# Ευρυζωνικές συνδέσεις και τεχνολογία > ADSL >  Αποτελέσματα ping, με χρήση διαφόρων tools (αφορά όλους τους πάροχους)

## nnn

Εδώ ας ποστάρουμε τα αποτελέσματα που παίρνουμε με την χρήση των scripts που αναπτύσσονται εδώ 
*Multiping Tools, by Adslgr members*

........Auto merged post: nnn πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 20 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

*Your WAN IP is 62.1.2 xxxxx**Your BBRAS is  bbras-llu-kln-05L0.forthnet.gr [194.219.239.194]  * Test date and time is Κυριακή 18-04-2010 and time 21:39:05 

*Greek Servers*
www.forthnet.gr  7.75 ms  0 % www.hol.gr  148.5 ms  0 % dns1.tellas.gr  0 ms  100 % www.otenet.gr  8.5 ms  0 % my.netone.gr  11 ms  0 % ns1.cyta.gr  0 ms  100 % www.gr-ix.gr  8 ms  0 % www.ntua.gr  8 ms  0 % www.tuc.gr  17.75 ms  0 % 62.169.192.126  103.75 ms  0 % 195.14.131.93  98.75 ms  0 % ns1.ontelecoms.com  13.25 ms  0 % fe00-01-cor01-der.net.vivodi.gr  27.5 ms  0 % 57.90.96.1  129.75 ms  0 % 217.19.65.129  120 ms  0 %  
*International Servers*
www.google.com  76.25 ms  0 % www.yahoo.com  78.5 ms  0 % www.adslgr.com  169.75 ms  0 % www.intel.com  10 ms  0 % www.amd.com  7.75 ms  0 % www.kernel.org  221.5 ms  0 % www.archlinux.org  177.75 ms  0 % www.nvidia.com  7.5 ms  0 % www.leaseweb.com  61.25 ms  0 % www.cachefly.net  166 ms  0 % www.youtube.com  85 ms  0 % www.ubuntu.com  68.25 ms  0 % www.tinet.com  85.25 ms  0 % www.level3.com  181 ms  0 % www.seabone.net  53.25 ms  0 % www.zdnet.com.au  377 ms  0 %  
*Game Servers*
k-play.de  55 ms  0 % www.multiplay.co.uk  64.75 ms  0 % www.steampowered.com  230.5 ms  0 % www.ea.com  177 ms  0 % www.gamespot.com  218.25 ms  0 % www.gameservers.com  142 ms  0 % 178.32.72.49  55 ms  25 % *Total ping time in ms is* *3471*

----------


## nio25

Ας ποστάρω κι εγώ τα δικά μου.

Edit: [ Απο τελευταία έκδοση του script ]


*Your WAN IP is 79.103 xxxxx**Your BBRAS is  bbras-llu-kln-08L0.forthnet.gr [194.219.231.70]   T*Test date and time is Κυριακή 18-04-2010 and time 22:06:41 

*Greek Servers*
www.forthnet.gr  15 ms  0 % www.hol.gr  155.25 ms  0 % dns1.tellas.gr  0 ms  100 % www.otenet.gr  15.75 ms  0 % my.netone.gr  74.5 ms  0 % ns1.cyta.gr  0 ms  100 % www.gr-ix.gr  15.25 ms  0 % www.ntua.gr  15.25 ms  0 % www.tuc.gr  25.25 ms  0 % 62.169.192.126  108.75 ms  0 % 195.14.131.93  154.5 ms  0 % ns1.ontelecoms.com  16 ms  0 % fe00-01-cor01-der.net.vivodi.gr  99.5 ms  0 % 57.90.96.1  132.25 ms  0 % 217.19.65.129  127.75 ms  0 %  
*International Servers*
www.google.com  57.25 ms  0 % www.yahoo.com  64 ms  0 % www.adslgr.com  128.75 ms  25 % www.intel.com  15.25 ms  0 % www.amd.com  15 ms  0 % www.kernel.org  222.25 ms  0 % www.archlinux.org  171.75 ms  0 % www.nvidia.com  15 ms  0 % www.leaseweb.com  64.5 ms  0 % www.cachefly.net  170.75 ms  0 % www.youtube.com  57 ms  0 % www.ubuntu.com  71.5 ms  0 % www.tinet.com  88.75 ms  0 % www.level3.com  186.25 ms  0 % www.seabone.net  78.75 ms  0 % www.zdnet.com.au  371.75 ms  0 %  
*Game Servers*
k-play.de  65 ms  0 % www.multiplay.co.uk  69.5 ms  0 % www.steampowered.com  234.75 ms  0 % www.ea.com  191.75 ms  0 % www.gamespot.com  221.5 ms  0 % www.gameservers.com  148.75 ms  0 % 178.32.72.49  86.25 ms  0 % *Total ping time in ms is* *3751*

----------


## nnn

Για τρέξε την καινούρια έκδοση...

----------


## nio25

Νομίζω τώρα είναι οι σωστοί servers.

----------


## nnik

Average response time to www.forthnet.gr is 12.75 ms and Packet loss is 0 %
Average response time to www.hol.gr is 15.75 ms and Packet loss is 0 %
Average response time to dns1.tellas.gr is 0 ms and Packet loss is 100 %
Average response time to www.otenet.gr is 12.5 ms and Packet loss is 0 %
Average response time to my.netone.gr is 14.25 ms and Packet loss is 0 %
Average response time to ns1.cyta.gr is 0 ms and Packet loss is 100 %
Average response time to www.gr-ix.gr is 12 ms and Packet loss is 0 %
Average response time to www.ntua.gr is 12.75 ms and Packet loss is 0 %
Average response time to www.tuc.gr is 22.5 ms and Packet loss is 0 %
Average response time to 62.169.192.126 is 12.5 ms and Packet loss is 0 %
Average response time to 195.14.131.93 is 13 ms and Packet loss is 0 %
Average response time to ns1.ontelecoms.com is 13.25 ms and Packet loss is 0 %
Average response time to fe00-01-cor01-der.net.vivodi.gr is 12.75 ms and Packet
loss is 0 %
Average response time to 57.90.96.1 is 12.75 ms and Packet loss is 0 %
Average response time to 217.19.65.129 is 139.75 ms and Packet loss is 0 %
Average response time to www.google.com is 77.75 ms and Packet loss is 0 %
Average response time to www.yahoo.com is 89.25 ms and Packet loss is 0 %
Average response time to www.adslgr.com is 169.25 ms and Packet loss is 0 %
Average response time to www.intel.com is 11.75 ms and Packet loss is 0 %
Average response time to www.amd.com is 12 ms and Packet loss is 0 %
Average response time to www.kernel.org is 74.5 ms and Packet loss is 0 %
Average response time to www.archlinux.org is 174.5 ms and Packet loss is 0 %
Average response time to www.nvidia.com is 11.5 ms and Packet loss is 0 %
Average response time to www.leaseweb.com is 75 ms and Packet loss is 0 %
Average response time to www.cachefly.net is 166.25 ms and Packet loss is 0 %
Average response time to www.youtube.com is 78.25 ms and Packet loss is 0 %
Average response time to www.ubuntu.com is 75.25 ms and Packet loss is 0 %
Average response time to www.tinet.com is 89.75 ms and Packet loss is 0 %
Average response time to www.level3.com is 211 ms and Packet loss is 0 %
Average response time to www.seabone.net is 123.25 ms and Packet loss is 0 %
Average response time to www.zdnet.com.au is 376.5 ms and Packet loss is 0 %
Average response time to k-play.de is 84.25 ms and Packet loss is 0 %
Average response time to www.multiplay.co.uk is 75.5 ms and Packet loss is 0 %
Average response time to www.steampowered.com is 241.75 ms and Packet loss is 0
%
Average response time to www.ea.com is 183.25 ms and Packet loss is 0 %
Average response time to www.gamespot.com is 230.25 ms and Packet loss is 0 %
Average response time to www.gameservers.com is 146.5 ms and Packet loss is 0 %
Average response time to 178.32.72.49 is 79 ms and Packet loss is 0 %

Total ping time in ms is 3162.75

----------


## Raven84

*Your WAN IP is 188.22 xxxxx**Your BBRAS is Tracing route to www.forthnet.gr [193.92.150.50] over a maximum of 2 hops:    1    20 ms    99 ms    99 ms  192.168.1.254    2     *        *        *     Request timed out.  Trace complete.*Test date and time is Sunday 18-04-2010 and time 20:21:21 

*Greek Servers*
www.forthnet.gr  85.75 ms  0 % www.hol.gr  33.25 ms  75 % dns1.tellas.gr  0 ms  100 % www.otenet.gr  70.5 ms  0 % my.netone.gr  125.25 ms  0 % ns1.cyta.gr  0 ms  100 % www.gr-ix.gr  90.25 ms  0 % www.ntua.gr  90.5 ms  0 % www.tuc.gr  105 ms  0 % 62.169.192.126  75.5 ms  0 % 195.14.131.93  96.5 ms  0 % ns1.ontelecoms.com  80.25 ms  0 % fe00-01-cor01-der.net.vivodi.gr  86.5 ms  0 % 57.90.96.1  80.75 ms  0 % 217.19.65.129  92.25 ms  0 %  
*International Servers*
www.google.com  29.5 ms  0 % www.yahoo.com  113 ms  0 % www.adslgr.com  130.5 ms  0 % www.intel.com  32.5 ms  0 % www.amd.com  26.25 ms  0 % www.kernel.org  174.75 ms  0 % www.archlinux.org  142.75 ms  0 % www.nvidia.com  21.75 ms  0 % www.leaseweb.com  33.5 ms  0 % www.cachefly.net  122 ms  0 % www.youtube.com  45.25 ms  0 % www.ubuntu.com  22 ms  0 % www.tinet.com  57.5 ms  0 % www.level3.com  138.25 ms  0 % www.seabone.net  80.5 ms  0 % www.zdnet.com.au  318.5 ms  0 %  
*Game Servers*
k-play.de  44.25 ms  0 % www.multiplay.co.uk  26.5 ms  0 % www.steampowered.com  176.75 ms  0 % www.ea.com  132.75 ms  0 % www.gamespot.com  180.5 ms  0 % www.gameservers.com  99.25 ms  0 % 178.32.72.49  30.5 ms  0 % *Total ping time in ms is 3291*

Αγγλία:Από Ο2 τα άνωθεν :Razz:

----------


## deniSun

www.forthnet.gr  36,00 ms  0,00 % www.hol.gr  201,00 ms  75,00 % dns1.tellas.gr  0,00 ms  100,00 % www.otenet.gr  36,50 ms  0,00 % my.netone.gr  83,00 ms  0,00 % ns1.cyta.gr  0,00 ms  100,00 % www.gr-ix.gr  35,75 ms  0,00 % www.ntua.gr  35,75 ms  0,00 % www.tuc.gr  46,00 ms  0,00 % 62.169.192.126  123,75 ms  0,00 % 195.14.131.93  168,50 ms  0,00 % ns1.ontelecoms.com  38,25 ms  0,00 % fe00-01-cor01-der.net.vivodi.gr  144,00 ms  0,00 % 57.90.96.1  149,25 ms  0,00 % 217.19.65.129  135,75 ms  0,00 % Total Ping Time:  1.233,50 ms Average Ping Response Time:  82,23 ms Total Packets Lost:  11 (18,33 %) 
www.google.com  72,50 ms  0,00 % www.yahoo.com  94,75 ms  0,00 % www.adslgr.com  213,75 ms  0,00 % www.intel.com  37,00 ms  0,00 % www.amd.com  36,00 ms  0,00 % www.kernel.org  246,00 ms  0,00 % www.archlinux.org  196,00 ms  0,00 % www.nvidia.com  332,00 ms  0,00 % www.leaseweb.com  88,50 ms  0,00 % www.cachefly.net  193,25 ms  0,00 % www.youtube.com  70,75 ms  0,00 % www.ubuntu.com  96,25 ms  0,00 % www.tinet.com  85,00 ms  0,00 % www.level3.com  229,50 ms  0,00 % www.seabone.net  93,25 ms  0,00 % www.zdnet.com.au  407,00 ms  0,00 % Total Ping Time:  2.491,50 ms Average Ping Response Time:  155,72 ms Total Packets Lost:  0 (0,00 %) 
k-play.de  85,75 ms  0,00 % www.multiplay.co.uk  82,75 ms  0,00 % www.steampowered.com  263,00 ms  0,00 % www.ea.com  207,00 ms  0,00 % www.gamespot.com  258,25 ms  0,00 % www.gameservers.com  155,25 ms  0,00 % 178.32.72.49  84,25 ms  0,00 % Total Ping Time:  1.136,25 ms Average Ping Response Time:  162,32 ms Total Packets Lost:  0 (0,00 %)

----------


## gtklocker

Εδώ έχουμε το ίδιο με πριν, αλλά τώρα με σωστο PL check.

(bash)

[TABLE=head]Info | 
IP | 91.140. xxxx
[/stgtable]
[TABLE=head]Host | Ping | PL | Rank
www.k-play.de | 66 ms | 0% | C
www.forthnet.gr | 121 ms | 0% | C
www.multiplay.co.uk | 64 ms | 0% | C
www.cogentco.com | 62 ms | 0% | C
212.219.56.139 | 69 ms | 0% | C
62.38.5.235 | 18 ms | 0% | A
212.27.60.27 | 78 ms | 0% | C
www.leaseweb.com | 85 ms | 50% | C
80.249.99.148 | 90 ms | 0% | C
www.cachefly.net | 168 ms | 0% | C
167.206.5.41 | 167 ms | 0% | C
www.ntua.gr | 16 ms | 0% | A
www.otenet.gr | 16 ms | 0% | A
www.tuc.gr | 28 ms | 0% | B
www.google.com | 78 ms | 0% | C
www.youtube.com | 79 ms | 0% | C
www.keennotion.gr | 174 ms | 0% | D
www.kernel.org | 424 ms | 0% | FAIL
www.archlinux.org | 170 ms | 0% | D
www.ubuntu.com | 80 ms | 0% | C
www.nvidia.com | 16 ms | 0% | A
www.amd.com | 16 ms | 0% | A
www.gr-ix.gr | 16 ms | 0% | A
www.auth.gr | 23 ms | 0% | A
www.netone.gr | 19 ms | 0% | A
www.wind.gr | 175 ms | 0% | D
www.otenet.gr | 16 ms | 0% | A
mirrors.kernel.org | 409 ms | 0% | FAIL
[/stgtable]
[TABLE=head]Info | 
Total time | 2743 ms
Time and date tested | Sun Apr 18 23:04:58 EEST 2010
[/stgtable]

----------


## flamelab

Μιας και εχω ανεβασει ηδη ενα διχως network load, να κι ενα ενω ζορίζεται το router.
*Your WAN IP is 178.12 xxxxx**Your BBRAS is8 ms  bbras-llu-kln-07L0.forthnet.gr [194.219.231.69]*Test date and time is Sunday 18-04-2010 and time 23:30:57 

*Greek Servers*
www.forthnet.gr  36.5 ms  0 % www.hol.gr  237.5 ms  0 % dns1.tellas.gr  0 ms  100 % www.otenet.gr  54.75 ms  0 % my.netone.gr  47.5 ms  0 % ns1.cyta.gr  0 ms  100 % www.gr-ix.gr  36 ms  0 % www.ntua.gr  38 ms  0 % www.tuc.gr  49.5 ms  0 % 62.169.192.126  239.25 ms  0 % 195.14.131.93  117.5 ms  0 % ns1.ontelecoms.com  38.25 ms  0 % fe00-01-cor01-der.net.vivodi.gr  116.5 ms  0 % 57.90.96.1  257.25 ms  0 % 217.19.65.129  202.5 ms  0 %  
*International Servers*
www.google.com  203.75 ms  0 % www.yahoo.com  205 ms  0 % www.adslgr.com  246.5 ms  0 % www.intel.com  40.5 ms  0 % www.amd.com  83.75 ms  0 % www.kernel.org  297.5 ms  0 % www.archlinux.org  243 ms  0 % www.nvidia.com  36 ms  0 % www.leaseweb.com  137.5 ms  0 % www.cachefly.net  302 ms  0 % www.youtube.com  203.75 ms  0 % www.ubuntu.com  144.25 ms  0 % www.tinet.com  160.75 ms  0 % www.level3.com  261.25 ms  0 % www.seabone.net  176.25 ms  0 % www.zdnet.com.au  447.5 ms  0 %  
*Game Servers*
k-play.de  67 ms  50 % www.multiplay.co.uk  93.5 ms  0 % www.steampowered.com  307 ms  0 % www.ea.com  255.5 ms  0 % www.gamespot.com  295 ms  0 % www.gameservers.com  171.25 ms  0 % 178.32.72.49  109 ms  25 % *Total ping time in ms is* *5958.5*

----------


## gtklocker

Ένα στην (περίπου) τελική του μορφή, bash again. (εκσυγχρονισμός του παλιού που'χα ανεβάσει)



[TABLE=head]Info | 
Time and date tested | Sun Apr 18 23:46:52 EEST 2010
IP | 91.140.xxx.xxx
[/stgtable]
[TABLE=head]ISP Host | Ping | PL | Rank
www.forthnet.gr | 119 ms | 0% | C
www.hol.gr | 20 ms | 0% | A
dns1.tellas.gr | FAILED | 100% | FAILED
www.otenet.gr | 16 ms | 0% | A
my.netone.gr | 18 ms | 0% | A
ns1.cyta.gr | FAILED | 100% | FAILED
www.gr-ix.gr | 15 ms | 0% | A
www.ntua.gr | 16 ms | 0% | A
www.tuc.gr | 26 ms | 0% | B
62.169.192.126 | 21 ms | 0% | A
195.14.131.93 | 17 ms | 0% | A
ns1.ontelecoms.com | 16 ms | 0% | A
fe00-01-cor01-der.net.vivodi.gr | 17 ms | 0% | A
57.90.96.1 | 17 ms | 0% | A
217.19.65.129 | 132 ms | 0% | C
[/stgtable]
[TABLE=head]Statistics | 
Total ping time | 450ms
Total PL (percentage) | 200%
[/stgtable]
[TABLE=head]International Host | Ping | PL | Rank
www.google.com | 78 ms | 0% | C
www.yahoo.com | 97 ms | 0% | C
www.adslgr.com | 166 ms | 0% | C
www.intel.com | 16 ms | 0% | A
www.amd.com | 16 ms | 0% | A
www.kernel.org | 70 ms | 0% | C
www.archlinux.org | 171 ms | 0% | D
www.nvidia.com | 16 ms | 0% | A
www.leaseweb.com | 70 ms | 0% | C
www.cachefly.net | 166 ms | 0% | C
www.youtube.com | 80 ms | 0% | C
www.ubuntu.com | 82 ms | 0% | C
www.tinet.com | 84 ms | 0% | C
www.level3.com | 195 ms | 0% | D
www.seabone.net | 97 ms | 0% | C
www.zdnet.com.au | 551 ms | 0% | FAIL
[/stgtable]
[TABLE=head]Statistics | 
Total ping time | 1955ms
Total PL (percentage) | 0%
[/stgtable]
[TABLE=head]Game Host | Ping | PL | Rank
www.kplay.de | FAILED | 100% | FAILED
www.multiplay.co.uk | 65 ms | 0% | C
www.steampowered.com | 261 ms | 0% | FAIL
www.ea.com | 185 ms | 0% | D
www.gamespot.com | 222 ms | 0% | D
www.gameservers.com | 151 ms | 0% | C
178.32.72.49 | 66 ms | 0% | C
[/stgtable]
[TABLE=head]Statistics | 
Total ping time | 950ms
Total PL (percentage) | 100%
[/stgtable]

........Auto merged post: gtklocker πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 7 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Είχα αφήσει ένα μικρό λαθάκι για τα failed ...  :Embarassed:

----------


## deniSun

Από εδώ και πέρα μόνο server list θα αλλάζω...
www.forthnet.gr  36,25 ms  0,00 % www.hol.gr  171,00 ms  75,00 % dns1.tellas.gr  0,00 ms  100,00 % www.otenet.gr  36,00 ms  0,00 % my.netone.gr  84,75 ms  0,00 % ns1.cyta.gr  0,00 ms  100,00 % www.gr-ix.gr  35,75 ms  0,00 % www.ntua.gr  36,25 ms  0,00 % www.tuc.gr  47,00 ms  0,00 % 62.169.192.126  123,25 ms  0,00 % 195.14.131.93  165,75 ms  0,00 % ns1.ontelecoms.com  40,50 ms  0,00 % fe00-01-cor01-der.net.vivodi.gr  139,75 ms  0,00 % 57.90.96.1  147,75 ms  0,00 % 217.19.65.129  140,00 ms  0,00 % Total Ping Time:  1.204,00 ms Average Ping Response Time:  80,27 ms Total Packets Lost:  11 / 60 Average Packets Lost:  18,33 % 
www.google.com  70,00 ms  0,00 % www.yahoo.com  99,00 ms  0,00 % www.adslgr.com  211,25 ms  0,00 % www.intel.com  35,25 ms  0,00 % www.amd.com  35,50 ms  0,00 % www.kernel.org  244,75 ms  0,00 % www.archlinux.org  190,75 ms  0,00 % www.nvidia.com  35,50 ms  0,00 % www.leaseweb.com  84,75 ms  0,00 % www.cachefly.net  187,00 ms  0,00 % www.youtube.com  72,00 ms  0,00 % www.ubuntu.com  94,75 ms  0,00 % www.tinet.com  87,50 ms  0,00 % www.level3.com  221,00 ms  0,00 % www.seabone.net  94,50 ms  0,00 % www.zdnet.com.au  407,25 ms  0,00 % Total Ping Time:  2.170,75 ms Average Ping Response Time:  135,67 ms Total Packets Lost:  0 / 64 Average Packets Lost:  0,00 % 
k-play.de  82,00 ms  0,00 % www.multiplay.co.uk  82,50 ms  0,00 % www.steampowered.com  253,50 ms  0,00 % www.ea.com  210,25 ms  0,00 % www.gamespot.com  247,75 ms  0,00 % www.gameservers.com  160,50 ms  0,00 % 178.32.72.49  92,00 ms  0,00 % Total Ping Time:  1.128,50 ms Average Ping Response Time:  161,21 ms Total Packets Lost:  0 / 28 Average Packets Lost:  0,00 % 
Total Ping Time:  4.503,25 ms Average Ping Response Time:  125,72 ms Total Packets Lost:  11 / 152 Total Packets Lost:  6,11 %

----------


## gtklocker

Το "Average Ping Response Time:" πώς το βγαλες;

----------


## cmaniac

Αφιερωμενο στον gtklocker  :Razz: 


Ping tool by Cmaniac v0.61 - based on nnn's simple ping tool

*Hellenic Servers*
* www.forthnet.gr*  25.25 mS  0 %  B* www.hol.gr*  142 mS  75 %  C* dns1.tellas.gr*   - mS  100 %  FAIL* www.otenet.gr*  27.25 mS  0 %  B* my.netone.gr*  81.5 mS  0 %  C* ns1.cyta.gr*   - mS  100 %  FAIL* www.gr-ix.gr*  25.5 mS  0 %  B* www.ntua.gr*  25 mS  0 %  B* www.tuc.gr*  48.25 mS  0 %  B* 62.169.192.126*  105 mS  0 %  C* 195.14.131.93*  185 mS  0 %  D* ns1.ontelecoms.com*  26.5 mS  0 %  B* fe00-01-cor01-der.net.vivodi.gr*  73 mS  0 %  C* 57.90.96.1*  130.25 mS  0 %  C* 217.19.65.129*  126.75 mS  0 %  CTotal ping time is:  1021.25 mSAverage Ping Response Time is:  68.0833333333333 mSTotal packets sent:  60Total Packets Lost:  11 (18.3333333333333 %) 
*International Servers*
* www.google.com*  64.25 mS  0 %  C* www.yahoo.com*  156.75 mS  0 %  C* www.adslgr.com*  208.25 mS  0 %  D* www.intel.com*  103.5 mS  0 %  C* www.amd.com*  79.25 mS  0 %  C* www.kernel.org*  227.25 mS  0 %  D* www.archlinux.org*  171.25 mS  0 %  D* www.nvidia.com*  80 mS  0 %  C* www.leaseweb.com*  77.25 mS  0 %  C* www.cachefly.net*  177.25 mS  0 %  D* www.youtube.com*  57 mS  0 %  B* www.ubuntu.com*  82.5 mS  0 %  C* www.tinet.com*  84.25 mS  0 %  C* www.level3.com*  206.5 mS  0 %  D* www.seabone.net*  88.75 mS  0 %  C* www.zdnet.com.au*  390 mS  0 %  DTotal ping time is:  2254 mSAverage Ping Response Time is:  140.875 mSTotal packets sent:  64Total Packets Lost:  0 (0 %) 
*Gaming Servers*
* k-play.de*  71.25 mS  0 %  C* www.multiplay.co.uk*  70 mS  0 %  C* www.steampowered.com*  259.75 mS  0 %  D* www.ea.com*  211.25 mS  0 %  D* www.gamespot.com*  252.75 mS  0 %  D* www.gameservers.com*  162.5 mS  0 %  C* 178.32.72.49*  69.5 mS  0 %  CTotal ping time is:  1097 mSAverage Ping Response Time is:  156.714285714286 mSTotal packets sent:  28Total Packets Lost:  0 (0 %)*Test Completed Successfully - Below You Can See The Complete Results*
Total ping time is:  4372.25 mSTotal packets sent:  152Total Packets Lost:  11 (7.23684210526316 %)

----------


## gtklocker

Nice, αν κι εγω τα'βγαλα τα χρωματάκια.  :Razz:

----------


## nnn

*Your WAN IP is 62.1.6 xxxxx**Your BBRAS is  bbras-llu-kln-05L0.forthnet.gr [194.219.239.194]* Test date and time is Δευτέρα 19-04-2010 and time 11:05:15 

*Greek Servers*
www.forthnet.gr  32.75 ms  0 %  -20www.hol.gr  132.25 ms  0 %  15dns1.tellas.gr  0 ms  100 %   0www.otenet.gr  31.25 ms  0 %  1my.netone.gr  31 ms  0 %  3ns1.cyta.gr  0 ms  100 %   0www.gr-ix.gr  32.75 ms  0 %  20www.ntua.gr  28.25 ms  0 %  1www.tuc.gr  38.25 ms  0 %  062.169.192.126  135 ms  0 %  3195.14.131.93  110 ms  0 %  0ns1.ontelecoms.com  31.5 ms  0 %  4fe00-01-cor01-der.net.vivodi.gr  29.25 ms  0 %  -357.90.96.1  163.75 ms  0 %  -1217.19.65.129  142.75 ms  0 %  -1 
*International Servers*
www.google.com  94.25 ms  0 %  -3www.yahoo.com  109.5 ms  0 %  15www.adslgr.com  188.5 ms  0 %  0www.intel.com  28.25 ms  0 %  1www.amd.com  27.75 ms  0 %  0www.kernel.org  239 ms  0 %  0www.archlinux.org  213 ms  0 %  31www.nvidia.com  28 ms  0 %  0www.leaseweb.com  80 ms  0 %  0www.cachefly.net  198.5 ms  0 %  6www.youtube.com  90.75 ms  0 %  20www.ubuntu.com  88.5 ms  0 %  1www.tinet.com  106 ms  0 %  -2www.level3.com  204 ms  0 %  -2www.seabone.net  68.75 ms  0 %  0www.zdnet.com.au  401.5 ms  0 %  1 
*Game Servers*
k-play.de  79.25 ms  0 %  19www.multiplay.co.uk  88.75 ms  0 %  -5www.steampowered.com  248.25 ms  0 %  0www.ea.com  198.25 ms  0 %  0www.gamespot.com  245.75 ms  0 %  -1www.gameservers.com  174 ms  0 %  -46178.32.72.49  84.25 ms  0 %  0*Total ping time in ms is* *4223.5*

----------


## arial

Report created by  AutoPingTest v0.5.1 - Download - Discuss Server list used  by Someonefromhell - version 0.36 Test date and time  Tuesday 27/04/2010 15:24:35 Your ISP  ip-adress.com service unreachable! Your WAN IP  79.167.xxx.xxx Your BBRAS  N/A *Greek servers*

*Spoiler:*





195.97.21.1  24.25 msec  0.00%  -0.67 msec  A 62.169.192.126  23.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A 195.14.131.93  24.25 msec  0.00%  -0.33 msec  A 91.132.4.4  24.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A 80.76.32.1  24.25 msec  0.00%  -0.67 msec  A www.forthnet.gr  173.50 msec  0.00%  -3.67 msec  D www.otenet.gr  22.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A my.netone.gr  23.75 msec  0.00%  -0.33 msec  A www.ntua.gr  22.75 msec  0.00%  -0.33 msec  A 213.249.21.113  26.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B 57.90.96.1  23.50 msec  0.00%  +0.67 msec  A 217.19.65.129  146.00 msec  0.00%  -0.33 msec  C *Group total ping time*  *559.25 msec*    *Group average ping time*  *46.60 msec*    



*International servers*

*Spoiler:*





80.81.192.207  79.50 msec  0.00%  +3.67 msec  C 91.200.16.42  81.75 msec  0.00%  -0.33 msec  C 195.66.232.38  89.25 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  C www.nl-ix.net  78.50 msec  0.00%  -0.33 msec  C 194.226.65.171  118.75 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  C www.espanix.net  119.00 msec  0.00%  +0.67 msec  C www.mix-it.net  96.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C www.panap.fr  88.50 msec  0.00%  +5.00 msec  C www.nvidia.com  89.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C cachefly.cachefly.net  82.50 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  C 74.125.50.113  92.25 msec  0.00%  +14.67 msec  C 74.125.48.24  123.50 msec  0.00%  +4.67 msec  C 74.125.105.26  91.50 msec  0.00%  +0.33 msec  C www.yahoo.com  90.50 msec  0.00%  -0.33 msec  C 216.77.188.61  185.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D www.gblx.net  201.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D www.level3.com  205.75 msec  0.00%  -3.67 msec  D 80.91.248.138  166.00 msec  0.00%  +0.33 msec  C www.qwest.net  200.75 msec  0.00%  -0.67 msec  D 121.243.66.1  368.00 msec  0.00%  +5.00 msec  F 63.125.125.41  167.00 msec  0.00%  -5.67 msec  C www.savvis.net  191.75 msec  0.00%  +0.33 msec  D 66.185.147.178  166.50 msec  0.00%  -1.67 msec  C 66.250.56.189  166.75 msec  0.00%  -1.33 msec  C www.he.net  238.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F 64.125.0.3  245.25 msec  0.00%  -12.67 msec  F 206.251.128.146  242.75 msec  0.00%  +3.67 msec  F 144.232.9.166  170.75 msec  0.00%  -0.33 msec  D 206.222.67.170  197.25 msec  0.00%  -1.33 msec  D 66.192.245.6  213.00 msec  0.00%  -4.67 msec  D 193.158.121.198  99.33 msec  25.00%  +0.00 msec  C 67.16.138.62  75.25 msec  0.00%  +0.33 msec  C 130.117.50.201  96.25 msec  0.00%  +1.67 msec  C 80.91.247.185  74.25 msec  0.00%  -5.00 msec  C 4.68.23.1  75.25 msec  0.00%  -7.67 msec  C 195.219.68.6  82.25 msec  0.00%  -2.33 msec  C 204.70.205.162  101.00 msec  0.00%  +8.00 msec  C www.cw.net  81.50 msec  0.00%  -1.00 msec  C 64.209.105.126  78.75 msec  0.00%  -1.33 msec  C 129.250.2.226  93.50 msec  0.00%  -5.67 msec  C 66.185.152.220  99.25 msec  0.00%  +0.33 msec  C 213.200.77.233  94.25 msec  0.00%  +4.00 msec  C 62.40.112.138  89.75 msec  0.00%  +4.00 msec  C 194.72.0.4  97.00 msec  0.00%  +3.67 msec  C 195.66.224.21  105.75 msec  0.00%  -4.33 msec  C 195.241.78.77  90.50 msec  0.00%  -5.00 msec  C 64.125.0.180  176.25 msec  0.00%  +4.67 msec  D 194.134.35.183  85.00 msec  0.00%  +5.33 msec  C 62.40.112.58  89.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C www.opentransit.net  87.50 msec  0.00%  +4.00 msec  C 213.206.129.149  91.25 msec  0.00%  -0.67 msec  C www.seabone.net  122.25 msec  0.00%  +2.67 msec  C 151.6.1.61  105.25 msec  0.00%  -3.00 msec  C 203.50.6.154  411.25 msec  0.00%  +6.33 msec  F 211.29.132.105  399.75 msec  0.00%  -3.00 msec  F www.ntt.net  84.50 msec  0.00%  -3.00 msec  C 64.125.0.132  368.50 msec  0.00%  -0.33 msec  F 146.188.2.118  86.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C 202.97.51.69  435.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F 63.218.61.162  333.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F 192.169.41.31  450.50 msec  0.00%  +7.00 msec  F 196.14.6.34  332.75 msec  0.00%  -5.00 msec  F 123.100.64.131  355.75 msec  0.00%  +1.33 msec  F 207.236.176.2  258.75 msec  0.00%  -0.33 msec  F www.leaseweb.nl  86.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C www.theplanet.com  199.25 msec  0.00%  +2.33 msec  D 66.228.118.20  201.75 msec  0.00%  +2.33 msec  D 208.97.187.151  236.00 msec  0.00%  -5.00 msec  F www.rackspace.com  214.25 msec  0.00%  +4.00 msec  D 85.25.0.10  73.75 msec  0.00%  +0.67 msec  C 80.237.129.194  87.50 msec  0.00%  -1.33 msec  C 213.133.107.4  79.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C 213.186.33.21  95.00 msec  0.00%  +0.67 msec  C *Group total ping time*  *11627.58 msec*    *Group average ping time*  *159.28 msec*    



*Game servers*

*Spoiler:*





88.149.128.3  88.25 msec  0.00%  +4.67 msec  C www.ngz-server.de  79.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C www.k-play.de  85.00 msec  0.00%  -5.67 msec  C www.gc-server.de  92.50 msec  0.00%  +4.67 msec  C www.247cs.eu  84.25 msec  0.00%  -4.33 msec  C 85.131.132.5  78.00 msec  0.00%  -5.00 msec  C www.jolt.co.uk  92.25 msec  0.00%  -5.00 msec  C www.multiplay.co.uk  88.00 msec  0.00%  +5.00 msec  C www.serverffs.nl  86.75 msec  0.00%  +0.67 msec  C 94.75.249.202  88.00 msec  0.00%  -3.33 msec  C www.ea.com  209.00 msec  0.00%  +3.00 msec  D www.steampowered.com  250.00 msec  0.00%  +4.67 msec  F www.gameservers.com  175.50 msec  0.00%  -6.00 msec  D *Group total ping time*  *1497.25 msec*    *Group average ping time*  *115.17 msec*    



*Hosts unreachable*  0/98 *Grand total ping time*  13684.08 msec *Average ping time per host*  139.63 msec

----------


## treli@ris

Report created by  QSpeedTest v0.0.6 - Homepage - Discuss Host list version  201004262056 Host list comment  by Someonefromhell, v0.37 Test date and time  Τρίτη 27/04/2010 15:32:34 ISP  Hellas On Line S.A. Internet IP  79.166.xxx.xxx BBRAS     *        *        * *Greek servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  21 msec  0%  0 msec  A Wind  22 msec  0%  0 msec  A Cyta Hellas  22 msec  0%  0 msec  A On Telecoms  23 msec  0%  0 msec  A Vivodi  22 msec  0%  0 msec  A Forthnet  138 msec  0%  0 msec  D OTE  23 msec  0%  0 msec  A Netone  23 msec  0%  1 msec  A NTUA@GRNET  22 msec  0%  0 msec  A Vodafone  24 msec  0%  0 msec  A Orange Business Hellas  23 msec  0%  0 msec  A Verizon Hellas  134 msec  0%  0 msec  D *Group total ping time*  *498 msec*    *Group average ping time*  *42 msec*    



*International servers*

*Spoiler:*





DE-CIX  91 msec  0%  0 msec  C AMS-IX  83 msec  0%  1 msec  C LINX  84 msec  0%  -0 msec  C NL-IX  78 msec  0%  -0 msec  C RIPN@MSK-IX  119 msec  0%  0 msec  C ESPANIX  183 msec  0%  0 msec  D MIX  83 msec  0%  0 msec  C PANAP  80 msec  0%  0 msec  C Akamai  22 msec  0%  0 msec  A Cachefly  72 msec  0%  -0 msec  B Google CDN  86 msec  0%  -0 msec  C Google CDN  110 msec  0%  -0 msec  C Google CDN  89 msec  0%  -0 msec  C Yahoo US  159 msec  0%  0 msec  D AT&T US  180 msec  0%  -0 msec  D Global Crossing US  190 msec  0%  0 msec  D Level3 US  204 msec  0%  -1 msec  E Telia US  160 msec  0%  0 msec  D Qwest US  191 msec  0%  0 msec  D Tata Communications US  354 msec  0%  -0 msec  F Verizon US  157 msec  0%  0 msec  D Savvis US  184 msec  0%  -0 msec  D America Online Transit Data Network US  163 msec  0%  0 msec  D Cogent Communications US  166 msec  0%  0 msec  D Hurricane Electric US  232 msec  0%  -1 msec  E AboveNet US  231 msec  0%  -7 msec  E XO Communications US  234 msec  0%  0 msec  E Sprint Nextel US  152 msec  0%  0 msec  D Allstream US  182 msec  0%  0 msec  D TW Telecom US  205 msec  0%  -0 msec  E Deutche Telecom Germany  88 msec  0%  -0 msec  C Global Crossing Germany  125 msec  0%  -0 msec  C Cogent Germany  252 msec  0%  -0 msec  F Telia Germany  74 msec  0%  2 msec  B Level 3 Germany  78 msec  0%  -1 msec  C Tata Communications Germany  69 msec  0%  0 msec  B Savvis Germany  98 msec  0%  0 msec  C Cable&Wireless Germany  76 msec  0%  -0 msec  C PCCW Germany  128 msec  0%  5 msec  D NTT Communications UK  81 msec  0%  0 msec  C America Online Transit Data Network UK  82 msec  0%  0 msec  C Tinet US  90 msec  0%  -0 msec  C GEANT UK  82 msec  0%  0 msec  C British Telecom UK  84 msec  0%  0 msec  C Hurricane Electric UK  85 msec  0%  1 msec  C Tinet Netherlands  83 msec  0%  0 msec  C AboveNet Netherlands  157 msec  0%  -1 msec  D Wanadoo Netherlands  85 msec  0%  0 msec  C GEANT Netherlands  85 msec  0%  -0 msec  C Opentransit France  77 msec  0%  0 msec  C Sprint Nextel France  82 msec  0%  0 msec  C Seabone Italy  106 msec  0%  -0 msec  C Infostrada Italy  111 msec  0%  -2 msec  C Telstra Australia  380 msec  0%  2 msec  F Optus Australia  386 msec  0%  0 msec  F NTT Japan  340 msec  0%  -0 msec  F AboveNet Japan  362 msec  0%  0 msec  F Verizon Chech  80 msec  0%  -3 msec  C ChinaNet China  408 msec  0%  0 msec  F PCCW Hong Kong  378 msec  0%  0 msec  F Pacnet Signapore  438 msec  0%  -2 msec  F Isnet South Africa  260 msec  0%  0 msec  F Maxnet New Zealand  363 msec  0%  0 msec  F Bell Canada  243 msec  0%  0 msec  E Leaseweb Netherlands  80 msec  0%  0 msec  C The Planet US  195 msec  0%  0 msec  D Softlayer US  196 msec  0%  0 msec  D Dreamhost US  224 msec  0%  0 msec  E Rackspace US  201 msec  0%  -1 msec  E Serverloft Germany  76 msec  0%  0 msec  C Host-Europe Germany  72 msec  0%  -0 msec  B Hetzner Germany  72 msec  0%  0 msec  B OVH  86 msec  0%  0 msec  C *Group total ping time*  *11644 msec*    *Group average ping time*  *160 msec*    



*Game servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGI Italy  95 msec  0%  0 msec  C Fastweb Italy  96 msec  0%  0 msec  C NGZ-Server Germany  73 msec  0%  0 msec  B K-Play Germany  83 msec  0%  0 msec  C GC-Server Germany  82 msec  0%  0 msec  C 247CS Germany  71 msec  0%  0 msec  B Esport-Servers Germany  72 msec  0%  0 msec  B Jolt UK  81 msec  0%  0 msec  C Multiplay UK  81 msec  0%  0 msec  C ServerFFS Netherlands  79 msec  0%  0 msec  C GS-NET Netherlands  76 msec  12%  0 msec  C Clanhost Netherlands  79 msec  0%  0 msec  C RDSNET Romania  107 msec  0%  -0 msec  C Dataplex Hungary  97 msec  0%  0 msec  C EA US  200 msec  0%  0 msec  E Valve US  236 msec  0%  -0 msec  E Gameservers US  155 msec  12%  0 msec  D *Group total ping time*  *1762 msec*    *Group average ping time*  *104 msec*    



*Pings per host*  8  *Test completion time*  143.738 sec  *Hosts unreachable*  0 / 102  *Test total ping time*  13904.9 msec  *Average ping time per host*  136.323 msec

----------


## Andreaslar

Report created by  AutoPingTest v0.5.1 - Download - Discuss Server list used  by Someonefromhell - version 0.36 Test date and time  Tuesday 27/04/2010 19:00:12 Your ISP  FORTHnet SA Your WAN IP  62.1.xxx.xxx Your BBRAS  bbras-llu-kln-05L0.forthnet.gr [194.219.239.194]  *Greek servers*

*Spoiler:*





195.97.21.1  136.00 msec  0.00%  -4.33 msec  C 62.169.192.126  146.25 msec  0.00%  -7.00 msec  C 195.14.131.93  110.25 msec  0.00%  -3.33 msec  C 91.132.4.4  29.50 msec  0.00%  +5.00 msec  B 80.76.32.1  37.25 msec  0.00%  -1.00 msec  B www.forthnet.gr  30.50 msec  0.00%  +6.00 msec  B www.otenet.gr  37.25 msec  0.00%  +6.33 msec  B my.netone.gr  39.00 msec  0.00%  +7.33 msec  B www.ntua.gr  35.75 msec  0.00%  -1.00 msec  B 213.249.21.113  163.75 msec  0.00%  +10.33 msec  C 57.90.96.1  158.25 msec  0.00%  +7.00 msec  C 217.19.65.129  159.00 msec  0.00%  +5.33 msec  C *Group total ping time*  *1082.75 msec*    *Group average ping time*  *90.23 msec*    



*International servers*

*Spoiler:*





80.81.192.207  106.50 msec  0.00%  +4.00 msec  C 91.200.16.42  85.75 msec  0.00%  -3.33 msec  C 195.66.232.38  112.50 msec  0.00%  +9.67 msec  C www.nl-ix.net  349.00 msec  0.00%  +282.00 msec  F 194.226.65.171  134.25 msec  0.00%  -3.67 msec  C www.espanix.net  119.75 msec  0.00%  +11.33 msec  C www.mix-it.net  95.75 msec  0.00%  -4.00 msec  C www.panap.fr  82.50 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  C www.nvidia.com  80.00 msec  0.00%  +2.00 msec  C cachefly.cachefly.net  80.50 msec  0.00%  +1.67 msec  C 74.125.50.113  99.75 msec  0.00%  +3.33 msec  C 74.125.48.24  116.75 msec  0.00%  -8.33 msec  C 74.125.105.26  114.50 msec  0.00%  +4.00 msec  C www.yahoo.com  191.00 msec  0.00%  +5.33 msec  D 216.77.188.61  198.75 msec  0.00%  +3.33 msec  D www.gblx.net  181.25 msec  0.00%  -0.33 msec  D www.level3.com  208.00 msec  0.00%  +3.67 msec  D 80.91.248.138  177.50 msec  0.00%  +6.67 msec  D www.qwest.net  200.25 msec  0.00%  +9.00 msec  D 121.243.66.1  377.67 msec  25.00%  +15.50 msec  F 63.125.125.41  187.25 msec  0.00%  +9.33 msec  D www.savvis.net  198.75 msec  0.00%  +9.33 msec  D 66.185.147.178  181.50 msec  0.00%  +2.00 msec  D 66.250.56.189  192.25 msec  0.00%  -2.00 msec  D www.he.net  265.75 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  F 64.125.0.3  253.25 msec  0.00%  -10.33 msec  F 206.251.128.146  257.25 msec  0.00%  -1.33 msec  F 144.232.9.166  180.25 msec  0.00%  +4.00 msec  D 206.222.67.170  187.75 msec  0.00%  +0.33 msec  D 66.192.245.6  225.50 msec  0.00%  +18.67 msec  F 193.158.121.198  96.75 msec  0.00%  +2.33 msec  C 67.16.138.62  95.25 msec  0.00%  +4.67 msec  C 130.117.50.201  109.25 msec  0.00%  +7.67 msec  C 80.91.247.185  72.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C 4.68.23.1  76.50 msec  0.00%  -9.33 msec  C 195.219.68.6  74.75 msec  0.00%  -5.33 msec  C 204.70.205.162  113.25 msec  0.00%  +3.00 msec  C www.cw.net  115.75 msec  0.00%  +10.00 msec  C 64.209.105.126  92.75 msec  0.00%  +4.67 msec  C 129.250.2.226  95.00 msec  0.00%  +9.00 msec  C 66.185.152.220  108.50 msec  0.00%  +1.33 msec  C 213.200.77.233  90.00 msec  0.00%  -2.00 msec  C 62.40.112.138  101.25 msec  0.00%  +2.00 msec  C 194.72.0.4  108.25 msec  0.00%  -7.67 msec  C 195.66.224.21  144.50 msec  0.00%  -2.33 msec  C 195.241.78.77  109.00 msec  0.00%  +3.00 msec  C 64.125.0.180  94.00 msec  0.00%  -5.00 msec  C 194.134.35.183  105.25 msec  0.00%  +6.00 msec  C 62.40.112.58  97.00 msec  0.00%  +7.00 msec  C www.opentransit.net  91.75 msec  0.00%  +9.67 msec  C 213.206.129.149  102.50 msec  0.00%  +0.33 msec  C www.seabone.net  74.75 msec  0.00%  -1.67 msec  C 151.6.1.61  113.00 msec  0.00%  -18.00 msec  C 203.50.6.154  401.75 msec  0.00%  +6.33 msec  F 211.29.132.105  397.00 msec  0.00%  +9.00 msec  F www.ntt.net  104.00 msec  0.00%  +3.33 msec  C 64.125.0.132  375.25 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  F 146.188.2.118  85.50 msec  0.00%  +7.33 msec  C 202.97.51.69  432.00 msec  0.00%  +3.67 msec  F 63.218.61.162  504.75 msec  0.00%  -1.33 msec  F 192.169.41.31  428.00 msec  0.00%  -1.00 msec  F 196.14.6.34  359.00 msec  0.00%  -5.33 msec  F 123.100.64.131  377.00 msec  0.00%  -1.33 msec  F 207.236.176.2  246.00 msec  0.00%  -10.00 msec  F www.leaseweb.nl  92.75 msec  0.00%  -3.67 msec  C www.theplanet.com  194.50 msec  0.00%  +3.00 msec  D 66.228.118.20  211.25 msec  0.00%  +1.33 msec  D 208.97.187.151  247.75 msec  0.00%  +9.67 msec  F www.rackspace.com  193.00 msec  0.00%  -5.00 msec  D 85.25.0.10  92.75 msec  0.00%  +11.00 msec  C 80.237.129.194  87.00 msec  0.00%  -5.00 msec  C 213.133.107.4  92.00 msec  0.00%  +1.67 msec  C 213.186.33.21  94.00 msec  0.00%  +0.67 msec  C *Group total ping time*  *12537.92 msec*    *Group average ping time*  *171.75 msec*    



*Game servers*

*Spoiler:*





88.149.128.3  90.75 msec  0.00%  -4.33 msec  C www.ngz-server.de  95.00 msec  0.00%  +3.00 msec  C www.k-play.de  83.25 msec  0.00%  -5.33 msec  C www.gc-server.de  93.50 msec  0.00%  -5.67 msec  C www.247cs.eu  93.00 msec  0.00%  +3.67 msec  C 85.131.132.5  106.75 msec  0.00%  -10.00 msec  C www.jolt.co.uk  114.25 msec  0.00%  -3.33 msec  C www.multiplay.co.uk  92.75 msec  0.00%  +2.67 msec  C www.serverffs.nl  125.50 msec  0.00%  -5.00 msec  C 94.75.249.202  87.75 msec  0.00%  +0.33 msec  C www.ea.com  209.50 msec  0.00%  -8.33 msec  D www.steampowered.com  258.25 msec  0.00%  -1.33 msec  F www.gameservers.com  185.50 msec  0.00%  -6.33 msec  D *Group total ping time*  *1635.75 msec*    *Group average ping time*  *125.83 msec*    



*Hosts unreachable*  0/98 *Grand total ping time*  15256.42 msec *Average ping time per host*  155.68 msec

----------


## gtklocker

Να'ναι καλά ο parsifal! QSpeedTest:

Report created by  QSpeedTest v0.0.6 - Homepage - Discuss Host list version  201004262056 Host list comment  by Someonefromhell, v0.37 Test date and time  Tuesday 27/04/2010 19:23:29 ISP  Tellas S.A. Internet IP  79.107.xxx.xxx BBRAS   62.169.255.45 (62.169.255.45 *Greek servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  18 msec  0%  -0 msec  A Wind  16 msec  0%  0 msec  A Cyta Hellas  17 msec  0%  0 msec  A On Telecoms  17 msec  0%  0 msec  A Vivodi  21 msec  0%  4 msec  A Forthnet  110 msec  0%  -1 msec  C OTE  16 msec  0%  0 msec  A Netone  18 msec  0%  1 msec  A NTUA@GRNET  16 msec  0%  0 msec  A Vodafone  52 msec  0%  -0 msec  B Orange Business Hellas  17 msec  0%  -0 msec  A Verizon Hellas  152 msec  0%  -8 msec  D *Group total ping time*  *469 msec*    *Group average ping time*  *39 msec*    



*International servers*

*Spoiler:*





DE-CIX  79 msec  0%  8 msec  C AMS-IX  73 msec  0%  0 msec  B LINX  70 msec  0%  0 msec  B NL-IX  73 msec  0%  0 msec  B RIPN@MSK-IX  125 msec  0%  -1 msec  C ESPANIX  96 msec  0%  -0 msec  C MIX  52 msec  0%  -1 msec  B PANAP  100 msec  0%  -0 msec  C Akamai  16 msec  0%  0 msec  A Cachefly  80 msec  0%  -0 msec  C Google CDN  72 msec  0%  0 msec  B Google CDN  83 msec  0%  0 msec  C Google CDN  76 msec  0%  0 msec  C Yahoo US  176 msec  0%  -3 msec  D AT&T US  202 msec  0%  -1 msec  E Global Crossing US  176 msec  0%  6 msec  D Level3 US  299 msec  0%  94 msec  F Telia US  174 msec  0%  -6 msec  D Qwest US  273 msec  0%  78 msec  F Tata Communications US  412 msec  0%  9 msec  F Verizon US  185 msec  0%  -10 msec  D Savvis US  219 msec  0%  0 msec  E America Online Transit Data Network US  171 msec  0%  -2 msec  D Cogent Communications US  183 msec  0%  1 msec  D Hurricane Electric US  444 msec  0%  17 msec  F AboveNet US  402 msec  0%  2 msec  F XO Communications US  400 msec  0%  4 msec  F Sprint Nextel US  159 msec  0%  2 msec  D Allstream US  207 msec  0%  0 msec  E TW Telecom US  366 msec  0%  74 msec  F Deutche Telecom Germany  85 msec  0%  4 msec  C Global Crossing Germany  77 msec  0%  2 msec  C Cogent Germany  73 msec  0%  -0 msec  B Telia Germany  69 msec  0%  -0 msec  B Level 3 Germany  74 msec  0%  0 msec  B Tata Communications Germany  70 msec  0%  0 msec  B Savvis Germany  80 msec  0%  5 msec  C Cable&Wireless Germany  78 msec  0%  0 msec  C PCCW Germany  81 msec  0%  3 msec  C NTT Communications UK  87 msec  25%  2 msec  C America Online Transit Data Network UK  91 msec  0%  0 msec  C Tinet US  78 msec  0%  -0 msec  C GEANT UK  87 msec  0%  0 msec  C British Telecom UK  74 msec  0%  1 msec  B Hurricane Electric UK  92 msec  0%  0 msec  C Tinet Netherlands  71 msec  0%  0 msec  B AboveNet Netherlands  87 msec  0%  -0 msec  C Wanadoo Netherlands  75 msec  0%  0 msec  B GEANT Netherlands  79 msec  0%  3 msec  C Opentransit France  81 msec  0%  0 msec  C Sprint Nextel France  83 msec  0%  0 msec  C Seabone Italy  62 msec  0%  -1 msec  B Infostrada Italy  65 msec  0%  -9 msec  B Telstra Australia  525 msec  0%  39 msec  F Optus Australia  613 msec  0%  -97 msec  F NTT Japan  95 msec  0%  0 msec  C AboveNet Japan  492 msec  0%  85 msec  F Verizon Chech  85 msec  0%  5 msec  C ChinaNet China  822 msec  0%  8 msec  F PCCW Hong Kong  402 msec  0%  -23 msec  F Pacnet Signapore  795 msec  0%  12 msec  F Isnet South Africa  420 msec  0%  -44 msec  F Maxnet New Zealand  401 msec  0%  -2 msec  F Bell Canada  192 msec  0%  -4 msec  D Leaseweb Netherlands  74 msec  0%  1 msec  B The Planet US  168 msec  0%  1 msec  D Softlayer US  306 msec  25%  -0 msec  F Dreamhost US  480 msec  25%  77 msec  F Rackspace US  183 msec  0%  -0 msec  D Serverloft Germany  87 msec  0%  5 msec  C Host-Europe Germany  80 msec  0%  0 msec  C Hetzner Germany  77 msec  0%  0 msec  C OVH  75 msec  0%  1 msec  C *Group total ping time*  *13617 msec*    *Group average ping time*  *187 msec*    



*Game servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGI Italy  52 msec  0%  -2 msec  B Fastweb Italy  73 msec  0%  1 msec  B NGZ-Server Germany  82 msec  0%  5 msec  C K-Play Germany  76 msec  0%  -0 msec  C GC-Server Germany  101 msec  0%  -1 msec  C 247CS Germany  89 msec  25%  -0 msec  C Esport-Servers Germany  82 msec  0%  -0 msec  C Jolt UK  75 msec  0%  5 msec  C Multiplay UK  69 msec  0%  4 msec  B ServerFFS Netherlands  74 msec  0%  -1 msec  B GS-NET Netherlands  74 msec  0%  1 msec  B Clanhost Netherlands  71 msec  0%  -1 msec  B RDSNET Romania  129 msec  25%  -5 msec  D Dataplex Hungary  101 msec  0%  3 msec  C EA US  196 msec  0%  4 msec  D Valve US  375 msec  0%  13 msec  F Gameservers US  166 msec  0%  1 msec  D *Group total ping time*  *1885 msec*    *Group average ping time*  *111 msec*    



*Pings per host*  4  *Test completion time*  96.755 sec  *Hosts unreachable*  0 / 102  *Test total ping time*  15970.7 msec  *Average ping time per host*  156.575 msec

----------


## flamelab

Report created by  QSpeedTest v0.0.6 - Homepage - Discuss Host list version  201004262056 Host list comment  by Someonefromhell, v0.37 Test date and time  Tuesday 27/04/2010 19:32:13 ISP  FORTHnet SA Internet IP  62.1.xxx.xxx BBRAS   bbras-llu-kln-05L0.forthnet.gr (194.219.239.194 *Greek servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  143 msec  0%  -1 msec  D Wind  143 msec  25%  -1 msec  D Cyta Hellas  119 msec  0%  -0 msec  C On Telecoms  32 msec  0%  -0 msec  B Vivodi  31 msec  0%  0 msec  B Forthnet  30 msec  0%  0 msec  B OTE  31 msec  0%  -0 msec  B Netone  31 msec  0%  -0 msec  B NTUA@GRNET  31 msec  0%  0 msec  B Vodafone  154 msec  0%  -0 msec  D Orange Business Hellas  158 msec  0%  0 msec  D Verizon Hellas  144 msec  0%  -0 msec  D *Group total ping time*  *1047 msec*    *Group average ping time*  *87 msec*    



*International servers*

*Spoiler:*





DE-CIX  88 msec  0%  0 msec  C AMS-IX  82 msec  0%  0 msec  C LINX  104 msec  0%  -0 msec  C NL-IX  122 msec  0%  0 msec  C RIPN@MSK-IX  139 msec  0%  -0 msec  D ESPANIX  123 msec  0%  0 msec  C MIX  88 msec  0%  -0 msec  C PANAP  84 msec  0%  0 msec  C Akamai  30 msec  0%  0 msec  B Cachefly  78 msec  0%  -0 msec  C Google CDN  98 msec  0%  0 msec  C Google CDN  107 msec  0%  -0 msec  C Google CDN  105 msec  0%  -0 msec  C Yahoo US  174 msec  0%  -0 msec  D AT&T US  183 msec  0%  0 msec  D Global Crossing US  190 msec  0%  -6 msec  D Level3 US  205 msec  0%  0 msec  E Telia US  171 msec  0%  -7 msec  D Qwest US  203 msec  0%  0 msec  E Tata Communications US  361 msec  0%  -1 msec  F Verizon US  190 msec  0%  3 msec  D Savvis US  187 msec  0%  -0 msec  D America Online Transit Data Network US  169 msec  0%  -0 msec  D Cogent Communications US  201 msec  0%  9 msec  E Hurricane Electric US  265 msec  0%  -0 msec  F AboveNet US  257 msec  0%  -8 msec  F XO Communications US  239 msec  0%  0 msec  E Sprint Nextel US  160 msec  0%  -0 msec  D Allstream US  188 msec  0%  0 msec  D TW Telecom US  217 msec  0%  0 msec  E Deutche Telecom Germany  95 msec  0%  -0 msec  C Global Crossing Germany  93 msec  0%  0 msec  C Cogent Germany  100 msec  0%  -0 msec  C Telia Germany  72 msec  0%  -0 msec  B Level 3 Germany  78 msec  0%  -0 msec  C Tata Communications Germany  73 msec  0%  0 msec  B Savvis Germany  102 msec  0%  0 msec  C Cable&Wireless Germany  103 msec  0%  0 msec  C PCCW Germany  78 msec  0%  -0 msec  C NTT Communications UK  96 msec  0%  0 msec  C America Online Transit Data Network UK  96 msec  0%  -0 msec  C Tinet US  87 msec  0%  -0 msec  C GEANT UK  96 msec  0%  -0 msec  C British Telecom UK  104 msec  0%  -0 msec  C Hurricane Electric UK  122 msec  0%  -2 msec  C Tinet Netherlands  122 msec  0%  -1 msec  C AboveNet Netherlands  82 msec  0%  -0 msec  C Wanadoo Netherlands  85 msec  0%  -0 msec  C GEANT Netherlands  107 msec  0%  -0 msec  C Opentransit France  88 msec  0%  -0 msec  C Sprint Nextel France  90 msec  0%  0 msec  C Seabone Italy  70 msec  0%  0 msec  B Infostrada Italy  98 msec  0%  1 msec  C Telstra Australia  391 msec  0%  0 msec  F Optus Australia  390 msec  0%  0 msec  F NTT Japan  91 msec  0%  0 msec  C AboveNet Japan  368 msec  0%  0 msec  F Verizon Chech  79 msec  0%  0 msec  C ChinaNet China  460 msec  0%  1 msec  F PCCW Hong Kong  479 msec  0%  -0 msec  F Pacnet Signapore  439 msec  0%  2 msec  F Isnet South Africa  385 msec  0%  1 msec  F Maxnet New Zealand  379 msec  0%  0 msec  F Bell Canada  243 msec  0%  1 msec  E Leaseweb Netherlands  83 msec  0%  0 msec  C The Planet US  209 msec  0%  2 msec  E Softlayer US  197 msec  0%  0 msec  D Dreamhost US  232 msec  0%  0 msec  E Rackspace US  204 msec  0%  0 msec  E Serverloft Germany  76 msec  0%  0 msec  C Host-Europe Germany  99 msec  0%  0 msec  C Hetzner Germany  99 msec  0%  0 msec  C OVH  89 msec  0%  -0 msec  C *Group total ping time*  *11939 msec*    *Group average ping time*  *164 msec*    



*Game servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGI Italy  84 msec  0%  0 msec  C Fastweb Italy  66 msec  0%  0 msec  B NGZ-Server Germany  79 msec  0%  0 msec  C K-Play Germany  78 msec  0%  0 msec  C GC-Server Germany  88 msec  0%  0 msec  C 247CS Germany  77 msec  0%  0 msec  C Esport-Servers Germany  75 msec  0%  -0 msec  B Jolt UK  92 msec  0%  -0 msec  C Multiplay UK  87 msec  0%  0 msec  C ServerFFS Netherlands  92 msec  0%  -0 msec  C GS-NET Netherlands  82 msec  0%  -0 msec  C Clanhost Netherlands  82 msec  0%  0 msec  C RDSNET Romania  115 msec  0%  1 msec  C Dataplex Hungary  91 msec  0%  -0 msec  C EA US  200 msec  0%  -1 msec  D Valve US  250 msec  0%  0 msec  E Gameservers US  172 msec  0%  -0 msec  D *Group total ping time*  *1810 msec*    *Group average ping time*  *106 msec*    



*Pings per host*  4  *Test completion time*  76.075 sec  *Hosts unreachable*  0 / 102  *Test total ping time*  14796 msec  *Average ping time per host*  145.059 msec

----------


## gtklocker

Flamelab: σε Windows ή σε Linux;

----------


## flamelab

Το δεύτερο.

----------


## intech

Report created by  AutoPingTest v0.5.1 - Download - Discuss Server list used  by Someonefromhell - version 0.36 Test date and time  Tuesday 27/04/2010 19:39:27 Your ISP  ON S.A. Your WAN IP  91.132.xxx.xxx Your BBRAS  N/A *Greek servers*

*Spoiler:*





195.97.21.1  7.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A 62.169.192.126  6.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A 195.14.131.93  7.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A 91.132.4.4  5.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A 80.76.32.1  6.50 msec  0.00%  -0.33 msec  A www.forthnet.gr  7.25 msec  0.00%  -0.33 msec  A www.otenet.gr  6.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A my.netone.gr  7.25 msec  0.00%  +0.33 msec  A www.ntua.gr  6.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A 213.249.21.113  6.50 msec  0.00%  -0.33 msec  A 57.90.96.1  123.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C 217.19.65.129  136.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C *Group total ping time*  *325.00 msec*    *Group average ping time*  *27.08 msec*    



*International servers*

*Spoiler:*





80.81.192.207  74.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C 91.200.16.42  67.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C 195.66.232.38  74.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C www.nl-ix.net  76.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C 194.226.65.171  112.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C www.espanix.net  88.25 msec  0.00%  -0.33 msec  C www.mix-it.net  55.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B www.panap.fr  68.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C www.nvidia.com  5.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A cachefly.cachefly.net  71.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C 74.125.50.113  56.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B 74.125.48.24  79.50 msec  0.00%  +0.33 msec  C 74.125.105.26  74.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C www.yahoo.com  101.00 msec  0.00%  -6.00 msec  C 216.77.188.61  164.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C www.gblx.net  156.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C www.level3.com  204.00 msec  0.00%  +0.33 msec  D 80.91.248.138  157.25 msec  0.00%  -1.67 msec  C www.qwest.net  192.25 msec  0.00%  +0.33 msec  D 121.243.66.1  349.25 msec  0.00%  +0.67 msec  F 63.125.125.41  146.25 msec  0.00%  +0.33 msec  C www.savvis.net  170.00 msec  0.00%  -0.67 msec  D 66.185.147.178  151.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C 66.250.56.189  154.50 msec  0.00%  -0.33 msec  C www.he.net  214.25 msec  0.00%  -0.33 msec  D 64.125.0.3  241.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F 206.251.128.146  239.25 msec  0.00%  +0.33 msec  F 144.232.9.166  146.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C 206.222.67.170  190.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D 66.192.245.6  194.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D 193.158.121.198  90.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C 67.16.138.62  57.25 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  B 130.117.50.201  59.25 msec  0.00%  -0.33 msec  B 80.91.247.185  62.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C 4.68.23.1   N/A  100%  N/A  FAILED 195.219.68.6  69.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C 204.70.205.162  70.50 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  C www.cw.net  74.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C 64.209.105.126  63.50 msec  0.00%  +4.67 msec  C 129.250.2.226  79.75 msec  0.00%  -6.67 msec  C 66.185.152.220  71.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C 213.200.77.233  82.25 msec  0.00%  +14.33 msec  C 62.40.112.138  71.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C 194.72.0.4  80.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C 195.66.224.21  84.25 msec  0.00%  -3.00 msec  C 195.241.78.77  70.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C 64.125.0.180  62.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C 194.134.35.183  69.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C 62.40.112.58  67.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C www.opentransit.net  297.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F 213.206.129.149  77.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C www.seabone.net  45.50 msec  0.00%  -0.33 msec  B 151.6.1.61  100.50 msec  0.00%  +0.67 msec  C 203.50.6.154  361.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F 211.29.132.105  373.50 msec  0.00%  +0.67 msec  F www.ntt.net  78.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C 64.125.0.132  370.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F 146.188.2.118  73.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C 202.97.51.69  279.25 msec  0.00%  +0.33 msec  F 63.218.61.162  406.33 msec  25.00%  -202.50 msec  F 192.169.41.31  406.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F 196.14.6.34  242.25 msec  0.00%  +0.67 msec  F 123.100.64.131  351.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F 207.236.176.2  205.50 msec  0.00%  +22.33 msec  D www.leaseweb.nl  69.75 msec  0.00%  +0.33 msec  C www.theplanet.com  170.00 msec  0.00%  +0.67 msec  D 66.228.118.20  178.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D 208.97.187.151  214.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D www.rackspace.com  195.75 msec  0.00%  -0.33 msec  D 85.25.0.10  62.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C 80.237.129.194  66.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C 213.133.107.4  68.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C 213.186.33.21  76.25 msec  0.00%  -0.33 msec  C *Group total ping time*  *10126.83 msec*    *Group average ping time*  *140.65 msec*    



*Game servers*

*Spoiler:*





88.149.128.3  96.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C www.ngz-server.de  65.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C www.k-play.de  62.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C www.gc-server.de  73.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C www.247cs.eu  66.75 msec  0.00%  +0.33 msec  C 85.131.132.5  60.75 msec  0.00%  -0.33 msec  C www.jolt.co.uk  63.00 msec  0.00%  -0.67 msec  C www.multiplay.co.uk  56.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B www.serverffs.nl  72.75 msec  0.00%  +0.33 msec  C 94.75.249.202  68.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C www.ea.com  194.50 msec  0.00%  -0.33 msec  D www.steampowered.com  250.50 msec  0.00%  +0.33 msec  F www.gameservers.com  146.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C *Group total ping time*  *1275.75 msec*    *Group average ping time*  *98.13 msec*    



*Hosts unreachable*  1/98 *Grand total ping time*  11727.58 msec *Average ping time per host*  120.90 msec

----------


## Lagman

> Μεγάλη διαφορά στην διασύνδεση.


Το θέμα είναι να έχει καλή διασύνδεση με χώρες που έχουν gameservers για όλα τα γούστα, λογικά η Γερμανία είναι νούμερο ένα προορισμός...

----------


## Lagman

> Οντως. Ειδικα με Ιταλια η Forthnet ξεπερναει και τον εαυτο της


Το θέμα είναι να ξεπερνάει τον εαυτό της σε χώρες όπως Γερμανία.
Και φυσικά να δίνει τέτοιους χρόνους απόκρισης σε καθημερινή βάση, όχι μόνο όταν γκρεμίζει κανένας φούρνος.

----------


## deniSun

> Το θέμα είναι να ξεπερνάει τον εαυτό τις σε χώρες όπως Γερμανία.
> Και φυσικά να δίνει τέτοιους χρόνους απόκρισης σε καθημερινή βάση, όχι μόνο όταν γκρεμίζει κανένας φούρνος.


Σήμερα τα seabone χτυπούσαν από 1sec και πάνω (μέχρι 4 έφτασε).
sec και όχι ms παρακαλώ

----------


## nnik

Report created by  AutoPingTest v0.5.1 - Download - Discuss Server list used  by Someonefromhell - version 0.37 Test date and time  Tuesday 27/04/2010 22:03:48 Your ISP  OTEnet S.A. Your WAN IP  94.64.xxx.xxx Your BBRAS  N/A, does not reply *Greek servers*

*Spoiler:*





195.97.21.1  13.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A 62.169.192.126  13.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A 195.14.131.93  13.25 msec  0.00%  +0.33 msec  A 91.132.4.4  14.75 msec  0.00%  -0.33 msec  A 80.76.32.1  13.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A www.forthnet.gr  13.50 msec  0.00%  -0.67 msec  A www.otenet.gr  12.75 msec  0.00%  -0.33 msec  A my.netone.gr  13.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A www.ntua.gr  13.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A 213.249.21.113  13.50 msec  0.00%  +0.33 msec  A 57.90.96.1  13.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A 217.19.65.129  141.25 msec  0.00%  -0.33 msec  C *Group total ping time*  *288.00 msec*    *Group average ping time*  *24.00 msec*    



*International servers*

*Spoiler:*





80.81.192.207  73.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C 91.200.16.42  79.00 msec  0.00%  -0.33 msec  C 195.66.232.38  78.67 msec  25.00%  +1.00 msec  C www.nl-ix.net  78.25 msec  0.00%  -1.00 msec  C 194.226.65.171  123.00 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  C www.espanix.net  97.75 msec  0.00%  -1.00 msec  C www.mix-it.net  99.75 msec  0.00%  -1.00 msec  C www.panap.fr  80.50 msec  0.00%  -0.67 msec  C www.nvidia.com  13.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A cachefly.cachefly.net  75.75 msec  0.00%  -0.67 msec  C 74.125.50.113  89.75 msec  0.00%  +1.33 msec  C 74.125.48.24  86.00 msec  0.00%  -0.33 msec  C 74.125.105.26  76.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C www.yahoo.com  89.50 msec  0.00%  +0.33 msec  C 216.77.188.61  178.00 msec  25.00%  -88.50 msec  D www.gblx.net  178.25 msec  0.00%  +0.67 msec  D www.level3.com  204.50 msec  0.00%  +2.67 msec  D 80.91.248.138  153.50 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  C www.qwest.net  187.00 msec  0.00%  -1.67 msec  D 121.243.66.1  355.50 msec  0.00%  -1.67 msec  F 63.125.125.41  173.67 msec  25.00%  -1.00 msec  D www.savvis.net  177.50 msec  0.00%  -4.33 msec  D 66.185.147.178  149.00 msec  0.00%  +0.33 msec  C 66.250.56.189  173.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D www.he.net  219.75 msec  0.00%  -1.00 msec  D 64.125.0.3  209.25 msec  0.00%  -1.33 msec  D 206.251.128.146  242.00 msec  0.00%  +0.33 msec  F 144.232.9.166  156.25 msec  0.00%  -1.00 msec  C 206.222.67.170  193.00 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  D 66.192.245.6  198.75 msec  0.00%  -0.67 msec  D 193.158.121.198  88.75 msec  0.00%  -0.67 msec  C 67.16.138.62  83.25 msec  0.00%  +0.67 msec  C 130.117.50.201  78.25 msec  0.00%  -0.33 msec  C 80.91.247.185  89.00 msec  0.00%  -0.67 msec  C 4.68.23.1   N/A  100%  N/A  FAILED 195.219.68.6  92.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C 204.70.205.162  85.75 msec  0.00%  +2.67 msec  C www.cw.net  93.00 msec  0.00%  -0.67 msec  C 64.209.105.126  172.25 msec  0.00%  +116.00 msec  D 129.250.2.226  77.25 msec  0.00%  -0.33 msec  C 66.185.152.220  76.50 msec  0.00%  -1.00 msec  C 213.200.77.233  76.50 msec  0.00%  -1.00 msec  C 62.40.112.138  101.25 msec  0.00%  -1.33 msec  C 194.72.0.4  78.25 msec  0.00%  -2.00 msec  C 195.66.224.21  78.25 msec  0.00%  -3.33 msec  C 195.241.78.77  81.75 msec  0.00%  -1.00 msec  C 64.125.0.180  95.50 msec  0.00%  +25.00 msec  C 194.134.35.183  77.75 msec  0.00%  +1.67 msec  C 62.40.112.58  101.75 msec  0.00%  +2.00 msec  C www.opentransit.net  82.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C 213.206.129.149  83.25 msec  0.00%  +2.00 msec  C www.seabone.net  132.00 msec  25.00%  +1.00 msec  C 151.6.1.61  111.50 msec  0.00%  +1.67 msec  C 203.50.6.154  363.00 msec  25.00%  +0.00 msec  F 211.29.132.105  391.00 msec  0.00%  -2.33 msec  F www.ntt.net  102.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C 64.125.0.132  351.25 msec  0.00%  +1.67 msec  F 146.188.2.118  95.75 msec  0.00%  -5.67 msec  C 202.97.51.69  343.50 msec  0.00%  -1.00 msec  F 63.218.61.162  362.75 msec  0.00%  +0.33 msec  F 192.169.41.31  413.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F 196.14.6.34  253.00 msec  0.00%  -1.00 msec  F 123.100.64.131  336.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F 207.236.176.2  181.25 msec  0.00%  +1.33 msec  D www.leaseweb.nl  76.50 msec  0.00%  +0.67 msec  C www.theplanet.com  184.75 msec  0.00%  +0.67 msec  D 66.228.118.20  204.75 msec  0.00%  +4.67 msec  D 208.97.187.151  228.25 msec  0.00%  -1.00 msec  F www.rackspace.com  184.00 msec  0.00%  +0.67 msec  D 85.25.0.10  73.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C 80.237.129.194  90.75 msec  0.00%  -1.33 msec  C 213.133.107.4  88.00 msec  0.00%  +0.33 msec  C 213.186.33.21  79.75 msec  0.00%  -0.67 msec  C *Group total ping time*  *10729.08 msec*    *Group average ping time*  *149.02 msec*    



*Game servers*

*Spoiler:*





88.149.128.3  98.50 msec  0.00%  +0.33 msec  C www.ngz-server.de  87.75 msec  0.00%  -1.00 msec  C www.k-play.de  87.50 msec  0.00%  +0.67 msec  C www.gc-server.de  98.00 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  C www.247cs.eu  87.75 msec  0.00%  -0.67 msec  C 85.131.132.5  88.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C www.jolt.co.uk  79.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C www.multiplay.co.uk  76.75 msec  0.00%  +0.67 msec  C www.serverffs.nl  81.00 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  C 94.75.249.202  77.00 msec  0.00%  +0.33 msec  C www.ea.com  195.50 msec  0.00%  -5.33 msec  D www.steampowered.com  268.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F www.gameservers.com  153.75 msec  0.00%  -1.33 msec  C 83.96.144.74  79.25 msec  0.00%  -0.33 msec  C 82.79.134.98  108.00 msec  0.00%  -1.00 msec  C 93.63.59.1  113.00 msec  0.00%  +0.67 msec  C 80.249.165.73  100.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C *Group total ping time*  *1880.00 msec*    *Group average ping time*  *110.59 msec*    



*Hosts unreachable*  1/102 *Grand total ping time*  12897.08 msec *Average ping time per host*  127.69 msec

----------


## deniSun

CMLineTestTool v1.0.0 (Includes code from nnn's Simple Ping Tool) - Info / Troubleshooting Thread @ Adslgr.com
Host List By Someonefromhell - v0.36 
[TABLE=head]ISP & Client Info |
Executed on | Τρίτη 27-04-2010 at 22:13:17
Your WAN IP was | 79.103*hidden*
Test Ran on | FORTHnet Line
BBRAS was |bbras-llu-lsf-11L0.forthnet.gr [194.219.239.209] [/stgtable]
*ISP Specific Test - WARNING: This test is BONUS and will not count in complete results*

*Spoiler:*





* www.tinet.net*  100.5 mS  101 mS 101 mS  0 mS 0 % *C*  - * www.seabone.net*  97.75 mS  95 mS 95 mS  0 mS 0 % *C*  - * www.level3.de*  216.5 mS  216 mS 216 mS  0 mS 0 % *E*  - * www.forthnet.gr*  35.5 mS  36 mS 36 mS  0 mS 0 % *B*  - * www.gr-ix.gr*  35.5 mS  35 mS 35 mS  0 mS 0 % *B*  - 


Total ping time is:  485.75 mSAverage Ping Response Time is:  97.15 mS Total packets sent:  20 Total Packets Lost:  0 (0 %) *Hellenic Servers*

*Spoiler:*





* Hellas Online*  220.75 mS  178 mS 178 mS  0 mS 0 % *E*  UP * Wind*  129.25 mS  127 mS 127 mS  0 mS 0 % *D*  UP * Cyta Hellas*  167.25 mS  169 mS 169 mS  0 mS 0 % *D*  UP * On Telecoms*  36.75 mS  36 mS 36 mS  0 mS 0 % *B*  UP * Vivodi*  88.25 mS  87 mS 87 mS  0 mS 0 % *C*  UP * Forthnet*  36 mS  37 mS 37 mS  0 mS 0 % *B*  UP * OTE*  36 mS  35 mS 35 mS  0 mS 0 % *B*  UP * Netone*  86 mS  86 mS 86 mS  0 mS 0 % *C*  UP * NTUA@GRNET*  35.25 mS  35 mS 35 mS  0 mS 0 % *B*  UP * Vodafone*  157 mS  158 mS 158 mS  0 mS 0 % *D*  UP * Orange Business Hellas*  146.25 mS  147 mS 147 mS  0 mS 0 % *D*  UP * Verizon Hellas*  139.75 mS  138 mS 138 mS  0 mS 0 % *D*  UP 


Total ping time is:  1278.5 mSAverage Ping Response Time is:  106.54 mS Total packets sent:  48 Total Packets Lost:  0 (0 %)  
*Gaming Servers*

*Spoiler:*





* NGI Italy*  87.75 mS  88 mS 88 mS  0 mS 0 % *C*  UP * NGZ-Server Germany*  71 mS  70 mS 70 mS  0 mS 0 % *B*  UP * K-Play Germany*  85.75 mS  86 mS 86 mS  0 mS 0 % *C*  UP * GC-Server Germany*  94.5 mS  95 mS 95 mS  0 mS 0 % *C*  UP * 247CS Germany*  69.75 mS  70 mS 70 mS  0 mS 0 % *B*  UP * Jolt UK*  83.25 mS  84 mS 84 mS  0 mS 0 % *C*  UP * Multiplay UK*  82.75 mS  83 mS 83 mS  0 mS 0 % *C*  UP * ServerFFS Netherlands*  81.25 mS  79 mS 79 mS  0 mS 0 % *C*  UP * GS-NET Netherlands*  85.25 mS  83 mS 83 mS  0 mS 0 % *C*  UP * EA US*  206.25 mS  204 mS 204 mS  0 mS 0 % *E*  UP * Valve US*  236.75 mS  237 mS 237 mS  0 mS 0 % *E*  UP * Gameservers US*  173 mS  171 mS 171 mS  0 mS 0 % *D*  UP * esport-servers de*  73 mS  73 mS 73 mS  0 mS 0 % *B*  UP 


Total ping time is:  1430.25 mSAverage Ping Response Time is:  110.02 mS Total packets sent:  52 Total Packets Lost:  0 (0 %)  
*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





* DE-CIX*  112 mS  105 mS 105 mS  0 mS 0 % *C*  UP * AMS-IX*  89.75 mS  91 mS 91 mS  0 mS 0 % *C*  UP * LINX*  78.75 mS  78 mS 78 mS  0 mS 0 % *C*  UP * NL-IX*  78.75 mS  81 mS 81 mS  0 mS 0 % *C*  UP * RIPN@MSK-IX*  122.25 mS  123 mS 123 mS  0 mS 0 % *C*  UP * ESPANIX*  102.25 mS  103 mS 103 mS  0 mS 0 % *C*  UP * MIX*  93.75 mS  95 mS 95 mS  0 mS 0 % *C*  UP * PANAP*  88.25 mS  87 mS 87 mS  0 mS 0 % *C*  UP * Akamai*  71.25 mS  72 mS 72 mS  0 mS 0 % *B*  UP * Cachefly*  72.5 mS  72 mS 72 mS  0 mS 0 % *B*  UP * Google CDN*  74.5 mS  76 mS 76 mS  0 mS 0 % *B*  UP * Google CDN*  83.75 mS  85 mS 85 mS  0 mS 0 % *C*  UP * Google CDN*  81.75 mS  78 mS 78 mS  0 mS 0 % *C*  UP * Yahoo US*  162.5 mS  163 mS 163 mS  0 mS 0 % *D*  UP * AT and T US*  190.25 mS  192 mS 192 mS  0 mS 0 % *D*  UP * Global Crossing US*  197.25 mS  222 mS 222 mS  0 mS 0 % *D*  UP * Level3 US*  215 mS  215 mS 215 mS  0 mS 0 % *E*  UP * Telia US*  172.5 mS  173 mS 173 mS  0 mS 0 % *D*  UP * Qwest US*  202 mS  203 mS 203 mS  0 mS 0 % *E*  UP * Tata Communications US*  352.75 mS  351 mS 351 mS  0 mS 0 % *F*  UP * Verizon US*  163.5 mS  165 mS 165 mS  0 mS 0 % *D*  UP * Savvis US*  200 mS  202 mS 202 mS  0 mS 0 % *D*  UP * America Online Transit Data Network US*  164.5 mS  162 mS 162 mS  0 mS 0 % *D*  UP * Cogent Communications US*  165.75 mS  163 mS 163 mS  0 mS 0 % *D*  UP * Hurricane Electric US*  249.25 mS  251 mS 251 mS  0 mS 0 % *E*  UP * AboveNet US*  226.75 mS  226 mS 226 mS  0 mS 0 % *E*  UP * XO Communications US*  237.25 mS  237 mS 237 mS  0 mS 0 % *E*  UP * Sprint Nextel US*  169 mS  168 mS 168 mS  0 mS 0 % *D*  UP * Allstream US*  211.5 mS  220 mS 220 mS  0 mS 0 % *E*  UP * Telecom US*  210.75 mS  210 mS 210 mS  0 mS 0 % *E*  UP * Deutche Telecom Germany*  77.5 mS  76 mS 76 mS  0 mS 0 % *C*  UP * Global Crossing Germany*  66.25 mS  66 mS 66 mS  0 mS 0 % *B*  UP * Cogent Germany*  67 mS  66 mS 66 mS  0 mS 0 % *B*  UP * Telia Germany*  78.25 mS  76 mS 76 mS  0 mS 0 % *C*  UP * Level 3 Germany*  93.75 mS  93 mS 93 mS  0 mS 0 % *C*  UP * Tata Communications Germany*  66.5 mS  66 mS 66 mS  0 mS 0 % *B*  UP * Savvis Germany*  92.25 mS  83 mS 83 mS  0 mS 0 % *C*  UP * Cable and Wireless Germany*  73.75 mS  74 mS 74 mS  0 mS 0 % *B*  UP * PCCW Germany*  72.25 mS  73 mS 73 mS  0 mS 0 % *B*  UP * NTT Communications UK*  84.5 mS  86 mS 86 mS  0 mS 0 % *C*  UP * America Online Transit Data Network UK*  82.5 mS  86 mS 86 mS  0 mS 0 % *C*  UP * Tinet US*  85.75 mS  79 mS 79 mS  0 mS 0 % *C*  UP * GEANT UK*  79.75 mS  80 mS 80 mS  0 mS 0 % *C*  UP * British Telecom UK*  100.75 mS  98 mS 98 mS  0 mS 0 % *C*  UP * Hurricane Electric UK*  87.5 mS  87 mS 87 mS  0 mS 0 % *C*  UP * Tinet Netherlands*  73 mS  73 mS 73 mS  0 mS 0 % *B*  UP * AboveNet Netherlands*  74.5 mS  75 mS 75 mS  0 mS 0 % *B*  UP * Wanadoo Netherlands*  100.25 mS  99 mS 99 mS  0 mS 0 % *C*  UP * GEANT Netherlands*  73.75 mS  73 mS 73 mS  0 mS 0 % *B*  UP * Opentransit France*  77.5 mS  78 mS 78 mS  0 mS 0 % *C*  UP * Sprint Nextel France*  206 mS  79 mS 79 mS  0 mS 0 % *E*  UP * Seabone Italy*  104.25 mS  96 mS 96 mS  0 mS 0 % *C*  UP * Infostrada Italy*  99.25 mS  97 mS 97 mS  0 mS 0 % *C*  UP * Telstra Australia*  397.75 mS  393 mS 393 mS  0 mS 0 % *F*  UP * Optus Australia*  392 mS  394 mS 394 mS  0 mS 0 % *F*  UP * NTT Japan*  91.75 mS  92 mS 92 mS  0 mS 0 % *C*  UP * AboveNet Japan*  362.5 mS  363 mS 363 mS  0 mS 0 % *F*  UP * Verizon Chech*  77.5 mS  80 mS 80 mS  0 mS 0 % *C*  UP * ChinaNet China*  333.75 mS  334 mS 334 mS  0 mS 0 % *F*  UP * PCCW Hong Kong*  411.5 mS  411 mS 411 mS  0 mS 0 % *F*  UP * Pacnet Singapore*  424 mS  423 mS 423 mS  0 mS 0 % *F*  UP * Isnet South Africa*  322 mS  323 mS 323 mS  0 mS 0 % *F*  UP * Maxnet New Zealand*  376.5 mS  374 mS 374 mS  0 mS 0 % *F*  UP * Bell Canada*  248 mS  249 mS 249 mS  0 mS 0 % *E*  UP * Leaseweb Netherlands*  85 mS  84 mS 84 mS  0 mS 0 % *C*  UP * The Planet US*  209 mS  204 mS 204 mS  0 mS 0 % *E*  UP * Softlayer US*  204.5 mS  206 mS 206 mS  0 mS 0 % *E*  UP * Dreamhost US*  237 mS  236 mS 236 mS  0 mS 0 % *E*  UP * Rackspace US*  207.25 mS  207 mS 207 mS  0 mS 0 % *E*  UP * Serverloft Germany*  78.25 mS  76 mS 76 mS  0 mS 0 % *C*  UP * Host-Europe Germany*  82.75 mS  87 mS 87 mS  0 mS 0 % *C*  UP * Hetzner Germany*  69.75 mS  71 mS 71 mS  0 mS 0 % *B*  UP * OVH*  83 mS  83 mS 83 mS  0 mS 0 % *C*  UP 


Total ping time is:  11350.5 mSAverage Ping Response Time is:  155.49 mS Total packets sent:  292 Total Packets Lost:  0 (0 %) *Tests Completed Successfully - Below You Can See The Complete Results*
Total ping time is:  14059.25 mS Average ping response time is:  124.02 mS Total packets sent:  392 Total Packets Lost:  0 (0 %) *Total Results Per Rank*
019391516901,43 MB/s  7 seconds

----------


## treli@ris

Σταθερη γραμμη με -300ms διαφορα σε σχεση με το μεσημερι !!

Report created by  QSpeedTest v0.0.6 - Homepage - Discuss Host list version  201004262056 Host list comment  by Someonefromhell, v0.37 Test date and time  Τρίτη 27/04/2010 22:19:50 ISP  Hellas On Line S.A. Internet IP  79.166.xxx.xxx BBRAS     *        *        * *Greek servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  22 msec  0%  0 msec  A Wind  22 msec  0%  0 msec  A Cyta Hellas  22 msec  0%  0 msec  A On Telecoms  23 msec  0%  0 msec  A Vivodi  23 msec  0%  0 msec  A Forthnet  133 msec  0%  0 msec  D OTE  23 msec  0%  0 msec  A Netone  23 msec  0%  -0 msec  A NTUA@GRNET  23 msec  0%  0 msec  A Vodafone  24 msec  0%  0 msec  A Orange Business Hellas  23 msec  0%  0 msec  A Verizon Hellas  136 msec  0%  0 msec  D *Group total ping time*  *497 msec*    *Group average ping time*  *41 msec*    



*International servers*

*Spoiler:*





DE-CIX  111 msec  0%  -3 msec  C AMS-IX  75 msec  0%  0 msec  C LINX  85 msec  0%  0 msec  C NL-IX  78 msec  0%  -0 msec  C RIPN@MSK-IX  119 msec  0%  0 msec  C ESPANIX  182 msec  0%  0 msec  D MIX  84 msec  0%  0 msec  C PANAP  81 msec  0%  -0 msec  C Akamai  22 msec  0%  -0 msec  A Cachefly  71 msec  0%  -0 msec  B Google CDN  84 msec  0%  1 msec  C Google CDN  104 msec  0%  8 msec  C Google CDN  92 msec  0%  2 msec  C Yahoo US  160 msec  0%  -0 msec  D AT&T US  180 msec  0%  0 msec  D Global Crossing US  166 msec  0%  0 msec  D Level3 US  208 msec  0%  0 msec  E Telia US  161 msec  0%  -0 msec  D Qwest US  192 msec  0%  -0 msec  D Tata Communications US  354 msec  0%  0 msec  F Verizon US  157 msec  0%  -0 msec  D Savvis US  185 msec  0%  -0 msec  D America Online Transit Data Network US  164 msec  0%  -0 msec  D Cogent Communications US  167 msec  0%  -0 msec  D Hurricane Electric US  230 msec  0%  -2 msec  E AboveNet US  239 msec  0%  0 msec  E XO Communications US  235 msec  0%  1 msec  E Sprint Nextel US  153 msec  0%  0 msec  D Allstream US  182 msec  0%  -0 msec  D TW Telecom US  209 msec  0%  1 msec  E Deutche Telecom Germany  89 msec  0%  -1 msec  C Global Crossing Germany  77 msec  0%  0 msec  C Cogent Germany  252 msec  0%  0 msec  F Telia Germany  72 msec  0%  -0 msec  B Level 3 Germany  79 msec  0%  3 msec  C Tata Communications Germany  69 msec  0%  0 msec  B Savvis Germany  99 msec  0%  0 msec  C Cable&Wireless Germany  76 msec  0%  0 msec  C PCCW Germany  73 msec  0%  0 msec  B NTT Communications UK  82 msec  0%  0 msec  C America Online Transit Data Network UK  87 msec  0%  0 msec  C Tinet US  86 msec  0%  -2 msec  C GEANT UK  84 msec  0%  1 msec  C British Telecom UK  85 msec  0%  0 msec  C Hurricane Electric UK  85 msec  0%  -1 msec  C Tinet Netherlands  83 msec  0%  0 msec  C AboveNet Netherlands  158 msec  0%  0 msec  D Wanadoo Netherlands  86 msec  0%  0 msec  C GEANT Netherlands  86 msec  0%  0 msec  C Opentransit France  77 msec  0%  0 msec  C Sprint Nextel France  82 msec  0%  0 msec  C Seabone Italy  109 msec  0%  4 msec  C Infostrada Italy  103 msec  0%  0 msec  C Telstra Australia  379 msec  0%  -2 msec  F Optus Australia  383 msec  0%  0 msec  F NTT Japan  106 msec  0%  -0 msec  C AboveNet Japan  360 msec  0%  -0 msec  F Verizon Chech  76 msec  0%  0 msec  C ChinaNet China  408 msec  0%  0 msec  F PCCW Hong Kong  373 msec  0%  0 msec  F Pacnet Signapore  460 msec  0%  0 msec  F Isnet South Africa  262 msec  0%  0 msec  F Maxnet New Zealand  364 msec  0%  4 msec  F Bell Canada  249 msec  0%  -0 msec  E Leaseweb Netherlands  82 msec  0%  -1 msec  C The Planet US  197 msec  0%  -0 msec  D Softlayer US  196 msec  0%  -0 msec  D Dreamhost US  229 msec  0%  0 msec  E Rackspace US  201 msec  0%  2 msec  E Serverloft Germany  76 msec  0%  0 msec  C Host-Europe Germany  72 msec  0%  0 msec  B Hetzner Germany  72 msec  0%  0 msec  B OVH  88 msec  0%  0 msec  C *Group total ping time*  *11340 msec*    *Group average ping time*  *155 msec*    



*Game servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGI Italy  95 msec  0%  0 msec  C Fastweb Italy  97 msec  0%  -0 msec  C NGZ-Server Germany  73 msec  0%  -0 msec  B K-Play Germany  84 msec  0%  0 msec  C GC-Server Germany  82 msec  0%  -0 msec  C 247CS Germany  71 msec  0%  -0 msec  B Esport-Servers Germany  72 msec  0%  0 msec  B Jolt UK  84 msec  0%  -0 msec  C Multiplay UK  82 msec  0%  0 msec  C ServerFFS Netherlands  80 msec  0%  0 msec  C GS-NET Netherlands  76 msec  0%  0 msec  C Clanhost Netherlands  80 msec  0%  0 msec  C RDSNET Romania  108 msec  0%  0 msec  C Dataplex Hungary  98 msec  0%  0 msec  C EA US  198 msec  0%  -0 msec  D Valve US  237 msec  0%  0 msec  E Gameservers US  156 msec  0%  0 msec  D *Group total ping time*  *1772 msec*    *Group average ping time*  *104 msec*    



*Pings per host*  4  *Test completion time*  78.234 sec  *Hosts unreachable*  0 / 102  *Test total ping time*  13609.2 msec  *Average ping time per host*  133.424 msec

----------


## parsifal

> BBRAS     *        *        *


Αυτό επεμβαίνεις χειροκίνητα πριν κάνεις submit το post και το βάζεις με το χέρι ή όντως σου εμφανίζει αστεράκια εκεί... ;  :Thinking:

----------


## SfH

Και η παρακάτω leased wind έχει κέφια με γερμανία σήμερα ( μάλλον έχει η oteglobe κέφια γενικά )

Report created by  QSpeedTest  - Homepage - Discuss Target list version  201004291059 Target list comment  by Someonefromhell, v0.38 Host OS  Windows XP 32bit Host CPU cores  1 Test date and time  Τρίτη 04/05/2010 10:59:58 ISP  ip-adress.com unreachable! Internet IP  ip-adress.com unreachable! BBRAS    χ  
*Spoiler:*





*Greek servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  2.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Wind  1.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Cyta Hellas  2.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A On Telecoms  8.00 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  A Vivodi  2.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A OTE  1.50 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  A Netone  2.50 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  A NTUA@GRNET  1.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Forthnet  91.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C Orange Business Hellas  2.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Vodafone  31.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Verizon Hellas  111.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C *Group total ping time*  *256.00 msec*    *Group average ping time*  *21.33 msec*    



*International servers*

*Spoiler:*





DE-CIX  39.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B AMS-IX  53.50 msec  0.00%  -0.75 msec  B LINX  55.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B NL-IX  48.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B ESPANIX  70.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B RIPN@MSK-IX  94.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C MIX  37.50 msec  0.00%  -0.75 msec  B PANAP  56.00 msec  0.00%  -0.50 msec  B Cachefly  54.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Google CDN  40.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Google CDN  50.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Google CDN  53.25 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  B Yahoo US  133.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D AT&T US  150.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Akamai  48.00 msec  50.00%  +0.00 msec  B Global Crossing US  155.67 msec  25.00%  +0.33 msec  D Level3 US  183.75 msec  0.00%  -1.00 msec  D Telia US  137.75 msec  0.00%  +2.25 msec  D Qwest US  160.75 msec  0.00%  +1.50 msec  D Tata Communications US  206.00 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  E Verizon US  134.75 msec  0.00%  +1.75 msec  D Savvis US  154.50 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  D AOL Transit Data Network US  132.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Cogent Communications US  141.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Hurricane Electric US  204.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E AboveNet US  183.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D XO Communications US  212.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Sprint Nextel US  133.00 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  D Allstream US  167.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D TW Telecom US  180.50 msec  0.00%  +1.50 msec  D Deutche Telecom Germany  53.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Cogent Germany  40.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Global Crossing Germany  54.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Telia Germany  40.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Level 3 Germany  55.75 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  B Tata Communications Germany  45.50 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  B Savvis Germany  48.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Cable&Wireless Germany  50.75 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  B NTT Communications UK  61.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B AOL Transit Data Network UK  56.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Tinet US  60.00 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  B GEANT UK  55.00 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  B British Telecom UK  60.25 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  B Hurricane Electric UK  52.25 msec  0.00%  -0.50 msec  B Tinet Netherlands  55.00 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  B PCCW Germany  56.33 msec  25.00%  -0.33 msec  B AboveNet Netherlands  48.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Wanadoo Netherlands  47.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B GEANT Netherlands  48.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Opentransit France  50.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Sprint Nextel France  59.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Seabone Italy  65.25 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  B Infostrada Italy  33.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Telstra Australia  337.50 msec  50.00%  +0.50 msec  F Optus Australia  361.50 msec  50.00%  -0.50 msec  F NTT Japan  60.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Verizon Chech  48.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B AboveNet Japan  336.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F ChinaNet China  276.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F PCCW Hong Kong  333.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Pacnet Signapore  376.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  F Isnet South Africa  231.50 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  E Bell Canada  150.75 msec  0.00%  -0.75 msec  D Maxnet New Zealand  323.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Leaseweb Netherlands  54.50 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  B The Planet US  158.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Softlayer US  168.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Dreamhost US  197.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Rackspace US  160.25 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  D Serverloft Germany  46.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B Host-Europe Germany  43.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Hetzner Germany  46.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B OVH  51.75 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  B *Group total ping time*  *8426.75 msec*    *Group average ping time*  *115.43 msec*    



*Game servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGI Italy  37.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Fastweb Italy  52.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B NGZ-Server Germany  43.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B K-Play Germany  43.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B 247CS Germany  44.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B GC-Server Germany  62.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Esport-Servers Germany  44.75 msec  0.00%  +1.50 msec  B LB-Server Germany  51.25 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  B G-Portal Germany  46.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Jolt UK  53.25 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  B Multiplay UK  54.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B ServerFFS Netherlands  50.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B GS-NET Netherlands  53.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Clanhost Netherlands  48.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Dataplex Hungary  60.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B RDSNET Romania  77.50 msec  0.00%  -0.75 msec  C EA US  161.75 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  D Valve US  205.75 msec  0.00%  -1.50 msec  E Gameservers US  128.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D *Group total ping time*  *1316.50 msec*    *Group average ping time*  *69.29 msec*    






*Pings per target*  4 *Multithreading*  ON *Threads used*  2 *Pings completed in*  34.109 sec *Targets unreachable*  0 / 104 *Test total ping time*  9999.25 msec *Average ping time per target*  96.1466 msec

----------


## harris

Report created by  QSpeedTest svn22 - Homepage - Discuss Target list version  201004291059 Target list comment  by Someonefromhell, v0.38 Host OS  Windows 7 Host CPU cores  2 Test date and time  Τρίτη 04/05/2010 12:17:42 ISP  Net One SA Internet IP  77.83.xxx.xxx BBRAS    77.83.12.253   
*Spoiler:*





*Greek servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  25.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Wind  24.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Cyta Hellas  25.50 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  A On Telecoms  27.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Vivodi  26.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  A Forthnet  40.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B OTE  24.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Netone  24.25 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  A NTUA@GRNET  24.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Vodafone  134.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Orange Business Hellas  153.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Verizon Hellas  156.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D *Group total ping time*  *686.50 msec*    *Group average ping time*  *57.21 msec*    



*International servers*

*Spoiler:*





DE-CIX  84.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C AMS-IX  103.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C LINX  88.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C NL-IX  87.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C RIPN@MSK-IX  140.00 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  D ESPANIX  115.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C MIX  90.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C PANAP  81.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Akamai  80.00 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  C Cachefly  84.00 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  C Google CDN  87.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Google CDN  89.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Google CDN  87.75 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  C Yahoo US  167.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D AT&T US  185.25 msec  0.00%  -1.50 msec  D Global Crossing US  196.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Level3 US  213.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E Telia US  171.75 msec  0.00%  -0.50 msec  D Qwest US  199.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Tata Communications US  236.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  E Verizon US  171.00 msec  0.00%  +3.00 msec  D Savvis US  202.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E AOL Transit Data Network US  171.25 msec  0.00%  -0.50 msec  D Cogent Communications US  175.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Hurricane Electric US  237.00 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  E AboveNet US  236.50 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  E XO Communications US  251.75 msec  0.00%  +2.25 msec  F Sprint Nextel US  174.25 msec  0.00%  -0.50 msec  D Allstream US  181.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D TW Telecom US  215.75 msec  0.00%  -0.75 msec  E Deutche Telecom Germany  91.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Global Crossing Germany  96.25 msec  0.00%  -1.00 msec  C Cogent Germany  104.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Telia Germany  97.25 msec  0.00%  -1.50 msec  C Level 3 Germany  83.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Tata Communications Germany  89.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Savvis Germany  82.00 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  C Cable&Wireless Germany  102.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C PCCW Germany  86.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C NTT Communications UK  91.50 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  C AOL Transit Data Network UK  109.50 msec  0.00%  +6.75 msec  C Tinet US  89.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C GEANT UK  125.75 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  D British Telecom UK  98.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Hurricane Electric UK  107.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Tinet Netherlands  122.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C AboveNet Netherlands  86.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Wanadoo Netherlands  97.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C GEANT Netherlands  107.00 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  C Opentransit France  83.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Sprint Nextel France  91.50 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  C Seabone Italy  60.50 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  B Infostrada Italy  56.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B Telstra Australia  384.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F Optus Australia  393.75 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  F NTT Japan  240.25 msec  0.00%  -1.00 msec  E AboveNet Japan  378.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F Verizon Chech  116.00 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  C ChinaNet China  449.75 msec  0.00%  +7.75 msec  F PCCW Hong Kong  310.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F Pacnet Signapore  320.50 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  F Isnet South Africa  346.25 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  F Maxnet New Zealand  445.50 msec  0.00%  -15.00 msec  F Bell Canada  183.25 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  D Leaseweb Netherlands  97.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C The Planet US  211.50 msec  0.00%  -2.25 msec  E Softlayer US  214.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E Dreamhost US  251.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  F Rackspace US  215.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  E Serverloft Germany  96.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Host-Europe Germany  93.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Hetzner Germany  94.00 msec  0.00%  -3.25 msec  C OVH  103.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C *Group total ping time*  *11710.75 msec*    *Group average ping time*  *160.42 msec*    



*Game servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGI Italy  103.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Fastweb Italy  60.75 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  B NGZ-Server Germany  79.00 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  C K-Play Germany  90.00 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  C GC-Server Germany  112.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C 247CS Germany  110.00 msec  0.00%  -8.50 msec  C Esport-Servers Germany  94.75 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  C LB-Server Germany  94.50 msec  0.00%  -0.50 msec  C G-Portal Germany  73.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Jolt UK  95.50 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  C Multiplay UK  102.00 msec  0.00%  -3.00 msec  C ServerFFS Netherlands  102.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C GS-NET Netherlands  97.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Clanhost Netherlands  113.75 msec  0.00%  -0.75 msec  C RDSNET Romania  151.00 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  D Dataplex Hungary  90.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C EA US  226.50 msec  0.00%  -0.50 msec  E Valve US  245.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Gameservers US  177.00 msec  0.00%  -0.50 msec  D *Group total ping time*  *2219.75 msec*    *Group average ping time*  *116.83 msec*    






*Pings per target*  4 *Multithreading*  OFF *Threads used*  1 *Pings completed in*  92.661 sec *Targets unreachable*  0 / 104 *Test total ping time*  14617 msec *Average ping time per target*  140.548 msec

----------


## arial

Report created by  QSpeedTest svn13 - Homepage - Discuss Host list version  201004291059 Host list comment  by Someonefromhell, v0.38 Test date and time  Τρίτη 04/05/2010 14:47:14 ISP  Hellas On Line S.A. Internet IP  79.166.xxx.xxx BBRAS    loopback2004.med01.dsl.hol.gr [62.38.0.170]   *Greek servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  21.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Wind  20.50 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  A Cyta Hellas  21.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A On Telecoms  22.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Vivodi  22.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Forthnet  128.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D OTE  20.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Netone  22.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A NTUA@GRNET  20.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Vodafone  23.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Orange Business Hellas  20.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Verizon Hellas  128.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D *Group total ping time*  *471.75 msec*    *Group average ping time*  *39.31 msec*    



*International servers*

*Spoiler:*





AMS-IX  78.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C DE-CIX  86.25 msec  0.00%  -1.75 msec  C LINX  83.75 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  C NL-IX  76.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C RIPN@MSK-IX  115.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C ESPANIX  179.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D MIX  79.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C PANAP  74.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Akamai  86.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Cachefly  72.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Google CDN  63.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Google CDN  106.75 msec  0.00%  +10.00 msec  C Google CDN  97.00 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  C Yahoo US  158.50 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  D AT&T US  174.75 msec  0.00%  -1.25 msec  D Global Crossing US  165.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Level3 US  201.00 msec  0.00%  -3.00 msec  E Telia US  159.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Verizon US  159.00 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  D Tata Communications US  212.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E Qwest US  192.50 msec  0.00%  -0.75 msec  D AOL Transit Data Network US  157.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Cogent Communications US  160.00 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  D Savvis US  187.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D AboveNet US  220.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E XO Communications US  232.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E Hurricane Electric US  221.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E Sprint Nextel US  164.00 msec  0.00%  -0.50 msec  D Allstream US  185.00 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  D TW Telecom US  207.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Deutche Telecom Germany  84.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Global Crossing Germany  117.25 msec  0.00%  +3.25 msec  C Cogent Germany  254.75 msec  0.00%  -2.50 msec  F Telia Germany  75.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Level 3 Germany  70.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Tata Communications Germany  71.50 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  B Savvis Germany  98.50 msec  0.00%  -0.50 msec  C Cable&Wireless Germany  72.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B PCCW Germany  74.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B NTT Communications UK  79.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C AOL Transit Data Network UK  84.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Tinet US  83.00 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  C GEANT UK  84.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C British Telecom UK  89.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Hurricane Electric UK  80.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Tinet Netherlands  81.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C AboveNet Netherlands  154.00 msec  0.00%  -0.50 msec  D Wanadoo Netherlands  78.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C GEANT Netherlands  81.75 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  C Sprint Nextel France  83.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Opentransit France  78.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Seabone Italy  113.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Infostrada Italy  91.25 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  C NTT Japan  82.25 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  C Telstra Australia  393.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F Optus Australia  381.50 msec  0.00%  -3.00 msec  F Verizon Chech  80.00 msec  0.00%  +3.25 msec  C AboveNet Japan  360.25 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  F ChinaNet China  433.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F PCCW Hong Kong  269.50 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  F Pacnet Signapore  340.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  F Isnet South Africa  251.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Maxnet New Zealand  351.50 msec  0.00%  -2.50 msec  F Leaseweb Netherlands  77.50 msec  0.00%  -0.50 msec  C Bell Canada  224.75 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  E The Planet US  192.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Softlayer US  195.75 msec  0.00%  -0.50 msec  D Dreamhost US  225.25 msec  0.00%  -1.00 msec  E Serverloft Germany  71.50 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  B Host-Europe Germany  72.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Rackspace US  197.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Hetzner Germany  69.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B OVH  87.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C *Group total ping time*  *10895.50 msec*    *Group average ping time*  *149.25 msec*    



*Game servers*

*Spoiler:*





Fastweb Italy  96.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C NGI Italy  97.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C NGZ-Server Germany  75.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C K-Play Germany  81.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C GC-Server Germany  82.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C 247CS Germany  74.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Esport-Servers Germany  71.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B LB-Server Germany  72.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B G-Portal Germany  69.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Jolt UK  78.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C ServerFFS Netherlands  79.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Multiplay UK  83.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C GS-NET Netherlands  78.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Clanhost Netherlands  77.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C RDSNET Romania  109.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Dataplex Hungary  96.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C EA US  202.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Valve US  234.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  E Gameservers US  150.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D *Group total ping time*  *1911.25 msec*    *Group average ping time*  *100.59 msec*    



*Pings per host*  4  *Multithreading*  ON  *Test completion time*  67.219 sec  *Hosts unreachable*  0 / 104  *Test total ping time*  13278.5 msec  *Average ping time per host*  127.678 msec

----------


## nnn

Καλούτσικα (WiFi)

*Your WAN IP is 79.103 xxxxx**Your BBRAS is 194.219.231.33* Test date and time is Τρίτη 04-05-2010 and time 14:53:05Server List by Someonefromhell v0.38MOS (mean opinion score), is scaled from 5=best to 1=worst 

*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  100.25 ms  0 %  20 ms  C  DOWN  4,33Wind  91.25 ms  0 %  -3 ms  C  UP  4,36Cyta Hellas  153.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,31On Telecoms  8.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Vivodi  61.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Forthnet  8 ms  0 %  -3 ms  A  UP  4,40OTE  7.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Netone  62 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  UP  4,37NTUA@GRNET  7.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Vodafone  111 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,34Orange Business Hellas  116.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,34Verizon Hellas  120.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,34*Total ping time in ms is*  848.5     




*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





DE-CIX  63 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37AMS-IX  60 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37LINX  73.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,36NL-IX  60 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37RIPN@MSK-IX  102 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,35ESPANIX  92 ms  0 %  -2 ms  C  UP  4,36MIX  61 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37PANAP  60.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Akamai  7 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Cachefly  48 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Google CDN  54.75 ms  0 %  -11 ms  B  DOWN  4,39Google CDN  71 ms  0 %  -20 ms  B  DOWN  4,39Google CDN  66.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Yahoo US  145.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,32AT and T US  162.75 ms  0 %  -2 ms  D  UP  4,30Global Crossing US  151 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,31Level3 US  183.25 ms  0 %  -2 ms  D  UP  4,24Telia US  142.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,32Qwest US  172 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  UP  4,25Tata Communications US  259 ms  0 %  95 ms  F  DOWN  3,06Verizon US  151 ms  0 %  -15 ms  D  UP  4,34Savvis US  162.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,28America Online Transit Data Network US  145.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,32Cogent Communications US  147 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,32Hurricane Electric US  275.5 ms  0 %  -33 ms  F  DOWN  4,14AboveNet US  225.75 ms  0 %  27 ms  E  DOWN  3,87XO Communications US  252.25 ms  0 %  -39 ms  F  DOWN  4,25Sprint Nextel US  139.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,32Allstream US  170.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,26Telecom US  187.25 ms  0 %  -2 ms  D  DOWN  4,23Deutche Telecom Germany  71.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  DOWN  4,36Global Crossing Germany  49.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Cogent Germany  65.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Telia Germany  55 ms  0 %  -24 ms  B  UP  4,40Level 3 Germany  55.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,38Tata Communications Germany  49.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Savvis Germany  73.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Cable and Wireless Germany  61 ms  0 %  -2 ms  B  UP  4,37PCCW Germany  49.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,38NTT Communications UK  67.25 ms  0 %  8 ms  B  DOWN  4,36America Online Transit Data Network UK  75.25 ms  0 %  -33 ms  C  UP  4,40Tinet US  71.25 ms  0 %  -36 ms  B  UP  4,40GEANT UK  64.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37British Telecom UK  74.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,36Hurricane Electric UK  77 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  UP  4,36Tinet Netherlands  69 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37AboveNet Netherlands  58.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Wanadoo Netherlands  62.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37GEANT Netherlands  58.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Opentransit France  58.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Sprint Nextel France  64.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Seabone Italy  72.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,36Infostrada Italy  69.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37Telstra Australia  432.5 ms  0 %  78 ms  F  UP  2,33Optus Australia  430.75 ms  0 %  69 ms  F  UP  2,44NTT Japan  95 ms  0 %  -4 ms  C  UP  4,36AboveNet Japan  391 ms  0 %  21 ms  F  DOWN  3,15Verizon Chech  56.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37ChinaNet China  473 ms  0 %  -64 ms  F  DOWN  3,58PCCW Hong Kong  457.75 ms  0 %  -24 ms  F  DOWN  3,27Pacnet Singapore  481.25 ms  0 %  -37 ms  F  DOWN  3,28Isnet South Africa  378.25 ms  0 %  -23 ms  F  DOWN  3,64Maxnet New Zealand  379 ms  0 %  -40 ms  F  DOWN  3,79Bell Canada  260.25 ms  0 %  35 ms  F  DOWN  3,65Leaseweb Netherlands  60 ms  0 %  -2 ms  B  UP  4,38The Planet US  174.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,25Softlayer US  175.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  DOWN  4,25Dreamhost US  247.25 ms  0 %  -14 ms  E  DOWN  4,11Rackspace US  225.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  UP  4,08Serverloft Germany  53 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  UP  4,37Host-Europe Germany  55 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Hetzner Germany  71.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  B  UP  4,37OVH  71.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37*Total ping time in ms is*  10335.25     




*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGI Italy  61.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37NGZ-Server Germany  57.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37K-Play Germany  54.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,38GC-Server Germany  64.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  UP  4,37247CS Germany  54 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Jolt UK  62.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  B  UP  4,37Multiplay UK  62.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37ServerFFS Netherlands  60.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37GS-NET Netherlands  59 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37EA US  184.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,22Valve US  279 ms  0 %  -20 ms  F  UP  4,04Gameservers US  137.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  DOWN  4,33esport-servers de  52.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,38Clanhost Netherlands  59 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37RDSNET Romania   89.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Fastweb Italy  60 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Dataplex Hungary  68 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,37LB-Server Germany  55.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,38G-Portal Germany  39 ms  25 %   3 ms  B  DOWN  1,58*Total ping time in ms is*  1560.25     



*Total ping time in ms is* *12744*  5  54  11  18  3  13Greek servers  848.5  77,14 msInternational servers  10335.25  143,55 msGameservers  1560.25  86,68 ms 
Test date and time is Τρίτη 04-05-2010 and time 14:54:19Cogentco   0,98Mirrorservice   0,40Apple   0,90Nvidia   1,32Microsoft   1,45LeaseWeb   1,79ServerBoost   0,74ThinkBroadband   1,24Cachefly   1,13Ovh   0,47Ntua   1,66Forthnet   1,73Otenet   1,67RootBSD   0,67*Average speed for 14 hosts*  1,15 MB/s

----------


## nio25

Report created by  QSpeedTest  - Homepage - Discuss Target list version  201004291059 Target list comment  by Someonefromhell, v0.38 Host OS  Windows 7 Host CPU cores  2 Test date and time  Τρίτη 04/05/2010 15:45:33 ISP  FORTHnet SA Internet IP  79.103.xxx.xxx BBRAS    bbras-llu-kln-08L0.forthnet.gr [194.219.231.70]   
*Spoiler:*





*Greek servers*

*Spoiler:*





Wind  105.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Hellas Online  111.75 msec  0.00%  -3.75 msec  C Cyta Hellas  145.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D On Telecoms  16.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Forthnet  15.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A OTE  15.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Vivodi  71.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B NTUA@GRNET  15.50 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  A Netone  75.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C Vodafone  115.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Orange Business Hellas  124.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Verizon Hellas  127.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D *Group total ping time*  *939.25 msec*    *Group average ping time*  *78.27 msec*    



*International servers*

*Spoiler:*





AMS-IX  64.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B DE-CIX  67.50 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  B LINX  84.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C NL-IX  92.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C ESPANIX  96.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C RIPN@MSK-IX  106.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C MIX  68.25 msec  0.00%  -0.50 msec  B Akamai  55.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B PANAP  65.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Cachefly  55.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Google CDN  60.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Google CDN  74.75 msec  0.00%  -1.00 msec  B Google CDN  70.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Yahoo US  155.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D AT&T US  171.50 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  D Global Crossing US  160.25 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  D Telia US  147.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D Level3 US  184.75 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  D Qwest US  177.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Verizon US  146.75 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  D Tata Communications US  222.75 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  E Savvis US  172.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D AOL Transit Data Network US  148.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Cogent Communications US  152.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Hurricane Electric US  245.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E AboveNet US  217.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E XO Communications US  219.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Sprint Nextel US  146.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Allstream US  168.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Deutche Telecom Germany  85.75 msec  0.00%  +5.75 msec  C TW Telecom US  192.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Global Crossing Germany  57.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Cogent Germany  70.25 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  B Telia Germany  56.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Level 3 Germany  59.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Tata Communications Germany  57.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Cable&Wireless Germany  65.25 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  B Savvis Germany  84.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C PCCW Germany  57.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B NTT Communications UK  74.25 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  B AOL Transit Data Network UK  71.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Tinet US  71.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B GEANT UK  76.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C British Telecom UK  75.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Hurricane Electric UK  86.00 msec  0.00%  +2.00 msec  C Tinet Netherlands  73.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B AboveNet Netherlands  63.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Wanadoo Netherlands  75.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C GEANT Netherlands  64.50 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  B Opentransit France  66.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Sprint Nextel France  73.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B Infostrada Italy  78.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C Seabone Italy  83.50 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  C NTT Japan  70.75 msec  0.00%  -1.50 msec  B Telstra Australia  369.00 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  F Optus Australia  371.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Verizon Chech  64.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B AboveNet Japan  349.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F ChinaNet China  423.50 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  F PCCW Hong Kong  399.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  F Pacnet Signapore  399.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Bell Canada  227.00 msec  0.00%  +1.75 msec  E Isnet South Africa  331.00 msec  0.00%  -1.75 msec  F Maxnet New Zealand  350.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F Leaseweb Netherlands  64.25 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  B The Planet US  182.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Softlayer US  180.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Dreamhost US  237.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Serverloft Germany  57.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Host-Europe Germany  59.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Rackspace US  195.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Hetzner Germany  67.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B OVH  95.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C *Group total ping time*  *10110.25 msec*    *Group average ping time*  *138.50 msec*    



*Game servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGZ-Server Germany  61.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B Fastweb Italy  65.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B NGI Italy  66.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B 247CS Germany  59.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B K-Play Germany  59.50 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  B GC-Server Germany  69.00 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  B Esport-Servers Germany  56.75 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  B LB-Server Germany  59.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B G-Portal Germany  56.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B ServerFFS Netherlands  68.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Jolt UK  70.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B Multiplay UK  69.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B GS-NET Netherlands  63.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Clanhost Netherlands  64.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B RDSNET Romania  95.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C Dataplex Hungary  83.25 msec  0.00%  -1.50 msec  C EA US  182.75 msec  0.00%  +1.50 msec  D Gameservers US  145.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Valve US  231.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E *Group total ping time*  *1628.00 msec*    *Group average ping time*  *85.68 msec*    






*Pings per target*  4 *Multithreading*  ON *Threads used*  3 *Pings completed in*  23.015 sec *Targets unreachable*  0 / 104 *Test total ping time*  12677.5 msec *Average ping time per target*  121.899 msec

----------


## nnn

*Your WAN IP is 79.103 xxxxx**Your BBRAS is 194.219.231.33* Test date and time is Τρίτη 04-05-2010 and time 15:15:53Server List by Someonefromhell v0.38MOS (mean opinion score), is scaled from 5=best to 1=worst 

*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  103.25 ms  0 %  -10 ms  C  UP  4,36Wind  90 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Cyta Hellas  153.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,31On Telecoms  8.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  A  UP  4,40Vivodi  61.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  UP  4,37Forthnet  6.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40OTE  7 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Netone  59.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37NTUA@GRNET  7 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Vodafone  109.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,34Orange Business Hellas  116.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,34Verizon Hellas  120 ms  0 %  -3 ms  C  DOWN  4,34*Total ping time in ms is*  843     




*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





DE-CIX  62 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  DOWN  4,37AMS-IX  59.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37LINX  73.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,36NL-IX  59.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37RIPN@MSK-IX  101.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35ESPANIX  91.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36MIX  59.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37PANAP  60.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Akamai  62.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37Cachefly  47 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Google CDN  52 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Google CDN  70.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Google CDN  65.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Yahoo US  145 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,32AT and T US  161.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,29Global Crossing US  170 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,26Level3 US  182 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,23Telia US  143.5 ms  0 %  -6 ms  D  UP  4,33Qwest US  179 ms  0 %  -2 ms  D  UP  4,25Tata Communications US  215.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  UP  4,11Verizon US  141.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  D  DOWN  4,33Savvis US  162 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,29America Online Transit Data Network US  143.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,32Cogent Communications US  146 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,32Hurricane Electric US  231.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  UP  4,06AboveNet US  212.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  E  DOWN  4,12XO Communications US  214 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  DOWN  4,13Sprint Nextel US  138.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,33Allstream US  165.75 ms  0 %  -10 ms  D  DOWN  4,32Telecom US  186.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,21Deutche Telecom Germany  73.75 ms  0 %  11 ms  B  UP  4,35Global Crossing Germany  48.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Cogent Germany  65 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Telia Germany  53.75 ms  0 %  3 ms  B  UP  4,37Level 3 Germany  55 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,38Tata Communications Germany  49 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Savvis Germany  73 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,36Cable and Wireless Germany  60 ms  0 %  3 ms  B  UP  4,37PCCW Germany  49.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,38NTT Communications UK  65.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37America Online Transit Data Network UK  66.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Tinet US  72.75 ms  0 %  47 ms  B  UP  4,27GEANT UK  64 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37British Telecom UK  74 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Hurricane Electric UK  82.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  UP  4,36Tinet Netherlands  68.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37AboveNet Netherlands  58 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Wanadoo Netherlands  62 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37GEANT Netherlands  56.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37Opentransit France  58.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Sprint Nextel France  64 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Seabone Italy  71 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  UP  4,36Infostrada Italy  67.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Telstra Australia  368 ms  0 %  -1 ms  F  DOWN  3,48Optus Australia  369.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  F  DOWN  3,45NTT Japan  67.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37AboveNet Japan  346 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  DOWN  3,58Verizon Chech  56 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38ChinaNet China  403.75 ms  0 %  -14 ms  F  DOWN  3,43PCCW Hong Kong  393 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  UP  3,35Pacnet Singapore  391 ms  0 %  2 ms  F  UP  3,34Isnet South Africa  366 ms  0 %  -6 ms  F  UP  3,54Maxnet New Zealand  345 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  DOWN  3,58Bell Canada  222.5 ms  0 %  -8 ms  E  UP  4,15Leaseweb Netherlands  59 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37The Planet US  174 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,25Softlayer US  174 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,25Dreamhost US  217.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  E  UP  4,12Rackspace US  205.5 ms  0 %  5 ms  E  UP  4,12Serverloft Germany  51.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Host-Europe Germany  54.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37Hetzner Germany  71 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37OVH  70.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37*Total ping time in ms is*  9669     




*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGI Italy  61 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37NGZ-Server Germany  56.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37K-Play Germany  53.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,38GC-Server Germany  63.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37247CS Germany  53.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Jolt UK  61 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Multiplay UK  61 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37ServerFFS Netherlands  60 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37GS-NET Netherlands  58.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37EA US  185.25 ms  0 %  -4 ms  D  UP  4,24Valve US  238 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  DOWN  4,03Gameservers US  136.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  DOWN  4,33esport-servers de  51 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Clanhost Netherlands  59.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,37RDSNET Romania   89.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Fastweb Italy  59.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Dataplex Hungary  67 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37LB-Server Germany  55 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38G-Portal Germany  51 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38*Total ping time in ms is*  1521     



*Total ping time in ms is* *12033*  4  57  9  18  8  8Greek servers  843  76,64 msInternational servers  9669  134,29 msGameservers  1521  84,50 ms 
Test date and time is Τρίτη 04-05-2010 and time 15:17:00Cogentco   1,60Mirrorservice   0,34Apple   1,70Nvidia   1,79Microsoft   1,69LeaseWeb   1,82ServerBoost   1,28ThinkBroadband   1,21Cachefly   1,82Ovh   0,66Ntua   1,86Forthnet   1,82Otenet   1,92RootBSD   0,67*Average speed for 14 hosts*  1,44 MB/s

----------


## nnn

Σημαντική διαφορά με καλώδιο, αντί για WiFi.

----------


## -21grams

Report created by  AutoPingTest v0.5.1 - Download - Discuss Server list used  by Someonefromhell - version 0.37 Test date and time  Tuesday 04/05/2010 17:22:53 Your ISP  ip-adress.com service unreachable! Your WAN IP  79.166.xxx.xxx Your BBRAS  N/A *Greek servers*

*Spoiler:*





195.97.21.1  24.50 msec  0.00%  -5.00 msec  A 62.169.192.126  18.50 msec  0.00%  -0.33 msec  A 195.14.131.93  18.50 msec  0.00%  -0.33 msec  A 91.132.4.4  20.50 msec  0.00%  -0.33 msec  A 80.76.32.1  20.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A www.forthnet.gr  132.25 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  C www.otenet.gr  18.75 msec  0.00%  +0.33 msec  A my.netone.gr  20.25 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  A www.ntua.gr  20.50 msec  0.00%  -0.33 msec  A 213.249.21.113  21.00 msec  0.00%  -0.33 msec  A 57.90.96.1  20.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A 217.19.65.129  129.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C *Group total ping time*  *464.75 msec*    *Group average ping time*  *38.73 msec*    



*International servers*

*Spoiler:*





80.81.192.207  81.50 msec  0.00%  -0.33 msec  C 91.200.16.42  74.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C 195.66.232.38  79.50 msec  0.00%  +0.33 msec  C www.nl-ix.net  71.50 msec  0.00%  -0.33 msec  C 194.226.65.171  112.00 msec  0.00%  +0.67 msec  C www.espanix.net  183.75 msec  0.00%  -0.67 msec  D www.mix-it.net  81.75 msec  0.00%  +0.33 msec  C www.panap.fr  77.75 msec  0.00%  -0.33 msec  C www.nvidia.com  20.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A cachefly.cachefly.net  72.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C 74.125.50.113  79.25 msec  0.00%  -4.33 msec  C 74.125.48.24  87.25 msec  0.00%  +5.00 msec  C 74.125.105.26  94.50 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  C www.yahoo.com  76.75 msec  0.00%  -0.67 msec  C 216.77.188.61  173.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D www.gblx.net  178.00 msec  0.00%  +7.33 msec  D www.level3.com  204.50 msec  0.00%  -4.33 msec  D 80.91.248.138  156.75 msec  0.00%  +5.67 msec  C www.qwest.net  191.25 msec  0.00%  +0.67 msec  D 121.243.66.1  211.50 msec  0.00%  -1.00 msec  D 63.125.125.41  161.75 msec  0.00%  +6.33 msec  C www.savvis.net  185.50 msec  0.00%  +0.67 msec  D 66.185.147.178  153.25 msec  0.00%  +0.33 msec  C 66.250.56.189  153.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C www.he.net  226.75 msec  0.00%  +0.33 msec  F 64.125.0.3  221.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F 206.251.128.146  227.75 msec  0.00%  +0.33 msec  F 144.232.9.166  161.50 msec  0.00%  +0.33 msec  C 206.222.67.170  183.00 msec  0.00%  -0.67 msec  D 66.192.245.6  204.50 msec  0.00%  +1.33 msec  D 193.158.121.198  82.75 msec  0.00%  +3.33 msec  C 67.16.138.62  75.75 msec  0.00%  +0.67 msec  C 130.117.50.201  212.00 msec  0.00%  -18.33 msec  D 80.91.247.185  68.75 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  C 4.68.23.1  67.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C 195.219.68.6  67.00 msec  0.00%  +0.67 msec  C 204.70.205.162  99.00 msec  0.00%  -1.00 msec  C www.cw.net  75.75 msec  0.00%  +0.33 msec  C 64.209.105.126  68.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C 129.250.2.226  83.75 msec  0.00%  +4.00 msec  C 66.185.152.220  79.25 msec  0.00%  +0.67 msec  C 213.200.77.233  98.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C 62.40.112.138  78.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C 194.72.0.4  80.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C 195.66.224.21  84.75 msec  0.00%  +6.67 msec  C 195.241.78.77  76.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C 64.125.0.180  239.50 msec  0.00%  +0.67 msec  F 194.134.35.183  83.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C 62.40.112.58  84.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C www.opentransit.net  76.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C 213.206.129.149  86.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C www.seabone.net  96.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C 151.6.1.61  98.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C 203.50.6.154  420.25 msec  0.00%  +3.67 msec  F 211.29.132.105  379.25 msec  0.00%  +3.33 msec  F www.ntt.net  78.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C 64.125.0.132  360.00 msec  0.00%  -0.33 msec  F 146.188.2.118  74.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C 202.97.51.69  400.75 msec  0.00%  -0.33 msec  F 63.218.61.162  312.75 msec  0.00%  +0.33 msec  F 192.169.41.31  339.00 msec  0.00%  +0.67 msec  F 196.14.6.34  252.75 msec  0.00%  +0.67 msec  F 123.100.64.131  354.25 msec  0.00%  -3.67 msec  F 207.236.176.2  228.25 msec  0.00%  +4.67 msec  F www.leaseweb.nl  71.00 msec  0.00%  -0.67 msec  C www.theplanet.com  195.50 msec  0.00%  -3.00 msec  D 66.228.118.20  196.25 msec  0.00%  -4.00 msec  D 208.97.187.151  224.00 msec  0.00%  -1.00 msec  F www.rackspace.com  194.00 msec  0.00%  -4.33 msec  D 85.25.0.10  73.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C 80.237.129.194  68.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C 213.133.107.4  70.75 msec  0.00%  +0.33 msec  C 213.186.33.21  84.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C *Group total ping time*  *10730.00 msec*    *Group average ping time*  *146.99 msec*    



*Game servers*

*Spoiler:*





88.149.128.3  91.00 msec  0.00%  -0.33 msec  C www.ngz-server.de  70.25 msec  0.00%  -1.67 msec  C www.k-play.de  78.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C www.gc-server.de  80.50 msec  0.00%  +0.67 msec  C www.247cs.eu  68.25 msec  0.00%  -0.67 msec  C 85.131.132.5  66.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C www.jolt.co.uk  82.00 msec  0.00%  +0.33 msec  C www.multiplay.co.uk  80.50 msec  0.00%  -0.67 msec  C www.serverffs.nl  77.25 msec  0.00%  -0.33 msec  C 94.75.249.202  77.00 msec  0.00%  +0.67 msec  C www.ea.com  193.50 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  D www.steampowered.com  228.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F www.gameservers.com  153.50 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  C 83.96.144.74  74.25 msec  0.00%  -0.33 msec  C 82.79.134.98  105.25 msec  0.00%  -0.67 msec  C 93.63.59.1  91.75 msec  0.00%  +0.33 msec  C 80.249.165.73  112.75 msec  0.00%  +0.33 msec  C *Group total ping time*  *1732.00 msec*    *Group average ping time*  *101.88 msec*    



*Hosts unreachable*  0/102 *Grand total ping time*  12926.75 msec *Average ping time per host*  126.73 msec

----------


## georgegir

Report created with AutoPingTest v0.2.0 - Details - Download*Your WAN IP is 79.103.253.xxx**Your BBRAS is bbras-llu-lsf-01L0.forthnet.gr [194.219.239.248]* Test date and time is Tuesday 4/5/2010 19:03:09

*Greek Servers*
www.forthnet.gr    14.75 msec    0.00%  Awww.hol.gr   112.50 msec    0.00%  Cwww.otenet.gr    15.50 msec    0.00%  Amy.netone.gr    67.00 msec    0.00%  Cwww.gr-ix.gr    15.00 msec    0.00%  Awww.ntua.gr    15.00 msec    0.00%  Awww.tuc.gr    19.25 msec    0.00%  A62.169.192.126    97.25 msec    0.00%  C195.14.131.93   145.00 msec    0.00%  Cns1.ontelecoms.com    16.25 msec    0.00%  Afe00-01-cor01-der.net.vivodi.gr    66.75 msec    0.00%  C57.90.96.1   118.25 msec    0.00%  C217.19.65.129   118.00 msec    0.00%  C
*International Servers*
www.google.com    50.50 msec    0.00%  Bwww.yahoo.com    74.75 msec    0.00%  Cwww.adslgr.com   174.50 msec    0.00%  Dwww.intel.com    14.25 msec    0.00%  Awww.amd.com    16.25 msec    0.00%  Awww.kernel.org    67.50 msec    0.00%  Cwww.archlinux.org   170.00 msec    0.00%  Dwww.nvidia.com    16.50 msec    0.00%  Awww.leaseweb.com    70.50 msec    0.00%  Ccachefly.cachefly.net    47.00 msec    0.00%  Bwww.youtube.com    50.50 msec    0.00%  Bwww.ubuntu.com    75.25 msec    0.00%  Cwww.tinet.com    66.25 msec    0.00%  Cwww.level3.com   198.00 msec    0.00%  Dwww.seabone.net    70.25 msec    0.00%  Cwww.zdnet.com.au   377.00 msec    0.00%  Fgw002.de-cix.net    81.25 msec    0.00%  Cwww.ams-ix.net    64.25 msec    0.00%  Cspitfire.linx.net    62.00 msec    0.00%  C74.125.50.113    55.25 msec    0.00%  Bwww.nl-ix.net    59.75 msec    0.00%  Bwww.espanix.net    77.50 msec    0.00%  Cwww.mix-it.net    59.75 msec    0.00%  Bwww.panap.fr    69.50 msec    0.00%  C216.77.188.61   176.75 msec    0.00%  D193.158.121.198    58.25 msec    0.00%  Bwww.gblx.net   177.50 msec    0.00%  D80.91.247.185    63.50 msec    0.00%  Cwww.ntt.net    61.00 msec    0.00%  Cwww.qwest.net   170.00 msec    0.00%  D208.24.22.5   173.75 msec    0.00%  Dwww.tatacommunications.com   213.25 msec    0.00%  Dwww.verizon.net    64.75 msec    0.00%  Cwww.savvis.net   216.25 msec    0.00%  D66.185.147.178   152.25 msec    0.00%  Cwww.cogentco.com    50.50 msec    0.00%  Bwww.cw.net    54.50 msec    0.00%  B213.200.77.233    64.75 msec    0.00%  C63.218.12.238    77.25 msec    0.00%  Cwww.he.net   225.25 msec    0.00%  F146.188.2.118    58.00 msec    0.00%  Binterconnect1.reading.fixed.bt.net    76.75 msec    0.00%  C151.6.1.61    72.50 msec    0.00%  Cwww.leaseweb.nl    66.75 msec    0.00%  Cwww.theplanet.com   186.75 msec    0.00%  Dwww.softlayer.net   189.00 msec    0.00%  Dadmin.ovh.net    89.00 msec    0.00%  Cwww.dreamhost.com   251.75 msec    0.00%  F
*Game Servers*
k-play.de    63.00 msec    0.00%  Cwww.multiplay.co.uk    57.75 msec    0.00%  Bwww.steampowered.com   216.00 msec    0.00%  Dwww.ea.com   188.25 msec    0.00%  Dwww.gamespot.com   236.25 msec    0.00%  Fwww.gameservers.com   136.00 msec    0.00%  C178.32.72.49    87.50 msec    0.00%  Cmaya.ngi.it    71.50 msec    0.00%  Cwww.ngz-server.de    53.75 msec    0.00%  Bwww.jolt.co.uk    61.75 msec    0.00%  C94.75.249.202    66.75 msec    0.00%  Cwww.247cs.eu    52.50 msec    0.00%  Bwww.nitroserv.fr    87.50 msec    0.00%  Cwww.serverffs.nl    57.75 msec    0.00%  B
Total ping time was *7315.00 msec*, with 0/75 unreachable hosts


Με fastpath γραμμή...
Πως τα βλέπετε?

----------


## nnn

Χρησιμοποίησε την νέα έκδοση που έχει περισσότερους server για να έχουμε σύγκριση
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...96&postcount=1

----------


## manicx

Δεν ξέρω αν είναι η τελευταία (χθες βράδυ την κατέβασα)... Με συγχρονισμό στα 11500


*Your WAN IP is 94.71. xxxxx**Your BBRAS is 5m80.106.108.1* Test date and time is Τρίτη 04-05-2010 and time 20:26:39Server List by Someonefromhell v0.38MOS (mean opinion score), is scaled from 5=best to 1=worst 

*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  145.5 ms  0 %  -162 ms  D  UP  4,48Wind  7.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Cyta Hellas  8.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40On Telecoms  8.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Vivodi  8 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Forthnet  7.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40OTE  7.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,40Netone  8.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40NTUA@GRNET  7.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Vodafone  8 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Orange Business Hellas  8 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Verizon Hellas  129.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,33*Total ping time in ms is*  354.75     




*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





DE-CIX  71.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37AMS-IX  65 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37LINX  58 ms  0 %  5 ms  B  UP  4,37NL-IX  65.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37RIPN@MSK-IX  108.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,34ESPANIX  86 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36MIX  90 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,35PANAP  64.75 ms  0 %  -2 ms  B  UP  4,37Akamai  7.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,40Cachefly  63.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Google CDN  73.75 ms  0 %  16 ms  B  DOWN  4,35Google CDN  57.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Google CDN  56.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,38Yahoo US  154.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,31AT and T US  177 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,24Global Crossing US  175 ms  0 %  4 ms  D  UP  4,23Level3 US  208.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  DOWN  4,14Telia US  161.25 ms  0 %  53 ms  D  UP  3,93Qwest US  178.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,24Tata Communications US  312.75 ms  25 %   2 ms  F  UP  1,04Verizon US  149.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,32Savvis US  174.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,25America Online Transit Data Network US  147.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  DOWN  4,31Cogent Communications US  149 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,32Hurricane Electric US  216.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  DOWN  4,11AboveNet US  200.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  DOWN  4,16XO Communications US  205.75 ms  25 %   0 ms  E  UP  1,29Sprint Nextel US  160.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,28Allstream US  184.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,22Telecom US  192.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,19Deutche Telecom Germany  89.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36Global Crossing Germany  70.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  DOWN  4,36Cogent Germany  46.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Telia Germany  81.75 ms  0 %  -2 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Level 3 Germany  77.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Tata Communications Germany  76.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Savvis Germany  74 ms  0 %  -3 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Cable and Wireless Germany  91.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,35PCCW Germany  94 ms  25 %   60 ms  C  UP  1,26NTT Communications UK  72.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  DOWN  4,36America Online Transit Data Network UK  74 ms  0 %  8 ms  B  UP  4,36Tinet US  70.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37GEANT UK  101 ms  0 %  -25 ms  C  UP  4,38British Telecom UK  55.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Hurricane Electric UK  59.25 ms  0 %  -6 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Tinet Netherlands  68.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37AboveNet Netherlands  65 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Wanadoo Netherlands  65.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37GEANT Netherlands  94.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Opentransit France  77 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Sprint Nextel France  83 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  UP  4,36Seabone Italy  99.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Infostrada Italy  93.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,35Telstra Australia  403.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  F  UP  3,28Optus Australia  390 ms  0 %  2 ms  F  UP  3,34NTT Japan  98.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,35AboveNet Japan  345.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  DOWN  3,57Verizon Chech  84.5 ms  0 %  20 ms  C  UP  4,33ChinaNet China  345.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  DOWN  3,57PCCW Hong Kong  317.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  DOWN  3,70Pacnet Singapore  392.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  DOWN  3,34Isnet South Africa  230.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  UP  4,07Maxnet New Zealand  359.75 ms  0 %  3 ms  F  UP  3,48Bell Canada  169.5 ms  0 %  -5 ms  D  DOWN  4,29Leaseweb Netherlands  66 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37The Planet US  163 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  DOWN  4,27Softlayer US  206.75 ms  0 %  -2 ms  E  UP  4,16Dreamhost US  210 ms  0 %  2 ms  E  DOWN  4,13Rackspace US  174 ms  0 %  7 ms  D  UP  4,21Serverloft Germany  59.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Host-Europe Germany  66.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Hetzner Germany  59.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37OVH  75.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36*Total ping time in ms is*  10015.5     




*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGI Italy  85.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36NGZ-Server Germany  64 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37K-Play Germany  60.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37GC-Server Germany  68.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  UP  4,37247CS Germany  61.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Jolt UK  56.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  UP  4,37Multiplay UK  63.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  UP  4,37ServerFFS Netherlands  66.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  DOWN  4,37GS-NET Netherlands  65 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  DOWN  4,37EA US  201.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  E  UP  4,16Valve US  224.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  UP  4,08Gameservers US  145 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,32esport-servers de  68.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Clanhost Netherlands  65 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37RDSNET Romania   91.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,35Fastweb Italy  96.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Dataplex Hungary  102.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,35LB-Server Germany  76.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36G-Portal Germany  71.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37*Total ping time in ms is*  1734.5     



*Total ping time in ms is* *12104.75*  11  35  23  18  9  8Greek servers  354.75  32,25 msInternational servers  10015.5  139,10 msGameservers  1734.5  96,36 ms 
Test date and time is Τρίτη 04-05-2010 and time 20:27:54Cogentco   0,35Mirrorservice   0,43Apple   0,42Nvidia   1,19Microsoft   0,69LeaseWeb   0,65ServerBoost   0,59ThinkBroadband   0,47Cachefly   0,86Ovh   0,78Ntua   1,25Forthnet   1,17Otenet   1,24RootBSD   0,24*Average speed for 14 hosts*  0,74 MB/s

----------


## nnn

Από ΟΤΕ είσαι ?

----------


## nnn

:dance: 

*Your WAN IP is 79.103 xxxxx**Your BBRAS is 194.219.231.33* Test date and time is Τρίτη 04-05-2010 and time 21:39:47Server List by Someonefromhell v0.38MOS (mean opinion score), is scaled from 5=best to 1=worst 

*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  137.75 ms  0 %  35 ms  D  DOWN  4,15Wind  89.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Cyta Hellas  156.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,30On Telecoms  8 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Vivodi  61.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Forthnet  6.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40OTE  7 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Netone  60.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37NTUA@GRNET  7.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Vodafone  109.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,34Orange Business Hellas  116.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,34Verizon Hellas  120 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,34*Total ping time in ms is*  880     




*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





DE-CIX  62.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37AMS-IX  59.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37LINX  71 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37NL-IX  60.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37RIPN@MSK-IX  101.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,35ESPANIX  89 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36MIX  60 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37PANAP  61 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Akamai  7.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Cachefly  47.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Google CDN  59 ms  0 %  13 ms  B  UP  4,36Google CDN  66.25 ms  0 %  -3 ms  B  UP  4,37Google CDN  66 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Yahoo US  141.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,32AT and T US  162 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,28Global Crossing US  170.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,26Level3 US  182.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,22Telia US  141.25 ms  0 %  -5 ms  D  DOWN  4,33Qwest US  171.75 ms  0 %  -3 ms  D  DOWN  4,28Tata Communications US  215.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  E  DOWN  4,11Verizon US  142 ms  0 %  -2 ms  D  DOWN  4,33Savvis US  162.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,28America Online Transit Data Network US  144 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  DOWN  4,32Cogent Communications US  146.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,32Hurricane Electric US  231.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  DOWN  4,06AboveNet US  213.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  E  DOWN  4,13XO Communications US  215.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  DOWN  4,12Sprint Nextel US  139.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,33Allstream US  173 ms  0 %  5 ms  D  UP  4,23Telecom US  186 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,22Deutche Telecom Germany  87.5 ms  0 %  -17 ms  C  UP  4,38Global Crossing Germany  52.75 ms  0 %  -2 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Cogent Germany  65 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Telia Germany  55.25 ms  0 %  26 ms  B  DOWN  4,35Level 3 Germany  56.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Tata Communications Germany  49.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Savvis Germany  73.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Cable and Wireless Germany  58.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37PCCW Germany  56.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,38NTT Communications UK  66 ms  0 %  -3 ms  B  DOWN  4,37America Online Transit Data Network UK  66.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Tinet US  71.5 ms  0 %  -40 ms  B  UP  4,41GEANT UK  65.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37British Telecom UK  74 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Hurricane Electric UK  74 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  DOWN  4,36Tinet Netherlands  68.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37AboveNet Netherlands  58 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Wanadoo Netherlands  63 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37GEANT Netherlands  63.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  UP  4,37Opentransit France  58.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Sprint Nextel France  64.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Seabone Italy  78.25 ms  0 %  -2 ms  C  UP  4,36Infostrada Italy  68.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Telstra Australia  367.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  F  DOWN  3,48Optus Australia  373.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  F  DOWN  3,46NTT Japan  51 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38AboveNet Japan  346.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  DOWN  3,57Verizon Chech  56.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37ChinaNet China  407.75 ms  0 %  -12 ms  F  DOWN  3,40PCCW Hong Kong  389 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  DOWN  3,37Pacnet Singapore  391.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  DOWN  3,35Isnet South Africa  365 ms  0 %  5 ms  F  DOWN  3,44Maxnet New Zealand  344.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  DOWN  3,59Bell Canada  219 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  DOWN  4,10Leaseweb Netherlands  59.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37The Planet US  174.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,25Softlayer US  175.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  DOWN  4,24Dreamhost US  216 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  DOWN  4,12Rackspace US  191.25 ms  0 %  -12 ms  D  DOWN  4,27Serverloft Germany  52 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Host-Europe Germany  54.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Hetzner Germany  72 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37OVH  71 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37*Total ping time in ms is*  9622     




*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGI Italy  60.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37NGZ-Server Germany  56.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37K-Play Germany  54.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38GC-Server Germany  64 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37247CS Germany  53.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Jolt UK  61.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Multiplay UK  62 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37ServerFFS Netherlands  62 ms  0 %  -2 ms  B  UP  4,37GS-NET Netherlands  59 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37EA US  184.25 ms  0 %  -10 ms  D  DOWN  4,28Valve US  236 ms  0 %  -1 ms  E  DOWN  4,05Gameservers US  138 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,33esport-servers de  51.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Clanhost Netherlands  59.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37RDSNET Romania   90 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Fastweb Italy  59.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Dataplex Hungary  67.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37LB-Server Germany  55 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38G-Portal Germany  51.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,38*Total ping time in ms is*  1525     



*Total ping time in ms is* *12027*  5  55  9  20  7  8Greek servers  880  80,00 msInternational servers  9622  133,64 msGameservers  1525  84,72 ms 
Test date and time is Τρίτη 04-05-2010 and time 21:42:20Cogentco   1,08Mirrorservice   0,75Apple   1,81Nvidia   1,52Microsoft   1,70LeaseWeb   1,03ServerBoost   1,43ThinkBroadband   0,81Cachefly   1,82Ovh   0,72Ntua   1,93Forthnet   1,81Otenet   1,92RootBSD   0,67*Average speed for 14 hosts*  1,36 MB/s

----------


## georgegir

*Your WAN IP is 188.4. xxxxx**Your BBRAS is  bbras-llu-lsf-22L0.forthnet.gr [194.219.239.250]* Test date and time is Τρίτη 20-04-2010 and time 00:19:50 

*Greek Servers*
www.forthnet.gr  24.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  Awww.hol.gr  129.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  Cwww.otenet.gr  24.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  Amy.netone.gr  74.25 ms  0 %  4 ms  Cwww.gr-ix.gr  25 ms  0 %  0 ms  Awww.ntua.gr  24.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  Awww.tuc.gr  34.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B62.169.192.126  121.25 ms  0 %  4 ms  C195.14.131.93  153.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  Cns1.ontelecoms.com  26.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  Bfe00-01-cor01-der.net.vivodi.gr  72.25 ms  0 %  -4 ms  C57.90.96.1  146.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C217.19.65.129  131.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C*Total ping time in ms is*  989.25    
*International Servers*
www.google.com  78.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  Cwww.yahoo.com  93.5 ms  0 %  -5 ms  Cwww.adslgr.com  198.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  Dwww.intel.com  24.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  Awww.amd.com  24.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  Awww.kernel.org  117.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  Cwww.archlinux.org  189.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  Dwww.nvidia.com  24 ms  0 %  0 ms  Awww.leaseweb.com  76.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  Ccachefly.cachefly.net  63 ms  0 %  0 ms  Cwww.youtube.com  79 ms  0 %  1 ms  Cwww.ubuntu.com  84.25 ms  0 %  15 ms  Cwww.tinet.com  83.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  Cwww.level3.com  204.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  Dwww.seabone.net  86 ms  0 %  -3 ms  Cwww.zdnet.com.au  398.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  Fgw002.de-cix.net  87 ms  0 %  1 ms  Cwww.ams-ix.net  75.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  Cspitfire.linx.net  74.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C74.125.50.113  74.75 ms  0 %  -21 ms  Cwww.nl-ix.net  72.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  Cwww.espanix.net  93.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  Cwww.mix-it.net  78.5 ms  0 %  -6 ms  Cwww.panap.fr  79.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C216.77.188.61  177.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  D193.158.121.198  81.75 ms  0 %  43 ms  Cwww.gblx.net  190.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D80.91.247.185  65 ms  0 %  0 ms  Cwww.ntt.net  89 ms  0 %  0 ms  Cwww.qwest.net  183.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  D208.24.22.5  177.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  Dwww.tatacommunications.com  323.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  Fwww.verizon.net  63 ms  0 %  0 ms  Cwww.savvis.net  178.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  D66.185.147.178  156.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  Cwww.cogentco.com  63.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  Cwww.cw.net  71.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C213.200.77.233  78 ms  0 %  0 ms  C63.218.12.238  101 ms  0 %  0 ms  Cwww.he.net  244.75 ms  0 %  -3 ms  F146.188.2.118  200.75 ms  0 %  -8 ms  Dinterconnect1.reading.fixed.bt.net  90.25 ms  0 %  -2 ms  C151.6.1.61  89.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  Cwww.leaseweb.nl  80.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  Cwww.theplanet.com  195 ms  0 %  -2 ms  Dwww.softlayer.net  209.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  Dadmin.ovh.net  79 ms  0 %  -1 ms  Cwww.dreamhost.com  235 ms  0 %  11 ms  F*Total ping time in ms is*  5885.25    
*Game Servers*
k-play.de  79.25 ms  0 %  5 ms  Cwww.multiplay.co.uk  75.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  Cwww.steampowered.com  249 ms  0 %  -3 ms  Fwww.ea.com  208.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  Dwww.gamespot.com  239.5 ms  0 %  -7 ms  Fwww.gameservers.com  152 ms  0 %  0 ms  C178.32.72.49  85 ms  0 %  1 ms  Cmaya.ngi.it  83.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  Cwww.ngz-server.de  67.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  Cwww.jolt.co.uk  75.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C94.75.249.202  76.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  Cwww.247cs.eu  66.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  Cwww.nitroserv.fr  75.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  Cwww.serverffs.nl  74.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C*Total ping time in ms is*  1608.25   *Total ping time in ms is* *8482.75*


*Your WAN IP is 79.103 xxxxx**Your BBRAS is 194.219.239.248* Test date and time is Τρίτη 04-05-2010 and time 23:16:50Server List by Someonefromhell v0.38MOS (mean opinion score), is scaled from 5=best to 1=worst 

*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  129.75 ms  0 %  11 ms  D  UP  4,31Wind  98.25 ms  0 %  -3 ms  C  UP  4,35Cyta Hellas  145.5 ms  0 %  -5 ms  D  UP  4,33On Telecoms  16.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  A  UP  4,40Vivodi  68 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,37Forthnet  14.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,40OTE  15.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  UP  4,40Netone  69.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37NTUA@GRNET  15.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,40Vodafone  119.75 ms  0 %  -6 ms  C  UP  4,35Orange Business Hellas  114 ms  0 %  7 ms  C  UP  4,33Verizon Hellas  118.5 ms  0 %  6 ms  C  UP  4,33*Total ping time in ms is*  925.5     




*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





DE-CIX  66.5 ms  0 %  5 ms  B  UP  4,36AMS-IX  67.25 ms  0 %  8 ms  B  UP  4,36LINX  59.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37NL-IX  55 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37RIPN@MSK-IX  101.25 ms  0 %  -7 ms  C  UP  4,36ESPANIX  83.5 ms  0 %  4 ms  C  UP  4,35MIX  59.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,37PANAP  68.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Akamai  63.75 ms  0 %  5 ms  B  UP  4,37Cachefly  46 ms  0 %  4 ms  B  UP  4,38Google CDN  60.25 ms  0 %  -4 ms  B  UP  4,38Google CDN  60.75 ms  0 %  5 ms  B  UP  4,37Google CDN  59.5 ms  0 %  6 ms  B  UP  4,37Yahoo US  155 ms  0 %  -7 ms  D  UP  4,32AT and T US  197.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,18Global Crossing US  150 ms  0 %  7 ms  D  UP  4,28Level3 US  200 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,18Telia US  150.75 ms  0 %  -3 ms  D  UP  4,32Qwest US  172.75 ms  0 %  7 ms  D  UP  4,21Tata Communications US  204.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  E  UP  4,16Verizon US  147.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,32Savvis US  174.25 ms  0 %  5 ms  D  UP  4,22America Online Transit Data Network US  154 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,31Cogent Communications US  157 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,30Hurricane Electric US  230.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  UP  4,06AboveNet US  212.25 ms  0 %  -4 ms  E  UP  4,16XO Communications US  215.75 ms  0 %  4 ms  E  UP  4,09Sprint Nextel US  143.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,32Allstream US  193 ms  0 %  -2 ms  D  UP  4,21Telecom US  190.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,21Deutche Telecom Germany  55.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,38Global Crossing Germany  50.75 ms  0 %  -5 ms  B  UP  4,38Cogent Germany  48.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,38Telia Germany  56.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,38Level 3 Germany  62.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Tata Communications Germany  50.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,38Savvis Germany  60.25 ms  0 %  12 ms  B  UP  4,36Cable and Wireless Germany  57.75 ms  0 %  7 ms  B  UP  4,37PCCW Germany  48.5 ms  0 %  6 ms  B  UP  4,37NTT Communications UK  60 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37America Online Transit Data Network UK  64.25 ms  0 %  11 ms  B  UP  4,36Tinet US  68 ms  0 %  26 ms  B  UP  4,34GEANT UK  62.75 ms  0 %  -3 ms  B  UP  4,37British Telecom UK  78.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36Hurricane Electric UK  60.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37Tinet Netherlands  55.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,38AboveNet Netherlands  56.25 ms  0 %  -4 ms  B  UP  4,38Wanadoo Netherlands  74.25 ms  0 %  3 ms  B  UP  4,36GEANT Netherlands  58.25 ms  0 %  5 ms  B  UP  4,37Opentransit France  60.5 ms  0 %  -6 ms  B  UP  4,38Sprint Nextel France  64 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Seabone Italy  68.5 ms  0 %  5 ms  B  UP  4,36Infostrada Italy  74 ms  0 %  7 ms  B  UP  4,36Telstra Australia  379.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  F  UP  3,43Optus Australia  368.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  UP  3,47NTT Japan  64.5 ms  0 %  -6 ms  B  UP  4,38AboveNet Japan  344.5 ms  0 %  -6 ms  F  UP  3,64Verizon Chech  58.25 ms  0 %  5 ms  B  UP  4,37ChinaNet China  321 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  UP  3,69PCCW Hong Kong  441.75 ms  0 %  177 ms  F  UP  1,40Pacnet Singapore  382.25 ms  0 %  5 ms  F  UP  3,35Isnet South Africa  263.25 ms  25 %   -2 ms  F  UP  1,14Maxnet New Zealand  372 ms  0 %  -6 ms  F  UP  3,51Bell Canada  230 ms  0 %  -1 ms  E  UP  4,08Leaseweb Netherlands  68 ms  0 %  4 ms  B  UP  4,36The Planet US  187.75 ms  0 %  -6 ms  D  UP  4,25Softlayer US  195.25 ms  0 %  -13 ms  D  UP  4,27Dreamhost US  229.75 ms  0 %  8 ms  E  UP  4,01Rackspace US  190.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,20Serverloft Germany  59.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  UP  4,37Host-Europe Germany  62.5 ms  0 %  -3 ms  B  UP  4,37Hetzner Germany  79.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36OVH  90.5 ms  0 %  6 ms  C  UP  4,35*Total ping time in ms is*  9685.5     




*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGI Italy  69.25 ms  0 %  6 ms  B  UP  4,36NGZ-Server Germany  53 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,38K-Play Germany  61.5 ms  0 %  -7 ms  B  UP  4,38GC-Server Germany  72.25 ms  0 %  -4 ms  B  UP  4,37247CS Germany  50.75 ms  0 %  7 ms  B  UP  4,37Jolt UK  58.75 ms  0 %  7 ms  B  UP  4,37Multiplay UK  59.75 ms  0 %  -3 ms  B  UP  4,38ServerFFS Netherlands  59.25 ms  0 %  7 ms  B  UP  4,37GS-NET Netherlands  66.25 ms  0 %  6 ms  B  UP  4,36EA US  186.75 ms  0 %  -4 ms  D  UP  4,24Valve US  214.5 ms  0 %  -6 ms  E  UP  4,16Gameservers US  135.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,33esport-servers de  50.75 ms  0 %  -7 ms  B  UP  4,39Clanhost Netherlands  70.5 ms  0 %  -6 ms  B  UP  4,37RDSNET Romania   99 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,35Fastweb Italy  74.25 ms  0 %  7 ms  B  UP  4,36Dataplex Hungary  93.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,36LB-Server Germany  52.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,38G-Portal Germany  50.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,38*Total ping time in ms is*  1578.25     



*Total ping time in ms is* *12189.25*  4  54  11  20  7  8Greek servers  925.5  84,14 msInternational servers  9685.5  134,52 msGameservers  1578.25  87,68 ms 
Test date and time is Τρίτη 04-05-2010 and time 23:18:37Cogentco   0,03Mirrorservice   0,43Apple   0,17Nvidia   0,17Microsoft   0,20LeaseWeb   0,14ServerBoost   0,21ThinkBroadband   0,16Cachefly   0,37Ovh   0,49Ntua   1,68Forthnet   1,58Otenet   1,65RootBSD   0,03*Average speed for 14 hosts*  0,52 MB/s
ότι να'ναι έχω κάνει μάλλον...
Για πες λίγο τη διαδικασία,κατεβάζω το multispeed.ps1 που δίνεις παραπάνω, το τ΄ρέχω με powershell από command prompt c://.\multispeed.ps1, (στα ping εδώ βγάζει κάτι κόκκινα γράμματα) και μετά ποστάρω αυτά που γράφει στο multispeed.txt?

----------


## nnn

> Για πες λίγο τη διαδικασία,κατεβάζω το multispeed.ps1 που δίνεις παραπάνω, το τ΄ρέχω με powershell από command prompt c://.\multispeed.ps1, (στα ping εδώ βγάζει κάτι κόκκινα γράμματα) και μετά ποστάρω αυτά που γράφει στο multispeed.txt?


ναι...


καλά πάμε


*Your WAN IP is 79.103 xxxxx**Your BBRAS is 194.219.231.33* *Your ISP is :  FORTHnet SA*Test date and time is Τετάρτη 05-05-2010 and time 00:08:59Server List by Someonefromhell v0.38MOS (mean opinion score), is scaled from 5=best to 1=worst 

*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  101 ms  0 %  -4 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Wind  90.5 ms  0 %  -3 ms  C  UP  4,36Cyta Hellas  157.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,30On Telecoms  9.75 ms  0 %  -2 ms  A  UP  4,40Vivodi  62.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,37Forthnet  10 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,40OTE  7.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Netone  46 ms  25 %   0 ms  B  DOWN  1,58NTUA@GRNET  8.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Vodafone  111 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,34Orange Business Hellas  90.75 ms  25 %   12 ms  C  DOWN  1,51Verizon Hellas  120 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,34*Total ping time is*  814.5 ms     




*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





DE-CIX  62.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37AMS-IX  59.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37LINX  71.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37NL-IX  61.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37RIPN@MSK-IX  102 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,35ESPANIX  90 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36MIX  60.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37PANAP  60.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Akamai  9.25 ms  0 %  -2 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Cachefly  48 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Google CDN  52 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Google CDN  67 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Google CDN  66.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Yahoo US  141 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,32AT and T US  163.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,28Global Crossing US  174 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,25Level3 US  183 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,22Telia US  142 ms  0 %  7 ms  D  UP  4,30Qwest US  172 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,26Tata Communications US  216.75 ms  0 %  -3 ms  E  UP  4,14Verizon US  145.75 ms  0 %  -11 ms  D  UP  4,34Savvis US  163 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,28America Online Transit Data Network US  145 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,32Cogent Communications US  147 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,32Hurricane Electric US  232 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  DOWN  4,06AboveNet US  213.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  DOWN  4,12XO Communications US  215 ms  0 %  -1 ms  E  DOWN  4,13Sprint Nextel US  140 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,33Allstream US  171.5 ms  0 %  -19 ms  D  DOWN  4,33Telecom US  212.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  E  DOWN  4,14Deutche Telecom Germany  71.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Global Crossing Germany  49.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Cogent Germany  65.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Telia Germany  49 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Level 3 Germany  55.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Tata Communications Germany  50.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,38Savvis Germany  73 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,36Cable and Wireless Germany  59.75 ms  0 %  3 ms  B  UP  4,37PCCW Germany  199.75 ms  0 %  -408 ms  D  UP  4,49NTT Communications UK  67.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  UP  4,37America Online Transit Data Network UK  67 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Tinet US  61.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37GEANT UK  64.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37British Telecom UK  75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Hurricane Electric UK  80.5 ms  0 %  9 ms  C  UP  4,35Tinet Netherlands  69 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37AboveNet Netherlands  58.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Wanadoo Netherlands  63.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37GEANT Netherlands  57 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Opentransit France  58.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Sprint Nextel France  64.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Seabone Italy  72.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,36Infostrada Italy  69 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Telstra Australia  375 ms  0 %  -3 ms  F  DOWN  3,47Optus Australia  374.75 ms  0 %  -19 ms  F  UP  3,62NTT Japan  92 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,36AboveNet Japan  350.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  UP  3,56Verizon Chech  42.5 ms  25 %   1 ms  B  DOWN  1,58ChinaNet China  405 ms  0 %  -13 ms  F  UP  3,42PCCW Hong Kong  391 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  UP  3,35Pacnet Singapore  390 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  UP  3,36Isnet South Africa  367.5 ms  0 %  4 ms  F  UP  3,44Maxnet New Zealand  346.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  UP  3,58Bell Canada  224.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  E  UP  4,10Leaseweb Netherlands  60.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,37The Planet US  174.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,25Softlayer US  175.75 ms  0 %  -2 ms  D  DOWN  4,26Dreamhost US  216.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  DOWN  4,12Rackspace US  192.25 ms  0 %  -9 ms  D  UP  4,25Serverloft Germany  52 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Host-Europe Germany  55.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,38Hetzner Germany  71.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37OVH  71.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,37*Total ping time is*  9819.75 ms     




*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGI Italy  60.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37NGZ-Server Germany  56.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37K-Play Germany  54 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38GC-Server Germany  48.25 ms  25 %   -1 ms  B  DOWN  1,58247CS Germany  55.25 ms  0 %  5 ms  B  UP  4,37Jolt UK  62 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Multiplay UK  64.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37ServerFFS Netherlands  61 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37GS-NET Netherlands  59.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37EA US  183.5 ms  0 %  6 ms  D  UP  4,19Valve US  240.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  E  UP  4,04Gameservers US  137.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,33esport-servers de  52 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Clanhost Netherlands  59.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37RDSNET Romania   91.25 ms  0 %  5 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Fastweb Italy  60.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Dataplex Hungary  67.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37LB-Server Germany  56 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37G-Portal Germany  52.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,38*Total ping time is*  1522 ms     



*Total ping time is* *12156.25 ms*  5  54  10  19  8  8Greek servers  814.5  74,05 msInternational servers  9819.75  136,39 msGameservers  1522  84,56 ms 
Test date and time is Τετάρτη 05-05-2010 and time 00:10:40Cogentco   0,43Mirrorservice   0,45Apple   1,69Nvidia   1,19Microsoft   0,97LeaseWeb   1,47ServerBoost   1,39ThinkBroadband   0,92Cachefly   1,56Ovh   0,54Ntua   1,77Forthnet   1,84Otenet   1,92RootBSD   0,67*Average speed for 14 hosts*  1,20 MB/s

----------


## nnn

*Your WAN IP is 188.4. xxxxx**Your BBRAS is 194.219.239.194* *Your ISP is :  FORTHnet SA*Test date and time is Σάββατο 08-05-2010 and time 19:20:50Server List by Someonefromhell v0.39MOS (mean opinion score), is scaled from 5=best to 1=worst 

*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  120.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,34Wind  101.75 ms  0 %  5 ms  C  UP  4,34Cyta Hellas  98 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,35On Telecoms  9 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,40Vivodi  27 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,39Forthnet  7.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40OTE  7.75 ms  0 %  -2 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Netone  8 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40NTUA@GRNET  8 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,40Vodafone  182.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  UP  4,22Orange Business Hellas  123 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,34Verizon Hellas  129 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,33*Total ping time is*  821.25 ms     




*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





DE-CIX  80 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36AMS-IX  95.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,35LINX  74.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,36NL-IX  86.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36RIPN@MSK-IX  107.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,34ESPANIX  104.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35MIX  65.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37PANAP  87.25 ms  25 %   -1 ms  C  DOWN  1,54Akamai  26.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  A  UP  4,39Cachefly  53 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Google CDN  59 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Google CDN  83.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Google CDN  85.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Yahoo US  154.5 ms  0 %  -3 ms  D  DOWN  4,32AT and T US  181 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,23Global Crossing US  154.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,31Level3 US  257 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  UP  3,97Telia US  149.5 ms  0 %  -10 ms  D  UP  4,33Qwest US  188.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,20Tata Communications US  331 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  DOWN  3,65Verizon US  165.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  UP  4,27Savvis US  171.25 ms  0 %  -2 ms  D  DOWN  4,27America Online Transit Data Network US  164 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,28Cogent Communications US  168 ms  0 %  4 ms  D  UP  4,25Hurricane Electric US  239.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  DOWN  4,03AboveNet US  217.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  DOWN  4,11XO Communications US  214 ms  0 %  -1 ms  E  UP  4,13Sprint Nextel US  144 ms  0 %  -3 ms  D  DOWN  4,33Allstream US  229.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  E  UP  4,08Telecom US  203.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  UP  4,15Deutche Telecom Germany  84.5 ms  0 %  26 ms  C  UP  4,33Global Crossing Germany  56.5 ms  0 %  5 ms  B  UP  4,37Cogent Germany  102.75 ms  0 %  3 ms  C  UP  4,34Telia Germany  65 ms  0 %  25 ms  B  UP  4,34Level 3 Germany  118.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,34Tata Communications Germany  77 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,36Savvis Germany  77.25 ms  0 %  -2 ms  C  UP  4,37Cable and Wireless Germany  97.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,35PCCW Germany  71 ms  0 %  -2 ms  B  UP  4,37NTT Communications UK  101.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35America Online Transit Data Network UK  75.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Tinet US  73 ms  0 %  -10 ms  B  UP  4,38GEANT UK  74.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,36British Telecom UK  85 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36Hurricane Electric UK  91.75 ms  0 %  -12 ms  C  UP  4,37Tinet Netherlands  76.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36AboveNet Netherlands  83.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36Wanadoo Netherlands  71.75 ms  0 %  -2 ms  B  UP  4,37GEANT Netherlands  66 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37Opentransit France  73.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Sprint Nextel France  80 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,36Seabone Italy  51.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  UP  4,38Infostrada Italy  79 ms  0 %  -2 ms  C  UP  4,36Telstra Australia  379.5 ms  0 %  -8 ms  F  DOWN  3,49Optus Australia  377.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  DOWN  3,43NTT Japan  127 ms  0 %  -53 ms  D  UP  4,39AboveNet Japan  369.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  DOWN  3,46Verizon Chech  64.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37ChinaNet China  408.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  UP  3,27PCCW Hong Kong  305 ms  0 %  4 ms  F  UP  3,73Pacnet Singapore  403.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  F  DOWN  3,31Isnet South Africa  353 ms  0 %  -9 ms  F  UP  3,63Maxnet New Zealand  368.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  F  UP  3,48Bell Canada  240.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  UP  4,03Leaseweb Netherlands  118.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,34The Planet US  190.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,20Softlayer US  197.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,18Dreamhost US  228.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  E  UP  4,08Rackspace US  200 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  UP  4,16Serverloft Germany  85.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36Host-Europe Germany  74 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  DOWN  4,36Hetzner Germany  71.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37OVH  99 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,35*Total ping time is*  10836.25 ms     




*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGI Italy  68 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37NGZ-Server Germany  76.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36K-Play Germany  59 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37GC-Server Germany  83.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,36247CS Germany  60.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,37Jolt UK  66.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Multiplay UK  65 ms  0 %  -3 ms  B  DOWN  4,37ServerFFS Netherlands  66.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37GS-NET Netherlands  118 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,34EA US  198.5 ms  0 %  -3 ms  D  DOWN  4,20Valve US  227.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  DOWN  4,07Gameservers US  139.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,32esport-servers de  127.75 ms  0 %  4 ms  D  UP  4,33Clanhost Netherlands  85 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36RDSNET Romania   113.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  UP  4,34Fastweb Italy  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00Dataplex Hungary  74 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37LB-Server Germany  84.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36G-Portal Germany  112.25 ms  0 %  8 ms  C  DOWN  4,33*Total ping time is*  1825.25 ms     



*Total ping time is* *13482.75 ms*  7  23  36  19  8  10Greek servers  821.25  74,66 msInternational servers  10836.25  150,50 msGameservers  1825.25  101,40 ms 
Test date and time is Σάββατο 08-05-2010 and time 19:20:47Cogentco   0,04Mirrorservice   0,36Apple   1,90Nvidia   1,27Microsoft   0,34LeaseWeb   0,30ServerBoost   0,91ThinkBroadband   0,24Cachefly   1,23Ovh   0,35Ntua   2,13Forthnet   2,05Otenet   2,10RootBSD   0,12*Average speed for 14 hosts*  0,95 MB/s

----------


## Andreaslar

Report created by  QSpeedTest r2 - Homepage - Discuss Target list version  201004291059 Target list comment  by Someonefromhell, v0.38 Host OS  Windows 7 Host CPU cores  2 Test date and time  Σάββατο 08/05/2010 19:47:30 ISP  FORTHNET SA Internet IP  178.128.xxx.xxx BBRAS    bbras-llu-kln-07L0.forthnet.gr [194.219.231.69]   
*Spoiler:*





*Greek servers*

*Spoiler:*





Cyta Hellas  115.50 msec  0.00%  +2.25 msec  C On Telecoms  36.00 msec  0.00%  +8.75 msec  B Wind  231.25 msec  0.00%  -0.75 msec  E Forthnet  36.25 msec  0.00%  -1.00 msec  B Vivodi  60.50 msec  0.00%  -8.75 msec  B OTE  32.00 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  B Netone  41.75 msec  0.00%  +2.25 msec  B Hellas Online  204.00 msec  25.00%  -7.00 msec  E NTUA@GRNET  30.00 msec  0.00%  +1.50 msec  B Vodafone  201.75 msec  0.00%  -10.00 msec  E Orange Business Hellas  235.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E Verizon Hellas  198.00 msec  0.00%  -5.25 msec  D *Group total ping time*  *1422.25 msec*    *Group average ping time*  *118.52 msec*    



*International servers*

*Spoiler:*





LINX  205.25 msec  0.00%  +2.25 msec  E NL-IX  220.75 msec  0.00%  -7.75 msec  E AMS-IX  144.67 msec  25.00%  -6.67 msec  D DE-CIX  191.67 msec  25.00%  +9.67 msec  D RIPN@MSK-IX  238.00 msec  0.00%  +2.75 msec  E MIX  93.25 msec  0.00%  -4.00 msec  C ESPANIX  213.00 msec  0.00%  +3.25 msec  E PANAP  146.75 msec  0.00%  -1.00 msec  D Akamai  141.25 msec  0.00%  -2.00 msec  D Cachefly  83.25 msec  0.00%  -5.00 msec  C Google CDN  175.50 msec  0.00%  +2.50 msec  D Google CDN  195.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Google CDN  207.00 msec  0.00%  -1.50 msec  E Yahoo US  284.25 msec  0.00%  +2.50 msec  F AT&T US  290.25 msec  0.00%  -1.75 msec  F Global Crossing US  230.25 msec  0.00%  +3.00 msec  E Level3 US  266.25 msec  0.00%  +3.25 msec  F Telia US  230.25 msec  0.00%  -7.00 msec  E Qwest US  299.25 msec  0.00%  -1.00 msec  F Verizon US  281.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  F Savvis US  255.00 msec  0.00%  -2.50 msec  F Tata Communications US  433.00 msec  0.00%  +3.75 msec  F AOL Transit Data Network US  223.00 msec  0.00%  +1.75 msec  E Cogent Communications US  264.00 msec  0.00%  -2.75 msec  F Hurricane Electric US  360.00 msec  0.00%  +4.50 msec  F AboveNet US  322.25 msec  0.00%  -8.00 msec  F XO Communications US  305.75 msec  0.00%  -3.50 msec  F Sprint Nextel US  256.25 msec  0.00%  -3.25 msec  F Allstream US  238.25 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  E TW Telecom US  218.75 msec  0.00%  +2.00 msec  E Deutche Telecom Germany  150.75 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  D Global Crossing Germany  194.50 msec  0.00%  -1.00 msec  D Telia Germany  133.50 msec  0.00%  -3.50 msec  D Cogent Germany  220.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  E Level 3 Germany  133.50 msec  0.00%  +7.50 msec  D Savvis Germany  197.75 msec  0.00%  +3.25 msec  D Cable&Wireless Germany  191.25 msec  0.00%  +3.50 msec  D PCCW Germany  187.75 msec  0.00%  -3.75 msec  D Tata Communications Germany  131.67 msec  25.00%  -2.00 msec  D NTT Communications UK  197.75 msec  0.00%  +3.50 msec  D Tinet US  88.25 msec  0.00%  +2.25 msec  C AOL Transit Data Network UK  160.75 msec  0.00%  -5.25 msec  D GEANT UK  194.25 msec  0.00%  -1.00 msec  D British Telecom UK  220.75 msec  0.00%  +2.25 msec  E Hurricane Electric UK  236.75 msec  0.00%  +2.75 msec  E Tinet Netherlands  197.50 msec  0.00%  -3.25 msec  D AboveNet Netherlands  143.00 msec  0.00%  -8.75 msec  D Wanadoo Netherlands  164.50 msec  0.00%  -2.25 msec  D Opentransit France  188.25 msec  0.00%  -3.75 msec  D Sprint Nextel France  212.25 msec  0.00%  -0.75 msec  E Infostrada Italy  99.00 msec  0.00%  +5.50 msec  C GEANT Netherlands  186.00 msec  25.00%  -9.00 msec  D Seabone Italy  169.75 msec  0.00%  +5.75 msec  D Optus Australia  446.50 msec  0.00%  +12.25 msec  F Telstra Australia  496.00 msec  0.00%  -3.50 msec  F NTT Japan  190.67 msec  25.00%  +2.67 msec  D Verizon Chech  133.00 msec  0.00%  -2.50 msec  D AboveNet Japan  421.25 msec  0.00%  -3.00 msec  F PCCW Hong Kong  414.50 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  F Pacnet Signapore  476.75 msec  0.00%  +5.00 msec  F ChinaNet China  510.00 msec  25.00%  -6.00 msec  F Isnet South Africa  396.50 msec  0.00%  -9.50 msec  F Leaseweb Netherlands  138.25 msec  0.00%  -8.75 msec  D Bell Canada  333.25 msec  0.00%  -3.75 msec  F Maxnet New Zealand  490.00 msec  0.00%  +2.50 msec  F The Planet US  253.50 msec  0.00%  -1.50 msec  F Softlayer US  258.50 msec  0.00%  +5.75 msec  F Dreamhost US  348.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  F Serverloft Germany  136.50 msec  0.00%  +3.25 msec  D Rackspace US  204.50 msec  0.00%  -5.50 msec  E Hetzner Germany  95.75 msec  0.00%  +7.25 msec  C Host-Europe Germany  209.25 msec  0.00%  +2.25 msec  E OVH  213.50 msec  0.00%  +8.00 msec  E *Group total ping time*  *17180.42 msec*    *Group average ping time*  *235.35 msec*    



*Game servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGZ-Server Germany  77.25 msec  0.00%  -5.00 msec  C NGI Italy  146.50 msec  0.00%  -7.50 msec  D K-Play Germany  131.50 msec  0.00%  -1.00 msec  D 247CS Germany  131.33 msec  25.00%  +5.67 msec  D Esport-Servers Germany  135.50 msec  0.00%  +3.00 msec  D GC-Server Germany  146.00 msec  50.00%  +6.00 msec  D G-Portal Germany  136.67 msec  25.00%  +6.67 msec  D Fastweb Italy  N/A  100.00%  N/A  N/A Multiplay UK  84.50 msec  0.00%  -5.25 msec  C ServerFFS Netherlands  142.00 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  D GS-NET Netherlands  138.75 msec  0.00%  +2.75 msec  D Jolt UK  197.00 msec  25.00%  -2.67 msec  D Clanhost Netherlands  148.25 msec  0.00%  -4.50 msec  D RDSNET Romania  230.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Dataplex Hungary  149.25 msec  0.00%  +3.00 msec  D LB-Server Germany  N/A  100.00%  N/A  N/A Gameservers US  152.00 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  D Valve US  320.25 msec  0.00%  +5.50 msec  F EA US  262.75 msec  0.00%  -5.50 msec  F *Group total ping time*  *2729.75 msec*    *Group average ping time*  *160.57 msec*    






*Pings per target*  4 *Multithreading*  ON *Threads used*  3 *Pings completed in*  52.805 sec *Targets unreachable*  2 / 104 *Test total ping time*  21332.4 msec *Average ping time per target*  209.141 msec 



*Your WAN IP is 178.12 xxxxx**Your BBRAS is 194.219.231.69* *Your ISP is :  FORTHnet SA*Test date and time is Σάββατο 08-05-2010 and time 19:38:02Server List by Someonefromhell v0.39MOS (mean opinion score), is scaled from 5=best to 1=worst 

*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  194.5 ms  0 %  -42 ms  D  UP  4,34Wind  229.75 ms  0 %  -18 ms  E  UP  4,19Cyta Hellas  124.5 ms  0 %  11 ms  C  UP  4,32On Telecoms  32 ms  0 %  25 ms  B  DOWN  4,36Vivodi  36.5 ms  0 %  -10 ms  B  UP  4,40Forthnet  24.75 ms  0 %  -22 ms  A  UP  4,41OTE  20 ms  0 %  10 ms  A  DOWN  4,38Netone  18.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40NTUA@GRNET  20 ms  0 %  -1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Vodafone  208.5 ms  0 %  12 ms  E  UP  4,06Orange Business Hellas  231.5 ms  0 %  4 ms  E  UP  4,03Verizon Hellas  191 ms  0 %  -7 ms  D  DOWN  4,24*Total ping time is*  1331.25 ms     




*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





DE-CIX  197 ms  0 %  -5 ms  D  UP  4,21AMS-IX  135.5 ms  0 %  22 ms  D  UP  4,24LINX  195.5 ms  0 %  -19 ms  D  DOWN  4,30NL-IX  205 ms  0 %  18 ms  E  UP  4,03RIPN@MSK-IX  232.25 ms  0 %  6 ms  E  UP  4,02ESPANIX  195.5 ms  0 %  3 ms  D  UP  4,17MIX  81.5 ms  0 %  3 ms  C  DOWN  4,36PANAP  140.75 ms  0 %  8 ms  D  UP  4,30Akamai  136.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  DOWN  4,33Cachefly  75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,36Google CDN  182 ms  0 %  14 ms  D  DOWN  4,14Google CDN  189.75 ms  0 %  31 ms  D  DOWN  3,99Google CDN  182.5 ms  0 %  -4 ms  D  UP  4,25Yahoo US  278.5 ms  0 %  -4 ms  F  DOWN  3,91AT and T US  277.25 ms  0 %  -24 ms  F  DOWN  4,07Global Crossing US  229 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  DOWN  4,06Level3 US  248 ms  0 %  -3 ms  E  DOWN  4,02Telia US  214.25 ms  0 %  -6 ms  E  DOWN  4,16Qwest US  286 ms  0 %  -11 ms  F  UP  3,94Tata Communications US  425.75 ms  0 %  -6 ms  F  DOWN  3,25Verizon US  268.5 ms  0 %  18 ms  F  UP  3,77Savvis US  234.75 ms  0 %  -13 ms  E  DOWN  4,14America Online Transit Data Network US  223.5 ms  0 %  -35 ms  E  UP  4,31Cogent Communications US  264.25 ms  0 %  13 ms  F  UP  3,83Hurricane Electric US  354.75 ms  0 %  17 ms  F  UP  3,37AboveNet US  297.75 ms  0 %  -12 ms  F  UP  3,90XO Communications US  294.5 ms  0 %  -15 ms  F  UP  3,94Sprint Nextel US  267.5 ms  0 %  24 ms  F  UP  3,72Allstream US  237.75 ms  0 %  34 ms  E  UP  3,76Telecom US  216 ms  0 %  -29 ms  E  UP  4,30Deutche Telecom Germany  159 ms  0 %  -2 ms  D  UP  4,31Global Crossing Germany  192.25 ms  0 %  -13 ms  D  UP  4,28Cogent Germany  181.25 ms  0 %  5 ms  D  DOWN  4,20Telia Germany  124.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,34Level 3 Germany  120.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,34Tata Communications Germany  122 ms  0 %  -7 ms  C  UP  4,35Savvis Germany  196.25 ms  0 %  -6 ms  D  UP  4,22Cable and Wireless Germany  183.75 ms  0 %  -28 ms  D  UP  4,33PCCW Germany  174 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  UP  4,24NTT Communications UK  188 ms  0 %  -19 ms  D  UP  4,32America Online Transit Data Network UK  141.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,32Tinet US  79.75 ms  0 %  19 ms  C  UP  4,34GEANT UK  184.5 ms  0 %  -7 ms  D  UP  4,26British Telecom UK  192.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,20Hurricane Electric UK  213 ms  0 %  14 ms  E  DOWN  4,03Tinet Netherlands  182.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,23AboveNet Netherlands  135.25 ms  0 %  -22 ms  D  UP  4,36Wanadoo Netherlands  144.75 ms  0 %  11 ms  D  UP  4,27GEANT Netherlands  176.5 ms  0 %  17 ms  D  UP  4,14Opentransit France  184.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,22Sprint Nextel France  177 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  DOWN  4,23Seabone Italy  150 ms  0 %  -13 ms  D  DOWN  4,34Infostrada Italy  94 ms  0 %  -26 ms  C  UP  4,38Telstra Australia  476.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  F  UP  2,90Optus Australia  432.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  DOWN  3,14NTT Japan  191.5 ms  0 %  -7 ms  D  UP  4,24AboveNet Japan  427.25 ms  0 %  -5 ms  F  UP  3,23Verizon Chech  134.25 ms  0 %  -40 ms  D  UP  4,38ChinaNet China  496.5 ms  0 %  -5 ms  F  DOWN  2,87PCCW Hong Kong  411 ms  0 %  -6 ms  F  UP  3,32Pacnet Singapore  464.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  UP  2,98Isnet South Africa  394.5 ms  0 %  -20 ms  F  UP  3,54Maxnet New Zealand  482.5 ms  0 %  18 ms  F  UP  2,70Bell Canada  323.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  F  UP  3,69Leaseweb Netherlands  144.25 ms  0 %  16 ms  D  UP  4,25The Planet US  242.75 ms  0 %  -9 ms  E  UP  4,09Softlayer US  243.5 ms  0 %  -12 ms  E  UP  4,11Dreamhost US  342 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  UP  3,60Rackspace US  192.75 ms  0 %  12 ms  D  DOWN  4,12Serverloft Germany  119 ms  0 %  -9 ms  C  UP  4,35Host-Europe Germany  185 ms  0 %  -2 ms  D  UP  4,23Hetzner Germany  82.5 ms  0 %  -14 ms  C  UP  4,38OVH  191.5 ms  0 %  -5 ms  D  UP  4,23*Total ping time is*  16442.5 ms     




*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGI Italy  144.25 ms  0 %  -29 ms  D  UP  4,36NGZ-Server Germany  78.25 ms  0 %  18 ms  C  UP  4,34K-Play Germany  127.5 ms  0 %  3 ms  D  UP  4,33GC-Server Germany  130.75 ms  0 %  3 ms  D  DOWN  4,33247CS Germany  129.25 ms  0 %  -45 ms  D  UP  4,38Jolt UK  130.5 ms  25 %   -15 ms  D  DOWN  1,53Multiplay UK  210 ms  0 %  245 ms  E  UP  1,79ServerFFS Netherlands  132.25 ms  0 %  -10 ms  D  UP  4,34GS-NET Netherlands  130.25 ms  0 %  4 ms  D  UP  4,33EA US  334 ms  0 %  -346 ms  F  UP  4,51Valve US  305.5 ms  0 %  7 ms  F  UP  3,70Gameservers US  173.5 ms  0 %  -21 ms  D  UP  4,33esport-servers de  128.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  UP  4,33Clanhost Netherlands  149.75 ms  0 %  -6 ms  D  UP  4,33RDSNET Romania   224.25 ms  0 %  -23 ms  E  UP  4,24Fastweb Italy  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00Dataplex Hungary  140.25 ms  0 %  -16 ms  D  UP  4,34LB-Server Germany  68.25 ms  0 %  -15 ms  B  UP  4,38G-Portal Germany  119.75 ms  0 %  -9 ms  C  UP  4,35*Total ping time is*  2856.5 ms     



*Total ping time is* *20630.25 ms*  4  4  11  45  17  22Greek servers  1331.25  121,02 msInternational servers  16442.5  228,37 msGameservers  2856.5  158,69 ms 
Test date and time is Σάββατο 08-05-2010 and time 19:39:55Cogentco   0,05Mirrorservice   0,06Apple   0,06Nvidia   0,03Microsoft   0,04LeaseWeb   0,22ServerBoost   0,04ThinkBroadband   0,07Cachefly   0,19Ovh   0,08Ntua   0,69Forthnet   0,00Otenet   0,44RootBSD   0,02*Average speed for 14 hosts*  0,14 MB/s

----------


## nnn

OMG τι χάλια είναι αυτά ?

........Auto merged post: nnn πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 21 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

*Your WAN IP is 188.4. xxxxx**Your BBRAS is 194.219.239.194* *Your ISP is :  FORTHnet SA*Test date and time is Σάββατο 08-05-2010 and time 19:49:29Server List by Someonefromhell v0.39MOS (mean opinion score), is scaled from 5=best to 1=worst 

*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  133 ms  0 %  -26 ms  D  UP  4,36Wind  101 ms  0 %  5 ms  C  DOWN  4,34Cyta Hellas  97.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,35On Telecoms  9 ms  0 %  -1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Vivodi  34 ms  0 %  -7 ms  B  UP  4,39Forthnet  7.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40OTE  7.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Netone  8.75 ms  0 %  3 ms  A  UP  4,40NTUA@GRNET  7.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Vodafone  136.25 ms  25 %   -179 ms  D  DOWN  1,87Orange Business Hellas  123.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,33Verizon Hellas  130 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,33*Total ping time is*  795.25 ms     




*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





DE-CIX  80.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36AMS-IX  95.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,35LINX  74 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37NL-IX  86.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36RIPN@MSK-IX  108.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,34ESPANIX  104 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,35MIX  66 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37PANAP  120 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,34Akamai  7.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Cachefly  53 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Google CDN  59.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,37Google CDN  89.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36Google CDN  87.75 ms  0 %  3 ms  C  UP  4,35Yahoo US  154.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  DOWN  4,31AT and T US  182 ms  0 %  4 ms  D  UP  4,20Global Crossing US  155.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  UP  4,29Level3 US  256.75 ms  0 %  -9 ms  F  DOWN  4,04Telia US  144.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,32Qwest US  188.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,20Tata Communications US  333 ms  0 %  -1 ms  F  UP  3,65Verizon US  168 ms  0 %  4 ms  D  UP  4,25Savvis US  172.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,26America Online Transit Data Network US  163 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,28Cogent Communications US  167 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,27Hurricane Electric US  239.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  UP  4,03AboveNet US  217.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  DOWN  4,11XO Communications US  212.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  DOWN  4,12Sprint Nextel US  144 ms  0 %  -2 ms  D  DOWN  4,33Allstream US  220.5 ms  0 %  -4 ms  E  DOWN  4,13Telecom US  200.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  DOWN  4,17Deutche Telecom Germany  76 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Global Crossing Germany  58.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,37Cogent Germany  94.25 ms  0 %  -2 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Telia Germany  58 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Level 3 Germany  115.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,34Tata Communications Germany  74.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Savvis Germany  75.5 ms  0 %  -3 ms  C  DOWN  4,37Cable and Wireless Germany  95 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,35PCCW Germany  69.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37NTT Communications UK  93.25 ms  0 %  -4 ms  C  DOWN  4,36America Online Transit Data Network UK  78.25 ms  0 %  12 ms  C  UP  4,35Tinet US  72.5 ms  0 %  26 ms  B  DOWN  4,33GEANT UK  69.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37British Telecom UK  82.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Hurricane Electric UK  89.25 ms  0 %  -5 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Tinet Netherlands  74.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37AboveNet Netherlands  78.5 ms  0 %  3 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Wanadoo Netherlands  69 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37GEANT Netherlands  63.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Opentransit France  71.25 ms  0 %  8 ms  B  DOWN  4,36Sprint Nextel France  77 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Seabone Italy  48.75 ms  0 %  4 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Infostrada Italy  86.75 ms  0 %  17 ms  C  UP  4,34Telstra Australia  377.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  F  DOWN  3,44Optus Australia  384.25 ms  0 %  -2 ms  F  UP  3,41NTT Japan  117 ms  0 %  8 ms  C  DOWN  4,33AboveNet Japan  367 ms  0 %  2 ms  F  DOWN  3,46Verizon Chech  64.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37ChinaNet China  408 ms  0 %  5 ms  F  DOWN  3,22PCCW Hong Kong  304.25 ms  0 %  -4 ms  F  DOWN  3,80Pacnet Singapore  402.75 ms  0 %  11 ms  F  DOWN  3,19Isnet South Africa  352.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  F  DOWN  3,53Maxnet New Zealand  366.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  DOWN  3,48Bell Canada  239.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  DOWN  4,03Leaseweb Netherlands  119.5 ms  0 %  -11 ms  C  UP  4,35The Planet US  190.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,20Softlayer US  199.5 ms  0 %  -4 ms  D  UP  4,20Dreamhost US  227.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  DOWN  4,07Rackspace US  201 ms  0 %  4 ms  E  UP  4,14Serverloft Germany  84 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Host-Europe Germany  74.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  UP  4,36Hetzner Germany  72.25 ms  0 %  -4 ms  B  UP  4,37OVH  102 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,35*Total ping time is*  10777.25 ms     




*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGI Italy  70.25 ms  0 %  -2 ms  B  UP  4,37NGZ-Server Germany  76.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36K-Play Germany  61.25 ms  0 %  -5 ms  B  UP  4,38GC-Server Germany  84.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36247CS Germany  60.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,37Jolt UK  67 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37Multiplay UK  65.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,37ServerFFS Netherlands  66.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37GS-NET Netherlands  118.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  UP  4,34EA US  201.75 ms  0 %  -4 ms  E  UP  4,19Valve US  228.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  UP  4,07Gameservers US  139.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,32esport-servers de  123.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,33Clanhost Netherlands  84.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36RDSNET Romania   113.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,34Fastweb Italy  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00Dataplex Hungary  73.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  DOWN  4,36LB-Server Germany  84.75 ms  0 %  -4 ms  C  DOWN  4,36G-Portal Germany  115 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,34*Total ping time is*  1835.5 ms     



*Total ping time is* *13408 ms*  6  26  35  16  10  10Greek servers  795.25  72,30 msInternational servers  10777.25  149,68 msGameservers  1835.5  101,97 ms 
Test date and time is Σάββατο 08-05-2010 and time 19:49:26Cogentco   0,04Mirrorservice   0,50Apple   1,15Nvidia   0,93Microsoft   0,66LeaseWeb   0,59ServerBoost   1,27ThinkBroadband   0,39Cachefly   1,94Ovh   0,31Ntua   2,05Forthnet   2,14Otenet   2,10RootBSD   0,15*Average speed for 14 hosts*  1,02 MB/s

----------


## treli@ris

Καλο το νεο εργαλειο  :One thumb up:

----------


## nnn

*Your WAN IP is 188.4. xxxxx**Your BBRAS is 194.219.239.194* *Your ISP is :  FORTHnet SA*Test date and time is Σάββατο 08-05-2010 and time 20:01:41Server List by Someonefromhell v0.392 Threads in useMOS (mean opinion score), is scaled from 5=best to 1=worst 

*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  122 ms  0 %  -11 ms  C  UP  4,35Wind  101 ms  0 %  8 ms  C  DOWN  4,34Cyta Hellas  98.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,35On Telecoms  8.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Vivodi  66 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Forthnet  7 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40OTE  7.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Netone  8.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40NTUA@GRNET  7.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Vodafone  133.25 ms  25 %   -9 ms  D  DOWN  1,51Orange Business Hellas  123.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  UP  4,33Verizon Hellas  128.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  DOWN  4,33*Total ping time is*  811.75 ms     




*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





DE-CIX  80.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36AMS-IX  95.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,35LINX  74 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37NL-IX  86 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36RIPN@MSK-IX  108 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35ESPANIX  104.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,35MIX  65.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37PANAP  118.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,34Akamai  8.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Cachefly  53.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Google CDN  59.75 ms  0 %  -2 ms  B  UP  4,38Google CDN  100.75 ms  0 %  -33 ms  C  DOWN  4,39Google CDN  89 ms  0 %  -5 ms  C  UP  4,36Yahoo US  156.25 ms  0 %  -2 ms  D  UP  4,31AT and T US  184 ms  0 %  -9 ms  D  UP  4,28Global Crossing US  157.75 ms  0 %  -2 ms  D  UP  4,31Level3 US  256.75 ms  0 %  -3 ms  F  UP  3,99Telia US  147.75 ms  0 %  -2 ms  D  DOWN  4,32Qwest US  188.25 ms  0 %  3 ms  D  UP  4,19Tata Communications US  330.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  F  DOWN  3,66Verizon US  165 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,28Savvis US  172.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  DOWN  4,25America Online Transit Data Network US  162.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,28Cogent Communications US  166.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  DOWN  4,28Hurricane Electric US  239.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  DOWN  4,02AboveNet US  217.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  DOWN  4,11XO Communications US  220 ms  0 %  -8 ms  E  UP  4,16Sprint Nextel US  146.75 ms  0 %  -2 ms  D  UP  4,32Allstream US  229.5 ms  0 %  3 ms  E  UP  4,05Telecom US  202.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  UP  4,16Deutche Telecom Germany  82.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  C  UP  4,36Global Crossing Germany  58.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37Cogent Germany  96.25 ms  0 %  -3 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Telia Germany  58.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Level 3 Germany  120.25 ms  0 %  -3 ms  C  UP  4,34Tata Communications Germany  75 ms  0 %  -4 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Savvis Germany  75.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Cable and Wireless Germany  94.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,35PCCW Germany  69.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  DOWN  4,37NTT Communications UK  98.75 ms  0 %  4 ms  C  UP  4,35America Online Transit Data Network UK  74 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,36Tinet US  67.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37GEANT UK  70.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37British Telecom UK  82.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Hurricane Electric UK  94.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,35Tinet Netherlands  77.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  UP  4,36AboveNet Netherlands  80.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,36Wanadoo Netherlands  71 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37GEANT Netherlands  66 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Opentransit France  73 ms  0 %  3 ms  B  UP  4,36Sprint Nextel France  80 ms  0 %  4 ms  C  UP  4,36Seabone Italy  50.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Infostrada Italy  77 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Telstra Australia  374.25 ms  0 %  13 ms  F  DOWN  3,31Optus Australia  382 ms  0 %  -4 ms  F  DOWN  3,44NTT Japan  92.25 ms  0 %  4 ms  C  DOWN  4,35AboveNet Japan  367.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  UP  3,46Verizon Chech  63.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37ChinaNet China  409.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  F  DOWN  3,28PCCW Hong Kong  307.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  UP  3,74Pacnet Singapore  407 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  UP  3,27Isnet South Africa  351 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  DOWN  3,54Maxnet New Zealand  446.25 ms  0 %  165 ms  F  UP  1,47Bell Canada  239.75 ms  0 %  -2 ms  E  DOWN  4,05Leaseweb Netherlands  117.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,34The Planet US  190.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  UP  4,19Softlayer US  198 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,18Dreamhost US  227.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  E  DOWN  4,08Rackspace US  199.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,17Serverloft Germany  83.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Host-Europe Germany  74.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  UP  4,36Hetzner Germany  71.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37OVH  99 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,35*Total ping time is*  10884 ms     




*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGI Italy  67.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37NGZ-Server Germany  75.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36K-Play Germany  60.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  UP  4,37GC-Server Germany  84.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36247CS Germany  60.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37Jolt UK  65.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Multiplay UK  65.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37ServerFFS Netherlands  66 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37GS-NET Netherlands  124.5 ms  0 %  4 ms  C  UP  4,33EA US  205 ms  0 %  -25 ms  E  UP  4,31Valve US  228.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  E  UP  4,08Gameservers US  140.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,32esport-servers de  125.5 ms  0 %  8 ms  D  DOWN  4,32Clanhost Netherlands  84.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36RDSNET Romania   113.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,34Fastweb Italy  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00Dataplex Hungary  73 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37LB-Server Germany  82.25 ms  0 %  -12 ms  C  UP  4,37G-Portal Germany  110.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,34*Total ping time is*  1833.5 ms     



*Total ping time is* *13529.25 ms*  6  26  35  17  9  10Greek servers  811.75  73,80 msInternational servers  10884  151,17 msGameservers  1833.5  101,86 ms 
Test date and time is Σάββατο 08-05-2010 and time 20:01:38Cogentco   0,03Mirrorservice   0,67Apple   1,78Nvidia   1,74Microsoft   0,21LeaseWeb   0,48ServerBoost   1,18ThinkBroadband   0,45Cachefly   1,59Ovh   0,33Ntua   2,14Forthnet   2,14Otenet   2,11RootBSD   0,55*Average speed for 14 hosts*  1,10 MB/s

----------


## nio25

*Your WAN IP is 79.103 xxxxx**Your BBRAS is 194.219.231.70* *Your ISP is :  FORTHnet SA*Test date and time is Σάββατο 08-05-2010 and time 20:29:28Server List by Someonefromhell v0.392 Threads in useMOS (mean opinion score), is scaled from 5=best to 1=worst 

*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  122 ms  0 %  8 ms  C  UP  4,33Wind  98.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Cyta Hellas  154.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,30On Telecoms  16 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Vivodi  140.75 ms  0 %  -4 ms  D  DOWN  4,33Forthnet  14.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  UP  4,40OTE  15 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Netone  73 ms  0 %  4 ms  B  UP  4,36NTUA@GRNET  15.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  UP  4,40Vodafone  124 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,34Orange Business Hellas  121 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,34Verizon Hellas  125 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,33*Total ping time is*  1019 ms     




*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





DE-CIX  66.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37AMS-IX  64.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37LINX  79.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36NL-IX  71.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37RIPN@MSK-IX  106.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,35ESPANIX  94.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,35MIX  67 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37PANAP  65 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Akamai  14.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Cachefly  62 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Google CDN  70.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Google CDN  70.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Google CDN  70 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Yahoo US  147.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,32AT and T US  167.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,27Global Crossing US  160.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,29Level3 US  186.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,21Telia US  149.5 ms  0 %  6 ms  D  UP  4,29Qwest US  177.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,24Tata Communications US  218.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  E  UP  4,12Verizon US  148.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  DOWN  4,32Savvis US  174.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,25America Online Transit Data Network US  148.5 ms  0 %  -3 ms  D  DOWN  4,32Cogent Communications US  152.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,31Hurricane Electric US  240.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  DOWN  4,02AboveNet US  216.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  E  UP  4,12XO Communications US  219.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  UP  4,10Sprint Nextel US  146 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,32Allstream US  167.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,27Telecom US  197.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,18Deutche Telecom Germany  78.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Global Crossing Germany  56.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Cogent Germany  70.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37Telia Germany  74.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,36Level 3 Germany  59.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Tata Communications Germany  56.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37Savvis Germany  82 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  UP  4,36Cable and Wireless Germany  64 ms  0 %  -2 ms  B  UP  4,37PCCW Germany  57.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37NTT Communications UK  75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,36America Online Transit Data Network UK  71.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Tinet US  68.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37GEANT UK  71.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37British Telecom UK  80 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Hurricane Electric UK  76.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Tinet Netherlands  73 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,36AboveNet Netherlands  64 ms  0 %  -4 ms  B  UP  4,38Wanadoo Netherlands  80.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36GEANT Netherlands  64.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Opentransit France  66 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Sprint Nextel France  71.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Seabone Italy  77.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Infostrada Italy  84.25 ms  0 %  -30 ms  C  UP  4,39Telstra Australia  370.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  UP  3,46Optus Australia  375.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  DOWN  3,43NTT Japan  56 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38AboveNet Japan  349.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  DOWN  3,56Verizon Chech  63.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37ChinaNet China  406.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  DOWN  3,28PCCW Hong Kong  407 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  UP  3,27Pacnet Singapore  388 ms  0 %  -1 ms  F  DOWN  3,38Isnet South Africa  316.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  UP  3,72Maxnet New Zealand  351.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  DOWN  3,55Bell Canada  221.5 ms  0 %  -6 ms  E  UP  4,14Leaseweb Netherlands  64 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,37The Planet US  180 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  DOWN  4,22Softlayer US  178.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  DOWN  4,24Dreamhost US  220 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  DOWN  4,10Rackspace US  194.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,19Serverloft Germany  56.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Host-Europe Germany  60 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Hetzner Germany  59.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37OVH  89 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36*Total ping time is*  9949.5 ms     




*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGI Italy  65.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37NGZ-Server Germany  61 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37K-Play Germany  59 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37GC-Server Germany  68.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37247CS Germany  58.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Jolt UK  68.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Multiplay UK  69.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37ServerFFS Netherlands  67.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37GS-NET Netherlands  63.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37EA US  182.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  DOWN  4,23Valve US  244.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  UP  4,01Gameservers US  146.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,32esport-servers de  56 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Clanhost Netherlands  63.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37RDSNET Romania   90 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Fastweb Italy  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00Dataplex Hungary  71.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37LB-Server Germany  64.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,37G-Portal Germany  56 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38*Total ping time is*  1556 ms     



*Total ping time is* *12524.5 ms*  5  46  17  20  7  8Greek servers  1019  92,64 msInternational servers  9949.5  138,19 msGameservers  1556  86,44 ms
Test date and time is Σάββατο 08-05-2010 and time 20:35:45Cogentco   0,30Mirrorservice   0,48Apple   1,01Nvidia   0,97Microsoft   1,01LeaseWeb   0,98ServerBoost   0,91ThinkBroadband   0,68Cachefly   0,98Ovh   0,58Ntua   1,03Forthnet   0,95Otenet   1,02RootBSD   0,36*Average speed for 14 hosts*  0,80 MB/s

----------


## nnn

Τα αποτελέσματα του speedtest ?

----------


## nio25

> Τα αποτελέσματα του speedtest ?


Βαριέμαι να τα τρέξω  :Embarassed:

----------


## nnn

> Βαριέμαι να τα τρέξω


 :Thinking:  αφού τρέχει παράλληλα, αν έχεις την έκδοση με τα 4 αρχεία, σε 3.40 λεπτά τελειώνει όλο το τεστ.

----------


## psyxakias

*Your WAN IP is 77.83. xxxxx**Your BBRAS is 1m77.83.12.253* *Your ISP is :  Net One SA*Test date and time is Σάββατο 08-05-2010 and time 20:31:13Server List by Someonefromhell v0.392 Threads in useMOS (mean opinion score), is scaled from 5=best to 1=worst 

*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  22 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  UP  4,39Wind  21.75 ms  0 %  4 ms  A  UP  4,39Cyta Hellas  22.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  UP  4,39On Telecoms  21.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  A  UP  4,39Vivodi  21 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  UP  4,39Forthnet  37.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,38OTE  20.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  UP  4,39Netone  20.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  UP  4,39NTUA@GRNET  21.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,39Vodafone  146.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,32Orange Business Hellas  147.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,32Verizon Hellas  153.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,31*Total ping time is*  656.5 ms     




*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





DE-CIX  99.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35AMS-IX  89 ms  0 %  -2 ms  C  UP  4,36LINX  88.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36NL-IX  85.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36RIPN@MSK-IX  133.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,33ESPANIX  103.75 ms  0 %  4 ms  C  UP  4,34MIX  73.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  UP  4,36PANAP  84.75 ms  0 %  4 ms  C  UP  4,35Akamai  35.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,38Cachefly  69.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Google CDN  82.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36Google CDN  133.5 ms  0 %  -99 ms  D  UP  4,43Google CDN  85.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36Yahoo US  164 ms  0 %  21 ms  D  UP  4,15AT and T US  183.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,22Global Crossing US  171.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,25Level3 US  206.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  E  UP  4,14Telia US  178.5 ms  0 %  -9 ms  D  UP  4,29Qwest US  192.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,20Tata Communications US  231.25 ms  0 %  3 ms  E  UP  4,04Verizon US  170.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,27Savvis US  199 ms  0 %  6 ms  D  UP  4,14America Online Transit Data Network US  173.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  UP  4,24Cogent Communications US  183.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,22Hurricane Electric US  232 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  UP  4,06AboveNet US  243 ms  0 %  -1 ms  E  UP  4,03XO Communications US  245.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  E  UP  4,02Sprint Nextel US  155.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,31Allstream US  181.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,23Telecom US  235.5 ms  0 %  3 ms  E  UP  4,03Deutche Telecom Germany  98.25 ms  0 %  15 ms  C  UP  4,33Global Crossing Germany  97 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  UP  4,35Cogent Germany  89.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  UP  4,35Telia Germany  99.25 ms  0 %  -8 ms  C  UP  4,36Level 3 Germany  98.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35Tata Communications Germany  95.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,35Savvis Germany  90 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,35Cable and Wireless Germany  82.25 ms  0 %  7 ms  C  UP  4,35PCCW Germany  172.5 ms  0 %  -120 ms  D  UP  4,44NTT Communications UK  95.5 ms  0 %  6 ms  C  UP  4,35America Online Transit Data Network UK  90.5 ms  0 %  4 ms  C  UP  4,35Tinet US  93.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35GEANT UK  105.75 ms  0 %  -2 ms  C  UP  4,35British Telecom UK  93 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,35Hurricane Electric UK  106.25 ms  0 %  10 ms  C  UP  4,33Tinet Netherlands  103 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  UP  4,35AboveNet Netherlands  89 ms  0 %  13 ms  C  UP  4,34Wanadoo Netherlands  98 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35GEANT Netherlands  99 ms  0 %  -2 ms  C  UP  4,35Opentransit France  97.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,35Sprint Nextel France  92 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  UP  4,35Seabone Italy  43 ms  25 %   2 ms  B  UP  1,58Infostrada Italy  63.5 ms  0 %  -30 ms  B  UP  4,40Telstra Australia  379 ms  0 %  3 ms  F  UP  3,39Optus Australia  395 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  UP  3,33NTT Japan  86.5 ms  0 %  4 ms  C  UP  4,35AboveNet Japan  378.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  UP  3,41Verizon Chech  106 ms  0 %  3 ms  C  UP  4,34ChinaNet China  418.5 ms  0 %  -3 ms  F  UP  3,25PCCW Hong Kong  304.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  F  UP  3,75Pacnet Singapore  313.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  UP  3,72Isnet South Africa  261 ms  25 %   -35 ms  F  UP  1,33Maxnet New Zealand  375.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  UP  3,44Bell Canada  189.75 ms  0 %  9 ms  D  UP  4,15Leaseweb Netherlands  102.25 ms  0 %  3 ms  C  UP  4,34The Planet US  191.5 ms  0 %  3 ms  D  UP  4,18Softlayer US  195.25 ms  0 %  -2 ms  D  UP  4,20Dreamhost US  246.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  UP  4,01Rackspace US  204.25 ms  0 %  -6 ms  E  UP  4,20Serverloft Germany  101.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35Host-Europe Germany  87.75 ms  0 %  8 ms  C  UP  4,35Hetzner Germany  104.25 ms  0 %  -3 ms  C  UP  4,35OVH  98 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35*Total ping time is*  11243.5 ms     




*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGI Italy  109.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,34NGZ-Server Germany  100.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,35K-Play Germany  86.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,36GC-Server Germany  107.5 ms  0 %  43 ms  C  UP  4,19247CS Germany  86.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,36Jolt UK  86 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36Multiplay UK  88.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36ServerFFS Netherlands  92.25 ms  0 %  -17 ms  C  UP  4,37GS-NET Netherlands  103.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,35EA US  221.5 ms  0 %  -3 ms  E  UP  4,12Valve US  241 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  UP  4,02Gameservers US  163.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  UP  4,27esport-servers de  77.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36Clanhost Netherlands  86 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36RDSNET Romania   123.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  UP  4,33Fastweb Italy  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00Dataplex Hungary  96.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,35LB-Server Germany  81.25 ms  0 %  7 ms  C  UP  4,35G-Portal Germany  71.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,37*Total ping time is*  2023.25 ms     



*Total ping time is* *13923.25 ms*  8  7  49  21  10  8Greek servers  656.5  59,68 msInternational servers  11243.5  156,16 msGameservers  2023.25  112,40 ms

----------


## nio25

> αφού τρέχει παράλληλα, αν έχεις την έκδοση με τα 4 αρχεία, σε 3.40 λεπτά τελειώνει όλο το τεστ.


Ναι απλά έτρεξα μόνο το script για το ping.
Πρόσθεσα και το speedtest(χωρίς το chart-δεν έχω εγκαταστήσει το προγραμματάκι που χρειάζεται  :Razz: )
Έχω την εντύπωση οτι βγάζει λιγο μεγαλύτερες ταχύτητες γιατί συγχρονίζω στα 8700kbps και δεν έχω δει να πιάνω 1mb/s το max ~950kb/s είναι που πιάνω με idm.

----------


## nnn

Υπάρχουν peaks κατά διαστήματα από καλούς server.

----------


## deniSun

*Your WAN IP is 178.12 xxxxx**Your BBRAS is 213.16.253.156* *Your ISP is :  FORTHnet SA*Test date and time is Σάββατο 08-05-2010 and time 22:43:56Server List by Someonefromhell v0.392 Threads in useMOS (mean opinion score), is scaled from 5=best to 1=worst 

*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  171.25 ms  0 %  -16 ms  D  UP  4,33Wind  123.5 ms  0 %  3 ms  C  UP  4,33Cyta Hellas  168 ms  0 %  11 ms  D  UP  4,20On Telecoms  36.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,39Vivodi  83.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  C  UP  4,36Forthnet  35.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,39OTE  36 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,39Netone  85 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,36NTUA@GRNET  35.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  UP  4,38Vodafone  145.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  UP  4,32Orange Business Hellas  128.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,33Verizon Hellas  134.5 ms  0 %  4 ms  D  UP  4,32*Total ping time is*  1182.75 ms     




*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





DE-CIX  114.25 ms  0 %  6 ms  C  UP  4,33AMS-IX  99.75 ms  0 %  3 ms  C  UP  4,35LINX  90.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,35NL-IX  75.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36RIPN@MSK-IX  123 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,34ESPANIX  96.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35MIX  82.5 ms  0 %  9 ms  C  UP  4,35PANAP  88.25 ms  0 %  -3 ms  C  UP  4,36Akamai  36.25 ms  0 %  4 ms  B  UP  4,38Cachefly  65.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Google CDN  69.5 ms  0 %  3 ms  B  UP  4,36Google CDN  84.75 ms  0 %  17 ms  C  UP  4,34Google CDN  84.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36Yahoo US  172 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,26AT and T US  193.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  D  UP  4,21Global Crossing US  171.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  UP  4,25Level3 US  224.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  UP  4,08Telia US  179.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,24Qwest US  189.75 ms  0 %  9 ms  D  UP  4,15Tata Communications US  364.75 ms  0 %  3 ms  F  UP  3,46Verizon US  165.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  UP  4,27Savvis US  199.5 ms  0 %  7 ms  D  UP  4,13America Online Transit Data Network US  171.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,25Cogent Communications US  178.5 ms  0 %  -9 ms  D  UP  4,29Hurricane Electric US  258 ms  0 %  7 ms  F  UP  3,91AboveNet US  227 ms  0 %  -3 ms  E  UP  4,10XO Communications US  231 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  UP  4,06Sprint Nextel US  162.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,29Allstream US  186.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  D  UP  4,23Telecom US  217.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  E  UP  4,10Deutche Telecom Germany  84 ms  0 %  -19 ms  C  UP  4,38Global Crossing Germany  70.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Cogent Germany  70 ms  0 %  4 ms  B  UP  4,36Telia Germany  83.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36Level 3 Germany  110.25 ms  0 %  -16 ms  C  UP  4,36Tata Communications Germany  71.5 ms  0 %  7 ms  B  UP  4,36Savvis Germany  92.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  UP  4,35Cable and Wireless Germany  80.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36PCCW Germany  70.75 ms  0 %  -4 ms  B  UP  4,37NTT Communications UK  87 ms  0 %  -9 ms  C  UP  4,37America Online Transit Data Network UK  80.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36Tinet US  89 ms  0 %  -18 ms  C  UP  4,38GEANT UK  85.5 ms  0 %  -4 ms  C  UP  4,36British Telecom UK  104.25 ms  0 %  5 ms  C  UP  4,34Hurricane Electric UK  79.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36Tinet Netherlands  74.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,36AboveNet Netherlands  75.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,37Wanadoo Netherlands  97 ms  0 %  9 ms  C  UP  4,34GEANT Netherlands  78.75 ms  0 %  -3 ms  C  UP  4,37Opentransit France  82.5 ms  0 %  8 ms  C  UP  4,35Sprint Nextel France  80 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36Seabone Italy  96.75 ms  0 %  -5 ms  C  UP  4,36Infostrada Italy  99.75 ms  0 %  -47 ms  C  UP  4,40Telstra Australia  424 ms  0 %  3 ms  F  UP  3,16Optus Australia  390.25 ms  0 %  -5 ms  F  UP  3,41NTT Japan  78.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36AboveNet Japan  369.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  F  UP  3,45Verizon Chech  77.25 ms  0 %  -9 ms  C  UP  4,37ChinaNet China  357.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  UP  3,51PCCW Hong Kong  414.75 ms  0 %  6 ms  F  UP  3,18Pacnet Singapore  396.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  UP  3,33Isnet South Africa  339.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  F  UP  3,59Maxnet New Zealand  374.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  F  UP  3,42Bell Canada  245.5 ms  0 %  -4 ms  E  UP  4,04Leaseweb Netherlands  93.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,36The Planet US  206.5 ms  0 %  -5 ms  E  UP  4,18Softlayer US  151.25 ms  25 %   6 ms  D  UP  1,43Dreamhost US  249 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  UP  3,99Rackspace US  210 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  UP  4,13Serverloft Germany  94.75 ms  0 %  -5 ms  C  UP  4,36Host-Europe Germany  106 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  UP  4,34Hetzner Germany  70.25 ms  25 %   5 ms  B  UP  1,55OVH  107.75 ms  0 %  -6 ms  C  UP  4,35*Total ping time is*  11306 ms     




*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGI Italy  99.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  UP  4,35NGZ-Server Germany  72.25 ms  0 %  -2 ms  B  UP  4,37K-Play Germany  83 ms  0 %  5 ms  C  UP  4,35GC-Server Germany  88.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36247CS Germany  68.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  UP  4,37Jolt UK  79 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36Multiplay UK  79.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,36ServerFFS Netherlands  87.25 ms  0 %  5 ms  C  UP  4,35GS-NET Netherlands  115.75 ms  0 %  -2 ms  C  UP  4,34EA US  220.75 ms  0 %  7 ms  E  UP  4,05Valve US  238 ms  0 %  -6 ms  E  UP  4,08Gameservers US  156 ms  0 %  -4 ms  D  UP  4,32esport-servers de  67.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,37Clanhost Netherlands  95 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,35RDSNET Romania   113.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,34Fastweb Italy  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00Dataplex Hungary  101.25 ms  0 %  13 ms  C  UP  4,33LB-Server Germany  81.5 ms  0 %  4 ms  C  UP  4,36G-Portal Germany  75 ms  0 %  -11 ms  B  UP  4,38*Total ping time is*  1922 ms     



*Total ping time is* *14410.75 ms*  0  17  48  18  10  10Greek servers  1182.75  107,52 msInternational servers  11306  157,03 msGameservers  1922  106,78 ms

----------


## arial

Report created by  QSpeedTest svn13 - Homepage - Discuss Host list version  201004291059 Host list comment  by Someonefromhell, v0.38 Test date and time  Σάββατο 08/05/2010 22:50:08 ISP  Hellas On Line S.A. Internet IP  79.166.xxx.xxx BBRAS    loopback2004.med01.dsl.hol.gr [62.38.0.170]   *Greek servers*

*Spoiler:*





Wind  21.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Hellas Online  21.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Cyta Hellas  21.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  A Vivodi  22.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A On Telecoms  21.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Forthnet  128.50 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  D OTE  21.00 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  A Netone  21.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A NTUA@GRNET  20.25 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  A Vodafone  23.75 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  A Orange Business Hellas  20.50 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  A Verizon Hellas  131.50 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  D *Group total ping time*  *473.00 msec*    *Group average ping time*  *39.42 msec*    



*International servers*

*Spoiler:*





AMS-IX  75.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C DE-CIX  78.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C LINX  85.50 msec  0.00%  -2.25 msec  C NL-IX  80.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C RIPN@MSK-IX  119.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C ESPANIX  174.25 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  D MIX  84.00 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  C PANAP  77.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Akamai  22.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Cachefly  65.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Google CDN  90.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Google CDN  84.75 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  C Google CDN  96.25 msec  0.00%  -1.75 msec  C Yahoo US  157.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D AT&T US  177.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Telia US  160.50 msec  0.00%  -1.50 msec  D Level3 US  206.50 msec  0.00%  -1.50 msec  E Global Crossing US  162.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Tata Communications US  208.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E Qwest US  194.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Verizon US  163.50 msec  0.00%  -4.50 msec  D AOL Transit Data Network US  156.75 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  D Cogent Communications US  160.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Savvis US  187.00 msec  0.00%  -0.50 msec  D Hurricane Electric US  234.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E AboveNet US  237.00 msec  0.00%  -15.25 msec  E XO Communications US  228.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Sprint Nextel US  167.00 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  D Allstream US  183.50 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  D TW Telecom US  210.50 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  E Deutche Telecom Germany  78.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Global Crossing Germany  80.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Cogent Germany  252.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Telia Germany  68.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Level 3 Germany  101.75 msec  0.00%  -1.50 msec  C Tata Communications Germany  71.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Savvis Germany  95.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Cable&Wireless Germany  74.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B PCCW Germany  65.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B NTT Communications UK  82.25 msec  0.00%  -0.75 msec  C AOL Transit Data Network UK  79.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Tinet US  85.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C GEANT UK  79.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C British Telecom UK  82.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Hurricane Electric UK  86.75 msec  0.00%  +3.00 msec  C Tinet Netherlands  82.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Wanadoo Netherlands  88.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C AboveNet Netherlands  239.00 msec  0.00%  -3.00 msec  E GEANT Netherlands  84.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Sprint Nextel France  83.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Opentransit France  78.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Seabone Italy  113.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Infostrada Italy  106.25 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  C Telstra Australia  413.75 msec  0.00%  -0.50 msec  F Optus Australia  388.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F NTT Japan  114.25 msec  0.00%  -0.50 msec  C Verizon Chech  72.25 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  B AboveNet Japan  360.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  F ChinaNet China  410.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F PCCW Hong Kong  318.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F Pacnet Signapore  339.25 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  F Isnet South Africa  268.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F Bell Canada  180.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Leaseweb Netherlands  85.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Maxnet New Zealand  455.25 msec  0.00%  +16.50 msec  F Softlayer US  190.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Dreamhost US  228.75 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  E The Planet US  195.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Serverloft Germany  73.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Host-Europe Germany  84.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Rackspace US  198.00 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  D Hetzner Germany  68.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B OVH  85.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C *Group total ping time*  *11116.00 msec*    *Group average ping time*  *152.27 msec*    



*Game servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGZ-Server Germany  70.50 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  B NGI Italy  98.00 msec  0.00%  +2.00 msec  C K-Play Germany  75.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C GC-Server Germany  78.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Esport-Servers Germany  66.50 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  B Fastweb Italy  N/A  100.00%  N/A  N/A G-Portal Germany  70.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Jolt UK  83.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C 247CS Germany  N/A  100.00%  N/A  N/A Multiplay UK  81.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C ServerFFS Netherlands  77.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C LB-Server Germany  N/A  100.00%  N/A  N/A GS-NET Netherlands  92.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Clanhost Netherlands  86.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C RDSNET Romania  108.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Dataplex Hungary  93.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C EA US  201.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E Valve US  239.00 msec  0.00%  +1.50 msec  E Gameservers US  150.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D *Group total ping time*  *1671.00 msec*    *Group average ping time*  *104.44 msec*    



*Pings per host*  4  *Multithreading*  ON  *Test completion time*  77.062 sec  *Hosts unreachable*  3 / 104  *Test total ping time*  13260 msec  *Average ping time per host*  131.287 msec

----------


## nnn

*Your WAN IP is 188.4. xxxxx**Your BBRAS is 194.219.239.194* *Your ISP is :  FORTHnet SA*Test date and time is Σάββατο 08-05-2010 and time 23:17:44Server List by Someonefromhell v0.392 Threads in useMOS (mean opinion score), is scaled from 5=best to 1=worst 

*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  114.25 ms  0 %  4 ms  C  UP  4,34Wind  104.25 ms  0 %  5 ms  C  DOWN  4,34Cyta Hellas  98 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,35On Telecoms  9.75 ms  0 %  -4 ms  A  UP  4,40Vivodi  7.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Forthnet  7.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  UP  4,40OTE  7.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,40Netone  7.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40NTUA@GRNET  7 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Vodafone  200.25 ms  0 %  93 ms  E  UP  3,38Orange Business Hellas  122 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,34Verizon Hellas  128.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  D  DOWN  4,33*Total ping time is*  813.75 ms     




*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





DE-CIX  91.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36AMS-IX  103.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,35LINX  74.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  DOWN  4,36NL-IX  86 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36RIPN@MSK-IX  107.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,35ESPANIX  102.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,35MIX  64.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37PANAP  122.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  UP  4,33Akamai  7.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Cachefly  52.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Google CDN  65 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Google CDN  82.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Google CDN  85.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36Yahoo US  153 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,31AT and T US  179.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,23Global Crossing US  176.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,25Level3 US  260.75 ms  0 %  3 ms  F  UP  3,93Telia US  145.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,32Qwest US  184.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,21Tata Communications US  330.5 ms  0 %  -3 ms  F  UP  3,68Verizon US  174 ms  0 %  26 ms  D  UP  4,08Savvis US  131.5 ms  25 %   3 ms  D  DOWN  1,49America Online Transit Data Network US  161.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,28Cogent Communications US  166.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,27Hurricane Electric US  238.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  DOWN  4,03AboveNet US  217 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  DOWN  4,11XO Communications US  213.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  E  UP  4,13Sprint Nextel US  147 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,32Allstream US  220.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  DOWN  4,10Telecom US  197.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  DOWN  4,19Deutche Telecom Germany  73.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,36Global Crossing Germany  54.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Cogent Germany  100.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,35Telia Germany  54.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,38Level 3 Germany  139.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  UP  4,32Tata Communications Germany  72.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,37Savvis Germany  74.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  UP  4,36Cable and Wireless Germany  92.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  UP  4,35PCCW Germany  67.25 ms  0 %  5 ms  B  UP  4,36NTT Communications UK  92.5 ms  0 %  -5 ms  C  DOWN  4,36America Online Transit Data Network UK  70.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Tinet US  64.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37GEANT UK  68.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37British Telecom UK  81.75 ms  0 %  -2 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Hurricane Electric UK  84.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Tinet Netherlands  74.75 ms  0 %  -2 ms  B  UP  4,37AboveNet Netherlands  78.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Wanadoo Netherlands  68.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37GEANT Netherlands  63 ms  0 %  -2 ms  B  UP  4,37Opentransit France  69 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Sprint Nextel France  76.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Seabone Italy  47.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Infostrada Italy  80.75 ms  0 %  -27 ms  C  UP  4,39Telstra Australia  397.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  DOWN  3,32Optus Australia  383.25 ms  0 %  -3 ms  F  UP  3,43NTT Japan  78.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36AboveNet Japan  363.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  DOWN  3,49Verizon Chech  62.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37ChinaNet China  412.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  UP  3,24PCCW Hong Kong  303.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  DOWN  3,77Pacnet Singapore  404 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  UP  3,29Isnet South Africa  355 ms  0 %  -1 ms  F  DOWN  3,54Maxnet New Zealand  366 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  DOWN  3,47Bell Canada  240 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  DOWN  4,02Leaseweb Netherlands  138.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,33The Planet US  188 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,20Softlayer US  194.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,19Dreamhost US  229.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  UP  4,07Rackspace US  197.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,18Serverloft Germany  83.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Host-Europe Germany  85.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  UP  4,36Hetzner Germany  53.25 ms  25 %   14 ms  B  UP  1,54OVH  99 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,35*Total ping time is*  10728.5 ms     




*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGI Italy  67.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37NGZ-Server Germany  75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,36K-Play Germany  59.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37GC-Server Germany  83.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  DOWN  4,36247CS Germany  59.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Jolt UK  68.25 ms  0 %  -10 ms  B  UP  4,38Multiplay UK  64 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37ServerFFS Netherlands  65.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  UP  4,37GS-NET Netherlands  133 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,33EA US  186.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,22Valve US  223.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  DOWN  4,09Gameservers US  139 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,32esport-servers de  124.25 ms  0 %  -7 ms  C  DOWN  4,34Clanhost Netherlands  92.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35RDSNET Romania   113 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,34Fastweb Italy  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00Dataplex Hungary  73 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37LB-Server Germany  77.25 ms  0 %  -9 ms  C  UP  4,37G-Portal Germany  116.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  C  UP  4,34*Total ping time is*  1821.5 ms     



*Total ping time is* *13363.75 ms*  7  28  30  20  8  10Greek servers  813.75  73,98 msInternational servers  10728.5  149,01 msGameservers  1821.5  101,19 ms 
Test date and time is Σάββατο 08-05-2010 and time 23:17:40Cogentco   0,14Mirrorservice   0,84Apple   0,99Nvidia   0,81Microsoft   0,29LeaseWeb   0,56ServerBoost   1,05ThinkBroadband   0,27Cachefly   1,87Ovh   0,43Ntua   1,94Forthnet   1,83Otenet   2,02RootBSD   0,36*Average speed for 14 hosts*  0,96 MB/s

----------


## arial

Report created by  QSpeedTest r9 - Homepage - Discuss Target list version  201005171852 Target list comment  by Someonefromhell, v0.41 Host OS  Windows XP 32bit Test date and time  Τρίτη 18/05/2010 13:35:09 ISP  HELLAS ON LINE S.A. Internet IP  79.167.xxx.xxx BBRAS    loopback2004.med01.dsl.hol.gr [62.38.0.170]   
*Spoiler:*





*Greek servers*

*Spoiler:*





Wind  21.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Cyta Hellas  22.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Hellas Online  23.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A On Telecoms  23.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Vivodi  22.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A OTE  22.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Netone  23.00 msec  0.00%  -0.50 msec  A Forthnet  164.50 msec  0.00%  +1.50 msec  D NTUA@GRNET  22.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Orange Business Hellas  22.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Vodafone  24.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Verizon Hellas  142.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D *Group total ping time*  *534.25 msec*    *Group average ping time*  *44.52 msec*    



*International servers*

*Spoiler:*





LINX  93.50 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  C AMS-IX  87.25 msec  0.00%  -4.00 msec  C DE-CIX  85.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C NL-IX  81.00 msec  0.00%  +3.25 msec  C PANAP  91.50 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  C MIX  94.75 msec  0.00%  -4.00 msec  C RIPN@MSK-IX  130.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D ESPANIX  114.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C Akamai  23.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Google CDN  83.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Google CDN  95.00 msec  0.00%  -0.75 msec  C Cachefly  90.50 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  C Google CDN  90.00 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  C Yahoo US  177.75 msec  0.00%  -4.50 msec  D Global Crossing US  207.75 msec  0.00%  +3.25 msec  E Level3 US  223.25 msec  0.00%  +4.50 msec  E Telia US  168.00 msec  0.00%  -3.50 msec  D AT&T US  188.67 msec  25.00%  -1.00 msec  D Qwest US  203.50 msec  0.00%  -2.50 msec  E Verizon US  166.25 msec  0.00%  -0.50 msec  D Tata Communications US  251.75 msec  0.00%  -6.00 msec  F Savvis US  195.00 msec  0.00%  -2.75 msec  D AOL Transit Data Network US  170.50 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  D Cogent Communications US  166.00 msec  0.00%  -3.25 msec  D Hurricane Electric US  248.75 msec  0.00%  +5.50 msec  E AboveNet US  244.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  E XO Communications US  249.50 msec  0.00%  +2.75 msec  E Sprint Nextel US  159.25 msec  0.00%  -0.75 msec  D Deutche Telecom Germany  98.50 msec  0.00%  -3.25 msec  C Allstream US  201.25 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  E TW Telecom US  210.50 msec  0.00%  +1.75 msec  E Global Crossing Germany  79.00 msec  0.00%  +3.50 msec  C Telia Germany  86.00 msec  0.00%  -0.75 msec  C Cogent Germany  182.50 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  D Level 3 Germany  84.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Tata Communications Germany  73.75 msec  0.00%  -2.75 msec  B Savvis Germany  99.75 msec  0.00%  -3.25 msec  C PCCW Germany  74.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Cable&Wireless Germany  87.00 msec  0.00%  -4.25 msec  C NTT Communications UK  100.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C AOL Transit Data Network UK  95.75 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  C Tinet US  99.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C GEANT UK  86.50 msec  0.00%  +1.50 msec  C British Telecom UK  89.50 msec  0.00%  -1.00 msec  C Hurricane Electric UK  96.25 msec  0.00%  -2.25 msec  C Tinet Netherlands  100.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C AboveNet Netherlands  179.25 msec  0.00%  -3.50 msec  D Wanadoo Netherlands  96.25 msec  0.00%  -2.75 msec  C GEANT Netherlands  81.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Opentransit France  79.50 msec  0.00%  -0.75 msec  C Sprint Nextel France  92.75 msec  0.00%  -2.75 msec  C Seabone Italy  123.00 msec  0.00%  -0.50 msec  C Infostrada Italy  97.25 msec  0.00%  +2.75 msec  C Telstra Australia  389.25 msec  0.00%  +3.25 msec  F Optus Australia  407.25 msec  0.00%  -9.75 msec  F NTT Japan  355.25 msec  0.00%  -3.75 msec  F AboveNet Japan  382.75 msec  0.00%  +6.50 msec  F Verizon Chech  251.00 msec  0.00%  -23.50 msec  F ChinaNet China  440.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  F PCCW Hong Kong  388.50 msec  0.00%  -1.25 msec  F Pacnet Signapore  430.50 msec  0.00%  +3.75 msec  F Isnet South Africa  355.00 msec  0.00%  -11.00 msec  F Bell Canada  185.50 msec  0.00%  -3.25 msec  D Leaseweb Netherlands  85.50 msec  0.00%  -3.75 msec  C Maxnet New Zealand  386.50 msec  0.00%  -0.50 msec  F Softlayer US  199.00 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  D The Planet US  209.25 msec  0.00%  -3.50 msec  E Dreamhost US  226.75 msec  0.00%  -0.50 msec  E Rackspace US  196.50 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  D Serverloft Germany  81.25 msec  0.00%  -0.50 msec  C Host-Europe Germany  80.50 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  C Hetzner Germany  80.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C OVH  96.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C *Group total ping time*  *12102.92 msec*    *Group average ping time*  *165.79 msec*    



*Game servers*

*Spoiler:*





Fastweb Italy  101.75 msec  0.00%  +3.25 msec  C NGI Italy  93.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C K-Play Germany  78.25 msec  0.00%  -1.00 msec  C NGZ-Server Germany  84.00 msec  0.00%  -3.75 msec  C Esport-Servers Germany  70.75 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  B LB-Server Germany  76.75 msec  0.00%  -0.75 msec  C 247CS Germany  74.25 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  B GC-Server Germany  97.50 msec  0.00%  -0.50 msec  C G-Portal Germany  74.50 msec  0.00%  -3.00 msec  B Jolt UK  96.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Multiplay UK  99.50 msec  0.00%  +2.50 msec  C ServerFFS Netherlands  85.00 msec  0.00%  -3.75 msec  C GS-NET Netherlands  88.25 msec  0.00%  +3.25 msec  C Clanhost Netherlands  92.25 msec  0.00%  -3.25 msec  C Dataplex Hungary  97.50 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  C RDSNET Romania  113.75 msec  0.00%  -3.75 msec  C EA US  201.50 msec  0.00%  +3.00 msec  E Gameservers US  179.25 msec  0.00%  -1.00 msec  D Valve US  268.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F *Group total ping time*  *2072.25 msec*    *Group average ping time*  *109.07 msec*    






*Pings per target*  4 *Threads used*  4 *Test completed in*  72.359 sec *Targets unreachable*  0 / 104 *Test total ping time*  14709.4 msec *Average ping time per target*  141.437 msec *Speed test result*  13653.7 Kbps

----------


## Andreaslar

Report created by  QSpeedTest r9 - Homepage - Discuss Target list version  201005171852 Target list comment  by Someonefromhell, v0.41 Host OS  Windows 7 Test date and time  Τρίτη 18/05/2010 21:24:18 ISP  FORTHNET SA Internet IP  178.128.xxx.xxx BBRAS    bbras-llu-kln-07L0.forthnet.gr [194.219.231.69]   
*Spoiler:*





*Greek servers*

*Spoiler:*





On Telecoms  14.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Cyta Hellas  102.50 msec  0.00%  -0.50 msec  C Vivodi  79.00 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  C Forthnet  14.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Wind  201.50 msec  0.00%  +1.75 msec  E OTE  14.75 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  A Netone  15.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Hellas Online  276.25 msec  0.00%  -4.00 msec  F NTUA@GRNET  13.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  A Vodafone  132.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Verizon Hellas  126.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Orange Business Hellas  230.50 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  E *Group total ping time*  *1220.25 msec*    *Group average ping time*  *101.69 msec*    



*International servers*

*Spoiler:*





AMS-IX  64.00 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  B LINX  182.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D DE-CIX  183.50 msec  0.00%  -0.50 msec  D NL-IX  197.25 msec  0.00%  -0.50 msec  D MIX  71.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B RIPN@MSK-IX  216.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E PANAP  65.50 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  B ESPANIX  194.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Cachefly  66.75 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  B Akamai  71.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Google CDN  161.00 msec  0.00%  -1.25 msec  D Google CDN  170.00 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  D Google CDN  170.25 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  D Yahoo US  258.50 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  F AT&T US  275.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Level3 US  184.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Telia US  146.00 msec  0.00%  -1.25 msec  D Global Crossing US  286.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  F Qwest US  277.50 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  F Savvis US  170.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Verizon US  257.50 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  F Tata Communications US  337.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F AOL Transit Data Network US  147.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Cogent Communications US  250.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F AboveNet US  218.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  E Hurricane Electric US  331.50 msec  0.00%  -1.25 msec  F XO Communications US  226.75 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  E Allstream US  168.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Deutche Telecom Germany  79.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Sprint Nextel US  248.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E TW Telecom US  204.00 msec  0.00%  +2.75 msec  E Telia Germany  55.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Global Crossing Germany  182.75 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  D Tata Communications Germany  55.75 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  B Level 3 Germany  58.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Cogent Germany  166.75 msec  0.00%  -0.50 msec  D Savvis Germany  179.25 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  D NTT Communications UK  171.00 msec  0.00%  -1.50 msec  D Cable&Wireless Germany  174.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D PCCW Germany  193.50 msec  0.00%  +11.00 msec  D AOL Transit Data Network UK  71.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B Tinet US  70.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B GEANT UK  172.25 msec  0.00%  -0.50 msec  D British Telecom UK  181.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D AboveNet Netherlands  62.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Tinet Netherlands  191.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D Hurricane Electric UK  201.50 msec  0.00%  +3.00 msec  E Wanadoo Netherlands  77.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C GEANT Netherlands  167.00 msec  0.00%  -1.25 msec  D Sprint Nextel France  177.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Seabone Italy  155.25 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  D Opentransit France  170.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D Infostrada Italy  83.25 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  C NTT Japan  339.50 msec  0.00%  +9.00 msec  F Optus Australia  375.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F AboveNet Japan  351.00 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  F Telstra Australia  471.25 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  F Verizon Chech  165.00 msec  0.00%  +2.00 msec  D PCCW Hong Kong  423.50 msec  0.00%  -1.00 msec  F Isnet South Africa  319.00 msec  0.00%  +1.75 msec  F ChinaNet China  507.00 msec  0.00%  -1.50 msec  F Pacnet Signapore  541.00 msec  0.00%  +10.50 msec  F Leaseweb Netherlands  62.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Softlayer US  176.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Bell Canada  315.25 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  F The Planet US  178.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Serverloft Germany  56.50 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  B Maxnet New Zealand  460.00 msec  0.00%  -0.50 msec  F Hetzner Germany  70.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Rackspace US  178.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Host-Europe Germany  174.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Dreamhost US  328.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  F OVH  174.25 msec  0.00%  -0.50 msec  D *Group total ping time*  *14566.25 msec*    *Group average ping time*  *199.54 msec*    



*Game servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGI Italy  64.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B NGZ-Server Germany  60.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Fastweb Italy  151.00 msec  0.00%  +1.50 msec  D K-Play Germany  58.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B 247CS Germany  57.25 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  B GC-Server Germany  67.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Esport-Servers Germany  56.25 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  B LB-Server Germany  63.00 msec  0.00%  -0.75 msec  B G-Portal Germany  55.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B Multiplay UK  72.00 msec  0.00%  -0.50 msec  B GS-NET Netherlands  63.75 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  B ServerFFS Netherlands  69.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B Jolt UK  174.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Clanhost Netherlands  63.25 msec  0.00%  -0.50 msec  B Dataplex Hungary  71.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B RDSNET Romania  209.75 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  E EA US  181.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Gameservers US  146.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Valve US  244.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E *Group total ping time*  *1929.75 msec*    *Group average ping time*  *101.57 msec*    






*Pings per target*  4 *Threads used*  4 *Test completed in*  44.81 sec *Targets unreachable*  0 / 104 *Test total ping time*  17716.2 msec *Average ping time per target*  170.349 msec *Speed test result*  8823.48 Kbps

----------


## nnn

*Your WAN IP is 188.4. xxxxx**Your BBRAS is 194.219.239.194* *Your ISP is :  FORTHnet SA*Test date and time is Τρίτη 18-05-2010 and time 22:01:50Server List by Someonefromhell v0.412 Threads in useMOS (mean opinion score), is scaled from 5=best to 1=worst 

*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  155.75 ms  0 %  8 ms  D  UP  4,26Wind  102.5 ms  0 %  3 ms  C  DOWN  4,34Cyta Hellas  98 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,35On Telecoms  9 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,40Vivodi  43 ms  0 %  -6 ms  B  UP  4,39Forthnet  7.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40OTE  7.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,40Netone  9 ms  0 %  2 ms  A  UP  4,40NTUA@GRNET  8 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Vodafone  183.25 ms  0 %  -4 ms  D  UP  4,25Orange Business Hellas  130.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,33Verizon Hellas  132.25 ms  0 %  4 ms  D  DOWN  4,33*Total ping time is*  887 ms     




*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





DE-CIX  51.75 ms  25 %   -2 ms  B  DOWN  1,58AMS-IX  86.5 ms  0 %  -3 ms  C  UP  4,36LINX  84.5 ms  0 %  6 ms  C  UP  4,35NL-IX  86.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36RIPN@MSK-IX  108.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,35ESPANIX  90.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,35MIX  65.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37PANAP  85.5 ms  25 %   -1 ms  C  DOWN  1,54Akamai  9.25 ms  0 %  -4 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Cachefly  54.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,38Google CDN  70.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Google CDN  85 ms  0 %  11 ms  C  UP  4,35Google CDN  87.5 ms  0 %  -5 ms  C  UP  4,36Yahoo US  152.5 ms  0 %  4 ms  D  UP  4,29AT and T US  171 ms  0 %  -6 ms  D  UP  4,30Global Crossing US  177.75 ms  0 %  3 ms  D  UP  4,22Level3 US  234.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  DOWN  4,04Telia US  154.5 ms  0 %  8 ms  D  UP  4,26Qwest US  175.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,24Tata Communications US  332 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  DOWN  3,63Verizon US  154.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,30Savvis US  172.25 ms  0 %  4 ms  D  DOWN  4,23America Online Transit Data Network US  161.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,28Cogent Communications US  166.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,27Hurricane Electric US  242.25 ms  0 %  -5 ms  E  UP  4,06AboveNet US  219.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  DOWN  4,10XO Communications US  217.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  UP  4,11Sprint Nextel US  143.75 ms  0 %  -2 ms  D  UP  4,33Allstream US  222.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  E  UP  4,08Telecom US  204.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  UP  4,16Deutche Telecom Germany  78 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Global Crossing Germany  67.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37Cogent Germany  85.25 ms  0 %  -3 ms  C  UP  4,36Telia Germany  58.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Level 3 Germany  112.5 ms  0 %  -3 ms  C  UP  4,35Tata Communications Germany  76.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36Savvis Germany  91.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,35Cable and Wireless Germany  85 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36PCCW Germany  80.5 ms  0 %  38 ms  C  UP  4,30NTT Communications UK  79.25 ms  0 %  -4 ms  C  UP  4,37America Online Transit Data Network UK  82 ms  0 %  8 ms  C  UP  4,35Tinet US  68.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37GEANT UK  70 ms  0 %  -3 ms  B  UP  4,37British Telecom UK  86.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36Hurricane Electric UK  89.75 ms  0 %  -6 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Tinet Netherlands  76 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  UP  4,36AboveNet Netherlands  74.5 ms  0 %  5 ms  B  UP  4,36Wanadoo Netherlands  69 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37GEANT Netherlands  64 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Opentransit France  68.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Sprint Nextel France  76.75 ms  0 %  3 ms  C  UP  4,36Seabone Italy  47.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Infostrada Italy  76.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Telstra Australia  385.25 ms  0 %  -20 ms  F  UP  3,58Optus Australia  387.25 ms  0 %  8 ms  F  UP  3,30NTT Japan  337.5 ms  0 %  -4 ms  F  DOWN  3,66AboveNet Japan  358.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  F  UP  3,50Verizon Chech  63.75 ms  0 %  -2 ms  B  UP  4,37ChinaNet China  462 ms  0 %  -2 ms  F  UP  3,02PCCW Hong Kong  316.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  F  UP  3,70Pacnet Singapore  394.75 ms  0 %  -9 ms  F  DOWN  3,43Isnet South Africa  388.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  UP  3,37Maxnet New Zealand  364.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  F  UP  3,50Bell Canada  226.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  DOWN  4,07Leaseweb Netherlands  111.75 ms  0 %  -5 ms  C  UP  4,35The Planet US  198.5 ms  0 %  23 ms  D  UP  4,01Softlayer US  187 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,21Dreamhost US  228.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  E  UP  4,06Rackspace US  188 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  UP  4,20Serverloft Germany  59 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Host-Europe Germany  62.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Hetzner Germany  66.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37OVH  70.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37*Total ping time is*  10891.5 ms     




*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGI Italy  68.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,37NGZ-Server Germany  64.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37K-Play Germany  61 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37GC-Server Germany  72.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37247CS Germany  60.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Jolt UK  66.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Multiplay UK  65.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37ServerFFS Netherlands  66.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37GS-NET Netherlands  112.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,34EA US  236 ms  0 %  -11 ms  E  DOWN  4,13Valve US  228.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  UP  4,07Gameservers US  139.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,32esport-servers de  104 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Clanhost Netherlands  72.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37RDSNET Romania   102.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Fastweb Italy  44.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Dataplex Hungary  73.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37LB-Server Germany  66.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  DOWN  4,37G-Portal Germany  103 ms  0 %  -4 ms  C  DOWN  4,35*Total ping time is*  1808.25 ms     



*Total ping time is* *13586.75 ms*  6  31  29  18  10  10Greek servers  887  80,64 msInternational servers  10891.5  151,27 msGameservers  1808.25  100,46 ms 
Test date and time is Τρίτη 18-05-2010 and time 22:01:47Cogentco   0,19Mirrorservice   0,45Apple   1,58Nvidia   0,77Microsoft   0,35LeaseWeb   0,39ServerBoost   0,86ThinkBroadband   0,13Cachefly   1,07Ovh   0,31Ntua   1,77Forthnet   2,01Otenet   1,85RootBSD   0,54*Average speed for 14 hosts*  0,88 MB/s

----------


## arial

Report created by  QSpeedTest r9 - Homepage - Discuss Target list version  201005171852 Target list comment  by Someonefromhell, v0.41 Host OS  Windows XP 32bit Test date and time  Τετάρτη 19/05/2010 00:21:46 ISP  HELLAS ON LINE S.A. Internet IP  79.167.xxx.xxx BBRAS    loopback2004.med01.dsl.hol.gr [62.38.0.170]   
*Spoiler:*





*Greek servers*

*Spoiler:*





Cyta Hellas  16.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A On Telecoms  15.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  A Hellas Online  15.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Wind  15.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Vivodi  16.25 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  A OTE  15.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Netone  15.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Forthnet  188.00 msec  0.00%  -1.00 msec  D NTUA@GRNET  15.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Orange Business Hellas  14.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Vodafone  48.25 msec  0.00%  +31.00 msec  B Verizon Hellas  170.50 msec  0.00%  +6.25 msec  D *Group total ping time*  *546.50 msec*    *Group average ping time*  *45.54 msec*    



*International servers*

*Spoiler:*





LINX  97.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C NL-IX  85.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C AMS-IX  93.00 msec  0.00%  -3.75 msec  C DE-CIX  100.50 msec  0.00%  +1.50 msec  C RIPN@MSK-IX  133.75 msec  0.00%  -7.00 msec  D MIX  99.25 msec  0.00%  +3.25 msec  C PANAP  95.75 msec  0.00%  -1.25 msec  C ESPANIX  134.75 msec  0.00%  -6.75 msec  D Akamai  16.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Google CDN  95.25 msec  0.00%  +7.25 msec  C Cachefly  93.00 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  C Google CDN  106.75 msec  0.00%  -8.00 msec  C Google CDN  112.25 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  C Yahoo US  181.75 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  D AT&T US  198.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Global Crossing US  209.50 msec  0.00%  -7.25 msec  E Level3 US  241.50 msec  0.00%  -7.25 msec  E Telia US  191.50 msec  0.00%  -7.75 msec  D Qwest US  210.25 msec  0.00%  -10.00 msec  E Tata Communications US  255.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Verizon US  175.00 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  D Savvis US  203.75 msec  0.00%  +8.25 msec  E AOL Transit Data Network US  169.00 msec  0.00%  -7.00 msec  D Cogent Communications US  179.75 msec  0.00%  +5.50 msec  D Hurricane Electric US  244.25 msec  0.00%  +2.25 msec  E AboveNet US  252.50 msec  0.00%  +8.75 msec  F Sprint Nextel US  181.50 msec  0.00%  -6.00 msec  D XO Communications US  259.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F Allstream US  203.75 msec  0.00%  -8.25 msec  E Global Crossing Germany  81.75 msec  0.00%  +2.50 msec  C Deutche Telecom Germany  114.00 msec  0.00%  -1.50 msec  C TW Telecom US  219.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E Cogent Germany  113.25 msec  0.00%  -1.00 msec  C Telia Germany  85.25 msec  0.00%  +7.00 msec  C Level 3 Germany  80.00 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  C Tata Communications Germany  77.50 msec  0.00%  -0.50 msec  C Savvis Germany  118.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C PCCW Germany  86.25 msec  0.00%  -2.25 msec  C NTT Communications UK  106.75 msec  0.00%  +6.75 msec  C Cable&Wireless Germany  101.25 msec  0.00%  +2.25 msec  C AOL Transit Data Network UK  103.75 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  C Tinet US  112.50 msec  0.00%  -6.50 msec  C GEANT UK  105.75 msec  0.00%  -2.00 msec  C British Telecom UK  97.25 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  C Hurricane Electric UK  100.75 msec  0.00%  +9.25 msec  C Tinet Netherlands  112.75 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  C AboveNet Netherlands  92.50 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  C Wanadoo Netherlands  85.50 msec  0.00%  +10.75 msec  C GEANT Netherlands  85.50 msec  0.00%  -9.75 msec  C Sprint Nextel France  93.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Seabone Italy  114.50 msec  0.00%  -1.00 msec  C Opentransit France  97.25 msec  0.00%  -9.50 msec  C Infostrada Italy  109.25 msec  0.00%  -1.50 msec  C Telstra Australia  412.25 msec  0.00%  -10.50 msec  F Optus Australia  415.00 msec  0.00%  +5.00 msec  F NTT Japan  370.75 msec  0.00%  +10.25 msec  F AboveNet Japan  405.00 msec  0.00%  -1.25 msec  F Verizon Chech  135.50 msec  0.00%  +24.75 msec  D ChinaNet China  434.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F PCCW Hong Kong  345.00 msec  0.00%  +6.00 msec  F Pacnet Signapore  376.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  F Isnet South Africa  407.00 msec  0.00%  +9.00 msec  F Bell Canada  196.00 msec  0.00%  -2.25 msec  D Leaseweb Netherlands  92.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Maxnet New Zealand  386.50 msec  0.00%  -11.75 msec  F The Planet US  220.25 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  E Softlayer US  214.75 msec  0.00%  -5.25 msec  E Rackspace US  189.25 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  D Dreamhost US  244.00 msec  0.00%  +7.00 msec  E Serverloft Germany  77.00 msec  0.00%  -2.25 msec  C Host-Europe Germany  96.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C Hetzner Germany  79.25 msec  0.00%  -2.25 msec  C OVH  112.50 msec  0.00%  -2.25 msec  C *Group total ping time*  *12324.00 msec*    *Group average ping time*  *168.82 msec*    



*Game servers*

*Spoiler:*





Fastweb Italy  101.50 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  C NGI Italy  90.00 msec  0.00%  -4.25 msec  C K-Play Germany  84.75 msec  0.00%  -3.00 msec  C Esport-Servers Germany  83.75 msec  0.00%  -3.50 msec  C NGZ-Server Germany  93.25 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  C GC-Server Germany  94.00 msec  0.00%  +4.25 msec  C 247CS Germany  84.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C LB-Server Germany  100.25 msec  0.00%  -1.50 msec  C G-Portal Germany  93.25 msec  0.00%  -1.50 msec  C Jolt UK  88.50 msec  0.00%  -0.50 msec  C Multiplay UK  94.25 msec  0.00%  +5.00 msec  C ServerFFS Netherlands  88.25 msec  0.00%  +1.50 msec  C GS-NET Netherlands  100.50 msec  0.00%  +2.50 msec  C Clanhost Netherlands  88.50 msec  0.00%  +1.75 msec  C RDSNET Romania  116.50 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  C Dataplex Hungary  124.50 msec  0.00%  -0.50 msec  C EA US  212.50 msec  0.00%  -2.00 msec  E Gameservers US  167.75 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  D Valve US  261.75 msec  0.00%  -5.50 msec  F *Group total ping time*  *2168.25 msec*    *Group average ping time*  *114.12 msec*    






*Pings per target*  4 *Threads used*  4 *Test completed in*  74.266 sec *Targets unreachable*  0 / 104 *Test total ping time*  15038.8 msec *Average ping time per target*  144.603 msec *Speed test result*  10571.1 Kbps

----------


## deniSun

Με τέτοια κατάσταση ούτε τα speed test δεν δουλεύουν

----------


## flamelab

Report created by  QSpeedTest r9 - Homepage - Discuss Target list version  201005171852 Target list comment  by Someonefromhell, v0.41 Host OS  GNU/Linux 2.6.34-ARCH x86_64 Test date and time  Wednesday 19/05/2010 00:42:25 ISP  FORTHNET SA Internet IP  178.128.xxx.xxx BBRAS  bbras-llu-kln-07L0.forthnet.gr (194.219.231.69)   
*Spoiler:*





*Greek servers*

*Spoiler:*





On Telecoms  8.10 msec  0.00%  -0.03 msec  A Vivodi  7.74 msec  0.00%  -0.18 msec  A Cyta Hellas  47.76 msec  0.00%  +0.39 msec  B Forthnet  6.84 msec  0.00%  +0.35 msec  A OTE  7.50 msec  0.00%  +0.26 msec  A NTUA@GRNET  7.29 msec  0.00%  -0.14 msec  A Hellas Online  229.48 msec  0.00%  -7.84 msec  E Vodafone  179.35 msec  0.00%  +0.65 msec  D Netone  7.69 msec  0.00%  -0.02 msec  A Orange Business Hellas  229.93 msec  0.00%  +0.15 msec  E Verizon Hellas  229.70 msec  0.00%  -0.41 msec  E Wind  556.16 msec  0.00%  +2.21 msec  F *Group total ping time*  *1517.54 msec*    *Group average ping time*  *126.46 msec*    



*International servers*

*Spoiler:*





LINX  176.57 msec  0.00%  +0.12 msec  D AMS-IX  192.95 msec  0.00%  -0.14 msec  D NL-IX  189.88 msec  0.00%  +0.35 msec  D RIPN@MSK-IX  220.33 msec  0.00%  +0.12 msec  E PANAP  112.46 msec  0.00%  -0.99 msec  C Akamai  6.41 msec  0.00%  +0.04 msec  A MIX  551.83 msec  0.00%  +4.24 msec  F Google CDN  162.03 msec  0.00%  -0.30 msec  D Google CDN  177.50 msec  0.00%  -4.48 msec  D Google CDN  178.44 msec  0.00%  -0.01 msec  D DE-CIX  N/A  100.00%  N/A  N/A Yahoo US  256.20 msec  0.00%  +0.24 msec  F AT&T US  278.32 msec  0.00%  -0.02 msec  F Global Crossing US  280.93 msec  0.00%  -0.09 msec  F Telia US  258.23 msec  0.00%  -1.52 msec  F Level3 US  273.58 msec  0.00%  +1.12 msec  F Cachefly  539.25 msec  50.00%  +0.00 msec  F Tata Communications US  433.40 msec  0.00%  +0.78 msec  F Qwest US  277.47 msec  0.00%  -0.22 msec  F Verizon US  254.71 msec  0.00%  +0.06 msec  F AOL Transit Data Network US  254.00 msec  0.00%  -0.15 msec  F Cogent Communications US  257.47 msec  0.00%  +0.26 msec  F ESPANIX  194.65 msec  0.00%  -0.28 msec  D Savvis US  271.56 msec  0.00%  +0.08 msec  F AboveNet US  320.78 msec  0.00%  +0.01 msec  F Sprint Nextel US  250.22 msec  0.00%  +0.42 msec  F XO Communications US  326.86 msec  0.00%  -0.02 msec  F Hurricane Electric US  345.89 msec  0.00%  +0.04 msec  F Allstream US  218.87 msec  0.00%  -0.64 msec  E Deutche Telecom Germany  181.42 msec  0.00%  +0.13 msec  D Global Crossing Germany  162.99 msec  0.00%  +0.01 msec  D Cogent Germany  174.24 msec  0.00%  +0.26 msec  D Level 3 Germany  106.74 msec  0.00%  -0.08 msec  C Telia Germany  185.95 msec  0.00%  -0.44 msec  D Tata Communications Germany  175.48 msec  0.00%  -0.34 msec  D Savvis Germany  180.35 msec  0.00%  +0.13 msec  D PCCW Germany  207.79 msec  0.00%  -17.58 msec  E NTT Communications UK  176.95 msec  0.00%  +0.41 msec  D AOL Transit Data Network UK  188.53 msec  0.00%  -0.33 msec  D TW Telecom US  670.62 msec  50.00%  +0.00 msec  F British Telecom UK  181.25 msec  0.00%  -0.37 msec  D Hurricane Electric UK  178.04 msec  0.00%  -0.08 msec  D Tinet Netherlands  182.05 msec  0.00%  -0.11 msec  D Cable&Wireless Germany  183.26 msec  0.00%  +0.07 msec  D GEANT UK  188.55 msec  50.00%  +0.00 msec  D Tinet US  546.29 msec  50.00%  +0.00 msec  F AboveNet Netherlands  179.94 msec  0.00%  -0.10 msec  D Wanadoo Netherlands  174.75 msec  0.00%  -0.10 msec  D Sprint Nextel France  173.67 msec  0.00%  -0.37 msec  D GEANT Netherlands  193.60 msec  0.00%  -0.28 msec  D Seabone Italy  147.15 msec  0.00%  +0.03 msec  D Telstra Australia  458.46 msec  0.00%  +0.21 msec  F Optus Australia  418.80 msec  0.00%  +1.17 msec  F NTT Japan  442.68 msec  0.00%  +6.00 msec  F AboveNet Japan  455.70 msec  0.00%  +0.30 msec  F Verizon Chech  175.24 msec  0.00%  -0.24 msec  D Infostrada Italy  561.00 msec  50.00%  +0.00 msec  F PCCW Hong Kong  408.28 msec  0.00%  +0.11 msec  F ChinaNet China  492.78 msec  0.00%  +0.39 msec  F Opentransit France  179.17 msec  0.00%  -0.04 msec  D Pacnet Signapore  401.61 msec  0.00%  +0.11 msec  F Bell Canada  268.88 msec  0.00%  -0.21 msec  F Leaseweb Netherlands  112.66 msec  0.00%  +0.49 msec  C Isnet South Africa  494.05 msec  0.00%  +5.00 msec  F Maxnet New Zealand  469.64 msec  0.00%  +0.11 msec  F Softlayer US  286.45 msec  0.00%  +0.44 msec  F Dreamhost US  338.31 msec  0.00%  -0.09 msec  F Serverloft Germany  172.95 msec  0.00%  -0.02 msec  D Rackspace US  287.21 msec  0.00%  +0.17 msec  F The Planet US  289.83 msec  0.00%  +0.27 msec  F OVH  201.31 msec  0.00%  -0.12 msec  E Host-Europe Germany  160.41 msec  50.00%  +0.00 msec  D Hetzner Germany  202.17 msec  50.00%  +0.00 msec  E *Group total ping time*  *19277.99 msec*    *Group average ping time*  *267.75 msec*    



*Game servers*

*Spoiler:*





Fastweb Italy  144.93 msec  0.00%  +0.52 msec  D NGI Italy  184.36 msec  0.00%  -0.06 msec  D K-Play Germany  161.14 msec  0.00%  -0.04 msec  D 247CS Germany  128.16 msec  0.00%  +0.95 msec  D GC-Server Germany  118.57 msec  0.00%  -0.78 msec  C Esport-Servers Germany  102.20 msec  0.00%  +0.57 msec  C G-Portal Germany  105.70 msec  0.00%  +0.39 msec  C NGZ-Server Germany  200.84 msec  0.00%  -3.52 msec  E ServerFFS Netherlands  181.51 msec  0.00%  -0.51 msec  D Jolt UK  525.01 msec  0.00%  -3.40 msec  F GS-NET Netherlands  111.85 msec  0.00%  -0.70 msec  C Clanhost Netherlands  185.88 msec  0.00%  -0.66 msec  D RDSNET Romania  222.55 msec  0.00%  +6.06 msec  E Dataplex Hungary  186.35 msec  0.00%  -0.00 msec  D EA US  283.59 msec  0.00%  +0.44 msec  F Valve US  341.91 msec  0.00%  +0.10 msec  F Gameservers US  282.94 msec  0.00%  +1.06 msec  F LB-Server Germany  N/A  100.00%  N/A  N/A Multiplay UK  556.52 msec  50.00%  +0.00 msec  F *Group total ping time*  *4024.03 msec*    *Group average ping time*  *223.56 msec*    






*Pings per target*  2 *Threads used*  4 *Test completed in*  45.596 sec *Targets unreachable*  2 / 104 *Test total ping time*  24819.6 msec *Average ping time per target*  243.329 msec *Speed test result*  6685.78 Kbps 
Αυτο δεν ειναι μπουκωμα. Αυτο ειναι η Πατησίων σε ωρα αιχμής.

----------


## arial

flamelab αχαχαχχα ! Και νομιζα πως εγω σερνομουν  :Razz:

----------


## parsifal

:Worthy: 

Report created by  QSpeedTest r9 - Homepage - Discuss Target list version  201005171852 Target list comment  by Someonefromhell, v0.41 Host OS  Windows 7 Test date and time  Wednesday 19/05/2010 00:53:14 ISP  FORTHNET SA Internet IP  77.49.xxx.xxx BBRAS    bbras-llu-kln-10L0.forthnet.gr [194.219.231.89]   
*Spoiler:*





*Greek servers*

*Spoiler:*





Vivodi  30.70 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B On Telecoms  34.40 msec  0.00%  -1.60 msec  B Cyta Hellas  125.50 msec  0.00%  -0.70 msec  D Forthnet  31.00 msec  0.00%  +1.80 msec  B Hellas Online  186.00 msec  0.00%  +1.80 msec  D OTE  34.10 msec  0.00%  -1.20 msec  B Netone  30.30 msec  0.00%  +0.10 msec  B NTUA@GRNET  29.50 msec  0.00%  +0.30 msec  A Vodafone  203.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Orange Business Hellas  263.90 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Verizon Hellas  201.70 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Wind  647.22 msec  10.00%  +1.89 msec  F *Group total ping time*  *1817.82 msec*    *Group average ping time*  *151.49 msec*    



*International servers*

*Spoiler:*





AMS-IX  135.50 msec  0.00%  +0.30 msec  D LINX  152.60 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D NL-IX  217.10 msec  0.00%  +0.30 msec  E RIPN@MSK-IX  243.80 msec  0.00%  +1.90 msec  E DE-CIX  196.56 msec  10.00%  +1.11 msec  D ESPANIX  215.30 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E PANAP  137.20 msec  0.00%  +0.10 msec  D Akamai  130.60 msec  0.00%  +0.90 msec  D Google CDN  190.50 msec  0.00%  +0.30 msec  D Google CDN  200.30 msec  0.00%  -0.60 msec  E Google CDN  201.56 msec  10.00%  +0.00 msec  E Yahoo US  275.40 msec  0.00%  +0.10 msec  F AT&T US  290.00 msec  0.00%  +0.30 msec  F MIX  617.71 msec  30.00%  -1.14 msec  F Cachefly  607.38 msec  20.00%  +1.12 msec  F Global Crossing US  312.67 msec  10.00%  -0.11 msec  F Level3 US  269.90 msec  0.00%  -0.30 msec  F Telia US  231.40 msec  0.00%  -1.30 msec  E Qwest US  299.80 msec  0.00%  -0.10 msec  F Tata Communications US  285.30 msec  0.00%  -0.10 msec  F AOL Transit Data Network US  218.70 msec  0.00%  -0.80 msec  E Verizon US  276.30 msec  0.00%  +0.20 msec  F Savvis US  245.50 msec  0.00%  +0.30 msec  E Cogent Communications US  275.70 msec  0.00%  -1.20 msec  F Hurricane Electric US  360.70 msec  0.00%  +0.10 msec  F Sprint Nextel US  270.50 msec  0.00%  -2.20 msec  F AboveNet US  306.00 msec  10.00%  -1.33 msec  F Allstream US  241.60 msec  0.00%  -1.60 msec  E XO Communications US  339.67 msec  10.00%  +0.33 msec  F Deutche Telecom Germany  158.00 msec  0.00%  +0.10 msec  D Global Crossing Germany  194.40 msec  0.00%  +0.10 msec  D Telia Germany  134.50 msec  0.00%  +0.10 msec  D Level 3 Germany  128.67 msec  10.00%  +0.44 msec  D Tata Communications Germany  132.80 msec  0.00%  +1.30 msec  D Savvis Germany  207.90 msec  0.00%  -0.20 msec  E Cogent Germany  199.50 msec  20.00%  -1.88 msec  D PCCW Germany  184.60 msec  0.00%  +0.10 msec  D NTT Communications UK  194.40 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D AOL Transit Data Network UK  145.00 msec  0.00%  +0.30 msec  D Cable&Wireless Germany  199.22 msec  10.00%  -0.22 msec  D TW Telecom US  760.50 msec  40.00%  -3.67 msec  F GEANT UK  215.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E British Telecom UK  195.70 msec  0.00%  +0.10 msec  D AboveNet Netherlands  137.30 msec  0.00%  -1.80 msec  D Wanadoo Netherlands  139.70 msec  0.00%  -0.20 msec  D Tinet Netherlands  220.60 msec  0.00%  -0.30 msec  E Hurricane Electric UK  207.67 msec  10.00%  +0.22 msec  E Tinet US  629.62 msec  20.00%  +1.12 msec  F Opentransit France  188.70 msec  0.00%  +0.20 msec  D Sprint Nextel France  196.30 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D GEANT Netherlands  229.10 msec  0.00%  +0.90 msec  E Seabone Italy  170.00 msec  0.00%  +1.10 msec  D Optus Australia  441.60 msec  0.00%  +1.20 msec  F NTT Japan  441.40 msec  0.00%  -5.30 msec  F AboveNet Japan  429.40 msec  0.00%  +1.10 msec  F Telstra Australia  495.78 msec  10.00%  -1.56 msec  F Verizon Chech  142.90 msec  0.00%  +5.00 msec  D Infostrada Italy  646.75 msec  20.00%  -1.62 msec  F PCCW Hong Kong  418.30 msec  0.00%  +0.20 msec  F ChinaNet China  539.90 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Isnet South Africa  393.80 msec  0.00%  -0.70 msec  F Pacnet Signapore  461.78 msec  10.00%  +0.78 msec  F Leaseweb Netherlands  135.70 msec  0.00%  -2.20 msec  D Maxnet New Zealand  494.00 msec  0.00%  -1.50 msec  F Bell Canada  355.10 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Softlayer US  258.00 msec  0.00%  -0.10 msec  F Serverloft Germany  127.20 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  D Dreamhost US  349.90 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Rackspace US  209.00 msec  0.00%  -0.90 msec  E The Planet US  251.50 msec  20.00%  +0.25 msec  F Host-Europe Germany  196.90 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D OVH  200.50 msec  20.00%  +0.12 msec  E Hetzner Germany  225.80 msec  50.00%  +0.20 msec  E *Group total ping time*  *20130.12 msec*    *Group average ping time*  *275.76 msec*    



*Game servers*

*Spoiler:*





K-Play Germany  128.60 msec  0.00%  +0.10 msec  D NGI Italy  140.20 msec  0.00%  -0.20 msec  D NGZ-Server Germany  137.40 msec  0.00%  +1.60 msec  D Fastweb Italy  171.40 msec  0.00%  +1.20 msec  D GC-Server Germany  147.56 msec  10.00%  +1.89 msec  D 247CS Germany  131.80 msec  0.00%  -0.50 msec  D G-Portal Germany  126.00 msec  0.00%  -0.10 msec  D LB-Server Germany  135.80 msec  0.00%  +0.10 msec  D ServerFFS Netherlands  143.80 msec  0.00%  -0.20 msec  D Esport-Servers Germany  126.62 msec  20.00%  +0.00 msec  D GS-NET Netherlands  133.22 msec  10.00%  +0.11 msec  D Clanhost Netherlands  135.30 msec  0.00%  -0.30 msec  D RDSNET Romania  232.10 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  E Jolt UK  593.70 msec  0.00%  -2.40 msec  F Dataplex Hungary  143.00 msec  0.00%  -0.20 msec  D EA US  270.50 msec  0.00%  +1.10 msec  F Valve US  303.50 msec  0.00%  +0.70 msec  F Multiplay UK  630.33 msec  40.00%  +1.33 msec  F Gameservers US  316.83 msec  40.00%  +0.67 msec  F *Group total ping time*  *4147.67 msec*    *Group average ping time*  *218.30 msec*    






*Pings per target*  10 *Threads used*  5 *Test completed in*  119.949 sec *Targets unreachable*  0 / 104 *Test total ping time*  26095.6 msec *Average ping time per target*  250.919 msec *Speed test result*  12508.7 Kbps

----------


## treli@ris

Pings αριστα, download κακο ...

*Your WAN IP is 79.166 xxxxx**Your BBRAS is equettimedout.* *Your ISP is :  Hellas On Line S.A.*Test date and time is Τετάρτη 19-05-2010 and time 13:04:32Server List by Someonefromhell v0.412 Threads in useMOS (mean opinion score), is scaled from 5=best to 1=worst 
*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  32.5 ms  0 %  7 ms  B  UP  4,38Wind  23 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,39Cyta Hellas  22 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,39On Telecoms  25 ms  0 %  5 ms  A  UP  4,39Vivodi  22.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  UP  4,39Forthnet  119.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,34OTE  23.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,39Netone  22.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  A  DOWN  4,39NTUA@GRNET  22 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,39Vodafone  24.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,39Orange Business Hellas  22.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  A  DOWN  4,39Verizon Hellas  132.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,33*Total ping time is*  491.75 ms     




*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





DE-CIX  91.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36AMS-IX  76.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36LINX  84.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36NL-IX  101.25 ms  0 %  36 ms  C  UP  4,26RIPN@MSK-IX  119.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,34ESPANIX  184.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,22MIX  90.25 ms  0 %  -4 ms  C  DOWN  4,36PANAP  82.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Akamai  23.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,39Cachefly  71 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Google CDN  75.5 ms  0 %  32 ms  C  UP  4,33Google CDN  79.25 ms  0 %  -4 ms  C  UP  4,37Google CDN  83.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Yahoo US  161 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,30AT and T US  182.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  DOWN  4,23Global Crossing US  193.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,19Level3 US  212.25 ms  0 %  -22 ms  E  UP  4,27Telia US  163.75 ms  0 %  -5 ms  D  DOWN  4,31Qwest US  194 ms  0 %  6 ms  D  DOWN  4,15Tata Communications US  207.5 ms  0 %  4 ms  E  DOWN  4,12Verizon US  158.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,29Savvis US  185.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,21America Online Transit Data Network US  156 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,30Cogent Communications US  167 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,27Hurricane Electric US  230.5 ms  0 %  10 ms  E  DOWN  3,99AboveNet US  226.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  DOWN  4,07XO Communications US  240.5 ms  0 %  -17 ms  E  DOWN  4,15Sprint Nextel US  152 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  DOWN  4,30Allstream US  184.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  DOWN  4,21Telecom US  209.75 ms  0 %  -2 ms  E  DOWN  4,15Deutche Telecom Germany  105.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,35Global Crossing Germany  78 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Cogent Germany  255.5 ms  0 %  -3 ms  F  DOWN  4,00Telia Germany  82 ms  0 %  38 ms  C  UP  4,30Level 3 Germany  72.5 ms  0 %  5 ms  B  DOWN  4,36Tata Communications Germany  69.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  UP  4,37Savvis Germany  98 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Cable and Wireless Germany  78 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36PCCW Germany  69 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37NTT Communications UK  83 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36America Online Transit Data Network UK  82.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Tinet US  86.5 ms  0 %  -6 ms  C  DOWN  4,36GEANT UK  82.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36British Telecom UK  88 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Hurricane Electric UK  88 ms  0 %  -7 ms  C  DOWN  4,37Tinet Netherlands  87.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36AboveNet Netherlands  173.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  UP  4,24Wanadoo Netherlands  85.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36GEANT Netherlands  86 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Opentransit France  82.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,36Sprint Nextel France  85.75 ms  0 %  -7 ms  C  DOWN  4,37Seabone Italy  91.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Infostrada Italy  100 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Telstra Australia  396.25 ms  0 %  -25 ms  F  UP  3,58Optus Australia  385.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  DOWN  3,39NTT Japan  359.5 ms  0 %  41 ms  F  DOWN  3,10AboveNet Japan  368 ms  0 %  33 ms  F  UP  3,14Verizon Chech  78.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36ChinaNet China  429 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  DOWN  3,17PCCW Hong Kong  318.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  DOWN  3,70Pacnet Singapore  269 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  DOWN  3,92Isnet South Africa  260.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  DOWN  3,94Maxnet New Zealand  382.25 ms  0 %  21 ms  F  UP  3,19Bell Canada  251.5 ms  0 %  -15 ms  F  UP  4,10Leaseweb Netherlands  86.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36The Planet US  196.25 ms  0 %  -2 ms  D  DOWN  4,20Softlayer US  195.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,18Dreamhost US  225.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  DOWN  4,08Rackspace US  204.25 ms  0 %  -5 ms  E  DOWN  4,19Serverloft Germany  76 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36Host-Europe Germany  73.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  DOWN  4,36Hetzner Germany  73.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37OVH  87.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36*Total ping time is*  11318.25 ms     




*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGI Italy  97.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,35NGZ-Server Germany  74 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,36K-Play Germany  84.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36GC-Server Germany  81.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36247CS Germany  71 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37Jolt UK  86 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Multiplay UK  82.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36ServerFFS Netherlands  79.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36GS-NET Netherlands  81.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  DOWN  4,36EA US  225.75 ms  0 %  -24 ms  E  DOWN  4,24Valve US  237 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  DOWN  4,04Gameservers US  156.25 ms  0 %  4 ms  D  DOWN  4,28esport-servers de  73.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Clanhost Netherlands  80.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36RDSNET Romania   0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00Fastweb Italy  137 ms  0 %  -13 ms  D  UP  4,34Dataplex Hungary  106 ms  0 %  24 ms  C  UP  4,31LB-Server Germany  93.75 ms  0 %  -6 ms  C  UP  4,36G-Portal Germany  92.75 ms  0 %  -10 ms  C  UP  4,37*Total ping time is*  1940.75 ms     



*Total ping time is* *13750.75 ms*  10  10  44  18  10  11Greek servers  491.75  44,70 msInternational servers  11318.25  157,20 msGameservers  1940.75  107,82 ms 
Test date and time is Τετάρτη 19-05-2010 and time 13:04:18Cogentco   0,48Mirrorservice   0,48Apple   0,09Nvidia   0,41Microsoft   0,51LeaseWeb   1,23ServerBoost   1,72ThinkBroadband   0,31Cachefly   1,78Ovh   0,73Ntua   1,58Forthnet   0,80Otenet   1,84RootBSD   0,87*Average speed for 14 hosts*  0,92 MB/s

----------


## nnn

:dance: 

*Your WAN IP is 188.4. xxxxx**Your BBRAS is 194.219.239.194* *Your ISP is :  FORTHnet SA*Test date and time is Τετάρτη 19-05-2010 and time 17:11:36Server List by Someonefromhell v0.412 Threads in useMOS (mean opinion score), is scaled from 5=best to 1=worst 

*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  115.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,34Wind  110.5 ms  0 %  6 ms  C  UP  4,34Cyta Hellas  98 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,35On Telecoms  10 ms  0 %  -5 ms  A  UP  4,40Vivodi  8.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Forthnet  8 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  UP  4,40OTE  8.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,40Netone  11 ms  0 %  9 ms  A  UP  4,39NTUA@GRNET  9 ms  0 %  -2 ms  A  UP  4,40Vodafone  133.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,33Orange Business Hellas  132.5 ms  0 %  6 ms  D  UP  4,32Verizon Hellas  134 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,33*Total ping time is*  778.75 ms     




*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





DE-CIX  68.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37AMS-IX  85.5 ms  0 %  -5 ms  C  DOWN  4,36LINX  74.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37NL-IX  87.25 ms  0 %  -5 ms  C  UP  4,36RIPN@MSK-IX  108.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,34ESPANIX  91.5 ms  0 %  -3 ms  C  UP  4,36MIX  65.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37PANAP  64.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Akamai  17 ms  0 %  -12 ms  A  UP  4,41Cachefly  53.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Google CDN  61.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Google CDN  74 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Google CDN  87 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Yahoo US  152 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,31AT and T US  169 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  DOWN  4,27Global Crossing US  178 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  UP  4,23Level3 US  225 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  DOWN  4,08Telia US  149 ms  0 %  -9 ms  D  DOWN  4,33Qwest US  174.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,25Tata Communications US  334 ms  0 %  -3 ms  F  UP  3,66Verizon US  154.75 ms  0 %  -4 ms  D  UP  4,32Savvis US  224.5 ms  0 %  11 ms  E  UP  4,01America Online Transit Data Network US  157.75 ms  0 %  6 ms  D  DOWN  4,27Cogent Communications US  164.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  DOWN  4,28Hurricane Electric US  241.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  E  DOWN  4,03AboveNet US  218.75 ms  0 %  3 ms  E  DOWN  4,09XO Communications US  216 ms  0 %  -1 ms  E  DOWN  4,13Sprint Nextel US  140.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  DOWN  4,32Allstream US  166.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,27Telecom US  220.75 ms  0 %  108 ms  E  UP  3,13Deutche Telecom Germany  75.25 ms  0 %  4 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Global Crossing Germany  71.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37Cogent Germany  86.5 ms  0 %  -6 ms  C  UP  4,36Telia Germany  67 ms  0 %  -29 ms  B  UP  4,40Level 3 Germany  61.75 ms  0 %  -6 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Tata Communications Germany  78.75 ms  0 %  9 ms  C  UP  4,35Savvis Germany  91 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Cable and Wireless Germany  84.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36PCCW Germany  70.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37NTT Communications UK  76.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36America Online Transit Data Network UK  77.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Tinet US  70 ms  0 %  4 ms  B  UP  4,36GEANT UK  74.5 ms  0 %  -6 ms  B  UP  4,37British Telecom UK  86.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Hurricane Electric UK  88.75 ms  0 %  -2 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Tinet Netherlands  72.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,36AboveNet Netherlands  69.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Wanadoo Netherlands  72.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,36GEANT Netherlands  66.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,37Opentransit France  72.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,37Sprint Nextel France  81 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36Seabone Italy  54.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,38Infostrada Italy  79.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  UP  4,36Telstra Australia  381.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  F  DOWN  3,42Optus Australia  378.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  F  DOWN  3,43NTT Japan  378.75 ms  0 %  -53 ms  F  UP  3,90AboveNet Japan  364.75 ms  0 %  15 ms  F  UP  3,34Verizon Chech  64 ms  0 %  -6 ms  B  UP  4,38ChinaNet China  423 ms  0 %  -2 ms  F  DOWN  3,22PCCW Hong Kong  372.5 ms  0 %  -5 ms  F  UP  3,50Pacnet Singapore  391.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  DOWN  3,36Isnet South Africa  385 ms  0 %  6 ms  F  DOWN  3,33Maxnet New Zealand  370.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  UP  3,45Bell Canada  241.25 ms  0 %  14 ms  E  UP  3,92Leaseweb Netherlands  66.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  DOWN  4,37The Planet US  201.5 ms  0 %  12 ms  E  UP  4,08Softlayer US  188.75 ms  0 %  3 ms  D  UP  4,19Dreamhost US  250.25 ms  0 %  -54 ms   UP  4,32Rackspace US  182.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,23Serverloft Germany  60 ms  0 %  3 ms  B  UP  4,37Host-Europe Germany  61.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Hetzner Germany  67.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37OVH  72.25 ms  0 %  -4 ms  B  UP  4,37*Total ping time is*  10858.5 ms     




*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGI Italy  84 ms  0 %  46 ms  C  UP  4,25NGZ-Server Germany  68.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,37K-Play Germany  62.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37GC-Server Germany  75.25 ms  0 %  -3 ms  C  UP  4,37247CS Germany  63.25 ms  0 %  -6 ms  B  UP  4,38Jolt UK  69 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  UP  4,37Multiplay UK  68.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37ServerFFS Netherlands  70 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37GS-NET Netherlands  66 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37EA US  192.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  DOWN  4,20Valve US  231 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  UP  4,06Gameservers US  144.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,32esport-servers de  61.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Clanhost Netherlands  76.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36RDSNET Romania   0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00Fastweb Italy  49.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,38Dataplex Hungary  77 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36LB-Server Germany  72 ms  0 %  12 ms  B  UP  4,35G-Portal Germany  60.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37*Total ping time is*  1592 ms     



*Total ping time is* *13229.25 ms*  7  36  23  17  9  10Greek servers  778.75  70,80 msInternational servers  10858.5  150,81 msGameservers  1592  88,44 ms 
Test date and time is Τετάρτη 19-05-2010 and time 17:11:33Cogentco   0,37Mirrorservice   0,43Apple   1,86Nvidia   1,74Microsoft   1,81LeaseWeb   1,76ServerBoost   1,53ThinkBroadband   1,25Cachefly   1,83Ovh   0,81Ntua   1,77Forthnet   1,68Otenet   1,90RootBSD   0,86*Average speed for 14 hosts*  1,40 MB/s

----------


## Andreaslar

Report created by  QSpeedTest r9 - Homepage - Discuss Target list version  201005171852 Target list comment  by Someonefromhell, v0.41 Host OS  Windows 7 Test date and time  Τετάρτη 19/05/2010 18:40:18 ISP  FORTHNET SA Internet IP  178.128.xxx.xxx BBRAS    bbras-llu-kln-07L0.forthnet.gr [194.219.231.69]   
*Spoiler:*





*Greek servers*

*Spoiler:*





On Telecoms  85.50 msec  0.00%  +15.25 msec  C Cyta Hellas  151.25 msec  0.00%  +25.75 msec  D Vivodi  49.25 msec  0.00%  -16.25 msec  B Wind  270.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F Hellas Online  276.00 msec  0.00%  +14.25 msec  F Forthnet  85.50 msec  0.00%  +13.50 msec  C OTE  80.50 msec  0.00%  +11.00 msec  C Netone  70.25 msec  0.00%  -1.00 msec  B NTUA@GRNET  69.25 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  B Vodafone  161.75 msec  0.00%  +6.75 msec  D Verizon Hellas  171.25 msec  0.00%  -5.50 msec  D Orange Business Hellas  272.00 msec  0.00%  +14.25 msec  F *Group total ping time*  *1743.25 msec*    *Group average ping time*  *145.27 msec*    



*International servers*

*Spoiler:*





AMS-IX  115.25 msec  0.00%  +26.00 msec  C DE-CIX  232.50 msec  0.00%  +23.50 msec  E LINX  262.75 msec  0.00%  -2.25 msec  F NL-IX  277.25 msec  0.00%  -3.25 msec  F RIPN@MSK-IX  270.50 msec  0.00%  +2.00 msec  F MIX  97.75 msec  0.00%  +3.50 msec  C PANAP  99.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C ESPANIX  232.25 msec  0.00%  +11.00 msec  E Cachefly  124.00 msec  0.00%  -19.75 msec  C Akamai  137.00 msec  0.00%  -17.25 msec  D Google CDN  222.00 msec  0.00%  +3.75 msec  E Google CDN  237.50 msec  0.00%  -1.75 msec  E Google CDN  215.00 msec  0.00%  -1.50 msec  E Yahoo US  286.50 msec  0.00%  +4.25 msec  F AT&T US  334.25 msec  0.00%  -13.00 msec  F Global Crossing US  344.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  F Level3 US  261.75 msec  0.00%  -18.25 msec  F Telia US  229.75 msec  0.00%  -4.25 msec  E Qwest US  345.75 msec  0.00%  +20.50 msec  F Savvis US  239.75 msec  0.00%  -10.00 msec  E Verizon US  304.50 msec  0.00%  -8.25 msec  F Tata Communications US  415.75 msec  0.00%  -5.50 msec  F AOL Transit Data Network US  225.00 msec  0.00%  -5.25 msec  E Cogent Communications US  334.25 msec  0.00%  -3.00 msec  F AboveNet US  295.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Hurricane Electric US  411.75 msec  0.00%  +6.00 msec  F XO Communications US  320.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F Allstream US  246.50 msec  0.00%  +15.25 msec  E Sprint Nextel US  318.25 msec  0.00%  +4.25 msec  F Deutche Telecom Germany  137.50 msec  0.00%  -9.25 msec  D TW Telecom US  303.50 msec  0.00%  -1.50 msec  F Telia Germany  124.25 msec  0.00%  +9.25 msec  C Global Crossing Germany  249.50 msec  0.00%  +3.00 msec  E Cogent Germany  223.00 msec  0.00%  -3.75 msec  E Tata Communications Germany  162.25 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  D Savvis Germany  256.50 msec  0.00%  -6.75 msec  F Cable&Wireless Germany  253.50 msec  0.00%  +13.25 msec  F Level 3 Germany  93.33 msec  25.00%  +3.00 msec  C PCCW Germany  255.00 msec  0.00%  -6.25 msec  F Tinet US  121.25 msec  0.00%  -3.00 msec  C AOL Transit Data Network UK  145.00 msec  0.00%  +11.75 msec  D NTT Communications UK  225.75 msec  0.00%  -9.00 msec  E GEANT UK  234.50 msec  0.00%  -16.75 msec  E British Telecom UK  240.25 msec  0.00%  -26.50 msec  E Hurricane Electric UK  249.50 msec  0.00%  -9.50 msec  E Tinet Netherlands  240.50 msec  0.00%  -1.50 msec  E AboveNet Netherlands  131.25 msec  0.00%  +13.50 msec  D Wanadoo Netherlands  135.50 msec  0.00%  -23.25 msec  D GEANT Netherlands  231.25 msec  0.00%  -18.75 msec  E Sprint Nextel France  235.75 msec  0.00%  +10.75 msec  E Opentransit France  232.50 msec  0.00%  +16.25 msec  E Seabone Italy  212.00 msec  0.00%  -9.50 msec  E Infostrada Italy  143.00 msec  0.00%  -23.25 msec  D Optus Australia  446.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F NTT Japan  435.75 msec  0.00%  +12.00 msec  F Telstra Australia  552.25 msec  0.00%  -10.50 msec  F AboveNet Japan  435.00 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  F Verizon Chech  235.00 msec  0.00%  -5.75 msec  E Pacnet Signapore  474.75 msec  0.00%  -4.00 msec  F ChinaNet China  575.50 msec  0.00%  -9.75 msec  F PCCW Hong Kong  523.50 msec  0.00%  -11.50 msec  F Isnet South Africa  411.75 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  F Leaseweb Netherlands  147.00 msec  0.00%  -11.25 msec  D The Planet US  274.50 msec  0.00%  -3.50 msec  F Bell Canada  407.25 msec  0.00%  -20.50 msec  F Maxnet New Zealand  550.75 msec  0.00%  -7.25 msec  F Softlayer US  282.75 msec  0.00%  +10.25 msec  F Serverloft Germany  138.50 msec  0.00%  -15.50 msec  D Dreamhost US  307.50 msec  0.00%  -1.25 msec  F Rackspace US  283.50 msec  0.00%  -0.75 msec  F Hetzner Germany  118.50 msec  0.00%  +19.50 msec  C Host-Europe Germany  259.75 msec  0.00%  -8.00 msec  F OVH  194.75 msec  0.00%  +7.50 msec  D *Group total ping time*  *19327.58 msec*    *Group average ping time*  *264.76 msec*    



*Game servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGI Italy  133.50 msec  0.00%  +1.75 msec  D K-Play Germany  122.50 msec  0.00%  -1.25 msec  C NGZ-Server Germany  124.50 msec  0.00%  +9.50 msec  C Fastweb Italy  215.25 msec  0.00%  +1.50 msec  E Esport-Servers Germany  106.25 msec  0.00%  -8.50 msec  C LB-Server Germany  109.75 msec  0.00%  -8.75 msec  C 247CS Germany  118.50 msec  0.00%  +8.00 msec  C GC-Server Germany  137.50 msec  0.00%  -15.50 msec  D G-Portal Germany  118.50 msec  0.00%  -22.75 msec  C Multiplay UK  130.00 msec  0.00%  +4.50 msec  D GS-NET Netherlands  127.25 msec  0.00%  +18.75 msec  D ServerFFS Netherlands  132.75 msec  0.00%  +8.00 msec  D Jolt UK  236.25 msec  0.00%  +15.75 msec  E Clanhost Netherlands  111.50 msec  0.00%  +2.50 msec  C Dataplex Hungary  120.00 msec  0.00%  +7.00 msec  C EA US  219.75 msec  0.00%  -18.25 msec  E Gameservers US  222.25 msec  0.00%  -23.00 msec  E Valve US  299.75 msec  0.00%  -22.25 msec  F RDSNET Romania  N/A  100.00%  N/A  N/A *Group total ping time*  *2785.75 msec*    *Group average ping time*  *154.76 msec*    






*Pings per target*  4 *Threads used*  4 *Test completed in*  60.904 sec *Targets unreachable*  1 / 104 *Test total ping time*  23856.6 msec *Average ping time per target*  231.617 msec *Speed test result*  3646.65 Kbps

----------


## arial

Report created by  QSpeedTest r9 - Homepage - Discuss Target list version  201005171852 Target list comment  by Someonefromhell, v0.41 Host OS  Windows XP 32bit Test date and time  Τετάρτη 19/05/2010 18:46:44 ISP  HELLAS ON LINE S.A. Internet IP  79.167.xxx.xxx BBRAS    loopback2004.med01.dsl.hol.gr [62.38.0.170]   
*Spoiler:*





*Greek servers*

*Spoiler:*





Cyta Hellas  15.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Wind  15.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Hellas Online  15.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A On Telecoms  15.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Vivodi  16.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A OTE  15.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Netone  16.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Forthnet  124.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Vodafone  18.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A NTUA@GRNET  14.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Orange Business Hellas  15.25 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  A Verizon Hellas  147.75 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  D *Group total ping time*  *428.75 msec*    *Group average ping time*  *35.73 msec*    



*International servers*

*Spoiler:*





DE-CIX  71.00 msec  0.00%  -0.75 msec  B AMS-IX  79.00 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  C LINX  85.75 msec  0.00%  +2.75 msec  C NL-IX  80.75 msec  0.00%  +2.25 msec  C MIX  82.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C RIPN@MSK-IX  119.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C PANAP  85.75 msec  0.00%  +1.50 msec  C ESPANIX  117.00 msec  0.00%  -1.00 msec  C Akamai  16.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Google CDN  68.00 msec  0.00%  -3.25 msec  B Google CDN  86.75 msec  0.00%  -2.50 msec  C Cachefly  88.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Google CDN  90.00 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  C Yahoo US  163.75 msec  0.00%  +2.50 msec  D AT&T US  186.75 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  D Global Crossing US  193.50 msec  0.00%  -0.50 msec  D Level3 US  237.25 msec  0.00%  -3.50 msec  E Telia US  168.25 msec  0.00%  -2.50 msec  D Qwest US  196.00 msec  0.00%  +2.50 msec  D Tata Communications US  232.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  E Verizon US  165.00 msec  0.00%  +3.25 msec  D Savvis US  187.25 msec  0.00%  -3.25 msec  D AOL Transit Data Network US  169.00 msec  0.00%  -2.00 msec  D Cogent Communications US  165.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Hurricane Electric US  248.00 msec  0.00%  -2.25 msec  E Sprint Nextel US  173.75 msec  0.00%  -2.75 msec  D AboveNet US  239.50 msec  0.00%  -1.25 msec  E XO Communications US  242.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  E Allstream US  185.75 msec  0.00%  +3.25 msec  D Deutche Telecom Germany  98.25 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  C Global Crossing Germany  87.25 msec  0.00%  +2.50 msec  C TW Telecom US  214.25 msec  0.00%  +2.00 msec  E Level 3 Germany  80.50 msec  0.00%  +2.50 msec  C Telia Germany  79.50 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  C Cogent Germany  182.00 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  D Tata Communications Germany  73.50 msec  0.00%  -0.50 msec  B Savvis Germany  102.00 msec  0.00%  -1.50 msec  C Cable&Wireless Germany  76.75 msec  0.00%  -1.25 msec  C PCCW Germany  72.50 msec  0.00%  -2.25 msec  B NTT Communications UK  94.00 msec  0.00%  -7.00 msec  C AOL Transit Data Network UK  84.25 msec  0.00%  -2.75 msec  C Tinet US  94.75 msec  0.00%  -2.00 msec  C GEANT UK  84.25 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  C British Telecom UK  91.50 msec  0.00%  +3.00 msec  C Hurricane Electric UK  84.75 msec  0.00%  +2.50 msec  C Tinet Netherlands  89.75 msec  0.00%  +1.50 msec  C AboveNet Netherlands  84.25 msec  0.00%  +2.00 msec  C Wanadoo Netherlands  87.25 msec  0.00%  -2.25 msec  C GEANT Netherlands  80.75 msec  0.00%  -2.50 msec  C Opentransit France  81.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Sprint Nextel France  93.75 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  C Seabone Italy  95.75 msec  0.00%  +1.50 msec  C Infostrada Italy  111.25 msec  0.00%  -4.25 msec  C Telstra Australia  390.75 msec  0.00%  +5.75 msec  F Optus Australia  387.75 msec  0.00%  -2.00 msec  F NTT Japan  353.00 msec  0.00%  -2.75 msec  F AboveNet Japan  375.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Verizon Chech  77.25 msec  0.00%  -2.25 msec  C ChinaNet China  424.25 msec  0.00%  -1.75 msec  F PCCW Hong Kong  387.75 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  F Pacnet Signapore  357.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Isnet South Africa  346.00 msec  0.00%  -2.75 msec  F Bell Canada  244.00 msec  0.00%  +3.00 msec  E Maxnet New Zealand  368.75 msec  0.00%  -4.00 msec  F Leaseweb Netherlands  85.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C The Planet US  201.75 msec  0.00%  -1.00 msec  E Softlayer US  226.50 msec  0.00%  +2.00 msec  E Dreamhost US  243.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Rackspace US  193.00 msec  0.00%  -1.25 msec  D Serverloft Germany  73.75 msec  0.00%  -2.75 msec  B Host-Europe Germany  80.75 msec  0.00%  -1.00 msec  C Hetzner Germany  78.50 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  C OVH  96.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C *Group total ping time*  *11538.50 msec*    *Group average ping time*  *158.06 msec*    



*Game servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGI Italy  80.25 msec  0.00%  -3.75 msec  C NGZ-Server Germany  73.25 msec  0.00%  -1.50 msec  B K-Play Germany  74.75 msec  0.00%  -0.75 msec  B Fastweb Italy  97.50 msec  0.00%  -3.00 msec  C Esport-Servers Germany  68.00 msec  0.00%  +1.75 msec  B 247CS Germany  72.25 msec  0.00%  +4.75 msec  B LB-Server Germany  82.00 msec  0.00%  -0.75 msec  C GC-Server Germany  90.00 msec  0.00%  +2.00 msec  C G-Portal Germany  72.75 msec  0.00%  -3.25 msec  B Multiplay UK  85.00 msec  0.00%  +3.00 msec  C ServerFFS Netherlands  82.25 msec  0.00%  +3.75 msec  C Jolt UK  94.50 msec  0.00%  +2.25 msec  C GS-NET Netherlands  80.75 msec  0.00%  -2.25 msec  C Clanhost Netherlands  75.25 msec  0.00%  +1.75 msec  C Dataplex Hungary  91.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C EA US  198.50 msec  0.00%  +3.75 msec  D Gameservers US  169.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Valve US  247.00 msec  0.00%  -3.75 msec  E RDSNET Romania  N/A  100.00%  N/A  N/A *Group total ping time*  *1835.00 msec*    *Group average ping time*  *101.94 msec*    






*Pings per target*  4 *Threads used*  4 *Test completed in*  77.953 sec *Targets unreachable*  1 / 104 *Test total ping time*  13802.2 msec *Average ping time per target*  134.002 msec *Speed test result*  10489.1 Kbps

----------


## deniSun

Report created by  QSpeedTest r9 - Homepage - Discuss Target list version  201005171852 Target list comment  by Someonefromhell, v0.41 Host OS  Windows 7 Test date and time  Τετάρτη 19/05/2010 23:26:35 ISP  FORTHNET SA Internet IP  79.103.xxx.xxx BBRAS    bbras-llu-lsf-12L0.forthnet.gr [213.16.253.150]   
*Spoiler:*





*Greek servers*

*Spoiler:*





On Telecoms  37.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Vivodi  82.75 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  C Hellas Online  168.25 msec  0.00%  +1.50 msec  D Cyta Hellas  177.50 msec  0.00%  -0.50 msec  D Forthnet  36.50 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  B OTE  36.50 msec  0.00%  -0.75 msec  B NTUA@GRNET  35.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Netone  85.00 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  C Orange Business Hellas  136.25 msec  0.00%  -1.75 msec  D Vodafone  190.50 msec  0.00%  -0.50 msec  D Verizon Hellas  139.75 msec  0.00%  -1.00 msec  D Wind  126.00 msec  25.00%  -2.67 msec  D *Group total ping time*  *1251.75 msec*    *Group average ping time*  *104.31 msec*    



*International servers*

*Spoiler:*





LINX  83.75 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  C AMS-IX  92.75 msec  0.00%  -0.75 msec  C DE-CIX  96.50 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  C NL-IX  78.00 msec  0.00%  -1.75 msec  C RIPN@MSK-IX  120.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C MIX  81.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C ESPANIX  103.00 msec  0.00%  -0.75 msec  C PANAP  94.50 msec  0.00%  -1.50 msec  C Akamai  35.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Cachefly  69.50 msec  0.00%  -1.00 msec  B Google CDN  71.50 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  B Google CDN  108.75 msec  0.00%  -6.75 msec  C Google CDN  83.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Yahoo US  170.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D AT&T US  193.75 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  D Global Crossing US  193.50 msec  0.00%  +2.50 msec  D Level3 US  234.75 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  E Telia US  201.00 msec  0.00%  +29.00 msec  E Qwest US  195.00 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  D Tata Communications US  230.50 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  E Verizon US  168.25 msec  0.00%  -2.75 msec  D Savvis US  186.25 msec  0.00%  -1.25 msec  D AOL Transit Data Network US  175.00 msec  0.00%  -1.00 msec  D Cogent Communications US  176.25 msec  0.00%  -0.50 msec  D Hurricane Electric US  266.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F Sprint Nextel US  166.00 msec  0.00%  -1.50 msec  D AboveNet US  233.50 msec  0.00%  -0.50 msec  E XO Communications US  234.50 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  E Deutche Telecom Germany  78.25 msec  0.00%  -0.50 msec  C Global Crossing Germany  70.25 msec  0.00%  +1.50 msec  B Cogent Germany  72.25 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  B Telia Germany  84.50 msec  0.00%  +2.50 msec  C TW Telecom US  217.00 msec  0.00%  +1.75 msec  E Tata Communications Germany  71.75 msec  0.00%  +1.50 msec  B Savvis Germany  74.50 msec  0.00%  -1.00 msec  B Level 3 Germany  127.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D PCCW Germany  71.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B NTT Communications UK  85.75 msec  0.00%  +1.75 msec  C Cable&Wireless Germany  79.25 msec  0.00%  -0.50 msec  C AOL Transit Data Network UK  90.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Tinet US  79.25 msec  0.00%  -1.25 msec  C GEANT UK  83.50 msec  0.00%  -1.50 msec  C Hurricane Electric UK  86.25 msec  0.00%  -2.50 msec  C Allstream US  207.33 msec  25.00%  +0.67 msec  E British Telecom UK  101.50 msec  0.00%  -0.75 msec  C Tinet Netherlands  78.75 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  C AboveNet Netherlands  79.25 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  C GEANT Netherlands  80.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Wanadoo Netherlands  91.25 msec  0.00%  +2.00 msec  C Opentransit France  80.00 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  C Sprint Nextel France  82.25 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  C Infostrada Italy  96.00 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  C Seabone Italy  97.75 msec  0.00%  +1.75 msec  C Telstra Australia  395.50 msec  0.00%  +1.75 msec  F NTT Japan  352.25 msec  0.00%  +3.75 msec  F Optus Australia  390.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Verizon Chech  79.00 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  C AboveNet Japan  365.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F ChinaNet China  361.50 msec  0.00%  -1.25 msec  F PCCW Hong Kong  405.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Isnet South Africa  384.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  F Pacnet Signapore  403.00 msec  0.00%  -1.75 msec  F Leaseweb Netherlands  89.75 msec  0.00%  -2.50 msec  C Bell Canada  266.00 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  F Maxnet New Zealand  378.75 msec  0.00%  -1.00 msec  F The Planet US  219.00 msec  0.00%  +3.25 msec  E Softlayer US  215.25 msec  0.00%  -1.00 msec  E Serverloft Germany  83.50 msec  0.00%  +1.50 msec  C Host-Europe Germany  83.75 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  C Dreamhost US  266.00 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  F Hetzner Germany  90.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Rackspace US  212.75 msec  0.00%  -2.00 msec  E OVH  85.00 msec  75.00%  +0.00 msec  C *Group total ping time*  *11637.58 msec*    *Group average ping time*  *159.42 msec*    



*Game servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGZ-Server Germany  74.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B NGI Italy  91.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Fastweb Italy  96.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C K-Play Germany  84.75 msec  0.00%  -1.00 msec  C GC-Server Germany  96.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C LB-Server Germany  78.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C 247CS Germany  72.25 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  B Esport-Servers Germany  113.25 msec  0.00%  -1.25 msec  C Jolt UK  81.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C G-Portal Germany  112.00 msec  0.00%  +1.75 msec  C ServerFFS Netherlands  83.00 msec  0.00%  +1.75 msec  C Multiplay UK  83.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C GS-NET Netherlands  88.75 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  C Clanhost Netherlands  92.75 msec  0.00%  +1.50 msec  C Dataplex Hungary  101.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C RDSNET Romania  152.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Gameservers US  155.25 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  D Valve US  237.00 msec  0.00%  -1.25 msec  E EA US  217.50 msec  0.00%  +3.75 msec  E *Group total ping time*  *2113.00 msec*    *Group average ping time*  *111.21 msec*    






*Pings per target*  4 *Threads used*  4 *Test completed in*  45.481 sec *Targets unreachable*  0 / 104 *Test total ping time*  15002.3 msec *Average ping time per target*  144.253 msec *Speed test result*  13753.9 Kbps

----------


## arial

Report created by  QSpeedTest r9 - Homepage - Discuss Target list version  201005171852 Target list comment  by Someonefromhell, v0.41 Host OS  Windows XP 32bit Test date and time  Πέμπτη 20/05/2010 13:47:42 ISP  HELLAS ON LINE S.A. Internet IP  79.166.xxx.xxx BBRAS    loopback2004.med01.dsl.hol.gr [62.38.0.170]   
*Spoiler:*





*Greek servers*

*Spoiler:*





Cyta Hellas  19.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A On Telecoms  20.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Wind  19.00 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  A Hellas Online  43.50 msec  0.00%  +24.50 msec  B Vivodi  20.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Netone  19.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  A OTE  19.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Forthnet  117.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C NTUA@GRNET  18.25 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  A Orange Business Hellas  20.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Vodafone  21.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Verizon Hellas  127.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D *Group total ping time*  *465.75 msec*    *Group average ping time*  *38.81 msec*    



*International servers*

*Spoiler:*





AMS-IX  70.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B LINX  78.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C DE-CIX  83.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C NL-IX  73.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B RIPN@MSK-IX  113.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C MIX  78.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C PANAP  77.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C ESPANIX  177.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Akamai  20.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Cachefly  74.25 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  B Google CDN  64.75 msec  0.00%  +4.75 msec  B Google CDN  74.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Google CDN  77.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Yahoo US  156.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D AT&T US  179.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Global Crossing US  187.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D Level3 US  193.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Telia US  167.00 msec  0.00%  +3.50 msec  D Qwest US  192.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D Tata Communications US  208.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Verizon US  156.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Savvis US  185.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D AOL Transit Data Network US  154.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Cogent Communications US  161.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Hurricane Electric US  216.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Sprint Nextel US  162.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D AboveNet US  237.25 msec  0.00%  -0.75 msec  E XO Communications US  235.75 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  E Allstream US  183.00 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  D Global Crossing Germany  76.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Deutche Telecom Germany  98.50 msec  0.00%  +9.75 msec  C TW Telecom US  204.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E Level 3 Germany  66.50 msec  0.00%  -0.75 msec  B Cogent Germany  161.00 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  D Telia Germany  70.75 msec  0.00%  -3.00 msec  B Tata Communications Germany  70.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B PCCW Germany  68.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Savvis Germany  96.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C NTT Communications UK  80.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Cable&Wireless Germany  75.50 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  C AOL Transit Data Network UK  82.50 msec  0.00%  +5.75 msec  C Tinet US  84.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C GEANT UK  85.00 msec  0.00%  -2.25 msec  C British Telecom UK  83.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Hurricane Electric UK  88.25 msec  0.00%  -1.00 msec  C Tinet Netherlands  78.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Wanadoo Netherlands  92.00 msec  0.00%  -12.75 msec  C AboveNet Netherlands  150.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D GEANT Netherlands  79.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Opentransit France  77.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Sprint Nextel France  81.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Seabone Italy  115.00 msec  0.00%  +2.50 msec  C Infostrada Italy  99.00 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  C Telstra Australia  384.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Optus Australia  393.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F NTT Japan  368.25 msec  0.00%  +5.00 msec  F AboveNet Japan  359.75 msec  0.00%  -1.25 msec  F Verizon Chech  73.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B PCCW Hong Kong  321.25 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  F ChinaNet China  423.25 msec  0.00%  -0.50 msec  F Isnet South Africa  264.75 msec  0.00%  -0.75 msec  F Pacnet Signapore  331.75 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  F Bell Canada  239.75 msec  0.00%  +1.75 msec  E Leaseweb Netherlands  89.00 msec  0.00%  +6.00 msec  C Maxnet New Zealand  355.50 msec  0.00%  -0.75 msec  F The Planet US  191.33 msec  25.00%  +0.33 msec  D Softlayer US  193.75 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  D Dreamhost US  220.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E Serverloft Germany  69.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Rackspace US  202.75 msec  0.00%  -1.75 msec  E Host-Europe Germany  65.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Hetzner Germany  70.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B OVH  85.25 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  C *Group total ping time*  *11003.33 msec*    *Group average ping time*  *150.73 msec*    



*Game servers*

*Spoiler:*





Fastweb Italy  86.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C NGI Italy  94.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C K-Play Germany  79.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C NGZ-Server Germany  72.50 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  B Esport-Servers Germany  63.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B 247CS Germany  65.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B GC-Server Germany  174.25 msec  0.00%  -9.50 msec  D LB-Server Germany  75.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C G-Portal Germany  63.50 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  B Jolt UK  83.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Multiplay UK  81.00 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  C ServerFFS Netherlands  77.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C GS-NET Netherlands  114.25 msec  0.00%  -7.00 msec  C Clanhost Netherlands  70.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B RDSNET Romania  100.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Dataplex Hungary  91.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C EA US  192.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Valve US  230.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  E Gameservers US  151.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D *Group total ping time*  *1966.25 msec*    *Group average ping time*  *103.49 msec*    






*Pings per target*  4 *Threads used*  4 *Test completed in*  70.703 sec *Targets unreachable*  0 / 104 *Test total ping time*  13435.3 msec *Average ping time per target*  129.186 msec *Speed test result*  11641.5 Kbps

----------


## nnn

Αργά - Ελεύθερα -  Βασανιστικά , Forthnet Double Play  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
 :Goodnight: 

*Your WAN IP is 77.49. xxxxx**Your BBRAS is 194.219.231.36* *Your ISP is :  FORTHnet SA*Test date and time is Πέμπτη 20-05-2010 and time 15:38:06Server List by Someonefromhell v0.412 Threads in useMOS (mean opinion score), is scaled from 5=best to 1=worst 

*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  126 ms  0 %  32 ms  D  DOWN  4,20Wind  246.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  E  UP  4,01Cyta Hellas  101.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,35On Telecoms  9.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Vivodi  8.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Forthnet  7 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40OTE  7.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Netone  8.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40NTUA@GRNET  9.75 ms  0 %  -2 ms  A  UP  4,40Vodafone  122.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,34Orange Business Hellas  229.5 ms  0 %  3 ms  E  UP  4,05Verizon Hellas  124.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,33*Total ping time is*  1001.25 ms     




*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





DE-CIX  214.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  UP  4,12AMS-IX  63.75 ms  0 %  -3 ms  B  DOWN  4,37LINX  75.25 ms  0 %  3 ms  C  UP  4,36NL-IX  204.5 ms  25 %   -48 ms  E  UP  1,52RIPN@MSK-IX  185.75 ms  25 %   5 ms  D  UP  1,32ESPANIX  260 ms  0 %  -32 ms  F  UP  4,19MIX  66.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37PANAP  65.25 ms  0 %  -2 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Akamai  54.75 ms  0 %  3 ms  B  UP  4,37Cachefly  55.25 ms  0 %  -5 ms  B  UP  4,38Google CDN  154.75 ms  25 %   0 ms  D  UP  1,46Google CDN  157.75 ms  25 %   23 ms  D  UP  1,29Google CDN  218 ms  0 %  -3 ms  E  UP  4,13Yahoo US  290 ms  0 %  2 ms  F  UP  3,81AT and T US  306.75 ms  0 %  5 ms  F  UP  3,71Global Crossing US  276.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  UP  3,89Level3 US  192 ms  0 %  -3 ms  D  DOWN  4,22Telia US  151.75 ms  0 %  -3 ms  D  UP  4,32Qwest US  236.5 ms  25 %   5 ms  E  UP  1,17Tata Communications US  230.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  DOWN  4,06Verizon US  297.25 ms  0 %  47 ms  F  UP  3,36Savvis US  167.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  DOWN  4,28America Online Transit Data Network US  151.5 ms  0 %  -5 ms  D  DOWN  4,32Cogent Communications US  292.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  UP  3,82Hurricane Electric US  370.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  UP  3,45AboveNet US  219.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  UP  4,11XO Communications US  231.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  E  UP  4,07Sprint Nextel US  204 ms  25 %   -39 ms  E  UP  1,50Allstream US  176.75 ms  0 %  -15 ms  D  DOWN  4,32Telecom US  195.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  DOWN  4,19Deutche Telecom Germany  75.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Global Crossing Germany  175.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  D  UP  4,26Cogent Germany  197 ms  0 %  -7 ms  D  UP  4,23Telia Germany  57.75 ms  0 %  -19 ms  B  DOWN  4,39Level 3 Germany  61.25 ms  0 %  -3 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Tata Communications Germany  57.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Savvis Germany  181.5 ms  0 %  15 ms  D  UP  4,13Cable and Wireless Germany  214.5 ms  0 %  -5 ms  E  UP  4,16PCCW Germany  202.75 ms  0 %  3 ms  E  UP  4,14NTT Communications UK  205.75 ms  0 %  3 ms  E  UP  4,13America Online Transit Data Network UK  73.5 ms  0 %  3 ms  B  DOWN  4,36Tinet US  67 ms  0 %  -5 ms  B  DOWN  4,37GEANT UK  204.25 ms  0 %  -4 ms  E  UP  4,18British Telecom UK  183.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,23Hurricane Electric UK  234 ms  0 %  11 ms  E  UP  3,97Tinet Netherlands  225 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  UP  4,09AboveNet Netherlands  66.75 ms  0 %  4 ms  B  DOWN  4,36Wanadoo Netherlands  67.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  DOWN  4,37GEANT Netherlands  197.75 ms  0 %  -4 ms  D  UP  4,21Opentransit France  199.25 ms  0 %  5 ms  D  UP  4,14Sprint Nextel France  174.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,24Seabone Italy  143.5 ms  0 %  -8 ms  D  UP  4,33Infostrada Italy  75 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  DOWN  4,36Telstra Australia  498.5 ms  0 %  3 ms  F  UP  2,77Optus Australia  374.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  F  DOWN  3,45NTT Japan  351.75 ms  0 %  -18 ms  F  DOWN  3,72AboveNet Japan  352.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  DOWN  3,55Verizon Chech  169.5 ms  0 %  -44 ms  D  UP  4,36ChinaNet China  511.75 ms  0 %  -4 ms  F  UP  2,78PCCW Hong Kong  410.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  UP  3,26Pacnet Singapore  379.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  F  DOWN  3,40Isnet South Africa  397.25 ms  0 %  97 ms  F  UP  2,32Maxnet New Zealand  472 ms  0 %  -5 ms  F  UP  3,00Bell Canada  374.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  UP  3,43Leaseweb Netherlands  67.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37The Planet US  184.25 ms  0 %  4 ms  D  DOWN  4,20Softlayer US  182.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,23Dreamhost US  266.5 ms  25 %   -176 ms  F  UP  1,72Rackspace US  184.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  DOWN  4,23Serverloft Germany  59.5 ms  0 %  5 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Host-Europe Germany  130.75 ms  25 %   -2 ms  D  UP  1,50Hetzner Germany  70.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37OVH  204 ms  0 %  5 ms  E  UP  4,13*Total ping time is*  14750.25 ms     




*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGI Italy  68.25 ms  0 %  -3 ms  B  UP  4,37NGZ-Server Germany  61 ms  0 %  3 ms  B  DOWN  4,37K-Play Germany  64.25 ms  0 %  4 ms  B  DOWN  4,37GC-Server Germany  104 ms  0 %  -9 ms  C  UP  4,36247CS Germany  60.75 ms  0 %  5 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Jolt UK  68.25 ms  0 %  5 ms  B  UP  4,36Multiplay UK  66.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37ServerFFS Netherlands  69.5 ms  0 %  6 ms  B  UP  4,36GS-NET Netherlands  66.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37EA US  194 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,19Valve US  234.5 ms  0 %  -3 ms  E  UP  4,07Gameservers US  140.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,32esport-servers de  57.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Clanhost Netherlands  65 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  DOWN  4,37RDSNET Romania   235.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  E  UP  4,06Fastweb Italy  143.5 ms  0 %  3 ms  D  UP  4,32Dataplex Hungary  71 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  DOWN  4,36LB-Server Germany  67.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37G-Portal Germany  55 ms  0 %  -2 ms  B  DOWN  4,38*Total ping time is*  1893.75 ms     



*Total ping time is* *17645.25 ms*  6  29  6  26  19  18Greek servers  1001.25  91,02 msInternational servers  14750.25  204,86 msGameservers  1893.75  105,21 ms 
Test date and time is Πέμπτη 20-05-2010 and time 15:38:03Cogentco   0,05Mirrorservice   0,37Apple   1,65Nvidia   1,17Microsoft   1,15LeaseWeb   0,07ServerBoost   1,35ThinkBroadband   1,12Cachefly   1,87Ovh   0,07Ntua   1,16Forthnet   1,99Otenet   1,27RootBSD   0,22*Average speed for 14 hosts*  0,97 MB/s

----------


## Thuglife

Report created by  QSpeedTest r14 - Homepage - Discuss Target list version  201005261818 Target list comment  by Someonefromhell, v0.42 Host OS  FreeBSD 8.1-PRERELEASE amd64 Test date and time  Sunday 30/05/2010 02:39:32 ISP  HELLAS ON LINE S.A. Internet IP  62.38.xxx.xxx BBRAS  loopback2004.med01.dsl.hol.gr (62.38.0.170)   
*Spoiler:*





*Greek servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  22.95 msec  0.00%  +0.71 msec  A Cyta Hellas  22.77 msec  0.00%  -0.22 msec  A Netone  24.12 msec  0.00%  -0.01 msec  A Wind  24.03 msec  0.00%  -0.53 msec  A OTE  24.74 msec  0.00%  +0.11 msec  A Vivodi  25.21 msec  0.00%  +0.10 msec  A On Telecoms  23.93 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A NTUA@GRNET  23.56 msec  0.00%  -0.22 msec  A Orange Business Hellas  24.68 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Vodafone  26.74 msec  0.00%  +0.28 msec  A Forthnet  131.34 msec  0.00%  +0.32 msec  D Verizon Hellas  289.04 msec  0.00%  +4.73 msec  F *Group sum*  *663.11 msec*    *Group average*  *55.26 msec*  *0.00%*   *B*



*International servers*

*Spoiler:*





LINX  90.25 msec  0.00%  -0.04 msec  C PANAP  85.15 msec  0.00%  -0.02 msec  C NL-IX  85.55 msec  0.00%  -0.02 msec  C MIX  97.45 msec  0.00%  -0.04 msec  C DE-CIX  101.13 msec  0.00%  +0.04 msec  C RIPN@MSK-IX  131.74 msec  0.00%  +0.04 msec  D AMS-IX  151.98 msec  0.00%  +0.48 msec  D ESPANIX  191.92 msec  0.00%  -0.05 msec  D Google CDN  94.68 msec  0.00%  +0.21 msec  C Google CDN  102.86 msec  0.00%  -0.33 msec  C Cachefly  104.49 msec  0.00%  -0.11 msec  C Google CDN  98.08 msec  0.00%  -0.39 msec  C Akamai  90.92 msec  0.00%  -0.05 msec  C Yahoo US  161.75 msec  0.00%  -1.02 msec  D AT&T US  182.37 msec  0.00%  +0.40 msec  D Global Crossing US  177.53 msec  0.00%  -0.30 msec  D Qwest US  191.96 msec  0.00%  -0.30 msec  D Telia US  209.01 msec  0.00%  -0.04 msec  E Level3 US  226.12 msec  0.00%  -0.46 msec  E Tata Communications US  225.50 msec  0.00%  +0.58 msec  E Savvis US  188.59 msec  0.00%  -0.04 msec  D AOL Transit Data Network US  165.22 msec  0.00%  +0.15 msec  D Verizon US  344.80 msec  0.00%  -1.66 msec  F Cogent Communications US  189.75 msec  0.00%  +0.26 msec  D Sprint Nextel US  170.37 msec  0.00%  +0.62 msec  D Hurricane Electric US  226.15 msec  0.00%  +0.12 msec  E AboveNet US  215.63 msec  0.00%  -0.00 msec  E Global Crossing Germany  88.78 msec  0.00%  +0.10 msec  C Deutche Telecom Germany  99.08 msec  0.00%  +0.16 msec  C XO Communications US  225.96 msec  0.00%  -0.98 msec  E TW Telecom US  220.38 msec  0.00%  +0.12 msec  E Telia Germany  100.60 msec  0.00%  -0.00 msec  C Tata Communications Germany  101.89 msec  0.00%  +0.42 msec  C Savvis Germany  98.19 msec  0.00%  +0.76 msec  C Cable&Wireless Germany  96.19 msec  0.00%  +0.15 msec  C Level 3 Germany  150.67 msec  0.00%  -2.32 msec  D PCCW Germany  87.85 msec  0.00%  +0.07 msec  C NTT Communications UK  87.21 msec  0.00%  +1.32 msec  C Allstream US  349.50 msec  0.00%  -2.88 msec  F Tinet US  91.87 msec  0.00%  +3.58 msec  C GEANT UK  92.03 msec  0.00%  +0.17 msec  C British Telecom UK  88.36 msec  0.00%  +0.14 msec  C Cogent Germany  303.28 msec  0.00%  -0.52 msec  F Hurricane Electric UK  94.47 msec  0.00%  +1.39 msec  C Tinet Netherlands  89.90 msec  0.00%  +0.12 msec  C AboveNet Netherlands  102.45 msec  0.00%  -0.11 msec  C Wanadoo Netherlands  89.77 msec  0.00%  -0.18 msec  C GEANT Netherlands  94.21 msec  0.00%  -0.47 msec  C Sprint Nextel France  89.02 msec  0.00%  +0.30 msec  C AOL Transit Data Network UK  249.45 msec  0.00%  +1.38 msec  E Infostrada Italy  104.44 msec  0.00%  -0.08 msec  C Seabone Italy  131.40 msec  0.00%  +0.06 msec  D Opentransit France  247.10 msec  0.00%  -5.07 msec  E Verizon Chech  247.89 msec  0.00%  -0.52 msec  E Telstra Australia  376.13 msec  0.00%  -0.02 msec  F Optus Australia  388.44 msec  0.00%  -0.43 msec  F AboveNet Japan  361.01 msec  0.00%  +0.35 msec  F PCCW Hong Kong  321.23 msec  0.00%  +0.02 msec  F NTT Japan  472.28 msec  0.00%  -36.28 msec  F ChinaNet China  418.03 msec  0.00%  -0.20 msec  F Leaseweb Netherlands  84.74 msec  0.00%  -0.02 msec  C Pacnet Signapore  392.81 msec  0.00%  +0.12 msec  F Bell Canada  233.13 msec  0.00%  -1.35 msec  E The Planet US  199.69 msec  0.00%  -0.46 msec  D Isnet South Africa  367.27 msec  0.00%  +0.45 msec  F Softlayer US  192.81 msec  0.00%  -0.60 msec  D Rackspace US  200.00 msec  0.00%  -0.74 msec  E Host-Europe Germany  87.54 msec  0.00%  +0.15 msec  C Maxnet New Zealand  356.94 msec  0.00%  -0.67 msec  F Dreamhost US  231.63 msec  0.00%  +0.13 msec  E OVH  90.12 msec  0.00%  -0.04 msec  C Hetzner Germany  152.49 msec  0.00%  +0.49 msec  D Serverloft Germany  204.78 msec  0.00%  -0.36 msec  E *Group sum*  *13253.93 msec*    *Group average*  *181.56 msec*  *0.00%*   *D*



*Game servers*

*Spoiler:*





Esport-Servers Germany  85.02 msec  0.00%  -0.12 msec  C K-Play Germany  89.52 msec  0.00%  +0.08 msec  C NGI Italy  113.44 msec  0.00%  -0.17 msec  C 247CS Germany  147.36 msec  0.00%  -2.23 msec  D G-Portal Germany  86.95 msec  0.00%  -0.15 msec  C Jolt UK  87.25 msec  0.00%  +0.07 msec  C Multiplay UK  103.35 msec  0.00%  +0.02 msec  C LB-Server Germany  228.44 msec  0.00%  +0.28 msec  E GC-Server Germany  236.48 msec  0.00%  +0.92 msec  E NGZ-Server Germany  245.57 msec  0.00%  +0.81 msec  E Fastweb Italy  246.95 msec  0.00%  +0.92 msec  E ServerFFS Netherlands  91.09 msec  0.00%  -0.39 msec  C GS-NET Netherlands  86.31 msec  0.00%  -0.15 msec  C Clanhost Netherlands  89.39 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Dataplex Hungary  99.24 msec  0.00%  -0.52 msec  C Gameservers US  193.96 msec  0.00%  -0.20 msec  D EA US  205.55 msec  0.00%  +3.85 msec  E RDSNET Romania  246.96 msec  0.00%  +4.09 msec  E Valve US  378.69 msec  0.00%  -0.00 msec  F *Group sum*  *3061.52 msec*    *Group average*  *161.13 msec*  *0.00%*   *D*






*Pings per target*  4 *Threads used*  8 *Test completed in*  31.962 sec *Targets unreachable*  0 / 104 *Test total ping time*  16978.6 msec *Average ping time per target*  163.255 msec *Speed test result*  5030.59 Kbps

----------


## deniSun

Report created by  QSpeedTest r14 - Homepage - Discuss Target list version  201005261818 Target list comment  by Someonefromhell, v0.42 Host OS  Windows 7 x86 Test date and time  Κυριακή 30/05/2010 08:39:54 ISP  FORTHNET SA Internet IP  79.103.xxx.xxx BBRAS    bbras-llu-lsf-11L0.forthnet.gr [194.219.239.209]   
*Spoiler:*





*Greek servers*

*Spoiler:*





On Telecoms  37.75 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  B Wind  109.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Hellas Online  133.50 msec  0.00%  +5.00 msec  D Vivodi  84.00 msec  0.00%  +2.75 msec  C Cyta Hellas  172.00 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  D Forthnet  36.00 msec  0.00%  -0.75 msec  B OTE  35.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B NTUA@GRNET  36.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Netone  78.50 msec  0.00%  +2.00 msec  C Vodafone  140.75 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  D Orange Business Hellas  127.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Verizon Hellas  145.00 msec  0.00%  -1.25 msec  D *Group sum*  *1136.00 msec*    *Group average*  *94.67 msec*  *0.00%*   *C*



*International servers*

*Spoiler:*





DE-CIX  82.75 msec  0.00%  -1.00 msec  C LINX  86.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C AMS-IX  89.75 msec  0.00%  +2.75 msec  C NL-IX  76.50 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  C RIPN@MSK-IX  113.75 msec  0.00%  -0.50 msec  C ESPANIX  99.25 msec  0.00%  -1.75 msec  C MIX  116.25 msec  0.00%  +36.50 msec  C Akamai  35.25 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  B PANAP  92.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Google CDN  68.50 msec  0.00%  +2.50 msec  B Cachefly  68.00 msec  0.00%  +2.50 msec  B Google CDN  80.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Google CDN  93.25 msec  0.00%  -2.50 msec  C Yahoo US  163.00 msec  0.00%  +1.75 msec  D AT&T US  189.00 msec  0.00%  -4.75 msec  D Global Crossing US  186.25 msec  0.00%  +1.50 msec  D Level3 US  218.50 msec  0.00%  +1.50 msec  E Telia US  167.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D Qwest US  191.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Tata Communications US  221.25 msec  0.00%  -0.50 msec  E Verizon US  169.00 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  D Savvis US  184.50 msec  0.00%  +3.00 msec  D AOL Transit Data Network US  158.50 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  D Cogent Communications US  162.00 msec  0.00%  +2.50 msec  D Hurricane Electric US  268.25 msec  0.00%  +1.75 msec  F Sprint Nextel US  164.75 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  D AboveNet US  226.00 msec  0.00%  -1.75 msec  E XO Communications US  229.75 msec  0.00%  +2.25 msec  E Deutche Telecom Germany  74.50 msec  0.00%  -0.75 msec  B Global Crossing Germany  89.50 msec  0.00%  +20.50 msec  C Cogent Germany  68.00 msec  0.00%  -2.25 msec  B Allstream US  193.50 msec  0.00%  -2.75 msec  D TW Telecom US  204.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E Telia Germany  79.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Tata Communications Germany  66.25 msec  0.00%  +3.00 msec  B Level 3 Germany  80.50 msec  0.00%  -0.75 msec  C Savvis Germany  68.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B PCCW Germany  67.25 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  B NTT Communications UK  84.75 msec  0.00%  -1.00 msec  C AOL Transit Data Network UK  87.00 msec  0.00%  -1.25 msec  C Tinet US  93.75 msec  0.00%  +3.50 msec  C Cable&Wireless Germany  74.75 msec  0.00%  +1.75 msec  B GEANT UK  81.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C British Telecom UK  99.50 msec  0.00%  -1.25 msec  C Hurricane Electric UK  86.00 msec  0.00%  -1.00 msec  C Tinet Netherlands  76.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C AboveNet Netherlands  78.00 msec  0.00%  -0.50 msec  C Wanadoo Netherlands  90.25 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  C GEANT Netherlands  71.75 msec  0.00%  -0.75 msec  B Sprint Nextel France  84.00 msec  0.00%  +2.75 msec  C Opentransit France  78.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C Seabone Italy  87.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Infostrada Italy  95.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Telstra Australia  396.50 msec  0.00%  +2.25 msec  F NTT Japan  339.50 msec  0.00%  -0.75 msec  F Optus Australia  385.00 msec  0.00%  +2.75 msec  F AboveNet Japan  361.75 msec  0.00%  +2.50 msec  F Verizon Chech  72.00 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  B ChinaNet China  350.50 msec  0.00%  +3.00 msec  F Isnet South Africa  334.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  F PCCW Hong Kong  404.50 msec  0.00%  +2.50 msec  F Pacnet Signapore  390.50 msec  0.00%  +1.50 msec  F Leaseweb Netherlands  82.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Bell Canada  245.25 msec  0.00%  +2.25 msec  E The Planet US  204.50 msec  0.00%  -1.75 msec  E Softlayer US  224.00 msec  0.00%  +5.00 msec  E Maxnet New Zealand  508.00 msec  0.00%  +20.75 msec  F Serverloft Germany  81.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Dreamhost US  253.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F Host-Europe Germany  78.50 msec  0.00%  -0.75 msec  C Rackspace US  203.00 msec  0.00%  +3.00 msec  E Hetzner Germany  84.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C OVH  90.00 msec  75.00%  +0.00 msec  C *Group sum*  *11352.25 msec*    *Group average*  *155.51 msec*  *1.03%*   *D*



*Game servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGI Italy  89.25 msec  0.00%  -1.50 msec  C Fastweb Italy  90.50 msec  0.00%  -1.25 msec  C K-Play Germany  81.25 msec  0.00%  -2.50 msec  C Esport-Servers Germany  64.50 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  B 247CS Germany  71.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B GC-Server Germany  88.75 msec  0.00%  +2.75 msec  C LB-Server Germany  77.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C G-Portal Germany  70.00 msec  0.00%  +2.50 msec  B NGZ-Server Germany  74.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Jolt UK  84.75 msec  0.00%  -1.00 msec  C Multiplay UK  81.75 msec  0.00%  +2.50 msec  C ServerFFS Netherlands  79.75 msec  0.00%  -2.25 msec  C GS-NET Netherlands  88.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Clanhost Netherlands  90.25 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  C RDSNET Romania  95.75 msec  0.00%  +2.75 msec  C Dataplex Hungary  97.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C EA US  206.75 msec  0.00%  -2.50 msec  E Gameservers US  148.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Valve US  235.50 msec  0.00%  +2.75 msec  E *Group sum*  *1916.25 msec*    *Group average*  *100.86 msec*  *0.00%*   *C*






*Pings per target*  4 *Threads used*  4 *Test completed in*  45.562 sec *Targets unreachable*  0 / 104 *Test total ping time*  14404.5 msec *Average ping time per target*  138.505 msec *Speed test result*  13938.1 Kbps

----------


## arial

Report created by  QSpeedTest r14 - Homepage - Discuss Target list version  201005261818 Target list comment  by Someonefromhell, v0.42 Host OS  Windows XP x86 Test date and time  Κυριακή 30/05/2010 15:24:44 ISP  HELLAS ON LINE S.A. Internet IP  79.166.xxx.xxx BBRAS    loopback2004.med01.dsl.hol.gr [62.38.0.170]   
*Spoiler:*





*Greek servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  19.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A On Telecoms  18.50 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  A Wind  19.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Cyta Hellas  24.50 msec  0.00%  -3.50 msec  A Vivodi  20.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  A OTE  19.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Netone  19.75 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  A Forthnet  146.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D NTUA@GRNET  18.75 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  A Vodafone  21.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Orange Business Hellas  19.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Verizon Hellas  134.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D *Group sum*  *480.00 msec*    *Group average*  *40.00 msec*  *0.00%*   *B*



*International servers*

*Spoiler:*





DE-CIX  76.25 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  C AMS-IX  72.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B LINX  78.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C NL-IX  72.50 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  B MIX  86.25 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  C RIPN@MSK-IX  117.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C ESPANIX  180.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D PANAP  75.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Akamai  20.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Cachefly  66.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Google CDN  93.75 msec  0.00%  -1.00 msec  C Google CDN  102.00 msec  0.00%  -5.75 msec  C Google CDN  96.75 msec  0.00%  -0.75 msec  C Yahoo US  155.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D AT&T US  178.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Global Crossing US  194.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D Level3 US  213.00 msec  0.00%  -0.75 msec  E Telia US  158.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Qwest US  190.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Tata Communications US  219.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Verizon US  154.67 msec  25.00%  +0.33 msec  D Savvis US  194.00 msec  50.00%  +0.00 msec  D AOL Transit Data Network US  152.00 msec  50.00%  +0.00 msec  D Cogent Communications US  157.50 msec  50.00%  +2.50 msec  D Hurricane Electric US  225.50 msec  50.00%  +0.50 msec  E XO Communications US  227.50 msec  50.00%  +0.50 msec  E AboveNet US  226.00 msec  50.00%  -1.00 msec  E Sprint Nextel US  159.00 msec  50.00%  +1.00 msec  D Allstream US  179.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Deutche Telecom Germany  99.25 msec  0.00%  -11.75 msec  C Global Crossing Germany  75.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C TW Telecom US  203.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E Telia Germany  70.75 msec  0.00%  -4.75 msec  B Cogent Germany  249.75 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  E Level 3 Germany  84.00 msec  0.00%  +1.50 msec  C Tata Communications Germany  66.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B Savvis Germany  89.25 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  C PCCW Germany  69.50 msec  0.00%  +3.00 msec  B Cable&Wireless Germany  73.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B NTT Communications UK  80.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C AOL Transit Data Network UK  96.50 msec  0.00%  -2.50 msec  C Tinet US  99.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C GEANT UK  96.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C British Telecom UK  81.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Hurricane Electric UK  77.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Tinet Netherlands  78.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Wanadoo Netherlands  85.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C AboveNet Netherlands  232.50 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  E GEANT Netherlands  82.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Opentransit France  75.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Sprint Nextel France  87.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Infostrada Italy  90.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Seabone Italy  102.67 msec  25.00%  -0.33 msec  C Telstra Australia  383.00 msec  0.00%  +2.25 msec  F Optus Australia  395.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F NTT Japan  357.50 msec  0.00%  -3.75 msec  F Verizon Chech  73.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B AboveNet Japan  359.25 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  F ChinaNet China  414.00 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  F PCCW Hong Kong  265.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F Pacnet Signapore  334.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Isnet South Africa  267.25 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  F Bell Canada  190.75 msec  0.00%  -1.50 msec  D Leaseweb Netherlands  75.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Maxnet New Zealand  415.25 msec  0.00%  +39.50 msec  F The Planet US  192.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Softlayer US  230.50 msec  0.00%  -5.75 msec  E Dreamhost US  224.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E Rackspace US  205.75 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  E Serverloft Germany  70.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B Host-Europe Germany  84.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Hetzner Germany  70.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B OVH  87.00 msec  75.00%  +0.00 msec  C *Group sum*  *11264.83 msec*    *Group average*  *154.31 msec*  *6.51%*   *D*



*Game servers*

*Spoiler:*





Fastweb Italy  96.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C K-Play Germany  77.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C NGI Italy  93.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C NGZ-Server Germany  71.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Esport-Servers Germany  67.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B 247CS Germany  69.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B GC-Server Germany  85.00 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  C LB-Server Germany  78.25 msec  0.00%  +2.75 msec  C G-Portal Germany  65.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Jolt UK  78.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Multiplay UK  93.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C ServerFFS Netherlands  82.75 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  C GS-NET Netherlands  89.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Clanhost Netherlands  73.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B RDSNET Romania  95.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Dataplex Hungary  92.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C EA US  193.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Valve US  233.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Gameservers US  164.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D *Group sum*  *1899.50 msec*    *Group average*  *99.97 msec*  *0.00%*   *C*






*Pings per target*  4 *Threads used*  4 *Test completed in*  87.313 sec *Targets unreachable*  0 / 104 *Test total ping time*  13644.3 msec *Average ping time per target*  131.196 msec *Speed test result*  2.17768e+07 Kbps

----------


## nnn

*Your WAN IP is 193.92 xxxxx**Your BBRAS is 194.219.231.69* *Your ISP is :  FORTHnet SA*Test date and time is Κυριακή 30-05-2010 and time 15:32:21Server List by Someonefromhell v0.422 Threads in useMOS (mean opinion score), is scaled from 5=best to 1=worst 

*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  112.75 ms  0 %  -16 ms  C  UP  4,36Wind  96.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Cyta Hellas  94.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,35On Telecoms  9.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  A  UP  4,40Vivodi  10.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,40Forthnet  7.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40OTE  8.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,40Netone  9.25 ms  0 %  -2 ms  A  UP  4,40NTUA@GRNET  8 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Vodafone  115.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,34Orange Business Hellas  118.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,34Verizon Hellas  122 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,34*Total ping time is*  713.5 ms     




*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





DE-CIX  59.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37AMS-IX  56.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37LINX  80.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,36NL-IX  81.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36RIPN@MSK-IX  106.25 ms  0 %  -3 ms  C  UP  4,35ESPANIX  86.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36MIX  112 ms  0 %  185 ms  C  UP  2,89PANAP  58.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Akamai  8 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  UP  4,40Cachefly  53.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,38Google CDN  86.25 ms  0 %  -7 ms  C  UP  4,37Google CDN  68.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Google CDN  86.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Yahoo US  145.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  DOWN  4,32AT and T US  164.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,28Global Crossing US  191 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,19Level3 US  180.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,23Telia US  153 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,31Qwest US  183.25 ms  0 %  -5 ms  D  UP  4,26Tata Communications US  213.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  E  DOWN  4,13Verizon US  149 ms  0 %  3 ms  D  DOWN  4,31Savvis US  165.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,28America Online Transit Data Network US  148.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,28Cogent Communications US  150.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,32Hurricane Electric US  243 ms  0 %  -5 ms  E  UP  4,06AboveNet US  217 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  UP  4,11XO Communications US  215.25 ms  0 %  -2 ms  E  UP  4,13Sprint Nextel US  141 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,33Allstream US  162.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  UP  4,27Telecom US  198.5 ms  0 %  -8 ms  D  UP  4,23Deutche Telecom Germany  85 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36Global Crossing Germany  55.25 ms  0 %  -2 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Cogent Germany  62.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Telia Germany  49.75 ms  0 %  4 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Level 3 Germany  54.5 ms  0 %  -4 ms  B  UP  4,38Tata Communications Germany  55 ms  0 %  4 ms  B  UP  4,37Savvis Germany  70.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37Cable and Wireless Germany  67.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37PCCW Germany  73.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37NTT Communications UK  75.25 ms  0 %  -3 ms  C  UP  4,37America Online Transit Data Network UK  76.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  UP  4,36Tinet US  68.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37GEANT UK  72 ms  0 %  -3 ms  B  DOWN  4,37British Telecom UK  83.5 ms  0 %  3 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Hurricane Electric UK  101 ms  0 %  3 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Tinet Netherlands  70.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37AboveNet Netherlands  58.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Wanadoo Netherlands  63.25 ms  0 %  3 ms  B  DOWN  4,37GEANT Netherlands  62.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Opentransit France  48.75 ms  25 %   3 ms  B  DOWN  1,57Sprint Nextel France  73.5 ms  0 %  -6 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Seabone Italy  58.5 ms  0 %  -10 ms  B  UP  4,38Infostrada Italy  78 ms  0 %  5 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Telstra Australia  387.5 ms  0 %  -21 ms  F  UP  3,58Optus Australia  375.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  UP  3,44NTT Japan  349.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  DOWN  3,56AboveNet Japan  346.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  F  DOWN  3,59Verizon Chech  69 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37ChinaNet China  526 ms  0 %  2 ms  F  DOWN  2,64PCCW Hong Kong  318.75 ms  0 %  8 ms  F  DOWN  3,63Pacnet Singapore  371.75 ms  0 %  -2 ms  F  DOWN  3,47Isnet South Africa  325.75 ms  0 %  -2 ms  F  DOWN  3,69Maxnet New Zealand  440.75 ms  0 %  70 ms  F  UP  2,37Bell Canada  281 ms  0 %  -48 ms  F  UP  4,22Leaseweb Netherlands  57 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37The Planet US  177 ms  0 %  -8 ms  D  DOWN  4,29Softlayer US  186 ms  0 %  42 ms  D  UP  3,91Dreamhost US  217.75 ms  0 %  -9 ms  E  UP  4,17Rackspace US  197.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,19Serverloft Germany  51 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Host-Europe Germany  53.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Hetzner Germany  66 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37OVH  18 ms  75 %   0 ms  A  DOWN  1,00*Total ping time is*  10343 ms     




*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGI Italy  58.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37NGZ-Server Germany  60.5 ms  0 %  3 ms  B  DOWN  4,37K-Play Germany  52.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  DOWN  4,37GC-Server Germany  62 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37247CS Germany  51.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Jolt UK  72.75 ms  0 %  4 ms  B  DOWN  4,36Multiplay UK  67.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37ServerFFS Netherlands  66.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37GS-NET Netherlands  56.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,38EA US  174 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,25Valve US  220.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  DOWN  4,10Gameservers US  141.25 ms  0 %  -2 ms  D  DOWN  4,33esport-servers de  50 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Clanhost Netherlands  57 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,38RDSNET Romania   87.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36Fastweb Italy  49.5 ms  0 %  4 ms  B  UP  4,37Dataplex Hungary  64.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37LB-Server Germany  64.5 ms  0 %  -10 ms  B  DOWN  4,38G-Portal Germany  49 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,38*Total ping time is*  1506.25 ms     



*Total ping time is* *12562.75 ms*  8  42  20  18  6  10Greek servers  713.5  64,86 msInternational servers  10343  143,65 msGameservers  1506.25  83,68 ms 
Test date and time is Κυριακή 30-05-2010 and time 15:32:18Cogentco   0,33Mirrorservice   0,57Apple   1,35Nvidia   0,58Microsoft   0,71LeaseWeb   0,30ServerBoost   0,54ThinkBroadband   0,31Cachefly   0,84Ovh   0,78Ntua   2,06Forthnet   1,97Otenet   2,04RootBSD   0,42*Average speed for 14 hosts*  0,91 MB/s

----------


## deniSun

Report created by  QSpeedTest r14 - Homepage - Discuss Target list version  201005261818 Target list comment  by Someonefromhell, v0.42 Host OS  Windows 7 x86 Test date and time  Κυριακή 30/05/2010 16:00:41 ISP  FORTHNET SA Internet IP  79.103.xxx.xxx BBRAS    bbras-llu-lsf-11L0.forthnet.gr [194.219.239.209]   
*Spoiler:*





*Greek servers*

*Spoiler:*





On Telecoms  59.00 msec  0.00%  +20.00 msec  B Wind  112.50 msec  0.00%  +3.25 msec  C Hellas Online  138.75 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  D Vivodi  82.25 msec  0.00%  +2.00 msec  C Cyta Hellas  177.00 msec  0.00%  +1.75 msec  D Forthnet  36.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B OTE  36.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B NTUA@GRNET  37.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Netone  84.50 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  C Vodafone  150.25 msec  0.00%  +1.50 msec  D Orange Business Hellas  132.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D Verizon Hellas  147.00 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  D *Group sum*  *1194.00 msec*    *Group average*  *99.50 msec*  *0.00%*   *C*



*International servers*

*Spoiler:*





LINX  83.50 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  C DE-CIX  87.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C AMS-IX  91.50 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  C NL-IX  76.50 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  C MIX  77.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C RIPN@MSK-IX  120.00 msec  0.00%  -4.50 msec  C PANAP  91.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C ESPANIX  100.75 msec  0.00%  -2.00 msec  C Akamai  36.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Cachefly  69.25 msec  0.00%  -2.50 msec  B Google CDN  70.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Google CDN  80.50 msec  0.00%  -1.00 msec  C Google CDN  81.00 msec  0.00%  -1.00 msec  C Yahoo US  165.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D Global Crossing US  204.25 msec  0.00%  +1.50 msec  E Telia US  174.00 msec  0.00%  +1.75 msec  D Level3 US  226.50 msec  0.00%  -0.50 msec  E Qwest US  200.75 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  E AT&T US  186.33 msec  25.00%  -0.33 msec  D Verizon US  167.75 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  D Tata Communications US  219.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  E Savvis US  191.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D AOL Transit Data Network US  161.50 msec  0.00%  -2.25 msec  D Cogent Communications US  163.75 msec  0.00%  -2.25 msec  D Hurricane Electric US  262.25 msec  0.00%  -0.50 msec  F AboveNet US  227.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E Sprint Nextel US  171.00 msec  0.00%  -2.25 msec  D XO Communications US  238.00 msec  0.00%  -2.50 msec  E Deutche Telecom Germany  76.75 msec  0.00%  -2.50 msec  C Global Crossing Germany  64.75 msec  0.00%  +1.50 msec  B Allstream US  204.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E Cogent Germany  70.50 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  B TW Telecom US  212.75 msec  0.00%  +3.00 msec  E Telia Germany  76.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C Tata Communications Germany  67.75 msec  0.00%  -1.50 msec  B Level 3 Germany  86.00 msec  0.00%  +3.00 msec  C Savvis Germany  72.75 msec  0.00%  -2.50 msec  B PCCW Germany  67.75 msec  0.00%  -1.50 msec  B NTT Communications UK  82.25 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  C Cable&Wireless Germany  117.00 msec  0.00%  -2.75 msec  C AOL Transit Data Network UK  82.00 msec  0.00%  -0.50 msec  C Tinet US  89.75 msec  0.00%  -8.00 msec  C GEANT UK  86.00 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  C Hurricane Electric UK  84.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C British Telecom UK  102.50 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  C Tinet Netherlands  74.00 msec  0.00%  +3.00 msec  B AboveNet Netherlands  73.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B GEANT Netherlands  74.25 msec  0.00%  -2.00 msec  B Wanadoo Netherlands  88.75 msec  0.00%  -2.25 msec  C Sprint Nextel France  78.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Opentransit France  76.25 msec  0.00%  -2.50 msec  C Infostrada Italy  96.75 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  C Seabone Italy  96.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C Telstra Australia  401.50 msec  0.00%  -2.00 msec  F Optus Australia  387.75 msec  0.00%  -2.00 msec  F NTT Japan  364.25 msec  0.00%  +4.75 msec  F AboveNet Japan  359.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Verizon Chech  77.50 msec  0.00%  +2.00 msec  C Isnet South Africa  333.50 msec  0.00%  +2.00 msec  F PCCW Hong Kong  411.25 msec  0.00%  -1.50 msec  F Pacnet Signapore  392.00 msec  0.00%  -1.25 msec  F ChinaNet China  351.33 msec  25.00%  -4.67 msec  F Bell Canada  254.50 msec  0.00%  -1.25 msec  F Maxnet New Zealand  382.00 msec  0.00%  +1.50 msec  F Softlayer US  239.75 msec  0.00%  -4.25 msec  E The Planet US  207.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E Serverloft Germany  81.50 msec  0.00%  +3.00 msec  C Dreamhost US  261.75 msec  0.00%  -2.50 msec  F Leaseweb Netherlands  84.67 msec  25.00%  +0.00 msec  C Host-Europe Germany  84.00 msec  0.00%  +3.00 msec  C Hetzner Germany  90.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Rackspace US  212.50 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  E OVH  103.00 msec  75.00%  +0.00 msec  C *Group sum*  *11408.08 msec*    *Group average*  *156.28 msec*  *2.05%*   *D*



*Game servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGI Italy  86.50 msec  0.00%  -0.75 msec  C K-Play Germany  80.00 msec  0.00%  +3.00 msec  C Fastweb Italy  95.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C Esport-Servers Germany  72.00 msec  0.00%  -1.00 msec  B 247CS Germany  70.50 msec  0.00%  -1.25 msec  B LB-Server Germany  73.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B GC-Server Germany  96.75 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  C G-Portal Germany  65.75 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  B NGZ-Server Germany  69.00 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  B Multiplay UK  80.00 msec  75.00%  +0.00 msec  C GS-NET Netherlands  84.50 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  C ServerFFS Netherlands  74.67 msec  25.00%  -1.00 msec  B Clanhost Netherlands  85.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C RDSNET Romania  99.75 msec  0.00%  -2.00 msec  C Dataplex Hungary  96.00 msec  0.00%  -1.75 msec  C Gameservers US  154.50 msec  0.00%  -2.25 msec  D Valve US  241.00 msec  25.00%  +0.00 msec  E Jolt UK  80.67 msec  25.00%  +0.00 msec  C EA US  208.67 msec  25.00%  -2.00 msec  E *Group sum*  *1913.50 msec*    *Group average*  *100.71 msec*  *9.21%*   *C*






*Pings per target*  4 *Threads used*  4 *Test completed in*  48.456 sec *Targets unreachable*  0 / 104 *Test total ping time*  14515.6 msec *Average ping time per target*  139.573 msec *Speed test result*  13824.4 Kbps

----------


## nnn

*Your WAN IP is 193.92 xxxxx**Your BBRAS is 194.219.231.69* *Your ISP is :  FORTHnet SA*Test date and time is Κυριακή 30-05-2010 and time 19:33:02Server List by Someonefromhell v0.422 Threads in useMOS (mean opinion score), is scaled from 5=best to 1=worst 

*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  113 ms  0 %  -14 ms  C  UP  4,36Wind  101.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,35Cyta Hellas  98 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,35On Telecoms  13 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,40Vivodi  14.5 ms  0 %  5 ms  A  UP  4,39Forthnet  11.75 ms  0 %  3 ms  A  UP  4,40OTE  12.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  UP  4,40Netone  12.5 ms  0 %  3 ms  A  UP  4,40NTUA@GRNET  12 ms  0 %  -3 ms  A  UP  4,40Vodafone  122 ms  0 %  3 ms  C  UP  4,33Orange Business Hellas  123.5 ms  0 %  -4 ms  C  UP  4,34Verizon Hellas  126.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  UP  4,33*Total ping time is*  761 ms     




*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





DE-CIX  64.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37AMS-IX  64.75 ms  0 %  -2 ms  B  UP  4,37LINX  84.5 ms  0 %  -3 ms  C  UP  4,36NL-IX  86 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36RIPN@MSK-IX  109.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,35ESPANIX  91.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,35MIX  110.25 ms  0 %  163 ms  C  DOWN  3,13PANAP  63.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,37Akamai  60.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  UP  4,37Cachefly  53.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Google CDN  77 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Google CDN  78.25 ms  0 %  9 ms  C  UP  4,35Google CDN  86.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,36Yahoo US  145.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,32AT and T US  164.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,28Global Crossing US  189 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,20Level3 US  180.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,23Telia US  145.75 ms  0 %  6 ms  D  DOWN  4,30Qwest US  182.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  DOWN  4,23Tata Communications US  211.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  E  DOWN  4,12Verizon US  149 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  DOWN  4,31Savvis US  166.75 ms  0 %  -4 ms  D  UP  4,30America Online Transit Data Network US  147 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,32Cogent Communications US  149 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,32Hurricane Electric US  240.75 ms  0 %  -2 ms  E  DOWN  4,04AboveNet US  225 ms  0 %  62 ms  E  UP  3,56XO Communications US  214.75 ms  0 %  3 ms  E  DOWN  4,10Sprint Nextel US  141.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,33Allstream US  161.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  DOWN  4,29Telecom US  154 ms  25 %   1 ms  D  DOWN  1,46Deutche Telecom Germany  75.25 ms  0 %  -2 ms  C  DOWN  4,37Global Crossing Germany  54.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Cogent Germany  63 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  UP  4,37Telia Germany  49 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Level 3 Germany  52.75 ms  0 %  3 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Tata Communications Germany  50 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Savvis Germany  66.75 ms  0 %  4 ms  B  DOWN  4,36Cable and Wireless Germany  66.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37PCCW Germany  69.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37NTT Communications UK  70.75 ms  0 %  4 ms  B  DOWN  4,36America Online Transit Data Network UK  72 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Tinet US  66.25 ms  0 %  -3 ms  B  DOWN  4,37GEANT UK  71 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37British Telecom UK  79.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Hurricane Electric UK  101.75 ms  0 %  -4 ms  C  UP  4,35Tinet Netherlands  69.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37AboveNet Netherlands  56.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Wanadoo Netherlands  61.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37GEANT Netherlands  62 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Opentransit France  64.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Sprint Nextel France  71.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  DOWN  4,36Seabone Italy  54.5 ms  0 %  5 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Infostrada Italy  86.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,36Telstra Australia  366.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  DOWN  3,47Optus Australia  362.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  F  DOWN  3,48NTT Japan  336.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  F  DOWN  3,60AboveNet Japan  346 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  DOWN  3,58Verizon Chech  70.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37ChinaNet China  526.75 ms  0 %  -2 ms  F  UP  2,68PCCW Hong Kong  316.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  F  DOWN  3,72Pacnet Singapore  372 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  UP  3,45Isnet South Africa  328.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  F  UP  3,64Maxnet New Zealand  363.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  F  DOWN  3,47Bell Canada  237.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  E  DOWN  4,03Leaseweb Netherlands  57 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37The Planet US  173.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,25Softlayer US  171.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,26Dreamhost US  214.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  DOWN  4,12Rackspace US  189 ms  0 %  -3 ms  D  DOWN  4,23Serverloft Germany  50.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Host-Europe Germany  52.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Hetzner Germany  65.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  DOWN  4,37OVH  35.5 ms  50 %   0 ms  B  UP  2,70*Total ping time is*  10168 ms     




*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGI Italy  59.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37NGZ-Server Germany  60.5 ms  0 %  4 ms  B  DOWN  4,37K-Play Germany  52 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,38GC-Server Germany  61 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37247CS Germany  51.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Jolt UK  71.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Multiplay UK  67.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37ServerFFS Netherlands  65.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37GS-NET Netherlands  56 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38EA US  174.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,26Valve US  66 ms  75 %   -89 ms  B  DOWN  1,00Gameservers US  140.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,33esport-servers de  48.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Clanhost Netherlands  56.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37RDSNET Romania   87 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Fastweb Italy  47.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Dataplex Hungary  67.75 ms  0 %  4 ms  B  UP  4,36LB-Server Germany  66.5 ms  0 %  7 ms  B  UP  4,36G-Portal Germany  49.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,38*Total ping time is*  1349.25 ms     



*Total ping time is* *12278.25 ms*  6  46  18  19  6  9Greek servers  761  69,18 msInternational servers  10168  141,22 msGameservers  1349.25  74,96 ms 
Test date and time is Κυριακή 30-05-2010 and time 19:32:58Cogentco   1,51Mirrorservice   0,44Apple   0,16Nvidia   1,21Microsoft   0,35LeaseWeb   0,41ServerBoost   0,86ThinkBroadband   0,32Cachefly   1,88Ovh   0,98Ntua   1,37Forthnet   2,07Otenet   2,06RootBSD   0,87*Average speed for 14 hosts*  1,04 MB/s

----------


## nnn

*Your WAN IP is 193.92 xxxxx**Your BBRAS is 194.219.231.69* *Your ISP is :  FORTHnet SA*Test date and time is Κυριακή 30-05-2010 and time 19:46:05Server List by Someonefromhell v0.422 Threads in useMOS (mean opinion score), is scaled from 5=best to 1=worst 

*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  110.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,34Wind  97.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Cyta Hellas  93 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,35On Telecoms  9.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Vivodi  8 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Forthnet  7 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40OTE  8 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Netone  8.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  A  DOWN  4,40NTUA@GRNET  7.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Vodafone  117 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,34Orange Business Hellas  118.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,34Verizon Hellas  121.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,34*Total ping time is*  706.25 ms     




*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





DE-CIX  60 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37AMS-IX  56.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37LINX  80 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36NL-IX  81.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36RIPN@MSK-IX  104.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,35ESPANIX  85.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36MIX  72.75 ms  0 %  27 ms  B  DOWN  4,33PANAP  58.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Akamai  48 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Cachefly  53 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Google CDN  83.75 ms  0 %  -25 ms  C  UP  4,39Google CDN  73.75 ms  0 %  -20 ms  B  DOWN  4,39Google CDN  86.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Yahoo US  147.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,32AT and T US  164.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,27Global Crossing US  141.75 ms  25 %   -25 ms  D  DOWN  1,53Level3 US  180 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,24Telia US  140.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,32Qwest US  181.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,22Tata Communications US  211 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  DOWN  4,14Verizon US  147.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,32Savvis US  165.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  DOWN  4,28America Online Transit Data Network US  147 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,32Cogent Communications US  148.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  DOWN  4,32Hurricane Electric US  240 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  DOWN  4,03AboveNet US  209.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  DOWN  4,14XO Communications US  213.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  DOWN  4,12Sprint Nextel US  140 ms  0 %  3 ms  D  DOWN  4,32Allstream US  161.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,28Telecom US  203 ms  0 %  -3 ms  E  UP  4,18Deutche Telecom Germany  73.25 ms  0 %  -5 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Global Crossing Germany  54.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37Cogent Germany  62.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Telia Germany  49.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,38Level 3 Germany  52 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Tata Communications Germany  49.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Savvis Germany  67.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,37Cable and Wireless Germany  65.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37PCCW Germany  70 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37NTT Communications UK  73.5 ms  0 %  3 ms  B  UP  4,36America Online Transit Data Network UK  70 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Tinet US  70.5 ms  0 %  -10 ms  B  UP  4,38GEANT UK  71 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37British Telecom UK  79 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Hurricane Electric UK  99 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Tinet Netherlands  69.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37AboveNet Netherlands  61.75 ms  0 %  -24 ms  B  UP  4,40Wanadoo Netherlands  60.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37GEANT Netherlands  62 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Opentransit France  63.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Sprint Nextel France  71 ms  0 %  3 ms  B  DOWN  4,36Seabone Italy  52.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Infostrada Italy  75.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Telstra Australia  367 ms  0 %  -1 ms  F  UP  3,49Optus Australia  363.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  UP  3,49NTT Japan  347.25 ms  0 %  16 ms  F  UP  3,42AboveNet Japan  344.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  F  DOWN  3,59Verizon Chech  68.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37ChinaNet China  524.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  DOWN  2,66PCCW Hong Kong  315 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  DOWN  3,72Pacnet Singapore  371.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  F  DOWN  3,44Isnet South Africa  327.5 ms  0 %  17 ms  F  DOWN  3,50Maxnet New Zealand  483.75 ms  0 %  -17 ms  F  UP  3,06Bell Canada  236.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  E  DOWN  4,06Leaseweb Netherlands  57 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  DOWN  4,37The Planet US  174 ms  0 %  -4 ms  D  UP  4,28Softlayer US  171.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,27Dreamhost US  213.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  DOWN  4,12Rackspace US  186.75 ms  0 %  -2 ms  D  DOWN  4,23Serverloft Germany  50 ms  0 %  -2 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Host-Europe Germany  52.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Hetzner Germany  64.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37OVH  35.25 ms  50 %   1 ms  B  DOWN  2,70*Total ping time is*  10166.25 ms     




*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGI Italy  58 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37NGZ-Server Germany  59 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37K-Play Germany  51.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,38GC-Server Germany  61 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37247CS Germany  51.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  UP  4,38Jolt UK  71 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Multiplay UK  67.75 ms  0 %  3 ms  B  UP  4,37ServerFFS Netherlands  66 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37GS-NET Netherlands  56.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37EA US  174.75 ms  0 %  -3 ms  D  DOWN  4,27Valve US  136.5 ms  50 %   -101 ms  D  UP  2,45Gameservers US  141 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,33esport-servers de  49 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,38Clanhost Netherlands  57 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,38RDSNET Romania   86.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Fastweb Italy  47.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Dataplex Hungary  65 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37LB-Server Germany  65.75 ms  0 %  -11 ms  B  DOWN  4,38G-Portal Germany  49 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38*Total ping time is*  1414 ms     



*Total ping time is* *12286.5 ms*  6  48  16  18  7  9Greek servers  706.25  64,20 msInternational servers  10166.25  141,20 msGameservers  1414  78,56 ms

----------


## deniSun

Report created by  QSpeedTest r14 - Homepage - Discuss Target list version  201005261818 Target list comment  by Someonefromhell, v0.42 Host OS  Windows 7 x86 Test date and time  Κυριακή 30/05/2010 22:14:34 ISP  FORTHNET SA Internet IP  79.103.xxx.xxx BBRAS    bbras-llu-lsf-11L0.forthnet.gr [194.219.239.209]   
*Spoiler:*





*Greek servers*

*Spoiler:*





On Telecoms  36.75 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  B Wind  114.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C Hellas Online  139.00 msec  0.00%  +1.50 msec  D Vivodi  85.50 msec  0.00%  +1.50 msec  C Cyta Hellas  174.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Forthnet  36.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B OTE  36.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B NTUA@GRNET  35.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Netone  83.25 msec  0.00%  -0.75 msec  C Vodafone  162.00 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  D Orange Business Hellas  133.75 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  D Verizon Hellas  144.25 msec  0.00%  +2.50 msec  D *Group sum*  *1182.75 msec*    *Group average*  *98.56 msec*  *0.00%*   *C*



*International servers*

*Spoiler:*





NL-IX  79.50 msec  0.00%  +3.00 msec  C LINX  86.50 msec  0.00%  +3.50 msec  C DE-CIX  92.75 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  C MIX  85.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C ESPANIX  102.00 msec  0.00%  -0.50 msec  C RIPN@MSK-IX  121.75 msec  0.00%  -1.00 msec  C Cachefly  67.50 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  B PANAP  90.75 msec  0.00%  -1.50 msec  C Google CDN  68.75 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  B Google CDN  89.75 msec  0.00%  +3.75 msec  C Akamai  71.25 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  B Google CDN  87.00 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  C AMS-IX  92.33 msec  25.00%  +2.33 msec  C Yahoo US  163.75 msec  0.00%  -1.25 msec  D AT&T US  186.50 msec  0.00%  -1.25 msec  D Global Crossing US  208.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  E Level3 US  232.75 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  E Telia US  173.25 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  D Tata Communications US  222.75 msec  0.00%  +2.25 msec  E Verizon US  172.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Qwest US  257.75 msec  0.00%  +1.50 msec  F Savvis US  204.50 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  E AOL Transit Data Network US  163.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Cogent Communications US  165.75 msec  0.00%  -1.00 msec  D Hurricane Electric US  272.50 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  F Sprint Nextel US  170.00 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  D XO Communications US  243.00 msec  0.00%  +2.00 msec  E Deutche Telecom Germany  81.50 msec  0.00%  -4.75 msec  C Allstream US  208.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  E TW Telecom US  220.25 msec  0.00%  +1.75 msec  E Global Crossing Germany  70.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Cogent Germany  70.25 msec  0.00%  +2.25 msec  B Tata Communications Germany  68.75 msec  0.00%  -0.50 msec  B Telia Germany  84.25 msec  0.00%  -7.75 msec  C Level 3 Germany  102.50 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  C AboveNet US  240.33 msec  25.00%  +3.33 msec  E Savvis Germany  76.25 msec  0.00%  +2.00 msec  C PCCW Germany  75.25 msec  0.00%  -1.25 msec  C NTT Communications UK  86.50 msec  0.00%  +2.00 msec  C Cable&Wireless Germany  80.25 msec  0.00%  -1.75 msec  C AOL Transit Data Network UK  92.75 msec  0.00%  +4.00 msec  C Tinet US  102.50 msec  0.00%  -2.75 msec  C GEANT UK  89.25 msec  0.00%  -0.50 msec  C Hurricane Electric UK  83.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C Tinet Netherlands  77.50 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  C AboveNet Netherlands  80.25 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  C Wanadoo Netherlands  94.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C GEANT Netherlands  75.25 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  C Sprint Nextel France  88.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Seabone Italy  96.25 msec  0.00%  -0.75 msec  C Infostrada Italy  98.25 msec  0.00%  +1.75 msec  C Opentransit France  80.00 msec  0.00%  +1.50 msec  C British Telecom UK  101.67 msec  25.00%  +0.67 msec  C Telstra Australia  409.25 msec  0.00%  +2.75 msec  F Optus Australia  391.00 msec  0.00%  +1.75 msec  F Verizon Chech  75.75 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  C NTT Japan  348.00 msec  0.00%  -1.75 msec  F AboveNet Japan  367.00 msec  0.00%  +2.25 msec  F ChinaNet China  332.00 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  F Pacnet Signapore  398.50 msec  0.00%  +2.00 msec  F Isnet South Africa  339.75 msec  0.00%  -2.00 msec  F PCCW Hong Kong  410.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F Leaseweb Netherlands  90.75 msec  0.00%  +2.50 msec  C Bell Canada  267.50 msec  0.00%  +2.00 msec  F Maxnet New Zealand  381.25 msec  0.00%  -1.75 msec  F Softlayer US  225.25 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  E Serverloft Germany  85.00 msec  0.00%  +1.75 msec  C Dreamhost US  266.50 msec  0.00%  +2.00 msec  F Host-Europe Germany  89.75 msec  0.00%  -2.50 msec  C Rackspace US  219.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Hetzner Germany  91.25 msec  0.00%  -1.25 msec  C The Planet US  217.67 msec  25.00%  +1.00 msec  E OVH  104.00 msec  50.00%  +0.00 msec  C *Group sum*  *11705.50 msec*    *Group average*  *160.35 msec*  *2.05%*   *D*



*Game servers*

*Spoiler:*





K-Play Germany  84.75 msec  0.00%  -0.50 msec  C NGI Italy  91.75 msec  0.00%  -0.50 msec  C Fastweb Italy  96.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Esport-Servers Germany  88.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C 247CS Germany  72.00 msec  0.00%  -2.00 msec  B GC-Server Germany  93.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C LB-Server Germany  95.00 msec  0.00%  -1.00 msec  C G-Portal Germany  86.75 msec  0.00%  +2.00 msec  C ServerFFS Netherlands  80.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Multiplay UK  84.50 msec  0.00%  +1.75 msec  C Jolt UK  92.00 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  C NGZ-Server Germany  73.25 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  B GS-NET Netherlands  92.25 msec  0.00%  +2.25 msec  C Clanhost Netherlands  92.25 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  C RDSNET Romania  101.50 msec  0.00%  +2.00 msec  C Dataplex Hungary  102.75 msec  0.00%  +1.50 msec  C EA US  231.25 msec  0.00%  -0.50 msec  E Gameservers US  153.75 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  D Valve US  287.25 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  F *Group sum*  *2099.50 msec*    *Group average*  *110.50 msec*  *0.00%*   *C*






*Pings per target*  4 *Threads used*  4 *Test completed in*  58.115 sec *Targets unreachable*  0 / 104 *Test total ping time*  14987.8 msec *Average ping time per target*  144.113 msec *Speed test result*  13469.4 Kbps

----------


## nnn

Σαπίλα το download πάλι  :Thumb down: 

*Your WAN IP is 193.92 xxxxx**Your BBRAS is 194.219.231.69* *Your ISP is :  FORTHnet SA*Test date and time is Κυριακή 30-05-2010 and time 22:38:00Server List by Someonefromhell v0.422 Threads in useMOS (mean opinion score), is scaled from 5=best to 1=worst 

*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  182.5 ms  0 %  210 ms  D  UP  2,26Wind  97.75 ms  0 %  -4 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Cyta Hellas  93.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,35On Telecoms  9.5 ms  0 %  3 ms  A  UP  4,40Vivodi  10.75 ms  0 %  -2 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Forthnet  7.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  A  UP  4,40OTE  7.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Netone  10.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  A  UP  4,40NTUA@GRNET  8.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,40Vodafone  114.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,34Orange Business Hellas  219 ms  0 %  131 ms  E  UP  2,90Verizon Hellas  121.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,34*Total ping time is*  883 ms     




*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





DE-CIX  59.75 ms  0 %  -2 ms  B  DOWN  4,38AMS-IX  56.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37LINX  80.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36NL-IX  82.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  C  UP  4,36RIPN@MSK-IX  104 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,35ESPANIX  86 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36MIX  65.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37PANAP  58.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Akamai  7 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Cachefly  53 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Google CDN  77 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Google CDN  79.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,36Google CDN  86.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Yahoo US  145.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,32AT and T US  164.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,28Global Crossing US  189.25 ms  0 %  -2 ms  D  DOWN  4,22Level3 US  180.5 ms  0 %  -3 ms  D  DOWN  4,25Telia US  142.75 ms  0 %  -7 ms  D  DOWN  4,33Qwest US  173.5 ms  25 %   3 ms  D  DOWN  1,37Tata Communications US  211.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  DOWN  4,13Verizon US  148 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,32Savvis US  165.75 ms  0 %  -2 ms  D  DOWN  4,29America Online Transit Data Network US  147.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,32Cogent Communications US  148.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,32Hurricane Electric US  240.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  DOWN  4,03AboveNet US  215 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  DOWN  4,12XO Communications US  235.5 ms  0 %  -87 ms  E  DOWN  4,37Sprint Nextel US  139.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  DOWN  4,33Allstream US  161.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  DOWN  4,29Telecom US  206.5 ms  0 %  -4 ms  E  DOWN  4,18Deutche Telecom Germany  74.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,36Global Crossing Germany  55.75 ms  0 %  -4 ms  B  UP  4,38Cogent Germany  67.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,37Telia Germany  50.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,38Level 3 Germany  53.75 ms  0 %  3 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Tata Communications Germany  49.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Savvis Germany  69.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,37Cable and Wireless Germany  65.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37PCCW Germany  70.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37NTT Communications UK  70.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37America Online Transit Data Network UK  71.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37Tinet US  68 ms  0 %  5 ms  B  UP  4,36GEANT UK  74.75 ms  0 %  -10 ms  B  UP  4,38British Telecom UK  79.25 ms  0 %  4 ms  C  UP  4,36Hurricane Electric UK  102 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35Tinet Netherlands  70.5 ms  0 %  5 ms  B  UP  4,36AboveNet Netherlands  79.25 ms  0 %  88 ms  C  UP  3,97Wanadoo Netherlands  62.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37GEANT Netherlands  64.25 ms  0 %  -2 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Opentransit France  67.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Sprint Nextel France  72.25 ms  0 %  -3 ms  B  UP  4,37Seabone Italy  52.75 ms  0 %  -2 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Infostrada Italy  81.5 ms  0 %  5 ms  C  UP  4,35Telstra Australia  368 ms  0 %  3 ms  F  DOWN  3,44Optus Australia  408.75 ms  0 %  66 ms  F  UP  2,58NTT Japan  339 ms  0 %  28 ms  F  DOWN  3,34AboveNet Japan  345.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  F  DOWN  3,60Verizon Chech  68.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  UP  4,37ChinaNet China  393 ms  25 %   0 ms  F  DOWN  0,99PCCW Hong Kong  314.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  DOWN  3,71Pacnet Singapore  370.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  DOWN  3,46Isnet South Africa  325.75 ms  0 %  -4 ms  F  DOWN  3,71Maxnet New Zealand  361.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  DOWN  3,49Bell Canada  253.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  DOWN  3,98Leaseweb Netherlands  57.75 ms  0 %  -4 ms  B  UP  4,38The Planet US  175.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  UP  4,24Softlayer US  172.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,26Dreamhost US  213.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  E  DOWN  4,13Rackspace US  186.25 ms  0 %  4 ms  D  DOWN  4,19Serverloft Germany  49.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Host-Europe Germany  52 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Hetzner Germany  64.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37OVH  36 ms  50 %   2 ms  B  UP  2,71*Total ping time is*  10041.75 ms     




*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGI Italy  58.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  DOWN  4,37NGZ-Server Germany  60.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37K-Play Germany  51 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38GC-Server Germany  62.25 ms  0 %  3 ms  B  UP  4,37247CS Germany  50.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Jolt UK  75 ms  0 %  12 ms  B  UP  4,35Multiplay UK  67.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  B  DOWN  4,37ServerFFS Netherlands  65.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,37GS-NET Netherlands  55.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38EA US  174.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,26Valve US  269.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  F  DOWN  3,92Gameservers US  140 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  DOWN  4,33esport-servers de  48.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Clanhost Netherlands  57.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37RDSNET Romania   86.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Fastweb Italy  46.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Dataplex Hungary  64.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37LB-Server Germany  66.5 ms  0 %  -6 ms  B  UP  4,38G-Portal Germany  48.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38*Total ping time is*  1549.75 ms     



*Total ping time is* *12474.5 ms*  7  45  16  18  7  11Greek servers  883  80,27 msInternational servers  10041.75  139,47 msGameservers  1549.75  86,10 ms 
Test date and time is Κυριακή 30-05-2010 and time 22:37:57Cogentco   0,07Mirrorservice   0,13Apple   1,04Nvidia   0,25Microsoft   0,22LeaseWeb   0,13ServerBoost   0,17ThinkBroadband   0,12Cachefly   0,46Ovh   0,11Ntua   0,98Forthnet   1,17Otenet   1,15RootBSD   0,05*Average speed for 14 hosts*  0,43 MB/s


 :Goodnight:

----------


## deniSun

> Σαπίλα το download πάλι


Γιατί τα ping είναι καλύτερα;

----------


## Andreaslar

> Γιατί τα ping είναι καλύτερα;


Total ping time is *12474.5 ms*

Μια χαρά είναι τα pings του...

Μακάρι να είχαμε και εμείς και 12κ

----------


## treli@ris

:ROFL:

----------


## Lagman

*Your WAN IP is 79.103 xxxxx**Your BBRAS is 194.219.239.109* *Your ISP is :  FORTHnet SA*Test date and time is Κυριακή 30-05-2010 and time 22:56:56Server List by Someonefromhell v0.412 Threads in useMOS (mean opinion score), is scaled from 5=best to 1=worst 

*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  135.25 ms  0 %  15 ms  D  UP  4,28Wind  121.75 ms  0 %  -3 ms  C  DOWN  4,34Cyta Hellas  137.75 ms  0 %  -7 ms  D  UP  4,34On Telecoms  33.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,39Vivodi  110.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,34Forthnet  32.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,39OTE  32.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,39Netone  107 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,35NTUA@GRNET  33 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,39Vodafone  143.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,32Orange Business Hellas  157.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,29Verizon Hellas  168.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,26*Total ping time is*  1213.5 ms     




*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





DE-CIX  86.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36AMS-IX  90.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36LINX  98.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,35NL-IX  85.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36RIPN@MSK-IX  132.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,33ESPANIX  115.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,34MIX  85.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36PANAP  88 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Akamai  32.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,39Cachefly  73.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  UP  4,36Google CDN  89.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Google CDN  94.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,35Google CDN  97.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  UP  4,35Yahoo US  169.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,26AT and T US  185 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,21Global Crossing US  201 ms  0 %  2 ms  E  UP  4,16Level3 US  208.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  DOWN  4,14Telia US  188.25 ms  0 %  8 ms  D  UP  4,16Qwest US  250.25 ms  0 %  0 ms   DOWN  3,99Tata Communications US  238.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  E  DOWN  4,02Verizon US  176 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  DOWN  4,24Savvis US  204.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  UP  4,15America Online Transit Data Network US  184.75 ms  0 %  -4 ms  D  UP  4,24Cogent Communications US  186.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,22Hurricane Electric US  257.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  DOWN  3,96AboveNet US  255 ms  0 %  8 ms  F  UP  3,91XO Communications US  235 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  DOWN  4,05Sprint Nextel US  167.25 ms  0 %  -5 ms  D  UP  4,30Allstream US  191.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,19Telecom US  210 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  DOWN  4,14Deutche Telecom Germany  101.25 ms  0 %  -19 ms  C  UP  4,37Global Crossing Germany  77.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Cogent Germany  84 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Telia Germany  75.25 ms  0 %  5 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Level 3 Germany  80.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Tata Communications Germany  81 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36Savvis Germany  101.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Cable and Wireless Germany  87 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36PCCW Germany  94.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,35NTT Communications UK  92.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36America Online Transit Data Network UK  95 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35Tinet US  87.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36GEANT UK  111 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,34British Telecom UK  99.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Hurricane Electric UK  99.5 ms  0 %  -14 ms  C  DOWN  4,37Tinet Netherlands  95 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,35AboveNet Netherlands  101.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  UP  4,35Wanadoo Netherlands  86.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36GEANT Netherlands  101.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Opentransit France  89.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Sprint Nextel France  94.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Seabone Italy  94.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Infostrada Italy  94 ms  0 %  4 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Telstra Australia  389.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  F  DOWN  3,35Optus Australia  398.5 ms  0 %  14 ms  F  DOWN  3,18NTT Japan  361.5 ms  0 %  9 ms  F  DOWN  3,42AboveNet Japan  373 ms  0 %  -1 ms  F  DOWN  3,46Verizon Chech  89.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36ChinaNet China  433.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  DOWN  3,15PCCW Hong Kong  415.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  F  DOWN  3,25Pacnet Singapore  307.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  DOWN  3,76Isnet South Africa  362.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  DOWN  3,50Maxnet New Zealand  362.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  DOWN  3,49Bell Canada  179 ms  0 %  7 ms  D  DOWN  4,19Leaseweb Netherlands  85.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36The Planet US  213.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  DOWN  4,13Softlayer US  203.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  E  DOWN  4,17Dreamhost US  249.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  DOWN  3,99Rackspace US  211.75 ms  0 %  -15 ms  E  UP  4,23Serverloft Germany  79.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36Host-Europe Germany  80.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Hetzner Germany  60.5 ms  25 %   2 ms  B  DOWN  1,56OVH  26.25 ms  75 %   -25 ms  A  DOWN  1,00*Total ping time is*  11684.75 ms     




*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGI Italy  87.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36NGZ-Server Germany  83.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36K-Play Germany  80 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36GC-Server Germany  91 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,35247CS Germany  99.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Jolt UK  90 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Multiplay UK  90 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36ServerFFS Netherlands  94 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35GS-NET Netherlands  84.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36EA US  204 ms  0 %  -4 ms  E  UP  4,19Valve US  305.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  DOWN  3,75Gameservers US  174.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,25esport-servers de  78.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Clanhost Netherlands  84.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36RDSNET Romania   0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00Fastweb Italy  82 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Dataplex Hungary  95.25 ms  0 %  -3 ms  C  DOWN  4,36LB-Server Germany  84.25 ms  0 %  6 ms  C  DOWN  4,35G-Portal Germany  78.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36*Total ping time is*  1987.75 ms     



*Total ping time is* *14886 ms*  1  7  55  16  11  12Greek servers  1213.5  110,32 msInternational servers  11684.75  162,29 msGameservers  1987.75  110,43 ms
OVH 	 26.25 ms 	 75 % 	 -25 ms 	 A bug  :Razz:

----------


## nnn

Καλά pings, άθλιο dnload

*Your WAN IP is 193.92 xxxxx**Your BBRAS is 194.219.231.69* *Your ISP is :  FORTHnet SA*Test date and time is Δευτέρα 31-05-2010 and time 01:07:44Server List by Someonefromhell v0.422 Threads in useMOS (mean opinion score), is scaled from 5=best to 1=worst 

*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  105.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  DOWN  4,34Wind  96.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Cyta Hellas  93.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35On Telecoms  8.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Vivodi  7.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Forthnet  6.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40OTE  9.25 ms  0 %  -2 ms  A  UP  4,40Netone  8 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40NTUA@GRNET  8.25 ms  0 %  3 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Vodafone  114.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,34Orange Business Hellas  118.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  DOWN  4,34Verizon Hellas  121.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,34*Total ping time is*  698.75 ms     




*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





DE-CIX  59.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37AMS-IX  56.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37LINX  79.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36NL-IX  82 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36RIPN@MSK-IX  104.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35ESPANIX  85.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36MIX  65.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37PANAP  57.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Akamai  7 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Cachefly  53.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,38Google CDN  81 ms  0 %  16 ms  C  UP  4,34Google CDN  79.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Google CDN  86 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Yahoo US  145.75 ms  0 %  -2 ms  D  UP  4,32AT and T US  164.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,27Global Crossing US  186.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  DOWN  4,20Level3 US  179.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,24Telia US  142.5 ms  0 %  -5 ms  D  DOWN  4,33Qwest US  230.75 ms  0 %  -2 ms  E  UP  4,08Tata Communications US  210.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  DOWN  4,13Verizon US  148 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,32Savvis US  166 ms  0 %  -2 ms  D  UP  4,29America Online Transit Data Network US  146.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,32Cogent Communications US  148.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,32Hurricane Electric US  241 ms  0 %  4 ms  E  UP  4,00AboveNet US  210 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  DOWN  4,14XO Communications US  213.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  E  DOWN  4,13Sprint Nextel US  139.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,33Allstream US  161.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  DOWN  4,29Telecom US  200.25 ms  0 %  9 ms  E  DOWN  4,11Deutche Telecom Germany  73 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Global Crossing Germany  54.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Cogent Germany  62 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Telia Germany  48.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Level 3 Germany  52 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Tata Communications Germany  49.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Savvis Germany  67.75 ms  0 %  -3 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Cable and Wireless Germany  65.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37PCCW Germany  72 ms  0 %  12 ms  B  UP  4,35NTT Communications UK  71 ms  0 %  -5 ms  B  UP  4,37America Online Transit Data Network UK  71.5 ms  0 %  6 ms  B  DOWN  4,36Tinet US  78.25 ms  0 %  19 ms  C  UP  4,34GEANT UK  70.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37British Telecom UK  79.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  UP  4,36Hurricane Electric UK  99.25 ms  0 %  5 ms  C  DOWN  4,34Tinet Netherlands  69.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37AboveNet Netherlands  55.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Wanadoo Netherlands  60.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37GEANT Netherlands  63 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Opentransit France  64 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Sprint Nextel France  70.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Seabone Italy  53 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,38Infostrada Italy  85.5 ms  0 %  32 ms  C  UP  4,32Telstra Australia  366.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  DOWN  3,47Optus Australia  362.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  DOWN  3,49NTT Japan  349.25 ms  0 %  -10 ms  F  UP  3,66AboveNet Japan  344.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  F  DOWN  3,59Verizon Chech  68.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37ChinaNet China  519.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  UP  2,68PCCW Hong Kong  314.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  UP  3,72Pacnet Singapore  370 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  DOWN  3,46Isnet South Africa  326.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  F  UP  3,68Maxnet New Zealand  362.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  UP  3,49Bell Canada  235.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  DOWN  4,04Leaseweb Netherlands  56.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37The Planet US  173 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,26Softlayer US  171 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,26Dreamhost US  208.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  E  DOWN  4,16Rackspace US  187.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,21Serverloft Germany  49.75 ms  0 %  -2 ms  B  UP  4,38Host-Europe Germany  51.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Hetzner Germany  63.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37OVH  70 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37*Total ping time is*  10119.5 ms     




*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGI Italy  58.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37NGZ-Server Germany  59 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37K-Play Germany  51 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38GC-Server Germany  60.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37247CS Germany  50.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Jolt UK  72.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Multiplay UK  68.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37ServerFFS Netherlands  65.75 ms  0 %  -3 ms  B  UP  4,37GS-NET Netherlands  56 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,38EA US  177.75 ms  0 %  -3 ms  D  UP  4,26Valve US  269 ms  0 %  3 ms  F  DOWN  3,89Gameservers US  140 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  DOWN  4,33esport-servers de  37.25 ms  25 %   91 ms  B  DOWN  1,25Clanhost Netherlands  56.75 ms  0 %  -3 ms  B  DOWN  4,38RDSNET Romania   86 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Fastweb Italy  47 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,38Dataplex Hungary  64.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37LB-Server Germany  65 ms  0 %  -10 ms  B  DOWN  4,38G-Portal Germany  12 ms  75 %   20 ms  A  DOWN  1,00*Total ping time is*  1497.5 ms     



*Total ping time is* *12315.75 ms*  8  44  18  16  8  10Greek servers  698.75  63,52 msInternational servers  10119.5  140,55 msGameservers  1497.5  83,19 ms 
Test date and time is Δευτέρα 31-05-2010 and time 01:07:40Cogentco   0,11Mirrorservice   0,15Apple   0,13Nvidia   0,15Microsoft   0,16LeaseWeb   0,17ServerBoost   0,32ThinkBroadband   0,16Cachefly   0,40Ovh   0,27Ntua   1,30Forthnet   1,16Otenet   0,96RootBSD   0,15*Average speed for 14 hosts*  0,40 MB/s
........Auto merged post: nnn πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 30 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

not bug but feature  :Razz: 



> MOS 1,00


είναι failed για αυτό.

----------


## nnn

> 


Σε έχω  :Razz:

----------


## deniSun

:Stunned:  :Goodnight: 
Report created by  QSpeedTest r19 - Download - Discuss Target list version  201006012211 Target list comment  by Someonefromhell, v0.43 Host OS  Windows 7 x86 Test date and time  04/06/2010 16:30:03 ISP  FORTHNET SA Internet IP  79.103.xxx.xxx BBRAS  bbras-llu-lsf-12L0.forthnet.gr [213.16.253.150] 
*Results per group*

*Spoiler:*





*Greek servers*

*Spoiler:*





Forthnet  36.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B On Telecoms  39.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Hellas Online  39.25 msec  0.00%  -0.75 msec  B NTUA@GRNET  48.75 msec  0.00%  +12.00 msec  B OTE  49.50 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  B Vivodi  98.00 msec  0.00%  -3.75 msec  C Netone  100.50 msec  0.00%  +10.00 msec  C Wind  124.67 msec  25.00%  +1.00 msec  C Orange Business Hellas  142.67 msec  25.00%  +2.00 msec  D Verizon Hellas  150.33 msec  25.00%  +0.67 msec  D Vodafone  170.00 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  D Cyta Hellas  190.25 msec  0.00%  +1.75 msec  D *Group sum*  *1189.42 msec*    *Group average*  *99.12 msec*  *6.25%*   *C*



*International servers*

*Spoiler:*





Akamai  37.50 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  B Cogent Germany  78.67 msec  25.00%  +0.33 msec  C Global Crossing Germany  79.00 msec  50.00%  +1.00 msec  C PCCW Germany  79.67 msec  25.00%  +1.00 msec  C Google CDN  81.50 msec  0.00%  +1.50 msec  C Savvis Germany  81.50 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  C Telia Germany  84.25 msec  0.00%  +1.50 msec  C Tata Communications Germany  84.33 msec  25.00%  +4.33 msec  C GEANT Netherlands  87.00 msec  25.00%  +0.00 msec  C Cable&Wireless Germany  87.00 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  C Verizon Chech  87.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Deutche Telecom Germany  87.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C AboveNet Netherlands  88.33 msec  25.00%  +2.67 msec  C Cachefly  88.75 msec  0.00%  -0.75 msec  C Opentransit France  89.00 msec  25.00%  +0.00 msec  C NL-IX  89.50 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  C MIX  92.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C AOL Transit Data Network UK  93.00 msec  75.00%  +0.00 msec  C Serverloft Germany  93.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Sprint Nextel France  93.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Tinet US  93.67 msec  25.00%  +1.33 msec  C Level 3 Germany  94.75 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  C LINX  94.75 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  C Host-Europe Germany  95.33 msec  25.00%  -1.00 msec  C Tinet Netherlands  96.25 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  C Google CDN  97.00 msec  0.00%  -2.00 msec  C Google CDN  97.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Hurricane Electric UK  98.67 msec  25.00%  -4.33 msec  C Leaseweb Netherlands  99.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Hetzner Germany  101.00 msec  50.00%  +0.00 msec  C Infostrada Italy  101.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C AMS-IX  103.50 msec  0.00%  -4.75 msec  C Seabone Italy  106.00 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  C NTT Communications UK  106.33 msec  25.00%  +1.00 msec  C DE-CIX  107.25 msec  0.00%  -2.00 msec  C GEANT UK  109.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C British Telecom UK  110.00 msec  25.00%  -1.00 msec  C PANAP  112.00 msec  50.00%  -5.00 msec  C ESPANIX  112.25 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  C Wanadoo Netherlands  113.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C OVH  123.00 msec  50.00%  -1.00 msec  C RIPN@MSK-IX  130.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D AOL Transit Data Network US  171.67 msec  25.00%  +0.00 msec  D Cogent Communications US  176.67 msec  25.00%  +0.67 msec  D Sprint Nextel US  176.67 msec  25.00%  -0.67 msec  D Verizon US  176.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Yahoo US  190.33 msec  25.00%  -18.33 msec  D Telia US  199.00 msec  0.00%  +11.00 msec  D Savvis US  205.75 msec  0.00%  -2.50 msec  E AT&T US  208.50 msec  0.00%  +10.25 msec  E Qwest US  214.67 msec  25.00%  +4.00 msec  E Allstream US  220.25 msec  0.00%  +4.75 msec  E Softlayer US  225.50 msec  50.00%  +3.50 msec  E TW Telecom US  226.50 msec  0.00%  -0.75 msec  E Rackspace US  227.67 msec  25.00%  +0.33 msec  E The Planet US  228.67 msec  25.00%  +0.67 msec  E Global Crossing US  232.50 msec  0.00%  -13.00 msec  E Level3 US  233.33 msec  25.00%  -3.33 msec  E AboveNet US  240.00 msec  50.00%  +2.00 msec  E XO Communications US  244.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E Hurricane Electric US  259.67 msec  25.00%  -0.67 msec  F Tata Communications US  261.67 msec  25.00%  -23.00 msec  F Bell Canada  269.75 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  F Dreamhost US  278.00 msec  25.00%  +0.00 msec  F Isnet South Africa  347.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F NTT Japan  358.00 msec  50.00%  -3.00 msec  F AboveNet Japan  374.00 msec  50.00%  +0.00 msec  F Maxnet New Zealand  397.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Optus Australia  402.50 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  F Pacnet Signapore  405.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F PCCW Hong Kong  413.00 msec  0.00%  -0.75 msec  F Telstra Australia  425.00 msec  0.00%  -2.50 msec  F ChinaNet China  590.00 msec  50.00%  +0.00 msec  F *Group sum*  *12566.00 msec*    *Group average*  *172.14 msec*  *14.73%*   *D*



*Game servers*

*Spoiler:*





G-Portal Germany  79.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Esport-Servers Germany  80.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C 247CS Germany  81.50 msec  50.00%  +0.50 msec  C NGZ-Server Germany  85.50 msec  0.00%  -0.50 msec  C LB-Server Germany  89.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C ServerFFS Netherlands  90.00 msec  75.00%  +0.00 msec  C GC-Server Germany  91.33 msec  25.00%  +0.00 msec  C Jolt UK  94.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C K-Play Germany  99.33 msec  25.00%  +0.67 msec  C Clanhost Netherlands  99.75 msec  0.00%  +1.50 msec  C NGI Italy  100.33 msec  25.00%  -0.33 msec  C Multiplay UK  100.75 msec  0.00%  -1.25 msec  C GS-NET Netherlands  101.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Fastweb Italy  105.00 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  C RDSNET Romania  112.33 msec  25.00%  +0.33 msec  C Dataplex Hungary  117.00 msec  25.00%  +0.00 msec  C Gameservers US  175.50 msec  0.00%  +8.00 msec  D EA US  227.33 msec  25.00%  -0.33 msec  E Valve US  291.00 msec  50.00%  +13.00 msec  F *Group sum*  *2221.67 msec*    *Group average*  *116.93 msec*  *17.11%*   *C*






Test mode  Ping and download Test completed in  59.371 sec Pings/target  4 Parallel ping threads  4 Targets alive  104 / 104 Test total ping time  15977.08 msec *Average ping/target*  *153.63 msec* *Download speed*  *12849 Kbps*   *1.568 MB/sec*

----------


## nnn

*Your WAN IP is 62.1.1 xxxxx**Your BBRAS is 194.219.231.33* *Your ISP is :  FORTHnet SA*Test date and time is Παρασκευή 04-06-2010 and time 16:43:28Server List by Someonefromhell v0.432 Threads in useMOS (mean opinion score), is scaled from 5=best to 1=worst 

*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  9.25 ms  25 %   -12 ms  A  UP  1,64Wind  107.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35Cyta Hellas  101 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35On Telecoms  11.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  UP  4,40Vivodi  11.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  A  UP  4,40Forthnet  11 ms  0 %  -4 ms  A  UP  4,40OTE  21.25 ms  0 %  4 ms  A  UP  4,39Netone  9.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,40NTUA@GRNET  11.75 ms  0 %  -6 ms  A  UP  4,40Vodafone  189.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,21Orange Business Hellas  132.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,33Verizon Hellas  180.5 ms  0 %  5 ms  D  UP  4,20*Total ping time is*  797 ms     




*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





DE-CIX  120.75 ms  0 %  -9 ms  C  UP  4,35AMS-IX  117.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  UP  4,34LINX  73.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,36NL-IX  99 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,35RIPN@MSK-IX  109 ms  0 %  -2 ms  C  UP  4,35ESPANIX  89.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,35MIX  68.75 ms  0 %  13 ms  B  UP  4,35PANAP  118.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,34Akamai  53.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Cachefly  52.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Google CDN  70 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Google CDN  96.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35Google CDN  85 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Yahoo US  167.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,28AT and T US  174 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,25Global Crossing US  194.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  UP  4,18Level3 US  240.25 ms  0 %  -4 ms  E  UP  4,06Telia US  216 ms  0 %  -4 ms  E  UP  4,15Qwest US  181 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,23Tata Communications US  273.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  UP  3,90Verizon US  171 ms  0 %  -2 ms  D  UP  4,27Savvis US  224.5 ms  0 %  3 ms  E  UP  4,07America Online Transit Data Network US  151.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  DOWN  4,30Cogent Communications US  155.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,30Hurricane Electric US  267.25 ms  0 %  3 ms  F  UP  3,90AboveNet US  275.75 ms  0 %  18 ms  F  UP  3,74XO Communications US  220.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  E  DOWN  4,11Sprint Nextel US  157 ms  0 %  -2 ms  D  UP  4,31Allstream US  228.75 ms  0 %  -16 ms  E  UP  4,18Telecom US  208.5 ms  0 %  -6 ms  E  UP  4,18Deutche Telecom Germany  148.25 ms  0 %  -20 ms  D  UP  4,34Global Crossing Germany  66.75 ms  0 %  3 ms  B  UP  4,37Cogent Germany  92.25 ms  0 %  4 ms  C  UP  4,35Telia Germany  120.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  UP  4,33Level 3 Germany  118.75 ms  0 %  3 ms  C  UP  4,33Tata Communications Germany  128.25 ms  0 %  -6 ms  D  UP  4,34Savvis Germany  82.25 ms  0 %  3 ms  C  UP  4,36Cable and Wireless Germany  71.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,37PCCW Germany  85 ms  0 %  5 ms  C  UP  4,35NTT Communications UK  79.25 ms  0 %  -7 ms  C  UP  4,37America Online Transit Data Network UK  79.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  C  UP  4,36Tinet US  73.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37GEANT UK  73 ms  25 %   0 ms  B  UP  1,55British Telecom UK  83 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36Hurricane Electric UK  99.75 ms  0 %  12 ms  C  UP  4,34Tinet Netherlands  73 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37AboveNet Netherlands  118.75 ms  0 %  -15 ms  C  UP  4,36Wanadoo Netherlands  137.5 ms  0 %  -4 ms  D  UP  4,33GEANT Netherlands  23 ms  75 %   44 ms  A  DOWN  1,00Opentransit France  135.5 ms  0 %  7 ms  D  UP  4,32Sprint Nextel France  84.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,36Seabone Italy  61.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Infostrada Italy  75.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36Telstra Australia  398.25 ms  0 %  -26 ms  F  DOWN  3,58Optus Australia  431.5 ms  0 %  -13 ms  F  UP  3,29NTT Japan  345.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  F  UP  3,59AboveNet Japan  409.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  F  UP  3,28Verizon Chech  92.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  UP  4,35ChinaNet China  444.75 ms  0 %  9 ms  F  UP  2,99PCCW Hong Kong  320 ms  0 %  -1 ms  F  UP  3,71Pacnet Singapore  443.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  F  UP  3,10Isnet South Africa  333.25 ms  0 %  5 ms  F  UP  3,59Maxnet New Zealand  357 ms  0 %  -2 ms  F  DOWN  3,54Bell Canada  236.75 ms  0 %  -6 ms  E  UP  4,09Leaseweb Netherlands  116.75 ms  0 %  5 ms  C  UP  4,33The Planet US  242.25 ms  0 %  -4 ms  E  UP  4,05Softlayer US  187.75 ms  0 %  13 ms  D  UP  4,13Dreamhost US  235 ms  0 %  -7 ms  E  UP  4,10Rackspace US  190.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  UP  4,19Serverloft Germany  115 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,34Host-Europe Germany  68.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,37Hetzner Germany  71.25 ms  0 %  -4 ms  B  UP  4,37OVH  82 ms  0 %  3 ms  C  UP  4,36*Total ping time is*  11893.5 ms     




*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGI Italy  120 ms  0 %  -7 ms  C  UP  4,35NGZ-Server Germany  66.75 ms  0 %  4 ms  B  UP  4,36K-Play Germany  115 ms  0 %  5 ms  C  UP  4,33GC-Server Germany  87.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  UP  4,35247CS Germany  65.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,37Jolt UK  71.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,37Multiplay UK  77 ms  0 %  -3 ms  C  UP  4,37ServerFFS Netherlands  131 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,33GS-NET Netherlands  122.25 ms  0 %  7 ms  C  UP  4,33EA US  233.5 ms  0 %  14 ms  E  UP  3,95Valve US  226.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  E  UP  4,07Gameservers US  113.75 ms  25 %   1 ms  C  DOWN  1,51esport-servers de  112.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  C  UP  4,34Clanhost Netherlands  116 ms  0 %  -15 ms  C  UP  4,36RDSNET Romania   158 ms  0 %  -3 ms  D  UP  4,31Fastweb Italy  45.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,38Dataplex Hungary  152.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,38LB-Server Germany  69.25 ms  0 %  8 ms  B  UP  4,36G-Portal Germany  112.25 ms  0 %  5 ms  C  UP  4,34*Total ping time is*  2196.25 ms     



*Total ping time is* *14886.75 ms*  8  18  35  20  11  12Greek servers  797  72,45 msInternational servers  11893.5  165,19 msGameservers  2196.25  122,01 ms 
Test date and time is Παρασκευή 04-06-2010 and time 16:43:24Cogentco   1,22Mirrorservice   0,09Apple   2,14Nvidia   1,70Microsoft   1,98LeaseWeb   1,89ServerBoost   0,19ThinkBroadband   0,18Cachefly   0,98Ovh   0,62Ntua   1,87Forthnet   2,36Otenet   1,82RootBSD   0,82*Average speed for 14 hosts*  1,28 MB/s


ανεβαίνει το ping, ανεβαίνει το download  :Laughing:

----------


## DSLaManiaC

Το 1ο μου report από NetOne (πως σας φαίνεται?):
Report created by  QSpeedTest r19 - Download - Discuss Target list version  201006012211 Target list comment  by Someonefromhell, v0.43 Host OS  Windows 7 x64 Test date and time  04/06/2010 17:45:39 ISP  NET ONE SA Internet IP  77.83.xxx.xxx BBRAS  77.83.12.253 
*Results per group*

*Spoiler:*





*Greek servers*

*Spoiler:*





Netone  18.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  A OTE  19.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Vivodi  19.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Wind  19.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A On Telecoms  20.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A NTUA@GRNET  20.25 msec  0.00%  -1.75 msec  A Hellas Online  20.25 msec  0.00%  -1.00 msec  A Cyta Hellas  21.00 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  A Forthnet  34.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B Verizon Hellas  139.75 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  D Vodafone  144.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Orange Business Hellas  150.00 msec  0.00%  +1.75 msec  D *Group sum*  *626.75 msec*    *Group average*  *52.23 msec*  *0.00%*   *B*



*International servers*

*Spoiler:*





Serverloft Germany  N/A  100.00%  N/A  N/A Leaseweb Netherlands  N/A  100.00%  N/A  N/A Hetzner Germany  N/A  100.00%  N/A  N/A Akamai  N/A  100.00%  N/A  N/A Seabone Italy  57.25 msec  0.00%  -2.25 msec  B Infostrada Italy  58.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B DE-CIX  71.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B PANAP  76.00 msec  0.00%  -0.50 msec  C PCCW Germany  80.00 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  C Sprint Nextel France  81.00 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  C Tata Communications Germany  81.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C MIX  82.25 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  C Cogent Germany  83.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Savvis Germany  83.25 msec  0.00%  -0.50 msec  C Cachefly  84.25 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  C LINX  87.75 msec  0.00%  -0.50 msec  C AboveNet Netherlands  88.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C NL-IX  89.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C British Telecom UK  89.50 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  C Google CDN  90.00 msec  0.00%  -1.00 msec  C Host-Europe Germany  91.25 msec  0.00%  -1.00 msec  C GEANT Netherlands  92.00 msec  50.00%  +0.00 msec  C Cable&Wireless Germany  92.25 msec  0.00%  -0.75 msec  C Wanadoo Netherlands  92.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Opentransit France  92.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C NTT Communications UK  94.00 msec  0.00%  -1.00 msec  C Level 3 Germany  95.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Google CDN  95.75 msec  0.00%  -1.00 msec  C Global Crossing Germany  96.75 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  C AMS-IX  96.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C OVH  98.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Telia Germany  99.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C Google CDN  102.00 msec  0.00%  +6.50 msec  C AOL Transit Data Network UK  102.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Deutche Telecom Germany  104.75 msec  0.00%  +10.25 msec  C Hurricane Electric UK  105.00 msec  0.00%  +1.75 msec  C Tinet US  105.50 msec  0.00%  -16.25 msec  C Tinet Netherlands  109.75 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  C GEANT UK  115.00 msec  75.00%  +0.00 msec  C RIPN@MSK-IX  117.50 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  C ESPANIX  119.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Sprint Nextel US  153.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Yahoo US  163.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Verizon US  166.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Cogent Communications US  170.00 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  D AOL Transit Data Network US  170.00 msec  0.00%  -0.75 msec  D Bell Canada  172.75 msec  0.00%  -0.75 msec  D Allstream US  177.75 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  D AT&T US  180.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Telia US  181.25 msec  0.00%  -1.25 msec  D Savvis US  183.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Verizon Chech  187.00 msec  0.00%  -4.75 msec  D Qwest US  189.50 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  D The Planet US  206.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E Softlayer US  207.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Global Crossing US  210.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Level3 US  211.25 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  E Rackspace US  215.67 msec  25.00%  +0.67 msec  E TW Telecom US  223.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Tata Communications US  230.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E AboveNet US  238.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E Hurricane Electric US  242.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E Dreamhost US  248.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E Pacnet Signapore  295.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F PCCW Hong Kong  326.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Isnet South Africa  341.25 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  F Maxnet New Zealand  361.75 msec  0.00%  -0.50 msec  F AboveNet Japan  378.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F NTT Japan  378.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F Telstra Australia  383.25 msec  0.00%  -0.50 msec  F Optus Australia  408.75 msec  0.00%  -2.00 msec  F ChinaNet China  429.50 msec  0.00%  -1.25 msec  F XO Communications US  550.67 msec  25.00%  -1.00 msec  F *Group sum*  *11583.08 msec*    *Group average*  *167.87 msec*  *8.33%*   *D*



*Game servers*

*Spoiler:*





GC-Server Germany  N/A  100.00%  N/A  N/A GS-NET Netherlands  N/A  100.00%  N/A  N/A Gameservers US  N/A  100.00%  N/A  N/A Fastweb Italy  55.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Esport-Servers Germany  71.50 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  B Jolt UK  81.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C G-Portal Germany  82.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C NGZ-Server Germany  82.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Multiplay UK  84.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C LB-Server Germany  84.25 msec  0.00%  -2.25 msec  C 247CS Germany  87.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C K-Play Germany  87.50 msec  50.00%  -0.50 msec  C ServerFFS Netherlands  92.75 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  C NGI Italy  103.50 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  C Dataplex Hungary  104.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C Clanhost Netherlands  110.00 msec  0.00%  -2.00 msec  C RDSNET Romania  120.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C EA US  201.00 msec  75.00%  +0.00 msec  E Valve US  239.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E *Group sum*  *1685.00 msec*    *Group average*  *105.31 msec*  *26.56%*   *C*






Test mode  Ping and download Test completed in  55.024 sec Pings/target  4 Parallel ping threads  4 Targets alive  97 / 104 Test total ping time  13894.83 msec *Average ping/target*  *143.25 msec* *Download speed*  *13610 Kbps*   *1.661 MB/sec*

----------


## antonis556

Θα ησουν πολυ καλυτερα με fast path , αλλα δεν δινει η Netone ...

........Auto merged post: antonis556 πρόσθεσε 4 λεπτά και 19 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Πολυ καλυτερα σημερα ::

Report created by  QSpeedTest r19 - Download - Discuss Target list version  201006012211 Target list comment  by Someonefromhell, v0.43 Host OS  Windows XP x86 Test date and time  04/06/2010 18:04:12 ISP  ON S.A. Internet IP  92.118.xxx.xxx BBRAS  N/A (non-responsive BBRAS) 
*Results per group*

*Spoiler:*





*Greek servers*

*Spoiler:*





OTE  6.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Vodafone  7.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Forthnet  7.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Hellas Online  7.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Cyta Hellas  7.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Wind  7.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A On Telecoms  7.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Vivodi  7.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A NTUA@GRNET  7.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  A Netone  8.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Orange Business Hellas  113.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Verizon Hellas  130.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D *Group sum*  *314.50 msec*    *Group average*  *26.21 msec*  *0.00%*   *A*



*International servers*

*Spoiler:*





Akamai  6.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Telia Germany  50.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Hetzner Germany  54.00 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  B Serverloft Germany  54.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Seabone Italy  55.00 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  B Hurricane Electric UK  58.25 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  B Wanadoo Netherlands  59.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Leaseweb Netherlands  63.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B British Telecom UK  63.75 msec  0.00%  -0.50 msec  B PANAP  63.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B OVH  64.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B AboveNet Netherlands  68.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B DE-CIX  68.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B Google CDN  68.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B NL-IX  70.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Cachefly  71.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B Tinet US  72.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B AOL Transit Data Network UK  72.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B GEANT UK  72.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Google CDN  72.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B LINX  72.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B NTT Communications UK  72.75 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  B Host-Europe Germany  72.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B AMS-IX  74.25 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  B Google CDN  74.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Global Crossing Germany  77.00 msec  0.00%  -0.50 msec  C MIX  77.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Sprint Nextel France  82.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Tinet Netherlands  83.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C PCCW Germany  84.50 msec  50.00%  +0.50 msec  C Level 3 Germany  87.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Infostrada Italy  88.00 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  C GEANT Netherlands  88.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Tata Communications Germany  88.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Savvis Germany  90.75 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  C ESPANIX  91.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Verizon Chech  92.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Cable&Wireless Germany  93.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C RIPN@MSK-IX  103.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Deutche Telecom Germany  111.75 msec  0.00%  +8.00 msec  C Cogent Germany  143.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Telia US  146.75 msec  0.00%  -3.25 msec  D Verizon US  147.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D AOL Transit Data Network US  147.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Cogent Communications US  149.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Sprint Nextel US  149.75 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  D Yahoo US  160.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Global Crossing US  161.75 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  D AT&T US  165.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Savvis US  170.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D The Planet US  175.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Allstream US  178.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Softlayer US  179.75 msec  0.00%  -0.50 msec  D Rackspace US  183.25 msec  0.00%  -0.50 msec  D Bell Canada  186.00 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  D TW Telecom US  191.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Level3 US  192.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Qwest US  193.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D AboveNet US  199.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Hurricane Electric US  217.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E XO Communications US  232.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E Isnet South Africa  232.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Dreamhost US  235.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Opentransit France  298.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  F Tata Communications US  345.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Maxnet New Zealand  346.25 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  F NTT Japan  348.00 msec  0.00%  -9.25 msec  F Telstra Australia  355.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F AboveNet Japan  364.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  F Optus Australia  375.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Pacnet Signapore  387.25 msec  0.00%  +2.00 msec  F PCCW Hong Kong  391.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F ChinaNet China  501.00 msec  25.00%  -4.00 msec  F *Group sum*  *10784.75 msec*    *Group average*  *147.74 msec*  *1.03%*   *D*



*Game servers*

*Spoiler:*





Esport-Servers Germany  51.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Multiplay UK  52.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B 247CS Germany  53.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B G-Portal Germany  54.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B NGZ-Server Germany  54.50 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  B K-Play Germany  57.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B GS-NET Netherlands  59.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Clanhost Netherlands  59.75 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  B Jolt UK  60.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B ServerFFS Netherlands  61.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B GC-Server Germany  67.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B LB-Server Germany  71.50 msec  0.00%  -0.75 msec  B Fastweb Italy  79.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C RDSNET Romania  84.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Dataplex Hungary  86.00 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  C NGI Italy  97.00 msec  75.00%  +0.00 msec  C Gameservers US  153.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D EA US  184.75 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  D Valve US  284.25 msec  0.00%  -1.00 msec  F *Group sum*  *1671.25 msec*    *Group average*  *87.96 msec*  *3.95%*   *C*






Test mode  Ping and download Test completed in  50.094 sec Pings/target  4 Parallel ping threads  4 Targets alive  104 / 104 Test total ping time  12770.50 msec *Average ping/target*  *122.79 msec* *Download speed*  *11361 Kbps*   *1.387 MB/sec*

----------


## deniSun

Report created by  QSpeedTest r19 - Download - Discuss Target list version  201006012211 Target list comment  by Someonefromhell, v0.43 Host OS  Windows 7 x86 Test date and time  04/06/2010 18:13:45 ISP  FORTHNET SA Internet IP  79.103.xxx.xxx BBRAS  bbras-llu-lsf-12L0.forthnet.gr [213.16.253.150] 
*Results per group*

*Spoiler:*





*Greek servers*

*Spoiler:*





NTUA@GRNET  35.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Forthnet  35.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B OTE  36.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B On Telecoms  37.50 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  B Hellas Online  37.75 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  B Netone  91.00 msec  25.00%  +0.00 msec  C Vivodi  94.00 msec  25.00%  -0.67 msec  C Wind  122.75 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  C Orange Business Hellas  139.50 msec  50.00%  +0.50 msec  D Verizon Hellas  147.67 msec  25.00%  +0.00 msec  D Vodafone  169.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Cyta Hellas  185.50 msec  50.00%  +2.50 msec  D *Group sum*  *1131.67 msec*    *Group average*  *94.31 msec*  *14.58%*   *C*



*International servers*

*Spoiler:*





Cogent Germany  78.67 msec  25.00%  +0.00 msec  C Cachefly  78.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C PCCW Germany  79.00 msec  50.00%  +0.00 msec  C Tata Communications Germany  79.00 msec  50.00%  +0.00 msec  C Global Crossing Germany  79.00 msec  25.00%  +0.00 msec  C Akamai  79.25 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  C Telia Germany  80.00 msec  25.00%  +0.33 msec  C Savvis Germany  82.00 msec  0.00%  -0.50 msec  C Cable&Wireless Germany  85.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C AboveNet Netherlands  86.00 msec  25.00%  +0.00 msec  C GEANT Netherlands  86.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Verizon Chech  87.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Tinet Netherlands  87.33 msec  25.00%  +1.00 msec  C NL-IX  89.00 msec  50.00%  +2.00 msec  C Opentransit France  89.33 msec  25.00%  -0.33 msec  C MIX  90.67 msec  25.00%  +0.33 msec  C Serverloft Germany  90.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C AOL Transit Data Network UK  91.33 msec  25.00%  +0.33 msec  C Tinet US  92.00 msec  25.00%  +1.00 msec  C Host-Europe Germany  92.33 msec  25.00%  -0.33 msec  C Sprint Nextel France  92.33 msec  25.00%  +0.33 msec  C Google CDN  92.75 msec  0.00%  -12.25 msec  C GEANT UK  93.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C LINX  93.75 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  C Level 3 Germany  94.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Google CDN  94.67 msec  25.00%  +0.00 msec  C Hurricane Electric UK  97.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Google CDN  97.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C AMS-IX  97.67 msec  25.00%  +0.67 msec  C Deutche Telecom Germany  97.67 msec  25.00%  +11.67 msec  C PANAP  100.67 msec  25.00%  +0.33 msec  C Leaseweb Netherlands  101.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Hetzner Germany  101.67 msec  25.00%  +0.33 msec  C DE-CIX  102.33 msec  25.00%  +0.67 msec  C NTT Communications UK  106.00 msec  50.00%  -11.00 msec  C British Telecom UK  108.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C ESPANIX  109.33 msec  25.00%  +0.00 msec  C Wanadoo Netherlands  109.33 msec  25.00%  +0.33 msec  C Infostrada Italy  109.67 msec  25.00%  -7.67 msec  C Seabone Italy  111.67 msec  25.00%  +9.33 msec  C OVH  121.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C RIPN@MSK-IX  129.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D AOL Transit Data Network US  172.25 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  D Sprint Nextel US  173.00 msec  25.00%  +0.00 msec  D Yahoo US  173.50 msec  0.00%  -2.25 msec  D Cogent Communications US  175.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Verizon US  176.00 msec  50.00%  +1.00 msec  D Telia US  181.33 msec  25.00%  +3.00 msec  D AT&T US  193.50 msec  50.00%  +0.50 msec  D Savvis US  197.75 msec  0.00%  +1.75 msec  D Qwest US  210.67 msec  25.00%  -1.00 msec  E Allstream US  212.33 msec  25.00%  +0.00 msec  E Global Crossing US  218.00 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  E The Planet US  223.67 msec  25.00%  -2.33 msec  E Rackspace US  226.25 msec  0.00%  +1.50 msec  E TW Telecom US  228.50 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  E Softlayer US  229.00 msec  75.00%  +0.00 msec  E Tata Communications US  236.00 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  E Level3 US  238.25 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  E AboveNet US  244.00 msec  0.00%  -1.75 msec  E XO Communications US  249.25 msec  0.00%  -5.25 msec  E Hurricane Electric US  259.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Bell Canada  267.25 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  F Dreamhost US  277.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F Isnet South Africa  348.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F NTT Japan  361.67 msec  25.00%  -1.67 msec  F AboveNet Japan  372.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F Maxnet New Zealand  394.33 msec  25.00%  +0.33 msec  F Optus Australia  405.00 msec  0.00%  -1.50 msec  F Pacnet Signapore  408.67 msec  25.00%  +1.33 msec  F PCCW Hong Kong  410.00 msec  50.00%  -1.00 msec  F Telstra Australia  426.00 msec  0.00%  -2.00 msec  F ChinaNet China  596.67 msec  25.00%  +0.67 msec  F *Group sum*  *12452.00 msec*    *Group average*  *170.58 msec*  *16.10%*   *D*



*Game servers*

*Spoiler:*





G-Portal Germany  79.00 msec  50.00%  +0.00 msec  C 247CS Germany  81.33 msec  25.00%  +0.33 msec  C NGZ-Server Germany  84.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C LB-Server Germany  88.50 msec  0.00%  +2.00 msec  C ServerFFS Netherlands  90.67 msec  25.00%  +0.67 msec  C Jolt UK  91.00 msec  25.00%  +0.67 msec  C GC-Server Germany  92.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Multiplay UK  92.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C K-Play Germany  94.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C GS-NET Netherlands  98.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Clanhost Netherlands  98.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C NGI Italy  100.00 msec  25.00%  +0.33 msec  C Esport-Servers Germany  102.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C RDSNET Romania  109.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Dataplex Hungary  118.33 msec  25.00%  -0.33 msec  C Fastweb Italy  124.33 msec  25.00%  +0.33 msec  C Gameservers US  166.00 msec  50.00%  +0.00 msec  D EA US  234.50 msec  0.00%  -4.75 msec  E Valve US  250.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  F *Group sum*  *2195.67 msec*    *Group average*  *115.56 msec*  *13.16%*   *C*






Test mode  Ping and download Test completed in  57.377 sec Pings/target  4 Parallel ping threads  4 Targets alive  104 / 104 Test total ping time  15779.33 msec *Average ping/target*  *151.72 msec* *Download speed*  *13313 Kbps*   *1.625 MB/sec*

----------


## Andreaslar

Report created by  QSpeedTest r19 - Download - Discuss Target list version  201006012211 Target list comment  by Someonefromhell, v0.43 Host OS  Windows 7 x64 Test date and time  04/06/2010 19:11:06 ISP  FORTHNET SA Internet IP  178.128.xxx.xxx BBRAS  bbras-llu-kln-05L0.forthnet.gr [194.219.239.194] 
*Results per group*

*Spoiler:*





*Greek servers*

*Spoiler:*





On Telecoms  24.33 msec  25.00%  -2.67 msec  A Hellas Online  25.00 msec  25.00%  -3.33 msec  A Forthnet  31.25 msec  0.00%  +4.00 msec  B OTE  38.25 msec  0.00%  -5.50 msec  B Vivodi  39.67 msec  25.00%  +2.67 msec  B Netone  42.50 msec  0.00%  -6.50 msec  B NTUA@GRNET  51.25 msec  0.00%  -10.75 msec  B Cyta Hellas  122.00 msec  50.00%  -13.00 msec  C Wind  127.50 msec  50.00%  -8.50 msec  D Verizon Hellas  332.50 msec  50.00%  +33.50 msec  F Orange Business Hellas  378.67 msec  25.00%  -18.67 msec  F Vodafone  413.00 msec  25.00%  -16.67 msec  F *Group sum*  *1625.92 msec*    *Group average*  *135.49 msec*  *22.92%*   *D*



*International servers*

*Spoiler:*





GEANT UK  N/A  100.00%  N/A  N/A GEANT Netherlands  N/A  100.00%  N/A  N/A Akamai  83.00 msec  0.00%  -20.00 msec  C Serverloft Germany  86.00 msec  0.00%  -1.25 msec  C DE-CIX  86.33 msec  25.00%  +4.00 msec  C Hetzner Germany  96.00 msec  0.00%  -3.75 msec  C Cable&Wireless Germany  96.25 msec  0.00%  +8.50 msec  C Host-Europe Germany  97.75 msec  0.00%  +5.00 msec  C AboveNet Netherlands  97.75 msec  0.00%  +6.00 msec  C Global Crossing Germany  101.25 msec  0.00%  +7.50 msec  C AOL Transit Data Network UK  101.25 msec  0.00%  -8.00 msec  C Telia Germany  102.75 msec  0.00%  -10.50 msec  C Deutche Telecom Germany  103.00 msec  0.00%  +13.75 msec  C Tinet US  103.75 msec  0.00%  +6.75 msec  C Wanadoo Netherlands  104.00 msec  0.00%  -4.25 msec  C LINX  105.00 msec  25.00%  +4.00 msec  C Tinet Netherlands  113.75 msec  0.00%  +3.50 msec  C Infostrada Italy  128.00 msec  0.00%  +8.00 msec  D Leaseweb Netherlands  140.50 msec  0.00%  +8.75 msec  D Cachefly  141.75 msec  0.00%  +22.00 msec  D Level 3 Germany  142.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D MIX  151.00 msec  0.00%  +24.00 msec  D Sprint Nextel US  170.25 msec  0.00%  -2.75 msec  D AOL Transit Data Network US  173.75 msec  0.00%  +2.50 msec  D Seabone Italy  177.75 msec  0.00%  +4.50 msec  D PANAP  181.00 msec  25.00%  +5.33 msec  D Cogent Germany  186.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Cogent Communications US  187.75 msec  0.00%  -6.75 msec  D Google CDN  192.00 msec  0.00%  -1.50 msec  D Google CDN  192.25 msec  0.00%  +7.75 msec  D Tata Communications Germany  197.50 msec  0.00%  +3.25 msec  D RIPN@MSK-IX  200.67 msec  25.00%  +10.00 msec  E AMS-IX  201.00 msec  50.00%  -6.00 msec  E Google CDN  205.25 msec  0.00%  +11.50 msec  E Verizon Chech  206.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E NL-IX  207.00 msec  50.00%  -12.00 msec  E Opentransit France  207.25 msec  0.00%  +2.00 msec  E Sprint Nextel France  210.25 msec  0.00%  +1.75 msec  E NTT Communications UK  212.00 msec  0.00%  -10.25 msec  E OVH  212.75 msec  0.00%  -4.50 msec  E Savvis US  213.50 msec  0.00%  -6.75 msec  E PCCW Germany  213.75 msec  0.00%  -5.50 msec  E Savvis Germany  216.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  E Softlayer US  220.50 msec  0.00%  -0.50 msec  E British Telecom UK  227.50 msec  0.00%  +4.75 msec  E Hurricane Electric UK  228.00 msec  0.00%  -0.50 msec  E TW Telecom US  229.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E Global Crossing US  236.50 msec  0.00%  -1.00 msec  E ESPANIX  254.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  F AboveNet US  254.50 msec  0.00%  -8.50 msec  F Allstream US  257.50 msec  0.00%  -1.50 msec  F Bell Canada  260.50 msec  0.00%  +5.25 msec  F Level3 US  268.75 msec  0.00%  -3.50 msec  F Yahoo US  275.00 msec  0.00%  -1.25 msec  F Verizon US  281.00 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  F Dreamhost US  287.00 msec  0.00%  -2.50 msec  F AT&T US  293.50 msec  0.00%  -4.50 msec  F Telia US  297.50 msec  0.00%  +2.50 msec  F Qwest US  299.00 msec  0.00%  +1.75 msec  F The Planet US  311.50 msec  0.00%  +11.25 msec  F Rackspace US  321.00 msec  0.00%  -0.75 msec  F Hurricane Electric US  345.25 msec  0.00%  +11.00 msec  F NTT Japan  352.75 msec  0.00%  -2.25 msec  F Isnet South Africa  361.75 msec  0.00%  -7.25 msec  F XO Communications US  367.00 msec  0.00%  -15.50 msec  F AboveNet Japan  376.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Tata Communications US  395.25 msec  0.00%  -0.50 msec  F Optus Australia  397.00 msec  0.00%  -5.00 msec  F Pacnet Signapore  421.75 msec  0.00%  -9.00 msec  F PCCW Hong Kong  427.67 msec  25.00%  +1.67 msec  F Maxnet New Zealand  504.00 msec  25.00%  -9.00 msec  F Telstra Australia  519.25 msec  0.00%  -0.50 msec  F ChinaNet China  527.00 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  F *Group sum*  *16144.17 msec*    *Group average*  *227.38 msec*  *6.34%*   *E*



*Game servers*

*Spoiler:*





247CS Germany  91.25 msec  0.00%  -8.00 msec  C K-Play Germany  100.50 msec  0.00%  -2.75 msec  C NGZ-Server Germany  103.25 msec  0.00%  -6.25 msec  C NGI Italy  104.00 msec  0.00%  +3.50 msec  C LB-Server Germany  105.50 msec  0.00%  +3.00 msec  C Multiplay UK  111.25 msec  0.00%  -2.25 msec  C GC-Server Germany  113.00 msec  0.00%  +8.75 msec  C Jolt UK  116.50 msec  0.00%  -11.25 msec  C ServerFFS Netherlands  129.00 msec  0.00%  +2.25 msec  D Dataplex Hungary  139.50 msec  0.00%  +7.75 msec  D Esport-Servers Germany  146.00 msec  0.00%  -0.50 msec  D RDSNET Romania  146.25 msec  0.00%  +2.00 msec  D G-Portal Germany  150.25 msec  0.00%  +7.75 msec  D Fastweb Italy  158.00 msec  0.00%  +3.75 msec  D GS-NET Netherlands  170.75 msec  0.00%  +2.00 msec  D Gameservers US  196.00 msec  75.00%  +0.00 msec  D Clanhost Netherlands  219.75 msec  0.00%  +8.00 msec  E Valve US  242.50 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  E EA US  341.00 msec  0.00%  +2.25 msec  F *Group sum*  *2884.25 msec*    *Group average*  *151.80 msec*  *3.95%*   *D*






Test mode  Ping only Test completed in  47.884 sec Pings/target  4 Parallel ping threads  4 Targets alive  102 / 104 Test total ping time  20654.33 msec *Average ping/target*  *202.49 msec*

----------


## Lagman

> Report created by  QSpeedTest r19 - Download - Discuss Target list version  201006012211 Target list comment  by Someonefromhell, v0.43 Host OS  Windows 7 x86 Test date and time  04/06/2010 18:13:45 ISP  FORTHNET SA Internet IP  79.103.xxx.xxx BBRAS  bbras-llu-lsf-12L0.forthnet.gr [213.16.253.150] 
> *Results per group*
> 
> *Spoiler:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ανέβασε τίποτα απο οπτική ίνα να δούμε χρόνους απόκρισης και download...  :Smile: 
Αν θέλεις φυσικά.

----------


## deniSun

> Ανέβασε τίποτα απο οπτική ίνα να δούμε χρόνους απόκρισης και download... 
> Αν θέλεις φυσικά.


Από Δευτέρα όταν πάω στο γραφείο.
Τέλος για αυτή την εβδομάδα.

----------


## nnn

*Your WAN IP is 62.1.1 xxxxx**Your BBRAS is 194.219.231.33* *Your ISP is :  FORTHnet SA*Test date and time is Παρασκευή 04-06-2010 and time 21:21:36Server List by Someonefromhell v0.432 Threads in useMOS (mean opinion score), is scaled from 5=best to 1=worst 

*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  64.75 ms  0 %  38 ms  B  UP  4,32Wind  104.5 ms  0 %  15 ms  C  DOWN  4,33Cyta Hellas  95.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,35On Telecoms  9.75 ms  0 %  6 ms  A  DOWN  4,39Vivodi  8.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Forthnet  7.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40OTE  9.25 ms  0 %  -4 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Netone  8.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40NTUA@GRNET  8.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Vodafone  143.25 ms  0 %  -15 ms  D  DOWN  4,34Orange Business Hellas  147 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,32Verizon Hellas  142.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,32*Total ping time is*  749.25 ms     




*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





DE-CIX  75.75 ms  0 %  9 ms  C  DOWN  4,35AMS-IX  73.5 ms  0 %  15 ms  B  DOWN  4,35LINX  75.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  UP  4,36NL-IX  89.25 ms  0 %  3 ms  C  DOWN  4,35RIPN@MSK-IX  110 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,34ESPANIX  92.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  C  UP  4,36MIX  67.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37PANAP  75 ms  0 %  -16 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Akamai  12.5 ms  0 %  -4 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Cachefly  55 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,38Google CDN  71.25 ms  0 %  -2 ms  B  UP  4,37Google CDN  83.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Google CDN  88 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36Yahoo US  154.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,31AT and T US  173.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,25Global Crossing US  185.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,21Level3 US  194 ms  0 %  -12 ms  D  DOWN  4,26Telia US  151.75 ms  0 %  -10 ms  D  DOWN  4,33Qwest US  181.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  UP  4,22Tata Communications US  222.75 ms  0 %  11 ms  E  DOWN  4,01Verizon US  152.25 ms  0 %  5 ms  D  DOWN  4,29Savvis US  180.25 ms  0 %  11 ms  D  DOWN  4,16America Online Transit Data Network US  152.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  UP  4,30Cogent Communications US  156 ms  0 %  -2 ms  D  UP  4,31Hurricane Electric US  236.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  DOWN  4,04AboveNet US  224.5 ms  0 %  -13 ms  E  DOWN  4,18XO Communications US  222 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  UP  4,10Sprint Nextel US  143.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  DOWN  4,32Allstream US  183.75 ms  0 %  -7 ms  D  DOWN  4,27Telecom US  206 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  DOWN  4,15Deutche Telecom Germany  88.75 ms  0 %  21 ms  C  DOWN  4,33Global Crossing Germany  55.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Cogent Germany  77.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Telia Germany  63.5 ms  0 %  -12 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Level 3 Germany  68.5 ms  0 %  11 ms  B  DOWN  4,36Tata Communications Germany  61.5 ms  0 %  -11 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Savvis Germany  79.5 ms  0 %  -4 ms  C  DOWN  4,37Cable and Wireless Germany  65.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37PCCW Germany  72 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37NTT Communications UK  72.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37America Online Transit Data Network UK  72.5 ms  0 %  8 ms  B  DOWN  4,36Tinet US  67.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37GEANT UK  68 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37British Telecom UK  78.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Hurricane Electric UK  98 ms  0 %  -6 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Tinet Netherlands  73 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37AboveNet Netherlands  74.75 ms  0 %  8 ms  B  DOWN  4,36Wanadoo Netherlands  95.75 ms  0 %  -5 ms  C  DOWN  4,36GEANT Netherlands  64.5 ms  0 %  -6 ms  B  UP  4,38Opentransit France  71.75 ms  0 %  -13 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Sprint Nextel France  73.25 ms  0 %  4 ms  B  DOWN  4,36Seabone Italy  47 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Infostrada Italy  75.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36Telstra Australia  381.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  DOWN  3,40Optus Australia  384 ms  0 %  -1 ms  F  DOWN  3,40NTT Japan  350.75 ms  0 %  3 ms  F  UP  3,53AboveNet Japan  359.5 ms  0 %  -12 ms  F  DOWN  3,63Verizon Chech  65.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37ChinaNet China  410 ms  0 %  -31 ms  F  DOWN  3,57PCCW Hong Kong  326.5 ms  0 %  -4 ms  F  UP  3,71Pacnet Singapore  402.5 ms  0 %  -12 ms  F  DOWN  3,42Isnet South Africa  332.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  DOWN  3,63Maxnet New Zealand  362 ms  0 %  -1 ms  F  UP  3,51Bell Canada  242.75 ms  0 %  -2 ms  E  UP  4,04Leaseweb Netherlands  76.5 ms  0 %  -17 ms  C  DOWN  4,38The Planet US  195.25 ms  0 %  14 ms  D  DOWN  4,09Softlayer US  191 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,19Dreamhost US  238.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  UP  4,04Rackspace US  192.25 ms  0 %  -2 ms  D  UP  4,21Serverloft Germany  62.5 ms  0 %  -14 ms  B  DOWN  4,39Host-Europe Germany  62 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Hetzner Germany  67 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37OVH  76 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36*Total ping time is*  10533.75 ms     




*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGI Italy  71.25 ms  0 %  15 ms  B  DOWN  4,35NGZ-Server Germany  85.25 ms  0 %  -60 ms  C  UP  4,42K-Play Germany  76 ms  0 %  17 ms  C  DOWN  4,34GC-Server Germany  72 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37247CS Germany  62.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Jolt UK  68.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Multiplay UK  74 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37ServerFFS Netherlands  73.75 ms  0 %  15 ms  B  DOWN  4,35GS-NET Netherlands  71.75 ms  0 %  -14 ms  B  DOWN  4,38EA US  195.25 ms  0 %  -10 ms  D  DOWN  4,25Valve US  229.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  UP  4,06Gameservers US  143 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,32esport-servers de  68.25 ms  0 %  -13 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Clanhost Netherlands  75 ms  0 %  -13 ms  B  DOWN  4,38RDSNET Romania   116.75 ms  0 %  14 ms  C  DOWN  4,32Fastweb Italy  49.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  UP  4,38Dataplex Hungary  119.5 ms  0 %  -10 ms  C  DOWN  4,35LB-Server Germany  66.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37G-Portal Germany  66.75 ms  0 %  10 ms  B  DOWN  4,36*Total ping time is*  1784.5 ms     



*Total ping time is* *13067.5 ms*  7  38  22  20  8  9Greek servers  749.25  68,11 msInternational servers  10533.75  146,30 msGameservers  1784.5  99,14 ms 
Test date and time is Παρασκευή 04-06-2010 and time 21:21:33Cogentco   1,09Mirrorservice   0,33Apple   0,91Nvidia   1,99Microsoft   1,76LeaseWeb   0,77ServerBoost   0,59ThinkBroadband   0,67Cachefly   2,11Ovh   0,94Ntua   1,94Forthnet   2,13Otenet   1,96RootBSD   0,76*Average speed for 14 hosts*  1,28 MB/s


καλά πάμε  :Cool:

----------


## deniSun

Report created by  QSpeedTest r19 - Download - Discuss Target list version  201006012211 Target list comment  by Someonefromhell, v0.43 Host OS  Windows 7 x86 Test date and time  04/06/2010 21:38:24 ISP  FORTHNET SA Internet IP  79.103.xxx.xxx BBRAS  bbras-llu-lsf-12L0.forthnet.gr [213.16.253.150] 
*Results per group*

*Spoiler:*





*Greek servers*

*Spoiler:*





Forthnet  35.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B NTUA@GRNET  36.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B OTE  36.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Hellas Online  36.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B On Telecoms  37.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Vivodi  89.00 msec  0.00%  -2.50 msec  C Netone  89.67 msec  25.00%  +1.00 msec  C Wind  118.75 msec  0.00%  +3.00 msec  C Orange Business Hellas  133.33 msec  25.00%  +3.33 msec  D Verizon Hellas  145.75 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  D Vodafone  166.00 msec  0.00%  -1.25 msec  D Cyta Hellas  177.33 msec  25.00%  +3.00 msec  D *Group sum*  *1100.83 msec*    *Group average*  *91.74 msec*  *6.25%*   *C*



*International servers*

*Spoiler:*





Cachefly  69.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Akamai  73.25 msec  0.00%  +2.25 msec  B Cogent Germany  73.50 msec  0.00%  +1.75 msec  B PCCW Germany  74.00 msec  0.00%  +2.50 msec  B Tata Communications Germany  74.75 msec  0.00%  -2.00 msec  B Telia Germany  77.67 msec  25.00%  +0.33 msec  C Verizon Chech  77.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Google CDN  78.00 msec  0.00%  +2.25 msec  C Cable&Wireless Germany  78.75 msec  0.00%  +2.50 msec  C NL-IX  79.00 msec  50.00%  +0.00 msec  C GEANT Netherlands  79.75 msec  0.00%  +2.50 msec  C Tinet Netherlands  80.00 msec  0.00%  +2.75 msec  C AboveNet Netherlands  81.67 msec  25.00%  +3.00 msec  C Opentransit France  81.75 msec  0.00%  +2.50 msec  C Host-Europe Germany  83.67 msec  25.00%  +0.00 msec  C AOL Transit Data Network UK  84.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Savvis Germany  84.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Deutche Telecom Germany  85.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C Level 3 Germany  85.67 msec  25.00%  +0.00 msec  C Google CDN  85.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C Serverloft Germany  86.00 msec  0.00%  -1.75 msec  C LINX  86.50 msec  0.00%  +2.75 msec  C Hurricane Electric UK  86.67 msec  25.00%  -2.33 msec  C Sprint Nextel France  88.33 msec  25.00%  -2.33 msec  C GEANT UK  89.00 msec  0.00%  -1.75 msec  C Tinet US  90.00 msec  0.00%  +5.25 msec  C Google CDN  90.75 msec  0.00%  +9.00 msec  C AMS-IX  91.25 msec  0.00%  +2.50 msec  C PANAP  91.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C Leaseweb Netherlands  92.00 msec  0.00%  +2.00 msec  C MIX  95.33 msec  25.00%  +5.33 msec  C NTT Communications UK  96.67 msec  25.00%  -0.33 msec  C Seabone Italy  97.25 msec  0.00%  -1.50 msec  C Infostrada Italy  97.25 msec  0.00%  +2.25 msec  C Hetzner Germany  97.75 msec  0.00%  -1.75 msec  C Wanadoo Netherlands  98.50 msec  0.00%  -1.75 msec  C DE-CIX  99.50 msec  0.00%  -2.25 msec  C British Telecom UK  104.75 msec  0.00%  -2.00 msec  C ESPANIX  108.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C OVH  116.25 msec  0.00%  +2.25 msec  C RIPN@MSK-IX  123.00 msec  25.00%  +2.33 msec  C Global Crossing Germany  159.00 msec  25.00%  -35.67 msec  D Yahoo US  168.25 msec  0.00%  +3.50 msec  D Cogent Communications US  169.33 msec  25.00%  -2.33 msec  D AOL Transit Data Network US  169.50 msec  0.00%  -2.50 msec  D Sprint Nextel US  169.67 msec  25.00%  +3.67 msec  D Verizon US  172.75 msec  0.00%  +1.75 msec  D Telia US  181.00 msec  0.00%  -1.25 msec  D AT&T US  187.33 msec  25.00%  -2.67 msec  D Savvis US  194.67 msec  25.00%  -2.33 msec  D Qwest US  204.75 msec  0.00%  +2.75 msec  E Allstream US  205.75 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  E Global Crossing US  208.33 msec  25.00%  +2.33 msec  E TW Telecom US  221.50 msec  0.00%  -1.50 msec  E The Planet US  222.00 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  E Rackspace US  224.00 msec  0.00%  -1.00 msec  E Softlayer US  229.33 msec  25.00%  +13.33 msec  E Tata Communications US  229.50 msec  0.00%  -1.75 msec  E AboveNet US  232.67 msec  25.00%  +3.00 msec  E Level3 US  236.75 msec  0.00%  -2.50 msec  E XO Communications US  239.67 msec  25.00%  +2.67 msec  E Hurricane Electric US  252.50 msec  0.00%  -1.75 msec  F Bell Canada  263.33 msec  25.00%  +5.00 msec  F Dreamhost US  276.67 msec  25.00%  +0.33 msec  F ChinaNet China  338.25 msec  0.00%  -1.75 msec  F Isnet South Africa  342.00 msec  25.00%  +2.67 msec  F NTT Japan  369.75 msec  0.00%  -1.25 msec  F AboveNet Japan  370.25 msec  0.00%  +1.75 msec  F Optus Australia  393.33 msec  25.00%  +3.00 msec  F Pacnet Signapore  396.25 msec  0.00%  +2.00 msec  F PCCW Hong Kong  401.50 msec  50.00%  +4.50 msec  F Telstra Australia  412.75 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  F Maxnet New Zealand  450.75 msec  0.00%  +37.25 msec  F *Group sum*  *11908.00 msec*    *Group average*  *163.12 msec*  *8.90%*   *D*



*Game servers*

*Spoiler:*





Esport-Servers Germany  74.75 msec  0.00%  -2.00 msec  B G-Portal Germany  76.00 msec  25.00%  -2.33 msec  C NGZ-Server Germany  80.25 msec  0.00%  -2.00 msec  C 247CS Germany  80.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C ServerFFS Netherlands  81.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C GC-Server Germany  82.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Multiplay UK  83.50 msec  0.00%  -0.50 msec  C Jolt UK  84.75 msec  0.00%  -1.75 msec  C LB-Server Germany  87.75 msec  0.00%  -1.50 msec  C K-Play Germany  89.33 msec  25.00%  +2.67 msec  C NGI Italy  92.50 msec  0.00%  -1.75 msec  C GS-NET Netherlands  96.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Clanhost Netherlands  98.00 msec  25.00%  +0.67 msec  C RDSNET Romania  104.25 msec  0.00%  +1.75 msec  C Dataplex Hungary  108.67 msec  25.00%  +0.67 msec  C Fastweb Italy  119.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Gameservers US  164.50 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  D EA US  223.00 msec  0.00%  -1.00 msec  E Valve US  246.00 msec  0.00%  -2.50 msec  E *Group sum*  *2074.50 msec*    *Group average*  *109.18 msec*  *5.26%*   *C*






Test mode  Ping and download Test completed in  50.854 sec Pings/target  4 Parallel ping threads  4 Targets alive  104 / 104 Test total ping time  15083.33 msec *Average ping/target*  *145.03 msec* *Download speed*  *13559 Kbps*   *1.655 MB/sec*

----------


## treli@ris

Report created by  QSpeedTest r19 - Download - Discuss Target list version  201006012211 Target list comment  by Someonefromhell, v0.43 Host OS  Windows 7 x64 Test date and time  04/06/2010 21:41:46 ISP  HELLAS ON LINE S.A. Internet IP  79.166.xxx.xxx BBRAS  N/A (non-responsive BBRAS) 
*Results per group*

*Spoiler:*





*Greek servers*

*Spoiler:*





Vivodi  22.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Cyta Hellas  22.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A NTUA@GRNET  23.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  A Wind  23.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  A Hellas Online  23.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Orange Business Hellas  23.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Forthnet  23.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Netone  23.75 msec  0.00%  -0.50 msec  A On Telecoms  24.00 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  A OTE  24.75 msec  0.00%  -0.75 msec  A Vodafone  26.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Verizon Hellas  129.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D *Group sum*  *389.50 msec*    *Group average*  *32.46 msec*  *0.00%*   *B*



*International servers*

*Spoiler:*





Akamai  22.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A PCCW Germany  68.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Telia Germany  69.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Host-Europe Germany  71.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Level 3 Germany  72.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Google CDN  75.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C AMS-IX  76.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Cable&Wireless Germany  76.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C Opentransit France  77.25 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  C LINX  80.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C Cachefly  80.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C NTT Communications UK  80.75 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  C AOL Transit Data Network UK  81.00 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  C Google CDN  81.25 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  C GEANT UK  82.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Tata Communications Germany  82.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C MIX  82.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C Tinet Netherlands  83.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C British Telecom UK  85.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Hetzner Germany  85.25 msec  0.00%  -0.50 msec  C GEANT Netherlands  86.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Seabone Italy  86.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Serverloft Germany  88.25 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  C NL-IX  89.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Verizon Chech  90.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C PANAP  93.00 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  C Hurricane Electric UK  94.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Google CDN  95.00 msec  0.00%  +2.25 msec  C DE-CIX  95.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Tinet US  96.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C OVH  97.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Sprint Nextel France  97.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Leaseweb Netherlands  97.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Wanadoo Netherlands  98.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Deutche Telecom Germany  99.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C Savvis Germany  112.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Infostrada Italy  120.50 msec  0.00%  +4.75 msec  C RIPN@MSK-IX  134.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Sprint Nextel US  150.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D AOL Transit Data Network US  154.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Telia US  159.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D AboveNet Netherlands  167.75 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  D Yahoo US  173.50 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  D Verizon US  174.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D Cogent Communications US  175.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D AT&T US  177.50 msec  0.00%  -2.25 msec  D Global Crossing Germany  180.75 msec  0.00%  +2.50 msec  D Global Crossing US  192.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Allstream US  193.50 msec  0.00%  -0.50 msec  D ESPANIX  193.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Qwest US  195.25 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  D Softlayer US  195.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Savvis US  198.00 msec  0.00%  -0.50 msec  D TW Telecom US  207.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E The Planet US  208.50 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  E Rackspace US  211.75 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  E Level3 US  215.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E AboveNet US  222.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E Tata Communications US  222.75 msec  0.00%  -0.75 msec  E Hurricane Electric US  229.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Dreamhost US  230.50 msec  0.00%  -0.50 msec  E XO Communications US  248.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Cogent Germany  252.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F Bell Canada  254.00 msec  0.00%  +2.00 msec  F Isnet South Africa  259.50 msec  0.00%  +1.50 msec  F Pacnet Signapore  262.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F PCCW Hong Kong  342.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F AboveNet Japan  359.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F NTT Japan  371.00 msec  0.00%  +7.50 msec  F Telstra Australia  374.50 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  F Maxnet New Zealand  379.00 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  F Optus Australia  396.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F ChinaNet China  482.00 msec  0.00%  -17.75 msec  F *Group sum*  *11695.75 msec*    *Group average*  *160.22 msec*  *0.00%*   *D*



*Game servers*

*Spoiler:*





G-Portal Germany  66.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B 247CS Germany  71.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B NGZ-Server Germany  74.25 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  B Clanhost Netherlands  76.75 msec  0.00%  -0.50 msec  C ServerFFS Netherlands  79.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C K-Play Germany  81.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Jolt UK  81.75 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  C GC-Server Germany  81.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Esport-Servers Germany  84.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Fastweb Italy  91.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Multiplay UK  94.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C NGI Italy  94.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C LB-Server Germany  95.00 msec  0.00%  -1.00 msec  C GS-NET Netherlands  97.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Dataplex Hungary  105.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C RDSNET Romania  111.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Gameservers US  152.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D EA US  197.50 msec  0.00%  +4.25 msec  D Valve US  236.50 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  E *Group sum*  *1974.25 msec*    *Group average*  *103.91 msec*  *0.00%*   *C*






Test mode  Ping and download Test completed in  47.767 sec Pings/target  4 Parallel ping threads  4 Targets alive  104 / 104 Test total ping time  14059.50 msec *Average ping/target*  *135.19 msec* *Download speed*  *15134 Kbps*   *1.847 MB/sec*

----------


## parsifal

Με τη βοήθεια του PPP reconnect από το DMT Tool, μερικά διαδοχικά tests από διαφορετικούς BBRAS/IP ranges, με ελάχιστη χρονική διαφορά μεταξύ τους:


Report created by  QSpeedTest r19 - Download - Discuss Test date and time  04/06/2010 21:54:55 ISP  FORTHNET SA Internet IP  77.49.xxx.xxx BBRAS  bbras-llu-kln-04L0.forthnet.gr [194.219.239.154] *Average ping/target*  *191.46 msec* *Download speed*  *8550 Kbps*   *1.044 MB/sec* 

Test date and time  04/06/2010 21:57:20 Internet IP  188.4.xxx.xxx BBRAS  bbras-llu-kln-10L0.forthnet.gr [194.219.231.89] *Average ping/target*  *150.44 msec* *Download speed*  *9766 Kbps*   *1.192 MB/sec* 

Test date and time  04/06/2010 21:58:51 Internet IP  193.92.xxx.xxx BBRAS  bbras-llu-kln-09L0.forthnet.gr [194.219.231.83] *Average ping/target*  *144.85 msec* *Download speed*  *8779 Kbps*   *1.072 MB/sec* 

Test date and time  04/06/2010 22:00:25 ISP  FORTHNET SA Internet IP  194.219.xxx.xxx BBRAS  bbras-llu-kln-06L0.forthnet.gr [194.219.231.61] *Average ping/target*  *172.59 msec* *Download speed*  *6730 Kbps*   *0.821 MB/sec*

----------


## nnn

*Your WAN IP is 62.1.1 xxxxx**Your BBRAS is 194.219.231.33* *Your ISP is :  FORTHnet SA*Test date and time is Παρασκευή 04-06-2010 and time 22:13:15Server List by Someonefromhell v0.432 Threads in useMOS (mean opinion score), is scaled from 5=best to 1=worst 

*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  8.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Wind  100.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Cyta Hellas  97 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,35On Telecoms  8.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Vivodi  9 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  UP  4,40Forthnet  7.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40OTE  8 ms  0 %  -2 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Netone  9.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  A  UP  4,40NTUA@GRNET  8.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  A  UP  4,40Vodafone  151.75 ms  0 %  -4 ms  D  UP  4,32Orange Business Hellas  122.5 ms  0 %  4 ms  C  DOWN  4,33Verizon Hellas  146.25 ms  0 %  -4 ms  D  UP  4,33*Total ping time is*  678.25 ms     




*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





DE-CIX  80.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  C  UP  4,36AMS-IX  79.75 ms  0 %  3 ms  C  UP  4,36LINX  82 ms  0 %  -2 ms  C  UP  4,36NL-IX  86.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36RIPN@MSK-IX  107.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  C  DOWN  4,35ESPANIX  89.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36MIX  65.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37PANAP  85.75 ms  0 %  6 ms  C  UP  4,35Akamai  8.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Cachefly  53.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Google CDN  69.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Google CDN  81.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Google CDN  85.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Yahoo US  154.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,30AT and T US  174 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,25Global Crossing US  188.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  UP  4,20Level3 US  200.75 ms  0 %  5 ms  E  UP  4,14Telia US  156 ms  0 %  -3 ms  D  UP  4,32Qwest US  182.25 ms  0 %  -4 ms  D  UP  4,25Tata Communications US  230.75 ms  0 %  7 ms  E  UP  4,01Verizon US  154 ms  0 %  -7 ms  D  UP  4,33Savvis US  181.75 ms  0 %  3 ms  D  UP  4,21America Online Transit Data Network US  154.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,30Cogent Communications US  156.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,31Hurricane Electric US  236.75 ms  0 %  -3 ms  E  DOWN  4,07AboveNet US  237.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  UP  4,03XO Communications US  219.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  E  DOWN  4,11Sprint Nextel US  147.75 ms  0 %  14 ms  D  UP  4,25Allstream US  189 ms  0 %  18 ms  D  UP  4,09Telecom US  209.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  E  UP  4,15Deutche Telecom Germany  87.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Global Crossing Germany  55.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Cogent Germany  78.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36Telia Germany  64.5 ms  0 %  -12 ms  B  UP  4,38Level 3 Germany  60.5 ms  25 %   -2 ms  B  DOWN  1,57Tata Communications Germany  74 ms  0 %  -9 ms  B  UP  4,38Savvis Germany  81 ms  0 %  3 ms  C  UP  4,36Cable and Wireless Germany  68.25 ms  0 %  -3 ms  B  UP  4,37PCCW Germany  74.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,36NTT Communications UK  74.25 ms  0 %  5 ms  B  UP  4,36America Online Transit Data Network UK  71.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Tinet US  72.5 ms  0 %  20 ms  B  UP  4,34GEANT UK  68.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37British Telecom UK  80.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,36Hurricane Electric UK  97.75 ms  0 %  -3 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Tinet Netherlands  75.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36AboveNet Netherlands  81.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36Wanadoo Netherlands  91.5 ms  0 %  8 ms  C  DOWN  4,35GEANT Netherlands  65.5 ms  0 %  3 ms  B  UP  4,37Opentransit France  83 ms  0 %  4 ms  C  UP  4,36Sprint Nextel France  75.75 ms  0 %  -2 ms  C  UP  4,37Seabone Italy  49.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,38Infostrada Italy  83.25 ms  0 %  -17 ms  C  UP  4,38Telstra Australia  382.25 ms  0 %  19 ms  F  UP  3,21Optus Australia  384.25 ms  0 %  4 ms  F  UP  3,35NTT Japan  334.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  DOWN  3,63AboveNet Japan  361 ms  0 %  -7 ms  F  UP  3,57Verizon Chech  75.75 ms  0 %  26 ms  C  UP  4,33ChinaNet China  406.75 ms  0 %  10 ms  F  DOWN  3,18PCCW Hong Kong  323.25 ms  0 %  -4 ms  F  DOWN  3,72Pacnet Singapore  399.25 ms  0 %  -9 ms  F  DOWN  3,41Isnet South Africa  335.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  UP  3,63Maxnet New Zealand  363 ms  0 %  -4 ms  F  UP  3,54Bell Canada  241.75 ms  0 %  -2 ms  E  DOWN  4,04Leaseweb Netherlands  81 ms  0 %  5 ms  C  UP  4,36The Planet US  196.75 ms  0 %  3 ms  D  UP  4,16Softlayer US  183.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  D  DOWN  4,24Dreamhost US  232.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  DOWN  4,06Rackspace US  188.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,21Serverloft Germany  73.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,36Host-Europe Germany  69.25 ms  0 %  6 ms  B  UP  4,36Hetzner Germany  73.25 ms  0 %  6 ms  B  UP  4,36OVH  78.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36*Total ping time is*  10648 ms     




*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGI Italy  84.5 ms  0 %  -3 ms  C  UP  4,36NGZ-Server Germany  64.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37K-Play Germany  79.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  C  UP  4,36GC-Server Germany  75 ms  0 %  3 ms  B  UP  4,36247CS Germany  64.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  UP  4,37Jolt UK  69.75 ms  0 %  -2 ms  B  UP  4,37Multiplay UK  72.75 ms  0 %  -3 ms  B  DOWN  4,37ServerFFS Netherlands  82 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,36GS-NET Netherlands  81 ms  0 %  6 ms  C  UP  4,35EA US  200.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  UP  4,16Valve US  229.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  UP  4,07Gameservers US  143.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,32esport-servers de  71.75 ms  0 %  -7 ms  B  UP  4,37Clanhost Netherlands  81.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  C  UP  4,36RDSNET Romania   121 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,34Fastweb Italy  46.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Dataplex Hungary  104.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  DOWN  4,34LB-Server Germany  68 ms  0 %  8 ms  B  UP  4,36G-Portal Germany  69.5 ms  0 %  -13 ms  B  UP  4,38*Total ping time is*  1808.75 ms     



*Total ping time is* *13135 ms*  8  27  33  17  10  9Greek servers  678.25  61,66 msInternational servers  10648  147,89 msGameservers  1808.75  100,49 ms 
Test date and time is Παρασκευή 04-06-2010 and time 22:13:12Cogentco   0,27Mirrorservice   0,63Apple   1,37Nvidia   1,94Microsoft   1,54LeaseWeb   1,01ServerBoost   1,60ThinkBroadband   0,66Cachefly   1,14Ovh   0,81Ntua   2,21Forthnet   2,40Otenet   1,42RootBSD   0,87*Average speed for 14 hosts*  1,28 MB/s

----------


## deniSun

Επιβεβαίωση πιταρισμένων bbras ή απλή σύμπτωση  :Thinking:

----------


## nnn

επιβεβαίωση φυσικά, αναμείνατε  :Laughing: 

........Auto merged post: nnn πρόσθεσε 3 λεπτά και 47 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Από το προσωπικό μου αρχείο  :Razz:  :Razz: 

*Spoiler:*






*Your WAN IP is 193.92 xxxxx**Your BBRAS is 194.219.231.69* *Your ISP is :  FORTHnet SA*Test date and time is Τρίτη 01-06-2010 and time 15:12:08Server List by Someonefromhell v0.422 Threads in useMOS (mean opinion score), is scaled from 5=best to 1=worst 

*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  110.5 ms  0 %  -18 ms  C  UP  4,36Wind  110 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,35Cyta Hellas  94.5 ms  0 %  3 ms  C  UP  4,35On Telecoms  8.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Vivodi  8 ms  0 %  2 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Forthnet  8 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,40OTE  9 ms  0 %  -3 ms  A  UP  4,40Netone  8.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40NTUA@GRNET  8.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  A  UP  4,40Vodafone  117.5 ms  0 %  4 ms  C  UP  4,33Orange Business Hellas  176.5 ms  0 %  -76 ms  D  DOWN  4,39Verizon Hellas  123.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  C  UP  4,34*Total ping time is*  783.5 ms     




*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





DE-CIX  59.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37AMS-IX  57.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,38LINX  79.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36NL-IX  81.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36RIPN@MSK-IX  104.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35ESPANIX  86.5 ms  0 %  -3 ms  C  DOWN  4,36MIX  72.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37PANAP  70.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37Akamai  8.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,40Cachefly  59 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Google CDN  79.75 ms  0 %  11 ms  C  UP  4,35Google CDN  68.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Google CDN  85.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36Yahoo US  147 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,32AT and T US  163 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,28Global Crossing US  195.5 ms  0 %  3 ms  D  DOWN  4,17Level3 US  179.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  DOWN  4,22Telia US  140.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  UP  4,32Qwest US  177.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  DOWN  4,25Tata Communications US  212 ms  0 %  4 ms  E  DOWN  4,10Verizon US  151.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  UP  4,31Savvis US  166.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,28America Online Transit Data Network US  147 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,32Cogent Communications US  148.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,32Hurricane Electric US  123.75 ms  50 %   -99 ms  C  DOWN  2,43AboveNet US  220.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  E  DOWN  4,09XO Communications US  208.75 ms  0 %  4 ms  E  DOWN  4,12Sprint Nextel US  142.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,32Allstream US  156.75 ms  0 %  4 ms  D  DOWN  4,28Telecom US  205.25 ms  0 %  -6 ms  E  UP  4,19Deutche Telecom Germany  78.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  C  UP  4,36Global Crossing Germany  129.25 ms  25 %   -110 ms  D  UP  1,72Cogent Germany  64 ms  0 %  -5 ms  B  UP  4,38Telia Germany  52 ms  0 %  5 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Level 3 Germany  53.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,38Tata Communications Germany  53.25 ms  0 %  -2 ms  B  UP  4,38Savvis Germany  70.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37Cable and Wireless Germany  67.25 ms  0 %  3 ms  B  UP  4,37PCCW Germany  69 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37NTT Communications UK  69.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37America Online Transit Data Network UK  69.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Tinet US  80.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36GEANT UK  71.75 ms  0 %  6 ms  B  UP  4,36British Telecom UK  79 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Hurricane Electric UK  99.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Tinet Netherlands  62 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37AboveNet Netherlands  55.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Wanadoo Netherlands  61.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37GEANT Netherlands  62 ms  0 %  -2 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Opentransit France  63.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Sprint Nextel France  70.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Seabone Italy  53.5 ms  0 %  -3 ms  B  UP  4,38Infostrada Italy  84.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Telstra Australia  390.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  UP  3,35Optus Australia  371 ms  0 %  2 ms  F  UP  3,44NTT Japan  343.75 ms  0 %  3 ms  F  DOWN  3,56AboveNet Japan  339 ms  0 %  3 ms  F  DOWN  3,58Verizon Chech  68 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37ChinaNet China  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00PCCW Hong Kong  370.25 ms  0 %  -76 ms  F  UP  4,11Pacnet Singapore  393.5 ms  0 %  94 ms  F  DOWN  2,37Isnet South Africa  323.75 ms  0 %  -2 ms  F  DOWN  3,70Maxnet New Zealand  433.75 ms  0 %  78 ms  F  UP  2,33Bell Canada  231.25 ms  0 %  6 ms  E  DOWN  4,02Leaseweb Netherlands  57.5 ms  0 %  -4 ms  B  UP  4,38The Planet US  167.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,27Softlayer US  167.75 ms  0 %  -2 ms  D  DOWN  4,28Dreamhost US  230 ms  0 %  -3 ms  E  DOWN  4,09Rackspace US  168.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,27Serverloft Germany  50.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,38Host-Europe Germany  51.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Hetzner Germany  64.75 ms  0 %  -2 ms  B  UP  4,37OVH  35.75 ms  50 %   -4 ms  B  UP  2,68*Total ping time is*  9677.75 ms     




*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGI Italy  58.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37NGZ-Server Germany  59.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37K-Play Germany  52.75 ms  0 %  -4 ms  B  UP  4,38GC-Server Germany  67.25 ms  0 %  -2 ms  B  UP  4,37247CS Germany  58.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Jolt UK  79.5 ms  0 %  -5 ms  C  UP  4,37Multiplay UK  74.75 ms  0 %  -2 ms  B  UP  4,37ServerFFS Netherlands  61.75 ms  0 %  4 ms  B  UP  4,37GS-NET Netherlands  57.25 ms  0 %  -2 ms  B  UP  4,38EA US  169.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,26Valve US  164 ms  25 %   -49 ms  D  DOWN  1,56Gameservers US  141.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,32esport-servers de  49.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Clanhost Netherlands  56.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  UP  4,37RDSNET Romania   82.25 ms  0 %  10 ms  C  UP  4,35Fastweb Italy  46.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Dataplex Hungary  64.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37LB-Server Germany  65.5 ms  0 %  -11 ms  B  UP  4,38G-Portal Germany  48 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38*Total ping time is*  1456.75 ms     



*Total ping time is* *11918 ms*  7  43  19  20  6  8Greek servers  783.5  71,23 msInternational servers  9677.75  134,41 msGameservers  1456.75  80,93 ms 
Test date and time is Τρίτη 01-06-2010 and time 15:12:04Cogentco   0,29Mirrorservice   0,18Apple   1,45Nvidia   0,44Microsoft   0,62LeaseWeb   0,44ServerBoost   0,74ThinkBroadband   0,26Cachefly   1,54Ovh   0,76Ntua   1,37Forthnet   1,72Otenet   1,91RootBSD   0,32*Average speed for 14 hosts*  0,86 MB/s

*Your WAN IP is 193.92 xxxxx**Your BBRAS is 194.219.231.69* *Your ISP is :  FORTHnet SA*Test date and time is Τρίτη 01-06-2010 and time 21:43:39Server List by Someonefromhell v0.422 Threads in useMOS (mean opinion score), is scaled from 5=best to 1=worst 

*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  116.75 ms  0 %  -6 ms  C  UP  4,35Wind  102 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Cyta Hellas  93.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,35On Telecoms  8.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Vivodi  9 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,40Forthnet  6.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40OTE  8.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Netone  14.75 ms  0 %  15 ms  A  UP  4,38NTUA@GRNET  8 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Vodafone  114.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,34Orange Business Hellas  125 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,33Verizon Hellas  123 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,33*Total ping time is*  730.25 ms     




*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





DE-CIX  59.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37AMS-IX  56.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37LINX  79.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36NL-IX  81 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36RIPN@MSK-IX  105 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35ESPANIX  87.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36MIX  72 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37PANAP  71.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,37Akamai  7.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Cachefly  59.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37Google CDN  77.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Google CDN  68.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,37Google CDN  85.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Yahoo US  145.75 ms  0 %  3 ms  D  DOWN  4,31AT and T US  163.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,29Global Crossing US  211.25 ms  0 %  5 ms  E  UP  4,10Level3 US  179.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  DOWN  4,24Telia US  139 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,33Qwest US  178.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,24Tata Communications US  211.75 ms  0 %  -2 ms  E  DOWN  4,15Verizon US  148.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,32Savvis US  166 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  DOWN  4,28America Online Transit Data Network US  147 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,32Cogent Communications US  149 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,32Hurricane Electric US  62 ms  75 %   -99 ms  B  DOWN  1,00AboveNet US  210.75 ms  0 %  -26 ms  E  DOWN  4,30XO Communications US  205.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  DOWN  4,16Sprint Nextel US  139.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  DOWN  4,33Allstream US  153.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,30Telecom US  212.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  E  UP  4,14Deutche Telecom Germany  80.75 ms  0 %  11 ms  C  UP  4,35Global Crossing Germany  54.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Cogent Germany  63.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Telia Germany  49 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Level 3 Germany  52 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Tata Communications Germany  49.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Savvis Germany  67.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Cable and Wireless Germany  65 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37PCCW Germany  70.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,37NTT Communications UK  72.25 ms  0 %  -3 ms  B  UP  4,37America Online Transit Data Network UK  69.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Tinet US  73 ms  0 %  -5 ms  B  DOWN  4,37GEANT UK  72.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,37British Telecom UK  78.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Hurricane Electric UK  98.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Tinet Netherlands  62.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37AboveNet Netherlands  55.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Wanadoo Netherlands  60.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37GEANT Netherlands  62 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Opentransit France  63.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Sprint Nextel France  70.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Seabone Italy  52.25 ms  0 %  3 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Infostrada Italy  83.5 ms  0 %  -9 ms  C  DOWN  4,37Telstra Australia  391.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  F  UP  3,37Optus Australia  381.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  F  UP  3,42NTT Japan  349.75 ms  0 %  21 ms  F  UP  3,36AboveNet Japan  261.75 ms  25 %   2 ms  F  DOWN  1,13Verizon Chech  68.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37ChinaNet China  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00PCCW Hong Kong  312 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  DOWN  3,73Pacnet Singapore  370.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  DOWN  3,46Isnet South Africa  316.5 ms  0 %  -4 ms  F  DOWN  3,75Maxnet New Zealand  361.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  DOWN  3,49Bell Canada  235 ms  0 %  -1 ms  E  UP  4,06Leaseweb Netherlands  57 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37The Planet US  175.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  D  UP  4,26Softlayer US  126 ms  25 %   7 ms  D  DOWN  1,49Dreamhost US  229 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  DOWN  4,07Rackspace US  172.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,26Serverloft Germany  49.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Host-Europe Germany  52.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,38Hetzner Germany  65 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37OVH  52.75 ms  25 %   0 ms  B  UP  1,57*Total ping time is*  9289.5 ms     




*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGI Italy  58 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37NGZ-Server Germany  59.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37K-Play Germany  52 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,38GC-Server Germany  34.5 ms  50 %   -20 ms  B  DOWN  2,59247CS Germany  57.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Jolt UK  78.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Multiplay UK  74 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37ServerFFS Netherlands  60.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37GS-NET Netherlands  56.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37EA US  172 ms  0 %  -10 ms  D  UP  4,31Valve US  217 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  UP  4,11Gameservers US  141 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  DOWN  4,32esport-servers de  48.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Clanhost Netherlands  57 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37RDSNET Romania   78.25 ms  0 %  4 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Fastweb Italy  47.75 ms  0 %  4 ms  B  UP  4,38Dataplex Hungary  64.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,37LB-Server Germany  67.75 ms  0 %  -8 ms  B  UP  4,38G-Portal Germany  49.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,38*Total ping time is*  1474.25 ms     



*Total ping time is* *11494 ms*  7  46  18  16  8  8Greek servers  730.25  66,39 msInternational servers  9289.5  129,02 msGameservers  1474.25  81,90 ms 
Test date and time is Τρίτη 01-06-2010 and time 21:43:36Cogentco   0,08Mirrorservice   0,19Apple   0,12Nvidia   0,16Microsoft   0,17LeaseWeb   0,10ServerBoost   0,10ThinkBroadband   0,08Cachefly   0,21Ovh   0,71Ntua   1,59Forthnet   1,64Otenet   1,67RootBSD   0,03*Average speed for 14 hosts*  0,49 MB/s

*Your WAN IP is 193.92 xxxxx**Your BBRAS is 194.219.231.69* *Your ISP is :  FORTHnet SA*Test date and time is Τρίτη 01-06-2010 and time 22:26:43Server List by Someonefromhell v0.432 Threads in useMOS (mean opinion score), is scaled from 5=best to 1=worst 

*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  107.75 ms  0 %  8 ms  C  DOWN  4,34Wind  103.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  C  UP  4,35Cyta Hellas  94.25 ms  0 %  -2 ms  C  UP  4,36On Telecoms  8.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Vivodi  8.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Forthnet  7.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  A  UP  4,40OTE  7.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Netone  8 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40NTUA@GRNET  7.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Vodafone  114.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,34Orange Business Hellas  125.5 ms  0 %  3 ms  D  UP  4,33Verizon Hellas  122.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,33*Total ping time is*  716 ms     




*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





DE-CIX  60.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37AMS-IX  57.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  B  UP  4,38LINX  80.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36NL-IX  81 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36RIPN@MSK-IX  105.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35ESPANIX  87.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36MIX  72 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37PANAP  71 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Akamai  57.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Cachefly  59.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,37Google CDN  83.25 ms  0 %  23 ms  C  UP  4,33Google CDN  68.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Google CDN  86.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,36Yahoo US  145.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,32AT and T US  163.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,28Global Crossing US  198.5 ms  0 %  3 ms  D  DOWN  4,16Level3 US  179.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,23Telia US  141.5 ms  0 %  3 ms  D  UP  4,32Qwest US  181.25 ms  0 %  -4 ms  D  UP  4,26Tata Communications US  224.25 ms  0 %  52 ms  E  UP  3,66Verizon US  149.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,31Savvis US  166.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,28America Online Transit Data Network US  147.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,32Cogent Communications US  149 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,32Hurricane Electric US  62 ms  75 %   -99 ms  B  DOWN  1,00AboveNet US  216 ms  0 %  -4 ms  E  UP  4,15XO Communications US  205.75 ms  0 %  -2 ms  E  UP  4,17Sprint Nextel US  140.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,33Allstream US  153.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,31Telecom US  210.25 ms  0 %  4 ms  E  DOWN  4,11Deutche Telecom Germany  73 ms  0 %  -5 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Global Crossing Germany  55.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37Cogent Germany  63.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Telia Germany  49.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,38Level 3 Germany  52.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,38Tata Communications Germany  49.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Savvis Germany  67.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Cable and Wireless Germany  64.75 ms  0 %  -2 ms  B  DOWN  4,37PCCW Germany  70.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37NTT Communications UK  71.75 ms  0 %  -4 ms  B  DOWN  4,37America Online Transit Data Network UK  73 ms  0 %  11 ms  B  UP  4,35Tinet US  76.25 ms  0 %  11 ms  C  UP  4,35GEANT UK  71.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37British Telecom UK  78.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Hurricane Electric UK  101 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,35Tinet Netherlands  62.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37AboveNet Netherlands  58.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Wanadoo Netherlands  60.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37GEANT Netherlands  70.25 ms  0 %  -23 ms  B  UP  4,39Opentransit France  66 ms  0 %  -4 ms  B  UP  4,37Sprint Nextel France  71.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37Seabone Italy  53.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,38Infostrada Italy  82.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Telstra Australia  394.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  UP  3,34Optus Australia  383.25 ms  0 %  3 ms  F  UP  3,37NTT Japan  343 ms  0 %  7 ms  F  DOWN  3,53AboveNet Japan  261.5 ms  25 %   1 ms  F  DOWN  1,13Verizon Chech  68.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37ChinaNet China  431 ms  0 %  -105 ms  F  UP  4,10PCCW Hong Kong  324.5 ms  0 %  52 ms  F  UP  3,17Pacnet Singapore  370.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  F  UP  3,44Isnet South Africa  317 ms  0 %  4 ms  F  UP  3,68Maxnet New Zealand  361.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  F  DOWN  3,52Bell Canada  236.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  UP  4,05Leaseweb Netherlands  57.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37The Planet US  175 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,24Softlayer US  167.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,27Dreamhost US  229 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  DOWN  4,07Rackspace US  172.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,25Serverloft Germany  49.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Host-Europe Germany  52.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Hetzner Germany  65.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37OVH  35 ms  50 %   -6 ms  B  DOWN  2,66*Total ping time is*  9843.5 ms     




*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGI Italy  58 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37NGZ-Server Germany  59.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37K-Play Germany  51.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  DOWN  4,38GC-Server Germany  68.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37247CS Germany  56.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Jolt UK  78.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36Multiplay UK  74 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  DOWN  4,36ServerFFS Netherlands  59.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37GS-NET Netherlands  56.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,38EA US  169.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  DOWN  4,25Valve US  217.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  UP  4,11Gameservers US  140.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,32esport-servers de  48.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Clanhost Netherlands  57 ms  0 %  -2 ms  B  DOWN  4,38RDSNET Romania   77.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Fastweb Italy  48.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,38Dataplex Hungary  65.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37LB-Server Germany  66.75 ms  0 %  -6 ms  B  DOWN  4,38G-Portal Germany  48.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,38*Total ping time is*  1501 ms     



*Total ping time is* *12060.5 ms*  6  47  17  18  7  9Greek servers  716  65,09 msInternational servers  9843.5  136,72 msGameservers  1501  83,39 ms 
Test date and time is Τρίτη 01-06-2010 and time 22:26:40Cogentco   0,23Mirrorservice   0,31Apple   0,24Nvidia   0,49Microsoft   0,11LeaseWeb   0,10ServerBoost   0,16ThinkBroadband   0,18Cachefly   0,45Ovh   0,32Ntua   1,35Forthnet   1,43Otenet   1,55RootBSD   0,21*Average speed for 14 hosts*  0,51 MB/s

*Your WAN IP is 77.49. xxxxx**Your BBRAS is 194.219.231.36* *Your ISP is :  FORTHnet SA*Test date and time is Τετάρτη 02-06-2010 and time 16:02:58Server List by Someonefromhell v0.432 Threads in useMOS (mean opinion score), is scaled from 5=best to 1=worst 

*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  222.25 ms  0 %  -9 ms  E  UP  4,16Wind  214.25 ms  0 %  -12 ms  E  UP  4,20Cyta Hellas  104.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,35On Telecoms  8.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Vivodi  8.75 ms  0 %  3 ms  A  UP  4,40Forthnet  8.25 ms  0 %  3 ms  A  UP  4,40OTE  8 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,40Netone  8.75 ms  0 %  -3 ms  A  UP  4,40NTUA@GRNET  8 ms  0 %  -1 ms  A  UP  4,40Vodafone  101.75 ms  25 %   -9 ms  C  DOWN  1,54Orange Business Hellas  123.5 ms  0 %  -8 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Verizon Hellas  218 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  UP  4,10*Total ping time is*  1034.5 ms     




*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





DE-CIX  164.25 ms  0 %  -10 ms  D  UP  4,32AMS-IX  66.25 ms  0 %  10 ms  B  UP  4,36LINX  83 ms  0 %  9 ms  C  UP  4,35NL-IX  194.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,19RIPN@MSK-IX  223.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  UP  4,09ESPANIX  185.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,23MIX  65 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  DOWN  4,37PANAP  76.5 ms  0 %  -8 ms  C  UP  4,37Akamai  8.25 ms  0 %  -2 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Cachefly  53.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Google CDN  166.75 ms  0 %  7 ms  D  UP  4,23Google CDN  188.25 ms  0 %  23 ms  D  UP  4,05Google CDN  171 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,26Yahoo US  251.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  UP  3,99AT and T US  197.25 ms  25 %   -7 ms  D  UP  1,36Global Crossing US  271.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  F  UP  3,92Level3 US  198 ms  0 %  8 ms  D  UP  4,13Telia US  149 ms  0 %  7 ms  D  UP  4,28Qwest US  279.5 ms  0 %  -5 ms  F  UP  3,92Tata Communications US  212 ms  0 %  -8 ms  E  DOWN  4,19Verizon US  246.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  UP  4,01Savvis US  173 ms  0 %  -7 ms  D  UP  4,30America Online Transit Data Network US  160.25 ms  0 %  -9 ms  D  UP  4,32Cogent Communications US  263.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  F  UP  3,95Hurricane Electric US  323.75 ms  0 %  -2 ms  F  UP  3,70AboveNet US  229 ms  0 %  6 ms  E  UP  4,03XO Communications US  234.75 ms  0 %  -10 ms  E  UP  4,12Sprint Nextel US  240.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  UP  4,03Allstream US  179.5 ms  0 %  5 ms  D  UP  4,21Telecom US  205 ms  0 %  -3 ms  E  DOWN  4,18Deutche Telecom Germany  80 ms  0 %  12 ms  C  UP  4,35Global Crossing Germany  156.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,30Cogent Germany  174.5 ms  0 %  -9 ms  D  UP  4,30Telia Germany  57 ms  0 %  8 ms  B  UP  4,37Level 3 Germany  70.5 ms  0 %  9 ms  B  UP  4,36Tata Communications Germany  56.25 ms  0 %  8 ms  B  UP  4,37Savvis Germany  176 ms  0 %  -2 ms  D  UP  4,26Cable and Wireless Germany  168.75 ms  0 %  6 ms  D  UP  4,23PCCW Germany  153 ms  0 %  -8 ms  D  UP  4,33NTT Communications UK  176.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,25America Online Transit Data Network UK  83 ms  0 %  12 ms  C  UP  4,35Tinet US  75 ms  0 %  39 ms  B  DOWN  4,31GEANT UK  71.75 ms  0 %  10 ms  B  UP  4,35British Telecom UK  179.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,24Hurricane Electric UK  183.5 ms  0 %  3 ms  D  UP  4,21Tinet Netherlands  184.5 ms  0 %  10 ms  D  UP  4,16AboveNet Netherlands  74.75 ms  0 %  -8 ms  B  UP  4,37Wanadoo Netherlands  74.5 ms  0 %  13 ms  B  UP  4,35GEANT Netherlands  177.25 ms  0 %  6 ms  D  UP  4,21Opentransit France  160.25 ms  0 %  10 ms  D  UP  4,23Sprint Nextel France  167.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,28Seabone Italy  150 ms  0 %  -4 ms  D  UP  4,32Infostrada Italy  81.5 ms  0 %  -3 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Telstra Australia  477 ms  0 %  18 ms  F  UP  2,73Optus Australia  398.5 ms  0 %  52 ms  F  UP  2,78NTT Japan  371 ms  0 %  11 ms  F  UP  3,35AboveNet Japan  355.75 ms  0 %  12 ms  F  UP  3,42Verizon Chech  162.5 ms  0 %  -3 ms  D  UP  4,30ChinaNet China  538.5 ms  0 %  -13 ms  F  UP  2,73PCCW Hong Kong  417.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  UP  3,22Pacnet Singapore  396.25 ms  0 %  30 ms  F  UP  3,03Isnet South Africa  326.75 ms  0 %  8 ms  F  UP  3,59Maxnet New Zealand  563.75 ms  0 %  -123 ms  F  UP  3,71Bell Canada  240.75 ms  25 %   2 ms  E  UP  1,18Leaseweb Netherlands  76.5 ms  0 %  -8 ms  C  UP  4,37The Planet US  191.75 ms  0 %  11 ms  D  UP  4,13Softlayer US  191 ms  0 %  -7 ms  D  UP  4,24Dreamhost US  335 ms  0 %  -1 ms  F  UP  3,64Rackspace US  193.25 ms  0 %  -7 ms  D  UP  4,24Serverloft Germany  68.25 ms  0 %  12 ms  B  UP  4,35Host-Europe Germany  184.5 ms  0 %  -10 ms  D  UP  4,28Hetzner Germany  67.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37OVH  76.75 ms  0 %  -8 ms  C  UP  4,37*Total ping time is*  14024.25 ms     




*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGI Italy  77 ms  0 %  7 ms  C  UP  4,36NGZ-Server Germany  56.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37K-Play Germany  70.25 ms  0 %  10 ms  B  UP  4,36GC-Server Germany  187 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,22247CS Germany  178.5 ms  0 %  4 ms  D  UP  4,22Jolt UK  84.75 ms  0 %  -28 ms  C  UP  4,39Multiplay UK  71.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37ServerFFS Netherlands  69.25 ms  0 %  -5 ms  B  UP  4,37GS-NET Netherlands  67.25 ms  0 %  9 ms  B  UP  4,36EA US  192.25 ms  0 %  -10 ms  D  UP  4,26Valve US  234.25 ms  0 %  -9 ms  E  UP  4,12Gameservers US  141.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,33esport-servers de  61 ms  0 %  5 ms  B  UP  4,37Clanhost Netherlands  67.75 ms  0 %  6 ms  B  UP  4,36RDSNET Romania   97.25 ms  0 %  -8 ms  C  UP  4,36Fastweb Italy  144.5 ms  0 %  9 ms  D  UP  4,29Dataplex Hungary  74.75 ms  0 %  8 ms  B  UP  4,36LB-Server Germany  64.25 ms  0 %  -7 ms  B  DOWN  4,38G-Portal Germany  58.75 ms  0 %  -8 ms  B  UP  4,38*Total ping time is*  1998.5 ms     



*Total ping time is* *17057.25 ms*  7  22  13  35  12  15Greek servers  1034.5  94,05 msInternational servers  14024.25  194,78 msGameservers  1998.5  111,03 ms 
Test date and time is Τετάρτη 02-06-2010 and time 16:02:55Cogentco   0,01Mirrorservice   0,13Apple   0,73Nvidia   0,31Microsoft   0,44LeaseWeb   0,10ServerBoost   0,28ThinkBroadband   0,09Cachefly   0,42Ovh   0,14Ntua   1,00Forthnet   1,21Otenet   1,07RootBSD   0,16*Average speed for 14 hosts*  0,44 MB/s

*Your WAN IP is 62.1.2 xxxxx**Your BBRAS is 194.219.231.36* *Your ISP is :  FORTHnet SA*Test date and time is Τετάρτη 02-06-2010 and time 16:46:23Server List by Someonefromhell v0.432 Threads in useMOS (mean opinion score), is scaled from 5=best to 1=worst 

*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  122.5 ms  0 %  -6 ms  C  DOWN  4,34Wind  102.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35Cyta Hellas  71.25 ms  25 %   1 ms  B  DOWN  1,55On Telecoms  8.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Vivodi  30.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,39Forthnet  7.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  A  UP  4,40OTE  7.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Netone  8 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,40NTUA@GRNET  7.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  A  UP  4,40Vodafone  127 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,33Orange Business Hellas  120.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,34Verizon Hellas  120 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,34*Total ping time is*  732.75 ms     




*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





DE-CIX  76.5 ms  0 %  3 ms  C  UP  4,36AMS-IX  73 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,36LINX  81.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36NL-IX  90 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36RIPN@MSK-IX  108 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35ESPANIX  45.75 ms  50 %   17 ms  B  UP  2,81MIX  65.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  UP  4,37PANAP  76.25 ms  0 %  9 ms  C  UP  4,35Akamai  52.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,38Cachefly  53 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,38Google CDN  69 ms  0 %  -24 ms  B  UP  4,39Google CDN  86 ms  0 %  18 ms  C  UP  4,34Google CDN  84.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,36Yahoo US  151 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,32AT and T US  179.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,23Global Crossing US  186 ms  0 %  7 ms  D  UP  4,17Level3 US  187.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,21Telia US  153.25 ms  0 %  31 ms  D  UP  4,12Qwest US  188 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,22Tata Communications US  256.25 ms  0 %  22 ms  F  UP  3,79Verizon US  148.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,32Savvis US  176.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,24America Online Transit Data Network US  158.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,30Cogent Communications US  153.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  UP  4,30Hurricane Electric US  231 ms  25 %   32 ms  E  UP  1,07AboveNet US  284.5 ms  0 %  -28 ms  F  UP  4,07XO Communications US  271.75 ms  0 %  -63 ms  F  UP  4,32Sprint Nextel US  140.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,32Allstream US  177.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,25Telecom US  204.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  UP  4,15Deutche Telecom Germany  81.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  UP  4,36Global Crossing Germany  54.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,38Cogent Germany  87.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,36Telia Germany  56 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,38Level 3 Germany  60.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  UP  4,37Tata Communications Germany  58.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37Savvis Germany  63.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  UP  4,37Cable and Wireless Germany  82 ms  0 %  -2 ms  C  UP  4,36PCCW Germany  72.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37NTT Communications UK  68 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37America Online Transit Data Network UK  82 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36Tinet US  73 ms  0 %  11 ms  B  UP  4,35GEANT UK  71.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37British Telecom UK  82 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36Hurricane Electric UK  103.5 ms  0 %  11 ms  C  UP  4,33Tinet Netherlands  71.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37AboveNet Netherlands  68 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37Wanadoo Netherlands  82.75 ms  0 %  7 ms  C  UP  4,35GEANT Netherlands  62.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37Opentransit France  61.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37Sprint Nextel France  70 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Seabone Italy  49.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,38Infostrada Italy  83.75 ms  0 %  6 ms  C  UP  4,35Telstra Australia  401 ms  0 %  4 ms  F  UP  3,27Optus Australia  455.5 ms  0 %  -35 ms  F  UP  3,39NTT Japan  379.75 ms  0 %  -80 ms  F  UP  4,11AboveNet Japan  307.75 ms  25 %   73 ms  F  UP  1,04Verizon Chech  63 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37ChinaNet China  463.5 ms  0 %  -86 ms  F  UP  3,82PCCW Hong Kong  374.75 ms  0 %  -49 ms  F  UP  3,89Pacnet Singapore  444.75 ms  0 %  -7 ms  F  UP  3,16Isnet South Africa  348 ms  0 %  -74 ms  F  UP  4,17Maxnet New Zealand  403 ms  0 %  50 ms  F  UP  2,78Bell Canada  275.25 ms  0 %  -47 ms  F  UP  4,23Leaseweb Netherlands  77.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36The Planet US  181 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,23Softlayer US  183.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,22Dreamhost US  295 ms  0 %  53 ms  F  UP  3,31Rackspace US  145.75 ms  25 %   11 ms  D  UP  1,41Serverloft Germany  45.75 ms  25 %   124 ms  B  UP  1,07Host-Europe Germany  60.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37Hetzner Germany  67 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37OVH  75.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36*Total ping time is*  10904.75 ms     




*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGI Italy  78.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36NGZ-Server Germany  62.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,37K-Play Germany  68 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37GC-Server Germany  78.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36247CS Germany  44.75 ms  25 %   -1 ms  B  UP  1,58Jolt UK  71.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37Multiplay UK  70.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37ServerFFS Netherlands  64.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37GS-NET Netherlands  76.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36EA US  198.75 ms  0 %  8 ms  D  UP  4,12Valve US  270 ms  0 %  56 ms  F  UP  3,40Gameservers US  140.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,32esport-servers de  62.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,37Clanhost Netherlands  66.25 ms  0 %  -9 ms  B  UP  4,38RDSNET Romania   87 ms  0 %  8 ms  C  UP  4,35Fastweb Italy  35 ms  25 %   0 ms  B  UP  1,59Dataplex Hungary  86.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36LB-Server Germany  72.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  UP  4,36G-Portal Germany  69.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37*Total ping time is*  1703.75 ms     



*Total ping time is* *13341.25 ms*  5  38  26  18  2  15Greek servers  732.75  66,61 msInternational servers  10904.75  151,45 msGameservers  1703.75  94,65 ms 
Test date and time is Τετάρτη 02-06-2010 and time 16:48:13Cogentco   0,09Mirrorservice   0,12Apple   0,73Nvidia   0,25Microsoft   0,27LeaseWeb   0,14ServerBoost   0,38ThinkBroadband   0,15Cachefly   0,56Ovh   0,20Ntua   1,12Forthnet   1,38Otenet   1,37RootBSD   0,05*Average speed for 14 hosts*  0,49 MB/s

*Your WAN IP is 178.12 xxxxx**Your BBRAS is 194.219.239.194* *Your ISP is :  FORTHnet SA*Test date and time is Τετάρτη 02-06-2010 and time 17:34:15Server List by Someonefromhell v0.432 Threads in useMOS (mean opinion score), is scaled from 5=best to 1=worst 

*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  276.5 ms  0 %  -56 ms  F  UP  4,28Wind  96.75 ms  0 %  3 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Cyta Hellas  102.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,35On Telecoms  8.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,40Vivodi  8 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Forthnet  7 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40OTE  8 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,40Netone  8.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  UP  4,40NTUA@GRNET  7.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,40Vodafone  118 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,34Orange Business Hellas  116.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,34Verizon Hellas  253.5 ms  0 %  42 ms  F  UP  3,62*Total ping time is*  1011.75 ms     




*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





DE-CIX  62.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37AMS-IX  68 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37LINX  70.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37NL-IX  195.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,19RIPN@MSK-IX  116.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,34ESPANIX  195.25 ms  0 %  7 ms  D  UP  4,14MIX  65.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37PANAP  69.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Akamai  8.5 ms  0 %  3 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Cachefly  53 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Google CDN  169.5 ms  0 %  8 ms  D  UP  4,22Google CDN  178.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,23Google CDN  182.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  UP  4,22Yahoo US  294 ms  0 %  13 ms  F  UP  3,70AT and T US  303.25 ms  0 %  74 ms  F  UP  3,05Global Crossing US  185.5 ms  0 %  6 ms  D  DOWN  4,18Level3 US  183.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,22Telia US  142.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  DOWN  4,32Qwest US  355.5 ms  0 %  -13 ms  F  UP  3,66Tata Communications US  375.25 ms  0 %  -38 ms  F  UP  3,79Verizon US  297 ms  0 %  48 ms  F  UP  3,35Savvis US  168 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,26America Online Transit Data Network US  150.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,31Cogent Communications US  158.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,30Hurricane Electric US  367 ms  0 %  15 ms  F  UP  3,33AboveNet US  241.25 ms  0 %  83 ms  E  DOWN  3,28XO Communications US  266.25 ms  0 %  -69 ms  F  DOWN  4,33Sprint Nextel US  139 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,33Allstream US  167.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,27Telecom US  205.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  E  UP  4,16Deutche Telecom Germany  72.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,36Global Crossing Germany  58.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Cogent Germany  163 ms  0 %  -2 ms  D  UP  4,30Telia Germany  54.5 ms  0 %  3 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Level 3 Germany  56.75 ms  0 %  -9 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Tata Communications Germany  49 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Savvis Germany  168 ms  0 %  -5 ms  D  UP  4,30Cable and Wireless Germany  67 ms  0 %  9 ms  B  DOWN  4,36PCCW Germany  165.25 ms  0 %  -3 ms  D  UP  4,29NTT Communications UK  171.5 ms  0 %  12 ms  D  UP  4,19America Online Transit Data Network UK  70.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Tinet US  67.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37GEANT UK  69.75 ms  0 %  7 ms  B  DOWN  4,36British Telecom UK  181.75 ms  0 %  5 ms  D  UP  4,20Hurricane Electric UK  181.25 ms  0 %  6 ms  D  UP  4,19Tinet Netherlands  81 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  UP  4,36AboveNet Netherlands  67 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Wanadoo Netherlands  76.25 ms  0 %  -4 ms  C  DOWN  4,37GEANT Netherlands  62.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,37Opentransit France  159.25 ms  0 %  5 ms  D  UP  4,27Sprint Nextel France  167.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,27Seabone Italy  148.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,32Infostrada Italy  83.75 ms  0 %  3 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Telstra Australia  503.25 ms  0 %  51 ms  F  UP  2,25Optus Australia  456 ms  0 %  -35 ms  F  UP  3,38NTT Japan  379.5 ms  0 %  -28 ms  F  DOWN  3,68AboveNet Japan  378.5 ms  0 %  -43 ms  F  UP  3,82Verizon Chech  174.25 ms  0 %  -4 ms  D  UP  4,28ChinaNet China  585 ms  0 %  -31 ms  F  UP  2,67PCCW Hong Kong  455.75 ms  0 %  -12 ms  F  UP  3,15Pacnet Singapore  459.5 ms  0 %  58 ms  F  UP  2,40Isnet South Africa  396.25 ms  0 %  77 ms  F  UP  2,53Maxnet New Zealand  488.25 ms  0 %  -7 ms  F  UP  2,93Bell Canada  301 ms  0 %  61 ms  F  UP  3,20Leaseweb Netherlands  68.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37The Planet US  177 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,24Softlayer US  186.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,21Dreamhost US  288.5 ms  0 %  94 ms  F  DOWN  2,92Rackspace US  177.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,24Serverloft Germany  61 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37Host-Europe Germany  69 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Hetzner Germany  76 ms  0 %  -2 ms  C  UP  4,37OVH  71.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37*Total ping time is*  13628.25 ms     




*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGI Italy  62 ms  0 %  3 ms  B  DOWN  4,37NGZ-Server Germany  62 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37K-Play Germany  63.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37GC-Server Germany  83.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36247CS Germany  68.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Jolt UK  68.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Multiplay UK  67 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37ServerFFS Netherlands  60.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37GS-NET Netherlands  67.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37EA US  177.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,24Valve US  260.25 ms  0 %  86 ms  F  DOWN  3,15Gameservers US  140.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,33esport-servers de  60 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Clanhost Netherlands  67.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37RDSNET Romania   80.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Fastweb Italy  142 ms  0 %  7 ms  D  UP  4,30Dataplex Hungary  67.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37LB-Server Germany  67.25 ms  0 %  -4 ms  B  DOWN  4,37G-Portal Germany  51.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,38*Total ping time is*  1718 ms     



*Total ping time is* *16358 ms*  7  34  11  29  2  21Greek servers  1011.75  91,98 msInternational servers  13628.25  189,28 msGameservers  1718  95,44 ms

*Your WAN IP is 62.1.2 xxxxx**Your BBRAS is 194.219.231.33* *Your ISP is :  FORTHnet SA*Test date and time is Τετάρτη 02-06-2010 and time 17:45:17Server List by Someonefromhell v0.432 Threads in useMOS (mean opinion score), is scaled from 5=best to 1=worst 

*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  123.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,34Wind  95.5 ms  0 %  -3 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Cyta Hellas  104.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,35On Telecoms  8.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Vivodi  9.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  A  UP  4,40Forthnet  7 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40OTE  8.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Netone  8 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40NTUA@GRNET  8.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,40Vodafone  133 ms  0 %  7 ms  D  UP  4,32Orange Business Hellas  125 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,33Verizon Hellas  136.75 ms  0 %  -10 ms  D  DOWN  4,34*Total ping time is*  767.75 ms     




*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





DE-CIX  72 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37AMS-IX  68.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37LINX  73.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,36NL-IX  81 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,36RIPN@MSK-IX  116 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,34ESPANIX  89.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,36MIX  65 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37PANAP  75.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36Akamai  59.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Cachefly  53 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,38Google CDN  65 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,37Google CDN  93.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,35Google CDN  93.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35Yahoo US  159.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,29AT and T US  183 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,23Global Crossing US  185 ms  0 %  -9 ms  D  UP  4,27Level3 US  187.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,21Telia US  146.75 ms  0 %  11 ms  D  UP  4,27Qwest US  175.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,25Tata Communications US  256 ms  0 %  47 ms  F  UP  3,56Verizon US  148.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,32Savvis US  172 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  UP  4,25America Online Transit Data Network US  158.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,29Cogent Communications US  115.75 ms  25 %   1 ms  C  UP  1,51Hurricane Electric US  290 ms  0 %  3 ms  F  UP  3,80AboveNet US  280 ms  0 %  -36 ms  F  UP  4,15XO Communications US  277.25 ms  0 %  -58 ms  F  UP  4,29Sprint Nextel US  139.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,32Allstream US  191.75 ms  0 %  18 ms  D  UP  4,08Telecom US  204.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  E  UP  4,14Deutche Telecom Germany  79.25 ms  0 %  11 ms  C  UP  4,35Global Crossing Germany  177 ms  0 %  40 ms  D  UP  3,97Cogent Germany  79.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,36Telia Germany  56 ms  0 %  -8 ms  B  UP  4,38Level 3 Germany  60.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37Tata Communications Germany  56.75 ms  0 %  -6 ms  B  UP  4,38Savvis Germany  65.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37Cable and Wireless Germany  87.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,36PCCW Germany  56.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37NTT Communications UK  84.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36America Online Transit Data Network UK  70.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37Tinet US  76.75 ms  0 %  19 ms  C  UP  4,34GEANT UK  71 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37British Telecom UK  80.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36Hurricane Electric UK  89.75 ms  0 %  3 ms  C  UP  4,35Tinet Netherlands  80.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36AboveNet Netherlands  64.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37Wanadoo Netherlands  91.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,36GEANT Netherlands  61.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37Opentransit France  61 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Sprint Nextel France  69.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37Seabone Italy  49.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,38Infostrada Italy  76.75 ms  0 %  -2 ms  C  UP  4,37Telstra Australia  387.75 ms  0 %  -5 ms  F  UP  3,43Optus Australia  481.25 ms  0 %  -34 ms  F  UP  3,25NTT Japan  404.75 ms  0 %  68 ms  F  UP  2,58AboveNet Japan  404.5 ms  0 %  45 ms  F  UP  2,83Verizon Chech  72.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,36ChinaNet China  482 ms  0 %  -33 ms  F  UP  3,23PCCW Hong Kong  431.25 ms  0 %  -30 ms  F  UP  3,46Pacnet Singapore  481 ms  0 %  -37 ms  F  UP  3,28Isnet South Africa  353.5 ms  0 %  15 ms  F  UP  3,40Maxnet New Zealand  482.25 ms  0 %  -135 ms  F  UP  4,13Bell Canada  276.5 ms  0 %  -34 ms  F  UP  4,14Leaseweb Netherlands  65.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  B  UP  4,37The Planet US  194 ms  0 %  -2 ms  D  UP  4,20Softlayer US  184.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,23Dreamhost US  274.75 ms  0 %  -43 ms  F  UP  4,21Rackspace US  196.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,19Serverloft Germany  69.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37Host-Europe Germany  60 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Hetzner Germany  67.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37OVH  86.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36*Total ping time is*  11478.25 ms     




*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGI Italy  70.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37NGZ-Server Germany  71.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  UP  4,36K-Play Germany  61.5 ms  0 %  -9 ms  B  UP  4,38GC-Server Germany  70 ms  0 %  -2 ms  B  UP  4,37247CS Germany  68 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Jolt UK  68.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37Multiplay UK  50.25 ms  25 %   1 ms  B  UP  1,57ServerFFS Netherlands  65 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,37GS-NET Netherlands  64 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37EA US  192.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,20Valve US  276.75 ms  0 %  -75 ms  F  UP  4,33Gameservers US  139.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  D  UP  4,33esport-servers de  56.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37Clanhost Netherlands  72.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,37RDSNET Romania   93.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35Fastweb Italy  47.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  UP  4,38Dataplex Hungary  85.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36LB-Server Germany  67 ms  0 %  9 ms  B  UP  4,36G-Portal Germany  67.25 ms  0 %  8 ms  B  UP  4,36*Total ping time is*  1687.25 ms     



*Total ping time is* *13933.25 ms*  6  38  24  19  1  16Greek servers  767.75  69,80 msInternational servers  11478.25  159,42 msGameservers  1687.25  93,74 ms

*Your WAN IP is 62.1.2 xxxxx**Your BBRAS is 194.219.231.33* *Your ISP is :  FORTHnet SA*Test date and time is Τετάρτη 02-06-2010 and time 17:54:25Server List by Someonefromhell v0.432 Threads in useMOS (mean opinion score), is scaled from 5=best to 1=worst 

*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  125.75 ms  0 %  10 ms  D  UP  4,32Wind  96.5 ms  0 %  -3 ms  C  UP  4,36Cyta Hellas  104.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,35On Telecoms  8.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Vivodi  8 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Forthnet  7.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  UP  4,40OTE  7.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Netone  8.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,40NTUA@GRNET  7.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Vodafone  133.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,33Orange Business Hellas  125 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,33Verizon Hellas  133 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,33*Total ping time is*  765.25 ms     




*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





DE-CIX  69.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  DOWN  4,37AMS-IX  66.75 ms  0 %  9 ms  B  DOWN  4,36LINX  74 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,37NL-IX  81.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36RIPN@MSK-IX  116.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,34ESPANIX  89.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36MIX  65 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37PANAP  76.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,36Akamai  49.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Cachefly  53 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Google CDN  63 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Google CDN  92.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Google CDN  95 ms  0 %  -5 ms  C  UP  4,36Yahoo US  119.5 ms  25 %   1 ms  C  DOWN  1,51AT and T US  184 ms  0 %  5 ms  D  UP  4,19Global Crossing US  137 ms  25 %   -6 ms  D  DOWN  1,50Level3 US  190 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,21Telia US  151.25 ms  0 %  16 ms  D  UP  4,23Qwest US  176.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,25Tata Communications US  257.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  F  UP  3,95Verizon US  149.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,32Savvis US  175.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,24America Online Transit Data Network US  158.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,30Cogent Communications US  153.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,32Hurricane Electric US  284 ms  0 %  5 ms  F  DOWN  3,81AboveNet US  280.25 ms  0 %  -53 ms  F  UP  4,25XO Communications US  277.5 ms  0 %  -33 ms  F  UP  4,13Sprint Nextel US  140.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,32Allstream US  187.5 ms  0 %  -21 ms  D  DOWN  4,32Telecom US  205 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  UP  4,16Deutche Telecom Germany  81 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,36Global Crossing Germany  171.75 ms  0 %  -48 ms  D  DOWN  4,36Cogent Germany  80.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36Telia Germany  70.75 ms  0 %  20 ms  B  UP  4,34Level 3 Germany  63 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  UP  4,37Tata Communications Germany  57.25 ms  0 %  -2 ms  B  UP  4,38Savvis Germany  66.25 ms  0 %  3 ms  B  UP  4,37Cable and Wireless Germany  87 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  DOWN  4,36PCCW Germany  57.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37NTT Communications UK  86.25 ms  0 %  4 ms  C  UP  4,35America Online Transit Data Network UK  73 ms  0 %  12 ms  B  UP  4,35Tinet US  71 ms  0 %  16 ms  B  DOWN  4,35GEANT UK  71 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37British Telecom UK  80.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36Hurricane Electric UK  91.75 ms  0 %  -7 ms  C  UP  4,36Tinet Netherlands  80.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36AboveNet Netherlands  66.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  UP  4,37Wanadoo Netherlands  88.75 ms  0 %  5 ms  C  DOWN  4,35GEANT Netherlands  62.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  B  UP  4,37Opentransit France  60.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Sprint Nextel France  69.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37Seabone Italy  61.75 ms  0 %  22 ms  B  UP  4,35Infostrada Italy  88 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,36Telstra Australia  430.25 ms  0 %  -34 ms  F  UP  3,50Optus Australia  480.5 ms  0 %  -50 ms  F  DOWN  3,41NTT Japan  404.75 ms  0 %  67 ms  F  DOWN  2,59AboveNet Japan  404.5 ms  0 %  66 ms  F  DOWN  2,60Verizon Chech  73.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,36ChinaNet China  358.75 ms  25 %   -27 ms  F  DOWN  1,05PCCW Hong Kong  378.75 ms  0 %  -36 ms  F  DOWN  3,76Pacnet Singapore  335.5 ms  25 %   -100 ms  F  DOWN  1,49Isnet South Africa  394.75 ms  0 %  32 ms  F  UP  3,01Maxnet New Zealand  308.25 ms  25 %   -15 ms  F  DOWN  1,10Bell Canada  196 ms  25 %   102 ms  D  DOWN  0,99Leaseweb Netherlands  67.25 ms  0 %  -2 ms  B  UP  4,37The Planet US  191.75 ms  0 %  8 ms  D  DOWN  4,15Softlayer US  184.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  DOWN  4,21Dreamhost US  281 ms  0 %  -80 ms  F  UP  4,34Rackspace US  194 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,19Serverloft Germany  67.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Host-Europe Germany  60.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37Hetzner Germany  67.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37OVH  86.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36*Total ping time is*  10971.25 ms     




*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGI Italy  68.5 ms  0 %  8 ms  B  DOWN  4,36NGZ-Server Germany  71 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37K-Play Germany  61.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37GC-Server Germany  70 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37247CS Germany  68.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  UP  4,37Jolt UK  68.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Multiplay UK  67.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37ServerFFS Netherlands  67 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37GS-NET Netherlands  66 ms  0 %  10 ms  B  UP  4,36EA US  217.5 ms  0 %  112 ms  E  UP  3,10Valve US  294.25 ms  0 %  41 ms  F  UP  3,43Gameservers US  139.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,33esport-servers de  58.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37Clanhost Netherlands  74.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,36RDSNET Romania   95.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35Fastweb Italy  47 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Dataplex Hungary  83.5 ms  0 %  -9 ms  C  DOWN  4,37LB-Server Germany  68.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37G-Portal Germany  67.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37*Total ping time is*  1754.75 ms     



*Total ping time is* *13491.25 ms*  6  39  22  20  2  15Greek servers  765.25  69,57 msInternational servers  10971.25  152,38 msGameservers  1754.75  97,49 ms 
Test date and time is Τετάρτη 02-06-2010 and time 17:50:44Cogentco   0,18Mirrorservice   0,29Apple   0,49Nvidia   0,48Microsoft   0,34LeaseWeb   0,54ServerBoost   0,31ThinkBroadband   0,21Cachefly   1,63Ovh   0,20Ntua   1,98Forthnet   1,88Otenet   1,61RootBSD   0,21*Average speed for 14 hosts*  0,74 MB/s

*Your WAN IP is 62.1.2 xxxxx**Your BBRAS is 194.219.231.33* *Your ISP is :  FORTHnet SA*Test date and time is Τετάρτη 02-06-2010 and time 19:20:02Server List by Someonefromhell v0.432 Threads in useMOS (mean opinion score), is scaled from 5=best to 1=worst 

*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  126.5 ms  0 %  -15 ms  D  UP  4,35Wind  96.75 ms  0 %  -4 ms  C  UP  4,36Cyta Hellas  105 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,35On Telecoms  9.25 ms  0 %  3 ms  A  UP  4,40Vivodi  8.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  A  UP  4,40Forthnet  7 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40OTE  7.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Netone  8.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40NTUA@GRNET  7.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Vodafone  146 ms  0 %  11 ms  D  UP  4,27Orange Business Hellas  124.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,33Verizon Hellas  135.25 ms  0 %  -4 ms  D  UP  4,33*Total ping time is*  781.75 ms     




*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





DE-CIX  81.5 ms  0 %  8 ms  C  UP  4,35AMS-IX  79.5 ms  0 %  9 ms  C  UP  4,35LINX  75.25 ms  0 %  3 ms  C  UP  4,36NL-IX  80.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36RIPN@MSK-IX  116 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,34ESPANIX  89.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,35MIX  65 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37PANAP  87.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36Akamai  53 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,38Cachefly  53 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Google CDN  63.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Google CDN  98.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,35Google CDN  93.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Yahoo US  159.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,29AT and T US  182.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  DOWN  4,22Global Crossing US  189.75 ms  0 %  -2 ms  D  UP  4,22Level3 US  200.5 ms  0 %  -3 ms  E  UP  4,19Telia US  165 ms  0 %  -2 ms  D  UP  4,29Qwest US  176.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,25Tata Communications US  234.75 ms  0 %  -7 ms  E  DOWN  4,10Verizon US  149.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,32Savvis US  188.5 ms  0 %  10 ms  D  UP  4,14America Online Transit Data Network US  158.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,30Cogent Communications US  154.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  UP  4,30Hurricane Electric US  240 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  DOWN  4,03AboveNet US  251.5 ms  0 %  10 ms  F  DOWN  3,91XO Communications US  218.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  E  DOWN  4,10Sprint Nextel US  139.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  DOWN  4,33Allstream US  200.25 ms  0 %  -31 ms  E  UP  4,33Telecom US  204.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  E  DOWN  4,16Deutche Telecom Germany  92.5 ms  0 %  7 ms  C  UP  4,35Global Crossing Germany  62.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Cogent Germany  80 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Telia Germany  71.75 ms  0 %  12 ms  B  UP  4,35Level 3 Germany  76.75 ms  0 %  -17 ms  C  UP  4,38Tata Communications Germany  75.5 ms  0 %  -16 ms  C  UP  4,38Savvis Germany  65.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Cable and Wireless Germany  85.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36PCCW Germany  56.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37NTT Communications UK  86.25 ms  0 %  -4 ms  C  DOWN  4,36America Online Transit Data Network UK  70.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Tinet US  51.5 ms  25 %   -2 ms  B  DOWN  1,58GEANT UK  52.75 ms  25 %   -2 ms  B  DOWN  1,58British Telecom UK  80.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Hurricane Electric UK  87.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Tinet Netherlands  80 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36AboveNet Netherlands  78.25 ms  0 %  3 ms  C  UP  4,36Wanadoo Netherlands  98.75 ms  0 %  -2 ms  C  UP  4,35GEANT Netherlands  63 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37Opentransit France  60.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Sprint Nextel France  69.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Seabone Italy  46.75 ms  0 %  -2 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Infostrada Italy  76.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Telstra Australia  374.5 ms  0 %  24 ms  F  DOWN  3,20Optus Australia  411.25 ms  0 %  8 ms  F  DOWN  3,18NTT Japan  350.75 ms  0 %  16 ms  F  DOWN  3,40AboveNet Japan  374.5 ms  0 %  13 ms  F  DOWN  3,31Verizon Chech  73 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37ChinaNet China  416 ms  0 %  -2 ms  F  UP  3,25PCCW Hong Kong  318 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  DOWN  3,71Pacnet Singapore  415.5 ms  0 %  -23 ms  F  UP  3,47Isnet South Africa  331.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  F  DOWN  3,66Maxnet New Zealand  373 ms  0 %  -2 ms  F  UP  3,47Bell Canada  244.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  UP  4,02Leaseweb Netherlands  84.5 ms  0 %  -11 ms  C  UP  4,37The Planet US  202.25 ms  0 %  13 ms  E  UP  4,07Softlayer US  183.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  DOWN  4,21Dreamhost US  239.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  DOWN  4,03Rackspace US  193.25 ms  0 %  11 ms  D  DOWN  4,12Serverloft Germany  83 ms  0 %  -17 ms  C  UP  4,38Host-Europe Germany  60.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Hetzner Germany  67.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37OVH  87 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36*Total ping time is*  10801 ms     




*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGI Italy  79.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36NGZ-Server Germany  70.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  DOWN  4,36K-Play Germany  79 ms  0 %  -7 ms  C  UP  4,37GC-Server Germany  70 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37247CS Germany  68.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37Jolt UK  68.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Multiplay UK  67.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37ServerFFS Netherlands  79.25 ms  0 %  9 ms  C  UP  4,35GS-NET Netherlands  77.75 ms  0 %  14 ms  C  UP  4,35EA US  204.25 ms  0 %  -21 ms  E  DOWN  4,29Valve US  232.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  DOWN  4,05Gameservers US  140 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,32esport-servers de  72.25 ms  0 %  -4 ms  B  UP  4,37Clanhost Netherlands  88.25 ms  0 %  -2 ms  C  UP  4,36RDSNET Romania   106.75 ms  0 %  -10 ms  C  UP  4,36Fastweb Italy  46.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Dataplex Hungary  97.5 ms  0 %  -5 ms  C  UP  4,36LB-Server Germany  67.5 ms  0 %  -4 ms  B  DOWN  4,37G-Portal Germany  86.25 ms  0 %  -11 ms  C  UP  4,37*Total ping time is*  1803.25 ms     



*Total ping time is* *13386 ms*  6  26  35  16  11  10Greek servers  781.75  71,07 msInternational servers  10801  150,01 msGameservers  1803.25  100,18 ms 
Test date and time is Τετάρτη 02-06-2010 and time 19:16:11Cogentco   0,51Mirrorservice   0,15Apple   1,38Nvidia   0,52Microsoft   0,72LeaseWeb   0,49ServerBoost   0,47ThinkBroadband   0,13Cachefly   1,61Ovh   0,33Ntua   1,49Forthnet   1,77Otenet   1,92RootBSD   0,26*Average speed for 14 hosts*  0,84 MB/s

*Your WAN IP is 62.1.2 xxxxx**Your BBRAS is 194.219.231.33* *Your ISP is :  FORTHnet SA*Test date and time is Τετάρτη 02-06-2010 and time 19:20:02Server List by Someonefromhell v0.432 Threads in useMOS (mean opinion score), is scaled from 5=best to 1=worst 

*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  126.5 ms  0 %  -15 ms  D  UP  4,35Wind  96.75 ms  0 %  -4 ms  C  UP  4,36Cyta Hellas  105 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,35On Telecoms  9.25 ms  0 %  3 ms  A  UP  4,40Vivodi  8.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  A  UP  4,40Forthnet  7 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40OTE  7.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Netone  8.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40NTUA@GRNET  7.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Vodafone  146 ms  0 %  11 ms  D  UP  4,27Orange Business Hellas  124.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,33Verizon Hellas  135.25 ms  0 %  -4 ms  D  UP  4,33*Total ping time is*  781.75 ms     




*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





DE-CIX  81.5 ms  0 %  8 ms  C  UP  4,35AMS-IX  79.5 ms  0 %  9 ms  C  UP  4,35LINX  75.25 ms  0 %  3 ms  C  UP  4,36NL-IX  80.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36RIPN@MSK-IX  116 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,34ESPANIX  89.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,35MIX  65 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37PANAP  87.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36Akamai  53 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,38Cachefly  53 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Google CDN  63.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Google CDN  98.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,35Google CDN  93.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Yahoo US  159.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,29AT and T US  182.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  DOWN  4,22Global Crossing US  189.75 ms  0 %  -2 ms  D  UP  4,22Level3 US  200.5 ms  0 %  -3 ms  E  UP  4,19Telia US  165 ms  0 %  -2 ms  D  UP  4,29Qwest US  176.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,25Tata Communications US  234.75 ms  0 %  -7 ms  E  DOWN  4,10Verizon US  149.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,32Savvis US  188.5 ms  0 %  10 ms  D  UP  4,14America Online Transit Data Network US  158.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,30Cogent Communications US  154.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  UP  4,30Hurricane Electric US  240 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  DOWN  4,03AboveNet US  251.5 ms  0 %  10 ms  F  DOWN  3,91XO Communications US  218.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  E  DOWN  4,10Sprint Nextel US  139.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  DOWN  4,33Allstream US  200.25 ms  0 %  -31 ms  E  UP  4,33Telecom US  204.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  E  DOWN  4,16Deutche Telecom Germany  92.5 ms  0 %  7 ms  C  UP  4,35Global Crossing Germany  62.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Cogent Germany  80 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Telia Germany  71.75 ms  0 %  12 ms  B  UP  4,35Level 3 Germany  76.75 ms  0 %  -17 ms  C  UP  4,38Tata Communications Germany  75.5 ms  0 %  -16 ms  C  UP  4,38Savvis Germany  65.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Cable and Wireless Germany  85.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36PCCW Germany  56.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37NTT Communications UK  86.25 ms  0 %  -4 ms  C  DOWN  4,36America Online Transit Data Network UK  70.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Tinet US  51.5 ms  25 %   -2 ms  B  DOWN  1,58GEANT UK  52.75 ms  25 %   -2 ms  B  DOWN  1,58British Telecom UK  80.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Hurricane Electric UK  87.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Tinet Netherlands  80 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36AboveNet Netherlands  78.25 ms  0 %  3 ms  C  UP  4,36Wanadoo Netherlands  98.75 ms  0 %  -2 ms  C  UP  4,35GEANT Netherlands  63 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37Opentransit France  60.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Sprint Nextel France  69.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Seabone Italy  46.75 ms  0 %  -2 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Infostrada Italy  76.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Telstra Australia  374.5 ms  0 %  24 ms  F  DOWN  3,20Optus Australia  411.25 ms  0 %  8 ms  F  DOWN  3,18NTT Japan  350.75 ms  0 %  16 ms  F  DOWN  3,40AboveNet Japan  374.5 ms  0 %  13 ms  F  DOWN  3,31Verizon Chech  73 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37ChinaNet China  416 ms  0 %  -2 ms  F  UP  3,25PCCW Hong Kong  318 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  DOWN  3,71Pacnet Singapore  415.5 ms  0 %  -23 ms  F  UP  3,47Isnet South Africa  331.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  F  DOWN  3,66Maxnet New Zealand  373 ms  0 %  -2 ms  F  UP  3,47Bell Canada  244.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  UP  4,02Leaseweb Netherlands  84.5 ms  0 %  -11 ms  C  UP  4,37The Planet US  202.25 ms  0 %  13 ms  E  UP  4,07Softlayer US  183.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  DOWN  4,21Dreamhost US  239.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  DOWN  4,03Rackspace US  193.25 ms  0 %  11 ms  D  DOWN  4,12Serverloft Germany  83 ms  0 %  -17 ms  C  UP  4,38Host-Europe Germany  60.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Hetzner Germany  67.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37OVH  87 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36*Total ping time is*  10801 ms     




*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGI Italy  79.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36NGZ-Server Germany  70.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  DOWN  4,36K-Play Germany  79 ms  0 %  -7 ms  C  UP  4,37GC-Server Germany  70 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37247CS Germany  68.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37Jolt UK  68.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Multiplay UK  67.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37ServerFFS Netherlands  79.25 ms  0 %  9 ms  C  UP  4,35GS-NET Netherlands  77.75 ms  0 %  14 ms  C  UP  4,35EA US  204.25 ms  0 %  -21 ms  E  DOWN  4,29Valve US  232.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  DOWN  4,05Gameservers US  140 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,32esport-servers de  72.25 ms  0 %  -4 ms  B  UP  4,37Clanhost Netherlands  88.25 ms  0 %  -2 ms  C  UP  4,36RDSNET Romania   106.75 ms  0 %  -10 ms  C  UP  4,36Fastweb Italy  46.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Dataplex Hungary  97.5 ms  0 %  -5 ms  C  UP  4,36LB-Server Germany  67.5 ms  0 %  -4 ms  B  DOWN  4,37G-Portal Germany  86.25 ms  0 %  -11 ms  C  UP  4,37*Total ping time is*  1803.25 ms     



*Total ping time is* *13386 ms*  6  26  35  16  11  10Greek servers  781.75  71,07 msInternational servers  10801  150,01 msGameservers  1803.25  100,18 ms 
Test date and time is Τετάρτη 02-06-2010 and time 19:16:11Cogentco   0,51Mirrorservice   0,15Apple   1,38Nvidia   0,52Microsoft   0,72LeaseWeb   0,49ServerBoost   0,47ThinkBroadband   0,13Cachefly   1,61Ovh   0,33Ntua   1,49Forthnet   1,77Otenet   1,92RootBSD   0,26*Average speed for 14 hosts*  0,84 MB/s

*Your WAN IP is 79.103 xxxxx**Your BBRAS is 194.219.231.70* *Your ISP is :  FORTHnet SA*Test date and time is Τετάρτη 02-06-2010 and time 21:41:43Server List by Someonefromhell v0.432 Threads in useMOS (mean opinion score), is scaled from 5=best to 1=worst 

*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  99 ms  0 %  8 ms  C  DOWN  4,34Wind  103.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,35Cyta Hellas  151.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,32On Telecoms  12.75 ms  0 %  7 ms  A  UP  4,39Vivodi  72.5 ms  0 %  18 ms  B  UP  4,34Forthnet  7 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,40OTE  12.25 ms  0 %  -3 ms  A  UP  4,40Netone  78 ms  0 %  10 ms  C  UP  4,35NTUA@GRNET  9.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,40Vodafone  116.25 ms  0 %  -2 ms  C  UP  4,34Orange Business Hellas  168.75 ms  0 %  140 ms  D  UP  3,06Verizon Hellas  123 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,33*Total ping time is*  953.75 ms     




*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





DE-CIX  62.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37AMS-IX  57.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  UP  4,37LINX  70.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37NL-IX  71.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,37RIPN@MSK-IX  99 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35ESPANIX  87 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  UP  4,36MIX  60 ms  0 %  3 ms  B  UP  4,37PANAP  58.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Akamai  69.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,37Cachefly  47.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,38Google CDN  49 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Google CDN  62.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Google CDN  62 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Yahoo US  149.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,32AT and T US  157.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,29Global Crossing US  170.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,26Level3 US  180 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,24Telia US  142.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,33Qwest US  172 ms  0 %  -13 ms  D  UP  4,32Tata Communications US  205.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  E  UP  4,16Verizon US  138.75 ms  0 %  -3 ms  D  DOWN  4,33Savvis US  165.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,28America Online Transit Data Network US  140.75 ms  0 %  -2 ms  D  DOWN  4,33Cogent Communications US  144.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  UP  4,32Hurricane Electric US  249.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  E  UP  4,00AboveNet US  223.25 ms  0 %  -55 ms  E  UP  4,34XO Communications US  213.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  E  UP  4,14Sprint Nextel US  138.25 ms  0 %  -3 ms  D  UP  4,33Allstream US  162.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,28Telecom US  187 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,21Deutche Telecom Germany  75 ms  0 %  -3 ms  B  UP  4,37Global Crossing Germany  57 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Cogent Germany  63 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Telia Germany  48.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Level 3 Germany  52.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Tata Communications Germany  49 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,38Savvis Germany  66.5 ms  0 %  3 ms  B  UP  4,37Cable and Wireless Germany  56.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37PCCW Germany  48.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38NTT Communications UK  64.25 ms  0 %  4 ms  B  UP  4,37America Online Transit Data Network UK  63 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Tinet US  66.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37GEANT UK  64.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37British Telecom UK  72.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Hurricane Electric UK  70 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Tinet Netherlands  65.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37AboveNet Netherlands  55.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37Wanadoo Netherlands  80.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36GEANT Netherlands  56.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Opentransit France  58.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Sprint Nextel France  64.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Seabone Italy  72.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,36Infostrada Italy  68.75 ms  0 %  -2 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Telstra Australia  364.75 ms  0 %  -3 ms  F  UP  3,52Optus Australia  366.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  DOWN  3,47NTT Japan  338 ms  0 %  -25 ms  F  DOWN  3,84AboveNet Japan  352.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  DOWN  3,55Verizon Chech  56.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  UP  4,37ChinaNet China  412 ms  0 %  -129 ms  F  UP  4,31PCCW Hong Kong  396.5 ms  0 %  68 ms  F  UP  2,62Pacnet Singapore  384.5 ms  0 %  49 ms  F  UP  2,89Isnet South Africa  324.5 ms  0 %  -3 ms  F  UP  3,71Maxnet New Zealand  352.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  UP  3,54Bell Canada  219.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  DOWN  4,11Leaseweb Netherlands  57.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,38The Planet US  171.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,26Softlayer US  171.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  UP  4,25Dreamhost US  235.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  E  DOWN  4,05Rackspace US  178.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,23Serverloft Germany  49.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,38Host-Europe Germany  51.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Hetzner Germany  53.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  UP  4,37OVH  87 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36*Total ping time is*  9860 ms     




*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGI Italy  58 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37NGZ-Server Germany  53.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,38K-Play Germany  51.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  UP  4,38GC-Server Germany  61.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37247CS Germany  50.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Jolt UK  64.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Multiplay UK  65 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37ServerFFS Netherlands  70.5 ms  0 %  3 ms  B  UP  4,36GS-NET Netherlands  56.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37EA US  174.75 ms  0 %  -2 ms  D  DOWN  4,26Valve US  226.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  UP  4,08Gameservers US  136 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,33esport-servers de  48.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,38Clanhost Netherlands  58 ms  0 %  -3 ms  B  UP  4,38RDSNET Romania   77.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36Fastweb Italy  56.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  B  UP  4,38Dataplex Hungary  66.5 ms  0 %  4 ms  B  UP  4,36LB-Server Germany  56.5 ms  0 %  -6 ms  B  DOWN  4,38G-Portal Germany  48.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,38*Total ping time is*  1481 ms     



*Total ping time is* *12294.75 ms*  4  54  10  20  7  9Greek servers  953.75  86,70 msInternational servers  9860  136,94 msGameservers  1481  82,28 ms 
Test date and time is Τετάρτη 02-06-2010 and time 21:41:40Cogentco   0,60Mirrorservice   0,37Apple   0,24Nvidia   0,67Microsoft   0,28LeaseWeb   0,98ServerBoost   0,30ThinkBroadband   0,30Cachefly   1,37Ovh   0,34Ntua   1,65Forthnet   1,74Otenet   1,53RootBSD   0,58*Average speed for 14 hosts*  0,78 MB/s

*Your WAN IP is 77.49. xxxxx**Your BBRAS is 194.219.231.69* *Your ISP is :  FORTHnet SA*Test date and time is Τετάρτη 02-06-2010 and time 22:20:36Server List by Someonefromhell v0.432 Threads in useMOS (mean opinion score), is scaled from 5=best to 1=worst 

*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  251.5 ms  0 %  45 ms  F  DOWN  3,60Wind  218.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  E  UP  4,12Cyta Hellas  91.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36On Telecoms  8 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Vivodi  7.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Forthnet  7 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40OTE  7.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Netone  8.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40NTUA@GRNET  8 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,40Vodafone  139 ms  0 %  3 ms  D  UP  4,32Orange Business Hellas  144 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,32Verizon Hellas  181.5 ms  25 %   75 ms  D  DOWN  1,02*Total ping time is*  1072.25 ms     




*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





DE-CIX  164.5 ms  0 %  5 ms  D  UP  4,25AMS-IX  84.75 ms  0 %  -12 ms  C  UP  4,37LINX  101.75 ms  0 %  4 ms  C  UP  4,34NL-IX  188.25 ms  0 %  -3 ms  D  UP  4,23RIPN@MSK-IX  240.5 ms  0 %  47 ms  E  UP  3,63ESPANIX  192.75 ms  0 %  4 ms  D  UP  4,17MIX  65.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37PANAP  86.75 ms  0 %  4 ms  C  UP  4,35Akamai  155 ms  0 %  -9 ms  D  UP  4,33Cachefly  53 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Google CDN  164.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  DOWN  4,28Google CDN  165.75 ms  0 %  6 ms  D  DOWN  4,24Google CDN  168.75 ms  0 %  3 ms  D  DOWN  4,25Yahoo US  247.25 ms  0 %  -2 ms  E  DOWN  4,02AT and T US  261.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  F  DOWN  3,96Global Crossing US  270 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  UP  3,91Level3 US  205 ms  0 %  -2 ms  E  UP  4,17Telia US  158.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,30Qwest US  293.25 ms  0 %  57 ms  F  DOWN  3,28Tata Communications US  247 ms  0 %  5 ms  E  DOWN  3,97Verizon US  281.5 ms  0 %  -61 ms  F  DOWN  4,29Savvis US  187.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,21America Online Transit Data Network US  159.75 ms  0 %  -3 ms  D  UP  4,31Cogent Communications US  273.75 ms  0 %  6 ms  F  UP  3,85Hurricane Electric US  383.5 ms  0 %  -8 ms  F  DOWN  3,48AboveNet US  253.5 ms  0 %  12 ms  F  DOWN  3,88XO Communications US  302.75 ms  0 %  68 ms  F  UP  3,12Sprint Nextel US  251.25 ms  0 %  -46 ms  F  UP  4,29Allstream US  95 ms  50 %   100 ms  C  DOWN  1,00Telecom US  239.75 ms  0 %  67 ms  E  UP  3,44Deutche Telecom Germany  95 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,35Global Crossing Germany  159.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,30Cogent Germany  156.25 ms  0 %  6 ms  D  DOWN  4,27Telia Germany  75 ms  0 %  -12 ms  B  UP  4,38Level 3 Germany  71.5 ms  0 %  -4 ms  B  UP  4,37Tata Communications Germany  72.5 ms  0 %  -4 ms  B  UP  4,37Savvis Germany  177.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,25Cable and Wireless Germany  158.25 ms  0 %  5 ms  D  UP  4,27PCCW Germany  167 ms  0 %  -4 ms  D  DOWN  4,30NTT Communications UK  164.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  DOWN  4,29America Online Transit Data Network UK  84.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  UP  4,36Tinet US  71.75 ms  0 %  -3 ms  B  UP  4,37GEANT UK  90.25 ms  0 %  4 ms  C  UP  4,35British Telecom UK  170 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  DOWN  4,27Hurricane Electric UK  184.75 ms  0 %  -2 ms  D  UP  4,23Tinet Netherlands  183 ms  0 %  -2 ms  D  UP  4,24AboveNet Netherlands  56.5 ms  25 %   4 ms  B  DOWN  1,56Wanadoo Netherlands  107 ms  0 %  5 ms  C  UP  4,34GEANT Netherlands  164 ms  0 %  7 ms  D  UP  4,24Opentransit France  162.25 ms  0 %  -8 ms  D  UP  4,32Sprint Nextel France  163.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,28Seabone Italy  142.25 ms  0 %  10 ms  D  DOWN  4,29Infostrada Italy  80.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Telstra Australia  383.75 ms  25 %   5 ms  F  DOWN  0,99Optus Australia  421 ms  0 %  -99 ms  F  UP  4,09NTT Japan  429.75 ms  0 %  -38 ms  F  UP  3,54AboveNet Japan  403.5 ms  0 %  37 ms  F  UP  2,91Verizon Chech  160.5 ms  0 %  5 ms  D  DOWN  4,26ChinaNet China  546.5 ms  0 %  -83 ms  F  DOWN  3,41PCCW Hong Kong  481.5 ms  0 %  -94 ms  F  UP  3,82Pacnet Singapore  454.5 ms  0 %  -16 ms  F  UP  3,20Isnet South Africa  405.75 ms  0 %  66 ms  F  UP  2,60Maxnet New Zealand  508.75 ms  0 %  -20 ms  F  UP  2,96Bell Canada  353.75 ms  0 %  -22 ms  F  UP  3,74Leaseweb Netherlands  70 ms  0 %  4 ms  B  UP  4,36The Planet US  187.75 ms  0 %  -12 ms  D  UP  4,28Softlayer US  191 ms  0 %  3 ms  D  DOWN  4,18Dreamhost US  363 ms  0 %  21 ms  F  UP  3,29Rackspace US  183 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,23Serverloft Germany  64.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  UP  4,37Host-Europe Germany  170 ms  0 %  13 ms  D  UP  4,19Hetzner Germany  64.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37OVH  104.75 ms  0 %  3 ms  C  UP  4,34*Total ping time is*  14847.25 ms     




*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGI Italy  74.25 ms  0 %  10 ms  B  UP  4,35NGZ-Server Germany  54.25 ms  0 %  -2 ms  B  DOWN  4,38K-Play Germany  64.5 ms  0 %  -3 ms  B  UP  4,37GC-Server Germany  169.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  D  UP  4,28247CS Germany  152.75 ms  0 %  -9 ms  D  UP  4,33Jolt UK  76.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36Multiplay UK  70 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37ServerFFS Netherlands  75.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36GS-NET Netherlands  73 ms  0 %  -11 ms  B  UP  4,38EA US  187.25 ms  0 %  3 ms  D  UP  4,19Valve US  273 ms  0 %  53 ms  F  DOWN  3,42Gameservers US  139.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,32esport-servers de  63.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Clanhost Netherlands  71.5 ms  0 %  5 ms  B  UP  4,36RDSNET Romania   90.75 ms  0 %  -2 ms  C  UP  4,36Fastweb Italy  138.25 ms  0 %  11 ms  D  DOWN  4,29Dataplex Hungary  78.5 ms  0 %  -6 ms  C  UP  4,37LB-Server Germany  58 ms  0 %  -2 ms  B  DOWN  4,38G-Portal Germany  65.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37*Total ping time is*  1976.5 ms     



*Total ping time is* *17896 ms*  6  19  15  36  6  22Greek servers  1072.25  97,48 msInternational servers  14847.25  206,21 msGameservers  1976.5  109,81 ms

*Your WAN IP is 178.12 xxxxx**Your BBRAS is 194.219.239.194* *Your ISP is :  FORTHnet SA*Test date and time is Τετάρτη 02-06-2010 and time 22:25:26Server List by Someonefromhell v0.432 Threads in useMOS (mean opinion score), is scaled from 5=best to 1=worst 

*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  239.75 ms  0 %  46 ms  E  DOWN  3,64Wind  101 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Cyta Hellas  96.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  UP  4,35On Telecoms  8.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,40Vivodi  18 ms  0 %  4 ms  A  UP  4,39Forthnet  7.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  UP  4,40OTE  7.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,40Netone  10 ms  0 %  -5 ms  A  UP  4,40NTUA@GRNET  8 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Vodafone  126.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  DOWN  4,33Orange Business Hellas  116.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,34Verizon Hellas  231.75 ms  0 %  -3 ms  E  UP  4,08*Total ping time is*  971.5 ms     




*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





DE-CIX  62.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37AMS-IX  68 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37LINX  75.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36NL-IX  179.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,24RIPN@MSK-IX  108.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,34ESPANIX  194.75 ms  0 %  -2 ms  D  UP  4,20MIX  65 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37PANAP  61.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Akamai  148 ms  0 %  -4 ms  D  DOWN  4,33Cachefly  53.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,38Google CDN  166.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,28Google CDN  171 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  UP  4,25Google CDN  137 ms  25 %   -1 ms  D  DOWN  1,49Yahoo US  287.25 ms  0 %  4 ms  F  UP  3,81AT and T US  380 ms  0 %  -32 ms  F  UP  3,72Global Crossing US  190 ms  0 %  -5 ms  D  DOWN  4,24Level3 US  184.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,21Telia US  141 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,32Qwest US  363.25 ms  0 %  16 ms  F  UP  3,34Tata Communications US  394 ms  0 %  25 ms  F  UP  3,09Verizon US  300 ms  0 %  84 ms  F  UP  2,96Savvis US  165.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  DOWN  4,28America Online Transit Data Network US  155.25 ms  0 %  -19 ms  D  DOWN  4,34Cogent Communications US  160.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,29Hurricane Electric US  182.75 ms  50 %   -43 ms  D  DOWN  2,86AboveNet US  222.75 ms  0 %  31 ms  E  DOWN  3,85XO Communications US  257 ms  0 %  -46 ms  F  DOWN  4,28Sprint Nextel US  155 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,31Allstream US  186.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,21Telecom US  204.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  E  DOWN  4,14Deutche Telecom Germany  76 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Global Crossing Germany  62.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Cogent Germany  176.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  D  UP  4,26Telia Germany  63.5 ms  0 %  -32 ms  B  DOWN  4,40Level 3 Germany  55.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Tata Communications Germany  49.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Savvis Germany  176 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  DOWN  4,24Cable and Wireless Germany  74 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,36PCCW Germany  154.5 ms  0 %  4 ms  D  DOWN  4,29NTT Communications UK  174 ms  0 %  3 ms  D  UP  4,24America Online Transit Data Network UK  76.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Tinet US  68 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37GEANT UK  67.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37British Telecom UK  176.75 ms  0 %  -3 ms  D  UP  4,26Hurricane Electric UK  184.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  DOWN  4,23Tinet Netherlands  72.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37AboveNet Netherlands  60.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Wanadoo Netherlands  78.5 ms  0 %  -5 ms  C  DOWN  4,37GEANT Netherlands  63.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Opentransit France  162.75 ms  0 %  -7 ms  D  UP  4,32Sprint Nextel France  172 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  UP  4,25Seabone Italy  106 ms  25 %   6 ms  C  DOWN  1,51Infostrada Italy  57.25 ms  25 %   62 ms  B  DOWN  1,37Telstra Australia  544 ms  0 %  -94 ms  F  UP  3,53Optus Australia  404.5 ms  0 %  68 ms  F  DOWN  2,58NTT Japan  404.75 ms  0 %  67 ms  F  DOWN  2,59AboveNet Japan  305 ms  25 %   72 ms  F  DOWN  1,03Verizon Chech  160.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,28ChinaNet China  597 ms  0 %  16 ms  F  UP  2,13PCCW Hong Kong  482.25 ms  0 %  -32 ms  F  UP  3,22Pacnet Singapore  428.75 ms  0 %  61 ms  F  DOWN  2,53Isnet South Africa  378 ms  0 %  -38 ms  F  DOWN  3,78Maxnet New Zealand  508.5 ms  0 %  72 ms  F  DOWN  2,01Bell Canada  301.5 ms  0 %  69 ms  F  DOWN  3,11Leaseweb Netherlands  68.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37The Planet US  176.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,25Softlayer US  202.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  E  UP  4,17Dreamhost US  272 ms  0 %  13 ms  F  DOWN  3,80Rackspace US  187.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,21Serverloft Germany  52.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Host-Europe Germany  68.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Hetzner Germany  75.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36OVH  91.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36*Total ping time is*  13536.75 ms     




*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGI Italy  70.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  DOWN  4,36NGZ-Server Germany  70.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37K-Play Germany  62.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37GC-Server Germany  53 ms  25 %   -2 ms  B  DOWN  1,58247CS Germany  68 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Jolt UK  68.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Multiplay UK  67.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37ServerFFS Netherlands  69.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  B  DOWN  4,37GS-NET Netherlands  59 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37EA US  188 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,21Valve US  286.5 ms  0 %  8 ms  F  UP  3,78Gameservers US  140.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,33esport-servers de  60 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Clanhost Netherlands  68.25 ms  0 %  3 ms  B  DOWN  4,36RDSNET Romania   80 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Fastweb Italy  144.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,32Dataplex Hungary  69 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37LB-Server Germany  71.25 ms  0 %  8 ms  B  UP  4,36G-Portal Germany  60 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37*Total ping time is*  1756.5 ms     



*Total ping time is* *16264.75 ms*  6  33  12  30  5  18Greek servers  971.5  88,32 msInternational servers  13536.75  188,01 msGameservers  1756.5  97,58 ms

*Your WAN IP is 62.1.6 xxxxx**Your BBRAS is 194.219.231.33* *Your ISP is :  FORTHnet SA*Test date and time is Τετάρτη 02-06-2010 and time 22:34:26Server List by Someonefromhell v0.432 Threads in useMOS (mean opinion score), is scaled from 5=best to 1=worst 

*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  128.5 ms  0 %  -7 ms  D  DOWN  4,34Wind  98 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Cyta Hellas  105 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,35On Telecoms  8 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Vivodi  13.25 ms  0 %  4 ms  A  UP  4,39Forthnet  6.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40OTE  8 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Netone  9 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,40NTUA@GRNET  7.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Vodafone  148 ms  0 %  12 ms  D  DOWN  4,26Orange Business Hellas  129.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,33Verizon Hellas  141 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  DOWN  4,33*Total ping time is*  802.75 ms     




*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





DE-CIX  97 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  DOWN  4,35AMS-IX  86.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36LINX  75 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  DOWN  4,36NL-IX  87.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36RIPN@MSK-IX  107.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,34ESPANIX  89.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36MIX  65.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,37PANAP  101.75 ms  0 %  -3 ms  C  UP  4,35Akamai  53 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,38Cachefly  53 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,38Google CDN  65 ms  0 %  -23 ms  B  UP  4,39Google CDN  90.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  UP  4,35Google CDN  76.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36Yahoo US  155.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,31AT and T US  170.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,26Global Crossing US  194 ms  0 %  -18 ms  D  UP  4,30Level3 US  211 ms  0 %  -6 ms  E  UP  4,18Telia US  174.25 ms  0 %  -24 ms  D  UP  4,33Qwest US  135.75 ms  25 %   0 ms  D  UP  1,49Tata Communications US  237.75 ms  0 %  6 ms  E  UP  3,99Verizon US  163 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  UP  4,27Savvis US  192 ms  0 %  -19 ms  D  UP  4,31America Online Transit Data Network US  150 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,32Cogent Communications US  165.5 ms  0 %  -28 ms  D  UP  4,34Hurricane Electric US  241.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  UP  4,02AboveNet US  286 ms  0 %  -9 ms  F  UP  3,92XO Communications US  303.5 ms  0 %  75 ms  F  UP  3,04Sprint Nextel US  145 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,32Allstream US  246.25 ms  0 %  -94 ms  E  UP  4,37Telecom US  205 ms  0 %  -1 ms  E  UP  4,16Deutche Telecom Germany  103 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,35Global Crossing Germany  63.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Cogent Germany  86 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36Telia Germany  81.25 ms  0 %  9 ms  C  UP  4,35Level 3 Germany  94 ms  0 %  -4 ms  C  UP  4,36Tata Communications Germany  82.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,36Savvis Germany  78.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,36Cable and Wireless Germany  96 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,35PCCW Germany  67 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37NTT Communications UK  78 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,36America Online Transit Data Network UK  81.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36Tinet US  65.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,37GEANT UK  68 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37British Telecom UK  82.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,36Hurricane Electric UK  88.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36Tinet Netherlands  80.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36AboveNet Netherlands  96.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  UP  4,35Wanadoo Netherlands  112 ms  0 %  -4 ms  C  UP  4,35GEANT Netherlands  62 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Opentransit France  67 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Sprint Nextel France  68.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Seabone Italy  48 ms  0 %  -3 ms  B  UP  4,38Infostrada Italy  75.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,37Telstra Australia  416.5 ms  0 %  -6 ms  F  UP  3,29Optus Australia  456.25 ms  0 %  -80 ms  F  UP  3,80NTT Japan  403.5 ms  0 %  65 ms  F  UP  2,62AboveNet Japan  480.5 ms  0 %  -36 ms  F  UP  3,27Verizon Chech  74.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,37ChinaNet China  482.75 ms  0 %  -39 ms  F  UP  3,29PCCW Hong Kong  356 ms  0 %  49 ms  F  UP  3,04Pacnet Singapore  349.5 ms  25 %   -211 ms  F  UP  1,70Isnet South Africa  374.5 ms  0 %  81 ms  F  UP  2,60Maxnet New Zealand  400.5 ms  0 %  87 ms  F  UP  2,41Bell Canada  280 ms  0 %  -23 ms  F  UP  4,05Leaseweb Netherlands  86 ms  0 %  -4 ms  C  UP  4,36The Planet US  235 ms  0 %  45 ms  E  UP  3,68Softlayer US  189 ms  0 %  -2 ms  D  UP  4,22Dreamhost US  283.25 ms  0 %  -40 ms  F  UP  4,16Rackspace US  196 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,19Serverloft Germany  79.25 ms  0 %  21 ms  C  UP  4,34Host-Europe Germany  69 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Hetzner Germany  67 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37OVH  82 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36*Total ping time is*  11609.75 ms     




*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGI Italy  88.25 ms  0 %  5 ms  C  UP  4,35NGZ-Server Germany  70.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37K-Play Germany  87.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,36GC-Server Germany  78.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36247CS Germany  60 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Jolt UK  66.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Multiplay UK  67.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37ServerFFS Netherlands  95.75 ms  0 %  10 ms  C  UP  4,34GS-NET Netherlands  84.5 ms  0 %  8 ms  C  UP  4,35EA US  203.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  E  UP  4,17Valve US  235.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  E  UP  4,06Gameservers US  140.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,32esport-servers de  72.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  UP  4,36Clanhost Netherlands  90.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  C  UP  4,36RDSNET Romania   104.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,35Fastweb Italy  42.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,38Dataplex Hungary  90 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36LB-Server Germany  65.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37G-Portal Germany  82.25 ms  0 %  -5 ms  C  UP  4,37*Total ping time is*  1825.5 ms     



*Total ping time is* *14238 ms*  6  23  37  17  8  13Greek servers  802.75  72,98 msInternational servers  11609.75  161,25 msGameservers  1825.5  101,42 ms 
Test date and time is Τετάρτη 02-06-2010 and time 22:36:41Cogentco   0,32Mirrorservice   0,32Apple   1,78Nvidia   0,63Microsoft   0,29LeaseWeb   0,31ServerBoost   0,33ThinkBroadband   0,40Cachefly   1,38Ovh   0,13Ntua   1,26Forthnet   1,45Otenet   1,38RootBSD   0,23*Average speed for 14 hosts*  0,73 MB/s




........Auto merged post: nnn πρόσθεσε 7 λεπτά και 42 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........


*Spoiler:*






*Your WAN IP is 62.1.1 xxxxx**Your BBRAS is 194.219.231.33* *Your ISP is :  FORTHnet SA*Test date and time is Παρασκευή 04-06-2010 and time 15:10:19Server List by Someonefromhell v0.432 Threads in useMOS (mean opinion score), is scaled from 5=best to 1=worst 

*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  8.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Wind  100.25 ms  0 %  -5 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Cyta Hellas  97 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,35On Telecoms  8.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Vivodi  9.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  UP  4,40Forthnet  7.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,40OTE  8.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  UP  4,40Netone  9 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40NTUA@GRNET  7.75 ms  0 %  -2 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Vodafone  145 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,32Orange Business Hellas  121.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,34Verizon Hellas  129.25 ms  0 %  3 ms  D  UP  4,33*Total ping time is*  651.5 ms     




*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





DE-CIX  72.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,37AMS-IX  72 ms  0 %  -11 ms  B  UP  4,38LINX  73.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,36NL-IX  86.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,36RIPN@MSK-IX  107.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,35ESPANIX  90 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,35MIX  66 ms  0 %  3 ms  B  UP  4,37PANAP  71.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37Akamai  53.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,38Cachefly  53.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,38Google CDN  77.75 ms  0 %  -25 ms  C  UP  4,39Google CDN  77.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36Google CDN  85.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36Yahoo US  155.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,30AT and T US  175.5 ms  0 %  -5 ms  D  UP  4,28Global Crossing US  176.75 ms  0 %  3 ms  D  DOWN  4,23Level3 US  192.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,20Telia US  176.25 ms  0 %  -92 ms  D  UP  4,41Qwest US  183 ms  0 %  -6 ms  D  UP  4,26Tata Communications US  221.25 ms  0 %  -3 ms  E  DOWN  4,12Verizon US  157.25 ms  0 %  -19 ms  D  UP  4,34Savvis US  179 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  UP  4,23America Online Transit Data Network US  153 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  DOWN  4,30Cogent Communications US  157 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,31Hurricane Electric US  236.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  DOWN  4,05AboveNet US  245.5 ms  0 %  -31 ms  E  DOWN  4,22XO Communications US  219.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  DOWN  4,11Sprint Nextel US  144.25 ms  0 %  -2 ms  D  UP  4,33Allstream US  179.25 ms  0 %  -14 ms  D  DOWN  4,32Telecom US  193.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,19Deutche Telecom Germany  83.5 ms  0 %  6 ms  C  UP  4,35Global Crossing Germany  54.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Cogent Germany  77.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Telia Germany  61.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Level 3 Germany  65.5 ms  0 %  -3 ms  B  UP  4,37Tata Communications Germany  59.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37Savvis Germany  77.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36Cable and Wireless Germany  65.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37PCCW Germany  72 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37NTT Communications UK  95.5 ms  0 %  -49 ms  C  UP  4,41America Online Transit Data Network UK  76.5 ms  0 %  -11 ms  C  UP  4,38Tinet US  72 ms  0 %  -11 ms  B  DOWN  4,38GEANT UK  69.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,37British Telecom UK  81.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,36Hurricane Electric UK  98.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Tinet Netherlands  87 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36AboveNet Netherlands  77.5 ms  0 %  17 ms  C  UP  4,34Wanadoo Netherlands  79.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36GEANT Netherlands  65.75 ms  0 %  -15 ms  B  UP  4,39Opentransit France  68.75 ms  0 %  15 ms  B  UP  4,35Sprint Nextel France  73.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,37Seabone Italy  48 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,38Infostrada Italy  76.75 ms  0 %  -2 ms  C  DOWN  4,37Telstra Australia  382.5 ms  0 %  -21 ms  F  DOWN  3,60Optus Australia  376.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  F  UP  3,44NTT Japan  344.25 ms  0 %  6 ms  F  UP  3,53AboveNet Japan  383.75 ms  0 %  -22 ms  F  UP  3,61Verizon Chech  64.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37ChinaNet China  441.25 ms  0 %  73 ms  F  DOWN  2,34PCCW Hong Kong  333.75 ms  0 %  63 ms  F  DOWN  3,01Pacnet Singapore  393 ms  0 %  -12 ms  F  DOWN  3,47Isnet South Africa  333.5 ms  0 %  3 ms  F  DOWN  3,61Maxnet New Zealand  358.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  F  DOWN  3,50Bell Canada  228 ms  0 %  -5 ms  E  DOWN  4,11Leaseweb Netherlands  69.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37The Planet US  188 ms  0 %  -16 ms  D  DOWN  4,30Softlayer US  185.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  UP  4,21Dreamhost US  232.75 ms  0 %  -2 ms  E  DOWN  4,07Rackspace US  186.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,21Serverloft Germany  62 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Host-Europe Germany  62 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Hetzner Germany  66.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37OVH  78.25 ms  0 %  -9 ms  C  DOWN  4,37*Total ping time is*  10591 ms     




*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGI Italy  71.25 ms  0 %  -13 ms  B  UP  4,38NGZ-Server Germany  62 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37K-Play Germany  64.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37GC-Server Germany  70.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37247CS Germany  101.5 ms  0 %  4 ms  C  UP  4,34Jolt UK  65 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Multiplay UK  71.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37ServerFFS Netherlands  70 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37GS-NET Netherlands  69.25 ms  0 %  15 ms  B  UP  4,35EA US  188 ms  0 %  3 ms  D  UP  4,19Valve US  226.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  E  DOWN  4,09Gameservers US  141.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,32esport-servers de  64.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Clanhost Netherlands  70.75 ms  0 %  6 ms  B  UP  4,36RDSNET Romania   113 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,34Fastweb Italy  46.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,38Dataplex Hungary  101.25 ms  0 %  -13 ms  C  UP  4,36LB-Server Germany  66.25 ms  0 %  -6 ms  B  DOWN  4,38G-Portal Germany  64 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,37*Total ping time is*  1727.75 ms     



*Total ping time is* *12970.25 ms*  7  37  24  20  7  9Greek servers  651.5  59,23 msInternational servers  10591  147,10 msGameservers  1727.75  95,99 ms 
Test date and time is Παρασκευή 04-06-2010 and time 15:10:16Cogentco   0,35Mirrorservice   0,43Apple   0,84Nvidia   0,83Microsoft   0,65LeaseWeb   0,75ServerBoost   0,39ThinkBroadband   0,37Cachefly   0,77Ovh   0,65Ntua   2,21Forthnet   2,30Otenet   2,19RootBSD   0,38*Average speed for 14 hosts*  0,94 MB/s

*Your WAN IP is 62.1.1 xxxxx**Your BBRAS is 194.219.231.33* *Your ISP is :  FORTHnet SA*Test date and time is Παρασκευή 04-06-2010 and time 15:32:03Server List by Someonefromhell v0.432 Threads in useMOS (mean opinion score), is scaled from 5=best to 1=worst 

*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  8.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Wind  101.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35Cyta Hellas  96.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,35On Telecoms  9.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  UP  4,40Vivodi  8.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Forthnet  7 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40OTE  8.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Netone  8 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40NTUA@GRNET  8 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  UP  4,40Vodafone  145.5 ms  0 %  14 ms  D  UP  4,25Orange Business Hellas  122.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,34Verizon Hellas  129.5 ms  0 %  13 ms  D  UP  4,30*Total ping time is*  653.25 ms     




*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





DE-CIX  72.5 ms  0 %  13 ms  B  DOWN  4,35AMS-IX  70.25 ms  0 %  15 ms  B  DOWN  4,35LINX  73.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,36NL-IX  86.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36RIPN@MSK-IX  107.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,35ESPANIX  89.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36MIX  67.25 ms  0 %  9 ms  B  UP  4,36PANAP  71.25 ms  0 %  -16 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Akamai  53.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Cachefly  53 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Google CDN  71.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Google CDN  91.75 ms  0 %  9 ms  C  UP  4,34Google CDN  85.75 ms  0 %  -3 ms  C  UP  4,36Yahoo US  156.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  UP  4,29AT and T US  177.5 ms  0 %  3 ms  D  UP  4,22Global Crossing US  184.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  UP  4,21Level3 US  193.5 ms  0 %  14 ms  D  UP  4,10Telia US  160.5 ms  0 %  13 ms  D  DOWN  4,22Qwest US  181.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,22Tata Communications US  220.75 ms  0 %  -15 ms  E  DOWN  4,20Verizon US  153.25 ms  0 %  -4 ms  D  DOWN  4,32Savvis US  176.75 ms  0 %  15 ms  D  DOWN  4,15America Online Transit Data Network US  157.25 ms  0 %  3 ms  D  UP  4,28Cogent Communications US  156.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,30Hurricane Electric US  238 ms  0 %  2 ms  E  UP  4,02AboveNet US  223.75 ms  0 %  15 ms  E  DOWN  3,98XO Communications US  248.25 ms  0 %  -63 ms  E  UP  4,34Sprint Nextel US  143 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,32Allstream US  180.25 ms  0 %  -18 ms  D  UP  4,32Telecom US  206.25 ms  0 %  -14 ms  E  UP  4,24Deutche Telecom Germany  109.25 ms  0 %  66 ms  C  UP  4,03Global Crossing Germany  57.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  UP  4,37Cogent Germany  78.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,36Telia Germany  55.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Level 3 Germany  65.75 ms  0 %  -16 ms  B  UP  4,39Tata Communications Germany  60 ms  0 %  17 ms  B  UP  4,35Savvis Germany  79.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,36Cable and Wireless Germany  68 ms  0 %  -3 ms  B  UP  4,37PCCW Germany  73.25 ms  0 %  -2 ms  B  UP  4,37NTT Communications UK  76.25 ms  0 %  6 ms  C  DOWN  4,36America Online Transit Data Network UK  74 ms  0 %  5 ms  B  DOWN  4,36Tinet US  73 ms  0 %  -14 ms  B  UP  4,38GEANT UK  53.25 ms  25 %   3 ms  B  DOWN  1,57British Telecom UK  79.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Hurricane Electric UK  95.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Tinet Netherlands  74.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37AboveNet Netherlands  71.25 ms  0 %  14 ms  B  DOWN  4,35Wanadoo Netherlands  79 ms  0 %  -15 ms  C  DOWN  4,38GEANT Netherlands  63.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Opentransit France  69.75 ms  0 %  -15 ms  B  UP  4,38Sprint Nextel France  72.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  DOWN  4,36Seabone Italy  46 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Infostrada Italy  74.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Telstra Australia  400.5 ms  0 %  71 ms  F  UP  2,57Optus Australia  386.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  F  UP  3,39NTT Japan  341 ms  0 %  2 ms  F  DOWN  3,58AboveNet Japan  357.25 ms  0 %  -15 ms  F  DOWN  3,67Verizon Chech  66.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  UP  4,37ChinaNet China  409.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  DOWN  3,27PCCW Hong Kong  317 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  DOWN  3,71Pacnet Singapore  394.25 ms  0 %  31 ms  F  UP  3,03Isnet South Africa  331.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  F  DOWN  3,65Maxnet New Zealand  405.5 ms  0 %  70 ms  F  UP  2,56Bell Canada  235.25 ms  0 %  -7 ms  E  UP  4,10Leaseweb Netherlands  88 ms  0 %  -10 ms  C  UP  4,37The Planet US  191.25 ms  0 %  22 ms  D  UP  4,05Softlayer US  184.5 ms  0 %  4 ms  D  DOWN  4,20Dreamhost US  234 ms  0 %  -5 ms  E  UP  4,09Rackspace US  188.25 ms  0 %  9 ms  D  UP  4,15Serverloft Germany  63 ms  0 %  -14 ms  B  UP  4,39Host-Europe Germany  63.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Hetzner Germany  68.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37OVH  78.5 ms  0 %  -3 ms  C  UP  4,37*Total ping time is*  10606 ms     




*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGI Italy  71.25 ms  0 %  -12 ms  B  DOWN  4,38NGZ-Server Germany  62 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37K-Play Germany  64.25 ms  0 %  -14 ms  B  DOWN  4,39GC-Server Germany  70.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37247CS Germany  60.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Jolt UK  66 ms  0 %  -2 ms  B  UP  4,37Multiplay UK  70.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  DOWN  4,36ServerFFS Netherlands  70 ms  0 %  -15 ms  B  DOWN  4,38GS-NET Netherlands  69.75 ms  0 %  12 ms  B  UP  4,35EA US  192 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,20Valve US  226.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  DOWN  4,07Gameservers US  141.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  DOWN  4,32esport-servers de  63.25 ms  0 %  -13 ms  B  DOWN  4,39Clanhost Netherlands  69.75 ms  0 %  -12 ms  B  DOWN  4,38RDSNET Romania   110.5 ms  0 %  14 ms  C  DOWN  4,33Fastweb Italy  44.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Dataplex Hungary  97 ms  0 %  -14 ms  C  DOWN  4,37LB-Server Germany  66.25 ms  0 %  -5 ms  B  DOWN  4,37G-Portal Germany  63 ms  0 %  -14 ms  B  DOWN  4,39*Total ping time is*  1678.25 ms     



*Total ping time is* *12937.5 ms*  7  42  19  19  8  9Greek servers  653.25  59,39 msInternational servers  10606  147,31 msGameservers  1678.25  93,24 ms 
Test date and time is Παρασκευή 04-06-2010 and time 15:31:56Cogentco   0,57Mirrorservice   0,35Apple   1,38Nvidia   0,94Microsoft   1,02LeaseWeb   0,82ServerBoost   1,30ThinkBroadband   1,14Cachefly   1,85Ovh   0,82Ntua   2,35Forthnet   2,29Otenet   1,37RootBSD   0,63*Average speed for 14 hosts*  1,20 MB/s

*Your WAN IP is 62.1.1 xxxxx**Your BBRAS is 194.219.231.33* *Your ISP is :  FORTHnet SA*Test date and time is Παρασκευή 04-06-2010 and time 16:43:28Server List by Someonefromhell v0.432 Threads in useMOS (mean opinion score), is scaled from 5=best to 1=worst 

*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  9.25 ms  25 %   -12 ms  A  UP  1,64Wind  107.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35Cyta Hellas  101 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35On Telecoms  11.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  UP  4,40Vivodi  11.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  A  UP  4,40Forthnet  11 ms  0 %  -4 ms  A  UP  4,40OTE  21.25 ms  0 %  4 ms  A  UP  4,39Netone  9.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,40NTUA@GRNET  11.75 ms  0 %  -6 ms  A  UP  4,40Vodafone  189.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,21Orange Business Hellas  132.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,33Verizon Hellas  180.5 ms  0 %  5 ms  D  UP  4,20*Total ping time is*  797 ms     




*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





DE-CIX  120.75 ms  0 %  -9 ms  C  UP  4,35AMS-IX  117.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  UP  4,34LINX  73.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,36NL-IX  99 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,35RIPN@MSK-IX  109 ms  0 %  -2 ms  C  UP  4,35ESPANIX  89.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,35MIX  68.75 ms  0 %  13 ms  B  UP  4,35PANAP  118.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,34Akamai  53.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Cachefly  52.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Google CDN  70 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Google CDN  96.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35Google CDN  85 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Yahoo US  167.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,28AT and T US  174 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,25Global Crossing US  194.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  UP  4,18Level3 US  240.25 ms  0 %  -4 ms  E  UP  4,06Telia US  216 ms  0 %  -4 ms  E  UP  4,15Qwest US  181 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,23Tata Communications US  273.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  UP  3,90Verizon US  171 ms  0 %  -2 ms  D  UP  4,27Savvis US  224.5 ms  0 %  3 ms  E  UP  4,07America Online Transit Data Network US  151.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  DOWN  4,30Cogent Communications US  155.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,30Hurricane Electric US  267.25 ms  0 %  3 ms  F  UP  3,90AboveNet US  275.75 ms  0 %  18 ms  F  UP  3,74XO Communications US  220.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  E  DOWN  4,11Sprint Nextel US  157 ms  0 %  -2 ms  D  UP  4,31Allstream US  228.75 ms  0 %  -16 ms  E  UP  4,18Telecom US  208.5 ms  0 %  -6 ms  E  UP  4,18Deutche Telecom Germany  148.25 ms  0 %  -20 ms  D  UP  4,34Global Crossing Germany  66.75 ms  0 %  3 ms  B  UP  4,37Cogent Germany  92.25 ms  0 %  4 ms  C  UP  4,35Telia Germany  120.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  UP  4,33Level 3 Germany  118.75 ms  0 %  3 ms  C  UP  4,33Tata Communications Germany  128.25 ms  0 %  -6 ms  D  UP  4,34Savvis Germany  82.25 ms  0 %  3 ms  C  UP  4,36Cable and Wireless Germany  71.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,37PCCW Germany  85 ms  0 %  5 ms  C  UP  4,35NTT Communications UK  79.25 ms  0 %  -7 ms  C  UP  4,37America Online Transit Data Network UK  79.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  C  UP  4,36Tinet US  73.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37GEANT UK  73 ms  25 %   0 ms  B  UP  1,55British Telecom UK  83 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36Hurricane Electric UK  99.75 ms  0 %  12 ms  C  UP  4,34Tinet Netherlands  73 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37AboveNet Netherlands  118.75 ms  0 %  -15 ms  C  UP  4,36Wanadoo Netherlands  137.5 ms  0 %  -4 ms  D  UP  4,33GEANT Netherlands  23 ms  75 %   44 ms  A  DOWN  1,00Opentransit France  135.5 ms  0 %  7 ms  D  UP  4,32Sprint Nextel France  84.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,36Seabone Italy  61.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Infostrada Italy  75.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36Telstra Australia  398.25 ms  0 %  -26 ms  F  DOWN  3,58Optus Australia  431.5 ms  0 %  -13 ms  F  UP  3,29NTT Japan  345.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  F  UP  3,59AboveNet Japan  409.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  F  UP  3,28Verizon Chech  92.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  UP  4,35ChinaNet China  444.75 ms  0 %  9 ms  F  UP  2,99PCCW Hong Kong  320 ms  0 %  -1 ms  F  UP  3,71Pacnet Singapore  443.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  F  UP  3,10Isnet South Africa  333.25 ms  0 %  5 ms  F  UP  3,59Maxnet New Zealand  357 ms  0 %  -2 ms  F  DOWN  3,54Bell Canada  236.75 ms  0 %  -6 ms  E  UP  4,09Leaseweb Netherlands  116.75 ms  0 %  5 ms  C  UP  4,33The Planet US  242.25 ms  0 %  -4 ms  E  UP  4,05Softlayer US  187.75 ms  0 %  13 ms  D  UP  4,13Dreamhost US  235 ms  0 %  -7 ms  E  UP  4,10Rackspace US  190.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  UP  4,19Serverloft Germany  115 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,34Host-Europe Germany  68.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,37Hetzner Germany  71.25 ms  0 %  -4 ms  B  UP  4,37OVH  82 ms  0 %  3 ms  C  UP  4,36*Total ping time is*  11893.5 ms     




*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGI Italy  120 ms  0 %  -7 ms  C  UP  4,35NGZ-Server Germany  66.75 ms  0 %  4 ms  B  UP  4,36K-Play Germany  115 ms  0 %  5 ms  C  UP  4,33GC-Server Germany  87.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  UP  4,35247CS Germany  65.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,37Jolt UK  71.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,37Multiplay UK  77 ms  0 %  -3 ms  C  UP  4,37ServerFFS Netherlands  131 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,33GS-NET Netherlands  122.25 ms  0 %  7 ms  C  UP  4,33EA US  233.5 ms  0 %  14 ms  E  UP  3,95Valve US  226.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  E  UP  4,07Gameservers US  113.75 ms  25 %   1 ms  C  DOWN  1,51esport-servers de  112.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  C  UP  4,34Clanhost Netherlands  116 ms  0 %  -15 ms  C  UP  4,36RDSNET Romania   158 ms  0 %  -3 ms  D  UP  4,31Fastweb Italy  45.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,38Dataplex Hungary  152.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,38LB-Server Germany  69.25 ms  0 %  8 ms  B  UP  4,36G-Portal Germany  112.25 ms  0 %  5 ms  C  UP  4,34*Total ping time is*  2196.25 ms     



*Total ping time is* *14886.75 ms*  8  18  35  20  11  12Greek servers  797  72,45 msInternational servers  11893.5  165,19 msGameservers  2196.25  122,01 ms 
Test date and time is Παρασκευή 04-06-2010 and time 16:43:24Cogentco   1,22Mirrorservice   0,09Apple   2,14Nvidia   1,70Microsoft   1,98LeaseWeb   1,89ServerBoost   0,19ThinkBroadband   0,18Cachefly   0,98Ovh   0,62Ntua   1,87Forthnet   2,36Otenet   1,82RootBSD   0,82*Average speed for 14 hosts*  1,28 MB/s

*Your WAN IP is 77.49. xxxxx**Your BBRAS is 194.219.231.69* *Your ISP is :  FORTHnet SA*Test date and time is Τετάρτη 02-06-2010 and time 22:55:57Server List by Someonefromhell v0.432 Threads in useMOS (mean opinion score), is scaled from 5=best to 1=worst 

*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  244.75 ms  0 %  -6 ms  E  UP  4,06Wind  273.5 ms  0 %  -47 ms  F  UP  4,24Cyta Hellas  93.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,35On Telecoms  13.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,40Vivodi  10.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Forthnet  7.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  A  UP  4,40OTE  7.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Netone  8.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40NTUA@GRNET  7.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Vodafone  125.25 ms  0 %  -5 ms  D  DOWN  4,34Orange Business Hellas  124.25 ms  0 %  -7 ms  C  DOWN  4,34Verizon Hellas  256.75 ms  0 %  47 ms  F  UP  3,56*Total ping time is*  1172.75 ms     




*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





DE-CIX  175.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,25AMS-IX  64.25 ms  0 %  -8 ms  B  DOWN  4,38LINX  79 ms  0 %  9 ms  C  UP  4,35NL-IX  180.25 ms  0 %  -3 ms  D  UP  4,25RIPN@MSK-IX  232 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  UP  4,06ESPANIX  185.75 ms  0 %  -8 ms  D  UP  4,27MIX  65.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37PANAP  66.5 ms  0 %  -7 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Akamai  153 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,32Cachefly  53 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Google CDN  167.75 ms  0 %  -13 ms  D  UP  4,32Google CDN  165.25 ms  0 %  3 ms  D  UP  4,26Google CDN  165.5 ms  0 %  4 ms  D  UP  4,25Yahoo US  289.25 ms  0 %  14 ms  F  UP  3,71AT and T US  278 ms  0 %  -25 ms  F  UP  4,08Global Crossing US  355 ms  0 %  -29 ms  F  UP  3,80Level3 US  185.75 ms  0 %  9 ms  D  DOWN  4,16Telia US  158.5 ms  0 %  6 ms  D  DOWN  4,26Qwest US  308.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  UP  3,74Tata Communications US  228.75 ms  0 %  -49 ms  E  DOWN  4,33Verizon US  277 ms  0 %  -32 ms  F  UP  4,13Savvis US  174 ms  0 %  8 ms  D  DOWN  4,20America Online Transit Data Network US  149 ms  0 %  4 ms  D  DOWN  4,30Cogent Communications US  303.75 ms  0 %  -16 ms  F  UP  3,91Hurricane Electric US  374.75 ms  0 %  -16 ms  F  UP  3,59AboveNet US  255.25 ms  0 %  -61 ms  F  DOWN  4,33XO Communications US  193.25 ms  50 %   -45 ms  D  DOWN  2,88Sprint Nextel US  253.5 ms  0 %  -16 ms  F  UP  4,10Allstream US  182 ms  0 %  -6 ms  D  DOWN  4,26Telecom US  229.25 ms  0 %  38 ms  E  UP  3,76Deutche Telecom Germany  93 ms  0 %  29 ms  C  DOWN  4,32Global Crossing Germany  178.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  UP  4,23Cogent Germany  170.5 ms  0 %  -3 ms  D  UP  4,28Telia Germany  65 ms  0 %  -2 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Level 3 Germany  70 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Tata Communications Germany  65.25 ms  0 %  -8 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Savvis Germany  175 ms  0 %  -5 ms  D  UP  4,28Cable and Wireless Germany  163.75 ms  0 %  -7 ms  D  UP  4,32PCCW Germany  262.75 ms  0 %  18 ms  F  UP  3,79NTT Communications UK  169 ms  0 %  -2 ms  D  UP  4,28America Online Transit Data Network UK  81.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Tinet US  73 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,36GEANT UK  86.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,36British Telecom UK  181 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,24Hurricane Electric UK  194.25 ms  0 %  -2 ms  D  UP  4,20Tinet Netherlands  173.25 ms  0 %  -5 ms  D  UP  4,28AboveNet Netherlands  72 ms  0 %  3 ms  B  DOWN  4,36Wanadoo Netherlands  98.75 ms  0 %  4 ms  C  DOWN  4,35GEANT Netherlands  178 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,24Opentransit France  165.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,28Sprint Nextel France  166.25 ms  0 %  -8 ms  D  UP  4,28Seabone Italy  149.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  UP  4,31Infostrada Italy  95 ms  0 %  -5 ms  C  UP  4,36Telstra Australia  414.5 ms  25 %   -401 ms  F  DOWN  2,07Optus Australia  431 ms  0 %  -30 ms  F  DOWN  3,46NTT Japan  404.5 ms  0 %  -22 ms  F  UP  3,51AboveNet Japan  406.5 ms  0 %  74 ms  F  DOWN  2,51Verizon Chech  160 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,29ChinaNet China  576.25 ms  0 %  -58 ms  F  UP  3,01PCCW Hong Kong  453.5 ms  0 %  -24 ms  F  UP  3,29Pacnet Singapore  431 ms  0 %  -25 ms  F  UP  3,41Isnet South Africa  405.5 ms  0 %  52 ms  F  UP  2,75Maxnet New Zealand  532.25 ms  0 %  -30 ms  F  UP  2,94Bell Canada  379.75 ms  0 %  -34 ms  F  UP  3,74Leaseweb Netherlands  73.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  DOWN  4,36The Planet US  188 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,21Softlayer US  190.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  D  UP  4,22Dreamhost US  287 ms  25 %   -12 ms  F  UP  1,13Rackspace US  182 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,23Serverloft Germany  70.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Host-Europe Germany  166.5 ms  0 %  5 ms  D  UP  4,25Hetzner Germany  64.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  DOWN  4,37OVH  102.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,35*Total ping time is*  14996 ms     




*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGI Italy  73.5 ms  0 %  3 ms  B  DOWN  4,36NGZ-Server Germany  53.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38K-Play Germany  65.75 ms  0 %  -6 ms  B  DOWN  4,38GC-Server Germany  185.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  D  UP  4,23247CS Germany  129.5 ms  25 %   -7 ms  D  UP  1,51Jolt UK  77.75 ms  0 %  3 ms  C  UP  4,36Multiplay UK  67.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37ServerFFS Netherlands  84.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36GS-NET Netherlands  69.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37EA US  196.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  DOWN  4,19Valve US  276.75 ms  0 %  -28 ms  F  UP  4,10Gameservers US  140.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,33esport-servers de  64.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Clanhost Netherlands  72.25 ms  0 %  4 ms  B  DOWN  4,36RDSNET Romania   89 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Fastweb Italy  140.25 ms  0 %  -5 ms  D  UP  4,33Dataplex Hungary  80 ms  0 %  -3 ms  C  DOWN  4,37LB-Server Germany  55.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37G-Portal Germany  64.25 ms  0 %  8 ms  B  DOWN  4,36*Total ping time is*  1985.5 ms     



*Total ping time is* *18154.25 ms*  6  21  13  36  4  24Greek servers  1172.75  106,61 msInternational servers  14996  208,28 msGameservers  1985.5  110,31 ms

*Your WAN IP is 178.12 xxxxx**Your BBRAS is 194.219.231.33* *Your ISP is :  FORTHnet SA*Test date and time is Τετάρτη 02-06-2010 and time 23:07:43Server List by Someonefromhell v0.432 Threads in useMOS (mean opinion score), is scaled from 5=best to 1=worst 

*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  220 ms  0 %  -11 ms  E  DOWN  4,18Wind  95.25 ms  0 %  4 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Cyta Hellas  96.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,35On Telecoms  8.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Vivodi  9 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,40Forthnet  6.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40OTE  7.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Netone  12.25 ms  0 %  -13 ms  A  UP  4,41NTUA@GRNET  7.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Vodafone  117.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,34Orange Business Hellas  116.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,34Verizon Hellas  228.25 ms  0 %  5 ms  E  UP  4,04*Total ping time is*  925.75 ms     




*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





DE-CIX  60.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37AMS-IX  68 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37LINX  72.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37NL-IX  199.25 ms  0 %  -2 ms  D  UP  4,19RIPN@MSK-IX  117.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,34ESPANIX  185.75 ms  0 %  -5 ms  D  UP  4,25MIX  65.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37PANAP  69.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37Akamai  7 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,40Cachefly  39.5 ms  25 %   0 ms  B  UP  1,59Google CDN  165 ms  0 %  6 ms  D  UP  4,24Google CDN  197.25 ms  0 %  21 ms  D  UP  4,03Google CDN  169.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,27Yahoo US  246.5 ms  0 %  4 ms  E  UP  3,98AT and T US  282.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  UP  3,85Global Crossing US  191.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,21Level3 US  190.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,20Telia US  140.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,33Qwest US  283.5 ms  0 %  4 ms  F  UP  3,82Tata Communications US  343.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  UP  3,59Verizon US  251.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  UP  3,99Savvis US  167.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,27America Online Transit Data Network US  150 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,32Cogent Communications US  154.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,30Hurricane Electric US  340.75 ms  0 %  -5 ms  F  UP  3,65AboveNet US  213.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  UP  4,12XO Communications US  241 ms  0 %  10 ms  E  UP  3,95Sprint Nextel US  139.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,33Allstream US  171.5 ms  0 %  -16 ms  D  UP  4,33Telecom US  205.25 ms  0 %  7 ms  E  UP  4,11Deutche Telecom Germany  74.75 ms  0 %  11 ms  B  UP  4,35Global Crossing Germany  55 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,38Cogent Germany  140.5 ms  25 %   -133 ms  D  UP  1,76Telia Germany  49 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,38Level 3 Germany  63.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Tata Communications Germany  49.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,38Savvis Germany  170.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,27Cable and Wireless Germany  73.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37PCCW Germany  155 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,30NTT Communications UK  175.5 ms  0 %  -19 ms  D  UP  4,33America Online Transit Data Network UK  70.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Tinet US  81.25 ms  0 %  57 ms  C  UP  4,19GEANT UK  71 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37British Telecom UK  175.25 ms  0 %  -3 ms  D  UP  4,27Hurricane Electric UK  194 ms  0 %  -2 ms  D  UP  4,20Tinet Netherlands  80 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36AboveNet Netherlands  67 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Wanadoo Netherlands  82.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36GEANT Netherlands  62 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Opentransit France  123.25 ms  25 %   2 ms  C  UP  1,50Sprint Nextel France  163.25 ms  0 %  -4 ms  D  UP  4,31Seabone Italy  147.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,32Infostrada Italy  80.25 ms  0 %  -2 ms  C  UP  4,36Telstra Australia  351.75 ms  25 %   -3 ms  F  UP  1,00Optus Australia  370.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  UP  3,46NTT Japan  351.25 ms  0 %  -17 ms  F  UP  3,71AboveNet Japan  346.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  F  UP  3,59Verizon Chech  175.75 ms  0 %  7 ms  D  UP  4,21ChinaNet China  500.75 ms  0 %  30 ms  F  UP  2,48PCCW Hong Kong  407 ms  0 %  9 ms  F  UP  3,19Pacnet Singapore  373 ms  0 %  -2 ms  F  UP  3,47Isnet South Africa  330.5 ms  0 %  -4 ms  F  UP  3,69Maxnet New Zealand  466.25 ms  0 %  3 ms  F  UP  2,94Bell Canada  249.5 ms  0 %  6 ms  E  UP  3,95Leaseweb Netherlands  68.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  B  UP  4,37The Planet US  177 ms  0 %  3 ms  D  UP  4,23Softlayer US  151.5 ms  25 %   -26 ms  D  UP  1,53Dreamhost US  248 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  UP  4,00Rackspace US  176.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,24Serverloft Germany  51.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,38Host-Europe Germany  60.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Hetzner Germany  67.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37OVH  74 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37*Total ping time is*  12532 ms     




*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGI Italy  70.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37NGZ-Server Germany  70.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,37K-Play Germany  62.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37GC-Server Germany  79 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36247CS Germany  68.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Jolt UK  68.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37Multiplay UK  67.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37ServerFFS Netherlands  60 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37GS-NET Netherlands  67.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37EA US  186.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,22Valve US  236 ms  0 %  -3 ms  E  UP  4,07Gameservers US  140.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,33esport-servers de  61.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,37Clanhost Netherlands  50.75 ms  25 %   -1 ms  B  UP  1,58RDSNET Romania   88.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36Fastweb Italy  108 ms  25 %   -55 ms  C  UP  1,63Dataplex Hungary  76 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36LB-Server Germany  73.5 ms  0 %  -5 ms  B  UP  4,37G-Portal Germany  60 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37*Total ping time is*  1695.5 ms     



*Total ping time is* *15153.25 ms*  7  33  14  27  9  14Greek servers  925.75  84,16 msInternational servers  12532  174,06 msGameservers  1695.5  94,19 ms

*Your WAN IP is 77.49. xxxxx**Your BBRAS is 194.219.231.36* *Your ISP is :  FORTHnet SA*Test date and time is Τετάρτη 02-06-2010 and time 23:20:30Server List by Someonefromhell v0.432 Threads in useMOS (mean opinion score), is scaled from 5=best to 1=worst 

*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  227 ms  0 %  4 ms  E  UP  4,05Wind  103.75 ms  0 %  12 ms  C  UP  4,33Cyta Hellas  77.25 ms  25 %   0 ms  C  DOWN  1,55On Telecoms  11.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,40Vivodi  8 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Forthnet  7.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  A  UP  4,40OTE  7.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Netone  11.25 ms  0 %  -2 ms  A  UP  4,40NTUA@GRNET  8.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,40Vodafone  174 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,25Orange Business Hellas  164.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,28Verizon Hellas  170.75 ms  25 %   -71 ms  D  DOWN  1,60*Total ping time is*  972.25 ms     




*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





DE-CIX  163.75 ms  0 %  9 ms  D  UP  4,23AMS-IX  103.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,35LINX  112 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,34NL-IX  174.25 ms  0 %  -8 ms  D  UP  4,30RIPN@MSK-IX  237.5 ms  0 %  -6 ms  E  UP  4,08ESPANIX  200.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  UP  4,16MIX  110.75 ms  0 %  183 ms  C  UP  2,92PANAP  113.5 ms  0 %  -12 ms  C  UP  4,36Akamai  150.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,36Cachefly  53 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,38Google CDN  172.25 ms  0 %  45 ms  D  UP  3,95Google CDN  179.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,23Google CDN  175 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  UP  4,24Yahoo US  251 ms  0 %  7 ms  F  UP  3,93AT and T US  267.25 ms  0 %  -12 ms  F  UP  4,02Global Crossing US  275 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  UP  3,89Level3 US  242 ms  0 %  2 ms  E  UP  4,01Telia US  190.75 ms  0 %  11 ms  D  UP  4,13Qwest US  279.75 ms  0 %  5 ms  F  UP  3,83Tata Communications US  257 ms  0 %  -3 ms  F  UP  3,99Verizon US  258 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  UP  3,96Savvis US  212.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  E  UP  4,14America Online Transit Data Network US  186.25 ms  0 %  21 ms  D  UP  4,07Cogent Communications US  253.25 ms  0 %  -6 ms  F  UP  4,03Hurricane Electric US  339.75 ms  0 %  7 ms  F  UP  3,54AboveNet US  255 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  UP  3,97XO Communications US  319.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  F  UP  3,71Sprint Nextel US  177.75 ms  25 %   -1 ms  D  UP  1,38Allstream US  219 ms  0 %  13 ms  E  UP  4,01Telecom US  210.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  UP  4,13Deutche Telecom Germany  124 ms  0 %  -4 ms  C  UP  4,34Global Crossing Germany  164 ms  0 %  -2 ms  D  UP  4,29Cogent Germany  175 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,24Telia Germany  90 ms  0 %  -7 ms  C  UP  4,36Level 3 Germany  103.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,35Tata Communications Germany  100.5 ms  0 %  5 ms  C  UP  4,34Savvis Germany  169.75 ms  0 %  8 ms  D  UP  4,22Cable and Wireless Germany  157.5 ms  0 %  -3 ms  D  UP  4,32PCCW Germany  161.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  UP  4,28NTT Communications UK  204 ms  0 %  10 ms  E  UP  4,09America Online Transit Data Network UK  119 ms  0 %  -3 ms  C  UP  4,34Tinet US  71 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37GEANT UK  123 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,33British Telecom UK  207.75 ms  0 %  -2 ms  E  UP  4,16Hurricane Electric UK  177.25 ms  0 %  5 ms  D  UP  4,21Tinet Netherlands  187 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,21AboveNet Netherlands  103.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,35Wanadoo Netherlands  114.75 ms  0 %  -8 ms  C  UP  4,35GEANT Netherlands  165.5 ms  0 %  -11 ms  D  UP  4,32Opentransit France  104 ms  0 %  -8 ms  C  UP  4,36Sprint Nextel France  187.75 ms  0 %  -2 ms  D  UP  4,22Seabone Italy  144 ms  0 %  7 ms  D  UP  4,30Infostrada Italy  77.75 ms  0 %  -3 ms  C  UP  4,37Telstra Australia  351.25 ms  25 %   -2 ms  F  UP  1,00Optus Australia  425.5 ms  0 %  -4 ms  F  UP  3,23NTT Japan  372.25 ms  0 %  8 ms  F  UP  3,37AboveNet Japan  396 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  UP  3,32Verizon Chech  172 ms  0 %  -3 ms  D  UP  4,28ChinaNet China  512.75 ms  0 %  -7 ms  F  UP  2,80PCCW Hong Kong  418.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  UP  3,22Pacnet Singapore  446.5 ms  0 %  32 ms  F  UP  2,74Isnet South Africa  383.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  UP  3,39Maxnet New Zealand  460 ms  0 %  8 ms  F  UP  2,92Bell Canada  315.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  F  UP  3,70Leaseweb Netherlands  108.25 ms  0 %  5 ms  C  UP  4,34The Planet US  229.25 ms  0 %  -2 ms  E  UP  4,09Softlayer US  218.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  UP  4,11Dreamhost US  322 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  UP  3,68Rackspace US  183.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,22Serverloft Germany  100.75 ms  0 %  -5 ms  C  UP  4,36Host-Europe Germany  166.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,27Hetzner Germany  67.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37OVH  124.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  UP  4,33*Total ping time is*  15146 ms     




*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGI Italy  102.5 ms  0 %  -4 ms  C  UP  4,35NGZ-Server Germany  65.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37K-Play Germany  103.25 ms  0 %  5 ms  C  UP  4,34GC-Server Germany  189 ms  0 %  -3 ms  D  UP  4,23247CS Germany  167.5 ms  0 %  -4 ms  D  UP  4,29Jolt UK  104.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  C  UP  4,35Multiplay UK  67.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,37ServerFFS Netherlands  99 ms  0 %  -3 ms  C  UP  4,35GS-NET Netherlands  106.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35EA US  230 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  UP  4,07Valve US  278.25 ms  0 %  5 ms  F  UP  3,84Gameservers US  141 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,33esport-servers de  105 ms  0 %  -2 ms  C  UP  4,35Clanhost Netherlands  113 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,34RDSNET Romania   133.5 ms  0 %  12 ms  D  UP  4,30Fastweb Italy  135.5 ms  0 %  -12 ms  D  UP  4,34Dataplex Hungary  125.5 ms  0 %  -4 ms  D  UP  4,34LB-Server Germany  62.25 ms  0 %  -3 ms  B  UP  4,37G-Portal Germany  107 ms  0 %  -16 ms  C  UP  4,36*Total ping time is*  2436 ms     



*Total ping time is* *18554.25 ms*  6  6  27  31  12  22Greek servers  972.25  88,39 msInternational servers  15146  210,36 msGameservers  2436  135,33 ms

*Your WAN IP is 77.49. xxxxx**Your BBRAS is 194.219.231.69* *Your ISP is :  FORTHnet SA*Test date and time is Τετάρτη 02-06-2010 and time 23:25:55Server List by Someonefromhell v0.432 Threads in useMOS (mean opinion score), is scaled from 5=best to 1=worst 

*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  212.25 ms  0 %  10 ms  E  DOWN  4,06Wind  102.75 ms  0 %  19 ms  C  DOWN  4,32Cyta Hellas  92.25 ms  0 %  3 ms  C  UP  4,35On Telecoms  10.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Vivodi  8.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,40Forthnet  7 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40OTE  8 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,40Netone  7.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40NTUA@GRNET  7.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Vodafone  145 ms  0 %  -20 ms  D  DOWN  4,35Orange Business Hellas  148.25 ms  0 %  -19 ms  D  DOWN  4,34Verizon Hellas  215.5 ms  0 %  9 ms  E  UP  4,06*Total ping time is*  965 ms     




*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





DE-CIX  164.25 ms  0 %  3 ms  D  UP  4,26AMS-IX  79.5 ms  0 %  13 ms  C  DOWN  4,35LINX  91.5 ms  0 %  -12 ms  C  DOWN  4,37NL-IX  182 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,24RIPN@MSK-IX  248.25 ms  0 %  -3 ms  E  UP  4,02ESPANIX  185.5 ms  0 %  -7 ms  D  DOWN  4,26MIX  65 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37PANAP  84 ms  0 %  12 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Akamai  7 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Cachefly  53 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Google CDN  163 ms  0 %  5 ms  D  DOWN  4,26Google CDN  175.25 ms  0 %  21 ms  D  DOWN  4,11Google CDN  165 ms  0 %  -4 ms  D  DOWN  4,30Yahoo US  258.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  UP  3,95AT and T US  256.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  F  DOWN  3,95Global Crossing US  278.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  UP  3,88Level3 US  205.25 ms  0 %  12 ms  E  DOWN  4,07Telia US  175.25 ms  0 %  -22 ms  D  DOWN  4,33Qwest US  274.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  DOWN  3,89Tata Communications US  241.25 ms  0 %  3 ms  E  DOWN  4,00Verizon US  245.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  DOWN  4,01Savvis US  193.5 ms  0 %  -14 ms  D  DOWN  4,28America Online Transit Data Network US  165.75 ms  0 %  3 ms  D  DOWN  4,26Cogent Communications US  265.25 ms  0 %  3 ms  F  UP  3,91Hurricane Electric US  331 ms  0 %  2 ms  F  DOWN  3,63AboveNet US  236.25 ms  0 %  -10 ms  E  DOWN  4,12XO Communications US  321.5 ms  0 %  6 ms  F  UP  3,64Sprint Nextel US  236.25 ms  0 %  6 ms  E  UP  4,00Allstream US  212 ms  0 %  -5 ms  E  DOWN  4,17Telecom US  205.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  DOWN  4,15Deutche Telecom Germany  96.25 ms  0 %  -13 ms  C  DOWN  4,37Global Crossing Germany  151 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  DOWN  4,32Cogent Germany  171 ms  0 %  -9 ms  D  DOWN  4,31Telia Germany  91.25 ms  0 %  75 ms  C  UP  4,03Level 3 Germany  79.25 ms  0 %  -11 ms  C  DOWN  4,37Tata Communications Germany  76.75 ms  0 %  5 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Savvis Germany  163 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,28Cable and Wireless Germany  159.5 ms  0 %  7 ms  D  UP  4,25PCCW Germany  165.75 ms  0 %  4 ms  D  UP  4,25NTT Communications UK  139.75 ms  25 %   0 ms  D  DOWN  1,49America Online Transit Data Network UK  92.25 ms  0 %  5 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Tinet US  54.5 ms  25 %   -6 ms  B  DOWN  1,58GEANT UK  103 ms  0 %  -10 ms  C  DOWN  4,36British Telecom UK  201.5 ms  0 %  -15 ms  E  DOWN  4,26Hurricane Electric UK  182.25 ms  0 %  -4 ms  D  UP  4,25Tinet Netherlands  185.5 ms  0 %  5 ms  D  DOWN  4,19AboveNet Netherlands  84.75 ms  0 %  12 ms  C  DOWN  4,34Wanadoo Netherlands  94 ms  0 %  -19 ms  C  DOWN  4,38GEANT Netherlands  172.25 ms  0 %  -4 ms  D  UP  4,28Opentransit France  85.25 ms  0 %  13 ms  C  DOWN  4,34Sprint Nextel France  181 ms  0 %  -7 ms  D  DOWN  4,27Seabone Italy  147.25 ms  0 %  10 ms  D  UP  4,27Infostrada Italy  80.25 ms  0 %  -3 ms  C  UP  4,36Telstra Australia  460 ms  0 %  -2 ms  F  UP  3,03Optus Australia  418.25 ms  0 %  -6 ms  F  DOWN  3,28NTT Japan  365.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  F  DOWN  3,47AboveNet Japan  364 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  DOWN  3,48Verizon Chech  193.25 ms  0 %  84 ms  D  UP  3,51ChinaNet China  484.75 ms  0 %  -4 ms  F  DOWN  2,92PCCW Hong Kong  394.25 ms  0 %  3 ms  F  DOWN  3,31Pacnet Singapore  404.5 ms  0 %  11 ms  F  DOWN  3,18Isnet South Africa  346.25 ms  0 %  -19 ms  F  DOWN  3,75Maxnet New Zealand  455 ms  0 %  -1 ms  F  DOWN  3,04Bell Canada  234.5 ms  25 %   138 ms  E  DOWN  1,17Leaseweb Netherlands  79.75 ms  0 %  5 ms  C  DOWN  4,36The Planet US  191.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,19Softlayer US  196.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  D  DOWN  4,20Dreamhost US  341.25 ms  0 %  7 ms  F  UP  3,53Rackspace US  182.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,23Serverloft Germany  67.5 ms  0 %  19 ms  B  DOWN  4,35Host-Europe Germany  170.5 ms  0 %  12 ms  D  UP  4,19Hetzner Germany  64.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37OVH  98.75 ms  0 %  3 ms  C  DOWN  4,35*Total ping time is*  14236 ms     




*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGI Italy  78.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36NGZ-Server Germany  53.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,38K-Play Germany  78.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36GC-Server Germany  178 ms  0 %  3 ms  D  DOWN  4,22247CS Germany  173.75 ms  0 %  10 ms  D  UP  4,19Jolt UK  89 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Multiplay UK  64.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37ServerFFS Netherlands  90.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  DOWN  4,35GS-NET Netherlands  74 ms  0 %  3 ms  B  DOWN  4,36EA US  189.25 ms  0 %  5 ms  D  DOWN  4,17Valve US  240.25 ms  0 %  -4 ms  E  DOWN  4,06Gameservers US  141 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,32esport-servers de  67.25 ms  0 %  7 ms  B  DOWN  4,36Clanhost Netherlands  77 ms  0 %  -3 ms  C  DOWN  4,37RDSNET Romania   98.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Fastweb Italy  140 ms  0 %  11 ms  D  UP  4,29Dataplex Hungary  83.25 ms  0 %  -3 ms  C  DOWN  4,36LB-Server Germany  56.75 ms  0 %  12 ms  B  DOWN  4,36G-Portal Germany  75 ms  0 %  3 ms  B  DOWN  4,36*Total ping time is*  2048.5 ms     



*Total ping time is* *17249.5 ms*  7  11  24  32  13  17Greek servers  965  87,73 msInternational servers  14236  197,72 msGameservers  2048.5  113,81 ms

*Your WAN IP is 178.12 xxxxx**Your BBRAS is 194.219.231.33* *Your ISP is :  FORTHnet SA*Test date and time is Τετάρτη 02-06-2010 and time 23:30:40Server List by Someonefromhell v0.432 Threads in useMOS (mean opinion score), is scaled from 5=best to 1=worst 

*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  229 ms  0 %  19 ms  E  UP  3,93Wind  101.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Cyta Hellas  96.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35On Telecoms  8.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Vivodi  7.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Forthnet  7 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40OTE  8.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  A  UP  4,40Netone  8.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,40NTUA@GRNET  8 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,40Vodafone  127.75 ms  0 %  7 ms  D  DOWN  4,32Orange Business Hellas  116 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,34Verizon Hellas  172.5 ms  25 %   -106 ms  D  DOWN  1,67*Total ping time is*  891.5 ms     




*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





DE-CIX  62.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  DOWN  4,37AMS-IX  59.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37LINX  72.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,36NL-IX  181 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  DOWN  4,22RIPN@MSK-IX  116 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,34ESPANIX  197.25 ms  0 %  -3 ms  D  UP  4,20MIX  66.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37PANAP  70.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Akamai  8.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  UP  4,40Cachefly  53.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,38Google CDN  165 ms  0 %  3 ms  D  UP  4,26Google CDN  185.25 ms  0 %  23 ms  D  UP  4,06Google CDN  179.25 ms  0 %  -4 ms  D  UP  4,26Yahoo US  249.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  E  DOWN  4,00AT and T US  264.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  UP  3,94Global Crossing US  185.25 ms  0 %  -3 ms  D  DOWN  4,24Level3 US  183 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,23Telia US  140.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,33Qwest US  274.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  UP  3,89Tata Communications US  344 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  UP  3,58Verizon US  247 ms  0 %  11 ms  E  UP  3,92Savvis US  170.5 ms  0 %  -7 ms  D  DOWN  4,30America Online Transit Data Network US  152.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  DOWN  4,30Cogent Communications US  162 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,29Hurricane Electric US  320.5 ms  0 %  3 ms  F  DOWN  3,67AboveNet US  159 ms  25 %   0 ms  D  DOWN  1,44XO Communications US  218.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  E  DOWN  4,10Sprint Nextel US  141 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  DOWN  4,32Allstream US  180 ms  0 %  -32 ms  D  DOWN  4,34Telecom US  205.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  E  DOWN  4,16Deutche Telecom Germany  71.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Global Crossing Germany  55.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Cogent Germany  169.5 ms  0 %  3 ms  D  DOWN  4,25Telia Germany  50.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Level 3 Germany  63.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Tata Communications Germany  50 ms  0 %  -3 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Savvis Germany  161.75 ms  0 %  11 ms  D  DOWN  4,22Cable and Wireless Germany  65 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37PCCW Germany  160.5 ms  0 %  10 ms  D  DOWN  4,23NTT Communications UK  188 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  UP  4,20America Online Transit Data Network UK  70 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Tinet US  67 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37GEANT UK  68.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  B  DOWN  4,37British Telecom UK  150 ms  25 %   -1 ms  D  DOWN  1,48Hurricane Electric UK  188.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  D  UP  4,22Tinet Netherlands  71.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37AboveNet Netherlands  68 ms  0 %  5 ms  B  DOWN  4,36Wanadoo Netherlands  60.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37GEANT Netherlands  62.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Opentransit France  58 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Sprint Nextel France  203.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  UP  4,15Seabone Italy  143.25 ms  0 %  4 ms  D  DOWN  4,32Infostrada Italy  77.5 ms  0 %  -6 ms  C  DOWN  4,37Telstra Australia  496.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  UP  2,81Optus Australia  381 ms  0 %  -17 ms  F  DOWN  3,57NTT Japan  347 ms  0 %  -2 ms  F  DOWN  3,59AboveNet Japan  346.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  DOWN  3,57Verizon Chech  162.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  DOWN  4,29ChinaNet China  537 ms  0 %  4 ms  F  UP  2,56PCCW Hong Kong  400.25 ms  0 %  -2 ms  F  UP  3,33Pacnet Singapore  382 ms  0 %  14 ms  F  DOWN  3,26Isnet South Africa  335 ms  0 %  -3 ms  F  DOWN  3,66Maxnet New Zealand  462.75 ms  0 %  -5 ms  F  UP  3,04Bell Canada  244.5 ms  0 %  -4 ms  E  UP  4,04Leaseweb Netherlands  68.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37The Planet US  186.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,21Softlayer US  203.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  E  UP  4,15Dreamhost US  228 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  DOWN  4,08Rackspace US  186.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,21Serverloft Germany  52 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Host-Europe Germany  69 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Hetzner Germany  75.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36OVH  72.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37*Total ping time is*  12575.25 ms     




*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGI Italy  69.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37NGZ-Server Germany  62.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,37K-Play Germany  54.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  B  DOWN  4,38GC-Server Germany  70 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37247CS Germany  68.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Jolt UK  65.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Multiplay UK  64 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37ServerFFS Netherlands  69.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37GS-NET Netherlands  67.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37EA US  185.75 ms  0 %  7 ms  D  DOWN  4,17Valve US  233.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  DOWN  4,05Gameservers US  141.25 ms  0 %  -2 ms  D  UP  4,33esport-servers de  53.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Clanhost Netherlands  68 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37RDSNET Romania   79.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Fastweb Italy  144.75 ms  0 %  3 ms  D  UP  4,36Dataplex Hungary  76.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  C  DOWN  4,37LB-Server Germany  75.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36G-Portal Germany  60 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37*Total ping time is*  1710.5 ms     



*Total ping time is* *15177.25 ms*  7  36  9  29  10  13Greek servers  891.5  81,05 msInternational servers  12575.25  174,66 msGameservers  1710.5  95,03 ms

*Your WAN IP is 77.49. xxxxx**Your BBRAS is 194.219.231.69* *Your ISP is :  FORTHnet SA*Test date and time is Τετάρτη 02-06-2010 and time 23:47:23Server List by Someonefromhell v0.432 Threads in useMOS (mean opinion score), is scaled from 5=best to 1=worst 

*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  224.75 ms  0 %  -13 ms  E  DOWN  4,18Wind  213.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  UP  4,13Cyta Hellas  94 ms  0 %  -3 ms  C  DOWN  4,36On Telecoms  10 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,40Vivodi  8.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,40Forthnet  7.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  A  UP  4,40OTE  11.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  UP  4,40Netone  7.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40NTUA@GRNET  7.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Vodafone  124 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,34Orange Business Hellas  125.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,33Verizon Hellas  227.5 ms  0 %  -3 ms  E  UP  4,10*Total ping time is*  1061.75 ms     




*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





DE-CIX  171.75 ms  0 %  5 ms  D  UP  4,23AMS-IX  61.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37LINX  61.5 ms  25 %   -19 ms  B  DOWN  1,60NL-IX  168 ms  0 %  3 ms  D  DOWN  4,25RIPN@MSK-IX  220.25 ms  0 %  7 ms  E  UP  4,05ESPANIX  204.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  E  UP  4,16MIX  68 ms  0 %  10 ms  B  UP  4,36PANAP  69.75 ms  0 %  6 ms  B  DOWN  4,36Akamai  150 ms  0 %  -12 ms  D  UP  4,33Cachefly  53.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,38Google CDN  157 ms  0 %  30 ms  D  DOWN  4,11Google CDN  174 ms  0 %  -7 ms  D  DOWN  4,29Google CDN  168.5 ms  0 %  4 ms  D  DOWN  4,25Yahoo US  248 ms  0 %  -1 ms  E  DOWN  4,01AT and T US  266.25 ms  0 %  -3 ms  F  UP  3,95Global Crossing US  280.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  UP  3,86Level3 US  194 ms  0 %  11 ms  D  UP  4,12Telia US  146.5 ms  0 %  4 ms  D  UP  4,31Qwest US  206 ms  25 %   2 ms  E  DOWN  1,27Tata Communications US  220.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  DOWN  4,10Verizon US  243.25 ms  0 %  -8 ms  E  DOWN  4,08Savvis US  175 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,26America Online Transit Data Network US  150.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,31Cogent Communications US  253.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  F  UP  3,99Hurricane Electric US  331.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  F  UP  3,66AboveNet US  214.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  UP  4,12XO Communications US  312 ms  0 %  12 ms  F  UP  3,63Sprint Nextel US  236.5 ms  0 %  -5 ms  E  UP  4,08Allstream US  195.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,18Telecom US  206.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  UP  4,15Deutche Telecom Germany  79.25 ms  0 %  9 ms  C  UP  4,35Global Crossing Germany  169.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  UP  4,25Cogent Germany  161.5 ms  0 %  6 ms  D  DOWN  4,25Telia Germany  64 ms  0 %  -16 ms  B  UP  4,39Level 3 Germany  69.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  B  UP  4,37Tata Communications Germany  59 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37Savvis Germany  175.5 ms  0 %  10 ms  D  UP  4,19Cable and Wireless Germany  123.5 ms  25 %   11 ms  C  UP  1,48PCCW Germany  166.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,28NTT Communications UK  188.75 ms  0 %  -4 ms  D  UP  4,23America Online Transit Data Network UK  55 ms  25 %   111 ms  B  DOWN  1,10Tinet US  70.75 ms  0 %  -24 ms  B  UP  4,39GEANT UK  80 ms  0 %  -9 ms  C  UP  4,37British Telecom UK  183.25 ms  0 %  -12 ms  D  UP  4,29Hurricane Electric UK  196.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  UP  4,17Tinet Netherlands  172.5 ms  0 %  5 ms  D  UP  4,23AboveNet Netherlands  62.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Wanadoo Netherlands  73 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  UP  4,36GEANT Netherlands  173.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  UP  4,24Opentransit France  63.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Sprint Nextel France  178.5 ms  0 %  -4 ms  D  DOWN  4,26Seabone Italy  148 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,32Infostrada Italy  77.5 ms  0 %  4 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Telstra Australia  500 ms  0 %  6 ms  F  UP  2,73Optus Australia  371.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  DOWN  3,45NTT Japan  359 ms  0 %  39 ms  F  UP  3,13AboveNet Japan  352.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  UP  3,54Verizon Chech  173.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  UP  4,24ChinaNet China  518 ms  0 %  -7 ms  F  DOWN  2,78PCCW Hong Kong  395.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  F  DOWN  3,35Pacnet Singapore  377.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  DOWN  3,42Isnet South Africa  344.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  UP  3,58Maxnet New Zealand  465 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  UP  2,98Bell Canada  450.25 ms  0 %  262 ms  F  UP  1,00Leaseweb Netherlands  63.25 ms  0 %  -5 ms  B  DOWN  4,38The Planet US  177.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,24Softlayer US  182 ms  0 %  -11 ms  D  DOWN  4,29Dreamhost US  346.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  F  UP  3,59Rackspace US  181.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  DOWN  4,24Serverloft Germany  55.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  UP  4,37Host-Europe Germany  174 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,25Hetzner Germany  63.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37OVH  90.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,35*Total ping time is*  14040.75 ms     




*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGI Italy  63 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37NGZ-Server Germany  53.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,38K-Play Germany  57.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37GC-Server Germany  168.75 ms  0 %  6 ms  D  UP  4,23247CS Germany  130.5 ms  25 %   -1 ms  D  UP  1,50Jolt UK  71 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37Multiplay UK  70.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37ServerFFS Netherlands  69.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37GS-NET Netherlands  65.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37EA US  185.75 ms  0 %  -5 ms  D  DOWN  4,25Valve US  229.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  E  DOWN  4,06Gameservers US  140 ms  0 %  -2 ms  D  DOWN  4,33esport-servers de  54 ms  0 %  -2 ms  B  UP  4,38Clanhost Netherlands  66 ms  0 %  -3 ms  B  DOWN  4,37RDSNET Romania   86 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36Fastweb Italy  144.25 ms  0 %  3 ms  D  DOWN  4,36Dataplex Hungary  69.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37LB-Server Germany  56 ms  0 %  -2 ms  B  DOWN  4,38G-Portal Germany  58 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,38*Total ping time is*  1838.25 ms     



*Total ping time is* *16940.75 ms*  6  28  8  33  13  16Greek servers  1061.75  96,52 msInternational servers  14040.75  195,01 msGameservers  1838.25  102,13 ms 
Test date and time is Τετάρτη 02-06-2010 and time 23:47:19Cogentco   0,07Mirrorservice   0,37Apple   0,04Nvidia   0,37Microsoft   0,07LeaseWeb   0,21ServerBoost   0,28ThinkBroadband   0,25Cachefly   0,66Ovh   0,06Ntua   1,25Forthnet   1,50Otenet   1,79RootBSD   0,06*Average speed for 14 hosts*  0,50 MB/s

*Your WAN IP is 62.1.2 xxxxx**Your BBRAS is 194.219.231.33* *Your ISP is :  FORTHnet SA*Test date and time is Τετάρτη 02-06-2010 and time 23:54:52Server List by Someonefromhell v0.432 Threads in useMOS (mean opinion score), is scaled from 5=best to 1=worst 

*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  136.5 ms  0 %  26 ms  D  DOWN  4,21Wind  95.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Cyta Hellas  107.75 ms  0 %  4 ms  C  UP  4,34On Telecoms  11.75 ms  0 %  13 ms  A  UP  4,38Vivodi  10.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  UP  4,40Forthnet  7.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40OTE  8 ms  0 %  -1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Netone  8.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  A  UP  4,40NTUA@GRNET  7.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Vodafone  123.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,34Orange Business Hellas  127.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,33Verizon Hellas  133 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,33*Total ping time is*  776.75 ms     




*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





DE-CIX  78.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36AMS-IX  67.5 ms  0 %  11 ms  B  UP  4,36LINX  72.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,36NL-IX  69.5 ms  25 %   -21 ms  B  DOWN  1,60RIPN@MSK-IX  107.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,34ESPANIX  89.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36MIX  65.75 ms  0 %  3 ms  B  DOWN  4,37PANAP  78.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,36Akamai  6.25 ms  25 %   2 ms  A  DOWN  1,62Cachefly  53.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Google CDN  56 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Google CDN  90.5 ms  0 %  63 ms  C  DOWN  4,12Google CDN  93.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Yahoo US  118.25 ms  25 %   1 ms  C  DOWN  1,51AT and T US  183.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  DOWN  4,23Global Crossing US  177 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  DOWN  4,25Level3 US  201.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  UP  4,17Telia US  148.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  UP  4,31Qwest US  195.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  DOWN  4,19Tata Communications US  209 ms  0 %  -2 ms  E  DOWN  4,16Verizon US  159.75 ms  0 %  -3 ms  D  DOWN  4,31Savvis US  178.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,24America Online Transit Data Network US  162.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,29Cogent Communications US  164.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  DOWN  4,29Hurricane Electric US  248.5 ms  0 %  3 ms  E  DOWN  3,98AboveNet US  227.75 ms  0 %  -10 ms  E  UP  4,15XO Communications US  219.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  E  DOWN  4,12Sprint Nextel US  152.25 ms  0 %  -3 ms  D  DOWN  4,32Allstream US  189.75 ms  0 %  3 ms  D  DOWN  4,19Telecom US  208.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  UP  4,14Deutche Telecom Germany  83.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36Global Crossing Germany  57 ms  0 %  -3 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Cogent Germany  95.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Telia Germany  51.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Level 3 Germany  70 ms  0 %  3 ms  B  UP  4,36Tata Communications Germany  60 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Savvis Germany  71.75 ms  0 %  -2 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Cable and Wireless Germany  69 ms  0 %  5 ms  B  DOWN  4,36PCCW Germany  57.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37NTT Communications UK  87.25 ms  0 %  -3 ms  C  DOWN  4,36America Online Transit Data Network UK  81.5 ms  0 %  -12 ms  C  UP  4,37Tinet US  67.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37GEANT UK  67.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37British Telecom UK  82.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Hurricane Electric UK  100.5 ms  0 %  3 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Tinet Netherlands  80.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36AboveNet Netherlands  67 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Wanadoo Netherlands  90.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,36GEANT Netherlands  62.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Opentransit France  66 ms  0 %  -7 ms  B  UP  4,38Sprint Nextel France  74.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Seabone Italy  52.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Infostrada Italy  77.5 ms  0 %  6 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Telstra Australia  384.25 ms  0 %  37 ms  F  DOWN  3,02Optus Australia  392.5 ms  0 %  4 ms  F  UP  3,31NTT Japan  345.75 ms  0 %  25 ms  F  DOWN  3,34AboveNet Japan  263.75 ms  25 %   2 ms  F  DOWN  1,12Verizon Chech  65 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37ChinaNet China  420.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  DOWN  3,21PCCW Hong Kong  307.5 ms  0 %  -34 ms  F  DOWN  4,03Pacnet Singapore  392.25 ms  0 %  8 ms  F  UP  3,27Isnet South Africa  325.75 ms  0 %  3 ms  F  DOWN  3,64Maxnet New Zealand  358.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  F  DOWN  3,53Bell Canada  227.25 ms  0 %  -3 ms  E  DOWN  4,10Leaseweb Netherlands  74.5 ms  0 %  3 ms  B  UP  4,36The Planet US  192.75 ms  0 %  11 ms  D  UP  4,12Softlayer US  186.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,22Dreamhost US  243 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  DOWN  4,02Rackspace US  187.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,21Serverloft Germany  57.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Host-Europe Germany  52.5 ms  25 %   -2 ms  B  DOWN  1,58Hetzner Germany  78 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36OVH  86 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  DOWN  4,36*Total ping time is*  10386 ms     




*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGI Italy  77.5 ms  0 %  -9 ms  C  UP  4,37NGZ-Server Germany  72.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,36K-Play Germany  73 ms  0 %  -2 ms  B  UP  4,37GC-Server Germany  70.75 ms  0 %  3 ms  B  DOWN  4,36247CS Germany  59.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Jolt UK  69.25 ms  0 %  -4 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Multiplay UK  65.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37ServerFFS Netherlands  65 ms  0 %  -2 ms  B  DOWN  4,37GS-NET Netherlands  67 ms  0 %  7 ms  B  UP  4,36EA US  189.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,21Valve US  223 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  DOWN  4,09Gameservers US  141 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,32esport-servers de  69.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,37Clanhost Netherlands  65.25 ms  0 %  3 ms  B  DOWN  4,37RDSNET Romania   94.25 ms  0 %  -2 ms  C  UP  4,36Fastweb Italy  45.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Dataplex Hungary  75.25 ms  0 %  -8 ms  C  UP  4,37LB-Server Germany  70.5 ms  0 %  5 ms  B  UP  4,36G-Portal Germany  57 ms  0 %  3 ms  B  DOWN  4,37*Total ping time is*  1650.75 ms     



*Total ping time is* *12813.5 ms*  7  37  24  18  9  9Greek servers  776.75  70,61 msInternational servers  10386  144,25 msGameservers  1650.75  91,71 ms 
Test date and time is Τετάρτη 02-06-2010 and time 23:54:49Cogentco   0,17Mirrorservice   0,16Apple   1,27Nvidia   0,46Microsoft   0,41LeaseWeb   0,65ServerBoost   0,21ThinkBroadband   0,38Cachefly   1,06Ovh   0,33Ntua   1,63Forthnet   1,74Otenet   1,77RootBSD   0,25*Average speed for 14 hosts*  0,75 MB/s

*Your WAN IP is 77.49. xxxxx**Your BBRAS is 194.219.231.69* *Your ISP is :  FORTHnet SA*Test date and time is Πέμπτη 03-06-2010 and time 15:03:32Server List by Someonefromhell v0.432 Threads in useMOS (mean opinion score), is scaled from 5=best to 1=worst 

*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  8 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Wind  98.25 ms  0 %  3 ms  C  UP  4,35Cyta Hellas  91.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,35On Telecoms  10.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Vivodi  8 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Forthnet  7.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40OTE  8.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  UP  4,40Netone  9 ms  0 %  4 ms  A  UP  4,40NTUA@GRNET  7 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Vodafone  135.25 ms  0 %  -2 ms  D  UP  4,33Orange Business Hellas  133.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,33Verizon Hellas  137 ms  0 %  33 ms  D  UP  4,16*Total ping time is*  653.75 ms     




*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





DE-CIX  178.5 ms  0 %  10 ms  D  UP  4,18AMS-IX  76.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,36LINX  92.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,35NL-IX  189.75 ms  0 %  -12 ms  D  UP  4,28RIPN@MSK-IX  207.5 ms  0 %  -8 ms  E  UP  4,20ESPANIX  181.25 ms  0 %  -8 ms  D  UP  4,28MIX  65.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37PANAP  77.75 ms  0 %  35 ms  C  DOWN  4,32Akamai  9.25 ms  0 %  -3 ms  A  UP  4,40Cachefly  53 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Google CDN  166.75 ms  0 %  17 ms  D  UP  4,17Google CDN  177.75 ms  0 %  17 ms  D  UP  4,13Google CDN  170.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  UP  4,25Yahoo US  285.75 ms  0 %  67 ms  F  UP  3,21AT and T US  195 ms  25 %   5 ms  D  UP  1,29Global Crossing US  287.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  F  UP  3,83Level3 US  201.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  UP  4,17Telia US  163 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,28Qwest US  274.75 ms  0 %  3 ms  F  UP  3,87Tata Communications US  230.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  UP  4,06Verizon US  244.25 ms  0 %  13 ms  E  UP  3,91Savvis US  188.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  D  UP  4,22America Online Transit Data Network US  160.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  DOWN  4,30Cogent Communications US  282.25 ms  0 %  -12 ms  F  UP  3,96Hurricane Electric US  348 ms  0 %  40 ms  F  UP  3,17AboveNet US  243 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  UP  4,02XO Communications US  326.25 ms  0 %  -6 ms  F  UP  3,72Sprint Nextel US  236.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  E  UP  4,05Allstream US  180.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,23Telecom US  203.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  DOWN  4,16Deutche Telecom Germany  94.75 ms  0 %  -9 ms  C  UP  4,36Global Crossing Germany  158.75 ms  0 %  -3 ms  D  UP  4,31Cogent Germany  177 ms  0 %  -6 ms  D  UP  4,28Telia Germany  69.25 ms  0 %  -2 ms  B  UP  4,37Level 3 Germany  73.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  UP  4,36Tata Communications Germany  71.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,37Savvis Germany  166 ms  0 %  11 ms  D  UP  4,21Cable and Wireless Germany  156.25 ms  0 %  17 ms  D  UP  4,20PCCW Germany  162.25 ms  0 %  -13 ms  D  UP  4,33NTT Communications UK  164.75 ms  0 %  7 ms  D  UP  4,24America Online Transit Data Network UK  83.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36Tinet US  71.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37GEANT UK  92.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,36British Telecom UK  176.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,25Hurricane Electric UK  201 ms  0 %  -73 ms  E  UP  4,38Tinet Netherlands  184.5 ms  0 %  -3 ms  D  UP  4,24AboveNet Netherlands  75.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,37Wanadoo Netherlands  81.75 ms  0 %  -35 ms  C  DOWN  4,40GEANT Netherlands  158.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,29Opentransit France  78.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,36Sprint Nextel France  168 ms  0 %  5 ms  D  UP  4,24Seabone Italy  147 ms  0 %  12 ms  D  UP  4,26Infostrada Italy  75.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Telstra Australia  493.5 ms  0 %  11 ms  F  UP  2,71Optus Australia  390.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  F  DOWN  3,37NTT Japan  360.25 ms  0 %  -13 ms  F  UP  3,63AboveNet Japan  365.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  UP  3,48Verizon Chech  160.25 ms  0 %  5 ms  D  UP  4,26ChinaNet China  475.75 ms  0 %  33 ms  F  UP  2,58PCCW Hong Kong  400 ms  0 %  4 ms  F  UP  3,27Pacnet Singapore  391.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  DOWN  3,35Isnet South Africa  338.75 ms  0 %  -2 ms  F  UP  3,63Maxnet New Zealand  463 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  UP  2,98Bell Canada  311.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  UP  3,74Leaseweb Netherlands  77.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36The Planet US  53 ms  75 %   -118 ms  B  DOWN  1,00Softlayer US  193 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,19Dreamhost US  348 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  UP  3,56Rackspace US  193.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,20Serverloft Germany  69.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37Host-Europe Germany  157.5 ms  0 %  3 ms  D  UP  4,28Hetzner Germany  65 ms  0 %  -2 ms  B  DOWN  4,37OVH  104 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35*Total ping time is*  13995.25 ms     




*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGI Italy  77.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36NGZ-Server Germany  54 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38K-Play Germany  71.25 ms  0 %  35 ms  B  DOWN  4,32GC-Server Germany  158 ms  0 %  -3 ms  D  UP  4,31247CS Germany  150.5 ms  0 %  -9 ms  D  UP  4,33Jolt UK  82 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  UP  4,36Multiplay UK  64.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37ServerFFS Netherlands  80 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36GS-NET Netherlands  76.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  C  UP  4,37EA US  195 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,19Valve US  247.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  UP  4,00Gameservers US  140 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,32esport-servers de  70.25 ms  0 %  -3 ms  B  UP  4,37Clanhost Netherlands  76.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36RDSNET Romania   99 ms  0 %  34 ms  C  UP  4,27Fastweb Italy  140 ms  0 %  4 ms  D  UP  4,32Dataplex Hungary  84.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36LB-Server Germany  58.25 ms  0 %  -13 ms  B  DOWN  4,39G-Portal Germany  68.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37*Total ping time is*  1993.5 ms     



*Total ping time is* *16642.5 ms*  8  15  21  34  9  17Greek servers  653.75  59,43 msInternational servers  13995.25  194,38 msGameservers  1993.5  110,75 ms 
Test date and time is Πέμπτη 03-06-2010 and time 15:03:28Cogentco   0,06Mirrorservice   0,21Apple   0,96Nvidia   0,63Microsoft   0,29LeaseWeb   0,07ServerBoost   0,35ThinkBroadband   0,18Cachefly   1,02Ovh   0,19Ntua   1,62Forthnet   1,87Otenet   1,07RootBSD   0,09*Average speed for 14 hosts*  0,62 MB/s

*Your WAN IP is 178.12 xxxxx**Your BBRAS is 194.219.239.194* *Your ISP is :  FORTHnet SA*Test date and time is Πέμπτη 03-06-2010 and time 15:15:13Server List by Someonefromhell v0.432 Threads in useMOS (mean opinion score), is scaled from 5=best to 1=worst 

*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  11.25 ms  0 %  11 ms  A  UP  4,39Wind  101.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Cyta Hellas  94.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,35On Telecoms  8.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Vivodi  9.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,40Forthnet  7 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40OTE  7.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Netone  8 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40NTUA@GRNET  7.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  UP  4,40Vodafone  117.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,34Orange Business Hellas  113.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  C  DOWN  4,34Verizon Hellas  117.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,34*Total ping time is*  604.5 ms     




*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





DE-CIX  60.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37AMS-IX  141.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,32LINX  80 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36NL-IX  187.75 ms  0 %  -6 ms  D  UP  4,25RIPN@MSK-IX  108 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  DOWN  4,34ESPANIX  224 ms  0 %  7 ms  E  UP  4,04MIX  65.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37PANAP  46 ms  25 %   4 ms  B  DOWN  1,57Akamai  12 ms  0 %  2 ms  A  UP  4,40Cachefly  53.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,38Google CDN  171.25 ms  0 %  -10 ms  D  UP  4,32Google CDN  177 ms  0 %  6 ms  D  UP  4,21Google CDN  168.75 ms  0 %  6 ms  D  UP  4,23Yahoo US  298.75 ms  0 %  60 ms  F  UP  3,22AT and T US  278 ms  0 %  -7 ms  F  UP  3,94Global Crossing US  195.25 ms  0 %  6 ms  D  DOWN  4,15Level3 US  182.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  DOWN  4,22Telia US  142.75 ms  0 %  18 ms  D  DOWN  4,24Qwest US  318.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  F  UP  3,69Tata Communications US  369 ms  0 %  9 ms  F  UP  3,38Verizon US  313.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  UP  3,73Savvis US  167 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,27America Online Transit Data Network US  150.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,31Cogent Communications US  189.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,21Hurricane Electric US  370.75 ms  0 %  -70 ms  F  UP  4,07AboveNet US  305.25 ms  0 %  22 ms  F  UP  3,56XO Communications US  261 ms  0 %  37 ms  F  UP  3,63Sprint Nextel US  139.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,33Allstream US  255.25 ms  0 %  -20 ms  F  UP  4,12Telecom US  201 ms  0 %  6 ms  E  UP  4,13Deutche Telecom Germany  72 ms  0 %  4 ms  B  UP  4,36Global Crossing Germany  77.75 ms  0 %  95 ms  C  UP  3,92Cogent Germany  196.25 ms  0 %  7 ms  D  UP  4,14Telia Germany  59.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37Level 3 Germany  56 ms  0 %  -4 ms  B  UP  4,38Tata Communications Germany  49 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,38Savvis Germany  127.25 ms  25 %   -1 ms  D  UP  1,50Cable and Wireless Germany  99.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35PCCW Germany  163 ms  0 %  -4 ms  D  UP  4,31NTT Communications UK  171.5 ms  0 %  7 ms  D  UP  4,22America Online Transit Data Network UK  105.75 ms  0 %  -3 ms  C  UP  4,35Tinet US  67.75 ms  0 %  3 ms  B  UP  4,37GEANT UK  67.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37British Telecom UK  168.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  UP  4,26Hurricane Electric UK  181.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  UP  4,22Tinet Netherlands  71.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37AboveNet Netherlands  93 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35Wanadoo Netherlands  60.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37GEANT Netherlands  62.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37Opentransit France  58.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37Sprint Nextel France  175 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,26Seabone Italy  143.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,32Infostrada Italy  75.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,37Telstra Australia  496.75 ms  0 %  -16 ms  F  UP  2,98Optus Australia  419.25 ms  0 %  -73 ms  F  UP  3,90NTT Japan  413.5 ms  0 %  102 ms  F  UP  2,19AboveNet Japan  455 ms  0 %  -35 ms  F  UP  3,39Verizon Chech  159 ms  0 %  5 ms  D  UP  4,27ChinaNet China  575 ms  0 %  -75 ms  F  UP  3,19PCCW Hong Kong  481.75 ms  0 %  -32 ms  F  UP  3,22Pacnet Singapore  481.75 ms  0 %  -34 ms  F  UP  3,25Isnet South Africa  377.75 ms  0 %  -60 ms  F  UP  3,96Maxnet New Zealand  482 ms  0 %  -30 ms  F  UP  3,20Bell Canada  276.25 ms  0 %  -77 ms  F  UP  4,34Leaseweb Netherlands  94.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35The Planet US  174.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,24Softlayer US  189.75 ms  0 %  -10 ms  D  UP  4,27Dreamhost US  281.75 ms  0 %  96 ms  F  UP  2,93Rackspace US  232.25 ms  0 %  -44 ms  E  UP  4,32Serverloft Germany  86 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36Host-Europe Germany  60.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Hetzner Germany  76 ms  25 %   -40 ms  C  UP  1,63OVH  73 ms  0 %  7 ms  B  UP  4,36*Total ping time is*  13923.5 ms     




*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGI Italy  95.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,35NGZ-Server Germany  96 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35K-Play Germany  54 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,38GC-Server Germany  69.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37247CS Germany  59.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Jolt UK  68.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Multiplay UK  67.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37ServerFFS Netherlands  59.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,37GS-NET Netherlands  93.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,35EA US  244.75 ms  0 %  3 ms  E  UP  3,99Valve US  264.5 ms  0 %  68 ms  F  UP  3,31Gameservers US  140.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,33esport-servers de  85.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36Clanhost Netherlands  59.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37RDSNET Romania   81.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36Fastweb Italy  107.25 ms  25 %   6 ms  C  UP  1,51Dataplex Hungary  67.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37LB-Server Germany  102.5 ms  0 %  -7 ms  C  UP  4,36G-Portal Germany  51.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,38*Total ping time is*  1868.75 ms     



*Total ping time is* *16396.75 ms*  8  25  22  24  4  21Greek servers  604.5  54,95 msInternational servers  13923.5  193,38 msGameservers  1868.75  103,82 ms

*Your WAN IP is 178.12 xxxxx**Your BBRAS is 194.219.239.194* *Your ISP is :  FORTHnet SA*Test date and time is Πέμπτη 03-06-2010 and time 15:20:23Server List by Someonefromhell v0.432 Threads in useMOS (mean opinion score), is scaled from 5=best to 1=worst 

*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  8.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Wind  100.25 ms  0 %  4 ms  C  DOWN  4,34Cyta Hellas  130.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,33On Telecoms  10.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  UP  4,40Vivodi  9 ms  0 %  -3 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Forthnet  10 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,40OTE  8.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  UP  4,40Netone  10.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  UP  4,40NTUA@GRNET  7.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Vodafone  151.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,31Orange Business Hellas  113.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,34Verizon Hellas  117.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,34*Total ping time is*  677.75 ms     




*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





DE-CIX  96.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,35AMS-IX  59 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37LINX  73.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,36NL-IX  180.75 ms  0 %  20 ms  D  DOWN  4,10RIPN@MSK-IX  108 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,35ESPANIX  141.25 ms  25 %   11 ms  D  DOWN  1,43MIX  65.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37PANAP  60.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37Akamai  7.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Cachefly  53.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Google CDN  212.75 ms  0 %  -37 ms  E  UP  4,33Google CDN  180.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,23Google CDN  168 ms  0 %  -8 ms  D  DOWN  4,31Yahoo US  294.75 ms  0 %  30 ms  F  DOWN  3,54AT and T US  282 ms  0 %  -5 ms  F  UP  3,91Global Crossing US  192 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  DOWN  4,20Level3 US  242.75 ms  0 %  -55 ms  E  UP  4,33Telia US  106.5 ms  25 %   3 ms  C  DOWN  1,51Qwest US  317.75 ms  0 %  -17 ms  F  DOWN  3,86Tata Communications US  368.25 ms  0 %  13 ms  F  DOWN  3,34Verizon US  286.25 ms  0 %  -23 ms  F  DOWN  4,03Savvis US  168.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,27America Online Transit Data Network US  150 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,32Cogent Communications US  183.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,22Hurricane Electric US  364.25 ms  0 %  -47 ms  F  DOWN  3,91AboveNet US  301.25 ms  0 %  30 ms  F  DOWN  3,51XO Communications US  277.25 ms  0 %  -30 ms  F  UP  4,11Sprint Nextel US  139.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,32Allstream US  199.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  DOWN  4,18Telecom US  151.5 ms  25 %   -7 ms  D  DOWN  1,49Deutche Telecom Germany  75.5 ms  0 %  16 ms  C  UP  4,35Global Crossing Germany  56.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Cogent Germany  161.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  DOWN  4,28Telia Germany  49.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Level 3 Germany  89 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36Tata Communications Germany  49.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,38Savvis Germany  168.75 ms  0 %  -16 ms  D  UP  4,33Cable and Wireless Germany  108.75 ms  0 %  24 ms  C  UP  4,30PCCW Germany  163.75 ms  0 %  -7 ms  D  UP  4,32NTT Communications UK  176.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  UP  4,23America Online Transit Data Network UK  107.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35Tinet US  67.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37GEANT UK  71.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37British Telecom UK  177.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,25Hurricane Electric UK  181.25 ms  0 %  13 ms  D  DOWN  4,15Tinet Netherlands  111.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  UP  4,34AboveNet Netherlands  93 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Wanadoo Netherlands  67.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,37GEANT Netherlands  62 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Opentransit France  58.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Sprint Nextel France  164.75 ms  0 %  -6 ms  D  DOWN  4,31Seabone Italy  146.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,32Infostrada Italy  75.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Telstra Australia  570.75 ms  0 %  -94 ms  F  UP  3,40Optus Australia  453.5 ms  0 %  -27 ms  F  UP  3,32NTT Japan  452 ms  0 %  -46 ms  F  UP  3,51AboveNet Japan  380 ms  0 %  -41 ms  F  DOWN  3,80Verizon Chech  170 ms  0 %  11 ms  D  UP  4,20ChinaNet China  439.5 ms  25 %   -26 ms  F  DOWN  0,99PCCW Hong Kong  479.5 ms  0 %  -142 ms  F  DOWN  4,19Pacnet Singapore  456 ms  0 %  -60 ms  F  DOWN  3,63Isnet South Africa  404 ms  0 %  50 ms  F  UP  2,78Maxnet New Zealand  506.5 ms  0 %  28 ms  F  UP  2,47Bell Canada  300.25 ms  0 %  64 ms  F  UP  3,17Leaseweb Netherlands  93.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,35The Planet US  175.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,24Softlayer US  194.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  UP  4,18Dreamhost US  287.25 ms  0 %  25 ms  F  UP  3,62Rackspace US  174.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  DOWN  4,24Serverloft Germany  39.75 ms  25 %   0 ms  B  DOWN  1,59Host-Europe Germany  61 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37Hetzner Germany  67 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37OVH  75 ms  0 %  7 ms  B  UP  4,36*Total ping time is*  13695.5 ms     




*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGI Italy  96 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35NGZ-Server Germany  96.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35K-Play Germany  88.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36GC-Server Germany  70.75 ms  0 %  3 ms  B  UP  4,36247CS Germany  59.75 ms  0 %  -3 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Jolt UK  70 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  UP  4,37Multiplay UK  67.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37ServerFFS Netherlands  65.25 ms  0 %  -16 ms  B  UP  4,39GS-NET Netherlands  59.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  DOWN  4,37EA US  177.5 ms  0 %  6 ms  D  DOWN  4,21Valve US  250.25 ms  0 %  36 ms   DOWN  3,69Gameservers US  140 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,33esport-servers de  52.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Clanhost Netherlands  59.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37RDSNET Romania   82.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36Fastweb Italy  142.25 ms  0 %  -9 ms  D  UP  4,34Dataplex Hungary  102 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,35LB-Server Germany  68 ms  0 %  3 ms  B  DOWN  4,37G-Portal Germany  86.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36*Total ping time is*  1834.25 ms     



*Total ping time is* *16207.5 ms*  8  26  20  28  2  19Greek servers  677.75  61,61 msInternational servers  13695.5  190,22 msGameservers  1834.25  101,90 ms

*Your WAN IP is 178.12 xxxxx**Your BBRAS is 194.219.239.194* *Your ISP is :  FORTHnet SA*Test date and time is Πέμπτη 03-06-2010 and time 15:24:28Server List by Someonefromhell v0.432 Threads in useMOS (mean opinion score), is scaled from 5=best to 1=worst 

*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  10.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  UP  4,40Wind  100.25 ms  0 %  -3 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Cyta Hellas  131.75 ms  0 %  3 ms  D  UP  4,33On Telecoms  14.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  UP  4,40Vivodi  8.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Forthnet  7.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40OTE  8 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Netone  8.5 ms  0 %  3 ms  A  DOWN  4,40NTUA@GRNET  7.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Vodafone  152.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,31Orange Business Hellas  114.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,34Verizon Hellas  118 ms  0 %  3 ms  C  UP  4,34*Total ping time is*  681.5 ms     




*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





DE-CIX  97.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35AMS-IX  60 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37LINX  74 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37NL-IX  178.5 ms  0 %  5 ms  D  DOWN  4,21RIPN@MSK-IX  108.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,34ESPANIX  186.75 ms  0 %  13 ms  D  UP  4,13MIX  65.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37PANAP  61 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Akamai  8 ms  0 %  -2 ms  A  UP  4,40Cachefly  54 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,38Google CDN  225 ms  0 %  -5 ms  E  UP  4,12Google CDN  173.75 ms  0 %  -7 ms  D  DOWN  4,29Google CDN  171.5 ms  0 %  -3 ms  D  UP  4,28Yahoo US  276.25 ms  0 %  -33 ms  F  DOWN  4,14AT and T US  274.75 ms  0 %  -30 ms  F  DOWN  4,12Global Crossing US  196.5 ms  0 %  -4 ms  D  UP  4,21Level3 US  235.5 ms  0 %  -5 ms  E  DOWN  4,08Telia US  144 ms  0 %  -5 ms  D  UP  4,33Qwest US  335.75 ms  0 %  -9 ms  F  UP  3,71Tata Communications US  369.75 ms  0 %  13 ms  F  UP  3,34Verizon US  273 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  DOWN  3,90Savvis US  170.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  UP  4,25America Online Transit Data Network US  150.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,31Cogent Communications US  189.25 ms  0 %  21 ms  D  UP  4,06Hurricane Electric US  375.75 ms  0 %  63 ms  F  UP  2,79AboveNet US  288.25 ms  0 %  17 ms  F  DOWN  3,69XO Communications US  249.25 ms  0 %  -61 ms  E  DOWN  4,33Sprint Nextel US  139.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,32Allstream US  199.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  DOWN  4,18Telecom US  198.25 ms  0 %  10 ms  D  UP  4,11Deutche Telecom Germany  73.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,36Global Crossing Germany  54.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Cogent Germany  164.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,29Telia Germany  55.25 ms  0 %  -25 ms  B  UP  4,40Level 3 Germany  89.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36Tata Communications Germany  49.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,38Savvis Germany  176.75 ms  0 %  -2 ms  D  UP  4,26Cable and Wireless Germany  99.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,35PCCW Germany  250 ms  0 %  300 ms  E  UP  1,23NTT Communications UK  171.75 ms  0 %  -15 ms  D  DOWN  4,32America Online Transit Data Network UK  108 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35Tinet US  69 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37GEANT UK  70.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37British Telecom UK  175.75 ms  0 %  -9 ms  D  DOWN  4,30Hurricane Electric UK  193.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,20Tinet Netherlands  105.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,35AboveNet Netherlands  95.75 ms  0 %  -11 ms  C  UP  4,37Wanadoo Netherlands  67.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37GEANT Netherlands  62 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Opentransit France  58.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  UP  4,37Sprint Nextel France  170.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,26Seabone Italy  148.25 ms  0 %  -3 ms  D  UP  4,32Infostrada Italy  76.25 ms  0 %  6 ms  C  UP  4,36Telstra Australia  508 ms  0 %  -3 ms  F  DOWN  2,79Optus Australia  413 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  DOWN  3,25NTT Japan  375.25 ms  0 %  -4 ms  F  DOWN  3,48AboveNet Japan  346 ms  0 %  2 ms  F  DOWN  3,56Verizon Chech  167.25 ms  0 %  -7 ms  D  DOWN  4,31ChinaNet China  501.25 ms  0 %  -3 ms  F  UP  2,82PCCW Hong Kong  429.5 ms  0 %  3 ms  F  DOWN  3,13Pacnet Singapore  452.75 ms  0 %  -68 ms  F  DOWN  3,71Isnet South Africa  400 ms  0 %  96 ms  F  DOWN  2,32Maxnet New Zealand  483.5 ms  0 %  13 ms  F  DOWN  2,75Bell Canada  279.5 ms  0 %  -21 ms  F  DOWN  4,04Leaseweb Netherlands  93.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,35The Planet US  44.25 ms  75 %   -83 ms  B  DOWN  1,00Softlayer US  189.75 ms  0 %  -8 ms  D  DOWN  4,25Dreamhost US  299.5 ms  0 %  55 ms  F  UP  3,27Rackspace US  175 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,25Serverloft Germany  52.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,38Host-Europe Germany  60.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Hetzner Germany  68.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37OVH  71.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37*Total ping time is*  13527.5 ms     




*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGI Italy  96 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,35NGZ-Server Germany  96.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,35K-Play Germany  88.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36GC-Server Germany  69.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37247CS Germany  60 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37Jolt UK  68.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Multiplay UK  67.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37ServerFFS Netherlands  60 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37GS-NET Netherlands  59 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37EA US  175.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,24Valve US  286.5 ms  0 %  10 ms  F  UP  3,76Gameservers US  140.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,33esport-servers de  52.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  B  UP  4,38Clanhost Netherlands  59.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37RDSNET Romania   82 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Fastweb Italy  132.5 ms  0 %  11 ms  D  DOWN  4,31Dataplex Hungary  103 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,35LB-Server Germany  67.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37G-Portal Germany  86 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36*Total ping time is*  1851 ms     



*Total ping time is* *16060 ms*  8  28  18  27  4  19Greek servers  681.5  61,95 msInternational servers  13527.5  187,88 msGameservers  1851  102,83 ms

*Your WAN IP is 77.49. xxxxx**Your BBRAS is 194.219.231.36* *Your ISP is :  FORTHnet SA*Test date and time is Πέμπτη 03-06-2010 and time 15:31:08Server List by Someonefromhell v0.432 Threads in useMOS (mean opinion score), is scaled from 5=best to 1=worst 

*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  8 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Wind  95.5 ms  0 %  3 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Cyta Hellas  94.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,35On Telecoms  8.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Vivodi  8.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  UP  4,40Forthnet  7.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40OTE  8 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Netone  8 ms  0 %  -1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40NTUA@GRNET  7.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Vodafone  163.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,28Orange Business Hellas  142.25 ms  0 %  3 ms  D  UP  4,32Verizon Hellas  139.25 ms  0 %  40 ms  D  UP  4,11*Total ping time is*  691.25 ms     




*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





DE-CIX  182 ms  0 %  3 ms  D  UP  4,21AMS-IX  121.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,34LINX  100.5 ms  0 %  3 ms  C  UP  4,35NL-IX  149.75 ms  25 %   0 ms  D  DOWN  1,48RIPN@MSK-IX  252.25 ms  0 %  -29 ms  F  UP  4,19ESPANIX  266.5 ms  0 %  -54 ms  F  UP  4,30MIX  65.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37PANAP  115 ms  0 %  34 ms  C  UP  4,23Akamai  7.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Cachefly  53 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Google CDN  167.5 ms  0 %  15 ms  D  DOWN  4,18Google CDN  228 ms  0 %  5 ms  E  UP  4,04Google CDN  219.75 ms  0 %  -70 ms  E  UP  4,36Yahoo US  209.25 ms  25 %   -88 ms  E  DOWN  1,59AT and T US  394.5 ms  0 %  26 ms  F  UP  3,08Global Crossing US  354.25 ms  0 %  -37 ms  F  UP  3,87Level3 US  292.25 ms  0 %  76 ms  F  UP  3,09Telia US  168.25 ms  0 %  7 ms  D  UP  4,23Qwest US  318 ms  0 %  15 ms  F  DOWN  3,57Tata Communications US  252.5 ms  0 %  -25 ms  F  DOWN  4,16Verizon US  278 ms  0 %  -31 ms  F  UP  4,12Savvis US  194.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  D  UP  4,20America Online Transit Data Network US  232 ms  0 %  37 ms  E  UP  3,76Cogent Communications US  374 ms  0 %  -3 ms  F  UP  3,47Hurricane Electric US  382.75 ms  0 %  -8 ms  F  UP  3,48AboveNet US  303.75 ms  0 %  -104 ms  F  UP  4,35XO Communications US  353.75 ms  0 %  15 ms  F  UP  3,40Sprint Nextel US  277 ms  0 %  -34 ms  F  UP  4,14Allstream US  250 ms  0 %  -47 ms  E  UP  4,30Telecom US  217 ms  0 %  52 ms  E  UP  3,69Deutche Telecom Germany  99.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,35Global Crossing Germany  161.25 ms  0 %  -19 ms  D  UP  4,34Cogent Germany  230.75 ms  0 %  44 ms  E  UP  3,70Telia Germany  69 ms  0 %  35 ms  B  UP  4,33Level 3 Germany  102.5 ms  0 %  4 ms  C  UP  4,34Tata Communications Germany  61.25 ms  0 %  -3 ms  B  UP  4,38Savvis Germany  176.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  DOWN  4,25Cable and Wireless Germany  197.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  D  UP  4,19PCCW Germany  164.75 ms  0 %  3 ms  D  DOWN  4,26NTT Communications UK  222.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  UP  4,09America Online Transit Data Network UK  78.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Tinet US  74.75 ms  0 %  -29 ms  B  UP  4,40GEANT UK  85.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36British Telecom UK  175.25 ms  0 %  4 ms  D  DOWN  4,23Hurricane Electric UK  180.25 ms  0 %  15 ms  D  DOWN  4,14Tinet Netherlands  230.5 ms  0 %  5 ms  E  UP  4,03AboveNet Netherlands  122 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,34Wanadoo Netherlands  84.75 ms  0 %  35 ms  C  UP  4,31GEANT Netherlands  160 ms  0 %  6 ms  D  UP  4,26Opentransit France  87.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36Sprint Nextel France  157.75 ms  0 %  6 ms  D  DOWN  4,27Seabone Italy  149.5 ms  0 %  -11 ms  D  UP  4,33Infostrada Italy  76 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Telstra Australia  567.75 ms  0 %  16 ms  F  UP  2,28Optus Australia  437.5 ms  0 %  44 ms  F  UP  2,66NTT Japan  424 ms  0 %  -103 ms  F  UP  4,11AboveNet Japan  430.5 ms  0 %  68 ms  F  UP  2,45Verizon Chech  171.25 ms  0 %  -6 ms  D  UP  4,29ChinaNet China  559.75 ms  0 %  -22 ms  F  UP  2,71PCCW Hong Kong  346.5 ms  25 %   -38 ms  F  DOWN  1,12Pacnet Singapore  431.5 ms  0 %  71 ms  F  DOWN  2,41Isnet South Africa  375 ms  0 %  -14 ms  F  DOWN  3,57Maxnet New Zealand  508.25 ms  0 %  73 ms  F  UP  2,00Bell Canada  405.75 ms  0 %  67 ms  F  UP  2,59Leaseweb Netherlands  88.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36The Planet US  80.75 ms  75 %   -227 ms  C  UP  1,00Softlayer US  261.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  UP  3,94Dreamhost US  401.75 ms  0 %  14 ms  F  UP  3,16Rackspace US  225.75 ms  0 %  42 ms  E  UP  3,74Serverloft Germany  115 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  UP  4,34Host-Europe Germany  190.25 ms  0 %  -4 ms  D  UP  4,23Hetzner Germany  101.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  UP  4,35OVH  107 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,35*Total ping time is*  16158 ms     




*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGI Italy  106.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35NGZ-Server Germany  57 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37K-Play Germany  82.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36GC-Server Germany  203.5 ms  0 %  -3 ms  E  UP  4,18247CS Germany  195 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,19Jolt UK  76.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36Multiplay UK  67 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37ServerFFS Netherlands  71.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37GS-NET Netherlands  70.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37EA US  287.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  F  UP  3,83Valve US  291.5 ms  0 %  -18 ms  F  UP  3,97Gameservers US  140.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,33esport-servers de  80.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36Clanhost Netherlands  70.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37RDSNET Romania   101.75 ms  0 %  -35 ms  C  UP  4,39Fastweb Italy  138 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  UP  4,32Dataplex Hungary  130 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,33LB-Server Germany  65.75 ms  0 %  -9 ms  B  DOWN  4,38G-Portal Germany  62.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37*Total ping time is*  2298.25 ms     



*Total ping time is* *19147.5 ms*  8  12  23  23  11  27Greek servers  691.25  62,84 msInternational servers  16158  224,42 msGameservers  2298.25  127,68 ms

*Your WAN IP is 178.12 xxxxx**Your BBRAS is 194.219.239.194* *Your ISP is :  FORTHnet SA*Test date and time is Πέμπτη 03-06-2010 and time 15:35:50Server List by Someonefromhell v0.432 Threads in useMOS (mean opinion score), is scaled from 5=best to 1=worst 

*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  8.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  UP  4,40Wind  97.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,35Cyta Hellas  95 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,35On Telecoms  23 ms  0 %  -1 ms  A  UP  4,39Vivodi  10.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  A  UP  4,40Forthnet  7 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40OTE  7.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Netone  10.5 ms  0 %  9 ms  A  UP  4,39NTUA@GRNET  7.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Vodafone  152 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  DOWN  4,32Orange Business Hellas  114.75 ms  0 %  -3 ms  C  DOWN  4,34Verizon Hellas  117 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,34*Total ping time is*  650.75 ms     




*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





DE-CIX  72.75 ms  25 %   1 ms  B  DOWN  1,55AMS-IX  59.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37LINX  75.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36NL-IX  169.75 ms  0 %  -5 ms  D  UP  4,29RIPN@MSK-IX  141.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,32ESPANIX  188.5 ms  0 %  -9 ms  D  DOWN  4,26MIX  65 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37PANAP  95 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Akamai  53.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,38Cachefly  53.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,38Google CDN  227 ms  0 %  -93 ms  E  UP  4,38Google CDN  202.5 ms  0 %  -29 ms  E  DOWN  4,32Google CDN  181 ms  25 %   -93 ms  D  DOWN  1,63Yahoo US  278.25 ms  0 %  -47 ms  F  UP  4,22AT and T US  351.5 ms  0 %  -17 ms  F  DOWN  3,71Global Crossing US  195.25 ms  0 %  5 ms  D  DOWN  4,16Level3 US  245.25 ms  0 %  45 ms  E  DOWN  3,63Telia US  142.5 ms  0 %  -3 ms  D  DOWN  4,33Qwest US  314.5 ms  0 %  10 ms  F  DOWN  3,63Tata Communications US  370 ms  0 %  20 ms  F  UP  3,26Verizon US  288 ms  0 %  9 ms  F  UP  3,76Savvis US  167 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,27America Online Transit Data Network US  150.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  DOWN  4,31Cogent Communications US  188.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,21Hurricane Electric US  364.75 ms  0 %  -56 ms  F  DOWN  3,98AboveNet US  301.5 ms  0 %  35 ms  F  DOWN  3,46XO Communications US  304 ms  0 %  73 ms  F  DOWN  3,06Sprint Nextel US  139.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  DOWN  4,33Allstream US  236.75 ms  0 %  60 ms  E  DOWN  3,53Telecom US  196.25 ms  0 %  -2 ms  D  DOWN  4,20Deutche Telecom Germany  53.75 ms  25 %   1 ms  B  DOWN  1,57Global Crossing Germany  54.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Cogent Germany  198.75 ms  0 %  -9 ms  D  DOWN  4,23Telia Germany  48.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Level 3 Germany  89 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Tata Communications Germany  49.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Savvis Germany  179.75 ms  0 %  -2 ms  D  UP  4,25Cable and Wireless Germany  99.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,35PCCW Germany  163.5 ms  0 %  15 ms  D  DOWN  4,19NTT Communications UK  211.5 ms  0 %  -9 ms  E  DOWN  4,19America Online Transit Data Network UK  110 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  UP  4,34Tinet US  76.25 ms  0 %  -3 ms  C  UP  4,37GEANT UK  68.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37British Telecom UK  179 ms  0 %  3 ms  D  UP  4,22Hurricane Electric UK  185.25 ms  0 %  -6 ms  D  UP  4,26Tinet Netherlands  106.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  DOWN  4,34AboveNet Netherlands  59.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Wanadoo Netherlands  61.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37GEANT Netherlands  62 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Opentransit France  58.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Sprint Nextel France  166.25 ms  0 %  -7 ms  D  UP  4,31Seabone Italy  140.25 ms  0 %  20 ms  D  DOWN  4,23Infostrada Italy  76.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,36Telstra Australia  497 ms  0 %  25 ms  F  DOWN  2,55Optus Australia  360 ms  25 %   -32 ms  F  DOWN  1,07NTT Japan  377 ms  0 %  -25 ms  F  DOWN  3,67AboveNet Japan  434 ms  0 %  -31 ms  F  UP  3,45Verizon Chech  161 ms  0 %  4 ms  D  DOWN  4,27ChinaNet China  650.5 ms  0 %  -72 ms  F  UP  2,76PCCW Hong Kong  477.25 ms  0 %  -52 ms  F  UP  3,45Pacnet Singapore  455.25 ms  0 %  -38 ms  F  UP  3,42Isnet South Africa  366.75 ms  0 %  -5 ms  F  DOWN  3,53Maxnet New Zealand  497.25 ms  0 %  10 ms  F  DOWN  2,71Bell Canada  272.5 ms  0 %  -78 ms  F  DOWN  4,34Leaseweb Netherlands  60 ms  0 %  -2 ms  B  DOWN  4,38The Planet US  244.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  E  UP  4,00Softlayer US  173.75 ms  25 %   4 ms  D  DOWN  1,36Dreamhost US  279.25 ms  0 %  -26 ms  F  DOWN  4,08Rackspace US  215.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  E  DOWN  4,13Serverloft Germany  86.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Host-Europe Germany  60.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Hetzner Germany  101.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,35OVH  69 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37*Total ping time is*  14155 ms     




*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGI Italy  95.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,35NGZ-Server Germany  62 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37K-Play Germany  88.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36GC-Server Germany  104.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,35247CS Germany  93.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Jolt UK  65.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Multiplay UK  67.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37ServerFFS Netherlands  60.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37GS-NET Netherlands  93 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35EA US  176 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,25Valve US  283.5 ms  0 %  -12 ms  F  DOWN  3,96Gameservers US  140 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,33esport-servers de  51.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Clanhost Netherlands  59.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37RDSNET Romania   116 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,34Fastweb Italy  138.25 ms  0 %  12 ms  D  UP  4,29Dataplex Hungary  76.5 ms  25 %   1 ms  C  DOWN  1,55LB-Server Germany  63.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  B  DOWN  4,37G-Portal Germany  52.75 ms  0 %  -3 ms  B  DOWN  4,38*Total ping time is*  1887.25 ms     



*Total ping time is* *16693 ms*  7  25  21  24  7  20Greek servers  650.75  59,16 msInternational servers  14155  196,60 msGameservers  1887.25  104,85 ms

*Your WAN IP is 193.92 xxxxx**Your BBRAS is 194.219.239.194* *Your ISP is :  FORTHnet SA*Test date and time is Πέμπτη 03-06-2010 and time 15:42:23Server List by Someonefromhell v0.432 Threads in useMOS (mean opinion score), is scaled from 5=best to 1=worst 

*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  8.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Wind  96.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Cyta Hellas  96 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35On Telecoms  9 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Vivodi  8 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Forthnet  7 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40OTE  8 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,40Netone  8.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40NTUA@GRNET  8 ms  0 %  -1 ms  A  UP  4,40Vodafone  118 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,34Orange Business Hellas  126.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,33Verizon Hellas  117.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,34*Total ping time is*  610.75 ms     




*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





DE-CIX  61 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37AMS-IX  93 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35LINX  79.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36NL-IX  98 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,35RIPN@MSK-IX  142.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,32ESPANIX  91.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,35MIX  65.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37PANAP  60.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Akamai  7.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Cachefly  53.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Google CDN  106.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Google CDN  108 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,34Google CDN  89 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Yahoo US  151.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,31AT and T US  170.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,26Global Crossing US  195 ms  0 %  7 ms  D  DOWN  4,14Level3 US  185.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,22Telia US  140.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,32Qwest US  182.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  D  DOWN  4,24Tata Communications US  205 ms  0 %  -1 ms  E  DOWN  4,16Verizon US  151.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,32Savvis US  167.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,27America Online Transit Data Network US  184 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,22Cogent Communications US  155 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,30Hurricane Electric US  278.5 ms  0 %  -22 ms  F  DOWN  4,05AboveNet US  234 ms  0 %  46 ms  E  DOWN  3,67XO Communications US  276.5 ms  0 %  107 ms  F  DOWN  2,85Sprint Nextel US  140.75 ms  0 %  3 ms  D  UP  4,32Allstream US  163.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  DOWN  4,29Telecom US  201.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  E  UP  4,17Deutche Telecom Germany  72 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  UP  4,36Global Crossing Germany  54.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37Cogent Germany  97.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Telia Germany  48.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Level 3 Germany  89.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36Tata Communications Germany  49.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Savvis Germany  82.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Cable and Wireless Germany  67.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  DOWN  4,37PCCW Germany  64 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37NTT Communications UK  112.75 ms  0 %  3 ms  C  DOWN  4,34America Online Transit Data Network UK  73 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Tinet US  69.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  DOWN  4,37GEANT UK  68.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  B  DOWN  4,37British Telecom UK  90 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Hurricane Electric UK  97 ms  0 %  7 ms  C  DOWN  4,34Tinet Netherlands  71.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37AboveNet Netherlands  93.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35Wanadoo Netherlands  69 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37GEANT Netherlands  62.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37Opentransit France  58 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Sprint Nextel France  68.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Seabone Italy  48.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Infostrada Italy  79.25 ms  0 %  -21 ms  C  UP  4,39Telstra Australia  457.25 ms  0 %  -27 ms  F  DOWN  3,30Optus Australia  480.25 ms  0 %  -42 ms  F  UP  3,33NTT Japan  352.75 ms  0 %  -53 ms  F  DOWN  4,01AboveNet Japan  403.25 ms  0 %  65 ms  F  DOWN  2,62Verizon Chech  77.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36ChinaNet China  453.25 ms  0 %  28 ms  F  DOWN  2,75PCCW Hong Kong  372.5 ms  0 %  -54 ms  F  DOWN  3,94Pacnet Singapore  404 ms  0 %  64 ms  F  DOWN  2,63Isnet South Africa  379.25 ms  0 %  -34 ms  F  UP  3,74Maxnet New Zealand  662 ms  0 %  73 ms  F  UP  1,36Bell Canada  303.25 ms  0 %  70 ms  F  UP  3,09Leaseweb Netherlands  59.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37The Planet US  218.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  DOWN  4,11Softlayer US  175.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  UP  4,24Dreamhost US  293.75 ms  0 %  32 ms  F  UP  3,52Rackspace US  178.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,24Serverloft Germany  52.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Host-Europe Germany  89 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36Hetzner Germany  67.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37OVH  71.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37*Total ping time is*  11477 ms     




*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGI Italy  61.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37NGZ-Server Germany  96.75 ms  0 %  3 ms  C  UP  4,35K-Play Germany  88.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36GC-Server Germany  70 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37247CS Germany  59.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Jolt UK  68.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Multiplay UK  67.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37ServerFFS Netherlands  59.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37GS-NET Netherlands  93.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,36EA US  273.5 ms  0 %  -40 ms  F  UP  4,19Valve US  269 ms  0 %  -61 ms  F  DOWN  4,32Gameservers US  140.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,33esport-servers de  85.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36Clanhost Netherlands  93.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35RDSNET Romania   82 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Fastweb Italy  44.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Dataplex Hungary  102.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,35LB-Server Germany  104.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  UP  4,34G-Portal Germany  51.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,38*Total ping time is*  1912.25 ms     



*Total ping time is* *14000 ms*  8  31  29  17  4  15Greek servers  610.75  55,52 msInternational servers  11477  159,40 msGameservers  1912.25  106,24 ms

*Your WAN IP is 193.92 xxxxx**Your BBRAS is 194.219.239.194* *Your ISP is :  FORTHnet SA*Test date and time is Πέμπτη 03-06-2010 and time 15:43:57Server List by Someonefromhell v0.432 Threads in useMOS (mean opinion score), is scaled from 5=best to 1=worst 

*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  9 ms  0 %  4 ms  A  UP  4,40Wind  98 ms  0 %  -4 ms  C  UP  4,36Cyta Hellas  96 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,35On Telecoms  11.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,40Vivodi  8 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Forthnet  7 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40OTE  8.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  UP  4,40Netone  8.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40NTUA@GRNET  8 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Vodafone  118 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,34Orange Business Hellas  127 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,33Verizon Hellas  117.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,34*Total ping time is*  616.75 ms     




*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





DE-CIX  61 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37AMS-IX  93.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35LINX  81.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36NL-IX  98 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,35RIPN@MSK-IX  143 ms  0 %  3 ms  D  UP  4,32ESPANIX  91.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,36MIX  65.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37PANAP  60.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Akamai  59 ms  0 %  -2 ms  B  UP  4,38Cachefly  53.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,38Google CDN  108 ms  0 %  -2 ms  C  UP  4,35Google CDN  110.5 ms  0 %  -3 ms  C  UP  4,35Google CDN  67.25 ms  25 %   4 ms  B  DOWN  1,55Yahoo US  151.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,32AT and T US  170.75 ms  0 %  -2 ms  D  UP  4,27Global Crossing US  195 ms  0 %  3 ms  D  DOWN  4,17Level3 US  184 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  DOWN  4,23Telia US  142.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,32Qwest US  181.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,23Tata Communications US  205.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  UP  4,15Verizon US  155.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  D  UP  4,32Savvis US  168 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  UP  4,26America Online Transit Data Network US  184.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,22Cogent Communications US  154.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,31Hurricane Electric US  222.5 ms  0 %  4 ms  E  DOWN  4,07AboveNet US  228 ms  0 %  -1 ms  E  DOWN  4,08XO Communications US  247.75 ms  0 %  97 ms  E  DOWN  3,10Sprint Nextel US  140.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,32Allstream US  169 ms  0 %  22 ms  D  UP  4,13Telecom US  206.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  UP  4,14Deutche Telecom Germany  73.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Global Crossing Germany  58.25 ms  0 %  -5 ms  B  UP  4,38Cogent Germany  99.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,35Telia Germany  51.75 ms  0 %  -5 ms  B  UP  4,38Level 3 Germany  90.75 ms  0 %  -3 ms  C  UP  4,36Tata Communications Germany  51.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  UP  4,38Savvis Germany  83 ms  0 %  -2 ms  C  UP  4,36Cable and Wireless Germany  69 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,37PCCW Germany  67 ms  0 %  -4 ms  B  UP  4,37NTT Communications UK  116 ms  0 %  -3 ms  C  UP  4,34America Online Transit Data Network UK  86.5 ms  0 %  8 ms  C  UP  4,35Tinet US  70.25 ms  0 %  8 ms  B  UP  4,36GEANT UK  73.25 ms  0 %  -3 ms  B  UP  4,37British Telecom UK  94.25 ms  0 %  -3 ms  C  UP  4,36Hurricane Electric UK  104 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,35Tinet Netherlands  74.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,37AboveNet Netherlands  96.5 ms  0 %  3 ms  C  UP  4,35Wanadoo Netherlands  71.25 ms  0 %  -5 ms  B  UP  4,37GEANT Netherlands  64.5 ms  0 %  -3 ms  B  UP  4,37Opentransit France  62.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Sprint Nextel France  75.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,37Seabone Italy  51 ms  0 %  4 ms  B  UP  4,37Infostrada Italy  77.75 ms  0 %  4 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Telstra Australia  396 ms  0 %  -47 ms  F  DOWN  3,78Optus Australia  446.75 ms  0 %  39 ms  F  DOWN  2,67NTT Japan  366 ms  0 %  -5 ms  F  UP  3,53AboveNet Japan  352.5 ms  0 %  18 ms  F  DOWN  3,37Verizon Chech  79 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36ChinaNet China  396.75 ms  0 %  -16 ms  F  DOWN  3,49PCCW Hong Kong  314.75 ms  0 %  -2 ms  F  DOWN  3,74Pacnet Singapore  381 ms  0 %  16 ms  F  DOWN  3,25Isnet South Africa  326.75 ms  0 %  7 ms  F  DOWN  3,60Maxnet New Zealand  502.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  DOWN  2,78Bell Canada  268.25 ms  0 %  -2 ms  F  DOWN  3,94Leaseweb Netherlands  61 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37The Planet US  222.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  UP  4,09Softlayer US  175.25 ms  0 %  3 ms  D  DOWN  4,23Dreamhost US  242.75 ms  0 %  -2 ms  E  DOWN  4,04Rackspace US  179 ms  0 %  -3 ms  D  UP  4,26Serverloft Germany  53.25 ms  0 %  3 ms  B  UP  4,37Host-Europe Germany  89 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Hetzner Germany  67.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37OVH  71.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37*Total ping time is*  10954.25 ms     




*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGI Italy  61.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37NGZ-Server Germany  96.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,35K-Play Germany  88.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,36GC-Server Germany  70 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37247CS Germany  60.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,37Jolt UK  69 ms  0 %  -2 ms  B  UP  4,37Multiplay UK  68.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,37ServerFFS Netherlands  60.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37GS-NET Netherlands  94 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,35EA US  212.5 ms  0 %  -3 ms  E  DOWN  4,15Valve US  223.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  DOWN  4,08Gameservers US  141 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  UP  4,32esport-servers de  86 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36Clanhost Netherlands  95 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  UP  4,35RDSNET Romania   83.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36Fastweb Italy  45 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,38Dataplex Hungary  103 ms  0 %  -2 ms  C  UP  4,35LB-Server Germany  104 ms  0 %  -3 ms  C  DOWN  4,35G-Portal Germany  51.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,38*Total ping time is*  1814.5 ms     



*Total ping time is* *13385.5 ms*  7  31  30  17  9  10Greek servers  616.75  56,07 msInternational servers  10954.25  152,14 msGameservers  1814.5  100,81 ms 
Test date and time is Πέμπτη 03-06-2010 and time 15:43:54Cogentco   0,22Mirrorservice   0,16Apple   1,59Nvidia   0,73Microsoft   0,47LeaseWeb   0,43ServerBoost   0,54ThinkBroadband   0,53Cachefly   1,46Ovh   0,50Ntua   1,42Forthnet   2,26Otenet   1,67RootBSD   0,11*Average speed for 14 hosts*  0,86 MB/s

*Your WAN IP is 193.92 xxxxx**Your BBRAS is 194.219.239.194* *Your ISP is :  FORTHnet SA*Test date and time is Πέμπτη 03-06-2010 and time 16:43:20Server List by Someonefromhell v0.432 Threads in useMOS (mean opinion score), is scaled from 5=best to 1=worst 

*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  9 ms  0 %  -3 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Wind  98 ms  0 %  -3 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Cyta Hellas  96.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,35On Telecoms  9.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Vivodi  8.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,40Forthnet  7.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,40OTE  7.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Netone  8.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40NTUA@GRNET  8.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  UP  4,40Vodafone  119 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,34Orange Business Hellas  95.25 ms  25 %   -8 ms  C  DOWN  1,55Verizon Hellas  117.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,34*Total ping time is*  585.25 ms     




*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





DE-CIX  61.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,37AMS-IX  93.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,35LINX  79.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36NL-IX  98 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,35RIPN@MSK-IX  142 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,32ESPANIX  91.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,35MIX  65.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37PANAP  61 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,37Akamai  7 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Cachefly  53 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Google CDN  107.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Google CDN  110.25 ms  0 %  -13 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Google CDN  88.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36Yahoo US  151 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,32AT and T US  170.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,26Global Crossing US  192.5 ms  0 %  5 ms  D  DOWN  4,16Level3 US  185 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,21Telia US  146.5 ms  0 %  -16 ms  D  UP  4,34Qwest US  181.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  DOWN  4,24Tata Communications US  205 ms  0 %  -1 ms  E  DOWN  4,16Verizon US  152.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,31Savvis US  169.25 ms  0 %  -2 ms  D  UP  4,28America Online Transit Data Network US  184.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,22Cogent Communications US  154.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,30Hurricane Electric US  221.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  DOWN  4,10AboveNet US  211.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  E  DOWN  4,15XO Communications US  214.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  E  DOWN  4,11Sprint Nextel US  140.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,33Allstream US  169.25 ms  0 %  -2 ms  D  UP  4,28Telecom US  153 ms  25 %   -38 ms  D  DOWN  1,55Deutche Telecom Germany  75.25 ms  0 %  8 ms  C  UP  4,36Global Crossing Germany  197.75 ms  0 %  70 ms  D  UP  3,62Cogent Germany  98 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Telia Germany  49 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Level 3 Germany  89.75 ms  0 %  -2 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Tata Communications Germany  49.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Savvis Germany  79.75 ms  0 %  -3 ms  C  DOWN  4,37Cable and Wireless Germany  69.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  UP  4,37PCCW Germany  174 ms  0 %  -145 ms  D  UP  4,45NTT Communications UK  111.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,34America Online Transit Data Network UK  75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Tinet US  71 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  UP  4,36GEANT UK  68.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37British Telecom UK  92.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Hurricane Electric UK  96.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Tinet Netherlands  73 ms  0 %  -3 ms  B  DOWN  4,37AboveNet Netherlands  95 ms  0 %  -7 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Wanadoo Netherlands  69.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37GEANT Netherlands  62 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Opentransit France  58.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Sprint Nextel France  68.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Seabone Italy  47.5 ms  0 %  6 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Infostrada Italy  89.5 ms  0 %  -19 ms  C  UP  4,38Telstra Australia  385.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  F  DOWN  3,37Optus Australia  416 ms  0 %  -2 ms  F  DOWN  3,25NTT Japan  350.5 ms  0 %  -21 ms  F  DOWN  3,75AboveNet Japan  346.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  DOWN  3,57Verizon Chech  77.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36ChinaNet China  405.75 ms  0 %  -2 ms  F  UP  3,31PCCW Hong Kong  315 ms  0 %  3 ms  F  UP  3,69Pacnet Singapore  380.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  DOWN  3,41Isnet South Africa  330.5 ms  0 %  17 ms  F  UP  3,49Maxnet New Zealand  544.25 ms  0 %  -165 ms  F  UP  4,12Bell Canada  271.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  F  UP  3,89Leaseweb Netherlands  60 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37The Planet US  208.75 ms  0 %  -2 ms  E  DOWN  4,16Softlayer US  177 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,24Dreamhost US  243.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  UP  4,01Rackspace US  178 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  DOWN  4,25Serverloft Germany  52.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Host-Europe Germany  89.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36Hetzner Germany  67 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37OVH  71.75 ms  0 %  -2 ms  B  UP  4,37*Total ping time is*  10993.75 ms     




*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGI Italy  61.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37NGZ-Server Germany  97 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,35K-Play Germany  88.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36GC-Server Germany  71 ms  0 %  -2 ms  B  UP  4,37247CS Germany  59.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Jolt UK  69.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Multiplay UK  69.5 ms  0 %  -3 ms  B  UP  4,37ServerFFS Netherlands  59.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37GS-NET Netherlands  94 ms  0 %  -2 ms  C  DOWN  4,36EA US  212.75 ms  0 %  4 ms  E  UP  4,10Valve US  223.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  DOWN  4,08Gameservers US  140.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,32esport-servers de  86 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Clanhost Netherlands  97.25 ms  0 %  -8 ms  C  UP  4,36RDSNET Romania   104.5 ms  0 %  24 ms  C  UP  4,31Fastweb Italy  48.25 ms  0 %  -2 ms  B  UP  4,38Dataplex Hungary  121.75 ms  0 %  17 ms  C  UP  4,30LB-Server Germany  106 ms  0 %  8 ms  C  UP  4,34G-Portal Germany  63.25 ms  0 %  9 ms  B  UP  4,36*Total ping time is*  1873.5 ms     



*Total ping time is* *13452.5 ms*  8  28  31  19  8  10Greek servers  585.25  53,20 msInternational servers  10993.75  152,69 msGameservers  1873.5  104,08 ms 
Test date and time is Πέμπτη 03-06-2010 and time 16:43:16Cogentco   0,29Mirrorservice   0,15Apple   0,56Nvidia   0,51Microsoft   0,51LeaseWeb   0,80ServerBoost   0,99ThinkBroadband   0,29Cachefly   1,38Ovh   0,50Ntua   1,86Forthnet   2,22Otenet   2,06RootBSD   0,47*Average speed for 14 hosts*  0,90 MB/s 
Test date and time is Πέμπτη 03-06-2010 and time 16:43:16Cogentco   0,29Mirrorservice   0,15Apple   0,56Nvidia   0,51Microsoft   0,51LeaseWeb   0,80ServerBoost   0,99ThinkBroadband   0,29Cachefly   1,38Ovh   0,50Ntua   1,86Forthnet   2,22Otenet   2,06RootBSD   0,47*Average speed for 14 hosts*  0,90 MB/s

*Your WAN IP is 178.12 xxxxx**Your BBRAS is 194.219.231.33* *Your ISP is :  FORTHnet SA*Test date and time is Πέμπτη 03-06-2010 and time 21:38:08Server List by Someonefromhell v0.432 Threads in useMOS (mean opinion score), is scaled from 5=best to 1=worst 

*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  19.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  A  UP  4,40Wind  102.75 ms  0 %  3 ms  C  UP  4,34Cyta Hellas  96 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,35On Telecoms  8.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Vivodi  8 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Forthnet  7 ms  0 %  -1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40OTE  7.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Netone  8.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40NTUA@GRNET  7.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Vodafone  156.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,30Orange Business Hellas  113.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,34Verizon Hellas  117.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,34*Total ping time is*  652.25 ms     




*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





DE-CIX  62.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37AMS-IX  93.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,35LINX  73.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37NL-IX  175.25 ms  0 %  10 ms  D  UP  4,19RIPN@MSK-IX  107.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  DOWN  4,34ESPANIX  190.75 ms  0 %  -5 ms  D  UP  4,23MIX  65 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37PANAP  95.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,35Akamai  155.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,30Cachefly  53 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Google CDN  156.5 ms  0 %  -4 ms  D  UP  4,32Google CDN  229.5 ms  0 %  -98 ms  E  UP  4,39Google CDN  173 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,26Yahoo US  220 ms  25 %   -110 ms  E  UP  1,63AT and T US  304 ms  0 %  -18 ms  F  UP  3,92Global Crossing US  187.75 ms  0 %  -2 ms  D  DOWN  4,22Level3 US  278.75 ms  0 %  -26 ms  F  UP  4,08Telia US  146.75 ms  0 %  -7 ms  D  UP  4,33Qwest US  390.75 ms  0 %  21 ms  F  UP  3,15Tata Communications US  380 ms  0 %  -74 ms  F  UP  4,06Verizon US  301.25 ms  0 %  63 ms  F  UP  3,18Savvis US  167.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,27America Online Transit Data Network US  150 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,31Cogent Communications US  154 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,30Hurricane Electric US  381.5 ms  0 %  27 ms  F  UP  3,13AboveNet US  283.5 ms  0 %  -43 ms  F  UP  4,18XO Communications US  303.75 ms  0 %  74 ms  F  UP  3,05Sprint Nextel US  149 ms  0 %  3 ms  D  UP  4,31Allstream US  217.75 ms  0 %  -2 ms  E  UP  4,13Telecom US  242.75 ms  0 %  92 ms  E  UP  3,18Deutche Telecom Germany  72.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Global Crossing Germany  54.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Cogent Germany  198.25 ms  0 %  4 ms  D  UP  4,15Telia Germany  48.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Level 3 Germany  55 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Tata Communications Germany  49.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Savvis Germany  165 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,28Cable and Wireless Germany  65 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37PCCW Germany  167.25 ms  0 %  4 ms  D  DOWN  4,25NTT Communications UK  205.75 ms  0 %  -11 ms  E  UP  4,22America Online Transit Data Network UK  70.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  DOWN  4,36Tinet US  65.75 ms  0 %  -2 ms  B  DOWN  4,37GEANT UK  67.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37British Telecom UK  179.25 ms  0 %  -2 ms  D  UP  4,25Hurricane Electric UK  147.5 ms  25 %   -20 ms  D  UP  1,52Tinet Netherlands  72.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,36AboveNet Netherlands  58.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Wanadoo Netherlands  80.25 ms  0 %  4 ms  C  UP  4,36GEANT Netherlands  64 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Opentransit France  58 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Sprint Nextel France  164.5 ms  0 %  8 ms  D  UP  4,23Seabone Italy  144.5 ms  0 %  -7 ms  D  UP  4,33Infostrada Italy  75.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Telstra Australia  546.5 ms  0 %  -46 ms  F  UP  3,04Optus Australia  432.5 ms  0 %  60 ms  F  UP  2,52NTT Japan  383.25 ms  0 %  -14 ms  F  UP  3,53AboveNet Japan  460 ms  0 %  52 ms  F  UP  2,46Verizon Chech  154 ms  0 %  3 ms  D  UP  4,29ChinaNet China  601.25 ms  0 %  33 ms  F  UP  1,94PCCW Hong Kong  482.75 ms  0 %  -32 ms  F  UP  3,22Pacnet Singapore  482.75 ms  0 %  -30 ms  F  UP  3,20Isnet South Africa  378 ms  0 %  -40 ms  F  UP  3,80Maxnet New Zealand  507 ms  0 %  73 ms  F  DOWN  2,01Bell Canada  328.5 ms  0 %  -33 ms  F  UP  3,94Leaseweb Netherlands  60 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37The Planet US  219.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  E  UP  4,09Softlayer US  224.5 ms  0 %  8 ms  E  UP  4,03Dreamhost US  295.5 ms  0 %  40 ms  F  UP  3,44Rackspace US  176.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,24Serverloft Germany  52.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Host-Europe Germany  60.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Hetzner Germany  101.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,35OVH  72.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  UP  4,36*Total ping time is*  14238.5 ms     




*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGI Italy  95 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35NGZ-Server Germany  62.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37K-Play Germany  88.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36GC-Server Germany  70 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37247CS Germany  94.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35Jolt UK  68 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Multiplay UK  67 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37ServerFFS Netherlands  60 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37GS-NET Netherlands  59.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37EA US  219 ms  0 %  -1 ms  E  UP  4,11Valve US  290.5 ms  0 %  26 ms  F  UP  3,59Gameservers US  141.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,32esport-servers de  51.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Clanhost Netherlands  59.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37RDSNET Romania   80 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Fastweb Italy  142.25 ms  0 %  -3 ms  D  UP  4,33Dataplex Hungary  102.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,35LB-Server Germany  103.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,35G-Portal Germany  51.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,38*Total ping time is*  1906.25 ms     



*Total ping time is* *16797 ms*  7  30  16  23  8  20Greek servers  652.25  59,30 msInternational servers  14238.5  197,76 msGameservers  1906.25  105,90 ms

*Your WAN IP is 77.49. xxxxx**Your BBRAS is 194.219.231.69* *Your ISP is :  FORTHnet SA*Test date and time is Πέμπτη 03-06-2010 and time 21:43:29Server List by Someonefromhell v0.432 Threads in useMOS (mean opinion score), is scaled from 5=best to 1=worst 

*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  9.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Wind  219.25 ms  0 %  22 ms  E  UP  3,94Cyta Hellas  91.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,35On Telecoms  9 ms  0 %  -1 ms  A  UP  4,40Vivodi  8.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  A  UP  4,40Forthnet  7.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  UP  4,40OTE  9.5 ms  0 %  -3 ms  A  UP  4,40Netone  8.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40NTUA@GRNET  7.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Vodafone  182.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  UP  4,22Orange Business Hellas  139.25 ms  25 %   37 ms  D  UP  1,26Verizon Hellas  184.75 ms  0 %  4 ms  D  UP  4,20*Total ping time is*  877.25 ms     




*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





DE-CIX  161 ms  0 %  11 ms  D  UP  4,23AMS-IX  119.5 ms  0 %  -5 ms  C  UP  4,34LINX  133.25 ms  0 %  11 ms  D  UP  4,31NL-IX  196.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  UP  4,17RIPN@MSK-IX  242.25 ms  0 %  90 ms  E  UP  3,20ESPANIX  197.25 ms  0 %  -14 ms  D  UP  4,27MIX  65.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37PANAP  125 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,33Akamai  113.5 ms  25 %   1 ms  C  DOWN  1,51Cachefly  53.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,38Google CDN  127 ms  25 %   23 ms  D  DOWN  1,39Google CDN  124.5 ms  25 %   1 ms  C  DOWN  1,50Google CDN  172 ms  0 %  -8 ms  D  DOWN  4,30Yahoo US  281.25 ms  0 %  -70 ms  F  UP  4,32AT and T US  235 ms  25 %   54 ms  E  DOWN  1,01Global Crossing US  304.5 ms  0 %  78 ms  F  UP  3,00Level3 US  274 ms  0 %  -40 ms  F  DOWN  4,19Telia US  252 ms  0 %  -80 ms  F  UP  4,35Qwest US  322.5 ms  0 %  75 ms  F  DOWN  2,94Tata Communications US  332 ms  0 %  -16 ms  F  DOWN  3,79Verizon US  274.75 ms  0 %  -29 ms  F  DOWN  4,12Savvis US  244.5 ms  0 %  -6 ms  E  UP  4,06America Online Transit Data Network US  243.75 ms  0 %  126 ms  E  UP  2,82Cogent Communications US  300.75 ms  0 %  36 ms  F  UP  3,45Hurricane Electric US  347.5 ms  0 %  -5 ms  F  DOWN  3,62AboveNet US  315 ms  0 %  25 ms  F  UP  3,49XO Communications US  303.25 ms  0 %  70 ms  F  DOWN  3,09Sprint Nextel US  277.75 ms  0 %  -32 ms  F  UP  4,13Allstream US  275 ms  0 %  -33 ms  F  UP  4,14Telecom US  204.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  DOWN  4,16Deutche Telecom Germany  132 ms  0 %  -16 ms  D  UP  4,35Global Crossing Germany  151.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,32Cogent Germany  157.75 ms  0 %  6 ms  D  DOWN  4,27Telia Germany  101.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  C  UP  4,35Level 3 Germany  115.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  C  UP  4,34Tata Communications Germany  109 ms  0 %  3 ms  C  UP  4,34Savvis Germany  163 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,28Cable and Wireless Germany  160.5 ms  0 %  9 ms  D  UP  4,24PCCW Germany  164.5 ms  0 %  6 ms  D  DOWN  4,25NTT Communications UK  171.5 ms  0 %  -3 ms  D  DOWN  4,28America Online Transit Data Network UK  121.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,34Tinet US  66.5 ms  0 %  3 ms  B  UP  4,37GEANT UK  95.75 ms  25 %   29 ms  C  UP  1,46British Telecom UK  178.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  DOWN  4,25Hurricane Electric UK  183.75 ms  0 %  -7 ms  D  UP  4,27Tinet Netherlands  185.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  D  UP  4,23AboveNet Netherlands  116.75 ms  0 %  -25 ms  C  UP  4,37Wanadoo Netherlands  149.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  D  UP  4,32GEANT Netherlands  157.75 ms  0 %  -8 ms  D  UP  4,32Opentransit France  120 ms  0 %  -6 ms  C  UP  4,35Sprint Nextel France  167 ms  0 %  -4 ms  D  UP  4,30Seabone Italy  143.25 ms  0 %  -12 ms  D  DOWN  4,34Infostrada Italy  74.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,36Telstra Australia  477.75 ms  0 %  -30 ms  F  DOWN  3,22Optus Australia  480.5 ms  0 %  -37 ms  F  UP  3,28NTT Japan  481.75 ms  0 %  -34 ms  F  UP  3,25AboveNet Japan  221.5 ms  50 %   40 ms  E  DOWN  1,00Verizon Chech  171.5 ms  0 %  -9 ms  D  UP  4,31ChinaNet China  525.75 ms  0 %  -14 ms  F  DOWN  2,81PCCW Hong Kong  455.25 ms  0 %  -27 ms  F  DOWN  3,31Pacnet Singapore  469.75 ms  0 %  23 ms  F  DOWN  2,71Isnet South Africa  424.25 ms  0 %  -34 ms  F  UP  3,53Maxnet New Zealand  488.75 ms  0 %  53 ms  F  DOWN  2,30Bell Canada  378.75 ms  0 %  -33 ms  F  UP  3,73Leaseweb Netherlands  116.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,34The Planet US  279 ms  0 %  59 ms  F  UP  3,33Softlayer US  280.25 ms  0 %  -20 ms  F  UP  4,03Dreamhost US  355.25 ms  0 %  7 ms  F  UP  3,47Rackspace US  220.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  E  UP  4,11Serverloft Germany  111.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,34Host-Europe Germany  175 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,26Hetzner Germany  64.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37OVH  137.75 ms  0 %  -2 ms  D  UP  4,33*Total ping time is*  16121.25 ms     




*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGI Italy  122.75 ms  0 %  -6 ms  C  UP  4,34NGZ-Server Germany  53.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,38K-Play Germany  118.25 ms  0 %  -5 ms  C  UP  4,34GC-Server Germany  163.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,28247CS Germany  168.5 ms  0 %  -3 ms  D  UP  4,29Jolt UK  130 ms  0 %  -27 ms  D  UP  4,36Multiplay UK  67 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37ServerFFS Netherlands  127.75 ms  0 %  3 ms  D  UP  4,33GS-NET Netherlands  122.25 ms  0 %  -4 ms  C  UP  4,34EA US  263.75 ms  0 %  -30 ms  F  UP  4,16Valve US  326.75 ms  0 %  -13 ms  F  UP  3,78Gameservers US  148.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  D  UP  4,32esport-servers de  111.5 ms  0 %  -3 ms  C  UP  4,35Clanhost Netherlands  116.25 ms  0 %  -29 ms  C  UP  4,37RDSNET Romania   139 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,33Fastweb Italy  143.75 ms  0 %  9 ms  D  UP  4,29Dataplex Hungary  126.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,33LB-Server Germany  52.75 ms  0 %  3 ms  B  DOWN  4,37G-Portal Germany  111 ms  0 %  -2 ms  C  UP  4,35*Total ping time is*  2613.5 ms     



*Total ping time is* *19612 ms*  7  8  20  34  8  27Greek servers  877.25  79,75 msInternational servers  16121.25  223,91 msGameservers  2613.5  145,19 ms

*Your WAN IP is 188.4. xxxxx**Your BBRAS is 194.219.239.194* *Your ISP is :  FORTHnet SA*Test date and time is Πέμπτη 03-06-2010 and time 21:57:08Server List by Someonefromhell v0.432 Threads in useMOS (mean opinion score), is scaled from 5=best to 1=worst 

*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  14 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Wind  94.75 ms  0 %  9 ms  C  DOWN  4,34Cyta Hellas  187.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,21On Telecoms  8.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  A  UP  4,40Vivodi  71 ms  0 %  5 ms  B  UP  4,36Forthnet  7.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40OTE  8 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Netone  64.75 ms  0 %  -7 ms  B  UP  4,38NTUA@GRNET  9.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,40Vodafone  123.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,34Orange Business Hellas  117.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,34Verizon Hellas  124.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,33*Total ping time is*  830.5 ms     




*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





DE-CIX  68.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  DOWN  4,37AMS-IX  99.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,35LINX  78.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36NL-IX  73.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,37RIPN@MSK-IX  107.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35ESPANIX  123 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,34MIX  71.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37PANAP  101 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35Akamai  70.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  UP  4,36Cachefly  53.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,38Google CDN  57.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37Google CDN  72.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,37Google CDN  72.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,36Yahoo US  154.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,31AT and T US  170 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,26Global Crossing US  189.5 ms  0 %  -5 ms  D  UP  4,24Level3 US  217.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  UP  4,11Telia US  152.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,11Qwest US  195 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  UP  4,18Tata Communications US  371.5 ms  0 %  -34 ms  F  UP  3,77Verizon US  152.25 ms  0 %  3 ms  D  UP  4,30Savvis US  185.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,22America Online Transit Data Network US  150.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,31Cogent Communications US  154.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  D  UP  4,31Hurricane Electric US  286.5 ms  0 %  -38 ms  F  UP  4,14AboveNet US  252 ms  0 %  6 ms  F  UP  3,94XO Communications US  277.25 ms  0 %  -31 ms  F  UP  4,12Sprint Nextel US  104.5 ms  25 %   1 ms  C  UP  1,52Allstream US  191.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,21Telecom US  223.5 ms  0 %  71 ms  E  UP  3,48Deutche Telecom Germany  73.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  UP  4,36Global Crossing Germany  54.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37Cogent Germany  64 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Telia Germany  65.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37Level 3 Germany  46 ms  25 %   0 ms  B  UP  1,58Tata Communications Germany  55.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,38Savvis Germany  63.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Cable and Wireless Germany  99.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  UP  4,35PCCW Germany  54.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37NTT Communications UK  112.75 ms  0 %  22 ms  C  UP  4,30America Online Transit Data Network UK  107 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35Tinet US  68.25 ms  0 %  4 ms  B  UP  4,36GEANT UK  71 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37British Telecom UK  81 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  UP  4,36Hurricane Electric UK  62.25 ms  25 %   2 ms  B  UP  1,56Tinet Netherlands  71.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37AboveNet Netherlands  98 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35Wanadoo Netherlands  75.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36GEANT Netherlands  62.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Opentransit France  64.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  UP  4,37Sprint Nextel France  68 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Seabone Italy  70.25 ms  0 %  -6 ms  B  UP  4,37Infostrada Italy  78.75 ms  0 %  9 ms  C  UP  4,35Telstra Australia  417.75 ms  0 %  -85 ms  F  UP  4,00Optus Australia  454.5 ms  0 %  -78 ms  F  UP  3,79NTT Japan  428.5 ms  0 %  66 ms  F  UP  2,48AboveNet Japan  455.25 ms  0 %  -37 ms  F  UP  3,41Verizon Chech  62.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37ChinaNet China  491.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  UP  2,83PCCW Hong Kong  455 ms  0 %  -40 ms  F  UP  3,44Pacnet Singapore  430 ms  0 %  -38 ms  F  UP  3,54Isnet South Africa  353.75 ms  0 %  11 ms  F  UP  3,43Maxnet New Zealand  307.5 ms  25 %   66 ms  F  UP  1,02Bell Canada  257 ms  0 %  -16 ms  F  UP  4,09Leaseweb Netherlands  65.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37The Planet US  193.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,19Softlayer US  144.75 ms  25 %   1 ms  D  UP  1,48Dreamhost US  276 ms  0 %  -39 ms  F  UP  4,18Rackspace US  197.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,19Serverloft Germany  57.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37Host-Europe Germany  95.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  UP  4,35Hetzner Germany  101.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,35OVH  74 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37*Total ping time is*  11463 ms     




*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGI Italy  100 ms  0 %  4 ms  C  UP  4,35NGZ-Server Germany  96.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35K-Play Germany  94.25 ms  0 %  -2 ms  C  UP  4,36GC-Server Germany  104.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,35247CS Germany  60 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Jolt UK  65.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37Multiplay UK  67.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37ServerFFS Netherlands  66.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37GS-NET Netherlands  99 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35EA US  196.75 ms  0 %  12 ms  D  UP  4,10Valve US  263.75 ms  0 %  18 ms  F  UP  3,79Gameservers US  140.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  UP  4,32esport-servers de  58 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Clanhost Netherlands  102 ms  0 %  3 ms  C  UP  4,35RDSNET Romania   120.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,34Fastweb Italy  65.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37Dataplex Hungary  75.25 ms  0 %  4 ms  C  UP  4,36LB-Server Germany  67.25 ms  0 %  -6 ms  B  UP  4,38G-Portal Germany  92.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35*Total ping time is*  1934.5 ms     



*Total ping time is* *14228 ms*  5  37  28  16  2  16Greek servers  830.5  75,50 msInternational servers  11463  159,21 msGameservers  1934.5  107,47 ms

*Your WAN IP is 188.4. xxxxx**Your BBRAS is 194.219.239.194* *Your ISP is :  FORTHnet SA*Test date and time is Πέμπτη 03-06-2010 and time 22:00:34Server List by Someonefromhell v0.432 Threads in useMOS (mean opinion score), is scaled from 5=best to 1=worst 

*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  17.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  UP  4,39Wind  101.5 ms  0 %  3 ms  C  UP  4,35Cyta Hellas  190 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  UP  4,19On Telecoms  9.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,40Vivodi  69.75 ms  0 %  9 ms  B  DOWN  4,36Forthnet  7.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  A  UP  4,40OTE  8 ms  0 %  -1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Netone  59.25 ms  0 %  3 ms  B  DOWN  4,37NTUA@GRNET  9 ms  0 %  -2 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Vodafone  124.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,33Orange Business Hellas  117.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,34Verizon Hellas  125 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,34*Total ping time is*  839 ms     




*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





DE-CIX  68.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37AMS-IX  99 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,35LINX  83.5 ms  0 %  4 ms  C  UP  4,35NL-IX  73.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,36RIPN@MSK-IX  108 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35ESPANIX  122.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,34MIX  66.25 ms  0 %  -4 ms  B  DOWN  4,37PANAP  101.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,35Akamai  7.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Cachefly  53.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,38Google CDN  57.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Google CDN  69 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Google CDN  72.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Yahoo US  155.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,31AT and T US  170 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,26Global Crossing US  193 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,20Level3 US  207.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  E  DOWN  4,15Telia US  150.75 ms  0 %  -10 ms  D  DOWN  4,33Qwest US  193 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,19Tata Communications US  361 ms  0 %  -4 ms  F  DOWN  3,54Verizon US  161.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,28Savvis US  186.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,21America Online Transit Data Network US  150.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  DOWN  4,32Cogent Communications US  154.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,31Hurricane Electric US  237.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  DOWN  4,03AboveNet US  229 ms  0 %  -46 ms  E  DOWN  4,33XO Communications US  277.5 ms  0 %  -66 ms  F  UP  4,32Sprint Nextel US  139.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,33Allstream US  194.75 ms  0 %  -16 ms  D  UP  4,28Telecom US  209 ms  0 %  2 ms  E  DOWN  4,13Deutche Telecom Germany  71.25 ms  0 %  3 ms  B  DOWN  4,36Global Crossing Germany  56 ms  0 %  3 ms  B  UP  4,37Cogent Germany  66.25 ms  0 %  -5 ms  B  UP  4,37Telia Germany  66.25 ms  0 %  32 ms  B  UP  4,33Level 3 Germany  62.25 ms  0 %  -2 ms  B  UP  4,37Tata Communications Germany  56.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Savvis Germany  70.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Cable and Wireless Germany  100.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,35PCCW Germany  56 ms  0 %  -2 ms  B  UP  4,38NTT Communications UK  114.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,34America Online Transit Data Network UK  111.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,34Tinet US  71.75 ms  0 %  -2 ms  B  UP  4,37GEANT UK  73.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  UP  4,36British Telecom UK  82 ms  0 %  3 ms  C  UP  4,36Hurricane Electric UK  76.25 ms  0 %  -3 ms  C  UP  4,37Tinet Netherlands  74.25 ms  0 %  -2 ms  B  UP  4,37AboveNet Netherlands  102.25 ms  0 %  4 ms  C  UP  4,34Wanadoo Netherlands  77 ms  0 %  -2 ms  C  UP  4,37GEANT Netherlands  66.25 ms  0 %  -4 ms  B  UP  4,37Opentransit France  70 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Sprint Nextel France  73 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  UP  4,36Seabone Italy  77.75 ms  0 %  -8 ms  C  UP  4,37Infostrada Italy  81.75 ms  0 %  9 ms  C  UP  4,35Telstra Australia  392 ms  0 %  20 ms  F  DOWN  3,15Optus Australia  480.25 ms  0 %  67 ms  F  UP  2,20NTT Japan  380.25 ms  0 %  22 ms  F  DOWN  3,19AboveNet Japan  391.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  F  DOWN  3,37Verizon Chech  62 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37ChinaNet China  466.5 ms  0 %  3 ms  F  DOWN  2,94PCCW Hong Kong  402.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  DOWN  3,29Pacnet Singapore  379 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  DOWN  3,42Isnet South Africa  329 ms  0 %  4 ms  F  DOWN  3,62Maxnet New Zealand  372.25 ms  0 %  -6 ms  F  UP  3,51Bell Canada  239.25 ms  0 %  3 ms  E  DOWN  4,01Leaseweb Netherlands  65.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37The Planet US  196.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,19Softlayer US  193 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,19Dreamhost US  233.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  DOWN  4,05Rackspace US  196.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,18Serverloft Germany  58.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Host-Europe Germany  95.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Hetzner Germany  101.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35OVH  74.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,36*Total ping time is*  11219.5 ms     




*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGI Italy  100.25 ms  0 %  -4 ms  C  UP  4,35NGZ-Server Germany  96.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35K-Play Germany  95.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,35GC-Server Germany  113.75 ms  0 %  -16 ms  C  UP  4,36247CS Germany  60 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Jolt UK  65.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Multiplay UK  68.25 ms  0 %  -2 ms  B  UP  4,37ServerFFS Netherlands  66.75 ms  0 %  -4 ms  B  UP  4,37GS-NET Netherlands  99 ms  0 %  -2 ms  C  DOWN  4,35EA US  194.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  DOWN  4,18Valve US  230 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  DOWN  4,07Gameservers US  141.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  D  UP  4,33esport-servers de  58.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,37Clanhost Netherlands  101.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  C  DOWN  4,35RDSNET Romania   120.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,34Fastweb Italy  66.75 ms  0 %  -5 ms  B  UP  4,37Dataplex Hungary  75.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  DOWN  4,36LB-Server Germany  66.25 ms  0 %  6 ms  B  DOWN  4,36G-Portal Germany  91.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36*Total ping time is*  1912.5 ms     



*Total ping time is* *13971 ms*  6  34  29  17  7  11Greek servers  839  76,27 msInternational servers  11219.5  155,83 msGameservers  1912.5  106,25 ms 
Test date and time is Πέμπτη 03-06-2010 and time 22:00:27Cogentco   0,41Mirrorservice   0,17Apple   1,69Nvidia   0,48Microsoft   0,37LeaseWeb   0,23ServerBoost   0,18ThinkBroadband   0,47Cachefly   0,77Ovh   0,53Ntua   1,28Forthnet   2,02Otenet   1,67RootBSD   0,04*Average speed for 14 hosts*  0,74 MB/s

*Your WAN IP is 79.103 xxxxx**Your BBRAS is 194.219.231.70* *Your ISP is :  FORTHnet SA*Test date and time is Πέμπτη 03-06-2010 and time 22:11:11Server List by Someonefromhell v0.432 Threads in useMOS (mean opinion score), is scaled from 5=best to 1=worst 

*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  12 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Wind  95.25 ms  0 %  -3 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Cyta Hellas  148 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,32On Telecoms  8.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Vivodi  65.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Forthnet  7.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40OTE  8 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Netone  65.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37NTUA@GRNET  7.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Vodafone  115.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,34Orange Business Hellas  113 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,34Verizon Hellas  117.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,34*Total ping time is*  763.5 ms     




*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





DE-CIX  59 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37AMS-IX  56.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37LINX  84.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36NL-IX  79 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36RIPN@MSK-IX  98.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,35ESPANIX  86 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36MIX  60.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37PANAP  58 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Akamai  68.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37Cachefly  48 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Google CDN  55.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Google CDN  65 ms  0 %  11 ms  B  DOWN  4,36Google CDN  63 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Yahoo US  143.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  DOWN  4,32AT and T US  159.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,29Global Crossing US  170.25 ms  0 %  4 ms  D  DOWN  4,24Level3 US  181.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  DOWN  4,22Telia US  140.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,32Qwest US  167 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,27Tata Communications US  235.75 ms  0 %  44 ms  E  DOWN  3,68Verizon US  142.75 ms  0 %  3 ms  D  DOWN  4,32Savvis US  167 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,27America Online Transit Data Network US  142 ms  0 %  4 ms  D  DOWN  4,32Cogent Communications US  142.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  D  DOWN  4,33Hurricane Electric US  284.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  UP  3,85AboveNet US  252 ms  0 %  -112 ms  F  UP  4,39XO Communications US  278 ms  0 %  -30 ms  F  UP  4,11Sprint Nextel US  138 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,33Allstream US  195.75 ms  0 %  3 ms  D  UP  4,17Telecom US  185.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  DOWN  4,21Deutche Telecom Germany  71.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Global Crossing Germany  49.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Cogent Germany  63.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Telia Germany  48.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Level 3 Germany  52 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Tata Communications Germany  49.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Savvis Germany  68.75 ms  0 %  8 ms  B  DOWN  4,36Cable and Wireless Germany  57.5 ms  0 %  5 ms  B  DOWN  4,37PCCW Germany  49 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38NTT Communications UK  65.25 ms  0 %  -11 ms  B  DOWN  4,38America Online Transit Data Network UK  63.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Tinet US  74.75 ms  0 %  -6 ms  B  UP  4,37GEANT UK  73.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37British Telecom UK  76.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Hurricane Electric UK  88.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36Tinet Netherlands  65.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37AboveNet Netherlands  55.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Wanadoo Netherlands  86.75 ms  0 %  -4 ms  C  UP  4,36GEANT Netherlands  59 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Opentransit France  29 ms  50 %   0 ms  A  DOWN  2,68Sprint Nextel France  64.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Seabone Italy  78.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,36Infostrada Italy  69.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Telstra Australia  467.25 ms  0 %  -89 ms  F  UP  3,83Optus Australia  456 ms  0 %  28 ms  F  DOWN  2,73NTT Japan  379.25 ms  0 %  -87 ms  F  DOWN  4,16AboveNet Japan  379.75 ms  0 %  -33 ms  F  DOWN  3,73Verizon Chech  56.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,38ChinaNet China  458.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  F  DOWN  3,04PCCW Hong Kong  472 ms  0 %  -75 ms  F  UP  3,69Pacnet Singapore  455.5 ms  0 %  68 ms  F  UP  2,32Isnet South Africa  384.25 ms  0 %  -13 ms  F  UP  3,52Maxnet New Zealand  404.25 ms  0 %  67 ms  F  UP  2,59Bell Canada  277.25 ms  0 %  -35 ms  F  UP  4,15Leaseweb Netherlands  57 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37The Planet US  173 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  DOWN  4,24Softlayer US  171 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  DOWN  4,25Dreamhost US  300.75 ms  0 %  46 ms  F  UP  3,35Rackspace US  175 ms  0 %  3 ms  D  DOWN  4,23Serverloft Germany  49.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Host-Europe Germany  51.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Hetzner Germany  52 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38OVH  90.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,35*Total ping time is*  10778.5 ms     




*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGI Italy  58.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37NGZ-Server Germany  53.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38K-Play Germany  51.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,38GC-Server Germany  61.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37247CS Germany  50.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Jolt UK  64.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Multiplay UK  61.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37ServerFFS Netherlands  60 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  DOWN  4,37GS-NET Netherlands  56 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38EA US  175 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,25Valve US  274.25 ms  0 %  -37 ms  F  UP  4,17Gameservers US  137.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,33esport-servers de  48.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Clanhost Netherlands  56.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  DOWN  4,37RDSNET Romania   77 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Fastweb Italy  60 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Dataplex Hungary  66.75 ms  0 %  6 ms  B  DOWN  4,36LB-Server Germany  57.5 ms  0 %  -6 ms  B  DOWN  4,38G-Portal Germany  48.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,38*Total ping time is*  1519.25 ms     



*Total ping time is* *13061.25 ms*  6  49  14  19  1  15Greek servers  763.5  69,41 msInternational servers  10778.5  149,70 msGameservers  1519.25  84,40 ms

*Your WAN IP is 79.103 xxxxx**Your BBRAS is 194.219.231.70* *Your ISP is :  FORTHnet SA*Test date and time is Πέμπτη 03-06-2010 and time 22:31:18Server List by Someonefromhell v0.432 Threads in useMOS (mean opinion score), is scaled from 5=best to 1=worst 

*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  23.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  A  UP  4,39Wind  96.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35Cyta Hellas  148.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,35On Telecoms  8.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Vivodi  64.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Forthnet  7.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40OTE  9.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  A  UP  4,40Netone  65.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37NTUA@GRNET  7.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Vodafone  115.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,34Orange Business Hellas  113.75 ms  0 %  3 ms  C  UP  4,34Verizon Hellas  118.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,34*Total ping time is*  778 ms     




*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





DE-CIX  59.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37AMS-IX  56.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37LINX  71.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37NL-IX  79 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36RIPN@MSK-IX  98.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,35ESPANIX  86 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36MIX  60 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37PANAP  57.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Akamai  60.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Cachefly  47.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Google CDN  49 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Google CDN  65 ms  0 %  9 ms  B  DOWN  4,36Google CDN  63 ms  0 %  -2 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Yahoo US  143.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,32AT and T US  158.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,30Global Crossing US  170.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,26Level3 US  181 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,23Telia US  145.25 ms  0 %  6 ms  D  UP  4,30Qwest US  181 ms  0 %  -16 ms  D  UP  4,32Tata Communications US  212 ms  0 %  3 ms  E  DOWN  4,11Verizon US  142.25 ms  0 %  -3 ms  D  DOWN  4,33Savvis US  167.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  UP  4,26America Online Transit Data Network US  143 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,32Cogent Communications US  142.5 ms  0 %  -5 ms  D  DOWN  4,33Hurricane Electric US  235.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  DOWN  4,05AboveNet US  208 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  DOWN  4,15XO Communications US  224.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  DOWN  4,08Sprint Nextel US  138.5 ms  0 %  3 ms  D  UP  4,32Allstream US  196.5 ms  0 %  4 ms  D  UP  4,16Telecom US  192.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,20Deutche Telecom Germany  75.25 ms  0 %  16 ms  C  UP  4,35Global Crossing Germany  49.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Cogent Germany  63.25 ms  0 %  -2 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Telia Germany  52.75 ms  0 %  16 ms  B  UP  4,36Level 3 Germany  52.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,38Tata Communications Germany  49 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Savvis Germany  66 ms  0 %  -5 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Cable and Wireless Germany  55.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38PCCW Germany  49 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,38NTT Communications UK  63 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37America Online Transit Data Network UK  66 ms  0 %  9 ms  B  UP  4,36Tinet US  65 ms  0 %  3 ms  B  DOWN  4,37GEANT UK  73 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37British Telecom UK  76.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Hurricane Electric UK  85.5 ms  0 %  7 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Tinet Netherlands  66 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  UP  4,37AboveNet Netherlands  56.5 ms  0 %  3 ms  B  UP  4,37Wanadoo Netherlands  70.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37GEANT Netherlands  56.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Opentransit France  58.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37Sprint Nextel France  64.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Seabone Italy  72.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Infostrada Italy  70.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Telstra Australia  382 ms  0 %  -2 ms  F  DOWN  3,42Optus Australia  381 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  DOWN  3,40NTT Japan  342.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  DOWN  3,59AboveNet Japan  344.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  F  DOWN  3,60Verizon Chech  56 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38ChinaNet China  395.75 ms  0 %  -2 ms  F  DOWN  3,36PCCW Hong Kong  462.5 ms  0 %  -97 ms  F  DOWN  3,92Pacnet Singapore  380.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  F  DOWN  3,39Isnet South Africa  317 ms  0 %  4 ms  F  DOWN  3,68Maxnet New Zealand  344.5 ms  0 %  4 ms  F  DOWN  3,55Bell Canada  221.25 ms  0 %  -6 ms  E  DOWN  4,14Leaseweb Netherlands  57.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37The Planet US  173.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,25Softlayer US  170.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,26Dreamhost US  236.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  E  DOWN  4,05Rackspace US  175.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  UP  4,24Serverloft Germany  49.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Host-Europe Germany  52.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,38Hetzner Germany  54.5 ms  0 %  -5 ms  B  UP  4,38OVH  91 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36*Total ping time is*  9981.25 ms     




*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGI Italy  59.5 ms  0 %  4 ms  B  UP  4,37NGZ-Server Germany  54.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  UP  4,37K-Play Germany  51.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,38GC-Server Germany  61.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37247CS Germany  51.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,38Jolt UK  64.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  B  UP  4,37Multiplay UK  61.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37ServerFFS Netherlands  59.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  DOWN  4,37GS-NET Netherlands  56 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38EA US  175.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  UP  4,24Valve US  224.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  E  DOWN  4,07Gameservers US  139 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,33esport-servers de  48.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Clanhost Netherlands  57.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  B  UP  4,38RDSNET Romania   76.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Fastweb Italy  60.25 ms  0 %  -3 ms  B  UP  4,38Dataplex Hungary  71.25 ms  0 %  9 ms  B  UP  4,36LB-Server Germany  57.75 ms  0 %  8 ms  B  UP  4,37G-Portal Germany  50 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,38*Total ping time is*  1481.5 ms     



*Total ping time is* *12240.75 ms*  5  52  12  19  7  9Greek servers  778  70,73 msInternational servers  9981.25  138,63 msGameservers  1481.5  82,31 ms 
Test date and time is Πέμπτη 03-06-2010 and time 22:31:14Cogentco   0,15Mirrorservice   0,32Apple   0,22Nvidia   0,44Microsoft   0,65LeaseWeb   0,52ServerBoost   0,41ThinkBroadband   0,37Cachefly   0,85Ovh   0,04Ntua   1,72Forthnet   1,94Otenet   1,57RootBSD   0,11*Average speed for 14 hosts*  0,67 MB/s

*Your WAN IP is 62.1.2 xxxxx**Your BBRAS is 194.219.231.33* *Your ISP is :  FORTHnet SA*Test date and time is Παρασκευή 04-06-2010 and time 08:18:58Server List by Someonefromhell v0.432 Threads in useMOS (mean opinion score), is scaled from 5=best to 1=worst 

*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  8.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Wind  103.25 ms  0 %  24 ms  C  UP  4,32Cyta Hellas  97.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,35On Telecoms  9.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,40Vivodi  7.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Forthnet  7 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40OTE  7.75 ms  0 %  -2 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Netone  8 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40NTUA@GRNET  7.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,40Vodafone  140 ms  0 %  14 ms  D  UP  4,27Orange Business Hellas  125.75 ms  0 %  -4 ms  D  UP  4,34Verizon Hellas  127.5 ms  0 %  14 ms  D  UP  4,30*Total ping time is*  650 ms     




*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





DE-CIX  72.25 ms  0 %  -13 ms  B  UP  4,38AMS-IX  71 ms  0 %  -14 ms  B  UP  4,38LINX  74.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  UP  4,36NL-IX  97.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  C  UP  4,35RIPN@MSK-IX  107.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  C  UP  4,35ESPANIX  90.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36MIX  65.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  B  UP  4,37PANAP  70.75 ms  0 %  -14 ms  B  UP  4,38Akamai  7.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Cachefly  55.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37Google CDN  73 ms  0 %  -11 ms  B  UP  4,38Google CDN  86.75 ms  0 %  4 ms  C  UP  4,35Google CDN  84 ms  0 %  -3 ms  C  UP  4,36Yahoo US  153.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,32AT and T US  177.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,24Global Crossing US  175 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,25Level3 US  192.75 ms  0 %  14 ms  D  UP  4,10Telia US  149.75 ms  0 %  14 ms  D  UP  4,24Qwest US  181.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,22Tata Communications US  215.5 ms  0 %  -16 ms  E  UP  4,22Verizon US  162.75 ms  0 %  26 ms  D  UP  4,12Savvis US  179.75 ms  0 %  22 ms  D  UP  4,09America Online Transit Data Network US  151.5 ms  0 %  -3 ms  D  UP  4,32Cogent Communications US  154.75 ms  0 %  -4 ms  D  UP  4,32Hurricane Electric US  230.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  DOWN  4,07AboveNet US  226.5 ms  0 %  16 ms  E  UP  3,96XO Communications US  228 ms  0 %  13 ms  E  UP  3,98Sprint Nextel US  146 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,32Allstream US  178.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,24Telecom US  193.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,19Deutche Telecom Germany  80.75 ms  0 %  15 ms  C  UP  4,34Global Crossing Germany  56.25 ms  0 %  -2 ms  B  UP  4,38Cogent Germany  75.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36Telia Germany  57.25 ms  0 %  -5 ms  B  UP  4,38Level 3 Germany  69.25 ms  0 %  -7 ms  B  UP  4,38Tata Communications Germany  58.25 ms  0 %  -13 ms  B  UP  4,39Savvis Germany  75.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36Cable and Wireless Germany  80 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,36PCCW Germany  152.25 ms  0 %  -129 ms  D  UP  4,45NTT Communications UK  70.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37America Online Transit Data Network UK  77.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,36Tinet US  80 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,36GEANT UK  69 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  DOWN  4,37British Telecom UK  80.5 ms  0 %  12 ms  C  UP  4,35Hurricane Electric UK  98.75 ms  0 %  -14 ms  C  UP  4,37Tinet Netherlands  78.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36AboveNet Netherlands  80 ms  0 %  -39 ms  C  UP  4,40Wanadoo Netherlands  79 ms  0 %  -16 ms  C  UP  4,38GEANT Netherlands  67.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Opentransit France  72.75 ms  0 %  19 ms  B  UP  4,34Sprint Nextel France  77.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36Seabone Italy  56.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Infostrada Italy  82 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,36Telstra Australia  392.75 ms  0 %  28 ms  F  UP  3,06Optus Australia  391 ms  0 %  14 ms  F  UP  3,22NTT Japan  342.25 ms  0 %  -4 ms  F  DOWN  3,63AboveNet Japan  360 ms  0 %  -11 ms  F  UP  3,62Verizon Chech  78 ms  0 %  -4 ms  C  UP  4,37ChinaNet China  552.75 ms  0 %  -2 ms  F  UP  2,54PCCW Hong Kong  313.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  F  DOWN  3,75Pacnet Singapore  407.5 ms  0 %  -11 ms  F  UP  3,39Isnet South Africa  325.75 ms  0 %  -3 ms  F  UP  3,70Maxnet New Zealand  375.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  F  UP  3,44Bell Canada  232.25 ms  0 %  -3 ms  E  UP  4,08Leaseweb Netherlands  73 ms  0 %  -19 ms  B  UP  4,39The Planet US  191.5 ms  0 %  12 ms  D  UP  4,12Softlayer US  189.75 ms  0 %  3 ms  D  UP  4,19Dreamhost US  245.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  UP  4,01Rackspace US  195.25 ms  0 %  11 ms  D  UP  4,11Serverloft Germany  69.25 ms  0 %  -14 ms  B  UP  4,38Host-Europe Germany  64.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,37Hetzner Germany  71 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  UP  4,36OVH  75.25 ms  0 %  -2 ms  C  DOWN  4,37*Total ping time is*  10775.5 ms     




*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGI Italy  75.75 ms  0 %  18 ms  C  UP  4,34NGZ-Server Germany  62.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37K-Play Germany  64.5 ms  0 %  14 ms  B  UP  4,35GC-Server Germany  74 ms  0 %  4 ms  B  UP  4,36247CS Germany  63.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37Jolt UK  75.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  UP  4,36Multiplay UK  69 ms  0 %  4 ms  B  UP  4,36ServerFFS Netherlands  70.5 ms  0 %  18 ms  B  UP  4,35GS-NET Netherlands  72.75 ms  0 %  9 ms  B  UP  4,36EA US  192.75 ms  0 %  -16 ms  D  UP  4,29Valve US  232.75 ms  0 %  9 ms  E  UP  3,99Gameservers US  144.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,32esport-servers de  69.25 ms  0 %  -5 ms  B  UP  4,37Clanhost Netherlands  71.5 ms  0 %  -14 ms  B  UP  4,38RDSNET Romania   98.25 ms  0 %  12 ms  C  UP  4,34Fastweb Italy  53.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Dataplex Hungary  82.75 ms  0 %  13 ms  C  UP  4,34LB-Server Germany  68 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  UP  4,37G-Portal Germany  66.5 ms  0 %  10 ms  B  UP  4,36*Total ping time is*  1707.5 ms     



*Total ping time is* *13133 ms*  8  32  26  22  7  9Greek servers  650  59,09 msInternational servers  10775.5  149,66 msGameservers  1707.5  94,86 ms 
Test date and time is Παρασκευή 04-06-2010 and time 08:18:55Cogentco   0,34Mirrorservice   0,65Apple   2,20Nvidia   1,81Microsoft   1,92LeaseWeb   0,95ServerBoost   0,94ThinkBroadband   1,04Cachefly   1,78Ovh   0,80Ntua   1,79Forthnet   2,07Otenet   2,17RootBSD   0,57*Average speed for 14 hosts*  1,36 MB/s

*Your WAN IP is 77.49. xxxxx**Your BBRAS is 194.219.231.69* *Your ISP is :  FORTHnet SA*Test date and time is Παρασκευή 04-06-2010 and time 14:56:10Server List by Someonefromhell v0.432 Threads in useMOS (mean opinion score), is scaled from 5=best to 1=worst 

*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  6.5 ms  25 %   -8 ms  A  DOWN  1,64Wind  101.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Cyta Hellas  94 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,35On Telecoms  9.75 ms  0 %  3 ms  A  UP  4,40Vivodi  7.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Forthnet  7 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40OTE  9.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  A  UP  4,40Netone  8 ms  0 %  -1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40NTUA@GRNET  7.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,40Vodafone  107.25 ms  25 %   -125 ms  C  DOWN  1,78Orange Business Hellas  123 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,34Verizon Hellas  127.75 ms  0 %  3 ms  D  UP  4,33*Total ping time is*  609.5 ms     




*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





DE-CIX  152.25 ms  0 %  -3 ms  D  UP  4,32AMS-IX  66.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37LINX  76.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36NL-IX  167.25 ms  0 %  4 ms  D  UP  4,25RIPN@MSK-IX  229.25 ms  0 %  -57 ms  E  UP  4,34ESPANIX  199.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  UP  4,16MIX  65.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  UP  4,37PANAP  67.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Akamai  53 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,38Cachefly  53.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Google CDN  158.25 ms  0 %  -17 ms  D  UP  4,34Google CDN  157.75 ms  0 %  -12 ms  D  UP  4,33Google CDN  165.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,28Yahoo US  280 ms  0 %  -78 ms  F  UP  4,34AT and T US  277.75 ms  0 %  -32 ms  F  UP  4,13Global Crossing US  303.25 ms  0 %  74 ms  F  UP  3,05Level3 US  191 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  DOWN  4,21Telia US  156.25 ms  0 %  -4 ms  D  UP  4,32Qwest US  303.25 ms  0 %  79 ms  F  UP  3,00Tata Communications US  251.5 ms  0 %  -28 ms  F  UP  4,19Verizon US  214.75 ms  25 %   -64 ms  E  UP  1,54Savvis US  177.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  DOWN  4,25America Online Transit Data Network US  152 ms  0 %  14 ms  D  UP  4,24Cogent Communications US  275 ms  0 %  -33 ms  F  UP  4,14Hurricane Electric US  377.25 ms  0 %  -37 ms  F  UP  3,77AboveNet US  251.5 ms  0 %  -34 ms  F  UP  4,22XO Communications US  328.75 ms  0 %  -29 ms  F  UP  3,91Sprint Nextel US  249 ms  0 %  40 ms  E  UP  3,66Allstream US  172 ms  0 %  -14 ms  D  DOWN  4,32Telecom US  194.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,18Deutche Telecom Germany  82 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36Global Crossing Germany  146.75 ms  0 %  5 ms  D  UP  4,30Cogent Germany  169.25 ms  0 %  -11 ms  D  UP  4,32Telia Germany  42.5 ms  25 %   15 ms  B  DOWN  1,55Level 3 Germany  62.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Tata Communications Germany  59.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Savvis Germany  170.75 ms  0 %  -5 ms  D  UP  4,29Cable and Wireless Germany  154.75 ms  0 %  -5 ms  D  UP  4,32PCCW Germany  155.5 ms  0 %  -6 ms  D  UP  4,32NTT Communications UK  157.5 ms  0 %  28 ms  D  UP  4,13America Online Transit Data Network UK  77.5 ms  0 %  18 ms  C  DOWN  4,34Tinet US  75.75 ms  0 %  -3 ms  C  DOWN  4,37GEANT UK  74 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37British Telecom UK  162.75 ms  0 %  -10 ms  D  UP  4,32Hurricane Electric UK  179.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  UP  4,22Tinet Netherlands  155 ms  0 %  -4 ms  D  UP  4,32AboveNet Netherlands  65.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Wanadoo Netherlands  76 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36GEANT Netherlands  163 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,28Opentransit France  69 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Sprint Nextel France  162.75 ms  0 %  -3 ms  D  UP  4,30Seabone Italy  145.25 ms  0 %  -9 ms  D  UP  4,33Infostrada Italy  86 ms  0 %  16 ms  C  UP  4,34Telstra Australia  505.75 ms  0 %  66 ms  F  UP  2,08Optus Australia  482.5 ms  0 %  -30 ms  F  UP  3,20NTT Japan  371.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  UP  3,46AboveNet Japan  387 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  UP  3,38Verizon Chech  169.25 ms  0 %  18 ms  D  UP  4,16ChinaNet China  537.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  DOWN  2,60PCCW Hong Kong  481.25 ms  0 %  -37 ms  F  UP  3,28Pacnet Singapore  429.75 ms  0 %  65 ms  F  UP  2,48Isnet South Africa  378.25 ms  0 %  -37 ms  F  UP  3,77Maxnet New Zealand  508 ms  0 %  69 ms  F  UP  2,04Bell Canada  352.5 ms  0 %  -36 ms  F  UP  3,87Leaseweb Netherlands  66 ms  0 %  -14 ms  B  DOWN  4,38The Planet US  183.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,22Softlayer US  180.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,23Dreamhost US  399.75 ms  0 %  -2 ms  F  UP  3,34Rackspace US  182 ms  0 %  12 ms  D  DOWN  4,15Serverloft Germany  59.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Host-Europe Germany  153 ms  0 %  3 ms  D  UP  4,30Hetzner Germany  64.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37OVH  90 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36*Total ping time is*  14442.75 ms     




*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGI Italy  68.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37NGZ-Server Germany  53.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38K-Play Germany  61.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37GC-Server Germany  153.75 ms  0 %  -7 ms  D  UP  4,33247CS Germany  274 ms  0 %  -47 ms  F  UP  4,24Jolt UK  76.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36Multiplay UK  70 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37ServerFFS Netherlands  70.75 ms  0 %  4 ms  B  UP  4,36GS-NET Netherlands  66 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37EA US  185 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,22Valve US  260.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  UP  3,94Gameservers US  139.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,33esport-servers de  59 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Clanhost Netherlands  66.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37RDSNET Romania   106.75 ms  0 %  -4 ms  C  UP  4,35Fastweb Italy  139.75 ms  0 %  12 ms  D  UP  4,28Dataplex Hungary  94.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  UP  4,35LB-Server Germany  55.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37G-Portal Germany  58.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37*Total ping time is*  2058.75 ms     



*Total ping time is* *17111 ms*  7  24  14  34  3  22Greek servers  609.5  55,41 msInternational servers  14442.75  200,59 msGameservers  2058.75  114,38 ms

*Your WAN IP is 62.1.1 xxxxx**Your BBRAS is 194.219.231.33* *Your ISP is :  FORTHnet SA*Test date and time is Παρασκευή 04-06-2010 and time 15:03:03Server List by Someonefromhell v0.432 Threads in useMOS (mean opinion score), is scaled from 5=best to 1=worst 

*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  9 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  UP  4,40Wind  100.25 ms  0 %  -2 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Cyta Hellas  96.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,35On Telecoms  10.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  UP  4,40Vivodi  7.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Forthnet  7.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  A  UP  4,40OTE  8 ms  0 %  -1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Netone  9.75 ms  0 %  -6 ms  A  UP  4,41NTUA@GRNET  8.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  UP  4,40Vodafone  145 ms  0 %  -14 ms  D  UP  4,34Orange Business Hellas  122.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,34Verizon Hellas  128.5 ms  0 %  -15 ms  D  UP  4,35*Total ping time is*  652.75 ms     




*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





DE-CIX  72.25 ms  0 %  14 ms  B  DOWN  4,35AMS-IX  70.75 ms  0 %  15 ms  B  UP  4,35LINX  73.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,36NL-IX  86 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36RIPN@MSK-IX  107.75 ms  0 %  3 ms  C  DOWN  4,34ESPANIX  89.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36MIX  65.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37PANAP  70.25 ms  0 %  -13 ms  B  UP  4,38Akamai  53 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Cachefly  53.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Google CDN  70 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Google CDN  76.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Google CDN  85.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Yahoo US  155.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  DOWN  4,29AT and T US  173.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  DOWN  4,24Global Crossing US  177.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,24Level3 US  193.5 ms  0 %  -15 ms  D  UP  4,28Telia US  152.5 ms  0 %  -16 ms  D  DOWN  4,34Qwest US  181 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,23Tata Communications US  237.5 ms  0 %  26 ms  E  DOWN  3,83Verizon US  151.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,31Savvis US  177 ms  0 %  14 ms  D  DOWN  4,16America Online Transit Data Network US  153.5 ms  0 %  -3 ms  D  UP  4,32Cogent Communications US  155.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  DOWN  4,31Hurricane Electric US  290.75 ms  0 %  28 ms  F  DOWN  3,57AboveNet US  277.75 ms  0 %  -31 ms  F  UP  4,12XO Communications US  252 ms  0 %  -57 ms  F  DOWN  4,33Sprint Nextel US  143.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,32Allstream US  180.5 ms  0 %  -6 ms  D  UP  4,27Telecom US  195.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,19Deutche Telecom Germany  81.75 ms  0 %  -15 ms  C  DOWN  4,38Global Crossing Germany  175.5 ms  0 %  15 ms  D  UP  4,15Cogent Germany  78.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Telia Germany  68.5 ms  0 %  -54 ms  B  UP  4,42Level 3 Germany  65 ms  0 %  -14 ms  B  UP  4,39Tata Communications Germany  59 ms  0 %  -14 ms  B  DOWN  4,39Savvis Germany  77 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Cable and Wireless Germany  65 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37PCCW Germany  72 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37NTT Communications UK  74.25 ms  0 %  -6 ms  B  DOWN  4,37America Online Transit Data Network UK  70 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Tinet US  76 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,37GEANT UK  68.5 ms  0 %  4 ms  B  DOWN  4,36British Telecom UK  78.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Hurricane Electric UK  102.75 ms  0 %  -4 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Tinet Netherlands  73.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  B  DOWN  4,37AboveNet Netherlands  73.5 ms  0 %  -29 ms  B  UP  4,40Wanadoo Netherlands  77.5 ms  0 %  15 ms  C  UP  4,35GEANT Netherlands  62 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Opentransit France  68.5 ms  0 %  -15 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Sprint Nextel France  72 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Seabone Italy  34.5 ms  25 %   0 ms  B  DOWN  1,59Infostrada Italy  79 ms  0 %  7 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Telstra Australia  427.5 ms  0 %  -43 ms  F  DOWN  3,60Optus Australia  304.75 ms  25 %   -11 ms  F  DOWN  1,09NTT Japan  343 ms  0 %  2 ms  F  DOWN  3,57AboveNet Japan  358.5 ms  0 %  -13 ms  F  DOWN  3,64Verizon Chech  66.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37ChinaNet China  442.25 ms  0 %  -6 ms  F  DOWN  3,16PCCW Hong Kong  335 ms  0 %  -73 ms  F  DOWN  4,21Pacnet Singapore  487 ms  0 %  -20 ms  F  UP  3,07Isnet South Africa  378 ms  0 %  -56 ms  F  DOWN  3,93Maxnet New Zealand  434.75 ms  0 %  85 ms  F  DOWN  2,25Bell Canada  351.5 ms  0 %  -44 ms  F  DOWN  3,94Leaseweb Netherlands  69.5 ms  0 %  -14 ms  B  UP  4,38The Planet US  188.5 ms  0 %  14 ms  D  UP  4,12Softlayer US  183.75 ms  0 %  -3 ms  D  UP  4,24Dreamhost US  287.25 ms  0 %  9 ms  F  DOWN  3,76Rackspace US  186.5 ms  0 %  12 ms  D  UP  4,14Serverloft Germany  62.25 ms  0 %  -13 ms  B  UP  4,39Host-Europe Germany  61.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Hetzner Germany  67.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37OVH  78.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36*Total ping time is*  11087.25 ms     




*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGI Italy  71 ms  0 %  14 ms  B  UP  4,35NGZ-Server Germany  62 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37K-Play Germany  64 ms  0 %  -14 ms  B  UP  4,39GC-Server Germany  69.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37247CS Germany  85.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Jolt UK  65 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Multiplay UK  70.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,37ServerFFS Netherlands  69.5 ms  0 %  15 ms  B  DOWN  4,35GS-NET Netherlands  69 ms  0 %  -14 ms  B  UP  4,38EA US  187 ms  0 %  -16 ms  D  UP  4,31Valve US  254.25 ms  0 %  -111 ms  F  DOWN  4,39Gameservers US  140.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,33esport-servers de  63.5 ms  0 %  -12 ms  B  UP  4,38Clanhost Netherlands  69.25 ms  0 %  -14 ms  B  UP  4,38RDSNET Romania   111 ms  0 %  14 ms  C  UP  4,33Fastweb Italy  34.25 ms  25 %   2 ms  B  DOWN  1,59Dataplex Hungary  97.5 ms  0 %  15 ms  C  UP  4,33LB-Server Germany  68.5 ms  0 %  4 ms  B  UP  4,36G-Portal Germany  63 ms  0 %  -14 ms  B  UP  4,39*Total ping time is*  1715.25 ms     



*Total ping time is* *13455.25 ms*  7  40  20  21  1  15Greek servers  652.75  59,34 msInternational servers  11087.25  153,99 msGameservers  1715.25  95,29 ms 
Test date and time is Παρασκευή 04-06-2010 and time 15:04:40Cogentco   1,04Mirrorservice   0,44Apple   1,21Nvidia   1,48Microsoft   1,43LeaseWeb   0,41ServerBoost   1,27ThinkBroadband   0,40Cachefly   1,99Ovh   0,76Ntua   1,93Forthnet   1,49Otenet   2,36RootBSD   0,62*Average speed for 14 hosts*  1,20 MB/s

*Your WAN IP is 62.1.1 xxxxx**Your BBRAS is 194.219.231.33* *Your ISP is :  FORTHnet SA*Test date and time is Παρασκευή 04-06-2010 and time 21:21:36Server List by Someonefromhell v0.432 Threads in useMOS (mean opinion score), is scaled from 5=best to 1=worst 

*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  64.75 ms  0 %  38 ms  B  UP  4,32Wind  104.5 ms  0 %  15 ms  C  DOWN  4,33Cyta Hellas  95.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,35On Telecoms  9.75 ms  0 %  6 ms  A  DOWN  4,39Vivodi  8.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Forthnet  7.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40OTE  9.25 ms  0 %  -4 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Netone  8.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40NTUA@GRNET  8.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Vodafone  143.25 ms  0 %  -15 ms  D  DOWN  4,34Orange Business Hellas  147 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,32Verizon Hellas  142.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,32*Total ping time is*  749.25 ms     




*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





DE-CIX  75.75 ms  0 %  9 ms  C  DOWN  4,35AMS-IX  73.5 ms  0 %  15 ms  B  DOWN  4,35LINX  75.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  UP  4,36NL-IX  89.25 ms  0 %  3 ms  C  DOWN  4,35RIPN@MSK-IX  110 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,34ESPANIX  92.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  C  UP  4,36MIX  67.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37PANAP  75 ms  0 %  -16 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Akamai  12.5 ms  0 %  -4 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Cachefly  55 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,38Google CDN  71.25 ms  0 %  -2 ms  B  UP  4,37Google CDN  83.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Google CDN  88 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36Yahoo US  154.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,31AT and T US  173.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,25Global Crossing US  185.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,21Level3 US  194 ms  0 %  -12 ms  D  DOWN  4,26Telia US  151.75 ms  0 %  -10 ms  D  DOWN  4,33Qwest US  181.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  UP  4,22Tata Communications US  222.75 ms  0 %  11 ms  E  DOWN  4,01Verizon US  152.25 ms  0 %  5 ms  D  DOWN  4,29Savvis US  180.25 ms  0 %  11 ms  D  DOWN  4,16America Online Transit Data Network US  152.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  UP  4,30Cogent Communications US  156 ms  0 %  -2 ms  D  UP  4,31Hurricane Electric US  236.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  DOWN  4,04AboveNet US  224.5 ms  0 %  -13 ms  E  DOWN  4,18XO Communications US  222 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  UP  4,10Sprint Nextel US  143.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  DOWN  4,32Allstream US  183.75 ms  0 %  -7 ms  D  DOWN  4,27Telecom US  206 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  DOWN  4,15Deutche Telecom Germany  88.75 ms  0 %  21 ms  C  DOWN  4,33Global Crossing Germany  55.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Cogent Germany  77.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Telia Germany  63.5 ms  0 %  -12 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Level 3 Germany  68.5 ms  0 %  11 ms  B  DOWN  4,36Tata Communications Germany  61.5 ms  0 %  -11 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Savvis Germany  79.5 ms  0 %  -4 ms  C  DOWN  4,37Cable and Wireless Germany  65.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37PCCW Germany  72 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37NTT Communications UK  72.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37America Online Transit Data Network UK  72.5 ms  0 %  8 ms  B  DOWN  4,36Tinet US  67.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37GEANT UK  68 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37British Telecom UK  78.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Hurricane Electric UK  98 ms  0 %  -6 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Tinet Netherlands  73 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37AboveNet Netherlands  74.75 ms  0 %  8 ms  B  DOWN  4,36Wanadoo Netherlands  95.75 ms  0 %  -5 ms  C  DOWN  4,36GEANT Netherlands  64.5 ms  0 %  -6 ms  B  UP  4,38Opentransit France  71.75 ms  0 %  -13 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Sprint Nextel France  73.25 ms  0 %  4 ms  B  DOWN  4,36Seabone Italy  47 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Infostrada Italy  75.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36Telstra Australia  381.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  DOWN  3,40Optus Australia  384 ms  0 %  -1 ms  F  DOWN  3,40NTT Japan  350.75 ms  0 %  3 ms  F  UP  3,53AboveNet Japan  359.5 ms  0 %  -12 ms  F  DOWN  3,63Verizon Chech  65.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37ChinaNet China  410 ms  0 %  -31 ms  F  DOWN  3,57PCCW Hong Kong  326.5 ms  0 %  -4 ms  F  UP  3,71Pacnet Singapore  402.5 ms  0 %  -12 ms  F  DOWN  3,42Isnet South Africa  332.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  DOWN  3,63Maxnet New Zealand  362 ms  0 %  -1 ms  F  UP  3,51Bell Canada  242.75 ms  0 %  -2 ms  E  UP  4,04Leaseweb Netherlands  76.5 ms  0 %  -17 ms  C  DOWN  4,38The Planet US  195.25 ms  0 %  14 ms  D  DOWN  4,09Softlayer US  191 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,19Dreamhost US  238.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  UP  4,04Rackspace US  192.25 ms  0 %  -2 ms  D  UP  4,21Serverloft Germany  62.5 ms  0 %  -14 ms  B  DOWN  4,39Host-Europe Germany  62 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Hetzner Germany  67 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37OVH  76 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36*Total ping time is*  10533.75 ms     




*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGI Italy  71.25 ms  0 %  15 ms  B  DOWN  4,35NGZ-Server Germany  85.25 ms  0 %  -60 ms  C  UP  4,42K-Play Germany  76 ms  0 %  17 ms  C  DOWN  4,34GC-Server Germany  72 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37247CS Germany  62.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Jolt UK  68.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Multiplay UK  74 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37ServerFFS Netherlands  73.75 ms  0 %  15 ms  B  DOWN  4,35GS-NET Netherlands  71.75 ms  0 %  -14 ms  B  DOWN  4,38EA US  195.25 ms  0 %  -10 ms  D  DOWN  4,25Valve US  229.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  UP  4,06Gameservers US  143 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,32esport-servers de  68.25 ms  0 %  -13 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Clanhost Netherlands  75 ms  0 %  -13 ms  B  DOWN  4,38RDSNET Romania   116.75 ms  0 %  14 ms  C  DOWN  4,32Fastweb Italy  49.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  UP  4,38Dataplex Hungary  119.5 ms  0 %  -10 ms  C  DOWN  4,35LB-Server Germany  66.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37G-Portal Germany  66.75 ms  0 %  10 ms  B  DOWN  4,36*Total ping time is*  1784.5 ms     



*Total ping time is* *13067.5 ms*  7  38  22  20  8  9Greek servers  749.25  68,11 msInternational servers  10533.75  146,30 msGameservers  1784.5  99,14 ms 
Test date and time is Παρασκευή 04-06-2010 and time 21:21:33Cogentco   1,09Mirrorservice   0,33Apple   0,91Nvidia   1,99Microsoft   1,76LeaseWeb   0,77ServerBoost   0,59ThinkBroadband   0,67Cachefly   2,11Ovh   0,94Ntua   1,94Forthnet   2,13Otenet   1,96RootBSD   0,76*Average speed for 14 hosts*  1,28 MB/s

*Your WAN IP is 62.1.1 xxxxx**Your BBRAS is 194.219.231.33* *Your ISP is :  FORTHnet SA*Test date and time is Παρασκευή 04-06-2010 and time 22:13:15Server List by Someonefromhell v0.432 Threads in useMOS (mean opinion score), is scaled from 5=best to 1=worst 

*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  8.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Wind  100.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Cyta Hellas  97 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,35On Telecoms  8.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Vivodi  9 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  UP  4,40Forthnet  7.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40OTE  8 ms  0 %  -2 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Netone  9.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  A  UP  4,40NTUA@GRNET  8.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  A  UP  4,40Vodafone  151.75 ms  0 %  -4 ms  D  UP  4,32Orange Business Hellas  122.5 ms  0 %  4 ms  C  DOWN  4,33Verizon Hellas  146.25 ms  0 %  -4 ms  D  UP  4,33*Total ping time is*  678.25 ms     




*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





DE-CIX  80.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  C  UP  4,36AMS-IX  79.75 ms  0 %  3 ms  C  UP  4,36LINX  82 ms  0 %  -2 ms  C  UP  4,36NL-IX  86.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36RIPN@MSK-IX  107.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  C  DOWN  4,35ESPANIX  89.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36MIX  65.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37PANAP  85.75 ms  0 %  6 ms  C  UP  4,35Akamai  8.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Cachefly  53.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Google CDN  69.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Google CDN  81.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Google CDN  85.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Yahoo US  154.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,30AT and T US  174 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,25Global Crossing US  188.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  UP  4,20Level3 US  200.75 ms  0 %  5 ms  E  UP  4,14Telia US  156 ms  0 %  -3 ms  D  UP  4,32Qwest US  182.25 ms  0 %  -4 ms  D  UP  4,25Tata Communications US  230.75 ms  0 %  7 ms  E  UP  4,01Verizon US  154 ms  0 %  -7 ms  D  UP  4,33Savvis US  181.75 ms  0 %  3 ms  D  UP  4,21America Online Transit Data Network US  154.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,30Cogent Communications US  156.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,31Hurricane Electric US  236.75 ms  0 %  -3 ms  E  DOWN  4,07AboveNet US  237.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  UP  4,03XO Communications US  219.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  E  DOWN  4,11Sprint Nextel US  147.75 ms  0 %  14 ms  D  UP  4,25Allstream US  189 ms  0 %  18 ms  D  UP  4,09Telecom US  209.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  E  UP  4,15Deutche Telecom Germany  87.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Global Crossing Germany  55.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Cogent Germany  78.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36Telia Germany  64.5 ms  0 %  -12 ms  B  UP  4,38Level 3 Germany  60.5 ms  25 %   -2 ms  B  DOWN  1,57Tata Communications Germany  74 ms  0 %  -9 ms  B  UP  4,38Savvis Germany  81 ms  0 %  3 ms  C  UP  4,36Cable and Wireless Germany  68.25 ms  0 %  -3 ms  B  UP  4,37PCCW Germany  74.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,36NTT Communications UK  74.25 ms  0 %  5 ms  B  UP  4,36America Online Transit Data Network UK  71.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Tinet US  72.5 ms  0 %  20 ms  B  UP  4,34GEANT UK  68.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37British Telecom UK  80.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,36Hurricane Electric UK  97.75 ms  0 %  -3 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Tinet Netherlands  75.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36AboveNet Netherlands  81.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36Wanadoo Netherlands  91.5 ms  0 %  8 ms  C  DOWN  4,35GEANT Netherlands  65.5 ms  0 %  3 ms  B  UP  4,37Opentransit France  83 ms  0 %  4 ms  C  UP  4,36Sprint Nextel France  75.75 ms  0 %  -2 ms  C  UP  4,37Seabone Italy  49.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,38Infostrada Italy  83.25 ms  0 %  -17 ms  C  UP  4,38Telstra Australia  382.25 ms  0 %  19 ms  F  UP  3,21Optus Australia  384.25 ms  0 %  4 ms  F  UP  3,35NTT Japan  334.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  DOWN  3,63AboveNet Japan  361 ms  0 %  -7 ms  F  UP  3,57Verizon Chech  75.75 ms  0 %  26 ms  C  UP  4,33ChinaNet China  406.75 ms  0 %  10 ms  F  DOWN  3,18PCCW Hong Kong  323.25 ms  0 %  -4 ms  F  DOWN  3,72Pacnet Singapore  399.25 ms  0 %  -9 ms  F  DOWN  3,41Isnet South Africa  335.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  UP  3,63Maxnet New Zealand  363 ms  0 %  -4 ms  F  UP  3,54Bell Canada  241.75 ms  0 %  -2 ms  E  DOWN  4,04Leaseweb Netherlands  81 ms  0 %  5 ms  C  UP  4,36The Planet US  196.75 ms  0 %  3 ms  D  UP  4,16Softlayer US  183.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  D  DOWN  4,24Dreamhost US  232.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  DOWN  4,06Rackspace US  188.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,21Serverloft Germany  73.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,36Host-Europe Germany  69.25 ms  0 %  6 ms  B  UP  4,36Hetzner Germany  73.25 ms  0 %  6 ms  B  UP  4,36OVH  78.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36*Total ping time is*  10648 ms     




*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGI Italy  84.5 ms  0 %  -3 ms  C  UP  4,36NGZ-Server Germany  64.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37K-Play Germany  79.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  C  UP  4,36GC-Server Germany  75 ms  0 %  3 ms  B  UP  4,36247CS Germany  64.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  UP  4,37Jolt UK  69.75 ms  0 %  -2 ms  B  UP  4,37Multiplay UK  72.75 ms  0 %  -3 ms  B  DOWN  4,37ServerFFS Netherlands  82 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,36GS-NET Netherlands  81 ms  0 %  6 ms  C  UP  4,35EA US  200.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  UP  4,16Valve US  229.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  UP  4,07Gameservers US  143.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,32esport-servers de  71.75 ms  0 %  -7 ms  B  UP  4,37Clanhost Netherlands  81.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  C  UP  4,36RDSNET Romania   121 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,34Fastweb Italy  46.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Dataplex Hungary  104.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  DOWN  4,34LB-Server Germany  68 ms  0 %  8 ms  B  UP  4,36G-Portal Germany  69.5 ms  0 %  -13 ms  B  UP  4,38*Total ping time is*  1808.75 ms     



*Total ping time is* *13135 ms*  8  27  33  17  10  9Greek servers  678.25  61,66 msInternational servers  10648  147,89 msGameservers  1808.75  100,49 ms 
Test date and time is Παρασκευή 04-06-2010 and time 22:13:12Cogentco   0,27Mirrorservice   0,63Apple   1,37Nvidia   1,94Microsoft   1,54LeaseWeb   1,01ServerBoost   1,60ThinkBroadband   0,66Cachefly   1,14Ovh   0,81Ntua   2,21Forthnet   2,40Otenet   1,42RootBSD   0,87*Average speed for 14 hosts*  1,28 MB/s

*Your WAN IP is 193.92 xxxxx**Your BBRAS is 194.219.231.69* *Your ISP is :  FORTHnet SA*Test date and time is Κυριακή 30-05-2010 and time 22:38:00Server List by Someonefromhell v0.422 Threads in useMOS (mean opinion score), is scaled from 5=best to 1=worst 

*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  182.5 ms  0 %  210 ms  D  UP  2,26Wind  97.75 ms  0 %  -4 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Cyta Hellas  93.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,35On Telecoms  9.5 ms  0 %  3 ms  A  UP  4,40Vivodi  10.75 ms  0 %  -2 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Forthnet  7.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  A  UP  4,40OTE  7.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Netone  10.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  A  UP  4,40NTUA@GRNET  8.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,40Vodafone  114.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,34Orange Business Hellas  219 ms  0 %  131 ms  E  UP  2,90Verizon Hellas  121.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,34*Total ping time is*  883 ms     




*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





DE-CIX  59.75 ms  0 %  -2 ms  B  DOWN  4,38AMS-IX  56.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37LINX  80.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36NL-IX  82.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  C  UP  4,36RIPN@MSK-IX  104 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,35ESPANIX  86 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36MIX  65.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37PANAP  58.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Akamai  7 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Cachefly  53 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Google CDN  77 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Google CDN  79.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,36Google CDN  86.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Yahoo US  145.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,32AT and T US  164.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,28Global Crossing US  189.25 ms  0 %  -2 ms  D  DOWN  4,22Level3 US  180.5 ms  0 %  -3 ms  D  DOWN  4,25Telia US  142.75 ms  0 %  -7 ms  D  DOWN  4,33Qwest US  173.5 ms  25 %   3 ms  D  DOWN  1,37Tata Communications US  211.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  DOWN  4,13Verizon US  148 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,32Savvis US  165.75 ms  0 %  -2 ms  D  DOWN  4,29America Online Transit Data Network US  147.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,32Cogent Communications US  148.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,32Hurricane Electric US  240.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  DOWN  4,03AboveNet US  215 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  DOWN  4,12XO Communications US  235.5 ms  0 %  -87 ms  E  DOWN  4,37Sprint Nextel US  139.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  DOWN  4,33Allstream US  161.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  DOWN  4,29Telecom US  206.5 ms  0 %  -4 ms  E  DOWN  4,18Deutche Telecom Germany  74.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,36Global Crossing Germany  55.75 ms  0 %  -4 ms  B  UP  4,38Cogent Germany  67.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,37Telia Germany  50.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,38Level 3 Germany  53.75 ms  0 %  3 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Tata Communications Germany  49.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Savvis Germany  69.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,37Cable and Wireless Germany  65.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37PCCW Germany  70.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37NTT Communications UK  70.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37America Online Transit Data Network UK  71.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37Tinet US  68 ms  0 %  5 ms  B  UP  4,36GEANT UK  74.75 ms  0 %  -10 ms  B  UP  4,38British Telecom UK  79.25 ms  0 %  4 ms  C  UP  4,36Hurricane Electric UK  102 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35Tinet Netherlands  70.5 ms  0 %  5 ms  B  UP  4,36AboveNet Netherlands  79.25 ms  0 %  88 ms  C  UP  3,97Wanadoo Netherlands  62.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37GEANT Netherlands  64.25 ms  0 %  -2 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Opentransit France  67.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Sprint Nextel France  72.25 ms  0 %  -3 ms  B  UP  4,37Seabone Italy  52.75 ms  0 %  -2 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Infostrada Italy  81.5 ms  0 %  5 ms  C  UP  4,35Telstra Australia  368 ms  0 %  3 ms  F  DOWN  3,44Optus Australia  408.75 ms  0 %  66 ms  F  UP  2,58NTT Japan  339 ms  0 %  28 ms  F  DOWN  3,34AboveNet Japan  345.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  F  DOWN  3,60Verizon Chech  68.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  UP  4,37ChinaNet China  393 ms  25 %   0 ms  F  DOWN  0,99PCCW Hong Kong  314.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  DOWN  3,71Pacnet Singapore  370.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  DOWN  3,46Isnet South Africa  325.75 ms  0 %  -4 ms  F  DOWN  3,71Maxnet New Zealand  361.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  DOWN  3,49Bell Canada  253.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  DOWN  3,98Leaseweb Netherlands  57.75 ms  0 %  -4 ms  B  UP  4,38The Planet US  175.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  UP  4,24Softlayer US  172.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,26Dreamhost US  213.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  E  DOWN  4,13Rackspace US  186.25 ms  0 %  4 ms  D  DOWN  4,19Serverloft Germany  49.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Host-Europe Germany  52 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Hetzner Germany  64.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37OVH  36 ms  50 %   2 ms  B  UP  2,71*Total ping time is*  10041.75 ms     




*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGI Italy  58.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  DOWN  4,37NGZ-Server Germany  60.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37K-Play Germany  51 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38GC-Server Germany  62.25 ms  0 %  3 ms  B  UP  4,37247CS Germany  50.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Jolt UK  75 ms  0 %  12 ms  B  UP  4,35Multiplay UK  67.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  B  DOWN  4,37ServerFFS Netherlands  65.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,37GS-NET Netherlands  55.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38EA US  174.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,26Valve US  269.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  F  DOWN  3,92Gameservers US  140 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  DOWN  4,33esport-servers de  48.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Clanhost Netherlands  57.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37RDSNET Romania   86.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Fastweb Italy  46.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Dataplex Hungary  64.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37LB-Server Germany  66.5 ms  0 %  -6 ms  B  UP  4,38G-Portal Germany  48.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38*Total ping time is*  1549.75 ms     



*Total ping time is* *12474.5 ms*  7  45  16  18  7  11Greek servers  883  80,27 msInternational servers  10041.75  139,47 msGameservers  1549.75  86,10 ms 
Test date and time is Κυριακή 30-05-2010 and time 22:37:57Cogentco   0,07Mirrorservice   0,13Apple   1,04Nvidia   0,25Microsoft   0,22LeaseWeb   0,13ServerBoost   0,17ThinkBroadband   0,12Cachefly   0,46Ovh   0,11Ntua   0,98Forthnet   1,17Otenet   1,15RootBSD   0,05*Average speed for 14 hosts*  0,43 MB/s

*Your WAN IP is 193.92 xxxxx**Your BBRAS is 194.219.231.69* *Your ISP is :  FORTHnet SA*Test date and time is Δευτέρα 31-05-2010 and time 01:07:44Server List by Someonefromhell v0.422 Threads in useMOS (mean opinion score), is scaled from 5=best to 1=worst 

*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  105.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  DOWN  4,34Wind  96.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Cyta Hellas  93.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35On Telecoms  8.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Vivodi  7.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Forthnet  6.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40OTE  9.25 ms  0 %  -2 ms  A  UP  4,40Netone  8 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40NTUA@GRNET  8.25 ms  0 %  3 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Vodafone  114.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,34Orange Business Hellas  118.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  DOWN  4,34Verizon Hellas  121.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,34*Total ping time is*  698.75 ms     




*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





DE-CIX  59.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37AMS-IX  56.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37LINX  79.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36NL-IX  82 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36RIPN@MSK-IX  104.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35ESPANIX  85.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36MIX  65.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37PANAP  57.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Akamai  7 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Cachefly  53.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,38Google CDN  81 ms  0 %  16 ms  C  UP  4,34Google CDN  79.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Google CDN  86 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Yahoo US  145.75 ms  0 %  -2 ms  D  UP  4,32AT and T US  164.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,27Global Crossing US  186.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  DOWN  4,20Level3 US  179.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,24Telia US  142.5 ms  0 %  -5 ms  D  DOWN  4,33Qwest US  230.75 ms  0 %  -2 ms  E  UP  4,08Tata Communications US  210.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  DOWN  4,13Verizon US  148 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,32Savvis US  166 ms  0 %  -2 ms  D  UP  4,29America Online Transit Data Network US  146.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,32Cogent Communications US  148.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,32Hurricane Electric US  241 ms  0 %  4 ms  E  UP  4,00AboveNet US  210 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  DOWN  4,14XO Communications US  213.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  E  DOWN  4,13Sprint Nextel US  139.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,33Allstream US  161.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  DOWN  4,29Telecom US  200.25 ms  0 %  9 ms  E  DOWN  4,11Deutche Telecom Germany  73 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Global Crossing Germany  54.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Cogent Germany  62 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Telia Germany  48.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Level 3 Germany  52 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Tata Communications Germany  49.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Savvis Germany  67.75 ms  0 %  -3 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Cable and Wireless Germany  65.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37PCCW Germany  72 ms  0 %  12 ms  B  UP  4,35NTT Communications UK  71 ms  0 %  -5 ms  B  UP  4,37America Online Transit Data Network UK  71.5 ms  0 %  6 ms  B  DOWN  4,36Tinet US  78.25 ms  0 %  19 ms  C  UP  4,34GEANT UK  70.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37British Telecom UK  79.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  UP  4,36Hurricane Electric UK  99.25 ms  0 %  5 ms  C  DOWN  4,34Tinet Netherlands  69.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37AboveNet Netherlands  55.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Wanadoo Netherlands  60.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37GEANT Netherlands  63 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Opentransit France  64 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Sprint Nextel France  70.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Seabone Italy  53 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,38Infostrada Italy  85.5 ms  0 %  32 ms  C  UP  4,32Telstra Australia  366.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  DOWN  3,47Optus Australia  362.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  DOWN  3,49NTT Japan  349.25 ms  0 %  -10 ms  F  UP  3,66AboveNet Japan  344.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  F  DOWN  3,59Verizon Chech  68.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37ChinaNet China  519.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  UP  2,68PCCW Hong Kong  314.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  UP  3,72Pacnet Singapore  370 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  DOWN  3,46Isnet South Africa  326.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  F  UP  3,68Maxnet New Zealand  362.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  UP  3,49Bell Canada  235.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  DOWN  4,04Leaseweb Netherlands  56.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37The Planet US  173 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,26Softlayer US  171 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,26Dreamhost US  208.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  E  DOWN  4,16Rackspace US  187.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,21Serverloft Germany  49.75 ms  0 %  -2 ms  B  UP  4,38Host-Europe Germany  51.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Hetzner Germany  63.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37OVH  70 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37*Total ping time is*  10119.5 ms     




*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGI Italy  58.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37NGZ-Server Germany  59 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37K-Play Germany  51 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38GC-Server Germany  60.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37247CS Germany  50.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Jolt UK  72.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Multiplay UK  68.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37ServerFFS Netherlands  65.75 ms  0 %  -3 ms  B  UP  4,37GS-NET Netherlands  56 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,38EA US  177.75 ms  0 %  -3 ms  D  UP  4,26Valve US  269 ms  0 %  3 ms  F  DOWN  3,89Gameservers US  140 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  DOWN  4,33esport-servers de  37.25 ms  25 %   91 ms  B  DOWN  1,25Clanhost Netherlands  56.75 ms  0 %  -3 ms  B  DOWN  4,38RDSNET Romania   86 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Fastweb Italy  47 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,38Dataplex Hungary  64.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37LB-Server Germany  65 ms  0 %  -10 ms  B  DOWN  4,38G-Portal Germany  12 ms  75 %   20 ms  A  DOWN  1,00*Total ping time is*  1497.5 ms     



*Total ping time is* *12315.75 ms*  8  44  18  16  8  10Greek servers  698.75  63,52 msInternational servers  10119.5  140,55 msGameservers  1497.5  83,19 ms 
Test date and time is Δευτέρα 31-05-2010 and time 01:07:40Cogentco   0,11Mirrorservice   0,15Apple   0,13Nvidia   0,15Microsoft   0,16LeaseWeb   0,17ServerBoost   0,32ThinkBroadband   0,16Cachefly   0,40Ovh   0,27Ntua   1,30Forthnet   1,16Otenet   0,96RootBSD   0,15*Average speed for 14 hosts*  0,40 MB/s

*Your WAN IP is 193.92 xxxxx**Your BBRAS is 194.219.231.69* *Your ISP is :  FORTHnet SA*Test date and time is Δευτέρα 31-05-2010 and time 16:22:36Server List by Someonefromhell v0.422 Threads in useMOS (mean opinion score), is scaled from 5=best to 1=worst 

*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  115.25 ms  0 %  -8 ms  C  UP  4,35Wind  97 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35Cyta Hellas  94.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,35On Telecoms  10.75 ms  0 %  6 ms  A  UP  4,39Vivodi  9.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,40Forthnet  8.25 ms  0 %  -3 ms  A  UP  4,40OTE  8.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Netone  9.75 ms  0 %  -3 ms  A  UP  4,40NTUA@GRNET  10.25 ms  0 %  7 ms  A  UP  4,39Vodafone  116.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,34Orange Business Hellas  120 ms  0 %  4 ms  C  UP  4,33Verizon Hellas  121.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,34*Total ping time is*  722.5 ms     




*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





DE-CIX  60.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,37AMS-IX  57.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,38LINX  80 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36NL-IX  81.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36RIPN@MSK-IX  105.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35ESPANIX  87.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36MIX  72.75 ms  0 %  30 ms  B  UP  4,33PANAP  58 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Akamai  61.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Cachefly  53.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,38Google CDN  77.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Google CDN  76.5 ms  0 %  -25 ms  C  DOWN  4,39Google CDN  86.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,36Yahoo US  154 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,30AT and T US  166.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,27Global Crossing US  187.25 ms  0 %  5 ms  D  UP  4,18Level3 US  180.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,23Telia US  140.5 ms  0 %  3 ms  D  DOWN  4,32Qwest US  183.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  DOWN  4,21Tata Communications US  211.5 ms  0 %  4 ms  E  UP  4,11Verizon US  147.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  DOWN  4,32Savvis US  165.75 ms  0 %  -3 ms  D  DOWN  4,29America Online Transit Data Network US  165.75 ms  0 %  -73 ms  D  UP  4,39Cogent Communications US  150 ms  0 %  -3 ms  D  UP  4,32Hurricane Electric US  241.75 ms  0 %  -3 ms  E  UP  4,05AboveNet US  210.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  UP  4,14XO Communications US  213.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  DOWN  4,13Sprint Nextel US  139.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,33Allstream US  160.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,29Telecom US  202.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  UP  4,16Deutche Telecom Germany  71.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Global Crossing Germany  54.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Cogent Germany  62.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,37Telia Germany  48.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,38Level 3 Germany  52 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Tata Communications Germany  49.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Savvis Germany  67.25 ms  0 %  -2 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Cable and Wireless Germany  66 ms  0 %  -2 ms  B  UP  4,37PCCW Germany  69.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37NTT Communications UK  70.5 ms  0 %  5 ms  B  DOWN  4,36America Online Transit Data Network UK  71 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Tinet US  73 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37GEANT UK  73 ms  0 %  4 ms  B  UP  4,36British Telecom UK  80.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36Hurricane Electric UK  104 ms  0 %  5 ms  C  UP  4,34Tinet Netherlands  70 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37AboveNet Netherlands  57 ms  0 %  -2 ms  B  UP  4,38Wanadoo Netherlands  61.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,37GEANT Netherlands  63.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Opentransit France  64 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Sprint Nextel France  71.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,37Seabone Italy  53.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,38Infostrada Italy  79.25 ms  0 %  -2 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Telstra Australia  276 ms  25 %   -285 ms  F  DOWN  1,96Optus Australia  364 ms  0 %  -2 ms  F  UP  3,51NTT Japan  364.75 ms  0 %  65 ms  F  UP  2,82AboveNet Japan  369 ms  0 %  16 ms  F  UP  3,31Verizon Chech  69 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37ChinaNet China  430.75 ms  0 %  -6 ms  F  DOWN  3,22PCCW Hong Kong  314.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  F  DOWN  3,70Pacnet Singapore  371.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  F  UP  3,47Isnet South Africa  330 ms  0 %  -5 ms  F  UP  3,70Maxnet New Zealand  389.25 ms  0 %  66 ms  F  UP  2,68Bell Canada  235.25 ms  0 %  -5 ms  E  DOWN  4,09Leaseweb Netherlands  57.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37The Planet US  173.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,26Softlayer US  171.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,26Dreamhost US  264.75 ms  0 %  86 ms  F  UP  3,13Rackspace US  195 ms  0 %  -6 ms  D  UP  4,23Serverloft Germany  60.75 ms  0 %  31 ms  B  UP  4,34Host-Europe Germany  55.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,38Hetzner Germany  68.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37OVH  36.75 ms  50 %   3 ms  B  DOWN  2,71*Total ping time is*  10111 ms     




*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGI Italy  58.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37NGZ-Server Germany  60 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37K-Play Germany  51.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,38GC-Server Germany  67.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37247CS Germany  58.25 ms  0 %  -4 ms  B  UP  4,38Jolt UK  71.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Multiplay UK  67.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37ServerFFS Netherlands  60 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37GS-NET Netherlands  56 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38EA US  173.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,25Valve US  220.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  E  DOWN  4,11Gameservers US  143.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,32esport-servers de  51.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,38Clanhost Netherlands  58.75 ms  0 %  3 ms  B  UP  4,37RDSNET Romania   78.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Fastweb Italy  50 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,38Dataplex Hungary  70.25 ms  0 %  3 ms  B  UP  4,36LB-Server Germany  64.25 ms  0 %  -10 ms  B  DOWN  4,38G-Portal Germany  50.25 ms  0 %  -3 ms  B  UP  4,38*Total ping time is*  1511 ms     



*Total ping time is* *12344.5 ms*  6  47  17  17  7  10Greek servers  722.5  65,68 msInternational servers  10111  140,43 msGameservers  1511  83,94 ms 
Test date and time is Δευτέρα 31-05-2010 and time 16:22:32Cogentco   0,34Mirrorservice   0,35Apple   0,83Nvidia   0,72Microsoft   1,19LeaseWeb   0,86ServerBoost   0,74ThinkBroadband   0,54Cachefly   1,20Ovh   0,74Ntua   1,69Forthnet   1,75Otenet   1,95RootBSD   0,80*Average speed for 14 hosts*  0,98 MB/s




........Auto merged post: nnn πρόσθεσε 0 λεπτά και 15 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........


*Spoiler:*






*Your WAN IP is 62.1.1 xxxxx**Your BBRAS is 194.219.231.33* *Your ISP is :  FORTHnet SA*Test date and time is Παρασκευή 04-06-2010 and time 15:10:19Server List by Someonefromhell v0.432 Threads in useMOS (mean opinion score), is scaled from 5=best to 1=worst 

*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  8.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Wind  100.25 ms  0 %  -5 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Cyta Hellas  97 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,35On Telecoms  8.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Vivodi  9.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  UP  4,40Forthnet  7.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,40OTE  8.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  UP  4,40Netone  9 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40NTUA@GRNET  7.75 ms  0 %  -2 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Vodafone  145 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,32Orange Business Hellas  121.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,34Verizon Hellas  129.25 ms  0 %  3 ms  D  UP  4,33*Total ping time is*  651.5 ms     




*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





DE-CIX  72.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,37AMS-IX  72 ms  0 %  -11 ms  B  UP  4,38LINX  73.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,36NL-IX  86.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,36RIPN@MSK-IX  107.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,35ESPANIX  90 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,35MIX  66 ms  0 %  3 ms  B  UP  4,37PANAP  71.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37Akamai  53.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,38Cachefly  53.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,38Google CDN  77.75 ms  0 %  -25 ms  C  UP  4,39Google CDN  77.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36Google CDN  85.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36Yahoo US  155.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,30AT and T US  175.5 ms  0 %  -5 ms  D  UP  4,28Global Crossing US  176.75 ms  0 %  3 ms  D  DOWN  4,23Level3 US  192.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,20Telia US  176.25 ms  0 %  -92 ms  D  UP  4,41Qwest US  183 ms  0 %  -6 ms  D  UP  4,26Tata Communications US  221.25 ms  0 %  -3 ms  E  DOWN  4,12Verizon US  157.25 ms  0 %  -19 ms  D  UP  4,34Savvis US  179 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  UP  4,23America Online Transit Data Network US  153 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  DOWN  4,30Cogent Communications US  157 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,31Hurricane Electric US  236.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  DOWN  4,05AboveNet US  245.5 ms  0 %  -31 ms  E  DOWN  4,22XO Communications US  219.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  DOWN  4,11Sprint Nextel US  144.25 ms  0 %  -2 ms  D  UP  4,33Allstream US  179.25 ms  0 %  -14 ms  D  DOWN  4,32Telecom US  193.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,19Deutche Telecom Germany  83.5 ms  0 %  6 ms  C  UP  4,35Global Crossing Germany  54.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Cogent Germany  77.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Telia Germany  61.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Level 3 Germany  65.5 ms  0 %  -3 ms  B  UP  4,37Tata Communications Germany  59.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37Savvis Germany  77.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36Cable and Wireless Germany  65.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37PCCW Germany  72 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37NTT Communications UK  95.5 ms  0 %  -49 ms  C  UP  4,41America Online Transit Data Network UK  76.5 ms  0 %  -11 ms  C  UP  4,38Tinet US  72 ms  0 %  -11 ms  B  DOWN  4,38GEANT UK  69.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,37British Telecom UK  81.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,36Hurricane Electric UK  98.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Tinet Netherlands  87 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36AboveNet Netherlands  77.5 ms  0 %  17 ms  C  UP  4,34Wanadoo Netherlands  79.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36GEANT Netherlands  65.75 ms  0 %  -15 ms  B  UP  4,39Opentransit France  68.75 ms  0 %  15 ms  B  UP  4,35Sprint Nextel France  73.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,37Seabone Italy  48 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,38Infostrada Italy  76.75 ms  0 %  -2 ms  C  DOWN  4,37Telstra Australia  382.5 ms  0 %  -21 ms  F  DOWN  3,60Optus Australia  376.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  F  UP  3,44NTT Japan  344.25 ms  0 %  6 ms  F  UP  3,53AboveNet Japan  383.75 ms  0 %  -22 ms  F  UP  3,61Verizon Chech  64.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37ChinaNet China  441.25 ms  0 %  73 ms  F  DOWN  2,34PCCW Hong Kong  333.75 ms  0 %  63 ms  F  DOWN  3,01Pacnet Singapore  393 ms  0 %  -12 ms  F  DOWN  3,47Isnet South Africa  333.5 ms  0 %  3 ms  F  DOWN  3,61Maxnet New Zealand  358.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  F  DOWN  3,50Bell Canada  228 ms  0 %  -5 ms  E  DOWN  4,11Leaseweb Netherlands  69.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37The Planet US  188 ms  0 %  -16 ms  D  DOWN  4,30Softlayer US  185.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  UP  4,21Dreamhost US  232.75 ms  0 %  -2 ms  E  DOWN  4,07Rackspace US  186.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,21Serverloft Germany  62 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Host-Europe Germany  62 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Hetzner Germany  66.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37OVH  78.25 ms  0 %  -9 ms  C  DOWN  4,37*Total ping time is*  10591 ms     




*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGI Italy  71.25 ms  0 %  -13 ms  B  UP  4,38NGZ-Server Germany  62 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37K-Play Germany  64.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37GC-Server Germany  70.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37247CS Germany  101.5 ms  0 %  4 ms  C  UP  4,34Jolt UK  65 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Multiplay UK  71.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37ServerFFS Netherlands  70 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37GS-NET Netherlands  69.25 ms  0 %  15 ms  B  UP  4,35EA US  188 ms  0 %  3 ms  D  UP  4,19Valve US  226.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  E  DOWN  4,09Gameservers US  141.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,32esport-servers de  64.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Clanhost Netherlands  70.75 ms  0 %  6 ms  B  UP  4,36RDSNET Romania   113 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,34Fastweb Italy  46.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,38Dataplex Hungary  101.25 ms  0 %  -13 ms  C  UP  4,36LB-Server Germany  66.25 ms  0 %  -6 ms  B  DOWN  4,38G-Portal Germany  64 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,37*Total ping time is*  1727.75 ms     



*Total ping time is* *12970.25 ms*  7  37  24  20  7  9Greek servers  651.5  59,23 msInternational servers  10591  147,10 msGameservers  1727.75  95,99 ms 
Test date and time is Παρασκευή 04-06-2010 and time 15:10:16Cogentco   0,35Mirrorservice   0,43Apple   0,84Nvidia   0,83Microsoft   0,65LeaseWeb   0,75ServerBoost   0,39ThinkBroadband   0,37Cachefly   0,77Ovh   0,65Ntua   2,21Forthnet   2,30Otenet   2,19RootBSD   0,38*Average speed for 14 hosts*  0,94 MB/s

*Your WAN IP is 62.1.1 xxxxx**Your BBRAS is 194.219.231.33* *Your ISP is :  FORTHnet SA*Test date and time is Παρασκευή 04-06-2010 and time 15:32:03Server List by Someonefromhell v0.432 Threads in useMOS (mean opinion score), is scaled from 5=best to 1=worst 

*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  8.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Wind  101.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35Cyta Hellas  96.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,35On Telecoms  9.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  UP  4,40Vivodi  8.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Forthnet  7 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40OTE  8.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Netone  8 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40NTUA@GRNET  8 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  UP  4,40Vodafone  145.5 ms  0 %  14 ms  D  UP  4,25Orange Business Hellas  122.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,34Verizon Hellas  129.5 ms  0 %  13 ms  D  UP  4,30*Total ping time is*  653.25 ms     




*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





DE-CIX  72.5 ms  0 %  13 ms  B  DOWN  4,35AMS-IX  70.25 ms  0 %  15 ms  B  DOWN  4,35LINX  73.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,36NL-IX  86.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36RIPN@MSK-IX  107.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,35ESPANIX  89.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36MIX  67.25 ms  0 %  9 ms  B  UP  4,36PANAP  71.25 ms  0 %  -16 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Akamai  53.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Cachefly  53 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Google CDN  71.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Google CDN  91.75 ms  0 %  9 ms  C  UP  4,34Google CDN  85.75 ms  0 %  -3 ms  C  UP  4,36Yahoo US  156.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  UP  4,29AT and T US  177.5 ms  0 %  3 ms  D  UP  4,22Global Crossing US  184.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  UP  4,21Level3 US  193.5 ms  0 %  14 ms  D  UP  4,10Telia US  160.5 ms  0 %  13 ms  D  DOWN  4,22Qwest US  181.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,22Tata Communications US  220.75 ms  0 %  -15 ms  E  DOWN  4,20Verizon US  153.25 ms  0 %  -4 ms  D  DOWN  4,32Savvis US  176.75 ms  0 %  15 ms  D  DOWN  4,15America Online Transit Data Network US  157.25 ms  0 %  3 ms  D  UP  4,28Cogent Communications US  156.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,30Hurricane Electric US  238 ms  0 %  2 ms  E  UP  4,02AboveNet US  223.75 ms  0 %  15 ms  E  DOWN  3,98XO Communications US  248.25 ms  0 %  -63 ms  E  UP  4,34Sprint Nextel US  143 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,32Allstream US  180.25 ms  0 %  -18 ms  D  UP  4,32Telecom US  206.25 ms  0 %  -14 ms  E  UP  4,24Deutche Telecom Germany  109.25 ms  0 %  66 ms  C  UP  4,03Global Crossing Germany  57.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  UP  4,37Cogent Germany  78.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,36Telia Germany  55.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Level 3 Germany  65.75 ms  0 %  -16 ms  B  UP  4,39Tata Communications Germany  60 ms  0 %  17 ms  B  UP  4,35Savvis Germany  79.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,36Cable and Wireless Germany  68 ms  0 %  -3 ms  B  UP  4,37PCCW Germany  73.25 ms  0 %  -2 ms  B  UP  4,37NTT Communications UK  76.25 ms  0 %  6 ms  C  DOWN  4,36America Online Transit Data Network UK  74 ms  0 %  5 ms  B  DOWN  4,36Tinet US  73 ms  0 %  -14 ms  B  UP  4,38GEANT UK  53.25 ms  25 %   3 ms  B  DOWN  1,57British Telecom UK  79.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Hurricane Electric UK  95.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Tinet Netherlands  74.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37AboveNet Netherlands  71.25 ms  0 %  14 ms  B  DOWN  4,35Wanadoo Netherlands  79 ms  0 %  -15 ms  C  DOWN  4,38GEANT Netherlands  63.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Opentransit France  69.75 ms  0 %  -15 ms  B  UP  4,38Sprint Nextel France  72.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  DOWN  4,36Seabone Italy  46 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Infostrada Italy  74.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Telstra Australia  400.5 ms  0 %  71 ms  F  UP  2,57Optus Australia  386.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  F  UP  3,39NTT Japan  341 ms  0 %  2 ms  F  DOWN  3,58AboveNet Japan  357.25 ms  0 %  -15 ms  F  DOWN  3,67Verizon Chech  66.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  UP  4,37ChinaNet China  409.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  DOWN  3,27PCCW Hong Kong  317 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  DOWN  3,71Pacnet Singapore  394.25 ms  0 %  31 ms  F  UP  3,03Isnet South Africa  331.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  F  DOWN  3,65Maxnet New Zealand  405.5 ms  0 %  70 ms  F  UP  2,56Bell Canada  235.25 ms  0 %  -7 ms  E  UP  4,10Leaseweb Netherlands  88 ms  0 %  -10 ms  C  UP  4,37The Planet US  191.25 ms  0 %  22 ms  D  UP  4,05Softlayer US  184.5 ms  0 %  4 ms  D  DOWN  4,20Dreamhost US  234 ms  0 %  -5 ms  E  UP  4,09Rackspace US  188.25 ms  0 %  9 ms  D  UP  4,15Serverloft Germany  63 ms  0 %  -14 ms  B  UP  4,39Host-Europe Germany  63.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Hetzner Germany  68.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37OVH  78.5 ms  0 %  -3 ms  C  UP  4,37*Total ping time is*  10606 ms     




*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGI Italy  71.25 ms  0 %  -12 ms  B  DOWN  4,38NGZ-Server Germany  62 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37K-Play Germany  64.25 ms  0 %  -14 ms  B  DOWN  4,39GC-Server Germany  70.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37247CS Germany  60.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Jolt UK  66 ms  0 %  -2 ms  B  UP  4,37Multiplay UK  70.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  DOWN  4,36ServerFFS Netherlands  70 ms  0 %  -15 ms  B  DOWN  4,38GS-NET Netherlands  69.75 ms  0 %  12 ms  B  UP  4,35EA US  192 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,20Valve US  226.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  DOWN  4,07Gameservers US  141.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  DOWN  4,32esport-servers de  63.25 ms  0 %  -13 ms  B  DOWN  4,39Clanhost Netherlands  69.75 ms  0 %  -12 ms  B  DOWN  4,38RDSNET Romania   110.5 ms  0 %  14 ms  C  DOWN  4,33Fastweb Italy  44.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Dataplex Hungary  97 ms  0 %  -14 ms  C  DOWN  4,37LB-Server Germany  66.25 ms  0 %  -5 ms  B  DOWN  4,37G-Portal Germany  63 ms  0 %  -14 ms  B  DOWN  4,39*Total ping time is*  1678.25 ms     



*Total ping time is* *12937.5 ms*  7  42  19  19  8  9Greek servers  653.25  59,39 msInternational servers  10606  147,31 msGameservers  1678.25  93,24 ms 
Test date and time is Παρασκευή 04-06-2010 and time 15:31:56Cogentco   0,57Mirrorservice   0,35Apple   1,38Nvidia   0,94Microsoft   1,02LeaseWeb   0,82ServerBoost   1,30ThinkBroadband   1,14Cachefly   1,85Ovh   0,82Ntua   2,35Forthnet   2,29Otenet   1,37RootBSD   0,63*Average speed for 14 hosts*  1,20 MB/s

*Your WAN IP is 62.1.1 xxxxx**Your BBRAS is 194.219.231.33* *Your ISP is :  FORTHnet SA*Test date and time is Παρασκευή 04-06-2010 and time 16:43:28Server List by Someonefromhell v0.432 Threads in useMOS (mean opinion score), is scaled from 5=best to 1=worst 

*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  9.25 ms  25 %   -12 ms  A  UP  1,64Wind  107.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35Cyta Hellas  101 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35On Telecoms  11.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  UP  4,40Vivodi  11.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  A  UP  4,40Forthnet  11 ms  0 %  -4 ms  A  UP  4,40OTE  21.25 ms  0 %  4 ms  A  UP  4,39Netone  9.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,40NTUA@GRNET  11.75 ms  0 %  -6 ms  A  UP  4,40Vodafone  189.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,21Orange Business Hellas  132.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,33Verizon Hellas  180.5 ms  0 %  5 ms  D  UP  4,20*Total ping time is*  797 ms     




*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





DE-CIX  120.75 ms  0 %  -9 ms  C  UP  4,35AMS-IX  117.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  UP  4,34LINX  73.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,36NL-IX  99 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,35RIPN@MSK-IX  109 ms  0 %  -2 ms  C  UP  4,35ESPANIX  89.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,35MIX  68.75 ms  0 %  13 ms  B  UP  4,35PANAP  118.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,34Akamai  53.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Cachefly  52.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Google CDN  70 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Google CDN  96.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35Google CDN  85 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Yahoo US  167.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,28AT and T US  174 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,25Global Crossing US  194.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  UP  4,18Level3 US  240.25 ms  0 %  -4 ms  E  UP  4,06Telia US  216 ms  0 %  -4 ms  E  UP  4,15Qwest US  181 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,23Tata Communications US  273.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  UP  3,90Verizon US  171 ms  0 %  -2 ms  D  UP  4,27Savvis US  224.5 ms  0 %  3 ms  E  UP  4,07America Online Transit Data Network US  151.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  DOWN  4,30Cogent Communications US  155.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,30Hurricane Electric US  267.25 ms  0 %  3 ms  F  UP  3,90AboveNet US  275.75 ms  0 %  18 ms  F  UP  3,74XO Communications US  220.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  E  DOWN  4,11Sprint Nextel US  157 ms  0 %  -2 ms  D  UP  4,31Allstream US  228.75 ms  0 %  -16 ms  E  UP  4,18Telecom US  208.5 ms  0 %  -6 ms  E  UP  4,18Deutche Telecom Germany  148.25 ms  0 %  -20 ms  D  UP  4,34Global Crossing Germany  66.75 ms  0 %  3 ms  B  UP  4,37Cogent Germany  92.25 ms  0 %  4 ms  C  UP  4,35Telia Germany  120.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  UP  4,33Level 3 Germany  118.75 ms  0 %  3 ms  C  UP  4,33Tata Communications Germany  128.25 ms  0 %  -6 ms  D  UP  4,34Savvis Germany  82.25 ms  0 %  3 ms  C  UP  4,36Cable and Wireless Germany  71.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,37PCCW Germany  85 ms  0 %  5 ms  C  UP  4,35NTT Communications UK  79.25 ms  0 %  -7 ms  C  UP  4,37America Online Transit Data Network UK  79.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  C  UP  4,36Tinet US  73.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37GEANT UK  73 ms  25 %   0 ms  B  UP  1,55British Telecom UK  83 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36Hurricane Electric UK  99.75 ms  0 %  12 ms  C  UP  4,34Tinet Netherlands  73 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37AboveNet Netherlands  118.75 ms  0 %  -15 ms  C  UP  4,36Wanadoo Netherlands  137.5 ms  0 %  -4 ms  D  UP  4,33GEANT Netherlands  23 ms  75 %   44 ms  A  DOWN  1,00Opentransit France  135.5 ms  0 %  7 ms  D  UP  4,32Sprint Nextel France  84.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,36Seabone Italy  61.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Infostrada Italy  75.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36Telstra Australia  398.25 ms  0 %  -26 ms  F  DOWN  3,58Optus Australia  431.5 ms  0 %  -13 ms  F  UP  3,29NTT Japan  345.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  F  UP  3,59AboveNet Japan  409.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  F  UP  3,28Verizon Chech  92.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  UP  4,35ChinaNet China  444.75 ms  0 %  9 ms  F  UP  2,99PCCW Hong Kong  320 ms  0 %  -1 ms  F  UP  3,71Pacnet Singapore  443.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  F  UP  3,10Isnet South Africa  333.25 ms  0 %  5 ms  F  UP  3,59Maxnet New Zealand  357 ms  0 %  -2 ms  F  DOWN  3,54Bell Canada  236.75 ms  0 %  -6 ms  E  UP  4,09Leaseweb Netherlands  116.75 ms  0 %  5 ms  C  UP  4,33The Planet US  242.25 ms  0 %  -4 ms  E  UP  4,05Softlayer US  187.75 ms  0 %  13 ms  D  UP  4,13Dreamhost US  235 ms  0 %  -7 ms  E  UP  4,10Rackspace US  190.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  UP  4,19Serverloft Germany  115 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,34Host-Europe Germany  68.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,37Hetzner Germany  71.25 ms  0 %  -4 ms  B  UP  4,37OVH  82 ms  0 %  3 ms  C  UP  4,36*Total ping time is*  11893.5 ms     




*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGI Italy  120 ms  0 %  -7 ms  C  UP  4,35NGZ-Server Germany  66.75 ms  0 %  4 ms  B  UP  4,36K-Play Germany  115 ms  0 %  5 ms  C  UP  4,33GC-Server Germany  87.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  UP  4,35247CS Germany  65.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,37Jolt UK  71.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,37Multiplay UK  77 ms  0 %  -3 ms  C  UP  4,37ServerFFS Netherlands  131 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,33GS-NET Netherlands  122.25 ms  0 %  7 ms  C  UP  4,33EA US  233.5 ms  0 %  14 ms  E  UP  3,95Valve US  226.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  E  UP  4,07Gameservers US  113.75 ms  25 %   1 ms  C  DOWN  1,51esport-servers de  112.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  C  UP  4,34Clanhost Netherlands  116 ms  0 %  -15 ms  C  UP  4,36RDSNET Romania   158 ms  0 %  -3 ms  D  UP  4,31Fastweb Italy  45.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,38Dataplex Hungary  152.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,38LB-Server Germany  69.25 ms  0 %  8 ms  B  UP  4,36G-Portal Germany  112.25 ms  0 %  5 ms  C  UP  4,34*Total ping time is*  2196.25 ms     



*Total ping time is* *14886.75 ms*  8  18  35  20  11  12Greek servers  797  72,45 msInternational servers  11893.5  165,19 msGameservers  2196.25  122,01 ms 
Test date and time is Παρασκευή 04-06-2010 and time 16:43:24Cogentco   1,22Mirrorservice   0,09Apple   2,14Nvidia   1,70Microsoft   1,98LeaseWeb   1,89ServerBoost   0,19ThinkBroadband   0,18Cachefly   0,98Ovh   0,62Ntua   1,87Forthnet   2,36Otenet   1,82RootBSD   0,82*Average speed for 14 hosts*  1,28 MB/s

*Your WAN IP is 77.49. xxxxx**Your BBRAS is 194.219.231.69* *Your ISP is :  FORTHnet SA*Test date and time is Τετάρτη 02-06-2010 and time 22:55:57Server List by Someonefromhell v0.432 Threads in useMOS (mean opinion score), is scaled from 5=best to 1=worst 

*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  244.75 ms  0 %  -6 ms  E  UP  4,06Wind  273.5 ms  0 %  -47 ms  F  UP  4,24Cyta Hellas  93.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,35On Telecoms  13.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,40Vivodi  10.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Forthnet  7.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  A  UP  4,40OTE  7.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Netone  8.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40NTUA@GRNET  7.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Vodafone  125.25 ms  0 %  -5 ms  D  DOWN  4,34Orange Business Hellas  124.25 ms  0 %  -7 ms  C  DOWN  4,34Verizon Hellas  256.75 ms  0 %  47 ms  F  UP  3,56*Total ping time is*  1172.75 ms     




*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





DE-CIX  175.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,25AMS-IX  64.25 ms  0 %  -8 ms  B  DOWN  4,38LINX  79 ms  0 %  9 ms  C  UP  4,35NL-IX  180.25 ms  0 %  -3 ms  D  UP  4,25RIPN@MSK-IX  232 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  UP  4,06ESPANIX  185.75 ms  0 %  -8 ms  D  UP  4,27MIX  65.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37PANAP  66.5 ms  0 %  -7 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Akamai  153 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,32Cachefly  53 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Google CDN  167.75 ms  0 %  -13 ms  D  UP  4,32Google CDN  165.25 ms  0 %  3 ms  D  UP  4,26Google CDN  165.5 ms  0 %  4 ms  D  UP  4,25Yahoo US  289.25 ms  0 %  14 ms  F  UP  3,71AT and T US  278 ms  0 %  -25 ms  F  UP  4,08Global Crossing US  355 ms  0 %  -29 ms  F  UP  3,80Level3 US  185.75 ms  0 %  9 ms  D  DOWN  4,16Telia US  158.5 ms  0 %  6 ms  D  DOWN  4,26Qwest US  308.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  UP  3,74Tata Communications US  228.75 ms  0 %  -49 ms  E  DOWN  4,33Verizon US  277 ms  0 %  -32 ms  F  UP  4,13Savvis US  174 ms  0 %  8 ms  D  DOWN  4,20America Online Transit Data Network US  149 ms  0 %  4 ms  D  DOWN  4,30Cogent Communications US  303.75 ms  0 %  -16 ms  F  UP  3,91Hurricane Electric US  374.75 ms  0 %  -16 ms  F  UP  3,59AboveNet US  255.25 ms  0 %  -61 ms  F  DOWN  4,33XO Communications US  193.25 ms  50 %   -45 ms  D  DOWN  2,88Sprint Nextel US  253.5 ms  0 %  -16 ms  F  UP  4,10Allstream US  182 ms  0 %  -6 ms  D  DOWN  4,26Telecom US  229.25 ms  0 %  38 ms  E  UP  3,76Deutche Telecom Germany  93 ms  0 %  29 ms  C  DOWN  4,32Global Crossing Germany  178.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  UP  4,23Cogent Germany  170.5 ms  0 %  -3 ms  D  UP  4,28Telia Germany  65 ms  0 %  -2 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Level 3 Germany  70 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Tata Communications Germany  65.25 ms  0 %  -8 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Savvis Germany  175 ms  0 %  -5 ms  D  UP  4,28Cable and Wireless Germany  163.75 ms  0 %  -7 ms  D  UP  4,32PCCW Germany  262.75 ms  0 %  18 ms  F  UP  3,79NTT Communications UK  169 ms  0 %  -2 ms  D  UP  4,28America Online Transit Data Network UK  81.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Tinet US  73 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,36GEANT UK  86.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,36British Telecom UK  181 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,24Hurricane Electric UK  194.25 ms  0 %  -2 ms  D  UP  4,20Tinet Netherlands  173.25 ms  0 %  -5 ms  D  UP  4,28AboveNet Netherlands  72 ms  0 %  3 ms  B  DOWN  4,36Wanadoo Netherlands  98.75 ms  0 %  4 ms  C  DOWN  4,35GEANT Netherlands  178 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,24Opentransit France  165.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,28Sprint Nextel France  166.25 ms  0 %  -8 ms  D  UP  4,28Seabone Italy  149.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  UP  4,31Infostrada Italy  95 ms  0 %  -5 ms  C  UP  4,36Telstra Australia  414.5 ms  25 %   -401 ms  F  DOWN  2,07Optus Australia  431 ms  0 %  -30 ms  F  DOWN  3,46NTT Japan  404.5 ms  0 %  -22 ms  F  UP  3,51AboveNet Japan  406.5 ms  0 %  74 ms  F  DOWN  2,51Verizon Chech  160 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,29ChinaNet China  576.25 ms  0 %  -58 ms  F  UP  3,01PCCW Hong Kong  453.5 ms  0 %  -24 ms  F  UP  3,29Pacnet Singapore  431 ms  0 %  -25 ms  F  UP  3,41Isnet South Africa  405.5 ms  0 %  52 ms  F  UP  2,75Maxnet New Zealand  532.25 ms  0 %  -30 ms  F  UP  2,94Bell Canada  379.75 ms  0 %  -34 ms  F  UP  3,74Leaseweb Netherlands  73.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  DOWN  4,36The Planet US  188 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,21Softlayer US  190.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  D  UP  4,22Dreamhost US  287 ms  25 %   -12 ms  F  UP  1,13Rackspace US  182 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,23Serverloft Germany  70.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Host-Europe Germany  166.5 ms  0 %  5 ms  D  UP  4,25Hetzner Germany  64.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  DOWN  4,37OVH  102.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,35*Total ping time is*  14996 ms     




*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGI Italy  73.5 ms  0 %  3 ms  B  DOWN  4,36NGZ-Server Germany  53.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38K-Play Germany  65.75 ms  0 %  -6 ms  B  DOWN  4,38GC-Server Germany  185.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  D  UP  4,23247CS Germany  129.5 ms  25 %   -7 ms  D  UP  1,51Jolt UK  77.75 ms  0 %  3 ms  C  UP  4,36Multiplay UK  67.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37ServerFFS Netherlands  84.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36GS-NET Netherlands  69.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37EA US  196.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  DOWN  4,19Valve US  276.75 ms  0 %  -28 ms  F  UP  4,10Gameservers US  140.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,33esport-servers de  64.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Clanhost Netherlands  72.25 ms  0 %  4 ms  B  DOWN  4,36RDSNET Romania   89 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Fastweb Italy  140.25 ms  0 %  -5 ms  D  UP  4,33Dataplex Hungary  80 ms  0 %  -3 ms  C  DOWN  4,37LB-Server Germany  55.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37G-Portal Germany  64.25 ms  0 %  8 ms  B  DOWN  4,36*Total ping time is*  1985.5 ms     



*Total ping time is* *18154.25 ms*  6  21  13  36  4  24Greek servers  1172.75  106,61 msInternational servers  14996  208,28 msGameservers  1985.5  110,31 ms

*Your WAN IP is 178.12 xxxxx**Your BBRAS is 194.219.231.33* *Your ISP is :  FORTHnet SA*Test date and time is Τετάρτη 02-06-2010 and time 23:07:43Server List by Someonefromhell v0.432 Threads in useMOS (mean opinion score), is scaled from 5=best to 1=worst 

*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  220 ms  0 %  -11 ms  E  DOWN  4,18Wind  95.25 ms  0 %  4 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Cyta Hellas  96.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,35On Telecoms  8.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Vivodi  9 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,40Forthnet  6.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40OTE  7.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Netone  12.25 ms  0 %  -13 ms  A  UP  4,41NTUA@GRNET  7.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Vodafone  117.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,34Orange Business Hellas  116.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,34Verizon Hellas  228.25 ms  0 %  5 ms  E  UP  4,04*Total ping time is*  925.75 ms     




*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





DE-CIX  60.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37AMS-IX  68 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37LINX  72.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37NL-IX  199.25 ms  0 %  -2 ms  D  UP  4,19RIPN@MSK-IX  117.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,34ESPANIX  185.75 ms  0 %  -5 ms  D  UP  4,25MIX  65.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37PANAP  69.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37Akamai  7 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,40Cachefly  39.5 ms  25 %   0 ms  B  UP  1,59Google CDN  165 ms  0 %  6 ms  D  UP  4,24Google CDN  197.25 ms  0 %  21 ms  D  UP  4,03Google CDN  169.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,27Yahoo US  246.5 ms  0 %  4 ms  E  UP  3,98AT and T US  282.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  UP  3,85Global Crossing US  191.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,21Level3 US  190.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,20Telia US  140.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,33Qwest US  283.5 ms  0 %  4 ms  F  UP  3,82Tata Communications US  343.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  UP  3,59Verizon US  251.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  UP  3,99Savvis US  167.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,27America Online Transit Data Network US  150 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,32Cogent Communications US  154.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,30Hurricane Electric US  340.75 ms  0 %  -5 ms  F  UP  3,65AboveNet US  213.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  UP  4,12XO Communications US  241 ms  0 %  10 ms  E  UP  3,95Sprint Nextel US  139.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,33Allstream US  171.5 ms  0 %  -16 ms  D  UP  4,33Telecom US  205.25 ms  0 %  7 ms  E  UP  4,11Deutche Telecom Germany  74.75 ms  0 %  11 ms  B  UP  4,35Global Crossing Germany  55 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,38Cogent Germany  140.5 ms  25 %   -133 ms  D  UP  1,76Telia Germany  49 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,38Level 3 Germany  63.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Tata Communications Germany  49.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,38Savvis Germany  170.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,27Cable and Wireless Germany  73.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37PCCW Germany  155 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,30NTT Communications UK  175.5 ms  0 %  -19 ms  D  UP  4,33America Online Transit Data Network UK  70.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Tinet US  81.25 ms  0 %  57 ms  C  UP  4,19GEANT UK  71 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37British Telecom UK  175.25 ms  0 %  -3 ms  D  UP  4,27Hurricane Electric UK  194 ms  0 %  -2 ms  D  UP  4,20Tinet Netherlands  80 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36AboveNet Netherlands  67 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Wanadoo Netherlands  82.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36GEANT Netherlands  62 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Opentransit France  123.25 ms  25 %   2 ms  C  UP  1,50Sprint Nextel France  163.25 ms  0 %  -4 ms  D  UP  4,31Seabone Italy  147.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,32Infostrada Italy  80.25 ms  0 %  -2 ms  C  UP  4,36Telstra Australia  351.75 ms  25 %   -3 ms  F  UP  1,00Optus Australia  370.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  UP  3,46NTT Japan  351.25 ms  0 %  -17 ms  F  UP  3,71AboveNet Japan  346.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  F  UP  3,59Verizon Chech  175.75 ms  0 %  7 ms  D  UP  4,21ChinaNet China  500.75 ms  0 %  30 ms  F  UP  2,48PCCW Hong Kong  407 ms  0 %  9 ms  F  UP  3,19Pacnet Singapore  373 ms  0 %  -2 ms  F  UP  3,47Isnet South Africa  330.5 ms  0 %  -4 ms  F  UP  3,69Maxnet New Zealand  466.25 ms  0 %  3 ms  F  UP  2,94Bell Canada  249.5 ms  0 %  6 ms  E  UP  3,95Leaseweb Netherlands  68.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  B  UP  4,37The Planet US  177 ms  0 %  3 ms  D  UP  4,23Softlayer US  151.5 ms  25 %   -26 ms  D  UP  1,53Dreamhost US  248 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  UP  4,00Rackspace US  176.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,24Serverloft Germany  51.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,38Host-Europe Germany  60.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Hetzner Germany  67.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37OVH  74 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37*Total ping time is*  12532 ms     




*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGI Italy  70.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37NGZ-Server Germany  70.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,37K-Play Germany  62.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37GC-Server Germany  79 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36247CS Germany  68.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Jolt UK  68.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37Multiplay UK  67.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37ServerFFS Netherlands  60 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37GS-NET Netherlands  67.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37EA US  186.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,22Valve US  236 ms  0 %  -3 ms  E  UP  4,07Gameservers US  140.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,33esport-servers de  61.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,37Clanhost Netherlands  50.75 ms  25 %   -1 ms  B  UP  1,58RDSNET Romania   88.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36Fastweb Italy  108 ms  25 %   -55 ms  C  UP  1,63Dataplex Hungary  76 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36LB-Server Germany  73.5 ms  0 %  -5 ms  B  UP  4,37G-Portal Germany  60 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37*Total ping time is*  1695.5 ms     



*Total ping time is* *15153.25 ms*  7  33  14  27  9  14Greek servers  925.75  84,16 msInternational servers  12532  174,06 msGameservers  1695.5  94,19 ms

*Your WAN IP is 77.49. xxxxx**Your BBRAS is 194.219.231.36* *Your ISP is :  FORTHnet SA*Test date and time is Τετάρτη 02-06-2010 and time 23:20:30Server List by Someonefromhell v0.432 Threads in useMOS (mean opinion score), is scaled from 5=best to 1=worst 

*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  227 ms  0 %  4 ms  E  UP  4,05Wind  103.75 ms  0 %  12 ms  C  UP  4,33Cyta Hellas  77.25 ms  25 %   0 ms  C  DOWN  1,55On Telecoms  11.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,40Vivodi  8 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Forthnet  7.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  A  UP  4,40OTE  7.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Netone  11.25 ms  0 %  -2 ms  A  UP  4,40NTUA@GRNET  8.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,40Vodafone  174 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,25Orange Business Hellas  164.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,28Verizon Hellas  170.75 ms  25 %   -71 ms  D  DOWN  1,60*Total ping time is*  972.25 ms     




*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





DE-CIX  163.75 ms  0 %  9 ms  D  UP  4,23AMS-IX  103.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,35LINX  112 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,34NL-IX  174.25 ms  0 %  -8 ms  D  UP  4,30RIPN@MSK-IX  237.5 ms  0 %  -6 ms  E  UP  4,08ESPANIX  200.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  UP  4,16MIX  110.75 ms  0 %  183 ms  C  UP  2,92PANAP  113.5 ms  0 %  -12 ms  C  UP  4,36Akamai  150.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,36Cachefly  53 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,38Google CDN  172.25 ms  0 %  45 ms  D  UP  3,95Google CDN  179.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,23Google CDN  175 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  UP  4,24Yahoo US  251 ms  0 %  7 ms  F  UP  3,93AT and T US  267.25 ms  0 %  -12 ms  F  UP  4,02Global Crossing US  275 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  UP  3,89Level3 US  242 ms  0 %  2 ms  E  UP  4,01Telia US  190.75 ms  0 %  11 ms  D  UP  4,13Qwest US  279.75 ms  0 %  5 ms  F  UP  3,83Tata Communications US  257 ms  0 %  -3 ms  F  UP  3,99Verizon US  258 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  UP  3,96Savvis US  212.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  E  UP  4,14America Online Transit Data Network US  186.25 ms  0 %  21 ms  D  UP  4,07Cogent Communications US  253.25 ms  0 %  -6 ms  F  UP  4,03Hurricane Electric US  339.75 ms  0 %  7 ms  F  UP  3,54AboveNet US  255 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  UP  3,97XO Communications US  319.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  F  UP  3,71Sprint Nextel US  177.75 ms  25 %   -1 ms  D  UP  1,38Allstream US  219 ms  0 %  13 ms  E  UP  4,01Telecom US  210.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  UP  4,13Deutche Telecom Germany  124 ms  0 %  -4 ms  C  UP  4,34Global Crossing Germany  164 ms  0 %  -2 ms  D  UP  4,29Cogent Germany  175 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,24Telia Germany  90 ms  0 %  -7 ms  C  UP  4,36Level 3 Germany  103.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,35Tata Communications Germany  100.5 ms  0 %  5 ms  C  UP  4,34Savvis Germany  169.75 ms  0 %  8 ms  D  UP  4,22Cable and Wireless Germany  157.5 ms  0 %  -3 ms  D  UP  4,32PCCW Germany  161.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  UP  4,28NTT Communications UK  204 ms  0 %  10 ms  E  UP  4,09America Online Transit Data Network UK  119 ms  0 %  -3 ms  C  UP  4,34Tinet US  71 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37GEANT UK  123 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,33British Telecom UK  207.75 ms  0 %  -2 ms  E  UP  4,16Hurricane Electric UK  177.25 ms  0 %  5 ms  D  UP  4,21Tinet Netherlands  187 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,21AboveNet Netherlands  103.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,35Wanadoo Netherlands  114.75 ms  0 %  -8 ms  C  UP  4,35GEANT Netherlands  165.5 ms  0 %  -11 ms  D  UP  4,32Opentransit France  104 ms  0 %  -8 ms  C  UP  4,36Sprint Nextel France  187.75 ms  0 %  -2 ms  D  UP  4,22Seabone Italy  144 ms  0 %  7 ms  D  UP  4,30Infostrada Italy  77.75 ms  0 %  -3 ms  C  UP  4,37Telstra Australia  351.25 ms  25 %   -2 ms  F  UP  1,00Optus Australia  425.5 ms  0 %  -4 ms  F  UP  3,23NTT Japan  372.25 ms  0 %  8 ms  F  UP  3,37AboveNet Japan  396 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  UP  3,32Verizon Chech  172 ms  0 %  -3 ms  D  UP  4,28ChinaNet China  512.75 ms  0 %  -7 ms  F  UP  2,80PCCW Hong Kong  418.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  UP  3,22Pacnet Singapore  446.5 ms  0 %  32 ms  F  UP  2,74Isnet South Africa  383.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  UP  3,39Maxnet New Zealand  460 ms  0 %  8 ms  F  UP  2,92Bell Canada  315.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  F  UP  3,70Leaseweb Netherlands  108.25 ms  0 %  5 ms  C  UP  4,34The Planet US  229.25 ms  0 %  -2 ms  E  UP  4,09Softlayer US  218.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  UP  4,11Dreamhost US  322 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  UP  3,68Rackspace US  183.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,22Serverloft Germany  100.75 ms  0 %  -5 ms  C  UP  4,36Host-Europe Germany  166.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,27Hetzner Germany  67.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37OVH  124.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  UP  4,33*Total ping time is*  15146 ms     




*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGI Italy  102.5 ms  0 %  -4 ms  C  UP  4,35NGZ-Server Germany  65.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37K-Play Germany  103.25 ms  0 %  5 ms  C  UP  4,34GC-Server Germany  189 ms  0 %  -3 ms  D  UP  4,23247CS Germany  167.5 ms  0 %  -4 ms  D  UP  4,29Jolt UK  104.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  C  UP  4,35Multiplay UK  67.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,37ServerFFS Netherlands  99 ms  0 %  -3 ms  C  UP  4,35GS-NET Netherlands  106.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35EA US  230 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  UP  4,07Valve US  278.25 ms  0 %  5 ms  F  UP  3,84Gameservers US  141 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,33esport-servers de  105 ms  0 %  -2 ms  C  UP  4,35Clanhost Netherlands  113 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,34RDSNET Romania   133.5 ms  0 %  12 ms  D  UP  4,30Fastweb Italy  135.5 ms  0 %  -12 ms  D  UP  4,34Dataplex Hungary  125.5 ms  0 %  -4 ms  D  UP  4,34LB-Server Germany  62.25 ms  0 %  -3 ms  B  UP  4,37G-Portal Germany  107 ms  0 %  -16 ms  C  UP  4,36*Total ping time is*  2436 ms     



*Total ping time is* *18554.25 ms*  6  6  27  31  12  22Greek servers  972.25  88,39 msInternational servers  15146  210,36 msGameservers  2436  135,33 ms

*Your WAN IP is 77.49. xxxxx**Your BBRAS is 194.219.231.69* *Your ISP is :  FORTHnet SA*Test date and time is Τετάρτη 02-06-2010 and time 23:25:55Server List by Someonefromhell v0.432 Threads in useMOS (mean opinion score), is scaled from 5=best to 1=worst 

*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  212.25 ms  0 %  10 ms  E  DOWN  4,06Wind  102.75 ms  0 %  19 ms  C  DOWN  4,32Cyta Hellas  92.25 ms  0 %  3 ms  C  UP  4,35On Telecoms  10.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Vivodi  8.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,40Forthnet  7 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40OTE  8 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,40Netone  7.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40NTUA@GRNET  7.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Vodafone  145 ms  0 %  -20 ms  D  DOWN  4,35Orange Business Hellas  148.25 ms  0 %  -19 ms  D  DOWN  4,34Verizon Hellas  215.5 ms  0 %  9 ms  E  UP  4,06*Total ping time is*  965 ms     




*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





DE-CIX  164.25 ms  0 %  3 ms  D  UP  4,26AMS-IX  79.5 ms  0 %  13 ms  C  DOWN  4,35LINX  91.5 ms  0 %  -12 ms  C  DOWN  4,37NL-IX  182 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,24RIPN@MSK-IX  248.25 ms  0 %  -3 ms  E  UP  4,02ESPANIX  185.5 ms  0 %  -7 ms  D  DOWN  4,26MIX  65 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37PANAP  84 ms  0 %  12 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Akamai  7 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Cachefly  53 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Google CDN  163 ms  0 %  5 ms  D  DOWN  4,26Google CDN  175.25 ms  0 %  21 ms  D  DOWN  4,11Google CDN  165 ms  0 %  -4 ms  D  DOWN  4,30Yahoo US  258.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  UP  3,95AT and T US  256.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  F  DOWN  3,95Global Crossing US  278.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  UP  3,88Level3 US  205.25 ms  0 %  12 ms  E  DOWN  4,07Telia US  175.25 ms  0 %  -22 ms  D  DOWN  4,33Qwest US  274.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  DOWN  3,89Tata Communications US  241.25 ms  0 %  3 ms  E  DOWN  4,00Verizon US  245.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  DOWN  4,01Savvis US  193.5 ms  0 %  -14 ms  D  DOWN  4,28America Online Transit Data Network US  165.75 ms  0 %  3 ms  D  DOWN  4,26Cogent Communications US  265.25 ms  0 %  3 ms  F  UP  3,91Hurricane Electric US  331 ms  0 %  2 ms  F  DOWN  3,63AboveNet US  236.25 ms  0 %  -10 ms  E  DOWN  4,12XO Communications US  321.5 ms  0 %  6 ms  F  UP  3,64Sprint Nextel US  236.25 ms  0 %  6 ms  E  UP  4,00Allstream US  212 ms  0 %  -5 ms  E  DOWN  4,17Telecom US  205.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  DOWN  4,15Deutche Telecom Germany  96.25 ms  0 %  -13 ms  C  DOWN  4,37Global Crossing Germany  151 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  DOWN  4,32Cogent Germany  171 ms  0 %  -9 ms  D  DOWN  4,31Telia Germany  91.25 ms  0 %  75 ms  C  UP  4,03Level 3 Germany  79.25 ms  0 %  -11 ms  C  DOWN  4,37Tata Communications Germany  76.75 ms  0 %  5 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Savvis Germany  163 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,28Cable and Wireless Germany  159.5 ms  0 %  7 ms  D  UP  4,25PCCW Germany  165.75 ms  0 %  4 ms  D  UP  4,25NTT Communications UK  139.75 ms  25 %   0 ms  D  DOWN  1,49America Online Transit Data Network UK  92.25 ms  0 %  5 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Tinet US  54.5 ms  25 %   -6 ms  B  DOWN  1,58GEANT UK  103 ms  0 %  -10 ms  C  DOWN  4,36British Telecom UK  201.5 ms  0 %  -15 ms  E  DOWN  4,26Hurricane Electric UK  182.25 ms  0 %  -4 ms  D  UP  4,25Tinet Netherlands  185.5 ms  0 %  5 ms  D  DOWN  4,19AboveNet Netherlands  84.75 ms  0 %  12 ms  C  DOWN  4,34Wanadoo Netherlands  94 ms  0 %  -19 ms  C  DOWN  4,38GEANT Netherlands  172.25 ms  0 %  -4 ms  D  UP  4,28Opentransit France  85.25 ms  0 %  13 ms  C  DOWN  4,34Sprint Nextel France  181 ms  0 %  -7 ms  D  DOWN  4,27Seabone Italy  147.25 ms  0 %  10 ms  D  UP  4,27Infostrada Italy  80.25 ms  0 %  -3 ms  C  UP  4,36Telstra Australia  460 ms  0 %  -2 ms  F  UP  3,03Optus Australia  418.25 ms  0 %  -6 ms  F  DOWN  3,28NTT Japan  365.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  F  DOWN  3,47AboveNet Japan  364 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  DOWN  3,48Verizon Chech  193.25 ms  0 %  84 ms  D  UP  3,51ChinaNet China  484.75 ms  0 %  -4 ms  F  DOWN  2,92PCCW Hong Kong  394.25 ms  0 %  3 ms  F  DOWN  3,31Pacnet Singapore  404.5 ms  0 %  11 ms  F  DOWN  3,18Isnet South Africa  346.25 ms  0 %  -19 ms  F  DOWN  3,75Maxnet New Zealand  455 ms  0 %  -1 ms  F  DOWN  3,04Bell Canada  234.5 ms  25 %   138 ms  E  DOWN  1,17Leaseweb Netherlands  79.75 ms  0 %  5 ms  C  DOWN  4,36The Planet US  191.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,19Softlayer US  196.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  D  DOWN  4,20Dreamhost US  341.25 ms  0 %  7 ms  F  UP  3,53Rackspace US  182.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,23Serverloft Germany  67.5 ms  0 %  19 ms  B  DOWN  4,35Host-Europe Germany  170.5 ms  0 %  12 ms  D  UP  4,19Hetzner Germany  64.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37OVH  98.75 ms  0 %  3 ms  C  DOWN  4,35*Total ping time is*  14236 ms     




*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGI Italy  78.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36NGZ-Server Germany  53.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,38K-Play Germany  78.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36GC-Server Germany  178 ms  0 %  3 ms  D  DOWN  4,22247CS Germany  173.75 ms  0 %  10 ms  D  UP  4,19Jolt UK  89 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Multiplay UK  64.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37ServerFFS Netherlands  90.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  DOWN  4,35GS-NET Netherlands  74 ms  0 %  3 ms  B  DOWN  4,36EA US  189.25 ms  0 %  5 ms  D  DOWN  4,17Valve US  240.25 ms  0 %  -4 ms  E  DOWN  4,06Gameservers US  141 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,32esport-servers de  67.25 ms  0 %  7 ms  B  DOWN  4,36Clanhost Netherlands  77 ms  0 %  -3 ms  C  DOWN  4,37RDSNET Romania   98.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Fastweb Italy  140 ms  0 %  11 ms  D  UP  4,29Dataplex Hungary  83.25 ms  0 %  -3 ms  C  DOWN  4,36LB-Server Germany  56.75 ms  0 %  12 ms  B  DOWN  4,36G-Portal Germany  75 ms  0 %  3 ms  B  DOWN  4,36*Total ping time is*  2048.5 ms     



*Total ping time is* *17249.5 ms*  7  11  24  32  13  17Greek servers  965  87,73 msInternational servers  14236  197,72 msGameservers  2048.5  113,81 ms

*Your WAN IP is 178.12 xxxxx**Your BBRAS is 194.219.231.33* *Your ISP is :  FORTHnet SA*Test date and time is Τετάρτη 02-06-2010 and time 23:30:40Server List by Someonefromhell v0.432 Threads in useMOS (mean opinion score), is scaled from 5=best to 1=worst 

*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  229 ms  0 %  19 ms  E  UP  3,93Wind  101.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Cyta Hellas  96.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35On Telecoms  8.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Vivodi  7.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Forthnet  7 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40OTE  8.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  A  UP  4,40Netone  8.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,40NTUA@GRNET  8 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,40Vodafone  127.75 ms  0 %  7 ms  D  DOWN  4,32Orange Business Hellas  116 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,34Verizon Hellas  172.5 ms  25 %   -106 ms  D  DOWN  1,67*Total ping time is*  891.5 ms     




*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





DE-CIX  62.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  DOWN  4,37AMS-IX  59.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37LINX  72.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,36NL-IX  181 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  DOWN  4,22RIPN@MSK-IX  116 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,34ESPANIX  197.25 ms  0 %  -3 ms  D  UP  4,20MIX  66.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37PANAP  70.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Akamai  8.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  UP  4,40Cachefly  53.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,38Google CDN  165 ms  0 %  3 ms  D  UP  4,26Google CDN  185.25 ms  0 %  23 ms  D  UP  4,06Google CDN  179.25 ms  0 %  -4 ms  D  UP  4,26Yahoo US  249.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  E  DOWN  4,00AT and T US  264.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  UP  3,94Global Crossing US  185.25 ms  0 %  -3 ms  D  DOWN  4,24Level3 US  183 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,23Telia US  140.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,33Qwest US  274.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  UP  3,89Tata Communications US  344 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  UP  3,58Verizon US  247 ms  0 %  11 ms  E  UP  3,92Savvis US  170.5 ms  0 %  -7 ms  D  DOWN  4,30America Online Transit Data Network US  152.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  DOWN  4,30Cogent Communications US  162 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,29Hurricane Electric US  320.5 ms  0 %  3 ms  F  DOWN  3,67AboveNet US  159 ms  25 %   0 ms  D  DOWN  1,44XO Communications US  218.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  E  DOWN  4,10Sprint Nextel US  141 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  DOWN  4,32Allstream US  180 ms  0 %  -32 ms  D  DOWN  4,34Telecom US  205.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  E  DOWN  4,16Deutche Telecom Germany  71.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Global Crossing Germany  55.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Cogent Germany  169.5 ms  0 %  3 ms  D  DOWN  4,25Telia Germany  50.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Level 3 Germany  63.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Tata Communications Germany  50 ms  0 %  -3 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Savvis Germany  161.75 ms  0 %  11 ms  D  DOWN  4,22Cable and Wireless Germany  65 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37PCCW Germany  160.5 ms  0 %  10 ms  D  DOWN  4,23NTT Communications UK  188 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  UP  4,20America Online Transit Data Network UK  70 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Tinet US  67 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37GEANT UK  68.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  B  DOWN  4,37British Telecom UK  150 ms  25 %   -1 ms  D  DOWN  1,48Hurricane Electric UK  188.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  D  UP  4,22Tinet Netherlands  71.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37AboveNet Netherlands  68 ms  0 %  5 ms  B  DOWN  4,36Wanadoo Netherlands  60.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37GEANT Netherlands  62.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Opentransit France  58 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Sprint Nextel France  203.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  UP  4,15Seabone Italy  143.25 ms  0 %  4 ms  D  DOWN  4,32Infostrada Italy  77.5 ms  0 %  -6 ms  C  DOWN  4,37Telstra Australia  496.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  UP  2,81Optus Australia  381 ms  0 %  -17 ms  F  DOWN  3,57NTT Japan  347 ms  0 %  -2 ms  F  DOWN  3,59AboveNet Japan  346.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  DOWN  3,57Verizon Chech  162.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  DOWN  4,29ChinaNet China  537 ms  0 %  4 ms  F  UP  2,56PCCW Hong Kong  400.25 ms  0 %  -2 ms  F  UP  3,33Pacnet Singapore  382 ms  0 %  14 ms  F  DOWN  3,26Isnet South Africa  335 ms  0 %  -3 ms  F  DOWN  3,66Maxnet New Zealand  462.75 ms  0 %  -5 ms  F  UP  3,04Bell Canada  244.5 ms  0 %  -4 ms  E  UP  4,04Leaseweb Netherlands  68.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37The Planet US  186.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,21Softlayer US  203.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  E  UP  4,15Dreamhost US  228 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  DOWN  4,08Rackspace US  186.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,21Serverloft Germany  52 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Host-Europe Germany  69 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Hetzner Germany  75.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36OVH  72.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37*Total ping time is*  12575.25 ms     




*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGI Italy  69.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37NGZ-Server Germany  62.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,37K-Play Germany  54.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  B  DOWN  4,38GC-Server Germany  70 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37247CS Germany  68.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Jolt UK  65.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Multiplay UK  64 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37ServerFFS Netherlands  69.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37GS-NET Netherlands  67.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37EA US  185.75 ms  0 %  7 ms  D  DOWN  4,17Valve US  233.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  DOWN  4,05Gameservers US  141.25 ms  0 %  -2 ms  D  UP  4,33esport-servers de  53.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Clanhost Netherlands  68 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37RDSNET Romania   79.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Fastweb Italy  144.75 ms  0 %  3 ms  D  UP  4,36Dataplex Hungary  76.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  C  DOWN  4,37LB-Server Germany  75.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36G-Portal Germany  60 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37*Total ping time is*  1710.5 ms     



*Total ping time is* *15177.25 ms*  7  36  9  29  10  13Greek servers  891.5  81,05 msInternational servers  12575.25  174,66 msGameservers  1710.5  95,03 ms

*Your WAN IP is 77.49. xxxxx**Your BBRAS is 194.219.231.69* *Your ISP is :  FORTHnet SA*Test date and time is Τετάρτη 02-06-2010 and time 23:47:23Server List by Someonefromhell v0.432 Threads in useMOS (mean opinion score), is scaled from 5=best to 1=worst 

*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  224.75 ms  0 %  -13 ms  E  DOWN  4,18Wind  213.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  UP  4,13Cyta Hellas  94 ms  0 %  -3 ms  C  DOWN  4,36On Telecoms  10 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,40Vivodi  8.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,40Forthnet  7.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  A  UP  4,40OTE  11.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  UP  4,40Netone  7.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40NTUA@GRNET  7.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Vodafone  124 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,34Orange Business Hellas  125.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,33Verizon Hellas  227.5 ms  0 %  -3 ms  E  UP  4,10*Total ping time is*  1061.75 ms     




*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





DE-CIX  171.75 ms  0 %  5 ms  D  UP  4,23AMS-IX  61.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37LINX  61.5 ms  25 %   -19 ms  B  DOWN  1,60NL-IX  168 ms  0 %  3 ms  D  DOWN  4,25RIPN@MSK-IX  220.25 ms  0 %  7 ms  E  UP  4,05ESPANIX  204.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  E  UP  4,16MIX  68 ms  0 %  10 ms  B  UP  4,36PANAP  69.75 ms  0 %  6 ms  B  DOWN  4,36Akamai  150 ms  0 %  -12 ms  D  UP  4,33Cachefly  53.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,38Google CDN  157 ms  0 %  30 ms  D  DOWN  4,11Google CDN  174 ms  0 %  -7 ms  D  DOWN  4,29Google CDN  168.5 ms  0 %  4 ms  D  DOWN  4,25Yahoo US  248 ms  0 %  -1 ms  E  DOWN  4,01AT and T US  266.25 ms  0 %  -3 ms  F  UP  3,95Global Crossing US  280.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  UP  3,86Level3 US  194 ms  0 %  11 ms  D  UP  4,12Telia US  146.5 ms  0 %  4 ms  D  UP  4,31Qwest US  206 ms  25 %   2 ms  E  DOWN  1,27Tata Communications US  220.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  DOWN  4,10Verizon US  243.25 ms  0 %  -8 ms  E  DOWN  4,08Savvis US  175 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,26America Online Transit Data Network US  150.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,31Cogent Communications US  253.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  F  UP  3,99Hurricane Electric US  331.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  F  UP  3,66AboveNet US  214.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  UP  4,12XO Communications US  312 ms  0 %  12 ms  F  UP  3,63Sprint Nextel US  236.5 ms  0 %  -5 ms  E  UP  4,08Allstream US  195.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,18Telecom US  206.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  UP  4,15Deutche Telecom Germany  79.25 ms  0 %  9 ms  C  UP  4,35Global Crossing Germany  169.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  UP  4,25Cogent Germany  161.5 ms  0 %  6 ms  D  DOWN  4,25Telia Germany  64 ms  0 %  -16 ms  B  UP  4,39Level 3 Germany  69.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  B  UP  4,37Tata Communications Germany  59 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37Savvis Germany  175.5 ms  0 %  10 ms  D  UP  4,19Cable and Wireless Germany  123.5 ms  25 %   11 ms  C  UP  1,48PCCW Germany  166.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,28NTT Communications UK  188.75 ms  0 %  -4 ms  D  UP  4,23America Online Transit Data Network UK  55 ms  25 %   111 ms  B  DOWN  1,10Tinet US  70.75 ms  0 %  -24 ms  B  UP  4,39GEANT UK  80 ms  0 %  -9 ms  C  UP  4,37British Telecom UK  183.25 ms  0 %  -12 ms  D  UP  4,29Hurricane Electric UK  196.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  UP  4,17Tinet Netherlands  172.5 ms  0 %  5 ms  D  UP  4,23AboveNet Netherlands  62.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Wanadoo Netherlands  73 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  UP  4,36GEANT Netherlands  173.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  UP  4,24Opentransit France  63.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Sprint Nextel France  178.5 ms  0 %  -4 ms  D  DOWN  4,26Seabone Italy  148 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,32Infostrada Italy  77.5 ms  0 %  4 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Telstra Australia  500 ms  0 %  6 ms  F  UP  2,73Optus Australia  371.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  DOWN  3,45NTT Japan  359 ms  0 %  39 ms  F  UP  3,13AboveNet Japan  352.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  UP  3,54Verizon Chech  173.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  UP  4,24ChinaNet China  518 ms  0 %  -7 ms  F  DOWN  2,78PCCW Hong Kong  395.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  F  DOWN  3,35Pacnet Singapore  377.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  DOWN  3,42Isnet South Africa  344.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  UP  3,58Maxnet New Zealand  465 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  UP  2,98Bell Canada  450.25 ms  0 %  262 ms  F  UP  1,00Leaseweb Netherlands  63.25 ms  0 %  -5 ms  B  DOWN  4,38The Planet US  177.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,24Softlayer US  182 ms  0 %  -11 ms  D  DOWN  4,29Dreamhost US  346.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  F  UP  3,59Rackspace US  181.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  DOWN  4,24Serverloft Germany  55.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  UP  4,37Host-Europe Germany  174 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,25Hetzner Germany  63.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37OVH  90.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,35*Total ping time is*  14040.75 ms     




*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGI Italy  63 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37NGZ-Server Germany  53.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,38K-Play Germany  57.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37GC-Server Germany  168.75 ms  0 %  6 ms  D  UP  4,23247CS Germany  130.5 ms  25 %   -1 ms  D  UP  1,50Jolt UK  71 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37Multiplay UK  70.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37ServerFFS Netherlands  69.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37GS-NET Netherlands  65.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37EA US  185.75 ms  0 %  -5 ms  D  DOWN  4,25Valve US  229.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  E  DOWN  4,06Gameservers US  140 ms  0 %  -2 ms  D  DOWN  4,33esport-servers de  54 ms  0 %  -2 ms  B  UP  4,38Clanhost Netherlands  66 ms  0 %  -3 ms  B  DOWN  4,37RDSNET Romania   86 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36Fastweb Italy  144.25 ms  0 %  3 ms  D  DOWN  4,36Dataplex Hungary  69.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37LB-Server Germany  56 ms  0 %  -2 ms  B  DOWN  4,38G-Portal Germany  58 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,38*Total ping time is*  1838.25 ms     



*Total ping time is* *16940.75 ms*  6  28  8  33  13  16Greek servers  1061.75  96,52 msInternational servers  14040.75  195,01 msGameservers  1838.25  102,13 ms 
Test date and time is Τετάρτη 02-06-2010 and time 23:47:19Cogentco   0,07Mirrorservice   0,37Apple   0,04Nvidia   0,37Microsoft   0,07LeaseWeb   0,21ServerBoost   0,28ThinkBroadband   0,25Cachefly   0,66Ovh   0,06Ntua   1,25Forthnet   1,50Otenet   1,79RootBSD   0,06*Average speed for 14 hosts*  0,50 MB/s

*Your WAN IP is 62.1.2 xxxxx**Your BBRAS is 194.219.231.33* *Your ISP is :  FORTHnet SA*Test date and time is Τετάρτη 02-06-2010 and time 23:54:52Server List by Someonefromhell v0.432 Threads in useMOS (mean opinion score), is scaled from 5=best to 1=worst 

*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  136.5 ms  0 %  26 ms  D  DOWN  4,21Wind  95.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Cyta Hellas  107.75 ms  0 %  4 ms  C  UP  4,34On Telecoms  11.75 ms  0 %  13 ms  A  UP  4,38Vivodi  10.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  UP  4,40Forthnet  7.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40OTE  8 ms  0 %  -1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Netone  8.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  A  UP  4,40NTUA@GRNET  7.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Vodafone  123.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,34Orange Business Hellas  127.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,33Verizon Hellas  133 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,33*Total ping time is*  776.75 ms     




*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





DE-CIX  78.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36AMS-IX  67.5 ms  0 %  11 ms  B  UP  4,36LINX  72.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,36NL-IX  69.5 ms  25 %   -21 ms  B  DOWN  1,60RIPN@MSK-IX  107.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,34ESPANIX  89.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36MIX  65.75 ms  0 %  3 ms  B  DOWN  4,37PANAP  78.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,36Akamai  6.25 ms  25 %   2 ms  A  DOWN  1,62Cachefly  53.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Google CDN  56 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Google CDN  90.5 ms  0 %  63 ms  C  DOWN  4,12Google CDN  93.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Yahoo US  118.25 ms  25 %   1 ms  C  DOWN  1,51AT and T US  183.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  DOWN  4,23Global Crossing US  177 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  DOWN  4,25Level3 US  201.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  UP  4,17Telia US  148.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  UP  4,31Qwest US  195.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  DOWN  4,19Tata Communications US  209 ms  0 %  -2 ms  E  DOWN  4,16Verizon US  159.75 ms  0 %  -3 ms  D  DOWN  4,31Savvis US  178.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,24America Online Transit Data Network US  162.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,29Cogent Communications US  164.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  DOWN  4,29Hurricane Electric US  248.5 ms  0 %  3 ms  E  DOWN  3,98AboveNet US  227.75 ms  0 %  -10 ms  E  UP  4,15XO Communications US  219.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  E  DOWN  4,12Sprint Nextel US  152.25 ms  0 %  -3 ms  D  DOWN  4,32Allstream US  189.75 ms  0 %  3 ms  D  DOWN  4,19Telecom US  208.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  UP  4,14Deutche Telecom Germany  83.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36Global Crossing Germany  57 ms  0 %  -3 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Cogent Germany  95.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Telia Germany  51.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Level 3 Germany  70 ms  0 %  3 ms  B  UP  4,36Tata Communications Germany  60 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Savvis Germany  71.75 ms  0 %  -2 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Cable and Wireless Germany  69 ms  0 %  5 ms  B  DOWN  4,36PCCW Germany  57.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37NTT Communications UK  87.25 ms  0 %  -3 ms  C  DOWN  4,36America Online Transit Data Network UK  81.5 ms  0 %  -12 ms  C  UP  4,37Tinet US  67.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37GEANT UK  67.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37British Telecom UK  82.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Hurricane Electric UK  100.5 ms  0 %  3 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Tinet Netherlands  80.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36AboveNet Netherlands  67 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Wanadoo Netherlands  90.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,36GEANT Netherlands  62.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Opentransit France  66 ms  0 %  -7 ms  B  UP  4,38Sprint Nextel France  74.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Seabone Italy  52.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Infostrada Italy  77.5 ms  0 %  6 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Telstra Australia  384.25 ms  0 %  37 ms  F  DOWN  3,02Optus Australia  392.5 ms  0 %  4 ms  F  UP  3,31NTT Japan  345.75 ms  0 %  25 ms  F  DOWN  3,34AboveNet Japan  263.75 ms  25 %   2 ms  F  DOWN  1,12Verizon Chech  65 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37ChinaNet China  420.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  DOWN  3,21PCCW Hong Kong  307.5 ms  0 %  -34 ms  F  DOWN  4,03Pacnet Singapore  392.25 ms  0 %  8 ms  F  UP  3,27Isnet South Africa  325.75 ms  0 %  3 ms  F  DOWN  3,64Maxnet New Zealand  358.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  F  DOWN  3,53Bell Canada  227.25 ms  0 %  -3 ms  E  DOWN  4,10Leaseweb Netherlands  74.5 ms  0 %  3 ms  B  UP  4,36The Planet US  192.75 ms  0 %  11 ms  D  UP  4,12Softlayer US  186.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,22Dreamhost US  243 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  DOWN  4,02Rackspace US  187.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,21Serverloft Germany  57.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Host-Europe Germany  52.5 ms  25 %   -2 ms  B  DOWN  1,58Hetzner Germany  78 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36OVH  86 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  DOWN  4,36*Total ping time is*  10386 ms     




*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGI Italy  77.5 ms  0 %  -9 ms  C  UP  4,37NGZ-Server Germany  72.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,36K-Play Germany  73 ms  0 %  -2 ms  B  UP  4,37GC-Server Germany  70.75 ms  0 %  3 ms  B  DOWN  4,36247CS Germany  59.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Jolt UK  69.25 ms  0 %  -4 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Multiplay UK  65.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37ServerFFS Netherlands  65 ms  0 %  -2 ms  B  DOWN  4,37GS-NET Netherlands  67 ms  0 %  7 ms  B  UP  4,36EA US  189.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,21Valve US  223 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  DOWN  4,09Gameservers US  141 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,32esport-servers de  69.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,37Clanhost Netherlands  65.25 ms  0 %  3 ms  B  DOWN  4,37RDSNET Romania   94.25 ms  0 %  -2 ms  C  UP  4,36Fastweb Italy  45.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Dataplex Hungary  75.25 ms  0 %  -8 ms  C  UP  4,37LB-Server Germany  70.5 ms  0 %  5 ms  B  UP  4,36G-Portal Germany  57 ms  0 %  3 ms  B  DOWN  4,37*Total ping time is*  1650.75 ms     



*Total ping time is* *12813.5 ms*  7  37  24  18  9  9Greek servers  776.75  70,61 msInternational servers  10386  144,25 msGameservers  1650.75  91,71 ms 
Test date and time is Τετάρτη 02-06-2010 and time 23:54:49Cogentco   0,17Mirrorservice   0,16Apple   1,27Nvidia   0,46Microsoft   0,41LeaseWeb   0,65ServerBoost   0,21ThinkBroadband   0,38Cachefly   1,06Ovh   0,33Ntua   1,63Forthnet   1,74Otenet   1,77RootBSD   0,25*Average speed for 14 hosts*  0,75 MB/s

*Your WAN IP is 77.49. xxxxx**Your BBRAS is 194.219.231.69* *Your ISP is :  FORTHnet SA*Test date and time is Πέμπτη 03-06-2010 and time 15:03:32Server List by Someonefromhell v0.432 Threads in useMOS (mean opinion score), is scaled from 5=best to 1=worst 

*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  8 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Wind  98.25 ms  0 %  3 ms  C  UP  4,35Cyta Hellas  91.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,35On Telecoms  10.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Vivodi  8 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Forthnet  7.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40OTE  8.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  UP  4,40Netone  9 ms  0 %  4 ms  A  UP  4,40NTUA@GRNET  7 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Vodafone  135.25 ms  0 %  -2 ms  D  UP  4,33Orange Business Hellas  133.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,33Verizon Hellas  137 ms  0 %  33 ms  D  UP  4,16*Total ping time is*  653.75 ms     




*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





DE-CIX  178.5 ms  0 %  10 ms  D  UP  4,18AMS-IX  76.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,36LINX  92.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,35NL-IX  189.75 ms  0 %  -12 ms  D  UP  4,28RIPN@MSK-IX  207.5 ms  0 %  -8 ms  E  UP  4,20ESPANIX  181.25 ms  0 %  -8 ms  D  UP  4,28MIX  65.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37PANAP  77.75 ms  0 %  35 ms  C  DOWN  4,32Akamai  9.25 ms  0 %  -3 ms  A  UP  4,40Cachefly  53 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Google CDN  166.75 ms  0 %  17 ms  D  UP  4,17Google CDN  177.75 ms  0 %  17 ms  D  UP  4,13Google CDN  170.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  UP  4,25Yahoo US  285.75 ms  0 %  67 ms  F  UP  3,21AT and T US  195 ms  25 %   5 ms  D  UP  1,29Global Crossing US  287.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  F  UP  3,83Level3 US  201.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  UP  4,17Telia US  163 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,28Qwest US  274.75 ms  0 %  3 ms  F  UP  3,87Tata Communications US  230.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  UP  4,06Verizon US  244.25 ms  0 %  13 ms  E  UP  3,91Savvis US  188.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  D  UP  4,22America Online Transit Data Network US  160.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  DOWN  4,30Cogent Communications US  282.25 ms  0 %  -12 ms  F  UP  3,96Hurricane Electric US  348 ms  0 %  40 ms  F  UP  3,17AboveNet US  243 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  UP  4,02XO Communications US  326.25 ms  0 %  -6 ms  F  UP  3,72Sprint Nextel US  236.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  E  UP  4,05Allstream US  180.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,23Telecom US  203.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  DOWN  4,16Deutche Telecom Germany  94.75 ms  0 %  -9 ms  C  UP  4,36Global Crossing Germany  158.75 ms  0 %  -3 ms  D  UP  4,31Cogent Germany  177 ms  0 %  -6 ms  D  UP  4,28Telia Germany  69.25 ms  0 %  -2 ms  B  UP  4,37Level 3 Germany  73.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  UP  4,36Tata Communications Germany  71.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,37Savvis Germany  166 ms  0 %  11 ms  D  UP  4,21Cable and Wireless Germany  156.25 ms  0 %  17 ms  D  UP  4,20PCCW Germany  162.25 ms  0 %  -13 ms  D  UP  4,33NTT Communications UK  164.75 ms  0 %  7 ms  D  UP  4,24America Online Transit Data Network UK  83.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36Tinet US  71.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37GEANT UK  92.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,36British Telecom UK  176.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,25Hurricane Electric UK  201 ms  0 %  -73 ms  E  UP  4,38Tinet Netherlands  184.5 ms  0 %  -3 ms  D  UP  4,24AboveNet Netherlands  75.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,37Wanadoo Netherlands  81.75 ms  0 %  -35 ms  C  DOWN  4,40GEANT Netherlands  158.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,29Opentransit France  78.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,36Sprint Nextel France  168 ms  0 %  5 ms  D  UP  4,24Seabone Italy  147 ms  0 %  12 ms  D  UP  4,26Infostrada Italy  75.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Telstra Australia  493.5 ms  0 %  11 ms  F  UP  2,71Optus Australia  390.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  F  DOWN  3,37NTT Japan  360.25 ms  0 %  -13 ms  F  UP  3,63AboveNet Japan  365.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  UP  3,48Verizon Chech  160.25 ms  0 %  5 ms  D  UP  4,26ChinaNet China  475.75 ms  0 %  33 ms  F  UP  2,58PCCW Hong Kong  400 ms  0 %  4 ms  F  UP  3,27Pacnet Singapore  391.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  DOWN  3,35Isnet South Africa  338.75 ms  0 %  -2 ms  F  UP  3,63Maxnet New Zealand  463 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  UP  2,98Bell Canada  311.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  UP  3,74Leaseweb Netherlands  77.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36The Planet US  53 ms  75 %   -118 ms  B  DOWN  1,00Softlayer US  193 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,19Dreamhost US  348 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  UP  3,56Rackspace US  193.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,20Serverloft Germany  69.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37Host-Europe Germany  157.5 ms  0 %  3 ms  D  UP  4,28Hetzner Germany  65 ms  0 %  -2 ms  B  DOWN  4,37OVH  104 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35*Total ping time is*  13995.25 ms     




*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGI Italy  77.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36NGZ-Server Germany  54 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38K-Play Germany  71.25 ms  0 %  35 ms  B  DOWN  4,32GC-Server Germany  158 ms  0 %  -3 ms  D  UP  4,31247CS Germany  150.5 ms  0 %  -9 ms  D  UP  4,33Jolt UK  82 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  UP  4,36Multiplay UK  64.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37ServerFFS Netherlands  80 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36GS-NET Netherlands  76.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  C  UP  4,37EA US  195 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,19Valve US  247.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  UP  4,00Gameservers US  140 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,32esport-servers de  70.25 ms  0 %  -3 ms  B  UP  4,37Clanhost Netherlands  76.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36RDSNET Romania   99 ms  0 %  34 ms  C  UP  4,27Fastweb Italy  140 ms  0 %  4 ms  D  UP  4,32Dataplex Hungary  84.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36LB-Server Germany  58.25 ms  0 %  -13 ms  B  DOWN  4,39G-Portal Germany  68.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37*Total ping time is*  1993.5 ms     



*Total ping time is* *16642.5 ms*  8  15  21  34  9  17Greek servers  653.75  59,43 msInternational servers  13995.25  194,38 msGameservers  1993.5  110,75 ms 
Test date and time is Πέμπτη 03-06-2010 and time 15:03:28Cogentco   0,06Mirrorservice   0,21Apple   0,96Nvidia   0,63Microsoft   0,29LeaseWeb   0,07ServerBoost   0,35ThinkBroadband   0,18Cachefly   1,02Ovh   0,19Ntua   1,62Forthnet   1,87Otenet   1,07RootBSD   0,09*Average speed for 14 hosts*  0,62 MB/s

*Your WAN IP is 178.12 xxxxx**Your BBRAS is 194.219.239.194* *Your ISP is :  FORTHnet SA*Test date and time is Πέμπτη 03-06-2010 and time 15:15:13Server List by Someonefromhell v0.432 Threads in useMOS (mean opinion score), is scaled from 5=best to 1=worst 

*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  11.25 ms  0 %  11 ms  A  UP  4,39Wind  101.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Cyta Hellas  94.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,35On Telecoms  8.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Vivodi  9.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,40Forthnet  7 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40OTE  7.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Netone  8 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40NTUA@GRNET  7.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  UP  4,40Vodafone  117.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,34Orange Business Hellas  113.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  C  DOWN  4,34Verizon Hellas  117.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,34*Total ping time is*  604.5 ms     




*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





DE-CIX  60.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37AMS-IX  141.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,32LINX  80 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36NL-IX  187.75 ms  0 %  -6 ms  D  UP  4,25RIPN@MSK-IX  108 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  DOWN  4,34ESPANIX  224 ms  0 %  7 ms  E  UP  4,04MIX  65.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37PANAP  46 ms  25 %   4 ms  B  DOWN  1,57Akamai  12 ms  0 %  2 ms  A  UP  4,40Cachefly  53.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,38Google CDN  171.25 ms  0 %  -10 ms  D  UP  4,32Google CDN  177 ms  0 %  6 ms  D  UP  4,21Google CDN  168.75 ms  0 %  6 ms  D  UP  4,23Yahoo US  298.75 ms  0 %  60 ms  F  UP  3,22AT and T US  278 ms  0 %  -7 ms  F  UP  3,94Global Crossing US  195.25 ms  0 %  6 ms  D  DOWN  4,15Level3 US  182.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  DOWN  4,22Telia US  142.75 ms  0 %  18 ms  D  DOWN  4,24Qwest US  318.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  F  UP  3,69Tata Communications US  369 ms  0 %  9 ms  F  UP  3,38Verizon US  313.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  UP  3,73Savvis US  167 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,27America Online Transit Data Network US  150.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,31Cogent Communications US  189.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,21Hurricane Electric US  370.75 ms  0 %  -70 ms  F  UP  4,07AboveNet US  305.25 ms  0 %  22 ms  F  UP  3,56XO Communications US  261 ms  0 %  37 ms  F  UP  3,63Sprint Nextel US  139.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,33Allstream US  255.25 ms  0 %  -20 ms  F  UP  4,12Telecom US  201 ms  0 %  6 ms  E  UP  4,13Deutche Telecom Germany  72 ms  0 %  4 ms  B  UP  4,36Global Crossing Germany  77.75 ms  0 %  95 ms  C  UP  3,92Cogent Germany  196.25 ms  0 %  7 ms  D  UP  4,14Telia Germany  59.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37Level 3 Germany  56 ms  0 %  -4 ms  B  UP  4,38Tata Communications Germany  49 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,38Savvis Germany  127.25 ms  25 %   -1 ms  D  UP  1,50Cable and Wireless Germany  99.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35PCCW Germany  163 ms  0 %  -4 ms  D  UP  4,31NTT Communications UK  171.5 ms  0 %  7 ms  D  UP  4,22America Online Transit Data Network UK  105.75 ms  0 %  -3 ms  C  UP  4,35Tinet US  67.75 ms  0 %  3 ms  B  UP  4,37GEANT UK  67.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37British Telecom UK  168.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  UP  4,26Hurricane Electric UK  181.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  UP  4,22Tinet Netherlands  71.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37AboveNet Netherlands  93 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35Wanadoo Netherlands  60.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37GEANT Netherlands  62.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37Opentransit France  58.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37Sprint Nextel France  175 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,26Seabone Italy  143.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,32Infostrada Italy  75.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,37Telstra Australia  496.75 ms  0 %  -16 ms  F  UP  2,98Optus Australia  419.25 ms  0 %  -73 ms  F  UP  3,90NTT Japan  413.5 ms  0 %  102 ms  F  UP  2,19AboveNet Japan  455 ms  0 %  -35 ms  F  UP  3,39Verizon Chech  159 ms  0 %  5 ms  D  UP  4,27ChinaNet China  575 ms  0 %  -75 ms  F  UP  3,19PCCW Hong Kong  481.75 ms  0 %  -32 ms  F  UP  3,22Pacnet Singapore  481.75 ms  0 %  -34 ms  F  UP  3,25Isnet South Africa  377.75 ms  0 %  -60 ms  F  UP  3,96Maxnet New Zealand  482 ms  0 %  -30 ms  F  UP  3,20Bell Canada  276.25 ms  0 %  -77 ms  F  UP  4,34Leaseweb Netherlands  94.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35The Planet US  174.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,24Softlayer US  189.75 ms  0 %  -10 ms  D  UP  4,27Dreamhost US  281.75 ms  0 %  96 ms  F  UP  2,93Rackspace US  232.25 ms  0 %  -44 ms  E  UP  4,32Serverloft Germany  86 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36Host-Europe Germany  60.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Hetzner Germany  76 ms  25 %   -40 ms  C  UP  1,63OVH  73 ms  0 %  7 ms  B  UP  4,36*Total ping time is*  13923.5 ms     




*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGI Italy  95.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,35NGZ-Server Germany  96 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35K-Play Germany  54 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,38GC-Server Germany  69.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37247CS Germany  59.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Jolt UK  68.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Multiplay UK  67.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37ServerFFS Netherlands  59.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,37GS-NET Netherlands  93.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,35EA US  244.75 ms  0 %  3 ms  E  UP  3,99Valve US  264.5 ms  0 %  68 ms  F  UP  3,31Gameservers US  140.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,33esport-servers de  85.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36Clanhost Netherlands  59.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37RDSNET Romania   81.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36Fastweb Italy  107.25 ms  25 %   6 ms  C  UP  1,51Dataplex Hungary  67.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37LB-Server Germany  102.5 ms  0 %  -7 ms  C  UP  4,36G-Portal Germany  51.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,38*Total ping time is*  1868.75 ms     



*Total ping time is* *16396.75 ms*  8  25  22  24  4  21Greek servers  604.5  54,95 msInternational servers  13923.5  193,38 msGameservers  1868.75  103,82 ms

*Your WAN IP is 178.12 xxxxx**Your BBRAS is 194.219.239.194* *Your ISP is :  FORTHnet SA*Test date and time is Πέμπτη 03-06-2010 and time 15:20:23Server List by Someonefromhell v0.432 Threads in useMOS (mean opinion score), is scaled from 5=best to 1=worst 

*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  8.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Wind  100.25 ms  0 %  4 ms  C  DOWN  4,34Cyta Hellas  130.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,33On Telecoms  10.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  UP  4,40Vivodi  9 ms  0 %  -3 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Forthnet  10 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,40OTE  8.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  UP  4,40Netone  10.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  UP  4,40NTUA@GRNET  7.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Vodafone  151.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,31Orange Business Hellas  113.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,34Verizon Hellas  117.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,34*Total ping time is*  677.75 ms     




*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





DE-CIX  96.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,35AMS-IX  59 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37LINX  73.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,36NL-IX  180.75 ms  0 %  20 ms  D  DOWN  4,10RIPN@MSK-IX  108 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,35ESPANIX  141.25 ms  25 %   11 ms  D  DOWN  1,43MIX  65.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37PANAP  60.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37Akamai  7.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Cachefly  53.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Google CDN  212.75 ms  0 %  -37 ms  E  UP  4,33Google CDN  180.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,23Google CDN  168 ms  0 %  -8 ms  D  DOWN  4,31Yahoo US  294.75 ms  0 %  30 ms  F  DOWN  3,54AT and T US  282 ms  0 %  -5 ms  F  UP  3,91Global Crossing US  192 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  DOWN  4,20Level3 US  242.75 ms  0 %  -55 ms  E  UP  4,33Telia US  106.5 ms  25 %   3 ms  C  DOWN  1,51Qwest US  317.75 ms  0 %  -17 ms  F  DOWN  3,86Tata Communications US  368.25 ms  0 %  13 ms  F  DOWN  3,34Verizon US  286.25 ms  0 %  -23 ms  F  DOWN  4,03Savvis US  168.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,27America Online Transit Data Network US  150 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,32Cogent Communications US  183.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,22Hurricane Electric US  364.25 ms  0 %  -47 ms  F  DOWN  3,91AboveNet US  301.25 ms  0 %  30 ms  F  DOWN  3,51XO Communications US  277.25 ms  0 %  -30 ms  F  UP  4,11Sprint Nextel US  139.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,32Allstream US  199.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  DOWN  4,18Telecom US  151.5 ms  25 %   -7 ms  D  DOWN  1,49Deutche Telecom Germany  75.5 ms  0 %  16 ms  C  UP  4,35Global Crossing Germany  56.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Cogent Germany  161.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  DOWN  4,28Telia Germany  49.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Level 3 Germany  89 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36Tata Communications Germany  49.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,38Savvis Germany  168.75 ms  0 %  -16 ms  D  UP  4,33Cable and Wireless Germany  108.75 ms  0 %  24 ms  C  UP  4,30PCCW Germany  163.75 ms  0 %  -7 ms  D  UP  4,32NTT Communications UK  176.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  UP  4,23America Online Transit Data Network UK  107.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35Tinet US  67.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37GEANT UK  71.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37British Telecom UK  177.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,25Hurricane Electric UK  181.25 ms  0 %  13 ms  D  DOWN  4,15Tinet Netherlands  111.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  UP  4,34AboveNet Netherlands  93 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Wanadoo Netherlands  67.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,37GEANT Netherlands  62 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Opentransit France  58.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Sprint Nextel France  164.75 ms  0 %  -6 ms  D  DOWN  4,31Seabone Italy  146.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,32Infostrada Italy  75.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Telstra Australia  570.75 ms  0 %  -94 ms  F  UP  3,40Optus Australia  453.5 ms  0 %  -27 ms  F  UP  3,32NTT Japan  452 ms  0 %  -46 ms  F  UP  3,51AboveNet Japan  380 ms  0 %  -41 ms  F  DOWN  3,80Verizon Chech  170 ms  0 %  11 ms  D  UP  4,20ChinaNet China  439.5 ms  25 %   -26 ms  F  DOWN  0,99PCCW Hong Kong  479.5 ms  0 %  -142 ms  F  DOWN  4,19Pacnet Singapore  456 ms  0 %  -60 ms  F  DOWN  3,63Isnet South Africa  404 ms  0 %  50 ms  F  UP  2,78Maxnet New Zealand  506.5 ms  0 %  28 ms  F  UP  2,47Bell Canada  300.25 ms  0 %  64 ms  F  UP  3,17Leaseweb Netherlands  93.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,35The Planet US  175.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,24Softlayer US  194.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  UP  4,18Dreamhost US  287.25 ms  0 %  25 ms  F  UP  3,62Rackspace US  174.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  DOWN  4,24Serverloft Germany  39.75 ms  25 %   0 ms  B  DOWN  1,59Host-Europe Germany  61 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37Hetzner Germany  67 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37OVH  75 ms  0 %  7 ms  B  UP  4,36*Total ping time is*  13695.5 ms     




*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGI Italy  96 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35NGZ-Server Germany  96.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35K-Play Germany  88.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36GC-Server Germany  70.75 ms  0 %  3 ms  B  UP  4,36247CS Germany  59.75 ms  0 %  -3 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Jolt UK  70 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  UP  4,37Multiplay UK  67.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37ServerFFS Netherlands  65.25 ms  0 %  -16 ms  B  UP  4,39GS-NET Netherlands  59.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  DOWN  4,37EA US  177.5 ms  0 %  6 ms  D  DOWN  4,21Valve US  250.25 ms  0 %  36 ms   DOWN  3,69Gameservers US  140 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,33esport-servers de  52.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Clanhost Netherlands  59.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37RDSNET Romania   82.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36Fastweb Italy  142.25 ms  0 %  -9 ms  D  UP  4,34Dataplex Hungary  102 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,35LB-Server Germany  68 ms  0 %  3 ms  B  DOWN  4,37G-Portal Germany  86.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36*Total ping time is*  1834.25 ms     



*Total ping time is* *16207.5 ms*  8  26  20  28  2  19Greek servers  677.75  61,61 msInternational servers  13695.5  190,22 msGameservers  1834.25  101,90 ms

*Your WAN IP is 178.12 xxxxx**Your BBRAS is 194.219.239.194* *Your ISP is :  FORTHnet SA*Test date and time is Πέμπτη 03-06-2010 and time 15:24:28Server List by Someonefromhell v0.432 Threads in useMOS (mean opinion score), is scaled from 5=best to 1=worst 

*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  10.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  UP  4,40Wind  100.25 ms  0 %  -3 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Cyta Hellas  131.75 ms  0 %  3 ms  D  UP  4,33On Telecoms  14.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  UP  4,40Vivodi  8.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Forthnet  7.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40OTE  8 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Netone  8.5 ms  0 %  3 ms  A  DOWN  4,40NTUA@GRNET  7.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Vodafone  152.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,31Orange Business Hellas  114.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,34Verizon Hellas  118 ms  0 %  3 ms  C  UP  4,34*Total ping time is*  681.5 ms     




*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





DE-CIX  97.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35AMS-IX  60 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37LINX  74 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37NL-IX  178.5 ms  0 %  5 ms  D  DOWN  4,21RIPN@MSK-IX  108.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,34ESPANIX  186.75 ms  0 %  13 ms  D  UP  4,13MIX  65.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37PANAP  61 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Akamai  8 ms  0 %  -2 ms  A  UP  4,40Cachefly  54 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,38Google CDN  225 ms  0 %  -5 ms  E  UP  4,12Google CDN  173.75 ms  0 %  -7 ms  D  DOWN  4,29Google CDN  171.5 ms  0 %  -3 ms  D  UP  4,28Yahoo US  276.25 ms  0 %  -33 ms  F  DOWN  4,14AT and T US  274.75 ms  0 %  -30 ms  F  DOWN  4,12Global Crossing US  196.5 ms  0 %  -4 ms  D  UP  4,21Level3 US  235.5 ms  0 %  -5 ms  E  DOWN  4,08Telia US  144 ms  0 %  -5 ms  D  UP  4,33Qwest US  335.75 ms  0 %  -9 ms  F  UP  3,71Tata Communications US  369.75 ms  0 %  13 ms  F  UP  3,34Verizon US  273 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  DOWN  3,90Savvis US  170.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  UP  4,25America Online Transit Data Network US  150.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,31Cogent Communications US  189.25 ms  0 %  21 ms  D  UP  4,06Hurricane Electric US  375.75 ms  0 %  63 ms  F  UP  2,79AboveNet US  288.25 ms  0 %  17 ms  F  DOWN  3,69XO Communications US  249.25 ms  0 %  -61 ms  E  DOWN  4,33Sprint Nextel US  139.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,32Allstream US  199.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  DOWN  4,18Telecom US  198.25 ms  0 %  10 ms  D  UP  4,11Deutche Telecom Germany  73.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,36Global Crossing Germany  54.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Cogent Germany  164.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,29Telia Germany  55.25 ms  0 %  -25 ms  B  UP  4,40Level 3 Germany  89.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36Tata Communications Germany  49.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,38Savvis Germany  176.75 ms  0 %  -2 ms  D  UP  4,26Cable and Wireless Germany  99.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,35PCCW Germany  250 ms  0 %  300 ms  E  UP  1,23NTT Communications UK  171.75 ms  0 %  -15 ms  D  DOWN  4,32America Online Transit Data Network UK  108 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35Tinet US  69 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37GEANT UK  70.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37British Telecom UK  175.75 ms  0 %  -9 ms  D  DOWN  4,30Hurricane Electric UK  193.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,20Tinet Netherlands  105.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,35AboveNet Netherlands  95.75 ms  0 %  -11 ms  C  UP  4,37Wanadoo Netherlands  67.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37GEANT Netherlands  62 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Opentransit France  58.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  UP  4,37Sprint Nextel France  170.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,26Seabone Italy  148.25 ms  0 %  -3 ms  D  UP  4,32Infostrada Italy  76.25 ms  0 %  6 ms  C  UP  4,36Telstra Australia  508 ms  0 %  -3 ms  F  DOWN  2,79Optus Australia  413 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  DOWN  3,25NTT Japan  375.25 ms  0 %  -4 ms  F  DOWN  3,48AboveNet Japan  346 ms  0 %  2 ms  F  DOWN  3,56Verizon Chech  167.25 ms  0 %  -7 ms  D  DOWN  4,31ChinaNet China  501.25 ms  0 %  -3 ms  F  UP  2,82PCCW Hong Kong  429.5 ms  0 %  3 ms  F  DOWN  3,13Pacnet Singapore  452.75 ms  0 %  -68 ms  F  DOWN  3,71Isnet South Africa  400 ms  0 %  96 ms  F  DOWN  2,32Maxnet New Zealand  483.5 ms  0 %  13 ms  F  DOWN  2,75Bell Canada  279.5 ms  0 %  -21 ms  F  DOWN  4,04Leaseweb Netherlands  93.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,35The Planet US  44.25 ms  75 %   -83 ms  B  DOWN  1,00Softlayer US  189.75 ms  0 %  -8 ms  D  DOWN  4,25Dreamhost US  299.5 ms  0 %  55 ms  F  UP  3,27Rackspace US  175 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,25Serverloft Germany  52.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,38Host-Europe Germany  60.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Hetzner Germany  68.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37OVH  71.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37*Total ping time is*  13527.5 ms     




*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGI Italy  96 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,35NGZ-Server Germany  96.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,35K-Play Germany  88.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36GC-Server Germany  69.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37247CS Germany  60 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37Jolt UK  68.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Multiplay UK  67.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37ServerFFS Netherlands  60 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37GS-NET Netherlands  59 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37EA US  175.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,24Valve US  286.5 ms  0 %  10 ms  F  UP  3,76Gameservers US  140.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,33esport-servers de  52.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  B  UP  4,38Clanhost Netherlands  59.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37RDSNET Romania   82 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Fastweb Italy  132.5 ms  0 %  11 ms  D  DOWN  4,31Dataplex Hungary  103 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,35LB-Server Germany  67.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37G-Portal Germany  86 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36*Total ping time is*  1851 ms     



*Total ping time is* *16060 ms*  8  28  18  27  4  19Greek servers  681.5  61,95 msInternational servers  13527.5  187,88 msGameservers  1851  102,83 ms

*Your WAN IP is 77.49. xxxxx**Your BBRAS is 194.219.231.36* *Your ISP is :  FORTHnet SA*Test date and time is Πέμπτη 03-06-2010 and time 15:31:08Server List by Someonefromhell v0.432 Threads in useMOS (mean opinion score), is scaled from 5=best to 1=worst 

*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  8 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Wind  95.5 ms  0 %  3 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Cyta Hellas  94.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,35On Telecoms  8.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Vivodi  8.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  UP  4,40Forthnet  7.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40OTE  8 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Netone  8 ms  0 %  -1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40NTUA@GRNET  7.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Vodafone  163.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,28Orange Business Hellas  142.25 ms  0 %  3 ms  D  UP  4,32Verizon Hellas  139.25 ms  0 %  40 ms  D  UP  4,11*Total ping time is*  691.25 ms     




*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





DE-CIX  182 ms  0 %  3 ms  D  UP  4,21AMS-IX  121.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,34LINX  100.5 ms  0 %  3 ms  C  UP  4,35NL-IX  149.75 ms  25 %   0 ms  D  DOWN  1,48RIPN@MSK-IX  252.25 ms  0 %  -29 ms  F  UP  4,19ESPANIX  266.5 ms  0 %  -54 ms  F  UP  4,30MIX  65.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37PANAP  115 ms  0 %  34 ms  C  UP  4,23Akamai  7.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Cachefly  53 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Google CDN  167.5 ms  0 %  15 ms  D  DOWN  4,18Google CDN  228 ms  0 %  5 ms  E  UP  4,04Google CDN  219.75 ms  0 %  -70 ms  E  UP  4,36Yahoo US  209.25 ms  25 %   -88 ms  E  DOWN  1,59AT and T US  394.5 ms  0 %  26 ms  F  UP  3,08Global Crossing US  354.25 ms  0 %  -37 ms  F  UP  3,87Level3 US  292.25 ms  0 %  76 ms  F  UP  3,09Telia US  168.25 ms  0 %  7 ms  D  UP  4,23Qwest US  318 ms  0 %  15 ms  F  DOWN  3,57Tata Communications US  252.5 ms  0 %  -25 ms  F  DOWN  4,16Verizon US  278 ms  0 %  -31 ms  F  UP  4,12Savvis US  194.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  D  UP  4,20America Online Transit Data Network US  232 ms  0 %  37 ms  E  UP  3,76Cogent Communications US  374 ms  0 %  -3 ms  F  UP  3,47Hurricane Electric US  382.75 ms  0 %  -8 ms  F  UP  3,48AboveNet US  303.75 ms  0 %  -104 ms  F  UP  4,35XO Communications US  353.75 ms  0 %  15 ms  F  UP  3,40Sprint Nextel US  277 ms  0 %  -34 ms  F  UP  4,14Allstream US  250 ms  0 %  -47 ms  E  UP  4,30Telecom US  217 ms  0 %  52 ms  E  UP  3,69Deutche Telecom Germany  99.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,35Global Crossing Germany  161.25 ms  0 %  -19 ms  D  UP  4,34Cogent Germany  230.75 ms  0 %  44 ms  E  UP  3,70Telia Germany  69 ms  0 %  35 ms  B  UP  4,33Level 3 Germany  102.5 ms  0 %  4 ms  C  UP  4,34Tata Communications Germany  61.25 ms  0 %  -3 ms  B  UP  4,38Savvis Germany  176.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  DOWN  4,25Cable and Wireless Germany  197.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  D  UP  4,19PCCW Germany  164.75 ms  0 %  3 ms  D  DOWN  4,26NTT Communications UK  222.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  UP  4,09America Online Transit Data Network UK  78.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Tinet US  74.75 ms  0 %  -29 ms  B  UP  4,40GEANT UK  85.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36British Telecom UK  175.25 ms  0 %  4 ms  D  DOWN  4,23Hurricane Electric UK  180.25 ms  0 %  15 ms  D  DOWN  4,14Tinet Netherlands  230.5 ms  0 %  5 ms  E  UP  4,03AboveNet Netherlands  122 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,34Wanadoo Netherlands  84.75 ms  0 %  35 ms  C  UP  4,31GEANT Netherlands  160 ms  0 %  6 ms  D  UP  4,26Opentransit France  87.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36Sprint Nextel France  157.75 ms  0 %  6 ms  D  DOWN  4,27Seabone Italy  149.5 ms  0 %  -11 ms  D  UP  4,33Infostrada Italy  76 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Telstra Australia  567.75 ms  0 %  16 ms  F  UP  2,28Optus Australia  437.5 ms  0 %  44 ms  F  UP  2,66NTT Japan  424 ms  0 %  -103 ms  F  UP  4,11AboveNet Japan  430.5 ms  0 %  68 ms  F  UP  2,45Verizon Chech  171.25 ms  0 %  -6 ms  D  UP  4,29ChinaNet China  559.75 ms  0 %  -22 ms  F  UP  2,71PCCW Hong Kong  346.5 ms  25 %   -38 ms  F  DOWN  1,12Pacnet Singapore  431.5 ms  0 %  71 ms  F  DOWN  2,41Isnet South Africa  375 ms  0 %  -14 ms  F  DOWN  3,57Maxnet New Zealand  508.25 ms  0 %  73 ms  F  UP  2,00Bell Canada  405.75 ms  0 %  67 ms  F  UP  2,59Leaseweb Netherlands  88.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36The Planet US  80.75 ms  75 %   -227 ms  C  UP  1,00Softlayer US  261.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  UP  3,94Dreamhost US  401.75 ms  0 %  14 ms  F  UP  3,16Rackspace US  225.75 ms  0 %  42 ms  E  UP  3,74Serverloft Germany  115 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  UP  4,34Host-Europe Germany  190.25 ms  0 %  -4 ms  D  UP  4,23Hetzner Germany  101.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  UP  4,35OVH  107 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,35*Total ping time is*  16158 ms     




*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGI Italy  106.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35NGZ-Server Germany  57 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37K-Play Germany  82.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36GC-Server Germany  203.5 ms  0 %  -3 ms  E  UP  4,18247CS Germany  195 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,19Jolt UK  76.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36Multiplay UK  67 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37ServerFFS Netherlands  71.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37GS-NET Netherlands  70.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37EA US  287.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  F  UP  3,83Valve US  291.5 ms  0 %  -18 ms  F  UP  3,97Gameservers US  140.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,33esport-servers de  80.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36Clanhost Netherlands  70.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37RDSNET Romania   101.75 ms  0 %  -35 ms  C  UP  4,39Fastweb Italy  138 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  UP  4,32Dataplex Hungary  130 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,33LB-Server Germany  65.75 ms  0 %  -9 ms  B  DOWN  4,38G-Portal Germany  62.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37*Total ping time is*  2298.25 ms     



*Total ping time is* *19147.5 ms*  8  12  23  23  11  27Greek servers  691.25  62,84 msInternational servers  16158  224,42 msGameservers  2298.25  127,68 ms

*Your WAN IP is 178.12 xxxxx**Your BBRAS is 194.219.239.194* *Your ISP is :  FORTHnet SA*Test date and time is Πέμπτη 03-06-2010 and time 15:35:50Server List by Someonefromhell v0.432 Threads in useMOS (mean opinion score), is scaled from 5=best to 1=worst 

*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  8.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  UP  4,40Wind  97.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,35Cyta Hellas  95 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,35On Telecoms  23 ms  0 %  -1 ms  A  UP  4,39Vivodi  10.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  A  UP  4,40Forthnet  7 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40OTE  7.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Netone  10.5 ms  0 %  9 ms  A  UP  4,39NTUA@GRNET  7.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Vodafone  152 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  DOWN  4,32Orange Business Hellas  114.75 ms  0 %  -3 ms  C  DOWN  4,34Verizon Hellas  117 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,34*Total ping time is*  650.75 ms     




*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





DE-CIX  72.75 ms  25 %   1 ms  B  DOWN  1,55AMS-IX  59.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37LINX  75.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36NL-IX  169.75 ms  0 %  -5 ms  D  UP  4,29RIPN@MSK-IX  141.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,32ESPANIX  188.5 ms  0 %  -9 ms  D  DOWN  4,26MIX  65 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37PANAP  95 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Akamai  53.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,38Cachefly  53.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,38Google CDN  227 ms  0 %  -93 ms  E  UP  4,38Google CDN  202.5 ms  0 %  -29 ms  E  DOWN  4,32Google CDN  181 ms  25 %   -93 ms  D  DOWN  1,63Yahoo US  278.25 ms  0 %  -47 ms  F  UP  4,22AT and T US  351.5 ms  0 %  -17 ms  F  DOWN  3,71Global Crossing US  195.25 ms  0 %  5 ms  D  DOWN  4,16Level3 US  245.25 ms  0 %  45 ms  E  DOWN  3,63Telia US  142.5 ms  0 %  -3 ms  D  DOWN  4,33Qwest US  314.5 ms  0 %  10 ms  F  DOWN  3,63Tata Communications US  370 ms  0 %  20 ms  F  UP  3,26Verizon US  288 ms  0 %  9 ms  F  UP  3,76Savvis US  167 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,27America Online Transit Data Network US  150.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  DOWN  4,31Cogent Communications US  188.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,21Hurricane Electric US  364.75 ms  0 %  -56 ms  F  DOWN  3,98AboveNet US  301.5 ms  0 %  35 ms  F  DOWN  3,46XO Communications US  304 ms  0 %  73 ms  F  DOWN  3,06Sprint Nextel US  139.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  DOWN  4,33Allstream US  236.75 ms  0 %  60 ms  E  DOWN  3,53Telecom US  196.25 ms  0 %  -2 ms  D  DOWN  4,20Deutche Telecom Germany  53.75 ms  25 %   1 ms  B  DOWN  1,57Global Crossing Germany  54.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Cogent Germany  198.75 ms  0 %  -9 ms  D  DOWN  4,23Telia Germany  48.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Level 3 Germany  89 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Tata Communications Germany  49.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Savvis Germany  179.75 ms  0 %  -2 ms  D  UP  4,25Cable and Wireless Germany  99.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,35PCCW Germany  163.5 ms  0 %  15 ms  D  DOWN  4,19NTT Communications UK  211.5 ms  0 %  -9 ms  E  DOWN  4,19America Online Transit Data Network UK  110 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  UP  4,34Tinet US  76.25 ms  0 %  -3 ms  C  UP  4,37GEANT UK  68.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37British Telecom UK  179 ms  0 %  3 ms  D  UP  4,22Hurricane Electric UK  185.25 ms  0 %  -6 ms  D  UP  4,26Tinet Netherlands  106.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  DOWN  4,34AboveNet Netherlands  59.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Wanadoo Netherlands  61.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37GEANT Netherlands  62 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Opentransit France  58.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Sprint Nextel France  166.25 ms  0 %  -7 ms  D  UP  4,31Seabone Italy  140.25 ms  0 %  20 ms  D  DOWN  4,23Infostrada Italy  76.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,36Telstra Australia  497 ms  0 %  25 ms  F  DOWN  2,55Optus Australia  360 ms  25 %   -32 ms  F  DOWN  1,07NTT Japan  377 ms  0 %  -25 ms  F  DOWN  3,67AboveNet Japan  434 ms  0 %  -31 ms  F  UP  3,45Verizon Chech  161 ms  0 %  4 ms  D  DOWN  4,27ChinaNet China  650.5 ms  0 %  -72 ms  F  UP  2,76PCCW Hong Kong  477.25 ms  0 %  -52 ms  F  UP  3,45Pacnet Singapore  455.25 ms  0 %  -38 ms  F  UP  3,42Isnet South Africa  366.75 ms  0 %  -5 ms  F  DOWN  3,53Maxnet New Zealand  497.25 ms  0 %  10 ms  F  DOWN  2,71Bell Canada  272.5 ms  0 %  -78 ms  F  DOWN  4,34Leaseweb Netherlands  60 ms  0 %  -2 ms  B  DOWN  4,38The Planet US  244.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  E  UP  4,00Softlayer US  173.75 ms  25 %   4 ms  D  DOWN  1,36Dreamhost US  279.25 ms  0 %  -26 ms  F  DOWN  4,08Rackspace US  215.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  E  DOWN  4,13Serverloft Germany  86.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Host-Europe Germany  60.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Hetzner Germany  101.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,35OVH  69 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37*Total ping time is*  14155 ms     




*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGI Italy  95.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,35NGZ-Server Germany  62 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37K-Play Germany  88.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36GC-Server Germany  104.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,35247CS Germany  93.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Jolt UK  65.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Multiplay UK  67.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37ServerFFS Netherlands  60.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37GS-NET Netherlands  93 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35EA US  176 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,25Valve US  283.5 ms  0 %  -12 ms  F  DOWN  3,96Gameservers US  140 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,33esport-servers de  51.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Clanhost Netherlands  59.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37RDSNET Romania   116 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,34Fastweb Italy  138.25 ms  0 %  12 ms  D  UP  4,29Dataplex Hungary  76.5 ms  25 %   1 ms  C  DOWN  1,55LB-Server Germany  63.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  B  DOWN  4,37G-Portal Germany  52.75 ms  0 %  -3 ms  B  DOWN  4,38*Total ping time is*  1887.25 ms     



*Total ping time is* *16693 ms*  7  25  21  24  7  20Greek servers  650.75  59,16 msInternational servers  14155  196,60 msGameservers  1887.25  104,85 ms

*Your WAN IP is 193.92 xxxxx**Your BBRAS is 194.219.239.194* *Your ISP is :  FORTHnet SA*Test date and time is Πέμπτη 03-06-2010 and time 15:42:23Server List by Someonefromhell v0.432 Threads in useMOS (mean opinion score), is scaled from 5=best to 1=worst 

*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  8.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Wind  96.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Cyta Hellas  96 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35On Telecoms  9 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Vivodi  8 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Forthnet  7 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40OTE  8 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,40Netone  8.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40NTUA@GRNET  8 ms  0 %  -1 ms  A  UP  4,40Vodafone  118 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,34Orange Business Hellas  126.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,33Verizon Hellas  117.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,34*Total ping time is*  610.75 ms     




*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





DE-CIX  61 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37AMS-IX  93 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35LINX  79.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36NL-IX  98 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,35RIPN@MSK-IX  142.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,32ESPANIX  91.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,35MIX  65.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37PANAP  60.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Akamai  7.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Cachefly  53.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Google CDN  106.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Google CDN  108 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,34Google CDN  89 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Yahoo US  151.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,31AT and T US  170.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,26Global Crossing US  195 ms  0 %  7 ms  D  DOWN  4,14Level3 US  185.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,22Telia US  140.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,32Qwest US  182.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  D  DOWN  4,24Tata Communications US  205 ms  0 %  -1 ms  E  DOWN  4,16Verizon US  151.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,32Savvis US  167.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,27America Online Transit Data Network US  184 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,22Cogent Communications US  155 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,30Hurricane Electric US  278.5 ms  0 %  -22 ms  F  DOWN  4,05AboveNet US  234 ms  0 %  46 ms  E  DOWN  3,67XO Communications US  276.5 ms  0 %  107 ms  F  DOWN  2,85Sprint Nextel US  140.75 ms  0 %  3 ms  D  UP  4,32Allstream US  163.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  DOWN  4,29Telecom US  201.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  E  UP  4,17Deutche Telecom Germany  72 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  UP  4,36Global Crossing Germany  54.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37Cogent Germany  97.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Telia Germany  48.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Level 3 Germany  89.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36Tata Communications Germany  49.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Savvis Germany  82.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Cable and Wireless Germany  67.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  DOWN  4,37PCCW Germany  64 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37NTT Communications UK  112.75 ms  0 %  3 ms  C  DOWN  4,34America Online Transit Data Network UK  73 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Tinet US  69.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  DOWN  4,37GEANT UK  68.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  B  DOWN  4,37British Telecom UK  90 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Hurricane Electric UK  97 ms  0 %  7 ms  C  DOWN  4,34Tinet Netherlands  71.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37AboveNet Netherlands  93.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35Wanadoo Netherlands  69 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37GEANT Netherlands  62.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37Opentransit France  58 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Sprint Nextel France  68.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Seabone Italy  48.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Infostrada Italy  79.25 ms  0 %  -21 ms  C  UP  4,39Telstra Australia  457.25 ms  0 %  -27 ms  F  DOWN  3,30Optus Australia  480.25 ms  0 %  -42 ms  F  UP  3,33NTT Japan  352.75 ms  0 %  -53 ms  F  DOWN  4,01AboveNet Japan  403.25 ms  0 %  65 ms  F  DOWN  2,62Verizon Chech  77.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36ChinaNet China  453.25 ms  0 %  28 ms  F  DOWN  2,75PCCW Hong Kong  372.5 ms  0 %  -54 ms  F  DOWN  3,94Pacnet Singapore  404 ms  0 %  64 ms  F  DOWN  2,63Isnet South Africa  379.25 ms  0 %  -34 ms  F  UP  3,74Maxnet New Zealand  662 ms  0 %  73 ms  F  UP  1,36Bell Canada  303.25 ms  0 %  70 ms  F  UP  3,09Leaseweb Netherlands  59.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37The Planet US  218.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  DOWN  4,11Softlayer US  175.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  UP  4,24Dreamhost US  293.75 ms  0 %  32 ms  F  UP  3,52Rackspace US  178.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,24Serverloft Germany  52.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Host-Europe Germany  89 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36Hetzner Germany  67.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37OVH  71.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37*Total ping time is*  11477 ms     




*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGI Italy  61.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37NGZ-Server Germany  96.75 ms  0 %  3 ms  C  UP  4,35K-Play Germany  88.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36GC-Server Germany  70 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37247CS Germany  59.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Jolt UK  68.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Multiplay UK  67.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37ServerFFS Netherlands  59.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37GS-NET Netherlands  93.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,36EA US  273.5 ms  0 %  -40 ms  F  UP  4,19Valve US  269 ms  0 %  -61 ms  F  DOWN  4,32Gameservers US  140.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,33esport-servers de  85.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36Clanhost Netherlands  93.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35RDSNET Romania   82 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Fastweb Italy  44.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Dataplex Hungary  102.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,35LB-Server Germany  104.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  UP  4,34G-Portal Germany  51.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,38*Total ping time is*  1912.25 ms     



*Total ping time is* *14000 ms*  8  31  29  17  4  15Greek servers  610.75  55,52 msInternational servers  11477  159,40 msGameservers  1912.25  106,24 ms

*Your WAN IP is 193.92 xxxxx**Your BBRAS is 194.219.239.194* *Your ISP is :  FORTHnet SA*Test date and time is Πέμπτη 03-06-2010 and time 15:43:57Server List by Someonefromhell v0.432 Threads in useMOS (mean opinion score), is scaled from 5=best to 1=worst 

*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  9 ms  0 %  4 ms  A  UP  4,40Wind  98 ms  0 %  -4 ms  C  UP  4,36Cyta Hellas  96 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,35On Telecoms  11.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,40Vivodi  8 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Forthnet  7 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40OTE  8.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  UP  4,40Netone  8.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40NTUA@GRNET  8 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Vodafone  118 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,34Orange Business Hellas  127 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,33Verizon Hellas  117.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,34*Total ping time is*  616.75 ms     




*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





DE-CIX  61 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37AMS-IX  93.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35LINX  81.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36NL-IX  98 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,35RIPN@MSK-IX  143 ms  0 %  3 ms  D  UP  4,32ESPANIX  91.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,36MIX  65.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37PANAP  60.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Akamai  59 ms  0 %  -2 ms  B  UP  4,38Cachefly  53.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,38Google CDN  108 ms  0 %  -2 ms  C  UP  4,35Google CDN  110.5 ms  0 %  -3 ms  C  UP  4,35Google CDN  67.25 ms  25 %   4 ms  B  DOWN  1,55Yahoo US  151.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,32AT and T US  170.75 ms  0 %  -2 ms  D  UP  4,27Global Crossing US  195 ms  0 %  3 ms  D  DOWN  4,17Level3 US  184 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  DOWN  4,23Telia US  142.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,32Qwest US  181.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,23Tata Communications US  205.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  UP  4,15Verizon US  155.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  D  UP  4,32Savvis US  168 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  UP  4,26America Online Transit Data Network US  184.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,22Cogent Communications US  154.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,31Hurricane Electric US  222.5 ms  0 %  4 ms  E  DOWN  4,07AboveNet US  228 ms  0 %  -1 ms  E  DOWN  4,08XO Communications US  247.75 ms  0 %  97 ms  E  DOWN  3,10Sprint Nextel US  140.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,32Allstream US  169 ms  0 %  22 ms  D  UP  4,13Telecom US  206.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  UP  4,14Deutche Telecom Germany  73.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Global Crossing Germany  58.25 ms  0 %  -5 ms  B  UP  4,38Cogent Germany  99.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,35Telia Germany  51.75 ms  0 %  -5 ms  B  UP  4,38Level 3 Germany  90.75 ms  0 %  -3 ms  C  UP  4,36Tata Communications Germany  51.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  UP  4,38Savvis Germany  83 ms  0 %  -2 ms  C  UP  4,36Cable and Wireless Germany  69 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,37PCCW Germany  67 ms  0 %  -4 ms  B  UP  4,37NTT Communications UK  116 ms  0 %  -3 ms  C  UP  4,34America Online Transit Data Network UK  86.5 ms  0 %  8 ms  C  UP  4,35Tinet US  70.25 ms  0 %  8 ms  B  UP  4,36GEANT UK  73.25 ms  0 %  -3 ms  B  UP  4,37British Telecom UK  94.25 ms  0 %  -3 ms  C  UP  4,36Hurricane Electric UK  104 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,35Tinet Netherlands  74.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,37AboveNet Netherlands  96.5 ms  0 %  3 ms  C  UP  4,35Wanadoo Netherlands  71.25 ms  0 %  -5 ms  B  UP  4,37GEANT Netherlands  64.5 ms  0 %  -3 ms  B  UP  4,37Opentransit France  62.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Sprint Nextel France  75.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,37Seabone Italy  51 ms  0 %  4 ms  B  UP  4,37Infostrada Italy  77.75 ms  0 %  4 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Telstra Australia  396 ms  0 %  -47 ms  F  DOWN  3,78Optus Australia  446.75 ms  0 %  39 ms  F  DOWN  2,67NTT Japan  366 ms  0 %  -5 ms  F  UP  3,53AboveNet Japan  352.5 ms  0 %  18 ms  F  DOWN  3,37Verizon Chech  79 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36ChinaNet China  396.75 ms  0 %  -16 ms  F  DOWN  3,49PCCW Hong Kong  314.75 ms  0 %  -2 ms  F  DOWN  3,74Pacnet Singapore  381 ms  0 %  16 ms  F  DOWN  3,25Isnet South Africa  326.75 ms  0 %  7 ms  F  DOWN  3,60Maxnet New Zealand  502.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  DOWN  2,78Bell Canada  268.25 ms  0 %  -2 ms  F  DOWN  3,94Leaseweb Netherlands  61 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37The Planet US  222.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  UP  4,09Softlayer US  175.25 ms  0 %  3 ms  D  DOWN  4,23Dreamhost US  242.75 ms  0 %  -2 ms  E  DOWN  4,04Rackspace US  179 ms  0 %  -3 ms  D  UP  4,26Serverloft Germany  53.25 ms  0 %  3 ms  B  UP  4,37Host-Europe Germany  89 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Hetzner Germany  67.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37OVH  71.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37*Total ping time is*  10954.25 ms     




*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGI Italy  61.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37NGZ-Server Germany  96.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,35K-Play Germany  88.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,36GC-Server Germany  70 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37247CS Germany  60.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,37Jolt UK  69 ms  0 %  -2 ms  B  UP  4,37Multiplay UK  68.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,37ServerFFS Netherlands  60.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37GS-NET Netherlands  94 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,35EA US  212.5 ms  0 %  -3 ms  E  DOWN  4,15Valve US  223.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  DOWN  4,08Gameservers US  141 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  UP  4,32esport-servers de  86 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36Clanhost Netherlands  95 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  UP  4,35RDSNET Romania   83.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36Fastweb Italy  45 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,38Dataplex Hungary  103 ms  0 %  -2 ms  C  UP  4,35LB-Server Germany  104 ms  0 %  -3 ms  C  DOWN  4,35G-Portal Germany  51.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,38*Total ping time is*  1814.5 ms     



*Total ping time is* *13385.5 ms*  7  31  30  17  9  10Greek servers  616.75  56,07 msInternational servers  10954.25  152,14 msGameservers  1814.5  100,81 ms 
Test date and time is Πέμπτη 03-06-2010 and time 15:43:54Cogentco   0,22Mirrorservice   0,16Apple   1,59Nvidia   0,73Microsoft   0,47LeaseWeb   0,43ServerBoost   0,54ThinkBroadband   0,53Cachefly   1,46Ovh   0,50Ntua   1,42Forthnet   2,26Otenet   1,67RootBSD   0,11*Average speed for 14 hosts*  0,86 MB/s

*Your WAN IP is 193.92 xxxxx**Your BBRAS is 194.219.239.194* *Your ISP is :  FORTHnet SA*Test date and time is Πέμπτη 03-06-2010 and time 16:43:20Server List by Someonefromhell v0.432 Threads in useMOS (mean opinion score), is scaled from 5=best to 1=worst 

*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  9 ms  0 %  -3 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Wind  98 ms  0 %  -3 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Cyta Hellas  96.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,35On Telecoms  9.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Vivodi  8.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,40Forthnet  7.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,40OTE  7.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Netone  8.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40NTUA@GRNET  8.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  UP  4,40Vodafone  119 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,34Orange Business Hellas  95.25 ms  25 %   -8 ms  C  DOWN  1,55Verizon Hellas  117.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,34*Total ping time is*  585.25 ms     




*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





DE-CIX  61.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,37AMS-IX  93.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,35LINX  79.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36NL-IX  98 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,35RIPN@MSK-IX  142 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,32ESPANIX  91.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,35MIX  65.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37PANAP  61 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,37Akamai  7 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Cachefly  53 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Google CDN  107.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Google CDN  110.25 ms  0 %  -13 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Google CDN  88.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36Yahoo US  151 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,32AT and T US  170.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,26Global Crossing US  192.5 ms  0 %  5 ms  D  DOWN  4,16Level3 US  185 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,21Telia US  146.5 ms  0 %  -16 ms  D  UP  4,34Qwest US  181.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  DOWN  4,24Tata Communications US  205 ms  0 %  -1 ms  E  DOWN  4,16Verizon US  152.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,31Savvis US  169.25 ms  0 %  -2 ms  D  UP  4,28America Online Transit Data Network US  184.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,22Cogent Communications US  154.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,30Hurricane Electric US  221.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  DOWN  4,10AboveNet US  211.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  E  DOWN  4,15XO Communications US  214.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  E  DOWN  4,11Sprint Nextel US  140.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,33Allstream US  169.25 ms  0 %  -2 ms  D  UP  4,28Telecom US  153 ms  25 %   -38 ms  D  DOWN  1,55Deutche Telecom Germany  75.25 ms  0 %  8 ms  C  UP  4,36Global Crossing Germany  197.75 ms  0 %  70 ms  D  UP  3,62Cogent Germany  98 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Telia Germany  49 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Level 3 Germany  89.75 ms  0 %  -2 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Tata Communications Germany  49.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Savvis Germany  79.75 ms  0 %  -3 ms  C  DOWN  4,37Cable and Wireless Germany  69.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  UP  4,37PCCW Germany  174 ms  0 %  -145 ms  D  UP  4,45NTT Communications UK  111.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,34America Online Transit Data Network UK  75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Tinet US  71 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  UP  4,36GEANT UK  68.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37British Telecom UK  92.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Hurricane Electric UK  96.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Tinet Netherlands  73 ms  0 %  -3 ms  B  DOWN  4,37AboveNet Netherlands  95 ms  0 %  -7 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Wanadoo Netherlands  69.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37GEANT Netherlands  62 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Opentransit France  58.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Sprint Nextel France  68.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Seabone Italy  47.5 ms  0 %  6 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Infostrada Italy  89.5 ms  0 %  -19 ms  C  UP  4,38Telstra Australia  385.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  F  DOWN  3,37Optus Australia  416 ms  0 %  -2 ms  F  DOWN  3,25NTT Japan  350.5 ms  0 %  -21 ms  F  DOWN  3,75AboveNet Japan  346.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  DOWN  3,57Verizon Chech  77.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36ChinaNet China  405.75 ms  0 %  -2 ms  F  UP  3,31PCCW Hong Kong  315 ms  0 %  3 ms  F  UP  3,69Pacnet Singapore  380.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  DOWN  3,41Isnet South Africa  330.5 ms  0 %  17 ms  F  UP  3,49Maxnet New Zealand  544.25 ms  0 %  -165 ms  F  UP  4,12Bell Canada  271.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  F  UP  3,89Leaseweb Netherlands  60 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37The Planet US  208.75 ms  0 %  -2 ms  E  DOWN  4,16Softlayer US  177 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,24Dreamhost US  243.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  UP  4,01Rackspace US  178 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  DOWN  4,25Serverloft Germany  52.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Host-Europe Germany  89.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36Hetzner Germany  67 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37OVH  71.75 ms  0 %  -2 ms  B  UP  4,37*Total ping time is*  10993.75 ms     




*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGI Italy  61.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37NGZ-Server Germany  97 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,35K-Play Germany  88.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36GC-Server Germany  71 ms  0 %  -2 ms  B  UP  4,37247CS Germany  59.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Jolt UK  69.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Multiplay UK  69.5 ms  0 %  -3 ms  B  UP  4,37ServerFFS Netherlands  59.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37GS-NET Netherlands  94 ms  0 %  -2 ms  C  DOWN  4,36EA US  212.75 ms  0 %  4 ms  E  UP  4,10Valve US  223.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  DOWN  4,08Gameservers US  140.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,32esport-servers de  86 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Clanhost Netherlands  97.25 ms  0 %  -8 ms  C  UP  4,36RDSNET Romania   104.5 ms  0 %  24 ms  C  UP  4,31Fastweb Italy  48.25 ms  0 %  -2 ms  B  UP  4,38Dataplex Hungary  121.75 ms  0 %  17 ms  C  UP  4,30LB-Server Germany  106 ms  0 %  8 ms  C  UP  4,34G-Portal Germany  63.25 ms  0 %  9 ms  B  UP  4,36*Total ping time is*  1873.5 ms     



*Total ping time is* *13452.5 ms*  8  28  31  19  8  10Greek servers  585.25  53,20 msInternational servers  10993.75  152,69 msGameservers  1873.5  104,08 ms 
Test date and time is Πέμπτη 03-06-2010 and time 16:43:16Cogentco   0,29Mirrorservice   0,15Apple   0,56Nvidia   0,51Microsoft   0,51LeaseWeb   0,80ServerBoost   0,99ThinkBroadband   0,29Cachefly   1,38Ovh   0,50Ntua   1,86Forthnet   2,22Otenet   2,06RootBSD   0,47*Average speed for 14 hosts*  0,90 MB/s 
Test date and time is Πέμπτη 03-06-2010 and time 16:43:16Cogentco   0,29Mirrorservice   0,15Apple   0,56Nvidia   0,51Microsoft   0,51LeaseWeb   0,80ServerBoost   0,99ThinkBroadband   0,29Cachefly   1,38Ovh   0,50Ntua   1,86Forthnet   2,22Otenet   2,06RootBSD   0,47*Average speed for 14 hosts*  0,90 MB/s

*Your WAN IP is 178.12 xxxxx**Your BBRAS is 194.219.231.33* *Your ISP is :  FORTHnet SA*Test date and time is Πέμπτη 03-06-2010 and time 21:38:08Server List by Someonefromhell v0.432 Threads in useMOS (mean opinion score), is scaled from 5=best to 1=worst 

*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  19.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  A  UP  4,40Wind  102.75 ms  0 %  3 ms  C  UP  4,34Cyta Hellas  96 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,35On Telecoms  8.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Vivodi  8 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Forthnet  7 ms  0 %  -1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40OTE  7.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Netone  8.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40NTUA@GRNET  7.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Vodafone  156.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,30Orange Business Hellas  113.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,34Verizon Hellas  117.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,34*Total ping time is*  652.25 ms     




*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





DE-CIX  62.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37AMS-IX  93.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,35LINX  73.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37NL-IX  175.25 ms  0 %  10 ms  D  UP  4,19RIPN@MSK-IX  107.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  DOWN  4,34ESPANIX  190.75 ms  0 %  -5 ms  D  UP  4,23MIX  65 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37PANAP  95.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,35Akamai  155.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,30Cachefly  53 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Google CDN  156.5 ms  0 %  -4 ms  D  UP  4,32Google CDN  229.5 ms  0 %  -98 ms  E  UP  4,39Google CDN  173 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,26Yahoo US  220 ms  25 %   -110 ms  E  UP  1,63AT and T US  304 ms  0 %  -18 ms  F  UP  3,92Global Crossing US  187.75 ms  0 %  -2 ms  D  DOWN  4,22Level3 US  278.75 ms  0 %  -26 ms  F  UP  4,08Telia US  146.75 ms  0 %  -7 ms  D  UP  4,33Qwest US  390.75 ms  0 %  21 ms  F  UP  3,15Tata Communications US  380 ms  0 %  -74 ms  F  UP  4,06Verizon US  301.25 ms  0 %  63 ms  F  UP  3,18Savvis US  167.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,27America Online Transit Data Network US  150 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,31Cogent Communications US  154 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,30Hurricane Electric US  381.5 ms  0 %  27 ms  F  UP  3,13AboveNet US  283.5 ms  0 %  -43 ms  F  UP  4,18XO Communications US  303.75 ms  0 %  74 ms  F  UP  3,05Sprint Nextel US  149 ms  0 %  3 ms  D  UP  4,31Allstream US  217.75 ms  0 %  -2 ms  E  UP  4,13Telecom US  242.75 ms  0 %  92 ms  E  UP  3,18Deutche Telecom Germany  72.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Global Crossing Germany  54.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Cogent Germany  198.25 ms  0 %  4 ms  D  UP  4,15Telia Germany  48.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Level 3 Germany  55 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Tata Communications Germany  49.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Savvis Germany  165 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,28Cable and Wireless Germany  65 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37PCCW Germany  167.25 ms  0 %  4 ms  D  DOWN  4,25NTT Communications UK  205.75 ms  0 %  -11 ms  E  UP  4,22America Online Transit Data Network UK  70.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  DOWN  4,36Tinet US  65.75 ms  0 %  -2 ms  B  DOWN  4,37GEANT UK  67.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37British Telecom UK  179.25 ms  0 %  -2 ms  D  UP  4,25Hurricane Electric UK  147.5 ms  25 %   -20 ms  D  UP  1,52Tinet Netherlands  72.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,36AboveNet Netherlands  58.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Wanadoo Netherlands  80.25 ms  0 %  4 ms  C  UP  4,36GEANT Netherlands  64 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Opentransit France  58 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Sprint Nextel France  164.5 ms  0 %  8 ms  D  UP  4,23Seabone Italy  144.5 ms  0 %  -7 ms  D  UP  4,33Infostrada Italy  75.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Telstra Australia  546.5 ms  0 %  -46 ms  F  UP  3,04Optus Australia  432.5 ms  0 %  60 ms  F  UP  2,52NTT Japan  383.25 ms  0 %  -14 ms  F  UP  3,53AboveNet Japan  460 ms  0 %  52 ms  F  UP  2,46Verizon Chech  154 ms  0 %  3 ms  D  UP  4,29ChinaNet China  601.25 ms  0 %  33 ms  F  UP  1,94PCCW Hong Kong  482.75 ms  0 %  -32 ms  F  UP  3,22Pacnet Singapore  482.75 ms  0 %  -30 ms  F  UP  3,20Isnet South Africa  378 ms  0 %  -40 ms  F  UP  3,80Maxnet New Zealand  507 ms  0 %  73 ms  F  DOWN  2,01Bell Canada  328.5 ms  0 %  -33 ms  F  UP  3,94Leaseweb Netherlands  60 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37The Planet US  219.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  E  UP  4,09Softlayer US  224.5 ms  0 %  8 ms  E  UP  4,03Dreamhost US  295.5 ms  0 %  40 ms  F  UP  3,44Rackspace US  176.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,24Serverloft Germany  52.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Host-Europe Germany  60.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Hetzner Germany  101.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,35OVH  72.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  UP  4,36*Total ping time is*  14238.5 ms     




*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGI Italy  95 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35NGZ-Server Germany  62.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37K-Play Germany  88.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36GC-Server Germany  70 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37247CS Germany  94.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35Jolt UK  68 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Multiplay UK  67 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37ServerFFS Netherlands  60 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37GS-NET Netherlands  59.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37EA US  219 ms  0 %  -1 ms  E  UP  4,11Valve US  290.5 ms  0 %  26 ms  F  UP  3,59Gameservers US  141.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,32esport-servers de  51.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Clanhost Netherlands  59.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37RDSNET Romania   80 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Fastweb Italy  142.25 ms  0 %  -3 ms  D  UP  4,33Dataplex Hungary  102.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,35LB-Server Germany  103.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,35G-Portal Germany  51.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,38*Total ping time is*  1906.25 ms     



*Total ping time is* *16797 ms*  7  30  16  23  8  20Greek servers  652.25  59,30 msInternational servers  14238.5  197,76 msGameservers  1906.25  105,90 ms

*Your WAN IP is 77.49. xxxxx**Your BBRAS is 194.219.231.69* *Your ISP is :  FORTHnet SA*Test date and time is Πέμπτη 03-06-2010 and time 21:43:29Server List by Someonefromhell v0.432 Threads in useMOS (mean opinion score), is scaled from 5=best to 1=worst 

*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  9.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Wind  219.25 ms  0 %  22 ms  E  UP  3,94Cyta Hellas  91.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,35On Telecoms  9 ms  0 %  -1 ms  A  UP  4,40Vivodi  8.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  A  UP  4,40Forthnet  7.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  UP  4,40OTE  9.5 ms  0 %  -3 ms  A  UP  4,40Netone  8.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40NTUA@GRNET  7.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Vodafone  182.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  UP  4,22Orange Business Hellas  139.25 ms  25 %   37 ms  D  UP  1,26Verizon Hellas  184.75 ms  0 %  4 ms  D  UP  4,20*Total ping time is*  877.25 ms     




*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





DE-CIX  161 ms  0 %  11 ms  D  UP  4,23AMS-IX  119.5 ms  0 %  -5 ms  C  UP  4,34LINX  133.25 ms  0 %  11 ms  D  UP  4,31NL-IX  196.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  UP  4,17RIPN@MSK-IX  242.25 ms  0 %  90 ms  E  UP  3,20ESPANIX  197.25 ms  0 %  -14 ms  D  UP  4,27MIX  65.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37PANAP  125 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,33Akamai  113.5 ms  25 %   1 ms  C  DOWN  1,51Cachefly  53.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,38Google CDN  127 ms  25 %   23 ms  D  DOWN  1,39Google CDN  124.5 ms  25 %   1 ms  C  DOWN  1,50Google CDN  172 ms  0 %  -8 ms  D  DOWN  4,30Yahoo US  281.25 ms  0 %  -70 ms  F  UP  4,32AT and T US  235 ms  25 %   54 ms  E  DOWN  1,01Global Crossing US  304.5 ms  0 %  78 ms  F  UP  3,00Level3 US  274 ms  0 %  -40 ms  F  DOWN  4,19Telia US  252 ms  0 %  -80 ms  F  UP  4,35Qwest US  322.5 ms  0 %  75 ms  F  DOWN  2,94Tata Communications US  332 ms  0 %  -16 ms  F  DOWN  3,79Verizon US  274.75 ms  0 %  -29 ms  F  DOWN  4,12Savvis US  244.5 ms  0 %  -6 ms  E  UP  4,06America Online Transit Data Network US  243.75 ms  0 %  126 ms  E  UP  2,82Cogent Communications US  300.75 ms  0 %  36 ms  F  UP  3,45Hurricane Electric US  347.5 ms  0 %  -5 ms  F  DOWN  3,62AboveNet US  315 ms  0 %  25 ms  F  UP  3,49XO Communications US  303.25 ms  0 %  70 ms  F  DOWN  3,09Sprint Nextel US  277.75 ms  0 %  -32 ms  F  UP  4,13Allstream US  275 ms  0 %  -33 ms  F  UP  4,14Telecom US  204.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  DOWN  4,16Deutche Telecom Germany  132 ms  0 %  -16 ms  D  UP  4,35Global Crossing Germany  151.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,32Cogent Germany  157.75 ms  0 %  6 ms  D  DOWN  4,27Telia Germany  101.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  C  UP  4,35Level 3 Germany  115.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  C  UP  4,34Tata Communications Germany  109 ms  0 %  3 ms  C  UP  4,34Savvis Germany  163 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,28Cable and Wireless Germany  160.5 ms  0 %  9 ms  D  UP  4,24PCCW Germany  164.5 ms  0 %  6 ms  D  DOWN  4,25NTT Communications UK  171.5 ms  0 %  -3 ms  D  DOWN  4,28America Online Transit Data Network UK  121.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,34Tinet US  66.5 ms  0 %  3 ms  B  UP  4,37GEANT UK  95.75 ms  25 %   29 ms  C  UP  1,46British Telecom UK  178.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  DOWN  4,25Hurricane Electric UK  183.75 ms  0 %  -7 ms  D  UP  4,27Tinet Netherlands  185.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  D  UP  4,23AboveNet Netherlands  116.75 ms  0 %  -25 ms  C  UP  4,37Wanadoo Netherlands  149.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  D  UP  4,32GEANT Netherlands  157.75 ms  0 %  -8 ms  D  UP  4,32Opentransit France  120 ms  0 %  -6 ms  C  UP  4,35Sprint Nextel France  167 ms  0 %  -4 ms  D  UP  4,30Seabone Italy  143.25 ms  0 %  -12 ms  D  DOWN  4,34Infostrada Italy  74.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,36Telstra Australia  477.75 ms  0 %  -30 ms  F  DOWN  3,22Optus Australia  480.5 ms  0 %  -37 ms  F  UP  3,28NTT Japan  481.75 ms  0 %  -34 ms  F  UP  3,25AboveNet Japan  221.5 ms  50 %   40 ms  E  DOWN  1,00Verizon Chech  171.5 ms  0 %  -9 ms  D  UP  4,31ChinaNet China  525.75 ms  0 %  -14 ms  F  DOWN  2,81PCCW Hong Kong  455.25 ms  0 %  -27 ms  F  DOWN  3,31Pacnet Singapore  469.75 ms  0 %  23 ms  F  DOWN  2,71Isnet South Africa  424.25 ms  0 %  -34 ms  F  UP  3,53Maxnet New Zealand  488.75 ms  0 %  53 ms  F  DOWN  2,30Bell Canada  378.75 ms  0 %  -33 ms  F  UP  3,73Leaseweb Netherlands  116.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,34The Planet US  279 ms  0 %  59 ms  F  UP  3,33Softlayer US  280.25 ms  0 %  -20 ms  F  UP  4,03Dreamhost US  355.25 ms  0 %  7 ms  F  UP  3,47Rackspace US  220.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  E  UP  4,11Serverloft Germany  111.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,34Host-Europe Germany  175 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,26Hetzner Germany  64.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37OVH  137.75 ms  0 %  -2 ms  D  UP  4,33*Total ping time is*  16121.25 ms     




*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGI Italy  122.75 ms  0 %  -6 ms  C  UP  4,34NGZ-Server Germany  53.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,38K-Play Germany  118.25 ms  0 %  -5 ms  C  UP  4,34GC-Server Germany  163.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,28247CS Germany  168.5 ms  0 %  -3 ms  D  UP  4,29Jolt UK  130 ms  0 %  -27 ms  D  UP  4,36Multiplay UK  67 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37ServerFFS Netherlands  127.75 ms  0 %  3 ms  D  UP  4,33GS-NET Netherlands  122.25 ms  0 %  -4 ms  C  UP  4,34EA US  263.75 ms  0 %  -30 ms  F  UP  4,16Valve US  326.75 ms  0 %  -13 ms  F  UP  3,78Gameservers US  148.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  D  UP  4,32esport-servers de  111.5 ms  0 %  -3 ms  C  UP  4,35Clanhost Netherlands  116.25 ms  0 %  -29 ms  C  UP  4,37RDSNET Romania   139 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,33Fastweb Italy  143.75 ms  0 %  9 ms  D  UP  4,29Dataplex Hungary  126.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,33LB-Server Germany  52.75 ms  0 %  3 ms  B  DOWN  4,37G-Portal Germany  111 ms  0 %  -2 ms  C  UP  4,35*Total ping time is*  2613.5 ms     



*Total ping time is* *19612 ms*  7  8  20  34  8  27Greek servers  877.25  79,75 msInternational servers  16121.25  223,91 msGameservers  2613.5  145,19 ms

*Your WAN IP is 188.4. xxxxx**Your BBRAS is 194.219.239.194* *Your ISP is :  FORTHnet SA*Test date and time is Πέμπτη 03-06-2010 and time 21:57:08Server List by Someonefromhell v0.432 Threads in useMOS (mean opinion score), is scaled from 5=best to 1=worst 

*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  14 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Wind  94.75 ms  0 %  9 ms  C  DOWN  4,34Cyta Hellas  187.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,21On Telecoms  8.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  A  UP  4,40Vivodi  71 ms  0 %  5 ms  B  UP  4,36Forthnet  7.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40OTE  8 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Netone  64.75 ms  0 %  -7 ms  B  UP  4,38NTUA@GRNET  9.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,40Vodafone  123.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,34Orange Business Hellas  117.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,34Verizon Hellas  124.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,33*Total ping time is*  830.5 ms     




*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





DE-CIX  68.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  DOWN  4,37AMS-IX  99.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,35LINX  78.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36NL-IX  73.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,37RIPN@MSK-IX  107.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35ESPANIX  123 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,34MIX  71.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37PANAP  101 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35Akamai  70.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  UP  4,36Cachefly  53.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,38Google CDN  57.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37Google CDN  72.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,37Google CDN  72.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,36Yahoo US  154.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,31AT and T US  170 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,26Global Crossing US  189.5 ms  0 %  -5 ms  D  UP  4,24Level3 US  217.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  UP  4,11Telia US  152.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,11Qwest US  195 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  UP  4,18Tata Communications US  371.5 ms  0 %  -34 ms  F  UP  3,77Verizon US  152.25 ms  0 %  3 ms  D  UP  4,30Savvis US  185.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,22America Online Transit Data Network US  150.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,31Cogent Communications US  154.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  D  UP  4,31Hurricane Electric US  286.5 ms  0 %  -38 ms  F  UP  4,14AboveNet US  252 ms  0 %  6 ms  F  UP  3,94XO Communications US  277.25 ms  0 %  -31 ms  F  UP  4,12Sprint Nextel US  104.5 ms  25 %   1 ms  C  UP  1,52Allstream US  191.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,21Telecom US  223.5 ms  0 %  71 ms  E  UP  3,48Deutche Telecom Germany  73.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  UP  4,36Global Crossing Germany  54.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37Cogent Germany  64 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Telia Germany  65.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37Level 3 Germany  46 ms  25 %   0 ms  B  UP  1,58Tata Communications Germany  55.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,38Savvis Germany  63.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Cable and Wireless Germany  99.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  UP  4,35PCCW Germany  54.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37NTT Communications UK  112.75 ms  0 %  22 ms  C  UP  4,30America Online Transit Data Network UK  107 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35Tinet US  68.25 ms  0 %  4 ms  B  UP  4,36GEANT UK  71 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37British Telecom UK  81 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  UP  4,36Hurricane Electric UK  62.25 ms  25 %   2 ms  B  UP  1,56Tinet Netherlands  71.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37AboveNet Netherlands  98 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35Wanadoo Netherlands  75.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36GEANT Netherlands  62.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Opentransit France  64.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  UP  4,37Sprint Nextel France  68 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Seabone Italy  70.25 ms  0 %  -6 ms  B  UP  4,37Infostrada Italy  78.75 ms  0 %  9 ms  C  UP  4,35Telstra Australia  417.75 ms  0 %  -85 ms  F  UP  4,00Optus Australia  454.5 ms  0 %  -78 ms  F  UP  3,79NTT Japan  428.5 ms  0 %  66 ms  F  UP  2,48AboveNet Japan  455.25 ms  0 %  -37 ms  F  UP  3,41Verizon Chech  62.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37ChinaNet China  491.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  UP  2,83PCCW Hong Kong  455 ms  0 %  -40 ms  F  UP  3,44Pacnet Singapore  430 ms  0 %  -38 ms  F  UP  3,54Isnet South Africa  353.75 ms  0 %  11 ms  F  UP  3,43Maxnet New Zealand  307.5 ms  25 %   66 ms  F  UP  1,02Bell Canada  257 ms  0 %  -16 ms  F  UP  4,09Leaseweb Netherlands  65.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37The Planet US  193.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,19Softlayer US  144.75 ms  25 %   1 ms  D  UP  1,48Dreamhost US  276 ms  0 %  -39 ms  F  UP  4,18Rackspace US  197.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,19Serverloft Germany  57.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37Host-Europe Germany  95.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  UP  4,35Hetzner Germany  101.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,35OVH  74 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37*Total ping time is*  11463 ms     




*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGI Italy  100 ms  0 %  4 ms  C  UP  4,35NGZ-Server Germany  96.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35K-Play Germany  94.25 ms  0 %  -2 ms  C  UP  4,36GC-Server Germany  104.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,35247CS Germany  60 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Jolt UK  65.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37Multiplay UK  67.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37ServerFFS Netherlands  66.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37GS-NET Netherlands  99 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35EA US  196.75 ms  0 %  12 ms  D  UP  4,10Valve US  263.75 ms  0 %  18 ms  F  UP  3,79Gameservers US  140.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  UP  4,32esport-servers de  58 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Clanhost Netherlands  102 ms  0 %  3 ms  C  UP  4,35RDSNET Romania   120.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,34Fastweb Italy  65.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37Dataplex Hungary  75.25 ms  0 %  4 ms  C  UP  4,36LB-Server Germany  67.25 ms  0 %  -6 ms  B  UP  4,38G-Portal Germany  92.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35*Total ping time is*  1934.5 ms     



*Total ping time is* *14228 ms*  5  37  28  16  2  16Greek servers  830.5  75,50 msInternational servers  11463  159,21 msGameservers  1934.5  107,47 ms

*Your WAN IP is 188.4. xxxxx**Your BBRAS is 194.219.239.194* *Your ISP is :  FORTHnet SA*Test date and time is Πέμπτη 03-06-2010 and time 22:00:34Server List by Someonefromhell v0.432 Threads in useMOS (mean opinion score), is scaled from 5=best to 1=worst 

*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  17.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  UP  4,39Wind  101.5 ms  0 %  3 ms  C  UP  4,35Cyta Hellas  190 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  UP  4,19On Telecoms  9.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,40Vivodi  69.75 ms  0 %  9 ms  B  DOWN  4,36Forthnet  7.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  A  UP  4,40OTE  8 ms  0 %  -1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Netone  59.25 ms  0 %  3 ms  B  DOWN  4,37NTUA@GRNET  9 ms  0 %  -2 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Vodafone  124.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,33Orange Business Hellas  117.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,34Verizon Hellas  125 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,34*Total ping time is*  839 ms     




*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





DE-CIX  68.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37AMS-IX  99 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,35LINX  83.5 ms  0 %  4 ms  C  UP  4,35NL-IX  73.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,36RIPN@MSK-IX  108 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35ESPANIX  122.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,34MIX  66.25 ms  0 %  -4 ms  B  DOWN  4,37PANAP  101.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,35Akamai  7.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Cachefly  53.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,38Google CDN  57.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Google CDN  69 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Google CDN  72.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Yahoo US  155.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,31AT and T US  170 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,26Global Crossing US  193 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,20Level3 US  207.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  E  DOWN  4,15Telia US  150.75 ms  0 %  -10 ms  D  DOWN  4,33Qwest US  193 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,19Tata Communications US  361 ms  0 %  -4 ms  F  DOWN  3,54Verizon US  161.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,28Savvis US  186.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,21America Online Transit Data Network US  150.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  DOWN  4,32Cogent Communications US  154.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,31Hurricane Electric US  237.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  DOWN  4,03AboveNet US  229 ms  0 %  -46 ms  E  DOWN  4,33XO Communications US  277.5 ms  0 %  -66 ms  F  UP  4,32Sprint Nextel US  139.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,33Allstream US  194.75 ms  0 %  -16 ms  D  UP  4,28Telecom US  209 ms  0 %  2 ms  E  DOWN  4,13Deutche Telecom Germany  71.25 ms  0 %  3 ms  B  DOWN  4,36Global Crossing Germany  56 ms  0 %  3 ms  B  UP  4,37Cogent Germany  66.25 ms  0 %  -5 ms  B  UP  4,37Telia Germany  66.25 ms  0 %  32 ms  B  UP  4,33Level 3 Germany  62.25 ms  0 %  -2 ms  B  UP  4,37Tata Communications Germany  56.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Savvis Germany  70.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Cable and Wireless Germany  100.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,35PCCW Germany  56 ms  0 %  -2 ms  B  UP  4,38NTT Communications UK  114.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,34America Online Transit Data Network UK  111.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,34Tinet US  71.75 ms  0 %  -2 ms  B  UP  4,37GEANT UK  73.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  UP  4,36British Telecom UK  82 ms  0 %  3 ms  C  UP  4,36Hurricane Electric UK  76.25 ms  0 %  -3 ms  C  UP  4,37Tinet Netherlands  74.25 ms  0 %  -2 ms  B  UP  4,37AboveNet Netherlands  102.25 ms  0 %  4 ms  C  UP  4,34Wanadoo Netherlands  77 ms  0 %  -2 ms  C  UP  4,37GEANT Netherlands  66.25 ms  0 %  -4 ms  B  UP  4,37Opentransit France  70 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Sprint Nextel France  73 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  UP  4,36Seabone Italy  77.75 ms  0 %  -8 ms  C  UP  4,37Infostrada Italy  81.75 ms  0 %  9 ms  C  UP  4,35Telstra Australia  392 ms  0 %  20 ms  F  DOWN  3,15Optus Australia  480.25 ms  0 %  67 ms  F  UP  2,20NTT Japan  380.25 ms  0 %  22 ms  F  DOWN  3,19AboveNet Japan  391.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  F  DOWN  3,37Verizon Chech  62 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37ChinaNet China  466.5 ms  0 %  3 ms  F  DOWN  2,94PCCW Hong Kong  402.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  DOWN  3,29Pacnet Singapore  379 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  DOWN  3,42Isnet South Africa  329 ms  0 %  4 ms  F  DOWN  3,62Maxnet New Zealand  372.25 ms  0 %  -6 ms  F  UP  3,51Bell Canada  239.25 ms  0 %  3 ms  E  DOWN  4,01Leaseweb Netherlands  65.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37The Planet US  196.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,19Softlayer US  193 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,19Dreamhost US  233.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  DOWN  4,05Rackspace US  196.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,18Serverloft Germany  58.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Host-Europe Germany  95.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Hetzner Germany  101.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35OVH  74.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,36*Total ping time is*  11219.5 ms     




*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGI Italy  100.25 ms  0 %  -4 ms  C  UP  4,35NGZ-Server Germany  96.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35K-Play Germany  95.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,35GC-Server Germany  113.75 ms  0 %  -16 ms  C  UP  4,36247CS Germany  60 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Jolt UK  65.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Multiplay UK  68.25 ms  0 %  -2 ms  B  UP  4,37ServerFFS Netherlands  66.75 ms  0 %  -4 ms  B  UP  4,37GS-NET Netherlands  99 ms  0 %  -2 ms  C  DOWN  4,35EA US  194.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  DOWN  4,18Valve US  230 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  DOWN  4,07Gameservers US  141.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  D  UP  4,33esport-servers de  58.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,37Clanhost Netherlands  101.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  C  DOWN  4,35RDSNET Romania   120.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,34Fastweb Italy  66.75 ms  0 %  -5 ms  B  UP  4,37Dataplex Hungary  75.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  DOWN  4,36LB-Server Germany  66.25 ms  0 %  6 ms  B  DOWN  4,36G-Portal Germany  91.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36*Total ping time is*  1912.5 ms     



*Total ping time is* *13971 ms*  6  34  29  17  7  11Greek servers  839  76,27 msInternational servers  11219.5  155,83 msGameservers  1912.5  106,25 ms 
Test date and time is Πέμπτη 03-06-2010 and time 22:00:27Cogentco   0,41Mirrorservice   0,17Apple   1,69Nvidia   0,48Microsoft   0,37LeaseWeb   0,23ServerBoost   0,18ThinkBroadband   0,47Cachefly   0,77Ovh   0,53Ntua   1,28Forthnet   2,02Otenet   1,67RootBSD   0,04*Average speed for 14 hosts*  0,74 MB/s

*Your WAN IP is 79.103 xxxxx**Your BBRAS is 194.219.231.70* *Your ISP is :  FORTHnet SA*Test date and time is Πέμπτη 03-06-2010 and time 22:11:11Server List by Someonefromhell v0.432 Threads in useMOS (mean opinion score), is scaled from 5=best to 1=worst 

*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  12 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Wind  95.25 ms  0 %  -3 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Cyta Hellas  148 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,32On Telecoms  8.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Vivodi  65.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Forthnet  7.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40OTE  8 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Netone  65.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37NTUA@GRNET  7.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Vodafone  115.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,34Orange Business Hellas  113 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,34Verizon Hellas  117.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,34*Total ping time is*  763.5 ms     




*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





DE-CIX  59 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37AMS-IX  56.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37LINX  84.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36NL-IX  79 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36RIPN@MSK-IX  98.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,35ESPANIX  86 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36MIX  60.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37PANAP  58 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Akamai  68.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37Cachefly  48 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Google CDN  55.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Google CDN  65 ms  0 %  11 ms  B  DOWN  4,36Google CDN  63 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Yahoo US  143.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  DOWN  4,32AT and T US  159.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,29Global Crossing US  170.25 ms  0 %  4 ms  D  DOWN  4,24Level3 US  181.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  DOWN  4,22Telia US  140.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,32Qwest US  167 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,27Tata Communications US  235.75 ms  0 %  44 ms  E  DOWN  3,68Verizon US  142.75 ms  0 %  3 ms  D  DOWN  4,32Savvis US  167 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,27America Online Transit Data Network US  142 ms  0 %  4 ms  D  DOWN  4,32Cogent Communications US  142.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  D  DOWN  4,33Hurricane Electric US  284.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  UP  3,85AboveNet US  252 ms  0 %  -112 ms  F  UP  4,39XO Communications US  278 ms  0 %  -30 ms  F  UP  4,11Sprint Nextel US  138 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,33Allstream US  195.75 ms  0 %  3 ms  D  UP  4,17Telecom US  185.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  DOWN  4,21Deutche Telecom Germany  71.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Global Crossing Germany  49.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Cogent Germany  63.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Telia Germany  48.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Level 3 Germany  52 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Tata Communications Germany  49.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Savvis Germany  68.75 ms  0 %  8 ms  B  DOWN  4,36Cable and Wireless Germany  57.5 ms  0 %  5 ms  B  DOWN  4,37PCCW Germany  49 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38NTT Communications UK  65.25 ms  0 %  -11 ms  B  DOWN  4,38America Online Transit Data Network UK  63.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Tinet US  74.75 ms  0 %  -6 ms  B  UP  4,37GEANT UK  73.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37British Telecom UK  76.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Hurricane Electric UK  88.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36Tinet Netherlands  65.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37AboveNet Netherlands  55.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Wanadoo Netherlands  86.75 ms  0 %  -4 ms  C  UP  4,36GEANT Netherlands  59 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Opentransit France  29 ms  50 %   0 ms  A  DOWN  2,68Sprint Nextel France  64.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Seabone Italy  78.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,36Infostrada Italy  69.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Telstra Australia  467.25 ms  0 %  -89 ms  F  UP  3,83Optus Australia  456 ms  0 %  28 ms  F  DOWN  2,73NTT Japan  379.25 ms  0 %  -87 ms  F  DOWN  4,16AboveNet Japan  379.75 ms  0 %  -33 ms  F  DOWN  3,73Verizon Chech  56.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,38ChinaNet China  458.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  F  DOWN  3,04PCCW Hong Kong  472 ms  0 %  -75 ms  F  UP  3,69Pacnet Singapore  455.5 ms  0 %  68 ms  F  UP  2,32Isnet South Africa  384.25 ms  0 %  -13 ms  F  UP  3,52Maxnet New Zealand  404.25 ms  0 %  67 ms  F  UP  2,59Bell Canada  277.25 ms  0 %  -35 ms  F  UP  4,15Leaseweb Netherlands  57 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37The Planet US  173 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  DOWN  4,24Softlayer US  171 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  DOWN  4,25Dreamhost US  300.75 ms  0 %  46 ms  F  UP  3,35Rackspace US  175 ms  0 %  3 ms  D  DOWN  4,23Serverloft Germany  49.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Host-Europe Germany  51.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Hetzner Germany  52 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38OVH  90.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,35*Total ping time is*  10778.5 ms     




*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGI Italy  58.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37NGZ-Server Germany  53.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38K-Play Germany  51.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,38GC-Server Germany  61.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37247CS Germany  50.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Jolt UK  64.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Multiplay UK  61.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37ServerFFS Netherlands  60 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  DOWN  4,37GS-NET Netherlands  56 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38EA US  175 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,25Valve US  274.25 ms  0 %  -37 ms  F  UP  4,17Gameservers US  137.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,33esport-servers de  48.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Clanhost Netherlands  56.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  DOWN  4,37RDSNET Romania   77 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Fastweb Italy  60 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Dataplex Hungary  66.75 ms  0 %  6 ms  B  DOWN  4,36LB-Server Germany  57.5 ms  0 %  -6 ms  B  DOWN  4,38G-Portal Germany  48.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,38*Total ping time is*  1519.25 ms     



*Total ping time is* *13061.25 ms*  6  49  14  19  1  15Greek servers  763.5  69,41 msInternational servers  10778.5  149,70 msGameservers  1519.25  84,40 ms

*Your WAN IP is 79.103 xxxxx**Your BBRAS is 194.219.231.70* *Your ISP is :  FORTHnet SA*Test date and time is Πέμπτη 03-06-2010 and time 22:31:18Server List by Someonefromhell v0.432 Threads in useMOS (mean opinion score), is scaled from 5=best to 1=worst 

*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  23.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  A  UP  4,39Wind  96.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35Cyta Hellas  148.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,35On Telecoms  8.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Vivodi  64.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Forthnet  7.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40OTE  9.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  A  UP  4,40Netone  65.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37NTUA@GRNET  7.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Vodafone  115.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,34Orange Business Hellas  113.75 ms  0 %  3 ms  C  UP  4,34Verizon Hellas  118.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,34*Total ping time is*  778 ms     




*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





DE-CIX  59.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37AMS-IX  56.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37LINX  71.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37NL-IX  79 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36RIPN@MSK-IX  98.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,35ESPANIX  86 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36MIX  60 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37PANAP  57.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Akamai  60.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Cachefly  47.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Google CDN  49 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Google CDN  65 ms  0 %  9 ms  B  DOWN  4,36Google CDN  63 ms  0 %  -2 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Yahoo US  143.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,32AT and T US  158.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,30Global Crossing US  170.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,26Level3 US  181 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,23Telia US  145.25 ms  0 %  6 ms  D  UP  4,30Qwest US  181 ms  0 %  -16 ms  D  UP  4,32Tata Communications US  212 ms  0 %  3 ms  E  DOWN  4,11Verizon US  142.25 ms  0 %  -3 ms  D  DOWN  4,33Savvis US  167.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  UP  4,26America Online Transit Data Network US  143 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,32Cogent Communications US  142.5 ms  0 %  -5 ms  D  DOWN  4,33Hurricane Electric US  235.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  DOWN  4,05AboveNet US  208 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  DOWN  4,15XO Communications US  224.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  DOWN  4,08Sprint Nextel US  138.5 ms  0 %  3 ms  D  UP  4,32Allstream US  196.5 ms  0 %  4 ms  D  UP  4,16Telecom US  192.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,20Deutche Telecom Germany  75.25 ms  0 %  16 ms  C  UP  4,35Global Crossing Germany  49.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Cogent Germany  63.25 ms  0 %  -2 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Telia Germany  52.75 ms  0 %  16 ms  B  UP  4,36Level 3 Germany  52.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,38Tata Communications Germany  49 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Savvis Germany  66 ms  0 %  -5 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Cable and Wireless Germany  55.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38PCCW Germany  49 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,38NTT Communications UK  63 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37America Online Transit Data Network UK  66 ms  0 %  9 ms  B  UP  4,36Tinet US  65 ms  0 %  3 ms  B  DOWN  4,37GEANT UK  73 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37British Telecom UK  76.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Hurricane Electric UK  85.5 ms  0 %  7 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Tinet Netherlands  66 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  UP  4,37AboveNet Netherlands  56.5 ms  0 %  3 ms  B  UP  4,37Wanadoo Netherlands  70.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37GEANT Netherlands  56.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Opentransit France  58.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37Sprint Nextel France  64.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Seabone Italy  72.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Infostrada Italy  70.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Telstra Australia  382 ms  0 %  -2 ms  F  DOWN  3,42Optus Australia  381 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  DOWN  3,40NTT Japan  342.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  DOWN  3,59AboveNet Japan  344.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  F  DOWN  3,60Verizon Chech  56 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38ChinaNet China  395.75 ms  0 %  -2 ms  F  DOWN  3,36PCCW Hong Kong  462.5 ms  0 %  -97 ms  F  DOWN  3,92Pacnet Singapore  380.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  F  DOWN  3,39Isnet South Africa  317 ms  0 %  4 ms  F  DOWN  3,68Maxnet New Zealand  344.5 ms  0 %  4 ms  F  DOWN  3,55Bell Canada  221.25 ms  0 %  -6 ms  E  DOWN  4,14Leaseweb Netherlands  57.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37The Planet US  173.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,25Softlayer US  170.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,26Dreamhost US  236.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  E  DOWN  4,05Rackspace US  175.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  UP  4,24Serverloft Germany  49.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Host-Europe Germany  52.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,38Hetzner Germany  54.5 ms  0 %  -5 ms  B  UP  4,38OVH  91 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36*Total ping time is*  9981.25 ms     




*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGI Italy  59.5 ms  0 %  4 ms  B  UP  4,37NGZ-Server Germany  54.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  UP  4,37K-Play Germany  51.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,38GC-Server Germany  61.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37247CS Germany  51.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,38Jolt UK  64.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  B  UP  4,37Multiplay UK  61.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37ServerFFS Netherlands  59.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  DOWN  4,37GS-NET Netherlands  56 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38EA US  175.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  UP  4,24Valve US  224.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  E  DOWN  4,07Gameservers US  139 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,33esport-servers de  48.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Clanhost Netherlands  57.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  B  UP  4,38RDSNET Romania   76.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Fastweb Italy  60.25 ms  0 %  -3 ms  B  UP  4,38Dataplex Hungary  71.25 ms  0 %  9 ms  B  UP  4,36LB-Server Germany  57.75 ms  0 %  8 ms  B  UP  4,37G-Portal Germany  50 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,38*Total ping time is*  1481.5 ms     



*Total ping time is* *12240.75 ms*  5  52  12  19  7  9Greek servers  778  70,73 msInternational servers  9981.25  138,63 msGameservers  1481.5  82,31 ms 
Test date and time is Πέμπτη 03-06-2010 and time 22:31:14Cogentco   0,15Mirrorservice   0,32Apple   0,22Nvidia   0,44Microsoft   0,65LeaseWeb   0,52ServerBoost   0,41ThinkBroadband   0,37Cachefly   0,85Ovh   0,04Ntua   1,72Forthnet   1,94Otenet   1,57RootBSD   0,11*Average speed for 14 hosts*  0,67 MB/s

*Your WAN IP is 62.1.2 xxxxx**Your BBRAS is 194.219.231.33* *Your ISP is :  FORTHnet SA*Test date and time is Παρασκευή 04-06-2010 and time 08:18:58Server List by Someonefromhell v0.432 Threads in useMOS (mean opinion score), is scaled from 5=best to 1=worst 

*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  8.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Wind  103.25 ms  0 %  24 ms  C  UP  4,32Cyta Hellas  97.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,35On Telecoms  9.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,40Vivodi  7.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Forthnet  7 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40OTE  7.75 ms  0 %  -2 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Netone  8 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40NTUA@GRNET  7.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,40Vodafone  140 ms  0 %  14 ms  D  UP  4,27Orange Business Hellas  125.75 ms  0 %  -4 ms  D  UP  4,34Verizon Hellas  127.5 ms  0 %  14 ms  D  UP  4,30*Total ping time is*  650 ms     




*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





DE-CIX  72.25 ms  0 %  -13 ms  B  UP  4,38AMS-IX  71 ms  0 %  -14 ms  B  UP  4,38LINX  74.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  UP  4,36NL-IX  97.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  C  UP  4,35RIPN@MSK-IX  107.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  C  UP  4,35ESPANIX  90.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36MIX  65.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  B  UP  4,37PANAP  70.75 ms  0 %  -14 ms  B  UP  4,38Akamai  7.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Cachefly  55.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37Google CDN  73 ms  0 %  -11 ms  B  UP  4,38Google CDN  86.75 ms  0 %  4 ms  C  UP  4,35Google CDN  84 ms  0 %  -3 ms  C  UP  4,36Yahoo US  153.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,32AT and T US  177.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,24Global Crossing US  175 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,25Level3 US  192.75 ms  0 %  14 ms  D  UP  4,10Telia US  149.75 ms  0 %  14 ms  D  UP  4,24Qwest US  181.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,22Tata Communications US  215.5 ms  0 %  -16 ms  E  UP  4,22Verizon US  162.75 ms  0 %  26 ms  D  UP  4,12Savvis US  179.75 ms  0 %  22 ms  D  UP  4,09America Online Transit Data Network US  151.5 ms  0 %  -3 ms  D  UP  4,32Cogent Communications US  154.75 ms  0 %  -4 ms  D  UP  4,32Hurricane Electric US  230.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  DOWN  4,07AboveNet US  226.5 ms  0 %  16 ms  E  UP  3,96XO Communications US  228 ms  0 %  13 ms  E  UP  3,98Sprint Nextel US  146 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,32Allstream US  178.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,24Telecom US  193.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,19Deutche Telecom Germany  80.75 ms  0 %  15 ms  C  UP  4,34Global Crossing Germany  56.25 ms  0 %  -2 ms  B  UP  4,38Cogent Germany  75.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36Telia Germany  57.25 ms  0 %  -5 ms  B  UP  4,38Level 3 Germany  69.25 ms  0 %  -7 ms  B  UP  4,38Tata Communications Germany  58.25 ms  0 %  -13 ms  B  UP  4,39Savvis Germany  75.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36Cable and Wireless Germany  80 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,36PCCW Germany  152.25 ms  0 %  -129 ms  D  UP  4,45NTT Communications UK  70.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37America Online Transit Data Network UK  77.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,36Tinet US  80 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,36GEANT UK  69 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  DOWN  4,37British Telecom UK  80.5 ms  0 %  12 ms  C  UP  4,35Hurricane Electric UK  98.75 ms  0 %  -14 ms  C  UP  4,37Tinet Netherlands  78.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36AboveNet Netherlands  80 ms  0 %  -39 ms  C  UP  4,40Wanadoo Netherlands  79 ms  0 %  -16 ms  C  UP  4,38GEANT Netherlands  67.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Opentransit France  72.75 ms  0 %  19 ms  B  UP  4,34Sprint Nextel France  77.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36Seabone Italy  56.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Infostrada Italy  82 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,36Telstra Australia  392.75 ms  0 %  28 ms  F  UP  3,06Optus Australia  391 ms  0 %  14 ms  F  UP  3,22NTT Japan  342.25 ms  0 %  -4 ms  F  DOWN  3,63AboveNet Japan  360 ms  0 %  -11 ms  F  UP  3,62Verizon Chech  78 ms  0 %  -4 ms  C  UP  4,37ChinaNet China  552.75 ms  0 %  -2 ms  F  UP  2,54PCCW Hong Kong  313.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  F  DOWN  3,75Pacnet Singapore  407.5 ms  0 %  -11 ms  F  UP  3,39Isnet South Africa  325.75 ms  0 %  -3 ms  F  UP  3,70Maxnet New Zealand  375.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  F  UP  3,44Bell Canada  232.25 ms  0 %  -3 ms  E  UP  4,08Leaseweb Netherlands  73 ms  0 %  -19 ms  B  UP  4,39The Planet US  191.5 ms  0 %  12 ms  D  UP  4,12Softlayer US  189.75 ms  0 %  3 ms  D  UP  4,19Dreamhost US  245.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  UP  4,01Rackspace US  195.25 ms  0 %  11 ms  D  UP  4,11Serverloft Germany  69.25 ms  0 %  -14 ms  B  UP  4,38Host-Europe Germany  64.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,37Hetzner Germany  71 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  UP  4,36OVH  75.25 ms  0 %  -2 ms  C  DOWN  4,37*Total ping time is*  10775.5 ms     




*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGI Italy  75.75 ms  0 %  18 ms  C  UP  4,34NGZ-Server Germany  62.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37K-Play Germany  64.5 ms  0 %  14 ms  B  UP  4,35GC-Server Germany  74 ms  0 %  4 ms  B  UP  4,36247CS Germany  63.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37Jolt UK  75.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  UP  4,36Multiplay UK  69 ms  0 %  4 ms  B  UP  4,36ServerFFS Netherlands  70.5 ms  0 %  18 ms  B  UP  4,35GS-NET Netherlands  72.75 ms  0 %  9 ms  B  UP  4,36EA US  192.75 ms  0 %  -16 ms  D  UP  4,29Valve US  232.75 ms  0 %  9 ms  E  UP  3,99Gameservers US  144.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,32esport-servers de  69.25 ms  0 %  -5 ms  B  UP  4,37Clanhost Netherlands  71.5 ms  0 %  -14 ms  B  UP  4,38RDSNET Romania   98.25 ms  0 %  12 ms  C  UP  4,34Fastweb Italy  53.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Dataplex Hungary  82.75 ms  0 %  13 ms  C  UP  4,34LB-Server Germany  68 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  UP  4,37G-Portal Germany  66.5 ms  0 %  10 ms  B  UP  4,36*Total ping time is*  1707.5 ms     



*Total ping time is* *13133 ms*  8  32  26  22  7  9Greek servers  650  59,09 msInternational servers  10775.5  149,66 msGameservers  1707.5  94,86 ms 
Test date and time is Παρασκευή 04-06-2010 and time 08:18:55Cogentco   0,34Mirrorservice   0,65Apple   2,20Nvidia   1,81Microsoft   1,92LeaseWeb   0,95ServerBoost   0,94ThinkBroadband   1,04Cachefly   1,78Ovh   0,80Ntua   1,79Forthnet   2,07Otenet   2,17RootBSD   0,57*Average speed for 14 hosts*  1,36 MB/s

*Your WAN IP is 77.49. xxxxx**Your BBRAS is 194.219.231.69* *Your ISP is :  FORTHnet SA*Test date and time is Παρασκευή 04-06-2010 and time 14:56:10Server List by Someonefromhell v0.432 Threads in useMOS (mean opinion score), is scaled from 5=best to 1=worst 

*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  6.5 ms  25 %   -8 ms  A  DOWN  1,64Wind  101.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Cyta Hellas  94 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,35On Telecoms  9.75 ms  0 %  3 ms  A  UP  4,40Vivodi  7.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Forthnet  7 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40OTE  9.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  A  UP  4,40Netone  8 ms  0 %  -1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40NTUA@GRNET  7.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,40Vodafone  107.25 ms  25 %   -125 ms  C  DOWN  1,78Orange Business Hellas  123 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,34Verizon Hellas  127.75 ms  0 %  3 ms  D  UP  4,33*Total ping time is*  609.5 ms     




*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





DE-CIX  152.25 ms  0 %  -3 ms  D  UP  4,32AMS-IX  66.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37LINX  76.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36NL-IX  167.25 ms  0 %  4 ms  D  UP  4,25RIPN@MSK-IX  229.25 ms  0 %  -57 ms  E  UP  4,34ESPANIX  199.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  UP  4,16MIX  65.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  UP  4,37PANAP  67.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Akamai  53 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,38Cachefly  53.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Google CDN  158.25 ms  0 %  -17 ms  D  UP  4,34Google CDN  157.75 ms  0 %  -12 ms  D  UP  4,33Google CDN  165.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,28Yahoo US  280 ms  0 %  -78 ms  F  UP  4,34AT and T US  277.75 ms  0 %  -32 ms  F  UP  4,13Global Crossing US  303.25 ms  0 %  74 ms  F  UP  3,05Level3 US  191 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  DOWN  4,21Telia US  156.25 ms  0 %  -4 ms  D  UP  4,32Qwest US  303.25 ms  0 %  79 ms  F  UP  3,00Tata Communications US  251.5 ms  0 %  -28 ms  F  UP  4,19Verizon US  214.75 ms  25 %   -64 ms  E  UP  1,54Savvis US  177.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  DOWN  4,25America Online Transit Data Network US  152 ms  0 %  14 ms  D  UP  4,24Cogent Communications US  275 ms  0 %  -33 ms  F  UP  4,14Hurricane Electric US  377.25 ms  0 %  -37 ms  F  UP  3,77AboveNet US  251.5 ms  0 %  -34 ms  F  UP  4,22XO Communications US  328.75 ms  0 %  -29 ms  F  UP  3,91Sprint Nextel US  249 ms  0 %  40 ms  E  UP  3,66Allstream US  172 ms  0 %  -14 ms  D  DOWN  4,32Telecom US  194.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,18Deutche Telecom Germany  82 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36Global Crossing Germany  146.75 ms  0 %  5 ms  D  UP  4,30Cogent Germany  169.25 ms  0 %  -11 ms  D  UP  4,32Telia Germany  42.5 ms  25 %   15 ms  B  DOWN  1,55Level 3 Germany  62.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Tata Communications Germany  59.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Savvis Germany  170.75 ms  0 %  -5 ms  D  UP  4,29Cable and Wireless Germany  154.75 ms  0 %  -5 ms  D  UP  4,32PCCW Germany  155.5 ms  0 %  -6 ms  D  UP  4,32NTT Communications UK  157.5 ms  0 %  28 ms  D  UP  4,13America Online Transit Data Network UK  77.5 ms  0 %  18 ms  C  DOWN  4,34Tinet US  75.75 ms  0 %  -3 ms  C  DOWN  4,37GEANT UK  74 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37British Telecom UK  162.75 ms  0 %  -10 ms  D  UP  4,32Hurricane Electric UK  179.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  UP  4,22Tinet Netherlands  155 ms  0 %  -4 ms  D  UP  4,32AboveNet Netherlands  65.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Wanadoo Netherlands  76 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36GEANT Netherlands  163 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,28Opentransit France  69 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Sprint Nextel France  162.75 ms  0 %  -3 ms  D  UP  4,30Seabone Italy  145.25 ms  0 %  -9 ms  D  UP  4,33Infostrada Italy  86 ms  0 %  16 ms  C  UP  4,34Telstra Australia  505.75 ms  0 %  66 ms  F  UP  2,08Optus Australia  482.5 ms  0 %  -30 ms  F  UP  3,20NTT Japan  371.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  UP  3,46AboveNet Japan  387 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  UP  3,38Verizon Chech  169.25 ms  0 %  18 ms  D  UP  4,16ChinaNet China  537.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  DOWN  2,60PCCW Hong Kong  481.25 ms  0 %  -37 ms  F  UP  3,28Pacnet Singapore  429.75 ms  0 %  65 ms  F  UP  2,48Isnet South Africa  378.25 ms  0 %  -37 ms  F  UP  3,77Maxnet New Zealand  508 ms  0 %  69 ms  F  UP  2,04Bell Canada  352.5 ms  0 %  -36 ms  F  UP  3,87Leaseweb Netherlands  66 ms  0 %  -14 ms  B  DOWN  4,38The Planet US  183.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,22Softlayer US  180.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,23Dreamhost US  399.75 ms  0 %  -2 ms  F  UP  3,34Rackspace US  182 ms  0 %  12 ms  D  DOWN  4,15Serverloft Germany  59.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Host-Europe Germany  153 ms  0 %  3 ms  D  UP  4,30Hetzner Germany  64.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37OVH  90 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36*Total ping time is*  14442.75 ms     




*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGI Italy  68.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37NGZ-Server Germany  53.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38K-Play Germany  61.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37GC-Server Germany  153.75 ms  0 %  -7 ms  D  UP  4,33247CS Germany  274 ms  0 %  -47 ms  F  UP  4,24Jolt UK  76.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36Multiplay UK  70 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37ServerFFS Netherlands  70.75 ms  0 %  4 ms  B  UP  4,36GS-NET Netherlands  66 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37EA US  185 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,22Valve US  260.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  UP  3,94Gameservers US  139.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,33esport-servers de  59 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Clanhost Netherlands  66.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37RDSNET Romania   106.75 ms  0 %  -4 ms  C  UP  4,35Fastweb Italy  139.75 ms  0 %  12 ms  D  UP  4,28Dataplex Hungary  94.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  UP  4,35LB-Server Germany  55.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37G-Portal Germany  58.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37*Total ping time is*  2058.75 ms     



*Total ping time is* *17111 ms*  7  24  14  34  3  22Greek servers  609.5  55,41 msInternational servers  14442.75  200,59 msGameservers  2058.75  114,38 ms

*Your WAN IP is 62.1.1 xxxxx**Your BBRAS is 194.219.231.33* *Your ISP is :  FORTHnet SA*Test date and time is Παρασκευή 04-06-2010 and time 15:03:03Server List by Someonefromhell v0.432 Threads in useMOS (mean opinion score), is scaled from 5=best to 1=worst 

*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  9 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  UP  4,40Wind  100.25 ms  0 %  -2 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Cyta Hellas  96.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,35On Telecoms  10.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  UP  4,40Vivodi  7.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Forthnet  7.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  A  UP  4,40OTE  8 ms  0 %  -1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Netone  9.75 ms  0 %  -6 ms  A  UP  4,41NTUA@GRNET  8.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  UP  4,40Vodafone  145 ms  0 %  -14 ms  D  UP  4,34Orange Business Hellas  122.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,34Verizon Hellas  128.5 ms  0 %  -15 ms  D  UP  4,35*Total ping time is*  652.75 ms     




*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





DE-CIX  72.25 ms  0 %  14 ms  B  DOWN  4,35AMS-IX  70.75 ms  0 %  15 ms  B  UP  4,35LINX  73.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,36NL-IX  86 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36RIPN@MSK-IX  107.75 ms  0 %  3 ms  C  DOWN  4,34ESPANIX  89.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36MIX  65.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37PANAP  70.25 ms  0 %  -13 ms  B  UP  4,38Akamai  53 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Cachefly  53.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Google CDN  70 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Google CDN  76.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Google CDN  85.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Yahoo US  155.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  DOWN  4,29AT and T US  173.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  DOWN  4,24Global Crossing US  177.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,24Level3 US  193.5 ms  0 %  -15 ms  D  UP  4,28Telia US  152.5 ms  0 %  -16 ms  D  DOWN  4,34Qwest US  181 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,23Tata Communications US  237.5 ms  0 %  26 ms  E  DOWN  3,83Verizon US  151.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,31Savvis US  177 ms  0 %  14 ms  D  DOWN  4,16America Online Transit Data Network US  153.5 ms  0 %  -3 ms  D  UP  4,32Cogent Communications US  155.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  DOWN  4,31Hurricane Electric US  290.75 ms  0 %  28 ms  F  DOWN  3,57AboveNet US  277.75 ms  0 %  -31 ms  F  UP  4,12XO Communications US  252 ms  0 %  -57 ms  F  DOWN  4,33Sprint Nextel US  143.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,32Allstream US  180.5 ms  0 %  -6 ms  D  UP  4,27Telecom US  195.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,19Deutche Telecom Germany  81.75 ms  0 %  -15 ms  C  DOWN  4,38Global Crossing Germany  175.5 ms  0 %  15 ms  D  UP  4,15Cogent Germany  78.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Telia Germany  68.5 ms  0 %  -54 ms  B  UP  4,42Level 3 Germany  65 ms  0 %  -14 ms  B  UP  4,39Tata Communications Germany  59 ms  0 %  -14 ms  B  DOWN  4,39Savvis Germany  77 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Cable and Wireless Germany  65 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37PCCW Germany  72 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37NTT Communications UK  74.25 ms  0 %  -6 ms  B  DOWN  4,37America Online Transit Data Network UK  70 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Tinet US  76 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,37GEANT UK  68.5 ms  0 %  4 ms  B  DOWN  4,36British Telecom UK  78.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Hurricane Electric UK  102.75 ms  0 %  -4 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Tinet Netherlands  73.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  B  DOWN  4,37AboveNet Netherlands  73.5 ms  0 %  -29 ms  B  UP  4,40Wanadoo Netherlands  77.5 ms  0 %  15 ms  C  UP  4,35GEANT Netherlands  62 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Opentransit France  68.5 ms  0 %  -15 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Sprint Nextel France  72 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Seabone Italy  34.5 ms  25 %   0 ms  B  DOWN  1,59Infostrada Italy  79 ms  0 %  7 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Telstra Australia  427.5 ms  0 %  -43 ms  F  DOWN  3,60Optus Australia  304.75 ms  25 %   -11 ms  F  DOWN  1,09NTT Japan  343 ms  0 %  2 ms  F  DOWN  3,57AboveNet Japan  358.5 ms  0 %  -13 ms  F  DOWN  3,64Verizon Chech  66.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37ChinaNet China  442.25 ms  0 %  -6 ms  F  DOWN  3,16PCCW Hong Kong  335 ms  0 %  -73 ms  F  DOWN  4,21Pacnet Singapore  487 ms  0 %  -20 ms  F  UP  3,07Isnet South Africa  378 ms  0 %  -56 ms  F  DOWN  3,93Maxnet New Zealand  434.75 ms  0 %  85 ms  F  DOWN  2,25Bell Canada  351.5 ms  0 %  -44 ms  F  DOWN  3,94Leaseweb Netherlands  69.5 ms  0 %  -14 ms  B  UP  4,38The Planet US  188.5 ms  0 %  14 ms  D  UP  4,12Softlayer US  183.75 ms  0 %  -3 ms  D  UP  4,24Dreamhost US  287.25 ms  0 %  9 ms  F  DOWN  3,76Rackspace US  186.5 ms  0 %  12 ms  D  UP  4,14Serverloft Germany  62.25 ms  0 %  -13 ms  B  UP  4,39Host-Europe Germany  61.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Hetzner Germany  67.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37OVH  78.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36*Total ping time is*  11087.25 ms     




*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGI Italy  71 ms  0 %  14 ms  B  UP  4,35NGZ-Server Germany  62 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37K-Play Germany  64 ms  0 %  -14 ms  B  UP  4,39GC-Server Germany  69.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37247CS Germany  85.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Jolt UK  65 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Multiplay UK  70.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,37ServerFFS Netherlands  69.5 ms  0 %  15 ms  B  DOWN  4,35GS-NET Netherlands  69 ms  0 %  -14 ms  B  UP  4,38EA US  187 ms  0 %  -16 ms  D  UP  4,31Valve US  254.25 ms  0 %  -111 ms  F  DOWN  4,39Gameservers US  140.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,33esport-servers de  63.5 ms  0 %  -12 ms  B  UP  4,38Clanhost Netherlands  69.25 ms  0 %  -14 ms  B  UP  4,38RDSNET Romania   111 ms  0 %  14 ms  C  UP  4,33Fastweb Italy  34.25 ms  25 %   2 ms  B  DOWN  1,59Dataplex Hungary  97.5 ms  0 %  15 ms  C  UP  4,33LB-Server Germany  68.5 ms  0 %  4 ms  B  UP  4,36G-Portal Germany  63 ms  0 %  -14 ms  B  UP  4,39*Total ping time is*  1715.25 ms     



*Total ping time is* *13455.25 ms*  7  40  20  21  1  15Greek servers  652.75  59,34 msInternational servers  11087.25  153,99 msGameservers  1715.25  95,29 ms 
Test date and time is Παρασκευή 04-06-2010 and time 15:04:40Cogentco   1,04Mirrorservice   0,44Apple   1,21Nvidia   1,48Microsoft   1,43LeaseWeb   0,41ServerBoost   1,27ThinkBroadband   0,40Cachefly   1,99Ovh   0,76Ntua   1,93Forthnet   1,49Otenet   2,36RootBSD   0,62*Average speed for 14 hosts*  1,20 MB/s

*Your WAN IP is 62.1.1 xxxxx**Your BBRAS is 194.219.231.33* *Your ISP is :  FORTHnet SA*Test date and time is Παρασκευή 04-06-2010 and time 21:21:36Server List by Someonefromhell v0.432 Threads in useMOS (mean opinion score), is scaled from 5=best to 1=worst 

*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  64.75 ms  0 %  38 ms  B  UP  4,32Wind  104.5 ms  0 %  15 ms  C  DOWN  4,33Cyta Hellas  95.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,35On Telecoms  9.75 ms  0 %  6 ms  A  DOWN  4,39Vivodi  8.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Forthnet  7.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40OTE  9.25 ms  0 %  -4 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Netone  8.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40NTUA@GRNET  8.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Vodafone  143.25 ms  0 %  -15 ms  D  DOWN  4,34Orange Business Hellas  147 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,32Verizon Hellas  142.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,32*Total ping time is*  749.25 ms     




*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





DE-CIX  75.75 ms  0 %  9 ms  C  DOWN  4,35AMS-IX  73.5 ms  0 %  15 ms  B  DOWN  4,35LINX  75.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  UP  4,36NL-IX  89.25 ms  0 %  3 ms  C  DOWN  4,35RIPN@MSK-IX  110 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,34ESPANIX  92.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  C  UP  4,36MIX  67.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37PANAP  75 ms  0 %  -16 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Akamai  12.5 ms  0 %  -4 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Cachefly  55 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,38Google CDN  71.25 ms  0 %  -2 ms  B  UP  4,37Google CDN  83.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Google CDN  88 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36Yahoo US  154.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,31AT and T US  173.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,25Global Crossing US  185.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,21Level3 US  194 ms  0 %  -12 ms  D  DOWN  4,26Telia US  151.75 ms  0 %  -10 ms  D  DOWN  4,33Qwest US  181.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  UP  4,22Tata Communications US  222.75 ms  0 %  11 ms  E  DOWN  4,01Verizon US  152.25 ms  0 %  5 ms  D  DOWN  4,29Savvis US  180.25 ms  0 %  11 ms  D  DOWN  4,16America Online Transit Data Network US  152.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  UP  4,30Cogent Communications US  156 ms  0 %  -2 ms  D  UP  4,31Hurricane Electric US  236.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  DOWN  4,04AboveNet US  224.5 ms  0 %  -13 ms  E  DOWN  4,18XO Communications US  222 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  UP  4,10Sprint Nextel US  143.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  DOWN  4,32Allstream US  183.75 ms  0 %  -7 ms  D  DOWN  4,27Telecom US  206 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  DOWN  4,15Deutche Telecom Germany  88.75 ms  0 %  21 ms  C  DOWN  4,33Global Crossing Germany  55.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Cogent Germany  77.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Telia Germany  63.5 ms  0 %  -12 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Level 3 Germany  68.5 ms  0 %  11 ms  B  DOWN  4,36Tata Communications Germany  61.5 ms  0 %  -11 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Savvis Germany  79.5 ms  0 %  -4 ms  C  DOWN  4,37Cable and Wireless Germany  65.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37PCCW Germany  72 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37NTT Communications UK  72.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37America Online Transit Data Network UK  72.5 ms  0 %  8 ms  B  DOWN  4,36Tinet US  67.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37GEANT UK  68 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37British Telecom UK  78.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Hurricane Electric UK  98 ms  0 %  -6 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Tinet Netherlands  73 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37AboveNet Netherlands  74.75 ms  0 %  8 ms  B  DOWN  4,36Wanadoo Netherlands  95.75 ms  0 %  -5 ms  C  DOWN  4,36GEANT Netherlands  64.5 ms  0 %  -6 ms  B  UP  4,38Opentransit France  71.75 ms  0 %  -13 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Sprint Nextel France  73.25 ms  0 %  4 ms  B  DOWN  4,36Seabone Italy  47 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Infostrada Italy  75.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36Telstra Australia  381.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  DOWN  3,40Optus Australia  384 ms  0 %  -1 ms  F  DOWN  3,40NTT Japan  350.75 ms  0 %  3 ms  F  UP  3,53AboveNet Japan  359.5 ms  0 %  -12 ms  F  DOWN  3,63Verizon Chech  65.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37ChinaNet China  410 ms  0 %  -31 ms  F  DOWN  3,57PCCW Hong Kong  326.5 ms  0 %  -4 ms  F  UP  3,71Pacnet Singapore  402.5 ms  0 %  -12 ms  F  DOWN  3,42Isnet South Africa  332.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  DOWN  3,63Maxnet New Zealand  362 ms  0 %  -1 ms  F  UP  3,51Bell Canada  242.75 ms  0 %  -2 ms  E  UP  4,04Leaseweb Netherlands  76.5 ms  0 %  -17 ms  C  DOWN  4,38The Planet US  195.25 ms  0 %  14 ms  D  DOWN  4,09Softlayer US  191 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,19Dreamhost US  238.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  UP  4,04Rackspace US  192.25 ms  0 %  -2 ms  D  UP  4,21Serverloft Germany  62.5 ms  0 %  -14 ms  B  DOWN  4,39Host-Europe Germany  62 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Hetzner Germany  67 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37OVH  76 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36*Total ping time is*  10533.75 ms     




*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGI Italy  71.25 ms  0 %  15 ms  B  DOWN  4,35NGZ-Server Germany  85.25 ms  0 %  -60 ms  C  UP  4,42K-Play Germany  76 ms  0 %  17 ms  C  DOWN  4,34GC-Server Germany  72 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37247CS Germany  62.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Jolt UK  68.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Multiplay UK  74 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37ServerFFS Netherlands  73.75 ms  0 %  15 ms  B  DOWN  4,35GS-NET Netherlands  71.75 ms  0 %  -14 ms  B  DOWN  4,38EA US  195.25 ms  0 %  -10 ms  D  DOWN  4,25Valve US  229.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  UP  4,06Gameservers US  143 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,32esport-servers de  68.25 ms  0 %  -13 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Clanhost Netherlands  75 ms  0 %  -13 ms  B  DOWN  4,38RDSNET Romania   116.75 ms  0 %  14 ms  C  DOWN  4,32Fastweb Italy  49.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  UP  4,38Dataplex Hungary  119.5 ms  0 %  -10 ms  C  DOWN  4,35LB-Server Germany  66.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37G-Portal Germany  66.75 ms  0 %  10 ms  B  DOWN  4,36*Total ping time is*  1784.5 ms     



*Total ping time is* *13067.5 ms*  7  38  22  20  8  9Greek servers  749.25  68,11 msInternational servers  10533.75  146,30 msGameservers  1784.5  99,14 ms 
Test date and time is Παρασκευή 04-06-2010 and time 21:21:33Cogentco   1,09Mirrorservice   0,33Apple   0,91Nvidia   1,99Microsoft   1,76LeaseWeb   0,77ServerBoost   0,59ThinkBroadband   0,67Cachefly   2,11Ovh   0,94Ntua   1,94Forthnet   2,13Otenet   1,96RootBSD   0,76*Average speed for 14 hosts*  1,28 MB/s

*Your WAN IP is 62.1.1 xxxxx**Your BBRAS is 194.219.231.33* *Your ISP is :  FORTHnet SA*Test date and time is Παρασκευή 04-06-2010 and time 22:13:15Server List by Someonefromhell v0.432 Threads in useMOS (mean opinion score), is scaled from 5=best to 1=worst 

*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  8.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Wind  100.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Cyta Hellas  97 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,35On Telecoms  8.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Vivodi  9 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  UP  4,40Forthnet  7.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40OTE  8 ms  0 %  -2 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Netone  9.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  A  UP  4,40NTUA@GRNET  8.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  A  UP  4,40Vodafone  151.75 ms  0 %  -4 ms  D  UP  4,32Orange Business Hellas  122.5 ms  0 %  4 ms  C  DOWN  4,33Verizon Hellas  146.25 ms  0 %  -4 ms  D  UP  4,33*Total ping time is*  678.25 ms     




*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





DE-CIX  80.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  C  UP  4,36AMS-IX  79.75 ms  0 %  3 ms  C  UP  4,36LINX  82 ms  0 %  -2 ms  C  UP  4,36NL-IX  86.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36RIPN@MSK-IX  107.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  C  DOWN  4,35ESPANIX  89.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36MIX  65.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37PANAP  85.75 ms  0 %  6 ms  C  UP  4,35Akamai  8.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Cachefly  53.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Google CDN  69.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Google CDN  81.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Google CDN  85.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Yahoo US  154.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,30AT and T US  174 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,25Global Crossing US  188.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  UP  4,20Level3 US  200.75 ms  0 %  5 ms  E  UP  4,14Telia US  156 ms  0 %  -3 ms  D  UP  4,32Qwest US  182.25 ms  0 %  -4 ms  D  UP  4,25Tata Communications US  230.75 ms  0 %  7 ms  E  UP  4,01Verizon US  154 ms  0 %  -7 ms  D  UP  4,33Savvis US  181.75 ms  0 %  3 ms  D  UP  4,21America Online Transit Data Network US  154.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,30Cogent Communications US  156.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,31Hurricane Electric US  236.75 ms  0 %  -3 ms  E  DOWN  4,07AboveNet US  237.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  UP  4,03XO Communications US  219.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  E  DOWN  4,11Sprint Nextel US  147.75 ms  0 %  14 ms  D  UP  4,25Allstream US  189 ms  0 %  18 ms  D  UP  4,09Telecom US  209.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  E  UP  4,15Deutche Telecom Germany  87.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Global Crossing Germany  55.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Cogent Germany  78.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36Telia Germany  64.5 ms  0 %  -12 ms  B  UP  4,38Level 3 Germany  60.5 ms  25 %   -2 ms  B  DOWN  1,57Tata Communications Germany  74 ms  0 %  -9 ms  B  UP  4,38Savvis Germany  81 ms  0 %  3 ms  C  UP  4,36Cable and Wireless Germany  68.25 ms  0 %  -3 ms  B  UP  4,37PCCW Germany  74.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,36NTT Communications UK  74.25 ms  0 %  5 ms  B  UP  4,36America Online Transit Data Network UK  71.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Tinet US  72.5 ms  0 %  20 ms  B  UP  4,34GEANT UK  68.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37British Telecom UK  80.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,36Hurricane Electric UK  97.75 ms  0 %  -3 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Tinet Netherlands  75.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36AboveNet Netherlands  81.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36Wanadoo Netherlands  91.5 ms  0 %  8 ms  C  DOWN  4,35GEANT Netherlands  65.5 ms  0 %  3 ms  B  UP  4,37Opentransit France  83 ms  0 %  4 ms  C  UP  4,36Sprint Nextel France  75.75 ms  0 %  -2 ms  C  UP  4,37Seabone Italy  49.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,38Infostrada Italy  83.25 ms  0 %  -17 ms  C  UP  4,38Telstra Australia  382.25 ms  0 %  19 ms  F  UP  3,21Optus Australia  384.25 ms  0 %  4 ms  F  UP  3,35NTT Japan  334.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  DOWN  3,63AboveNet Japan  361 ms  0 %  -7 ms  F  UP  3,57Verizon Chech  75.75 ms  0 %  26 ms  C  UP  4,33ChinaNet China  406.75 ms  0 %  10 ms  F  DOWN  3,18PCCW Hong Kong  323.25 ms  0 %  -4 ms  F  DOWN  3,72Pacnet Singapore  399.25 ms  0 %  -9 ms  F  DOWN  3,41Isnet South Africa  335.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  UP  3,63Maxnet New Zealand  363 ms  0 %  -4 ms  F  UP  3,54Bell Canada  241.75 ms  0 %  -2 ms  E  DOWN  4,04Leaseweb Netherlands  81 ms  0 %  5 ms  C  UP  4,36The Planet US  196.75 ms  0 %  3 ms  D  UP  4,16Softlayer US  183.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  D  DOWN  4,24Dreamhost US  232.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  DOWN  4,06Rackspace US  188.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,21Serverloft Germany  73.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,36Host-Europe Germany  69.25 ms  0 %  6 ms  B  UP  4,36Hetzner Germany  73.25 ms  0 %  6 ms  B  UP  4,36OVH  78.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36*Total ping time is*  10648 ms     




*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGI Italy  84.5 ms  0 %  -3 ms  C  UP  4,36NGZ-Server Germany  64.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37K-Play Germany  79.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  C  UP  4,36GC-Server Germany  75 ms  0 %  3 ms  B  UP  4,36247CS Germany  64.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  UP  4,37Jolt UK  69.75 ms  0 %  -2 ms  B  UP  4,37Multiplay UK  72.75 ms  0 %  -3 ms  B  DOWN  4,37ServerFFS Netherlands  82 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,36GS-NET Netherlands  81 ms  0 %  6 ms  C  UP  4,35EA US  200.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  UP  4,16Valve US  229.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  UP  4,07Gameservers US  143.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,32esport-servers de  71.75 ms  0 %  -7 ms  B  UP  4,37Clanhost Netherlands  81.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  C  UP  4,36RDSNET Romania   121 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,34Fastweb Italy  46.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Dataplex Hungary  104.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  DOWN  4,34LB-Server Germany  68 ms  0 %  8 ms  B  UP  4,36G-Portal Germany  69.5 ms  0 %  -13 ms  B  UP  4,38*Total ping time is*  1808.75 ms     



*Total ping time is* *13135 ms*  8  27  33  17  10  9Greek servers  678.25  61,66 msInternational servers  10648  147,89 msGameservers  1808.75  100,49 ms 
Test date and time is Παρασκευή 04-06-2010 and time 22:13:12Cogentco   0,27Mirrorservice   0,63Apple   1,37Nvidia   1,94Microsoft   1,54LeaseWeb   1,01ServerBoost   1,60ThinkBroadband   0,66Cachefly   1,14Ovh   0,81Ntua   2,21Forthnet   2,40Otenet   1,42RootBSD   0,87*Average speed for 14 hosts*  1,28 MB/s

*Your WAN IP is 193.92 xxxxx**Your BBRAS is 194.219.231.69* *Your ISP is :  FORTHnet SA*Test date and time is Κυριακή 30-05-2010 and time 22:38:00Server List by Someonefromhell v0.422 Threads in useMOS (mean opinion score), is scaled from 5=best to 1=worst 

*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  182.5 ms  0 %  210 ms  D  UP  2,26Wind  97.75 ms  0 %  -4 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Cyta Hellas  93.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,35On Telecoms  9.5 ms  0 %  3 ms  A  UP  4,40Vivodi  10.75 ms  0 %  -2 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Forthnet  7.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  A  UP  4,40OTE  7.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Netone  10.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  A  UP  4,40NTUA@GRNET  8.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,40Vodafone  114.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,34Orange Business Hellas  219 ms  0 %  131 ms  E  UP  2,90Verizon Hellas  121.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,34*Total ping time is*  883 ms     




*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





DE-CIX  59.75 ms  0 %  -2 ms  B  DOWN  4,38AMS-IX  56.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37LINX  80.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36NL-IX  82.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  C  UP  4,36RIPN@MSK-IX  104 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,35ESPANIX  86 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36MIX  65.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37PANAP  58.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Akamai  7 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Cachefly  53 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Google CDN  77 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Google CDN  79.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,36Google CDN  86.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Yahoo US  145.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,32AT and T US  164.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,28Global Crossing US  189.25 ms  0 %  -2 ms  D  DOWN  4,22Level3 US  180.5 ms  0 %  -3 ms  D  DOWN  4,25Telia US  142.75 ms  0 %  -7 ms  D  DOWN  4,33Qwest US  173.5 ms  25 %   3 ms  D  DOWN  1,37Tata Communications US  211.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  DOWN  4,13Verizon US  148 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,32Savvis US  165.75 ms  0 %  -2 ms  D  DOWN  4,29America Online Transit Data Network US  147.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,32Cogent Communications US  148.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,32Hurricane Electric US  240.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  DOWN  4,03AboveNet US  215 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  DOWN  4,12XO Communications US  235.5 ms  0 %  -87 ms  E  DOWN  4,37Sprint Nextel US  139.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  DOWN  4,33Allstream US  161.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  DOWN  4,29Telecom US  206.5 ms  0 %  -4 ms  E  DOWN  4,18Deutche Telecom Germany  74.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,36Global Crossing Germany  55.75 ms  0 %  -4 ms  B  UP  4,38Cogent Germany  67.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,37Telia Germany  50.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,38Level 3 Germany  53.75 ms  0 %  3 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Tata Communications Germany  49.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Savvis Germany  69.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,37Cable and Wireless Germany  65.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37PCCW Germany  70.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37NTT Communications UK  70.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37America Online Transit Data Network UK  71.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37Tinet US  68 ms  0 %  5 ms  B  UP  4,36GEANT UK  74.75 ms  0 %  -10 ms  B  UP  4,38British Telecom UK  79.25 ms  0 %  4 ms  C  UP  4,36Hurricane Electric UK  102 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35Tinet Netherlands  70.5 ms  0 %  5 ms  B  UP  4,36AboveNet Netherlands  79.25 ms  0 %  88 ms  C  UP  3,97Wanadoo Netherlands  62.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37GEANT Netherlands  64.25 ms  0 %  -2 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Opentransit France  67.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Sprint Nextel France  72.25 ms  0 %  -3 ms  B  UP  4,37Seabone Italy  52.75 ms  0 %  -2 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Infostrada Italy  81.5 ms  0 %  5 ms  C  UP  4,35Telstra Australia  368 ms  0 %  3 ms  F  DOWN  3,44Optus Australia  408.75 ms  0 %  66 ms  F  UP  2,58NTT Japan  339 ms  0 %  28 ms  F  DOWN  3,34AboveNet Japan  345.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  F  DOWN  3,60Verizon Chech  68.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  UP  4,37ChinaNet China  393 ms  25 %   0 ms  F  DOWN  0,99PCCW Hong Kong  314.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  DOWN  3,71Pacnet Singapore  370.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  DOWN  3,46Isnet South Africa  325.75 ms  0 %  -4 ms  F  DOWN  3,71Maxnet New Zealand  361.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  DOWN  3,49Bell Canada  253.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  DOWN  3,98Leaseweb Netherlands  57.75 ms  0 %  -4 ms  B  UP  4,38The Planet US  175.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  UP  4,24Softlayer US  172.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,26Dreamhost US  213.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  E  DOWN  4,13Rackspace US  186.25 ms  0 %  4 ms  D  DOWN  4,19Serverloft Germany  49.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Host-Europe Germany  52 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Hetzner Germany  64.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37OVH  36 ms  50 %   2 ms  B  UP  2,71*Total ping time is*  10041.75 ms     




*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGI Italy  58.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  DOWN  4,37NGZ-Server Germany  60.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37K-Play Germany  51 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38GC-Server Germany  62.25 ms  0 %  3 ms  B  UP  4,37247CS Germany  50.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Jolt UK  75 ms  0 %  12 ms  B  UP  4,35Multiplay UK  67.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  B  DOWN  4,37ServerFFS Netherlands  65.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,37GS-NET Netherlands  55.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38EA US  174.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,26Valve US  269.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  F  DOWN  3,92Gameservers US  140 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  DOWN  4,33esport-servers de  48.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Clanhost Netherlands  57.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37RDSNET Romania   86.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Fastweb Italy  46.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Dataplex Hungary  64.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37LB-Server Germany  66.5 ms  0 %  -6 ms  B  UP  4,38G-Portal Germany  48.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38*Total ping time is*  1549.75 ms     



*Total ping time is* *12474.5 ms*  7  45  16  18  7  11Greek servers  883  80,27 msInternational servers  10041.75  139,47 msGameservers  1549.75  86,10 ms 
Test date and time is Κυριακή 30-05-2010 and time 22:37:57Cogentco   0,07Mirrorservice   0,13Apple   1,04Nvidia   0,25Microsoft   0,22LeaseWeb   0,13ServerBoost   0,17ThinkBroadband   0,12Cachefly   0,46Ovh   0,11Ntua   0,98Forthnet   1,17Otenet   1,15RootBSD   0,05*Average speed for 14 hosts*  0,43 MB/s

*Your WAN IP is 193.92 xxxxx**Your BBRAS is 194.219.231.69* *Your ISP is :  FORTHnet SA*Test date and time is Δευτέρα 31-05-2010 and time 01:07:44Server List by Someonefromhell v0.422 Threads in useMOS (mean opinion score), is scaled from 5=best to 1=worst 

*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  105.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  DOWN  4,34Wind  96.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Cyta Hellas  93.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35On Telecoms  8.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Vivodi  7.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Forthnet  6.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40OTE  9.25 ms  0 %  -2 ms  A  UP  4,40Netone  8 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40NTUA@GRNET  8.25 ms  0 %  3 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Vodafone  114.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,34Orange Business Hellas  118.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  DOWN  4,34Verizon Hellas  121.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,34*Total ping time is*  698.75 ms     




*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





DE-CIX  59.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37AMS-IX  56.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37LINX  79.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36NL-IX  82 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36RIPN@MSK-IX  104.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35ESPANIX  85.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36MIX  65.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37PANAP  57.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Akamai  7 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Cachefly  53.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,38Google CDN  81 ms  0 %  16 ms  C  UP  4,34Google CDN  79.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Google CDN  86 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Yahoo US  145.75 ms  0 %  -2 ms  D  UP  4,32AT and T US  164.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,27Global Crossing US  186.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  DOWN  4,20Level3 US  179.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,24Telia US  142.5 ms  0 %  -5 ms  D  DOWN  4,33Qwest US  230.75 ms  0 %  -2 ms  E  UP  4,08Tata Communications US  210.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  DOWN  4,13Verizon US  148 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,32Savvis US  166 ms  0 %  -2 ms  D  UP  4,29America Online Transit Data Network US  146.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,32Cogent Communications US  148.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,32Hurricane Electric US  241 ms  0 %  4 ms  E  UP  4,00AboveNet US  210 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  DOWN  4,14XO Communications US  213.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  E  DOWN  4,13Sprint Nextel US  139.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,33Allstream US  161.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  DOWN  4,29Telecom US  200.25 ms  0 %  9 ms  E  DOWN  4,11Deutche Telecom Germany  73 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Global Crossing Germany  54.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Cogent Germany  62 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Telia Germany  48.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Level 3 Germany  52 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Tata Communications Germany  49.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Savvis Germany  67.75 ms  0 %  -3 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Cable and Wireless Germany  65.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37PCCW Germany  72 ms  0 %  12 ms  B  UP  4,35NTT Communications UK  71 ms  0 %  -5 ms  B  UP  4,37America Online Transit Data Network UK  71.5 ms  0 %  6 ms  B  DOWN  4,36Tinet US  78.25 ms  0 %  19 ms  C  UP  4,34GEANT UK  70.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37British Telecom UK  79.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  UP  4,36Hurricane Electric UK  99.25 ms  0 %  5 ms  C  DOWN  4,34Tinet Netherlands  69.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37AboveNet Netherlands  55.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Wanadoo Netherlands  60.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37GEANT Netherlands  63 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Opentransit France  64 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Sprint Nextel France  70.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Seabone Italy  53 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,38Infostrada Italy  85.5 ms  0 %  32 ms  C  UP  4,32Telstra Australia  366.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  DOWN  3,47Optus Australia  362.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  DOWN  3,49NTT Japan  349.25 ms  0 %  -10 ms  F  UP  3,66AboveNet Japan  344.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  F  DOWN  3,59Verizon Chech  68.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37ChinaNet China  519.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  UP  2,68PCCW Hong Kong  314.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  UP  3,72Pacnet Singapore  370 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  DOWN  3,46Isnet South Africa  326.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  F  UP  3,68Maxnet New Zealand  362.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  UP  3,49Bell Canada  235.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  DOWN  4,04Leaseweb Netherlands  56.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37The Planet US  173 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,26Softlayer US  171 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,26Dreamhost US  208.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  E  DOWN  4,16Rackspace US  187.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,21Serverloft Germany  49.75 ms  0 %  -2 ms  B  UP  4,38Host-Europe Germany  51.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Hetzner Germany  63.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37OVH  70 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37*Total ping time is*  10119.5 ms     




*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGI Italy  58.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37NGZ-Server Germany  59 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37K-Play Germany  51 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38GC-Server Germany  60.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37247CS Germany  50.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Jolt UK  72.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Multiplay UK  68.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37ServerFFS Netherlands  65.75 ms  0 %  -3 ms  B  UP  4,37GS-NET Netherlands  56 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,38EA US  177.75 ms  0 %  -3 ms  D  UP  4,26Valve US  269 ms  0 %  3 ms  F  DOWN  3,89Gameservers US  140 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  DOWN  4,33esport-servers de  37.25 ms  25 %   91 ms  B  DOWN  1,25Clanhost Netherlands  56.75 ms  0 %  -3 ms  B  DOWN  4,38RDSNET Romania   86 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Fastweb Italy  47 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,38Dataplex Hungary  64.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37LB-Server Germany  65 ms  0 %  -10 ms  B  DOWN  4,38G-Portal Germany  12 ms  75 %   20 ms  A  DOWN  1,00*Total ping time is*  1497.5 ms     



*Total ping time is* *12315.75 ms*  8  44  18  16  8  10Greek servers  698.75  63,52 msInternational servers  10119.5  140,55 msGameservers  1497.5  83,19 ms 
Test date and time is Δευτέρα 31-05-2010 and time 01:07:40Cogentco   0,11Mirrorservice   0,15Apple   0,13Nvidia   0,15Microsoft   0,16LeaseWeb   0,17ServerBoost   0,32ThinkBroadband   0,16Cachefly   0,40Ovh   0,27Ntua   1,30Forthnet   1,16Otenet   0,96RootBSD   0,15*Average speed for 14 hosts*  0,40 MB/s

*Your WAN IP is 193.92 xxxxx**Your BBRAS is 194.219.231.69* *Your ISP is :  FORTHnet SA*Test date and time is Δευτέρα 31-05-2010 and time 16:22:36Server List by Someonefromhell v0.422 Threads in useMOS (mean opinion score), is scaled from 5=best to 1=worst 

*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  115.25 ms  0 %  -8 ms  C  UP  4,35Wind  97 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35Cyta Hellas  94.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,35On Telecoms  10.75 ms  0 %  6 ms  A  UP  4,39Vivodi  9.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,40Forthnet  8.25 ms  0 %  -3 ms  A  UP  4,40OTE  8.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Netone  9.75 ms  0 %  -3 ms  A  UP  4,40NTUA@GRNET  10.25 ms  0 %  7 ms  A  UP  4,39Vodafone  116.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,34Orange Business Hellas  120 ms  0 %  4 ms  C  UP  4,33Verizon Hellas  121.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,34*Total ping time is*  722.5 ms     




*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





DE-CIX  60.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,37AMS-IX  57.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,38LINX  80 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36NL-IX  81.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36RIPN@MSK-IX  105.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35ESPANIX  87.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36MIX  72.75 ms  0 %  30 ms  B  UP  4,33PANAP  58 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Akamai  61.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Cachefly  53.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,38Google CDN  77.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Google CDN  76.5 ms  0 %  -25 ms  C  DOWN  4,39Google CDN  86.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,36Yahoo US  154 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,30AT and T US  166.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,27Global Crossing US  187.25 ms  0 %  5 ms  D  UP  4,18Level3 US  180.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,23Telia US  140.5 ms  0 %  3 ms  D  DOWN  4,32Qwest US  183.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  DOWN  4,21Tata Communications US  211.5 ms  0 %  4 ms  E  UP  4,11Verizon US  147.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  DOWN  4,32Savvis US  165.75 ms  0 %  -3 ms  D  DOWN  4,29America Online Transit Data Network US  165.75 ms  0 %  -73 ms  D  UP  4,39Cogent Communications US  150 ms  0 %  -3 ms  D  UP  4,32Hurricane Electric US  241.75 ms  0 %  -3 ms  E  UP  4,05AboveNet US  210.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  UP  4,14XO Communications US  213.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  DOWN  4,13Sprint Nextel US  139.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,33Allstream US  160.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,29Telecom US  202.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  UP  4,16Deutche Telecom Germany  71.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Global Crossing Germany  54.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Cogent Germany  62.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,37Telia Germany  48.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,38Level 3 Germany  52 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Tata Communications Germany  49.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Savvis Germany  67.25 ms  0 %  -2 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Cable and Wireless Germany  66 ms  0 %  -2 ms  B  UP  4,37PCCW Germany  69.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37NTT Communications UK  70.5 ms  0 %  5 ms  B  DOWN  4,36America Online Transit Data Network UK  71 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Tinet US  73 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37GEANT UK  73 ms  0 %  4 ms  B  UP  4,36British Telecom UK  80.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36Hurricane Electric UK  104 ms  0 %  5 ms  C  UP  4,34Tinet Netherlands  70 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37AboveNet Netherlands  57 ms  0 %  -2 ms  B  UP  4,38Wanadoo Netherlands  61.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,37GEANT Netherlands  63.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Opentransit France  64 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Sprint Nextel France  71.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,37Seabone Italy  53.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,38Infostrada Italy  79.25 ms  0 %  -2 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Telstra Australia  276 ms  25 %   -285 ms  F  DOWN  1,96Optus Australia  364 ms  0 %  -2 ms  F  UP  3,51NTT Japan  364.75 ms  0 %  65 ms  F  UP  2,82AboveNet Japan  369 ms  0 %  16 ms  F  UP  3,31Verizon Chech  69 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37ChinaNet China  430.75 ms  0 %  -6 ms  F  DOWN  3,22PCCW Hong Kong  314.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  F  DOWN  3,70Pacnet Singapore  371.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  F  UP  3,47Isnet South Africa  330 ms  0 %  -5 ms  F  UP  3,70Maxnet New Zealand  389.25 ms  0 %  66 ms  F  UP  2,68Bell Canada  235.25 ms  0 %  -5 ms  E  DOWN  4,09Leaseweb Netherlands  57.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37The Planet US  173.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,26Softlayer US  171.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,26Dreamhost US  264.75 ms  0 %  86 ms  F  UP  3,13Rackspace US  195 ms  0 %  -6 ms  D  UP  4,23Serverloft Germany  60.75 ms  0 %  31 ms  B  UP  4,34Host-Europe Germany  55.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,38Hetzner Germany  68.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37OVH  36.75 ms  50 %   3 ms  B  DOWN  2,71*Total ping time is*  10111 ms     




*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGI Italy  58.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37NGZ-Server Germany  60 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37K-Play Germany  51.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,38GC-Server Germany  67.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37247CS Germany  58.25 ms  0 %  -4 ms  B  UP  4,38Jolt UK  71.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Multiplay UK  67.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37ServerFFS Netherlands  60 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37GS-NET Netherlands  56 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38EA US  173.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,25Valve US  220.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  E  DOWN  4,11Gameservers US  143.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,32esport-servers de  51.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,38Clanhost Netherlands  58.75 ms  0 %  3 ms  B  UP  4,37RDSNET Romania   78.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Fastweb Italy  50 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,38Dataplex Hungary  70.25 ms  0 %  3 ms  B  UP  4,36LB-Server Germany  64.25 ms  0 %  -10 ms  B  DOWN  4,38G-Portal Germany  50.25 ms  0 %  -3 ms  B  UP  4,38*Total ping time is*  1511 ms     



*Total ping time is* *12344.5 ms*  6  47  17  17  7  10Greek servers  722.5  65,68 msInternational servers  10111  140,43 msGameservers  1511  83,94 ms 
Test date and time is Δευτέρα 31-05-2010 and time 16:22:32Cogentco   0,34Mirrorservice   0,35Apple   0,83Nvidia   0,72Microsoft   1,19LeaseWeb   0,86ServerBoost   0,74ThinkBroadband   0,54Cachefly   1,20Ovh   0,74Ntua   1,69Forthnet   1,75Otenet   1,95RootBSD   0,80*Average speed for 14 hosts*  0,98 MB/s




........Auto merged post: nnn πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 48 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

 :Crazy:

----------


## Andreaslar

Θα προσπαθήσω να το κάνω και σε εργάσιμη ώρα

(πάντως torrents/rapidshares/ftps etc είναι όλα κομμένα)

----------


## vaggospat13

*Your WAN IP is 79.103 xxxxx**Your BBRAS is 194.219.231.70* *Your ISP is :  FORTHnet SA*Test date and time is Πέμπτη 10-06-2010 and time 22:23:42Server List by Someonefromhell v0.43MOS (mean opinion score), is scaled from 5=best to 1=worst 

*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  29.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  A  UP  4,39Wind  116.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,34Cyta Hellas  171.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,25On Telecoms  29.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,39Vivodi  87.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36Forthnet  28 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,39OTE  28.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,39Netone  81.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36NTUA@GRNET  28.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,39Vodafone  147 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,32Orange Business Hellas  133.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,33Verizon Hellas  141.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,32*Total ping time is*  1023 ms     




*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





DE-CIX  78.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36AMS-IX  77 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36LINX  95.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,35NL-IX  104.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,35RIPN@MSK-IX  119 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,34ESPANIX  107.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,34MIX  80.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36PANAP  78.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Akamai  28 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,39Cachefly  68.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Google CDN  74 ms  0 %  -6 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Google CDN  82.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Google CDN  83.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Yahoo US  170 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  DOWN  4,27AT and T US  179.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,23Global Crossing US  201.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  UP  4,17Level3 US  199.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,17Telia US  163 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,28Qwest US  190.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,20Tata Communications US  225.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  E  DOWN  4,07Verizon US  163.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,28Savvis US  187.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,21America Online Transit Data Network US  161.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  DOWN  4,29Cogent Communications US  164.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,28Hurricane Electric US  259.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  UP  3,95AboveNet US  237 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  DOWN  4,04XO Communications US  233 ms  0 %  2 ms  E  DOWN  4,04Sprint Nextel US  156.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,30Allstream US  203.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  UP  4,16Telecom US  216.25 ms  0 %  3 ms  E  UP  4,10Deutche Telecom Germany  92.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Global Crossing Germany  69.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Cogent Germany  86.25 ms  0 %  -11 ms  C  DOWN  4,37Telia Germany  71.5 ms  0 %  -8 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Level 3 Germany  72.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,36Tata Communications Germany  69.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Savvis Germany  86.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Cable and Wireless Germany  77 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36PCCW Germany  69.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37NTT Communications UK  82.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36America Online Transit Data Network UK  84.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Tinet US  100 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,35GEANT UK  84.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36British Telecom UK  96.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Hurricane Electric UK  101.75 ms  0 %  5 ms  C  DOWN  4,34Tinet Netherlands  84.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  DOWN  4,36AboveNet Netherlands  77.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Wanadoo Netherlands  84.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36GEANT Netherlands  76.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Opentransit France  79 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Sprint Nextel France  85.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Seabone Italy  93.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,35Infostrada Italy  90.25 ms  0 %  -2 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Telstra Australia  382.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  DOWN  3,39Optus Australia  382.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  DOWN  3,39NTT Japan  350.25 ms  0 %  -9 ms  F  DOWN  3,64AboveNet Japan  364 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  DOWN  3,49Verizon Chech  76.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36ChinaNet China  422.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  F  UP  3,18PCCW Hong Kong  399.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  UP  3,32Pacnet Singapore  391.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  DOWN  3,35Isnet South Africa  341.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  DOWN  3,59Maxnet New Zealand  376.25 ms  0 %  -17 ms  F  UP  3,60Bell Canada  231.75 ms  0 %  7 ms  E  DOWN  4,01Leaseweb Netherlands  77.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36The Planet US  195.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  DOWN  4,17Softlayer US  194.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,18Dreamhost US  175.25 ms  25 %   1 ms  D  DOWN  1,38Rackspace US  197.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,17Serverloft Germany  69.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Host-Europe Germany  72.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,36Hetzner Germany  72.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,36OVH  92.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  DOWN  4,35*Total ping time is*  11172.75 ms     




*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGI Italy  79 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36NGZ-Server Germany  74.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,36K-Play Germany  72.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,36GC-Server Germany  82 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  DOWN  4,36247CS Germany  71.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  DOWN  4,36Jolt UK  94 ms  0 %  -2 ms  C  UP  4,36Multiplay UK  92.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35ServerFFS Netherlands  80.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36GS-NET Netherlands  77.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36EA US  195 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,19Valve US  245.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  E  DOWN  4,00Gameservers US  159 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,30esport-servers de  69.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Clanhost Netherlands  77 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36RDSNET Romania   98.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Fastweb Italy  77.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36Dataplex Hungary  84.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36LB-Server Germany  76.25 ms  0 %  -3 ms  C  DOWN  4,37G-Portal Germany  69.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37*Total ping time is*  1876.5 ms     



*Total ping time is* *14072.25 ms*  6  15  45  20  8  10Greek servers  1023  93,00 msInternational servers  11172.75  155,18 msGameservers  1876.5  104,25 ms 
Test date and time is Πέμπτη 10-06-2010 and time 22:25:43Cogentco   1,59Mirrorservice   0,49Apple   0,82Nvidia   1,77Microsoft   1,33LeaseWeb   2,14ServerBoost   1,37ThinkBroadband   0,62Cachefly   1,94Ovh   1,23Ntua   2,18Forthnet   1,90Otenet   2,26RootBSD   0,67*Average speed for 14 hosts*  1,45 MB/s
Report created by  QSpeedTest r21 - Download - Discuss Target list version  201006012211 Target list comment  by Someonefromhell, v0.43 Host OS  Windows XP x86 Test date and time  10/06/2010 22:33:41 ISP  FORTHNET SA Internet IP  79.103.xxx.xxx BBRAS  bbras-llu-kln-01L0.forthnet.gr [194.219.231.70] 
*Results per group*

*Spoiler:*





*Greek servers*

*Spoiler:*





Forthnet  28.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A OTE  28.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A NTUA@GRNET  28.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A On Telecoms  29.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Hellas Online  32.00 msec  0.00%  -2.50 msec  B Netone  81.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Vivodi  88.50 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  C Wind  116.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Orange Business Hellas  134.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Verizon Hellas  141.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Vodafone  148.75 msec  0.00%  +2.50 msec  D Cyta Hellas  172.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D *Group sum*  *1029.50 msec*    *Group average*  *85.79 msec*  *0.00%*   *C*



*International servers*

*Spoiler:*





Akamai  68.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B Cachefly  68.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Global Crossing Germany  69.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Serverloft Germany  70.00 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  B Tata Communications Germany  70.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Hetzner Germany  72.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Level 3 Germany  72.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Telia Germany  74.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Host-Europe Germany  75.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C Cable&Wireless Germany  76.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Verizon Chech  76.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C AboveNet Netherlands  77.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C GEANT Netherlands  77.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Leaseweb Netherlands  77.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C AMS-IX  77.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C DE-CIX  78.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Opentransit France  79.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C PANAP  79.50 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  C MIX  80.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Cogent Germany  83.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Google CDN  83.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C PCCW Germany  83.75 msec  0.00%  +11.25 msec  C Google CDN  83.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Sprint Nextel France  84.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Wanadoo Netherlands  84.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C GEANT UK  84.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C AOL Transit Data Network UK  85.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C Tinet Netherlands  85.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Google CDN  85.50 msec  0.00%  +8.75 msec  C Savvis Germany  86.50 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  C NTT Communications UK  88.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C OVH  93.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Tinet US  93.75 msec  0.00%  -0.50 msec  C Seabone Italy  95.00 msec  0.00%  -0.50 msec  C LINX  95.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C British Telecom UK  96.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Infostrada Italy  96.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Deutche Telecom Germany  97.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Hurricane Electric UK  100.25 msec  0.00%  +2.75 msec  C NL-IX  104.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C ESPANIX  106.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C RIPN@MSK-IX  119.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Sprint Nextel US  157.50 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  D Verizon US  161.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D AOL Transit Data Network US  161.25 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  D Telia US  164.50 msec  0.00%  -4.25 msec  D Cogent Communications US  165.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Yahoo US  169.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D AT&T US  179.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D Savvis US  187.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Qwest US  190.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Softlayer US  194.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D The Planet US  195.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Rackspace US  197.75 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  D Level3 US  199.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Global Crossing US  201.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Allstream US  204.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E TW Telecom US  206.25 msec  0.00%  -0.50 msec  E Tata Communications US  225.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Bell Canada  233.25 msec  0.00%  +1.75 msec  E Dreamhost US  233.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E XO Communications US  233.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E AboveNet US  240.75 msec  0.00%  -8.00 msec  E Hurricane Electric US  258.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F Isnet South Africa  341.00 msec  0.00%  +2.00 msec  F NTT Japan  350.75 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  F Maxnet New Zealand  371.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  F AboveNet Japan  374.75 msec  0.00%  +10.75 msec  F Optus Australia  382.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F Telstra Australia  382.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F Pacnet Signapore  392.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F PCCW Hong Kong  400.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  F ChinaNet China  424.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  F *Group sum*  *11317.00 msec*    *Group average*  *155.03 msec*  *0.00%*   *D*



*Game servers*

*Spoiler:*





Esport-Servers Germany  69.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B G-Portal Germany  69.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B 247CS Germany  72.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B K-Play Germany  72.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B NGZ-Server Germany  74.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B GS-NET Netherlands  76.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Clanhost Netherlands  77.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C NGI Italy  78.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Fastweb Italy  78.50 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  C ServerFFS Netherlands  80.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C LB-Server Germany  80.75 msec  0.00%  -1.50 msec  C GC-Server Germany  81.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Dataplex Hungary  85.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Jolt UK  92.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C Multiplay UK  92.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C RDSNET Romania  99.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Gameservers US  158.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D EA US  194.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Valve US  245.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E *Group sum*  *1879.25 msec*    *Group average*  *98.91 msec*  *0.00%*   *C*






Test mode  Ping and download Test completed in  36.75 sec Pings/target  4 Parallel ping threads  4 Targets alive  104 / 104 Test total ping time  14225.75 msec *Average ping/target*  *136.79 msec* *Download speed*  *18285 Kbps*   *2.232 MB/sec*

----------


## nnn

*Your WAN IP is 62.1.1 xxxxx**Your BBRAS is 194.219.231.33* *Your ISP is :  FORTHnet SA*Test date and time is Πέμπτη 10-06-2010 and time 22:35:07Server List by Someonefromhell v0.432 Threads in useMOS (mean opinion score), is scaled from 5=best to 1=worst 

*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  9.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Wind  100.5 ms  0 %  4 ms  C  DOWN  4,34Cyta Hellas  99.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  DOWN  4,35On Telecoms  9.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Vivodi  8.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Forthnet  9.25 ms  0 %  -2 ms  A  DOWN  4,40OTE  8.75 ms  0 %  -2 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Netone  8 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40NTUA@GRNET  8 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Vodafone  189.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,20Orange Business Hellas  156.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,30Verizon Hellas  176.75 ms  0 %  -20 ms  D  DOWN  4,33*Total ping time is*  784.25 ms     




*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





DE-CIX  120 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,34AMS-IX  111.75 ms  0 %  4 ms  C  DOWN  4,34LINX  84 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36NL-IX  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00RIPN@MSK-IX  127.25 ms  0 %  -2 ms  D  UP  4,34ESPANIX  108.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,35MIX  65.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37PANAP  137.75 ms  0 %  -15 ms  D  UP  4,35Akamai  10.75 ms  0 %  3 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Cachefly  53 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Google CDN  86.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Google CDN  96.25 ms  0 %  5 ms  C  UP  4,35Google CDN  82 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Yahoo US  156.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  DOWN  4,31AT and T US  190.5 ms  0 %  -3 ms  D  UP  4,22Global Crossing US  142.5 ms  25 %   2 ms  D  DOWN  1,48Level3 US  264.5 ms  0 %  3 ms  F  UP  3,91Telia US  206 ms  0 %  2 ms  E  UP  4,14Qwest US  196.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,18Tata Communications US  265 ms  0 %  -6 ms  F  DOWN  3,98Verizon US  170.25 ms  0 %  4 ms  D  UP  4,24Savvis US  230 ms  0 %  2 ms  E  UP  4,05America Online Transit Data Network US  153.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  DOWN  4,30Cogent Communications US  158 ms  0 %  3 ms  D  UP  4,28Hurricane Electric US  286.75 ms  0 %  12 ms  F  UP  3,74AboveNet US  299.75 ms  0 %  88 ms  F  UP  2,92XO Communications US  220.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  E  UP  4,11Sprint Nextel US  142.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  DOWN  4,32Allstream US  230.5 ms  0 %  5 ms  E  DOWN  4,03Telecom US  192.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  D  DOWN  4,21Deutche Telecom Germany  142.25 ms  0 %  -44 ms  D  UP  4,38Global Crossing Germany  56.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37Cogent Germany  80 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Telia Germany  116 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,34Level 3 Germany  127.75 ms  0 %  -4 ms  D  DOWN  4,34Tata Communications Germany  110.25 ms  0 %  12 ms  C  UP  4,33Savvis Germany  79.75 ms  0 %  -3 ms  C  UP  4,37Cable and Wireless Germany  117 ms  0 %  -11 ms  C  DOWN  4,35PCCW Germany  72 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37NTT Communications UK  95.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,35America Online Transit Data Network UK  88 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Tinet US  76.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36GEANT UK  69.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37British Telecom UK  117.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  UP  4,34Hurricane Electric UK  99.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Tinet Netherlands  74.75 ms  0 %  -4 ms  B  DOWN  4,37AboveNet Netherlands  67 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Wanadoo Netherlands  120.5 ms  0 %  9 ms  C  DOWN  4,33GEANT Netherlands  62.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Opentransit France  119.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  C  DOWN  4,34Sprint Nextel France  97.5 ms  0 %  3 ms  C  UP  4,35Seabone Italy  46 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Infostrada Italy  74 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Telstra Australia  387.75 ms  0 %  -44 ms  F  UP  3,79Optus Australia  438 ms  0 %  -6 ms  F  DOWN  3,18NTT Japan  341.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  UP  3,59AboveNet Japan  427.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  UP  3,17Verizon Chech  120 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  UP  4,34ChinaNet China  390.25 ms  0 %  -9 ms  F  DOWN  3,45PCCW Hong Kong  318.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  DOWN  3,70Pacnet Singapore  434.25 ms  0 %  -13 ms  F  DOWN  3,27Isnet South Africa  366.5 ms  0 %  -73 ms  F  UP  4,10Maxnet New Zealand  400.25 ms  0 %  103 ms  F  UP  2,24Bell Canada  226.25 ms  0 %  -2 ms  E  DOWN  4,10Leaseweb Netherlands  138.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  UP  4,32The Planet US  240.75 ms  0 %  3 ms  E  UP  4,01Softlayer US  197 ms  0 %  6 ms  D  UP  4,14Dreamhost US  232.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  E  UP  4,05Rackspace US  218.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  UP  4,10Serverloft Germany  127.25 ms  0 %  -2 ms  D  UP  4,34Host-Europe Germany  68.25 ms  0 %  -2 ms  B  UP  4,37Hetzner Germany  90 ms  0 %  -3 ms  C  UP  4,36OVH  76.5 ms  0 %  5 ms  C  UP  4,36*Total ping time is*  11938.5 ms     




*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGI Italy  133 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,33NGZ-Server Germany  83 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36K-Play Germany  129.5 ms  0 %  -7 ms  D  UP  4,34GC-Server Germany  86.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36247CS Germany  78.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36Jolt UK  80 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,36Multiplay UK  85 ms  0 %  4 ms  C  UP  4,35ServerFFS Netherlands  116 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,34GS-NET Netherlands  142.75 ms  0 %  5 ms  D  UP  4,31EA US  300.5 ms  0 %  66 ms  F  UP  3,15Valve US  248.25 ms  0 %  19 ms  E  UP  3,85Gameservers US  141.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,33esport-servers de  108 ms  0 %  -6 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Clanhost Netherlands  133.25 ms  0 %  6 ms  D  DOWN  4,32RDSNET Romania   143.5 ms  0 %  15 ms  D  UP  4,25Fastweb Italy  47.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,38Dataplex Hungary  140.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,32LB-Server Germany  65.5 ms  0 %  -3 ms  B  DOWN  4,37G-Portal Germany  106.25 ms  0 %  -4 ms  C  DOWN  4,35*Total ping time is*  2369 ms     



*Total ping time is* *15091.75 ms*  8  13  33  26  9  14Greek servers  784.25  71,30 msInternational servers  11938.5  165,81 msGameservers  2369  131,61 ms 
Test date and time is Πέμπτη 10-06-2010 and time 22:35:04Cogentco   0,39Mirrorservice   0,24Apple   1,14Nvidia   1,02Microsoft   1,01LeaseWeb   1,72ServerBoost   0,41ThinkBroadband   0,08Cachefly   1,51Ovh   0,87Ntua   2,42Forthnet   2,41Otenet   2,42RootBSD   0,87*Average speed for 14 hosts*  1,18 MB/s

----------


## Dark_Rex

Report created by  QSpeedTest r21 - Download - Discuss Target list version  201006012211 Target list comment  by Someonefromhell, v0.43 Host OS  GNU/Linux 2.6.33-ARCH x86_64 Test date and time  10/06/2010 22:48:01 ISP  OTENET S.A. Internet IP  79.130.xxx.xxx BBRAS  80.106.108.50 (80.106.108.50) 
*Results per group*

*Spoiler:*





*Greek servers*

*Spoiler:*





OTE  12.83 msec  0.00%  -0.29 msec  A Forthnet  12.90 msec  0.00%  -1.14 msec  A NTUA@GRNET  12.93 msec  0.00%  -0.47 msec  A Vivodi  13.45 msec  0.00%  -0.43 msec  A Vodafone  14.47 msec  0.00%  +0.29 msec  A Wind  14.59 msec  0.00%  +0.68 msec  A Netone  14.88 msec  0.00%  +0.05 msec  A Hellas Online  14.91 msec  0.00%  -0.07 msec  A On Telecoms  15.11 msec  0.00%  +1.08 msec  A Cyta Hellas  15.58 msec  0.00%  +0.61 msec  A Orange Business Hellas  15.89 msec  0.00%  +1.04 msec  A Verizon Hellas  138.21 msec  0.00%  -2.04 msec  D *Group sum*  *295.76 msec*    *Group average*  *24.65 msec*  *0.00%*   *A*



*International servers*

*Spoiler:*





Akamai  14.13 msec  0.00%  -0.40 msec  A Tata Communications Germany  56.95 msec  0.00%  +0.08 msec  B Serverloft Germany  60.76 msec  0.00%  +0.02 msec  B British Telecom UK  60.84 msec  0.00%  +2.54 msec  B NL-IX  61.24 msec  0.00%  +0.19 msec  B LINX  61.76 msec  0.00%  +0.27 msec  B Hurricane Electric UK  61.91 msec  0.00%  +0.87 msec  B Google CDN  66.36 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  B Wanadoo Netherlands  66.71 msec  0.00%  +0.12 msec  B Cachefly  68.19 msec  0.00%  +0.01 msec  B Leaseweb Netherlands  68.61 msec  0.00%  +0.13 msec  B AboveNet Netherlands  68.75 msec  0.00%  +0.38 msec  B AMS-IX  69.03 msec  0.00%  +2.11 msec  B Google CDN  69.46 msec  0.00%  -1.00 msec  B Google CDN  70.18 msec  0.00%  -2.27 msec  B Host-Europe Germany  70.78 msec  0.00%  -0.08 msec  B DE-CIX  71.03 msec  0.00%  -0.12 msec  B Tinet Netherlands  72.17 msec  0.00%  +2.26 msec  B Hetzner Germany  74.23 msec  0.00%  +0.14 msec  B Tinet US  74.97 msec  0.00%  +5.66 msec  B PCCW Germany  75.59 msec  0.00%  -0.59 msec  C AOL Transit Data Network UK  76.19 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C NTT Communications UK  76.25 msec  0.00%  -0.12 msec  C PANAP  76.34 msec  0.00%  -0.03 msec  C Savvis Germany  76.55 msec  0.00%  -0.44 msec  C OVH  77.25 msec  0.00%  +0.07 msec  C Telia Germany  77.41 msec  0.00%  -3.52 msec  C Cogent Germany  78.17 msec  0.00%  +12.62 msec  C Opentransit France  78.71 msec  0.00%  +0.20 msec  C Sprint Nextel France  81.99 msec  0.00%  +0.08 msec  C Verizon Chech  84.90 msec  0.00%  -1.65 msec  C Level 3 Germany  85.96 msec  0.00%  -4.07 msec  C Deutche Telecom Germany  90.30 msec  0.00%  -3.00 msec  C Global Crossing Germany  91.34 msec  0.00%  -0.05 msec  C ESPANIX  91.96 msec  0.00%  -3.13 msec  C Cable&Wireless Germany  92.08 msec  0.00%  -1.53 msec  C MIX  95.70 msec  0.00%  -0.48 msec  C GEANT Netherlands  100.84 msec  0.00%  +0.01 msec  C Seabone Italy  101.47 msec  0.00%  -2.93 msec  C GEANT UK  105.53 msec  0.00%  +0.05 msec  C RIPN@MSK-IX  112.45 msec  0.00%  +0.06 msec  C Infostrada Italy  122.26 msec  0.00%  +8.26 msec  C AOL Transit Data Network US  148.08 msec  0.00%  -1.50 msec  D Verizon US  152.72 msec  0.00%  +2.34 msec  D Yahoo US  154.44 msec  0.00%  -1.75 msec  D Sprint Nextel US  157.83 msec  0.00%  -0.02 msec  D Telia US  162.06 msec  0.00%  -0.82 msec  D Rackspace US  162.68 msec  0.00%  -0.19 msec  D The Planet US  163.01 msec  0.00%  -0.04 msec  D Bell Canada  173.37 msec  0.00%  -2.45 msec  D Qwest US  174.59 msec  0.00%  +0.29 msec  D Allstream US  188.71 msec  0.00%  -1.94 msec  D Cogent Communications US  190.03 msec  0.00%  -2.80 msec  D Savvis US  195.20 msec  25.00%  -3.31 msec  D Softlayer US  195.84 msec  0.00%  -1.02 msec  D Global Crossing US  196.95 msec  0.00%  +0.06 msec  D AT&T US  199.12 msec  25.00%  +2.37 msec  D TW Telecom US  199.21 msec  0.00%  +1.08 msec  D Dreamhost US  215.74 msec  0.00%  +0.29 msec  E Hurricane Electric US  217.77 msec  0.00%  -2.27 msec  E AboveNet US  221.95 msec  0.00%  -3.88 msec  E XO Communications US  226.97 msec  0.00%  -1.63 msec  E Tata Communications US  227.26 msec  0.00%  +2.87 msec  E Isnet South Africa  239.42 msec  0.00%  +0.47 msec  E Level3 US  242.58 msec  25.00%  +3.54 msec  E ChinaNet China  300.65 msec  0.00%  +3.02 msec  F PCCW Hong Kong  322.47 msec  0.00%  -0.13 msec  F Pacnet Signapore  327.17 msec  0.00%  -1.97 msec  F AboveNet Japan  351.99 msec  0.00%  -5.69 msec  F Maxnet New Zealand  357.06 msec  0.00%  +2.26 msec  F NTT Japan  373.48 msec  25.00%  +31.40 msec  F Telstra Australia  387.03 msec  0.00%  -0.15 msec  F Optus Australia  430.41 msec  25.00%  -0.80 msec  F *Group sum*  *10493.15 msec*    *Group average*  *143.74 msec*  *1.71%*   *D*



*Game servers*

*Spoiler:*





Multiplay UK  56.08 msec  0.00%  -0.22 msec  B Jolt UK  61.81 msec  0.00%  +2.00 msec  B G-Portal Germany  65.60 msec  0.00%  +1.30 msec  B Clanhost Netherlands  66.79 msec  0.00%  -2.91 msec  B Esport-Servers Germany  67.06 msec  0.00%  +2.40 msec  B GS-NET Netherlands  68.33 msec  0.00%  -1.47 msec  B NGZ-Server Germany  70.18 msec  0.00%  +0.94 msec  B ServerFFS Netherlands  71.48 msec  0.00%  +2.38 msec  B K-Play Germany  72.33 msec  0.00%  -2.66 msec  B 247CS Germany  72.39 msec  0.00%  +1.41 msec  B LB-Server Germany  75.93 msec  0.00%  +0.51 msec  C GC-Server Germany  82.89 msec  0.00%  +0.55 msec  C NGI Italy  84.70 msec  0.00%  +2.50 msec  C Dataplex Hungary  88.10 msec  0.00%  +0.60 msec  C Fastweb Italy  101.26 msec  0.00%  +1.27 msec  C RDSNET Romania  102.07 msec  0.00%  -0.48 msec  C Gameservers US  149.01 msec  0.00%  -1.60 msec  D EA US  165.40 msec  0.00%  -1.24 msec  D Valve US  226.38 msec  0.00%  -0.47 msec  E *Group sum*  *1747.81 msec*    *Group average*  *91.99 msec*  *0.00%*   *C*






Test mode  Ping and download Test completed in  32.799 sec Pings/target  4 Parallel ping threads  4 Targets alive  104 / 104 Test total ping time  12536.71 msec *Average ping/target*  *120.55 msec* *Download speed*  *5847 Kbps*   *0.714 MB/sec*

----------


## antonis556

Αυτα απο γραμμη φιλου με ΟΝ απο Α/Κ Κερατσινινου ::

Report created by  QSpeedTest r21 - Download - Discuss Target list version  201006012211 Target list comment  by Someonefromhell, v0.43 Host OS  Windows 7 x86 Test date and time  11/06/2010 12:03:28 ISP  ON S.A. Internet IP  92.118.xxx.xxx BBRAS  N/A (non-responsive BBRAS) 
*Results per group*

*Spoiler:*





*Greek servers*

*Spoiler:*





NTUA@GRNET  7.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A OTE  7.50 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  A Vodafone  8.00 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  A Wind  8.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A On Telecoms  8.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Cyta Hellas  8.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Vivodi  8.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Hellas Online  8.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Forthnet  8.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Netone  9.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Orange Business Hellas  116.50 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  C Verizon Hellas  141.75 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  D *Group sum*  *340.25 msec*    *Group average*  *28.35 msec*  *0.00%*   *A*



*International servers*

*Spoiler:*





Akamai  7.50 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  A Seabone Italy  49.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Leaseweb Netherlands  61.50 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  B Telia Germany  62.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B Serverloft Germany  62.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Cachefly  63.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Hurricane Electric UK  63.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B NL-IX  66.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B PANAP  67.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Hetzner Germany  68.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Wanadoo Netherlands  69.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B British Telecom UK  70.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B NTT Communications UK  72.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B AOL Transit Data Network UK  73.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B GEANT UK  73.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Google CDN  73.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Google CDN  73.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B OVH  74.00 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  B AboveNet Netherlands  74.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B DE-CIX  76.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C LINX  78.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C MIX  79.00 msec  25.00%  +0.67 msec  C Google CDN  79.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C AMS-IX  79.75 msec  0.00%  -0.50 msec  C Host-Europe Germany  80.00 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  C Tinet US  81.00 msec  0.00%  -8.00 msec  C Sprint Nextel France  82.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Tinet Netherlands  84.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Infostrada Italy  85.50 msec  0.00%  -1.25 msec  C ESPANIX  86.75 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  C GEANT Netherlands  89.25 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  C Tata Communications Germany  90.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C PCCW Germany  90.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Savvis Germany  91.75 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  C Opentransit France  91.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Verizon Chech  93.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Deutche Telecom Germany  95.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Cable&Wireless Germany  95.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Level 3 Germany  95.50 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  C RIPN@MSK-IX  113.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Global Crossing Germany  141.50 msec  0.00%  -10.50 msec  D AOL Transit Data Network US  146.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Sprint Nextel US  148.25 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  D Cogent Germany  149.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Yahoo US  150.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Verizon US  153.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Cogent Communications US  156.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Global Crossing US  158.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Telia US  159.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D AT&T US  166.25 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  D Savvis US  171.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Bell Canada  173.50 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  D Allstream US  180.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Softlayer US  180.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D The Planet US  180.50 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  D Qwest US  180.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Rackspace US  185.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Level3 US  193.00 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  D TW Telecom US  195.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D AboveNet US  205.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E XO Communications US  216.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E Hurricane Electric US  227.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Dreamhost US  238.50 msec  0.00%  +9.00 msec  E Isnet South Africa  257.50 msec  0.00%  +8.25 msec  F NTT Japan  338.25 msec  0.00%  +1.75 msec  F ChinaNet China  345.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F Tata Communications US  346.50 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  F AboveNet Japan  353.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Maxnet New Zealand  357.75 msec  0.00%  -7.50 msec  F Telstra Australia  361.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F PCCW Hong Kong  374.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  F Pacnet Signapore  376.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Optus Australia  377.75 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  F *Group sum*  *10608.00 msec*    *Group average*  *145.32 msec*  *0.34%*   *D*



*Game servers*

*Spoiler:*





Multiplay UK  53.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Esport-Servers Germany  56.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B NGZ-Server Germany  58.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B ServerFFS Netherlands  62.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B K-Play Germany  64.25 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  B 247CS Germany  65.25 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  B G-Portal Germany  65.75 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  B Jolt UK  67.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Clanhost Netherlands  68.50 msec  0.00%  -0.50 msec  B LB-Server Germany  69.00 msec  0.00%  -0.50 msec  B GS-NET Netherlands  69.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B GC-Server Germany  76.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C Fastweb Italy  93.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C RDSNET Romania  95.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C NGI Italy  98.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Dataplex Hungary  102.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Gameservers US  153.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D EA US  185.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Valve US  226.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E *Group sum*  *1732.50 msec*    *Group average*  *91.18 msec*  *0.00%*   *C*






Test mode  Ping and download Test completed in  58.062 sec Pings/target  4 Parallel ping threads  4 Targets alive  104 / 104 Test total ping time  12680.75 msec *Average ping/target*  *121.93 msec* *Download speed*  *7374 Kbps*   *0.900 MB/sec*

----------


## vaggospat13

*Your WAN IP is 193.92 xxxxx**Your BBRAS is 194.219.231.69* *Your ISP is :  FORTHnet SA*Test date and time is Παρασκευή 11-06-2010 and time 11:58:51Server List by Someonefromhell v0.43MOS (mean opinion score), is scaled from 5=best to 1=worst 

*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  29.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,39Wind  116.75 ms  0 %  -2 ms  C  UP  4,34Cyta Hellas  120.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,34On Telecoms  31.5 ms  0 %  8 ms  B  UP  4,38Vivodi  29 ms  0 %  -2 ms  A  DOWN  4,39Forthnet  28.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,39OTE  28.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  A  DOWN  4,39Netone  28.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,39NTUA@GRNET  28.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,39Vodafone  147 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,32Orange Business Hellas  165 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,27Verizon Hellas  142.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,33*Total ping time is*  894.75 ms     




*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





DE-CIX  78.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36AMS-IX  76.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36LINX  98 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,35NL-IX  125.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,33RIPN@MSK-IX  125.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,33ESPANIX  107.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,34MIX  85.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36PANAP  78.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Akamai  73.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Cachefly  73.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,36Google CDN  81.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36Google CDN  93.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35Google CDN  105.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,35Yahoo US  175.5 ms  0 %  4 ms  D  UP  4,22AT and T US  182.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,22Global Crossing US  198.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  DOWN  4,16Level3 US  199.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  DOWN  4,16Telia US  162.25 ms  0 %  7 ms  D  DOWN  4,25Qwest US  197 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,18Tata Communications US  232.25 ms  0 %  6 ms  E  UP  4,02Verizon US  169 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,27Savvis US  187.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,21America Online Transit Data Network US  168 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,27Cogent Communications US  172.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,26Hurricane Electric US  253.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  F  DOWN  3,96AboveNet US  229.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  DOWN  4,06XO Communications US  234.25 ms  0 %  -3 ms  E  UP  4,07Sprint Nextel US  164.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,28Allstream US  182.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  D  DOWN  4,24Telecom US  213.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  DOWN  4,13Deutche Telecom Germany  92.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Global Crossing Germany  75.5 ms  0 %  -3 ms  C  UP  4,37Cogent Germany  95 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  UP  4,35Telia Germany  72.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,37Level 3 Germany  77.25 ms  0 %  15 ms  C  UP  4,35Tata Communications Germany  69.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Savvis Germany  114 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,34Cable and Wireless Germany  86.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,36PCCW Germany  90 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,35NTT Communications UK  96.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,35America Online Transit Data Network UK  95.25 ms  0 %  3 ms  C  UP  4,35Tinet US  87.25 ms  0 %  3 ms  C  DOWN  4,35GEANT UK  67 ms  25 %   -2 ms  B  DOWN  1,56British Telecom UK  109.75 ms  0 %  39 ms  C  UP  4,21Hurricane Electric UK  111.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  UP  4,34Tinet Netherlands  89 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36AboveNet Netherlands  81.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36Wanadoo Netherlands  81.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36GEANT Netherlands  82.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36Opentransit France  86 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36Sprint Nextel France  96.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,35Seabone Italy  69.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Infostrada Italy  96.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35Telstra Australia  380.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  F  DOWN  3,39Optus Australia  416.25 ms  0 %  -5 ms  F  UP  3,28NTT Japan  366.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  UP  3,48AboveNet Japan  362.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  DOWN  3,50Verizon Chech  83.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36ChinaNet China  384.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  F  DOWN  3,37PCCW Hong Kong  332.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  DOWN  3,63Pacnet Singapore  395.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  UP  3,33Isnet South Africa  344.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  UP  3,58Maxnet New Zealand  376.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  UP  3,42Bell Canada  244 ms  0 %  2 ms  E  UP  4,00Leaseweb Netherlands  82.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36The Planet US  207 ms  0 %  -1 ms  E  UP  4,16Softlayer US  200.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  E  UP  4,16Dreamhost US  282.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  UP  3,86Rackspace US  193.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  DOWN  4,18Serverloft Germany  70 ms  0 %  3 ms  B  UP  4,36Host-Europe Germany  72.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,36Hetzner Germany  84.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36OVH  96.25 ms  0 %  -2 ms  C  UP  4,35*Total ping time is*  11523.25 ms     




*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGI Italy  78.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36NGZ-Server Germany  79.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36K-Play Germany  72.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,36GC-Server Germany  87.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36247CS Germany  77 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  UP  4,36Jolt UK  86.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Multiplay UK  86.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36ServerFFS Netherlands  80.75 ms  0 %  3 ms  C  UP  4,36GS-NET Netherlands  76.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36EA US  194 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,19Valve US  245.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  DOWN  4,00Gameservers US  160.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,28esport-servers de  69.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Clanhost Netherlands  76.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36RDSNET Romania   102.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,35Fastweb Italy  67.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Dataplex Hungary  85.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36LB-Server Germany  82 ms  0 %  -9 ms  C  UP  4,37G-Portal Germany  70 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  UP  4,37*Total ping time is*  1878.25 ms     



*Total ping time is* *14296.25 ms*  6  13  46  20  8  11Greek servers  894.75  81,34 msInternational servers  11523.25  160,05 msGameservers  1878.25  104,35 ms 
Test date and time is Παρασκευή 11-06-2010 and time 12:02:39Cogentco   1,24Mirrorservice   1,24Apple   1,02Nvidia   2,00Microsoft   2,14LeaseWeb   2,01ServerBoost   1,58ThinkBroadband   0,71Cachefly   2,03Ovh   1,01Ntua   2,15Forthnet   2,10Otenet   2,22RootBSD   0,67*Average speed for 14 hosts*  1,58 MB/s

----------


## ThReSh

Interleaved path κλασικά...

Report created by  QSpeedTest r21 - Download - Discuss Target list version  201006012211 Target list comment  by Someonefromhell, v0.43 Host OS  Windows Vista x64 Test date and time  11/06/2010 12:27:39 ISP  FORTHNET SA Internet IP  79.103.xxx.xxx BBRAS  bbras-llu-kln-01L0.forthnet.gr [194.219.231.70] 
*Results per group*

*Spoiler:*





*Greek servers*

*Spoiler:*





Forthnet  31.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B NTUA@GRNET  31.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B OTE  32.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Hellas Online  32.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B On Telecoms  33.25 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  B Vivodi  87.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Netone  90.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Wind  121.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Orange Business Hellas  137.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Verizon Hellas  144.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Vodafone  150.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Cyta Hellas  182.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D *Group sum*  *1074.00 msec*    *Group average*  *89.50 msec*  *0.00%*   *C*



*International servers*

*Spoiler:*





Akamai  31.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Cachefly  72.25 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  B Telia Germany  73.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Google CDN  73.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Tata Communications Germany  73.00 msec  0.00%  -0.50 msec  B PCCW Germany  73.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Serverloft Germany  73.25 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  B Global Crossing Germany  73.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B Hetzner Germany  76.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Host-Europe Germany  76.75 msec  0.00%  -1.25 msec  C Level 3 Germany  79.75 msec  0.00%  -0.50 msec  C AboveNet Netherlands  80.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C AMS-IX  80.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C Cable&Wireless Germany  80.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Verizon Chech  80.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Leaseweb Netherlands  80.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C GEANT Netherlands  80.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C DE-CIX  81.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C Opentransit France  82.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C PANAP  82.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C MIX  84.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Wanadoo Netherlands  86.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Tinet US  86.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Cogent Germany  86.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Google CDN  86.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Google CDN  86.75 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  C NTT Communications UK  87.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C GEANT UK  87.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Tinet Netherlands  88.25 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  C Sprint Nextel France  88.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C AOL Transit Data Network UK  90.50 msec  0.00%  -3.00 msec  C Savvis Germany  91.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C LINX  93.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Infostrada Italy  93.25 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  C Deutche Telecom Germany  95.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C OVH  97.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C British Telecom UK  99.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Hurricane Electric UK  102.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C Seabone Italy  104.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C NL-IX  105.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C ESPANIX  110.50 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  C RIPN@MSK-IX  123.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Sprint Nextel US  160.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Verizon US  162.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Telia US  163.75 msec  0.00%  -1.50 msec  D AOL Transit Data Network US  164.25 msec  0.00%  -0.75 msec  D Cogent Communications US  168.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Yahoo US  173.50 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  D AT&T US  183.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D Allstream US  183.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Savvis US  190.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Qwest US  191.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Global Crossing US  192.50 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  D The Planet US  195.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Rackspace US  196.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Level3 US  203.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E TW Telecom US  208.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E Softlayer US  209.75 msec  0.00%  -0.50 msec  E Tata Communications US  227.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  E AboveNet US  233.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E XO Communications US  235.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Bell Canada  236.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Dreamhost US  238.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Hurricane Electric US  256.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Isnet South Africa  346.25 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  F NTT Japan  352.00 msec  0.00%  +7.00 msec  F Maxnet New Zealand  366.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F AboveNet Japan  368.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Telstra Australia  385.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Optus Australia  387.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Pacnet Signapore  398.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  F PCCW Hong Kong  410.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F ChinaNet China  422.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F *Group sum*  *11390.75 msec*    *Group average*  *156.04 msec*  *0.00%*   *D*



*Game servers*

*Spoiler:*





Esport-Servers Germany  72.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B G-Portal Germany  73.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B 247CS Germany  75.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C K-Play Germany  75.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C NGZ-Server Germany  77.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C GS-NET Netherlands  80.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Clanhost Netherlands  80.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C NGI Italy  82.25 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  C ServerFFS Netherlands  83.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Fastweb Italy  84.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C GC-Server Germany  85.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Multiplay UK  86.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Jolt UK  87.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C LB-Server Germany  87.00 msec  0.00%  -1.00 msec  C Dataplex Hungary  88.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C RDSNET Romania  102.25 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  C Gameservers US  159.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D EA US  201.75 msec  0.00%  +1.75 msec  E Valve US  247.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E *Group sum*  *1929.50 msec*    *Group average*  *101.55 msec*  *0.00%*   *C*






Test mode  Ping only Test completed in  28.392 sec Pings/target  4 Parallel ping threads  4 Targets alive  104 / 104 Test total ping time  14394.25 msec *Average ping/target*  *138.41 msec*

----------


## Ntalton

> Interleaved path κλασικά...
> 
> Report created by  QSpeedTest r21 - Download - Discuss Target list version  201006012211 Target list comment  by Someonefromhell, v0.43 Host OS  Windows Vista x64 Test date and time  11/06/2010 12:27:39 ISP  FORTHNET SA Internet IP  79.103.xxx.xxx BBRAS  bbras-llu-kln-01L0.forthnet.gr [194.219.231.70] 
> *Results per group*
> 
> *Spoiler:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Μια χαρα εισαι σε interleaved.

----------


## ThReSh

ας είναι καλά το 79.xxx (και το 193.xxx) ip range, όλα τα άλλα είναι στην καλύτερη περίπτωση μετριότατα

----------


## vaggospat13

> ας είναι καλά το 79.xxx (και το 193.xxx) ip range, όλα τα άλλα είναι στην καλύτερη περίπτωση μετριότατα


 :One thumb up: 
Report created by  QSpeedTest r21 - Download - Discuss Target list version  201006012211 Target list comment  by Someonefromhell, v0.43 Host OS  Windows XP x86 Test date and time  11/06/2010 12:39:27 ISP  FORTHNET SA Internet IP  193.92.xxx.xxx BBRAS  bbras-llu-kln-11L0.forthnet.gr [194.219.231.69] 
*Results per group*

*Spoiler:*





*Greek servers*

*Spoiler:*





Forthnet  27.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Vivodi  28.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  A Hellas Online  29.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  A NTUA@GRNET  29.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A OTE  29.50 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  A On Telecoms  30.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Netone  32.25 msec  0.00%  -3.50 msec  B Wind  115.50 msec  0.00%  -0.75 msec  C Cyta Hellas  121.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Verizon Hellas  141.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Orange Business Hellas  146.75 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  D Vodafone  147.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D *Group sum*  *878.25 msec*    *Group average*  *73.19 msec*  *0.00%*   *B*



*International servers*

*Spoiler:*





Akamai  27.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Serverloft Germany  69.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Tata Communications Germany  69.75 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  B Seabone Italy  70.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Host-Europe Germany  72.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Level 3 Germany  73.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Cachefly  73.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Leaseweb Netherlands  77.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C AMS-IX  77.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Verizon Chech  78.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C DE-CIX  78.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C PANAP  78.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Telia Germany  81.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Wanadoo Netherlands  81.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C AboveNet Netherlands  81.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C GEANT Netherlands  82.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Hetzner Germany  84.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Opentransit France  85.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Cable&Wireless Germany  86.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C MIX  86.75 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  C Google CDN  89.75 msec  0.00%  +8.75 msec  C Tinet Netherlands  90.25 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  C GEANT UK  90.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C PCCW Germany  91.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Deutche Telecom Germany  92.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Tinet US  93.50 msec  0.00%  +7.50 msec  C Cogent Germany  93.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C AOL Transit Data Network UK  94.75 msec  0.00%  -3.75 msec  C Sprint Nextel France  96.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C LINX  98.75 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  C Infostrada Italy  99.25 msec  0.00%  +4.50 msec  C Savvis Germany  99.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C British Telecom UK  100.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C NTT Communications UK  101.75 msec  0.00%  -2.00 msec  C Google CDN  102.75 msec  0.00%  +6.25 msec  C OVH  103.75 msec  0.00%  +1.50 msec  C Google CDN  105.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C ESPANIX  107.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Hurricane Electric UK  112.00 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  C NL-IX  125.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D RIPN@MSK-IX  125.75 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  D Global Crossing Germany  159.25 msec  0.00%  +1.50 msec  D Sprint Nextel US  163.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D AOL Transit Data Network US  168.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Telia US  168.25 msec  0.00%  +8.00 msec  D Verizon US  168.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Cogent Communications US  172.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Yahoo US  175.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D Allstream US  182.00 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  D AT&T US  182.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Savvis US  187.50 msec  0.00%  -0.50 msec  D Rackspace US  194.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D Global Crossing US  196.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Qwest US  197.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Level3 US  199.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Softlayer US  200.75 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  E The Planet US  206.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  E TW Telecom US  213.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  E Tata Communications US  231.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  E XO Communications US  234.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  E AboveNet US  236.50 msec  0.00%  +6.75 msec  E Bell Canada  244.00 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  E Hurricane Electric US  253.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Dreamhost US  263.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F PCCW Hong Kong  332.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F Isnet South Africa  343.75 msec  0.00%  -0.50 msec  F NTT Japan  356.25 msec  0.00%  +4.50 msec  F AboveNet Japan  362.50 msec  0.00%  -0.50 msec  F Maxnet New Zealand  376.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F Telstra Australia  380.50 msec  0.00%  -0.75 msec  F ChinaNet China  383.50 msec  0.00%  -0.50 msec  F Pacnet Signapore  395.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Optus Australia  415.75 msec  0.00%  -0.50 msec  F *Group sum*  *11573.25 msec*    *Group average*  *158.54 msec*  *0.00%*   *D*



*Game servers*

*Spoiler:*





Fastweb Italy  67.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Esport-Servers Germany  69.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B G-Portal Germany  70.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B K-Play Germany  71.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B GS-NET Netherlands  76.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Clanhost Netherlands  76.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C 247CS Germany  77.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C NGI Italy  79.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C NGZ-Server Germany  80.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C ServerFFS Netherlands  81.00 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  C Dataplex Hungary  85.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Multiplay UK  86.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Jolt UK  87.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C GC-Server Germany  87.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C LB-Server Germany  87.75 msec  0.00%  -2.25 msec  C RDSNET Romania  103.75 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  C Gameservers US  160.50 msec  0.00%  -0.50 msec  D EA US  194.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Valve US  245.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E *Group sum*  *1889.50 msec*    *Group average*  *99.45 msec*  *0.00%*   *C*






Test mode  Ping and download Test completed in  36.829 sec Pings/target  4 Parallel ping threads  4 Targets alive  104 / 104 Test total ping time  14341.00 msec *Average ping/target*  *137.89 msec* *Download speed*  *18344 Kbps*   *2.239 MB/sec*

----------


## arial

Report created by  QSpeedTest r21 - Download - Discuss Target list version  201006012211 Target list comment  by Someonefromhell, v0.43 Host OS  Windows XP x86 Test date and time  11/06/2010 12:52:14 ISP  HELLAS ON LINE S.A. Internet IP  79.166.xxx.xxx BBRAS  loopback2004.med01.dsl.hol.gr [62.38.0.170] 
*Results per group*

*Spoiler:*





*Greek servers*

*Spoiler:*





NTUA@GRNET  25.00 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  A OTE  25.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A On Telecoms  25.50 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  A Orange Business Hellas  25.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Netone  26.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Hellas Online  26.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Wind  26.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Forthnet  26.50 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  A Cyta Hellas  26.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Vivodi  26.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Vodafone  29.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Verizon Hellas  161.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D *Group sum*  *449.75 msec*    *Group average*  *37.48 msec*  *0.00%*   *B*



*International servers*

*Spoiler:*





Akamai  26.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Tata Communications Germany  76.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Level 3 Germany  88.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C NL-IX  88.75 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  C Hetzner Germany  89.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Cachefly  90.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Serverloft Germany  90.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Tinet Netherlands  92.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C OVH  93.25 msec  0.00%  +2.50 msec  C Host-Europe Germany  93.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C GEANT UK  95.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C NTT Communications UK  95.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C GEANT Netherlands  97.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Cable&Wireless Germany  97.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C DE-CIX  97.75 msec  0.00%  +2.25 msec  C Google CDN  98.25 msec  0.00%  -2.50 msec  C AMS-IX  99.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Opentransit France  99.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C MIX  100.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C AOL Transit Data Network UK  101.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Google CDN  102.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C Google CDN  102.00 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  C Hurricane Electric UK  102.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Leaseweb Netherlands  103.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Tinet US  103.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C PCCW Germany  104.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C PANAP  105.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C Telia Germany  106.50 msec  0.00%  +4.75 msec  C LINX  106.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Verizon Chech  107.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Global Crossing Germany  110.75 msec  0.00%  -0.50 msec  C British Telecom UK  112.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Wanadoo Netherlands  113.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Seabone Italy  115.00 msec  0.00%  -4.25 msec  C Sprint Nextel France  115.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Deutche Telecom Germany  116.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Savvis Germany  118.25 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  C Infostrada Italy  135.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D RIPN@MSK-IX  144.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Sprint Nextel US  170.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D AboveNet Netherlands  170.00 msec  0.00%  -0.50 msec  D AOL Transit Data Network US  172.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Telia US  175.25 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  D Verizon US  178.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Yahoo US  185.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D Cogent Communications US  186.25 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  D Cogent Germany  197.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Allstream US  200.75 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  E ESPANIX  201.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E AT&T US  203.50 msec  0.00%  -1.00 msec  E Savvis US  206.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Bell Canada  211.75 msec  0.00%  -1.75 msec  E Rackspace US  216.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  E Qwest US  217.00 msec  0.00%  -1.50 msec  E Softlayer US  221.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E TW Telecom US  222.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Level3 US  225.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E The Planet US  226.25 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  E Global Crossing US  226.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Tata Communications US  229.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E Dreamhost US  247.00 msec  0.00%  -1.00 msec  E AboveNet US  248.50 msec  0.00%  +3.25 msec  E Hurricane Electric US  252.75 msec  0.00%  +1.75 msec  F XO Communications US  263.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F Isnet South Africa  278.00 msec  0.00%  -1.00 msec  F Pacnet Signapore  297.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F PCCW Hong Kong  336.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F NTT Japan  367.00 msec  0.00%  +5.00 msec  F AboveNet Japan  368.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  F Maxnet New Zealand  382.00 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  F Telstra Australia  399.00 msec  0.00%  -1.00 msec  F Optus Australia  400.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  F ChinaNet China  455.00 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  F *Group sum*  *12473.50 msec*    *Group average*  *170.87 msec*  *0.00%*   *D*



*Game servers*

*Spoiler:*





Esport-Servers Germany  86.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C 247CS Germany  89.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C GC-Server Germany  90.75 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  C G-Portal Germany  92.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C LB-Server Germany  92.25 msec  0.00%  -2.50 msec  C NGZ-Server Germany  95.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Clanhost Netherlands  96.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C K-Play Germany  97.75 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  C GS-NET Netherlands  105.50 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  C Multiplay UK  107.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Fastweb Italy  108.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C Dataplex Hungary  112.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C NGI Italy  112.25 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  C ServerFFS Netherlands  112.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Jolt UK  115.00 msec  0.00%  +2.00 msec  C RDSNET Romania  116.00 msec  0.00%  -0.50 msec  C Gameservers US  182.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D EA US  222.50 msec  0.00%  +2.25 msec  E Valve US  261.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F *Group sum*  *2296.50 msec*    *Group average*  *120.87 msec*  *0.00%*   *C*






Test mode  Ping and download Test completed in  68.5 sec Pings/target  4 Parallel ping threads  4 Targets alive  104 / 104 Test total ping time  15219.75 msec *Average ping/target*  *146.34 msec* *Download speed*  *12844 Kbps*   *1.568 MB/sec*

----------


## nnn

ανεβασμένο ping, υψηλό download

*Your WAN IP is 62.1.1 xxxxx**Your BBRAS is 194.219.231.33* *Your ISP is :  FORTHnet SA*Test date and time is Παρασκευή 11-06-2010 and time 14:49:37Server List by Someonefromhell v0.432 Threads in useMOS (mean opinion score), is scaled from 5=best to 1=worst 

*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  11.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  A  UP  4,40Wind  105.5 ms  0 %  3 ms  C  DOWN  4,34Cyta Hellas  121.75 ms  0 %  6 ms  C  UP  4,33On Telecoms  60.75 ms  0 %  60 ms  B  UP  4,23Vivodi  13 ms  0 %  9 ms  A  UP  4,39Forthnet  12.75 ms  0 %  -2 ms  A  DOWN  4,40OTE  13.25 ms  0 %  3 ms  A  UP  4,39Netone  15.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,40NTUA@GRNET  14.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Vodafone  150 ms  0 %  4 ms  D  DOWN  4,30Orange Business Hellas  134.25 ms  0 %  -6 ms  D  DOWN  4,34Verizon Hellas  148.5 ms  0 %  62 ms  D  DOWN  3,90*Total ping time is*  801 ms     




*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





DE-CIX  77.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36AMS-IX  77.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36LINX  92.5 ms  0 %  -4 ms  C  DOWN  4,36NL-IX  117.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,34RIPN@MSK-IX  129.25 ms  0 %  6 ms  D  UP  4,32ESPANIX  109.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,34MIX  76.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36PANAP  85.75 ms  0 %  9 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Akamai  17.5 ms  0 %  -13 ms  A  UP  4,41Cachefly  61.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Google CDN  85.5 ms  0 %  4 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Google CDN  85.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Google CDN  82.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Yahoo US  158.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  DOWN  4,28AT and T US  179 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,24Global Crossing US  178 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,24Level3 US  205.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  DOWN  4,15Telia US  154.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  DOWN  4,31Qwest US  191.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,20Tata Communications US  219.75 ms  0 %  -5 ms  E  DOWN  4,14Verizon US  162.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  DOWN  4,29Savvis US  180.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  DOWN  4,22America Online Transit Data Network US  114.5 ms  25 %   2 ms  C  DOWN  1,51Cogent Communications US  157.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  DOWN  4,31Hurricane Electric US  232.75 ms  0 %  4 ms  E  DOWN  4,03AboveNet US  243 ms  0 %  -64 ms  E  DOWN  4,34XO Communications US  255.25 ms  0 %  20 ms  F  UP  3,81Sprint Nextel US  143 ms  0 %  -2 ms  D  DOWN  4,33Allstream US  187.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  D  DOWN  4,22Telecom US  199 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,18Deutche Telecom Germany  91 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Global Crossing Germany  60.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37Cogent Germany  86.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36Telia Germany  69.75 ms  0 %  24 ms  B  DOWN  4,34Level 3 Germany  87 ms  0 %  3 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Tata Communications Germany  68.75 ms  0 %  -5 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Savvis Germany  83.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Cable and Wireless Germany  85.25 ms  0 %  8 ms  C  DOWN  4,35PCCW Germany  105.5 ms  0 %  -96 ms  C  UP  4,44NTT Communications UK  80.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  C  DOWN  4,36America Online Transit Data Network UK  86 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Tinet US  80 ms  0 %  -15 ms  C  UP  4,38GEANT UK  76.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36British Telecom UK  84.75 ms  0 %  8 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Hurricane Electric UK  105 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,35Tinet Netherlands  78.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36AboveNet Netherlands  73.25 ms  0 %  -9 ms  B  UP  4,38Wanadoo Netherlands  79.75 ms  0 %  -10 ms  C  DOWN  4,37GEANT Netherlands  68.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,37Opentransit France  75.5 ms  0 %  -5 ms  C  DOWN  4,37Sprint Nextel France  84.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Seabone Italy  52.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Infostrada Italy  81.25 ms  0 %  3 ms  C  UP  4,36Telstra Australia  389 ms  0 %  6 ms  F  UP  3,31Optus Australia  413.25 ms  0 %  98 ms  F  DOWN  2,23NTT Japan  381.75 ms  0 %  12 ms  F  UP  3,29AboveNet Japan  370 ms  0 %  -1 ms  F  DOWN  3,47Verizon Chech  51.25 ms  25 %   3 ms  B  DOWN  1,57ChinaNet China  396 ms  0 %  -3 ms  F  DOWN  3,36PCCW Hong Kong  323 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  UP  3,68Pacnet Singapore  395 ms  0 %  8 ms  F  DOWN  3,26Isnet South Africa  375 ms  0 %  -44 ms  F  UP  3,84Maxnet New Zealand  383 ms  0 %  107 ms  F  UP  2,29Bell Canada  232 ms  0 %  -3 ms  E  UP  4,08Leaseweb Netherlands  82.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36The Planet US  194.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  DOWN  4,20Softlayer US  200 ms  0 %  3 ms  D  UP  4,15Dreamhost US  239.75 ms  0 %  -2 ms  E  UP  4,05Rackspace US  201 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  DOWN  4,17Serverloft Germany  87.25 ms  0 %  32 ms  C  DOWN  4,32Host-Europe Germany  71.5 ms  0 %  -3 ms  B  UP  4,37Hetzner Germany  81.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  DOWN  4,36OVH  71.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37*Total ping time is*  11043.25 ms     




*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGI Italy  85.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  DOWN  4,36NGZ-Server Germany  77.5 ms  0 %  -3 ms  C  DOWN  4,37K-Play Germany  79.25 ms  0 %  12 ms  C  DOWN  4,35GC-Server Germany  86 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36247CS Germany  77.5 ms  0 %  -4 ms  C  UP  4,37Jolt UK  72.75 ms  0 %  -3 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Multiplay UK  75.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36ServerFFS Netherlands  68.5 ms  0 %  6 ms  B  DOWN  4,36GS-NET Netherlands  81.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36EA US  190.5 ms  0 %  -3 ms  D  DOWN  4,22Valve US  259.75 ms  0 %  92 ms  F  DOWN  3,09Gameservers US  141.75 ms  0 %  -2 ms  D  UP  4,33esport-servers de  61 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Clanhost Netherlands  78.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36RDSNET Romania   92 ms  0 %  9 ms  C  DOWN  4,34Fastweb Italy  48.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,38Dataplex Hungary  85.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36LB-Server Germany  65.25 ms  0 %  -4 ms  B  DOWN  4,37G-Portal Germany  61.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37*Total ping time is*  1787.5 ms     



*Total ping time is* *13631.75 ms*  7  17  43  19  7  11Greek servers  801  72,82 msInternational servers  11043.25  153,38 msGameservers  1787.5  99,31 ms 
Test date and time is Παρασκευή 11-06-2010 and time 14:49:34Cogentco   1,81Mirrorservice   0,29Apple   2,30Nvidia   2,03Microsoft   2,06LeaseWeb   0,68ServerBoost   1,54ThinkBroadband   1,06Cachefly   2,12Ovh   0,97Ntua   1,94Forthnet   2,28Otenet   1,60RootBSD   0,87*Average speed for 14 hosts*  1,54 MB/s

----------


## intech

Report created by  QSpeedTest r21 - Download - Discuss Target list version  201006012211 Target list comment  by Someonefromhell, v0.43 Host OS  Windows XP x86 Test date and time  11/06/2010 20:31:12 ISP  ON S.A. Internet IP  91.132.xxx.xxx BBRAS  N/A (non-responsive BBRAS) *Results per group*

*Spoiler:*





*Greek servers*

*Spoiler:*





Forthnet  6.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A On Telecoms  6.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A NTUA@GRNET  6.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A OTE  6.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Vodafone  7.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Wind  7.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Vivodi  7.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Cyta Hellas  7.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Hellas Online  7.50 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  A Netone  11.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Orange Business Hellas  113.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Verizon Hellas  138.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D *Group sum*  *323.50 msec*    *Group average*  *26.96 msec*  *0.00%*   *A*



*International servers*

*Spoiler:*





Akamai  5.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Seabone Italy  48.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Google CDN  56.75 msec  0.00%  -2.75 msec  B Global Crossing Germany  57.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B MIX  57.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Serverloft Germany  59.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Cogent Germany  60.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Cachefly  62.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B AMS-IX  62.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Leaseweb Netherlands  62.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B British Telecom UK  63.25 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  B Host-Europe Germany  65.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B PANAP  66.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Hetzner Germany  66.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B AboveNet Netherlands  66.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B GEANT Netherlands  67.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Level 3 Germany  68.00 msec  0.00%  -1.00 msec  B Wanadoo Netherlands  68.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Hurricane Electric UK  69.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Tata Communications Germany  69.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Savvis Germany  71.00 msec  0.00%  -0.75 msec  B NTT Communications UK  71.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B AOL Transit Data Network UK  71.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Tinet Netherlands  71.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B GEANT UK  71.25 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  B DE-CIX  72.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B PCCW Germany  73.33 msec  25.00%  +4.33 msec  B Tinet US  73.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Cable&Wireless Germany  73.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Google CDN  73.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B LINX  74.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B OVH  75.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C NL-IX  75.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Telia Germany  76.25 msec  0.00%  +14.25 msec  C Sprint Nextel France  78.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Google CDN  78.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Deutche Telecom Germany  78.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C ESPANIX  87.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Opentransit France  89.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Infostrada Italy  94.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C RIPN@MSK-IX  105.75 msec  0.00%  +2.25 msec  C Verizon Chech  142.50 msec  0.00%  -3.25 msec  D AOL Transit Data Network US  145.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Cogent Communications US  146.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Verizon US  146.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Sprint Nextel US  148.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Yahoo US  148.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Telia US  152.25 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  D Global Crossing US  160.50 msec  50.00%  +0.50 msec  D AT&T US  164.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Savvis US  169.50 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  D The Planet US  174.00 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  D Rackspace US  183.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Bell Canada  185.50 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  D Allstream US  192.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Level3 US  193.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D Qwest US  193.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D TW Telecom US  193.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Dreamhost US  213.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E AboveNet US  213.25 msec  0.00%  -7.25 msec  E Hurricane Electric US  213.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E XO Communications US  214.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E Tata Communications US  216.50 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  E Isnet South Africa  239.00 msec  0.00%  -2.50 msec  E Softlayer US  268.50 msec  0.00%  -0.75 msec  F ChinaNet China  312.75 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  F NTT Japan  353.75 msec  0.00%  +4.00 msec  F Telstra Australia  355.75 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  F Maxnet New Zealand  356.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F AboveNet Japan  370.25 msec  0.00%  -1.00 msec  F PCCW Hong Kong  371.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F Optus Australia  373.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Pacnet Signapore  374.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F *Group sum*  *10119.83 msec*    *Group average*  *138.63 msec*  *1.03%*   *D*



*Game servers*

*Spoiler:*





Fastweb Italy  N/A  100.00%  N/A  N/A Multiplay UK  57.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B GS-NET Netherlands  60.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Esport-Servers Germany  61.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B G-Portal Germany  61.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B K-Play Germany  63.50 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  B 247CS Germany  64.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B NGZ-Server Germany  64.75 msec  0.00%  -0.50 msec  B Jolt UK  65.50 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  B GC-Server Germany  67.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Clanhost Netherlands  68.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B ServerFFS Netherlands  69.75 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  B LB-Server Germany  71.25 msec  0.00%  +3.00 msec  B Dataplex Hungary  85.00 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  C RDSNET Romania  94.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C NGI Italy  96.25 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  C Gameservers US  154.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D EA US  187.50 msec  0.00%  -0.50 msec  D Valve US  274.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F *Group sum*  *1666.50 msec*    *Group average*  *92.58 msec*  *5.56%*   *C*






Test mode  Ping and download Test completed in  53.781 sec Pings/target  4 Parallel ping threads  4 Targets alive  103 / 104 Test total ping time  12109.83 msec *Average ping/target*  *117.57 msec* *Download speed*  *16177 Kbps*   *1.975 MB/sec*

----------


## nnn

*Your WAN IP is 62.1.1 xxxxx**Your BBRAS is 194.219.231.33* *Your ISP is :  FORTHnet SA*Test date and time is Παρασκευή 11-06-2010 and time 21:21:56Server List by Someonefromhell v0.432 Threads in useMOS (mean opinion score), is scaled from 5=best to 1=worst 

*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  8.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Wind  99 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Cyta Hellas  98.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,35On Telecoms  9.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Vivodi  9.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Forthnet  7.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40OTE  7.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Netone  8.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40NTUA@GRNET  8 ms  0 %  -1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Vodafone  143 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,32Orange Business Hellas  118.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,34Verizon Hellas  129.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,33*Total ping time is*  647.75 ms     




*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





DE-CIX  74.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,36AMS-IX  73.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37LINX  86.25 ms  0 %  -8 ms  C  DOWN  4,37NL-IX  110.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,34RIPN@MSK-IX  119.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,34ESPANIX  103 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,35MIX  67.25 ms  0 %  3 ms  B  DOWN  4,37PANAP  79.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Akamai  12.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Cachefly  54.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Google CDN  86.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  UP  4,36Google CDN  91.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36Google CDN  82.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36Yahoo US  158.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  DOWN  4,30AT and T US  179.5 ms  0 %  -3 ms  D  UP  4,25Global Crossing US  175.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,25Level3 US  201.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  DOWN  4,16Telia US  170.75 ms  0 %  -61 ms  D  UP  4,38Qwest US  201 ms  0 %  5 ms  E  UP  4,14Tata Communications US  227.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  UP  4,07Verizon US  164 ms  0 %  -3 ms  D  UP  4,30Savvis US  175.25 ms  0 %  4 ms  D  DOWN  4,23America Online Transit Data Network US  154 ms  0 %  5 ms  D  UP  4,28Cogent Communications US  156.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,30Hurricane Electric US  236 ms  0 %  4 ms  E  UP  4,02AboveNet US  221.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  E  DOWN  4,11XO Communications US  221 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  DOWN  4,10Sprint Nextel US  142 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,32Allstream US  184.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,22Telecom US  191 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  DOWN  4,19Deutche Telecom Germany  81.25 ms  0 %  -11 ms  C  DOWN  4,37Global Crossing Germany  54.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Cogent Germany  80 ms  0 %  -4 ms  C  DOWN  4,37Telia Germany  63 ms  0 %  20 ms  B  DOWN  4,35Level 3 Germany  76.25 ms  0 %  9 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Tata Communications Germany  61.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Savvis Germany  79.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Cable and Wireless Germany  79.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36PCCW Germany  73.25 ms  0 %  -2 ms  B  DOWN  4,37NTT Communications UK  77 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36America Online Transit Data Network UK  85.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Tinet US  72.5 ms  0 %  3 ms  B  DOWN  4,36GEANT UK  74.5 ms  0 %  -4 ms  B  DOWN  4,37British Telecom UK  78.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Hurricane Electric UK  104.5 ms  0 %  3 ms  C  DOWN  4,34Tinet Netherlands  77 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  DOWN  4,36AboveNet Netherlands  69.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Wanadoo Netherlands  74.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,36GEANT Netherlands  65.5 ms  0 %  4 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Opentransit France  68.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Sprint Nextel France  78.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Seabone Italy  48.5 ms  0 %  6 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Infostrada Italy  75.75 ms  0 %  3 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Telstra Australia  381.5 ms  0 %  22 ms  F  DOWN  3,19Optus Australia  388.25 ms  0 %  13 ms  F  DOWN  3,24NTT Japan  351.5 ms  0 %  -19 ms  F  DOWN  3,73AboveNet Japan  390 ms  0 %  -3 ms  F  UP  3,39Verizon Chech  69.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37ChinaNet China  397.25 ms  0 %  6 ms  F  UP  3,27PCCW Hong Kong  318.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  F  DOWN  3,71Pacnet Singapore  393 ms  0 %  6 ms  F  DOWN  3,29Isnet South Africa  342.5 ms  0 %  -4 ms  F  DOWN  3,63Maxnet New Zealand  356.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  DOWN  3,52Bell Canada  228.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  DOWN  4,07Leaseweb Netherlands  78.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36The Planet US  190 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  DOWN  4,19Softlayer US  187.25 ms  0 %  -13 ms  D  DOWN  4,29Dreamhost US  232.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  DOWN  4,06Rackspace US  204.75 ms  0 %  -38 ms  E  UP  4,33Serverloft Germany  78 ms  0 %  5 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Host-Europe Germany  67.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Hetzner Germany  82.75 ms  0 %  9 ms  C  UP  4,35OVH  69.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37*Total ping time is*  10709 ms     




*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGI Italy  84.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36NGZ-Server Germany  74.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,36K-Play Germany  78 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36GC-Server Germany  81.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36247CS Germany  71.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Jolt UK  66.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Multiplay UK  70.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37ServerFFS Netherlands  73.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,37GS-NET Netherlands  78 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36EA US  191.5 ms  0 %  21 ms  D  UP  4,06Valve US  238 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  DOWN  4,04Gameservers US  140.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,32esport-servers de  66.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  B  UP  4,37Clanhost Netherlands  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00RDSNET Romania   94.25 ms  0 %  -4 ms  C  UP  4,36Fastweb Italy  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00Dataplex Hungary  91 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,36LB-Server Germany  66.5 ms  0 %  -5 ms  B  UP  4,37G-Portal Germany  65.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37*Total ping time is*  1632.25 ms     



*Total ping time is* *12989 ms*  8  26  32  17  10  9Greek servers  647.75  58,89 msInternational servers  10709  148,74 msGameservers  1632.25  90,68 ms 
Test date and time is Παρασκευή 11-06-2010 and time 21:21:53Cogentco   0,62Mirrorservice   0,73Apple   0,91Nvidia   0,85Microsoft   0,75LeaseWeb   0,26ServerBoost   0,76ThinkBroadband   0,65Cachefly   1,97Ovh   1,44Ntua   1,95Forthnet   2,44Otenet   2,32RootBSD   0,29*Average speed for 14 hosts*  1,14 MB/s

----------


## antonis556

Report created by  QSpeedTest r21 - Download - Discuss Target list version  201006012211 Target list comment  by Someonefromhell, v0.43 Host OS  Windows XP x86 Test date and time  11/06/2010 21:32:31 ISP  ON S.A. Internet IP  92.118.xxx.xxx BBRAS  N/A (non-responsive BBRAS) 
*Results per group*

*Spoiler:*





*Greek servers*

*Spoiler:*





NTUA@GRNET  6.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A On Telecoms  6.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A OTE  6.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Wind  6.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Vivodi  7.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Vodafone  7.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Forthnet  7.25 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  A Cyta Hellas  7.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Hellas Online  7.50 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  A Netone  7.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Orange Business Hellas  124.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Verizon Hellas  138.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D *Group sum*  *332.75 msec*    *Group average*  *27.73 msec*  *0.00%*   *A*



*International servers*

*Spoiler:*





Akamai  6.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Seabone Italy  53.75 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  B Hetzner Germany  58.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Wanadoo Netherlands  60.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Serverloft Germany  62.00 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  B Hurricane Electric UK  66.00 msec  0.00%  +2.00 msec  B Google CDN  67.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B PANAP  67.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B British Telecom UK  67.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B Telia Germany  68.00 msec  0.00%  +6.75 msec  B Leaseweb Netherlands  68.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Host-Europe Germany  71.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B GEANT UK  72.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B NL-IX  72.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B OVH  73.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B DE-CIX  73.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B Tinet US  73.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Google CDN  74.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Cachefly  74.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B AOL Transit Data Network UK  75.00 msec  0.00%  +3.00 msec  C NTT Communications UK  75.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C LINX  75.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C MIX  77.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C AMS-IX  77.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Global Crossing Germany  77.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Google CDN  79.25 msec  0.00%  -6.00 msec  C Sprint Nextel France  82.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Tinet Netherlands  83.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C PCCW Germany  87.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Level 3 Germany  87.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C GEANT Netherlands  87.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C AboveNet Netherlands  88.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Tata Communications Germany  89.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Opentransit France  90.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Savvis Germany  90.25 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  C Cable&Wireless Germany  93.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C ESPANIX  96.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C Infostrada Italy  100.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C RIPN@MSK-IX  104.25 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  C Deutche Telecom Germany  111.00 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  C AOL Transit Data Network US  145.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Sprint Nextel US  146.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Verizon US  147.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Cogent Germany  149.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Cogent Communications US  153.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Yahoo US  154.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Telia US  155.50 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  D Global Crossing US  157.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D AT&T US  164.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Verizon Chech  169.75 msec  0.00%  -2.50 msec  D Savvis US  170.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Allstream US  180.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Rackspace US  183.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Bell Canada  189.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Qwest US  193.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D TW Telecom US  194.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D AboveNet US  205.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E XO Communications US  214.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E The Planet US  219.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E Softlayer US  219.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Level3 US  225.50 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  E Hurricane Electric US  225.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Isnet South Africa  234.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Dreamhost US  234.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E ChinaNet China  313.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Maxnet New Zealand  340.50 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  F Tata Communications US  344.50 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  F AboveNet Japan  352.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  F Telstra Australia  355.75 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  F NTT Japan  358.25 msec  0.00%  -8.50 msec  F Optus Australia  374.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Pacnet Signapore  375.00 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  F PCCW Hong Kong  381.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  F *Group sum*  *10681.75 msec*    *Group average*  *146.33 msec*  *0.00%*   *D*



*Game servers*

*Spoiler:*





Clanhost Netherlands  N/A  100.00%  N/A  N/A Fastweb Italy  N/A  100.00%  N/A  N/A Multiplay UK  53.25 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  B GS-NET Netherlands  58.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Esport-Servers Germany  60.00 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  B 247CS Germany  64.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B G-Portal Germany  64.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B K-Play Germany  64.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Jolt UK  65.25 msec  0.00%  -0.50 msec  B ServerFFS Netherlands  68.50 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  B LB-Server Germany  73.00 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  B GC-Server Germany  74.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B RDSNET Romania  96.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C NGI Italy  97.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Dataplex Hungary  102.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Gameservers US  148.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D NGZ-Server Germany  154.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D EA US  187.25 msec  0.00%  -4.50 msec  D Valve US  258.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F *Group sum*  *1689.75 msec*    *Group average*  *99.40 msec*  *11.76%*   *C*






Test mode  Ping and download Test completed in  53.141 sec Pings/target  4 Parallel ping threads  4 Targets alive  102 / 104 Test total ping time  12704.25 msec *Average ping/target*  *124.55 msec* *Download speed*  *11651 Kbps*   *1.422 MB/sec*

----------


## Neskio

> Είναι μονοπύρηνος για αυτό, τρέχε ξεχωριστά το pingtest και speedtest.


Eνα την φορα τα τρεχω. Ανοιγω το παραθυρο του powershell και κανω drag n' drop το αρχειο που θελω. Δεν εχω δοκιμασει να τρεξω το αρχειο start και startchart.

Μου βγαζει αυτο το μυνημα λαθους σε καθε λουπ στο pingtest



```
The term 'test-connection' is not recognized as a cmdlet, function, operable program, or script file. Verify the term and try again.
At F:\Downloads\adslgrtest\pingtest.ps1:127 char:58
+                             $PingServer = test-connection  <<<< -count 1 $Server -Erroraction SilentlyContinue
```

----------


## nnn

Αφού ανοίξεις το powershell στο prompt θα γράψεις


```
./pingtest
```

και αν θέλεις να τρέξεις το speedtest


```
./speedtest
```

----------


## antonis556

Report created by  QSpeedTest r21 - Download - Discuss Target list version  201006012211 Target list comment  by Someonefromhell, v0.43 Host OS  Windows XP x86 Test date and time  23/06/2010 23:25:41 ISP  ON S.A. Internet IP  92.118.xxx.xxx BBRAS  N/A (non-responsive BBRAS) 
*Results per group*

*Spoiler:*





*Greek servers*

*Spoiler:*





On Telecoms  6.50 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  A NTUA@GRNET  6.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Forthnet  7.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Vodafone  7.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A OTE  7.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Cyta Hellas  7.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Wind  7.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Vivodi  7.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Hellas Online  7.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Netone  7.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Orange Business Hellas  110.75 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  C Verizon Hellas  130.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D *Group sum*  *311.25 msec*    *Group average*  *25.94 msec*  *0.00%*   *A*



*International servers*

*Spoiler:*





Akamai  6.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Seabone Italy  48.00 msec  0.00%  +1.50 msec  B Serverloft Germany  58.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Cachefly  59.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Hetzner Germany  61.25 msec  0.00%  -0.50 msec  B GEANT UK  62.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B AOL Transit Data Network UK  63.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B NTT Communications UK  63.25 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  B LINX  65.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Tinet US  65.00 msec  0.00%  -2.00 msec  B AboveNet Netherlands  66.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Google CDN  66.00 msec  0.00%  +4.75 msec  B Google CDN  66.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B AMS-IX  67.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B Leaseweb Netherlands  67.25 msec  0.00%  -2.75 msec  B Wanadoo Netherlands  67.50 msec  0.00%  -0.50 msec  B British Telecom UK  67.75 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  B Hurricane Electric UK  68.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Google CDN  69.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Host-Europe Germany  70.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Telia Germany  70.50 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  B DE-CIX  71.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Global Crossing Germany  71.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B Sprint Nextel France  72.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B MIX  73.50 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  B NL-IX  73.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Tinet Netherlands  75.00 msec  0.00%  -0.50 msec  C PANAP  75.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C GEANT Netherlands  77.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Tata Communications Germany  78.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Level 3 Germany  80.25 msec  0.00%  +1.50 msec  C OVH  81.00 msec  0.00%  -1.25 msec  C ESPANIX  81.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Savvis Germany  81.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Opentransit France  81.75 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  C Deutche Telecom Germany  83.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Verizon Chech  84.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Cable&Wireless Germany  85.25 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  C PCCW Germany  86.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Infostrada Italy  88.00 msec  0.00%  -0.50 msec  C RIPN@MSK-IX  113.00 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  C Cogent Germany  145.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Sprint Nextel US  146.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D AOL Transit Data Network US  149.25 msec  0.00%  +5.00 msec  D Yahoo US  149.50 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  D Verizon US  151.50 msec  0.00%  -4.50 msec  D Cogent Communications US  153.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Global Crossing US  153.75 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  D Telia US  158.50 msec  0.00%  -1.75 msec  D Savvis US  161.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D AT&T US  169.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D Rackspace US  174.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Bell Canada  177.50 msec  0.00%  -4.00 msec  D Qwest US  183.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Allstream US  186.75 msec  0.00%  -0.75 msec  D TW Telecom US  198.25 msec  0.00%  -1.50 msec  D AboveNet US  203.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Hurricane Electric US  215.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E XO Communications US  220.25 msec  0.00%  -0.50 msec  E Dreamhost US  229.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Isnet South Africa  235.25 msec  0.00%  -0.50 msec  E The Planet US  253.75 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  F Softlayer US  256.00 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  F Level3 US  268.50 msec  0.00%  -0.75 msec  F ChinaNet China  318.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F AboveNet Japan  348.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Maxnet New Zealand  349.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Telstra Australia  353.25 msec  0.00%  -0.75 msec  F Pacnet Signapore  365.75 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  F Optus Australia  367.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F NTT Japan  384.25 msec  0.00%  -8.25 msec  F Tata Communications US  408.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  F PCCW Hong Kong  419.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F *Group sum*  *10565.25 msec*    *Group average*  *144.73 msec*  *0.00%*   *D*



*Game servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGZ-Server Germany  52.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B G-Portal Germany  57.75 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  B GC-Server Germany  62.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B K-Play Germany  63.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Esport-Servers Germany  63.25 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  B Multiplay UK  65.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B LB-Server Germany  67.25 msec  0.00%  -0.75 msec  B 247CS Germany  69.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Jolt UK  69.50 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  B GS-NET Netherlands  76.00 msec  0.00%  -1.25 msec  C Clanhost Netherlands  77.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C Dataplex Hungary  83.75 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  C Fastweb Italy  84.00 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  C ServerFFS Netherlands  87.00 msec  0.00%  -0.75 msec  C NGI Italy  88.00 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  C RDSNET Romania  91.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Gameservers US  156.25 msec  0.00%  -0.50 msec  D EA US  237.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Valve US  266.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F *Group sum*  *1817.50 msec*    *Group average*  *95.66 msec*  *0.00%*   *C*






Test mode  Ping and download Test completed in  47.985 sec Pings/target  4 Parallel ping threads  4 Targets alive  104 / 104 Test total ping time  12694.00 msec *Average ping/target*  *122.06 msec* *Download speed*  *11637 Kbps*   *1.421 MB/sec*

----------


## Lagman

> Πολύ καλά ping προς εξωτερικό 
> Report created by  QSpeedTest r21 - Download - Discuss Target list version  201006012211 Target list comment  by Someonefromhell, v0.43 Host OS  Windows 7 x86 Test date and time  23/06/2010 21:36:43 ISP  FORTHNET SA Internet IP  79.103.xxx.xxx BBRAS  bbras-llu-lsf-12L0.forthnet.gr [213.16.253.150] 
> *Results per group*
> 
> *Spoiler:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Με fastpath πόσο να είχες διαφορά άραγε.

----------


## antonis556

Report created by  QSpeedTest r21 - Download - Discuss Target list version  201006012211 Target list comment  by Someonefromhell, v0.43 Host OS  Windows XP x86 Test date and time  24/06/2010 12:27:37 ISP  ON S.A. Internet IP  92.118.xxx.xxx BBRAS  N/A (non-responsive BBRAS) 
*Results per group*

*Spoiler:*





*Greek servers*

*Spoiler:*





Vodafone  6.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A NTUA@GRNET  6.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A OTE  6.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A On Telecoms  6.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Forthnet  7.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Vivodi  7.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Wind  7.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Hellas Online  7.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Netone  7.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Cyta Hellas  8.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Orange Business Hellas  110.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Verizon Hellas  129.50 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  D *Group sum*  *309.75 msec*    *Group average*  *25.81 msec*  *0.00%*   *A*



*International servers*

*Spoiler:*





Akamai  6.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Seabone Italy  47.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B Serverloft Germany  58.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Hetzner Germany  59.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Cachefly  59.75 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  B Google CDN  60.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B AOL Transit Data Network UK  63.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B GEANT UK  63.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B NTT Communications UK  63.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Tinet US  63.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Leaseweb Netherlands  63.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Wanadoo Netherlands  63.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B LINX  65.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Google CDN  66.00 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  B AboveNet Netherlands  66.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B AMS-IX  67.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B British Telecom UK  67.50 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  B NL-IX  68.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Hurricane Electric UK  68.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B DE-CIX  70.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Host-Europe Germany  70.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Google CDN  70.00 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  B Telia Germany  70.50 msec  0.00%  -3.50 msec  B Sprint Nextel France  72.25 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  B OVH  73.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B MIX  73.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Global Crossing Germany  73.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Tinet Netherlands  74.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B PANAP  75.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Level 3 Germany  77.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Tata Communications Germany  78.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C GEANT Netherlands  78.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C ESPANIX  80.50 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  C Opentransit France  81.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Savvis Germany  81.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Cable&Wireless Germany  84.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Verizon Chech  85.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Deutche Telecom Germany  85.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C PCCW Germany  86.50 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  C Infostrada Italy  91.50 msec  0.00%  -8.50 msec  C RIPN@MSK-IX  107.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C AOL Transit Data Network US  136.25 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  D Verizon US  138.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Cogent Germany  145.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Sprint Nextel US  146.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Yahoo US  149.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Cogent Communications US  153.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Global Crossing US  153.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Telia US  155.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D AT&T US  156.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Savvis US  160.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Bell Canada  161.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D Qwest US  166.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D The Planet US  168.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Softlayer US  170.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Rackspace US  173.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Level3 US  181.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Allstream US  183.25 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  D TW Telecom US  190.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D AboveNet US  202.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E XO Communications US  206.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E Hurricane Electric US  215.50 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  E Dreamhost US  229.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Isnet South Africa  232.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E ChinaNet China  316.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Tata Communications US  320.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F NTT Japan  323.50 msec  0.00%  -2.50 msec  F Maxnet New Zealand  348.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Telstra Australia  350.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F AboveNet Japan  353.75 msec  0.00%  +6.00 msec  F Optus Australia  363.25 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  F Pacnet Signapore  367.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F PCCW Hong Kong  371.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F *Group sum*  *9966.00 msec*    *Group average*  *136.52 msec*  *0.00%*   *D*



*Game servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGZ-Server Germany  52.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B G-Portal Germany  58.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B GS-NET Netherlands  58.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Clanhost Netherlands  59.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B K-Play Germany  61.75 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  B GC-Server Germany  61.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B Esport-Servers Germany  63.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B LB-Server Germany  65.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B Multiplay UK  66.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B 247CS Germany  68.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Jolt UK  69.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B ServerFFS Netherlands  72.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Dataplex Hungary  81.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Fastweb Italy  83.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C NGI Italy  88.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C RDSNET Romania  90.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Gameservers US  143.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D EA US  177.00 msec  0.00%  +3.25 msec  D Valve US  218.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E *Group sum*  *1637.50 msec*    *Group average*  *86.18 msec*  *0.00%*   *C*






Test mode  Ping and download Test completed in  46.875 sec Pings/target  4 Parallel ping threads  4 Targets alive  104 / 104 Test total ping time  11913.25 msec *Average ping/target*  *114.55 msec* *Download speed*  *11621 Kbps*   *1.419 MB/sec*

----------


## Neskio

> Αφού ανοίξεις το powershell στο prompt θα γράψεις
> 
> 
> ```
> ./pingtest
> ```
> 
> και αν θέλεις να τρέξεις το speedtest
> 
> ...




Off Topic


		Μου πεταει παλι παρομοιο σφαλμα


```
The term './pingtest' is not recognized as a cmdlet, function, operable program, or script file. Verify the term and try again.
At line:1 char:10
+ ./pingtest <<<<
```

Υποψην οτι τα windows xp δεν εχουν powershell απο την μανα τους, και εγκατεστησα ξεχωριστο προγραμμα της microsoft γιαυτο τον σκοπο.
Και αποτι βλεπω γενικα στα μυνηματα που μου βγαζει, μαλλον εχει να κανει κατι με τις εντολες (που μαλλον δεν υπαρχουν). 
Ειμαστε και offtopic τοση ωρα, σταματαω εδω

----------


## Lagman

Report created by  QSpeedTest r21 - Download - Discuss Target list version  201006012211 Target list comment  by Someonefromhell, v0.43 Host OS  Windows XP x86 Test date and time  24/06/2010 14:41:11 ISP  FORTHNET SA Internet IP  79.103.xxx.xxx BBRAS  bbras-llu-ath-03L0.forthnet.gr [194.219.239.109] 
*Results per group*

*Spoiler:*





*Greek servers*

*Spoiler:*





Forthnet  37.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B NTUA@GRNET  37.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B OTE  38.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Hellas Online  38.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B On Telecoms  38.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Netone  113.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Vivodi  121.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Wind  131.00 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  D Vodafone  131.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Verizon Hellas  165.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Orange Business Hellas  169.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Cyta Hellas  307.25 msec  0.00%  -2.75 msec  F *Group sum*  *1328.00 msec*    *Group average*  *110.67 msec*  *0.00%*   *C*



*International servers*

*Spoiler:*





Akamai  38.25 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  B Cachefly  78.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Telia Germany  79.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C PCCW Germany  88.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Cable&Wireless Germany  89.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C MIX  89.75 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  C Host-Europe Germany  90.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Hetzner Germany  91.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C Wanadoo Netherlands  94.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Leaseweb Netherlands  94.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Google CDN  95.50 msec  0.00%  -1.75 msec  C Tinet US  95.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Global Crossing Germany  97.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C DE-CIX  98.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Google CDN  98.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Infostrada Italy  99.00 msec  0.00%  -0.50 msec  C Tata Communications Germany  99.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Tinet Netherlands  100.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C AMS-IX  100.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Sprint Nextel France  100.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C LINX  100.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C British Telecom UK  102.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C OVH  102.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C AboveNet Netherlands  103.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Opentransit France  105.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Serverloft Germany  105.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Cogent Germany  106.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C NL-IX  107.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Seabone Italy  107.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Hurricane Electric UK  107.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C Level 3 Germany  108.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C NTT Communications UK  109.00 msec  0.00%  +7.00 msec  C Verizon Chech  109.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C GEANT Netherlands  110.75 msec  0.00%  -0.50 msec  C Deutche Telecom Germany  111.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Savvis Germany  111.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C PANAP  114.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C GEANT UK  116.00 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  C Google CDN  116.75 msec  0.00%  +3.50 msec  C AOL Transit Data Network UK  116.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C ESPANIX  127.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D RIPN@MSK-IX  134.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Telia US  170.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Sprint Nextel US  174.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Verizon US  178.50 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  D Cogent Communications US  178.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Yahoo US  179.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D AOL Transit Data Network US  187.75 msec  0.00%  -0.75 msec  D Bell Canada  199.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Allstream US  199.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D Qwest US  204.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E AT&T US  210.00 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  E Rackspace US  211.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E Softlayer US  211.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Savvis US  216.25 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  E Level3 US  216.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E TW Telecom US  217.75 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  E Global Crossing US  222.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E The Planet US  230.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Tata Communications US  237.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E AboveNet US  241.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E XO Communications US  248.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  E Dreamhost US  256.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Hurricane Electric US  262.50 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  F Isnet South Africa  365.00 msec  0.00%  +6.25 msec  F AboveNet Japan  375.25 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  F Maxnet New Zealand  380.75 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  F NTT Japan  391.00 msec  0.00%  -7.25 msec  F Telstra Australia  398.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F ChinaNet China  406.50 msec  0.00%  -0.75 msec  F PCCW Hong Kong  411.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F Optus Australia  426.50 msec  0.00%  -7.50 msec  F Pacnet Signapore  428.00 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  F *Group sum*  *12486.50 msec*    *Group average*  *171.05 msec*  *0.00%*   *D*



*Game servers*

*Spoiler:*





Fastweb Italy  86.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C Esport-Servers Germany  87.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C K-Play Germany  89.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C 247CS Germany  91.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Multiplay UK  91.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C LB-Server Germany  92.00 msec  0.00%  +1.50 msec  C NGZ-Server Germany  92.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Jolt UK  92.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Clanhost Netherlands  94.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C ServerFFS Netherlands  98.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C Dataplex Hungary  103.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C G-Portal Germany  105.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C GC-Server Germany  109.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C GS-NET Netherlands  112.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C NGI Italy  114.50 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  C RDSNET Romania  116.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Gameservers US  184.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D EA US  218.00 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  E Valve US  260.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F *Group sum*  *2240.00 msec*    *Group average*  *117.89 msec*  *0.00%*   *C*






Test mode  Ping and download Test completed in  42.094 sec Pings/target  4 Parallel ping threads  4 Targets alive  104 / 104 Test total ping time  16054.50 msec *Average ping/target*  *154.37 msec* *Download speed*  *6657 Kbps*   *0.813 MB/sec*

----------


## vaggospat13

Report created by  QSpeedTest r21 - Download - Discuss Target list version  201006012211 Target list comment  by Someonefromhell, v0.43 Host OS  Windows XP x86 Test date and time  24/06/2010 16:37:31 ISP  FORTHNET SA Internet IP  193.92.xxx.xxx BBRAS  bbras-llu-kln-11L0.forthnet.gr [194.219.231.69] 
*Results per group*

*Spoiler:*





*Greek servers*

*Spoiler:*





NTUA@GRNET  28.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Forthnet  28.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A OTE  29.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Hellas Online  29.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A On Telecoms  29.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Netone  29.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Vivodi  29.75 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  A Cyta Hellas  104.50 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  C Vodafone  113.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Wind  115.50 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  C Verizon Hellas  143.67 msec  25.00%  +1.33 msec  D Orange Business Hellas  152.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D *Group sum*  *833.42 msec*    *Group average*  *69.45 msec*  *2.08%*   *B*



*International servers*

*Spoiler:*





Akamai  49.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Cachefly  68.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Tata Communications Germany  69.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Serverloft Germany  70.00 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  B Hetzner Germany  71.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B Seabone Italy  71.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Host-Europe Germany  74.25 msec  0.00%  -0.75 msec  B AboveNet Netherlands  76.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C GEANT Netherlands  76.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C Global Crossing Germany  76.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Verizon Chech  76.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Leaseweb Netherlands  77.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C AMS-IX  77.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Level 3 Germany  78.25 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  C PANAP  78.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Telia Germany  79.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C DE-CIX  80.00 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  C Cogent Germany  80.50 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  C Wanadoo Netherlands  83.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Tinet Netherlands  83.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Cable&Wireless Germany  84.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C MIX  84.25 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  C AOL Transit Data Network UK  86.50 msec  0.00%  +3.00 msec  C Opentransit France  87.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C OVH  87.25 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  C Google CDN  87.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Savvis Germany  88.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C GEANT UK  89.75 msec  0.00%  -1.00 msec  C Google CDN  90.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Google CDN  90.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C PCCW Germany  91.00 msec  0.00%  -2.50 msec  C NTT Communications UK  92.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C NL-IX  94.25 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  C Sprint Nextel France  94.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Tinet US  94.75 msec  0.00%  +4.50 msec  C Infostrada Italy  94.75 msec  0.00%  +5.75 msec  C Deutche Telecom Germany  95.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C ESPANIX  102.25 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  C LINX  106.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Hurricane Electric UK  108.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C British Telecom UK  114.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C RIPN@MSK-IX  119.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Sprint Nextel US  159.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Telia US  160.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Verizon US  161.75 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  D AOL Transit Data Network US  162.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D Cogent Communications US  163.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Yahoo US  171.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Allstream US  182.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Savvis US  186.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D AT&T US  187.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Global Crossing US  191.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D Softlayer US  194.75 msec  0.00%  -0.50 msec  D The Planet US  195.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Qwest US  196.33 msec  25.00%  -0.33 msec  D Level3 US  201.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E TW Telecom US  208.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E Rackspace US  209.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E Tata Communications US  225.75 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  E XO Communications US  229.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E Bell Canada  239.50 msec  0.00%  -0.75 msec  E AboveNet US  239.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E Dreamhost US  246.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Hurricane Electric US  269.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Isnet South Africa  340.50 msec  0.00%  -0.50 msec  F NTT Japan  355.75 msec  0.00%  -4.25 msec  F AboveNet Japan  363.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F PCCW Hong Kong  363.75 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  F Maxnet New Zealand  378.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F Telstra Australia  385.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  F Optus Australia  388.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F ChinaNet China  413.00 msec  0.00%  -0.50 msec  F Pacnet Signapore  421.00 msec  0.00%  +1.75 msec  F *Group sum*  *11373.58 msec*    *Group average*  *155.80 msec*  *0.34%*   *D*



*Game servers*

*Spoiler:*





Fastweb Italy  66.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B Esport-Servers Germany  69.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B G-Portal Germany  70.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B 247CS Germany  71.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B K-Play Germany  72.50 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  B NGZ-Server Germany  74.25 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  B GS-NET Netherlands  77.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C Clanhost Netherlands  77.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C NGI Italy  79.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C LB-Server Germany  80.00 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  C ServerFFS Netherlands  80.75 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  C GC-Server Germany  83.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Dataplex Hungary  85.75 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  C Jolt UK  87.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Multiplay UK  91.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C RDSNET Romania  97.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C Gameservers US  154.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D EA US  202.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E Valve US  237.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  E *Group sum*  *1856.50 msec*    *Group average*  *97.71 msec*  *0.00%*   *C*






Test mode  Ping and download Test completed in  36.593 sec Pings/target  4 Parallel ping threads  4 Targets alive  104 / 104 Test total ping time  14063.50 msec *Average ping/target*  *135.23 msec* *Download speed*  *18464 Kbps*   *2.254 MB/sec*

----------


## deniSun

Report created by  QSpeedTest r21 - Download - Discuss Target list version  201006012211 Target list comment  by Someonefromhell, v0.43 Host OS  Windows 7 x86 Test date and time  24/06/2010 17:08:20 ISP  FORTHNET SA Internet IP  79.103.xxx.xxx BBRAS  bbras-llu-lsf-12L0.forthnet.gr [213.16.253.150] Test mode  Download only Test completed in  25.345 sec *Download speed*  *14065 Kbps*   *1.717 MB/sec*

----------


## pgge3

Αρκετά καλά για αυτήν την ώρα

Report created by  QSpeedTest r21 - Download - Discuss Target list version  201006012211 Target list comment  by Someonefromhell, v0.43 Host OS  Windows 7 x86 Test date and time  24/06/2010 19:15:27 ISP  FORTHNET SA Internet IP  178.128.xxx.xxx BBRAS  bbras-llu-lsf-13L0.forthnet.gr [213.16.253.156] 
*Results per group*

*Spoiler:*





*Greek servers*

*Spoiler:*





Forthnet  20.75 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  A NTUA@GRNET  21.00 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  A OTE  25.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Hellas Online  43.25 msec  0.00%  +1.75 msec  B On Telecoms  52.75 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  B Netone  68.50 msec  0.00%  -1.50 msec  B Vivodi  86.00 msec  0.00%  -3.25 msec  C Vodafone  129.50 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  D Wind  135.50 msec  0.00%  +10.50 msec  D Verizon Hellas  142.25 msec  0.00%  +1.75 msec  D Orange Business Hellas  144.25 msec  0.00%  +2.75 msec  D Cyta Hellas  178.00 msec  0.00%  +2.50 msec  D *Group sum*  *1047.50 msec*    *Group average*  *87.29 msec*  *0.00%*   *C*



*International servers*

*Spoiler:*





Akamai  19.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Cachefly  60.25 msec  0.00%  +5.25 msec  B Cable&Wireless Germany  62.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Opentransit France  62.75 msec  0.00%  +2.50 msec  B MIX  67.25 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  B Cogent Germany  70.25 msec  0.00%  -0.50 msec  B Google CDN  70.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B NL-IX  71.75 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  B Tata Communications Germany  72.25 msec  0.00%  -3.50 msec  B AboveNet Netherlands  76.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Leaseweb Netherlands  77.50 msec  0.00%  +2.75 msec  C Verizon Chech  78.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C GEANT Netherlands  78.50 msec  0.00%  +1.50 msec  C Deutche Telecom Germany  80.00 msec  0.00%  +1.75 msec  C Sprint Nextel France  83.00 msec  0.00%  -1.00 msec  C Google CDN  84.25 msec  0.00%  +2.00 msec  C Tinet Netherlands  84.50 msec  0.00%  -5.00 msec  C Tinet US  85.00 msec  0.00%  -0.75 msec  C Telia Germany  85.25 msec  0.00%  +4.75 msec  C AOL Transit Data Network UK  86.00 msec  0.00%  -0.75 msec  C GEANT UK  86.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C ESPANIX  86.75 msec  0.00%  +3.25 msec  C Savvis Germany  87.75 msec  0.00%  +2.00 msec  C Google CDN  89.00 msec  0.00%  -0.75 msec  C Level 3 Germany  91.00 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  C Infostrada Italy  91.25 msec  0.00%  +2.75 msec  C NTT Communications UK  92.50 msec  0.00%  +3.50 msec  C Seabone Italy  92.75 msec  0.00%  +2.50 msec  C PCCW Germany  94.75 msec  0.00%  +3.75 msec  C OVH  95.25 msec  0.00%  +1.50 msec  C Hurricane Electric UK  95.75 msec  0.00%  -0.50 msec  C DE-CIX  96.25 msec  0.00%  +4.00 msec  C PANAP  96.50 msec  0.00%  +2.25 msec  C LINX  97.00 msec  0.00%  +7.75 msec  C Serverloft Germany  98.25 msec  0.00%  +2.25 msec  C Wanadoo Netherlands  102.00 msec  0.00%  -3.75 msec  C Hetzner Germany  104.25 msec  0.00%  +1.50 msec  C Host-Europe Germany  105.25 msec  0.00%  -2.75 msec  C British Telecom UK  112.25 msec  0.00%  -2.75 msec  C AMS-IX  113.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C RIPN@MSK-IX  122.00 msec  0.00%  -3.75 msec  C Verizon US  162.50 msec  0.00%  -1.25 msec  D Sprint Nextel US  166.25 msec  0.00%  +2.50 msec  D Yahoo US  170.75 msec  0.00%  +5.50 msec  D Telia US  170.75 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  D Cogent Communications US  172.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D AOL Transit Data Network US  174.00 msec  0.00%  -2.50 msec  D Qwest US  179.00 msec  0.00%  -1.75 msec  D Savvis US  179.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D AT&T US  188.00 msec  0.00%  -2.75 msec  D Global Crossing US  188.50 msec  0.00%  -1.25 msec  D Global Crossing Germany  190.75 msec  0.00%  +19.25 msec  D Level3 US  203.50 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  E Rackspace US  204.25 msec  0.00%  +1.75 msec  E TW Telecom US  209.25 msec  0.00%  -2.00 msec  E The Planet US  213.75 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  E Allstream US  222.50 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  E Softlayer US  233.75 msec  0.00%  +1.75 msec  E XO Communications US  235.75 msec  0.00%  +2.50 msec  E AboveNet US  236.25 msec  0.00%  -3.00 msec  E Hurricane Electric US  248.00 msec  0.00%  +1.50 msec  E Dreamhost US  264.00 msec  0.00%  -1.25 msec  F Bell Canada  268.50 msec  0.00%  -1.75 msec  F Isnet South Africa  334.75 msec  0.00%  +2.00 msec  F NTT Japan  345.25 msec  0.00%  -1.75 msec  F AboveNet Japan  364.25 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  F Maxnet New Zealand  374.75 msec  0.00%  -1.00 msec  F PCCW Hong Kong  379.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F Tata Communications US  380.50 msec  0.00%  -1.75 msec  F Optus Australia  383.75 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  F Pacnet Signapore  387.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Telstra Australia  393.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  F ChinaNet China  414.75 msec  0.00%  -3.50 msec  F *Group sum*  *11745.25 msec*    *Group average*  *160.89 msec*  *0.00%*   *D*



*Game servers*

*Spoiler:*





247CS Germany  53.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B NGZ-Server Germany  62.50 msec  0.00%  -0.50 msec  B Multiplay UK  63.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B GC-Server Germany  68.00 msec  0.00%  -0.75 msec  B Esport-Servers Germany  68.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B G-Portal Germany  68.75 msec  0.00%  -1.25 msec  B LB-Server Germany  72.50 msec  0.00%  -2.50 msec  B Jolt UK  72.75 msec  0.00%  -1.75 msec  B K-Play Germany  75.25 msec  0.00%  +2.50 msec  C ServerFFS Netherlands  77.00 msec  0.00%  +2.25 msec  C NGI Italy  99.50 msec  0.00%  -3.00 msec  C RDSNET Romania  99.75 msec  0.00%  -2.25 msec  C Fastweb Italy  103.75 msec  0.00%  +14.00 msec  C Dataplex Hungary  109.00 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  C Clanhost Netherlands  110.00 msec  0.00%  -1.00 msec  C GS-NET Netherlands  113.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C Gameservers US  141.25 msec  0.00%  -1.50 msec  D EA US  205.00 msec  0.00%  +3.00 msec  E Valve US  221.00 msec  0.00%  -1.50 msec  E *Group sum*  *1884.50 msec*    *Group average*  *99.18 msec*  *0.00%*   *C*






Test mode  Ping and download Test completed in  47.143 sec Pings/target  4 Parallel ping threads  4 Targets alive  104 / 104 Test total ping time  14677.25 msec *Average ping/target*  *141.13 msec* *Download speed*  *14129 Kbps*   *1.725 MB/sec*

----------


## arial

Report created by  QSpeedTest r21 - Download - Discuss Target list version  201006012211 Target list comment  by Someonefromhell, v0.43 Host OS  Windows XP x86 Test date and time  24/06/2010 20:59:06 ISP  HELLAS ON LINE S.A. Internet IP  79.167.xxx.xxx BBRAS  loopback2004.med01.dsl.hol.gr [62.38.0.170] 
*Results per group*

*Spoiler:*





*Greek servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  23.75 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  A OTE  24.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Forthnet  24.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  A NTUA@GRNET  25.00 msec  0.00%  -0.50 msec  A Vivodi  25.25 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  A Cyta Hellas  25.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  A On Telecoms  25.50 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  A Orange Business Hellas  25.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Wind  26.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  A Netone  26.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Vodafone  26.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Verizon Hellas  152.50 msec  0.00%  +2.75 msec  D *Group sum*  *431.25 msec*    *Group average*  *35.94 msec*  *0.00%*   *B*



*International servers*

*Spoiler:*





Akamai  24.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Hetzner Germany  74.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Host-Europe Germany  79.75 msec  0.00%  -4.00 msec  C Tata Communications Germany  81.00 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  C Leaseweb Netherlands  88.50 msec  0.00%  +4.25 msec  C Global Crossing Germany  89.00 msec  0.00%  -4.25 msec  C NL-IX  90.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C DE-CIX  91.25 msec  0.00%  -3.75 msec  C LINX  91.50 msec  0.00%  -1.50 msec  C Google CDN  92.25 msec  0.00%  -2.50 msec  C GEANT Netherlands  93.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Savvis Germany  93.50 msec  0.00%  +2.50 msec  C Sprint Nextel France  94.00 msec  0.00%  +2.25 msec  C Tinet US  94.50 msec  0.00%  +2.00 msec  C Tinet Netherlands  95.50 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  C MIX  96.00 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  C Deutche Telecom Germany  96.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Infostrada Italy  97.00 msec  0.00%  +2.00 msec  C Cachefly  97.25 msec  0.00%  +2.50 msec  C PANAP  98.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C AOL Transit Data Network UK  99.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Verizon Chech  100.25 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  C Level 3 Germany  100.50 msec  0.00%  -2.00 msec  C Google CDN  100.75 msec  0.00%  +2.25 msec  C Serverloft Germany  101.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C AMS-IX  101.75 msec  0.00%  -4.25 msec  C Wanadoo Netherlands  102.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Telia Germany  104.50 msec  0.00%  +5.25 msec  C OVH  105.25 msec  0.00%  -1.25 msec  C GEANT UK  106.00 msec  0.00%  -2.00 msec  C Opentransit France  106.50 msec  0.00%  +2.25 msec  C Google CDN  108.00 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  C Hurricane Electric UK  109.00 msec  0.00%  -2.00 msec  C NTT Communications UK  109.00 msec  0.00%  +2.75 msec  C British Telecom UK  110.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Cogent Germany  113.50 msec  0.00%  +2.25 msec  C ESPANIX  128.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Seabone Italy  132.25 msec  0.00%  -5.25 msec  D RIPN@MSK-IX  135.75 msec  0.00%  +3.75 msec  D Sprint Nextel US  169.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D PCCW Germany  174.50 msec  0.00%  -41.50 msec  D Yahoo US  177.25 msec  0.00%  -0.50 msec  D AOL Transit Data Network US  178.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Cogent Communications US  179.00 msec  0.00%  +2.00 msec  D Telia US  179.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Verizon US  184.75 msec  0.00%  +2.50 msec  D AT&T US  186.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D AboveNet Netherlands  188.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D Global Crossing US  198.50 msec  0.00%  +2.25 msec  D Allstream US  199.50 msec  0.00%  +2.25 msec  D Savvis US  203.25 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  E Softlayer US  204.25 msec  0.00%  +4.00 msec  E Qwest US  206.50 msec  0.00%  -1.50 msec  E Level3 US  206.75 msec  0.00%  +2.00 msec  E The Planet US  217.25 msec  0.00%  -0.75 msec  E Rackspace US  221.25 msec  0.00%  +1.75 msec  E TW Telecom US  229.75 msec  0.00%  +2.00 msec  E Cable&Wireless Germany  232.75 msec  0.00%  -3.50 msec  E AboveNet US  240.25 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  E Dreamhost US  241.00 msec  0.00%  -2.75 msec  E Bell Canada  242.75 msec  0.00%  +4.00 msec  E Tata Communications US  243.00 msec  0.00%  -1.75 msec  E XO Communications US  251.25 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  F Hurricane Electric US  261.00 msec  0.00%  +2.00 msec  F PCCW Hong Kong  347.50 msec  0.00%  +2.25 msec  F Pacnet Signapore  352.25 msec  0.00%  +4.00 msec  F Isnet South Africa  361.75 msec  0.00%  +1.50 msec  F Maxnet New Zealand  368.25 msec  0.00%  +1.50 msec  F AboveNet Japan  371.00 msec  0.00%  +2.25 msec  F NTT Japan  376.25 msec  0.00%  -2.50 msec  F Optus Australia  395.00 msec  0.00%  -2.25 msec  F ChinaNet China  409.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  F Telstra Australia  411.75 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  F *Group sum*  *12440.75 msec*    *Group average*  *170.42 msec*  *0.00%*   *D*



*Game servers*

*Spoiler:*





Esport-Servers Germany  79.00 msec  0.00%  -1.75 msec  C Clanhost Netherlands  81.25 msec  0.00%  -1.75 msec  C GS-NET Netherlands  85.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C 247CS Germany  85.67 msec  25.00%  -2.67 msec  C ServerFFS Netherlands  87.00 msec  0.00%  +4.00 msec  C NGI Italy  88.50 msec  0.00%  -2.00 msec  C G-Portal Germany  90.75 msec  0.00%  +4.25 msec  C K-Play Germany  93.00 msec  0.00%  +4.00 msec  C GC-Server Germany  95.50 msec  0.00%  +4.00 msec  C NGZ-Server Germany  96.00 msec  0.00%  -2.25 msec  C Multiplay UK  97.50 msec  0.00%  -4.25 msec  C LB-Server Germany  106.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C Dataplex Hungary  108.25 msec  0.00%  -2.50 msec  C Jolt UK  109.50 msec  0.00%  +2.25 msec  C Fastweb Italy  115.00 msec  0.00%  +4.25 msec  C RDSNET Romania  117.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Gameservers US  180.00 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  D EA US  225.50 msec  0.00%  -5.50 msec  E Valve US  264.50 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  F *Group sum*  *2205.67 msec*    *Group average*  *116.09 msec*  *1.32%*   *C*






Test mode  Ping and download Test completed in  71.328 sec Pings/target  4 Parallel ping threads  4 Targets alive  104 / 104 Test total ping time  15077.67 msec *Average ping/target*  *144.98 msec* *Download speed*  *12902 Kbps*   *1.575 MB/sec*

----------


## deniSun

Report created by  QSpeedTest r21 - Download - Discuss Target list version  201006012211 Target list comment  by Someonefromhell, v0.43 Host OS  Windows 7 x86 Test date and time  24/06/2010 22:00:50 ISP  FORTHNET SA Internet IP  79.103.xxx.xxx BBRAS  bbras-llu-lsf-12L0.forthnet.gr [213.16.253.150] 
*Results per group*

*Spoiler:*





*Greek servers*

*Spoiler:*





Forthnet  34.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B NTUA@GRNET  35.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B OTE  35.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Hellas Online  36.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B On Telecoms  37.00 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  B Netone  97.67 msec  25.00%  -0.33 msec  C Vivodi  99.33 msec  25.00%  -0.67 msec  C Wind  119.33 msec  25.00%  +5.33 msec  C Vodafone  140.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Verizon Hellas  147.00 msec  0.00%  -2.25 msec  D Orange Business Hellas  152.75 msec  0.00%  +2.25 msec  D Cyta Hellas  183.75 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  D *Group sum*  *1118.33 msec*    *Group average*  *93.19 msec*  *6.25%*   *C*



*International servers*

*Spoiler:*





Global Crossing Germany  69.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Tata Communications Germany  75.75 msec  0.00%  -2.00 msec  C Verizon Chech  77.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C Cogent Germany  77.25 msec  0.00%  -2.25 msec  C Google CDN  79.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C GEANT Netherlands  79.75 msec  0.00%  +2.50 msec  C MIX  80.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Cachefly  81.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Google CDN  81.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Telia Germany  82.00 msec  0.00%  -4.75 msec  C Google CDN  82.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Opentransit France  82.50 msec  0.00%  -2.50 msec  C Akamai  86.67 msec  25.00%  +0.00 msec  C AboveNet Netherlands  87.50 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  C Hetzner Germany  88.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C NL-IX  88.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Tinet Netherlands  88.75 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  C Host-Europe Germany  90.50 msec  0.00%  +3.25 msec  C Deutche Telecom Germany  90.75 msec  0.00%  -4.25 msec  C NTT Communications UK  91.25 msec  0.00%  -0.50 msec  C Wanadoo Netherlands  91.75 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  C Hurricane Electric UK  93.33 msec  25.00%  +1.67 msec  C PCCW Germany  93.50 msec  0.00%  -1.25 msec  C Sprint Nextel France  93.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C Savvis Germany  94.00 msec  25.00%  -10.33 msec  C AMS-IX  95.50 msec  0.00%  -2.00 msec  C Tinet US  95.75 msec  0.00%  +3.50 msec  C GEANT UK  96.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C AOL Transit Data Network UK  97.25 msec  0.00%  +3.50 msec  C Seabone Italy  100.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Leaseweb Netherlands  105.00 msec  25.00%  +1.00 msec  C LINX  105.25 msec  0.00%  -2.25 msec  C OVH  105.50 msec  0.00%  -2.50 msec  C ESPANIX  107.67 msec  25.00%  -2.67 msec  C Infostrada Italy  109.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Level 3 Germany  112.50 msec  0.00%  -2.75 msec  C PANAP  113.50 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  C Serverloft Germany  114.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C DE-CIX  119.75 msec  0.00%  +3.50 msec  C British Telecom UK  125.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D RIPN@MSK-IX  127.25 msec  0.00%  +2.25 msec  D AOL Transit Data Network US  169.00 msec  0.00%  -1.75 msec  D Sprint Nextel US  170.00 msec  0.00%  -2.75 msec  D Cogent Communications US  170.00 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  D Yahoo US  170.50 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  D Telia US  173.50 msec  0.00%  -2.25 msec  D Verizon US  173.75 msec  0.00%  -4.75 msec  D AT&T US  193.50 msec  0.00%  -2.25 msec  D Savvis US  197.33 msec  25.00%  +3.33 msec  D Qwest US  200.75 msec  0.00%  +2.25 msec  E Global Crossing US  202.25 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  E Cable&Wireless Germany  208.50 msec  0.00%  -3.00 msec  E TW Telecom US  216.33 msec  25.00%  +1.00 msec  E The Planet US  216.75 msec  0.00%  +2.50 msec  E Allstream US  225.75 msec  0.00%  -2.75 msec  E Tata Communications US  234.50 msec  0.00%  -2.50 msec  E Rackspace US  235.50 msec  0.00%  -2.25 msec  E XO Communications US  239.00 msec  0.00%  +3.00 msec  E Softlayer US  241.25 msec  0.00%  -1.75 msec  E Level3 US  243.00 msec  0.00%  -3.00 msec  E AboveNet US  245.50 msec  0.00%  +13.50 msec  E Dreamhost US  249.00 msec  25.00%  -0.33 msec  E Hurricane Electric US  269.50 msec  0.00%  +2.75 msec  F Bell Canada  321.25 msec  0.00%  -46.25 msec  F Isnet South Africa  339.50 msec  0.00%  +3.00 msec  F ChinaNet China  362.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F AboveNet Japan  364.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F NTT Japan  370.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F Maxnet New Zealand  378.50 msec  0.00%  -2.25 msec  F PCCW Hong Kong  386.00 msec  0.00%  -2.25 msec  F Optus Australia  395.50 msec  0.00%  -2.50 msec  F Pacnet Signapore  399.75 msec  0.00%  +3.00 msec  F Telstra Australia  405.25 msec  0.00%  -2.50 msec  F *Group sum*  *12225.33 msec*    *Group average*  *167.47 msec*  *2.74%*   *D*



*Game servers*

*Spoiler:*





247CS Germany  74.25 msec  0.00%  -1.00 msec  B G-Portal Germany  75.50 msec  0.00%  -2.50 msec  C NGZ-Server Germany  77.50 msec  0.00%  -2.50 msec  C LB-Server Germany  78.00 msec  0.00%  -2.25 msec  C Esport-Servers Germany  78.25 msec  0.00%  -3.00 msec  C GC-Server Germany  81.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C ServerFFS Netherlands  83.50 msec  0.00%  +2.50 msec  C Jolt UK  88.33 msec  25.00%  +0.33 msec  C K-Play Germany  90.67 msec  25.00%  -3.00 msec  C Multiplay UK  91.75 msec  0.00%  -2.75 msec  C Fastweb Italy  95.33 msec  25.00%  +0.67 msec  C RDSNET Romania  100.50 msec  0.00%  +2.00 msec  C Clanhost Netherlands  101.00 msec  25.00%  +3.00 msec  C NGI Italy  106.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C GS-NET Netherlands  115.50 msec  0.00%  +2.25 msec  C Dataplex Hungary  120.33 msec  25.00%  +0.67 msec  C Gameservers US  156.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D EA US  221.75 msec  0.00%  -2.50 msec  E Valve US  243.00 msec  0.00%  +2.25 msec  E *Group sum*  *2078.92 msec*    *Group average*  *109.42 msec*  *6.58%*   *C*






Test mode  Ping only Test completed in  32.975 sec Pings/target  4 Parallel ping threads  4 Targets alive  104 / 104 Test total ping time  15422.58 msec *Average ping/target*  *148.29 msec*

----------


## nnn

*Your WAN IP is 62.1.4 xxxxx**Your BBRAS is 194.219.231.36* *Your ISP is :  FORTHnet SA*Test date and time is Πέμπτη 24-06-2010 and time 22:04:47Server List by Someonefromhell v0.432 Threads in useMOS (mean opinion score), is scaled from 5=best to 1=worst 

*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  8.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Wind  95.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,35Cyta Hellas  111.75 ms  0 %  -2 ms  C  UP  4,35On Telecoms  8.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Vivodi  9.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,40Forthnet  7 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40OTE  7.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Netone  9 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40NTUA@GRNET  8.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,40Vodafone  161.5 ms  0 %  -24 ms  D  UP  4,34Orange Business Hellas  130.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,33Verizon Hellas  158.5 ms  0 %  3 ms  D  UP  4,28*Total ping time is*  717.25 ms     




*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





DE-CIX  112 ms  0 %  -3 ms  C  UP  4,35AMS-IX  124.5 ms  0 %  4 ms  C  UP  4,33LINX  75.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36NL-IX  90 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36RIPN@MSK-IX  125.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,33ESPANIX  91.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35MIX  43.75 ms  25 %   1 ms  B  DOWN  1,58PANAP  129 ms  0 %  -8 ms  D  UP  4,34Akamai  8.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Cachefly  47.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Google CDN  70.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37Google CDN  99 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35Google CDN  99 ms  0 %  -8 ms  C  UP  4,36Yahoo US  151.75 ms  0 %  -3 ms  D  DOWN  4,32AT and T US  177.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,24Global Crossing US  170.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  DOWN  4,27Level3 US  248.25 ms  0 %  -2 ms  E  UP  4,02Telia US  182 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,24Qwest US  203.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  UP  4,15Tata Communications US  233 ms  0 %  -3 ms  E  UP  4,08Verizon US  167 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,27Savvis US  196.5 ms  0 %  23 ms  D  UP  4,02America Online Transit Data Network US  149 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,32Cogent Communications US  149 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,32Hurricane Electric US  261.75 ms  0 %  -75 ms  F  UP  4,34AboveNet US  282.5 ms  0 %  -67 ms  F  UP  4,32XO Communications US  269.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  F  UP  3,93Sprint Nextel US  146.75 ms  0 %  -4 ms  D  UP  4,33Allstream US  219.75 ms  0 %  -8 ms  E  UP  4,16Telecom US  191.25 ms  0 %  -2 ms  D  UP  4,21Deutche Telecom Germany  108 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  UP  4,34Global Crossing Germany  52.25 ms  0 %  6 ms  B  UP  4,37Cogent Germany  93.5 ms  0 %  -3 ms  C  UP  4,36Telia Germany  86.75 ms  0 %  -25 ms  C  UP  4,39Level 3 Germany  94.75 ms  0 %  -4 ms  C  UP  4,36Tata Communications Germany  90.75 ms  0 %  4 ms  C  UP  4,35Savvis Germany  73.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  B  UP  4,37Cable and Wireless Germany  78.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36PCCW Germany  80.75 ms  0 %  -10 ms  C  UP  4,37NTT Communications UK  88.25 ms  0 %  6 ms  C  UP  4,35America Online Transit Data Network UK  87.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36Tinet US  69.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37GEANT UK  64 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  DOWN  4,37British Telecom UK  96.75 ms  0 %  -9 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Hurricane Electric UK  128 ms  0 %  -6 ms  D  UP  4,34Tinet Netherlands  89.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36AboveNet Netherlands  98.25 ms  0 %  6 ms  C  UP  4,34Wanadoo Netherlands  93.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,35GEANT Netherlands  58.5 ms  0 %  4 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Opentransit France  68 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Sprint Nextel France  68.25 ms  0 %  3 ms  B  DOWN  4,36Seabone Italy  47 ms  25 %   0 ms  B  DOWN  1,58Infostrada Italy  73.25 ms  0 %  14 ms  B  DOWN  4,35Telstra Australia  379.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  DOWN  3,41Optus Australia  420.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  UP  3,21NTT Japan  341.5 ms  0 %  -3 ms  F  UP  3,63AboveNet Japan  401.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  UP  3,31Verizon Chech  102.25 ms  0 %  -5 ms  C  UP  4,35ChinaNet China  394.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  UP  3,34PCCW Hong Kong  336.75 ms  0 %  -89 ms  F  UP  4,30Pacnet Singapore  441 ms  0 %  39 ms  F  UP  2,70Isnet South Africa  358.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  UP  3,52Maxnet New Zealand  459.75 ms  0 %  -4 ms  F  UP  3,05Bell Canada  226 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  DOWN  4,08Leaseweb Netherlands  124 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  UP  4,33The Planet US  215.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  UP  4,12Softlayer US  208 ms  0 %  -13 ms  E  UP  4,23Dreamhost US  233.25 ms  0 %  -7 ms  E  UP  4,11Rackspace US  232.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  UP  4,06Serverloft Germany  107.75 ms  0 %  -13 ms  C  UP  4,36Host-Europe Germany  77.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36Hetzner Germany  78 ms  0 %  -3 ms  C  UP  4,37OVH  62.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37*Total ping time is*  11606 ms     




*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGI Italy  114.75 ms  0 %  5 ms  C  UP  4,33NGZ-Server Germany  79.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36K-Play Germany  86.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,36GC-Server Germany  69.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37247CS Germany  58.25 ms  25 %   -2 ms  B  DOWN  1,57Jolt UK  61.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  B  UP  4,37Multiplay UK  65.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,37ServerFFS Netherlands  95.75 ms  0 %  -9 ms  C  UP  4,36GS-NET Netherlands  118.75 ms  0 %  -3 ms  C  UP  4,34EA US  208.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  DOWN  4,14Valve US  242.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  UP  4,01Gameservers US  134.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,33esport-servers de  103.75 ms  0 %  20 ms  C  UP  4,32Clanhost Netherlands  88.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  UP  4,35RDSNET Romania   119.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,34Fastweb Italy  47.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Dataplex Hungary  100.25 ms  0 %  -2 ms  C  UP  4,35LB-Server Germany  83.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36G-Portal Germany  86.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  UP  4,36*Total ping time is*  1965.25 ms     



*Total ping time is* *14288.5 ms*  8  18  38  17  11  12Greek servers  717.25  65,20 msInternational servers  11606  161,19 msGameservers  1965.25  109,18 ms 
Test date and time is Πέμπτη 24-06-2010 and time 22:04:44Cogentco   0,53Mirrorservice   0,15Apple   1,37Nvidia   1,02Microsoft   0,46LeaseWeb   0,54ServerBoost   1,01ThinkBroadband   0,87Cachefly   1,81Ovh   0,89Ntua   2,29Forthnet   2,02Otenet   1,19RootBSD   0,53*Average speed for 14 hosts*  1,05 MB/s
not good

----------


## Braxos

*Your WAN IP is 79.103 xxxxx**Your BBRAS is 194.219.239.209* *Your ISP is :  FORTHnet SA*Test date and time is Πέμπτη 24-06-2010 and time 22:12:39Server List by Someonefromhell v0.422 Threads in useMOS (mean opinion score), is scaled from 5=best to 1=worst 

*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  21.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,39Wind  106.5 ms  0 %  -11 ms  C  UP  4,36Cyta Hellas  178 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,24On Telecoms  21.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  UP  4,39Vivodi  79.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  UP  4,36Forthnet  20.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  A  UP  4,39OTE  21.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  UP  4,39Netone  73.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37NTUA@GRNET  21.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  UP  4,39Vodafone  102.5 ms  25 %   11 ms  C  UP  1,50Orange Business Hellas  136.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,33Verizon Hellas  135.25 ms  0 %  -2 ms  D  UP  4,33*Total ping time is*  918.75 ms     




*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





DE-CIX  62.75 ms  25 %   2 ms  B  UP  1,56AMS-IX  87.25 ms  0 %  -11 ms  C  UP  4,37LINX  41.25 ms  50 %   8 ms  B  UP  2,75NL-IX  69.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  UP  4,37RIPN@MSK-IX  111.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,34ESPANIX  100.75 ms  0 %  -12 ms  C  UP  4,36MIX  52.5 ms  25 %   28 ms  B  UP  1,52PANAP  103 ms  0 %  -3 ms  C  UP  4,35Akamai  77.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36Cachefly  63.75 ms  0 %  -11 ms  B  UP  4,38Google CDN  73.5 ms  0 %  15 ms  B  UP  4,35Google CDN  79 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36Google CDN  59 ms  25 %   1 ms  B  UP  1,57Yahoo US  77 ms  50 %   8 ms  C  UP  2,85AT and T US  128.25 ms  25 %   1 ms  D  UP  1,50Global Crossing US  184 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,22Level3 US  175.75 ms  25 %   1 ms  D  UP  1,38Telia US  160.25 ms  0 %  11 ms  D  UP  4,23Qwest US  184.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,22Tata Communications US  225.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  UP  4,08Verizon US  158.75 ms  0 %  -3 ms  D  UP  4,31Savvis US  183.75 ms  0 %  -10 ms  D  UP  4,28America Online Transit Data Network US  114.5 ms  25 %   27 ms  C  UP  1,41Cogent Communications US  157.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,30Hurricane Electric US  239.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  UP  4,03AboveNet US  217.25 ms  0 %  12 ms  E  UP  4,03XO Communications US  225 ms  0 %  -1 ms  E  UP  4,09Sprint Nextel US  155.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  UP  4,29Allstream US  209.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  E  UP  4,15Telecom US  202.75 ms  0 %  -8 ms  E  UP  4,21Deutche Telecom Germany  71.25 ms  0 %  6 ms  B  UP  4,36Global Crossing Germany  60.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Cogent Germany  60.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Telia Germany  76.5 ms  0 %  22 ms  C  UP  4,34Level 3 Germany  98.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  UP  4,35Tata Communications Germany  60.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  UP  4,37Savvis Germany  71.75 ms  0 %  5 ms  B  UP  4,36Cable and Wireless Germany  144.5 ms  0 %  10 ms  D  UP  4,28PCCW Germany  77.5 ms  25 %   -90 ms  C  UP  1,74NTT Communications UK  79.5 ms  0 %  9 ms  C  UP  4,35America Online Transit Data Network UK  56.75 ms  25 %   -1 ms  B  UP  1,57Tinet US  84.5 ms  0 %  -25 ms  C  UP  4,39GEANT UK  77.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36British Telecom UK  106.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,34Hurricane Electric UK  78 ms  0 %  5 ms  C  UP  4,36Tinet Netherlands  65 ms  0 %  12 ms  B  UP  4,36AboveNet Netherlands  67.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Wanadoo Netherlands  84 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36GEANT Netherlands  68.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Opentransit France  52.5 ms  25 %   13 ms  B  UP  1,55Sprint Nextel France  78 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36Seabone Italy  98.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35Infostrada Italy  82.25 ms  0 %  3 ms  C  UP  4,36Telstra Australia  290.25 ms  25 %   11 ms  F  UP  1,04Optus Australia  379.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  UP  3,41NTT Japan  264.5 ms  25 %   32 ms  F  UP  1,02AboveNet Japan  354.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  F  UP  3,52Verizon Chech  71.5 ms  0 %  -10 ms  B  UP  4,38ChinaNet China  329.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  UP  3,66PCCW Hong Kong  275.5 ms  25 %   -31 ms  F  UP  1,26Pacnet Singapore  384.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  UP  3,38Isnet South Africa  320.25 ms  0 %  13 ms  F  UP  3,58Maxnet New Zealand  365.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  UP  3,48Bell Canada  245.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  UP  4,00Leaseweb Netherlands  84.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36The Planet US  168.5 ms  25 %   -136 ms  D  UP  1,74Softlayer US  216.25 ms  0 %  16 ms  E  UP  4,00Dreamhost US  250 ms  0 %  -7 ms  E  UP  4,05Rackspace US  223.75 ms  0 %  3 ms  E  UP  4,07Serverloft Germany  74.25 ms  25 %   129 ms  B  UP  1,02Host-Europe Germany  80 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36Hetzner Germany  58.75 ms  25 %   0 ms  B  UP  1,57OVH  103.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35*Total ping time is*  10321 ms     




*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGI Italy  101 ms  0 %  12 ms  C  UP  4,33NGZ-Server Germany  65.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  UP  4,37K-Play Germany  96 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,35GC-Server Germany  73 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,37247CS Germany  48.75 ms  25 %   -11 ms  B  UP  1,60Jolt UK  80.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,36Multiplay UK  75.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  UP  4,36ServerFFS Netherlands  72.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  UP  4,36GS-NET Netherlands  86.25 ms  0 %  -10 ms  C  UP  4,37EA US  168.5 ms  25 %   0 ms  D  UP  1,41Valve US  173 ms  25 %   1 ms  D  UP  1,39Gameservers US  147 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,32esport-servers de  47 ms  25 %   -10 ms  B  UP  1,60Clanhost Netherlands  104 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,35RDSNET Romania   90.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,35Fastweb Italy  86.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36Dataplex Hungary  114.25 ms  0 %  -11 ms  C  UP  4,35LB-Server Germany  68.75 ms  0 %  -2 ms  B  UP  4,37G-Portal Germany  61.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37*Total ping time is*  1759 ms     



*Total ping time is* *12998.75 ms*  5  28  35  17  10  9Greek servers  918.75  83,52 msInternational servers  10321  143,35 msGameservers  1759  97,72 ms


Test date and time is Πέμπτη 24-06-2010 and time 22:14:27Cogentco   0,03Mirrorservice   0,05Apple   0,04Nvidia   0,04Microsoft   0,05LeaseWeb   0,02ServerBoost   0,06ThinkBroadband   0,07Cachefly   0,10Ovh   0,04Ntua   1,96Forthnet   1,95Otenet   2,02RootBSD   0,02*Average speed for 14 hosts*  0,46 MB/s

----------


## antonis556

Report created by  QSpeedTest r21 - Download - Discuss Target list version  201006012211 Target list comment  by Someonefromhell, v0.43 Host OS  Windows XP x86 Test date and time  25/06/2010 12:30:11 ISP  ON S.A. Internet IP  92.118.xxx.xxx BBRAS  N/A (non-responsive BBRAS) 
*Results per group*

*Spoiler:*





*Greek servers*

*Spoiler:*





NTUA@GRNET  6.50 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  A OTE  6.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A On Telecoms  6.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Wind  6.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Vodafone  7.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Vivodi  7.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Cyta Hellas  7.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Hellas Online  7.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Forthnet  7.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Netone  7.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Orange Business Hellas  118.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Verizon Hellas  129.50 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  D *Group sum*  *318.50 msec*    *Group average*  *26.54 msec*  *0.00%*   *A*



*International servers*

*Spoiler:*





Akamai  6.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Seabone Italy  47.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Serverloft Germany  58.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Hetzner Germany  59.75 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  B Cachefly  61.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Google CDN  61.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Leaseweb Netherlands  62.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B NTT Communications UK  63.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B GEANT UK  63.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B AOL Transit Data Network UK  63.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Wanadoo Netherlands  64.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B LINX  64.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Google CDN  66.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B AboveNet Netherlands  66.50 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  B AMS-IX  67.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Telia Germany  67.75 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  B NL-IX  68.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B British Telecom UK  68.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B Tinet US  69.50 msec  0.00%  +6.25 msec  B Host-Europe Germany  70.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B DE-CIX  70.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Hurricane Electric UK  71.75 msec  0.00%  +1.75 msec  B Sprint Nextel France  72.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Google CDN  72.50 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  B OVH  73.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B MIX  73.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Tinet Netherlands  74.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Global Crossing Germany  74.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B PANAP  75.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Level 3 Germany  77.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Tata Communications Germany  78.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C GEANT Netherlands  78.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Savvis Germany  81.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Opentransit France  81.25 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  C Deutche Telecom Germany  83.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Cable&Wireless Germany  84.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Verizon Chech  84.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Infostrada Italy  85.25 msec  0.00%  -0.50 msec  C PCCW Germany  86.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C ESPANIX  94.25 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  C RIPN@MSK-IX  108.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C AOL Transit Data Network US  137.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Verizon US  139.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Sprint Nextel US  144.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Cogent Germany  145.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Yahoo US  148.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Cogent Communications US  153.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Global Crossing US  155.25 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  D AT&T US  155.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Savvis US  161.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Telia US  163.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Softlayer US  169.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D The Planet US  172.25 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  D Rackspace US  174.50 msec  0.00%  -0.50 msec  D Allstream US  183.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Bell Canada  185.50 msec  0.00%  -1.50 msec  D Level3 US  186.25 msec  0.00%  -0.50 msec  D TW Telecom US  190.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Qwest US  191.00 msec  0.00%  -2.00 msec  D XO Communications US  206.25 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  E Hurricane Electric US  215.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E AboveNet US  218.00 msec  0.00%  +15.50 msec  E Dreamhost US  229.25 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  E Isnet South Africa  257.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Tata Communications US  321.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  F ChinaNet China  325.50 msec  0.00%  +1.75 msec  F NTT Japan  344.75 msec  0.00%  -3.25 msec  F AboveNet Japan  347.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Maxnet New Zealand  348.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Telstra Australia  352.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Optus Australia  363.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  F Pacnet Signapore  365.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F PCCW Hong Kong  372.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F *Group sum*  *10118.50 msec*    *Group average*  *138.61 msec*  *0.00%*   *D*



*Game servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGZ-Server Germany  52.25 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  B G-Portal Germany  58.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B GS-NET Netherlands  59.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Clanhost Netherlands  59.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B K-Play Germany  61.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B GC-Server Germany  61.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Esport-Servers Germany  64.75 msec  0.00%  -0.75 msec  B LB-Server Germany  66.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Multiplay UK  68.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B 247CS Germany  68.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Jolt UK  71.75 msec  0.00%  -0.75 msec  B ServerFFS Netherlands  72.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Dataplex Hungary  82.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Fastweb Italy  83.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C NGI Italy  88.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C RDSNET Romania  91.00 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  C Gameservers US  141.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D EA US  194.50 msec  0.00%  -4.00 msec  D Valve US  256.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F *Group sum*  *1702.75 msec*    *Group average*  *89.62 msec*  *0.00%*   *C*






Test mode  Ping and download Test completed in  46.89 sec Pings/target  4 Parallel ping threads  4 Targets alive  104 / 104 Test total ping time  12139.75 msec *Average ping/target*  *116.73 msec* *Download speed*  *11548 Kbps*   *1.410 MB/sec*

----------


## antonis556

Report created by  QSpeedTest r29 - Download - Discuss Target list used  201006301545 by Someonefromhell, v0.43 Host OS / CPU cores  Windows XP x86 / 3 Test date and time  30/06/2010 23:28:46 ISP  ON S.A. Internet IP  92.118.xxx.xxx BBRAS  N/A (non-responsive BBRAS) 
*Results per group*

*Spoiler:*





*Greek servers*

*Spoiler:*





On Telecoms  6.25 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  A NTUA@GRNET  6.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A OTE  6.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Vodafone  6.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Wind  7.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  A Forthnet  7.25 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  A Hellas Online  7.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  A Vivodi  7.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Cyta Hellas  7.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Netone  8.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Orange Business Hellas  122.50 msec  0.00%  -3.50 msec  C Verizon Hellas  135.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D *Group sum*  *329.50 msec*    *Group average*  *27.46 msec*  *0.00%*   *A*



*International servers*

*Spoiler:*





Akamai  6.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Serverloft Germany  51.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Telia Germany  52.25 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  B Hetzner Germany  55.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Leaseweb Netherlands  62.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Cachefly  63.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Seabone Italy  63.50 msec  0.00%  +7.00 msec  B Wanadoo Netherlands  64.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Google CDN  65.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Google CDN  67.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B OVH  67.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B British Telecom UK  67.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B GEANT UK  69.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Tinet US  69.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B NTT Communications UK  69.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B PANAP  69.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Hurricane Electric UK  69.25 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  B AboveNet Netherlands  69.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B AMS-IX  69.50 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  B Infostrada Italy  70.25 msec  0.00%  -2.25 msec  B LINX  70.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B AOL Transit Data Network UK  70.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Google CDN  71.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B NL-IX  71.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Host-Europe Germany  73.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Sprint Nextel France  75.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C MIX  76.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Global Crossing Germany  76.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C Tinet Netherlands  80.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C PCCW Germany  81.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Level 3 Germany  83.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Tata Communications Germany  84.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Savvis Germany  85.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C GEANT Netherlands  86.00 msec  0.00%  +2.50 msec  C DE-CIX  87.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Opentransit France  88.00 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  C Verizon Chech  89.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Deutche Telecom Germany  90.00 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  C ESPANIX  90.75 msec  0.00%  -0.50 msec  C RIPN@MSK-IX  108.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Cogent Germany  142.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D AOL Transit Data Network US  143.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D Verizon US  146.25 msec  0.00%  -0.50 msec  D Sprint Nextel US  149.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Yahoo US  149.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Cogent Communications US  155.50 msec  0.00%  -0.75 msec  D Telia US  156.75 msec  0.00%  +10.50 msec  D Global Crossing US  157.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D AT&T US  162.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Savvis US  167.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Bell Canada  171.50 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  D The Planet US  172.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Qwest US  175.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Softlayer US  176.75 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  D Rackspace US  180.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Allstream US  183.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D TW Telecom US  187.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Level3 US  188.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D AboveNet US  198.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D XO Communications US  213.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Hurricane Electric US  217.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Cable&Wireless Germany  218.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E Dreamhost US  232.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E Isnet South Africa  257.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F ChinaNet China  308.67 msec  25.00%  -0.33 msec  F Tata Communications US  325.25 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  F NTT Japan  332.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F AboveNet Japan  348.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Telstra Australia  352.25 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  F Maxnet New Zealand  352.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Optus Australia  370.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F PCCW Hong Kong  372.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F Pacnet Signapore  372.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F *Group sum*  *10315.17 msec*    *Group average*  *141.30 msec*  *0.34%*   *D*



*Game servers*

*Spoiler:*





Esport-Servers Germany  50.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B G-Portal Germany  50.75 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  B 247CS Germany  53.25 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  B NGZ-Server Germany  53.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B K-Play Germany  55.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Multiplay UK  59.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B GS-NET Netherlands  60.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Clanhost Netherlands  61.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Jolt UK  61.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B GC-Server Germany  63.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B ServerFFS Netherlands  64.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B LB-Server Germany  66.50 msec  0.00%  -1.00 msec  B Fastweb Italy  82.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C NGI Italy  95.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C Dataplex Hungary  100.75 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  C Gameservers US  149.75 msec  0.00%  -2.25 msec  D RDSNET Romania  168.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D EA US  188.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Valve US  243.75 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  E *Group sum*  *1726.25 msec*    *Group average*  *90.86 msec*  *0.00%*   *C*






Test mode  Ping and download Test completed in  61.765 sec Pings/target  4 Parallel ping threads  4 Targets alive  104 / 104 Test total ping time  12370.92 msec *Average ping/target*  *118.95 msec* *Download speed - Domestic*  *11516 Kbps*  *1.406 MB/sec* *Download speed - International*  *11098 Kbps*  *1.355 MB/sec*

----------


## Andreaslar

Report created by  QSpeedTest r29 - Download - Discuss Target list used  201006301545 by Someonefromhell, v0.43 Host OS / CPU cores  Windows 7 x64 / 2 Test date and time  30/06/2010 23:56:27 ISP  FORTHNET SA Internet IP  62.1.xxx.xxx BBRAS  bbras-llu-kln-12L0.forthnet.gr [194.219.231.33] 
*Results per group*

*Spoiler:*





*Greek servers*

*Spoiler:*





Vivodi  22.50 msec  0.00%  +2.50 msec  A On Telecoms  23.25 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  A Hellas Online  30.75 msec  0.00%  -4.25 msec  B NTUA@GRNET  47.50 msec  0.00%  +3.00 msec  B OTE  51.75 msec  0.00%  -2.00 msec  B Netone  54.50 msec  0.00%  +3.25 msec  B Forthnet  54.75 msec  0.00%  -25.75 msec  B Wind  109.00 msec  0.00%  +1.75 msec  C Cyta Hellas  116.75 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  C Orange Business Hellas  153.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Vodafone  170.50 msec  0.00%  -1.25 msec  D Verizon Hellas  208.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  E *Group sum*  *1042.75 msec*    *Group average*  *86.90 msec*  *0.00%*   *C*



*International servers*

*Spoiler:*





Akamai  23.00 msec  0.00%  -2.25 msec  A Seabone Italy  70.00 msec  0.00%  -5.50 msec  B PCCW Germany  74.75 msec  0.00%  -2.50 msec  B Cachefly  75.00 msec  0.00%  +4.75 msec  C MIX  76.75 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  C Host-Europe Germany  78.75 msec  0.00%  -0.50 msec  C OVH  80.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C Hetzner Germany  82.50 msec  0.00%  +6.75 msec  C Tinet US  82.50 msec  0.00%  +1.75 msec  C Cable&Wireless Germany  87.25 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  C Global Crossing Germany  89.00 msec  0.00%  +3.00 msec  C LINX  92.25 msec  0.00%  +1.75 msec  C Sprint Nextel France  92.75 msec  0.00%  +1.75 msec  C Google CDN  93.00 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  C Cogent Germany  93.50 msec  0.00%  +2.75 msec  C Infostrada Italy  95.00 msec  0.00%  +6.50 msec  C AOL Transit Data Network UK  95.50 msec  0.00%  -0.50 msec  C Opentransit France  96.00 msec  0.00%  -4.25 msec  C Tinet Netherlands  97.25 msec  0.00%  +4.00 msec  C NTT Communications UK  100.50 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  C Hurricane Electric UK  105.25 msec  0.00%  -7.25 msec  C Savvis Germany  105.75 msec  0.00%  -2.00 msec  C GEANT Netherlands  106.50 msec  0.00%  -4.50 msec  C Google CDN  109.50 msec  0.00%  +3.00 msec  C Google CDN  110.50 msec  0.00%  -1.25 msec  C British Telecom UK  112.75 msec  0.00%  +1.50 msec  C ESPANIX  118.50 msec  0.00%  -4.00 msec  C Tata Communications Germany  124.75 msec  0.00%  -1.25 msec  C RIPN@MSK-IX  128.00 msec  0.00%  +2.50 msec  D Serverloft Germany  129.75 msec  0.00%  +3.25 msec  D Leaseweb Netherlands  134.00 msec  25.00%  -0.33 msec  D NL-IX  136.75 msec  0.00%  -2.50 msec  D AMS-IX  138.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D AboveNet Netherlands  139.50 msec  0.00%  +5.50 msec  D Level 3 Germany  141.00 msec  0.00%  +6.00 msec  D DE-CIX  143.50 msec  0.00%  +4.50 msec  D PANAP  150.50 msec  0.00%  -3.75 msec  D GEANT UK  153.00 msec  0.00%  -0.75 msec  D Deutche Telecom Germany  161.25 msec  0.00%  -4.75 msec  D Verizon Chech  161.75 msec  0.00%  -15.25 msec  D Wanadoo Netherlands  163.00 msec  25.00%  -1.67 msec  D Telia Germany  164.00 msec  0.00%  -3.00 msec  D AOL Transit Data Network US  166.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Sprint Nextel US  167.75 msec  0.00%  -1.25 msec  D Cogent Communications US  171.00 msec  0.00%  -0.50 msec  D Verizon US  176.75 msec  0.00%  -2.00 msec  D Yahoo US  179.00 msec  0.00%  -6.75 msec  D Global Crossing US  197.25 msec  0.00%  -1.25 msec  D AT&T US  198.00 msec  0.00%  -3.25 msec  D Qwest US  200.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E Rackspace US  208.75 msec  0.00%  +1.50 msec  E TW Telecom US  210.25 msec  0.00%  -4.50 msec  E Tata Communications US  228.50 msec  0.00%  +4.00 msec  E Telia US  228.75 msec  0.00%  -4.50 msec  E XO Communications US  240.00 msec  0.00%  -2.00 msec  E Bell Canada  241.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E Allstream US  243.00 msec  0.00%  +1.75 msec  E Savvis US  246.75 msec  0.00%  -1.75 msec  E Hurricane Electric US  248.25 msec  0.00%  -2.00 msec  E Softlayer US  249.25 msec  0.00%  +1.50 msec  E The Planet US  249.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  E Level3 US  255.75 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  F Dreamhost US  273.00 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  F AboveNet US  294.75 msec  0.00%  -6.00 msec  F PCCW Hong Kong  309.50 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  F Isnet South Africa  349.00 msec  0.00%  -2.75 msec  F NTT Japan  369.00 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  F Maxnet New Zealand  384.75 msec  0.00%  -4.00 msec  F Telstra Australia  385.25 msec  0.00%  +3.75 msec  F AboveNet Japan  424.00 msec  0.00%  -1.75 msec  F Optus Australia  437.50 msec  0.00%  +2.00 msec  F ChinaNet China  443.25 msec  0.00%  +3.75 msec  F Pacnet Signapore  460.75 msec  0.00%  +4.50 msec  F *Group sum*  *13050.75 msec*    *Group average*  *178.78 msec*  *0.68%*   *D*



*Game servers*

*Spoiler:*





Fastweb Italy  61.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B Multiplay UK  84.75 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  C NGZ-Server Germany  85.25 msec  0.00%  -3.00 msec  C LB-Server Germany  85.25 msec  0.00%  -3.00 msec  C 247CS Germany  86.50 msec  0.00%  -4.75 msec  C GC-Server Germany  88.00 msec  0.00%  -0.50 msec  C Jolt UK  92.00 msec  0.00%  -3.50 msec  C G-Portal Germany  126.50 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  D Esport-Servers Germany  126.75 msec  0.00%  -0.50 msec  D K-Play Germany  133.00 msec  0.00%  +4.00 msec  D GS-NET Netherlands  134.00 msec  0.00%  -1.00 msec  D NGI Italy  135.75 msec  0.00%  +1.50 msec  D ServerFFS Netherlands  138.00 msec  0.00%  -0.50 msec  D Clanhost Netherlands  145.75 msec  0.00%  +4.00 msec  D Dataplex Hungary  146.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D RDSNET Romania  156.00 msec  0.00%  +1.75 msec  D Gameservers US  161.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Valve US  241.50 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  E EA US  269.75 msec  0.00%  +5.00 msec  F *Group sum*  *2498.75 msec*    *Group average*  *131.51 msec*  *0.00%*   *D*






Test mode  Ping and download Test completed in  71.055 sec Pings/target  4 Parallel ping threads  4 Targets alive  104 / 104 Test total ping time  16592.25 msec *Average ping/target*  *159.54 msec* *Download speed - Domestic*  *10191 Kbps*  *1.244 MB/sec* *Download speed - International*  *8456 Kbps*  *1.032 MB/sec*

----------


## nnn

*Your WAN IP is 62.1.4 xxxxx**Your BBRAS is 194.219.231.36* *Your ISP is :  FORTHnet SA*Test date and time is Πέμπτη 01-07-2010 and time 00:00:21Server List by Someonefromhell v0.432 Threads in useMOS (mean opinion score), is scaled from 5=best to 1=worst 

*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  8.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Wind  102.25 ms  0 %  -2 ms  C  UP  4,35Cyta Hellas  94 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,35On Telecoms  10.25 ms  0 %  -6 ms  A  UP  4,41Vivodi  9 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  UP  4,40Forthnet  8 ms  0 %  -1 ms  A  UP  4,40OTE  8 ms  0 %  -1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Netone  8.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  UP  4,40NTUA@GRNET  9 ms  0 %  -2 ms  A  UP  4,40Vodafone  159.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,29Orange Business Hellas  146.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,32Verizon Hellas  199.25 ms  0 %  7 ms  D  DOWN  4,13*Total ping time is*  762.75 ms     




*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





DE-CIX  126 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  DOWN  4,33AMS-IX  124.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,33LINX  81.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  DOWN  4,36NL-IX  97.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,35RIPN@MSK-IX  114.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,34ESPANIX  95.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,35MIX  70 ms  0 %  19 ms  B  UP  4,35PANAP  124.75 ms  0 %  3 ms  C  DOWN  4,33Akamai  41.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,38Cachefly  53 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Google CDN  74.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,36Google CDN  81.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Google CDN  82.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Yahoo US  151.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,32AT and T US  177.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  D  DOWN  4,25Global Crossing US  183.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,22Level3 US  248.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  DOWN  4,00Telia US  206.5 ms  0 %  3 ms  E  DOWN  4,13Qwest US  185.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,21Tata Communications US  211.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  E  DOWN  4,12Verizon US  159.25 ms  0 %  -3 ms  D  DOWN  4,31Savvis US  225.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  UP  4,08America Online Transit Data Network US  159.5 ms  0 %  9 ms  D  UP  4,24Cogent Communications US  156 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,30Hurricane Electric US  242 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  DOWN  4,02AboveNet US  276 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  DOWN  3,88XO Communications US  277.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  UP  3,88Sprint Nextel US  155.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,30Allstream US  227.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  DOWN  4,07Telecom US  193 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,19Deutche Telecom Germany  132.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,33Global Crossing Germany  71.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  DOWN  4,36Cogent Germany  72 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  DOWN  4,36Telia Germany  112.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,34Level 3 Germany  118.25 ms  0 %  3 ms  C  DOWN  4,34Tata Communications Germany  125.75 ms  0 %  -2 ms  D  DOWN  4,34Savvis Germany  66.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Cable and Wireless Germany  76.75 ms  0 %  3 ms  C  DOWN  4,36PCCW Germany  75.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  DOWN  4,36NTT Communications UK  79.75 ms  0 %  6 ms  C  UP  4,35America Online Transit Data Network UK  76.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Tinet US  78 ms  0 %  4 ms  C  DOWN  4,36GEANT UK  103 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  DOWN  4,35British Telecom UK  94.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Hurricane Electric UK  89.25 ms  0 %  15 ms  C  UP  4,34Tinet Netherlands  78 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36AboveNet Netherlands  122.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,33Wanadoo Netherlands  135 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  DOWN  4,33GEANT Netherlands  96.5 ms  0 %  4 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Opentransit France  85 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,36Sprint Nextel France  73.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  DOWN  4,36Seabone Italy  58.5 ms  0 %  -24 ms  B  DOWN  4,40Infostrada Italy  75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Telstra Australia  371.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  F  DOWN  3,47Optus Australia  429.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  F  DOWN  3,19NTT Japan  345.5 ms  0 %  3 ms  F  DOWN  3,55AboveNet Japan  412.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  DOWN  3,25Verizon Chech  134.25 ms  0 %  -3 ms  D  UP  4,33ChinaNet China  384.25 ms  0 %  -3 ms  F  UP  3,42PCCW Hong Kong  301 ms  0 %  -2 ms  F  UP  3,80Pacnet Singapore  435.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  DOWN  3,12Isnet South Africa  328 ms  0 %  -2 ms  F  DOWN  3,68Maxnet New Zealand  360.75 ms  0 %  -2 ms  F  UP  3,53Bell Canada  232.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  E  DOWN  4,07Leaseweb Netherlands  124 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,34The Planet US  237.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  E  UP  4,05Softlayer US  239.25 ms  0 %  -2 ms  E  DOWN  4,05Dreamhost US  236.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  E  DOWN  4,05Rackspace US  193.25 ms  0 %  3 ms  D  DOWN  4,17Serverloft Germany  116.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,34Host-Europe Germany  67 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Hetzner Germany  66.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37OVH  68.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37*Total ping time is*  11784.5 ms     




*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGI Italy  93.5 ms  25 %   -55 ms  C  DOWN  1,64NGZ-Server Germany  68.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37K-Play Germany  117.25 ms  0 %  4 ms  C  DOWN  4,33GC-Server Germany  75.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  DOWN  4,36247CS Germany  66.75 ms  0 %  -2 ms  B  UP  4,37Jolt UK  68.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Multiplay UK  71.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37ServerFFS Netherlands  128.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  UP  4,33GS-NET Netherlands  123.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,33EA US  255.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  F  DOWN  3,96Valve US  233.75 ms  0 %  -3 ms  E  DOWN  4,08Gameservers US  161 ms  0 %  -2 ms  D  DOWN  4,30esport-servers de  114.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,34Clanhost Netherlands  124.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,33RDSNET Romania   144 ms  0 %  4 ms  D  DOWN  4,31Fastweb Italy  47.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Dataplex Hungary  130.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,33LB-Server Germany  69.5 ms  0 %  7 ms  B  DOWN  4,36G-Portal Germany  115 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,34*Total ping time is*  2210.25 ms     



*Total ping time is* *14757.5 ms*  7  19  33  22  11  12Greek servers  762.75  69,34 msInternational servers  11784.5  163,67 msGameservers  2210.25  122,79 ms 



Test date and time is Πέμπτη 01-07-2010 and time 00:00:17Cogentco   0,37Mirrorservice   0,00Apple   0,53Nvidia   1,12Microsoft   0,19LeaseWeb   0,15ServerBoost   0,04ThinkBroadband   0,06Cachefly   1,83Ovh   1,08Ntua   2,05Forthnet   2,17Otenet   1,81RootBSD   0,02*Average speed for 14 hosts*  0,82 MB/s

*International servers test**Your WAN IP is 62.1.4 xxxxx**Your BBRAS is 194.219.231.36* *Your ISP is :  FORTHnet SA*Host list by Someonefromehellftp://ftp.free.fr/ 0.1 MB/sftp://ftp.ovh.net/ 0.3 MB/sftp://ftp.hosteurope.de/ 0.15 MB/sftp://mirror.leaseweb.com/ 0.1 MB/sftp://ftp.sunet.se/ 0.05 MB/sftp://ftp.mirrorservice.org/ 0.15 MB/sftp://ftp.uni-bayreuth.de/ 0.85 MB/sftp://ftp.funet.fi/ 0.05 MB/sftp://ftp5.gwdg.de/ 0.25 MB/sftp://mirror.sov.uk.goscomb.net/ 0.05 MB/sTest date and time is Πέμπτη 01-07-2010 and time 00:05:03 *Line speed for 10 hosts (parallel downloads) is*  2,05 MB/s

----------


## vaggospat13

Report created by  QSpeedTest r29 - Download - Discuss Target list used  201006301545 by Someonefromhell, v0.43 Host OS / CPU cores  Windows XP x86 / 3 Test date and time  01/07/2010 01:07:58 ISP  FORTHNET SA Internet IP  193.92.xxx.xxx BBRAS  bbras-llu-kln-14L0.forthnet.gr [194.219.239.194] 
*Results per group*

*Spoiler:*





*Greek servers*

*Spoiler:*





Forthnet  27.75 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  A OTE  28.25 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  A NTUA@GRNET  28.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Netone  28.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Vivodi  28.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A On Telecoms  29.25 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  A Hellas Online  33.75 msec  0.00%  +4.75 msec  B Cyta Hellas  114.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Wind  121.75 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  C Orange Business Hellas  152.75 msec  0.00%  +1.75 msec  D Verizon Hellas  168.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Vodafone  169.50 msec  0.00%  -0.50 msec  D *Group sum*  *931.25 msec*    *Group average*  *77.60 msec*  *0.00%*   *C*



*International servers*

*Spoiler:*





Akamai  31.50 msec  0.00%  -2.00 msec  B Seabone Italy  72.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Cachefly  76.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Tata Communications Germany  79.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Global Crossing Germany  80.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Telia Germany  82.75 msec  0.00%  -0.75 msec  C Savvis Germany  84.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C MIX  86.00 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  C Hetzner Germany  86.75 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  C Host-Europe Germany  86.75 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  C Google CDN  87.00 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  C Tinet US  88.50 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  C AboveNet Netherlands  90.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Deutche Telecom Germany  90.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Opentransit France  91.50 msec  0.00%  -0.75 msec  C DE-CIX  92.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C LINX  94.00 msec  0.00%  -0.50 msec  C Infostrada Italy  95.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C AMS-IX  97.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Wanadoo Netherlands  97.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Tinet Netherlands  97.25 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  C Cable&Wireless Germany  97.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Sprint Nextel France  98.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C OVH  99.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Google CDN  99.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C AOL Transit Data Network UK  99.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C NTT Communications UK  103.00 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  C British Telecom UK  107.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C NL-IX  107.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Hurricane Electric UK  107.75 msec  0.00%  -1.50 msec  C GEANT Netherlands  109.00 msec  0.00%  -1.00 msec  C Serverloft Germany  111.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C PCCW Germany  114.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C GEANT UK  114.25 msec  0.00%  -0.75 msec  C ESPANIX  115.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Google CDN  123.50 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  C Cogent Germany  124.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C RIPN@MSK-IX  133.50 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  D PANAP  136.00 msec  0.00%  -1.25 msec  D Leaseweb Netherlands  142.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D Level 3 Germany  144.25 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  D Sprint Nextel US  171.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D AOL Transit Data Network US  176.50 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  D Verizon US  178.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Cogent Communications US  180.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Yahoo US  188.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Savvis US  193.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Telia US  196.50 msec  0.00%  -8.00 msec  D Verizon Chech  197.25 msec  0.00%  +24.00 msec  D AT&T US  201.25 msec  0.00%  -0.50 msec  E Global Crossing US  205.75 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  E Qwest US  207.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  E Rackspace US  209.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E TW Telecom US  212.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E Softlayer US  213.00 msec  0.00%  +4.00 msec  E The Planet US  216.00 msec  0.00%  +3.25 msec  E Allstream US  238.75 msec  0.00%  -0.75 msec  E Tata Communications US  239.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E Dreamhost US  239.75 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  E AboveNet US  244.75 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  E XO Communications US  246.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  E Bell Canada  249.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  E Hurricane Electric US  260.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Level3 US  260.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F PCCW Hong Kong  324.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Isnet South Africa  348.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F NTT Japan  367.50 msec  0.00%  -0.50 msec  F AboveNet Japan  378.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F Maxnet New Zealand  379.00 msec  0.00%  -3.00 msec  F Optus Australia  399.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Telstra Australia  401.00 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  F Pacnet Signapore  405.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F ChinaNet China  405.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F *Group sum*  *12412.25 msec*    *Group average*  *170.03 msec*  *0.00%*   *D*



*Game servers*

*Spoiler:*





Fastweb Italy  68.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B 247CS Germany  85.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C K-Play Germany  86.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Multiplay UK  86.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Jolt UK  87.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C NGZ-Server Germany  88.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C LB-Server Germany  89.00 msec  0.00%  -0.75 msec  C ServerFFS Netherlands  91.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C NGI Italy  93.25 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  C GC-Server Germany  96.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Dataplex Hungary  98.75 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  C Clanhost Netherlands  102.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C RDSNET Romania  110.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Esport-Servers Germany  116.75 msec  0.00%  +4.75 msec  C G-Portal Germany  120.00 msec  0.00%  +2.25 msec  C GS-NET Netherlands  133.25 msec  0.00%  +3.50 msec  D Gameservers US  169.75 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  D EA US  215.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Valve US  252.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F *Group sum*  *2189.25 msec*    *Group average*  *115.22 msec*  *0.00%*   *C*






Test mode  Ping and download Test completed in  52.437 sec Pings/target  4 Parallel ping threads  4 Targets alive  104 / 104 Test total ping time  15532.75 msec *Average ping/target*  *149.35 msec* *Download speed - Domestic*  *18765 Kbps*  *2.291 MB/sec* *Download speed - International*  *16601 Kbps*  *2.026 MB/sec*

----------


## andreyas

:Clap:  to parsifal and  :Worthy:  Someonefromhell

----------


## deniSun

Report created by  QSpeedTest r30 - Download - Discuss Target list used  201006301545 by Someonefromhell, v0.43 Test date and time  01/07/2010 12:07:57 Host OS & no. of CPUs  Windows 7 x86 - 2 CPU cores ISP & WAN IP  FORTHNET SA - 79.103.xxx.xxx BBRAS  bbras-llu-lsf-11L0.forthnet.gr [194.219.239.209] Test mode  Speed only Test completed in  30.045 sec *Speed test domestic*  *13955 Kbps or 1.703 MB/sec* *Speed test international*  *13274 Kbps or 1.620 MB/sec*

----------


## antonis556

Report created by  QSpeedTest r30 - Download - Discuss Target list used  201006301545 by Someonefromhell, v0.43 Test date and time  01/07/2010 13:40:13 Host OS & no. of CPUs  Windows XP x86 - 3 CPU cores ISP & WAN IP  ON S.A. - 92.118.xxx.xxx BBRAS  N/A (non-responsive BBRAS) Test mode  Ping and speed Test completed in  48.359 sec Pings/target  4 Parallel ping threads  4 Targets alive  104 / 104 *Average ping/target*  *121.50 msec* *Speed test domestic*  *11572 Kbps or 1.413 MB/sec* *Speed test international*  *11093 Kbps or 1.354 MB/sec* 

*Detailed results*

*Spoiler:*





*Greek servers*

*Spoiler:*





Wind  6.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A OTE  6.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Vodafone  7.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Vivodi  7.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  A Netone  7.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Hellas Online  7.25 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  A Forthnet  7.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A On Telecoms  7.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  A NTUA@GRNET  7.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Cyta Hellas  31.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Orange Business Hellas  126.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Verizon Hellas  144.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D *Group sum*  *365.75 msec*    *Group average*  *30.48 msec*  *0.00%*   *B*



*International servers*

*Spoiler:*





Akamai  6.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Serverloft Germany  50.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Telia Germany  52.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Seabone Italy  54.00 msec  25.00%  +2.67 msec  B Hetzner Germany  55.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Leaseweb Netherlands  62.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Wanadoo Netherlands  64.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Cachefly  66.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Hurricane Electric UK  67.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B OVH  67.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Infostrada Italy  68.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B British Telecom UK  68.25 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  B PANAP  68.50 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  B Google CDN  73.25 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  B AMS-IX  74.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B NL-IX  75.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C DE-CIX  75.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C AboveNet Netherlands  76.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Google CDN  76.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C Tinet US  77.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C GEANT UK  77.50 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  C Host-Europe Germany  77.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C AOL Transit Data Network UK  77.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C LINX  78.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C NTT Communications UK  78.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Sprint Nextel France  79.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Google CDN  80.25 msec  0.00%  +2.00 msec  C MIX  80.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Global Crossing Germany  81.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C PCCW Germany  86.75 msec  0.00%  -1.00 msec  C Tinet Netherlands  89.25 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  C GEANT Netherlands  92.25 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  C Tata Communications Germany  92.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Level 3 Germany  93.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C ESPANIX  93.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Savvis Germany  94.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C Opentransit France  95.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Deutche Telecom Germany  98.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Cable&Wireless Germany  100.25 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  C RIPN@MSK-IX  108.00 msec  0.00%  -0.50 msec  C Telia US  146.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Cogent Germany  146.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Yahoo US  149.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D AOL Transit Data Network US  151.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Cogent Communications US  152.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Verizon US  152.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Sprint Nextel US  153.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Global Crossing US  161.75 msec  0.00%  -0.75 msec  D Verizon Chech  167.75 msec  0.00%  -2.50 msec  D AT&T US  171.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Savvis US  176.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Bell Canada  177.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Qwest US  181.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D The Planet US  183.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Allstream US  183.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Softlayer US  184.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Rackspace US  188.75 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  D TW Telecom US  191.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Level3 US  196.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D AboveNet US  202.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E XO Communications US  221.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Hurricane Electric US  224.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E Dreamhost US  237.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Isnet South Africa  263.50 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  F ChinaNet China  298.25 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  F Tata Communications US  334.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F AboveNet Japan  349.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Maxnet New Zealand  358.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Telstra Australia  360.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F NTT Japan  366.75 msec  0.00%  +11.25 msec  F PCCW Hong Kong  377.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F Pacnet Signapore  379.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  F Optus Australia  383.25 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  F *Group sum*  *10602.25 msec*    *Group average*  *145.24 msec*  *0.34%*   *D*



*Game servers*

*Spoiler:*





Esport-Servers Germany  50.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B G-Portal Germany  51.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B 247CS Germany  52.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B K-Play Germany  55.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Multiplay UK  59.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B NGZ-Server Germany  60.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Jolt UK  61.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B ServerFFS Netherlands  63.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B LB-Server Germany  65.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B GS-NET Netherlands  66.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Clanhost Netherlands  67.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B GC-Server Germany  69.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B RDSNET Romania  83.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Fastweb Italy  88.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Dataplex Hungary  91.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C NGI Italy  103.00 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  C Gameservers US  150.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D EA US  188.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Valve US  241.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E *Group sum*  *1667.50 msec*    *Group average*  *87.76 msec*  *0.00%*   *C*

----------


## andreyas

Με ταυτόγχρονο download απο rapidshare, not bad at all!!
Report created by  QSpeedTest r30 - Download - Discuss Target list used  201006301545 by Someonefromhell, v0.43 Test date and time  01/07/2010 14:10:34 Host OS & no. of CPUs  Windows XP x86 - 2 CPU cores ISP & WAN IP  FORTHNET SA - 178.128.xxx.xxx BBRAS  bbras-llu-kln-21L0.forthnet.gr [194.219.231.83] Test mode  Speed only Test completed in  30.125 sec *Speed test domestic*  *15881 Kbps or 1.939 MB/sec* *Speed test international*  *14810 Kbps or 1.808 MB/sec* 
Report created by  QSpeedTest r30 - Download - Discuss Target list used  201006301545 by Someonefromhell, v0.43 Test date and time  01/07/2010 14:11:43 Host OS & no. of CPUs  Windows XP x86 - 2 CPU cores ISP & WAN IP  FORTHNET SA - 178.128.xxx.xxx BBRAS  bbras-llu-kln-21L0.forthnet.gr [194.219.231.83] Test mode  Ping only Test completed in  27.344 sec Pings/target  4 Parallel ping threads  4 Targets alive  104 / 104 *Average ping/target*  *188.39 msec* 

*Detailed results*

*Spoiler:*





*Greek servers*

*Spoiler:*





Forthnet  29.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Hellas Online  30.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Vivodi  30.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B OTE  30.75 msec  0.00%  -1.00 msec  B NTUA@GRNET  31.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B On Telecoms  31.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Netone  31.75 msec  0.00%  -0.50 msec  B Wind  130.75 msec  0.00%  +1.50 msec  D Cyta Hellas  134.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Vodafone  166.25 msec  0.00%  +2.25 msec  D Orange Business Hellas  250.50 msec  0.00%  -0.50 msec  F Verizon Hellas  261.75 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  F *Group sum*  *1158.50 msec*    *Group average*  *96.54 msec*  *0.00%*   *C*



*International servers*

*Spoiler:*





Akamai  30.25 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  B Cachefly  81.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Telia Germany  84.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C MIX  92.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Cable&Wireless Germany  94.50 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  C Tinet US  96.50 msec  0.00%  -2.25 msec  C Global Crossing Germany  96.50 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  C Wanadoo Netherlands  98.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Host-Europe Germany  99.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Hetzner Germany  99.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Verizon Chech  102.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C AboveNet Netherlands  102.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Infostrada Italy  103.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Deutche Telecom Germany  103.75 msec  0.00%  +3.25 msec  C LINX  105.25 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  C DE-CIX  106.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Tinet Netherlands  110.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C AOL Transit Data Network UK  112.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Level 3 Germany  116.25 msec  0.00%  -2.75 msec  C GEANT Netherlands  118.00 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  C PANAP  126.25 msec  0.00%  -4.25 msec  D Leaseweb Netherlands  132.25 msec  0.00%  +4.00 msec  D GEANT UK  140.25 msec  0.00%  -0.75 msec  D RIPN@MSK-IX  146.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Sprint Nextel US  174.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D AOL Transit Data Network US  182.00 msec  0.00%  -2.00 msec  D Seabone Italy  188.50 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  D Savvis Germany  191.25 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  D Cogent Communications US  192.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D PCCW Germany  193.50 msec  0.00%  +1.50 msec  D Opentransit France  194.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Serverloft Germany  195.50 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  D AMS-IX  198.00 msec  0.00%  -1.75 msec  D Google CDN  198.25 msec  0.00%  +1.75 msec  D British Telecom UK  198.25 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  D NTT Communications UK  199.00 msec  0.00%  -1.00 msec  D Sprint Nextel France  199.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Tata Communications Germany  201.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E NL-IX  202.75 msec  0.00%  -1.50 msec  E Cogent Germany  203.50 msec  0.00%  +1.50 msec  E OVH  206.25 msec  0.00%  -1.75 msec  E Google CDN  209.00 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  E Savvis US  209.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E Global Crossing US  215.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  E Hurricane Electric UK  216.25 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  E Google CDN  218.75 msec  0.00%  +7.75 msec  E TW Telecom US  222.25 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  E Rackspace US  223.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E ESPANIX  227.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E Allstream US  239.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Level3 US  247.25 msec  0.00%  -1.00 msec  E AboveNet US  248.50 msec  0.00%  -0.75 msec  E Dreamhost US  256.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Bell Canada  263.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Verizon US  278.00 msec  0.00%  +1.50 msec  F Telia US  287.25 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  F Yahoo US  288.25 msec  0.00%  -0.75 msec  F Qwest US  307.50 msec  0.00%  -0.75 msec  F AT&T US  307.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  F The Planet US  318.00 msec  25.00%  +1.00 msec  F Tata Communications US  319.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F Softlayer US  325.00 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  F Hurricane Electric US  337.75 msec  0.00%  -1.25 msec  F XO Communications US  350.00 msec  0.00%  +1.50 msec  F NTT Japan  378.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  F AboveNet Japan  390.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Isnet South Africa  397.25 msec  0.00%  +13.25 msec  F Optus Australia  411.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Pacnet Signapore  417.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F PCCW Hong Kong  432.00 msec  0.00%  +1.75 msec  F Maxnet New Zealand  482.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  F Telstra Australia  507.25 msec  0.00%  -0.75 msec  F ChinaNet China  548.00 msec  0.00%  -1.50 msec  F *Group sum*  *15896.50 msec*    *Group average*  *217.76 msec*  *0.34%*   *E*



*Game servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGZ-Server Germany  92.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C LB-Server Germany  92.75 msec  0.00%  -2.00 msec  C Multiplay UK  93.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Jolt UK  95.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C ServerFFS Netherlands  96.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C NGI Italy  97.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C K-Play Germany  97.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C 247CS Germany  98.50 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  C GC-Server Germany  108.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Dataplex Hungary  111.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C RDSNET Romania  114.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C G-Portal Germany  128.25 msec  0.00%  +4.00 msec  D Esport-Servers Germany  130.50 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  D GS-NET Netherlands  135.00 msec  0.00%  -6.00 msec  D Fastweb Italy  164.50 msec  0.00%  -1.00 msec  D Gameservers US  167.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Clanhost Netherlands  222.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E EA US  224.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E Valve US  266.00 msec  0.00%  -0.75 msec  F *Group sum*  *2537.50 msec*    *Group average*  *133.55 msec*  *0.00%*   *D*

----------


## deniSun

Report created by  QSpeedTest r30 - Download - Discuss Target list used  201006301545 by Someonefromhell, v0.43 Test date and time  01/07/2010 14:16:37 Host OS & no. of CPUs  Windows 7 x86 - 2 CPU cores ISP & WAN IP  FORTHNET SA - 79.103.xxx.xxx BBRAS  bbras-llu-lsf-11L0.forthnet.gr [194.219.239.209] Test mode  Speed only Test completed in  30.06 sec *Speed test domestic*  *13947 Kbps or 1.703 MB/sec* *Speed test international*  *13440 Kbps or 1.641 MB/sec*

----------


## arial

Report created by  QSpeedTest r30 - Download - Discuss Target list used  201006301545 by Someonefromhell, v0.43 Test date and time  01/07/2010 16:17:05 Host OS & no. of CPUs  Windows XP x86 - 2 CPU cores ISP & WAN IP  HELLAS ON LINE S.A. - 79.167.xxx.xxx BBRAS  loopback2004.med01.dsl.hol.gr [62.38.0.170] Test mode  Ping and speed Test completed in  83.953 sec Pings/target  4 Parallel ping threads  4 Targets alive  104 / 104 *Average ping/target*  *143.23 msec* *Speed test domestic*  *13023 Kbps or 1.590 MB/sec* *Speed test international*  *12645 Kbps or 1.544 MB/sec* 

*Detailed results*

*Spoiler:*





*Greek servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  24.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A NTUA@GRNET  24.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Wind  25.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A OTE  25.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Vivodi  25.75 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  A Forthnet  25.75 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  A Orange Business Hellas  26.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A On Telecoms  26.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  A Netone  27.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Vodafone  67.75 msec  0.00%  +40.25 msec  B Cyta Hellas  102.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Verizon Hellas  141.75 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  D *Group sum*  *542.50 msec*    *Group average*  *45.21 msec*  *0.00%*   *B*



*International servers*

*Spoiler:*





DE-CIX  73.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Host-Europe Germany  77.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Tata Communications Germany  79.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C LINX  82.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Leaseweb Netherlands  84.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C PANAP  85.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Telia Germany  86.50 msec  0.00%  -7.75 msec  C Hetzner Germany  87.00 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  C Tinet US  88.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Tinet Netherlands  88.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C MIX  89.67 msec  25.00%  +9.67 msec  C NTT Communications UK  92.75 msec  0.00%  +2.25 msec  C GEANT UK  93.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Cachefly  93.50 msec  0.00%  -7.25 msec  C British Telecom UK  93.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Serverloft Germany  94.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Verizon Chech  94.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C AOL Transit Data Network UK  95.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Savvis Germany  96.00 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  C OVH  96.50 msec  0.00%  -7.25 msec  C Deutche Telecom Germany  97.75 msec  0.00%  -2.00 msec  C Akamai  98.00 msec  0.00%  -5.50 msec  C Google CDN  98.50 msec  0.00%  +6.75 msec  C AboveNet Netherlands  100.25 msec  0.00%  +7.00 msec  C Opentransit France  100.33 msec  25.00%  +9.67 msec  C Google CDN  100.50 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  C Wanadoo Netherlands  101.25 msec  0.00%  -6.75 msec  C Global Crossing Germany  101.25 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  C Cable&Wireless Germany  101.50 msec  0.00%  -0.50 msec  C AMS-IX  101.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C NL-IX  101.50 msec  0.00%  -6.75 msec  C PCCW Germany  101.75 msec  0.00%  +14.00 msec  C GEANT Netherlands  102.25 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  C Sprint Nextel France  102.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Level 3 Germany  103.50 msec  0.00%  +3.75 msec  C Infostrada Italy  104.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Cogent Germany  106.50 msec  0.00%  +7.00 msec  C Hurricane Electric UK  115.50 msec  0.00%  -2.75 msec  C Google CDN  118.00 msec  0.00%  -5.75 msec  C RIPN@MSK-IX  120.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Seabone Italy  129.50 msec  0.00%  +7.00 msec  D ESPANIX  131.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Cogent Communications US  163.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D AOL Transit Data Network US  178.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Sprint Nextel US  183.00 msec  0.00%  +7.25 msec  D Verizon US  184.50 msec  0.00%  +5.75 msec  D Telia US  185.75 msec  0.00%  +6.50 msec  D Yahoo US  189.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Allstream US  192.25 msec  0.00%  +7.00 msec  D Bell Canada  196.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Savvis US  197.25 msec  0.00%  -6.75 msec  D Level3 US  197.75 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  D Rackspace US  203.50 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  E Softlayer US  204.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Qwest US  205.25 msec  0.00%  -6.50 msec  E Global Crossing US  213.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  E The Planet US  214.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E AT&T US  215.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  E TW Telecom US  227.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E AboveNet US  235.75 msec  0.00%  -7.25 msec  E XO Communications US  238.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Dreamhost US  242.25 msec  0.00%  +6.75 msec  E Hurricane Electric US  244.33 msec  25.00%  -8.67 msec  E Tata Communications US  247.75 msec  0.00%  +7.25 msec  E PCCW Hong Kong  335.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F NTT Japan  372.50 msec  0.00%  -8.50 msec  F Maxnet New Zealand  374.25 msec  0.00%  -6.75 msec  F Telstra Australia  384.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Isnet South Africa  387.00 msec  0.00%  +3.25 msec  F AboveNet Japan  387.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Optus Australia  395.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  F ChinaNet China  403.00 msec  0.00%  -0.50 msec  F Pacnet Signapore  422.00 msec  0.00%  -7.25 msec  F *Group sum*  *12132.83 msec*    *Group average*  *166.20 msec*  *1.03%*   *D*



*Game servers*

*Spoiler:*





G-Portal Germany  72.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B Esport-Servers Germany  81.50 msec  0.00%  +3.25 msec  C Multiplay UK  85.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C NGI Italy  90.00 msec  0.00%  +1.75 msec  C ServerFFS Netherlands  92.50 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  C GS-NET Netherlands  93.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C K-Play Germany  95.00 msec  0.00%  -0.75 msec  C NGZ-Server Germany  95.25 msec  0.00%  -1.75 msec  C 247CS Germany  102.00 msec  0.00%  -4.50 msec  C LB-Server Germany  104.50 msec  0.00%  -7.25 msec  C Dataplex Hungary  104.75 msec  0.00%  -6.00 msec  C Jolt UK  105.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C GC-Server Germany  107.75 msec  0.00%  -2.50 msec  C Clanhost Netherlands  108.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C RDSNET Romania  123.75 msec  0.00%  -0.50 msec  C Fastweb Italy  128.75 msec  0.00%  -4.00 msec  D Gameservers US  174.00 msec  0.00%  +6.50 msec  D EA US  208.25 msec  0.00%  -6.75 msec  E Valve US  247.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E *Group sum*  *2220.50 msec*    *Group average*  *116.87 msec*  *0.00%*   *C*

----------


## nnn

Πήξαμε

*Your WAN IP is 62.1.4 xxxxx**Your BBRAS is 194.219.231.36* *Your ISP is :  FORTHnet SA*Test date and time is Πέμπτη 01-07-2010 and time 16:22:22Server List by Someonefromhell v0.432 Threads in useMOS (mean opinion score), is scaled from 5=best to 1=worst 

*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  8.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Wind  105 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35Cyta Hellas  95.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,35On Telecoms  8.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Vivodi  8.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Forthnet  8 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40OTE  7.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Netone  8 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40NTUA@GRNET  8.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Vodafone  185.5 ms  0 %  72 ms  D  UP  3,66Orange Business Hellas  153 ms  0 %  -8 ms  D  UP  4,33Verizon Hellas  202 ms  0 %  -6 ms  E  UP  4,20*Total ping time is*  798.5 ms     




*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





DE-CIX  138 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,33AMS-IX  126.75 ms  0 %  5 ms  D  UP  4,33LINX  80.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36NL-IX  98.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,35RIPN@MSK-IX  118.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,34ESPANIX  110 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,34MIX  73 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  UP  4,36PANAP  126.75 ms  0 %  7 ms  D  UP  4,32Akamai  44.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  UP  4,38Cachefly  61.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Google CDN  81.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36Google CDN  85.25 ms  0 %  -2 ms  C  UP  4,36Google CDN  80.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Yahoo US  151.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,31AT and T US  184 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  UP  4,21Global Crossing US  185.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,21Level3 US  448 ms  0 %  -767 ms  F  UP  4,19Telia US  208.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  E  UP  4,15Qwest US  184.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,22Tata Communications US  211 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  DOWN  4,14Verizon US  161 ms  0 %  -5 ms  D  UP  4,32Savvis US  229.75 ms  0 %  -3 ms  E  UP  4,09America Online Transit Data Network US  167 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,27Cogent Communications US  167.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,27Hurricane Electric US  244.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  E  UP  4,03AboveNet US  297.75 ms  0 %  -4 ms  F  UP  3,83XO Communications US  284 ms  0 %  -2 ms  F  UP  3,87Sprint Nextel US  155.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  DOWN  4,31Allstream US  174.5 ms  25 %   -10 ms  D  DOWN  1,46Telecom US  200 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,17Deutche Telecom Germany  133 ms  0 %  11 ms  D  UP  4,31Global Crossing Germany  69.75 ms  0 %  3 ms  B  DOWN  4,36Cogent Germany  76 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36Telia Germany  126.5 ms  0 %  -7 ms  D  UP  4,34Level 3 Germany  100 ms  25 %   -7 ms  C  DOWN  1,54Tata Communications Germany  132.25 ms  0 %  -10 ms  D  UP  4,34Savvis Germany  68.25 ms  0 %  -3 ms  B  UP  4,37Cable and Wireless Germany  87 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36PCCW Germany  76 ms  0 %  -2 ms  C  UP  4,37NTT Communications UK  88.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  UP  4,35America Online Transit Data Network UK  81.75 ms  0 %  -5 ms  C  UP  4,37Tinet US  92 ms  0 %  -25 ms  C  UP  4,38GEANT UK  105.5 ms  0 %  -3 ms  C  UP  4,35British Telecom UK  95 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35Hurricane Electric UK  86.5 ms  0 %  4 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Tinet Netherlands  80.75 ms  0 %  6 ms  C  UP  4,35AboveNet Netherlands  82.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Wanadoo Netherlands  138.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,33GEANT Netherlands  98.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,35Opentransit France  83.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Sprint Nextel France  75.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36Seabone Italy  53 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Infostrada Italy  95 ms  0 %  10 ms  C  UP  4,34Telstra Australia  385.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  UP  3,39Optus Australia  389.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  DOWN  3,36NTT Japan  355 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  UP  3,53AboveNet Japan  413.75 ms  0 %  6 ms  F  UP  3,18Verizon Chech  136.5 ms  0 %  -7 ms  D  UP  4,34ChinaNet China  396.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  F  UP  3,35PCCW Hong Kong  300.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  DOWN  3,78Pacnet Singapore  396.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  F  DOWN  3,35Isnet South Africa  340.25 ms  0 %  17 ms  F  UP  3,44Maxnet New Zealand  360 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  DOWN  3,51Bell Canada  242.5 ms  0 %  -3 ms  E  UP  4,04Leaseweb Netherlands  127.75 ms  0 %  -3 ms  D  UP  4,34The Planet US  256.75 ms  0 %  5 ms  F  UP  3,93Softlayer US  251.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  UP  3,99Dreamhost US  231 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  DOWN  4,06Rackspace US  203 ms  0 %  -2 ms  E  UP  4,18Serverloft Germany  116.75 ms  0 %  -10 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Host-Europe Germany  68.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  B  UP  4,37Hetzner Germany  68 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37OVH  69.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37*Total ping time is*  12113.25 ms     




*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGI Italy  125.75 ms  0 %  -9 ms  D  UP  4,35NGZ-Server Germany  72 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37K-Play Germany  131.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,33GC-Server Germany  88 ms  0 %  3 ms  C  UP  4,35247CS Germany  68.25 ms  0 %  3 ms  B  UP  4,36Jolt UK  74 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Multiplay UK  78 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36ServerFFS Netherlands  128.5 ms  0 %  5 ms  D  DOWN  4,33GS-NET Netherlands  128.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,33EA US  269.75 ms  0 %  14 ms  F  UP  3,80Valve US  234.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  UP  4,05Gameservers US  161 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,28esport-servers de  126.75 ms  0 %  -2 ms  D  UP  4,34Clanhost Netherlands  136 ms  0 %  -10 ms  D  UP  4,34RDSNET Romania   163.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  UP  4,27Fastweb Italy  48 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,38Dataplex Hungary  143.5 ms  0 %  3 ms  D  UP  4,32LB-Server Germany  72 ms  0 %  13 ms  B  UP  4,35G-Portal Germany  129.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,33*Total ping time is*  2379 ms     



*Total ping time is* *15290.75 ms*  7  14  28  31  9  15Greek servers  798.5  72,59 msInternational servers  12113.25  168,24 msGameservers  2379  132,17 ms 
Test date and time is Πέμπτη 01-07-2010 and time 16:22:19Cogentco   1,05Mirrorservice   0,00Apple   0,50Nvidia   0,50Microsoft   0,23LeaseWeb   0,29ServerBoost   0,13ThinkBroadband   0,15Cachefly   1,97Ovh   0,82Ntua   2,27Forthnet   1,50Otenet   2,26RootBSD   0,08*Average speed for 14 hosts*  0,84 MB/s

----------


## deniSun

O level3 επανήλθε.
Για πόσο άραγε ακόμα...

----------


## treli@ris

Εξαφανιστηκε και το peering με τη CYTA ...

Report created by  QSpeedTest r31 - Download - Discuss Target list used  201006301545 by Someonefromhell, v0.43 Test date and time  01/07/2010 18:00:59 Host OS & no. of CPUs  Windows 7 x64 - 4 CPU cores ISP & WAN IP  HELLAS ON LINE S.A. - 79.166.xxx.xxx BBRAS  N/A (non-responsive BBRAS) Test mode  Ping and speed Test completed in  50.601 sec Pings/target  4 Parallel ping threads  4 Targets alive  104 / 104 *Average ping/target*  *131.85 msec* *Speed test domestic*  *15622 Kbps or 1.907 MB/sec* *Speed test international*  *7070 Kbps or 0.863 MB/sec* 

*Detailed results*

*Spoiler:*





*Greek servers*

*Spoiler:*





NTUA@GRNET  21.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Hellas Online  21.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Orange Business Hellas  22.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Forthnet  22.75 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  A OTE  22.75 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  A Vivodi  22.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  A On Telecoms  22.75 msec  0.00%  -1.25 msec  A Wind  23.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  A Netone  23.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Vodafone  24.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Cyta Hellas  103.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Verizon Hellas  126.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D *Group sum*  *456.75 msec*    *Group average*  *38.06 msec*  *0.00%*   *B*



*International servers*

*Spoiler:*





Tata Communications Germany  64.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Telia Germany  67.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B PCCW Germany  67.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B Cachefly  67.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B DE-CIX  67.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B NL-IX  70.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Host-Europe Germany  70.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B Level 3 Germany  72.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Serverloft Germany  73.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Wanadoo Netherlands  74.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Cable&Wireless Germany  74.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B AMS-IX  75.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C PANAP  78.00 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  C Deutche Telecom Germany  78.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Opentransit France  79.25 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  C AOL Transit Data Network UK  79.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C GEANT Netherlands  80.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C NTT Communications UK  80.50 msec  0.00%  -0.75 msec  C MIX  80.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C OVH  82.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C LINX  82.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Tinet Netherlands  82.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C British Telecom UK  82.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Akamai  83.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Hurricane Electric UK  84.50 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  C Hetzner Germany  88.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Google CDN  89.25 msec  0.00%  -1.00 msec  C Sprint Nextel France  89.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Global Crossing Germany  90.50 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  C Verizon Chech  92.25 msec  0.00%  -0.75 msec  C Leaseweb Netherlands  92.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C GEANT UK  95.25 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  C Savvis Germany  95.75 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  C Tinet US  101.00 msec  0.00%  -5.00 msec  C Google CDN  101.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Infostrada Italy  105.75 msec  0.00%  +5.25 msec  C Google CDN  107.00 msec  0.00%  -4.00 msec  C Seabone Italy  107.25 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  C RIPN@MSK-IX  134.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D AOL Transit Data Network US  152.75 msec  0.00%  -0.50 msec  D Sprint Nextel US  154.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Yahoo US  159.25 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  D Telia US  159.75 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  D Cogent Communications US  162.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Verizon US  168.25 msec  0.00%  +6.25 msec  D Cogent Germany  179.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D AT&T US  185.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Allstream US  186.75 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  D Savvis US  186.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Rackspace US  190.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Global Crossing US  191.00 msec  0.00%  -0.75 msec  D Bell Canada  194.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Qwest US  194.75 msec  0.00%  -0.50 msec  D The Planet US  198.50 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  D ESPANIX  199.25 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  D Softlayer US  200.25 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  E Tata Communications US  208.00 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  E TW Telecom US  212.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Level3 US  221.25 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  E AboveNet US  223.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  E Hurricane Electric US  223.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E XO Communications US  226.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Dreamhost US  229.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E AboveNet Netherlands  242.75 msec  0.00%  -4.25 msec  E Isnet South Africa  258.50 msec  0.00%  -0.50 msec  F PCCW Hong Kong  274.00 msec  0.00%  -4.25 msec  F Pacnet Signapore  323.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F NTT Japan  367.75 msec  0.00%  +12.00 msec  F AboveNet Japan  372.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Telstra Australia  383.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Optus Australia  383.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  F ChinaNet China  389.75 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  F Maxnet New Zealand  471.25 msec  0.00%  +5.75 msec  F *Group sum*  *11360.25 msec*    *Group average*  *155.62 msec*  *0.00%*   *D*



*Game servers*

*Spoiler:*





Esport-Servers Germany  66.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B G-Portal Germany  66.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B 247CS Germany  67.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B GS-NET Netherlands  71.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B NGZ-Server Germany  72.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Clanhost Netherlands  74.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B LB-Server Germany  74.25 msec  0.00%  -2.25 msec  B ServerFFS Netherlands  77.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Jolt UK  79.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C GC-Server Germany  80.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C K-Play Germany  80.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Fastweb Italy  90.50 msec  0.00%  -0.50 msec  C NGI Italy  97.50 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  C RDSNET Romania  99.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Multiplay UK  102.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Dataplex Hungary  106.50 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  C Gameservers US  148.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D EA US  202.67 msec  25.00%  +0.00 msec  E Valve US  239.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E *Group sum*  *1895.92 msec*    *Group average*  *99.79 msec*  *1.32%*   *C*

----------


## parsifal

Αποτελέσματα από 3 διαφορετικές Forthnet IPs:

Report created by  QSpeedTest r31 - Download - Discuss Target list used  201006301545 by Someonefromhell, v0.43 Test date and time  01/07/2010 17:47:57 Host OS & no. of CPUs  Windows 7 x64 - 2 CPU cores ISP & WAN IP  FORTHNET SA - 178.128.xxx.xxx BBRAS  bbras-llu-kln-22L0.forthnet.gr [194.219.239.154] Test mode  Ping and speed Test completed in  57.519 sec Pings/target  4 Parallel ping threads  4 Targets alive  104 / 104 *Average ping/target*  *174.33 msec* *Speed test domestic*  *13122 Kbps or 1.602 MB/sec* *Speed test international*  *12739 Kbps or 1.555 MB/sec* 
*Detailed results*

*Spoiler:*





*Greek servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  33.25 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  B Netone  33.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Forthnet  33.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Vivodi  36.50 msec  0.00%  -3.00 msec  B On Telecoms  37.00 msec  0.00%  -0.75 msec  B NTUA@GRNET  37.25 msec  0.00%  -4.25 msec  B OTE  37.75 msec  0.00%  -4.00 msec  B Cyta Hellas  126.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Vodafone  128.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Wind  131.50 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  D Verizon Hellas  149.00 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  D Orange Business Hellas  249.25 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  E *Group sum*  *1033.50 msec*    *Group average*  *86.12 msec*  *0.00%*   *C*



*International servers*

*Spoiler:*





Akamai  32.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Telia Germany  75.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Tata Communications Germany  76.50 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  C Verizon Chech  81.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Cachefly  84.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C GEANT Netherlands  87.75 msec  0.00%  -1.50 msec  C Level 3 Germany  91.75 msec  0.00%  -0.75 msec  C AMS-IX  91.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C PANAP  93.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Hetzner Germany  93.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Serverloft Germany  95.75 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  C Deutche Telecom Germany  96.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C MIX  96.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C OVH  96.50 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  C Host-Europe Germany  96.50 msec  0.00%  +3.50 msec  C AboveNet Netherlands  97.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Cable&Wireless Germany  99.50 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  C GEANT UK  99.75 msec  0.00%  -1.00 msec  C Leaseweb Netherlands  100.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Tinet Netherlands  105.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C Infostrada Italy  107.25 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  C Tinet US  107.50 msec  0.00%  -1.75 msec  C AOL Transit Data Network UK  111.50 msec  0.00%  -2.75 msec  C DE-CIX  112.00 msec  0.00%  +2.00 msec  C LINX  121.75 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  C Wanadoo Netherlands  123.00 msec  0.00%  +2.00 msec  C Global Crossing Germany  144.50 msec  0.00%  -20.75 msec  D RIPN@MSK-IX  148.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Sprint Nextel US  164.00 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  D Seabone Italy  171.50 msec  0.00%  +1.75 msec  D Telia US  172.25 msec  0.00%  -1.00 msec  D Opentransit France  187.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Google CDN  188.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Verizon US  189.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D PCCW Germany  191.00 msec  0.00%  -0.75 msec  D Savvis US  193.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D AOL Transit Data Network US  193.50 msec  0.00%  -0.50 msec  D Cogent Communications US  193.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Allstream US  196.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Savvis Germany  198.25 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  D Sprint Nextel France  199.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Global Crossing US  200.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E British Telecom UK  204.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E Cogent Germany  204.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  E Google CDN  206.00 msec  0.00%  -1.50 msec  E Google CDN  208.25 msec  0.00%  -0.75 msec  E NTT Communications UK  209.00 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  E Hurricane Electric UK  213.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  E Level3 US  216.25 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  E NL-IX  217.25 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  E Softlayer US  217.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E The Planet US  219.00 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  E Rackspace US  225.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E TW Telecom US  227.00 msec  0.00%  -2.50 msec  E ESPANIX  236.33 msec  25.00%  -1.33 msec  E XO Communications US  254.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Dreamhost US  256.50 msec  0.00%  -0.75 msec  F AboveNet US  266.50 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  F Bell Canada  267.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Yahoo US  280.25 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  F AT&T US  299.25 msec  0.00%  -0.50 msec  F Qwest US  314.50 msec  0.00%  -2.25 msec  F Tata Communications US  350.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F Hurricane Electric US  362.75 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  F Isnet South Africa  370.00 msec  0.00%  -0.75 msec  F AboveNet Japan  376.25 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  F NTT Japan  377.75 msec  0.00%  +3.75 msec  F Optus Australia  409.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F Pacnet Signapore  419.75 msec  0.00%  -0.50 msec  F PCCW Hong Kong  437.50 msec  0.00%  +2.25 msec  F Maxnet New Zealand  486.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Telstra Australia  501.25 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  F ChinaNet China  526.67 msec  25.00%  -1.00 msec  F *Group sum*  *14767.25 msec*    *Group average*  *202.29 msec*  *0.68%*   *E*



*Game servers*

*Spoiler:*





Esport-Servers Germany  84.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C ServerFFS Netherlands  86.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C K-Play Germany  86.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Clanhost Netherlands  91.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C GS-NET Netherlands  92.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C 247CS Germany  93.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C G-Portal Germany  94.25 msec  0.00%  -0.75 msec  C LB-Server Germany  100.00 msec  0.00%  -2.75 msec  C GC-Server Germany  102.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C NGI Italy  102.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C Jolt UK  104.25 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  C NGZ-Server Germany  105.25 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  C Multiplay UK  105.50 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  C Dataplex Hungary  115.00 msec  0.00%  +4.00 msec  C RDSNET Romania  130.25 msec  0.00%  -1.50 msec  D Gameservers US  164.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Fastweb Italy  181.75 msec  0.00%  -1.25 msec  D EA US  220.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E Valve US  269.00 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  F *Group sum*  *2329.75 msec*    *Group average*  *122.62 msec*  *0.00%*   *C*







Report created by  QSpeedTest r31 - Download - Discuss Target list used  201006301545 by Someonefromhell, v0.43 Test date and time  01/07/2010 17:51:16 Host OS & no. of CPUs  Windows 7 x64 - 2 CPU cores ISP & WAN IP  FORTHNET SA - 77.49.xxx.xxx BBRAS  bbras-llu-kln-23L0.forthnet.gr [194.219.231.61] Test mode  Ping and speed Test completed in  59.572 sec Pings/target  4 Parallel ping threads  4 Targets alive  104 / 104 *Average ping/target*  *200.15 msec* *Speed test domestic*  *13069 Kbps or 1.595 MB/sec* *Speed test international*  *11969 Kbps or 1.461 MB/sec* 
*Detailed results*

*Spoiler:*





*Greek servers*

*Spoiler:*





NTUA@GRNET  32.75 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  B Vivodi  33.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Netone  34.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B OTE  34.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Forthnet  34.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B On Telecoms  38.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Hellas Online  39.00 msec  0.00%  -0.75 msec  B Cyta Hellas  122.50 msec  0.00%  -0.75 msec  C Vodafone  143.75 msec  0.00%  -2.25 msec  D Verizon Hellas  158.25 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  D Wind  243.75 msec  0.00%  -2.00 msec  E Orange Business Hellas  252.00 msec  0.00%  +3.25 msec  F *Group sum*  *1166.00 msec*    *Group average*  *97.17 msec*  *0.00%*   *C*



*International servers*

*Spoiler:*





Tata Communications Germany  87.25 msec  0.00%  +1.75 msec  C Cachefly  88.75 msec  0.00%  +2.75 msec  C Telia Germany  90.25 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  C Global Crossing Germany  90.50 msec  0.00%  +2.00 msec  C Hetzner Germany  93.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C MIX  95.25 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  C Verizon Chech  96.50 msec  0.00%  -1.75 msec  C Tinet US  98.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Infostrada Italy  105.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Serverloft Germany  106.00 msec  0.00%  -1.50 msec  C AboveNet Netherlands  108.75 msec  0.00%  -1.75 msec  C PANAP  109.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Deutche Telecom Germany  113.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Level 3 Germany  113.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C AOL Transit Data Network UK  114.75 msec  0.00%  +2.25 msec  C AMS-IX  118.75 msec  0.00%  +2.50 msec  C Leaseweb Netherlands  120.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C Wanadoo Netherlands  129.75 msec  0.00%  +2.75 msec  D Akamai  152.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D Seabone Italy  174.00 msec  0.00%  -1.50 msec  D Telia US  178.25 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  D Opentransit France  187.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D PCCW Germany  190.75 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  D Google CDN  193.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D GEANT UK  194.00 msec  0.00%  -0.50 msec  D AOL Transit Data Network US  194.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Sprint Nextel France  197.50 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  D OVH  201.75 msec  0.00%  -0.50 msec  E LINX  202.00 msec  0.00%  -2.00 msec  E Cable&Wireless Germany  204.50 msec  0.00%  +1.50 msec  E Savvis Germany  205.50 msec  0.00%  -1.50 msec  E Google CDN  206.00 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  E British Telecom UK  207.00 msec  0.00%  -0.75 msec  E Savvis US  208.25 msec  0.00%  +2.25 msec  E GEANT Netherlands  208.50 msec  0.00%  -2.00 msec  E Google CDN  210.75 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  E NTT Communications UK  211.75 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  E Allstream US  211.75 msec  0.00%  -1.50 msec  E Cogent Germany  219.75 msec  0.00%  -1.75 msec  E DE-CIX  221.50 msec  0.00%  -2.00 msec  E Host-Europe Germany  221.50 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  E Tinet Netherlands  222.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  E TW Telecom US  224.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E Hurricane Electric UK  224.75 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  E Softlayer US  227.75 msec  0.00%  +2.75 msec  E Rackspace US  229.00 msec  0.00%  -5.00 msec  E Level3 US  230.25 msec  0.00%  -2.00 msec  E The Planet US  234.25 msec  0.00%  -0.75 msec  E NL-IX  236.75 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  E ESPANIX  243.75 msec  0.00%  -0.75 msec  E RIPN@MSK-IX  246.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E Sprint Nextel US  257.75 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  F AboveNet US  263.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Yahoo US  281.50 msec  0.00%  -0.75 msec  F AT&T US  294.50 msec  0.00%  -1.25 msec  F Verizon US  297.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F Global Crossing US  300.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F Cogent Communications US  309.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  F Qwest US  317.50 msec  0.00%  -0.50 msec  F Tata Communications US  331.25 msec  0.00%  -1.00 msec  F Dreamhost US  348.25 msec  0.00%  -0.50 msec  F Bell Canada  357.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  F Hurricane Electric US  359.25 msec  0.00%  +3.75 msec  F Isnet South Africa  375.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F NTT Japan  392.25 msec  0.00%  -6.25 msec  F AboveNet Japan  397.50 msec  0.00%  +4.75 msec  F XO Communications US  400.50 msec  0.00%  -2.25 msec  F Pacnet Signapore  423.00 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  F Optus Australia  424.50 msec  0.00%  +1.75 msec  F PCCW Hong Kong  437.50 msec  0.00%  -1.25 msec  F Maxnet New Zealand  480.50 msec  0.00%  -1.50 msec  F Telstra Australia  501.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F ChinaNet China  534.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  F *Group sum*  *16887.00 msec*    *Group average*  *231.33 msec*  *0.00%*   *E*



*Game servers*

*Spoiler:*





LB-Server Germany  97.25 msec  0.00%  -1.75 msec  C NGZ-Server Germany  99.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Esport-Servers Germany  100.00 msec  0.00%  +2.25 msec  C K-Play Germany  102.75 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  C Multiplay UK  102.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C ServerFFS Netherlands  103.75 msec  0.00%  -4.25 msec  C GS-NET Netherlands  106.50 msec  0.00%  -2.25 msec  C G-Portal Germany  108.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C NGI Italy  110.00 msec  0.00%  +1.75 msec  C Clanhost Netherlands  117.25 msec  0.00%  +3.25 msec  C Dataplex Hungary  124.75 msec  0.00%  -1.50 msec  C RDSNET Romania  130.25 msec  0.00%  +1.75 msec  D Gameservers US  165.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Fastweb Italy  171.25 msec  0.00%  -1.00 msec  D 247CS Germany  192.75 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  D Jolt UK  198.50 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  D GC-Server Germany  219.50 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  E EA US  228.25 msec  0.00%  +2.75 msec  E Valve US  284.25 msec  0.00%  +2.50 msec  F *Group sum*  *2762.50 msec*    *Group average*  *145.39 msec*  *0.00%*   *D*







Report created by  QSpeedTest r31 - Download - Discuss Target list used  201006301545 by Someonefromhell, v0.43 Test date and time  01/07/2010 17:52:56 Host OS & no. of CPUs  Windows 7 x64 - 2 CPU cores ISP & WAN IP  FORTHNET SA - 193.92.xxx.xxx BBRAS  bbras-llu-kln-21L0.forthnet.gr [194.219.231.83] Test mode  Ping and speed Test completed in  56.462 sec Pings/target  4 Parallel ping threads  4 Targets alive  104 / 104 *Average ping/target*  *152.27 msec* *Speed test domestic*  *13343 Kbps or 1.629 MB/sec* *Speed test international*  *12541 Kbps or 1.531 MB/sec* 
*Detailed results*

*Spoiler:*





*Greek servers*

*Spoiler:*





On Telecoms  33.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B NTUA@GRNET  34.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Hellas Online  34.50 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  B OTE  35.25 msec  0.00%  -0.50 msec  B Netone  36.50 msec  0.00%  -1.50 msec  B Vivodi  37.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Forthnet  37.75 msec  0.00%  -1.75 msec  B Vodafone  129.00 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  D Wind  130.75 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  D Cyta Hellas  138.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Verizon Hellas  146.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Orange Business Hellas  159.00 msec  25.00%  -1.00 msec  D *Group sum*  *953.00 msec*    *Group average*  *79.42 msec*  *2.08%*   *C*



*International servers*

*Spoiler:*





Akamai  32.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Seabone Italy  74.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Tata Communications Germany  75.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Global Crossing Germany  80.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Verizon Chech  83.00 msec  0.00%  -0.50 msec  C Cachefly  84.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Telia Germany  84.50 msec  0.00%  +5.75 msec  C Serverloft Germany  84.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C Host-Europe Germany  88.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C GEANT Netherlands  88.75 msec  0.00%  -1.00 msec  C AMS-IX  91.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C GEANT UK  93.50 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  C Opentransit France  95.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C AboveNet Netherlands  96.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C OVH  97.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Sprint Nextel France  98.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Cogent Germany  98.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Deutche Telecom Germany  98.50 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  C MIX  100.00 msec  25.00%  -3.00 msec  C PCCW Germany  101.25 msec  0.00%  -4.50 msec  C Hetzner Germany  102.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Leaseweb Netherlands  102.25 msec  0.00%  +2.00 msec  C PANAP  102.75 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  C Tinet Netherlands  105.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Infostrada Italy  107.00 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  C LINX  107.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C Savvis Germany  107.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C DE-CIX  108.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C Wanadoo Netherlands  109.25 msec  0.00%  +1.50 msec  C Tinet US  109.50 msec  0.00%  +1.75 msec  C AOL Transit Data Network UK  109.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Level 3 Germany  110.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Google CDN  117.25 msec  0.00%  +3.50 msec  C Google CDN  117.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C British Telecom UK  120.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Google CDN  121.75 msec  0.00%  -2.75 msec  C Hurricane Electric UK  123.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C NTT Communications UK  124.00 msec  0.00%  -0.75 msec  C ESPANIX  126.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D NL-IX  134.25 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  D Cable&Wireless Germany  141.50 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  D RIPN@MSK-IX  149.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Sprint Nextel US  166.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Telia US  168.75 msec  0.00%  -2.25 msec  D Verizon US  181.75 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  D Yahoo US  184.33 msec  25.00%  +0.00 msec  D Cogent Communications US  188.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D AOL Transit Data Network US  193.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Savvis US  194.00 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  D Allstream US  199.50 msec  0.00%  +1.75 msec  D Global Crossing US  201.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E AT&T US  209.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  E Softlayer US  216.75 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  E Qwest US  218.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E The Planet US  219.50 msec  0.00%  -0.50 msec  E Level3 US  223.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  E TW Telecom US  224.50 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  E Rackspace US  230.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  E Tata Communications US  237.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E AboveNet US  243.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Dreamhost US  247.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E Bell Canada  256.25 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  F Hurricane Electric US  257.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F XO Communications US  260.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F PCCW Hong Kong  319.50 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  F Isnet South Africa  360.25 msec  0.00%  -1.50 msec  F AboveNet Japan  387.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F NTT Japan  388.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  F Optus Australia  407.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Pacnet Signapore  411.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Telstra Australia  418.00 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  F ChinaNet China  449.75 msec  0.00%  -2.00 msec  F Maxnet New Zealand  465.75 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  F *Group sum*  *12634.58 msec*    *Group average*  *173.08 msec*  *0.68%*   *D*



*Game servers*

*Spoiler:*





Fastweb Italy  81.25 msec  0.00%  -8.00 msec  C G-Portal Germany  85.25 msec  0.00%  -0.75 msec  C ServerFFS Netherlands  85.50 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  C 247CS Germany  92.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Esport-Servers Germany  93.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C NGI Italy  94.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C K-Play Germany  97.75 msec  0.00%  -0.75 msec  C Clanhost Netherlands  100.00 msec  0.00%  -2.75 msec  C Dataplex Hungary  100.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Multiplay UK  101.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Jolt UK  104.50 msec  0.00%  -0.50 msec  C GS-NET Netherlands  105.75 msec  0.00%  +5.25 msec  C NGZ-Server Germany  113.75 msec  0.00%  -0.50 msec  C LB-Server Germany  113.75 msec  0.00%  +4.00 msec  C GC-Server Germany  115.75 msec  0.00%  +1.75 msec  C RDSNET Romania  124.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Gameservers US  165.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D EA US  215.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Valve US  258.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  F *Group sum*  *2248.75 msec*    *Group average*  *118.36 msec*  *0.00%*   *C*

----------


## Andreaslar

Report created by  QSpeedTest r31 - Download - Discuss Target list used  201006301545 by Someonefromhell, v0.43 Test date and time  01/07/2010 19:50:08 Host OS & no. of CPUs  Windows 7 x64 - 2 CPU cores ISP & WAN IP  FORTHNET SA - 62.1.xxx.xxx BBRAS  bbras-llu-kln-12L0.forthnet.gr [194.219.231.33] Test mode  Ping and speed Test completed in  56.364 sec Pings/target  4 Parallel ping threads  4 Targets alive  104 / 104 *Average ping/target*  *144.12 msec* *Speed test domestic*  *9465 Kbps or 1.155 MB/sec* *Speed test international*  *8094 Kbps or 0.988 MB/sec* 

*Detailed results*

*Spoiler:*





*Greek servers*

*Spoiler:*





NTUA@GRNET  20.25 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  A Netone  22.50 msec  0.00%  -1.50 msec  A OTE  22.75 msec  0.00%  -0.50 msec  A On Telecoms  24.75 msec  0.00%  -5.00 msec  A Vivodi  27.50 msec  0.00%  -2.00 msec  A Hellas Online  28.50 msec  0.00%  -1.00 msec  A Forthnet  29.25 msec  0.00%  +3.00 msec  A Wind  119.50 msec  0.00%  +5.25 msec  C Cyta Hellas  120.50 msec  0.00%  -1.50 msec  C Vodafone  130.25 msec  0.00%  +2.75 msec  D Orange Business Hellas  138.00 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  D Verizon Hellas  155.50 msec  0.00%  +6.00 msec  D *Group sum*  *839.25 msec*    *Group average*  *69.94 msec*  *0.00%*   *B*



*International servers*

*Spoiler:*





Akamai  20.00 msec  0.00%  -0.50 msec  A Global Crossing Germany  65.50 msec  0.00%  -0.50 msec  B Seabone Italy  67.25 msec  0.00%  +5.25 msec  B PCCW Germany  70.25 msec  0.00%  +2.00 msec  B Cachefly  72.25 msec  0.00%  -1.25 msec  B Tata Communications Germany  74.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B GEANT Netherlands  80.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C Opentransit France  82.00 msec  0.00%  -3.50 msec  C Hetzner Germany  82.75 msec  0.00%  +2.75 msec  C Verizon Chech  84.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C OVH  84.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C GEANT UK  85.00 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  C Serverloft Germany  85.00 msec  0.00%  -2.00 msec  C Telia Germany  86.50 msec  0.00%  -1.75 msec  C MIX  87.00 msec  0.00%  -2.50 msec  C Sprint Nextel France  88.75 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  C Tinet US  89.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C LINX  89.00 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  C Host-Europe Germany  92.00 msec  0.00%  -0.50 msec  C Tinet Netherlands  93.00 msec  0.00%  -0.75 msec  C Savvis Germany  93.25 msec  0.00%  +3.25 msec  C Infostrada Italy  93.75 msec  0.00%  +2.50 msec  C Cogent Germany  95.00 msec  0.00%  -1.00 msec  C DE-CIX  96.75 msec  0.00%  -1.75 msec  C Hurricane Electric UK  97.00 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  C AboveNet Netherlands  99.50 msec  0.00%  -6.25 msec  C AOL Transit Data Network UK  100.00 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  C Cable&Wireless Germany  100.75 msec  0.00%  +2.25 msec  C Level 3 Germany  100.75 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  C NTT Communications UK  101.75 msec  0.00%  +2.00 msec  C Deutche Telecom Germany  105.25 msec  0.00%  +1.50 msec  C Google CDN  105.75 msec  0.00%  -4.50 msec  C Leaseweb Netherlands  105.75 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  C Google CDN  106.00 msec  0.00%  +1.75 msec  C AMS-IX  109.25 msec  0.00%  -0.75 msec  C British Telecom UK  110.00 msec  0.00%  +1.75 msec  C Wanadoo Netherlands  116.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C PANAP  117.50 msec  0.00%  +6.75 msec  C Google CDN  121.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C ESPANIX  126.25 msec  0.00%  -1.50 msec  D NL-IX  132.25 msec  0.00%  -2.75 msec  D RIPN@MSK-IX  143.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Sprint Nextel US  156.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D Telia US  164.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D Verizon US  168.25 msec  0.00%  +1.75 msec  D Yahoo US  174.50 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  D Cogent Communications US  178.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D AOL Transit Data Network US  186.25 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  D Global Crossing US  188.50 msec  0.00%  -1.50 msec  D AT&T US  190.33 msec  25.00%  +2.00 msec  D Savvis US  193.50 msec  0.00%  +2.50 msec  D Allstream US  201.50 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  E Qwest US  210.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  E The Planet US  211.00 msec  0.00%  +4.25 msec  E TW Telecom US  213.00 msec  0.00%  -2.75 msec  E Softlayer US  216.00 msec  0.00%  -3.50 msec  E Level3 US  216.75 msec  0.00%  +3.00 msec  E Tata Communications US  227.75 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  E Rackspace US  236.50 msec  0.00%  -1.50 msec  E Bell Canada  248.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E XO Communications US  249.25 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  E Hurricane Electric US  251.50 msec  0.00%  -0.50 msec  F AboveNet US  260.50 msec  0.00%  -2.75 msec  F Dreamhost US  272.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  F PCCW Hong Kong  310.50 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  F Isnet South Africa  362.00 msec  0.00%  +2.00 msec  F NTT Japan  364.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Telstra Australia  383.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F AboveNet Japan  388.50 msec  0.00%  -1.75 msec  F Maxnet New Zealand  394.25 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  F Pacnet Signapore  399.00 msec  0.00%  -0.50 msec  F Optus Australia  411.00 msec  0.00%  -0.75 msec  F ChinaNet China  435.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F *Group sum*  *12019.83 msec*    *Group average*  *164.66 msec*  *0.34%*   *D*



*Game servers*

*Spoiler:*





Fastweb Italy  58.75 msec  0.00%  -1.00 msec  B 247CS Germany  83.25 msec  0.00%  +1.75 msec  C ServerFFS Netherlands  86.75 msec  0.00%  -1.50 msec  C G-Portal Germany  88.50 msec  0.00%  -0.75 msec  C K-Play Germany  90.00 msec  0.00%  +2.75 msec  C LB-Server Germany  90.75 msec  0.00%  -1.50 msec  C Multiplay UK  91.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C GC-Server Germany  94.25 msec  0.00%  -3.75 msec  C Jolt UK  94.50 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  C NGI Italy  95.25 msec  0.00%  +1.75 msec  C NGZ-Server Germany  95.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Esport-Servers Germany  101.75 msec  0.00%  +4.75 msec  C Clanhost Netherlands  102.75 msec  0.00%  -2.75 msec  C Dataplex Hungary  103.75 msec  0.00%  -5.25 msec  C GS-NET Netherlands  108.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C RDSNET Romania  129.50 msec  0.00%  +2.25 msec  D Gameservers US  150.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D EA US  223.25 msec  0.00%  +2.75 msec  E Valve US  240.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  E *Group sum*  *2129.00 msec*    *Group average*  *112.05 msec*  *0.00%*   *C*

----------


## antonis556

Report created by  QSpeedTest r34 - Download - Discuss Target list used  201007021202 by Someonefromhell, v0.44 Test date and time  08/07/2010 11:34:21 Host OS & no. of CPUs  Windows XP x86 - 3 CPU cores ISP & WAN IP  ON S.A. - 92.118.xxx.xxx BBRAS  N/A (non-responsive BBRAS) Test mode  Ping and speed Test completed in  48.796 sec Pings/target  4 Parallel ping threads  4 Targets alive  104 / 104 *Average ping/target*  *120.28 msec* *Speed test domestic*  *11821 Kbps or 1.443 MB/sec* *Speed test international*  *10714 Kbps or 1.308 MB/sec* 
 

*Detailed results*

*Spoiler:*





*Greek servers*

*Spoiler:*





OTE  6.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A NTUA@GRNET  6.25 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  A On Telecoms  6.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Vivodi  7.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Vodafone  7.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Wind  7.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  A Hellas Online  7.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Cyta Hellas  8.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Netone  8.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  A Forthnet  8.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Orange Business Hellas  126.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Verizon Hellas  141.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D *Group sum*  *340.25 msec*    *Group average*  *28.35 msec*  *0.00%*   *A*



*International servers*

*Spoiler:*





Akamai  7.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Seabone Italy  49.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Serverloft Germany  53.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Wanadoo Netherlands  56.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Leaseweb Netherlands  57.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Hetzner Germany  58.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Telia Germany  58.50 msec  0.00%  +6.50 msec  B British Telecom UK  60.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B OVH  63.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Cachefly  68.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Hurricane Electric UK  68.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B PANAP  69.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B NL-IX  70.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Google CDN  70.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B AboveNet Netherlands  71.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Google CDN  71.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Google CDN  73.50 msec  0.00%  +1.75 msec  B DE-CIX  74.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B AMS-IX  74.25 msec  0.00%  -0.50 msec  B Host-Europe Germany  75.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Infostrada Italy  76.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C NTT Communications UK  77.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Tinet US  77.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C AOL Transit Data Network UK  77.75 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  C GEANT UK  78.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C LINX  78.50 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  C MIX  80.00 msec  25.00%  +0.00 msec  C Sprint Nextel France  84.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C PCCW Germany  86.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Tinet Netherlands  89.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Level 3 Germany  91.25 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  C GEANT Netherlands  91.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Tata Communications Germany  92.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Opentransit France  93.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Savvis Germany  95.75 msec  0.00%  -0.75 msec  C ESPANIX  96.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C RIPN@MSK-IX  97.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Deutche Telecom Germany  98.75 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  C Verizon Chech  99.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Cable&Wireless Germany  110.25 msec  0.00%  -1.75 msec  C Global Crossing Germany  142.75 msec  0.00%  +19.50 msec  D Telia US  146.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Cogent Germany  146.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Sprint Nextel US  149.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D AOL Transit Data Network US  151.25 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  D Yahoo US  152.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Verizon US  152.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Cogent Communications US  152.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Global Crossing US  163.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D AT&T US  170.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Bell Canada  172.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D Savvis US  175.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D The Planet US  178.50 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  D Allstream US  179.25 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  D Qwest US  181.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Softlayer US  185.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Rackspace US  188.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D TW Telecom US  193.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Level3 US  196.00 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  D AboveNet US  218.50 msec  0.00%  -14.50 msec  E XO Communications US  220.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Hurricane Electric US  221.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Dreamhost US  237.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E Isnet South Africa  246.25 msec  0.00%  -3.50 msec  E ChinaNet China  324.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Tata Communications US  336.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F NTT Japan  342.25 msec  0.00%  -4.00 msec  F Maxnet New Zealand  344.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F AboveNet Japan  349.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F Telstra Australia  359.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F PCCW Hong Kong  371.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Pacnet Signapore  381.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Optus Australia  386.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F *Group sum*  *10535.00 msec*    *Group average*  *144.32 msec*  *0.34%*   *D*



*Game servers*

*Spoiler:*





Esport-Servers Germany  52.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B G-Portal Germany  53.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B K-Play Germany  55.75 msec  0.00%  -0.50 msec  B 247CS Germany  56.50 msec  0.00%  -0.50 msec  B NGZ-Server Germany  57.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Clanhost Netherlands  57.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B ServerFFS Netherlands  58.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B GS-NET Netherlands  60.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Jolt UK  62.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Multiplay UK  62.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B GC-Server Germany  66.50 msec  0.00%  -0.50 msec  B LB-Server Germany  67.00 msec  0.00%  +2.25 msec  B Fastweb Italy  82.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C RDSNET Romania  86.00 msec  0.00%  -0.50 msec  C Dataplex Hungary  91.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C NGI Italy  103.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C Gameservers US  149.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D EA US  191.25 msec  0.00%  -3.25 msec  D Valve US  221.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E *Group sum*  *1634.25 msec*    *Group average*  *86.01 msec*  *0.00%*   *C*

----------


## treli@ris

Done  :Smile: 

*Your WAN IP is 79.166 xxxxx**Your BBRAS is equettimedout.* *Your ISP is :  Hellas On Line S.A.*Test date and time is Πέμπτη 08-07-2010 and time 11:38:02Server List by Someonefromhell v0.442 Threads in use, script ver 1.0 RC downloadMOS (mean opinion score), is scaled from 5=best to 1=worst 
Ping results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  24 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  UP  4,39Wind  22.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  UP  4,39Cyta Hellas  23 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,39On Telecoms  26.75 ms  0 %  -3 ms  A  UP  4,39Vivodi  23.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  UP  4,39Forthnet  23.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,39OTE  23 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,39Netone  24.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,39NTUA@GRNET  23.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,39Vodafone  26 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,39Orange Business Hellas  24 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,39Verizon Hellas  127 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,33*Total ping time is*  391.25 ms     




*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





DE-CIX  72 ms  0 %  -2 ms  B  UP  4,37AMS-IX  74 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37LINX  99.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35NL-IX  70.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,37RIPN@MSK-IX  132.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,33ESPANIX  180.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,23MIX  99 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,35PANAP  74.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  B  UP  4,37Akamai  23 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,39Cachefly  79.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36Google CDN  66.25 ms  0 %  4 ms  B  UP  4,36Google CDN  76.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36Google CDN  78.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,36Yahoo US  152.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,36AT and T US  179.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,24Global Crossing US  204.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  UP  4,16Level3 US  214.75 ms  0 %  5 ms  E  UP  4,09Telia US  156.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,31Qwest US  195.75 ms  0 %  -9 ms  D  UP  4,24Tata Communications US  213 ms  0 %  12 ms  E  UP  4,04Verizon US  158.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,29Savvis US  182.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,22America Online Transit Data Network US  156 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,30Cogent Communications US  165.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  D  UP  4,29Hurricane Electric US  231.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  E  UP  4,07AboveNet US  244.75 ms  0 %  -23 ms  E  UP  4,18XO Communications US  230.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  UP  4,07Sprint Nextel US  164 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  UP  4,27Allstream US  185 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,23Telecom US  204.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  E  UP  4,16Deutche Telecom Germany  132.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  D  UP  4,33Global Crossing Germany  212 ms  0 %  70 ms  E  UP  3,55Cogent Germany  246 ms  0 %  -1 ms  E  UP  4,02Telia Germany  68.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37Level 3 Germany  66 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37Tata Communications Germany  67.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37Savvis Germany  88.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36Cable and Wireless Germany  89 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36PCCW Germany  68 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  UP  4,37NTT Communications UK  82.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,36America Online Transit Data Network UK  79.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  UP  4,36Tinet US  94 ms  0 %  6 ms  C  UP  4,35GEANT UK  96.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,35British Telecom UK  97.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,35Hurricane Electric UK  80.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36Tinet Netherlands  101.75 ms  0 %  -2 ms  C  UP  4,35AboveNet Netherlands  172 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,25Wanadoo Netherlands  133 ms  0 %  4 ms  D  UP  4,32GEANT Netherlands  101.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,35Opentransit France  79.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36Sprint Nextel France  87.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36Seabone Italy  165.25 ms  0 %  22 ms  D  UP  4,14Infostrada Italy  89.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36Telstra Australia  367.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  UP  3,47Optus Australia  386.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  UP  3,37NTT Japan  357.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  UP  3,51AboveNet Japan  360.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  F  UP  3,52Verizon Chech  74.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,37ChinaNet China  427.5 ms  0 %  25 ms  F  UP  2,91PCCW Hong Kong  274 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  UP  3,90Pacnet Singapore  507.25 ms  0 %  9 ms  F  UP  2,66Isnet South Africa  253.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  UP  3,98Maxnet New Zealand  365.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  F  UP  3,50Bell Canada  183.25 ms  0 %  -5 ms  D  UP  4,26Leaseweb Netherlands  127.5 ms  0 %  8 ms  D  UP  4,32The Planet US  193.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,19Softlayer US  194.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,18Dreamhost US  224 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  UP  4,08Rackspace US  190.75 ms  0 %  -5 ms  D  UP  4,23Serverloft Germany  74 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Host-Europe Germany  70.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Hetzner Germany  75.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36OVH  88.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36*Total ping time is*  11657 ms     




*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGI Italy  111.75 ms  0 %  -2 ms  C  UP  4,35NGZ-Server Germany  76.75 ms  0 %  -2 ms  C  UP  4,37K-Play Germany  77 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36GC-Server Germany  83 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36247CS Germany  67.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37Jolt UK  82 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36Multiplay UK  79.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36ServerFFS Netherlands  78 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,36GS-NET Netherlands  125 ms  0 %  12 ms  C  UP  4,32EA US  192.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,20Valve US  234.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  UP  4,04Gameservers US  169 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,27esport-servers de  68 ms  0 %  -2 ms  B  UP  4,37Clanhost Netherlands  75.75 ms  0 %  3 ms  C  UP  4,36RDSNET Romania  98.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35Fastweb Italy  94.25 ms  0 %  6 ms  C  UP  4,35Dataplex Hungary  96 ms  0 %  -4 ms  C  UP  4,36LB-Server Germany  77.75 ms  0 %  -5 ms  C  UP  4,37G-Portal Germany  67 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,37*Total ping time is*  1954.25 ms     






*Total ping time is* *14002.5 ms*  12  15  33  24  11  9Greek servers  391.25  35,57 msInternational servers  11657  161,90 msGameservers  1954.25  108,57 ms 
Speedtest results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





Test date and time is Πέμπτη 08-07-2010 and time 11:37:49Cogentco   0,21Mirrorservice   0,00Apple   0,12Nvidia   0,27Microsoft   0,19LeaseWeb   0,45ServerBoost   0,56ThinkBroadband   0,00Cachefly   0,45Ovh   0,22Ntua   0,54Forthnet   0,66Otenet   0,80RootBSD   0,51



*Average speed for 14 hosts*  0,36 MB/s
Detailed results for multihosts(Line capacity)

*Spoiler:*





 Host list by Someonefromhellftp://ftp.free.fr/ 0.2 MB/sftp://ftp.ovh.net/ 0.15 MB/sftp://ftp.hosteurope.de/ 0.15 MB/sftp://mirror.leaseweb.com/ 0.15 MB/sftp://ftp.sunet.se/ 0.1 MB/sftp://ftp.mirrorservice.org/ 0.05 MB/sftp://ftp.uni-bayreuth.de/ 0.1 MB/sftp://ftp.funet.fi/ 0.1 MB/sftp://ftp5.gwdg.de/ 0.15 MB/sftp://mirror.sov.uk.goscomb.net/ 0.05 MB/sTest date and time is Πέμπτη 08-07-2010 and time 11:40:13 *Line speed for 10 hosts (parallel downloads) is*  1,20 MB/s





 :Wall:

----------


## arial

Report created by  QSpeedTest r34 - Download - Discuss Target list used  201007021202 by Someonefromhell, v0.44 Test date and time  08/07/2010 12:27:59 Host OS & no. of CPUs  Windows XP x86 - 2 CPU cores ISP & WAN IP  HELLAS ON LINE S.A. - 79.167.xxx.xxx BBRAS  loopback2004.med01.dsl.hol.gr [62.38.0.170] Test mode  Ping and speed Test completed in  89 sec Pings/target  4 Parallel ping threads  4 Targets alive  103 / 104 *Average ping/target*  *136.09 msec* *Speed test domestic*  *13611 Kbps or 1.662 MB/sec* *Speed test international*  *12750 Kbps or 1.556 MB/sec* 
 

*Detailed results*

*Spoiler:*





*Greek servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  23.75 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  A OTE  24.75 msec  0.00%  -0.50 msec  A Wind  25.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Cyta Hellas  25.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Vivodi  25.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A NTUA@GRNET  25.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Orange Business Hellas  25.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A On Telecoms  26.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Forthnet  26.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  A Netone  26.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Vodafone  27.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Verizon Hellas  147.00 msec  0.00%  -4.00 msec  D *Group sum*  *427.25 msec*    *Group average*  *35.60 msec*  *0.00%*   *B*



*International servers*

*Spoiler:*





Akamai  24.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  A PCCW Germany  72.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Global Crossing Germany  73.00 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  B Serverloft Germany  73.00 msec  0.00%  +4.00 msec  B DE-CIX  73.50 msec  0.00%  -3.75 msec  B Cachefly  74.75 msec  0.00%  +3.75 msec  B Level 3 Germany  75.50 msec  0.00%  -3.75 msec  C Tata Communications Germany  76.25 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  C Opentransit France  78.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Google CDN  78.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Host-Europe Germany  80.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C NL-IX  81.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Cable&Wireless Germany  81.67 msec  25.00%  -0.33 msec  C AMS-IX  83.25 msec  0.00%  -4.00 msec  C Hetzner Germany  83.50 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  C PANAP  84.00 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  C Tinet Netherlands  86.25 msec  0.00%  +3.75 msec  C Deutche Telecom Germany  87.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Savvis Germany  88.00 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  C AOL Transit Data Network UK  88.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Google CDN  88.75 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  C LINX  89.25 msec  0.00%  +4.00 msec  C MIX  90.00 msec  0.00%  -3.75 msec  C Verizon Chech  91.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Google CDN  92.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C OVH  92.75 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  C Wanadoo Netherlands  93.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Sprint Nextel France  94.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Telia Germany  95.00 msec  0.00%  +4.75 msec  C Hurricane Electric UK  95.75 msec  0.00%  +4.00 msec  C Leaseweb Netherlands  98.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C GEANT Netherlands  98.50 msec  0.00%  +4.25 msec  C Seabone Italy  103.75 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  C GEANT UK  105.75 msec  0.00%  -3.50 msec  C Infostrada Italy  106.75 msec  0.00%  +4.00 msec  C Tinet US  114.00 msec  0.00%  +4.00 msec  C NTT Communications UK  114.50 msec  0.00%  -1.00 msec  C British Telecom UK  114.75 msec  0.00%  -3.75 msec  C RIPN@MSK-IX  120.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C ESPANIX  128.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D AboveNet Netherlands  159.50 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  D Verizon US  162.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Telia US  167.50 msec  0.00%  -3.50 msec  D AOL Transit Data Network US  168.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Yahoo US  170.00 msec  0.00%  -3.75 msec  D Sprint Nextel US  179.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Cogent Communications US  184.00 msec  0.00%  -4.00 msec  D AT&T US  185.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Savvis US  187.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Allstream US  189.00 msec  0.00%  +3.00 msec  D Cogent Germany  190.00 msec  0.00%  -4.75 msec  D Qwest US  196.25 msec  0.00%  +3.75 msec  D The Planet US  196.75 msec  0.00%  -0.50 msec  D Softlayer US  200.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  E Global Crossing US  203.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Rackspace US  206.50 msec  0.00%  +4.25 msec  E Level3 US  211.75 msec  0.00%  +4.00 msec  E TW Telecom US  216.75 msec  0.00%  -3.50 msec  E Tata Communications US  232.00 msec  0.00%  -4.00 msec  E Hurricane Electric US  233.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Dreamhost US  234.00 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  E AboveNet US  242.00 msec  0.00%  -3.75 msec  E XO Communications US  246.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Bell Canada  247.50 msec  0.00%  -3.50 msec  E Isnet South Africa  339.50 msec  0.00%  -4.25 msec  F PCCW Hong Kong  347.50 msec  0.00%  -4.00 msec  F Maxnet New Zealand  366.00 msec  0.00%  -4.00 msec  F AboveNet Japan  367.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F NTT Japan  368.75 msec  0.00%  -5.75 msec  F Telstra Australia  391.50 msec  0.00%  -0.50 msec  F Pacnet Signapore  392.00 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  F ChinaNet China  404.75 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  F Optus Australia  410.75 msec  0.00%  +3.75 msec  F *Group sum*  *11769.92 msec*    *Group average*  *161.23 msec*  *0.34%*   *D*



*Game servers*

*Spoiler:*





Valve US  N/A  100.00%  N/A  N/A Esport-Servers Germany  74.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B 247CS Germany  75.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C K-Play Germany  79.00 msec  0.00%  +3.50 msec  C Clanhost Netherlands  79.50 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  C NGI Italy  80.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C G-Portal Germany  83.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C LB-Server Germany  84.00 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  C GS-NET Netherlands  86.00 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  C Multiplay UK  87.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C ServerFFS Netherlands  93.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C NGZ-Server Germany  96.67 msec  25.00%  +0.33 msec  C Fastweb Italy  103.25 msec  0.00%  +3.75 msec  C GC-Server Germany  103.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C RDSNET Romania  104.00 msec  0.00%  -3.50 msec  C Dataplex Hungary  106.75 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  C Jolt UK  111.75 msec  0.00%  +4.25 msec  C Gameservers US  170.75 msec  0.00%  -0.50 msec  D EA US  200.50 msec  0.00%  -3.75 msec  E *Group sum*  *1820.42 msec*    *Group average*  *101.13 msec*  *6.94%*   *C*

----------


## nnn

*Your WAN IP is 62.1.4 xxxxx**Your BBRAS is 194.219.231.36* *Your ISP is :  FORTHnet SA*Test date and time is Πέμπτη 08-07-2010 and time 15:12:52Server List by Someonefromhell v0.442 Threads in use, script ver 1.0 RC downloadMOS (mean opinion score), is scaled from 5=best to 1=worst 

Ping results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  11.5 ms  0 %  8 ms  A  DOWN  4,39Wind  105 ms  0 %  4 ms  C  DOWN  4,34Cyta Hellas  8.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40On Telecoms  9.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Vivodi  8.75 ms  0 %  3 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Forthnet  7.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40OTE  9.25 ms  0 %  5 ms  A  DOWN  4,39Netone  8 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40NTUA@GRNET  8 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Vodafone  109.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Orange Business Hellas  137.25 ms  0 %  -2 ms  D  UP  4,33Verizon Hellas  124.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,33*Total ping time is*  547 ms     




*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





DE-CIX  72 ms  0 %  12 ms  B  DOWN  4,35AMS-IX  65.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37LINX  78.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36NL-IX  97 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,35RIPN@MSK-IX  107.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,34ESPANIX  102 ms  0 %  -4 ms  C  DOWN  4,35MIX  72 ms  0 %  3 ms  B  UP  4,36PANAP  75 ms  0 %  4 ms  B  DOWN  4,36Akamai  7.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Cachefly  61.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Google CDN  79.75 ms  0 %  -6 ms  C  UP  4,37Google CDN  80 ms  0 %  7 ms  C  UP  4,35Google CDN  73.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Yahoo US  151.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,31AT and T US  184.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  UP  4,21Global Crossing US  177 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  UP  4,23Level3 US  198.5 ms  0 %  9 ms  D  UP  4,12Telia US  149.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,32Qwest US  186.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,22Tata Communications US  220.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  UP  4,10Verizon US  155.75 ms  0 %  3 ms  D  UP  4,29Savvis US  178 ms  0 %  3 ms  D  DOWN  4,22America Online Transit Data Network US  166.5 ms  0 %  3 ms  D  UP  4,26Cogent Communications US  160.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,28Hurricane Electric US  288.5 ms  0 %  -82 ms  F  UP  4,33AboveNet US  260.75 ms  0 %  107 ms  F  UP  2,93XO Communications US  219.25 ms  0 %  4 ms  E  DOWN  4,08Sprint Nextel US  144.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,32Allstream US  176.75 ms  0 %  3 ms  D  UP  4,23Telecom US  200 ms  0 %  3 ms  D  DOWN  4,15Deutche Telecom Germany  57 ms  25 %   -2 ms  B  DOWN  1,57Global Crossing Germany  55 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,38Cogent Germany  65.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Telia Germany  68.5 ms  0 %  17 ms  B  UP  4,35Level 3 Germany  81.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  UP  4,36Tata Communications Germany  55.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Savvis Germany  69.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Cable and Wireless Germany  83 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36PCCW Germany  139 ms  0 %  -12 ms  D  UP  4,34NTT Communications UK  89.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  C  DOWN  4,36America Online Transit Data Network UK  71 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Tinet US  86 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  UP  4,36GEANT UK  68.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37British Telecom UK  163.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,28Hurricane Electric UK  91.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Tinet Netherlands  72 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37AboveNet Netherlands  75.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Wanadoo Netherlands  83 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36GEANT Netherlands  70.25 ms  0 %  -4 ms  B  UP  4,37Opentransit France  66.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Sprint Nextel France  77 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  UP  4,36Seabone Italy  50.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Infostrada Italy  83 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Telstra Australia  377.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  DOWN  3,42Optus Australia  436.25 ms  0 %  -93 ms  F  UP  3,99NTT Japan  365.75 ms  0 %  89 ms  F  UP  2,57AboveNet Japan  360.5 ms  0 %  -13 ms  F  UP  3,63Verizon Chech  123.25 ms  0 %  -114 ms  C  UP  4,45ChinaNet China  391.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  F  DOWN  3,34PCCW Hong Kong  299.75 ms  0 %  -2 ms  F  DOWN  3,81Pacnet Singapore  460.25 ms  0 %  65 ms  F  UP  2,32Isnet South Africa  397.5 ms  0 %  38 ms  F  UP  2,94Maxnet New Zealand  398.5 ms  0 %  14 ms  F  UP  3,18Bell Canada  270.25 ms  0 %  50 ms  F  DOWN  3,46Leaseweb Netherlands  67.75 ms  0 %  -10 ms  B  UP  4,38The Planet US  192.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  DOWN  4,20Softlayer US  198.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  DOWN  4,16Dreamhost US  250.5 ms  0 %  59 ms   UP  3,47Rackspace US  193.5 ms  0 %  -31 ms  D  UP  4,33Serverloft Germany  67.75 ms  0 %  -11 ms  B  UP  4,38Host-Europe Germany  71.5 ms  0 %  28 ms  B  UP  4,33Hetzner Germany  69 ms  0 %  6 ms  B  UP  4,36OVH  73.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,37*Total ping time is*  11078.5 ms     




*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGI Italy  77 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36NGZ-Server Germany  67.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,37K-Play Germany  87.75 ms  0 %  -5 ms  C  UP  4,36GC-Server Germany  81 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36247CS Germany  60.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Jolt UK  73.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,36Multiplay UK  77.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36ServerFFS Netherlands  71.5 ms  0 %  -11 ms  B  DOWN  4,38GS-NET Netherlands  64.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37EA US  201 ms  0 %  2 ms  E  DOWN  4,16Valve US  227.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  E  DOWN  4,06Gameservers US  140.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  DOWN  4,33esport-servers de  58.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Clanhost Netherlands  84.25 ms  0 %  -2 ms  C  UP  4,36RDSNET Romania  104.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,35Fastweb Italy  47.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Dataplex Hungary  89.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,36LB-Server Germany  67.75 ms  0 %  -3 ms  B  UP  4,37G-Portal Germany  74 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37*Total ping time is*  1755.5 ms     






*Total ping time is* *13381 ms*  9  32  26  20  4  12Greek servers  547  49,73 msInternational servers  11078.5  153,87 msGameservers  1755.5  97,53 ms 
Speedtest results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





Test date and time is Πέμπτη 08-07-2010 and time 15:12:49Cogentco   0,56Mirrorservice   0,30Apple   2,33Nvidia   0,39Microsoft   0,56LeaseWeb   0,27ServerBoost   0,79ThinkBroadband   0,00Cachefly   1,79Ovh   0,19Ntua   1,97Forthnet   1,73Otenet   2,33RootBSD   0,71



*Average speed for 14 hosts*  0,99 MB/s
Detailed results for multihosts(Line capacity)

*Spoiler:*





 Host list by Someonefromhellftp://ftp.free.fr/ 0.1 MB/sftp://ftp.ovh.net/ 0.15 MB/sftp://ftp.hosteurope.de/ 0.2 MB/sftp://mirror.leaseweb.com/ 0.1 MB/sftp://ftp.sunet.se/ 0.05 MB/sftp://ftp.mirrorservice.org/ 0.2 MB/sftp://ftp.uni-bayreuth.de/ 0.05 MB/sftp://ftp.funet.fi/ 0.05 MB/sftp://ftp5.gwdg.de/ 0.9 MB/sftp://mirror.sov.uk.goscomb.net/ 0.05 MB/sTest date and time is Πέμπτη 08-07-2010 and time 15:15:12 *Line speed for 10 hosts (parallel downloads) is*  1,85 MB/s





........Auto merged post: nnn πρόσθεσε 0 λεπτά και 37 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Πεσμένα τα πράγματα.

----------


## andreyas

*@nnn* , βλέποντας ένα ποστ σου στον εξωγήινο κατέβασα  http://www.adslgr.com/forum/download...o=file&id=1922 την τελευταία έκδοση. 
Ολα καλά το multispeed.text έχει και τα αποτελέσματα του downloadtest, και τα chart είναι μέσα.  :One thumb up:  

*Your WAN IP is 178.12 xxxxx**Your BBRAS is 194.219.231.83* *Your ISP is :  FORTHnet SA*Test date and time is Πέμπτη 08-07-2010 and time 16:31:01Server List by Someonefromhell v0.442 Threads in use, script ver 1.0 RC downloadMOS (mean opinion score), is scaled from 5=best to 1=worst 

Ping results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  30.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  DOWN  4,39Wind  124 ms  0 %  3 ms  C  DOWN  4,33Cyta Hellas  30.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,39On Telecoms  49 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,38Vivodi  30 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,39Forthnet  29.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,39OTE  30 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,39Netone  23.5 ms  25 %   -1 ms  A  DOWN  1,61NTUA@GRNET  30 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,39Vodafone  119 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  UP  4,34Orange Business Hellas  254.75 ms  0 %  3 ms  F  UP  3,95Verizon Hellas  140.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,33*Total ping time is*  891 ms     




*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





DE-CIX  74.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,36AMS-IX  92.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  UP  4,35LINX  107.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,34NL-IX  216.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  UP  4,12RIPN@MSK-IX  130.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,33ESPANIX  161.25 ms  25 %   0 ms  D  DOWN  1,44MIX  69.75 ms  25 %   123 ms  B  DOWN  1,04PANAP  83 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Akamai  29.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,39Cachefly  81.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36Google CDN  192.25 ms  0 %  5 ms  D  UP  4,16Google CDN  213.5 ms  0 %  -14 ms  E  UP  4,22Google CDN  199 ms  0 %  -14 ms  D  UP  4,26Yahoo US  278.75 ms  0 %  5 ms  F  DOWN  3,84AT and T US  301.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  F  UP  3,76Global Crossing US  198.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,18Level3 US  204.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  E  DOWN  4,16Telia US  162.25 ms  0 %  4 ms  D  DOWN  4,26Qwest US  316.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  UP  3,70Tata Communications US  354 ms  0 %  -1 ms  F  DOWN  3,55Verizon US  172.75 ms  0 %  8 ms  D  DOWN  4,21Savvis US  188.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,20America Online Transit Data Network US  172.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,25Cogent Communications US  172.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,25Hurricane Electric US  341.75 ms  0 %  -12 ms  F  UP  3,71AboveNet US  243.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  DOWN  4,02XO Communications US  250.75 ms  0 %  0 ms   DOWN  3,99Sprint Nextel US  161.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,28Allstream US  186.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,22Telecom US  220.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  UP  4,09Deutche Telecom Germany  93.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Global Crossing Germany  76.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Cogent Germany  197.25 ms  0 %  10 ms  D  UP  4,11Telia Germany  71 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Level 3 Germany  77 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Tata Communications Germany  71.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Savvis Germany  184.75 ms  0 %  -7 ms  D  UP  4,26Cable and Wireless Germany  87.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36PCCW Germany  191 ms  0 %  4 ms  D  UP  4,18NTT Communications UK  213.75 ms  0 %  -5 ms  E  UP  4,16America Online Transit Data Network UK  115.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  UP  4,34Tinet US  105.75 ms  0 %  5 ms  C  UP  4,34GEANT UK  95.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,35British Telecom UK  273.25 ms  0 %  5 ms  F  UP  3,86Hurricane Electric UK  225 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  UP  4,09Tinet Netherlands  94.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,35AboveNet Netherlands  91.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Wanadoo Netherlands  102.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,35GEANT Netherlands  84 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Opentransit France  179.5 ms  0 %  6 ms  D  UP  4,20Sprint Nextel France  140.75 ms  25 %   -4 ms  D  DOWN  1,49Seabone Italy  172.25 ms  0 %  5 ms  D  UP  4,23Infostrada Italy  102.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,35Telstra Australia  498.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  UP  2,80Optus Australia  400.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  DOWN  3,31NTT Japan  366.75 ms  0 %  -3 ms  F  UP  3,51AboveNet Japan  368.75 ms  0 %  3 ms  F  UP  3,44Verizon Chech  80.25 ms  0 %  4 ms  C  UP  4,36ChinaNet China  512.5 ms  0 %  -4 ms  F  UP  2,77PCCW Hong Kong  427.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  F  UP  3,18Pacnet Singapore  406.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  DOWN  3,27Isnet South Africa  369.5 ms  0 %  6 ms  F  UP  3,41Maxnet New Zealand  479.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  UP  2,90Bell Canada  260.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  UP  3,95Leaseweb Netherlands  81.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36The Planet US  209.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  DOWN  4,13Softlayer US  209.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  DOWN  4,13Dreamhost US  266.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  F  UP  3,94Rackspace US  220.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  UP  4,09Serverloft Germany  90.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36Host-Europe Germany  98.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  UP  4,35Hetzner Germany  93.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,35OVH  98.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35*Total ping time is*  14164.5 ms     




*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGI Italy  100 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  UP  4,35NGZ-Server Germany  88.5 ms  0 %  6 ms  C  UP  4,35K-Play Germany  87.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36GC-Server Germany  103 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,35247CS Germany  81.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Jolt UK  100.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,35Multiplay UK  100.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,35ServerFFS Netherlands  85.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36GS-NET Netherlands  81 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36EA US  209.75 ms  0 %  -10 ms  E  DOWN  4,21Valve US  250.75 ms  0 %  -3 ms   UP  4,01Gameservers US  167 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  UP  4,26esport-servers de  79 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36Clanhost Netherlands  92.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,35RDSNET Romania  102.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Fastweb Italy  177.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,24Dataplex Hungary  90.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,35LB-Server Germany  90.75 ms  0 %  -12 ms  C  DOWN  4,37G-Portal Germany  89.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,35*Total ping time is*  2177.25 ms     






*Total ping time is* *17232.75 ms*  6  7  39  21  11  18Greek servers  891  81,00 msInternational servers  14164.5  196,73 msGameservers  2177.25  120,96 ms 
Speedtest results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





Test date and time is Πέμπτη 08-07-2010 and time 16:30:54Cogentco   0,46Mirrorservice   0,56Apple   0,11Nvidia   0,09Microsoft   0,13LeaseWeb   0,07ServerBoost   1,46ThinkBroadband   0,00Cachefly   0,99Ovh   1,20Ntua   2,08Forthnet   1,56Otenet   2,03RootBSD   0,58



*Average speed for 14 hosts*  0,81 MB/s
Detailed results for multihosts(Line capacity)

*Spoiler:*





 Host list by Someonefromhellftp://ftp.free.fr/ 0.05 MB/sftp://ftp.ovh.net/ 0.35 MB/sftp://ftp.hosteurope.de/ 0.35 MB/sftp://mirror.leaseweb.com/ 0.05 MB/sftp://ftp.sunet.se/ 0.05 MB/sftp://ftp.mirrorservice.org/ 0.25 MB/sftp://ftp.uni-bayreuth.de/ 0.15 MB/sftp://ftp.funet.fi/ 0.05 MB/sftp://ftp5.gwdg.de/ 0.35 MB/sftp://mirror.sov.uk.goscomb.net/ 0.05 MB/sTest date and time is Πέμπτη 08-07-2010 and time 16:33:22 *Line speed for 10 hosts (parallel downloads) is*  1,70 MB/s





........Auto merged post: andreyas πρόσθεσε 9 λεπτά και 48 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Report created by  QSpeedTest r34 -  :Wink: Download - Discuss Target list used  201007021202 by Someonefromhell, v0.44 Test date and time  08/07/2010 16:50:16 Host OS & no. of CPUs  Windows XP x86 - 2 CPU cores ISP & WAN IP  FORTHNET SA - 178.128.xxx.xxx BBRAS  bbras-llu-kln-21L0.forthnet.gr [194.219.231.83] Test mode  Ping and speed Test completed in  54.343 sec Pings/target  4 Parallel ping threads  4 Targets alive  104 / 104 *Average ping/target*  *166.03 msec* *Speed test domestic*  *15902 Kbps or 1.941 MB/sec* *Speed test international*  *14870 Kbps or 1.815 MB/sec* 
 

*Detailed results*

*Spoiler:*





*Greek servers*

*Spoiler:*





Forthnet  30.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B OTE  30.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B NTUA@GRNET  30.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Netone  30.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B Vivodi  30.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Cyta Hellas  31.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B On Telecoms  31.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Hellas Online  31.25 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  B Vodafone  118.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Wind  123.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Verizon Hellas  140.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Orange Business Hellas  253.00 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  F *Group sum*  *879.50 msec*    *Group average*  *73.29 msec*  *0.00%*   *B*



*International servers*

*Spoiler:*





Akamai  30.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Telia Germany  70.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Tata Communications Germany  71.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B DE-CIX  74.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Global Crossing Germany  76.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Level 3 Germany  77.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Verizon Chech  78.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Cachefly  81.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Leaseweb Netherlands  81.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C PANAP  82.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C GEANT Netherlands  84.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Serverloft Germany  85.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Cable&Wireless Germany  87.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Hetzner Germany  88.75 msec  0.00%  -1.00 msec  C GEANT UK  90.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C AboveNet Netherlands  92.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C AMS-IX  92.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C MIX  92.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Deutche Telecom Germany  93.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Host-Europe Germany  93.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C OVH  93.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Tinet Netherlands  93.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Tinet US  100.75 msec  0.00%  -1.00 msec  C Wanadoo Netherlands  103.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Infostrada Italy  103.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C AOL Transit Data Network UK  106.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C LINX  108.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C RIPN@MSK-IX  129.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Sprint Nextel US  161.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Telia US  163.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D Verizon US  170.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Cogent Communications US  172.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D AOL Transit Data Network US  172.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Seabone Italy  173.00 msec  0.00%  -1.00 msec  D Opentransit France  184.00 msec  0.00%  -1.25 msec  D Savvis Germany  184.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Allstream US  187.50 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  D Savvis US  188.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Sprint Nextel France  189.75 msec  0.00%  -0.75 msec  D Cogent Germany  192.33 msec  25.00%  +4.33 msec  D Google CDN  194.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D Global Crossing US  197.50 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  D PCCW Germany  202.00 msec  25.00%  -9.33 msec  E Google CDN  203.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E Level3 US  204.50 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  E NTT Communications UK  209.25 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  E Softlayer US  209.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E The Planet US  209.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E Rackspace US  215.25 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  E NL-IX  218.25 msec  0.00%  -2.50 msec  E Hurricane Electric UK  219.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E ESPANIX  220.00 msec  25.00%  -0.67 msec  E TW Telecom US  220.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E Google CDN  226.25 msec  0.00%  -16.25 msec  E AboveNet US  243.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E XO Communications US  251.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Bell Canada  257.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Dreamhost US  261.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F British Telecom UK  270.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  F Yahoo US  276.50 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  F AT&T US  300.25 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  F Qwest US  315.75 msec  0.00%  -0.50 msec  F Hurricane Electric US  343.00 msec  0.00%  -1.75 msec  F Tata Communications US  356.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  F NTT Japan  361.75 msec  0.00%  +3.75 msec  F Isnet South Africa  361.75 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  F AboveNet Japan  367.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Optus Australia  401.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F Pacnet Signapore  406.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F PCCW Hong Kong  429.00 msec  75.00%  +0.00 msec  F Maxnet New Zealand  481.75 msec  0.00%  +1.50 msec  F Telstra Australia  500.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F ChinaNet China  503.25 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  F *Group sum*  *14242.58 msec*    *Group average*  *195.10 msec*  *2.05%*   *D*



*Game servers*

*Spoiler:*





Esport-Servers Germany  74.25 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  B GS-NET Netherlands  81.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C 247CS Germany  81.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C NGZ-Server Germany  84.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C ServerFFS Netherlands  84.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C G-Portal Germany  85.25 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  C LB-Server Germany  87.50 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  C K-Play Germany  88.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Dataplex Hungary  91.50 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  C Clanhost Netherlands  92.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C NGI Italy  95.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Multiplay UK  100.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Jolt UK  100.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C RDSNET Romania  102.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C GC-Server Germany  103.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Gameservers US  162.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Fastweb Italy  174.75 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  D EA US  207.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Valve US  247.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E *Group sum*  *2144.75 msec*    *Group average*  *112.88 msec*  *0.00%*   *C*

----------


## JULIANIK

Report created by  QSpeedTest r34 - Download - Discuss Target list used  201007021202 by Someonefromhell, v0.44 Test date and time  08/07/2010 16:59:46 ISP & WAN IP  FORTHNET SA - 79.xxx.xxx.xxx Test mode  Ping and speed Test completed in  57.75 sec Pings/target  4 Parallel ping threads  4 Targets alive  104 / 104 *Average ping/target*  *142.22 msec* *Speed test domestic*  *16678 Kbps or 2.036 MB/sec* *Speed test international*  *15420 Kbps or 1.882 MB/sec* 
 

*Detailed results*

*Spoiler:*





*Greek servers*

*Spoiler:*





Forthnet  34.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B NTUA@GRNET  35.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B OTE  35.50 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  B Hellas Online  36.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B On Telecoms  36.50 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  B Netone  86.75 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  C Vivodi  87.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Cyta Hellas  89.00 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  C Wind  121.25 msec  0.00%  +2.25 msec  C Vodafone  123.50 msec  0.00%  -1.25 msec  C Verizon Hellas  145.25 msec  0.00%  -1.25 msec  D Orange Business Hellas  147.25 msec  0.00%  +1.75 msec  D *Group sum*  *978.00 msec*    *Group average*  *81.50 msec*  *0.00%*   *C*



*International servers*

*Spoiler:*





Akamai  35.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Telia Germany  73.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Global Crossing Germany  75.25 msec  0.00%  -1.75 msec  C Tata Communications Germany  75.50 msec  0.00%  -2.00 msec  C Cachefly  76.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Google CDN  76.50 msec  0.00%  +1.75 msec  C Cogent Germany  77.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C DE-CIX  77.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C AboveNet Netherlands  80.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Savvis Germany  80.25 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  C GEANT Netherlands  81.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Wanadoo Netherlands  82.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Opentransit France  83.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Tinet Netherlands  83.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Verizon Chech  84.25 msec  0.00%  +1.50 msec  C Cable&Wireless Germany  84.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C MIX  85.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C NL-IX  85.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Deutche Telecom Germany  85.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Leaseweb Netherlands  86.75 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  C Level 3 Germany  88.25 msec  0.00%  -2.75 msec  C Hetzner Germany  88.25 msec  0.00%  -0.75 msec  C GEANT UK  88.25 msec  0.00%  +1.75 msec  C PCCW Germany  88.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C Google CDN  89.50 msec  0.00%  -1.25 msec  C British Telecom UK  89.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Sprint Nextel France  90.00 msec  0.00%  -1.00 msec  C PANAP  91.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Serverloft Germany  92.00 msec  0.00%  -1.50 msec  C AOL Transit Data Network UK  92.25 msec  0.00%  -2.75 msec  C Hurricane Electric UK  93.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C LINX  93.50 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  C Host-Europe Germany  94.25 msec  0.00%  -1.25 msec  C Google CDN  94.25 msec  0.00%  -3.75 msec  C OVH  96.50 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  C Tinet US  97.00 msec  0.00%  +4.50 msec  C AMS-IX  97.25 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  C Infostrada Italy  97.50 msec  0.00%  +3.00 msec  C Seabone Italy  99.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C NTT Communications UK  102.50 msec  0.00%  -2.00 msec  C ESPANIX  107.00 msec  0.00%  -2.50 msec  C RIPN@MSK-IX  127.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Yahoo US  166.00 msec  0.00%  -1.25 msec  D Verizon US  167.75 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  D Sprint Nextel US  168.75 msec  0.00%  -1.50 msec  D AOL Transit Data Network US  170.25 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  D Telia US  173.25 msec  0.00%  +1.50 msec  D Cogent Communications US  173.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D AT&T US  188.75 msec  0.00%  -1.25 msec  D Savvis US  192.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Global Crossing US  197.25 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  D Qwest US  199.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D The Planet US  202.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Allstream US  203.75 msec  0.00%  -1.00 msec  E TW Telecom US  217.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  E Rackspace US  219.25 msec  0.00%  -0.50 msec  E Softlayer US  224.25 msec  0.00%  -0.75 msec  E Level3 US  231.25 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  E AboveNet US  234.50 msec  0.00%  +1.75 msec  E Tata Communications US  235.50 msec  0.00%  -1.50 msec  E XO Communications US  242.25 msec  0.00%  +1.50 msec  E Bell Canada  246.00 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  E Dreamhost US  250.75 msec  0.00%  +1.50 msec  F Hurricane Electric US  253.25 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  F Isnet South Africa  352.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  F NTT Japan  360.75 msec  0.00%  -4.50 msec  F AboveNet Japan  369.25 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  F PCCW Hong Kong  385.25 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  F Optus Australia  395.75 msec  0.00%  -1.25 msec  F Pacnet Signapore  399.50 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  F Telstra Australia  405.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Maxnet New Zealand  407.50 msec  0.00%  +24.50 msec  F ChinaNet China  519.50 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  F *Group sum*  *11818.00 msec*    *Group average*  *161.89 msec*  *0.00%*   *D*



*Game servers*

*Spoiler:*





Esport-Servers Germany  75.00 msec  0.00%  +1.75 msec  C G-Portal Germany  76.75 msec  0.00%  -0.50 msec  C 247CS Germany  77.00 msec  0.00%  -1.00 msec  C NGZ-Server Germany  80.00 msec  0.00%  +1.75 msec  C K-Play Germany  81.00 msec  0.00%  -0.50 msec  C LB-Server Germany  83.75 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  C GC-Server Germany  86.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Jolt UK  89.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Clanhost Netherlands  90.00 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  C NGI Italy  90.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Multiplay UK  93.00 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  C GS-NET Netherlands  97.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Fastweb Italy  98.25 msec  0.00%  +1.75 msec  C ServerFFS Netherlands  101.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C RDSNET Romania  103.25 msec  0.00%  -1.50 msec  C Dataplex Hungary  108.50 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  C Gameservers US  159.00 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  D EA US  227.50 msec  0.00%  -6.50 msec  E Valve US  243.50 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  E *Group sum*  *2061.50 msec*    *Group average*  *108.50 msec*  *0.00%*   *C*

----------


## andreyas

Report created by  QSpeedTest r34 - Download - Discuss Target list used  201007021202 by Someonefromhell, v0.44 Test date and time  08/07/2010 21:27:40 Host OS & no. of CPUs  Windows XP x86 - 2 CPU cores ISP & WAN IP  FORTHNET SA - 178.128.xxx.xxx BBRAS  bbras-llu-kln-22L0.forthnet.gr [194.219.239.154] Test mode  Ping and speed Test completed in  50.703 sec Pings/target  4 Parallel ping threads  4 Targets alive  104 / 104 *Average ping/target*  *142.02 msec* *Speed test domestic*  *15542 Kbps or 1.897 MB/sec* *Speed test international*  *14663 Kbps or 1.790 MB/sec* 
 

*Detailed results*

*Spoiler:*





*Greek servers*

*Spoiler:*





Forthnet  29.50 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  A OTE  29.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Cyta Hellas  30.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B NTUA@GRNET  30.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B On Telecoms  30.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Hellas Online  30.75 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  B Netone  30.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B Vivodi  31.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Vodafone  118.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Wind  124.00 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  C Verizon Hellas  139.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Orange Business Hellas  146.00 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  D *Group sum*  *770.50 msec*    *Group average*  *64.21 msec*  *0.00%*   *B*



*International servers*

*Spoiler:*





Akamai  58.50 msec  0.00%  -0.75 msec  B Telia Germany  71.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Tata Communications Germany  71.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Serverloft Germany  74.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Seabone Italy  75.25 msec  0.00%  -0.50 msec  C DE-CIX  75.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Global Crossing Germany  76.75 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  C Level 3 Germany  77.50 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  C Verizon Chech  79.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Opentransit France  80.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Cachefly  81.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Leaseweb Netherlands  82.00 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  C Host-Europe Germany  82.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C AMS-IX  82.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C PANAP  83.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Google CDN  83.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C GEANT Netherlands  84.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Hetzner Germany  85.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Cable&Wireless Germany  87.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C Cogent Germany  87.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Savvis Germany  87.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Sprint Nextel France  90.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C PCCW Germany  93.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Deutche Telecom Germany  93.75 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  C Tinet Netherlands  94.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Wanadoo Netherlands  95.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C MIX  96.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C GEANT UK  97.00 msec  0.00%  +1.75 msec  C Google CDN  98.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Google CDN  99.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C LINX  100.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C NTT Communications UK  100.25 msec  0.00%  -0.50 msec  C AOL Transit Data Network UK  101.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Tinet US  103.25 msec  0.00%  -1.25 msec  C Infostrada Italy  103.75 msec  0.00%  -1.50 msec  C OVH  106.75 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  C ESPANIX  111.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C NL-IX  114.25 msec  0.00%  -0.75 msec  C AboveNet Netherlands  115.25 msec  0.00%  +33.00 msec  C RIPN@MSK-IX  130.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Hurricane Electric UK  137.00 msec  25.00%  -3.00 msec  D Sprint Nextel US  161.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Telia US  163.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D AOL Transit Data Network US  172.50 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  D Verizon US  172.75 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  D British Telecom UK  174.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Cogent Communications US  175.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Yahoo US  176.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D AT&T US  185.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Allstream US  187.75 msec  0.00%  -0.75 msec  D Savvis US  191.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Qwest US  192.50 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  D Softlayer US  198.00 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  D Global Crossing US  198.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D The Planet US  200.50 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  E Level3 US  206.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Rackspace US  207.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  E TW Telecom US  220.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E AboveNet US  238.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E XO Communications US  241.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E Bell Canada  246.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Hurricane Electric US  255.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Dreamhost US  265.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F Isnet South Africa  344.50 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  F Tata Communications US  354.50 msec  0.00%  -0.75 msec  F NTT Japan  358.75 msec  0.00%  -3.75 msec  F AboveNet Japan  376.25 msec  0.00%  -4.75 msec  F Maxnet New Zealand  378.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Telstra Australia  385.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Optus Australia  389.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F Pacnet Signapore  396.00 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  F PCCW Hong Kong  402.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F ChinaNet China  432.50 msec  0.00%  -0.50 msec  F *Group sum*  *11994.75 msec*    *Group average*  *164.31 msec*  *0.34%*   *D*



*Game servers*

*Spoiler:*





G-Portal Germany  74.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Esport-Servers Germany  74.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B K-Play Germany  76.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C GS-NET Netherlands  81.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Clanhost Netherlands  82.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C 247CS Germany  83.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C NGI Italy  83.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Fastweb Italy  84.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C NGZ-Server Germany  85.50 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  C ServerFFS Netherlands  86.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Dataplex Hungary  90.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C GC-Server Germany  92.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C LB-Server Germany  92.75 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  C Jolt UK  96.00 msec  0.00%  -1.00 msec  C Multiplay UK  100.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C RDSNET Romania  104.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Gameservers US  162.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D EA US  207.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E Valve US  249.75 msec  0.00%  -0.50 msec  E *Group sum*  *2004.50 msec*    *Group average*  *105.50 msec*  *0.00%*   *C*

----------


## nnn

*Your WAN IP is 62.1.4 xxxxx**Your BBRAS is 194.219.231.36* *Your ISP is :  FORTHnet SA*Test date and time is Πέμπτη 08-07-2010 and time 21:45:49Server List by Someonefromhell v0.442 Threads in use, script ver 1.0 RC downloadMOS (mean opinion score), is scaled from 5=best to 1=worst 

Ping results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  14.25 ms  0 %  -19 ms  A  UP  4,42Wind  109.5 ms  0 %  -8 ms  C  UP  4,35Cyta Hellas  11.5 ms  0 %  13 ms  A  UP  4,39On Telecoms  10.25 ms  0 %  3 ms  A  UP  4,40Vivodi  9.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  A  UP  4,40Forthnet  9 ms  0 %  -5 ms  A  UP  4,40OTE  8.75 ms  0 %  -3 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Netone  10.25 ms  0 %  -4 ms  A  UP  4,40NTUA@GRNET  8 ms  0 %  -2 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Vodafone  100.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Orange Business Hellas  129 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,33Verizon Hellas  125.75 ms  0 %  8 ms  D  UP  4,32*Total ping time is*  546 ms     




*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





DE-CIX  65.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37AMS-IX  70.5 ms  0 %  10 ms  B  UP  4,36LINX  75.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36NL-IX  97 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,35RIPN@MSK-IX  107.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35ESPANIX  92.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,35MIX  71.5 ms  0 %  3 ms  B  DOWN  4,36PANAP  67 ms  0 %  -4 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Akamai  29.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  A  UP  4,39Cachefly  60.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Google CDN  67 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Google CDN  77 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Google CDN  73.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Yahoo US  151.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,32AT and T US  168.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,26Global Crossing US  177 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,24Level3 US  191.25 ms  0 %  -4 ms  D  DOWN  4,23Telia US  145.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,32Qwest US  178.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,24Tata Communications US  216.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  E  DOWN  4,10Verizon US  149.75 ms  0 %  -3 ms  D  DOWN  4,32Savvis US  171.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  DOWN  4,27America Online Transit Data Network US  153 ms  0 %  -3 ms  D  DOWN  4,32Cogent Communications US  152.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  DOWN  4,32Hurricane Electric US  242.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  E  DOWN  4,03AboveNet US  217.75 ms  0 %  -3 ms  E  DOWN  4,13XO Communications US  219 ms  0 %  4 ms  E  DOWN  4,08Sprint Nextel US  147.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,32Allstream US  178.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,24Telecom US  201.5 ms  0 %  4 ms  E  UP  4,14Deutche Telecom Germany  80.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36Global Crossing Germany  147.5 ms  0 %  -120 ms  D  UP  4,45Cogent Germany  66.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,37Telia Germany  59.25 ms  0 %  6 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Level 3 Germany  65.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Tata Communications Germany  56.75 ms  0 %  -6 ms  B  UP  4,38Savvis Germany  69.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37Cable and Wireless Germany  72.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  DOWN  4,36PCCW Germany  70.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37NTT Communications UK  101.25 ms  0 %  -2 ms  C  UP  4,35America Online Transit Data Network UK  72.5 ms  0 %  3 ms  B  UP  4,36Tinet US  82 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36GEANT UK  71.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37British Telecom UK  165.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,27Hurricane Electric UK  93 ms  0 %  -5 ms  C  UP  4,36Tinet Netherlands  74.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,37AboveNet Netherlands  77.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,36Wanadoo Netherlands  87.5 ms  0 %  14 ms  C  UP  4,34GEANT Netherlands  65 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Opentransit France  67 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,37Sprint Nextel France  75.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Seabone Italy  51 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,38Infostrada Italy  90 ms  0 %  12 ms  C  UP  4,34Telstra Australia  386.75 ms  0 %  11 ms  F  UP  3,27Optus Australia  377.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  F  DOWN  3,44NTT Japan  336.75 ms  0 %  10 ms  F  DOWN  3,53AboveNet Japan  358.75 ms  0 %  -21 ms  F  DOWN  3,71Verizon Chech  69 ms  0 %  3 ms  B  DOWN  4,36ChinaNet China  381.25 ms  0 %  -2 ms  F  DOWN  3,43PCCW Hong Kong  303.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  UP  3,76Pacnet Singapore  382.75 ms  0 %  4 ms  F  DOWN  3,36Isnet South Africa  333.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  DOWN  3,64Maxnet New Zealand  359.5 ms  0 %  4 ms  F  DOWN  3,48Bell Canada  308.75 ms  0 %  42 ms  F  UP  3,35Leaseweb Netherlands  67.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37The Planet US  187.75 ms  0 %  -2 ms  D  DOWN  4,22Softlayer US  184.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,22Dreamhost US  235.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  DOWN  4,05Rackspace US  182.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,23Serverloft Germany  58.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Host-Europe Germany  60.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Hetzner Germany  64 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37OVH  68.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37*Total ping time is*  10586 ms     




*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGI Italy  69.25 ms  0 %  5 ms  B  DOWN  4,36NGZ-Server Germany  63 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37K-Play Germany  64.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37GC-Server Germany  72 ms  0 %  -2 ms  B  DOWN  4,37247CS Germany  66.75 ms  0 %  -10 ms  B  UP  4,38Jolt UK  75.25 ms  0 %  -6 ms  C  UP  4,37Multiplay UK  92.75 ms  0 %  46 ms  C  UP  4,22ServerFFS Netherlands  51.25 ms  25 %   18 ms  B  DOWN  1,54GS-NET Netherlands  69.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37EA US  188 ms  0 %  -5 ms  D  DOWN  4,24Valve US  227.25 ms  0 %  3 ms  E  DOWN  4,06Gameservers US  141.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  D  UP  4,33esport-servers de  73 ms  0 %  7 ms  B  UP  4,36Clanhost Netherlands  84.75 ms  0 %  8 ms  C  UP  4,35RDSNET Romania  97.75 ms  0 %  -14 ms  C  DOWN  4,37Fastweb Italy  52.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,38Dataplex Hungary  81.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  DOWN  4,36LB-Server Germany  64.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37G-Portal Germany  65.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  B  DOWN  4,37*Total ping time is*  1701.25 ms     






*Total ping time is* *12833.25 ms*  9  37  20  21  7  10Greek servers  546  49,64 msInternational servers  10586  147,03 msGameservers  1701.25  94,51 ms 
Speedtest results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





Test date and time is Πέμπτη 08-07-2010 and time 21:45:45Cogentco   0,48Mirrorservice   0,09Apple   0,87Nvidia   1,08Microsoft   1,23LeaseWeb   0,21ServerBoost   1,57ThinkBroadband   0,00Cachefly   1,89Ovh   1,39Ntua   2,33Forthnet   2,27Otenet   2,37RootBSD   0,72



*Average speed for 14 hosts*  1,18 MB/s
Detailed results for multihosts(Line capacity)

*Spoiler:*





 Host list by Someonefromhellftp://ftp.free.fr/ 0.15 MB/sftp://ftp.ovh.net/ 0.3 MB/sftp://ftp.hosteurope.de/ 0.25 MB/sftp://mirror.leaseweb.com/ 0.05 MB/sftp://ftp.sunet.se/ 0.2 MB/sftp://ftp.mirrorservice.org/ 0.3 MB/sftp://ftp.uni-bayreuth.de/ 0.15 MB/sftp://ftp.funet.fi/ 0.1 MB/sftp://ftp5.gwdg.de/ 0.3 MB/sftp://mirror.sov.uk.goscomb.net/ 0.15 MB/sTest date and time is Πέμπτη 08-07-2010 and time 21:48:10 *Line speed for 10 hosts (parallel downloads) is*  1,95 MB/s





........Auto merged post: nnn πρόσθεσε 15 λεπτά και 15 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

*Your WAN IP is 62.1.4 xxxxx**Your BBRAS is 194.219.231.36* *Your ISP is :  FORTHnet SA*Test date and time is Πέμπτη 08-07-2010 and time 22:03:31Server List by Someonefromhell v0.442 Threads in use, script ver 1.0 RC downloadMOS (mean opinion score), is scaled from 5=best to 1=worst 

Ping results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  12.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Wind  110 ms  0 %  -5 ms  C  UP  4,35Cyta Hellas  10.75 ms  0 %  -2 ms  A  DOWN  4,40On Telecoms  11 ms  0 %  -1 ms  A  UP  4,40Vivodi  10.5 ms  0 %  3 ms  A  UP  4,40Forthnet  9.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,40OTE  11 ms  0 %  2 ms  A  UP  4,40Netone  11.75 ms  0 %  -6 ms  A  UP  4,40NTUA@GRNET  10.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,40Vodafone  125.25 ms  0 %  13 ms  D  UP  4,32Orange Business Hellas  135.5 ms  0 %  5 ms  D  UP  4,32Verizon Hellas  150 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,32*Total ping time is*  608.5 ms     




*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





DE-CIX  77 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36AMS-IX  84 ms  0 %  3 ms  C  UP  4,36LINX  78.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  UP  4,36NL-IX  97.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35RIPN@MSK-IX  108 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,34ESPANIX  93.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35MIX  72 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37PANAP  82.75 ms  0 %  -5 ms  C  UP  4,37Akamai  8.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Cachefly  61 ms  0 %  -2 ms  B  UP  4,37Google CDN  68 ms  0 %  -4 ms  B  UP  4,37Google CDN  88.75 ms  0 %  -23 ms  C  UP  4,38Google CDN  74.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,36Yahoo US  152.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,31AT and T US  175.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,24Global Crossing US  177.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,24Level3 US  218.25 ms  0 %  -2 ms  E  UP  4,12Telia US  175.5 ms  0 %  -10 ms  D  UP  4,30Qwest US  185.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,22Tata Communications US  221.75 ms  0 %  5 ms  E  UP  4,06Verizon US  153.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,31Savvis US  200 ms  0 %  29 ms  D  UP  3,96America Online Transit Data Network US  156.5 ms  0 %  -3 ms  D  UP  3,96Cogent Communications US  151 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,32Hurricane Electric US  242.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  UP  4,01AboveNet US  249.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  UP  4,00XO Communications US  246.75 ms  0 %  4 ms  E  UP  3,97Sprint Nextel US  144.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,32Allstream US  195.75 ms  0 %  -6 ms  D  UP  4,22Telecom US  201 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  DOWN  4,17Deutche Telecom Germany  97.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,35Global Crossing Germany  55.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Cogent Germany  66.25 ms  0 %  -2 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Telia Germany  80 ms  0 %  6 ms  C  UP  4,35Level 3 Germany  87.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  C  UP  4,36Tata Communications Germany  86.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  UP  4,36Savvis Germany  69.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Cable and Wireless Germany  72.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,36PCCW Germany  69.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37NTT Communications UK  83.25 ms  0 %  3 ms  C  DOWN  4,36America Online Transit Data Network UK  71.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Tinet US  89 ms  0 %  6 ms  C  UP  4,35GEANT UK  69 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37British Telecom UK  165 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,28Hurricane Electric UK  97.25 ms  0 %  -13 ms  C  UP  4,37Tinet Netherlands  72.75 ms  0 %  3 ms  B  DOWN  4,36AboveNet Netherlands  89 ms  0 %  -3 ms  C  UP  4,36Wanadoo Netherlands  105.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  UP  4,34GEANT Netherlands  62.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Opentransit France  66.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Sprint Nextel France  76.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36Seabone Italy  50.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Infostrada Italy  81.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Telstra Australia  367.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  DOWN  3,47Optus Australia  408.75 ms  0 %  -5 ms  F  UP  3,32NTT Japan  337.5 ms  0 %  -12 ms  F  UP  3,73AboveNet Japan  381.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  F  UP  3,39Verizon Chech  93.5 ms  0 %  9 ms  C  UP  4,34ChinaNet China  380 ms  0 %  4 ms  F  DOWN  3,37PCCW Hong Kong  299.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  DOWN  3,79Pacnet Singapore  423.75 ms  0 %  3 ms  F  UP  3,16Isnet South Africa  328 ms  0 %  5 ms  F  DOWN  3,62Maxnet New Zealand  363.75 ms  0 %  5 ms  F  UP  3,44Bell Canada  228 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  DOWN  4,08Leaseweb Netherlands  89.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  UP  4,35The Planet US  215 ms  0 %  -3 ms  E  UP  4,14Softlayer US  218.75 ms  0 %  -3 ms  E  UP  4,13Dreamhost US  239.25 ms  0 %  5 ms  E  UP  4,00Rackspace US  183.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,22Serverloft Germany  92 ms  0 %  4 ms  C  UP  4,35Host-Europe Germany  63 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Hetzner Germany  67.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37OVH  72 ms  0 %  3 ms  B  UP  4,36*Total ping time is*  10959 ms     




*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGI Italy  107.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,35NGZ-Server Germany  62.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37K-Play Germany  99.75 ms  0 %  3 ms  C  UP  4,35GC-Server Germany  70.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37247CS Germany  61.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Jolt UK  78.5 ms  0 %  -13 ms  C  UP  4,38Multiplay UK  81.5 ms  0 %  -5 ms  C  DOWN  4,37ServerFFS Netherlands  121.25 ms  0 %  37 ms  C  UP  4,19GS-NET Netherlands  117 ms  0 %  14 ms  C  UP  4,32EA US  231.75 ms  0 %  9 ms  E  UP  3,99Valve US  231.75 ms  0 %  -2 ms  E  UP  4,08Gameservers US  146.75 ms  0 %  -2 ms  D  UP  4,32esport-servers de  102.75 ms  0 %  -7 ms  C  UP  4,36Clanhost Netherlands  101.25 ms  0 %  9 ms  C  UP  4,34RDSNET Romania  119.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,34Fastweb Italy  47.75 ms  0 %  3 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Dataplex Hungary  112.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,34LB-Server Germany  67.75 ms  0 %  -2 ms  B  UP  4,37G-Portal Germany  96.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,35*Total ping time is*  2058.75 ms     






*Total ping time is* *13626.25 ms*  9  23  34  17  12  9Greek servers  608.5  55,32 msInternational servers  10959  152,21 msGameservers  2058.75  114,38 ms 
Speedtest results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





Test date and time is Πέμπτη 08-07-2010 and time 22:03:28Cogentco   1,19Mirrorservice   0,49Apple   2,03Nvidia   0,64Microsoft   0,52LeaseWeb   0,33ServerBoost   1,73ThinkBroadband   1,06Cachefly   1,82Ovh   1,38Ntua   2,39Forthnet   2,32Otenet   1,55RootBSD   0,59



*Average speed for 14 hosts*  1,29 MB/s
Detailed results for multihosts(Line capacity)

*Spoiler:*





 Host list by Someonefromhellftp://ftp.free.fr/ 0.15 MB/sftp://ftp.ovh.net/ 0.4 MB/sftp://ftp.hosteurope.de/ 0.2 MB/sftp://mirror.leaseweb.com/ 0.15 MB/sftp://ftp.sunet.se/ 0.1 MB/sftp://ftp.mirrorservice.org/ 0.15 MB/sftp://ftp.uni-bayreuth.de/ 0.05 MB/sftp://ftp.funet.fi/ 0.05 MB/sftp://ftp5.gwdg.de/ 0.35 MB/sftp://mirror.sov.uk.goscomb.net/ 0.2 MB/sTest date and time is Πέμπτη 08-07-2010 and time 22:05:52 *Line speed for 10 hosts (parallel downloads) is*  1,80 MB/s

----------


## arial

Report created by  QSpeedTest r34 - Download - Discuss Target list used  201007021202 by Someonefromhell, v0.44 Test date and time  09/07/2010 02:11:31 Host OS & no. of CPUs  Windows XP x86 - 2 CPU cores ISP & WAN IP  HELLAS ON LINE S.A. - 79.167.xxx.xxx BBRAS  loopback2004.med01.dsl.hol.gr [62.38.0.170] Test mode  Ping and speed Test completed in  83.907 sec Pings/target  4 Parallel ping threads  4 Targets alive  104 / 104 *Average ping/target*  *137.74 msec* *Speed test domestic*  *13026 Kbps or 1.590 MB/sec* *Speed test international*  *12374 Kbps or 1.510 MB/sec* 
 

*Detailed results*

*Spoiler:*





*Greek servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  23.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Cyta Hellas  24.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Wind  24.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A OTE  25.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A NTUA@GRNET  25.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Vivodi  25.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Forthnet  25.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Netone  25.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Orange Business Hellas  26.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A On Telecoms  26.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Vodafone  27.25 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  A Verizon Hellas  144.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D *Group sum*  *423.50 msec*    *Group average*  *35.29 msec*  *0.00%*   *B*



*International servers*

*Spoiler:*





Akamai  24.75 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  A Google CDN  70.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B Level 3 Germany  72.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Global Crossing Germany  73.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Tata Communications Germany  76.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C Cable&Wireless Germany  76.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Hetzner Germany  78.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Serverloft Germany  80.25 msec  0.00%  -4.00 msec  C DE-CIX  81.00 msec  0.00%  -4.00 msec  C NL-IX  81.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Cachefly  81.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Opentransit France  82.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C PCCW Germany  83.50 msec  0.00%  -4.00 msec  C AMS-IX  83.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C PANAP  83.75 msec  0.00%  -3.75 msec  C Verizon Chech  83.75 msec  0.00%  -3.75 msec  C Host-Europe Germany  84.00 msec  0.00%  -3.75 msec  C Google CDN  85.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C AOL Transit Data Network UK  86.00 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  C Tinet Netherlands  86.50 msec  0.00%  +3.75 msec  C Deutche Telecom Germany  87.75 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  C Hurricane Electric UK  89.00 msec  0.00%  +4.75 msec  C LINX  89.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C MIX  89.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Savvis Germany  91.75 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  C Google CDN  93.00 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  C GEANT Netherlands  95.75 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  C OVH  95.75 msec  0.00%  +4.00 msec  C Infostrada Italy  99.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Telia Germany  100.25 msec  0.00%  +6.25 msec  C Sprint Nextel France  102.00 msec  0.00%  -3.75 msec  C Leaseweb Netherlands  102.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Seabone Italy  103.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C NTT Communications UK  104.25 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  C Wanadoo Netherlands  105.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C GEANT UK  109.50 msec  0.00%  +3.75 msec  C British Telecom UK  111.00 msec  0.00%  -0.50 msec  C RIPN@MSK-IX  119.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C ESPANIX  124.50 msec  0.00%  -3.75 msec  C Tinet US  124.75 msec  0.00%  -9.75 msec  C Verizon US  166.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D AboveNet Netherlands  167.50 msec  0.00%  -3.75 msec  D Telia US  170.00 msec  0.00%  +3.25 msec  D Yahoo US  170.50 msec  0.00%  -3.75 msec  D AOL Transit Data Network US  177.75 msec  0.00%  +3.00 msec  D Cogent Germany  182.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Sprint Nextel US  183.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Allstream US  184.50 msec  0.00%  +4.50 msec  D AT&T US  185.75 msec  0.00%  +3.75 msec  D Savvis US  187.75 msec  0.00%  +3.75 msec  D Cogent Communications US  191.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D The Planet US  194.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Qwest US  195.00 msec  0.00%  +3.75 msec  D Softlayer US  197.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Rackspace US  198.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Global Crossing US  200.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Level3 US  211.75 msec  0.00%  +3.25 msec  E TW Telecom US  212.75 msec  0.00%  +4.25 msec  E Tata Communications US  233.00 msec  0.00%  +4.00 msec  E Dreamhost US  233.50 msec  0.00%  +4.25 msec  E Hurricane Electric US  237.75 msec  0.00%  +4.00 msec  E Bell Canada  238.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  E AboveNet US  242.75 msec  0.00%  -3.75 msec  E XO Communications US  244.25 msec  0.00%  -4.75 msec  E Isnet South Africa  342.50 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  F PCCW Hong Kong  346.25 msec  0.00%  -1.50 msec  F Maxnet New Zealand  362.00 msec  0.00%  +4.00 msec  F NTT Japan  367.25 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  F AboveNet Japan  372.50 msec  0.00%  -4.50 msec  F Telstra Australia  392.25 msec  0.00%  +2.50 msec  F Pacnet Signapore  396.00 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  F ChinaNet China  411.75 msec  0.00%  -3.25 msec  F Optus Australia  414.50 msec  0.00%  +4.00 msec  F *Group sum*  *11805.00 msec*    *Group average*  *161.71 msec*  *0.00%*   *D*



*Game servers*

*Spoiler:*





K-Play Germany  75.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C 247CS Germany  78.50 msec  0.00%  -4.25 msec  C G-Portal Germany  79.50 msec  0.00%  -4.00 msec  C Esport-Servers Germany  82.25 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  C GS-NET Netherlands  83.00 msec  0.00%  -0.75 msec  C NGI Italy  84.50 msec  0.00%  +3.75 msec  C Clanhost Netherlands  85.25 msec  0.00%  -3.75 msec  C ServerFFS Netherlands  86.25 msec  0.00%  +3.75 msec  C Multiplay UK  88.50 msec  0.00%  +4.00 msec  C LB-Server Germany  91.50 msec  0.00%  -9.50 msec  C Fastweb Italy  99.00 msec  0.00%  +4.00 msec  C NGZ-Server Germany  99.00 msec  0.00%  -3.75 msec  C RDSNET Romania  100.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C GC-Server Germany  111.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Jolt UK  111.50 msec  0.00%  -3.75 msec  C Dataplex Hungary  123.00 msec  0.00%  -2.50 msec  C Gameservers US  167.50 msec  0.00%  -0.50 msec  D EA US  199.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Valve US  251.25 msec  0.00%  -4.25 msec  F *Group sum*  *2096.50 msec*    *Group average*  *110.34 msec*  *0.00%*   *C*

----------


## -21grams

Report created by  QSpeedTest r34 - Download - Discuss Target list used  201007021202 by Someonefromhell, v0.44 Test date and time  09/07/2010 07:55:39 Host OS & no. of CPUs  Windows XP x64 - 4 CPU cores ISP & WAN IP  HELLAS ON LINE S.A. - 79.166.xxx.xxx BBRAS  N/A (non-responsive BBRAS) Test mode  Ping and speed Test completed in  73.75 sec Pings/target  4 Parallel ping threads  4 Targets alive  101 / 104 *Average ping/target*  *130.38 msec* *Speed test domestic*  *4275 Kbps or 0.522 MB/sec* *Speed test international*  *3165 Kbps or 0.386 MB/sec* 
 

*Detailed results*

*Spoiler:*





*Greek servers*

*Spoiler:*





NTUA@GRNET  N/A  100.00%  N/A  N/A Cyta Hellas  20.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Wind  20.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Hellas Online  21.00 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  A On Telecoms  21.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Vivodi  21.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A OTE  21.25 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  A Forthnet  21.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Orange Business Hellas  22.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Netone  23.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  A Vodafone  23.25 msec  0.00%  -1.00 msec  A Verizon Hellas  125.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D *Group sum*  *340.75 msec*    *Group average*  *30.98 msec*  *9.09%*   *B*



*International servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hurricane Electric US  N/A  100.00%  N/A  N/A Cable&Wireless Germany  N/A  100.00%  N/A  N/A Akamai  21.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A DE-CIX  65.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Tata Communications Germany  66.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Level 3 Germany  68.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B Host-Europe Germany  68.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Serverloft Germany  69.25 msec  0.00%  -0.50 msec  B Verizon Chech  70.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B AMS-IX  73.00 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  B NL-IX  73.00 msec  0.00%  -0.50 msec  B PANAP  73.50 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  B Leaseweb Netherlands  73.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Global Crossing Germany  75.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Telia Germany  76.00 msec  0.00%  -7.50 msec  C Opentransit France  76.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C Google CDN  77.25 msec  0.00%  +3.25 msec  C AOL Transit Data Network UK  78.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C Sprint Nextel France  78.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Cachefly  80.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C GEANT Netherlands  81.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Wanadoo Netherlands  81.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C OVH  82.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C NTT Communications UK  83.00 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  C British Telecom UK  83.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C MIX  84.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Google CDN  84.00 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  C Hetzner Germany  87.00 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  C Deutche Telecom Germany  87.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C Tinet US  89.25 msec  0.00%  -7.50 msec  C Hurricane Electric UK  91.75 msec  0.00%  -3.25 msec  C LINX  95.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Google CDN  95.50 msec  0.00%  -0.75 msec  C Savvis Germany  95.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C GEANT UK  97.00 msec  0.00%  -0.50 msec  C Tinet Netherlands  100.00 msec  0.00%  -0.75 msec  C PCCW Germany  109.75 msec  0.00%  -34.75 msec  C Infostrada Italy  110.50 msec  0.00%  -2.50 msec  C Seabone Italy  112.50 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  C RIPN@MSK-IX  114.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Verizon US  151.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D AOL Transit Data Network US  152.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D Cogent Communications US  156.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Sprint Nextel US  159.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Telia US  160.00 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  D AboveNet Netherlands  165.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Yahoo US  172.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D ESPANIX  179.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D AT&T US  180.75 msec  0.00%  -1.25 msec  D Allstream US  183.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Global Crossing US  185.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Savvis US  185.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Qwest US  186.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Rackspace US  190.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D The Planet US  191.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Level3 US  196.25 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  D Tata Communications US  209.50 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  E Softlayer US  209.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E AboveNet US  217.00 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  E TW Telecom US  220.00 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  E Dreamhost US  224.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E XO Communications US  225.00 msec  0.00%  -1.00 msec  E Bell Canada  248.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Cogent Germany  250.25 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  F Isnet South Africa  253.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F PCCW Hong Kong  313.25 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  F AboveNet Japan  357.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F NTT Japan  362.00 msec  0.00%  -0.50 msec  F Telstra Australia  368.00 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  F Maxnet New Zealand  370.25 msec  0.00%  +6.25 msec  F Optus Australia  382.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F Pacnet Signapore  392.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F ChinaNet China  412.25 msec  0.00%  -1.50 msec  F *Group sum*  *10941.25 msec*    *Group average*  *154.10 msec*  *2.82%*   *D*



*Game servers*

*Spoiler:*





Esport-Servers Germany  68.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B 247CS Germany  71.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B K-Play Germany  73.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B LB-Server Germany  74.25 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  B Clanhost Netherlands  75.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C ServerFFS Netherlands  76.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C GS-NET Netherlands  78.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C GC-Server Germany  79.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Jolt UK  80.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C G-Portal Germany  84.00 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  C Multiplay UK  85.00 msec  0.00%  -0.50 msec  C Fastweb Italy  86.75 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  C NGZ-Server Germany  88.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Dataplex Hungary  91.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C NGI Italy  92.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C RDSNET Romania  100.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Gameservers US  148.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D EA US  196.25 msec  0.00%  +4.75 msec  D Valve US  236.25 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  E *Group sum*  *1886.25 msec*    *Group average*  *99.28 msec*  *0.00%*   *C*

----------


## flamelab

Καλα παει εδω

Report created by  QSpeedTestCLI r38 - Download - Discuss Target list used  201007021202 by Someonefromhell, v0.44 Test date and time  09/07/2010 08:09:42 Host OS & no. of CPUs  GNU/Linux 2.6.34-ARCH x86_64 - 4 CPU cores ISP & WAN IP  FORTHNET SA - 62.1.xxx.xxx BBRAS  bbras-llu-kln-12L0.forthnet.gr (194.219.231.33) Test mode  Ping and speed Test completed in  40.496 sec Pings/target  4 Parallel ping threads  8 Targets alive  104 / 104 *Average ping/target*  *119.41 msec* *Speed test domestic*  *11756 Kbps or 1.435 MB/sec* *Speed test international*  *11244 Kbps or 1.373 MB/sec* 
 

*Detailed results*

*Spoiler:*





*Greek servers*

*Spoiler:*





Forthnet  7.55 msec  0.00%  +0.51 msec  A NTUA@GRNET  7.85 msec  0.00%  +0.08 msec  A Netone  7.98 msec  0.00%  -0.06 msec  A OTE  8.16 msec  0.00%  +0.39 msec  A Cyta Hellas  8.27 msec  0.00%  +0.46 msec  A Vivodi  8.60 msec  0.00%  +0.77 msec  A Hellas Online  8.81 msec  0.00%  +0.84 msec  A On Telecoms  9.57 msec  0.00%  +1.27 msec  A Vodafone  99.87 msec  0.00%  +0.68 msec  C Wind  105.85 msec  0.00%  +0.36 msec  C Verizon Hellas  121.39 msec  0.00%  -0.01 msec  C Orange Business Hellas  132.95 msec  0.00%  +0.35 msec  D *Group sum*  *526.84 msec*    *Group average*  *43.90 msec*  *0.00%*   *B*



*International servers*

*Spoiler:*





Seabone Italy  49.95 msec  0.00%  +0.06 msec  B Telia Germany  51.93 msec  0.00%  +0.14 msec  B Tata Communications Germany  52.01 msec  0.00%  +0.14 msec  B Global Crossing Germany  54.31 msec  0.00%  +0.03 msec  B DE-CIX  55.62 msec  0.00%  +0.37 msec  B Serverloft Germany  56.12 msec  0.00%  +0.34 msec  B Cachefly  59.23 msec  0.00%  +0.02 msec  B Level 3 Germany  59.46 msec  0.00%  +0.02 msec  B Verizon Chech  59.61 msec  0.00%  +0.39 msec  B Host-Europe Germany  60.99 msec  0.00%  -0.07 msec  B AboveNet Netherlands  61.62 msec  0.00%  -0.38 msec  B GEANT Netherlands  61.89 msec  0.00%  -0.12 msec  B AMS-IX  62.53 msec  0.00%  +0.39 msec  B Hetzner Germany  62.57 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Leaseweb Netherlands  63.19 msec  0.00%  +0.21 msec  B PANAP  63.79 msec  0.00%  -0.08 msec  B Cogent Germany  67.12 msec  0.00%  +0.38 msec  B GEANT UK  68.02 msec  0.00%  +0.09 msec  B Opentransit France  68.05 msec  0.00%  -0.11 msec  B PCCW Germany  68.25 msec  0.00%  +0.02 msec  B Savvis Germany  70.28 msec  0.00%  -0.42 msec  B MIX  70.38 msec  25.00%  -0.20 msec  B Sprint Nextel France  70.49 msec  0.00%  +0.01 msec  B NTT Communications UK  71.19 msec  0.00%  +1.11 msec  B Tinet Netherlands  71.33 msec  0.00%  +0.22 msec  B Deutche Telecom Germany  74.05 msec  0.00%  +0.08 msec  B Google CDN  74.19 msec  0.00%  -4.33 msec  B Akamai  74.90 msec  0.00%  +0.08 msec  B LINX  76.07 msec  0.00%  +0.65 msec  C OVH  76.46 msec  0.00%  +3.46 msec  C NL-IX  77.82 msec  0.00%  +0.15 msec  C AOL Transit Data Network UK  79.46 msec  0.00%  +9.77 msec  C Infostrada Italy  80.04 msec  0.00%  +0.09 msec  C Tinet US  81.18 msec  0.00%  +1.49 msec  C Cable&Wireless Germany  87.32 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Wanadoo Netherlands  88.20 msec  0.00%  +0.20 msec  C ESPANIX  91.38 msec  0.00%  +0.18 msec  C Google CDN  94.20 msec  0.00%  +0.13 msec  C Google CDN  96.40 msec  0.00%  +0.06 msec  C Hurricane Electric UK  96.95 msec  0.00%  -0.93 msec  C RIPN@MSK-IX  107.35 msec  0.00%  -0.01 msec  C Telia US  143.26 msec  0.00%  -0.62 msec  D Sprint Nextel US  144.15 msec  0.00%  -0.03 msec  D Yahoo US  149.70 msec  0.00%  +0.12 msec  D AOL Transit Data Network US  149.72 msec  0.00%  +0.10 msec  D Verizon US  152.80 msec  0.00%  +4.17 msec  D Cogent Communications US  154.84 msec  0.00%  +0.11 msec  D British Telecom UK  163.15 msec  0.00%  -0.01 msec  D Allstream US  167.32 msec  0.00%  +0.59 msec  D Savvis US  169.90 msec  0.00%  +0.34 msec  D AT&T US  171.28 msec  0.00%  +0.14 msec  D Global Crossing US  176.13 msec  0.00%  -0.49 msec  D The Planet US  179.75 msec  0.00%  +0.03 msec  D Rackspace US  181.52 msec  0.00%  +0.18 msec  D Qwest US  181.64 msec  0.00%  -0.11 msec  D Softlayer US  184.77 msec  0.00%  -0.04 msec  D Level3 US  186.44 msec  0.00%  +0.03 msec  D TW Telecom US  197.11 msec  0.00%  -0.24 msec  D Tata Communications US  213.68 msec  0.00%  -0.14 msec  E AboveNet US  214.90 msec  0.00%  -0.41 msec  E XO Communications US  218.51 msec  0.00%  +0.07 msec  E Bell Canada  223.11 msec  0.00%  +0.26 msec  E Hurricane Electric US  233.47 msec  0.00%  -0.16 msec  E Dreamhost US  235.22 msec  0.00%  +0.07 msec  E PCCW Hong Kong  311.08 msec  0.00%  -0.15 msec  F Isnet South Africa  331.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  F NTT Japan  341.91 msec  0.00%  -3.74 msec  F AboveNet Japan  348.67 msec  0.00%  +0.08 msec  F ChinaNet China  363.27 msec  0.00%  +0.32 msec  F Maxnet New Zealand  365.91 msec  0.00%  +0.22 msec  F Telstra Australia  368.08 msec  0.00%  -0.52 msec  F Optus Australia  369.22 msec  0.00%  +0.26 msec  F Pacnet Signapore  379.46 msec  0.00%  -0.61 msec  F *Group sum*  *10286.86 msec*    *Group average*  *140.92 msec*  *0.34%*   *D*



*Game servers*

*Spoiler:*





Fastweb Italy  51.28 msec  0.00%  +1.01 msec  B Esport-Servers Germany  55.46 msec  0.00%  +1.11 msec  B G-Portal Germany  55.92 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  B K-Play Germany  58.78 msec  0.00%  -0.02 msec  B 247CS Germany  60.63 msec  0.00%  +0.23 msec  B NGZ-Server Germany  61.92 msec  0.00%  +0.18 msec  B GS-NET Netherlands  62.02 msec  0.00%  +0.42 msec  B Clanhost Netherlands  62.33 msec  0.00%  -0.34 msec  B NGI Italy  64.40 msec  0.00%  +0.22 msec  B ServerFFS Netherlands  65.89 msec  0.00%  +0.21 msec  B GC-Server Germany  69.47 msec  0.00%  -0.10 msec  B LB-Server Germany  70.68 msec  0.00%  +0.52 msec  B Dataplex Hungary  71.83 msec  0.00%  +0.31 msec  B Multiplay UK  77.66 msec  0.00%  +0.09 msec  C Jolt UK  83.16 msec  0.00%  -0.01 msec  C RDSNET Romania  85.11 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  C Gameservers US  139.27 msec  0.00%  -0.23 msec  D EA US  181.75 msec  0.00%  +0.18 msec  D Valve US  227.43 msec  0.00%  +0.03 msec  E *Group sum*  *1604.99 msec*    *Group average*  *84.47 msec*  *0.00%*   *C*

----------


## pgge3

Report created by  QSpeedTest r34 - Download - Discuss Target list used  201007021202 by Someonefromhell, v0.44 Test date and time  09/07/2010 09:26:48 Host OS & no. of CPUs  Windows 7 x86 - 4 CPU cores ISP & WAN IP  FORTHNET SA - 79.103.xxx.xxx BBRAS  bbras-llu-lsf-11L0.forthnet.gr [194.219.239.209] Test mode  Ping only Test completed in  22.561 sec Pings/target  4 Parallel ping threads  4 Targets alive  104 / 104 *Average ping/target*  *137.27 msec* 
 

*Detailed results*

*Spoiler:*





*Greek servers*

*Spoiler:*





NTUA@GRNET  24.50 msec  0.00%  -2.00 msec  A Forthnet  26.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A OTE  26.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A On Telecoms  54.75 msec  0.00%  +11.50 msec  B Hellas Online  55.50 msec  0.00%  +21.25 msec  B Netone  67.25 msec  0.00%  +2.75 msec  B Vivodi  88.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Cyta Hellas  109.75 msec  0.00%  +5.75 msec  C Vodafone  126.25 msec  0.00%  +6.75 msec  D Wind  132.50 msec  0.00%  +4.25 msec  D Verizon Hellas  140.00 msec  0.00%  +1.75 msec  D Orange Business Hellas  142.75 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  D *Group sum*  *994.25 msec*    *Group average*  *82.85 msec*  *0.00%*   *C*



*International servers*

*Spoiler:*





Akamai  27.25 msec  0.00%  +1.75 msec  A Cachefly  63.25 msec  0.00%  +2.50 msec  B MIX  67.00 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  B Leaseweb Netherlands  68.00 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  B Telia Germany  73.00 msec  0.00%  -1.75 msec  B Cogent Germany  73.75 msec  0.00%  +3.25 msec  B Tata Communications Germany  73.75 msec  0.00%  +2.50 msec  B NL-IX  74.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Opentransit France  74.25 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  B Seabone Italy  75.25 msec  0.00%  -2.50 msec  C Global Crossing Germany  76.25 msec  0.00%  -0.75 msec  C DE-CIX  76.75 msec  0.00%  -1.00 msec  C Savvis Germany  77.50 msec  0.00%  +3.50 msec  C AboveNet Netherlands  78.00 msec  0.00%  -2.00 msec  C Cable&Wireless Germany  78.75 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  C Host-Europe Germany  78.75 msec  0.00%  -2.00 msec  C PANAP  79.25 msec  0.00%  -0.75 msec  C Deutche Telecom Germany  79.50 msec  0.00%  -3.75 msec  C Wanadoo Netherlands  80.25 msec  0.00%  +2.75 msec  C Hetzner Germany  80.50 msec  0.00%  -2.75 msec  C GEANT Netherlands  82.25 msec  0.00%  -1.75 msec  C Sprint Nextel France  83.25 msec  0.00%  -4.00 msec  C PCCW Germany  84.25 msec  0.00%  -1.75 msec  C Google CDN  85.75 msec  0.00%  -5.25 msec  C Google CDN  86.00 msec  0.00%  -1.00 msec  C Verizon Chech  86.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Serverloft Germany  87.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C AMS-IX  88.00 msec  0.00%  +10.00 msec  C Level 3 Germany  88.75 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  C AOL Transit Data Network UK  89.75 msec  0.00%  -0.75 msec  C GEANT UK  90.75 msec  0.00%  -0.50 msec  C Google CDN  91.75 msec  0.00%  +6.25 msec  C OVH  91.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C British Telecom UK  92.00 msec  0.00%  -3.00 msec  C LINX  93.50 msec  0.00%  +3.50 msec  C ESPANIX  94.50 msec  0.00%  +2.50 msec  C Tinet Netherlands  97.00 msec  0.00%  +10.00 msec  C NTT Communications UK  100.75 msec  0.00%  -9.00 msec  C Tinet US  102.50 msec  0.00%  -0.75 msec  C Hurricane Electric UK  105.00 msec  0.00%  -12.00 msec  C Infostrada Italy  115.50 msec  0.00%  -15.00 msec  C RIPN@MSK-IX  125.25 msec  0.00%  -4.00 msec  D AOL Transit Data Network US  168.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D Verizon US  169.25 msec  0.00%  -1.00 msec  D Telia US  170.25 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  D Cogent Communications US  171.75 msec  0.00%  -0.50 msec  D Yahoo US  175.25 msec  0.00%  -1.75 msec  D Sprint Nextel US  175.75 msec  0.00%  -1.25 msec  D Savvis US  178.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Qwest US  188.00 msec  0.00%  +3.25 msec  D Allstream US  189.25 msec  0.00%  -3.25 msec  D The Planet US  189.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D AT&T US  193.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Rackspace US  198.25 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  D Level3 US  202.50 msec  0.00%  +1.75 msec  E Global Crossing US  203.50 msec  0.00%  -2.25 msec  E TW Telecom US  215.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Softlayer US  217.25 msec  0.00%  -1.75 msec  E AboveNet US  230.50 msec  0.00%  -1.25 msec  E XO Communications US  241.25 msec  0.00%  -2.75 msec  E Hurricane Electric US  242.75 msec  0.00%  -1.50 msec  E Bell Canada  246.25 msec  0.00%  +2.00 msec  E Tata Communications US  250.25 msec  0.00%  -4.00 msec  F Dreamhost US  269.00 msec  0.00%  +3.75 msec  F Isnet South Africa  345.25 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  F ChinaNet China  356.25 msec  0.00%  -4.25 msec  F NTT Japan  358.50 msec  0.00%  +2.25 msec  F AboveNet Japan  370.25 msec  0.00%  -2.50 msec  F Maxnet New Zealand  377.50 msec  0.00%  -2.75 msec  F PCCW Hong Kong  378.00 msec  0.00%  -1.75 msec  F Optus Australia  394.00 msec  0.00%  +3.00 msec  F Telstra Australia  400.25 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  F Pacnet Signapore  401.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F *Group sum*  *11384.25 msec*    *Group average*  *155.95 msec*  *0.00%*   *D*



*Game servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGZ-Server Germany  64.00 msec  25.00%  +0.00 msec  B G-Portal Germany  66.50 msec  0.00%  -3.00 msec  B GC-Server Germany  69.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B 247CS Germany  71.25 msec  0.00%  -2.00 msec  B Multiplay UK  77.25 msec  0.00%  +2.25 msec  C Esport-Servers Germany  78.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C K-Play Germany  79.67 msec  25.00%  +1.00 msec  C ServerFFS Netherlands  80.00 msec  0.00%  -3.00 msec  C LB-Server Germany  80.25 msec  0.00%  +6.25 msec  C Jolt UK  81.00 msec  0.00%  +2.00 msec  C GS-NET Netherlands  85.25 msec  0.00%  -1.00 msec  C NGI Italy  87.25 msec  0.00%  +2.50 msec  C Clanhost Netherlands  93.50 msec  0.00%  -7.75 msec  C Fastweb Italy  101.67 msec  25.00%  +7.67 msec  C RDSNET Romania  103.00 msec  0.00%  +2.25 msec  C Dataplex Hungary  108.75 msec  0.00%  +3.00 msec  C Gameservers US  144.00 msec  0.00%  -0.50 msec  D EA US  191.75 msec  0.00%  +2.00 msec  D Valve US  234.75 msec  0.00%  +2.25 msec  E *Group sum*  *1897.58 msec*    *Group average*  *99.87 msec*  *3.95%*   *C*

----------


## antonis556

Report created by  QSpeedTest r34 - Download - Discuss Target list used  201007021202 by Someonefromhell, v0.44 Test date and time  09/07/2010 10:15:30 Host OS & no. of CPUs  Windows XP x86 - 3 CPU cores ISP & WAN IP  ON S.A. - 92.118.xxx.xxx BBRAS  N/A (non-responsive BBRAS) Test mode  Ping and speed Test completed in  49.484 sec Pings/target  4 Parallel ping threads  4 Targets alive  104 / 104 *Average ping/target*  *122.81 msec* *Speed test domestic*  *11162 Kbps or 1.363 MB/sec* *Speed test international*  *10812 Kbps or 1.320 MB/sec* 
 

*Detailed results*

*Spoiler:*





*Greek servers*

*Spoiler:*





OTE  6.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A NTUA@GRNET  6.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A On Telecoms  6.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Wind  7.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Vodafone  7.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Hellas Online  7.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Vivodi  7.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Cyta Hellas  7.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Forthnet  7.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Netone  7.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Orange Business Hellas  124.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Verizon Hellas  140.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D *Group sum*  *335.25 msec*    *Group average*  *27.94 msec*  *0.00%*   *A*



*International servers*

*Spoiler:*





Akamai  6.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Seabone Italy  49.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Telia Germany  57.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B British Telecom UK  60.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Wanadoo Netherlands  62.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Leaseweb Netherlands  64.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Serverloft Germany  68.00 msec  0.00%  -1.25 msec  B Cachefly  68.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B NL-IX  70.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Hurricane Electric UK  71.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B Google CDN  71.25 msec  0.00%  -0.50 msec  B Google CDN  72.25 msec  0.00%  -1.00 msec  B PANAP  73.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B DE-CIX  76.50 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  C OVH  76.75 msec  0.00%  +1.50 msec  C NTT Communications UK  77.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Tinet US  77.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Infostrada Italy  77.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C AboveNet Netherlands  78.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C LINX  78.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Google CDN  78.50 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  C AMS-IX  80.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C MIX  80.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C GEANT UK  80.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C AOL Transit Data Network UK  81.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Hetzner Germany  81.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Global Crossing Germany  83.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C Sprint Nextel France  86.00 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  C Tinet Netherlands  89.75 msec  0.00%  -1.00 msec  C Level 3 Germany  91.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C GEANT Netherlands  91.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Tata Communications Germany  92.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C PCCW Germany  92.25 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  C Opentransit France  93.75 msec  0.00%  -0.50 msec  C Host-Europe Germany  94.00 msec  0.00%  +3.00 msec  C ESPANIX  94.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Savvis Germany  95.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C RIPN@MSK-IX  97.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Cable&Wireless Germany  98.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Deutche Telecom Germany  98.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Verizon Chech  99.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Cogent Germany  144.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Telia US  145.75 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  D Sprint Nextel US  148.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D AOL Transit Data Network US  151.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Yahoo US  152.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Verizon US  152.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Cogent Communications US  158.50 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  D Global Crossing US  163.00 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  D AT&T US  170.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Savvis US  175.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Bell Canada  178.25 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  D The Planet US  181.75 msec  0.00%  -2.25 msec  D Qwest US  183.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Allstream US  184.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Softlayer US  189.25 msec  0.00%  -2.75 msec  D Level3 US  196.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D TW Telecom US  196.50 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  D Rackspace US  199.50 msec  0.00%  -2.50 msec  D AboveNet US  203.50 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  E Hurricane Electric US  221.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E XO Communications US  221.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Isnet South Africa  240.25 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  E Dreamhost US  244.50 msec  0.00%  -1.75 msec  E Tata Communications US  334.50 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  F NTT Japan  345.50 msec  0.00%  -4.75 msec  F Maxnet New Zealand  346.00 msec  0.00%  -2.75 msec  F AboveNet Japan  347.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F ChinaNet China  350.50 msec  0.00%  +2.50 msec  F Telstra Australia  361.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F PCCW Hong Kong  369.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Pacnet Signapore  382.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Optus Australia  384.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  F *Group sum*  *10634.75 msec*    *Group average*  *145.68 msec*  *0.00%*   *D*



*Game servers*

*Spoiler:*





Clanhost Netherlands  57.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B GS-NET Netherlands  59.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Multiplay UK  62.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B ServerFFS Netherlands  64.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B NGZ-Server Germany  69.25 msec  0.00%  +1.75 msec  B 247CS Germany  70.50 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  B Esport-Servers Germany  73.75 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  B K-Play Germany  74.25 msec  0.00%  -2.25 msec  B GC-Server Germany  74.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Jolt UK  74.75 msec  0.00%  +3.50 msec  B G-Portal Germany  81.50 msec  0.00%  +4.25 msec  C RDSNET Romania  82.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C LB-Server Germany  87.75 msec  0.00%  +3.75 msec  C Dataplex Hungary  90.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Fastweb Italy  98.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C NGI Italy  115.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Gameservers US  150.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D EA US  188.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Valve US  228.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E *Group sum*  *1802.50 msec*    *Group average*  *94.87 msec*  *0.00%*   *C*

----------


## Georgevtr

Εdit:Ας γίνει ένα add στους game servers το bigpoint.de μιας και μερικοί χιλιάδες χρήστες καθημερινά είμαστε εκεί.

*Spoiler:*




			Microsoft Windows [Έκδοση 6.1.7600]
Πνευματικά δικαιώματα (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. Με επιφύλαξη κάθε νόμιμου
δικαιώματος.

C:\Users\>tracert www.bigpoint.de

Παρακολούθηση της διαδρομής προς: www.bigpoint.de [62.146.187.156]
με μέγιστο πλήθος αναπηδήσεων 30:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  my.router [192.168.1.1]
  2     5 ms     5 ms     5 ms  bbras-llu-lsf-11L0.forthnet.gr [194.219.239.209]

  3     5 ms     5 ms     5 ms  core-lsf-03-Gi0-0-0.forthnet.gr [194.219.41.177]

  4     *        *        *     Εξαντλήθηκε το χρονικό όριο της αίτησης.
  5    51 ms    51 ms    51 ms  212.162.9.145
  6    52 ms    59 ms    59 ms  ae-4-99.edge3.Frankfurt1.Level3.net [4.68.23.203
]
  7    68 ms    67 ms    67 ms  tenge-1-3.cr2.NBG1.content-core.net [212.162.19.
34]
  8    68 ms    68 ms    67 ms  router-02.nue.bigpoint.net [212.123.111.138]
  9    65 ms    66 ms    65 ms  www.bigpoint.de [62.146.187.156]

Η παρακολούθηση ολοκληρώθηκε.

----------


## arial

Report created by  QSpeedTest r34 - Download - Discuss Target list used  201007021202 by Someonefromhell, v0.44 Test date and time  09/07/2010 14:04:54 Host OS & no. of CPUs  Windows XP x86 - 2 CPU cores ISP & WAN IP  HELLAS ON LINE S.A. - 79.167.xxx.xxx BBRAS  loopback2004.med01.dsl.hol.gr [62.38.0.170] Test mode  Ping and speed Test completed in  85.25 sec Pings/target  4 Parallel ping threads  4 Targets alive  104 / 104 *Average ping/target*  *137.19 msec* *Speed test domestic*  *13439 Kbps or 1.640 MB/sec* *Speed test international*  *12649 Kbps or 1.544 MB/sec* 
 

*Detailed results*

*Spoiler:*





*Greek servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  23.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  A Cyta Hellas  24.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A NTUA@GRNET  24.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Wind  25.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Vivodi  25.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Forthnet  25.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A OTE  25.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Orange Business Hellas  26.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A On Telecoms  26.25 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  A Netone  26.25 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  A Vodafone  27.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Verizon Hellas  148.50 msec  0.00%  -3.25 msec  D *Group sum*  *428.00 msec*    *Group average*  *35.67 msec*  *0.00%*   *B*



*International servers*

*Spoiler:*





Akamai  25.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Serverloft Germany  72.00 msec  0.00%  +4.50 msec  B DE-CIX  72.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Tata Communications Germany  73.75 msec  0.00%  +4.00 msec  B Cachefly  74.00 msec  0.00%  -4.00 msec  B Level 3 Germany  75.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Global Crossing Germany  76.00 msec  0.00%  +4.50 msec  C NL-IX  76.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Google CDN  78.25 msec  0.00%  +4.00 msec  C PCCW Germany  78.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Host-Europe Germany  79.50 msec  0.00%  -0.50 msec  C Hurricane Electric UK  80.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C Verizon Chech  81.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Cable&Wireless Germany  81.67 msec  25.00%  +5.67 msec  C Google CDN  84.50 msec  0.00%  -4.25 msec  C Opentransit France  85.75 msec  0.00%  +4.00 msec  C AMS-IX  86.00 msec  0.00%  -4.25 msec  C AOL Transit Data Network UK  86.75 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  C PANAP  87.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C LINX  88.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C MIX  89.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Hetzner Germany  89.75 msec  0.00%  -2.25 msec  C Telia Germany  90.75 msec  0.00%  +5.00 msec  C Sprint Nextel France  92.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Google CDN  93.00 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  C Wanadoo Netherlands  93.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Tinet Netherlands  94.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C OVH  96.25 msec  0.00%  +4.50 msec  C GEANT Netherlands  97.75 msec  0.00%  +4.25 msec  C Leaseweb Netherlands  98.00 msec  0.00%  -4.00 msec  C Savvis Germany  100.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C Deutche Telecom Germany  100.50 msec  0.00%  +9.50 msec  C GEANT UK  101.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Tinet US  104.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C NTT Communications UK  108.50 msec  0.00%  -4.00 msec  C Seabone Italy  111.00 msec  0.00%  +4.25 msec  C British Telecom UK  114.25 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  C Infostrada Italy  116.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C RIPN@MSK-IX  119.50 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  C ESPANIX  122.50 msec  0.00%  -3.50 msec  C AboveNet Netherlands  157.50 msec  0.00%  -0.50 msec  D Verizon US  161.50 msec  0.00%  -4.25 msec  D Telia US  162.00 msec  0.00%  +4.00 msec  D AOL Transit Data Network US  162.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Yahoo US  165.50 msec  0.00%  -3.75 msec  D Sprint Nextel US  174.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Savvis US  179.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Allstream US  183.50 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  D Cogent Communications US  187.50 msec  0.00%  -4.25 msec  D Cogent Germany  189.00 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  D AT&T US  194.00 msec  0.00%  +4.25 msec  D Global Crossing US  196.00 msec  0.00%  -4.00 msec  D Softlayer US  198.50 msec  0.00%  -0.50 msec  D The Planet US  198.75 msec  0.00%  -3.75 msec  D Qwest US  203.25 msec  0.00%  -3.75 msec  E Level3 US  205.00 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  E TW Telecom US  206.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Rackspace US  206.75 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  E Tata Communications US  212.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E Hurricane Electric US  233.00 msec  25.00%  +0.00 msec  E Dreamhost US  235.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E AboveNet US  240.25 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  E XO Communications US  242.50 msec  0.00%  +3.50 msec  E Bell Canada  245.00 msec  0.00%  -4.00 msec  E Isnet South Africa  332.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F PCCW Hong Kong  340.50 msec  0.00%  -4.00 msec  F NTT Japan  361.75 msec  0.00%  -0.75 msec  F AboveNet Japan  370.75 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  F Telstra Australia  387.50 msec  0.00%  +1.50 msec  F Pacnet Signapore  403.00 msec  0.00%  -3.25 msec  F ChinaNet China  409.00 msec  0.00%  -4.50 msec  F Optus Australia  413.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Maxnet New Zealand  445.75 msec  0.00%  +46.00 msec  F *Group sum*  *11781.17 msec*    *Group average*  *161.39 msec*  *0.68%*   *D*



*Game servers*

*Spoiler:*





G-Portal Germany  73.50 msec  0.00%  +4.25 msec  B K-Play Germany  78.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Esport-Servers Germany  78.75 msec  0.00%  -4.00 msec  C Clanhost Netherlands  79.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C GS-NET Netherlands  81.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C LB-Server Germany  82.75 msec  0.00%  +1.75 msec  C 247CS Germany  83.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C NGI Italy  83.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C Multiplay UK  86.25 msec  0.00%  -4.25 msec  C ServerFFS Netherlands  89.75 msec  0.00%  -4.25 msec  C NGZ-Server Germany  96.33 msec  25.00%  -5.33 msec  C Fastweb Italy  103.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C RDSNET Romania  107.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Dataplex Hungary  107.50 msec  0.00%  -2.50 msec  C GC-Server Germany  108.25 msec  0.00%  -5.25 msec  C Jolt UK  113.75 msec  0.00%  -4.25 msec  C Gameservers US  161.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D EA US  198.75 msec  0.00%  +3.75 msec  D Valve US  245.75 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  E *Group sum*  *2058.08 msec*    *Group average*  *108.32 msec*  *1.32%*   *C*

----------


## treli@ris

HOL 6αρα ασυρματη


*ISP  Hellas On Line S.A. - IP 91.138 xxxxx - BBRAS 28m62.38.0.170 - Network  91.138.128.0/17* *Network Advertised via * *Level 3 Communications**Verizon Business EMEA - Commercial IP service provider in Europe*Test date and time is Παρασκευή 16-07-2010 and time 22:24:30 - script ver 1.0 download*Microsoft Windows 7 Professional    - 2 Threads(2 CPUs), List by Someonefromhell v0.44* MOS (mean opinion score), is scaled from 5=best to 1=worst 
prepend info

*Spoiler:*





42109 41965 41877 3356 3329 3329 3329 33294608 1221 4637 3356 3329 3329 3329 3329





Ping results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  93 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,36Wind  93.25 ms  0 %  -2 ms  C  UP  4,36On Telecoms  61 ms  0 %  63 ms  B  UP  4,21Vivodi  30 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,39Forthnet  30 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,39OTE  28.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  UP  4,39Netone  30 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,39NTUA@GRNET  28.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  A  UP  4,39Vodafone  31.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,39Orange Business Hellas  29.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  A  UP  4,39Verizon Hellas  174.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,25*Total ping time is*  629.5 ms     




*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





DE-CIX  110.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,34AMS-IX  137.5 ms  0 %  -76 ms  D  UP  4,41LINX  199 ms  0 %  52 ms  D  UP  3,77NL-IX  204 ms  0 %  -1 ms  E  UP  4,17RIPN@MSK-IX  234 ms  0 %  -1 ms  E  UP  4,06ESPANIX  307.5 ms  0 %  -9 ms  F  UP  3,83MIX  149.5 ms  0 %  105 ms  D  UP  3,51PANAP  113 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,34Akamai  30.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,39Cachefly  79.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,36Google CDN  105.25 ms  0 %  5 ms  C  UP  4,34Google CDN  114.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,34Google CDN  115 ms  0 %  -18 ms  C  UP  4,36Yahoo US  220 ms  0 %  -14 ms  E  UP  4,20AT&T US  206.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  UP  4,15Global Crossing US  239.75 ms  0 %  3 ms  E  UP  4,01Level 3 US  234.25 ms  0 %  -3 ms  E  UP  4,07Telia US  187 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,21Qwest US  227.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  UP  4,08Tata Communications US  217.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  E  UP  4,12Verizon US  179.25 ms  0 %  7 ms  D  UP  4,19Savvis US  218.75 ms  0 %  -12 ms  E  UP  4,19America Online Transit Data Network US  266.75 ms  0 %  33 ms  F  UP  3,64Cogent Communications US  290.75 ms  0 %  63 ms  F  UP  3,23Hurricane Electric US  365.5 ms  0 %  -15 ms  F  UP  3,63AboveNet US  283.5 ms  0 %  132 ms  F  UP  2,55XO Communications US  260.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  UP  3,95Sprint Nextel US  206.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  E  UP  4,16Allstream US  254.5 ms  0 %  -7 ms  F  UP  4,03TW Telecom US  334.5 ms  0 %  9 ms  F  UP  3,55Deutche Telecom Germany  187 ms  0 %  105 ms  D  UP  3,33Global Crossing Germany  83.75 ms  25 %   54 ms  C  UP  1,33Cogent Germany  292.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  UP  3,82Telia Germany  113.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  UP  4,34Level 3 Germany  100 ms  0 %  -33 ms  C  UP  4,39Tata Communications Germany  113 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,34Savvis Germany  144.25 ms  0 %  -11 ms  D  UP  4,34Cable&Wireless Germany  106.25 ms  0 %  -4 ms  C  UP  4,35PCCW Germany  163 ms  0 %  36 ms  D  UP  4,05NTT Communications UK  142.75 ms  0 %  -37 ms  D  UP  4,37America Online Transit Data Network UK  199.25 ms  0 %  77 ms  D  UP  3,54Tinet UK  123.75 ms  0 %  42 ms  C  UP  4,15GEANT UK  92.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35British Telecom UK  99.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35Hurricane Electric UK  130.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,33Tinet Netherlands  113.25 ms  0 %  16 ms  C  UP  4,32AboveNet Netherlands  311 ms  0 %  -11 ms  F  UP  3,83Wanadoo Netherlands  111.25 ms  25 %   59 ms  C  UP  1,22GEANT Netherlands  133.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,33Opentransit France  104.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,35Sprint Nextel France  118.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,34Seabone Italy  134.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,33Infostrada Italy  106.25 ms  0 %  9 ms  C  UP  4,34Telstra Australia  404.25 ms  0 %  -32 ms  F  UP  3,61Optus Australia  459.25 ms  0 %  19 ms  F  UP  2,81NTT Communicatons Japan  424.25 ms  0 %  -2 ms  F  UP  3,21AboveNet Japan  391.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  UP  3,36Verizon Chech  105 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35ChinaNet China  427.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  F  UP  3,19PCCW Hong Kong  282 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  UP  3,86Pacnet Signapore  356.25 ms  0 %  10 ms  F  UP  3,43Isnet South Africa  274.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  UP  3,89Maxnet New Zealand  386.75 ms  0 %  3 ms  F  UP  3,35Bell Canada  219.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  UP  4,11Leaseweb Netherlands  151.75 ms  0 %  -111 ms  D  UP  4,44The Planet US  298 ms  0 %  6 ms  F  UP  3,74Softlayer US  266.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  F  UP  3,91Dreamhost US  256.75 ms  0 %  8 ms  F  UP  3,90Rackspace US  228.5 ms  0 %  -8 ms  E  UP  4,13Serverloft Germany  111 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,34Host-Europe Germany  97 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35Hetzner Germany  84.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36OVH  101.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35*Total ping time is*  14643.5 ms     




*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGI Italy  158.75 ms  0 %  18 ms  D  UP  4,19Fastweb Italy  136.75 ms  0 %  10 ms  D  UP  4,30NGZ-Server Germany  116 ms  0 %  -9 ms  C  UP  4,35K-Play Germany  116.25 ms  0 %  -12 ms  C  UP  4,35GC-Server Germany  113.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,34247CS Germany  111.5 ms  0 %  42 ms  C  UP  4,19Esport-Servers Germany  88.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36LB-Server Germany  104 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,35G-Portal Germany  98 ms  0 %  3 ms  C  UP  4,35Jolt UK  123.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,33Multiplay UK  53.75 ms  75 %   -93 ms  B  UP  1,00ServerFFS Netherlands  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00GS-NET Netherlands  133.75 ms  0 %  103 ms  D  UP  3,61Clanhost Netherlands  116.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,34RDSNET Romania  147.75 ms  0 %  8 ms  D  UP  4,28Dataplex Hungary  123 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,34EA US  226.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  E  UP  4,09Valve US  265 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  UP  3,93Gameservers US  178.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,23*Total ping time is*  2411.25 ms     






*Total ping time is* *17684.25 ms*  6  4  36  20  13  23Greek servers  629.5  62,95 msInternational servers  14643.5  203,38 msGameservers  2411.25  133,96 ms 
Speedtest results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





Test date and time is Παρασκευή 16-07-2010 and time 22:24:12Cogentco   0,43Mirrorservice   0,24Apple   0,73Nvidia   0,64Microsoft   0,41LeaseWeb   0,61ServerBoost   0,54ThinkBroadband   0,21Cachefly   0,66Ovh   0,47Ntua   0,41Forthnet   0,54Otenet   0,59RootBSD   0,36



*Average speed for 14 hosts*  0,49 MB/s
Detailed results for multihosts(Line capacity)

*Spoiler:*





 Host list by Someonefromhellftp://ftp.free.fr/ 0.05 MB/sftp://ftp.ovh.net/ 0.05 MB/sftp://ftp.hosteurope.de/ 0.05 MB/sftp://mirror.leaseweb.com/ 0.15 MB/sftp://ftp.sunet.se/ 0.05 MB/sftp://ftp.mirrorservice.org/ 0.05 MB/sftp://ftp.uni-bayreuth.de/ 0.05 MB/sftp://ftp.funet.fi/ 0.1 MB/sftp://ftp5.gwdg.de/ 0.05 MB/sftp://mirror.sov.uk.goscomb.net/ 0 MB/sTest date and time is Παρασκευή 16-07-2010 and time 22:26:38 *Line speed for 10 hosts (parallel downloads) is*  0,60 MB/s

----------


## gtklocker

Πρώτα resultats με τον νέο  :Cool: 

Report created by  QSpeedTest r38 - Download - Discuss Target list used  201007021202 by Someonefromhell, v0.44 Test date and time  16/07/2010 22:48:01 Host OS & no. of CPUs  GNU/Linux 2.6.34-ARCH x86_64 - 2 CPU cores ISP & WAN IP  TELLAS S.A. - 79.107.xxx.xxx BBRAS  62.169.255.45 (62.169.255.45) Test mode  Ping and speed Test completed in  74.597 sec Pings/target  4 Parallel ping threads  4 Targets alive  104 / 104 *Average ping/target*  *130.41 msec* *Speed test domestic*  *5026 Kbps or 0.614 MB/sec* *Speed test international*  *4864 Kbps or 0.594 MB/sec* 
 

*Detailed results*

*Spoiler:*





*Greek servers*

*Spoiler:*





Wind  20.67 msec  0.00%  +0.77 msec  A NTUA@GRNET  20.77 msec  0.00%  +0.04 msec  A OTE  21.14 msec  0.00%  +0.04 msec  A Vivodi  21.21 msec  0.00%  -0.50 msec  A On Telecoms  21.43 msec  0.00%  +0.22 msec  A Orange Business Hellas  21.54 msec  0.00%  -0.15 msec  A Hellas Online  21.76 msec  0.00%  +0.19 msec  A Netone  21.80 msec  0.00%  -0.06 msec  A Cyta Hellas  22.28 msec  0.00%  -0.02 msec  A Forthnet  129.07 msec  0.00%  +0.20 msec  D Verizon Hellas  151.51 msec  0.00%  +0.02 msec  D Vodafone  321.38 msec  0.00%  -16.78 msec  F *Group sum*  *794.54 msec*    *Group average*  *66.21 msec*  *0.00%*   *B*



*International servers*

*Spoiler:*





LINX  66.13 msec  0.00%  +0.14 msec  B Serverloft Germany  67.74 msec  0.00%  +0.02 msec  B MIX  70.53 msec  0.00%  -0.16 msec  B Level 3 Germany  71.91 msec  0.00%  -0.00 msec  B Cogent Germany  71.92 msec  0.00%  +0.11 msec  B Tata Communications Germany  72.28 msec  0.00%  +0.02 msec  B Infostrada Italy  72.43 msec  0.00%  -0.09 msec  B DE-CIX  73.51 msec  0.00%  -0.26 msec  B Host-Europe Germany  74.87 msec  0.00%  +0.08 msec  B AboveNet Netherlands  75.03 msec  0.00%  +0.14 msec  C Tinet Netherlands  75.05 msec  0.00%  -0.11 msec  C Hetzner Germany  75.18 msec  0.00%  -0.13 msec  C British Telecom UK  75.29 msec  0.00%  -0.12 msec  C Wanadoo Netherlands  76.21 msec  0.00%  +0.09 msec  C Google CDN  76.76 msec  0.00%  +0.55 msec  C AMS-IX  77.27 msec  0.00%  -0.74 msec  C Cachefly  78.11 msec  0.00%  +0.36 msec  C Telia Germany  78.39 msec  0.00%  +0.16 msec  C Akamai  79.24 msec  0.00%  +1.03 msec  C Leaseweb Netherlands  79.41 msec  0.00%  +0.19 msec  C Deutche Telecom Germany  79.56 msec  0.00%  +0.22 msec  C PANAP  79.74 msec  0.00%  -0.19 msec  C NL-IX  79.91 msec  0.00%  -0.13 msec  C Cable&Wireless Germany  81.36 msec  0.00%  -0.22 msec  C Global Crossing Germany  81.50 msec  0.00%  +0.03 msec  C Hurricane Electric UK  82.86 msec  0.00%  -0.59 msec  C Google CDN  84.02 msec  0.00%  +7.14 msec  C NTT Communications UK  84.38 msec  0.00%  -0.37 msec  C Savvis Germany  84.55 msec  0.00%  -0.59 msec  C Sprint Nextel France  85.04 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Tinet US  86.42 msec  0.00%  -0.04 msec  C OVH  86.77 msec  0.00%  -0.00 msec  C Opentransit France  87.02 msec  0.00%  +0.07 msec  C AOL Transit Data Network UK  87.70 msec  0.00%  +0.13 msec  C Verizon Chech  89.17 msec  0.00%  +0.11 msec  C PCCW Germany  90.01 msec  0.00%  -8.81 msec  C Google CDN  90.26 msec  0.00%  +0.05 msec  C GEANT Netherlands  90.38 msec  0.00%  -0.01 msec  C ESPANIX  100.86 msec  0.00%  +0.04 msec  C GEANT UK  108.09 msec  0.00%  +0.18 msec  C Seabone Italy  114.28 msec  0.00%  -0.06 msec  C RIPN@MSK-IX  123.88 msec  0.00%  +0.09 msec  C Sprint Nextel US  158.71 msec  0.00%  -0.02 msec  D Verizon US  159.53 msec  0.00%  -0.52 msec  D Telia US  160.72 msec  0.00%  -0.77 msec  D Yahoo US  166.51 msec  0.00%  -0.20 msec  D Global Crossing US  169.42 msec  0.00%  +0.26 msec  D AOL Transit Data Network US  172.43 msec  0.00%  -0.09 msec  D Cogent Communications US  177.03 msec  0.00%  +0.10 msec  D AT&T US  179.62 msec  0.00%  -0.07 msec  D Bell Canada  180.83 msec  0.00%  -2.16 msec  D The Planet US  181.11 msec  0.00%  -0.42 msec  D Savvis US  187.56 msec  0.00%  +0.09 msec  D Softlayer US  189.19 msec  0.00%  -0.22 msec  D Qwest US  190.52 msec  0.00%  +1.42 msec  D Rackspace US  197.95 msec  0.00%  +0.02 msec  D Allstream US  199.09 msec  0.00%  +0.07 msec  D TW Telecom US  209.41 msec  0.00%  -0.30 msec  E AboveNet US  217.74 msec  0.00%  +9.31 msec  E Hurricane Electric US  221.47 msec  0.00%  +0.01 msec  E Dreamhost US  229.46 msec  0.00%  -0.11 msec  E XO Communications US  237.52 msec  0.00%  -0.34 msec  E Tata Communications US  239.25 msec  0.00%  +0.30 msec  E Isnet South Africa  252.25 msec  0.00%  +0.82 msec  F Level3 US  303.33 msec  0.00%  +95.42 msec  F ChinaNet China  329.73 msec  0.00%  +0.12 msec  F Pacnet Signapore  336.99 msec  0.00%  -0.21 msec  F PCCW Hong Kong  339.65 msec  0.00%  +0.06 msec  F Maxnet New Zealand  349.21 msec  0.00%  +0.07 msec  F AboveNet Japan  357.14 msec  0.00%  -0.02 msec  F NTT Japan  363.35 msec  0.00%  -3.18 msec  F Telstra Australia  364.78 msec  0.00%  -0.06 msec  F Optus Australia  382.44 msec  0.00%  -0.07 msec  F *Group sum*  *10868.94 msec*    *Group average*  *148.89 msec*  *0.00%*   *D*



*Game servers*

*Spoiler:*





Jolt UK  67.68 msec  0.00%  -0.02 msec  B G-Portal Germany  68.92 msec  0.00%  +0.07 msec  B 247CS Germany  74.03 msec  0.00%  +0.07 msec  B LB-Server Germany  74.86 msec  0.00%  -2.11 msec  B ServerFFS Netherlands  75.12 msec  0.00%  +0.86 msec  C NGI Italy  76.39 msec  0.00%  +0.04 msec  C NGZ-Server Germany  76.41 msec  0.00%  -0.10 msec  C GS-NET Netherlands  79.71 msec  0.00%  +0.13 msec  C K-Play Germany  81.44 msec  0.00%  +0.11 msec  C Esport-Servers Germany  83.45 msec  0.00%  +0.45 msec  C Clanhost Netherlands  85.04 msec  0.00%  -0.02 msec  C GC-Server Germany  85.74 msec  0.00%  +0.07 msec  C Multiplay UK  85.97 msec  0.00%  -0.06 msec  C Dataplex Hungary  88.87 msec  0.00%  -0.77 msec  C RDSNET Romania  101.07 msec  0.00%  -0.21 msec  C Fastweb Italy  101.73 msec  0.00%  -0.02 msec  C Gameservers US  149.78 msec  0.00%  -0.13 msec  D EA US  189.25 msec  0.00%  +0.02 msec  D Valve US  253.38 msec  0.00%  -0.03 msec  F *Group sum*  *1898.82 msec*    *Group average*  *99.94 msec*  *0.00%*   *C*







........Auto merged post: gtklocker πρόσθεσε 6 λεπτά και 27 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

5αρι SNR, ~8 MBit, σταθερό δείχνει!


*Spoiler:*




Report created by  QSpeedTest r38 - Download - Discuss Target list used  201007021202 by Someonefromhell, v0.44 Test date and time  16/07/2010 22:53:20 Host OS & no. of CPUs  GNU/Linux 2.6.34-ARCH x86_64 - 2 CPU cores ISP & WAN IP  TELLAS S.A. - 79.107.xxx.xxx BBRAS  62.169.255.45 (62.169.255.45) Test mode  Ping and speed Test completed in  110.629 sec Pings/target  6 Parallel ping threads  2 Targets alive  104 / 104 *Average ping/target*  *130.53 msec* *Speed test domestic*  *6532 Kbps or 0.797 MB/sec* *Speed test international*  *6282 Kbps or 0.767 MB/sec* 
 

*Detailed results*

*Spoiler:*





*Greek servers*

*Spoiler:*





Wind  22.34 msec  -0.00%  +0.02 msec  A NTUA@GRNET  22.94 msec  -0.00%  +0.02 msec  A OTE  23.05 msec  -0.00%  -0.09 msec  A Vivodi  23.09 msec  -0.00%  +0.04 msec  A On Telecoms  23.51 msec  -0.00%  -0.08 msec  A Cyta Hellas  23.78 msec  -0.00%  +0.08 msec  A Orange Business Hellas  23.86 msec  -0.00%  -0.01 msec  A Hellas Online  24.03 msec  -0.00%  +0.11 msec  A Netone  24.23 msec  -0.00%  +0.08 msec  A Vodafone  52.56 msec  -0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Forthnet  130.58 msec  -0.00%  +0.03 msec  D Verizon Hellas  154.31 msec  -0.00%  -0.19 msec  D *Group sum*  *548.27 msec*    *Group average*  *45.69 msec*  *-0.00%*   *B*



*International servers*

*Spoiler:*





LINX  68.66 msec  -0.00%  -0.00 msec  B Infostrada Italy  68.81 msec  -0.00%  +0.12 msec  B Serverloft Germany  70.29 msec  -0.00%  +0.03 msec  B Cogent Germany  74.89 msec  -0.00%  -0.14 msec  B Tata Communications Germany  74.96 msec  -0.00%  -0.01 msec  B MIX  75.14 msec  -0.00%  -2.32 msec  C Level 3 Germany  75.16 msec  -0.00%  +0.00 msec  C DE-CIX  75.76 msec  -0.00%  +0.03 msec  C British Telecom UK  77.08 msec  -0.00%  +0.06 msec  C Host-Europe Germany  77.36 msec  -0.00%  +0.17 msec  C AboveNet Netherlands  77.59 msec  -0.00%  +0.01 msec  C Tinet Netherlands  77.83 msec  -0.00%  -0.09 msec  C Hetzner Germany  77.84 msec  -0.00%  +0.11 msec  C Wanadoo Netherlands  78.60 msec  -0.00%  -0.03 msec  C Telia Germany  79.35 msec  -0.00%  +0.04 msec  C Cachefly  80.36 msec  -0.00%  +0.01 msec  C AMS-IX  80.60 msec  -0.00%  -0.02 msec  C Akamai  80.86 msec  -0.00%  -0.36 msec  C Leaseweb Netherlands  81.82 msec  -0.00%  +0.09 msec  C NL-IX  82.10 msec  -0.00%  -0.00 msec  C PANAP  82.21 msec  -0.00%  +0.07 msec  C Google CDN  82.41 msec  -0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Deutche Telecom Germany  83.18 msec  -0.00%  -1.14 msec  C Cable&Wireless Germany  84.10 msec  -0.00%  +0.14 msec  C Global Crossing Germany  84.28 msec  -0.00%  -0.09 msec  C Google CDN  84.96 msec  -0.00%  -0.06 msec  C Hurricane Electric UK  86.54 msec  -0.00%  -0.43 msec  C NTT Communications UK  86.98 msec  -0.00%  -0.65 msec  C Savvis Germany  87.37 msec  -0.00%  +0.53 msec  C Sprint Nextel France  87.53 msec  -0.00%  +0.12 msec  C OVH  89.18 msec  -0.00%  -0.03 msec  C Opentransit France  89.36 msec  -0.00%  -0.07 msec  C Tinet US  89.87 msec  -0.00%  +0.08 msec  C AOL Transit Data Network UK  90.11 msec  -0.00%  -0.04 msec  C Verizon Chech  91.17 msec  -0.00%  +0.34 msec  C GEANT Netherlands  92.46 msec  -0.00%  +0.09 msec  C Google CDN  93.39 msec  -0.00%  -0.08 msec  C ESPANIX  103.18 msec  -0.00%  +0.09 msec  C GEANT UK  110.68 msec  -0.00%  +0.07 msec  C Seabone Italy  117.36 msec  -0.00%  -0.06 msec  C RIPN@MSK-IX  125.99 msec  -0.00%  +0.07 msec  D Sprint Nextel US  161.07 msec  -0.00%  +0.02 msec  D Verizon US  162.39 msec  -0.00%  -0.04 msec  D Telia US  162.54 msec  -0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Yahoo US  167.95 msec  -0.00%  +0.23 msec  D AOL Transit Data Network US  174.73 msec  -0.00%  -0.03 msec  D Global Crossing US  176.71 msec  -0.00%  +0.15 msec  D Cogent Communications US  179.40 msec  -0.00%  +0.03 msec  D Bell Canada  180.44 msec  -0.00%  -0.26 msec  D AT&T US  180.86 msec  -0.00%  -0.40 msec  D The Planet US  182.98 msec  -0.00%  +0.06 msec  D Savvis US  190.08 msec  -0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Qwest US  191.44 msec  -0.00%  -0.03 msec  D Softlayer US  192.34 msec  -0.00%  +0.34 msec  D Rackspace US  200.89 msec  -0.00%  -0.01 msec  E Allstream US  201.58 msec  -0.00%  -0.07 msec  E Level3 US  210.30 msec  -0.00%  -0.09 msec  E TW Telecom US  211.65 msec  -0.00%  +0.03 msec  E AboveNet US  214.70 msec  -0.00%  -4.13 msec  E PCCW Germany  214.74 msec  -0.00%  +6.07 msec  E Hurricane Electric US  224.23 msec  -0.00%  +0.10 msec  E Dreamhost US  231.68 msec  -0.00%  +0.05 msec  E XO Communications US  239.80 msec  -0.00%  -0.02 msec  E Tata Communications US  241.54 msec  -0.00%  +0.16 msec  E Isnet South Africa  255.72 msec  -0.00%  +0.31 msec  F ChinaNet China  325.52 msec  -0.00%  -0.20 msec  F Pacnet Signapore  339.55 msec  -0.00%  -0.07 msec  F PCCW Hong Kong  342.27 msec  -0.00%  -0.10 msec  F Maxnet New Zealand  352.03 msec  -0.00%  +0.05 msec  F AboveNet Japan  359.33 msec  -0.00%  -0.08 msec  F Telstra Australia  367.36 msec  -0.00%  -0.02 msec  F NTT Japan  380.71 msec  -0.00%  +6.30 msec  F Optus Australia  384.99 msec  -0.00%  +0.09 msec  F *Group sum*  *11078.89 msec*    *Group average*  *151.77 msec*  *-0.00%*   *D*



*Game servers*

*Spoiler:*





Jolt UK  70.52 msec  -0.00%  +0.25 msec  B G-Portal Germany  71.32 msec  -0.00%  +0.20 msec  B LB-Server Germany  74.76 msec  -0.00%  -0.63 msec  B 247CS Germany  76.51 msec  -0.00%  +0.03 msec  C ServerFFS Netherlands  77.78 msec  -0.00%  -0.54 msec  C NGI Italy  78.67 msec  -0.00%  +0.01 msec  C NGZ-Server Germany  79.12 msec  -0.00%  -0.09 msec  C GS-NET Netherlands  82.14 msec  16.67%  -0.15 msec  C K-Play Germany  83.88 msec  -0.00%  -0.02 msec  C Esport-Servers Germany  84.09 msec  -0.00%  -0.00 msec  C Clanhost Netherlands  87.24 msec  -0.00%  +0.29 msec  C GC-Server Germany  88.03 msec  -0.00%  -0.00 msec  C Multiplay UK  88.20 msec  -0.00%  +0.09 msec  C Dataplex Hungary  94.52 msec  -0.00%  +0.63 msec  C RDSNET Romania  103.54 msec  -0.00%  -0.14 msec  C Fastweb Italy  104.63 msec  -0.00%  -0.37 msec  C Gameservers US  152.34 msec  -0.00%  +0.16 msec  D EA US  194.99 msec  -0.00%  +0.34 msec  D Valve US  256.10 msec  -0.00%  -0.01 msec  F *Group sum*  *1948.36 msec*    *Group average*  *102.55 msec*  *0.88%*   *C*

----------


## arial

Παιζοντας με το DMT Tool, και με snr 6

Report created by  QSpeedTest r34 - Download - Discuss Target list used  201007021202 by Someonefromhell, v0.44 Test date and time  16/07/2010 23:09:20 Host OS & no. of CPUs  Windows XP x86 - 2 CPU cores ISP & WAN IP  HELLAS ON LINE S.A. - 79.167.xxx.xxx BBRAS  loopback2004.med01.dsl.hol.gr [62.38.0.170] Test mode  Ping and speed Test completed in  85.75 sec Pings/target  4 Parallel ping threads  4 Targets alive  104 / 104 *Average ping/target*  *145.43 msec* *Speed test domestic*  *14686 Kbps or 1.793 MB/sec* *Speed test international*  *14110 Kbps or 1.722 MB/sec* 
 

*Detailed results*

*Spoiler:*





*Greek servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  23.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Cyta Hellas  24.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A OTE  24.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A NTUA@GRNET  24.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Wind  24.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  A On Telecoms  24.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Forthnet  24.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Netone  25.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Orange Business Hellas  25.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Vivodi  25.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Vodafone  26.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Verizon Hellas  147.00 msec  0.00%  +2.00 msec  D *Group sum*  *418.00 msec*    *Group average*  *34.83 msec*  *0.00%*   *B*



*International servers*

*Spoiler:*





Telia Germany  76.75 msec  0.00%  -1.75 msec  C Hetzner Germany  80.00 msec  0.00%  -2.00 msec  C Host-Europe Germany  80.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Global Crossing Germany  81.00 msec  25.00%  -5.00 msec  C NL-IX  84.75 msec  0.00%  -1.75 msec  C PCCW Germany  84.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Level 3 Germany  85.25 msec  0.00%  -1.75 msec  C Opentransit France  86.25 msec  0.00%  +2.25 msec  C DE-CIX  86.50 msec  0.00%  -1.50 msec  C Serverloft Germany  87.25 msec  0.00%  +1.75 msec  C PANAP  88.33 msec  25.00%  +0.00 msec  C Google CDN  88.50 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  C Tata Communications Germany  88.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C GEANT Netherlands  92.00 msec  0.00%  -2.00 msec  C MIX  92.25 msec  0.00%  -4.00 msec  C Wanadoo Netherlands  92.25 msec  0.00%  -3.75 msec  C Verizon Chech  92.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Deutche Telecom Germany  92.50 msec  0.00%  -1.75 msec  C Leaseweb Netherlands  94.75 msec  0.00%  +4.00 msec  C Akamai  95.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C AMS-IX  96.75 msec  0.00%  +3.75 msec  C LINX  97.00 msec  0.00%  -1.50 msec  C Cable&Wireless Germany  98.25 msec  0.00%  +1.75 msec  C Tinet US  100.00 msec  0.00%  +4.00 msec  C British Telecom UK  103.00 msec  0.00%  -2.00 msec  C Savvis Germany  106.00 msec  0.00%  +1.50 msec  C Google CDN  106.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Google CDN  108.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Cachefly  108.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C OVH  109.25 msec  0.00%  +2.00 msec  C Sprint Nextel France  111.50 msec  0.00%  +7.25 msec  C Hurricane Electric UK  112.50 msec  0.00%  +2.25 msec  C AOL Transit Data Network UK  112.75 msec  0.00%  -2.00 msec  C Tinet Netherlands  114.25 msec  0.00%  +3.75 msec  C NTT Communications UK  114.50 msec  0.00%  +3.75 msec  C Seabone Italy  117.00 msec  0.00%  +3.50 msec  C Infostrada Italy  117.25 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  C ESPANIX  118.75 msec  0.00%  -2.00 msec  C GEANT UK  136.25 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  D RIPN@MSK-IX  138.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Sprint Nextel US  165.25 msec  0.00%  +4.25 msec  D Verizon US  171.75 msec  0.00%  +4.00 msec  D Yahoo US  175.00 msec  0.00%  +2.00 msec  D Telia US  175.50 msec  0.00%  -1.25 msec  D AboveNet Netherlands  184.25 msec  0.00%  -3.00 msec  D AOL Transit Data Network US  188.00 msec  0.00%  -2.00 msec  D Cogent Communications US  190.50 msec  0.00%  +2.00 msec  D AT&T US  191.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Cogent Germany  199.25 msec  0.00%  -1.50 msec  D Qwest US  200.25 msec  0.00%  -1.75 msec  E Savvis US  201.50 msec  0.00%  +2.00 msec  E The Planet US  203.75 msec  0.00%  +2.25 msec  E Softlayer US  206.75 msec  0.00%  -3.75 msec  E Allstream US  209.00 msec  0.00%  +4.00 msec  E Global Crossing US  223.25 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  E Rackspace US  224.25 msec  0.00%  -3.75 msec  E TW Telecom US  225.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Level3 US  230.25 msec  0.00%  -1.75 msec  E Dreamhost US  239.50 msec  0.00%  +1.75 msec  E Tata Communications US  243.75 msec  0.00%  -2.00 msec  E XO Communications US  243.75 msec  0.00%  +2.00 msec  E Bell Canada  251.75 msec  0.00%  -0.75 msec  F Hurricane Electric US  261.75 msec  0.00%  +4.25 msec  F AboveNet US  262.50 msec  0.00%  -11.75 msec  F Isnet South Africa  351.50 msec  0.00%  +2.50 msec  F Pacnet Signapore  358.25 msec  0.00%  -1.75 msec  F NTT Japan  363.00 msec  0.00%  +3.50 msec  F AboveNet Japan  368.25 msec  0.00%  +2.00 msec  F Maxnet New Zealand  383.75 msec  0.00%  +1.75 msec  F ChinaNet China  389.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F PCCW Hong Kong  391.25 msec  0.00%  +2.00 msec  F Optus Australia  393.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F Telstra Australia  400.00 msec  0.00%  -4.00 msec  F *Group sum*  *12444.08 msec*    *Group average*  *170.47 msec*  *0.68%*   *D*



*Game servers*

*Spoiler:*





GS-NET Netherlands  84.50 msec  0.00%  +4.25 msec  C NGZ-Server Germany  89.75 msec  0.00%  -5.50 msec  C K-Play Germany  91.50 msec  0.00%  -2.00 msec  C NGI Italy  93.50 msec  0.00%  +1.75 msec  C Clanhost Netherlands  94.50 msec  0.00%  +4.00 msec  C 247CS Germany  95.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C ServerFFS Netherlands  96.00 msec  0.00%  -4.00 msec  C Esport-Servers Germany  96.75 msec  0.00%  +1.75 msec  C Dataplex Hungary  97.00 msec  0.00%  +2.00 msec  C G-Portal Germany  100.50 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  C GC-Server Germany  101.25 msec  0.00%  -1.75 msec  C Jolt UK  102.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C LB-Server Germany  108.25 msec  0.00%  -1.50 msec  C Multiplay UK  110.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Fastweb Italy  119.25 msec  0.00%  -1.75 msec  C RDSNET Romania  122.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Gameservers US  171.00 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  D EA US  229.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Valve US  257.50 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  F *Group sum*  *2262.25 msec*    *Group average*  *119.07 msec*  *0.00%*   *C*

----------


## gtklocker

3άρι SNR, χτυπάω σταθερά ~9MBits, φα'την arial!  :Twisted Evil: 

Report created by  QSpeedTest r38 - Download - Discuss Target list used  201007021202 by Someonefromhell, v0.44 Test date and time  16/07/2010 23:17:50 Host OS & no. of CPUs  GNU/Linux 2.6.34-ARCH x86_64 - 2 CPU cores ISP & WAN IP  TELLAS S.A. - 79.107.xxx.xxx BBRAS  62.169.255.45 (62.169.255.45) Test mode  Speed only Test completed in  30.376 sec *Speed test domestic*  *7096 Kbps or 0.866 MB/sec* *Speed test international*  *6889 Kbps or 0.841 MB/sec*

----------


## arial

gtklocker και παλι σε τρωω σε ταχυτητα  :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz: 

Περιμενω τον Αυγουστο ποσο θα συγχρονισω, αμα δεν δω 24αρι φευγω απο hol ! (Και καλα...  :Razz:  )

----------


## nnn

:Goodnight: 
 :Thumb down: 

*ISP  FORTHnet SA - IP 178.12 xxxxx - BBRAS 194.219.231.69 - Network  178.128.0.0/16* *Network Advertised via * *Tinet SpA**Level 3 Communications*Test date and time is Σάββατο 17-07-2010 and time 00:37:47 - script ver 1.0 download*Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium    - 2 Threads(2 CPUs), List by Someonefromhell v0.44* MOS (mean opinion score), is scaled from 5=best to 1=worst 
prepend info

*Spoiler:*





 no prepending




Speedtest results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





Test date and time is Σάββατο 17-07-2010 and time 00:34:41Cogentco   0,17Mirrorservice   0,13Apple   0,82Nvidia   0,60Microsoft   0,18LeaseWeb   0,27ServerBoost   0,33ThinkBroadband   0,48Cachefly   0,60Ovh   0,34Ntua   1,56Forthnet   1,69Otenet   2,36RootBSD   0,13



*Average speed for 14 hosts*  0,69 MB/s
Detailed results for multihosts(Line capacity)

*Spoiler:*





 Host list by Someonefromhellftp://ftp.free.fr/ 0.3 MB/sftp://ftp.ovh.net/ 0.35 MB/sftp://ftp.hosteurope.de/ 0.3 MB/sftp://mirror.leaseweb.com/ 0.25 MB/sftp://ftp.sunet.se/ 0.1 MB/sftp://ftp.mirrorservice.org/ 0.1 MB/sftp://ftp.uni-bayreuth.de/ 0.1 MB/sftp://ftp.funet.fi/ 0.15 MB/sftp://ftp5.gwdg.de/ 0.2 MB/sftp://mirror.sov.uk.goscomb.net/ 0.1 MB/sTest date and time is Σάββατο 17-07-2010 and time 00:37:08 *Line speed for 10 hosts (parallel downloads) is*  1,95 MB/s

----------


## Banditgr

Κάτι συνεχίζει να μην μου αρέσει στο speedtest του Νίκου (βασικά τα individual downloads δεν κρατάνε αρκετά ώστε να σταθεροποιηθεί μια ταχύτητα, είναι ότι "πιάσεις" στην αρχή  :Razz: ).


*ISP  Net One SA - IP 77.83. xxxxx - BBRAS 8m77.83.12.253 - Network  77.83.0.0/16* *Network Advertised via * *Telecom Italia Sparkle*Test date and time is Σάββατο 17-07-2010 and time 00:31:57 - script ver 1.0 download*Microsoft Windows 7 Ultimate        - 2 Threads(8 CPUs), List by Someonefromhell v0.44* MOS (mean opinion score), is scaled from 5=best to 1=worst 
prepend info

*Spoiler:*





 no prepending




Ping results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  10 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,40Wind  8.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40On Telecoms  9 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Vivodi  9.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Forthnet  24 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  UP  4,39OTE  9 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,40Netone  7.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  UP  4,40NTUA@GRNET  8.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Vodafone  125.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,33Orange Business Hellas  142.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,32Verizon Hellas  141.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,32*Total ping time is*  495.5 ms     




*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





DE-CIX  85 ms  0 %  3 ms  C  UP  4,36AMS-IX  91.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,35LINX  79.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  UP  4,36NL-IX  79.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36RIPN@MSK-IX  117.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,34ESPANIX  110.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,34MIX  83.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36PANAP  76.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36Akamai  78.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Cachefly  77.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36Google CDN  84.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Google CDN  101.75 ms  0 %  -29 ms  C  UP  4,38Google CDN  75.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Yahoo US  155 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,31AT&T US  177.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,24Global Crossing US  203.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  E  UP  4,17Level 3 US  202.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  DOWN  4,16Telia US  153.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,31Qwest US  185.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,22Tata Communications US  214 ms  0 %  -1 ms  E  DOWN  4,13Verizon US  158 ms  0 %  8 ms  D  UP  4,25Savvis US  183.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,22America Online Transit Data Network US  182 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,23Cogent Communications US  186 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,22Hurricane Electric US  226.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  E  DOWN  4,07AboveNet US  222 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  DOWN  4,10XO Communications US  218.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  DOWN  4,10Sprint Nextel US  148.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,32Allstream US  166 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,28TW Telecom US  202.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  UP  4,16Deutche Telecom Germany  107 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35Global Crossing Germany  68 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Cogent Germany  84.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  UP  4,36Telia Germany  84 ms  0 %  15 ms  C  UP  4,34Level 3 Germany  85.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36Tata Communications Germany  67 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37Savvis Germany  78.75 ms  0 %  3 ms  C  UP  4,36Cable&Wireless Germany  70.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37PCCW Germany  77.5 ms  0 %  15 ms  C  UP  4,35NTT Communications UK  92.5 ms  0 %  4 ms  C  DOWN  4,35America Online Transit Data Network UK  86 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  UP  4,36Tinet UK  80.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36GEANT UK  91.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  UP  4,35British Telecom UK  158 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,29Hurricane Electric UK  96.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Tinet Netherlands  116.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,34AboveNet Netherlands  92.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Wanadoo Netherlands  86.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36GEANT Netherlands  102 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Opentransit France  92.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Sprint Nextel France  74 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Seabone Italy  41.75 ms  25 %   -19 ms  B  DOWN  1,62Infostrada Italy  46 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Telstra Australia  365.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  UP  3,48Optus Australia  389.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  DOWN  3,37NTT Communicatons Japan  356 ms  0 %  -1 ms  F  UP  3,54AboveNet Japan  359.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  DOWN  3,50Verizon Chech  101.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,35ChinaNet China  394.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  F  DOWN  3,35PCCW Hong Kong  308.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  UP  3,74Pacnet Signapore  386.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  DOWN  3,38Isnet South Africa  337.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  DOWN  3,62Maxnet New Zealand  359.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  DOWN  3,51Bell Canada  170.75 ms  0 %  3 ms  D  UP  4,24Leaseweb Netherlands  89.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  UP  4,35The Planet US  195.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,18Softlayer US  194.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,18Dreamhost US  223.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  DOWN  4,09Rackspace US  200.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  DOWN  4,17Serverloft Germany  82 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Host-Europe Germany  75.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Hetzner Germany  81 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36OVH  73.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,36*Total ping time is*  11050.75 ms     




*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGI Italy  98 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Fastweb Italy  50 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  UP  4,38NGZ-Server Germany  81 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36K-Play Germany  62 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37GC-Server Germany  86.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36247CS Germany  94 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Esport-Servers Germany  70.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37LB-Server Germany  68.75 ms  0 %  7 ms  B  UP  4,36G-Portal Germany  73.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  DOWN  4,36Jolt UK  79.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36Multiplay UK  82.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36ServerFFS Netherlands  86.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36GS-NET Netherlands  79.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36Clanhost Netherlands  88.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36RDSNET Romania  106.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,34Dataplex Hungary  82.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36EA US  209.5 ms  0 %  12 ms  E  UP  4,06Valve US  237.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  UP  4,03Gameservers US  170.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,26*Total ping time is*  1906.5 ms     






*Total ping time is* *13452.75 ms*  8  12  45  18  11  9Greek servers  495.5  49,55 msInternational servers  11050.75  153,48 msGameservers  1906.5  105,92 ms
Speedtest results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





Test date and time is Σάββατο 17-07-2010 and time 00:40:07Cogentco   0,37Mirrorservice   0,31Apple   0,47Nvidia   0,64Microsoft   0,72LeaseWeb   0,73ServerBoost   0,62ThinkBroadband   0,71Cachefly   0,90Ovh   0,75Ntua   1,92Forthnet   1,60Otenet   1,90RootBSD   0,32



*Average speed for 14 hosts*  0,85 MB/s
Detailed results for multihosts(Line capacity)

*Spoiler:*





 Host list by Someonefromhellftp://ftp.free.fr/ 0.2 MB/sftp://ftp.ovh.net/ 0.2 MB/sftp://ftp.hosteurope.de/ 0.2 MB/sftp://mirror.leaseweb.com/ 0.2 MB/sftp://ftp.sunet.se/ 0.15 MB/sftp://ftp.mirrorservice.org/ 0.15 MB/sftp://ftp.uni-bayreuth.de/ 0.1 MB/sftp://ftp.funet.fi/ 0.15 MB/sftp://ftp5.gwdg.de/ 0.15 MB/sftp://mirror.sov.uk.goscomb.net/ 0.05 MB/sTest date and time is Σάββατο 17-07-2010 and time 00:42:32 *Line speed for 10 hosts (parallel downloads) is*  1,55 MB/s






Report created by  QSpeedTest r34 - Download - Discuss Target list used  201007021202 by Someonefromhell, v0.44 Test date and time  17/07/2010 00:45:10 Host OS & no. of CPUs  Windows 7 x64 - 8 CPU cores ISP & WAN IP  NET ONE SA - 77.83.xxx.xxx BBRAS  77.83.12.253 Test mode  Ping and speed Test completed in  42.739 sec Pings/target  4 Parallel ping threads  8 Targets alive  104 / 104 *Average ping/target*  *130.66 msec* *Speed test domestic*  *13949 Kbps or 1.703 MB/sec* *Speed test international*  *13291 Kbps or 1.622 MB/sec* 
 

*Detailed results*

*Spoiler:*





*Greek servers*

*Spoiler:*





Netone  7.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Wind  8.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A OTE  8.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A NTUA@GRNET  9.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Vivodi  9.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A On Telecoms  9.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Cyta Hellas  10.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Hellas Online  17.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Forthnet  24.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Verizon Hellas  141.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Orange Business Hellas  142.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Vodafone  232.50 msec  0.00%  +40.75 msec  E *Group sum*  *619.75 msec*    *Group average*  *51.65 msec*  *0.00%*   *B*



*International servers*

*Spoiler:*





Seabone Italy  46.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Infostrada Italy  54.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B Tata Communications Germany  67.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Telia Germany  68.25 msec  0.00%  -3.75 msec  B Cable&Wireless Germany  71.00 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  B Global Crossing Germany  71.25 msec  0.00%  -2.75 msec  B PCCW Germany  71.50 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  B OVH  73.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Sprint Nextel France  74.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Host-Europe Germany  75.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C PANAP  76.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Google CDN  76.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Cachefly  77.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C NL-IX  78.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Savvis Germany  78.75 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  C LINX  79.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Hetzner Germany  81.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Serverloft Germany  82.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C MIX  83.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Tinet US  83.75 msec  0.00%  +3.00 msec  C Cogent Germany  84.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Google CDN  84.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C DE-CIX  84.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Level 3 Germany  85.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C AOL Transit Data Network UK  85.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Wanadoo Netherlands  86.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Leaseweb Netherlands  88.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C NTT Communications UK  91.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C AMS-IX  92.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C AboveNet Netherlands  92.25 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  C Opentransit France  92.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C GEANT UK  92.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C Akamai  93.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Hurricane Electric UK  98.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C Google CDN  99.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C Verizon Chech  101.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C GEANT Netherlands  102.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Deutche Telecom Germany  108.25 msec  0.00%  -1.00 msec  C ESPANIX  110.50 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  C Tinet Netherlands  115.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C RIPN@MSK-IX  117.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Sprint Nextel US  148.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Telia US  153.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Yahoo US  154.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Verizon US  156.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D British Telecom UK  157.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Allstream US  166.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Bell Canada  171.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D AT&T US  177.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D AOL Transit Data Network US  183.25 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  D Savvis US  183.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Qwest US  185.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Cogent Communications US  186.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Softlayer US  193.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D The Planet US  195.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Rackspace US  201.25 msec  0.00%  -0.50 msec  E TW Telecom US  202.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E Global Crossing US  202.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Level3 US  203.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Tata Communications US  213.00 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  E XO Communications US  218.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E AboveNet US  222.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Dreamhost US  223.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Hurricane Electric US  227.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E PCCW Hong Kong  308.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F Isnet South Africa  336.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F NTT Japan  347.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F Maxnet New Zealand  358.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F AboveNet Japan  359.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F Telstra Australia  366.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Pacnet Signapore  387.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F Optus Australia  389.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F ChinaNet China  394.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F *Group sum*  *11050.25 msec*    *Group average*  *151.37 msec*  *0.00%*   *D*



*Game servers*

*Spoiler:*





Fastweb Italy  50.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B K-Play Germany  62.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B LB-Server Germany  69.75 msec  0.00%  +3.25 msec  B Esport-Servers Germany  70.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B G-Portal Germany  73.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B GS-NET Netherlands  78.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Jolt UK  79.50 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  C NGZ-Server Germany  80.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C Multiplay UK  82.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Dataplex Hungary  82.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C GC-Server Germany  86.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Clanhost Netherlands  88.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C 247CS Germany  94.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C ServerFFS Netherlands  97.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C NGI Italy  98.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C RDSNET Romania  107.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Gameservers US  170.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D EA US  208.25 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  E Valve US  237.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E *Group sum*  *1918.50 msec*    *Group average*  *100.97 msec*  *0.00%*   *C*

----------


## nnn

Αν δώσω παραπάνω χρόνο θα απαιτεί πάνω από 3 λεπτά, θα αφαιρέσω μάλλον 1-2 targets για να παίρνουν καλύτερα αποτελέσματα.

Με άλλη IP, και άλλη δρομολόγηση όπως βλέπουμε

*ISP  FORTHnet SA - IP 77.49. xxxxx - BBRAS 194.219.231.69 - Network  77.49.0.0/16* *Network Advertised via * *Tinet SpA**Level 3 Communications**Telecom Italia Sparkle*Test date and time is Σάββατο 17-07-2010 and time 00:49:47 - script ver 1.0 download*Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium    - 2 Threads(2 CPUs), List by Someonefromhell v0.44* MOS (mean opinion score), is scaled from 5=best to 1=worst 
prepend info

*Spoiler:*





6881 3257 1241 12413257 1241 1241




Speedtest results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





Test date and time is Σάββατο 17-07-2010 and time 00:34:41Cogentco   0,17Mirrorservice   0,13Apple   0,82Nvidia   0,60Microsoft   0,18LeaseWeb   0,27ServerBoost   0,33ThinkBroadband   0,48Cachefly   0,60Ovh   0,34Ntua   1,56Forthnet   1,69Otenet   2,36RootBSD   0,13



*Average speed for 14 hosts*  0,69 MB/s
Detailed results for multihosts(Line capacity)

*Spoiler:*





 Host list by Someonefromhellftp://ftp.free.fr/ 0.3 MB/sftp://ftp.ovh.net/ 0.35 MB/sftp://ftp.hosteurope.de/ 0.3 MB/sftp://mirror.leaseweb.com/ 0.25 MB/sftp://ftp.sunet.se/ 0.1 MB/sftp://ftp.mirrorservice.org/ 0.1 MB/sftp://ftp.uni-bayreuth.de/ 0.1 MB/sftp://ftp.funet.fi/ 0.15 MB/sftp://ftp5.gwdg.de/ 0.2 MB/sftp://mirror.sov.uk.goscomb.net/ 0.1 MB/sTest date and time is Σάββατο 17-07-2010 and time 00:37:08 *Line speed for 10 hosts (parallel downloads) is*  1,95 MB/s

----------


## Banditgr

Πάλι χάλι η level3 σήμερα ? Κάντε ένα level up ρε παιδιά  :Laughing:

----------


## nnn

η ταχύτητα άλλωστε δεν είναι ποτέ σταθερή

Speedtest results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





Test date and time is Σάββατο 17-07-2010 and time 01:03:17Cogentco   0,48Mirrorservice   0,52Apple   1,38Nvidia   1,04Microsoft   0,95LeaseWeb   0,72ServerBoost   0,66ThinkBroadband   0,79Cachefly   0,80Ovh   0,34Ntua   2,44Forthnet   2,13Otenet   2,44RootBSD   0,05



*Average speed for 14 hosts*  1,05 MB/s
Detailed results for multihosts(Line capacity)

*Spoiler:*





 Host list by Someonefromhellftp://ftp.free.fr/ 0.35 MB/sftp://ftp.ovh.net/ 0.25 MB/sftp://ftp.hosteurope.de/ 0.2 MB/sftp://mirror.leaseweb.com/ 0.4 MB/sftp://ftp.sunet.se/ 0.1 MB/sftp://ftp.mirrorservice.org/ 0.15 MB/sftp://ftp.uni-bayreuth.de/ 0.1 MB/sftp://ftp.funet.fi/ 0.05 MB/sftp://ftp5.gwdg.de/ 0.2 MB/sftp://mirror.sov.uk.goscomb.net/ 0.1 MB/sTest date and time is Σάββατο 17-07-2010 and time 01:05:44 *Line speed for 10 hosts (parallel downloads) is*  1,90 MB/s

----------


## andreyas

*@nnn* αν ισχύει το σχόλιο του babditgr ''Κάτι συνεχίζει να μην μου αρέσει στο speedtest του Νίκου (βασικά τα individual downloads δεν κρατάνε αρκετά ώστε να σταθεροποιηθεί μια ταχύτητα, είναι ότι "πιάσεις" στην αρχή ).''
Θα μοπούσες να έχεις 2 versions 2,4m light και >3m. long 
Προσωπικά δεν θα με πείραζε, και θα έτρεχα τη 2η αν υποψιαζόμουνα πρβλ στην 1η. Περισσοτερη δουλειά όμως να συντηρείς 2 . :Razz: 

Με ταυτόχρονο jdownloader rs no premium
*ISP  FORTHnet SA - IP 77.49. xxxxx - BBRAS 194.219.231.61 - Network  77.49.0.0/16* *Network Advertised via * *Tinet SpA**Level 3 Communications**Telecom Italia Sparkle*Test date and time is Σάββατο 17-07-2010 and time 01:50:44 - script ver 1.0 download*Microsoft Windows XP Professional   - 2 Threads(2 CPUs), List by Someonefromhell v0.44* MOS (mean opinion score), is scaled from 5=best to 1=worst 
prepend info

*Spoiler:*





6881 3257 1241 12413257 1241 1241





Ping results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  31.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,39Wind  146 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  UP  4,32On Telecoms  32 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,39Vivodi  30 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,39Forthnet  30 ms  0 %  2 ms  A  DOWN  4,39OTE  30 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,39Netone  30.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,39NTUA@GRNET  30.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,39Vodafone  121.75 ms  0 %  -2 ms  C  DOWN  4,34Orange Business Hellas  153 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,31Verizon Hellas  145.25 ms  0 %  -3 ms  D  DOWN  4,33*Total ping time is*  780 ms     




*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





DE-CIX  82.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36AMS-IX  90.25 ms  0 %  6 ms  C  DOWN  4,35LINX  100.75 ms  0 %  -2 ms  C  DOWN  4,35NL-IX  110 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,34RIPN@MSK-IX  143 ms  0 %  6 ms  D  DOWN  4,31ESPANIX  132.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,33MIX  97.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  UP  4,35PANAP  90 ms  0 %  -8 ms  C  UP  4,37Akamai  31.25 ms  0 %  4 ms  B  UP  4,38Cachefly  86.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,36Google CDN  96.25 ms  0 %  5 ms  C  UP  4,35Google CDN  95 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Google CDN  97.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Yahoo US  178.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,23AT&T US  195.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,19Global Crossing US  194.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,19Level 3 US  284.5 ms  0 %  -279 ms  F  UP  4,50Telia US  172 ms  0 %  -8 ms  D  UP  4,30Qwest US  204.75 ms  0 %  6 ms  E  UP  4,12Tata Communications US  244 ms  0 %  3 ms  E  DOWN  3,99Verizon US  176.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  DOWN  4,23Savvis US  193.5 ms  0 %  3 ms  D  UP  4,17America Online Transit Data Network US  175.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  DOWN  4,25Cogent Communications US  199 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,17Hurricane Electric US  252.25 ms  0 %  -5 ms  F  DOWN  4,02AboveNet US  242.25 ms  0 %  7 ms  E  UP  3,97XO Communications US  244.5 ms  0 %  -4 ms  E  UP  4,04Sprint Nextel US  165.75 ms  0 %  6 ms  D  UP  4,24Allstream US  198 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,17TW Telecom US  226.25 ms  0 %  4 ms  E  DOWN  4,05Deutche Telecom Germany  98 ms  0 %  4 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Global Crossing Germany  75.5 ms  0 %  -3 ms  C  DOWN  4,37Cogent Germany  99.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35Telia Germany  75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,36Level 3 Germany  81.75 ms  0 %  -2 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Tata Communications Germany  75.75 ms  0 %  -2 ms  C  DOWN  4,37Savvis Germany  89 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Cable&Wireless Germany  101.5 ms  0 %  -3 ms  C  DOWN  4,35PCCW Germany  90.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,35NTT Communications UK  95.25 ms  0 %  -7 ms  C  UP  4,36America Online Transit Data Network UK  94.75 ms  0 %  -6 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Tinet UK  98.5 ms  0 %  5 ms  C  DOWN  4,34GEANT UK  98.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,35British Telecom UK  190.5 ms  0 %  4 ms  D  UP  4,18Hurricane Electric UK  123.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  C  UP  4,34Tinet Netherlands  100.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  UP  4,35AboveNet Netherlands  98 ms  0 %  33 ms  C  UP  4,28Wanadoo Netherlands  105.75 ms  0 %  4 ms  C  UP  4,34GEANT Netherlands  83.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Opentransit France  85.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  UP  4,36Sprint Nextel France  93.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35Seabone Italy  76 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  UP  4,36Infostrada Italy  106 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  UP  4,34Telstra Australia  390.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  F  UP  3,38Optus Australia  400 ms  0 %  5 ms  F  UP  3,26NTT Communicatons Japan  365.75 ms  0 %  -36 ms  F  DOWN  3,81AboveNet Japan  371 ms  0 %  -7 ms  F  UP  3,53Verizon Chech  82.75 ms  0 %  4 ms  C  UP  4,36ChinaNet China  313.25 ms  25 %   -336 ms  F  DOWN  2,04PCCW Hong Kong  335 ms  0 %  3 ms  F  DOWN  3,60Pacnet Signapore  409.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  F  UP  3,25Isnet South Africa  341.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  DOWN  3,59Maxnet New Zealand  376.75 ms  0 %  -5 ms  F  DOWN  3,48Bell Canada  280 ms  0 %  -13 ms  F  UP  3,98Leaseweb Netherlands  90.75 ms  0 %  5 ms  C  UP  4,35The Planet US  206.5 ms  0 %  -3 ms  E  UP  4,17Softlayer US  209.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  UP  4,14Dreamhost US  269 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  DOWN  3,91Rackspace US  203.75 ms  0 %  4 ms  E  DOWN  4,13Serverloft Germany  78.75 ms  0 %  -2 ms  C  UP  4,36Host-Europe Germany  102.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,35Hetzner Germany  87 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  UP  4,36OVH  108 ms  0 %  -3 ms  C  UP  4,35*Total ping time is*  12059 ms     




*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGI Italy  108 ms  0 %  -64 ms  C  UP  4,41Fastweb Italy  80.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36NGZ-Server Germany  79.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36K-Play Germany  84.25 ms  0 %  -2 ms  C  UP  4,36GC-Server Germany  106.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  UP  4,34247CS Germany  89 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,36Esport-Servers Germany  82.75 ms  0 %  -2 ms  C  UP  4,36LB-Server Germany  91.25 ms  0 %  -5 ms  C  DOWN  4,36G-Portal Germany  83.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,36Jolt UK  101.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Multiplay UK  101.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35ServerFFS Netherlands  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00GS-NET Netherlands  88.5 ms  0 %  3 ms  C  UP  4,35Clanhost Netherlands  86 ms  0 %  4 ms  C  DOWN  4,35RDSNET Romania  110.75 ms  0 %  -2 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Dataplex Hungary  109 ms  0 %  -2 ms  C  UP  4,35EA US  209.5 ms  0 %  -25 ms  E  DOWN  4,29Valve US  260 ms  0 %  7 ms  F  UP  3,90Gameservers US  165.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  D  UP  4,29*Total ping time is*  2036.5 ms     






*Total ping time is* *14875.5 ms*  3  6  53  17  9  14Greek servers  780  78,00 msInternational servers  12059  167,49 msGameservers  2036.5  113,14 ms 
Speedtest results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





Test date and time is Σάββατο 17-07-2010 and time 01:50:21Cogentco   0,05Mirrorservice   0,53Apple   1,87Nvidia   0,24Microsoft   1,60LeaseWeb   1,50ServerBoost   1,37ThinkBroadband   0,62Cachefly   1,47Ovh   1,25Ntua   1,86Forthnet   1,33Otenet   2,01RootBSD   0,54



*Average speed for 14 hosts*  1,16 MB/s
Detailed results for multihosts(Line capacity)

*Spoiler:*





 Host list by Someonefromhellftp://ftp.free.fr/ 0.25 MB/sftp://ftp.ovh.net/ 0.2 MB/sftp://ftp.hosteurope.de/ 0.25 MB/sftp://mirror.leaseweb.com/ 0.2 MB/sftp://ftp.sunet.se/ 0.1 MB/sftp://ftp.mirrorservice.org/ 0.2 MB/sftp://ftp.uni-bayreuth.de/ 0.1 MB/sftp://ftp.funet.fi/ 0.1 MB/sftp://ftp5.gwdg.de/ 0.15 MB/sftp://mirror.sov.uk.goscomb.net/ 0.15 MB/sTest date and time is Σάββατο 17-07-2010 and time 01:52:49 *Line speed for 10 hosts (parallel downloads) is*  1,70 MB/s

----------


## gtklocker

Δεν παίζει να'χω δει πιο χάλια ποτέ μου  :Razz: 

Report created by  QSpeedTest r38 - Download - Discuss Target list used  201007021202 by Someonefromhell, v0.44 Test date and time  17/07/2010 02:00:44 Host OS & no. of CPUs  GNU/Linux 2.6.34-ARCH x86_64 - 2 CPU cores ISP & WAN IP  speedtest.net unreachable - speedtest.net unreachable BBRAS  62.169.255.45 (62.169.255.45) Test mode  Ping and speed Test completed in  52.814 sec Pings/target  4 Parallel ping threads  2 Targets alive  74 / 104 *Average ping/target*  *133.28 msec* *Speed test domestic*  *0 Kbps or 0.000 MB/sec* *Speed test international*  *0 Kbps or 0.000 MB/sec* 
 

*Detailed results*

*Spoiler:*





*Greek servers*

*Spoiler:*





Forthnet  N/A  100.00%  N/A  N/A OTE  N/A  100.00%  N/A  N/A Netone  N/A  100.00%  N/A  N/A NTUA@GRNET  N/A  100.00%  N/A  N/A Wind  20.48 msec  0.00%  +0.01 msec  A Vivodi  21.44 msec  0.00%  -0.08 msec  A Cyta Hellas  21.86 msec  0.00%  +0.14 msec  A Orange Business Hellas  22.22 msec  0.00%  +0.10 msec  A Hellas Online  22.30 msec  0.00%  +0.01 msec  A On Telecoms  23.96 msec  0.00%  +0.58 msec  A Vodafone  54.20 msec  0.00%  +0.03 msec  B Verizon Hellas  144.63 msec  0.00%  +0.18 msec  D *Group sum*  *331.10 msec*    *Group average*  *41.39 msec*  *50.00%*   *B*



*International servers*

*Spoiler:*





NL-IX  N/A  100.00%  N/A  N/A ESPANIX  N/A  100.00%  N/A  N/A MIX  N/A  100.00%  N/A  N/A PANAP  N/A  100.00%  N/A  N/A Akamai  N/A  100.00%  N/A  N/A Cachefly  N/A  100.00%  N/A  N/A Level3 US  N/A  100.00%  N/A  N/A Qwest US  N/A  100.00%  N/A  N/A Savvis US  N/A  100.00%  N/A  N/A Hurricane Electric US  N/A  100.00%  N/A  N/A Cable&Wireless Germany  N/A  100.00%  N/A  N/A Opentransit France  N/A  100.00%  N/A  N/A Seabone Italy  N/A  100.00%  N/A  N/A Leaseweb Netherlands  N/A  100.00%  N/A  N/A The Planet US  N/A  100.00%  N/A  N/A Rackspace US  N/A  100.00%  N/A  N/A British Telecom UK  68.95 msec  0.00%  +0.23 msec  B DE-CIX  69.05 msec  0.00%  +0.22 msec  B Google CDN  69.94 msec  0.00%  -0.01 msec  B Hurricane Electric UK  70.08 msec  0.00%  -2.25 msec  B Cogent Germany  71.24 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Telia Germany  72.76 msec  0.00%  +0.01 msec  B Google CDN  73.82 msec  0.00%  +0.74 msec  B Infostrada Italy  75.49 msec  0.00%  +2.13 msec  C Savvis Germany  76.20 msec  0.00%  +0.14 msec  C Level 3 Germany  76.78 msec  0.00%  -0.05 msec  C AMS-IX  77.20 msec  0.00%  +0.02 msec  C PCCW Germany  77.60 msec  0.00%  +0.55 msec  C Wanadoo Netherlands  77.82 msec  0.00%  -0.12 msec  C Serverloft Germany  77.92 msec  0.00%  +0.21 msec  C Google CDN  78.14 msec  0.00%  +0.15 msec  C Tata Communications Germany  78.87 msec  0.00%  +0.08 msec  C Tinet Netherlands  79.05 msec  0.00%  +0.27 msec  C Host-Europe Germany  80.82 msec  0.00%  +0.20 msec  C Hetzner Germany  81.38 msec  0.00%  +0.06 msec  C Global Crossing Germany  81.49 msec  0.00%  +0.13 msec  C OVH  82.25 msec  0.00%  +0.38 msec  C Sprint Nextel France  83.11 msec  0.00%  -0.05 msec  C AOL Transit Data Network UK  85.84 msec  0.00%  +1.95 msec  C Deutche Telecom Germany  88.38 msec  0.00%  +0.10 msec  C AboveNet Netherlands  90.30 msec  0.00%  +4.99 msec  C LINX  91.20 msec  0.00%  -0.01 msec  C Tinet US  93.04 msec  0.00%  +4.95 msec  C GEANT Netherlands  93.82 msec  0.00%  -0.07 msec  C NTT Communications UK  96.73 msec  0.00%  +0.01 msec  C Verizon Chech  97.08 msec  0.00%  +3.05 msec  C GEANT UK  106.71 msec  0.00%  +0.09 msec  C RIPN@MSK-IX  124.39 msec  0.00%  +0.08 msec  C Sprint Nextel US  149.71 msec  0.00%  -0.05 msec  D Yahoo US  162.99 msec  0.00%  +0.24 msec  D Verizon US  169.58 msec  0.00%  -0.18 msec  D Telia US  169.59 msec  0.00%  +0.21 msec  D AOL Transit Data Network US  170.11 msec  0.00%  -0.03 msec  D Global Crossing US  172.31 msec  0.00%  -0.12 msec  D Cogent Communications US  173.87 msec  0.00%  -0.02 msec  D AT&T US  180.71 msec  0.00%  -0.90 msec  D Bell Canada  183.18 msec  0.00%  -0.03 msec  D Allstream US  196.88 msec  0.00%  +0.01 msec  D AboveNet US  204.97 msec  0.00%  -0.00 msec  E Softlayer US  205.67 msec  0.00%  -0.11 msec  E TW Telecom US  209.64 msec  0.00%  +0.12 msec  E Dreamhost US  217.17 msec  0.00%  -0.08 msec  E Tata Communications US  231.13 msec  0.00%  -0.17 msec  E XO Communications US  239.35 msec  0.00%  +0.03 msec  E Isnet South Africa  241.58 msec  0.00%  -0.19 msec  E ChinaNet China  321.44 msec  0.00%  -0.02 msec  F PCCW Hong Kong  333.96 msec  0.00%  +0.11 msec  F Pacnet Signapore  340.16 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F NTT Japan  351.53 msec  0.00%  -2.94 msec  F Maxnet New Zealand  356.54 msec  0.00%  -1.09 msec  F AboveNet Japan  368.41 msec  0.00%  +0.04 msec  F Telstra Australia  375.68 msec  0.00%  +0.07 msec  F Optus Australia  389.78 msec  0.00%  -0.21 msec  F *Group sum*  *8763.43 msec*    *Group average*  *153.74 msec*  *28.07%*   *D*



*Game servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGZ-Server Germany  N/A  100.00%  N/A  N/A K-Play Germany  N/A  100.00%  N/A  N/A GC-Server Germany  N/A  100.00%  N/A  N/A 247CS Germany  N/A  100.00%  N/A  N/A Jolt UK  N/A  100.00%  N/A  N/A Multiplay UK  N/A  100.00%  N/A  N/A ServerFFS Netherlands  N/A  100.00%  N/A  N/A EA US  N/A  100.00%  N/A  N/A Valve US  N/A  100.00%  N/A  N/A Gameservers US  N/A  100.00%  N/A  N/A NGI Italy  66.56 msec  0.00%  +0.22 msec  B GS-NET Netherlands  73.29 msec  0.00%  +0.14 msec  B G-Portal Germany  76.40 msec  0.00%  +0.10 msec  C Esport-Servers Germany  78.27 msec  0.00%  +0.15 msec  C Clanhost Netherlands  80.37 msec  0.00%  -0.01 msec  C LB-Server Germany  84.46 msec  0.00%  -0.09 msec  C Dataplex Hungary  95.04 msec  0.00%  -0.09 msec  C Fastweb Italy  98.69 msec  0.00%  +0.28 msec  C RDSNET Romania  115.15 msec  0.00%  +0.06 msec  C *Group sum*  *768.22 msec*    *Group average*  *85.36 msec*  *111.11%*   *C*

----------


## vaggospat13

Report created by  QSpeedTest r34 - Download - Discuss Target list used  201007021202 by Someonefromhell, v0.44 Test date and time  17/07/2010 02:13:48 Host OS & no. of CPUs  Windows XP x86 - 3 CPU cores ISP & WAN IP  FORTHNET SA - 193.92.xxx.xxx BBRAS  bbras-llu-kln-11L0.forthnet.gr [194.219.231.69] Test mode  Ping and speed Test completed in  50.531 sec Pings/target  4 Parallel ping threads  4 Targets alive  104 / 104 *Average ping/target*  *136.70 msec* *Speed test domestic*  *18744 Kbps or 2.288 MB/sec* *Speed test international*  *17380 Kbps or 2.122 MB/sec* 
 

*Detailed results*

*Spoiler:*





*Greek servers*

*Spoiler:*





Forthnet  28.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Cyta Hellas  29.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  A Vivodi  29.25 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  A OTE  29.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Netone  29.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A On Telecoms  29.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A NTUA@GRNET  29.75 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  A Hellas Online  29.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Vodafone  113.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Wind  123.75 msec  0.00%  -0.50 msec  C Verizon Hellas  139.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Orange Business Hellas  152.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D *Group sum*  *762.75 msec*    *Group average*  *63.56 msec*  *0.00%*   *B*



*International servers*

*Spoiler:*





Akamai  29.00 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  A Telia Germany  69.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Serverloft Germany  70.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Tata Communications Germany  70.00 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  B DE-CIX  70.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Host-Europe Germany  73.25 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  B Level 3 Germany  74.25 msec  0.00%  -0.50 msec  B PCCW Germany  75.25 msec  0.00%  -0.50 msec  C Seabone Italy  75.25 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  C Global Crossing Germany  75.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Google CDN  77.00 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  C Verizon Chech  77.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C AMS-IX  78.00 msec  0.00%  -0.75 msec  C Leaseweb Netherlands  78.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C AboveNet Netherlands  78.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C PANAP  79.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Hetzner Germany  80.75 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  C Cachefly  80.75 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  C GEANT Netherlands  83.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Opentransit France  83.50 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  C Cogent Germany  86.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Savvis Germany  87.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Wanadoo Netherlands  89.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Tinet Netherlands  90.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C AOL Transit Data Network UK  91.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Google CDN  92.00 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  C MIX  92.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Deutche Telecom Germany  92.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C NTT Communications UK  92.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Sprint Nextel France  93.50 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  C GEANT UK  94.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C OVH  94.25 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  C Tinet US  95.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C LINX  96.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Cable&Wireless Germany  98.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Infostrada Italy  102.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Google CDN  103.75 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  C ESPANIX  105.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C NL-IX  121.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C RIPN@MSK-IX  125.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Hurricane Electric UK  135.25 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  D Sprint Nextel US  160.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Telia US  161.25 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  D AOL Transit Data Network US  169.50 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  D Cogent Communications US  173.00 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  D Verizon US  176.50 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  D Yahoo US  179.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D British Telecom UK  181.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Allstream US  183.00 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  D AT&T US  187.75 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  D Savvis US  187.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D The Planet US  194.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Rackspace US  195.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Qwest US  197.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Global Crossing US  198.50 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  D Level3 US  201.75 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  E Softlayer US  209.00 msec  0.00%  -0.50 msec  E TW Telecom US  220.75 msec  0.00%  -0.50 msec  E Tata Communications US  234.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E XO Communications US  235.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E AboveNet US  235.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Bell Canada  242.00 msec  0.00%  -1.00 msec  E Dreamhost US  255.00 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  F Hurricane Electric US  262.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F PCCW Hong Kong  322.00 msec  0.00%  -0.50 msec  F Isnet South Africa  339.75 msec  0.00%  -1.00 msec  F NTT Japan  354.75 msec  0.00%  -4.00 msec  F AboveNet Japan  365.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Maxnet New Zealand  381.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Telstra Australia  384.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Optus Australia  385.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Pacnet Signapore  390.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  F ChinaNet China  421.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  F *Group sum*  *11542.00 msec*    *Group average*  *158.11 msec*  *0.00%*   *D*



*Game servers*

*Spoiler:*





Esport-Servers Germany  70.50 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  B G-Portal Germany  71.00 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  B Fastweb Italy  71.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B K-Play Germany  72.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B GS-NET Netherlands  77.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Clanhost Netherlands  78.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C 247CS Germany  78.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C NGI Italy  79.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C ServerFFS Netherlands  80.50 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  C NGZ-Server Germany  81.50 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  C LB-Server Germany  85.75 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  C Dataplex Hungary  86.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C GC-Server Germany  88.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C RDSNET Romania  98.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Multiplay UK  98.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Jolt UK  99.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C Gameservers US  160.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D EA US  193.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Valve US  242.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E *Group sum*  *1912.50 msec*    *Group average*  *100.66 msec*  *0.00%*   *C*

----------


## arial

gtklocker ωραια ταχυτητα   :Twisted Evil: 

Report created by  QSpeedTest r34 - Download - Discuss Target list used  201007021202 by Someonefromhell, v0.44 Test date and time  17/07/2010 02:13:47 Host OS & no. of CPUs  Windows XP x86 - 2 CPU cores ISP & WAN IP  HELLAS ON LINE S.A. - 79.167.xxx.xxx BBRAS  loopback2004.med01.dsl.hol.gr [62.38.0.170] Test mode  Ping and speed Test completed in  84.094 sec Pings/target  4 Parallel ping threads  4 Targets alive  104 / 104 *Average ping/target*  *144.96 msec* *Speed test domestic*  *15485 Kbps or 1.890 MB/sec* *Speed test international*  *14170 Kbps or 1.730 MB/sec* 
 

*Detailed results*

*Spoiler:*





*Greek servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  23.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Cyta Hellas  24.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Forthnet  24.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Wind  24.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A OTE  24.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A NTUA@GRNET  24.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Orange Business Hellas  24.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A On Telecoms  24.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Netone  25.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  A Vivodi  25.50 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  A Vodafone  89.25 msec  0.00%  +30.50 msec  C Verizon Hellas  152.00 msec  0.00%  +4.25 msec  D *Group sum*  *485.25 msec*    *Group average*  *40.44 msec*  *0.00%*   *B*



*International servers*

*Spoiler:*





Akamai  23.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Host-Europe Germany  80.75 msec  0.00%  +2.25 msec  C Global Crossing Germany  82.00 msec  0.00%  +4.00 msec  C Level 3 Germany  82.75 msec  0.00%  -4.00 msec  C DE-CIX  84.25 msec  0.00%  -2.00 msec  C Opentransit France  84.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C MIX  85.50 msec  0.00%  -2.25 msec  C PANAP  86.50 msec  0.00%  +3.75 msec  C Tata Communications Germany  86.50 msec  0.00%  -1.75 msec  C PCCW Germany  86.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Wanadoo Netherlands  88.00 msec  0.00%  +4.00 msec  C NL-IX  89.00 msec  0.00%  -3.75 msec  C Hetzner Germany  89.50 msec  0.00%  +1.75 msec  C Telia Germany  90.00 msec  0.00%  -6.50 msec  C Leaseweb Netherlands  90.25 msec  0.00%  +4.00 msec  C Serverloft Germany  90.25 msec  0.00%  +2.25 msec  C AMS-IX  91.00 msec  0.00%  +2.00 msec  C GEANT Netherlands  94.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Verizon Chech  94.50 msec  0.00%  -1.50 msec  C Google CDN  95.00 msec  0.00%  +5.00 msec  C Deutche Telecom Germany  97.00 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  C Google CDN  98.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Tinet US  98.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Cable&Wireless Germany  100.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Sprint Nextel France  100.50 msec  0.00%  -1.25 msec  C LINX  100.75 msec  0.00%  -1.75 msec  C British Telecom UK  103.00 msec  0.00%  -1.50 msec  C Savvis Germany  103.75 msec  0.00%  +2.00 msec  C Tinet Netherlands  104.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Google CDN  105.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C AOL Transit Data Network UK  106.50 msec  0.00%  -2.00 msec  C Cachefly  108.50 msec  0.00%  -3.75 msec  C Hurricane Electric UK  109.75 msec  0.00%  +3.75 msec  C NTT Communications UK  112.50 msec  0.00%  -4.00 msec  C OVH  114.75 msec  0.00%  -2.00 msec  C Infostrada Italy  117.50 msec  0.00%  -3.75 msec  C Seabone Italy  119.25 msec  0.00%  +1.75 msec  C ESPANIX  122.00 msec  0.00%  -1.75 msec  C GEANT UK  133.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D RIPN@MSK-IX  142.25 msec  0.00%  -1.75 msec  D Sprint Nextel US  166.50 msec  0.00%  +2.25 msec  D Verizon US  171.75 msec  0.00%  +2.00 msec  D Yahoo US  173.00 msec  0.00%  +2.00 msec  D Telia US  177.25 msec  0.00%  -1.75 msec  D Cogent Communications US  182.25 msec  0.00%  +2.25 msec  D AOL Transit Data Network US  184.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D AT&T US  193.25 msec  0.00%  +1.75 msec  D Cogent Germany  198.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Savvis US  201.25 msec  0.00%  -2.00 msec  E Qwest US  201.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E The Planet US  203.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  E Softlayer US  207.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Allstream US  211.00 msec  0.00%  -4.00 msec  E AboveNet Netherlands  213.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E Global Crossing US  218.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E TW Telecom US  222.25 msec  0.00%  -1.50 msec  E Rackspace US  223.75 msec  0.00%  -1.00 msec  E Level3 US  225.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Dreamhost US  233.00 msec  0.00%  -1.75 msec  E XO Communications US  239.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Tata Communications US  239.25 msec  0.00%  +2.25 msec  E Bell Canada  251.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F AboveNet US  256.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Hurricane Electric US  259.50 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  F Isnet South Africa  349.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Pacnet Signapore  358.25 msec  0.00%  +2.00 msec  F NTT Japan  361.50 msec  0.00%  +8.00 msec  F AboveNet Japan  369.25 msec  0.00%  -1.50 msec  F Maxnet New Zealand  383.50 msec  0.00%  -1.75 msec  F PCCW Hong Kong  391.25 msec  0.00%  -2.25 msec  F Optus Australia  391.50 msec  0.00%  -2.00 msec  F Telstra Australia  399.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F ChinaNet China  400.75 msec  0.00%  +4.50 msec  F *Group sum*  *12351.50 msec*    *Group average*  *169.20 msec*  *0.00%*   *D*



*Game servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGZ-Server Germany  77.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C GS-NET Netherlands  86.00 msec  0.00%  -2.00 msec  C NGI Italy  89.00 msec  0.00%  +4.00 msec  C 247CS Germany  92.75 msec  0.00%  +4.00 msec  C K-Play Germany  93.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Clanhost Netherlands  93.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Esport-Servers Germany  94.00 msec  0.00%  -1.75 msec  C G-Portal Germany  95.25 msec  0.00%  +2.00 msec  C Dataplex Hungary  97.00 msec  0.00%  +1.75 msec  C GC-Server Germany  99.50 msec  0.00%  -1.75 msec  C ServerFFS Netherlands  99.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C LB-Server Germany  100.75 msec  0.00%  +2.25 msec  C Jolt UK  103.50 msec  0.00%  +1.75 msec  C Multiplay UK  114.25 msec  0.00%  -1.75 msec  C RDSNET Romania  122.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Fastweb Italy  127.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D Gameservers US  168.25 msec  0.00%  +4.00 msec  D EA US  227.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  E Valve US  259.00 msec  0.00%  -2.00 msec  F *Group sum*  *2239.50 msec*    *Group average*  *117.87 msec*  *0.00%*   *C*

----------


## andreyas

* nnn start_gui.ps1 OK* 

*ISP  FORTHnet SA - IP 178.12 xxxxx - BBRAS 194.219.231.83 - Network  178.128.0.0/16* *Network Advertised via * *Tinet SpA**Level 3 Communications*Test date and time is Σάββατο 17-07-2010 and time 02:28:49 - script ver 1.0 download*Microsoft Windows XP Professional   - 2 Threads(2 CPUs), List by Someonefromhell v0.44* MOS (mean opinion score), is scaled from 5=best to 1=worst 
prepend info

*Spoiler:*





 no prepending




Ping results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  30 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,39Wind  130.75 ms  0 %  -8 ms  D  UP  4,34On Telecoms  36.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  UP  4,38Vivodi  35 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,39Forthnet  34.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,39OTE  34.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  UP  4,38Netone  35.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  UP  4,38NTUA@GRNET  35 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,39Vodafone  122.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  DOWN  4,33Orange Business Hellas  148 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,32Verizon Hellas  146.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  UP  4,32*Total ping time is*  788.5 ms     




*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





DE-CIX  80 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36AMS-IX  89.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  UP  4,35LINX  99.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,35NL-IX  116 ms  0 %  6 ms  C  UP  4,33RIPN@MSK-IX  132.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,33ESPANIX  111.75 ms  0 %  -2 ms  C  UP  4,35MIX  94.25 ms  0 %  5 ms  C  UP  4,35PANAP  83 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Akamai  32 ms  0 %  -4 ms  B  UP  4,39Cachefly  85 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36Google CDN  87 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Google CDN  99 ms  0 %  3 ms  C  UP  4,35Google CDN  98.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,35Yahoo US  180.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,23AT&T US  188.5 ms  0 %  3 ms  D  UP  4,19Global Crossing US  203.75 ms  0 %  5 ms  E  UP  4,13Level 3 US  210.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  UP  4,13Telia US  166.25 ms  0 %  -5 ms  D  UP  4,30Qwest US  197.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  UP  4,17Tata Communications US  347.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  DOWN  3,56Verizon US  176.75 ms  0 %  -3 ms  D  DOWN  4,26Savvis US  192.25 ms  0 %  -2 ms  D  DOWN  4,21America Online Transit Data Network US  176.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,24Cogent Communications US  184.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,21Hurricane Electric US  260.75 ms  0 %  -2 ms  F  UP  3,97AboveNet US  246 ms  0 %  5 ms  E  UP  3,97XO Communications US  240.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  E  DOWN  4,01Sprint Nextel US  161.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,28Allstream US  188.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  DOWN  4,22TW Telecom US  226 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  DOWN  4,08Deutche Telecom Germany  101.75 ms  0 %  5 ms  C  DOWN  4,34Global Crossing Germany  79.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Cogent Germany  92.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,35Telia Germany  77.25 ms  0 %  -7 ms  C  DOWN  4,37Level 3 Germany  84 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Tata Communications Germany  76 ms  0 %  -2 ms  C  UP  4,37Savvis Germany  91.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,35Cable&Wireless Germany  91.75 ms  0 %  4 ms  C  UP  4,35PCCW Germany  91 ms  0 %  -4 ms  C  UP  4,36NTT Communications UK  96.5 ms  0 %  5 ms  C  DOWN  4,35America Online Transit Data Network UK  101 ms  0 %  7 ms  C  UP  4,34Tinet UK  116 ms  0 %  6 ms  C  UP  4,33GEANT UK  95.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,35British Telecom UK  186.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,21Hurricane Electric UK  113.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,34Tinet Netherlands  99.5 ms  0 %  -3 ms  C  UP  4,35AboveNet Netherlands  83.75 ms  0 %  3 ms  C  UP  4,36Wanadoo Netherlands  97 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,35GEANT Netherlands  84.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Opentransit France  80.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Sprint Nextel France  90 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Seabone Italy  69.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Infostrada Italy  103.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,35Telstra Australia  388.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  F  UP  3,38Optus Australia  390.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  F  DOWN  3,34NTT Communicatons Japan  366.25 ms  0 %  -2 ms  F  DOWN  3,50AboveNet Japan  365 ms  0 %  -1 ms  F  UP  3,50Verizon Chech  84.75 ms  0 %  6 ms  C  UP  4,35ChinaNet China  422.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  F  DOWN  3,21PCCW Hong Kong  405.5 ms  0 %  5 ms  F  UP  3,24Pacnet Signapore  398.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  UP  3,31Isnet South Africa  347.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  F  UP  3,58Maxnet New Zealand  483.75 ms  0 %  -33 ms  F  UP  3,22Bell Canada  251.25 ms  0 %  4 ms  F  DOWN  3,96Leaseweb Netherlands  88.5 ms  0 %  4 ms  C  UP  4,35The Planet US  204 ms  0 %  4 ms  E  UP  4,13Softlayer US  201 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  UP  4,16Dreamhost US  246.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  DOWN  4,00Rackspace US  211.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  E  UP  4,12Serverloft Germany  80.75 ms  0 %  5 ms  C  UP  4,36Host-Europe Germany  85 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36Hetzner Germany  89 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36OVH  105.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  UP  4,34*Total ping time is*  12172.5 ms     




*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGI Italy  87.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  UP  4,35Fastweb Italy  89.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,35NGZ-Server Germany  88.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,36K-Play Germany  83.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36GC-Server Germany  93.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,35247CS Germany  80.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36Esport-Servers Germany  79 ms  0 %  3 ms  C  DOWN  4,36LB-Server Germany  89.25 ms  0 %  -8 ms  C  DOWN  4,37G-Portal Germany  73.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,36Jolt UK  95 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Multiplay UK  99.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,35ServerFFS Netherlands  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00GS-NET Netherlands  85 ms  0 %  -5 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Clanhost Netherlands  85.75 ms  0 %  -3 ms  C  UP  4,36RDSNET Romania  111 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,34Dataplex Hungary  94 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,35EA US  213 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  UP  4,13Valve US  249.25 ms  0 %  3 ms  E  UP  3,97Gameservers US  162.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,29*Total ping time is*  1960.75 ms     






*Total ping time is* *14921.75 ms*  1  9  53  16  11  12Greek servers  788.5  78,85 msInternational servers  12172.5  169,06 msGameservers  1960.75  108,93 ms 
Speedtest results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





Test date and time is Σάββατο 17-07-2010 and time 02:28:28Cogentco   0,05Mirrorservice   0,50Apple   2,18Nvidia   2,11Microsoft   2,20LeaseWeb   1,70ServerBoost   1,50ThinkBroadband   0,46Cachefly   1,55Ovh   0,98Ntua   1,86Forthnet   1,16Otenet   1,67RootBSD   0,61



*Average speed for 14 hosts*  1,32 MB/s
Detailed results for multihosts(Line capacity)

*Spoiler:*





 Host list by Someonefromhellftp://ftp.free.fr/ 0.25 MB/sftp://ftp.ovh.net/ 0.25 MB/sftp://ftp.hosteurope.de/ 0.15 MB/sftp://mirror.leaseweb.com/ 0.15 MB/sftp://ftp.sunet.se/ 0.1 MB/sftp://ftp.mirrorservice.org/ 0.35 MB/sftp://ftp.uni-bayreuth.de/ 0.2 MB/sftp://ftp.funet.fi/ 0.05 MB/sftp://ftp5.gwdg.de/ 0.1 MB/sftp://mirror.sov.uk.goscomb.net/ 0.1 MB/sTest date and time is Σάββατο 17-07-2010 and time 02:30:58 *Line speed for 10 hosts (parallel downloads) is*  1,70 MB/s

----------


## iakinthos

Hostlist used  201007220909 by Someonefromhell, v0.45  Host OS & no. of CPUs  Windows 7 x64 - 4 CPU cores  BBRAS  N/A (non-responsive BBRAS)  WAN IP  89.210.xxx.xxx  ISP name & network  HELLAS ON LINE S.A. - [coming soon!]  Network advertised via  [coming soon!]  Test mode  All tests  Total test duration  160.556 sec  Pings per host  4  Ping threads  4  Hosts alive  105 / 105  *Avg. latency*  *140.12 msec*  Downloads ran for  10 sec each  *Max. bandwidth*  *4.39 Mbps or 0.55 MB/sec*  
   

*Detailed ping results*

*Spoiler:*





*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





OTE  20.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Forthnet  20.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A NTUA@GRNET  20.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Cyta Hellas  20.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Wind  21.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A On Telecoms  21.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Netone  22.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Vivodi  22.50 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  A Vodafone  22.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Orange Business Hellas  22.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  A Hellas Online  24.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  A Verizon Hellas  150.50 msec  0.00%   -4.25 msec  D *Group sum*  *389.50 msec*    *Group average*  *32.46 msec*  *0.00%*   *B*



*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Akamai  19.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Serverloft Germany  70.00 msec  0.00%   -4.00 msec  B Tata Communications Germany  74.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B AMS-IX  77.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Leaseweb Netherlands  78.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Hetzner Germany  79.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C PANAP  79.75 msec  0.00%   -4.00 msec  C NL-IX  80.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C GEANT UK  81.75 msec  0.00%   -1.75 msec  C Verizon Chech  82.50 msec  0.00%   -4.00 msec  C Opentransit France  85.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Level 3 Germany  85.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C America Online Transit Data Network UK  86.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Deutche Telecom Germany  88.75 msec  0.00%   -4.00 msec  C OVH  92.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Cable&Wireless Germany  93.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C GEANT Netherlands  94.25 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  C NTT Communications UK  95.75 msec  0.00%   -4.25 msec  C British Telecom UK  95.75 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  C Host-Europe Germany  97.25 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  C Telia Germany  97.50 msec  0.00%   -7.75 msec  C PCCW Germany  97.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C LINX  98.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Google CDN  98.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C Cachefly  99.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Wanadoo Netherlands  99.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Sprint Nextel France  99.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C DE-CIX  101.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C Tinet UK  103.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C Savvis Germany  103.75 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  C Hurricane Electric UK  104.75 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  C Tinet Netherlands  108.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C MIX  112.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Seabone Italy  112.75 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  C Google CDN  113.25 msec  0.00%   -4.50 msec  C Global Crossing Germany  113.75 msec  0.00%  +15.75 msec  C Infostrada Italy  119.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Google CDN  122.00 msec  0.00%   -4.50 msec  C RIPN@MSK-IX  141.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D America Online Transit Data Network US  163.67 msec  25.00%  +4.67 msec  D Telia US  164.75 msec  0.00%  +4.25 msec  D Sprint Nextel US  165.00 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  D Cogent Communications US  172.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D AboveNet Netherlands  172.75 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  D AT&T US  177.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Yahoo US  178.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Cogent Germany  179.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D Allstream US  179.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Verizon US  181.25 msec  0.00%   -4.25 msec  D Softlayer US  185.75 msec  0.00%   -4.50 msec  D The Planet US  191.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D ESPANIX  192.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Qwest US  192.50 msec  0.00%  +4.00 msec  D Tata Communications US  197.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Level 3 US  198.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D Global Crossing US  202.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E TW Telecom US  206.25 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  E Rackspace US  209.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  E Dreamhost US  230.25 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  E AboveNet US  246.50 msec  0.00%   -4.25 msec  E Hurricane Electric US  249.00 msec  25.00%  +0.33 msec  E XO Communications US  251.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F Bell Canada  260.75 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  F Savvis US  271.00 msec  25.00%  +6.00 msec  F PCCW Hong Kong  337.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Maxnet New Zealand  352.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  F AboveNet Japan  353.75 msec  0.00%  +3.75 msec  F Isnet South Africa  358.00 msec  0.00%  +4.00 msec  F NTT Communicatons Japan  367.75 msec  0.00%   -3.25 msec  F ChinaNet China  388.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Telstra Australia  393.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F Pacnet Signapore  400.25 msec  0.00%  +3.75 msec  F Optus Australia  412.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  F *Group sum*  *12066.17 msec*    *Group average*  *165.29 msec*  *1.03%*   *D*



*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





LB-Server Germany  74.25 msec  0.00%   -2.00 msec  B Esport-Servers Germany  74.50 msec  0.00%   -4.25 msec  B GS-NET Netherlands  74.50 msec  0.00%   -3.50 msec  B Clanhost Netherlands  78.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C NGZ-Server Germany  80.67 msec  25.00%  +5.67 msec  C NGI Italy  87.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C K-Play Germany  89.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C G-Portal Germany  90.00 msec  0.00%   -4.25 msec  C Multiplay UK  90.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C ServerFFS Netherlands  91.00 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  C Bigpoint Germany  93.25 msec  0.00%   -4.00 msec  C 247CS Germany  96.25 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  C Fastweb Italy  101.50 msec  0.00%   -4.00 msec  C Jolt UK  103.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C GC-Server Germany  103.75 msec  0.00%   -1.00 msec  C Dataplex Hungary  112.00 msec  25.00%  +3.00 msec  C Gameservers US  160.75 msec  0.00%   -3.75 msec  D EA US  188.75 msec  0.00%  +2.25 msec  D RDSNET Romania  216.00 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  E Valve US  249.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E *Group sum*  *2257.17 msec*    *Group average*  *112.86 msec*  *2.50%*   *C*

----------


## intech

Hostlist used  201007201336 by Someonefromhell, v0.45  Host OS & no. of CPUs  Windows XP x86 - 2 CPU cores  BBRAS  N/A (non-responsive BBRAS)  WAN IP  91.132.xxx.xxx  ISP name & network  ON S.A. - [coming soon!]  Network advertised via  [coming soon!]  Test mode  All tests  Total test duration  160.203 sec  Pings per host  4  Ping threads  4  Hosts alive  104 / 105  *Avg. latency*  *115.11 msec*  Downloads ran for  10 sec each  *Max. bandwidth*  *16.07 Mbps or 2.01 MB/sec*     
*Detailed ping results*

*Spoiler:*





*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





On Telecoms  6.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  A NTUA@GRNET  6.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Wind  7.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Vivodi  7.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Forthnet  7.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  A Hellas Online  7.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Vodafone  8.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A OTE  8.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  A Netone  8.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Cyta Hellas  8.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Orange Business Hellas  116.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Verizon Hellas  139.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D *Group sum*  *332.50 msec*    *Group average*  *27.71 msec*  *0.00%*   *A*



*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





British Telecom UK  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A Akamai  6.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Telia Germany  46.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Serverloft Germany  50.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B Google CDN  51.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Wanadoo Netherlands  54.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B AMS-IX  54.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Leaseweb Netherlands  55.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Cogent Germany  55.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B AboveNet Netherlands  56.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Global Crossing Germany  57.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Hetzner Germany  58.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Host-Europe Germany  59.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B PANAP  61.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B MIX  61.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B Cachefly  62.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Google CDN  66.50 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  B NL-IX  66.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Infostrada Italy  66.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Google CDN  67.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B DE-CIX  67.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B Level 3 Germany  68.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B OVH  68.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B GEANT Netherlands  68.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Tata Communications Germany  69.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B PCCW Germany  70.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Tinet Netherlands  71.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B America Online Transit Data Network UK  72.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Hurricane Electric UK  73.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B Verizon Chech  73.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Cable&Wireless Germany  74.75 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  B GEANT UK  74.75 msec  0.00%  +2.50 msec  B Savvis Germany  75.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C LINX  77.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C NTT Communications UK  78.50 msec  0.00%   -3.25 msec  C Deutche Telecom Germany  78.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C Seabone Italy  83.50 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  C ESPANIX  86.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C Tinet UK  87.00 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  C Opentransit France  87.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C RIPN@MSK-IX  99.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C Sprint Nextel France  108.00 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  C Cogent Communications US  145.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D Yahoo US  145.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D America Online Transit Data Network US  146.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Telia US  149.50 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  D Verizon US  159.33 msec  25.00%  +0.00 msec  D Global Crossing US  161.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Bell Canada  167.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D AT&T US  168.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Qwest US  171.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D Allstream US  173.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Rackspace US  183.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Sprint Nextel US  183.25 msec  0.00%  +3.75 msec  D The Planet US  186.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Softlayer US  186.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D TW Telecom US  189.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Tata Communications US  190.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Level 3 US  194.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Hurricane Electric US  202.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Savvis US  207.00 msec  0.00%  +1.75 msec  E XO Communications US  218.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  E Dreamhost US  218.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E AboveNet US  224.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Isnet South Africa  237.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  E ChinaNet China  307.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  F Maxnet New Zealand  351.75 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  F NTT Communicatons Japan  353.75 msec  0.00%   -1.75 msec  F AboveNet Japan  361.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F PCCW Hong Kong  365.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F Telstra Australia  367.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F Optus Australia  378.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F Pacnet Signapore  387.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F *Group sum*  *9847.83 msec*    *Group average*  *136.78 msec*  *0.35%*   *D*



*Gameservers*

*Spoiler:*





G-Portal Germany  46.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B Esport-Servers Germany  50.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B 247CS Germany  51.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B NGZ-Server Germany  52.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Clanhost Netherlands  53.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Bigpoint Germany  53.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B ServerFFS Netherlands  55.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B Jolt UK  56.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B GS-NET Netherlands  57.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B LB-Server Germany  58.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B K-Play Germany  65.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B Multiplay UK  68.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Fastweb Italy  76.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C RDSNET Romania  79.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C NGI Italy  96.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Dataplex Hungary  104.50 msec  0.00%  +1.75 msec  C GC-Server Germany  174.25 msec  0.00%   -10.00 msec  D EA US  182.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D Gameservers US  185.00 msec  0.00%   -1.50 msec  D Valve US  223.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E *Group sum*  *1791.00 msec*    *Group average*  *89.55 msec*  *0.00%*   *C*

----------


## deniSun

Hostlist used  201007201336 by Someonefromhell, v0.45  Host OS & no. of CPUs  Windows 7 x86 - 2 CPU cores  BBRAS  bbras-llu-lsf-13L0.forthnet.gr [213.16.253.156]  WAN IP  178.128.xxx.xxx  ISP name & network  FORTHNET SA - [coming soon!]  Network advertised via  [coming soon!]  Test mode  All tests  Total test duration  160.389 sec  Pings per host  4  Ping threads  4  Hosts alive  105 / 105  *Avg. latency*  *141.90 msec*  Downloads ran for  10 sec each  *Max. bandwidth*  *11.76 Mbps or 1.47 MB/sec*  
   

*Detailed ping results*

*Spoiler:*





*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Forthnet  36.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B NTUA@GRNET  37.00 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  B OTE  37.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B On Telecoms  38.50 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  B Hellas Online  38.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B Netone  80.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C Cyta Hellas  88.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Wind  116.00 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  C Vodafone  125.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D Vivodi  137.25 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  D Verizon Hellas  142.50 msec  0.00%   -1.00 msec  D Orange Business Hellas  220.75 msec  0.00%  +43.75 msec  E *Group sum*  *1098.25 msec*    *Group average*  *91.52 msec*  *0.00%*   *C*



*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Akamai  36.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Cachefly  67.75 msec  0.00%  +1.50 msec  B Serverloft Germany  72.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B DE-CIX  72.75 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  B Cogent Germany  73.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Global Crossing Germany  73.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Tata Communications Germany  73.75 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  B Wanadoo Netherlands  76.75 msec  0.00%  +2.00 msec  C Cable&Wireless Germany  77.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C Savvis Germany  77.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C AboveNet Netherlands  77.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Deutche Telecom Germany  77.50 msec  0.00%  +1.50 msec  C Opentransit France  78.00 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  C NL-IX  78.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C GEANT Netherlands  79.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Telia Germany  80.50 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  C Google CDN  80.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Hetzner Germany  82.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Host-Europe Germany  82.25 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  C America Online Transit Data Network UK  82.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Verizon Chech  83.75 msec  0.00%   -1.00 msec  C MIX  84.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C Tinet UK  84.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C PCCW Germany  84.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Google CDN  85.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Level 3 Germany  85.25 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  C Sprint Nextel France  85.50 msec  0.00%   -1.50 msec  C PANAP  86.25 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  C Google CDN  88.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C Leaseweb Netherlands  88.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C AMS-IX  89.25 msec  0.00%   -1.50 msec  C OVH  90.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C LINX  91.50 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  C British Telecom UK  92.00 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  C GEANT UK  92.75 msec  0.00%   -1.00 msec  C Tinet Netherlands  94.00 msec  0.00%   -1.25 msec  C Infostrada Italy  94.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C Seabone Italy  95.50 msec  0.00%   -1.25 msec  C Hurricane Electric UK  95.75 msec  0.00%  +2.75 msec  C NTT Communications UK  96.50 msec  0.00%  +8.50 msec  C ESPANIX  99.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C RIPN@MSK-IX  120.50 msec  0.00%   -1.50 msec  C America Online Transit Data Network US  161.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Sprint Nextel US  162.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D Cogent Communications US  166.00 msec  0.00%   -1.75 msec  D Telia US  166.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D Yahoo US  169.50 msec  0.00%  +2.50 msec  D AT&T US  184.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D Verizon US  196.25 msec  0.00%   -5.00 msec  D Allstream US  199.50 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  D Qwest US  200.50 msec  0.00%  +1.50 msec  E Savvis US  204.75 msec  0.00%   -4.00 msec  E Global Crossing US  208.75 msec  0.00%   -2.00 msec  E Softlayer US  209.25 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  E Rackspace US  211.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E The Planet US  214.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  E TW Telecom US  219.75 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  E Level 3 US  222.25 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  E AboveNet US  230.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  E XO Communications US  248.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E Bell Canada  250.00 msec  0.00%   -1.75 msec  F Dreamhost US  257.75 msec  0.00%  +1.50 msec  F Hurricane Electric US  265.25 msec  0.00%   -1.00 msec  F ChinaNet China  331.75 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  F Isnet South Africa  340.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  F Tata Communications US  357.50 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  F AboveNet Japan  360.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  F NTT Communicatons Japan  360.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F PCCW Hong Kong  375.25 msec  0.00%  +4.00 msec  F Maxnet New Zealand  394.25 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  F Pacnet Signapore  403.25 msec  0.00%  +1.50 msec  F Optus Australia  410.75 msec  0.00%  +2.00 msec  F Telstra Australia  416.50 msec  0.00%  +1.50 msec  F *Group sum*  *11607.25 msec*    *Group average*  *159.00 msec*  *0.00%*   *D*



*Gameservers*

*Spoiler:*





247CS Germany  72.25 msec  0.00%  +2.00 msec  B G-Portal Germany  73.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B Esport-Servers Germany  74.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B NGZ-Server Germany  75.50 msec  0.00%   -1.50 msec  C LB-Server Germany  78.50 msec  0.00%   -1.50 msec  C K-Play Germany  80.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Multiplay UK  84.00 msec  0.00%   -1.25 msec  C Bigpoint Germany  85.50 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  C GS-NET Netherlands  86.00 msec  0.00%   -1.50 msec  C Clanhost Netherlands  88.25 msec  0.00%  +2.00 msec  C NGI Italy  89.00 msec  0.00%  +3.00 msec  C Jolt UK  90.00 msec  0.00%  +2.00 msec  C ServerFFS Netherlands  92.50 msec  0.00%  +1.50 msec  C Dataplex Hungary  95.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Fastweb Italy  96.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C RDSNET Romania  101.50 msec  0.00%  +1.75 msec  C Gameservers US  153.75 msec  0.00%  +1.50 msec  D EA US  209.75 msec  0.00%   -1.75 msec  E GC-Server Germany  215.50 msec  0.00%   -5.50 msec  E Valve US  251.75 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  F *Group sum*  *2193.50 msec*    *Group average*  *109.67 msec*  *0.00%*   *C*

----------


## JULIANIK

Hostlist used  201007220909 by Someonefromhell, v0.45  Host OS & no. of CPUs  ----  BBRAS  bbras----  WAN IP  178.xxx.xxx.xxx  ISP name & network  FORTHNET SA - [coming soon!]  Network advertised via  [coming soon!]  Test mode  All tests  Total test duration  307.532 sec  Pings per host  4  Ping threads  4  Hosts alive  105 / 105  *Avg. latency*  *137.60 msec*  Downloads ran for  20 sec each  *Max. bandwidth*  *16.46 Mbps or 2.06 MB/sec*  
   

*Detailed ping results*

*Spoiler:*





*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Forthnet  34.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B NTUA@GRNET  35.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B OTE  35.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B On Telecoms  36.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Hellas Online  36.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Cyta Hellas  78.75 msec  0.00%   -1.00 msec  C Netone  82.25 msec  0.00%   -1.50 msec  C Vivodi  88.50 msec  0.00%  +1.75 msec  C Wind  112.75 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  C Vodafone  121.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C Orange Business Hellas  136.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Verizon Hellas  142.50 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  D *Group sum*  *940.25 msec*    *Group average*  *78.35 msec*  *0.00%*   *C*



*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Akamai  34.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B Serverloft Germany  68.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B DE-CIX  68.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Cachefly  69.75 msec  0.00%  +1.50 msec  B Cogent Germany  70.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Tata Communications Germany  71.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Savvis Germany  75.50 msec  0.00%   -1.00 msec  C AboveNet Netherlands  76.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Cable&Wireless Germany  76.00 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  C NL-IX  76.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Wanadoo Netherlands  76.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Deutche Telecom Germany  77.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C GEANT Netherlands  77.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Tinet Netherlands  77.75 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  C Verizon Chech  78.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Telia Germany  79.00 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  C Opentransit France  80.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Google CDN  80.50 msec  0.00%  +2.00 msec  C Level 3 Germany  80.75 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  C MIX  81.25 msec  0.00%   -1.25 msec  C Host-Europe Germany  81.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C PCCW Germany  83.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Leaseweb Netherlands  84.00 msec  0.00%   -1.00 msec  C Hetzner Germany  84.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Google CDN  84.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Google CDN  84.25 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  C GEANT UK  84.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C PANAP  84.75 msec  0.00%  +1.50 msec  C Sprint Nextel France  85.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C Hurricane Electric UK  87.00 msec  0.00%  +1.75 msec  C NTT Communications UK  87.50 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  C America Online Transit Data Network UK  88.50 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  C LINX  88.50 msec  0.00%   -1.00 msec  C British Telecom UK  89.50 msec  0.00%   -1.50 msec  C OVH  92.25 msec  0.00%   -1.75 msec  C Tinet UK  95.75 msec  0.00%   -7.50 msec  C AMS-IX  96.50 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  C ESPANIX  98.00 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  C Infostrada Italy  99.25 msec  0.00%   -5.50 msec  C Seabone Italy  107.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C RIPN@MSK-IX  121.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Global Crossing Germany  132.50 msec  0.00%   -4.75 msec  D America Online Transit Data Network US  158.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Sprint Nextel US  160.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Yahoo US  163.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D Cogent Communications US  164.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Verizon US  165.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D Telia US  167.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D AT&T US  181.50 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  D Savvis US  183.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Allstream US  186.00 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  D Qwest US  190.00 msec  0.00%   -1.25 msec  D Global Crossing US  191.25 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  D Softlayer US  200.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Rackspace US  201.25 msec  0.00%  +1.50 msec  E The Planet US  201.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E TW Telecom US  211.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Level 3 US  213.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  E AboveNet US  228.75 msec  0.00%   -1.75 msec  E XO Communications US  234.50 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  E Dreamhost US  250.75 msec  0.00%  +1.75 msec  F Hurricane Electric US  260.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  F Isnet South Africa  337.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  F Tata Communications US  339.25 msec  0.00%  +1.50 msec  F NTT Communicatons Japan  343.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F ChinaNet China  358.50 msec  0.00%  +1.50 msec  F AboveNet Japan  362.25 msec  0.00%   -2.00 msec  F Maxnet New Zealand  369.25 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  F Bell Canada  374.50 msec  0.00%  +43.00 msec  F PCCW Hong Kong  377.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F Optus Australia  395.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F Pacnet Signapore  396.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Telstra Australia  416.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  F *Group sum*  *11497.75 msec*    *Group average*  *157.50 msec*  *0.00%*   *D*



*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





G-Portal Germany  67.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Esport-Servers Germany  71.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B 247CS Germany  73.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B NGZ-Server Germany  75.25 msec  0.00%  +1.75 msec  C LB-Server Germany  79.75 msec  0.00%   -3.75 msec  C Bigpoint Germany  82.00 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  C K-Play Germany  82.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C GC-Server Germany  82.75 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  C Multiplay UK  83.50 msec  0.00%  +1.50 msec  C GS-NET Netherlands  84.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C Jolt UK  85.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C ServerFFS Netherlands  86.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Clanhost Netherlands  87.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C NGI Italy  87.25 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  C Dataplex Hungary  92.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Fastweb Italy  93.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C RDSNET Romania  97.00 msec  0.00%   -1.50 msec  C Gameservers US  155.25 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  D EA US  203.50 msec  0.00%  +3.50 msec  E Valve US  240.50 msec  0.00%  +1.50 msec  E *Group sum*  *2010.00 msec*    *Group average*  *100.50 msec*  *0.00%*   *C*

----------


## antonis556

Hostlist used  201007172350 by Someonefromhell, v0.45  Host OS & no. of CPUs  Windows XP x86 - 3 CPU cores  BBRAS  N/A (non-responsive BBRAS)  WAN IP  92.118.xxx.xxx  ISP name & network  ON S.A. - [coming soon!]  Network advertised via  [coming soon!]  Test mode  All tests  Total test duration  138 sec  Pings per host  4  Ping threads  4  Hosts alive  105 / 105  *Avg. latency*  *118.55 msec*  Downloads ran for  10 sec each  *Max. bandwidth*  *11.57 Mbps or 1.45 MB/sec*  
   

*Detailed ping results*

*Spoiler:*





*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NTUA@GRNET  6.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A OTE  6.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Vodafone  6.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  A On Telecoms  6.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Forthnet  7.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Vivodi  7.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Netone  7.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Wind  7.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Hellas Online  7.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Cyta Hellas  8.75 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  A Orange Business Hellas  114.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Verizon Hellas  138.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D *Group sum*  *324.00 msec*    *Group average*  *27.00 msec*  *0.00%*   *A*



*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Akamai  6.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Serverloft Germany  47.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Seabone Italy  49.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B Wanadoo Netherlands  54.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Hetzner Germany  54.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Leaseweb Netherlands  55.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Telia Germany  55.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B British Telecom UK  58.00 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  B Hurricane Electric UK  63.75 msec  0.00%   -1.50 msec  B Cachefly  64.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B OVH  66.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B Google CDN  66.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B AboveNet Netherlands  67.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B NL-IX  67.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B Google CDN  67.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B AMS-IX  69.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Host-Europe Germany  70.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B DE-CIX  71.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B NTT Communications UK  71.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B PANAP  71.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B GEANT UK  72.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B America Online Transit Data Network UK  72.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Google CDN  74.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Tinet UK  75.25 msec  0.00%  +3.00 msec  C Infostrada Italy  75.75 msec  0.00%   -8.50 msec  C LINX  76.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Global Crossing Germany  77.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Tinet Netherlands  83.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Sprint Nextel France  83.25 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  C Level 3 Germany  86.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C GEANT Netherlands  86.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Tata Communications Germany  86.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Opentransit France  88.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C ESPANIX  89.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Savvis Germany  90.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C PCCW Germany  90.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C MIX  93.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Deutche Telecom Germany  93.25 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  C Cable&Wireless Germany  93.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C RIPN@MSK-IX  98.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C America Online Transit Data Network US  145.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Cogent Communications US  145.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Sprint Nextel US  147.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Cogent Germany  148.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Telia US  149.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D Yahoo US  154.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Global Crossing US  159.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Verizon US  164.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Bell Canada  168.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Savvis US  170.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Qwest US  172.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D Verizon Chech  173.00 msec  0.00%   -10.00 msec  D Allstream US  174.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D The Planet US  174.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Rackspace US  182.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D Softlayer US  183.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D AT&T US  183.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D TW Telecom US  185.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Level 3 US  192.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Hurricane Electric US  214.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E XO Communications US  234.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E AboveNet US  239.00 msec  0.00%  +9.00 msec  E Dreamhost US  244.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Isnet South Africa  244.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E ChinaNet China  333.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F Tata Communications US  339.50 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  F NTT Communicatons Japan  348.00 msec  0.00%  +7.25 msec  F Maxnet New Zealand  349.25 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  F AboveNet Japan  361.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Telstra Australia  368.25 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  F PCCW Hong Kong  374.25 msec  0.00%  +2.00 msec  F Optus Australia  379.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F Pacnet Signapore  387.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F *Group sum*  *10469.00 msec*    *Group average*  *143.41 msec*  *0.00%*   *D*



*Gameservers*

*Spoiler:*





G-Portal Germany  47.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B 247CS Germany  49.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Esport-Servers Germany  49.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B NGZ-Server Germany  52.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B GS-NET Netherlands  53.50 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  B Clanhost Netherlands  54.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B ServerFFS Netherlands  56.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Multiplay UK  57.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B K-Play Germany  58.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Jolt UK  59.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Bigpoint Germany  60.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B GC-Server Germany  62.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B LB-Server Germany  63.25 msec  0.00%   -1.25 msec  B Fastweb Italy  78.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C Dataplex Hungary  85.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C RDSNET Romania  89.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C NGI Italy  97.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Gameservers US  174.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D EA US  183.25 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  D Valve US  223.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E *Group sum*  *1655.25 msec*    *Group average*  *82.76 msec*  *0.00%*   *C*







*Total ping time is 12448.25ms*

----------


## vaggospat13

Hostlist used  201007201336 by Someonefromhell, v0.45  Host OS & no. of CPUs  Windows XP x86 - 3 CPU cores  BBRAS  bbras-llu-kln-11L0.forthnet.gr [194.219.231.69]  WAN IP  193.92.xxx.xxx  ISP name & network  FORTHNET SA - [coming soon!]  Network advertised via  [coming soon!]  Test mode  All tests  Total test duration  161.469 sec  Pings per host  4  Ping threads  4  Hosts alive  105 / 105  *Avg. latency*  *139.94 msec*  Downloads ran for  10 sec each  *Max. bandwidth*  *17.90 Mbps or 2.24 MB/sec*  
   

*Detailed ping results*

*Spoiler:*





*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Forthnet  28.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Netone  29.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  A NTUA@GRNET  29.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  A Cyta Hellas  29.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Vivodi  29.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A On Telecoms  30.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B OTE  30.00 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  B Hellas Online  31.00 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  B Wind  116.50 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  C Vodafone  129.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Verizon Hellas  143.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Orange Business Hellas  145.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D *Group sum*  *770.50 msec*    *Group average*  *64.21 msec*  *0.00%*   *B*



*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Akamai  28.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Tata Communications Germany  70.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Seabone Italy  71.50 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  B Serverloft Germany  73.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Telia Germany  73.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Cachefly  74.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Global Crossing Germany  75.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Verizon Chech  79.25 msec  0.00%   -1.25 msec  C PCCW Germany  79.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C AMS-IX  80.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Leaseweb Netherlands  81.50 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  C PANAP  81.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C GEANT Netherlands  84.50 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  C MIX  85.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Cable&Wireless Germany  86.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Opentransit France  86.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C AboveNet Netherlands  86.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C DE-CIX  86.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Host-Europe Germany  88.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C GEANT UK  89.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Level 3 Germany  89.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C OVH  90.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C Tinet Netherlands  92.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Sprint Nextel France  93.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Savvis Germany  93.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Deutche Telecom Germany  93.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C Google CDN  96.25 msec  0.00%  +5.75 msec  C Hetzner Germany  96.75 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  C LINX  97.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Tinet UK  100.25 msec  0.00%  +5.75 msec  C Wanadoo Netherlands  102.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Infostrada Italy  102.75 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  C NTT Communications UK  102.75 msec  0.00%   -5.00 msec  C Google CDN  104.00 msec  0.00%   -6.25 msec  C America Online Transit Data Network UK  105.25 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  C Google CDN  107.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C NL-IX  108.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C ESPANIX  108.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Cogent Germany  110.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Hurricane Electric UK  115.25 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  C RIPN@MSK-IX  129.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D Sprint Nextel US  160.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D Telia US  161.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Verizon US  170.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D Yahoo US  177.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Allstream US  178.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D America Online Transit Data Network US  181.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D British Telecom UK  184.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Cogent Communications US  186.00 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  D Savvis US  186.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D AT&T US  187.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Softlayer US  191.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Global Crossing US  196.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Tata Communications US  199.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D Level 3 US  201.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  E Qwest US  203.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E The Planet US  205.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Rackspace US  212.25 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  E TW Telecom US  214.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E AboveNet US  241.75 msec  0.00%   -14.75 msec  E XO Communications US  251.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F Hurricane Electric US  251.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F Bell Canada  259.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Dreamhost US  262.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F PCCW Hong Kong  321.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F Isnet South Africa  335.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  F AboveNet Japan  376.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Maxnet New Zealand  382.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F NTT Communicatons Japan  383.50 msec  0.00%  +1.75 msec  F Optus Australia  401.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F Telstra Australia  413.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  F Pacnet Signapore  416.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F ChinaNet China  440.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  F *Group sum*  *11834.00 msec*    *Group average*  *162.11 msec*  *0.00%*   *D*



*Gameservers*

*Spoiler:*





Fastweb Italy  67.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B G-Portal Germany  72.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Esport-Servers Germany  73.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B K-Play Germany  75.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C GS-NET Netherlands  80.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Clanhost Netherlands  80.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Bigpoint Germany  81.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C NGZ-Server Germany  83.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C ServerFFS Netherlands  84.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Multiplay UK  91.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Jolt UK  93.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C 247CS Germany  93.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C LB-Server Germany  95.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C NGI Italy  96.25 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  C Dataplex Hungary  101.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C GC-Server Germany  104.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C RDSNET Romania  119.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Gameservers US  161.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D EA US  192.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D Valve US  240.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E *Group sum*  *2088.75 msec*    *Group average*  *104.44 msec*  *0.00%*   *C*

----------


## arial

Hostlist version  201007201336 by Someonefromhell, v0.45  Host OS & no. of CPUs  Windows XP x86 - 2 CPU cores BBRAS  loopback2004.med01.dsl.hol.gr [62.38.0.170]  WAN IP  79.167.xxx.xxx ISP name & network  HELLAS ON LINE S.A. - [coming soon!]  Advertised via  [coming soon!] Test mode  All tests  Total test duration  202.672 sec Pings per host  4  Ping threads  4 Hosts alive  105 / 105  *Avg. latency*  *135.434 msec* Downloads ran for  10 sec each  *Max. speed*  *14.41 Mbps or 1.80 MB/sec* 
   

*Detailed ping results*

*Spoiler:*





*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  22.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Forthnet  23.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  A NTUA@GRNET  23.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  A Orange Business Hellas  23.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A OTE  23.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  A Cyta Hellas  23.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Vivodi  23.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Vodafone  24.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Wind  24.75 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  A Netone  25.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  A On Telecoms  25.75 msec  0.00%   -1.25 msec  A Verizon Hellas  158.75 msec  0.00%   -1.25 msec  D *Group sum*  *422.75 msec*    *Group average*  *35.23 msec*  *0.00%*   *B*



*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Akamai  23.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Cachefly  70.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B Level 3 Germany  73.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B NL-IX  73.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B DE-CIX  74.00 msec  0.00%   -4.00 msec  B GEANT Netherlands  74.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B AboveNet Netherlands  77.00 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  C Telia Germany  77.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Global Crossing Germany  78.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Serverloft Germany  78.50 msec  0.00%   -3.50 msec  C Hetzner Germany  79.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Google CDN  79.25 msec  0.00%  +1.75 msec  C Opentransit France  80.00 msec  0.00%  +4.50 msec  C Wanadoo Netherlands  80.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Tata Communications Germany  80.75 msec  0.00%  +3.75 msec  C AMS-IX  82.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Cable&Wireless Germany  85.75 msec  0.00%  +3.50 msec  C Google CDN  86.75 msec  0.00%   -4.25 msec  C Hurricane Electric UK  87.50 msec  0.00%  +1.75 msec  C PANAP  87.67 msec  25.00%   -5.00 msec  C Verizon Chech  88.25 msec  0.00%   -4.00 msec  C LINX  89.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C OVH  90.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C Tinet Netherlands  90.75 msec  0.00%   -4.25 msec  C Savvis Germany  90.75 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  C Tinet UK  92.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C British Telecom UK  93.50 msec  0.00%   -4.00 msec  C America Online Transit Data Network UK  94.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Leaseweb Netherlands  97.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C PCCW Germany  97.75 msec  0.00%   -4.00 msec  C MIX  98.75 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  C Google CDN  100.25 msec  0.00%  +3.75 msec  C Host-Europe Germany  100.25 msec  0.00%  +3.75 msec  C Infostrada Italy  100.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C GEANT UK  103.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Deutche Telecom Germany  107.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C Sprint Nextel France  108.75 msec  0.00%   -3.75 msec  C Seabone Italy  109.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C NTT Communications UK  112.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Cogent Germany  114.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C RIPN@MSK-IX  119.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C ESPANIX  130.25 msec  0.00%  +4.50 msec  D Yahoo US  163.75 msec  0.00%  +4.25 msec  D Telia US  164.00 msec  0.00%  +4.50 msec  D Verizon US  164.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D America Online Transit Data Network US  168.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D Sprint Nextel US  174.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Allstream US  179.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D AT&T US  183.75 msec  0.00%  +4.25 msec  D Cogent Communications US  186.75 msec  0.00%  +4.50 msec  D Global Crossing US  193.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Savvis US  196.33 msec  25.00%  +5.00 msec  D Qwest US  197.25 msec  0.00%  +3.75 msec  D The Planet US  198.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D Level 3 US  205.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E TW Telecom US  212.50 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  E Rackspace US  217.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  E Tata Communications US  219.50 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  E Softlayer US  223.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Hurricane Electric US  226.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E Dreamhost US  232.25 msec  0.00%   -4.00 msec  E AboveNet US  232.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Bell Canada  239.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E XO Communications US  251.25 msec  0.00%  +3.75 msec  F Pacnet Signapore  343.75 msec  0.00%   -5.50 msec  F Isnet South Africa  351.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F NTT Communicatons Japan  363.25 msec  0.00%  +1.75 msec  F AboveNet Japan  366.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F ChinaNet China  387.75 msec  0.00%  +4.25 msec  F Optus Australia  395.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Telstra Australia  401.50 msec  0.00%  +2.50 msec  F PCCW Hong Kong  410.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F Maxnet New Zealand  432.00 msec  0.00%  +35.00 msec  F *Group sum*  *11637.75 msec*    *Group average*  *159.42 msec*  *0.68%*   *D*



*Gameservers*

*Spoiler:*





G-Portal Germany  73.25 msec  0.00%  +4.00 msec  B K-Play Germany  74.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B LB-Server Germany  79.75 msec  0.00%  +2.50 msec  C Clanhost Netherlands  80.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Bigpoint Germany  84.50 msec  0.00%  +2.50 msec  C ServerFFS Netherlands  85.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C GC-Server Germany  90.25 msec  0.00%  +4.00 msec  C 247CS Germany  92.00 msec  0.00%   -4.25 msec  C Jolt UK  92.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Esport-Servers Germany  92.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C NGZ-Server Germany  95.33 msec  25.00%   -5.33 msec  C GS-NET Netherlands  95.75 msec  0.00%   -4.00 msec  C Dataplex Hungary  98.25 msec  0.00%  +3.50 msec  C NGI Italy  99.25 msec  0.00%   -3.75 msec  C Multiplay UK  102.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C RDSNET Romania  104.25 msec  0.00%  +4.00 msec  C Fastweb Italy  113.75 msec  0.00%   -3.50 msec  C Gameservers US  161.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D EA US  201.00 msec  0.00%   -3.75 msec  E Valve US  244.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E *Group sum*  *2160.08 msec*    *Group average*  *108.00 msec*  *1.25%*   *C*

----------


## treli@ris

Hostlist version  201007220909 by Someonefromhell, v0.45  Host OS & no. of CPUs  Windows XP x86 - 2 CPU cores BBRAS  80.106.108.55  WAN IP  79.130.xxx.xxx ISP name & network  OTENET S.A. - [coming soon!]  Advertised via  [coming soon!] Test mode  All tests  Total test duration  162.828 sec Pings per host  4  Ping threads  4 Hosts alive  105 / 105  *Avg. latency*  *114.429 msec* Downloads ran for  10 sec each  *Max. speed*  *19.68 Mbps or 2.46 MB/sec* 
   

*Detailed ping results*

*Spoiler:*





*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





OTE  16.50 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  A Vivodi  16.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Vodafone  16.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  A Netone  17.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Forthnet  17.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A NTUA@GRNET  17.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Hellas Online  17.75 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  A Orange Business Hellas  18.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A On Telecoms  19.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Cyta Hellas  19.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Wind  21.50 msec  0.00%   -4.50 msec  A Verizon Hellas  135.50 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  D *Group sum*  *332.75 msec*    *Group average*  *27.73 msec*  *0.00%*   *A*



*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Akamai  15.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Serverloft Germany  53.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B Hetzner Germany  54.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B AMS-IX  56.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Telia Germany  59.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Leaseweb Netherlands  59.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Level 3 Germany  60.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Hurricane Electric UK  61.25 msec  0.00%   -1.75 msec  B Cogent Germany  62.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B PCCW Germany  62.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Cachefly  62.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B LINX  63.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B Host-Europe Germany  63.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B OVH  65.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B British Telecom UK  65.00 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  B DE-CIX  66.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Google CDN  66.75 msec  0.00%  +5.75 msec  B AboveNet Netherlands  67.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Google CDN  67.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Tata Communications Germany  67.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Sprint Nextel France  69.25 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  B NL-IX  69.50 msec  0.00%  +1.50 msec  B MIX  70.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Wanadoo Netherlands  71.50 msec  0.00%   -1.50 msec  B Opentransit France  71.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Savvis Germany  72.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Tinet UK  73.50 msec  0.00%  +5.50 msec  B PANAP  73.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B Tinet Netherlands  74.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B Google CDN  74.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Global Crossing Germany  77.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C America Online Transit Data Network UK  79.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C NTT Communications UK  80.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Cable&Wireless Germany  81.50 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  C Deutche Telecom Germany  83.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Verizon Chech  87.50 msec  0.00%   -1.50 msec  C ESPANIX  88.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C GEANT Netherlands  98.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C GEANT UK  100.75 msec  0.00%  +1.50 msec  C RIPN@MSK-IX  102.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Seabone Italy  117.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Infostrada Italy  119.25 msec  0.00%   -4.50 msec  C Telia US  144.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D Sprint Nextel US  147.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D Yahoo US  149.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Verizon US  153.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Cogent Communications US  160.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Global Crossing US  162.50 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  D America Online Transit Data Network US  163.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D AT&T US  164.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D Bell Canada  164.75 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  D The Planet US  170.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D Rackspace US  171.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D Savvis US  178.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Softlayer US  179.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Level 3 US  184.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Qwest US  187.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Allstream US  189.00 msec  0.00%  +1.50 msec  D AboveNet US  191.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Tata Communications US  198.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D TW Telecom US  199.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D Hurricane Electric US  211.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E XO Communications US  215.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E Dreamhost US  223.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  E Isnet South Africa  239.25 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  E ChinaNet China  308.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  F Pacnet Signapore  321.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F NTT Communicatons Japan  346.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F AboveNet Japan  346.50 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  F Telstra Australia  348.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Maxnet New Zealand  357.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F PCCW Hong Kong  358.50 msec  0.00%  +35.25 msec  F Optus Australia  370.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F *Group sum*  *9943.75 msec*    *Group average*  *136.22 msec*  *0.00%*   *D*



*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





LB-Server Germany  59.25 msec  0.00%  +3.25 msec  B ServerFFS Netherlands  59.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B 247CS Germany  60.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B NGZ-Server Germany  62.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B K-Play Germany  62.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Multiplay UK  63.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B Esport-Servers Germany  65.25 msec  0.00%   -1.25 msec  B Jolt UK  66.00 msec  0.00%   -2.75 msec  B GS-NET Netherlands  66.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Dataplex Hungary  68.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Bigpoint Germany  68.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Clanhost Netherlands  70.25 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  B G-Portal Germany  70.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B GC-Server Germany  80.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C NGI Italy  81.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C RDSNET Romania  93.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Fastweb Italy  102.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Gameservers US  139.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D EA US  175.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D Valve US  223.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E *Group sum*  *1738.50 msec*    *Group average*  *86.92 msec*  *0.00%*   *C*







........Auto merged post: treli@ris πρόσθεσε 22 λεπτά και 31 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Πρεπει οπωσδηποτε να αλλαξει το οριο απο τα 2,5MB/s στα 3,0MB/s  :Twisted Evil: 




> ftp://ftp.ntua.gr/pub/linux/ubuntu-r...-dvd-amd64.iso
> -4-3-2-101
> 2,82 MB/s
> 10
> ftp://ftp.forthnet.gr/pub/CentOS/5.4...386-LiveCD.iso
> -4-3-2-101
> 2,84 MB/s
> 11
> ftp://ftp.otenet.gr/pub/linux/ubuntu...sktop-i386.iso
> ...


 
Speedtest results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





Test date and time is Πέμπτη 22-07-2010 and time 13:19:27Cogentco   0,31Mirrorservice   0,22Apple   2,12Nvidia   1,17Microsoft   0,86LeaseWeb   1,11ServerBoost   0,85ThinkBroadband   0,76Cachefly   1,08Ovh   0,76Ntua   2,82Forthnet   2,84Otenet   2,82RootBSD   0,28



*Average speed for 14 hosts*  1,29 MB/s
Detailed results for multihosts(Line capacity)

*Spoiler:*





 Host list by Someonefromhellftp://ftp.free.fr/ 0.4 MB/sftp://ftp.ovh.net/ 0.4 MB/sftp://ftp.hosteurope.de/ 0.4 MB/sftp://mirror.leaseweb.com/ 0.45 MB/sftp://ftp.sunet.se/ 0 MB/sftp://ftp.mirrorservice.org/ 0.2 MB/sftp://ftp.uni-bayreuth.de/ 0.2 MB/sftp://ftp.funet.fi/ 0.3 MB/sftp://ftp5.gwdg.de/ 0 MB/sftp://mirror.sov.uk.goscomb.net/ 0.15 MB/sTest date and time is Πέμπτη 22-07-2010 and time 13:21:53 *Line speed for 10 hosts (parallel downloads) is*  2,50 MB/s

----------


## flamelab

Βουντού έκανες και ανέβηκε ;  :Razz:

----------


## treli@ris

Διαστημοπλοια φιλε μου  :Razz:

----------


## deniSun

Hostlist version  201007201336 by Someonefromhell, v0.45  Host OS & no. of CPUs  Windows 7 x86 - 2 CPU cores BBRAS  bbras-llu-lsf-13L0.forthnet.gr [213.16.253.156]  WAN IP  178.128.xxx.xxx ISP name & network  FORTHNET SA - [coming soon!]  Advertised via  [coming soon!] Test mode  All tests  Total test duration  162.585 sec Pings per host  4  Ping threads  4 Hosts alive  105 / 105  *Avg. latency*  *138.028 msec* Downloads ran for  10 sec each  *Max. speed*  *11.74 Mbps or 1.47 MB/sec* 
   

*Detailed ping results*

*Spoiler:*





*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





OTE  39.25 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  B NTUA@GRNET  39.50 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  B Forthnet  39.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B On Telecoms  42.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B Hellas Online  42.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Netone  82.75 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  C Cyta Hellas  84.50 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  C Vivodi  98.50 msec  0.00%   -1.75 msec  C Wind  119.00 msec  50.00%  +2.00 msec  C Vodafone  126.25 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  D Orange Business Hellas  140.25 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  D Verizon Hellas  144.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D *Group sum*  *998.50 msec*    *Group average*  *83.21 msec*  *4.17%*   *C*



*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Akamai  36.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Tata Communications Germany  68.75 msec  0.00%   -1.25 msec  B Cogent Germany  69.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B Global Crossing Germany  69.75 msec  0.00%   -1.50 msec  B Cachefly  71.00 msec  0.00%  +2.00 msec  B DE-CIX  71.00 msec  0.00%   -1.00 msec  B Savvis Germany  72.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B Serverloft Germany  73.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Google CDN  74.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B AboveNet Netherlands  78.25 msec  0.00%  +1.75 msec  C Cable&Wireless Germany  78.75 msec  0.00%   -1.25 msec  C PCCW Germany  79.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Telia Germany  79.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Opentransit France  80.00 msec  0.00%   -1.25 msec  C GEANT Netherlands  80.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Wanadoo Netherlands  80.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Tinet Netherlands  80.50 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  C Host-Europe Germany  81.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Level 3 Germany  81.50 msec  0.00%  +1.75 msec  C Deutche Telecom Germany  81.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C MIX  81.75 msec  0.00%  +2.00 msec  C Google CDN  81.75 msec  0.00%   -1.75 msec  C Sprint Nextel France  82.25 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  C Hetzner Germany  82.50 msec  0.00%   -1.25 msec  C NL-IX  83.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C Google CDN  84.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C NTT Communications UK  85.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C AMS-IX  87.00 msec  0.00%  +2.00 msec  C Leaseweb Netherlands  87.00 msec  0.00%  +1.50 msec  C Tinet UK  87.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C PANAP  88.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C America Online Transit Data Network UK  89.50 msec  0.00%   -1.75 msec  C British Telecom UK  90.33 msec  25.00%  +0.67 msec  C LINX  90.50 msec  0.00%   -1.25 msec  C GEANT UK  91.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Infostrada Italy  94.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C Seabone Italy  95.75 msec  0.00%   -1.00 msec  C ESPANIX  96.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C Hurricane Electric UK  98.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C OVH  101.75 msec  0.00%   -2.00 msec  C RIPN@MSK-IX  124.00 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  C Verizon Chech  128.75 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  D Sprint Nextel US  161.00 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  D Yahoo US  163.00 msec  0.00%   -1.00 msec  D Cogent Communications US  163.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Verizon US  165.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D America Online Transit Data Network US  166.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D Telia US  168.75 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  D AT&T US  183.75 msec  0.00%   -1.00 msec  D Savvis US  184.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Global Crossing US  192.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D Qwest US  193.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Allstream US  193.75 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  D The Planet US  203.50 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  E Softlayer US  203.50 msec  0.00%   -1.50 msec  E Rackspace US  206.25 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  E TW Telecom US  209.75 msec  0.00%   -1.00 msec  E Level 3 US  213.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  E AboveNet US  232.75 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  E XO Communications US  233.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E Bell Canada  245.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E Dreamhost US  247.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Hurricane Electric US  265.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Isnet South Africa  334.25 msec  0.00%   -1.00 msec  F NTT Communicatons Japan  349.00 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  F AboveNet Japan  360.00 msec  0.00%   -1.75 msec  F Tata Communications US  367.50 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  F PCCW Hong Kong  374.00 msec  0.00%  +1.50 msec  F Maxnet New Zealand  380.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  F ChinaNet China  390.33 msec  25.00%  +37.67 msec  F Telstra Australia  392.25 msec  0.00%  +1.75 msec  F Optus Australia  394.75 msec  0.00%  +2.75 msec  F Pacnet Signapore  395.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  F *Group sum*  *11453.17 msec*    *Group average*  *156.89 msec*  *0.68%*   *D*



*Gameservers*

*Spoiler:*





Esport-Servers Germany  70.50 msec  0.00%   -1.00 msec  B G-Portal Germany  70.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B 247CS Germany  71.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B NGZ-Server Germany  75.75 msec  0.00%   -1.50 msec  C K-Play Germany  78.50 msec  0.00%   -1.00 msec  C LB-Server Germany  79.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Bigpoint Germany  82.00 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  C GC-Server Germany  85.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C GS-NET Netherlands  87.00 msec  0.00%   -2.00 msec  C Multiplay UK  87.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Jolt UK  88.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C Clanhost Netherlands  89.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C ServerFFS Netherlands  89.50 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  C NGI Italy  89.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C Fastweb Italy  94.50 msec  0.00%   -1.50 msec  C Dataplex Hungary  97.25 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  C RDSNET Romania  101.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C Gameservers US  156.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D EA US  204.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  E Valve US  242.00 msec  0.00%  +1.50 msec  E *Group sum*  *2041.25 msec*    *Group average*  *102.06 msec*  *0.00%*   *C*

----------


## vaggospat13

treli@ris
να υποθεσω οτι τελικιαζεις .... καλα πανω απο το dslam μενεις

Hostlist version  201007201336 by Someonefromhell, v0.45  Host OS & no. of CPUs  Windows XP x86 - 3 CPU cores BBRAS  bbras-llu-kln-11L0.forthnet.gr [194.219.231.69]  WAN IP  193.92.xxx.xxx ISP name & network  FORTHNET SA - [coming soon!]  Advertised via  [coming soon!] Test mode  All tests  Total test duration  163.812 sec Pings per host  4  Ping threads  4 Hosts alive  105 / 105  *Avg. latency*  *141.128 msec* Downloads ran for  10 sec each  *Max. speed*  *18.14 Mbps or 2.27 MB/sec* 
   

*Detailed ping results*

*Spoiler:*





*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Forthnet  28.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  A OTE  28.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Hellas Online  29.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  A Netone  29.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A NTUA@GRNET  29.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Cyta Hellas  29.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  A On Telecoms  30.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Vivodi  31.00 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  B Wind  119.67 msec  25.00%  +1.67 msec  C Vodafone  130.25 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  D Verizon Hellas  143.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Orange Business Hellas  145.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D *Group sum*  *774.92 msec*    *Group average*  *64.58 msec*  *2.08%*   *B*



*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Akamai  28.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Telia Germany  70.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Tata Communications Germany  70.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Seabone Italy  71.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Serverloft Germany  73.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Cachefly  73.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Verizon Chech  77.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C PCCW Germany  78.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Google CDN  79.50 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  C Leaseweb Netherlands  80.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C AboveNet Netherlands  81.75 msec  0.00%   -1.00 msec  C PANAP  82.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C AMS-IX  83.25 msec  0.00%  +3.00 msec  C GEANT Netherlands  85.50 msec  0.00%  +2.50 msec  C Opentransit France  86.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C DE-CIX  86.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C MIX  86.50 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  C Cable&Wireless Germany  87.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C GEANT UK  89.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Level 3 Germany  89.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Host-Europe Germany  90.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C Tinet Netherlands  93.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Sprint Nextel France  94.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C Google CDN  95.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Tinet UK  96.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Hetzner Germany  96.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C LINX  97.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C Cogent Germany  98.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C NTT Communications UK  98.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Deutche Telecom Germany  101.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C Infostrada Italy  102.75 msec  0.00%   -5.75 msec  C Wanadoo Netherlands  103.25 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  C America Online Transit Data Network UK  104.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Savvis Germany  105.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C Google CDN  107.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C NL-IX  107.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C ESPANIX  108.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C OVH  110.75 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  C Hurricane Electric UK  114.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C Global Crossing Germany  128.50 msec  0.00%  +53.50 msec  D RIPN@MSK-IX  129.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Sprint Nextel US  160.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Telia US  161.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Verizon US  169.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D Yahoo US  176.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D British Telecom UK  184.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D Allstream US  185.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Cogent Communications US  186.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Savvis US  187.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D America Online Transit Data Network US  188.75 msec  0.00%   -1.00 msec  D AT&T US  189.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Softlayer US  197.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D Global Crossing US  198.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Level 3 US  203.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E The Planet US  208.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Qwest US  208.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  E Rackspace US  209.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  E TW Telecom US  213.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E Tata Communications US  216.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E AboveNet US  247.75 msec  0.00%  +14.25 msec  E Hurricane Electric US  252.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F XO Communications US  252.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F Dreamhost US  258.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  F Bell Canada  260.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F PCCW Hong Kong  321.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  F Isnet South Africa  341.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  F AboveNet Japan  374.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F NTT Communicatons Japan  375.25 msec  0.00%   -4.25 msec  F Telstra Australia  385.25 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  F Maxnet New Zealand  390.25 msec  0.00%  +7.25 msec  F Optus Australia  397.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F ChinaNet China  446.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F Pacnet Signapore  448.00 msec  0.00%   -5.25 msec  F *Group sum*  *11938.50 msec*    *Group average*  *163.54 msec*  *0.00%*   *D*



*Gameservers*

*Spoiler:*





Fastweb Italy  66.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Esport-Servers Germany  73.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B G-Portal Germany  73.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B K-Play Germany  75.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Clanhost Netherlands  80.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C GS-NET Netherlands  81.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Bigpoint Germany  81.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C NGZ-Server Germany  84.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C ServerFFS Netherlands  84.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Multiplay UK  91.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C 247CS Germany  94.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C Jolt UK  94.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C NGI Italy  96.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Dataplex Hungary  101.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C LB-Server Germany  104.00 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  C GC-Server Germany  105.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C RDSNET Romania  114.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Gameservers US  161.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D EA US  196.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Valve US  245.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E *Group sum*  *2105.00 msec*    *Group average*  *105.25 msec*  *0.00%*   *C*

----------


## antonis556

Hostlist version  201007172350 by Someonefromhell, v0.45  Host OS & no. of CPUs  Windows XP x86 - 3 CPU cores BBRAS  N/A (non-responsive BBRAS)  WAN IP  92.118.xxx.xxx ISP name & network  ON S.A. - [coming soon!]  Advertised via  [coming soon!] Test mode  All tests  Total test duration  138.484 sec Pings per host  4  Ping threads  4 Hosts alive  105 / 105  *Avg. latency*  *119.171 msec* Downloads ran for  10 sec each  *Max. speed*  *11.44 Mbps or 1.43 MB/sec* 
   

*Detailed ping results*

*Spoiler:*





*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NTUA@GRNET  6.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A OTE  6.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Wind  6.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  A Vivodi  7.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A On Telecoms  7.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  A Vodafone  7.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Forthnet  7.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Netone  7.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Hellas Online  7.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  A Cyta Hellas  8.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Orange Business Hellas  114.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C Verizon Hellas  139.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D *Group sum*  *326.50 msec*    *Group average*  *27.21 msec*  *0.00%*   *A*



*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Akamai  6.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Serverloft Germany  47.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B Hetzner Germany  54.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Wanadoo Netherlands  54.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Seabone Italy  55.25 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  B Leaseweb Netherlands  55.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B Telia Germany  56.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B British Telecom UK  57.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Cachefly  64.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Hurricane Electric UK  65.25 msec  0.00%   -1.75 msec  B Google CDN  65.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B OVH  66.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B AboveNet Netherlands  67.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Google CDN  68.75 msec  0.00%   -2.00 msec  B AMS-IX  69.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B DE-CIX  70.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Host-Europe Germany  71.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B NTT Communications UK  72.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B PANAP  72.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B GEANT UK  72.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B America Online Transit Data Network UK  72.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B Google CDN  72.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Tinet UK  74.25 msec  0.00%   -2.25 msec  B LINX  77.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Global Crossing Germany  78.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C MIX  82.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C Tinet Netherlands  83.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C Level 3 Germany  86.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C GEANT Netherlands  86.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Sprint Nextel France  86.75 msec  0.00%  +2.00 msec  C Tata Communications Germany  87.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Opentransit France  88.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C ESPANIX  89.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Savvis Germany  89.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C PCCW Germany  90.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Verizon Chech  92.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C Deutche Telecom Germany  92.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Cable&Wireless Germany  93.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Infostrada Italy  94.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C RIPN@MSK-IX  98.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Cogent Communications US  145.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Cogent Germany  148.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D Telia US  148.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D Verizon US  153.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D America Online Transit Data Network US  153.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D Global Crossing US  158.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Sprint Nextel US  167.00 msec  0.00%  +2.00 msec  D Yahoo US  170.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D Savvis US  170.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D AT&T US  170.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Bell Canada  170.75 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  D The Planet US  173.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Allstream US  174.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Qwest US  175.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D NL-IX  180.75 msec  0.00%   -112.75 msec  D TW Telecom US  185.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Softlayer US  190.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Rackspace US  190.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D Level 3 US  191.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D XO Communications US  221.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E AboveNet US  230.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Hurricane Electric US  234.75 msec  0.00%  +3.00 msec  E Isnet South Africa  237.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  E Dreamhost US  244.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E ChinaNet China  317.50 msec  50.00%   -0.50 msec  F NTT Communicatons Japan  338.25 msec  0.00%   -1.50 msec  F Tata Communications US  344.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  F Maxnet New Zealand  348.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F AboveNet Japan  362.50 msec  0.00%   -1.50 msec  F Telstra Australia  368.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F PCCW Hong Kong  370.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Optus Australia  375.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Pacnet Signapore  389.00 msec  0.00%  +2.00 msec  F *Group sum*  *10528.25 msec*    *Group average*  *144.22 msec*  *0.68%*   *D*



*Gameservers*

*Spoiler:*





G-Portal Germany  47.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B 247CS Germany  49.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Esport-Servers Germany  50.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B NGZ-Server Germany  53.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B GS-NET Netherlands  53.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Clanhost Netherlands  54.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B ServerFFS Netherlands  56.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B LB-Server Germany  58.00 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  B Multiplay UK  58.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B Jolt UK  59.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B K-Play Germany  59.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Bigpoint Germany  60.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B GC-Server Germany  63.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Fastweb Italy  79.00 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  C Dataplex Hungary  84.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C RDSNET Romania  90.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C NGI Italy  97.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C Gameservers US  167.25 msec  0.00%   -2.50 msec  D EA US  190.25 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  D Valve US  226.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E *Group sum*  *1658.25 msec*    *Group average*  *82.91 msec*  *0.00%*   *C*

----------


## gtklocker

Hostlist used  201007220909 by Someonefromhell, v0.45  Host OS & no. of CPUs  GNU/Linux 2.6.34-ARCH x86_64 - 2 CPU cores  BBRAS  62.169.255.45 (62.169.255.45)  WAN IP  79.107.xxx.xxx  ISP name & network  TELLAS S.A. - [coming soon!]  Network advertised via  [coming soon!]  Test mode  Download  Total test duration  140.23 sec  Downloads ran for  10 sec each  *Max. bandwidth*  *8.59 Mbps or 1.07 MB/sec*

----------


## nnn

Εξωγήινε πάλι σκαλίζεις τα output ?  :Razz: 

*ISP  FORTHnet SA - IP 79.103 xxxxx - BBRAS 194.219.231.70 - Network  79.103.0.0/17* *Network Advertised via * *Level 3 Communications*Test date and time is Παρασκευή 23-07-2010 and time 14:33:46 - script ver 1.0 download*Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium    - 2 Threads(2 CPUs), List by Someonefromhell, v0.45* MOS (mean opinion score), is scaled from 5=best to 1=worst 
prepend info

*Spoiler:*





 no prepending




Ping results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  8.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Wind  90.5 ms  0 %  -4 ms  C  DOWN  4,36On Telecoms  9.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Vivodi  70.5 ms  0 %  -4 ms  B  UP  4,37Forthnet  7.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40OTE  7.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Netone  66 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37NTUA@GRNET  7.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  UP  4,40Vodafone  95.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Orange Business Hellas  117 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,34Verizon Hellas  122.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,33Cyta Hellas  69.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37*Total ping time is*  671.5 ms     




*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





DE-CIX  52 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38AMS-IX  60.25 ms  25 %   -20 ms  B  DOWN  1,61LINX  86 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,36NL-IX  71.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37RIPN@MSK-IX  101.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,35ESPANIX  103.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,35MIX  62.75 ms  0 %  16 ms  B  UP  4,35PANAP  61 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Akamai  6.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Cachefly  47 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Google CDN  57.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37Google CDN  86.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36Google CDN  66.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37Yahoo US  145.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,32AT&T US  160.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,29Global Crossing US  169.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,27Level 3 US  197.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,19Telia US  142 ms  0 %  4 ms  D  DOWN  4,32Qwest US  170 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,26Tata Communications US  196.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,19Verizon US  155.75 ms  0 %  3 ms  D  DOWN  4,29Savvis US  165.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,27America Online Transit Data Network US  163.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,28Cogent Communications US  159.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,29Hurricane Electric US  294.25 ms  0 %  43 ms  F  UP  3,41AboveNet US  248 ms  0 %  -69 ms  E  DOWN  4,34XO Communications US  273.25 ms  0 %  -48 ms  F  DOWN  4,24Sprint Nextel US  136 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  DOWN  4,33Allstream US  177 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,24TW Telecom US  187 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,21Deutche Telecom Germany  71.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Global Crossing Germany  66.5 ms  0 %  -9 ms  B  UP  4,38Cogent Germany  65 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Telia Germany  48.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,38Level 3 Germany  68.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Tata Communications Germany  49 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Savvis Germany  65 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Cable&Wireless Germany  59 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37PCCW Germany  173.75 ms  0 %  78 ms  D  UP  3,65NTT Communications UK  81.75 ms  0 %  3 ms  C  UP  4,36America Online Transit Data Network UK  67.75 ms  0 %  3 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Tinet UK  61.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37GEANT UK  48.5 ms  25 %   2 ms  B  DOWN  1,57British Telecom UK  157.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,29Hurricane Electric UK  82 ms  0 %  4 ms  C  UP  4,36Tinet Netherlands  80.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,36AboveNet Netherlands  72.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Wanadoo Netherlands  78 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36GEANT Netherlands  57 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Opentransit France  58.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Sprint Nextel France  65 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Seabone Italy  79.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36Infostrada Italy  79 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36Telstra Australia  380.25 ms  0 %  17 ms  F  DOWN  3,24Optus Australia  398 ms  0 %  90 ms  F  UP  2,39NTT Communicatons Japan  356.25 ms  0 %  21 ms  F  DOWN  3,32AboveNet Japan  396.25 ms  0 %  33 ms  F  DOWN  2,99Verizon Chech  113.25 ms  0 %  82 ms  C  UP  3,88ChinaNet China  477.5 ms  0 %  -54 ms  F  DOWN  3,47PCCW Hong Kong  476.75 ms  0 %  -57 ms  F  UP  3,50Pacnet Signapore  398.25 ms  0 %  44 ms  F  DOWN  2,87Isnet South Africa  367.75 ms  0 %  23 ms  F  DOWN  3,25Maxnet New Zealand  399 ms  0 %  45 ms  F  UP  2,85Bell Canada  297.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  DOWN  3,79Leaseweb Netherlands  59.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37The Planet US  175.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,24Softlayer US  176.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,24Dreamhost US  277.5 ms  0 %  68 ms  F  UP  3,25Rackspace US  188 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,20Serverloft Germany  52.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Host-Europe Germany  67.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Hetzner Germany  56.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37OVH  71.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37*Total ping time is*  10924.75 ms     




*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGI Italy  74.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,36Fastweb Italy  65.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37NGZ-Server Germany  57 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37K-Play Germany  54.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37GC-Server Germany  78 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36247CS Germany  67.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Esport-Servers Germany  51.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38LB-Server Germany  71 ms  0 %  -5 ms  B  UP  4,37G-Portal Germany  64.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Jolt UK  65.5 ms  0 %  -10 ms  B  UP  4,38Multiplay UK  67.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,37ServerFFS Netherlands  63 ms  0 %  -2 ms  B  DOWN  4,37GS-NET Netherlands  71.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Clanhost Netherlands  80.5 ms  0 %  -34 ms  C  UP  4,40RDSNET Romania  81.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36Dataplex Hungary  94.5 ms  0 %  -24 ms  C  UP  4,38EA US  178.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,23Valve US  226.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  E  DOWN  4,09Gameservers US  141.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,33Bigpoint Germany  75 ms  0 %  -2 ms  B  UP  4,37*Total ping time is*  1730 ms     



*Total ping time is* *13326.25 ms*  6  44  19  21  2  13Greek servers  671.5  61,05 msInternational servers  10924.75  151,73 msGameservers  1730  91,05 ms



*Total ping time is* *13326.25 ms*


Speedtest results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





Test date and time is Παρασκευή 23-07-2010 and time 14:34:59Cogentco   0,64Mirrorservice   0,53Apple   0,14Nvidia   1,08Microsoft   0,79LeaseWeb   0,54ServerBoost   1,51ThinkBroadband   1,06Cachefly   2,09Ovh   1,18Ntua   2,39Forthnet   2,34Otenet   1,96RootBSD   0,78



*Average speed for 14 hosts*  1,22 MB/s
Detailed results for multihosts(Line capacity)

*Spoiler:*





 Host list by Someonefromhellftp://ftp.free.fr/ 0.35 MB/sftp://ftp.ovh.net/ 0.45 MB/sftp://ftp.hosteurope.de/ 0.3 MB/sftp://mirror.leaseweb.com/ 0.4 MB/sftp://ftp.sunet.se/ 0 MB/sftp://ftp.mirrorservice.org/ 0.15 MB/sftp://ftp.uni-bayreuth.de/ 0.1 MB/sftp://ftp.funet.fi/ 0.1 MB/sftp://ftp5.gwdg.de/ 0 MB/sftp://mirror.sov.uk.goscomb.net/ 0.1 MB/sTest date and time is Παρασκευή 23-07-2010 and time 14:37:24 *Line speed for 10 hosts (parallel downloads) is*  1,95 MB/s

----------


## Ntalton

Hostlist version  201007201336 by Someonefromhell, v0.45  Host OS & no. of CPUs  Windows XP x86 - 2 CPU cores BBRAS  google-public-dns-a.google.com [8.8.8.8]  WAN IP  91.138.xxx.xxx ISP & network  Hellas OnLine Electronic Communications S.A. - 91.138.128.0/17  Advertised via  [coming soon!] Test mode  Ping  Total test duration  34.875 sec Pings per host  4  Ping threads  4 Hosts alive  105 / 105  *Avg. latency*  *140.148 msec* 
 

*Detailed ping results*

*Spoiler:*





*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  24.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A NTUA@GRNET  25.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A OTE  26.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Forthnet  26.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Wind  26.75 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  A Netone  27.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Vivodi  27.75 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  A On Telecoms  28.50 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  A Cyta Hellas  38.50 msec  0.00%   -12.75 msec  B Vodafone  45.75 msec  0.00%   -19.00 msec  B Orange Business Hellas  47.00 msec  0.00%   -20.75 msec  B Verizon Hellas  145.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D *Group sum*  *488.25 msec*    *Group average*  *40.69 msec*  *0.00%*   *B*



*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Tata Communications Germany  73.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Telia Germany  74.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B Host-Europe Germany  76.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Serverloft Germany  77.75 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  C Cable&Wireless Germany  79.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C PCCW Germany  80.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C AMS-IX  81.00 msec  0.00%   -3.25 msec  C PANAP  81.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C GEANT Netherlands  82.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Global Crossing Germany  83.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Cachefly  83.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C Tinet Netherlands  83.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Wanadoo Netherlands  85.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C OVH  85.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Hurricane Electric UK  87.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C Deutche Telecom Germany  87.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C NTT Communications UK  89.25 msec  0.00%   -1.75 msec  C Akamai  90.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C Sprint Nextel France  91.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C NL-IX  92.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Level 3 Germany  92.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C Hetzner Germany  93.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Google CDN  93.25 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  C MIX  93.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C America Online Transit Data Network UK  96.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Leaseweb Netherlands  96.00 msec  0.00%   -4.00 msec  C GEANT UK  96.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Verizon Chech  97.25 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  C Opentransit France  97.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C British Telecom UK  97.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Google CDN  98.25 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  C Google CDN  99.25 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  C LINX  99.25 msec  0.00%   -4.75 msec  C Tinet UK  101.25 msec  0.00%  +6.75 msec  C DE-CIX  103.25 msec  0.00%   -17.00 msec  C Savvis Germany  104.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C Infostrada Italy  114.75 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  C Seabone Italy  121.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C RIPN@MSK-IX  129.50 msec  0.00%  +6.00 msec  D Verizon US  163.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Telia US  163.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Sprint Nextel US  168.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D America Online Transit Data Network US  175.50 msec  0.00%   -1.25 msec  D Yahoo US  176.75 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  D Cogent Germany  177.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D Cogent Communications US  179.75 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  D AT&T US  184.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D ESPANIX  187.50 msec  0.00%   -3.50 msec  D Allstream US  188.25 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  D Global Crossing US  197.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D Qwest US  200.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  E Softlayer US  207.25 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  E Savvis US  210.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Rackspace US  210.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E TW Telecom US  213.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  E The Planet US  215.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  E Level 3 US  223.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E Tata Communications US  225.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Dreamhost US  230.75 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  E Hurricane Electric US  236.50 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  E XO Communications US  241.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  E AboveNet US  241.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Bell Canada  256.50 msec  0.00%  +1.75 msec  F Isnet South Africa  263.00 msec  0.00%   -1.75 msec  F AboveNet Netherlands  268.50 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  F PCCW Hong Kong  342.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F NTT Communicatons Japan  352.50 msec  0.00%  +2.50 msec  F AboveNet Japan  376.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F Telstra Australia  387.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  F Pacnet Signapore  397.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  F Optus Australia  400.50 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  F ChinaNet China  409.75 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  F Maxnet New Zealand  435.75 msec  0.00%  +47.25 msec  F *Group sum*  *12095.50 msec*    *Group average*  *165.69 msec*  *0.00%*   *D*



*Gameservers*

*Spoiler:*





Esport-Servers Germany  72.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B K-Play Germany  76.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C 247CS Germany  76.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C LB-Server Germany  77.25 msec  0.00%   -2.00 msec  C NGZ-Server Germany  77.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C GS-NET Netherlands  79.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Clanhost Netherlands  81.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C G-Portal Germany  83.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C ServerFFS Netherlands  85.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Bigpoint Germany  87.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C Fastweb Italy  99.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C GC-Server Germany  100.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Jolt UK  103.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Multiplay UK  104.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C NGI Italy  105.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Dataplex Hungary  105.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C RDSNET Romania  118.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Gameservers US  156.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D EA US  202.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Valve US  239.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E *Group sum*  *2131.75 msec*    *Group average*  *106.59 msec*  *0.00%*   *C*

----------


## andreyas

*ISP  FORTHnet SA - IP 178.12 xxxxx - BBRAS 194.219.231.83 - Network  178.128.0.0/16* *Network Advertised via * *Tinet SpA**Level 3 Communications*Test date and time is Πέμπτη 29-07-2010 and time 13:43:24 - script ver 1.1 download*Microsoft Windows XP Professional   - 2 Threads(2 CPUs), List by Someonefromhell, v0.45* *        DNS Server: 193.92.3.11 resolve in 1437 ms - NIC Intel(R) PRO/1000 PL Network Connection - Packet Scheduler Miniport 0 Mbps**Time to fetch webpage 100.3084506 seconds*  :Embarassed:  no sports for me 
prepend info

*Spoiler:*





 no prepending




Ping results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





*MOS (mean opinion score), is scaled from 5=best to 1=worst*
*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  35.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,39Wind  139.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,33On Telecoms  35.5 ms  0 %  -4 ms  B  UP  4,39Vivodi  33.75 ms  0 %  -3 ms  B  UP  4,39Forthnet  34.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  UP  4,38OTE  34.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,39Netone  35.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,39NTUA@GRNET  34.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  UP  4,38Vodafone  122.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  UP  4,33Orange Business Hellas  136.25 ms  0 %  5 ms  D  DOWN  4,32Verizon Hellas  160.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,29Cyta Hellas  30.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,39*Total ping time is*  833.25 ms     




*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





DE-CIX  76.25 ms  0 %  -4 ms  C  DOWN  4,37AMS-IX  91.25 ms  0 %  34 ms  C  UP  4,29LINX  102.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,35NL-IX  133.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,33RIPN@MSK-IX  130.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  D  DOWN  4,33ESPANIX  114 ms  0 %  5 ms  C  UP  4,34MIX  96.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35PANAP  87.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  UP  4,36Akamai  36 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,39Cachefly  86.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  UP  4,36Google CDN  87.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Google CDN  102 ms  0 %  -20 ms  C  UP  4,37Google CDN  98.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,35Yahoo US  176.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,24AT&T US  183.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,22Global Crossing US  184 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,22Level 3 US  208.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  E  DOWN  4,15Telia US  167.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  DOWN  4,26Qwest US  196 ms  0 %  3 ms  D  DOWN  4,17Tata Communications US  357.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  UP  3,52Verizon US  173.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,25Savvis US  193.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,19America Online Transit Data Network US  178.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,23Cogent Communications US  174.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,25Hurricane Electric US  254.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  DOWN  3,97AboveNet US  238.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  E  DOWN  4,04XO Communications US  241.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  E  UP  4,03Sprint Nextel US  164.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,29Allstream US  186.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,21TW Telecom US  222.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  E  UP  4,10Deutche Telecom Germany  96.25 ms  0 %  -2 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Global Crossing Germany  79 ms  0 %  -4 ms  C  UP  4,37Cogent Germany  87.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Telia Germany  77.5 ms  0 %  28 ms  C  UP  4,33Level 3 Germany  77.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Tata Communications Germany  71.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Savvis Germany  87.25 ms  0 %  3 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Cable&Wireless Germany  87 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36PCCW Germany  89 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  UP  4,35NTT Communications UK  102.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  UP  4,35America Online Transit Data Network UK  92.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35Tinet UK  110.5 ms  0 %  -18 ms  C  UP  4,36GEANT UK  91.25 ms  0 %  -2 ms  C  UP  4,36British Telecom UK  122.5 ms  0 %  4 ms  C  UP  4,33Hurricane Electric UK  107.75 ms  0 %  3 ms  C  DOWN  4,34Tinet Netherlands  99 ms  0 %  -2 ms  C  UP  4,35AboveNet Netherlands  86 ms  0 %  -2 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Wanadoo Netherlands  112.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  DOWN  4,34GEANT Netherlands  88.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,36Opentransit France  81.25 ms  0 %  4 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Sprint Nextel France  93 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Seabone Italy  84.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36Infostrada Italy  103 ms  0 %  3 ms  C  DOWN  4,34Telstra Australia  387 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  DOWN  3,37Optus Australia  383.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  DOWN  3,39NTT Communicatons Japan  361.75 ms  0 %  5 ms  F  UP  3,45AboveNet Japan  369.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  DOWN  3,46Verizon Chech  120 ms  0 %  53 ms  C  UP  4,08ChinaNet China  390.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  F  DOWN  3,37PCCW Hong Kong  413.25 ms  0 %  -5 ms  F  UP  3,30Pacnet Signapore  402.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  UP  3,30Isnet South Africa  349.25 ms  0 %  -6 ms  F  UP  3,62Maxnet New Zealand  372 ms  0 %  2 ms  F  DOWN  3,43Bell Canada  249.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  E  UP  3,98Leaseweb Netherlands  81.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36The Planet US  199.75 ms  0 %  -3 ms  D  DOWN  4,19Softlayer US  200.25 ms  0 %  3 ms  E  DOWN  4,15Dreamhost US  246.75 ms  0 %  -4 ms  E  DOWN  4,04Rackspace US  152 ms  25 %   47 ms  D  DOWN  1,17Serverloft Germany  80 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36Host-Europe Germany  82 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Hetzner Germany  86 ms  0 %  5 ms  C  UP  4,35OVH  107.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35*Total ping time is*  11904 ms     




*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGI Italy  84.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Fastweb Italy  93.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35NGZ-Server Germany  85.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36K-Play Germany  76.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36GC-Server Germany  91.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36247CS Germany  80.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Esport-Servers Germany  79 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  UP  4,36LB-Server Germany  91.25 ms  0 %  -4 ms  C  DOWN  4,36G-Portal Germany  78.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Jolt UK  99 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Multiplay UK  109.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  C  UP  4,35ServerFFS Netherlands  90.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,35GS-NET Netherlands  86.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Clanhost Netherlands  87.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36RDSNET Romania  108 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  DOWN  4,34Dataplex Hungary  94.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,35EA US  200 ms  0 %  5 ms  D  DOWN  4,14Valve US  187 ms  25 %   0 ms  D  DOWN  1,35Gameservers US  162.75 ms  0 %  3 ms  D  UP  4,27Bigpoint Germany  83.25 ms  0 %  3 ms  C  DOWN  4,36*Total ping time is*  2068.25 ms     



*Total ping time is* *14805.5 ms*  0  10  56  21  7  11Greek servers  833.25  75,75 msInternational servers  11904  165,33 msGameservers  2068.25  108,86 ms



*Total ping time is* *14805.5 ms*


Speedtest results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





Test date and time is Πέμπτη 29-07-2010 and time 13:44:41Cogentco   0,96Mirrorservice   0,48Apple   1,03Nvidia   2,05Microsoft   2,11LeaseWeb   1,69ServerBoost   1,78ThinkBroadband   1,10Cachefly   1,57Ovh   0,33Ntua   2,06Forthnet   1,60Otenet   2,07RootBSD   0,82



*Average speed for 14 hosts*  1,40 MB/s
Detailed results for multihosts(Line capacity)

*Spoiler:*





 Host list by Someonefromhellftp://ftp.free.fr/ 0.15 MB/sftp://ftp.ovh.net/ 0.3 MB/sftp://ftp.hosteurope.de/ 0.1 MB/sftp://mirror.leaseweb.com/ 0.5 MB/sftp://ftp.sunet.se/ 0.1 MB/sftp://ftp.mirrorservice.org/ 0.15 MB/sftp://ftp.uni-kl.de/ 0.1 MB/sftp://ftp.funet.fi/ 0.15 MB/sftp://ftp5.gwdg.de/ 0.25 MB/sftp://mirror.sov.uk.goscomb.net/ 0.1 MB/sTest date and time is Πέμπτη 29-07-2010 and time 13:47:09 *Line speed for 10 hosts (parallel downloads) is*  1,90 MB/s

----------


## Ntalton

Ενα καπως καλυτερο, με αλλη ip:
Hostlist version  201007201336 by Someonefromhell, v0.45  Host OS & no. of CPUs  Windows XP x86 - 2 CPU cores BBRAS  loopback2004.med01.dsl.hol.gr[63.38.0.170]  WAN IP  91.138.xxx.xxx ISP & network  Hellas OnLine Electronic Communications S.A. - 91.138.128.0/17  Advertised via  [coming soon!] Test mode  All tests  Total test duration  172.297 sec Pings per host  4  Ping threads  4 Hosts alive  105 / 105  *Avg. latency*  *137.502 msec* Downloads ran for  10 sec each  *Max. speed*  *6.57 Mbps or 0.82 MB/sec* 
   

*Detailed ping results*

*Spoiler:*





*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Netone  23.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  A Hellas Online  24.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A OTE  25.75 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  A On Telecoms  26.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  A Vivodi  26.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Wind  26.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Cyta Hellas  26.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Forthnet  27.00 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  A Orange Business Hellas  27.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Vodafone  27.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A NTUA@GRNET  29.25 msec  0.00%   -1.00 msec  A Verizon Hellas  137.25 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  D *Group sum*  *426.25 msec*    *Group average*  *35.52 msec*  *0.00%*   *B*



*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Akamai  25.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  A Cachefly  71.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B DE-CIX  73.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Host-Europe Germany  74.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Tata Communications Germany  75.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C Serverloft Germany  76.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Level 3 Germany  79.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Telia Germany  80.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C PCCW Germany  81.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Cable&Wireless Germany  81.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C GEANT Netherlands  82.75 msec  0.00%  +1.50 msec  C Deutche Telecom Germany  84.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Tinet UK  87.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C Leaseweb Netherlands  87.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C Verizon Chech  87.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C British Telecom UK  88.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C Google CDN  88.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C Sprint Nextel France  89.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C PANAP  90.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C MIX  90.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C Opentransit France  90.50 msec  0.00%  +8.50 msec  C NL-IX  92.50 msec  0.00%  +1.75 msec  C Wanadoo Netherlands  92.50 msec  0.00%   -1.75 msec  C Google CDN  93.50 msec  0.00%  +7.50 msec  C AMS-IX  94.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C NTT Communications UK  94.50 msec  0.00%  +2.25 msec  C Hetzner Germany  95.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C America Online Transit Data Network UK  96.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C Global Crossing Germany  96.50 msec  0.00%  +7.50 msec  C LINX  97.00 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  C OVH  97.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C Tinet Netherlands  98.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C GEANT UK  99.50 msec  0.00%   -3.25 msec  C Hurricane Electric UK  102.50 msec  0.00%   -5.75 msec  C Savvis Germany  106.00 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  C Google CDN  108.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C Infostrada Italy  113.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C RIPN@MSK-IX  122.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Seabone Italy  132.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Telia US  162.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Cogent Communications US  164.50 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  D Sprint Nextel US  166.50 msec  0.00%   -1.00 msec  D Yahoo US  168.50 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  D AboveNet Netherlands  178.75 msec  0.00%  +2.00 msec  D Verizon US  179.00 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  D America Online Transit Data Network US  180.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Global Crossing US  184.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Allstream US  189.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Savvis US  189.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D AT&T US  191.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Softlayer US  197.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D ESPANIX  198.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D Bell Canada  199.00 msec  0.00%  +2.50 msec  D The Planet US  201.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  E Qwest US  202.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E Rackspace US  204.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  E Level 3 US  205.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Tata Communications US  216.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E AboveNet US  228.50 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  E Dreamhost US  232.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  E XO Communications US  234.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E Hurricane Electric US  237.25 msec  0.00%  +1.50 msec  E TW Telecom US  254.25 msec  0.00%  +8.00 msec  F Isnet South Africa  257.50 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  F Cogent Germany  262.00 msec  0.00%   -1.25 msec  F PCCW Hong Kong  329.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  F Maxnet New Zealand  365.00 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  F NTT Communicatons Japan  369.25 msec  0.00%  +4.00 msec  F Telstra Australia  380.50 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  F AboveNet Japan  387.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Optus Australia  395.00 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  F Pacnet Signapore  406.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  F ChinaNet China  432.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F *Group sum*  *11864.50 msec*    *Group average*  *162.53 msec*  *0.00%*   *D*



*Gameservers*

*Spoiler:*





G-Portal Germany  73.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B Esport-Servers Germany  74.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B K-Play Germany  75.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C 247CS Germany  78.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Clanhost Netherlands  81.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C Multiplay UK  87.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C GC-Server Germany  87.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C NGZ-Server Germany  89.25 msec  0.00%   -1.25 msec  C Dataplex Hungary  90.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C ServerFFS Netherlands  92.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C GS-NET Netherlands  92.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Bigpoint Germany  93.25 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  C NGI Italy  94.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C LB-Server Germany  94.50 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  C Jolt UK  96.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Fastweb Italy  114.00 msec  0.00%  +1.75 msec  C RDSNET Romania  118.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Gameservers US  155.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D EA US  216.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E Valve US  242.25 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  E *Group sum*  *2147.00 msec*    *Group average*  *107.35 msec*  *0.00%*   *C*

----------


## vaggospat13

Hostlist version  201007220909 by Someonefromhell, v0.45  Host OS & no. of CPUs  Windows XP x86 - 3 CPU cores BBRAS  bbras-llu-kln-01L0.forthnet.gr [194.219.231.70]  WAN IP  79.103.xxx.xxx ISP & network  FORTHnet - 79.103.0.0/17  Advertised via  [coming soon!] Test mode  All tests  Total test duration  162.094 sec Pings per host  4  Ping threads  4 Hosts alive  105 / 105  *Avg. latency*  *135.571 msec* Downloads ran for  10 sec each  *Max. speed*  *18.05 Mbps or 2.26 MB/sec* 
   

*Detailed ping results*

*Spoiler:*





*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NTUA@GRNET  28.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Forthnet  28.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A OTE  29.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Hellas Online  29.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A On Telecoms  30.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Netone  86.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Cyta Hellas  89.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C Vodafone  113.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Wind  125.75 msec  0.00%  +2.50 msec  D Orange Business Hellas  137.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Verizon Hellas  159.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Vivodi  182.00 msec  0.00%  +2.00 msec  D *Group sum*  *1039.25 msec*    *Group average*  *86.60 msec*  *0.00%*   *C*



*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Akamai  28.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Google CDN  69.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B PCCW Germany  70.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Tata Communications Germany  70.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Global Crossing Germany  70.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B DE-CIX  70.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B Serverloft Germany  70.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Host-Europe Germany  72.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Level 3 Germany  74.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Telia Germany  74.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B Hetzner Germany  74.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Cachefly  75.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C GEANT Netherlands  77.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Leaseweb Netherlands  77.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C AMS-IX  77.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Verizon Chech  78.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Opentransit France  79.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C PANAP  79.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Cable&Wireless Germany  80.50 msec  0.00%  +3.25 msec  C AboveNet Netherlands  80.75 msec  0.00%  +4.50 msec  C Google CDN  84.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Google CDN  84.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Cogent Germany  84.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Tinet Netherlands  85.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Sprint Nextel France  85.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C GEANT UK  85.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C MIX  86.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C America Online Transit Data Network UK  88.00 msec  0.00%   -1.75 msec  C Savvis Germany  88.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C NTT Communications UK  89.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C British Telecom UK  91.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Deutche Telecom Germany  92.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C Wanadoo Netherlands  93.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Tinet UK  93.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C NL-IX  95.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C LINX  96.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Seabone Italy  106.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Infostrada Italy  106.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C OVH  108.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Hurricane Electric UK  111.50 msec  0.00%   -2.50 msec  C ESPANIX  118.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C RIPN@MSK-IX  119.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Sprint Nextel US  158.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Verizon US  159.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D Telia US  161.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D America Online Transit Data Network US  166.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Cogent Communications US  167.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Global Crossing US  177.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Yahoo US  178.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D AT&T US  181.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D Allstream US  181.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Savvis US  186.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Qwest US  189.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Softlayer US  192.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D The Planet US  193.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Rackspace US  193.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Level 3 US  199.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Tata Communications US  210.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  E TW Telecom US  212.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E XO Communications US  231.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E AboveNet US  238.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Bell Canada  239.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E Hurricane Electric US  242.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E Dreamhost US  250.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F Isnet South Africa  335.00 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  F NTT Communicatons Japan  345.25 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  F Maxnet New Zealand  367.25 msec  0.00%  +5.00 msec  F AboveNet Japan  367.50 msec  0.00%   -1.50 msec  F Optus Australia  378.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Telstra Australia  381.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F PCCW Hong Kong  389.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F Pacnet Signapore  391.50 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  F ChinaNet China  404.50 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  F *Group sum*  *11217.50 msec*    *Group average*  *153.66 msec*  *0.00%*   *D*



*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





G-Portal Germany  69.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Esport-Servers Germany  70.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B 247CS Germany  72.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B K-Play Germany  72.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B NGZ-Server Germany  74.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B LB-Server Germany  74.75 msec  0.00%  +1.50 msec  B GS-NET Netherlands  76.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Clanhost Netherlands  77.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Bigpoint Germany  78.00 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  C NGI Italy  79.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C ServerFFS Netherlands  81.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C GC-Server Germany  83.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C Dataplex Hungary  86.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Multiplay UK  94.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Jolt UK  94.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C RDSNET Romania  97.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Fastweb Italy  101.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Gameservers US  158.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D EA US  192.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Valve US  244.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E *Group sum*  *1978.25 msec*    *Group average*  *98.91 msec*  *0.00%*   *C*

----------


## deniSun

Hostlist version  201007201336 by Someonefromhell, v0.45  Host OS & no. of CPUs  Windows 7 x86 - 2 CPU cores BBRAS  bbras-llu-lsf-13L0.forthnet.gr [213.16.253.156]  WAN IP  178.128.xxx.xxx ISP & network  FORTHnet - 178.128.192.0/18  Advertised via  [coming soon!] Test mode  All tests  Total test duration  160.103 sec Pings per host  4  Ping threads  4 Hosts alive  105 / 105  *Avg. latency*  *141.26 msec* Downloads ran for  10 sec each  *Max. speed*  *11.78 Mbps or 1.47 MB/sec* 
   

*Detailed ping results*

*Spoiler:*





*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NTUA@GRNET  37.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B Forthnet  37.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B On Telecoms  37.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B OTE  38.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Hellas Online  38.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B Cyta Hellas  83.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Netone  84.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Vodafone  122.75 msec  0.00%   -1.50 msec  C Wind  125.75 msec  0.00%  +4.00 msec  D Orange Business Hellas  140.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D Verizon Hellas  164.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D Vivodi  174.75 msec  0.00%  +3.25 msec  D *Group sum*  *1085.00 msec*    *Group average*  *90.42 msec*  *0.00%*   *C*



*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Akamai  37.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Serverloft Germany  72.50 msec  0.00%   -2.50 msec  B Tata Communications Germany  75.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Global Crossing Germany  75.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C DE-CIX  75.50 msec  0.00%  +2.00 msec  C Google CDN  76.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Cogent Germany  78.00 msec  0.00%  +3.00 msec  C Telia Germany  78.75 msec  0.00%  +2.75 msec  C AboveNet Netherlands  81.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Wanadoo Netherlands  82.00 msec  0.00%  +2.75 msec  C GEANT Netherlands  82.00 msec  0.00%  +2.25 msec  C Host-Europe Germany  82.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C Hetzner Germany  82.25 msec  0.00%   -1.75 msec  C Savvis Germany  82.25 msec  0.00%  +3.00 msec  C Leaseweb Netherlands  83.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Level 3 Germany  83.25 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  C Verizon Chech  84.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Opentransit France  84.75 msec  0.00%   -1.50 msec  C MIX  85.50 msec  0.00%  +2.25 msec  C Tinet Netherlands  85.50 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  C PANAP  85.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C AMS-IX  86.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C NL-IX  86.75 msec  0.00%   -2.25 msec  C Cable&Wireless Germany  86.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Deutche Telecom Germany  87.25 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  C Tinet UK  88.00 msec  0.00%  +2.00 msec  C Sprint Nextel France  88.75 msec  0.00%  +3.00 msec  C Google CDN  89.75 msec  0.00%  +2.25 msec  C LINX  90.00 msec  0.00%   -2.00 msec  C PCCW Germany  92.00 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  C America Online Transit Data Network UK  92.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C GEANT UK  92.75 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  C NTT Communications UK  92.75 msec  0.00%  +5.00 msec  C Cachefly  94.00 msec  0.00%   -1.75 msec  C Google CDN  94.75 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  C Seabone Italy  96.25 msec  0.00%  +1.50 msec  C OVH  98.00 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  C British Telecom UK  100.25 msec  0.00%   -2.00 msec  C Hurricane Electric UK  100.75 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  C Infostrada Italy  104.25 msec  0.00%   -5.25 msec  C ESPANIX  104.75 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  C RIPN@MSK-IX  131.50 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  D Telia US  166.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D Verizon US  171.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D Yahoo US  171.50 msec  0.00%  +2.00 msec  D America Online Transit Data Network US  172.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D Sprint Nextel US  173.25 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  D Cogent Communications US  175.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Global Crossing US  183.75 msec  0.00%   -1.75 msec  D Savvis US  190.50 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  D Allstream US  190.50 msec  0.00%  +2.25 msec  D AT&T US  197.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Qwest US  202.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E The Planet US  203.00 msec  0.00%   -3.00 msec  E Softlayer US  203.50 msec  0.00%   -2.50 msec  E Rackspace US  203.75 msec  0.00%  +1.50 msec  E Level 3 US  215.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E TW Telecom US  215.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  E AboveNet US  233.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E XO Communications US  240.75 msec  0.00%  +2.25 msec  E Bell Canada  244.75 msec  0.00%   -2.50 msec  E Dreamhost US  246.75 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  E Hurricane Electric US  262.00 msec  0.00%   -2.00 msec  F ChinaNet China  346.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Isnet South Africa  349.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Maxnet New Zealand  358.50 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  F Tata Communications US  367.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F AboveNet Japan  368.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F NTT Communicatons Japan  368.75 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  F PCCW Hong Kong  392.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  F Telstra Australia  393.50 msec  0.00%   -2.50 msec  F Optus Australia  400.75 msec  0.00%  +8.00 msec  F Pacnet Signapore  409.00 msec  25.00%   -5.33 msec  F *Group sum*  *11664.75 msec*    *Group average*  *159.79 msec*  *0.34%*   *D*



*Gameservers*

*Spoiler:*





G-Portal Germany  74.00 msec  0.00%  +2.50 msec  B Esport-Servers Germany  76.25 msec  0.00%  +2.25 msec  C 247CS Germany  78.00 msec  0.00%  +2.00 msec  C NGZ-Server Germany  79.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C K-Play Germany  81.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C Bigpoint Germany  82.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C ServerFFS Netherlands  85.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C LB-Server Germany  86.00 msec  0.00%  +2.25 msec  C GS-NET Netherlands  86.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Multiplay UK  87.00 msec  0.00%   -3.00 msec  C NGI Italy  89.25 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  C Clanhost Netherlands  89.75 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  C Jolt UK  89.75 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  C GC-Server Germany  90.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Dataplex Hungary  94.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C Fastweb Italy  102.25 msec  0.00%   -1.75 msec  C RDSNET Romania  104.75 msec  0.00%  +2.25 msec  C Gameservers US  163.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D EA US  201.25 msec  0.00%  +2.25 msec  E Valve US  242.25 msec  0.00%   -1.75 msec  E *Group sum*  *2082.50 msec*    *Group average*  *104.12 msec*  *0.00%*   *C*

----------


## prodromosfan

Hostlist version  201007201336 by Someonefromhell, v0.45  Host OS & no. of CPUs  Windows XP x86 - 2 CPU cores BBRAS  77.83.12.253  WAN IP  77.83.xxx.xxx ISP & network  Net One SA Autonomous System - 77.83.0.0/16  Advertised via  [coming soon!] Test mode  All tests  Total test duration  169.547 sec Pings per host  4  Ping threads  4 Hosts alive  105 / 105  *Avg. latency*  *132.605 msec* Downloads ran for  10 sec each  *Max. speed*  *11.33 Mbps or 1.42 MB/sec* 
   

*Detailed ping results*

*Spoiler:*





*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Wind  21.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  A OTE  21.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  A NTUA@GRNET  21.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  A Vivodi  21.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  A Hellas Online  21.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A On Telecoms  22.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Netone  22.25 msec  0.00%   -2.25 msec  A Cyta Hellas  23.75 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  A Forthnet  38.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B Vodafone  136.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Orange Business Hellas  145.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Verizon Hellas  164.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D *Group sum*  *659.50 msec*    *Group average*  *54.96 msec*  *0.00%*   *B*



*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Akamai  39.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B Seabone Italy  53.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Infostrada Italy  54.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B Google CDN  69.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Serverloft Germany  69.75 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  B OVH  72.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Host-Europe Germany  75.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Leaseweb Netherlands  75.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Cogent Germany  77.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Cable&Wireless Germany  77.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C AboveNet Netherlands  78.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Google CDN  79.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C PCCW Germany  80.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Global Crossing Germany  80.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Hetzner Germany  82.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C DE-CIX  82.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C Tata Communications Germany  83.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Tinet UK  83.75 msec  0.00%   -1.75 msec  C Cachefly  83.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Sprint Nextel France  84.00 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  C Level 3 Germany  85.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C LINX  85.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C NTT Communications UK  86.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C British Telecom UK  87.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C MIX  87.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C America Online Transit Data Network UK  88.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C PANAP  88.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C Savvis Germany  88.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C AMS-IX  92.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C Opentransit France  92.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C Telia Germany  95.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Google CDN  97.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C Hurricane Electric UK  97.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Wanadoo Netherlands  98.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Tinet Netherlands  98.50 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  C Deutche Telecom Germany  100.75 msec  0.00%  +7.00 msec  C Verizon Chech  102.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C GEANT UK  103.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C GEANT Netherlands  107.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C ESPANIX  110.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C NL-IX  113.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C RIPN@MSK-IX  130.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Sprint Nextel US  148.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Yahoo US  155.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D Verizon US  159.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Telia US  166.75 msec  0.00%  +4.25 msec  D Bell Canada  167.50 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  D Global Crossing US  168.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D America Online Transit Data Network US  172.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Cogent Communications US  179.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Allstream US  179.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D AT&T US  179.50 msec  0.00%   -1.25 msec  D Qwest US  188.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Level 3 US  195.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D Savvis US  196.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Tata Communications US  197.50 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  D Softlayer US  200.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E TW Telecom US  201.75 msec  0.00%   -1.50 msec  E The Planet US  201.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  E XO Communications US  217.75 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  E Rackspace US  221.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Dreamhost US  230.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Hurricane Electric US  236.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  E AboveNet US  240.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  E PCCW Hong Kong  323.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  F NTT Communicatons Japan  356.75 msec  0.00%   -3.75 msec  F Maxnet New Zealand  366.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Telstra Australia  367.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F AboveNet Japan  373.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Isnet South Africa  375.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F ChinaNet China  381.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Optus Australia  390.00 msec  0.00%  +2.50 msec  F Pacnet Signapore  393.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  F *Group sum*  *11152.50 msec*    *Group average*  *152.77 msec*  *0.00%*   *D*



*Gameservers*

*Spoiler:*





G-Portal Germany  69.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B NGZ-Server Germany  70.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Fastweb Italy  71.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B LB-Server Germany  75.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C GS-NET Netherlands  76.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Jolt UK  83.50 msec  0.00%  +1.75 msec  C Esport-Servers Germany  83.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C 247CS Germany  83.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C Multiplay UK  86.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C ServerFFS Netherlands  92.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C K-Play Germany  92.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C GC-Server Germany  93.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Dataplex Hungary  96.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C NGI Italy  98.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Bigpoint Germany  100.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Clanhost Netherlands  108.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C RDSNET Romania  115.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Gameservers US  156.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D EA US  210.75 msec  0.00%  +2.50 msec  E Valve US  245.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E *Group sum*  *2111.50 msec*    *Group average*  *105.58 msec*  *0.00%*   *C*

----------


## vaggospat13

Hostlist version  201007220909 by Someonefromhell, v0.45  Host OS & no. of CPUs  Windows XP x86 - 3 CPU cores BBRAS  bbras-llu-kln-01L0.forthnet.gr [194.219.231.70]  WAN IP  79.103.xxx.xxx ISP & network  FORTHnet - 79.103.0.0/17  Advertised via  [coming soon!] Test mode  All tests  Total test duration  161.281 sec Pings per host  4  Ping threads  4 Hosts alive  105 / 105  *Avg. latency*  *135.517 msec* Downloads ran for  10 sec each  *Max. speed*  *18.14 Mbps or 2.27 MB/sec* 
   

*Detailed ping results*

*Spoiler:*





*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  29.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A On Telecoms  29.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A NTUA@GRNET  29.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  A Forthnet  29.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A OTE  29.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Netone  86.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Cyta Hellas  88.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C Vodafone  114.00 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  C Wind  128.00 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  D Orange Business Hellas  138.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Verizon Hellas  159.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Vivodi  164.25 msec  0.00%   -1.75 msec  D *Group sum*  *1026.50 msec*    *Group average*  *85.54 msec*  *0.00%*   *C*



*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Akamai  30.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B DE-CIX  70.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Global Crossing Germany  70.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Serverloft Germany  70.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B Tata Communications Germany  70.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B PCCW Germany  70.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B Hetzner Germany  74.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Host-Europe Germany  74.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B Cachefly  75.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C AboveNet Netherlands  77.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Verizon Chech  77.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C Leaseweb Netherlands  77.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Cable&Wireless Germany  78.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Level 3 Germany  78.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C AMS-IX  78.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C Opentransit France  79.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C GEANT Netherlands  79.25 msec  0.00%  +2.25 msec  C PANAP  79.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Google CDN  80.00 msec  0.00%   -5.25 msec  C Google CDN  83.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Telia Germany  83.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Cogent Germany  83.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C Sprint Nextel France  85.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Tinet Netherlands  85.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C America Online Transit Data Network UK  85.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C NTT Communications UK  85.50 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  C Savvis Germany  86.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C GEANT UK  86.25 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  C MIX  88.25 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  C British Telecom UK  90.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Wanadoo Netherlands  93.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Deutche Telecom Germany  93.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Tinet UK  94.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C NL-IX  95.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C LINX  96.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C Google CDN  99.50 msec  0.00%  +16.25 msec  C Seabone Italy  105.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Hurricane Electric UK  106.00 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  C Infostrada Italy  107.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C OVH  108.50 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  C ESPANIX  109.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C RIPN@MSK-IX  120.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Verizon US  158.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Telia US  162.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Sprint Nextel US  163.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D America Online Transit Data Network US  166.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Cogent Communications US  167.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Yahoo US  177.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Global Crossing US  178.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D AT&T US  179.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Allstream US  181.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Savvis US  187.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Qwest US  191.00 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  D The Planet US  192.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Rackspace US  193.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Softlayer US  193.50 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  D Level 3 US  199.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D TW Telecom US  212.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E Tata Communications US  213.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  E AboveNet US  231.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E XO Communications US  232.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E Bell Canada  240.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  E Hurricane Electric US  242.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E Dreamhost US  250.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F Isnet South Africa  335.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F NTT Communicatons Japan  342.25 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  F Maxnet New Zealand  358.25 msec  0.00%   -1.75 msec  F AboveNet Japan  365.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  F Optus Australia  376.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F Telstra Australia  382.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F PCCW Hong Kong  389.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  F Pacnet Signapore  391.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  F ChinaNet China  404.75 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  F *Group sum*  *11220.75 msec*    *Group average*  *153.71 msec*  *0.00%*   *D*



*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





G-Portal Germany  70.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B Esport-Servers Germany  70.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B K-Play Germany  72.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B 247CS Germany  72.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B NGZ-Server Germany  74.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B GS-NET Netherlands  77.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C LB-Server Germany  77.00 msec  0.00%   -2.00 msec  C Clanhost Netherlands  77.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Bigpoint Germany  77.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C NGI Italy  79.50 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  C ServerFFS Netherlands  80.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C GC-Server Germany  82.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Dataplex Hungary  85.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Multiplay UK  94.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Jolt UK  95.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C RDSNET Romania  98.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Fastweb Italy  102.25 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  C Gameservers US  159.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D EA US  193.75 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  D Valve US  243.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E *Group sum*  *1982.00 msec*    *Group average*  *99.10 msec*  *0.00%*   *C*






τωρα τελευταια μια χαρα παει μη το ματιασω

----------


## prodromosfan

*ISP  Net One SA - IP 77.83. xxxxx - BBRAS 0m77.83.12.253 - Network  77.83.0.0/16* *Network Advertised via * *Telecom Italia Sparkle*Test date and time is Πέμπτη 29-07-2010 and time 16:32:52 - script ver 1.1 download*Microsoft Windows XP Professional   - 2 Threads(2 CPUs), List by Someonefromhell, v0.45* * resolve in 63 ms - NIC SiS 900-Based PCI προσαρμογέας FAST ETHERNET - Πακέτο χρονοδιαγράμματος Miniport 0 Mbps**Time to fetch webpage 1.1807774 seconds* 
prepend info

*Spoiler:*





 no prepending




Ping results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





*MOS (mean opinion score), is scaled from 5=best to 1=worst*
*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  26.25 ms  0 %  17 ms  A  UP  4,37Wind  21.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  UP  4,39On Telecoms  21.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,39Vivodi  21.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  A  DOWN  4,39Forthnet  39.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  UP  4,38OTE  21 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,39Netone  19.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,39NTUA@GRNET  21 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  UP  4,39Vodafone  136.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,33Orange Business Hellas  145.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,32Verizon Hellas  164.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,27Cyta Hellas  22.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  A  UP  4,39*Total ping time is*  660.25 ms     




*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





DE-CIX  81.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36AMS-IX  92.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,35LINX  86.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36NL-IX  113.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,34RIPN@MSK-IX  131.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,33ESPANIX  115.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  UP  4,34MIX  87.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36PANAP  88.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36Akamai  38 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Cachefly  83.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36Google CDN  77.5 ms  0 %  -28 ms  C  UP  4,39Google CDN  95.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Google CDN  79.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,36Yahoo US  154.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,31AT&T US  177.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  DOWN  4,23Global Crossing US  168.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,26Level 3 US  196 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,18Telia US  163.5 ms  0 %  5 ms  D  UP  4,25Qwest US  187.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,21Tata Communications US  198 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,17Verizon US  158.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,30Savvis US  203 ms  0 %  -2 ms  E  UP  4,18America Online Transit Data Network US  173 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,26Cogent Communications US  180 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,23Hurricane Electric US  236.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  DOWN  4,04AboveNet US  252.5 ms  0 %  52 ms  F  UP  3,53XO Communications US  217 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  DOWN  4,11Sprint Nextel US  148.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,11Allstream US  179.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,24TW Telecom US  200.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  UP  4,17Deutche Telecom Germany  88.75 ms  0 %  3 ms  C  UP  4,35Global Crossing Germany  80.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Cogent Germany  77.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36Telia Germany  100.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35Level 3 Germany  88 ms  0 %  -11 ms  C  UP  4,37Tata Communications Germany  83.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36Savvis Germany  97 ms  0 %  38 ms  C  UP  4,26Cable&Wireless Germany  78 ms  0 %  -2 ms  C  UP  4,37PCCW Germany  79.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  UP  4,36NTT Communications UK  83.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36America Online Transit Data Network UK  87.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36Tinet UK  87 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36GEANT UK  103 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35British Telecom UK  85.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36Hurricane Electric UK  97.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,35Tinet Netherlands  98.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35AboveNet Netherlands  78.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  UP  4,36Wanadoo Netherlands  97.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35GEANT Netherlands  107.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,35Opentransit France  92.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,35Sprint Nextel France  83.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,36Seabone Italy  54.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  B  UP  4,38Infostrada Italy  54 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,38Telstra Australia  367 ms  0 %  -3 ms  F  UP  3,51Optus Australia  393 ms  0 %  -10 ms  F  UP  3,45NTT Communicatons Japan  366.5 ms  0 %  -50 ms  F  UP  3,93AboveNet Japan  373.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  UP  3,44Verizon Chech  102.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,35ChinaNet China  382 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  UP  3,40PCCW Hong Kong  323.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  UP  3,68Pacnet Signapore  393.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  UP  3,34Isnet South Africa  375.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  UP  3,43Maxnet New Zealand  366 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  UP  3,48Bell Canada  167.5 ms  0 %  3 ms  D  UP  4,25Leaseweb Netherlands  75.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  UP  4,36The Planet US  202 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  UP  4,17Softlayer US  201 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  UP  4,16Dreamhost US  230.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  UP  4,06Rackspace US  220.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  E  UP  4,12Serverloft Germany  69 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Host-Europe Germany  74.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,36Hetzner Germany  82 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36OVH  71.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,37*Total ping time is*  11186.25 ms     




*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGI Italy  98.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35Fastweb Italy  74 ms  0 %  -11 ms  B  UP  4,38NGZ-Server Germany  70.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37K-Play Germany  92.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,35GC-Server Germany  94 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35247CS Germany  83.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  UP  4,36Esport-Servers Germany  83.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36LB-Server Germany  75.5 ms  0 %  4 ms  C  UP  4,36G-Portal Germany  69.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37Jolt UK  83.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36Multiplay UK  85.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36ServerFFS Netherlands  92.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35GS-NET Netherlands  76 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36Clanhost Netherlands  107.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35RDSNET Romania  115.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,34Dataplex Hungary  95.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  UP  4,35EA US  206.25 ms  0 %  3 ms  E  UP  4,13Valve US  245.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  E  UP  4,00Gameservers US  157 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,31Bigpoint Germany  99.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35*Total ping time is*  2105.25 ms     



*Total ping time is* *13951.75 ms*  8  10  49  18  10  10Greek servers  660.25  60,02 msInternational servers  11186.25  155,36 msGameservers  2105.25  110,80 ms



*Total ping time is* *13951.75 ms*


........Auto merged post: prodromosfan πρόσθεσε 3 λεπτά και 26 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Speedtest results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





Test date and time is Πέμπτη 29-07-2010 and time 16:35:55Cogentco   0,00Mirrorservice   0,27Apple   1,23Nvidia   1,44Microsoft   1,68LeaseWeb   0,68ServerBoost   0,52ThinkBroadband   0,39Cachefly   0,67Ovh   0,49Ntua   1,66Forthnet   1,09Otenet   1,58RootBSD   0,19



*Average speed for 14 hosts*  0,85 MB/s
Detailed results for multihosts(Line capacity)

*Spoiler:*





 Host list by Someonefromhellftp://ftp.free.fr/ 0.15 MB/sftp://ftp.ovh.net/ 0.25 MB/sftp://ftp.hosteurope.de/ 0.15 MB/sftp://mirror.leaseweb.com/ 0.2 MB/sftp://ftp.sunet.se/ 0.15 MB/sftp://ftp.mirrorservice.org/ 0.1 MB/sftp://ftp.uni-kl.de/ 0.2 MB/sftp://ftp.funet.fi/ 0.1 MB/sftp://ftp5.gwdg.de/ 0.05 MB/sftp://mirror.sov.uk.goscomb.net/ 0.05 MB/sTest date and time is Πέμπτη 29-07-2010 and time 16:38:20 *Line speed for 10 hosts (parallel downloads) is*  1,40 MB/s

----------


## vaggospat13

*ISP  FORTHnet SA - IP 79.103 xxxxx - BBRAS 194.219.231.70 - Network  79.103.0.0/17* *Network Advertised via * *Level 3 Communications*Test date and time is Πέμπτη 29-07-2010 and time 18:19:55 - script ver 1.1 download*Microsoft Windows 7 Ultimate        - 2 Threads(3 CPUs), List by Someonefromhell, v0.45* * resolve in 112 ms - NIC Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller 100 Mbps**Time to fetch webpage 1.9335606 seconds* 
prepend info

*Spoiler:*





 no prepending




Ping results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





*MOS (mean opinion score), is scaled from 5=best to 1=worst*
*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  29.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  UP  4,39Wind  124.25 ms  0 %  -2 ms  C  UP  4,34On Telecoms  29.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  UP  4,39Vivodi  94.25 ms  0 %  -4 ms  C  UP  4,36Forthnet  28 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,39OTE  29.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  UP  4,39Netone  86.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36NTUA@GRNET  29 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,39Vodafone  120.75 ms  0 %  -12 ms  C  UP  4,35Orange Business Hellas  138 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,33Verizon Hellas  158.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,29Cyta Hellas  89.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36*Total ping time is*  957.25 ms     




*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





DE-CIX  70.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37AMS-IX  77.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36LINX  96.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,35NL-IX  95.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,35RIPN@MSK-IX  120 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,34ESPANIX  109.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,34MIX  86 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36PANAP  78.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36Akamai  28.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,39Cachefly  75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,36Google CDN  69.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Google CDN  87 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36Google CDN  83.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36Yahoo US  177.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,24AT&T US  179.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,23Global Crossing US  177.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,24Level 3 US  200 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,17Telia US  162.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  UP  4,27Qwest US  189.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  UP  4,19Tata Communications US  216.25 ms  0 %  3 ms  E  UP  4,10Verizon US  159.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,29Savvis US  186.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,22America Online Transit Data Network US  166.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,27Cogent Communications US  167 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,27Hurricane Electric US  242.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  UP  4,02AboveNet US  231 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  UP  4,06XO Communications US  231.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  E  UP  4,05Sprint Nextel US  158.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,30Allstream US  181 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,23TW Telecom US  213.25 ms  0 %  5 ms  E  UP  4,09Deutche Telecom Germany  92.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,35Global Crossing Germany  70 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Cogent Germany  83.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36Telia Germany  71.75 ms  0 %  -8 ms  B  UP  4,38Level 3 Germany  73.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,36Tata Communications Germany  70.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37Savvis Germany  86.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36Cable&Wireless Germany  104.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35PCCW Germany  70 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37NTT Communications UK  82.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36America Online Transit Data Network UK  90 ms  0 %  24 ms  C  UP  4,33Tinet UK  96.25 ms  0 %  -11 ms  C  UP  4,36GEANT UK  85 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36British Telecom UK  90.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,35Hurricane Electric UK  106.5 ms  0 %  -8 ms  C  UP  4,36Tinet Netherlands  86 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36AboveNet Netherlands  77.75 ms  0 %  -2 ms  C  UP  4,37Wanadoo Netherlands  94.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,35GEANT Netherlands  77.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36Opentransit France  79.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36Sprint Nextel France  85.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36Seabone Italy  115.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  UP  4,34Infostrada Italy  106 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  UP  4,34Telstra Australia  382.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  UP  3,39Optus Australia  376.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  UP  3,43NTT Communicatons Japan  352 ms  0 %  4 ms  F  UP  3,51AboveNet Japan  365 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  UP  3,48Verizon Chech  77.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36ChinaNet China  404.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  F  UP  3,30PCCW Hong Kong  389.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  UP  3,36Pacnet Signapore  391 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  UP  3,36Isnet South Africa  334.25 ms  0 %  -3 ms  F  UP  3,66Maxnet New Zealand  356.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  UP  3,52Bell Canada  239.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  UP  4,03Leaseweb Netherlands  77.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36The Planet US  192.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,20Softlayer US  192.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,20Dreamhost US  250.25 ms  0 %  1 ms   UP  3,98Rackspace US  193.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,19Serverloft Germany  70.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37Host-Europe Germany  73 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Hetzner Germany  74.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  UP  4,36OVH  107.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,34*Total ping time is*  11211.75 ms     




*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGI Italy  79 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  UP  4,36Fastweb Italy  101.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  UP  4,35NGZ-Server Germany  74.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,37K-Play Germany  71.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37GC-Server Germany  82.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36247CS Germany  72 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  UP  4,36Esport-Servers Germany  69.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37LB-Server Germany  74.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,36G-Portal Germany  70.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37Jolt UK  94.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  UP  4,35Multiplay UK  94 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35ServerFFS Netherlands  81.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36GS-NET Netherlands  76.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36Clanhost Netherlands  77 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36RDSNET Romania  98.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,35Dataplex Hungary  85.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  UP  4,36EA US  194.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,18Valve US  243.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  UP  4,01Gameservers US  159.75 ms  0 %  -4 ms  D  UP  4,31Bigpoint Germany  77.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36*Total ping time is*  1978.75 ms     



*Total ping time is* *14147.75 ms*  6  17  46  19  7  9Greek servers  957.25  87,02 msInternational servers  11211.75  155,72 msGameservers  1978.75  104,14 ms



*Total ping time is* *14147.75 ms*


Speedtest results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





Test date and time is Πέμπτη 29-07-2010 and time 18:21:17Cogentco   1,13Mirrorservice   0,39Apple   1,53Nvidia   2,23Microsoft   1,29LeaseWeb   1,21ServerBoost   2,11ThinkBroadband   1,32Cachefly   1,71Ovh   0,97Ntua   1,69Forthnet   1,87Otenet   2,45RootBSD   0,79



*Average speed for 14 hosts*  1,48 MB/s
Detailed results for multihosts(Line capacity)

*Spoiler:*





 Host list by Someonefromhellftp://ftp.free.fr/ 0.35 MB/sftp://ftp.ovh.net/ 0.3 MB/sftp://ftp.hosteurope.de/ 0.15 MB/sftp://mirror.leaseweb.com/ 0.2 MB/sftp://ftp.sunet.se/ 0.25 MB/sftp://ftp.mirrorservice.org/ 0.2 MB/sftp://ftp.uni-kl.de/ 0.3 MB/sftp://ftp.funet.fi/ 0.1 MB/sftp://ftp5.gwdg.de/ 0.3 MB/sftp://mirror.sov.uk.goscomb.net/ 0 MB/sTest date and time is Πέμπτη 29-07-2010 and time 18:23:43 *Line speed for 10 hosts (parallel downloads) is*  2,15 MB/s

----------


## deniSun

Hostlist version  201007201336 by Someonefromhell, v0.45  Host OS & no. of CPUs  Windows 7 x86 - 2 CPU cores BBRAS  bbras-llu-lsf-13L0.forthnet.gr [213.16.253.156]  WAN IP  178.128.xxx.xxx ISP & network  FORTHnet - 178.128.192.0/18  Advertised via  [coming soon!] Test mode  All tests  Total test duration  159.557 sec Pings per host  4  Ping threads  4 Hosts alive  105 / 105  *Avg. latency*  *141.562 msec* Downloads ran for  10 sec each  *Max. speed*  *11.71 Mbps or 1.46 MB/sec* 
   

*Detailed ping results*

*Spoiler:*





*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Forthnet  36.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Hellas Online  37.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B NTUA@GRNET  38.00 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  B OTE  38.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B On Telecoms  40.25 msec  0.00%   -1.00 msec  B Netone  79.75 msec  0.00%  +2.50 msec  C Cyta Hellas  82.25 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  C Vodafone  121.00 msec  0.00%  +2.50 msec  C Wind  123.50 msec  0.00%  +3.00 msec  C Vivodi  137.75 msec  0.00%  +2.75 msec  D Orange Business Hellas  140.25 msec  0.00%   -2.00 msec  D Verizon Hellas  163.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D *Group sum*  *1037.75 msec*    *Group average*  *86.48 msec*  *0.00%*   *C*



*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Akamai  36.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Cogent Germany  74.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Global Crossing Germany  75.00 msec  0.00%  +3.00 msec  C Serverloft Germany  76.25 msec  0.00%   -1.75 msec  C Host-Europe Germany  76.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C DE-CIX  77.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Tata Communications Germany  78.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Telia Germany  79.00 msec  0.00%  +2.25 msec  C Level 3 Germany  79.75 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  C Hetzner Germany  80.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Leaseweb Netherlands  81.50 msec  0.00%  +2.50 msec  C AboveNet Netherlands  83.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C Verizon Chech  83.50 msec  0.00%   -1.75 msec  C Savvis Germany  83.50 msec  0.00%   -2.50 msec  C Wanadoo Netherlands  83.75 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  C AMS-IX  84.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Deutche Telecom Germany  84.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C GEANT Netherlands  84.75 msec  0.00%   -2.25 msec  C Tinet Netherlands  84.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Cable&Wireless Germany  84.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C MIX  87.50 msec  0.00%  +2.25 msec  C NL-IX  88.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Google CDN  89.00 msec  0.00%  +3.00 msec  C PCCW Germany  89.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C Google CDN  89.00 msec  0.00%   -3.00 msec  C Opentransit France  89.75 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  C Google CDN  90.25 msec  0.00%   -2.50 msec  C Sprint Nextel France  90.25 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  C PANAP  90.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C Cachefly  91.25 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  C Tinet UK  93.25 msec  0.00%  +9.50 msec  C NTT Communications UK  94.00 msec  0.00%  +2.00 msec  C Seabone Italy  94.25 msec  0.00%   -1.50 msec  C OVH  95.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C GEANT UK  96.25 msec  0.00%   -2.25 msec  C America Online Transit Data Network UK  96.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C LINX  96.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Infostrada Italy  97.50 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  C Hurricane Electric UK  100.25 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  C ESPANIX  100.75 msec  0.00%   -2.00 msec  C British Telecom UK  113.00 msec  0.00%   -1.75 msec  C RIPN@MSK-IX  130.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D Telia US  168.50 msec  0.00%   -2.50 msec  D Sprint Nextel US  170.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Verizon US  172.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D Yahoo US  179.25 msec  0.00%   -2.00 msec  D America Online Transit Data Network US  180.00 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  D Cogent Communications US  183.25 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  D Global Crossing US  184.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D Savvis US  192.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Allstream US  192.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Qwest US  198.75 msec  0.00%  +3.00 msec  D Softlayer US  200.50 msec  0.00%  +2.25 msec  E AT&T US  200.75 msec  0.00%   -1.50 msec  E Rackspace US  203.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E The Planet US  205.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  E TW Telecom US  211.75 msec  0.00%   -2.25 msec  E Level 3 US  214.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  E XO Communications US  241.75 msec  0.00%  +3.25 msec  E AboveNet US  242.00 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  E Bell Canada  242.25 msec  0.00%   -2.25 msec  E Hurricane Electric US  270.00 msec  0.00%   -2.00 msec  F Dreamhost US  273.25 msec  0.00%   -1.25 msec  F ChinaNet China  349.75 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  F Isnet South Africa  356.75 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  F Maxnet New Zealand  357.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F Tata Communications US  364.00 msec  0.00%   -2.00 msec  F NTT Communicatons Japan  366.50 msec  0.00%  +2.50 msec  F AboveNet Japan  371.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F PCCW Hong Kong  383.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  F Telstra Australia  390.50 msec  0.00%   -2.50 msec  F Optus Australia  404.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  F Pacnet Signapore  406.50 msec  0.00%  +3.75 msec  F *Group sum*  *11751.00 msec*    *Group average*  *160.97 msec*  *0.00%*   *D*



*Gameservers*

*Spoiler:*





G-Portal Germany  76.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C Esport-Servers Germany  78.50 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  C 247CS Germany  79.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C LB-Server Germany  80.75 msec  0.00%   -1.50 msec  C K-Play Germany  81.50 msec  0.00%  +3.25 msec  C NGZ-Server Germany  82.00 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  C GS-NET Netherlands  84.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Bigpoint Germany  84.50 msec  0.00%   -2.50 msec  C Clanhost Netherlands  85.00 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  C Multiplay UK  86.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C GC-Server Germany  86.50 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  C NGI Italy  88.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C ServerFFS Netherlands  89.00 msec  0.00%  +2.50 msec  C Jolt UK  89.25 msec  0.00%  +2.25 msec  C Dataplex Hungary  93.25 msec  0.00%  +1.50 msec  C Fastweb Italy  96.50 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  C RDSNET Romania  103.25 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  C Gameservers US  159.75 msec  0.00%  +2.75 msec  D EA US  206.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Valve US  244.00 msec  0.00%  +2.00 msec  E *Group sum*  *2075.25 msec*    *Group average*  *103.76 msec*  *0.00%*   *C*

----------


## nnn

*ISP  FORTHnet SA - IP 79.103 xxxxx - BBRAS 194.219.231.70 - Network  79.103.0.0/17* *Network Advertised via * *Level 3 Communications*Test date and time is Πέμπτη 29-07-2010 and time 21:32:33 - script ver 1.1 download*Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium    - 2 Threads(2 CPUs), List by Someonefromhell, v0.45* *   DNS Server: 193.92.3.11 resolve in 31 ms - NIC Dell Wireless 1390 WLAN Mini-Card 54 Mbps**Time to fetch webpage 1.0548451 seconds* 
prepend info

*Spoiler:*





 no prepending




Ping results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





*MOS (mean opinion score), is scaled from 5=best to 1=worst*
*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  8 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Wind  107.25 ms  0 %  -3 ms  C  UP  4,35On Telecoms  8.75 ms  0 %  -2 ms  A  UP  4,40Vivodi  289.75 ms  0 %  14 ms  F  UP  3,71Forthnet  7.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  UP  4,40OTE  7.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Netone  67.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37NTUA@GRNET  7.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Vodafone  92.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Orange Business Hellas  116.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,34Verizon Hellas  139 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,33Cyta Hellas  65.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37*Total ping time is*  917.25 ms     




*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





DE-CIX  49.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38AMS-IX  56.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,38LINX  68.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37NL-IX  75.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36RIPN@MSK-IX  99 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,35ESPANIX  94.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35MIX  65 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37PANAP  57.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Akamai  73 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Cachefly  54.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37Google CDN  53 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,38Google CDN  66 ms  0 %  -6 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Google CDN  63 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Yahoo US  159.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,29AT&T US  157 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  DOWN  4,31Global Crossing US  154.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,30Level 3 US  180.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,23Telia US  142.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,32Qwest US  169.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,27Tata Communications US  188.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,22Verizon US  138.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  DOWN  4,33Savvis US  165.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  DOWN  4,28America Online Transit Data Network US  148 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,32Cogent Communications US  142.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,32Hurricane Electric US  221.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  E  DOWN  4,11AboveNet US  207 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  DOWN  4,15XO Communications US  212.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  DOWN  4,13Sprint Nextel US  135.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,33Allstream US  158.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,30TW Telecom US  189.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  DOWN  4,21Deutche Telecom Germany  72.5 ms  0 %  3 ms  B  UP  4,36Global Crossing Germany  49 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Cogent Germany  62.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Telia Germany  56.5 ms  0 %  19 ms  B  UP  4,35Level 3 Germany  53 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Tata Communications Germany  48.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Savvis Germany  66.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Cable&Wireless Germany  56 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,38PCCW Germany  49 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38NTT Communications UK  72.25 ms  0 %  33 ms  B  DOWN  4,33America Online Transit Data Network UK  64 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Tinet UK  72.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37GEANT UK  64 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37British Telecom UK  67.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Hurricane Electric UK  67.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Tinet Netherlands  64.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37AboveNet Netherlands  55.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Wanadoo Netherlands  70.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  DOWN  4,36GEANT Netherlands  56.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Opentransit France  58 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Sprint Nextel France  64.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Seabone Italy  81 ms  0 %  -3 ms  C  UP  4,36Infostrada Italy  86 ms  0 %  5 ms  C  UP  4,35Telstra Australia  362 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  DOWN  3,50Optus Australia  361 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  DOWN  3,51NTT Communicatons Japan  337 ms  0 %  29 ms  F  DOWN  3,34AboveNet Japan  345 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  DOWN  3,58Verizon Chech  56 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38ChinaNet China  382.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  F  DOWN  3,41PCCW Hong Kong  374 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  DOWN  3,44Pacnet Signapore  373 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  DOWN  3,45Isnet South Africa  314.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  DOWN  3,72Maxnet New Zealand  334 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  DOWN  3,63Bell Canada  217 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  DOWN  4,11Leaseweb Netherlands  57.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,38The Planet US  172 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,26Softlayer US  173 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,26Dreamhost US  218 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  DOWN  4,11Rackspace US  175.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,24Serverloft Germany  49.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Host-Europe Germany  52 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Hetzner Germany  53 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38OVH  71.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37*Total ping time is*  9683.25 ms     




*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGI Italy  57.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Fastweb Italy  74 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37NGZ-Server Germany  53 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38K-Play Germany  51.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,38GC-Server Germany  61.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37247CS Germany  51 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Esport-Servers Germany  49 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  DOWN  4,38LB-Server Germany  57.5 ms  0 %  7 ms  B  DOWN  4,37G-Portal Germany  49 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Jolt UK  68.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Multiplay UK  67.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37ServerFFS Netherlands  60 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37GS-NET Netherlands  56 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Clanhost Netherlands  56.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37RDSNET Romania  77.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Dataplex Hungary  65 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37EA US  173.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,25Valve US  224.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  DOWN  4,09Gameservers US  137.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  DOWN  4,33Bigpoint Germany  56.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37*Total ping time is*  1545.75 ms     



*Total ping time is* *12146.25 ms*  5  55  9  20  6  10Greek servers  917.25  83,39 msInternational servers  9683.25  134,49 msGameservers  1545.75  81,36 ms



*Total ping time is* *12146.25 ms*


Speedtest results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





Test date and time is Πέμπτη 29-07-2010 and time 21:33:57Cogentco   0,85Mirrorservice   0,65Apple   1,43Nvidia   1,82Microsoft   1,79LeaseWeb   2,01ServerBoost   2,02ThinkBroadband   1,23Cachefly   1,91Ovh   1,10Ntua   1,45Forthnet   2,35Otenet   2,36RootBSD   0,61



*Average speed for 14 hosts*  1,54 MB/s
Detailed results for multihosts(Line capacity)

*Spoiler:*





 Host list by Someonefromhellftp://ftp.free.fr/ 0.25 MB/sftp://ftp.ovh.net/ 0.15 MB/sftp://ftp.hosteurope.de/ 0.2 MB/sftp://mirror.leaseweb.com/ 0.25 MB/sftp://ftp.sunet.se/ 0.25 MB/sftp://ftp.mirrorservice.org/ 0.15 MB/sftp://ftp.uni-kl.de/ 0.4 MB/sftp://ftp.funet.fi/ 0.15 MB/sftp://ftp5.gwdg.de/ 0.15 MB/sftp://mirror.sov.uk.goscomb.net/ 0.1 MB/sTest date and time is Πέμπτη 29-07-2010 and time 21:36:22 *Line speed for 10 hosts (parallel downloads) is*  2,05 MB/s

----------


## iakinthos

Hostlist version  201007220909 by Someonefromhell, v0.45  Host OS & no. of CPUs  Windows 7 x64 - 4 CPU cores BBRAS  loopback2004.med01.dsl.hol.gr [62.38.0.170]  WAN IP  89.210.xxx.xxx ISP & network  Hellas OnLine Electronic Communications S.A. - 89.210.0.0/16  Advertised via  [coming soon!] Test mode  All tests  Total test duration  159.852 sec Pings per host  4  Ping threads  4 Hosts alive  105 / 105  *Avg. latency*  *150.788 msec* Downloads ran for  10 sec each  *Max. speed*  *4.00 Mbps or 0.50 MB/sec* 
   

*Detailed ping results*

*Spoiler:*





*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  21.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Wind  21.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Orange Business Hellas  21.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A NTUA@GRNET  21.75 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  A Netone  22.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A OTE  22.00 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  A Vivodi  22.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  A Cyta Hellas  22.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Forthnet  22.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Vodafone  22.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A On Telecoms  22.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  A Verizon Hellas  164.25 msec  0.00%  +7.00 msec  D *Group sum*  *406.25 msec*    *Group average*  *33.85 msec*  *0.00%*   *B*



*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Akamai  21.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Telia Germany  69.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B AMS-IX  76.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Level 3 Germany  78.00 msec  0.00%  +6.50 msec  C America Online Transit Data Network UK  88.75 msec  0.00%  +6.75 msec  C Leaseweb Netherlands  90.75 msec  0.00%  +6.50 msec  C Hetzner Germany  91.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Tata Communications Germany  93.25 msec  0.00%  +6.75 msec  C NTT Communications UK  95.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C NL-IX  96.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C Serverloft Germany  97.75 msec  0.00%   -6.50 msec  C British Telecom UK  99.50 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  C DE-CIX  99.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C Verizon Chech  102.25 msec  0.00%   -6.00 msec  C OVH  102.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Opentransit France  103.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Host-Europe Germany  103.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C Google CDN  105.00 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  C Google CDN  106.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C PANAP  106.25 msec  0.00%   -6.50 msec  C PCCW Germany  106.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Global Crossing Germany  107.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Cachefly  107.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Deutche Telecom Germany  108.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C LINX  110.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C Wanadoo Netherlands  111.75 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  C MIX  112.00 msec  0.00%   -1.00 msec  C GEANT UK  112.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Savvis Germany  112.75 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  C Cable&Wireless Germany  114.00 msec  0.00%   -1.50 msec  C GEANT Netherlands  115.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Sprint Nextel France  115.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Tinet Netherlands  115.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C Google CDN  116.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Tinet UK  120.50 msec  0.00%   -2.25 msec  C Hurricane Electric UK  122.00 msec  0.00%  +3.75 msec  C Infostrada Italy  129.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D Seabone Italy  138.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D RIPN@MSK-IX  160.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D Telia US  170.00 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  D Sprint Nextel US  171.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Cogent Communications US  179.25 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  D AboveNet Netherlands  183.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D Verizon US  186.75 msec  0.00%  +9.00 msec  D ESPANIX  189.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D Global Crossing US  192.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Allstream US  192.75 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  D America Online Transit Data Network US  193.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D Qwest US  194.50 msec  0.00%   -6.25 msec  D Yahoo US  198.00 msec  0.00%   -5.25 msec  D AT&T US  201.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  E Rackspace US  212.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Softlayer US  213.00 msec  0.00%   -6.25 msec  E Tata Communications US  213.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  E The Planet US  215.00 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  E Savvis US  215.00 msec  0.00%   -6.25 msec  E Level 3 US  217.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  E Dreamhost US  241.75 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  E TW Telecom US  243.00 msec  0.00%  +3.00 msec  E XO Communications US  244.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E AboveNet US  253.75 msec  0.00%   -5.25 msec  F Hurricane Electric US  261.75 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  F Cogent Germany  266.25 msec  0.00%   -1.00 msec  F Bell Canada  319.25 msec  0.00%  +63.00 msec  F Maxnet New Zealand  365.25 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  F AboveNet Japan  371.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F NTT Communicatons Japan  383.00 msec  0.00%  +6.50 msec  F Isnet South Africa  391.25 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  F Telstra Australia  397.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F Optus Australia  406.25 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  F PCCW Hong Kong  407.00 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  F Pacnet Signapore  412.50 msec  0.00%   -6.00 msec  F ChinaNet China  413.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F *Group sum*  *12979.00 msec*    *Group average*  *177.79 msec*  *0.00%*   *D*



*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Bigpoint Germany  73.75 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  B NGZ-Server Germany  88.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C G-Portal Germany  88.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Clanhost Netherlands  89.75 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  C Esport-Servers Germany  90.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C GS-NET Netherlands  91.00 msec  0.00%   -6.50 msec  C ServerFFS Netherlands  91.75 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  C LB-Server Germany  95.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C Multiplay UK  95.75 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  C K-Play Germany  99.00 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  C Jolt UK  103.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C NGI Italy  104.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C 247CS Germany  111.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C Fastweb Italy  122.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C GC-Server Germany  123.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C Dataplex Hungary  135.25 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  D Gameservers US  156.50 msec  0.00%   -1.00 msec  D EA US  199.75 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  D RDSNET Romania  216.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E Valve US  271.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F *Group sum*  *2447.50 msec*    *Group average*  *122.38 msec*  *0.00%*   *C*

----------


## deniSun

Hostlist version  201007201336 by Someonefromhell, v0.45  Host OS & no. of CPUs  Windows 7 x86 - 2 CPU cores BBRAS  bbras-llu-lsf-13L0.forthnet.gr [213.16.253.156]  WAN IP  178.128.xxx.xxx ISP & network  FORTHnet - 178.128.192.0/18  Advertised via  [coming soon!] Test mode  All tests  Total test duration  160.463 sec Pings per host  4  Ping threads  4 Hosts alive  105 / 105  *Avg. latency*  *150.498 msec* Downloads ran for  10 sec each  *Max. speed*  *11.73 Mbps or 1.47 MB/sec* 
   

*Detailed ping results*

*Spoiler:*





*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NTUA@GRNET  36.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Forthnet  37.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B OTE  37.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B On Telecoms  39.00 msec  0.00%  +2.00 msec  B Hellas Online  40.50 msec  0.00%  +1.75 msec  B Cyta Hellas  89.75 msec  0.00%  +7.25 msec  C Netone  96.75 msec  0.00%  +5.50 msec  C Wind  132.50 msec  0.00%   -1.25 msec  D Vodafone  139.75 msec  0.00%   -5.25 msec  D Orange Business Hellas  141.75 msec  0.00%  +2.00 msec  D Verizon Hellas  167.50 msec  0.00%   -7.00 msec  D Vivodi  301.00 msec  0.00%  +1.75 msec  F *Group sum*  *1259.00 msec*    *Group average*  *104.92 msec*  *0.00%*   *C*



*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Akamai  37.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Google CDN  72.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B Telia Germany  75.50 msec  0.00%  +2.75 msec  C Cogent Germany  77.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Tata Communications Germany  79.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Verizon Chech  82.25 msec  0.00%   -1.75 msec  C Tinet Netherlands  83.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C GEANT Netherlands  84.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C Host-Europe Germany  84.00 msec  0.00%   -7.25 msec  C Serverloft Germany  84.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Global Crossing Germany  84.75 msec  0.00%   -12.75 msec  C Hetzner Germany  85.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C AboveNet Netherlands  87.50 msec  0.00%  +7.25 msec  C AMS-IX  89.25 msec  0.00%   -1.50 msec  C OVH  90.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Opentransit France  90.75 msec  0.00%  +3.00 msec  C Deutche Telecom Germany  92.75 msec  0.00%   -7.00 msec  C Level 3 Germany  93.00 msec  0.00%  +4.50 msec  C GEANT UK  93.25 msec  0.00%  +2.25 msec  C Hurricane Electric UK  94.00 msec  0.00%   -2.00 msec  C NL-IX  94.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C Tinet UK  94.25 msec  0.00%  +8.50 msec  C LINX  94.75 msec  0.00%  +8.25 msec  C DE-CIX  95.00 msec  0.00%   -4.75 msec  C Cable&Wireless Germany  95.50 msec  0.00%   -5.75 msec  C PANAP  96.25 msec  0.00%  +7.75 msec  C Sprint Nextel France  96.75 msec  0.00%  +6.75 msec  C Google CDN  96.75 msec  0.00%   -5.75 msec  C Google CDN  98.50 msec  0.00%   -6.75 msec  C PCCW Germany  100.25 msec  0.00%   -4.50 msec  C Savvis Germany  101.00 msec  0.00%  +6.00 msec  C America Online Transit Data Network UK  104.25 msec  0.00%  +5.00 msec  C ESPANIX  106.00 msec  0.00%  +7.75 msec  C Seabone Italy  106.25 msec  0.00%   -2.75 msec  C Wanadoo Netherlands  107.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Infostrada Italy  107.75 msec  0.00%  +5.50 msec  C Leaseweb Netherlands  108.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Cachefly  109.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C British Telecom UK  123.75 msec  0.00%   -5.00 msec  C NTT Communications UK  128.25 msec  0.00%   -15.50 msec  D RIPN@MSK-IX  133.75 msec  0.00%  +4.50 msec  D MIX  161.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D Telia US  165.50 msec  0.00%   -2.50 msec  D Sprint Nextel US  175.25 msec  0.00%   -4.50 msec  D Cogent Communications US  177.50 msec  0.00%  +1.75 msec  D Yahoo US  182.25 msec  0.00%  +6.50 msec  D Verizon US  186.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Savvis US  188.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D America Online Transit Data Network US  189.75 msec  0.00%  +1.50 msec  D Global Crossing US  192.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Qwest US  208.25 msec  0.00%   -7.25 msec  E Allstream US  209.75 msec  0.00%  +5.50 msec  E Rackspace US  213.00 msec  0.00%   -7.00 msec  E Softlayer US  213.25 msec  0.00%   -4.75 msec  E AT&T US  214.50 msec  0.00%   -4.50 msec  E The Planet US  216.50 msec  0.00%   -5.25 msec  E TW Telecom US  216.75 msec  0.00%  +5.25 msec  E Level 3 US  225.00 msec  0.00%   -7.50 msec  E Bell Canada  243.25 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  E XO Communications US  244.25 msec  0.00%   -1.75 msec  E AboveNet US  259.50 msec  0.00%   -5.25 msec  F Dreamhost US  279.00 msec  0.00%   -6.25 msec  F Hurricane Electric US  283.00 msec  0.00%  +2.25 msec  F NTT Communicatons Japan  366.75 msec  0.00%  +10.00 msec  F Tata Communications US  369.25 msec  0.00%   -8.00 msec  F Isnet South Africa  369.75 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  F Maxnet New Zealand  373.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F AboveNet Japan  373.50 msec  0.00%   -1.75 msec  F ChinaNet China  379.25 msec  0.00%   -5.50 msec  F PCCW Hong Kong  386.50 msec  0.00%  +7.50 msec  F Telstra Australia  393.25 msec  0.00%   -1.00 msec  F Optus Australia  404.00 msec  0.00%   -6.75 msec  F Pacnet Signapore  407.25 msec  0.00%  +5.50 msec  F *Group sum*  *12325.25 msec*    *Group average*  *168.84 msec*  *0.00%*   *D*



*Gameservers*

*Spoiler:*





G-Portal Germany  82.25 msec  0.00%  +5.50 msec  C GS-NET Netherlands  83.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C K-Play Germany  83.75 msec  0.00%  +1.50 msec  C 247CS Germany  84.00 msec  0.00%   -5.25 msec  C NGZ-Server Germany  86.25 msec  0.00%  +5.50 msec  C GC-Server Germany  86.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Esport-Servers Germany  87.25 msec  0.00%  +5.25 msec  C Multiplay UK  87.50 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  C Bigpoint Germany  88.25 msec  0.00%   -5.50 msec  C NGI Italy  92.75 msec  0.00%  +7.50 msec  C Jolt UK  94.25 msec  0.00%  +5.25 msec  C LB-Server Germany  96.75 msec  0.00%   -4.50 msec  C Dataplex Hungary  103.00 msec  0.00%  +7.25 msec  C ServerFFS Netherlands  104.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C RDSNET Romania  105.25 msec  0.00%  +2.25 msec  C Clanhost Netherlands  110.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C Fastweb Italy  113.00 msec  0.00%   -5.25 msec  C Gameservers US  174.00 msec  0.00%   -4.75 msec  D EA US  203.75 msec  0.00%   -1.50 msec  E Valve US  251.00 msec  0.00%  +5.25 msec  F *Group sum*  *2218.00 msec*    *Group average*  *110.90 msec*  *0.00%*   *C*

----------


## Mouse Potato

Hostlist version  201007220909 by Someonefromhell, v0.45  Host OS & no. of CPUs  Windows XP x86 - 4 CPU cores BBRAS  62.169.255.45  WAN IP  91.140.xxx.xxx ISP & network  TELLAS Telecommunication Services S.A. - 91.140.64.0/20  Advertised via  [coming soon!] Test mode  All tests  Total test duration  164.656 sec Pings per host  4  Ping threads  4 Hosts alive  105 / 105  *Avg. latency*  *128.566 msec* Downloads ran for  10 sec each  *Max. speed*  *10.71 Mbps or 1.34 MB/sec* 
   

*Detailed ping results*

*Spoiler:*





*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NTUA@GRNET  19.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Wind  19.00 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  A OTE  19.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Orange Business Hellas  19.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Vivodi  19.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  A On Telecoms  20.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  A Cyta Hellas  20.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  A Netone  20.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Hellas Online  21.50 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  A Vodafone  51.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Forthnet  139.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Verizon Hellas  163.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D *Group sum*  *532.50 msec*    *Group average*  *44.38 msec*  *0.00%*   *B*



*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Tata Communications Germany  64.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B MIX  65.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Akamai  67.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B DE-CIX  68.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Hetzner Germany  68.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Savvis Germany  68.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B Cogent Germany  70.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Telia Germany  71.00 msec  0.00%  +5.00 msec  B Serverloft Germany  73.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B PCCW Germany  73.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Google CDN  74.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Leaseweb Netherlands  75.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Tinet Netherlands  76.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C AMS-IX  76.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Infostrada Italy  77.50 msec  0.00%   -7.25 msec  C Cable&Wireless Germany  78.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Level 3 Germany  78.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C British Telecom UK  79.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C PANAP  79.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C AboveNet Netherlands  79.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Sprint Nextel France  79.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C NL-IX  80.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Cachefly  80.75 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  C OVH  81.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C Deutche Telecom Germany  81.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Google CDN  81.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C LINX  82.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Wanadoo Netherlands  83.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Google CDN  83.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Host-Europe Germany  83.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C GEANT Netherlands  83.67 msec  25.00%  +0.00 msec  C America Online Transit Data Network UK  89.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Tinet UK  89.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Opentransit France  91.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C GEANT UK  92.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C NTT Communications UK  92.75 msec  0.00%   -1.00 msec  C Hurricane Electric UK  93.00 msec  0.00%   -2.25 msec  C ESPANIX  97.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Seabone Italy  117.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C RIPN@MSK-IX  119.75 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  C Verizon US  159.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Telia US  161.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D Yahoo US  167.75 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  D Sprint Nextel US  169.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Global Crossing Germany  169.75 msec  0.00%   -3.25 msec  D AT&T US  170.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D Global Crossing US  171.75 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  D America Online Transit Data Network US  172.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Bell Canada  174.00 msec  75.00%  +0.00 msec  D Verizon Chech  177.50 msec  0.00%   -7.75 msec  D Cogent Communications US  177.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Savvis US  190.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Qwest US  192.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D Rackspace US  196.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Allstream US  197.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D The Planet US  202.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E AboveNet US  203.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E Softlayer US  210.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E Tata Communications US  215.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Dreamhost US  216.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Level 3 US  216.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E TW Telecom US  216.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E Hurricane Electric US  219.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E XO Communications US  239.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Isnet South Africa  241.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E ChinaNet China  301.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F PCCW Hong Kong  331.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  F Pacnet Signapore  343.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  F AboveNet Japan  368.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F Maxnet New Zealand  372.00 msec  0.00%   -1.75 msec  F NTT Communicatons Japan  377.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  F Telstra Australia  380.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F Optus Australia  404.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  F *Group sum*  *10954.67 msec*    *Group average*  *150.06 msec*  *1.37%*   *D*



*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





247CS Germany  67.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B Jolt UK  68.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B NGI Italy  68.25 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  B Bigpoint Germany  70.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Esport-Servers Germany  72.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Multiplay UK  75.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C NGZ-Server Germany  77.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Clanhost Netherlands  77.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C G-Portal Germany  78.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C ServerFFS Netherlands  79.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C K-Play Germany  80.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C LB-Server Germany  84.00 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  C GC-Server Germany  85.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C GS-NET Netherlands  92.75 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  C Fastweb Italy  102.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C RDSNET Romania  109.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Dataplex Hungary  113.00 msec  0.00%   -1.25 msec  C Gameservers US  165.00 msec  25.00%  +0.00 msec  D EA US  200.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Valve US  245.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  E *Group sum*  *2012.25 msec*    *Group average*  *100.61 msec*  *1.25%*   *C*

----------


## vaggospat13

Hostlist version  201007220909 by Someonefromhell, v0.45  Host OS & no. of CPUs  Windows XP x86 - 3 CPU cores BBRAS  bbras-llu-kln-01L0.forthnet.gr [194.219.231.70]  WAN IP  79.103.xxx.xxx ISP & network  FORTHnet - 79.103.0.0/17  Advertised via  [coming soon!] Test mode  All tests  Total test duration  162.859 sec Pings per host  4  Ping threads  4 Hosts alive  105 / 105  *Avg. latency*  *136.807 msec* Downloads ran for  10 sec each  *Max. speed*  *18.11 Mbps or 2.26 MB/sec* 
   

*Detailed ping results*

*Spoiler:*





*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Forthnet  28.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A OTE  28.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  A Hellas Online  29.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A NTUA@GRNET  30.00 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  B On Telecoms  30.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Netone  86.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Cyta Hellas  88.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Vodafone  113.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Vivodi  118.75 msec  0.00%  +1.50 msec  C Wind  124.50 msec  0.00%   -1.75 msec  C Orange Business Hellas  138.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Verizon Hellas  159.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D *Group sum*  *975.75 msec*    *Group average*  *81.31 msec*  *0.00%*   *C*



*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Akamai  29.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Serverloft Germany  70.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B DE-CIX  70.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Global Crossing Germany  70.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Telia Germany  70.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Tata Communications Germany  70.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B PCCW Germany  72.00 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  B Host-Europe Germany  73.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B Level 3 Germany  73.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B Google CDN  75.00 msec  0.00%   -4.75 msec  C Hetzner Germany  75.75 msec  0.00%  +1.50 msec  C Cachefly  76.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C AboveNet Netherlands  76.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Leaseweb Netherlands  77.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Verizon Chech  77.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C GEANT Netherlands  77.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Cable&Wireless Germany  78.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C Opentransit France  79.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C PANAP  79.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Google CDN  83.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Cogent Germany  83.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C America Online Transit Data Network UK  85.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C GEANT UK  85.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Sprint Nextel France  85.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C Tinet Netherlands  86.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C Google CDN  86.75 msec  0.00%   -2.25 msec  C MIX  87.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C Savvis Germany  87.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C NTT Communications UK  88.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C British Telecom UK  91.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C Wanadoo Netherlands  91.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Deutche Telecom Germany  93.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Hurricane Electric UK  95.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Tinet UK  99.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C NL-IX  105.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Infostrada Italy  106.75 msec  0.00%  +1.50 msec  C ESPANIX  107.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C OVH  107.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C LINX  110.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Seabone Italy  115.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C AMS-IX  118.50 msec  0.00%  +8.75 msec  C RIPN@MSK-IX  120.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Sprint Nextel US  158.75 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  D Verizon US  159.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Telia US  161.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Yahoo US  166.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Cogent Communications US  167.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D America Online Transit Data Network US  167.25 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  D Global Crossing US  177.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Allstream US  181.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Savvis US  187.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Qwest US  189.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Softlayer US  193.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D The Planet US  193.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Rackspace US  194.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D AT&T US  195.25 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  D Level 3 US  200.00 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  E Tata Communications US  208.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  E TW Telecom US  212.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E AboveNet US  231.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E XO Communications US  232.75 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  E Bell Canada  240.75 msec  0.00%   -1.00 msec  E Hurricane Electric US  241.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  E Dreamhost US  258.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F Isnet South Africa  334.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  F NTT Communicatons Japan  354.25 msec  0.00%   -4.75 msec  F AboveNet Japan  365.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  F Optus Australia  376.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F Telstra Australia  383.50 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  F Pacnet Signapore  391.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F ChinaNet China  403.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F PCCW Hong Kong  409.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Maxnet New Zealand  473.00 msec  0.00%  +11.25 msec  F *Group sum*  *11398.25 msec*    *Group average*  *156.14 msec*  *0.00%*   *D*



*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Esport-Servers Germany  70.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B G-Portal Germany  70.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B 247CS Germany  72.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B K-Play Germany  73.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B NGZ-Server Germany  74.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B GS-NET Netherlands  77.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Clanhost Netherlands  77.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Bigpoint Germany  77.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C NGI Italy  79.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C LB-Server Germany  80.00 msec  0.00%  +2.25 msec  C ServerFFS Netherlands  81.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C GC-Server Germany  82.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Dataplex Hungary  85.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Multiplay UK  94.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Jolt UK  95.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C RDSNET Romania  98.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Fastweb Italy  102.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Gameservers US  159.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D EA US  195.25 msec  0.00%   -2.00 msec  D Valve US  243.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E *Group sum*  *1990.75 msec*    *Group average*  *99.54 msec*  *0.00%*   *C*

----------


## JULIANIK

Hostlist version  201007220909 by Someonefromhell, v0.45  Host OS & no. of CPUs  ---------------------------- BBRAS  ----------------------------------------------  WAN IP  79.xxx.xxx.xxx ISP & network  FORTHnet ----------------  Advertised via  [coming soon!] Test mode  All tests  Total test duration  171.797 sec Pings per host  4  Ping threads  4 Hosts alive  104 / 105  *Avg. latency*  *133.142 msec* Downloads ran for  10 sec each  *Max. speed*  *16.45 Mbps or 2.06 MB/sec* 
   

*Detailed ping results*

*Spoiler:*





*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Forthnet  34.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B OTE  35.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Hellas Online  36.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B On Telecoms  36.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B NTUA@GRNET  36.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B Cyta Hellas  78.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Netone  78.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C Vivodi  86.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Wind  117.00 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  C Vodafone  119.00 msec  0.00%   -2.50 msec  C Orange Business Hellas  133.50 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  D Verizon Hellas  139.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D *Group sum*  *930.00 msec*    *Group average*  *77.50 msec*  *0.00%*   *C*



*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Akamai  34.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Global Crossing Germany  64.50 msec  0.00%  +2.50 msec  B Tata Communications Germany  66.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Cachefly  66.25 msec  0.00%   -2.75 msec  B DE-CIX  69.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B Savvis Germany  71.50 msec  0.00%   -1.75 msec  B Google CDN  71.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B Cogent Germany  72.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B GEANT Netherlands  72.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Serverloft Germany  72.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Tinet Netherlands  73.75 msec  0.00%   -2.50 msec  B Verizon Chech  74.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Wanadoo Netherlands  74.75 msec  0.00%   -2.50 msec  B AboveNet Netherlands  75.25 msec  0.00%  +2.50 msec  C Telia Germany  76.75 msec  0.00%  +2.25 msec  C MIX  77.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Cable&Wireless Germany  77.75 msec  0.00%   -2.00 msec  C Hetzner Germany  78.50 msec  0.00%  +2.00 msec  C Google CDN  79.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Deutche Telecom Germany  79.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C NL-IX  79.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C PANAP  80.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Level 3 Germany  80.75 msec  0.00%  +2.00 msec  C Opentransit France  80.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C PCCW Germany  80.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C GEANT UK  81.50 msec  0.00%   -1.25 msec  C Host-Europe Germany  82.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C AMS-IX  83.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C Google CDN  84.25 msec  0.00%   -2.00 msec  C Hurricane Electric UK  85.25 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  C Tinet UK  85.50 msec  0.00%  +3.25 msec  C Sprint Nextel France  85.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C LINX  85.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C NTT Communications UK  86.00 msec  0.00%   -2.00 msec  C Leaseweb Netherlands  87.00 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  C America Online Transit Data Network UK  87.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Infostrada Italy  88.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C British Telecom UK  88.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C ESPANIX  93.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Seabone Italy  95.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C OVH  97.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C RIPN@MSK-IX  121.50 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  C Verizon US  158.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D Sprint Nextel US  162.00 msec  0.00%  +2.50 msec  D Yahoo US  164.25 msec  0.00%  +2.25 msec  D Telia US  167.75 msec  0.00%   -2.50 msec  D America Online Transit Data Network US  168.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Global Crossing US  174.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D Cogent Communications US  177.25 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  D Savvis US  186.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D AT&T US  191.75 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  D Allstream US  192.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D Qwest US  193.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D Rackspace US  204.50 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  E Tata Communications US  205.00 msec  0.00%  +1.75 msec  E The Planet US  205.75 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  E TW Telecom US  209.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E Level 3 US  211.00 msec  0.00%  +2.50 msec  E Softlayer US  211.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  E XO Communications US  229.25 msec  0.00%   -2.25 msec  E AboveNet US  232.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Bell Canada  244.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E Hurricane Electric US  249.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E Dreamhost US  255.50 msec  0.00%   -1.50 msec  F ChinaNet China  316.50 msec  0.00%   -2.00 msec  F Isnet South Africa  336.75 msec  0.00%   -3.75 msec  F NTT Communicatons Japan  347.75 msec  0.00%   -4.50 msec  F AboveNet Japan  365.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F Maxnet New Zealand  373.00 msec  0.00%   -2.00 msec  F PCCW Hong Kong  374.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Optus Australia  379.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  F Telstra Australia  389.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  F Pacnet Signapore  393.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F *Group sum*  *11018.00 msec*    *Group average*  *150.93 msec*  *0.00%*   *D*



*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Fastweb Italy  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A 247CS Germany  66.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B G-Portal Germany  69.00 msec  0.00%   -2.25 msec  B Esport-Servers Germany  69.25 msec  0.00%   -2.00 msec  B LB-Server Germany  71.00 msec  0.00%  +3.00 msec  B NGZ-Server Germany  76.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C GS-NET Netherlands  79.25 msec  0.00%  +2.50 msec  C K-Play Germany  79.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Bigpoint Germany  79.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C GC-Server Germany  83.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C NGI Italy  84.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Jolt UK  86.25 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  C Clanhost Netherlands  86.50 msec  0.00%  +2.25 msec  C Multiplay UK  87.25 msec  0.00%  +2.75 msec  C ServerFFS Netherlands  87.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Dataplex Hungary  96.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C RDSNET Romania  97.75 msec  0.00%   -2.00 msec  C Gameservers US  151.75 msec  0.00%   -2.25 msec  D EA US  206.75 msec  0.00%   -1.25 msec  E Valve US  240.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E *Group sum*  *1898.75 msec*    *Group average*  *99.93 msec*  *0.00%*   *C*

----------


## arial

Hostlist version  201007220909 by Someonefromhell, v0.45  Host OS & no. of CPUs  Windows XP x86 - 2 CPU cores BBRAS  loopback2004.med01.dsl.hol.gr [62.38.0.170]  WAN IP  79.167.xxx.xxx ISP & network  Hellas OnLine Electronic Communications S.A. - 79.167.0.0/16  Advertised via  [coming soon!] Test mode  All tests  Total test duration  200.672 sec Pings per host  4  Ping threads  4 Hosts alive  104 / 105  *Avg. latency*  *137.643 msec* Downloads ran for  10 sec each  *Max. speed*  *14.90 Mbps or 1.86 MB/sec* 
   

*Detailed ping results*

*Spoiler:*





*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  23.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A NTUA@GRNET  23.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Cyta Hellas  23.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A OTE  23.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Forthnet  24.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Vivodi  24.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Orange Business Hellas  24.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A On Telecoms  25.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Netone  25.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Vodafone  25.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Wind  32.75 msec  0.00%   -8.75 msec  B Verizon Hellas  153.50 msec  0.00%   -1.00 msec  D *Group sum*  *428.25 msec*    *Group average*  *35.69 msec*  *0.00%*   *B*



*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Akamai  23.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Tata Communications Germany  68.25 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  B Google CDN  70.25 msec  0.00%  +3.75 msec  B Level 3 Germany  76.75 msec  0.00%   -4.75 msec  C Cachefly  77.50 msec  0.00%   -3.75 msec  C PCCW Germany  78.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C AMS-IX  78.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Verizon Chech  79.50 msec  0.00%  +3.75 msec  C Leaseweb Netherlands  80.50 msec  0.00%  +2.00 msec  C British Telecom UK  81.00 msec  0.00%   -1.00 msec  C Serverloft Germany  82.25 msec  0.00%  +4.75 msec  C Opentransit France  83.00 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  C Hetzner Germany  83.25 msec  0.00%  +9.25 msec  C Cable&Wireless Germany  83.50 msec  0.00%   -4.00 msec  C Wanadoo Netherlands  84.00 msec  0.00%   -5.00 msec  C GEANT UK  85.00 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  C NL-IX  85.25 msec  0.00%  +4.00 msec  C America Online Transit Data Network UK  86.75 msec  0.00%   -4.75 msec  C Savvis Germany  88.75 msec  0.00%   -2.00 msec  C DE-CIX  89.25 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  C Tinet UK  90.50 msec  0.00%   -3.75 msec  C GEANT Netherlands  90.75 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  C LINX  92.25 msec  0.00%   -4.75 msec  C Hurricane Electric UK  93.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C OVH  93.00 msec  0.00%   -3.50 msec  C Host-Europe Germany  94.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C NTT Communications UK  94.50 msec  0.00%   -4.25 msec  C Google CDN  94.50 msec  0.00%   -1.00 msec  C PANAP  96.50 msec  0.00%   -4.75 msec  C Deutche Telecom Germany  96.50 msec  0.00%   -4.25 msec  C Tinet Netherlands  100.50 msec  0.00%  +4.50 msec  C Sprint Nextel France  105.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Infostrada Italy  109.00 msec  0.00%  +4.25 msec  C Telia Germany  110.00 msec  0.00%   -11.50 msec  C MIX  113.33 msec  25.00%   -0.33 msec  C Seabone Italy  114.00 msec  25.00%  +5.00 msec  C Google CDN  119.25 msec  0.00%  +12.00 msec  C ESPANIX  119.25 msec  0.00%   -3.75 msec  C RIPN@MSK-IX  122.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Global Crossing Germany  133.00 msec  0.00%  +11.25 msec  D Verizon US  167.50 msec  0.00%  +4.00 msec  D Cogent Communications US  167.75 msec  0.00%   -1.00 msec  D Yahoo US  170.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D AboveNet Netherlands  171.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Telia US  172.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D America Online Transit Data Network US  174.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D Sprint Nextel US  175.75 msec  0.00%  +5.00 msec  D Cogent Germany  180.75 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  D Savvis US  183.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D AT&T US  183.50 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  D Global Crossing US  193.50 msec  0.00%  +4.75 msec  D Level 3 US  193.75 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  D Qwest US  194.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D The Planet US  199.25 msec  0.00%  +3.75 msec  D Allstream US  199.50 msec  0.00%  +4.25 msec  D Softlayer US  203.50 msec  0.00%   -5.00 msec  E Tata Communications US  215.25 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  E TW Telecom US  215.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  E Rackspace US  220.50 msec  0.00%   -3.50 msec  E Bell Canada  231.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E AboveNet US  232.75 msec  0.00%  +3.75 msec  E Hurricane Electric US  234.50 msec  0.00%  +4.00 msec  E XO Communications US  235.25 msec  0.00%  +5.00 msec  E Dreamhost US  244.75 msec  0.00%   -4.00 msec  E PCCW Hong Kong  333.50 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  F Isnet South Africa  346.50 msec  0.00%  +5.25 msec  F NTT Communicatons Japan  354.25 msec  0.00%  +7.75 msec  F Maxnet New Zealand  363.50 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  F AboveNet Japan  368.00 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  F Optus Australia  374.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F Telstra Australia  390.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Pacnet Signapore  408.50 msec  0.00%   -4.75 msec  F ChinaNet China  421.25 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  F *Group sum*  *11769.08 msec*    *Group average*  *161.22 msec*  *0.68%*   *D*



*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Fastweb Italy  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A 247CS Germany  68.50 msec  50.00%  +0.50 msec  B Bigpoint Germany  78.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C GS-NET Netherlands  80.00 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  C G-Portal Germany  86.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C GC-Server Germany  89.00 msec  0.00%  +5.25 msec  C Esport-Servers Germany  89.00 msec  0.00%  +3.75 msec  C NGZ-Server Germany  89.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C LB-Server Germany  90.75 msec  0.00%  +5.75 msec  C Multiplay UK  92.25 msec  0.00%   -5.00 msec  C K-Play Germany  94.25 msec  0.00%  +4.00 msec  C ServerFFS Netherlands  94.75 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  C NGI Italy  97.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Clanhost Netherlands  97.25 msec  0.00%   -5.50 msec  C RDSNET Romania  99.25 msec  0.00%   -4.25 msec  C Jolt UK  103.00 msec  0.00%   -1.00 msec  C Dataplex Hungary  133.25 msec  0.00%   -3.75 msec  D Gameservers US  162.50 msec  0.00%  +3.75 msec  D EA US  218.00 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  E Valve US  254.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F *Group sum*  *2117.50 msec*    *Group average*  *111.45 msec*  *2.63%*   *C*

----------


## nnn

*ISP  FORTHnet SA - IP 62.1.2 xxxxx - BBRAS 194.219.231.36 - Network  62.1.0.0/16* *Network Advertised via * *Tinet SpA**Level 3 Communications**Telecom Italia Sparkle*Test date and time is Σάββατο 07-08-2010 and time 17:34:39 - script ver 1.1 download*Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium    - 2 Threads(2 CPUs), List by Someonefromhell, v0.45* *   DNS Server: 193.92.3.11 resolve in 31 ms - NIC Dell Wireless 1390 WLAN Mini-Card 54 Mbps**Time to fetch webpage 2.240608 seconds* 
prepend info

*Spoiler:*





 no prepending




Ping results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





*MOS (mean opinion score), is scaled from 5=best to 1=worst*
*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  8.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  UP  4,40Wind  91.5 ms  0 %  -7 ms  C  DOWN  4,36On Telecoms  8.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Vivodi  8.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  UP  4,40Forthnet  7.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40OTE  7.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Netone  8 ms  0 %  2 ms  A  DOWN  4,40NTUA@GRNET  7.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Vodafone  98.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Orange Business Hellas  120 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,34Verizon Hellas  127.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  DOWN  4,33Cyta Hellas  8.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40*Total ping time is*  501 ms     




*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





DE-CIX  53.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38AMS-IX  60.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37LINX  68.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37NL-IX  114 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,34RIPN@MSK-IX  99 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35ESPANIX  87.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36MIX  58 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37PANAP  62.75 ms  0 %  3 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Akamai  26.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  A  UP  4,39Cachefly  46.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Google CDN  72.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Google CDN  79.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Google CDN  82 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Yahoo US  158.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,29AT&T US  165.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,27Global Crossing US  156 ms  0 %  3 ms  D  DOWN  4,29Level 3 US  183.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,22Telia US  146.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,32Qwest US  173.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,25Tata Communications US  192.5 ms  0 %  3 ms  D  DOWN  4,18Verizon US  140.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,32Savvis US  170 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,26America Online Transit Data Network US  189.25 ms  0 %  189 ms  D  UP  2,44Cogent Communications US  143.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,32Hurricane Electric US  281 ms  0 %  -10 ms  F  UP  3,95AboveNet US  223.75 ms  0 %  -51 ms  E  DOWN  4,34XO Communications US  246.75 ms  0 %  -91 ms  E  DOWN  4,37Sprint Nextel US  133 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,33Allstream US  166.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,27TW Telecom US  187.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,21Deutche Telecom Germany  76.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Global Crossing Germany  48.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Cogent Germany  75.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Telia Germany  53.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Level 3 Germany  56.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Tata Communications Germany  54 ms  0 %  -2 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Savvis Germany  69 ms  0 %  4 ms  B  UP  4,36Cable&Wireless Germany  76 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,37PCCW Germany  72 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37NTT Communications UK  68.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37America Online Transit Data Network UK  66.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Tinet UK  72.25 ms  0 %  24 ms  B  UP  4,34GEANT UK  67.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37British Telecom UK  84 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Hurricane Electric UK  116.5 ms  0 %  -3 ms  C  DOWN  4,34Tinet Netherlands  62.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37AboveNet Netherlands  60.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Wanadoo Netherlands  71.75 ms  0 %  3 ms  B  DOWN  4,36GEANT Netherlands  56 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,38Opentransit France  63.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Sprint Nextel France  72 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Seabone Italy  46.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Infostrada Italy  74.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,37Telstra Australia  399 ms  0 %  44 ms  F  UP  2,86Optus Australia  400.5 ms  0 %  54 ms  F  DOWN  2,75NTT Communicatons Japan  400 ms  0 %  47 ms  F  UP  2,83AboveNet Japan  400.75 ms  0 %  11 ms  F  UP  3,20Verizon Chech  60.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37ChinaNet China  589.75 ms  0 %  -11 ms  F  UP  2,44PCCW Hong Kong  375 ms  0 %  -51 ms  F  UP  3,90Pacnet Signapore  400.75 ms  0 %  51 ms  F  UP  2,78Isnet South Africa  374.5 ms  0 %  -54 ms  F  DOWN  3,93Maxnet New Zealand  389 ms  0 %  72 ms  F  UP  2,62Bell Canada  279.25 ms  0 %  -26 ms  F  UP  4,08Leaseweb Netherlands  61 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37The Planet US  177.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,24Softlayer US  171.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,25Dreamhost US  294 ms  0 %  35 ms  F  UP  3,49Rackspace US  179.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,24Serverloft Germany  54.25 ms  0 %  -3 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Host-Europe Germany  51.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Hetzner Germany  53 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,38OVH  81.75 ms  0 %  -5 ms  C  UP  4,37*Total ping time is*  10725 ms     




*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGI Italy  63.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Fastweb Italy  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00NGZ-Server Germany  53 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38K-Play Germany  55.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,38GC-Server Germany  60 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37247CS Germany  50.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,38Esport-Servers Germany  53.75 ms  0 %  -3 ms  B  DOWN  4,38LB-Server Germany  55 ms  0 %  -12 ms  B  DOWN  4,39G-Portal Germany  53.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Jolt UK  60.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Multiplay UK  71.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37ServerFFS Netherlands  65.75 ms  0 %  -4 ms  B  DOWN  4,37GS-NET Netherlands  67.5 ms  0 %  -10 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Clanhost Netherlands  60.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37RDSNET Romania  81.75 ms  0 %  3 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Dataplex Hungary  67 ms  25 %   -3 ms  B  DOWN  1,57EA US  179.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,24Valve US  222 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  DOWN  4,10Gameservers US  138.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,33Bigpoint Germany  66.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37*Total ping time is*  1525.25 ms     



*Total ping time is* *12751.25 ms*  9  45  15  20  3  12Greek servers  501  45,55 msInternational servers  10725  148,96 msGameservers  1525.25  80,28 ms



*Total ping time is* *12751.25 ms**Packet loss 1.3125 %* 


Speedtest results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





Test date and time is Σάββατο 07-08-2010 and time 17:35:55Cogentco   0,00Mirrorservice   0,26Apple   2,45Nvidia   1,98Microsoft   2,26LeaseWeb   1,79ServerBoost   1,24ThinkBroadband   1,43Cachefly   2,12Ovh   0,60Ntua   1,49Forthnet   2,01Otenet   1,68RootBSD   0,83



*Average speed for 14 hosts*  1,44 MB/s
Detailed results for multihosts(Line capacity)

*Spoiler:*





 Host list by Someonefromhellftp://ftp.free.fr/ 0.1 MB/sftp://ftp.ovh.net/ 0.15 MB/sftp://ftp.hosteurope.de/ 0.05 MB/sftp://mirror.leaseweb.com/ 0.15 MB/sftp://ftp.sunet.se/ 0 MB/sftp://ftp.mirrorservice.org/ 0.1 MB/sftp://ftp.uni-kl.de/ 1.3 MB/sftp://ftp.funet.fi/ 0.05 MB/sftp://ftp5.gwdg.de/ 0.05 MB/sftp://mirror.sov.uk.goscomb.net/ 0.05 MB/sTest date and time is Σάββατο 07-08-2010 and time 17:38:22 *Line speed for 10 hosts (parallel downloads) is*  2,00 MB/s





........Auto merged post: nnn πρόσθεσε 35 λεπτά και 26 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

*Total ping time is* *12639.75 ms* *120,38 ms**Packet loss 1,84 %* 
........Auto merged post: nnn πρόσθεσε 90 λεπτά και 58 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Speedtest results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





Test date and time is Σάββατο 07-08-2010 and time 19:54:32Cogentco   0,00Mirrorservice   0,76Apple   2,19Nvidia   1,97Microsoft   2,19LeaseWeb   1,72ServerBoost   1,91ThinkBroadband   1,23Cachefly   2,00Ovh   1,28Ntua   1,49Forthnet   2,38Otenet   2,21RootBSD   0,51



*Average speed for 14 hosts*  1,56 MB/s  12 Mbps 
Detailed results for multihosts(Line capacity)

*Spoiler:*





 Host list by Someonefromhellftp://ftp.free.fr/ 0.25 MB/sftp://ftp.ovh.net/ 0.25 MB/sftp://ftp.hosteurope.de/ 0.2 MB/sftp://mirror.leaseweb.com/ 0.15 MB/sftp://ftp.sunet.se/ 0.15 MB/sftp://ftp.mirrorservice.org/ 0.15 MB/sftp://ftp.uni-kl.de/ 0.35 MB/sftp://ftp.funet.fi/ 0.1 MB/sftp://ftp5.gwdg.de/ 0.3 MB/sftp://mirror.sov.uk.goscomb.net/ 0.15 MB/sTest date and time is Σάββατο 07-08-2010 and time 19:56:58 *Line speed for 10 hosts (parallel downloads) is*  2,05 MB/s





........Auto merged post: nnn πρόσθεσε 15 λεπτά και 1 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Speedtest results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





Test date and time is Σάββατο 07-08-2010 and time 20:10:01Cogentco   0,00Mirrorservice   0,33Apple   2,12Nvidia   2,24Microsoft   1,78LeaseWeb   1,71ServerBoost   1,21ThinkBroadband   0,68Cachefly   1,84Ovh   0,66Ntua   1,49Forthnet   2,35Otenet   2,37RootBSD   0,59




Detailed results for multihosts(Line capacity)

*Spoiler:*





 Host list by Someonefromhellftp://ftp.free.fr/ 0.2 MB/sftp://ftp.ovh.net/ 0.2 MB/sftp://ftp.hosteurope.de/ 0.2 MB/sftp://mirror.leaseweb.com/ 0.25 MB/sftp://ftp.sunet.se/ 0.1 MB/sftp://ftp.mirrorservice.org/ 0.25 MB/sftp://ftp.uni-kl.de/ 0.4 MB/sftp://ftp.funet.fi/ 0.1 MB/sftp://ftp5.gwdg.de/ 0.2 MB/sftp://mirror.sov.uk.goscomb.net/ 0.15 MB/s*Average speed for 14 hosts*  1,38 MB/s  11 Mbps *Line speed for 10 hosts (parallel downloads) is*  2,05 MB/s





........Auto merged post: nnn πρόσθεσε 78 λεπτά και 15 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

*ISP  FORTHnet SA - IP 62.1.2 xxxxx - BBRAS 194.219.231.36 - Network  62.1.0.0/16* *Network Advertised via * *Tinet SpA**Level 3 Communications**Telecom Italia Sparkle*Test date and time is Σάββατο 07-08-2010 and time 21:24:45 - script ver 1.1a download*Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium    - 2 Threads(2 CPUs), List by Someonefromhell, v0.45* *   DNS Server: 193.92.3.11 resolve in 32 ms - NIC Dell Wireless 1390 WLAN Mini-Card 54 Mbps**Time to fetch webpage 1,10 seconds* 
prepend info

*Spoiler:*






 no prepending





Ping results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





*MOS (mean opinion score), is scaled from 5=best to 1=worst*
*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  8 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Wind  93 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35On Telecoms  8.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,40Vivodi  8 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Forthnet  7.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40OTE  8 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Netone  7.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40NTUA@GRNET  7.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Vodafone  98 ms  0 %  5 ms  C  UP  4,35Orange Business Hellas  121.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,34Verizon Hellas  125.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,33Cyta Hellas  7.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40*Total ping time is*  501.75 ms     




*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





DE-CIX  54 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,38AMS-IX  60.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37LINX  68 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37NL-IX  114 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  DOWN  4,34RIPN@MSK-IX  98.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,35ESPANIX  87.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36MIX  58 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37PANAP  62.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Akamai  8.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,40Cachefly  48.25 ms  0 %  -2 ms  B  UP  4,38Google CDN  70 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Google CDN  91.5 ms  0 %  -46 ms  C  UP  4,40Google CDN  82.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Yahoo US  159.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,29AT&T US  165 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,28Global Crossing US  174.5 ms  0 %  17 ms  D  DOWN  4,14Level 3 US  183.5 ms  0 %  3 ms  D  UP  4,21Telia US  146 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  UP  4,32Qwest US  173.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,25Tata Communications US  193 ms  0 %  3 ms  D  DOWN  4,18Verizon US  140.75 ms  0 %  -2 ms  D  UP  4,33Savvis US  171.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,26America Online Transit Data Network US  141.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  DOWN  4,33Cogent Communications US  143.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,32Hurricane Electric US  244.5 ms  0 %  -4 ms  E  DOWN  4,04AboveNet US  207.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  DOWN  4,15XO Communications US  214 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  DOWN  4,12Sprint Nextel US  133 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,33Allstream US  166.25 ms  0 %  3 ms  D  DOWN  4,26TW Telecom US  186 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,22Deutche Telecom Germany  80.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Global Crossing Germany  48 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Cogent Germany  75.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Telia Germany  52 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Level 3 Germany  57.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Tata Communications Germany  54.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37Savvis Germany  68 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,37Cable&Wireless Germany  77.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36PCCW Germany  71.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37NTT Communications UK  68.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37America Online Transit Data Network UK  61 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Tinet UK  68.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37GEANT UK  67.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37British Telecom UK  83.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Hurricane Electric UK  114.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,34Tinet Netherlands  63.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37AboveNet Netherlands  62.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Wanadoo Netherlands  72.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37GEANT Netherlands  56 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,38Opentransit France  62 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Sprint Nextel France  72.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,36Seabone Italy  52.5 ms  0 %  15 ms  B  UP  4,36Infostrada Italy  74.5 ms  0 %  4 ms  B  DOWN  4,36Telstra Australia  368.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  DOWN  3,47Optus Australia  362.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  DOWN  3,50NTT Communicatons Japan  327 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  DOWN  3,66AboveNet Japan  348.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  DOWN  3,57Verizon Chech  61.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37ChinaNet China  408.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  DOWN  3,27PCCW Hong Kong  306 ms  0 %  -2 ms  F  DOWN  3,78Pacnet Signapore  373.5 ms  0 %  3 ms  F  DOWN  3,42Isnet South Africa  319.25 ms  0 %  5 ms  F  DOWN  3,66Maxnet New Zealand  353.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  F  DOWN  3,55Bell Canada  217.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  DOWN  4,11Leaseweb Netherlands  60.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37The Planet US  178.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  D  UP  4,25Softlayer US  177.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  DOWN  4,25Dreamhost US  227.5 ms  0 %  3 ms  E  DOWN  4,06Rackspace US  179.5 ms  0 %  3 ms  D  UP  4,22Serverloft Germany  54 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Host-Europe Germany  51.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,38Hetzner Germany  52.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,38OVH  81 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36*Total ping time is*  9918.75 ms     




*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGI Italy  61.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Fastweb Italy  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00NGZ-Server Germany  53.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,38K-Play Germany  56 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  UP  4,37GC-Server Germany  60.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37247CS Germany  50 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Esport-Servers Germany  54.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38LB-Server Germany  52.5 ms  0 %  4 ms  B  DOWN  4,37G-Portal Germany  52.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Jolt UK  60.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Multiplay UK  70.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37ServerFFS Netherlands  64.25 ms  0 %  3 ms  B  DOWN  4,37GS-NET Netherlands  59.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Clanhost Netherlands  61.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37RDSNET Romania  82.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36Dataplex Hungary  87 ms  0 %  -3 ms  C  DOWN  4,36EA US  178.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  DOWN  4,25Valve US  216 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  DOWN  4,12Gameservers US  133.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,33Bigpoint Germany  62.25 ms  0 %  4 ms  B  DOWN  4,37*Total ping time is*  1517 ms     



*Total ping time is* *11937.5 ms*  9  44  16  20  6  9Greek servers  501.75  45,61 msInternational servers  9918.75  137,76 msGameservers  1517  79,84 ms



*Total ping time is* *11937.5 ms* *113,69 ms**Packet loss 1,05 %* 


Speedtest results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





Test date and time is Σάββατο 07-08-2010 and time 21:26:03Cogentco   0,07Mirrorservice   0,98Apple   2,36Nvidia   1,95Microsoft   2,38LeaseWeb   1,43ServerBoost   1,86ThinkBroadband   1,18Cachefly   2,16Ovh   1,20Ntua   1,49Forthnet   2,37Otenet   2,31RootBSD   0,81



Detailed results for multihosts(Line capacity)

*Spoiler:*





 Host list by Someonefromhellftp://ftp.free.fr/ 0.3 MB/sftp://ftp.ovh.net/ 0.3 MB/sftp://ftp.hosteurope.de/ 0.2 MB/sftp://mirror.leaseweb.com/ 0.2 MB/sftp://ftp.sunet.se/ 0.15 MB/sftp://ftp.mirrorservice.org/ 0.15 MB/sftp://ftp.uni-kl.de/ 0.25 MB/sftp://ftp.funet.fi/ 0.1 MB/sftp://ftp5.gwdg.de/ 0.2 MB/sftp://mirror.sov.uk.goscomb.net/ 0.15 MB/s



*Average speed for 14 hosts*  1,61 MB/s  13 Mbps *Line speed for 10 hosts (Line Capacity)*  2,00 MB/s  16 Mbps

----------


## Mouse Potato

Hostlist version  201008072110 by Someonefromhell, v0.45  Host OS & no. of CPUs  Windows XP x86 - 4 CPU cores BBRAS  62.169.255.45  WAN IP  79.107.xxx.xxx ISP & network  TELLAS Telecommunication Services S.A. - 79.107.0.0/16  Advertised via  [coming soon!] Test mode  Ping  Total test duration  23.187 sec Pings per host  4  Ping threads  4 Hosts alive  104 / 105  *Avg. latency*  *118.627 msec* 
 

*Detailed ping results*

*Spoiler:*





*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NTUA@GRNET  18.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Wind  19.25 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  A OTE  19.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  A Vivodi  19.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A On Telecoms  20.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Orange Business Hellas  20.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Netone  20.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Cyta Hellas  20.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Hellas Online  21.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Vodafone  53.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Forthnet  110.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Verizon Hellas  130.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D *Group sum*  *473.50 msec*    *Group average*  *39.46 msec*  *0.00%*   *B*



*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





MIX  58.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Akamai  59.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Cogent Germany  60.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Google CDN  61.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Host-Europe Germany  63.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Serverloft Germany  63.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B AMS-IX  65.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B DE-CIX  65.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Savvis Germany  65.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Infostrada Italy  65.75 msec  0.00%  +5.50 msec  B Cable&Wireless Germany  66.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Verizon Chech  66.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Tata Communications Germany  66.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B AboveNet Netherlands  66.75 msec  0.00%   -1.00 msec  B NL-IX  67.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B Leaseweb Netherlands  67.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B GEANT Netherlands  67.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B Telia Germany  68.00 msec  0.00%   -4.75 msec  B Hetzner Germany  69.25 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  B Wanadoo Netherlands  69.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Opentransit France  71.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B PCCW Germany  71.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B LINX  71.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B Sprint Nextel France  71.50 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  B Level 3 Germany  72.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B OVH  73.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Google CDN  73.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B Deutche Telecom Germany  74.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B Tinet Netherlands  74.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Hurricane Electric UK  74.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B British Telecom UK  74.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B America Online Transit Data Network UK  74.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Global Crossing Germany  75.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C PANAP  75.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C NTT Communications UK  78.75 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  C GEANT UK  79.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Cachefly  80.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Google CDN  85.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C Tinet UK  85.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C ESPANIX  91.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Seabone Italy  104.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C RIPN@MSK-IX  110.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Sprint Nextel US  147.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D Yahoo US  148.25 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  D Verizon US  151.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Telia US  152.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D America Online Transit Data Network US  153.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Cogent Communications US  159.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D AT&T US  166.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Global Crossing US  168.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D Bell Canada  172.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D The Planet US  177.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Rackspace US  177.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D Savvis US  178.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Qwest US  187.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Allstream US  188.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Softlayer US  193.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D TW Telecom US  198.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D AboveNet US  202.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E Level 3 US  207.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  E Dreamhost US  212.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E XO Communications US  220.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E Hurricane Electric US  223.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E Isnet South Africa  258.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Tata Communications US  268.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F ChinaNet China  293.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F PCCW Hong Kong  335.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F NTT Communicatons Japan  337.50 msec  0.00%   -4.50 msec  F Telstra Australia  363.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F AboveNet Japan  363.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Maxnet New Zealand  372.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Pacnet Signapore  381.50 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  F Optus Australia  397.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F *Group sum*  *10198.00 msec*    *Group average*  *139.70 msec*  *0.00%*   *D*



*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Fastweb Italy  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A NGI Italy  60.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B NGZ-Server Germany  62.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B K-Play Germany  63.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B G-Portal Germany  64.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Esport-Servers Germany  65.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Bigpoint Germany  66.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Clanhost Netherlands  67.00 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  B GS-NET Netherlands  67.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B ServerFFS Netherlands  67.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B 247CS Germany  67.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Jolt UK  71.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B LB-Server Germany  73.00 msec  0.00%  +2.25 msec  B Multiplay UK  73.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B GC-Server Germany  75.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C Dataplex Hungary  76.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C RDSNET Romania  91.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C Gameservers US  146.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D EA US  173.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Valve US  235.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E *Group sum*  *1665.75 msec*    *Group average*  *87.67 msec*  *0.00%*   *C*

----------


## deniSun

Hostlist version  201008072110 by Someonefromhell, v0.45  Host OS & no. of CPUs  Windows 7 x86 - 2 CPU cores BBRAS  80.106.108.38  WAN IP  94.68.xxx.xxx ISP & network  OTEnet S.A. Multiprotocol Backbone &amp; ISP - 94.68.0.0/16  Advertised via  [coming soon!] Test mode  All tests  Total test duration  160.554 sec Pings per host  4  Ping threads  4 Hosts alive  104 / 105  *Avg. latency*  *103.339 msec* Downloads ran for  10 sec each  *Max. speed*  *16.32 Mbps or 2.04 MB/sec* 
   

*Detailed ping results*

*Spoiler:*





*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Wind  15.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  A Vodafone  16.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Forthnet  16.00 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  A Vivodi  16.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  A Cyta Hellas  16.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A OTE  16.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A On Telecoms  16.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Hellas Online  17.25 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  A Orange Business Hellas  18.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  A Netone  19.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A NTUA@GRNET  19.25 msec  0.00%  +2.25 msec  A Verizon Hellas  112.50 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  C *Group sum*  *299.75 msec*    *Group average*  *24.98 msec*  *0.00%*   *A*



*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Akamai  16.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  A DE-CIX  40.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Serverloft Germany  41.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Cogent Germany  41.75 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  B Host-Europe Germany  44.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B Level 3 Germany  45.25 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  B Hetzner Germany  46.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B AMS-IX  48.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B GEANT Netherlands  48.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B Wanadoo Netherlands  48.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B Verizon Chech  49.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Cable&Wireless Germany  49.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B Leaseweb Netherlands  49.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B NL-IX  49.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Hurricane Electric UK  53.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Google CDN  53.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B OVH  53.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B LINX  53.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Cachefly  54.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B NTT Communications UK  54.25 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  B Sprint Nextel France  54.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B PCCW Germany  54.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Telia Germany  55.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B PANAP  55.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B GEANT UK  55.00 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  B Google CDN  55.00 msec  0.00%   -1.25 msec  B Tata Communications Germany  55.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B British Telecom UK  56.00 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  B Opentransit France  56.25 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  B Global Crossing Germany  56.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B Savvis Germany  57.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Tinet Netherlands  57.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Deutche Telecom Germany  59.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Infostrada Italy  59.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B AboveNet Netherlands  60.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Tinet UK  61.50 msec  0.00%  +4.50 msec  B America Online Transit Data Network UK  62.25 msec  0.00%  +7.25 msec  B Google CDN  63.25 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  B MIX  64.75 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  B ESPANIX  74.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Seabone Italy  86.50 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  C RIPN@MSK-IX  94.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C Sprint Nextel US  121.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Yahoo US  130.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Telia US  131.00 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  D America Online Transit Data Network US  131.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Verizon US  132.00 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  D Cogent Communications US  141.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D Bell Canada  150.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D AT&T US  153.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D Global Crossing US  153.50 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  D Savvis US  154.50 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  D The Planet US  158.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Rackspace US  164.75 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  D Qwest US  166.00 msec  0.00%   -3.00 msec  D Allstream US  167.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Softlayer US  170.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D TW Telecom US  174.25 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  D AboveNet US  189.75 msec  0.00%   -5.75 msec  D Hurricane Electric US  197.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Dreamhost US  206.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  E XO Communications US  206.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Isnet South Africa  230.50 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  E Level 3 US  236.50 msec  0.00%   -3.00 msec  E ChinaNet China  275.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  F PCCW Hong Kong  313.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F NTT Communicatons Japan  329.50 msec  0.00%  +5.75 msec  F AboveNet Japan  331.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F Telstra Australia  340.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F Maxnet New Zealand  356.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  F Pacnet Signapore  359.25 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  F Optus Australia  372.50 msec  0.00%   -1.50 msec  F Tata Communications US  416.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F *Group sum*  *9052.25 msec*    *Group average*  *124.00 msec*  *0.00%*   *C*



*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Fastweb Italy  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A K-Play Germany  43.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B G-Portal Germany  44.75 msec  0.00%   -2.75 msec  B Bigpoint Germany  44.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Esport-Servers Germany  45.25 msec  0.00%   -1.75 msec  B NGZ-Server Germany  45.50 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  B 247CS Germany  46.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B ServerFFS Netherlands  50.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B Clanhost Netherlands  51.75 msec  0.00%   -1.00 msec  B GS-NET Netherlands  52.00 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  B LB-Server Germany  52.50 msec  0.00%  +2.00 msec  B Jolt UK  57.00 msec  0.00%  +3.25 msec  B GC-Server Germany  59.00 msec  0.00%   -4.75 msec  B Dataplex Hungary  59.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Multiplay UK  61.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B NGI Italy  63.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B RDSNET Romania  80.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C Gameservers US  123.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C EA US  200.75 msec  0.00%  +2.25 msec  E Valve US  213.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  E *Group sum*  *1395.25 msec*    *Group average*  *73.43 msec*  *0.00%*   *B*

----------


## nnn

not good

*ISP  FORTHnet SA - IP 62.1.2 xxxxx - BBRAS 194.219.231.36 - Network  62.1.0.0/16* *Network Advertised via * *Tinet SpA**Level 3 Communications**Telecom Italia Sparkle*Test date and time is Σάββατο 07-08-2010 and time 23:45:58 - script ver 1.1a download*Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium    - 2 Threads(2 CPUs), List by Someonefromhell, v0.45* *   DNS Server: 193.92.3.11 resolve in 47 ms - NIC Dell Wireless 1390 WLAN Mini-Card 54 Mbps**Time to fetch webpage 11,53 seconds* 
prepend info

*Spoiler:*





 no prepending




Ping results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





*MOS (mean opinion score), is scaled from 5=best to 1=worst*
*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  8.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  UP  4,40Wind  91 ms  0 %  -7 ms  C  DOWN  4,36On Telecoms  8.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Vivodi  7.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Forthnet  7 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40OTE  8.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,40Netone  7.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40NTUA@GRNET  7.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Vodafone  98.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,35Orange Business Hellas  123.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,34Verizon Hellas  127 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,33Cyta Hellas  7.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40*Total ping time is*  502 ms     




*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





DE-CIX  52.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38AMS-IX  61.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37LINX  68 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37NL-IX  113.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,34RIPN@MSK-IX  98.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,35ESPANIX  87 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36MIX  58 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37PANAP  63.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Akamai  7.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Cachefly  47 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Google CDN  70 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Google CDN  79.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Google CDN  83.25 ms  0 %  -2 ms  C  UP  4,36Yahoo US  158 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,30AT&T US  165.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  UP  4,27Global Crossing US  175.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,26Level 3 US  182.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  DOWN  4,23Telia US  107.75 ms  25 %   1 ms  C  DOWN  1,52Qwest US  174 ms  0 %  -2 ms  D  UP  4,26Tata Communications US  256.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  UP  3,97Verizon US  140.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,33Savvis US  171 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,26America Online Transit Data Network US  141.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,32Cogent Communications US  143.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  DOWN  4,32Hurricane Electric US  242.75 ms  0 %  4 ms  E  DOWN  3,99AboveNet US  207.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  E  DOWN  4,16XO Communications US  215.25 ms  0 %  -3 ms  E  UP  4,14Sprint Nextel US  133.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,33Allstream US  165.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  DOWN  4,27TW Telecom US  189.25 ms  0 %  -13 ms  D  UP  4,28Deutche Telecom Germany  76.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Global Crossing Germany  48.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,38Cogent Germany  75.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Telia Germany  52.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,38Level 3 Germany  56.5 ms  0 %  3 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Tata Communications Germany  53 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Savvis Germany  68 ms  0 %  -4 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Cable&Wireless Germany  76.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36PCCW Germany  72 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37NTT Communications UK  71.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  B  UP  4,37America Online Transit Data Network UK  61 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Tinet UK  67.5 ms  0 %  13 ms  B  DOWN  4,35GEANT UK  70 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  UP  4,37British Telecom UK  83.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Hurricane Electric UK  114.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  DOWN  4,34Tinet Netherlands  62.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37AboveNet Netherlands  59.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Wanadoo Netherlands  72.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37GEANT Netherlands  55.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Opentransit France  61.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Sprint Nextel France  71.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Seabone Italy  46.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Infostrada Italy  72.25 ms  0 %  -2 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Telstra Australia  368.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  DOWN  3,47Optus Australia  362.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  UP  3,49NTT Communicatons Japan  339.75 ms  0 %  -35 ms  F  UP  3,91AboveNet Japan  353 ms  0 %  18 ms  F  UP  3,37Verizon Chech  147.75 ms  0 %  59 ms  D  UP  3,93ChinaNet China  407.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  DOWN  3,28PCCW Hong Kong  303 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  DOWN  3,77Pacnet Signapore  372.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  DOWN  3,45Isnet South Africa  317.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  DOWN  3,71Maxnet New Zealand  353.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  UP  3,54Bell Canada  217.25 ms  0 %  3 ms  E  DOWN  4,09Leaseweb Netherlands  60.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37The Planet US  178.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,24Softlayer US  177.5 ms  0 %  -3 ms  D  UP  4,26Dreamhost US  222.5 ms  0 %  -3 ms  E  DOWN  4,12Rackspace US  178.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,24Serverloft Germany  54.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,38Host-Europe Germany  51.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Hetzner Germany  53 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,38OVH  60.75 ms  25 %   1 ms  B  DOWN  1,56*Total ping time is*  9989.75 ms     




*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGI Italy  61.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Fastweb Italy  54.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,38NGZ-Server Germany  52.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38K-Play Germany  54.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38GC-Server Germany  60.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37247CS Germany  50.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,38Esport-Servers Germany  54.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38LB-Server Germany  57 ms  0 %  -2 ms  B  UP  4,38G-Portal Germany  54 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,38Jolt UK  60.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,37Multiplay UK  70.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37ServerFFS Netherlands  65.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37GS-NET Netherlands  61.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Clanhost Netherlands  60.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  DOWN  4,37RDSNET Romania  80.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Dataplex Hungary  85 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36EA US  179.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,23Valve US  217.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  UP  4,11Gameservers US  134.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,33Bigpoint Germany  61.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37*Total ping time is*  1575.25 ms     



*Total ping time is* *12067 ms*  9  45  16  19  6  10Greek servers  502  45,64 msInternational servers  9989.75  138,75 msGameservers  1575.25  82,91 ms



*Total ping time is* *12067 ms* *114,92 ms**Packet loss 0,53 %* 


Speedtest results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





Test date and time is Σάββατο 07-08-2010 and time 23:47:16Cogentco   0,00Mirrorservice   0,14Apple   1,39Nvidia   2,07Microsoft   1,00LeaseWeb   1,45ServerBoost   0,76ThinkBroadband   0,92Cachefly   2,05Ovh   0,66Ntua   1,49Forthnet   1,29Otenet   2,21RootBSD   0,64



Detailed results for multihosts(Line capacity)

*Spoiler:*





 Host list by Someonefromhellftp://ftp.free.fr/ 0.3 MB/sftp://ftp.ovh.net/ 0.25 MB/sftp://ftp.hosteurope.de/ 0.15 MB/sftp://mirror.leaseweb.com/ 0.3 MB/sftp://ftp.sunet.se/ 0.1 MB/sftp://ftp.mirrorservice.org/ 0.2 MB/sftp://ftp.uni-kl.de/ 0.2 MB/sftp://ftp.funet.fi/ 0.15 MB/sftp://ftp5.gwdg.de/ 0.2 MB/sftp://mirror.sov.uk.goscomb.net/ 0.1 MB/s



*Average speed for 14 hosts*  1,15 MB/s  9 Mbps *Line speed for 10 hosts (Line Capacity)*  1,95 MB/s  16 Mbps

----------


## andreyas

Ως συνήθως  :Wink: 
Hostlist version  201008072238 by Someonefromhell, v0.45  Host OS & no. of CPUs  Windows XP x86 - 2 CPU cores BBRAS  bbras-llu-kln-22L0.forthnet.gr [194.219.239.154]  WAN IP  178.128.xxx.xxx ISP & network  FORTHnet - 178.128.0.0/16  Advertised via  [coming soon!] Test mode  All tests  Total test duration  162.219 sec Pings per host  4  Ping threads  4 Hosts alive  105 / 105  *Avg. latency*  *135.605 msec* Downloads ran for  10 sec each  *Max. speed*  *15.18 Mbps or 1.90 MB/sec* 
   

*Detailed ping results*

*Spoiler:*





*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Forthnet  29.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A NTUA@GRNET  29.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Cyta Hellas  30.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B OTE  30.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Hellas Online  30.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B Vivodi  30.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B On Telecoms  30.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Netone  30.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Wind  117.75 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  C Vodafone  119.00 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  C Orange Business Hellas  140.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Verizon Hellas  143.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D *Group sum*  *761.50 msec*    *Group average*  *63.46 msec*  *0.00%*   *B*



*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Akamai  29.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  A Cachefly  69.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Google CDN  70.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Global Crossing Germany  70.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Telia Germany  70.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Serverloft Germany  71.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Tata Communications Germany  71.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B DE-CIX  71.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B Host-Europe Germany  74.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Hetzner Germany  74.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Cogent Germany  77.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Cable&Wireless Germany  77.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C AboveNet Netherlands  77.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C GEANT Netherlands  78.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Verizon Chech  78.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Leaseweb Netherlands  78.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Level 3 Germany  79.25 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  C MIX  79.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C PANAP  80.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C Opentransit France  80.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Google CDN  82.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C NTT Communications UK  84.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C PCCW Germany  84.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C GEANT UK  84.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C Tinet Netherlands  84.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Savvis Germany  84.75 msec  0.00%   -1.00 msec  C Tinet UK  85.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Google CDN  85.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Sprint Nextel France  87.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C AMS-IX  88.25 msec  0.00%   -6.25 msec  C Seabone Italy  88.50 msec  0.00%   -6.00 msec  C OVH  90.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Deutche Telecom Germany  92.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Infostrada Italy  93.25 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  C LINX  95.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C British Telecom UK  99.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C America Online Transit Data Network UK  100.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C NL-IX  105.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Wanadoo Netherlands  105.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C ESPANIX  107.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Hurricane Electric UK  115.25 msec  0.00%   -1.00 msec  C RIPN@MSK-IX  121.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Sprint Nextel US  155.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Telia US  162.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Verizon US  162.75 msec  0.00%  +1.75 msec  D America Online Transit Data Network US  163.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Cogent Communications US  167.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Yahoo US  169.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D AT&T US  178.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Allstream US  182.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Global Crossing US  183.50 msec  0.00%   -1.25 msec  D Savvis US  188.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Qwest US  191.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Rackspace US  193.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D The Planet US  196.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D Softlayer US  196.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Level 3 US  202.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E TW Telecom US  208.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  E XO Communications US  232.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Dreamhost US  236.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E Bell Canada  237.25 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  E AboveNet US  249.75 msec  0.00%   -9.50 msec  E Hurricane Electric US  271.75 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  F Isnet South Africa  335.75 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  F Maxnet New Zealand  358.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F AboveNet Japan  366.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F NTT Communicatons Japan  368.75 msec  0.00%   -4.25 msec  F Telstra Australia  384.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F Optus Australia  389.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Pacnet Signapore  392.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F ChinaNet China  400.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F PCCW Hong Kong  411.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F Tata Communications US  451.00 msec  25.00%  +0.00 msec  F *Group sum*  *11511.25 msec*    *Group average*  *157.69 msec*  *0.34%*   *D*



*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





G-Portal Germany  70.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Esport-Servers Germany  71.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B 247CS Germany  73.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B K-Play Germany  73.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B NGZ-Server Germany  76.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C LB-Server Germany  77.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C GS-NET Netherlands  78.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C Clanhost Netherlands  79.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C Bigpoint Germany  79.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Fastweb Italy  79.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C NGI Italy  80.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Multiplay UK  82.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C ServerFFS Netherlands  82.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C GC-Server Germany  83.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Jolt UK  87.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C RDSNET Romania  99.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Dataplex Hungary  104.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Gameservers US  156.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D EA US  197.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D Valve US  237.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E *Group sum*  *1965.75 msec*    *Group average*  *98.29 msec*  *0.00%*   *C*







........Auto merged post: andreyas πρόσθεσε 19 λεπτά και 43 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

 :Wink: 

*ISP  FORTHnet SA - IP 178.12 xxxxx - BBRAS 194.219.239.154 - Network  178.128.0.0/16* *Network Advertised via * *Tinet SpA**Level 3 Communications*Test date and time is Κυριακή 08-08-2010 and time 00:46:14 - script ver 1.1a download*Microsoft Windows XP Professional   - 2 Threads(2 CPUs), List by Someonefromhell, v0.45* *DNS Server: 193.92.3.11 resolve in 625 ms  - NIC Intel(R) PRO/1000 PL* *Time to fetch webpage 1,98 seconds* 
prepend info

*Spoiler:*





 no prepending




Ping results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





*MOS (mean opinion score), is scaled from 5=best to 1=worst*
*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  30.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,39Wind  118.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,34On Telecoms  33.75 ms  0 %  -2 ms  B  UP  4,39Vivodi  29.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,39Forthnet  29.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,39OTE  30 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,39Netone  30.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,39NTUA@GRNET  30 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,39Vodafone  115.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,34Orange Business Hellas  140.5 ms  0 %  3 ms  D  DOWN  4,32Verizon Hellas  143.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,32Cyta Hellas  31 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  UP  4,39*Total ping time is*  762.5 ms     




*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





DE-CIX  71 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37AMS-IX  78.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36LINX  95.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  DOWN  4,35NL-IX  105.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,35RIPN@MSK-IX  90.25 ms  25 %   1 ms  C  DOWN  1,53ESPANIX  107 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,35MIX  80.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36PANAP  79.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Akamai  29.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,39Cachefly  69 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Google CDN  79 ms  0 %  8 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Google CDN  90.75 ms  0 %  3 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Google CDN  82 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Yahoo US  169.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,26AT&T US  178.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,23Global Crossing US  194.25 ms  0 %  6 ms  D  UP  4,15Level 3 US  202.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  DOWN  4,16Telia US  161.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  DOWN  4,28Qwest US  190.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,20Tata Communications US  427 ms  0 %  -1 ms  F  UP  3,19Verizon US  163 ms  0 %  -5 ms  D  DOWN  4,31Savvis US  188 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,21America Online Transit Data Network US  164 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,28Cogent Communications US  168.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  DOWN  4,27Hurricane Electric US  273 ms  0 %  4 ms  F  UP  3,87AboveNet US  230.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  DOWN  4,06XO Communications US  232.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  DOWN  4,05Sprint Nextel US  155.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,30Allstream US  182 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,23TW Telecom US  208.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  UP  4,14Deutche Telecom Germany  94.25 ms  0 %  4 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Global Crossing Germany  70.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  DOWN  4,36Cogent Germany  77.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Telia Germany  75 ms  0 %  17 ms  B  DOWN  4,34Level 3 Germany  81 ms  0 %  -26 ms  C  UP  4,39Tata Communications Germany  71.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Savvis Germany  79.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Cable&Wireless Germany  77.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36PCCW Germany  85 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36NTT Communications UK  85.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36America Online Transit Data Network UK  83.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Tinet UK  85.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36GEANT UK  85 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36British Telecom UK  99.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Hurricane Electric UK  112.25 ms  0 %  -9 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Tinet Netherlands  85 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36AboveNet Netherlands  58.25 ms  25 %   7 ms  B  DOWN  1,55Wanadoo Netherlands  105.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,35GEANT Netherlands  78.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Opentransit France  80.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Sprint Nextel France  87 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Seabone Italy  81.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36Infostrada Italy  95.5 ms  0 %  14 ms  C  DOWN  4,34Telstra Australia  384.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  DOWN  3,38Optus Australia  389.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  DOWN  3,36NTT Communicatons Japan  351.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  F  DOWN  3,56AboveNet Japan  365.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  DOWN  3,48Verizon Chech  78.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36ChinaNet China  400.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  DOWN  3,30PCCW Hong Kong  411.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  UP  3,25Pacnet Signapore  392.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  DOWN  3,34Isnet South Africa  337.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  DOWN  3,61Maxnet New Zealand  357.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  DOWN  3,51Bell Canada  296.5 ms  0 %  -14 ms  F  UP  3,92Leaseweb Netherlands  78.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36The Planet US  195.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,19Softlayer US  197 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  DOWN  4,19Dreamhost US  236.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  DOWN  4,04Rackspace US  192.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,20Serverloft Germany  71 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Host-Europe Germany  74.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Hetzner Germany  75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,36OVH  90.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,35*Total ping time is*  11457 ms     




*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGI Italy  80 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Fastweb Italy  79.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36NGZ-Server Germany  75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,36K-Play Germany  73 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37GC-Server Germany  83.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36247CS Germany  73 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  DOWN  4,36Esport-Servers Germany  70.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37LB-Server Germany  76.25 ms  0 %  5 ms  C  DOWN  4,36G-Portal Germany  70.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Jolt UK  87.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Multiplay UK  82.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36ServerFFS Netherlands  81.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36GS-NET Netherlands  78 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Clanhost Netherlands  79 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36RDSNET Romania  99 ms  0 %  3 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Dataplex Hungary  105 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  DOWN  4,34EA US  209.5 ms  0 %  -3 ms  E  UP  4,16Valve US  248.5 ms  0 %  33 ms  E  DOWN  3,72Gameservers US  171.25 ms  0 %  20 ms  D  UP  4,13Bigpoint Germany  84.75 ms  0 %  -11 ms  C  DOWN  4,37*Total ping time is*  2008.25 ms     



*Total ping time is* *14227.75 ms*  5  18  46  17  7  12Greek servers  762.5  69,32 msInternational servers  11457  159,13 msGameservers  2008.25  105,70 ms



*Total ping time is* *14227.75 ms* *135,50 ms**Packet loss 0,53 %* 


Speedtest results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





Test date and time is Κυριακή 08-08-2010 and time 00:47:31Cogentco   1,22Mirrorservice   0,93Apple   1,56Nvidia   1,15Microsoft   1,77LeaseWeb   0,97ServerBoost   1,62ThinkBroadband   1,60Cachefly   1,88Ovh   0,71Ntua   1,49Forthnet   1,79Otenet   2,03RootBSD   0,84



Detailed results for multihosts(Line capacity)

*Spoiler:*





 Host list by Someonefromhellftp://ftp.free.fr/ 0.4 MB/sftp://ftp.ovh.net/ 0.2 MB/sftp://ftp.hosteurope.de/ 0.2 MB/sftp://mirror.leaseweb.com/ 0.2 MB/sftp://ftp.sunet.se/ 0.1 MB/sftp://ftp.mirrorservice.org/ 0.05 MB/sftp://ftp.uni-kl.de/ 0.25 MB/sftp://ftp.funet.fi/ 0.15 MB/sftp://ftp5.gwdg.de/ 0.15 MB/sftp://mirror.sov.uk.goscomb.net/ 0.1 MB/s



*Average speed for 14 hosts*  1,40 MB/s  11 Mbps *Line speed for 10 hosts (Line Capacity)*  1,80 MB/s  14 Mbps

----------


## iakinthos

Hostlist version  201008080147 by Someonefromhell, v0.46  Host OS & no. of CPUs  Windows 7 x64 - 4 CPU cores BBRAS  loopback2004.med01.dsl.hol.gr [62.38.0.170]  WAN IP  89.210.xxx.xxx ISP & network  Hellas OnLine Electronic Communications S.A. - 89.210.0.0/16  Advertised via  [coming soon!] Test mode  All tests  Total test duration  158.839 sec Pings per host  4  Ping threads  4 Hosts alive  105 / 105  *Avg. latency*  *139.571 msec* Downloads ran for  10 sec each  *Max. speed*  *3.49 Mbps or 0.44 MB/sec* 
   

*Detailed ping results*

*Spoiler:*





*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  23.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  A Forthnet  24.00 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  A Cyta Hellas  24.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A OTE  25.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  A Netone  25.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A NTUA@GRNET  26.25 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  A On Telecoms  26.50 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  A Wind  26.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Orange Business Hellas  26.75 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  A Vodafone  27.25 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  A Vivodi  28.25 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  A Verizon Hellas  166.50 msec  0.00%  +1.50 msec  D *Group sum*  *451.00 msec*    *Group average*  *37.58 msec*  *0.00%*   *B*



*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Tata Communications Germany  70.50 msec  0.00%  +4.25 msec  B Telia Germany  73.75 msec  0.00%   -5.25 msec  B Level 3 Germany  74.75 msec  0.00%  +5.25 msec  B AMS-IX  76.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C Opentransit France  78.50 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  C Google CDN  79.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Google CDN  80.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C NL-IX  80.75 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  C Verizon Chech  80.75 msec  0.00%  +4.25 msec  C Google CDN  81.00 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  C GEANT UK  82.25 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  C PANAP  82.25 msec  0.00%  +5.25 msec  C Cachefly  82.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C Serverloft Germany  83.00 msec  0.00%  +5.00 msec  C LINX  84.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Tinet UK  84.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Global Crossing Germany  84.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C PCCW Germany  84.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Leaseweb Netherlands  85.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Host-Europe Germany  85.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Tinet Netherlands  86.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C British Telecom UK  86.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C NTT Communications UK  87.50 msec  0.00%  +5.25 msec  C Sprint Nextel France  87.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C Hetzner Germany  88.75 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  C Deutche Telecom Germany  89.25 msec  0.00%   -1.00 msec  C MIX  92.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C OVH  94.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Cable&Wireless Germany  95.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C America Online Transit Data Network UK  99.50 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  C Savvis Germany  100.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C DE-CIX  101.25 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  C Hurricane Electric UK  101.25 msec  0.00%   -3.25 msec  C Wanadoo Netherlands  103.00 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  C GEANT Netherlands  103.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C Seabone Italy  106.00 msec  0.00%   -4.75 msec  C Infostrada Italy  121.75 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  C RIPN@MSK-IX  132.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Yahoo US  154.75 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  D Verizon US  156.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D Akamai  161.00 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  D Cogent Germany  168.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D America Online Transit Data Network US  170.25 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  D Cogent Communications US  174.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Sprint Nextel US  178.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D AboveNet Netherlands  179.25 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  D AT&T US  182.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D Savvis US  182.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D ESPANIX  183.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D Telia US  185.00 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  D Qwest US  188.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Allstream US  188.50 msec  0.00%  +4.50 msec  D Global Crossing US  192.25 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  D The Planet US  193.50 msec  0.00%  +5.00 msec  D Rackspace US  203.75 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  E Tata Communications US  206.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  E Softlayer US  215.50 msec  0.00%  +3.50 msec  E Level 3 US  222.00 msec  0.00%   -4.75 msec  E TW Telecom US  225.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E AboveNet US  230.50 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  E XO Communications US  233.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  E Hurricane Electric US  246.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  E Dreamhost US  249.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  E Bell Canada  254.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  F Isnet South Africa  324.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  F NTT Communicatons Japan  354.25 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  F Maxnet New Zealand  358.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F AboveNet Japan  370.75 msec  0.00%  +4.75 msec  F Telstra Australia  375.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F PCCW Hong Kong  377.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Optus Australia  386.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  F Pacnet Signapore  403.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F ChinaNet China  432.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  F *Group sum*  *11904.25 msec*    *Group average*  *163.07 msec*  *0.00%*   *D*



*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





GS-NET Netherlands  75.50 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  C Esport-Servers Germany  77.75 msec  0.00%  +4.50 msec  C NGI Italy  78.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C ServerFFS Netherlands  79.25 msec  0.00%  +4.00 msec  C Multiplay UK  82.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C Clanhost Netherlands  82.25 msec  0.00%   -4.00 msec  C Bigpoint Germany  82.25 msec  0.00%   -5.75 msec  C G-Portal Germany  84.25 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  C Jolt UK  90.75 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  C LB-Server Germany  92.50 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  C NGZ-Server Germany  94.50 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  C K-Play Germany  97.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C 247CS Germany  99.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Fastweb Italy  112.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C GC-Server Germany  115.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C Dataplex Hungary  133.25 msec  0.00%   -1.50 msec  D Gameservers US  163.50 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  D RDSNET Romania  190.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D EA US  213.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  E Valve US  256.00 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  F *Group sum*  *2299.75 msec*    *Group average*  *114.99 msec*  *0.00%*   *C*

----------


## deniSun

Hostlist version  201008080147 by Someonefromhell, v0.46  Host OS & no. of CPUs  Windows 7 x86 - 2 CPU cores BBRAS  80.106.108.38  WAN IP  94.68.xxx.xxx ISP & network  OTEnet S.A. Multiprotocol Backbone &amp; ISP - 94.68.0.0/16  Advertised via  [coming soon!] Test mode  All tests  Total test duration  156.542 sec Pings per host  4  Ping threads  4 Hosts alive  105 / 105  *Avg. latency*  *100.529 msec* Downloads ran for  10 sec each  *Max. speed*  *16.27 Mbps or 2.03 MB/sec* 
   

*Detailed ping results*

*Spoiler:*





*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





OTE  14.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  A On Telecoms  15.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Forthnet  15.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Vodafone  15.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Wind  16.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  A NTUA@GRNET  16.50 msec  0.00%   -1.25 msec  A Cyta Hellas  16.75 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  A Hellas Online  17.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  A Orange Business Hellas  18.00 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  A Netone  20.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Vivodi  23.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Verizon Hellas  111.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C *Group sum*  *300.25 msec*    *Group average*  *25.02 msec*  *0.00%*   *A*



*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Akamai  14.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Cogent Germany  41.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B DE-CIX  41.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Level 3 Germany  45.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Hetzner Germany  45.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Host-Europe Germany  46.25 msec  0.00%  +2.50 msec  B AboveNet Netherlands  48.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Verizon Chech  48.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B NL-IX  48.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B AMS-IX  49.00 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  B GEANT Netherlands  49.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Cable&Wireless Germany  49.50 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  B Leaseweb Netherlands  49.50 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  B Wanadoo Netherlands  50.00 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  B Google CDN  52.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Google CDN  52.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Cachefly  53.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B America Online Transit Data Network UK  53.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B OVH  53.50 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  B NTT Communications UK  54.00 msec  0.00%   -1.50 msec  B GEANT UK  54.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B LINX  54.50 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  B PCCW Germany  54.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Opentransit France  54.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Tata Communications Germany  55.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B Global Crossing Germany  55.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Sprint Nextel France  55.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B PANAP  55.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B British Telecom UK  55.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Tinet Netherlands  58.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B Infostrada Italy  58.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Telia Germany  59.00 msec  0.00%  +3.50 msec  B Google CDN  60.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Hurricane Electric UK  60.50 msec  0.00%   -1.50 msec  B Savvis Germany  61.00 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  B Deutche Telecom Germany  62.50 msec  0.00%   -3.00 msec  B MIX  63.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B Tinet UK  64.75 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  B Serverloft Germany  70.25 msec  0.00%   -1.00 msec  B ESPANIX  71.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Seabone Italy  87.00 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  C RIPN@MSK-IX  92.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Sprint Nextel US  122.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C Yahoo US  129.00 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  D Verizon US  129.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Telia US  129.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D America Online Transit Data Network US  131.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Cogent Communications US  141.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Global Crossing US  143.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Savvis US  150.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D Bell Canada  151.00 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  D AT&T US  154.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D The Planet US  159.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D Qwest US  160.50 msec  0.00%   -1.50 msec  D Rackspace US  164.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Allstream US  167.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Softlayer US  170.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D TW Telecom US  175.50 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  D Level 3 US  177.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D AboveNet US  184.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Hurricane Electric US  197.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D XO Communications US  213.00 msec  0.00%   -7.00 msec  E Dreamhost US  213.25 msec  0.00%   -7.25 msec  E Isnet South Africa  229.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E ChinaNet China  275.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F Tata Communications US  309.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F PCCW Hong Kong  312.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  F NTT Communicatons Japan  326.25 msec  0.00%  +9.00 msec  F AboveNet Japan  332.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F Telstra Australia  340.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Maxnet New Zealand  347.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F Pacnet Signapore  358.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F Optus Australia  365.75 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  F *Group sum*  *8869.75 msec*    *Group average*  *121.50 msec*  *0.00%*   *C*



*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Esport-Servers Germany  41.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B G-Portal Germany  41.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B K-Play Germany  43.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B NGZ-Server Germany  44.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B 247CS Germany  44.75 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  B Bigpoint Germany  45.75 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  B Clanhost Netherlands  48.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B GS-NET Netherlands  50.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B LB-Server Germany  51.00 msec  0.00%  +3.00 msec  B ServerFFS Netherlands  52.00 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  B Multiplay UK  54.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Jolt UK  55.50 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  B Dataplex Hungary  56.75 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  B Fastweb Italy  57.75 msec  0.00%   -1.25 msec  B GC-Server Germany  58.00 msec  0.00%   -1.50 msec  B NGI Italy  64.50 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  B RDSNET Romania  76.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Gameservers US  124.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C EA US  163.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Valve US  212.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E *Group sum*  *1385.50 msec*    *Group average*  *69.28 msec*  *0.00%*   *B*

----------


## nnn

Για να δούμε ξύπνησε ο κόσμος ?


*ISP  FORTHnet SA - IP 62.1.2 xxxxx - BBRAS 194.219.231.36 - Network  62.1.0.0/16* *Network Advertised via * *Tinet SpA**Level 3 Communications**Telecom Italia Sparkle*Test date and time is Κυριακή 08-08-2010 and time 11:08:50 - script ver 1.1a download*Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium    - 2 Threads(2 CPUs), List by Someonefromhell, v0.46* *   DNS Server: 193.92.3.11 resolve in 31 ms - NIC Dell Wireless 1390 WLAN Mini-Card 54 Mbps**Time to fetch webpage 1,05 seconds* 
prepend info

*Spoiler:*





 no prepending




Ping results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





*MOS (mean opinion score), is scaled from 5=best to 1=worst*
*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  8.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Wind  99 ms  0 %  4 ms  C  UP  4,35On Telecoms  8.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Vivodi  7.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Forthnet  7 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40OTE  8 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,40Netone  7.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40NTUA@GRNET  7.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  UP  4,40Vodafone  96.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Orange Business Hellas  122.5 ms  0 %  -3 ms  C  UP  4,34Verizon Hellas  126.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,33Cyta Hellas  7.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40*Total ping time is*  506.5 ms     




*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





DE-CIX  52.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38AMS-IX  61.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37LINX  68 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37NL-IX  114.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,34RIPN@MSK-IX  98.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,35ESPANIX  78 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36MIX  57.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37PANAP  63.25 ms  0 %  -3 ms  B  UP  4,37Akamai  7 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,40Cachefly  47 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,38Google CDN  107.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,34Google CDN  83.25 ms  0 %  15 ms  C  DOWN  4,34Google CDN  81.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Yahoo US  158 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,30AT&T US  165 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,27Global Crossing US  155.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,30Level 3 US  182 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,22Telia US  149.75 ms  0 %  -23 ms  D  DOWN  4,35Qwest US  174.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,25Tata Communications US  185 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  DOWN  4,21Verizon US  139.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,33Savvis US  170 ms  0 %  4 ms  D  UP  4,24America Online Transit Data Network US  141.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  DOWN  4,33Cogent Communications US  143 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,32Hurricane Electric US  241.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  UP  4,02AboveNet US  207.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  UP  4,15XO Communications US  215.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  UP  4,12Sprint Nextel US  132.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,33Allstream US  164.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,28TW Telecom US  186 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,22Deutche Telecom Germany  77.25 ms  0 %  -10 ms  C  UP  4,37Global Crossing Germany  48.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Cogent Germany  75.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36Telia Germany  54 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,38Level 3 Germany  55.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Tata Communications Germany  52.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Savvis Germany  66.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Cable&Wireless Germany  76.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36PCCW Germany  72 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37NTT Communications UK  69.75 ms  0 %  3 ms  B  DOWN  4,36America Online Transit Data Network UK  61 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Tinet UK  75.5 ms  0 %  -25 ms  C  DOWN  4,39GEANT UK  67.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37British Telecom UK  65 ms  25 %   8 ms  B  DOWN  1,55Hurricane Electric UK  115.25 ms  0 %  -4 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Tinet Netherlands  62.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  DOWN  4,37AboveNet Netherlands  61.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  UP  4,37Wanadoo Netherlands  71 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37GEANT Netherlands  58.5 ms  0 %  -7 ms  B  UP  4,38Opentransit France  63.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Sprint Nextel France  72.25 ms  0 %  -2 ms  B  UP  4,37Seabone Italy  45.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Infostrada Italy  71.75 ms  0 %  16 ms  B  DOWN  4,35Telstra Australia  276.25 ms  25 %   1 ms  F  DOWN  1,10Optus Australia  361.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  UP  3,51NTT Communicatons Japan  326.75 ms  0 %  15 ms  F  UP  3,53AboveNet Japan  347 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  DOWN  3,57Verizon Chech  61.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37ChinaNet China  425.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  F  DOWN  3,17PCCW Hong Kong  303.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  DOWN  3,76Pacnet Signapore  372.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  DOWN  3,44Isnet South Africa  310 ms  0 %  3 ms  F  DOWN  3,72Maxnet New Zealand  353 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  DOWN  3,54Bell Canada  219.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  UP  4,11Leaseweb Netherlands  61.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37The Planet US  176.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,25Softlayer US  177.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,24Dreamhost US  219 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  DOWN  4,11Rackspace US  177.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,24Serverloft Germany  53.75 ms  0 %  3 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Host-Europe Germany  51.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Hetzner Germany  52.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38OVH  80.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36*Total ping time is*  9779 ms     




*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGI Italy  63.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,37Fastweb Italy  54 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38NGZ-Server Germany  53.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38K-Play Germany  55 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37GC-Server Germany  60.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37247CS Germany  50.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Esport-Servers Germany  52.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,38LB-Server Germany  54.75 ms  0 %  -14 ms  B  UP  4,39G-Portal Germany  52.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Jolt UK  60.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Multiplay UK  70.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37ServerFFS Netherlands  64.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37GS-NET Netherlands  60.25 ms  0 %  3 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Clanhost Netherlands  61.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37RDSNET Romania  82.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36Dataplex Hungary  84.5 ms  0 %  5 ms  C  DOWN  4,35EA US  178 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,24Valve US  216.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  DOWN  4,11Gameservers US  132.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,33Bigpoint Germany  61.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37*Total ping time is*  1567.25 ms     



*Total ping time is* *11852.75 ms*  9  44  17  20  6  9Greek servers  506.5  46,05 msInternational servers  9779  135,82 msGameservers  1567.25  82,49 ms



*Total ping time is* *11852.75 ms* *112,88 ms**Packet loss 0,53 %* 


Speedtest results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





Test date and time is Κυριακή 08-08-2010 and time 11:10:03Cogentco   0,00Mirrorservice   1,15Apple   2,00Nvidia   2,35Microsoft   1,60LeaseWeb   1,67ServerBoost   1,83ThinkBroadband   0,85Cachefly   2,02Ovh   1,53Ntua   1,49Forthnet   2,37Otenet   2,37RootBSD   0,54



Detailed results for multihosts(Line capacity)

*Spoiler:*





 Host list by Someonefromhellftp://ftp.free.fr/ 0.35 MB/sftp://ftp.ovh.net/ 0.3 MB/sftp://ftp.hosteurope.de/ 0.15 MB/sftp://mirror.leaseweb.com/ 0.25 MB/sftp://ftp.sunet.se/ 0.25 MB/sftp://ftp.mirrorservice.org/ 0 MB/sftp://ftp.uni-kl.de/ 0.35 MB/sftp://ftp.funet.fi/ 0.1 MB/sftp://ftp5.gwdg.de/ 0.2 MB/sftp://mirror.sov.uk.goscomb.net/ 0.15 MB/s



*Average speed for 14 hosts*  1,56 MB/s  12 Mbps *Line speed for 10 hosts (Line Capacity)*  2,10 MB/s  17 Mbps

----------


## arial

Hostlist version  201008080147 by Someonefromhell, v0.46  Host OS & no. of CPUs  Windows XP x86 - 2 CPU cores BBRAS  loopback2004.med01.dsl.hol.gr [62.38.0.170]  WAN IP  79.167.xxx.xxx ISP & network  Hellas OnLine Electronic Communications S.A. - 79.167.0.0/16  Advertised via  [coming soon!] Test mode  All tests  Total test duration  193.641 sec Pings per host  4  Ping threads  4 Hosts alive  105 / 105  *Avg. latency*  *136.296 msec* Downloads ran for  10 sec each  *Max. speed*  *15.09 Mbps or 1.89 MB/sec* 
   

*Detailed ping results*

*Spoiler:*





*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  23.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  A NTUA@GRNET  23.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Cyta Hellas  23.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Wind  23.75 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  A Forthnet  24.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  A OTE  24.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Vivodi  24.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Orange Business Hellas  24.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Netone  24.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A On Telecoms  25.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  A Vodafone  25.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  A Verizon Hellas  169.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D *Group sum*  *436.00 msec*    *Group average*  *36.33 msec*  *0.00%*   *B*



*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Akamai  23.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Level 3 Germany  72.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B Cachefly  72.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B Cable&Wireless Germany  73.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Tata Communications Germany  73.25 msec  0.00%  +4.00 msec  B Hetzner Germany  75.00 msec  0.00%  +4.00 msec  C AMS-IX  75.50 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  C Serverloft Germany  78.25 msec  0.00%   -3.75 msec  C Leaseweb Netherlands  78.25 msec  0.00%   -3.75 msec  C Verizon Chech  80.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C GEANT UK  80.25 msec  0.00%   -1.00 msec  C Google CDN  81.50 msec  0.00%  +4.00 msec  C NTT Communications UK  81.50 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  C NL-IX  85.00 msec  0.00%   -4.00 msec  C Deutche Telecom Germany  85.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Savvis Germany  86.00 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  C GEANT Netherlands  86.75 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  C Google CDN  87.25 msec  0.00%   -4.00 msec  C Wanadoo Netherlands  89.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C DE-CIX  89.00 msec  0.00%   -4.75 msec  C LINX  89.50 msec  0.00%   -3.50 msec  C British Telecom UK  90.25 msec  0.00%  +4.75 msec  C America Online Transit Data Network UK  91.25 msec  0.00%   -4.50 msec  C Opentransit France  91.50 msec  0.00%   -4.00 msec  C OVH  91.75 msec  0.00%   -1.00 msec  C Telia Germany  92.25 msec  0.00%  +3.75 msec  C Tinet UK  92.50 msec  0.00%  +4.25 msec  C Hurricane Electric UK  93.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C PANAP  94.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C PCCW Germany  96.75 msec  0.00%  +29.50 msec  C Host-Europe Germany  96.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Seabone Italy  100.50 msec  0.00%   -2.50 msec  C Google CDN  101.50 msec  0.00%   -1.00 msec  C Tinet Netherlands  101.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C MIX  104.75 msec  0.00%   -4.75 msec  C Sprint Nextel France  105.25 msec  0.00%   -1.00 msec  C Infostrada Italy  108.00 msec  0.00%  +4.00 msec  C ESPANIX  109.25 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  C Global Crossing Germany  109.25 msec  0.00%  +36.50 msec  C RIPN@MSK-IX  123.25 msec  0.00%   -4.75 msec  C AboveNet Netherlands  160.75 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  D Verizon US  164.25 msec  0.00%   -4.25 msec  D Telia US  164.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D America Online Transit Data Network US  164.25 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  D Yahoo US  164.75 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  D Cogent Communications US  167.75 msec  0.00%   -1.00 msec  D Sprint Nextel US  171.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D AT&T US  182.25 msec  0.00%  +4.50 msec  D Savvis US  186.00 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  D Cogent Germany  187.50 msec  0.00%   -3.00 msec  D Global Crossing US  190.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Qwest US  195.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D The Planet US  196.33 msec  25.00%   -1.00 msec  D Allstream US  196.50 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  D Softlayer US  202.25 msec  0.00%   -5.00 msec  E Level 3 US  203.00 msec  0.00%  +4.75 msec  E Tata Communications US  204.75 msec  0.00%  +4.75 msec  E Rackspace US  207.75 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  E TW Telecom US  215.75 msec  0.00%   -1.00 msec  E XO Communications US  230.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  E AboveNet US  236.50 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  E Hurricane Electric US  238.75 msec  0.00%  +4.00 msec  E Dreamhost US  238.75 msec  0.00%  +3.00 msec  E Bell Canada  241.25 msec  0.00%  +5.25 msec  E PCCW Hong Kong  332.00 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  F Isnet South Africa  337.50 msec  0.00%  +5.50 msec  F NTT Communicatons Japan  366.00 msec  0.00%   -8.50 msec  F AboveNet Japan  370.50 msec  0.00%  +4.50 msec  F Optus Australia  392.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  F Telstra Australia  393.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F Maxnet New Zealand  408.75 msec  0.00%   -2.50 msec  F Pacnet Signapore  409.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F ChinaNet China  423.25 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  F *Group sum*  *11681.58 msec*    *Group average*  *160.02 msec*  *0.34%*   *D*



*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





GS-NET Netherlands  76.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C 247CS Germany  76.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Fastweb Italy  81.25 msec  0.00%   -1.25 msec  C Bigpoint Germany  81.25 msec  0.00%   -3.50 msec  C Esport-Servers Germany  83.25 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  C Multiplay UK  86.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C G-Portal Germany  88.50 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  C NGZ-Server Germany  88.75 msec  0.00%  +5.00 msec  C GC-Server Germany  90.25 msec  0.00%  +3.50 msec  C Clanhost Netherlands  90.75 msec  0.00%  +4.75 msec  C K-Play Germany  94.00 msec  0.00%   -4.75 msec  C LB-Server Germany  94.25 msec  0.00%   -1.25 msec  C NGI Italy  102.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Jolt UK  102.50 msec  0.00%   -4.75 msec  C RDSNET Romania  104.75 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  C ServerFFS Netherlands  108.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Dataplex Hungary  119.50 msec  0.00%   -1.25 msec  C Gameservers US  161.25 msec  0.00%   -5.00 msec  D EA US  222.50 msec  0.00%  +5.00 msec  E Valve US  241.50 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  E *Group sum*  *2193.50 msec*    *Group average*  *109.67 msec*  *0.00%*   *C*

----------


## andreyas

Μάλλον ξύπνησε  :Thinking: 

*ISP  FORTHnet SA - IP 178.12 xxxxx - BBRAS 194.219.239.154 - Network  178.128.0.0/16* *Network Advertised via * *Tinet SpA**Level 3 Communications*Test date and time is Κυριακή 08-08-2010 and time 14:49:48 - script ver 1.1a download*Microsoft Windows XP Professional   - 2 Threads(2 CPUs), List by Someonefromhell, v0.46* *        DNS Server: 193.92.3.11 resolve in 594 ms - NIC Intel(R) PRO/1000 PL Network Connection - Packet Scheduler Miniport 0 Mbps**Time to fetch webpage 1,90 seconds* 
prepend info

*Spoiler:*





 no prepending




Ping results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





*MOS (mean opinion score), is scaled from 5=best to 1=worst*
*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  31 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,39Wind  122.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  UP  4,33On Telecoms  30.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,39Vivodi  30.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,39Forthnet  29.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  A  UP  4,39OTE  30.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,39Netone  30 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,39NTUA@GRNET  30.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,39Vodafone  115.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,34Orange Business Hellas  140 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  DOWN  4,32Verizon Hellas  143.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,32Cyta Hellas  30 ms  0 %  2 ms  A  DOWN  4,39*Total ping time is*  764.25 ms     




*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





DE-CIX  71.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37AMS-IX  78.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36LINX  92.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,35NL-IX  105 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,35RIPN@MSK-IX  120.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,34ESPANIX  108.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,34MIX  81.5 ms  0 %  -4 ms  C  UP  4,37PANAP  80.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36Akamai  29.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,39Cachefly  69.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37Google CDN  70.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Google CDN  89.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Google CDN  85 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  UP  4,36Yahoo US  172.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,25AT&T US  181.75 ms  0 %  9 ms  D  UP  4,17Global Crossing US  177.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,24Level 3 US  200.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  DOWN  4,16Telia US  163.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,28Qwest US  191 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,20Tata Communications US  346.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  DOWN  3,57Verizon US  162.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,29Savvis US  188 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,21America Online Transit Data Network US  164.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,28Cogent Communications US  168 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,27Hurricane Electric US  255.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  DOWN  3,97AboveNet US  237.5 ms  0 %  34 ms  E  UP  3,76XO Communications US  234.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  UP  4,05Sprint Nextel US  155.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,30Allstream US  182.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,22TW Telecom US  208.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  DOWN  4,14Deutche Telecom Germany  94.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Global Crossing Germany  70.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Cogent Germany  77.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Telia Germany  75.5 ms  0 %  12 ms  C  UP  4,35Level 3 Germany  74.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,36Tata Communications Germany  71.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Savvis Germany  80.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  UP  4,36Cable&Wireless Germany  78 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  UP  4,36PCCW Germany  85.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,36NTT Communications UK  89.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  UP  4,35America Online Transit Data Network UK  86.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36Tinet UK  85.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36GEANT UK  85 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36British Telecom UK  99.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Hurricane Electric UK  121.5 ms  0 %  -7 ms  C  UP  4,35Tinet Netherlands  85.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36AboveNet Netherlands  58.5 ms  25 %   0 ms  B  UP  1,57Wanadoo Netherlands  118 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,34GEANT Netherlands  78 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Opentransit France  81 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36Sprint Nextel France  87.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36Seabone Italy  72.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,36Infostrada Italy  115 ms  0 %  4 ms  C  UP  4,34Telstra Australia  385.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  F  UP  3,37Optus Australia  377.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  DOWN  3,43NTT Communicatons Japan  353.25 ms  0 %  -11 ms  F  UP  3,65AboveNet Japan  366.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  UP  3,47Verizon Chech  78.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36ChinaNet China  414.5 ms  0 %  3 ms  F  UP  3,21PCCW Hong Kong  415 ms  0 %  17 ms  F  UP  3,06Pacnet Signapore  392.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  UP  3,34Isnet South Africa  337.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  F  DOWN  3,64Maxnet New Zealand  370.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  F  UP  3,44Bell Canada  236.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  E  DOWN  4,03Leaseweb Netherlands  79 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36The Planet US  195.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,19Softlayer US  196.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  DOWN  4,17Dreamhost US  255 ms  0 %  -9 ms  F  UP  4,04Rackspace US  195 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,19Serverloft Germany  71.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Host-Europe Germany  74.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,36Hetzner Germany  75.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36OVH  116.5 ms  0 %  87 ms  C  UP  3,83*Total ping time is*  11425.25 ms     




*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGI Italy  80.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36Fastweb Italy  79.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36NGZ-Server Germany  75.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36K-Play Germany  73.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,36GC-Server Germany  83.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36247CS Germany  73.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,36Esport-Servers Germany  71 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37LB-Server Germany  78.25 ms  0 %  11 ms  C  UP  4,35G-Portal Germany  71.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37Jolt UK  88.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36Multiplay UK  95 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,35ServerFFS Netherlands  98.75 ms  0 %  -5 ms  C  UP  4,36GS-NET Netherlands  80.5 ms  0 %  4 ms  C  UP  4,36Clanhost Netherlands  79 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36RDSNET Romania  99 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Dataplex Hungary  88 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36EA US  210.75 ms  0 %  -34 ms  E  UP  4,32Valve US  240.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  E  DOWN  4,02Gameservers US  157.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,29Bigpoint Germany  78.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36*Total ping time is*  2000.25 ms     



*Total ping time is* *14189.75 ms*  4  19  46  17  7  12Greek servers  764.25  69,48 msInternational servers  11425.25  158,68 msGameservers  2000.25  105,28 ms



*Total ping time is* *14189.75 ms* *135,14 ms**Packet loss 0,26 %* 


Speedtest results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





Test date and time is Κυριακή 08-08-2010 and time 14:51:05Cogentco   0,66Mirrorservice   0,50Apple   2,03Nvidia   1,41Microsoft   1,95LeaseWeb   1,56ServerBoost   0,78ThinkBroadband   1,63Cachefly   1,81Ovh   0,87Ntua   1,49Forthnet   1,19Otenet   2,03RootBSD   0,84



Detailed results for multihosts(Line capacity)

*Spoiler:*





 Host list by Someonefromhellftp://ftp.free.fr/ 0.25 MB/sftp://ftp.ovh.net/ 0.35 MB/sftp://ftp.hosteurope.de/ 0.1 MB/sftp://mirror.leaseweb.com/ 0.25 MB/sftp://ftp.sunet.se/ 0.05 MB/sftp://ftp.mirrorservice.org/ 0 MB/sftp://ftp.uni-kl.de/ 0.2 MB/sftp://ftp.funet.fi/ 0.2 MB/sftp://ftp5.gwdg.de/ 0.3 MB/sftp://mirror.sov.uk.goscomb.net/ 0.15 MB/s



*Average speed for 14 hosts*  1,34 MB/s  11 Mbps *Line speed for 10 hosts (Line Capacity)*  1,85 MB/s  15 Mbps

----------


## deniSun

Hostlist version  201008080147 by Someonefromhell, v0.46  Host OS & no. of CPUs  Windows 7 x86 - 2 CPU cores BBRAS  80.106.108.38  WAN IP  94.68.xxx.xxx ISP & network  OTEnet S.A. Multiprotocol Backbone &amp; ISP - 94.68.0.0/16  Advertised via  [coming soon!] Test mode  All tests  Total test duration  155.677 sec Pings per host  4  Ping threads  4 Hosts alive  105 / 105  *Avg. latency*  *101.895 msec* Downloads ran for  10 sec each  *Max. speed*  *16.31 Mbps or 2.04 MB/sec* 
   

*Detailed ping results*

*Spoiler:*





*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Cyta Hellas  16.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A On Telecoms  16.75 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  A NTUA@GRNET  17.00 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  A Hellas Online  17.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A OTE  17.25 msec  0.00%  +2.25 msec  A Forthnet  17.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Orange Business Hellas  17.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Vodafone  17.75 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  A Netone  18.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  A Wind  21.50 msec  0.00%   -1.50 msec  A Vivodi  24.25 msec  0.00%  +2.25 msec  A Verizon Hellas  111.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C *Group sum*  *313.25 msec*    *Group average*  *26.10 msec*  *0.00%*   *A*



*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Akamai  14.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A DE-CIX  40.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Cogent Germany  40.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Serverloft Germany  41.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Level 3 Germany  44.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B Hetzner Germany  46.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Host-Europe Germany  46.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B AMS-IX  48.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Verizon Chech  48.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B GEANT Netherlands  48.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Wanadoo Netherlands  48.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B AboveNet Netherlands  48.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Leaseweb Netherlands  49.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B NL-IX  49.50 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  B Cable&Wireless Germany  50.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B NTT Communications UK  53.00 msec  0.00%   -1.00 msec  B America Online Transit Data Network UK  53.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B OVH  53.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B Google CDN  53.75 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  B Global Crossing Germany  54.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B LINX  54.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Cachefly  54.50 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  B GEANT UK  54.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Opentransit France  54.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Google CDN  55.00 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  B Tata Communications Germany  55.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B PCCW Germany  55.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Hurricane Electric UK  55.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B British Telecom UK  55.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B Sprint Nextel France  56.00 msec  0.00%   -1.00 msec  B PANAP  56.00 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  B Google CDN  56.50 msec  0.00%   -1.00 msec  B Tinet Netherlands  57.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Savvis Germany  58.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B Deutche Telecom Germany  60.25 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  B Tinet UK  62.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Telia Germany  63.75 msec  0.00%   -6.25 msec  B MIX  64.25 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  B Infostrada Italy  69.50 msec  0.00%   -8.00 msec  B ESPANIX  71.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B Seabone Italy  86.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C RIPN@MSK-IX  91.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Sprint Nextel US  121.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Verizon US  129.50 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  D Yahoo US  130.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D America Online Transit Data Network US  131.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D Telia US  134.00 msec  0.00%  +5.25 msec  D Cogent Communications US  141.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Global Crossing US  143.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D Bell Canada  149.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D Savvis US  151.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D AT&T US  152.75 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  D Qwest US  159.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Allstream US  167.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Softlayer US  170.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D The Planet US  170.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Rackspace US  171.50 msec  0.00%  +8.00 msec  D TW Telecom US  176.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Level 3 US  177.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D AboveNet US  196.75 msec  0.00%  +12.75 msec  D Hurricane Electric US  198.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D XO Communications US  206.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  E Dreamhost US  206.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Isnet South Africa  229.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E ChinaNet China  277.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Tata Communications US  310.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F PCCW Hong Kong  312.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F NTT Communicatons Japan  323.75 msec  0.00%   -4.00 msec  F AboveNet Japan  331.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  F Maxnet New Zealand  348.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Telstra Australia  350.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F Optus Australia  356.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Pacnet Signapore  359.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F *Group sum*  *8866.00 msec*    *Group average*  *121.45 msec*  *0.00%*   *C*



*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Esport-Servers Germany  41.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B G-Portal Germany  42.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B K-Play Germany  43.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B 247CS Germany  44.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B NGZ-Server Germany  44.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Bigpoint Germany  45.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B GS-NET Netherlands  48.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B Clanhost Netherlands  48.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B ServerFFS Netherlands  50.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B LB-Server Germany  51.00 msec  0.00%   -1.75 msec  B Multiplay UK  53.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B GC-Server Germany  54.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Jolt UK  54.50 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  B Dataplex Hungary  57.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B NGI Italy  63.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B RDSNET Romania  73.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Gameservers US  122.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C EA US  174.25 msec  0.00%  +1.50 msec  D Fastweb Italy  196.75 msec  0.00%   -44.75 msec  D Valve US  212.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E *Group sum*  *1519.75 msec*    *Group average*  *75.99 msec*  *0.00%*   *C*

----------


## Mouse Potato

Hostlist version  201008080147 by Someonefromhell, v0.46  Host OS & no. of CPUs  Windows XP x86 - 4 CPU cores BBRAS  62.169.255.45  WAN IP  79.107.xxx.xxx ISP & network  TELLAS Telecommunication Services S.A. - 79.107.0.0/16  Advertised via  [coming soon!] Test mode  Ping  Total test duration  17.421 sec Pings per host  4  Ping threads  4 Hosts alive  105 / 105  *Avg. latency*  *118.186 msec* 
 

*Detailed ping results*

*Spoiler:*





*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NTUA@GRNET  19.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Wind  19.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  A Vivodi  19.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A On Telecoms  19.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A OTE  19.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Orange Business Hellas  19.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Cyta Hellas  20.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  A Netone  20.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Hellas Online  21.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Vodafone  57.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Forthnet  114.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Verizon Hellas  130.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D *Group sum*  *480.00 msec*    *Group average*  *40.00 msec*  *0.00%*   *B*



*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Akamai  59.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B Cogent Germany  59.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Google CDN  61.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B MIX  62.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B Host-Europe Germany  63.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Serverloft Germany  63.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Infostrada Italy  64.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B DE-CIX  64.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B AboveNet Netherlands  65.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B AMS-IX  65.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B GEANT Netherlands  66.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Savvis Germany  66.25 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  B NL-IX  66.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Verizon Chech  66.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B Leaseweb Netherlands  67.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B Cable&Wireless Germany  67.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B Tata Communications Germany  67.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Wanadoo Netherlands  68.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Hetzner Germany  69.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Sprint Nextel France  70.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B PCCW Germany  70.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Telia Germany  71.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B Opentransit France  71.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B LINX  71.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B OVH  73.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Google CDN  73.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Deutche Telecom Germany  74.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B British Telecom UK  74.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Global Crossing Germany  75.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C PANAP  75.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Level 3 Germany  76.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C NTT Communications UK  76.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Google CDN  76.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C GEANT UK  76.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Tinet Netherlands  77.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C America Online Transit Data Network UK  77.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C Hurricane Electric UK  79.50 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  C Cachefly  80.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Tinet UK  91.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C ESPANIX  91.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Seabone Italy  104.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C RIPN@MSK-IX  110.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Sprint Nextel US  144.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Yahoo US  148.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D Verizon US  150.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Telia US  152.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D America Online Transit Data Network US  153.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Cogent Communications US  159.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D AT&T US  166.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Global Crossing US  167.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Bell Canada  175.75 msec  0.00%   -2.25 msec  D Savvis US  178.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Qwest US  187.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Allstream US  187.00 msec  25.00%  +0.00 msec  D The Planet US  188.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Rackspace US  189.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Softlayer US  192.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Tata Communications US  197.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D TW Telecom US  198.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D AboveNet US  202.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  E Level 3 US  210.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Dreamhost US  215.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E XO Communications US  221.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E Hurricane Electric US  223.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Isnet South Africa  255.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F ChinaNet China  293.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F PCCW Hong Kong  335.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F NTT Communicatons Japan  347.25 msec  0.00%   -2.25 msec  F AboveNet Japan  365.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F Telstra Australia  374.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F Maxnet New Zealand  374.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F Pacnet Signapore  382.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Optus Australia  383.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F *Group sum*  *10172.00 msec*    *Group average*  *139.34 msec*  *0.34%*   *D*



*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGZ-Server Germany  62.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B K-Play Germany  62.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B G-Portal Germany  64.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B NGI Italy  64.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B Esport-Servers Germany  65.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Bigpoint Germany  66.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Clanhost Netherlands  66.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B GS-NET Netherlands  66.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B 247CS Germany  67.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B ServerFFS Netherlands  67.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Jolt UK  70.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B LB-Server Germany  71.00 msec  0.00%  +1.50 msec  B Multiplay UK  73.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B GC-Server Germany  75.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Dataplex Hungary  76.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C Fastweb Italy  78.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C RDSNET Romania  91.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Gameservers US  147.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D EA US  185.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Valve US  236.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E *Group sum*  *1757.50 msec*    *Group average*  *87.88 msec*  *0.00%*   *C*

----------


## nnn

πετάμε  :Razz: 

*ISP  FORTHnet SA - IP 62.1.2 xxxxx - BBRAS 194.219.231.36 - Network  62.1.0.0/16* *Network Advertised via * *Tinet SpA**Level 3 Communications**Telecom Italia Sparkle*Test date and time is Κυριακή 08-08-2010 and time 17:30:21 - script ver 1.1a download*Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium    - 2 Threads(2 CPUs), List by Someonefromhell, v0.46* *   DNS Server: 193.92.3.11 resolve in 31 ms - NIC Dell Wireless 1390 WLAN Mini-Card 54 Mbps**Time to fetch webpage 1,13 seconds* 
prepend info

*Spoiler:*





 no prepending




Ping results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





*MOS (mean opinion score), is scaled from 5=best to 1=worst*
*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  8.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,40Wind  93 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,35On Telecoms  8.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Vivodi  8 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,40Forthnet  7 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40OTE  7.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Netone  7.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,40NTUA@GRNET  8.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  A  UP  4,40Vodafone  97 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,35Orange Business Hellas  126.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,33Verizon Hellas  125.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  DOWN  4,34Cyta Hellas  7.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40*Total ping time is*  505.25 ms     




*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





DE-CIX  54 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,38AMS-IX  60.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37LINX  68.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37NL-IX  114.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  UP  4,34RIPN@MSK-IX  98.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,35ESPANIX  85.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36MIX  58.75 ms  0 %  3 ms  B  UP  4,37PANAP  62.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Akamai  7.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  UP  4,40Cachefly  47 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Google CDN  72.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Google CDN  101 ms  0 %  -64 ms  C  UP  4,42Google CDN  82.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  UP  4,36Yahoo US  158.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,30AT&T US  164.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,27Global Crossing US  164 ms  0 %  -6 ms  D  UP  4,31Level 3 US  183.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,22Telia US  152 ms  0 %  21 ms  D  UP  4,19Qwest US  173.5 ms  0 %  3 ms  D  DOWN  4,24Tata Communications US  185.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,22Verizon US  140.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,33Savvis US  169.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,27America Online Transit Data Network US  142.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,33Cogent Communications US  143.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,32Hurricane Electric US  243.75 ms  0 %  -2 ms  E  UP  4,03AboveNet US  207.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  DOWN  4,15XO Communications US  215.75 ms  0 %  8 ms  E  UP  4,06Sprint Nextel US  134 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,33Allstream US  166.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,28TW Telecom US  186 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,22Deutche Telecom Germany  75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,36Global Crossing Germany  48.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Cogent Germany  75.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,37Telia Germany  56.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  UP  4,37Level 3 Germany  56.25 ms  0 %  -2 ms  B  UP  4,38Tata Communications Germany  54.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37Savvis Germany  66.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Cable&Wireless Germany  77 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36PCCW Germany  72 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37NTT Communications UK  103.25 ms  0 %  11 ms  C  UP  4,33America Online Transit Data Network UK  63.5 ms  0 %  -10 ms  B  UP  4,38Tinet UK  68.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37GEANT UK  67.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  B  DOWN  4,37British Telecom UK  84 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36Hurricane Electric UK  116.25 ms  0 %  -12 ms  C  UP  4,35Tinet Netherlands  62.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37AboveNet Netherlands  59.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Wanadoo Netherlands  72.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37GEANT Netherlands  55.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Opentransit France  62 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Sprint Nextel France  71.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Seabone Italy  46.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,38Infostrada Italy  68 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Telstra Australia  369 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  UP  3,47Optus Australia  362.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  UP  3,50NTT Communicatons Japan  324 ms  0 %  3 ms  F  DOWN  3,65AboveNet Japan  350 ms  0 %  2 ms  F  UP  3,54Verizon Chech  60 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37ChinaNet China  543.25 ms  0 %  7 ms  F  UP  2,50PCCW Hong Kong  305 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  UP  3,76Pacnet Signapore  372.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  UP  3,44Isnet South Africa  310.25 ms  0 %  -2 ms  F  UP  3,76Maxnet New Zealand  354 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  UP  3,53Bell Canada  279.5 ms  0 %  187 ms  F  UP  2,01Leaseweb Netherlands  60.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37The Planet US  177.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,24Softlayer US  177.5 ms  0 %  -3 ms  D  DOWN  4,26Dreamhost US  228 ms  0 %  7 ms  E  UP  4,02Rackspace US  178 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,24Serverloft Germany  55.75 ms  0 %  6 ms  B  UP  4,37Host-Europe Germany  51.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Hetzner Germany  52.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,38OVH  81 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,36*Total ping time is*  10119.5 ms     




*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGI Italy  62.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Fastweb Italy  54 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38NGZ-Server Germany  53.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,38K-Play Germany  54.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38GC-Server Germany  61 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37247CS Germany  50.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Esport-Servers Germany  54 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,38LB-Server Germany  53.75 ms  0 %  3 ms  B  DOWN  4,37G-Portal Germany  54.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,38Jolt UK  60 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Multiplay UK  70.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37ServerFFS Netherlands  65 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37GS-NET Netherlands  61.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Clanhost Netherlands  59.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37RDSNET Romania  81 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Dataplex Hungary  88.25 ms  0 %  -2 ms  C  UP  4,36EA US  180 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,23Valve US  216.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  E  DOWN  4,12Gameservers US  133.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,33Bigpoint Germany  61.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37*Total ping time is*  1575 ms     



*Total ping time is* *12199.75 ms*  9  45  15  21  5  10Greek servers  505.25  45,93 msInternational servers  10119.5  140,55 msGameservers  1575  82,89 ms



*Total ping time is* *12199.75 ms* *116,19 ms**Packet loss 0,00 %* 


Speedtest results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





Test date and time is Κυριακή 08-08-2010 and time 17:31:39Cogentco   1,40Mirrorservice   0,88Apple   1,65Nvidia   1,73Microsoft   1,59LeaseWeb   1,90ServerBoost   1,71ThinkBroadband   1,50Cachefly   1,94Ovh   1,59Ntua   1,49Forthnet   2,40Otenet   2,41RootBSD   0,80



Detailed results for multihosts(Line capacity)

*Spoiler:*





 Host list by Someonefromhellftp://ftp.free.fr/ 0.25 MB/sftp://ftp.ovh.net/ 0.25 MB/sftp://ftp.hosteurope.de/ 0.2 MB/sftp://mirror.leaseweb.com/ 0.3 MB/sftp://ftp.sunet.se/ 0.2 MB/sftp://ftp.mirrorservice.org/ 0.2 MB/sftp://ftp.uni-kl.de/ 0.3 MB/sftp://ftp.funet.fi/ 0.05 MB/sftp://ftp5.gwdg.de/ 0.15 MB/sftp://mirror.sov.uk.goscomb.net/ 0.1 MB/s



*Average speed for 14 hosts*  1,64 MB/s  13 Mbps *Line speed for 10 hosts (Line Capacity)*  2,00 MB/s  16 Mbps

----------


## deniSun

Hostlist version  201008182322 by Someonefromhell, v0.46  Host OS & no. of CPUs  Windows 7 x86 - 2 CPU cores BBRAS  80.106.108.38  WAN IP  94.68.xxx.xxx ISP & network  OTEnet S.A. Multiprotocol Backbone &amp; ISP - 94.68.0.0/16  Advertised via  [coming soon!] Test mode  All tests  Total test duration  157.627 sec Pings per host  4  Ping threads  4 Hosts alive  105 / 105  *Avg. latency*  *113.325 msec* Downloads ran for  10 sec each  *Max. speed*  *16.69 Mbps or 2.09 MB/sec* 
   

*Detailed ping results*

*Spoiler:*





*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Vivodi  26.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Vodafone  27.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Wind  27.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  A OTE  28.00 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  A Orange Business Hellas  29.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  A On Telecoms  29.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  A Forthnet  30.50 msec  0.00%  +2.50 msec  B Hellas Online  30.50 msec  0.00%   -1.75 msec  B Cyta Hellas  30.75 msec  0.00%   -1.50 msec  B Netone  31.00 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  B NTUA@GRNET  31.25 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  B Verizon Hellas  123.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C *Group sum*  *444.75 msec*    *Group average*  *37.06 msec*  *0.00%*   *B*



*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Akamai  26.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Serverloft Germany  54.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Cogent Germany  55.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B DE-CIX  55.25 msec  0.00%   -1.75 msec  B Host-Europe Germany  56.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Level 3 Germany  58.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Hetzner Germany  59.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B AboveNet Netherlands  61.25 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  B Cachefly  61.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Verizon Chech  62.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B AMS-IX  62.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B Leaseweb Netherlands  63.00 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  B LINX  63.00 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  B NL-IX  63.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Cable&Wireless Germany  64.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Global Crossing Germany  65.50 msec  0.00%   -1.00 msec  B Tata Communications Germany  66.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Sprint Nextel France  66.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B OVH  66.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B Google CDN  67.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B PCCW Germany  67.50 msec  0.00%  +2.25 msec  B Tinet UK  67.75 msec  0.00%  +1.75 msec  B Opentransit France  67.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B PANAP  68.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B British Telecom UK  68.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B NTT Communications UK  68.25 msec  0.00%   -1.50 msec  B America Online Transit Data Network UK  68.75 msec  0.00%   -1.00 msec  B Wanadoo Netherlands  70.00 msec  0.00%   -1.50 msec  B Telia Germany  70.50 msec  0.00%  +4.50 msec  B Deutche Telecom Germany  71.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Infostrada Italy  72.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Savvis Germany  72.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Google CDN  72.25 msec  0.00%   -7.00 msec  B Hurricane Electric UK  72.75 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  B GEANT Netherlands  73.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Tinet Netherlands  83.00 msec  0.00%   -2.50 msec  C ESPANIX  83.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C MIX  84.25 msec  0.00%  +2.25 msec  C GEANT UK  84.25 msec  0.00%   -3.75 msec  C Google CDN  88.25 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  C RIPN@MSK-IX  102.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Seabone Italy  115.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C America Online Transit Data Network US  141.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D Telia US  141.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D Verizon US  142.25 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  D Yahoo US  143.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Global Crossing US  151.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Cogent Communications US  154.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Sprint Nextel US  156.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Bell Canada  162.75 msec  0.00%   -2.25 msec  D The Planet US  166.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D AT&T US  168.25 msec  0.00%   -3.75 msec  D Rackspace US  169.75 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  D Savvis US  173.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Qwest US  173.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Softlayer US  175.25 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  D Allstream US  181.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D TW Telecom US  187.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D Level 3 US  194.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D AboveNet US  195.50 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  D Dreamhost US  210.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E Hurricane Electric US  210.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  E XO Communications US  230.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  E Isnet South Africa  271.50 msec  0.00%  +4.00 msec  F ChinaNet China  287.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Pacnet Signapore  311.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F PCCW Hong Kong  330.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F Maxnet New Zealand  335.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  F NTT Communicatons Japan  336.00 msec  0.00%  +2.00 msec  F Tata Communications US  340.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F AboveNet Japan  348.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F Telstra Australia  362.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F Optus Australia  365.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F *Group sum*  *9807.00 msec*    *Group average*  *134.34 msec*  *0.00%*   *D*



*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Esport-Servers Germany  54.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B G-Portal Germany  55.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B K-Play Germany  57.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B 247CS Germany  57.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B NGZ-Server Germany  59.00 msec  0.00%   -1.00 msec  B GS-NET Netherlands  62.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Multiplay UK  63.00 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  B ServerFFS Netherlands  63.50 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  B Bigpoint Germany  63.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B Jolt UK  63.75 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  B Clanhost Netherlands  65.75 msec  0.00%   -2.75 msec  B GC-Server Germany  67.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B Fastweb Italy  69.33 msec  25.00%   -0.33 msec  B LB-Server Germany  69.75 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  B Dataplex Hungary  71.50 msec  0.00%   -1.00 msec  B NGI Italy  76.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C RDSNET Romania  89.50 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  C Gameservers US  137.75 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  D EA US  174.25 msec  0.00%  +2.25 msec  D Valve US  227.50 msec  0.00%   -1.50 msec  E *Group sum*  *1647.33 msec*    *Group average*  *82.37 msec*  *1.25%*   *C*

----------


## arial

Hostlist version  201008182322 by Someonefromhell, v0.46  Host OS & no. of CPUs  Windows XP x86 - 2 CPU cores BBRAS  loopback2004.med01.dsl.hol.gr [62.38.0.170]  WAN IP  79.167.xxx.xxx ISP & network  Hellas OnLine Electronic Communications S.A. - 79.167.0.0/16  Advertised via  [coming soon!] Test mode  All tests  Total test duration  161.265 sec Pings per host  4  Ping threads  4 Hosts alive  105 / 105  *Avg. latency*  *140.275 msec* Downloads ran for  10 sec each  *Max. speed*  *15.66 Mbps or 1.96 MB/sec* 
   

*Detailed ping results*

*Spoiler:*





*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  22.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A NTUA@GRNET  23.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Vivodi  23.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Cyta Hellas  23.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A On Telecoms  23.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Orange Business Hellas  23.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  A Wind  24.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Forthnet  24.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  A OTE  24.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Netone  24.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Vodafone  37.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Verizon Hellas  149.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D *Group sum*  *423.75 msec*    *Group average*  *35.31 msec*  *0.00%*   *B*



*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Cachefly  70.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B PCCW Germany  70.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Serverloft Germany  74.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B DE-CIX  74.25 msec  0.00%   -1.00 msec  B Cable&Wireless Germany  77.00 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  C NL-IX  77.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C Hetzner Germany  80.00 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  C PANAP  80.50 msec  0.00%   -1.00 msec  C Opentransit France  83.75 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  C Tinet Netherlands  84.25 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  C AMS-IX  84.75 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  C Wanadoo Netherlands  85.00 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  C Verizon Chech  85.25 msec  0.00%   -3.00 msec  C LINX  85.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Tata Communications Germany  86.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C Telia Germany  86.75 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  C Hurricane Electric UK  87.50 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  C Akamai  90.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C MIX  90.25 msec  0.00%   -3.25 msec  C Global Crossing Germany  90.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C OVH  90.75 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  C Google CDN  91.00 msec  0.00%   -1.75 msec  C Google CDN  91.75 msec  0.00%   -1.00 msec  C NTT Communications UK  92.75 msec  0.00%   -4.25 msec  C Tinet UK  92.75 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  C Level 3 Germany  93.25 msec  0.00%  +3.50 msec  C GEANT UK  93.25 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  C Deutche Telecom Germany  96.00 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  C Google CDN  96.25 msec  0.00%   -4.75 msec  C Host-Europe Germany  97.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Leaseweb Netherlands  98.00 msec  0.00%   -3.50 msec  C GEANT Netherlands  98.00 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  C America Online Transit Data Network UK  99.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Savvis Germany  100.75 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  C British Telecom UK  104.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C Sprint Nextel France  107.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C Seabone Italy  114.00 msec  0.00%  +4.00 msec  C ESPANIX  123.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C RIPN@MSK-IX  127.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Infostrada Italy  132.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Yahoo US  161.50 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  D Telia US  166.25 msec  0.00%   -3.25 msec  D Cogent Communications US  167.75 msec  0.00%   -3.25 msec  D America Online Transit Data Network US  168.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Sprint Nextel US  175.25 msec  0.00%   -3.25 msec  D Verizon US  177.75 msec  0.00%  +3.75 msec  D Cogent Germany  180.00 msec  0.00%  +4.25 msec  D AT&T US  182.25 msec  0.00%   -2.50 msec  D AboveNet Netherlands  182.75 msec  0.00%   -3.00 msec  D Global Crossing US  184.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D Allstream US  186.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D Qwest US  199.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Savvis US  207.75 msec  0.00%  +3.25 msec  E Level 3 US  209.50 msec  0.00%  +4.50 msec  E Rackspace US  210.75 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  E Softlayer US  211.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  E The Planet US  214.33 msec  25.00%  +0.67 msec  E Tata Communications US  215.00 msec  0.00%   -3.25 msec  E TW Telecom US  224.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  E Hurricane Electric US  241.25 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  E XO Communications US  241.75 msec  0.00%  +3.00 msec  E Bell Canada  243.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E Dreamhost US  245.00 msec  0.00%  +3.00 msec  E AboveNet US  250.00 msec  0.00%   -15.00 msec  F PCCW Hong Kong  348.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Isnet South Africa  355.75 msec  0.00%  +2.25 msec  F NTT Communicatons Japan  368.00 msec  0.00%   -7.75 msec  F AboveNet Japan  388.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F ChinaNet China  395.00 msec  0.00%  +1.50 msec  F Optus Australia  397.25 msec  0.00%   -3.50 msec  F Telstra Australia  407.50 msec  0.00%  +2.75 msec  F Pacnet Signapore  408.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F Maxnet New Zealand  436.75 msec  0.00%   -46.00 msec  F *Group sum*  *12033.83 msec*    *Group average*  *164.85 msec*  *0.34%*   *D*



*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





G-Portal Germany  70.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B LB-Server Germany  76.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C Esport-Servers Germany  84.75 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  C K-Play Germany  86.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C ServerFFS Netherlands  87.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C NGZ-Server Germany  88.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C GC-Server Germany  88.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C Multiplay UK  93.50 msec  0.00%  +3.25 msec  C Bigpoint Germany  95.50 msec  0.00%  +4.00 msec  C 247CS Germany  96.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C GS-NET Netherlands  97.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C Clanhost Netherlands  97.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C NGI Italy  102.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Fastweb Italy  105.50 msec  0.00%   -3.25 msec  C Jolt UK  109.50 msec  0.00%   -3.50 msec  C RDSNET Romania  121.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Dataplex Hungary  121.25 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  C Gameservers US  178.50 msec  0.00%   -3.50 msec  D EA US  217.00 msec  0.00%   -3.75 msec  E Valve US  253.75 msec  0.00%  +4.25 msec  F *Group sum*  *2271.25 msec*    *Group average*  *113.56 msec*  *0.00%*   *C*

----------


## deniSun

Hostlist version  201008182322 by Someonefromhell, v0.46  Host OS & no. of CPUs  Windows 7 x86 - 2 CPU cores BBRAS  80.106.108.38  WAN IP  94.68.xxx.xxx ISP & network  OTEnet S.A. Multiprotocol Backbone &amp; ISP - 94.68.0.0/16  Advertised via  [coming soon!] Test mode  All tests  Total test duration  159.356 sec Pings per host  4  Ping threads  4 Hosts alive  105 / 105  *Avg. latency*  *113.958 msec* Downloads ran for  10 sec each  *Max. speed*  *16.65 Mbps or 2.08 MB/sec* 
   

*Detailed ping results*

*Spoiler:*





*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Vodafone  26.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Vivodi  27.75 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  A Orange Business Hellas  27.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A NTUA@GRNET  27.75 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  A Forthnet  28.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Hellas Online  28.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Cyta Hellas  28.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A OTE  29.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  A On Telecoms  29.00 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  A Wind  29.50 msec  0.00%   -1.25 msec  A Netone  30.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Verizon Hellas  123.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C *Group sum*  *435.75 msec*    *Group average*  *36.31 msec*  *0.00%*   *B*



*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Akamai  27.00 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  A DE-CIX  54.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B Cogent Germany  54.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Serverloft Germany  54.50 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  B Host-Europe Germany  57.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Hetzner Germany  59.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Level 3 Germany  59.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Cachefly  61.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B AMS-IX  61.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B LINX  62.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B AboveNet Netherlands  62.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Leaseweb Netherlands  62.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Wanadoo Netherlands  62.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B Cable&Wireless Germany  63.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B NL-IX  63.50 msec  0.00%   -1.00 msec  B British Telecom UK  64.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Global Crossing Germany  64.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B NTT Communications UK  65.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B PCCW Germany  65.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B OVH  66.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Tata Communications Germany  66.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B America Online Transit Data Network UK  66.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B Sprint Nextel France  66.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B Tinet UK  66.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Google CDN  66.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Opentransit France  67.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B PANAP  67.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B Verizon Chech  68.50 msec  0.00%  +6.00 msec  B Hurricane Electric UK  69.00 msec  0.00%   -2.25 msec  B Google CDN  69.50 msec  0.00%  +3.75 msec  B Savvis Germany  70.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Deutche Telecom Germany  71.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Infostrada Italy  72.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Telia Germany  72.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B Tinet Netherlands  74.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B GEANT Netherlands  75.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C GEANT UK  78.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C MIX  82.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C ESPANIX  82.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Google CDN  86.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C Seabone Italy  108.00 msec  75.00%  +0.00 msec  C RIPN@MSK-IX  109.25 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  C Verizon US  141.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D America Online Transit Data Network US  141.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D Telia US  141.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Yahoo US  143.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D Sprint Nextel US  148.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D Global Crossing US  151.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Cogent Communications US  155.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D AT&T US  157.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Bell Canada  166.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D The Planet US  167.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Rackspace US  169.50 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  D Savvis US  171.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Softlayer US  173.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Qwest US  173.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Allstream US  180.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D TW Telecom US  187.50 msec  0.00%   -1.75 msec  D Level 3 US  188.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D AboveNet US  201.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E Hurricane Electric US  210.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E Dreamhost US  219.50 msec  0.00%  +1.75 msec  E XO Communications US  232.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Isnet South Africa  262.75 msec  0.00%  +2.75 msec  F ChinaNet China  286.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Pacnet Signapore  310.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  F PCCW Hong Kong  330.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  F Tata Communications US  339.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F AboveNet Japan  348.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  F Telstra Australia  355.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F Optus Australia  365.75 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  F NTT Communicatons Japan  368.25 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  F Maxnet New Zealand  460.00 msec  0.00%  +12.00 msec  F *Group sum*  *9896.75 msec*    *Group average*  *135.57 msec*  *1.03%*   *D*



*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





G-Portal Germany  54.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Esport-Servers Germany  56.33 msec  25.00%  +1.67 msec  B K-Play Germany  56.50 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  B NGZ-Server Germany  57.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Bigpoint Germany  58.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Clanhost Netherlands  60.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B 247CS Germany  61.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B Multiplay UK  61.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B GS-NET Netherlands  61.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Jolt UK  63.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B ServerFFS Netherlands  63.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B LB-Server Germany  65.25 msec  0.00%   -1.25 msec  B Fastweb Italy  69.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B GC-Server Germany  71.25 msec  0.00%   -2.75 msec  B NGI Italy  77.00 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  C Dataplex Hungary  79.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C RDSNET Romania  87.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Gameservers US  134.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D EA US  167.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Valve US  225.50 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  E *Group sum*  *1633.08 msec*    *Group average*  *81.65 msec*  *1.25%*   *C*

----------


## nnn

Χάλια

*ISP  FORTHnet SA - IP 77.49. xxxxx - BBRAS 194.219.231.69 - Network  77.49.0.0/16* *Network Advertised via * *Tinet SpA**Level 3 Communications**Telecom Italia Sparkle*Test date and time is Παρασκευή 20-08-2010 and time 21:38:14 - script ver 1.1a download*Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium    - 2 Threads(2 CPUs), List by Someonefromhell, v0.46* *   DNS Server: 193.92.3.11 resolve in 32 ms - NIC Dell Wireless 1390 WLAN Mini-Card 54 Mbps**Time to fetch webpage 1,17 seconds* 
prepend info

*Spoiler:*





6881 3257 1241 12413257 1241 1241





Ping results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





*MOS (mean opinion score), is scaled from 5=best to 1=worst*
*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  9 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,40Wind  111.5 ms  0 %  -7 ms  C  UP  4,35On Telecoms  8.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Vivodi  7.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Forthnet  7 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40OTE  8 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,40Netone  8.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,40NTUA@GRNET  8.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  UP  4,40Vodafone  103.75 ms  0 %  16 ms  C  DOWN  4,33Orange Business Hellas  127.75 ms  0 %  -17 ms  D  DOWN  4,35Verizon Hellas  134.75 ms  0 %  16 ms  D  DOWN  4,27Cyta Hellas  8 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,40*Total ping time is*  542.5 ms     




*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





DE-CIX  63 ms  0 %  -14 ms  B  DOWN  4,39AMS-IX  70.25 ms  0 %  -14 ms  B  DOWN  4,38LINX  77.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36NL-IX  105.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,35RIPN@MSK-IX  112 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,34ESPANIX  106 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,35MIX  61.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  UP  4,37PANAP  71.25 ms  0 %  -15 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Akamai  9 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,40Cachefly  47.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,38Google CDN  69.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Google CDN  72.25 ms  0 %  5 ms  B  DOWN  4,36Google CDN  77 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36Yahoo US  161 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,29AT&T US  166.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,27Global Crossing US  168.5 ms  0 %  15 ms  D  DOWN  4,18Level 3 US  191.25 ms  0 %  -13 ms  D  UP  4,28Telia US  153.5 ms  0 %  -15 ms  D  UP  4,34Qwest US  180.25 ms  0 %  -14 ms  D  DOWN  4,31Tata Communications US  200.75 ms  0 %  15 ms  E  DOWN  4,07Verizon US  146 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,32Savvis US  180.25 ms  0 %  -15 ms  D  DOWN  4,32America Online Transit Data Network US  155.25 ms  0 %  -13 ms  D  DOWN  4,33Cogent Communications US  165.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,28Hurricane Electric US  244.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  DOWN  4,02AboveNet US  222.25 ms  0 %  -15 ms  E  DOWN  4,20XO Communications US  172.5 ms  25 %   0 ms  D  DOWN  1,40Sprint Nextel US  149.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,32Allstream US  173.5 ms  0 %  -15 ms  D  DOWN  4,32TW Telecom US  186.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,21Deutche Telecom Germany  85.5 ms  0 %  -15 ms  C  DOWN  4,38Global Crossing Germany  62.5 ms  0 %  -15 ms  B  DOWN  4,39Cogent Germany  63 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Telia Germany  62.75 ms  0 %  -13 ms  B  DOWN  4,39Level 3 Germany  65.5 ms  0 %  -15 ms  B  DOWN  4,39Tata Communications Germany  63 ms  0 %  -14 ms  B  DOWN  4,39Savvis Germany  81.75 ms  0 %  -5 ms  C  UP  4,37Cable&Wireless Germany  74.25 ms  0 %  3 ms  B  DOWN  4,36PCCW Germany  71 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37NTT Communications UK  72.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37America Online Transit Data Network UK  77.75 ms  0 %  -10 ms  C  UP  4,37Tinet UK  67.5 ms  0 %  5 ms  B  DOWN  4,36GEANT UK  77.5 ms  0 %  16 ms  C  DOWN  4,34British Telecom UK  83.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Hurricane Electric UK  96 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Tinet Netherlands  78.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36AboveNet Netherlands  69.25 ms  0 %  -15 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Wanadoo Netherlands  97.5 ms  0 %  -15 ms  C  UP  4,37GEANT Netherlands  74.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,37Opentransit France  66.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37Sprint Nextel France  76.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Seabone Italy  49.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Infostrada Italy  69 ms  0 %  -3 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Telstra Australia  368 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  DOWN  3,47Optus Australia  376.5 ms  0 %  -15 ms  F  DOWN  3,58NTT Communicatons Japan  341 ms  0 %  -40 ms  F  DOWN  3,95AboveNet Japan  356.25 ms  0 %  16 ms  F  DOWN  3,37Verizon Chech  70 ms  0 %  -15 ms  B  DOWN  4,38ChinaNet China  419.75 ms  0 %  3 ms  F  DOWN  3,18PCCW Hong Kong  296.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  DOWN  3,79Pacnet Signapore  383.5 ms  0 %  -15 ms  F  DOWN  3,54Isnet South Africa  325.5 ms  0 %  -15 ms  F  DOWN  3,81Maxnet New Zealand  349 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  DOWN  3,56Bell Canada  219.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  E  DOWN  4,11Leaseweb Netherlands  70.25 ms  0 %  15 ms  B  UP  4,35The Planet US  186 ms  0 %  -14 ms  D  DOWN  4,30Softlayer US  185.25 ms  0 %  -15 ms  D  UP  4,31Dreamhost US  221.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  E  DOWN  4,11Rackspace US  186 ms  0 %  16 ms  D  DOWN  4,11Serverloft Germany  62.25 ms  0 %  -15 ms  B  UP  4,39Host-Europe Germany  84.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Hetzner Germany  55.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,38OVH  94 ms  0 %  14 ms  C  UP  4,34*Total ping time is*  10295.75 ms     




*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGI Italy  71.5 ms  0 %  15 ms  B  UP  4,35Fastweb Italy  57.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,38NGZ-Server Germany  56.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,38K-Play Germany  65 ms  0 %  16 ms  B  DOWN  4,35GC-Server Germany  91.5 ms  0 %  15 ms  C  DOWN  4,34247CS Germany  64.75 ms  0 %  14 ms  B  DOWN  4,35Esport-Servers Germany  63.75 ms  0 %  14 ms  B  DOWN  4,35LB-Server Germany  59.75 ms  0 %  9 ms  B  DOWN  4,36G-Portal Germany  62.5 ms  0 %  15 ms  B  DOWN  4,35Jolt UK  77.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Multiplay UK  70 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37ServerFFS Netherlands  73.25 ms  0 %  14 ms  B  DOWN  4,35GS-NET Netherlands  69.75 ms  0 %  -14 ms  B  UP  4,38Clanhost Netherlands  69.75 ms  0 %  16 ms  B  DOWN  4,35RDSNET Romania  91.75 ms  0 %  16 ms  C  DOWN  4,34Dataplex Hungary  77.75 ms  0 %  14 ms  C  UP  4,35EA US  186 ms  0 %  17 ms  D  UP  4,10Valve US  235 ms  0 %  -14 ms  E  DOWN  4,15Gameservers US  135.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,33Bigpoint Germany  69.75 ms  0 %  -14 ms  B  UP  4,38*Total ping time is*  1749 ms     



*Total ping time is* *12587.25 ms*  9  38  22  21  6  9Greek servers  542.5  49,32 msInternational servers  10295.75  143,00 msGameservers  1749  92,05 ms



*Total ping time is* *12587.25 ms* *119,88 ms**Packet loss 0,26 %* 


Speedtest results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





Test date and time is Παρασκευή 20-08-2010 and time 21:39:32Free Fr   1,70Mirrorservice   0,63Apple   2,13Nvidia   0,58Microsoft   0,86LeaseWeb   1,25ServerBoost   0,89ThinkBroadband   1,14Cachefly   1,22Ovh   0,22UoCrete   1,77Forthnet   1,47Otenet   2,07RootBSD   0,55



Detailed results for multihosts(Line capacity)

*Spoiler:*





 Host list by Someonefromhellftp://ftp.free.fr/ 0.35 MB/sftp://ftp.ovh.net/ 0.2 MB/sftp://ftp.hosteurope.de/ 0.15 MB/sftp://mirror.leaseweb.com/ 0.1 MB/sftp://ftp.sunet.se/ 0.15 MB/sftp://ftp.mirrorservice.org/ 0.15 MB/sftp://ftp.uni-kl.de/ 0.1 MB/sftp://ftp.funet.fi/ 0.1 MB/sftp://ftp5.gwdg.de/ 0.15 MB/sftp://mirror.sov.uk.goscomb.net/ 0.05 MB/s



*Average speed for 14 hosts*  1,18 MB/s  9 Mbps *Line speed for 10 hosts (Line Capacity)*  1,50 MB/s  12 Mbps

----------


## nnn

*ISP  FORTHnet SA - IP 178.12 xxxxx - BBRAS 194.219.231.33 - Network  178.128.0.0/16* *Network Advertised via * *Tinet SpA**Level 3 Communications*Test date and time is Σάββατο 21-08-2010 and time 00:16:08 - script ver 1.1a download*Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium    - 2 Threads(2 CPUs), List by Someonefromhell, v0.46* *   DNS Server: 193.92.3.11 resolve in 31 ms - NIC Dell Wireless 1390 WLAN Mini-Card 54 Mbps**Time to fetch webpage 2,22 seconds* 
prepend info

*Spoiler:*






42109 41965 41877 3356 1241 12414608 1221 4637 3356 1241 1241






Ping results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





*MOS (mean opinion score), is scaled from 5=best to 1=worst*
*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  8.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Wind  97 ms  0 %  3 ms  C  DOWN  4,35On Telecoms  8.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Vivodi  8 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,40Forthnet  7.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,40OTE  7.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Netone  8.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,40NTUA@GRNET  7.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Vodafone  101.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Orange Business Hellas  124.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,34Verizon Hellas  136 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,33Cyta Hellas  8 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40*Total ping time is*  522 ms     




*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





DE-CIX  76 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36AMS-IX  59 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37LINX  77.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  DOWN  4,36NL-IX  103 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,35RIPN@MSK-IX  120 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,34ESPANIX  100 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,35MIX  58.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37PANAP  67.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Akamai  7.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Cachefly  47.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Google CDN  76 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36Google CDN  81.5 ms  0 %  9 ms  C  UP  4,35Google CDN  65.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Yahoo US  149.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,31AT&T US  171.25 ms  0 %  -5 ms  D  UP  4,29Global Crossing US  176.75 ms  0 %  8 ms  D  UP  4,20Level 3 US  205 ms  0 %  -1 ms  E  UP  4,16Telia US  157.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,30Qwest US  176.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,24Tata Communications US  188.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  D  DOWN  4,22Verizon US  146.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,32Savvis US  135.75 ms  25 %   0 ms  D  DOWN  1,49America Online Transit Data Network US  171.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,26Cogent Communications US  152.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,31Hurricane Electric US  243.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  E  DOWN  4,00AboveNet US  231 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  UP  4,06XO Communications US  220 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  UP  4,10Sprint Nextel US  148.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,32Allstream US  183 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,23TW Telecom US  187 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,21Deutche Telecom Germany  61.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Global Crossing Germany  171 ms  0 %  54 ms  D  UP  3,88Cogent Germany  56 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Telia Germany  57.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Level 3 Germany  66.25 ms  0 %  3 ms  B  UP  4,37Tata Communications Germany  68.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Savvis Germany  74.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,36Cable&Wireless Germany  63.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37PCCW Germany  83.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36NTT Communications UK  99.25 ms  0 %  -4 ms  C  UP  4,36America Online Transit Data Network UK  101.25 ms  0 %  7 ms  C  UP  4,34Tinet UK  62.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37GEANT UK  103 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35British Telecom UK  96 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35Hurricane Electric UK  112.75 ms  0 %  12 ms  C  UP  4,33Tinet Netherlands  85.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36AboveNet Netherlands  73.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Wanadoo Netherlands  73 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37GEANT Netherlands  22.75 ms  75 %   -18 ms  A  DOWN  1,00Opentransit France  67.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Sprint Nextel France  68.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Seabone Italy  67.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37Infostrada Italy  70.25 ms  0 %  -7 ms  B  UP  4,37Telstra Australia  370 ms  0 %  -24 ms  F  UP  3,69Optus Australia  369.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  DOWN  3,47NTT Communicatons Japan  364.25 ms  0 %  -13 ms  F  UP  3,61AboveNet Japan  378.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  UP  3,42Verizon Chech  74.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,37ChinaNet China  367 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  DOWN  3,48PCCW Hong Kong  369.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  UP  3,46Pacnet Signapore  378.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  DOWN  3,42Isnet South Africa  338.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  UP  3,61Maxnet New Zealand  344.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  F  DOWN  3,60Bell Canada  169 ms  0 %  -2 ms  D  DOWN  4,28Leaseweb Netherlands  76.5 ms  0 %  4 ms  C  UP  4,36The Planet US  185.75 ms  0 %  5 ms  D  DOWN  4,19Softlayer US  184.75 ms  0 %  -5 ms  D  DOWN  4,25Dreamhost US  216 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  DOWN  4,12Rackspace US  196 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,19Serverloft Germany  59.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Host-Europe Germany  58.25 ms  0 %  -3 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Hetzner Germany  58.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  UP  4,37OVH  69 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37*Total ping time is*  10416 ms     




*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGI Italy  66.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Fastweb Italy  62.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,37NGZ-Server Germany  61 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  UP  4,37K-Play Germany  60.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37GC-Server Germany  64.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37247CS Germany  69.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,37Esport-Servers Germany  73 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,37LB-Server Germany  67.75 ms  0 %  -3 ms  B  UP  4,37G-Portal Germany  79.25 ms  0 %  -2 ms  C  UP  4,36Jolt UK  46.5 ms  25 %   24 ms  B  DOWN  1,53Multiplay UK  71 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37ServerFFS Netherlands  62.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37GS-NET Netherlands  82 ms  0 %  -30 ms  C  UP  4,39Clanhost Netherlands  63.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37RDSNET Romania  80.5 ms  0 %  -3 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Dataplex Hungary  68.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37EA US  197 ms  0 %  30 ms  D  UP  3,97Valve US  223 ms  0 %  2 ms  E  DOWN  4,08Gameservers US  137.25 ms  0 %  -2 ms  D  UP  4,33Bigpoint Germany  57.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37*Total ping time is*  1692.75 ms     



*Total ping time is* *12630.75 ms*  10  38  21  21  6  9Greek servers  522  47,45 msInternational servers  10416  144,67 msGameservers  1692.75  89,09 ms



*Total ping time is* *12630.75 ms* *120,29 ms**Packet loss 1,31 %* 


Speedtest results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





Test date and time is Σάββατο 21-08-2010 and time 00:17:23Free Fr   1,27Mirrorservice   0,73Apple   0,73Nvidia   1,84Microsoft   1,52LeaseWeb   1,28ServerBoost   1,49ThinkBroadband   1,06Cachefly   1,80Ovh   0,54UoCrete   1,91Forthnet   1,95Otenet   1,60RootBSD   0,42



Detailed results for multihosts(Line capacity)

*Spoiler:*





 Host list by Someonefromhellftp://ftp.free.fr/ 0.25 MB/sftp://ftp.ovh.net/ 0.15 MB/sftp://ftp.hosteurope.de/ 0.15 MB/sftp://mirror.leaseweb.com/ 0.25 MB/sftp://ftp.sunet.se/ 0.15 MB/sftp://ftp.mirrorservice.org/ 0.15 MB/sftp://ftp.uni-kl.de/ 0.15 MB/sftp://ftp.funet.fi/ 0.1 MB/sftp://ftp5.gwdg.de/ 0.2 MB/sftp://mirror.sov.uk.goscomb.net/ 0.05 MB/s



*Average speed for 14 hosts*  1,30 MB/s  10 Mbps *Line speed for 10 hosts (Line Capacity)*  1,60 MB/s  13 Mbps

----------


## arial

Hostlist version  201008182322 by Someonefromhell, v0.46  Host OS & no. of CPUs  Windows XP x86 - 2 CPU cores BBRAS  loopback2004.med01.dsl.hol.gr [62.38.0.170]  WAN IP  79.167.xxx.xxx ISP & network  Hellas OnLine Electronic Communications S.A. - 79.167.0.0/16  Advertised via  [coming soon!] Test mode  All tests  Total test duration  164.359 sec Pings per host  4  Ping threads  4 Hosts alive  105 / 105  *Avg. latency*  *140.012 msec* Downloads ran for  10 sec each  *Max. speed*  *15.04 Mbps or 1.88 MB/sec* 
   

*Detailed ping results*

*Spoiler:*





*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  23.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Wind  23.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A NTUA@GRNET  23.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  A OTE  23.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  A On Telecoms  24.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  A Vivodi  24.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Orange Business Hellas  24.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  A Cyta Hellas  24.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Forthnet  24.25 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  A Netone  25.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Vodafone  38.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B Verizon Hellas  153.75 msec  0.00%   -3.75 msec  D *Group sum*  *431.75 msec*    *Group average*  *35.98 msec*  *0.00%*   *B*



*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Akamai  22.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  A Cachefly  70.25 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  B PCCW Germany  74.25 msec  0.00%   -3.25 msec  B AMS-IX  79.00 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  C Verizon Chech  81.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C Serverloft Germany  81.50 msec  0.00%   -3.50 msec  C DE-CIX  81.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C MIX  82.00 msec  75.00%  +0.00 msec  C Wanadoo Netherlands  83.00 msec  0.00%   -3.00 msec  C Cable&Wireless Germany  83.75 msec  0.00%   -3.75 msec  C Google CDN  83.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C Hetzner Germany  84.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C PANAP  85.00 msec  25.00%   -4.00 msec  C NL-IX  85.00 msec  0.00%  +3.75 msec  C Tata Communications Germany  85.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C GEANT UK  86.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Opentransit France  87.00 msec  0.00%  +3.75 msec  C Hurricane Electric UK  88.25 msec  0.00%  +3.75 msec  C Google CDN  88.25 msec  0.00%   -4.00 msec  C Google CDN  90.00 msec  0.00%   -3.25 msec  C America Online Transit Data Network UK  91.00 msec  0.00%  +4.00 msec  C LINX  91.00 msec  0.00%  +3.50 msec  C Telia Germany  92.50 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  C Level 3 Germany  96.50 msec  0.00%  +3.00 msec  C Tinet UK  96.75 msec  0.00%   -3.25 msec  C Leaseweb Netherlands  97.00 msec  0.00%   -4.25 msec  C Tinet Netherlands  97.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C NTT Communications UK  98.00 msec  0.00%   -4.25 msec  C OVH  98.25 msec  0.00%  +4.00 msec  C Host-Europe Germany  98.75 msec  0.00%  +3.75 msec  C Savvis Germany  99.00 msec  0.00%   -4.00 msec  C Seabone Italy  99.50 msec  0.00%   -3.50 msec  C GEANT Netherlands  100.75 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  C Sprint Nextel France  100.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Deutche Telecom Germany  104.00 msec  0.00%  +3.25 msec  C British Telecom UK  105.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Global Crossing Germany  111.25 msec  0.00%  +19.75 msec  C ESPANIX  118.75 msec  0.00%   -3.75 msec  C RIPN@MSK-IX  127.00 msec  0.00%   -3.25 msec  D Infostrada Italy  129.25 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  D Yahoo US  165.25 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  D Telia US  166.00 msec  0.00%  +1.50 msec  D Cogent Communications US  167.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Sprint Nextel US  172.75 msec  0.00%   -2.50 msec  D America Online Transit Data Network US  173.50 msec  0.00%   -3.50 msec  D Verizon US  176.75 msec  0.00%   -4.00 msec  D Cogent Germany  180.00 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  D Global Crossing US  180.75 msec  0.00%  +3.75 msec  D AboveNet Netherlands  181.00 msec  0.00%   -4.00 msec  D AT&T US  183.75 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  D Allstream US  189.00 msec  0.00%   -5.00 msec  D Qwest US  191.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Rackspace US  208.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E The Planet US  209.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E Savvis US  211.25 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  E Level 3 US  211.50 msec  0.00%   -3.50 msec  E Tata Communications US  213.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E Softlayer US  217.00 msec  0.00%  +3.75 msec  E TW Telecom US  221.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E AboveNet US  236.50 msec  0.00%   -3.25 msec  E XO Communications US  245.00 msec  0.00%  +4.00 msec  E Bell Canada  245.75 msec  0.00%  +3.25 msec  E Hurricane Electric US  246.25 msec  0.00%  +4.25 msec  E Dreamhost US  252.25 msec  0.00%  +2.25 msec  F PCCW Hong Kong  346.25 msec  0.00%  +3.25 msec  F Isnet South Africa  358.75 msec  0.00%  +3.75 msec  F NTT Communicatons Japan  371.00 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  F AboveNet Japan  381.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Optus Australia  393.25 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  F Telstra Australia  400.25 msec  0.00%   -4.25 msec  F ChinaNet China  405.75 msec  0.00%  +3.00 msec  F Pacnet Signapore  415.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Maxnet New Zealand  434.00 msec  0.00%   -8.75 msec  F *Group sum*  *12007.00 msec*    *Group average*  *164.48 msec*  *1.37%*   *D*



*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





G-Portal Germany  74.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Esport-Servers Germany  80.50 msec  0.00%   -4.25 msec  C LB-Server Germany  84.75 msec  0.00%   -1.50 msec  C ServerFFS Netherlands  87.00 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  C GC-Server Germany  87.50 msec  0.00%   -3.25 msec  C K-Play Germany  92.25 msec  0.00%  +3.75 msec  C GS-NET Netherlands  93.50 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  C NGI Italy  95.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C NGZ-Server Germany  95.75 msec  0.00%   -3.00 msec  C 247CS Germany  95.75 msec  0.00%   -3.25 msec  C Bigpoint Germany  96.50 msec  0.00%  +3.25 msec  C Multiplay UK  97.75 msec  0.00%  +3.75 msec  C Clanhost Netherlands  97.75 msec  0.00%   -3.75 msec  C Fastweb Italy  102.50 msec  0.00%   -3.25 msec  C Jolt UK  102.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C RDSNET Romania  116.75 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  C Dataplex Hungary  124.75 msec  0.00%   -3.50 msec  C Gameservers US  179.25 msec  0.00%   -3.50 msec  D EA US  212.75 msec  0.00%  +1.75 msec  E Valve US  245.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  E *Group sum*  *2262.50 msec*    *Group average*  *113.12 msec*  *0.00%*   *C*

----------


## deniSun

Hostlist version  201008182322 by Someonefromhell, v0.46  Host OS & no. of CPUs  Windows 7 x86 - 2 CPU cores BBRAS  80.106.108.38  WAN IP  94.68.xxx.xxx ISP & network  OTEnet S.A. Multiprotocol Backbone &amp; ISP - 94.68.0.0/16  Advertised via  [coming soon!] Test mode  All tests  Total test duration  158.701 sec Pings per host  4  Ping threads  4 Hosts alive  105 / 105  *Avg. latency*  *112.919 msec* Downloads ran for  10 sec each  *Max. speed*  *16.65 Mbps or 2.08 MB/sec* 
   

*Detailed ping results*

*Spoiler:*





*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Vodafone  26.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  A Wind  27.00 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  A OTE  27.75 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  A Vivodi  27.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  A Orange Business Hellas  28.25 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  A On Telecoms  29.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A NTUA@GRNET  30.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B Cyta Hellas  30.00 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  B Forthnet  30.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Netone  30.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B Hellas Online  33.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B Verizon Hellas  123.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C *Group sum*  *443.00 msec*    *Group average*  *36.92 msec*  *0.00%*   *B*



*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Akamai  28.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Serverloft Germany  54.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Cogent Germany  54.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Host-Europe Germany  57.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B Level 3 Germany  57.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B DE-CIX  57.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Hetzner Germany  59.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B AboveNet Netherlands  61.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Wanadoo Netherlands  61.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B NL-IX  62.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Leaseweb Netherlands  62.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Cachefly  62.25 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  B LINX  62.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B Cable&Wireless Germany  62.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B British Telecom UK  63.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Google CDN  64.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Google CDN  65.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B NTT Communications UK  65.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Tinet UK  65.25 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  B Global Crossing Germany  65.25 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  B Google CDN  65.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B OVH  66.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Sprint Nextel France  66.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Tata Communications Germany  66.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B Telia Germany  67.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B Opentransit France  67.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B PANAP  68.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B AMS-IX  68.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B America Online Transit Data Network UK  69.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Savvis Germany  69.75 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  B PCCW Germany  70.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B Infostrada Italy  71.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Hurricane Electric UK  72.75 msec  0.00%  +10.50 msec  B Deutche Telecom Germany  73.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B GEANT Netherlands  73.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B Tinet Netherlands  75.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C GEANT UK  77.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C MIX  82.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C ESPANIX  84.00 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  C RIPN@MSK-IX  106.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C Seabone Italy  110.00 msec  75.00%  +0.00 msec  C Verizon Chech  128.75 msec  0.00%   -30.25 msec  D America Online Transit Data Network US  140.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Verizon US  142.00 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  D Yahoo US  142.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Telia US  151.00 msec  0.00%   -2.25 msec  D Global Crossing US  151.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D Sprint Nextel US  154.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Cogent Communications US  155.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Savvis US  162.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D Bell Canada  163.75 msec  0.00%  +2.25 msec  D AT&T US  165.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D The Planet US  167.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D Rackspace US  169.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D Softlayer US  172.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Qwest US  174.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Allstream US  180.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D TW Telecom US  185.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Level 3 US  190.00 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  D AboveNet US  194.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Hurricane Electric US  209.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E Dreamhost US  210.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E XO Communications US  231.25 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  E Isnet South Africa  257.75 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  F Pacnet Signapore  311.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  F ChinaNet China  311.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F NTT Communicatons Japan  326.75 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  F PCCW Hong Kong  330.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  F Maxnet New Zealand  332.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F Tata Communications US  346.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  F AboveNet Japan  348.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Telstra Australia  356.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F Optus Australia  365.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F *Group sum*  *9791.25 msec*    *Group average*  *134.13 msec*  *1.03%*   *D*



*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Esport-Servers Germany  54.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B G-Portal Germany  54.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B 247CS Germany  56.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B K-Play Germany  57.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B NGZ-Server Germany  58.25 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  B Bigpoint Germany  58.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B GS-NET Netherlands  61.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Multiplay UK  63.00 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  B Clanhost Netherlands  63.25 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  B ServerFFS Netherlands  63.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B Jolt UK  64.50 msec  0.00%  +1.75 msec  B GC-Server Germany  67.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B LB-Server Germany  68.50 msec  0.00%   -1.75 msec  B Fastweb Italy  69.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B Dataplex Hungary  71.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B NGI Italy  76.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C RDSNET Romania  87.25 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  C Gameservers US  135.50 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  D EA US  168.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D Valve US  224.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E *Group sum*  *1622.25 msec*    *Group average*  *81.11 msec*  *0.00%*   *C*

----------


## deniSun

Hostlist version  201008182322 by Someonefromhell, v0.46  Host OS & no. of CPUs  Windows 7 x86 - 2 CPU cores BBRAS  80.106.108.38  WAN IP  94.68.xxx.xxx ISP & network  OTEnet S.A. Multiprotocol Backbone &amp; ISP - 94.68.0.0/16  Advertised via  [coming soon!] Test mode  All tests  Total test duration  159.881 sec Pings per host  4  Ping threads  4 Hosts alive  105 / 105  *Avg. latency*  *114.21 msec* Downloads ran for  10 sec each  *Max. speed*  *16.67 Mbps or 2.08 MB/sec* 
   

*Detailed ping results*

*Spoiler:*





*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Forthnet  27.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  A OTE  28.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Cyta Hellas  28.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  A Vodafone  28.75 msec  0.00%  +1.75 msec  A Orange Business Hellas  28.75 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  A NTUA@GRNET  28.75 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  A Vivodi  28.75 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  A Wind  30.25 msec  0.00%  +3.25 msec  B Netone  31.00 msec  0.00%  +1.75 msec  B On Telecoms  31.00 msec  0.00%  +2.50 msec  B Hellas Online  33.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Verizon Hellas  124.25 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  C *Group sum*  *448.50 msec*    *Group average*  *37.38 msec*  *0.00%*   *B*



*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Akamai  26.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Cogent Germany  53.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Serverloft Germany  54.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B DE-CIX  54.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B Host-Europe Germany  57.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Hetzner Germany  59.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Cachefly  61.50 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  B Level 3 Germany  62.00 msec  0.00%   -1.75 msec  B AMS-IX  62.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B AboveNet Netherlands  62.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B NL-IX  62.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B LINX  62.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Verizon Chech  62.25 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  B Leaseweb Netherlands  62.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Wanadoo Netherlands  62.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B Cable&Wireless Germany  62.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B Hurricane Electric UK  63.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Global Crossing Germany  64.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B British Telecom UK  64.75 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  B NTT Communications UK  65.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Google CDN  65.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Google CDN  65.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Tinet UK  65.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B America Online Transit Data Network UK  66.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B PCCW Germany  66.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B OVH  66.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B Opentransit France  67.50 msec  50.00%   -0.50 msec  B Tata Communications Germany  67.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B PANAP  67.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B Sprint Nextel France  68.50 msec  0.00%   -1.00 msec  B Savvis Germany  71.75 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  B GEANT Netherlands  74.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B Tinet Netherlands  75.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C Deutche Telecom Germany  77.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C GEANT UK  78.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Infostrada Italy  80.00 msec  0.00%   -5.00 msec  C Telia Germany  81.50 msec  0.00%   -1.25 msec  C ESPANIX  82.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C MIX  83.50 msec  0.00%   -1.50 msec  C Google CDN  94.25 msec  0.00%  +1.75 msec  C RIPN@MSK-IX  106.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Seabone Italy  109.00 msec  50.00%  +0.00 msec  C Verizon US  141.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D America Online Transit Data Network US  141.75 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  D Yahoo US  144.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Telia US  145.50 msec  0.00%   -2.50 msec  D Sprint Nextel US  148.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Global Crossing US  151.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Cogent Communications US  154.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Bell Canada  162.50 msec  0.00%   -1.00 msec  D Savvis US  163.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D AT&T US  165.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D The Planet US  168.00 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  D Rackspace US  169.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Softlayer US  172.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Qwest US  173.75 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  D Allstream US  181.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D TW Telecom US  185.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Level 3 US  185.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Hurricane Electric US  210.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Dreamhost US  211.25 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  E AboveNet US  211.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E XO Communications US  230.50 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  E Isnet South Africa  261.50 msec  0.00%  +1.75 msec  F ChinaNet China  297.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F Pacnet Signapore  311.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  F NTT Communicatons Japan  328.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F PCCW Hong Kong  331.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Maxnet New Zealand  332.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F Tata Communications US  345.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  F AboveNet Japan  348.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F Optus Australia  365.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F Telstra Australia  411.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F *Group sum*  *9816.00 msec*    *Group average*  *134.47 msec*  *1.37%*   *D*



*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





G-Portal Germany  59.50 msec  0.00%  +2.00 msec  B Bigpoint Germany  60.00 msec  0.00%   -1.25 msec  B Clanhost Netherlands  61.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B GS-NET Netherlands  62.50 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  B Multiplay UK  62.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B ServerFFS Netherlands  64.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B K-Play Germany  64.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Jolt UK  65.25 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  B Esport-Servers Germany  66.75 msec  0.00%   -1.25 msec  B NGZ-Server Germany  67.00 msec  0.00%  +6.00 msec  B Dataplex Hungary  69.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B Fastweb Italy  70.25 msec  0.00%  +1.50 msec  B 247CS Germany  77.00 msec  0.00%   -3.75 msec  C LB-Server Germany  77.00 msec  0.00%  +4.50 msec  C GC-Server Germany  81.25 msec  0.00%   -3.00 msec  C RDSNET Romania  90.75 msec  0.00%  +3.75 msec  C NGI Italy  94.25 msec  0.00%   -6.75 msec  C Gameservers US  136.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D EA US  173.00 msec  0.00%  +3.75 msec  D Valve US  223.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  E *Group sum*  *1727.50 msec*    *Group average*  *86.38 msec*  *0.00%*   *C*

----------


## arial

Hostlist version  201008182322 by Someonefromhell, v0.46  Host OS & no. of CPUs  Windows XP x86 - 2 CPU cores BBRAS  loopback2004.med01.dsl.hol.gr [62.38.0.170]  WAN IP  79.167.xxx.xxx ISP & network  Hellas OnLine Electronic Communications S.A. - 79.167.0.0/16  Advertised via  [coming soon!] Test mode  All tests  Total test duration  161.515 sec Pings per host  4  Ping threads  4 Hosts alive  105 / 105  *Avg. latency*  *140.071 msec* Downloads ran for  10 sec each  *Max. speed*  *15.66 Mbps or 1.96 MB/sec* 
   

*Detailed ping results*

*Spoiler:*





*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  22.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  A OTE  23.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  A NTUA@GRNET  23.50 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  A Orange Business Hellas  23.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A On Telecoms  23.75 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  A Forthnet  24.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Vivodi  24.50 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  A Netone  24.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  A Cyta Hellas  24.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Wind  24.75 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  A Vodafone  34.25 msec  0.00%  +1.75 msec  B Verizon Hellas  148.00 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  D *Group sum*  *421.75 msec*    *Group average*  *35.15 msec*  *0.00%*   *B*



*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Akamai  23.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  A Serverloft Germany  77.00 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  C PCCW Germany  77.75 msec  0.00%   -3.50 msec  C Cachefly  78.75 msec  0.00%  +3.00 msec  C Hetzner Germany  79.25 msec  0.00%  +4.00 msec  C Cable&Wireless Germany  81.75 msec  0.00%  +3.25 msec  C Google CDN  82.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C PANAP  83.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C NL-IX  84.50 msec  0.00%   -3.50 msec  C AMS-IX  84.75 msec  0.00%  +4.25 msec  C Verizon Chech  85.00 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  C Wanadoo Netherlands  85.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C Google CDN  85.50 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  C Tinet Netherlands  86.50 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  C Telia Germany  87.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C NTT Communications UK  87.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Opentransit France  87.75 msec  0.00%  +3.50 msec  C Google CDN  88.25 msec  0.00%   -4.00 msec  C DE-CIX  88.50 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  C Tata Communications Germany  90.00 msec  0.00%   -4.25 msec  C LINX  90.25 msec  0.00%   -3.75 msec  C GEANT UK  90.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C Level 3 Germany  93.25 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  C Hurricane Electric UK  93.25 msec  0.00%  +3.50 msec  C GEANT Netherlands  93.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Host-Europe Germany  93.75 msec  0.00%  +4.25 msec  C Seabone Italy  94.50 msec  0.00%   -1.25 msec  C America Online Transit Data Network UK  95.75 msec  0.00%  +3.50 msec  C Deutche Telecom Germany  96.75 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  C Leaseweb Netherlands  97.25 msec  0.00%  +3.50 msec  C MIX  98.00 msec  0.00%   -6.25 msec  C Tinet UK  98.25 msec  0.00%  +3.50 msec  C Savvis Germany  100.00 msec  0.00%   -3.50 msec  C Sprint Nextel France  101.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C OVH  104.25 msec  0.00%  +5.50 msec  C British Telecom UK  113.25 msec  0.00%   -3.50 msec  C ESPANIX  115.25 msec  0.00%  +4.50 msec  C RIPN@MSK-IX  127.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Infostrada Italy  129.50 msec  0.00%  +3.50 msec  D Global Crossing Germany  145.50 msec  0.00%  +22.00 msec  D Yahoo US  167.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D America Online Transit Data Network US  168.75 msec  0.00%   -3.75 msec  D Cogent Communications US  171.75 msec  0.00%  +3.25 msec  D Sprint Nextel US  172.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Telia US  177.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Cogent Germany  180.50 msec  0.00%  +3.25 msec  D Global Crossing US  183.75 msec  0.00%   -3.00 msec  D AT&T US  183.75 msec  0.00%  +3.75 msec  D Verizon US  184.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D Allstream US  186.00 msec  0.00%  +5.00 msec  D Qwest US  193.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D AboveNet Netherlands  194.00 msec  0.00%  +1.75 msec  D Rackspace US  199.00 msec  0.00%   -3.25 msec  D The Planet US  208.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  E Savvis US  209.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E Softlayer US  213.50 msec  0.00%  +3.25 msec  E Level 3 US  215.50 msec  0.00%   -3.00 msec  E Tata Communications US  222.25 msec  0.00%  +3.75 msec  E TW Telecom US  226.25 msec  0.00%  +4.75 msec  E Dreamhost US  241.75 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  E Hurricane Electric US  243.25 msec  0.00%  +3.50 msec  E AboveNet US  245.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  E Bell Canada  247.75 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  E XO Communications US  248.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  E PCCW Hong Kong  342.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F Isnet South Africa  351.75 msec  0.00%   -5.50 msec  F Maxnet New Zealand  357.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  F AboveNet Japan  381.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  F NTT Communicatons Japan  386.75 msec  0.00%   -11.00 msec  F Optus Australia  394.00 msec  0.00%  +4.25 msec  F Telstra Australia  404.00 msec  0.00%   -3.25 msec  F ChinaNet China  405.75 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  F Pacnet Signapore  407.75 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  F *Group sum*  *12007.50 msec*    *Group average*  *164.49 msec*  *0.00%*   *D*



*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





G-Portal Germany  74.50 msec  0.00%  +4.00 msec  B Esport-Servers Germany  78.00 msec  0.00%   -3.50 msec  C LB-Server Germany  85.00 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  C ServerFFS Netherlands  87.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C GC-Server Germany  87.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C 247CS Germany  88.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C Bigpoint Germany  92.50 msec  0.00%  +4.25 msec  C K-Play Germany  93.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C GS-NET Netherlands  93.50 msec  0.00%  +3.50 msec  C Multiplay UK  97.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C Clanhost Netherlands  97.50 msec  0.00%   -3.50 msec  C NGZ-Server Germany  99.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C NGI Italy  99.75 msec  0.00%   -3.25 msec  C Fastweb Italy  100.25 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  C Jolt UK  105.00 msec  0.00%   -4.25 msec  C RDSNET Romania  122.00 msec  0.00%   -3.25 msec  C Dataplex Hungary  127.75 msec  0.00%   -3.50 msec  D Gameservers US  175.00 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  D EA US  218.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  E Valve US  256.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  F *Group sum*  *2278.25 msec*    *Group average*  *113.91 msec*  *0.00%*   *C*

----------


## deniSun

Hostlist version  201008182322 by Someonefromhell, v0.46  Host OS & no. of CPUs  Windows 7 x86 - 2 CPU cores BBRAS  80.106.108.38  WAN IP  94.68.xxx.xxx ISP & network  OTEnet S.A. Multiprotocol Backbone &amp; ISP - 94.68.0.0/16  Advertised via  [coming soon!] Test mode  All tests  Total test duration  158.283 sec Pings per host  4  Ping threads  4 Hosts alive  105 / 105  *Avg. latency*  *113.164 msec* Downloads ran for  10 sec each  *Max. speed*  *16.72 Mbps or 2.09 MB/sec* 
   

*Detailed ping results*

*Spoiler:*





*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Vodafone  26.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A OTE  27.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  A Forthnet  27.50 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  A Orange Business Hellas  27.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  A NTUA@GRNET  28.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  A Cyta Hellas  28.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Wind  29.00 msec  0.00%  +1.50 msec  A On Telecoms  30.00 msec  0.00%  +1.50 msec  B Netone  30.50 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  B Vivodi  31.25 msec  0.00%  +2.75 msec  B Hellas Online  35.50 msec  0.00%   -1.00 msec  B Verizon Hellas  124.25 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  C *Group sum*  *445.75 msec*    *Group average*  *37.15 msec*  *0.00%*   *B*



*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Akamai  33.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B Cogent Germany  53.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B DE-CIX  54.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Serverloft Germany  54.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Host-Europe Germany  57.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Level 3 Germany  58.75 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  B Hetzner Germany  59.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B AMS-IX  61.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Wanadoo Netherlands  62.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Leaseweb Netherlands  62.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B Hurricane Electric UK  62.50 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  B Cable&Wireless Germany  62.50 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  B NL-IX  62.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B AboveNet Netherlands  63.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B LINX  63.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Verizon Chech  63.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Tinet UK  64.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Global Crossing Germany  65.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B British Telecom UK  65.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Sprint Nextel France  66.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B OVH  66.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Telia Germany  66.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B PANAP  67.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Cachefly  67.00 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  B Tata Communications Germany  67.00 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  B PCCW Germany  67.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B Opentransit France  67.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B NTT Communications UK  68.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B America Online Transit Data Network UK  69.00 msec  0.00%   -2.75 msec  B Deutche Telecom Germany  71.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Infostrada Italy  72.25 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  B GEANT Netherlands  74.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B Tinet Netherlands  75.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C Google CDN  75.00 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  C Savvis Germany  75.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C GEANT UK  78.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C MIX  81.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C ESPANIX  82.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C Google CDN  84.50 msec  0.00%   -3.00 msec  C Google CDN  87.00 msec  0.00%   -1.75 msec  C RIPN@MSK-IX  106.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Seabone Italy  110.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C Verizon US  141.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D America Online Transit Data Network US  141.50 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  D Telia US  141.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Yahoo US  146.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D Global Crossing US  153.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D Sprint Nextel US  155.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Savvis US  163.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Bell Canada  163.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D The Planet US  166.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D AT&T US  167.00 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  D Cogent Communications US  168.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Rackspace US  169.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Softlayer US  172.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Qwest US  173.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Allstream US  180.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Level 3 US  185.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D TW Telecom US  185.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D AboveNet US  195.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Hurricane Electric US  210.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Dreamhost US  218.00 msec  0.00%   -2.00 msec  E XO Communications US  230.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E Isnet South Africa  261.25 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  F ChinaNet China  297.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Pacnet Signapore  310.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F PCCW Hong Kong  330.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Maxnet New Zealand  332.25 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  F NTT Communicatons Japan  335.25 msec  0.00%  +5.75 msec  F Tata Communications US  344.75 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  F AboveNet Japan  348.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F Optus Australia  356.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  F Telstra Australia  362.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  F *Group sum*  *9783.00 msec*    *Group average*  *134.01 msec*  *0.00%*   *D*



*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





K-Play Germany  57.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Esport-Servers Germany  58.25 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  B NGZ-Server Germany  59.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Bigpoint Germany  59.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B GS-NET Netherlands  61.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B 247CS Germany  61.50 msec  0.00%   -1.75 msec  B G-Portal Germany  62.00 msec  0.00%  +7.00 msec  B Multiplay UK  62.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Jolt UK  62.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B ServerFFS Netherlands  63.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Clanhost Netherlands  63.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Fastweb Italy  69.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B LB-Server Germany  69.25 msec  0.00%  +2.50 msec  B Dataplex Hungary  70.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B GC-Server Germany  76.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C NGI Italy  77.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C RDSNET Romania  87.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Gameservers US  135.50 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  D EA US  174.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Valve US  223.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  E *Group sum*  *1653.50 msec*    *Group average*  *82.67 msec*  *0.00%*   *C*

----------


## deniSun

Hostlist version  201008182322 by Someonefromhell, v0.46  Host OS & no. of CPUs  Windows 7 x86 - 2 CPU cores BBRAS  80.106.108.38  WAN IP  94.68.xxx.xxx ISP & network  OTEnet S.A. Multiprotocol Backbone &amp; ISP - 94.68.0.0/16  Advertised via  [coming soon!] Test mode  All tests  Total test duration  157.369 sec Pings per host  4  Ping threads  4 Hosts alive  105 / 105  *Avg. latency*  *112.924 msec* Downloads ran for  10 sec each  *Max. speed*  *16.70 Mbps or 2.09 MB/sec* 
   

*Detailed ping results*

*Spoiler:*





*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





OTE  27.50 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  A Vivodi  27.75 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  A Vodafone  28.00 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  A Cyta Hellas  28.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Orange Business Hellas  28.00 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  A On Telecoms  28.50 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  A NTUA@GRNET  29.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Netone  29.00 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  A Forthnet  29.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  A Hellas Online  29.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Wind  29.75 msec  0.00%  +1.50 msec  A Verizon Hellas  122.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C *Group sum*  *437.00 msec*    *Group average*  *36.42 msec*  *0.00%*   *B*



*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Akamai  26.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A DE-CIX  53.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Cogent Germany  54.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Serverloft Germany  54.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B Host-Europe Germany  58.25 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  B Hetzner Germany  60.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Cable&Wireless Germany  61.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B Cachefly  61.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B AMS-IX  61.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B AboveNet Netherlands  62.00 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  B Leaseweb Netherlands  62.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Verizon Chech  62.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B NL-IX  62.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B LINX  62.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Hurricane Electric UK  62.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B British Telecom UK  63.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Wanadoo Netherlands  63.25 msec  0.00%   -1.50 msec  B Level 3 Germany  64.75 msec  0.00%   -1.00 msec  B Google CDN  64.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Global Crossing Germany  65.00 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  B Google CDN  65.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Tinet UK  65.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B Tata Communications Germany  65.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B America Online Transit Data Network UK  65.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B PCCW Germany  66.25 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  B Sprint Nextel France  66.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B OVH  66.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Opentransit France  67.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B PANAP  69.00 msec  0.00%   -1.00 msec  B Savvis Germany  69.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Deutche Telecom Germany  72.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B Infostrada Italy  73.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B GEANT Netherlands  76.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Tinet Netherlands  76.50 msec  0.00%   -1.25 msec  C NTT Communications UK  77.00 msec  0.00%  +5.25 msec  C GEANT UK  78.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C Telia Germany  80.25 msec  0.00%  +5.25 msec  C MIX  82.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C ESPANIX  83.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Google CDN  85.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C RIPN@MSK-IX  107.00 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  C Seabone Italy  109.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Telia US  141.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D America Online Transit Data Network US  141.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D Yahoo US  143.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D Verizon US  146.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Sprint Nextel US  148.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Global Crossing US  153.50 msec  0.00%  +1.75 msec  D Cogent Communications US  154.75 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  D Bell Canada  162.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D Savvis US  163.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D AT&T US  164.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D The Planet US  167.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Rackspace US  171.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D Qwest US  172.00 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  D Softlayer US  173.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D Allstream US  181.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Level 3 US  185.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D TW Telecom US  187.75 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  D AboveNet US  195.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Hurricane Electric US  210.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E Dreamhost US  216.75 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  E XO Communications US  229.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E Isnet South Africa  263.00 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  F ChinaNet China  293.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F Pacnet Signapore  311.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F PCCW Hong Kong  330.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  F Maxnet New Zealand  337.00 msec  0.00%   -5.25 msec  F Tata Communications US  344.50 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  F NTT Communicatons Japan  352.00 msec  0.00%   -5.00 msec  F AboveNet Japan  361.75 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  F Telstra Australia  369.25 msec  0.00%   -11.50 msec  F Optus Australia  380.75 msec  0.00%   -2.25 msec  F *Group sum*  *9805.00 msec*    *Group average*  *134.32 msec*  *0.00%*   *D*



*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Esport-Servers Germany  54.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B G-Portal Germany  55.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B 247CS Germany  56.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B K-Play Germany  56.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Bigpoint Germany  58.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B NGZ-Server Germany  58.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B GS-NET Netherlands  61.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Clanhost Netherlands  61.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Multiplay UK  62.25 msec  0.00%   -1.00 msec  B Jolt UK  63.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B ServerFFS Netherlands  63.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B LB-Server Germany  63.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B GC-Server Germany  67.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B Fastweb Italy  69.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Dataplex Hungary  69.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B NGI Italy  76.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C RDSNET Romania  86.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Gameservers US  134.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D EA US  171.75 msec  0.00%  +3.25 msec  D Valve US  224.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E *Group sum*  *1615.00 msec*    *Group average*  *80.75 msec*  *0.00%*   *C*

----------


## ThReSh

πάντως από ότι βλέπω μόνο το πρωί τα πηγαίνει καλά η OTEnet στο serial download με εξωτερικό...

----------


## deniSun

Hostlist version  201008182322 by Someonefromhell, v0.46  Host OS & no. of CPUs  Windows 7 x86 - 2 CPU cores BBRAS  80.106.108.38  WAN IP  94.68.xxx.xxx ISP & network  OTEnet S.A. Multiprotocol Backbone &amp; ISP - 94.68.0.0/16  Advertised via  [coming soon!] Test mode  All tests  Total test duration  166.836 sec Pings per host  4  Ping threads  4 Hosts alive  103 / 105  *Avg. latency*  *108.791 msec* Downloads ran for  10 sec each  *Max. speed*  *16.74 Mbps or 2.09 MB/sec* 
   

*Detailed ping results*

*Spoiler:*





*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Forthnet  26.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Vodafone  27.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Vivodi  27.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Orange Business Hellas  27.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A OTE  28.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  A Hellas Online  28.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  A NTUA@GRNET  28.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Netone  28.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A On Telecoms  28.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Wind  28.75 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  A Cyta Hellas  29.00 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  A Verizon Hellas  124.00 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  C *Group sum*  *432.00 msec*    *Group average*  *36.00 msec*  *0.00%*   *B*



*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Telstra Australia  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A Maxnet New Zealand  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A Akamai  26.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A DE-CIX  54.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B Serverloft Germany  54.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Cogent Germany  54.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B Host-Europe Germany  57.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Hetzner Germany  59.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B Level 3 Germany  59.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Leaseweb Netherlands  61.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B AMS-IX  61.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B AboveNet Netherlands  61.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Wanadoo Netherlands  61.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B Cachefly  61.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B LINX  62.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B Hurricane Electric UK  62.50 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  B Cable&Wireless Germany  62.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B British Telecom UK  63.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B NL-IX  63.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Global Crossing Germany  64.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B NTT Communications UK  64.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Google CDN  64.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Google CDN  65.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Google CDN  65.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B PCCW Germany  65.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Tata Communications Germany  66.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B America Online Transit Data Network UK  66.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B Telia Germany  66.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B PANAP  67.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Sprint Nextel France  67.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Opentransit France  67.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B OVH  67.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Tinet UK  68.25 msec  0.00%  +2.00 msec  B Savvis Germany  70.25 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  B Infostrada Italy  72.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B Deutche Telecom Germany  73.25 msec  0.00%  +2.25 msec  B GEANT Netherlands  73.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Tinet Netherlands  75.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C GEANT UK  79.00 msec  0.00%  +1.75 msec  C ESPANIX  82.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C MIX  82.50 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  C RIPN@MSK-IX  105.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Seabone Italy  108.50 msec  50.00%   -0.50 msec  C America Online Transit Data Network US  140.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Verizon US  142.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Telia US  142.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Yahoo US  142.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D Global Crossing US  152.25 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  D Cogent Communications US  154.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Sprint Nextel US  156.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D AT&T US  157.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D Bell Canada  163.25 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  D Savvis US  164.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Verizon Chech  165.00 msec  0.00%   -16.75 msec  D The Planet US  167.75 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  D Rackspace US  170.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Qwest US  172.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Allstream US  180.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Softlayer US  182.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D TW Telecom US  185.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D AboveNet US  195.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Dreamhost US  209.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E Hurricane Electric US  210.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  E XO Communications US  237.00 msec  0.00%  +1.75 msec  E Isnet South Africa  257.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Level 3 US  262.75 msec  0.00%  +75.75 msec  F ChinaNet China  294.50 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  F Pacnet Signapore  310.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F PCCW Hong Kong  330.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  F NTT Communicatons Japan  336.00 msec  50.00%   -13.00 msec  F Tata Communications US  339.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  F AboveNet Japan  350.25 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  F Optus Australia  358.00 msec  75.00%  +0.00 msec  F *Group sum*  *9170.00 msec*    *Group average*  *129.15 msec*  *2.46%*   *D*



*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





G-Portal Germany  54.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B Esport-Servers Germany  55.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B K-Play Germany  56.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B 247CS Germany  57.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B Bigpoint Germany  57.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B NGZ-Server Germany  58.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Multiplay UK  61.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Clanhost Netherlands  61.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B GS-NET Netherlands  62.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B Jolt UK  63.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B LB-Server Germany  64.25 msec  0.00%  +3.50 msec  B ServerFFS Netherlands  64.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B GC-Server Germany  66.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B Fastweb Italy  69.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Dataplex Hungary  69.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B NGI Italy  77.00 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  C RDSNET Romania  86.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C Gameservers US  134.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D EA US  167.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D Valve US  214.75 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  E *Group sum*  *1603.50 msec*    *Group average*  *80.17 msec*  *0.00%*   *C*

----------


## nnn

:Goodnight: 

*ISP  FORTHnet SA - IP 195.74 xxxxx - BBRAS 194.219.231.36 - Network  195.74.224.0/19* *Network Advertised via * *Tinet SpA**Level 3 Communications**Telecom Italia Sparkle*Test date and time is Κυριακή 22-08-2010 and time 10:43:03 - script ver 1.1a download*Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium    - 2 Threads(2 CPUs), List by Someonefromhell, v0.46* *   DNS Server: 193.92.3.11 resolve in 47 ms - NIC Dell Wireless 1390 WLAN Mini-Card 54 Mbps**Time to fetch webpage 2,60 seconds* 
prepend info

*Spoiler:*





 no prepending




Ping results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





*MOS (mean opinion score), is scaled from 5=best to 1=worst*
*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  8.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Wind  93.25 ms  0 %  -11 ms  C  DOWN  4,37On Telecoms  8.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Vivodi  7.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Forthnet  7.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40OTE  8 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,40Netone  8 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40NTUA@GRNET  8 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,40Vodafone  207.5 ms  0 %  -97 ms  E  UP  4,40Orange Business Hellas  138 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,33Verizon Hellas  142 ms  0 %  -2 ms  D  UP  4,33Cyta Hellas  8.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,40*Total ping time is*  644.75 ms     




*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





DE-CIX  69.75 ms  0 %  3 ms  B  DOWN  4,36AMS-IX  76.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36LINX  73.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,36NL-IX  101.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,35RIPN@MSK-IX  101.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,35ESPANIX  81 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36MIX  58.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37PANAP  77.5 ms  0 %  3 ms  C  UP  4,36Akamai  7.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Cachefly  47 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Google CDN  83.75 ms  0 %  7 ms  C  UP  4,35Google CDN  86.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36Google CDN  72 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Yahoo US  168.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,27AT&T US  184.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,22Global Crossing US  158.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  DOWN  4,30Level 3 US  198.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  DOWN  4,18Telia US  163 ms  0 %  11 ms  D  UP  4,22Qwest US  187.5 ms  0 %  -3 ms  D  UP  4,23Tata Communications US  206.75 ms  0 %  6 ms  E  UP  4,11Verizon US  142.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,32Savvis US  187.5 ms  0 %  -3 ms  D  UP  4,23America Online Transit Data Network US  144.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,32Cogent Communications US  146.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,32Hurricane Electric US  229.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  DOWN  4,07AboveNet US  212.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  E  DOWN  4,14XO Communications US  214.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  DOWN  4,12Sprint Nextel US  136.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,33Allstream US  178.25 ms  0 %  -3 ms  D  DOWN  4,26TW Telecom US  187.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,21Deutche Telecom Germany  91.25 ms  0 %  3 ms  C  UP  4,35Global Crossing Germany  67.75 ms  0 %  -22 ms  B  DOWN  4,39Cogent Germany  64.25 ms  0 %  -2 ms  B  UP  4,37Telia Germany  68.75 ms  0 %  -3 ms  B  UP  4,37Level 3 Germany  71.5 ms  0 %  3 ms  B  UP  4,36Tata Communications Germany  68.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  UP  4,37Savvis Germany  69 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Cable&Wireless Germany  59 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37PCCW Germany  80.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36NTT Communications UK  73 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37America Online Transit Data Network UK  64.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Tinet UK  63 ms  0 %  -6 ms  B  UP  4,38GEANT UK  70.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37British Telecom UK  92.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Hurricane Electric UK  77 ms  0 %  -2 ms  C  DOWN  4,37Tinet Netherlands  66.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37AboveNet Netherlands  75.5 ms  0 %  3 ms  C  UP  4,36Wanadoo Netherlands  104 ms  0 %  -2 ms  C  UP  4,35GEANT Netherlands  59.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Opentransit France  77.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36Sprint Nextel France  91 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36Seabone Italy  49 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Infostrada Italy  69.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Telstra Australia  380 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  UP  3,41Optus Australia  377 ms  0 %  3 ms  F  UP  3,40NTT Communicatons Japan  344.5 ms  0 %  5 ms  F  DOWN  3,54AboveNet Japan  364.5 ms  0 %  3 ms  F  DOWN  3,46Verizon Chech  199.75 ms  0 %  -31 ms  D  UP  4,33ChinaNet China  553.75 ms  0 %  -4 ms  F  UP  2,56PCCW Hong Kong  324 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  DOWN  3,68Pacnet Signapore  390 ms  0 %  2 ms  F  UP  3,34Isnet South Africa  364 ms  0 %  6 ms  F  UP  3,43Maxnet New Zealand  362.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  F  UP  3,48Bell Canada  218.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  E  UP  4,12Leaseweb Netherlands  76.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36The Planet US  191.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,21Softlayer US  192.5 ms  0 %  3 ms  D  UP  4,18Dreamhost US  217.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  UP  4,11Rackspace US  192.75 ms  0 %  -3 ms  D  DOWN  4,21Serverloft Germany  69 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  UP  4,37Host-Europe Germany  54.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Hetzner Germany  56 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38OVH  66.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  DOWN  4,37*Total ping time is*  10651.75 ms     




*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGI Italy  78.25 ms  0 %  -2 ms  C  UP  4,36Fastweb Italy  52 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38NGZ-Server Germany  56 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38K-Play Germany  71.75 ms  0 %  -5 ms  B  UP  4,37GC-Server Germany  90 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36247CS Germany  54 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Esport-Servers Germany  68.75 ms  0 %  -3 ms  B  DOWN  4,37LB-Server Germany  61.25 ms  0 %  -4 ms  B  DOWN  4,38G-Portal Germany  68.75 ms  0 %  3 ms  B  DOWN  4,36Jolt UK  72 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Multiplay UK  65.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37ServerFFS Netherlands  79 ms  0 %  -2 ms  C  UP  4,36GS-NET Netherlands  75.25 ms  0 %  3 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Clanhost Netherlands  75.5 ms  0 %  -3 ms  C  UP  4,37RDSNET Romania  98.25 ms  0 %  3 ms  C  UP  4,35Dataplex Hungary  85 ms  0 %  3 ms  C  UP  4,36EA US  211.25 ms  0 %  -25 ms  E  UP  4,29Valve US  224.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  E  UP  4,10Gameservers US  136 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  DOWN  4,33Bigpoint Germany  77.25 ms  0 %  -2 ms  C  UP  4,37*Total ping time is*  1800.5 ms     



*Total ping time is* *13097 ms*  9  33  25  20  9  9Greek servers  644.75  58,61 msInternational servers  10651.75  147,94 msGameservers  1800.5  94,76 ms



*Total ping time is* *13097 ms* *124,73 ms**Packet loss 0,00 %* 


Speedtest results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





Test date and time is Κυριακή 22-08-2010 and time 10:44:16Free Fr   0,87Mirrorservice   1,12Apple   1,49Nvidia   1,05Microsoft   0,92LeaseWeb   1,42ServerBoost   1,54ThinkBroadband   0,93Cachefly   1,48Ovh   1,32UoCrete   1,93Forthnet   1,92Otenet   1,93RootBSD   0,52



Detailed results for multihosts(Line capacity)

*Spoiler:*





 Host list by Someonefromhellftp://ftp.free.fr/ 0.1 MB/sftp://ftp.ovh.net/ 0.3 MB/sftp://ftp.hosteurope.de/ 0.15 MB/sftp://mirror.leaseweb.com/ 0.2 MB/sftp://ftp.sunet.se/ 0.2 MB/sftp://ftp.mirrorservice.org/ 0.15 MB/sftp://ftp.uni-kl.de/ 0.1 MB/sftp://ftp.funet.fi/ 0.1 MB/sftp://ftp5.gwdg.de/ 0.25 MB/sftp://mirror.sov.uk.goscomb.net/ 0.1 MB/s



*Average speed for 14 hosts*  1,32 MB/s  11 Mbps *Line speed for 10 hosts (Line Capacity)*  1,65 MB/s  13 Mbps

----------


## deniSun

> πάντως από ότι βλέπω μόνο το πρωί τα πηγαίνει καλά η OTEnet στο serial download με εξωτερικό...


Αυτό είναι γενικό φαινόμενο σε όλους τους παρόχους.
Και στο GUNET να καθίσεις την ίδια πτώση θα δεις.

----------


## deniSun

Hostlist version  201008232141 by Someonefromhell, v0.47  Host OS & no. of CPUs  Windows 7 x86 - 2 CPU cores BBRAS  80.106.108.38  WAN IP  94.68.xxx.xxx ISP & network  OTEnet S.A. Multiprotocol Backbone &amp; ISP - 94.68.0.0/16  Advertised via  [coming soon!] Test mode  All tests  Total test duration  158.18 sec Pings per host  4  Ping threads  4 Hosts alive  105 / 105  *Avg. latency*  *122.019 msec* Downloads ran for  10 sec each  *Max. speed*  *15.98 Mbps or 2.00 MB/sec* 
   

*Detailed ping results*

*Spoiler:*





*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Wind  31.75 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  B Forthnet  34.75 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  B Vivodi  35.00 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  B Cyta Hellas  36.50 msec  0.00%  +2.50 msec  B NTUA@GRNET  36.75 msec  0.00%  +3.25 msec  B OTE  37.00 msec  0.00%  +2.50 msec  B Hellas Online  37.25 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  B Netone  37.50 msec  0.00%  +4.25 msec  B On Telecoms  38.00 msec  0.00%  +1.50 msec  B Orange Business Hellas  39.00 msec  0.00%  +2.50 msec  B Vodafone  42.00 msec  0.00%  +3.75 msec  B Verizon Hellas  131.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D *Group sum*  *536.50 msec*    *Group average*  *44.71 msec*  *0.00%*   *B*



*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Akamai  29.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Cachefly  62.00 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  B Google CDN  63.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Cogent Germany  63.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Hurricane Electric UK  64.00 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  B Serverloft Germany  64.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B DE-CIX  64.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B LINX  64.00 msec  0.00%   -1.00 msec  B British Telecom UK  64.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B Host-Europe Germany  66.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B Level 3 Germany  67.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Google CDN  69.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B Tinet UK  69.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B Google CDN  69.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Global Crossing Germany  69.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B GEANT Netherlands  70.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B GEANT UK  70.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B AboveNet Netherlands  70.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B PCCW Germany  70.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Wanadoo Netherlands  70.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B Sprint Nextel France  71.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B Hetzner Germany  71.00 msec  0.00%  +1.75 msec  B Leaseweb Netherlands  71.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B AMS-IX  71.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Verizon Chech  71.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B America Online Transit Data Network UK  71.75 msec  0.00%  +1.75 msec  B Tata Communications Germany  72.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B Cable&Wireless Germany  72.75 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  B NL-IX  72.75 msec  0.00%  +2.25 msec  B PANAP  73.50 msec  0.00%   -2.00 msec  B Deutche Telecom Germany  75.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Savvis Germany  76.00 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  C Telia Germany  77.00 msec  0.00%   -6.25 msec  C OVH  77.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C MIX  79.50 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  C Opentransit France  80.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Infostrada Italy  82.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Seabone Italy  90.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C ESPANIX  98.00 msec  0.00%   -9.75 msec  C RIPN@MSK-IX  115.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Sprint Nextel US  143.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D Telia US  146.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D NTT Communications UK  147.25 msec  0.00%   -1.75 msec  D Tinet Netherlands  150.75 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  D Yahoo US  154.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Global Crossing US  162.75 msec  0.00%   -2.00 msec  D Verizon US  166.00 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  D Cogent Communications US  166.25 msec  0.00%  +3.00 msec  D The Planet US  166.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D Bell Canada  167.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Rackspace US  171.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D AT&T US  174.50 msec  0.00%   -1.50 msec  D Softlayer US  180.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D Level 3 US  189.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Allstream US  190.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D TW Telecom US  190.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Qwest US  198.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D AboveNet US  210.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E Hurricane Electric US  220.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Dreamhost US  224.25 msec  0.00%   -1.25 msec  E XO Communications US  224.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E America Online Transit Data Network US  231.75 msec  0.00%   -1.00 msec  E Isnet South Africa  234.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E Savvis US  253.00 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  F ChinaNet China  294.25 msec  0.00%  +7.25 msec  F Maxnet New Zealand  328.75 msec  0.00%   -1.25 msec  F Tata Communications US  342.50 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  F AboveNet Japan  354.25 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  F PCCW Hong Kong  355.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  F Telstra Australia  359.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  F NTT Communicatons Japan  366.25 msec  0.00%  +1.50 msec  F Optus Australia  376.50 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  F Pacnet Signapore  377.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F *Group sum*  *10490.50 msec*    *Group average*  *143.71 msec*  *0.00%*   *D*



*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Multiplay UK  62.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B Jolt UK  63.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B G-Portal Germany  64.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B Esport-Servers Germany  64.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B 247CS Germany  65.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B K-Play Germany  66.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B NGZ-Server Germany  66.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Bigpoint Germany  67.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B GS-NET Netherlands  70.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Clanhost Netherlands  71.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B ServerFFS Netherlands  73.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B LB-Server Germany  76.00 msec  0.00%  +5.50 msec  C GC-Server Germany  76.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Fastweb Italy  78.25 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  C NGI Italy  81.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C RDSNET Romania  96.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C Dataplex Hungary  101.75 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  C Gameservers US  142.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D EA US  169.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Valve US  229.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E *Group sum*  *1785.00 msec*    *Group average*  *89.25 msec*  *0.00%*   *C*

----------


## nnn

Με παράλληλη χρήση του τοπικού δικτύου

*ISP  FORTHnet SA - IP 62.1.1 xxxxx - BBRAS 194.219.231.33 - Network  62.1.0.0/16* *Network Advertised via * *Tinet SpA**Level 3 Communications*Test date and time is Δευτέρα 30-08-2010 and time 23:54:18 - script ver 1.1a download*Microsoft® Windows Vista™ Ultimate  - 2 Threads(2 CPUs), List by Someonefromhell, v0.47* *   DNS Server: 193.92.3.11 resolve in 28 ms - NIC NVIDIA nForce 10/100/1000 Mbps Ethernet #3 1000 Mbps**Time to fetch webpage 1,55 seconds* 
prepend info

*Spoiler:*





 no prepending




Ping results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





*MOS (mean opinion score), is scaled from 5=best to 1=worst*
*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  8 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,40Wind  106.5 ms  0 %  -9 ms  C  DOWN  4,36On Telecoms  8.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  UP  4,40Vivodi  191 ms  0 %  -7 ms  D  UP  4,24Forthnet  6.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40OTE  7.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  A  UP  4,40Netone  7.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,40NTUA@GRNET  17.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  A  UP  4,40Vodafone  102 ms  0 %  10 ms  C  UP  4,34Orange Business Hellas  126.5 ms  0 %  10 ms  D  UP  4,32Verizon Hellas  136.25 ms  0 %  11 ms  D  UP  4,30Cyta Hellas  7.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40*Total ping time is*  725.5 ms     




*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





DE-CIX  62.75 ms  0 %  10 ms  B  UP  4,36AMS-IX  70 ms  0 %  10 ms  B  UP  4,36LINX  77.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  DOWN  4,36NL-IX  57.75 ms  25 %   0 ms  B  DOWN  1,57RIPN@MSK-IX  107.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,34ESPANIX  93.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,35MIX  70.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37PANAP  72 ms  0 %  10 ms  B  UP  4,35Akamai  28.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,39Cachefly  59.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Google CDN  63.75 ms  0 %  -21 ms  B  UP  4,39Google CDN  69 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Google CDN  72 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,37Yahoo US  156 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,30AT&T US  172.25 ms  0 %  -9 ms  D  UP  4,31Global Crossing US  200.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  UP  4,16Level 3 US  191 ms  0 %  -10 ms  D  UP  4,26Telia US  154.5 ms  0 %  -10 ms  D  UP  4,33Qwest US  181.5 ms  0 %  -10 ms  D  UP  4,29Tata Communications US  200 ms  0 %  -10 ms  D  UP  4,24Verizon US  148.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,32Savvis US  180.75 ms  0 %  10 ms  D  UP  4,17America Online Transit Data Network US  151 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,32Cogent Communications US  155 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,31Hurricane Electric US  232 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  DOWN  4,06AboveNet US  230.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  E  UP  4,08XO Communications US  226 ms  0 %  10 ms  E  UP  4,01Sprint Nextel US  153 ms  0 %  -2 ms  D  UP  4,32Allstream US  173.5 ms  0 %  -11 ms  D  UP  4,32TW Telecom US  208.5 ms  0 %  -9 ms  E  UP  4,20Deutche Telecom Germany  86.5 ms  0 %  11 ms  C  UP  4,34Global Crossing Germany  57.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,38Cogent Germany  64.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Telia Germany  62.75 ms  0 %  -10 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Level 3 Germany  65.75 ms  0 %  11 ms  B  UP  4,36Tata Communications Germany  63 ms  0 %  -10 ms  B  UP  4,38Savvis Germany  67.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Cable&Wireless Germany  65.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  B  UP  4,37PCCW Germany  70 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37NTT Communications UK  76.5 ms  0 %  5 ms  C  DOWN  4,36America Online Transit Data Network UK  77.5 ms  0 %  -9 ms  C  UP  4,37Tinet UK  79.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36GEANT UK  71.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37British Telecom UK  78.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Hurricane Electric UK  101.75 ms  0 %  3 ms  C  UP  4,35Tinet Netherlands  71.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37AboveNet Netherlands  69.25 ms  0 %  9 ms  B  UP  4,36Wanadoo Netherlands  82.5 ms  0 %  11 ms  C  DOWN  4,35GEANT Netherlands  66.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Opentransit France  53 ms  25 %   -9 ms  B  DOWN  1,59Sprint Nextel France  73.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Seabone Italy  54 ms  0 %  11 ms  B  DOWN  4,36Infostrada Italy  80.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Telstra Australia  374.75 ms  0 %  -10 ms  F  UP  3,54Optus Australia  363.5 ms  0 %  9 ms  F  DOWN  3,41NTT Communicatons Japan  346 ms  0 %  -9 ms  F  UP  3,66AboveNet Japan  356.75 ms  0 %  12 ms  F  UP  3,41Verizon Chech  70 ms  0 %  -10 ms  B  UP  4,38ChinaNet China  406.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  UP  3,27PCCW Hong Kong  389.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  UP  3,37Pacnet Signapore  383.75 ms  0 %  -9 ms  F  UP  3,48Isnet South Africa  321.75 ms  0 %  -11 ms  F  DOWN  3,79Maxnet New Zealand  340.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  DOWN  3,61Bell Canada  245.25 ms  0 %  -3 ms  E  UP  4,03Leaseweb Netherlands  70 ms  0 %  10 ms  B  UP  4,36The Planet US  188.5 ms  0 %  -10 ms  D  UP  4,27Softlayer US  182 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,22Dreamhost US  256.25 ms  0 %  -65 ms  F  UP  4,33Rackspace US  188.5 ms  0 %  -9 ms  D  UP  4,26Serverloft Germany  66.25 ms  0 %  -16 ms  B  UP  4,39Host-Europe Germany  66.5 ms  0 %  -20 ms  B  UP  4,39Hetzner Germany  62.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37OVH  78 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36*Total ping time is*  10416.25 ms     




*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGI Italy  72.25 ms  0 %  11 ms  B  UP  4,35Fastweb Italy  70.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,37NGZ-Server Germany  62.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37K-Play Germany  64.25 ms  0 %  -11 ms  B  UP  4,38GC-Server Germany  73.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37247CS Germany  65.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Esport-Servers Germany  62.25 ms  0 %  10 ms  B  UP  4,36LB-Server Germany  66.25 ms  0 %  5 ms  B  DOWN  4,36G-Portal Germany  62.5 ms  0 %  -10 ms  B  UP  4,38Jolt UK  73 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Multiplay UK  77.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36ServerFFS Netherlands  74 ms  0 %  -11 ms  B  UP  4,38GS-NET Netherlands  69.75 ms  0 %  -10 ms  B  UP  4,38Clanhost Netherlands  70 ms  0 %  12 ms  B  UP  4,35RDSNET Romania  86.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36Dataplex Hungary  98.5 ms  0 %  -8 ms  C  UP  4,36EA US  184.5 ms  0 %  -9 ms  D  UP  4,27Valve US  237.5 ms  0 %  6 ms  E  UP  4,00Gameservers US  148.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,00Bigpoint Germany  70.25 ms  0 %  10 ms  B  UP  4,36*Total ping time is*  1789.25 ms     



*Total ping time is* *12931 ms*  8  43  17  20  7  10Greek servers  725.5  65,95 msInternational servers  10416.25  144,67 msGameservers  1789.25  94,17 ms



*Total ping time is* *12931 ms* *123,15 ms**Packet loss 0,53 %* 


Speedtest results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





Test date and time is Δευτέρα 30-08-2010 and time 23:55:31Free Fr   1,03Mirrorservice   0,05Apple   0,77Nvidia   1,28Microsoft   0,95LeaseWeb   1,02ServerBoost   1,44ThinkBroadband   0,86Cachefly   1,88Ovh   0,17UoCrete   2,04Forthnet   1,91Otenet   1,67RootBSD   0,19



Detailed results for multihosts(Line capacity)

*Spoiler:*





 Host list by Someonefromhellftp://ftp.free.fr/ 0.2 MB/sftp://ftp.ovh.net/ 0.2 MB/sftp://ftp.hosteurope.de/ 0.2 MB/sftp://mirror.leaseweb.com/ 0.25 MB/sftp://ftp.sunet.se/ 0.15 MB/sftp://ftp.mirrorservice.org/ 0.1 MB/sftp://ftp.uni-kl.de/ 0.2 MB/sftp://ftp.funet.fi/ 0.1 MB/sftp://ftp5.gwdg.de/ 0.2 MB/sftp://mirror.sov.uk.goscomb.net/ 0.1 MB/s



*Average speed for 14 hosts*  1,09 MB/s  9 Mbps *Line speed for 10 hosts (Line Capacity)*  1,70 MB/s  14 Mbps

----------


## deniSun

Hostlist version  201008232141 by Someonefromhell, v0.47  Host OS & no. of CPUs  Windows 7 x86 - 2 CPU cores BBRAS  80.106.108.38  WAN IP  94.68.xxx.xxx ISP & network  OTEnet S.A. Multiprotocol Backbone &amp; ISP - 94.68.0.0/16  Advertised via  [coming soon!] Test mode  All tests  Total test duration  158.747 sec Pings per host  4  Ping threads  4 Hosts alive  105 / 105  *Avg. latency*  *120.36 msec* Downloads ran for  10 sec each  *Max. speed*  *16.43 Mbps or 2.05 MB/sec* 
   

*Detailed ping results*

*Spoiler:*





*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NTUA@GRNET  31.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Vodafone  31.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Vivodi  32.25 msec  0.00%  +1.50 msec  B Forthnet  33.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B Netone  33.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B Cyta Hellas  33.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B OTE  34.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B Hellas Online  34.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B Orange Business Hellas  35.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B Wind  36.00 msec  0.00%   -1.75 msec  B On Telecoms  36.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B Verizon Hellas  130.75 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  D *Group sum*  *503.00 msec*    *Group average*  *41.92 msec*  *0.00%*   *B*



*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Akamai  34.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B DE-CIX  62.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B LINX  62.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Hurricane Electric UK  63.00 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  B British Telecom UK  63.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Cogent Germany  63.75 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  B Cachefly  64.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B Level 3 Germany  66.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B Google CDN  67.00 msec  0.00%  +4.00 msec  B Serverloft Germany  68.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Google CDN  69.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B Google CDN  70.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B GEANT UK  70.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Global Crossing Germany  70.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B Wanadoo Netherlands  70.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B NL-IX  70.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Cable&Wireless Germany  70.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B NTT Communications UK  70.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B Leaseweb Netherlands  71.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Verizon Chech  71.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B AMS-IX  71.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Opentransit France  71.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B PCCW Germany  71.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Tata Communications Germany  71.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Tinet UK  71.75 msec  0.00%  +3.25 msec  B GEANT Netherlands  71.75 msec  0.00%   -1.00 msec  B PANAP  71.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B America Online Transit Data Network UK  71.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Sprint Nextel France  71.75 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  B Hetzner Germany  73.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Tinet Netherlands  73.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B AboveNet Netherlands  73.75 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  B Savvis Germany  74.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B Host-Europe Germany  75.25 msec  0.00%  +3.75 msec  C Deutche Telecom Germany  78.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C OVH  78.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Telia Germany  85.00 msec  0.00%   -5.25 msec  C ESPANIX  87.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Infostrada Italy  91.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C MIX  93.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C RIPN@MSK-IX  115.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C Seabone Italy  116.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C Sprint Nextel US  137.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Verizon US  146.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D Telia US  146.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D America Online Transit Data Network US  147.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Global Crossing US  151.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Yahoo US  151.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D AT&T US  160.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Cogent Communications US  163.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D Bell Canada  168.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D Savvis US  171.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Qwest US  172.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Level 3 US  187.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Allstream US  190.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D TW Telecom US  190.75 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  D Rackspace US  195.75 msec  0.00%  +22.00 msec  D The Planet US  196.25 msec  0.00%   -13.25 msec  D Softlayer US  205.25 msec  0.00%   -25.75 msec  E AboveNet US  208.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  E Hurricane Electric US  215.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E Dreamhost US  225.75 msec  0.00%   -2.75 msec  E Isnet South Africa  234.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  E XO Communications US  236.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E ChinaNet China  276.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Maxnet New Zealand  327.00 msec  0.00%   -1.00 msec  F Telstra Australia  344.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  F Tata Communications US  347.00 msec  0.00%   -1.25 msec  F AboveNet Japan  348.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F NTT Communicatons Japan  354.25 msec  0.00%   -3.25 msec  F PCCW Hong Kong  359.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F Pacnet Signapore  374.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  F Optus Australia  403.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  F *Group sum*  *10215.75 msec*    *Group average*  *139.94 msec*  *0.00%*   *D*



*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Esport-Servers Germany  65.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B G-Portal Germany  65.50 msec  0.00%   -1.75 msec  B 247CS Germany  66.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Jolt UK  66.50 msec  0.00%   -2.00 msec  B Bigpoint Germany  67.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B NGZ-Server Germany  72.00 msec  0.00%   -1.00 msec  B Multiplay UK  73.00 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  B GS-NET Netherlands  74.25 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  B ServerFFS Netherlands  75.00 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  C LB-Server Germany  76.00 msec  0.00%  +6.50 msec  C GC-Server Germany  78.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Clanhost Netherlands  79.75 msec  0.00%   -3.50 msec  C K-Play Germany  90.75 msec  0.00%  +1.50 msec  C RDSNET Romania  99.50 msec  0.00%  +1.50 msec  C Dataplex Hungary  102.25 msec  0.00%  +3.00 msec  C Fastweb Italy  111.00 msec  0.00%  +3.75 msec  C NGI Italy  111.75 msec  0.00%  +6.25 msec  C Gameservers US  139.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D EA US  172.50 msec  0.00%  +4.25 msec  D Valve US  233.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E *Group sum*  *1919.00 msec*    *Group average*  *95.95 msec*  *0.00%*   *C*

----------


## arial

Hostlist version  201008232141 by Someonefromhell, v0.47  Host OS & no. of CPUs  Windows XP x86 - 2 CPU cores BBRAS  loopback2004.med01.dsl.hol.gr [62.38.0.170]  WAN IP  79.167.xxx.xxx ISP & network  Hellas OnLine Electronic Communications S.A. - 79.167.0.0/16  Advertised via  [coming soon!] Test mode  All tests  Total test duration  161.922 sec Pings per host  4  Ping threads  4 Hosts alive  105 / 105  *Avg. latency*  *140.353 msec* Downloads ran for  10 sec each  *Max. speed*  *14.69 Mbps or 1.84 MB/sec* 
   

*Detailed ping results*

*Spoiler:*





*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  23.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Cyta Hellas  24.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A OTE  24.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A NTUA@GRNET  24.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Wind  24.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Forthnet  24.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  A Orange Business Hellas  25.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A On Telecoms  25.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Vivodi  25.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Netone  25.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Vodafone  27.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Verizon Hellas  157.75 msec  0.00%  +2.00 msec  D *Group sum*  *431.00 msec*    *Group average*  *35.92 msec*  *0.00%*   *B*



*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Akamai  23.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Cachefly  77.25 msec  0.00%  +4.00 msec  C Telia Germany  79.00 msec  0.00%  +1.75 msec  C Hetzner Germany  80.00 msec  0.00%   -1.50 msec  C PCCW Germany  80.00 msec  0.00%  +4.00 msec  C Leaseweb Netherlands  81.50 msec  0.00%   -1.50 msec  C DE-CIX  82.75 msec  0.00%   -3.75 msec  C Serverloft Germany  83.00 msec  0.00%  +3.75 msec  C NL-IX  83.00 msec  0.00%   -3.75 msec  C PANAP  85.33 msec  25.00%   -2.33 msec  C Cable&Wireless Germany  85.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Tata Communications Germany  87.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Level 3 Germany  87.75 msec  0.00%  +4.00 msec  C AMS-IX  88.25 msec  0.00%  +1.75 msec  C Google CDN  88.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C GEANT UK  88.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Google CDN  90.00 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  C Wanadoo Netherlands  90.50 msec  0.00%  +3.75 msec  C LINX  92.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C Cogent Germany  94.00 msec  0.00%  +1.75 msec  C MIX  95.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C GEANT Netherlands  96.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C America Online Transit Data Network UK  96.75 msec  0.00%  +3.75 msec  C Tinet Netherlands  98.00 msec  0.00%   -2.00 msec  C Host-Europe Germany  98.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Tinet UK  98.75 msec  0.00%  +2.00 msec  C Verizon Chech  98.75 msec  0.00%  +4.00 msec  C Opentransit France  100.33 msec  25.00%  +2.00 msec  C Google CDN  100.50 msec  0.00%   -1.50 msec  C Hurricane Electric UK  101.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C British Telecom UK  101.25 msec  0.00%  +1.75 msec  C Deutche Telecom Germany  101.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C NTT Communications UK  102.00 msec  0.00%  +1.75 msec  C OVH  102.50 msec  0.00%  +2.50 msec  C Sprint Nextel France  106.75 msec  0.00%   -2.25 msec  C Savvis Germany  110.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Seabone Italy  113.25 msec  0.00%  +2.50 msec  C Infostrada Italy  119.00 msec  0.00%  +2.00 msec  C ESPANIX  123.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C RIPN@MSK-IX  133.25 msec  0.00%  +3.75 msec  D Global Crossing Germany  152.00 msec  0.00%   -23.00 msec  D Sprint Nextel US  160.50 msec  0.00%   -1.75 msec  D AboveNet Netherlands  168.75 msec  0.00%   -1.50 msec  D Yahoo US  173.75 msec  0.00%   -2.00 msec  D America Online Transit Data Network US  182.75 msec  0.00%   -1.75 msec  D Telia US  183.50 msec  0.00%  +1.50 msec  D Cogent Communications US  184.25 msec  0.00%  +2.00 msec  D Bell Canada  185.50 msec  0.00%   -3.50 msec  D AT&T US  189.00 msec  0.00%  +2.00 msec  D Verizon US  189.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D The Planet US  193.67 msec  25.00%   -1.67 msec  D Allstream US  194.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D Global Crossing US  194.00 msec  0.00%  +2.00 msec  D Qwest US  198.00 msec  25.00%  +5.00 msec  D Level 3 US  201.33 msec  25.00%   -2.33 msec  E Softlayer US  203.25 msec  0.00%  +2.25 msec  E Rackspace US  206.00 msec  25.00%  +2.00 msec  E Savvis US  207.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E TW Telecom US  211.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Tata Communications US  214.50 msec  0.00%  +2.00 msec  E Dreamhost US  235.75 msec  0.00%   -3.25 msec  E AboveNet US  240.75 msec  0.00%   -8.25 msec  E XO Communications US  246.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E Hurricane Electric US  252.50 msec  0.00%   -2.00 msec  F Isnet South Africa  358.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  F AboveNet Japan  364.75 msec  0.00%  +1.75 msec  F NTT Communicatons Japan  384.75 msec  0.00%   -9.00 msec  F Maxnet New Zealand  388.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F Telstra Australia  391.00 msec  0.00%   -3.75 msec  F PCCW Hong Kong  394.00 msec  0.00%   -4.00 msec  F Pacnet Signapore  417.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F Optus Australia  439.00 msec  0.00%  +4.00 msec  F ChinaNet China  449.00 msec  0.00%  +2.75 msec  F *Group sum*  *12099.92 msec*    *Group average*  *165.75 msec*  *2.05%*   *D*



*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





G-Portal Germany  79.00 msec  0.00%  +1.75 msec  C 247CS Germany  83.25 msec  0.00%   -1.50 msec  C LB-Server Germany  84.50 msec  0.00%   -5.25 msec  C Fastweb Italy  86.25 msec  0.00%   -1.75 msec  C NGZ-Server Germany  87.75 msec  0.00%   -3.50 msec  C Bigpoint Germany  89.25 msec  0.00%   -2.25 msec  C Clanhost Netherlands  90.00 msec  0.00%   -2.00 msec  C GS-NET Netherlands  90.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C NGI Italy  91.25 msec  0.00%  +1.75 msec  C K-Play Germany  93.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C Esport-Servers Germany  94.00 msec  0.00%  +3.75 msec  C Multiplay UK  94.75 msec  0.00%   -4.25 msec  C GC-Server Germany  95.75 msec  0.00%   -1.75 msec  C ServerFFS Netherlands  95.75 msec  0.00%  +4.25 msec  C Dataplex Hungary  99.25 msec  0.00%  +3.75 msec  C RDSNET Romania  104.00 msec  0.00%  +3.75 msec  C Jolt UK  110.50 msec  0.00%   -4.00 msec  C Gameservers US  169.67 msec  25.00%   -3.00 msec  D EA US  206.75 msec  0.00%  +2.25 msec  E Valve US  260.75 msec  0.00%  +2.25 msec  F *Group sum*  *2206.17 msec*    *Group average*  *110.31 msec*  *1.25%*   *C*

----------


## aris20

Hostlist version  201008232141 by Someonefromhell, v0.47  Host OS & no. of CPUs  Windows 7 x64 - 2 CPU cores BBRAS  80.106.108.8  WAN IP  94.68.xxx.xxx ISP & network  OTEnet S.A. Multiprotocol Backbone &amp; ISP - 94.68.0.0/16  Advertised via  [coming soon!] Test mode  All tests  Total test duration  158.519 sec Pings per host  4  Ping threads  4 Hosts alive  105 / 105  *Avg. latency*  *120.289 msec* Downloads ran for  10 sec each  *Max. speed*  *13.27 Mbps or 1.66 MB/sec* 
   

*Detailed ping results*

*Spoiler:*





*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Wind  33.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B On Telecoms  33.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B Netone  33.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B OTE  33.75 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  B Vivodi  36.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B NTUA@GRNET  36.25 msec  0.00%   -1.25 msec  B Vodafone  38.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Cyta Hellas  38.75 msec  0.00%  +4.00 msec  B Forthnet  38.75 msec  0.00%   -1.75 msec  B Hellas Online  39.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Orange Business Hellas  43.00 msec  0.00%  +1.75 msec  B Verizon Hellas  132.50 msec  0.00%  +1.50 msec  D *Group sum*  *536.75 msec*    *Group average*  *44.73 msec*  *0.00%*   *B*



*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Akamai  35.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Cachefly  62.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B LINX  63.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B Cogent Germany  64.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B DE-CIX  64.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Serverloft Germany  65.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B British Telecom UK  66.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B Level 3 Germany  69.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B Host-Europe Germany  69.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B Google CDN  70.25 msec  0.00%  +5.50 msec  B Global Crossing Germany  70.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B PCCW Germany  70.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Hetzner Germany  70.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Google CDN  70.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Telia Germany  71.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B GEANT UK  71.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B Google CDN  71.75 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  B Verizon Chech  71.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Leaseweb Netherlands  72.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B Sprint Nextel France  72.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B Opentransit France  72.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B AboveNet Netherlands  72.50 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  B Hurricane Electric UK  72.50 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  B Wanadoo Netherlands  72.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B PANAP  72.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B NL-IX  72.75 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  B NTT Communications UK  73.00 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  B Tata Communications Germany  73.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Cable&Wireless Germany  75.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Savvis Germany  75.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C OVH  77.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C America Online Transit Data Network UK  77.25 msec  0.00%  +1.75 msec  C GEANT Netherlands  77.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Deutche Telecom Germany  77.25 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  C Tinet UK  79.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Tinet Netherlands  79.50 msec  0.00%  +2.00 msec  C MIX  83.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C ESPANIX  88.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Infostrada Italy  89.25 msec  0.00%  +7.00 msec  C Seabone Italy  115.50 msec  0.00%   -1.25 msec  C RIPN@MSK-IX  115.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C AMS-IX  126.50 msec  0.00%   -7.75 msec  D Sprint Nextel US  139.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Telia US  147.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D Verizon US  147.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D America Online Transit Data Network US  150.75 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  D Global Crossing US  152.50 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  D Yahoo US  156.25 msec  0.00%  +2.00 msec  D AT&T US  164.25 msec  0.00%   -1.25 msec  D Cogent Communications US  164.50 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  D Bell Canada  167.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D The Planet US  168.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D Rackspace US  170.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D Savvis US  171.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Softlayer US  172.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D Qwest US  175.25 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  D Level 3 US  189.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Allstream US  191.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D TW Telecom US  192.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D AboveNet US  203.50 msec  0.00%   -1.50 msec  E Dreamhost US  215.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  E Hurricane Electric US  216.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E XO Communications US  225.50 msec  0.00%   -1.25 msec  E Isnet South Africa  283.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  F ChinaNet China  290.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  F Maxnet New Zealand  324.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  F Tata Communications US  349.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F AboveNet Japan  349.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F NTT Communicatons Japan  349.50 msec  0.00%   -3.25 msec  F PCCW Hong Kong  359.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Telstra Australia  375.00 msec  0.00%   -2.00 msec  F Pacnet Signapore  381.00 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  F Optus Australia  403.33 msec  25.00%  +0.00 msec  F *Group sum*  *10307.58 msec*    *Group average*  *141.20 msec*  *0.34%*   *D*



*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Multiplay UK  63.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Jolt UK  64.50 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  B G-Portal Germany  65.50 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  B Esport-Servers Germany  66.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B 247CS Germany  67.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Bigpoint Germany  68.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B NGZ-Server Germany  68.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B K-Play Germany  69.75 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  B Clanhost Netherlands  71.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B GS-NET Netherlands  71.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B ServerFFS Netherlands  73.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B LB-Server Germany  76.00 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  C GC-Server Germany  77.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Dataplex Hungary  79.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Fastweb Italy  80.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C NGI Italy  83.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C RDSNET Romania  98.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Gameservers US  141.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D EA US  169.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D Valve US  229.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E *Group sum*  *1786.00 msec*    *Group average*  *89.30 msec*  *0.00%*   *C*

----------


## prodromosfan

*ISP  Net One SA - IP 77.83. xxxxx - BBRAS 3m77.83.12.253 - Network  77.83.0.0/16* *Network Advertised via * *Telecom Italia Sparkle*Test date and time is Τρίτη 31-08-2010 and time 12:20:29 - script ver 1.1a download*Microsoft Windows XP Professional   - 2 Threads(2 CPUs), List by Someonefromhell, v0.47* * resolve in 78 ms - NIC SiS 900-Based PCI προσαρμογέας FAST ETHERNET - Πακέτο χρονοδιαγράμματος Miniport 0 Mbps**Time to fetch webpage 1,41 seconds* 
prepend info

*Spoiler:*





 no prepending




Ping results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





*MOS (mean opinion score), is scaled from 5=best to 1=worst*
*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  25.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,39Wind  24.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,39On Telecoms  25 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,39Vivodi  24.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  UP  4,39Forthnet  39.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,38OTE  24.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,39Netone  23 ms  0 %  -1 ms  A  UP  4,39NTUA@GRNET  24.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  A  UP  4,39Vodafone  137.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,33Orange Business Hellas  152.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  UP  4,30Verizon Hellas  150.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,31Cyta Hellas  25.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  A  UP  4,39*Total ping time is*  677 ms     




*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





DE-CIX  84.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36AMS-IX  87.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36LINX  93.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,35NL-IX  112.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,34RIPN@MSK-IX  133.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,33ESPANIX  119.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  UP  4,34MIX  84.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,36PANAP  79 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36Akamai  38.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,38Cachefly  86 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36Google CDN  72.75 ms  0 %  -2 ms  B  UP  4,37Google CDN  99.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,35Google CDN  82.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  UP  4,36Yahoo US  162 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,28AT&T US  181.5 ms  0 %  3 ms  D  UP  4,21Global Crossing US  174.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,25Level 3 US  200.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  UP  4,17Telia US  165.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,28Qwest US  186.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,21Tata Communications US  208.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  UP  4,14Verizon US  176.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,24Savvis US  210.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  UP  4,13America Online Transit Data Network US  180.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,23Cogent Communications US  183 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,23Hurricane Electric US  241 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  UP  4,03AboveNet US  243 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  UP  4,01XO Communications US  239.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  UP  4,02Sprint Nextel US  180.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,23Allstream US  182.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,22TW Telecom US  206.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  UP  4,14Deutche Telecom Germany  92.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,36Global Crossing Germany  83.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36Cogent Germany  81 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36Telia Germany  95 ms  0 %  -7 ms  C  UP  4,36Level 3 Germany  90.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  UP  4,35Tata Communications Germany  87 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36Savvis Germany  90 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  UP  4,35Cable&Wireless Germany  80 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36PCCW Germany  83 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36NTT Communications UK  84.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36America Online Transit Data Network UK  83 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,36Tinet UK  88 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36GEANT UK  108.75 ms  0 %  10 ms  C  UP  4,33British Telecom UK  84.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36Hurricane Electric UK  86 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36Tinet Netherlands  96.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,35AboveNet Netherlands  93 ms  0 %  -4 ms  C  UP  4,36Wanadoo Netherlands  101.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,35GEANT Netherlands  111 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,34Opentransit France  95.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  UP  4,35Sprint Nextel France  92.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35Seabone Italy  63.75 ms  0 %  16 ms  B  UP  4,35Infostrada Italy  52.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,38Telstra Australia  370.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  F  UP  3,47Optus Australia  434.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  F  UP  3,15NTT Communicatons Japan  364.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  UP  3,48AboveNet Japan  381.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  UP  3,40Verizon Chech  101.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,35ChinaNet China  378.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  UP  3,42PCCW Hong Kong  326 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  UP  3,67Pacnet Signapore  394.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  UP  3,33Isnet South Africa  384.5 ms  0 %  9 ms  F  UP  3,30Maxnet New Zealand  367 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  UP  3,48Bell Canada  163.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,28Leaseweb Netherlands  79 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36The Planet US  211.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  E  UP  4,12Softlayer US  200 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,17Dreamhost US  233.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  UP  4,05Rackspace US  226.25 ms  0 %  -2 ms  E  UP  4,10Serverloft Germany  76.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,36Host-Europe Germany  78 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36Hetzner Germany  85 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36OVH  92 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,35*Total ping time is*  11468 ms     




*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGI Italy  78.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36Fastweb Italy  63.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37NGZ-Server Germany  83.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36K-Play Germany  95.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35GC-Server Germany  96.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,35247CS Germany  86.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36Esport-Servers Germany  86.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,36LB-Server Germany  76.75 ms  0 %  -10 ms  C  UP  4,37G-Portal Germany  72.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Jolt UK  83.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36Multiplay UK  88.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36ServerFFS Netherlands  96 ms  0 %  3 ms  C  UP  4,35GS-NET Netherlands  78.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36Clanhost Netherlands  112 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,34RDSNET Romania  112 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,34Dataplex Hungary  98.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,35EA US  210.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  UP  4,13Valve US  254 ms  0 %  -33 ms  F  UP  4,21Gameservers US  163 ms  0 %  11 ms  D  UP  4,22Bigpoint Germany  103.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35*Total ping time is*  2140.5 ms     



*Total ping time is* *14285.5 ms*  8  7  52  17  11  10Greek servers  677  61,55 msInternational servers  11468  159,28 msGameservers  2140.5  112,66 ms



*Total ping time is* *14285.5 ms* *136,05 ms**Packet loss 0,00 %* 




Speedtest results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





Test date and time is Τρίτη 31-08-2010 and time 12:22:34Free Fr   0,64Mirrorservice   0,38Apple   1,16Nvidia   0,97Microsoft   1,27LeaseWeb   0,28ServerBoost   0,42ThinkBroadband   0,49Cachefly   0,55Ovh   0,36UoCrete   1,28Forthnet   0,92Otenet   1,36RootBSD   0,21



Detailed results for multihosts(Line capacity)

*Spoiler:*





 Host list by Someonefromhellftp://ftp.free.fr/ 0.2 MB/sftp://ftp.ovh.net/ 0.15 MB/sftp://ftp.hosteurope.de/ 0.1 MB/sftp://mirror.leaseweb.com/ 0.15 MB/sftp://ftp.sunet.se/ 0.15 MB/sftp://ftp.mirrorservice.org/ 0.1 MB/sftp://ftp.uni-kl.de/ 0.15 MB/sftp://ftp.funet.fi/ 0.1 MB/sftp://ftp5.gwdg.de/ 0.1 MB/sftp://mirror.sov.uk.goscomb.net/ 0.1 MB/s



*Average speed for 14 hosts*  0,74 MB/s  6 Mbps *Line speed for 10 hosts (Line Capacity)*  1,30 MB/s  10 Mbps

----------


## deniSun

Hostlist version  201008232141 by Someonefromhell, v0.47  Host OS & no. of CPUs  Windows 7 x86 - 2 CPU cores BBRAS  80.106.108.38  WAN IP  94.68.xxx.xxx ISP & network  OTEnet S.A. Multiprotocol Backbone &amp; ISP - 94.68.0.0/16  Advertised via  [coming soon!] Test mode  All tests  Total test duration  158.65 sec Pings per host  4  Ping threads  4 Hosts alive  105 / 105  *Avg. latency*  *118.81 msec* Downloads ran for  10 sec each  *Max. speed*  *16.67 Mbps or 2.08 MB/sec* 
   

*Detailed ping results*

*Spoiler:*





*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NTUA@GRNET  31.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B Wind  31.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Vivodi  31.75 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  B Forthnet  32.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B Orange Business Hellas  33.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B Cyta Hellas  34.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B OTE  34.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Netone  35.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B On Telecoms  36.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B Hellas Online  39.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Vodafone  59.50 msec  0.00%  +23.00 msec  B Verizon Hellas  127.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D *Group sum*  *526.75 msec*    *Group average*  *43.90 msec*  *0.00%*   *B*



*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Akamai  32.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B Cachefly  61.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Hurricane Electric UK  61.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B LINX  62.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Google CDN  63.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B British Telecom UK  63.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Cogent Germany  63.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B DE-CIX  63.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Serverloft Germany  64.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B Host-Europe Germany  66.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Level 3 Germany  67.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Hetzner Germany  68.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B Global Crossing Germany  69.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Tinet UK  69.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B PCCW Germany  69.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Google CDN  69.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B NTT Communications UK  70.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B America Online Transit Data Network UK  70.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B AboveNet Netherlands  70.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Wanadoo Netherlands  70.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B GEANT UK  71.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Verizon Chech  71.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B AMS-IX  71.00 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  B GEANT Netherlands  71.00 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  B Sprint Nextel France  71.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Cable&Wireless Germany  71.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B Opentransit France  71.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Tata Communications Germany  71.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B NL-IX  72.25 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  B Leaseweb Netherlands  72.25 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  B PANAP  73.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Google CDN  74.25 msec  0.00%   -4.50 msec  B Tinet Netherlands  74.50 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  B OVH  75.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C Deutche Telecom Germany  75.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Savvis Germany  76.25 msec  0.00%   -1.00 msec  C MIX  78.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Telia Germany  81.00 msec  0.00%  +3.75 msec  C Infostrada Italy  81.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C ESPANIX  87.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C RIPN@MSK-IX  114.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Seabone Italy  116.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C Sprint Nextel US  136.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Telia US  146.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Global Crossing US  150.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Yahoo US  155.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Cogent Communications US  163.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Verizon US  164.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D AT&T US  165.25 msec  0.00%  +3.00 msec  D The Planet US  167.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Savvis US  167.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Rackspace US  168.33 msec  25.00%  +0.33 msec  D America Online Transit Data Network US  168.75 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  D Softlayer US  171.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Qwest US  173.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Bell Canada  183.75 msec  0.00%  +18.75 msec  D Level 3 US  188.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Allstream US  190.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D TW Telecom US  193.00 msec  0.00%   -2.50 msec  D AboveNet US  213.25 msec  0.00%  +6.00 msec  E Dreamhost US  214.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  E Hurricane Electric US  216.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E Isnet South Africa  232.00 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  E XO Communications US  236.50 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  E ChinaNet China  274.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Maxnet New Zealand  333.00 msec  0.00%  +9.25 msec  F NTT Communicatons Japan  343.50 msec  0.00%  +11.75 msec  F Tata Communications US  346.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  F AboveNet Japan  348.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F Telstra Australia  358.25 msec  0.00%  +1.75 msec  F Pacnet Signapore  373.50 msec  0.00%   -1.00 msec  F Optus Australia  401.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  F PCCW Hong Kong  413.75 msec  0.00%  +37.50 msec  F *Group sum*  *10178.08 msec*    *Group average*  *139.43 msec*  *0.34%*   *D*



*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Multiplay UK  61.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Jolt UK  63.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B G-Portal Germany  64.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Esport-Servers Germany  64.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B K-Play Germany  66.50 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  B NGZ-Server Germany  66.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B 247CS Germany  67.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Bigpoint Germany  67.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B LB-Server Germany  68.25 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  B Clanhost Netherlands  70.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B GS-NET Netherlands  72.00 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  B ServerFFS Netherlands  72.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B GC-Server Germany  77.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Fastweb Italy  78.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C NGI Italy  82.75 msec  0.00%   -1.00 msec  C Dataplex Hungary  95.50 msec  0.00%   -1.25 msec  C RDSNET Romania  96.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Gameservers US  139.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D EA US  168.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Valve US  228.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E *Group sum*  *1770.25 msec*    *Group average*  *88.51 msec*  *0.00%*   *C*

----------


## Mouse Potato

Hostlist version  201008232141 by Someonefromhell, v0.47  Host OS & no. of CPUs  Windows XP x86 - 4 CPU cores BBRAS  62.169.255.44  WAN IP  109.242.xxx.xxx ISP & network  TELLAS Telecommunication Services S.A. - 109.242.0.0/17  Advertised via  [coming soon!] Test mode  All tests  Total test duration  158.782 sec Pings per host  4  Ping threads  4 Hosts alive  105 / 105  *Avg. latency*  *128.409 msec* Downloads ran for  10 sec each  *Max. speed*  *10.50 Mbps or 1.31 MB/sec* 
   

*Detailed ping results*

*Spoiler:*





*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NTUA@GRNET  19.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A OTE  19.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  A Vivodi  20.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  A Wind  20.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  A On Telecoms  20.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  A Hellas Online  20.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Orange Business Hellas  20.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Cyta Hellas  20.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Netone  21.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Vodafone  53.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Forthnet  127.00 msec  0.00%  +2.00 msec  D Verizon Hellas  144.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D *Group sum*  *505.50 msec*    *Group average*  *42.12 msec*  *0.00%*   *B*



*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Infostrada Italy  47.50 msec  0.00%   -3.00 msec  B MIX  60.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Cogent Germany  66.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Hetzner Germany  66.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Tata Communications Germany  68.50 msec  0.00%   -2.00 msec  B Serverloft Germany  69.75 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  B Host-Europe Germany  69.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Cable&Wireless Germany  69.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B Wanadoo Netherlands  72.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Telia Germany  74.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B AboveNet Netherlands  74.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B LINX  75.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C British Telecom UK  76.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Savvis Germany  76.75 msec  0.00%   -3.75 msec  C Tinet Netherlands  77.00 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  C Opentransit France  77.00 msec  0.00%  +2.00 msec  C Google CDN  78.25 msec  0.00%  +11.75 msec  C DE-CIX  78.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C PANAP  79.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Tinet UK  80.00 msec  0.00%   -1.50 msec  C Akamai  80.00 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  C GEANT Netherlands  80.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Google CDN  81.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Leaseweb Netherlands  82.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C Level 3 Germany  82.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C NL-IX  82.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C AMS-IX  82.75 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  C Deutche Telecom Germany  83.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C Verizon Chech  84.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C America Online Transit Data Network UK  85.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C GEANT UK  85.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C OVH  86.00 msec  0.00%  +1.75 msec  C Cachefly  86.75 msec  0.00%   -1.00 msec  C Sprint Nextel France  87.25 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  C NTT Communications UK  89.00 msec  0.00%   -2.00 msec  C Google CDN  90.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Seabone Italy  91.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C PCCW Germany  93.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Hurricane Electric UK  95.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C Global Crossing Germany  107.75 msec  0.00%   -17.25 msec  C ESPANIX  120.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C RIPN@MSK-IX  124.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Sprint Nextel US  158.00 msec  0.00%   -1.25 msec  D Telia US  161.00 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  D Yahoo US  162.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Rackspace US  172.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Cogent Communications US  176.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D AT&T US  178.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D Savvis US  184.00 msec  0.00%   -2.00 msec  D Verizon US  189.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D America Online Transit Data Network US  189.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Bell Canada  189.50 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  D Global Crossing US  189.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D The Planet US  193.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Allstream US  201.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E Level 3 US  202.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E Tata Communications US  206.75 msec  0.00%  +1.50 msec  E TW Telecom US  209.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Softlayer US  211.25 msec  0.00%   -2.50 msec  E AboveNet US  211.33 msec  25.00%  +0.00 msec  E Qwest US  216.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  E Dreamhost US  221.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E XO Communications US  229.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  E Hurricane Electric US  229.33 msec  25.00%  +0.00 msec  E Isnet South Africa  246.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E AboveNet Japan  353.50 msec  0.00%   -1.00 msec  F Maxnet New Zealand  355.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  F PCCW Hong Kong  359.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F ChinaNet China  362.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F NTT Communicatons Japan  384.25 msec  0.00%  +15.00 msec  F Pacnet Signapore  390.75 msec  0.00%  +2.75 msec  F Telstra Australia  405.00 msec  0.00%  +1.50 msec  F Optus Australia  439.25 msec  0.00%  +1.50 msec  F *Group sum*  *10997.17 msec*    *Group average*  *150.65 msec*  *0.68%*   *D*



*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGI Italy  62.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B NGZ-Server Germany  64.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B GS-NET Netherlands  70.25 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  B K-Play Germany  71.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B G-Portal Germany  73.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Bigpoint Germany  73.00 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  B Fastweb Italy  73.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Multiplay UK  75.00 msec  0.00%   -1.50 msec  C ServerFFS Netherlands  76.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Esport-Servers Germany  77.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C 247CS Germany  80.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C Clanhost Netherlands  80.00 msec  0.00%   -1.50 msec  C LB-Server Germany  85.00 msec  0.00%   -2.75 msec  C Dataplex Hungary  88.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C GC-Server Germany  91.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Jolt UK  97.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C RDSNET Romania  109.50 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  C Gameservers US  160.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D EA US  204.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E Valve US  268.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F *Group sum*  *1980.25 msec*    *Group average*  *99.01 msec*  *0.00%*   *C*

----------


## arial

Hostlist version  201008232141 by Someonefromhell, v0.47  Host OS & no. of CPUs  Windows XP x86 - 2 CPU cores BBRAS  loopback2004.med01.dsl.hol.gr [62.38.0.170]  WAN IP  91.138.xxx.xxx ISP & network  Hellas OnLine Electronic Communications S.A. - 91.138.128.0/17  Advertised via  [coming soon!] Test mode  All tests  Total test duration  165.89 sec Pings per host  4  Ping threads  4 Hosts alive  105 / 105  *Avg. latency*  *142.697 msec* Downloads ran for  10 sec each  *Max. speed*  *14.98 Mbps or 1.87 MB/sec* 
   

*Detailed ping results*

*Spoiler:*





*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NTUA@GRNET  24.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Vivodi  24.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Hellas Online  24.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A OTE  24.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Forthnet  25.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Orange Business Hellas  25.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Cyta Hellas  25.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  A On Telecoms  25.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Wind  25.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Netone  25.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Vodafone  27.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Verizon Hellas  137.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D *Group sum*  *412.50 msec*    *Group average*  *34.38 msec*  *0.00%*   *B*



*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Akamai  23.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Cachefly  74.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B DE-CIX  75.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Tata Communications Germany  78.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C Telia Germany  78.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Cable&Wireless Germany  80.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C GEANT Netherlands  81.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C NL-IX  82.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Global Crossing Germany  82.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C PCCW Germany  82.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C Hetzner Germany  82.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C PANAP  83.67 msec  25.00%  +0.33 msec  C AMS-IX  84.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Verizon Chech  87.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Hurricane Electric UK  89.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C America Online Transit Data Network UK  90.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C GEANT UK  91.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C Host-Europe Germany  92.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C LINX  93.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Tinet UK  95.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C Sprint Nextel France  96.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C British Telecom UK  97.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C OVH  97.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C Opentransit France  98.50 msec  50.00%  +0.50 msec  C NTT Communications UK  101.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C Savvis Germany  104.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C Tinet Netherlands  104.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C MIX  106.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Level 3 Germany  108.25 msec  0.00%   -5.25 msec  C Wanadoo Netherlands  109.25 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  C Google CDN  109.75 msec  0.00%   -14.00 msec  C Infostrada Italy  113.50 msec  0.00%   -2.50 msec  C Seabone Italy  113.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Leaseweb Netherlands  119.00 msec  50.00%  +0.00 msec  C Google CDN  121.50 msec  0.00%  +8.25 msec  C Deutche Telecom Germany  124.25 msec  0.00%   -2.00 msec  C RIPN@MSK-IX  132.50 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  D Google CDN  139.25 msec  0.00%  +2.50 msec  D Sprint Nextel US  158.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D Telia US  166.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Yahoo US  167.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Serverloft Germany  170.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D America Online Transit Data Network US  178.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Verizon US  182.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Cogent Communications US  185.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D AT&T US  185.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Global Crossing US  186.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Cogent Germany  188.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D Allstream US  196.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D Savvis US  202.00 msec  25.00%  +0.33 msec  E Softlayer US  202.50 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  E ESPANIX  203.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E Rackspace US  203.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  E The Planet US  204.33 msec  25.00%  +0.33 msec  E Qwest US  208.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E TW Telecom US  218.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Tata Communications US  226.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  E AboveNet US  233.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E XO Communications US  236.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Dreamhost US  248.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  E AboveNet Netherlands  248.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E Level 3 US  252.25 msec  0.00%  +4.00 msec  F Hurricane Electric US  258.00 msec  25.00%   -0.67 msec  F Isnet South Africa  270.75 msec  0.00%  +2.25 msec  F PCCW Hong Kong  275.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Bell Canada  283.50 msec  0.00%  +8.75 msec  F AboveNet Japan  380.00 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  F NTT Communicatons Japan  388.00 msec  0.00%  +7.00 msec  F Maxnet New Zealand  401.50 msec  0.00%  +16.50 msec  F Pacnet Signapore  403.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Telstra Australia  406.50 msec  0.00%   -5.25 msec  F ChinaNet China  420.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Optus Australia  433.33 msec  25.00%  +0.67 msec  F *Group sum*  *12400.83 msec*    *Group average*  *169.87 msec*  *3.08%*   *D*



*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





K-Play Germany  75.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Esport-Servers Germany  78.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C NGZ-Server Germany  78.67 msec  25.00%   -0.33 msec  C Bigpoint Germany  79.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C 247CS Germany  81.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Fastweb Italy  82.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C LB-Server Germany  83.00 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  C GC-Server Germany  87.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C NGI Italy  88.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Clanhost Netherlands  89.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C G-Portal Germany  89.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Multiplay UK  94.67 msec  25.00%   -0.33 msec  C Jolt UK  95.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C ServerFFS Netherlands  102.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Dataplex Hungary  108.75 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  C RDSNET Romania  110.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C GS-NET Netherlands  122.00 msec  0.00%   -2.75 msec  C Gameservers US  171.00 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  D EA US  211.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  E Valve US  240.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E *Group sum*  *2169.83 msec*    *Group average*  *108.49 msec*  *2.50%*   *C*

----------


## deniSun

Hostlist version  201008232141 by Someonefromhell, v0.47  Host OS & no. of CPUs  Windows 7 x86 - 2 CPU cores BBRAS  80.106.108.38  WAN IP  94.68.xxx.xxx ISP & network  OTEnet S.A. Multiprotocol Backbone &amp; ISP - 94.68.0.0/16  Advertised via  [coming soon!] Test mode  All tests  Total test duration  160.022 sec Pings per host  4  Ping threads  4 Hosts alive  105 / 105  *Avg. latency*  *121.355 msec* Downloads ran for  10 sec each  *Max. speed*  *16.61 Mbps or 2.08 MB/sec* 
   

*Detailed ping results*

*Spoiler:*





*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





OTE  27.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A On Telecoms  29.00 msec  0.00%  +1.75 msec  A Forthnet  29.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Hellas Online  29.67 msec  25.00%  +0.00 msec  A Orange Business Hellas  30.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Netone  30.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Cyta Hellas  31.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B Wind  31.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B NTUA@GRNET  31.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Vivodi  31.50 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  B Vodafone  105.33 msec  25.00%  +0.00 msec  C Verizon Hellas  145.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D *Group sum*  *553.00 msec*    *Group average*  *46.08 msec*  *4.17%*   *B*



*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Akamai  27.00 msec  25.00%  +0.00 msec  A Cachefly  61.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B LINX  62.50 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  B Cogent Germany  63.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B British Telecom UK  63.50 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  B DE-CIX  63.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Serverloft Germany  65.00 msec  0.00%   -1.00 msec  B Host-Europe Germany  66.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Hurricane Electric UK  67.00 msec  0.00%   -1.50 msec  B Level 3 Germany  67.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Tinet UK  68.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Hetzner Germany  68.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Global Crossing Germany  69.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B PCCW Germany  69.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Google CDN  70.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Wanadoo Netherlands  70.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B GEANT UK  70.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Google CDN  70.75 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  B Cable&Wireless Germany  70.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B America Online Transit Data Network UK  70.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B NL-IX  71.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B AboveNet Netherlands  71.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B GEANT Netherlands  71.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B PANAP  71.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Tata Communications Germany  71.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B Sprint Nextel France  72.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Verizon Chech  72.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B Leaseweb Netherlands  72.50 msec  0.00%  +1.50 msec  B Deutche Telecom Germany  75.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C OVH  76.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Savvis Germany  78.50 msec  0.00%   -3.75 msec  C Opentransit France  80.00 msec  25.00%  +0.00 msec  C Telia Germany  82.00 msec  0.00%   -9.75 msec  C Google CDN  87.00 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  C Infostrada Italy  87.00 msec  0.00%   -1.50 msec  C ESPANIX  89.50 msec  0.00%  +2.50 msec  C MIX  96.25 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  C AMS-IX  98.00 msec  0.00%  +9.25 msec  C NTT Communications UK  102.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Tinet Netherlands  107.00 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  C RIPN@MSK-IX  114.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Seabone Italy  117.50 msec  0.00%  +1.75 msec  C Sprint Nextel US  141.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D America Online Transit Data Network US  145.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D Telia US  146.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Yahoo US  152.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D AT&T US  163.00 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  D Cogent Communications US  164.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Verizon US  165.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Bell Canada  166.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Rackspace US  169.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D Global Crossing US  178.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D Savvis US  178.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D The Planet US  179.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Allstream US  189.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D TW Telecom US  190.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Qwest US  191.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D Softlayer US  206.00 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  E Hurricane Electric US  215.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E AboveNet US  216.75 msec  0.00%  +9.50 msec  E Level 3 US  220.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E Dreamhost US  224.25 msec  0.00%   -1.00 msec  E Isnet South Africa  234.75 msec  0.00%   -1.00 msec  E XO Communications US  235.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E ChinaNet China  283.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  F Maxnet New Zealand  323.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Tata Communications US  346.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  F AboveNet Japan  348.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F NTT Communicatons Japan  359.50 msec  0.00%   -1.50 msec  F PCCW Hong Kong  360.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F Telstra Australia  361.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  F Pacnet Signapore  373.00 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  F Optus Australia  400.75 msec  0.00%   -2.50 msec  F *Group sum*  *10402.00 msec*    *Group average*  *142.49 msec*  *0.68%*   *D*



*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Multiplay UK  61.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Jolt UK  63.00 msec  25.00%  +0.00 msec  B G-Portal Germany  63.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Esport-Servers Germany  64.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B K-Play Germany  65.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B 247CS Germany  66.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B NGZ-Server Germany  66.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Bigpoint Germany  67.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Clanhost Netherlands  71.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B GS-NET Netherlands  71.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B LB-Server Germany  71.25 msec  0.00%   -1.50 msec  B ServerFFS Netherlands  72.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B GC-Server Germany  76.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C NGI Italy  79.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Fastweb Italy  80.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C RDSNET Romania  96.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C Dataplex Hungary  99.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Gameservers US  140.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D EA US  181.25 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  D Valve US  229.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E *Group sum*  *1787.25 msec*    *Group average*  *89.36 msec*  *1.25%*   *C*

----------


## Mouse Potato

Hostlist version  201008232141 by Someonefromhell, v0.47  Host OS & no. of CPUs  Windows XP x86 - 4 CPU cores BBRAS  62.169.255.45  WAN IP  79.107.xxx.xxx ISP & network  TELLAS Telecommunication Services S.A. - 79.107.0.0/16  Advertised via  [coming soon!] Test mode  Ping  Total test duration  17.922 sec Pings per host  4  Ping threads  4 Hosts alive  105 / 105  *Avg. latency*  *129.207 msec* 
 

*Detailed ping results*

*Spoiler:*





*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Wind  18.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  A OTE  19.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Vivodi  19.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Orange Business Hellas  19.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A NTUA@GRNET  19.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A On Telecoms  20.00 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  A Cyta Hellas  20.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Netone  20.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  A Hellas Online  21.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  A Vodafone  51.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B Forthnet  132.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Verizon Hellas  145.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D *Group sum*  *507.50 msec*    *Group average*  *42.29 msec*  *0.00%*   *B*



*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





MIX  61.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B LINX  68.50 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  B Tata Communications Germany  69.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B British Telecom UK  69.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Cogent Germany  70.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Tinet Netherlands  70.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Serverloft Germany  71.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B Telia Germany  71.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B AMS-IX  72.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Host-Europe Germany  72.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B NL-IX  74.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B DE-CIX  74.25 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  B Wanadoo Netherlands  74.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B Google CDN  75.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C Infostrada Italy  75.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C Hurricane Electric UK  75.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Hetzner Germany  75.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C GEANT Netherlands  75.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C AboveNet Netherlands  75.75 msec  0.00%  +3.00 msec  C America Online Transit Data Network UK  76.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Cable&Wireless Germany  77.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C PANAP  78.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C PCCW Germany  78.25 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  C Verizon Chech  78.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C Tinet UK  79.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C OVH  79.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C Google CDN  79.25 msec  0.00%  +4.25 msec  C Sprint Nextel France  80.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Level 3 Germany  81.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C GEANT UK  83.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Akamai  83.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Leaseweb Netherlands  83.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Google CDN  85.00 msec  0.00%  +10.50 msec  C Seabone Italy  86.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C NTT Communications UK  87.50 msec  0.00%  +1.75 msec  C Savvis Germany  88.00 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  C ESPANIX  88.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Cachefly  90.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Deutche Telecom Germany  90.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Opentransit France  93.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C Global Crossing Germany  102.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C RIPN@MSK-IX  118.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Sprint Nextel US  155.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Telia US  155.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D Yahoo US  159.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D America Online Transit Data Network US  171.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D AT&T US  173.50 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  D Cogent Communications US  175.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Bell Canada  185.25 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  D Verizon US  189.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D Global Crossing US  193.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Level 3 US  201.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Allstream US  201.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  E Rackspace US  202.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E The Planet US  205.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Tata Communications US  206.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  E Qwest US  207.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Savvis US  208.75 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  E Softlayer US  215.25 msec  0.00%  +2.25 msec  E TW Telecom US  215.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E Dreamhost US  218.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Hurricane Electric US  226.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  E AboveNet US  229.25 msec  0.00%  +4.50 msec  E Isnet South Africa  258.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F XO Communications US  258.75 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  F ChinaNet China  321.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F AboveNet Japan  352.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F NTT Communicatons Japan  364.75 msec  0.00%  +7.00 msec  F PCCW Hong Kong  376.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Telstra Australia  402.75 msec  0.00%   -2.75 msec  F Pacnet Signapore  409.00 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  F Maxnet New Zealand  444.75 msec  0.00%   -20.25 msec  F Optus Australia  453.50 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  F *Group sum*  *11079.00 msec*    *Group average*  *151.77 msec*  *0.00%*   *D*



*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Bigpoint Germany  70.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B NGI Italy  72.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Clanhost Netherlands  73.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B G-Portal Germany  74.50 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  B Multiplay UK  75.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C NGZ-Server Germany  78.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C 247CS Germany  78.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Esport-Servers Germany  79.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Jolt UK  79.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C ServerFFS Netherlands  79.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C GS-NET Netherlands  80.75 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  C K-Play Germany  81.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C GC-Server Germany  82.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Fastweb Italy  83.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C LB-Server Germany  86.00 msec  0.00%   -2.50 msec  C RDSNET Romania  101.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C Dataplex Hungary  106.00 msec  0.00%  +3.00 msec  C Gameservers US  154.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D EA US  183.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Valve US  260.50 msec  0.00%   -1.75 msec  F *Group sum*  *1980.25 msec*    *Group average*  *99.01 msec*  *0.00%*   *C*

----------


## deniSun

Hostlist version  201008232141 by Someonefromhell, v0.47  Host OS & no. of CPUs  Windows 7 x86 - 2 CPU cores BBRAS  80.106.108.38  WAN IP  94.68.xxx.xxx ISP & network  OTEnet S.A. Multiprotocol Backbone &amp; ISP - 94.68.0.0/16  Advertised via  [coming soon!] Test mode  All tests  Total test duration  161.444 sec Pings per host  4  Ping threads  4 Hosts alive  105 / 105  *Avg. latency*  *119.567 msec* Downloads ran for  10 sec each  *Max. speed*  *16.70 Mbps or 2.09 MB/sec* 
   

*Detailed ping results*

*Spoiler:*





*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





On Telecoms  29.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A OTE  30.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Orange Business Hellas  31.00 msec  0.00%  +1.75 msec  B Vodafone  31.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Forthnet  32.75 msec  0.00%   -1.50 msec  B Cyta Hellas  33.25 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  B NTUA@GRNET  34.25 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  B Wind  37.50 msec  0.00%  +3.50 msec  B Vivodi  38.75 msec  0.00%  +4.25 msec  B Hellas Online  39.50 msec  0.00%  +3.25 msec  B Netone  41.00 msec  0.00%   -3.25 msec  B Verizon Hellas  127.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D *Group sum*  *507.00 msec*    *Group average*  *42.25 msec*  *0.00%*   *B*



*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Akamai  26.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Cachefly  61.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B LINX  62.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Hurricane Electric UK  62.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Google CDN  62.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Cogent Germany  63.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B British Telecom UK  63.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B DE-CIX  63.50 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  B Level 3 Germany  66.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Host-Europe Germany  67.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B Serverloft Germany  67.75 msec  0.00%  +1.75 msec  B Hetzner Germany  68.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Global Crossing Germany  69.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Google CDN  69.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Google CDN  69.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B PCCW Germany  70.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B GEANT UK  70.25 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  B NTT Communications UK  70.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Sprint Nextel France  70.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Telia Germany  70.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Cable&Wireless Germany  71.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B AboveNet Netherlands  71.00 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  B GEANT Netherlands  71.00 msec  25.00%  +0.00 msec  B Leaseweb Netherlands  71.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Tata Communications Germany  71.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B Wanadoo Netherlands  71.50 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  B PANAP  71.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B NL-IX  72.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B Verizon Chech  72.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B America Online Transit Data Network UK  72.75 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  B Tinet UK  73.25 msec  0.00%   -4.75 msec  B Deutche Telecom Germany  77.25 msec  0.00%   -1.75 msec  C Savvis Germany  77.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C MIX  77.75 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  C OVH  79.33 msec  25.00%   -0.67 msec  C Opentransit France  79.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C ESPANIX  87.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Tinet Netherlands  90.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Infostrada Italy  90.75 msec  0.00%   -3.75 msec  C AMS-IX  108.25 msec  0.00%  +13.25 msec  C RIPN@MSK-IX  114.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Seabone Italy  117.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C Sprint Nextel US  141.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Telia US  146.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D America Online Transit Data Network US  148.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Global Crossing US  152.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Yahoo US  154.25 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  D AT&T US  161.50 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  D Cogent Communications US  164.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D Verizon US  165.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Bell Canada  167.25 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  D Savvis US  168.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D The Planet US  168.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Rackspace US  171.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Softlayer US  189.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Allstream US  189.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Qwest US  191.00 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  D TW Telecom US  191.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Level 3 US  209.00 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  E Hurricane Electric US  215.50 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  E AboveNet US  216.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  E Dreamhost US  228.00 msec  0.00%   -2.00 msec  E Isnet South Africa  231.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E XO Communications US  235.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E ChinaNet China  275.33 msec  25.00%  +0.33 msec  F Maxnet New Zealand  322.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F NTT Communicatons Japan  345.50 msec  0.00%  +3.00 msec  F Tata Communications US  355.00 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  F Optus Australia  356.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  F Telstra Australia  357.50 msec  0.00%   -1.00 msec  F PCCW Hong Kong  360.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F AboveNet Japan  366.50 msec  0.00%  +18.50 msec  F Pacnet Signapore  372.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F *Group sum*  *10201.17 msec*    *Group average*  *139.74 msec*  *1.03%*   *D*



*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Multiplay UK  62.00 msec  25.00%  +0.67 msec  B Jolt UK  63.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Esport-Servers Germany  65.50 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  B 247CS Germany  66.67 msec  25.00%  +0.00 msec  B G-Portal Germany  67.50 msec  0.00%   -3.25 msec  B K-Play Germany  67.75 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  B NGZ-Server Germany  68.00 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  B LB-Server Germany  68.75 msec  0.00%  +1.50 msec  B Clanhost Netherlands  72.00 msec  0.00%   -1.25 msec  B GS-NET Netherlands  72.75 msec  0.00%   -1.25 msec  B ServerFFS Netherlands  74.75 msec  0.00%   -2.25 msec  B GC-Server Germany  79.75 msec  0.00%  +3.50 msec  C Fastweb Italy  82.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C NGI Italy  85.00 msec  0.00%   -2.25 msec  C Bigpoint Germany  91.50 msec  0.00%  +24.50 msec  C RDSNET Romania  97.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Dataplex Hungary  106.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Gameservers US  140.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D EA US  186.00 msec  0.00%  +2.25 msec  D Valve US  228.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E *Group sum*  *1846.42 msec*    *Group average*  *92.32 msec*  *2.50%*   *C*

----------


## deniSun

Hostlist version  201008232141 by Someonefromhell, v0.47  Host OS & no. of CPUs  Windows 7 x86 - 2 CPU cores BBRAS  80.106.108.38  WAN IP  94.68.xxx.xxx ISP & network  OTEnet S.A. Multiprotocol Backbone &amp; ISP - 94.68.0.0/16  Advertised via  [coming soon!] Test mode  All tests  Total test duration  160.234 sec Pings per host  4  Ping threads  4 Hosts alive  105 / 105  *Avg. latency*  *121.334 msec* Downloads ran for  10 sec each  *Max. speed*  *16.43 Mbps or 2.05 MB/sec* 
   

*Detailed ping results*

*Spoiler:*





*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





OTE  28.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  A Forthnet  29.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Orange Business Hellas  30.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Cyta Hellas  30.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Vodafone  31.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Netone  33.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B NTUA@GRNET  33.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B On Telecoms  34.25 msec  0.00%  +6.25 msec  B Wind  36.25 msec  0.00%  +5.25 msec  B Hellas Online  36.25 msec  0.00%  +5.50 msec  B Vivodi  37.25 msec  0.00%  +5.75 msec  B Verizon Hellas  163.75 msec  0.00%   -1.00 msec  D *Group sum*  *524.25 msec*    *Group average*  *43.69 msec*  *0.00%*   *B*



*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Akamai  27.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  A Cachefly  62.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B DE-CIX  63.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Google CDN  63.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B LINX  63.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B British Telecom UK  63.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Cogent Germany  63.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B Serverloft Germany  64.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Hurricane Electric UK  66.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Host-Europe Germany  67.00 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  B Level 3 Germany  67.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B Tinet UK  68.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Hetzner Germany  68.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B Google CDN  69.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B PCCW Germany  69.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B Global Crossing Germany  69.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B NTT Communications UK  70.25 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  B GEANT UK  70.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B AboveNet Netherlands  70.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B GEANT Netherlands  70.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B AMS-IX  71.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Verizon Chech  71.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B Wanadoo Netherlands  71.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B Leaseweb Netherlands  71.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Telia Germany  71.25 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  B PANAP  71.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B Cable&Wireless Germany  71.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Sprint Nextel France  71.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B Tata Communications Germany  72.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B NL-IX  72.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B Google CDN  73.25 msec  0.00%  +4.25 msec  B America Online Transit Data Network UK  73.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B OVH  75.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Tinet Netherlands  76.25 msec  0.00%  +2.25 msec  C Deutche Telecom Germany  76.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C MIX  77.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Opentransit France  81.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Savvis Germany  82.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C Infostrada Italy  82.50 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  C ESPANIX  87.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C RIPN@MSK-IX  114.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C Seabone Italy  118.75 msec  0.00%  +2.75 msec  C Sprint Nextel US  141.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Telia US  148.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Yahoo US  153.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Cogent Communications US  163.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Bell Canada  166.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D The Planet US  166.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Rackspace US  168.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Softlayer US  171.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D America Online Transit Data Network US  180.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Allstream US  190.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Global Crossing US  190.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D TW Telecom US  190.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Level 3 US  191.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D Verizon US  191.67 msec  25.00%  +0.33 msec  D AT&T US  196.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D Qwest US  199.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D Savvis US  200.67 msec  25.00%  +0.67 msec  E AboveNet US  207.50 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  E Hurricane Electric US  216.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Dreamhost US  225.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Isnet South Africa  231.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E XO Communications US  261.25 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  F ChinaNet China  273.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F Tata Communications US  345.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F Maxnet New Zealand  356.00 msec  0.00%   -1.25 msec  F AboveNet Japan  359.25 msec  0.00%  +11.00 msec  F PCCW Hong Kong  361.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F Pacnet Signapore  372.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F NTT Communicatons Japan  381.00 msec  0.00%  +4.25 msec  F Optus Australia  389.25 msec  0.00%   -1.00 msec  F Telstra Australia  394.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F *Group sum*  *10414.33 msec*    *Group average*  *142.66 msec*  *0.68%*   *D*



*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Multiplay UK  62.00 msec  25.00%  +0.67 msec  B Jolt UK  62.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B G-Portal Germany  63.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Esport-Servers Germany  64.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B 247CS Germany  66.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B K-Play Germany  66.50 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  B NGZ-Server Germany  67.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Bigpoint Germany  67.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B LB-Server Germany  68.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Clanhost Netherlands  70.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B GS-NET Netherlands  71.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B ServerFFS Netherlands  72.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B GC-Server Germany  76.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Fastweb Italy  79.00 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  C NGI Italy  81.50 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  C RDSNET Romania  96.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Dataplex Hungary  105.00 msec  25.00%   -0.33 msec  C Gameservers US  147.25 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  D EA US  168.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Valve US  246.25 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  E *Group sum*  *1801.50 msec*    *Group average*  *90.08 msec*  *2.50%*   *C*

----------


## nio25

Hostlist version  201008232141 by Someonefromhell, v0.47  Host OS & no. of CPUs  Windows 7 x64 - 2 CPU cores BBRAS  loopback2004.med01.dsl.hol.gr [62.38.0.170]  WAN IP  89.210.xxx.xxx ISP & network  Hellas OnLine Electronic Communications S.A. - 89.210.0.0/16  Advertised via  [coming soon!] Test mode  All tests  Total test duration  162.875 sec Pings per host  4  Ping threads  4 Hosts alive  105 / 105  *Avg. latency*  *144.442 msec* Downloads ran for  10 sec each  *Max. speed*  *8.19 Mbps or 1.02 MB/sec* 
   

*Detailed ping results*

*Spoiler:*





*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  25.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  A Vivodi  26.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A On Telecoms  26.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A NTUA@GRNET  26.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Cyta Hellas  26.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  A OTE  27.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  A Orange Business Hellas  27.00 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  A Forthnet  27.25 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  A Wind  28.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  A Vodafone  28.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Netone  29.50 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  A Verizon Hellas  158.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D *Group sum*  *457.50 msec*    *Group average*  *38.12 msec*  *0.00%*   *B*



*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Akamai  26.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Serverloft Germany  81.25 msec  0.00%   -1.50 msec  C Telia Germany  81.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C Tata Communications Germany  82.75 msec  0.00%  +1.75 msec  C Google CDN  84.75 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  C AMS-IX  88.00 msec  0.00%  +3.25 msec  C PANAP  89.00 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  C Wanadoo Netherlands  89.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Cachefly  90.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Level 3 Germany  90.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C AboveNet Netherlands  91.25 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  C NL-IX  91.25 msec  0.00%   -4.25 msec  C Hurricane Electric UK  92.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C America Online Transit Data Network UK  93.25 msec  0.00%  +1.50 msec  C GEANT UK  93.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C PCCW Germany  93.25 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  C Google CDN  93.67 msec  25.00%   -1.67 msec  C Leaseweb Netherlands  94.75 msec  0.00%  +4.00 msec  C NTT Communications UK  95.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C Hetzner Germany  96.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C British Telecom UK  96.25 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  C Verizon Chech  98.25 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  C Tinet UK  98.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Savvis Germany  99.00 msec  0.00%  +1.50 msec  C Tinet Netherlands  99.25 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  C LINX  99.25 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  C Sprint Nextel France  99.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C OVH  101.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C GEANT Netherlands  101.75 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  C Host-Europe Germany  102.50 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  C Opentransit France  103.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Deutche Telecom Germany  103.75 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  C MIX  104.25 msec  0.00%   -1.00 msec  C DE-CIX  104.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C Google CDN  108.25 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  C Cable&Wireless Germany  113.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C Seabone Italy  117.75 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  C Infostrada Italy  122.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C RIPN@MSK-IX  133.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Yahoo US  166.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Cogent Communications US  170.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D Verizon US  172.50 msec  0.00%   -5.00 msec  D Telia US  175.75 msec  0.00%   -3.75 msec  D Sprint Nextel US  179.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D America Online Transit Data Network US  179.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D ESPANIX  185.25 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  D AT&T US  185.25 msec  0.00%   -1.00 msec  D Savvis US  194.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D Global Crossing US  197.25 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  D Bell Canada  197.75 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  D Global Crossing Germany  197.75 msec  0.00%  +4.75 msec  D Qwest US  203.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Softlayer US  205.00 msec  0.00%  +2.50 msec  E Allstream US  206.25 msec  0.00%  +1.75 msec  E The Planet US  208.75 msec  0.00%   -3.75 msec  E Rackspace US  215.75 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  E Level 3 US  216.00 msec  0.00%  +1.50 msec  E Tata Communications US  221.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E TW Telecom US  226.25 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  E Dreamhost US  236.00 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  E Hurricane Electric US  242.50 msec  0.00%   -1.50 msec  E AboveNet US  250.25 msec  0.00%   -16.00 msec  F XO Communications US  250.75 msec  0.00%  +4.25 msec  F Cogent Germany  265.50 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  F Isnet South Africa  326.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  F Maxnet New Zealand  363.50 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  F NTT Communicatons Japan  370.00 msec  0.00%   -1.25 msec  F PCCW Hong Kong  381.50 msec  0.00%   -1.50 msec  F Telstra Australia  386.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  F AboveNet Japan  393.00 msec  0.00%   -3.50 msec  F ChinaNet China  403.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Optus Australia  403.25 msec  0.00%  +1.50 msec  F Pacnet Signapore  420.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  F *Group sum*  *12342.17 msec*    *Group average*  *169.07 msec*  *0.34%*   *D*



*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





G-Portal Germany  81.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Bigpoint Germany  84.00 msec  0.00%  +1.75 msec  C Esport-Servers Germany  84.50 msec  0.00%   -1.50 msec  C NGZ-Server Germany  86.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C GS-NET Netherlands  86.75 msec  0.00%   -1.25 msec  C ServerFFS Netherlands  89.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C Fastweb Italy  91.25 msec  0.00%  +4.00 msec  C K-Play Germany  91.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C NGI Italy  94.50 msec  0.00%   -4.25 msec  C LB-Server Germany  95.00 msec  0.00%  +3.75 msec  C 247CS Germany  95.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Multiplay UK  96.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Clanhost Netherlands  102.75 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  C Jolt UK  105.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C GC-Server Germany  108.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Dataplex Hungary  133.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D RDSNET Romania  186.00 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  D Gameservers US  191.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D EA US  210.50 msec  0.00%  +3.00 msec  E Valve US  253.25 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  F *Group sum*  *2366.75 msec*    *Group average*  *118.34 msec*  *0.00%*   *C*

----------


## nnn

:Mr. Green: 

*ISP  TIM Hellas Telecommunications S.A. - IP 188.73 xxxxx - BBRAS m212.152.70.97 - Network  188.73.192.0/18* *Network Advertised via * *TELLAS Telecommunication Services S.A.*Test date and time is Τρίτη 31-08-2010 and time 23:23:14 - script ver 1.1a download*Microsoft® Windows Vista™ Ultimate  - 2 Threads(2 CPUs), List by Someonefromhell, v0.47* *   DNS Server: 212.152.70.6    DNS Server: 212.152.70.6 resolve in 160 ms - NIC  0 Mbps**Time to fetch webpage 6,86 seconds* 
prepend info

*Spoiler:*





 no prepending




Ping results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





*MOS (mean opinion score), is scaled from 5=best to 1=worst*
*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  167.25 ms  0 %  -57 ms  D  DOWN  4,38Wind  176.5 ms  0 %  -22 ms  D  DOWN  4,33On Telecoms  170.5 ms  0 %  -21 ms  D  DOWN  4,33Vivodi  172.75 ms  0 %  -41 ms  D  DOWN  4,36Forthnet  257 ms  0 %  -16 ms  F  UP  4,09OTE  162 ms  0 %  -27 ms  D  DOWN  4,35Netone  145.75 ms  0 %  18 ms  D  DOWN  4,23NTUA@GRNET  143 ms  0 %  19 ms  D  DOWN  4,23Vodafone  179.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  DOWN  4,22Orange Business Hellas  170.75 ms  0 %  -69 ms  D  DOWN  4,39Verizon Hellas  273.75 ms  0 %  4 ms  F  DOWN  3,87Cyta Hellas  165.75 ms  0 %  -24 ms  D  DOWN  4,34*Total ping time is*  2184.75 ms     




*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





DE-CIX  176 ms  0 %  -25 ms  D  DOWN  4,33AMS-IX  209.75 ms  0 %  3 ms  E  DOWN  4,12LINX  194.25 ms  0 %  22 ms  D  DOWN  4,04NL-IX  208.5 ms  0 %  6 ms  E  DOWN  4,10RIPN@MSK-IX  257.75 ms  0 %  3 ms  F  DOWN  3,94ESPANIX  223.5 ms  0 %  18 ms  E  DOWN  3,96MIX  190.5 ms  0 %  15 ms  D  DOWN  4,10PANAP  204 ms  0 %  45 ms  E  DOWN  3,81Akamai  218.25 ms  0 %  6 ms  E  DOWN  4,07Cachefly  230.75 ms  0 %  16 ms  E  DOWN  3,94Google CDN  190.25 ms  0 %  -61 ms  D  DOWN  4,37Google CDN  204.5 ms  0 %  -35 ms  E  DOWN  4,33Google CDN  217.75 ms  0 %  -38 ms  E  DOWN  4,32Yahoo US  292.75 ms  0 %  -63 ms  F  DOWN  4,27AT&T US  304.25 ms  0 %  12 ms  F  DOWN  3,66Global Crossing US  297.75 ms  0 %  -23 ms  F  DOWN  3,99Level 3 US  345.25 ms  0 %  -3 ms  F  DOWN  3,61Telia US  280.25 ms  0 %  -21 ms  F  DOWN  4,04Qwest US  345.25 ms  0 %  38 ms  F  DOWN  3,21Tata Communications US  345.25 ms  0 %  9 ms  F  DOWN  3,50Verizon US  318.25 ms  0 %  -10 ms  F  DOWN  3,79Savvis US  308 ms  0 %  4 ms  F  DOWN  3,72America Online Transit Data Network US  305 ms  0 %  6 ms  F  DOWN  3,71Cogent Communications US  308 ms  0 %  -13 ms  F  DOWN  3,86Hurricane Electric US  382 ms  0 %  -4 ms  F  DOWN  3,44AboveNet US  335 ms  0 %  -33 ms  F  DOWN  3,92XO Communications US  382 ms  0 %  -4 ms  F  DOWN  3,44Sprint Nextel US  294 ms  0 %  -37 ms  F  DOWN  4,10Allstream US  311.5 ms  0 %  8 ms  F  DOWN  3,66TW Telecom US  339.75 ms  0 %  -14 ms  F  DOWN  3,74Deutche Telecom Germany  224.75 ms  0 %  -21 ms  E  DOWN  4,23Global Crossing Germany  215.25 ms  0 %  -55 ms  E  DOWN  4,35Cogent Germany  210.5 ms  0 %  -47 ms  E  DOWN  4,34Telia Germany  184.25 ms  0 %  -16 ms  D  DOWN  4,31Level 3 Germany  211.5 ms  0 %  -25 ms  E  DOWN  4,29Tata Communications Germany  179.5 ms  0 %  7 ms  D  DOWN  4,19Savvis Germany  176.75 ms  0 %  -25 ms  D  DOWN  4,33Cable&Wireless Germany  217.5 ms  0 %  8 ms  E  DOWN  4,06PCCW Germany  223.5 ms  0 %  5 ms  E  DOWN  4,06NTT Communications UK  217.75 ms  0 %  -5 ms  E  DOWN  4,15America Online Transit Data Network UK  222 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  DOWN  4,10Tinet UK  221.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  DOWN  4,09GEANT UK  233.75 ms  0 %  -48 ms  E  DOWN  4,33British Telecom UK  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00Hurricane Electric UK  328.75 ms  0 %  -146 ms  F  DOWN  4,39Tinet Netherlands  823.25 ms  0 %  94 ms  F  UP  0,99AboveNet Netherlands  233.5 ms  0 %  -28 ms  E  DOWN  4,24Wanadoo Netherlands  217.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  E  DOWN  4,10GEANT Netherlands  248.5 ms  0 %  -38 ms  E  DOWN  4,26Opentransit France  669.75 ms  0 %  -704 ms  F  UP  4,44Sprint Nextel France  284.25 ms  0 %  218 ms  F  UP  1,70Seabone Italy  340.75 ms  0 %  -94 ms  F  UP  4,31Infostrada Italy  324 ms  0 %  -20 ms  F  UP  3,86Telstra Australia  815.25 ms  0 %  279 ms  F  UP  2,72Optus Australia  553.75 ms  0 %  -89 ms  F  UP  3,43NTT Communicatons Japan  516 ms  0 %  63 ms  F  UP  2,06AboveNet Japan  379.75 ms  25 %   -74 ms  F  UP  1,21Verizon Chech  250.25 ms  0 %  -17 ms   UP  4,12ChinaNet China  476.25 ms  0 %  -19 ms  F  UP  3,12PCCW Hong Kong  683 ms  0 %  139 ms  F  UP  1,01Pacnet Signapore  573 ms  0 %  -193 ms  F  UP  4,21Isnet South Africa  441.75 ms  0 %  -133 ms  F  UP  4,25Maxnet New Zealand  1292 ms  0 %  748 ms  F  UP  1,00Bell Canada  338.25 ms  0 %  -39 ms  F  UP  3,95Leaseweb Netherlands  292.75 ms  0 %  3 ms  F  UP  3,79The Planet US  510.5 ms  0 %  117 ms  F  UP  1,60Softlayer US  334.75 ms  0 %  -12 ms  F  UP  3,74Dreamhost US  368.75 ms  0 %  -38 ms  F  UP  3,82Rackspace US  315.75 ms  0 %  16 ms  F  UP  3,57Serverloft Germany  244.75 ms  0 %  -131 ms  E  UP  4,41Host-Europe Germany  255.25 ms  0 %  -45 ms  F  UP  4,28Hetzner Germany  224 ms  0 %  12 ms  E  UP  4,00OVH  221.5 ms  0 %  -63 ms  E  UP  4,35*Total ping time is*  23516.5 ms     




*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGI Italy  209.75 ms  0 %  32 ms  E  UP  3,90Fastweb Italy  243 ms  0 %  49 ms  E  UP  3,60NGZ-Server Germany  300.5 ms  0 %  -24 ms  F  UP  3,98K-Play Germany  233.25 ms  0 %  119 ms  E  UP  2,95GC-Server Germany  227.75 ms  0 %  27 ms  E  UP  3,87247CS Germany  221.25 ms  0 %  -6 ms  E  UP  4,14Esport-Servers Germany  200 ms  0 %  -5 ms  D  UP  4,20LB-Server Germany  223.25 ms  0 %  -73 ms  E  UP  4,36G-Portal Germany  248.25 ms  0 %  -86 ms  E  UP  4,36Jolt UK  273.5 ms  0 %  213 ms  F  UP  1,79Multiplay UK  238 ms  0 %  -2 ms  E  UP  4,05ServerFFS Netherlands  223.75 ms  0 %  -73 ms  E  UP  4,36GS-NET Netherlands  220.5 ms  0 %  -79 ms  E  UP  4,37Clanhost Netherlands  242.25 ms  0 %  -43 ms  E  UP  4,30RDSNET Romania  316 ms  0 %  11 ms  F  UP  3,62Dataplex Hungary  305.5 ms  0 %  -6 ms  F  UP  3,82EA US  339.25 ms  0 %  -15 ms  F  UP  3,75Valve US  397.75 ms  0 %  55 ms  F  UP  2,76Gameservers US  382.75 ms  0 %  56 ms  F  UP  2,82Bigpoint Germany  407.5 ms  0 %  -77 ms  F  UP  3,98*Total ping time is*  5453.75 ms     



*Total ping time is* *31155 ms*  0  0  0  18  35  50Greek servers  2184.75  198,61 msInternational servers  23516.5  326,62 msGameservers  5453.75  287,04 ms



*Total ping time is* *31155 ms* *296,71 ms**Packet loss 1,31 %* 


Speedtest results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





Test date and time is Τρίτη 31-08-2010 and time 23:24:29Free Fr   0,01Mirrorservice   0,00Apple   0,05Nvidia   0,04Microsoft   0,04LeaseWeb   0,05ServerBoost   0,04ThinkBroadband   0,04Cachefly   0,04Ovh   0,01UoCrete   0,03Forthnet   0,00Otenet   0,02RootBSD   0,04



Detailed results for multihosts(Line capacity)

*Spoiler:*





 Host list by Someonefromhellftp://ftp.free.fr/ 0 MB/sftp://ftp.ovh.net/ 0 MB/sftp://ftp.hosteurope.de/ 0 MB/sftp://mirror.leaseweb.com/ 0 MB/sftp://ftp.sunet.se/ 0 MB/sftp://ftp.mirrorservice.org/ 0 MB/sftp://ftp.uni-kl.de/ 0 MB/sftp://ftp.funet.fi/ 0 MB/sftp://ftp5.gwdg.de/ 0 MB/sftp://mirror.sov.uk.goscomb.net/ 0 MB/s



*Average speed for 14 hosts*  0,03 MB/s  0 Mbps *Line speed for 10 hosts (Line Capacity)*  0,00 MB/s  0 Mbps

----------


## treli@ris

:ROFL: 
*ISP  Hellas On Line S.A. - IP 79.166 xxxxx - BBRAS equettimedout. - Network * *Network Advertised via * *Level 3 Communications**Verizon Business EMEA - Commercial IP service provider in Europe*Test date and time is Δευτέρα 06-09-2010 and time 14:11:31 - script ver 1.1b download*Microsoft Windows 7 Professional    - 2 Threads(4 CPUs), List by Someonefromhell, v0.47* *   DNS Server: 192.168.1.1 resolve in 37.1262 ms - NIC Marvell Yukon 88E8056 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller 100 Mbps**Time to fetch webpage 1,21 seconds* 
prepend info

*Spoiler:*





42109 41965 41877 3356 3329 3329 3329 33294608 1221 4637 3356 3329 3329 3329 3329





Ping results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





*MOS (mean opinion score), is scaled from 5=best to 1=worst*
*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  22 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,39Wind  22.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,39On Telecoms  23.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  A  DOWN  4,39Vivodi  22.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,39Forthnet  22.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,39OTE  23.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  UP  4,39Netone  23.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,39NTUA@GRNET  22.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,39Vodafone  26 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,39Orange Business Hellas  23.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,39Verizon Hellas  132.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  DOWN  4,33Cyta Hellas  22.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  A  DOWN  4,39*Total ping time is*  387.75 ms     




*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





DE-CIX  74 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,36AMS-IX  78 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36LINX  85.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  DOWN  4,36NL-IX  79 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36RIPN@MSK-IX  120.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,34ESPANIX  190.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  DOWN  4,19MIX  90.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,36PANAP  82 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Akamai  24 ms  0 %  -1 ms  A  DOWN  4,39Cachefly  70.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Google CDN  95 ms  0 %  -19 ms  C  DOWN  4,37Google CDN  116.25 ms  0 %  19 ms  C  DOWN  4,31Google CDN  99.75 ms  0 %  13 ms  C  DOWN  4,33Yahoo US  168.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,26AT&T US  90 ms  50 %   -13 ms  C  DOWN  2,77Global Crossing US  196.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,18Level 3 US  234 ms  0 %  6 ms  E  DOWN  4,01Telia US  165.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,28Qwest US  200.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  DOWN  4,17Tata Communications US  210.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  DOWN  4,14Verizon US  162.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,28Savvis US  190.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,20America Online Transit Data Network US  176.25 ms  0 %  -2 ms  D  DOWN  4,26Cogent Communications US  172.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,26Hurricane Electric US  239.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  DOWN  4,03AboveNet US  235 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  DOWN  4,04XO Communications US  251.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  DOWN  3,98Sprint Nextel US  156.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,30Allstream US  203.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  E  UP  4,15TW Telecom US  216.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  E  DOWN  4,12Deutche Telecom Germany  102 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  UP  4,35Global Crossing Germany  89.75 ms  0 %  6 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Cogent Germany  185 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,22Telia Germany  73.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Level 3 Germany  105.25 ms  0 %  -42 ms  C  DOWN  4,39Tata Communications Germany  74 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Savvis Germany  102.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Cable&Wireless Germany  85.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  UP  4,36PCCW Germany  73.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37NTT Communications UK  91.25 ms  0 %  -7 ms  C  DOWN  4,36America Online Transit Data Network UK  83.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Tinet UK  91 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36GEANT UK  84.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36British Telecom UK  85.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Hurricane Electric UK  87.5 ms  0 %  -3 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Tinet Netherlands  84.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36AboveNet Netherlands  170 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  DOWN  4,27Wanadoo Netherlands  82 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36GEANT Netherlands  89.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Opentransit France  84.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Sprint Nextel France  90.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Seabone Italy  131.5 ms  0 %  12 ms  D  UP  4,30Infostrada Italy  112 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,34Telstra Australia  414.25 ms  0 %  27 ms  F  DOWN  2,96Optus Australia  414.25 ms  0 %  8 ms  F  UP  3,16NTT Communicatons Japan  376 ms  0 %  57 ms  F  DOWN  2,85AboveNet Japan  363.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  DOWN  3,49Verizon Chech  83 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36ChinaNet China  384.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  DOWN  3,38PCCW Hong Kong  341.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  UP  3,59Pacnet Signapore  396 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  UP  3,33Isnet South Africa  276.25 ms  0 %  3 ms  F  DOWN  3,86Maxnet New Zealand  367 ms  0 %  -23 ms  F  DOWN  3,69Bell Canada  274.5 ms  0 %  -56 ms  F  DOWN  4,29Leaseweb Netherlands  84.75 ms  0 %  9 ms  C  DOWN  4,35The Planet US  216.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  E  DOWN  4,12Softlayer US  214.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  DOWN  4,12Dreamhost US  233.5 ms  0 %  -6 ms  E  DOWN  4,10Rackspace US  151.5 ms  25 %   -4 ms  D  DOWN  1,48Serverloft Germany  77.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Host-Europe Germany  78 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Hetzner Germany  76.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36OVH  87.25 ms  0 %  -3 ms  C  DOWN  4,36*Total ping time is*  11643 ms     




*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGI Italy  84 ms  0 %  -8 ms  C  DOWN  4,37Fastweb Italy  85.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36NGZ-Server Germany  78.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,36K-Play Germany  87 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36GC-Server Germany  86 ms  0 %  -3 ms  C  DOWN  4,36247CS Germany  78.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Esport-Servers Germany  71.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37LB-Server Germany  81.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36G-Portal Germany  75.75 ms  0 %  -2 ms  C  DOWN  4,37Jolt UK  99.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Multiplay UK  94.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,35ServerFFS Netherlands  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00GS-NET Netherlands  88.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Clanhost Netherlands  79.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36RDSNET Romania  105.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Dataplex Hungary  99 ms  0 %  -3 ms  C  DOWN  4,35EA US  201.5 ms  0 %  -10 ms  E  DOWN  4,23Valve US  243.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  DOWN  4,01Gameservers US  156.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,30Bigpoint Germany  77 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36*Total ping time is*  1972.75 ms     



*Total ping time is* *14003.5 ms*  12  6  48  15  12  11Greek servers  387.75  35,25 msInternational servers  11643  161,71 msGameservers  1972.75  103,83 ms



*Total ping time is* *14003.5 ms* *133,37 ms**Packet loss 1,84 %* 


Speedtest results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





Test date and time is Δευτέρα 06-09-2010 and time 14:12:36Free Fr   0,19Mirrorservice   0,12Apple   0,00Nvidia   0,05Microsoft   0,13LeaseWeb   0,26ServerBoost   0,10ThinkBroadband   0,07Cachefly   0,28Ovh   0,15UoCrete   0,34Forthnet   0,18Otenet   0,28RootBSD   0,29



Detailed results for multihosts(Line capacity)

*Spoiler:*





 Host list by Someonefromhellftp://ftp.free.fr/ 0.05 MB/sftp://ftp.ovh.net/ 0.1 MB/sftp://ftp.hosteurope.de/ 0.05 MB/sftp://mirror.leaseweb.com/ 0.1 MB/sftp://ftp.sunet.se/ 0.05 MB/sftp://ftp.mirrorservice.org/ 0.1 MB/sftp://ftp.uni-kl.de/ 0.05 MB/sftp://ftp.funet.fi/ 0.05 MB/sftp://ftp5.gwdg.de/ 0.15 MB/sftp://mirror.sov.uk.goscomb.net/ 0.05 MB/s



*Average speed for 14 hosts*  0,17 MB/s  1 Mbps *Line speed for 10 hosts (Line Capacity)*  0,75 MB/s  6 Mbps

----------


## flamelab

Πετάαααααας !!!!!

----------


## nnn

ούτε Sukhoi σε combra manouver η γραμμή σου  :Razz:

----------


## treli@ris

Ειναι η νεα υπερσυγχρονη γραμμη. Θα μου ζητατε ολοι bandwidth σε λιγο  :Razz:

----------


## gtklocker

Περπατάει και πετάει.  :Razz:

----------


## nio25

*ISP  Hellas On Line S.A. - IP 89.210 xxxxx - BBRAS 26m62.38.0.170 - Network  89.210.0.0/16* *Network Advertised via * *Level 3 Communications**Global Crossing Ltd.*Test date and time is Δευτέρα 06-09-2010 and time 14:35:46 - script ver 1.1b download*Microsoft Windows 7 Professional    - 2 Threads(2 CPUs), List by Someonefromhell, v0.47* *   DNS Server: 194.177.210.211 resolve in 33.6471 ms - NIC   0 Mbps**Time to fetch webpage 1,37 seconds* 
prepend info

*Spoiler:*





 no prepending




Ping results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





*MOS (mean opinion score), is scaled from 5=best to 1=worst*
*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  24.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,39Wind  26.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,39On Telecoms  26.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,39Vivodi  27 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,39Forthnet  26.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  A  DOWN  4,39OTE  26.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  A  DOWN  4,39Netone  27.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,39NTUA@GRNET  26.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,39Vodafone  28.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  A  DOWN  4,39Orange Business Hellas  26.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,39Verizon Hellas  157.75 ms  0 %  -9 ms  D  UP  4,33Cyta Hellas  25.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,39*Total ping time is*  449.25 ms     




*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





DE-CIX  96 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  DOWN  4,35AMS-IX  100 ms  0 %  -7 ms  C  UP  4,36LINX  92.75 ms  0 %  -5 ms  C  DOWN  4,36NL-IX  93.25 ms  0 %  6 ms  C  UP  4,35RIPN@MSK-IX  133.5 ms  0 %  4 ms  D  DOWN  4,32ESPANIX  196.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,18MIX  104 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35PANAP  91 ms  0 %  -16 ms  C  DOWN  4,37Akamai  26 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,39Cachefly  96.25 ms  0 %  3 ms  C  UP  4,35Google CDN  112.75 ms  0 %  -19 ms  C  UP  4,36Google CDN  92.5 ms  0 %  -3 ms  C  UP  4,36Google CDN  92.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,36Yahoo US  180.75 ms  0 %  -3 ms  D  UP  4,25AT&T US  190.25 ms  0 %  -2 ms  D  DOWN  4,22Global Crossing US  184.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,22Level 3 US  210.25 ms  0 %  -8 ms  E  DOWN  4,19Telia US  174.5 ms  0 %  13 ms  D  DOWN  4,17Qwest US  199.25 ms  0 %  9 ms  D  DOWN  4,11Tata Communications US  218.25 ms  0 %  10 ms  E  DOWN  4,04Verizon US  176.25 ms  0 %  3 ms  D  UP  4,23Savvis US  196.5 ms  0 %  -9 ms  D  DOWN  4,24America Online Transit Data Network US  174 ms  0 %  -9 ms  D  UP  4,30Cogent Communications US  186.25 ms  0 %  5 ms  D  UP  4,18Hurricane Electric US  251.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  UP  3,98AboveNet US  249 ms  0 %  38 ms  E  UP  3,68XO Communications US  244.25 ms  0 %  9 ms  E  UP  3,95Sprint Nextel US  173.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,26Allstream US  209.75 ms  0 %  17 ms  E  UP  4,02TW Telecom US  212.25 ms  0 %  6 ms  E  DOWN  4,09Deutche Telecom Germany  106.75 ms  0 %  8 ms  C  DOWN  4,34Global Crossing Germany  90.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Cogent Germany  265 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  DOWN  3,93Telia Germany  88.75 ms  0 %  -6 ms  C  UP  4,36Level 3 Germany  95.5 ms  0 %  -8 ms  C  UP  4,36Tata Communications Germany  87.5 ms  0 %  7 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Savvis Germany  109.75 ms  0 %  -4 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Cable&Wireless Germany  117 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,34PCCW Germany  93.5 ms  0 %  5 ms  C  DOWN  4,35NTT Communications UK  98.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  DOWN  4,35America Online Transit Data Network UK  98.75 ms  0 %  14 ms  C  UP  4,33Tinet UK  106.5 ms  0 %  -3 ms  C  UP  4,35GEANT UK  93.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  C  DOWN  4,36British Telecom UK  99 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,35Hurricane Electric UK  93.5 ms  0 %  8 ms  C  DOWN  4,34Tinet Netherlands  98.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,35AboveNet Netherlands  177.75 ms  0 %  3 ms  D  UP  4,22Wanadoo Netherlands  95.25 ms  0 %  -4 ms  C  DOWN  4,36GEANT Netherlands  101 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Opentransit France  101.5 ms  0 %  -8 ms  C  UP  4,36Sprint Nextel France  99.75 ms  0 %  3 ms  C  UP  4,35Seabone Italy  98.75 ms  0 %  -11 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Infostrada Italy  123.75 ms  0 %  -10 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Telstra Australia  417 ms  0 %  -4 ms  F  UP  3,27Optus Australia  435.75 ms  0 %  -6 ms  F  UP  3,19NTT Communicatons Japan  362 ms  0 %  17 ms  F  UP  3,33AboveNet Japan  381.25 ms  0 %  9 ms  F  UP  3,32Verizon Chech  97.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,35ChinaNet China  451.5 ms  0 %  7 ms  F  UP  2,98PCCW Hong Kong  342 ms  0 %  2 ms  F  UP  3,58Pacnet Signapore  408.75 ms  0 %  6 ms  F  UP  3,21Isnet South Africa  343 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  DOWN  3,59Maxnet New Zealand  357.75 ms  0 %  -2 ms  F  DOWN  3,54Bell Canada  193.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,19Leaseweb Netherlands  86.5 ms  0 %  -14 ms  C  DOWN  4,37The Planet US  218.5 ms  0 %  3 ms  E  DOWN  4,09Softlayer US  216.75 ms  0 %  5 ms  E  UP  4,08Dreamhost US  228.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  E  DOWN  4,08Rackspace US  209.75 ms  0 %  20 ms  E  DOWN  3,99Serverloft Germany  83.5 ms  0 %  -15 ms  C  DOWN  4,38Host-Europe Germany  100.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35Hetzner Germany  86 ms  0 %  10 ms  C  DOWN  4,35OVH  109.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,35*Total ping time is*  12427.5 ms     




*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGI Italy  95.5 ms  0 %  16 ms  C  UP  4,33Fastweb Italy  90.25 ms  0 %  -7 ms  C  DOWN  4,36NGZ-Server Germany  88.75 ms  0 %  10 ms  C  DOWN  4,34K-Play Germany  92.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,35GC-Server Germany  107.75 ms  0 %  4 ms  C  DOWN  4,34247CS Germany  110.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,34Esport-Servers Germany  77.75 ms  0 %  15 ms  C  UP  4,35LB-Server Germany  89.5 ms  0 %  7 ms  C  UP  4,35G-Portal Germany  84 ms  0 %  8 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Jolt UK  96.25 ms  0 %  -2 ms  C  UP  4,35Multiplay UK  99 ms  0 %  4 ms  C  DOWN  4,35ServerFFS Netherlands  95.25 ms  0 %  3 ms  C  DOWN  4,35GS-NET Netherlands  91 ms  0 %  8 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Clanhost Netherlands  85 ms  0 %  9 ms  C  DOWN  4,35RDSNET Romania  195.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,19Dataplex Hungary  108.5 ms  0 %  -4 ms  C  DOWN  4,35EA US  205.25 ms  0 %  14 ms  E  DOWN  4,06Valve US  244.25 ms  0 %  4 ms  E  DOWN  3,98Gameservers US  184.75 ms  0 %  10 ms  D  UP  4,16Bigpoint Germany  100 ms  0 %  7 ms  C  UP  4,34*Total ping time is*  2341.5 ms     



*Total ping time is* *15218.25 ms*  12  0  53  17  12  11Greek servers  449.25  40,84 msInternational servers  12427.5  172,60 msGameservers  2341.5  123,24 ms



*Total ping time is* *15218.25 ms* *144,94 ms**Packet loss 0,00 %* 


Speedtest results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





Test date and time is Δευτέρα 06-09-2010 and time 14:37:03Free Fr   0,59Mirrorservice   0,00Apple   1,19Nvidia   1,20Microsoft   0,74LeaseWeb   0,30ServerBoost   0,06ThinkBroadband   0,08Cachefly   0,23Ovh   0,18UoCrete   1,11Forthnet   1,00Otenet   1,10RootBSD   0,05



Detailed results for multihosts(Line capacity)

*Spoiler:*





 Host list by Someonefromhellftp://ftp.free.fr/ 0.3 MB/sftp://ftp.ovh.net/ 0.1 MB/sftp://ftp.hosteurope.de/ 0.05 MB/sftp://mirror.leaseweb.com/ 0.1 MB/sftp://ftp.sunet.se/ 0.05 MB/sftp://ftp.mirrorservice.org/ 0.15 MB/sftp://ftp.uni-kl.de/ 0.1 MB/sftp://ftp.funet.fi/ 0.05 MB/sftp://ftp5.gwdg.de/ 0.1 MB/sftp://mirror.sov.uk.goscomb.net/ 0.05 MB/s



*Average speed for 14 hosts*  0,56 MB/s  4 Mbps *Line speed for 10 hosts (Line Capacity)*  1,05 MB/s  8 Mbps

----------


## JULIANIK

Hostlist version  201008232141 by Someonefromhell, v0.47  Host OS & no. of CPUs  --------------------------- BBRAS  ----------------------------------------------  WAN IP  79.xxx.xxx.xxx ISP & network  FORTHnet ----------------  Advertised via  [coming soon!] Test mode  All tests  Total test duration  172.188 sec Pings per host  4  Ping threads  4 Hosts alive  104 / 105  *Avg. latency*  *138.983 msec* Downloads ran for  10 sec each  *Max. speed*  *17.41 Mbps or 2.18 MB/sec* 
  

*Detailed ping results*

*Spoiler:*





*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Forthnet  35.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B NTUA@GRNET  35.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B OTE  36.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B On Telecoms  36.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Hellas Online  36.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Cyta Hellas  79.00 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  C Netone  79.25 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  C Vivodi  85.00 msec  0.00%   -3.00 msec  C Vodafone  116.50 msec  0.00%   -1.25 msec  C Wind  119.50 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  C Orange Business Hellas  144.50 msec  0.00%   -2.00 msec  D Verizon Hellas  154.00 msec  0.00%   -1.00 msec  D *Group sum*  *959.00 msec*    *Group average*  *79.92 msec*  *0.00%*   *C*



*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Akamai  36.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Global Crossing Germany  70.75 msec  0.00%  +2.75 msec  B Tata Communications Germany  71.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B DE-CIX  71.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Serverloft Germany  71.75 msec  0.00%  +1.75 msec  B Cogent Germany  72.50 msec  0.00%  +3.00 msec  B Google CDN  77.25 msec  0.00%  +1.50 msec  C Level 3 Germany  77.50 msec  0.00%   -1.25 msec  C Cachefly  78.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Savvis Germany  79.50 msec  0.00%   -1.50 msec  C Hetzner Germany  79.75 msec  0.00%   -1.50 msec  C AboveNet Netherlands  80.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C GEANT Netherlands  81.25 msec  0.00%  +2.75 msec  C Tinet Netherlands  81.25 msec  0.00%   -1.00 msec  C Host-Europe Germany  82.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Verizon Chech  83.00 msec  0.00%  +2.75 msec  C Leaseweb Netherlands  83.75 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  C Opentransit France  84.25 msec  0.00%   -2.50 msec  C PANAP  84.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C NL-IX  85.00 msec  0.00%   -2.00 msec  C Cable&Wireless Germany  85.25 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  C MIX  85.75 msec  0.00%   -1.00 msec  C Deutche Telecom Germany  86.25 msec  0.00%  +2.50 msec  C Google CDN  86.25 msec  0.00%  +1.50 msec  C Sprint Nextel France  86.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Telia Germany  86.25 msec  0.00%  +8.50 msec  C AMS-IX  86.50 msec  0.00%   -2.50 msec  C Google CDN  86.50 msec  0.00%   -1.00 msec  C America Online Transit Data Network UK  86.75 msec  0.00%  +2.25 msec  C PCCW Germany  88.25 msec  0.00%   -2.00 msec  C NTT Communications UK  88.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C GEANT UK  90.00 msec  0.00%   -2.50 msec  C Wanadoo Netherlands  93.25 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  C Hurricane Electric UK  94.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C Tinet UK  95.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C OVH  95.75 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  C Seabone Italy  96.25 msec  0.00%  +3.25 msec  C Infostrada Italy  96.25 msec  0.00%  +5.00 msec  C LINX  96.50 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  C British Telecom UK  97.00 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  C ESPANIX  101.50 msec  0.00%   -1.00 msec  C RIPN@MSK-IX  122.25 msec  0.00%   -1.25 msec  C Yahoo US  164.50 msec  0.00%   -1.00 msec  D Verizon US  166.25 msec  0.00%  +1.50 msec  D Cogent Communications US  166.25 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  D America Online Transit Data Network US  166.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D Sprint Nextel US  176.00 msec  0.00%   -4.50 msec  D Telia US  176.50 msec  0.00%  +10.50 msec  D Global Crossing US  185.50 msec  0.00%  +3.25 msec  D AT&T US  190.75 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  D Allstream US  194.00 msec  0.00%  +2.00 msec  D Savvis US  196.00 msec  0.00%  +1.75 msec  D Rackspace US  199.75 msec  0.00%  +2.50 msec  D Qwest US  204.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E Softlayer US  210.00 msec  0.00%   -3.00 msec  E The Planet US  210.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  E Level 3 US  213.25 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  E TW Telecom US  213.75 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  E Tata Communications US  215.00 msec  0.00%   -3.00 msec  E AboveNet US  238.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E XO Communications US  247.50 msec  0.00%   -2.25 msec  E Bell Canada  249.75 msec  0.00%   -1.75 msec  E Hurricane Electric US  255.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Dreamhost US  255.50 msec  0.00%  +2.25 msec  F ChinaNet China  341.00 msec  0.00%   -1.50 msec  F Isnet South Africa  344.75 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  F Maxnet New Zealand  359.50 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  F NTT Communicatons Japan  359.50 msec  0.00%  +4.50 msec  F AboveNet Japan  376.50 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  F Pacnet Signapore  407.00 msec  0.00%  +4.00 msec  F PCCW Hong Kong  413.25 msec  0.00%  +3.25 msec  F Telstra Australia  436.00 msec  0.00%  +1.75 msec  F Optus Australia  439.00 msec  0.00%  +2.00 msec  F *Group sum*  *11533.50 msec*    *Group average*  *157.99 msec*  *0.00%*   *D*



*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





RDSNET Romania  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A 247CS Germany  72.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Esport-Servers Germany  76.00 msec  0.00%   -1.00 msec  C Bigpoint Germany  76.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C G-Portal Germany  76.75 msec  0.00%  +1.50 msec  C K-Play Germany  77.75 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  C NGZ-Server Germany  77.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C LB-Server Germany  82.75 msec  0.00%   -1.25 msec  C Fastweb Italy  83.00 msec  0.00%  +2.50 msec  C GS-NET Netherlands  83.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C NGI Italy  83.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Clanhost Netherlands  84.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C ServerFFS Netherlands  84.50 msec  0.00%  +2.25 msec  C Multiplay UK  88.75 msec  0.00%  +2.50 msec  C Jolt UK  91.00 msec  0.00%   -1.25 msec  C Dataplex Hungary  97.25 msec  0.00%   -1.00 msec  C GC-Server Germany  107.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Gameservers US  171.75 msec  0.00%   -3.25 msec  D EA US  205.75 msec  0.00%   -3.50 msec  E Valve US  242.00 msec  0.00%   -2.50 msec  E *Group sum*  *1961.75 msec*    *Group average*  *103.25 msec*  *0.00%*   *C*

----------


## flamelab

*ISP  FORTHnet SA - IP 77.49. xxxxx - BBRAS 194.219.231.36 - Network  77.49.0.0/16* *Network Advertised via * *Tinet SpA**Level 3 Communications**Telecom Italia Sparkle*Test date and time is Monday 06-09-2010 and time 16:09:53 - script ver 1.1b download*Microsoft Windows 7 Ultimate        - 2 Threads(4 CPUs), List by Someonefromhell, v0.47* *   DNS Server: 193.92.3.11    DNS Server: fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1 resolve in 42.0541 ms - NIC   0 Mbps**Time to fetch webpage 2.40 seconds* 
prepend info

*Spoiler:*





6881 3257 1241 12413257 1241 124116186 174 6762 1241 1241





Ping results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





*MOS (mean opinion score), is scaled from 5=best to 1=worst*
*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  34.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4.39Wind  142 ms  0 %  -2 ms  D  DOWN  4.33On Telecoms  34.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4.39Vivodi  33.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4.39Forthnet  33.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4.39OTE  33.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4.39Netone  33.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4.39NTUA@GRNET  33.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4.39Vodafone  151 ms  0 %  -2 ms  D  UP  4.32Orange Business Hellas  182.75 ms  0 %  -2 ms  D  UP  4.24Verizon Hellas  189 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  UP  4.19Cyta Hellas  33.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4.39*Total ping time is*  934.5 ms     




*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





DE-CIX  112.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4.34AMS-IX  122.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  C  UP  4.34LINX  106.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4.34NL-IX  153 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4.31RIPN@MSK-IX  137 ms  0 %  10 ms  D  DOWN  4.30ESPANIX  116.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4.34MIX  109.75 ms  0 %  -13 ms  C  UP  4.36PANAP  125 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4.34Akamai  52.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4.38Cachefly  96.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4.35Google CDN  116 ms  0 %  10 ms  C  UP  4.33Google CDN  136.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4.33Google CDN  128.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4.33Yahoo US  182.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4.22AT&T US  218.5 ms  0 %  7 ms  E  UP  4.06Global Crossing US  213 ms  0 %  -2 ms  E  UP  4.14Level 3 US  241.75 ms  0 %  -6 ms  E  UP  4.07Telia US  202.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  E  UP  4.15Qwest US  229.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  UP  4.06Tata Communications US  250 ms  0 %  -5 ms  E  UP  4.03Verizon US  206.5 ms  0 %  17 ms  E  UP  4.03Savvis US  228 ms  0 %  -3 ms  E  UP  4.10America Online Transit Data Network US  205 ms  0 %  -5 ms  E  UP  4.19Cogent Communications US  182 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4.23Hurricane Electric US  262.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  UP  3.95AboveNet US  280.75 ms  0 %  3 ms  F  UP  3.84XO Communications US  272.75 ms  0 %  -3 ms  F  UP  3.93Sprint Nextel US  183.25 ms  0 %  -4 ms  D  UP  4.25Allstream US  224.25 ms  0 %  -3 ms  E  UP  4.11TW Telecom US  232.75 ms  0 %  8 ms  E  UP  4.00Deutche Telecom Germany  136.25 ms  0 %  -8 ms  D  UP  4.34Global Crossing Germany  109.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  C  UP  4.35Cogent Germany  104.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4.35Telia Germany  114 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4.34Level 3 Germany  119.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4.34Tata Communications Germany  114 ms  0 %  4 ms  C  UP  4.34Savvis Germany  127 ms  0 %  -2 ms  D  UP  4.34Cable&Wireless Germany  94.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4.35PCCW Germany  94.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4.35NTT Communications UK  123 ms  0 %  -2 ms  C  UP  4.34America Online Transit Data Network UK  129.25 ms  0 %  -2 ms  D  UP  4.33Tinet UK  116.5 ms  0 %  -4 ms  C  UP  4.34GEANT UK  128.25 ms  0 %  -4 ms  D  UP  4.34British Telecom UK  108 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4.34Hurricane Electric UK  107 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4.35Tinet Netherlands  106.25 ms  0 %  -4 ms  C  UP  4.35AboveNet Netherlands  119.75 ms  0 %  -2 ms  C  UP  4.34Wanadoo Netherlands  125 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  UP  4.33GEANT Netherlands  116.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  UP  4.34Opentransit France  120.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4.34Sprint Nextel France  101.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4.35Seabone Italy  74 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4.37Infostrada Italy  124.5 ms  0 %  -35 ms  C  UP  4.38Telstra Australia  421.25 ms  0 %  -3 ms  F  UP  3.24Optus Australia  411.5 ms  0 %  8 ms  F  UP  3.17NTT Communicatons Japan  391 ms  0 %  26 ms  F  UP  3.09AboveNet Japan  407 ms  0 %  -12 ms  F  UP  3.40Verizon Chech  115 ms  0 %  -2 ms  C  UP  4.34ChinaNet China  403.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  UP  3.29PCCW Hong Kong  357.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  F  UP  3.53Pacnet Signapore  424 ms  0 %  2 ms  F  UP  3.17Isnet South Africa  327.25 ms  0 %  -6 ms  F  DOWN  3.72Maxnet New Zealand  382.75 ms  0 %  4 ms  F  DOWN  3.36Bell Canada  265.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  UP  3.93Leaseweb Netherlands  119 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4.34The Planet US  228.25 ms  0 %  4 ms  E  UP  4.05Softlayer US  227 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  UP  4.08Dreamhost US  267.75 ms  0 %  3 ms  F  UP  3.90Rackspace US  212 ms  0 %  6 ms  E  UP  4.09Serverloft Germany  105.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  UP  4.34Host-Europe Germany  114.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4.34Hetzner Germany  94.75 ms  0 %  5 ms  C  UP  4.35OVH  136.25 ms  0 %  5 ms  D  UP  4.32*Total ping time is*  13352.75 ms     




*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGI Italy  116.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4.34Fastweb Italy  126.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4.33NGZ-Server Germany  110.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4.34K-Play Germany  110.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4.34GC-Server Germany  135.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4.33247CS Germany  139 ms  0 %  -2 ms  D  UP  4.33Esport-Servers Germany  107.25 ms  0 %  -2 ms  C  UP  4.35LB-Server Germany  110.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4.34G-Portal Germany  105.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4.35Jolt UK  128.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4.33Multiplay UK  113.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4.34ServerFFS Netherlands  114.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  UP  4.34GS-NET Netherlands  110.5 ms  0 %  -4 ms  C  UP  4.35Clanhost Netherlands  115.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4.34RDSNET Romania  137 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4.33Dataplex Hungary  139 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4.33EA US  218.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  UP  4.11Valve US  283 ms  0 %  -7 ms  F  UP  3.92Gameservers US  184.75 ms  0 %  -3 ms  D  UP  4.24Bigpoint Germany  111.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  C  UP  4.35*Total ping time is*  2718 ms     



*Total ping time is* *17005.25 ms*  0  10  42  23  15  15Greek servers  934.5  84.95 msInternational servers  13352.75  185.45 msGameservers  2718  143.05 ms



*Total ping time is* *17005.25 ms* *161.95 ms**Packet loss 0.00 %* 


Speedtest results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





Test date and time is Monday 06-09-2010 and time 16:11:04Free Fr   0.18Mirrorservice   0.29Apple   0.08Nvidia   0.08Microsoft   0.14LeaseWeb   0.07ServerBoost   0.55ThinkBroadband   0.59Cachefly   0.68Ovh   0.46UoCrete   1.05Forthnet   1.16Otenet   1.24RootBSD   0.39



Detailed results for multihosts(Line capacity)

*Spoiler:*





 Host list by Someonefromhellftp://ftp.free.fr/ 0.05 MB/sftp://ftp.ovh.net/ 0.25 MB/sftp://ftp.hosteurope.de/ 0.15 MB/sftp://mirror.leaseweb.com/ 0.05 MB/sftp://ftp.sunet.se/ 0.05 MB/sftp://ftp.mirrorservice.org/ 0.05 MB/sftp://ftp.uni-kl.de/ 0.25 MB/sftp://ftp.funet.fi/ 0.05 MB/sftp://ftp5.gwdg.de/ 0.15 MB/sftp://mirror.sov.uk.goscomb.net/ 0.15 MB/s



*Average speed for 14 hosts*  0.00 MB/s  0 Mbps *Line speed for 10 hosts (Line Capacity)*  1.20 MB/s  0 Mbps

----------


## treli@ris

Πωωω πετανε οι γραμμες !!

----------


## flamelab

Αν δω πανω απο 1,2 Mbyte/s και pings κατω απο 120, ανοίγω σαμπανια !

----------


## Mouse Potato

Hostlist version  201008232141 by Someonefromhell, v0.47  Host OS & no. of CPUs  Windows XP x86 - 4 CPU cores BBRAS  62.169.255.44  WAN IP  109.242.xxx.xxx ISP & network  TELLAS Telecommunication Services S.A. - 109.242.0.0/17  Advertised via  [coming soon!] Test mode  All tests  Total test duration  157.688 sec Pings per host  4  Ping threads  4 Hosts alive  105 / 105  *Avg. latency*  *127.29 msec* Downloads ran for  10 sec each  *Max. speed*  *10.50 Mbps or 1.31 MB/sec* 
   

*Detailed ping results*

*Spoiler:*





*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Wind  18.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A OTE  19.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A On Telecoms  19.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  A NTUA@GRNET  19.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Orange Business Hellas  19.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Cyta Hellas  20.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Hellas Online  20.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Vivodi  20.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  A Netone  21.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Vodafone  48.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Forthnet  123.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C Verizon Hellas  146.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D *Group sum*  *495.25 msec*    *Group average*  *41.27 msec*  *0.00%*   *B*



*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Infostrada Italy  45.00 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  B MIX  52.75 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  B Akamai  62.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Seabone Italy  64.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B Serverloft Germany  64.75 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  B DE-CIX  66.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B Host-Europe Germany  66.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Tata Communications Germany  66.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Cable&Wireless Germany  69.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Wanadoo Netherlands  70.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B AboveNet Netherlands  70.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Google CDN  71.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Savvis Germany  71.75 msec  0.00%   -3.00 msec  B NL-IX  72.75 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  B Cogent Germany  73.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Telia Germany  74.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B PCCW Germany  74.75 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  B Google CDN  75.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C OVH  76.00 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  C GEANT Netherlands  77.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Google CDN  77.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C AMS-IX  77.75 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  C Cachefly  77.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Global Crossing Germany  79.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Tinet UK  79.50 msec  0.00%  +4.25 msec  C PANAP  79.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C Tinet Netherlands  79.75 msec  0.00%   -2.25 msec  C Leaseweb Netherlands  80.00 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  C Hetzner Germany  80.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C LINX  80.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Sprint Nextel France  81.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Opentransit France  81.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Verizon Chech  82.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Hurricane Electric UK  83.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C GEANT UK  85.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C NTT Communications UK  86.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Level 3 Germany  87.50 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  C British Telecom UK  90.00 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  C America Online Transit Data Network UK  90.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Deutche Telecom Germany  100.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C ESPANIX  111.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C RIPN@MSK-IX  116.75 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  C Sprint Nextel US  154.75 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  D Yahoo US  155.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Telia US  166.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D Cogent Communications US  166.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D America Online Transit Data Network US  169.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Bell Canada  176.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Global Crossing US  177.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Savvis US  180.25 msec  0.00%   -1.25 msec  D Qwest US  182.25 msec  0.00%   -1.75 msec  D AT&T US  183.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Verizon US  184.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Allstream US  190.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Rackspace US  195.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D The Planet US  200.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E Tata Communications US  200.75 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  E AboveNet US  209.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E Level 3 US  211.25 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  E TW Telecom US  211.25 msec  0.00%  +1.75 msec  E Hurricane Electric US  221.75 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  E Dreamhost US  222.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  E Softlayer US  226.25 msec  0.00%  +1.75 msec  E XO Communications US  234.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Isnet South Africa  274.25 msec  0.00%   -1.00 msec  F PCCW Hong Kong  310.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F Maxnet New Zealand  356.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F AboveNet Japan  362.25 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  F NTT Communicatons Japan  367.75 msec  0.00%   -14.50 msec  F Pacnet Signapore  387.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Optus Australia  391.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  F Telstra Australia  422.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F ChinaNet China  494.50 msec  0.00%  +3.75 msec  F *Group sum*  *10839.00 msec*    *Group average*  *148.48 msec*  *0.00%*   *D*



*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGI Italy  55.50 msec  0.00%   -1.00 msec  B G-Portal Germany  64.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Fastweb Italy  69.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Esport-Servers Germany  71.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B K-Play Germany  71.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B ServerFFS Netherlands  72.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B Bigpoint Germany  73.25 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  B 247CS Germany  73.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B GS-NET Netherlands  77.75 msec  0.00%  +1.75 msec  C LB-Server Germany  77.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Jolt UK  79.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C NGZ-Server Germany  80.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Clanhost Netherlands  81.75 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  C GC-Server Germany  82.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Multiplay UK  95.75 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  C Dataplex Hungary  98.00 msec  0.00%   -1.00 msec  C RDSNET Romania  100.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C EA US  187.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Valve US  255.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Gameservers US  264.00 msec  0.00%  +13.25 msec  F *Group sum*  *2031.25 msec*    *Group average*  *101.56 msec*  *0.00%*   *C*

----------


## nnn

στην πάντα να περάσω  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

*ISP  FORTHnet SA - IP 62.1.6 xxxxx - BBRAS 194.219.231.33 - Network  62.1.0.0/16* *Network Advertised via * *Tinet SpA**Level 3 Communications**Telecom Italia Sparkle*Test date and time is Δευτέρα 06-09-2010 and time 17:10:40 - script ver 1.1b download*Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium    - 2 Threads(2 CPUs), List by Someonefromhell, v0.47* *   DNS Server: 193.92.150.3 resolve in 14.3698 ms - NIC Dell Wireless 1390 WLAN Mini-Card 24 Mbps**Time to fetch webpage 2,30 seconds* 
prepend info

*Spoiler:*





6881 3257 1241 12413257 1241 124116186 174 6762 1241 1241





Ping results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





*MOS (mean opinion score), is scaled from 5=best to 1=worst*
*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  8.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Wind  128.25 ms  0 %  -12 ms  D  DOWN  4,35On Telecoms  9 ms  0 %  2 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Vivodi  9.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,40Forthnet  7.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  UP  4,40OTE  7.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Netone  8.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40NTUA@GRNET  7.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Vodafone  114 ms  0 %  -9 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Orange Business Hellas  139.25 ms  0 %  -11 ms  D  DOWN  4,34Verizon Hellas  147 ms  0 %  16 ms  D  DOWN  4,24Cyta Hellas  8.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40*Total ping time is*  595 ms     




*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





DE-CIX  70.75 ms  0 %  12 ms  B  DOWN  4,35AMS-IX  76.25 ms  0 %  -19 ms  C  DOWN  4,38LINX  85.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36NL-IX  95 ms  0 %  -10 ms  C  DOWN  4,36RIPN@MSK-IX  115.75 ms  0 %  -2 ms  C  UP  4,34ESPANIX  101.75 ms  0 %  10 ms  C  UP  4,34MIX  74 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37PANAP  80 ms  0 %  32 ms  C  DOWN  4,32Akamai  29.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  A  UP  4,39Cachefly  66.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Google CDN  93.25 ms  0 %  -3 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Google CDN  81 ms  0 %  -26 ms  C  DOWN  4,39Google CDN  81.25 ms  0 %  -29 ms  C  DOWN  4,39Yahoo US  160 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,29AT&T US  182.75 ms  0 %  15 ms  D  DOWN  4,13Global Crossing US  190 ms  0 %  -20 ms  D  DOWN  4,32Level 3 US  210.25 ms  0 %  7 ms  E  DOWN  4,09Telia US  161 ms  0 %  19 ms  D  DOWN  4,18Qwest US  189.5 ms  0 %  18 ms  D  DOWN  4,08Tata Communications US  236.25 ms  0 %  -69 ms  E  DOWN  4,35Verizon US  157.75 ms  0 %  25 ms  D  DOWN  4,15Savvis US  188 ms  0 %  24 ms  D  UP  4,05America Online Transit Data Network US  162.25 ms  0 %  -13 ms  D  DOWN  4,33Cogent Communications US  156 ms  0 %  -2 ms  D  DOWN  4,31Hurricane Electric US  280.75 ms  0 %  -13 ms  F  UP  3,97AboveNet US  300.25 ms  0 %  24 ms  F  UP  3,57XO Communications US  274.5 ms  0 %  -86 ms  F  UP  4,35Sprint Nextel US  151.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,31Allstream US  178.5 ms  0 %  -21 ms  D  DOWN  4,33TW Telecom US  240.75 ms  0 %  74 ms  E  UP  3,37Deutche Telecom Germany  91.25 ms  0 %  17 ms  C  DOWN  4,33Global Crossing Germany  68.75 ms  0 %  -14 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Cogent Germany  80.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  UP  4,36Telia Germany  69.5 ms  0 %  15 ms  B  DOWN  4,35Level 3 Germany  73.75 ms  0 %  9 ms  B  DOWN  4,35Tata Communications Germany  71.25 ms  0 %  -5 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Savvis Germany  86 ms  0 %  13 ms  C  DOWN  4,34Cable&Wireless Germany  72.75 ms  0 %  -3 ms  B  DOWN  4,37PCCW Germany  55.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  DOWN  4,37NTT Communications UK  89 ms  0 %  3 ms  C  DOWN  4,35America Online Transit Data Network UK  79.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Tinet UK  83.75 ms  0 %  -3 ms  C  DOWN  4,36GEANT UK  84 ms  0 %  7 ms  C  DOWN  4,35British Telecom UK  73.5 ms  0 %  -3 ms  B  UP  4,37Hurricane Electric UK  101 ms  0 %  -8 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Tinet Netherlands  78.75 ms  0 %  6 ms  C  DOWN  4,36AboveNet Netherlands  82.25 ms  0 %  -2 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Wanadoo Netherlands  89.25 ms  0 %  -3 ms  C  DOWN  4,36GEANT Netherlands  81.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Opentransit France  83 ms  0 %  9 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Sprint Nextel France  75.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Seabone Italy  49.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Infostrada Italy  105.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35Telstra Australia  475.5 ms  0 %  -57 ms  F  UP  3,50Optus Australia  424 ms  0 %  28 ms  F  UP  2,90NTT Communicatons Japan  421.5 ms  0 %  31 ms  F  UP  2,88AboveNet Japan  401.5 ms  0 %  55 ms  F  UP  2,74Verizon Chech  79.75 ms  0 %  -15 ms  C  DOWN  4,38ChinaNet China  460.5 ms  0 %  -14 ms  F  UP  3,15PCCW Hong Kong  400 ms  0 %  49 ms  F  UP  2,81Pacnet Signapore  478.5 ms  0 %  -49 ms  F  UP  3,41Isnet South Africa  298.5 ms  0 %  55 ms  F  UP  3,27Maxnet New Zealand  451.5 ms  0 %  -198 ms  F  UP  4,38Bell Canada  297.5 ms  0 %  48 ms  F  UP  3,35Leaseweb Netherlands  83.75 ms  0 %  -18 ms  C  DOWN  4,38The Planet US  193.25 ms  0 %  -10 ms  D  DOWN  4,26Softlayer US  183 ms  0 %  11 ms  D  DOWN  4,16Dreamhost US  271.75 ms  0 %  -74 ms  F  UP  4,34Rackspace US  176.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,24Serverloft Germany  71 ms  0 %  -11 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Host-Europe Germany  75 ms  0 %  -8 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Hetzner Germany  64.25 ms  0 %  -2 ms  B  DOWN  4,37OVH  93.5 ms  0 %  8 ms  C  DOWN  4,34*Total ping time is*  11696.5 ms     




*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGI Italy  77.75 ms  0 %  11 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Fastweb Italy  85.5 ms  0 %  10 ms  C  DOWN  4,35NGZ-Server Germany  95.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  DOWN  4,35K-Play Germany  65.75 ms  0 %  17 ms  B  DOWN  4,35GC-Server Germany  99.5 ms  0 %  21 ms  C  DOWN  4,32247CS Germany  89.75 ms  0 %  15 ms  C  DOWN  4,34Esport-Servers Germany  67.75 ms  0 %  15 ms  B  DOWN  4,35LB-Server Germany  93.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,35G-Portal Germany  65.5 ms  0 %  -9 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Jolt UK  87 ms  0 %  -16 ms  C  DOWN  4,38Multiplay UK  94 ms  0 %  -3 ms  C  DOWN  4,36ServerFFS Netherlands  78.5 ms  0 %  -11 ms  C  DOWN  4,37GS-NET Netherlands  74 ms  0 %  -17 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Clanhost Netherlands  74.75 ms  0 %  -13 ms  B  DOWN  4,38RDSNET Romania  96.25 ms  0 %  11 ms  C  DOWN  4,34Dataplex Hungary  97.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,35EA US  191.25 ms  0 %  -13 ms  D  DOWN  4,28Valve US  296.75 ms  0 %  33 ms  F  UP  3,50Gameservers US  151.5 ms  0 %  7 ms  D  DOWN  4,28Bigpoint Germany  79.75 ms  0 %  -15 ms  C  DOWN  4,38*Total ping time is*  2062 ms     



*Total ping time is* *14353.5 ms*  9  19  40  19  3  15Greek servers  595  54,09 msInternational servers  11696.5  162,45 msGameservers  2062  108,53 ms



*Total ping time is* *14353.5 ms* *136,70 ms**Packet loss 0,00 %* 


Speedtest results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





Test date and time is Δευτέρα 06-09-2010 and time 17:11:57Free Fr   0,15Mirrorservice   0,34Apple   1,88Nvidia   1,70Microsoft   1,30LeaseWeb   0,13ServerBoost   1,39ThinkBroadband   0,77Cachefly   1,41Ovh   0,08UoCrete   1,91Forthnet   1,79Otenet   1,49RootBSD   0,12



Detailed results for multihosts(Line capacity)

*Spoiler:*





 Host list by Someonefromhellftp://ftp.free.fr/ 0.1 MB/sftp://ftp.ovh.net/ 0.3 MB/sftp://ftp.hosteurope.de/ 0.15 MB/sftp://mirror.leaseweb.com/ 0.05 MB/sftp://ftp.sunet.se/ 0.05 MB/sftp://ftp.mirrorservice.org/ 0.1 MB/sftp://ftp.uni-kl.de/ 0.65 MB/sftp://ftp.funet.fi/ 0.05 MB/sftp://ftp5.gwdg.de/ 0.2 MB/sftp://mirror.sov.uk.goscomb.net/ 0.05 MB/s



*Average speed for 14 hosts*  1,03 MB/s  8 Mbps *Line speed for 10 hosts (Line Capacity)*  1,70 MB/s  14 Mbps

----------


## deniSun

Hostlist version  201008232141 by Someonefromhell, v0.47  Host OS & no. of CPUs  Windows 7 x86 - 2 CPU cores BBRAS  80.106.108.38  WAN IP  94.68.xxx.xxx ISP & network  OTEnet S.A. Multiprotocol Backbone &amp; ISP - 94.68.0.0/16  Advertised via  [coming soon!] Test mode  All tests  Total test duration  160.668 sec Pings per host  4  Ping threads  4 Hosts alive  105 / 105  *Avg. latency*  *130.117 msec* Downloads ran for  10 sec each  *Max. speed*  *15.83 Mbps or 1.98 MB/sec* 
   

*Detailed ping results*

*Spoiler:*





*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Vivodi  28.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  A Orange Business Hellas  29.50 msec  0.00%  +1.50 msec  A Netone  29.75 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  A Forthnet  30.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Vodafone  30.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B Cyta Hellas  31.50 msec  0.00%   -1.00 msec  B OTE  31.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B NTUA@GRNET  31.75 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  B Hellas Online  32.25 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  B Wind  33.50 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  B On Telecoms  34.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B Verizon Hellas  204.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E *Group sum*  *547.25 msec*    *Group average*  *45.60 msec*  *0.00%*   *B*



*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Akamai  30.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Cogent Germany  63.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B DE-CIX  64.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B Serverloft Germany  65.00 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  B Cachefly  65.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B LINX  66.50 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  B Hurricane Electric UK  66.50 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  B British Telecom UK  67.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B Host-Europe Germany  67.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Level 3 Germany  69.25 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  B Hetzner Germany  69.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B Google CDN  69.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B Google CDN  70.00 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  B Sprint Nextel France  70.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Verizon Chech  71.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B Wanadoo Netherlands  71.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B NL-IX  71.50 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  B Leaseweb Netherlands  71.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B GEANT UK  71.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B AboveNet Netherlands  71.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B GEANT Netherlands  71.50 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  B PANAP  72.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Tata Communications Germany  72.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Cable&Wireless Germany  73.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Global Crossing Germany  73.50 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  B PCCW Germany  75.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Deutche Telecom Germany  76.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Savvis Germany  76.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C America Online Transit Data Network UK  77.00 msec  0.00%   -4.75 msec  C Tinet UK  77.00 msec  0.00%   -3.25 msec  C OVH  77.00 msec  25.00%  +0.00 msec  C Opentransit France  78.00 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  C Telia Germany  78.75 msec  0.00%   -5.75 msec  C Google CDN  82.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C AMS-IX  84.00 msec  0.00%  +5.50 msec  C ESPANIX  87.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Infostrada Italy  92.00 msec  0.00%  +11.00 msec  C Seabone Italy  101.00 msec  25.00%  +0.00 msec  C RIPN@MSK-IX  114.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Tinet Netherlands  122.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C MIX  129.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Telia US  147.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Verizon US  151.00 msec  0.00%  +5.25 msec  D Yahoo US  153.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D NTT Communications UK  155.25 msec  0.00%   -2.50 msec  D Cogent Communications US  164.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Bell Canada  165.75 msec  0.00%   -1.75 msec  D Qwest US  172.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Rackspace US  173.25 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  D The Planet US  182.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Allstream US  190.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D TW Telecom US  190.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Global Crossing US  200.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E AboveNet US  209.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  E Savvis US  210.50 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  E Sprint Nextel US  210.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Hurricane Electric US  222.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E America Online Transit Data Network US  225.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  E Dreamhost US  230.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E AT&T US  241.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  E Level 3 US  244.25 msec  0.00%   -3.25 msec  E Isnet South Africa  252.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F ChinaNet China  266.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F Softlayer US  275.00 msec  0.00%   -1.75 msec  F XO Communications US  302.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  F AboveNet Japan  349.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  F Maxnet New Zealand  361.50 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  F Pacnet Signapore  373.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F PCCW Hong Kong  377.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F Optus Australia  402.00 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  F Tata Communications US  405.50 msec  0.00%   -1.00 msec  F NTT Communicatons Japan  428.00 msec  0.00%   -3.00 msec  F Telstra Australia  443.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  F *Group sum*  *11199.50 msec*    *Group average*  *153.42 msec*  *0.68%*   *D*



*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Esport-Servers Germany  64.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Multiplay UK  64.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B G-Portal Germany  64.75 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  B K-Play Germany  66.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B Jolt UK  66.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B 247CS Germany  66.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B Bigpoint Germany  67.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B NGZ-Server Germany  68.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B Clanhost Netherlands  70.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B GS-NET Netherlands  71.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B LB-Server Germany  73.25 msec  0.00%  +2.75 msec  B ServerFFS Netherlands  76.50 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  C GC-Server Germany  78.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C Fastweb Italy  79.75 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  C NGI Italy  81.25 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  C Dataplex Hungary  95.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C RDSNET Romania  96.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Gameservers US  139.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D EA US  216.00 msec  0.00%  +3.50 msec  E Valve US  308.75 msec  0.00%   -1.75 msec  F *Group sum*  *1915.50 msec*    *Group average*  *95.78 msec*  *0.00%*   *C*

----------


## gtklocker

Hostlist version  201008232141 by Someonefromhell, v0.47  Host OS & no. of CPUs  GNU/Linux 2.6.36-rc3-20127-g8b8d01d-dirty x86_64 - 2 CPU cores BBRAS  2.169.255.44 (62.169.255.44)    WAN IP  109.242.xxx.xxx ISP & network  TELLAS Telecommunication Services S.A. - 109.242.0.0/17  Advertised via  [coming soon!] Test mode  All tests  Total test duration  129.631 sec Pings per host  5  Ping threads  2 Hosts alive  105 / 105  *Avg. latency*  *132.093 msec* Downloads ran for  5 sec each  *Max. speed*  *6.57 Mbps or 0.82 MB/sec* 
   

*Detailed ping results*

*Spoiler:*





*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Wind  22.10 msec  0.00%  +0.12 msec  A Vivodi  22.93 msec  0.00%  +0.01 msec  A OTE  22.96 msec  0.00%  +0.06 msec  A NTUA@GRNET  22.97 msec  0.00%  +0.20 msec  A On Telecoms  23.66 msec  0.00%  +0.10 msec  A Orange Business Hellas  23.91 msec  0.00%  +0.02 msec  A Hellas Online  24.01 msec  0.00%   -0.09 msec  A Netone  24.20 msec  0.00%  +0.03 msec  A Cyta Hellas  24.24 msec  0.00%  +0.17 msec  A Vodafone  52.58 msec  0.00%   -0.01 msec  B Forthnet  127.92 msec  0.00%   -0.73 msec  D Verizon Hellas  158.34 msec  0.00%  +0.15 msec  D *Group sum*  *549.83 msec*    *Group average*  *45.82 msec*  *0.00%*   *B*



*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Infostrada Italy  47.56 msec  0.00%  +0.18 msec  B MIX  52.47 msec  0.00%   -0.01 msec  B Akamai  66.37 msec  0.00%   -0.76 msec  B Serverloft Germany  66.68 msec  0.00%  +0.80 msec  B DE-CIX  67.58 msec  0.00%  +0.21 msec  B Seabone Italy  68.48 msec  0.00%  +0.70 msec  B Tata Communications Germany  68.48 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B LINX  69.44 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  B Telia Germany  69.69 msec  0.00%   -0.06 msec  B Host-Europe Germany  71.29 msec  0.00%   -0.02 msec  B Google CDN  73.20 msec  0.00%  +0.04 msec  B Tinet Netherlands  74.38 msec  0.00%  +0.03 msec  B Hetzner Germany  75.63 msec  0.00%  +0.01 msec  C AMS-IX  76.01 msec  0.00%   -0.45 msec  C Cogent Germany  76.36 msec  0.00%   -0.13 msec  C Savvis Germany  76.73 msec  0.00%   -0.05 msec  C OVH  76.74 msec  0.00%   -0.56 msec  C Leaseweb Netherlands  77.01 msec  0.00%   -0.06 msec  C Wanadoo Netherlands  78.01 msec  0.00%   -0.17 msec  C AboveNet Netherlands  78.28 msec  0.00%  +0.22 msec  C NL-IX  78.54 msec  0.00%  +0.08 msec  C British Telecom UK  79.08 msec  0.00%  +0.46 msec  C PANAP  80.12 msec  0.00%   -0.40 msec  C Cachefly  80.16 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  C Sprint Nextel France  80.85 msec  0.00%   -0.73 msec  C Google CDN  82.27 msec  0.00%   -0.02 msec  C Verizon Chech  82.87 msec  0.00%  +0.07 msec  C Cable&Wireless Germany  83.04 msec  0.00%   -0.74 msec  C GEANT Netherlands  86.22 msec  0.00%   -1.40 msec  C Tinet UK  86.71 msec  0.00%  +0.55 msec  C GEANT UK  89.24 msec  0.00%  +0.10 msec  C NTT Communications UK  90.92 msec  0.00%  +0.90 msec  C Level 3 Germany  91.07 msec  0.00%   -0.60 msec  C Hurricane Electric UK  93.54 msec  0.00%  +0.54 msec  C Opentransit France  95.02 msec  20.00%  +1.32 msec  C ESPANIX  95.61 msec  0.00%  +0.15 msec  C PCCW Germany  98.84 msec  0.00%  +0.07 msec  C America Online Transit Data Network UK  99.14 msec  0.00%  +0.03 msec  C Global Crossing Germany  101.12 msec  0.00%  +0.03 msec  C Google CDN  101.49 msec  0.00%   -6.34 msec  C Deutche Telecom Germany  115.46 msec  0.00%   -0.02 msec  C RIPN@MSK-IX  121.61 msec  0.00%  +0.16 msec  C Sprint Nextel US  159.79 msec  0.00%   -0.01 msec  D Yahoo US  163.33 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D America Online Transit Data Network US  166.38 msec  0.00%  +0.03 msec  D Telia US  170.24 msec  0.00%  +0.49 msec  D Cogent Communications US  177.51 msec  0.00%  +0.26 msec  D Bell Canada  180.71 msec  0.00%  +0.02 msec  D Verizon US  184.18 msec  0.00%   -0.02 msec  D Rackspace US  185.37 msec  0.00%   -0.66 msec  D Global Crossing US  186.72 msec  0.00%   -0.26 msec  D AT&T US  190.18 msec  0.00%   -0.13 msec  D Qwest US  192.93 msec  0.00%  +1.32 msec  D Softlayer US  201.22 msec  0.00%  +0.22 msec  E Allstream US  201.44 msec  0.00%  +0.03 msec  E The Planet US  205.18 msec  0.00%  +0.01 msec  E Tata Communications US  208.09 msec  0.00%  +0.64 msec  E TW Telecom US  209.15 msec  0.00%  +0.45 msec  E Level 3 US  212.63 msec  0.00%  +0.55 msec  E Dreamhost US  225.63 msec  0.00%   -0.05 msec  E AboveNet US  226.14 msec  0.00%   -0.11 msec  E Hurricane Electric US  228.70 msec  0.00%   -0.20 msec  E XO Communications US  237.99 msec  0.00%  +0.12 msec  E Isnet South Africa  247.49 msec  0.00%  +0.02 msec  E PCCW Hong Kong  315.89 msec  0.00%  +0.01 msec  F ChinaNet China  334.02 msec  0.00%   -0.04 msec  F NTT Communicatons Japan  372.67 msec  0.00%  +3.61 msec  F AboveNet Japan  373.54 msec  0.00%  +0.08 msec  F Optus Australia  385.27 msec  0.00%   -0.05 msec  F Pacnet Signapore  391.29 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Telstra Australia  397.32 msec  0.00%  +0.82 msec  F Savvis US  398.09 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  F Maxnet New Zealand  482.18 msec  0.00%  +0.74 msec  F *Group sum*  *11234.55 msec*    *Group average*  *153.90 msec*  *0.27%*   *D*



*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGI Italy  60.00 msec  0.00%  +0.03 msec  B G-Portal Germany  68.30 msec  0.00%  +0.15 msec  B Bigpoint Germany  73.95 msec  0.00%   -0.08 msec  B Clanhost Netherlands  74.93 msec  0.00%   -0.10 msec  B GS-NET Netherlands  75.44 msec  0.00%  +0.32 msec  C K-Play Germany  75.96 msec  0.00%  +0.03 msec  C ServerFFS Netherlands  76.12 msec  0.00%  +0.08 msec  C 247CS Germany  76.13 msec  0.00%  +0.05 msec  C Fastweb Italy  77.77 msec  0.00%  +0.03 msec  C Esport-Servers Germany  78.28 msec  0.00%  +0.02 msec  C GC-Server Germany  81.17 msec  0.00%  +0.04 msec  C NGZ-Server Germany  81.61 msec  20.00%  +0.01 msec  C Jolt UK  83.63 msec  0.00%  +0.10 msec  C Multiplay UK  89.77 msec  0.00%   -0.61 msec  C LB-Server Germany  89.96 msec  0.00%   -2.32 msec  C RDSNET Romania  107.52 msec  0.00%  +0.23 msec  C Dataplex Hungary  109.00 msec  0.00%   -0.54 msec  C EA US  208.43 msec  0.00%   -0.55 msec  E Gameservers US  245.94 msec  0.00%  +0.10 msec  E Valve US  251.48 msec  0.00%  +0.96 msec  F *Group sum*  *2085.40 msec*    *Group average*  *104.27 msec*  *1.00%*   *C*

----------


## nnn

Ομαδική παράκρουση (για να μην γράψω τίποτα χειρότερο) έπαθαν οι πάροχοι ?
 :Evil:  :Thumb down:

----------


## nnn

*ISP  FORTHnet SA - IP 62.1.2 xxxxx - BBRAS 194.219.231.36 - Network   62.1.0.0/16* *Network Advertised via * *Tinet SpA**Level 3 Communications*Test date and time is Παρασκευή 10-09-2010 and time 21:08:32 - script ver 1.1b download*Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium    - 2 Threads(2 CPUs), List by Someonefromhell, v0.48* *   DNS Server: 193.92.150.3 resolve in 14.2892 ms - NIC Dell Wireless 1390 WLAN Mini-Card 54 Mbps**Time to fetch webpage 1,21 seconds* 
prepend info

*Spoiler:*





8359 3257 1241 1241





Ping results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





*MOS (mean opinion score), is scaled from 5=best to 1=worst*
*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  8 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,40Wind  116.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,34On Telecoms  8.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Vivodi  7.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Forthnet  7.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  A  UP  4,40OTE  7.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Netone  6 ms  25 %   0 ms  A  DOWN  1,62NTUA@GRNET  8 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,40Vodafone  96.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Orange Business Hellas  129.5 ms  0 %  -3 ms  D  DOWN  4,34Verizon Hellas  130.75 ms  0 %  11 ms  D  UP  4,31Cyta Hellas  7.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40*Total ping time is*  533.25 ms     




*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





DE-CIX  60 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37AMS-IX  62 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37LINX  77.75 ms  0 %  -2 ms  C  DOWN  4,37NL-IX  88.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  UP  4,35RIPN@MSK-IX  106 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,35ESPANIX  96 ms  0 %  -2 ms  C  DOWN  4,35MIX  74.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,36PANAP  71.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,37Akamai  26.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  A  UP  4,39Cachefly  60.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Google CDN  48.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Google CDN  87.25 ms  0 %  -32 ms  C  UP  4,39Google CDN  77 ms  0 %  3 ms  C  UP  4,36Yahoo US  161 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,29AT&T US  168 ms  0 %  -2 ms  D  UP  4,28Global Crossing US  171.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,25Level 3 US  182.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  DOWN  4,21Telia US  149.25 ms  0 %  -2 ms  D  DOWN  4,32Qwest US  177 ms  0 %  6 ms  D  DOWN  4,21Tata Communications US  209 ms  0 %  -5 ms  E  UP  4,18Verizon US  150.25 ms  0 %  3 ms  D  UP  4,30Savvis US  171.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  DOWN  4,25America Online Transit Data Network US  146.75 ms  0 %  3 ms  D  DOWN  4,31Cogent Communications US  148.75 ms  0 %  -2 ms  D  DOWN  4,32Hurricane Electric US  228 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  DOWN  4,08AboveNet US  216.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  DOWN  4,12XO Communications US  220.5 ms  0 %  -3 ms  E  DOWN  4,12Sprint Nextel US  140.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,32Allstream US  166 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,28TW Telecom US  215.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  UP  4,11Deutche Telecom Germany  83 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Global Crossing Germany  57.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Cogent Germany  64.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Telia Germany  59.25 ms  0 %  -7 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Level 3 Germany  58 ms  0 %  -3 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Tata Communications Germany  57.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Savvis Germany  72.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,36Cable&Wireless Germany  67.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37PCCW Germany  60 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37NTT Communications UK  74.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,36America Online Transit Data Network UK  72 ms  0 %  -4 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Tinet UK  74.5 ms  0 %  5 ms  B  DOWN  4,36GEANT UK  72.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37British Telecom UK  82 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Hurricane Electric UK  80.25 ms  0 %  6 ms  C  UP  4,35Tinet Netherlands  69.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37AboveNet Netherlands  68.75 ms  0 %  -9 ms  B  UP  4,38Wanadoo Netherlands  83.5 ms  0 %  -8 ms  C  UP  4,37GEANT Netherlands  70 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Opentransit France  85.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36Sprint Nextel France  75.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36Seabone Italy  49.75 ms  0 %  -2 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Infostrada Italy  89.5 ms  0 %  35 ms  C  DOWN  4,29Telstra Australia  376 ms  0 %  6 ms  F  UP  3,37Optus Australia  373.25 ms  0 %  6 ms  F  UP  3,39NTT Communicatons Japan  340 ms  0 %  -1 ms  F  DOWN  3,62AboveNet Japan  359 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  UP  3,52Verizon Chech  67.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37ChinaNet China  383.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  DOWN  3,39PCCW Hong Kong  329.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  DOWN  3,66Pacnet Signapore  382.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  F  UP  3,41Isnet South Africa  253 ms  0 %  -6 ms  F  DOWN  4,03Maxnet New Zealand  460.25 ms  0 %  -34 ms  F  UP  3,35Bell Canada  230 ms  0 %  5 ms  E  DOWN  4,03Leaseweb Netherlands  69.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37The Planet US  185 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,23Softlayer US  191.25 ms  0 %  4 ms  D  UP  4,17Dreamhost US  246.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  DOWN  4,01Rackspace US  176 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,25Serverloft Germany  58.25 ms  0 %  -2 ms  B  UP  4,38Host-Europe Germany  61.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  B  UP  4,37Hetzner Germany  59 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37OVH  86.25 ms  0 %  -4 ms  C  UP  4,36*Total ping time is*  10274.25 ms     




*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGI Italy  75.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36Fastweb Italy  78.5 ms  0 %  -8 ms  C  UP  4,37NGZ-Server Germany  54 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,38K-Play Germany  61.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37GC-Server Germany  90.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  UP  4,35247CS Germany  78.5 ms  0 %  4 ms  C  UP  4,36Esport-Servers Germany  59.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37LB-Server Germany  52.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,38G-Portal Germany  60 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Jolt UK  84.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  C  UP  4,36Multiplay UK  83 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36ServerFFS Netherlands  78.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  C  UP  4,36GS-NET Netherlands  74.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,36Clanhost Netherlands  72.5 ms  0 %  15 ms  B  UP  4,35RDSNET Romania  93 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,35Dataplex Hungary  64 ms  25 %   11 ms  B  DOWN  1,54EA US  189.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,21Valve US  235 ms  0 %  -1 ms  E  DOWN  4,06Gameservers US  149.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  DOWN  4,31Bigpoint Germany  68 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37*Total ping time is*  1802.25 ms     



*Total ping time is* *12609.75 ms*  9  36  24  19  8  9Greek servers  533.25  48,48 msInternational servers  10274.25  142,70 msGameservers  1802.25  94,86 ms



*Total ping time is* *12609.75 ms* *120,09 ms**Packet loss 0,53 %* 


Speedtest results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





Test date and time is Παρασκευή 10-09-2010 and time 21:09:52Free Fr   1,50Mirrorservice   0,22Apple   1,50Nvidia   0,23Microsoft   0,37LeaseWeb   0,11ServerBoost   0,82ThinkBroadband   0,46Cachefly   1,13Ovh   0,94UoCrete   1,92Forthnet   1,80Otenet   2,01RootBSD   0,73



Detailed results for multihosts(Line capacity)

*Spoiler:*





 Host list by Someonefromhellftp://ftp.free.fr/ 0.3 MB/sftp://ftp.ovh.net/ 0.25 MB/sftp://ftp.hosteurope.de/ 0.1 MB/sftp://mirror.leaseweb.com/ 0.1 MB/sftp://ftp.sunet.se/ 0.05 MB/sftp://ftp.mirrorservice.org/ 0.3 MB/sftp://ftp.uni-kl.de/ 0.15 MB/sftp://ftp.funet.fi/ 0.05 MB/sftp://ftp5.gwdg.de/ 0.25 MB/sftp://mirror.sov.uk.goscomb.net/ 0.15 MB/s



*Average speed for 14 hosts*  0,98 MB/s  8 Mbps *Line speed for 10 hosts (Line Capacity)*  1,70 MB/s  14 Mbps

----------


## gtklocker

*Spoiler:*




			Με κουρεψάααααααααααααααααααααααααν! Με κλάδεψάααααααααααααααααααααααν!  :Crying: 






Hostlist version  201009091455 by Someonefromhell, v0.48  Host OS & no. of CPUs  Windows 7 x64 - 2 CPU cores BBRAS  62.169.255.45  WAN IP  91.140.xxx.xxx ISP & network  TELLAS Telecommunication Services S.A. - 91.140.64.0/20  Advertised via  [coming soon!] Test mode  All tests  Total test duration  191.642 sec Pings per host  4  Ping threads  2 Hosts alive  105 / 105  *Avg. latency*  *129.772 msec* Downloads ran for  10 sec each  *Max. speed*  *5.78 Mbps or 0.72 MB/sec* 
   

*Detailed ping results*

*Spoiler:*





*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





OTE  18.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Vivodi  18.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  A Hellas Online  19.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Netone  19.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Cyta Hellas  20.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  A NTUA@GRNET  21.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A On Telecoms  21.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  A Orange Business Hellas  22.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Wind  25.00 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  A Vodafone  54.00 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  B Forthnet  142.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D Verizon Hellas  147.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D *Group sum*  *530.25 msec*    *Group average*  *44.19 msec*  *0.00%*   *B*



*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





MIX  65.00 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  B Akamai  65.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B Cachefly  67.00 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  B Infostrada Italy  67.75 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  B Telia Germany  72.00 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  B Serverloft Germany  72.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Cogent Germany  74.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B AboveNet Netherlands  75.00 msec  0.00%   -1.00 msec  C Leaseweb Netherlands  76.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C Level 3 Germany  77.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C NL-IX  77.25 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  C Host-Europe Germany  77.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C AMS-IX  77.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Tata Communications Germany  78.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Cable&Wireless Germany  79.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Savvis Germany  79.50 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  C Tinet UK  79.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Wanadoo Netherlands  80.75 msec  0.00%   -2.50 msec  C DE-CIX  81.00 msec  0.00%   -3.00 msec  C OVH  81.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Hetzner Germany  82.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C Tinet Netherlands  82.50 msec  0.00%  +2.25 msec  C Google CDN  82.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C GEANT Netherlands  82.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Google CDN  84.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Global Crossing Germany  85.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Google CDN  85.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Deutche Telecom Germany  85.25 msec  0.00%  +1.75 msec  C Verizon Chech  85.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Sprint Nextel France  88.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C LINX  88.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C GEANT UK  89.00 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  C America Online Transit Data Network UK  91.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C Opentransit France  92.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C NTT Communications UK  93.75 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  C PANAP  95.25 msec  0.00%  +5.00 msec  C ESPANIX  95.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C PCCW Germany  102.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C British Telecom UK  102.50 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  C Hurricane Electric UK  106.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Seabone Italy  117.75 msec  0.00%  +4.25 msec  C RIPN@MSK-IX  120.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Sprint Nextel US  160.00 msec  0.00%   -1.25 msec  D Yahoo US  163.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D America Online Transit Data Network US  163.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Telia US  166.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Global Crossing US  168.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Cogent Communications US  170.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D AT&T US  182.50 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  D Bell Canada  183.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D Qwest US  187.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Savvis US  190.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D The Planet US  191.50 msec  0.00%   -1.50 msec  D Verizon US  195.25 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  D Allstream US  197.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Rackspace US  201.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  E Softlayer US  205.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  E TW Telecom US  212.25 msec  0.00%   -1.75 msec  E Dreamhost US  220.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  E Hurricane Electric US  223.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Level 3 US  228.33 msec  25.00%  +0.33 msec  E AboveNet US  229.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E Tata Communications US  236.75 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  E XO Communications US  255.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F Isnet South Africa  265.00 msec  0.00%   -1.25 msec  F ChinaNet China  294.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F Maxnet New Zealand  367.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  F AboveNet Japan  370.25 msec  0.00%  +10.75 msec  F NTT Communicatons Japan  374.75 msec  0.00%  +3.50 msec  F PCCW Hong Kong  379.50 msec  0.00%   -1.50 msec  F Optus Australia  379.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F Pacnet Signapore  395.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Telstra Australia  398.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F *Group sum*  *11099.83 msec*    *Group average*  *152.05 msec*  *0.34%*   *D*



*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Multiplay UK  71.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B NGI Italy  72.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B K-Play Germany  74.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B 247CS Germany  75.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C G-Portal Germany  76.25 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  C Esport-Servers Germany  76.75 msec  0.00%   -1.25 msec  C GS-NET Netherlands  77.50 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  C LB-Server Germany  78.00 msec  0.00%  +2.00 msec  C Bigpoint Germany  78.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C NGZ-Server Germany  79.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Clanhost Netherlands  80.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Jolt UK  86.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C Fastweb Italy  87.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C GC-Server Germany  87.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C ServerFFS Netherlands  88.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C Dataplex Hungary  101.00 msec  0.00%  +1.50 msec  C RDSNET Romania  111.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C Gameservers US  158.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D EA US  183.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Valve US  252.00 msec  0.00%   -2.50 msec  F *Group sum*  *1996.00 msec*    *Group average*  *99.80 msec*  *0.00%*   *C*

----------


## Lagman

> Αν δεν πειράχτηκε από βλάβη καλωδίου κάποιος τον άρπαξε, μιλάμε για πεντακάθαρη γραμμή 10 χρόνια τώρα, από εποχής ISDN.
> 
> ........Auto merged post: nnn πρόσθεσε 23 λεπτά και 20 δε


Εκείνο το bannerακι που λέγαμε, θα μετράει πόσες φορές έχεις πρόβλημα με την forthnet ;  :ROFL: 
10 χρόνια γραμμή και δεν έχει βρομίσει ; την καθαρίζεις καθόλου ; λολ

----------


## nnn

με χλωρίνη  :Razz:  :Razz: 

*ISP  FORTHnet SA - IP 62.1.2 xxxxx - BBRAS 194.219.231.36 - Network   62.1.0.0/16* *Network Advertised via * *Tinet SpA**Level 3 Communications*Test date and time is Παρασκευή 10-09-2010 and time 23:07:36 - script ver 1.1b download*Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium    - 2 Threads(2 CPUs)* *   DNS Server: 193.92.150.3 resolve in 9.9991 ms - NIC Dell Wireless 1390 WLAN Mini-Card 54 Mbps**Time to fetch webpage 1,42 seconds - Line Capacity 1,90 MB/s, 15 Mbps*  
prepend info

*Spoiler:*





8359 3257 1241 1241





........Auto merged post: nnn πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 20 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........


*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online   0.183 msWind   0.2054 msOn Telecoms   0.2082 msVivodi   0.1892 msForthnet   8.7152 msOTE   8.3462 msNetone   10.2818 msNTUA@GRNET   9.2723 msVodafone   0.2592 msOrange Business Hellas   0.1791 msVerizon Hellas   0.1825 msCyta Hellas   0.1842 msDE-CIX   0.178 msAMS-IX   0.1819 msLINX   0.1825 msNL-IX   8.7017 msRIPN@MSK-IX   0.1853 msESPANIX   8.5612 msMIX   8.3529 msPANAP   8.8479 msAkamai   8.8148 msCachefly   9.3048 msGoogle CDN   0.1786 msGoogle CDN   0.1836 msGoogle CDN   0.1808 msYahoo US   0.1802 msAT&T US   0.187 msGlobal Crossing US   0.1797 msLevel 3 US   8.5024 msTelia US   0.1886 msQwest US   8.6267 msTata Communications US   0.183 msVerizon US   0.1842 msSavvis US   9.0539 msAmerica Online Transit Data Network US   0.1864 msCogent Communications US   0.1853 msHurricane Electric US   8.4285 msAboveNet US   0.1836 msXO Communications US   0.1836 msSprint Nextel US   0.1814 msAllstream US   0.1847 msTW Telecom US   0.1836 msDeutche Telecom Germany   0.187 msGlobal Crossing Germany   0.1814 msCogent Germany   0.1909 msTelia Germany   0.1864 msLevel 3 Germany   0.187 msTata Communications Germany   0.1898 msSavvis Germany   0.2004 msCable&Wireless Germany   9.2365 msPCCW Germany   0.1931 msNTT Communications UK   0.2206 msAmerica Online Transit Data Network UK   0.1819 msTinet UK   0.1842 msGEANT UK   0.1858 msBritish Telecom UK   0.1892 msHurricane Electric UK   0.1842 msTinet Netherlands   0.2077 msAboveNet Netherlands   0.1858 msWanadoo Netherlands   0.1825 msGEANT Netherlands   0.1858 msOpentransit France   10.4576 msSprint Nextel France   0.1853 msSeabone Italy   9.064 msInfostrada Italy   0.1881 msTelstra Australia   0.1881 msOptus Australia   0.187 msNTT Communicatons Japan   0.1903 msAboveNet Japan   0.1993 msVerizon Chech   0.2054 msChinaNet China   0.1926 msPCCW Hong Kong   0.1948 msPacnet Signapore   0.1998 msIsnet South Africa   0.1903 msMaxnet New Zealand   0.2144 msBell Canada   0.1948 msLeaseweb Netherlands   9.9705 msThe Planet US   8.7997 msSoftlayer US   0.1875 msDreamhost US   0.1892 msRackspace US   9.8149 msServerloft Germany   0.1842 msHost-Europe Germany   0.1858 msHetzner Germany   0.1875 msOVH   0.1808 msNGI Italy   0.1819 msFastweb Italy   0.1847 msNGZ-Server Germany   10.0539 msK-Play Germany   8.0589 msGC-Server Germany   8.139 ms247CS Germany   9.3182 msEsport-Servers Germany   0.1881 msLB-Server Germany   0.1836 msG-Portal Germany   0.2026 msJolt UK   9.298 msMultiplay UK   9.6312 msServerFFS Netherlands   0.1954 msGS-NET Netherlands   0.1909 msClanhost Netherlands   0.1914 msRDSNET Romania   0.192 msDataplex Hungary   0.1881 msEA US   8.9005 msValve US   9.1665 msGameservers US   8.7661 msBigpoint Germany   0.1903 ms



*    193.92.150.3, Server:  nsher.forthnet.gr, Average time 2,64 ms*

----------


## deniSun

Hostlist version  201009091455 by Someonefromhell, v0.48  Host OS & no. of CPUs  Windows 7 x86 - 2 CPU cores BBRAS  80.106.108.38  WAN IP  94.68.xxx.xxx ISP & network  OTEnet S.A. Multiprotocol Backbone &amp; ISP - 94.68.0.0/16  Advertised via  [coming soon!] Test mode  All tests  Total test duration  159.927 sec Pings per host  4  Ping threads  4 Hosts alive  105 / 105  *Avg. latency*  *118.524 msec* Downloads ran for  10 sec each  *Max. speed*  *16.17 Mbps or 2.02 MB/sec* 
   

*Detailed ping results*

*Spoiler:*





*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





OTE  26.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Wind  27.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Orange Business Hellas  27.75 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  A Vodafone  28.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  A Vivodi  28.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  A NTUA@GRNET  28.25 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  A On Telecoms  28.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  A Cyta Hellas  28.75 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  A Hellas Online  28.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  A Netone  29.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  A Forthnet  33.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B Verizon Hellas  128.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D *Group sum*  *443.00 msec*    *Group average*  *36.92 msec*  *0.00%*   *B*



*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Akamai  27.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A DE-CIX  64.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Cachefly  65.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B Serverloft Germany  65.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B LINX  66.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B Cogent Germany  66.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Google CDN  67.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B Hurricane Electric UK  68.00 msec  0.00%  +1.50 msec  B Host-Europe Germany  68.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Google CDN  69.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Level 3 Germany  69.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Hetzner Germany  70.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B PANAP  71.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Google CDN  72.00 msec  0.00%  +2.75 msec  B NL-IX  72.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B Telia Germany  72.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B AboveNet Netherlands  73.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B Leaseweb Netherlands  73.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B Verizon Chech  73.00 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  B British Telecom UK  73.25 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  B NTT Communications UK  73.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B America Online Transit Data Network UK  74.50 msec  0.00%   -4.00 msec  B Sprint Nextel France  74.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B AMS-IX  74.75 msec  0.00%   -1.00 msec  B Deutche Telecom Germany  75.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Cable&Wireless Germany  75.75 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  C Tinet Netherlands  75.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C GEANT UK  76.00 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  C Tinet UK  76.50 msec  0.00%  +2.25 msec  C GEANT Netherlands  77.00 msec  0.00%   -1.00 msec  C OVH  77.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C PCCW Germany  77.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C Global Crossing Germany  79.00 msec  0.00%   -1.75 msec  C Savvis Germany  79.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C Wanadoo Netherlands  79.75 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  C Tata Communications Germany  81.25 msec  0.00%  +8.50 msec  C Opentransit France  81.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C MIX  86.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C ESPANIX  87.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Infostrada Italy  88.25 msec  0.00%   -4.25 msec  C RIPN@MSK-IX  117.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Seabone Italy  123.25 msec  0.00%   -2.25 msec  C Sprint Nextel US  138.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D Telia US  146.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D America Online Transit Data Network US  150.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D Yahoo US  154.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Global Crossing US  154.75 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  D Bell Canada  164.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Verizon US  165.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D Cogent Communications US  168.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Savvis US  170.50 msec  50.00%   -1.50 msec  D The Planet US  170.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D AT&T US  171.75 msec  0.00%  +1.75 msec  D Rackspace US  173.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Softlayer US  174.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Qwest US  181.50 msec  0.00%   -1.50 msec  D Level 3 US  188.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D TW Telecom US  191.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Allstream US  193.25 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  D AboveNet US  212.25 msec  0.00%  +2.50 msec  E Dreamhost US  220.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  E Hurricane Electric US  221.75 msec  0.00%   -1.75 msec  E XO Communications US  227.75 msec  0.00%   -2.00 msec  E Tata Communications US  230.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Isnet South Africa  249.25 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  E ChinaNet China  287.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F Maxnet New Zealand  331.75 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  F NTT Communicatons Japan  339.50 msec  0.00%  +2.75 msec  F AboveNet Japan  349.50 msec  0.00%   -1.00 msec  F PCCW Hong Kong  367.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F Optus Australia  371.75 msec  0.00%   -2.75 msec  F Pacnet Signapore  372.25 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  F Telstra Australia  397.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F *Group sum*  *10197.00 msec*    *Group average*  *139.68 msec*  *0.68%*   *D*



*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Multiplay UK  65.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B G-Portal Germany  66.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B Jolt UK  66.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B 247CS Germany  67.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B K-Play Germany  67.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B Esport-Servers Germany  68.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B NGZ-Server Germany  68.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Bigpoint Germany  69.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B GS-NET Netherlands  72.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B Clanhost Netherlands  73.25 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  B LB-Server Germany  75.25 msec  0.00%  +2.75 msec  C ServerFFS Netherlands  78.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C GC-Server Germany  79.00 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  C Fastweb Italy  81.00 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  C NGI Italy  82.25 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  C Dataplex Hungary  95.25 msec  0.00%  +2.25 msec  C RDSNET Romania  98.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C Gameservers US  139.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D EA US  174.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Valve US  217.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E *Group sum*  *1805.00 msec*    *Group average*  *90.25 msec*  *0.00%*   *C*

----------


## antonis556

Hostlist version  201009091455 by Someonefromhell, v0.48  Host OS & no. of CPUs  Windows XP x86 - 3 CPU cores BBRAS  N/A (non-responsive BBRAS)  WAN IP  92.118.xxx.xxx ISP & network  ON S.A. - 92.118.160.0/19  Advertised via  [coming soon!] Test mode  All tests  Total test duration  158.438 sec Pings per host  4  Ping threads  4 Hosts alive  105 / 105  *Avg. latency*  *117.243 msec* Downloads ran for  10 sec each  *Max. speed*  *11.50 Mbps or 1.44 MB/sec* 
   

*Detailed ping results*

*Spoiler:*





*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NTUA@GRNET  6.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A On Telecoms  6.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  A Forthnet  7.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Wind  7.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A OTE  7.50 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  A Vodafone  7.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Netone  7.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Hellas Online  7.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Vivodi  8.25 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  A Cyta Hellas  76.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Orange Business Hellas  109.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C Verizon Hellas  135.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D *Group sum*  *386.25 msec*    *Group average*  *32.19 msec*  *0.00%*   *B*



*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Seabone Italy  51.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Cachefly  56.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Hurricane Electric UK  58.00 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  B LINX  60.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Akamai  63.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Telia Germany  64.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Wanadoo Netherlands  65.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Serverloft Germany  65.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Leaseweb Netherlands  65.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B British Telecom UK  66.00 msec  0.00%   -1.00 msec  B PANAP  66.75 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  B NL-IX  67.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B OVH  68.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B America Online Transit Data Network UK  68.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Tinet UK  68.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Hetzner Germany  68.50 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  B GEANT UK  68.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B NTT Communications UK  69.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B AboveNet Netherlands  70.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Google CDN  70.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B Google CDN  71.25 msec  0.00%   -1.00 msec  B DE-CIX  72.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Google CDN  73.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B AMS-IX  75.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C MIX  75.75 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  C Sprint Nextel France  76.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C PCCW Germany  76.50 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  C Global Crossing Germany  76.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Host-Europe Germany  77.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Tinet Netherlands  80.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Infostrada Italy  81.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C GEANT Netherlands  83.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C ESPANIX  83.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Level 3 Germany  84.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C Tata Communications Germany  85.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Opentransit France  85.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Savvis Germany  86.25 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  C Verizon Chech  88.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Deutche Telecom Germany  89.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Cable&Wireless Germany  90.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C RIPN@MSK-IX  107.00 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  C Yahoo US  148.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Global Crossing US  149.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D America Online Transit Data Network US  151.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Verizon US  151.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Telia US  151.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Sprint Nextel US  152.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Cogent Germany  153.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Cogent Communications US  163.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Savvis US  166.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D AT&T US  167.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D The Planet US  171.25 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  D Bell Canada  175.50 msec  0.00%   -1.00 msec  D Qwest US  175.75 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  D Softlayer US  178.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D Rackspace US  182.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Allstream US  184.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Level 3 US  189.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D TW Telecom US  196.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D AboveNet US  206.00 msec  0.00%  +13.00 msec  E XO Communications US  215.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  E Hurricane Electric US  215.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  E Tata Communications US  224.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  E Dreamhost US  228.25 msec  0.00%   -1.00 msec  E Isnet South Africa  259.75 msec  0.00%   -1.50 msec  F ChinaNet China  303.00 msec  0.00%  +6.00 msec  F Maxnet New Zealand  326.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F AboveNet Japan  336.50 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  F NTT Communicatons Japan  345.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Telstra Australia  364.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  F Optus Australia  364.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Pacnet Signapore  366.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F PCCW Hong Kong  389.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F *Group sum*  *10175.00 msec*    *Group average*  *139.38 msec*  *0.00%*   *D*



*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Multiplay UK  52.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Jolt UK  57.50 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  B G-Portal Germany  60.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B GS-NET Netherlands  62.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Clanhost Netherlands  62.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B NGZ-Server Germany  64.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B Esport-Servers Germany  65.00 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  B K-Play Germany  65.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B LB-Server Germany  66.50 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  B Bigpoint Germany  67.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B 247CS Germany  70.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B ServerFFS Netherlands  71.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B GC-Server Germany  73.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Fastweb Italy  75.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C NGI Italy  91.25 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  C RDSNET Romania  94.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Dataplex Hungary  96.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Gameservers US  145.00 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  D EA US  182.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Valve US  226.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  E *Group sum*  *1749.25 msec*    *Group average*  *87.46 msec*  *0.00%*   *C*

----------


## andreyas

Hostlist version  201009091455 by Someonefromhell, v0.48  Host OS & no. of CPUs  Windows XP x86 - 2 CPU cores BBRAS  bbras-llu-kln-23L0.forthnet.gr [194.219.231.61]  WAN IP  77.49.xxx.xxx ISP & network  FORTHnet - 77.49.0.0/17  Advertised via  [coming soon!] Test mode  All tests  Total test duration  164.344 sec Pings per host  4  Ping threads  4 Hosts alive  105 / 105  *Avg. latency*  *139.581 msec* Downloads ran for  10 sec each  *Max. speed*  *15.13 Mbps or 1.89 MB/sec* 
   

*Detailed ping results*

*Spoiler:*





*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Forthnet  30.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B NTUA@GRNET  30.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B OTE  30.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B Netone  30.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Cyta Hellas  30.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Vivodi  30.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Hellas Online  30.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B On Telecoms  31.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Vodafone  113.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Wind  128.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Orange Business Hellas  143.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Verizon Hellas  144.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D *Group sum*  *773.75 msec*    *Group average*  *64.48 msec*  *0.00%*   *B*



*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Akamai  29.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Google CDN  71.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Serverloft Germany  71.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Global Crossing Germany  71.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B DE-CIX  71.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Tata Communications Germany  72.00 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  B Telia Germany  74.00 msec  0.00%   -2.00 msec  B Level 3 Germany  74.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Verizon Chech  78.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C GEANT Netherlands  78.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C AboveNet Netherlands  78.75 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  C Leaseweb Netherlands  78.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C AMS-IX  78.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Host-Europe Germany  79.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C PANAP  80.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Seabone Italy  80.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Opentransit France  81.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Hetzner Germany  81.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C Cachefly  82.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Google CDN  85.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C America Online Transit Data Network UK  86.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C GEANT UK  86.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Savvis Germany  88.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C Wanadoo Netherlands  88.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C NTT Communications UK  89.00 msec  0.00%   -4.25 msec  C Google CDN  90.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Tinet Netherlands  91.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C OVH  91.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C MIX  93.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Deutche Telecom Germany  95.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Cogent Germany  96.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Cable&Wireless Germany  96.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C LINX  98.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Sprint Nextel France  98.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C PCCW Germany  99.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C Tinet UK  103.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C NL-IX  103.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Hurricane Electric UK  104.00 msec  0.00%  +2.50 msec  C British Telecom UK  104.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C ESPANIX  106.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Infostrada Italy  109.25 msec  0.00%  +2.75 msec  C RIPN@MSK-IX  127.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Sprint Nextel US  161.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Verizon US  161.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Telia US  162.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D America Online Transit Data Network US  163.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Cogent Communications US  172.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Global Crossing US  176.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D AT&T US  180.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Yahoo US  180.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Allstream US  182.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Savvis US  186.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Qwest US  192.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Softlayer US  193.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Rackspace US  194.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D The Planet US  194.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Level 3 US  200.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Tata Communications US  208.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E TW Telecom US  221.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E AboveNet US  234.25 msec  0.00%  +4.25 msec  E XO Communications US  235.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Bell Canada  243.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  E Dreamhost US  249.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Hurricane Electric US  264.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Isnet South Africa  298.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  F PCCW Hong Kong  345.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F NTT Communicatons Japan  349.75 msec  0.00%   -2.00 msec  F Maxnet New Zealand  350.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F AboveNet Japan  366.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F Telstra Australia  384.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F Optus Australia  384.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Pacnet Signapore  390.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F ChinaNet China  444.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F *Group sum*  *11321.75 msec*    *Group average*  *155.09 msec*  *0.00%*   *D*



*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Esport-Servers Germany  71.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B G-Portal Germany  71.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B K-Play Germany  73.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B GS-NET Netherlands  78.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Clanhost Netherlands  78.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Bigpoint Germany  79.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C NGI Italy  80.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C ServerFFS Netherlands  82.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Jolt UK  91.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C GC-Server Germany  91.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C Dataplex Hungary  93.50 msec  0.00%   -3.00 msec  C 247CS Germany  97.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C NGZ-Server Germany  98.00 msec  25.00%   -1.67 msec  C Multiplay UK  100.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C RDSNET Romania  100.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C Gameservers US  170.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D EA US  196.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Valve US  245.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Fastweb Italy  249.00 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  E LB-Server Germany  412.00 msec  50.00%   -4.00 msec  F *Group sum*  *2560.50 msec*    *Group average*  *128.03 msec*  *3.75%*   *D*

----------


## deniSun

Hostlist version  201009091455 by Someonefromhell, v0.48  Host OS & no. of CPUs  Windows 7 x86 - 2 CPU cores BBRAS  80.106.108.38  WAN IP  94.68.xxx.xxx ISP & network  OTEnet S.A. Multiprotocol Backbone &amp; ISP - 94.68.0.0/16  Advertised via  [coming soon!] Test mode  All tests  Total test duration  159.068 sec Pings per host  4  Ping threads  4 Hosts alive  105 / 105  *Avg. latency*  *119.2 msec* Downloads ran for  10 sec each  *Max. speed*  *16.22 Mbps or 2.03 MB/sec* 
   

*Detailed ping results*

*Spoiler:*





*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





OTE  27.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  A Vodafone  27.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A NTUA@GRNET  27.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Forthnet  28.00 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  A Orange Business Hellas  28.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Cyta Hellas  28.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Vivodi  28.75 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  A Netone  29.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  A On Telecoms  29.25 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  A Hellas Online  30.25 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  B Wind  35.25 msec  0.00%  +4.75 msec  B Verizon Hellas  129.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D *Group sum*  *448.00 msec*    *Group average*  *37.33 msec*  *0.00%*   *B*



*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Akamai  31.50 msec  0.00%  +5.50 msec  B Cogent Germany  65.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B DE-CIX  65.25 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  B Serverloft Germany  65.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B LINX  66.50 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  B Host-Europe Germany  68.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B British Telecom UK  68.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Level 3 Germany  68.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Hurricane Electric UK  69.00 msec  0.00%  +1.50 msec  B Google CDN  69.25 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  B Hetzner Germany  70.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Tinet UK  70.75 msec  0.00%   -1.75 msec  B Google CDN  70.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B America Online Transit Data Network UK  71.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B GEANT UK  71.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Telia Germany  71.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B Tata Communications Germany  72.25 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  B NL-IX  72.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B PANAP  72.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B NTT Communications UK  72.75 msec  0.00%   -1.00 msec  B Cable&Wireless Germany  73.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B AboveNet Netherlands  73.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Cachefly  73.25 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  B AMS-IX  73.50 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  B Opentransit France  73.50 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  B Leaseweb Netherlands  74.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B PCCW Germany  74.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Google CDN  74.75 msec  0.00%   -3.50 msec  B Tinet Netherlands  75.75 msec  0.00%   -2.25 msec  C Global Crossing Germany  76.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Deutche Telecom Germany  76.25 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  C OVH  77.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Verizon Chech  77.50 msec  0.00%   -1.50 msec  C Savvis Germany  77.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C ESPANIX  87.50 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  C Infostrada Italy  88.50 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  C MIX  89.50 msec  0.00%   -2.75 msec  C GEANT Netherlands  99.00 msec  0.00%   -25.50 msec  C Wanadoo Netherlands  101.75 msec  0.00%   -21.50 msec  C Sprint Nextel France  114.50 msec  0.00%  +31.75 msec  C RIPN@MSK-IX  116.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Seabone Italy  117.25 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  C Sprint Nextel US  137.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Telia US  146.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D America Online Transit Data Network US  147.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Verizon US  150.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Global Crossing US  154.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D Yahoo US  155.25 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  D AT&T US  161.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Cogent Communications US  165.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Savvis US  167.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D Qwest US  171.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D The Planet US  172.00 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  D Bell Canada  172.50 msec  0.00%   -2.25 msec  D Rackspace US  173.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D Softlayer US  174.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D Level 3 US  188.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D Allstream US  192.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D TW Telecom US  192.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D Hurricane Electric US  214.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E AboveNet US  215.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Dreamhost US  223.50 msec  0.00%  +1.50 msec  E XO Communications US  223.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Tata Communications US  229.75 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  E Isnet South Africa  247.25 msec  0.00%  +11.00 msec  E ChinaNet China  297.50 msec  0.00%   -1.00 msec  F Maxnet New Zealand  326.25 msec  0.00%   -1.25 msec  F NTT Communicatons Japan  340.75 msec  0.00%   -8.25 msec  F AboveNet Japan  348.25 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  F Optus Australia  372.50 msec  0.00%  +3.00 msec  F PCCW Hong Kong  378.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  F Pacnet Signapore  389.25 msec  0.00%   -6.25 msec  F Telstra Australia  399.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  F *Group sum*  *10244.75 msec*    *Group average*  *140.34 msec*  *0.00%*   *D*



*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Esport-Servers Germany  65.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B Multiplay UK  65.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B 247CS Germany  67.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Jolt UK  67.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B G-Portal Germany  67.50 msec  0.00%   -1.25 msec  B K-Play Germany  68.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Bigpoint Germany  69.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Clanhost Netherlands  74.00 msec  0.00%   -1.50 msec  B ServerFFS Netherlands  76.25 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  C GS-NET Netherlands  77.25 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  C LB-Server Germany  79.25 msec  0.00%   -7.25 msec  C NGZ-Server Germany  79.50 msec  0.00%  +3.00 msec  C Fastweb Italy  79.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C NGI Italy  82.00 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  C GC-Server Germany  82.75 msec  0.00%   -1.00 msec  C Dataplex Hungary  93.00 msec  0.00%   -1.25 msec  C RDSNET Romania  98.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Gameservers US  138.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D EA US  174.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D Valve US  217.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E *Group sum*  *1823.25 msec*    *Group average*  *91.16 msec*  *0.00%*   *C*

----------


## JULIANIK

Hostlist version  201009091455 by Someonefromhell, v0.48  Host OS & no. of CPUs  --------------------------- BBRAS  ----------------------------------------------  WAN IP  79.103.xxx.xxx ISP & network  FORTHnet ----------------  Advertised via  [coming soon!] Test mode  All tests  Total test duration  97.125 sec Pings per host  4  Ping threads  4 Hosts alive  105 / 105  *Avg. latency*  *138.183 msec* Downloads ran for  10 sec each  *Max. speed*  *17.19 Mbps or 2.15 MB/sec* 
   

*Detailed ping results*

*Spoiler:*





*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Forthnet  35.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B NTUA@GRNET  35.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B OTE  36.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B On Telecoms  36.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Hellas Online  36.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Cyta Hellas  81.75 msec  0.00%   -1.25 msec  C Netone  83.00 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  C Vivodi  87.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Wind  116.25 msec  0.00%  +1.75 msec  C Vodafone  117.50 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  C Verizon Hellas  145.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Orange Business Hellas  145.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D *Group sum*  *955.00 msec*    *Group average*  *79.58 msec*  *0.00%*   *C*



*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Akamai  35.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Cogent Germany  74.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Cachefly  74.75 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  B DE-CIX  76.00 msec  0.00%  +1.50 msec  C Tata Communications Germany  76.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Global Crossing Germany  77.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Serverloft Germany  77.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Google CDN  78.50 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  C Savvis Germany  78.50 msec  0.00%   -1.50 msec  C Host-Europe Germany  78.75 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  C Telia Germany  79.25 msec  0.00%   -4.50 msec  C Level 3 Germany  80.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C AboveNet Netherlands  81.00 msec  0.00%  +1.50 msec  C Hetzner Germany  81.25 msec  0.00%  +1.75 msec  C Verizon Chech  82.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Tinet Netherlands  82.00 msec  0.00%  +1.50 msec  C Cable&Wireless Germany  82.25 msec  0.00%  +1.75 msec  C GEANT Netherlands  82.50 msec  0.00%  +1.50 msec  C NL-IX  83.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Deutche Telecom Germany  83.50 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  C AMS-IX  83.50 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  C Leaseweb Netherlands  85.25 msec  0.00%  +1.75 msec  C America Online Transit Data Network UK  86.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Google CDN  86.50 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  C MIX  86.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C PANAP  86.75 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  C Google CDN  87.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Opentransit France  87.50 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  C Sprint Nextel France  89.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C PCCW Germany  89.50 msec  0.00%   -1.00 msec  C GEANT UK  89.75 msec  0.00%  +1.75 msec  C LINX  90.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Hurricane Electric UK  94.75 msec  0.00%  +2.50 msec  C Wanadoo Netherlands  95.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Seabone Italy  95.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C Tinet UK  96.75 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  C Infostrada Italy  97.50 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  C OVH  97.75 msec  0.00%  +3.00 msec  C NTT Communications UK  99.75 msec  0.00%   -2.75 msec  C British Telecom UK  100.50 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  C ESPANIX  103.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C RIPN@MSK-IX  126.75 msec  0.00%  +1.75 msec  D Yahoo US  162.25 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  D Telia US  164.50 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  D America Online Transit Data Network US  166.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Verizon US  166.50 msec  0.00%   -1.50 msec  D Cogent Communications US  169.00 msec  0.00%   -1.50 msec  D Sprint Nextel US  176.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Global Crossing US  183.00 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  D Savvis US  188.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D AT&T US  189.50 msec  0.00%   -1.50 msec  D Allstream US  191.50 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  D Qwest US  195.75 msec  0.00%  +1.50 msec  D The Planet US  203.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E Softlayer US  204.50 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  E Rackspace US  208.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  E Level 3 US  212.50 msec  0.00%  +1.50 msec  E Tata Communications US  213.25 msec  0.00%   -1.25 msec  E TW Telecom US  213.50 msec  0.00%   -1.50 msec  E AboveNet US  234.00 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  E XO Communications US  238.75 msec  0.00%   -1.25 msec  E Bell Canada  244.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E Dreamhost US  252.75 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  F Hurricane Electric US  260.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  F ChinaNet China  339.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  F NTT Communicatons Japan  358.00 msec  0.00%  +3.00 msec  F Maxnet New Zealand  359.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F AboveNet Japan  370.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F Isnet South Africa  373.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Optus Australia  388.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  F Pacnet Signapore  400.75 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  F PCCW Hong Kong  406.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Telstra Australia  429.50 msec  0.00%  +1.75 msec  F *Group sum*  *11463.75 msec*    *Group average*  *157.04 msec*  *0.00%*   *D*



*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Esport-Servers Germany  75.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C 247CS Germany  77.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C G-Portal Germany  78.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C K-Play Germany  79.50 msec  0.00%   -1.00 msec  C NGZ-Server Germany  81.25 msec  0.00%   -1.00 msec  C Bigpoint Germany  82.50 msec  0.00%   -1.50 msec  C GS-NET Netherlands  83.25 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  C ServerFFS Netherlands  84.50 msec  0.00%  +1.75 msec  C Fastweb Italy  84.75 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  C NGI Italy  87.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Clanhost Netherlands  87.75 msec  0.00%  +1.75 msec  C Jolt UK  88.25 msec  0.00%   -1.00 msec  C Multiplay UK  89.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C LB-Server Germany  92.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Dataplex Hungary  99.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C GC-Server Germany  100.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C RDSNET Romania  106.50 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  C Gameservers US  162.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D EA US  203.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E Valve US  247.25 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  E *Group sum*  *2090.50 msec*    *Group average*  *104.53 msec*  *0.00%*   *C*

----------


## deniSun

Hostlist version  201009091455 by Someonefromhell, v0.48  Host OS & no. of CPUs  Windows 7 x86 - 2 CPU cores BBRAS  80.106.108.38  WAN IP  94.68.xxx.xxx ISP & network  OTEnet S.A. Multiprotocol Backbone &amp; ISP - 94.68.0.0/16  Advertised via  [coming soon!] Test mode  All tests  Total test duration  157.692 sec Pings per host  4  Ping threads  4 Hosts alive  105 / 105  *Avg. latency*  *116.823 msec* Downloads ran for  10 sec each  *Max. speed*  *16.31 Mbps or 2.04 MB/sec* 
   

*Detailed ping results*

*Spoiler:*





*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Forthnet  26.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Vivodi  27.50 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  A Cyta Hellas  27.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Wind  28.50 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  A OTE  28.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  A Netone  29.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  A NTUA@GRNET  29.75 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  A Orange Business Hellas  30.25 msec  0.00%   -1.50 msec  B Vodafone  30.75 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  B Hellas Online  31.50 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  B On Telecoms  32.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Verizon Hellas  129.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D *Group sum*  *451.50 msec*    *Group average*  *37.62 msec*  *0.00%*   *B*



*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Akamai  26.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A DE-CIX  64.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Google CDN  64.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B Cachefly  65.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Cogent Germany  65.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Serverloft Germany  65.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B LINX  66.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B British Telecom UK  68.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B Hurricane Electric UK  68.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Host-Europe Germany  68.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Google CDN  68.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Level 3 Germany  68.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Tinet UK  69.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B GEANT UK  70.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Hetzner Germany  70.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Telia Germany  70.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Sprint Nextel France  71.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Tata Communications Germany  71.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Opentransit France  71.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B NTT Communications UK  71.75 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  B PANAP  72.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B NL-IX  72.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Verizon Chech  72.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Wanadoo Netherlands  72.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Leaseweb Netherlands  73.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B AMS-IX  73.00 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  B GEANT Netherlands  73.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Cable&Wireless Germany  73.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B America Online Transit Data Network UK  74.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Google CDN  74.25 msec  0.00%   -5.00 msec  B PCCW Germany  75.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C Savvis Germany  75.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Global Crossing Germany  75.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C AboveNet Netherlands  75.75 msec  0.00%   -1.25 msec  C Tinet Netherlands  76.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Deutche Telecom Germany  76.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C OVH  80.75 msec  0.00%   -2.75 msec  C MIX  87.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C ESPANIX  87.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Infostrada Italy  88.50 msec  0.00%   -5.25 msec  C Seabone Italy  114.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C RIPN@MSK-IX  116.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Sprint Nextel US  137.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Telia US  146.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D America Online Transit Data Network US  147.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Verizon US  149.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Global Crossing US  154.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Yahoo US  154.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D AT&T US  162.00 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  D Bell Canada  163.75 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  D Cogent Communications US  165.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Savvis US  167.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D The Planet US  170.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D Qwest US  170.75 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  D Softlayer US  173.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Rackspace US  174.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Level 3 US  188.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D TW Telecom US  190.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D Allstream US  191.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D AboveNet US  200.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Hurricane Electric US  215.50 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  E Dreamhost US  220.25 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  E XO Communications US  224.00 msec  25.00%  +0.33 msec  E Tata Communications US  229.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  E Isnet South Africa  237.00 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  E ChinaNet China  286.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F Maxnet New Zealand  332.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F NTT Communicatons Japan  336.00 msec  0.00%  +4.50 msec  F AboveNet Japan  349.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F Optus Australia  368.67 msec  25.00%   -0.33 msec  F PCCW Hong Kong  368.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F Pacnet Signapore  373.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  F Telstra Australia  394.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F *Group sum*  *10025.67 msec*    *Group average*  *137.34 msec*  *0.68%*   *D*



*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Multiplay UK  65.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B Esport-Servers Germany  65.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B G-Portal Germany  66.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Jolt UK  67.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B K-Play Germany  67.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B 247CS Germany  67.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B NGZ-Server Germany  69.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B Bigpoint Germany  69.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B GS-NET Netherlands  72.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Clanhost Netherlands  72.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B LB-Server Germany  74.50 msec  0.00%   -2.25 msec  B ServerFFS Netherlands  76.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C GC-Server Germany  78.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Fastweb Italy  79.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C NGI Italy  82.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C Dataplex Hungary  83.75 msec  0.00%  +2.25 msec  C RDSNET Romania  99.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Gameservers US  139.00 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  D EA US  177.25 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  D Valve US  217.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E *Group sum*  *1789.25 msec*    *Group average*  *89.46 msec*  *0.00%*   *C*

----------


## antonis556

Hostlist version  201009091455 by Someonefromhell, v0.48  Host OS & no. of CPUs  Windows XP x86 - 3 CPU cores BBRAS  N/A (non-responsive BBRAS)  WAN IP  92.118.xxx.xxx ISP & network  ON S.A. - 92.118.160.0/19  Advertised via  [coming soon!] Test mode  All tests  Total test duration  158.906 sec Pings per host  4  Ping threads  4 Hosts alive  105 / 105  *Avg. latency*  *117.758 msec* Downloads ran for  10 sec each  *Max. speed*  *11.51 Mbps or 1.44 MB/sec* 
   

*Detailed ping results*

*Spoiler:*





*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NTUA@GRNET  6.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A OTE  6.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Forthnet  7.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Hellas Online  7.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A On Telecoms  7.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Vodafone  7.50 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  A Netone  7.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Vivodi  7.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Wind  8.00 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  A Cyta Hellas  76.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Orange Business Hellas  109.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C Verizon Hellas  136.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D *Group sum*  *386.25 msec*    *Group average*  *32.19 msec*  *0.00%*   *B*



*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Seabone Italy  51.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Cachefly  55.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B Hurricane Electric UK  55.75 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  B LINX  61.00 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  B Akamai  63.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B British Telecom UK  64.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Telia Germany  65.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Leaseweb Netherlands  65.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Wanadoo Netherlands  65.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B Serverloft Germany  66.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B PANAP  66.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B OVH  67.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B NL-IX  67.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Hetzner Germany  68.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B NTT Communications UK  68.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B GEANT UK  68.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Tinet UK  68.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B AboveNet Netherlands  68.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Google CDN  70.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B Google CDN  71.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B DE-CIX  72.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Google CDN  73.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B MIX  75.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Sprint Nextel France  76.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C PCCW Germany  76.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C America Online Transit Data Network UK  77.00 msec  0.00%  +4.00 msec  C Host-Europe Germany  77.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Global Crossing Germany  78.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Tinet Netherlands  80.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C GEANT Netherlands  83.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C ESPANIX  83.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Level 3 Germany  84.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C AMS-IX  84.75 msec  0.00%  +1.50 msec  C Infostrada Italy  84.75 msec  0.00%   -1.75 msec  C Tata Communications Germany  85.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Opentransit France  85.33 msec  25.00%  +0.00 msec  C Savvis Germany  87.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C Verizon Chech  89.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Deutche Telecom Germany  89.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C Cable&Wireless Germany  91.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C RIPN@MSK-IX  105.25 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  C Yahoo US  148.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Global Crossing US  150.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Sprint Nextel US  151.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D America Online Transit Data Network US  151.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Verizon US  151.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Telia US  151.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Cogent Germany  153.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D Cogent Communications US  163.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Savvis US  166.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Bell Canada  170.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D The Planet US  170.75 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  D Qwest US  174.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D AT&T US  175.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D Rackspace US  182.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Softlayer US  184.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Allstream US  184.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Level 3 US  189.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D AboveNet US  193.00 msec  0.00%   -1.00 msec  D TW Telecom US  193.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D XO Communications US  215.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Hurricane Electric US  216.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Tata Communications US  224.75 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  E Dreamhost US  227.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Isnet South Africa  266.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  F ChinaNet China  292.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Maxnet New Zealand  332.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F AboveNet Japan  335.00 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  F NTT Communicatons Japan  356.75 msec  0.00%   -3.00 msec  F Telstra Australia  371.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Pacnet Signapore  373.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Optus Australia  377.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  F PCCW Hong Kong  389.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F *Group sum*  *10220.83 msec*    *Group average*  *140.01 msec*  *0.34%*   *D*



*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Multiplay UK  53.25 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  B Jolt UK  58.25 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  B G-Portal Germany  60.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Clanhost Netherlands  62.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B GS-NET Netherlands  62.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B NGZ-Server Germany  64.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Esport-Servers Germany  65.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B K-Play Germany  66.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Bigpoint Germany  67.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B 247CS Germany  70.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B ServerFFS Netherlands  71.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B LB-Server Germany  73.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B GC-Server Germany  74.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Fastweb Italy  75.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C NGI Italy  90.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C RDSNET Romania  95.75 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  C Dataplex Hungary  98.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Gameservers US  145.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D EA US  182.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D Valve US  222.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E *Group sum*  *1757.50 msec*    *Group average*  *87.88 msec*  *0.00%*   *C*

----------


## arial

Hostlist version  201009091455 by Someonefromhell, v0.48  Host OS & no. of CPUs  Windows XP x86 - 2 CPU cores BBRAS  loopback2004.med01.dsl.hol.gr [62.38.0.170]  WAN IP  79.167.xxx.xxx ISP & network  Hellas OnLine Electronic Communications S.A. - 79.167.0.0/16  Advertised via  [coming soon!] Test mode  All tests  Total test duration  167.547 sec Pings per host  4  Ping threads  4 Hosts alive  105 / 105  *Avg. latency*  *142.57 msec* Downloads ran for  10 sec each  *Max. speed*  *14.67 Mbps or 1.83 MB/sec* 
   

*Detailed ping results*

*Spoiler:*





*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  22.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Forthnet  23.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  A Vivodi  23.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A OTE  24.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  A Cyta Hellas  24.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A NTUA@GRNET  24.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A On Telecoms  24.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Wind  24.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  A Orange Business Hellas  24.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Netone  25.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Vodafone  25.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Verizon Hellas  152.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D *Group sum*  *419.00 msec*    *Group average*  *34.92 msec*  *0.00%*   *B*



*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Akamai  23.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Tata Communications Germany  82.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C AboveNet Netherlands  82.50 msec  0.00%  +2.25 msec  C Global Crossing Germany  83.00 msec  0.00%   -3.75 msec  C Level 3 Germany  83.00 msec  0.00%   -1.25 msec  C Leaseweb Netherlands  83.25 msec  0.00%   -1.75 msec  C Hetzner Germany  85.25 msec  0.00%   -2.00 msec  C DE-CIX  86.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C Serverloft Germany  86.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Google CDN  87.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Wanadoo Netherlands  87.50 msec  0.00%  +4.25 msec  C Cable&Wireless Germany  88.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Deutche Telecom Germany  88.50 msec  0.00%  +1.75 msec  C Host-Europe Germany  88.75 msec  0.00%   -2.25 msec  C PCCW Germany  88.75 msec  0.00%   -2.00 msec  C Verizon Chech  89.75 msec  0.00%  +2.25 msec  C America Online Transit Data Network UK  90.75 msec  0.00%   -1.75 msec  C Hurricane Electric UK  91.75 msec  0.00%   -2.75 msec  C AMS-IX  92.00 msec  0.00%   -5.75 msec  C Tinet Netherlands  92.00 msec  0.00%  +3.75 msec  C NL-IX  92.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Telia Germany  92.50 msec  0.00%   -1.25 msec  C NTT Communications UK  93.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C LINX  95.00 msec  0.00%   -2.00 msec  C GEANT Netherlands  96.75 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  C Savvis Germany  96.75 msec  0.00%  +1.75 msec  C Cachefly  97.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C OVH  100.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C Sprint Nextel France  100.50 msec  0.00%   -3.75 msec  C Opentransit France  102.00 msec  0.00%  +1.75 msec  C Google CDN  103.50 msec  0.00%  +2.00 msec  C British Telecom UK  104.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C PANAP  104.25 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  C Google CDN  106.00 msec  0.00%  +3.50 msec  C MIX  108.50 msec  0.00%  +2.00 msec  C GEANT UK  108.50 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  C Infostrada Italy  108.75 msec  0.00%   -4.00 msec  C Tinet UK  111.75 msec  0.00%   -7.75 msec  C ESPANIX  113.50 msec  0.00%   -4.50 msec  C Seabone Italy  115.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C RIPN@MSK-IX  130.00 msec  0.00%   -2.25 msec  D America Online Transit Data Network US  166.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Yahoo US  171.50 msec  0.00%   -4.50 msec  D Telia US  173.50 msec  0.00%   -3.00 msec  D Sprint Nextel US  173.75 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  D Verizon US  183.25 msec  0.00%  +2.75 msec  D Cogent Communications US  183.25 msec  0.00%  +3.75 msec  D Global Crossing US  196.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Cogent Germany  201.00 msec  0.00%  +2.00 msec  E Rackspace US  204.25 msec  0.00%   -2.75 msec  E Softlayer US  204.75 msec  0.00%  +1.75 msec  E Allstream US  205.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E Savvis US  206.67 msec  25.00%  +0.00 msec  E Level 3 US  207.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E AT&T US  210.50 msec  0.00%   -1.75 msec  E The Planet US  217.00 msec  0.00%   -1.75 msec  E Tata Communications US  220.00 msec  0.00%  +4.25 msec  E Qwest US  225.25 msec  0.00%   -1.75 msec  E TW Telecom US  235.25 msec  0.00%   -3.75 msec  E AboveNet US  241.00 msec  0.00%   -1.75 msec  E Bell Canada  247.50 msec  0.00%   -2.00 msec  E Hurricane Electric US  250.50 msec  0.00%   -1.50 msec  F XO Communications US  254.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  F Dreamhost US  258.50 msec  0.00%  +2.25 msec  F Isnet South Africa  343.75 msec  0.00%  +1.75 msec  F NTT Communicatons Japan  362.25 msec  0.00%  +3.00 msec  F AboveNet Japan  371.00 msec  0.00%   -3.25 msec  F Pacnet Signapore  398.25 msec  0.00%  +2.00 msec  F Maxnet New Zealand  405.25 msec  0.00%  +5.75 msec  F Optus Australia  405.75 msec  0.00%  +4.00 msec  F Telstra Australia  418.50 msec  0.00%  +2.00 msec  F PCCW Hong Kong  430.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  F ChinaNet China  432.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  F *Group sum*  *12267.67 msec*    *Group average*  *168.05 msec*  *0.34%*   *D*



*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





G-Portal Germany  81.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C 247CS Germany  82.25 msec  0.00%   -2.00 msec  C LB-Server Germany  86.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C ServerFFS Netherlands  89.25 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  C GS-NET Netherlands  90.00 msec  0.00%  +2.00 msec  C Esport-Servers Germany  91.75 msec  0.00%   -1.75 msec  C Fastweb Italy  93.50 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  C K-Play Germany  93.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C NGZ-Server Germany  94.50 msec  50.00%   -8.50 msec  C GC-Server Germany  95.00 msec  25.00%  +2.67 msec  C Dataplex Hungary  95.25 msec  0.00%   -4.00 msec  C Clanhost Netherlands  100.25 msec  0.00%  +3.75 msec  C Multiplay UK  101.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C Jolt UK  101.67 msec  25.00%  +3.00 msec  C Bigpoint Germany  102.75 msec  0.00%  +2.00 msec  C NGI Italy  104.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C RDSNET Romania  124.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C Gameservers US  172.00 msec  0.00%  +1.50 msec  D EA US  215.75 msec  0.00%   -2.75 msec  E Valve US  268.00 msec  0.00%   -2.00 msec  F *Group sum*  *2283.17 msec*    *Group average*  *114.16 msec*  *5.00%*   *C*

----------


## deniSun

Hostlist version  201009111336 by Someonefromhell, v0.48  Host OS & no. of CPUs  Windows 7 x86 - 2 CPU cores BBRAS  80.106.108.38  WAN IP  94.68.xxx.xxx ISP & network  OTEnet S.A. Multiprotocol Backbone &amp; ISP - 94.68.0.0/16  Advertised via  [coming soon!] Test mode  All tests  Total test duration  157.927 sec Pings per host  4  Ping threads  4 Hosts alive  105 / 105  *Avg. latency*  *117.283 msec* Downloads ran for  10 sec each  *Max. speed*  *16.17 Mbps or 2.02 MB/sec* 
   

*Detailed ping results*

*Spoiler:*





*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NTUA@GRNET  26.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Vodafone  27.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Vivodi  27.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Cyta Hellas  28.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  A On Telecoms  28.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  A Orange Business Hellas  28.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  A Netone  29.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  A Wind  29.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  A Forthnet  29.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  A OTE  29.50 msec  0.00%  +1.50 msec  A Hellas Online  31.25 msec  0.00%   -1.00 msec  B Verizon Hellas  128.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D *Group sum*  *441.75 msec*    *Group average*  *36.81 msec*  *0.00%*   *B*



*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Akamai  25.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Google CDN  64.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Cogent Germany  64.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Cachefly  65.00 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  B LINX  65.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B DE-CIX  65.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B Serverloft Germany  66.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B British Telecom UK  67.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Host-Europe Germany  68.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Tinet UK  69.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Level 3 Germany  69.75 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  B Google CDN  70.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B Hetzner Germany  70.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Sprint Nextel France  71.00 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  B GEANT UK  71.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B NTT Communications UK  71.00 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  B Telia Germany  71.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Tata Communications Germany  71.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Hurricane Electric UK  71.75 msec  0.00%   -2.50 msec  B PANAP  72.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B AboveNet Netherlands  72.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B Leaseweb Netherlands  72.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B America Online Transit Data Network UK  72.75 msec  0.00%  +2.25 msec  B Verizon Chech  72.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Cable&Wireless Germany  73.00 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  B NL-IX  73.00 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  B Wanadoo Netherlands  73.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B GEANT Netherlands  73.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B Google CDN  73.50 msec  0.00%  +4.00 msec  B AMS-IX  73.50 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  B Tinet Netherlands  74.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B PCCW Germany  74.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Savvis Germany  75.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Deutche Telecom Germany  75.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Global Crossing Germany  76.67 msec  25.00%   -0.33 msec  C Opentransit France  78.75 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  C OVH  79.50 msec  0.00%   -2.00 msec  C MIX  86.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C ESPANIX  87.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C Infostrada Italy  90.25 msec  0.00%   -7.75 msec  C Seabone Italy  114.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C RIPN@MSK-IX  117.75 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  C Sprint Nextel US  137.50 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  D America Online Transit Data Network US  147.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Telia US  150.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Global Crossing US  154.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Yahoo US  155.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D AT&T US  162.25 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  D Bell Canada  164.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D Verizon US  165.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D Cogent Communications US  166.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Savvis US  167.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D The Planet US  170.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Qwest US  171.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D Rackspace US  173.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Softlayer US  174.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Level 3 US  187.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D TW Telecom US  190.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Allstream US  192.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D AboveNet US  201.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E Hurricane Electric US  217.67 msec  25.00%  +0.67 msec  E Dreamhost US  219.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E XO Communications US  224.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E Tata Communications US  230.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E Isnet South Africa  246.25 msec  0.00%  +8.25 msec  E ChinaNet China  286.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Maxnet New Zealand  331.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F NTT Communicatons Japan  347.25 msec  0.00%  +10.50 msec  F AboveNet Japan  348.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F PCCW Hong Kong  367.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F Optus Australia  368.00 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  F Pacnet Signapore  372.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Telstra Australia  394.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F *Group sum*  *10079.58 msec*    *Group average*  *138.08 msec*  *0.68%*   *D*



*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Multiplay UK  65.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Esport-Servers Germany  65.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B 247CS Germany  67.33 msec  25.00%  +0.33 msec  B K-Play Germany  67.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B NGZ-Server Germany  68.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B Bigpoint Germany  69.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B Jolt UK  69.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B G-Portal Germany  71.25 msec  0.00%  +4.75 msec  B GS-NET Netherlands  72.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B LB-Server Germany  72.50 msec  0.00%   -2.50 msec  B Clanhost Netherlands  72.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B ServerFFS Netherlands  76.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C GC-Server Germany  78.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C Fastweb Italy  80.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C NGI Italy  81.25 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  C Dataplex Hungary  84.75 msec  0.00%   -2.00 msec  C RDSNET Romania  98.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Gameservers US  141.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D EA US  174.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D Valve US  217.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E *Group sum*  *1793.33 msec*    *Group average*  *89.67 msec*  *1.25%*   *C*

----------


## nnn

Ποιός μπορεί με forthnet dns να τρέξει το DNS test, βλέπω κάτι περίεργα timeouts, αλλά είμαι σε linux για να το τσεκάρω.

----------


## treli@ris

Δεν τρεχει το PS στο λινουξ  :Razz: 

*DNS Server από HOL: 192.168.1.1*

*Spoiler:*




Hellas Online   3.8283 msWind   0.1694 msOn Telecoms   0.3927 msVivodi   0.1592 msForthnet   37.0009 msOTE   34.8532 msNetone   37.0677 msNTUA@GRNET   35.9549 msVodafone   0.1522 msOrange Business Hellas   0.1546 msVerizon Hellas   0.1745 msCyta Hellas   0.1578 msDE-CIX   0.1629 msAMS-IX   0.1689 msLINX   0.1884 msNL-IX   35.7061 msRIPN@MSK-IX   0.1689 msESPANIX   35.1503 msMIX   36.7841 msPANAP   376.3875 msAkamai   41.7248 msCachefly   150.7759 msGoogle CDN   0.1638 msGoogle CDN   0.1624 msGoogle CDN   0.1866 msYahoo US   0.1643 msAT&T US   0.1532 msGlobal Crossing US   0.161 msLevel 3 US   255.0473 msTelia US   0.1624 msQwest US   33.8272 msTata Communications US   0.1583 msVerizon US   0.1601 msSavvis US   176.9571 msAmerica Online Transit Data Network US   0.175 msCogent Communications US   0.1699 msHurricane Electric US   167.0372 msAboveNet US   0.162 msXO Communications US   0.1675 msSprint Nextel US   0.1796 msAllstream US   0.2279 msTW Telecom US   0.1792 msDeutche Telecom Germany   0.1703 msGlobal Crossing Germany   0.1987 msCogent Germany   0.168 msTelia Germany   0.1564 msLevel 3 Germany   0.1601 msTata Communications Germany   0.1638 msSavvis Germany   0.1643 msCable&Wireless Germany   39.0984 msPCCW Germany   0.1624 msNTT Communications UK   0.162 msAmerica Online Transit Data Network UK   0.1675 msTinet UK   0.1615 msGEANT UK   0.1662 msBritish Telecom UK   0.1624 msHurricane Electric UK   0.162 msTinet Netherlands   0.1861 msAboveNet Netherlands   0.1699 msWanadoo Netherlands   0.1606 msGEANT Netherlands   0.1532 msOpentransit France   35.9642 msSprint Nextel France   0.161 msSeabone Italy   35.5719 msInfostrada Italy   0.1708 msTelstra Australia   0.6945 msOptus Australia   0.1615 msNTT Communicatons Japan   0.1671 msAboveNet Japan   0.1606 msVerizon Chech   0.161 msChinaNet China   0.1634 msPCCW Hong Kong   0.1917 msPacnet Signapore   0.1536 msIsnet South Africa   0.1569 msMaxnet New Zealand   0.1606 msBell Canada   0.1689 msLeaseweb Netherlands   37.4127 msThe Planet US   1101.0392 msSoftlayer US   0.1564 msDreamhost US   0.8054 msRackspace US   454.3054 msServerloft Germany   0.1694 msHost-Europe Germany   0.1587 msHetzner Germany   0.1583 msOVH   0.1652 msNGI Italy   0.161 msFastweb Italy   0.1713 msNGZ-Server Germany   34.2919 msK-Play Germany   34.4976 msGC-Server Germany   34.076 ms247CS Germany   364.0988 msEsport-Servers Germany   0.1587 msLB-Server Germany   0.1615 msG-Portal Germany   0.1652 msJolt UK   38.9819 msMultiplay UK   34.1577 msServerFFS Netherlands   0.1624 msGS-NET Netherlands   0.1648 msClanhost Netherlands   0.1768 msRDSNET Romania   0.1634 msDataplex Hungary   0.1796 msEA US   34.889 msValve US   35.8542 msGameservers US   42.1064 msBigpoint Germany   0.1662 ms




Κανονικα ποσα ms πρεπει να εχω με servers εξωτερικου; πχ βλεπω κατι 1000αρια με αμερικη !

----------


## Mouse Potato

Hostlist version  201009111336 by Someonefromhell, v0.48  Host OS & no. of CPUs  Windows XP x86 - 4 CPU cores BBRAS  62.169.255.44  WAN IP  xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx ISP & network  TELLAS Telecommunication Services S.A. - 91.140.96.0/19  Advertised via  [coming soon!] Test mode  All tests  Total test duration  160.391 sec Pings per host  4  Ping threads  4 Hosts alive  105 / 105  *Avg. latency*  *132.58 msec* Downloads ran for  10 sec each  *Max. speed*  *10.57 Mbps or 1.32 MB/sec* 
   

*Detailed ping results*

*Spoiler:*





*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NTUA@GRNET  18.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Wind  18.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A OTE  19.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Orange Business Hellas  20.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A On Telecoms  20.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Vivodi  20.50 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  A Hellas Online  20.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  A Netone  21.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  A Cyta Hellas  21.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Vodafone  54.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Forthnet  119.00 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  C Verizon Hellas  149.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D *Group sum*  *502.50 msec*    *Group average*  *41.88 msec*  *0.00%*   *B*



*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





MIX  50.75 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  B Infostrada Italy  58.50 msec  0.00%   -13.75 msec  B Serverloft Germany  67.25 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  B Akamai  68.75 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  B Tinet UK  71.67 msec  25.00%  +2.00 msec  B Hurricane Electric UK  73.00 msec  0.00%  +2.25 msec  B Tinet Netherlands  73.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B AboveNet Netherlands  74.25 msec  0.00%  +3.75 msec  B British Telecom UK  74.50 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  B OVH  75.25 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  C Google CDN  75.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Wanadoo Netherlands  76.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C Telia Germany  76.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C PANAP  78.50 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  C NL-IX  78.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Cogent Germany  78.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Leaseweb Netherlands  79.25 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  C DE-CIX  79.25 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  C AMS-IX  79.25 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  C Seabone Italy  80.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Host-Europe Germany  80.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Verizon Chech  81.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Hetzner Germany  83.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C GEANT Netherlands  84.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Deutche Telecom Germany  85.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Google CDN  85.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Cachefly  85.75 msec  0.00%  +2.75 msec  C LINX  86.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Google CDN  86.25 msec  0.00%  +2.00 msec  C Sprint Nextel France  87.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Tata Communications Germany  87.25 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  C Opentransit France  89.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C GEANT UK  91.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C NTT Communications UK  95.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C America Online Transit Data Network UK  97.50 msec  0.00%   -5.50 msec  C PCCW Germany  99.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Global Crossing Germany  99.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C ESPANIX  101.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C RIPN@MSK-IX  122.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Level 3 Germany  126.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Sprint Nextel US  158.25 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  D Yahoo US  165.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D America Online Transit Data Network US  166.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D Telia US  168.75 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  D The Planet US  173.00 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  D Verizon US  173.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Cogent Communications US  177.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Rackspace US  181.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Savvis Germany  182.25 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  D Cable&Wireless Germany  186.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D AT&T US  187.00 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  D Bell Canada  187.25 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  D Global Crossing US  190.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D Qwest US  191.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Allstream US  194.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Savvis US  204.25 msec  0.00%  +3.50 msec  E TW Telecom US  214.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Dreamhost US  223.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Hurricane Electric US  227.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  E AboveNet US  229.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Softlayer US  237.25 msec  0.00%  +1.50 msec  E Level 3 US  250.25 msec  0.00%  +1.50 msec  F Isnet South Africa  256.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F XO Communications US  266.75 msec  0.00%  +1.50 msec  F ChinaNet China  292.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Tata Communications US  296.75 msec  0.00%  +3.25 msec  F Maxnet New Zealand  353.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  F AboveNet Japan  361.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  F Telstra Australia  363.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  F NTT Communicatons Japan  370.00 msec  0.00%   -4.75 msec  F PCCW Hong Kong  384.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F Pacnet Signapore  387.50 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  F Optus Australia  401.00 msec  0.00%   -2.50 msec  F *Group sum*  *11328.92 msec*    *Group average*  *155.19 msec*  *0.34%*   *D*



*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGI Italy  56.25 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  B Fastweb Italy  72.75 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  B Bigpoint Germany  73.50 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  B ServerFFS Netherlands  77.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C GS-NET Netherlands  77.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C Clanhost Netherlands  77.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C G-Portal Germany  78.50 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  C K-Play Germany  79.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Esport-Servers Germany  79.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C 247CS Germany  79.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C NGZ-Server Germany  81.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C LB-Server Germany  85.00 msec  0.00%   -1.75 msec  C Multiplay UK  86.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Jolt UK  88.25 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  C GC-Server Germany  89.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Dataplex Hungary  101.00 msec  0.00%  +2.50 msec  C RDSNET Romania  111.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Gameservers US  212.75 msec  0.00%   -5.75 msec  E EA US  215.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E Valve US  266.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F *Group sum*  *2089.50 msec*    *Group average*  *104.47 msec*  *0.00%*   *C*

----------


## deniSun

Hostlist version  201009111336 by Someonefromhell, v0.48  Host OS & no. of CPUs  Windows 7 x86 - 2 CPU cores BBRAS  80.106.108.38  WAN IP  85.75.xxx.xxx ISP & network  OTEnet S.A. Multiprotocol Backbone &amp; ISP - 85.75.0.0/16  Advertised via  [coming soon!] Test mode  All tests  Total test duration  179.583 sec Pings per host  4  Ping threads  2 Hosts alive  105 / 105  *Avg. latency*  *129.257 msec* Downloads ran for  10 sec each  *Max. speed*  *16.22 Mbps or 2.03 MB/sec* 
   

*Detailed ping results*

*Spoiler:*





*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NTUA@GRNET  27.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  A Vodafone  27.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Wind  27.00 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  A Hellas Online  27.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A OTE  27.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Cyta Hellas  27.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A On Telecoms  27.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Orange Business Hellas  27.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  A Forthnet  27.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  A Netone  28.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  A Vivodi  29.33 msec  25.00%   -1.67 msec  A Verizon Hellas  147.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D *Group sum*  *450.58 msec*    *Group average*  *37.55 msec*  *2.08%*   *B*



*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Akamai  27.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Cachefly  70.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B Hurricane Electric UK  70.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B LINX  71.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B DE-CIX  73.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B Serverloft Germany  75.25 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  C AboveNet Netherlands  76.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Cogent Germany  76.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Leaseweb Netherlands  77.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Tata Communications Germany  77.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Google CDN  78.25 msec  0.00%  +2.50 msec  C Telia Germany  79.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Google CDN  79.75 msec  0.00%   -1.00 msec  C Host-Europe Germany  80.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Tinet Netherlands  80.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C AMS-IX  81.00 msec  25.00%  +0.00 msec  C Wanadoo Netherlands  82.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C OVH  82.00 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  C PCCW Germany  82.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C Global Crossing Germany  83.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Verizon Chech  83.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C NL-IX  84.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C GEANT Netherlands  84.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Opentransit France  84.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C NTT Communications UK  85.25 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  C Sprint Nextel France  85.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C Hetzner Germany  86.00 msec  25.00%   -3.67 msec  C British Telecom UK  86.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Level 3 Germany  89.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Deutche Telecom Germany  89.67 msec  25.00%  +0.00 msec  C Savvis Germany  90.25 msec  0.00%   -2.50 msec  C Tinet UK  90.75 msec  0.00%  +8.00 msec  C Google CDN  91.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C America Online Transit Data Network UK  92.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C PANAP  93.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Infostrada Italy  93.50 msec  0.00%   -1.25 msec  C MIX  94.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Cable&Wireless Germany  99.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C GEANT UK  99.00 msec  0.00%   -10.00 msec  C Seabone Italy  105.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C ESPANIX  115.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C RIPN@MSK-IX  120.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Sprint Nextel US  152.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Yahoo US  165.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D Telia US  169.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Verizon US  171.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D Global Crossing US  171.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D America Online Transit Data Network US  172.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D The Planet US  174.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Cogent Communications US  175.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D AT&T US  180.25 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  D Bell Canada  182.50 msec  0.00%   -2.00 msec  D Qwest US  183.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Rackspace US  183.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D Savvis US  188.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Softlayer US  189.75 msec  0.00%  +2.25 msec  D Allstream US  203.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Level 3 US  207.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  E TW Telecom US  210.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  E Hurricane Electric US  220.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  E Dreamhost US  227.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E AboveNet US  228.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E Tata Communications US  230.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  E XO Communications US  237.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E Isnet South Africa  244.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  E ChinaNet China  290.33 msec  25.00%  +0.33 msec  F NTT Communicatons Japan  343.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F PCCW Hong Kong  378.50 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  F AboveNet Japan  381.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F Pacnet Signapore  385.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Telstra Australia  405.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Maxnet New Zealand  436.75 msec  0.00%  +2.50 msec  F Optus Australia  449.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  F *Group sum*  *11084.75 msec*    *Group average*  *151.85 msec*  *1.37%*   *D*



*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Multiplay UK  70.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Jolt UK  71.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Esport-Servers Germany  73.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B 247CS Germany  77.67 msec  25.00%  +0.00 msec  C GS-NET Netherlands  77.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C K-Play Germany  78.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C NGZ-Server Germany  78.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Bigpoint Germany  81.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C G-Portal Germany  82.00 msec  0.00%   -1.50 msec  C Clanhost Netherlands  82.00 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  C LB-Server Germany  85.25 msec  0.00%   -1.25 msec  C GC-Server Germany  89.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Fastweb Italy  91.00 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  C NGI Italy  92.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C ServerFFS Netherlands  94.75 msec  0.00%  +3.00 msec  C Dataplex Hungary  109.00 msec  0.00%   -1.75 msec  C RDSNET Romania  109.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Gameservers US  157.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D EA US  189.50 msec  0.00%  +3.00 msec  D Valve US  245.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  E *Group sum*  *2036.67 msec*    *Group average*  *101.83 msec*  *1.25%*   *C*

----------


## treli@ris

Με τις πιο γρηγορες ρυθμισεις
Hostlist version  201009111336 by Someonefromhell, v0.48  Host OS & no. of CPUs  Windows XP x86 - 4 CPU cores BBRAS  N/A  WAN IP  94.65.xxx.xxx ISP & network  OTEnet S.A. Multiprotocol Backbone &amp; ISP - 94.65.0.0/16  Advertised via  [coming soon!] Test mode  All tests  Total test duration  86.803 sec Pings per host  1  Ping threads  1 Hosts alive  104 / 105  *Avg. latency*  *115.865 msec* Downloads ran for  5 sec each  *Max. speed*  *14.50 Mbps or 1.81 MB/sec* 
   

*Detailed ping results*

*Spoiler:*





*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Wind  7.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Forthnet  7.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Vodafone  7.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A NTUA@GRNET  7.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A OTE  7.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Hellas Online  8.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A On Telecoms  8.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Vivodi  8.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Netone  9.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Cyta Hellas  10.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Orange Business Hellas  91.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Verizon Hellas  125.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D *Group sum*  *294.00 msec*    *Group average*  *24.50 msec*  *0.00%*   *A*



*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Seabone Italy  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A Akamai  6.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A LINX  59.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B America Online Transit Data Network UK  59.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B OVH  62.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Leaseweb Netherlands  63.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Cogent Germany  63.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Opentransit France  64.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B AboveNet Netherlands  66.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Hurricane Electric UK  66.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Host-Europe Germany  66.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B NL-IX  66.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B DE-CIX  66.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Sprint Nextel France  67.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Google CDN  67.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Global Crossing Germany  68.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Wanadoo Netherlands  70.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Serverloft Germany  70.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B NTT Communications UK  71.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Hetzner Germany  71.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B PANAP  71.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Savvis Germany  73.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Tinet Netherlands  73.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B AMS-IX  73.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Level 3 Germany  73.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Verizon Chech  74.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Telia Germany  74.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Deutche Telecom Germany  75.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Google CDN  77.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Cable&Wireless Germany  77.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Google CDN  77.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C MIX  79.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Tinet UK  83.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C British Telecom UK  83.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Cachefly  83.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C GEANT Netherlands  88.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C PCCW Germany  90.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C GEANT UK  90.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Infostrada Italy  91.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C ESPANIX  92.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C RIPN@MSK-IX  111.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Tata Communications Germany  129.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Telia US  138.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Sprint Nextel US  139.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Verizon US  141.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Yahoo US  153.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Global Crossing US  153.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D America Online Transit Data Network US  154.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D AT&T US  157.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Qwest US  167.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Cogent Communications US  168.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Savvis US  171.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Bell Canada  171.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Level 3 US  177.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D TW Telecom US  178.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Softlayer US  178.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D The Planet US  180.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Allstream US  181.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Rackspace US  193.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D AboveNet US  199.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Hurricane Electric US  220.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Dreamhost US  222.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Tata Communications US  230.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E XO Communications US  237.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Isnet South Africa  257.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Pacnet Signapore  320.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F NTT Communicatons Japan  332.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Maxnet New Zealand  339.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F AboveNet Japan  343.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Optus Australia  355.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F ChinaNet China  361.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F PCCW Hong Kong  372.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Telstra Australia  384.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F *Group sum*  *9996.00 msec*    *Group average*  *138.83 msec*  *0.00%*   *D*



*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Jolt UK  60.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Clanhost Netherlands  64.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Esport-Servers Germany  66.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B 247CS Germany  66.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B NGZ-Server Germany  67.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B G-Portal Germany  67.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B K-Play Germany  68.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Bigpoint Germany  68.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B ServerFFS Netherlands  69.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B GS-NET Netherlands  69.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B LB-Server Germany  69.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B GC-Server Germany  76.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Fastweb Italy  79.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Multiplay UK  81.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C NGI Italy  83.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C RDSNET Romania  94.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Dataplex Hungary  97.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Gameservers US  132.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D EA US  173.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Valve US  212.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E *Group sum*  *1760.00 msec*    *Group average*  *88.00 msec*  *0.00%*   *C*

----------


## deniSun

@treliaris
Κάνε μου την χάρη και κάνε κανένα tracert στου international servers του download.
Θέλω να δω την διαδρομή που έχεις

----------


## treli@ris

*Spoiler:*






```
Trace : ftp.free.fr    [ 212.27.60.27 ]
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
local ->   IP= 192.168.2.2              petu-PC                                        
TTL= 1     IP= 192.168.2.1        1 ms                                                 
TTL= 2     IP= 80.106.108.51      6 ms                                                 
TTL= 3     IP= 80.106.231.1       6 ms                                                 
TTL= 4     IP= 79.128.227.153     6 ms  athe-crsb-athe7609c-1.backbone.otenet.net      
TTL= 5     IP= 62.75.3.5          6 ms  xe-0-0-1.0-t1601.ath.OTEGlobe.net              
TTL= 6     IP= 62.75.4.162       51 ms                                                 
TTL= 7     IP= 195.66.224.191    62 ms  linx-6k-1.routers.proxad.net                   
TTL= 8     IP= 212.27.51.185     68 ms  bzn-crs16-1-be1102.intf.routers.proxad.net     
TTL= 9     IP= 212.27.51.70      70 ms  bzn-6k-sys-po20.intf.routers.proxad.net        
TTL= 10    IP= 212.27.60.27      73 ms  ftp.proxad.net                                 
Normal end of trace

Trace : ftp.hosteurope.de    [ 80.237.136.138 ]
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
local ->   IP= 192.168.2.2              petu-PC                                        
TTL= 1     IP= 192.168.2.1        1 ms                                                 
TTL= 2     IP= 80.106.108.51      6 ms                                                 
TTL= 3     IP= 80.106.230.97      6 ms                                                 
TTL= 4     IP= 79.128.227.153     6 ms  athe-crsb-athe7609c-1.backbone.otenet.net      
TTL= 5     IP= 62.75.3.5          6 ms  xe-0-0-1.0-t1601.ath.OTEGlobe.net              
TTL= 6     IP= 62.75.4.206        6 ms                                                 
TTL= 7     IP= 62.75.4.214       64 ms                                                 
TTL= 8     IP= 80.81.192.239    126 ms  xe-0-3-0.cr-polaris.fra1.he-core.de            
TTL= 9     IP= 80.237.129.109    69 ms  xe-0-2-0.cr-nashira.cgn4.he-core.de            
TTL= 10    IP= 80.237.136.138    64 ms  ftp.hosteurope.de                              
Normal end of trace

Trace : ftp.nluug.nl    [ 192.87.102.42 ]
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
local ->   IP= 192.168.2.2              petu-PC                                        
TTL= 1     IP= 192.168.2.1        0 ms                                                 
TTL= 2     IP= 80.106.108.51      7 ms                                                 
TTL= 3     IP= 80.106.230.97      7 ms                                                 
TTL= 4     IP= 79.128.227.153     6 ms  athe-crsb-athe7609c-1.backbone.otenet.net      
TTL= 5     IP= 62.75.3.5          6 ms  xe-0-0-1.0-t1601.ath.OTEGlobe.net              
TTL= 6     IP= 62.75.4.102       50 ms                                                 
TTL= 7     IP= 67.17.194.149     58 ms                                                 
TTL= 8     IP= 213.200.77.233    61 ms  xe-0-0-0.lon10.ip4.tinet.net                   
TTL= 9     IP= 89.149.183.81     63 ms  xe-0-3-0.ams10.ip4.tinet.net                   
TTL= 10    IP= 77.67.72.110      57 ms  surfnet-gw.ip4.tinet.net                       
TTL= 11    IP= 145.145.80.70     58 ms  AE1.500.JNR01.Asd001A.surf.net                 
TTL= 12    IP= 145.145.19.170    60 ms  V1131.sw4.amsterdam1.surf.net                  
TTL= 13    IP= 192.87.102.42     61 ms                                                 
Normal end of trace

Trace : mi.mirror.garr.it    [ 193.206.139.34 ]
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
local ->   IP= 192.168.2.2              petu-PC                                        
TTL= 1     IP= 192.168.2.1        1 ms                                                 
TTL= 2     IP= 80.106.108.51      6 ms                                                 
TTL= 3     IP= 80.106.230.97      6 ms                                                 
TTL= 4     IP= 79.128.227.25      6 ms  athe-crsa-athe7609c-1.backbone.otenet.net      
TTL= 5     IP= 62.75.3.21         7 ms                                                 
TTL= 6     IP= 62.75.4.150       66 ms                                                 
TTL= 7     IP= 62.75.27.78       66 ms                                                 
TTL= 8     IP= 67.17.194.17      63 ms                                                 
TTL= 9     IP= 64.214.196.242    90 ms  Dante-Milan-2.so-6-0-0.ar2.LIN1.gblx.net       
TTL= 10    IP= 193.206.134.138   90 ms  rt1-mi1-rt-mi3.mi3.garr.net                    
TTL= 11    IP= 193.206.139.34    94 ms  mirror3.mirror.garr.it                         
Normal end of trace

Trace : ubuntu.virginmedia.com    [ 194.117.143.70 ]
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
local ->   IP= 192.168.2.2              petu-PC                                        
TTL= 1     IP= 192.168.2.1        1 ms                                                 
TTL= 2     IP= 80.106.108.51      6 ms                                                 
TTL= 3     IP= 80.106.230.97      6 ms                                                 
TTL= 4     IP= 79.128.227.25      6 ms  athe-crsa-athe7609c-1.backbone.otenet.net      
TTL= 5     IP= 62.75.3.9          7 ms  ten0-0-5-0-crs02.ath.OTEGlobe.net              
TTL= 6     IP= 62.75.4.214       63 ms                                                 
TTL= 7     IP= 62.75.27.78       66 ms                                                 
TTL= 8     IP= 195.69.144.40     63 ms  amst-ic-1.inet.ntl.com                         
TTL= 9     IP= 213.105.175.5     75 ms  popl-bb-1a-as0-0.network.virginmedia.net       
TTL= 10    TimedOut
TTL= 11    TimedOut
TTL= 12    IP= 194.117.143.70    83 ms  mirror2.mirrors.virginm.net                    
Normal end of trace

Trace : mirror.fdcservers.net    [ 208.53.158.34 ]
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
local ->   IP= 192.168.2.2              petu-PC                                        
TTL= 1     IP= 192.168.2.1        0 ms                                                 
TTL= 2     IP= 80.106.108.51      7 ms                                                 
TTL= 3     IP= 80.106.230.97      7 ms                                                 
TTL= 4     IP= 79.128.227.25      7 ms  athe-crsa-athe7609c-1.backbone.otenet.net      
TTL= 5     IP= 62.75.3.21         7 ms                                                 
TTL= 6     IP= 62.75.5.54        63 ms                                                 
TTL= 7     IP= 195.12.255.165    73 ms  ffm-b10-link.telia.net                         
TTL= 8     IP= 80.91.251.125     70 ms  ffm-bb2-link.telia.net                         
TTL= 9     IP= 80.91.246.181     72 ms  prs-bb2-link.telia.net                         
TTL= 10    IP= 80.91.251.100    141 ms  nyk-bb2-link.telia.net                         
TTL= 11    IP= 80.91.249.110    169 ms  chi-bb1-link.telia.net                         
TTL= 12    IP= 80.91.246.170    191 ms  den-b1-link.telia.net                          
TTL= 13    IP= 213.248.101.106  198 ms  fdc-ic-138443-den-b1.c.telia.net               
TTL= 14    TimedOut
TTL= 15    TimedOut
TTL= 16    TimedOut
ICMP Errors

Trace : ftp.ds.hj.se    [ 193.10.239.170 ]
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
local ->   IP= 192.168.2.2              petu-PC                                        
TTL= 1     IP= 192.168.2.1        1 ms                                                 
TTL= 2     IP= 80.106.108.51      7 ms                                                 
TTL= 3     IP= 80.106.230.97      6 ms                                                 
TTL= 4     IP= 79.128.227.25      6 ms  athe-crsa-athe7609c-1.backbone.otenet.net      
TTL= 5     IP= 62.75.3.21         6 ms                                                 
TTL= 6     IP= 62.75.4.138       65 ms                                                 
TTL= 7     IP= 62.75.27.78       68 ms                                                 
TTL= 8     IP= 195.69.145.203    69 ms  nl-sar.nordu.net                               
TTL= 9     IP= 109.105.97.26     82 ms  dk-uni.nordu.net                               
TTL= 10    IP= 109.105.97.9      98 ms  se-tug.nordu.net                               
TTL= 11    IP= 109.105.102.18    95 ms  c2sth.sunet.se                                 
TTL= 12    IP= 130.242.82.214    95 ms  a2sth-ae4.sunet.se                             
TTL= 13    IP= 193.11.20.18     103 ms  hj-g.sunet.se                                  
TTL= 14    IP= 193.10.239.170   104 ms  archimedes.ds.karen.hj.se                      
Normal end of trace
```

----------


## deniSun

Γι αυτό η διαφορά.
Σε εσάς κάτω όλα δρομολογούνται μέσω Αθήνας και athe-crsa-athe7609.
Σε εμάς δρομολογούνται μέσω  thes-crsa-thes7609.
Προφανώς τα bw είναι διαφορετικά ή τα κυκλώματα περισσότερα μπουκωμένα.

----------


## treli@ris

Μποινγκκκκκκ  :Razz: 
Hostlist version  201009111336 by Someonefromhell, v0.48  Host OS & no. of CPUs  Windows 7 x64 - 4 CPU cores BBRAS  N/A (non-responsive BBRAS)  WAN IP  79.166.xxx.xxx ISP & network  Hellas OnLine Electronic Communications S.A. - 79.166.0.0/16  Advertised via  [coming soon!] Test mode  All tests  Total test duration  98.032 sec Pings per host  1  Ping threads  1 Hosts alive  104 / 105  *Avg. latency*  *152.933 msec* Downloads ran for  5 sec each  *Max. speed*  *8.81 Mbps or 1.10 MB/sec* 
   

*Detailed ping results*

*Spoiler:*





*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NTUA@GRNET  22.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Hellas Online  22.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A OTE  23.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Orange Business Hellas  23.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Cyta Hellas  23.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Forthnet  23.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Wind  23.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Netone  24.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Vodafone  25.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A On Telecoms  25.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Vivodi  25.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Verizon Hellas  136.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D *Group sum*  *394.00 msec*    *Group average*  *32.83 msec*  *0.00%*   *B*



*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Akamai  23.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Telia Germany  81.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C DE-CIX  83.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C PANAP  84.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C NL-IX  90.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Tinet UK  92.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C PCCW Germany  92.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C America Online Transit Data Network UK  93.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C NTT Communications UK  94.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Hetzner Germany  95.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C AMS-IX  95.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Wanadoo Netherlands  96.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C MIX  96.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Cable&Wireless Germany  100.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Deutche Telecom Germany  100.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Host-Europe Germany  100.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Sprint Nextel France  103.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C LINX  103.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Global Crossing Germany  103.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Tata Communications Germany  104.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Leaseweb Netherlands  105.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Verizon Chech  105.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Opentransit France  106.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C British Telecom UK  109.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Google CDN  110.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C GEANT UK  111.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Infostrada Italy  113.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C GEANT Netherlands  115.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Hurricane Electric UK  115.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Tinet Netherlands  119.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C RIPN@MSK-IX  120.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C OVH  123.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Google CDN  127.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Savvis Germany  129.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Level 3 Germany  133.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Google CDN  152.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Seabone Italy  164.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Telia US  167.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Sprint Nextel US  167.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D AboveNet Netherlands  172.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Verizon US  181.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Yahoo US  181.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D America Online Transit Data Network US  181.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Cogent Communications US  184.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Global Crossing US  185.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Serverloft Germany  194.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D AT&T US  194.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Allstream US  195.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D ESPANIX  196.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Savvis US  199.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Softlayer US  207.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Rackspace US  215.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E The Planet US  222.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Level 3 US  223.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Qwest US  225.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Bell Canada  230.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E TW Telecom US  235.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Tata Communications US  237.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E AboveNet US  240.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Dreamhost US  249.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Hurricane Electric US  250.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Cogent Germany  286.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F XO Communications US  291.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F PCCW Hong Kong  292.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Isnet South Africa  292.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Cachefly  360.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Maxnet New Zealand  364.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Optus Australia  405.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Pacnet Signapore  408.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F NTT Communicatons Japan  409.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F AboveNet Japan  436.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Telstra Australia  442.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F ChinaNet China  456.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F *Group sum*  *13253.00 msec*    *Group average*  *181.55 msec*  *0.00%*   *D*



*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





247CS Germany  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A G-Portal Germany  83.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Multiplay UK  88.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Bigpoint Germany  88.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Clanhost Netherlands  90.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C GC-Server Germany  94.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Esport-Servers Germany  94.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C NGI Italy  97.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C NGZ-Server Germany  100.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C LB-Server Germany  101.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Fastweb Italy  104.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C RDSNET Romania  105.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C GS-NET Netherlands  107.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C ServerFFS Netherlands  108.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Jolt UK  111.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C K-Play Germany  118.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Dataplex Hungary  122.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Gameservers US  179.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D EA US  218.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Valve US  251.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F *Group sum*  *2258.00 msec*    *Group average*  *118.84 msec*  *0.00%*   *C*

----------


## Mouse Potato

Off Topic


		Μπορεί να κάνει κάποιος/κάποια ping στο:



```
68.232.171.125
```

Για να μην γεμίζουμε το thread ας μου στείλει το αποτέλεσμα με pm.

ΥΓ: Θα με τρελάνει η Wind  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## arial

Η καποια ειμαι εγω?  :Razz:

----------


## treli@ris

Κοιτα στα pings της HOL στο νημα...

----------


## Mouse Potato

:Thinking:  Έτσι φαίνεται...  :Thinking:

----------


## deniSun

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Μπορεί να κάνει κάποιος/κάποια ping στο:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> 68.232.171.125
> ...




```
Tracing route to 68.232.171.125 over a maximum of 30 hops

  1    
  2    19 ms    19 ms    19 ms  80.106.108.38
  3    19 ms    19 ms    19 ms  80.106.229.113
  4    19 ms    19 ms    19 ms  thes-crsa-thes7609b-1.backbone.otenet.net [79.12
8.228.5]
  5    74 ms    73 ms    74 ms  62.75.8.145
  6    74 ms    75 ms    74 ms  62.75.4.34
  7   101 ms    74 ms    75 ms  ffm-b10-link.telia.net [195.12.255.165]
  8    74 ms    74 ms    74 ms  ffm-bb1-link.telia.net [80.91.251.123]
  9    86 ms    85 ms    86 ms  hbg-bb1-link.telia.net [80.91.245.39]
 10    92 ms    93 ms    92 ms  adm-bb1-link.telia.net [80.91.245.179]
 11    90 ms    90 ms    90 ms  adm-b5-link.telia.net [80.91.253.158]
 12    90 ms    91 ms    90 ms  xe-0-2-0-103.cr1.ams2.nl.nlayer.net [69.22.139.2
21]
 13    98 ms   107 ms    97 ms  xe-3-1-0.cr1.lhr1.uk.nlayer.net [69.22.142.50]
 14   163 ms   179 ms   163 ms  xe-2-2-0.cr1.nyc3.us.nlayer.net [69.22.142.9]
 15   167 ms   165 ms   170 ms  ae2-70g.cr1.ewr1.us.nlayer.net [69.31.95.145]
 16   199 ms   195 ms   184 ms  xe-3-0-0.cr1.ord1.us.nlayer.net [69.22.142.74]
 17   183 ms   184 ms   183 ms  ae1-30g.ar1.ord1.us.nlayer.net [69.31.111.134]
 18   182 ms   183 ms   183 ms  as20473.xe-3-0-2-1605.ar1.ord1.us.nlayer.net [69
.31.111.54]
 19   187 ms   184 ms   184 ms  68.232.171.125
Trace complete.

Pinging 68.232.171.125 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 68.232.171.125: bytes=32 time=185ms TTL=113
Reply from 68.232.171.125: bytes=32 time=184ms TTL=113
Reply from 68.232.171.125: bytes=32 time=185ms TTL=113
Reply from 68.232.171.125: bytes=32 time=184ms TTL=113

Ping statistics for 68.232.171.125:
    Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
    Minimum = 184ms, Maximum = 185ms, Average = 184ms
```

----------


## Mouse Potato

Ένας παραπάνω λόγος να μαζεύω τα μπογαλάκια μου....  :Thinking:

----------


## antonis556

Αυτα απο εμενα :: 



```
Target Name: N/A
         IP: 68.232.171.125
  Date/Time: 16/9/2010 6:11:56 ìì

 1    0 ms  [192.168.1.1]
 2   *       [-]
 3    5 ms  [91.132.2.60]
 4    7 ms  [91.132.2.170]
 5    5 ms  [91.132.2.198]
 6   76 ms  [204.245.37.173]
 7  166 ms  po2-40G.ar2.CHI2.gblx.net [67.17.105.110]
 8  160 ms  xe-3-0-4.ar2.ord1.us.nlayer.net [69.31.111.205]
 9  163 ms  as20473.xe-1-0-5-1615.ar2.ord1.us.nlayer.net [69.31.111.178]
10  161 ms  [68.232.171.125]

Ping statistics for 68.232.171.125
Packets: Sent = 1, Received = 1, Lost = 0 (0,0%)
Round Trip Times: Minimum = 161ms, Maximum = 161ms, Average = 161ms
```

----------


## deniSun

Hostlist version  201009111336 by Someonefromhell, v0.48  Host OS & no. of CPUs  Windows 7 x86 - 2 CPU cores BBRAS  80.106.108.38  WAN IP  85.75.xxx.xxx ISP & network  OTEnet S.A. Multiprotocol Backbone &amp; ISP - 85.75.0.0/16  Advertised via  [coming soon!] Test mode  All tests  Total test duration  81.333 sec Pings per host  1  Ping threads  2 Hosts alive  104 / 105  *Avg. latency*  *128.702 msec* Downloads ran for  5 sec each  *Max. speed*  *15.95 Mbps or 1.99 MB/sec* 
   

*Detailed ping results*

*Spoiler:*





*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Vodafone  27.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A OTE  27.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A NTUA@GRNET  28.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Netone  28.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A On Telecoms  28.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Wind  28.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Cyta Hellas  28.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Orange Business Hellas  29.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Forthnet  29.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Hellas Online  29.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Vivodi  31.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Verizon Hellas  148.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D *Group sum*  *460.00 msec*    *Group average*  *38.33 msec*  *0.00%*   *B*



*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





XO Communications US  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A Akamai  27.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Cachefly  70.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Hurricane Electric UK  71.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B LINX  72.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B DE-CIX  74.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Serverloft Germany  75.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Tata Communications Germany  76.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C AboveNet Netherlands  76.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Cogent Germany  77.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Google CDN  77.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Leaseweb Netherlands  78.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Host-Europe Germany  80.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Tinet Netherlands  81.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Wanadoo Netherlands  81.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Hetzner Germany  82.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C OVH  82.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C AMS-IX  83.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C PCCW Germany  83.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Global Crossing Germany  83.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Verizon Chech  84.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C GEANT Netherlands  84.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Savvis Germany  85.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C NL-IX  85.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C British Telecom UK  86.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Sprint Nextel France  87.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C NTT Communications UK  87.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Level 3 Germany  88.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Deutche Telecom Germany  89.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Cable&Wireless Germany  90.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C GEANT UK  91.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Telia Germany  91.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Infostrada Italy  92.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C America Online Transit Data Network UK  93.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C PANAP  93.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Opentransit France  94.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Google CDN  94.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C MIX  95.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Tinet UK  97.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C ESPANIX  117.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Seabone Italy  120.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C RIPN@MSK-IX  121.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Google CDN  132.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Sprint Nextel US  153.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Yahoo US  166.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D America Online Transit Data Network US  169.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Telia US  170.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Global Crossing US  171.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Verizon US  172.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Cogent Communications US  176.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D The Planet US  177.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D AT&T US  181.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Qwest US  183.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Bell Canada  183.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Rackspace US  184.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Softlayer US  191.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Allstream US  207.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Level 3 US  208.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Hurricane Electric US  221.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E TW Telecom US  226.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E AboveNet US  228.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Dreamhost US  228.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Tata Communications US  231.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Isnet South Africa  243.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E ChinaNet China  290.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Savvis US  303.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Maxnet New Zealand  342.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F NTT Communicatons Japan  358.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Optus Australia  379.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F PCCW Hong Kong  380.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F AboveNet Japan  382.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Pacnet Signapore  388.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Telstra Australia  415.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F *Group sum*  *10928.00 msec*    *Group average*  *151.78 msec*  *0.00%*   *D*



*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Multiplay UK  70.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Jolt UK  73.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Esport-Servers Germany  74.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B G-Portal Germany  75.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C 247CS Germany  77.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C K-Play Germany  77.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C GS-NET Netherlands  77.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C NGZ-Server Germany  79.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Bigpoint Germany  82.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C LB-Server Germany  82.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Clanhost Netherlands  84.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C ServerFFS Netherlands  84.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Fastweb Italy  90.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C NGI Italy  90.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C GC-Server Germany  91.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Dataplex Hungary  99.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C RDSNET Romania  108.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Gameservers US  158.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D EA US  184.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Valve US  243.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E *Group sum*  *1997.00 msec*    *Group average*  *99.85 msec*  *0.00%*   *C*

----------


## SfH

> Βρε τη Netone . Πρωτη φορα βλεπω καποιον που να εχει netone και να εχει τοσο καλα pings ...


Κάποιος έχει fastpath  :Razz:

----------


## antonis556

Μαλλον . Ειχα ρωτησει και τον συμφορουμιτη BanditGr και μου ειχε πει οτι κανε κατι κολπα τελευταια η netone και ισως ειναι σε κατι σαν πιλοτικο fast path ...

----------


## deniSun

Hostlist version  201009181636 by Someonefromhell, v0.49  Host OS & no. of CPUs  Windows 7 x86 - 2 CPU cores BBRAS  80.106.108.38  WAN IP  94.68.xxx.xxx ISP & network  OTEnet S.A. Multiprotocol Backbone &amp; ISP - 94.68.0.0/16  Advertised via  [coming soon!] Test mode  All tests  Total test duration  90.612 sec Pings per host  2  Ping threads  2 Hosts alive  105 / 105  *Avg. latency*  *123.705 msec* Downloads ran for  5 sec each  *Max. speed*  *15.00 Mbps or 1.87 MB/sec* 
   

*Detailed ping results*

*Spoiler:*





*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NTUA@GRNET  26.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  A On Telecoms  27.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Forthnet  27.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  A OTE  27.50 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  A Vivodi  27.50 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  A Wind  27.50 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  A Netone  28.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Cyta Hellas  28.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  A Hellas Online  29.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Orange Business Hellas  29.50 msec  0.00%  +1.50 msec  A Vodafone  32.50 msec  0.00%   -4.50 msec  B Verizon Hellas  130.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D *Group sum*  *441.50 msec*    *Group average*  *36.79 msec*  *0.00%*   *B*



*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Akamai  27.00 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  A Cogent Germany  67.00 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  B DE-CIX  67.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Google CDN  67.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B Serverloft Germany  68.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Cachefly  69.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B LINX  70.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B British Telecom UK  72.00 msec  0.00%  +2.00 msec  B Level 3 Germany  74.00 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  B Wanadoo Netherlands  74.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B Hetzner Germany  74.50 msec  0.00%  +2.50 msec  B NL-IX  74.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B AboveNet Netherlands  75.00 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  C PCCW Germany  75.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Verizon Chech  75.00 msec  50.00%  +0.00 msec  C Google CDN  75.00 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  C Google CDN  75.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C America Online Transit Data Network UK  75.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C Cable&Wireless Germany  75.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C AMS-IX  75.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C Leaseweb Netherlands  75.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C Sprint Nextel France  76.00 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  C GEANT UK  76.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C Telia Germany  77.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C NTT Communications UK  77.50 msec  0.00%   -1.50 msec  C PANAP  78.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C OVH  79.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Host-Europe Germany  79.50 msec  0.00%  +9.50 msec  C Tinet Netherlands  80.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Hurricane Electric UK  80.00 msec  0.00%  +2.00 msec  C Tinet UK  80.00 msec  50.00%  +0.00 msec  C Tata Communications Germany  81.00 msec  0.00%  +3.00 msec  C Savvis Germany  82.50 msec  0.00%  +2.50 msec  C Infostrada Italy  85.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Opentransit France  86.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C MIX  92.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C ESPANIX  93.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C Global Crossing Germany  99.50 msec  0.00%  +17.50 msec  C Deutche Telecom Germany  105.50 msec  0.00%  +24.50 msec  C RIPN@MSK-IX  121.50 msec  0.00%  +1.50 msec  C Seabone Italy  128.50 msec  0.00%   -7.50 msec  D Sprint Nextel US  143.50 msec  0.00%  +1.50 msec  D Telia US  152.00 msec  0.00%   -1.00 msec  D America Online Transit Data Network US  154.00 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  D Verizon US  154.00 msec  0.00%   -1.00 msec  D Yahoo US  157.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D Global Crossing US  157.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D Cogent Communications US  167.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D AT&T US  169.50 msec  0.00%  +1.50 msec  D Savvis US  172.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D Bell Canada  173.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D The Planet US  175.50 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  D Qwest US  177.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D Rackspace US  180.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Softlayer US  188.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D Level 3 US  192.50 msec  0.00%  +1.50 msec  D Allstream US  193.50 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  D TW Telecom US  197.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D AboveNet US  206.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Dreamhost US  219.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  E Hurricane Electric US  221.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E XO Communications US  227.00 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  E Tata Communications US  232.50 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  E Isnet South Africa  245.00 msec  0.00%  +5.00 msec  E ChinaNet China  269.50 msec  0.00%  +1.50 msec  F GEANT Netherlands  287.50 msec  0.00%   -211.50 msec  F Maxnet New Zealand  325.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  F NTT Communicatons Japan  344.00 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  F AboveNet Japan  353.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  F PCCW Hong Kong  368.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  F Optus Australia  378.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Pacnet Signapore  381.00 msec  0.00%   -1.00 msec  F Telstra Australia  472.00 msec  0.00%   -10.00 msec  F *Group sum*  *10678.00 msec*    *Group average*  *146.27 msec*  *1.37%*   *D*



*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





G-Portal Germany  69.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Esport-Servers Germany  69.00 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  B Jolt UK  70.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B 247CS Germany  70.50 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  B Multiplay UK  70.50 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  B NGZ-Server Germany  70.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B K-Play Germany  71.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Bigpoint Germany  72.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B GS-NET Netherlands  74.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B Clanhost Netherlands  75.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C ServerFFS Netherlands  76.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C LB-Server Germany  79.00 msec  0.00%   -2.00 msec  C GC-Server Germany  80.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C Fastweb Italy  85.00 msec  0.00%   -2.00 msec  C NGI Italy  89.00 msec  0.00%   -1.00 msec  C RDSNET Romania  100.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Dataplex Hungary  100.50 msec  0.00%  +4.50 msec  C Gameservers US  145.00 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  D EA US  180.00 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  D Valve US  222.50 msec  0.00%  +1.50 msec  E *Group sum*  *1869.50 msec*    *Group average*  *93.47 msec*  *0.00%*   *C*

----------


## treli@ris

Αυτη τη στιγμη δε δουλευει τιποτα. Τα παντα σερνονται !! Το adslgr ανοιγει στα 10-15s

Speedtest results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





Test date and time is Κυριακή 19-09-2010 and time 19:03:09Free Fr   0,01Mirrorservice   0,00Apple   0,05Nvidia   0,06Microsoft   0,04LeaseWeb   0,03ServerBoost   0,04ThinkBroadband   0,02Cachefly   0,02Ovh   0,01UoCrete   0,08Forthnet   0,04Otenet   0,04RootBSD   0,00



Detailed results for multihosts(Line capacity)

*Spoiler:*





 Host list by Someonefromhellftp://ftp.free.fr/ 0 MB/sftp://ftp.ovh.net/ 0 MB/sftp://ftp.hosteurope.de/ 0 MB/sftp://mirror.leaseweb.com/ 0 MB/sftp://ftp.sunet.se/ 0 MB/sftp://ftp.mirrorservice.org/ 0 MB/sftp://ftp.uni-kl.de/ 0 MB/sftp://ftp.funet.fi/ 0 MB/sftp://ftp5.gwdg.de/ 0.05 MB/sftp://mirror.sov.uk.goscomb.net/ 0 MB/s



*Average speed for 14 hosts*  0,03 MB/s  0 Mbps *Line speed for 10 hosts (Line Capacity)*  0,05 MB/s  0 Mbps

----------


## Ntalton

> Αυτη τη στιγμη δε δουλευει τιποτα. Τα παντα σερνονται !! Το adslgr ανοιγει στα 10-15s
> *ISP  Hellas On Line S.A. - IP 79.166 xxxxx - BBRAS equettimedout. - Network inpu ype=rdio nme=query vlue=1 cecked=ye>ow ip bgp inpu ype=rdio nme=query vlue=2>ow ip bgp ummry inpu ype=rdio nme=query vlue=11 >ow bgp neigbor inpu ype=rdio nme=query vlue=12 >ow ip bgp regexp inpu ype=rdio nme=query vlue=16>ow ipv6 bgp inpu ype=rdio nme=query vlue=15>ow ipv6 bgp ummry inpu ype=rdio nme=query vlue=17 >ow ipv6 bgp regexp* *Network Advertised via * Test date and time is Κυριακή 19-09-2010 and time 18:55:33 - script ver 1.1b download*Microsoft Windows 7 Professional    - 2 Threads(4 CPUs), List by Someonefromhell, v0.49* *   DNS Server: 192.168.1.1 resolve in 43.3492 ms - NIC Marvell Yukon 88E8056 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller 100 Mbps**Time to fetch webpage 39,78 seconds* 
> prepend info
> 
> *Spoiler:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ελα μωρε και συ τα δραματοποιεις ολα! Ακους εκει ανοιγει το adslgr σε 20 δευτερα! Μια χαρα σε βλεπω εγω! :Wink: 

*Spoiler:*




			Γιατι τετοια χαλια βρε συ, εγω θυμαμαι κατι εξωγηινες ταχυτητες απο εσενα!

----------


## nnn

wtf ??????????
και σε εμένα δεν φεύγει ping έξω 

*ISP  FORTHnet SA - IP 188.4. xxxxx - BBRAS 194.219.231.70 - Network   188.4.0.0/16* *Network Advertised via * *Tinet SpA**Level 3 Communications**Telecom Italia Sparkle*Test date and time is Κυριακή 19-09-2010 and time 19:02:13 - script ver 1.1b download*Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium    - 2 Threads(2 CPUs), List*  *   DNS Server: 193.92.150.3 resolve in 16.4859 ms - NIC Dell Wireless 1390 WLAN Mini-Card 54 Mbps**Time to fetch webpage 2,84 seconds* 
prepend info

*Spoiler:*





 no prepending




Ping results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





*MOS (mean opinion score), is scaled from 5=best to 1=worst*
*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00*Total ping time is*  0 ms     




*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00*Total ping time is*  0 ms     




*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00*Total ping time is*  0 ms     



*Total ping time is* *0 ms*  0  0  0  0  0  0Greek servers  0   msInternational servers  0   msGameservers  0   ms



*Total ping time is* *0 ms* *0,00 ms**Packet loss 0,09 %* 


Speedtest results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





Test date and time is Κυριακή 19-09-2010 and time 19:03:29Free Fr   0,84Mirrorservice   0,14Apple   1,36Nvidia   0,12Microsoft   0,57LeaseWeb   0,65ServerBoost   1,02ThinkBroadband   0,17Cachefly   0,80Ovh   0,31UoCrete   1,67Forthnet   1,26Otenet   1,87RootBSD   0,34



Detailed results for multihosts(Line capacity)

*Spoiler:*





 Host list by Someonefromhellftp://ftp.free.fr/ 0.2 MB/sftp://ftp.ovh.net/ 0.1 MB/sftp://ftp.hosteurope.de/ 0.15 MB/sftp://mirror.leaseweb.com/ 0.25 MB/sftp://ftp.sunet.se/ 0.15 MB/sftp://ftp.mirrorservice.org/ 0.1 MB/sftp://ftp.uni-kl.de/ 0.25 MB/sftp://ftp.funet.fi/ 0.15 MB/sftp://ftp5.gwdg.de/ 0.2 MB/sftp://mirror.sov.uk.goscomb.net/ 0.1 MB/s



*Average speed for 14 hosts*  0,79 MB/s  6 Mbps *Line speed for 10 hosts (Line Capacity)*  1,65 MB/s  13 Mbps

----------


## treli@ris

χαχα, αυτα ειναι !! και μετα μιλαμε για broadband  :Laughing:

----------


## nnn

:Crazy: 

*ISP  FORTHnet SA - IP 188.4. xxxxx - BBRAS 194.219.231.70 - Network   188.4.0.0/16* *Network Advertised via * *Tinet SpA**Level 3 Communications**Telecom Italia Sparkle*Test date and time is Κυριακή 19-09-2010 and time 19:07:02 - script ver 1.1b download*Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium    - 2 Threads(2 CPUs), List by Someonefromhell, v0.49* *   DNS Server: 193.92.150.3 resolve in 15.1975 ms - NIC Dell Wireless 1390 WLAN Mini-Card 54 Mbps**Time to fetch webpage 1,99 seconds* 
prepend info

*Spoiler:*





 no prepending




Ping results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





*MOS (mean opinion score), is scaled from 5=best to 1=worst*
*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  7.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,40Wind  112.25 ms  0 %  8 ms  C  UP  4,33On Telecoms  8.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  UP  4,40Vivodi  24 ms  0 %  18 ms  A  UP  4,37Forthnet  6.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,40OTE  8 ms  0 %  -1 ms  A  UP  4,40Netone  12.75 ms  0 %  -10 ms  A  UP  4,41NTUA@GRNET  7.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  UP  4,40Vodafone  173.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,25Orange Business Hellas  180.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,23Verizon Hellas  170.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  UP  4,25Cyta Hellas  8.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  A  UP  4,40*Total ping time is*  719.75 ms     




*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





DE-CIX  104.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,35AMS-IX  114 ms  0 %  -6 ms  C  UP  4,35LINX  86 ms  0 %  -5 ms  C  UP  4,36NL-IX  177.75 ms  0 %  -4 ms  D  UP  4,27RIPN@MSK-IX  116.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,34ESPANIX  136.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,33MIX  78.25 ms  0 %  11 ms  C  UP  4,35PANAP  109.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,34Akamai  91.25 ms  0 %  -12 ms  C  UP  4,37Cachefly  69.5 ms  0 %  -5 ms  B  UP  4,37Google CDN  129.5 ms  0 %  -5 ms  D  UP  4,34Google CDN  159.5 ms  0 %  -37 ms  D  UP  4,36Google CDN  143.25 ms  0 %  16 ms  D  UP  4,25Yahoo US  263.75 ms  0 %  -68 ms  F  UP  4,33AT&T US  272 ms  0 %  -36 ms  F  UP  4,17Global Crossing US  183.75 ms  0 %  5 ms  D  UP  4,19Level 3 US  253.75 ms  0 %  -15 ms  F  UP  4,09Telia US  191.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  UP  4,19Qwest US  296.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  UP  3,79Tata Communications US  344.5 ms  0 %  -66 ms  F  UP  4,13Verizon US  154 ms  0 %  -6 ms  D  UP  4,32Savvis US  267.75 ms  0 %  66 ms  F  UP  3,32America Online Transit Data Network US  158 ms  0 %  -4 ms  D  UP  4,32Cogent Communications US  152.75 ms  0 %  -7 ms  D  UP  4,33Hurricane Electric US  365.25 ms  0 %  -83 ms  F  UP  4,17AboveNet US  296 ms  0 %  52 ms  F  UP  3,31XO Communications US  296.75 ms  0 %  47 ms  F  UP  3,36Sprint Nextel US  158.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  D  UP  4,31Allstream US  252.25 ms  0 %  15 ms  F  UP  3,86TW Telecom US  238.25 ms  0 %  -56 ms  E  UP  4,33Deutche Telecom Germany  121.25 ms  0 %  -7 ms  C  UP  4,35Global Crossing Germany  63.5 ms  0 %  5 ms  B  UP  4,37Cogent Germany  157 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,30Telia Germany  112.5 ms  0 %  -4 ms  C  UP  4,35Level 3 Germany  116.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,34Tata Communications Germany  112.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,34Savvis Germany  74 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  UP  4,36Cable&Wireless Germany  73.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,36PCCW Germany  116.5 ms  0 %  -10 ms  C  UP  4,35NTT Communications UK  158 ms  0 %  -3 ms  D  UP  4,31America Online Transit Data Network UK  117.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  UP  4,34Tinet UK  88.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  C  UP  4,36GEANT UK  80.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,36British Telecom UK  154.75 ms  0 %  -4 ms  D  UP  4,32Hurricane Electric UK  146.5 ms  0 %  6 ms  D  UP  4,30Tinet Netherlands  58.75 ms  25 %   61 ms  B  UP  1,37AboveNet Netherlands  68.5 ms  0 %  -6 ms  B  UP  4,37Wanadoo Netherlands  119.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  UP  4,34GEANT Netherlands  70 ms  0 %  -6 ms  B  UP  4,37Opentransit France  110.25 ms  0 %  3 ms  C  UP  4,34Sprint Nextel France  144 ms  0 %  -32 ms  D  UP  4,36Seabone Italy  131.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  UP  4,33Infostrada Italy  89 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,36Telstra Australia  489.5 ms  0 %  48 ms  F  UP  2,35Optus Australia  400 ms  0 %  -12 ms  F  UP  3,43NTT Communicatons Japan  413.25 ms  0 %  -26 ms  F  UP  3,51AboveNet Japan  408 ms  0 %  33 ms  F  UP  2,93Verizon Chech  115.25 ms  0 %  -9 ms  C  UP  4,35ChinaNet China  475 ms  0 %  -38 ms  F  UP  3,32PCCW Hong Kong  424.25 ms  0 %  32 ms  F  UP  2,86Pacnet Signapore  393 ms  0 %  7 ms  F  UP  3,28Isnet South Africa  440 ms  0 %  -50 ms  F  UP  3,61Maxnet New Zealand  449 ms  0 %  -80 ms  F  UP  3,83Bell Canada  294 ms  0 %  38 ms  F  UP  3,46Leaseweb Netherlands  103 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  UP  4,35The Planet US  288.75 ms  0 %  20 ms  F  UP  3,66Softlayer US  191.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,21Dreamhost US  274 ms  0 %  45 ms  F  UP  3,49Rackspace US  175.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,26Serverloft Germany  101.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,35Host-Europe Germany  60 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Hetzner Germany  69 ms  0 %  -5 ms  B  UP  4,37OVH  76 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36*Total ping time is*  13784.75 ms     




*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGI Italy  110 ms  0 %  6 ms  C  UP  4,34Fastweb Italy  133 ms  0 %  -5 ms  D  UP  4,34NGZ-Server Germany  70 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,37K-Play Germany  101.5 ms  0 %  7 ms  C  UP  4,34GC-Server Germany  77 ms  0 %  -7 ms  C  UP  4,37247CS Germany  70.5 ms  0 %  11 ms  B  UP  4,35Esport-Servers Germany  100.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,35LB-Server Germany  70.75 ms  0 %  9 ms  B  UP  4,36G-Portal Germany  97.75 ms  0 %  4 ms  C  UP  4,35Jolt UK  86.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36Multiplay UK  94 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  UP  4,35ServerFFS Netherlands  112.5 ms  0 %  -5 ms  C  UP  4,35GS-NET Netherlands  111.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,34Clanhost Netherlands  114.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,34RDSNET Romania  88.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36Dataplex Hungary  135.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,33EA US  276.25 ms  0 %  -31 ms  F  UP  4,12Valve US  289.5 ms  0 %  -37 ms  F  UP  4,12Gameservers US  170.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,26Bigpoint Germany  115.5 ms  0 %  -3 ms  C  UP  4,34*Total ping time is*  2425.75 ms     



*Total ping time is* *16930.25 ms*  8  12  35  25  1  24Greek servers  719.75  65,43 msInternational servers  13784.75  191,45 msGameservers  2425.75  127,67 ms



*Total ping time is* *16930.25 ms* *161,24 ms**Packet loss 0,26 %* 


........Auto merged post: nnn πρόσθεσε 0 λεπτά και 51 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> χαχα, αυτα ειναι !! και μετα μιλαμε για broadband


απεριόριστο broadband μάλιστα 
 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## treli@ris

Τα παντα ολα λεμε  :Respekt: 
Hostlist version  201009181636 by Someonefromhell, v0.49  Host OS & no. of CPUs  Windows 7 x64 - 4 CPU cores BBRAS  N/A (non-responsive BBRAS)  WAN IP  79.166.xxx.xxx ISP & network  Hellas OnLine Electronic Communications S.A. - 79.166.0.0/16  Advertised via  [coming soon!] Test mode  All tests  Total test duration  110.297 sec Pings per host  1  Ping threads  1 Hosts alive  94 / 105  *Avg. latency*  *248.021 msec* Downloads ran for  5 sec each  *Max. speed*  *7.46 Mbps or 0.93 MB/sec* 
   

*Detailed ping results*

*Spoiler:*





*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NTUA@GRNET  21.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Hellas Online  22.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Orange Business Hellas  23.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Forthnet  23.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A On Telecoms  23.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A OTE  23.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Netone  24.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Wind  25.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Vivodi  25.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Vodafone  26.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Cyta Hellas  45.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Verizon Hellas  239.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E *Group sum*  *519.00 msec*    *Group average*  *43.25 msec*  *0.00%*   *B*



*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Global Crossing US  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A Rackspace US  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A PCCW Germany  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A Cachefly  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A Global Crossing Germany  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A Level 3 Germany  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A TW Telecom US  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A Deutche Telecom Germany  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A Google CDN  145.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Google CDN  146.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Tinet UK  172.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D America Online Transit Data Network UK  174.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D NTT Communications UK  179.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Seabone Italy  186.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D GEANT UK  188.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Opentransit France  192.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Infostrada Italy  196.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Hurricane Electric UK  197.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D British Telecom UK  205.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E DE-CIX  206.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E MIX  206.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Softlayer US  213.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Cable&Wireless Germany  213.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Verizon Chech  215.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Serverloft Germany  217.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E RIPN@MSK-IX  218.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Tinet Netherlands  221.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Sprint Nextel France  225.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E GEANT Netherlands  227.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E AMS-IX  228.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E NL-IX  229.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Google CDN  234.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Savvis Germany  246.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E LINX  251.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Leaseweb Netherlands  254.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Sprint Nextel US  256.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Hetzner Germany  260.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F AboveNet Netherlands  261.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Telia Germany  266.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Host-Europe Germany  267.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Tata Communications Germany  284.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F AT&T US  286.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F America Online Transit Data Network US  286.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Wanadoo Netherlands  288.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Allstream US  291.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Qwest US  299.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Savvis US  300.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F ESPANIX  305.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F PANAP  305.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Telia US  306.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Cogent Communications US  308.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Verizon US  309.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Akamai  319.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Level 3 US  321.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Hurricane Electric US  328.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F OVH  328.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Bell Canada  332.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F AboveNet US  332.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F The Planet US  335.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Tata Communications US  337.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Dreamhost US  356.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F XO Communications US  365.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F PCCW Hong Kong  388.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Telstra Australia  453.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Yahoo US  462.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Isnet South Africa  466.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Cogent Germany  469.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F AboveNet Japan  472.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F NTT Communicatons Japan  478.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Optus Australia  482.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Pacnet Signapore  508.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F ChinaNet China  561.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Maxnet New Zealand  570.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F *Group sum*  *19122.00 msec*    *Group average*  *294.18 msec*  *0.00%*   *F*



*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Valve US  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A EA US  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A NGI Italy  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A ServerFFS Netherlands  170.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Clanhost Netherlands  171.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D G-Portal Germany  172.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Fastweb Italy  178.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Bigpoint Germany  183.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D 247CS Germany  189.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Multiplay UK  191.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D GC-Server Germany  192.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D LB-Server Germany  196.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Jolt UK  198.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D K-Play Germany  212.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E RDSNET Romania  241.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E GS-NET Netherlands  244.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E NGZ-Server Germany  255.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Dataplex Hungary  264.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Gameservers US  284.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Esport-Servers Germany  333.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F *Group sum*  *3673.00 msec*    *Group average*  *216.06 msec*  *0.00%*   *E*

----------


## flamelab

Κάνει συμπαράσταση η HOL στην Forthnet, don't worry  :Razz:

----------


## treli@ris

Μια εβδομαδα εμεινε. Μετα μην ειδατε τον παναη  :Twisted Evil: 

Τον n³ πρεπει να πεισουμε μονο, δυσκολο βεβαια, ειναι γεννημενος φορθνετακιας  :Razz:

----------


## Dark-Side

Hostlist version  201009181636 by Someonefromhell, v0.49  Host OS & no. of CPUs  Windows 7 x64 - 2 CPU cores BBRAS  loopback2004.med01.dsl.hol.gr [62.38.0.170]  WAN IP  89.210.xxx.xxx ISP & network  Hellas OnLine Electronic Communications S.A. - 89.210.88.0/21  Advertised via  [coming soon!] Test mode  All tests  Total test duration  181.364 sec Pings per host  4  Ping threads  4 Hosts alive  105 / 105  *Avg. latency*  *151.456 msec* Downloads ran for  10 sec each  *Max. speed*  *11.76 Mbps or 1.47 MB/sec* 
   

*Detailed ping results*

*Spoiler:*





*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  28.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Forthnet  29.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Wind  29.75 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  A Vivodi  30.00 msec  0.00%   -1.50 msec  B On Telecoms  31.75 msec  0.00%   -1.25 msec  B OTE  32.00 msec  0.00%  +2.25 msec  B Cyta Hellas  32.50 msec  0.00%  +5.00 msec  B NTUA@GRNET  32.75 msec  0.00%   -2.00 msec  B Vodafone  34.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Netone  35.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B Orange Business Hellas  39.50 msec  0.00%   -5.75 msec  B Verizon Hellas  156.25 msec  0.00%  +4.00 msec  D *Group sum*  *512.00 msec*    *Group average*  *42.67 msec*  *0.00%*   *B*



*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Tata Communications Germany  82.00 msec  0.00%   -2.50 msec  C Telia Germany  86.75 msec  0.00%  +3.25 msec  C Serverloft Germany  92.50 msec  0.00%   -3.50 msec  C Level 3 Germany  92.50 msec  0.00%   -7.25 msec  C British Telecom UK  93.00 msec  25.00%  +0.33 msec  C Hetzner Germany  93.25 msec  0.00%   -3.50 msec  C PANAP  94.33 msec  25.00%  +4.67 msec  C OVH  95.00 msec  0.00%  +2.25 msec  C America Online Transit Data Network UK  95.75 msec  0.00%   -1.00 msec  C Wanadoo Netherlands  95.75 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  C Tinet Netherlands  96.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Hurricane Electric UK  97.50 msec  0.00%   -1.25 msec  C AMS-IX  97.75 msec  0.00%   -4.50 msec  C GEANT UK  99.00 msec  0.00%  +5.25 msec  C LINX  99.75 msec  0.00%   -5.00 msec  C NTT Communications UK  101.75 msec  0.00%   -2.00 msec  C PCCW Germany  102.00 msec  0.00%   -1.25 msec  C Google CDN  102.00 msec  0.00%   -1.00 msec  C Google CDN  102.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Verizon Chech  103.25 msec  0.00%  +6.00 msec  C Cable&Wireless Germany  103.50 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  C Opentransit France  104.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C Sprint Nextel France  106.50 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  C NL-IX  107.00 msec  0.00%   -1.50 msec  C Seabone Italy  108.00 msec  0.00%  +9.75 msec  C GEANT Netherlands  108.75 msec  0.00%   -5.00 msec  C Google CDN  110.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C MIX  112.50 msec  0.00%   -4.00 msec  C Savvis Germany  113.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C Leaseweb Netherlands  117.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C Global Crossing Germany  120.50 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  C ESPANIX  126.00 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  D Cachefly  127.75 msec  0.00%  +4.75 msec  D DE-CIX  128.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Akamai  131.50 msec  0.00%  +2.50 msec  D Deutche Telecom Germany  133.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D Host-Europe Germany  134.75 msec  0.00%   -2.50 msec  D Tinet UK  134.75 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  D Infostrada Italy  142.25 msec  0.00%  +1.75 msec  D RIPN@MSK-IX  156.25 msec  0.00%   -6.25 msec  D Sprint Nextel US  163.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Verizon US  172.75 msec  0.00%   -1.75 msec  D America Online Transit Data Network US  176.50 msec  0.00%   -2.00 msec  D Cogent Communications US  177.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D Yahoo US  180.75 msec  0.00%   -9.00 msec  D Cogent Germany  184.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D AboveNet Netherlands  190.50 msec  0.00%   -1.50 msec  D Savvis US  195.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Bell Canada  198.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Allstream US  201.50 msec  0.00%  +3.50 msec  E Qwest US  202.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  E Global Crossing US  203.25 msec  0.00%  +10.25 msec  E Telia US  208.75 msec  0.00%   -2.00 msec  E Rackspace US  213.75 msec  0.00%   -3.00 msec  E Softlayer US  213.75 msec  0.00%  +5.25 msec  E The Planet US  215.67 msec  25.00%   -2.00 msec  E Level 3 US  216.50 msec  0.00%  +5.25 msec  E AT&T US  220.25 msec  0.00%  +3.50 msec  E Tata Communications US  224.75 msec  0.00%  +1.75 msec  E AboveNet US  225.00 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  E TW Telecom US  226.50 msec  0.00%  +9.00 msec  E Dreamhost US  244.25 msec  0.00%   -1.00 msec  E Hurricane Electric US  244.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  E XO Communications US  246.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  E Isnet South Africa  358.00 msec  0.00%  +3.00 msec  F NTT Communicatons Japan  359.75 msec  0.00%  +1.75 msec  F AboveNet Japan  372.25 msec  0.00%   -4.75 msec  F Maxnet New Zealand  385.25 msec  0.00%  +16.75 msec  F Telstra Australia  386.00 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  F Optus Australia  395.00 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  F Pacnet Signapore  410.25 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  F PCCW Hong Kong  423.00 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  F ChinaNet China  441.25 msec  0.00%   -1.00 msec  F *Group sum*  *12827.00 msec*    *Group average*  *175.71 msec*  *1.03%*   *D*



*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGI Italy  88.00 msec  0.00%   -4.00 msec  C G-Portal Germany  90.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C GS-NET Netherlands  90.75 msec  0.00%   -5.00 msec  C Esport-Servers Germany  91.50 msec  0.00%   -1.00 msec  C Clanhost Netherlands  95.50 msec  0.00%   -2.00 msec  C NGZ-Server Germany  95.50 msec  0.00%   -1.00 msec  C Bigpoint Germany  97.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Fastweb Italy  99.25 msec  0.00%  +4.75 msec  C Multiplay UK  106.00 msec  25.00%   -4.00 msec  C K-Play Germany  108.00 msec  0.00%  +5.25 msec  C GC-Server Germany  114.33 msec  25.00%   -1.67 msec  C LB-Server Germany  116.75 msec  0.00%   -10.25 msec  C 247CS Germany  117.00 msec  0.00%  +4.50 msec  C Dataplex Hungary  123.50 msec  0.00%   -4.00 msec  C ServerFFS Netherlands  127.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Jolt UK  129.25 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  D Gameservers US  169.75 msec  0.00%  +1.50 msec  D RDSNET Romania  200.75 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  E EA US  238.00 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  E Valve US  265.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  F *Group sum*  *2563.83 msec*    *Group average*  *128.19 msec*  *2.50%*   *D*

----------


## nnn

είμαι είμαι, αφού έχω το δωμάτιο γεμάτο αφίσες της 4νετ  :ROFL:  :Razz:

----------


## arial

Σερνομαι και εγω, καλυτερα αποτελεσματα ειχα το μεσημερι  :Sad: 

Hostlist version  201009181636 by Someonefromhell, v0.49  Host OS & no. of CPUs  Windows XP x86 - 2 CPU cores BBRAS  loopback2004.med01.dsl.hol.gr [62.38.0.170]  WAN IP  79.166.xxx.xxx ISP & network  Hellas OnLine Electronic Communications S.A. - 79.166.248.0/21  Advertised via  [coming soon!] Test mode  All tests  Total test duration  162.75 sec Pings per host  4  Ping threads  4 Hosts alive  105 / 105  *Avg. latency*  *136.298 msec* Downloads ran for  10 sec each  *Max. speed*  *14.73 Mbps or 1.84 MB/sec* 
   

*Detailed ping results*

*Spoiler:*





*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  23.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A OTE  24.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Wind  24.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  A NTUA@GRNET  24.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Cyta Hellas  24.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  A Forthnet  25.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Vivodi  25.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Netone  25.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  A Orange Business Hellas  25.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A On Telecoms  26.50 msec  0.00%   -1.25 msec  A Vodafone  32.75 msec  0.00%  +2.75 msec  B Verizon Hellas  141.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D *Group sum*  *424.50 msec*    *Group average*  *35.38 msec*  *0.00%*   *B*



*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Akamai  24.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A DE-CIX  72.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Seabone Italy  80.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C OVH  81.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Google CDN  81.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C GEANT Netherlands  81.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C Tinet UK  82.50 msec  0.00%   -1.25 msec  C Tata Communications Germany  82.75 msec  0.00%  +1.75 msec  C LINX  83.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C NL-IX  84.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Leaseweb Netherlands  84.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C Telia Germany  86.75 msec  0.00%  +1.75 msec  C Host-Europe Germany  86.75 msec  0.00%   -2.50 msec  C Cable&Wireless Germany  87.00 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  C Level 3 Germany  87.50 msec  0.00%  +1.75 msec  C Serverloft Germany  87.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C AMS-IX  88.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Hurricane Electric UK  88.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C PCCW Germany  88.50 msec  0.00%  +1.50 msec  C Wanadoo Netherlands  88.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C PANAP  89.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C America Online Transit Data Network UK  90.25 msec  0.00%   -2.00 msec  C British Telecom UK  90.50 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  C Global Crossing Germany  90.75 msec  0.00%  +7.25 msec  C GEANT UK  91.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C Sprint Nextel France  92.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Hetzner Germany  93.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Tinet Netherlands  94.75 msec  0.00%   -1.00 msec  C Verizon Chech  95.50 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  C Google CDN  96.50 msec  0.00%   -7.50 msec  C Infostrada Italy  97.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C MIX  101.00 msec  25.00%   -1.67 msec  C Savvis Germany  102.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C Deutche Telecom Germany  105.25 msec  0.00%  +5.25 msec  C Google CDN  107.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Cachefly  108.25 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  C AboveNet Netherlands  111.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Opentransit France  112.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C NTT Communications UK  114.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C ESPANIX  120.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C RIPN@MSK-IX  157.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D Yahoo US  160.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Telia US  161.00 msec  0.00%   -1.25 msec  D Verizon US  163.50 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  D America Online Transit Data Network US  168.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Cogent Communications US  173.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D AT&T US  179.00 msec  25.00%  +0.33 msec  D Bell Canada  185.50 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  D Cogent Germany  187.75 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  D Allstream US  189.50 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  D Savvis US  190.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D Global Crossing US  195.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D Softlayer US  196.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D Rackspace US  197.00 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  D Qwest US  197.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D Sprint Nextel US  198.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D Level 3 US  202.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E The Planet US  202.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E TW Telecom US  215.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E Tata Communications US  223.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Dreamhost US  230.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E Hurricane Electric US  239.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  E AboveNet US  245.00 msec  0.00%   -14.50 msec  E XO Communications US  272.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  F PCCW Hong Kong  282.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Isnet South Africa  341.50 msec  0.00%  +2.00 msec  F NTT Communicatons Japan  352.50 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  F AboveNet Japan  370.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Maxnet New Zealand  393.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F Telstra Australia  394.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Optus Australia  395.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Pacnet Signapore  396.50 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  F ChinaNet China  405.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  F *Group sum*  *11696.75 msec*    *Group average*  *160.23 msec*  *0.68%*   *D*



*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





G-Portal Germany  70.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B NGI Italy  73.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Esport-Servers Germany  74.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B 247CS Germany  77.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C K-Play Germany  78.75 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  C Fastweb Italy  79.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C GS-NET Netherlands  90.00 msec  0.00%  +1.50 msec  C Jolt UK  90.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C NGZ-Server Germany  91.00 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  C GC-Server Germany  92.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C Bigpoint Germany  93.25 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  C LB-Server Germany  94.25 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  C Dataplex Hungary  110.00 msec  0.00%   -2.00 msec  C Clanhost Netherlands  111.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C Multiplay UK  114.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C RDSNET Romania  115.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C ServerFFS Netherlands  115.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Gameservers US  160.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D EA US  208.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Valve US  248.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E *Group sum*  *2190.00 msec*    *Group average*  *109.50 msec*  *0.00%*   *C*

----------


## flamelab

> Σερνομαι και εγω, καλυτερα αποτελεσματα ειχα το μεσημερι


Aλλα ελεγες τις προαλλες  :Twisted Evil:  :Razz:  :Crazy:

----------


## gtklocker

Hostlist version  201009181636 by Someonefromhell, v0.49  Host OS & no. of CPUs  Windows 7 x64 - 2 CPU cores BBRAS  62.169.255.44  WAN IP  109.242.xxx.xxx ISP & network  TELLAS Telecommunication Services S.A. - 109.242.0.0/17  Advertised via  [coming soon!] Test mode  All tests  Total test duration  189.119 sec Pings per host  4  Ping threads  2 Hosts alive  105 / 105  *Avg. latency*  *121.148 msec* Downloads ran for  10 sec each  *Max. speed*  *4.98 Mbps or 0.62 MB/sec* 
   

*Detailed ping results*

*Spoiler:*





*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NTUA@GRNET  16.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Wind  16.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A OTE  16.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  A Orange Business Hellas  17.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  A Vivodi  18.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  A On Telecoms  19.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Netone  19.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Hellas Online  19.25 msec  0.00%   -1.75 msec  A Cyta Hellas  20.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  A Vodafone  47.25 msec  0.00%   -1.00 msec  B Forthnet  125.75 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  D Verizon Hellas  145.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D *Group sum*  *480.75 msec*    *Group average*  *40.06 msec*  *0.00%*   *B*



*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Infostrada Italy  38.50 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  B MIX  46.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B DE-CIX  57.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B Cogent Germany  59.00 msec  0.00%   -2.00 msec  B Serverloft Germany  59.25 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  B Akamai  60.25 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  B Host-Europe Germany  61.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B AboveNet Netherlands  64.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Savvis Germany  64.25 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  B NL-IX  64.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Telia Germany  65.00 msec  0.00%  +6.00 msec  B Hetzner Germany  66.75 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  B GEANT Netherlands  67.00 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  B Opentransit France  67.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B Wanadoo Netherlands  68.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B PANAP  68.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B OVH  68.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Tinet Netherlands  68.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Cable&Wireless Germany  69.00 msec  0.00%  +3.75 msec  B AMS-IX  69.25 msec  0.00%   -1.25 msec  B Leaseweb Netherlands  69.75 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  B LINX  70.25 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  B Deutche Telecom Germany  70.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B America Online Transit Data Network UK  70.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B PCCW Germany  71.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B GEANT UK  73.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B British Telecom UK  74.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Google CDN  74.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Sprint Nextel France  75.25 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  C Cachefly  75.50 msec  0.00%   -1.75 msec  C Hurricane Electric UK  77.75 msec  0.00%   -2.25 msec  C Google CDN  78.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Google CDN  81.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C NTT Communications UK  81.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Tinet UK  84.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C ESPANIX  87.50 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  C Global Crossing Germany  88.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Seabone Italy  92.33 msec  25.00%   -5.67 msec  C Level 3 Germany  99.50 msec  0.00%   -4.00 msec  C RIPN@MSK-IX  112.50 msec  0.00%   -1.00 msec  C Tata Communications Germany  121.25 msec  0.00%  +2.75 msec  C Yahoo US  144.50 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  D Sprint Nextel US  149.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D America Online Transit Data Network US  151.75 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  D Cogent Communications US  153.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Allstream US  157.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D Telia US  161.75 msec  0.00%   -1.25 msec  D AT&T US  169.50 msec  0.00%   -1.75 msec  D Verizon US  169.75 msec  0.00%  +3.75 msec  D Bell Canada  170.00 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  D Verizon Chech  174.25 msec  0.00%  +6.50 msec  D Qwest US  174.25 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  D The Planet US  178.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D Global Crossing US  180.50 msec  0.00%   -2.50 msec  D Rackspace US  180.75 msec  0.00%   -2.75 msec  D Savvis US  181.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D TW Telecom US  199.25 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  D Softlayer US  201.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  E AboveNet US  202.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E Dreamhost US  207.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E Hurricane Electric US  217.25 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  E Level 3 US  221.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E XO Communications US  233.50 msec  0.00%   -1.50 msec  E Isnet South Africa  242.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E Tata Communications US  273.75 msec  0.00%   -2.25 msec  F Pacnet Signapore  337.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  F Maxnet New Zealand  343.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  F AboveNet Japan  343.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F PCCW Hong Kong  350.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F NTT Communicatons Japan  360.00 msec  0.00%  +6.50 msec  F Telstra Australia  369.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  F Optus Australia  384.25 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  F ChinaNet China  572.50 msec  0.00%  +3.00 msec  F *Group sum*  *10537.33 msec*    *Group average*  *144.35 msec*  *0.34%*   *D*



*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGI Italy  48.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B G-Portal Germany  57.00 msec  0.00%   -1.25 msec  B K-Play Germany  59.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Esport-Servers Germany  59.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B NGZ-Server Germany  61.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Fastweb Italy  62.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Bigpoint Germany  63.00 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  B 247CS Germany  64.75 msec  0.00%  +1.75 msec  B GS-NET Netherlands  65.25 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  B ServerFFS Netherlands  65.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B LB-Server Germany  65.75 msec  0.00%  +2.50 msec  B Clanhost Netherlands  67.75 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  B Multiplay UK  69.25 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  B GC-Server Germany  70.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Dataplex Hungary  76.00 msec  0.00%   -2.25 msec  C Jolt UK  77.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C RDSNET Romania  95.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Gameservers US  150.00 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  D EA US  176.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Valve US  248.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  E *Group sum*  *1702.50 msec*    *Group average*  *85.12 msec*  *0.00%*   *C*

----------


## nnn

slownet  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL: 

*ISP  FORTHnet SA - IP 194.21 xxxxx - BBRAS 194.219.231.89 - Network   194.219.0.0/16* *Network Advertised via * *Tinet SpA**Level 3 Communications*Test date and time is Σάββατο 25-09-2010 and time 18:08:30 - script ver 1.1c download*Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium    - 2 Threads(2 CPUs), List by Someonefromhell, v0.49* *   DNS Server: 193.92.150.3 resolve in 25.7772 ms - NIC Dell Wireless 1390 WLAN Mini-Card 54 Mbps**Time to fetch webpage 2,98 seconds - Upload speed:  1.61 Mb/s* 
prepend info

*Spoiler:*





 no prepending




Ping results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





*MOS (mean opinion score), is scaled from 5=best to 1=worst*
*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  22.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,39Wind  118.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,34On Telecoms  23 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,39Vivodi  30.25 ms  0 %  -3 ms  B  UP  4,39Forthnet  21.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,39OTE  22.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,39Netone  46.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,38NTUA@GRNET  22 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,39Vodafone  189 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,20Orange Business Hellas  245.25 ms  0 %  14 ms  E  UP  3,90Verizon Hellas  210.25 ms  0 %  6 ms  E  UP  4,10Cyta Hellas  23.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  A  UP  4,39*Total ping time is*  974 ms     




*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





DE-CIX  120 ms  0 %  3 ms  C  UP  4,33AMS-IX  129 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,33LINX  108.5 ms  0 %  -3 ms  C  UP  4,35NL-IX  182.75 ms  0 %  3 ms  D  UP  4,21RIPN@MSK-IX  140 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,32ESPANIX  149.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,32MIX  86.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36PANAP  132.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,33Akamai  22.75 ms  0 %  -2 ms  A  UP  4,39Cachefly  86 ms  0 %  -4 ms  C  UP  4,36Google CDN  187.25 ms  0 %  -6 ms  D  UP  4,25Google CDN  200.75 ms  0 %  -13 ms  E  UP  4,25Google CDN  190.25 ms  0 %  3 ms  D  UP  4,18Yahoo US  256.75 ms  0 %  -22 ms  F  UP  4,13AT&T US  262.75 ms  0 %  -4 ms  F  UP  3,97Global Crossing US  205.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  UP  4,15Level 3 US  249.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  UP  4,00Telia US  218.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  UP  4,10Qwest US  293.5 ms  0 %  -4 ms  F  UP  3,85Tata Communications US  266.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  UP  3,92Verizon US  190.25 ms  0 %  -3 ms  D  UP  4,22Savvis US  239 ms  0 %  2 ms  E  UP  4,02America Online Transit Data Network US  193 ms  0 %  -2 ms  D  UP  4,21Cogent Communications US  194.75 ms  0 %  3 ms  D  UP  4,17Hurricane Electric US  353.5 ms  0 %  -15 ms  F  UP  3,68AboveNet US  195.25 ms  25 %   98 ms  D  DOWN  0,99XO Communications US  285.5 ms  0 %  -5 ms  F  UP  3,89Sprint Nextel US  190.25 ms  0 %  -5 ms  D  UP  4,23Allstream US  232 ms  0 %  2 ms  E  UP  4,05TW Telecom US  237.5 ms  0 %  -16 ms  E  UP  4,15Deutche Telecom Germany  144.75 ms  0 %  6 ms  D  UP  4,30Global Crossing Germany  88 ms  0 %  4 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Cogent Germany  178 ms  0 %  -11 ms  D  UP  4,30Telia Germany  133 ms  0 %  57 ms  D  UP  4,00Level 3 Germany  124.5 ms  0 %  -4 ms  C  UP  4,34Tata Communications Germany  121.25 ms  0 %  5 ms  C  UP  4,33Savvis Germany  95.75 ms  0 %  -2 ms  C  UP  4,35Cable&Wireless Germany  91.25 ms  0 %  -3 ms  C  UP  4,36PCCW Germany  175.75 ms  0 %  -3 ms  D  UP  4,27NTT Communications UK  107.75 ms  0 %  24 ms  C  UP  4,30America Online Transit Data Network UK  136 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,33Tinet UK  110.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,34GEANT UK  103 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  UP  4,35British Telecom UK  193.25 ms  0 %  8 ms  D  UP  4,14Hurricane Electric UK  190 ms  0 %  20 ms  D  UP  4,07Tinet Netherlands  101.25 ms  0 %  6 ms  C  UP  4,34AboveNet Netherlands  93.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  C  UP  4,36Wanadoo Netherlands  135.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,33GEANT Netherlands  94.25 ms  0 %  -3 ms  C  UP  4,36Opentransit France  129.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  UP  4,33Sprint Nextel France  181.5 ms  0 %  -20 ms  D  UP  4,32Seabone Italy  147.25 ms  0 %  -16 ms  D  UP  4,34Infostrada Italy  99.25 ms  0 %  7 ms  C  UP  4,34Telstra Australia  481 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  UP  2,90Optus Australia  421.5 ms  0 %  8 ms  F  UP  3,12NTT Communicatons Japan  382.5 ms  0 %  -5 ms  F  UP  3,45AboveNet Japan  418 ms  0 %  -1 ms  F  UP  3,23Verizon Chech  221 ms  0 %  98 ms  E  UP  3,23ChinaNet China  558.75 ms  0 %  -7 ms  F  DOWN  2,56PCCW Hong Kong  325.75 ms  25 %   -2 ms  F  DOWN  1,03Pacnet Signapore  420.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  UP  3,21Isnet South Africa  390.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  F  UP  3,37Maxnet New Zealand  461.75 ms  0 %  -15 ms  F  UP  3,15Bell Canada  268.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  UP  3,91Leaseweb Netherlands  128 ms  0 %  -2 ms  D  UP  4,34The Planet US  244 ms  0 %  11 ms  E  UP  3,93Softlayer US  244.75 ms  0 %  4 ms  E  UP  3,98Dreamhost US  271.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  UP  3,91Rackspace US  198.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,18Serverloft Germany  119 ms  0 %  5 ms  C  UP  4,33Host-Europe Germany  91 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36Hetzner Germany  89.5 ms  0 %  -5 ms  C  UP  4,36OVH  110.5 ms  0 %  17 ms  C  UP  4,32*Total ping time is*  14620.5 ms     




*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGI Italy  129.5 ms  0 %  4 ms  D  UP  4,33Fastweb Italy  170.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  D  UP  4,27NGZ-Server Germany  96.25 ms  0 %  4 ms  C  UP  4,35K-Play Germany  127.75 ms  0 %  3 ms  D  UP  4,33GC-Server Germany  113.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  UP  4,34247CS Germany  98.25 ms  0 %  10 ms  C  UP  4,34Esport-Servers Germany  121.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,34LB-Server Germany  95.5 ms  0 %  -13 ms  C  UP  4,37G-Portal Germany  122.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,33Jolt UK  107.25 ms  0 %  6 ms  C  UP  4,34Multiplay UK  107.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,34ServerFFS Netherlands  133.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,33GS-NET Netherlands  128.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,33Clanhost Netherlands  130.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,33RDSNET Romania  115 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,34Dataplex Hungary  142.25 ms  0 %  -9 ms  D  UP  4,34EA US  246.75 ms  0 %  7 ms  E  UP  3,95Valve US  276 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  UP  3,89Gameservers US  194.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,19Bigpoint Germany  130.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,33*Total ping time is*  2787.25 ms     



*Total ping time is* *18381.75 ms*  7  2  30  35  13  18Greek servers  974  88,55 msInternational servers  14620.5  203,06 msGameservers  2787.25  146,70 ms



*Total ping time is* *18381.75 ms* *175,06 ms**Packet loss 0,53 %* 


Speedtest results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





Test date and time is Σάββατο 25-09-2010 and time 18:09:57Free Fr   0,10Mirrorservice   0,21Apple   1,42Nvidia   0,17Microsoft   0,19LeaseWeb   0,29ServerBoost   0,41ThinkBroadband   0,20Cachefly   0,37Ovh   0,07UoCrete   1,78Forthnet   0,78Otenet   1,29RootBSD   0,03



Detailed results for multihosts(Line capacity)

*Spoiler:*





 Host list by Someonefromhellftp://ftp.free.fr/ 0.2 MB/sftp://ftp.ovh.net/ 0.15 MB/sftp://ftp.hosteurope.de/ 0.1 MB/sftp://mirror.leaseweb.com/ 0.1 MB/sftp://ftp.sunet.se/ 0.1 MB/sftp://ftp.mirrorservice.org/ 0 MB/sftp://ftp.uni-kl.de/ 0.15 MB/sftp://ftp.funet.fi/ 0.1 MB/sftp://ftp5.gwdg.de/ 0.15 MB/sftp://mirror.sov.uk.goscomb.net/ 0.1 MB/s



*Average speed for 14 hosts*  0,52 MB/s  4 Mbps *Line speed for 10 hosts (Line Capacity)*  1,15 MB/s  9 Mbps

----------


## costasc4vts

Hostlist version  201009181636 by Someonefromhell, v0.49  Host OS & no. of CPUs  Windows XP x86 - 2 CPU cores BBRAS  bbras-llu-kln-23L0.forthnet.gr [194.219.231.61]  WAN IP  77.49.xxx.xxx ISP & network  FORTHnet - 77.49.0.0/17  Advertised via  [coming soon!] Test mode  All tests  Total test duration  184.92 sec Pings per host  4  Ping threads  4 Hosts alive  105 / 105  *Avg. latency*  *219.933 msec* Downloads ran for  10 sec each  *Max. speed*  *5.12 Mbps or 0.64 MB/sec* 
   

*Detailed ping results*

*Spoiler:*





*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Forthnet  38.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B NTUA@GRNET  39.00 msec  75.00%  +0.00 msec  B Cyta Hellas  39.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B OTE  40.00 msec  75.00%  +0.00 msec  B Hellas Online  40.00 msec  75.00%  +0.00 msec  B On Telecoms  40.00 msec  75.00%  +0.00 msec  B Netone  44.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B Vivodi  53.25 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  B Wind  227.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Vodafone  252.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F Orange Business Hellas  257.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F Verizon Hellas  277.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F *Group sum*  *1349.00 msec*    *Group average*  *112.42 msec*  *25.00%*   *C*



*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Akamai  39.00 msec  25.00%  +0.00 msec  B Seabone Italy  81.33 msec  25.00%   -0.33 msec  C Cachefly  101.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C Cable&Wireless Germany  104.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Cogent Germany  106.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Hetzner Germany  107.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C Sprint Nextel France  110.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C PCCW Germany  110.50 msec  0.00%  +3.50 msec  C MIX  114.00 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  C British Telecom UK  117.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Tinet Netherlands  118.50 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  C Tinet UK  119.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C Hurricane Electric UK  127.75 msec  0.00%   -1.50 msec  D Infostrada Italy  128.50 msec  0.00%  +2.75 msec  D RIPN@MSK-IX  156.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Global Crossing Germany  186.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D DE-CIX  187.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Tata Communications Germany  187.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D Serverloft Germany  187.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Yahoo US  188.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D Level 3 Germany  188.50 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  D Telia Germany  188.50 msec  0.00%   -1.00 msec  D Host-Europe Germany  191.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Leaseweb Netherlands  194.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D AboveNet Netherlands  194.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D GEANT Netherlands  194.25 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  D AMS-IX  194.50 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  D Verizon Chech  195.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Opentransit France  197.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D LINX  198.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D America Online Transit Data Network UK  201.25 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  E PANAP  201.50 msec  0.00%   -6.75 msec  E GEANT UK  201.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  E Google CDN  202.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Wanadoo Netherlands  202.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  E Google CDN  203.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E Savvis Germany  203.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  E NTT Communications UK  203.75 msec  0.00%   -1.00 msec  E OVH  205.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  E Google CDN  207.50 msec  0.00%   -4.00 msec  E Sprint Nextel US  208.00 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  E Cogent Communications US  213.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  E Deutche Telecom Germany  213.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E ESPANIX  216.33 msec  25.00%  +0.67 msec  E NL-IX  217.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  E TW Telecom US  252.25 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  F Hurricane Electric US  267.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F Verizon US  276.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  F Telia US  277.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F America Online Transit Data Network US  280.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  F Bell Canada  283.00 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  F Dreamhost US  289.75 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  F Global Crossing US  292.00 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  F Allstream US  297.00 msec  0.00%  +1.50 msec  F AT&T US  297.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F Savvis US  304.33 msec  25.00%  +0.67 msec  F Softlayer US  307.75 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  F Qwest US  308.50 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  F The Planet US  310.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F Rackspace US  313.00 msec  25.00%  +0.00 msec  F Level 3 US  315.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  F Tata Communications US  332.00 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  F AboveNet US  348.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  F XO Communications US  353.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  F PCCW Hong Kong  361.25 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  F Isnet South Africa  400.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F NTT Communicatons Japan  465.25 msec  0.00%  +2.50 msec  F AboveNet Japan  482.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F ChinaNet China  494.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  F Telstra Australia  499.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F Optus Australia  506.00 msec  25.00%  +1.00 msec  F Pacnet Signapore  507.00 msec  0.00%  +1.50 msec  F Maxnet New Zealand  547.00 msec  50.00%  +79.00 msec  F *Group sum*  *17582.00 msec*    *Group average*  *240.85 msec*  *2.74%*   *E*



*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Multiplay UK  118.25 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  C G-Portal Germany  186.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D Esport-Servers Germany  187.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D K-Play Germany  190.00 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  D 247CS Germany  190.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D NGZ-Server Germany  191.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D LB-Server Germany  194.00 msec  0.00%   -1.75 msec  D GS-NET Netherlands  194.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D ServerFFS Netherlands  195.00 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  D Clanhost Netherlands  195.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Bigpoint Germany  196.50 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  D NGI Italy  196.75 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  D GC-Server Germany  200.00 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  E Fastweb Italy  200.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  E Jolt UK  204.00 msec  0.00%   -1.25 msec  E Gameservers US  212.25 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  E Dataplex Hungary  215.75 msec  0.00%   -3.75 msec  E RDSNET Romania  217.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E EA US  314.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F Valve US  361.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F *Group sum*  *4162.00 msec*    *Group average*  *208.10 msec*  *0.00%*   *E*

----------


## deniSun

Hostlist version  201009181636 by Someonefromhell, v0.49  Host OS & no. of CPUs  Windows 7 x86 - 2 CPU cores BBRAS  80.106.108.38  WAN IP  94.68.xxx.xxx ISP & network  OTEnet S.A. Multiprotocol Backbone &amp; ISP - 94.68.0.0/16  Advertised via  [coming soon!] Test mode  All tests  Total test duration  88.447 sec Pings per host  2  Ping threads  2 Hosts alive  105 / 105  *Avg. latency*  *117.462 msec* Downloads ran for  5 sec each  *Max. speed*  *15.36 Mbps or 1.92 MB/sec* 
   

*Detailed ping results*

*Spoiler:*





*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Forthnet  26.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  A OTE  27.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Hellas Online  27.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Orange Business Hellas  27.50 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  A Vodafone  27.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  A Cyta Hellas  27.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  A On Telecoms  27.50 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  A Vivodi  28.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A NTUA@GRNET  28.00 msec  0.00%   -1.00 msec  A Netone  28.00 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  A Wind  29.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  A Verizon Hellas  141.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D *Group sum*  *445.50 msec*    *Group average*  *37.12 msec*  *0.00%*   *B*



*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Akamai  26.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  A DE-CIX  54.00 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  B Serverloft Germany  55.50 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  B Cogent Germany  58.00 msec  0.00%  +4.00 msec  B Host-Europe Germany  58.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B Level 3 Germany  59.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Hetzner Germany  60.50 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  B AboveNet Netherlands  62.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B NL-IX  62.50 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  B Wanadoo Netherlands  63.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Cable&Wireless Germany  63.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B AMS-IX  63.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B Leaseweb Netherlands  64.00 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  B Cachefly  65.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B British Telecom UK  66.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B OVH  67.00 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  B LINX  67.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B PCCW Germany  67.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B GEANT UK  67.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B Sprint Nextel France  68.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B America Online Transit Data Network UK  68.50 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  B Google CDN  68.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B PANAP  68.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B Tata Communications Germany  69.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Tinet UK  69.50 msec  0.00%   -1.50 msec  B Opentransit France  70.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Hurricane Electric UK  70.50 msec  0.00%  +5.50 msec  B Savvis Germany  71.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Deutche Telecom Germany  73.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B GEANT Netherlands  73.00 msec  0.00%   -10.00 msec  B Infostrada Italy  73.00 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  B Google CDN  75.00 msec  0.00%  +5.00 msec  C Telia Germany  82.00 msec  0.00%  +13.00 msec  C Global Crossing Germany  84.50 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  C ESPANIX  86.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Verizon Chech  88.50 msec  0.00%   -26.50 msec  C Seabone Italy  99.00 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  C Google CDN  100.00 msec  0.00%   -25.00 msec  C RIPN@MSK-IX  107.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Tinet Netherlands  108.50 msec  0.00%  +1.50 msec  C NTT Communications UK  109.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C MIX  127.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D Telia US  142.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D Verizon US  143.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D Yahoo US  143.50 msec  0.00%  +1.50 msec  D Sprint Nextel US  143.50 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  D Allstream US  152.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D Cogent Communications US  155.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Bell Canada  159.50 msec  0.00%   -1.50 msec  D The Planet US  170.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D Qwest US  174.00 msec  0.00%  +2.00 msec  D Rackspace US  174.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D America Online Transit Data Network US  184.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Softlayer US  184.50 msec  0.00%   -4.50 msec  D Global Crossing US  184.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D TW Telecom US  199.00 msec  0.00%  +10.00 msec  D AboveNet US  202.00 msec  0.00%  +4.00 msec  E AT&T US  204.00 msec  0.00%  +2.00 msec  E Savvis US  206.00 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  E Dreamhost US  212.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Hurricane Electric US  213.00 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  E Level 3 US  214.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  E Tata Communications US  232.50 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  E Isnet South Africa  235.50 msec  0.00%   -1.50 msec  E XO Communications US  258.00 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  F ChinaNet China  276.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Pacnet Signapore  313.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F PCCW Hong Kong  341.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F AboveNet Japan  371.50 msec  0.00%   -7.50 msec  F Telstra Australia  373.00 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  F NTT Communicatons Japan  375.00 msec  0.00%   -39.00 msec  F Optus Australia  380.50 msec  0.00%  +1.50 msec  F Maxnet New Zealand  417.00 msec  0.00%   -40.00 msec  F *Group sum*  *10196.50 msec*    *Group average*  *139.68 msec*  *0.00%*   *D*



*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Esport-Servers Germany  54.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B G-Portal Germany  55.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B K-Play Germany  58.00 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  B Bigpoint Germany  59.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B 247CS Germany  59.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B NGZ-Server Germany  60.00 msec  0.00%   -1.00 msec  B Clanhost Netherlands  62.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B GS-NET Netherlands  62.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B ServerFFS Netherlands  64.50 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  B Jolt UK  65.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B Multiplay UK  66.00 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  B GC-Server Germany  68.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B LB-Server Germany  69.50 msec  0.00%   -2.50 msec  B Fastweb Italy  69.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B Dataplex Hungary  77.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C NGI Italy  79.50 msec  0.00%  +2.50 msec  C RDSNET Romania  88.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C Gameservers US  138.00 msec  0.00%   -1.00 msec  D EA US  175.50 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  D Valve US  259.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F *Group sum*  *1691.50 msec*    *Group average*  *84.58 msec*  *0.00%*   *C*

----------


## deniSun

Hostlist version  201009181636 by Someonefromhell, v0.49  Host OS & no. of CPUs  Windows 7 x86 - 2 CPU cores BBRAS  80.106.108.38  WAN IP  94.68.xxx.xxx ISP & network  OTEnet S.A. Multiprotocol Backbone &amp; ISP - 94.68.0.0/16  Advertised via  [coming soon!] Test mode  All tests  Total test duration  88.037 sec Pings per host  2  Ping threads  2 Hosts alive  105 / 105  *Avg. latency*  *120.138 msec* Downloads ran for  5 sec each  *Max. speed*  *16.09 Mbps or 2.01 MB/sec* 
   

*Detailed ping results*

*Spoiler:*





*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Vivodi  26.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  A On Telecoms  27.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Cyta Hellas  27.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  A Orange Business Hellas  28.00 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  A NTUA@GRNET  28.00 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  A Hellas Online  28.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Vodafone  29.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  A Wind  29.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  A OTE  29.50 msec  0.00%   -1.50 msec  A Forthnet  30.00 msec  0.00%   -3.00 msec  B Netone  32.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Verizon Hellas  127.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D *Group sum*  *443.00 msec*    *Group average*  *36.92 msec*  *0.00%*   *B*



*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Akamai  26.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  A Cogent Germany  55.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Serverloft Germany  55.00 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  B DE-CIX  55.50 msec  0.00%  +1.50 msec  B Host-Europe Germany  57.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B Level 3 Germany  59.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Hetzner Germany  61.50 msec  0.00%   -1.50 msec  B Wanadoo Netherlands  61.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B AboveNet Netherlands  62.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B NL-IX  62.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B GEANT Netherlands  62.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B Verizon Chech  62.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B Cable&Wireless Germany  63.00 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  B AMS-IX  63.50 msec  0.00%  +2.50 msec  B Leaseweb Netherlands  64.00 msec  0.00%   -1.00 msec  B Hurricane Electric UK  65.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B LINX  65.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B Cachefly  65.50 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  B Tinet UK  66.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B OVH  67.00 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  B British Telecom UK  67.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B PCCW Germany  67.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B America Online Transit Data Network UK  67.50 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  B Sprint Nextel France  67.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B Telia Germany  68.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Google CDN  68.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Google CDN  68.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Tata Communications Germany  68.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B GEANT UK  68.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B PANAP  69.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B Savvis Germany  70.50 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  B Google CDN  70.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B Infostrada Italy  73.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Deutche Telecom Germany  73.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Opentransit France  77.00 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  C ESPANIX  85.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C Global Crossing Germany  93.00 msec  0.00%  +12.00 msec  C Seabone Italy  102.00 msec  0.00%   -3.00 msec  C RIPN@MSK-IX  108.50 msec  0.00%  +1.50 msec  C Sprint Nextel US  135.00 msec  0.00%   -1.00 msec  D Telia US  143.50 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  D Yahoo US  145.00 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  D Verizon US  146.50 msec  0.00%   -2.50 msec  D Allstream US  153.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Cogent Communications US  155.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D NTT Communications UK  157.50 msec  0.00%   -4.50 msec  D Bell Canada  163.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D AT&T US  163.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D Tinet Netherlands  165.00 msec  0.00%  +4.00 msec  D The Planet US  170.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D MIX  173.00 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  D Rackspace US  174.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D Qwest US  175.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D Softlayer US  180.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D TW Telecom US  189.50 msec  0.00%  +3.50 msec  D AboveNet US  198.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D Hurricane Electric US  211.00 msec  0.00%   -1.00 msec  E Dreamhost US  216.00 msec  0.00%   -4.00 msec  E America Online Transit Data Network US  223.50 msec  0.00%  +1.50 msec  E Tata Communications US  226.00 msec  0.00%   -1.00 msec  E Isnet South Africa  237.00 msec  0.00%   -2.00 msec  E Global Crossing US  244.00 msec  0.00%   -2.00 msec  E Savvis US  248.00 msec  0.00%  +3.00 msec  E Level 3 US  275.00 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  F ChinaNet China  276.00 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  F Pacnet Signapore  313.50 msec  0.00%  +1.50 msec  F XO Communications US  320.00 msec  0.00%  +3.00 msec  F PCCW Hong Kong  340.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  F Telstra Australia  349.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F AboveNet Japan  350.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  F NTT Communicatons Japan  381.50 msec  0.00%  +31.50 msec  F Optus Australia  382.00 msec  0.00%   -2.00 msec  F Maxnet New Zealand  416.00 msec  0.00%   -2.00 msec  F *Group sum*  *10432.50 msec*    *Group average*  *142.91 msec*  *0.00%*   *D*



*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





G-Portal Germany  55.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Esport-Servers Germany  57.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B K-Play Germany  57.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B 247CS Germany  58.50 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  B NGZ-Server Germany  59.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Bigpoint Germany  59.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B GS-NET Netherlands  61.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B Clanhost Netherlands  62.00 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  B ServerFFS Netherlands  64.50 msec  0.00%  +1.50 msec  B Multiplay UK  65.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Jolt UK  65.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B GC-Server Germany  68.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B LB-Server Germany  68.50 msec  0.00%   -1.50 msec  B Fastweb Italy  71.00 msec  0.00%   -1.00 msec  B Dataplex Hungary  73.00 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  B NGI Italy  76.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C RDSNET Romania  92.00 msec  0.00%  +2.00 msec  C Gameservers US  137.50 msec  0.00%   -1.50 msec  D EA US  175.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D Valve US  311.50 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  F *Group sum*  *1739.00 msec*    *Group average*  *86.95 msec*  *0.00%*   *C*

----------


## nnn

*ISP  FORTHnet SA - IP 194.21 xxxxx - BBRAS 194.219.231.89 - Network   194.219.0.0/16* *Network Advertised via * *Tinet SpA**Level 3 Communications**Telecom Italia Sparkle*Test date and time is Σάββατο 25-09-2010 and time 22:51:20 - script ver 1.1 d download*Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium    - 2 Threads(2 CPUs)* *   DNS Server: 193.92.150.3 resolve in 25.7872 ms - NIC Dell Wireless 1390 WLAN Mini-Card 54 Mbps**Time to fetch webpage 2,61 seconds - Line Capacity 1,30 MB/s, 10 Mbps - Upload speed:  1.62 Mb/s* 
prepend info

*Spoiler:*





 no prepending

----------


## treli@ris

*ISP  Hellas On Line S.A. - IP 79.166 xxxxx - BBRAS equettimedout. - Network   79.166.0.0/16* *Network Advertised via * *Level 3 Communications**Verizon Business EMEA - Commercial IP service provider in Europe*Test date and time is Σάββατο 25-09-2010 and time 23:12:41 - script ver 1.1 download*Microsoft Windows 7 Professional    - 2 Threads(4 CPUs), List by Someonefromhell, v0.49* *   DNS Server: 192.168.1.1 resolve in 2.4968 ms - NIC Marvell Yukon 88E8056 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller 100 Mbps**Time to fetch webpage 3,58 seconds - Upload speed:  615.00 kb/s* 
prepend info

*Spoiler:*





42109 41965 41877 3356 3329 3329 3329 33294608 1221 4637 3356 3329 3329 3329 3329





Ping results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





*MOS (mean opinion score), is scaled from 5=best to 1=worst*
*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  23.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,39Wind  23.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,39On Telecoms  25 ms  0 %  3 ms  A  UP  4,39Vivodi  23.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,39Forthnet  23.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  A  DOWN  4,39OTE  24.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  UP  4,39Netone  24.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,39NTUA@GRNET  24 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,39Vodafone  27.5 ms  0 %  -4 ms  A  UP  4,39Orange Business Hellas  24.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  A  DOWN  4,39Verizon Hellas  156 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,30Cyta Hellas  23.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,39*Total ping time is*  423 ms     




*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





DE-CIX  80.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36AMS-IX  79.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36LINX  92.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35NL-IX  87.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36RIPN@MSK-IX  129.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,33ESPANIX  107 ms  0 %  -2 ms  C  DOWN  4,35MIX  83 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36PANAP  91 ms  0 %  -2 ms  C  UP  4,36Akamai  23.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  A  UP  4,39Cachefly  79.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,36Google CDN  72.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,36Google CDN  85.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Google CDN  98.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,35Yahoo US  166 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  DOWN  4,26AT&T US  195.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,18Global Crossing US  195 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,19Level 3 US  192.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  DOWN  4,20Telia US  165.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,28Qwest US  204.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  UP  4,16Tata Communications US  218.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  E  UP  4,10Verizon US  174.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,25Savvis US  192.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,19America Online Transit Data Network US  181 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,23Cogent Communications US  184 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  UP  4,21Hurricane Electric US  244.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  E  UP  4,02AboveNet US  232.75 ms  0 %  -17 ms  E  UP  4,18XO Communications US  228.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  DOWN  4,07Sprint Nextel US  178.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,23Allstream US  190.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,21TW Telecom US  223.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  E  UP  4,08Deutche Telecom Germany  93.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,35Global Crossing Germany  190 ms  0 %  -56 ms  D  UP  4,36Cogent Germany  179.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  UP  4,22Telia Germany  80.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36Level 3 Germany  70.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Tata Communications Germany  80.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36Savvis Germany  116.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  UP  4,34Cable&Wireless Germany  85 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36PCCW Germany  80 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,36NTT Communications UK  85 ms  0 %  -3 ms  C  DOWN  4,36America Online Transit Data Network UK  101 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35Tinet UK  104.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,35GEANT UK  91.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,36British Telecom UK  86.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Hurricane Electric UK  87.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Tinet Netherlands  91.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36AboveNet Netherlands  252.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  UP  3,98Wanadoo Netherlands  80 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36GEANT Netherlands  87 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Opentransit France  95.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,35Sprint Nextel France  87.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Seabone Italy  81.5 ms  0 %  3 ms  C  UP  4,36Infostrada Italy  117 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,34Telstra Australia  425.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  F  DOWN  3,16Optus Australia  394 ms  0 %  2 ms  F  UP  3,32NTT Communicatons Japan  383 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  UP  3,40AboveNet Japan  383.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  UP  3,39Verizon Chech  88.5 ms  0 %  -3 ms  C  UP  4,36ChinaNet China  435.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  F  UP  3,14PCCW Hong Kong  342.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  UP  3,59Pacnet Signapore  395.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  DOWN  3,34Isnet South Africa  280.75 ms  0 %  -2 ms  F  UP  3,89Maxnet New Zealand  380.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  UP  3,40Bell Canada  181.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  DOWN  4,24Leaseweb Netherlands  86.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36The Planet US  212.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  E  UP  4,12Softlayer US  216.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  UP  4,12Dreamhost US  251.5 ms  0 %  -3 ms  F  UP  4,01Rackspace US  203.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  DOWN  4,16Serverloft Germany  76.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Host-Europe Germany  83.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36Hetzner Germany  76.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36OVH  82.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36*Total ping time is*  11883 ms     




*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGI Italy  88 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36Fastweb Italy  90 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,36NGZ-Server Germany  94.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,35K-Play Germany  124 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,33GC-Server Germany  94 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35247CS Germany  86 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Esport-Servers Germany  71.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,37LB-Server Germany  96.5 ms  0 %  -6 ms  C  UP  4,36G-Portal Germany  72.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,36Jolt UK  113 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,34Multiplay UK  87 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36ServerFFS Netherlands  80.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36GS-NET Netherlands  80.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Clanhost Netherlands  89.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,35RDSNET Romania  96.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Dataplex Hungary  115.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,34EA US  202 ms  0 %  -3 ms  E  DOWN  4,19Valve US  233.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  DOWN  4,06Gameservers US  168.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  UP  4,26Bigpoint Germany  75.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,37*Total ping time is*  2158.75 ms     



*Total ping time is* *14464.75 ms*  12  4  50  17  11  11Greek servers  423  38,45 msInternational servers  11883  165,04 msGameservers  2158.75  113,62 ms



*Total ping time is* *14464.75 ms* *137,76 ms**Packet loss 0,00 %* 


Speedtest results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





Test date and time is Σάββατο 25-09-2010 and time 23:13:56Free Fr   0,05Mirrorservice   0,05Apple   0,12Nvidia   0,07Microsoft   0,07LeaseWeb   0,05ServerBoost   0,07ThinkBroadband   0,03Cachefly   0,16Ovh   0,04UoCrete   0,12Forthnet   0,08Otenet   0,16RootBSD   0,03



Detailed results for multihosts(Line capacity)

*Spoiler:*





 Host list by Someonefromhellftp://ftp.free.fr/ 0.05 MB/sftp://ftp.ovh.net/ 0.05 MB/sftp://ftp.hosteurope.de/ 0.05 MB/sftp://mirror.leaseweb.com/ 0.05 MB/sftp://ftp.sunet.se/ 0.05 MB/sftp://ftp.mirrorservice.org/ 0 MB/sftp://ftp.uni-kl.de/ 0.05 MB/sftp://ftp.funet.fi/ 0.05 MB/sftp://ftp5.gwdg.de/ 0.05 MB/sftp://mirror.sov.uk.goscomb.net/ 0 MB/s



*Average speed for 14 hosts*  0,08 MB/s  1 Mbps *Line speed for 10 hosts (Line Capacity)*  0,40 MB/s  3 Mbps


........Auto merged post: treli@ris πρόσθεσε 7 λεπτά και 28 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........



Hostlist version  201009181636 by Someonefromhell, v0.49  Host OS & no. of CPUs  Windows 7 x64 - 4 CPU cores BBRAS  N/A (non-responsive BBRAS)  WAN IP  79.166.xxx.xxx ISP & network  Hellas OnLine Electronic Communications S.A. - 79.166.0.0/16  Advertised via  [coming soon!] Test mode  All tests  Total test duration  89.507 sec Pings per host  1  Ping threads  1 Hosts alive  105 / 105  *Avg. latency*  *137.143 msec* Downloads ran for  5 sec each  *Max. speed*  *5.89 Mbps or 0.74 MB/sec* 
   

*Detailed ping results*

*Spoiler:*





*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Forthnet  23.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Vivodi  23.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Hellas Online  23.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Wind  23.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A NTUA@GRNET  24.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Cyta Hellas  24.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Netone  24.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A OTE  24.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A On Telecoms  25.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Orange Business Hellas  25.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Vodafone  29.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Verizon Hellas  158.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D *Group sum*  *425.00 msec*    *Group average*  *35.42 msec*  *0.00%*   *B*



*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Akamai  24.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Level 3 Germany  71.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Hetzner Germany  76.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Serverloft Germany  77.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C AMS-IX  77.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Global Crossing Germany  77.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Cachefly  79.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C PCCW Germany  80.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Wanadoo Netherlands  80.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Tata Communications Germany  81.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C DE-CIX  81.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Seabone Italy  82.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C OVH  82.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Host-Europe Germany  83.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C MIX  83.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Google CDN  84.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Leaseweb Netherlands  85.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Cable&Wireless Germany  85.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C GEANT Netherlands  87.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C British Telecom UK  87.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Verizon Chech  88.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C NL-IX  88.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Sprint Nextel France  88.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Hurricane Electric UK  89.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C PANAP  90.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Tinet Netherlands  92.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C NTT Communications UK  92.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C LINX  92.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C GEANT UK  92.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Telia Germany  93.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Deutche Telecom Germany  94.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Opentransit France  96.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C America Online Transit Data Network UK  100.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Google CDN  102.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Tinet UK  105.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C ESPANIX  112.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Google CDN  114.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Infostrada Italy  114.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Savvis Germany  118.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C RIPN@MSK-IX  130.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Telia US  161.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Yahoo US  166.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Verizon US  174.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Bell Canada  177.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Sprint Nextel US  179.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Cogent Germany  180.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D America Online Transit Data Network US  181.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Cogent Communications US  184.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Allstream US  190.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Level 3 US  191.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Savvis US  192.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Global Crossing US  195.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D AT&T US  195.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Qwest US  204.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Rackspace US  204.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E The Planet US  214.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Softlayer US  217.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Tata Communications US  219.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E TW Telecom US  223.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E AboveNet US  229.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E XO Communications US  231.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Hurricane Electric US  244.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E AboveNet Netherlands  248.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Dreamhost US  252.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Isnet South Africa  279.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F PCCW Hong Kong  342.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F NTT Communicatons Japan  371.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Maxnet New Zealand  379.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F AboveNet Japan  382.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Optus Australia  396.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Pacnet Signapore  396.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Telstra Australia  431.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F ChinaNet China  434.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F *Group sum*  *11810.00 msec*    *Group average*  *161.78 msec*  *0.00%*   *D*



*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Esport-Servers Germany  71.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B G-Portal Germany  75.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Bigpoint Germany  76.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C ServerFFS Netherlands  82.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C GS-NET Netherlands  85.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Multiplay UK  86.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C 247CS Germany  86.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C NGI Italy  88.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Clanhost Netherlands  88.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Fastweb Italy  90.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C LB-Server Germany  93.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C NGZ-Server Germany  94.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C GC-Server Germany  95.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C RDSNET Romania  97.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Jolt UK  113.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Dataplex Hungary  117.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C K-Play Germany  125.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Gameservers US  168.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D EA US  203.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Valve US  233.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E *Group sum*  *2165.00 msec*    *Group average*  *108.25 msec*  *0.00%*   *C*

----------


## nnn

*ISP  FORTHnet SA - IP 194.21 xxxxx - BBRAS 194.219.231.89 - Network   194.219.0.0/16* *Network Advertised via * *Tinet SpA**Level 3 Communications**Telecom Italia Sparkle*Test date and time is Σάββατο 25-09-2010 and time 23:34:23 - script ver 1.1 download*Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium    - 2 Threads(2 CPUs), List by Someonefromhell, v0.49* *   DNS Server: 193.92.150.3 resolve in 5.4173 ms - NIC Dell Wireless 1390 WLAN Mini-Card 54 Mbps**Time to fetch webpage 2,40 seconds - Upload speed:  1.61 Mb/s* 
prepend info

*Spoiler:*





 no prepending




Ping results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





*MOS (mean opinion score), is scaled from 5=best to 1=worst*
*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  88.25 ms  0 %  111 ms  C  UP  3,74Wind  114.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,34On Telecoms  22.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,39Vivodi  22.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,39Forthnet  21.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  A  UP  4,39OTE  22.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,39Netone  22.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  A  DOWN  4,39NTUA@GRNET  22 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,39Vodafone  184.75 ms  0 %  13 ms  D  DOWN  4,14Orange Business Hellas  267.25 ms  0 %  56 ms  F  DOWN  3,42Verizon Hellas  194.5 ms  0 %  5 ms  D  UP  4,16Cyta Hellas  22.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  A  DOWN  4,39*Total ping time is*  1005 ms     




*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





DE-CIX  121.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  DOWN  4,33AMS-IX  127.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,33LINX  107 ms  0 %  8 ms  C  UP  4,34NL-IX  158.25 ms  0 %  6 ms  D  DOWN  4,26RIPN@MSK-IX  137.25 ms  0 %  7 ms  D  DOWN  4,32ESPANIX  158.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  UP  4,29MIX  90.75 ms  0 %  5 ms  C  UP  4,35PANAP  127.5 ms  0 %  4 ms  D  DOWN  4,33Akamai  23 ms  0 %  -2 ms  A  UP  4,39Cachefly  85 ms  0 %  -2 ms  C  UP  4,36Google CDN  161.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  D  DOWN  4,30Google CDN  176.5 ms  0 %  8 ms  D  DOWN  4,20Google CDN  163.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,28Yahoo US  290.75 ms  0 %  -57 ms  F  DOWN  4,24AT&T US  291.5 ms  0 %  101 ms  F  DOWN  2,83Global Crossing US  200 ms  0 %  5 ms  D  DOWN  4,14Level 3 US  284.25 ms  0 %  -35 ms  F  DOWN  4,12Telia US  249 ms  0 %  -44 ms  E  UP  4,29Qwest US  324.25 ms  0 %  60 ms  F  DOWN  3,09Tata Communications US  290.75 ms  0 %  82 ms  F  UP  3,03Verizon US  185.25 ms  0 %  3 ms  D  DOWN  4,20Savvis US  278.5 ms  0 %  -22 ms  F  DOWN  4,05America Online Transit Data Network US  189.75 ms  0 %  5 ms  D  UP  4,17Cogent Communications US  193.25 ms  0 %  -7 ms  D  UP  4,24Hurricane Electric US  395 ms  0 %  40 ms  F  UP  2,93AboveNet US  299 ms  0 %  20 ms  F  UP  3,61XO Communications US  378.5 ms  0 %  -38 ms  F  UP  3,78Sprint Nextel US  187.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  UP  4,20Allstream US  283.75 ms  0 %  -6 ms  F  UP  3,91TW Telecom US  276.75 ms  0 %  -34 ms  F  DOWN  4,14Deutche Telecom Germany  100.25 ms  25 %   6 ms  C  DOWN  1,51Global Crossing Germany  84.5 ms  0 %  -6 ms  C  UP  4,37Cogent Germany  137.75 ms  0 %  4 ms  D  DOWN  4,32Telia Germany  122 ms  0 %  7 ms  C  DOWN  4,33Level 3 Germany  129.25 ms  0 %  3 ms  D  UP  4,33Tata Communications Germany  119.75 ms  0 %  9 ms  C  UP  4,33Savvis Germany  92.75 ms  0 %  -7 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Cable&Wireless Germany  94.75 ms  0 %  -2 ms  C  UP  4,36PCCW Germany  165.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  UP  4,27NTT Communications UK  95.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  UP  4,35America Online Transit Data Network UK  136 ms  0 %  3 ms  D  UP  4,32Tinet UK  122.25 ms  0 %  -49 ms  C  UP  4,39GEANT UK  105 ms  0 %  -8 ms  C  UP  4,36British Telecom UK  180.25 ms  0 %  -6 ms  D  UP  4,27Hurricane Electric UK  179.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,23Tinet Netherlands  94.25 ms  0 %  -3 ms  C  DOWN  4,36AboveNet Netherlands  91.25 ms  0 %  -4 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Wanadoo Netherlands  130.25 ms  0 %  -4 ms  D  DOWN  4,34GEANT Netherlands  89.25 ms  0 %  -3 ms  C  UP  4,36Opentransit France  128.25 ms  0 %  -8 ms  D  UP  4,34Sprint Nextel France  177 ms  0 %  8 ms  D  UP  4,19Seabone Italy  132 ms  0 %  -3 ms  D  UP  4,33Infostrada Italy  97.5 ms  0 %  4 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Telstra Australia  509 ms  0 %  68 ms  F  UP  2,05Optus Australia  477.25 ms  0 %  -54 ms  F  UP  3,47NTT Communicatons Japan  426.25 ms  0 %  50 ms  F  UP  2,66AboveNet Japan  450 ms  0 %  -73 ms  F  UP  3,77Verizon Chech  127 ms  0 %  8 ms  D  UP  4,32ChinaNet China  475.5 ms  25 %   -68 ms  F  DOWN  1,01PCCW Hong Kong  414 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  UP  3,23Pacnet Signapore  421.5 ms  0 %  -5 ms  F  DOWN  3,26Isnet South Africa  445.25 ms  0 %  22 ms  F  UP  2,85Maxnet New Zealand  445.25 ms  0 %  -36 ms  F  DOWN  3,45Bell Canada  258.75 ms  0 %  -15 ms  F  DOWN  4,07Leaseweb Netherlands  136.75 ms  0 %  10 ms  D  DOWN  4,30The Planet US  244.75 ms  0 %  7 ms  E  DOWN  3,96Softlayer US  249.5 ms  0 %  -22 ms  E  DOWN  4,15Dreamhost US  297.25 ms  0 %  50 ms  F  UP  3,33Rackspace US  205.25 ms  0 %  -16 ms  E  UP  4,26Serverloft Germany  105.75 ms  25 %   6 ms  C  DOWN  1,51Host-Europe Germany  103.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Hetzner Germany  109.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  DOWN  4,34OVH  93 ms  0 %  -5 ms  C  UP  4,36*Total ping time is*  15034.25 ms     




*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGI Italy  131 ms  0 %  5 ms  D  DOWN  4,32Fastweb Italy  166.5 ms  0 %  6 ms  D  UP  4,24NGZ-Server Germany  84.75 ms  0 %  8 ms  C  DOWN  4,35K-Play Germany  123.75 ms  0 %  -5 ms  C  DOWN  4,34GC-Server Germany  108.75 ms  0 %  -4 ms  C  DOWN  4,35247CS Germany  99.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35Esport-Servers Germany  122.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,34LB-Server Germany  90 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  DOWN  4,35G-Portal Germany  121.25 ms  0 %  6 ms  C  UP  4,33Jolt UK  109 ms  0 %  -2 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Multiplay UK  99 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  DOWN  4,35ServerFFS Netherlands  130.25 ms  0 %  5 ms  D  UP  4,33GS-NET Netherlands  95.75 ms  25 %   -1 ms  C  DOWN  1,53Clanhost Netherlands  129 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,33RDSNET Romania  115.75 ms  0 %  -3 ms  C  UP  4,34Dataplex Hungary  138.25 ms  0 %  7 ms  D  UP  4,31EA US  241 ms  0 %  -18 ms  E  DOWN  4,16Valve US  297.75 ms  0 %  -10 ms  F  UP  3,88Gameservers US  187.75 ms  0 %  -9 ms  D  DOWN  4,27Bigpoint Germany  125.5 ms  0 %  10 ms  D  DOWN  4,32*Total ping time is*  2717 ms     



*Total ping time is* *18756.25 ms*  8  0  34  34  5  24Greek servers  1005  91,36 msInternational servers  15034.25  208,81 msGameservers  2717  143,00 ms



*Total ping time is* *18756.25 ms* *178,63 ms**Packet loss 1,05 %* 


Speedtest results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





Test date and time is Σάββατο 25-09-2010 and time 23:35:48Free Fr   0,11Mirrorservice   0,48Apple   1,91Nvidia   0,12Microsoft   0,34LeaseWeb   0,49ServerBoost   0,61ThinkBroadband   0,21Cachefly   1,38Ovh   0,65UoCrete   1,79Forthnet   0,78Otenet   1,66RootBSD   0,03



Detailed results for multihosts(Line capacity)

*Spoiler:*





 Host list by Someonefromhellftp://ftp.free.fr/ 0.1 MB/sftp://ftp.ovh.net/ 0.15 MB/sftp://ftp.hosteurope.de/ 0.15 MB/sftp://mirror.leaseweb.com/ 0.35 MB/sftp://ftp.sunet.se/ 0.1 MB/sftp://ftp.mirrorservice.org/ 0.15 MB/sftp://ftp.uni-kl.de/ 0.35 MB/sftp://ftp.funet.fi/ 0.2 MB/sftp://ftp5.gwdg.de/ 0.2 MB/sftp://mirror.sov.uk.goscomb.net/ 0 MB/s



*Average speed for 14 hosts*  0,75 MB/s  6 Mbps *Line speed for 10 hosts (Line Capacity)*  1,75 MB/s  14 Mbps

----------


## arial

To speedtest τρελαθηκε  :Razz: 

Hostlist version  201009181636 by Someonefromhell, v0.49  Host OS & no. of CPUs  Windows XP x86 - 2 CPU cores BBRAS  loopback2004.med01.dsl.hol.gr [62.38.0.170]  WAN IP  79.166.xxx.xxx ISP & network  Hellas OnLine Electronic Communications S.A. - 79.166.248.0/21  Advertised via  [coming soon!] Test mode  All tests  Total test duration  153.594 sec Pings per host  4  Ping threads  4 Hosts alive  10 / 105  *Avg. latency*  *184.617 msec* Downloads ran for  10 sec each  *Max. speed*  *24.41 Mbps or 3.05 MB/sec* 
   

*Detailed ping results*

*Spoiler:*





*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NTUA@GRNET  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A Cyta Hellas  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A Vodafone  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A Verizon Hellas  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A Orange Business Hellas  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A Netone  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A Hellas Online  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A OTE  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A Wind  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A Vivodi  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A Forthnet  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A On Telecoms  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A *Group sum*  *N/A*    *Group average*  *N/A*  *100.00%*   *N/A*



*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





AboveNet Netherlands  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A Wanadoo Netherlands  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A Level 3 Germany  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A GEANT Netherlands  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A Sprint Nextel France  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A Seabone Italy  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A Opentransit France  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A Tinet Netherlands  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A Tata Communications Germany  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A Cable&Wireless Germany  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A Hurricane Electric UK  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A PCCW Germany  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A NTT Communications UK  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A British Telecom UK  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A America Online Transit Data Network UK  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A GEANT UK  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A Infostrada Italy  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A Softlayer US  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A Dreamhost US  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A Optus Australia  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A Rackspace US  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A Host-Europe Germany  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A Hetzner Germany  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A Serverloft Germany  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A The Planet US  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A NTT Communicatons Japan  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A Verizon Chech  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A Leaseweb Netherlands  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A ChinaNet China  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A PCCW Hong Kong  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A Maxnet New Zealand  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A Pacnet Signapore  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A Isnet South Africa  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A Savvis Germany  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A Cachefly  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A Google CDN  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A Level 3 US  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A Google CDN  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A Google CDN  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A Global Crossing US  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A Yahoo US  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A AT&T US  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A Akamai  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A DE-CIX  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A AMS-IX  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A PANAP  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A LINX  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A NL-IX  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A MIX  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A RIPN@MSK-IX  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A ESPANIX  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A Telia Germany  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A Sprint Nextel US  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A Allstream US  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A AboveNet US  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A TW Telecom US  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A Global Crossing Germany  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A Cogent Germany  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A Deutche Telecom Germany  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A Telia US  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A Verizon US  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A Savvis US  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A Tata Communications US  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A Qwest US  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A Cogent Communications US  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A America Online Transit Data Network US  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A OVH  80.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C Tinet UK  83.67 msec  25.00%  +0.33 msec  C Bell Canada  186.00 msec  75.00%  +0.00 msec  D Hurricane Electric US  239.00 msec  50.00%  +0.00 msec  E XO Communications US  246.50 msec  50.00%  +0.50 msec  E AboveNet Japan  373.00 msec  75.00%  +0.00 msec  F Telstra Australia  388.00 msec  75.00%  +0.00 msec  F *Group sum*  *1596.67 msec*    *Group average*  *228.10 msec*  *50.00%*   *E*



*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Jolt UK  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A GS-NET Netherlands  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A Bigpoint Germany  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A ServerFFS Netherlands  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A RDSNET Romania  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A Dataplex Hungary  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A Gameservers US  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A EA US  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A Valve US  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A Multiplay UK  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A GC-Server Germany  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A G-Portal Germany  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A NGI Italy  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A Fastweb Italy  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A K-Play Germany  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A Esport-Servers Germany  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A LB-Server Germany  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A 247CS Germany  73.00 msec  75.00%  +0.00 msec  B NGZ-Server Germany  83.00 msec  50.00%  +0.00 msec  C Clanhost Netherlands  93.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C *Group sum*  *249.50 msec*    *Group average*  *83.17 msec*  *41.67%*   *C*

----------


## nnn

μπα, έρχεται η συν  :Lips Sealed: (δεση) ήθελα να γράψω  :Razz:

----------


## arial

3 Mbps? 24 στα parallel?

Ουτε μισθωμενο κυκλωμα να ειχα  :Razz:

----------


## nnn

για τρέξε το πάλι από περιέργεια

----------


## arial

Hostlist version  201009181636 by Someonefromhell, v0.49  Host OS & no. of CPUs  Windows XP x86 - 2 CPU cores BBRAS  loopback2004.med01.dsl.hol.gr [62.38.0.170]  WAN IP  79.166.xxx.xxx ISP & network  Hellas OnLine Electronic Communications S.A. - 79.166.248.0/21  Advertised via  [coming soon!] Test mode  All tests  Total test duration  144.265 sec Pings per host  4  Ping threads  4 Hosts alive  11 / 105  *Avg. latency*  *110.045 msec* Downloads ran for  10 sec each  *Max. speed*  *15.62 Mbps or 1.95 MB/sec* 
   

*Detailed ping results*

*Spoiler:*





*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NTUA@GRNET  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A Cyta Hellas  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A Vodafone  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A Verizon Hellas  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A Orange Business Hellas  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A Netone  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A Hellas Online  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A OTE  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A Wind  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A Vivodi  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A Forthnet  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A On Telecoms  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A *Group sum*  *N/A*    *Group average*  *N/A*  *100.00%*   *N/A*



*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Wanadoo Netherlands  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A GEANT Netherlands  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A Level 3 Germany  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A Opentransit France  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A Seabone Italy  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A Telstra Australia  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A Sprint Nextel France  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A AboveNet Netherlands  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A Tata Communications Germany  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A PCCW Germany  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A Hurricane Electric UK  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A NTT Communications UK  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A America Online Transit Data Network UK  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A British Telecom UK  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A Tinet UK  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A GEANT UK  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A Optus Australia  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A Softlayer US  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A Dreamhost US  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A NTT Communicatons Japan  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A Rackspace US  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A Host-Europe Germany  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A Hetzner Germany  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A Serverloft Germany  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A The Planet US  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A AboveNet Japan  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A Verizon Chech  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A Bell Canada  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A ChinaNet China  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A PCCW Hong Kong  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A Maxnet New Zealand  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A Pacnet Signapore  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A Isnet South Africa  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A Savvis Germany  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A Google CDN  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A Google CDN  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A Telia Germany  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A Google CDN  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A Yahoo US  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A Level 3 US  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A AT&T US  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A Global Crossing US  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A Cachefly  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A Akamai  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A LINX  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A DE-CIX  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A AMS-IX  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A NL-IX  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A RIPN@MSK-IX  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A PANAP  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A ESPANIX  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A MIX  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A Telia US  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A XO Communications US  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A Allstream US  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A Hurricane Electric US  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A TW Telecom US  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A Global Crossing Germany  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A Cogent Germany  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A Deutche Telecom Germany  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A Sprint Nextel US  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A Tata Communications US  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A Savvis US  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A America Online Transit Data Network US  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A Cogent Communications US  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A Verizon US  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A Qwest US  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A Cable&Wireless Germany  75.00 msec  75.00%  +0.00 msec  C OVH  81.00 msec  25.00%   -0.67 msec  C Leaseweb Netherlands  91.00 msec  75.00%  +0.00 msec  C Tinet Netherlands  94.00 msec  75.00%  +0.00 msec  C Infostrada Italy  125.00 msec  50.00%   -1.00 msec  D AboveNet US  239.00 msec  75.00%  +0.00 msec  E *Group sum*  *705.00 msec*    *Group average*  *117.50 msec*  *62.50%*   *C*



*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





G-Portal Germany  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A Jolt UK  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A RDSNET Romania  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A EA US  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A GS-NET Netherlands  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A Dataplex Hungary  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A ServerFFS Netherlands  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A Valve US  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A Multiplay UK  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A Fastweb Italy  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A Esport-Servers Germany  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A NGZ-Server Germany  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A GC-Server Germany  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A 247CS Germany  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A K-Play Germany  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A NGI Italy  81.00 msec  50.00%  +0.00 msec  C LB-Server Germany  82.00 msec  75.00%  +0.00 msec  C Bigpoint Germany  83.00 msec  75.00%  +0.00 msec  C Clanhost Netherlands  93.00 msec  75.00%  +0.00 msec  C Gameservers US  166.50 msec  50.00%  +0.50 msec  D *Group sum*  *505.50 msec*    *Group average*  *101.10 msec*  *65.00%*   *C*







........Auto merged post: arial πρόσθεσε 0 λεπτά και 42 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Χαχαχ Greek Servers 0.... μια χαρα παμε  :Razz:

----------


## nnn

συνεχίζεις να μην παίρνεις ping results, πολύ περίεργο

----------


## arial

Εχω ωραιο ομως avg latency  :Razz:

----------


## antonis556

Hostlist version  201009181636 by Someonefromhell, v0.49  Host OS & no. of CPUs  Windows XP x86 - 3 CPU cores BBRAS  N/A (non-responsive BBRAS)  WAN IP  92.118.xxx.xxx ISP & network  ON S.A. - 92.118.160.0/19  Advertised via  [coming soon!] Test mode  All tests  Total test duration  158.469 sec Pings per host  4  Ping threads  4 Hosts alive  105 / 105  *Avg. latency*  *120.289 msec* Downloads ran for  10 sec each  *Max. speed*  *11.22 Mbps or 1.40 MB/sec* 
   

*Detailed ping results*

*Spoiler:*





*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NTUA@GRNET  6.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A OTE  6.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A On Telecoms  6.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Wind  6.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Vivodi  7.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Vodafone  7.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Forthnet  7.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Netone  7.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Hellas Online  7.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  A Cyta Hellas  72.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Orange Business Hellas  107.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Verizon Hellas  152.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D *Group sum*  *394.25 msec*    *Group average*  *32.85 msec*  *0.00%*   *B*



*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Akamai  6.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Serverloft Germany  49.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Seabone Italy  52.50 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  B Hetzner Germany  53.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Wanadoo Netherlands  53.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Leaseweb Netherlands  54.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B Telia Germany  57.00 msec  0.00%   -8.75 msec  B Hurricane Electric UK  58.00 msec  0.00%   -1.00 msec  B OVH  62.25 msec  0.00%  +4.25 msec  B PANAP  63.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B British Telecom UK  65.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Cachefly  65.75 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  B NL-IX  67.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B LINX  67.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Google CDN  69.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Infostrada Italy  70.75 msec  0.00%   -3.25 msec  B Google CDN  71.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Google CDN  71.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B DE-CIX  73.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B AboveNet Netherlands  75.75 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  C Host-Europe Germany  76.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C NTT Communications UK  78.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C GEANT UK  78.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C America Online Transit Data Network UK  79.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Tinet UK  80.00 msec  0.00%  +1.50 msec  C AMS-IX  81.00 msec  0.00%  +7.00 msec  C PCCW Germany  81.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C MIX  82.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C Sprint Nextel France  83.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Tinet Netherlands  90.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C Tata Communications Germany  93.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C GEANT Netherlands  94.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Savvis Germany  94.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Level 3 Germany  95.75 msec  0.00%  +2.00 msec  C Opentransit France  96.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C ESPANIX  98.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Verizon Chech  98.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Deutche Telecom Germany  99.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Cable&Wireless Germany  99.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C RIPN@MSK-IX  105.50 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  C Global Crossing Germany  142.00 msec  0.00%   -15.75 msec  D Telia US  143.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Allstream US  143.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Yahoo US  146.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D Verizon US  152.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Global Crossing US  154.75 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  D Sprint Nextel US  157.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D America Online Transit Data Network US  162.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Cogent Germany  166.25 msec  0.00%   -1.25 msec  D Cogent Communications US  171.75 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  D The Planet US  172.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D AT&T US  175.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Savvis US  176.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Bell Canada  179.75 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  D Softlayer US  182.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Qwest US  185.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D Rackspace US  186.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D TW Telecom US  191.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Level 3 US  195.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D AboveNet US  210.50 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  E Hurricane Electric US  218.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Tata Communications US  237.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  E Dreamhost US  248.00 msec  0.00%   -2.50 msec  E ChinaNet China  256.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Isnet South Africa  261.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  F XO Communications US  329.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F AboveNet Japan  346.25 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  F Telstra Australia  357.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F NTT Communicatons Japan  360.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  F Optus Australia  375.25 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  F PCCW Hong Kong  381.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F Maxnet New Zealand  390.75 msec  0.00%   -14.50 msec  F Pacnet Signapore  481.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F *Group sum*  *10633.25 msec*    *Group average*  *145.66 msec*  *0.00%*   *D*



*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





G-Portal Germany  46.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Esport-Servers Germany  48.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Clanhost Netherlands  50.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B GS-NET Netherlands  51.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B K-Play Germany  51.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B NGZ-Server Germany  52.33 msec  25.00%   -0.33 msec  B 247CS Germany  52.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Bigpoint Germany  53.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B ServerFFS Netherlands  55.00 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  B Multiplay UK  56.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B Jolt UK  56.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B GC-Server Germany  60.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Fastweb Italy  61.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B LB-Server Germany  62.00 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  B RDSNET Romania  83.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Dataplex Hungary  92.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C NGI Italy  101.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Gameservers US  148.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D EA US  187.50 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  D Valve US  232.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E *Group sum*  *1602.83 msec*    *Group average*  *80.14 msec*  *1.25%*   *C*

----------


## matelas

Πόσο ζηλεύω τα pings στην On.  :Smile:

----------


## antonis556

Ειναι εικονικα , μονο το πρωι , το μεσημερι δεν θα τα εχω ...  :Razz:  . Αλλα παλαιοτερα που δεν ειχαμε μπουκωματα , ειχα αυτους τους χρονους πρωι-μεσημερι-βραδυ ...

----------


## matelas

Είδες τι σου κάνει η OTEGlobe?  :Razz:

----------


## deniSun

Hostlist version  201009181636 by Someonefromhell, v0.49  Host OS & no. of CPUs  Windows 7 x86 - 2 CPU cores BBRAS  80.106.108.38  WAN IP  94.68.xxx.xxx ISP & network  OTEnet S.A. Multiprotocol Backbone &amp; ISP - 94.68.0.0/16  Advertised via  [coming soon!] Test mode  All tests  Total test duration  86.972 sec Pings per host  2  Ping threads  2 Hosts alive  105 / 105  *Avg. latency*  *111.343 msec* Downloads ran for  5 sec each  *Max. speed*  *16.03 Mbps or 2.00 MB/sec* 
   

*Detailed ping results*

*Spoiler:*





*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NTUA@GRNET  26.50 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  A On Telecoms  27.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Forthnet  27.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A OTE  27.50 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  A Orange Business Hellas  28.00 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  A Vodafone  28.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Vivodi  28.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Wind  28.00 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  A Netone  29.00 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  A Cyta Hellas  29.50 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  A Hellas Online  30.50 msec  0.00%   -1.50 msec  B Verizon Hellas  124.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C *Group sum*  *433.00 msec*    *Group average*  *36.08 msec*  *0.00%*   *B*



*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Akamai  26.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Google CDN  57.00 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  B Telia Germany  57.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Tata Communications Germany  57.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B DE-CIX  57.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B Serverloft Germany  57.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B Cogent Germany  58.00 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  B Savvis Germany  59.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Host-Europe Germany  60.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B Google CDN  62.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Level 3 Germany  62.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Hetzner Germany  63.00 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  B NTT Communications UK  64.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B GEANT Netherlands  64.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B NL-IX  64.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B America Online Transit Data Network UK  64.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B Google CDN  64.50 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  B AMS-IX  64.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B Verizon Chech  65.00 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  B Wanadoo Netherlands  65.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Cable&Wireless Germany  65.00 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  B AboveNet Netherlands  65.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B Leaseweb Netherlands  65.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B Sprint Nextel France  65.50 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  B Cachefly  65.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B PANAP  66.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Opentransit France  66.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B LINX  66.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B GEANT UK  67.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B British Telecom UK  68.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B OVH  69.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B Deutche Telecom Germany  69.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B Tinet Netherlands  72.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B PCCW Germany  73.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Infostrada Italy  74.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B MIX  77.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Hurricane Electric UK  77.00 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  C Global Crossing Germany  78.50 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  C ESPANIX  82.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Tinet UK  83.00 msec  0.00%   -14.00 msec  C Seabone Italy  87.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C RIPN@MSK-IX  115.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C Sprint Nextel US  132.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Verizon US  140.50 msec  0.00%   -1.50 msec  D America Online Transit Data Network US  141.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D Telia US  141.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D Yahoo US  147.00 msec  50.00%  +0.00 msec  D Global Crossing US  154.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D AT&T US  154.00 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  D Allstream US  155.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Bell Canada  155.50 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  D Cogent Communications US  157.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D Savvis US  161.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Qwest US  169.00 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  D Rackspace US  170.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D The Planet US  170.50 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  D Softlayer US  174.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Level 3 US  181.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D TW Telecom US  184.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D AboveNet US  194.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D XO Communications US  210.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  E Hurricane Electric US  215.50 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  E Dreamhost US  216.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  E Tata Communications US  230.50 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  E Isnet South Africa  235.00 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  E Pacnet Signapore  316.50 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  F Maxnet New Zealand  322.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  F NTT Communicatons Japan  337.00 msec  0.00%  +16.00 msec  F ChinaNet China  338.00 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  F AboveNet Japan  342.50 msec  0.00%  +1.50 msec  F PCCW Hong Kong  346.50 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  F Optus Australia  371.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Telstra Australia  386.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  F *Group sum*  *9564.50 msec*    *Group average*  *131.02 msec*  *0.68%*   *D*



*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Esport-Servers Germany  57.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B G-Portal Germany  58.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B NGZ-Server Germany  61.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Bigpoint Germany  62.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B K-Play Germany  62.00 msec  0.00%  +3.00 msec  B 247CS Germany  64.00 msec  0.00%   -3.00 msec  B Clanhost Netherlands  64.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B GS-NET Netherlands  65.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Multiplay UK  65.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B Jolt UK  66.50 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  B ServerFFS Netherlands  66.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B LB-Server Germany  69.00 msec  0.00%  +4.00 msec  B GC-Server Germany  70.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B Fastweb Italy  72.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B Dataplex Hungary  73.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B NGI Italy  74.00 msec  0.00%  +2.00 msec  B RDSNET Romania  91.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Gameservers US  132.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D EA US  170.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D Valve US  247.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  E *Group sum*  *1693.50 msec*    *Group average*  *84.67 msec*  *0.00%*   *C*

----------


## arial

Hostlist version  201009181636 by Someonefromhell, v0.49  Host OS & no. of CPUs  Windows XP x86 - 2 CPU cores BBRAS  loopback2004.med01.dsl.hol.gr [62.38.0.170]  WAN IP  79.166.xxx.xxx ISP & network  Hellas OnLine Electronic Communications S.A. - 79.166.248.0/21  Advertised via  [coming soon!] Test mode  All tests  Total test duration  165.281 sec Pings per host  4  Ping threads  4 Hosts alive  105 / 105  *Avg. latency*  *142.433 msec* Downloads ran for  10 sec each  *Max. speed*  *14.56 Mbps or 1.82 MB/sec* 
   

*Detailed ping results*

*Spoiler:*





*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Cyta Hellas  22.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A OTE  23.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A On Telecoms  24.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A NTUA@GRNET  24.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Netone  24.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Forthnet  24.50 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  A Vivodi  24.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Wind  26.50 msec  0.00%   -3.00 msec  A Vodafone  27.25 msec  0.00%   -1.25 msec  A Hellas Online  33.25 msec  0.00%   -11.00 msec  B Orange Business Hellas  154.50 msec  0.00%   -13.25 msec  D Verizon Hellas  156.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D *Group sum*  *565.50 msec*    *Group average*  *47.12 msec*  *0.00%*   *B*



*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Akamai  23.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Cachefly  69.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B PCCW Germany  72.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B Level 3 Germany  74.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Google CDN  79.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C America Online Transit Data Network UK  80.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Tata Communications Germany  82.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Tinet Netherlands  84.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C Serverloft Germany  84.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Host-Europe Germany  85.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C MIX  87.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Google CDN  87.00 msec  0.00%   -2.00 msec  C Sprint Nextel France  87.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Cable&Wireless Germany  88.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C NL-IX  90.50 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  C PANAP  93.00 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  C Leaseweb Netherlands  94.00 msec  0.00%   -3.00 msec  C British Telecom UK  94.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Telia Germany  94.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C OVH  94.75 msec  0.00%  +1.50 msec  C LINX  95.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C Deutche Telecom Germany  95.25 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  C DE-CIX  96.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Hurricane Electric UK  96.50 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  C Wanadoo Netherlands  100.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C Hetzner Germany  100.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C Opentransit France  101.50 msec  0.00%   -3.00 msec  C Google CDN  102.00 msec  0.00%   -2.75 msec  C Verizon Chech  102.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C AMS-IX  103.00 msec  0.00%  +9.00 msec  C Seabone Italy  105.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C GEANT Netherlands  106.25 msec  0.00%   -4.75 msec  C Tinet UK  106.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C NTT Communications UK  113.25 msec  0.00%   -1.00 msec  C GEANT UK  113.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Global Crossing Germany  115.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C ESPANIX  116.75 msec  0.00%  +1.50 msec  C Savvis Germany  123.25 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  C Infostrada Italy  138.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D Verizon US  162.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Yahoo US  163.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D Global Crossing US  175.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D RIPN@MSK-IX  177.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D Cogent Communications US  180.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Allstream US  182.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D AT&T US  182.75 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  D Telia US  183.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D Cogent Germany  184.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Sprint Nextel US  186.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D AboveNet Netherlands  189.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D America Online Transit Data Network US  196.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Bell Canada  197.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Qwest US  198.67 msec  25.00%  +0.00 msec  D Savvis US  201.33 msec  25.00%  +0.00 msec  E TW Telecom US  208.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  E The Planet US  208.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E Level 3 US  214.75 msec  0.00%  +2.00 msec  E Softlayer US  225.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E Tata Communications US  228.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  E Rackspace US  229.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E AboveNet US  240.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Hurricane Electric US  246.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Dreamhost US  260.50 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  F XO Communications US  261.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  F Isnet South Africa  279.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F PCCW Hong Kong  281.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Maxnet New Zealand  368.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F ChinaNet China  372.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F AboveNet Japan  389.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F NTT Communicatons Japan  396.00 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  F Pacnet Signapore  418.00 msec  0.00%   -5.00 msec  F Optus Australia  421.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  F Telstra Australia  443.25 msec  0.00%   -7.25 msec  F *Group sum*  *12131.50 msec*    *Group average*  *166.18 msec*  *0.68%*   *D*



*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Esport-Servers Germany  70.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B G-Portal Germany  70.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B NGZ-Server Germany  73.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B LB-Server Germany  77.25 msec  0.00%   -1.25 msec  C 247CS Germany  87.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C NGI Italy  92.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C Multiplay UK  94.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Jolt UK  96.25 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  C RDSNET Romania  96.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C GC-Server Germany  96.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C Dataplex Hungary  97.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Bigpoint Germany  98.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Clanhost Netherlands  105.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C GS-NET Netherlands  108.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C ServerFFS Netherlands  114.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C K-Play Germany  117.50 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  C Fastweb Italy  125.50 msec  0.00%   -26.25 msec  D Gameservers US  172.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D EA US  219.50 msec  0.00%   -3.25 msec  E Valve US  245.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  E *Group sum*  *2258.50 msec*    *Group average*  *112.92 msec*  *0.00%*   *C*

----------


## deniSun

Hostlist version  201009181636 by Someonefromhell, v0.49  Host OS & no. of CPUs  Windows 7 x86 - 2 CPU cores BBRAS  80.106.108.38  WAN IP  94.68.xxx.xxx ISP & network  OTEnet S.A. Multiprotocol Backbone &amp; ISP - 94.68.0.0/16  Advertised via  [coming soon!] Test mode  All tests  Total test duration  86.969 sec Pings per host  2  Ping threads  2 Hosts alive  105 / 105  *Avg. latency*  *114.552 msec* Downloads ran for  5 sec each  *Max. speed*  *16.09 Mbps or 2.01 MB/sec* 
   

*Detailed ping results*

*Spoiler:*





*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Wind  27.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A NTUA@GRNET  27.00 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  A Forthnet  27.00 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  A OTE  27.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  A Vodafone  27.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  A On Telecoms  27.50 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  A Vivodi  28.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  A Netone  29.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  A Orange Business Hellas  30.00 msec  0.00%   -1.00 msec  B Hellas Online  30.50 msec  0.00%  +1.50 msec  B Cyta Hellas  30.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B Verizon Hellas  128.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D *Group sum*  *441.00 msec*    *Group average*  *36.75 msec*  *0.00%*   *B*



*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Akamai  27.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Google CDN  56.50 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  B DE-CIX  56.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B Telia Germany  57.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Cogent Germany  57.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Serverloft Germany  57.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B Tata Communications Germany  57.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B Savvis Germany  59.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Host-Europe Germany  60.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B Google CDN  62.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B Hetzner Germany  63.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Google CDN  63.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B Verizon Chech  64.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B NTT Communications UK  64.50 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  B Leaseweb Netherlands  64.50 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  B GEANT UK  64.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B AboveNet Netherlands  65.00 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  B NL-IX  65.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Cachefly  65.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B Cable&Wireless Germany  66.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B PANAP  66.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B LINX  66.50 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  B Sprint Nextel France  66.50 msec  0.00%   -1.50 msec  B Level 3 Germany  67.00 msec  0.00%   -4.00 msec  B GEANT Netherlands  67.00 msec  0.00%   -2.00 msec  B British Telecom UK  67.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B America Online Transit Data Network UK  68.50 msec  0.00%  +5.50 msec  B OVH  69.50 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  B Wanadoo Netherlands  70.00 msec  0.00%   -5.00 msec  B Hurricane Electric UK  70.50 msec  0.00%  +4.50 msec  B Tinet UK  71.50 msec  0.00%  +3.50 msec  B PCCW Germany  74.50 msec  0.00%  +1.50 msec  B Infostrada Italy  75.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C MIX  78.00 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  C Tinet Netherlands  80.50 msec  0.00%   -3.50 msec  C Opentransit France  81.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C ESPANIX  82.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C AMS-IX  84.50 msec  0.00%   -18.50 msec  C Seabone Italy  88.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Global Crossing Germany  88.50 msec  0.00%   -1.50 msec  C Deutche Telecom Germany  103.00 msec  0.00%  +33.00 msec  C Verizon US  138.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D Sprint Nextel US  139.00 msec  0.00%   -4.00 msec  D RIPN@MSK-IX  139.00 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  D Telia US  141.50 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  D America Online Transit Data Network US  142.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D Yahoo US  146.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D AT&T US  155.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Allstream US  155.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Cogent Communications US  156.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D Qwest US  168.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Global Crossing US  169.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Bell Canada  169.50 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  D The Planet US  170.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D Rackspace US  171.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Softlayer US  172.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Savvis US  173.50 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  D Level 3 US  181.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D TW Telecom US  184.00 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  D AboveNet US  194.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D XO Communications US  211.00 msec  0.00%   -1.00 msec  E Dreamhost US  216.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  E Hurricane Electric US  217.00 msec  0.00%   -1.00 msec  E Isnet South Africa  235.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  E Tata Communications US  236.50 msec  0.00%  +2.50 msec  E AboveNet Japan  342.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Maxnet New Zealand  346.00 msec  0.00%   -13.00 msec  F PCCW Hong Kong  347.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F NTT Communicatons Japan  352.50 msec  0.00%  +31.50 msec  F Optus Australia  372.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Pacnet Signapore  378.00 msec  0.00%   -1.00 msec  F Telstra Australia  387.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  F ChinaNet China  404.00 msec  0.00%  +6.00 msec  F *Group sum*  *9894.50 msec*    *Group average*  *135.54 msec*  *0.00%*   *D*



*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





G-Portal Germany  57.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B Esport-Servers Germany  58.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B K-Play Germany  60.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Bigpoint Germany  61.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B NGZ-Server Germany  61.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B 247CS Germany  62.50 msec  0.00%  +1.50 msec  B Clanhost Netherlands  64.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B GS-NET Netherlands  65.50 msec  0.00%  +1.50 msec  B Multiplay UK  65.50 msec  0.00%  +1.50 msec  B Jolt UK  66.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B ServerFFS Netherlands  67.00 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  B GC-Server Germany  69.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B LB-Server Germany  72.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B NGI Italy  72.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B Fastweb Italy  72.50 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  B Dataplex Hungary  74.50 msec  0.00%  +1.50 msec  B RDSNET Romania  91.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Gameservers US  131.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D EA US  171.50 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  D Valve US  248.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E *Group sum*  *1692.50 msec*    *Group average*  *84.62 msec*  *0.00%*   *C*

----------


## Mouse Potato

Hostlist version  201009181636 by Someonefromhell, v0.49  Host OS & no. of CPUs  Windows XP x86 - 4 CPU cores BBRAS  62.169.255.45  WAN IP  79.107.xxx.xxx ISP & network  TELLAS Telecommunication Services S.A. - 79.107.0.0/16  Advertised via  [coming soon!] Test mode  All tests  Total test duration  160.812 sec Pings per host  4  Ping threads  4 Hosts alive  105 / 105  *Avg. latency*  *116.005 msec* Downloads ran for  10 sec each  *Max. speed*  *12.50 Mbps or 1.56 MB/sec* 
   

*Detailed ping results*

*Spoiler:*





*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NTUA@GRNET  18.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  A OTE  18.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  A Vivodi  18.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Wind  18.75 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  A On Telecoms  19.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Hellas Online  20.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Orange Business Hellas  20.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Netone  20.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Cyta Hellas  21.00 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  A Vodafone  53.25 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  B Forthnet  122.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Verizon Hellas  136.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D *Group sum*  *487.00 msec*    *Group average*  *40.58 msec*  *0.00%*   *B*



*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Telia Germany  57.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Tata Communications Germany  58.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Google CDN  58.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Serverloft Germany  59.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Cogent Germany  59.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B DE-CIX  59.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Akamai  61.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B MIX  61.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Host-Europe Germany  62.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Savvis Germany  62.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B NL-IX  63.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Level 3 Germany  63.50 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  B Leaseweb Netherlands  63.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B AboveNet Netherlands  63.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Cable&Wireless Germany  64.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B LINX  64.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B Verizon Chech  64.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Cachefly  64.75 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  B Wanadoo Netherlands  65.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B AMS-IX  65.25 msec  0.00%  +6.00 msec  B Hetzner Germany  65.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Infostrada Italy  65.75 msec  0.00%   -6.50 msec  B GEANT Netherlands  66.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Hurricane Electric UK  66.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B Sprint Nextel France  68.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B OVH  68.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Deutche Telecom Germany  69.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B PCCW Germany  72.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Tinet Netherlands  72.50 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  B Tinet UK  74.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B GEANT UK  74.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B PANAP  75.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C British Telecom UK  75.50 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  C Opentransit France  75.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C America Online Transit Data Network UK  75.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C NTT Communications UK  77.00 msec  0.00%   -2.25 msec  C Google CDN  79.75 msec  0.00%   -1.00 msec  C Google CDN  84.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Global Crossing Germany  86.00 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  C ESPANIX  88.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C Seabone Italy  101.50 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  C RIPN@MSK-IX  134.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Sprint Nextel US  146.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Yahoo US  151.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D Verizon US  151.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D America Online Transit Data Network US  153.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Allstream US  154.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Telia US  157.50 msec  0.00%  +6.75 msec  D Cogent Communications US  159.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D AT&T US  166.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Bell Canada  166.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D Global Crossing US  169.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D The Planet US  173.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Qwest US  180.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Softlayer US  184.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Rackspace US  184.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Savvis US  188.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D TW Telecom US  196.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Tata Communications US  201.75 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  E AboveNet US  203.50 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  E Level 3 US  210.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Hurricane Electric US  212.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  E Dreamhost US  216.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E XO Communications US  252.00 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  F ChinaNet China  260.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Isnet South Africa  279.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F Pacnet Signapore  329.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F Maxnet New Zealand  331.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F PCCW Hong Kong  344.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F AboveNet Japan  350.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F NTT Communicatons Japan  361.00 msec  0.00%  +12.00 msec  F Optus Australia  391.00 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  F Telstra Australia  392.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F *Group sum*  *9978.00 msec*    *Group average*  *136.68 msec*  *0.00%*   *D*



*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Esport-Servers Germany  56.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B K-Play Germany  59.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B G-Portal Germany  61.00 msec  25.00%  +0.00 msec  B ServerFFS Netherlands  61.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B GS-NET Netherlands  62.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B NGZ-Server Germany  62.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B 247CS Germany  63.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Clanhost Netherlands  64.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B Jolt UK  65.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B Bigpoint Germany  65.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B NGI Italy  67.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Multiplay UK  71.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B LB-Server Germany  71.50 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  B GC-Server Germany  73.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Fastweb Italy  73.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Dataplex Hungary  79.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C RDSNET Romania  90.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Gameservers US  139.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D EA US  185.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Valve US  243.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E *Group sum*  *1715.50 msec*    *Group average*  *85.78 msec*  *1.25%*   *C*

----------


## andreyas

*Καλούτσικα! [*


Hostlist version  201009181636 by Someonefromhell, v0.49  Host OS & no. of CPUs  Windows XP x86 - 2 CPU cores BBRAS  bbras-llu-kln-21L0.forthnet.gr [194.219.231.83]  WAN IP  193.92.xxx.xxx ISP & network  FORTHnet - 193.92.0.0/16  Advertised via  [coming soon!] Test mode  All tests  Total test duration  165.171 sec Pings per host  4  Ping threads  4 Hosts alive  105 / 105  *Avg. latency*  *166.903 msec* Downloads ran for  10 sec each  *Max. speed*  *14.95 Mbps or 1.87 MB/sec* 
   

*Detailed ping results*

*Spoiler:*





*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Forthnet  29.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Cyta Hellas  30.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B NTUA@GRNET  30.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B OTE  30.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B Hellas Online  30.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Netone  30.50 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  B On Telecoms  31.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Vivodi  31.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Wind  130.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D Orange Business Hellas  155.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D Vodafone  193.50 msec  0.00%   -1.75 msec  D Verizon Hellas  201.25 msec  0.00%   -3.75 msec  E *Group sum*  *925.00 msec*    *Group average*  *77.08 msec*  *0.00%*   *C*



*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Akamai  50.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Seabone Italy  82.33 msec  25.00%  +0.33 msec  C Cachefly  85.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C Cogent Germany  91.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Global Crossing Germany  96.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C PCCW Germany  97.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Google CDN  97.50 msec  0.00%  +2.00 msec  C MIX  98.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C Host-Europe Germany  98.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C Hetzner Germany  99.25 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  C AboveNet Netherlands  102.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C NTT Communications UK  104.50 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  C Sprint Nextel France  104.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C OVH  108.00 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  C Savvis Germany  109.00 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  C Cable&Wireless Germany  110.50 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  C Tinet Netherlands  110.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C British Telecom UK  116.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Tinet UK  116.75 msec  0.00%  +12.75 msec  C Google CDN  116.75 msec  0.00%  +3.25 msec  C LINX  119.50 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  C GEANT UK  122.25 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  C Infostrada Italy  123.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C GEANT Netherlands  123.50 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  C Google CDN  123.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Hurricane Electric UK  127.00 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  D Leaseweb Netherlands  127.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D DE-CIX  129.50 msec  0.00%  +3.25 msec  D Wanadoo Netherlands  132.50 msec  0.00%  +4.00 msec  D Serverloft Germany  133.25 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  D Tata Communications Germany  133.50 msec  0.00%   -1.50 msec  D Telia Germany  133.75 msec  0.00%   -1.75 msec  D NL-IX  135.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Opentransit France  136.00 msec  0.00%   -3.00 msec  D AMS-IX  136.50 msec  0.00%  +4.00 msec  D PANAP  137.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D Verizon Chech  138.50 msec  0.00%  +1.50 msec  D Level 3 Germany  139.50 msec  0.00%   -2.00 msec  D America Online Transit Data Network UK  144.25 msec  0.00%  +2.00 msec  D Deutche Telecom Germany  146.50 msec  0.00%  +1.75 msec  D ESPANIX  153.25 msec  0.00%   -2.25 msec  D Yahoo US  175.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D RIPN@MSK-IX  181.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Sprint Nextel US  189.50 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  D Verizon US  198.75 msec  0.00%   -3.50 msec  D America Online Transit Data Network US  199.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D Cogent Communications US  199.75 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  D AT&T US  200.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  E Rackspace US  208.25 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  E Qwest US  209.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Global Crossing US  211.25 msec  0.00%   -1.50 msec  E Softlayer US  220.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E TW Telecom US  237.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Allstream US  242.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Savvis US  245.00 msec  0.00%  +1.75 msec  E Telia US  251.00 msec  0.00%  +32.50 msec  F Hurricane Electric US  253.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F The Planet US  254.75 msec  0.00%   -1.00 msec  F Level 3 US  257.75 msec  0.00%  +1.75 msec  F Tata Communications US  272.75 msec  0.00%   -1.00 msec  F AboveNet US  273.00 msec  0.00%  +2.00 msec  F Bell Canada  273.50 msec  0.00%  +1.50 msec  F Dreamhost US  282.25 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  F XO Communications US  297.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F PCCW Hong Kong  352.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F Maxnet New Zealand  371.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F Isnet South Africa  395.50 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  F Telstra Australia  399.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  F NTT Communicatons Japan  403.25 msec  0.00%  +6.25 msec  F ChinaNet China  421.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F AboveNet Japan  424.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Pacnet Signapore  449.50 msec  0.00%   -2.00 msec  F Optus Australia  453.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F *Group sum*  *13799.58 msec*    *Group average*  *189.04 msec*  *0.34%*   *D*



*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Fastweb Italy  82.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C 247CS Germany  96.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Jolt UK  99.00 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  C NGZ-Server Germany  100.25 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  C LB-Server Germany  102.25 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  C Multiplay UK  103.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C GC-Server Germany  104.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C G-Portal Germany  127.25 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  D Esport-Servers Germany  130.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D K-Play Germany  133.25 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  D Clanhost Netherlands  136.25 msec  0.00%   -1.25 msec  D GS-NET Netherlands  139.00 msec  25.00%  +0.00 msec  D ServerFFS Netherlands  139.25 msec  0.00%   -1.50 msec  D Bigpoint Germany  140.50 msec  0.00%  +1.75 msec  D NGI Italy  141.00 msec  0.00%  +2.75 msec  D Dataplex Hungary  149.00 msec  0.00%   -1.25 msec  D RDSNET Romania  159.00 msec  0.00%   -2.75 msec  D Gameservers US  184.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D EA US  256.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F Valve US  276.50 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  F *Group sum*  *2800.25 msec*    *Group average*  *140.01 msec*  *1.25%*   *D*

----------


## JULIANIK

Hostlist version  201009181636 by Someonefromhell, v0.49  Host OS & no. of CPUs  --------------------------- BBRAS  ----------------------------------------------  WAN IP  79.xxx.xxx.xxx ISP & network  FORTHnet ----------------  Advertised via  [coming soon!] Test mode  All tests  Total test duration  97.312 sec Pings per host  4  Ping threads  4 Hosts alive  105 / 105  *Avg. latency*  *140.23 msec* Downloads ran for  10 sec each  *Max. speed*  *17.68 Mbps or 2.21 MB/sec* 
   

*Detailed ping results*

*Spoiler:*





*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Forthnet  36.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B NTUA@GRNET  36.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B OTE  36.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B On Telecoms  37.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Hellas Online  37.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Cyta Hellas  78.50 msec  0.00%  +1.50 msec  C Netone  79.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Vivodi  87.75 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  C Wind  112.50 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  C Orange Business Hellas  137.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Verizon Hellas  147.25 msec  0.00%  +2.00 msec  D Vodafone  150.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D *Group sum*  *977.25 msec*    *Group average*  *81.44 msec*  *0.00%*   *C*



*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Akamai  35.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Cogent Germany  65.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Tata Communications Germany  65.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B Savvis Germany  69.25 msec  0.00%   -2.25 msec  B Global Crossing Germany  69.50 msec  0.00%   -1.50 msec  B DE-CIX  69.50 msec  0.00%  +1.75 msec  B Cachefly  70.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B AboveNet Netherlands  73.75 msec  0.00%  +1.75 msec  B GEANT Netherlands  75.25 msec  0.00%  +2.25 msec  C Opentransit France  76.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Verizon Chech  76.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Cable&Wireless Germany  76.75 msec  0.00%   -1.50 msec  C Deutche Telecom Germany  76.75 msec  0.00%  +1.75 msec  C Tinet Netherlands  77.00 msec  0.00%   -1.75 msec  C MIX  78.00 msec  0.00%  +1.75 msec  C Google CDN  78.00 msec  0.00%   -4.75 msec  C PCCW Germany  78.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C NL-IX  78.50 msec  0.00%  +2.00 msec  C America Online Transit Data Network UK  79.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Tinet UK  79.75 msec  0.00%   -1.75 msec  C Google CDN  81.00 msec  0.00%  +2.00 msec  C Serverloft Germany  83.50 msec  0.00%  +1.75 msec  C Sprint Nextel France  84.00 msec  0.00%   -2.00 msec  C Telia Germany  84.25 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  C GEANT UK  85.75 msec  0.00%   -1.50 msec  C Host-Europe Germany  86.25 msec  0.00%   -1.50 msec  C LINX  87.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C NTT Communications UK  87.50 msec  0.00%  +2.00 msec  C AMS-IX  88.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Google CDN  88.75 msec  0.00%   -1.50 msec  C Hetzner Germany  89.00 msec  0.00%   -1.75 msec  C Infostrada Italy  89.50 msec  0.00%   -3.25 msec  C Leaseweb Netherlands  90.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Wanadoo Netherlands  91.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C Hurricane Electric UK  91.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C OVH  93.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C ESPANIX  93.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C PANAP  93.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Level 3 Germany  96.25 msec  0.00%   -2.25 msec  C British Telecom UK  98.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C Seabone Italy  108.75 msec  0.00%  +2.00 msec  C RIPN@MSK-IX  116.25 msec  0.00%   -3.25 msec  C Yahoo US  168.25 msec  0.00%   -1.75 msec  D Cogent Communications US  171.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D America Online Transit Data Network US  172.00 msec  25.00%  +1.67 msec  D Verizon US  174.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D Global Crossing US  183.25 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  D Telia US  188.25 msec  0.00%   -2.00 msec  D Savvis US  192.25 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  D AT&T US  193.50 msec  0.00%   -2.00 msec  D Qwest US  204.00 msec  0.00%   -1.50 msec  E Allstream US  210.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  E Tata Communications US  216.33 msec  25.00%  +0.00 msec  E TW Telecom US  220.25 msec  0.00%  +1.75 msec  E Softlayer US  223.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Rackspace US  224.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E The Planet US  227.00 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  E Level 3 US  227.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  E Sprint Nextel US  237.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E AboveNet US  238.25 msec  0.00%  +1.50 msec  E XO Communications US  245.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E Bell Canada  263.50 msec  0.00%   -1.75 msec  F Hurricane Electric US  275.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F Dreamhost US  276.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F NTT Communicatons Japan  356.00 msec  0.00%   -2.00 msec  F Maxnet New Zealand  362.75 msec  0.00%   -2.25 msec  F Isnet South Africa  366.75 msec  0.00%   -3.50 msec  F AboveNet Japan  376.25 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  F Optus Australia  400.25 msec  0.00%   -1.75 msec  F PCCW Hong Kong  401.25 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  F Pacnet Signapore  401.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F Telstra Australia  404.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  F ChinaNet China  426.25 msec  0.00%   -14.00 msec  F *Group sum*  *11686.33 msec*    *Group average*  *160.09 msec*  *0.68%*   *D*



*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Esport-Servers Germany  65.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B G-Portal Germany  68.25 msec  0.00%   -1.75 msec  B NGZ-Server Germany  70.33 msec  25.00%  +0.33 msec  B 247CS Germany  72.75 msec  0.00%   -1.50 msec  B LB-Server Germany  74.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B ServerFFS Netherlands  76.25 msec  0.00%   -1.50 msec  C Fastweb Italy  79.25 msec  0.00%  +2.00 msec  C K-Play Germany  85.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Jolt UK  85.25 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  C Multiplay UK  85.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C Bigpoint Germany  88.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C GS-NET Netherlands  90.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Clanhost Netherlands  92.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C GC-Server Germany  93.25 msec  0.00%  +2.00 msec  C NGI Italy  94.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C RDSNET Romania  96.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Dataplex Hungary  101.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Gameservers US  164.75 msec  0.00%  +2.00 msec  D EA US  229.50 msec  0.00%  +3.75 msec  E Valve US  248.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  E *Group sum*  *2060.58 msec*    *Group average*  *103.03 msec*  *1.25%*   *C*

----------


## deniSun

Hostlist version  201009181636 by Someonefromhell, v0.49  Host OS & no. of CPUs  Windows 7 x86 - 2 CPU cores BBRAS  80.106.108.38  WAN IP  94.68.xxx.xxx ISP & network  OTEnet S.A. Multiprotocol Backbone &amp; ISP - 94.68.0.0/16  Advertised via  [coming soon!] Test mode  All tests  Total test duration  88.176 sec Pings per host  2  Ping threads  2 Hosts alive  105 / 105  *Avg. latency*  *122.957 msec* Downloads ran for  5 sec each  *Max. speed*  *15.96 Mbps or 2.00 MB/sec* 
   

*Detailed ping results*

*Spoiler:*





*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Forthnet  27.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A OTE  27.50 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  A Wind  27.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  A Hellas Online  28.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Netone  28.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  A Vodafone  31.00 msec  0.00%   -3.00 msec  B On Telecoms  31.00 msec  0.00%  +4.00 msec  B Vivodi  32.50 msec  0.00%  +1.50 msec  B Orange Business Hellas  32.50 msec  0.00%  +4.50 msec  B NTUA@GRNET  32.50 msec  0.00%   -4.50 msec  B Cyta Hellas  37.50 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  B Verizon Hellas  174.00 msec  0.00%   -1.00 msec  D *Group sum*  *509.50 msec*    *Group average*  *42.46 msec*  *0.00%*   *B*



*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Akamai  26.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  A Google CDN  57.00 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  B DE-CIX  57.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Telia Germany  57.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Cogent Germany  57.50 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  B Serverloft Germany  57.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B Tata Communications Germany  57.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B Savvis Germany  59.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Host-Europe Germany  61.00 msec  0.00%   -1.00 msec  B Hetzner Germany  62.50 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  B Google CDN  63.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Level 3 Germany  63.00 msec  0.00%  +2.00 msec  B GEANT UK  64.00 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  B Verizon Chech  64.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B AboveNet Netherlands  64.50 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  B Google CDN  64.50 msec  0.00%  +1.50 msec  B Wanadoo Netherlands  65.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Cachefly  65.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Leaseweb Netherlands  65.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Cable&Wireless Germany  65.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B LINX  65.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B AMS-IX  65.50 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  B GEANT Netherlands  65.50 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  B PANAP  66.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Hurricane Electric UK  66.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B British Telecom UK  67.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Deutche Telecom Germany  69.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B NL-IX  70.50 msec  0.00%  +5.50 msec  B OVH  70.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B PCCW Germany  75.00 msec  0.00%  +2.00 msec  C Tinet UK  75.50 msec  0.00%   -6.50 msec  C MIX  77.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C ESPANIX  82.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Infostrada Italy  82.50 msec  0.00%  +8.50 msec  C Global Crossing Germany  86.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Tinet Netherlands  86.50 msec  0.00%   -1.50 msec  C Opentransit France  87.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C Seabone Italy  100.00 msec  0.00%  +12.00 msec  C NTT Communications UK  108.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Sprint Nextel France  112.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C America Online Transit Data Network UK  115.50 msec  0.00%   -6.50 msec  C Verizon US  139.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Sprint Nextel US  146.00 msec  0.00%   -1.00 msec  D Yahoo US  147.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D RIPN@MSK-IX  149.50 msec  0.00%  +1.50 msec  D Allstream US  155.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Cogent Communications US  156.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D Qwest US  168.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Rackspace US  170.50 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  D Global Crossing US  170.50 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  D Softlayer US  173.00 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  D The Planet US  184.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D TW Telecom US  184.00 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  D America Online Transit Data Network US  190.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Telia US  194.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D AboveNet US  194.50 msec  0.00%  +1.50 msec  D AT&T US  209.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  E XO Communications US  211.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Dreamhost US  216.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  E Hurricane Electric US  216.50 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  E Bell Canada  217.00 msec  0.00%   -1.00 msec  E Savvis US  225.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  E Level 3 US  234.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  E Isnet South Africa  235.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  E Tata Communications US  248.00 msec  0.00%   -1.00 msec  E Maxnet New Zealand  340.00 msec  0.00%   -3.00 msec  F AboveNet Japan  343.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F PCCW Hong Kong  347.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Pacnet Signapore  418.00 msec  0.00%  +3.00 msec  F Optus Australia  418.50 msec  0.00%   -1.50 msec  F Telstra Australia  434.00 msec  0.00%   -1.00 msec  F ChinaNet China  438.00 msec  0.00%  +2.00 msec  F NTT Communicatons Japan  451.00 msec  0.00%  +18.00 msec  F *Group sum*  *10617.00 msec*    *Group average*  *145.44 msec*  *0.00%*   *D*



*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





G-Portal Germany  57.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B Esport-Servers Germany  59.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B K-Play Germany  60.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B NGZ-Server Germany  61.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B Bigpoint Germany  62.00 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  B LB-Server Germany  62.50 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  B 247CS Germany  63.00 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  B GS-NET Netherlands  64.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B Multiplay UK  65.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B ServerFFS Netherlands  66.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Clanhost Netherlands  67.50 msec  0.00%   -2.50 msec  B Jolt UK  67.50 msec  0.00%  +1.50 msec  B GC-Server Germany  70.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Fastweb Italy  72.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B Dataplex Hungary  73.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B RDSNET Romania  91.00 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  C NGI Italy  123.50 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  C Gameservers US  133.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D EA US  171.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Valve US  293.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F *Group sum*  *1784.00 msec*    *Group average*  *89.20 msec*  *0.00%*   *C*

----------


## nnn

:ROFL: 

*ISP  FORTHnet SA - IP 194.21 xxxxx - BBRAS 194.219.231.89 - Network   194.219.0.0/16* *Network Advertised via * *Tinet SpA**Level 3 Communications**Telecom Italia Sparkle*Test date and time is Κυριακή 03-10-2010 and time 19:33:07 - script ver 1.1 d download*Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium    - 2 Threads(2 CPUs)* *   DNS Server: 193.92.150.3 resolve in 26.1019 ms - NIC Dell Wireless 1390 WLAN Mini-Card 54 Mbps**Time to fetch webpage 4,32 seconds - Line Capacity 1,00 MB/s, 8 Mbps - Upload speed:  1.59 Mb/s* 
prepend info

*Spoiler:*





 no prepending

----------


## prodromosfan

*ISP  Net One SA - IP 77.83. xxxxx - BBRAS 4m77.83.12.253 - Network   77.83.0.0/16* *Network Advertised via * *Telecom Italia Sparkle*Test date and time is Κυριακή 03-10-2010 and time 20:36:32 - script ver 1.1 d download*Microsoft Windows 7 Ultimate        - 2 Threads(2 CPUs), List by Someonefromhell, v0.49* * resolve in 76.0417 ms - NIC U.S. Robotics Wireless 802.11g PCI Adapter 54 Mbps**Time to fetch webpage 3,13 seconds - Upload speed:  626.00 kb/s* 
prepend info

*Spoiler:*





 no prepending




Ping results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





*MOS (mean opinion score), is scaled from 5=best to 1=worst*
*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  27 ms  0 %  2 ms  A  UP  4,39Wind  27.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  UP  4,39On Telecoms  26.5 ms  0 %  3 ms  A  DOWN  4,39Vivodi  31.25 ms  0 %  5 ms  B  UP  4,38Forthnet  46.25 ms  0 %  -6 ms  B  DOWN  4,39OTE  26.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  UP  4,39Netone  24 ms  0 %  4 ms  A  DOWN  4,39NTUA@GRNET  27.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  A  UP  4,39Vodafone  138 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,33Orange Business Hellas  151.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,31Verizon Hellas  169.5 ms  0 %  3 ms  D  UP  4,25Cyta Hellas  29.5 ms  0 %  -4 ms  A  UP  4,39*Total ping time is*  725.5 ms     




*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





DE-CIX  74.75 ms  0 %  -5 ms  B  DOWN  4,37AMS-IX  96.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  UP  4,35LINX  90.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,35NL-IX  113.5 ms  0 %  5 ms  C  UP  4,34RIPN@MSK-IX  170.75 ms  0 %  3 ms  D  UP  4,24ESPANIX  97.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,35MIX  87 ms  0 %  3 ms  C  DOWN  4,35PANAP  87.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Akamai  41.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Cachefly  71.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Google CDN  89.25 ms  0 %  -27 ms  C  UP  4,39Google CDN  69 ms  25 %   1 ms  B  DOWN  1,56Google CDN  99.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,35Yahoo US  164.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,29AT&T US  181.25 ms  0 %  -11 ms  D  UP  4,29Global Crossing US  189 ms  0 %  3 ms  D  DOWN  4,19Level 3 US  217.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  E  DOWN  4,10Telia US  183 ms  0 %  -11 ms  D  UP  4,29Qwest US  203 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  UP  4,16Tata Communications US  212.75 ms  0 %  -6 ms  E  UP  4,17Verizon US  175.5 ms  0 %  -7 ms  D  UP  4,29Savvis US  184.25 ms  0 %  7 ms  D  UP  4,18America Online Transit Data Network US  186 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  DOWN  4,22Cogent Communications US  175.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  DOWN  4,24Hurricane Electric US  248.5 ms  0 %  -5 ms  E  UP  4,04AboveNet US  248.25 ms  0 %  5 ms  E  UP  3,96XO Communications US  248.75 ms  0 %  12 ms  E  UP  3,90Sprint Nextel US  174.5 ms  0 %  4 ms  D  DOWN  4,23Allstream US  188.25 ms  0 %  5 ms  D  UP  4,18TW Telecom US  241 ms  0 %  -6 ms  E  UP  4,07Deutche Telecom Germany  111.75 ms  0 %  6 ms  C  UP  4,34Global Crossing Germany  90.5 ms  0 %  -3 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Cogent Germany  99 ms  0 %  -6 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Telia Germany  94 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,35Level 3 Germany  89 ms  0 %  3 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Tata Communications Germany  66.25 ms  25 %   -5 ms  B  DOWN  1,57Savvis Germany  94.75 ms  0 %  3 ms  C  UP  4,35Cable&Wireless Germany  81.75 ms  0 %  3 ms  C  UP  4,36PCCW Germany  103.25 ms  0 %  12 ms  C  UP  4,33NTT Communications UK  101 ms  0 %  -2 ms  C  DOWN  4,35America Online Transit Data Network UK  101 ms  0 %  3 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Tinet UK  98.5 ms  0 %  4 ms  C  DOWN  4,35GEANT UK  117.75 ms  0 %  -6 ms  C  UP  4,35British Telecom UK  95 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  UP  4,35Hurricane Electric UK  92.75 ms  0 %  7 ms  C  UP  4,35Tinet Netherlands  94 ms  0 %  -5 ms  C  UP  4,36AboveNet Netherlands  107.75 ms  0 %  17 ms  C  UP  4,32Wanadoo Netherlands  89.5 ms  0 %  5 ms  C  UP  4,35GEANT Netherlands  109.5 ms  0 %  3 ms  C  UP  4,34Opentransit France  100 ms  0 %  8 ms  C  DOWN  4,34Sprint Nextel France  87 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36Seabone Italy  71.5 ms  0 %  -12 ms  B  UP  4,38Infostrada Italy  93.25 ms  0 %  27 ms  C  UP  4,32Telstra Australia  393.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  UP  3,34Optus Australia  421 ms  0 %  -24 ms  F  UP  3,45NTT Communicatons Japan  374.25 ms  0 %  -7 ms  F  UP  3,51AboveNet Japan  365.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  DOWN  3,48Verizon Chech  108.75 ms  0 %  -5 ms  C  UP  4,35ChinaNet China  413 ms  0 %  2 ms  F  UP  3,23PCCW Hong Kong  333.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  F  UP  3,65Pacnet Signapore  397.5 ms  0 %  4 ms  F  DOWN  3,29Isnet South Africa  357.75 ms  0 %  -4 ms  F  UP  3,56Maxnet New Zealand  361.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  DOWN  3,51Bell Canada  178 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,24Leaseweb Netherlands  98.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,35The Planet US  200.5 ms  0 %  -6 ms  E  UP  4,21Softlayer US  208.5 ms  0 %  20 ms  E  UP  4,00Dreamhost US  230.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  E  DOWN  4,08Rackspace US  212 ms  0 %  -1 ms  E  UP  4,14Serverloft Germany  86.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  UP  4,36Host-Europe Germany  97.25 ms  0 %  -4 ms  C  UP  4,36Hetzner Germany  95.25 ms  0 %  -3 ms  C  UP  4,36OVH  61.5 ms  25 %   2 ms  B  DOWN  1,56*Total ping time is*  11793.25 ms     




*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGI Italy  83.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,36Fastweb Italy  65.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37NGZ-Server Germany  127.5 ms  0 %  68 ms  D  UP  3,94K-Play Germany  111.25 ms  0 %  3 ms  C  UP  4,34GC-Server Germany  155.25 ms  0 %  89 ms  D  UP  3,64247CS Germany  157.75 ms  0 %  20 ms  D  UP  4,18Esport-Servers Germany  205.75 ms  0 %  66 ms  E  UP  3,62LB-Server Germany  85.5 ms  0 %  -10 ms  C  UP  4,37G-Portal Germany  95.25 ms  0 %  19 ms  C  UP  4,33Jolt UK  93 ms  0 %  5 ms  C  UP  4,35Multiplay UK  104.5 ms  0 %  -28 ms  C  UP  4,38ServerFFS Netherlands  183.25 ms  0 %  -120 ms  D  UP  4,43GS-NET Netherlands  297.5 ms  0 %  -200 ms  F  UP  4,45Clanhost Netherlands  265.25 ms  0 %  131 ms  F  UP  2,65RDSNET Romania  329 ms  0 %  54 ms  F  UP  3,13Dataplex Hungary  270.75 ms  0 %  218 ms  F  UP  1,76EA US  216.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  DOWN  4,12Valve US  252.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  DOWN  3,98Gameservers US  278.25 ms  0 %  -146 ms  F  UP  4,41Bigpoint Germany  257.25 ms  0 %  135 ms  F  UP  2,65*Total ping time is*  3635.5 ms     



*Total ping time is* *16154.25 ms*  7  10  40  19  13  16Greek servers  725.5  65,95 msInternational servers  11793.25  163,80 msGameservers  3635.5  191,34 ms



*Total ping time is* *16154.25 ms* *153,85 ms**Packet loss 0,79 %* 


Speedtest results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





Test date and time is Κυριακή 03-10-2010 and time 20:37:56Free Fr   0,01Mirrorservice   0,28Apple   0,55Nvidia   0,50Microsoft   0,30LeaseWeb   0,32ServerBoost   0,14ThinkBroadband   0,31Cachefly   0,20Ovh   0,26UoCrete   0,38Forthnet   0,31Otenet   0,38RootBSD   0,13



Detailed results for multihosts(Line capacity)

*Spoiler:*





 Host list by Someonefromhellftp://ftp.free.fr/ 0.05 MB/sftp://ftp.ovh.net/ 0.05 MB/sftp://ftp.hosteurope.de/ 0.05 MB/sftp://mirror.leaseweb.com/ 0 MB/sftp://ftp.sunet.se/ 0.05 MB/sftp://ftp.mirrorservice.org/ 0.05 MB/sftp://ftp.uni-kl.de/ 0.1 MB/sftp://ftp.funet.fi/ 0.05 MB/sftp://ftp5.gwdg.de/ 0.1 MB/sftp://mirror.sov.uk.goscomb.net/ 0 MB/s



*Average speed for 14 hosts*  0,29 MB/s  2 Mbps *Line speed for 10 hosts (Line Capacity)*  0,50 MB/s  4 Mbps


........Auto merged post: prodromosfan πρόσθεσε 0 λεπτά και 33 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

με ασυρματο δεν τα παμε καλα.

----------


## Mouse Potato

Hostlist version  201009181636 by Someonefromhell, v0.49  Host OS & no. of CPUs  Windows XP x86 - 4 CPU cores BBRAS  62.169.255.45  WAN IP  79.107.xxx.xxx ISP & network  TELLAS Telecommunication Services S.A. - 79.107.0.0/16  Advertised via  [coming soon!] Test mode  All tests  Total test duration  158.719 sec Pings per host  4  Ping threads  4 Hosts alive  105 / 105  *Avg. latency*  *118.872 msec* Downloads ran for  10 sec each  *Max. speed*  *12.33 Mbps or 1.54 MB/sec* 
   

*Detailed ping results*

*Spoiler:*





*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Wind  17.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A On Telecoms  18.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A NTUA@GRNET  18.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A OTE  18.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  A Vivodi  18.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  A Orange Business Hellas  18.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Netone  19.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Cyta Hellas  19.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  A Hellas Online  21.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Vodafone  52.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Forthnet  120.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Verizon Hellas  136.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D *Group sum*  *478.50 msec*    *Group average*  *39.88 msec*  *0.00%*   *B*



*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





MIX  57.75 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  B DE-CIX  58.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Tata Communications Germany  58.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Google CDN  58.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Cogent Germany  58.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B Akamai  58.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Serverloft Germany  58.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Infostrada Italy  59.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Savvis Germany  61.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Host-Europe Germany  61.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B AboveNet Netherlands  63.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Wanadoo Netherlands  63.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Hetzner Germany  63.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B AMS-IX  64.00 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  B NL-IX  64.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Cachefly  64.50 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  B Leaseweb Netherlands  64.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B GEANT Netherlands  66.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Level 3 Germany  66.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B Telia Germany  66.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B OVH  68.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Verizon Chech  68.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Sprint Nextel France  68.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Tinet Netherlands  68.75 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  B Google CDN  69.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Cable&Wireless Germany  69.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B PCCW Germany  70.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B PANAP  70.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B LINX  71.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B NTT Communications UK  71.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Google CDN  72.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B Deutche Telecom Germany  73.50 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  B GEANT UK  74.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B British Telecom UK  76.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Tinet UK  77.25 msec  0.00%   -2.75 msec  C Opentransit France  77.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Hurricane Electric UK  79.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C America Online Transit Data Network UK  81.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C ESPANIX  87.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Seabone Italy  88.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C RIPN@MSK-IX  148.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D Verizon US  151.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Yahoo US  151.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Telia US  153.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D Allstream US  154.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D Cogent Communications US  156.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D America Online Transit Data Network US  165.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Bell Canada  168.25 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  D Global Crossing US  175.00 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  D Global Crossing Germany  177.00 msec  0.00%   -11.00 msec  D AT&T US  182.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D Qwest US  183.75 msec  0.00%  +1.50 msec  D The Planet US  190.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Savvis US  190.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Rackspace US  190.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Softlayer US  191.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D TW Telecom US  195.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D AboveNet US  199.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Tata Communications US  204.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  E Level 3 US  208.33 msec  25.00%  +0.33 msec  E Dreamhost US  211.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E Hurricane Electric US  222.00 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  E ChinaNet China  243.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Isnet South Africa  247.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E XO Communications US  249.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  E Sprint Nextel US  251.50 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  F Pacnet Signapore  334.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F PCCW Hong Kong  344.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  F Maxnet New Zealand  346.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F NTT Communicatons Japan  349.00 msec  0.00%  +4.25 msec  F AboveNet Japan  352.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Telstra Australia  369.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  F Optus Australia  487.00 msec  25.00%  +0.00 msec  F *Group sum*  *10268.58 msec*    *Group average*  *140.67 msec*  *0.68%*   *D*



*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





K-Play Germany  59.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B G-Portal Germany  61.00 msec  0.00%  +2.00 msec  B Esport-Servers Germany  61.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B NGZ-Server Germany  62.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Bigpoint Germany  63.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B Clanhost Netherlands  63.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B GS-NET Netherlands  64.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B NGI Italy  65.25 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  B ServerFFS Netherlands  66.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B 247CS Germany  66.50 msec  0.00%   -1.50 msec  B Multiplay UK  67.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B LB-Server Germany  68.75 msec  0.00%   -1.50 msec  B GC-Server Germany  70.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Jolt UK  72.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Fastweb Italy  73.25 msec  0.00%   -1.50 msec  B Dataplex Hungary  80.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C RDSNET Romania  94.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C Gameservers US  142.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D EA US  191.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Valve US  240.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  E *Group sum*  *1734.50 msec*    *Group average*  *86.72 msec*  *0.00%*   *C*

----------


## deniSun

Hostlist version  201009181636 by Someonefromhell, v0.49  Host OS & no. of CPUs  Windows 7 x86 - 2 CPU cores BBRAS  80.106.108.38  WAN IP  94.68.xxx.xxx ISP & network  OTEnet S.A. Multiprotocol Backbone &amp; ISP - 94.68.0.0/16  Advertised via  [coming soon!] Test mode  All tests  Total test duration  88.663 sec Pings per host  2  Ping threads  2 Hosts alive  105 / 105  *Avg. latency*  *130.124 msec* Downloads ran for  5 sec each  *Max. speed*  *15.93 Mbps or 1.99 MB/sec* 
   

*Detailed ping results*

*Spoiler:*





*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





OTE  26.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  A Forthnet  27.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A NTUA@GRNET  27.00 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  A Wind  27.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  A Orange Business Hellas  28.00 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  A Vodafone  29.00 msec  0.00%   -1.00 msec  A Netone  29.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Hellas Online  30.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Cyta Hellas  30.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B Vivodi  34.50 msec  0.00%  +3.50 msec  B On Telecoms  37.00 msec  0.00%  +3.00 msec  B Verizon Hellas  218.00 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  E *Group sum*  *544.00 msec*    *Group average*  *45.33 msec*  *0.00%*   *B*



*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Akamai  26.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  A Telia Germany  56.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B Cogent Germany  57.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B DE-CIX  57.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Google CDN  57.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Serverloft Germany  57.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B Tata Communications Germany  58.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Savvis Germany  58.00 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  B Host-Europe Germany  61.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Level 3 Germany  62.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Hetzner Germany  63.50 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  B Google CDN  63.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B GEANT UK  64.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B NL-IX  64.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B Verizon Chech  64.50 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  B Cable&Wireless Germany  64.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B Wanadoo Netherlands  65.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Leaseweb Netherlands  65.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B GEANT Netherlands  65.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B PANAP  65.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B AMS-IX  66.00 msec  0.00%   -1.00 msec  B Cachefly  66.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B LINX  66.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B Hurricane Electric UK  67.50 msec  0.00%  +2.50 msec  B Tinet UK  67.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B British Telecom UK  67.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B Deutche Telecom Germany  69.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B OVH  69.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B AboveNet Netherlands  70.00 msec  0.00%  +6.00 msec  B PCCW Germany  73.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B MIX  78.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Google CDN  79.00 msec  0.00%   -15.00 msec  C ESPANIX  82.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C Tinet Netherlands  84.50 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  C Seabone Italy  87.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C Opentransit France  89.50 msec  0.00%  +1.50 msec  C Infostrada Italy  91.50 msec  0.00%   -16.50 msec  C Verizon US  139.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D RIPN@MSK-IX  145.00 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  D Yahoo US  146.00 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  D Sprint Nextel US  147.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Allstream US  155.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D America Online Transit Data Network UK  156.50 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  D Cogent Communications US  157.00 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  D Sprint Nextel France  157.00 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  D NTT Communications UK  159.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D Global Crossing US  169.00 msec  0.00%  +2.00 msec  D Qwest US  169.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D Rackspace US  171.50 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  D Softlayer US  173.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D TW Telecom US  183.00 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  D The Planet US  183.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D Global Crossing Germany  204.50 msec  0.00%   -79.50 msec  E XO Communications US  211.00 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  E AboveNet US  214.00 msec  0.00%   -19.00 msec  E Hurricane Electric US  215.50 msec  0.00%  +1.50 msec  E Dreamhost US  217.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E America Online Transit Data Network US  233.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Telia US  233.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  E Isnet South Africa  235.50 msec  0.00%   -1.50 msec  E AT&T US  247.00 msec  0.00%   -1.00 msec  E Tata Communications US  247.50 msec  0.00%  +2.50 msec  E Bell Canada  263.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  F Savvis US  268.50 msec  0.00%  +1.50 msec  F Level 3 US  273.50 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  F Maxnet New Zealand  339.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F AboveNet Japan  342.50 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  F PCCW Hong Kong  347.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  F Pacnet Signapore  413.50 msec  0.00%   -2.50 msec  F ChinaNet China  437.50 msec  0.00%   -1.50 msec  F NTT Communicatons Japan  445.00 msec  0.00%   -22.00 msec  F Optus Australia  462.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  F Telstra Australia  479.00 msec  0.00%   -1.00 msec  F *Group sum*  *11215.00 msec*    *Group average*  *153.63 msec*  *0.00%*   *D*



*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Esport-Servers Germany  57.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B G-Portal Germany  58.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B K-Play Germany  60.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B NGZ-Server Germany  60.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B 247CS Germany  62.50 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  B Bigpoint Germany  62.50 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  B Clanhost Netherlands  64.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B GS-NET Netherlands  66.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Multiplay UK  66.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Jolt UK  66.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B ServerFFS Netherlands  66.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B GC-Server Germany  70.50 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  B LB-Server Germany  71.50 msec  0.00%  +2.50 msec  B Fastweb Italy  72.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Dataplex Hungary  73.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B RDSNET Romania  92.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Gameservers US  155.50 msec  0.00%  +17.50 msec  D NGI Italy  165.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D EA US  173.00 msec  0.00%  +2.00 msec  D Valve US  340.00 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  F *Group sum*  *1904.00 msec*    *Group average*  *95.20 msec*  *0.00%*   *C*

----------


## arial

> Δωρεάν 19 μήνες 24άρα από Forthnet


και με δωρο την νοβα !  :Razz: 

........Auto merged post: arial πρόσθεσε 0 λεπτά και 34 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Βραβείο ή κατάρα;


Oπως το παρει κανεις  :Innocent:

----------


## nnn

> και με δωρο την νοβα ! 
> 
> ........Auto merged post: arial πρόσθεσε 0 λεπτά και 34 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........
> 
> 
> 
> Oπως το παρει κανεις


start-pack φυσικά  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## andreyas

Ωραία που ναρθει και η HOL μαζί
*ISP  FORTHnet SA - IP 193.92 xxxxx - BBRAS 194.219.231.70 - Network   193.92.0.0/16* *Network Advertised via * *Tinet SpA**Level 3 Communications**Telecom Italia Sparkle*Test date and time is Κυριακή 10-10-2010 and time 21:39:05 - script ver 1.1 f download*Microsoft Windows XP Professional   - 2 Threads(2 CPUs), List by Someonefromhell, v0.50* *        DNS Server: 193.92.3.11 resolve in 2.7355 ms - NIC Intel(R) PRO/1000 PL Network Connection - Packet Scheduler Miniport 0 Mbps**Time to fetch webpage 6,75 seconds - Upload speed:  324.00 kb/s - Interleaved* 
prepend info

*Spoiler:*





 no prepending




Ping results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





*MOS (mean opinion score), is scaled from 5=best to 1=worst*
*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  31.75 ms  0 %  -5 ms  B  DOWN  4,39Wind  123.25 ms  0 %  3 ms  C  DOWN  4,33On Telecoms  30.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,39Vivodi  30.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  UP  4,39Forthnet  28.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,39OTE  22.25 ms  25 %   0 ms  A  DOWN  1,60Netone  31 ms  0 %  -3 ms  B  DOWN  4,39NTUA@GRNET  29.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,39Vodafone  176.75 ms  0 %  -3 ms  D  DOWN  4,26Orange Business Hellas  153.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,31Verizon Hellas  213.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  DOWN  4,12Cyta Hellas  29.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,39*Total ping time is*  901.25 ms     




*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





DE-CIX  153.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  UP  4,30AMS-IX  148.25 ms  0 %  7 ms  D  DOWN  4,29LINX  106.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  DOWN  4,34NL-IX  133.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,33RIPN@MSK-IX  141.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,32ESPANIX  172.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,25MIX  92.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,35PANAP  106.5 ms  25 %   -1 ms  C  DOWN  1,52Akamai  48.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,38Cachefly  81.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Google CDN  86.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Google CDN  118 ms  0 %  30 ms  C  UP  4,24Google CDN  105.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Yahoo US  175.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,24AT&T US  198.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,17Global Crossing US  220.75 ms  0 %  -5 ms  E  UP  4,14Level 3 US  270.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  UP  3,91Telia US  222.5 ms  0 %  4 ms  E  DOWN  4,07Qwest US  205.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  UP  4,15Tata Communications US  287.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  F  UP  3,83Verizon US  203.5 ms  0 %  -3 ms  E  UP  4,18Savvis US  259.25 ms  0 %  7 ms  F  UP  3,90America Online Transit Data Network US  205.75 ms  0 %  4 ms  E  DOWN  4,13Cogent Communications US  209 ms  0 %  5 ms  E  DOWN  4,11Hurricane Electric US  251 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  UP  3,99AboveNet US  271 ms  0 %  3 ms  F  DOWN  3,89XO Communications US  262.75 ms  0 %  -2 ms  F  DOWN  3,96Sprint Nextel US  182.5 ms  0 %  8 ms  D  UP  4,18Allstream US  246.25 ms  0 %  -2 ms  E  UP  4,02TW Telecom US  252.5 ms  0 %  -3 ms  F  UP  4,01Deutche Telecom Germany  172.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  D  UP  4,27Global Crossing Germany  74 ms  25 %   -1 ms  B  DOWN  1,55Cogent Germany  93.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Telia Germany  138.25 ms  0 %  27 ms  D  UP  4,20Level 3 Germany  146 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  UP  4,32Tata Communications Germany  140 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,32Savvis Germany  94.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,35Cable&Wireless Germany  99 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,35PCCW Germany  89.75 ms  0 %  -5 ms  C  UP  4,36NTT Communications UK  108 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35America Online Transit Data Network UK  157.5 ms  0 %  3 ms  D  UP  4,28Tinet UK  97.5 ms  0 %  -4 ms  C  UP  4,36GEANT UK  124 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,34British Telecom UK  108.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,34Hurricane Electric UK  123.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,33Tinet Netherlands  105.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  DOWN  4,34AboveNet Netherlands  101.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35Wanadoo Netherlands  154 ms  0 %  -6 ms  D  UP  4,32GEANT Netherlands  116.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,34Opentransit France  152.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  D  DOWN  4,32Sprint Nextel France  103.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,35Seabone Italy  68.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Infostrada Italy  102 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Telstra Australia  391.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  UP  3,36Optus Australia  452 ms  0 %  2 ms  F  UP  3,03NTT Communicatons Japan  397.25 ms  0 %  -20 ms  F  UP  3,52AboveNet Japan  434 ms  0 %  6 ms  F  UP  3,08Verizon Chech  150.5 ms  0 %  16 ms  D  DOWN  4,23ChinaNet China  437.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  F  UP  3,13PCCW Hong Kong  326.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  UP  3,66Pacnet Signapore  459.5 ms  0 %  -5 ms  F  DOWN  3,06Isnet South Africa  402.75 ms  0 %  3 ms  F  DOWN  3,27Maxnet New Zealand  368.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  UP  3,47Bell Canada  280.75 ms  0 %  3 ms  F  UP  3,84Leaseweb Netherlands  111.25 ms  25 %   2 ms  C  DOWN  1,51The Planet US  262.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  DOWN  3,94Softlayer US  208.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  UP  4,14Dreamhost US  276.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  F  UP  3,87Rackspace US  215.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  UP  4,12Serverloft Germany  138 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,33Host-Europe Germany  92.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35Hetzner Germany  95 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,35OVH  119 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,34*Total ping time is*  13709.5 ms     




*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGI Italy  147.75 ms  0 %  15 ms  D  DOWN  4,24Fastweb Italy  82.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36NGZ-Server Germany  95.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,35K-Play Germany  141.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,32GC-Server Germany  99.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35247CS Germany  91.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Esport-Servers Germany  138.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  DOWN  4,32LB-Server Germany  94.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,35G-Portal Germany  139.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,33Jolt UK  100.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Multiplay UK  94.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35ServerFFS Netherlands  150.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,31GS-NET Netherlands  146 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  DOWN  4,32Clanhost Netherlands  147.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,32RDSNET Romania  166.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,27Dataplex Hungary  155.75 ms  0 %  3 ms  D  UP  4,29EA US  265.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  F  DOWN  3,94Valve US  269.25 ms  0 %  4 ms  F  DOWN  3,88Gameservers US  178.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  D  DOWN  4,25Bigpoint Germany  147 ms  0 %  5 ms  D  DOWN  4,30*Total ping time is*  2852.25 ms     



*Total ping time is* *17463 ms*  4  7  33  30  10  21Greek servers  901.25  81,93 msInternational servers  13709.5  190,41 msGameservers  2852.25  150,12 ms



*Total ping time is* *17463 ms* *166,31 ms**Packet loss 1,05 %* 


Speedtest results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





Test date and time is Κυριακή 10-10-2010 and time 21:40:22Free Fr   0,16Mirrorservice   0,02Apple   0,10Nvidia   0,14Microsoft   0,13LeaseWeb   0,03ServerBoost   0,23ThinkBroadband   0,13Cachefly   0,12Ovh   0,05UoCrete   1,88Forthnet   0,38Otenet   1,97RootBSD   0,03



Detailed results for multihosts(Line capacity)

*Spoiler:*





 Host list by Someonefromhellftp://ftp.free.fr/ 0.05 MB/sftp://ftp.ovh.net/ 0.05 MB/sftp://ftp.hosteurope.de/ 0.05 MB/sftp://mirror.leaseweb.com/ 0.05 MB/sftp://ftp.sunet.se/ 0.05 MB/sftp://ftp.mirrorservice.org/ 0 MB/sftp://ftp.uni-kl.de/ 0.05 MB/sftp://ftp.funet.fi/ 0.05 MB/sftp://ftp5.gwdg.de/ 0.1 MB/sftp://mirror.sov.uk.goscomb.net/ 0 MB/s



*Average speed for 14 hosts*  0,38 MB/s  3 Mbps *Line speed for 10 hosts (Line Capacity)*  0,45 MB/s  4 Mbps

----------


## arial

> start-pack φυσικά


Θα εχει και την Ελινα μεσα ?  :Laughing:

----------


## andreyas

Απο max speed καλά πάμε όμως  :ROFL: 
Hostlist version  201010101912 by Someonefromhell, v0.50  Host OS & no. of CPUs  Windows XP x86 - 2 CPU cores BBRAS  bbras-llu-kln-01L0.forthnet.gr [194.219.231.70]  WAN IP  193.92.xxx.xxx ISP & network  FORTHnet - 193.92.0.0/16  Advertised via  [coming soon!] Test mode  All tests  Total test duration  169.14 sec Pings per host  4  Ping threads  4 Hosts alive  105 / 105  *Avg. latency*  *166.898 msec* Downloads ran for  10 sec each  *Max. speed*  *15.00 Mbps or 1.88 MB/sec* 
   

*Detailed ping results*

*Spoiler:*





*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Forthnet  29.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A NTUA@GRNET  30.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B Cyta Hellas  30.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B Hellas Online  30.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Vivodi  30.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B OTE  30.75 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  B On Telecoms  31.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Netone  31.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B Wind  123.25 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  C Orange Business Hellas  153.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Vodafone  172.33 msec  25.00%  +0.00 msec  D Verizon Hellas  207.67 msec  25.00%  +0.00 msec  E *Group sum*  *899.75 msec*    *Group average*  *74.98 msec*  *4.17%*   *B*



*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Akamai  48.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Seabone Italy  68.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Cachefly  81.33 msec  25.00%  +0.33 msec  C Google CDN  86.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C PCCW Germany  87.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C MIX  93.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Cogent Germany  93.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Host-Europe Germany  93.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Hetzner Germany  94.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Savvis Germany  94.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C Tinet UK  97.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C AboveNet Netherlands  97.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Cable&Wireless Germany  99.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Global Crossing Germany  99.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Infostrada Italy  103.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C Tinet Netherlands  105.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C Sprint Nextel France  105.00 msec  0.00%  +2.00 msec  C Google CDN  105.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C LINX  106.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C NTT Communications UK  107.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C British Telecom UK  108.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C OVH  114.00 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  C GEANT Netherlands  116.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Google CDN  117.25 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  C GEANT UK  124.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C Hurricane Electric UK  125.50 msec  0.00%   -1.50 msec  D NL-IX  133.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Telia Germany  139.50 msec  0.00%  +3.75 msec  D Serverloft Germany  140.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D RIPN@MSK-IX  141.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D DE-CIX  143.00 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  D Verizon Chech  147.00 msec  0.00%   -3.50 msec  D Tata Communications Germany  148.00 msec  25.00%   -0.33 msec  D PANAP  148.00 msec  0.00%  +3.00 msec  D Level 3 Germany  148.00 msec  0.00%  +1.50 msec  D Leaseweb Netherlands  148.00 msec  0.00%   -3.25 msec  D AMS-IX  153.00 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  D America Online Transit Data Network UK  154.50 msec  0.00%   -3.75 msec  D Wanadoo Netherlands  155.50 msec  0.00%   -3.00 msec  D Opentransit France  156.33 msec  25.00%   -0.67 msec  D ESPANIX  171.00 msec  0.00%  +3.50 msec  D Deutche Telecom Germany  171.75 msec  0.00%   -4.00 msec  D Yahoo US  175.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Sprint Nextel US  184.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D Verizon US  192.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D AT&T US  199.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Qwest US  205.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E America Online Transit Data Network US  206.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E Softlayer US  208.00 msec  25.00%  +0.00 msec  E Cogent Communications US  209.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  E Rackspace US  214.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E Global Crossing US  226.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  E Telia US  233.50 msec  0.00%   -3.50 msec  E Allstream US  246.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  E Hurricane Electric US  250.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F Savvis US  250.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F TW Telecom US  256.00 msec  0.00%   -6.25 msec  F AboveNet US  262.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  F XO Communications US  263.75 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  F The Planet US  266.33 msec  25.00%  +0.00 msec  F Level 3 US  270.00 msec  0.00%   -4.00 msec  F Dreamhost US  276.67 msec  25.00%  +0.67 msec  F Bell Canada  282.00 msec  0.00%   -2.25 msec  F Tata Communications US  282.25 msec  0.00%  +3.50 msec  F PCCW Hong Kong  326.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Maxnet New Zealand  368.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F Telstra Australia  391.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F NTT Communicatons Japan  394.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  F Isnet South Africa  403.50 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  F AboveNet Japan  431.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F ChinaNet China  438.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F Optus Australia  449.75 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  F Pacnet Signapore  456.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F *Group sum*  *13791.92 msec*    *Group average*  *188.93 msec*  *2.05%*   *D*



*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Fastweb Italy  82.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C 247CS Germany  91.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Multiplay UK  94.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C NGZ-Server Germany  95.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C LB-Server Germany  95.25 msec  0.00%  +1.50 msec  C GC-Server Germany  99.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Jolt UK  100.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C K-Play Germany  137.50 msec  0.00%  +2.75 msec  D Esport-Servers Germany  139.00 msec  0.00%   -3.75 msec  D G-Portal Germany  139.00 msec  0.00%  +3.75 msec  D GS-NET Netherlands  144.00 msec  0.00%  +2.00 msec  D Clanhost Netherlands  146.50 msec  0.00%   -4.25 msec  D ServerFFS Netherlands  147.25 msec  0.00%   -3.00 msec  D Bigpoint Germany  147.50 msec  0.00%   -3.50 msec  D NGI Italy  148.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D Dataplex Hungary  151.67 msec  25.00%  +0.00 msec  D RDSNET Romania  163.50 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  D Gameservers US  177.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D EA US  263.25 msec  0.00%  +4.00 msec  F Valve US  269.75 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  F *Group sum*  *2832.67 msec*    *Group average*  *141.63 msec*  *1.25%*   *D*

----------


## deniSun

> Δωρεάν 19 μήνες 24άρα από Forthnet


φτου φτου φτου...
μακριά από εμάς...
άλλο κακό να μη μας βρει...

----------


## nnn

παραπλανητικό το max speed, μιας και μετράει μόνο Ελλάδα  :Wink: 

........Auto merged post: nnn πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 13 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Θα εχει και την Ελινα μεσα ?


το startpack δεν έχει αν δεν κάνω λάθος (δεν το παρακολουθώ  :Cool: )

........Auto merged post: nnn πρόσθεσε 17 λεπτά και 46 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

it get's better and better  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL: 

*ISP  FORTHnet SA - IP 194.21 xxxxx - BBRAS 194.219.231.33 - Network   194.219.0.0/16* *Network Advertised via * *Tinet SpA**Level 3 Communications**Telecom Italia Sparkle*Test date and time is Κυριακή 10-10-2010 and time 22:02:51 - script ver 1.1 f download*Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium    - 2 Threads(2 CPUs), List by Someonefromhell, v0.50* *   DNS Server: 194.219.227.1 resolve in 29.0584 ms - NIC Dell Wireless 1390 WLAN Mini-Card 54 Mbps**Time to fetch webpage 2,66 seconds - Upload speed:  1.64 Mb/s - Interleaved* 
prepend info

*Spoiler:*






 no prepending





Ping results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





*MOS (mean opinion score), is scaled from 5=best to 1=worst*
*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  23 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,39Wind  109.25 ms  0 %  -2 ms  C  DOWN  4,35On Telecoms  22.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,39Vivodi  22.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,39Forthnet  21.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,39OTE  21.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,39Netone  22.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  UP  4,39NTUA@GRNET  22 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,39Vodafone  171.25 ms  0 %  6 ms  D  UP  4,23Orange Business Hellas  245.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  DOWN  4,01Verizon Hellas  203.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  UP  4,16Cyta Hellas  22.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  A  DOWN  4,40*Total ping time is*  907.25 ms     




*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





DE-CIX  140.25 ms  0 %  3 ms  D  DOWN  4,32AMS-IX  139.25 ms  0 %  3 ms  D  DOWN  4,32LINX  100.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,35NL-IX  193.75 ms  0 %  -2 ms  D  DOWN  4,21RIPN@MSK-IX  100 ms  25 %   3 ms  C  DOWN  1,52ESPANIX  167.25 ms  0 %  17 ms  D  DOWN  4,17MIX  80.25 ms  0 %  7 ms  C  UP  4,35PANAP  141.5 ms  0 %  3 ms  D  DOWN  4,32Akamai  21.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,39Cachefly  73.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Google CDN  181.5 ms  0 %  10 ms  D  DOWN  4,17Google CDN  186.5 ms  0 %  14 ms  D  DOWN  4,12Google CDN  182.25 ms  0 %  -9 ms  D  DOWN  4,28Yahoo US  262.25 ms  0 %  -5 ms  F  UP  3,98AT&T US  274 ms  0 %  17 ms  F  DOWN  3,75Global Crossing US  219.75 ms  0 %  -3 ms  E  DOWN  4,13Level 3 US  197 ms  25 %   -31 ms  D  DOWN  1,49Telia US  222.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  DOWN  4,10Qwest US  290.25 ms  0 %  12 ms  F  DOWN  3,72Tata Communications US  270.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  F  DOWN  3,89Verizon US  183.75 ms  0 %  -7 ms  D  UP  4,27Savvis US  247.5 ms  0 %  17 ms  E  DOWN  3,87America Online Transit Data Network US  184.25 ms  0 %  -9 ms  D  UP  4,28Cogent Communications US  147 ms  25 %   6 ms  D  DOWN  1,44Hurricane Electric US  349 ms  0 %  -4 ms  F  DOWN  3,60AboveNet US  257 ms  0 %  -2 ms  F  DOWN  3,98XO Communications US  296.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  F  DOWN  3,81Sprint Nextel US  130.5 ms  25 %   7 ms  D  DOWN  1,48Allstream US  237.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  E  DOWN  4,05TW Telecom US  227.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  DOWN  4,08Deutche Telecom Germany  152.75 ms  0 %  4 ms  D  DOWN  4,29Global Crossing Germany  88.25 ms  0 %  -3 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Cogent Germany  195.5 ms  0 %  -4 ms  D  UP  4,21Telia Germany  125.75 ms  0 %  7 ms  D  UP  4,33Level 3 Germany  136.5 ms  0 %  11 ms  D  UP  4,30Tata Communications Germany  130.5 ms  0 %  -7 ms  D  DOWN  4,34Savvis Germany  93.25 ms  0 %  -2 ms  C  UP  4,36Cable&Wireless Germany  44.75 ms  50 %   3 ms  B  DOWN  2,74PCCW Germany  128.75 ms  25 %   -3 ms  D  DOWN  1,50NTT Communications UK  183.25 ms  0 %  11 ms  D  DOWN  4,16America Online Transit Data Network UK  146.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,32Tinet UK  75.5 ms  25 %   14 ms  C  DOWN  1,52GEANT UK  109.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,34British Telecom UK  189 ms  0 %  -24 ms  D  DOWN  4,32Hurricane Electric UK  186.5 ms  0 %  8 ms  D  DOWN  4,16Tinet Netherlands  96.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,35AboveNet Netherlands  89.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,35Wanadoo Netherlands  145.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,32GEANT Netherlands  110.25 ms  0 %  -6 ms  C  UP  4,35Opentransit France  140.25 ms  0 %  -14 ms  D  DOWN  4,34Sprint Nextel France  189.5 ms  0 %  -11 ms  D  DOWN  4,27Seabone Italy  160.5 ms  0 %  -14 ms  D  DOWN  4,33Infostrada Italy  91.5 ms  0 %  7 ms  C  UP  4,35Telstra Australia  487.25 ms  0 %  -4 ms  F  DOWN  2,91Optus Australia  411 ms  0 %  -1 ms  F  DOWN  3,27NTT Communicatons Japan  382.5 ms  0 %  -12 ms  F  DOWN  3,52AboveNet Japan  427.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  F  DOWN  3,19Verizon Chech  142.25 ms  0 %  -2 ms  D  UP  4,33ChinaNet China  519.25 ms  0 %  8 ms  F  UP  2,61PCCW Hong Kong  419.75 ms  0 %  -3 ms  F  DOWN  3,25Pacnet Signapore  413.5 ms  0 %  5 ms  F  DOWN  3,20Isnet South Africa  323.75 ms  25 %   -21 ms  F  DOWN  1,09Maxnet New Zealand  457.25 ms  0 %  -9 ms  F  DOWN  3,11Bell Canada  274.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  F  DOWN  3,90Leaseweb Netherlands  139 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,33The Planet US  251.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  UP  3,98Softlayer US  253.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  UP  3,97Dreamhost US  268.5 ms  0 %  5 ms  F  DOWN  3,88Rackspace US  206.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  DOWN  4,15Serverloft Germany  133 ms  0 %  -16 ms  D  UP  4,35Host-Europe Germany  85.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Hetzner Germany  65.5 ms  25 %   -2 ms  B  DOWN  1,56OVH  101.5 ms  0 %  -6 ms  C  DOWN  4,36*Total ping time is*  14477.25 ms     




*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGI Italy  140.25 ms  0 %  4 ms  D  DOWN  4,32Fastweb Italy  165.25 ms  0 %  -3 ms  D  DOWN  4,29NGZ-Server Germany  87 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36K-Play Germany  132.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  DOWN  4,33GC-Server Germany  98.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,35247CS Germany  83.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Esport-Servers Germany  131 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  UP  4,33LB-Server Germany  93.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  UP  4,35G-Portal Germany  133.75 ms  0 %  4 ms  D  UP  4,32Jolt UK  101.5 ms  0 %  -8 ms  C  UP  4,36Multiplay UK  98.25 ms  0 %  -3 ms  C  UP  4,35ServerFFS Netherlands  139 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  DOWN  4,33GS-NET Netherlands  136.25 ms  0 %  13 ms  D  DOWN  4,29Clanhost Netherlands  137.5 ms  0 %  4 ms  D  DOWN  4,32RDSNET Romania  112 ms  0 %  3 ms  C  DOWN  4,34Dataplex Hungary  146.5 ms  0 %  -7 ms  D  DOWN  4,33EA US  258 ms  0 %  3 ms  F  UP  3,94Valve US  260.75 ms  0 %  -6 ms  F  DOWN  4,00Gameservers US  170.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,26Bigpoint Germany  138.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,32*Total ping time is*  2764.5 ms     



*Total ping time is* *18149 ms*  9  3  21  42  8  22Greek servers  907.25  82,48 msInternational servers  14477.25  201,07 msGameservers  2764.5  145,50 ms



*Total ping time is* *18149 ms* *172,85 ms**Packet loss 2,63 %* 


Speedtest results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





Test date and time is Κυριακή 10-10-2010 and time 22:04:22Free Fr   0,09Mirrorservice   0,02Apple   0,89Nvidia   0,23Microsoft   0,35LeaseWeb   0,35ServerBoost   0,32ThinkBroadband   0,05Cachefly   0,13Ovh   0,07UoCrete   0,92Forthnet   1,94Otenet   1,27RootBSD   0,03



Detailed results for multihosts(Line capacity)

*Spoiler:*





 Host list by Someonefromhellftp://ftp.free.fr/ 0.05 MB/sftp://ftp.ovh.net/ 0.05 MB/sftp://ftp.hosteurope.de/ 0.05 MB/sftp://mirror.leaseweb.com/ 0.15 MB/sftp://ftp.sunet.se/ 0.05 MB/sftp://ftp.mirrorservice.org/ 0.05 MB/sftp://ftp.uni-kl.de/ 0.05 MB/sftp://ftp.funet.fi/ 0.05 MB/sftp://ftp5.gwdg.de/ 0.1 MB/sftp://mirror.sov.uk.goscomb.net/ 0.05 MB/s



*Average speed for 14 hosts*  0,48 MB/s  4 Mbps *Line speed for 10 hosts (Line Capacity)*  0,65 MB/s  5 Mbps

----------


## vaggospat13

*ISP  FORTHnet SA - IP 188.4. xxxxx - BBRAS 194.219.231.70 - Network   188.4.128.0/17* *Network Advertised via * *Tinet SpA*Test date and time is Κυριακή 10-10-2010 and time 22:21:54 - script ver 1.1 f download*Microsoft Windows 7 Ultimate        - 2 Threads(3 CPUs), List by Someonefromhell, v0.50* * resolve in 51.1231 ms - NIC Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller 100 Mbps**Time to fetch webpage 2,12 seconds - Upload speed:  670.00 kb/s* 
prepend info

*Spoiler:*





 no prepending




Ping results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





*MOS (mean opinion score), is scaled from 5=best to 1=worst*
*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  89.25 ms  0 %  -176 ms  C  UP  4,50Wind  131 ms  0 %  -2 ms  D  DOWN  4,33On Telecoms  32.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,39Vivodi  96.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35Forthnet  31.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,39OTE  32 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,39Netone  106.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,34NTUA@GRNET  31.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,39Vodafone  133.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,33Orange Business Hellas  158.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  DOWN  4,28Verizon Hellas  164.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,28Cyta Hellas  106.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  UP  4,34*Total ping time is*  1113.75 ms     




*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





DE-CIX  101.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,35AMS-IX  99.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,35LINX  102.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35NL-IX  124.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,34RIPN@MSK-IX  143.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,32ESPANIX  140.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,32MIX  95.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  UP  4,35PANAP  101.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Akamai  33.75 ms  0 %  3 ms  B  UP  4,38Cachefly  83.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Google CDN  100 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,35Google CDN  108.5 ms  0 %  17 ms  C  DOWN  4,32Google CDN  104.5 ms  0 %  3 ms  C  DOWN  4,34Yahoo US  201 ms  0 %  3 ms  E  DOWN  4,15AT&T US  217.25 ms  0 %  -2 ms  E  UP  4,13Global Crossing US  232.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  UP  4,06Level 3 US  240.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  UP  4,02Telia US  203.25 ms  0 %  9 ms  E  DOWN  4,10Qwest US  236 ms  0 %  3 ms  E  UP  4,02Tata Communications US  237.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  UP  4,03Verizon US  196 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,19Savvis US  232.75 ms  0 %  4 ms  E  DOWN  4,03America Online Transit Data Network US  148 ms  25 %   33 ms  D  DOWN  1,26Cogent Communications US  209.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  DOWN  4,14Hurricane Electric US  288.75 ms  0 %  -2 ms  F  UP  3,85AboveNet US  262 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  UP  3,94XO Communications US  273.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  F  DOWN  3,91Sprint Nextel US  190.5 ms  0 %  7 ms  D  UP  4,16Allstream US  223.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  DOWN  4,09TW Telecom US  187.5 ms  25 %   -10 ms  D  DOWN  1,41Deutche Telecom Germany  111.75 ms  0 %  24 ms  C  UP  4,29Global Crossing Germany  95 ms  0 %  4 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Cogent Germany  99.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35Telia Germany  92 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Level 3 Germany  95.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Tata Communications Germany  135.5 ms  0 %  176 ms  D  UP  2,86Savvis Germany  101.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Cable&Wireless Germany  100.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,35PCCW Germany  106.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,35NTT Communications UK  112.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  DOWN  4,34America Online Transit Data Network UK  105.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Tinet UK  104.25 ms  0 %  -5 ms  C  UP  4,35GEANT UK  120.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,34British Telecom UK  114 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,34Hurricane Electric UK  106 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Tinet Netherlands  107 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,34AboveNet Netherlands  107.75 ms  0 %  23 ms  C  UP  4,31Wanadoo Netherlands  101.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,35GEANT Netherlands  111.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,34Opentransit France  115 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,34Sprint Nextel France  109 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  UP  4,34Seabone Italy  102.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Infostrada Italy  105 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  DOWN  4,34Telstra Australia  425.5 ms  0 %  15 ms  F  UP  3,03Optus Australia  416 ms  0 %  -3 ms  F  UP  3,26NTT Communicatons Japan  390.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  UP  3,36AboveNet Japan  403.5 ms  0 %  -5 ms  F  DOWN  3,35Verizon Chech  199 ms  0 %  84 ms  D  UP  3,48ChinaNet China  453.5 ms  0 %  -11 ms  F  DOWN  3,15PCCW Hong Kong  438.5 ms  0 %  9 ms  F  DOWN  3,02Pacnet Signapore  432.75 ms  0 %  14 ms  F  DOWN  3,00Isnet South Africa  382.25 ms  0 %  -11 ms  F  UP  3,51Maxnet New Zealand  407.25 ms  0 %  32 ms  F  UP  2,95Bell Canada  279.5 ms  0 %  -3 ms  F  DOWN  3,90Leaseweb Netherlands  100.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,35The Planet US  245.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  E  UP  4,02Softlayer US  248.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  E  UP  4,01Dreamhost US  283.25 ms  0 %  -3 ms  F  DOWN  3,88Rackspace US  241.25 ms  0 %  4 ms  E  UP  4,00Serverloft Germany  93.25 ms  0 %  4 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Host-Europe Germany  95.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Hetzner Germany  96.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,35OVH  106 ms  0 %  -7 ms  C  UP  4,35*Total ping time is*  13315 ms     




*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGI Italy  105 ms  0 %  13 ms  C  UP  4,33Fastweb Italy  93.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,35NGZ-Server Germany  97.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,35K-Play Germany  94.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,35GC-Server Germany  108.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,34247CS Germany  94.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Esport-Servers Germany  94 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,35LB-Server Germany  98.75 ms  0 %  3 ms  C  DOWN  4,35G-Portal Germany  93.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Jolt UK  102.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Multiplay UK  103.5 ms  0 %  9 ms  C  UP  4,34ServerFFS Netherlands  102.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,35GS-NET Netherlands  100 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Clanhost Netherlands  103.75 ms  0 %  -3 ms  C  UP  4,35RDSNET Romania  120.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,34Dataplex Hungary  112.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  UP  4,34EA US  240.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  DOWN  4,02Valve US  273 ms  0 %  2 ms  F  DOWN  3,89Gameservers US  182.75 ms  0 %  3 ms  D  DOWN  4,21Bigpoint Germany  98.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,35*Total ping time is*  2419.25 ms     



*Total ping time is* *16848 ms*  0  5  58  13  14  15Greek servers  1113.75  101,25 msInternational servers  13315  184,93 msGameservers  2419.25  127,33 ms



*Total ping time is* *16848 ms* *160,46 ms**Packet loss 0,53 %* 


Speedtest results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





Test date and time is Κυριακή 10-10-2010 and time 22:23:23Free Fr   0,04Mirrorservice   0,06Apple   0,04Nvidia   0,09Microsoft   0,04LeaseWeb   0,09ServerBoost   0,04ThinkBroadband   0,06Cachefly   0,07Ovh   0,08UoCrete   1,60Forthnet   0,36Otenet   1,97RootBSD   0,01



Detailed results for multihosts(Line capacity)

*Spoiler:*





 Host list by Someonefromhellftp://ftp.free.fr/ 0.05 MB/sftp://ftp.ovh.net/ 0.05 MB/sftp://ftp.hosteurope.de/ 0.05 MB/sftp://mirror.leaseweb.com/ 0.05 MB/sftp://ftp.sunet.se/ 0.05 MB/sftp://ftp.mirrorservice.org/ 0.05 MB/sftp://ftp.uni-kl.de/ 0.05 MB/sftp://ftp.funet.fi/ 0.05 MB/sftp://ftp5.gwdg.de/ 0.1 MB/sftp://mirror.sov.uk.goscomb.net/ 0 MB/s



*Average speed for 14 hosts*  0,33 MB/s  3 Mbps *Line speed for 10 hosts (Line Capacity)*  0,50 MB/s  4 Mbps


τωρα το χειμωνα που οι περισσοτετοι μενουν σπιτι ελπιζω να μην σερνομαστε ετσι καθε μερα ελεος δηλαδη

----------


## Mouse Potato

Hostlist version  201010101912 by Someonefromhell, v0.50  Host OS & no. of CPUs  Windows XP x86 - 4 CPU cores BBRAS  62.169.255.45  WAN IP  91.140.xxx.xxx ISP & network  TELLAS Telecommunication Services S.A. - 91.140.64.0/20  Advertised via  [coming soon!] Test mode  All tests  Total test duration  158.86 sec Pings per host  4  Ping threads  4 Hosts alive  105 / 105  *Avg. latency*  *122.991 msec* Downloads ran for  10 sec each  *Max. speed*  *12.37 Mbps or 1.55 MB/sec* 
   

*Detailed ping results*

*Spoiler:*





*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NTUA@GRNET  21.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Orange Business Hellas  22.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A OTE  22.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Hellas Online  22.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Vivodi  22.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Wind  22.75 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  A On Telecoms  23.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  A Netone  23.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  A Cyta Hellas  23.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Vodafone  53.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Forthnet  137.75 msec  0.00%  +1.75 msec  D Verizon Hellas  139.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D *Group sum*  *535.00 msec*    *Group average*  *44.58 msec*  *0.00%*   *B*



*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Infostrada Italy  62.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Tata Communications Germany  65.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Hurricane Electric UK  66.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Savvis Germany  67.25 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  B MIX  67.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Level 3 Germany  68.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Host-Europe Germany  68.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B DE-CIX  68.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Cogent Germany  69.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B LINX  69.25 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  B Telia Germany  71.50 msec  0.00%  +7.00 msec  B Akamai  71.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Serverloft Germany  71.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B AMS-IX  73.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Leaseweb Netherlands  73.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Wanadoo Netherlands  73.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B NL-IX  73.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B Google CDN  74.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Opentransit France  74.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B AboveNet Netherlands  74.50 msec  0.00%  +2.00 msec  B Sprint Nextel France  74.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Verizon Chech  75.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C PANAP  75.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Hetzner Germany  76.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Deutche Telecom Germany  77.25 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  C OVH  77.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Tinet Netherlands  77.50 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  C GEANT Netherlands  78.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Cable&Wireless Germany  79.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Global Crossing Germany  79.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Google CDN  80.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C British Telecom UK  80.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C NTT Communications UK  81.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C Cachefly  81.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C America Online Transit Data Network UK  82.75 msec  0.00%  +1.75 msec  C Google CDN  87.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Tinet UK  88.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C PCCW Germany  88.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C GEANT UK  91.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C ESPANIX  96.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Seabone Italy  99.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C RIPN@MSK-IX  117.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C Sprint Nextel US  150.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Telia US  156.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Verizon US  157.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D America Online Transit Data Network US  158.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Yahoo US  160.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Cogent Communications US  165.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D AT&T US  171.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Rackspace US  173.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D Bell Canada  178.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Global Crossing US  178.00 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  D The Planet US  190.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Qwest US  191.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Savvis US  193.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Softlayer US  197.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D Allstream US  198.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D TW Telecom US  200.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  E Tata Communications US  202.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E AboveNet US  211.75 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  E Level 3 US  212.50 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  E Dreamhost US  224.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Hurricane Electric US  229.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E XO Communications US  237.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E ChinaNet China  253.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  F Isnet South Africa  284.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F PCCW Hong Kong  301.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F Pacnet Signapore  342.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Maxnet New Zealand  347.00 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  F AboveNet Japan  365.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F NTT Communicatons Japan  383.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F Optus Australia  399.67 msec  25.00%   -0.67 msec  F Telstra Australia  401.67 msec  25.00%  +0.33 msec  F *Group sum*  *10466.08 msec*    *Group average*  *143.37 msec*  *0.68%*   *D*



*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Esport-Servers Germany  65.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B 247CS Germany  68.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Jolt UK  68.75 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  B Bigpoint Germany  69.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B NGI Italy  69.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B NGZ-Server Germany  72.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B GS-NET Netherlands  73.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B K-Play Germany  74.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B G-Portal Germany  74.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B ServerFFS Netherlands  74.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Clanhost Netherlands  74.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B GC-Server Germany  77.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C LB-Server Germany  77.75 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  C Multiplay UK  85.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Dataplex Hungary  95.75 msec  0.00%  +2.75 msec  C RDSNET Romania  102.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Fastweb Italy  106.25 msec  0.00%  +20.25 msec  C Gameservers US  150.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D EA US  184.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Valve US  249.00 msec  0.00%   -1.50 msec  E *Group sum*  *1913.00 msec*    *Group average*  *95.65 msec*  *0.00%*   *C*

----------


## andreyas

Σε λίγο θα έρθουμε στα ίσα μας  :Smile: 
*ISP  FORTHnet SA - IP 77.49. xxxxx - BBRAS 194.219.231.61 - Network   77.49.0.0/16* *Network Advertised via * *Tinet SpA**Level 3 Communications**Telecom Italia Sparkle*Test date and time is Δευτέρα 11-10-2010 and time 00:48:41 - script ver 1.1 f download*Microsoft Windows XP Professional   - 2 Threads(2 CPUs), List by Someonefromhell, v0.50* *        DNS Server: 193.92.3.11 resolve in 2.6654 ms - NIC Intel(R) PRO/1000 PL Network Connection - Packet Scheduler Miniport 0 Mbps**Time to fetch webpage 2,93 seconds - Upload speed:  278.00 kb/s - Interleaved* 
prepend info

*Spoiler:*





16186 174 6762 1241 12416881 3257 1241 12413257 1241 1241





Ping results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





*MOS (mean opinion score), is scaled from 5=best to 1=worst*
*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  30.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,39Wind  164.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,29On Telecoms  30.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,39Vivodi  30.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,39Forthnet  29.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  UP  4,39OTE  30.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,39Netone  30 ms  0 %  2 ms  A  DOWN  4,39NTUA@GRNET  30 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,39Vodafone  170.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  D  DOWN  4,27Orange Business Hellas  204.75 ms  0 %  -18 ms  E  UP  4,27Verizon Hellas  198.75 ms  0 %  3 ms  D  DOWN  4,16Cyta Hellas  31.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  UP  4,39*Total ping time is*  981 ms     




*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





DE-CIX  133 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,33AMS-IX  134.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  DOWN  4,33LINX  134.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  UP  4,33NL-IX  152 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,31RIPN@MSK-IX  135.25 ms  0 %  -11 ms  D  DOWN  4,34ESPANIX  160.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,28MIX  92 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36PANAP  134.5 ms  0 %  4 ms  D  UP  4,32Akamai  29.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,39Cachefly  72.25 ms  0 %  -6 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Google CDN  127.5 ms  0 %  23 ms  D  UP  4,25Google CDN  130 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,33Google CDN  130.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,33Yahoo US  177.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,24AT&T US  228 ms  0 %  -8 ms  E  UP  4,13Global Crossing US  242 ms  0 %  -1 ms  E  UP  4,03Level 3 US  255.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  F  DOWN  3,98Telia US  223.5 ms  0 %  -6 ms  E  UP  4,13Qwest US  252.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  UP  3,98Tata Communications US  267.5 ms  0 %  3 ms  F  DOWN  3,90Verizon US  220.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  E  UP  4,09Savvis US  247 ms  0 %  -7 ms  E  DOWN  4,06America Online Transit Data Network US  222.5 ms  0 %  6 ms  E  UP  4,05Cogent Communications US  188.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,20Hurricane Electric US  260 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  UP  3,95AboveNet US  245.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  DOWN  4,00XO Communications US  252.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  DOWN  3,98Sprint Nextel US  171 ms  0 %  -2 ms  D  DOWN  4,27Allstream US  235 ms  0 %  -1 ms  E  DOWN  4,06TW Telecom US  233.25 ms  0 %  -6 ms  E  DOWN  4,10Deutche Telecom Germany  143.5 ms  0 %  4 ms  D  DOWN  4,32Global Crossing Germany  132 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,33Cogent Germany  95 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35Telia Germany  136.75 ms  0 %  22 ms  D  DOWN  4,23Level 3 Germany  134 ms  0 %  3 ms  D  DOWN  4,33Tata Communications Germany  132.5 ms  0 %  -6 ms  D  DOWN  4,34Savvis Germany  148.75 ms  0 %  3 ms  D  UP  4,31Cable&Wireless Germany  105.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,35PCCW Germany  83 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36NTT Communications UK  143.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,32America Online Transit Data Network UK  147 ms  0 %  14 ms  D  DOWN  4,25Tinet UK  94.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  DOWN  4,35GEANT UK  166.25 ms  0 %  4 ms  D  UP  4,25British Telecom UK  106.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,34Hurricane Electric UK  110.5 ms  0 %  -14 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Tinet Netherlands  98 ms  0 %  -6 ms  C  DOWN  4,36AboveNet Netherlands  95.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Wanadoo Netherlands  136.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  DOWN  4,33GEANT Netherlands  153 ms  0 %  4 ms  D  UP  4,29Opentransit France  136 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  DOWN  4,33Sprint Nextel France  101.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Seabone Italy  72.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,36Infostrada Italy  106.5 ms  0 %  5 ms  C  UP  4,34Telstra Australia  441.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  UP  3,09Optus Australia  444.75 ms  0 %  9 ms  F  DOWN  2,99NTT Communicatons Japan  397.75 ms  0 %  -7 ms  F  UP  3,40AboveNet Japan  422.25 ms  0 %  -2 ms  F  DOWN  3,22Verizon Chech  137 ms  0 %  3 ms  D  DOWN  4,32ChinaNet China  429.25 ms  0 %  3 ms  F  DOWN  3,13PCCW Hong Kong  323.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  F  DOWN  3,69Pacnet Signapore  454.5 ms  0 %  -4 ms  F  DOWN  3,08Isnet South Africa  316.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  F  DOWN  3,70Maxnet New Zealand  411.25 ms  0 %  -3 ms  F  UP  3,29Bell Canada  322.5 ms  0 %  143 ms  F  UP  2,23Leaseweb Netherlands  138.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,33The Planet US  247.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  DOWN  4,00Softlayer US  209.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  UP  4,13Dreamhost US  257.5 ms  0 %  3 ms  F  DOWN  3,94Rackspace US  212.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  E  DOWN  4,12Serverloft Germany  126.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  DOWN  4,34Host-Europe Germany  130.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,33Hetzner Germany  91 ms  0 %  -7 ms  C  DOWN  4,36OVH  139.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,33*Total ping time is*  13921 ms     




*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGI Italy  132.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,33Fastweb Italy  125.75 ms  0 %  -3 ms  D  UP  4,34NGZ-Server Germany  135.75 ms  0 %  3 ms  D  UP  4,32K-Play Germany  128.25 ms  0 %  7 ms  D  DOWN  4,32GC-Server Germany  135.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,33247CS Germany  122.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  UP  4,33Esport-Servers Germany  123 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,34LB-Server Germany  129.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,33G-Portal Germany  122 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,34Jolt UK  132.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,33Multiplay UK  103 ms  0 %  6 ms  C  UP  4,34ServerFFS Netherlands  141.25 ms  0 %  -3 ms  D  DOWN  4,33GS-NET Netherlands  141 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  DOWN  4,33Clanhost Netherlands  147.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  DOWN  4,32RDSNET Romania  166.75 ms  0 %  3 ms  D  UP  4,26Dataplex Hungary  156.25 ms  0 %  8 ms  D  UP  4,26EA US  263.25 ms  0 %  8 ms  F  DOWN  3,88Valve US  310.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  F  UP  3,75Gameservers US  168.25 ms  0 %  5 ms  D  DOWN  4,24Bigpoint Germany  141.75 ms  0 %  4 ms  D  DOWN  4,32*Total ping time is*  3026 ms     



*Total ping time is* *17928 ms*  4  7  16  47  13  18Greek servers  981  89,18 msInternational servers  13921  193,35 msGameservers  3026  159,26 ms



*Total ping time is* *17928 ms* *170,74 ms**Packet loss 0,00 %* 


Speedtest results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





Test date and time is Δευτέρα 11-10-2010 and time 00:50:16Free Fr   0,35Mirrorservice   0,20Apple   0,96Nvidia   0,54Microsoft   0,70LeaseWeb   0,44ServerBoost   1,37ThinkBroadband   0,88Cachefly   1,37Ovh   0,47UoCrete   1,58Forthnet   1,32Otenet   1,78RootBSD   0,48



Detailed results for multihosts(Line capacity)

*Spoiler:*





 Host list by Someonefromhellftp://ftp.free.fr/ 0.25 MB/sftp://ftp.ovh.net/ 0.4 MB/sftp://ftp.hosteurope.de/ 0.05 MB/sftp://mirror.leaseweb.com/ 0.1 MB/sftp://ftp.sunet.se/ 0.15 MB/sftp://ftp.mirrorservice.org/ 0.1 MB/sftp://ftp.uni-kl.de/ 0.2 MB/sftp://ftp.funet.fi/ 0.1 MB/sftp://ftp5.gwdg.de/ 0.25 MB/sftp://mirror.sov.uk.goscomb.net/ 0 MB/s



*Average speed for 14 hosts*  0,89 MB/s  7 Mbps *Line speed for 10 hosts (Line Capacity)*  1,60 MB/s  13 Mbps

----------


## flamelab

Laughing hysterically  :Laughing: 


Hostlist version  201010101912 by Someonefromhell, v0.50  Host OS & no. of CPUs  GNU/Linux 2.6.35-ARCH x86_64 - 4 CPU cores BBRAS  94.219.231.69 (194.219.231.69)    WAN IP  178.128.xxx.xxx ISP & network  FORTHnet - 178.128.0.0/16  Advertised via  [coming soon!] Test mode  All tests  Total test duration  89.997 sec Pings per host  4  Ping threads  8 Hosts alive  105 / 105  *Avg. latency*  *209.51 msec* Downloads ran for  5 sec each  *Max. speed*  *8.71 Mbps or 1.09 MB/sec* 
   

*Detailed ping results*

*Spoiler:*





*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Forthnet  34.25 msec  0.00%   -0.11 msec  B OTE  34.42 msec  0.00%  +0.02 msec  B NTUA@GRNET  34.54 msec  0.00%  +0.02 msec  B On Telecoms  36.43 msec  0.00%  +0.46 msec  B Hellas Online  36.77 msec  0.00%  +1.91 msec  B Cyta Hellas  119.72 msec  0.00%   -0.05 msec  C Vivodi  134.14 msec  0.00%  +0.24 msec  D Netone  140.38 msec  0.00%  +3.95 msec  D Vodafone  172.16 msec  0.00%  +0.84 msec  D Wind  210.79 msec  0.00%  +0.38 msec  E Verizon Hellas  212.01 msec  0.00%  +0.29 msec  E Orange Business Hellas  250.22 msec  0.00%   -1.54 msec  F *Group sum*  *1415.81 msec*    *Group average*  *117.98 msec*  *0.00%*   *C*



*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





AboveNet Netherlands  98.59 msec  0.00%  +3.60 msec  C Global Crossing Germany  136.00 msec  0.00%  +0.78 msec  D Tata Communications Germany  136.94 msec  0.00%  +0.22 msec  D Level 3 Germany  140.91 msec  0.00%   -5.19 msec  D Hetzner Germany  142.89 msec  0.00%   -2.18 msec  D Wanadoo Netherlands  143.20 msec  0.00%   -0.13 msec  D Serverloft Germany  143.24 msec  0.00%  +3.15 msec  D Telia Germany  145.12 msec  0.00%   -9.83 msec  D Verizon Chech  146.31 msec  0.00%   -0.19 msec  D Leaseweb Netherlands  148.35 msec  0.00%  +3.89 msec  D Opentransit France  149.39 msec  25.00%  +3.87 msec  D Deutche Telecom Germany  150.00 msec  0.00%  +4.81 msec  D MIX  150.34 msec  0.00%   -2.57 msec  D PANAP  151.22 msec  0.00%   -5.58 msec  D America Online Transit Data Network UK  153.72 msec  0.00%   -1.48 msec  D AMS-IX  154.88 msec  0.00%   -4.06 msec  D LINX  156.26 msec  0.00%   -0.18 msec  D Tinet UK  158.21 msec  0.00%  +0.88 msec  D Host-Europe Germany  159.95 msec  0.00%   -1.09 msec  D Seabone Italy  167.19 msec  0.00%  +7.75 msec  D OVH  167.40 msec  0.00%   -2.94 msec  D Infostrada Italy  167.57 msec  0.00%  +0.60 msec  D PCCW Germany  170.37 msec  0.00%  +0.68 msec  D DE-CIX  171.18 msec  0.00%  +0.58 msec  D Cogent Germany  172.07 msec  0.00%   -0.34 msec  D Cachefly  175.82 msec  0.00%   -0.16 msec  D Akamai  179.39 msec  0.00%  +1.63 msec  D Google CDN  182.25 msec  0.00%   -1.52 msec  D Google CDN  182.31 msec  0.00%   -0.53 msec  D NTT Communications UK  182.59 msec  0.00%   -0.52 msec  D ESPANIX  182.75 msec  0.00%  +0.14 msec  D GEANT Netherlands  184.26 msec  0.00%  +0.17 msec  D British Telecom UK  184.39 msec  0.00%  +1.40 msec  D Google CDN  185.37 msec  0.00%   -0.11 msec  D Sprint Nextel France  186.68 msec  0.00%   -0.92 msec  D Cable&Wireless Germany  187.41 msec  0.00%  +0.07 msec  D Tinet Netherlands  188.91 msec  0.00%  +1.34 msec  D Hurricane Electric UK  189.43 msec  0.00%  +1.59 msec  D Savvis Germany  192.43 msec  0.00%  +0.04 msec  D GEANT UK  197.75 msec  0.00%  +0.79 msec  D NL-IX  202.01 msec  0.00%   -1.23 msec  E Rackspace US  219.19 msec  0.00%   -3.69 msec  E RIPN@MSK-IX  223.97 msec  0.00%  +0.40 msec  E America Online Transit Data Network US  228.74 msec  0.00%  +0.27 msec  E Telia US  235.92 msec  0.00%  +4.37 msec  E Global Crossing US  245.24 msec  0.00%   -0.36 msec  E Allstream US  246.47 msec  0.00%  +0.19 msec  E AboveNet US  252.85 msec  0.00%   -3.38 msec  F Savvis US  257.40 msec  0.00%   -0.83 msec  F The Planet US  258.16 msec  0.00%   -4.54 msec  F Sprint Nextel US  260.08 msec  0.00%   -2.89 msec  F Yahoo US  261.40 msec  0.00%  +1.02 msec  F Verizon US  262.47 msec  0.00%   -0.16 msec  F Level 3 US  264.67 msec  0.00%  +7.35 msec  F Cogent Communications US  264.68 msec  0.00%   -0.04 msec  F Tata Communications US  266.58 msec  0.00%  +0.98 msec  F Softlayer US  267.96 msec  0.00%   -1.11 msec  F TW Telecom US  272.08 msec  0.00%   -1.71 msec  F AT&T US  277.77 msec  0.00%   -1.54 msec  F Qwest US  287.27 msec  0.00%   -1.16 msec  F XO Communications US  296.06 msec  0.00%  +1.54 msec  F Dreamhost US  318.46 msec  0.00%  +0.34 msec  F Hurricane Electric US  335.17 msec  0.00%   -0.05 msec  F Bell Canada  341.62 msec  0.00%  +1.27 msec  F NTT Communicatons Japan  429.28 msec  0.00%   -14.12 msec  F AboveNet Japan  435.26 msec  0.00%  +4.80 msec  F Isnet South Africa  435.47 msec  0.00%  +4.49 msec  F PCCW Hong Kong  437.25 msec  0.00%   -2.41 msec  F Optus Australia  449.50 msec  0.00%  +2.40 msec  F Pacnet Signapore  464.64 msec  0.00%  +4.42 msec  F Maxnet New Zealand  475.03 msec  0.00%   -0.98 msec  F Telstra Australia  479.78 msec  0.00%   -2.39 msec  F ChinaNet China  551.08 msec  0.00%   -2.52 msec  F *Group sum*  *17066.54 msec*    *Group average*  *233.79 msec*  *0.34%*   *E*



*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Esport-Servers Germany  135.80 msec  0.00%  +0.65 msec  D K-Play Germany  137.73 msec  0.00%  +1.32 msec  D G-Portal Germany  139.03 msec  0.00%   -2.88 msec  D Bigpoint Germany  143.14 msec  0.00%   -2.10 msec  D 247CS Germany  144.10 msec  0.00%  +0.77 msec  D GS-NET Netherlands  146.88 msec  0.00%  +1.44 msec  D NGI Italy  148.70 msec  0.00%   -2.59 msec  D ServerFFS Netherlands  149.21 msec  0.00%   -3.16 msec  D GC-Server Germany  149.95 msec  0.00%   -5.40 msec  D Clanhost Netherlands  154.08 msec  0.00%   -3.23 msec  D Multiplay UK  157.71 msec  25.00%   -6.30 msec  D Dataplex Hungary  164.97 msec  0.00%   -0.49 msec  D Jolt UK  173.21 msec  0.00%  +0.14 msec  D Fastweb Italy  176.40 msec  0.00%  +3.47 msec  D LB-Server Germany  177.47 msec  0.00%   -0.46 msec  D NGZ-Server Germany  178.43 msec  0.00%   -0.82 msec  D RDSNET Romania  188.01 msec  0.00%  +0.07 msec  D EA US  263.96 msec  0.00%   -3.80 msec  F Gameservers US  270.66 msec  0.00%   -4.22 msec  F Valve US  316.80 msec  0.00%  +2.08 msec  F *Group sum*  *3516.23 msec*    *Group average*  *175.81 msec*  *1.25%*   *D*

----------


## arial

@flamelab χαμηλος συγχρονισμος? ή ιδεα μου ειναι?  :Razz:

----------


## flamelab

Στα 13500 εχω κλειδωσει  :ROFL:

----------


## andreyas

Hostlist version  201010101912 by Someonefromhell, v0.50  Host OS & no. of CPUs  Windows XP x86 - 2 CPU cores BBRAS  bbras-llu-kln-21L0.forthnet.gr [194.219.231.83]  WAN IP  178.128.xxx.xxx ISP & network  FORTHnet - 178.128.0.0/16  Advertised via  [coming soon!] Test mode  All tests  Total test duration  161.953 sec Pings per host  4  Ping threads  4 Hosts alive  105 / 105  *Avg. latency*  *149.558 msec* Downloads ran for  10 sec each  *Max. speed*  *14.14 Mbps or 1.77 MB/sec* 
   

*Detailed ping results*

*Spoiler:*





*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NTUA@GRNET  29.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Forthnet  29.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A OTE  30.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Hellas Online  30.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B On Telecoms  30.33 msec  25.00%   -0.33 msec  B Netone  47.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Vivodi  50.00 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  B Cyta Hellas  63.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Wind  124.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Vodafone  130.75 msec  0.00%  +4.00 msec  D Orange Business Hellas  155.00 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  D Verizon Hellas  158.00 msec  0.00%   -4.00 msec  D *Group sum*  *878.83 msec*    *Group average*  *73.24 msec*  *2.08%*   *B*



*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Akamai  29.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Seabone Italy  66.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B Google CDN  85.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C Cachefly  86.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C Global Crossing Germany  87.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Serverloft Germany  87.25 msec  0.00%  +4.00 msec  C Level 3 Germany  90.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Tata Communications Germany  90.75 msec  0.00%  +3.50 msec  C Hetzner Germany  91.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C Cogent Germany  93.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Telia Germany  93.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C AMS-IX  94.00 msec  0.00%   -3.50 msec  C Savvis Germany  95.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Host-Europe Germany  96.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Wanadoo Netherlands  96.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C AboveNet Netherlands  97.00 msec  0.00%  +4.25 msec  C PCCW Germany  97.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C Google CDN  97.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Sprint Nextel France  98.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C OVH  98.00 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  C Leaseweb Netherlands  98.50 msec  0.00%  +4.25 msec  C MIX  98.75 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  C Google CDN  99.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C PANAP  99.75 msec  0.00%   -3.50 msec  C Opentransit France  100.25 msec  0.00%   -3.50 msec  C Verizon Chech  101.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Cable&Wireless Germany  102.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C LINX  105.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C British Telecom UK  106.25 msec  0.00%  +1.50 msec  C America Online Transit Data Network UK  106.25 msec  0.00%   -3.75 msec  C DE-CIX  106.25 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  C NTT Communications UK  106.50 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  C Infostrada Italy  107.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C Hurricane Electric UK  107.25 msec  0.00%  +1.75 msec  C Tinet UK  109.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Deutche Telecom Germany  114.25 msec  0.00%  +1.75 msec  C NL-IX  117.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C ESPANIX  119.50 msec  0.00%  +3.25 msec  C Tinet Netherlands  123.25 msec  0.00%   -7.75 msec  C GEANT Netherlands  129.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D GEANT UK  131.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D RIPN@MSK-IX  141.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Yahoo US  169.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Verizon US  175.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Sprint Nextel US  181.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D America Online Transit Data Network US  185.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Cogent Communications US  186.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Telia US  192.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D AT&T US  194.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D Allstream US  199.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D Savvis US  202.25 msec  0.00%   -3.50 msec  E Qwest US  203.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E Global Crossing US  208.25 msec  0.00%  +4.00 msec  E Softlayer US  211.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  E The Planet US  212.00 msec  0.00%   -3.50 msec  E Rackspace US  212.25 msec  0.00%   -3.75 msec  E Level 3 US  223.00 msec  0.00%   -3.25 msec  E TW Telecom US  224.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  E Tata Communications US  228.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E Bell Canada  245.00 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  E XO Communications US  252.75 msec  0.00%   -3.25 msec  F AboveNet US  258.50 msec  0.00%  +4.25 msec  F Dreamhost US  260.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Hurricane Electric US  266.25 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  F PCCW Hong Kong  336.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F NTT Communicatons Japan  377.50 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  F AboveNet Japan  386.25 msec  0.00%   -3.00 msec  F Telstra Australia  392.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Isnet South Africa  393.75 msec  0.00%   -3.50 msec  F Pacnet Signapore  407.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F Maxnet New Zealand  416.25 msec  0.00%   -3.50 msec  F ChinaNet China  431.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  F Optus Australia  434.00 msec  0.00%  +22.50 msec  F *Group sum*  *12467.75 msec*    *Group average*  *170.79 msec*  *0.00%*   *D*



*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Fastweb Italy  86.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C NGZ-Server Germany  91.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C K-Play Germany  92.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C GS-NET Netherlands  93.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Esport-Servers Germany  94.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C G-Portal Germany  94.25 msec  0.00%  +4.00 msec  C Bigpoint Germany  94.50 msec  0.00%   -3.50 msec  C LB-Server Germany  95.50 msec  0.00%  +2.25 msec  C 247CS Germany  95.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C NGI Italy  95.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Jolt UK  95.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C ServerFFS Netherlands  100.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C Clanhost Netherlands  103.25 msec  0.00%   -2.25 msec  C Multiplay UK  106.50 msec  0.00%   -1.00 msec  C GC-Server Germany  106.75 msec  0.00%   -3.50 msec  C Dataplex Hungary  117.75 msec  0.00%   -4.50 msec  C RDSNET Romania  131.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Gameservers US  172.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D EA US  216.75 msec  0.00%  +4.25 msec  E Valve US  272.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  F *Group sum*  *2357.00 msec*    *Group average*  *117.85 msec*  *0.00%*   *C*

----------


## arial

Hostlist version  201010101912 by Someonefromhell, v0.50  Host OS & no. of CPUs  Windows XP x86 - 2 CPU cores BBRAS  loopback2004.med01.dsl.hol.gr [62.38.0.170]  WAN IP  79.166.xxx.xxx ISP & network  Hellas OnLine Electronic Communications S.A. - 79.166.248.0/21  Advertised via  [coming soon!] Test mode  All tests  Total test duration  170.953 sec Pings per host  4  Ping threads  4 Hosts alive  105 / 105  *Avg. latency*  *137.02 msec* Downloads ran for  10 sec each  *Max. speed*  *15.07 Mbps or 1.88 MB/sec* 
   

*Detailed ping results*

*Spoiler:*





*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  22.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Forthnet  22.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  A Cyta Hellas  23.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A NTUA@GRNET  24.00 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  A OTE  24.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Orange Business Hellas  24.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A On Telecoms  24.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Netone  25.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  A Wind  28.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  A Vodafone  28.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  A Vivodi  29.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Verizon Hellas  139.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D *Group sum*  *414.75 msec*    *Group average*  *34.56 msec*  *0.00%*   *B*



*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Akamai  22.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  A PCCW Germany  71.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Cachefly  72.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B Serverloft Germany  75.75 msec  0.00%   -5.25 msec  C Cable&Wireless Germany  77.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C Tata Communications Germany  78.00 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  C DE-CIX  79.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Google CDN  79.25 msec  0.00%  +3.00 msec  C Level 3 Germany  79.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C Host-Europe Germany  80.00 msec  0.00%  +3.50 msec  C Verizon Chech  82.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Deutche Telecom Germany  84.00 msec  0.00%  +2.75 msec  C Seabone Italy  84.33 msec  25.00%  +0.33 msec  C Hetzner Germany  85.75 msec  0.00%  +3.75 msec  C OVH  86.00 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  C Telia Germany  86.75 msec  0.00%  +4.75 msec  C PANAP  86.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Global Crossing Germany  86.75 msec  0.00%   -5.00 msec  C America Online Transit Data Network UK  87.00 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  C Sprint Nextel France  87.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C Tinet Netherlands  88.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Leaseweb Netherlands  88.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C AMS-IX  89.75 msec  0.00%  +9.50 msec  C NL-IX  91.75 msec  0.00%   -5.75 msec  C Google CDN  92.50 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  C LINX  94.00 msec  0.00%  +3.50 msec  C Tinet UK  94.50 msec  0.00%  +4.75 msec  C Google CDN  95.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Hurricane Electric UK  97.25 msec  0.00%  +1.75 msec  C MIX  102.50 msec  0.00%   -4.75 msec  C Savvis Germany  104.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Wanadoo Netherlands  105.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C GEANT Netherlands  105.50 msec  0.00%  +1.50 msec  C GEANT UK  106.00 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  C British Telecom UK  109.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Opentransit France  114.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Infostrada Italy  114.25 msec  0.00%  +2.75 msec  C NTT Communications UK  121.25 msec  0.00%  +4.75 msec  C ESPANIX  138.50 msec  0.00%   -1.25 msec  D RIPN@MSK-IX  156.00 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  D Telia US  167.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Verizon US  167.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Cogent Communications US  171.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Cogent Germany  174.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D America Online Transit Data Network US  178.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Yahoo US  182.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D Allstream US  184.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D AT&T US  185.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Global Crossing US  188.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D Bell Canada  193.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D Savvis US  193.50 msec  0.00%   -2.00 msec  D Sprint Nextel US  200.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  E The Planet US  202.25 msec  0.00%   -1.25 msec  E Qwest US  203.50 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  E Rackspace US  208.75 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  E Softlayer US  209.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  E Level 3 US  210.00 msec  0.00%   -3.25 msec  E TW Telecom US  214.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Tata Communications US  215.00 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  E AboveNet Netherlands  226.75 msec  0.00%  +7.75 msec  E AboveNet US  239.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  E Hurricane Electric US  240.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Dreamhost US  241.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Isnet South Africa  266.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F XO Communications US  267.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F PCCW Hong Kong  279.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F AboveNet Japan  369.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  F NTT Communicatons Japan  378.25 msec  0.00%   -2.75 msec  F Maxnet New Zealand  386.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  F Pacnet Signapore  388.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  F Optus Australia  394.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Telstra Australia  422.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F ChinaNet China  422.25 msec  0.00%   -1.50 msec  F *Group sum*  *11852.08 msec*    *Group average*  *162.36 msec*  *0.34%*   *D*



*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Esport-Servers Germany  72.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B G-Portal Germany  73.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B NGZ-Server Germany  76.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Bigpoint Germany  78.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C LB-Server Germany  82.75 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  C NGI Italy  83.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C Multiplay UK  85.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C K-Play Germany  87.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Fastweb Italy  87.50 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  C GC-Server Germany  90.00 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  C Jolt UK  91.75 msec  0.00%   -2.50 msec  C 247CS Germany  92.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C GS-NET Netherlands  93.00 msec  0.00%   -3.75 msec  C Dataplex Hungary  97.75 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  C RDSNET Romania  100.75 msec  0.00%   -1.25 msec  C Clanhost Netherlands  112.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C ServerFFS Netherlands  114.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C Gameservers US  156.25 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  D EA US  206.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  E Valve US  238.50 msec  0.00%  +1.50 msec  E *Group sum*  *2120.25 msec*    *Group average*  *106.01 msec*  *0.00%*   *C*

----------


## nnn

κάτι σαν δίκτυο  :ROFL:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

*ISP  FORTHnet SA - IP 194.21 xxxxx - BBRAS 194.219.231.69 - Network   194.219.0.0/16* *Network Advertised via * *Tinet SpA**Level 3 Communications**Telecom Italia Sparkle*Test date and time is Κυριακή 17-10-2010 and time 20:46:08 - script ver 1.1 f download*Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium    - 2 Threads(2 CPUs), List by Someonefromhell, v0.50* *   DNS Server: 194.219.227.1 resolve in 33.6635 ms - NIC Dell Wireless 1390 WLAN Mini-Card 54 Mbps**Time to fetch webpage 2,94 seconds - Upload speed:  1.01 Mb/s - Interleaved* 
prepend info

*Spoiler:*






 no prepending





Ping results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





*MOS (mean opinion score), is scaled from 5=best to 1=worst*
*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  26.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,39Wind  123.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,34On Telecoms  26.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  UP  4,39Vivodi  26.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,39Forthnet  25 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,39OTE  26 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,39Netone  46.25 ms  0 %  -5 ms  B  UP  4,39NTUA@GRNET  25.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,39Vodafone  167 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,27Orange Business Hellas  291 ms  0 %  26 ms  F  UP  3,59Verizon Hellas  199.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,17Cyta Hellas  26.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  UP  4,39*Total ping time is*  1009.5 ms     




*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





DE-CIX  135.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,33AMS-IX  101 ms  25 %   1 ms  C  UP  1,52LINX  112.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,34NL-IX  190.25 ms  0 %  7 ms  D  UP  4,16RIPN@MSK-IX  147 ms  0 %  3 ms  D  UP  4,31ESPANIX  166.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,27MIX  90.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,36PANAP  135.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,33Akamai  25.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,39Cachefly  70 ms  25 %   1 ms  B  UP  1,55Google CDN  211.75 ms  0 %  102 ms  E  UP  3,23Google CDN  220.25 ms  0 %  15 ms  E  UP  3,99Google CDN  192 ms  0 %  6 ms  D  UP  4,16Yahoo US  288.75 ms  0 %  14 ms  F  UP  3,71AT&T US  380.75 ms  0 %  -26 ms  F  UP  3,66Global Crossing US  282 ms  0 %  -26 ms  F  UP  4,07Level 3 US  301 ms  0 %  62 ms  F  UP  3,19Telia US  278.5 ms  0 %  -26 ms  F  UP  4,08Qwest US  332.25 ms  0 %  23 ms  F  UP  3,42Tata Communications US  304 ms  0 %  75 ms  F  UP  3,04Verizon US  232.5 ms  0 %  55 ms  E  UP  3,59Savvis US  259.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  UP  3,96America Online Transit Data Network US  199.25 ms  0 %  -4 ms  D  UP  4,20Cogent Communications US  241.75 ms  0 %  -26 ms  E  UP  4,21Hurricane Electric US  393.25 ms  0 %  33 ms  F  UP  3,01AboveNet US  305.5 ms  0 %  82 ms  F  UP  2,96XO Communications US  356.75 ms  0 %  -52 ms  F  UP  3,98Sprint Nextel US  196.25 ms  0 %  13 ms  D  UP  4,10Allstream US  283 ms  0 %  -5 ms  F  UP  3,90TW Telecom US  329 ms  0 %  73 ms  F  UP  2,93Deutche Telecom Germany  158 ms  0 %  9 ms  D  UP  4,25Global Crossing Germany  104.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35Cogent Germany  185.75 ms  0 %  -4 ms  D  UP  4,24Telia Germany  136.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,33Level 3 Germany  130.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,33Tata Communications Germany  127.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,33Savvis Germany  103.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,35Cable&Wireless Germany  103 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  UP  4,35PCCW Germany  179.25 ms  0 %  -8 ms  D  UP  4,28NTT Communications UK  109.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,35America Online Transit Data Network UK  145.75 ms  0 %  15 ms  D  UP  4,25Tinet UK  113.5 ms  0 %  6 ms  C  UP  4,33GEANT UK  122.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,34British Telecom UK  148 ms  25 %   3 ms  D  UP  1,46Hurricane Electric UK  197.5 ms  0 %  -5 ms  D  UP  4,21Tinet Netherlands  113.25 ms  0 %  14 ms  C  UP  4,32AboveNet Netherlands  114.25 ms  0 %  5 ms  C  UP  4,34Wanadoo Netherlands  141 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,32GEANT Netherlands  114.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,34Opentransit France  137 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,33Sprint Nextel France  196.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,18Seabone Italy  168.5 ms  0 %  -21 ms  D  UP  4,33Infostrada Italy  105.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35Telstra Australia  516.25 ms  0 %  105 ms  F  UP  1,68Optus Australia  422.25 ms  0 %  21 ms  F  UP  2,98NTT Communicatons Japan  391.25 ms  0 %  14 ms  F  UP  3,22AboveNet Japan  423.75 ms  0 %  -3 ms  F  UP  3,22Verizon Chech  134.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,33ChinaNet China  461.75 ms  0 %  48 ms  F  UP  2,49PCCW Hong Kong  427.75 ms  0 %  -69 ms  F  UP  3,83Pacnet Signapore  320.5 ms  25 %   2 ms  F  DOWN  1,03Isnet South Africa  449.25 ms  0 %  64 ms  F  UP  2,39Maxnet New Zealand  471.5 ms  0 %  -8 ms  F  UP  3,03Bell Canada  292.5 ms  0 %  -5 ms  F  UP  3,86Leaseweb Netherlands  140.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,33The Planet US  287.75 ms  0 %  -9 ms  F  UP  3,91Softlayer US  249.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  UP  4,00Dreamhost US  283 ms  0 %  -6 ms  F  UP  3,91Rackspace US  202 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  UP  4,16Serverloft Germany  128 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,33Host-Europe Germany  97.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35Hetzner Germany  99.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  C  UP  4,35OVH  99.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,35*Total ping time is*  15816.75 ms     




*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGI Italy  136.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  UP  4,33Fastweb Italy  179.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  D  UP  4,25NGZ-Server Germany  99.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35K-Play Germany  130.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,33GC-Server Germany  111.25 ms  0 %  5 ms  C  UP  4,34247CS Germany  98.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,35Esport-Servers Germany  126.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,33LB-Server Germany  103 ms  0 %  -5 ms  C  UP  4,35G-Portal Germany  126.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,33Jolt UK  116.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,34Multiplay UK  116 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,34ServerFFS Netherlands  137.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  UP  4,32GS-NET Netherlands  134.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,33Clanhost Netherlands  134.75 ms  0 %  -2 ms  D  UP  4,33RDSNET Romania  94.25 ms  25 %   -1 ms  C  DOWN  1,53Dataplex Hungary  144 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,32EA US  258 ms  0 %  -15 ms  F  UP  4,08Valve US  315.5 ms  0 %  25 ms  F  UP  3,48Gameservers US  190.5 ms  0 %  11 ms  D  UP  4,13Bigpoint Germany  135 ms  0 %  3 ms  D  UP  4,32*Total ping time is*  2887.5 ms     



*Total ping time is* *19713.75 ms*  8  2  24  37  6  28Greek servers  1009.5  91,77 msInternational servers  15816.75  219,68 msGameservers  2887.5  151,97 ms



*Total ping time is* *19713.75 ms* *187,75 ms**Packet loss 1,31 %* 


Speedtest results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





Test date and time is Κυριακή 17-10-2010 and time 20:47:36Free Fr   0,08Mirrorservice   0,06Apple   1,86Nvidia   0,07Microsoft   0,23LeaseWeb   0,34ServerBoost   0,05ThinkBroadband   0,04Cachefly   0,16Ovh   0,11UoCrete   1,95Forthnet   1,91Otenet   1,93RootBSD   0,04



Detailed results for multihosts(Line capacity)

*Spoiler:*





 Host list by Someonefromhellftp://ftp.free.fr/ 0.05 MB/sftp://ftp.ovh.net/ 0.1 MB/sftp://ftp.hosteurope.de/ 0.05 MB/sftp://mirror.leaseweb.com/ 0.1 MB/sftp://ftp.sunet.se/ 0.2 MB/sftp://ftp.ukc.mirrorservice.org/ 0.1 MB/sftp://ftp.uni-kl.de/ 0.1 MB/sftp://ftp.funet.fi/ 0.05 MB/sftp://ftp5.gwdg.de/ 0.1 MB/sftp://mirror.sov.uk.goscomb.net/ 0 MB/s



*Average speed for 14 hosts*  0,63 MB/s  5 Mbps *Line speed for 10 hosts (Line Capacity)*  0,85 MB/s  7 Mbps

----------


## Mouse Potato

Hostlist version  201010101912 by Someonefromhell, v0.50  Host OS & no. of CPUs  Windows XP x86 - 4 CPU cores BBRAS  62.169.255.44  WAN IP  109.242.xxx.xxx ISP & network  TELLAS Telecommunication Services S.A. - 109.242.0.0/17  Advertised via  [coming soon!] Test mode  All tests  Total test duration  158.844 sec Pings per host  4  Ping threads  4 Hosts alive  105 / 105  *Avg. latency*  *124.938 msec* Downloads ran for  10 sec each  *Max. speed*  *12.65 Mbps or 1.58 MB/sec* 
   

*Detailed ping results*

*Spoiler:*





*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





OTE  21.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Vivodi  22.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  A Orange Business Hellas  22.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Wind  23.00 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  A NTUA@GRNET  23.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  A On Telecoms  23.50 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  A Cyta Hellas  24.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Netone  24.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  A Hellas Online  24.25 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  A Vodafone  55.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Forthnet  136.75 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  D Verizon Hellas  140.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D *Group sum*  *540.75 msec*    *Group average*  *45.06 msec*  *0.00%*   *B*



*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Infostrada Italy  46.75 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  B MIX  58.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B DE-CIX  63.00 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  B Cogent Germany  63.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Akamai  64.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Savvis Germany  66.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B Serverloft Germany  67.50 msec  0.00%   -2.25 msec  B Tata Communications Germany  68.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B LINX  69.00 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  B Cable&Wireless Germany  70.75 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  B Tinet Netherlands  72.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Hurricane Electric UK  73.00 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  B OVH  73.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Deutche Telecom Germany  73.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B AMS-IX  73.25 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  B AboveNet Netherlands  73.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Wanadoo Netherlands  73.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Verizon Chech  73.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B GEANT Netherlands  74.25 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  B Hetzner Germany  74.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B Telia Germany  75.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Leaseweb Netherlands  75.25 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  C Google CDN  75.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C NL-IX  76.50 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  C PANAP  76.50 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  C Level 3 Germany  76.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C GEANT UK  77.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C NTT Communications UK  77.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C Google CDN  78.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Global Crossing Germany  79.50 msec  0.00%   -1.00 msec  C Cachefly  79.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C British Telecom UK  82.50 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  C Tinet UK  82.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Sprint Nextel France  83.00 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  C Google CDN  83.50 msec  0.00%  +4.25 msec  C Seabone Italy  84.75 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  C America Online Transit Data Network UK  87.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Opentransit France  87.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Host-Europe Germany  92.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C ESPANIX  98.00 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  C PCCW Germany  99.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C RIPN@MSK-IX  119.50 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  C Telia US  155.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D Verizon US  155.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D Yahoo US  155.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Sprint Nextel US  158.75 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  D Cogent Communications US  162.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Bell Canada  174.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Savvis US  178.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D The Planet US  179.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D America Online Transit Data Network US  179.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D Qwest US  188.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Rackspace US  188.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D AT&T US  190.75 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  D Global Crossing US  191.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Softlayer US  193.00 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  D Allstream US  193.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D TW Telecom US  200.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Level 3 US  202.75 msec  0.00%   -1.75 msec  E AboveNet US  214.50 msec  0.00%  +3.75 msec  E Hurricane Electric US  222.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Tata Communications US  225.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  E Dreamhost US  228.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E XO Communications US  244.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  E Isnet South Africa  267.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F ChinaNet China  345.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F Pacnet Signapore  347.75 msec  0.00%   -1.75 msec  F AboveNet Japan  351.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  F PCCW Hong Kong  352.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F NTT Communicatons Japan  366.25 msec  0.00%  +6.25 msec  F Optus Australia  398.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  F Telstra Australia  428.75 msec  0.00%  +2.75 msec  F Maxnet New Zealand  465.75 msec  0.00%  +2.75 msec  F *Group sum*  *10725.75 msec*    *Group average*  *146.93 msec*  *0.00%*   *D*



*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGI Italy  60.50 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  B NGZ-Server Germany  67.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B 247CS Germany  67.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Esport-Servers Germany  68.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Bigpoint Germany  68.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B G-Portal Germany  69.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B K-Play Germany  70.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B Fastweb Italy  70.75 msec  0.00%  +2.00 msec  B LB-Server Germany  72.25 msec  0.00%  +2.75 msec  B GS-NET Netherlands  73.25 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  B Clanhost Netherlands  73.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B Multiplay UK  73.75 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  B GC-Server Germany  75.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C ServerFFS Netherlands  75.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C Jolt UK  80.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Dataplex Hungary  84.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C RDSNET Romania  99.00 msec  25.00%  +0.00 msec  C EA US  171.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D Gameservers US  176.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D Valve US  252.50 msec  0.00%   -1.00 msec  F *Group sum*  *1852.00 msec*    *Group average*  *92.60 msec*  *1.25%*   *C*

----------


## nio25

Hostlist version  201010101912 by Someonefromhell, v0.50  Host OS & no. of CPUs  Windows XP x86 - 1 CPU cores BBRAS  N/A (non-responsive BBRAS)  WAN IP  91.132.xxx.xxx ISP & network  ON S.A. - 91.132.128.0/17  Advertised via  [coming soon!] Test mode  All tests  Total test duration  210.906 sec Pings per host  4  Ping threads  4 Hosts alive  105 / 105  *Avg. latency*  *232.198 msec* Downloads ran for  10 sec each  *Max. speed*  *12.63 Mbps or 1.58 MB/sec* 
   

*Detailed ping results*

*Spoiler:*





*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





On Telecoms  18.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  A NTUA@GRNET  19.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A OTE  19.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Forthnet  19.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Vivodi  19.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Wind  19.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Vodafone  19.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  A Hellas Online  20.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  A Netone  20.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Cyta Hellas  83.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Orange Business Hellas  119.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Verizon Hellas  340.00 msec  0.00%  +1.50 msec  F *Group sum*  *718.25 msec*    *Group average*  *59.85 msec*  *0.00%*   *B*



*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Akamai  17.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Serverloft Germany  60.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Telia Germany  60.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Cachefly  63.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B LINX  64.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Leaseweb Netherlands  68.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Wanadoo Netherlands  69.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Host-Europe Germany  69.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Hurricane Electric UK  69.25 msec  0.00%   -2.25 msec  B Hetzner Germany  69.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B MIX  71.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B PANAP  73.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B OVH  73.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B AboveNet Netherlands  75.00 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  C NL-IX  82.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Global Crossing Germany  82.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C DE-CIX  82.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Infostrada Italy  84.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C GEANT Netherlands  94.00 msec  0.00%  +3.00 msec  C Deutche Telecom Germany  110.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C ESPANIX  110.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C RIPN@MSK-IX  112.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C PCCW Germany  114.50 msec  0.00%   -18.00 msec  C Tata Communications Germany  127.50 msec  0.00%   -1.00 msec  D Telia US  155.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Softlayer US  188.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D Allstream US  190.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D TW Telecom US  208.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  E Verizon Chech  225.00 msec  0.00%   -5.75 msec  E Isnet South Africa  244.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  E GEANT UK  283.00 msec  0.00%   -2.75 msec  F ChinaNet China  302.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Opentransit France  303.50 msec  0.00%   -1.00 msec  F Tinet UK  317.25 msec  0.00%   -1.75 msec  F Seabone Italy  327.50 msec  0.00%  +7.00 msec  F Cogent Germany  329.50 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  F Google CDN  337.25 msec  0.00%  +4.00 msec  F Google CDN  343.25 msec  0.00%  +5.75 msec  F NTT Communications UK  344.25 msec  0.00%   -5.25 msec  F America Online Transit Data Network UK  346.25 msec  0.00%   -3.25 msec  F British Telecom UK  348.75 msec  0.00%  +2.75 msec  F Sprint Nextel France  350.00 msec  0.00%  +3.00 msec  F Savvis Germany  353.00 msec  0.00%   -3.00 msec  F Google CDN  353.25 msec  0.00%  +5.25 msec  F Level 3 Germany  354.00 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  F Cable&Wireless Germany  354.75 msec  0.00%   -3.00 msec  F America Online Transit Data Network US  362.50 msec  0.00%  +4.00 msec  F Global Crossing US  367.75 msec  0.00%   -7.25 msec  F Cogent Communications US  368.00 msec  0.00%  +6.00 msec  F AMS-IX  371.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  F Tinet Netherlands  372.25 msec  0.00%  +2.25 msec  F Bell Canada  377.25 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  F AT&T US  388.25 msec  0.00%   -3.25 msec  F AboveNet US  398.50 msec  0.00%  +4.00 msec  F The Planet US  401.00 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  F Savvis US  415.00 msec  0.00%   -2.25 msec  F Level 3 US  415.00 msec  0.00%   -6.75 msec  F Dreamhost US  423.50 msec  0.00%  +1.50 msec  F Yahoo US  427.00 msec  0.00%  +6.50 msec  F Verizon US  431.75 msec  0.00%   -6.75 msec  F Sprint Nextel US  433.00 msec  0.00%   -3.00 msec  F Qwest US  444.25 msec  0.00%  +1.75 msec  F Tata Communications US  452.25 msec  0.00%   -3.25 msec  F Rackspace US  454.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Hurricane Electric US  478.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F XO Communications US  506.75 msec  0.00%   -1.75 msec  F Maxnet New Zealand  546.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F AboveNet Japan  563.25 msec  0.00%  +5.75 msec  F NTT Communicatons Japan  568.00 msec  0.00%  +4.75 msec  F Optus Australia  577.75 msec  0.00%  +2.00 msec  F PCCW Hong Kong  582.75 msec  0.00%   -1.00 msec  F Pacnet Signapore  592.75 msec  0.00%   -3.25 msec  F Telstra Australia  604.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  F *Group sum*  *20791.25 msec*    *Group average*  *284.81 msec*  *0.00%*   *F*



*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





G-Portal Germany  61.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Jolt UK  64.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B NGZ-Server Germany  64.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Bigpoint Germany  64.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B 247CS Germany  66.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B Esport-Servers Germany  66.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B K-Play Germany  68.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Clanhost Netherlands  68.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B LB-Server Germany  68.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B ServerFFS Netherlands  70.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B Multiplay UK  70.75 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  B GS-NET Netherlands  71.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B GC-Server Germany  76.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Fastweb Italy  78.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C RDSNET Romania  95.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Dataplex Hungary  98.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C NGI Italy  354.50 msec  0.00%  +3.25 msec  F Valve US  426.25 msec  0.00%  +2.00 msec  F Gameservers US  456.25 msec  0.00%   -3.50 msec  F EA US  480.25 msec  0.00%   -7.75 msec  F *Group sum*  *2871.25 msec*    *Group average*  *143.56 msec*  *0.00%*   *D*

----------


## treli@ris

Πηρε φωτια η γραμμη. Νεο ρεκορ στα 2,87MB/s  :Twisted Evil: 

*ISP  OTEnet S.A. - IP 94.65. xxxxx - BBRAS 80.106.108.51 - Network   94.65.0.0/16* *Network Advertised via * *OTEGlobe Backbone AS*Test date and time is Δευτέρα 18-10-2010 and time 09:24:08 - script ver 1.1 download*Microsoft Windows 7 Professional    - 2 Threads(4 CPUs), List by Someonefromhell, v0.50* *   DNS Server: 192.168.1.254 resolve in 12.6279 ms - NIC Marvell Yukon 88E8056 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller 100 Mbps**Time to fetch webpage 2,25 seconds - Upload speed:  781.00 kb/s - Fast Path* 
prepend info

*Spoiler:*





 no prepending




Ping results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





*MOS (mean opinion score), is scaled from 5=best to 1=worst*
*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  8.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  UP  4,40Wind  7.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  A  UP  4,40On Telecoms  8.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  UP  4,40Vivodi  7.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,40Forthnet  7.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  UP  4,40OTE  7 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,40Netone  12.5 ms  0 %  -16 ms  A  UP  4,41NTUA@GRNET  7.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  UP  4,40Vodafone  7.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,40Orange Business Hellas  8 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,40Verizon Hellas  125 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,33Cyta Hellas  8 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,40*Total ping time is*  214.5 ms     




*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





DE-CIX  47.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,38AMS-IX  61.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37LINX  59.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37NL-IX  61.25 ms  0 %  3 ms  B  UP  4,37RIPN@MSK-IX  106.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,35ESPANIX  83 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36MIX  74.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,36PANAP  71.25 ms  0 %  3 ms  B  UP  4,36Akamai  6.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,40Cachefly  62.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Google CDN  71.75 ms  0 %  -34 ms  B  UP  4,40Google CDN  70.5 ms  0 %  -8 ms  B  UP  4,38Google CDN  63.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Yahoo US  136 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  UP  4,33AT&T US  161.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,28Global Crossing US  151 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,32Level 3 US  183 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,23Telia US  153.75 ms  0 %  -7 ms  D  UP  4,33Qwest US  166 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  UP  4,26Tata Communications US  225.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  E  UP  4,07Verizon US  140.75 ms  0 %  8 ms  D  UP  4,30Savvis US  167 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,27America Online Transit Data Network US  139.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  D  UP  4,33Cogent Communications US  147.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,32Hurricane Electric US  213 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  UP  4,12AboveNet US  200 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,17XO Communications US  205.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  UP  4,15Sprint Nextel US  135 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,33Allstream US  150.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,33TW Telecom US  181 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,23Deutche Telecom Germany  75.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36Global Crossing Germany  75.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36Cogent Germany  47.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,38Telia Germany  70.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37Level 3 Germany  66.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  UP  4,37Tata Communications Germany  68 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  UP  4,37Savvis Germany  68.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Cable&Wireless Germany  76 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  UP  4,36PCCW Germany  63.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37NTT Communications UK  58.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  UP  4,37America Online Transit Data Network UK  66.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  B  UP  4,37Tinet UK  82.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36GEANT UK  91.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36British Telecom UK  64 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37Hurricane Electric UK  64.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37Tinet Netherlands  62.75 ms  0 %  3 ms  B  UP  4,37AboveNet Netherlands  62.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,37Wanadoo Netherlands  55.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,38GEANT Netherlands  89.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,35Opentransit France  65 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Sprint Nextel France  70.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Seabone Italy  91 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36Infostrada Italy  87.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36Telstra Australia  344.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  UP  3,59Optus Australia  374.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  UP  3,44NTT Communicatons Japan  327 ms  0 %  3 ms  F  UP  3,64AboveNet Japan  336 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  UP  3,63Verizon Chech  66 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37ChinaNet China  160.5 ms  50 %   -258 ms  D  UP  1,85PCCW Hong Kong  333 ms  0 %  4 ms  F  UP  3,60Pacnet Signapore  316.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  UP  3,72Isnet South Africa  246.25 ms  0 %  -3 ms  E  UP  4,03Maxnet New Zealand  320.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  UP  3,69Bell Canada  161 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,30Leaseweb Netherlands  57 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37The Planet US  167 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,27Softlayer US  176.75 ms  0 %  -2 ms  D  UP  4,26Dreamhost US  200.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  E  UP  4,18Rackspace US  164.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,27Serverloft Germany  48 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  UP  4,38Host-Europe Germany  54.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,38Hetzner Germany  53.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,38OVH  63.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37*Total ping time is*  9290.75 ms     




*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGI Italy  68.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37Fastweb Italy  73 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,36NGZ-Server Germany  55.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37K-Play Germany  50.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,38GC-Server Germany  64.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37247CS Germany  50.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,38Esport-Servers Germany  60.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  UP  4,37LB-Server Germany  65.25 ms  0 %  5 ms  B  UP  4,36G-Portal Germany  60 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Jolt UK  66 ms  0 %  6 ms  B  UP  4,36Multiplay UK  61 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  UP  4,37ServerFFS Netherlands  61 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37GS-NET Netherlands  56.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37Clanhost Netherlands  57 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37RDSNET Romania  81 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36Dataplex Hungary  63.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37EA US  178 ms  0 %  30 ms  D  UP  4,04Valve US  220.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  UP  4,10Gameservers US  136.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,33Bigpoint Germany  55.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,38*Total ping time is*  1585 ms     



*Total ping time is* *11090.25 ms*  12  47  12  21  6  7Greek servers  214.5  19,50 msInternational servers  9290.75  129,04 msGameservers  1585  83,42 ms



*Total ping time is* *11090.25 ms* *105,62 ms**Packet loss 0,53 %* 


Speedtest results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





Test date and time is Δευτέρα 18-10-2010 and time 09:25:50Free Fr   1,89Mirrorservice   1,01Apple   2,84Nvidia   2,87Microsoft   2,20LeaseWeb   2,57ServerBoost   1,99ThinkBroadband   0,58Cachefly   2,50Ovh   2,27UoCrete   2,63Forthnet   2,86Otenet   2,80RootBSD   0,88



Detailed results for multihosts(Line capacity)

*Spoiler:*





 Host list by Someonefromhellftp://ftp.free.fr/ 0.45 MB/sftp://ftp.ovh.net/ 0.35 MB/sftp://ftp.hosteurope.de/ 0.5 MB/sftp://mirror.leaseweb.com/ 0.4 MB/sftp://ftp.sunet.se/ 0.15 MB/sftp://ftp.mirrorservice.org/ 0 MB/sftp://ftp.uni-kl.de/ 0.35 MB/sftp://ftp.funet.fi/ 0.1 MB/sftp://ftp5.gwdg.de/ 0 MB/sftp://mirror.sov.uk.goscomb.net/ 0.05 MB/s



*Average speed for 14 hosts*  2,14 MB/s  17 Mbps *Line speed for 10 hosts (Line Capacity)*  2,35 MB/s  19 Mbps



Hostlist version  201010101912 by Someonefromhell, v0.50  Host OS & no. of CPUs  Windows 7 x64 - 4 CPU cores BBRAS  80.106.108.51  WAN IP  94.65.xxx.xxx ISP & network  OTEnet S.A. Multiprotocol Backbone &amp; ISP - 94.65.0.0/16  Advertised via  [coming soon!] Test mode  Download  Total test duration  70.184 sec Downloads ran for  5 sec each  *Max. speed*  *18.85 Mbps or 2.36 MB/sec*

----------


## nnn

:Razz:

----------


## treli@ris

:Razz: 

........Auto merged post: treli@ris πρόσθεσε 98 λεπτά και 59 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Speedtest results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





Test date and time is Δευτέρα 18-10-2010 and time 11:52:21Free Fr   2,33Mirrorservice   0,75Apple   2,79Nvidia   2,33Microsoft   2,84LeaseWeb   2,54ServerBoost   2,47ThinkBroadband   0,67Cachefly   2,50Ovh   1,91UoCrete   2,77Forthnet   2,86Otenet   2,79RootBSD   0,69



Detailed results for multihosts(Line capacity)

*Spoiler:*





 Host list by Someonefromhellftp://ftp.free.fr/ 0.4 MB/sftp://ftp.ovh.net/ 0.3 MB/sftp://ftp.hosteurope.de/ 0.3 MB/sftp://mirror.leaseweb.com/ 0.45 MB/sftp://ftp.sunet.se/ 0.35 MB/sftp://ftp.mirrorservice.org/ 0 MB/sftp://ftp.uni-kl.de/ 0.3 MB/sftp://ftp.funet.fi/ 0.2 MB/sftp://ftp5.gwdg.de/ 0.15 MB/sftp://mirror.sov.uk.goscomb.net/ 0 MB/s



*Average speed for 14 hosts*  2,16 MB/s  17 Mbps *Line speed for 10 hosts (Line Capacity)*  2,45 MB/s  20 Mbps

----------


## MaFiOzOs_GR

Hostlist version  201010101912 by Someonefromhell, v0.50  Host OS & no. of CPUs  Windows 7 x64 - 2 CPU cores BBRAS  N/A (non-responsive BBRAS)  WAN IP  79.167.xxx.xxx ISP & network  Hellas OnLine Electronic Communications S.A. - 79.167.0.0/16  Advertised via  [coming soon!] Test mode  All tests  Total test duration  163.33 sec Pings per host  4  Ping threads  8 Hosts alive  105 / 105  *Avg. latency*  *166.369 msec* Downloads ran for  10 sec each  *Max. speed*  *9.42 Mbps or 1.18 MB/sec* 
   

*Detailed ping results*

*Spoiler:*





*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





On Telecoms  41.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B NTUA@GRNET  42.00 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  B Netone  42.25 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  B Cyta Hellas  43.25 msec  0.00%   -1.50 msec  B Forthnet  44.50 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  B Vodafone  46.00 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  B Wind  47.00 msec  0.00%   -2.00 msec  B OTE  48.75 msec  0.00%  +7.00 msec  B Orange Business Hellas  49.00 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  B Vivodi  52.00 msec  0.00%  +12.75 msec  B Hellas Online  57.50 msec  0.00%  +3.50 msec  B Verizon Hellas  205.50 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  E *Group sum*  *719.00 msec*    *Group average*  *59.92 msec*  *0.00%*   *B*



*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Akamai  42.75 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  B Cachefly  92.00 msec  0.00%   -2.25 msec  C Serverloft Germany  93.75 msec  0.00%   -1.00 msec  C Level 3 Germany  98.00 msec  0.00%   -2.25 msec  C Verizon Chech  101.00 msec  0.00%  +7.25 msec  C DE-CIX  102.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Cable&Wireless Germany  103.00 msec  0.00%   -1.00 msec  C Telia Germany  103.25 msec  0.00%   -8.25 msec  C Seabone Italy  104.25 msec  0.00%   -1.25 msec  C Opentransit France  105.00 msec  0.00%   -8.50 msec  C Leaseweb Netherlands  105.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C MIX  106.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C Tata Communications Germany  107.25 msec  0.00%   -5.50 msec  C Global Crossing Germany  109.25 msec  0.00%  +7.50 msec  C PCCW Germany  114.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C America Online Transit Data Network UK  116.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C Wanadoo Netherlands  117.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C ESPANIX  117.00 msec  0.00%  +3.00 msec  C Hetzner Germany  118.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Google CDN  118.75 msec  0.00%   -3.00 msec  C PANAP  119.50 msec  0.00%   -1.00 msec  C Google CDN  120.00 msec  0.00%  +11.75 msec  C Tinet Netherlands  120.25 msec  0.00%   -8.50 msec  C Savvis Germany  121.25 msec  0.00%   -8.25 msec  C OVH  121.25 msec  0.00%   -1.00 msec  C AMS-IX  124.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Hurricane Electric UK  124.00 msec  0.00%  +2.00 msec  C GEANT Netherlands  125.75 msec  0.00%  +4.25 msec  D British Telecom UK  126.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D Google CDN  134.00 msec  0.00%   -20.25 msec  D RIPN@MSK-IX  140.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D GEANT UK  140.50 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  D LINX  140.50 msec  0.00%  +9.25 msec  D Sprint Nextel France  141.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D NTT Communications UK  143.50 msec  0.00%   -8.25 msec  D Tinet UK  147.50 msec  0.00%   -26.25 msec  D Host-Europe Germany  148.75 msec  0.00%   -1.00 msec  D NL-IX  149.00 msec  0.00%   -7.25 msec  D Deutche Telecom Germany  152.00 msec  0.00%   -8.25 msec  D Infostrada Italy  171.75 msec  0.00%  +15.75 msec  D America Online Transit Data Network US  191.50 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  D Yahoo US  194.25 msec  0.00%   -10.75 msec  D Telia US  194.75 msec  0.00%   -9.00 msec  D Cogent Communications US  201.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  E Verizon US  201.50 msec  0.00%   -8.25 msec  E Sprint Nextel US  202.50 msec  0.00%   -3.25 msec  E Cogent Germany  206.00 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  E AboveNet Netherlands  208.50 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  E The Planet US  209.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Global Crossing US  212.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  E Qwest US  221.50 msec  0.00%  +6.50 msec  E AT&T US  222.75 msec  0.00%   -8.00 msec  E Softlayer US  225.00 msec  0.00%   -8.25 msec  E Allstream US  229.25 msec  0.00%   -8.50 msec  E Rackspace US  230.00 msec  0.00%  +8.00 msec  E Savvis US  243.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  E Tata Communications US  247.50 msec  0.00%  +7.50 msec  E Level 3 US  248.75 msec  0.00%  +5.25 msec  E Hurricane Electric US  256.00 msec  0.00%   -1.00 msec  F TW Telecom US  261.75 msec  0.00%  +3.75 msec  F AboveNet US  262.00 msec  0.00%  +8.00 msec  F XO Communications US  266.50 msec  0.00%   -1.50 msec  F Bell Canada  290.75 msec  0.00%   -2.50 msec  F Isnet South Africa  294.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Dreamhost US  294.25 msec  0.00%  +8.75 msec  F PCCW Hong Kong  364.25 msec  0.00%  +1.75 msec  F NTT Communicatons Japan  384.75 msec  0.00%  +6.00 msec  F Maxnet New Zealand  413.75 msec  0.00%  +4.50 msec  F Optus Australia  428.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  F Telstra Australia  435.50 msec  0.00%  +8.25 msec  F AboveNet Japan  436.25 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  F Pacnet Signapore  448.50 msec  0.00%  +8.50 msec  F ChinaNet China  454.25 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  F *Group sum*  *13968.00 msec*    *Group average*  *191.34 msec*  *0.00%*   *D*



*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Bigpoint Germany  102.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C K-Play Germany  108.25 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  C NGZ-Server Germany  110.00 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  C Esport-Servers Germany  110.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C GS-NET Netherlands  115.00 msec  0.00%   -5.75 msec  C LB-Server Germany  116.50 msec  0.00%  +8.50 msec  C Jolt UK  117.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C NGI Italy  118.00 msec  0.00%   -7.50 msec  C Fastweb Italy  121.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C Clanhost Netherlands  123.25 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  C GC-Server Germany  124.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C 247CS Germany  124.00 msec  0.00%   -1.75 msec  C Dataplex Hungary  127.75 msec  0.00%  +7.00 msec  D G-Portal Germany  130.00 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  D RDSNET Romania  135.00 msec  0.00%   -7.00 msec  D ServerFFS Netherlands  137.75 msec  0.00%   -2.25 msec  D Multiplay UK  149.00 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  D Gameservers US  192.00 msec  0.00%  +3.75 msec  D EA US  243.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Valve US  277.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F *Group sum*  *2781.75 msec*    *Group average*  *139.09 msec*  *0.00%*   *D*

----------


## andreyas

Με βροχή καλα πάμε  :Cool: 


*ISP  FORTHnet SA - IP 178.12 xxxxx - BBRAS 94.219.239.154 - Network   178.128.0.0/16* *Network Advertised via * *Tinet SpA**Level 3 Communications**Telecom Italia Sparkle*Test date and time is Δευτέρα 18-10-2010 and time 13:54:14 - script ver 1.1 f download*Microsoft Windows XP Professional   - 2 Threads(2 CPUs), List by Someonefromhell, v0.50* *        DNS Server: 193.92.3.11 resolve in 2.6341 ms - NIC Intel(R) PRO/1000 PL Network Connection - Packet Scheduler Miniport 0 Mbps**Time to fetch webpage 2,76 seconds - Upload speed:  341.00 kb/s - Interleaved* 
prepend info

*Spoiler:*





6881 3257 1241 12413257 1241 1241





Ping results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





*MOS (mean opinion score), is scaled from 5=best to 1=worst*
*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  30 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,39Wind  130.75 ms  0 %  -5 ms  D  UP  4,34On Telecoms  31.5 ms  0 %  4 ms  B  UP  4,38Vivodi  46.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Forthnet  29.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,39OTE  30 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,39Netone  46.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38NTUA@GRNET  29.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  UP  4,39Vodafone  122 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,34Orange Business Hellas  149.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,31Verizon Hellas  152 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,31Cyta Hellas  46.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,38*Total ping time is*  844.75 ms     




*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





DE-CIX  94.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35AMS-IX  89.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36LINX  94.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,35NL-IX  108.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  UP  4,34RIPN@MSK-IX  140.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,32ESPANIX  111.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,34MIX  83.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36PANAP  90.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,35Akamai  49 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,38Cachefly  72.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,36Google CDN  101 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Google CDN  109.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,34Google CDN  97.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,35Yahoo US  175.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,24AT&T US  188.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,20Global Crossing US  185.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,23Level 3 US  157 ms  25 %   0 ms  D  DOWN  1,45Telia US  172.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  DOWN  4,26Qwest US  205.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  E  DOWN  4,14Tata Communications US  220.25 ms  0 %  4 ms  E  DOWN  4,07Verizon US  183.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,22Savvis US  197.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  DOWN  4,17America Online Transit Data Network US  181.5 ms  0 %  26 ms  D  UP  4,06Cogent Communications US  193.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  DOWN  4,20Hurricane Electric US  257.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  DOWN  3,96AboveNet US  245 ms  0 %  -13 ms  E  DOWN  4,11XO Communications US  245 ms  0 %  2 ms  E  DOWN  4,00Sprint Nextel US  176.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,24Allstream US  192.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,20TW Telecom US  215.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  E  DOWN  4,13Deutche Telecom Germany  97.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Global Crossing Germany  82 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Cogent Germany  107.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Telia Germany  101.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35Level 3 Germany  84.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Tata Communications Germany  82 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Savvis Germany  105.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,35Cable&Wireless Germany  103.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  UP  4,35PCCW Germany  94 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,35NTT Communications UK  100.75 ms  0 %  4 ms  C  DOWN  4,34America Online Transit Data Network UK  97 ms  0 %  3 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Tinet UK  96 ms  0 %  -6 ms  C  DOWN  4,36GEANT UK  117.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,34British Telecom UK  94 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Hurricane Electric UK  125.5 ms  0 %  -20 ms  D  DOWN  4,36Tinet Netherlands  97.75 ms  0 %  3 ms  C  DOWN  4,35AboveNet Netherlands  140.75 ms  0 %  25 ms  D  UP  4,20Wanadoo Netherlands  96.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  DOWN  4,35GEANT Netherlands  121.75 ms  0 %  -4 ms  C  UP  4,34Opentransit France  91.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Sprint Nextel France  103.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Seabone Italy  64.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Infostrada Italy  99 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,35Telstra Australia  397.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  DOWN  3,32Optus Australia  390.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  UP  3,35NTT Communicatons Japan  358.5 ms  0 %  -5 ms  F  DOWN  3,57AboveNet Japan  375 ms  0 %  2 ms  F  DOWN  3,42Verizon Chech  89.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36ChinaNet China  460.75 ms  0 %  60 ms  F  UP  2,37PCCW Hong Kong  316.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  F  DOWN  3,70Pacnet Signapore  402.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  DOWN  3,30Isnet South Africa  350.25 ms  0 %  4 ms  F  UP  3,52Maxnet New Zealand  370.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  DOWN  3,46Bell Canada  237.25 ms  0 %  3 ms  E  DOWN  4,02Leaseweb Netherlands  89.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,36The Planet US  202.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  DOWN  4,16Softlayer US  206.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  E  UP  4,16Dreamhost US  238.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  UP  4,03Rackspace US  206.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  DOWN  4,14Serverloft Germany  81.75 ms  0 %  -2 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Host-Europe Germany  100.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,35Hetzner Germany  85 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36OVH  91.75 ms  0 %  -8 ms  C  DOWN  4,36*Total ping time is*  11991.75 ms     




*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGI Italy  91.25 ms  0 %  3 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Fastweb Italy  74 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,36NGZ-Server Germany  90.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,35K-Play Germany  84.5 ms  0 %  3 ms  C  UP  4,36GC-Server Germany  97 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,35247CS Germany  86.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Esport-Servers Germany  81.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36LB-Server Germany  96 ms  0 %  7 ms  C  UP  4,34G-Portal Germany  81.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Jolt UK  94.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Multiplay UK  85 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36ServerFFS Netherlands  92.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,36GS-NET Netherlands  88.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Clanhost Netherlands  88.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36RDSNET Romania  110 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  DOWN  4,34Dataplex Hungary  97.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,35EA US  155.25 ms  25 %   0 ms  D  DOWN  1,46Valve US  255 ms  0 %  -1 ms  F  DOWN  3,98Gameservers US  161.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,29Bigpoint Germany  89 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36*Total ping time is*  2100.25 ms     



*Total ping time is* *14936.75 ms*  4  8  53  19  10  11Greek servers  844.75  76,80 msInternational servers  11991.75  166,55 msGameservers  2100.25  110,54 ms



*Total ping time is* *14936.75 ms* *142,25 ms**Packet loss 0,53 %* 


Speedtest results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





Test date and time is Δευτέρα 18-10-2010 and time 13:55:51Free Fr   1,76Mirrorservice   0,18Apple   2,15Nvidia   1,98Microsoft   1,91LeaseWeb   0,46ServerBoost   1,26ThinkBroadband   1,08Cachefly   1,09Ovh   1,44UoCrete   1,78Forthnet   1,23Otenet   1,63RootBSD   0,82



Detailed results for multihosts(Line capacity)

*Spoiler:*





 Host list by Someonefromhellftp://ftp.free.fr/ 0.3 MB/sftp://ftp.ovh.net/ 0.2 MB/sftp://ftp.hosteurope.de/ 0.1 MB/sftp://mirror.leaseweb.com/ 0.35 MB/sftp://ftp.sunet.se/ 0.15 MB/sftp://ftp.mirrorservice.org/ 0.15 MB/sftp://ftp.uni-kl.de/ 0.2 MB/sftp://ftp.funet.fi/ 0.1 MB/sftp://ftp5.gwdg.de/ 0.3 MB/sftp://mirror.sov.uk.goscomb.net/ 0.05 MB/s



*Average speed for 14 hosts*  1,34 MB/s  11 Mbps *Line speed for 10 hosts (Line Capacity)*  1,90 MB/s  15 Mbps

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Hostlist version  201010101912 by Someonefromhell, v0.50  Host OS & no. of CPUs  Windows XP x86 - 2 CPU cores BBRAS  bbras-llu-kln-22L0.forthnet.gr [194.219.239.154]  WAN IP  178.128.xxx.xxx ISP & network  FORTHnet - 178.128.0.0/16  Advertised via  [coming soon!] Test mode  All tests  Total test duration  160.312 sec Pings per host  4  Ping threads  4 Hosts alive  105 / 105  *Avg. latency*  *143.336 msec* Downloads ran for  10 sec each  *Max. speed*  *15.32 Mbps or 1.91 MB/sec* 
   

*Detailed ping results*

*Spoiler:*





*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Forthnet  29.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A NTUA@GRNET  30.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B OTE  30.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Hellas Online  30.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B On Telecoms  31.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B Cyta Hellas  46.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Netone  46.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Vivodi  46.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B Vodafone  122.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Wind  131.25 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  D Orange Business Hellas  149.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Verizon Hellas  152.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D *Group sum*  *846.00 msec*    *Group average*  *70.50 msec*  *0.00%*   *B*



*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Akamai  48.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Seabone Italy  64.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Cachefly  72.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Tata Communications Germany  81.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Telia Germany  81.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Global Crossing Germany  82.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Serverloft Germany  82.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C MIX  83.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Hetzner Germany  85.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C AboveNet Netherlands  88.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Leaseweb Netherlands  89.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Level 3 Germany  89.50 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  C AMS-IX  89.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C PANAP  91.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Opentransit France  91.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C OVH  92.00 msec  0.00%  +2.50 msec  C British Telecom UK  94.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C Infostrada Italy  94.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C PCCW Germany  94.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C DE-CIX  94.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C LINX  95.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Tinet UK  96.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Wanadoo Netherlands  97.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Tinet Netherlands  97.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Google CDN  97.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C America Online Transit Data Network UK  97.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C Google CDN  99.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Deutche Telecom Germany  100.00 msec  0.00%  +3.00 msec  C Host-Europe Germany  100.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C NTT Communications UK  102.00 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  C Cable&Wireless Germany  102.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Google CDN  102.75 msec  0.00%   -1.00 msec  C Sprint Nextel France  103.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Savvis Germany  105.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C Cogent Germany  108.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C NL-IX  108.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C ESPANIX  112.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C GEANT UK  117.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Hurricane Electric UK  118.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C GEANT Netherlands  121.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C RIPN@MSK-IX  141.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Verizon Chech  169.75 msec  0.00%   -1.50 msec  D America Online Transit Data Network US  175.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D Yahoo US  175.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Sprint Nextel US  176.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Verizon US  179.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Telia US  179.25 msec  0.00%   -6.25 msec  D Global Crossing US  185.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D AT&T US  188.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Cogent Communications US  193.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Allstream US  193.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D Savvis US  197.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D The Planet US  202.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E Softlayer US  205.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E Qwest US  206.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Rackspace US  206.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E Level 3 US  208.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  E TW Telecom US  216.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Tata Communications US  220.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  E Bell Canada  238.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  E Dreamhost US  238.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E AboveNet US  242.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E XO Communications US  245.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  E Hurricane Electric US  257.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F PCCW Hong Kong  316.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F Isnet South Africa  352.25 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  F Maxnet New Zealand  370.00 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  F AboveNet Japan  375.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F NTT Communicatons Japan  375.25 msec  0.00%   -1.50 msec  F Optus Australia  389.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Telstra Australia  398.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F Pacnet Signapore  403.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F ChinaNet China  455.75 msec  0.00%   -3.75 msec  F *Group sum*  *12047.50 msec*    *Group average*  *165.03 msec*  *0.00%*   *D*



*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Fastweb Italy  74.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B G-Portal Germany  81.75 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  C Esport-Servers Germany  82.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C K-Play Germany  84.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C Multiplay UK  85.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C 247CS Germany  87.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C GS-NET Netherlands  89.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C Clanhost Netherlands  89.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Bigpoint Germany  90.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C NGZ-Server Germany  90.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C NGI Italy  91.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C ServerFFS Netherlands  92.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C LB-Server Germany  92.50 msec  0.00%   -1.50 msec  C Jolt UK  94.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Dataplex Hungary  97.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C GC-Server Germany  98.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C RDSNET Romania  110.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C Gameservers US  161.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D EA US  208.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Valve US  256.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F *Group sum*  *2156.75 msec*    *Group average*  *107.84 msec*  *0.00%*   *C*

----------


## nnn

:ROFL: 

Speedtest results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





Test date and time is Δευτέρα 18-10-2010 and time 16:35:05Free Fr   0,24Mirrorservice   0,07Apple   0,09Nvidia   0,26Microsoft   0,20LeaseWeb   0,26ServerBoost   0,18ThinkBroadband   0,24Cachefly   0,44Ovh   0,15UoCrete   1,42Forthnet   2,31Otenet   1,55RootBSD   0,11



Detailed results for multihosts(Line capacity)

*Spoiler:*





 Host list by Someonefromhellftp://ftp.free.fr/ 0.2 MB/sftp://ftp.ovh.net/ 0.15 MB/sftp://ftp.hosteurope.de/ 0.1 MB/sftp://mirror.leaseweb.com/ 0.2 MB/sftp://ftp.sunet.se/ 0.25 MB/sftp://ftp.ukc.mirrorservice.org/ 0.1 MB/sftp://ftp.uni-kl.de/ 0.15 MB/sftp://ftp.funet.fi/ 0.25 MB/sftp://ftp5.gwdg.de/ 0.15 MB/sftp://mirror.sov.uk.goscomb.net/ 0.05 MB/s



*Average speed for 14 hosts*  0,54 MB/s  4 Mbps *Line speed for 10 hosts (Line Capacity)*  1,60 MB/s  13 Mbps

----------


## arial

@nnn πεταει η ομαδα  :Razz:

----------


## nnn

έχω 2.31 με forthnet δεν έχω παράπονο  :ROFL:

----------


## arial

Hostlist version  201010101912 by Someonefromhell, v0.50  Host OS & no. of CPUs  Windows XP x86 - 2 CPU cores BBRAS  loopback2004.med01.dsl.hol.gr [62.38.0.170]  WAN IP  79.166.xxx.xxx ISP & network  Hellas OnLine Electronic Communications S.A. - 79.166.0.0/16  Advertised via  [coming soon!] Test mode  All tests  Total test duration  163.031 sec Pings per host  4  Ping threads  4 Hosts alive  105 / 105  *Avg. latency*  *142.388 msec* Downloads ran for  10 sec each  *Max. speed*  *15.00 Mbps or 1.88 MB/sec* 
   

*Detailed ping results*

*Spoiler:*





*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  23.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  A NTUA@GRNET  24.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Vivodi  24.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Forthnet  24.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A OTE  24.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Cyta Hellas  24.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A On Telecoms  24.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  A Orange Business Hellas  25.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Wind  25.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Netone  26.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Vodafone  26.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Verizon Hellas  151.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D *Group sum*  *424.25 msec*    *Group average*  *35.35 msec*  *0.00%*   *B*



*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Akamai  24.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Level 3 Germany  68.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B Seabone Italy  79.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Google CDN  80.75 msec  0.00%  +1.50 msec  C Google CDN  80.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C DE-CIX  82.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C AMS-IX  83.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Tata Communications Germany  84.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Cachefly  85.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C Sprint Nextel France  85.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Google CDN  86.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Hetzner Germany  87.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Telia Germany  90.00 msec  0.00%   -3.50 msec  C Serverloft Germany  90.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Global Crossing Germany  90.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Leaseweb Netherlands  91.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Cogent Germany  92.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C America Online Transit Data Network UK  93.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C Tinet UK  95.00 msec  0.00%   -2.00 msec  C Savvis Germany  96.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Cable&Wireless Germany  97.00 msec  50.00%  +0.00 msec  C NL-IX  98.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C NTT Communications UK  98.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Wanadoo Netherlands  100.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C OVH  101.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C PCCW Germany  101.00 msec  0.00%  +2.50 msec  C Opentransit France  101.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C GEANT Netherlands  103.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C British Telecom UK  103.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Hurricane Electric UK  104.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C LINX  105.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Host-Europe Germany  105.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C GEANT UK  106.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C Infostrada Italy  108.00 msec  0.00%   -1.75 msec  C Deutche Telecom Germany  109.25 msec  0.00%  +5.50 msec  C Tinet Netherlands  109.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C MIX  109.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Verizon Chech  112.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C ESPANIX  115.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C PANAP  118.67 msec  25.00%  +0.67 msec  C RIPN@MSK-IX  127.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D Sprint Nextel US  159.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D AboveNet Netherlands  164.50 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  D Telia US  182.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D America Online Transit Data Network US  183.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Yahoo US  186.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Bell Canada  192.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Cogent Communications US  195.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D Verizon US  201.00 msec  0.00%   -11.25 msec  E Softlayer US  201.50 msec  0.00%  +1.50 msec  E AT&T US  202.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E The Planet US  204.00 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  E Global Crossing US  205.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Rackspace US  213.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Allstream US  220.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Qwest US  221.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E Level 3 US  230.00 msec  0.00%   -1.75 msec  E Savvis US  236.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E TW Telecom US  239.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E AboveNet US  243.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E XO Communications US  244.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Hurricane Electric US  246.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Dreamhost US  253.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Tata Communications US  256.25 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  F PCCW Hong Kong  281.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F Isnet South Africa  286.25 msec  0.00%  +1.75 msec  F Maxnet New Zealand  370.50 msec  0.00%  +2.75 msec  F AboveNet Japan  374.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  F NTT Communicatons Japan  374.75 msec  0.00%   -3.25 msec  F Pacnet Signapore  409.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Optus Australia  409.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F ChinaNet China  419.33 msec  25.00%  +0.00 msec  F Telstra Australia  447.75 msec  0.00%  +1.75 msec  F *Group sum*  *12157.75 msec*    *Group average*  *166.54 msec*  *1.37%*   *D*



*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Clanhost Netherlands  81.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Esport-Servers Germany  82.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C GS-NET Netherlands  83.75 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  C G-Portal Germany  86.50 msec  0.00%  +4.50 msec  C Fastweb Italy  87.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C 247CS Germany  88.50 msec  0.00%   -2.50 msec  C NGZ-Server Germany  89.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C K-Play Germany  93.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C LB-Server Germany  98.00 msec  0.00%   -1.00 msec  C Dataplex Hungary  100.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C NGI Italy  102.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C RDSNET Romania  104.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C ServerFFS Netherlands  111.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Multiplay UK  114.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Jolt UK  114.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C GC-Server Germany  119.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Bigpoint Germany  124.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C Gameservers US  189.00 msec  25.00%  +2.67 msec  D EA US  226.50 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  E Valve US  273.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F *Group sum*  *2368.75 msec*    *Group average*  *118.44 msec*  *1.25%*   *C*

----------


## Ntalton

:One thumb up: 

Hostlist version  201010101912 by Someonefromhell, v0.50  Host OS & no. of CPUs  Windows XP x86 - 2 CPU cores BBRAS  loopback2004.med01.dsl.hol.gr [62.38.0.170]  WAN IP  79.166.xxx.xxx ISP & network  Hellas OnLine Electronic Communications S.A. - 79.166.0.0/16  Advertised via  [coming soon!] Test mode  All tests  Total test duration  167.281 sec Pings per host  4  Ping threads  4 Hosts alive  104 / 105  *Avg. latency*  *149.776 msec* Downloads ran for  10 sec each  *Max. speed*  *7.25 Mbps or 0.91 MB/sec* 
   

*Detailed ping results*

*Spoiler:*





*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  23.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  A Vivodi  24.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  A OTE  24.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  A NTUA@GRNET  25.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Wind  25.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Orange Business Hellas  25.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  A Cyta Hellas  26.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Netone  26.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A On Telecoms  28.00 msec  0.00%   -1.50 msec  A Vodafone  31.00 msec  0.00%   -1.25 msec  B Forthnet  37.25 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  B Verizon Hellas  142.25 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  D *Group sum*  *440.00 msec*    *Group average*  *36.67 msec*  *0.00%*   *B*



*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Cachefly  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A Akamai  24.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Google CDN  65.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Telia Germany  73.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B PCCW Germany  75.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Host-Europe Germany  78.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Google CDN  78.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C Hetzner Germany  78.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C Serverloft Germany  79.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Tata Communications Germany  80.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C Google CDN  81.00 msec  0.00%   -1.25 msec  C AMS-IX  81.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C PANAP  86.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C NL-IX  87.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Leaseweb Netherlands  88.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C Deutche Telecom Germany  89.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C Cable&Wireless Germany  89.75 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  C LINX  91.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Wanadoo Netherlands  92.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Sprint Nextel France  92.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Opentransit France  95.25 msec  0.00%  +2.50 msec  C Hurricane Electric UK  95.75 msec  0.00%   -4.00 msec  C America Online Transit Data Network UK  96.50 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  C NTT Communications UK  99.25 msec  0.00%  +5.50 msec  C Tinet Netherlands  99.25 msec  0.00%  +2.75 msec  C GEANT Netherlands  99.50 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  C Seabone Italy  100.25 msec  0.00%   -3.75 msec  C Tinet UK  100.50 msec  0.00%  +6.50 msec  C OVH  103.50 msec  0.00%   -2.00 msec  C Savvis Germany  103.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C GEANT UK  105.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C DE-CIX  106.50 msec  0.00%   -3.75 msec  C Level 3 Germany  110.50 msec  0.00%  +1.50 msec  C Verizon Chech  112.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Infostrada Italy  120.25 msec  0.00%   -1.00 msec  C Global Crossing Germany  122.25 msec  0.00%   -1.50 msec  C MIX  130.50 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  D British Telecom UK  140.25 msec  0.00%  +2.25 msec  D RIPN@MSK-IX  143.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D ESPANIX  144.75 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  D Yahoo US  173.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Verizon US  176.75 msec  0.00%  +8.00 msec  D America Online Transit Data Network US  177.25 msec  0.00%  +1.50 msec  D Global Crossing US  183.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D Savvis US  186.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Allstream US  193.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D AT&T US  195.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Telia US  206.50 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  E Softlayer US  206.75 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  E Level 3 US  207.75 msec  0.00%   -3.50 msec  E Qwest US  209.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Rackspace US  214.25 msec  0.00%  +2.50 msec  E Tata Communications US  219.75 msec  0.00%   -1.00 msec  E TW Telecom US  220.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  E Sprint Nextel US  236.00 msec  0.00%   -5.00 msec  E The Planet US  238.25 msec  0.00%   -1.00 msec  E XO Communications US  242.75 msec  0.00%   -1.25 msec  E Dreamhost US  243.75 msec  0.00%   -2.00 msec  E AboveNet US  243.75 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  E AboveNet Netherlands  258.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Cogent Communications US  260.00 msec  0.00%   -2.75 msec  F Isnet South Africa  270.75 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  F Cogent Germany  275.75 msec  0.00%   -1.00 msec  F Bell Canada  292.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  F PCCW Hong Kong  352.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  F Hurricane Electric US  365.00 msec  0.00%  +1.50 msec  F NTT Communicatons Japan  373.25 msec  0.00%   -7.50 msec  F AboveNet Japan  374.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Maxnet New Zealand  383.75 msec  0.00%  +2.75 msec  F Optus Australia  396.00 msec  0.00%  +2.50 msec  F Pacnet Signapore  416.00 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  F Telstra Australia  420.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F ChinaNet China  493.00 msec  0.00%   -1.25 msec  F *Group sum*  *12649.75 msec*    *Group average*  *175.69 msec*  *0.00%*   *D*



*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Bigpoint Germany  82.75 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  C Esport-Servers Germany  83.25 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  C K-Play Germany  87.75 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  C Fastweb Italy  88.50 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  C Clanhost Netherlands  88.75 msec  0.00%  +1.50 msec  C GS-NET Netherlands  95.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C 247CS Germany  96.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C G-Portal Germany  100.75 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  C LB-Server Germany  101.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C Jolt UK  101.75 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  C Dataplex Hungary  106.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C GC-Server Germany  108.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C RDSNET Romania  111.75 msec  0.00%  +2.00 msec  C NGZ-Server Germany  114.25 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  C NGI Italy  120.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C ServerFFS Netherlands  123.00 msec  0.00%   -1.50 msec  C Multiplay UK  130.00 msec  0.00%   -2.00 msec  D EA US  215.50 msec  0.00%  +3.25 msec  E Valve US  255.50 msec  0.00%   -6.50 msec  F Gameservers US  275.00 msec  0.00%  +4.25 msec  F *Group sum*  *2487.00 msec*    *Group average*  *124.35 msec*  *0.00%*   *C*

----------


## treli@ris

Καλα ειναι ...

Speedtest results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





Test date and time is Δευτέρα 18-10-2010 and time 19:43:18Free Fr   2,22Mirrorservice   0,15Apple   2,24Nvidia   2,50Microsoft   1,48LeaseWeb   2,29ServerBoost   2,27ThinkBroadband   2,01Cachefly   2,34Ovh   1,92UoCrete   2,45Forthnet   2,25Otenet   2,53RootBSD   0,90



Detailed results for multihosts(Line capacity)

*Spoiler:*





 Host list by Someonefromhellftp://ftp.free.fr/ 0.2 MB/sftp://ftp.ovh.net/ 0.25 MB/sftp://ftp.hosteurope.de/ 0.25 MB/sftp://mirror.leaseweb.com/ 0.35 MB/sftp://ftp.sunet.se/ 0.1 MB/sftp://ftp.mirrorservice.org/ 0 MB/sftp://ftp.uni-kl.de/ 0.4 MB/sftp://ftp.funet.fi/ 0.3 MB/sftp://ftp5.gwdg.de/ 0.2 MB/sftp://mirror.sov.uk.goscomb.net/ 0 MB/s



*Average speed for 14 hosts*  1,97 MB/s  16 Mbps *Line speed for 10 hosts (Line Capacity)*  2,05 MB/s  16 Mbps

----------


## nnn

new rule added
automated ban for provocative users  :Twisted Evil: 


*ISP  FORTHnet SA - IP 194.21 xxxxx - BBRAS 194.219.231.69 - Network   194.219.0.0/16* *Network Advertised via * *Tinet SpA**Level 3 Communications**Telecom Italia Sparkle*Test date and time is Δευτέρα 18-10-2010 and time 19:49:43 - script ver 1.1 f download*Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium    - 2 Threads(2 CPUs)* *   DNS Server: 194.219.227.1 resolve in 30.1651 ms - NIC Dell Wireless 1390 WLAN Mini-Card 54 Mbps**Time to fetch webpage 2,49 seconds - Line Capacity 0,90 MB/s, 7 Mbps - Upload speed:  1.02 Mb/s - Interleaved* 
prepend info

*Spoiler:*





 no prepending

----------


## cmaniac

7:30?  :Razz:  :Whistle: 

Hostlist version  201010101912 by Someonefromhell, v0.50  Host OS & no. of CPUs  GNU/Linux 2.6.32-25-generic i686 - 2 CPU cores BBRAS  N/A  WAN IP  79.103.xxx.xxx ISP & network  FORTHnet - 79.103.128.0/17  Advertised via  [coming soon!] Test mode  All tests  Total test duration  203.909 sec Pings per host  3  Ping threads  1 Hosts alive  102 / 105  *Avg. latency*  *119.65 msec* Downloads ran for  10 sec each  *Max. speed*  *16.53 Mbps or 2.07 MB/sec* 
   

*Detailed ping results*

*Spoiler:*





*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





OTE  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A Forthnet  17.37 msec  0.00%   -0.10 msec  A NTUA@GRNET  17.86 msec  0.00%   -0.18 msec  A Hellas Online  18.33 msec  0.00%  +0.15 msec  A On Telecoms  18.88 msec  0.00%  +0.31 msec  A Cyta Hellas  58.18 msec  0.00%  +0.04 msec  B Vivodi  61.78 msec  0.00%  +0.06 msec  B Netone  62.39 msec  0.00%  +1.21 msec  B Wind  101.53 msec  0.00%   -0.61 msec  C Vodafone  104.83 msec  0.00%   -0.12 msec  C Orange Business Hellas  119.52 msec  0.00%   -1.22 msec  C Verizon Hellas  126.85 msec  0.00%  +0.11 msec  D *Group sum*  *707.52 msec*    *Group average*  *64.32 msec*  *0.00%*   *B*



*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Akamai  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A Cachefly  50.75 msec  0.00%  +1.10 msec  B Global Crossing Germany  51.20 msec  0.00%   -0.07 msec  B Cogent Germany  51.38 msec  0.00%  +1.08 msec  B Tata Communications Germany  52.45 msec  0.00%   -1.19 msec  B Savvis Germany  54.61 msec  0.00%  +1.21 msec  B AboveNet Netherlands  57.80 msec  0.00%  +0.22 msec  B Cable&Wireless Germany  58.28 msec  0.00%   -0.12 msec  B Verizon Chech  58.94 msec  0.00%  +0.17 msec  B NL-IX  59.45 msec  0.00%   -0.06 msec  B Deutche Telecom Germany  59.96 msec  0.00%  +1.15 msec  B MIX  60.88 msec  0.00%   -0.02 msec  B Tinet Netherlands  61.10 msec  0.00%  +0.14 msec  B LINX  61.24 msec  0.00%  +0.03 msec  B Telia Germany  62.00 msec  0.00%  +1.22 msec  B Opentransit France  62.86 msec  0.00%   -1.22 msec  B Serverloft Germany  63.54 msec  0.00%  +1.10 msec  B Google CDN  63.70 msec  0.00%  +0.35 msec  B Google CDN  63.85 msec  0.00%  +12.27 msec  B America Online Transit Data Network UK  64.33 msec  0.00%   -1.22 msec  B Host-Europe Germany  65.44 msec  0.00%   -1.37 msec  B GEANT Netherlands  65.98 msec  0.00%   -0.86 msec  B GEANT UK  66.22 msec  0.00%  +1.28 msec  B Hetzner Germany  67.63 msec  0.00%  +0.85 msec  B Google CDN  67.79 msec  0.00%  +0.21 msec  B Tinet UK  67.90 msec  0.00%  +0.01 msec  B Sprint Nextel France  67.99 msec  0.00%  +1.02 msec  B AMS-IX  68.42 msec  0.00%   -0.26 msec  B PCCW Germany  68.48 msec  0.00%  +0.09 msec  B Leaseweb Netherlands  68.66 msec  0.00%  +0.05 msec  B Seabone Italy  70.62 msec  0.00%   -1.07 msec  B DE-CIX  71.67 msec  0.00%  +1.02 msec  B PANAP  72.52 msec  0.00%  +1.31 msec  B Level 3 Germany  72.53 msec  0.00%  +2.05 msec  B Hurricane Electric UK  73.20 msec  0.00%  +6.89 msec  B OVH  73.31 msec  0.00%   -1.01 msec  B Wanadoo Netherlands  74.16 msec  0.00%  +1.05 msec  B British Telecom UK  75.79 msec  0.00%  +0.28 msec  C Infostrada Italy  76.00 msec  0.00%   -1.22 msec  C NTT Communications UK  78.48 msec  0.00%   -6.40 msec  C ESPANIX  90.44 msec  0.00%  +0.04 msec  C RIPN@MSK-IX  98.06 msec  0.00%   -1.60 msec  C Yahoo US  140.46 msec  0.00%  +0.85 msec  D Verizon US  144.08 msec  0.00%   -1.04 msec  D Cogent Communications US  144.61 msec  0.00%   -0.14 msec  D America Online Transit Data Network US  147.16 msec  0.00%   -1.20 msec  D Telia US  156.74 msec  0.00%   -0.84 msec  D Global Crossing US  157.27 msec  0.00%  +1.23 msec  D Savvis US  167.13 msec  0.00%  +1.22 msec  D AT&T US  167.28 msec  0.00%   -1.29 msec  D Qwest US  173.02 msec  0.00%   -0.10 msec  D Allstream US  177.16 msec  0.00%  +1.19 msec  D Softlayer US  189.22 msec  0.00%  +0.07 msec  D Tata Communications US  190.79 msec  0.00%   -1.52 msec  D TW Telecom US  192.46 msec  0.00%   -0.11 msec  D The Planet US  192.78 msec  0.00%  +1.17 msec  D Rackspace US  194.56 msec  0.00%   -0.14 msec  D Level 3 US  199.74 msec  0.00%   -1.44 msec  D AboveNet US  212.75 msec  0.00%  +0.14 msec  E Sprint Nextel US  213.27 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  E XO Communications US  215.21 msec  0.00%   -0.12 msec  E Bell Canada  227.09 msec  0.00%   -0.30 msec  E Hurricane Electric US  235.09 msec  0.00%   -1.22 msec  E Dreamhost US  236.81 msec  0.00%   -0.01 msec  E Isnet South Africa  316.78 msec  0.00%  +1.32 msec  F ChinaNet China  332.32 msec  0.00%   -9.46 msec  F NTT Communicatons Japan  335.59 msec  0.00%   -0.08 msec  F Maxnet New Zealand  336.13 msec  0.00%  +0.89 msec  F AboveNet Japan  346.81 msec  0.00%  +1.16 msec  F PCCW Hong Kong  368.06 msec  0.00%   -0.15 msec  F Optus Australia  373.44 msec  0.00%   -1.22 msec  F Pacnet Signapore  377.04 msec  0.00%   -1.34 msec  F Telstra Australia  416.47 msec  0.00%   -1.48 msec  F *Group sum*  *9996.98 msec*    *Group average*  *138.85 msec*  *0.00%*   *D*



*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





EA US  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A Esport-Servers Germany  52.69 msec  0.00%   -1.20 msec  B G-Portal Germany  53.44 msec  0.00%   -1.35 msec  B 247CS Germany  56.34 msec  0.00%   -0.09 msec  B ServerFFS Netherlands  61.89 msec  0.00%   -0.17 msec  B Fastweb Italy  62.40 msec  0.00%  +1.28 msec  B LB-Server Germany  62.77 msec  0.00%  +3.22 msec  B NGZ-Server Germany  64.34 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B K-Play Germany  65.81 msec  0.00%   -1.07 msec  B Jolt UK  65.83 msec  0.00%   -1.26 msec  B Bigpoint Germany  69.03 msec  0.00%   -0.35 msec  B GS-NET Netherlands  69.44 msec  0.00%   -1.23 msec  B Multiplay UK  69.49 msec  0.00%   -1.20 msec  B NGI Italy  73.31 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Clanhost Netherlands  74.21 msec  0.00%   -0.08 msec  B Dataplex Hungary  78.91 msec  0.00%  +0.45 msec  C GC-Server Germany  79.37 msec  0.00%   -0.02 msec  C RDSNET Romania  80.17 msec  0.00%  +0.02 msec  C Gameservers US  141.63 msec  0.00%  +1.15 msec  D Valve US  218.69 msec  0.00%   -1.11 msec  E *Group sum*  *1499.76 msec*    *Group average*  *78.93 msec*  *0.00%*   *C*

----------


## flamelab

Τουλαχιστον εχουμε 24/7 δειγματοληψια  :Razz:

----------


## mob

Παρασκευή 29 Οκτ. πολύ κοπάνα έχει πέσει σήμερα  :Razz: 


*ISP  OTEnet S.A. - IP 79.131 xxxxx - BBRAS 80.106.108.20 - Network * *Network Advertised via * Test date and time is Παρασκευή 29-10-2010 and time 09:11:58 - script ver 1.1 f download*Microsoft Windows 7 Professional    - 2 Threads(2 CPUs), List by Someonefromhell, v0.50* *   DNS Server: 195.170.0.1    DNS Server: fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1    DNS Server: fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1 resolve in 18.2283 ms - NIC    0 Mbps**Time to fetch webpage 0,99 seconds - Upload speed:  673.00 kb/s - Fast Path* 
prepend info

*Spoiler:*





 no prepending




Ping results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





*MOS (mean opinion score), is scaled from 5=best to 1=worst*
*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  17 ms  0 %  19 ms  A  UP  4,38Wind  11.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40On Telecoms  16 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,40Vivodi  13.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  UP  4,40Forthnet  11.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40OTE  13 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Netone  14.25 ms  0 %  7 ms  A  DOWN  4,39NTUA@GRNET  11.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Vodafone  18 ms  0 %  -11 ms  A  UP  4,41Orange Business Hellas  12 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Verizon Hellas  129 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,33Cyta Hellas  16.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40*Total ping time is*  282.5 ms     




*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





DE-CIX  65.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37AMS-IX  69.5 ms  0 %  19 ms  B  DOWN  4,35LINX  65.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37NL-IX  54 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  DOWN  4,37RIPN@MSK-IX  125.5 ms  0 %  -8 ms  D  UP  4,34ESPANIX  89.25 ms  0 %  3 ms  C  UP  4,35MIX  84.5 ms  0 %  -17 ms  C  DOWN  4,38PANAP  84.75 ms  0 %  10 ms  C  UP  4,35Akamai  20.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  A  UP  4,40Cachefly  64.5 ms  0 %  8 ms  B  DOWN  4,36Google CDN  73.25 ms  0 %  -35 ms  B  UP  4,40Google CDN  66.5 ms  0 %  -18 ms  B  DOWN  4,39Google CDN  63.5 ms  0 %  -5 ms  B  UP  4,38Yahoo US  139.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,32AT&T US  160.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,29Global Crossing US  154.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,31Level 3 US  188 ms  0 %  -3 ms  D  UP  4,23Telia US  148.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,23Qwest US  174.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  DOWN  4,26Tata Communications US  187.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,21Verizon US  152.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,31Savvis US  161.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  DOWN  4,29America Online Transit Data Network US  151.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,31Cogent Communications US  149 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,32Hurricane Electric US  213.25 ms  0 %  -2 ms  E  UP  4,14AboveNet US  205.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  DOWN  4,15XO Communications US  225.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  DOWN  4,08Sprint Nextel US  142 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,32Allstream US  179 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,24TW Telecom US  181.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  D  UP  4,24Deutche Telecom Germany  72.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Global Crossing Germany  74 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Cogent Germany  59.75 ms  0 %  -11 ms  B  UP  4,38Telia Germany  65 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Level 3 Germany  67 ms  0 %  -4 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Tata Communications Germany  72.75 ms  0 %  10 ms  B  DOWN  4,35Savvis Germany  72.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Cable&Wireless Germany  67.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37PCCW Germany  66.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37NTT Communications UK  63 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37America Online Transit Data Network UK  66.5 ms  0 %  -8 ms  B  UP  4,38Tinet UK  74.5 ms  0 %  6 ms  B  DOWN  4,36GEANT UK  88.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  DOWN  4,35British Telecom UK  60.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Hurricane Electric UK  70.75 ms  0 %  3 ms  B  UP  4,36Tinet Netherlands  81.75 ms  0 %  -19 ms  C  DOWN  4,38AboveNet Netherlands  59.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,37Wanadoo Netherlands  59.5 ms  0 %  8 ms  B  UP  4,36GEANT Netherlands  75.75 ms  0 %  14 ms  C  UP  4,35Opentransit France  68.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Sprint Nextel France  68.25 ms  0 %  -6 ms  B  UP  4,37Seabone Italy  110.5 ms  0 %  6 ms  C  UP  4,34Infostrada Italy  77.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Telstra Australia  342.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  DOWN  3,58Optus Australia  404.25 ms  0 %  -64 ms  F  UP  3,89NTT Communicatons Japan  333.5 ms  0 %  6 ms  F  DOWN  3,58AboveNet Japan  344 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  UP  3,58Verizon Chech  78 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,36ChinaNet China  331.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  DOWN  3,64PCCW Hong Kong  474.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  UP  2,93Pacnet Signapore  330.25 ms  0 %  -2 ms  F  DOWN  3,67Isnet South Africa  237 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  UP  4,04Maxnet New Zealand  320.75 ms  0 %  -11 ms  F  UP  3,79Bell Canada  156.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  DOWN  4,31Leaseweb Netherlands  79 ms  0 %  -26 ms  C  UP  4,39The Planet US  164 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,28Softlayer US  190.5 ms  0 %  23 ms  D  UP  4,04Dreamhost US  219.5 ms  0 %  8 ms  E  UP  4,05Rackspace US  170.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  DOWN  4,25Serverloft Germany  53 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Host-Europe Germany  60.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Hetzner Germany  64.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37OVH  61 ms  0 %  4 ms  B  UP  4,37*Total ping time is*  9899.25 ms     




*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGI Italy  77 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36Fastweb Italy  75.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,37NGZ-Server Germany  64 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37K-Play Germany  58.5 ms  0 %  19 ms  B  UP  4,35GC-Server Germany  82 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,36247CS Germany  62.25 ms  0 %  7 ms  B  DOWN  4,36Esport-Servers Germany  62 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  DOWN  4,37LB-Server Germany  80.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36G-Portal Germany  65.25 ms  0 %  -8 ms  B  UP  4,38Jolt UK  68.75 ms  0 %  5 ms  B  UP  4,36Multiplay UK  64.5 ms  0 %  -10 ms  B  UP  4,38ServerFFS Netherlands  57.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37GS-NET Netherlands  60.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,37Clanhost Netherlands  67.25 ms  0 %  23 ms  B  UP  4,34RDSNET Romania  99 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35Dataplex Hungary  77.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  C  UP  4,37EA US  180.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,23Valve US  222.25 ms  0 %  36 ms  E  UP  3,81Gameservers US  106.25 ms  25 %   0 ms  C  DOWN  1,52Bigpoint Germany  67 ms  0 %  -2 ms  B  UP  4,37*Total ping time is*  1698 ms     



*Total ping time is* *11879.75 ms*  12  41  17  21  6  8Greek servers  282.5  25,68 msInternational servers  9899.25  137,49 msGameservers  1698  89,37 ms



*Total ping time is* *11879.75 ms* *113,14 ms**Packet loss 0,26 %* 


Speedtest results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





Test date and time is Παρασκευή 29-10-2010 and time 09:13:41Free Fr   0,62Mirrorservice   1,16Apple   1,96Nvidia   1,95Microsoft   1,04LeaseWeb   1,68ServerBoost   1,48ThinkBroadband   1,24Cachefly   0,93Ovh   1,22UoCrete   1,86Forthnet   1,94Otenet   1,86RootBSD   0,80



Detailed results for multihosts(Line capacity)

*Spoiler:*





 Host list by Someonefromhellftp://ftp.free.fr/ 0.15 MB/sftp://ftp.ovh.net/ 0.2 MB/sftp://ftp.hosteurope.de/ 0.15 MB/sftp://mirror.leaseweb.com/ 0.25 MB/sftp://ftp.sunet.se/ 0.2 MB/sftp://ftp.mirrorservice.org/ 0.15 MB/sftp://ftp.uni-kl.de/ 0.15 MB/sftp://ftp.funet.fi/ 0.15 MB/sftp://ftp5.gwdg.de/ 0.15 MB/sftp://mirror.sov.uk.goscomb.net/ 0.05 MB/s



*Average speed for 14 hosts*  1,41 MB/s  11 Mbps *Line speed for 10 hosts (Line Capacity)*  1,60 MB/s  13 Mbps

----------


## Mouse Potato

Hostlist version  201010101912 by Someonefromhell, v0.50  Host OS & no. of CPUs  Windows XP x86 - 4 CPU cores BBRAS  62.169.255.44  WAN IP  xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx ISP & network  TELLAS Telecommunication Services S.A. - 109.242.0.0/16  Advertised via  [coming soon!] Test mode  All tests  Total test duration  159.688 sec Pings per host  4  Ping threads  4 Hosts alive  105 / 105  *Avg. latency*  *107.8 msec* Downloads ran for  10 sec each  *Max. speed*  *13.73 Mbps or 1.72 MB/sec* 
   

*Detailed ping results*

*Spoiler:*





*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Wind  6.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A NTUA@GRNET  8.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Vivodi  8.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Cyta Hellas  8.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  A Orange Business Hellas  8.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Netone  8.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  A OTE  8.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Hellas Online  8.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A On Telecoms  11.00 msec  0.00%  +2.00 msec  A Vodafone  40.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Forthnet  100.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Verizon Hellas  127.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D *Group sum*  *345.50 msec*    *Group average*  *28.79 msec*  *0.00%*   *A*



*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Infostrada Italy  36.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B NL-IX  52.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Host-Europe Germany  52.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B MIX  52.75 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  B DE-CIX  53.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B AboveNet Netherlands  53.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Google CDN  53.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Tata Communications Germany  54.50 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  B Savvis Germany  55.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Cogent Germany  56.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Wanadoo Netherlands  57.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Serverloft Germany  58.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Akamai  59.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Google CDN  60.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Hetzner Germany  60.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B America Online Transit Data Network UK  60.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Verizon Chech  61.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Cable&Wireless Germany  61.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Leaseweb Netherlands  61.25 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  B AMS-IX  61.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Google CDN  62.25 msec  0.00%   -4.25 msec  B PANAP  62.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B GEANT Netherlands  62.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Opentransit France  64.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Deutche Telecom Germany  64.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Telia Germany  64.75 msec  0.00%  +2.75 msec  B LINX  66.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B OVH  66.25 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  B Cachefly  66.50 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  B Hurricane Electric UK  67.25 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  B Global Crossing Germany  68.25 msec  0.00%  +5.00 msec  B PCCW Germany  68.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Tinet Netherlands  68.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B British Telecom UK  70.50 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  B Level 3 Germany  71.50 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  B Seabone Italy  72.00 msec  0.00%  +2.50 msec  B GEANT UK  73.00 msec  25.00%  +0.00 msec  B NTT Communications UK  73.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B Sprint Nextel France  75.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Tinet UK  80.00 msec  0.00%   -5.75 msec  C ESPANIX  81.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C RIPN@MSK-IX  93.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C Verizon US  136.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Telia US  137.75 msec  0.00%   -2.00 msec  D Yahoo US  138.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D America Online Transit Data Network US  145.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Cogent Communications US  146.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Sprint Nextel US  150.25 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  D Global Crossing US  160.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Bell Canada  160.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D AT&T US  161.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D Rackspace US  169.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Allstream US  169.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Savvis US  170.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D Qwest US  171.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Softlayer US  172.25 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  D The Planet US  174.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D TW Telecom US  186.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D AboveNet US  191.50 msec  0.00%  +2.75 msec  D Tata Communications US  196.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D Level 3 US  199.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D Hurricane Electric US  205.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E XO Communications US  216.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E Dreamhost US  220.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Isnet South Africa  239.00 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  E Maxnet New Zealand  319.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  F Pacnet Signapore  322.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  F ChinaNet China  327.00 msec  75.00%  +0.00 msec  F NTT Communicatons Japan  331.00 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  F PCCW Hong Kong  336.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F AboveNet Japan  342.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F Optus Australia  370.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F Telstra Australia  382.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  F *Group sum*  *9414.00 msec*    *Group average*  *128.96 msec*  *1.37%*   *D*



*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





G-Portal Germany  48.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B K-Play Germany  50.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B NGI Italy  50.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B 247CS Germany  50.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B ServerFFS Netherlands  51.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B NGZ-Server Germany  51.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Fastweb Italy  54.50 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  B LB-Server Germany  55.25 msec  0.00%  +3.25 msec  B Bigpoint Germany  60.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B Dataplex Hungary  63.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Esport-Servers Germany  63.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B GC-Server Germany  67.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Clanhost Netherlands  67.50 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  B GS-NET Netherlands  67.75 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  B Jolt UK  73.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Multiplay UK  74.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B RDSNET Romania  81.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Gameservers US  142.25 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  D EA US  168.25 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  D Valve US  220.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E *Group sum*  *1559.50 msec*    *Group average*  *77.97 msec*  *0.00%*   *C*

----------


## treli@ris

O καθρεφτης εσπασε  :Razz: 

*ISP  OTEnet S.A. - IP 87.202 xxxxx - BBRAS 80.106.108.51 - Network   87.202.0.0/16* *Network Advertised via * *OTEGlobe Backbone AS*Test date and time is Παρασκευή 29-10-2010 and time 11:43:48 - script ver 1.1 download*Microsoft Windows 7 Professional    - 2 Threads(4 CPUs), List by Someonefromhell, v0.50* *   DNS Server: 192.168.1.254 resolve in 13.3299 ms - NIC Marvell Yukon 88E8056 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller 100 Mbps**Time to fetch webpage 0,89 seconds - Upload speed:  780.00 kb/s - Fast Path* 
prepend info

*Spoiler:*





 no prepending




Ping results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





*MOS (mean opinion score), is scaled from 5=best to 1=worst*
*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  8.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Wind  8 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  UP  4,40On Telecoms  8.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,40Vivodi  7.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Forthnet  7 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40OTE  7 ms  0 %  2 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Netone  8.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40NTUA@GRNET  7.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  UP  4,40Vodafone  7.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Orange Business Hellas  8 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Verizon Hellas  130.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,33Cyta Hellas  8.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40*Total ping time is*  216.25 ms     




*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





DE-CIX  47.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38AMS-IX  55 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37LINX  59.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  DOWN  4,37NL-IX  52 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,38RIPN@MSK-IX  95.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,35ESPANIX  92.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,35MIX  75.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36PANAP  63.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Akamai  7.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Cachefly  59.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37Google CDN  64.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Google CDN  60.5 ms  0 %  6 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Google CDN  56.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Yahoo US  136.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  DOWN  4,33AT&T US  145.75 ms  0 %  3 ms  D  DOWN  4,31Global Crossing US  161.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,29Level 3 US  177.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,24Telia US  143.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  D  DOWN  4,33Qwest US  170.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,26Tata Communications US  202.75 ms  0 %  -2 ms  E  DOWN  4,18Verizon US  134.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,33Savvis US  153.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,30America Online Transit Data Network US  141.25 ms  0 %  3 ms  D  DOWN  4,32Cogent Communications US  147.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,32Hurricane Electric US  203 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  UP  4,16AboveNet US  573.5 ms  0 %  1518 ms  F  UP  1,00XO Communications US  216.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  DOWN  4,11Sprint Nextel US  131.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,33Allstream US  172.5 ms  0 %  -8 ms  D  DOWN  4,30TW Telecom US  191.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  UP  4,19Deutche Telecom Germany  69.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37Global Crossing Germany  61 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37Cogent Germany  52.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Telia Germany  54.5 ms  0 %  34 ms  B  UP  4,34Level 3 Germany  60 ms  0 %  -4 ms  B  UP  4,38Tata Communications Germany  48 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Savvis Germany  50.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  UP  4,38Cable&Wireless Germany  60.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37PCCW Germany  59.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37NTT Communications UK  67.75 ms  0 %  -4 ms  B  DOWN  4,37America Online Transit Data Network UK  58.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37Tinet UK  59.5 ms  0 %  19 ms  B  UP  4,35GEANT UK  58.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37British Telecom UK  59.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Hurricane Electric UK  59 ms  0 %  -8 ms  B  UP  4,38Tinet Netherlands  72.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37AboveNet Netherlands  62.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Wanadoo Netherlands  53.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,38GEANT Netherlands  84.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  UP  4,36Opentransit France  59.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  UP  4,37Sprint Nextel France  59.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,37Seabone Italy  90 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36Infostrada Italy  85.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Telstra Australia  376.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  DOWN  3,42Optus Australia  358.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  F  DOWN  3,50NTT Communicatons Japan  337.25 ms  0 %  22 ms  F  UP  3,41AboveNet Japan  344.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  DOWN  3,57Verizon Chech  144.25 ms  0 %  -98 ms  D  UP  4,43ChinaNet China  240.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  DOWN  4,03PCCW Hong Kong  322.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  F  DOWN  3,67Pacnet Signapore  326.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  UP  3,66Isnet South Africa  243 ms  0 %  -1 ms  E  UP  4,03Maxnet New Zealand  315.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  F  UP  3,73Bell Canada  161 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  UP  4,28Leaseweb Netherlands  55.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37The Planet US  161.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,28Softlayer US  163.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,28Dreamhost US  204.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  DOWN  4,15Rackspace US  171.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,26Serverloft Germany  56.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Host-Europe Germany  57.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Hetzner Germany  59.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37OVH  70.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37*Total ping time is*  9610.25 ms     




*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGI Italy  56.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Fastweb Italy  76.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36NGZ-Server Germany  50.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38K-Play Germany  64.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37GC-Server Germany  67.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37247CS Germany  56 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Esport-Servers Germany  56.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37LB-Server Germany  71.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  DOWN  4,36G-Portal Germany  58.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,37Jolt UK  56 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37Multiplay UK  59.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  UP  4,37ServerFFS Netherlands  59.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37GS-NET Netherlands  55.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,38Clanhost Netherlands  51.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,38RDSNET Romania  79.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Dataplex Hungary  75.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36EA US  173 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,25Valve US  196.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,18Gameservers US  127 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,33Bigpoint Germany  51.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38*Total ping time is*  1544.75 ms     



*Total ping time is* *11371.25 ms*  12  48  9  22  6  8Greek servers  216.25  19,66 msInternational servers  9610.25  133,48 msGameservers  1544.75  81,30 ms



*Total ping time is* *11371.25 ms* *108,30 ms**Packet loss 0,00 %* 


Speedtest results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





Test date and time is Παρασκευή 29-10-2010 and time 11:45:30Free Fr   2,22Mirrorservice   0,00Apple   2,71Nvidia   2,69Microsoft   1,22LeaseWeb   2,41ServerBoost   2,33ThinkBroadband   2,14Cachefly   2,44Ovh   2,17UoCrete   2,59Forthnet   2,69Otenet   2,65RootBSD   0,87



Detailed results for multihosts(Line capacity)

*Spoiler:*





 Host list by Someonefromhellftp://ftp.free.fr/ 0.3 MB/sftp://ftp.ovh.net/ 0.4 MB/sftp://ftp.hosteurope.de/ 0.35 MB/sftp://mirror.leaseweb.com/ 0.3 MB/sftp://ftp.sunet.se/ 0.2 MB/sftp://ftp.mirrorservice.org/ 0 MB/sftp://ftp.uni-kl.de/ 0.25 MB/sftp://ftp.funet.fi/ 0.2 MB/sftp://ftp5.gwdg.de/ 0.15 MB/sftp://mirror.sov.uk.goscomb.net/ 0 MB/s



*Average speed for 14 hosts*  2,08 MB/s  17 Mbps *Line speed for 10 hosts (Line Capacity)*  2,15 MB/s  17 Mbps

----------


## cmaniac

> 


Δεν δεχομαστε leased εδω  :Whip: 


*Spoiler:*




 :Razz:

----------


## nnn

μπα κάνει exploit ένα zero day bug, αλλά δεν θα μπορεί για πολύ
treli@ris
 :Twisted Evil: 

........Auto merged post: nnn πρόσθεσε 5 λεπτά και 4 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

*ISP  FORTHnet SA - IP 194.21 xxxxx - BBRAS 194.219.231.114 - Network   194.219.0.0/16* *Network Advertised via * *Tinet SpA**Level 3 Communications**Telecom Italia Sparkle*Test date and time is Παρασκευή 29-10-2010 and time 14:59:21 - script ver 1.1 f download*Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium    - 2 Threads(2 CPUs), List by Someonefromhell, v0.50* *   DNS Server: 193.92.150.3 resolve in 33.0155 ms - NIC Dell Wireless 1390 WLAN Mini-Card 54 Mbps**Time to fetch webpage 1,81 seconds - Upload speed:  1.62 Mb/s - Interleaved* 
prepend info

*Spoiler:*





 no prepending




Ping results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





*MOS (mean opinion score), is scaled from 5=best to 1=worst*
*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  22 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,39Wind  121.75 ms  0 %  -7 ms  C  DOWN  4,35On Telecoms  23 ms  0 %  -1 ms  A  DOWN  4,39Vivodi  21.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,39Forthnet  21.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,39OTE  21.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  UP  4,39Netone  22.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,39NTUA@GRNET  21.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,39Vodafone  150.5 ms  0 %  7 ms  D  DOWN  4,28Orange Business Hellas  170.5 ms  0 %  57 ms  D  DOWN  3,85Verizon Hellas  183 ms  0 %  7 ms  D  DOWN  4,18Cyta Hellas  22 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,39*Total ping time is*  800.5 ms     




*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





DE-CIX  118.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  DOWN  4,34AMS-IX  120.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  DOWN  4,33LINX  91 ms  0 %  6 ms  C  DOWN  4,35NL-IX  96.25 ms  0 %  -4 ms  C  DOWN  4,36RIPN@MSK-IX  120.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  C  DOWN  4,34ESPANIX  148.75 ms  0 %  3 ms  D  DOWN  4,31MIX  80.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36PANAP  113.25 ms  0 %  4 ms  C  DOWN  4,34Akamai  21.25 ms  0 %  4 ms  A  UP  4,39Cachefly  67 ms  0 %  -3 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Google CDN  103.5 ms  0 %  13 ms  C  DOWN  4,33Google CDN  132.75 ms  0 %  4 ms  D  DOWN  4,32Google CDN  96 ms  0 %  -2 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Yahoo US  200.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  DOWN  4,17AT&T US  189.5 ms  0 %  -5 ms  D  DOWN  4,24Global Crossing US  182.75 ms  0 %  -3 ms  D  DOWN  4,24Level 3 US  288.25 ms  0 %  -9 ms  F  UP  3,91Telia US  201.75 ms  0 %  -30 ms  E  DOWN  4,32Qwest US  201.5 ms  0 %  11 ms  E  DOWN  4,09Tata Communications US  279.75 ms  0 %  -15 ms  F  UP  3,99Verizon US  176.25 ms  0 %  7 ms  D  DOWN  4,20Savvis US  297 ms  0 %  55 ms  F  DOWN  3,28America Online Transit Data Network US  169 ms  0 %  -4 ms  D  UP  4,29Cogent Communications US  170.25 ms  0 %  9 ms  D  DOWN  4,21Hurricane Electric US  293.25 ms  0 %  39 ms  F  DOWN  3,46AboveNet US  280 ms  0 %  -32 ms  F  UP  4,12XO Communications US  329 ms  0 %  83 ms  F  DOWN  2,82Sprint Nextel US  162.25 ms  0 %  -2 ms  D  DOWN  4,30Allstream US  266.25 ms  0 %  25 ms  F  UP  3,72TW Telecom US  275.75 ms  0 %  81 ms  F  UP  3,12Deutche Telecom Germany  128.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  DOWN  4,33Global Crossing Germany  78.75 ms  0 %  -4 ms  C  DOWN  4,37Cogent Germany  81.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Telia Germany  114 ms  0 %  6 ms  C  DOWN  4,33Level 3 Germany  110.75 ms  0 %  -2 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Tata Communications Germany  111.25 ms  0 %  -5 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Savvis Germany  114.75 ms  0 %  3 ms  C  DOWN  4,34Cable&Wireless Germany  82 ms  0 %  -5 ms  C  UP  4,37PCCW Germany  95 ms  0 %  6 ms  C  DOWN  4,35NTT Communications UK  89.5 ms  0 %  3 ms  C  DOWN  4,35America Online Transit Data Network UK  122.5 ms  0 %  8 ms  C  DOWN  4,33Tinet UK  84.25 ms  0 %  -7 ms  C  DOWN  4,37GEANT UK  106 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,35British Telecom UK  108.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,34Hurricane Electric UK  108 ms  0 %  5 ms  C  DOWN  4,34Tinet Netherlands  87 ms  0 %  11 ms  C  DOWN  4,34AboveNet Netherlands  88.5 ms  0 %  10 ms  C  UP  4,34Wanadoo Netherlands  122 ms  0 %  -18 ms  C  UP  4,36GEANT Netherlands  90.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,35Opentransit France  108.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,34Sprint Nextel France  103.25 ms  0 %  -8 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Seabone Italy  65.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Infostrada Italy  100 ms  0 %  23 ms  C  DOWN  4,32Telstra Australia  474.5 ms  0 %  -58 ms  F  DOWN  3,52Optus Australia  482.25 ms  0 %  -25 ms  F  DOWN  3,15NTT Communicatons Japan  403 ms  0 %  67 ms  F  DOWN  2,60AboveNet Japan  480 ms  0 %  -37 ms  F  UP  3,28Verizon Chech  82.75 ms  25 %   375 ms  C  DOWN  3,73ChinaNet China  474.25 ms  0 %  10 ms  F  UP  2,83PCCW Hong Kong  487.75 ms  0 %  -9 ms  F  UP  2,96Pacnet Signapore  478.5 ms  0 %  -13 ms  F  UP  3,05Isnet South Africa  436.5 ms  0 %  -6 ms  F  UP  3,19Maxnet New Zealand  406.5 ms  0 %  79 ms  F  DOWN  2,46Bell Canada  278.75 ms  0 %  -42 ms  F  DOWN  4,19Leaseweb Netherlands  128.75 ms  0 %  4 ms  D  DOWN  4,33The Planet US  262.5 ms  0 %  -51 ms  F  UP  4,29Softlayer US  195.75 ms  0 %  7 ms  D  DOWN  4,14Dreamhost US  273.25 ms  0 %  42 ms  F  DOWN  3,52Rackspace US  205.25 ms  0 %  3 ms  E  DOWN  4,13Serverloft Germany  111.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,34Host-Europe Germany  81.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Hetzner Germany  73.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,36OVH  82.25 ms  0 %  -10 ms  C  DOWN  4,37*Total ping time is*  13472 ms     




*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGI Italy  116.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,34Fastweb Italy  83.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36NGZ-Server Germany  84.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36K-Play Germany  103.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,35GC-Server Germany  87.5 ms  0 %  -7 ms  C  UP  4,37247CS Germany  82.5 ms  0 %  -5 ms  C  DOWN  4,37Esport-Servers Germany  110.25 ms  0 %  -4 ms  C  DOWN  4,35LB-Server Germany  82.5 ms  0 %  -11 ms  C  DOWN  4,37G-Portal Germany  112.5 ms  0 %  4 ms  C  DOWN  4,34Jolt UK  88.5 ms  0 %  -7 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Multiplay UK  86.5 ms  0 %  7 ms  C  DOWN  4,35ServerFFS Netherlands  121.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  DOWN  4,33GS-NET Netherlands  119.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  DOWN  4,34Clanhost Netherlands  117.5 ms  0 %  8 ms  C  DOWN  4,33RDSNET Romania  138.5 ms  0 %  11 ms  D  DOWN  4,29Dataplex Hungary  123 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  UP  4,33EA US  201.5 ms  0 %  4 ms  E  UP  4,14Valve US  244.5 ms  0 %  9 ms  E  DOWN  3,94Gameservers US  161.75 ms  0 %  12 ms  D  DOWN  4,22Bigpoint Germany  117.75 ms  0 %  -8 ms  C  DOWN  4,35*Total ping time is*  2383.5 ms     



*Total ping time is* *16656 ms*  9  3  51  16  6  20Greek servers  800.5  72,77 msInternational servers  13472  187,11 msGameservers  2383.5  125,45 ms



*Total ping time is* *16656 ms* *158,63 ms**Packet loss 0,26 %* 


Speedtest results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





Test date and time is Παρασκευή 29-10-2010 and time 15:00:57Free Fr   0,40Mirrorservice   0,20Apple   1,28Nvidia   1,15Microsoft   1,42LeaseWeb   0,58ServerBoost   0,31ThinkBroadband   0,46Cachefly   0,12Ovh   0,26UoCrete   1,63Forthnet   1,93Otenet   1,85RootBSD   0,18



Detailed results for multihosts(Line capacity)

*Spoiler:*





 Host list by Someonefromhellftp://ftp.free.fr/ 0.3 MB/sftp://ftp.ovh.net/ 0.2 MB/sftp://ftp.hosteurope.de/ 0.15 MB/sftp://mirror.leaseweb.com/ 0.3 MB/sftp://ftp.sunet.se/ 0.2 MB/sftp://ftp.ukc.mirrorservice.org/ 0.1 MB/sftp://ftp.uni-kl.de/ 0.1 MB/sftp://ftp.funet.fi/ 0.2 MB/sftp://ftp5.gwdg.de/ 0.2 MB/sftp://mirror.sov.uk.goscomb.net/ 0.05 MB/s



*Average speed for 14 hosts*  0,84 MB/s  7 Mbps *Line speed for 10 hosts (Line Capacity)*  1,80 MB/s  14 Mbps

----------


## andreyas

> Ε καλό δεν το λες όταν "παμε καλα" 4:30 το πρωί.


Γιαυτό γράφω  *αργά*  http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...postcount=3899, πάμε  καλά, μάλλον έπρεπε να πώ νωρίς πάμε καλά  :Razz:

----------


## flamelab

> Γιαυτό γράφω  *αργά*  http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...postcount=3899, πάμε  καλά, μάλλον έπρεπε να πώ νωρίς πάμε καλά


Εμ πρεπει να βρυκολακιάσουμε για την Φορθνετ  :Razz:

----------


## andreyas

Αρχισε η καθοδος   :Badmood: Λέτε να αρχίσει να πέφτει και η  nova τώρα ??  :ROFL: 
Speedtest results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





Test date and time is Παρασκευή 29-10-2010 and time 19:09:50Free Fr   0,25Mirrorservice   0,08Apple   1,74Nvidia   1,60Microsoft   1,81LeaseWeb   1,10ServerBoost   0,53ThinkBroadband   0,73Cachefly   0,57Ovh   0,06UoCrete   1,82Forthnet   1,51Otenet   2,01RootBSD   0,13



Detailed results for multihosts(Line capacity)

*Spoiler:*





 Host list by Someonefromhellftp://ftp.free.fr/ 0.25 MB/sftp://ftp.ovh.net/ 0.05 MB/sftp://ftp.hosteurope.de/ 0.1 MB/sftp://mirror.leaseweb.com/ 0.25 MB/sftp://ftp.sunet.se/ 0.4 MB/sftp://ftp.mirrorservice.org/ 0.05 MB/sftp://ftp.uni-kl.de/ 0.15 MB/sftp://ftp.funet.fi/ 0.15 MB/sftp://ftp5.gwdg.de/ 0.15 MB/sftp://mirror.sov.uk.goscomb.net/ 0 MB/s



*Average speed for 14 hosts*  1,00 MB/s  8 Mbps *Line speed for 10 hosts (Line Capacity)*  1,55 MB/s  12 Mbps

----------


## Mouse Potato

Hostlist version  201010101912 by Someonefromhell, v0.50  Host OS & no. of CPUs  Windows XP x86 - 4 CPU cores BBRAS  62.169.255.44  WAN IP  xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx ISP & network  TELLAS Telecommunication Services S.A. - 109.242.0.0/16  Advertised via  [coming soon!] Test mode  All tests  Total test duration  155.485 sec Pings per host  4  Ping threads  4 Hosts alive  105 / 105  *Avg. latency*  *106.888 msec* Downloads ran for  10 sec each  *Max. speed*  *13.82 Mbps or 1.73 MB/sec* 
   

*Detailed ping results*

*Spoiler:*





*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Wind  7.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  A OTE  7.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  A Vivodi  7.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A NTUA@GRNET  8.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Netone  8.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  A Hellas Online  8.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  A Orange Business Hellas  8.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A On Telecoms  8.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Cyta Hellas  9.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Vodafone  41.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Forthnet  113.50 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  C Verizon Hellas  116.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C *Group sum*  *344.75 msec*    *Group average*  *28.73 msec*  *0.00%*   *A*



*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Infostrada Italy  35.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B DE-CIX  47.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Cogent Germany  47.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Google CDN  49.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Serverloft Germany  51.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Wanadoo Netherlands  51.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B NL-IX  52.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Akamai  52.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B AboveNet Netherlands  53.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B MIX  53.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Hetzner Germany  54.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Host-Europe Germany  54.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Verizon Chech  55.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Savvis Germany  55.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B GEANT Netherlands  56.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Telia Germany  56.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Global Crossing Germany  58.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B America Online Transit Data Network UK  60.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Google CDN  60.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B LINX  60.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Cable&Wireless Germany  61.00 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  B Hurricane Electric UK  61.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B GEANT UK  61.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B AMS-IX  61.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B Leaseweb Netherlands  62.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B PCCW Germany  63.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B OVH  63.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B PANAP  63.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B NTT Communications UK  63.75 msec  0.00%   -1.00 msec  B Seabone Italy  65.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Cachefly  65.50 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  B Level 3 Germany  66.50 msec  0.00%   -1.00 msec  B Opentransit France  66.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Google CDN  66.75 msec  0.00%  +8.50 msec  B Deutche Telecom Germany  67.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Tinet Netherlands  70.50 msec  0.00%   -1.00 msec  B Sprint Nextel France  70.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B British Telecom UK  71.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B ESPANIX  75.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Tinet UK  75.25 msec  0.00%   -2.00 msec  C RIPN@MSK-IX  93.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Verizon US  135.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Telia US  136.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D America Online Transit Data Network US  137.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Yahoo US  137.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Sprint Nextel US  144.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Cogent Communications US  145.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Tata Communications Germany  146.25 msec  0.00%   -5.50 msec  D AT&T US  155.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Global Crossing US  155.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Rackspace US  164.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Savvis US  168.50 msec  0.00%   -1.50 msec  D Allstream US  170.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D The Planet US  170.75 msec  0.00%  +3.50 msec  D Qwest US  171.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Softlayer US  172.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D Bell Canada  180.75 msec  0.00%   -1.00 msec  D TW Telecom US  184.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D Level 3 US  191.50 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  D Tata Communications US  192.25 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  D AboveNet US  203.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E Hurricane Electric US  206.00 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  E Dreamhost US  211.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E XO Communications US  212.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  E Isnet South Africa  237.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E ChinaNet China  313.50 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  F Maxnet New Zealand  317.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F Pacnet Signapore  322.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F NTT Communicatons Japan  337.00 msec  0.00%   -4.75 msec  F PCCW Hong Kong  344.25 msec  0.00%   -1.75 msec  F AboveNet Japan  344.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F Optus Australia  372.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F Telstra Australia  382.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  F *Group sum*  *9345.00 msec*    *Group average*  *128.01 msec*  *0.00%*   *D*



*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Esport-Servers Germany  48.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B G-Portal Germany  48.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B NGI Italy  49.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B K-Play Germany  50.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B 247CS Germany  50.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B ServerFFS Netherlands  51.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B NGZ-Server Germany  51.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B LB-Server Germany  53.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Bigpoint Germany  55.25 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  B Fastweb Italy  55.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B GC-Server Germany  61.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Clanhost Netherlands  63.00 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  B Dataplex Hungary  63.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B GS-NET Netherlands  63.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B Multiplay UK  67.50 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  B Jolt UK  68.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B RDSNET Romania  81.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Gameservers US  144.25 msec  0.00%  +1.75 msec  D EA US  170.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D Valve US  237.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E *Group sum*  *1533.50 msec*    *Group average*  *76.67 msec*  *0.00%*   *C*







---------------------

Να μην χωνεύουμε με τίποτα αυτή τη FORTHnet... Μα με τίποτα...

----------


## cmaniac

Hostlist version  201010101912 by Someonefromhell, v0.50  Host OS & no. of CPUs  GNU/Linux 2.6.32-25-generic i686 - 2 CPU cores BBRAS  N/A  WAN IP  79.103.xxx.xxx ISP & network  FORTHnet - 79.103.128.0/17  Advertised via  [coming soon!] Test mode  All tests  Total test duration  216.406 sec Pings per host  3  Ping threads  1 Hosts alive  102 / 105  *Avg. latency*  *127.587 msec* Downloads ran for  10 sec each  *Max. speed*  *16.68 Mbps or 2.08 MB/sec* 
   

*Detailed ping results*

*Spoiler:*





*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





OTE  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A Forthnet  17.81 msec  0.00%   -0.44 msec  A NTUA@GRNET  18.12 msec  0.00%  +0.08 msec  A Hellas Online  19.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  A On Telecoms  19.30 msec  0.00%  +0.03 msec  A Vivodi  61.34 msec  0.00%  +1.03 msec  B Cyta Hellas  65.11 msec  0.00%  +0.56 msec  B Netone  67.30 msec  0.00%  +1.95 msec  B Wind  105.85 msec  0.00%   -0.51 msec  C Vodafone  110.53 msec  0.00%   -0.71 msec  C Orange Business Hellas  118.35 msec  0.00%   -0.62 msec  C Verizon Hellas  123.99 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C *Group sum*  *726.95 msec*    *Group average*  *66.09 msec*  *0.00%*   *B*



*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Akamai  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A Cogent Germany  54.10 msec  0.00%   -0.59 msec  B Cachefly  54.68 msec  0.00%   -0.34 msec  B Tata Communications Germany  56.10 msec  0.00%   -0.36 msec  B DE-CIX  56.51 msec  0.00%  +0.13 msec  B Savvis Germany  57.28 msec  0.00%  +0.60 msec  B Google CDN  59.95 msec  0.00%  +0.87 msec  B AboveNet Netherlands  60.26 msec  0.00%  +0.64 msec  B Tinet Netherlands  62.18 msec  0.00%  +1.08 msec  B Deutche Telecom Germany  64.19 msec  0.00%   -1.10 msec  B LINX  64.31 msec  0.00%  +1.78 msec  B GEANT Netherlands  64.33 msec  0.00%  +0.79 msec  B NL-IX  66.15 msec  0.00%   -1.06 msec  B Verizon Chech  66.25 msec  0.00%  +0.53 msec  B MIX  66.88 msec  0.00%   -0.76 msec  B Host-Europe Germany  67.57 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  B Opentransit France  67.60 msec  0.00%  +1.05 msec  B Serverloft Germany  68.16 msec  0.00%  +0.79 msec  B GEANT UK  68.57 msec  0.00%   -0.29 msec  B Telia Germany  68.57 msec  0.00%  +0.97 msec  B America Online Transit Data Network UK  68.89 msec  0.00%  +0.04 msec  B Google CDN  68.97 msec  0.00%   -1.45 msec  B Google CDN  69.46 msec  0.00%   -2.17 msec  B PCCW Germany  69.54 msec  0.00%  +0.76 msec  B NTT Communications UK  71.18 msec  0.00%  +0.69 msec  B Level 3 Germany  71.33 msec  0.00%  +0.28 msec  B Hetzner Germany  72.52 msec  0.00%  +0.36 msec  B Sprint Nextel France  73.29 msec  0.00%   -0.26 msec  B Hurricane Electric UK  74.61 msec  0.00%  +1.78 msec  B Leaseweb Netherlands  74.89 msec  0.00%   -2.12 msec  B Seabone Italy  75.21 msec  0.00%   -0.87 msec  C Tinet UK  76.12 msec  0.00%  +0.15 msec  C OVH  76.25 msec  0.00%  +0.67 msec  C PANAP  76.57 msec  0.00%   -0.60 msec  C AMS-IX  77.14 msec  0.00%  +0.31 msec  C British Telecom UK  77.25 msec  0.00%   -1.25 msec  C Wanadoo Netherlands  78.84 msec  0.00%   -1.88 msec  C Infostrada Italy  84.95 msec  0.00%  +4.89 msec  C ESPANIX  95.14 msec  0.00%   -0.26 msec  C RIPN@MSK-IX  100.38 msec  0.00%  +0.94 msec  C Cable&Wireless Germany  112.96 msec  0.00%  +49.13 msec  C America Online Transit Data Network US  151.95 msec  0.00%   -0.11 msec  D Yahoo US  154.14 msec  0.00%  +0.24 msec  D Verizon US  155.20 msec  0.00%  +0.12 msec  D Cogent Communications US  159.84 msec  33.33%   -0.80 msec  D Global Crossing US  165.46 msec  0.00%  +0.28 msec  D Telia US  168.24 msec  0.00%  +4.73 msec  D Global Crossing Germany  170.93 msec  0.00%   -41.64 msec  D Savvis US  179.17 msec  0.00%  +0.40 msec  D AT&T US  181.14 msec  0.00%   -1.48 msec  D Allstream US  182.96 msec  0.00%  +0.53 msec  D Qwest US  188.33 msec  0.00%   -2.15 msec  D TW Telecom US  197.82 msec  0.00%   -0.03 msec  D The Planet US  200.04 msec  0.00%   -1.48 msec  E Tata Communications US  200.35 msec  0.00%   -0.58 msec  E Rackspace US  200.59 msec  0.00%  +0.78 msec  E Softlayer US  200.67 msec  0.00%   -2.12 msec  E Level 3 US  209.70 msec  0.00%   -3.09 msec  E Sprint Nextel US  227.38 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  E XO Communications US  230.31 msec  0.00%   -1.89 msec  E AboveNet US  240.47 msec  0.00%   -1.40 msec  E Bell Canada  241.24 msec  0.00%   -0.16 msec  E Dreamhost US  245.28 msec  0.00%   -1.20 msec  E Hurricane Electric US  246.86 msec  0.00%   -3.51 msec  E Isnet South Africa  323.41 msec  33.33%   -0.96 msec  F NTT Communicatons Japan  336.18 msec  0.00%   -0.96 msec  F Maxnet New Zealand  351.09 msec  0.00%   -0.93 msec  F AboveNet Japan  361.59 msec  0.00%  +0.42 msec  F ChinaNet China  381.28 msec  0.00%   -25.67 msec  F Optus Australia  383.43 msec  0.00%  +3.54 msec  F PCCW Hong Kong  389.65 msec  0.00%   -6.86 msec  F Pacnet Signapore  397.61 msec  0.00%   -6.17 msec  F Telstra Australia  428.70 msec  33.33%   -3.09 msec  F *Group sum*  *10690.11 msec*    *Group average*  *148.47 msec*  *1.39%*   *D*



*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





EA US  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A G-Portal Germany  55.13 msec  0.00%   -0.81 msec  B Esport-Servers Germany  56.88 msec  0.00%  +0.42 msec  B 247CS Germany  57.90 msec  0.00%  +0.82 msec  B ServerFFS Netherlands  63.93 msec  0.00%  +0.58 msec  B Fastweb Italy  65.36 msec  0.00%   -1.12 msec  B Jolt UK  69.16 msec  0.00%   -0.56 msec  B K-Play Germany  69.59 msec  33.33%   -0.60 msec  B GC-Server Germany  69.87 msec  0.00%  +0.57 msec  B NGZ-Server Germany  71.37 msec  0.00%  +0.84 msec  B Bigpoint Germany  71.68 msec  0.00%  +2.06 msec  B GS-NET Netherlands  74.57 msec  0.00%   -1.08 msec  B LB-Server Germany  75.52 msec  0.00%  +0.62 msec  C NGI Italy  75.93 msec  0.00%  +0.52 msec  C Multiplay UK  80.71 msec  0.00%  +7.64 msec  C Clanhost Netherlands  81.97 msec  0.00%   -1.21 msec  C Dataplex Hungary  82.12 msec  0.00%  +1.20 msec  C RDSNET Romania  87.25 msec  0.00%  +0.37 msec  C Gameservers US  154.70 msec  0.00%   -6.02 msec  D Valve US  233.13 msec  0.00%   -0.95 msec  E *Group sum*  *1596.76 msec*    *Group average*  *84.04 msec*  *1.75%*   *C*







Ελα κι ενας απο Hol να κανουμε αμεση συγκριση των μεγαλων εναλλακτικων..

Οι ΟΤΕτζηδες δεν πιανονται, εχουν leased. γκρρρ

----------


## arial

Hostlist version  201010101912 by Someonefromhell, v0.50  Host OS & no. of CPUs  Windows XP x86 - 2 CPU cores BBRAS  loopback2004.med01.dsl.hol.gr [62.38.0.170]  WAN IP  79.166.xxx.xxx ISP & network  Hellas OnLine Electronic Communications S.A. - 79.166.0.0/16  Advertised via  [coming soon!] Test mode  All tests  Total test duration  96.281 sec Pings per host  4  Ping threads  4 Hosts alive  105 / 105  *Avg. latency*  *148.298 msec* Downloads ran for  5 sec each  *Max. speed*  *14.65 Mbps or 1.83 MB/sec* 
   

*Detailed ping results*

*Spoiler:*





*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  22.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A NTUA@GRNET  23.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A On Telecoms  24.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Cyta Hellas  24.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Vivodi  25.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Orange Business Hellas  25.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Wind  25.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Vodafone  26.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Netone  27.75 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  A OTE  36.50 msec  0.00%  +12.00 msec  B Forthnet  49.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B Verizon Hellas  167.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D *Group sum*  *479.00 msec*    *Group average*  *39.92 msec*  *0.00%*   *B*



*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Akamai  23.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Google CDN  63.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Level 3 Germany  67.25 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  B PCCW Germany  80.00 msec  0.00%   -3.00 msec  C Google CDN  81.00 msec  25.00%  +2.33 msec  C Seabone Italy  81.67 msec  25.00%  +0.33 msec  C Google CDN  82.25 msec  0.00%   -6.75 msec  C Cachefly  82.50 msec  0.00%  +1.75 msec  C Tata Communications Germany  83.50 msec  0.00%  +5.00 msec  C OVH  85.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Sprint Nextel France  85.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Telia Germany  90.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Cogent Germany  91.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C Hurricane Electric UK  95.25 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  C Serverloft Germany  96.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C British Telecom UK  97.33 msec  25.00%  +0.33 msec  C NTT Communications UK  98.50 msec  0.00%   -1.50 msec  C AMS-IX  99.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C DE-CIX  103.25 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  C Tinet UK  105.00 msec  0.00%   -1.25 msec  C Infostrada Italy  105.00 msec  0.00%  +3.00 msec  C Global Crossing Germany  105.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C LINX  106.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C Host-Europe Germany  106.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C Verizon Chech  106.25 msec  0.00%  +1.75 msec  C Tinet Netherlands  107.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C Opentransit France  107.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Savvis Germany  107.25 msec  0.00%  +3.25 msec  C NL-IX  108.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Leaseweb Netherlands  109.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C America Online Transit Data Network UK  111.50 msec  0.00%   -1.00 msec  C Hetzner Germany  111.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Deutche Telecom Germany  112.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C Wanadoo Netherlands  114.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C MIX  122.50 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  C GEANT Netherlands  123.25 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  C GEANT UK  123.75 msec  0.00%   -1.75 msec  C ESPANIX  131.25 msec  0.00%   -1.00 msec  D Cable&Wireless Germany  139.00 msec  0.00%   -51.00 msec  D PANAP  139.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D RIPN@MSK-IX  142.75 msec  0.00%   -1.00 msec  D Sprint Nextel US  157.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D AboveNet Netherlands  177.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D America Online Transit Data Network US  181.50 msec  0.00%   -1.00 msec  D Cogent Communications US  189.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Telia US  192.00 msec  0.00%   -1.25 msec  D Global Crossing US  192.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D Yahoo US  192.75 msec  0.00%  +3.25 msec  D Verizon US  193.50 msec  0.00%   -1.00 msec  D AT&T US  196.25 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  D Bell Canada  196.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Rackspace US  215.25 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  E The Planet US  217.75 msec  0.00%   -1.75 msec  E Qwest US  219.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E Level 3 US  228.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Softlayer US  230.75 msec  0.00%   -1.00 msec  E TW Telecom US  238.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Savvis US  238.25 msec  0.00%   -1.25 msec  E Allstream US  240.75 msec  0.00%   -1.25 msec  E Hurricane Electric US  251.67 msec  25.00%  +0.33 msec  F Dreamhost US  255.75 msec  0.00%   -1.00 msec  F Tata Communications US  265.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  F XO Communications US  268.50 msec  0.00%  +1.75 msec  F AboveNet US  270.75 msec  0.00%  +3.75 msec  F Isnet South Africa  281.25 msec  0.00%  +3.50 msec  F PCCW Hong Kong  356.00 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  F Telstra Australia  378.25 msec  0.00%   -3.00 msec  F NTT Communicatons Japan  386.75 msec  0.00%  +7.50 msec  F AboveNet Japan  387.00 msec  0.00%  +2.75 msec  F Maxnet New Zealand  391.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  F Optus Australia  421.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F Pacnet Signapore  426.75 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  F ChinaNet China  426.75 msec  0.00%  +3.50 msec  F *Group sum*  *12596.92 msec*    *Group average*  *172.56 msec*  *1.37%*   *D*



*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





GS-NET Netherlands  92.75 msec  0.00%   -1.25 msec  C NGZ-Server Germany  94.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Esport-Servers Germany  97.00 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  C G-Portal Germany  98.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Clanhost Netherlands  99.00 msec  25.00%   -0.33 msec  C K-Play Germany  100.50 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  C 247CS Germany  101.50 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  C LB-Server Germany  103.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C ServerFFS Netherlands  104.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C GC-Server Germany  105.75 msec  0.00%  +2.25 msec  C Jolt UK  112.00 msec  0.00%   -1.00 msec  C Multiplay UK  113.67 msec  25.00%   -0.67 msec  C NGI Italy  115.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C Fastweb Italy  117.00 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  C Dataplex Hungary  122.00 msec  0.00%   -2.00 msec  C RDSNET Romania  122.75 msec  0.00%   -2.00 msec  C Bigpoint Germany  127.00 msec  0.00%   -1.75 msec  D Gameservers US  186.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D EA US  224.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  E Valve US  258.00 msec  0.00%   -1.50 msec  F *Group sum*  *2495.42 msec*    *Group average*  *124.77 msec*  *2.50%*   *C*







........Auto merged post: arial πρόσθεσε 0 λεπτά και 37 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

cmaniac σε τρωω  :Razz:

----------


## cmaniac

> cmaniac σε τρωω


Downloads ran for
5 sec each

Κλεβεις, εμεις το τρεχουμε 10seconds  :Razz:

----------


## arial

Γκρρρρρρ βαριεμαι την αναμονη  :Razz:

----------


## flamelab

Καλούτσικα.

Hostlist version  201010101912 by Someonefromhell, v0.50  Host OS & no. of CPUs  Windows 7 x64 - 4 CPU cores BBRAS  bbras-llu-kln-11L0.forthnet.gr [194.219.231.69]  WAN IP  77.49.xxx.xxx ISP & network  FORTHnet - 77.49.128.0/17  Advertised via  [coming soon!] Test mode  All tests  Total test duration  232.176 sec Pings per host  8  Ping threads  8 Hosts alive  105 / 105  *Avg. latency*  *134.516 msec* Downloads ran for  15 sec each  *Max. speed*  *16.23 Mbps or 2.03 MB/sec* 
   

*Detailed ping results*

*Spoiler:*





*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Forthnet  28.00 msec  0.00%   -0.12 msec  A Cyta Hellas  28.75 msec  0.00%  +0.38 msec  A Vivodi  28.88 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A NTUA@GRNET  29.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Netone  29.12 msec  0.00%   -0.12 msec  A OTE  29.38 msec  0.00%  +0.38 msec  A Hellas Online  29.38 msec  0.00%  +0.12 msec  A On Telecoms  37.38 msec  0.00%  +0.38 msec  B Wind  121.12 msec  0.00%  +0.12 msec  C Vodafone  140.50 msec  0.00%   -0.12 msec  D Orange Business Hellas  140.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Verizon Hellas  144.38 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D *Group sum*  *786.62 msec*    *Group average*  *65.55 msec*  *0.00%*   *B*



*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Akamai  28.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Seabone Italy  65.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Cachefly  68.38 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Telia Germany  75.38 msec  0.00%   -0.12 msec  C Global Crossing Germany  75.62 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Serverloft Germany  75.88 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Tata Communications Germany  76.00 msec  0.00%  +0.12 msec  C Hetzner Germany  76.88 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Google CDN  77.50 msec  0.00%   -0.12 msec  C PCCW Germany  78.12 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Host-Europe Germany  78.62 msec  0.00%   -0.12 msec  C Level 3 Germany  78.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C MIX  79.12 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Leaseweb Netherlands  82.25 msec  0.00%  +0.12 msec  C Verizon Chech  83.00 msec  0.00%  +0.12 msec  C AboveNet Netherlands  83.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C PANAP  84.12 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C DE-CIX  84.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Opentransit France  85.25 msec  0.00%  +0.12 msec  C Tinet UK  86.38 msec  0.00%  +0.62 msec  C Tinet Netherlands  86.75 msec  0.00%  +0.12 msec  C Google CDN  86.75 msec  0.00%   -0.12 msec  C Google CDN  87.38 msec  0.00%   -0.38 msec  C LINX  87.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C America Online Transit Data Network UK  87.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C AMS-IX  88.12 msec  0.00%   -2.25 msec  C NTT Communications UK  90.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C British Telecom UK  90.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C OVH  90.75 msec  0.00%  +0.12 msec  C Savvis Germany  91.75 msec  0.00%   -0.12 msec  C Deutche Telecom Germany  91.88 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Sprint Nextel France  92.38 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Infostrada Italy  95.12 msec  0.00%  +0.38 msec  C Wanadoo Netherlands  96.25 msec  0.00%   -1.12 msec  C Cogent Germany  97.38 msec  0.00%   -0.88 msec  C GEANT Netherlands  101.38 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Cable&Wireless Germany  101.88 msec  0.00%   -0.12 msec  C NL-IX  102.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Hurricane Electric UK  103.12 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C ESPANIX  105.62 msec  0.00%  +0.12 msec  C GEANT UK  112.88 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C RIPN@MSK-IX  126.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Sprint Nextel US  157.88 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  D Telia US  167.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D Cogent Communications US  167.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Verizon US  169.12 msec  0.00%   -2.50 msec  D America Online Transit Data Network US  170.12 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Yahoo US  170.50 msec  0.00%  +0.12 msec  D AT&T US  185.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Allstream US  187.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Savvis US  194.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Qwest US  195.12 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Rackspace US  199.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D The Planet US  200.50 msec  0.00%  +0.12 msec  E Softlayer US  202.75 msec  0.00%   -0.12 msec  E Level 3 US  203.12 msec  0.00%  +0.12 msec  E TW Telecom US  213.12 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Tata Communications US  214.12 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Global Crossing US  222.00 msec  37.50%   -0.40 msec  E XO Communications US  235.88 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E AboveNet US  237.12 msec  0.00%   -0.12 msec  E Bell Canada  239.00 msec  0.00%  +0.12 msec  E Dreamhost US  245.38 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E Hurricane Electric US  251.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Isnet South Africa  264.00 msec  0.00%  +0.12 msec  F PCCW Hong Kong  335.62 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F NTT Communicatons Japan  350.88 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Maxnet New Zealand  360.14 msec  12.50%  +0.43 msec  F AboveNet Japan  370.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F ChinaNet China  382.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Optus Australia  383.88 msec  0.00%  +0.12 msec  F Telstra Australia  388.50 msec  0.00%  +0.12 msec  F Pacnet Signapore  398.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F *Group sum*  *11297.64 msec*    *Group average*  *154.76 msec*  *0.68%*   *D*



*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Esport-Servers Germany  75.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C K-Play Germany  77.88 msec  0.00%  +0.12 msec  C G-Portal Germany  78.25 msec  0.00%   -2.88 msec  C 247CS Germany  80.00 msec  0.00%  +0.12 msec  C NGZ-Server Germany  80.25 msec  0.00%  +0.12 msec  C GS-NET Netherlands  82.71 msec  12.50%  +0.00 msec  C Fastweb Italy  82.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C ServerFFS Netherlands  83.12 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Bigpoint Germany  83.12 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Clanhost Netherlands  83.12 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Jolt UK  84.00 msec  0.00%   -0.12 msec  C NGI Italy  84.62 msec  0.00%   -0.12 msec  C LB-Server Germany  86.00 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  C Multiplay UK  86.12 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C GC-Server Germany  89.62 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Dataplex Hungary  91.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C RDSNET Romania  103.75 msec  0.00%   -0.12 msec  C Gameservers US  158.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D EA US  199.38 msec  0.00%  +0.12 msec  D Valve US  250.00 msec  0.00%  +0.12 msec  F *Group sum*  *2039.96 msec*    *Group average*  *102.00 msec*  *0.62%*   *C*

----------


## arial

Hostlist version  201010101912 by Someonefromhell, v0.50  Host OS & no. of CPUs  Windows XP x86 - 2 CPU cores BBRAS  loopback2004.med01.dsl.hol.gr [62.38.0.170]  WAN IP  79.167.xxx.xxx ISP & network  Hellas OnLine Electronic Communications S.A. - 79.167.0.0/16  Advertised via  [coming soon!] Test mode  All tests  Total test duration  161.594 sec Pings per host  4  Ping threads  4 Hosts alive  105 / 105  *Avg. latency*  *137.469 msec* Downloads ran for  10 sec each  *Max. speed*  *15.57 Mbps or 1.95 MB/sec* 
   

*Detailed ping results*

*Spoiler:*





*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Forthnet  23.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Cyta Hellas  23.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Hellas Online  23.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A NTUA@GRNET  23.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Vivodi  24.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Wind  24.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A OTE  24.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Orange Business Hellas  24.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A On Telecoms  25.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Netone  25.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Vodafone  28.50 msec  0.00%  +1.75 msec  A Verizon Hellas  150.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D *Group sum*  *420.25 msec*    *Group average*  *35.02 msec*  *0.00%*   *B*



*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Akamai  23.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Seabone Italy  64.50 msec  0.00%   -1.50 msec  B Global Crossing Germany  70.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Telia Germany  71.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B Level 3 Germany  75.75 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  C Cachefly  77.25 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  C Serverloft Germany  77.75 msec  0.00%   -4.00 msec  C PANAP  83.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C Verizon Chech  83.25 msec  0.00%  +4.75 msec  C DE-CIX  83.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C America Online Transit Data Network UK  84.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Tinet Netherlands  84.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C OVH  85.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Google CDN  85.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C LINX  85.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C NTT Communications UK  86.50 msec  0.00%  +6.00 msec  C Opentransit France  87.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Google CDN  88.75 msec  0.00%   -4.00 msec  C Infostrada Italy  89.75 msec  0.00%   -4.00 msec  C British Telecom UK  91.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Cogent Germany  92.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C AMS-IX  92.75 msec  0.00%  +4.50 msec  C Host-Europe Germany  93.75 msec  0.00%  +4.25 msec  C MIX  97.00 msec  0.00%   -4.50 msec  C Deutche Telecom Germany  97.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C GEANT UK  98.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Leaseweb Netherlands  102.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Cable&Wireless Germany  102.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Wanadoo Netherlands  102.50 msec  0.00%  +4.25 msec  C GEANT Netherlands  102.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Google CDN  104.25 msec  0.00%   -2.25 msec  C NL-IX  104.50 msec  0.00%   -4.25 msec  C Savvis Germany  109.25 msec  0.00%  +4.75 msec  C Tata Communications Germany  110.75 msec  0.00%  +4.25 msec  C Hetzner Germany  111.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Hurricane Electric UK  115.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C PCCW Germany  118.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Sprint Nextel France  118.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Tinet UK  125.50 msec  0.00%  +3.50 msec  D RIPN@MSK-IX  134.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D ESPANIX  140.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Yahoo US  166.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Verizon US  168.00 msec  0.00%  +5.00 msec  D Telia US  175.25 msec  0.00%  +4.25 msec  D America Online Transit Data Network US  177.75 msec  0.00%  +4.25 msec  D Allstream US  179.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D Cogent Communications US  182.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D AT&T US  186.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D AboveNet Netherlands  186.25 msec  0.00%   -4.00 msec  D Qwest US  187.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Global Crossing US  188.75 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  D Savvis US  189.25 msec  0.00%  +4.00 msec  D Sprint Nextel US  194.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Level 3 US  198.25 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  D Rackspace US  202.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  E The Planet US  202.00 msec  0.00%   -4.25 msec  E Softlayer US  202.75 msec  0.00%   -4.25 msec  E TW Telecom US  226.00 msec  0.00%  +4.50 msec  E Tata Communications US  240.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Hurricane Electric US  241.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  E Dreamhost US  246.75 msec  0.00%   -1.00 msec  E XO Communications US  248.50 msec  0.00%   -4.00 msec  E AboveNet US  250.75 msec  0.00%  +2.25 msec  F Isnet South Africa  253.50 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  F Bell Canada  263.25 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  F PCCW Hong Kong  323.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Maxnet New Zealand  349.50 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  F NTT Communicatons Japan  353.75 msec  0.00%  +1.50 msec  F AboveNet Japan  388.50 msec  0.00%   -4.50 msec  F Telstra Australia  394.75 msec  0.00%   -4.25 msec  F ChinaNet China  408.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Optus Australia  415.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  F Pacnet Signapore  427.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F *Group sum*  *11870.25 msec*    *Group average*  *162.61 msec*  *0.00%*   *D*



*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Esport-Servers Germany  72.00 msec  0.00%  +4.25 msec  B 247CS Germany  73.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B G-Portal Germany  73.25 msec  0.00%  +4.00 msec  B K-Play Germany  73.75 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  B Bigpoint Germany  84.00 msec  0.00%   -3.75 msec  C ServerFFS Netherlands  84.25 msec  0.00%  +4.50 msec  C Clanhost Netherlands  85.00 msec  0.00%  +4.50 msec  C Multiplay UK  89.50 msec  0.00%  +4.25 msec  C NGI Italy  90.75 msec  0.00%  +4.75 msec  C GC-Server Germany  90.75 msec  0.00%   -4.00 msec  C Fastweb Italy  91.25 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  C Dataplex Hungary  92.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C LB-Server Germany  94.00 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  C NGZ-Server Germany  96.00 msec  0.00%   -4.50 msec  C Jolt UK  102.50 msec  0.00%  +4.50 msec  C GS-NET Netherlands  108.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C RDSNET Romania  114.50 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  C Gameservers US  160.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D EA US  215.25 msec  0.00%   -4.75 msec  E Valve US  252.25 msec  0.00%  +4.00 msec  F *Group sum*  *2143.75 msec*    *Group average*  *107.19 msec*  *0.00%*   *C*

----------


## nio25

Hostlist version  201010101912 by Someonefromhell, v0.50  Host OS & no. of CPUs  Windows 7 x64 - 2 CPU cores BBRAS  loopback2004.med01.dsl.hol.gr [62.38.0.170]  WAN IP  79.166.xxx.xxx ISP & network  Hellas OnLine Electronic Communications S.A. - 79.166.248.0/21  Advertised via  [coming soon!] Test mode  All tests  Total test duration  183.792 sec Pings per host  4  Ping threads  4 Hosts alive  105 / 105  *Avg. latency*  *144.817 msec* Downloads ran for  10 sec each  *Max. speed*  *8.53 Mbps or 1.07 MB/sec* 
   

*Detailed ping results*

*Spoiler:*





*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  25.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Cyta Hellas  25.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  A Orange Business Hellas  26.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Forthnet  26.00 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  A On Telecoms  26.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  A Vivodi  26.00 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  A Wind  26.25 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  A OTE  26.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  A Netone  27.25 msec  0.00%   -1.00 msec  A NTUA@GRNET  28.00 msec  0.00%   -1.00 msec  A Vodafone  28.75 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  A Verizon Hellas  145.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D *Group sum*  *436.50 msec*    *Group average*  *36.38 msec*  *0.00%*   *B*



*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Akamai  25.25 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  A Seabone Italy  60.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Cachefly  78.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Serverloft Germany  79.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Global Crossing Germany  82.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C PANAP  84.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Verizon Chech  86.00 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  C Cogent Germany  88.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C AMS-IX  89.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Cable&Wireless Germany  89.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C OVH  91.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C Deutche Telecom Germany  91.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C DE-CIX  91.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C LINX  93.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Hetzner Germany  94.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C NTT Communications UK  94.75 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  C Tinet Netherlands  95.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C Tinet UK  96.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Telia Germany  96.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C Tata Communications Germany  97.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C Level 3 Germany  97.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Opentransit France  98.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C America Online Transit Data Network UK  99.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Host-Europe Germany  100.50 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  C NL-IX  103.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C Hurricane Electric UK  104.25 msec  0.00%  +2.00 msec  C Wanadoo Netherlands  104.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C British Telecom UK  106.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Google CDN  107.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C GEANT UK  111.25 msec  0.00%   -2.00 msec  C Google CDN  117.75 msec  0.00%  +2.75 msec  C Sprint Nextel France  119.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Google CDN  120.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Leaseweb Netherlands  124.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C MIX  127.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Savvis Germany  129.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D RIPN@MSK-IX  133.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D GEANT Netherlands  133.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D ESPANIX  133.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Infostrada Italy  135.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D PCCW Germany  137.25 msec  0.00%   -48.00 msec  D AboveNet Netherlands  172.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D Telia US  177.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D Yahoo US  182.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D Sprint Nextel US  183.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D Verizon US  184.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Bell Canada  191.00 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  D AT&T US  197.00 msec  0.00%   -3.75 msec  D Cogent Communications US  197.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Allstream US  200.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Rackspace US  200.75 msec  0.00%   -2.75 msec  E America Online Transit Data Network US  203.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E Level 3 US  206.25 msec  0.00%   -3.25 msec  E Savvis US  213.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  E Softlayer US  219.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  E TW Telecom US  223.75 msec  0.00%   -2.50 msec  E The Planet US  224.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  E Tata Communications US  226.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  E Qwest US  227.25 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  E Global Crossing US  232.00 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  E AboveNet US  242.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  E XO Communications US  243.50 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  E Dreamhost US  259.50 msec  0.00%  +1.50 msec  F Hurricane Electric US  259.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Isnet South Africa  274.25 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  F PCCW Hong Kong  331.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F NTT Communicatons Japan  370.25 msec  0.00%   -1.25 msec  F Maxnet New Zealand  375.75 msec  0.00%  +1.50 msec  F Optus Australia  391.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  F AboveNet Japan  402.75 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  F ChinaNet China  410.00 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  F Pacnet Signapore  424.50 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  F Telstra Australia  425.50 msec  0.00%   -2.50 msec  F *Group sum*  *12425.50 msec*    *Group average*  *170.21 msec*  *0.00%*   *D*



*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





GS-NET Netherlands  82.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C NGI Italy  89.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C 247CS Germany  89.75 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  C K-Play Germany  90.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C ServerFFS Netherlands  91.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C NGZ-Server Germany  92.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C GC-Server Germany  93.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C Esport-Servers Germany  97.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C Multiplay UK  100.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C Bigpoint Germany  100.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C G-Portal Germany  107.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C RDSNET Romania  108.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C Fastweb Italy  112.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Jolt UK  112.75 msec  0.00%   -3.00 msec  C Clanhost Netherlands  114.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Dataplex Hungary  114.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C LB-Server Germany  126.25 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  D Gameservers US  162.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D EA US  208.00 msec  0.00%   -2.50 msec  E Valve US  250.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F *Group sum*  *2343.75 msec*    *Group average*  *117.19 msec*  *0.00%*   *C*

----------


## flamelab

Hostlist version  201010101912 by Someonefromhell, v0.50  Host OS & no. of CPUs  GNU/Linux 2.6.35-ARCH x86_64 - 4 CPU cores BBRAS  94.219.231.69 (194.219.231.69)    WAN IP  77.49.xxx.xxx ISP & network  FORTHnet - 77.49.128.0/17  Advertised via  [coming soon!] Test mode  All tests  Total test duration  231.934 sec Pings per host  8  Ping threads  8 Hosts alive  105 / 105  *Avg. latency*  *135.158 msec* Downloads ran for  15 sec each  *Max. speed*  *15.86 Mbps or 1.98 MB/sec* 
   

*Detailed ping results*

*Spoiler:*





*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Forthnet  28.71 msec  0.00%  +0.05 msec  A OTE  29.31 msec  0.00%  +0.08 msec  A NTUA@GRNET  29.37 msec  0.00%  +0.03 msec  A Netone  29.38 msec  0.00%   -0.02 msec  A Cyta Hellas  29.75 msec  0.00%   -0.01 msec  A Vivodi  29.83 msec  0.00%  +0.20 msec  A Hellas Online  29.95 msec  0.00%  +0.04 msec  A On Telecoms  30.27 msec  0.00%  +0.04 msec  B Vodafone  118.27 msec  0.00%   -0.07 msec  C Wind  122.05 msec  0.00%  +0.06 msec  C Orange Business Hellas  141.39 msec  0.00%  +0.03 msec  D Verizon Hellas  145.52 msec  0.00%  +0.02 msec  D *Group sum*  *763.83 msec*    *Group average*  *63.65 msec*  *0.00%*   *B*



*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Seabone Italy  65.57 msec  0.00%  +0.06 msec  B Cachefly  68.96 msec  0.00%  +0.01 msec  B Serverloft Germany  76.25 msec  0.00%   -0.00 msec  C Tata Communications Germany  76.26 msec  0.00%  +0.03 msec  C Akamai  76.54 msec  0.00%   -0.03 msec  C Hetzner Germany  77.48 msec  0.00%   -0.30 msec  C PCCW Germany  78.75 msec  0.00%   -0.04 msec  C Host-Europe Germany  79.50 msec  0.00%  +0.11 msec  C Level 3 Germany  79.57 msec  0.00%   -0.01 msec  C MIX  79.82 msec  0.00%   -0.12 msec  C Telia Germany  82.56 msec  0.00%  +0.99 msec  C Leaseweb Netherlands  82.78 msec  0.00%  +0.08 msec  C AboveNet Netherlands  83.69 msec  0.00%   -0.45 msec  C Google CDN  83.69 msec  0.00%  +0.45 msec  C Verizon Chech  83.89 msec  0.00%  +0.03 msec  C Tinet UK  84.83 msec  0.00%   -0.02 msec  C DE-CIX  85.29 msec  0.00%   -0.06 msec  C PANAP  85.78 msec  0.00%   -0.60 msec  C Opentransit France  85.99 msec  0.00%  +0.08 msec  C Tinet Netherlands  86.91 msec  0.00%   -0.04 msec  C NTT Communications UK  87.08 msec  0.00%   -0.18 msec  C America Online Transit Data Network UK  88.56 msec  0.00%  +0.07 msec  C Global Crossing Germany  88.90 msec  0.00%  +12.12 msec  C LINX  88.91 msec  0.00%  +0.23 msec  C Google CDN  90.47 msec  0.00%   -0.21 msec  C Google CDN  90.60 msec  0.00%  +0.02 msec  C OVH  90.85 msec  0.00%   -0.04 msec  C British Telecom UK  91.01 msec  0.00%   -0.02 msec  C Savvis Germany  92.20 msec  0.00%  +0.11 msec  C Deutche Telecom Germany  92.82 msec  0.00%  +0.01 msec  C Infostrada Italy  94.07 msec  0.00%   -0.26 msec  C AMS-IX  94.57 msec  0.00%  +0.17 msec  C Sprint Nextel France  94.73 msec  0.00%  +0.04 msec  C Wanadoo Netherlands  95.94 msec  0.00%  +0.08 msec  C Hurricane Electric UK  96.34 msec  0.00%  +0.02 msec  C Cogent Germany  96.97 msec  0.00%   -0.11 msec  C Cable&Wireless Germany  99.04 msec  0.00%  +0.09 msec  C NL-IX  103.22 msec  0.00%  +0.19 msec  C GEANT Netherlands  103.61 msec  0.00%   -0.06 msec  C ESPANIX  106.52 msec  0.00%  +0.07 msec  C GEANT UK  107.56 msec  0.00%  +0.11 msec  C RIPN@MSK-IX  123.54 msec  0.00%  +0.29 msec  C Sprint Nextel US  158.02 msec  0.00%  +0.06 msec  D Telia US  166.58 msec  0.00%  +0.07 msec  D Cogent Communications US  167.90 msec  0.00%  +0.12 msec  D America Online Transit Data Network US  168.23 msec  0.00%  +0.05 msec  D Yahoo US  169.00 msec  0.00%  +0.17 msec  D Verizon US  172.88 msec  0.00%   -0.09 msec  D AT&T US  185.87 msec  0.00%   -0.31 msec  D Allstream US  187.30 msec  0.00%  +0.03 msec  D Global Crossing US  188.81 msec  0.00%  +0.02 msec  D Savvis US  194.21 msec  0.00%  +0.07 msec  D Qwest US  195.60 msec  0.00%   -0.03 msec  D Rackspace US  199.70 msec  0.00%  +0.10 msec  D The Planet US  201.34 msec  0.00%  +0.22 msec  E Softlayer US  204.19 msec  0.00%   -0.04 msec  E Level 3 US  204.77 msec  0.00%   -0.17 msec  E TW Telecom US  211.13 msec  0.00%  +0.06 msec  E Tata Communications US  214.68 msec  0.00%  +0.14 msec  E XO Communications US  236.11 msec  0.00%   -0.03 msec  E AboveNet US  237.22 msec  0.00%  +0.03 msec  E Bell Canada  240.65 msec  0.00%  +0.04 msec  E Dreamhost US  245.54 msec  0.00%  +0.06 msec  E Hurricane Electric US  251.61 msec  0.00%   -0.03 msec  F Isnet South Africa  265.35 msec  0.00%  +0.39 msec  F PCCW Hong Kong  336.28 msec  0.00%   -0.05 msec  F Maxnet New Zealand  357.88 msec  0.00%  +0.14 msec  F NTT Communicatons Japan  357.96 msec  0.00%   -4.76 msec  F AboveNet Japan  370.96 msec  0.00%  +0.05 msec  F Optus Australia  384.77 msec  0.00%  +0.06 msec  F ChinaNet China  386.36 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Telstra Australia  388.81 msec  0.00%  +0.07 msec  F Pacnet Signapore  400.01 msec  0.00%   -0.08 msec  F *Group sum*  *11371.37 msec*    *Group average*  *155.77 msec*  *0.00%*   *D*



*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Esport-Servers Germany  76.28 msec  0.00%   -0.11 msec  C K-Play Germany  79.19 msec  0.00%   -0.31 msec  C 247CS Germany  80.47 msec  0.00%  +0.01 msec  C NGZ-Server Germany  81.19 msec  0.00%  +0.03 msec  C Multiplay UK  81.27 msec  0.00%  +0.14 msec  C GS-NET Netherlands  83.10 msec  12.50%  +0.01 msec  C Fastweb Italy  83.32 msec  0.00%  +0.12 msec  C Clanhost Netherlands  83.60 msec  0.00%  +0.03 msec  C Bigpoint Germany  84.08 msec  0.00%  +0.02 msec  C ServerFFS Netherlands  84.31 msec  0.00%  +0.14 msec  C G-Portal Germany  84.53 msec  0.00%  +0.43 msec  C Jolt UK  85.67 msec  0.00%   -0.06 msec  C NGI Italy  85.80 msec  0.00%   -0.03 msec  C LB-Server Germany  85.91 msec  0.00%   -0.61 msec  C GC-Server Germany  89.99 msec  0.00%  +0.17 msec  C Dataplex Hungary  92.13 msec  0.00%  +0.29 msec  C RDSNET Romania  104.42 msec  0.00%   -0.02 msec  C Gameservers US  158.04 msec  0.00%  +0.13 msec  D EA US  203.44 msec  0.00%   -1.87 msec  E Valve US  249.64 msec  0.00%   -0.00 msec  E *Group sum*  *2056.35 msec*    *Group average*  *102.82 msec*  *0.62%*   *C*

----------


## mob

*ISP  OTEnet S.A. - IP 79.131 xxxxx - BBRAS 80.106.108.20 - Network   79.131.0.0/16* *Network Advertised via * *OTEGlobe Backbone AS*Test date and time is Τετάρτη 03-11-2010 and time 09:35:48 - script ver 1.1 f download*Microsoft Windows 7 Professional    - 2 Threads(2 CPUs), List by Someonefromhell, v0.50* *   DNS Server: 195.170.0.1    DNS Server: fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1    DNS Server: fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1 resolve in 16.0137 ms - NIC    0 Mbps**Time to fetch webpage 1,01 seconds - Upload speed:  746.00 kb/s - Fast Path* 
prepend info

*Spoiler:*





 no prepending




Ping results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





*MOS (mean opinion score), is scaled from 5=best to 1=worst*
*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  12.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Wind  11.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40On Telecoms  11.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Vivodi  12 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Forthnet  11.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  A  DOWN  4,40OTE  13 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,40Netone  14.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  UP  4,40NTUA@GRNET  11 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Vodafone  12 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,40Orange Business Hellas  12 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Verizon Hellas  124.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,33Cyta Hellas  12.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40*Total ping time is*  258.75 ms     




*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





DE-CIX  55.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,38AMS-IX  62.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37LINX  61 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37NL-IX  61.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37RIPN@MSK-IX  111.25 ms  0 %  -4 ms  C  DOWN  4,35ESPANIX  87.25 ms  0 %  -13 ms  C  UP  4,37MIX  96 ms  0 %  4 ms  C  UP  4,35PANAP  72.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,36Akamai  10.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Cachefly  65 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Google CDN  54.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Google CDN  61 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Google CDN  63.75 ms  0 %  3 ms  B  UP  4,37Yahoo US  146.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,32AT&T US  154.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,31Global Crossing US  161 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,29Level 3 US  182 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  DOWN  4,22Telia US  144.75 ms  0 %  6 ms  D  UP  4,30Qwest US  177 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,24Tata Communications US  198.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,18Verizon US  139.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,32Savvis US  162.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,28America Online Transit Data Network US  145.25 ms  0 %  -3 ms  D  DOWN  4,33Cogent Communications US  152 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,31Hurricane Electric US  208 ms  0 %  -9 ms  E  UP  4,20AboveNet US  219.5 ms  0 %  34 ms  E  DOWN  3,84XO Communications US  220.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  UP  4,10Sprint Nextel US  140 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,33Allstream US  184 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,22TW Telecom US  193.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  DOWN  4,20Deutche Telecom Germany  76.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Global Crossing Germany  70.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Cogent Germany  55.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Telia Germany  77.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  UP  4,36Level 3 Germany  66.5 ms  0 %  3 ms  B  UP  4,37Tata Communications Germany  61.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Savvis Germany  66 ms  0 %  -9 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Cable&Wireless Germany  78 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36PCCW Germany  64.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37NTT Communications UK  62 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37America Online Transit Data Network UK  64.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Tinet UK  62.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37GEANT UK  69.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37British Telecom UK  62.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Hurricane Electric UK  68.75 ms  0 %  5 ms  B  UP  4,36Tinet Netherlands  65.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37AboveNet Netherlands  62 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Wanadoo Netherlands  62.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37GEANT Netherlands  68.75 ms  0 %  3 ms  B  UP  4,36Opentransit France  69.75 ms  0 %  -3 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Sprint Nextel France  70.5 ms  0 %  3 ms  B  DOWN  4,36Seabone Italy  104 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Infostrada Italy  87.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36Telstra Australia  410 ms  0 %  -5 ms  F  UP  3,31Optus Australia  376 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  DOWN  3,43NTT Communicatons Japan  346.25 ms  0 %  10 ms  F  DOWN  3,48AboveNet Japan  365.25 ms  0 %  32 ms  F  UP  3,17Verizon Chech  77.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36ChinaNet China  241.5 ms  25 %   -3 ms  E  DOWN  1,20PCCW Hong Kong  338.5 ms  0 %  18 ms  F  UP  3,44Pacnet Signapore  327.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  F  UP  3,67Isnet South Africa  235.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  DOWN  4,05Maxnet New Zealand  340.25 ms  0 %  -2 ms  F  UP  3,62Bell Canada  155.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,30Leaseweb Netherlands  65 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37The Planet US  165.25 ms  0 %  17 ms  D  DOWN  4,17Softlayer US  171.5 ms  0 %  -4 ms  D  DOWN  4,28Dreamhost US  209.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  E  DOWN  4,15Rackspace US  180.25 ms  0 %  16 ms  D  UP  4,13Serverloft Germany  56 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Host-Europe Germany  58.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Hetzner Germany  59.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37OVH  68.5 ms  0 %  -4 ms  B  UP  4,37*Total ping time is*  9635.75 ms     




*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGI Italy  83.25 ms  0 %  -14 ms  C  UP  4,38Fastweb Italy  81.5 ms  0 %  5 ms  C  UP  4,35NGZ-Server Germany  58.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37K-Play Germany  55 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38GC-Server Germany  66.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37247CS Germany  57.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Esport-Servers Germany  55 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38LB-Server Germany  80 ms  0 %  -3 ms  C  UP  4,37G-Portal Germany  67.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  UP  4,37Jolt UK  66.5 ms  0 %  -4 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Multiplay UK  75.75 ms  0 %  -63 ms  C  UP  4,43ServerFFS Netherlands  67.5 ms  0 %  -6 ms  B  DOWN  4,38GS-NET Netherlands  70.25 ms  0 %  15 ms  B  UP  4,35Clanhost Netherlands  64.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37RDSNET Romania  88.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36Dataplex Hungary  73 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37EA US  172.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,26Valve US  226.25 ms  0 %  12 ms  E  DOWN  3,99Gameservers US  137 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  DOWN  4,33Bigpoint Germany  59.25 ms  0 %  -3 ms  B  DOWN  4,38*Total ping time is*  1705.5 ms     



*Total ping time is* *11600 ms*  12  44  15  20  7  7Greek servers  258.75  23,52 msInternational servers  9635.75  133,83 msGameservers  1705.5  89,76 ms



*Total ping time is* *11600 ms* *110,48 ms**Packet loss 0,26 %* 


Speedtest results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





Test date and time is Τετάρτη 03-11-2010 and time 09:37:28Free Fr   0,61Mirrorservice   0,54Apple   2,00Nvidia   1,94Microsoft   1,05LeaseWeb   1,21ServerBoost   1,52ThinkBroadband   0,12Cachefly   1,67Ovh   1,21UoCrete   1,87Forthnet   1,87Otenet   1,83RootBSD   0,59



Detailed results for multihosts(Line capacity)

*Spoiler:*





 Host list by Someonefromhellftp://ftp.free.fr/ 0.25 MB/sftp://ftp.ovh.net/ 0.25 MB/sftp://ftp.hosteurope.de/ 0.15 MB/sftp://mirror.leaseweb.com/ 0.2 MB/sftp://ftp.sunet.se/ 0.15 MB/sftp://ftp.mirrorservice.org/ 0.1 MB/sftp://ftp.uni-kl.de/ 0.2 MB/sftp://ftp.funet.fi/ 0.1 MB/sftp://ftp5.gwdg.de/ 0.2 MB/sftp://mirror.sov.uk.goscomb.net/ 0.1 MB/s



*Average speed for 14 hosts*  1,29 MB/s  10 Mbps *Line speed for 10 hosts (Line Capacity)*  1,70 MB/s  14 Mbps

----------


## treli@ris

Hostlist version  201010101912 by Someonefromhell, v0.50  Host OS & no. of CPUs  Windows 7 x64 - 4 CPU cores BBRAS  80.106.108.51  WAN IP  94.65.xxx.xxx ISP & network  OTEnet S.A. Multiprotocol Backbone &amp; ISP - 94.65.0.0/16  Advertised via  [coming soon!] Test mode  Download  Total test duration  98.182 sec Downloads ran for  7 sec each  *Max. speed*  *18.06 Mbps or 2.26 MB/sec*

----------


## antonis556

Hostlist version  201010101912 by Someonefromhell, v0.50  Host OS & no. of CPUs  Windows XP x86 - 3 CPU cores BBRAS  N/A (non-responsive BBRAS)  WAN IP  92.118.xxx.xxx ISP & network  ON S.A. - 92.118.160.0/19  Advertised via  [coming soon!] Test mode  Download  Total test duration  140.141 sec Downloads ran for  10 sec each  *Max. speed*  *12.79 Mbps or 1.60 MB/sec* 
 

........Auto merged post: antonis556 πρόσθεσε 2 λεπτά και 35 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Γιατι γινεται αυτο ρε παιδες ? 

Hostlist version  201010101912 by Someonefromhell, v0.50  Host OS & no. of CPUs  Windows XP x86 - 3 CPU cores BBRAS  N/A (non-responsive BBRAS)  WAN IP  92.118.xxx.xxx ISP & network  ON S.A. - 92.118.160.0/19  Advertised via  [coming soon!] Test mode  Ping  Total test duration  107.735 sec Pings per host  4  Ping threads  4 Hosts alive  26 / 105  *Avg. latency*  *137.974 msec* 
 

*Detailed ping results*

*Spoiler:*





*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





OTE  6.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A NTUA@GRNET  6.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  A On Telecoms  7.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Vodafone  7.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Vivodi  7.25 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  A Wind  7.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Hellas Online  7.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  A Netone  7.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Forthnet  7.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Cyta Hellas  63.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B Orange Business Hellas  107.25 msec  0.00%  +2.00 msec  C Verizon Hellas  128.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D *Group sum*  *362.25 msec*    *Group average*  *30.19 msec*  *0.00%*   *B*



*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





PCCW Germany  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A TW Telecom US  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A NTT Communications UK  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A Tinet UK  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A GEANT UK  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A America Online Transit Data Network UK  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A Cable&Wireless Germany  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A Deutche Telecom Germany  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A Global Crossing Germany  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A OVH  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A Cogent Germany  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A Level 3 Germany  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A Tata Communications Germany  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A Telia Germany  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A British Telecom UK  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A Dreamhost US  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A Hurricane Electric UK  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A Rackspace US  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A Host-Europe Germany  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A Hetzner Germany  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A Serverloft Germany  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A Softlayer US  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A Tinet Netherlands  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A AboveNet Netherlands  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A The Planet US  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A Wanadoo Netherlands  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A Bell Canada  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A Leaseweb Netherlands  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A Maxnet New Zealand  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A Savvis Germany  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A Akamai  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A Yahoo US  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A Cachefly  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A Google CDN  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A Google CDN  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A Google CDN  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A PANAP  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A DE-CIX  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A AMS-IX  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A MIX  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A LINX  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A RIPN@MSK-IX  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A ESPANIX  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A NL-IX  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A Allstream US  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A Qwest US  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A Savvis US  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A Tata Communications US  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A Verizon US  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A America Online Transit Data Network US  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A Sprint Nextel US  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A Cogent Communications US  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A XO Communications US  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A Hurricane Electric US  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A AboveNet US  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A AT&T US  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A Global Crossing US  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A Telia US  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A Level 3 US  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A Seabone Italy  43.00 msec  25.00%  +0.00 msec  B Sprint Nextel France  75.67 msec  25.00%  +0.00 msec  C Infostrada Italy  76.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C GEANT Netherlands  77.00 msec  25.00%  +0.00 msec  C Opentransit France  80.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Verizon Chech  194.00 msec  0.00%  +27.50 msec  D Isnet South Africa  231.50 msec  50.00%   -1.50 msec  E ChinaNet China  269.50 msec  0.00%   -14.50 msec  F AboveNet Japan  335.50 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  F NTT Communicatons Japan  336.25 msec  0.00%   -1.00 msec  F Optus Australia  356.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  F Pacnet Signapore  372.00 msec  25.00%  +0.00 msec  F PCCW Hong Kong  374.67 msec  25.00%  +0.33 msec  F Telstra Australia  403.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  F *Group sum*  *3225.08 msec*    *Group average*  *230.36 msec*  *12.50%*   *E*



*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Bigpoint Germany  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A Clanhost Netherlands  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A ServerFFS Netherlands  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A GS-NET Netherlands  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A RDSNET Romania  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A Dataplex Hungary  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A Gameservers US  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A EA US  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A Valve US  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A Multiplay UK  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A Jolt UK  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A NGZ-Server Germany  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A NGI Italy  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A Fastweb Italy  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A K-Play Germany  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A G-Portal Germany  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A GC-Server Germany  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A LB-Server Germany  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A 247CS Germany  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A Esport-Servers Germany  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A *Group sum*  *N/A*    *Group average*  *N/A*  *100.00%*   *N/A*

----------


## Mouse Potato

Hostlist version  201010101912 by Someonefromhell, v0.50  Host OS & no. of CPUs  Windows XP x86 - 4 CPU cores BBRAS  62.169.255.44  WAN IP  109.242.xxx.xxx ISP & network  TELLAS Telecommunication Services S.A. - 109.242.0.0/17  Advertised via  [coming soon!] Test mode  All tests  Total test duration  155.859 sec Pings per host  4  Ping threads  4 Hosts alive  105 / 105  *Avg. latency*  *108.805 msec* Downloads ran for  10 sec each  *Max. speed*  *13.74 Mbps or 1.72 MB/sec* 
   

*Detailed ping results*

*Spoiler:*





*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Wind  6.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A OTE  7.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A NTUA@GRNET  7.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Vivodi  8.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Orange Business Hellas  8.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  A Cyta Hellas  8.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  A Hellas Online  8.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Netone  9.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  A On Telecoms  9.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Vodafone  45.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Forthnet  102.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Verizon Hellas  124.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C *Group sum*  *346.50 msec*    *Group average*  *28.88 msec*  *0.00%*   *A*



*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





MIX  48.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Google CDN  48.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Infostrada Italy  49.75 msec  0.00%  +4.00 msec  B Cogent Germany  52.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B DE-CIX  52.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B Serverloft Germany  52.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Host-Europe Germany  54.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Akamai  54.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Savvis Germany  56.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B AboveNet Netherlands  56.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Tata Communications Germany  57.25 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  B GEANT Netherlands  58.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Verizon Chech  58.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Wanadoo Netherlands  58.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Hetzner Germany  59.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B OVH  60.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B Cable&Wireless Germany  61.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Deutche Telecom Germany  63.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Leaseweb Netherlands  63.00 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  B NL-IX  63.00 msec  0.00%   -1.75 msec  B AMS-IX  63.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B PANAP  63.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B GEANT UK  64.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Opentransit France  65.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B LINX  65.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Google CDN  65.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B PCCW Germany  66.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Seabone Italy  67.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B America Online Transit Data Network UK  67.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Telia Germany  68.00 msec  0.00%   -5.00 msec  B British Telecom UK  68.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Tinet Netherlands  68.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B Hurricane Electric UK  68.75 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  B Google CDN  69.25 msec  0.00%   -4.25 msec  B Level 3 Germany  69.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Cachefly  70.00 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  B NTT Communications UK  70.50 msec  0.00%  +6.50 msec  B Sprint Nextel France  72.00 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  B Tinet UK  76.00 msec  0.00%  +1.50 msec  C ESPANIX  82.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C RIPN@MSK-IX  103.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Verizon US  141.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Global Crossing Germany  142.25 msec  0.00%  +20.25 msec  D Telia US  143.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D America Online Transit Data Network US  143.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Yahoo US  144.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Sprint Nextel US  146.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Global Crossing US  151.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Cogent Communications US  152.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D AT&T US  162.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Bell Canada  163.25 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  D The Planet US  164.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Savvis US  169.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Rackspace US  170.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Qwest US  174.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Softlayer US  174.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Allstream US  181.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D TW Telecom US  186.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Level 3 US  192.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Tata Communications US  194.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D AboveNet US  194.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Hurricane Electric US  212.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Dreamhost US  213.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E XO Communications US  213.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  E Isnet South Africa  238.75 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  E Pacnet Signapore  319.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  F Maxnet New Zealand  321.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  F NTT Communicatons Japan  333.00 msec  0.00%   -1.25 msec  F AboveNet Japan  341.25 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  F PCCW Hong Kong  345.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  F ChinaNet China  347.25 msec  0.00%  +1.50 msec  F Optus Australia  358.75 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  F Telstra Australia  362.50 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  F *Group sum*  *9499.00 msec*    *Group average*  *130.12 msec*  *0.00%*   *D*



*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGI Italy  48.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B G-Portal Germany  53.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B Esport-Servers Germany  54.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B K-Play Germany  54.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B 247CS Germany  55.00 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  B NGZ-Server Germany  56.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Bigpoint Germany  58.25 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  B Fastweb Italy  58.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B LB-Server Germany  61.00 msec  0.00%   -2.00 msec  B GS-NET Netherlands  62.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B GC-Server Germany  63.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B Clanhost Netherlands  64.00 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  B ServerFFS Netherlands  66.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B Multiplay UK  67.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Jolt UK  69.75 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  B Dataplex Hungary  70.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B RDSNET Romania  84.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C Gameservers US  141.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D EA US  168.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Valve US  223.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E *Group sum*  *1579.00 msec*    *Group average*  *78.95 msec*  *0.00%*   *C*

----------


## antonis556

Κανεις ? ^^

----------


## treli@ris

τρεξε το αλλο εργαλειο

----------


## nio25

Hostlist version  201010101912 by Someonefromhell, v0.50  Host OS & no. of CPUs  Windows 7 x64 - 2 CPU cores BBRAS  loopback2004.med01.dsl.hol.gr [62.38.0.170]  WAN IP  79.166.xxx.xxx ISP & network  Hellas OnLine Electronic Communications S.A. - 79.166.248.0/21  Advertised via  [coming soon!] Test mode  Download  Total test duration  140.141 sec Downloads ran for  10 sec each  *Max. speed*  *8.60 Mbps or 1.07 MB/sec* 
 

Pings τα κλασικα:
Avg. latency:             145.6 msec

----------


## arial

Hostlist version  201010101912 by Someonefromhell, v0.50  Host OS & no. of CPUs  Windows XP x86 - 2 CPU cores BBRAS  loopback2004.med01.dsl.hol.gr [62.38.0.170]  WAN IP  79.167.xxx.xxx ISP & network  Hellas OnLine Electronic Communications S.A. - 79.167.0.0/16  Advertised via  [coming soon!] Test mode  All tests  Total test duration  163.422 sec Pings per host  4  Ping threads  4 Hosts alive  105 / 105  *Avg. latency*  *138.41 msec* Downloads ran for  10 sec each  *Max. speed*  *14.99 Mbps or 1.87 MB/sec* 
   

*Detailed ping results*

*Spoiler:*





*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  23.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Cyta Hellas  23.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A NTUA@GRNET  24.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Forthnet  24.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Wind  24.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A On Telecoms  24.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Vivodi  24.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  A OTE  24.75 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  A Orange Business Hellas  24.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Netone  24.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Vodafone  26.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Verizon Hellas  142.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D *Group sum*  *410.75 msec*    *Group average*  *34.23 msec*  *0.00%*   *B*



*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Akamai  43.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Seabone Italy  64.00 msec  0.00%   -2.00 msec  B Cachefly  68.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B Serverloft Germany  74.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Opentransit France  78.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Verizon Chech  79.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Level 3 Germany  79.50 msec  0.00%  +4.50 msec  C Telia Germany  81.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Tinet Netherlands  84.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C OVH  85.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Host-Europe Germany  85.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C Google CDN  88.25 msec  0.00%   -4.25 msec  C LINX  88.50 msec  0.00%   -4.50 msec  C America Online Transit Data Network UK  89.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C GEANT Netherlands  91.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C British Telecom UK  91.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C PANAP  91.50 msec  0.00%   -4.50 msec  C Cogent Germany  91.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C DE-CIX  92.25 msec  0.00%  +4.00 msec  C Google CDN  92.25 msec  0.00%   -2.00 msec  C Deutche Telecom Germany  92.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C NTT Communications UK  92.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Leaseweb Netherlands  93.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C GEANT UK  94.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C Infostrada Italy  94.50 msec  0.00%   -4.50 msec  C Global Crossing Germany  98.25 msec  0.00%   -11.00 msec  C Wanadoo Netherlands  102.75 msec  0.00%   -4.25 msec  C Cable&Wireless Germany  103.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Hurricane Electric UK  104.00 msec  0.00%  +3.00 msec  C AMS-IX  104.00 msec  0.00%  +2.25 msec  C NL-IX  104.75 msec  0.00%  +3.75 msec  C Google CDN  106.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Savvis Germany  108.50 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  C Hetzner Germany  110.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C MIX  111.00 msec  0.00%   -3.75 msec  C Tata Communications Germany  115.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C PCCW Germany  118.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Sprint Nextel France  118.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Tinet UK  119.75 msec  0.00%   -7.25 msec  C RIPN@MSK-IX  134.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D ESPANIX  136.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D Telia US  164.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D Yahoo US  169.00 msec  0.00%   -1.00 msec  D Verizon US  170.00 msec  0.00%  +4.75 msec  D America Online Transit Data Network US  173.00 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  D AboveNet Netherlands  176.75 msec  0.00%   -4.25 msec  D Global Crossing US  178.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Cogent Communications US  182.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D AT&T US  183.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D Qwest US  189.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Allstream US  191.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D Sprint Nextel US  192.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D Savvis US  194.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D The Planet US  197.00 msec  0.00%  +4.50 msec  D Rackspace US  206.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E Level 3 US  206.50 msec  0.00%  +4.25 msec  E Softlayer US  208.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  E TW Telecom US  220.75 msec  0.00%   -4.50 msec  E Dreamhost US  240.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Hurricane Electric US  243.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E XO Communications US  248.50 msec  0.00%  +4.50 msec  E AboveNet US  249.25 msec  0.00%  +4.00 msec  E Tata Communications US  255.75 msec  0.00%   -4.00 msec  F Isnet South Africa  261.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  F Bell Canada  265.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F PCCW Hong Kong  323.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  F Maxnet New Zealand  357.50 msec  0.00%  +5.25 msec  F NTT Communicatons Japan  360.75 msec  0.00%   -6.50 msec  F AboveNet Japan  392.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Telstra Australia  394.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F ChinaNet China  418.33 msec  25.00%  +0.33 msec  F Optus Australia  419.50 msec  0.00%   -3.75 msec  F Pacnet Signapore  430.00 msec  0.00%  +4.25 msec  F *Group sum*  *11967.33 msec*    *Group average*  *163.94 msec*  *0.34%*   *D*



*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Esport-Servers Germany  67.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B K-Play Germany  74.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B G-Portal Germany  75.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Bigpoint Germany  79.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Clanhost Netherlands  80.25 msec  0.00%  +4.50 msec  C 247CS Germany  81.75 msec  0.00%  +4.50 msec  C Dataplex Hungary  83.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C NGI Italy  83.25 msec  0.00%  +5.00 msec  C ServerFFS Netherlands  84.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C LB-Server Germany  91.50 msec  0.00%  +6.00 msec  C NGZ-Server Germany  92.25 msec  0.00%  +4.25 msec  C Multiplay UK  94.50 msec  0.00%   -4.50 msec  C Fastweb Italy  97.00 msec  0.00%   -4.00 msec  C GC-Server Germany  99.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Jolt UK  107.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C GS-NET Netherlands  109.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C RDSNET Romania  115.00 msec  0.00%  +4.25 msec  C Gameservers US  161.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D EA US  219.50 msec  0.00%   -3.25 msec  E Valve US  257.50 msec  0.00%  +4.25 msec  F *Group sum*  *2155.00 msec*    *Group average*  *107.75 msec*  *0.00%*   *C*

----------


## nio25

Hostlist version  201010101912 by Someonefromhell, v0.50  Host OS & no. of CPUs  Windows 7 x64 - 2 CPU cores BBRAS  loopback2004.med01.dsl.hol.gr [62.38.0.170]  WAN IP  79.166.xxx.xxx ISP & network  Hellas OnLine Electronic Communications S.A. - 79.166.248.0/21  Advertised via  [coming soon!] Test mode  All tests  Total test duration  184.25 sec Pings per host  4  Ping threads  4 Hosts alive  105 / 105  *Avg. latency*  *144.621 msec* Downloads ran for  10 sec each  *Max. speed*  *8.57 Mbps or 1.07 MB/sec* 
   

*Detailed ping results*

*Spoiler:*





*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  24.50 msec  0.00%   -1.25 msec  A NTUA@GRNET  25.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  A OTE  25.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Cyta Hellas  25.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  A Wind  25.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  A On Telecoms  25.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Vivodi  26.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Netone  26.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Forthnet  26.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Orange Business Hellas  27.25 msec  0.00%  +1.75 msec  A Vodafone  27.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  A Verizon Hellas  146.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D *Group sum*  *431.25 msec*    *Group average*  *35.94 msec*  *0.00%*   *B*



*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Akamai  25.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  A Seabone Italy  68.75 msec  0.00%   -2.25 msec  B Cachefly  78.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C Serverloft Germany  80.33 msec  25.00%  +0.67 msec  C Global Crossing Germany  82.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Verizon Chech  83.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C PANAP  84.50 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  C Cogent Germany  88.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C AMS-IX  89.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C PCCW Germany  90.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Cable&Wireless Germany  90.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C OVH  91.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C DE-CIX  91.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C LINX  93.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Hetzner Germany  94.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C NTT Communications UK  95.00 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  C Tinet Netherlands  96.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Hurricane Electric UK  96.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C Level 3 Germany  96.50 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  C Telia Germany  96.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C Opentransit France  97.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Tata Communications Germany  98.75 msec  0.00%   -1.25 msec  C Deutche Telecom Germany  99.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C America Online Transit Data Network UK  99.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Host-Europe Germany  100.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Tinet UK  101.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C NL-IX  104.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C British Telecom UK  106.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Wanadoo Netherlands  106.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C GEANT UK  110.50 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  C Google CDN  118.25 msec  0.00%   -2.00 msec  C Sprint Nextel France  121.25 msec  0.00%   -1.25 msec  C Leaseweb Netherlands  124.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Google CDN  124.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Savvis Germany  130.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D RIPN@MSK-IX  133.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D ESPANIX  134.00 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  D GEANT Netherlands  134.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Google CDN  139.50 msec  0.00%  +3.25 msec  D Infostrada Italy  140.75 msec  0.00%  +5.50 msec  D MIX  142.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D AboveNet Netherlands  166.50 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  D Telia US  177.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Yahoo US  183.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D Sprint Nextel US  183.00 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  D Verizon US  187.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Bell Canada  190.00 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  D AT&T US  193.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Cogent Communications US  197.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Level 3 US  197.75 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  D Allstream US  200.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E Rackspace US  201.50 msec  0.00%   -2.50 msec  E America Online Transit Data Network US  202.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  E Softlayer US  212.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  E Savvis US  212.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  E Global Crossing US  214.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E The Planet US  224.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E TW Telecom US  225.50 msec  0.00%   -2.50 msec  E Qwest US  227.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E Tata Communications US  227.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E XO Communications US  241.50 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  E Dreamhost US  246.75 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  E AboveNet US  255.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F Hurricane Electric US  260.50 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  F Isnet South Africa  276.75 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  F PCCW Hong Kong  331.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F NTT Communicatons Japan  349.25 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  F Maxnet New Zealand  375.00 msec  0.00%  +2.75 msec  F Optus Australia  391.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F AboveNet Japan  396.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F ChinaNet China  409.50 msec  50.00%  +0.50 msec  F Pacnet Signapore  425.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  F Telstra Australia  431.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F *Group sum*  *12396.08 msec*    *Group average*  *169.81 msec*  *1.03%*   *D*



*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





GS-NET Netherlands  84.75 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  C 247CS Germany  89.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C NGI Italy  89.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C K-Play Germany  90.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C ServerFFS Netherlands  91.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C NGZ-Server Germany  93.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C GC-Server Germany  94.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Esport-Servers Germany  97.33 msec  25.00%  +0.00 msec  C Bigpoint Germany  100.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Multiplay UK  105.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C RDSNET Romania  108.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C G-Portal Germany  109.00 msec  0.00%   -1.50 msec  C Fastweb Italy  113.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C Clanhost Netherlands  114.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C Dataplex Hungary  115.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Jolt UK  115.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C LB-Server Germany  124.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Gameservers US  162.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D EA US  203.00 msec  0.00%   -2.50 msec  E Valve US  255.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  F *Group sum*  *2357.83 msec*    *Group average*  *117.89 msec*  *1.25%*   *C*

----------


## antonis556

> τρεξε το αλλο εργαλειο


Ποιο αλλο ?

----------


## treli@ris

του nnn εδω

----------


## treli@ris

*ISP  OTEnet S.A. - IP 94.65. xxxxx - BBRAS 80.106.108.51 - Network   94.65.0.0/16* *Network Advertised via * *OTEGlobe Backbone AS*Test date and time is Τρίτη 09-11-2010 and time 22:22:27 - script ver 1.1 f download*Microsoft Windows 7 Professional    - 2 Threads(4 CPUs), List by Someonefromhell, v0.50* *   DNS Server: 192.168.1.254 resolve in 14.1163 ms - NIC Marvell Yukon 88E8056 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller 100 Mbps**Time to fetch webpage 2,34 seconds - Upload speed:  785.00 kb/s - Fast Path* 
prepend info

*Spoiler:*





 no prepending




Ping results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





*MOS (mean opinion score), is scaled from 5=best to 1=worst*
*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  7.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Wind  11.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  UP  4,40On Telecoms  8 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,40Vivodi  7 ms  0 %  2 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Forthnet  7.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40OTE  7 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Netone  8.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40NTUA@GRNET  7.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  UP  4,40Vodafone  7.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Orange Business Hellas  8 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Verizon Hellas  274.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  F  UP  3,88Cyta Hellas  8 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40*Total ping time is*  362.5 ms     




*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





DE-CIX  55 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,38AMS-IX  63 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37LINX  55 ms  0 %  -2 ms  B  DOWN  4,38NL-IX  60.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37RIPN@MSK-IX  107.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,35ESPANIX  84.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36MIX  58.25 ms  25 %   6 ms  B  DOWN  1,56PANAP  63 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Akamai  7 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,40Cachefly  55.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,38Google CDN  67.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37Google CDN  60.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Google CDN  63 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37Yahoo US  141.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,32AT&T US  166.75 ms  0 %  3 ms  D  UP  4,26Global Crossing US  169.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,26Level 3 US  193.5 ms  0 %  19 ms  D  UP  4,06Telia US  169.25 ms  0 %  -6 ms  D  UP  4,30Qwest US  173 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,26Tata Communications US  270 ms  0 %  -2 ms  F  UP  3,93Verizon US  175.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,26Savvis US  168 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,27America Online Transit Data Network US  159.25 ms  0 %  22 ms  D  UP  4,16Cogent Communications US  139 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  DOWN  4,32Hurricane Electric US  203.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  E  DOWN  4,15AboveNet US  195.75 ms  0 %  -18 ms  D  DOWN  4,29XO Communications US  215.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  DOWN  4,12Sprint Nextel US  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00Allstream US  191.25 ms  0 %  5 ms  D  UP  4,17TW Telecom US  216.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  E  UP  4,10Deutche Telecom Germany  73.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Global Crossing Germany  83 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36Cogent Germany  150.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,31Telia Germany  91 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,35Level 3 Germany  85 ms  0 %  -3 ms  C  UP  4,36Tata Communications Germany  88.75 ms  0 %  7 ms  C  UP  4,35Savvis Germany  70.75 ms  0 %  8 ms  B  UP  4,36Cable&Wireless Germany  96.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35PCCW Germany  72 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  DOWN  4,36NTT Communications UK  67.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37America Online Transit Data Network UK  63.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Tinet UK  63.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37GEANT UK  68.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37British Telecom UK  56.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Hurricane Electric UK  66.5 ms  0 %  18 ms  B  UP  4,35Tinet Netherlands  71 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37AboveNet Netherlands  61.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Wanadoo Netherlands  63.5 ms  0 %  4 ms  B  UP  4,37GEANT Netherlands  90.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  UP  4,35Opentransit France  70 ms  0 %  3 ms  B  UP  4,36Sprint Nextel France  70.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37Seabone Italy  82.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Infostrada Italy  91.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  UP  4,35Telstra Australia  342.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  DOWN  3,59Optus Australia  365.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  DOWN  3,49NTT Communicatons Japan  337.25 ms  0 %  18 ms  F  DOWN  3,45AboveNet Japan  331.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  DOWN  3,64Verizon Chech  66.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37ChinaNet China  321.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  F  DOWN  3,70PCCW Hong Kong  334.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  UP  3,63Pacnet Signapore  321 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  DOWN  3,69Isnet South Africa  230.25 ms  0 %  -3 ms  E  UP  4,09Maxnet New Zealand  320.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  F  DOWN  3,68Bell Canada  157.25 ms  0 %  -4 ms  D  DOWN  4,32Leaseweb Netherlands  101.5 ms  0 %  3 ms  C  UP  4,35The Planet US  177.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  UP  4,23Softlayer US  168.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,26Dreamhost US  198.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,17Rackspace US  188.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,20Serverloft Germany  62.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Host-Europe Germany  66.75 ms  0 %  -6 ms  B  UP  4,38Hetzner Germany  62 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37OVH  67.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37*Total ping time is*  9769.75 ms     




*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGI Italy  73.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,36Fastweb Italy  75.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36NGZ-Server Germany  56.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,38K-Play Germany  59.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37GC-Server Germany  74.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,36247CS Germany  56 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,38Esport-Servers Germany  44.75 ms  25 %   3 ms  B  DOWN  1,58LB-Server Germany  63.5 ms  0 %  10 ms  B  UP  4,36G-Portal Germany  53.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Jolt UK  53.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Multiplay UK  74.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,36ServerFFS Netherlands  63.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37GS-NET Netherlands  63 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Clanhost Netherlands  66.75 ms  0 %  -2 ms  B  UP  4,37RDSNET Romania  83 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Dataplex Hungary  79.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36EA US  168 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  DOWN  4,28Valve US  235.5 ms  0 %  -3 ms  E  UP  4,07Gameservers US  139 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,33Bigpoint Germany  62.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  UP  4,37*Total ping time is*  1646.25 ms     



*Total ping time is* *11778.5 ms*  12  43  14  20  5  10Greek servers  362.5  32,95 msInternational servers  9769.75  135,69 msGameservers  1646.25  86,64 ms



*Total ping time is* *11778.5 ms* *112,18 ms**Packet loss 1,58 %* 


Speedtest results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





Test date and time is Τρίτη 09-11-2010 and time 22:24:05Free Fr   2,29Mirrorservice   1,40Apple   2,84Nvidia   0,07Microsoft   1,51LeaseWeb   2,46ServerBoost   2,37ThinkBroadband   1,69Cachefly   2,00Ovh   1,41UoCrete   2,64Forthnet   2,74Otenet   2,79RootBSD   0,89



Detailed results for multihosts(Line capacity)

*Spoiler:*





 Host list by Someonefromhellftp://ftp.free.fr/ 0.35 MB/sftp://ftp.ovh.net/ 0.4 MB/sftp://ftp.hosteurope.de/ 0.3 MB/sftp://mirror.leaseweb.com/ 0.4 MB/sftp://ftp.sunet.se/ 0.35 MB/sftp://ftp.mirrorservice.org/ 0 MB/sftp://ftp.uni-kl.de/ 0.3 MB/sftp://ftp.funet.fi/ 0.2 MB/sftp://ftp5.gwdg.de/ 0.15 MB/sftp://mirror.sov.uk.goscomb.net/ 0 MB/s



*Average speed for 14 hosts*  1,94 MB/s  16 Mbps *Line speed for 10 hosts (Line Capacity)*  2,45 MB/s  20 Mbps

----------


## vaggospat13

η φορθνετ παει ολο και καλυτερα μου φαινεται
Speedtest results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





Test date and time is Τετάρτη 10-11-2010 and time 00:25:10Free Fr   0,91Mirrorservice   0,07Apple   2,40Nvidia   2,45Microsoft   1,18LeaseWeb   2,13ServerBoost   1,15ThinkBroadband   1,65Cachefly   0,88Ovh   0,88UoCrete   2,09Forthnet   1,79Otenet   2,11RootBSD   0,74



Detailed results for multihosts(Line capacity)

*Spoiler:*





 Host list by Someonefromhellftp://ftp.free.fr/ 0.3 MB/sftp://ftp.ovh.net/ 0.4 MB/sftp://ftp.hosteurope.de/ 0.2 MB/sftp://mirror.leaseweb.com/ 0.25 MB/sftp://ftp.sunet.se/ 0.4 MB/sftp://ftp.ukc.mirrorservice.org/ 0.05 MB/sftp://ftp.uni-kl.de/ 0.15 MB/sftp://ftp.funet.fi/ 0.1 MB/sftp://ftp5.gwdg.de/ 0.15 MB/sftp://mirror.sov.uk.goscomb.net/ 0.15 MB/s



*Average speed for 14 hosts*  1,46 MB/s  12 Mbps *Line speed for 10 hosts (Line Capacity)*  2,15 MB/s  17 Mbps

----------


## arial

Hostlist version  201010101912 by Someonefromhell, v0.50  Host OS & no. of CPUs  Windows XP x86 - 2 CPU cores BBRAS  loopback2004.med01.dsl.hol.gr [62.38.0.170]  WAN IP  79.167.xxx.xxx ISP & network  Hellas OnLine Electronic Communications S.A. - 79.167.0.0/16  Advertised via  [coming soon!] Test mode  All tests  Total test duration  164.093 sec Pings per host  4  Ping threads  4 Hosts alive  104 / 105  *Avg. latency*  *141.373 msec* Downloads ran for  10 sec each  *Max. speed*  *14.93 Mbps or 1.87 MB/sec* 
   

*Detailed ping results*

*Spoiler:*





*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  22.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  A NTUA@GRNET  22.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Cyta Hellas  23.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Forthnet  23.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  A Wind  24.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Netone  24.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A On Telecoms  24.50 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  A OTE  24.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  A Vivodi  24.75 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  A Orange Business Hellas  25.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  A Vodafone  33.50 msec  0.00%   -1.25 msec  B Verizon Hellas  152.75 msec  0.00%   -4.25 msec  D *Group sum*  *424.25 msec*    *Group average*  *35.35 msec*  *0.00%*   *B*



*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Sprint Nextel US  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A Akamai  23.00 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  A Seabone Italy  64.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B Global Crossing Germany  79.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Serverloft Germany  79.50 msec  0.00%  +3.25 msec  C Cachefly  79.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Telia Germany  82.75 msec  0.00%   -2.75 msec  C OVH  85.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Tinet Netherlands  86.50 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  C Verizon Chech  88.25 msec  0.00%  +3.00 msec  C DE-CIX  88.50 msec  0.00%  +1.50 msec  C America Online Transit Data Network UK  90.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C Google CDN  91.50 msec  0.00%  +4.00 msec  C Cogent Germany  91.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Level 3 Germany  92.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C Host-Europe Germany  92.25 msec  0.00%   -2.75 msec  C Opentransit France  93.25 msec  0.00%   -2.50 msec  C GEANT Netherlands  94.75 msec  0.00%   -3.75 msec  C NTT Communications UK  95.00 msec  0.00%   -3.25 msec  C Wanadoo Netherlands  96.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C British Telecom UK  96.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C LINX  96.50 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  C PANAP  97.50 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  C Infostrada Italy  99.00 msec  0.00%  +3.50 msec  C AMS-IX  101.25 msec  0.00%   -2.75 msec  C Leaseweb Netherlands  102.25 msec  0.00%   -4.25 msec  C Google CDN  102.25 msec  0.00%   -2.75 msec  C Cable&Wireless Germany  103.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Tata Communications Germany  104.00 msec  0.00%   -1.00 msec  C Deutche Telecom Germany  104.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Hurricane Electric UK  105.00 msec  0.00%  +2.00 msec  C Google CDN  105.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C NL-IX  106.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C GEANT UK  107.00 msec  0.00%   -4.00 msec  C Hetzner Germany  109.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C MIX  111.00 msec  0.00%  +2.75 msec  C Savvis Germany  117.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Sprint Nextel France  118.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C PCCW Germany  120.00 msec  0.00%   -1.25 msec  C Tinet UK  125.75 msec  0.00%   -2.75 msec  D ESPANIX  138.75 msec  0.00%  +3.00 msec  D RIPN@MSK-IX  139.00 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  D Yahoo US  165.00 msec  0.00%   -1.50 msec  D Verizon US  172.75 msec  0.00%   -6.50 msec  D AboveNet Netherlands  179.75 msec  0.00%   -4.25 msec  D Telia US  180.00 msec  0.00%   -3.25 msec  D America Online Transit Data Network US  184.00 msec  0.00%  +4.50 msec  D Cogent Communications US  187.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D AT&T US  188.25 msec  0.00%  +3.25 msec  D Qwest US  191.50 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  D Allstream US  192.50 msec  0.00%  +3.75 msec  D Global Crossing US  196.25 msec  0.00%  +4.25 msec  D Savvis US  197.50 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  D The Planet US  198.25 msec  0.00%   -1.00 msec  D Rackspace US  210.00 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  E Level 3 US  210.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  E Softlayer US  212.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  E TW Telecom US  225.75 msec  0.00%  +2.75 msec  E Hurricane Electric US  238.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Dreamhost US  249.25 msec  0.00%  +2.50 msec  E Tata Communications US  249.25 msec  0.00%   -3.75 msec  E XO Communications US  254.75 msec  0.00%   -3.25 msec  F Bell Canada  263.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  F AboveNet US  264.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  F Isnet South Africa  270.75 msec  0.00%   -3.75 msec  F PCCW Hong Kong  323.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F NTT Communicatons Japan  359.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  F AboveNet Japan  375.50 msec  0.00%   -2.00 msec  F Telstra Australia  384.25 msec  0.00%   -1.25 msec  F ChinaNet China  410.75 msec  0.00%  +2.00 msec  F Optus Australia  412.50 msec  0.00%   -1.25 msec  F Pacnet Signapore  427.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  F Maxnet New Zealand  474.25 msec  0.00%  +20.00 msec  F *Group sum*  *12054.75 msec*    *Group average*  *167.43 msec*  *0.00%*   *D*



*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





LB-Server Germany  79.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C 247CS Germany  80.50 msec  0.00%   -3.50 msec  C G-Portal Germany  82.00 msec  0.00%  +5.00 msec  C K-Play Germany  83.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Clanhost Netherlands  83.00 msec  0.00%  +2.50 msec  C ServerFFS Netherlands  84.75 msec  0.00%   -1.00 msec  C Bigpoint Germany  89.25 msec  0.00%  +3.00 msec  C NGI Italy  89.50 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  C Esport-Servers Germany  90.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C GC-Server Germany  91.75 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  C Dataplex Hungary  92.50 msec  0.00%   -2.25 msec  C NGZ-Server Germany  93.00 msec  0.00%   -3.25 msec  C Multiplay UK  95.75 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  C Fastweb Italy  102.75 msec  0.00%  +3.00 msec  C Jolt UK  105.25 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  C GS-NET Netherlands  115.50 msec  0.00%   -1.50 msec  C RDSNET Romania  116.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Gameservers US  176.00 msec  0.00%   -8.00 msec  D EA US  215.75 msec  0.00%  +5.00 msec  E Valve US  256.75 msec  0.00%   -1.25 msec  F *Group sum*  *2223.75 msec*    *Group average*  *111.19 msec*  *0.00%*   *C*

----------


## treli@ris

Χωρις πειραγμα snr, κλειδωμενος στα 23600/960 !!

*Spoiler:*









Hostlist version  201010101912 by Someonefromhell, v0.50  Host OS & no. of CPUs  Windows 7 x64 - 4 CPU cores BBRAS  80.106.108.51  WAN IP  79.130.xxx.xxx ISP & network  OTEnet S.A. Multiprotocol Backbone &amp; ISP - 79.130.0.0/16  Advertised via  [coming soon!] Test mode  All tests  Total test duration  130.128 sec Pings per host  3  Ping threads  1 Hosts alive  105 / 105  *Avg. latency*  *108.871 msec* Downloads ran for  6 sec each  *Max. speed*  *19.07 Mbps or 2.38 MB/sec* 
   

*Detailed ping results*

*Spoiler:*





*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Forthnet  7.00 msec  -0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Wind  7.33 msec  -0.00%  +0.33 msec  A OTE  7.33 msec  -0.00%  +0.33 msec  A NTUA@GRNET  7.67 msec  -0.00%   -0.67 msec  A Vodafone  7.67 msec  -0.00%   -0.33 msec  A On Telecoms  8.00 msec  -0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Hellas Online  8.00 msec  -0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Netone  8.00 msec  -0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Vivodi  8.00 msec  -0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Orange Business Hellas  8.33 msec  -0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Cyta Hellas  8.33 msec  -0.00%   -0.33 msec  A Verizon Hellas  124.33 msec  -0.00%  +0.00 msec  C *Group sum*  *210.00 msec*    *Group average*  *17.50 msec*  *-0.00%*   *A*



*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Akamai  6.67 msec  -0.00%   -0.33 msec  A Tata Communications Germany  53.67 msec  -0.00%  +0.33 msec  B DE-CIX  55.00 msec  -0.00%  +0.00 msec  B LINX  55.67 msec  -0.00%  +0.33 msec  B AMS-IX  57.00 msec  -0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Google CDN  57.33 msec  -0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Google CDN  58.33 msec  -0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Serverloft Germany  59.00 msec  -0.00%  +0.00 msec  B AboveNet Netherlands  59.67 msec  -0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Level 3 Germany  60.00 msec  -0.00%   -0.33 msec  B Global Crossing Germany  60.33 msec  -0.00%   -0.67 msec  B Hurricane Electric UK  60.67 msec  -0.00%   -0.67 msec  B Opentransit France  61.00 msec  -0.00%  +1.00 msec  B Google CDN  61.00 msec  -0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Wanadoo Netherlands  62.00 msec  -0.00%  +0.33 msec  B PANAP  62.33 msec  -0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Leaseweb Netherlands  63.00 msec  -0.00%  +0.33 msec  B Savvis Germany  63.00 msec  -0.00%   -0.67 msec  B British Telecom UK  63.67 msec  -0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Sprint Nextel France  63.67 msec  -0.00%  +0.00 msec  B OVH  63.67 msec  -0.00%  +0.67 msec  B Deutche Telecom Germany  64.00 msec  -0.00%  +0.00 msec  B America Online Transit Data Network UK  64.33 msec  -0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Verizon Chech  66.33 msec  -0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Cable&Wireless Germany  68.00 msec  -0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Cachefly  68.33 msec  -0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Tinet Netherlands  69.00 msec  -0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Telia Germany  70.00 msec  -0.00%  +0.00 msec  B NL-IX  70.67 msec  -0.00%   -3.67 msec  B Hetzner Germany  71.33 msec  -0.00%  +0.33 msec  B GEANT UK  72.67 msec  -0.00%  +0.33 msec  B PCCW Germany  73.00 msec  -0.00%  +0.67 msec  B NTT Communications UK  74.00 msec  -0.00%  +1.33 msec  B MIX  74.67 msec  -0.00%   -0.33 msec  B Host-Europe Germany  75.00 msec  -0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Tinet UK  77.00 msec  -0.00%   -5.67 msec  C Infostrada Italy  79.00 msec  -0.00%  +0.00 msec  C GEANT Netherlands  82.67 msec  -0.00%  +0.33 msec  C Seabone Italy  84.00 msec  -0.00%  +0.33 msec  C ESPANIX  84.33 msec  -0.00%   -0.33 msec  C RIPN@MSK-IX  107.00 msec  -0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Cogent Communications US  134.67 msec  -0.00%   -0.33 msec  D Sprint Nextel US  134.67 msec  -0.00%  +5.33 msec  D America Online Transit Data Network US  139.67 msec  -0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Verizon US  140.00 msec  -0.00%   -0.33 msec  D Yahoo US  141.67 msec  -0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Telia US  143.00 msec  -0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Global Crossing US  152.33 msec  -0.00%   -0.33 msec  D The Planet US  163.00 msec  -0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Savvis US  163.33 msec  -0.00%  +0.00 msec  D AT&T US  164.00 msec  -0.00%  +0.33 msec  D Softlayer US  166.33 msec  -0.00%  +0.33 msec  D Rackspace US  171.00 msec  -0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Bell Canada  171.33 msec  -0.00%  +0.67 msec  D Qwest US  174.33 msec  -0.00%  +0.33 msec  D TW Telecom US  183.33 msec  -0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Level 3 US  185.00 msec  -0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Allstream US  185.67 msec  -0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Tata Communications US  186.33 msec  -0.00%  +0.67 msec  D AboveNet US  191.33 msec  -0.00%  +5.00 msec  D Dreamhost US  199.00 msec  -0.00%   -0.33 msec  D XO Communications US  202.67 msec  -0.00%  +0.67 msec  E Hurricane Electric US  204.33 msec  -0.00%  +0.33 msec  E Cogent Germany  223.33 msec  -0.00%  +0.67 msec  E Isnet South Africa  227.67 msec  -0.00%   -2.00 msec  E ChinaNet China  303.50 msec  33.33%  +0.50 msec  F PCCW Hong Kong  322.00 msec  -0.00%  +1.00 msec  F Pacnet Signapore  326.33 msec  -0.00%   -0.33 msec  F NTT Communicatons Japan  332.33 msec  -0.00%  +8.00 msec  F Maxnet New Zealand  334.33 msec  -0.00%  +0.67 msec  F AboveNet Japan  338.00 msec  -0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Optus Australia  357.67 msec  -0.00%   -0.33 msec  F Telstra Australia  381.33 msec  -0.00%   -0.33 msec  F *Group sum*  *9545.50 msec*    *Group average*  *130.76 msec*  *0.46%*   *D*



*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





K-Play Germany  57.67 msec  -0.00%  +0.00 msec  B GS-NET Netherlands  59.33 msec  -0.00%  +0.33 msec  B NGI Italy  59.33 msec  -0.00%  +0.33 msec  B Multiplay UK  59.67 msec  -0.00%  +1.00 msec  B Clanhost Netherlands  61.67 msec  -0.00%  +1.00 msec  B GC-Server Germany  61.67 msec  -0.00%  +0.00 msec  B ServerFFS Netherlands  64.67 msec  -0.00%  +1.67 msec  B Jolt UK  64.67 msec  -0.00%   -0.67 msec  B Bigpoint Germany  65.33 msec  -0.00%  +0.33 msec  B NGZ-Server Germany  67.33 msec  -0.00%  +0.33 msec  B Esport-Servers Germany  67.67 msec  -0.00%  +0.33 msec  B G-Portal Germany  68.33 msec  -0.00%  +0.33 msec  B 247CS Germany  71.33 msec  -0.00%  +0.33 msec  B Fastweb Italy  73.33 msec  -0.00%  +0.33 msec  B LB-Server Germany  77.67 msec  -0.00%  +0.33 msec  C Dataplex Hungary  85.67 msec  -0.00%  +0.00 msec  C RDSNET Romania  90.67 msec  -0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Gameservers US  144.67 msec  -0.00%  +0.00 msec  D EA US  166.00 msec  -0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Valve US  209.33 msec  -0.00%  +0.33 msec  E *Group sum*  *1676.00 msec*    *Group average*  *83.80 msec*  *-0.00%*   *C*

----------


## flamelab

:Badmood:  :Banned:  :Banned:  :Banned:  :Badmood: 

*Spoiler:*




 :Razz:

----------


## treli@ris

Βγες στο μπαλκονι, θα σου τραβηξω cat8 για σιγουρια  :Crazy:

----------


## mob

*ISP  OTEnet S.A. - IP 79.131 xxxxx - BBRAS 80.106.108.20 - Network   79.131.0.0/16* *Network Advertised via * *OTEGlobe Backbone AS*Test date and time is Τετάρτη 10-11-2010 and time 10:02:58 - script ver 1.1 f download*Microsoft Windows 7 Professional    - 2 Threads(2 CPUs), List by Someonefromhell, v0.50* *   DNS Server: 195.170.0.1    DNS Server: fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1    DNS Server: fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1 resolve in 15.1672 ms - NIC    0 Mbps**Time to fetch webpage 1,11 seconds - Upload speed:  744.00 kb/s - Fast Path* 
prepend info

*Spoiler:*





 no prepending




Ping results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





*MOS (mean opinion score), is scaled from 5=best to 1=worst*
*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  12.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Wind  11.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40On Telecoms  12 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Vivodi  11.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Forthnet  11 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,40OTE  11.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  A  UP  4,40Netone  12.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  UP  4,40NTUA@GRNET  11 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Vodafone  11.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Orange Business Hellas  12 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Verizon Hellas  132.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,33Cyta Hellas  12.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40*Total ping time is*  261.75 ms     




*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





DE-CIX  68.25 ms  0 %  -10 ms  B  UP  4,38AMS-IX  66.5 ms  0 %  6 ms  B  DOWN  4,36LINX  69.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37NL-IX  83.5 ms  0 %  4 ms  C  UP  4,35RIPN@MSK-IX  118 ms  0 %  19 ms  C  UP  4,30ESPANIX  91 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36MIX  65.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37PANAP  67.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Akamai  11 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Cachefly  76 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36Google CDN  78 ms  0 %  17 ms  C  UP  4,34Google CDN  58.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Google CDN  58.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Yahoo US  150 ms  0 %  -2 ms  D  UP  4,32AT&T US  155.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,30Global Crossing US  178.75 ms  0 %  27 ms  D  DOWN  4,06Level 3 US  195.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,19Telia US  143.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  DOWN  4,32Qwest US  181.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,22Tata Communications US  188.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,20Verizon US  147.75 ms  0 %  -3 ms  D  UP  4,32Savvis US  170.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  UP  4,25America Online Transit Data Network US  143.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  DOWN  4,32Cogent Communications US  147.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,32Hurricane Electric US  215.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  E  DOWN  4,13AboveNet US  209.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  DOWN  4,14XO Communications US  208 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  DOWN  4,14Sprint Nextel US  142.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,32Allstream US  197 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,18TW Telecom US  192 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,20Deutche Telecom Germany  86 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36Global Crossing Germany  85.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,36Cogent Germany  229.75 ms  0 %  -3 ms  E  UP  4,09Telia Germany  61.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Level 3 Germany  75.25 ms  0 %  35 ms  C  UP  4,32Tata Communications Germany  56 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Savvis Germany  68 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37Cable&Wireless Germany  62.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37PCCW Germany  68.5 ms  0 %  7 ms  B  DOWN  4,36NTT Communications UK  64.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  UP  4,37America Online Transit Data Network UK  69.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37Tinet UK  86.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36GEANT UK  96.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,35British Telecom UK  66.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,37Hurricane Electric UK  73.25 ms  0 %  -2 ms  B  UP  4,37Tinet Netherlands  66.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  B  DOWN  4,37AboveNet Netherlands  64.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Wanadoo Netherlands  64 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37GEANT Netherlands  69 ms  0 %  -30 ms  B  UP  4,40Opentransit France  64 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Sprint Nextel France  84.5 ms  0 %  10 ms  C  UP  4,35Seabone Italy  92 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Infostrada Italy  83.25 ms  0 %  -2 ms  C  UP  4,36Telstra Australia  403 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  UP  3,30Optus Australia  378 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  DOWN  3,42NTT Communicatons Japan  322 ms  0 %  -5 ms  F  DOWN  3,73AboveNet Japan  360.25 ms  0 %  -25 ms  F  UP  3,74Verizon Chech  70.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37ChinaNet China  247.5 ms  25 %   -1 ms  E  UP  1,17PCCW Hong Kong  344.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  DOWN  3,58Pacnet Signapore  328.5 ms  0 %  4 ms  F  DOWN  3,62Isnet South Africa  252.75 ms  0 %  13 ms  F  UP  3,88Maxnet New Zealand  451 ms  0 %  -134 ms  F  UP  4,23Bell Canada  161 ms  0 %  -2 ms  D  UP  4,30Leaseweb Netherlands  68 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37The Planet US  163.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  DOWN  4,29Softlayer US  185.25 ms  0 %  -2 ms  D  UP  4,23Dreamhost US  204 ms  0 %  -2 ms  E  DOWN  4,17Rackspace US  169.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  DOWN  4,27Serverloft Germany  55.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,38Host-Europe Germany  70.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Hetzner Germany  60.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37OVH  71.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37*Total ping time is*  10084 ms     




*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGI Italy  71.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  DOWN  4,36Fastweb Italy  78.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36NGZ-Server Germany  59.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37K-Play Germany  68 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37GC-Server Germany  66.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37247CS Germany  65.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37Esport-Servers Germany  64.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,37LB-Server Germany  78 ms  0 %  -7 ms  C  DOWN  4,37G-Portal Germany  62.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Jolt UK  74.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,36Multiplay UK  67.25 ms  0 %  -8 ms  B  UP  4,38ServerFFS Netherlands  67 ms  0 %  4 ms  B  UP  4,36GS-NET Netherlands  68.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Clanhost Netherlands  71.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,37RDSNET Romania  93.25 ms  0 %  -3 ms  C  UP  4,36Dataplex Hungary  79.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36EA US  181.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,23Valve US  209.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  DOWN  4,14Gameservers US  138.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,33Bigpoint Germany  62.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37*Total ping time is*  1729.25 ms     



*Total ping time is* *12075 ms*  12  40  17  21  7  8Greek servers  261.75  23,80 msInternational servers  10084  140,06 msGameservers  1729.25  91,01 ms



*Total ping time is* *12075 ms* *115,00 ms**Packet loss 0,26 %* 


Speedtest results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





Test date and time is Τετάρτη 10-11-2010 and time 10:04:37Free Fr   0,51Mirrorservice   0,50Apple   2,05Nvidia   2,05Microsoft   1,00LeaseWeb   1,34ServerBoost   1,47ThinkBroadband   1,00Cachefly   1,66Ovh   0,65UoCrete   1,94Forthnet   1,94Otenet   1,87RootBSD   0,42



Detailed results for multihosts(Line capacity)

*Spoiler:*





 Host list by Someonefromhellftp://ftp.free.fr/ 0.25 MB/sftp://ftp.ovh.net/ 0.15 MB/sftp://ftp.hosteurope.de/ 0.1 MB/sftp://mirror.leaseweb.com/ 0.25 MB/sftp://ftp.sunet.se/ 0.2 MB/sftp://ftp.mirrorservice.org/ 0.15 MB/sftp://ftp.uni-kl.de/ 0.15 MB/sftp://ftp.funet.fi/ 0.2 MB/sftp://ftp5.gwdg.de/ 0.2 MB/sftp://mirror.sov.uk.goscomb.net/ 0.05 MB/s



*Average speed for 14 hosts*  1,31 MB/s  10 Mbps *Line speed for 10 hosts (Line Capacity)*  1,70 MB/s  14 Mbps

----------


## treli@ris

Symmetric  :Razz: 

*ISP  OTEnet S.A. - IP 79.130 xxxxx - BBRAS 80.106.108.51 - Network * *Network Advertised via * Test date and time is Τετάρτη 10-11-2010 and time 10:46:52 - script ver 1.1 f download*Microsoft Windows 7 Professional    - 2 Threads(4 CPUs), List by Someonefromhell, v0.50* *   DNS Server: 192.168.1.254 resolve in 12.635 ms - NIC Marvell Yukon 88E8056 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller 100 Mbps**Time to fetch webpage 0,99 seconds - Upload speed:  780.00 kb/s - Fast Path* 
prepend info

*Spoiler:*





 no prepending




Ping results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





*MOS (mean opinion score), is scaled from 5=best to 1=worst*
*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  8.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  UP  4,40Wind  7.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40On Telecoms  8 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Vivodi  7.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  UP  4,40Forthnet  7.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40OTE  7 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Netone  8.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  UP  4,40NTUA@GRNET  7.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Vodafone  7.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Orange Business Hellas  8 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Verizon Hellas  124.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,33Cyta Hellas  8 ms  0 %  2 ms  A  DOWN  4,40*Total ping time is*  210 ms     




*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





DE-CIX  55.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37AMS-IX  58 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37LINX  56.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  UP  4,37NL-IX  66.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37RIPN@MSK-IX  106.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,34ESPANIX  84 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  DOWN  4,36MIX  73.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,37PANAP  62.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Akamai  7.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  A  UP  4,40Cachefly  68.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37Google CDN  69.5 ms  0 %  29 ms  B  UP  4,33Google CDN  58.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Google CDN  58.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Yahoo US  144.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,32AT&T US  165 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,27Global Crossing US  152.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,31Level 3 US  185.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,22Telia US  143.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,32Qwest US  174.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,24Tata Communications US  186 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,21Verizon US  141.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,32Savvis US  163 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  DOWN  4,29America Online Transit Data Network US  143.5 ms  0 %  -7 ms  D  DOWN  4,33Cogent Communications US  134.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  DOWN  4,33Hurricane Electric US  204 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  UP  4,16AboveNet US  191.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,19XO Communications US  202.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  E  DOWN  4,18Sprint Nextel US  129.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,33Allstream US  186 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  DOWN  4,20TW Telecom US  193 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  DOWN  4,18Deutche Telecom Germany  67 ms  0 %  -10 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Global Crossing Germany  143.5 ms  0 %  156 ms  D  UP  3,03Cogent Germany  222.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  UP  4,09Telia Germany  61.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Level 3 Germany  60.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Tata Communications Germany  53.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Savvis Germany  63 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Cable&Wireless Germany  67.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  B  DOWN  4,37PCCW Germany  73 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37NTT Communications UK  77.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36America Online Transit Data Network UK  65 ms  0 %  5 ms  B  UP  4,36Tinet UK  72 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  UP  4,36GEANT UK  440.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  UP  3,11British Telecom UK  63.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Hurricane Electric UK  68.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37Tinet Netherlands  69 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37AboveNet Netherlands  61.5 ms  0 %  -10 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Wanadoo Netherlands  61.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37GEANT Netherlands  85.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Opentransit France  61.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Sprint Nextel France  63.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Seabone Italy  84 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36Infostrada Italy  78.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Telstra Australia  381 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  UP  3,41Optus Australia  356.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  F  DOWN  3,51NTT Communicatons Japan  325 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  DOWN  3,68AboveNet Japan  338.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  UP  3,61Verizon Chech  67 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37ChinaNet China  226.75 ms  25 %   -236 ms  E  DOWN  1,90PCCW Hong Kong  321.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  F  DOWN  3,67Pacnet Signapore  326.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  UP  3,67Isnet South Africa  223.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  E  DOWN  4,10Maxnet New Zealand  334.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  UP  3,63Bell Canada  171 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  UP  4,25Leaseweb Netherlands  63 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37The Planet US  163 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,28Softlayer US  169.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,26Dreamhost US  198.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,18Rackspace US  171.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,26Serverloft Germany  58.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Host-Europe Germany  75.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36Hetzner Germany  71.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37OVH  62.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37*Total ping time is*  9934 ms     




*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGI Italy  59.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Fastweb Italy  74 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37NGZ-Server Germany  67.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37K-Play Germany  57.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  DOWN  4,37GC-Server Germany  61.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37247CS Germany  72 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37Esport-Servers Germany  67.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37LB-Server Germany  79.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36G-Portal Germany  82.75 ms  0 %  21 ms  C  UP  4,33Jolt UK  63.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  UP  4,37Multiplay UK  59.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37ServerFFS Netherlands  65.75 ms  0 %  4 ms  B  UP  4,37GS-NET Netherlands  60 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Clanhost Netherlands  61.5 ms  0 %  3 ms  B  DOWN  4,37RDSNET Romania  90.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,35Dataplex Hungary  86.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36EA US  166 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,27Valve US  208.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  E  DOWN  4,13Gameservers US  145 ms  0 %  4 ms  D  UP  4,31Bigpoint Germany  65.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37*Total ping time is*  1695.25 ms     



*Total ping time is* *11839.25 ms*  12  44  12  23  6  8Greek servers  210  19,09 msInternational servers  9934  137,97 msGameservers  1695.25  89,22 ms



*Total ping time is* *11839.25 ms* *112,75 ms**Packet loss 0,26 %* 


Speedtest results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





Test date and time is Τετάρτη 10-11-2010 and time 10:48:38Free Fr   2,37Mirrorservice   1,22Apple   2,26Nvidia   2,89Microsoft   1,40LeaseWeb   2,52ServerBoost   2,39ThinkBroadband   2,31Cachefly   2,53Ovh   2,25UoCrete   2,78Forthnet   2,87Otenet   2,81RootBSD   0,89



Detailed results for multihosts(Line capacity)

*Spoiler:*





 Host list by Someonefromhellftp://ftp.free.fr/ 0.25 MB/sftp://ftp.ovh.net/ 0.3 MB/sftp://ftp.hosteurope.de/ 0.4 MB/sftp://mirror.leaseweb.com/ 0.4 MB/sftp://ftp.sunet.se/ 0.15 MB/sftp://ftp.mirrorservice.org/ 0 MB/sftp://ftp.uni-kl.de/ 0.3 MB/sftp://ftp.funet.fi/ 0.35 MB/sftp://ftp5.gwdg.de/ 0.15 MB/sftp://mirror.sov.uk.goscomb.net/ 0.05 MB/s



*Average speed for 14 hosts*  2,25 MB/s  18 Mbps *Line speed for 10 hosts (Line Capacity)*  2,35 MB/s  19 Mbps

----------


## mob

Σταμάτα να ποστάρεις από κάτω μου, κάνω τη σύγκριση και δε κερδίζω πουθενά

*Spoiler:*




			εναλλακτική να βάλεις μονοπύρηνη CPU   :Razz:

----------


## nio25

Hostlist version  201010101912 by Someonefromhell, v0.50  Host OS & no. of CPUs  Windows 7 x64 - 2 CPU cores BBRAS  loopback2004.med01.dsl.hol.gr [62.38.0.170]  WAN IP  79.167.xxx.xxx ISP & network  Hellas OnLine Electronic Communications S.A. - 79.167.0.0/16  Advertised via  [coming soon!] Test mode  All tests  Total test duration  182.656 sec Pings per host  4  Ping threads  4 Hosts alive  105 / 105  *Avg. latency*  *144.652 msec* Downloads ran for  10 sec each  *Max. speed*  *8.27 Mbps or 1.03 MB/sec* 
   

*Detailed ping results*

*Spoiler:*





*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  25.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Cyta Hellas  25.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Forthnet  26.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  A OTE  26.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Wind  27.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  A Orange Business Hellas  27.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A NTUA@GRNET  27.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  A Vivodi  27.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Netone  27.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A On Telecoms  27.50 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  A Vodafone  29.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  A Verizon Hellas  147.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D *Group sum*  *443.75 msec*    *Group average*  *36.98 msec*  *0.00%*   *B*



*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Akamai  26.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  A Cachefly  80.25 msec  0.00%  +3.25 msec  C OVH  80.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C PCCW Germany  81.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C AMS-IX  83.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C AboveNet Netherlands  83.00 msec  0.00%   -1.00 msec  C Seabone Italy  85.00 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  C LINX  86.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Google CDN  88.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Hetzner Germany  88.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C DE-CIX  89.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C NL-IX  90.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C GEANT Netherlands  91.00 msec  0.00%   -4.00 msec  C Tata Communications Germany  91.00 msec  0.00%  +4.25 msec  C Google CDN  91.25 msec  0.00%   -5.75 msec  C British Telecom UK  91.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C Global Crossing Germany  95.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Google CDN  96.00 msec  0.00%   -1.50 msec  C GEANT UK  96.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Telia Germany  97.00 msec  0.00%   -3.00 msec  C Tinet Netherlands  97.25 msec  0.00%  +3.25 msec  C Tinet UK  98.00 msec  0.00%  +4.00 msec  C Verizon Chech  100.25 msec  0.00%   -3.25 msec  C Wanadoo Netherlands  104.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Opentransit France  105.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Infostrada Italy  105.75 msec  0.00%  +4.50 msec  C Deutche Telecom Germany  110.50 msec  0.00%  +6.00 msec  C Sprint Nextel France  110.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C MIX  111.50 msec  0.00%  +3.25 msec  C Hurricane Electric UK  111.75 msec  0.00%   -1.25 msec  C Serverloft Germany  112.75 msec  0.00%   -4.00 msec  C Leaseweb Netherlands  113.50 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  C Savvis Germany  114.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C NTT Communications UK  115.25 msec  0.00%  +1.75 msec  C PANAP  115.50 msec  0.00%  +1.75 msec  C Host-Europe Germany  116.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C ESPANIX  117.25 msec  0.00%  +3.25 msec  C America Online Transit Data Network UK  122.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C Level 3 Germany  124.25 msec  0.00%  +7.00 msec  C Cable&Wireless Germany  128.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D RIPN@MSK-IX  135.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Telia US  164.00 msec  0.00%   -1.00 msec  D America Online Transit Data Network US  170.50 msec  0.00%  +3.25 msec  D Yahoo US  181.75 msec  0.00%  +3.25 msec  D Verizon US  182.00 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  D Cogent Communications US  185.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D AT&T US  188.00 msec  0.00%  +3.00 msec  D Cogent Germany  194.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Sprint Nextel US  195.75 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  D Savvis US  196.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Allstream US  202.75 msec  0.00%   -1.00 msec  E Qwest US  210.25 msec  0.00%   -3.00 msec  E The Planet US  217.25 msec  0.00%  +2.75 msec  E Softlayer US  219.00 msec  0.00%   -4.75 msec  E TW Telecom US  222.00 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  E Global Crossing US  223.50 msec  0.00%   -1.25 msec  E Level 3 US  228.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Rackspace US  229.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E Bell Canada  231.75 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  E Hurricane Electric US  239.00 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  E XO Communications US  243.25 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  E Tata Communications US  248.25 msec  0.00%  +3.25 msec  E Dreamhost US  258.50 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  F PCCW Hong Kong  266.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F AboveNet US  272.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  F Isnet South Africa  294.00 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  F AboveNet Japan  370.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F NTT Communicatons Japan  393.00 msec  0.00%   -5.75 msec  F Optus Australia  405.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Telstra Australia  411.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Pacnet Signapore  418.00 msec  0.00%  +1.50 msec  F ChinaNet China  425.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  F Maxnet New Zealand  459.00 msec  0.00%   -4.25 msec  F *Group sum*  *12425.75 msec*    *Group average*  *170.22 msec*  *0.00%*   *D*



*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





247CS Germany  78.25 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  C NGZ-Server Germany  82.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C Clanhost Netherlands  82.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C K-Play Germany  86.75 msec  0.00%  +3.00 msec  C Jolt UK  89.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C ServerFFS Netherlands  89.75 msec  0.00%   -3.00 msec  C G-Portal Germany  96.75 msec  0.00%  +4.00 msec  C Fastweb Italy  97.00 msec  0.00%  +1.50 msec  C Esport-Servers Germany  97.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C LB-Server Germany  99.25 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  C Bigpoint Germany  100.75 msec  0.00%  +3.25 msec  C GC-Server Germany  102.75 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  C GS-NET Netherlands  106.00 msec  0.00%   -3.00 msec  C Dataplex Hungary  106.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Multiplay UK  108.00 msec  0.00%  +3.00 msec  C NGI Italy  123.50 msec  0.00%  +3.25 msec  C RDSNET Romania  125.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D Gameservers US  165.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D EA US  214.25 msec  0.00%  +4.50 msec  E Valve US  266.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  F *Group sum*  *2319.00 msec*    *Group average*  *115.95 msec*  *0.00%*   *C*

----------


## Ntalton

Hostlist version  201010101912 by Someonefromhell, v0.50  Host OS & no. of CPUs  Windows XP x86 - 2 CPU cores BBRAS  loopback2004.med01.dsl.hol.gr [62.38.0.170]  WAN IP  91.138.xxx.xxx ISP & network  Hellas OnLine Electronic Communications S.A. - 91.138.128.0/17  Advertised via  [coming soon!] Test mode  All tests  Total test duration  162.641 sec Pings per host  4  Ping threads  4 Hosts alive  105 / 105  *Avg. latency*  *151.686 msec* Downloads ran for  10 sec each  *Max. speed*  *7.52 Mbps or 0.94 MB/sec* 
   

*Detailed ping results*

*Spoiler:*





*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





OTE  23.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  A Forthnet  24.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  A NTUA@GRNET  24.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Hellas Online  24.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Wind  24.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  A Orange Business Hellas  24.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Cyta Hellas  24.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  A Vivodi  25.00 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  A On Telecoms  25.50 msec  0.00%   -1.25 msec  A Netone  25.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  A Vodafone  27.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Verizon Hellas  177.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D *Group sum*  *450.25 msec*    *Group average*  *37.52 msec*  *0.00%*   *B*



*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Google CDN  73.00 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  B Level 3 Germany  73.25 msec  0.00%   -2.25 msec  B Telia Germany  79.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C DE-CIX  80.75 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  C Google CDN  81.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C Google CDN  91.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C GEANT UK  93.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Tinet Netherlands  93.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C PCCW Germany  93.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C British Telecom UK  94.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C America Online Transit Data Network UK  94.75 msec  0.00%   -1.75 msec  C Tata Communications Germany  95.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Global Crossing Germany  95.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Cable&Wireless Germany  98.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C Host-Europe Germany  98.25 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  C NL-IX  99.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C AMS-IX  100.00 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  C Serverloft Germany  100.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C GEANT Netherlands  100.75 msec  0.00%  +1.50 msec  C Tinet UK  102.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C Akamai  104.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C LINX  105.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Cachefly  106.50 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  C MIX  109.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C Infostrada Italy  111.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C Sprint Nextel France  112.75 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  C OVH  115.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Hetzner Germany  117.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C PANAP  121.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Opentransit France  121.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Hurricane Electric UK  122.25 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  C ESPANIX  123.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Savvis Germany  125.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D NTT Communications UK  125.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Verizon Chech  125.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D Deutche Telecom Germany  132.00 msec  0.00%  +3.25 msec  D Seabone Italy  141.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Leaseweb Netherlands  143.50 msec  0.00%   -1.50 msec  D Wanadoo Netherlands  147.25 msec  0.00%   -2.25 msec  D Sprint Nextel US  165.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D America Online Transit Data Network US  176.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D Verizon US  177.25 msec  0.00%   -2.75 msec  D Cogent Communications US  184.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D Yahoo US  186.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Telia US  186.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Rackspace US  196.00 msec  25.00%  +3.67 msec  D RIPN@MSK-IX  196.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Allstream US  202.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E Level 3 US  202.75 msec  0.00%   -1.75 msec  E Savvis US  205.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Global Crossing US  205.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  E AT&T US  206.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E TW Telecom US  209.25 msec  0.00%  +2.00 msec  E Softlayer US  211.00 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  E Qwest US  223.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E The Planet US  232.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  E Tata Communications US  235.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  E XO Communications US  235.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Dreamhost US  256.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F Bell Canada  258.75 msec  0.00%  +2.50 msec  F Hurricane Electric US  262.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  F AboveNet Netherlands  267.50 msec  0.00%  +2.25 msec  F AboveNet US  271.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Cogent Germany  285.75 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  F PCCW Hong Kong  291.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F Isnet South Africa  298.75 msec  0.00%   -1.00 msec  F Maxnet New Zealand  371.25 msec  0.00%  +4.25 msec  F NTT Communicatons Japan  374.25 msec  0.00%  +4.75 msec  F AboveNet Japan  392.25 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  F Optus Australia  393.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F ChinaNet China  411.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Telstra Australia  414.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F Pacnet Signapore  423.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F *Group sum*  *12960.25 msec*    *Group average*  *177.54 msec*  *0.34%*   *D*



*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





K-Play Germany  82.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Clanhost Netherlands  86.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C ServerFFS Netherlands  86.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C LB-Server Germany  88.25 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  C Bigpoint Germany  95.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Esport-Servers Germany  101.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Fastweb Italy  102.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C 247CS Germany  102.00 msec  0.00%   -2.00 msec  C G-Portal Germany  102.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Multiplay UK  103.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Jolt UK  108.00 msec  25.00%   -0.33 msec  C GC-Server Germany  108.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C NGI Italy  115.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C NGZ-Server Germany  120.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C RDSNET Romania  129.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D GS-NET Netherlands  152.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D Gameservers US  175.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D EA US  199.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Dataplex Hungary  204.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Valve US  252.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F *Group sum*  *2516.50 msec*    *Group average*  *125.83 msec*  *1.25%*   *D*

----------


## arial

Hostlist version  201010101912 by Someonefromhell, v0.50  Host OS & no. of CPUs  Windows XP x86 - 2 CPU cores BBRAS  loopback2004.med01.dsl.hol.gr [62.38.0.170]  WAN IP  79.167.xxx.xxx ISP & network  Hellas OnLine Electronic Communications S.A. - 79.167.0.0/16  Advertised via  [coming soon!] Test mode  All tests  Total test duration  164.594 sec Pings per host  4  Ping threads  4 Hosts alive  105 / 105  *Avg. latency*  *145.615 msec* Downloads ran for  10 sec each  *Max. speed*  *14.78 Mbps or 1.85 MB/sec* 
   

*Detailed ping results*

*Spoiler:*





*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Cyta Hellas  23.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Forthnet  23.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A NTUA@GRNET  24.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Netone  24.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A OTE  24.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Orange Business Hellas  25.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  A Vodafone  26.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  A Hellas Online  27.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Wind  28.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Vivodi  29.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  A On Telecoms  29.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  A Verizon Hellas  158.25 msec  0.00%   -4.00 msec  D *Group sum*  *443.75 msec*    *Group average*  *36.98 msec*  *0.00%*   *B*



*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Seabone Italy  67.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B Global Crossing Germany  78.25 msec  0.00%  +1.50 msec  C Serverloft Germany  78.50 msec  0.00%   -4.50 msec  C OVH  84.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Level 3 Germany  85.50 msec  0.00%   -1.00 msec  C Opentransit France  88.00 msec  0.00%   -3.75 msec  C America Online Transit Data Network UK  88.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C Tinet Netherlands  89.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C Telia Germany  89.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C DE-CIX  89.75 msec  0.00%   -4.25 msec  C Cogent Germany  92.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C AMS-IX  95.50 msec  0.00%   -4.50 msec  C NTT Communications UK  96.50 msec  0.00%  +4.25 msec  C British Telecom UK  97.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C Google CDN  97.75 msec  0.00%   -1.25 msec  C PANAP  99.50 msec  0.00%  +4.00 msec  C Google CDN  100.50 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  C Infostrada Italy  100.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C Akamai  101.00 msec  0.00%  +3.50 msec  C NL-IX  101.75 msec  0.00%   -1.50 msec  C GEANT Netherlands  102.00 msec  0.00%   -3.75 msec  C LINX  102.25 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  C Cable&Wireless Germany  103.25 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  C Verizon Chech  104.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Hurricane Electric UK  104.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C MIX  105.25 msec  0.00%   -2.00 msec  C GEANT UK  107.50 msec  0.00%   -4.00 msec  C Host-Europe Germany  107.50 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  C Wanadoo Netherlands  108.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Deutche Telecom Germany  109.00 msec  0.00%  +3.50 msec  C Cachefly  109.00 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  C Leaseweb Netherlands  115.50 msec  0.00%  +2.75 msec  C Sprint Nextel France  116.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C PCCW Germany  117.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C Hetzner Germany  117.75 msec  0.00%   -4.00 msec  C Savvis Germany  118.25 msec  0.00%  +4.00 msec  C Tata Communications Germany  123.25 msec  0.00%   -4.25 msec  C Google CDN  125.50 msec  0.00%   -7.75 msec  D Tinet UK  133.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D RIPN@MSK-IX  138.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D ESPANIX  147.50 msec  0.00%  +5.25 msec  D Yahoo US  167.75 msec  0.00%   -3.25 msec  D Verizon US  176.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Telia US  179.50 msec  0.00%   -3.50 msec  D America Online Transit Data Network US  181.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Cogent Communications US  188.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D AT&T US  190.00 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  D Qwest US  190.25 msec  0.00%  +3.75 msec  D AboveNet Netherlands  191.50 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  D Sprint Nextel US  191.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Allstream US  197.00 msec  0.00%   -1.00 msec  D Global Crossing US  198.50 msec  0.00%   -4.75 msec  D Savvis US  202.67 msec  25.00%   -1.00 msec  E Level 3 US  209.67 msec  25.00%   -0.67 msec  E The Planet US  211.00 msec  50.00%   -1.00 msec  E Softlayer US  222.00 msec  0.00%  +6.00 msec  E TW Telecom US  225.75 msec  0.00%  +4.00 msec  E Rackspace US  228.25 msec  0.00%  +3.00 msec  E Hurricane Electric US  240.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  E Dreamhost US  246.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  E Tata Communications US  251.00 msec  0.00%  +3.75 msec  F XO Communications US  253.00 msec  0.00%   -4.75 msec  F AboveNet US  261.75 msec  0.00%   -4.25 msec  F Bell Canada  264.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Isnet South Africa  278.00 msec  0.00%   -4.00 msec  F PCCW Hong Kong  323.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F NTT Communicatons Japan  360.75 msec  0.00%  +4.00 msec  F Maxnet New Zealand  365.75 msec  0.00%  +4.00 msec  F AboveNet Japan  391.00 msec  0.00%  +1.75 msec  F Telstra Australia  396.25 msec  0.00%   -1.00 msec  F ChinaNet China  421.00 msec  25.00%  +1.00 msec  F Optus Australia  427.75 msec  0.00%  +2.00 msec  F Pacnet Signapore  435.25 msec  0.00%   -4.25 msec  F *Group sum*  *12505.58 msec*    *Group average*  *171.31 msec*  *1.71%*   *D*



*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





247CS Germany  83.25 msec  0.00%   -5.25 msec  C Esport-Servers Germany  88.00 msec  0.00%  +3.00 msec  C Clanhost Netherlands  88.25 msec  0.00%   -4.00 msec  C ServerFFS Netherlands  89.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C K-Play Germany  89.50 msec  0.00%   -4.25 msec  C G-Portal Germany  90.00 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  C LB-Server Germany  90.50 msec  0.00%   -5.25 msec  C NGI Italy  90.75 msec  0.00%   -4.50 msec  C Bigpoint Germany  92.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C Multiplay UK  94.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Fastweb Italy  96.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C NGZ-Server Germany  102.25 msec  0.00%  +2.25 msec  C Dataplex Hungary  104.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C GC-Server Germany  104.75 msec  0.00%  +2.25 msec  C Jolt UK  110.75 msec  0.00%   -6.25 msec  C RDSNET Romania  124.75 msec  0.00%  +1.50 msec  C GS-NET Netherlands  127.25 msec  0.00%  +6.75 msec  D Gameservers US  189.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D EA US  222.75 msec  0.00%   -1.75 msec  E Valve US  263.00 msec  0.00%   -1.00 msec  F *Group sum*  *2340.25 msec*    *Group average*  *117.01 msec*  *0.00%*   *C*

----------


## Ntalton

Hostlist version  201010101912 by Someonefromhell, v0.50  Host OS & no. of CPUs  Windows XP x86 - 2 CPU cores BBRAS  loopback2004.med01.dsl.hol.gr [62.38.0.170]  WAN IP  91.138.xxx.xxx ISP & network  Hellas OnLine Electronic Communications S.A. - 91.138.128.0/17  Advertised via  [coming soon!] Test mode  All tests  Total test duration  171.781 sec Pings per host  4  Ping threads  4 Hosts alive  105 / 105  *Avg. latency*  *158.513 msec* Downloads ran for  10 sec each  *Max. speed*  *4.38 Mbps or 0.55 MB/sec* 
   

*Detailed ping results*

*Spoiler:*





*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  26.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Forthnet  27.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  A Netone  27.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A NTUA@GRNET  28.25 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  A Vivodi  29.25 msec  0.00%   -1.00 msec  A On Telecoms  30.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B OTE  30.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Orange Business Hellas  32.00 msec  0.00%   -2.00 msec  B Wind  32.50 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  B Vodafone  32.67 msec  25.00%   -1.00 msec  B Cyta Hellas  38.75 msec  0.00%  +1.50 msec  B Verizon Hellas  183.00 msec  0.00%  +2.75 msec  D *Group sum*  *518.42 msec*    *Group average*  *43.20 msec*  *2.08%*   *B*



*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Akamai  36.25 msec  0.00%   -5.00 msec  B DE-CIX  86.00 msec  0.00%   -2.00 msec  C Google CDN  88.50 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  C Telia Germany  91.25 msec  0.00%   -5.25 msec  C Level 3 Germany  92.00 msec  0.00%   -6.00 msec  C PCCW Germany  97.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C Google CDN  98.75 msec  0.00%  +5.75 msec  C British Telecom UK  99.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C GEANT UK  99.00 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  C Tata Communications Germany  100.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C America Online Transit Data Network UK  101.25 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  C Deutche Telecom Germany  101.25 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  C Host-Europe Germany  102.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C Tinet Netherlands  103.00 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  C NL-IX  104.25 msec  0.00%   -1.50 msec  C Serverloft Germany  104.75 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  C Wanadoo Netherlands  105.00 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  C GEANT Netherlands  105.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C Cable&Wireless Germany  105.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C AMS-IX  106.00 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  C Leaseweb Netherlands  107.75 msec  0.00%   -1.50 msec  C Google CDN  113.00 msec  0.00%  +7.50 msec  C LINX  113.50 msec  0.00%  +2.00 msec  C Infostrada Italy  115.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Tinet UK  116.25 msec  0.00%   -3.75 msec  C Global Crossing Germany  116.50 msec  0.00%  +5.75 msec  C NTT Communications UK  116.75 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  C Sprint Nextel France  118.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C OVH  118.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C Hurricane Electric UK  121.00 msec  0.00%  +3.50 msec  C Hetzner Germany  121.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Opentransit France  123.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C MIX  123.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Verizon Chech  128.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Savvis Germany  129.75 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  D Cachefly  130.33 msec  25.00%  +3.33 msec  D PANAP  134.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Seabone Italy  152.25 msec  0.00%   -2.25 msec  D Verizon US  183.75 msec  0.00%  +1.50 msec  D America Online Transit Data Network US  185.50 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  D Cogent Communications US  191.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D Yahoo US  195.00 msec  0.00%   -1.00 msec  D ESPANIX  195.25 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  D Telia US  196.25 msec  0.00%   -1.75 msec  D Sprint Nextel US  197.25 msec  0.00%  +17.50 msec  D Rackspace US  197.75 msec  0.00%  +2.25 msec  D Global Crossing US  207.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E Allstream US  212.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E Savvis US  214.00 msec  0.00%  +2.00 msec  E AT&T US  214.00 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  E RIPN@MSK-IX  214.75 msec  0.00%   -2.00 msec  E TW Telecom US  220.00 msec  0.00%   -5.50 msec  E Softlayer US  226.75 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  E The Planet US  237.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  E Qwest US  251.25 msec  0.00%  +1.50 msec  F XO Communications US  255.00 msec  0.00%   -1.75 msec  F Hurricane Electric US  262.67 msec  25.00%   -0.33 msec  F Dreamhost US  264.00 msec  0.00%  +2.75 msec  F AboveNet Netherlands  270.50 msec  0.00%  +1.50 msec  F Bell Canada  276.75 msec  0.00%  +6.75 msec  F AboveNet US  277.50 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  F Tata Communications US  286.00 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  F Cogent Germany  292.00 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  F PCCW Hong Kong  295.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Level 3 US  296.25 msec  0.00%   -91.75 msec  F Isnet South Africa  299.75 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  F Maxnet New Zealand  367.25 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  F AboveNet Japan  395.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  F Optus Australia  398.50 msec  0.00%   -4.25 msec  F NTT Communicatons Japan  407.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F ChinaNet China  416.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F Pacnet Signapore  425.75 msec  0.00%   -1.00 msec  F Telstra Australia  429.25 msec  0.00%  +9.50 msec  F *Group sum*  *13581.75 msec*    *Group average*  *186.05 msec*  *0.68%*   *D*



*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





K-Play Germany  85.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C LB-Server Germany  87.25 msec  0.00%   -2.00 msec  C ServerFFS Netherlands  89.75 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  C Clanhost Netherlands  90.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Bigpoint Germany  99.00 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  C 247CS Germany  102.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C Fastweb Italy  104.75 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  C Esport-Servers Germany  105.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C G-Portal Germany  105.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Multiplay UK  105.75 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  C Jolt UK  110.25 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  C GC-Server Germany  112.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C GS-NET Netherlands  118.50 msec  0.00%  +2.25 msec  C NGI Italy  119.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C NGZ-Server Germany  125.50 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  D RDSNET Romania  135.75 msec  0.00%   -1.25 msec  D Gameservers US  167.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Dataplex Hungary  208.75 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  E EA US  216.25 msec  0.00%  +1.75 msec  E Valve US  254.25 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  F *Group sum*  *2543.75 msec*    *Group average*  *127.19 msec*  *0.00%*   *D*






Μια ζωη η Πατρα καταμπουκωμενη....

----------


## Mouse Potato

Hostlist version  201010101912 by Someonefromhell, v0.50  Host OS & no. of CPUs  Windows XP x86 - 4 CPU cores BBRAS  62.169.255.44  WAN IP  109.242.xxx.xxx ISP & network  TELLAS Telecommunication Services S.A. - 109.242.0.0/16  Advertised via  [coming soon!] Test mode  All tests  Total test duration  162.969 sec Pings per host  4  Ping threads  4 Hosts alive  105 / 105  *Avg. latency*  *115.948 msec* Downloads ran for  10 sec each  *Max. speed*  *13.86 Mbps or 1.73 MB/sec* 
   

*Detailed ping results*

*Spoiler:*





*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Wind  7.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  A NTUA@GRNET  7.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A OTE  8.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Orange Business Hellas  8.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Vivodi  9.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  A On Telecoms  9.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Netone  9.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Hellas Online  9.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Cyta Hellas  10.50 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  A Vodafone  41.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Forthnet  108.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Verizon Hellas  126.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D *Group sum*  *354.50 msec*    *Group average*  *29.54 msec*  *0.00%*   *A*



*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Infostrada Italy  30.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B MIX  46.25 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  B DE-CIX  52.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B Serverloft Germany  54.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Akamai  57.25 msec  0.00%   -1.25 msec  B Google CDN  58.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Google CDN  58.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B GEANT Netherlands  59.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B Host-Europe Germany  59.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Hetzner Germany  59.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Tata Communications Germany  60.00 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  B OVH  60.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Wanadoo Netherlands  60.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Deutche Telecom Germany  60.75 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  B PANAP  62.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Cogent Germany  63.33 msec  25.00%  +7.33 msec  B British Telecom UK  64.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B NL-IX  64.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Verizon Chech  65.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Global Crossing Germany  66.00 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  B Savvis Germany  66.25 msec  0.00%   -1.00 msec  B Tinet UK  66.25 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  B Cable&Wireless Germany  66.25 msec  0.00%   -1.50 msec  B GEANT UK  68.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B AboveNet Netherlands  68.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B LINX  68.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Cachefly  69.50 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  B AMS-IX  70.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B NTT Communications UK  70.50 msec  0.00%  +4.00 msec  B Google CDN  71.00 msec  0.00%   -7.00 msec  B Hurricane Electric UK  71.25 msec  0.00%   -1.00 msec  B Sprint Nextel France  74.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Tinet Netherlands  75.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C America Online Transit Data Network UK  76.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Leaseweb Netherlands  77.75 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  C Level 3 Germany  80.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C Opentransit France  83.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Seabone Italy  84.00 msec  0.00%  +2.25 msec  C Telia Germany  86.25 msec  0.00%  +6.00 msec  C PCCW Germany  98.50 msec  0.00%  +3.50 msec  C RIPN@MSK-IX  107.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Yahoo US  144.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Telia US  146.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Verizon US  147.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Sprint Nextel US  156.50 msec  0.00%  +14.50 msec  D Cogent Communications US  156.50 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  D Rackspace US  161.00 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  D Global Crossing US  162.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Savvis US  165.00 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  D Bell Canada  167.00 msec  75.00%  +0.00 msec  D AT&T US  169.25 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  D ESPANIX  182.00 msec  0.00%  +84.00 msec  D Softlayer US  183.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D America Online Transit Data Network US  183.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D TW Telecom US  189.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D The Planet US  190.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Tata Communications US  190.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D Allstream US  192.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Level 3 US  192.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D AboveNet US  197.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Hurricane Electric US  212.50 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  E Dreamhost US  214.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Isnet South Africa  226.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Qwest US  274.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F XO Communications US  306.75 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  F Maxnet New Zealand  338.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F AboveNet Japan  346.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F NTT Communicatons Japan  347.75 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  F Telstra Australia  357.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  F ChinaNet China  359.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  F PCCW Hong Kong  360.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Optus Australia  393.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  F Pacnet Signapore  408.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F *Group sum*  *10181.33 msec*    *Group average*  *139.47 msec*  *1.37%*   *D*



*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGI Italy  46.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Esport-Servers Germany  53.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Fastweb Italy  54.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B G-Portal Germany  54.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B K-Play Germany  55.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B 247CS Germany  55.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B LB-Server Germany  60.75 msec  0.00%   -3.50 msec  B NGZ-Server Germany  61.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Bigpoint Germany  61.75 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  B ServerFFS Netherlands  65.00 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  B Dataplex Hungary  67.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Jolt UK  73.50 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  B Clanhost Netherlands  73.50 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  B Multiplay UK  75.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C GC-Server Germany  75.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C GS-NET Netherlands  78.00 msec  25.00%   -1.33 msec  C RDSNET Romania  86.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Gameservers US  151.50 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  D EA US  162.75 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  D Valve US  228.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E *Group sum*  *1638.75 msec*    *Group average*  *81.94 msec*  *1.25%*   *C*

----------


## nnn

*ISP  FORTHnet SA - IP 194.21 xxxxx - BBRAS 194.219.231.114 - Network   194.219.0.0/16* *Network Advertised via * *Tinet SpA**Level 3 Communications**Telecom Italia Sparkle*Test date and time is Τετάρτη 10-11-2010 and time 21:13:40 - script ver 1.1 f download*Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium    - 2 Threads(2 CPUs), List by Someonefromhell, v0.50* *   DNS Server: 193.92.3.11 resolve in 26.4257 ms - NIC Dell Wireless 1390 WLAN Mini-Card 54 Mbps**Time to fetch webpage 1,48 seconds - Upload speed:  1.63 Mb/s - Interleaved* 
prepend info

*Spoiler:*






 no prepending





Ping results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





*MOS (mean opinion score), is scaled from 5=best to 1=worst*
*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  22.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,39Wind  117.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,34On Telecoms  23 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,39Vivodi  94.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35Forthnet  21.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,39OTE  22 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,39Netone  42.5 ms  0 %  -3 ms  B  DOWN  4,39NTUA@GRNET  21.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,39Vodafone  163.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,29Orange Business Hellas  140.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  D  UP  4,33Verizon Hellas  191.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,20Cyta Hellas  39.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  UP  4,38*Total ping time is*  899.5 ms     




*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





DE-CIX  127.75 ms  0 %  6 ms  D  UP  4,33AMS-IX  124.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,33LINX  84 ms  25 %   0 ms  C  DOWN  1,54NL-IX  101.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,35RIPN@MSK-IX  141 ms  0 %  -4 ms  D  UP  4,33ESPANIX  157.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,29MIX  85 ms  0 %  -14 ms  C  UP  4,37PANAP  129 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  DOWN  4,33Akamai  38.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,39Cachefly  76.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Google CDN  87.25 ms  0 %  18 ms  C  UP  4,34Google CDN  97.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35Google CDN  84.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Yahoo US  163.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,29AT&T US  181.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,23Global Crossing US  201.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  E  UP  4,15Level 3 US  279.25 ms  0 %  -15 ms  F  DOWN  4,00Telia US  229.75 ms  0 %  42 ms  E  DOWN  3,73Qwest US  291 ms  0 %  32 ms  F  UP  3,54Tata Communications US  304.5 ms  0 %  81 ms  F  UP  2,97Verizon US  180.25 ms  0 %  -6 ms  D  UP  4,27Savvis US  229.25 ms  0 %  -106 ms  E  DOWN  4,40America Online Transit Data Network US  185 ms  0 %  -28 ms  D  UP  4,33Cogent Communications US  184.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,21Hurricane Electric US  274 ms  0 %  -7 ms  F  DOWN  3,95AboveNet US  279 ms  0 %  -23 ms  F  DOWN  4,06XO Communications US  356.5 ms  0 %  -21 ms  F  DOWN  3,72Sprint Nextel US  171.5 ms  0 %  7 ms  D  UP  4,22Allstream US  276.5 ms  0 %  -28 ms  F  DOWN  4,10TW Telecom US  275.75 ms  0 %  -33 ms  F  DOWN  4,14Deutche Telecom Germany  134.25 ms  0 %  4 ms  D  DOWN  4,32Global Crossing Germany  78.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Cogent Germany  78.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Telia Germany  119 ms  0 %  6 ms  C  DOWN  4,33Level 3 Germany  123.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  DOWN  4,33Tata Communications Germany  120.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,34Savvis Germany  93.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Cable&Wireless Germany  86 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36PCCW Germany  74 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  DOWN  4,36NTT Communications UK  108.75 ms  0 %  4 ms  C  UP  4,34America Online Transit Data Network UK  132.25 ms  0 %  12 ms  D  UP  4,30Tinet UK  123.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,34GEANT UK  110.75 ms  0 %  5 ms  C  UP  4,34British Telecom UK  89.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Hurricane Electric UK  98.75 ms  0 %  -13 ms  C  DOWN  4,37Tinet Netherlands  103.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  C  UP  4,35AboveNet Netherlands  85 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36Wanadoo Netherlands  135.25 ms  0 %  -2 ms  D  DOWN  4,33GEANT Netherlands  85 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Opentransit France  129.25 ms  0 %  -3 ms  D  DOWN  4,34Sprint Nextel France  88 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Seabone Italy  56.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,38Infostrada Italy  100.25 ms  0 %  -6 ms  C  UP  4,36Telstra Australia  405.5 ms  0 %  65 ms  F  DOWN  2,61Optus Australia  463.75 ms  0 %  43 ms  F  DOWN  2,53NTT Communicatons Japan  398.25 ms  0 %  45 ms  F  DOWN  2,86AboveNet Japan  486.5 ms  0 %  -21 ms  F  UP  3,09Verizon Chech  90 ms  25 %   -14 ms  C  UP  1,56ChinaNet China  443 ms  0 %  -9 ms  F  UP  3,19PCCW Hong Kong  374.5 ms  0 %  -50 ms  F  UP  3,90Pacnet Signapore  483 ms  0 %  -20 ms  F  DOWN  3,09Isnet South Africa  402 ms  0 %  89 ms  F  DOWN  2,38Maxnet New Zealand  379.5 ms  0 %  21 ms  F  DOWN  3,21Bell Canada  284 ms  0 %  -31 ms  F  UP  4,10Leaseweb Netherlands  127.25 ms  0 %  7 ms  D  UP  4,32The Planet US  276.5 ms  0 %  -25 ms  F  UP  4,08Softlayer US  197.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  DOWN  4,19Dreamhost US  301 ms  0 %  82 ms  F  UP  2,98Rackspace US  214.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  E  UP  4,11Serverloft Germany  119.5 ms  0 %  5 ms  C  DOWN  4,33Host-Europe Germany  80.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Hetzner Germany  82.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36OVH  89.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  UP  4,35*Total ping time is*  13449.75 ms     




*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGI Italy  127.75 ms  0 %  5 ms  D  DOWN  4,33Fastweb Italy  75.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36NGZ-Server Germany  82 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36K-Play Germany  120.5 ms  0 %  4 ms  C  DOWN  4,33GC-Server Germany  96.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,35247CS Germany  83.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Esport-Servers Germany  118.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,34LB-Server Germany  85 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36G-Portal Germany  120.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,34Jolt UK  124.5 ms  0 %  4 ms  C  UP  4,33Multiplay UK  123.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,34ServerFFS Netherlands  127.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,33GS-NET Netherlands  96 ms  25 %   -1 ms  C  DOWN  1,53Clanhost Netherlands  127.25 ms  0 %  -3 ms  D  DOWN  4,34RDSNET Romania  109 ms  0 %  5 ms  C  DOWN  4,34Dataplex Hungary  138.5 ms  0 %  -11 ms  D  UP  4,34EA US  173.25 ms  25 %   23 ms  D  UP  1,25Valve US  283.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  UP  3,85Gameservers US  177.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  DOWN  4,25Bigpoint Germany  136 ms  0 %  -3 ms  D  UP  4,33*Total ping time is*  2527 ms     



*Total ping time is* *16876.25 ms*  5  5  44  26  4  21Greek servers  899.5  81,77 msInternational servers  13449.75  186,80 msGameservers  2527  133,00 ms



*Total ping time is* *16876.25 ms* *160,73 ms**Packet loss 1,05 %* 


Speedtest results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





Test date and time is Τετάρτη 10-11-2010 and time 21:15:13Free Fr   0,19Mirrorservice   0,02Apple   1,31Nvidia   2,04Microsoft   0,97LeaseWeb   1,68ServerBoost   0,12ThinkBroadband   0,15Cachefly   0,51Ovh   0,05UoCrete   1,66Forthnet   1,47Otenet   0,00RootBSD   0,69



Detailed results for multihosts(Line capacity)

*Spoiler:*





 Host list by Someonefromhellftp://ftp.free.fr/ 0.1 MB/sftp://ftp.ovh.net/ 0.1 MB/sftp://ftp.hosteurope.de/ 0.05 MB/sftp://mirror.leaseweb.com/ 0.55 MB/sftp://ftp.sunet.se/ 0.4 MB/sftp://ftp.ukc.mirrorservice.org/ 0.05 MB/sftp://ftp.uni-kl.de/ 0.1 MB/sftp://ftp.funet.fi/ 0.25 MB/sftp://ftp5.gwdg.de/ 0.1 MB/sftp://mirror.sov.uk.goscomb.net/ 0 MB/s



*Average speed for 14 hosts*  0,78 MB/s  6 Mbps *Line speed for 10 hosts (Line Capacity)*  1,70 MB/s  14 Mbps

----------


## arial

Hostlist version  201011172305 by Someonefromhell, v0.51  Host OS & no. of CPUs  Windows XP x86 - 2 CPU cores BBRAS  loopback2004.med01.dsl.hol.gr [62.38.0.170]  WAN IP  79.167.xxx.xxx ISP & network  Hellas OnLine Electronic Communications S.A. - 79.167.0.0/16  Advertised via  [coming soon!] Test mode  All tests  Total test duration  162.625 sec Pings per host  4  Ping threads  4 Hosts alive  105 / 105  *Avg. latency*  *135.51 msec* Downloads ran for  10 sec each  *Max. speed*  *15.49 Mbps or 1.94 MB/sec* 
   

*Detailed ping results*

*Spoiler:*





*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  22.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  A Cyta Hellas  22.75 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  A Wind  23.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  A OTE  23.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Forthnet  23.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A NTUA@GRNET  23.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Netone  24.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A On Telecoms  24.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  A Orange Business Hellas  24.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  A Vivodi  24.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Vodafone  30.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B Verizon Hellas  151.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D *Group sum*  *418.75 msec*    *Group average*  *34.90 msec*  *0.00%*   *B*



*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Akamai  23.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  A Telia Germany  70.50 msec  0.00%   -4.25 msec  B DE-CIX  73.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B Host-Europe Germany  73.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B AMS-IX  74.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Level 3 Germany  74.75 msec  0.00%   -1.75 msec  B Verizon Chech  75.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Serverloft Germany  78.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C GEANT Netherlands  79.00 msec  0.00%   -3.75 msec  C Wanadoo Netherlands  80.25 msec  0.00%   -3.50 msec  C America Online Transit Data Network UK  81.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Seabone Italy  84.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C MIX  85.25 msec  0.00%  +4.50 msec  C Google CDN  85.50 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  C Google CDN  86.50 msec  0.00%  +4.25 msec  C Opentransit France  86.75 msec  0.00%  +4.00 msec  C Leaseweb Netherlands  87.00 msec  0.00%   -3.75 msec  C LINX  87.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C Google CDN  88.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Cogent Germany  88.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Cachefly  89.00 msec  0.00%   -4.25 msec  C PANAP  89.25 msec  0.00%   -3.75 msec  C NTT Communications UK  91.00 msec  0.00%  +4.25 msec  C Tata Communications Germany  91.50 msec  0.00%   -3.25 msec  C GEANT UK  91.75 msec  0.00%  +4.00 msec  C Savvis Germany  92.75 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  C Tinet Netherlands  93.00 msec  0.00%   -3.75 msec  C Deutche Telecom Germany  94.25 msec  0.00%   -3.75 msec  C Infostrada Italy  97.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Cable&Wireless Germany  98.25 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  C Hetzner Germany  99.75 msec  0.00%   -4.00 msec  C British Telecom UK  100.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C PCCW Germany  102.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Hurricane Electric UK  102.25 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  C OVH  104.25 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  C Tinet UK  107.25 msec  0.00%  +10.50 msec  C Sprint Nextel France  117.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C NL-IX  119.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C ESPANIX  123.00 msec  0.00%   -3.75 msec  C RIPN@MSK-IX  143.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D AboveNet Netherlands  163.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Rackspace US  166.50 msec  0.00%   -3.75 msec  D Telia US  171.25 msec  0.00%   -1.00 msec  D America Online Transit Data Network US  172.50 msec  0.00%  +4.00 msec  D Yahoo US  172.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D Allstream US  178.50 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  D Cogent Communications US  180.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Global Crossing US  185.25 msec  0.00%   -3.75 msec  D Verizon US  186.25 msec  0.00%   -4.25 msec  D Savvis US  190.50 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  D Sprint Nextel US  193.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Global Crossing Germany  195.25 msec  0.00%  +25.75 msec  D AT&T US  195.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D The Planet US  199.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Softlayer US  200.00 msec  0.00%   -4.00 msec  E Level 3 US  203.50 msec  0.00%   -3.75 msec  E Qwest US  208.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  E TW Telecom US  215.25 msec  0.00%   -4.50 msec  E Dreamhost US  223.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E Tata Communications US  228.00 msec  0.00%  +4.50 msec  E AboveNet US  237.50 msec  0.00%  +4.25 msec  E XO Communications US  247.00 msec  0.00%   -3.50 msec  E Hurricane Electric US  254.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Isnet South Africa  254.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Bell Canada  255.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F PCCW Hong Kong  352.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  F Maxnet New Zealand  355.25 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  F AboveNet Japan  355.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F NTT Communicatons Japan  356.50 msec  0.00%  +4.00 msec  F Telstra Australia  378.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  F Optus Australia  389.25 msec  0.00%   -4.25 msec  F Pacnet Signapore  408.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F ChinaNet China  416.50 msec  0.00%  +1.50 msec  F *Group sum*  *11701.25 msec*    *Group average*  *160.29 msec*  *0.00%*   *D*



*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Esport-Servers Germany  74.50 msec  0.00%  +4.25 msec  B G-Portal Germany  74.50 msec  0.00%  +4.50 msec  B K-Play Germany  77.00 msec  0.00%   -3.50 msec  C Bigpoint Germany  77.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C NGZ-Server Germany  77.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C ServerFFS Netherlands  79.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C LB-Server Germany  80.00 msec  0.00%  +2.25 msec  C Fastweb Italy  81.00 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  C Clanhost Netherlands  81.50 msec  0.00%  +3.75 msec  C Jolt UK  89.00 msec  0.00%   -4.50 msec  C Dataplex Hungary  92.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C GS-NET Netherlands  94.75 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  C Multiplay UK  98.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C NGI Italy  100.75 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  C 247CS Germany  101.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C RDSNET Romania  102.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C GC-Server Germany  108.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Gameservers US  164.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D EA US  198.25 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  D Valve US  255.00 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  F *Group sum*  *2108.50 msec*    *Group average*  *105.42 msec*  *0.00%*   *C*

----------


## nnn

> Τις διάβασα τις οδηγίες σου και στο αρχείο του κατεβάσματος, αλλά δεν καταλαβαίνω τι έιναι το powershell και που γράφω το ./start_gui


ποιά έκδοση Windows έχεις ?

----------


## vaggospat13

Speedtest results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





Test date and time is Πέμπτη 18-11-2010 and time 11:25:01Free Fr   1,78Mirrorservice   0,70Apple   2,31Nvidia   2,48Microsoft   1,38LeaseWeb   1,31ServerBoost   1,95ThinkBroadband   1,19Cachefly   1,98Ovh   1,23UoCrete   2,15Forthnet   1,86Otenet   2,27RootBSD   0,77



Detailed results for multihosts(Line capacity)

*Spoiler:*





 Host list by Someonefromhellftp://ftp.free.fr/ 0.45 MB/sftp://ftp.ovh.net/ 0.25 MB/sftp://ftp.hosteurope.de/ 0.15 MB/sftp://mirror.leaseweb.com/ 0.5 MB/sftp://ftp.sunet.se/ 0.1 MB/sftp://ftp.ukc.mirrorservice.org/ 0.1 MB/sftp://ftp.uni-kl.de/ 0.2 MB/sftp://ftp.funet.fi/ 0.15 MB/sftp://ftp5.gwdg.de/ 0.25 MB/sftp://mirror.sov.uk.goscomb.net/ 0.1 MB/s



*Average speed for 14 hosts*  1,67 MB/s  13 Mbps *Line speed for 10 hosts (Line Capacity)*  2,25 MB/s  18 Mbps



Hostlist version  201011172305 by Someonefromhell, v0.51  Host OS & no. of CPUs  Windows XP x86 - 3 CPU cores BBRAS  bbras-llu-kln-15L0.forthnet.gr [194.219.231.114]  WAN IP  46.12.xxx.xxx ISP & network  FORTHnet - 46.12.0.0/16  Advertised via  [coming soon!] Test mode  All tests  Total test duration  166.791 sec Pings per host  4  Ping threads  4 Hosts alive  105 / 105  *Avg. latency*  *139.06 msec* Downloads ran for  10 sec each  *Max. speed*  *18.00 Mbps or 2.25 MB/sec* 
   

*Detailed ping results*

*Spoiler:*





*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Forthnet  31.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B NTUA@GRNET  31.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Vivodi  32.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Netone  32.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Hellas Online  32.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Cyta Hellas  32.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B OTE  32.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B On Telecoms  33.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B Vodafone  121.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Wind  130.00 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  D Orange Business Hellas  149.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Verizon Hellas  151.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D *Group sum*  *807.75 msec*    *Group average*  *67.31 msec*  *0.00%*   *B*



*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Akamai  32.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Seabone Italy  71.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B Cachefly  71.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Host-Europe Germany  77.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Telia Germany  79.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Hetzner Germany  79.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Tata Communications Germany  80.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Serverloft Germany  80.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C OVH  82.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C Cable&Wireless Germany  82.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C AboveNet Netherlands  84.50 msec  0.00%   -2.25 msec  C PCCW Germany  85.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Leaseweb Netherlands  86.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C Verizon Chech  86.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C AMS-IX  86.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C Google CDN  87.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C GEANT Netherlands  87.75 msec  0.00%  +5.00 msec  C Tinet UK  88.25 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  C Opentransit France  88.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C PANAP  89.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C DE-CIX  89.75 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  C MIX  89.75 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  C Tinet Netherlands  90.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Level 3 Germany  90.25 msec  0.00%  +2.00 msec  C Wanadoo Netherlands  91.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C GEANT UK  91.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C America Online Transit Data Network UK  92.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Cogent Germany  93.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Deutche Telecom Germany  93.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Google CDN  96.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Infostrada Italy  98.50 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  C Google CDN  100.25 msec  0.00%  +4.50 msec  C Sprint Nextel France  100.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Global Crossing Germany  102.00 msec  0.00%  +22.50 msec  C Savvis Germany  106.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C NTT Communications UK  107.75 msec  0.00%  +8.25 msec  C British Telecom UK  113.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C LINX  113.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C ESPANIX  117.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C RIPN@MSK-IX  126.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D Hurricane Electric UK  128.00 msec  0.00%  +3.50 msec  D NL-IX  139.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Sprint Nextel US  161.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Verizon US  166.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D Rackspace US  169.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D America Online Transit Data Network US  170.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Telia US  170.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Cogent Communications US  171.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Allstream US  188.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D Yahoo US  190.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Global Crossing US  192.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Savvis US  196.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D Softlayer US  201.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E The Planet US  201.75 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  E Qwest US  203.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E AT&T US  203.50 msec  0.00%  +8.00 msec  E Level 3 US  208.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  E TW Telecom US  213.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E Tata Communications US  217.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E AboveNet US  235.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  E XO Communications US  237.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Bell Canada  240.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Hurricane Electric US  254.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  F Dreamhost US  258.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F PCCW Hong Kong  320.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Isnet South Africa  342.50 msec  0.00%   -1.25 msec  F NTT Communicatons Japan  354.25 msec  0.00%   -2.00 msec  F AboveNet Japan  363.75 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  F Maxnet New Zealand  375.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  F Optus Australia  381.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Telstra Australia  388.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Pacnet Signapore  399.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  F ChinaNet China  411.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  F *Group sum*  *11665.75 msec*    *Group average*  *159.80 msec*  *0.00%*   *D*



*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





G-Portal Germany  79.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Esport-Servers Germany  79.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C K-Play Germany  81.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C 247CS Germany  82.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Fastweb Italy  84.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C GS-NET Netherlands  86.50 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  C LB-Server Germany  87.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C Clanhost Netherlands  87.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Bigpoint Germany  87.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C GC-Server Germany  87.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C ServerFFS Netherlands  87.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C NGZ-Server Germany  88.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C NGI Italy  88.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Jolt UK  95.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Dataplex Hungary  95.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C RDSNET Romania  105.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Multiplay UK  119.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Gameservers US  161.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D EA US  204.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Valve US  241.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E *Group sum*  *2127.75 msec*    *Group average*  *106.39 msec*  *0.00%*   *C*

----------


## RASTAVIPER

> ποιά έκδοση Windows έχεις ?


Win7 32bit

----------


## nnn

Υπάρχει ήδη εγκατεστημένο το powershell τότε, πάτα το win key και γράψε powershell στην γραμμή αναζήτησης.

----------


## RASTAVIPER

> Υπάρχει ήδη εγκατεστημένο το powershell τότε, πάτα το win key και γράψε powershell στην γραμμή αναζήτησης.


Οκ, απογευματάκι μόλις γυρίσω σπίτι θα το δοκιμάσω.  :One thumb up:

----------


## nnn

*ISP  FORTHnet SA - IP 194.21 xxxxx - BBRAS 194.219.231.114 - Network   194.219.0.0/16* *Network Advertised via * *Tinet SpA**Level 3 Communications**Telecom Italia Sparkle*Test date and time is Πέμπτη 18-11-2010 and time 14:57:19 - script ver 1.1 g download*Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium    - 2 Threads(2 CPUs), List by Someonefromhell, v0.51* *   DNS Server: 193.92.3.11 resolve in 29.6738 ms - NIC Dell Wireless 1390 WLAN Mini-Card 54 Mbps**Time to fetch webpage 2,55 seconds - Upload speed:  1.57 Mb/s - Interleaved* 
prepend info

*Spoiler:*






6881 3257 1241 12413257 1241 1241






Ping results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





*MOS (mean opinion score), is scaled from 5=best to 1=worst*
*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  22.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,39Wind  121.25 ms  0 %  6 ms  C  DOWN  4,33On Telecoms  23.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,39Vivodi  44 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Forthnet  21.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,39OTE  22.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  A  DOWN  4,39Netone  43.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  DOWN  4,38NTUA@GRNET  23.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  A  UP  4,39Vodafone  116 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,34Orange Business Hellas  142 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,32Verizon Hellas  146.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,32Cyta Hellas  40.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38*Total ping time is*  767 ms     




*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





DE-CIX  84.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36AMS-IX  89 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36LINX  86.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36NL-IX  116.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  C  DOWN  4,34RIPN@MSK-IX  139.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,32ESPANIX  112.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,34MIX  83.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36PANAP  83.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Akamai  21.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,39Cachefly  74.75 ms  0 %  -3 ms  B  UP  4,37Google CDN  97.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Google CDN  90.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Google CDN  84.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Yahoo US  160.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,29AT&T US  180.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  DOWN  4,22Global Crossing US  189 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  DOWN  4,19Level 3 US  272.75 ms  0 %  103 ms  F  UP  2,91Telia US  165 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  DOWN  4,28Qwest US  201 ms  0 %  -1 ms  E  UP  4,18Tata Communications US  241 ms  0 %  70 ms  E  UP  3,41Verizon US  167.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,27Savvis US  193.25 ms  0 %  -2 ms  D  DOWN  4,21America Online Transit Data Network US  164.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  DOWN  4,28Cogent Communications US  174.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,25Hurricane Electric US  293.75 ms  0 %  -23 ms  F  UP  4,00AboveNet US  276 ms  0 %  -36 ms  F  UP  4,16XO Communications US  278.25 ms  0 %  -74 ms  F  UP  4,33Sprint Nextel US  166 ms  0 %  3 ms  D  DOWN  4,26Allstream US  186.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,21TW Telecom US  218.25 ms  0 %  32 ms  E  UP  3,86Deutche Telecom Germany  89.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Global Crossing Germany  74.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,36Cogent Germany  84 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Telia Germany  80.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36Level 3 Germany  81.25 ms  0 %  12 ms  C  UP  4,35Tata Communications Germany  74.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  DOWN  4,36Savvis Germany  97.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Cable&Wireless Germany  90.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,35PCCW Germany  58.75 ms  25 %   -2 ms  B  DOWN  1,57NTT Communications UK  93 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,35America Online Transit Data Network UK  86 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Tinet UK  95.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,35GEANT UK  69.5 ms  25 %   0 ms  B  DOWN  1,56British Telecom UK  91.75 ms  0 %  3 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Hurricane Electric UK  95 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Tinet Netherlands  104 ms  0 %  -3 ms  C  DOWN  4,35AboveNet Netherlands  81.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Wanadoo Netherlands  95 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,35GEANT Netherlands  99 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Opentransit France  84 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Sprint Nextel France  93.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Seabone Italy  65 ms  0 %  6 ms  B  DOWN  4,36Infostrada Italy  105.25 ms  0 %  -22 ms  C  UP  4,37Telstra Australia  453 ms  0 %  -42 ms  F  UP  3,47Optus Australia  402.25 ms  0 %  54 ms  F  UP  2,74NTT Communicatons Japan  381.25 ms  0 %  -21 ms  F  UP  3,61AboveNet Japan  405.75 ms  0 %  74 ms  F  UP  2,51Verizon Chech  201.75 ms  0 %  61 ms  E  UP  3,68ChinaNet China  432.5 ms  0 %  -9 ms  F  UP  3,24PCCW Hong Kong  369.5 ms  0 %  23 ms  F  UP  3,24Pacnet Signapore  446.25 ms  0 %  -78 ms  F  UP  3,83Isnet South Africa  379.5 ms  0 %  -23 ms  F  UP  3,64Maxnet New Zealand  405 ms  0 %  -37 ms  F  UP  3,65Bell Canada  303.25 ms  0 %  -133 ms  F  UP  4,39Leaseweb Netherlands  81.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36The Planet US  198.75 ms  0 %  3 ms  D  UP  4,16Softlayer US  198.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  DOWN  4,16Dreamhost US  292.75 ms  0 %  31 ms  F  UP  3,54Rackspace US  163.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  DOWN  4,29Serverloft Germany  74.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,36Host-Europe Germany  80 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Hetzner Germany  87.75 ms  0 %  -25 ms  C  UP  4,38OVH  98.75 ms  0 %  48 ms  C  UP  4,19*Total ping time is*  12137.25 ms     




*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGI Italy  89.5 ms  0 %  -15 ms  C  UP  4,37Fastweb Italy  104.75 ms  0 %  -9 ms  C  UP  4,36NGZ-Server Germany  79 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36K-Play Germany  76.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36GC-Server Germany  87.25 ms  0 %  4 ms  C  DOWN  4,35247CS Germany  81.25 ms  0 %  5 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Esport-Servers Germany  85 ms  0 %  -24 ms  C  UP  4,39LB-Server Germany  87.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  UP  4,36G-Portal Germany  79.25 ms  0 %  5 ms  C  UP  4,36Jolt UK  97.25 ms  0 %  11 ms  C  UP  4,34Multiplay UK  121.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,34ServerFFS Netherlands  83.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36GS-NET Netherlands  81 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Clanhost Netherlands  81.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36RDSNET Romania  104.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Dataplex Hungary  92.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35EA US  199.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,17Valve US  250 ms  0 %  -3 ms  E  DOWN  4,02Gameservers US  166.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,27Bigpoint Germany  83.75 ms  0 %  -4 ms  C  UP  4,36*Total ping time is*  2130.75 ms     



*Total ping time is* *15035 ms*  6  10  51  18  5  15Greek servers  767  69,73 msInternational servers  12137.25  168,57 msGameservers  2130.75  112,14 ms



*Total ping time is* *15035 ms* *143,19 ms**Packet loss 0,53 %* 


Speedtest results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





Test date and time is Πέμπτη 18-11-2010 and time 14:58:49Free Fr   1,18Mirrorservice   0,40Apple   0,86Nvidia   1,93Microsoft   0,99LeaseWeb   1,21ServerBoost   0,71ThinkBroadband   0,71Cachefly   1,70Ovh   0,58UoCrete   1,83Forthnet   1,19Otenet   1,31RootBSD   0,66



Detailed results for multihosts(Line capacity)

*Spoiler:*





 Host list by Someonefromhellftp://ftp.free.fr/ 0.2 MB/sftp://ftp.ovh.net/ 0.25 MB/sftp://ftp.hosteurope.de/ 0.15 MB/sftp://mirror.leaseweb.com/ 0.2 MB/sftp://ftp.sunet.se/ 0.25 MB/sftp://ftp.ukc.mirrorservice.org/ 0.15 MB/sftp://ftp.uni-kl.de/ 0.25 MB/sftp://ftp.funet.fi/ 0.1 MB/sftp://ftp5.gwdg.de/ 0.15 MB/sftp://mirror.sov.uk.goscomb.net/ 0.05 MB/s



*Average speed for 14 hosts*  1,09 MB/s  9 Mbps *Line speed for 10 hosts (Line Capacity)*  1,75 MB/s  14 Mbps

----------


## antonis556

> *ISP  FORTHnet SA - IP 194.21 xxxxx - BBRAS 194.219.231.114 - Network   194.219.0.0/16* *Network Advertised via * *Tinet SpA**Level 3 Communications**Telecom Italia Sparkle*Test date and time is Πέμπτη 18-11-2010 and time 14:57:19 - script ver 1.1 g download*Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium    - 2 Threads(2 CPUs), List by Someonefromhell, v0.51* *   DNS Server: 193.92.3.11 resolve in 29.6738 ms - NIC Dell Wireless 1390 WLAN Mini-Card 54 Mbps**Time to fetch webpage 2,55 seconds - Upload speed:  1.57 Mb/s - Interleaved* 
> prepend info
> 
> *Spoiler:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Off Topic


		nnn η μεταφορα δεν εγινε ?

----------


## prodromosfan

*ISP  Net One SA - IP 77.83. xxxxx - BBRAS 977.83.12.253 - Network   77.83.0.0/16* *Network Advertised via * *Telecom Italia Sparkle*Test date and time is Πέμπτη 18-11-2010 and time 15:58:10 - script ver 1.1 g download*Microsoft Windows XP Professional   - 2 Threads(2 CPUs), List by Someonefromhell, v0.51* * resolve in 16.5999 ms - NIC     0 Mbps**Time to fetch webpage 1,28 seconds - Upload speed:  351.00 kb/s - Interleaved* 
prepend info

*Spoiler:*





 no prepending




Ping results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





*MOS (mean opinion score), is scaled from 5=best to 1=worst*
*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  21 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,39Wind  20.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,39On Telecoms  20 ms  0 %  2 ms  A  DOWN  4,39Vivodi  20.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,39Forthnet  38 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38OTE  20 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,39Netone  18.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,39NTUA@GRNET  19.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Vodafone  118 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,34Orange Business Hellas  138.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,33Verizon Hellas  148.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,32Cyta Hellas  21 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,39*Total ping time is*  603.75 ms     




*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





DE-CIX  64 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37AMS-IX  99.75 ms  0 %  -61 ms  C  UP  4,42LINX  79.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36NL-IX  96.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,35RIPN@MSK-IX  118.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,34ESPANIX  90.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36MIX  86.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36PANAP  78.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Akamai  36.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  B  DOWN  4,39Cachefly  65 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Google CDN  93 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  UP  4,35Google CDN  78.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36Google CDN  78.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Yahoo US  152.75 ms  0 %  -2 ms  D  DOWN  4,32AT&T US  172.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,26Global Crossing US  177.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,24Level 3 US  235.5 ms  0 %  3 ms  E  UP  4,03Telia US  201 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  UP  4,16Qwest US  184 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,22Tata Communications US  204 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  UP  4,16Verizon US  165.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,28Savvis US  188.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,20America Online Transit Data Network US  195.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,18Cogent Communications US  190.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  UP  4,19Hurricane Electric US  237.5 ms  0 %  7 ms  E  UP  3,99AboveNet US  232 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  DOWN  4,05XO Communications US  232.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  UP  4,05Sprint Nextel US  171 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,26Allstream US  169 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,27TW Telecom US  222 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  UP  4,10Deutche Telecom Germany  87.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36Global Crossing Germany  67.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Cogent Germany  80 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Telia Germany  81.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Level 3 Germany  87.5 ms  0 %  9 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Tata Communications Germany  81.75 ms  0 %  19 ms  C  UP  4,34Savvis Germany  78.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,36Cable&Wireless Germany  74.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,36PCCW Germany  80.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36NTT Communications UK  86.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36America Online Transit Data Network UK  88.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Tinet UK  87.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36GEANT UK  102.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,35British Telecom UK  83 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Hurricane Electric UK  107.75 ms  0 %  -26 ms  C  UP  4,38Tinet Netherlands  98.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35AboveNet Netherlands  94.5 ms  0 %  -6 ms  C  UP  4,36Wanadoo Netherlands  98.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,35GEANT Netherlands  102.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  UP  4,35Opentransit France  96.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,35Sprint Nextel France  80.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Seabone Italy  52.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Infostrada Italy  50.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Telstra Australia  373.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  F  UP  3,43Optus Australia  383.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  UP  3,39NTT Communicatons Japan  353.25 ms  0 %  -5 ms  F  DOWN  3,59AboveNet Japan  399.5 ms  0 %  -12 ms  F  UP  3,44Verizon Chech  98.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,35ChinaNet China  386 ms  0 %  38 ms  F  UP  3,00PCCW Hong Kong  319.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  UP  3,70Pacnet Signapore  392 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  UP  3,35Isnet South Africa  348.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  DOWN  3,56Maxnet New Zealand  545 ms  0 %  -56 ms  F  UP  3,15Bell Canada  163.75 ms  0 %  -2 ms  D  DOWN  4,29Leaseweb Netherlands  77.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36The Planet US  208.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  E  UP  4,13Softlayer US  208.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  UP  4,14Dreamhost US  224.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  DOWN  4,08Rackspace US  176.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  UP  4,23Serverloft Germany  96.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,35Host-Europe Germany  83.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,36Hetzner Germany  81 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36OVH  71.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37*Total ping time is*  11337.75 ms     




*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGI Italy  70 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Fastweb Italy  61.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37NGZ-Server Germany  71.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37K-Play Germany  92.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35GC-Server Germany  93.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,35247CS Germany  70.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Esport-Servers Germany  88.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36LB-Server Germany  71.5 ms  0 %  4 ms  B  DOWN  4,36G-Portal Germany  68 ms  0 %  3 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Jolt UK  83 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Multiplay UK  101.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,35ServerFFS Netherlands  99.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,35GS-NET Netherlands  101.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  UP  4,35Clanhost Netherlands  87.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36RDSNET Romania  99 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35Dataplex Hungary  99.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35EA US  199.25 ms  0 %  -2 ms  D  DOWN  4,19Valve US  238.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  DOWN  4,04Gameservers US  187.75 ms  0 %  3 ms  D  UP  4,19Bigpoint Germany  82.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36*Total ping time is*  2066.5 ms     



*Total ping time is* *14008 ms*  8  15  46  16  11  9Greek servers  603.75  54,89 msInternational servers  11337.75  157,47 msGameservers  2066.5  108,76 ms



*Total ping time is* *14008 ms* *133,41 ms**Packet loss 0,00 %* 




Speedtest results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





Test date and time is Πέμπτη 18-11-2010 and time 16:03:51Free Fr   0,47Mirrorservice   0,35Apple   1,56Nvidia   1,61Microsoft   1,30LeaseWeb   0,32ServerBoost   0,58ThinkBroadband   0,58Cachefly   0,79Ovh   0,60UoCrete   1,50Forthnet   1,53Otenet   1,60RootBSD   0,01



Detailed results for multihosts(Line capacity)

*Spoiler:*





 Host list by Someonefromhellftp://ftp.free.fr/ 0.15 MB/sftp://ftp.ovh.net/ 0.2 MB/sftp://ftp.hosteurope.de/ 0.1 MB/sftp://mirror.leaseweb.com/ 0.2 MB/sftp://ftp.sunet.se/ 0.15 MB/sftp://ftp.ukc.mirrorservice.org/ 0.1 MB/sftp://ftp.uni-kl.de/ 0.15 MB/sftp://ftp.funet.fi/ 0.1 MB/sftp://ftp5.gwdg.de/ 0.15 MB/sftp://mirror.sov.uk.goscomb.net/ 0.05 MB/s



*Average speed for 14 hosts*  0,91 MB/s  7 Mbps *Line speed for 10 hosts (Line Capacity)*  1,35 MB/s  11 Mbps

----------


## arial

Hostlist version  201011181319 by Someonefromhell, v0.51  Host OS & no. of CPUs  Windows XP x86 - 2 CPU cores BBRAS  loopback2004.med01.dsl.hol.gr [62.38.0.170]  WAN IP  79.167.xxx.xxx ISP & network  Hellas OnLine Electronic Communications S.A. - 79.167.0.0/16  Advertised via  [coming soon!] Test mode  All tests  Total test duration  162.968 sec Pings per host  4  Ping threads  4 Hosts alive  105 / 105  *Avg. latency*  *135.366 msec* Downloads ran for  10 sec each  *Max. speed*  *15.59 Mbps or 1.95 MB/sec* 
   

*Detailed ping results*

*Spoiler:*





*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Cyta Hellas  22.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  A NTUA@GRNET  23.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  A Forthnet  23.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  A Orange Business Hellas  23.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Wind  23.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A On Telecoms  24.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A OTE  24.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Vivodi  24.50 msec  0.00%   -1.00 msec  A Netone  25.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  A Vodafone  27.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  A Hellas Online  31.50 msec  0.00%   -8.00 msec  B Verizon Hellas  153.00 msec  0.00%  +2.50 msec  D *Group sum*  *424.50 msec*    *Group average*  *35.38 msec*  *0.00%*   *B*



*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Akamai  23.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  A Seabone Italy  59.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Telia Germany  71.00 msec  0.00%   -3.75 msec  B DE-CIX  73.00 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  B MIX  77.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C Verizon Chech  78.25 msec  0.00%  +4.50 msec  C Cachefly  78.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C Global Crossing Germany  79.00 msec  0.00%   -3.75 msec  C Wanadoo Netherlands  80.00 msec  0.00%  +3.75 msec  C Cogent Germany  80.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C OVH  81.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Level 3 Germany  82.00 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  C PANAP  82.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C Host-Europe Germany  82.00 msec  0.00%  +7.50 msec  C Serverloft Germany  83.50 msec  0.00%  +3.50 msec  C Google CDN  83.50 msec  0.00%   -3.50 msec  C Cable&Wireless Germany  85.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C NTT Communications UK  86.50 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  C Leaseweb Netherlands  87.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C GEANT UK  87.25 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  C GEANT Netherlands  88.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C Tata Communications Germany  88.00 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  C British Telecom UK  88.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C AMS-IX  88.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C America Online Transit Data Network UK  89.25 msec  0.00%   -2.00 msec  C Opentransit France  89.25 msec  0.00%   -4.25 msec  C Tinet Netherlands  89.50 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  C Deutche Telecom Germany  90.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C LINX  93.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C Hurricane Electric UK  94.00 msec  0.00%   -1.25 msec  C NL-IX  100.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Google CDN  100.25 msec  0.00%  +5.50 msec  C Savvis Germany  101.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C Sprint Nextel France  102.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C PCCW Germany  102.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C Infostrada Italy  104.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Hetzner Germany  104.50 msec  0.00%  +8.25 msec  C Tinet UK  108.50 msec  0.00%   -4.00 msec  C Google CDN  121.50 msec  0.00%   -1.00 msec  C RIPN@MSK-IX  130.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D ESPANIX  138.25 msec  0.00%  +3.75 msec  D Rackspace US  156.00 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  D Verizon US  164.25 msec  0.00%   -1.25 msec  D Yahoo US  164.50 msec  0.00%  +3.75 msec  D Telia US  167.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D AboveNet Netherlands  171.75 msec  0.00%  +3.75 msec  D Sprint Nextel US  175.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Cogent Communications US  178.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D America Online Transit Data Network US  179.00 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  D Global Crossing US  180.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D Allstream US  183.50 msec  0.00%  +3.75 msec  D AT&T US  188.25 msec  0.00%   -3.75 msec  D Savvis US  198.75 msec  0.00%   -3.50 msec  D The Planet US  203.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E Softlayer US  206.25 msec  0.00%   -3.50 msec  E Qwest US  208.00 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  E TW Telecom US  217.75 msec  0.00%  +4.25 msec  E Level 3 US  218.75 msec  0.00%  +3.50 msec  E Dreamhost US  229.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E Tata Communications US  233.25 msec  0.00%   -3.75 msec  E AboveNet US  237.50 msec  0.00%  +4.25 msec  E Hurricane Electric US  240.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  E XO Communications US  247.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  E Isnet South Africa  283.25 msec  0.00%  +9.00 msec  F Bell Canada  308.50 msec  0.00%   -47.75 msec  F PCCW Hong Kong  309.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  F AboveNet Japan  361.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F NTT Communicatons Japan  378.25 msec  0.00%   -5.00 msec  F Maxnet New Zealand  394.25 msec  0.00%  +2.75 msec  F Optus Australia  398.75 msec  0.00%  +3.50 msec  F Pacnet Signapore  413.75 msec  0.00%  +4.25 msec  F Telstra Australia  426.00 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  F ChinaNet China  427.67 msec  25.00%   -0.67 msec  F *Group sum*  *11703.92 msec*    *Group average*  *160.33 msec*  *0.34%*   *D*



*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





G-Portal Germany  72.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B 247CS Germany  74.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Esport-Servers Germany  74.25 msec  0.00%  +4.50 msec  B K-Play Germany  77.25 msec  0.00%   -3.25 msec  C LB-Server Germany  82.25 msec  0.00%  +5.00 msec  C Bigpoint Germany  82.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C NGI Italy  84.75 msec  0.00%   -3.00 msec  C NGZ-Server Germany  86.00 msec  0.00%  +3.00 msec  C Clanhost Netherlands  86.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C ServerFFS Netherlands  87.75 msec  0.00%   -3.00 msec  C Dataplex Hungary  88.50 msec  0.00%  +4.50 msec  C GC-Server Germany  90.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C Fastweb Italy  90.25 msec  0.00%  +4.25 msec  C Jolt UK  96.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Multiplay UK  98.00 msec  0.00%   -3.75 msec  C GS-NET Netherlands  102.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C RDSNET Romania  108.50 msec  0.00%   -3.75 msec  C Gameservers US  152.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D EA US  199.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Valve US  251.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F *Group sum*  *2085.00 msec*    *Group average*  *104.25 msec*  *0.00%*   *C*

----------


## prodromosfan

Hostlist version  201011181319 by Someonefromhell, v0.51  Host OS & no. of CPUs  Windows XP x86 - 2 CPU cores BBRAS  77.83.12.253  WAN IP  77.83.xxx.xxx ISP & network  Net One SA Autonomous System - 77.83.0.0/16  Advertised via  [coming soon!] Test mode  All tests  Total test duration  176.563 sec Pings per host  4  Ping threads  4 Hosts alive  105 / 105  *Avg. latency*  *132.088 msec* Downloads ran for  10 sec each  *Max. speed*  *11.48 Mbps or 1.43 MB/sec* 
   

*Detailed ping results*

*Spoiler:*





*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Netone  19.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A OTE  21.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A NTUA@GRNET  21.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Vivodi  21.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  A Wind  21.25 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  A Cyta Hellas  21.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A On Telecoms  21.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  A Hellas Online  22.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Forthnet  38.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Vodafone  119.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Orange Business Hellas  139.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Verizon Hellas  149.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D *Group sum*  *615.75 msec*    *Group average*  *51.31 msec*  *0.00%*   *B*



*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Akamai  35.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Infostrada Italy  52.00 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  B Seabone Italy  53.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B Cachefly  64.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B DE-CIX  65.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B Global Crossing Germany  68.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B OVH  72.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Cable&Wireless Germany  74.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Tata Communications Germany  76.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Leaseweb Netherlands  77.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Google CDN  77.75 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  C PANAP  77.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Savvis Germany  78.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C Google CDN  78.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C AMS-IX  78.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Cogent Germany  80.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C LINX  80.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Hetzner Germany  80.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Sprint Nextel France  80.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C British Telecom UK  83.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Host-Europe Germany  83.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Google CDN  83.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C NTT Communications UK  84.25 msec  0.00%   -2.50 msec  C MIX  84.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C America Online Transit Data Network UK  88.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C Telia Germany  88.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Level 3 Germany  90.00 msec  0.00%   -2.00 msec  C Tinet UK  91.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C ESPANIX  91.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C Deutche Telecom Germany  93.50 msec  0.00%  +2.25 msec  C Opentransit France  96.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Serverloft Germany  97.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C Tinet Netherlands  98.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C NL-IX  98.25 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  C Verizon Chech  99.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C Wanadoo Netherlands  99.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C GEANT Netherlands  102.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C GEANT UK  103.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Hurricane Electric UK  103.25 msec  0.00%  +1.50 msec  C AboveNet Netherlands  113.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C RIPN@MSK-IX  119.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Yahoo US  152.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Bell Canada  164.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D Verizon US  164.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D PCCW Germany  168.75 msec  0.00%  +88.25 msec  D Allstream US  168.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D Sprint Nextel US  170.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D AT&T US  172.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Rackspace US  175.50 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  D Global Crossing US  177.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D Qwest US  183.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Savvis US  188.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D Cogent Communications US  190.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D America Online Transit Data Network US  196.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D Telia US  200.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  E Tata Communications US  203.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  E Softlayer US  207.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  E The Planet US  208.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E TW Telecom US  224.25 msec  0.00%   -1.75 msec  E Dreamhost US  225.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E XO Communications US  231.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E AboveNet US  232.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Hurricane Electric US  236.00 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  E Level 3 US  237.50 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  E PCCW Hong Kong  319.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F Isnet South Africa  349.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F NTT Communicatons Japan  351.50 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  F AboveNet Japan  357.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F Maxnet New Zealand  358.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  F Telstra Australia  373.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F ChinaNet China  377.00 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  F Optus Australia  383.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F Pacnet Signapore  392.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  F *Group sum*  *11185.75 msec*    *Group average*  *153.23 msec*  *0.00%*   *D*



*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Fastweb Italy  60.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B NGI Italy  71.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B 247CS Germany  71.25 msec  0.00%  +1.50 msec  B NGZ-Server Germany  71.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B G-Portal Germany  71.50 msec  0.00%  +4.25 msec  B LB-Server Germany  76.25 msec  0.00%  +2.75 msec  C Bigpoint Germany  82.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Jolt UK  82.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Clanhost Netherlands  88.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Esport-Servers Germany  88.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C K-Play Germany  89.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C GC-Server Germany  93.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Dataplex Hungary  95.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C RDSNET Romania  98.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C ServerFFS Netherlands  99.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C GS-NET Netherlands  101.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Multiplay UK  101.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Gameservers US  186.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D EA US  198.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Valve US  239.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E *Group sum*  *2067.75 msec*    *Group average*  *103.39 msec*  *0.00%*   *C*

----------


## nnn

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		nnn η μεταφορα δεν εγινε ?


Όχι ακόμα κάπου κόλησαν.

----------


## mob

*ISP  OTEnet S.A. - IP 79.131 xxxxx - BBRAS 80.106.108.20 - Network   79.131.0.0/16* *Network Advertised via * *OTEGlobe Backbone AS*Test date and time is Thursday 18-11-2010 and time 19:17:17 - script ver 1.1 g download*Microsoft Windows 7 Professional    - 2 Threads(2 CPUs), List by Someonefromhell, v0.51* *   DNS Server: 195.170.0.1    DNS Server: fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1    DNS Server: fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1 resolve in 15.6985 ms - NIC    0 Mbps**Time to fetch webpage 0,97 seconds - Upload speed:  751.00 kb/s - Fast Path* 
prepend info

*Spoiler:*





 no prepending




Ping results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





*MOS (mean opinion score), is scaled from 5=best to 1=worst*
*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  46.5 ms  0 %  91 ms  B  UP  4,07Wind  12 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,40On Telecoms  14 ms  0 %  -1 ms  A  UP  4,40Vivodi  11.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Forthnet  11.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,40OTE  11.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  UP  4,40Netone  12.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40NTUA@GRNET  11 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Vodafone  12 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Orange Business Hellas  12.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  A  UP  4,40Verizon Hellas  142.75 ms  0 %  21 ms  D  DOWN  4,22Cyta Hellas  12.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40*Total ping time is*  309.75 ms     




*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





DE-CIX  52.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,38AMS-IX  61.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37LINX  57.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  UP  4,37NL-IX  69.25 ms  0 %  10 ms  B  UP  4,36RIPN@MSK-IX  117 ms  0 %  -13 ms  C  UP  4,36ESPANIX  84.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36MIX  71.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37PANAP  60.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Akamai  10.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Cachefly  69.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Google CDN  77.5 ms  0 %  -7 ms  C  UP  4,37Google CDN  55.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Google CDN  58 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Yahoo US  154.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,31AT&T US  153.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,32Global Crossing US  159.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,29Level 3 US  187.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  UP  4,20Telia US  156.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,30Qwest US  177.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,24Tata Communications US  181.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,22Verizon US  139.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,33Savvis US  163.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  DOWN  4,27America Online Transit Data Network US  142.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,32Cogent Communications US  112 ms  25 %   -4 ms  C  DOWN  1,52Hurricane Electric US  201.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  E  DOWN  4,17AboveNet US  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00XO Communications US  216.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  UP  4,11Sprint Nextel US  163.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  UP  4,27Allstream US  181.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,24TW Telecom US  196.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  DOWN  4,19Deutche Telecom Germany  72 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Global Crossing Germany  61.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  B  UP  4,37Cogent Germany  157.5 ms  0 %  -5 ms  D  UP  4,32Telia Germany  69.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Level 3 Germany  54.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Tata Communications Germany  66.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Savvis Germany  51.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Cable&Wireless Germany  68.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,37PCCW Germany  64.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,37NTT Communications UK  67.75 ms  0 %  -4 ms  B  UP  4,37America Online Transit Data Network UK  60.25 ms  0 %  3 ms  B  UP  4,37Tinet UK  66.75 ms  0 %  13 ms  B  UP  4,35GEANT UK  65.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37British Telecom UK  58.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,37Hurricane Electric UK  63.5 ms  0 %  -5 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Tinet Netherlands  67.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,37AboveNet Netherlands  66.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37Wanadoo Netherlands  60.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37GEANT Netherlands  67.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Opentransit France  64.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Sprint Nextel France  69.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Seabone Italy  101.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,35Infostrada Italy  92.25 ms  0 %  33 ms  C  UP  4,30Telstra Australia  347.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  UP  3,57Optus Australia  370.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  UP  3,45NTT Communicatons Japan  336.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  UP  3,62AboveNet Japan  321 ms  0 %  -1 ms  F  DOWN  3,70Verizon Chech  60.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37ChinaNet China  309.25 ms  0 %  -16 ms  F  UP  3,88PCCW Hong Kong  354.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  UP  3,53Pacnet Signapore  322.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  DOWN  3,69Isnet South Africa  234.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  DOWN  4,05Maxnet New Zealand  345.75 ms  0 %  4 ms  F  UP  3,54Bell Canada  296 ms  0 %  158 ms  F  UP  2,21Leaseweb Netherlands  64 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  DOWN  4,37The Planet US  167.5 ms  0 %  -12 ms  D  DOWN  4,32Softlayer US  183 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,23Dreamhost US  207.75 ms  0 %  -3 ms  E  DOWN  4,17Rackspace US  142.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,32Serverloft Germany  53.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Host-Europe Germany  56.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Hetzner Germany  60 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37OVH  67.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37*Total ping time is*  9469.25 ms     




*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGI Italy  69 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Fastweb Italy  65.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37NGZ-Server Germany  56 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38K-Play Germany  78.5 ms  0 %  -8 ms  C  UP  4,37GC-Server Germany  63.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37247CS Germany  60 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Esport-Servers Germany  59 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37LB-Server Germany  72 ms  0 %  13 ms  B  DOWN  4,35G-Portal Germany  59.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Jolt UK  58.25 ms  0 %  -2 ms  B  UP  4,38Multiplay UK  56 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38ServerFFS Netherlands  68 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37GS-NET Netherlands  63 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Clanhost Netherlands  64 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37RDSNET Romania  84.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36Dataplex Hungary  80.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36EA US  189.75 ms  0 %  -7 ms  D  DOWN  4,25Valve US  211 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  UP  4,14Gameservers US  134.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,33Bigpoint Germany  57.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37*Total ping time is*  1650.75 ms     



*Total ping time is* *11429.75 ms*  11  50  9  20  5  9Greek servers  309.75  28,16 msInternational servers  9469.25  131,52 msGameservers  1650.75  86,88 ms



*Total ping time is* *11429.75 ms* *108,85 ms**Packet loss 1,31 %* 


Speedtest results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





Test date and time is Thursday 18-11-2010 and time 19:18:56Free Fr   0,65Mirrorservice   0,30Apple   2,05Nvidia   2,01Microsoft   1,01LeaseWeb   0,64ServerBoost   1,38ThinkBroadband   1,01Cachefly   1,43Ovh   0,75UoCrete   1,95Forthnet   2,04Otenet   1,96RootBSD   0,65



Detailed results for multihosts(Line capacity)

*Spoiler:*





 Host list by Someonefromhellftp://ftp.free.fr/ 0.15 MB/sftp://ftp.ovh.net/ 0.2 MB/sftp://ftp.hosteurope.de/ 0.15 MB/sftp://mirror.leaseweb.com/ 0.15 MB/sftp://ftp.sunet.se/ 0.2 MB/sftp://ftp.ukc.mirrorservice.org/ 0.15 MB/sftp://ftp.uni-kl.de/ 0.25 MB/sftp://ftp.funet.fi/ 0.05 MB/sftp://ftp5.gwdg.de/ 0.2 MB/sftp://mirror.sov.uk.goscomb.net/ 0.1 MB/s



*Average speed for 14 hosts*  1,27 MB/s  10 Mbps *Line speed for 10 hosts (Line Capacity)*  1,60 MB/s  13 Mbps

----------


## Lagman

Hostlist version  201011181319 by Someonefromhell, v0.51  Host OS & no. of CPUs  Windows Vista x86 - 2 CPU cores BBRAS  N/A  WAN IP  87.202.xxx.xxx ISP & network  OTEnet S.A. Multiprotocol Backbone &amp; ISP - 87.202.0.0/16  Advertised via  [coming soon!] Test mode  Ping  Total test duration  17.737 sec Pings per host  4  Ping threads  4 Hosts alive  104 / 105  *Avg. latency*  *104.096 msec* 
 

*Detailed ping results*

*Spoiler:*





*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Forthnet  5.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A OTE  6.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Vivodi  6.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A NTUA@GRNET  6.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  A Vodafone  6.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Wind  6.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  A Netone  6.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Cyta Hellas  7.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Orange Business Hellas  7.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Hellas Online  7.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A On Telecoms  7.50 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  A Verizon Hellas  127.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D *Group sum*  *201.00 msec*    *Group average*  *16.75 msec*  *0.00%*   *A*



*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





AboveNet US  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A Akamai  5.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A DE-CIX  46.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Host-Europe Germany  48.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Hetzner Germany  52.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Google CDN  53.50 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  B Tata Communications Germany  53.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Serverloft Germany  54.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Wanadoo Netherlands  55.25 msec  0.00%   -1.00 msec  B LINX  55.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B Hurricane Electric UK  56.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B America Online Transit Data Network UK  56.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B PCCW Germany  56.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B PANAP  56.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Cachefly  57.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B NL-IX  57.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B AboveNet Netherlands  57.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B Tinet UK  57.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Google CDN  57.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Sprint Nextel France  58.25 msec  0.00%   -1.00 msec  B Leaseweb Netherlands  58.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B AMS-IX  58.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Savvis Germany  59.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B GEANT UK  60.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Telia Germany  60.25 msec  0.00%  +4.25 msec  B Cable&Wireless Germany  61.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B OVH  62.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B Verizon Chech  64.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B NTT Communications UK  64.75 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  B Level 3 Germany  65.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B Global Crossing Germany  65.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Tinet Netherlands  66.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Seabone Italy  67.50 msec  0.00%  +4.00 msec  B British Telecom UK  68.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Deutche Telecom Germany  73.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Opentransit France  73.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B Infostrada Italy  74.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B Google CDN  75.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C ESPANIX  77.50 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  C MIX  77.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C GEANT Netherlands  82.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C RIPN@MSK-IX  103.50 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  C Rackspace US  131.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D Verizon US  132.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Yahoo US  133.50 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  D Cogent Communications US  133.50 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  D Cogent Germany  135.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D America Online Transit Data Network US  139.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D Sprint Nextel US  141.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Telia US  141.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Global Crossing US  155.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D The Planet US  156.75 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  D Qwest US  158.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Savvis US  158.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D AT&T US  161.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D Level 3 US  177.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Softlayer US  179.50 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  D Allstream US  179.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D TW Telecom US  181.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Dreamhost US  192.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Tata Communications US  199.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Hurricane Electric US  203.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E XO Communications US  243.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Isnet South Africa  244.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E ChinaNet China  269.00 msec  75.00%  +0.00 msec  F Bell Canada  309.75 msec  0.00%  +49.00 msec  F AboveNet Japan  315.25 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  F Maxnet New Zealand  316.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  F Pacnet Signapore  322.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F NTT Communicatons Japan  322.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  F PCCW Hong Kong  326.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F Telstra Australia  339.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Optus Australia  349.50 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  F *Group sum*  *9067.75 msec*    *Group average*  *125.94 msec*  *1.04%*   *D*



*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





247CS Germany  48.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B NGZ-Server Germany  49.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Multiplay UK  50.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B K-Play Germany  51.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Bigpoint Germany  54.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Clanhost Netherlands  54.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B G-Portal Germany  55.00 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  B ServerFFS Netherlands  55.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B GS-NET Netherlands  57.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B GC-Server Germany  59.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B Esport-Servers Germany  60.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Jolt UK  63.25 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  B Dataplex Hungary  63.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B LB-Server Germany  67.00 msec  0.00%  +2.50 msec  B NGI Italy  71.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Fastweb Italy  76.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C RDSNET Romania  95.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Gameservers US  130.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D EA US  189.75 msec  0.00%   -6.00 msec  D Valve US  204.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E *Group sum*  *1557.25 msec*    *Group average*  *77.86 msec*  *0.00%*   *C*

----------


## nnn

*ISP  FORTHnet SA - IP 194.21 xxxxx - BBRAS 194.219.231.114 - Network   194.219.0.0/16* *Network Advertised via * *Tinet SpA**Level 3 Communications**Telecom Italia Sparkle*Test date and time is Πέμπτη 18-11-2010 and time 21:29:06 - script ver 1.1 g download*Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium    - 2 Threads(2 CPUs), List by Someonefromhell, v0.51* *   DNS Server: 193.92.3.11 resolve in 29.89 ms - NIC Dell Wireless 1390 WLAN Mini-Card 54 Mbps**Time to fetch webpage 1,31 seconds - Upload speed:  1.65 Mb/s - Interleaved* 
prepend info

*Spoiler:*





6881 3257 1241 12413257 1241 1241





Ping results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





*MOS (mean opinion score), is scaled from 5=best to 1=worst*
*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  22.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,39Wind  122.75 ms  0 %  -3 ms  C  UP  4,34On Telecoms  23.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  A  DOWN  4,39Vivodi  43.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Forthnet  21.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  A  UP  4,39OTE  22.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,39Netone  44 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,38NTUA@GRNET  22 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,39Vodafone  116.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,34Orange Business Hellas  143.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,32Verizon Hellas  145.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,32Cyta Hellas  41 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  UP  4,38*Total ping time is*  769.25 ms     




*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





DE-CIX  83.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36AMS-IX  82.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36LINX  94.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  UP  4,35NL-IX  116.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,34RIPN@MSK-IX  140.75 ms  0 %  -2 ms  D  UP  4,33ESPANIX  105.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,35MIX  88.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  UP  4,35PANAP  85 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  UP  4,36Akamai  59.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Cachefly  68 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Google CDN  86.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Google CDN  99 ms  0 %  33 ms  C  UP  4,28Google CDN  86.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36Yahoo US  160 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,29AT&T US  181 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,24Global Crossing US  196 ms  0 %  -7 ms  D  UP  4,23Level 3 US  203 ms  0 %  -4 ms  E  DOWN  4,19Telia US  166.75 ms  0 %  -2 ms  D  UP  4,28Qwest US  201.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  E  UP  4,16Tata Communications US  214.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  DOWN  4,12Verizon US  162.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  DOWN  4,29Savvis US  193.5 ms  0 %  4 ms  D  UP  4,17America Online Transit Data Network US  166.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  UP  4,26Cogent Communications US  171.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,25Hurricane Electric US  252 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  DOWN  3,99AboveNet US  241.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  DOWN  4,02XO Communications US  239.75 ms  0 %  -4 ms  E  DOWN  4,06Sprint Nextel US  166.75 ms  0 %  9 ms  D  UP  4,22Allstream US  186.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,21TW Telecom US  211.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  DOWN  4,13Deutche Telecom Germany  97 ms  0 %  27 ms  C  UP  4,32Global Crossing Germany  74.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,37Cogent Germany  85.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36Telia Germany  74.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Level 3 Germany  77.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Tata Communications Germany  81.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,36Savvis Germany  97.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  UP  4,35Cable&Wireless Germany  90 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36PCCW Germany  73 ms  0 %  -2 ms  B  UP  4,37NTT Communications UK  87 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36America Online Transit Data Network UK  87.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36Tinet UK  90.25 ms  0 %  -6 ms  C  DOWN  4,36GEANT UK  91.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36British Telecom UK  69 ms  25 %   0 ms  B  DOWN  1,56Hurricane Electric UK  111.25 ms  0 %  12 ms  C  UP  4,33Tinet Netherlands  105.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  UP  4,34AboveNet Netherlands  81.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36Wanadoo Netherlands  93.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  DOWN  4,35GEANT Netherlands  97.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Opentransit France  85.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36Sprint Nextel France  89 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Seabone Italy  65.5 ms  0 %  3 ms  B  UP  4,37Infostrada Italy  109.25 ms  0 %  -39 ms  C  UP  4,39Telstra Australia  386.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  DOWN  3,38Optus Australia  376.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  DOWN  3,42NTT Communicatons Japan  351 ms  0 %  8 ms  F  DOWN  3,48AboveNet Japan  361 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  DOWN  3,51Verizon Chech  82.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  DOWN  4,36ChinaNet China  380.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  F  DOWN  3,42PCCW Hong Kong  339.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  DOWN  3,60Pacnet Signapore  396.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  F  DOWN  3,34Isnet South Africa  345.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  DOWN  3,58Maxnet New Zealand  371.5 ms  0 %  4 ms  F  DOWN  3,42Bell Canada  235.75 ms  0 %  5 ms  E  DOWN  4,01Leaseweb Netherlands  81.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36The Planet US  199.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  UP  4,16Softlayer US  200.25 ms  0 %  -2 ms  E  UP  4,18Dreamhost US  274.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  DOWN  3,89Rackspace US  162.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,28Serverloft Germany  74.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,36Host-Europe Germany  80.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,36Hetzner Germany  70.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  DOWN  4,36OVH  85.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36*Total ping time is*  11383.25 ms     




*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGI Italy  83.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Fastweb Italy  82.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36NGZ-Server Germany  78.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36K-Play Germany  77 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36GC-Server Germany  86.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  DOWN  4,36247CS Germany  79.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Esport-Servers Germany  75.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36LB-Server Germany  86.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  C  DOWN  4,36G-Portal Germany  74.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Jolt UK  101.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35Multiplay UK  120.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,34ServerFFS Netherlands  82.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36GS-NET Netherlands  81.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36Clanhost Netherlands  82.5 ms  0 %  -3 ms  C  UP  4,36RDSNET Romania  106.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,34Dataplex Hungary  90.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  DOWN  4,35EA US  200.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  E  UP  4,18Valve US  249 ms  0 %  -1 ms  E  DOWN  4,00Gameservers US  167.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,27Bigpoint Germany  82.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36*Total ping time is*  2088.25 ms     



*Total ping time is* *14240.75 ms*  5  13  50  16  10  11Greek servers  769.25  69,93 msInternational servers  11383.25  158,10 msGameservers  2088.25  109,91 ms



*Total ping time is* *14240.75 ms* *135,63 ms**Packet loss 0,26 %* 


Speedtest results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





Test date and time is Πέμπτη 18-11-2010 and time 21:30:44Free Fr   1,27Mirrorservice   0,54Apple   2,01Nvidia   1,56Microsoft   1,99LeaseWeb   0,00ServerBoost   1,55ThinkBroadband   1,12Cachefly   1,77Ovh   1,19UoCrete   1,94Forthnet   1,88Otenet   2,14RootBSD   0,46



Detailed results for multihosts(Line capacity)

*Spoiler:*





 Host list by Someonefromhellftp://ftp.free.fr/ 0.3 MB/sftp://ftp.ovh.net/ 0.25 MB/sftp://ftp.hosteurope.de/ 0.15 MB/sftp://mirror.leaseweb.com/ 0.3 MB/sftp://ftp.sunet.se/ 0.1 MB/sftp://ftp.ukc.mirrorservice.org/ 0 MB/sftp://ftp.uni-kl.de/ 0.25 MB/sftp://ftp.funet.fi/ 0.15 MB/sftp://ftp5.gwdg.de/ 0.15 MB/sftp://mirror.sov.uk.goscomb.net/ 0.15 MB/s



*Average speed for 14 hosts*  1,39 MB/s  11 Mbps *Line speed for 10 hosts (Line Capacity)*  1,80 MB/s  14 Mbps

----------


## nnn

*ISP  FORTHnet SA - IP 194.21 xxxxx - BBRAS 194.219.231.69 - Network   194.219.0.0/16* *Network Advertised via * *Tinet SpA**Level 3 Communications**Telecom Italia Sparkle*Test date and time is Κυριακή 28-11-2010 and time 11:34:32 - script ver 1.1 g download*Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium    - 2 Threads(2 CPUs), List by Someonefromhell, v0.51* *   DNS Server: 193.92.3.11 resolve in 27.9177 ms - NIC Dell Wireless 1390 WLAN Mini-Card 54 Mbps**Time to fetch webpage 2,99 seconds - Upload speed:  1.64 Mb/s - Interleaved* 
prepend info

*Spoiler:*





6881 3257 1241 12413257 1241 1241





Ping results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





*MOS (mean opinion score), is scaled from 5=best to 1=worst*
*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  22.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  A  DOWN  4,39Wind  108 ms  0 %  -8 ms  C  DOWN  4,35On Telecoms  22.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  A  DOWN  4,39Vivodi  40.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Forthnet  21 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,39OTE  21.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,39Netone  41.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,38NTUA@GRNET  21.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  A  DOWN  4,39Vodafone  125.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,33Orange Business Hellas  152.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,31Verizon Hellas  156.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,30Cyta Hellas  38 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38*Total ping time is*  770.75 ms     




*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





DE-CIX  90.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36AMS-IX  88 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36LINX  90.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,35NL-IX  99.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,35RIPN@MSK-IX  145 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,32ESPANIX  81.75 ms  25 %   0 ms  C  DOWN  1,54MIX  81.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36PANAP  91 ms  0 %  -4 ms  C  UP  4,36Akamai  42.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,38Cachefly  67.75 ms  0 %  3 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Google CDN  96.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Google CDN  105.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Google CDN  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00Yahoo US  161.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,29AT&T US  189.25 ms  0 %  -7 ms  D  DOWN  4,25Global Crossing US  186.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,21Level 3 US  208 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  DOWN  4,15Telia US  172.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,25Qwest US  206.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  DOWN  4,15Tata Communications US  225 ms  0 %  -1 ms  E  DOWN  4,09Verizon US  166.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  DOWN  4,26Savvis US  199.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,18America Online Transit Data Network US  171.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,26Cogent Communications US  177.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  DOWN  4,25Hurricane Electric US  251.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  DOWN  3,99AboveNet US  239.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  DOWN  4,03XO Communications US  245.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  DOWN  4,01Sprint Nextel US  168 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,27Allstream US  192.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,19TW Telecom US  224.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  DOWN  4,08Deutche Telecom Germany  97 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35Global Crossing Germany  81.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Cogent Germany  87.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Telia Germany  60.75 ms  25 %   0 ms  B  DOWN  1,57Level 3 Germany  85.75 ms  0 %  6 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Tata Communications Germany  84.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,36Savvis Germany  104 ms  0 %  3 ms  C  DOWN  4,34Cable&Wireless Germany  93.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,35PCCW Germany  93.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,35NTT Communications UK  94.5 ms  0 %  5 ms  C  DOWN  4,35America Online Transit Data Network UK  97.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Tinet UK  88.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36GEANT UK  96.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,35British Telecom UK  90 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Hurricane Electric UK  90 ms  0 %  -11 ms  C  DOWN  4,37Tinet Netherlands  108.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,34AboveNet Netherlands  88.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36Wanadoo Netherlands  91.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,35GEANT Netherlands  109 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,34Opentransit France  68.5 ms  25 %   0 ms  B  DOWN  1,56Sprint Nextel France  94.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Seabone Italy  61.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Infostrada Italy  87.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  C  UP  4,36Telstra Australia  475.75 ms  0 %  -15 ms  F  DOWN  3,08Optus Australia  383.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  F  DOWN  3,41NTT Communicatons Japan  373.75 ms  0 %  -10 ms  F  UP  3,54AboveNet Japan  367.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  UP  3,48Verizon Chech  88.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,36ChinaNet China  395.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  DOWN  3,34PCCW Hong Kong  314 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  DOWN  3,72Pacnet Signapore  407.5 ms  0 %  8 ms  F  UP  3,20Isnet South Africa  354 ms  0 %  -5 ms  F  UP  3,59Maxnet New Zealand  378.75 ms  0 %  4 ms  F  DOWN  3,38Bell Canada  237.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  DOWN  4,04Leaseweb Netherlands  87.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36The Planet US  204.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  UP  4,16Softlayer US  203 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  DOWN  4,16Dreamhost US  250.25 ms  0 %  -10 ms   DOWN  4,07Rackspace US  171.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  UP  4,25Serverloft Germany  81.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  UP  4,36Host-Europe Germany  86.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Hetzner Germany  86 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36OVH  97 ms  0 %  7 ms  C  UP  4,34*Total ping time is*  11563.5 ms     




*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGI Italy  91.25 ms  0 %  3 ms  C  UP  4,35Fastweb Italy  69.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37NGZ-Server Germany  86 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36K-Play Germany  83.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36GC-Server Germany  92.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,35247CS Germany  78.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Esport-Servers Germany  86.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36LB-Server Germany  91.5 ms  0 %  8 ms  C  UP  4,35G-Portal Germany  86.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,36Jolt UK  95.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Multiplay UK  104.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,35ServerFFS Netherlands  96.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,35GS-NET Netherlands  92 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Clanhost Netherlands  93.25 ms  0 %  3 ms  C  DOWN  4,35RDSNET Romania  115.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,34Dataplex Hungary  101.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35EA US  210.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  E  UP  4,14Valve US  255 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  DOWN  3,97Gameservers US  157.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,30Bigpoint Germany  91.75 ms  0 %  -3 ms  C  UP  4,36*Total ping time is*  2179.25 ms     



*Total ping time is* *14513.5 ms*  5  9  52  16  10  11Greek servers  770.75  70,07 msInternational servers  11563.5  160,60 msGameservers  2179.25  114,70 ms



*Total ping time is* *14513.5 ms* *138,22 ms**Packet loss 1,84 %* 


Speedtest results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





Test date and time is Κυριακή 28-11-2010 and time 11:36:08Free Fr   1,02Mirrorservice   0,68Apple   1,99Nvidia   1,86Microsoft   0,60LeaseWeb   1,42ServerBoost   1,26ThinkBroadband   1,06Cachefly   1,43Ovh   1,12UoCrete   1,92Forthnet   2,20Otenet   1,71RootBSD   0,49



Detailed results for multihosts(Line capacity)

*Spoiler:*





 Host list by Someonefromhellftp://ftp.free.fr/ 0.2 MB/sftp://ftp.ovh.net/ 0.25 MB/sftp://ftp.hosteurope.de/ 0.15 MB/sftp://mirror.leaseweb.com/ 0.15 MB/sftp://ftp.sunet.se/ 0.3 MB/sftp://ftp.ukc.mirrorservice.org/ 0.15 MB/sftp://ftp.uni-kl.de/ 0.25 MB/sftp://ftp.funet.fi/ 0.15 MB/sftp://ftp5.gwdg.de/ 0.15 MB/sftp://mirror.sov.uk.goscomb.net/ 0.05 MB/s



*Average speed for 14 hosts*  1,34 MB/s  11 Mbps *Line speed for 10 hosts (Line Capacity)*  1,80 MB/s  14 Mbps

----------


## Ntalton

Hostlist version  201011181319 by Someonefromhell, v0.51  Host OS & no. of CPUs  Windows 7 x64 - 2 CPU cores BBRAS  loopback2004.med01.dsl.hol.gr [62.38.0.170]  WAN IP  89.210.xxx.xxx ISP & network  Hellas OnLine Electronic Communications S.A. - 89.210.0.0/16  Advertised via  [coming soon!] Test mode  All tests  Total test duration  175.652 sec Pings per host  4  Ping threads  4 Hosts alive  104 / 105  *Avg. latency*  *149.962 msec* Downloads ran for  10 sec each  *Max. speed*  *7.32 Mbps or 0.91 MB/sec* 
   

*Detailed ping results*

*Spoiler:*





*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  24.00 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  A OTE  26.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  A NTUA@GRNET  26.50 msec  0.00%  +2.00 msec  A Cyta Hellas  26.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Netone  29.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Vodafone  29.75 msec  0.00%   -1.75 msec  A On Telecoms  30.00 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  B Vivodi  30.75 msec  0.00%   -1.00 msec  B Wind  31.75 msec  0.00%   -2.50 msec  B Forthnet  31.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Orange Business Hellas  41.00 msec  0.00%   -15.75 msec  B Verizon Hellas  183.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D *Group sum*  *510.50 msec*    *Group average*  *42.54 msec*  *0.00%*   *B*



*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Google CDN  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A Akamai  41.25 msec  0.00%   -1.00 msec  B Tata Communications Germany  80.50 msec  0.00%  +2.75 msec  C Global Crossing Germany  86.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C Leaseweb Netherlands  88.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C British Telecom UK  90.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Wanadoo Netherlands  90.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Google CDN  90.50 msec  0.00%  +3.25 msec  C PCCW Germany  90.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C LINX  94.50 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  C DE-CIX  94.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C GEANT UK  94.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Cachefly  96.25 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  C MIX  97.75 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  C Google CDN  98.75 msec  0.00%  +2.50 msec  C America Online Transit Data Network UK  99.50 msec  0.00%   -8.00 msec  C NL-IX  99.50 msec  0.00%   -4.25 msec  C Cable&Wireless Germany  99.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C Tinet Netherlands  100.75 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  C Seabone Italy  100.75 msec  0.00%  +7.75 msec  C Opentransit France  101.00 msec  0.00%   -14.25 msec  C Sprint Nextel France  102.75 msec  0.00%   -13.00 msec  C OVH  103.25 msec  0.00%  +7.50 msec  C Deutche Telecom Germany  105.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Hurricane Electric UK  106.50 msec  0.00%   -2.00 msec  C Tinet UK  108.00 msec  0.00%   -2.00 msec  C Host-Europe Germany  108.00 msec  0.00%   -7.00 msec  C Savvis Germany  109.25 msec  0.00%  +1.50 msec  C AMS-IX  110.50 msec  0.00%  +13.00 msec  C Telia Germany  110.75 msec  0.00%  +14.75 msec  C Level 3 Germany  112.25 msec  0.00%  +6.25 msec  C Serverloft Germany  113.00 msec  0.00%   -19.75 msec  C Hetzner Germany  113.00 msec  0.00%  +14.50 msec  C PANAP  118.00 msec  0.00%  +2.00 msec  C GEANT Netherlands  118.25 msec  0.00%  +4.75 msec  C Infostrada Italy  131.75 msec  0.00%  +10.25 msec  D ESPANIX  136.75 msec  0.00%  +19.50 msec  D RIPN@MSK-IX  140.00 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  D NTT Communications UK  141.25 msec  0.00%  +3.75 msec  D Yahoo US  161.00 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  D Rackspace US  170.25 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  D Global Crossing US  179.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D Telia US  183.25 msec  0.00%  +8.00 msec  D AT&T US  183.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Verizon Chech  183.75 msec  0.00%   -14.00 msec  D Verizon US  184.25 msec  0.00%  +8.50 msec  D Cogent Communications US  187.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D Allstream US  187.50 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  D Savvis US  188.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Bell Canada  193.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D Sprint Nextel US  203.25 msec  0.00%   -1.50 msec  E America Online Transit Data Network US  206.25 msec  0.00%  +8.75 msec  E Level 3 US  207.25 msec  0.00%   -7.25 msec  E AboveNet Netherlands  209.75 msec  0.00%   -3.75 msec  E The Planet US  212.00 msec  0.00%  +7.75 msec  E Qwest US  222.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  E TW Telecom US  225.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E Softlayer US  226.25 msec  0.00%  +6.75 msec  E Cogent Germany  231.25 msec  0.00%  +1.75 msec  E Dreamhost US  231.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Tata Communications US  233.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E XO Communications US  234.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E Hurricane Electric US  250.25 msec  0.00%  +6.50 msec  F AboveNet US  259.25 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  F NTT Communicatons Japan  352.00 msec  0.00%   -1.00 msec  F Isnet South Africa  364.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F Maxnet New Zealand  368.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Pacnet Signapore  373.75 msec  0.00%   -8.50 msec  F AboveNet Japan  383.50 msec  0.00%  +12.75 msec  F PCCW Hong Kong  387.25 msec  0.00%   -3.75 msec  F Optus Australia  392.00 msec  0.00%   -8.50 msec  F ChinaNet China  413.75 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  F Telstra Australia  460.25 msec  0.00%  +1.75 msec  F *Group sum*  *12572.75 msec*    *Group average*  *174.62 msec*  *0.00%*   *D*



*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





G-Portal Germany  80.00 msec  0.00%   -8.25 msec  C Bigpoint Germany  83.75 msec  0.00%   -1.00 msec  C Fastweb Italy  93.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C ServerFFS Netherlands  93.25 msec  0.00%   -7.50 msec  C Jolt UK  95.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C NGZ-Server Germany  95.75 msec  0.00%   -8.00 msec  C 247CS Germany  98.00 msec  0.00%  +5.00 msec  C Clanhost Netherlands  103.75 msec  0.00%   -14.50 msec  C Esport-Servers Germany  105.75 msec  0.00%   -24.00 msec  C K-Play Germany  107.50 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  C Dataplex Hungary  108.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C LB-Server Germany  112.50 msec  0.00%   -20.25 msec  C GC-Server Germany  121.75 msec  0.00%  +3.50 msec  C NGI Italy  130.75 msec  0.00%  +9.50 msec  D GS-NET Netherlands  140.00 msec  0.00%  +7.00 msec  D Gameservers US  153.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D RDSNET Romania  155.00 msec  0.00%  +9.00 msec  D Multiplay UK  188.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D EA US  202.50 msec  0.00%   -1.50 msec  E Valve US  244.75 msec  0.00%  +4.00 msec  E *Group sum*  *2512.75 msec*    *Group average*  *125.64 msec*  *0.00%*   *D*

----------


## MaFiOzOs_GR

Hostlist version  201011181319 by Someonefromhell, v0.51  Host OS & no. of CPUs  Windows 7 x64 - 2 CPU cores BBRAS  loopback2004.med01.dsl.hol.gr [62.38.0.170]  WAN IP  79.166.xxx.xxx ISP & network  Hellas OnLine Electronic Communications S.A. - 79.166.0.0/16  Advertised via  [coming soon!] Test mode  All tests  Total test duration  166.406 sec Pings per host  4  Ping threads  4 Hosts alive  104 / 105  *Avg. latency*  *138.56 msec* Downloads ran for  10 sec each  *Max. speed*  *9.43 Mbps or 1.18 MB/sec* 
   

*Detailed ping results*

*Spoiler:*





*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Vivodi  26.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Orange Business Hellas  26.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Cyta Hellas  27.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  A Wind  27.75 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  A NTUA@GRNET  28.00 msec  0.00%  +2.25 msec  A OTE  29.00 msec  0.00%   -3.25 msec  A Hellas Online  29.25 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  A Vodafone  29.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  A Forthnet  30.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B Netone  31.00 msec  0.00%  +1.50 msec  B On Telecoms  34.75 msec  0.00%   -2.25 msec  B Verizon Hellas  142.75 msec  0.00%  +2.00 msec  D *Group sum*  *462.25 msec*    *Group average*  *38.52 msec*  *0.00%*   *B*



*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Google CDN  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A Akamai  27.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Seabone Italy  64.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Verizon Chech  79.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C PCCW Germany  79.75 msec  0.00%  +1.50 msec  C DE-CIX  80.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Hetzner Germany  81.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Host-Europe Germany  81.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Tata Communications Germany  82.25 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  C Telia Germany  84.50 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  C Cachefly  85.75 msec  0.00%   -9.50 msec  C GEANT UK  86.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Google CDN  87.50 msec  0.00%   -1.00 msec  C Deutche Telecom Germany  89.25 msec  0.00%   -5.00 msec  C Global Crossing Germany  89.75 msec  0.00%  +2.50 msec  C GEANT Netherlands  90.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C OVH  90.50 msec  0.00%  +2.25 msec  C Tinet Netherlands  90.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C LINX  90.75 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  C America Online Transit Data Network UK  91.50 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  C Google CDN  92.25 msec  0.00%   -8.00 msec  C Level 3 Germany  92.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Opentransit France  92.75 msec  0.00%  +2.75 msec  C MIX  93.75 msec  0.00%   -6.50 msec  C Serverloft Germany  95.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Leaseweb Netherlands  97.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C Sprint Nextel France  97.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C British Telecom UK  98.25 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  C NTT Communications UK  98.75 msec  0.00%   -5.75 msec  C Cable&Wireless Germany  99.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Wanadoo Netherlands  100.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Tinet UK  101.75 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  C Infostrada Italy  102.00 msec  0.00%   -5.25 msec  C AMS-IX  103.25 msec  0.00%   -5.00 msec  C Cogent Germany  106.75 msec  0.00%   -5.50 msec  C NL-IX  106.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C PANAP  107.00 msec  0.00%   -3.50 msec  C Hurricane Electric UK  107.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Savvis Germany  118.50 msec  0.00%  +3.50 msec  C ESPANIX  120.25 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  C RIPN@MSK-IX  128.00 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  D Rackspace US  162.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D AboveNet Netherlands  169.75 msec  0.00%  +2.75 msec  D Telia US  169.75 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  D Yahoo US  172.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Verizon US  173.50 msec  0.00%   -8.00 msec  D America Online Transit Data Network US  180.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D Global Crossing US  183.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D Bell Canada  183.50 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  D Sprint Nextel US  184.50 msec  0.00%   -5.25 msec  D AT&T US  186.25 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  D Cogent Communications US  189.25 msec  0.00%  +2.00 msec  D Savvis US  199.50 msec  0.00%   -7.00 msec  D Softlayer US  203.00 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  E Allstream US  204.25 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  E Level 3 US  206.75 msec  0.00%   -5.00 msec  E The Planet US  210.25 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  E Qwest US  210.25 msec  0.00%   -2.75 msec  E TW Telecom US  219.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E Dreamhost US  235.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Tata Communications US  243.25 msec  0.00%   -3.00 msec  E Hurricane Electric US  248.50 msec  0.00%   -1.00 msec  E AboveNet US  249.75 msec  0.00%  +2.25 msec  E XO Communications US  253.50 msec  0.00%  +3.00 msec  F PCCW Hong Kong  278.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  F Isnet South Africa  284.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  F NTT Communicatons Japan  358.75 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  F AboveNet Japan  373.50 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  F Optus Australia  374.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F ChinaNet China  387.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Pacnet Signapore  410.75 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  F Telstra Australia  431.25 msec  0.00%  +2.75 msec  F Maxnet New Zealand  452.75 msec  0.00%   -13.00 msec  F *Group sum*  *11702.50 msec*    *Group average*  *162.53 msec*  *0.00%*   *D*



*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Esport-Servers Germany  78.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C 247CS Germany  79.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C G-Portal Germany  81.25 msec  0.00%  +2.00 msec  C Bigpoint Germany  81.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C K-Play Germany  81.50 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  C GS-NET Netherlands  82.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C NGZ-Server Germany  83.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C ServerFFS Netherlands  86.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C Clanhost Netherlands  87.50 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  C Jolt UK  89.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C GC-Server Germany  92.50 msec  0.00%   -1.50 msec  C Dataplex Hungary  97.00 msec  0.00%   -1.00 msec  C LB-Server Germany  100.00 msec  0.00%  +3.00 msec  C NGI Italy  103.50 msec  0.00%  +1.75 msec  C RDSNET Romania  106.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Fastweb Italy  115.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Gameservers US  160.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Multiplay UK  176.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D EA US  221.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E Valve US  240.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E *Group sum*  *2245.50 msec*    *Group average*  *112.28 msec*  *0.00%*   *C*

----------


## arial

Hostlist version  201011181319 by Someonefromhell, v0.51  Host OS & no. of CPUs  Windows XP x86 - 2 CPU cores BBRAS  loopback2004.med01.dsl.hol.gr [62.38.0.170]  WAN IP  79.167.xxx.xxx ISP & network  Hellas OnLine Electronic Communications S.A. - 79.167.0.0/16  Advertised via  [coming soon!] Test mode  All tests  Total test duration  165.407 sec Pings per host  4  Ping threads  4 Hosts alive  104 / 105  *Avg. latency*  *133.463 msec* Downloads ran for  10 sec each  *Max. speed*  *15.10 Mbps or 1.89 MB/sec* 
   

*Detailed ping results*

*Spoiler:*





*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  23.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  A NTUA@GRNET  24.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Forthnet  24.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Cyta Hellas  24.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A OTE  24.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Orange Business Hellas  24.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A On Telecoms  24.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Wind  25.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  A Netone  25.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Vivodi  25.50 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  A Vodafone  26.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Verizon Hellas  150.25 msec  0.00%  +3.75 msec  D *Group sum*  *421.25 msec*    *Group average*  *35.10 msec*  *0.00%*   *B*



*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Google CDN  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A Akamai  23.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Google CDN  73.25 msec  0.00%   -4.50 msec  B Global Crossing Germany  74.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B Cachefly  75.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C Level 3 Germany  76.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Cogent Germany  77.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Hetzner Germany  78.00 msec  0.00%  +4.50 msec  C Telia Germany  80.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C OVH  81.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C DE-CIX  82.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Tinet Netherlands  82.50 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  C PANAP  82.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C Infostrada Italy  83.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C Opentransit France  83.25 msec  0.00%  +4.50 msec  C MIX  83.50 msec  0.00%   -4.25 msec  C Host-Europe Germany  84.50 msec  0.00%   -4.25 msec  C Seabone Italy  86.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C GEANT UK  87.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C Sprint Nextel France  88.00 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  C British Telecom UK  88.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Leaseweb Netherlands  89.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C Deutche Telecom Germany  89.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C AboveNet Netherlands  90.25 msec  0.00%   -8.75 msec  C Cable&Wireless Germany  91.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Tata Communications Germany  91.75 msec  0.00%   -4.00 msec  C Serverloft Germany  91.75 msec  0.00%   -3.75 msec  C America Online Transit Data Network UK  92.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C LINX  92.00 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  C NTT Communications UK  93.00 msec  0.00%   -2.25 msec  C NL-IX  93.25 msec  0.00%  +4.00 msec  C Wanadoo Netherlands  94.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Verizon Chech  95.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C Hurricane Electric UK  95.25 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  C Google CDN  96.75 msec  0.00%  +16.50 msec  C GEANT Netherlands  99.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C ESPANIX  100.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C Tinet UK  100.75 msec  0.00%   -12.00 msec  C PCCW Germany  102.75 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  C AMS-IX  105.25 msec  0.00%  +3.75 msec  C Savvis Germany  105.25 msec  0.00%  +3.75 msec  C RIPN@MSK-IX  121.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C America Online Transit Data Network US  160.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D Verizon US  168.00 msec  0.00%  +3.75 msec  D Telia US  171.25 msec  0.00%  +9.75 msec  D Yahoo US  171.75 msec  0.00%   -3.50 msec  D Rackspace US  172.00 msec  0.00%  +3.75 msec  D Sprint Nextel US  173.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D Cogent Communications US  182.50 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  D Allstream US  186.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Global Crossing US  189.75 msec  0.00%   -3.50 msec  D AT&T US  197.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Level 3 US  201.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E The Planet US  205.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  E Softlayer US  209.50 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  E Savvis US  210.50 msec  0.00%  +3.75 msec  E Qwest US  213.75 msec  0.00%   -4.50 msec  E TW Telecom US  214.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  E Tata Communications US  218.75 msec  0.00%   -4.00 msec  E Bell Canada  234.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E Hurricane Electric US  236.75 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  E XO Communications US  238.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  E Dreamhost US  248.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E AboveNet US  252.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F PCCW Hong Kong  258.75 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  F Isnet South Africa  283.00 msec  0.00%  +4.50 msec  F Pacnet Signapore  348.50 msec  0.00%  +4.75 msec  F NTT Communicatons Japan  355.75 msec  0.00%   -2.25 msec  F AboveNet Japan  358.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Maxnet New Zealand  366.00 msec  0.00%  +4.75 msec  F Optus Australia  387.00 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  F ChinaNet China  407.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Telstra Australia  473.00 msec  0.00%  +2.75 msec  F *Group sum*  *11295.75 msec*    *Group average*  *156.89 msec*  *0.00%*   *D*



*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





G-Portal Germany  74.67 msec  25.00%  +0.00 msec  B NGZ-Server Germany  80.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C K-Play Germany  81.00 msec  0.00%   -3.75 msec  C Clanhost Netherlands  81.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C 247CS Germany  81.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C LB-Server Germany  81.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C ServerFFS Netherlands  83.00 msec  0.00%  +4.25 msec  C Esport-Servers Germany  83.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C GS-NET Netherlands  85.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C Fastweb Italy  87.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C Jolt UK  93.00 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  C NGI Italy  93.25 msec  0.00%  +4.25 msec  C Dataplex Hungary  96.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Bigpoint Germany  102.75 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  C GC-Server Germany  103.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C Multiplay UK  104.50 msec  0.00%  +4.25 msec  C RDSNET Romania  126.00 msec  0.00%  +3.50 msec  D Gameservers US  158.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D EA US  204.00 msec  0.00%  +3.25 msec  E Valve US  262.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F *Group sum*  *2163.17 msec*    *Group average*  *108.16 msec*  *1.25%*   *C*

----------


## nnn

pstn αγάπη μου  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL: 

*ISP  FORTHnet SA - IP 194.21 xxxxx - BBRAS 194.219.231.69 - Network   194.219.0.0/16* *Network Advertised via * *Tinet SpA**Level 3 Communications**Telecom Italia Sparkle*Test date and time is Κυριακή 28-11-2010 and time 20:38:04 - script ver 1.1 g download*Microsoft® Windows Vista™ Ultimate  - 2 Threads(2 CPUs), List by Someonefromhell, v0.51* *   DNS Server: 194.219.227.1 resolve in 109.1719 ms - NIC NVIDIA nForce 10/100/1000 Mbps Ethernet #3 1000 Mbps**Time to fetch webpage 8,32 seconds - Upload speed:  352.00 kb/s - Interleaved* 
prepend info

*Spoiler:*






6881 3257 1241 12413257 1241 1241






Ping results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





*MOS (mean opinion score), is scaled from 5=best to 1=worst*
*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  53.5 ms  0 %  -12 ms  B  UP  4,39Wind  238.5 ms  0 %  6 ms  E  UP  3,99On Telecoms  45 ms  0 %  4 ms  B  UP  4,38Vivodi  180.5 ms  0 %  11 ms  D  UP  4,16Forthnet  39.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,38OTE  45.75 ms  0 %  4 ms  B  UP  4,38Netone  165 ms  0 %  -5 ms  D  UP  4,31NTUA@GRNET  48.5 ms  0 %  -6 ms  B  UP  4,39Vodafone  162 ms  0 %  3 ms  D  UP  4,27Orange Business Hellas  267.5 ms  0 %  -12 ms  F  UP  4,02Verizon Hellas  168.25 ms  0 %  9 ms  D  UP  4,22Cyta Hellas  150.5 ms  0 %  -17 ms  D  UP  4,34*Total ping time is*  1564.5 ms     




*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





DE-CIX  223.25 ms  0 %  19 ms  E  UP  3,95AMS-IX  116.25 ms  0 %  13 ms  C  UP  4,32LINX  213.75 ms  0 %  -16 ms  E  UP  4,23NL-IX  228.25 ms  0 %  6 ms  E  UP  4,03RIPN@MSK-IX  275.25 ms  0 %  18 ms  F  UP  3,74ESPANIX  140.75 ms  0 %  -7 ms  D  UP  4,33MIX  103.5 ms  0 %  -3 ms  C  UP  4,35PANAP  103.5 ms  0 %  -12 ms  C  UP  4,36Akamai  93.25 ms  0 %  -2 ms  C  UP  4,36Cachefly  97.75 ms  0 %  -2 ms  C  UP  4,35Google CDN  215.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  E  UP  4,11Google CDN  222 ms  0 %  7 ms  E  UP  4,05Google CDN  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00Yahoo US  276 ms  0 %  30 ms  F  UP  3,63AT&T US  313.5 ms  0 %  -19 ms  F  UP  3,89Global Crossing US  293.5 ms  0 %  11 ms  F  UP  3,72Level 3 US  235 ms  0 %  -22 ms  E  UP  4,20Telia US  198 ms  0 %  13 ms  D  UP  4,09Qwest US  328.25 ms  0 %  11 ms  F  UP  3,56Tata Communications US  254 ms  0 %  14 ms  F  UP  3,86Verizon US  290.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  F  UP  3,84Savvis US  233 ms  0 %  -6 ms  E  UP  4,10America Online Transit Data Network US  201.25 ms  0 %  8 ms  E  UP  4,11Cogent Communications US  290.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  F  UP  3,81Hurricane Electric US  261 ms  25 %   0 ms  F  UP  1,14AboveNet US  243.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  UP  4,02XO Communications US  340.75 ms  0 %  -5 ms  F  UP  3,65Sprint Nextel US  264.5 ms  0 %  6 ms  F  UP  3,89Allstream US  194.25 ms  0 %  -2 ms  D  UP  4,20TW Telecom US  224.25 ms  0 %  -8 ms  E  UP  4,14Deutche Telecom Germany  116.75 ms  0 %  -6 ms  C  UP  4,35Global Crossing Germany  176.25 ms  0 %  4 ms  D  UP  4,22Cogent Germany  201.25 ms  0 %  -6 ms  E  UP  4,21Telia Germany  96.25 ms  0 %  -6 ms  C  UP  4,36Level 3 Germany  106.75 ms  0 %  3 ms  C  UP  4,34Tata Communications Germany  97.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Savvis Germany  216 ms  0 %  -19 ms  E  UP  4,24Cable&Wireless Germany  194.5 ms  0 %  22 ms  D  UP  4,04PCCW Germany  287.25 ms  0 %  5 ms  F  UP  3,80NTT Communications UK  197.5 ms  0 %  9 ms  D  UP  4,12America Online Transit Data Network UK  199 ms  0 %  13 ms  D  UP  4,09Tinet UK  96.75 ms  0 %  28 ms  C  DOWN  4,31GEANT UK  293.75 ms  0 %  -48 ms  F  UP  4,18British Telecom UK  206.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  E  UP  4,16Hurricane Electric UK  204.25 ms  0 %  48 ms  E  UP  3,79Tinet Netherlands  206.5 ms  0 %  7 ms  E  UP  4,10AboveNet Netherlands  90 ms  0 %  5 ms  C  UP  4,35Wanadoo Netherlands  100 ms  0 %  -7 ms  C  UP  4,36GEANT Netherlands  287.75 ms  0 %  -9 ms  F  UP  3,91Opentransit France  95.75 ms  0 %  -9 ms  C  UP  4,36Sprint Nextel France  207.75 ms  0 %  -9 ms  E  UP  4,21Seabone Italy  159.25 ms  0 %  -10 ms  D  UP  4,33Infostrada Italy  106 ms  0 %  -13 ms  C  UP  4,36Telstra Australia  506 ms  0 %  35 ms  F  UP  2,40Optus Australia  391.25 ms  0 %  -15 ms  F  UP  3,51NTT Communicatons Japan  375.75 ms  0 %  24 ms  F  UP  3,19AboveNet Japan  377.5 ms  0 %  -19 ms  F  UP  3,61Verizon Chech  101.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,35ChinaNet China  522 ms  0 %  -1 ms  F  UP  2,69PCCW Hong Kong  434.25 ms  0 %  -4 ms  F  UP  3,18Pacnet Signapore  435.5 ms  0 %  19 ms  F  UP  2,94Isnet South Africa  369.5 ms  0 %  -3 ms  F  UP  3,49Maxnet New Zealand  502.5 ms  0 %  17 ms  F  UP  2,60Bell Canada  356.25 ms  0 %  -13 ms  F  UP  3,65Leaseweb Netherlands  108.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  UP  4,34The Planet US  234.75 ms  0 %  -14 ms  E  UP  4,15Softlayer US  316.75 ms  0 %  8 ms  F  UP  3,64Dreamhost US  345.5 ms  0 %  -47 ms  F  UP  3,99Rackspace US  193.5 ms  0 %  11 ms  D  UP  4,12Serverloft Germany  102 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  UP  4,35Host-Europe Germany  207.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  E  UP  4,16Hetzner Germany  120.25 ms  0 %  8 ms  C  UP  4,33OVH  122 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,34*Total ping time is*  16539.5 ms     




*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGI Italy  120.75 ms  0 %  -10 ms  C  UP  4,35Fastweb Italy  186.25 ms  0 %  17 ms  D  UP  4,10NGZ-Server Germany  108.25 ms  0 %  15 ms  C  UP  4,33K-Play Germany  86 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36GC-Server Germany  188.5 ms  0 %  -8 ms  D  UP  4,26247CS Germany  94 ms  0 %  7 ms  C  UP  4,35Esport-Servers Germany  83.25 ms  0 %  3 ms  C  UP  4,36LB-Server Germany  92.75 ms  0 %  3 ms  C  UP  4,35G-Portal Germany  81.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  C  UP  4,36Jolt UK  193 ms  0 %  -2 ms  D  UP  4,21Multiplay UK  212.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  E  UP  4,14ServerFFS Netherlands  193.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,19GS-NET Netherlands  92.75 ms  0 %  7 ms  C  UP  4,35Clanhost Netherlands  93.5 ms  0 %  5 ms  C  UP  4,35RDSNET Romania  113.75 ms  0 %  -2 ms  C  UP  4,34Dataplex Hungary  100.25 ms  0 %  -3 ms  C  UP  4,35EA US  226.5 ms  0 %  -11 ms  E  UP  4,16Valve US  277 ms  0 %  18 ms  F  UP  3,73Gameservers US  179.5 ms  0 %  -7 ms  D  UP  4,28Bigpoint Germany  98.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  UP  4,35*Total ping time is*  2821.25 ms     



*Total ping time is* *20925.25 ms*  0  5  31  19  21  28Greek servers  1564.5  142,23 msInternational servers  16539.5  229,72 msGameservers  2821.25  148,49 ms



*Total ping time is* *20925.25 ms* *199,29 ms**Packet loss 1,31 %* 



Speedtest results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





Test date and time is Κυριακή 28-11-2010 and time 20:45:54Free Fr   0,10Mirrorservice   0,00Apple   0,31Nvidia   0,07Microsoft   0,05LeaseWeb   0,09ServerBoost   0,15ThinkBroadband   0,07Cachefly   0,21Ovh   0,02UoCrete   0,05Forthnet   0,49Otenet   0,32RootBSD   0,02



Detailed results for multihosts(Line capacity)

*Spoiler:*





 Host list by Someonefromhellftp://ftp.free.fr/ 0.15 MB/sftp://ftp.ovh.net/ 0.35 MB/sftp://ftp.hosteurope.de/ 0.1 MB/sftp://mirror.leaseweb.com/ 0 MB/sftp://ftp.sunet.se/ 0 MB/sftp://ftp.ukc.mirrorservice.org/ 0.05 MB/sftp://ftp.uni-kl.de/ 0.1 MB/sftp://ftp.funet.fi/ 0 MB/sftp://ftp5.gwdg.de/ 0.1 MB/sftp://mirror.sov.uk.goscomb.net/ 0 MB/s



*Average speed for 14 hosts*  0,14 MB/s  1 Mbps *Line speed for 10 hosts (Line Capacity)*  0,85 MB/s  7 Mbps

----------


## arial

Hostlist version  201011181319 by Someonefromhell, v0.51  Host OS & no. of CPUs  Windows XP x86 - 2 CPU cores BBRAS  loopback2004.med01.dsl.hol.gr [62.38.0.170]  WAN IP  79.167.xxx.xxx ISP & network  Hellas OnLine Electronic Communications S.A. - 79.167.0.0/16  Advertised via  [coming soon!] Test mode  All tests  Total test duration  163.187 sec Pings per host  4  Ping threads  4 Hosts alive  104 / 105  *Avg. latency*  *134.349 msec* Downloads ran for  10 sec each  *Max. speed*  *14.77 Mbps or 1.85 MB/sec* 
   

*Detailed ping results*

*Spoiler:*





*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Forthnet  23.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  A Hellas Online  23.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  A NTUA@GRNET  24.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A OTE  24.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Cyta Hellas  24.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Wind  24.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Netone  24.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Vivodi  24.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A On Telecoms  25.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Vodafone  26.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  A Orange Business Hellas  26.25 msec  0.00%   -1.25 msec  A Verizon Hellas  147.00 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  D *Group sum*  *418.25 msec*    *Group average*  *34.85 msec*  *0.00%*   *B*



*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Google CDN  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A Telia Germany  71.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B Cogent Germany  75.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Google CDN  76.00 msec  0.00%   -3.75 msec  C OVH  77.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Cachefly  78.75 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  C NL-IX  80.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C Tinet Netherlands  82.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Infostrada Italy  82.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C Hetzner Germany  82.75 msec  0.00%   -3.75 msec  C Opentransit France  83.00 msec  0.00%  +4.00 msec  C PANAP  83.00 msec  0.00%  +3.75 msec  C LINX  83.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Host-Europe Germany  84.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Seabone Italy  84.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Sprint Nextel France  85.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Google CDN  86.00 msec  0.00%   -1.75 msec  C GEANT Netherlands  86.25 msec  0.00%  +4.00 msec  C British Telecom UK  86.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C America Online Transit Data Network UK  87.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Tinet UK  87.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C DE-CIX  87.75 msec  0.00%   -3.75 msec  C Level 3 Germany  88.00 msec  0.00%   -4.50 msec  C AboveNet Netherlands  88.75 msec  0.00%   -1.00 msec  C Global Crossing Germany  88.75 msec  0.00%  +4.25 msec  C Akamai  91.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C Cable&Wireless Germany  91.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C MIX  91.50 msec  0.00%   -3.50 msec  C Wanadoo Netherlands  91.50 msec  0.00%  +4.25 msec  C Leaseweb Netherlands  93.75 msec  0.00%   -3.75 msec  C Deutche Telecom Germany  94.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Hurricane Electric UK  95.00 msec  0.00%   -3.00 msec  C GEANT UK  96.25 msec  0.00%   -3.50 msec  C NTT Communications UK  97.50 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  C AMS-IX  98.00 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  C Serverloft Germany  100.00 msec  0.00%   -4.00 msec  C Savvis Germany  100.75 msec  0.00%   -3.50 msec  C PCCW Germany  101.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Verizon Chech  104.25 msec  0.00%   -3.50 msec  C ESPANIX  108.75 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  C RIPN@MSK-IX  121.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C Tata Communications Germany  131.75 msec  0.00%  +15.75 msec  D Yahoo US  162.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D America Online Transit Data Network US  164.75 msec  0.00%   -4.00 msec  D Telia US  166.25 msec  0.00%  +3.75 msec  D Rackspace US  167.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Verizon US  167.50 msec  0.00%   -4.00 msec  D Sprint Nextel US  173.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Cogent Communications US  180.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Allstream US  186.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Global Crossing US  190.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D Softlayer US  203.00 msec  0.00%  +3.75 msec  E AT&T US  205.25 msec  0.00%  +4.00 msec  E The Planet US  205.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Level 3 US  206.75 msec  0.00%   -4.00 msec  E Qwest US  206.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  E TW Telecom US  214.50 msec  0.00%   -3.00 msec  E Savvis US  217.75 msec  0.00%  +4.00 msec  E Tata Communications US  218.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Bell Canada  232.50 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  E Hurricane Electric US  234.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E XO Communications US  241.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E AboveNet US  244.00 msec  0.00%  +3.75 msec  E Dreamhost US  246.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E PCCW Hong Kong  259.75 msec  0.00%   -2.00 msec  F Isnet South Africa  283.50 msec  0.00%   -2.50 msec  F NTT Communicatons Japan  347.00 msec  0.00%  +4.00 msec  F Pacnet Signapore  352.50 msec  0.00%   -4.25 msec  F AboveNet Japan  361.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Maxnet New Zealand  374.50 msec  0.00%   -4.50 msec  F Optus Australia  391.25 msec  0.00%   -4.00 msec  F ChinaNet China  407.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Telstra Australia  481.25 msec  0.00%   -1.25 msec  F *Group sum*  *11398.75 msec*    *Group average*  *158.32 msec*  *0.00%*   *D*



*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGZ-Server Germany  76.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C G-Portal Germany  78.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C K-Play Germany  81.00 msec  0.00%   -4.00 msec  C Esport-Servers Germany  81.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C 247CS Germany  84.75 msec  0.00%  +3.75 msec  C Clanhost Netherlands  85.00 msec  0.00%   -3.75 msec  C ServerFFS Netherlands  87.00 msec  0.00%  +4.00 msec  C LB-Server Germany  88.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C NGI Italy  89.00 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  C GS-NET Netherlands  89.75 msec  0.00%   -3.50 msec  C Jolt UK  91.50 msec  0.00%  +4.25 msec  C Fastweb Italy  92.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Bigpoint Germany  94.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Multiplay UK  97.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Dataplex Hungary  103.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C GC-Server Germany  103.50 msec  0.00%  +4.00 msec  C RDSNET Romania  119.00 msec  0.00%  +4.00 msec  C Gameservers US  158.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D EA US  199.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D Valve US  254.00 msec  0.00%   -3.75 msec  F *Group sum*  *2155.25 msec*    *Group average*  *107.76 msec*  *0.00%*   *C*

----------


## antonis556

*ISP  ON S.A. - IP 92.118 xxxxx - BBRAS όριοτηςαίτησης. - Network   92.118.128.0/17* *Network Advertised via * *Vivodi Telecommunications S.A**Global Crossing Ltd.*Test date and time is Δευτέρα 29-11-2010 and time 13:53:24 - script ver 1.1 g download*Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition   - 2 Threads(3 CPUs)* * resolve in 7.3001 ms - NIC    0 Mbps**Time to fetch webpage 1,30 seconds - Line Capacity 1,40 MB/s, 11 Mbps - Upload speed:  447.00 kb/s - Fast Path* 
prepend info

*Spoiler:*





 no prepending



Speedtest results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





Test date and time is Δευτέρα 29-11-2010 and time 13:55:01Free Fr   0,00Mirrorservice   0,53Apple   1,10Nvidia   1,47Microsoft   1,34LeaseWeb   1,76ServerBoost   1,75ThinkBroadband   0,36Cachefly   1,77Ovh   1,60UoCrete   1,85Forthnet   1,91Otenet   1,88RootBSD   0,87



Detailed results for multihosts(Line capacity)

*Spoiler:*





 Host list by Someonefromhellftp://ftp.free.fr/ 0.3 MB/sftp://ftp.ovh.net/ 0.35 MB/sftp://ftp.hosteurope.de/ 0.1 MB/sftp://mirror.leaseweb.com/ 0.35 MB/sftp://ftp.sunet.se/ 0.2 MB/sftp://ftp.ukc.mirrorservice.org/ 0 MB/sftp://ftp.uni-kl.de/ 0.15 MB/sftp://ftp.funet.fi/ 0 MB/sftp://ftp5.gwdg.de/ 0.1 MB/sftp://mirror.sov.uk.goscomb.net/ 0.05 MB/s



*Average speed for 14 hosts*  1,30 MB/s  10 Mbps *Line speed for 10 hosts (Line Capacity)*  1,60 MB/s  13 Mbps

----------


## MaFiOzOs_GR

Hostlist version  201011181319 by Someonefromhell, v0.51  Host OS & no. of CPUs  Windows 7 x64 - 2 CPU cores BBRAS  loopback2004.med01.dsl.hol.gr [62.38.0.170]  WAN IP  79.166.xxx.xxx ISP & network  Hellas OnLine Electronic Communications S.A. - 79.166.0.0/16  Advertised via  [coming soon!] Test mode  All tests  Total test duration  165.923 sec Pings per host  4  Ping threads  4 Hosts alive  103 / 105  *Avg. latency*  *134.21 msec* Downloads ran for  10 sec each  *Max. speed*  *9.39 Mbps or 1.17 MB/sec* 
   

*Detailed ping results*

*Spoiler:*





*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  25.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A NTUA@GRNET  27.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  A Wind  27.25 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  A OTE  27.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  A Vivodi  28.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Netone  29.25 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  A Cyta Hellas  29.50 msec  0.00%  +2.50 msec  A Orange Business Hellas  30.00 msec  0.00%  +2.75 msec  B On Telecoms  30.75 msec  0.00%  +3.25 msec  B Forthnet  33.25 msec  0.00%  +3.00 msec  B Vodafone  33.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B Verizon Hellas  142.00 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  D *Group sum*  *464.25 msec*    *Group average*  *38.69 msec*  *0.00%*   *B*



*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Google CDN  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A NTT Communicatons Japan  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A Akamai  26.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Google CDN  71.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Tata Communications Germany  72.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Telia Germany  74.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B Cachefly  74.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B Seabone Italy  76.00 msec  0.00%   -3.75 msec  C Global Crossing Germany  76.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C Hetzner Germany  77.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C PCCW Germany  78.25 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  C Host-Europe Germany  78.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C AMS-IX  80.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Level 3 Germany  81.00 msec  0.00%   -2.00 msec  C Tinet Netherlands  81.25 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  C GEANT Netherlands  82.75 msec  0.00%   -1.00 msec  C Opentransit France  82.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C America Online Transit Data Network UK  83.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Google CDN  85.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C LINX  87.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C OVH  88.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C GEANT UK  89.75 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  C Cogent Germany  89.75 msec  0.00%  +1.50 msec  C MIX  90.50 msec  0.00%   -1.00 msec  C British Telecom UK  92.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Serverloft Germany  95.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Tinet UK  96.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Cable&Wireless Germany  98.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Hurricane Electric UK  98.75 msec  0.00%   -1.75 msec  C PANAP  101.25 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  C NTT Communications UK  102.50 msec  0.00%  +7.75 msec  C Deutche Telecom Germany  104.50 msec  0.00%   -2.50 msec  C Sprint Nextel France  106.75 msec  0.00%   -2.25 msec  C DE-CIX  108.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C NL-IX  108.00 msec  0.00%  +2.75 msec  C Savvis Germany  114.00 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  C Leaseweb Netherlands  114.75 msec  0.00%  +2.25 msec  C Infostrada Italy  117.00 msec  0.00%   -2.50 msec  C ESPANIX  119.00 msec  0.00%  +2.00 msec  C Wanadoo Netherlands  121.25 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  C RIPN@MSK-IX  126.25 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  D AboveNet Netherlands  158.75 msec  0.00%   -3.00 msec  D Telia US  160.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Rackspace US  162.75 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  D Sprint Nextel US  163.00 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  D America Online Transit Data Network US  165.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Verizon US  165.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Yahoo US  171.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D Cogent Communications US  174.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Global Crossing US  180.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Bell Canada  182.50 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  D AT&T US  185.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Allstream US  188.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Savvis US  191.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D Level 3 US  201.75 msec  0.00%   -1.25 msec  E Softlayer US  202.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E The Planet US  207.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  E Qwest US  207.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E TW Telecom US  209.00 msec  0.00%   -1.25 msec  E Verizon Chech  218.75 msec  0.00%  +18.00 msec  E Dreamhost US  231.67 msec  25.00%  +0.33 msec  E AboveNet US  234.25 msec  0.00%   -5.00 msec  E Tata Communications US  235.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  E XO Communications US  237.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Hurricane Electric US  238.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E PCCW Hong Kong  275.25 msec  0.00%  +1.75 msec  F Isnet South Africa  316.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F AboveNet Japan  369.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Maxnet New Zealand  373.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  F Optus Australia  379.75 msec  0.00%  +3.50 msec  F ChinaNet China  383.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Pacnet Signapore  407.75 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  F Telstra Australia  432.25 msec  0.00%   -2.00 msec  F *Group sum*  *11160.17 msec*    *Group average*  *157.19 msec*  *0.35%*   *D*



*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





G-Portal Germany  72.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B 247CS Germany  75.75 msec  0.00%   -1.25 msec  C Esport-Servers Germany  76.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C K-Play Germany  77.00 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  C Bigpoint Germany  80.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C NGZ-Server Germany  82.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C ServerFFS Netherlands  83.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Clanhost Netherlands  87.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C Jolt UK  87.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Dataplex Hungary  91.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C GC-Server Germany  91.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C LB-Server Germany  100.25 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  C RDSNET Romania  100.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C NGI Italy  101.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C GS-NET Netherlands  103.75 msec  0.00%   -1.50 msec  C Fastweb Italy  109.50 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  C Gameservers US  154.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Multiplay UK  169.00 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  D EA US  217.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  E Valve US  239.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E *Group sum*  *2199.25 msec*    *Group average*  *109.96 msec*  *0.00%*   *C*

----------


## SfH

Off Topic





> Network Advertised via
> Vivodi Telecommunications S.A
> Global Crossing Ltd.


Έλα ρε vivodi μεγάλε και τρανέ transit provider  :Razz:

----------


## antonis556

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Έλα ρε vivodi μεγάλε και τρανέ transit provider




Off Topic


 :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## Ntalton

Hostlist version  201011181319 by Someonefromhell, v0.51  Host OS & no. of CPUs  Windows 7 x64 - 2 CPU cores BBRAS  loopback2004.med01.dsl.hol.gr [62.38.0.170]  WAN IP  79.166.xxx.xxx ISP & network  Hellas OnLine Electronic Communications S.A. - 79.166.0.0/16  Advertised via  [coming soon!] Test mode  All tests  Total test duration  177.634 sec Pings per host  4  Ping threads  4 Hosts alive  104 / 105  *Avg. latency*  *144.625 msec* Downloads ran for  10 sec each  *Max. speed*  *6.66 Mbps or 0.83 MB/sec* 
   

*Detailed ping results*

*Spoiler:*





*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Netone  27.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  A Forthnet  33.25 msec  0.00%   -6.50 msec  B OTE  34.25 msec  0.00%   -9.00 msec  B Wind  39.25 msec  0.00%  +14.00 msec  B Orange Business Hellas  40.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B Hellas Online  43.25 msec  0.00%  +15.75 msec  B On Telecoms  48.75 msec  0.00%  +6.25 msec  B NTUA@GRNET  53.50 msec  0.00%   -17.50 msec  B Vivodi  55.25 msec  0.00%  +6.25 msec  B Vodafone  59.25 msec  0.00%   -13.75 msec  B Cyta Hellas  62.50 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  B Verizon Hellas  168.75 msec  0.00%   -3.50 msec  D *Group sum*  *665.50 msec*    *Group average*  *55.46 msec*  *0.00%*   *B*



*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Google CDN  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A Akamai  32.50 msec  0.00%  +2.00 msec  B Cachefly  75.00 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  C Google CDN  78.00 msec  0.00%   -1.75 msec  C PCCW Germany  79.25 msec  0.00%  +4.25 msec  C Global Crossing Germany  80.75 msec  0.00%  +2.75 msec  C Tata Communications Germany  83.00 msec  0.00%   -3.50 msec  C Cable&Wireless Germany  85.75 msec  0.00%  +6.25 msec  C Opentransit France  86.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Serverloft Germany  87.50 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  C Hetzner Germany  87.50 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  C GEANT Netherlands  88.00 msec  0.00%   -2.25 msec  C Verizon Chech  88.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C GEANT UK  89.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C PANAP  89.75 msec  0.00%   -1.25 msec  C America Online Transit Data Network UK  91.00 msec  0.00%   -5.25 msec  C OVH  91.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Telia Germany  91.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C Host-Europe Germany  92.50 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  C Level 3 Germany  93.50 msec  0.00%  +14.50 msec  C NTT Communications UK  96.50 msec  0.00%   -11.75 msec  C British Telecom UK  96.75 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  C Tinet UK  99.25 msec  0.00%   -1.00 msec  C Leaseweb Netherlands  106.25 msec  0.00%   -3.75 msec  C LINX  106.50 msec  0.00%  +11.25 msec  C Seabone Italy  106.75 msec  0.00%  +10.75 msec  C Google CDN  107.00 msec  0.00%  +11.00 msec  C Tinet Netherlands  107.25 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  C Hurricane Electric UK  107.25 msec  0.00%   -1.00 msec  C Cogent Germany  108.75 msec  0.00%   -1.00 msec  C Sprint Nextel France  111.00 msec  0.00%   -1.00 msec  C Infostrada Italy  111.25 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  C Savvis Germany  111.50 msec  0.00%   -1.75 msec  C MIX  115.75 msec  0.00%   -5.25 msec  C NL-IX  118.75 msec  0.00%  +21.25 msec  C ESPANIX  119.75 msec  0.00%  +2.00 msec  C Deutche Telecom Germany  123.25 msec  0.00%   -6.25 msec  C DE-CIX  129.00 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  D Wanadoo Netherlands  134.50 msec  0.00%   -14.25 msec  D RIPN@MSK-IX  141.50 msec  0.00%   -2.25 msec  D AMS-IX  163.00 msec  0.00%  +35.25 msec  D Yahoo US  163.50 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  D America Online Transit Data Network US  165.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Telia US  166.75 msec  0.00%   -3.25 msec  D Verizon US  168.00 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  D Rackspace US  169.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Sprint Nextel US  174.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D Global Crossing US  177.00 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  D Bell Canada  184.50 msec  0.00%  +1.50 msec  D Cogent Communications US  185.50 msec  0.00%  +1.75 msec  D Allstream US  189.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Savvis US  191.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D AT&T US  203.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  E Qwest US  204.50 msec  0.00%   -3.25 msec  E Level 3 US  207.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  E The Planet US  210.75 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  E Softlayer US  215.00 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  E TW Telecom US  215.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E XO Communications US  234.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E AboveNet US  235.25 msec  0.00%  +3.25 msec  E Hurricane Electric US  244.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E AboveNet Netherlands  248.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  E Dreamhost US  248.50 msec  0.00%   -1.75 msec  E Tata Communications US  257.00 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  F Isnet South Africa  268.25 msec  0.00%  +1.50 msec  F PCCW Hong Kong  330.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F Maxnet New Zealand  356.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F AboveNet Japan  359.75 msec  0.00%   -1.00 msec  F NTT Communicatons Japan  377.75 msec  0.00%  +3.50 msec  F Optus Australia  387.25 msec  0.00%   -2.75 msec  F Pacnet Signapore  390.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F Telstra Australia  424.50 msec  0.00%  +2.25 msec  F ChinaNet China  522.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  F *Group sum*  *12089.50 msec*    *Group average*  *167.91 msec*  *0.00%*   *D*



*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Esport-Servers Germany  75.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C G-Portal Germany  77.25 msec  0.00%  +3.00 msec  C K-Play Germany  80.25 msec  0.00%  +2.00 msec  C ServerFFS Netherlands  80.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C 247CS Germany  82.50 msec  0.00%  +3.50 msec  C NGZ-Server Germany  86.25 msec  0.00%   -2.50 msec  C Bigpoint Germany  86.75 msec  0.00%  +1.50 msec  C NGI Italy  87.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C LB-Server Germany  91.25 msec  0.00%  +2.25 msec  C Clanhost Netherlands  93.25 msec  0.00%  +2.50 msec  C Fastweb Italy  93.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C Dataplex Hungary  99.00 msec  0.00%  +4.25 msec  C GC-Server Germany  103.75 msec  0.00%   -1.50 msec  C Jolt UK  105.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C RDSNET Romania  112.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C GS-NET Netherlands  116.25 msec  0.00%  +2.25 msec  C Gameservers US  167.25 msec  0.00%   -11.00 msec  D Multiplay UK  184.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D EA US  222.50 msec  0.00%   -6.25 msec  E Valve US  241.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  E *Group sum*  *2286.00 msec*    *Group average*  *114.30 msec*  *0.00%*   *C*

----------


## prodromosfan

*ISP  Net One SA - IP 77.83. xxxxx - BBRAS 177.83.12.253 - Network   77.83.0.0/16* *Network Advertised via * *Telecom Italia Sparkle*Test date and time is Δευτέρα 29-11-2010 and time 16:42:01 - script ver 1.1 g download*Microsoft Windows XP Professional   - 2 Threads(2 CPUs), List by Someonefromhell, v0.51* * resolve in 16.9734 ms - NIC     0 Mbps**Time to fetch webpage 1,35 seconds - Upload speed:  329.00 kb/s - Fast Path* 
prepend info

*Spoiler:*





 no prepending




Ping results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





*MOS (mean opinion score), is scaled from 5=best to 1=worst*
*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  22.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,39Wind  21.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  UP  4,39On Telecoms  22 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  UP  4,39Vivodi  21.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,39Forthnet  39 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,38OTE  21.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  UP  4,39Netone  19.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,39NTUA@GRNET  21 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  UP  4,39Vodafone  119.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,34Orange Business Hellas  144.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,32Verizon Hellas  142.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,32Cyta Hellas  23.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  A  UP  4,39*Total ping time is*  618.25 ms     




*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





DE-CIX  66.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  UP  4,37AMS-IX  82.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36LINX  81.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36NL-IX  98 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35RIPN@MSK-IX  120 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,34ESPANIX  91 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,35MIX  84.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36PANAP  77 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  UP  4,36Akamai  41.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,38Cachefly  64.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37Google CDN  83 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36Google CDN  78 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36Google CDN  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  UP  1,00Yahoo US  153 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,31AT&T US  172.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,26Global Crossing US  167.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  UP  4,26Level 3 US  195 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,18Telia US  206.75 ms  0 %  -25 ms  E  UP  4,30Qwest US  184.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,22Tata Communications US  207.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  UP  4,15Verizon US  164.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,28Savvis US  183.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  UP  4,21America Online Transit Data Network US  200 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,17Cogent Communications US  190.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,21Hurricane Electric US  237 ms  0 %  5 ms  E  UP  4,00AboveNet US  237.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  UP  4,04XO Communications US  232 ms  0 %  2 ms  E  UP  4,05Sprint Nextel US  171.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,26Allstream US  173 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,25TW Telecom US  231.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  UP  4,06Deutche Telecom Germany  88 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,36Global Crossing Germany  68 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37Cogent Germany  80.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36Telia Germany  82.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36Level 3 Germany  96.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  UP  4,35Tata Communications Germany  77.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36Savvis Germany  79.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36Cable&Wireless Germany  74.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  UP  4,36PCCW Germany  80.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36NTT Communications UK  85 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,36America Online Transit Data Network UK  90.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36Tinet UK  97.75 ms  0 %  -20 ms  C  UP  4,37GEANT UK  103.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  UP  4,35British Telecom UK  83.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  UP  4,36Hurricane Electric UK  105.25 ms  0 %  -19 ms  C  UP  4,37Tinet Netherlands  98.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  UP  4,35AboveNet Netherlands  92.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,35Wanadoo Netherlands  99.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,35GEANT Netherlands  104 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,35Opentransit France  96.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,35Sprint Nextel France  80.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36Seabone Italy  86.25 ms  0 %  35 ms  C  UP  4,30Infostrada Italy  66.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  UP  4,37Telstra Australia  373.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  UP  3,44Optus Australia  393.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  UP  3,35NTT Communicatons Japan  356 ms  0 %  -4 ms  F  UP  3,57AboveNet Japan  358 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  UP  3,51Verizon Chech  103.75 ms  0 %  -6 ms  C  UP  4,35ChinaNet China  370.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  F  UP  3,44PCCW Hong Kong  321 ms  0 %  2 ms  F  UP  3,68Pacnet Signapore  392.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  UP  3,34Isnet South Africa  346.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  UP  3,58Maxnet New Zealand  360.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  F  UP  3,52Bell Canada  164.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,28Leaseweb Netherlands  77.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36The Planet US  208.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  UP  4,14Softlayer US  208.5 ms  0 %  4 ms  E  UP  4,12Dreamhost US  225 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  UP  4,09Rackspace US  167.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,27Serverloft Germany  97 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35Host-Europe Germany  83.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36Hetzner Germany  81.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36OVH  72.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37*Total ping time is*  11055 ms     




*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGI Italy  71 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37Fastweb Italy  72.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,36NGZ-Server Germany  71.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37K-Play Germany  90.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36GC-Server Germany  93.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35247CS Germany  69.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37Esport-Servers Germany  89.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36LB-Server Germany  77.75 ms  0 %  8 ms  C  UP  4,35G-Portal Germany  68.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  UP  4,37Jolt UK  83 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36Multiplay UK  102 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35ServerFFS Netherlands  100.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,35GS-NET Netherlands  101.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35Clanhost Netherlands  88.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  UP  4,35RDSNET Romania  99.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35Dataplex Hungary  97 ms  0 %  3 ms  C  UP  4,35EA US  193.75 ms  0 %  3 ms  D  UP  4,17Valve US  239 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  UP  4,04Gameservers US  197.25 ms  0 %  -3 ms  D  UP  4,20Bigpoint Germany  82.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36*Total ping time is*  2088.5 ms     



*Total ping time is* *13761.75 ms*  8  13  47  17  10  9Greek servers  618.25  56,20 msInternational servers  11055  153,54 msGameservers  2088.5  109,92 ms



*Total ping time is* *13761.75 ms* *131,06 ms**Packet loss 1,05 %* 


........Auto merged post: prodromosfan πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 53 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Speedtest results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





Test date and time is Δευτέρα 29-11-2010 and time 16:46:47Free Fr   0,67Mirrorservice   0,13Apple   0,80Nvidia   1,31Microsoft   1,34LeaseWeb   0,54ServerBoost   0,48ThinkBroadband   0,62Cachefly   0,82Ovh   0,60UoCrete   1,30Forthnet   1,15Otenet   1,25RootBSD   0,27



Detailed results for multihosts(Line capacity)

*Spoiler:*





 Host list by Someonefromhellftp://ftp.free.fr/ 0.2 MB/sftp://ftp.ovh.net/ 0.15 MB/sftp://ftp.hosteurope.de/ 0.1 MB/sftp://mirror.leaseweb.com/ 0.15 MB/sftp://ftp.sunet.se/ 0.1 MB/sftp://ftp.ukc.mirrorservice.org/ 0.1 MB/sftp://ftp.uni-kl.de/ 0.2 MB/sftp://ftp.funet.fi/ 0.1 MB/sftp://ftp5.gwdg.de/ 0.1 MB/sftp://mirror.sov.uk.goscomb.net/ 0.1 MB/s



*Average speed for 14 hosts*  0,81 MB/s  6 Mbps *Line speed for 10 hosts (Line Capacity)*  1,30 MB/s  10 Mbps


........Auto merged post: prodromosfan πρόσθεσε 0 λεπτά και 45 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

δεν θυμαμαι να ημουνα ποτε σε fastpath
καποιο λαθος κανει το εργαλειο μαστορα.

........Auto merged post: prodromosfan πρόσθεσε 41 λεπτά και 18 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

από την άλλη γραμμή


*ISP  Net One SA - IP 77.83. xxxxx - BBRAS 377.83.12.253 - Network   77.83.0.0/16* *Network Advertised via * *Telecom Italia Sparkle*Test date and time is Δευτέρα 29-11-2010 and time 17:25:56 - script ver 1.1 g download*Microsoft Windows 7 Ultimate        - 2 Threads(2 CPUs), List by Someonefromhell, v0.51* * resolve in 47.8389 ms - NIC   0 Mbps**Time to fetch webpage 1,41 seconds - Upload speed:  701.00 kb/s - Interleaved* 
prepend info

*Spoiler:*





 no prepending




Ping results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





*MOS (mean opinion score), is scaled from 5=best to 1=worst*
*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  25 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  UP  4,39Wind  23.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  UP  4,39On Telecoms  23.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,39Vivodi  23.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,39Forthnet  42.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,38OTE  23.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  UP  4,39Netone  22.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,39NTUA@GRNET  23.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  UP  4,39Vodafone  114.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,34Orange Business Hellas  132.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,33Verizon Hellas  146.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,32Cyta Hellas  24.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  A  UP  4,39*Total ping time is*  625.75 ms     




*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





DE-CIX  95.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  UP  4,35AMS-IX  111 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,34LINX  90.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  UP  4,35NL-IX  105.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,35RIPN@MSK-IX  133 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,33ESPANIX  95.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,35MIX  80.5 ms  0 %  3 ms  C  UP  4,36PANAP  75.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,37Akamai  41 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,38Cachefly  80.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36Google CDN  83 ms  0 %  4 ms  C  UP  4,36Google CDN  92.25 ms  0 %  -17 ms  C  UP  4,37Google CDN  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00Yahoo US  161.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,28AT&T US  179.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  UP  4,23Global Crossing US  173.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,25Level 3 US  208.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  UP  4,14Telia US  195.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,18Qwest US  184.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,22Tata Communications US  216.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  UP  4,11Verizon US  160.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,29Savvis US  181 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,23America Online Transit Data Network US  204.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  UP  4,15Cogent Communications US  183.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,22Hurricane Electric US  241.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  UP  4,02AboveNet US  232.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  E  UP  4,07XO Communications US  227.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  E  UP  4,09Sprint Nextel US  174.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  UP  4,24Allstream US  177.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,24TW Telecom US  230 ms  0 %  3 ms  E  UP  4,05Deutche Telecom Germany  93 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  UP  4,35Global Crossing Germany  97.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  UP  4,35Cogent Germany  66 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Telia Germany  70 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Level 3 Germany  71.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  UP  4,36Tata Communications Germany  83.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  UP  4,36Savvis Germany  74 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,37Cable&Wireless Germany  78.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36PCCW Germany  91.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35NTT Communications UK  97 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,35America Online Transit Data Network UK  100.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  UP  4,35Tinet UK  86.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36GEANT UK  115.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,34British Telecom UK  89 ms  0 %  -2 ms  C  UP  4,36Hurricane Electric UK  105.75 ms  0 %  -10 ms  C  UP  4,36Tinet Netherlands  106.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,34AboveNet Netherlands  94.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  UP  4,35Wanadoo Netherlands  88.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,36GEANT Netherlands  108.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,34Opentransit France  85.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36Sprint Nextel France  84.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36Seabone Italy  69.75 ms  0 %  -12 ms  B  UP  4,38Infostrada Italy  61 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37Telstra Australia  379 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  UP  3,42Optus Australia  382.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  F  UP  3,38NTT Communicatons Japan  369.5 ms  0 %  31 ms  F  UP  3,15AboveNet Japan  368.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  UP  3,47Verizon Chech  101.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,35ChinaNet China  379.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  UP  3,42PCCW Hong Kong  316 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  UP  3,71Pacnet Signapore  391.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  UP  3,35Isnet South Africa  343.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  UP  3,59Maxnet New Zealand  533 ms  0 %  -174 ms  F  UP  4,22Bell Canada  169.75 ms  0 %  4 ms  D  UP  4,24Leaseweb Netherlands  89.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,35The Planet US  203 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  UP  4,16Softlayer US  203 ms  0 %  -1 ms  E  UP  4,17Dreamhost US  243 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  UP  4,02Rackspace US  178.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,23Serverloft Germany  83.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36Host-Europe Germany  97.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,35Hetzner Germany  93.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,35OVH  79.75 ms  0 %  4 ms  C  UP  4,36*Total ping time is*  11440.75 ms     




*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGI Italy  80 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  UP  4,36Fastweb Italy  71.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37NGZ-Server Germany  86 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36K-Play Germany  88.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36GC-Server Germany  92.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,35247CS Germany  70.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37Esport-Servers Germany  91.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35LB-Server Germany  74 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,36G-Portal Germany  79.75 ms  0 %  -2 ms  C  UP  4,36Jolt UK  80.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36Multiplay UK  100.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,35ServerFFS Netherlands  116 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,34GS-NET Netherlands  90 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36Clanhost Netherlands  94.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,35RDSNET Romania  102.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,35Dataplex Hungary  102 ms  0 %  3 ms  C  UP  4,35EA US  218.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  E  UP  4,12Valve US  243.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  UP  4,01Gameservers US  202.75 ms  0 %  -30 ms  E  UP  4,32Bigpoint Germany  103.5 ms  0 %  -18 ms  C  UP  4,37*Total ping time is*  2189.5 ms     



*Total ping time is* *14256 ms*  8  11  48  15  13  9Greek servers  625.75  56,89 msInternational servers  11440.75  158,90 msGameservers  2189.5  115,24 ms



*Total ping time is* *14256 ms* *135,77 ms**Packet loss 1,05 %* 


Speedtest results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





Test date and time is Δευτέρα 29-11-2010 and time 17:27:37Free Fr   1,29Mirrorservice   0,00Apple   1,39Nvidia   1,17Microsoft   1,18LeaseWeb   1,12ServerBoost   0,84ThinkBroadband   0,46Cachefly   1,20Ovh   1,14UoCrete   1,39Forthnet   1,38Otenet   1,54RootBSD   0,58



Detailed results for multihosts(Line capacity)

*Spoiler:*





 Host list by Someonefromhellftp://ftp.free.fr/ 0.3 MB/sftp://ftp.ovh.net/ 0.2 MB/sftp://ftp.hosteurope.de/ 0.15 MB/sftp://mirror.leaseweb.com/ 0.2 MB/sftp://ftp.sunet.se/ 0.1 MB/sftp://ftp.ukc.mirrorservice.org/ 0 MB/sftp://ftp.uni-kl.de/ 0.1 MB/sftp://ftp.funet.fi/ 0.15 MB/sftp://ftp5.gwdg.de/ 0.1 MB/sftp://mirror.sov.uk.goscomb.net/ 0 MB/s



*Average speed for 14 hosts*  1,05 MB/s  8 Mbps *Line speed for 10 hosts (Line Capacity)*  1,30 MB/s  10 Mbps

----------


## Mouse Potato

Hostlist version  201011181319 by Someonefromhell, v0.51  Host OS & no. of CPUs  Windows XP x86 - 4 CPU cores BBRAS  62.169.255.44  WAN IP  xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx ISP & network  TELLAS Telecommunication Services S.A. - 109.242.0.0/16  Advertised via  [coming soon!] Test mode  All tests  Total test duration  159.156 sec Pings per host  4  Ping threads  4 Hosts alive  104 / 105  *Avg. latency*  *111.142 msec* Downloads ran for  10 sec each  *Max. speed*  *13.69 Mbps or 1.71 MB/sec* 
   

*Detailed ping results*

*Spoiler:*





*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Wind  7.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A NTUA@GRNET  7.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Vivodi  8.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Orange Business Hellas  8.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A OTE  8.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Netone  9.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Cyta Hellas  9.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A On Telecoms  9.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Hellas Online  10.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Vodafone  39.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Forthnet  127.50 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  D Verizon Hellas  129.50 msec  0.00%  +2.50 msec  D *Group sum*  *374.25 msec*    *Group average*  *31.19 msec*  *0.00%*   *B*



*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Google CDN  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A Infostrada Italy  33.50 msec  0.00%  +2.25 msec  B MIX  49.50 msec  0.00%  +2.25 msec  B Wanadoo Netherlands  51.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B AboveNet Netherlands  52.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Google CDN  52.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B NL-IX  52.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B DE-CIX  52.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Serverloft Germany  52.75 msec  0.00%  +1.50 msec  B Akamai  53.00 msec  0.00%   -1.75 msec  B Cable&Wireless Germany  54.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Hetzner Germany  55.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Savvis Germany  55.75 msec  0.00%  +2.00 msec  B Host-Europe Germany  56.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Deutche Telecom Germany  57.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B LINX  57.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Cogent Germany  57.75 msec  0.00%  +1.75 msec  B Global Crossing Germany  58.50 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  B Level 3 Germany  59.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B AMS-IX  59.75 msec  0.00%   -2.00 msec  B OVH  60.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Verizon Chech  60.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B Seabone Italy  61.00 msec  0.00%  +1.50 msec  B GEANT Netherlands  61.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Leaseweb Netherlands  61.75 msec  0.00%   -2.00 msec  B Opentransit France  62.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B NTT Communications UK  62.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Tata Communications Germany  63.75 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  B PANAP  64.00 msec  0.00%   -1.00 msec  B GEANT UK  65.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Google CDN  65.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Tinet Netherlands  66.50 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  B Cachefly  67.00 msec  0.00%  +1.75 msec  B Telia Germany  67.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Sprint Nextel France  68.25 msec  0.00%  +2.25 msec  B Tinet UK  70.50 msec  0.00%   -3.75 msec  B Hurricane Electric UK  72.75 msec  0.00%   -2.00 msec  B ESPANIX  75.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C America Online Transit Data Network UK  76.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C PCCW Germany  78.00 msec  0.00%  +2.50 msec  C British Telecom UK  80.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C RIPN@MSK-IX  100.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Yahoo US  135.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Verizon US  137.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Telia US  139.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Rackspace US  140.50 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  D America Online Transit Data Network US  142.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Sprint Nextel US  145.25 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  D Global Crossing US  149.75 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  D Cogent Communications US  155.50 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  D Bell Canada  156.00 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  D AT&T US  160.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Qwest US  167.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Savvis US  168.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D Softlayer US  169.50 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  D The Planet US  174.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Allstream US  174.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D TW Telecom US  185.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Level 3 US  193.25 msec  0.00%   -1.50 msec  D Tata Communications US  196.00 msec  0.00%   -1.00 msec  D AboveNet US  201.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Dreamhost US  207.25 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  E XO Communications US  211.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E Hurricane Electric US  217.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  E Isnet South Africa  276.00 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  F Maxnet New Zealand  321.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  F Pacnet Signapore  323.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F AboveNet Japan  326.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F PCCW Hong Kong  345.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Telstra Australia  355.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F Optus Australia  363.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F NTT Communicatons Japan  379.75 msec  0.00%   -4.25 msec  F ChinaNet China  561.50 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  F *Group sum*  *9509.00 msec*    *Group average*  *132.07 msec*  *0.00%*   *D*



*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGI Italy  45.25 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  B Clanhost Netherlands  51.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B K-Play Germany  52.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Fastweb Italy  54.00 msec  0.00%   -1.75 msec  B 247CS Germany  55.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Bigpoint Germany  56.50 msec  0.00%   -1.25 msec  B NGZ-Server Germany  58.25 msec  0.00%   -1.00 msec  B Esport-Servers Germany  60.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B ServerFFS Netherlands  60.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B GS-NET Netherlands  62.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B GC-Server Germany  62.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B LB-Server Germany  64.75 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  B Multiplay UK  66.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Dataplex Hungary  67.25 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  B Jolt UK  71.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B G-Portal Germany  77.75 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  C RDSNET Romania  102.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Gameservers US  186.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D EA US  194.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D Valve US  228.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E *Group sum*  *1675.50 msec*    *Group average*  *83.78 msec*  *0.00%*   *C*

----------


## SakisL

Καλησπέρα. Πως μπορώ και εγώ να κάνω αυτά τα test ; Σήμερα μου έκαναν την σύνδεση και θέλω να βάλω τα αποτελέσματα να τα βάλω εδώ και να μου πείτε την γνώμη σας γιατί έκανα test μέσα απο την σελίδα speedtest και ενώ μου δείχνει ταχύτητα γύρω στα 12mbps το internet δείχνει αργό και κολλάει.

----------


## prodromosfan

Καλησπέρα, 
υπαρχουν 2 προγράμματα γαι τα τεστ που κανουμε.

θα τα βρεις και τα 2 στη σελίδα αυτή,
καθως επισης εκει μπορείς να δωσεις feedback


To τεστ του nnn μπορείς να το βρεις εδώ, 
και ακολουθεις τις οδηγίες που έχει.

και το προγραμμα του parsifal ειναι σε αυτη τη σελίδα μαζι με τις οδηγίες.

----------


## agnwstos.x

ε τότε να συμμετάσχω άλλη μια φορά  :Laughing: 

Hostlist version  201011181319 by Someonefromhell, v0.51  Host OS & no. of CPUs  GNU/Linux 2.6.32-26-generic i686 - 2 CPU cores BBRAS  2.169.255.44 (62.169.255.44)    WAN IP  109.242.xxx.xxx ISP & network  TELLAS Telecommunication Services S.A. - 109.242.0.0/16  Advertised via  [coming soon!] Test mode  All tests  Total test duration  175.427 sec Pings per host  4  Ping threads  4 Hosts alive  100 / 105  *Avg. latency*  *136.47 msec* Downloads ran for  10 sec each  *Max. speed*  *14.26 Mbps or 1.78 MB/sec* 
   

*Detailed ping results*

*Spoiler:*





*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





OTE  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A Vivodi  27.55 msec  0.00%  +0.47 msec  A Netone  27.98 msec  0.00%   -0.42 msec  A Wind  28.81 msec  0.00%   -2.23 msec  A Hellas Online  28.83 msec  0.00%  +0.32 msec  A On Telecoms  30.05 msec  0.00%   -1.29 msec  B NTUA@GRNET  30.21 msec  0.00%  +0.80 msec  B Orange Business Hellas  30.55 msec  0.00%   -0.00 msec  B Cyta Hellas  31.50 msec  0.00%   -0.63 msec  B Vodafone  60.10 msec  0.00%   -1.59 msec  B Forthnet  142.99 msec  0.00%  +1.22 msec  D Verizon Hellas  143.97 msec  0.00%   -0.56 msec  D *Group sum*  *582.54 msec*    *Group average*  *52.96 msec*  *0.00%*   *B*



*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Google CDN  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A Akamai  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A Infostrada Italy  59.97 msec  0.00%  +0.70 msec  B MIX  62.35 msec  0.00%   -0.39 msec  B Cogent Germany  74.67 msec  0.00%   -1.06 msec  B Serverloft Germany  75.44 msec  0.00%  +1.18 msec  C AboveNet Netherlands  77.77 msec  0.00%  +0.01 msec  C NL-IX  78.72 msec  0.00%  +0.33 msec  C DE-CIX  79.64 msec  0.00%  +0.88 msec  C Leaseweb Netherlands  81.72 msec  0.00%   -0.84 msec  C Tinet Netherlands  82.26 msec  0.00%  +1.75 msec  C Tata Communications Germany  82.38 msec  0.00%   -1.15 msec  C Savvis Germany  82.55 msec  0.00%   -1.74 msec  C PANAP  83.10 msec  0.00%   -2.42 msec  C Host-Europe Germany  84.36 msec  0.00%  +0.01 msec  C Cachefly  84.55 msec  0.00%   -0.40 msec  C Cable&Wireless Germany  84.83 msec  0.00%   -0.81 msec  C LINX  85.03 msec  0.00%   -1.13 msec  C Telia Germany  85.08 msec  0.00%  +1.70 msec  C Opentransit France  86.36 msec  25.00%   -1.25 msec  C Google CDN  86.59 msec  0.00%   -0.68 msec  C Deutche Telecom Germany  86.68 msec  0.00%  +1.47 msec  C OVH  89.64 msec  0.00%   -1.23 msec  C AMS-IX  91.21 msec  0.00%   -1.79 msec  C GEANT Netherlands  93.12 msec  0.00%  +0.61 msec  C Hetzner Germany  93.38 msec  0.00%   -1.39 msec  C Sprint Nextel France  93.42 msec  0.00%   -0.27 msec  C America Online Transit Data Network UK  93.49 msec  0.00%   -0.29 msec  C Seabone Italy  93.57 msec  0.00%   -1.66 msec  C Verizon Chech  93.72 msec  0.00%   -0.99 msec  C Global Crossing Germany  93.73 msec  0.00%   -0.84 msec  C Wanadoo Netherlands  94.15 msec  0.00%   -0.45 msec  C PCCW Germany  94.86 msec  0.00%   -0.21 msec  C Hurricane Electric UK  97.01 msec  0.00%   -2.51 msec  C NTT Communications UK  97.39 msec  0.00%  +1.12 msec  C British Telecom UK  99.08 msec  0.00%  +3.81 msec  C Google CDN  99.96 msec  0.00%  +0.85 msec  C Level 3 Germany  102.25 msec  0.00%  +0.13 msec  C GEANT UK  103.30 msec  0.00%   -1.13 msec  C Tinet UK  104.86 msec  0.00%   -2.96 msec  C ESPANIX  113.81 msec  0.00%  +2.55 msec  C RIPN@MSK-IX  122.49 msec  0.00%   -0.19 msec  C Rackspace US  158.43 msec  0.00%  +0.14 msec  D Sprint Nextel US  167.19 msec  0.00%   -1.30 msec  D Verizon US  168.49 msec  0.00%  +2.47 msec  D America Online Transit Data Network US  172.91 msec  0.00%   -1.38 msec  D Telia US  172.97 msec  0.00%   -0.62 msec  D Yahoo US  173.86 msec  0.00%  +0.12 msec  D Cogent Communications US  175.37 msec  0.00%   -3.40 msec  D The Planet US  182.01 msec  0.00%   -0.64 msec  D Global Crossing US  183.56 msec  0.00%   -0.81 msec  D Bell Canada  187.93 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D AT&T US  194.27 msec  0.00%   -0.49 msec  D Softlayer US  194.50 msec  0.00%   -0.22 msec  D Savvis US  196.94 msec  0.00%   -1.62 msec  D Qwest US  201.74 msec  0.00%   -2.05 msec  E Allstream US  202.30 msec  0.00%   -0.90 msec  E Level 3 US  214.17 msec  0.00%  +2.57 msec  E AboveNet US  223.70 msec  0.00%   -0.55 msec  E Dreamhost US  228.79 msec  0.00%  +1.02 msec  E TW Telecom US  231.68 msec  0.00%  +0.53 msec  E Tata Communications US  239.96 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  E XO Communications US  242.82 msec  0.00%   -0.13 msec  E Isnet South Africa  259.77 msec  0.00%   -0.41 msec  F Hurricane Electric US  280.17 msec  0.00%   -1.60 msec  F ChinaNet China  310.87 msec  0.00%   -0.13 msec  F Maxnet New Zealand  354.78 msec  0.00%   -0.13 msec  F AboveNet Japan  364.71 msec  0.00%   -10.70 msec  F PCCW Hong Kong  376.45 msec  0.00%  +1.20 msec  F Pacnet Signapore  384.62 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F NTT Communicatons Japan  402.76 msec  0.00%   -1.79 msec  F Optus Australia  402.88 msec  0.00%   -0.86 msec  F Telstra Australia  456.59 msec  0.00%  +6.13 msec  F *Group sum*  *11275.66 msec*    *Group average*  *158.81 msec*  *0.35%*   *D*



*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





RDSNET Romania  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A EA US  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A NGI Italy  62.84 msec  0.00%   -1.62 msec  B G-Portal Germany  78.65 msec  0.00%   -0.47 msec  C Esport-Servers Germany  79.89 msec  0.00%  +0.73 msec  C K-Play Germany  82.20 msec  0.00%   -0.01 msec  C Bigpoint Germany  82.73 msec  0.00%   -0.90 msec  C ServerFFS Netherlands  83.04 msec  0.00%   -1.19 msec  C LB-Server Germany  84.38 msec  0.00%  +1.89 msec  C Fastweb Italy  84.76 msec  0.00%   -1.62 msec  C 247CS Germany  84.91 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  C Jolt UK  87.57 msec  0.00%  +1.70 msec  C NGZ-Server Germany  87.83 msec  0.00%   -1.27 msec  C GS-NET Netherlands  87.95 msec  0.00%   -0.69 msec  C Clanhost Netherlands  88.69 msec  0.00%   -1.31 msec  C GC-Server Germany  93.08 msec  0.00%  +0.93 msec  C Multiplay UK  100.41 msec  0.00%   -1.11 msec  C Dataplex Hungary  106.15 msec  0.00%  +0.74 msec  C Gameservers US  164.06 msec  0.00%  +0.31 msec  D Valve US  249.63 msec  0.00%   -0.88 msec  E *Group sum*  *1788.77 msec*    *Group average*  *99.38 msec*  *0.00%*   *C*

----------


## psyxakias

> απαντώντας στον γκρινιάρη θα πω πως περιμένουμε μεγαλύτερη συμμετοχή και από άλλες γραμμές, δεν φταίει κάποιος γιατί δεν συμμετέχουν πολλοί


Η απάντηση αυτή σίγουρα απευθύνεται σε εμένα; Διότι δείχνει παντελώς άσχετη, με μόνη συσχέτιση την αναφορά περί γκρινιάρικο στρουμφάκι (που έκανα χαριτολογώντας).

Τι σχέση έχει η μικρή/μεγάλη συμμετοχή με την απορία που εξέφρασα για το σκοπό του thread; Ποιος μίλησε για ευθύνες σχετικά με την συμμετοχή;  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  - Ακόμα και αν μαζευτούν 500 άτομα και κάνουν paste 500 αποτελέσματα/μέρα, τι συμπέρασμα θα βγάλουμε; (αυτή είναι η απορία μου) - Υπάρχει κάποιο πλάνο συγκέντρωσης αποτελεσμάτων ή κάποια άλλη λογική του thread που μου διαφεύγει;  :Thinking:

----------


## nnn

όσο πιο πολλές συμμετοχές τόσο καλύτερη εικόνα θα έχουμε για κάποιον πάροχο, κεντρική διαχείριση δυστυχώς δεν μπορεί να γίνει

----------


## Ntalton

Hostlist version  201011181319 by Someonefromhell, v0.51  Host OS & no. of CPUs  Windows 7 x64 - 2 CPU cores BBRAS  loopback2004.med01.dsl.hol.gr [62.38.0.170]  WAN IP  79.166.xxx.xxx ISP & network  Hellas OnLine Electronic Communications S.A. - 79.166.0.0/16  Advertised via  [coming soon!] Test mode  All tests  Total test duration  173.415 sec Pings per host  4  Ping threads  4 Hosts alive  103 / 105  *Avg. latency*  *148.046 msec* Downloads ran for  10 sec each  *Max. speed*  *7.98 Mbps or 1.00 MB/sec* 
   

*Detailed ping results*

*Spoiler:*





*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





OTE  25.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  A Cyta Hellas  26.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Hellas Online  26.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  A NTUA@GRNET  27.75 msec  0.00%   -1.00 msec  A Netone  28.25 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  A Orange Business Hellas  30.50 msec  0.00%   -4.50 msec  B Vivodi  30.50 msec  0.00%  +2.00 msec  B Wind  32.00 msec  0.00%   -2.75 msec  B Forthnet  32.50 msec  0.00%   -5.00 msec  B Vodafone  37.25 msec  0.00%  +5.25 msec  B On Telecoms  38.50 msec  0.00%  +3.75 msec  B Verizon Hellas  160.50 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  D *Group sum*  *495.50 msec*    *Group average*  *41.29 msec*  *0.00%*   *B*



*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Google CDN  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A Akamai  30.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B Seabone Italy  63.25 msec  0.00%  +4.50 msec  B Google CDN  83.75 msec  0.00%   -2.00 msec  C British Telecom UK  85.00 msec  0.00%   -1.00 msec  C Global Crossing Germany  85.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C Cachefly  87.75 msec  0.00%   -2.00 msec  C Verizon Chech  90.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C Level 3 Germany  91.50 msec  0.00%   -2.25 msec  C Google CDN  92.00 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  C PCCW Germany  98.00 msec  0.00%   -1.75 msec  C Tata Communications Germany  98.50 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  C DE-CIX  98.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C OVH  99.00 msec  0.00%  +2.00 msec  C Infostrada Italy  100.00 msec  0.00%  +2.00 msec  C Telia Germany  103.25 msec  0.00%   -1.25 msec  C Host-Europe Germany  103.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C Hurricane Electric UK  104.00 msec  0.00%   -3.25 msec  C Wanadoo Netherlands  104.50 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  C GEANT Netherlands  104.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Sprint Nextel France  105.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C MIX  105.75 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  C America Online Transit Data Network UK  106.75 msec  0.00%   -1.75 msec  C LINX  107.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Tinet Netherlands  108.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C NL-IX  108.75 msec  0.00%  +3.75 msec  C GEANT UK  110.00 msec  0.00%   -5.50 msec  C AMS-IX  110.50 msec  0.00%   -8.00 msec  C Deutche Telecom Germany  111.00 msec  0.00%  +2.50 msec  C Serverloft Germany  111.25 msec  0.00%  +7.50 msec  C Hetzner Germany  112.00 msec  0.00%  +2.50 msec  C Cable&Wireless Germany  112.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C NTT Communications UK  112.75 msec  0.00%   -1.75 msec  C Leaseweb Netherlands  112.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Opentransit France  114.00 msec  0.00%   -1.00 msec  C PANAP  115.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C Tinet UK  116.25 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  C ESPANIX  125.25 msec  0.00%   -1.50 msec  D Savvis Germany  125.25 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  D RIPN@MSK-IX  134.50 msec  0.00%   -1.25 msec  D Sprint Nextel US  174.25 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  D AboveNet Netherlands  175.25 msec  0.00%  +2.75 msec  D America Online Transit Data Network US  178.50 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  D Verizon US  178.50 msec  0.00%   -1.50 msec  D Yahoo US  179.25 msec  0.00%   -2.00 msec  D Bell Canada  185.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Rackspace US  190.25 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  D Cogent Germany  192.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Global Crossing US  196.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D AT&T US  201.00 msec  0.00%   -4.50 msec  E Cogent Communications US  201.00 msec  0.00%  +3.00 msec  E Telia US  202.00 msec  0.00%  +9.00 msec  E Level 3 US  206.25 msec  0.00%  +2.00 msec  E Allstream US  206.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  E Savvis US  210.75 msec  0.00%   -1.25 msec  E The Planet US  215.25 msec  0.00%  +1.75 msec  E Qwest US  232.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Tata Communications US  233.00 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  E Softlayer US  233.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E Hurricane Electric US  235.25 msec  0.00%  +2.50 msec  E TW Telecom US  237.75 msec  0.00%  +7.00 msec  E Dreamhost US  250.00 msec  0.00%   -4.75 msec  F XO Communications US  258.75 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  F AboveNet US  275.00 msec  0.00%  +13.00 msec  F Isnet South Africa  296.25 msec  0.00%  +2.00 msec  F Pacnet Signapore  361.25 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  F PCCW Hong Kong  362.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F AboveNet Japan  365.25 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  F NTT Communicatons Japan  367.50 msec  0.00%   -2.25 msec  F Maxnet New Zealand  376.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F Telstra Australia  392.75 msec  0.00%  +2.25 msec  F Optus Australia  403.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F ChinaNet China  429.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F *Group sum*  *12391.75 msec*    *Group average*  *172.11 msec*  *0.00%*   *D*



*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





RDSNET Romania  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A 247CS Germany  88.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C Bigpoint Germany  88.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C GS-NET Netherlands  92.00 msec  0.00%   -1.25 msec  C NGZ-Server Germany  92.50 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  C Esport-Servers Germany  96.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C GC-Server Germany  99.75 msec  0.00%  +5.75 msec  C G-Portal Germany  102.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C Fastweb Italy  104.00 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  C K-Play Germany  105.25 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  C NGI Italy  106.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Jolt UK  109.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C LB-Server Germany  110.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Clanhost Netherlands  111.25 msec  0.00%  +2.25 msec  C ServerFFS Netherlands  118.25 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  C Dataplex Hungary  123.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Gameservers US  165.75 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  D Multiplay UK  195.00 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  D EA US  204.25 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  E Valve US  250.00 msec  0.00%   -1.50 msec  F *Group sum*  *2361.50 msec*    *Group average*  *124.29 msec*  *0.00%*   *C*

----------


## nnn

:Yahooooo: 

*ISP : Tellas S.A. - IP 91.140 xxxxx - BBRAS 62.169.255.44 - Network   91.140.96.0/19* *Network Advertised via * *Infostrada S.p.A.**OTEGlobe Backbone AS*Test date and time is Τρίτη 07-12-2010 and time 14:17:56 - script ver 1.1 h download*Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium    - 2 Threads(2 CPUs), List by Someonefromhell, v0.51* *   DNS Server: 62.169.194.47 resolve in 12.1863 ms - NIC Dell Wireless 1390 WLAN Mini-Card 54 Mbps**Time to fetch webpage 1,30 seconds - Upload speed:  822.00 kb/s - Interleaved* 
prepend info

*Spoiler:*





 no prepending




Ping results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





*MOS (mean opinion score), is scaled from 5=best to 1=worst*
*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  168.25 ms  0 %  113 ms  D  UP  3,34Wind  7 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40On Telecoms  8.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Vivodi  7.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Forthnet  115 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,34OTE  7.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Netone  9 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40NTUA@GRNET  8.25 ms  0 %  -2 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Vodafone  38.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,39Orange Business Hellas  8.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Verizon Hellas  121 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,34Cyta Hellas  9.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40*Total ping time is*  509 ms     




*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





DE-CIX  56.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37AMS-IX  58.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  DOWN  4,37LINX  66.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37NL-IX  64.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37RIPN@MSK-IX  100 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,35ESPANIX  83.25 ms  0 %  -3 ms  C  DOWN  4,36MIX  44.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,38PANAP  70 ms  0 %  -2 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Akamai  52 ms  0 %  7 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Cachefly  68.25 ms  0 %  -2 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Google CDN  70.75 ms  0 %  -33 ms  B  UP  4,40Google CDN  69.75 ms  0 %  -9 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Google CDN  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00Yahoo US  150 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,32AT&T US  162 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,29Global Crossing US  157.5 ms  0 %  4 ms  D  DOWN  4,28Level 3 US  190 ms  0 %  8 ms  D  DOWN  4,15Telia US  147.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,32Qwest US  182 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,23Tata Communications US  191.5 ms  0 %  6 ms  D  DOWN  4,16Verizon US  155.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  DOWN  4,31Savvis US  165.5 ms  0 %  8 ms  D  DOWN  4,23America Online Transit Data Network US  158.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,30Cogent Communications US  155.75 ms  0 %  5 ms  D  DOWN  4,28Hurricane Electric US  223 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  DOWN  4,09AboveNet US  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00XO Communications US  222.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  DOWN  4,09Sprint Nextel US  154.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,31Allstream US  187.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,21TW Telecom US  207 ms  0 %  -1 ms  E  DOWN  4,16Deutche Telecom Germany  65.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Global Crossing Germany  70.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Cogent Germany  51 ms  0 %  8 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Telia Germany  72.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,36Level 3 Germany  63.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Tata Communications Germany  68.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Savvis Germany  64.75 ms  0 %  -7 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Cable&Wireless Germany  64.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37PCCW Germany  76.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36NTT Communications UK  72 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  DOWN  4,36America Online Transit Data Network UK  71.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Tinet UK  68.5 ms  0 %  31 ms  B  DOWN  4,33GEANT UK  81 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36British Telecom UK  75.75 ms  0 %  3 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Hurricane Electric UK  80.75 ms  0 %  3 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Tinet Netherlands  66 ms  0 %  8 ms  B  DOWN  4,36AboveNet Netherlands  67.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Wanadoo Netherlands  58 ms  0 %  -8 ms  B  DOWN  4,38GEANT Netherlands  61.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Opentransit France  74 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Sprint Nextel France  73.25 ms  0 %  4 ms  B  DOWN  4,36Seabone Italy  62 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Infostrada Italy  43.25 ms  0 %  4 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Telstra Australia  401.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  DOWN  3,31Optus Australia  381.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  F  DOWN  3,42NTT Communicatons Japan  400.5 ms  0 %  7 ms  F  DOWN  3,24AboveNet Japan  333.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  F  DOWN  3,65Verizon Chech  64.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37ChinaNet China  321.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  DOWN  3,68PCCW Hong Kong  343.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  F  DOWN  3,60Pacnet Signapore  371 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  DOWN  3,46Isnet South Africa  241 ms  0 %  -2 ms  E  DOWN  4,04Maxnet New Zealand  325 ms  0 %  -2 ms  F  DOWN  3,69Bell Canada  169.75 ms  0 %  -2 ms  D  DOWN  4,28Leaseweb Netherlands  72.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37The Planet US  169.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,27Softlayer US  191 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,19Dreamhost US  203.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  DOWN  4,15Rackspace US  142 ms  0 %  -3 ms  D  DOWN  4,33Serverloft Germany  60.5 ms  0 %  7 ms  B  DOWN  4,36Host-Europe Germany  55.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Hetzner Germany  62 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37OVH  65.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37*Total ping time is*  9541.75 ms     




*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGI Italy  54.5 ms  0 %  11 ms  B  DOWN  4,36Fastweb Italy  61 ms  0 %  -8 ms  B  DOWN  4,38NGZ-Server Germany  55.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37K-Play Germany  62.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37GC-Server Germany  67.75 ms  0 %  3 ms  B  DOWN  4,37247CS Germany  84 ms  0 %  10 ms  C  UP  4,35Esport-Servers Germany  75.5 ms  0 %  15 ms  C  DOWN  4,35LB-Server Germany  75.25 ms  0 %  11 ms  C  DOWN  4,35G-Portal Germany  51.5 ms  25 %   4 ms  B  DOWN  1,57Jolt UK  54.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Multiplay UK  67.75 ms  0 %  5 ms  B  DOWN  4,36ServerFFS Netherlands  58.25 ms  0 %  4 ms  B  DOWN  4,37GS-NET Netherlands  68.5 ms  0 %  6 ms  B  DOWN  4,36Clanhost Netherlands  63.25 ms  0 %  -7 ms  B  DOWN  4,38RDSNET Romania  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00Dataplex Hungary  65.5 ms  25 %   3 ms  B  DOWN  1,55EA US  177 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  DOWN  4,25Valve US  228 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  DOWN  4,07Gameservers US  149.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,32Bigpoint Germany  63.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37*Total ping time is*  1583.75 ms     



*Total ping time is* *11634.5 ms*  8  49  11  20  6  8Greek servers  509  46,27 msInternational servers  9541.75  132,52 msGameservers  1583.75  83,36 ms



*Total ping time is* *11634.5 ms* *110,80 ms**Packet loss 3,68 %* 


Speedtest results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





Test date and time is Τρίτη 07-12-2010 and time 14:19:35Free Fr   1,12Mirrorservice   0,38Apple   1,37Nvidia   1,46Microsoft   1,71LeaseWeb   1,40ServerBoost   0,84ThinkBroadband   0,91Cachefly   1,63Ovh   0,66UoCrete   1,55Forthnet   0,43Otenet   1,95RootBSD   0,42



Detailed results for multihosts(Line capacity)

*Spoiler:*





 Host list by Someonefromhellftp://ftp.free.fr/ 0.25 MB/sftp://ftp.ovh.net/ 0.15 MB/sftp://ftp.hosteurope.de/ 0.15 MB/sftp://mirror.leaseweb.com/ 0.2 MB/sftp://ftp.sunet.se/ 0.25 MB/sftp://ftp.ukc.mirrorservice.org/ 0.15 MB/sftp://ftp.uni-kl.de/ 0.15 MB/sftp://ftp.funet.fi/ 0.1 MB/sftp://ftp5.gwdg.de/ 0.25 MB/sftp://mirror.sov.uk.goscomb.net/ 0.05 MB/s



*Average speed for 14 hosts*  1,13 MB/s  9 Mbps *Line speed for 10 hosts (Line Capacity)*  1,70 MB/s  14 Mbps

----------


## psyxakias

Off Topic





> όσο πιο πολλές συμμετοχές τόσο καλύτερη εικόνα θα έχουμε για κάποιον πάροχο, κεντρική διαχείριση δυστυχώς δεν μπορεί να γίνει


Όσο πιο πολλές συμμετοχές, τόσο περισσότερο σύγχυση θα υπάρχει. Άμα ποστάρουν 100 άτομα τη μέρα για HOL και άλλα 100 για Forthnet, από διάφορους συγχρονισμούς, με διάφορες παραμέτρους (φορτωμένες/ελεύθερες γραμμές, φορτωμένο/άδειο DSLAM).. δε θα υπάρχει καμία αξιόπιστη εικόνα. Συνεχίζω να πιστεύω ότι το μόνο που εξυπηρετεί το συγκεκριμένο thread είναι παιχνίδι ή/και αύξηση post counter και θα πάψει το γκρινιάρικο στρουμφάκι να ασχολείται.  :Razz: 

Τώρα για το αν μπορεί να γίνει (τεχνικά) κεντρική διαχείριση ή αν είμαστε διατεθειμένοι (= χρόνος, διάθεση, γνώσεις, κόπος, κτλ) να το κάνουμε, θεωρώ πως είναι 2 διαφορετικά πράγματα. Για παράδειγμα θα ήταν ενδιαφέρον να βλέπαμε συγκεντρωτικά στατιστικά ανά χρήστη στο προφίλ του (εφ'όσον το έχει επιλέξει).

----------


## arial

Hostlist version  201011181319 by Someonefromhell, v0.51  Host OS & no. of CPUs  Windows XP x86 - 2 CPU cores BBRAS  loopback2004.med01.dsl.hol.gr [62.38.0.170]  WAN IP  79.167.xxx.xxx ISP & network  Hellas OnLine Electronic Communications S.A. - 79.167.0.0/16  Advertised via  [coming soon!] Test mode  All tests  Total test duration  171.735 sec Pings per host  4  Ping threads  4 Hosts alive  103 / 105  *Avg. latency*  *137.487 msec* Downloads ran for  10 sec each  *Max. speed*  *15.22 Mbps or 1.90 MB/sec* 
   

*Detailed ping results*

*Spoiler:*





*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NTUA@GRNET  23.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Vivodi  23.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A OTE  24.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Forthnet  24.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Cyta Hellas  24.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Wind  24.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  A Orange Business Hellas  24.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Netone  25.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Vodafone  26.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Hellas Online  26.50 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  A On Telecoms  57.75 msec  0.00%   -33.00 msec  B Verizon Hellas  150.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D *Group sum*  *455.50 msec*    *Group average*  *37.96 msec*  *0.00%*   *B*



*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Google CDN  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A Akamai  25.00 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  A Seabone Italy  57.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B Level 3 Germany  73.25 msec  0.00%  +1.50 msec  B Hetzner Germany  77.75 msec  0.00%   -4.25 msec  C PANAP  82.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C Google CDN  82.25 msec  0.00%  +3.00 msec  C Opentransit France  82.50 msec  0.00%  +4.25 msec  C LINX  83.00 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  C Tinet UK  83.50 msec  0.00%  +4.00 msec  C Telia Germany  83.50 msec  0.00%   -4.00 msec  C Host-Europe Germany  84.00 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  C Tata Communications Germany  86.25 msec  0.00%  +4.25 msec  C Google CDN  86.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C MIX  86.75 msec  0.00%   -4.00 msec  C British Telecom UK  87.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C PCCW Germany  87.25 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  C NL-IX  89.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C Infostrada Italy  89.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Tinet Netherlands  90.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C Cable&Wireless Germany  90.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C DE-CIX  91.00 msec  0.00%  +4.25 msec  C Cachefly  91.25 msec  0.00%  +4.00 msec  C GEANT UK  91.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C OVH  92.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C America Online Transit Data Network UK  93.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Savvis Germany  93.25 msec  0.00%  +4.00 msec  C Wanadoo Netherlands  94.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C Global Crossing Germany  97.00 msec  0.00%  +1.50 msec  C Hurricane Electric UK  97.00 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  C Leaseweb Netherlands  97.00 msec  0.00%  +4.25 msec  C Cogent Germany  98.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C GEANT Netherlands  98.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C Serverloft Germany  100.00 msec  0.00%   -3.75 msec  C Verizon Chech  103.00 msec  0.00%   -3.75 msec  C Sprint Nextel France  104.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Deutche Telecom Germany  111.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C NTT Communications UK  111.25 msec  0.00%  +5.50 msec  C ESPANIX  115.25 msec  0.00%  +4.50 msec  C RIPN@MSK-IX  121.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C AMS-IX  132.75 msec  0.00%   -6.75 msec  D America Online Transit Data Network US  159.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D Verizon US  168.25 msec  0.00%  +4.00 msec  D Rackspace US  172.00 msec  50.00%   -1.00 msec  D Telia US  177.75 msec  0.00%  +3.75 msec  D Cogent Communications US  178.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Sprint Nextel US  179.25 msec  0.00%  +6.00 msec  D Yahoo US  183.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D AboveNet Netherlands  185.75 msec  0.00%  +3.75 msec  D Allstream US  190.75 msec  0.00%  +4.00 msec  D AT&T US  198.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Global Crossing US  199.75 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  D Qwest US  208.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E The Planet US  209.00 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  E Softlayer US  211.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  E Savvis US  211.67 msec  25.00%  +0.33 msec  E TW Telecom US  213.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E Level 3 US  215.00 msec  0.00%   -3.75 msec  E Tata Communications US  218.00 msec  0.00%  +3.75 msec  E Bell Canada  225.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  E Dreamhost US  234.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E XO Communications US  234.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Hurricane Electric US  243.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E AboveNet US  247.25 msec  0.00%   -4.00 msec  E PCCW Hong Kong  265.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F Isnet South Africa  280.75 msec  0.00%   -3.75 msec  F NTT Communicatons Japan  353.50 msec  0.00%   -3.25 msec  F AboveNet Japan  362.25 msec  0.00%   -3.75 msec  F Maxnet New Zealand  384.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Telstra Australia  387.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F Optus Australia  395.50 msec  0.00%   -3.75 msec  F Pacnet Signapore  412.50 msec  0.00%   -1.00 msec  F ChinaNet China  430.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F *Group sum*  *11577.17 msec*    *Group average*  *160.79 msec*  *1.04%*   *D*



*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





RDSNET Romania  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A NGI Italy  80.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C 247CS Germany  83.00 msec  25.00%  +5.33 msec  C Clanhost Netherlands  84.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Jolt UK  87.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C NGZ-Server Germany  87.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C ServerFFS Netherlands  87.25 msec  0.00%   -3.75 msec  C G-Portal Germany  88.00 msec  25.00%   -0.67 msec  C K-Play Germany  89.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Bigpoint Germany  93.00 msec  0.00%   -4.25 msec  C Fastweb Italy  95.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C LB-Server Germany  96.75 msec  0.00%   -5.75 msec  C Esport-Servers Germany  98.00 msec  0.00%   -3.25 msec  C Multiplay UK  101.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C GS-NET Netherlands  102.25 msec  0.00%  +4.25 msec  C GC-Server Germany  103.00 msec  0.00%   -4.00 msec  C Dataplex Hungary  104.25 msec  0.00%   -4.00 msec  C Gameservers US  168.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D EA US  217.50 msec  0.00%   -4.00 msec  E Valve US  262.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F *Group sum*  *2128.50 msec*    *Group average*  *112.03 msec*  *2.63%*   *C*

----------


## Ntalton

Hostlist version  201011181319 by Someonefromhell, v0.51  Host OS & no. of CPUs  Windows 7 x64 - 2 CPU cores BBRAS  loopback2004.med01.dsl.hol.gr [62.38.0.170]  WAN IP  79.166.xxx.xxx ISP & network  Hellas OnLine Electronic Communications S.A. - 79.166.0.0/16  Advertised via  [coming soon!] Test mode  All tests  Total test duration  176.333 sec Pings per host  4  Ping threads  4 Hosts alive  103 / 105  *Avg. latency*  *147.857 msec* Downloads ran for  10 sec each  *Max. speed*  *8.08 Mbps or 1.01 MB/sec* 
   

*Detailed ping results*

*Spoiler:*





*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  23.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  A Forthnet  24.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Orange Business Hellas  27.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Cyta Hellas  27.50 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  A Vodafone  29.50 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  A Wind  31.00 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  B Vivodi  33.75 msec  0.00%   -2.25 msec  B Netone  39.00 msec  0.00%  +13.25 msec  B NTUA@GRNET  39.75 msec  0.00%  +12.00 msec  B OTE  40.00 msec  0.00%  +12.00 msec  B On Telecoms  41.00 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  B Verizon Hellas  161.00 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  D *Group sum*  *517.25 msec*    *Group average*  *43.10 msec*  *0.00%*   *B*



*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Google CDN  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A Seabone Italy  60.25 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  B Google CDN  77.50 msec  0.00%   -6.00 msec  C Cachefly  82.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C British Telecom UK  84.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Global Crossing Germany  86.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C Verizon Chech  88.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Akamai  94.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C OVH  94.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C PCCW Germany  95.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C Tata Communications Germany  95.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Infostrada Italy  95.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C GEANT UK  96.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C NL-IX  97.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C Google CDN  98.25 msec  0.00%  +4.25 msec  C Hurricane Electric UK  99.00 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  C Telia Germany  99.75 msec  0.00%   -3.25 msec  C Level 3 Germany  101.25 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  C MIX  101.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Host-Europe Germany  102.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C AMS-IX  103.00 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  C Serverloft Germany  103.25 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  C Sprint Nextel France  103.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C GEANT Netherlands  105.00 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  C Cable&Wireless Germany  105.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C America Online Transit Data Network UK  106.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C PANAP  106.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C LINX  106.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Hetzner Germany  107.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Opentransit France  107.25 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  C Tinet Netherlands  108.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C NTT Communications UK  109.75 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  C Deutche Telecom Germany  112.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Tinet UK  113.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Wanadoo Netherlands  115.75 msec  0.00%  +7.00 msec  C DE-CIX  116.25 msec  0.00%  +3.00 msec  C ESPANIX  122.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C Savvis Germany  124.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Leaseweb Netherlands  126.75 msec  0.00%   -4.25 msec  D RIPN@MSK-IX  132.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D Sprint Nextel US  165.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D AboveNet Netherlands  166.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Verizon US  175.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Yahoo US  176.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D America Online Transit Data Network US  178.00 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  D Bell Canada  185.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D Rackspace US  186.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Cogent Germany  190.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Telia US  191.75 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  D Cogent Communications US  195.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D AT&T US  195.25 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  D Global Crossing US  196.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Level 3 US  200.50 msec  0.00%   -2.75 msec  E Allstream US  207.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  E Savvis US  210.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  E The Planet US  210.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  E Qwest US  224.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Softlayer US  230.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Hurricane Electric US  231.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  E Tata Communications US  233.25 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  E Dreamhost US  238.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E TW Telecom US  244.00 msec  0.00%  +2.25 msec  E AboveNet US  254.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F XO Communications US  255.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F Isnet South Africa  297.50 msec  0.00%   -3.75 msec  F PCCW Hong Kong  361.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Pacnet Signapore  361.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  F AboveNet Japan  364.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F NTT Communicatons Japan  378.25 msec  0.00%   -6.00 msec  F Telstra Australia  399.50 msec  0.00%   -2.25 msec  F Optus Australia  403.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F ChinaNet China  428.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Maxnet New Zealand  447.50 msec  0.00%   -12.50 msec  F *Group sum*  *12369.50 msec*    *Group average*  *171.80 msec*  *0.00%*   *D*



*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





RDSNET Romania  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A 247CS Germany  87.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Bigpoint Germany  88.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C NGZ-Server Germany  90.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C GC-Server Germany  93.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Esport-Servers Germany  95.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C G-Portal Germany  96.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Fastweb Italy  103.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C K-Play Germany  104.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C NGI Italy  106.25 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  C ServerFFS Netherlands  107.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Clanhost Netherlands  108.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Jolt UK  109.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C GS-NET Netherlands  112.50 msec  0.00%   -2.50 msec  C LB-Server Germany  114.25 msec  0.00%  +1.50 msec  C Dataplex Hungary  120.00 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  C Gameservers US  160.25 msec  0.00%   -3.75 msec  D Multiplay UK  193.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D EA US  203.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Valve US  248.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E *Group sum*  *2342.50 msec*    *Group average*  *123.29 msec*  *0.00%*   *C*

----------


## Mouse Potato

Off Topic


		@psyxakias Κατ' αρχήν ο σκοπός του thread, έτσι όπως τον αντιλαμβάνομαι εγώ, δεν έχει να κάνει με troubleshooting. Οπότε μιλάμε περί ατυχούς υπόθεσης εκ μέρους σου (ούτε ο τίτλος σε προϊδεάζει για κάτι τέτοιο άλλωστε). Κατά δεύτερον τα αποτελέσματα του κάθε χρήστη είναι διαθέσιμα και συγκεντρωμένα με ένα απλό search όπως έκανες εσύ στο post "διαμαρτυρίας" σου.

Για παράδειγμα τα αποτελέσματά μου μπορούν να βρεθούν εδώ.

Είναι πολύ σημαντικό να υπάρχει μια db με τα τεστ της κάθε γραμμής ανά ημέρα/ημέρες και ώρα/ώρες. Γνωρίζεις και ο ίδιος πως η κατάσταση της γραμμής του καθενός δεν είναι στατική και μεταβάλλεται δυναμικά με τον χρόνο. *Και αυτή είναι η σκοπιμότητα του thread*. Η ενημέρωση των ενδιαφερόντων για την κατάσταση της γραμμής μας.

Συνοψίζοντας, σκέφτηκα να δημιουργήσω ένα thread στο αντίστοιχο subforum του παρόχου μου ώστε εκεί να βρίσκονται συγκεντρωμένα τα στατιστικά του καθενός μας από τα κατά τόπους DSLam. Παρ' όλα αυτά μιας και υπάρχει και αυτό το thread "καταθέτω" τα στατιστικά μου και (ή μάλλον περισσότερο) εδώ (αφού δεν έχουμε ιδιαίτερη ανταπόκριση στο άλλο).

----------


## psyxakias

@MP: αν και κρατω επιφυλαξεις κατα ποσο ειναι χρησιμα ετσι χυμα τα στατιστικα, σε ευχαριστω για την αναλυτικη απαντηση. Στη τελικη δε μου πεφτει λογος, απορια εξεφρασα, αλλα τουλαχιστον ελαβα και μια σχετικη απαντηση. (ακους νινινι?  :Razz: )

----------


## Mouse Potato

Η αλήθεια είναι πως κι εγώ εξ' αρχής είχα επιφυλάξεις με τα χύμα στατιστικά, γι αυτό εξ' άλλου δημιούργησα και άλλο thread "πιο ISP specific". Όπως και να 'χει αν κριθεί από τους συντονιστές ότι καταχραζόμαστε χώρο χωρίς ιδιαίτερο λόγο, ας  :Lock: 

Imo πιστεύω πως υπάρχει χρησιμότητα. Υπάρχουν νομίζω κάποιοι που είδαν γραμμές από αυτό το thread και άλλαξαν (ονόματα δεν λέμε  :Razz: )/σκέφτονται να αλλάξουν πάροχο...

-------------------------------------------------------------------


Hostlist version  201012071558 by Someonefromhell, v0.52  Host OS & no. of CPUs  Windows XP x86 - 4 CPU cores BBRAS  62.169.255.45  WAN IP  xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx ISP & network  TELLAS Telecommunication Services S.A. - 79.107.0.0/16  Advertised via  [coming soon!] Test mode  All tests  Total test duration  226.938 sec Pings per host  4  Ping threads  4 Hosts alive  103 / 103  *Avg. latency*  *115.4 msec* Downloads ran for  15 sec each  *Max. speed*  *14.26 Mbps or 1.78 MB/sec* 
   

*Detailed ping results*

*Spoiler:*





*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NTUA@GRNET  7.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  A Wind  7.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  A Vivodi  8.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Orange Business Hellas  8.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A OTE  8.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A On Telecoms  8.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Netone  8.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Hellas Online  9.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Cyta Hellas  9.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Vodafone  39.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Forthnet  125.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Verizon Hellas  135.75 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  D *Group sum*  *374.50 msec*    *Group average*  *31.21 msec*  *0.00%*   *B*



*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Google CDN  7.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A MIX  49.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Serverloft Germany  51.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Level 3 Germany  54.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B LINX  54.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B Savvis Germany  55.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B AboveNet Netherlands  57.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Wanadoo Netherlands  58.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B DE-CIX  61.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B Infostrada Italy  62.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Tinet Netherlands  62.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Tata Communications Germany  63.00 msec  0.00%  +1.50 msec  B PANAP  63.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Opentransit France  63.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B OVH  63.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Cable&Wireless Germany  63.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B NL-IX  63.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B AMS-IX  64.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Verizon Chech  64.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Leaseweb Netherlands  64.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Cachefly  64.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B Hetzner Germany  65.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B Akamai  65.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Telia Germany  65.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B British Telecom UK  66.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Host-Europe Germany  66.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B NTT Communications UK  69.50 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  B PCCW Germany  71.50 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  B GEANT UK  71.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B GEANT Netherlands  72.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Hurricane Electric UK  73.00 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  B Tinet UK  74.75 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  B Sprint Nextel France  74.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Deutche Telecom Germany  75.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C America Online Transit Data Network UK  76.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Seabone Italy  81.75 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  C Global Crossing Germany  83.25 msec  0.00%  +15.75 msec  C ESPANIX  86.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C RIPN@MSK-IX  103.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Sprint Nextel US  138.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Rackspace US  140.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Verizon US  143.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Telia US  148.75 msec  0.00%  +2.75 msec  D Cogent Communications US  148.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Cogent Germany  149.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D America Online Transit Data Network US  151.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D Yahoo US  153.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D The Planet US  164.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D AT&T US  165.75 msec  0.00%  +1.75 msec  D Bell Canada  166.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Global Crossing US  169.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Savvis US  171.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Qwest US  175.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Softlayer US  179.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Allstream US  188.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Level 3 US  190.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D TW Telecom US  197.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Dreamhost US  203.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E XO Communications US  209.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E AboveNet US  215.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E Tata Communications US  228.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E Hurricane Electric US  230.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Isnet South Africa  242.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E AboveNet Japan  325.25 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  F ChinaNet China  340.00 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  F NTT Communicatons Japan  341.25 msec  0.00%   -2.75 msec  F PCCW Hong Kong  361.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F Optus Australia  367.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F Pacnet Signapore  377.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Telstra Australia  394.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F Maxnet New Zealand  480.00 msec  0.00%   -24.50 msec  F *Group sum*  *9811.75 msec*    *Group average*  *138.19 msec*  *0.00%*   *D*



*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





K-Play Germany  53.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B NGI Italy  56.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Esport-Servers Germany  58.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B G-Portal Germany  58.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B GS-NET Netherlands  58.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B ServerFFS Netherlands  59.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B 247CS Germany  66.00 msec  0.00%  +1.50 msec  B Bigpoint Germany  66.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Clanhost Netherlands  67.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Jolt UK  68.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B NGZ-Server Germany  68.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B LB-Server Germany  70.50 msec  0.00%  +1.50 msec  B Dataplex Hungary  72.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B GC-Server Germany  75.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C Multiplay UK  75.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Fastweb Italy  80.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C RDSNET Romania  99.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Gameservers US  140.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D EA US  175.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D Valve US  233.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E *Group sum*  *1700.00 msec*    *Group average*  *85.00 msec*  *0.00%*   *C*

----------


## MaFiOzOs_GR

Hostlist version  201012071558 by Someonefromhell, v0.52  Host OS & no. of CPUs  Windows 7 x64 - 2 CPU cores BBRAS  loopback2004.med01.dsl.hol.gr [62.38.0.170]  WAN IP  62.38.xxx.xxx ISP & network  Hellas OnLine Electronic Communications S.A. - 62.38.64.0/18  Advertised via  [coming soon!] Test mode  All tests  Total test duration  163.867 sec Pings per host  4  Ping threads  4 Hosts alive  103 / 103  *Avg. latency*  *148.261 msec* Downloads ran for  10 sec each  *Max. speed*  *11.95 Mbps or 1.49 MB/sec* 
   

*Detailed ping results*

*Spoiler:*





*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  26.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A NTUA@GRNET  27.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  A On Telecoms  27.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  A Cyta Hellas  27.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Netone  27.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Vivodi  27.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Orange Business Hellas  28.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  A Forthnet  28.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Wind  29.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A OTE  29.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  A Vodafone  29.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Verizon Hellas  167.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D *Group sum*  *475.75 msec*    *Group average*  *39.65 msec*  *0.00%*   *B*



*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Akamai  27.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A DE-CIX  80.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Telia Germany  80.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Hetzner Germany  82.75 msec  0.00%   -4.00 msec  C PCCW Germany  83.25 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  C NL-IX  86.75 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  C Leaseweb Netherlands  87.00 msec  0.00%  +4.25 msec  C Host-Europe Germany  87.00 msec  0.00%   -3.25 msec  C Opentransit France  87.75 msec  0.00%   -4.25 msec  C Tinet Netherlands  91.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Cachefly  92.00 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  C PANAP  94.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Cogent Germany  96.25 msec  0.00%  +3.50 msec  C AMS-IX  97.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C Level 3 Germany  97.50 msec  0.00%  +2.25 msec  C Serverloft Germany  97.75 msec  0.00%  +4.00 msec  C LINX  98.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Tinet UK  100.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C GEANT Netherlands  100.50 msec  0.00%   -2.75 msec  C British Telecom UK  102.75 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  C Cable&Wireless Germany  102.75 msec  0.00%   -4.00 msec  C Deutche Telecom Germany  103.00 msec  0.00%   -5.25 msec  C Tata Communications Germany  103.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Seabone Italy  103.25 msec  0.00%  +3.75 msec  C Verizon Chech  104.25 msec  0.00%   -1.25 msec  C MIX  104.50 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  C Global Crossing Germany  106.50 msec  0.00%  +20.75 msec  C NTT Communications UK  107.50 msec  0.00%   -5.50 msec  C Hurricane Electric UK  108.25 msec  0.00%  +2.25 msec  C Wanadoo Netherlands  109.75 msec  0.00%   -2.25 msec  C GEANT UK  110.25 msec  0.00%   -2.75 msec  C Google CDN  112.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C America Online Transit Data Network UK  115.50 msec  0.00%  +4.00 msec  C OVH  116.25 msec  0.00%   -4.50 msec  C Savvis Germany  119.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C Sprint Nextel France  119.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C ESPANIX  124.25 msec  0.00%   -3.25 msec  C Infostrada Italy  129.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D RIPN@MSK-IX  140.00 msec  0.00%  +4.25 msec  D AboveNet Netherlands  181.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D Verizon US  188.50 msec  0.00%   -3.25 msec  D Yahoo US  189.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Rackspace US  190.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D Sprint Nextel US  191.00 msec  0.00%  +8.75 msec  D Global Crossing US  191.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Telia US  191.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D Allstream US  193.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D America Online Transit Data Network US  194.00 msec  0.00%   -4.75 msec  D AT&T US  200.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  E Cogent Communications US  201.00 msec  0.00%   -1.50 msec  E Savvis US  205.25 msec  0.00%   -3.50 msec  E Bell Canada  206.25 msec  0.00%  +3.50 msec  E Level 3 US  210.25 msec  0.00%  +4.00 msec  E The Planet US  215.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E Softlayer US  216.75 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  E Qwest US  221.50 msec  0.00%   -4.75 msec  E AboveNet US  230.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E TW Telecom US  236.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  E Dreamhost US  237.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  E Tata Communications US  241.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E Hurricane Electric US  251.00 msec  0.00%   -5.75 msec  F XO Communications US  251.25 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  F PCCW Hong Kong  350.50 msec  0.00%   -3.25 msec  F Isnet South Africa  370.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F Optus Australia  382.50 msec  0.00%  +4.50 msec  F NTT Communicatons Japan  384.50 msec  0.00%  +7.75 msec  F Maxnet New Zealand  387.25 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  F ChinaNet China  398.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F Telstra Australia  411.00 msec  0.00%  +3.00 msec  F Pacnet Signapore  414.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  F AboveNet Japan  417.25 msec  0.00%   -1.50 msec  F *Group sum*  *12262.00 msec*    *Group average*  *172.70 msec*  *0.00%*   *D*



*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Esport-Servers Germany  83.25 msec  0.00%  +1.75 msec  C G-Portal Germany  86.75 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  C 247CS Germany  87.00 msec  0.00%  +3.25 msec  C NGZ-Server Germany  90.25 msec  0.00%  +1.75 msec  C GS-NET Netherlands  90.75 msec  0.00%  +1.75 msec  C ServerFFS Netherlands  93.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C LB-Server Germany  98.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C K-Play Germany  98.75 msec  0.00%  +3.75 msec  C Bigpoint Germany  102.75 msec  0.00%  +4.00 msec  C Clanhost Netherlands  107.75 msec  0.00%   -2.75 msec  C NGI Italy  112.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C GC-Server Germany  112.33 msec  25.00%   -0.33 msec  C Jolt UK  115.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Dataplex Hungary  119.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C RDSNET Romania  130.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Fastweb Italy  151.00 msec  0.00%   -1.00 msec  D Gameservers US  175.75 msec  0.00%   -1.00 msec  D Multiplay UK  197.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D EA US  219.75 msec  0.00%   -3.75 msec  E Valve US  260.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F *Group sum*  *2533.08 msec*    *Group average*  *126.65 msec*  *1.25%*   *D*

----------


## Ntalton

Hostlist version  201012071558 by Someonefromhell, v0.52  Host OS & no. of CPUs  Windows 7 x64 - 2 CPU cores BBRAS  loopback2004.med01.dsl.hol.gr [62.38.0.170]  WAN IP  79.166.xxx.xxx ISP & network  Hellas OnLine Electronic Communications S.A. - 79.166.0.0/16  Advertised via  [coming soon!] Test mode  All tests  Total test duration  172.657 sec Pings per host  4  Ping threads  4 Hosts alive  103 / 103  *Avg. latency*  *147.449 msec* Downloads ran for  10 sec each  *Max. speed*  *8.03 Mbps or 1.00 MB/sec* 
   

*Detailed ping results*

*Spoiler:*





*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  23.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  A OTE  24.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Cyta Hellas  24.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Forthnet  24.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Wind  24.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A NTUA@GRNET  24.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  A Orange Business Hellas  25.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Vivodi  25.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A On Telecoms  25.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  A Netone  26.50 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  A Vodafone  26.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Verizon Hellas  162.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D *Group sum*  *437.50 msec*    *Group average*  *36.46 msec*  *0.00%*   *B*



*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Akamai  24.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Seabone Italy  61.75 msec  0.00%   -1.50 msec  B Google CDN  74.00 msec  0.00%  +2.50 msec  B British Telecom UK  84.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C Global Crossing Germany  87.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C Cachefly  88.00 msec  0.00%   -1.00 msec  C Verizon Chech  89.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C Level 3 Germany  92.00 msec  0.00%  +2.50 msec  C Hurricane Electric UK  94.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C PCCW Germany  95.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C OVH  95.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C GEANT UK  96.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C DE-CIX  96.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C NL-IX  98.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Infostrada Italy  100.50 msec  0.00%  +4.00 msec  C Tata Communications Germany  100.75 msec  0.00%  +4.50 msec  C AMS-IX  103.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Serverloft Germany  103.00 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  C Host-Europe Germany  103.00 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  C Sprint Nextel France  103.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C MIX  103.25 msec  0.00%   -1.75 msec  C Wanadoo Netherlands  104.25 msec  0.00%   -1.75 msec  C GEANT Netherlands  104.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C America Online Transit Data Network UK  106.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C Deutche Telecom Germany  106.75 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  C LINX  107.50 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  C PANAP  107.75 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  C Opentransit France  107.75 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  C Telia Germany  108.00 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  C Hetzner Germany  108.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C Cable&Wireless Germany  108.25 msec  0.00%  +2.50 msec  C Tinet Netherlands  109.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Tinet UK  114.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Leaseweb Netherlands  114.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C NTT Communications UK  116.00 msec  0.00%   -1.50 msec  C ESPANIX  123.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Savvis Germany  125.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D RIPN@MSK-IX  134.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Sprint Nextel US  166.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D AboveNet Netherlands  173.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D America Online Transit Data Network US  177.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Yahoo US  177.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Verizon US  179.50 msec  0.00%  +4.50 msec  D Bell Canada  183.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D Telia US  185.75 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  D Cogent Germany  191.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Rackspace US  192.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D Cogent Communications US  196.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D AT&T US  196.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Global Crossing US  198.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D Level 3 US  201.25 msec  0.00%  +2.00 msec  E Allstream US  208.75 msec  0.00%   -1.50 msec  E The Planet US  211.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  E Savvis US  212.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E Qwest US  225.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  E Hurricane Electric US  231.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Softlayer US  231.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Tata Communications US  232.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E TW Telecom US  234.25 msec  0.00%  +1.75 msec  E Dreamhost US  259.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  F XO Communications US  259.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  F AboveNet US  259.75 msec  0.00%   -2.75 msec  F Isnet South Africa  294.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  F PCCW Hong Kong  339.00 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  F AboveNet Japan  370.50 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  F NTT Communicatons Japan  373.50 msec  0.00%   -8.25 msec  F Maxnet New Zealand  376.75 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  F Pacnet Signapore  377.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Telstra Australia  399.50 msec  0.00%  +4.50 msec  F Optus Australia  407.00 msec  0.00%   -1.00 msec  F ChinaNet China  539.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  F *Group sum*  *12263.75 msec*    *Group average*  *172.73 msec*  *0.00%*   *D*



*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Bigpoint Germany  90.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C GS-NET Netherlands  90.50 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  C 247CS Germany  92.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C NGZ-Server Germany  93.00 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  C Esport-Servers Germany  96.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C GC-Server Germany  96.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C G-Portal Germany  102.00 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  C K-Play Germany  106.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C Fastweb Italy  107.50 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  C ServerFFS Netherlands  108.75 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  C NGI Italy  110.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Jolt UK  111.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C LB-Server Germany  111.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Clanhost Netherlands  114.50 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  C RDSNET Romania  121.00 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  C Dataplex Hungary  122.50 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  C Gameservers US  158.50 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  D Multiplay UK  199.00 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  D EA US  205.50 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  E Valve US  249.75 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  E *Group sum*  *2486.00 msec*    *Group average*  *124.30 msec*  *0.00%*   *C*

----------


## Ntalton

Hostlist version  201012071558 by Someonefromhell, v0.52  Host OS & no. of CPUs  Windows 7 x64 - 2 CPU cores BBRAS  loopback2004.med01.dsl.hol.gr [62.38.0.170]  WAN IP  79.166.xxx.xxx ISP & network  Hellas OnLine Electronic Communications S.A. - 79.166.0.0/16  Advertised via  [coming soon!] Test mode  All tests  Total test duration  181.475 sec Pings per host  4  Ping threads  4 Hosts alive  103 / 103  *Avg. latency*  *213.223 msec* Downloads ran for  10 sec each  *Max. speed*  *7.61 Mbps or 0.95 MB/sec* 
   

*Detailed ping results*

*Spoiler:*





*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NTUA@GRNET  28.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Wind  30.50 msec  0.00%  +2.50 msec  B OTE  31.00 msec  0.00%  +1.50 msec  B Netone  31.75 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  B Vivodi  31.75 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  B Forthnet  33.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B On Telecoms  34.25 msec  0.00%  +3.50 msec  B Orange Business Hellas  34.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B Hellas Online  37.00 msec  0.00%   -9.00 msec  B Cyta Hellas  38.50 msec  0.00%  +12.00 msec  B Vodafone  39.50 msec  0.00%  +4.75 msec  B Verizon Hellas  267.00 msec  0.00%  +16.50 msec  F *Group sum*  *638.00 msec*    *Group average*  *53.17 msec*  *0.00%*   *B*



*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Akamai  34.25 msec  0.00%  +4.00 msec  B Seabone Italy  61.00 msec  50.00%  +2.00 msec  B British Telecom UK  85.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C OVH  95.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Level 3 Germany  98.25 msec  0.00%   -1.50 msec  C Hurricane Electric UK  101.00 msec  0.00%   -1.75 msec  C Sprint Nextel France  104.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Google CDN  117.50 msec  0.00%  +2.25 msec  C Sprint Nextel US  167.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Verizon Chech  167.75 msec  0.00%  +2.00 msec  D PCCW Germany  172.75 msec  0.00%   -1.25 msec  D DE-CIX  176.50 msec  0.00%  +1.50 msec  D Rackspace US  177.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D Tata Communications Germany  178.25 msec  0.00%   -1.50 msec  D GEANT UK  179.50 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  D Host-Europe Germany  181.25 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  D Bell Canada  185.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Global Crossing Germany  185.75 msec  0.00%   -2.00 msec  D America Online Transit Data Network UK  187.00 msec  25.00%   -2.00 msec  D LINX  190.50 msec  0.00%  +4.25 msec  D Cogent Germany  191.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Deutche Telecom Germany  192.00 msec  25.00%  +9.33 msec  D Cachefly  195.00 msec  0.00%  +5.75 msec  D Serverloft Germany  196.00 msec  0.00%   -1.25 msec  D Cogent Communications US  196.75 msec  0.00%  +1.50 msec  D Leaseweb Netherlands  197.50 msec  0.00%   -1.00 msec  D Wanadoo Netherlands  199.00 msec  0.00%   -2.25 msec  D Savvis Germany  200.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E AMS-IX  201.75 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  E Hetzner Germany  202.25 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  E Tinet Netherlands  202.75 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  E Infostrada Italy  204.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  E GEANT Netherlands  204.75 msec  0.00%   -2.25 msec  E Telia Germany  207.00 msec  0.00%   -6.25 msec  E Opentransit France  208.50 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  E Cable&Wireless Germany  208.75 msec  0.00%  +1.50 msec  E NL-IX  209.25 msec  0.00%  +6.00 msec  E MIX  210.50 msec  0.00%   -2.50 msec  E NTT Communications UK  210.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  E PANAP  213.00 msec  0.00%   -1.00 msec  E Softlayer US  215.00 msec  0.00%  +1.75 msec  E Tinet UK  222.00 msec  0.00%  +4.00 msec  E ESPANIX  224.75 msec  0.00%  +2.00 msec  E TW Telecom US  232.75 msec  0.00%  +1.50 msec  E Level 3 US  233.00 msec  0.00%   -27.25 msec  E Hurricane Electric US  238.00 msec  0.00%  +5.75 msec  E RIPN@MSK-IX  240.00 msec  0.00%   -7.75 msec  E Dreamhost US  240.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E Verizon US  261.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  F America Online Transit Data Network US  262.00 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  F AboveNet Netherlands  263.75 msec  0.00%   -10.25 msec  F Yahoo US  283.25 msec  0.00%   -11.25 msec  F Allstream US  292.75 msec  0.00%   -1.50 msec  F The Planet US  308.00 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  F Global Crossing US  311.25 msec  0.00%   -22.50 msec  F Tata Communications US  325.00 msec  0.00%  +10.25 msec  F Savvis US  327.00 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  F AT&T US  329.00 msec  0.00%   -26.00 msec  F Qwest US  337.50 msec  0.00%  +12.25 msec  F Telia US  348.75 msec  0.00%  +19.25 msec  F XO Communications US  357.00 msec  0.00%  +2.75 msec  F AboveNet US  357.00 msec  0.00%  +1.75 msec  F Isnet South Africa  395.50 msec  0.00%   -1.50 msec  F Telstra Australia  401.00 msec  0.00%   -2.25 msec  F PCCW Hong Kong  421.50 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  F ChinaNet China  429.75 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  F Pacnet Signapore  444.75 msec  0.00%   -1.25 msec  F NTT Communicatons Japan  461.00 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  F AboveNet Japan  463.75 msec  0.00%   -2.50 msec  F Maxnet New Zealand  476.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F Optus Australia  499.25 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  F *Group sum*  *17101.00 msec*    *Group average*  *240.86 msec*  *1.41%*   *E*



*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Gameservers US  166.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D GC-Server Germany  178.00 msec  0.00%   -1.00 msec  D GS-NET Netherlands  179.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D NGI Italy  181.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Esport-Servers Germany  181.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D NGZ-Server Germany  185.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Bigpoint Germany  188.50 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  D 247CS Germany  191.75 msec  0.00%   -1.25 msec  D Jolt UK  193.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D G-Portal Germany  194.75 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  D ServerFFS Netherlands  196.00 msec  0.00%   -1.00 msec  D Fastweb Italy  200.75 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  E K-Play Germany  204.25 msec  0.00%   -2.50 msec  E Clanhost Netherlands  208.00 msec  0.00%   -1.25 msec  E LB-Server Germany  210.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E RDSNET Romania  217.25 msec  0.00%   -2.00 msec  E Dataplex Hungary  221.25 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  E EA US  288.75 msec  0.00%   -3.00 msec  F Multiplay UK  291.25 msec  0.00%  +3.50 msec  F Valve US  345.25 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  F *Group sum*  *4223.00 msec*    *Group average*  *211.15 msec*  *0.00%*   *E*

----------


## nnn

*ISP : Tellas S.A. - IP 91.140 xxxxx - BBRAS 62.169.255.44 - Network   91.140.96.0/19* *Network Advertised via * *Infostrada S.p.A.**OTEGlobe Backbone AS*Test date and time is Τετάρτη 08-12-2010 and time 00:09:25 - script ver 1.1 h download*Microsoft® Windows Vista™ Ultimate  - 2 Threads(2 CPUs), List by Someonefromhell, v0.52* *   DNS Server: 62.169.194.47 resolve in 11.4352 ms - NIC NVIDIA nForce 10/100/1000 Mbps Ethernet #3 1000 Mbps**Time to fetch webpage 4,87 seconds - Upload speed:  823.00 kb/s - Fast Path* 
prepend info

*Spoiler:*





 no prepending




Ping results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





*MOS (mean opinion score), is scaled from 5=best to 1=worst*
*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  8.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Wind  6.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40On Telecoms  8 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Vivodi  8.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Forthnet  119 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,34OTE  7.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Netone  8.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40NTUA@GRNET  7.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Vodafone  38 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Orange Business Hellas  8.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Verizon Hellas  120.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,34Cyta Hellas  8.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40*Total ping time is*  349.25 ms     




*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





DE-CIX  56.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37AMS-IX  58.75 ms  0 %  3 ms  B  DOWN  4,37LINX  68.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37NL-IX  64 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37RIPN@MSK-IX  99.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,35ESPANIX  83.25 ms  0 %  3 ms  C  DOWN  4,36MIX  35 ms  25 %   1 ms  B  DOWN  1,59PANAP  72.5 ms  0 %  9 ms  B  DOWN  4,36Akamai  55 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Cachefly  70.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Google CDN  7.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Yahoo US  150 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,31AT&T US  161.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,29Global Crossing US  156.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,30Level 3 US  192.75 ms  0 %  9 ms  D  DOWN  4,14Telia US  145.5 ms  0 %  -3 ms  D  DOWN  4,33Qwest US  182 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,23Tata Communications US  190.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,21Verizon US  152.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,31Savvis US  168 ms  0 %  6 ms  D  DOWN  4,24America Online Transit Data Network US  160.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  D  DOWN  4,30Cogent Communications US  153.5 ms  0 %  -3 ms  D  DOWN  4,32Hurricane Electric US  222.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  UP  4,09AboveNet US  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00XO Communications US  222 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  DOWN  4,10Sprint Nextel US  157.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,30Allstream US  187 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,21TW Telecom US  200.75 ms  0 %  -12 ms  E  UP  4,24Deutche Telecom Germany  64.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Global Crossing Germany  69.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Cogent Germany  54 ms  0 %  8 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Telia Germany  66.25 ms  0 %  3 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Level 3 Germany  63 ms  0 %  -3 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Tata Communications Germany  67 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Savvis Germany  61.75 ms  0 %  -8 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Cable&Wireless Germany  65.25 ms  0 %  -7 ms  B  DOWN  4,38PCCW Germany  79.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36NTT Communications UK  72 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37America Online Transit Data Network UK  71 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Tinet UK  63.25 ms  0 %  4 ms  B  DOWN  4,37GEANT UK  80.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36British Telecom UK  76.25 ms  0 %  3 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Hurricane Electric UK  88 ms  0 %  -17 ms  C  UP  4,38Tinet Netherlands  66 ms  0 %  8 ms  B  DOWN  4,36AboveNet Netherlands  68 ms  0 %  -5 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Wanadoo Netherlands  55.75 ms  0 %  -8 ms  B  DOWN  4,38GEANT Netherlands  61 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Opentransit France  73.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Sprint Nextel France  74 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Seabone Italy  69.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Infostrada Italy  63.75 ms  0 %  70 ms  B  DOWN  4,16Telstra Australia  400.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  UP  3,30Optus Australia  377 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  UP  3,43NTT Communicatons Japan  349.5 ms  0 %  7 ms  F  DOWN  3,49AboveNet Japan  337.5 ms  0 %  19 ms  F  DOWN  3,44Verizon Chech  190.75 ms  0 %  31 ms  D  DOWN  3,98ChinaNet China  240.5 ms  25 %   -140 ms  E  DOWN  1,67PCCW Hong Kong  342.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  UP  3,60Pacnet Signapore  370.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  F  UP  3,47Isnet South Africa  233 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  DOWN  4,06Maxnet New Zealand  325.75 ms  0 %  3 ms  F  DOWN  3,64Bell Canada  169.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,27Leaseweb Netherlands  72 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37The Planet US  169 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,27Softlayer US  185 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,22Dreamhost US  203 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  UP  4,16Rackspace US  141 ms  0 %  -3 ms  D  DOWN  4,33Serverloft Germany  60.75 ms  0 %  8 ms  B  DOWN  4,36Host-Europe Germany  55.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Hetzner Germany  61.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37OVH  65 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37*Total ping time is*  9396.75 ms     




*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGI Italy  53.75 ms  0 %  7 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Fastweb Italy  59.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37NGZ-Server Germany  54.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38K-Play Germany  61.75 ms  0 %  -2 ms  B  DOWN  4,37GC-Server Germany  67 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37247CS Germany  59.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Esport-Servers Germany  69.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37LB-Server Germany  70.75 ms  0 %  -4 ms  B  DOWN  4,37G-Portal Germany  67.75 ms  0 %  -2 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Jolt UK  55.25 ms  0 %  -2 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Multiplay UK  68.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37ServerFFS Netherlands  59.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37GS-NET Netherlands  69.5 ms  0 %  4 ms  B  DOWN  4,36Clanhost Netherlands  67.75 ms  0 %  8 ms  B  DOWN  4,36RDSNET Romania  107 ms  0 %  20 ms  C  UP  4,32Dataplex Hungary  79.25 ms  0 %  -16 ms  C  DOWN  4,38EA US  192.75 ms  0 %  27 ms  D  UP  4,01Valve US  246.5 ms  0 %  -6 ms  E  UP  4,05Gameservers US  166.75 ms  0 %  -4 ms  D  DOWN  4,30Bigpoint Germany  89 ms  0 %  4 ms  C  DOWN  4,35*Total ping time is*  1765.75 ms     



*Total ping time is* *11511.75 ms*  10  47  11  20  7  7Greek servers  349.25  31,75 msInternational servers  9396.75  134,24 msGameservers  1765.75  92,93 ms



*Total ping time is* *11511.75 ms* *111,76 ms**Packet loss 1,55 %* 


Speedtest results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





Test date and time is Τετάρτη 08-12-2010 and time 00:11:05Free Fr   1,61Mirrorservice   0,52Apple   1,67Nvidia   0,44Microsoft   1,43LeaseWeb   1,08ServerBoost   1,00ThinkBroadband   1,11Cachefly   1,59Ovh   0,36UoCrete   1,89Forthnet   0,30Otenet   1,92RootBSD   0,61



Detailed results for multihosts(Line capacity)

*Spoiler:*





 Host list by Someonefromhellftp://ftp.free.fr/ 0.2 MB/sftp://ftp.ovh.net/ 0.1 MB/sftp://ftp.hosteurope.de/ 0.1 MB/sftp://mirror.leaseweb.com/ 0.2 MB/sftp://ftp.sunet.se/ 0.15 MB/sftp://ftp.ukc.mirrorservice.org/ 0.15 MB/sftp://ftp.uni-kl.de/ 0.2 MB/sftp://ftp.funet.fi/ 0.15 MB/sftp://ftp5.gwdg.de/ 0.25 MB/sftp://mirror.sov.uk.goscomb.net/ 0.1 MB/s



*Average speed for 14 hosts*  1,11 MB/s  9 Mbps *Line speed for 10 hosts (Line Capacity)*  1,60 MB/s  13 Mbps


........Auto merged post: nnn πρόσθεσε 19 λεπτά και 50 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

*ISP : Tellas S.A. - IP 91.140 xxxxx - BBRAS 62.169.255.44 - Network   91.140.96.0/19* *Network Advertised via * *Infostrada S.p.A.**OTEGlobe Backbone AS*Test date and time is Τετάρτη 08-12-2010 and time 00:29:27 - script ver 1.1 h download*Microsoft® Windows Vista™ Ultimate  - 2 Threads(2 CPUs), List by Someonefromhell, v0.52* *   DNS Server: 62.169.194.47 resolve in 12.1403 ms - NIC NVIDIA nForce 10/100/1000 Mbps Ethernet #3 1000 Mbps**Time to fetch webpage 2,48 seconds - Upload speed:  822.00 kb/s - Fast Path* 
prepend info

*Spoiler:*





 no prepending




Ping results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





*MOS (mean opinion score), is scaled from 5=best to 1=worst*
*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  8.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Wind  6.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40On Telecoms  7.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Vivodi  8 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Forthnet  114.5 ms  0 %  5 ms  C  DOWN  4,33OTE  7.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Netone  9 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,40NTUA@GRNET  7 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Vodafone  38 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Orange Business Hellas  8 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Verizon Hellas  120 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,34Cyta Hellas  8.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  UP  4,40*Total ping time is*  343 ms     




*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





DE-CIX  56 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38AMS-IX  57 ms  0 %  -10 ms  B  DOWN  4,39LINX  66.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37NL-IX  64 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37RIPN@MSK-IX  101.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,35ESPANIX  85.75 ms  0 %  8 ms  C  UP  4,35MIX  44.75 ms  0 %  -5 ms  B  UP  4,39PANAP  71.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Akamai  53.5 ms  0 %  -3 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Cachefly  66.25 ms  0 %  -2 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Google CDN  7 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Yahoo US  149 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,32AT&T US  161.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,28Global Crossing US  156.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,30Level 3 US  190.75 ms  0 %  6 ms  D  DOWN  4,16Telia US  147 ms  0 %  9 ms  D  UP  4,28Qwest US  181.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,23Tata Communications US  192.25 ms  0 %  3 ms  D  UP  4,18Verizon US  152 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,31Savvis US  166 ms  0 %  4 ms  D  DOWN  4,25America Online Transit Data Network US  157.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,30Cogent Communications US  155.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,30Hurricane Electric US  220.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  DOWN  4,10AboveNet US  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00XO Communications US  222 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  DOWN  4,10Sprint Nextel US  153.25 ms  0 %  -6 ms  D  DOWN  4,32Allstream US  187 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,21TW Telecom US  196.5 ms  0 %  -3 ms  D  DOWN  4,20Deutche Telecom Germany  66 ms  0 %  8 ms  B  UP  4,36Global Crossing Germany  117.75 ms  0 %  -72 ms  C  UP  4,42Cogent Germany  38 ms  25 %   -4 ms  B  DOWN  1,60Telia Germany  66 ms  0 %  -4 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Level 3 Germany  69.75 ms  0 %  8 ms  B  UP  4,36Tata Communications Germany  67 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Savvis Germany  62.25 ms  0 %  -2 ms  B  UP  4,37Cable&Wireless Germany  64.75 ms  0 %  3 ms  B  DOWN  4,37PCCW Germany  75.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36NTT Communications UK  72 ms  0 %  -4 ms  B  DOWN  4,37America Online Transit Data Network UK  70.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Tinet UK  67 ms  0 %  -3 ms  B  UP  4,37GEANT UK  80 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36British Telecom UK  76 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Hurricane Electric UK  83 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Tinet Netherlands  68.25 ms  0 %  7 ms  B  UP  4,36AboveNet Netherlands  67 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Wanadoo Netherlands  57.25 ms  0 %  7 ms  B  UP  4,37GEANT Netherlands  65.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Opentransit France  73.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,36Sprint Nextel France  76.25 ms  0 %  7 ms  C  UP  4,36Seabone Italy  60 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Infostrada Italy  35.75 ms  0 %  4 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Telstra Australia  400.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  DOWN  3,30Optus Australia  378.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  UP  3,42NTT Communicatons Japan  345.5 ms  0 %  -16 ms  F  DOWN  3,73AboveNet Japan  332.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  DOWN  3,64Verizon Chech  63.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37ChinaNet China  240.5 ms  25 %   -1 ms  E  DOWN  1,19PCCW Hong Kong  348.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  UP  3,57Pacnet Signapore  370.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  DOWN  3,45Isnet South Africa  233.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  E  UP  4,04Maxnet New Zealand  339.25 ms  0 %  56 ms  F  UP  3,05Bell Canada  169.5 ms  0 %  3 ms  D  UP  4,25Leaseweb Netherlands  68 ms  0 %  -2 ms  B  DOWN  4,37The Planet US  168.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,27Softlayer US  185 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,22Dreamhost US  203 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  DOWN  4,16Rackspace US  139.75 ms  0 %  -3 ms  D  DOWN  4,33Serverloft Germany  59.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Host-Europe Germany  54.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Hetzner Germany  61.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37OVH  65.75 ms  0 %  5 ms  B  UP  4,36*Total ping time is*  9272 ms     




*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGI Italy  55.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  UP  4,37Fastweb Italy  58.75 ms  0 %  -4 ms  B  DOWN  4,38NGZ-Server Germany  54 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38K-Play Germany  61.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37GC-Server Germany  66.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37247CS Germany  59.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Esport-Servers Germany  69.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37LB-Server Germany  74.5 ms  0 %  5 ms  B  UP  4,36G-Portal Germany  75 ms  0 %  -14 ms  B  UP  4,38Jolt UK  54 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Multiplay UK  66.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37ServerFFS Netherlands  57.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37GS-NET Netherlands  67.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Clanhost Netherlands  60 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37RDSNET Romania  93 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Dataplex Hungary  78.75 ms  0 %  -15 ms  C  DOWN  4,38EA US  175.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  DOWN  4,26Valve US  232 ms  0 %  -18 ms  E  DOWN  4,19Gameservers US  142 ms  0 %  -3 ms  D  DOWN  4,33Bigpoint Germany  66.25 ms  0 %  9 ms  B  DOWN  4,36*Total ping time is*  1668 ms     



*Total ping time is* *11283 ms*  10  47  12  20  6  7Greek servers  343  31,18 msInternational servers  9272  132,46 msGameservers  1668  87,79 ms



*Total ping time is* *11283 ms* *109,54 ms**Packet loss 1,55 %* 


Speedtest results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





Test date and time is Τετάρτη 08-12-2010 and time 00:31:07Free Fr   1,65Mirrorservice   0,70Apple   0,59Nvidia   1,36Microsoft   1,67LeaseWeb   1,19ServerBoost   0,62ThinkBroadband   1,27Cachefly   1,71Ovh   0,70UoCrete   1,87Forthnet   0,92Otenet   1,90RootBSD   0,83



Detailed results for multihosts(Line capacity)

*Spoiler:*





 Host list by Someonefromhellftp://ftp.free.fr/ 0.15 MB/sftp://ftp.ovh.net/ 0.1 MB/sftp://ftp.hosteurope.de/ 0.1 MB/sftp://mirror.leaseweb.com/ 0.25 MB/sftp://ftp.sunet.se/ 0.2 MB/sftp://ftp.ukc.mirrorservice.org/ 0.15 MB/sftp://ftp.uni-kl.de/ 0.15 MB/sftp://ftp.funet.fi/ 0.15 MB/sftp://ftp5.gwdg.de/ 0.3 MB/sftp://mirror.sov.uk.goscomb.net/ 0.05 MB/s



*Average speed for 14 hosts*  1,21 MB/s  10 Mbps *Line speed for 10 hosts (Line Capacity)*  1,60 MB/s  13 Mbps

----------


## Ntalton

Hostlist version  201012071558 by Someonefromhell, v0.52  Host OS & no. of CPUs  Windows 7 x64 - 2 CPU cores BBRAS  loopback2004.med01.dsl.hol.gr [62.38.0.170]  WAN IP  79.166.xxx.xxx ISP & network  Hellas OnLine Electronic Communications S.A. - 79.166.0.0/16  Advertised via  [coming soon!] Test mode  All tests  Total test duration  180.041 sec Pings per host  4  Ping threads  4 Hosts alive  103 / 103  *Avg. latency*  *139.007 msec* Downloads ran for  10 sec each  *Max. speed*  *7.89 Mbps or 0.99 MB/sec* 
   

*Detailed ping results*

*Spoiler:*





*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  23.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Wind  25.00 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  A Vivodi  25.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  A Cyta Hellas  26.00 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  A On Telecoms  26.00 msec  0.00%   -1.25 msec  A NTUA@GRNET  27.75 msec  0.00%  +1.50 msec  A Orange Business Hellas  29.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  A Forthnet  31.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B OTE  32.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Vodafone  36.50 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  B Netone  39.00 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  B Verizon Hellas  145.75 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  D *Group sum*  *467.75 msec*    *Group average*  *38.98 msec*  *0.00%*   *B*



*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Seabone Italy  58.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B Google CDN  60.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Global Crossing Germany  72.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B PCCW Germany  75.50 msec  0.00%   -1.00 msec  C Tata Communications Germany  77.50 msec  0.00%  +1.75 msec  C Serverloft Germany  79.75 msec  0.00%   -1.00 msec  C Host-Europe Germany  82.25 msec  0.00%   -1.25 msec  C GEANT Netherlands  83.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C Cable&Wireless Germany  83.00 msec  0.00%  +3.00 msec  C Telia Germany  83.25 msec  0.00%  +2.00 msec  C Akamai  83.75 msec  0.00%   -7.00 msec  C Tinet Netherlands  83.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C Hetzner Germany  84.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Deutche Telecom Germany  85.25 msec  0.00%   -2.50 msec  C Wanadoo Netherlands  85.50 msec  0.00%  +1.50 msec  C AMS-IX  85.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Tinet UK  87.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C DE-CIX  87.50 msec  0.00%   -1.25 msec  C OVH  89.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C MIX  91.25 msec  0.00%   -1.75 msec  C Cogent Germany  93.50 msec  0.00%   -4.50 msec  C NTT Communications UK  94.75 msec  0.00%   -1.75 msec  C LINX  97.25 msec  0.00%   -7.75 msec  C Leaseweb Netherlands  98.00 msec  0.00%   -3.00 msec  C Verizon Chech  98.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Sprint Nextel France  98.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C GEANT UK  99.25 msec  0.00%   -2.25 msec  C British Telecom UK  99.25 msec  0.00%  +2.75 msec  C Cachefly  100.50 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  C Infostrada Italy  101.25 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  C Level 3 Germany  103.25 msec  0.00%   -3.25 msec  C Opentransit France  104.25 msec  0.00%   -1.00 msec  C Savvis Germany  107.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C ESPANIX  111.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C PANAP  111.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C America Online Transit Data Network UK  111.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C NL-IX  112.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Hurricane Electric UK  122.25 msec  0.00%   -3.50 msec  C RIPN@MSK-IX  139.25 msec  0.00%   -2.75 msec  D Yahoo US  164.00 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  D Sprint Nextel US  165.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Rackspace US  167.00 msec  0.00%  +1.50 msec  D America Online Transit Data Network US  173.75 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  D AboveNet Netherlands  174.50 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  D Telia US  175.25 msec  0.00%   -3.75 msec  D Verizon US  175.75 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  D AT&T US  192.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Softlayer US  196.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D Savvis US  202.50 msec  0.00%   -2.00 msec  E The Planet US  205.50 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  E Cogent Communications US  207.25 msec  0.00%   -11.00 msec  E Level 3 US  209.25 msec  0.00%  +3.50 msec  E Global Crossing US  209.75 msec  0.00%   -1.25 msec  E Allstream US  209.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E Qwest US  219.00 msec  0.00%   -5.50 msec  E Bell Canada  229.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Tata Communications US  232.25 msec  0.00%  +5.75 msec  E TW Telecom US  234.75 msec  0.00%  +8.25 msec  E XO Communications US  240.50 msec  0.00%   -1.75 msec  E AboveNet US  242.50 msec  0.00%  +12.75 msec  E Dreamhost US  247.50 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  E Isnet South Africa  265.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Hurricane Electric US  276.50 msec  0.00%  +21.75 msec  F PCCW Hong Kong  329.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F Pacnet Signapore  344.50 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  F NTT Communicatons Japan  360.25 msec  0.00%  +6.75 msec  F AboveNet Japan  366.00 msec  0.00%  +1.50 msec  F Optus Australia  382.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F Maxnet New Zealand  383.75 msec  0.00%  +1.75 msec  F Telstra Australia  393.25 msec  0.00%   -3.50 msec  F ChinaNet China  418.50 msec  0.00%  +1.50 msec  F *Group sum*  *11617.00 msec*    *Group average*  *163.62 msec*  *0.00%*   *D*



*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





K-Play Germany  75.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C G-Portal Germany  81.00 msec  0.00%  +5.25 msec  C NGZ-Server Germany  82.75 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  C 247CS Germany  86.50 msec  0.00%   -2.50 msec  C Clanhost Netherlands  87.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C GS-NET Netherlands  88.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C LB-Server Germany  88.25 msec  0.00%  +5.75 msec  C Fastweb Italy  91.25 msec  0.00%  +1.50 msec  C GC-Server Germany  95.00 msec  0.00%   -1.75 msec  C Bigpoint Germany  95.75 msec  0.00%   -1.25 msec  C Jolt UK  97.00 msec  0.00%   -1.00 msec  C ServerFFS Netherlands  98.00 msec  0.00%   -1.00 msec  C Esport-Servers Germany  98.25 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  C Multiplay UK  99.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C NGI Italy  115.50 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  C Dataplex Hungary  116.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C RDSNET Romania  129.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Gameservers US  159.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D EA US  203.50 msec  0.00%  +2.00 msec  E Valve US  245.00 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  E *Group sum*  *2233.00 msec*    *Group average*  *111.65 msec*  *0.00%*   *C*

----------


## Mouse Potato

Hostlist version  201012071558 by Someonefromhell, v0.52  Host OS & no. of CPUs  Windows XP x86 - 4 CPU cores BBRAS  62.169.255.44  WAN IP  xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx ISP & network  TELLAS Telecommunication Services S.A. - 91.140.96.0/19  Advertised via  [coming soon!] Test mode  All tests  Total test duration  228.094 sec Pings per host  4  Ping threads  4 Hosts alive  103 / 103  *Avg. latency*  *108.777 msec* Downloads ran for  15 sec each  *Max. speed*  *14.04 Mbps or 1.76 MB/sec* 
   

*Detailed ping results*

*Spoiler:*





*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Wind  7.50 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  A NTUA@GRNET  7.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Vivodi  8.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Orange Business Hellas  8.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A OTE  9.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  A On Telecoms  9.00 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  A Netone  9.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Hellas Online  9.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  A Cyta Hellas  9.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Vodafone  48.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Verizon Hellas  114.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Forthnet  121.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C *Group sum*  *363.00 msec*    *Group average*  *30.25 msec*  *0.00%*   *B*



*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Google CDN  7.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  A MIX  48.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B AboveNet Netherlands  50.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Akamai  53.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Tinet Netherlands  53.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B DE-CIX  53.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B NL-IX  54.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Leaseweb Netherlands  54.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Wanadoo Netherlands  54.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Tata Communications Germany  55.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B Host-Europe Germany  55.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Infostrada Italy  56.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Level 3 Germany  57.75 msec  0.00%  +2.75 msec  B Cable&Wireless Germany  57.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B Serverloft Germany  59.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Deutche Telecom Germany  59.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Telia Germany  60.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B OVH  60.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B LINX  61.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Hetzner Germany  61.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Cachefly  62.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B British Telecom UK  62.25 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  B Global Crossing Germany  62.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B GEANT Netherlands  62.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Verizon Chech  63.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Opentransit France  63.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Savvis Germany  63.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B Tinet UK  63.75 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  B Cogent Germany  64.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B America Online Transit Data Network UK  64.75 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  B Sprint Nextel France  66.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B PANAP  66.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B PCCW Germany  67.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B GEANT UK  67.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B NTT Communications UK  73.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Seabone Italy  73.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B ESPANIX  79.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C AMS-IX  82.00 msec  0.00%  +2.00 msec  C Hurricane Electric UK  88.00 msec  0.00%  +3.00 msec  C RIPN@MSK-IX  100.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Sprint Nextel US  132.25 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  D Verizon US  136.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Telia US  142.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D America Online Transit Data Network US  144.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Cogent Communications US  146.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Yahoo US  149.75 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  D Rackspace US  151.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Bell Canada  153.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Global Crossing US  160.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D AT&T US  161.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D The Planet US  166.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Savvis US  168.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D Qwest US  173.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Allstream US  182.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D TW Telecom US  185.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Level 3 US  187.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Softlayer US  191.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Tata Communications US  191.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Dreamhost US  198.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Hurricane Electric US  207.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E AboveNet US  210.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E XO Communications US  214.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Isnet South Africa  238.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E ChinaNet China  313.50 msec  50.00%   -0.50 msec  F AboveNet Japan  328.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F PCCW Hong Kong  342.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Maxnet New Zealand  345.25 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  F Telstra Australia  350.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F Pacnet Signapore  361.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F NTT Communicatons Japan  374.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Optus Australia  375.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F *Group sum*  *9252.00 msec*    *Group average*  *130.31 msec*  *0.70%*   *D*



*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





GS-NET Netherlands  54.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B Clanhost Netherlands  54.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B Multiplay UK  55.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B NGI Italy  55.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B Bigpoint Germany  56.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B 247CS Germany  56.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B K-Play Germany  58.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Jolt UK  60.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B G-Portal Germany  60.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B ServerFFS Netherlands  61.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B GC-Server Germany  62.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Esport-Servers Germany  63.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Fastweb Italy  65.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B NGZ-Server Germany  65.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B LB-Server Germany  69.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B Dataplex Hungary  70.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B RDSNET Romania  85.00 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  C Gameservers US  147.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D EA US  164.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Valve US  224.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E *Group sum*  *1589.00 msec*    *Group average*  *79.45 msec*  *0.00%*   *C*

----------


## nnn

*ISP : Tellas S.A. - IP 91.140 xxxxx - BBRAS 62.169.255.44 - Network   91.140.96.0/19* *Network Advertised via * *OTEGlobe Backbone AS*Test date and time is Παρασκευή 17-12-2010 and time 21:35:42 - script ver 1.1 i download*Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium    - 2 Threads(2 CPUs), List by Someonefromhell, v0.52* *   DNS Server: 62.169.194.47 resolve in 12.2826 ms - NIC Belkin Surf Wireless Micro USB Adapter 135 Mbps**Time to fetch webpage 1,23 seconds - Upload speed:  815.00 kb/s - Fast Path* 
prepend info

*Spoiler:*





 no prepending




Ping results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





*MOS (mean opinion score), is scaled from 5=best to 1=worst*
*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  9.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,40Wind  7.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  UP  4,40On Telecoms  8.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,40Vivodi  10 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  UP  4,40Forthnet  132.75 ms  0 %  -4 ms  D  DOWN  4,33OTE  8.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  UP  4,40Netone  9.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40NTUA@GRNET  8.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,40Vodafone  43 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,38Orange Business Hellas  9.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  A  UP  4,40Verizon Hellas  125 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,33Cyta Hellas  9.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  UP  4,40*Total ping time is*  382.5 ms     




*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





DE-CIX  56 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,38AMS-IX  56.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37LINX  57.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37NL-IX  52.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38RIPN@MSK-IX  93.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,35ESPANIX  80 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36MIX  52 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  DOWN  4,38PANAP  68.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Akamai  68 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Cachefly  62 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Google CDN  10.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  A  UP  4,40Yahoo US  142.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,32AT&T US  165.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  UP  4,27Global Crossing US  167 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,27Level 3 US  182.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,23Telia US  143.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  DOWN  4,32Qwest US  178 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,24Tata Communications US  195.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,19Verizon US  147.5 ms  0 %  -4 ms  D  DOWN  4,33Savvis US  169.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,27America Online Transit Data Network US  149.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  DOWN  4,32Cogent Communications US  147.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  DOWN  4,32Hurricane Electric US  212.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  DOWN  4,13AboveNet US  198.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,17XO Communications US  220 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  DOWN  4,10Sprint Nextel US  141.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,32Allstream US  179.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,23TW Telecom US  200.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  UP  4,16Deutche Telecom Germany  58 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Global Crossing Germany  65.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Cogent Germany  65 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Telia Germany  52.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Level 3 Germany  59.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Tata Communications Germany  53.25 ms  0 %  -6 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Savvis Germany  60.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,37Cable&Wireless Germany  59 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37PCCW Germany  69 ms  0 %  4 ms  B  DOWN  4,36NTT Communications UK  77.25 ms  0 %  -9 ms  C  DOWN  4,37America Online Transit Data Network UK  73.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Tinet UK  69 ms  0 %  -7 ms  B  DOWN  4,38GEANT UK  73.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,36British Telecom UK  63.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Hurricane Electric UK  63 ms  0 %  6 ms  B  DOWN  4,36Tinet Netherlands  55.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,38AboveNet Netherlands  62 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,37Wanadoo Netherlands  49.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  DOWN  4,38GEANT Netherlands  57.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Opentransit France  62.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Sprint Nextel France  70 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Seabone Italy  87.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Infostrada Italy  51.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Telstra Australia  345.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  DOWN  3,58Optus Australia  374.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  F  DOWN  3,42NTT Communicatons Japan  388 ms  0 %  24 ms  F  DOWN  3,13AboveNet Japan  342.75 ms  0 %  -19 ms  F  DOWN  3,77Verizon Chech  62 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37ChinaNet China  322.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  DOWN  3,68PCCW Hong Kong  351 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  DOWN  3,55Pacnet Signapore  373.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  DOWN  3,44Isnet South Africa  233.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  UP  4,06Maxnet New Zealand  334.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  DOWN  3,62Bell Canada  168.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  UP  4,26Leaseweb Netherlands  55.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,38The Planet US  166.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,27Softlayer US  174 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,25Dreamhost US  192 ms  0 %  4 ms  D  DOWN  4,17Rackspace US  147 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,32Serverloft Germany  59.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,37Host-Europe Germany  65.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Hetzner Germany  60.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37OVH  59.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37*Total ping time is*  9331.75 ms     




*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGI Italy  52 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Fastweb Italy  72 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37NGZ-Server Germany  56.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,38K-Play Germany  53.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38GC-Server Germany  70 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37247CS Germany  61.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Esport-Servers Germany  62 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37LB-Server Germany  64.5 ms  0 %  -10 ms  B  DOWN  4,38G-Portal Germany  68.5 ms  0 %  -7 ms  B  UP  4,38Jolt UK  69.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Multiplay UK  61.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,37ServerFFS Netherlands  52.25 ms  0 %  4 ms  B  DOWN  4,37GS-NET Netherlands  54.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,38Clanhost Netherlands  58 ms  0 %  16 ms  B  UP  4,36RDSNET Romania  86 ms  0 %  -2 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Dataplex Hungary  81.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36EA US  166 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,28Valve US  233.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  DOWN  4,05Gameservers US  143.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,32Bigpoint Germany  56.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37*Total ping time is*  1622.5 ms     



*Total ping time is* *11336.75 ms*  10  51  7  22  5  8Greek servers  382.5  34,77 msInternational servers  9331.75  133,31 msGameservers  1622.5  85,39 ms



*Total ping time is* *11336.75 ms* *110,07 ms**Packet loss 0,00 %* 


*Test History(Last 10 results)*

*Spoiler:*





Παρασκευή 17-12-2010 and time 21:35:42-Total ping time in ms is 11336.75Πέμπτη 16-12-2010 and time 21:08:50-Total ping time in ms is 12199Πέμπτη 16-12-2010 and time 00:14:47-Total ping time in ms is 12105.25Τρίτη 14-12-2010 and time 22:49:48-Total ping time in ms is 11994.75Τρίτη 14-12-2010 and time 21:15:46-Total ping time in ms is 11861Τρίτη 14-12-2010 and time 15:22:55-Total ping time in ms is 13023.25Τρίτη 14-12-2010 and time 15:10:53-Total ping time in ms is 12654.5Τρίτη 14-12-2010 and time 15:06:03-Total ping time in ms is 12765.75Δευτέρα 13-12-2010 and time 18:49:05-Total ping time in ms is 14246.5Κυριακή 12-12-2010 and time 20:56:36-Total ping time in ms is 12054.75





Speedtest results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





Test date and time is Παρασκευή 17-12-2010 and time 21:37:16Free Fr   1,56Mirrorservice   0,72Apple   0,11Nvidia   1,48Microsoft   1,28LeaseWeb   1,57ServerBoost   0,67ThinkBroadband   1,11Cachefly   1,26Ovh   1,36UoCrete   1,85Forthnet   0,89Otenet   1,89RootBSD   0,84



Detailed results for multihosts(Line capacity)

*Spoiler:*





 Host list by Someonefromhellftp://ftp.free.fr/ 0.2 MB/sftp://ftp.ovh.net/ 0.15 MB/sftp://ftp.hosteurope.de/ 0.2 MB/sftp://mirror.leaseweb.com/ 0.15 MB/sftp://ftp.sunet.se/ 0.1 MB/sftp://ftp.ukc.mirrorservice.org/ 0.15 MB/sftp://ftp.uni-kl.de/ 0.25 MB/sftp://ftp.funet.fi/ 0.15 MB/sftp://ftp5.gwdg.de/ 0.2 MB/sftp://mirror.sov.uk.goscomb.net/ 0.05 MB/s



*Average speed for 14 hosts*  1,19 MB/s  10 Mbps *Line speed for 10 hosts (Line Capacity)*  1,60 MB/s  13 Mbps


........Auto merged post: nnn πρόσθεσε 86 λεπτά και 3 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

*ISP : Tellas S.A. - IP 91.140 xxxxx - BBRAS 62.169.255.44 - Network   91.140.96.0/19* *Network Advertised via * *OTEGlobe Backbone AS*Test date and time is Παρασκευή 17-12-2010 and time 23:10:50 - script ver 1.1 i download*Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium    - 2 Threads(2 CPUs), List by Someonefromhell, v0.52* *   DNS Server: 62.169.194.47 resolve in 15.2161 ms - NIC Belkin Surf Wireless Micro USB Adapter 135 Mbps**Time to fetch webpage 1,23 seconds - Upload speed:  816.00 kb/s - Fast Path* 
prepend info

*Spoiler:*





 no prepending




Ping results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





*MOS (mean opinion score), is scaled from 5=best to 1=worst*
*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  9 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Wind  7.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40On Telecoms  8.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Vivodi  8.75 ms  0 %  -2 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Forthnet  131.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,33OTE  8.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Netone  9.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40NTUA@GRNET  8 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Vodafone  41.5 ms  0 %  4 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Orange Business Hellas  9.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Verizon Hellas  124.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,33Cyta Hellas  10 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,40*Total ping time is*  377.5 ms     




*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





DE-CIX  56 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38AMS-IX  57.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37LINX  56.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37NL-IX  228.25 ms  0 %  709 ms  E  UP  1,00RIPN@MSK-IX  94.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35ESPANIX  80 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36MIX  52.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,38PANAP  69.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  UP  4,37Akamai  57 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Cachefly  62.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37Google CDN  8.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Yahoo US  141.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,32AT&T US  165 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,27Global Crossing US  167 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,27Level 3 US  185.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,21Telia US  142.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,32Qwest US  177.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,24Tata Communications US  196 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,18Verizon US  144.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  DOWN  4,32Savvis US  169 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,27America Online Transit Data Network US  149.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,32Cogent Communications US  147 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,32Hurricane Electric US  217.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  E  UP  4,13AboveNet US  196.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  DOWN  4,19XO Communications US  219.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  DOWN  4,11Sprint Nextel US  138 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,33Allstream US  178.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,24TW Telecom US  195.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,19Deutche Telecom Germany  58 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Global Crossing Germany  65 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Cogent Germany  65 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Telia Germany  53.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,38Level 3 Germany  65 ms  0 %  -11 ms  B  UP  4,38Tata Communications Germany  53.75 ms  0 %  7 ms  B  UP  4,37Savvis Germany  59.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Cable&Wireless Germany  58.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37PCCW Germany  64 ms  0 %  4 ms  B  DOWN  4,37NTT Communications UK  77 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36America Online Transit Data Network UK  70.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Tinet UK  75.5 ms  0 %  8 ms  C  UP  4,35GEANT UK  73.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,36British Telecom UK  63.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Hurricane Electric UK  78.5 ms  0 %  -12 ms  C  UP  4,38Tinet Netherlands  55.75 ms  0 %  3 ms  B  UP  4,37AboveNet Netherlands  85.5 ms  0 %  -21 ms  C  UP  4,38Wanadoo Netherlands  49 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38GEANT Netherlands  57.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Opentransit France  62.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Sprint Nextel France  69 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Seabone Italy  89.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36Infostrada Italy  51.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Telstra Australia  345.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  DOWN  3,58Optus Australia  374.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  F  DOWN  3,46NTT Communicatons Japan  341.75 ms  0 %  -5 ms  F  DOWN  3,64AboveNet Japan  337.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  DOWN  3,62Verizon Chech  61.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37ChinaNet China  322 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  DOWN  3,68PCCW Hong Kong  344.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  DOWN  3,58Pacnet Signapore  373 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  DOWN  3,45Isnet South Africa  234.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  UP  4,05Maxnet New Zealand  335 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  UP  3,63Bell Canada  182.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,22Leaseweb Netherlands  55.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37The Planet US  178.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,24Softlayer US  174 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,25Dreamhost US  192.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,20Rackspace US  147.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,32Serverloft Germany  59.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Host-Europe Germany  66.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Hetzner Germany  60 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37OVH  61.25 ms  0 %  -3 ms  B  UP  4,38*Total ping time is*  9501.75 ms     




*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGI Italy  51.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Fastweb Italy  72.75 ms  0 %  -5 ms  B  UP  4,37NGZ-Server Germany  56.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  UP  4,37K-Play Germany  53 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,38GC-Server Germany  71.5 ms  0 %  -4 ms  B  UP  4,37247CS Germany  60.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Esport-Servers Germany  62.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37LB-Server Germany  67 ms  0 %  3 ms  B  UP  4,37G-Portal Germany  66 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Jolt UK  69.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Multiplay UK  60.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37ServerFFS Netherlands  50.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38GS-NET Netherlands  54.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Clanhost Netherlands  53.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38RDSNET Romania  85.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Dataplex Hungary  82 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36EA US  178 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,24Valve US  230 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  DOWN  4,07Gameservers US  144.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,32Bigpoint Germany  56.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37*Total ping time is*  1626.5 ms     



*Total ping time is* *11505.75 ms*  10  47  10  23  5  8Greek servers  377.5  34,32 msInternational servers  9501.75  135,74 msGameservers  1626.5  85,61 ms



*Total ping time is* *11505.75 ms* *111,71 ms**Packet loss 0,00 %* 


*Test History(Last 10 results)*

*Spoiler:*





Παρασκευή 17-12-2010 and time 23:10:50-Total ping time in ms is 11505.75Παρασκευή 17-12-2010 and time 21:35:42-Total ping time in ms is 11336.75Πέμπτη 16-12-2010 and time 21:08:50-Total ping time in ms is 12199Πέμπτη 16-12-2010 and time 00:14:47-Total ping time in ms is 12105.25Τρίτη 14-12-2010 and time 22:49:48-Total ping time in ms is 11994.75Τρίτη 14-12-2010 and time 21:15:46-Total ping time in ms is 11861Τρίτη 14-12-2010 and time 15:22:55-Total ping time in ms is 13023.25Τρίτη 14-12-2010 and time 15:10:53-Total ping time in ms is 12654.5Τρίτη 14-12-2010 and time 15:06:03-Total ping time in ms is 12765.75Δευτέρα 13-12-2010 and time 18:49:05-Total ping time in ms is 14246.5




Speedtest results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





Test date and time is Παρασκευή 17-12-2010 and time 23:12:33Free Fr   1,10Mirrorservice   0,63Apple   1,58Nvidia   1,90Microsoft   1,00LeaseWeb   1,44ServerBoost   0,67ThinkBroadband   1,17Cachefly   1,64Ovh   1,43UoCrete   1,90Forthnet   1,40Otenet   1,93RootBSD   0,82



Detailed results for multihosts(Line capacity)

*Spoiler:*





 Host list by Someonefromhellftp://ftp.free.fr/ 0.2 MB/sftp://ftp.ovh.net/ 0.15 MB/sftp://ftp.hosteurope.de/ 0.1 MB/sftp://mirror.leaseweb.com/ 0.1 MB/sftp://ftp.sunet.se/ 0.2 MB/sftp://ftp.ukc.mirrorservice.org/ 0.2 MB/sftp://ftp.uni-kl.de/ 0.2 MB/sftp://ftp.funet.fi/ 0.15 MB/sftp://ftp5.gwdg.de/ 0.2 MB/sftp://mirror.sov.uk.goscomb.net/ 0.05 MB/s



*Average speed for 14 hosts*  1,33 MB/s  11 Mbps *Line speed for 10 hosts (Line Capacity)*  1,55 MB/s  12 Mbps


........Auto merged post: nnn πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 31 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

*ISP : Tellas S.A. - IP 91.140 xxxxx - BBRAS 62.169.255.44 - Network   91.140.96.0/19* *Network Advertised via * *OTEGlobe Backbone AS*Test date and time is Παρασκευή 17-12-2010 and time 23:16:15 - script ver 1.1 i download*Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium    - 2 Threads(2 CPUs)* *   DNS Server: 62.169.194.47 resolve in 13.7049 ms - NIC Belkin Surf Wireless Micro USB Adapter 135 Mbps**Time to fetch webpage 3,22 seconds - Line Capacity 1,70 MB/s, 14 Mbps - Upload speed:  815.00 kb/s - Fast Path* 
prepend info

*Spoiler:*





 no prepending

----------


## bill27

Hostlist version  201012071558 by Someonefromhell, v0.52  Host OS & no. of CPUs  Windows Vista x86 - 4 CPU cores BBRAS  N/A  WAN IP  79.167.xxx.xxx ISP & network  Hellas OnLine Electronic Communications S.A. - 79.167.0.0/16  Advertised via  [coming soon!] Test mode  All tests  Total test duration  213.82 sec Pings per host  4  Ping threads  4 Hosts alive  98 / 103  *Avg. latency*  *148.305 msec* Downloads ran for  10 sec each  *Max. speed*  *4.93 Mbps or 0.62 MB/sec* 
   

*Detailed ping results*

*Spoiler:*





*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Orange Business Hellas  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A Vivodi  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A Cyta Hellas  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A Hellas Online  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A Wind  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A OTE  26.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Forthnet  26.33 msec  25.00%   -0.33 msec  A NTUA@GRNET  26.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  A On Telecoms  27.67 msec  25.00%   -0.33 msec  A Netone  27.67 msec  25.00%  +0.33 msec  A Vodafone  31.50 msec  50.00%  +2.50 msec  B Verizon Hellas  167.25 msec  0.00%   -3.75 msec  D *Group sum*  *333.17 msec*    *Group average*  *47.60 msec*  *17.86%*   *B*



*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Akamai  27.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Google CDN  56.75 msec  0.00%   -11.75 msec  B Seabone Italy  76.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C PCCW Germany  78.75 msec  0.00%  +5.75 msec  C DE-CIX  87.00 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  C Verizon Chech  89.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C OVH  89.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Tinet Netherlands  89.75 msec  0.00%  +4.00 msec  C Hetzner Germany  90.50 msec  0.00%  +4.00 msec  C NL-IX  91.25 msec  0.00%   -2.25 msec  C Infostrada Italy  91.25 msec  0.00%   -2.50 msec  C Cogent Germany  92.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C British Telecom UK  92.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Level 3 Germany  93.00 msec  0.00%   -4.00 msec  C Tata Communications Germany  94.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Cachefly  94.25 msec  0.00%   -14.25 msec  C Wanadoo Netherlands  94.75 msec  0.00%   -2.25 msec  C LINX  94.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C Serverloft Germany  95.25 msec  0.00%  +4.25 msec  C GEANT Netherlands  95.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C Cable&Wireless Germany  97.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Sprint Nextel France  97.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Savvis Germany  97.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Leaseweb Netherlands  97.50 msec  0.00%   -2.25 msec  C Global Crossing Germany  99.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C America Online Transit Data Network UK  99.50 msec  0.00%  +4.00 msec  C Tinet UK  100.75 msec  0.00%  +6.25 msec  C Hurricane Electric UK  100.75 msec  0.00%  +9.25 msec  C PANAP  103.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C NTT Communications UK  104.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Telia Germany  104.50 msec  0.00%  +22.50 msec  C Host-Europe Germany  105.00 msec  0.00%  +4.50 msec  C MIX  111.25 msec  0.00%   -1.50 msec  C Opentransit France  113.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C GEANT UK  116.75 msec  0.00%  +8.75 msec  C AMS-IX  121.25 msec  0.00%  +7.25 msec  C Deutche Telecom Germany  121.25 msec  0.00%   -4.25 msec  C RIPN@MSK-IX  122.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C ESPANIX  126.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Cogent Communications US  170.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D AboveNet Netherlands  170.50 msec  0.00%   -2.50 msec  D Sprint Nextel US  173.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Yahoo US  174.75 msec  0.00%   -4.25 msec  D Telia US  176.75 msec  0.00%  +2.00 msec  D America Online Transit Data Network US  181.75 msec  0.00%  +8.25 msec  D Verizon US  182.50 msec  0.00%   -9.25 msec  D Bell Canada  183.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Rackspace US  185.25 msec  0.00%  +3.75 msec  D Allstream US  191.50 msec  0.00%  +1.50 msec  D Global Crossing US  196.00 msec  0.00%   -2.00 msec  D AT&T US  199.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Savvis US  207.50 msec  0.00%   -2.00 msec  E Qwest US  207.50 msec  0.00%   -2.50 msec  E Softlayer US  208.75 msec  0.00%  +2.00 msec  E The Planet US  210.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  E Level 3 US  219.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E Dreamhost US  235.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Tata Communications US  237.00 msec  0.00%  +2.00 msec  E Hurricane Electric US  238.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E TW Telecom US  241.50 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  E XO Communications US  251.00 msec  0.00%   -1.00 msec  F Isnet South Africa  259.50 msec  0.00%   -4.25 msec  F AboveNet US  272.50 msec  0.00%  +12.25 msec  F PCCW Hong Kong  316.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F NTT Communicatons Japan  366.75 msec  0.00%  +1.75 msec  F AboveNet Japan  372.25 msec  0.00%   -2.50 msec  F Maxnet New Zealand  378.50 msec  0.00%  +2.50 msec  F Telstra Australia  402.75 msec  0.00%  +3.25 msec  F Optus Australia  412.50 msec  0.00%   -3.25 msec  F Pacnet Signapore  414.00 msec  0.00%  +1.50 msec  F ChinaNet China  421.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  F *Group sum*  *11811.25 msec*    *Group average*  *166.36 msec*  *0.00%*   *D*



*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





G-Portal Germany  83.00 msec  0.00%  +2.50 msec  C LB-Server Germany  84.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C ServerFFS Netherlands  88.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C 247CS Germany  88.50 msec  0.00%   -4.00 msec  C GS-NET Netherlands  90.50 msec  0.00%   -1.50 msec  C K-Play Germany  91.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C GC-Server Germany  92.50 msec  0.00%  +1.75 msec  C Bigpoint Germany  92.75 msec  0.00%   -4.00 msec  C NGI Italy  93.75 msec  0.00%   -1.75 msec  C Clanhost Netherlands  95.00 msec  0.00%   -2.25 msec  C NGZ-Server Germany  96.75 msec  0.00%  +4.00 msec  C Jolt UK  97.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Dataplex Hungary  100.75 msec  0.00%  +2.25 msec  C Esport-Servers Germany  102.00 msec  0.00%   -4.00 msec  C Multiplay UK  107.75 msec  0.00%  +4.00 msec  C RDSNET Romania  116.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Gameservers US  157.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D EA US  203.75 msec  0.00%  +1.75 msec  E Valve US  252.75 msec  0.00%  +4.00 msec  F Fastweb Italy  254.75 msec  0.00%  +65.75 msec  F *Group sum*  *2389.50 msec*    *Group average*  *119.47 msec*  *0.00%*   *C*

----------


## vaggospat13

Speedtest results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





Test date and time is Σάββατο 18-12-2010 and time 02:48:48Free Fr   2,15Mirrorservice   0,67Apple   2,47Nvidia   1,48Microsoft   2,44LeaseWeb   2,24ServerBoost   1,84ThinkBroadband   1,50Cachefly   1,89Ovh   1,55UoCrete   2,06Forthnet   2,08Otenet   2,50RootBSD   0,65



Detailed results for multihosts(Line capacity)

*Spoiler:*





 Host list by Someonefromhellftp://ftp.free.fr/ 0.15 MB/sftp://ftp.ovh.net/ 0.25 MB/sftp://ftp.hosteurope.de/ 0.15 MB/sftp://mirror.leaseweb.com/ 0.25 MB/sftp://ftp.sunet.se/ 0.2 MB/sftp://ftp.ukc.mirrorservice.org/ 0.15 MB/sftp://ftp.uni-kl.de/ 0.35 MB/sftp://ftp.funet.fi/ 0.15 MB/sftp://ftp5.gwdg.de/ 0.3 MB/sftp://mirror.sov.uk.goscomb.net/ 0.2 MB/s



*Average speed for 14 hosts*  1,82 MB/s  15 Mbps *Line speed for 10 hosts (Line Capacity)*  2,15 MB/s  17 Mbps

----------


## MaFiOzOs_GR

Hostlist version  201012071558 by Someonefromhell, v0.52  Host OS & no. of CPUs  Windows 7 x64 - 2 CPU cores BBRAS  loopback2004.med01.dsl.hol.gr [62.38.0.170]  WAN IP  79.166.xxx.xxx ISP & network  Hellas OnLine Electronic Communications S.A. - 79.166.0.0/16  Advertised via  [coming soon!] Test mode  All tests  Total test duration  161.714 sec Pings per host  4  Ping threads  4 Hosts alive  103 / 103  *Avg. latency*  *136.808 msec* Downloads ran for  10 sec each  *Max. speed*  *10.13 Mbps or 1.27 MB/sec* 
   

*Detailed ping results*

*Spoiler:*





*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





OTE  26.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Wind  27.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  A Hellas Online  27.00 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  A Cyta Hellas  27.25 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  A Orange Business Hellas  27.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  A NTUA@GRNET  29.00 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  A Forthnet  29.00 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  A Netone  29.25 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  A Vivodi  30.00 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  B Vodafone  31.00 msec  0.00%   -1.25 msec  B On Telecoms  42.00 msec  0.00%   -11.75 msec  B Verizon Hellas  153.75 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  D *Group sum*  *479.25 msec*    *Group average*  *39.94 msec*  *0.00%*   *B*



*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Akamai  27.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Google CDN  47.00 msec  0.00%   -1.00 msec  B Seabone Italy  63.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B PCCW Germany  75.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C Global Crossing Germany  75.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Cachefly  76.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Tata Communications Germany  77.75 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  C Host-Europe Germany  80.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C Telia Germany  80.75 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  C Hetzner Germany  82.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C Cable&Wireless Germany  83.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Serverloft Germany  83.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Wanadoo Netherlands  84.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C Verizon Chech  84.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C AMS-IX  86.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Cogent Germany  87.00 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  C PANAP  87.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C Opentransit France  87.75 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  C DE-CIX  89.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C Deutche Telecom Germany  89.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C British Telecom UK  90.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C OVH  90.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C NL-IX  90.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Infostrada Italy  90.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Tinet Netherlands  90.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C NTT Communications UK  91.25 msec  0.00%  +1.50 msec  C LINX  91.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Leaseweb Netherlands  92.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C GEANT UK  93.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C GEANT Netherlands  93.75 msec  0.00%   -3.25 msec  C Level 3 Germany  94.50 msec  0.00%  +2.50 msec  C Hurricane Electric UK  95.25 msec  0.00%   -1.75 msec  C MIX  97.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Sprint Nextel France  98.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Tinet UK  102.75 msec  0.00%  +1.50 msec  C Savvis Germany  104.50 msec  0.00%   -1.25 msec  C America Online Transit Data Network UK  108.75 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  C RIPN@MSK-IX  121.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C ESPANIX  130.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D AboveNet Netherlands  166.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Yahoo US  167.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D Cogent Communications US  172.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D Verizon US  172.75 msec  0.00%   -1.25 msec  D Rackspace US  172.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D America Online Transit Data Network US  175.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Sprint Nextel US  176.25 msec  0.00%  +7.25 msec  D Telia US  181.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Allstream US  186.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D AT&T US  201.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E The Planet US  203.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E Softlayer US  207.00 msec  0.00%  +2.00 msec  E Global Crossing US  208.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E Savvis US  210.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E Qwest US  210.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Tata Communications US  216.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Level 3 US  219.00 msec  0.00%  +2.25 msec  E TW Telecom US  220.50 msec  0.00%  +2.00 msec  E Bell Canada  231.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Hurricane Electric US  233.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Dreamhost US  236.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  E XO Communications US  239.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E AboveNet US  253.50 msec  0.00%  +18.50 msec  F Isnet South Africa  281.75 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  F PCCW Hong Kong  327.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F NTT Communicatons Japan  361.00 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  F AboveNet Japan  372.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Maxnet New Zealand  377.50 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  F Telstra Australia  377.75 msec  0.00%  +3.00 msec  F Optus Australia  380.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  F Pacnet Signapore  401.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  F ChinaNet China  435.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F *Group sum*  *11397.50 msec*    *Group average*  *160.53 msec*  *0.00%*   *D*



*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





247CS Germany  78.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Bigpoint Germany  79.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C NGZ-Server Germany  85.50 msec  0.00%  +2.25 msec  C ServerFFS Netherlands  89.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C G-Portal Germany  91.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C LB-Server Germany  91.75 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  C Dataplex Hungary  91.75 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  C Jolt UK  92.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Esport-Servers Germany  92.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C K-Play Germany  94.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C GC-Server Germany  95.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C GS-NET Netherlands  97.50 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  C Clanhost Netherlands  98.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C NGI Italy  100.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C Fastweb Italy  103.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C Multiplay UK  103.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C RDSNET Romania  123.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Gameservers US  159.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D EA US  200.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Valve US  247.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E *Group sum*  *2214.50 msec*    *Group average*  *110.72 msec*  *0.00%*   *C*

----------


## Mouse Potato

Hostlist version  201012071558 by Someonefromhell, v0.52  Host OS & no. of CPUs  Windows XP x86 - 4 CPU cores BBRAS  62.169.255.44  WAN IP  xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx ISP & network  TELLAS Telecommunication Services S.A. - 91.140.96.0/19  Advertised via  [coming soon!] Test mode  All tests  Total test duration  226.969 sec Pings per host  4  Ping threads  4 Hosts alive  103 / 103  *Avg. latency*  *108.002 msec* Downloads ran for  15 sec each  *Max. speed*  *14.06 Mbps or 1.76 MB/sec* 
   

*Detailed ping results*

*Spoiler:*





*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Wind  6.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Vivodi  8.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A OTE  8.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Orange Business Hellas  8.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A On Telecoms  8.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Hellas Online  8.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  A Cyta Hellas  8.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A NTUA@GRNET  9.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Netone  9.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  A Vodafone  47.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B Verizon Hellas  114.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Forthnet  121.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C *Group sum*  *357.75 msec*    *Group average*  *29.81 msec*  *0.00%*   *A*



*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Google CDN  7.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A MIX  47.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B Akamai  48.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B AboveNet Netherlands  50.75 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  B DE-CIX  53.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Tinet Netherlands  53.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Leaseweb Netherlands  53.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Wanadoo Netherlands  53.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Host-Europe Germany  54.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Tata Communications Germany  54.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B NL-IX  55.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Level 3 Germany  55.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Infostrada Italy  55.75 msec  0.00%  +3.25 msec  B Cable&Wireless Germany  57.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B Serverloft Germany  58.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B OVH  60.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Hetzner Germany  61.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B British Telecom UK  61.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B LINX  61.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B Cachefly  62.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Tinet UK  62.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Global Crossing Germany  62.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Verizon Chech  63.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Savvis Germany  63.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Opentransit France  63.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B GEANT Netherlands  63.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Cogent Germany  64.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B America Online Transit Data Network UK  64.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Telia Germany  64.50 msec  0.00%   -11.00 msec  B Sprint Nextel France  66.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B PANAP  66.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B GEANT UK  66.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Deutche Telecom Germany  66.50 msec  0.00%   -4.50 msec  B PCCW Germany  67.25 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  B NTT Communications UK  71.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Seabone Italy  72.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B ESPANIX  78.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Hurricane Electric UK  86.75 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  C AMS-IX  96.25 msec  0.00%  +2.50 msec  C RIPN@MSK-IX  100.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Sprint Nextel US  131.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Verizon US  139.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Rackspace US  141.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D Telia US  144.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D America Online Transit Data Network US  146.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Cogent Communications US  146.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D Yahoo US  149.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Bell Canada  157.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Global Crossing US  160.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D AT&T US  163.00 msec  0.00%   -1.25 msec  D The Planet US  167.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Savvis US  170.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Qwest US  173.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Softlayer US  177.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Allstream US  182.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D TW Telecom US  184.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Level 3 US  186.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Tata Communications US  190.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D AboveNet US  195.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Dreamhost US  199.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D Hurricane Electric US  206.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E XO Communications US  212.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E Isnet South Africa  238.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E ChinaNet China  313.00 msec  50.00%  +1.00 msec  F AboveNet Japan  328.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F NTT Communicatons Japan  330.00 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  F PCCW Hong Kong  335.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F Maxnet New Zealand  338.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Telstra Australia  350.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Pacnet Signapore  362.50 msec  0.00%  +1.50 msec  F Optus Australia  375.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F *Group sum*  *9167.25 msec*    *Group average*  *129.12 msec*  *0.70%*   *D*



*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





GS-NET Netherlands  53.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Clanhost Netherlands  54.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B NGI Italy  54.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B Bigpoint Germany  55.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Multiplay UK  55.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B 247CS Germany  56.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B K-Play Germany  57.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B ServerFFS Netherlands  60.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Jolt UK  60.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B G-Portal Germany  61.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B GC-Server Germany  62.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Esport-Servers Germany  63.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Fastweb Italy  64.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B NGZ-Server Germany  65.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B LB-Server Germany  68.75 msec  0.00%   -1.00 msec  B Dataplex Hungary  70.25 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  B RDSNET Romania  85.00 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  C Gameservers US  142.00 msec  0.00%   -1.00 msec  D EA US  168.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Valve US  240.00 msec  0.00%  +7.50 msec  E *Group sum*  *1599.25 msec*    *Group average*  *79.96 msec*  *0.00%*   *C*

----------


## iakoboss7

*ISP : ON S.A. - IP  xxxxx - BBRAS equettiedout. - Network  <input type=submit value=Execute></form><br />Displaying BGP table in its entirety puts too much load on the route collector.<br> Please specify a network or an IP address in the argument field.<br><br><i>Multi-Router Looking Glass<br>* *Network Advertised via * Test date and time is Σάββατο 18-12-2010 and time 11:33:52 - script ver 1.1 i download*Microsoft Windows 7 Ultimate        - 2 Threads(4 CPUs), List by Someonefromhell, v0.52* *   DNS Server: 91.132.4.4 resolve in 12.1063 ms - NIC Atheros AR8121/AR8113/AR8114 PCI-E Ethernet Controller #2 100 Mbps**Time to fetch webpage 2,47 seconds - Upload speed:  836.00 kb/s - Fast Path* 
prepend info

*Spoiler:*





 no prepending




Ping results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





*MOS (mean opinion score), is scaled from 5=best to 1=worst*
*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  7.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,40Wind  5.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40On Telecoms  7 ms  0 %  -3 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Vivodi  6 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Forthnet  6 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40OTE  5.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  A  UP  4,40Netone  7 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40NTUA@GRNET  5.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,40Vodafone  6 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Orange Business Hellas  111.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,34Verizon Hellas  148 ms  0 %  10 ms  D  UP  4,27Cyta Hellas  68.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37*Total ping time is*  384.25 ms     




*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





DE-CIX  71.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37AMS-IX  89.75 ms  0 %  -69 ms  C  UP  4,43LINX  63.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37NL-IX  64 ms  0 %  -4 ms  B  UP  4,38RIPN@MSK-IX  97 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,35ESPANIX  95.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,35MIX  70 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37PANAP  65 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Akamai  5 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Cachefly  53.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Google CDN  5.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Yahoo US  145.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,32AT&T US  161.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,28Global Crossing US  154.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,30Level 3 US  248.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  UP  4,00Telia US  145.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,32Qwest US  381.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  UP  3,40Tata Communications US  228.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  UP  4,07Verizon US  144 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,32Savvis US  218 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  UP  4,11America Online Transit Data Network US  153 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,31Cogent Communications US  150 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,32Hurricane Electric US  213 ms  0 %  -2 ms  E  DOWN  4,14AboveNet US  200.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  E  DOWN  4,18XO Communications US  217 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  DOWN  4,11Sprint Nextel US  150 ms  0 %  -21 ms  D  UP  4,35Allstream US  182.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,22TW Telecom US  187.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  DOWN  4,22Deutche Telecom Germany  73 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Global Crossing Germany  79.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Cogent Germany  239.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  DOWN  4,03Telia Germany  95.75 ms  0 %  -35 ms  C  UP  4,39Level 3 Germany  96.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,35Tata Communications Germany  92 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35Savvis Germany  87.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  UP  4,36Cable&Wireless Germany  90.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36PCCW Germany  80.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,36NTT Communications UK  70.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37America Online Transit Data Network UK  70.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Tinet UK  70.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37GEANT UK  100 ms  0 %  -4 ms  C  UP  4,35British Telecom UK  66 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Hurricane Electric UK  61.5 ms  0 %  6 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Tinet Netherlands  54.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,38AboveNet Netherlands  68 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Wanadoo Netherlands  54.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,38GEANT Netherlands  91.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Opentransit France  86.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Sprint Nextel France  78.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36Seabone Italy  39 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Infostrada Italy  81.75 ms  0 %  -2 ms  C  UP  4,36Telstra Australia  391 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  DOWN  3,36Optus Australia  352 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  DOWN  3,55NTT Communicatons Japan  356.25 ms  0 %  63 ms  F  UP  2,89AboveNet Japan  344 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  DOWN  3,59Verizon Chech  91 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36ChinaNet China  81 ms  75 %   -233 ms  C  UP  1,00PCCW Hong Kong  378.25 ms  0 %  3 ms  F  DOWN  3,39Pacnet Signapore  375.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  UP  3,43Isnet South Africa  225 ms  0 %  2 ms  E  DOWN  4,07Maxnet New Zealand  333.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  DOWN  3,64Bell Canada  214.25 ms  0 %  3 ms  E  UP  4,10Leaseweb Netherlands  52.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38The Planet US  211.5 ms  0 %  -4 ms  E  UP  4,16Softlayer US  174.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,25Dreamhost US  194.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  DOWN  4,20Rackspace US  147 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,32Serverloft Germany  62 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Host-Europe Germany  77.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Hetzner Germany  60 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37OVH  57 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37*Total ping time is*  10067.75 ms     




*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGI Italy  91.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Fastweb Italy  71.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37NGZ-Server Germany  55.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38K-Play Germany  50.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38GC-Server Germany  63.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37247CS Germany  53 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Esport-Servers Germany  60.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37LB-Server Germany  64.75 ms  0 %  3 ms  B  UP  4,37G-Portal Germany  61.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Jolt UK  55.5 ms  0 %  -3 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Multiplay UK  55.5 ms  0 %  3 ms  B  DOWN  4,37ServerFFS Netherlands  57.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37GS-NET Netherlands  59 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Clanhost Netherlands  59 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37RDSNET Romania  93.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Dataplex Hungary  87.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  C  UP  4,36EA US  179.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,24Valve US  224 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  DOWN  4,09Gameservers US  137 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,33Bigpoint Germany  54 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38*Total ping time is*  1634.5 ms     



*Total ping time is* *12086.5 ms*  11  35  22  16  11  8Greek servers  384.25  34,93 msInternational servers  10067.75  143,83 msGameservers  1634.5  86,03 ms



*Total ping time is* *12086.5 ms* *117,34 ms**Packet loss 0,77 %* 


*Test History(Last 10 results)*

*Spoiler:*





Σάββατο 18-12-2010 and time 11:33:52-Total ping time in ms is 12086.5Παρασκευή 17-12-2010 and time 21:34:49-Total ping time in ms is 11724.75Παρασκευή 17-12-2010 and time 20:33:51-Total ping time in ms is 11988.75Παρασκευή 17-12-2010 and time 18:55:37-Total ping time in ms is 12015.75Παρασκευή 17-12-2010 and time 09:54:22-Total ping time in ms is 12948.5Παρασκευή 17-12-2010 and time 03:36:56-Total ping time in ms is 12702.5Πέμπτη 16-12-2010 and time 03:34:00-Total ping time in ms is 13276.25Δευτέρα 13-12-2010 and time 18:40:43-Total ping time in ms is 13018.75Δευτέρα 13-12-2010 and time 05:04:38-Total ping time in ms is 12324Κυριακή 12-12-2010 and time 22:27:47-Total ping time in ms is 23865.25




Speedtest results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





Test date and time is Σάββατο 18-12-2010 and time 11:35:26Free Fr   1,80Mirrorservice   0,65Apple   2,37Nvidia   2,15Microsoft   1,15LeaseWeb   2,15ServerBoost   2,12ThinkBroadband   1,40Cachefly   1,51Ovh   1,74UoCrete   2,32Forthnet   2,36Otenet   2,38RootBSD   0,84



Detailed results for multihosts(Line capacity)

*Spoiler:*





 Host list by Someonefromhellftp://ftp.free.fr/ 0.45 MB/sftp://ftp.ovh.net/ 0.4 MB/sftp://ftp.hosteurope.de/ 0.2 MB/sftp://mirror.leaseweb.com/ 0.2 MB/sftp://ftp.sunet.se/ 0.15 MB/sftp://ftp.ukc.mirrorservice.org/ 0.2 MB/sftp://ftp.uni-kl.de/ 0.15 MB/sftp://ftp.funet.fi/ 0.1 MB/sftp://ftp5.gwdg.de/ 0.15 MB/sftp://mirror.sov.uk.goscomb.net/ 0.05 MB/s



*Average speed for 14 hosts*  1,78 MB/s  14 Mbps *Line speed for 10 hosts (Line Capacity)*  2,05 MB/s  16 Mbps

----------


## andreyas

Καλο για μεσημέρι  :One thumb up: 
*ISP : FORTHnet SA - IP 77.49. xxxxx - BBRAS 194.219.239.154 - Network   77.49.0.0/16* *Network Advertised via * *Tinet SpA**Level 3 Communications**TELECOM ITALIA SPARKLE S.p.A.*Test date and time is Σάββατο 18-12-2010 and time 14:32:21 - script ver 1.1 i download*Microsoft Windows XP Professional   - 2 Threads(2 CPUs), List by Someonefromhell, v0.52* *        DNS Server: 193.92.3.11 resolve in 13.4528 ms - NIC Intel(R) PRO/1000 PL Network Connection - Packet Scheduler Miniport 0 Mbps**Time to fetch webpage 1,36 seconds - Upload speed:  355.00 kb/s - Interleaved* 
prepend info

*Spoiler:*





6881 3257 1241 12419304 3257 1241 12413257 1241 1241





Ping results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





*MOS (mean opinion score), is scaled from 5=best to 1=worst*
*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  30.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,39Wind  129.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,33On Telecoms  30.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,39Vivodi  32 ms  0 %  -3 ms  B  UP  4,39Forthnet  29.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,39OTE  30 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,39Netone  30.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,39NTUA@GRNET  29.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,39Vodafone  122.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,33Orange Business Hellas  144 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  DOWN  4,32Verizon Hellas  162.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,28Cyta Hellas  30 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,39*Total ping time is*  801.25 ms     




*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





DE-CIX  98.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,35AMS-IX  88.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  DOWN  4,35LINX  94.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,35NL-IX  90 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36RIPN@MSK-IX  127 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,33ESPANIX  109 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,34MIX  81.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36PANAP  90.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Akamai  29.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,39Cachefly  69.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Google CDN  29.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,39Yahoo US  162.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  D  DOWN  4,30AT&T US  198.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  DOWN  4,16Global Crossing US  184 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,22Level 3 US  207 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  DOWN  4,15Telia US  170.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  DOWN  4,27Qwest US  211.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  DOWN  4,13Tata Communications US  218.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  DOWN  4,11Verizon US  184.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,22Savvis US  197.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,18America Online Transit Data Network US  171.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,25Cogent Communications US  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00Hurricane Electric US  266.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  UP  3,92AboveNet US  249.75 ms  0 %  -31 ms  E  UP  4,21XO Communications US  240 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  DOWN  4,02Sprint Nextel US  171.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,27Allstream US  193.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,19TW Telecom US  216 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  DOWN  4,12Deutche Telecom Germany  104.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35Global Crossing Germany  81.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Cogent Germany  113.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,34Telia Germany  92.75 ms  0 %  -27 ms  C  UP  4,38Level 3 Germany  84.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Tata Communications Germany  81.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Savvis Germany  101.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,35Cable&Wireless Germany  96 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,35PCCW Germany  87.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36NTT Communications UK  93.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  DOWN  4,35America Online Transit Data Network UK  129.25 ms  0 %  39 ms  D  UP  4,15Tinet UK  114.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,34GEANT UK  107.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,34British Telecom UK  96 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Hurricane Electric UK  112.5 ms  0 %  -9 ms  C  UP  4,35Tinet Netherlands  91 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36AboveNet Netherlands  88 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Wanadoo Netherlands  92.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,35GEANT Netherlands  83.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Opentransit France  91 ms  0 %  4 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Sprint Nextel France  92.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Seabone Italy  63.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Infostrada Italy  90.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Telstra Australia  376.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  DOWN  3,42Optus Australia  383.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  DOWN  3,40NTT Communicatons Japan  368.5 ms  0 %  -26 ms  F  UP  3,71AboveNet Japan  367.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  DOWN  3,47Verizon Chech  88.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36ChinaNet China  430.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  DOWN  3,15PCCW Hong Kong  312 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  DOWN  3,73Pacnet Signapore  404.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  UP  3,29Isnet South Africa  346.75 ms  0 %  5 ms  F  UP  3,53Maxnet New Zealand  393.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  DOWN  3,35Bell Canada  233.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  DOWN  4,05Leaseweb Netherlands  89 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36The Planet US  201.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  DOWN  4,16Softlayer US  202.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  E  DOWN  4,15Dreamhost US  253.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  UP  3,97Rackspace US  166.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,27Serverloft Germany  84.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Host-Europe Germany  88.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36Hetzner Germany  77.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36OVH  85.5 ms  0 %  6 ms  C  DOWN  4,35*Total ping time is*  11293.25 ms     




*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGI Italy  90.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Fastweb Italy  99 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,35NGZ-Server Germany  85.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36K-Play Germany  83.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36GC-Server Germany  92.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,35247CS Germany  98.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35Esport-Servers Germany  81 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36LB-Server Germany  91.5 ms  0 %  -5 ms  C  DOWN  4,36G-Portal Germany  83.25 ms  0 %  -6 ms  C  DOWN  4,37Jolt UK  95.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Multiplay UK  104.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,35ServerFFS Netherlands  89.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36GS-NET Netherlands  89.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Clanhost Netherlands  89.75 ms  0 %  -3 ms  C  UP  4,36RDSNET Romania  121.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,34Dataplex Hungary  97.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,35EA US  205 ms  0 %  2 ms  E  DOWN  4,14Valve US  253.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  F  UP  3,99Gameservers US  159.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,29Bigpoint Germany  88.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36*Total ping time is*  2199.25 ms     



*Total ping time is* *14293.75 ms*  6  6  52  16  10  12Greek servers  801.25  72,84 msInternational servers  11293.25  161,33 msGameservers  2199.25  115,75 ms



*Total ping time is* *14293.75 ms* *138,77 ms**Packet loss 1,03 %* 


*Test History(Last 10 results)*

*Spoiler:*





Σάββατο 18-12-2010 and time 14:32:21-Total ping time in ms is 14293.75Τετάρτη 0




Speedtest results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





Test date and time is Σάββατο 18-12-2010 and time 14:33:55Free Fr   1,76Mirrorservice   0,43Apple   2,15Nvidia   2,16Microsoft   0,80LeaseWeb   0,65ServerBoost   1,27ThinkBroadband   0,89Cachefly   1,35Ovh   1,36UoCrete   1,83Forthnet   1,24Otenet   2,21RootBSD   0,82



Detailed results for multihosts(Line capacity)

*Spoiler:*





 Host list by Someonefromhellftp://ftp.free.fr/ 0.2 MB/sftp://ftp.ovh.net/ 0.2 MB/sftp://ftp.hosteurope.de/ 0.15 MB/sftp://mirror.leaseweb.com/ 0.2 MB/sftp://ftp.sunet.se/ 0.35 MB/sftp://ftp.ukc.mirrorservice.org/ 0.15 MB/sftp://ftp.uni-kl.de/ 0.15 MB/sftp://ftp.funet.fi/ 0.05 MB/sftp://ftp5.gwdg.de/ 0.3 MB/sftp://mirror.sov.uk.goscomb.net/ 0.1 MB/s



*Average speed for 14 hosts*  1,35 MB/s  11 Mbps *Line speed for 10 hosts (Line Capacity)*  1,85 MB/s  15 Mbps

----------


## Ntalton

Hostlist version  201012071558 by Someonefromhell, v0.52  Host OS & no. of CPUs  Windows 7 x64 - 2 CPU cores BBRAS  loopback2004.med01.dsl.hol.gr [62.38.0.170]  WAN IP  79.166.xxx.xxx ISP & network  Hellas OnLine Electronic Communications S.A. - 79.166.248.0/21  Advertised via  [coming soon!] Test mode  All tests  Total test duration  166.522 sec Pings per host  4  Ping threads  4 Hosts alive  103 / 103  *Avg. latency*  *142.448 msec* Downloads ran for  10 sec each  *Max. speed*  *7.96 Mbps or 0.99 MB/sec* 
   

*Detailed ping results*

*Spoiler:*





*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  23.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  A Cyta Hellas  23.75 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  A NTUA@GRNET  24.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Vivodi  24.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  A Forthnet  24.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Wind  24.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  A On Telecoms  25.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A OTE  25.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Netone  25.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Orange Business Hellas  25.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Vodafone  26.00 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  A Verizon Hellas  164.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D *Group sum*  *436.50 msec*    *Group average*  *36.38 msec*  *0.00%*   *B*



*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Seabone Italy  61.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Akamai  65.25 msec  0.00%  +1.50 msec  B Tata Communications Germany  73.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Cogent Germany  73.00 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  B Global Crossing Germany  75.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Level 3 Germany  77.50 msec  0.00%   -2.25 msec  C Verizon Chech  80.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Cable&Wireless Germany  81.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C LINX  85.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Google CDN  86.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C GEANT UK  88.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C Cachefly  88.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C Deutche Telecom Germany  88.75 msec  0.00%   -2.25 msec  C OVH  89.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C PCCW Germany  89.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C NTT Communications UK  90.50 msec  0.00%  +2.25 msec  C NL-IX  93.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Hetzner Germany  93.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Sprint Nextel France  93.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Serverloft Germany  95.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C GEANT Netherlands  96.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C AMS-IX  97.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Hurricane Electric UK  98.00 msec  0.00%   -4.50 msec  C Tinet UK  99.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Tinet Netherlands  100.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Leaseweb Netherlands  100.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C DE-CIX  103.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Wanadoo Netherlands  103.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C British Telecom UK  103.67 msec  25.00%  +0.00 msec  C MIX  104.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Host-Europe Germany  106.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C PANAP  107.25 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  C America Online Transit Data Network UK  110.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Opentransit France  113.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C Telia Germany  114.00 msec  0.00%   -1.00 msec  C Infostrada Italy  115.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C ESPANIX  115.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Savvis Germany  126.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D RIPN@MSK-IX  156.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Sprint Nextel US  167.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Rackspace US  170.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D AboveNet Netherlands  173.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Telia US  178.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D Yahoo US  180.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Cogent Communications US  180.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Verizon US  184.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D America Online Transit Data Network US  185.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Savvis US  187.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Bell Canada  200.25 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  E Level 3 US  202.00 msec  0.00%   -2.50 msec  E Qwest US  203.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  E AT&T US  203.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E Allstream US  203.75 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  E The Planet US  206.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  E Global Crossing US  211.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Softlayer US  224.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Tata Communications US  226.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  E TW Telecom US  229.00 msec  0.00%   -2.25 msec  E Hurricane Electric US  232.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E Dreamhost US  232.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E XO Communications US  245.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  E AboveNet US  252.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F PCCW Hong Kong  273.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  F Isnet South Africa  293.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Pacnet Signapore  372.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F NTT Communicatons Japan  373.25 msec  0.00%   -2.00 msec  F AboveNet Japan  391.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F Optus Australia  405.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F Telstra Australia  424.00 msec  0.00%   -2.00 msec  F ChinaNet China  425.00 msec  0.00%  +4.50 msec  F Maxnet New Zealand  443.00 msec  0.00%  +33.75 msec  F *Group sum*  *11822.42 msec*    *Group average*  *166.51 msec*  *0.35%*   *D*



*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





247CS Germany  76.25 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  C LB-Server Germany  77.25 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  C G-Portal Germany  88.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C NGZ-Server Germany  94.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Bigpoint Germany  94.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C Clanhost Netherlands  94.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C K-Play Germany  96.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C Fastweb Italy  96.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C ServerFFS Netherlands  96.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C NGI Italy  98.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Esport-Servers Germany  104.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C GS-NET Netherlands  112.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C GC-Server Germany  117.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Dataplex Hungary  120.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C RDSNET Romania  121.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Jolt UK  124.00 msec  0.00%   -3.50 msec  C Gameservers US  160.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Multiplay UK  184.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D EA US  212.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  E Valve US  243.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E *Group sum*  *2413.25 msec*    *Group average*  *120.66 msec*  *0.00%*   *C*

----------


## nnn

κατεβάζοντας παράλληλα  :Cool: 

*ISP : Tellas S.A. - IP 91.140 xxxxx - BBRAS 62.169.255.44 - Network   91.140.96.0/19* *Network Advertised via * *OTEGlobe Backbone AS*Test date and time is Σάββατο 18-12-2010 and time 21:36:37 - script ver 1.1 i download*Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium    - 2 Threads(2 CPUs), List by Someonefromhell, v0.52* *   DNS Server: 62.169.194.47 resolve in 0.6136 ms - NIC Belkin Surf Wireless Micro USB Adapter 135 Mbps**Time to fetch webpage 5,12 seconds - Upload speed:  661.00 kb/s - Fast Path* 
prepend info

*Spoiler:*






 no prepending





Ping results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





*MOS (mean opinion score), is scaled from 5=best to 1=worst*
*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  11.25 ms  0 %  -5 ms  A  UP  4,40Wind  7.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40On Telecoms  19.5 ms  0 %  18 ms  A  UP  4,38Vivodi  8.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Forthnet  137.25 ms  0 %  -2 ms  D  UP  4,33OTE  8.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,40Netone  16.5 ms  0 %  27 ms  A  UP  4,37NTUA@GRNET  20.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  UP  4,39Vodafone  47.75 ms  0 %  25 ms  B  UP  4,35Orange Business Hellas  35.5 ms  0 %  -84 ms  B  UP  4,46Verizon Hellas  139.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,32Cyta Hellas  9.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  A  DOWN  4,40*Total ping time is*  462.75 ms     




*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





DE-CIX  56 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38AMS-IX  56.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37LINX  58.5 ms  0 %  -3 ms  B  UP  4,38NL-IX  52.5 ms  0 %  4 ms  B  DOWN  4,37RIPN@MSK-IX  95.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,35ESPANIX  80.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36MIX  52 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,38PANAP  78 ms  0 %  36 ms  C  UP  4,32Akamai  11.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Cachefly  62.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Google CDN  8 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Yahoo US  142.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,32AT&T US  168 ms  0 %  -10 ms  D  UP  4,32Global Crossing US  170.75 ms  0 %  -8 ms  D  UP  4,31Level 3 US  188.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,22Telia US  141.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  DOWN  4,32Qwest US  178 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,24Tata Communications US  197 ms  0 %  -7 ms  D  UP  4,23Verizon US  148.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,32Savvis US  169.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  UP  4,26America Online Transit Data Network US  149.25 ms  0 %  3 ms  D  DOWN  4,31Cogent Communications US  148.25 ms  0 %  5 ms  D  UP  4,30Hurricane Electric US  213 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  DOWN  4,13AboveNet US  196.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,18XO Communications US  226.25 ms  0 %  3 ms  E  UP  4,06Sprint Nextel US  139.25 ms  0 %  -2 ms  D  UP  4,33Allstream US  180.25 ms  0 %  -9 ms  D  UP  4,29TW Telecom US  195.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,19Deutche Telecom Germany  76.75 ms  0 %  16 ms  C  UP  4,34Global Crossing Germany  68.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,37Cogent Germany  71.75 ms  0 %  -17 ms  B  UP  4,38Telia Germany  55.5 ms  0 %  8 ms  B  UP  4,37Level 3 Germany  60.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Tata Communications Germany  54 ms  0 %  7 ms  B  UP  4,37Savvis Germany  60.25 ms  0 %  -3 ms  B  UP  4,38Cable&Wireless Germany  59 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37PCCW Germany  70.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  UP  4,36NTT Communications UK  77.25 ms  0 %  10 ms  C  UP  4,35America Online Transit Data Network UK  83.25 ms  0 %  -11 ms  C  UP  4,37Tinet UK  72.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  DOWN  4,36GEANT UK  77 ms  0 %  -4 ms  C  UP  4,37British Telecom UK  63.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Hurricane Electric UK  70.75 ms  0 %  -39 ms  B  DOWN  4,41Tinet Netherlands  55.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37AboveNet Netherlands  54.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Wanadoo Netherlands  50 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,38GEANT Netherlands  58.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  UP  4,37Opentransit France  70.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,37Sprint Nextel France  78 ms  0 %  4 ms  C  UP  4,36Seabone Italy  88 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Infostrada Italy  50.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Telstra Australia  353.5 ms  0 %  -4 ms  F  UP  3,58Optus Australia  372.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  DOWN  3,45NTT Communicatons Japan  423 ms  0 %  41 ms  F  UP  2,77AboveNet Japan  338 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  UP  3,62Verizon Chech  62 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37ChinaNet China  325.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  F  UP  3,68PCCW Hong Kong  349.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  UP  3,55Pacnet Signapore  372.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  F  DOWN  3,43Isnet South Africa  239.5 ms  0 %  12 ms  E  UP  3,94Maxnet New Zealand  341 ms  0 %  4 ms  F  UP  3,56Bell Canada  167 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,27Leaseweb Netherlands  55 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38The Planet US  167.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,27Softlayer US  174 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,25Dreamhost US  191.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  DOWN  4,21Rackspace US  146.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  DOWN  4,32Serverloft Germany  60.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  UP  4,37Host-Europe Germany  65.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Hetzner Germany  59.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37OVH  59.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37*Total ping time is*  9413.5 ms     




*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGI Italy  50.75 ms  0 %  -2 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Fastweb Italy  72.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37NGZ-Server Germany  57.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37K-Play Germany  53.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,38GC-Server Germany  84 ms  0 %  56 ms  C  UP  4,19247CS Germany  63 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Esport-Servers Germany  69.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37LB-Server Germany  70.5 ms  0 %  -10 ms  B  UP  4,38G-Portal Germany  69.5 ms  0 %  12 ms  B  UP  4,35Jolt UK  68.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Multiplay UK  63.25 ms  0 %  -8 ms  B  UP  4,38ServerFFS Netherlands  52.75 ms  0 %  -4 ms  B  UP  4,38GS-NET Netherlands  62 ms  0 %  9 ms  B  UP  4,36Clanhost Netherlands  54.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37RDSNET Romania  86 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36Dataplex Hungary  143.5 ms  0 %  -248 ms  D  UP  4,51EA US  166.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,27Valve US  232.5 ms  0 %  11 ms  E  UP  3,98Gameservers US  144.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,32Bigpoint Germany  57.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37*Total ping time is*  1722.5 ms     



*Total ping time is* *11598.75 ms*  10  45  11  25  4  8Greek servers  462.75  42,07 msInternational servers  9413.5  134,48 msGameservers  1722.5  90,66 ms



*Total ping time is* *11598.75 ms* *112,61 ms**Packet loss 0,00 %* 


*Test History(Last 10 results)*

*Spoiler:*





Σάββατο 18-12-2010 and time 21:36:37-Total ping time in ms is 11598.75Παρασκευή 17-12-2010 and time 23:10:50-Total ping time in ms is 11505.75Παρασκευή 17-12-2010 and time 21:35:42-Total ping time in ms is 11336.75Πέμπτη 16-12-2010 and time 21:08:50-Total ping time in ms is 12199Πέμπτη 16-12-2010 and time 00:14:47-Total ping time in ms is 12105.25Τρίτη 14-12-2010 and time 22:49:48-Total ping time in ms is 11994.75Τρίτη 14-12-2010 and time 21:15:46-Total ping time in ms is 11861Τρίτη 14-12-2010 and time 15:22:55-Total ping time in ms is 13023.25Τρίτη 14-12-2010 and time 15:10:53-Total ping time in ms is 12654.5Τρίτη 14-12-2010 and time 15:06:03-Total ping time in ms is 12765.75

----------


## Ntalton

Hostlist version  201012071558 by Someonefromhell, v0.52  Host OS & no. of CPUs  Windows 7 x64 - 2 CPU cores BBRAS  loopback2004.med01.dsl.hol.gr [62.38.0.170]  WAN IP  79.166.xxx.xxx ISP & network  Hellas OnLine Electronic Communications S.A. - 79.166.248.0/21  Advertised via  [coming soon!] Test mode  All tests  Total test duration  171.179 sec Pings per host  4  Ping threads  4 Hosts alive  103 / 103  *Avg. latency*  *143.379 msec* Downloads ran for  10 sec each  *Max. speed*  *7.84 Mbps or 0.98 MB/sec* 
   

*Detailed ping results*

*Spoiler:*





*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Vivodi  24.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Cyta Hellas  25.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  A Hellas Online  25.25 msec  0.00%   -1.75 msec  A NTUA@GRNET  25.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  A Orange Business Hellas  25.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  A Vodafone  26.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Forthnet  26.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A OTE  27.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  A Wind  28.00 msec  0.00%   -2.50 msec  A Netone  28.00 msec  0.00%   -1.00 msec  A On Telecoms  28.00 msec  0.00%   -2.25 msec  A Verizon Hellas  164.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D *Group sum*  *453.25 msec*    *Group average*  *37.77 msec*  *0.00%*   *B*



*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Google CDN  43.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Seabone Italy  62.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Cogent Germany  72.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B Global Crossing Germany  73.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Tata Communications Germany  74.75 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  B PCCW Germany  80.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C Level 3 Germany  80.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C Verizon Chech  80.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Cable&Wireless Germany  81.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C LINX  85.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C OVH  88.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C NTT Communications UK  90.50 msec  0.00%   -1.75 msec  C GEANT UK  93.00 msec  0.00%   -2.00 msec  C Deutche Telecom Germany  93.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Sprint Nextel France  94.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C Hetzner Germany  94.50 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  C NL-IX  95.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Serverloft Germany  95.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C GEANT Netherlands  96.00 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  C AMS-IX  98.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C Hurricane Electric UK  99.00 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  C Leaseweb Netherlands  100.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C Tinet Netherlands  101.75 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  C PANAP  102.00 msec  0.00%   -2.75 msec  C Wanadoo Netherlands  103.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Tinet UK  103.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Cachefly  104.00 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  C DE-CIX  104.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Telia Germany  104.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C British Telecom UK  104.50 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  C Akamai  104.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C MIX  105.75 msec  0.00%   -2.25 msec  C Host-Europe Germany  106.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C America Online Transit Data Network UK  108.00 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  C Opentransit France  113.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Infostrada Italy  114.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C ESPANIX  120.75 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  C Savvis Germany  126.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D RIPN@MSK-IX  155.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D Sprint Nextel US  168.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D Rackspace US  171.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D AboveNet Netherlands  172.75 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  D Cogent Communications US  180.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Telia US  180.25 msec  0.00%   -1.50 msec  D Yahoo US  180.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D America Online Transit Data Network US  187.50 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  D Verizon US  196.00 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  D Bell Canada  199.00 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  D Savvis US  200.50 msec  0.00%   -1.00 msec  E AT&T US  202.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  E Level 3 US  203.00 msec  0.00%  +2.00 msec  E Allstream US  203.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Qwest US  203.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E The Planet US  208.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  E Global Crossing US  220.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  E TW Telecom US  226.75 msec  0.00%  +2.50 msec  E Dreamhost US  232.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Softlayer US  235.25 msec  0.00%  +2.75 msec  E Hurricane Electric US  235.25 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  E XO Communications US  245.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E Tata Communications US  248.75 msec  0.00%  +4.00 msec  E AboveNet US  257.75 msec  0.00%  +11.50 msec  F PCCW Hong Kong  273.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Isnet South Africa  292.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Pacnet Signapore  372.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F NTT Communicatons Japan  389.00 msec  0.00%   -6.00 msec  F Maxnet New Zealand  391.00 msec  0.00%  +3.75 msec  F AboveNet Japan  391.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Optus Australia  406.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  F ChinaNet China  426.75 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  F Telstra Australia  427.75 msec  0.00%   -2.00 msec  F *Group sum*  *11885.25 msec*    *Group average*  *167.40 msec*  *0.00%*   *D*



*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





247CS Germany  76.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C LB-Server Germany  80.50 msec  0.00%   -1.50 msec  C G-Portal Germany  90.00 msec  0.00%   -1.50 msec  C Bigpoint Germany  94.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C NGZ-Server Germany  95.25 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  C Clanhost Netherlands  96.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C ServerFFS Netherlands  97.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C K-Play Germany  97.75 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  C Fastweb Italy  98.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C NGI Italy  99.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Esport-Servers Germany  105.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C GS-NET Netherlands  113.50 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  C GC-Server Germany  117.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C Dataplex Hungary  120.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C Jolt UK  121.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C RDSNET Romania  124.00 msec  0.00%   -1.00 msec  C Gameservers US  160.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D Multiplay UK  184.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D EA US  214.75 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  E Valve US  243.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E *Group sum*  *2429.50 msec*    *Group average*  *121.47 msec*  *0.00%*   *C*

----------


## nnn

*ISP : Tellas S.A. - IP 91.140 xxxxx - BBRAS 62.169.255.44 - Network   91.140.96.0/19* *Network Advertised via * *OTEGlobe Backbone AS*Test date and time is Σάββατο 18-12-2010 and time 23:24:31 - script ver 1.1 i download*Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium    - 2 Threads(2 CPUs), List by Someonefromhell, v0.52* *   DNS Server: 62.169.194.47 resolve in 5.5663 ms - NIC Surf Wireless Micro USB Adapter 135 Mbps**Time to fetch webpage 2,27 seconds - Upload speed:  816.00 kb/s - Fast Path* 
prepend info

*Spoiler:*





 no prepending




Ping results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





*MOS (mean opinion score), is scaled from 5=best to 1=worst*
*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  9.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Wind  7.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40On Telecoms  9 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Vivodi  8.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,40Forthnet  131.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,33OTE  8.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Netone  9.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40NTUA@GRNET  7.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Vodafone  45.25 ms  0 %  -2 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Orange Business Hellas  9 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Verizon Hellas  140 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  DOWN  4,33Cyta Hellas  9.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40*Total ping time is*  395.25 ms     




*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





DE-CIX  57.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37AMS-IX  56.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,38LINX  57.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  B  DOWN  4,38NL-IX  53.25 ms  0 %  4 ms  B  DOWN  4,37RIPN@MSK-IX  96 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,35ESPANIX  83.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36MIX  52 ms  0 %  -2 ms  B  DOWN  4,38PANAP  68.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Akamai  57 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Cachefly  62.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Google CDN  8.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  A  UP  4,40Yahoo US  142 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  DOWN  4,33AT&T US  165.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,27Global Crossing US  166.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  DOWN  4,28Level 3 US  187.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,21Telia US  143 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,32Qwest US  179 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,24Tata Communications US  195.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,18Verizon US  150.75 ms  0 %  -7 ms  D  UP  4,33Savvis US  168.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,26America Online Transit Data Network US  149.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  DOWN  4,32Cogent Communications US  159.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,29Hurricane Electric US  212 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  DOWN  4,13AboveNet US  147 ms  25 %   16 ms  D  DOWN  1,37XO Communications US  217.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  UP  4,11Sprint Nextel US  139 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,32Allstream US  178.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,25TW Telecom US  195.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,18Deutche Telecom Germany  58.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Global Crossing Germany  64.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Cogent Germany  68.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Telia Germany  52.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Level 3 Germany  60.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Tata Communications Germany  67 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Savvis Germany  60.25 ms  0 %  -2 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Cable&Wireless Germany  59.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37PCCW Germany  64.75 ms  0 %  -3 ms  B  UP  4,37NTT Communications UK  74 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37America Online Transit Data Network UK  80.5 ms  0 %  9 ms  C  UP  4,35Tinet UK  99.25 ms  0 %  -17 ms  C  UP  4,37GEANT UK  73.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,36British Telecom UK  63.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,37Hurricane Electric UK  64.75 ms  0 %  -35 ms  B  DOWN  4,41Tinet Netherlands  55.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38AboveNet Netherlands  54.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Wanadoo Netherlands  49.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,38GEANT Netherlands  58.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Opentransit France  69 ms  0 %  -6 ms  B  UP  4,37Sprint Nextel France  70 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,37Seabone Italy  88.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Infostrada Italy  71.25 ms  0 %  -23 ms  B  UP  4,39Telstra Australia  346 ms  0 %  -1 ms  F  DOWN  3,59Optus Australia  371.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  DOWN  3,45NTT Communicatons Japan  349 ms  0 %  30 ms  F  UP  3,27AboveNet Japan  338 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  UP  3,62Verizon Chech  62 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37ChinaNet China  321.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  F  DOWN  3,70PCCW Hong Kong  344.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  F  DOWN  3,57Pacnet Signapore  371 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  DOWN  3,46Isnet South Africa  235.5 ms  0 %  9 ms  E  DOWN  3,98Maxnet New Zealand  346.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  DOWN  3,57Bell Canada  167 ms  0 %  3 ms  D  UP  4,26Leaseweb Netherlands  54.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38The Planet US  185.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,22Softlayer US  173.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,25Dreamhost US  192.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,20Rackspace US  146.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,32Serverloft Germany  59.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Host-Europe Germany  65.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Hetzner Germany  59.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37OVH  59.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37*Total ping time is*  9325.75 ms     




*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGI Italy  54.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,38Fastweb Italy  71.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37NGZ-Server Germany  56.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37K-Play Germany  53.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,38GC-Server Germany  69.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37247CS Germany  61.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Esport-Servers Germany  63 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37LB-Server Germany  67 ms  0 %  -3 ms  B  UP  4,37G-Portal Germany  66 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Jolt UK  69.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Multiplay UK  60.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37ServerFFS Netherlands  51.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,38GS-NET Netherlands  54.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Clanhost Netherlands  66 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37RDSNET Romania  85.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Dataplex Hungary  81 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36EA US  188.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,21Valve US  259.25 ms  0 %  -12 ms  F  UP  4,05Gameservers US  144.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,32Bigpoint Germany  56.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,38*Total ping time is*  1679.25 ms     



*Total ping time is* *11400.25 ms*  10  50  7  24  3  9Greek servers  395.25  35,93 msInternational servers  9325.75  133,23 msGameservers  1679.25  88,38 ms



*Total ping time is* *11400.25 ms* *110,68 ms**Packet loss 0,26 %* 


*Test History(Last 10 results)*

*Spoiler:*





Σάββατο 18-12-2010 and time 23:24:31-Total ping time in ms is 11400.25Σάββατο 18-12-2010 and time 23:02:13-Total ping time in ms is 11758.5Σάββατο 18-12-2010 and time 22:16:24-Total ping time in ms is 11488.25Σάββατο 18-12-2010 and time 21:36:37-Total ping time in ms is 11598.75Παρασκευή 17-12-2010 and time 23:10:50-Total ping time in ms is 11505.75Παρασκευή 17-12-2010 and time 21:35:42-Total ping time in ms is 11336.75Πέμπτη 16-12-2010 and time 21:08:50-Total ping time in ms is 12199Πέμπτη 16-12-2010 and time 00:14:47-Total ping time in ms is 12105.25Τρίτη 14-12-2010 and time 22:49:48-Total ping time in ms is 11994.75Τρίτη 14-12-2010 and time 21:15:46-Total ping time in ms is 11861




Speedtest results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





Test date and time is Σάββατο 18-12-2010 and time 23:26:15Free Fr   1,67Mirrorservice   0,74Apple   0,17Nvidia   1,39Microsoft   0,74LeaseWeb   0,59ServerBoost   1,14ThinkBroadband   1,14Cachefly   1,39Ovh   1,30UoCrete   1,85Forthnet   1,35Otenet   1,90RootBSD   0,37



Detailed results for multihosts(Line capacity)

*Spoiler:*





 Host list by Someonefromhellftp://ftp.free.fr/ 0.15 MB/sftp://ftp.ovh.net/ 0.15 MB/sftp://ftp.hosteurope.de/ 0.2 MB/sftp://mirror.leaseweb.com/ 0.1 MB/sftp://ftp.sunet.se/ 0.15 MB/sftp://ftp.ukc.mirrorservice.org/ 0.2 MB/sftp://ftp.uni-kl.de/ 0.2 MB/sftp://ftp.funet.fi/ 0.2 MB/sftp://ftp5.gwdg.de/ 0.2 MB/sftp://mirror.sov.uk.goscomb.net/ 0.1 MB/s



*Average speed for 14 hosts*  1,12 MB/s  9 Mbps *Line speed for 10 hosts (Line Capacity)*  1,65 MB/s  13 Mbps

----------


## Georgevtr

Hostlist version  201012071558 by Someonefromhell, v0.52  Host OS & no. of CPUs  Windows 7 x86 - 2 CPU cores BBRAS  80.106.108.43  WAN IP  85.74.xxx.xxx ISP & network  OTEnet S.A. Multiprotocol Backbone &amp; ISP - 85.74.0.0/16  Advertised via  [coming soon!] Test mode  All tests  Total test duration  194.77 sec Pings per host  4  Ping threads  4 Hosts alive  103 / 103  *Avg. latency*  *110.245 msec* Downloads ran for  10 sec each  *Max. speed*  *6.95 Mbps or 0.87 MB/sec* 
   

*Detailed ping results*

*Spoiler:*





*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Forthnet  16.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A OTE  16.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Vivodi  16.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A NTUA@GRNET  16.33 msec  25.00%  +0.00 msec  A On Telecoms  16.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Wind  17.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Vodafone  17.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Cyta Hellas  17.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Netone  17.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  A Hellas Online  18.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Orange Business Hellas  124.25 msec  0.00%  +31.75 msec  C Verizon Hellas  135.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D *Group sum*  *427.83 msec*    *Group average*  *35.65 msec*  *2.08%*   *B*



*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Akamai  15.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Tata Communications Germany  51.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Google CDN  55.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B DE-CIX  56.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Savvis Germany  56.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B OVH  57.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B NL-IX  58.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B Wanadoo Netherlands  59.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B America Online Transit Data Network UK  59.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B Hetzner Germany  59.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B Serverloft Germany  59.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Sprint Nextel France  60.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B PANAP  60.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B AboveNet Netherlands  62.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Leaseweb Netherlands  62.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Cachefly  62.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Tinet Netherlands  63.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B GEANT Netherlands  64.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B GEANT UK  64.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Host-Europe Germany  64.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Verizon Chech  65.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B Tinet UK  65.00 msec  0.00%  +4.75 msec  B British Telecom UK  65.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B Global Crossing Germany  65.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B LINX  67.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Opentransit France  67.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B Hurricane Electric UK  68.50 msec  0.00%   -1.50 msec  B NTT Communications UK  69.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Infostrada Italy  69.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Level 3 Germany  69.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B Cable&Wireless Germany  70.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B AMS-IX  70.50 msec  0.00%   -8.00 msec  B Telia Germany  72.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B PCCW Germany  72.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B MIX  74.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Deutche Telecom Germany  84.50 msec  0.00%   -19.50 msec  C ESPANIX  85.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C Seabone Italy  91.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C RIPN@MSK-IX  97.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Sprint Nextel US  133.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D Telia US  137.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D Rackspace US  137.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Cogent Communications US  140.75 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  D Verizon US  141.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D Yahoo US  144.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D America Online Transit Data Network US  147.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Cogent Germany  150.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D Global Crossing US  152.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D AT&T US  155.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Bell Canada  157.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Qwest US  163.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Savvis US  164.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D Softlayer US  167.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D The Planet US  178.67 msec  25.00%  +0.00 msec  D TW Telecom US  183.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Allstream US  184.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D Level 3 US  186.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D AboveNet US  191.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Dreamhost US  194.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Tata Communications US  204.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E XO Communications US  207.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Hurricane Electric US  216.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Isnet South Africa  245.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  E ChinaNet China  305.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F Maxnet New Zealand  320.50 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  F NTT Communicatons Japan  325.75 msec  0.00%   -3.00 msec  F AboveNet Japan  340.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F PCCW Hong Kong  342.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Telstra Australia  344.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Pacnet Signapore  361.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F Optus Australia  367.00 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  F *Group sum*  *9334.42 msec*    *Group average*  *131.47 msec*  *0.35%*   *D*



*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





K-Play Germany  51.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Clanhost Netherlands  52.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B NGZ-Server Germany  54.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B GS-NET Netherlands  56.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B ServerFFS Netherlands  57.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B G-Portal Germany  58.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Bigpoint Germany  58.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B 247CS Germany  58.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B Multiplay UK  62.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Jolt UK  63.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B LB-Server Germany  63.75 msec  0.00%   -1.00 msec  B Esport-Servers Germany  65.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B NGI Italy  66.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B GC-Server Germany  67.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Fastweb Italy  72.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Dataplex Hungary  72.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B RDSNET Romania  87.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Gameservers US  134.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D EA US  172.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D Valve US  219.00 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  E *Group sum*  *1593.00 msec*    *Group average*  *79.65 msec*  *0.00%*   *C*

----------


## iakoboss7

τετοια αποτελεσμετα στα downloads δεν εχουν ξανα υπαρξει οΟ


*ISP : ON S.A. - IP 92.118 xxxxx - BBRAS equettiedout. - Network   92.118.128.0/17* *Network Advertised via * *Vivodi Telecommunications S.A**Global Crossing Ltd.*Test date and time is Κυριακή 19-12-2010 and time 04:43:14 - script ver 1.1 i download*Microsoft Windows 7 Ultimate        - 2 Threads(4 CPUs), List by Someonefromhell, v0.52* *   DNS Server: 91.132.4.4 resolve in 23.9474 ms - NIC Atheros AR8121/AR8113/AR8114 PCI-E Ethernet Controller #2 100 Mbps**Time to fetch webpage 2,70 seconds - Upload speed:  767.00 kb/s - Fast Path* 
prepend info

*Spoiler:*





 no prepending




Ping results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





*MOS (mean opinion score), is scaled from 5=best to 1=worst*
*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  6.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Wind  5 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40On Telecoms  5 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Vivodi  6 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Forthnet  5.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40OTE  5.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Netone  6.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40NTUA@GRNET  5 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Vodafone  5.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Orange Business Hellas  110.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,34Verizon Hellas  159.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,29Cyta Hellas  70.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37*Total ping time is*  391.5 ms     




*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





DE-CIX  75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,36AMS-IX  73.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,36LINX  68 ms  0 %  -4 ms  B  UP  4,37NL-IX  66.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37RIPN@MSK-IX  125 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,33ESPANIX  102.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,35MIX  70.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37PANAP  64.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Akamai  5.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,40Cachefly  53.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Google CDN  5 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Yahoo US  146.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,32AT&T US  168.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,27Global Crossing US  155 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  UP  4,30Level 3 US  217 ms  0 %  -1 ms  E  DOWN  4,12Telia US  154.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,31Qwest US  177 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,24Tata Communications US  232 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  UP  4,06Verizon US  154 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,31Savvis US  177 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,24America Online Transit Data Network US  160 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,29Cogent Communications US  158.75 ms  0 %  23 ms  D  UP  4,16Hurricane Electric US  216.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  UP  4,11AboveNet US  202 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  UP  4,17XO Communications US  220 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  UP  4,10Sprint Nextel US  149.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,32Allstream US  180.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,23TW Telecom US  204.5 ms  0 %  14 ms  E  UP  4,06Deutche Telecom Germany  84.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36Global Crossing Germany  80.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36Cogent Germany  244.25 ms  0 %  -5 ms  E  UP  4,05Telia Germany  111.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,34Level 3 Germany  97.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35Tata Communications Germany  94.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,35Savvis Germany  92.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,36Cable&Wireless Germany  98.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35PCCW Germany  81.25 ms  0 %  -3 ms  C  UP  4,36NTT Communications UK  77.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,36America Online Transit Data Network UK  77.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36Tinet UK  77.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36GEANT UK  106 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35British Telecom UK  63 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Hurricane Electric UK  58.5 ms  0 %  4 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Tinet Netherlands  51 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38AboveNet Netherlands  71 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Wanadoo Netherlands  54.25 ms  0 %  8 ms  B  DOWN  4,37GEANT Netherlands  97.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35Opentransit France  94 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35Sprint Nextel France  77 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Seabone Italy  40.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,38Infostrada Italy  88.25 ms  0 %  14 ms  C  UP  4,34Telstra Australia  397.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  UP  3,33Optus Australia  374 ms  0 %  7 ms  F  UP  3,37NTT Communicatons Japan  349.5 ms  0 %  21 ms  F  DOWN  3,36AboveNet Japan  348 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  UP  3,57Verizon Chech  97.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35ChinaNet China  326.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  F  UP  3,68PCCW Hong Kong  380.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  UP  3,40Pacnet Signapore  378.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  F  UP  3,43Isnet South Africa  224 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  DOWN  4,09Maxnet New Zealand  502.25 ms  0 %  -10 ms  F  UP  2,89Bell Canada  169.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,26Leaseweb Netherlands  51 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38The Planet US  177 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,24Softlayer US  186 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,22Dreamhost US  197.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,18Rackspace US  154.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,31Serverloft Germany  72.75 ms  0 %  -48 ms  B  UP  4,42Host-Europe Germany  86 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36Hetzner Germany  59.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37OVH  57.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37*Total ping time is*  10389.75 ms     




*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGI Italy  97.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35Fastweb Italy  69.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37NGZ-Server Germany  53.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,38K-Play Germany  53 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,38GC-Server Germany  61.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37247CS Germany  53 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Esport-Servers Germany  58.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37LB-Server Germany  60.75 ms  0 %  -10 ms  B  DOWN  4,38G-Portal Germany  59 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Jolt UK  55.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Multiplay UK  53.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38ServerFFS Netherlands  51.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,38GS-NET Netherlands  57 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Clanhost Netherlands  56.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37RDSNET Romania  91.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Dataplex Hungary  90 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36EA US  191.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,21Valve US  230 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  UP  4,07Gameservers US  158.75 ms  0 %  -75 ms  D  UP  4,40Bigpoint Germany  56.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37*Total ping time is*  1658 ms     



*Total ping time is* *12439.25 ms*  11  32  24  19  9  8Greek servers  391.5  35,59 msInternational servers  10389.75  148,43 msGameservers  1658  87,26 ms



*Total ping time is* *12439.25 ms* *120,77 ms**Packet loss 0,00 %* 


*Test History(Last 10 results)*

*Spoiler:*





Κυριακή 19-12-2010 and time 04:43:14-Total ping time in ms is 12439.25Σάββατο 18-12-2010 and time 11:33:52-Total ping time in ms is 12086.5Παρασκευή 17-12-2010 and time 21:34:49-Total ping time in ms is 11724.75Παρασκευή 17-12-2010 and time 20:33:51-Total ping time in ms is 11988.75Παρασκευή 17-12-2010 and time 18:55:37-Total ping time in ms is 12015.75Παρασκευή 17-12-2010 and time 09:54:22-Total ping time in ms is 12948.5Παρασκευή 17-12-2010 and time 03:36:56-Total ping time in ms is 12702.5Πέμπτη 16-12-2010 and time 03:34:00-Total ping time in ms is 13276.25Δευτέρα 13-12-2010 and time 18:40:43-Total ping time in ms is 13018.75Δευτέρα 13-12-2010 and time 05:04:38-Total ping time in ms is 12324




Speedtest results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





Test date and time is Κυριακή 19-12-2010 and time 04:44:43Free Fr   1,86Mirrorservice   1,27Apple   2,43Nvidia   2,23Microsoft   1,20LeaseWeb   1,86ServerBoost   2,21ThinkBroadband   1,84Cachefly   2,24Ovh   1,86UoCrete   2,39Forthnet   2,47Otenet   2,48RootBSD   0,81



Detailed results for multihosts(Line capacity)

*Spoiler:*





 Host list by Someonefromhellftp://ftp.free.fr/ 0.3 MB/sftp://ftp.ovh.net/ 0.4 MB/sftp://ftp.hosteurope.de/ 0.1 MB/sftp://mirror.leaseweb.com/ 0.25 MB/sftp://ftp.sunet.se/ 0.4 MB/sftp://ftp.ukc.mirrorservice.org/ 0.1 MB/sftp://ftp.uni-kl.de/ 0.15 MB/sftp://ftp.funet.fi/ 0.15 MB/sftp://ftp5.gwdg.de/ 0.1 MB/sftp://mirror.sov.uk.goscomb.net/ 0.05 MB/s



*Average speed for 14 hosts*  1,94 MB/s  16 Mbps *Line speed for 10 hosts (Line Capacity)*  2,00 MB/s  16 Mbps

----------


## Mouse Potato

Γιατί γύρισες σε interleaved Νίκο;

----------


## nnn

Με γύρισαν με την αλλαγή του snr σε 6, και δεν έχω ζητήσει ακόμα επιστροφή σε fp...

----------


## Georgevtr

Με WiFi:
(Οι  FDCServers US είναι down?)

Hostlist version  201012071558 by Someonefromhell, v0.52  Host OS & no. of CPUs  Windows Vista x86 - 2 CPU cores BBRAS  N/A  WAN IP  85.74.xxx.xxx ISP & network  OTEnet S.A. Multiprotocol Backbone &amp; ISP - 85.74.0.0/16  Advertised via  [coming soon!] Test mode  All tests  Total test duration  162.32 sec Pings per host  4  Ping threads  4 Hosts alive  102 / 103  *Avg. latency*  *110.705 msec* Downloads ran for  10 sec each  *Max. speed*  *6.34 Mbps or 0.79 MB/sec* 
   

*Detailed ping results*

*Spoiler:*





*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Vivodi  17.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  A NTUA@GRNET  17.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  A OTE  18.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Wind  18.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  A Vodafone  18.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  A Forthnet  18.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Orange Business Hellas  18.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Cyta Hellas  18.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  A Hellas Online  19.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A On Telecoms  19.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Netone  19.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  A Verizon Hellas  115.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C *Group sum*  *319.25 msec*    *Group average*  *26.60 msec*  *0.00%*   *A*



*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





GEANT Netherlands  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A Akamai  15.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Google CDN  50.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B DE-CIX  52.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Tata Communications Germany  52.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B Serverloft Germany  54.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B Cachefly  60.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Tinet UK  60.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Savvis Germany  60.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B LINX  61.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B Sprint Nextel France  61.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Wanadoo Netherlands  61.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Host-Europe Germany  61.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B British Telecom UK  62.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B NL-IX  62.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B GEANT UK  62.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B NTT Communications UK  62.50 msec  0.00%  +1.50 msec  B AboveNet Netherlands  62.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Level 3 Germany  62.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Hurricane Electric UK  63.00 msec  0.00%   -2.75 msec  B Hetzner Germany  63.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Telia Germany  63.25 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  B Opentransit France  63.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B America Online Transit Data Network UK  63.25 msec  0.00%  +2.00 msec  B Leaseweb Netherlands  63.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Tinet Netherlands  63.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B Cogent Germany  64.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B PANAP  64.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B OVH  66.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B AMS-IX  66.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B Cable&Wireless Germany  68.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Deutche Telecom Germany  68.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Global Crossing Germany  70.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B PCCW Germany  71.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B MIX  77.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C Infostrada Italy  84.50 msec  0.00%  +2.75 msec  C ESPANIX  85.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Seabone Italy  97.50 msec  0.00%  +1.50 msec  C RIPN@MSK-IX  107.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Sprint Nextel US  131.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D Cogent Communications US  131.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Rackspace US  134.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D America Online Transit Data Network US  138.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D Telia US  138.25 msec  0.00%   -1.00 msec  D Yahoo US  139.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Verizon US  143.00 msec  0.00%   -3.25 msec  D Verizon Chech  143.75 msec  0.00%   -14.50 msec  D Global Crossing US  147.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Bell Canada  152.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D Savvis US  160.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Qwest US  163.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D The Planet US  164.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D Softlayer US  165.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D AT&T US  171.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D Level 3 US  178.00 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  D TW Telecom US  180.00 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  D Dreamhost US  189.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D Allstream US  191.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D AboveNet US  201.67 msec  25.00%   -10.33 msec  E Tata Communications US  203.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E XO Communications US  205.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E Hurricane Electric US  212.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Isnet South Africa  230.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  E NTT Communicatons Japan  328.75 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  F AboveNet Japan  333.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F PCCW Hong Kong  338.75 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  F Maxnet New Zealand  339.00 msec  0.00%  +2.50 msec  F ChinaNet China  351.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Optus Australia  361.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Pacnet Signapore  376.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Telstra Australia  403.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F *Group sum*  *9310.17 msec*    *Group average*  *133.00 msec*  *0.36%*   *D*



*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





247CS Germany  54.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B NGZ-Server Germany  56.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Jolt UK  59.00 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  B K-Play Germany  60.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B LB-Server Germany  61.00 msec  0.00%  +1.50 msec  B Esport-Servers Germany  61.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B Bigpoint Germany  61.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Clanhost Netherlands  62.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B G-Portal Germany  62.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B ServerFFS Netherlands  63.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B GS-NET Netherlands  63.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B Multiplay UK  67.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Fastweb Italy  67.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B GC-Server Germany  71.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Dataplex Hungary  71.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B RDSNET Romania  90.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C NGI Italy  122.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C Gameservers US  127.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D EA US  165.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Valve US  214.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  E *Group sum*  *1662.50 msec*    *Group average*  *83.12 msec*  *0.00%*   *C*

----------


## MaFiOzOs_GR

Hostlist version  201012071558 by Someonefromhell, v0.52  Host OS & no. of CPUs  Windows 7 x64 - 2 CPU cores BBRAS  loopback2004.med01.dsl.hol.gr [62.38.0.170]  WAN IP  79.167.xxx.xxx ISP & network  Hellas OnLine Electronic Communications S.A. - 79.167.0.0/16  Advertised via  [coming soon!] Test mode  All tests  Total test duration  168.757 sec Pings per host  4  Ping threads  4 Hosts alive  101 / 103  *Avg. latency*  *149.686 msec* Downloads ran for  10 sec each  *Max. speed*  *9.84 Mbps or 1.23 MB/sec* 
   

*Detailed ping results*

*Spoiler:*





*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





OTE  27.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Forthnet  28.00 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  A Hellas Online  28.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  A Netone  29.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A On Telecoms  29.25 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  A Wind  29.75 msec  0.00%  +2.25 msec  A Cyta Hellas  29.75 msec  0.00%   -1.50 msec  A Orange Business Hellas  30.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Vivodi  31.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B NTUA@GRNET  31.50 msec  0.00%   -2.50 msec  B Vodafone  32.50 msec  0.00%   -1.50 msec  B Verizon Hellas  158.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D *Group sum*  *485.75 msec*    *Group average*  *40.48 msec*  *0.00%*   *B*



*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Opentransit France  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A GEANT Netherlands  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A Google CDN  26.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Akamai  29.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A OVH  81.25 msec  0.00%  +2.75 msec  C Tata Communications Germany  82.75 msec  0.00%   -1.50 msec  C British Telecom UK  89.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Sprint Nextel France  89.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Global Crossing Germany  90.00 msec  0.00%   -2.25 msec  C Seabone Italy  92.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C PANAP  92.75 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  C MIX  93.00 msec  0.00%   -1.75 msec  C Cachefly  95.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Serverloft Germany  96.50 msec  0.00%   -1.00 msec  C LINX  97.50 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  C Hetzner Germany  97.75 msec  0.00%  +1.75 msec  C Wanadoo Netherlands  101.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C PCCW Germany  102.75 msec  0.00%  +1.75 msec  C Telia Germany  103.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C Cable&Wireless Germany  104.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C DE-CIX  106.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C GEANT UK  108.75 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  C Host-Europe Germany  109.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Cogent Germany  110.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C Tinet Netherlands  110.75 msec  0.00%   -1.25 msec  C Hurricane Electric UK  111.00 msec  0.00%   -2.75 msec  C Tinet UK  115.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C America Online Transit Data Network UK  117.75 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  C Infostrada Italy  119.00 msec  0.00%   -1.50 msec  C NL-IX  122.25 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  C ESPANIX  122.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C Savvis Germany  123.50 msec  0.00%  +2.75 msec  C Leaseweb Netherlands  126.25 msec  0.00%   -1.50 msec  D NTT Communications UK  127.00 msec  0.00%  +2.00 msec  D Level 3 Germany  129.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D AMS-IX  130.25 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  D Deutche Telecom Germany  135.50 msec  0.00%  +4.50 msec  D RIPN@MSK-IX  147.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D Yahoo US  175.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D AboveNet Netherlands  180.00 msec  0.00%   -1.00 msec  D Cogent Communications US  181.25 msec  0.00%  +4.50 msec  D Verizon Chech  182.00 msec  0.00%   -7.50 msec  D Global Crossing US  183.50 msec  0.00%   -2.75 msec  D Verizon US  188.50 msec  0.00%   -5.00 msec  D Telia US  194.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D Rackspace US  195.75 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  D AT&T US  197.00 msec  0.00%  +1.50 msec  D America Online Transit Data Network US  197.25 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  D Softlayer US  202.25 msec  0.00%   -1.25 msec  E Qwest US  204.50 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  E Savvis US  210.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Level 3 US  213.25 msec  0.00%   -1.50 msec  E The Planet US  215.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  E Tata Communications US  225.00 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  E Allstream US  229.25 msec  0.00%   -1.75 msec  E Sprint Nextel US  231.25 msec  0.00%   -20.75 msec  E Bell Canada  231.25 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  E Hurricane Electric US  234.75 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  E Dreamhost US  235.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E XO Communications US  244.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E TW Telecom US  245.00 msec  0.00%  +1.75 msec  E AboveNet US  246.50 msec  0.00%   -1.75 msec  E PCCW Hong Kong  272.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F Isnet South Africa  290.00 msec  0.00%  +2.75 msec  F Pacnet Signapore  357.00 msec  0.00%   -1.25 msec  F NTT Communicatons Japan  379.75 msec  0.00%  +6.00 msec  F Maxnet New Zealand  382.50 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  F AboveNet Japan  385.25 msec  0.00%  +1.50 msec  F Optus Australia  387.25 msec  0.00%   -1.75 msec  F Telstra Australia  419.00 msec  0.00%   -2.50 msec  F ChinaNet China  423.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F *Group sum*  *12077.50 msec*    *Group average*  *175.04 msec*  *0.00%*   *D*



*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Bigpoint Germany  87.25 msec  0.00%   -2.25 msec  C Esport-Servers Germany  87.75 msec  0.00%  +4.50 msec  C Fastweb Italy  93.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C NGI Italy  93.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Clanhost Netherlands  96.50 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  C RDSNET Romania  99.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C 247CS Germany  102.75 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  C G-Portal Germany  103.00 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  C K-Play Germany  105.00 msec  0.00%  +2.25 msec  C LB-Server Germany  111.75 msec  0.00%  +3.25 msec  C NGZ-Server Germany  112.75 msec  0.00%  +6.75 msec  C GS-NET Netherlands  114.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C GC-Server Germany  123.50 msec  0.00%   -7.50 msec  C Dataplex Hungary  123.50 msec  0.00%  +2.75 msec  C Jolt UK  124.50 msec  0.00%   -1.00 msec  C ServerFFS Netherlands  126.75 msec  0.00%   -1.25 msec  D Gameservers US  174.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D Multiplay UK  179.50 msec  0.00%   -1.50 msec  D EA US  215.25 msec  0.00%  +3.50 msec  E Valve US  280.50 msec  0.00%   -1.25 msec  F *Group sum*  *2555.00 msec*    *Group average*  *127.75 msec*  *0.00%*   *D*

----------


## mob

*ISP  OTEnet S.A. - IP 79.131 xxxxx - BBRAS 80.106.108.20 - Network   79.131.0.0/16* *Network Advertised via * *OTEGlobe Backbone AS*Test date and time is Τετάρτη 12-01-2011 and time 08:20:30 - script ver 1.1 i download*Microsoft Windows 7 Professional    - 2 Threads(2 CPUs), List by Someonefromhell, v0.52* *   DNS Server: 195.170.0.1    DNS Server: fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1    DNS Server: fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1 resolve in 14.5481 ms - NIC    0 Mbps**Time to fetch webpage 0,97 seconds - Upload speed:  738.00 kb/s - Fast Path* 
prepend info

*Spoiler:*





 no prepending




Ping results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





*MOS (mean opinion score), is scaled from 5=best to 1=worst*
*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  12.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,40Wind  11.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40On Telecoms  12.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Vivodi  11.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Forthnet  11.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  A  UP  4,40OTE  11.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Netone  12.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40NTUA@GRNET  11 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Vodafone  12 ms  0 %  -1 ms  A  UP  4,40Orange Business Hellas  146.5 ms  0 %  -130 ms  D  UP  4,45Verizon Hellas  130.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,33Cyta Hellas  12.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,40*Total ping time is*  396 ms     




*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





DE-CIX  60.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37AMS-IX  71.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37LINX  59 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37NL-IX  68.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37RIPN@MSK-IX  109 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,34ESPANIX  89 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36MIX  63.75 ms  25 %   -2 ms  B  DOWN  1,57PANAP  67 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Akamai  11 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Cachefly  59.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Google CDN  11 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Yahoo US  142.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  DOWN  4,33AT&T US  161.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,28Global Crossing US  157.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,30Level 3 US  194 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,19Telia US  145.5 ms  0 %  -6 ms  D  UP  4,33Qwest US  182 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  DOWN  4,24Tata Communications US  195.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  DOWN  4,17Verizon US  147.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  DOWN  4,32Savvis US  172 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,26America Online Transit Data Network US  148.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,32Cogent Communications US  140 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  DOWN  4,33Hurricane Electric US  216.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  DOWN  4,11AboveNet US  195 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,19XO Communications US  224.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  E  UP  4,07Sprint Nextel US  133.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,33Allstream US  192.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,20TW Telecom US  211.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  UP  4,13Deutche Telecom Germany  90 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,36Global Crossing Germany  97 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35Cogent Germany  57 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Telia Germany  55.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Level 3 Germany  67.75 ms  0 %  -11 ms  B  UP  4,38Tata Communications Germany  76 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36Savvis Germany  66.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Cable&Wireless Germany  61.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37PCCW Germany  69.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  DOWN  4,37NTT Communications UK  66 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37America Online Transit Data Network UK  70.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Tinet UK  81 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36GEANT UK  74.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,36British Telecom UK  62.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Hurricane Electric UK  74.25 ms  0 %  20 ms  B  DOWN  4,34Tinet Netherlands  67.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  UP  4,37AboveNet Netherlands  70.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Wanadoo Netherlands  67.25 ms  0 %  -2 ms  B  UP  4,37GEANT Netherlands  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00Opentransit France  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00Sprint Nextel France  72.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Seabone Italy  80.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Infostrada Italy  91 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Telstra Australia  353.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  DOWN  3,53Optus Australia  364 ms  25 %   -25 ms  F  DOWN  1,04NTT Communicatons Japan  344.5 ms  0 %  27 ms  F  UP  3,32AboveNet Japan  327 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  UP  3,67Verizon Chech  201.25 ms  0 %  -98 ms  E  UP  4,40ChinaNet China  347.25 ms  0 %  -19 ms  F  UP  3,75PCCW Hong Kong  346.75 ms  0 %  -2 ms  F  UP  3,59Pacnet Signapore  372.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  F  UP  3,46Isnet South Africa  264.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  F  DOWN  3,92Maxnet New Zealand  340.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  F  DOWN  3,59Bell Canada  167.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,27Leaseweb Netherlands  67.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37The Planet US  185.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,22Softlayer US  188.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,21Dreamhost US  205 ms  0 %  -1 ms  E  DOWN  4,16Rackspace US  137 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,33Serverloft Germany  59.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Host-Europe Germany  63.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Hetzner Germany  62 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37OVH  70.25 ms  0 %  -10 ms  B  UP  4,38*Total ping time is*  9616 ms     




*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGI Italy  82 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36Fastweb Italy  70.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37NGZ-Server Germany  70.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37K-Play Germany  63.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37GC-Server Germany  67.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37247CS Germany  66 ms  0 %  -8 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Esport-Servers Germany  79.5 ms  0 %  -6 ms  C  UP  4,37LB-Server Germany  85.25 ms  0 %  25 ms  C  UP  4,33G-Portal Germany  84.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Jolt UK  83.5 ms  0 %  3 ms  C  UP  4,36Multiplay UK  63.75 ms  0 %  -3 ms  B  DOWN  4,37ServerFFS Netherlands  68.25 ms  0 %  6 ms  B  UP  4,36GS-NET Netherlands  67 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Clanhost Netherlands  68.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37RDSNET Romania  100 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35Dataplex Hungary  79.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36EA US  169.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  DOWN  4,27Valve US  228 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  DOWN  4,07Gameservers US  139.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,33Bigpoint Germany  58.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37*Total ping time is*  1794.25 ms     



*Total ping time is* *11806.25 ms*  12  37  15  22  6  9Greek servers  396  36,00 msInternational servers  9616  137,37 msGameservers  1794.25  94,43 ms



*Total ping time is* *11806.25 ms* *114,62 ms**Packet loss 2,58 %* 


Speedtest results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





Test date and time is Τετάρτη 12-01-2011 and time 08:22:09Free Fr   0,45Mirrorservice   0,00Apple   1,89Nvidia   0,99Microsoft   1,99LeaseWeb   1,32ServerBoost   0,72ThinkBroadband   0,50Cachefly   1,61Ovh   1,24UoCrete   1,65Forthnet   1,98Otenet   1,97RootBSD   0,48



Detailed results for multihosts(Line capacity)

*Spoiler:*





 Host list by Someonefromhellftp://ftp.free.fr/ 0.2 MB/sftp://ftp.ovh.net/ 0.3 MB/sftp://ftp.hosteurope.de/ 0.15 MB/sftp://mirror.leaseweb.com/ 0.15 MB/sftp://ftp.sunet.se/ 0.15 MB/sftp://ftp.ukc.mirrorservice.org/ 0 MB/sftp://ftp.uni-kl.de/ 0.2 MB/sftp://ftp.funet.fi/ 0.1 MB/sftp://ftp5.gwdg.de/ 0.3 MB/sftp://mirror.sov.uk.goscomb.net/ 0.15 MB/s



*Average speed for 14 hosts*  1,20 MB/s  10 Mbps *Line speed for 10 hosts (Line Capacity)*  1,70 MB/s  14 Mbps

----------


## prodromosfan

*ISP : Net One SA - IP 77.83. xxxxx - BBRAS 077.83.12.253 - Network   77.83.0.0/16* *Network Advertised via * *TELECOM ITALIA SPARKLE S.p.A.*Test date and time is Τετάρτη 12-01-2011 and time 08:46:45 - script ver 1.1 i download*Microsoft Windows XP Professional   - 2 Threads(2 CPUs), List by Someonefromhell, v0.52* * resolve in 19.0163 ms - NIC     0 Mbps**Time to fetch webpage 1,37 seconds - Upload speed:  332.00 kb/s - Interleaved* 
prepend info

*Spoiler:*





 no prepending




Ping results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





*MOS (mean opinion score), is scaled from 5=best to 1=worst*
*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  21.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,39Wind  21.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,39On Telecoms  21.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  UP  4,39Vivodi  20.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,39Forthnet  38.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,39OTE  21 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,39Netone  19.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,39NTUA@GRNET  21 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  UP  4,39Vodafone  121.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,34Orange Business Hellas  140.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,32Verizon Hellas  139.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,33Cyta Hellas  21.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,39*Total ping time is*  607.75 ms     




*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





DE-CIX  80.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36AMS-IX  78 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36LINX  80 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36NL-IX  89.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,35RIPN@MSK-IX  118.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,34ESPANIX  90.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,35MIX  81.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  UP  4,36PANAP  76.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36Akamai  38.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Cachefly  78.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36Google CDN  38 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Yahoo US  152 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  DOWN  4,30AT&T US  170 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  UP  4,25Global Crossing US  171.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,26Level 3 US  193.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,19Telia US  171 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  DOWN  4,25Qwest US  186.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,21Tata Communications US  198.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,17Verizon US  168.75 ms  0 %  21 ms  D  UP  4,14Savvis US  191.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,19America Online Transit Data Network US  194.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,19Cogent Communications US  192 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,20Hurricane Electric US  232 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  DOWN  4,06AboveNet US  231.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  DOWN  4,06XO Communications US  232 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  DOWN  4,05Sprint Nextel US  170 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,26Allstream US  175.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,24TW Telecom US  223.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  UP  4,09Deutche Telecom Germany  88.75 ms  0 %  10 ms  C  UP  4,34Global Crossing Germany  67.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Cogent Germany  79.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Telia Germany  80.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Level 3 Germany  83.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Tata Communications Germany  76.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36Savvis Germany  66.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Cable&Wireless Germany  74.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,36PCCW Germany  79.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36NTT Communications UK  103.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  DOWN  4,35America Online Transit Data Network UK  87.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Tinet UK  87.25 ms  0 %  -11 ms  C  DOWN  4,37GEANT UK  101.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  DOWN  4,35British Telecom UK  82 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Hurricane Electric UK  109.75 ms  0 %  7 ms  C  UP  4,34Tinet Netherlands  96.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,35AboveNet Netherlands  89.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36Wanadoo Netherlands  97.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35GEANT Netherlands  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00Opentransit France  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00Sprint Nextel France  79.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36Seabone Italy  52.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Infostrada Italy  77.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Telstra Australia  359.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  DOWN  3,51Optus Australia  420.25 ms  0 %  -10 ms  F  UP  3,31NTT Communicatons Japan  367.5 ms  0 %  3 ms  F  UP  3,45AboveNet Japan  359.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  DOWN  3,51Verizon Chech  98 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,35ChinaNet China  376.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  F  DOWN  3,44PCCW Hong Kong  297.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  DOWN  3,80Pacnet Signapore  390.75 ms  0 %  3 ms  F  DOWN  3,33Isnet South Africa  346.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  F  UP  3,58Maxnet New Zealand  360.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  UP  3,51Bell Canada  163.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,28Leaseweb Netherlands  76.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36The Planet US  207.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  DOWN  4,14Softlayer US  210.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  E  UP  4,14Dreamhost US  218 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  DOWN  4,11Rackspace US  174.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  DOWN  4,24Serverloft Germany  99.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,35Host-Europe Germany  82.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Hetzner Germany  80.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36OVH  85.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36*Total ping time is*  10641 ms     




*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGI Italy  69.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Fastweb Italy  74.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,36NGZ-Server Germany  69.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  DOWN  4,37K-Play Germany  89.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36GC-Server Germany  92.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35247CS Germany  80 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Esport-Servers Germany  82.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36LB-Server Germany  72.75 ms  0 %  7 ms  B  DOWN  4,36G-Portal Germany  75.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Jolt UK  93.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Multiplay UK  101.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,35ServerFFS Netherlands  94.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,35GS-NET Netherlands  100.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Clanhost Netherlands  87.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36RDSNET Romania  117 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,34Dataplex Hungary  95.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,35EA US  206.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  UP  4,14Valve US  236.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  DOWN  4,04Gameservers US  157.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,29Bigpoint Germany  81.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36*Total ping time is*  2077 ms     



*Total ping time is* *13325.75 ms*  8  11  46  18  9  9Greek servers  607.75  55,25 msInternational servers  10641  152,01 msGameservers  2077  109,32 ms



*Total ping time is* *13325.75 ms* *129,38 ms**Packet loss 2,06 %* 


*Test History(Last 10 results)*

*Spoiler:*





Τετάρτη 12-01-2011 and time 08:46:45-Total ping time in ms is 13325.75Δευτέρα 10-01-2011 and time 11:05:37-Total ping time in ms is 13579Πέμπτη 30-12-2010 and time 21:34:56-Total ping time in ms is 13554Πέμπτη 30-12-2010 and time 08:50:16-Total ping time in ms is 13507.5Πέμπτη 23-12-2010 and time 09:46:12-Total ping time in ms is 13409.5Τρίτη 21-12-2010 and time 08:48:14-Total ping time in ms is 13454.25Πέμπτη 16-12-2010 and time 14:23:00-Total ping time in ms is 13647.5Πέμπτη 16-12-2010 and time 08:49:00-Total ping time in ms is 13693Τετάρτη 15-12-2010 and time 22:30:24-Total ping time in ms is 22779Τετάρτη 15-12-2010 and time 11:27:56-Total ping time in ms is 13517.75





Speedtest results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





Test date and time is Τετάρτη 12-01-2011 and time 08:48:38Free Fr   0,00Mirrorservice   0,50Apple   1,54Nvidia   1,39Microsoft   1,21LeaseWeb   0,78ServerBoost   0,49ThinkBroadband   0,62Cachefly   0,83Ovh   0,48UoCrete   1,53Forthnet   1,44Otenet   1,58RootBSD   0,21



Detailed results for multihosts(Line capacity)

*Spoiler:*





 Host list by Someonefromhellftp://ftp.free.fr/ 0.25 MB/sftp://ftp.ovh.net/ 0.15 MB/sftp://ftp.hosteurope.de/ 0.1 MB/sftp://mirror.leaseweb.com/ 0.2 MB/sftp://ftp.sunet.se/ 0.15 MB/sftp://ftp.ukc.mirrorservice.org/ 0.1 MB/sftp://ftp.uni-kl.de/ 0.15 MB/sftp://ftp.funet.fi/ 0.1 MB/sftp://ftp5.gwdg.de/ 0.15 MB/sftp://mirror.sov.uk.goscomb.net/ 0.1 MB/s



*Average speed for 14 hosts*  0,90 MB/s  7 Mbps *Line speed for 10 hosts (Line Capacity)*  1,45 MB/s  12 Mbps

----------


## antonis556

Hostlist version  201012071558 by Someonefromhell, v0.52  Host OS & no. of CPUs  Windows XP x86 - 3 CPU cores BBRAS  N/A (non-responsive BBRAS)  WAN IP  92.118.xxx.xxx ISP & network  ON S.A. - 92.118.160.0/19  Advertised via  [coming soon!] Test mode  Ping  Total test duration  24.391 sec Pings per host  4  Ping threads  4 Hosts alive  101 / 103  *Avg. latency*  *124.634 msec* 
 

*Detailed ping results*

*Spoiler:*





*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NTUA@GRNET  6.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Vivodi  6.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A On Telecoms  6.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  A Forthnet  7.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Vodafone  7.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A OTE  7.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Netone  7.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Hellas Online  7.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Wind  9.50 msec  0.00%  +1.50 msec  A Cyta Hellas  68.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Orange Business Hellas  106.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Verizon Hellas  153.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D *Group sum*  *392.75 msec*    *Group average*  *32.73 msec*  *0.00%*   *B*



*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





GEANT Netherlands  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A TW Telecom US  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A Akamai  5.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Google CDN  6.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Seabone Italy  46.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Serverloft Germany  58.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Hetzner Germany  60.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Cachefly  60.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B Wanadoo Netherlands  61.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Leaseweb Netherlands  61.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B British Telecom UK  61.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B Tinet Netherlands  62.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B PANAP  62.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B Infostrada Italy  70.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Tinet UK  70.75 msec  0.00%   -1.25 msec  B NL-IX  71.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B Hurricane Electric UK  73.25 msec  0.00%  +4.25 msec  B DE-CIX  74.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B OVH  75.50 msec  0.00%   -2.50 msec  C LINX  75.75 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  C Telia Germany  76.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Sprint Nextel France  80.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C AboveNet Netherlands  81.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C AMS-IX  83.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C America Online Transit Data Network UK  84.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C NTT Communications UK  84.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C GEANT UK  84.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C MIX  84.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Host-Europe Germany  85.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C Deutche Telecom Germany  88.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Global Crossing Germany  90.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C PCCW Germany  90.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Savvis Germany  101.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Opentransit France  101.50 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  C Tata Communications Germany  102.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Level 3 Germany  105.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Cable&Wireless Germany  105.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Verizon Chech  106.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C RIPN@MSK-IX  108.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C ESPANIX  110.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Yahoo US  144.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D Sprint Nextel US  155.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D Telia US  158.25 msec  0.00%  +4.50 msec  D Rackspace US  162.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Cogent Communications US  164.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Global Crossing US  165.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D America Online Transit Data Network US  167.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Verizon US  168.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D The Planet US  182.50 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  D Bell Canada  182.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Savvis US  184.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Allstream US  185.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Qwest US  187.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Softlayer US  189.00 msec  25.00%  +0.00 msec  D AT&T US  208.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  E Hurricane Electric US  212.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E Level 3 US  217.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  E Dreamhost US  224.00 msec  25.00%  +0.00 msec  E AboveNet US  225.25 msec  0.00%   -5.50 msec  E Isnet South Africa  226.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Tata Communications US  239.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E Cogent Germany  254.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F XO Communications US  273.25 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  F ChinaNet China  334.50 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  F Maxnet New Zealand  360.50 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  F NTT Communicatons Japan  366.75 msec  0.00%  +1.75 msec  F AboveNet Japan  381.75 msec  0.00%   -3.00 msec  F Pacnet Signapore  409.00 msec  0.00%  +3.50 msec  F PCCW Hong Kong  412.00 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  F Optus Australia  419.75 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  F Telstra Australia  422.00 msec  0.00%  +1.50 msec  F *Group sum*  *10496.75 msec*    *Group average*  *152.13 msec*  *0.72%*   *D*



*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGZ-Server Germany  54.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B Multiplay UK  55.00 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  B 247CS Germany  56.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Jolt UK  57.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Bigpoint Germany  58.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B K-Play Germany  59.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B G-Portal Germany  60.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B GS-NET Netherlands  61.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Esport-Servers Germany  61.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Clanhost Netherlands  61.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B GC-Server Germany  64.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B LB-Server Germany  64.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B ServerFFS Netherlands  66.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B Fastweb Italy  66.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B RDSNET Romania  70.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Dataplex Hungary  72.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B NGI Italy  108.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Gameservers US  167.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D EA US  199.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Valve US  235.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E *Group sum*  *1698.50 msec*    *Group average*  *84.92 msec*  *0.00%*   *C*

----------


## nnn

*ISP : Tellas S.A. - IP 79.107 xxxxx - BBRAS 62.169.255.45 - Network   79.107.32.0/19* *Network Advertised via * *OTEGlobe Backbone AS*Test date and time is Τετάρτη 12-01-2011 and time 20:31:29 - script ver 1.1 i download*Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium    - 2 Threads(2 CPUs), List by Someonefromhell, v0.52* *   DNS Server: 62.169.194.47 resolve in 34.493 ms - NIC Dell Wireless 1390 WLAN Mini-Card 54 Mbps**Time to fetch webpage 1,76 seconds - Upload speed:  815.00 kb/s - Interleaved* 
prepend info

*Spoiler:*





 no prepending




Ping results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





*MOS (mean opinion score), is scaled from 5=best to 1=worst*
*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  29 ms  0 %  -2 ms  A  DOWN  4,39Wind  26.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  A  DOWN  4,39On Telecoms  56.25 ms  0 %  15 ms  B  UP  4,36Vivodi  28.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  A  UP  4,39Forthnet  132.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,33OTE  28.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  A  UP  4,39Netone  29 ms  0 %  -1 ms  A  DOWN  4,39NTUA@GRNET  28 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  UP  4,39Vodafone  61 ms  0 %  3 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Orange Business Hellas  28.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  UP  4,39Verizon Hellas  144.25 ms  0 %  -4 ms  D  DOWN  4,33Cyta Hellas  30.25 ms  0 %  -2 ms  B  DOWN  4,39*Total ping time is*  621.75 ms     




*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





DE-CIX  71.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37AMS-IX  80.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36LINX  87 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36NL-IX  85 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36RIPN@MSK-IX  123.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  DOWN  4,33ESPANIX  111 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,34MIX  73.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37PANAP  94.75 ms  0 %  -24 ms  C  UP  4,38Akamai  73.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Cachefly  83 ms  0 %  -9 ms  C  UP  4,37Google CDN  27.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,39Yahoo US  167.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,27AT&T US  182.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  D  DOWN  4,24Global Crossing US  169.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  D  UP  4,28Level 3 US  205.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  E  DOWN  4,16Telia US  169 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  DOWN  4,27Qwest US  193.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  DOWN  4,20Tata Communications US  217 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  DOWN  4,11Verizon US  168.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,26Savvis US  184.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  DOWN  4,23America Online Transit Data Network US  165.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,27Cogent Communications US  169.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  DOWN  4,27Hurricane Electric US  223.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  E  DOWN  4,10AboveNet US  217.75 ms  0 %  -15 ms  E  DOWN  4,21XO Communications US  226.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  E  DOWN  4,09Sprint Nextel US  197.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,17Allstream US  205.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  DOWN  4,15TW Telecom US  205.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  E  DOWN  4,16Deutche Telecom Germany  110 ms  0 %  117 ms  C  UP  3,59Global Crossing Germany  124 ms  0 %  -174 ms  C  UP  4,49Cogent Germany  69.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Telia Germany  83.75 ms  0 %  -24 ms  C  UP  4,39Level 3 Germany  73.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Tata Communications Germany  71 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Savvis Germany  84.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Cable&Wireless Germany  84.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36PCCW Germany  102.5 ms  0 %  -29 ms  C  UP  4,38NTT Communications UK  90.25 ms  0 %  -2 ms  C  DOWN  4,36America Online Transit Data Network UK  95.25 ms  0 %  11 ms  C  UP  4,34Tinet UK  86 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  DOWN  4,36GEANT UK  86 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36British Telecom UK  92.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Hurricane Electric UK  97 ms  0 %  -5 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Tinet Netherlands  79.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36AboveNet Netherlands  82.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,36Wanadoo Netherlands  82.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36GEANT Netherlands  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00Opentransit France  88.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36Sprint Nextel France  101.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  UP  4,35Seabone Italy  102.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,35Infostrada Italy  82.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36Telstra Australia  415.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  F  DOWN  3,25Optus Australia  390.5 ms  0 %  7 ms  F  DOWN  3,29NTT Communicatons Japan  351.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  DOWN  3,54AboveNet Japan  359.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  DOWN  3,50Verizon Chech  78.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36ChinaNet China  337.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  DOWN  3,61PCCW Hong Kong  364.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  F  DOWN  3,50Pacnet Signapore  392 ms  0 %  -2 ms  F  DOWN  3,37Isnet South Africa  243.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  E  DOWN  4,03Maxnet New Zealand  353.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  F  UP  3,52Bell Canada  183 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  DOWN  4,23Leaseweb Netherlands  88.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36The Planet US  212.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  E  DOWN  4,14Softlayer US  147.75 ms  25 %   1 ms  D  DOWN  1,48Dreamhost US  225.25 ms  0 %  -24 ms  E  DOWN  4,24Rackspace US  177.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,24Serverloft Germany  80.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Host-Europe Germany  74.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Hetzner Germany  76.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36OVH  82 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36*Total ping time is*  10782.25 ms     




*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGI Italy  74.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Fastweb Italy  93.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,35NGZ-Server Germany  80.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36K-Play Germany  80.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36GC-Server Germany  67.25 ms  25 %   -1 ms  B  DOWN  1,56247CS Germany  75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,36Esport-Servers Germany  81.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  DOWN  4,36LB-Server Germany  81.75 ms  0 %  -12 ms  C  UP  4,37G-Portal Germany  97.25 ms  0 %  8 ms  C  DOWN  4,34Jolt UK  105.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Multiplay UK  91.25 ms  0 %  -3 ms  C  DOWN  4,36ServerFFS Netherlands  85.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36GS-NET Netherlands  63.75 ms  25 %   0 ms  B  DOWN  1,56Clanhost Netherlands  82 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36RDSNET Romania  103 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Dataplex Hungary  93 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,35EA US  196 ms  0 %  -8 ms  D  UP  4,24Valve US  252.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  DOWN  3,98Gameservers US  174 ms  0 %  -4 ms  D  UP  4,28Bigpoint Germany  80.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36*Total ping time is*  2058.25 ms     



*Total ping time is* *13462.25 ms*  8  14  44  17  10  9Greek servers  621.75  56,52 msInternational servers  10782.25  154,03 msGameservers  2058.25  108,33 ms



*Total ping time is* *13462.25 ms* *130,70 ms**Packet loss 1,80 %* 


*Test History(Last 10 results)*

*Spoiler:*





Τετάρτη 12-01-2011 and time 20:31:29-Total ping time in ms is 13462.25Τετάρτη 12-01-2011 and time 20:12:59-Total ping time in ms is 14120.25Τρίτη 11-01-2011 and time 15:19:24-Total ping time in ms is 14397.25Δευτέρα 10-01-2011 and time 20:27:38-Total ping time in ms is 13697.25Δευτέρα 10-01-2011 and time 20:22:20-Total ping time in ms is 13874Δευτέρα 10-01-2011 and time 17:00:38-Total ping time in ms is 14440.25Δευτέρα 10-01-2011 and time 16:55:46-Total ping time in ms is 14807.5Κυριακή 09-01-2011 and time 20:25:36-Total ping time in ms is 13818.75Σάββατο 08-01-2011 and time 23:25:28-Total ping time in ms is 14133.75Παρασκευή 07-01-2011 and time 22:10:45-Total ping time in ms is 13857




Speedtest results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





Test date and time is Τετάρτη 12-01-2011 and time 20:18:49Free Fr   1,28Mirrorservice   0,42Apple   1,57Nvidia   1,33Microsoft   1,32LeaseWeb   1,33ServerBoost   1,11ThinkBroadband   1,45Cachefly   1,53Ovh   1,16UoCrete   1,41Forthnet   0,51Otenet   1,93RootBSD   0,63



Detailed results for multihosts(Line capacity)

*Spoiler:*





 Host list by Someonefromhellftp://ftp.free.fr/ 0.15 MB/sftp://ftp.ovh.net/ 0.25 MB/sftp://ftp.hosteurope.de/ 0.1 MB/sftp://mirror.leaseweb.com/ 0.2 MB/sftp://ftp.sunet.se/ 0.3 MB/sftp://ftp.ukc.mirrorservice.org/ 0.15 MB/sftp://ftp.uni-kl.de/ 0.1 MB/sftp://ftp.funet.fi/ 0.1 MB/sftp://ftp5.gwdg.de/ 0.2 MB/sftp://mirror.sov.uk.goscomb.net/ 0.1 MB/s



*Average speed for 14 hosts*  1,21 MB/s  10 Mbps *Line speed for 10 hosts (Line Capacity)*  1,65 MB/s  13 Mbps


........Auto merged post: nnn πρόσθεσε 107 λεπτά και 55 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

*ISP : Tellas S.A. - IP 91.140 xxxxx - BBRAS 62.169.255.44 - Network   91.140.96.0/19* *Network Advertised via * *OTEGlobe Backbone AS*Test date and time is Τετάρτη 12-01-2011 and time 22:12:47 - script ver 1.1 i download*Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium    - 2 Threads(2 CPUs), List by Someonefromhell, v0.52* *   DNS Server: 62.169.194.47 resolve in 38.2826 ms - NIC Dell Wireless 1390 WLAN Mini-Card 54 Mbps**Time to fetch webpage 2,11 seconds - Upload speed:  810.00 kb/s - Interleaved* 
prepend info

*Spoiler:*





 no prepending




Ping results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





*MOS (mean opinion score), is scaled from 5=best to 1=worst*
*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  30 ms  25 %   -29 ms  A  UP  1,66Wind  27 ms  0 %  -1 ms  A  UP  4,39On Telecoms  27.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,39Vivodi  27.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,39Forthnet  122.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,34OTE  27.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,39Netone  28.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,39NTUA@GRNET  33.5 ms  0 %  26 ms  B  UP  4,36Vodafone  63.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,37Orange Business Hellas  28 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,39Verizon Hellas  144.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,32Cyta Hellas  29 ms  0 %  -2 ms  A  DOWN  4,39*Total ping time is*  589.25 ms     




*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





DE-CIX  76.75 ms  0 %  -2 ms  C  UP  4,37AMS-IX  102 ms  0 %  12 ms  C  UP  4,33LINX  76 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36NL-IX  84.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36RIPN@MSK-IX  128.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,33ESPANIX  104.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,35MIX  70 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37PANAP  85.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Akamai  78 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36Cachefly  90.25 ms  0 %  3 ms  C  UP  4,35Google CDN  28 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,39Yahoo US  173 ms  0 %  -2 ms  D  UP  4,27AT&T US  189 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,21Global Crossing US  137.75 ms  25 %   1 ms  D  DOWN  1,49Level 3 US  208.25 ms  25 %   -95 ms  E  UP  1,61Telia US  164.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,27Qwest US  196.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,18Tata Communications US  233.25 ms  0 %  46 ms  E  UP  3,67Verizon US  167.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,27Savvis US  190.25 ms  0 %  -2 ms  D  UP  4,22America Online Transit Data Network US  163.75 ms  0 %  4 ms  D  DOWN  4,26Cogent Communications US  170.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,27Hurricane Electric US  284.5 ms  0 %  4 ms  F  UP  3,82AboveNet US  278.25 ms  0 %  -26 ms  F  UP  4,08XO Communications US  266.25 ms  0 %  27 ms  F  UP  3,70Sprint Nextel US  198.25 ms  0 %  -5 ms  D  UP  4,21Allstream US  245.75 ms  0 %  103 ms  E  UP  3,05TW Telecom US  270 ms  0 %  -65 ms  F  UP  4,33Deutche Telecom Germany  82.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Global Crossing Germany  93.75 ms  0 %  -3 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Cogent Germany  80.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  C  UP  4,36Telia Germany  78.25 ms  0 %  26 ms  C  DOWN  4,33Level 3 Germany  73 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Tata Communications Germany  85 ms  0 %  3 ms  C  UP  4,36Savvis Germany  71 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Cable&Wireless Germany  83.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36PCCW Germany  81 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36NTT Communications UK  99.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35America Online Transit Data Network UK  88 ms  0 %  -2 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Tinet UK  83.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36GEANT UK  106 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,35British Telecom UK  92.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35Hurricane Electric UK  80.5 ms  0 %  5 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Tinet Netherlands  82 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36AboveNet Netherlands  89.25 ms  0 %  19 ms  C  UP  4,33Wanadoo Netherlands  83.75 ms  0 %  -2 ms  C  UP  4,36GEANT Netherlands  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00Opentransit France  90.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,35Sprint Nextel France  94 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Seabone Italy  99.75 ms  0 %  -2 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Infostrada Italy  73.75 ms  0 %  8 ms  B  DOWN  4,36Telstra Australia  452.75 ms  0 %  -44 ms  F  UP  3,49Optus Australia  481 ms  0 %  -36 ms  F  UP  3,27NTT Communicatons Japan  404.5 ms  0 %  60 ms  F  UP  2,67AboveNet Japan  406.5 ms  0 %  42 ms  F  UP  2,85Verizon Chech  84.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36ChinaNet China  395.25 ms  0 %  33 ms  F  UP  3,00PCCW Hong Kong  379.25 ms  0 %  -21 ms  F  UP  3,62Pacnet Signapore  407.5 ms  0 %  9 ms  F  UP  3,19Isnet South Africa  298 ms  0 %  101 ms  F  UP  2,80Maxnet New Zealand  323 ms  25 %   -227 ms  F  DOWN  1,77Bell Canada  190.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,20Leaseweb Netherlands  89 ms  0 %  -3 ms  C  UP  4,36The Planet US  192.5 ms  0 %  -15 ms  D  DOWN  4,29Softlayer US  221.5 ms  0 %  5 ms  E  UP  4,06Dreamhost US  279.5 ms  0 %  -25 ms  F  UP  4,07Rackspace US  178 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,25Serverloft Germany  75.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Host-Europe Germany  74.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,36Hetzner Germany  76.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36OVH  86 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,36*Total ping time is*  11448 ms     




*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGI Italy  73.25 ms  0 %  -6 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Fastweb Italy  96.25 ms  0 %  -14 ms  C  UP  4,37NGZ-Server Germany  82.5 ms  0 %  12 ms  C  UP  4,35K-Play Germany  97 ms  0 %  14 ms  C  UP  4,33GC-Server Germany  110.25 ms  0 %  -53 ms  C  UP  4,40247CS Germany  82.5 ms  0 %  3 ms  C  UP  4,36Esport-Servers Germany  88.75 ms  0 %  21 ms  C  UP  4,33LB-Server Germany  84 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36G-Portal Germany  97.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Jolt UK  111.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,34Multiplay UK  97.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,35ServerFFS Netherlands  84.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36GS-NET Netherlands  113.75 ms  0 %  -29 ms  C  UP  4,38Clanhost Netherlands  93.75 ms  0 %  -16 ms  C  UP  4,37RDSNET Romania  114.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,34Dataplex Hungary  91.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,35EA US  193.5 ms  0 %  -3 ms  D  DOWN  4,21Valve US  266.5 ms  0 %  12 ms  F  UP  3,83Gameservers US  165.25 ms  0 %  3 ms  D  DOWN  4,26Bigpoint Germany  80.25 ms  0 %  3 ms  C  DOWN  4,36*Total ping time is*  2223.5 ms     



*Total ping time is* *14260.75 ms*  9  8  49  17  4  15Greek servers  589.25  53,57 msInternational servers  11448  163,54 msGameservers  2223.5  117,03 ms



*Total ping time is* *14260.75 ms* *138,45 ms**Packet loss 2,06 %* 


*Test History(Last 10 results)*

*Spoiler:*





Τετάρτη 12-01-2011 and time 22:12:47-Total ping time in ms is 14260.75Τετάρτη 12-01-2011 and time 20:31:29-Total ping time in ms is 13462.25Τετάρτη 12-01-2011 and time 20:12:59-Total ping time in ms is 14120.25Τρίτη 11-01-2011 and time 15:19:24-Total ping time in ms is 14397.25Δευτέρα 10-01-2011 and time 20:27:38-Total ping time in ms is 13697.25Δευτέρα 10-01-2011 and time 20:22:20-Total ping time in ms is 13874Δευτέρα 10-01-2011 and time 17:00:38-Total ping time in ms is 14440.25Δευτέρα 10-01-2011 and time 16:55:46-Total ping time in ms is 14807.5Κυριακή 09-01-2011 and time 20:25:36-Total ping time in ms is 13818.75Σάββατο 08-01-2011 and time 23:25:28-Total ping time in ms is 14133.75




Speedtest results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





Test date and time is Τετάρτη 12-01-2011 and time 22:14:29Free Fr   0,91Mirrorservice   0,88Apple   1,60Nvidia   1,48Microsoft   0,92LeaseWeb   1,50ServerBoost   1,34ThinkBroadband   0,09Cachefly   0,68Ovh   1,09UoCrete   1,75Forthnet   0,60Otenet   1,23RootBSD   0,39



Detailed results for multihosts(Line capacity)

*Spoiler:*





 Host list by Someonefromhellftp://ftp.free.fr/ 0.3 MB/sftp://ftp.ovh.net/ 0.2 MB/sftp://ftp.hosteurope.de/ 0.15 MB/sftp://mirror.leaseweb.com/ 0.3 MB/sftp://ftp.sunet.se/ 0.2 MB/sftp://ftp.ukc.mirrorservice.org/ 0.15 MB/sftp://ftp.uni-kl.de/ 0.2 MB/sftp://ftp.funet.fi/ 0.25 MB/sftp://ftp5.gwdg.de/ 0 MB/sftp://mirror.sov.uk.goscomb.net/ 0.1 MB/s



*Average speed for 14 hosts*  1,03 MB/s  8 Mbps *Line speed for 10 hosts (Line Capacity)*  1,85 MB/s  15 Mbps

----------


## matelas

*ISP : OTEnet S.A. - IP 85.73. xxxxx - BBRAS 80.106.108.54 - Network   85.73.0.0/16* *Network Advertised via * *OTEGlobe Backbone AS*Test date and time is Τετάρτη 12-01-2011 and time 22:24:27 - script ver 1.1 i download*Microsoft Windows 7 Ultimate        - 2 Threads(2 CPUs), List by Someonefromhell, v0.52* * resolve in 60.7017 ms - NIC Σύνδεση δικτύου Intel(R) PRO/1000 PL 100 Mbps**Time to fetch webpage 1,07 seconds - Upload speed:  706.00 kb/s - Fast Path* 
prepend info

*Spoiler:*





 no prepending




Ping results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





*MOS (mean opinion score), is scaled from 5=best to 1=worst*
*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  15 ms  0 %  -1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Wind  15.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  A  UP  4,40On Telecoms  14.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Vivodi  15 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Forthnet  14.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40OTE  14.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Netone  15 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40NTUA@GRNET  14 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Vodafone  14.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,40Orange Business Hellas  14.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,40Verizon Hellas  123 ms  0 %  -4 ms  C  UP  4,34Cyta Hellas  15.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  A  UP  4,39*Total ping time is*  285 ms     




*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





DE-CIX  57.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37AMS-IX  69.25 ms  0 %  -3 ms  B  DOWN  4,37LINX  60.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  DOWN  4,37NL-IX  69.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,37RIPN@MSK-IX  116.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,34ESPANIX  92 ms  0 %  3 ms  C  UP  4,35MIX  92.75 ms  0 %  -2 ms  C  DOWN  4,36PANAP  71.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Akamai  12.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Cachefly  60.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Google CDN  13.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Yahoo US  145.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,32AT&T US  157.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  DOWN  4,30Global Crossing US  152 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  UP  4,30Level 3 US  192 ms  0 %  -3 ms  D  UP  4,22Telia US  143.75 ms  0 %  -5 ms  D  DOWN  4,33Qwest US  162 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,29Tata Communications US  200.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  E  DOWN  4,18Verizon US  145 ms  0 %  -2 ms  D  DOWN  4,32Savvis US  162.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,28America Online Transit Data Network US  145 ms  0 %  7 ms  D  DOWN  4,30Cogent Communications US  136.5 ms  0 %  3 ms  D  UP  4,32Hurricane Electric US  210.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  DOWN  4,13AboveNet US  194.75 ms  0 %  -7 ms  D  UP  4,23XO Communications US  211.75 ms  0 %  4 ms  E  DOWN  4,11Sprint Nextel US  147 ms  0 %  -57 ms  D  DOWN  4,39Allstream US  195 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,18TW Telecom US  199.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  DOWN  4,18Deutche Telecom Germany  84 ms  0 %  -2 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Global Crossing Germany  73.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Cogent Germany  148.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,37Telia Germany  83.75 ms  0 %  4 ms  C  UP  4,35Level 3 Germany  74.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,36Tata Communications Germany  66.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Savvis Germany  69 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Cable&Wireless Germany  93 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  DOWN  4,35PCCW Germany  66.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  B  DOWN  4,37NTT Communications UK  61.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37America Online Transit Data Network UK  63.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37Tinet UK  65.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37GEANT UK  68 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37British Telecom UK  64.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Hurricane Electric UK  68.75 ms  0 %  3 ms  B  UP  4,36Tinet Netherlands  70.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37AboveNet Netherlands  76.5 ms  0 %  -19 ms  C  UP  4,38Wanadoo Netherlands  69 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37GEANT Netherlands  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00Opentransit France  95 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,35Sprint Nextel France  67.5 ms  0 %  4 ms  B  UP  4,36Seabone Italy  112.75 ms  0 %  5 ms  C  DOWN  4,34Infostrada Italy  85.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Telstra Australia  396.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  F  DOWN  3,34Optus Australia  350.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  F  DOWN  3,57NTT Communicatons Japan  338.75 ms  0 %  -47 ms  F  UP  4,01AboveNet Japan  328 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  UP  3,66Verizon Chech  73.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37ChinaNet China  356.5 ms  0 %  -5 ms  F  DOWN  3,58PCCW Hong Kong  341 ms  0 %  3 ms  F  DOWN  3,57Pacnet Signapore  383 ms  0 %  -4 ms  F  UP  3,44Isnet South Africa  234.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  E  UP  4,04Maxnet New Zealand  335.5 ms  0 %  15 ms  F  UP  3,48Bell Canada  155.75 ms  0 %  -2 ms  D  DOWN  4,31Leaseweb Netherlands  71.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37The Planet US  167.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,27Softlayer US  194.75 ms  0 %  -2 ms  D  DOWN  4,20Dreamhost US  193.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,19Rackspace US  142.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,32Serverloft Germany  60.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,37Host-Europe Germany  61 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Hetzner Germany  68.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37OVH  72.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,36*Total ping time is*  9669.25 ms     




*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGI Italy  92.75 ms  0 %  -4 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Fastweb Italy  82.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  DOWN  4,36NGZ-Server Germany  61.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37K-Play Germany  58.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37GC-Server Germany  76.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36247CS Germany  61 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Esport-Servers Germany  74.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,36LB-Server Germany  75 ms  0 %  -4 ms  B  DOWN  4,37G-Portal Germany  85.25 ms  0 %  5 ms  C  UP  4,35Jolt UK  64.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Multiplay UK  61.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  B  UP  4,37ServerFFS Netherlands  70.75 ms  0 %  3 ms  B  UP  4,36GS-NET Netherlands  78 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36Clanhost Netherlands  71.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37RDSNET Romania  97 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Dataplex Hungary  82.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36EA US  248 ms  0 %  -14 ms  E  DOWN  4,10Valve US  209 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  DOWN  4,14Gameservers US  156.5 ms  0 %  4 ms  D  DOWN  4,28Bigpoint Germany  62.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37*Total ping time is*  1869.5 ms     



*Total ping time is* *11823.75 ms*  13  36  18  21  6  8Greek servers  285  25,91 msInternational servers  9669.25  138,13 msGameservers  1869.5  98,39 ms



*Total ping time is* *11823.75 ms* *114,79 ms**Packet loss 1,03 %* 


*Test History(Last 10 results)*

*Spoiler:*





Τετάρτη 12-01-2011 and time 22:24:27-Total ping time in ms is 11823.75Τετάρτη 12-01-2011 and time 22:09:16-Total ping time in ms is 13344.25Σάββατο 08-01-2011 and time 22:40:37-Total ping time in ms is 12094.5Παρασκευή 07-01-2011 and time 14:50:13-Total ping time in ms is 12285.25Τετάρτη 22-12-2010 and time 17:23:20-Total ping time in ms is 13821Τρίτη 21-12-2010 and time 16:04:42-Total ping time in ms is 12298.5Κυριακή 19-12-2010 and time 20:21:50-Total ping time in ms is 12413.5Κυρ




Speedtest results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





Test date and time is Τετάρτη 12-01-2011 and time 22:26:07Free Fr   0,53Mirrorservice   0,39Apple   0,57Nvidia   0,04Microsoft   0,48LeaseWeb   0,52ServerBoost   0,53ThinkBroadband   0,21Cachefly   0,54Ovh   0,47UoCrete   0,56Forthnet   0,58Otenet   0,58RootBSD   0,31



Detailed results for multihosts(Line capacity)

*Spoiler:*





 Host list by Someonefromhellftp://ftp.free.fr/ 0 MB/sftp://ftp.ovh.net/ 0.1 MB/sftp://ftp.hosteurope.de/ 0.05 MB/sftp://mirror.leaseweb.com/ 0.05 MB/sftp://ftp.sunet.se/ 0.05 MB/sftp://ftp.ukc.mirrorservice.org/ 0.05 MB/sftp://ftp.uni-kl.de/ 0.05 MB/sftp://ftp.funet.fi/ 0.05 MB/sftp://ftp5.gwdg.de/ 0 MB/sftp://mirror.sov.uk.goscomb.net/ 0 MB/s



*Average speed for 14 hosts*  0,45 MB/s  4 Mbps *Line speed for 10 hosts (Line Capacity)*  0,40 MB/s  3 Mbps


Κάτι δεν μου αρέσει στα pings με Ευρώπη (?).

----------


## andreyas

:Cool: Hostlist version  201012071558 by Someonefromhell, v0.52  Host OS & no. of CPUs  Windows XP x86 - 2 CPU cores BBRAS  bbras-llu-kln-21L0.forthnet.gr [194.219.231.83]  WAN IP  193.92.xxx.xxx ISP & network  FORTHnet - 193.92.0.0/16  Advertised via  [coming soon!] Test mode  All tests  Total test duration  166.75 sec Pings per host  4  Ping threads  4 Hosts alive  102 / 103  *Avg. latency*  *151.407 msec* Downloads ran for  10 sec each  *Max. speed*  *15.23 Mbps or 1.90 MB/sec* 
   

*Detailed ping results*

*Spoiler:*





*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





On Telecoms  32.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Forthnet  33.00 msec  0.00%   -1.75 msec  B Cyta Hellas  35.00 msec  0.00%  +1.75 msec  B OTE  35.00 msec  0.00%  +4.75 msec  B Hellas Online  37.25 msec  0.00%   -2.50 msec  B NTUA@GRNET  41.00 msec  0.00%  +3.00 msec  B Netone  53.25 msec  0.00%   -10.75 msec  B Vivodi  85.75 msec  0.00%   -1.50 msec  C Vodafone  122.50 msec  0.00%   -5.00 msec  C Wind  128.00 msec  0.00%   -1.25 msec  D Verizon Hellas  145.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D Orange Business Hellas  151.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D *Group sum*  *899.25 msec*    *Group average*  *74.94 msec*  *0.00%*   *B*



*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





GEANT Netherlands  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A Google CDN  31.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B Akamai  49.00 msec  25.00%   -2.33 msec  B Level 3 Germany  81.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Seabone Italy  82.50 msec  0.00%  +1.50 msec  C Tata Communications Germany  83.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C Opentransit France  87.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Global Crossing Germany  88.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C NL-IX  88.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C DE-CIX  92.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C MIX  92.75 msec  0.00%   -1.50 msec  C NTT Communications UK  93.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C AboveNet Netherlands  93.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C AMS-IX  94.00 msec  0.00%   -6.75 msec  C Leaseweb Netherlands  95.00 msec  0.00%   -6.50 msec  C Wanadoo Netherlands  96.25 msec  0.00%   -2.50 msec  C LINX  97.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C America Online Transit Data Network UK  98.50 msec  0.00%   -1.25 msec  C Tinet UK  101.25 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  C Cachefly  101.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C British Telecom UK  101.50 msec  0.00%   -4.25 msec  C Hetzner Germany  102.75 msec  0.00%  +9.75 msec  C PANAP  104.75 msec  0.00%  +10.00 msec  C Cable&Wireless Germany  106.00 msec  0.00%  +4.75 msec  C Savvis Germany  106.50 msec  0.00%  +3.50 msec  C Sprint Nextel France  107.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C GEANT UK  107.75 msec  0.00%  +1.50 msec  C Tinet Netherlands  108.75 msec  0.00%   -10.25 msec  C Host-Europe Germany  109.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C PCCW Germany  110.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C Infostrada Italy  113.75 msec  0.00%   -6.00 msec  C ESPANIX  114.25 msec  0.00%   -6.50 msec  C Telia Germany  114.75 msec  0.00%   -24.50 msec  C Hurricane Electric UK  116.50 msec  0.00%  +5.75 msec  C Serverloft Germany  117.50 msec  0.00%  +23.75 msec  C Deutche Telecom Germany  118.75 msec  0.00%  +8.50 msec  C Verizon Chech  121.75 msec  0.00%  +6.75 msec  C Cogent Germany  125.00 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  D RIPN@MSK-IX  160.00 msec  0.00%  +2.00 msec  D Sprint Nextel US  167.75 msec  0.00%  +3.25 msec  D Telia US  174.00 msec  0.00%  +1.50 msec  D Yahoo US  175.75 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  D America Online Transit Data Network US  177.00 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  D Cogent Communications US  178.25 msec  0.00%   -2.75 msec  D Rackspace US  180.50 msec  0.00%  +5.25 msec  D OVH  187.25 msec  0.00%  +8.25 msec  D Global Crossing US  189.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D Savvis US  194.75 msec  0.00%   -1.75 msec  D AT&T US  195.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D Allstream US  200.00 msec  0.00%  +7.25 msec  E The Planet US  204.25 msec  0.00%   -2.50 msec  E Verizon US  204.50 msec  0.00%   -17.00 msec  E Level 3 US  206.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  E Softlayer US  216.25 msec  0.00%  +5.25 msec  E Qwest US  221.50 msec  0.00%   -3.50 msec  E TW Telecom US  224.75 msec  0.00%   -4.75 msec  E Hurricane Electric US  245.75 msec  0.00%   -2.50 msec  E Tata Communications US  247.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E AboveNet US  253.50 msec  0.00%   -15.75 msec  F XO Communications US  265.00 msec  0.00%  +1.50 msec  F Bell Canada  266.75 msec  0.00%  +20.00 msec  F Dreamhost US  310.50 msec  0.00%   -50.00 msec  F AboveNet Japan  372.00 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  F Maxnet New Zealand  373.00 msec  0.00%   -2.50 msec  F Optus Australia  382.50 msec  0.00%  +3.25 msec  F Isnet South Africa  383.25 msec  0.00%  +22.00 msec  F Telstra Australia  387.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F PCCW Hong Kong  391.00 msec  0.00%   -32.25 msec  F Pacnet Signapore  398.25 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  F NTT Communicatons Japan  416.75 msec  0.00%  +32.50 msec  F ChinaNet China  423.25 msec  0.00%  +13.75 msec  F *Group sum*  *12230.50 msec*    *Group average*  *174.72 msec*  *0.36%*   *D*



*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGZ-Server Germany  81.25 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  C Esport-Servers Germany  82.25 msec  0.00%  +3.50 msec  C GS-NET Netherlands  84.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C G-Portal Germany  84.50 msec  0.00%  +4.25 msec  C LB-Server Germany  86.50 msec  0.00%  +1.75 msec  C ServerFFS Netherlands  86.50 msec  0.00%  +1.50 msec  C NGI Italy  88.50 msec  0.00%  +3.00 msec  C K-Play Germany  92.00 msec  0.00%  +11.25 msec  C 247CS Germany  92.25 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  C Clanhost Netherlands  92.50 msec  0.00%   -8.25 msec  C Bigpoint Germany  96.50 msec  0.00%   -6.75 msec  C Dataplex Hungary  99.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Jolt UK  101.75 msec  0.00%   -6.25 msec  C GC-Server Germany  101.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C Fastweb Italy  108.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C RDSNET Romania  108.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C Multiplay UK  132.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Gameservers US  204.25 msec  0.00%   -5.50 msec  E EA US  220.75 msec  0.00%  +12.00 msec  E Valve US  268.00 msec  0.00%   -7.75 msec  F *Group sum*  *2313.75 msec*    *Group average*  *115.69 msec*  *0.00%*   *C*







........Auto merged post: andreyas πρόσθεσε 18 λεπτά και 35 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

*ISP : FORTHnet SA - IP 193.92 xxxxx - BBRAS 194.219.231.83 - Network   193.92.0.0/16* *Network Advertised via * *Tinet SpA**Level 3 Communications**TELECOM ITALIA SPARKLE S.p.A.*Test date and time is Πέμπτη 13-01-2011 and time 00:10:32 - script ver 1.1 i download*Microsoft Windows XP Professional   - 2 Threads(2 CPUs), List by Someonefromhell, v0.52* *        DNS Server: 193.92.3.11 resolve in 2.724 ms - NIC Intel(R) PRO/1000 PL Network Connection - Packet Scheduler Miniport 0 Mbps**Time to fetch webpage 2,34 seconds - Upload speed:  390.00 kb/s - Interleaved* 
prepend info

*Spoiler:*





3257 1241 12419304 3257 1241 12416881 3257 1241 1241





Ping results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





*MOS (mean opinion score), is scaled from 5=best to 1=worst*
*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  30 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,39Wind  125 ms  0 %  3 ms  C  UP  4,33On Telecoms  30 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,39Vivodi  30.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  DOWN  4,39Forthnet  29.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  UP  4,39OTE  30.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,39Netone  32.25 ms  0 %  -3 ms  B  UP  4,39NTUA@GRNET  29.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,39Vodafone  203.75 ms  0 %  -216 ms  E  UP  4,49Orange Business Hellas  140.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  DOWN  4,32Verizon Hellas  148.75 ms  0 %  -12 ms  D  UP  4,33Cyta Hellas  30.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,39*Total ping time is*  860.5 ms     




*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





DE-CIX  84.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36AMS-IX  94.75 ms  0 %  33 ms  C  UP  4,29LINX  93 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35NL-IX  83.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36RIPN@MSK-IX  153.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  DOWN  4,30ESPANIX  104.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35MIX  83.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36PANAP  85 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Akamai  45.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Cachefly  94.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35Google CDN  29 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,39Yahoo US  171.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,26AT&T US  192 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,20Global Crossing US  180.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,23Level 3 US  203.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  DOWN  4,16Telia US  165.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,28Qwest US  215 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  DOWN  4,12Tata Communications US  214.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  E  DOWN  4,11Verizon US  175.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,25Savvis US  193 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,19America Online Transit Data Network US  166.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,27Cogent Communications US  172.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,25Hurricane Electric US  238.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  UP  4,04AboveNet US  237.5 ms  0 %  10 ms  E  UP  3,96XO Communications US  251.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  DOWN  3,98Sprint Nextel US  169 ms  0 %  22 ms  D  UP  4,13Allstream US  188.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,21TW Telecom US  214.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  UP  4,12Deutche Telecom Germany  125.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,33Global Crossing Germany  76.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Cogent Germany  113.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,34Telia Germany  79.25 ms  0 %  -14 ms  C  DOWN  4,38Level 3 Germany  79.75 ms  0 %  3 ms  C  UP  4,36Tata Communications Germany  76.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36Savvis Germany  97 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Cable&Wireless Germany  99.25 ms  0 %  -2 ms  C  UP  4,35PCCW Germany  102.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,35NTT Communications UK  87.75 ms  0 %  -3 ms  C  DOWN  4,36America Online Transit Data Network UK  88.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,36Tinet UK  95.75 ms  0 %  3 ms  C  DOWN  4,35GEANT UK  92.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,35British Telecom UK  89.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,35Hurricane Electric UK  109.5 ms  0 %  4 ms  C  DOWN  4,34Tinet Netherlands  95 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35AboveNet Netherlands  102.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  UP  4,35Wanadoo Netherlands  93 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,35GEANT Netherlands  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00Opentransit France  85.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36Sprint Nextel France  106.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,34Seabone Italy  80.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36Infostrada Italy  98.75 ms  0 %  -6 ms  C  UP  4,36Telstra Australia  380.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  DOWN  3,40Optus Australia  378.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  F  UP  3,40NTT Communicatons Japan  362.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  F  UP  3,52AboveNet Japan  362.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  UP  3,50Verizon Chech  83.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36ChinaNet China  396 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  UP  3,33PCCW Hong Kong  315.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  F  UP  3,70Pacnet Signapore  396 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  UP  3,33Isnet South Africa  339 ms  0 %  -2 ms  F  UP  3,63Maxnet New Zealand  485.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  F  UP  2,85Bell Canada  231 ms  0 %  -2 ms  E  DOWN  4,08Leaseweb Netherlands  83 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36The Planet US  198.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  D  DOWN  4,19Softlayer US  211 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  DOWN  4,13Dreamhost US  239.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  DOWN  4,03Rackspace US  195 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,19Serverloft Germany  79 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Host-Europe Germany  108.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,34Hetzner Germany  78.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36OVH  98.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,35*Total ping time is*  11399.25 ms     




*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGI Italy  85.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Fastweb Italy  85.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36NGZ-Server Germany  60.5 ms  25 %   1 ms  B  DOWN  1,56K-Play Germany  78 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36GC-Server Germany  87.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  DOWN  4,35247CS Germany  79.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36Esport-Servers Germany  76 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36LB-Server Germany  81.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  DOWN  4,36G-Portal Germany  76 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Jolt UK  88 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Multiplay UK  130 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,33ServerFFS Netherlands  84.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36GS-NET Netherlands  83.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Clanhost Netherlands  83.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36RDSNET Romania  108 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,34Dataplex Hungary  91.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,35EA US  199.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  DOWN  4,18Valve US  251.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  DOWN  3,98Gameservers US  174.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,25Bigpoint Germany  83.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36*Total ping time is*  2086.75 ms     



*Total ping time is* *14346.5 ms*  5  6  51  19  10  11Greek servers  860.5  78,23 msInternational servers  11399.25  162,85 msGameservers  2086.75  109,83 ms



*Total ping time is* *14346.5 ms* *139,29 ms**Packet loss 1,29 %* 


*Test History(Last 10 results)*

*Spoiler:*





Πέμπτη 13-01-2011 and time 00:10:32-Total ping time in ms is 14346.5Τετάρτη 12-01-2011 and time 23:58:15-Total ping time in ms is 14048.5Τρίτη 04-01-2011 and time 15:46:27-Total ping time in ms is 18521Δευτέρα 03-01-2011 and time 15:39:16-Total ping time in ms is 17543Κυριακή 02-01-2011 and time 15:10:28-Total ping time in ms is 14839.25Κυριακή 02-01-2011 and time 15:01:27-Total ping time in ms is 14628.75Σάββατο 25-12-2010 and time 13:26:22-Total ping time in ms is 15027.5Τρίτη 21-12-2010 and time 20:24:40-Total ping time in ms is 14623.75Σάββατο 18-12-2010 and time 14:32:21-Total ping time in ms is 14293.75Τ




Speedtest results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





Test date and time is Πέμπτη 13-01-2011 and time 00:12:08Free Fr   1,77Mirrorservice   0,64Apple   0,61Nvidia   0,17Microsoft   0,18LeaseWeb   0,66ServerBoost   0,99ThinkBroadband   0,28Cachefly   0,76Ovh   0,10UoCrete   1,88Forthnet   1,70Otenet   1,85RootBSD   0,02



Detailed results for multihosts(Line capacity)

*Spoiler:*





 Host list by Someonefromhellftp://ftp.free.fr/ 0.3 MB/sftp://ftp.ovh.net/ 0.2 MB/sftp://ftp.hosteurope.de/ 0.2 MB/sftp://mirror.leaseweb.com/ 0.1 MB/sftp://ftp.sunet.se/ 0.15 MB/sftp://ftp.ukc.mirrorservice.org/ 0.15 MB/sftp://ftp.uni-kl.de/ 0.4 MB/sftp://ftp.funet.fi/ 0.1 MB/sftp://ftp5.gwdg.de/ 0.15 MB/sftp://mirror.sov.uk.goscomb.net/ 0.05 MB/s



*Average speed for 14 hosts*  0,83 MB/s  7 Mbps *Line speed for 10 hosts (Line Capacity)*  1,80 MB/s  14 Mbps

----------


## prodromosfan

*ISP : Net One SA - IP 77.83. xxxxx - BBRAS 977.83.12.253 - Network   77.83.0.0/16* *Network Advertised via * *TELECOM ITALIA SPARKLE S.p.A.*Test date and time is Πέμπτη 13-01-2011 and time 08:49:08 - script ver 1.1 i download*Microsoft Windows XP Professional   - 2 Threads(2 CPUs), List by Someonefromhell, v0.52* * resolve in 282.2704 ms - NIC     0 Mbps**Time to fetch webpage 1,37 seconds - Upload speed:  330.00 kb/s - Interleaved* 
prepend info

*Spoiler:*





 no prepending




Ping results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





*MOS (mean opinion score), is scaled from 5=best to 1=worst*
*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  22 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,39Wind  21.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  A  UP  4,39On Telecoms  22.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,39Vivodi  21.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  UP  4,39Forthnet  36.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,39OTE  21.75 ms  0 %  3 ms  A  UP  4,39Netone  19.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  UP  4,39NTUA@GRNET  20.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,39Vodafone  121.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,34Orange Business Hellas  140.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  DOWN  4,33Verizon Hellas  139 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,33Cyta Hellas  21.75 ms  0 %  -2 ms  A  UP  4,40*Total ping time is*  609.75 ms     




*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





DE-CIX  80.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36AMS-IX  81.75 ms  0 %  13 ms  C  UP  4,35LINX  80.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36NL-IX  90.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,36RIPN@MSK-IX  127.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  UP  4,33ESPANIX  90.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36MIX  77 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36PANAP  77 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36Akamai  39 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,38Cachefly  78.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Google CDN  38.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,38Yahoo US  152.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,31AT&T US  171 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,27Global Crossing US  172.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,25Level 3 US  192 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  DOWN  4,20Telia US  171.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,27Qwest US  186.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  UP  4,20Tata Communications US  198.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,18Verizon US  161 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,28Savvis US  191.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,19America Online Transit Data Network US  195.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,18Cogent Communications US  193 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,19Hurricane Electric US  232 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  DOWN  4,06AboveNet US  231.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  UP  4,05XO Communications US  232.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  E  UP  4,05Sprint Nextel US  170.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,26Allstream US  175.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,24TW Telecom US  223.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  DOWN  4,08Deutche Telecom Germany  92.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,36Global Crossing Germany  68 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  UP  4,37Cogent Germany  80.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36Telia Germany  94.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,35Level 3 Germany  84.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36Tata Communications Germany  90.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,35Savvis Germany  67.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  UP  4,37Cable&Wireless Germany  74.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,36PCCW Germany  114.5 ms  0 %  -138 ms  C  UP  4,47NTT Communications UK  105.75 ms  0 %  7 ms  C  UP  4,34America Online Transit Data Network UK  88.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,36Tinet UK  84.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36GEANT UK  102 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,35British Telecom UK  82.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36Hurricane Electric UK  100.25 ms  0 %  -2 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Tinet Netherlands  96.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35AboveNet Netherlands  88 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Wanadoo Netherlands  98.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35GEANT Netherlands  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00Opentransit France  96.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,35Sprint Nextel France  80.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36Seabone Italy  53.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,38Infostrada Italy  50.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Telstra Australia  360.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  UP  3,50Optus Australia  418.5 ms  0 %  3 ms  F  DOWN  3,19NTT Communicatons Japan  361.25 ms  0 %  6 ms  F  DOWN  3,45AboveNet Japan  361 ms  0 %  2 ms  F  UP  3,49Verizon Chech  98.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35ChinaNet China  385 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  UP  3,39PCCW Hong Kong  298 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  UP  3,80Pacnet Signapore  391.75 ms  0 %  3 ms  F  UP  3,33Isnet South Africa  346.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  F  DOWN  3,59Maxnet New Zealand  362.25 ms  0 %  -5 ms  F  UP  3,55Bell Canada  164.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,29Leaseweb Netherlands  77 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36The Planet US  207.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  DOWN  4,14Softlayer US  206.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  DOWN  4,14Dreamhost US  218 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  DOWN  4,11Rackspace US  175 ms  0 %  3 ms  D  UP  4,23Serverloft Germany  99.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Host-Europe Germany  82.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36Hetzner Germany  80.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36OVH  83.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36*Total ping time is*  10781.5 ms     




*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGI Italy  70 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37Fastweb Italy  57.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,38NGZ-Server Germany  70.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37K-Play Germany  90 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36GC-Server Germany  93.25 ms  0 %  -3 ms  C  UP  4,36247CS Germany  81 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36Esport-Servers Germany  83 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36LB-Server Germany  74 ms  0 %  -2 ms  B  UP  4,37G-Portal Germany  75.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Jolt UK  93.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Multiplay UK  101.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35ServerFFS Netherlands  95.5 ms  0 %  3 ms  C  UP  4,35GS-NET Netherlands  100.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  UP  4,35Clanhost Netherlands  87.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36RDSNET Romania  126 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,33Dataplex Hungary  95.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,35EA US  202.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  DOWN  4,16Valve US  237.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  UP  4,04Gameservers US  152 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,31Bigpoint Germany  82 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36*Total ping time is*  2068 ms     



*Total ping time is* *13459.25 ms*  8  12  44  20  9  9Greek servers  609.75  55,43 msInternational servers  10781.5  154,02 msGameservers  2068  108,84 ms



*Total ping time is* *13459.25 ms* *130,67 ms**Packet loss 1,03 %* 


*Test History(Last 10 results)*

*Spoiler:*





Πέμπτη 13-01-2011 and time 08:49:08-Total ping time in ms is 13459.25Τετάρτη 12-01-2011 and time 08:46:45-Total ping time in ms is 13325.75Δευτέρα 10-01-2011 and time 11:05:37-Total ping time in ms is 13579Πέμπτη 30-12-2010 and time 21:34:56-Total ping time in ms is 13554Πέμπτη 30-12-2010 and time 08:50:16-Total ping time in ms is 13507.5Πέμπτη 23-12-2010 and time 09:46:12-Total ping time in ms is 13409.5Τρίτη 21-12-2010 and time 08:48:14-Total ping time in ms is 13454.25Πέμπτη 16-12-2010 and time 14:23:00-Total ping time in ms is 13647.5Πέμπτη 16-12-2010 and time 08:49:00-Total ping time in ms is 13693Τετάρτη 15-12-2010 and time 22:30:24-Total ping time in ms is 22779




Speedtest results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





Test date and time is Πέμπτη 13-01-2011 and time 08:51:08Free Fr   0,68Mirrorservice   0,29Apple   1,03Nvidia   1,17Microsoft   1,17LeaseWeb   0,87ServerBoost   0,42ThinkBroadband   0,63Cachefly   0,66Ovh   0,61UoCrete   1,56Forthnet   1,66Otenet   1,79RootBSD   0,26



Detailed results for multihosts(Line capacity)

*Spoiler:*





 Host list by Someonefromhellftp://ftp.free.fr/ 0.2 MB/sftp://ftp.ovh.net/ 0.15 MB/sftp://ftp.hosteurope.de/ 0.15 MB/sftp://mirror.leaseweb.com/ 0.2 MB/sftp://ftp.sunet.se/ 0.15 MB/sftp://ftp.ukc.mirrorservice.org/ 0.1 MB/sftp://ftp.uni-kl.de/ 0.2 MB/sftp://ftp.funet.fi/ 0.05 MB/sftp://ftp5.gwdg.de/ 0.15 MB/sftp://mirror.sov.uk.goscomb.net/ 0.05 MB/s



*Average speed for 14 hosts*  0,91 MB/s  7 Mbps *Line speed for 10 hosts (Line Capacity)*  1,40 MB/s  11 Mbps

----------


## MaFiOzOs_GR

Hostlist version  201012071558 by Someonefromhell, v0.52  Host OS & no. of CPUs  Windows 7 x64 - 2 CPU cores BBRAS  loopback2004.med01.dsl.hol.gr [62.38.0.170]  WAN IP  89.210.xxx.xxx ISP & network  Hellas OnLine Electronic Communications S.A. - 89.210.0.0/16  Advertised via  [coming soon!] Test mode  All tests  Total test duration  174.164 sec Pings per host  4  Ping threads  4 Hosts alive  99 / 103  *Avg. latency*  *155.124 msec* Downloads ran for  10 sec each  *Max. speed*  *8.16 Mbps or 1.02 MB/sec* 
   

*Detailed ping results*

*Spoiler:*





*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  28.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  A Orange Business Hellas  28.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  A Vivodi  29.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  A Forthnet  30.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B OTE  30.50 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  B NTUA@GRNET  30.75 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  B Vodafone  31.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B Cyta Hellas  31.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B Netone  31.25 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  B Wind  31.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B On Telecoms  34.00 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  B Verizon Hellas  161.00 msec  0.00%   -1.00 msec  D *Group sum*  *497.75 msec*    *Group average*  *41.48 msec*  *0.00%*   *B*



*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





GEANT Netherlands  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A Opentransit France  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A Leaseweb Netherlands  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A Tata Communications Germany  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A Google CDN  28.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  A Akamai  30.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Seabone Italy  63.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B GEANT UK  91.75 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  C Cachefly  92.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C DE-CIX  99.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C America Online Transit Data Network UK  100.75 msec  0.00%  +2.25 msec  C AboveNet Netherlands  102.25 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  C Tinet UK  104.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C OVH  104.33 msec  25.00%  +0.33 msec  C Serverloft Germany  105.25 msec  0.00%   -2.50 msec  C Wanadoo Netherlands  105.75 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  C Savvis Germany  106.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C LINX  106.50 msec  0.00%  +1.50 msec  C Sprint Nextel France  108.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C Telia Germany  112.25 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  C Hurricane Electric UK  113.75 msec  0.00%  +4.00 msec  C PANAP  113.75 msec  0.00%   -2.25 msec  C MIX  116.75 msec  0.00%   -1.00 msec  C AMS-IX  117.25 msec  0.00%   -6.25 msec  C Cable&Wireless Germany  117.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C Level 3 Germany  118.75 msec  0.00%  +2.75 msec  C Hetzner Germany  119.25 msec  0.00%  +1.75 msec  C Host-Europe Germany  122.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C British Telecom UK  123.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Tinet Netherlands  123.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C NL-IX  126.00 msec  0.00%  +1.50 msec  D Infostrada Italy  126.50 msec  0.00%  +7.00 msec  D Verizon Chech  128.25 msec  0.00%  +1.50 msec  D NTT Communications UK  130.75 msec  0.00%  +3.75 msec  D ESPANIX  135.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Deutche Telecom Germany  135.75 msec  0.00%   -1.25 msec  D PCCW Germany  144.00 msec  0.00%   -1.75 msec  D Global Crossing Germany  151.00 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  D RIPN@MSK-IX  163.25 msec  0.00%  +1.50 msec  D Yahoo US  169.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Sprint Nextel US  173.25 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  D America Online Transit Data Network US  175.25 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  D Verizon US  178.25 msec  0.00%   -1.75 msec  D Rackspace US  181.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D Cogent Germany  190.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Telia US  196.00 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  D Savvis US  198.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D Allstream US  200.00 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  E AT&T US  202.25 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  E Qwest US  203.00 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  E Cogent Communications US  204.67 msec  25.00%  +0.67 msec  E Global Crossing US  208.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E The Planet US  212.75 msec  0.00%   -1.50 msec  E Softlayer US  213.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  E Dreamhost US  227.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E TW Telecom US  228.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  E AboveNet US  229.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E Level 3 US  232.00 msec  0.00%   -1.00 msec  E Bell Canada  239.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Tata Communications US  241.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  E XO Communications US  243.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Hurricane Electric US  250.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F PCCW Hong Kong  328.25 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  F Isnet South Africa  344.25 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  F NTT Communicatons Japan  363.00 msec  0.00%  +5.50 msec  F AboveNet Japan  376.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  F ChinaNet China  381.75 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  F Maxnet New Zealand  394.50 msec  0.00%  +1.50 msec  F Pacnet Signapore  406.75 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  F Telstra Australia  415.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  F Optus Australia  423.25 msec  0.00%  +1.50 msec  F *Group sum*  *12120.00 msec*    *Group average*  *180.90 msec*  *0.75%*   *D*



*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Esport-Servers Germany  95.25 msec  0.00%  +3.50 msec  C ServerFFS Netherlands  95.75 msec  0.00%  +2.25 msec  C Bigpoint Germany  97.75 msec  0.00%  +1.75 msec  C NGZ-Server Germany  97.75 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  C LB-Server Germany  98.50 msec  0.00%   -2.50 msec  C Jolt UK  111.50 msec  0.00%   -3.00 msec  C Clanhost Netherlands  112.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C GS-NET Netherlands  114.00 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  C G-Portal Germany  120.50 msec  0.00%   -2.00 msec  C NGI Italy  124.00 msec  0.00%   -2.00 msec  C K-Play Germany  125.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D RDSNET Romania  132.75 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  D Fastweb Italy  135.25 msec  0.00%   -3.00 msec  D Dataplex Hungary  135.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D 247CS Germany  153.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D GC-Server Germany  166.00 msec  0.00%   -1.50 msec  D Multiplay UK  172.75 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  D Gameservers US  172.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D EA US  204.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  E Valve US  274.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F *Group sum*  *2739.50 msec*    *Group average*  *136.97 msec*  *0.00%*   *D*

----------


## thanoolhs

*ISP : TEI Halkis - IP 83.212 xxxxx - BBRAS 83.212.27.202 - Network   83.212.0.0/16* *Network Advertised via * *The GEANT IP Service**INET-People Provider Services**RIPE Network Coordination Centre*Test date and time is Πέμπτη 13-01-2011 and time 20:32:56 - script ver 1.1 i download*Microsoft Windows 7 Ultimate        - 2 Threads(8 CPUs), List by Someonefromhell, v0.52* *   DNS Server: 192.168.1.1 resolve in 58.5013 ms - NIC Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller #2 100 Mbps**Time to fetch webpage 1,83 seconds - Upload speed:  792.00 kb/s - Fast Path* 
prepend info

*Spoiler:*





 no prepending




Ping results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





*MOS (mean opinion score), is scaled from 5=best to 1=worst*
*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  8 ms  0 %  2 ms  A  UP  4,40Wind  7 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40On Telecoms  7 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Vivodi  7.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,40Forthnet  7 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40OTE  7 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Netone  8.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40NTUA@GRNET  6.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  A  UP  4,40Vodafone  7.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Orange Business Hellas  7.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Verizon Hellas  9.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  A  UP  4,40Cyta Hellas  8.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  A  UP  4,40*Total ping time is*  91 ms     




*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





DE-CIX  68.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37AMS-IX  100.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,35LINX  90.5 ms  0 %  -10 ms  C  DOWN  4,37NL-IX  86.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36RIPN@MSK-IX  117.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,34ESPANIX  100.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35MIX  76.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36PANAP  77.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Akamai  6.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Cachefly  91 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Google CDN  6.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Yahoo US  174.75 ms  0 %  -2 ms  D  UP  4,26AT&T US  176 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,25Global Crossing US  177.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,24Level 3 US  207.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  E  UP  4,15Telia US  145 ms  0 %  4 ms  D  DOWN  4,31Qwest US  210.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  E  UP  4,14Tata Communications US  226.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  E  DOWN  4,09Verizon US  166.75 ms  0 %  -44 ms  D  UP  4,36Savvis US  180.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,23America Online Transit Data Network US  162.25 ms  0 %  -8 ms  D  DOWN  4,32Cogent Communications US  92.75 ms  50 %   3 ms  C  DOWN  2,86Hurricane Electric US  218.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  DOWN  4,11AboveNet US  221.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  UP  4,09XO Communications US  220.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  DOWN  4,09Sprint Nextel US  153.5 ms  0 %  -5 ms  D  DOWN  4,32Allstream US  174 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,25TW Telecom US  214.5 ms  0 %  11 ms  E  UP  4,04Deutche Telecom Germany  83.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Global Crossing Germany  109.5 ms  0 %  131 ms  C  UP  3,46Cogent Germany  253.75 ms  0 %  4 ms  F  DOWN  3,95Telia Germany  56.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Level 3 Germany  114 ms  0 %  4 ms  C  UP  4,34Tata Communications Germany  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00Savvis Germany  73.75 ms  0 %  -2 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Cable&Wireless Germany  75.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,37PCCW Germany  130.5 ms  0 %  168 ms  D  UP  2,97NTT Communications UK  83 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  DOWN  4,36America Online Transit Data Network UK  81.75 ms  0 %  -2 ms  C  UP  4,36Tinet UK  105.75 ms  0 %  9 ms  C  UP  4,34GEANT UK  82 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36British Telecom UK  90 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Hurricane Electric UK  87.5 ms  0 %  8 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Tinet Netherlands  77 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36AboveNet Netherlands  77.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Wanadoo Netherlands  100 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35GEANT Netherlands  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00Opentransit France  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00Sprint Nextel France  70.75 ms  0 %  -4 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Seabone Italy  95.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Infostrada Italy  140.25 ms  0 %  4 ms  D  UP  4,32Telstra Australia  414.75 ms  0 %  -5 ms  F  UP  3,29Optus Australia  377.75 ms  0 %  -2 ms  F  UP  3,44NTT Communicatons Japan  350.5 ms  0 %  -5 ms  F  DOWN  3,60AboveNet Japan  352.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  DOWN  3,54Verizon Chech  179.5 ms  0 %  -31 ms  D  UP  4,34ChinaNet China  328.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  DOWN  3,65PCCW Hong Kong  378.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  DOWN  3,42Pacnet Signapore  412.5 ms  0 %  -4 ms  F  UP  3,29Isnet South Africa  327 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  DOWN  3,67Maxnet New Zealand  360 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  UP  3,51Bell Canada  189.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,20Leaseweb Netherlands  73 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37The Planet US  218.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  UP  4,10Softlayer US  188.75 ms  0 %  -10 ms  D  UP  4,27Dreamhost US  207 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  DOWN  4,15Rackspace US  111.75 ms  25 %   -3 ms  C  DOWN  1,52Serverloft Germany  87 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Host-Europe Germany  97 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35Hetzner Germany  88 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36OVH  76 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36*Total ping time is*  10750.75 ms     




*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGI Italy  77.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36Fastweb Italy  96 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,35NGZ-Server Germany  65.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37K-Play Germany  73.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,36GC-Server Germany  106 ms  0 %  3 ms  C  UP  4,34247CS Germany  97.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35Esport-Servers Germany  83 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36LB-Server Germany  58.5 ms  0 %  5 ms  B  DOWN  4,37G-Portal Germany  81.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Jolt UK  70.75 ms  0 %  3 ms  B  DOWN  4,36Multiplay UK  105.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35ServerFFS Netherlands  101 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,35GS-NET Netherlands  73.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,36Clanhost Netherlands  101.75 ms  0 %  -4 ms  C  UP  4,35RDSNET Romania  85.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Dataplex Hungary  94 ms  0 %  32 ms  C  UP  4,30EA US  200.5 ms  0 %  -18 ms  E  UP  4,28Valve US  334.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  F  UP  3,61Gameservers US  221.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  E  DOWN  4,11Bigpoint Germany  124.25 ms  0 %  51 ms  C  UP  4,08*Total ping time is*  2252.75 ms     



*Total ping time is* *13094.5 ms*  14  10  40  14  11  11Greek servers  91  8,27 msInternational servers  10750.75  153,58 msGameservers  2252.75  118,57 ms



*Total ping time is* *13094.5 ms* *127,13 ms**Packet loss 3,86 %* 


*Test History(Last 10 results)*

*Spoiler:*





Πέμπτη 13-01-2011 and time 20:32:56-Total ping time in ms is 13094.5Κυριακή 09-01-2011 and time 19:54:48-Total ping time in ms is 12969.5Τετάρτη 05-01-2011 and time 15:16:31-Total ping time in ms is 13130.25Τρίτη 04-01-2011 and time 16:41:30-Total ping time in ms is 13148.75Κυριακή 26-12-2010 and time 11:43:55-Total ping time in ms is 12279Σάββατο 25-12-2010 and time 21:39:48-Total ping time in ms is 12373Σάββ

----------


## iakoboss7

*ISP : ON S.A. - IP 92.118 xxxxx - BBRAS equettiedout. - Network   92.118.128.0/17* *Network Advertised via * *Invitel Tavkozlesi Zrt.**Vivodi Telecommunications S.A**Global Crossing Ltd.*Test date and time is Παρασκευή 14-01-2011 and time 08:59:18 - script ver 1.1 i download*Microsoft Windows 7 Ultimate        - 2 Threads(4 CPUs), List by Someonefromhell, v0.52* *   DNS Server: 91.132.4.4 resolve in 12.2869 ms - NIC   0 Mbps**Time to fetch webpage 1,08 seconds - Upload speed:  772.00 kb/s - Fast Path* 
prepend info

*Spoiler:*





3257 12301 41920 419206881 12301 41920 41920





Ping results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





*MOS (mean opinion score), is scaled from 5=best to 1=worst*
*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  6 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Wind  5.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40On Telecoms  5.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Vivodi  6 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,40Forthnet  6 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40OTE  5.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,40Netone  7 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,40NTUA@GRNET  5.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,40Vodafone  6 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Orange Business Hellas  103.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Verizon Hellas  157 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,30Cyta Hellas  72 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37*Total ping time is*  385.75 ms     




*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





DE-CIX  72.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,36AMS-IX  113.5 ms  0 %  -4 ms  C  UP  4,35LINX  79 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36NL-IX  74 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37RIPN@MSK-IX  104.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,35ESPANIX  115 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,34MIX  88.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36PANAP  67 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Akamai  5 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Cachefly  65 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37Google CDN  5.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Yahoo US  143.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  DOWN  4,32AT&T US  185 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,22Global Crossing US  166.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,28Level 3 US  227 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  UP  4,07Telia US  156 ms  0 %  6 ms  D  UP  4,27Qwest US  195.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,19Tata Communications US  243.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  E  UP  4,00Verizon US  169.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,26Savvis US  189.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,21America Online Transit Data Network US  170 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,26Cogent Communications US  172.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,25Hurricane Electric US  217.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  DOWN  4,11AboveNet US  215.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  DOWN  4,12XO Communications US  233.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  UP  4,06Sprint Nextel US  151 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,32Allstream US  184.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,22TW Telecom US  200.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  E  UP  4,16Deutche Telecom Germany  89 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36Global Crossing Germany  90.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,35Cogent Germany  262 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  UP  3,95Telia Germany  78.75 ms  0 %  -3 ms  C  DOWN  4,37Level 3 Germany  118 ms  0 %  8 ms  C  UP  4,33Tata Communications Germany  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00Savvis Germany  105.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  UP  4,34Cable&Wireless Germany  134.25 ms  0 %  28 ms  D  UP  4,20PCCW Germany  98.75 ms  0 %  -28 ms  C  DOWN  4,38NTT Communications UK  90.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36America Online Transit Data Network UK  90.75 ms  0 %  -3 ms  C  UP  4,36Tinet UK  76.25 ms  0 %  -6 ms  C  UP  4,37GEANT UK  90 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36British Telecom UK  65.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Hurricane Electric UK  67.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37Tinet Netherlands  60.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37AboveNet Netherlands  89.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36Wanadoo Netherlands  60 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37GEANT Netherlands  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00Opentransit France  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00Sprint Nextel France  77.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Seabone Italy  38.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Infostrada Italy  74.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,36Telstra Australia  372.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  DOWN  3,45Optus Australia  398 ms  0 %  7 ms  F  UP  3,25NTT Communicatons Japan  361.75 ms  0 %  -31 ms  F  DOWN  3,79AboveNet Japan  365.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  F  DOWN  3,50Verizon Chech  113 ms  0 %  11 ms  C  UP  4,33ChinaNet China  267.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  F  UP  3,93PCCW Hong Kong  406.25 ms  0 %  -37 ms  F  DOWN  3,64Pacnet Signapore  422 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  DOWN  3,19Isnet South Africa  258.25 ms  0 %  -3 ms  F  DOWN  3,98Maxnet New Zealand  408 ms  0 %  2 ms  F  UP  3,25Bell Canada  205.75 ms  0 %  36 ms  E  UP  3,88Leaseweb Netherlands  61 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37The Planet US  187.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,21Softlayer US  198.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,18Dreamhost US  246.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  UP  4,01Rackspace US  197.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  UP  4,17Serverloft Germany  90.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Host-Europe Germany  127.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,33Hetzner Germany  98.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,35OVH  100.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35*Total ping time is*  10755.5 ms     




*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGI Italy  145.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,32Fastweb Italy  100.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35NGZ-Server Germany  59.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37K-Play Germany  56.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37GC-Server Germany  68.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37247CS Germany  55 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Esport-Servers Germany  59.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37LB-Server Germany  63.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37G-Portal Germany  58.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Jolt UK  55 ms  0 %  -2 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Multiplay UK  71 ms  0 %  -36 ms  B  UP  4,40ServerFFS Netherlands  107.25 ms  0 %  67 ms  C  UP  4,03GS-NET Netherlands  66.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Clanhost Netherlands  90.25 ms  0 %  -33 ms  C  DOWN  4,39RDSNET Romania  96.75 ms  0 %  35 ms  C  DOWN  4,27Dataplex Hungary  89.5 ms  0 %  -13 ms  C  DOWN  4,37EA US  220.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  DOWN  4,10Valve US  260.5 ms  0 %  -32 ms  F  DOWN  4,18Gameservers US  138.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,33Bigpoint Germany  63 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37*Total ping time is*  1925.75 ms     



*Total ping time is* *13067 ms*  11  23  27  19  9  11Greek servers  385.75  35,07 msInternational servers  10755.5  153,65 msGameservers  1925.75  101,36 ms



*Total ping time is* *13067 ms* *126,86 ms**Packet loss 3,09 %* 


*Test History(Last 10 results)*

*Spoiler:*





Παρασκευή 14-01-2011 and time 08:59:18-Total ping time in ms is 13067Τετάρτη 12-01-2011 and time 03:57:23-Total ping time in ms is 13185Τετάρτη 12-01-2011 and time 03:53:17-Total ping time in ms is 13285.25Τετάρτη 12-01-2011 and time 03:49:33-Total ping time in ms is 12792Τρίτη 04-01-2011 and time 17:51:07-Total ping time in ms is 15471.75Τρίτη 04-01-2011 and time 01:46:03-Total ping time in ms is 14123.5Κυριακή 02-01-2011 and time 20:25:23-Total ping time in ms is 27821.75Κυριακή 02-01-2011 and time 05:41:34-Total ping time in ms is 12388.5Τετάρτη 29-12-2010 and time 05:12:42-Total ping time in ms is 11516.75Κυριακή 26-12-2010 and time 20:57:58-Total ping time in ms is 12821




Speedtest results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





Test date and time is Παρασκευή 14-01-2011 and time 09:00:44Free Fr   0,71Mirrorservice   0,53Apple   1,92Nvidia   1,70Microsoft   1,00LeaseWeb   1,03ServerBoost   0,84ThinkBroadband   0,87Cachefly   1,02Ovh   0,78UoCrete   1,85Forthnet   1,93Otenet   1,87RootBSD   0,24



Detailed results for multihosts(Line capacity)

*Spoiler:*





 Host list by Someonefromhellftp://ftp.free.fr/ 0.2 MB/sftp://ftp.ovh.net/ 0.2 MB/sftp://ftp.hosteurope.de/ 0.2 MB/sftp://mirror.leaseweb.com/ 0.2 MB/sftp://ftp.sunet.se/ 0.15 MB/sftp://ftp.ukc.mirrorservice.org/ 0.1 MB/sftp://ftp.uni-kl.de/ 0.2 MB/sftp://ftp.funet.fi/ 0.15 MB/sftp://ftp5.gwdg.de/ 0.2 MB/sftp://mirror.sov.uk.goscomb.net/ 0.05 MB/s



*Average speed for 14 hosts*  1,16 MB/s  9 Mbps *Line speed for 10 hosts (Line Capacity)*  1,65 MB/s  13 Mbps

----------


## thanoolhs

*ISP : TEI Halkis - IP 83.212 xxxxx - BBRAS 83.212.27.202 - Network   83.212.0.0/16* *Network Advertised via * *The GEANT IP Service**INET-People Provider Services**RIPE Network Coordination Centre*Test date and time is Παρασκευή 14-01-2011 and time 11:31:01 - script ver 1.1 i download*Microsoft Windows 7 Ultimate        - 2 Threads(8 CPUs), List by Someonefromhell, v0.52* *   DNS Server: 192.168.1.1 resolve in 9.5786 ms - NIC Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller #2 100 Mbps**Time to fetch webpage 1,96 seconds - Upload speed:  792.00 kb/s - Fast Path* 
prepend info

*Spoiler:*





 no prepending




Ping results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





*MOS (mean opinion score), is scaled from 5=best to 1=worst*
*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  7.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Wind  7.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  A  UP  4,40On Telecoms  7 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Vivodi  7 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Forthnet  6.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40OTE  7 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,40Netone  8.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  A  UP  4,40NTUA@GRNET  6 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Vodafone  7.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  UP  4,40Orange Business Hellas  7 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Verizon Hellas  9.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Cyta Hellas  7.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40*Total ping time is*  87.5 ms     




*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





DE-CIX  68 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37AMS-IX  100.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,35LINX  82.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36NL-IX  87.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36RIPN@MSK-IX  118 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,34ESPANIX  92.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,35MIX  75.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,37PANAP  75.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Akamai  6.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Cachefly  82 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Google CDN  6.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  A  UP  4,40Yahoo US  175 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,25AT&T US  181.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,23Global Crossing US  177 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,24Level 3 US  206.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  UP  4,14Telia US  157 ms  0 %  19 ms  D  UP  4,19Qwest US  213 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  DOWN  4,13Tata Communications US  224.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  E  DOWN  4,07Verizon US  150 ms  0 %  4 ms  D  UP  4,30Savvis US  177.25 ms  0 %  -4 ms  D  DOWN  4,27America Online Transit Data Network US  157.5 ms  0 %  -6 ms  D  UP  4,32Cogent Communications US  159 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  DOWN  4,30Hurricane Electric US  219 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  DOWN  4,11AboveNet US  212 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  DOWN  4,13XO Communications US  218 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  DOWN  4,11Sprint Nextel US  149 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,32Allstream US  172 ms  0 %  3 ms  D  DOWN  4,24TW Telecom US  195.25 ms  0 %  -3 ms  D  DOWN  4,21Deutche Telecom Germany  81.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Global Crossing Germany  189.75 ms  0 %  8 ms  D  UP  4,15Cogent Germany  240.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  DOWN  4,02Telia Germany  59 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Level 3 Germany  74.25 ms  0 %  -10 ms  B  UP  4,38Tata Communications Germany  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00Savvis Germany  70.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Cable&Wireless Germany  70.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37PCCW Germany  83.25 ms  0 %  -40 ms  C  DOWN  4,40NTT Communications UK  82 ms  0 %  4 ms  C  UP  4,36America Online Transit Data Network UK  78 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36Tinet UK  86 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36GEANT UK  81.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36British Telecom UK  85 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Hurricane Electric UK  78.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Tinet Netherlands  78.25 ms  0 %  -3 ms  C  UP  4,37AboveNet Netherlands  76.75 ms  0 %  -15 ms  C  UP  4,38Wanadoo Netherlands  100 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,35GEANT Netherlands  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00Opentransit France  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00Sprint Nextel France  70.75 ms  0 %  4 ms  B  DOWN  4,36Seabone Italy  90.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Infostrada Italy  128.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  UP  4,33Telstra Australia  402.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  F  DOWN  3,31Optus Australia  365 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  DOWN  3,49NTT Communicatons Japan  352 ms  0 %  35 ms  F  DOWN  3,20AboveNet Japan  367 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  DOWN  3,48Verizon Chech  84 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36ChinaNet China  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00PCCW Hong Kong  391.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  F  DOWN  3,37Pacnet Signapore  386.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  UP  3,38Isnet South Africa  322.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  F  DOWN  3,71Maxnet New Zealand  338.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  DOWN  3,61Bell Canada  197.75 ms  0 %  -2 ms  D  DOWN  4,19Leaseweb Netherlands  75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,37The Planet US  196 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,19Softlayer US  185.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,22Dreamhost US  207 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  DOWN  4,15Rackspace US  145.75 ms  0 %  10 ms  D  DOWN  4,28Serverloft Germany  86.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Host-Europe Germany  84.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Hetzner Germany  87.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36OVH  76.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,36*Total ping time is*  10194.5 ms     




*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGI Italy  75.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Fastweb Italy  96 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,35NGZ-Server Germany  61.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37K-Play Germany  73.25 ms  0 %  -3 ms  B  UP  4,37GC-Server Germany  88 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36247CS Germany  78.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Esport-Servers Germany  82.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36LB-Server Germany  59.75 ms  0 %  12 ms  B  UP  4,36G-Portal Germany  82.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36Jolt UK  71.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Multiplay UK  105.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,35ServerFFS Netherlands  101 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,35GS-NET Netherlands  73 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,36Clanhost Netherlands  100.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,35RDSNET Romania  89.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Dataplex Hungary  83.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36EA US  195.5 ms  0 %  10 ms  D  UP  4,12Valve US  261 ms  0 %  -1 ms  F  DOWN  3,96Gameservers US  173 ms  0 %  3 ms  D  UP  4,24Bigpoint Germany  110.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,34*Total ping time is*  2062 ms     



*Total ping time is* *12344 ms*  14  12  37  19  8  9Greek servers  87.5  7,95 msInternational servers  10194.5  145,64 msGameservers  2062  108,53 ms



*Total ping time is* *12344 ms* *119,84 ms**Packet loss 4,12 %* 


*Test History(Last 10 results)*

*Spoiler:*





Παρασκευή 14-01-2011 and time 11:31:01-Total ping time in ms is 12344Παρασκευή 14-01-2011 and time 11:26:30-Total ping time in ms is 12541.5Πέμπτη 13-01-2011 and time 20:32:56-Total ping time in ms is 13094.5Κυριακή 09-01-2011 and time 19:54:48-Total ping time in ms is 12969.5Τετάρτη 05-01-2011 and time 15:16:31-Total ping time in ms is 13130.25Τρίτη 04-01-2011 and time 16:41:30-Total ping time in ms is 13148.75Κυριακή 26-12-2010 and time 11:43:55-Total ping time in ms is 12279Σάββατο 25-12-2010 and time 21:39:48-Total ping time in ms is 12373Σά

----------


## nnn

*ISP : Tellas S.A. - IP 109.24 xxxxx - BBRAS 62.169.255.44 - Network   109.242.0.0/16* *Network Advertised via * *Infostrada S.p.A.**OTEGlobe Backbone AS*Test date and time is Κυριακή 06-02-2011 and time 15:51:53 - script ver 1.1 j download*Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium    - 2 Threads(2 CPUs), List by Someonefromhell, v0.55* *   DNS Server: 62.169.194.48 resolve in 29.576 ms - NIC Dell Wireless 1390 WLAN Mini-Card 54 Mbps**Time to fetch webpage 2,63 seconds - Upload speed:  824.00 kb/s - Interleaved* 
prepend info

*Spoiler:*





 no prepending




Ping results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





*MOS (mean opinion score), is scaled from 5=best to 1=worst*
*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  22.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  UP  4,39Wind  20.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  UP  4,39On Telecoms  22 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  UP  4,39Vivodi  22.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,39Forthnet  118.75 ms  0 %  3 ms  C  DOWN  4,33OTE  22.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,39Netone  22.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,39NTUA@GRNET  21.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  A  UP  4,39Vodafone  56 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37Orange Business Hellas  22 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,39Verizon Hellas  146 ms  0 %  3 ms  D  UP  4,31Cyta Hellas  22.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,39*Total ping time is*  518.75 ms     




*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





DE-CIX  68.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37AMS-IX  80.5 ms  0 %  12 ms  C  UP  4,35LINX  88 ms  0 %  -3 ms  C  UP  4,36NL-IX  74.75 ms  0 %  3 ms  B  UP  4,36RIPN@MSK-IX  121.5 ms  0 %  7 ms  C  UP  4,33ESPANIX  95.75 ms  0 %  -8 ms  C  UP  4,36MIX  57.5 ms  0 %  -4 ms  B  DOWN  4,38PANAP  89.5 ms  0 %  -6 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Akamai  67.25 ms  0 %  8 ms  B  DOWN  4,36Cachefly  91.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35Google CDN  22.75 ms  0 %  -7 ms  A  UP  4,40Yahoo US  161.25 ms  0 %  4 ms  D  DOWN  4,27AT&T US  138.75 ms  25 %   9 ms  D  DOWN  1,45Global Crossing US  179.5 ms  0 %  -4 ms  D  UP  4,26Level 3 US  211.75 ms  0 %  -6 ms  E  UP  4,17Telia US  170.5 ms  0 %  -6 ms  D  DOWN  4,30Qwest US  196.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  UP  4,17Tata Communications US  236.25 ms  0 %  3 ms  E  DOWN  4,02Verizon US  189 ms  0 %  -2 ms  D  UP  4,22Savvis US  197.75 ms  0 %  -8 ms  D  UP  4,23America Online Transit Data Network US  168.75 ms  0 %  -12 ms  D  UP  4,32Cogent Communications US  166.5 ms  0 %  -5 ms  D  UP  4,30Hurricane Electric US  239 ms  0 %  -7 ms  E  DOWN  4,09AboveNet US  205.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  DOWN  4,15XO Communications US  237 ms  0 %  -4 ms  E  DOWN  4,07Sprint Nextel US  179 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,23Allstream US  184 ms  0 %  3 ms  D  UP  4,20TW Telecom US  208.75 ms  0 %  -2 ms  E  DOWN  4,16Deutche Telecom Germany  94.25 ms  0 %  42 ms  C  UP  4,24Global Crossing Germany  76 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Cogent Germany  75.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36Telia Germany  72.5 ms  0 %  7 ms  B  UP  4,36Level 3 Germany  77.25 ms  0 %  -4 ms  C  UP  4,37Tata Communications Germany  77 ms  0 %  15 ms  C  UP  4,35Savvis Germany  75.75 ms  0 %  8 ms  C  UP  4,35Cable&Wireless Germany  75.75 ms  0 %  5 ms  C  DOWN  4,36PCCW Germany  232.25 ms  0 %  15 ms  E  UP  3,95NTT Communications UK  87 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36America Online Transit Data Network UK  90.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36Tinet UK  91.25 ms  0 %  -3 ms  C  UP  4,36GEANT UK  89.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,35British Telecom UK  117.25 ms  0 %  -3 ms  C  UP  4,34Hurricane Electric UK  76.75 ms  0 %  -4 ms  C  DOWN  4,37Tinet Netherlands  77.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36AboveNet Netherlands  67.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Wanadoo Netherlands  77 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36GEANT Netherlands  77.5 ms  0 %  6 ms  C  UP  4,36Opentransit France  82.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36Sprint Nextel France  100.25 ms  0 %  -4 ms  C  UP  4,35Seabone Italy  94.75 ms  0 %  3 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Infostrada Italy  45.75 ms  0 %  -7 ms  B  DOWN  4,39Telstra Australia  415.25 ms  0 %  -2 ms  F  DOWN  3,26Optus Australia  338 ms  25 %   4 ms  F  DOWN  1,00NTT Communicatons Japan  359.25 ms  0 %  -22 ms  F  DOWN  3,72AboveNet Japan  345.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  DOWN  3,57Verizon Chech  78.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  DOWN  4,36ChinaNet China  327 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  DOWN  3,67PCCW Hong Kong  367.75 ms  0 %  8 ms  F  DOWN  3,40Pacnet Signapore  323 ms  0 %  15 ms  F  DOWN  3,54Isnet South Africa  279.5 ms  0 %  -12 ms  F  DOWN  3,97Maxnet New Zealand  351.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  F  DOWN  3,56Bell Canada  181.5 ms  0 %  14 ms  D  UP  4,14Leaseweb Netherlands  81 ms  0 %  4 ms  C  UP  4,36The Planet US  177.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  DOWN  4,25Softlayer US  191 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  UP  4,19Dreamhost US  213 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  UP  4,13Rackspace US  180.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  UP  4,22Serverloft Germany  75.5 ms  0 %  -3 ms  C  UP  4,37Host-Europe Germany  78.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36Hetzner Germany  74.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,37OVH  78.5 ms  0 %  -3 ms  C  UP  4,37*Total ping time is*  10674.5 ms     




*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGI Italy  59 ms  0 %  3 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Fastweb Italy  66.25 ms  0 %  4 ms  B  DOWN  4,36NGZ-Server Germany  66.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37K-Play Germany  78 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,36GC-Server Germany  69.25 ms  25 %   -20 ms  B  DOWN  1,60247CS Germany  73.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,36Esport-Servers Germany  80.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36LB-Server Germany  89.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36G-Portal Germany  80.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36Jolt UK  75.5 ms  0 %  12 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Multiplay UK  78.25 ms  0 %  3 ms  C  DOWN  4,36ServerFFS Netherlands  72.75 ms  0 %  -3 ms  B  UP  4,37GS-NET Netherlands  78.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36Clanhost Netherlands  73.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  B  DOWN  4,37RDSNET Romania  111.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,34Dataplex Hungary  92.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35EA US  181 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,23Valve US  246 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  DOWN  4,00Gameservers US  166.5 ms  0 %  13 ms  D  UP  4,20Bigpoint Germany  77.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,36*Total ping time is*  1917 ms     



*Total ping time is* *13110.25 ms*  10  16  41  18  9  9Greek servers  518.75  47,16 msInternational servers  10674.5  152,49 msGameservers  1917  100,89 ms



*Total ping time is* *13110.25 ms* *127,28 ms**Packet loss 0,77 %* 


*Test History(Last 10 results)*

*Spoiler:*





Κυριακή 06-02-2011 and time 15:51:53-Total ping time in ms is 13110.25Κυριακή 06-02-2011 and time 12:23:21-Total ping time in ms is 13854.75Κυριακή 06-02-2011 and time 01:08:45-Total ping time in ms is 13252.75Παρασκευή 04-02-2011 and time 22:32:03-Total ping time in ms is 13693.25Παρασκευή 04-02-2011 and time 15:05:27-Total ping time in ms is 13814.5Πέμπτη 03-02-2011 and time 23:35:31-Total ping time in ms is 12928.5Πέμπτη 03-02-2011 and time 21:41:05-Total ping time in ms is 13711.25Τετάρτη 02-02-2011 and time 21:39:08-Total ping time in ms is 13207.75Τετάρτη 02-02-2011 and time 21:12:00-Total ping time in ms is 13364Δευτέρα 31-01-2011 and time 20:22:21-Total ping time in ms is 13144.75




Speedtest results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





Test date and time is Κυριακή 06-02-2011 and time 15:53:33Free Fr   1,30Mirrorservice   0,98Apple   0,29Nvidia   1,90Microsoft   1,81LeaseWeb   1,74ServerBoost   1,31ThinkBroadband   1,18Cachefly   1,19Ovh   0,66UoCrete   1,99Forthnet   0,61Otenet   1,90RootBSD   0,73



Detailed results for multihosts(Line capacity)

*Spoiler:*





 Host list by Someonefromhellftp://ftp.free.fr/ 0.3 MB/sftp://ftp.ovh.net/ 0.15 MB/sftp://ftp.hosteurope.de/ 0.1 MB/sftp://mirror.leaseweb.com/ 0.15 MB/sftp://ftp.sunet.se/ 0.25 MB/sftp://ftp.ukc.mirrorservice.org/ 0.2 MB/sftp://ftp.uni-kl.de/ 0.25 MB/sftp://ftp.funet.fi/ 0.15 MB/sftp://ftp5.gwdg.de/ 0.25 MB/sftp://mirror.sov.uk.goscomb.net/ 0.05 MB/s



*Average speed for 14 hosts*  1,26 MB/s  10 Mbps *Line speed for 10 hosts (Line Capacity)*  1,85 MB/s  15 Mbps

----------


## andreyas

Πεσμένα Πράγματα  :Thinking: 

*ISP : FORTHnet SA - IP 178.12 xxxxx - BBRAS 194.219.231.83 - Network   178.128.0.0/16* *Network Advertised via * *Tinet SpA**Level 3 Communications**TELECOM ITALIA SPARKLE S.p.A.*Test date and time is Κυριακή 06-02-2011 and time 18:22:56 - script ver 1.1 j download*Microsoft Windows XP Professional   - 2 Threads(2 CPUs), List by Someonefromhell, v0.55* *        DNS Server: 193.92.3.11 resolve in 8.9156 ms - NIC Intel(R) PRO/1000 PL Network Connection - Packet Scheduler Miniport 0 Mbps**Time to fetch webpage 14,21 seconds - Upload speed:  247.00 kb/s - Interleaved* 
prepend info

*Spoiler:*





9304 3257 1241 12413257 1241 12416881 3257 1241 1241





Ping results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





*MOS (mean opinion score), is scaled from 5=best to 1=worst*
*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  29.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,39Wind  214.5 ms  0 %  8 ms  E  UP  4,07On Telecoms  30 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,39Vivodi  30.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,39Forthnet  29.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  A  UP  4,39OTE  30.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,39Netone  31 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,39NTUA@GRNET  29.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,39Vodafone  148.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,39Orange Business Hellas  238.5 ms  0 %  -3 ms  E  UP  4,06Verizon Hellas  222.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  UP  4,10Cyta Hellas  30.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,39*Total ping time is*  1064.75 ms     




*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





DE-CIX  167.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,27AMS-IX  118.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,34LINX  119.5 ms  0 %  -3 ms  C  UP  4,34NL-IX  120.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,34RIPN@MSK-IX  248.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  E  UP  4,01ESPANIX  136.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,33MIX  95.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,35PANAP  114.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  UP  4,34Akamai  29.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,39Cachefly  84 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Google CDN  29.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,39Yahoo US  236.75 ms  0 %  5 ms  E  UP  4,01AT&T US  293.25 ms  0 %  -6 ms  F  UP  3,87Global Crossing US  209.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  E  UP  4,13Level 3 US  239 ms  0 %  2 ms  E  UP  4,02Telia US  201 ms  0 %  6 ms  E  UP  4,13Qwest US  278.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  F  UP  3,89Tata Communications US  285 ms  0 %  -5 ms  F  UP  3,89Verizon US  199.25 ms  0 %  -3 ms  D  UP  4,19Savvis US  217.75 ms  0 %  -6 ms  E  UP  4,15America Online Transit Data Network US  200.25 ms  0 %  -9 ms  E  UP  4,23Cogent Communications US  267.75 ms  0 %  3 ms  F  UP  3,90Hurricane Electric US  337.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  UP  3,61AboveNet US  267.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  UP  3,92XO Communications US  332.75 ms  0 %  -4 ms  F  UP  3,68Sprint Nextel US  236 ms  0 %  -2 ms  E  UP  4,06Allstream US  226.75 ms  0 %  -13 ms  E  UP  4,17TW Telecom US  245.25 ms  0 %  4 ms  E  UP  3,98Deutche Telecom Germany  138.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  UP  4,32Global Crossing Germany  130.5 ms  0 %  9 ms  D  UP  4,32Cogent Germany  191.75 ms  0 %  -9 ms  D  UP  4,25Telia Germany  120.75 ms  0 %  30 ms  C  UP  4,23Level 3 Germany  110.75 ms  0 %  10 ms  C  UP  4,33Tata Communications Germany  248.5 ms  0 %  28 ms  E  UP  3,77Savvis Germany  170.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,26Cable&Wireless Germany  186.75 ms  0 %  4 ms  D  UP  4,19PCCW Germany  174.25 ms  0 %  9 ms  D  UP  4,20NTT Communications UK  121.5 ms  0 %  -20 ms  C  UP  4,36America Online Transit Data Network UK  119 ms  0 %  11 ms  C  UP  4,32Tinet UK  75 ms  25 %   -4 ms  B  DOWN  1,56GEANT UK  185.75 ms  0 %  5 ms  D  UP  4,19British Telecom UK  199.25 ms  0 %  4 ms  D  UP  4,15Hurricane Electric UK  199 ms  0 %  18 ms  D  UP  4,05Tinet Netherlands  204 ms  0 %  -11 ms  E  UP  4,23AboveNet Netherlands  110 ms  0 %  16 ms  C  UP  4,32Wanadoo Netherlands  113 ms  0 %  -3 ms  C  UP  4,35GEANT Netherlands  171 ms  0 %  4 ms  D  UP  4,24Opentransit France  115.75 ms  0 %  8 ms  C  UP  4,33Sprint Nextel France  173 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,25Seabone Italy  158.25 ms  0 %  -7 ms  D  UP  4,32Infostrada Italy  106.5 ms  0 %  -3 ms  C  UP  4,35Telstra Australia  492.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  F  UP  2,81Optus Australia  410.25 ms  0 %  -3 ms  F  UP  3,29NTT Communicatons Japan  391 ms  0 %  8 ms  F  UP  3,28AboveNet Japan  396 ms  0 %  2 ms  F  UP  3,31Verizon Chech  110.75 ms  0 %  7 ms  C  UP  4,33ChinaNet China  564 ms  0 %  -105 ms  F  UP  3,54PCCW Hong Kong  389.5 ms  0 %  3 ms  F  UP  3,34Pacnet Signapore  433.5 ms  0 %  -3 ms  F  UP  3,17Isnet South Africa  340.25 ms  0 %  6 ms  F  DOWN  3,55Maxnet New Zealand  469.75 ms  0 %  20 ms  F  UP  2,74Bell Canada  307 ms  0 %  6 ms  F  UP  3,70Leaseweb Netherlands  117 ms  0 %  -5 ms  C  UP  4,35The Planet US  229.75 ms  0 %  11 ms  E  UP  3,99Softlayer US  225.75 ms  0 %  -14 ms  E  UP  4,18Dreamhost US  318 ms  0 %  3 ms  F  UP  3,68Rackspace US  194 ms  0 %  -10 ms  D  UP  4,25Serverloft Germany  111 ms  0 %  5 ms  C  UP  4,34Host-Europe Germany  188.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,20Hetzner Germany  92.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,35OVH  174.75 ms  0 %  -3 ms  D  UP  4,27*Total ping time is*  15017.5 ms     




*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGI Italy  122.75 ms  0 %  5 ms  C  UP  4,33Fastweb Italy  154.25 ms  0 %  4 ms  D  UP  4,29NGZ-Server Germany  87.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36K-Play Germany  115.5 ms  0 %  6 ms  C  UP  4,33GC-Server Germany  124.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,33247CS Germany  115 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,34Esport-Servers Germany  112.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  UP  4,34LB-Server Germany  90.75 ms  0 %  -6 ms  C  UP  4,36G-Portal Germany  115.75 ms  0 %  9 ms  C  UP  4,33Jolt UK  127 ms  0 %  -4 ms  D  UP  4,34Multiplay UK  165 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,28ServerFFS Netherlands  116.25 ms  0 %  7 ms  C  UP  4,33GS-NET Netherlands  116 ms  0 %  6 ms  C  UP  4,33Clanhost Netherlands  117.75 ms  0 %  -4 ms  C  UP  4,34RDSNET Romania  195.75 ms  0 %  -3 ms  D  UP  4,21Dataplex Hungary  121.5 ms  0 %  -4 ms  C  UP  4,34EA US  231 ms  0 %  15 ms  E  UP  3,95Valve US  286.25 ms  0 %  -13 ms  F  UP  3,95Gameservers US  177.75 ms  0 %  3 ms  D  UP  4,22Bigpoint Germany  122.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,34*Total ping time is*  2815.25 ms     



*Total ping time is* *18897.5 ms*  6  5  31  24  18  19Greek servers  1064.75  96,80 msInternational servers  15017.5  214,54 msGameservers  2815.25  148,17 ms



*Total ping time is* *18897.5 ms* *183,47 ms**Packet loss 0,26 %* 


*Test History(Last 10 results)*

*Spoiler:*





Κυριακή 06-02-2011 and time 18:22:56-Total ping time in ms is 18897.5Παρασκευή 21-01-2011 and time 15:19:33-Total ping time in ms is 14127.25Πέμπτη 13-01-2011 and time 00:10:32-Total ping time in ms is 14346.5Τετάρτη 12-01-2011 and time 23:58:15-Total ping time in ms is 14048.5Τρίτη 04-01-2011 and time 15:46:27-Total ping time in ms is 18521Δευτέρα 03-01-2011 and time 15:39:16-Total ping time in ms is 17543Κυριακή 02-01-2011 and time 15:10:28-Total ping time in ms is 14839.25Κυριακή 02-01-2011 and time 15:01:27-Total ping time in ms is 14628.75Σάββατο 25-12-2010 and time 13:26:22-Total ping time in ms is 15027.5Τρίτη 21-12-2010 and time 20:24:40-Total ping time in ms is 14623.75




Speedtest results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





Test date and time is Κυριακή 06-02-2011 and time 18:24:28Free Fr   0,77Mirrorservice   0,00Apple   0,48Nvidia   1,65Microsoft   2,14LeaseWeb   0,03ServerBoost   1,09ThinkBroadband   0,91Cachefly   0,33Ovh   0,19UoCrete   1,88Forthnet   1,69Otenet   2,17RootBSD   0,72



Detailed results for multihosts(Line capacity)

*Spoiler:*





 Host list by Someonefromhellftp://ftp.free.fr/ 0.15 MB/sftp://ftp.ovh.net/ 0.15 MB/sftp://ftp.hosteurope.de/ 0.35 MB/sftp://mirror.leaseweb.com/ 0 MB/sftp://ftp.sunet.se/ 0.3 MB/sftp://ftp.ukc.mirrorservice.org/ 0 MB/sftp://ftp.uni-kl.de/ 0.1 MB/sftp://ftp.funet.fi/ 0.2 MB/sftp://ftp5.gwdg.de/ 0.05 MB/sftp://mirror.sov.uk.goscomb.net/ 0.1 MB/s



*Average speed for 14 hosts*  1,00 MB/s  8 Mbps *Line speed for 10 hosts (Line Capacity)*  1,40 MB/s  11 Mbps

----------


## nnn

*ISP : Tellas S.A. - IP 109.24 xxxxx - BBRAS 62.169.255.44 - Network   109.242.0.0/16* *Network Advertised via * *Infostrada S.p.A.**OTEGlobe Backbone AS*Test date and time is Κυριακή 06-02-2011 and time 20:39:57 - script ver 1.1 k download*Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium    - 2 Threads(2 CPUs), List by Someonefromhell, v0.55* *   DNS Server: 62.169.194.48 resolve in 28.791 ms - NIC Dell Wireless 1390 WLAN Mini-Card 54 Mbps**Time to fetch webpage 13,63 seconds - Upload speed:  820.00 kb/s - Interleaved* 
prepend info

*Spoiler:*





 no prepending




Ping results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





*MOS (mean opinion score), is scaled from 5=best to 1=worst*
*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  23.25 ms  0 %  -2 ms  A  UP  4,39Wind  20.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,39On Telecoms  22.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,39Vivodi  21.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  A  UP  4,39Forthnet  120.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,34OTE  22.75 ms  0 %  4 ms  A  UP  4,39Netone  22 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,39NTUA@GRNET  21.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  A  UP  4,39Vodafone  55 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Orange Business Hellas  21.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,39Verizon Hellas  146.5 ms  0 %  4 ms  D  UP  4,31Cyta Hellas  26.5 ms  0 %  4 ms  A  UP  4,39*Total ping time is*  524.5 ms     




*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





DE-CIX  68.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37AMS-IX  88.75 ms  0 %  -37 ms  C  UP  4,40LINX  88.75 ms  0 %  -2 ms  C  UP  4,36NL-IX  75 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  UP  4,36RIPN@MSK-IX  122.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  UP  4,33ESPANIX  94.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,35MIX  58.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37PANAP  87 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Akamai  72 ms  0 %  7 ms  B  UP  4,36Cachefly  112.25 ms  0 %  35 ms  C  DOWN  4,23Google CDN  22.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  A  UP  4,39Yahoo US  160.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  UP  4,28AT&T US  194.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,18Global Crossing US  195.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,19Level 3 US  207.25 ms  0 %  -3 ms  E  DOWN  4,17Telia US  166 ms  0 %  -3 ms  D  DOWN  4,29Qwest US  193.25 ms  0 %  6 ms  D  UP  4,16Tata Communications US  235.25 ms  0 %  3 ms  E  UP  4,03Verizon US  188.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,21Savvis US  239.25 ms  0 %  13 ms  E  DOWN  3,93America Online Transit Data Network US  170 ms  0 %  8 ms  D  UP  4,22Cogent Communications US  168 ms  0 %  3 ms  D  DOWN  4,25Hurricane Electric US  238.5 ms  0 %  3 ms  E  UP  4,01AboveNet US  215.75 ms  0 %  -18 ms  E  DOWN  4,24XO Communications US  234.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  UP  4,05Sprint Nextel US  158.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  DOWN  4,30Allstream US  183 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,23TW Telecom US  208.5 ms  0 %  3 ms  E  DOWN  4,12Deutche Telecom Germany  83.75 ms  0 %  -4 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Global Crossing Germany  93.25 ms  0 %  -3 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Cogent Germany  53.5 ms  25 %   3 ms  B  UP  1,57Telia Germany  81 ms  0 %  3 ms  C  UP  4,36Level 3 Germany  76.75 ms  0 %  4 ms  C  UP  4,36Tata Communications Germany  77.5 ms  0 %  3 ms  C  UP  4,36Savvis Germany  77 ms  0 %  -4 ms  C  UP  4,37Cable&Wireless Germany  75.25 ms  0 %  -12 ms  C  UP  4,38PCCW Germany  83.25 ms  0 %  -11 ms  C  DOWN  4,37NTT Communications UK  87.75 ms  0 %  -3 ms  C  DOWN  4,36America Online Transit Data Network UK  93 ms  0 %  10 ms  C  UP  4,34Tinet UK  88.75 ms  0 %  4 ms  C  UP  4,35GEANT UK  90 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36British Telecom UK  96.75 ms  0 %  3 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Hurricane Electric UK  77.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Tinet Netherlands  75.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,37AboveNet Netherlands  67.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Wanadoo Netherlands  74 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,36GEANT Netherlands  75 ms  0 %  4 ms  B  UP  4,36Opentransit France  94.5 ms  0 %  -3 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Sprint Nextel France  89.75 ms  0 %  10 ms  C  DOWN  4,34Seabone Italy  81.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Infostrada Italy  55.75 ms  0 %  40 ms  B  UP  4,33Telstra Australia  421 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  DOWN  3,21Optus Australia  457 ms  0 %  -1 ms  F  DOWN  3,03NTT Communicatons Japan  385 ms  0 %  -40 ms  F  UP  3,77AboveNet Japan  347 ms  0 %  14 ms  F  UP  3,44Verizon Chech  77 ms  0 %  3 ms  C  DOWN  4,36ChinaNet China  328.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  F  DOWN  3,64PCCW Hong Kong  367 ms  0 %  -1 ms  F  DOWN  3,49Pacnet Signapore  355.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  F  DOWN  3,54Isnet South Africa  285 ms  0 %  2 ms  F  UP  3,83Maxnet New Zealand  368.5 ms  0 %  -11 ms  F  UP  3,58Bell Canada  174.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  DOWN  4,24Leaseweb Netherlands  77.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36The Planet US  178.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,25Softlayer US  219.25 ms  0 %  9 ms  E  DOWN  4,04Dreamhost US  212 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  UP  4,13Rackspace US  197.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,19Serverloft Germany  74.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,36Host-Europe Germany  83 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36Hetzner Germany  81 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,36OVH  78.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  UP  4,36*Total ping time is*  10863 ms     




*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGI Italy  61.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,37Fastweb Italy  70.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,37NGZ-Server Germany  67.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  DOWN  4,37K-Play Germany  82.75 ms  0 %  -2 ms  C  DOWN  4,36GC-Server Germany  89.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36247CS Germany  73.25 ms  0 %  -3 ms  B  UP  4,37Esport-Servers Germany  80.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36LB-Server Germany  82.5 ms  0 %  -3 ms  C  DOWN  4,36G-Portal Germany  80.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Jolt UK  71 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Multiplay UK  79.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  C  DOWN  4,36ServerFFS Netherlands  72.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37GS-NET Netherlands  78.75 ms  0 %  -4 ms  C  UP  4,37Clanhost Netherlands  73.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,37RDSNET Romania  119.75 ms  0 %  -7 ms  C  UP  4,35Dataplex Hungary  94.5 ms  0 %  -5 ms  C  DOWN  4,36EA US  180.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,23Valve US  246.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  E  DOWN  4,01Gameservers US  254 ms  0 %  -78 ms  F  UP  4,35Bigpoint Germany  74.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  DOWN  4,36*Total ping time is*  2033 ms     



*Total ping time is* *13420.5 ms*  10  19  39  15  10  10Greek servers  524.5  47,68 msInternational servers  10863  155,19 msGameservers  2033  107,00 ms



*Total ping time is* *13420.5 ms* *130,30 ms**Packet loss 0,26 %* 


*Test History(Last 10 results)*

*Spoiler:*





Κυριακή 06-02-2011 and time 20:39:57-Total ping time in ms is 13420.5Κυριακή 06-02-2011 and time 20:16:16-Total ping time in ms is 13632.75Κυριακή 06-02-2011 and time 15:51:53-Total ping time in ms is 13110.25Κυριακή 06-02-2011 and time 12:23:21-Total ping time in ms is 13854.75Κυριακή 06-02-2011 and time 01:08:45-Total ping time in ms is 13252.75Παρασκευή 04-02-2011 and time 22:32:03-Total ping time in ms is 13693.25Παρασκευή 04-02-2011 and time 15:05:27-Total ping time in ms is 13814.5Πέμπτη 03-02-2011 and time 23:35:31-Total ping time in ms is 12928.5Πέμπτη 03-02-2011 and time 21:41:05-Total ping time in ms is 13711.25Τετάρτη 02-02-2011 and time 21:39:08-Total ping time in ms is 13207.75




Speedtest results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





Test date and time is Κυριακή 06-02-2011 and time 20:41:37Free Fr   1,60Mirrorservice   0,57Apple   1,37Nvidia   1,79Microsoft   1,89LeaseWeb   1,51ServerBoost   1,30ThinkBroadband   1,00Cachefly   0,22Ovh   0,83UoCrete   2,04Forthnet   0,60Otenet   2,13RootBSD   0,09



Detailed results for multihosts(Line capacity)

*Spoiler:*





 Host list by Someonefromhellftp://ftp.free.fr/ 0.25 MB/sftp://ftp.ovh.net/ 0.15 MB/sftp://ftp.hosteurope.de/ 0.1 MB/sftp://mirror.leaseweb.com/ 0.15 MB/sftp://ftp.sunet.se/ 0.3 MB/sftp://ftp.ukc.mirrorservice.org/ 0.15 MB/sftp://ftp.uni-kl.de/ 0.3 MB/sftp://ftp.funet.fi/ 0.1 MB/sftp://ftp5.gwdg.de/ 0.2 MB/sftp://mirror.sov.uk.goscomb.net/ 0.1 MB/s



*Average speed for 14 hosts*  1,21 MB/s  10 Mbps *Line speed for 10 hosts (Line Capacity)*  1,80 MB/s  14 Mbps

----------


## treli@ris

Speedtest results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





Test date and time is Κυριακή 06-02-2011 and time 21:43:25Free Fr   1,11Mirrorservice   0,71Apple   2,08Nvidia   2,24Microsoft   2,49LeaseWeb   1,73ServerBoost   2,13ThinkBroadband   2,23Cachefly   2,02Ovh   1,13UoCrete   2,40Forthnet   2,49Otenet   2,49RootBSD   0,88



Detailed results for multihosts(Line capacity)

*Spoiler:*





 Host list by Someonefromhellftp://ftp.free.fr/ 0.25 MB/sftp://ftp.ovh.net/ 0.4 MB/sftp://ftp.hosteurope.de/ 0.15 MB/sftp://mirror.leaseweb.com/ 0.3 MB/sftp://ftp.sunet.se/ 0.35 MB/sftp://ftp.ukc.mirrorservice.org/ 0.05 MB/sftp://ftp.uni-kl.de/ 0.2 MB/sftp://ftp.funet.fi/ 0.2 MB/sftp://ftp5.gwdg.de/ 0.15 MB/sftp://mirror.sov.uk.goscomb.net/ 0 MB/s



*Average speed for 14 hosts*  1,87 MB/s  15 Mbps *Line speed for 10 hosts (Line Capacity)*  2,05 MB/s  16 Mbps

----------


## thanoolhs

*ISP : TEI Halkis - IP 83.212 xxxxx - BBRAS 83.212.27.202 - Network   83.212.0.0/16* *Network Advertised via * *The GEANT IP Service**RIPE Network Coordination Centre*Test date and time is Κυριακή 06-02-2011 and time 21:49:41 - script ver 1.1 k download*Microsoft Windows 7 Ultimate        - 2 Threads(8 CPUs), List by Someonefromhell, v0.55* *   DNS Server: 192.168.1.1 resolve in 20.7288 ms - NIC Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller #2 100 Mbps**Time to fetch webpage 1,65 seconds - Upload speed:  792.00 kb/s - Fast Path* 
prepend info

*Spoiler:*





 no prepending




Ping results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





*MOS (mean opinion score), is scaled from 5=best to 1=worst*
*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  9.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  UP  4,40Wind  8.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40On Telecoms  8.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Vivodi  8.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Forthnet  8 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40OTE  8.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Netone  9.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40NTUA@GRNET  7.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Vodafone  9 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Orange Business Hellas  9.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  UP  4,40Verizon Hellas  10.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  UP  4,40Cyta Hellas  9 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40*Total ping time is*  107.75 ms     




*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





DE-CIX  74.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  UP  4,36AMS-IX  79.75 ms  0 %  43 ms  C  UP  4,28LINX  95.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,35NL-IX  71.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37RIPN@MSK-IX  113.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,34ESPANIX  87.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36MIX  74.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,36PANAP  73.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Akamai  8 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Cachefly  70 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Google CDN  8 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Yahoo US  172 ms  0 %  15 ms  D  DOWN  4,17AT&T US  183 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  DOWN  4,21Global Crossing US  173.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,25Level 3 US  239.75 ms  0 %  -2 ms  E  UP  4,05Telia US  150 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,31Qwest US  179.25 ms  0 %  6 ms  D  DOWN  4,20Tata Communications US  220.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  E  DOWN  4,09Verizon US  154.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,31Savvis US  175.75 ms  0 %  3 ms  D  DOWN  4,23America Online Transit Data Network US  160.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,29Cogent Communications US  165.25 ms  0 %  8 ms  D  UP  4,23Hurricane Electric US  220 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  DOWN  4,10AboveNet US  223 ms  0 %  -36 ms  E  UP  4,32XO Communications US  237.5 ms  0 %  4 ms  E  UP  4,01Sprint Nextel US  143.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,32Allstream US  170.25 ms  0 %  4 ms  D  DOWN  4,24TW Telecom US  194 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,19Deutche Telecom Germany  81.5 ms  0 %  4 ms  C  UP  4,36Global Crossing Germany  62.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37Cogent Germany  64 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Telia Germany  59 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Level 3 Germany  75.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36Tata Communications Germany  63.25 ms  0 %  4 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Savvis Germany  70.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,37Cable&Wireless Germany  79.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36PCCW Germany  68.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37NTT Communications UK  83 ms  0 %  -8 ms  C  UP  4,37America Online Transit Data Network UK  83 ms  0 %  -3 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Tinet UK  88.75 ms  0 %  -14 ms  C  UP  4,37GEANT UK  81 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36British Telecom UK  89.75 ms  0 %  -6 ms  C  UP  4,36Hurricane Electric UK  88.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,36Tinet Netherlands  76.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36AboveNet Netherlands  75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,36Wanadoo Netherlands  75.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36GEANT Netherlands  74.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,36Opentransit France  76.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Sprint Nextel France  70.25 ms  0 %  -3 ms  B  UP  4,37Seabone Italy  85.5 ms  0 %  7 ms  C  UP  4,35Infostrada Italy  102.75 ms  0 %  47 ms  C  UP  4,18Telstra Australia  424.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  F  UP  3,20Optus Australia  377.5 ms  0 %  -7 ms  F  DOWN  3,49NTT Communicatons Japan  352.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  F  UP  3,57AboveNet Japan  363.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  F  UP  3,51Verizon Chech  70.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37ChinaNet China  326.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  DOWN  3,67PCCW Hong Kong  402.25 ms  0 %  8 ms  F  UP  3,22Pacnet Signapore  394.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  UP  3,34Isnet South Africa  274.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  DOWN  3,89Maxnet New Zealand  357 ms  0 %  2 ms  F  UP  3,51Bell Canada  165.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,27Leaseweb Netherlands  60 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37The Planet US  230 ms  0 %  -7 ms  E  UP  4,12Softlayer US  185 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,22Dreamhost US  225.5 ms  0 %  3 ms  E  UP  4,06Rackspace US  151.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  DOWN  4,32Serverloft Germany  61 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Host-Europe Germany  81 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Hetzner Germany  65.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37OVH  72.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,36*Total ping time is*  10332.5 ms     




*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGI Italy  73.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Fastweb Italy  76.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36NGZ-Server Germany  60.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37K-Play Germany  63 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37GC-Server Germany  74.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,36247CS Germany  65.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Esport-Servers Germany  59.25 ms  0 %  -3 ms  B  DOWN  4,38LB-Server Germany  69 ms  0 %  3 ms  B  DOWN  4,36G-Portal Germany  61 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Jolt UK  71.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Multiplay UK  79.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36ServerFFS Netherlands  75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37GS-NET Netherlands  59.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Clanhost Netherlands  71.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,37RDSNET Romania  81.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Dataplex Hungary  80 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36EA US  195.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,19Valve US  235.5 ms  0 %  3 ms  E  DOWN  4,03Gameservers US  144.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,32Bigpoint Germany  87.25 ms  0 %  11 ms  C  UP  4,34*Total ping time is*  1783.5 ms     



*Total ping time is* *12223.75 ms*  14  31  24  17  8  9Greek servers  107.75  9,80 msInternational servers  10332.5  147,61 msGameservers  1783.5  93,87 ms



*Total ping time is* *12223.75 ms* *118,68 ms**Packet loss 0,00 %* 


*Test History(Last 10 results)*

*Spoiler:*





Κυριακή 06-02-2011 and time 21:49:41-Total ping time in ms is 12223.75Παρασκευή 04-02-2011 and time 15:11:03-Total ping time in ms is 12101.25Πέμπτη 27-01-2011 and time 12:20:44-Total ping time in ms is 12325.5Δευτέρα 24-01-2011 and time 19:43:13-Total ping time in ms is 12482.5Πέμπτη 20-01-2011 and time 21:46:16-Total ping time in ms is 12582Τετάρτη 19-01-2011 and time 10:08:16-Total ping time in ms is 12058Τρίτη 18-01-2011 and time 19:27:57-Total ping time in ms is 12812.25Δευτέρα 17-01-2011 and time 22:54:05-Total ping time in ms is 12618Δευτέρα 17-01-2011 and time 22:51:02-Total ping time in ms is 12921Σάββατο 15-01-2011 and time 11:56:25-Total ping time in ms is 12901.5





Speedtest results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





Test date and time is Κυριακή 06-02-2011 and time 21:51:05Free Fr   0,93Mirrorservice   0,00Apple   2,34Nvidia   2,15Microsoft   1,73LeaseWeb   1,64ServerBoost   1,28ThinkBroadband   1,06Cachefly   1,55Ovh   1,14UoCrete   2,22Forthnet   1,88Otenet   2,40RootBSD   0,44



Detailed results for multihosts(Line capacity)

*Spoiler:*





 Host list by Someonefromhellftp://ftp.free.fr/ 0.55 MB/sftp://ftp.ovh.net/ 0.3 MB/sftp://ftp.hosteurope.de/ 0.25 MB/sftp://mirror.leaseweb.com/ 0 MB/sftp://ftp.sunet.se/ 0.2 MB/sftp://ftp.ukc.mirrorservice.org/ 0 MB/sftp://ftp.uni-kl.de/ 0.35 MB/sftp://ftp.funet.fi/ 0.1 MB/sftp://ftp5.gwdg.de/ 0.15 MB/sftp://mirror.sov.uk.goscomb.net/ 0.1 MB/s



*Average speed for 14 hosts*  1,48 MB/s  12 Mbps *Line speed for 10 hosts (Line Capacity)*  2,00 MB/s  16 Mbps

----------


## nnn

Speedtest results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





Test date and time is Κυριακή 06-02-2011 and time 22:08:34Free Fr   1,64Mirrorservice   0,50Apple   1,02Nvidia   1,82Microsoft   1,11LeaseWeb   1,38ServerBoost   1,37ThinkBroadband   1,43Cachefly   1,52Ovh   1,14UoCrete   2,01Forthnet   1,30Otenet   2,15RootBSD   0,74



Detailed results for multihosts(Line capacity)

*Spoiler:*





 Host list by Someonefromhellftp://ftp.free.fr/ 0.35 MB/sftp://ftp.ovh.net/ 0.2 MB/sftp://ftp.hosteurope.de/ 0.25 MB/sftp://mirror.leaseweb.com/ 0.25 MB/sftp://ftp.sunet.se/ 0.2 MB/sftp://ftp.ukc.mirrorservice.org/ 0.1 MB/sftp://ftp.uni-kl.de/ 0.1 MB/sftp://ftp.funet.fi/ 0.15 MB/sftp://ftp5.gwdg.de/ 0.25 MB/sftp://mirror.sov.uk.goscomb.net/ 0.1 MB/s



*Average speed for 14 hosts*  1,37 MB/s  11 Mbps *Line speed for 10 hosts (Line Capacity)*  1,95 MB/s  16 Mbps


........Auto merged post: nnn πρόσθεσε 52 λεπτά και 55 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

από την άλλη, Η Forthnet δεν σέρνεται  :onetooth: 
με συγχρονισμό @16
Speedtest results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





Test date and time is ????a?? 06-02-2011 and time 22:57:26Free Fr   0,28Mirrorservice   0,09Apple   1,80Nvidia   1,34Microsoft   1,06LeaseWeb   0,19ServerBoost   0,43ThinkBroadband   0,10Cachefly   0,25Ovh   0,10UoCrete   1,81Forthnet   1,84Otenet   1,86RootBSD   0,05



Detailed results for multihosts(Line capacity)

*Spoiler:*





 Host list by Someonefromhellftp://ftp.free.fr/ 0.2 MB/sftp://ftp.ovh.net/ 0.05 MB/sftp://ftp.hosteurope.de/ 0.15 MB/sftp://mirror.leaseweb.com/ 0.2 MB/sftp://ftp.sunet.se/ 0.15 MB/sftp://ftp.ukc.mirrorservice.org/ 0.1 MB/sftp://ftp.uni-kl.de/ 0.1 MB/sftp://ftp.funet.fi/ 0.1 MB/sftp://ftp5.gwdg.de/ 0.1 MB/sftp://mirror.sov.uk.goscomb.net/ 0.05 MB/s



*Average speed for 14 hosts*  0,80 MB/s  6 Mbps *Line speed for 10 hosts (Line Capacity)*  1,20 MB/s  10 Mbps


........Auto merged post: nnn πρόσθεσε 9 λεπτά και 27 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

αθάνατη Forthnet  :Goodnight: 

*ISP : FORTHnet SA - IP 46.12. xxxxx - BBRAS 194.219.231.114 - Network   46.12.0.0/16* *Network Advertised via * *Tinet SpA**Level 3 Communications**TELECOM ITALIA SPARKLE S.p.A.*Test date and time is ????a?? 06-02-2011 and time 23:04:34 - script ver 1.1 k download*Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition   - 2 Threads(1 CPUs), List by Someonefromhell, v0.55* * resolve in 25.9725 ms - NIC VIA Compatable p??sa?µ???a? FAST ETHERNET - ?a??t? ?????d?a???µµat?? Miniport 0 Mbps**Time to fetch webpage 3,97 seconds - Upload speed:  244.00 kb/s - Fast Path* 
prepend info

*Spoiler:*





 no prepending




Ping results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





*MOS (mean opinion score), is scaled from 5=best to 1=worst*
*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  7 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Wind  109.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  C  UP  4,35On Telecoms  8 ms  0 %  -1 ms  A  UP  4,40Vivodi  79.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  C  UP  4,36Forthnet  6.25 ms  0 %  -2 ms  A  UP  4,40OTE  8 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  UP  4,40Netone  98.25 ms  0 %  -5 ms  C  UP  4,36NTUA@GRNET  7.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  A  UP  4,40Vodafone  175.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  DOWN  4,25Orange Business Hellas  217.75 ms  0 %  -10 ms  E  UP  4,18Verizon Hellas  206.5 ms  0 %  -9 ms  E  UP  4,21Cyta Hellas  8.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  UP  4,40*Total ping time is*  932 ms     




*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





DE-CIX  191.25 ms  0 %  3 ms  D  UP  4,18AMS-IX  137.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,33LINX  81 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  UP  4,36NL-IX  150.25 ms  0 %  -6 ms  D  UP  4,33RIPN@MSK-IX  118 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,34ESPANIX  154.75 ms  0 %  5 ms  D  UP  4,28MIX  68 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  UP  4,37PANAP  131 ms  0 %  -2 ms  D  UP  4,33Akamai  5.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Cachefly  62 ms  0 %  3 ms  B  UP  4,37Google CDN  7 ms  0 %  -2 ms  A  UP  4,40Yahoo US  241.25 ms  0 %  -2 ms  E  UP  4,04AT&T US  262.5 ms  0 %  4 ms  F  UP  3,91Global Crossing US  181 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,23Level 3 US  254.75 ms  0 %  12 ms  F  UP  3,88Telia US  214.75 ms  0 %  -11 ms  E  UP  4,20Qwest US  276.25 ms  0 %  -2 ms  F  UP  3,90Tata Communications US  273.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  UP  3,89Verizon US  167.25 ms  0 %  -2 ms  D  UP  4,28Savvis US  177.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,25America Online Transit Data Network US  157.75 ms  0 %  -6 ms  D  DOWN  4,32Cogent Communications US  183.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,23Hurricane Electric US  314.5 ms  0 %  -3 ms  F  UP  3,75AboveNet US  227 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  UP  4,07XO Communications US  225.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  UP  4,09Sprint Nextel US  163.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  D  UP  4,29Allstream US  241.5 ms  0 %  -6 ms  E  UP  4,07TW Telecom US  259 ms  0 %  2 ms  F  UP  3,94Deutche Telecom Germany  134.25 ms  0 %  6 ms  D  UP  4,32Global Crossing Germany  76.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Cogent Germany  162.5 ms  0 %  -13 ms  D  UP  4,33Telia Germany  124.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,33Level 3 Germany  130 ms  0 %  14 ms  D  UP  4,30Tata Communications Germany  215.75 ms  0 %  -39 ms  E  UP  4,33Savvis Germany  178.5 ms  0 %  -13 ms  D  UP  4,31Cable&Wireless Germany  72.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37PCCW Germany  193.5 ms  0 %  -9 ms  D  UP  4,25NTT Communications UK  83.25 ms  0 %  -4 ms  C  UP  4,36America Online Transit Data Network UK  140 ms  0 %  -2 ms  D  UP  4,33Tinet UK  91.75 ms  0 %  14 ms  C  UP  4,34GEANT UK  63.25 ms  25 %   1 ms  B  DOWN  1,56British Telecom UK  151.25 ms  0 %  -10 ms  D  UP  4,33Hurricane Electric UK  182.75 ms  0 %  -15 ms  D  UP  4,31Tinet Netherlands  80.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36AboveNet Netherlands  73 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Wanadoo Netherlands  130 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,33GEANT Netherlands  72.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Opentransit France  147.25 ms  0 %  -6 ms  D  UP  4,33Sprint Nextel France  176.25 ms  0 %  -6 ms  D  UP  4,28Seabone Italy  137 ms  0 %  7 ms  D  UP  4,32Infostrada Italy  85.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36Telstra Australia  457.5 ms  0 %  20 ms  F  UP  2,81Optus Australia  366.25 ms  0 %  -2 ms  F  UP  3,50NTT Communicatons Japan  349.25 ms  0 %  10 ms  F  UP  3,47AboveNet Japan  404.25 ms  0 %  -11 ms  F  UP  3,40Verizon Chech  70 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  DOWN  4,37ChinaNet China  513 ms  0 %  9 ms  F  UP  2,63PCCW Hong Kong  372 ms  0 %  2 ms  F  UP  3,43Pacnet Signapore  446.75 ms  0 %  -6 ms  F  UP  3,14Isnet South Africa  272.75 ms  0 %  -2 ms  F  UP  3,92Maxnet New Zealand  529 ms  0 %  -80 ms  F  UP  3,47Bell Canada  316.75 ms  0 %  5 ms  F  UP  3,67Leaseweb Netherlands  125 ms  0 %  3 ms  C  UP  4,33The Planet US  249 ms  0 %  23 ms  E  UP  3,81Softlayer US  189.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,21Dreamhost US  240.25 ms  0 %  -6 ms  E  UP  4,07Rackspace US  154.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,30Serverloft Germany  132 ms  0 %  16 ms  D  UP  4,28Host-Europe Germany  68.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Hetzner Germany  70.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37OVH  70.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37*Total ping time is*  13227 ms     




*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGI Italy  134.75 ms  0 %  15 ms  D  UP  4,28Fastweb Italy  149.5 ms  0 %  13 ms  D  UP  4,25NGZ-Server Germany  70.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  UP  4,36K-Play Germany  128.5 ms  0 %  13 ms  D  UP  4,31GC-Server Germany  78.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36247CS Germany  66.25 ms  0 %  4 ms  B  UP  4,36Esport-Servers Germany  125 ms  0 %  -7 ms  C  UP  4,34LB-Server Germany  70.75 ms  0 %  9 ms  B  UP  4,36G-Portal Germany  122.5 ms  0 %  3 ms  C  UP  4,33Jolt UK  143.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  D  UP  4,33Multiplay UK  77 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36ServerFFS Netherlands  127 ms  0 %  -11 ms  D  UP  4,35GS-NET Netherlands  130 ms  0 %  11 ms  D  UP  4,31Clanhost Netherlands  137.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,33RDSNET Romania  199 ms  0 %  -9 ms  D  UP  4,23Dataplex Hungary  142.75 ms  0 %  9 ms  D  UP  4,29EA US  269 ms  0 %  25 ms  F  UP  3,70Valve US  234.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  E  UP  4,04Gameservers US  154.5 ms  0 %  -9 ms  D  UP  4,33Bigpoint Germany  130.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,33*Total ping time is*  2691 ms     



*Total ping time is* *16850 ms*  8  13  16  38  11  17Greek servers  932  84,73 msInternational servers  13227  188,96 msGameservers  2691  141,63 ms



*Total ping time is* *16850 ms* *163,59 ms**Packet loss 0,26 %* 


*Test History(Last 10 results)*

*Spoiler:*





????a?? 06-02-2011 and time 23:04:34-Total ping time in ms is 16850?et??t? 15-12-2010 and time 11:16:42-Total ping time in ms is 12518.75??µpt? 09-12-2010 and time 19:13:40-Total ping time in ms is 12399.5?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 13:02:41-Total ping time in ms is 12709.75?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:58:09-Total ping time in ms is 12684.25 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:38:38-Ping time 8 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:22:50-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:22:13-Ping time 8 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:54-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:52-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:49-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:47-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:45-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:43-Ping time 8 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:41-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:38-Ping time 8[0] ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:38:38-Ping time 8 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:22:50-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:22:13-Ping time 8 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:54-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:52-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:49-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:47-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:45-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:43-Ping time 8 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:41-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:38-Ping time 8[1] ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:38:38-Ping time 8 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:22:50-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:22:13-Ping time 8 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:54-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:52-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:49-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:47-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:45-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:43-Ping time 8 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:41-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:38-Ping time 8[2] ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:38:38-Ping time 8 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:22:50-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:22:13-Ping time 8 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:54-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:52-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:49-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:47-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:45-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:43-Ping time 8 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:41-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:38-Ping time 8[3] ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:38:38-Ping time 8 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:22:50-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:22:13-Ping time 8 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:54-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:52-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:49-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:47-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:45-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:43-Ping time 8 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:41-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:38-Ping time 8[4] ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:38:38-Ping time 8 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:22:50-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:22:13-Ping time 8 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:54-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:52-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:49-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:47-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:45-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:43-Ping time 8 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:41-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:38-Ping time 8[5] ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:38:38-Ping time 8 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:22:50-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:22:13-Ping time 8 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:54-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:52-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:49-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:47-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:45-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:43-Ping time 8 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:41-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:38-Ping time 8[6] ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:38:38-Ping time 8 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:22:50-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:22:13-Ping time 8 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:54-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:52-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:49-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:47-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:45-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:43-Ping time 8 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:41-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:38-Ping time 8[7] ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:38:38-Ping time 8 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:22:50-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:22:13-Ping time 8 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:54-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:52-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:49-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:47-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:45-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:43-Ping time 8 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:41-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:38-Ping time 8[8] ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:38:38-Ping time 8 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:22:50-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:22:13-Ping time 8 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:54-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:52-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:49-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:47-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:45-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:43-Ping time 8 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:41-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:38-Ping time 8[9][0]?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:58:09-Total ping time in ms is 12684.25 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:38:38-Ping time 8 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:22:50-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:22:13-Ping time 8 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:54-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:52-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:49-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:47-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:45-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:43-Ping time 8 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:41-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:38-Ping time 8[0] ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:38:38-Ping time 8 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:22:50-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:22:13-Ping time 8 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:54-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:52-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:49-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:47-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:45-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:43-Ping time 8 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:41-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:38-Ping time 8[1] ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:38:38-Ping time 8 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:22:50-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:22:13-Ping time 8 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:54-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:52-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:49-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:47-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:45-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:43-Ping time 8 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:41-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:38-Ping time 8[2] ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:38:38-Ping time 8 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:22:50-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:22:13-Ping time 8 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:54-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:52-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:49-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:47-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:45-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:43-Ping time 8 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:41-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:38-Ping time 8[3] ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:38:38-Ping time 8 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:22:50-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:22:13-Ping time 8 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:54-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:52-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:49-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:47-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:45-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:43-Ping time 8 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:41-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:38-Ping time 8[4] ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:38:38-Ping time 8 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:22:50-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:22:13-Ping time 8 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:54-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:52-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:49-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:47-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:45-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:43-Ping time 8 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:41-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:38-Ping time 8[5] ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:38:38-Ping time 8 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:22:50-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:22:13-Ping time 8 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:54-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:52-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:49-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:47-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:45-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:43-Ping time 8 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:41-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:38-Ping time 8[6] ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:38:38-Ping time 8 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:22:50-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:22:13-Ping time 8 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:54-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:52-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:49-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:47-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:45-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:43-Ping time 8 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:41-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:38-Ping time 8[7] ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:38:38-Ping time 8 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:22:50-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:22:13-Ping time 8 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:54-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:52-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:49-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:47-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:45-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:43-Ping time 8 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:41-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:38-Ping time 8[8] ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:38:38-Ping time 8 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:22:50-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:22:13-Ping time 8 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:54-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:52-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:49-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:47-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:45-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:43-Ping time 8 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:41-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:38-Ping time 8[9][1]?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:58:09-Total ping time in ms is 12684.25 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:38:38-Ping time 8 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:22:50-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:22:13-Ping time 8 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:54-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:52-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:49-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:47-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:45-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:43-Ping time 8 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:41-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:38-Ping time 8[0] ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:38:38-Ping time 8 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:22:50-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:22:13-Ping time 8 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:54-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:52-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:49-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:47-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:45-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:43-Ping time 8 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:41-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:38-Ping time 8[1] ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:38:38-Ping time 8 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:22:50-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:22:13-Ping time 8 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:54-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:52-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:49-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:47-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:45-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:43-Ping time 8 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:41-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:38-Ping time 8[2] ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:38:38-Ping time 8 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:22:50-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:22:13-Ping time 8 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:54-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:52-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:49-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:47-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:45-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:43-Ping time 8 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:41-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:38-Ping time 8[3] ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:38:38-Ping time 8 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:22:50-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:22:13-Ping time 8 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:54-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:52-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:49-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:47-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:45-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:43-Ping time 8 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:41-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:38-Ping time 8[4] ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:38:38-Ping time 8 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:22:50-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:22:13-Ping time 8 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:54-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:52-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:49-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:47-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:45-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:43-Ping time 8 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:41-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:38-Ping time 8[5] ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:38:38-Ping time 8 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:22:50-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:22:13-Ping time 8 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:54-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:52-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:49-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:47-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:45-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:43-Ping time 8 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:41-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:38-Ping time 8[6] ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:38:38-Ping time 8 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:22:50-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:22:13-Ping time 8 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:54-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:52-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:49-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:47-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:45-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:43-Ping time 8 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:41-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:38-Ping time 8[7] ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:38:38-Ping time 8 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:22:50-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:22:13-Ping time 8 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:54-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:52-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:49-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:47-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:45-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:43-Ping time 8 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:41-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:38-Ping time 8[8] ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:38:38-Ping time 8 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:22:50-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:22:13-Ping time 8 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:54-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:52-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:49-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:47-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:45-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:43-Ping time 8 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:41-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:38-Ping time 8[9][2]?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:58:09-Total ping time in ms is 12684.25 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:38:38-Ping time 8 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:22:50-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:22:13-Ping time 8 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:54-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:52-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:49-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:47-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:45-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:43-Ping time 8 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:41-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:38-Ping time 8[0] ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:38:38-Ping time 8 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:22:50-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:22:13-Ping time 8 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:54-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:52-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:49-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:47-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:45-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:43-Ping time 8 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:41-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:38-Ping time 8[1] ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:38:38-Ping time 8 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:22:50-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:22:13-Ping time 8 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:54-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:52-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:49-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:47-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:45-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:43-Ping time 8 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:41-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:38-Ping time 8[2] ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:38:38-Ping time 8 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:22:50-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:22:13-Ping time 8 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:54-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:52-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:49-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:47-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:45-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:43-Ping time 8 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:41-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:38-Ping time 8[3] ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:38:38-Ping time 8 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:22:50-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:22:13-Ping time 8 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:54-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:52-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:49-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:47-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:45-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:43-Ping time 8 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:41-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:38-Ping time 8[4] ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:38:38-Ping time 8 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:22:50-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:22:13-Ping time 8 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:54-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:52-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:49-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:47-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:45-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:43-Ping time 8 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:41-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:38-Ping time 8[5] ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:38:38-Ping time 8 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:22:50-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:22:13-Ping time 8 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:54-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:52-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:49-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:47-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:45-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:43-Ping time 8 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:41-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:38-Ping time 8[6] ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:38:38-Ping time 8 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:22:50-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:22:13-Ping time 8 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:54-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:52-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:49-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:47-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:45-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:43-Ping time 8 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:41-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:38-Ping time 8[7] ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:38:38-Ping time 8 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:22:50-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:22:13-Ping time 8 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:54-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:52-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:49-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:47-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:45-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:43-Ping time 8 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:41-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:38-Ping time 8[8] ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:38:38-Ping time 8 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:22:50-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:22:13-Ping time 8 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:54-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:52-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:49-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:47-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:45-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:43-Ping time 8 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:41-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:38-Ping time 8[9][3]?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:58:09-Total ping time in ms is 12684.25 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:38:38-Ping time 8 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:22:50-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:22:13-Ping time 8 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:54-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:52-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:49-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:47-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:45-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:43-Ping time 8 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:41-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:38-Ping time 8[0] ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:38:38-Ping time 8 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:22:50-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:22:13-Ping time 8 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:54-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:52-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:49-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:47-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:45-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:43-Ping time 8 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:41-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:38-Ping time 8[1] ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:38:38-Ping time 8 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:22:50-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:22:13-Ping time 8 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:54-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:52-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:49-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:47-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:45-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:43-Ping time 8 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:41-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:38-Ping time 8[2] ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:38:38-Ping time 8 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:22:50-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:22:13-Ping time 8 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:54-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:52-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:49-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:47-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:45-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:43-Ping time 8 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:41-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:38-Ping time 8[3] ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:38:38-Ping time 8 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:22:50-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:22:13-Ping time 8 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:54-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:52-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:49-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:47-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:45-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:43-Ping time 8 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:41-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:38-Ping time 8[4] ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:38:38-Ping time 8 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:22:50-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:22:13-Ping time 8 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:54-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:52-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:49-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:47-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:45-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:43-Ping time 8 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:41-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:38-Ping time 8[5] ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:38:38-Ping time 8 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:22:50-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:22:13-Ping time 8 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:54-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:52-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:49-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:47-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:45-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:43-Ping time 8 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:41-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:38-Ping time 8[6] ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:38:38-Ping time 8 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:22:50-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:22:13-Ping time 8 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:54-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:52-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:49-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:47-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:45-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:43-Ping time 8 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:41-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:38-Ping time 8[7] ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:38:38-Ping time 8 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:22:50-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:22:13-Ping time 8 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:54-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:52-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:49-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:47-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:45-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:43-Ping time 8 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:41-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:38-Ping time 8[8] ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:38:38-Ping time 8 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:22:50-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:22:13-Ping time 8 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:54-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:52-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:49-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:47-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:45-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:43-Ping time 8 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:41-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:38-Ping time 8[9][4]?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:58:09-Total ping time in ms is 12684.25 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:38:38-Ping time 8 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:22:50-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:22:13-Ping time 8 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:54-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:52-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:49-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:47-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:45-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:43-Ping time 8 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:41-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:38-Ping time 8[0] ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:38:38-Ping time 8 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:22:50-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:22:13-Ping time 8 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:54-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:52-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:49-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:47-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:45-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:43-Ping time 8 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:41-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:38-Ping time 8[1] ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:38:38-Ping time 8 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:22:50-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:22:13-Ping time 8 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:54-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:52-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:49-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:47-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:45-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:43-Ping time 8 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:41-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:38-Ping time 8[2] ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:38:38-Ping time 8 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:22:50-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:22:13-Ping time 8 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:54-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:52-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:49-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:47-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:45-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:43-Ping time 8 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:41-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:38-Ping time 8[3] ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:38:38-Ping time 8 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:22:50-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:22:13-Ping time 8 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:54-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:52-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:49-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:47-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:45-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:43-Ping time 8 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:41-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:38-Ping time 8[4] ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:38:38-Ping time 8 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:22:50-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:22:13-Ping time 8 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:54-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:52-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:49-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:47-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:45-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:43-Ping time 8 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:41-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:38-Ping time 8[5] ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:38:38-Ping time 8 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:22:50-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:22:13-Ping time 8 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:54-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:52-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:49-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:47-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:45-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:43-Ping time 8 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:41-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:38-Ping time 8[6] ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:38:38-Ping time 8 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:22:50-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:22:13-Ping time 8 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:54-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:52-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:49-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:47-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:45-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:43-Ping time 8 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:41-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:38-Ping time 8[7] ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:38:38-Ping time 8 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:22:50-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:22:13-Ping time 8 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:54-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:52-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:49-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:47-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:45-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:43-Ping time 8 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:41-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:38-Ping time 8[8] ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:38:38-Ping time 8 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:22:50-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:22:13-Ping time 8 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:54-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:52-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:49-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:47-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:45-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:43-Ping time 8 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:41-Ping time 7 ?et??t? 08-12-2010 and time 12:18:38-Ping time 8[9][5]

----------


## antonis556

*ISP  ON S.A. - IP 92.118 xxxxx - BBRAS όριοτηςαίτησης. - Network   92.118.128.0/17* *Network Advertised via * *Invitel Tavkozlesi Zrt.**OTEGlobe Backbone AS**Global Crossing Ltd.*Test date and time is Τρίτη 01-01-2002 and time 01:10:03 - script ver 1.1 k download*Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition   - 2 Threads(3 CPUs)* * resolve in 7.5313 ms - NIC Attansic L1 Gigabit Ethernet 10/100/1000Base-T Adapter - Πακέτο χρονοδιαγράμματος Miniport 0 Mbps**Time to fetch webpage 2,22 seconds - Line Capacity 1,60 MB/s, 13 Mbps - Upload speed:  418.00 kb/s - Fast Path* 
prepend info

*Spoiler:*





196613 1125 1103 12713 41920 41920




Ping results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





*MOS (mean opinion score), is scaled from 5=best to 1=worst*
*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  7 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Wind  6.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40On Telecoms  6 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Vivodi  6.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Forthnet  7 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40OTE  6.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Netone  7.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40NTUA@GRNET  6 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Vodafone  6.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Orange Business Hellas  114 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,34Verizon Hellas  149 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,32Cyta Hellas  72 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37*Total ping time is*  395.25 ms     




*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





DE-CIX  72.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37AMS-IX  76 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36LINX  68.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37NL-IX  78.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36RIPN@MSK-IX  100.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,35ESPANIX  94.75 ms  0 %  4 ms  C  DOWN  4,35MIX  73.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37PANAP  67.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  UP  4,37Akamai  6 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Cachefly  62.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Google CDN  6.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  UP  4,40Yahoo US  147.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  DOWN  4,32AT&T US  127.5 ms  25 %   0 ms  D  DOWN  1,50Global Crossing US  167.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,27Level 3 US  199.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,17Telia US  156.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  D  DOWN  4,31Qwest US  178 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,24Tata Communications US  226.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  DOWN  4,08Verizon US  157 ms  0 %  -17 ms  D  DOWN  4,34Savvis US  177.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  DOWN  4,25America Online Transit Data Network US  158.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,29Cogent Communications US  172 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,26Hurricane Electric US  227.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  E  DOWN  4,09AboveNet US  213.5 ms  0 %  49 ms  E  UP  3,74XO Communications US  218.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  DOWN  4,10Sprint Nextel US  146.75 ms  0 %  3 ms  D  DOWN  4,31Allstream US  177 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,24TW Telecom US  197.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,18Deutche Telecom Germany  82 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36Global Crossing Germany  77.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Cogent Germany  186.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,22Telia Germany  83.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Level 3 Germany  95.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,35Tata Communications Germany  91.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Savvis Germany  94.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Cable&Wireless Germany  98.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,35PCCW Germany  95.75 ms  0 %  16 ms  C  DOWN  4,33NTT Communications UK  74.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,36America Online Transit Data Network UK  78 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Tinet UK  73.5 ms  0 %  -5 ms  B  DOWN  4,37GEANT UK  78 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36British Telecom UK  64.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Hurricane Electric UK  76.75 ms  0 %  -3 ms  C  UP  4,37Tinet Netherlands  60.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37AboveNet Netherlands  76 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Wanadoo Netherlands  61 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37GEANT Netherlands  94 ms  0 %  -4 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Opentransit France  80 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,36Sprint Nextel France  84.25 ms  0 %  -2 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Seabone Italy  61.5 ms  0 %  6 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Infostrada Italy  100.25 ms  0 %  18 ms  C  UP  4,33Telstra Australia  358.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  UP  3,51Optus Australia  402.75 ms  0 %  -11 ms  F  UP  3,41NTT Communicatons Japan  344.25 ms  0 %  -13 ms  F  DOWN  3,71AboveNet Japan  343 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  UP  3,59Verizon Chech  100.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,35ChinaNet China  283 ms  0 %  -1 ms  F  UP  3,87PCCW Hong Kong  377 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  UP  3,43Pacnet Signapore  377 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  DOWN  3,43Isnet South Africa  260.5 ms  0 %  4 ms  F  UP  3,92Maxnet New Zealand  339 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  DOWN  3,61Bell Canada  172 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,26Leaseweb Netherlands  63 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37The Planet US  178.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,23Softlayer US  188 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,21Dreamhost US  209 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  UP  4,14Rackspace US  152 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,31Serverloft Germany  62 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Host-Europe Germany  62.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Hetzner Germany  64 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37OVH  61.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37*Total ping time is*  10120.25 ms     




*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGI Italy  78 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Fastweb Italy  77.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36NGZ-Server Germany  66 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37K-Play Germany  62 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,37GC-Server Germany  74.75 ms  0 %  6 ms  B  UP  4,36247CS Germany  61.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  UP  4,37Esport-Servers Germany  60 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37LB-Server Germany  65.75 ms  0 %  -12 ms  B  UP  4,38G-Portal Germany  60.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Jolt UK  59.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37Multiplay UK  57.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,38ServerFFS Netherlands  68.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37GS-NET Netherlands  61.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,37Clanhost Netherlands  67 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37RDSNET Romania  77 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Dataplex Hungary  76.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  DOWN  4,36EA US  196 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  DOWN  4,19Valve US  226 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  UP  4,08Gameservers US  140 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,33Bigpoint Germany  59.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37*Total ping time is*  1695 ms     



*Total ping time is* *12210.5 ms*  11  30  26  21  6  9Greek servers  395.25  35,93 msInternational servers  10120.25  144,58 msGameservers  1695  89,21 ms



*Total ping time is* *12210.5 ms* *118,55 ms**Packet loss 0,26 %* 

Speedtest results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





Test date and time is Τρίτη 01-01-2002 and time 01:13:19Free Fr   0,00Mirrorservice   0,00Apple   1,83Nvidia   1,45Microsoft   1,37LeaseWeb   1,69ServerBoost   1,63ThinkBroadband   0,20Cachefly   1,64Ovh   0,96UoCrete   1,71Forthnet   1,83Otenet   1,80RootBSD   0,64



Detailed results for multihosts(Line capacity)

*Spoiler:*





 Host list by Someonefromhellftp://ftp.free.fr/ 0.2 MB/sftp://ftp.ovh.net/ 0.2 MB/sftp://ftp.hosteurope.de/ 0.3 MB/sftp://mirror.leaseweb.com/ 0 MB/sftp://ftp.sunet.se/ 0.15 MB/sftp://ftp.ukc.mirrorservice.org/ 0 MB/sftp://ftp.uni-kl.de/ 0.35 MB/sftp://ftp.funet.fi/ 0.1 MB/sftp://ftp5.gwdg.de/ 0.15 MB/sftp://mirror.sov.uk.goscomb.net/ 0.05 MB/s



*Average speed for 14 hosts*  1,20 MB/s  10 Mbps *Line speed for 10 hosts (Line Capacity)*  1,50 MB/s  12 Mbps

----------


## MaFiOzOs_GR

Hostlist version  201102040023 by Someonefromhell, v0.55  Host OS & no. of CPUs  Windows 7 x64 - 2 CPU cores BBRAS  loopback2004.med01.dsl.hol.gr [62.38.0.170]  WAN IP  89.210.xxx.xxx ISP & network  Hellas OnLine Electronic Communications S.A. - 89.210.32.0/19  Advertised via  [coming soon!] Test mode  All tests  Total test duration  164.505 sec Pings per host  4  Ping threads  4 Hosts alive  101 / 103  *Avg. latency*  *139.45 msec* Downloads ran for  10 sec each  *Max. speed*  *11.11 Mbps or 1.39 MB/sec* 
   

*Detailed ping results*

*Spoiler:*





*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  27.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Vivodi  28.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  A On Telecoms  28.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  A Cyta Hellas  28.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  A Forthnet  29.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Vodafone  29.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  A Wind  29.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Netone  30.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B OTE  30.00 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  B Orange Business Hellas  30.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B NTUA@GRNET  30.75 msec  0.00%   -1.75 msec  B Verizon Hellas  152.75 msec  0.00%   -3.50 msec  D *Group sum*  *474.75 msec*    *Group average*  *39.56 msec*  *0.00%*   *B*



*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Leaseweb Netherlands  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A ChinaNet China  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A Google CDN  25.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Akamai  26.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Seabone Italy  63.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Telia Germany  86.25 msec  0.00%  +8.50 msec  C Tata Communications Germany  87.50 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  C Global Crossing Germany  87.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C DE-CIX  89.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Host-Europe Germany  89.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C GEANT UK  90.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Cable&Wireless Germany  91.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C British Telecom UK  92.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C PCCW Germany  93.25 msec  0.00%   -8.50 msec  C Cachefly  93.50 msec  0.00%   -4.75 msec  C Opentransit France  93.75 msec  0.00%   -3.50 msec  C AboveNet Netherlands  93.75 msec  0.00%   -4.75 msec  C Savvis Germany  93.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Hetzner Germany  94.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Tinet UK  94.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Verizon Chech  95.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C GEANT Netherlands  95.50 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  C Level 3 Germany  96.25 msec  0.00%   -7.50 msec  C Serverloft Germany  96.25 msec  0.00%   -8.50 msec  C Infostrada Italy  98.25 msec  0.00%   -15.00 msec  C LINX  98.50 msec  0.00%   -8.00 msec  C Cogent Germany  100.00 msec  0.00%  +1.50 msec  C Deutche Telecom Germany  101.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C PANAP  102.25 msec  0.00%   -4.75 msec  C Hurricane Electric UK  102.50 msec  0.00%   -8.50 msec  C Wanadoo Netherlands  103.25 msec  0.00%  +4.25 msec  C MIX  104.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C Sprint Nextel France  104.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C OVH  105.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C AMS-IX  106.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C NL-IX  106.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C NTT Communications UK  108.25 msec  0.00%  +9.00 msec  C Tinet Netherlands  118.00 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  C ESPANIX  121.50 msec  0.00%   -4.00 msec  C America Online Transit Data Network UK  121.75 msec  0.00%   -2.00 msec  C RIPN@MSK-IX  125.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Yahoo US  163.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D Verizon US  177.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Telia US  179.00 msec  0.00%   -2.25 msec  D Rackspace US  180.75 msec  0.00%   -4.50 msec  D AT&T US  182.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Global Crossing US  183.00 msec  0.00%  +1.50 msec  D Sprint Nextel US  186.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D Savvis US  187.50 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  D Allstream US  191.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D America Online Transit Data Network US  194.25 msec  0.00%   -2.00 msec  D Softlayer US  195.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D Cogent Communications US  203.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Level 3 US  210.25 msec  0.00%  +4.75 msec  E The Planet US  213.75 msec  0.00%   -3.25 msec  E Qwest US  214.25 msec  0.00%  +4.75 msec  E TW Telecom US  227.00 msec  0.00%  +3.75 msec  E Dreamhost US  231.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  E Bell Canada  235.50 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  E XO Communications US  236.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E AboveNet US  240.00 msec  0.00%  +14.25 msec  E Hurricane Electric US  246.00 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  E Tata Communications US  256.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F Isnet South Africa  297.25 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  F NTT Communicatons Japan  355.25 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  F Pacnet Signapore  355.75 msec  0.00%   -4.00 msec  F Maxnet New Zealand  366.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F AboveNet Japan  373.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F PCCW Hong Kong  385.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  F Telstra Australia  432.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  F Optus Australia  447.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F *Group sum*  *11245.25 msec*    *Group average*  *162.97 msec*  *0.00%*   *D*



*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





G-Portal Germany  85.00 msec  0.00%   -8.00 msec  C ServerFFS Netherlands  88.75 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  C NGZ-Server Germany  89.00 msec  0.00%   -5.75 msec  C LB-Server Germany  92.75 msec  0.00%  +11.25 msec  C Jolt UK  96.75 msec  0.00%  +4.75 msec  C Esport-Servers Germany  98.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C NGI Italy  100.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C GC-Server Germany  101.50 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  C Clanhost Netherlands  102.75 msec  0.00%   -4.50 msec  C Dataplex Hungary  103.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C Bigpoint Germany  104.25 msec  0.00%   -8.50 msec  C Fastweb Italy  106.25 msec  0.00%   -1.25 msec  C GS-NET Netherlands  107.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C K-Play Germany  109.75 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  C 247CS Germany  111.25 msec  0.00%  +1.75 msec  C RDSNET Romania  114.25 msec  0.00%   -3.50 msec  C Multiplay UK  119.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C Gameservers US  166.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D EA US  221.00 msec  0.00%   -5.50 msec  E Valve US  246.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E *Group sum*  *2364.50 msec*    *Group average*  *118.22 msec*  *0.00%*   *C*

----------


## nnn

:Cool: 

Speedtest results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





Test date and time is Δευτέρα 07-02-2011 and time 16:39:35Free Fr   1,62Mirrorservice   1,15Apple   1,95Nvidia   1,95Microsoft   1,97LeaseWeb   1,04ServerBoost   1,17ThinkBroadband   1,16Cachefly   1,46Ovh   1,12UoCrete   2,02Forthnet   0,36Otenet   2,11RootBSD   0,75



Detailed results for multihosts(Line capacity)

*Spoiler:*





 Host list by Someonefromhellftp://ftp.free.fr/ 0.35 MB/sftp://ftp.ovh.net/ 0.2 MB/sftp://ftp.hosteurope.de/ 0.1 MB/sftp://mirror.leaseweb.com/ 0.3 MB/sftp://ftp.sunet.se/ 0.25 MB/sftp://ftp.ukc.mirrorservice.org/ 0.15 MB/sftp://ftp.uni-kl.de/ 0.15 MB/sftp://ftp.funet.fi/ 0.15 MB/sftp://ftp5.gwdg.de/ 0.25 MB/sftp://mirror.sov.uk.goscomb.net/ 0.05 MB/s



*Average speed for 14 hosts*  1,42 MB/s  11 Mbps *Line speed for 10 hosts (Line Capacity)*  1,95 MB/s  16 Mbps


........Auto merged post: nnn πρόσθεσε 2 λεπτά και 38 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

*ISP : Tellas S.A. - IP 109.24 xxxxx - BBRAS 62.169.255.44 - Network   109.242.0.0/16* *Network Advertised via * *Infostrada S.p.A.**OTEGlobe Backbone AS*Test date and time is Δευτέρα 07-02-2011 and time 16:43:52 - script ver 1.1 k download*Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium    - 2 Threads(2 CPUs), List by Someonefromhell, v0.55* *   DNS Server: 62.169.194.48 resolve in 28.917 ms - NIC Dell Wireless 1390 WLAN Mini-Card 54 Mbps**Time to fetch webpage 1,79 seconds - Upload speed:  818.00 kb/s - Interleaved* 
prepend info

*Spoiler:*





 no prepending




Ping results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





*MOS (mean opinion score), is scaled from 5=best to 1=worst*
*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  23 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,39Wind  21 ms  0 %  -1 ms  A  UP  4,39On Telecoms  22 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,39Vivodi  21.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,39Forthnet  129.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,33OTE  22 ms  0 %  -2 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Netone  23 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,39NTUA@GRNET  21.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,39Vodafone  55 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Orange Business Hellas  22.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  UP  4,39Verizon Hellas  138.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,32Cyta Hellas  21.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,39*Total ping time is*  521 ms     




*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





DE-CIX  69 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37AMS-IX  74 ms  0 %  7 ms  B  DOWN  4,36LINX  87.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36NL-IX  75.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36RIPN@MSK-IX  114.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,34ESPANIX  92.25 ms  0 %  3 ms  C  DOWN  4,35MIX  54.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38PANAP  87.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36Akamai  69.25 ms  0 %  -4 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Cachefly  86.25 ms  0 %  3 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Google CDN  21.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,39Yahoo US  161 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,29AT&T US  177 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  DOWN  4,25Global Crossing US  176.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,24Level 3 US  200.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  E  DOWN  4,18Telia US  168.25 ms  0 %  -5 ms  D  UP  4,30Qwest US  197.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,19Tata Communications US  298.25 ms  0 %  52 ms  F  UP  3,30Verizon US  187.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  DOWN  4,22Savvis US  184.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,22America Online Transit Data Network US  161.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,28Cogent Communications US  163.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  DOWN  4,27Hurricane Electric US  293.75 ms  0 %  68 ms  F  UP  3,16AboveNet US  254.75 ms  0 %  -25 ms  F  UP  4,16XO Communications US  252 ms  0 %  -31 ms  F  UP  4,20Sprint Nextel US  157.25 ms  0 %  4 ms  D  DOWN  4,28Allstream US  175.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  DOWN  4,25TW Telecom US  202 ms  0 %  -4 ms  E  DOWN  4,19Deutche Telecom Germany  82.5 ms  0 %  22 ms  C  DOWN  4,33Global Crossing Germany  84.25 ms  0 %  4 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Cogent Germany  52 ms  25 %   -3 ms  B  DOWN  1,58Telia Germany  80.25 ms  0 %  -37 ms  C  DOWN  4,40Level 3 Germany  75.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,37Tata Communications Germany  74.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Savvis Germany  70.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Cable&Wireless Germany  76 ms  0 %  4 ms  C  UP  4,36PCCW Germany  83 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36NTT Communications UK  82.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36America Online Transit Data Network UK  81.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Tinet UK  85.5 ms  0 %  -12 ms  C  DOWN  4,37GEANT UK  89.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,35British Telecom UK  96.5 ms  0 %  5 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Hurricane Electric UK  84.25 ms  0 %  -17 ms  C  UP  4,38Tinet Netherlands  74.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,36AboveNet Netherlands  75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,36Wanadoo Netherlands  68.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37GEANT Netherlands  82.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36Opentransit France  86.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Sprint Nextel France  86.75 ms  0 %  3 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Seabone Italy  93.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,35Infostrada Italy  47.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Telstra Australia  488.75 ms  0 %  -4 ms  F  UP  2,90Optus Australia  533.25 ms  0 %  -33 ms  F  UP  2,97NTT Communicatons Japan  378.25 ms  0 %  -34 ms  F  DOWN  3,74AboveNet Japan  403.75 ms  0 %  44 ms  F  UP  2,84Verizon Chech  148.25 ms  0 %  -257 ms  D  UP  4,51ChinaNet China  378.75 ms  0 %  -31 ms  F  UP  3,71PCCW Hong Kong  405.75 ms  0 %  74 ms  F  UP  2,51Pacnet Signapore  377.5 ms  0 %  -41 ms  F  UP  3,81Isnet South Africa  379 ms  0 %  -35 ms  F  UP  3,75Maxnet New Zealand  401.25 ms  0 %  55 ms  F  UP  2,74Bell Canada  172.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,25Leaseweb Netherlands  78.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36The Planet US  177.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  DOWN  4,23Softlayer US  194.5 ms  0 %  4 ms  D  DOWN  4,16Dreamhost US  244.5 ms  0 %  96 ms  E  UP  3,13Rackspace US  150.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  DOWN  4,32Serverloft Germany  75.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36Host-Europe Germany  73.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Hetzner Germany  80.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36OVH  77 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36*Total ping time is*  11275.5 ms     




*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGI Italy  57.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Fastweb Italy  75.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36NGZ-Server Germany  71 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37K-Play Germany  69.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37GC-Server Germany  82.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36247CS Germany  72 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Esport-Servers Germany  80 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36LB-Server Germany  85.25 ms  0 %  -2 ms  C  UP  4,36G-Portal Germany  80.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Jolt UK  86.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36Multiplay UK  80 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  UP  4,36ServerFFS Netherlands  73.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,37GS-NET Netherlands  80 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36Clanhost Netherlands  71.75 ms  0 %  -2 ms  B  DOWN  4,37RDSNET Romania  109.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Dataplex Hungary  89.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36EA US  185.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,22Valve US  283.75 ms  0 %  -32 ms  F  UP  4,11Gameservers US  159.25 ms  0 %  -2 ms  D  DOWN  4,31Bigpoint Germany  75.75 ms  0 %  -2 ms  C  UP  4,37*Total ping time is*  1968.75 ms     



*Total ping time is* *13765.25 ms*  10  19  37  20  3  14Greek servers  521  47,36 msInternational servers  11275.5  161,08 msGameservers  1968.75  103,62 ms



*Total ping time is* *13765.25 ms* *133,64 ms**Packet loss 0,26 %* 


*Test History(Last 10 results)*

*Spoiler:*





Δευτέρα 07-02-2011 and time 16:43:52-Total ping time in ms is 13765.25Κυριακή 06-02-2011 and time 20:39:57-Total ping time in ms is 13420.5Κυριακή 06-02-2011 and time 20:16:16-Total ping time in ms is 13632.75Κυριακή 06-02-2011 and time 15:51:53-Total ping time in ms is 13110.25Κυριακή 06-02-2011 and time 12:23:21-Total ping time in ms is 13854.75Κυριακή 06-02-2011 and time 01:08:45-Total ping time in ms is 13252.75Παρασκευή 04-02-2011 and time 22:32:03-Total ping time in ms is 13693.25Παρασκευή 04-02-2011 and time 15:05:27-Total ping time in ms is 13814.5Πέμπτη 03-02-2011 and time 23:35:31-Total ping time in ms is 12928.5Πέμπτη 03-02-2011 and time 21:41:05-Total ping time in ms is 13711.25

----------


## matelas

*ISP : OTEnet S.A. - IP 87.203 xxxxx - BBRAS 80.106.108.54 - Network   87.203.0.0/16* *Network Advertised via * *OTEGlobe Backbone AS*Test date and time is Δευτέρα 07-02-2011 and time 18:55:51 - script ver 1.1 k download*Microsoft Windows 7 Ultimate        - 2 Threads(2 CPUs), List by Someonefromhell, v0.55* * resolve in 20.157 ms - NIC Σύνδεση δικτύου Intel(R) PRO/1000 PL 100 Mbps**Time to fetch webpage 1,03 seconds - Upload speed:  774.00 kb/s - Fast Path* 
prepend info

*Spoiler:*





 no prepending




Ping results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





*MOS (mean opinion score), is scaled from 5=best to 1=worst*
*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  14.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Wind  13 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40On Telecoms  14.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  UP  4,40Vivodi  13.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  A  UP  4,40Forthnet  12.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40OTE  13.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  UP  4,40Netone  14.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40NTUA@GRNET  13.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,40Vodafone  14 ms  0 %  2 ms  A  UP  4,40Orange Business Hellas  14.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,40Verizon Hellas  128.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,33Cyta Hellas  14.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40*Total ping time is*  280.5 ms     




*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





DE-CIX  60.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37AMS-IX  63.5 ms  0 %  -8 ms  B  DOWN  4,38LINX  71 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,37NL-IX  63 ms  0 %  -7 ms  B  DOWN  4,38RIPN@MSK-IX  109.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,34ESPANIX  87.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36MIX  82.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36PANAP  72.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Akamai  13.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  A  UP  4,40Cachefly  64 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Google CDN  13 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Yahoo US  153.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,31AT&T US  156 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  DOWN  4,29Global Crossing US  157.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,30Level 3 US  189.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,20Telia US  169 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,27Qwest US  170.25 ms  0 %  3 ms  D  UP  4,25Tata Communications US  212.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  E  DOWN  4,14Verizon US  162.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,29Savvis US  172.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,26America Online Transit Data Network US  152.25 ms  0 %  -10 ms  D  UP  4,33Cogent Communications US  143.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,32Hurricane Electric US  212 ms  0 %  -1 ms  E  UP  4,14AboveNet US  193.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,19XO Communications US  215.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  E  DOWN  4,13Sprint Nextel US  143.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,32Allstream US  182.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  D  UP  4,24TW Telecom US  182.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,22Deutche Telecom Germany  90 ms  0 %  30 ms  C  UP  4,32Global Crossing Germany  74.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,36Cogent Germany  61 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Telia Germany  66.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Level 3 Germany  66 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Tata Communications Germany  137.5 ms  0 %  41 ms  D  UP  4,11Savvis Germany  76.25 ms  0 %  -2 ms  C  UP  4,37Cable&Wireless Germany  73.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37PCCW Germany  75.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36NTT Communications UK  73.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37America Online Transit Data Network UK  72.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Tinet UK  66.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37GEANT UK  79 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36British Telecom UK  73.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,36Hurricane Electric UK  74.25 ms  0 %  -5 ms  B  UP  4,37Tinet Netherlands  62.25 ms  0 %  -5 ms  B  DOWN  4,38AboveNet Netherlands  67 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Wanadoo Netherlands  64.25 ms  0 %  6 ms  B  UP  4,36GEANT Netherlands  73.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,36Opentransit France  93 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Sprint Nextel France  72 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Seabone Italy  99.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Infostrada Italy  95.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,35Telstra Australia  400 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  UP  3,31Optus Australia  212 ms  50 %   0 ms  E  DOWN  3,79NTT Communicatons Japan  340.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  F  UP  3,59AboveNet Japan  329 ms  0 %  -2 ms  F  UP  3,68Verizon Chech  74.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,36ChinaNet China  330.25 ms  0 %  -28 ms  F  DOWN  3,90PCCW Hong Kong  329.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  DOWN  3,64Pacnet Signapore  374 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  UP  3,44Isnet South Africa  266 ms  0 %  2 ms  F  UP  3,91Maxnet New Zealand  335 ms  0 %  2 ms  F  DOWN  3,61Bell Canada  237 ms  0 %  22 ms  E  UP  3,87Leaseweb Netherlands  73.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,36The Planet US  168.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,26Softlayer US  169 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,27Dreamhost US  205.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  UP  4,16Rackspace US  141 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  UP  4,32Serverloft Germany  63.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Host-Europe Germany  71.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Hetzner Germany  58.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37OVH  69.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37*Total ping time is*  9702.5 ms     




*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGI Italy  80.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Fastweb Italy  89.25 ms  0 %  3 ms  C  DOWN  4,35NGZ-Server Germany  59 ms  0 %  -2 ms  B  DOWN  4,38K-Play Germany  70.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37GC-Server Germany  78.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36247CS Germany  66.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Esport-Servers Germany  77.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36LB-Server Germany  78.25 ms  0 %  3 ms  C  DOWN  4,36G-Portal Germany  78 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  UP  4,36Jolt UK  67.25 ms  0 %  -2 ms  B  UP  4,37Multiplay UK  62.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  DOWN  4,37ServerFFS Netherlands  60.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37GS-NET Netherlands  65.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Clanhost Netherlands  68.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,37RDSNET Romania  102 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35Dataplex Hungary  92 ms  0 %  -4 ms  C  DOWN  4,36EA US  180.25 ms  0 %  3 ms  D  DOWN  4,22Valve US  215.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  E  UP  4,11Gameservers US  163.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,28Bigpoint Germany  70.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37*Total ping time is*  1827.5 ms     



*Total ping time is* *11810.5 ms*  13  36  18  21  7  8Greek servers  280.5  25,50 msInternational servers  9702.5  138,61 msGameservers  1827.5  96,18 ms



*Total ping time is* *11810.5 ms* *114,67 ms**Packet loss 0,52 %* 


*Test History(Last 10 results)*

*Spoiler:*





Δευτέρα 07-02-2011 and time 18:55:51-Total ping time in ms is 11810.5Σάββατο 05-02-2011 and time 21:46:50-Total ping time in ms is 11792Σάββατο 05-02-2011 and time 20:29:45-Total ping time in ms is 11914.25Πέμπτη 03-02-2011 and time 21:03:28-Total ping time in ms is 11712.25Τετάρτη 02-02-2011 and time 23:26:35-Total ping time in ms is 13498.25Τρίτη 01-02-2011 and time 22:39:27-Total ping time in ms is 13205Κυριακή 30-01-2011 and time 17:13:24-Total ping time in ms is 13074.25Σάββατο 29-01-2011 and time 23:15:16-Total ping time in ms is 12256Πέμπτη 27-01-2011 and time 18:32:21-Total ping time in ms is 12557Τρίτη 25-01-2011 and time 23:04:14-Total ping time in ms is 12913.5




Speedtest results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





Test date and time is Δευτέρα 07-02-2011 and time 18:57:34Free Fr   0,54Mirrorservice   0,00Apple   0,00Nvidia   0,63Microsoft   0,53LeaseWeb   0,62ServerBoost   0,51ThinkBroadband   0,14Cachefly   0,64Ovh   0,54UoCrete   0,65Forthnet   0,69Otenet   0,68RootBSD   0,34



Detailed results for multihosts(Line capacity)

*Spoiler:*





 Host list by Someonefromhellftp://ftp.free.fr/ 0.05 MB/sftp://ftp.ovh.net/ 0.05 MB/sftp://ftp.hosteurope.de/ 0.05 MB/sftp://mirror.leaseweb.com/ 0 MB/sftp://ftp.sunet.se/ 0.05 MB/sftp://ftp.ukc.mirrorservice.org/ 0 MB/sftp://ftp.uni-kl.de/ 0.05 MB/sftp://ftp.funet.fi/ 0.15 MB/sftp://ftp5.gwdg.de/ 0.1 MB/sftp://mirror.sov.uk.goscomb.net/ 0 MB/s



*Average speed for 14 hosts*  0,47 MB/s  4 Mbps *Line speed for 10 hosts (Line Capacity)*  0,50 MB/s  4 Mbps

----------


## nnn

Speedtest results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





Test date and time is Δευτέρα 07-02-2011 and time 19:11:55Free Fr   1,47Mirrorservice   0,80Apple   2,19Nvidia   2,20Microsoft   1,04LeaseWeb   1,47ServerBoost   1,63ThinkBroadband   1,70Cachefly   1,61Ovh   1,44UoCrete   1,91Forthnet   0,85Otenet   2,05RootBSD   0,37



Detailed results for multihosts(Line capacity)

*Spoiler:*





 Host list by Someonefromhellftp://ftp.free.fr/ 0.2 MB/sftp://ftp.ovh.net/ 0.2 MB/sftp://ftp.hosteurope.de/ 0.1 MB/sftp://mirror.leaseweb.com/ 0.2 MB/sftp://ftp.sunet.se/ 0.25 MB/sftp://ftp.ukc.mirrorservice.org/ 0.15 MB/sftp://ftp.uni-kl.de/ 0.25 MB/sftp://ftp.funet.fi/ 0.15 MB/sftp://ftp5.gwdg.de/ 0.2 MB/sftp://mirror.sov.uk.goscomb.net/ 0.15 MB/s



*Average speed for 14 hosts*  1,48 MB/s  12 Mbps *Line speed for 10 hosts (Line Capacity)*  1,85 MB/s  15 Mbps

----------


## andreyas

:Cool:  Eξω δεν πάμε καλά Γιώργο
*ISP : FORTHnet SA - IP 188.4. xxxxx - BBRAS 194.219.231.89 - Network   188.4.0.0/16* *Network Advertised via * *Tinet SpA**Level 3 Communications**TELECOM ITALIA SPARKLE S.p.A.*Test date and time is Τρίτη 08-02-2011 and time 18:27:17 - script ver 1.1 k download*Microsoft Windows XP Professional   - 2 Threads(2 CPUs), List by Someonefromhell, v0.55* *        DNS Server: 193.92.3.11 resolve in 2.705 ms - NIC Intel(R) PRO/1000 PL Network Connection - Packet Scheduler Miniport 0 Mbps**Time to fetch webpage 1,30 seconds - Upload speed:  296.00 kb/s - Interleaved* 
prepend info

*Spoiler:*





9304 3257 1241 12413257 1241 12416881 3257 1241 1241





Ping results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





*MOS (mean opinion score), is scaled from 5=best to 1=worst*
*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  45.5 ms  0 %  4 ms  B  UP  4,38Wind  146.5 ms  0 %  9 ms  D  UP  4,28On Telecoms  50.75 ms  0 %  70 ms  B  UP  4,20Vivodi  33.75 ms  0 %  5 ms  B  UP  4,38Forthnet  165.75 ms  0 %  -23 ms  D  UP  4,34OTE  69.5 ms  0 %  59 ms  B  UP  4,21Netone  151 ms  0 %  -205 ms  D  UP  4,50NTUA@GRNET  63.75 ms  0 %  77 ms  B  UP  4,11Vodafone  151.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,32Orange Business Hellas  196.5 ms  0 %  86 ms  D  UP  3,47Verizon Hellas  295.5 ms  0 %  -244 ms  F  UP  4,48Cyta Hellas  110 ms  0 %  41 ms  C  UP  4,20*Total ping time is*  1479.75 ms     




*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





DE-CIX  155 ms  0 %  65 ms  D  UP  3,85AMS-IX  169 ms  0 %  -99 ms  D  UP  4,42LINX  230.75 ms  0 %  -315 ms  E  UP  4,51NL-IX  187.75 ms  0 %  -182 ms  D  UP  4,47RIPN@MSK-IX  141 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,32ESPANIX  144.75 ms  0 %  -16 ms  D  UP  4,34MIX  239 ms  0 %  -23 ms  E  UP  4,19PANAP  235.75 ms  0 %  -50 ms  E  UP  4,33Akamai  49.75 ms  0 %  42 ms  B  UP  4,33Cachefly  95.25 ms  0 %  -29 ms  C  UP  4,39Google CDN  104.75 ms  0 %  -3 ms  C  UP  4,35Yahoo US  350.5 ms  0 %  67 ms  F  UP  2,88AT&T US  302.75 ms  0 %  -37 ms  F  UP  4,07Global Crossing US  237 ms  0 %  -56 ms  E  UP  4,33Level 3 US  454.75 ms  0 %  97 ms  F  UP  2,03Telia US  257.25 ms  0 %  -113 ms  F  UP  4,39Qwest US  270.75 ms  0 %  39 ms  F  UP  3,57Tata Communications US  361 ms  0 %  -15 ms  F  UP  3,65Verizon US  208.75 ms  0 %  76 ms  E  UP  3,51Savvis US  299 ms  0 %  9 ms  F  UP  3,71America Online Transit Data Network US  261.75 ms  0 %  -47 ms  F  UP  4,27Cogent Communications US  199.5 ms  0 %  47 ms  D  UP  3,82Hurricane Electric US  341.25 ms  0 %  -54 ms  F  UP  4,06AboveNet US  289.25 ms  0 %  52 ms  F  UP  3,35XO Communications US  297.75 ms  0 %  -17 ms  F  UP  3,94Sprint Nextel US  347 ms  0 %  20 ms  F  UP  3,38Allstream US  293.25 ms  0 %  5 ms  F  UP  3,77TW Telecom US  301.75 ms  0 %  -164 ms  F  UP  4,42Deutche Telecom Germany  132.5 ms  0 %  101 ms  D  UP  3,63Global Crossing Germany  107.75 ms  0 %  55 ms  C  DOWN  4,11Cogent Germany  147.5 ms  0 %  -28 ms  D  UP  4,35Telia Germany  230.5 ms  0 %  -17 ms  E  UP  4,18Level 3 Germany  281.5 ms  0 %  109 ms  F  UP  2,80Tata Communications Germany  98.5 ms  0 %  3 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Savvis Germany  86 ms  0 %  3 ms  C  UP  4,35Cable&Wireless Germany  107.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,35PCCW Germany  121.5 ms  0 %  -5 ms  C  UP  4,34NTT Communications UK  134 ms  0 %  26 ms  D  UP  4,22America Online Transit Data Network UK  135.5 ms  0 %  -45 ms  D  UP  4,38Tinet UK  115.25 ms  0 %  -30 ms  C  UP  4,38GEANT UK  112.25 ms  0 %  -29 ms  C  UP  4,38British Telecom UK  172.75 ms  0 %  -144 ms  D  UP  4,45Hurricane Electric UK  129.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,33Tinet Netherlands  158 ms  0 %  5 ms  D  UP  4,27AboveNet Netherlands  146.25 ms  0 %  64 ms  D  UP  3,90Wanadoo Netherlands  111.25 ms  0 %  -14 ms  C  UP  4,36GEANT Netherlands  142 ms  0 %  -14 ms  D  UP  4,34Opentransit France  162.75 ms  0 %  -58 ms  D  UP  4,38Sprint Nextel France  146 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  UP  4,32Seabone Italy  89.75 ms  0 %  5 ms  C  UP  4,35Infostrada Italy  174.5 ms  0 %  290 ms  D  UP  1,56Telstra Australia  491.5 ms  0 %  -6 ms  F  UP  2,90Optus Australia  404 ms  0 %  -4 ms  F  UP  3,33NTT Communicatons Japan  410.25 ms  0 %  -34 ms  F  UP  3,60AboveNet Japan  515.75 ms  0 %  -51 ms  F  UP  3,25Verizon Chech  120.25 ms  0 %  29 ms  C  UP  4,24ChinaNet China  473 ms  0 %  60 ms  F  UP  2,31PCCW Hong Kong  343.5 ms  0 %  47 ms  F  UP  3,12Pacnet Signapore  494.25 ms  0 %  126 ms  F  UP  1,59Isnet South Africa  339 ms  0 %  33 ms  F  UP  3,29Maxnet New Zealand  514.25 ms  0 %  90 ms  F  UP  1,82Bell Canada  291.75 ms  0 %  -32 ms  F  UP  4,08Leaseweb Netherlands  166.75 ms  0 %  91 ms  D  UP  3,57The Planet US  273.25 ms  0 %  -57 ms  F  UP  4,29Softlayer US  248.75 ms  0 %  -10 ms  E  UP  4,07Dreamhost US  334 ms  0 %  9 ms  F  UP  3,55Rackspace US  237 ms  25 %   -229 ms  E  UP  1,87Serverloft Germany  188.5 ms  0 %  -29 ms  D  UP  4,33Host-Europe Germany  134.5 ms  0 %  10 ms  D  UP  4,31Hetzner Germany  110 ms  0 %  -52 ms  C  UP  4,40OVH  133.75 ms  0 %  -36 ms  D  UP  4,37*Total ping time is*  16293.5 ms     




*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGI Italy  138.5 ms  0 %  92 ms  D  UP  3,69Fastweb Italy  101.75 ms  0 %  -4 ms  C  UP  4,35NGZ-Server Germany  98.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,35K-Play Germany  111.75 ms  0 %  67 ms  C  UP  4,01GC-Server Germany  121.25 ms  0 %  50 ms  C  UP  4,10247CS Germany  90.75 ms  0 %  -11 ms  C  UP  4,37Esport-Servers Germany  93.75 ms  0 %  -2 ms  C  UP  4,36LB-Server Germany  115.75 ms  0 %  70 ms  C  UP  3,97G-Portal Germany  97.5 ms  0 %  -17 ms  C  UP  4,37Jolt UK  104.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Multiplay UK  98.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,35ServerFFS Netherlands  100.75 ms  0 %  7 ms  C  DOWN  4,34GS-NET Netherlands  99.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Clanhost Netherlands  99 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,35RDSNET Romania  131.5 ms  0 %  3 ms  D  UP  4,33Dataplex Hungary  98 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,35EA US  210 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  UP  4,14Valve US  265 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  UP  3,93Gameservers US  173.75 ms  0 %  3 ms  D  DOWN  4,24Bigpoint Germany  101.25 ms  0 %  -19 ms  C  UP  4,37*Total ping time is*  2451 ms     



*Total ping time is* *20224.25 ms*  0  6  29  30  9  29Greek servers  1479.75  134,52 msInternational servers  16293.5  232,76 msGameservers  2451  129,00 ms



*Total ping time is* *20224.25 ms* *196,35 ms**Packet loss 0,26 %* 


*Test History(Last 10 results)*

*Spoiler:*





Τρίτη 08-02-2011 and time 18:27:17-Total ping time in ms is 20224.25Τρίτη 08-02-2011 and time 18:19:51-Total ping time in ms is 15217.25Τρίτη 08-02-2011 and time 18:10:14-Total ping time in ms is 15261Κυριακή 06-02-2011 and time 18:22:56-Total ping time in ms is 18897.5Παρασκευή 21-01-2011 and time 15:19:33-Total ping time in ms is 14127.25Πέμπτη 13-01-2011 and time 00:10:32-Total ping time in ms is 14346.5Τετάρτη 12-01-2011 and time 23:58:15-Total ping time in ms is 14048.5Τρίτη 04-01-2011 and time 15:46:27-Total ping time in ms is 18521Δευτέρα 03-01-2011 and time 15:39:16-Total ping time in ms is 17543Κυριακή 02-01-2011 and time 15:10:28-Total ping time in ms is 14839.25




Speedtest results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





Test date and time is Τρίτη 08-02-2011 and time 18:28:52Free Fr   0,19Mirrorservice   0,90Apple   1,61Nvidia   1,90Microsoft   1,97LeaseWeb   1,24ServerBoost   0,86ThinkBroadband   0,44Cachefly   0,85Ovh   0,76UoCrete   1,33Forthnet   1,45Otenet   0,51RootBSD   0,05



Detailed results for multihosts(Line capacity)

*Spoiler:*





 Host list by Someonefromhellftp://ftp.free.fr/ 0.1 MB/sftp://ftp.ovh.net/ 0.25 MB/sftp://ftp.hosteurope.de/ 0.1 MB/sftp://mirror.leaseweb.com/ 0.3 MB/sftp://ftp.sunet.se/ 0.25 MB/sftp://ftp.ukc.mirrorservice.org/ 0.2 MB/sftp://ftp.uni-kl.de/ 0.2 MB/sftp://ftp.funet.fi/ 0.05 MB/sftp://ftp5.gwdg.de/ 0.25 MB/sftp://mirror.sov.uk.goscomb.net/ 0.1 MB/s



*Average speed for 14 hosts*  1,00 MB/s  8 Mbps *Line speed for 10 hosts (Line Capacity)*  1,80 MB/s  14 Mbps

----------


## nnn

*ISP : Tellas S.A. - IP 91.140 xxxxx - BBRAS 62.169.255.44 - Network   91.140.96.0/19* *Network Advertised via * *OTEGlobe Backbone AS*Test date and time is Τρίτη 08-02-2011 and time 21:30:20 - script ver 1.1 k download*Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium    - 2 Threads(2 CPUs), List by Someonefromhell, v0.55* *   DNS Server: 62.169.194.48 resolve in 30.6488 ms - NIC Dell Wireless 1390 WLAN Mini-Card 54 Mbps**Time to fetch webpage 3,75 seconds - Upload speed:  824.00 kb/s - Interleaved* 
prepend info

*Spoiler:*





 no prepending




Ping results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





*MOS (mean opinion score), is scaled from 5=best to 1=worst*
*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  22.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,39Wind  21 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,39On Telecoms  21.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  A  DOWN  4,39Vivodi  21.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  A  DOWN  4,39Forthnet  138.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,33OTE  21.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,39Netone  24 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,39NTUA@GRNET  22.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  UP  4,39Vodafone  59.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37Orange Business Hellas  22 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,39Verizon Hellas  133 ms  0 %  -2 ms  D  DOWN  4,33Cyta Hellas  22.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  A  DOWN  4,39*Total ping time is*  529 ms     




*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





DE-CIX  68.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37AMS-IX  75.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36LINX  89.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36NL-IX  74.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,37RIPN@MSK-IX  119.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,34ESPANIX  98.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,35MIX  67.75 ms  0 %  18 ms  B  DOWN  4,35PANAP  66.75 ms  25 %   0 ms  B  DOWN  1,56Akamai  80.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,36Cachefly  76.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Google CDN  21.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  A  DOWN  4,39Yahoo US  167.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  UP  4,26AT&T US  190 ms  0 %  4 ms  D  UP  4,18Global Crossing US  168.75 ms  0 %  -4 ms  D  DOWN  4,29Level 3 US  208.75 ms  25 %   -17 ms  E  DOWN  1,39Telia US  166.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  DOWN  4,26Qwest US  199 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,18Tata Communications US  226.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  E  DOWN  4,07Verizon US  165 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,27Savvis US  181.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  DOWN  4,24America Online Transit Data Network US  168.75 ms  0 %  -3 ms  D  UP  4,28Cogent Communications US  171.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,26Hurricane Electric US  227.75 ms  0 %  -2 ms  E  DOWN  4,09AboveNet US  220.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  E  DOWN  4,09XO Communications US  232.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  E  DOWN  4,07Sprint Nextel US  151.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,32Allstream US  182.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,23TW Telecom US  207.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  DOWN  4,15Deutche Telecom Germany  94 ms  0 %  7 ms  C  UP  4,35Global Crossing Germany  74 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Cogent Germany  66.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,37Telia Germany  68.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Level 3 Germany  80 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36Tata Communications Germany  74.25 ms  0 %  -3 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Savvis Germany  94 ms  0 %  3 ms  C  UP  4,35Cable&Wireless Germany  78 ms  0 %  -2 ms  C  UP  4,37PCCW Germany  128.25 ms  0 %  167 ms  D  UP  2,99NTT Communications UK  84.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,36America Online Transit Data Network UK  96.5 ms  0 %  -14 ms  C  UP  4,37Tinet UK  84 ms  0 %  -3 ms  C  DOWN  4,36GEANT UK  89.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36British Telecom UK  82.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,36Hurricane Electric UK  102.5 ms  0 %  -35 ms  C  UP  4,39Tinet Netherlands  74.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37AboveNet Netherlands  76 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36Wanadoo Netherlands  74 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37GEANT Netherlands  83.5 ms  0 %  28 ms  C  UP  4,33Opentransit France  85.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Sprint Nextel France  92.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  UP  4,35Seabone Italy  107.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,35Infostrada Italy  71.5 ms  0 %  14 ms  B  UP  4,35Telstra Australia  430.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  F  DOWN  3,14Optus Australia  415 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  UP  3,24NTT Communicatons Japan  288.75 ms  25 %   -19 ms  F  DOWN  1,16AboveNet Japan  351.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  DOWN  3,55Verizon Chech  83 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36ChinaNet China  337.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  F  DOWN  3,63PCCW Hong Kong  365.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  F  DOWN  3,49Pacnet Signapore  382.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  DOWN  3,40Isnet South Africa  248.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  DOWN  3,99Maxnet New Zealand  354.75 ms  0 %  -4 ms  F  DOWN  3,57Bell Canada  176.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  DOWN  4,23Leaseweb Netherlands  74.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,36The Planet US  230.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  UP  4,06Softlayer US  193.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,19Dreamhost US  210 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  DOWN  4,13Rackspace US  154.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,31Serverloft Germany  83.75 ms  0 %  -2 ms  C  UP  4,36Host-Europe Germany  83.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36Hetzner Germany  79.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36OVH  80.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36*Total ping time is*  10661.25 ms     




*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGI Italy  69.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37Fastweb Italy  92.5 ms  0 %  -8 ms  C  UP  4,36NGZ-Server Germany  75 ms  0 %  4 ms  B  UP  4,36K-Play Germany  74.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  DOWN  4,36GC-Server Germany  89.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  UP  4,35247CS Germany  84.5 ms  0 %  -4 ms  C  UP  4,36Esport-Servers Germany  78 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36LB-Server Germany  78.75 ms  0 %  -5 ms  C  UP  4,37G-Portal Germany  80.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Jolt UK  81.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36Multiplay UK  73.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37ServerFFS Netherlands  74.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,36GS-NET Netherlands  74.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Clanhost Netherlands  76.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  DOWN  4,36RDSNET Romania  103.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,35Dataplex Hungary  82 ms  0 %  3 ms  C  DOWN  4,36EA US  198.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,18Valve US  241.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  DOWN  4,02Gameservers US  153.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  DOWN  4,32Bigpoint Germany  77.75 ms  0 %  4 ms  C  DOWN  4,36*Total ping time is*  1959.75 ms     



*Total ping time is* *13150 ms*  10  19  37  19  10  8Greek servers  529  48,09 msInternational servers  10661.25  152,30 msGameservers  1959.75  103,14 ms



*Total ping time is* *13150 ms* *127,67 ms**Packet loss 0,77 %* 


*Test History(Last 10 results)*

*Spoiler:*





Τρίτη 08-02-2011 and time 21:30:20-Total ping time in ms is 13150Τρίτη 08-02-2011 and time 15:03:12-Total ping time in ms is 13632Δευτέρα 07-02-2011 and time 22:40:53-Total ping time in ms is 13025.25Δευτέρα 07-02-2011 and time 21:10:32-Total ping time in ms is 13243.75Δευτέρα 07-02-2011 and time 19:59:33-Total ping time in ms is 13674Δευτέρα 07-02-2011 and time 16:43:52-Total ping time in ms is 13765.25Κυριακή 06-02-2011 and time 20:39:57-Total ping time in ms is 13420.5Κυριακή 06-02-2011 and time 20:16:16-Total ping time in ms is 13632.75Κυριακή 06-02-2011 and time 15:51:53-Total ping time in ms is 13110.25Κυριακή 06-02-2011 and time 12:23:21-Total ping time in ms is 13854.75




Speedtest results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





Test date and time is Τρίτη 08-02-2011 and time 21:32:03Free Fr   1,19Mirrorservice   1,01Apple   0,55Nvidia   1,18Microsoft   1,40LeaseWeb   0,89ServerBoost   1,55ThinkBroadband   1,03Cachefly   1,29Ovh   1,23UoCrete   1,67Forthnet   0,48Otenet   2,15RootBSD   0,49



Detailed results for multihosts(Line capacity)

*Spoiler:*





 Host list by Someonefromhellftp://ftp.free.fr/ 0.2 MB/sftp://ftp.ovh.net/ 0.2 MB/sftp://ftp.hosteurope.de/ 0.1 MB/sftp://mirror.leaseweb.com/ 0.3 MB/sftp://ftp.sunet.se/ 0.15 MB/sftp://ftp.ukc.mirrorservice.org/ 0.15 MB/sftp://ftp.uni-kl.de/ 0.3 MB/sftp://ftp.funet.fi/ 0.1 MB/sftp://ftp5.gwdg.de/ 0.25 MB/sftp://mirror.sov.uk.goscomb.net/ 0.1 MB/s



*Average speed for 14 hosts*  1,15 MB/s  9 Mbps *Line speed for 10 hosts (Line Capacity)*  1,85 MB/s  15 Mbps

----------


## nnn

Speedtest results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





Test date and time is Τετάρτη 09-02-2011 and time 17:24:16Free Fr   1,25Mirrorservice   0,30Apple   1,62Nvidia   1,24Microsoft   1,82LeaseWeb   1,39ServerBoost   0,79ThinkBroadband   1,27Cachefly   1,19Ovh   1,14UoCrete   2,01Forthnet   0,39Otenet   2,14RootBSD   0,45



Detailed results for multihosts(Line capacity)

*Spoiler:*





 Host list by Someonefromhellftp://ftp.free.fr/ 0.2 MB/sftp://ftp.ovh.net/ 0.25 MB/sftp://ftp.hosteurope.de/ 0.15 MB/sftp://mirror.leaseweb.com/ 0.2 MB/sftp://ftp.sunet.se/ 0.25 MB/sftp://ftp.ukc.mirrorservice.org/ 0.15 MB/sftp://ftp.uni-kl.de/ 0.2 MB/sftp://ftp.funet.fi/ 0.1 MB/sftp://ftp5.gwdg.de/ 0.3 MB/sftp://mirror.sov.uk.goscomb.net/ 0.05 MB/s



*Average speed for 14 hosts*  1,21 MB/s  10 Mbps *Line speed for 10 hosts (Line Capacity)*  1,85 MB/s  15 Mbps

----------


## matelas

*ISP : OTEnet S.A. - IP 87.203 xxxxx - BBRAS 80.106.108.54 - Network   87.203.0.0/16* *Network Advertised via * *OTEGlobe Backbone AS*Test date and time is Τετάρτη 09-02-2011 and time 18:33:41 - script ver 1.1 k download*Microsoft Windows 7 Ultimate        - 2 Threads(2 CPUs), List by Someonefromhell, v0.55* * resolve in 21.0845 ms - NIC Σύνδεση δικτύου Intel(R) PRO/1000 PL 100 Mbps**Time to fetch webpage 1,03 seconds - Upload speed:  750.00 kb/s - Fast Path* 
prepend info

*Spoiler:*





 no prepending




Ping results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





*MOS (mean opinion score), is scaled from 5=best to 1=worst*
*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  20.25 ms  0 %  17 ms  A  DOWN  4,38Wind  13.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40On Telecoms  14.75 ms  0 %  -2 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Vivodi  13.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Forthnet  13.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40OTE  14 ms  0 %  -2 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Netone  14.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40NTUA@GRNET  13.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Vodafone  13 ms  0 %  2 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Orange Business Hellas  14 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Verizon Hellas  143.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,32Cyta Hellas  14.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40*Total ping time is*  302 ms     




*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





DE-CIX  68.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37AMS-IX  72.25 ms  0 %  -7 ms  B  DOWN  4,37LINX  74 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,36NL-IX  64 ms  0 %  -10 ms  B  DOWN  4,38RIPN@MSK-IX  107 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,35ESPANIX  87.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36MIX  85.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36PANAP  71.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Akamai  12.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Cachefly  64.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Google CDN  13.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Yahoo US  158.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,30AT&T US  169 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,27Global Crossing US  164 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,28Level 3 US  195.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,18Telia US  173.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,25Qwest US  181.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,23Tata Communications US  225 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  DOWN  4,09Verizon US  173.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,25Savvis US  176.25 ms  0 %  -3 ms  D  DOWN  4,26America Online Transit Data Network US  156.5 ms  0 %  -10 ms  D  DOWN  4,33Cogent Communications US  150.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  DOWN  4,32Hurricane Electric US  212.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  DOWN  4,13AboveNet US  194.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  DOWN  4,20XO Communications US  220.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  E  DOWN  4,11Sprint Nextel US  148.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  DOWN  4,32Allstream US  189.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  D  DOWN  4,22TW Telecom US  208.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  DOWN  4,14Deutche Telecom Germany  86.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Global Crossing Germany  78.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Cogent Germany  71.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Telia Germany  80.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Level 3 Germany  78.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Tata Communications Germany  83.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Savvis Germany  82.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Cable&Wireless Germany  80.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36PCCW Germany  79 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36NTT Communications UK  90.75 ms  0 %  -27 ms  C  DOWN  4,39America Online Transit Data Network UK  78.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Tinet UK  73.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,36GEANT UK  79.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36British Telecom UK  76.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Hurricane Electric UK  105.5 ms  0 %  -6 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Tinet Netherlands  61.25 ms  0 %  -5 ms  B  DOWN  4,38AboveNet Netherlands  78 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Wanadoo Netherlands  67.5 ms  0 %  11 ms  B  DOWN  4,36GEANT Netherlands  92.25 ms  0 %  39 ms  C  DOWN  4,26Opentransit France  99.5 ms  0 %  4 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Sprint Nextel France  84.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Seabone Italy  107 ms  0 %  -2 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Infostrada Italy  107.25 ms  0 %  8 ms  C  DOWN  4,34Telstra Australia  404.75 ms  0 %  -2 ms  F  DOWN  3,31Optus Australia  440.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  F  DOWN  3,09NTT Communicatons Japan  343.75 ms  0 %  -12 ms  F  DOWN  3,70AboveNet Japan  329 ms  0 %  -4 ms  F  DOWN  3,69Verizon Chech  81.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36ChinaNet China  86.25 ms  75 %   0 ms  C  DOWN  1,00PCCW Hong Kong  341 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  DOWN  3,59Pacnet Signapore  379.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  F  DOWN  3,43Isnet South Africa  261 ms  0 %  4 ms  F  DOWN  3,92Maxnet New Zealand  339 ms  0 %  2 ms  F  DOWN  3,59Bell Canada  171.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  DOWN  4,27Leaseweb Netherlands  79.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36The Planet US  168.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,27Softlayer US  182 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,22Dreamhost US  210 ms  0 %  -1 ms  E  DOWN  4,15Rackspace US  155.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,31Serverloft Germany  72.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Host-Europe Germany  76.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Hetzner Germany  73.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37OVH  69.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37*Total ping time is*  10004.25 ms     




*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGI Italy  86 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Fastweb Italy  94.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,35NGZ-Server Germany  68 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  DOWN  4,37K-Play Germany  78.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  DOWN  4,36GC-Server Germany  83 ms  0 %  -2 ms  C  DOWN  4,36247CS Germany  68 ms  0 %  -2 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Esport-Servers Germany  77.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36LB-Server Germany  86.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  DOWN  4,36G-Portal Germany  78.25 ms  0 %  3 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Jolt UK  73.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Multiplay UK  63 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  DOWN  4,37ServerFFS Netherlands  74 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37GS-NET Netherlands  65.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Clanhost Netherlands  74 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37RDSNET Romania  106.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,34Dataplex Hungary  97 ms  0 %  3 ms  C  DOWN  4,35EA US  169.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  DOWN  4,25Valve US  226.75 ms  0 %  3 ms  E  DOWN  4,06Gameservers US  163.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,28Bigpoint Germany  77.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36*Total ping time is*  1911 ms     



*Total ping time is* *12217.25 ms*  13  20  36  20  6  8Greek servers  302  27,45 msInternational servers  10004.25  142,92 msGameservers  1911  100,58 ms



*Total ping time is* *12217.25 ms* *118,61 ms**Packet loss 0,77 %* 


*Test History(Last 10 results)*

*Spoiler:*





Τετάρτη 09-02-2011 and time 18:33:41-Total ping time in ms is 12217.25Τρίτη 08-02-2011 and time 21:02:31-Total ping time in ms is 35174.5Δευτέρα 07-02-2011 and time 18:55:51-Total ping time in ms is 11810.5Σάββατο 05-02-2011 and time 21:46:50-Total ping time in ms is 11792Σάββατο 05-02-2011 and time 20:29:45-Total ping time in ms is 11914.25Πέμπτη 03-02-2011 and time 21:03:28-Total ping time in ms is 11712.25Τετάρτη 02-02-2011 and time 23:26:35-Total ping time in ms is 13498.25Τρίτη 01-02-2011 and time 22:39:27-Total ping time in ms is 13205Κυριακή 30-01-2011 and time 17:13:24-Total ping time in ms is 13074.25Σάββατο 29-01-2011 and time 23:15:16-Total ping time in ms is 12256




Speedtest results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





Test date and time is Τετάρτη 09-02-2011 and time 18:35:23Free Fr   0,61Mirrorservice   0,00Apple   0,54Nvidia   0,20Microsoft   0,10LeaseWeb   0,62ServerBoost   0,62ThinkBroadband   0,24Cachefly   0,64Ovh   0,53UoCrete   0,65Forthnet   0,68Otenet   0,68RootBSD   0,33



Detailed results for multihosts(Line capacity)

*Spoiler:*





 Host list by Someonefromhellftp://ftp.free.fr/ 0.1 MB/sftp://ftp.ovh.net/ 0.1 MB/sftp://ftp.hosteurope.de/ 0.1 MB/sftp://mirror.leaseweb.com/ 0 MB/sftp://ftp.sunet.se/ 0.05 MB/sftp://ftp.ukc.mirrorservice.org/ 0 MB/sftp://ftp.uni-kl.de/ 0.05 MB/sftp://ftp.funet.fi/ 0.05 MB/sftp://ftp5.gwdg.de/ 0.1 MB/sftp://mirror.sov.uk.goscomb.net/ 0 MB/s



*Average speed for 14 hosts*  0,46 MB/s  4 Mbps *Line speed for 10 hosts (Line Capacity)*  0,55 MB/s  4 Mbps

----------


## nnn

*ISP Tellas S.A. - IP 109.24 xxxxx - :: - BBRAS 62.169.255.44 - Network   109.242.0.0/16* *Network Advertised via * *OTEGlobe Backbone AS**TELECOM ITALIA SPARKLE S.p.A.*Test date and time is Τετάρτη 09-03-2011 and time 16:34:56 - script ver 1.1 m download*Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium    - 2 Threads(2 CPUs), List by Someonefromhell, v0.59* *   DNS Server: 62.169.194.48 resolve in 13.989 ms - NIC Dell Wireless 1390 WLAN Mini-Card 54 Mbps**Time to fetch webpage 1,96 seconds - Upload speed:  821.00 kb/s - Fast Path* 
prepend info

*Spoiler:*





41495 39757 12713 25472 25472 25472 25472 25472196613 1125 1103 12713 25472 25472 25472 25472 254723549 12713 25472 25472 25472 25472 25472





Ping results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





*MOS (mean opinion score), is scaled from 5=best to 1=worst*
*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  7.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Wind  6.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,40On Telecoms  8.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  UP  4,40Vivodi  6.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Forthnet  35 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,39OTE  6.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Netone  8 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40NTUA@GRNET  7 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  UP  4,40Vodafone  37 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,39Orange Business Hellas  7.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  UP  4,40Verizon Hellas  135.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,33Cyta Hellas  7.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40*Total ping time is*  273.25 ms     




*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





DE-CIX  47 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,38AMS-IX  97.75 ms  0 %  38 ms  C  UP  4,25LINX  69.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  DOWN  4,37NL-IX  52.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  B  DOWN  4,38RIPN@MSK-IX  102 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,35ESPANIX  81.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36MIX  49.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,38PANAP  60.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Akamai  22 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,39Cachefly  72 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Google CDN  22.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,39Yahoo US  153.25 ms  0 %  7 ms  D  DOWN  4,27AT&T US  176.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,24Global Crossing US  156.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,30Level 3 US  187.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  DOWN  4,22Telia US  149.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  DOWN  4,31Qwest US  186.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,22Tata Communications US  360.5 ms  0 %  -6 ms  F  UP  3,57Verizon US  154 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,31Savvis US  173.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,25America Online Transit Data Network US  194.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  DOWN  4,18Cogent Communications US  162 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  DOWN  4,28Hurricane Electric US  273.25 ms  0 %  -43 ms  F  UP  4,21AboveNet US  280.5 ms  0 %  -24 ms  F  UP  4,06XO Communications US  282.25 ms  0 %  -24 ms  F  UP  4,05Sprint Nextel US  161.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,28Allstream US  168 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,27TW Telecom US  192 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,19Deutche Telecom Germany  77.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36Global Crossing Germany  55.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Cogent Germany  53.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Telia Germany  89.75 ms  0 %  -40 ms  C  UP  4,40Level 3 Germany  92.25 ms  0 %  -9 ms  C  UP  4,36Tata Communications Germany  69.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,37Savvis Germany  71.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Cable&Wireless Germany  70.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37PCCW Germany  111 ms  0 %  37 ms  C  UP  4,22NTT Communications UK  98.5 ms  0 %  6 ms  C  UP  4,34America Online Transit Data Network UK  94.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,35Tinet UK  67.25 ms  0 %  6 ms  B  DOWN  4,36GEANT UK  94 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,35British Telecom UK  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00Hurricane Electric UK  87.5 ms  0 %  9 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Tinet Netherlands  52.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,38AboveNet Netherlands  69 ms  0 %  12 ms  B  DOWN  4,35Wanadoo Netherlands  53.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,38GEANT Netherlands  76.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36Opentransit France  85 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Sprint Nextel France  73 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Seabone Italy  43 ms  0 %  3 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Infostrada Italy  52.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Telstra Australia  404.75 ms  0 %  69 ms  F  UP  2,57Optus Australia  457.75 ms  0 %  -81 ms  F  UP  3,81NTT Communicatons Japan  387.5 ms  0 %  112 ms  F  DOWN  2,22AboveNet Japan  394.75 ms  0 %  24 ms  F  DOWN  3,10Verizon Chech  75.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36ChinaNet China  431.25 ms  0 %  69 ms  F  UP  2,43PCCW Hong Kong  378.25 ms  0 %  -30 ms  F  DOWN  3,71Pacnet Signapore  403.25 ms  0 %  69 ms  F  UP  2,58Isnet South Africa  331 ms  0 %  82 ms  F  UP  2,82Maxnet New Zealand  373.75 ms  0 %  9 ms  F  DOWN  3,36Bell Canada  168.75 ms  0 %  6 ms  D  UP  4,23Leaseweb Netherlands  57 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37The Planet US  178.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,24Softlayer US  176.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,24Dreamhost US  217 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  UP  4,11Rackspace US  140.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,32Serverloft Germany  51.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  B  UP  4,38Host-Europe Germany  58.25 ms  0 %  -3 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Hetzner Germany  52.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38OVH  59.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  DOWN  4,37*Total ping time is*  10523 ms     




*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGI Italy  68.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Fastweb Italy  63.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37NGZ-Server Germany  53.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,38K-Play Germany  50 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38GC-Server Germany  64 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,37247CS Germany  51 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,38Esport-Servers Germany  61.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37LB-Server Germany  57 ms  0 %  -11 ms  B  DOWN  4,39G-Portal Germany  58.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Jolt UK  56.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Multiplay UK  58.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37ServerFFS Netherlands  54.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38GS-COM DK  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00Clanhost Netherlands  75.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,37RDSNET Romania  101 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35Dataplex Hungary  87.25 ms  0 %  -6 ms  C  UP  4,36EA US  196.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,18Valve US  297.5 ms  0 %  57 ms  F  UP  3,26Gameservers US  152.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,31Bigpoint Germany  54.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37*Total ping time is*  1660.5 ms     



*Total ping time is* *12456.75 ms*  11  38  17  20  1  14Greek servers  273.25  24,84 msInternational servers  10523  150,33 msGameservers  1660.5  87,39 ms



*Total ping time is* *12456.75 ms* *120,94 ms**Packet loss 2,06 %* 


*Test History(Last 10 results)*

*Spoiler:*





Τετάρτη 09-03-2011 and time 16:34:56-Total ping time in ms is 12456.75Τρίτη 08-03-2011 and time 22:47:22-Total ping time in ms is 12095Τρίτη 08-03-2011 and time 22:37:14-Total ping time in ms is 12167.25Τρίτη 08-03-2011 and time 22:09:02-Total ping time in ms is 12442.25Τρίτη 08-03-2011 and time 21:39:50-Total ping time in ms is 12072.5Δευτέρα 07-03-2011 and time 12:02:26-Total ping time in ms is 12113Δευτέρα 07-03-2011 and time 01:29:37-Total ping time in ms is 11625.75Δευτέρα 07-03-2011 and time 01:24:21-Total ping time in ms is 11674.75Δευτέρα 07-03-2011 and time 01:17:10-Total ping time in ms is 11420.75Κυριακή 06-03-2011 and time 19:07:17-Total ping time in ms is 12068.75




Speedtest results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





Test date and time is Τετάρτη 09-03-2011 and time 16:36:30Free Fr   1,69Mirrorservice   0,20Apple   1,74Nvidia   2,07Microsoft   1,97LeaseWeb   1,55ServerBoost   0,95ThinkBroadband   1,34Cachefly   1,44Ovh   1,26UoCrete   1,98Forthnet   1,72Otenet   2,17RootBSD   0,50



Detailed results for multihosts(Line capacity)

*Spoiler:*





 Host list by Someonefromhellftp://ftp.free.fr/ 0.2 MB/sftp://ftp.ovh.net/ 0.2 MB/sftp://ftp.hosteurope.de/ 0.15 MB/sftp://mirror.leaseweb.com/ 0.25 MB/sftp://ftp.sunet.se/ 0.3 MB/sftp://ftp.ukc.mirrorservice.org/ 0.1 MB/sftp://ftp.uni-kl.de/ 0.1 MB/sftp://ftp.funet.fi/ 0.1 MB/sftp://ftp5.gwdg.de/ 0.25 MB/sftp://mirror.sov.uk.goscomb.net/ 0.1 MB/s



*Average speed for 14 hosts*  1,47 MB/s  12 Mbps *Line speed for 10 hosts (Line Capacity)*  1,75 MB/s  14 Mbps

----------


## nnn

*ISP Tellas S.A. - IP 91.140 xxxxx - :: - BBRAS 62.169.255.44 - Network   91.140.96.0/19* *Network Advertised via * *TELECOM ITALIA SPARKLE S.p.A.*Test date and time is Πέμπτη 10-03-2011 and time 14:54:55 - script ver 1.1 m download*Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium    - 2 Threads(2 CPUs), List by Someonefromhell, v0.59* *   DNS Server: 62.169.194.48 resolve in 14.3824 ms - NIC Dell Wireless 1390 WLAN Mini-Card 54 Mbps**Time to fetch webpage 1,43 seconds - Upload speed:  821.00 kb/s - Fast Path* 
prepend info

*Spoiler:*






 no prepending





Ping results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





*MOS (mean opinion score), is scaled from 5=best to 1=worst*
*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  7 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Wind  6 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,40On Telecoms  7 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Vivodi  7 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Forthnet  22.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,39OTE  6.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Netone  9.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,40NTUA@GRNET  6.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Vodafone  40.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Orange Business Hellas  7.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Verizon Hellas  148.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,32Cyta Hellas  8 ms  0 %  3 ms  A  DOWN  4,40*Total ping time is*  276.5 ms     




*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





DE-CIX  57 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37AMS-IX  96.75 ms  0 %  -40 ms  C  UP  4,40LINX  76.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36NL-IX  59.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37RIPN@MSK-IX  119.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,34ESPANIX  90.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,35MIX  63.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37PANAP  61.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Akamai  17.25 ms  25 %   40 ms  A  DOWN  1,53Cachefly  71.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Google CDN  22.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  UP  4,39Yahoo US  158 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,30AT&T US  165.5 ms  0 %  8 ms  D  UP  4,23Global Crossing US  160.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,29Level 3 US  197 ms  0 %  -2 ms  D  DOWN  4,19Telia US  158.25 ms  0 %  28 ms  D  UP  4,12Qwest US  177 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,24Tata Communications US  191.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,19Verizon US  154.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,30Savvis US  178.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,23America Online Transit Data Network US  186 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,22Cogent Communications US  183.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,22Hurricane Electric US  262 ms  0 %  -38 ms  F  UP  4,22AboveNet US  240 ms  0 %  -51 ms  E  UP  4,33XO Communications US  215.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  E  UP  4,13Sprint Nextel US  157 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,30Allstream US  159 ms  0 %  -3 ms  D  DOWN  4,31TW Telecom US  196 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  DOWN  4,19Deutche Telecom Germany  76.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Global Crossing Germany  72.25 ms  0 %  -3 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Cogent Germany  61 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Telia Germany  68.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Level 3 Germany  70 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Tata Communications Germany  58.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Savvis Germany  92.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Cable&Wireless Germany  74.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,36PCCW Germany  311.25 ms  0 %  209 ms  F  UP  1,66NTT Communications UK  108.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,34America Online Transit Data Network UK  97.25 ms  0 %  9 ms  C  UP  4,34Tinet UK  86.5 ms  0 %  -66 ms  C  UP  4,43GEANT UK  67.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37British Telecom UK  73.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Hurricane Electric UK  85 ms  0 %  18 ms  C  UP  4,34Tinet Netherlands  72.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37AboveNet Netherlands  66.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Wanadoo Netherlands  78.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36GEANT Netherlands  79.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Opentransit France  76.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Sprint Nextel France  72.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Seabone Italy  46.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,38Infostrada Italy  35.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,39Telstra Australia  384 ms  0 %  -8 ms  F  UP  3,47Optus Australia  407.5 ms  0 %  82 ms  F  UP  2,42NTT Communicatons Japan  383.75 ms  0 %  -18 ms  F  UP  3,57AboveNet Japan  380.5 ms  0 %  -30 ms  F  UP  3,70Verizon Chech  77.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36ChinaNet China  225.25 ms  50 %   -413 ms  E  DOWN  1,48PCCW Hong Kong  280.25 ms  0 %  -21 ms  F  UP  4,04Pacnet Signapore  485.25 ms  0 %  -22 ms  F  UP  3,10Isnet South Africa  354.25 ms  0 %  -100 ms  F  UP  4,31Maxnet New Zealand  380.5 ms  0 %  -31 ms  F  UP  3,71Bell Canada  160 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,29Leaseweb Netherlands  79 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36The Planet US  173.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  UP  4,24Softlayer US  179.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,23Dreamhost US  284.75 ms  0 %  -4 ms  F  UP  3,89Rackspace US  135.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,33Serverloft Germany  56.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Host-Europe Germany  59 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Hetzner Germany  63.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37OVH  58.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37*Total ping time is*  10414.75 ms     




*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGI Italy  45.5 ms  0 %  3 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Fastweb Italy  43.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,38NGZ-Server Germany  65 ms  0 %  -2 ms  B  DOWN  4,37K-Play Germany  71.25 ms  0 %  -14 ms  B  UP  4,38GC-Server Germany  64.5 ms  0 %  -3 ms  B  DOWN  4,37247CS Germany  65.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Esport-Servers Germany  69 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37LB-Server Germany  67 ms  0 %  -5 ms  B  DOWN  4,37G-Portal Germany  67 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Jolt UK  85.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Multiplay UK  66 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37ServerFFS Netherlands  56.5 ms  25 %   -9 ms  B  DOWN  1,59GS-COM DK  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00Clanhost Netherlands  64 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  UP  4,37RDSNET Romania  93 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Dataplex Hungary  81.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36EA US  183.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,23Valve US  232 ms  0 %  -5 ms  E  UP  4,10Gameservers US  159.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  DOWN  4,30Bigpoint Germany  71.75 ms  0 %  -4 ms  B  DOWN  4,37*Total ping time is*  1651 ms     



*Total ping time is* *12342.25 ms*  12  36  18  21  4  11Greek servers  276.5  25,14 msInternational servers  10414.75  148,78 msGameservers  1651  86,89 ms



*Total ping time is* *12342.25 ms* *119,83 ms**Packet loss 2,06 %* 


*Test History(Last 10 results)*

*Spoiler:*





Πέμπτη 10-03-2011 and time 14:54:55-Total ping time in ms is 12342.25Τετάρτη 09-03-2011 and time 20:14:37-Total ping time in ms is 11998.25Τετάρτη 09-03-2011 and time 16:34:56-Total ping time in ms is 12456.75Τρίτη 08-03-2011 and time 22:47:22-Total ping time in ms is 12095Τρίτη 08-03-2011 and time 22:37:14-Total ping time in ms is 12167.25Τρίτη 08-03-2011 and time 22:09:02-Total ping time in ms is 12442.25Τρίτη 08-03-2011 and time 21:39:50-Total ping time in ms is 12072.5Δευτέρα 07-03-2011 and time 12:02:26-Total ping time in ms is 12113Δευτέρα 07-03-2011 and time 01:29:37-Total ping time in ms is 11625.75Δευτέρα 07-03-2011 and time 01:24:21-Total ping time in ms is 11674.75




Speedtest results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





Test date and time is Πέμπτη 10-03-2011 and time 14:56:34Free Fr   1,77Mirrorservice   0,47Apple   2,04Nvidia   1,33Microsoft   2,00LeaseWeb   1,52ServerBoost   0,38ThinkBroadband   0,19Cachefly   1,24Ovh   1,29UoCrete   1,93Forthnet   0,69Otenet   2,13RootBSD   0,29



Detailed results for multihosts(Line capacity)

*Spoiler:*





 Host list by Someonefromhellftp://ftp.free.fr/ 0.25 MB/sftp://ftp.ovh.net/ 0.25 MB/sftp://ftp.hosteurope.de/ 0.2 MB/sftp://mirror.leaseweb.com/ 0.25 MB/sftp://ftp.sunet.se/ 0.1 MB/sftp://ftp.ukc.mirrorservice.org/ 0.15 MB/sftp://ftp.uni-kl.de/ 0.2 MB/sftp://ftp.funet.fi/ 0.1 MB/sftp://ftp5.gwdg.de/ 0.2 MB/sftp://mirror.sov.uk.goscomb.net/ 0.05 MB/s



*Average speed for 14 hosts*  1,23 MB/s  10 Mbps *Line speed for 10 hosts (Line Capacity)*  1,75 MB/s  14 Mbps

----------


## matelas

*ISP  - IP 94.68. xxxxx - BBRAS 80.106.108.54 - Network   94.68.0.0/16* *Network Advertised via * *UK Defence Research Agency*Test date and time is Πέμπτη 10-03-2011 and time 18:08:25 - script ver 1.1 m download*Microsoft Windows 7 Ultimate        - 2 Threads(2 CPUs), List by Someonefromhell, v0.59* * resolve in 77.8225 ms - NIC   0 Mbps**Time to fetch webpage 1,12 seconds - Upload speed:  782.00 kb/s - Fast Path* 
prepend info

*Spoiler:*





 no prepending




Ping results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





*MOS (mean opinion score), is scaled from 5=best to 1=worst*
*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  14 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Wind  13.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40On Telecoms  13.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Vivodi  13.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Forthnet  13.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40OTE  13.25 ms  0 %  -2 ms  A  UP  4,40Netone  14.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  A  UP  4,40NTUA@GRNET  13.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Vodafone  13.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Orange Business Hellas  14.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  UP  4,40Verizon Hellas  131 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,33Cyta Hellas  14 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40*Total ping time is*  281.75 ms     




*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





DE-CIX  54.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,38AMS-IX  61 ms  0 %  -5 ms  B  DOWN  4,38LINX  61.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37NL-IX  59.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37RIPN@MSK-IX  108.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,35ESPANIX  87.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36MIX  71.5 ms  25 %   -1 ms  B  DOWN  1,56PANAP  70.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Akamai  12.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Cachefly  61.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Google CDN  59.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  UP  4,37Yahoo US  152 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,31AT&T US  157.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,29Global Crossing US  171 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,27Level 3 US  202 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  DOWN  4,17Telia US  136.75 ms  0 %  3 ms  D  DOWN  4,32Qwest US  162.25 ms  0 %  -2 ms  D  DOWN  4,30Tata Communications US  216 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  DOWN  4,11Verizon US  137.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,33Savvis US  160.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,29America Online Transit Data Network US  140.75 ms  0 %  -4 ms  D  DOWN  4,33Cogent Communications US  141 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,32Hurricane Electric US  210.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  UP  4,13AboveNet US  194.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  DOWN  4,18XO Communications US  207.75 ms  0 %  3 ms  E  UP  4,13Sprint Nextel US  130.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  DOWN  4,33Allstream US  174.5 ms  0 %  -4 ms  D  UP  4,27TW Telecom US  187.25 ms  0 %  -2 ms  D  UP  4,23Deutche Telecom Germany  86.75 ms  0 %  27 ms  C  UP  4,32Global Crossing Germany  66 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Cogent Germany  80.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36Telia Germany  66.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Level 3 Germany  73.75 ms  0 %  -4 ms  B  UP  4,37Tata Communications Germany  81.75 ms  0 %  -3 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Savvis Germany  70.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Cable&Wireless Germany  73.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,36PCCW Germany  152.75 ms  0 %  116 ms  D  UP  3,39NTT Communications UK  63.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37America Online Transit Data Network UK  62.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Tinet UK  62.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37GEANT UK  61.75 ms  0 %  -2 ms  B  DOWN  4,37British Telecom UK  63.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Hurricane Electric UK  74.5 ms  0 %  3 ms  B  UP  4,36Tinet Netherlands  60.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  DOWN  4,37AboveNet Netherlands  69.25 ms  0 %  -2 ms  B  UP  4,37Wanadoo Netherlands  66.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  UP  4,37GEANT Netherlands  68.5 ms  0 %  10 ms  B  UP  4,36Opentransit France  70 ms  0 %  3 ms  B  DOWN  4,36Sprint Nextel France  69.25 ms  0 %  3 ms  B  DOWN  4,36Seabone Italy  89.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  C  UP  4,36Infostrada Italy  98.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Telstra Australia  350 ms  0 %  2 ms  F  DOWN  3,54Optus Australia  421.5 ms  0 %  -4 ms  F  UP  3,25NTT Communicatons Japan  332.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  F  DOWN  3,65AboveNet Japan  326.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  F  DOWN  3,68Verizon Chech  72 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37ChinaNet China  348 ms  0 %  -10 ms  F  UP  3,66PCCW Hong Kong  335.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  F  UP  3,61Pacnet Signapore  361 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  DOWN  3,51Isnet South Africa  259.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  DOWN  3,95Maxnet New Zealand  327 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  DOWN  3,67Bell Canada  156.75 ms  0 %  3 ms  D  DOWN  4,28Leaseweb Netherlands  69.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37The Planet US  168.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,26Softlayer US  168 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  DOWN  4,28Dreamhost US  193.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  DOWN  4,20Rackspace US  139.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,32Serverloft Germany  58.25 ms  0 %  -2 ms  B  UP  4,38Host-Europe Germany  69.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37Hetzner Germany  70 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  DOWN  4,37OVH  70 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37*Total ping time is*  9618.75 ms     




*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGI Italy  82.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Fastweb Italy  89.5 ms  0 %  3 ms  C  DOWN  4,35NGZ-Server Germany  69.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37K-Play Germany  62.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37GC-Server Germany  82.5 ms  0 %  63 ms  C  UP  4,14247CS Germany  61.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Esport-Servers Germany  74.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,36LB-Server Germany  87.5 ms  0 %  4 ms  C  UP  4,35G-Portal Germany  75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,36Jolt UK  62.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Multiplay UK  63.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37ServerFFS Netherlands  62.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37GS-COM DK  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00Clanhost Netherlands  67.25 ms  0 %  -2 ms  B  UP  4,37RDSNET Romania  103 ms  0 %  -17 ms  C  UP  4,37Dataplex Hungary  124.5 ms  0 %  -7 ms  C  UP  4,34EA US  245.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  E  UP  4,02Valve US  221.75 ms  0 %  34 ms  E  UP  3,83Gameservers US  130.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,33Bigpoint Germany  70.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37*Total ping time is*  1836.75 ms     



*Total ping time is* *11737.25 ms*  12  41  13  21  6  9Greek servers  281.75  25,61 msInternational servers  9618.75  137,41 msGameservers  1836.75  96,67 ms



*Total ping time is* *11737.25 ms* *113,95 ms**Packet loss 1,29 %* 


*Test History(Last 10 results)*

*Spoiler:*





Πέμπτη 10-03-2011 and time 18:08:25-Total ping time in ms is 11737.25Τρίτη 01-03-2011 and time 17:26:22-Total ping time in ms is 11596Δευτέρα 28-02-2011 and time 23:53:44-Total ping time in ms is 11576.25Δευτέρα 28-02-2011 and time 20:33:56-Total ping time in ms is 11660.5Πέμπτη 24-02-2011 and time 17:59:41-Total ping time in ms is 12082.25Δευτέρα 21-02-2011 and time 17:52:51-Total ping time in ms is 11971Τετάρτη 16-02-2011 and time 19:37:24-Total ping time in ms is 12384Τετάρτη 09-02-2011 and time 18:33:41-Total ping time in ms is 12217.25Τρίτη 08-02-2011 and time 21:02:31-Total ping time in ms is 35174.5Δευτέρα 07-02-2011 and time 18:55:51-Total ping time in ms is 11810.5




Speedtest results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





Test date and time is Πέμπτη 10-03-2011 and time 18:09:52Free Fr   0,27Mirrorservice   0,00Apple   0,51Nvidia   0,60Microsoft   0,55LeaseWeb   0,62ServerBoost   0,64ThinkBroadband   0,66Cachefly   0,55Ovh   0,57UoCrete   0,64Forthnet   0,71Otenet   0,71RootBSD   0,48



Detailed results for multihosts(Line capacity)

*Spoiler:*





 Host list by Someonefromhellftp://ftp.free.fr/ 0.1 MB/sftp://ftp.ovh.net/ 0.1 MB/sftp://ftp.hosteurope.de/ 0.1 MB/sftp://mirror.leaseweb.com/ 0 MB/sftp://ftp.sunet.se/ 0.1 MB/sftp://ftp.ukc.mirrorservice.org/ 0 MB/sftp://ftp.uni-kl.de/ 0.1 MB/sftp://ftp.funet.fi/ 0.1 MB/sftp://ftp5.gwdg.de/ 0 MB/sftp://mirror.sov.uk.goscomb.net/ 0 MB/s



*Average speed for 14 hosts*  0,54 MB/s  4 Mbps *Line speed for 10 hosts (Line Capacity)*  0,60 MB/s  5 Mbps

----------


## treli@ris

*ISP OTEnet S.A. - IP 87.202 xxxxx - :: - BBRAS 80.106.108.51 - Network   87.202.0.0/16* *Network Advertised via * *OTEGlobe Backbone AS*Test date and time is Παρασκευή 11-03-2011 and time 11:05:04 - script ver 1.1 download*Microsoft Windows 7 Professional    - 2 Threads(4 CPUs), List by Someonefromhell, v0.59* *   DNS Server: 192.168.1.254 resolve in 12.4241 ms - NIC Marvell Yukon 88E8056 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller 100 Mbps**Time to fetch webpage 0,96 seconds - Upload speed:  783.00 kb/s - Fast Path* 
prepend info

*Spoiler:*





 no prepending




Ping results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





*MOS (mean opinion score), is scaled from 5=best to 1=worst*
*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  8.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  UP  4,40Wind  6.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  UP  4,40On Telecoms  7.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,40Vivodi  7.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  UP  4,40Forthnet  6.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,40OTE  7 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,40Netone  8.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  UP  4,40NTUA@GRNET  7 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,40Vodafone  7 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,40Orange Business Hellas  7.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  UP  4,40Verizon Hellas  119.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,34Cyta Hellas  8 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,40*Total ping time is*  200.5 ms     




*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





DE-CIX  49 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,38AMS-IX  56.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37LINX  54.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  UP  4,37NL-IX  61.75 ms  0 %  -7 ms  B  UP  4,38RIPN@MSK-IX  98 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35ESPANIX  80.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36MIX  86 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  UP  4,36PANAP  62.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37Akamai  6.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  A  UP  4,40Cachefly  58.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Google CDN  6.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  A  UP  4,40Yahoo US  137.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,33AT&T US  161.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,29Global Crossing US  146.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,32Level 3 US  181.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,23Telia US  138 ms  0 %  -9 ms  D  UP  4,34Qwest US  175 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,25Tata Communications US  211.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  UP  4,13Verizon US  142.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,32Savvis US  158.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,29America Online Transit Data Network US  137.75 ms  0 %  -5 ms  D  UP  4,33Cogent Communications US  135.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,33Hurricane Electric US  205.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  UP  4,15AboveNet US  189 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,21XO Communications US  213 ms  0 %  3 ms  E  UP  4,11Sprint Nextel US  128.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,33Allstream US  160.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,30TW Telecom US  191.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,19Deutche Telecom Germany  68 ms  0 %  3 ms  B  UP  4,37Global Crossing Germany  58 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Cogent Germany  50 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,38Telia Germany  73.75 ms  0 %  -29 ms  B  UP  4,40Level 3 Germany  61 ms  0 %  -9 ms  B  UP  4,38Tata Communications Germany  51.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,38Savvis Germany  52.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  UP  4,37Cable&Wireless Germany  72.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37PCCW Germany  211.75 ms  0 %  -45 ms  E  UP  4,34NTT Communications UK  60.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37America Online Transit Data Network UK  65.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Tinet UK  54.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,38GEANT UK  55.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,38British Telecom UK  56.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37Hurricane Electric UK  69.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37Tinet Netherlands  51 ms  0 %  5 ms  B  UP  4,37AboveNet Netherlands  56.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Wanadoo Netherlands  55.25 ms  0 %  -2 ms  B  UP  4,38GEANT Netherlands  62.75 ms  0 %  10 ms  B  UP  4,36Opentransit France  68.75 ms  0 %  14 ms  B  UP  4,35Sprint Nextel France  67.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,37Seabone Italy  76 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36Infostrada Italy  83.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,36Telstra Australia  386.75 ms  0 %  -8 ms  F  UP  3,46Optus Australia  313.5 ms  25 %   -1 ms  F  UP  1,04NTT Communicatons Japan  332.5 ms  0 %  5 ms  F  UP  3,59AboveNet Japan  320.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  F  UP  3,68Verizon Chech  67.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37ChinaNet China  310 ms  0 %  -1 ms  F  UP  3,75PCCW Hong Kong  321.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  F  UP  3,70Pacnet Signapore  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00Isnet South Africa  255 ms  0 %  2 ms  F  UP  3,96Maxnet New Zealand  328.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  F  UP  3,67Bell Canada  149.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,32Leaseweb Netherlands  65 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37The Planet US  170.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,26Softlayer US  182.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,23Dreamhost US  189.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,21Rackspace US  131.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,33Serverloft Germany  52.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,38Host-Europe Germany  53.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  UP  4,37Hetzner Germany  66.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,37OVH  72.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37*Total ping time is*  8784.75 ms     




*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGI Italy  72.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,36Fastweb Italy  70 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37NGZ-Server Germany  61 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37K-Play Germany  52.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,38GC-Server Germany  62.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37247CS Germany  52.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,38Esport-Servers Germany  58.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37LB-Server Germany  68.5 ms  0 %  -4 ms  B  UP  4,37G-Portal Germany  77 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  UP  4,36Jolt UK  56.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Multiplay UK  59 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37ServerFFS Netherlands  57.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37GS-COM DK  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00Clanhost Netherlands  52.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  UP  4,37RDSNET Romania  82.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36Dataplex Hungary  74.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,36EA US  158.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,29Valve US  212.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  UP  4,12Gameservers US  126.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,33Bigpoint Germany  53.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,38*Total ping time is*  1508.5 ms     



*Total ping time is* *10493.75 ms*  13  46  8  21  5  8Greek servers  200.5  18,23 msInternational servers  8784.75  125,50 msGameservers  1508.5  79,39 ms



*Total ping time is* *10493.75 ms* *101,88 ms**Packet loss 2,32 %* 


*Test History(Last 10 results)*

*Spoiler:*





Παρασκευή 




........Auto merged post: treli@ris πρόσθεσε 3 λεπτά και 17 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........


*ISP OTEnet S.A. - IP 79.130 xxxxx - :: - BBRAS 80.106.108.51 - Network   79.130.0.0/16* *Network Advertised via * *OTEGlobe Backbone AS*Test date and time is Παρασκευή 11-03-2011 and time 11:12:26 - script ver 1.1 download*Microsoft Windows 7 Professional    - 2 Threads(4 CPUs), List by Someonefromhell, v0.59* *   DNS Server: 192.168.1.254 resolve in 12.4784 ms - NIC Marvell Yukon 88E8056 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller 100 Mbps**Time to fetch webpage 2,17 seconds - Upload speed:  760.00 kb/s - Fast Path* 
prepend info

*Spoiler:*





 no prepending




Ping results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





*MOS (mean opinion score), is scaled from 5=best to 1=worst*
*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  7.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Wind  7.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  UP  4,40On Telecoms  7.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Vivodi  7 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Forthnet  6.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40OTE  7 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  UP  4,40Netone  8.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40NTUA@GRNET  7.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Vodafone  7.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Orange Business Hellas  7.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Verizon Hellas  116.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,34Cyta Hellas  7.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40*Total ping time is*  197.25 ms     




*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





DE-CIX  49 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38AMS-IX  62.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37LINX  59.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37NL-IX  50.75 ms  0 %  5 ms  B  DOWN  4,37RIPN@MSK-IX  107.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  UP  4,34ESPANIX  79.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36MIX  74.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,36PANAP  62.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,37Akamai  6 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Cachefly  56.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Google CDN  7 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Yahoo US  137.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,33AT&T US  147 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,32Global Crossing US  159.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,29Level 3 US  182 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  DOWN  4,22Telia US  141.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  DOWN  4,32Qwest US  161.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,28Tata Communications US  208.5 ms  0 %  3 ms  E  UP  4,12Verizon US  135.75 ms  0 %  3 ms  D  DOWN  4,32Savvis US  156.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,30America Online Transit Data Network US  138.25 ms  0 %  6 ms  D  UP  4,30Cogent Communications US  135.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,33Hurricane Electric US  203.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  DOWN  4,16AboveNet US  197 ms  0 %  -9 ms  D  UP  4,24XO Communications US  200.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  UP  4,16Sprint Nextel US  155 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,31Allstream US  160 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,29TW Telecom US  176.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,25Deutche Telecom Germany  57.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Global Crossing Germany  63 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Cogent Germany  59.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Telia Germany  70.5 ms  0 %  19 ms  B  UP  4,34Level 3 Germany  59.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Tata Communications Germany  52.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  UP  4,37Savvis Germany  64.25 ms  0 %  11 ms  B  UP  4,36Cable&Wireless Germany  64.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37PCCW Germany  326.5 ms  0 %  92 ms  F  UP  2,74NTT Communications UK  61.5 ms  0 %  -4 ms  B  DOWN  4,38America Online Transit Data Network UK  57.25 ms  0 %  7 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Tinet UK  66 ms  0 %  16 ms  B  DOWN  4,35GEANT UK  59.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37British Telecom UK  57 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37Hurricane Electric UK  66.5 ms  0 %  -10 ms  B  UP  4,38Tinet Netherlands  55.5 ms  0 %  10 ms  B  DOWN  4,36AboveNet Netherlands  64.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Wanadoo Netherlands  52 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,38GEANT Netherlands  66.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37Opentransit France  62 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Sprint Nextel France  66.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Seabone Italy  69 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Infostrada Italy  73.75 ms  0 %  3 ms  B  DOWN  4,36Telstra Australia  380.75 ms  0 %  -10 ms  F  DOWN  3,51Optus Australia  429 ms  0 %  -15 ms  F  DOWN  3,32NTT Communicatons Japan  347 ms  0 %  -3 ms  F  UP  3,60AboveNet Japan  327.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  DOWN  3,66Verizon Chech  72.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37ChinaNet China  358.5 ms  0 %  -23 ms  F  UP  3,73PCCW Hong Kong  328.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  UP  3,65Pacnet Signapore  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00Isnet South Africa  260.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  F  DOWN  3,97Maxnet New Zealand  316.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  DOWN  3,70Bell Canada  150 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,32Leaseweb Netherlands  57 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37The Planet US  192 ms  0 %  -108 ms  D  UP  4,42Softlayer US  164 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,28Dreamhost US  186 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,22Rackspace US  135.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,33Serverloft Germany  52.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Host-Europe Germany  64.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Hetzner Germany  55.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37OVH  59.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37*Total ping time is*  9042.75 ms     




*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGI Italy  82 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Fastweb Italy  74.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  B  UP  4,37NGZ-Server Germany  55.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38K-Play Germany  52.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,38GC-Server Germany  63 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37247CS Germany  52 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Esport-Servers Germany  76.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36LB-Server Germany  62.25 ms  0 %  3 ms  B  UP  4,37G-Portal Germany  63 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Jolt UK  56 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Multiplay UK  63.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37ServerFFS Netherlands  51.75 ms  0 %  5 ms  B  DOWN  4,37GS-COM DK  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00Clanhost Netherlands  55.25 ms  0 %  3 ms  B  DOWN  4,37RDSNET Romania  88.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36Dataplex Hungary  73.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37EA US  160.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  DOWN  4,28Valve US  222.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  UP  4,09Gameservers US  149.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,32Bigpoint Germany  53.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38*Total ping time is*  1555.5 ms     



*Total ping time is* *10795.5 ms*  13  48  6  21  4  9Greek servers  197.25  17,93 msInternational servers  9042.75  129,18 msGameservers  1555.5  81,87 ms



*Total ping time is* *10795.5 ms* *104,81 ms**Packet loss 2,06 %* 


*Test History(Last 10 results)*

*Spoiler:*





Παρασκευή 11-03-2011 and time 11:12:26-Total ping time in ms is 10795.5Παρασκευή 11-03-2011 and time 11:09:24-Total ping time in ms is 11129Παρασκευ




........Auto merged post: treli@ris πρόσθεσε 7 λεπτά και 46 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

*ISP OTEnet S.A. - IP 94.65. xxxxx - :: - BBRAS 80.106.108.51 - Network   94.65.0.0/16* *Network Advertised via * *OTEGlobe Backbone AS*Test date and time is Παρασκευή 11-03-2011 and time 11:17:06 - script ver 1.1 download*Microsoft Windows 7 Professional    - 2 Threads(4 CPUs), List by Someonefromhell, v0.59* *   DNS Server: 192.168.1.254 resolve in 11.8141 ms - NIC Marvell Yukon 88E8056 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller 100 Mbps**Time to fetch webpage 0,98 seconds - Upload speed:  767.00 kb/s - Fast Path* 
prepend info

*Spoiler:*





 no prepending




Ping results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





*MOS (mean opinion score), is scaled from 5=best to 1=worst*
*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  7.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,40Wind  7.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40On Telecoms  7.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  UP  4,40Vivodi  7.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  UP  4,40Forthnet  7.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,40OTE  6.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Netone  8.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  A  UP  4,40NTUA@GRNET  7.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Vodafone  7.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Orange Business Hellas  7.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,40Verizon Hellas  111.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,34Cyta Hellas  8.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  UP  4,40*Total ping time is*  194.5 ms     




*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





DE-CIX  55.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37AMS-IX  80.25 ms  0 %  -14 ms  C  UP  4,38LINX  55 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38NL-IX  54.75 ms  0 %  6 ms  B  UP  4,37RIPN@MSK-IX  101.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,35ESPANIX  79.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36MIX  63.5 ms  25 %   -2 ms  B  DOWN  1,57PANAP  64.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Akamai  6.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  UP  4,40Cachefly  54 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Google CDN  6.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Yahoo US  142 ms  0 %  -2 ms  D  UP  4,33AT&T US  159.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,29Global Crossing US  151.25 ms  0 %  -2 ms  D  DOWN  4,32Level 3 US  130.75 ms  25 %   0 ms  D  DOWN  1,50Telia US  132.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,33Qwest US  168.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  UP  4,26Tata Communications US  221.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  E  UP  4,11Verizon US  146.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,32Savvis US  155 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  DOWN  4,30America Online Transit Data Network US  136.25 ms  0 %  7 ms  D  DOWN  4,30Cogent Communications US  138.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,32Hurricane Electric US  208.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  UP  4,14AboveNet US  200.25 ms  0 %  21 ms  E  UP  4,02XO Communications US  207.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  UP  4,14Sprint Nextel US  150.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  DOWN  4,32Allstream US  163.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,28TW Telecom US  180.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,23Deutche Telecom Germany  70.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37Global Crossing Germany  66 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37Cogent Germany  62.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37Telia Germany  71.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37Level 3 Germany  59.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Tata Communications Germany  55.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,38Savvis Germany  68.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37Cable&Wireless Germany  75.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36PCCW Germany  324.75 ms  0 %  -543 ms  F  DOWN  4,43NTT Communications UK  62.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37America Online Transit Data Network UK  58.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,37Tinet UK  58.25 ms  0 %  3 ms  B  DOWN  4,37GEANT UK  57.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37British Telecom UK  56.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Hurricane Electric UK  74.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,36Tinet Netherlands  52.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,38AboveNet Netherlands  52.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Wanadoo Netherlands  55.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  UP  4,37GEANT Netherlands  63.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Opentransit France  65 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37Sprint Nextel France  67 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Seabone Italy  77.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36Infostrada Italy  86 ms  0 %  35 ms  C  UP  4,30Telstra Australia  411.75 ms  0 %  -5 ms  F  UP  3,31Optus Australia  417.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  F  DOWN  3,24NTT Communicatons Japan  343 ms  0 %  37 ms  F  DOWN  3,23AboveNet Japan  319 ms  0 %  2 ms  F  DOWN  3,68Verizon Chech  59.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37ChinaNet China  310.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  DOWN  3,74PCCW Hong Kong  321.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  F  DOWN  3,67Pacnet Signapore  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00Isnet South Africa  250.75 ms  0 %  1 ms   DOWN  3,98Maxnet New Zealand  350 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  UP  3,56Bell Canada  146 ms  0 %  4 ms  D  DOWN  4,31Leaseweb Netherlands  55.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37The Planet US  162 ms  0 %  -2 ms  D  DOWN  4,30Softlayer US  167 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,27Dreamhost US  189.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,21Rackspace US  138.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,33Serverloft Germany  65.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37Host-Europe Germany  63.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Hetzner Germany  63.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37OVH  59.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37*Total ping time is*  9046.5 ms     




*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGI Italy  70.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Fastweb Italy  65 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37NGZ-Server Germany  62.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37K-Play Germany  65 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37GC-Server Germany  66.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37247CS Germany  61 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37Esport-Servers Germany  58.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37LB-Server Germany  78.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,36G-Portal Germany  69 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37Jolt UK  65.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37Multiplay UK  57.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  B  DOWN  4,38ServerFFS Netherlands  53.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,38GS-COM DK  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00Clanhost Netherlands  57.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37RDSNET Romania  85 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Dataplex Hungary  77.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36EA US  162 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,29Valve US  206.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  DOWN  4,14Gameservers US  153 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,31Bigpoint Germany  56.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37*Total ping time is*  1570.75 ms     



*Total ping time is* *10811.75 ms*  13  44  10  20  5  8Greek servers  194.5  17,68 msInternational servers  9046.5  129,24 msGameservers  1570.75  82,67 ms



*Total ping time is* *10811.75 ms* *104,97 ms**Packet loss 2,58 %* 


*Test History(Last 10 results)*

*Spoiler:*





Παρασκευή 11-03-2011 and time 11:17:06-Total ping time in ms is 10811.75Παρασκευή 11-03-2011 and time 11:12:26-Total ping time in ms is 10795.5Παρασκευή 11-03-2011 and time 11:09:24-Total ping time in ms is 11129Παρασκε

----------


## prodromosfan

*ISP Net One SA - IP 77.83. xxxxx - :: - BBRAS 477.83.12.253 - Network   77.83.0.0/16* *Network Advertised via * *TELECOM ITALIA SPARKLE S.p.A.*Test date and time is Παρασκευή 11-03-2011 and time 20:34:45 - script ver 1.1 m download*Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition   - 2 Threads(2 CPUs), List by Someonefromhell, v0.60* * resolve in 7.5189 ms - NIC Attansic L1 Gigabit Ethernet 10/100/1000Base-T Controller - Πακέτο χρονοδιαγράμματος Miniport 0 Mbps**Time to fetch webpage 1,40 seconds - Upload speed:  330.00 kb/s - Interleaved* 
prepend info

*Spoiler:*





 no prepending




Ping results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





*MOS (mean opinion score), is scaled from 5=best to 1=worst*
*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  27 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  UP  4,39Wind  25.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  A  UP  4,39On Telecoms  26 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  UP  4,39Vivodi  26 ms  0 %  2 ms  A  UP  4,39Forthnet  54 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,38OTE  26 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  UP  4,39Netone  24 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,39NTUA@GRNET  26.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,39Vodafone  230.5 ms  0 %  -109 ms  E  UP  4,40Orange Business Hellas  138 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  DOWN  4,33Verizon Hellas  133.25 ms  0 %  -2 ms  D  DOWN  4,33Cyta Hellas  28.75 ms  0 %  7 ms  A  UP  4,38*Total ping time is*  765.5 ms     




*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





DE-CIX  86 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36AMS-IX  106.75 ms  0 %  -43 ms  C  UP  4,39LINX  85 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36NL-IX  94 ms  0 %  3 ms  C  UP  4,35RIPN@MSK-IX  121.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,34ESPANIX  104.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  DOWN  4,34MIX  66.75 ms  25 %   15 ms  B  DOWN  1,53PANAP  81 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Akamai  40 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Cachefly  73 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,36Google CDN  45 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,38Yahoo US  162 ms  0 %  4 ms  D  UP  4,26AT&T US  185.25 ms  0 %  -4 ms  D  UP  4,24Global Crossing US  179 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  UP  4,23Level 3 US  201.25 ms  0 %  -5 ms  E  UP  4,20Telia US  168.75 ms  0 %  3 ms  D  DOWN  4,25Qwest US  195.5 ms  0 %  -7 ms  D  UP  4,23Tata Communications US  206 ms  0 %  2 ms  E  DOWN  4,14Verizon US  158.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,30Savvis US  192.75 ms  0 %  -2 ms  D  UP  4,21America Online Transit Data Network US  199.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,17Cogent Communications US  179.75 ms  0 %  3 ms  D  DOWN  4,22Hurricane Electric US  237.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  E  DOWN  4,05AboveNet US  238 ms  0 %  -4 ms  E  DOWN  4,07XO Communications US  237.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  E  DOWN  4,05Sprint Nextel US  180.25 ms  0 %  -2 ms  D  UP  4,25Allstream US  188 ms  0 %  -3 ms  D  UP  4,23TW Telecom US  220.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  E  UP  4,09Deutche Telecom Germany  82.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Global Crossing Germany  85 ms  0 %  3 ms  C  UP  4,36Cogent Germany  98.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,35Telia Germany  95.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,35Level 3 Germany  89.5 ms  0 %  -4 ms  C  UP  4,36Tata Communications Germany  92.5 ms  0 %  -12 ms  C  UP  4,37Savvis Germany  77.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Cable&Wireless Germany  79.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36PCCW Germany  152 ms  0 %  67 ms  D  UP  3,85NTT Communications UK  100.5 ms  0 %  -4 ms  C  UP  4,35America Online Transit Data Network UK  95.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35Tinet UK  92.25 ms  0 %  -35 ms  C  UP  4,39GEANT UK  115.75 ms  0 %  -10 ms  C  UP  4,35British Telecom UK  65.5 ms  25 %   0 ms  B  DOWN  1,56Hurricane Electric UK  105.5 ms  0 %  15 ms  C  DOWN  4,33Tinet Netherlands  119.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,34AboveNet Netherlands  91.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Wanadoo Netherlands  105.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35GEANT Netherlands  103 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  UP  4,35Opentransit France  87 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Sprint Nextel France  87.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Seabone Italy  58.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,37Infostrada Italy  94.5 ms  0 %  29 ms  C  UP  4,31Telstra Australia  369.5 ms  0 %  -5 ms  F  UP  3,51Optus Australia  385.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  F  UP  3,40NTT Communicatons Japan  363.5 ms  0 %  10 ms  F  UP  3,40AboveNet Japan  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00Verizon Chech  90.25 ms  0 %  4 ms  C  DOWN  4,35ChinaNet China  295.75 ms  25 %   -305 ms  F  DOWN  1,98PCCW Hong Kong  575.75 ms  0 %  4 ms  F  UP  2,36Pacnet Signapore  353.25 ms  25 %   3 ms  F  DOWN  1,00Isnet South Africa  340.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  UP  3,59Maxnet New Zealand  377.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  UP  3,43Bell Canada  181 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,23Leaseweb Netherlands  91.25 ms  0 %  3 ms  C  UP  4,35The Planet US  211.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  E  UP  4,14Softlayer US  215 ms  0 %  -2 ms  E  UP  4,14Dreamhost US  243.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  UP  4,02Rackspace US  160 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  DOWN  4,30Serverloft Germany  85.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Host-Europe Germany  86.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36Hetzner Germany  78.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36OVH  93.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,35*Total ping time is*  11007.5 ms     




*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGI Italy  81.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  UP  4,36Fastweb Italy  64.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,37NGZ-Server Germany  85 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36K-Play Germany  83.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36GC-Server Germany  91 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36247CS Germany  55 ms  25 %   18 ms  B  DOWN  1,54Esport-Servers Germany  82 ms  0 %  3 ms  C  UP  4,36LB-Server Germany  84 ms  0 %  5 ms  C  DOWN  4,35G-Portal Germany  70.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Jolt UK  97.75 ms  0 %  -3 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Multiplay UK  99 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,35ServerFFS Netherlands  101.75 ms  0 %  -3 ms  C  UP  4,35GS-COM DK  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00Clanhost Netherlands  79.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36RDSNET Romania  132.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,33Dataplex Hungary  92 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  DOWN  4,35EA US  218.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  E  UP  4,12Valve US  246.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  UP  4,00Gameservers US  156 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,30Bigpoint Germany  86.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36*Total ping time is*  2007.75 ms     



*Total ping time is* *13780.75 ms*  8  10  45  18  12  8Greek servers  765.5  69,59 msInternational servers  11007.5  157,25 msGameservers  2007.75  105,67 ms



*Total ping time is* *13780.75 ms* *133,79 ms**Packet loss 3,35 %* 


*Test History(Last 10 results)*

*Spoiler:*





Παρασκευή 11-03-2011 and time 20:34:45-Total ping time in ms is 13780.75Πέμπτη 03




........Auto merged post: prodromosfan πρόσθεσε 0 λεπτά και 32 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Speedtest results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





Test date and time is Παρασκευή 11-03-2011 and time 20:36:38Free Fr   0,74Mirrorservice   0,45Apple   0,79Nvidia   0,88Microsoft   0,66LeaseWeb   0,56ServerBoost   0,44ThinkBroadband   0,54Cachefly   0,71Ovh   0,56UoCrete   0,59Forthnet   0,70Otenet   0,55RootBSD   0,27



Detailed results for multihosts(Line capacity)

*Spoiler:*





 Host list by Someonefromhellftp://ftp.free.fr/ 0.1 MB/sftp://ftp.ovh.net/ 0.1 MB/sftp://ftp.hosteurope.de/ 0.1 MB/sftp://mirror.leaseweb.com/ 0.1 MB/sftp://ftp.sunet.se/ 0.05 MB/sftp://ftp.ukc.mirrorservice.org/ 0.05 MB/sftp://ftp.uni-kl.de/ 0.05 MB/sftp://ftp.funet.fi/ 0.05 MB/sftp://ftp5.gwdg.de/ 0.05 MB/sftp://mirror.sov.uk.goscomb.net/ 0 MB/s



*Average speed for 14 hosts*  0,60 MB/s  5 Mbps *Line speed for 10 hosts (Line Capacity)*  0,65 MB/s  5 Mbps

----------


## nnn

*ISP Tellas S.A. - IP 109.24 xxxxx - :: - BBRAS 62.169.255.44 - Network   109.242.0.0/16* *Network Advertised via * *OTEGlobe Backbone AS**TELECOM ITALIA SPARKLE S.p.A.*Test date and time is Παρασκευή 11-03-2011 and time 23:17:40 - script ver 1.1 m download*Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium    - 2 Threads(2 CPUs), List by Someonefromhell, v0.60* *   DNS Server: 62.169.194.48 resolve in 13.9339 ms - NIC Dell Wireless 1390 WLAN Mini-Card 54 Mbps**Time to fetch webpage 2,57 seconds - Upload speed:  820.00 kb/s - Fast Path* 
prepend info

*Spoiler:*






41495 39757 12713 25472 25472 25472 25472 25472196613 1125 1103 12713 25472 25472 25472 25472 254723549 12713 25472 25472 25472 25472 25472






Ping results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





*MOS (mean opinion score), is scaled from 5=best to 1=worst*
*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  7.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Wind  6 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40On Telecoms  7 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Vivodi  6.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Forthnet  23.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,39OTE  7.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Netone  8.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40NTUA@GRNET  6.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Vodafone  44.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  B  UP  4,38Orange Business Hellas  7 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Verizon Hellas  134.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  DOWN  4,33Cyta Hellas  8 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40*Total ping time is*  267 ms     




*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





DE-CIX  48 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,38AMS-IX  77.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,36LINX  71.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37NL-IX  57 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37RIPN@MSK-IX  103 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,35ESPANIX  82 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36MIX  53.75 ms  0 %  -4 ms  B  UP  4,38PANAP  62.25 ms  0 %  3 ms  B  UP  4,37Akamai  23 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,39Cachefly  63.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  UP  4,37Google CDN  23 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  UP  4,39Yahoo US  146.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  DOWN  4,39AT&T US  170.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,27Global Crossing US  164.25 ms  0 %  4 ms  D  DOWN  4,26Level 3 US  196.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,19Telia US  153.75 ms  0 %  5 ms  D  DOWN  4,28Qwest US  177.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,24Tata Communications US  349 ms  0 %  -44 ms  F  UP  3,95Verizon US  148.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  3,95Savvis US  183 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,23America Online Transit Data Network US  173.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  DOWN  4,26Cogent Communications US  157.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  DOWN  4,29Hurricane Electric US  287.25 ms  0 %  14 ms  F  UP  3,72AboveNet US  210.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  DOWN  4,13XO Communications US  394.75 ms  0 %  26 ms  F  UP  3,08Sprint Nextel US  162.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,28Allstream US  163.5 ms  0 %  3 ms  D  UP  4,27TW Telecom US  193.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,19Deutche Telecom Germany  59.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Global Crossing Germany  54 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Cogent Germany  68.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37Telia Germany  69.5 ms  25 %   -20 ms  B  UP  1,60Level 3 Germany  101.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35Tata Communications Germany  55.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Savvis Germany  66.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,37Cable&Wireless Germany  82.5 ms  0 %  4 ms  C  UP  4,36PCCW Germany  64.25 ms  0 %  17 ms  B  DOWN  4,35NTT Communications UK  91.25 ms  0 %  -7 ms  C  DOWN  4,36America Online Transit Data Network UK  93 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Tinet UK  74.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  UP  4,36GEANT UK  77 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36British Telecom UK  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00Hurricane Electric UK  82.25 ms  0 %  17 ms  C  UP  4,34Tinet Netherlands  67.25 ms  0 %  -2 ms  B  UP  4,37AboveNet Netherlands  73.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  DOWN  4,36Wanadoo Netherlands  54.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,38GEANT Netherlands  92 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,35Opentransit France  76.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Sprint Nextel France  78 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36Seabone Italy  42.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Infostrada Italy  55.25 ms  0 %  -7 ms  B  UP  4,38Telstra Australia  395.75 ms  0 %  -22 ms  F  DOWN  3,55Optus Australia  406.5 ms  0 %  75 ms  F  UP  2,50NTT Communicatons Japan  380.5 ms  0 %  -28 ms  F  DOWN  3,68AboveNet Japan  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00Verizon Chech  93.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,35ChinaNet China  381 ms  0 %  -37 ms  F  DOWN  3,76PCCW Hong Kong  265.25 ms  25 %   13 ms  F  DOWN  1,08Pacnet Signapore  379.5 ms  0 %  -48 ms  F  UP  3,86Isnet South Africa  254.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  DOWN  3,98Maxnet New Zealand  430.5 ms  0 %  44 ms  F  UP  2,70Bell Canada  157 ms  0 %  -2 ms  D  DOWN  4,31Leaseweb Netherlands  52.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38The Planet US  175 ms  0 %  -2 ms  D  DOWN  4,26Softlayer US  175 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,25Dreamhost US  207 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  DOWN  4,14Rackspace US  142.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,32Serverloft Germany  52 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Host-Europe Germany  77.25 ms  0 %  -3 ms  C  UP  4,37Hetzner Germany  58 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,38OVH  66.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37*Total ping time is*  9825.5 ms     




*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGI Italy  67.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Fastweb Italy  65.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37NGZ-Server Germany  55.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37K-Play Germany  52.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,38GC-Server Germany  60.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37247CS Germany  52.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Esport-Servers Germany  66 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37LB-Server Germany  61.5 ms  0 %  -13 ms  B  DOWN  4,39G-Portal Germany  64.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Jolt UK  53.75 ms  0 %  -2 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Multiplay UK  54.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38ServerFFS Netherlands  53.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,38GS-COM DK  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00Clanhost Netherlands  53.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,38RDSNET Romania  106.25 ms  0 %  96 ms  C  UP  3,79Dataplex Hungary  69 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37EA US  191.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  D  UP  4,21Valve US  282.75 ms  0 %  -5 ms  F  UP  3,90Gameservers US  152.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,31Bigpoint Germany  59.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37*Total ping time is*  1622.25 ms     



*Total ping time is* *11714.75 ms*  12  39  15  20  2  12Greek servers  267  24,27 msInternational servers  9825.5  140,36 msGameservers  1622.25  85,38 ms



*Total ping time is* *11714.75 ms* *113,74 ms**Packet loss 3,61 %* 


*Test History(Last 10 results)*

*Spoiler:*





Παρασκευή 11-03-2011 and time 23:17:40-Total ping time in ms is 11714.75Παρασκευή 11-03-2011 and time 23:07:05-Total ping time in ms is 11871.25Παρασκευή 11-03-2011 and time 15:06:32-Total ping time in ms is 11992.5Παρασκευή 11-03-2011 and time 14:53:24-Total ping time in ms is 11298.25Πέμπτη 10-03-2011 and time 21:34:24-Total ping time in ms is 12453.75Πέμπτη 10-03-2011 and time 14:54:55-Total ping time in ms is 12342.25Τετάρτη 09-03-2011 and time 20:14:37-Total ping time in ms is 11998.25Τετάρτη 09-03-2011 and time 16:34:56-Total ping time in ms is 12456.75Τρίτη 08-03-2011 and time 22:47:22-Total ping time in ms is 12095Τρίτη 08-03-2011 and time 22:37:14-Total ping time in ms is 12167.25

----------


## mob

Hostlist version  201103111312 by Someonefromhell, v0.60  Host OS & no. of CPUs  Windows 7 x64 - 2 CPU cores BBRAS  xxx.xxx.lan [192.168.1.254]  WAN IP  79.131.xxx.xxx ISP & network  OTEnet S.A. Multiprotocol Backbone &amp; ISP - 79.131.0.0/16  Advertised via  [coming soon!] Test mode  All tests  Total test duration  187.543 sec Pings per host  10  Ping threads  5 Hosts alive  102 / 103  *Avg. latency*  *121.187 msec* Downloads ran for  10 sec each  *Max. speed*  *15.82 Mbps or 1.98 MB/sec* 
   

*Detailed ping results*

*Spoiler:*





*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Orange Business Hellas  22.90 msec  0.00%  +0.10 msec  A Vodafone  23.10 msec  0.00%   -0.80 msec  A OTE  24.70 msec  0.00%  +0.20 msec  A Cyta Hellas  25.60 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A NTUA@GRNET  26.50 msec  0.00%   -2.60 msec  A Forthnet  27.40 msec  0.00%  +0.60 msec  A Wind  28.00 msec  0.00%   -2.50 msec  A Netone  28.80 msec  0.00%   -1.60 msec  A Vivodi  29.80 msec  0.00%   -3.30 msec  A On Telecoms  30.00 msec  0.00%   -2.50 msec  B Hellas Online  31.20 msec  0.00%   -3.40 msec  B Verizon Hellas  136.30 msec  0.00%   -0.20 msec  D *Group sum*  *434.30 msec*    *Group average*  *36.19 msec*  *0.00%*   *B*



*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





AboveNet Japan  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A Akamai  24.40 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Google CDN  29.00 msec  0.00%   -0.10 msec  A DE-CIX  67.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B AMS-IX  68.20 msec  0.00%  +0.90 msec  B Tinet Netherlands  68.90 msec  0.00%   -0.10 msec  B Tata Communications Germany  69.20 msec  0.00%  +0.30 msec  B Wanadoo Netherlands  69.30 msec  0.00%  +0.10 msec  B Hetzner Germany  70.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Serverloft Germany  70.60 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B AboveNet Netherlands  71.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Host-Europe Germany  71.10 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  B Savvis Germany  72.20 msec  0.00%  +2.70 msec  B NL-IX  72.70 msec  0.00%   -0.20 msec  B America Online Transit Data Network UK  74.30 msec  0.00%   -1.80 msec  B Leaseweb Netherlands  74.40 msec  0.00%   -0.30 msec  B GEANT UK  77.30 msec  0.00%   -0.80 msec  C Cogent Germany  77.40 msec  0.00%  +1.50 msec  C Tinet UK  78.80 msec  0.00%   -2.80 msec  C British Telecom UK  79.20 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C LINX  79.40 msec  0.00%  +0.60 msec  C Global Crossing Germany  79.60 msec  0.00%  +0.20 msec  C Telia Germany  79.70 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Cachefly  79.90 msec  0.00%  +0.10 msec  C Opentransit France  80.40 msec  0.00%  +0.10 msec  C Level 3 Germany  81.30 msec  0.00%   -0.40 msec  C OVH  81.50 msec  0.00%  +2.50 msec  C MIX  81.60 msec  0.00%  +0.70 msec  C Verizon Chech  82.70 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Sprint Nextel France  82.90 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C PANAP  83.30 msec  0.00%  +0.10 msec  C PCCW Germany  85.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Deutche Telecom Germany  85.30 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Hurricane Electric UK  86.80 msec  0.00%   -1.20 msec  C NTT Communications UK  87.20 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C Cable&Wireless Germany  88.00 msec  0.00%   -1.50 msec  C Seabone Italy  88.70 msec  0.00%   -0.10 msec  C GEANT Netherlands  89.10 msec  0.00%  +0.10 msec  C Infostrada Italy  95.40 msec  0.00%  +0.20 msec  C ESPANIX  103.00 msec  0.00%  +3.80 msec  C RIPN@MSK-IX  116.90 msec  0.00%  +0.60 msec  C Rackspace US  150.50 msec  0.00%  +0.20 msec  D Verizon US  151.40 msec  0.00%  +0.40 msec  D Cogent Communications US  153.10 msec  0.00%   -2.60 msec  D America Online Transit Data Network US  153.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Telia US  153.50 msec  0.00%  +0.30 msec  D Yahoo US  160.10 msec  0.00%  +0.10 msec  D Global Crossing US  163.40 msec  0.00%   -0.20 msec  D Sprint Nextel US  170.30 msec  0.00%  +0.20 msec  D AT&T US  173.20 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Savvis US  176.40 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Bell Canada  176.90 msec  0.00%   -0.30 msec  D Qwest US  177.90 msec  0.00%   -0.20 msec  D Softlayer US  180.60 msec  0.00%  +3.80 msec  D The Planet US  182.20 msec  0.00%   -0.10 msec  D Allstream US  184.20 msec  0.00%  +1.10 msec  D Level 3 US  190.30 msec  0.00%  +0.20 msec  D TW Telecom US  199.70 msec  0.00%  +2.60 msec  D Dreamhost US  207.30 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E AboveNet US  207.80 msec  0.00%  +2.40 msec  E Hurricane Electric US  220.30 msec  0.00%  +1.60 msec  E XO Communications US  228.80 msec  0.00%  +4.60 msec  E Tata Communications US  232.80 msec  0.00%   -0.40 msec  E Isnet South Africa  274.20 msec  0.00%  +0.10 msec  F PCCW Hong Kong  317.70 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  F Maxnet New Zealand  340.50 msec  0.00%   -1.40 msec  F Telstra Australia  356.30 msec  0.00%   -0.90 msec  F NTT Communicatons Japan  356.50 msec  0.00%  +2.10 msec  F Pacnet Signapore  364.20 msec  0.00%  +13.70 msec  F ChinaNet China  433.50 msec  20.00%   -1.25 msec  F Optus Australia  443.10 msec  0.00%  +0.30 msec  F *Group sum*  *9982.90 msec*    *Group average*  *142.61 msec*  *0.29%*   *D*



*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





247CS Germany  68.30 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Jolt UK  70.60 msec  0.00%   -0.70 msec  B ServerFFS Netherlands  71.60 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B NGZ-Server Germany  72.20 msec  0.00%   -0.20 msec  B Clanhost Netherlands  72.30 msec  0.00%  +0.90 msec  B K-Play Germany  73.00 msec  0.00%   -0.10 msec  B LB-Server Germany  74.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Bigpoint Germany  74.30 msec  0.00%   -1.30 msec  B Esport-Servers Germany  76.70 msec  0.00%  +0.10 msec  C Multiplay UK  80.80 msec  0.00%   -0.30 msec  C Fastweb Italy  83.10 msec  0.00%  +0.10 msec  C G-Portal Germany  83.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C NGI Italy  85.60 msec  0.00%  +0.10 msec  C GC-Server Germany  88.80 msec  0.00%  +0.30 msec  C GS-COM DK  96.40 msec  0.00%   -1.60 msec  C Dataplex Hungary  97.00 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  C RDSNET Romania  101.10 msec  0.00%   -0.70 msec  C Gameservers US  170.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D EA US  180.40 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Valve US  223.70 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  E *Group sum*  *1943.90 msec*    *Group average*  *97.20 msec*  *0.00%*   *C*

----------


## antonis556

Hostlist version  201103111312 by Someonefromhell, v0.60  Host OS & no. of CPUs  Windows XP x86 - 3 CPU cores BBRAS  N/A (non-responsive BBRAS)  WAN IP  92.118.xxx.xxx ISP & network  ON S.A. - 92.118.160.0/19  Advertised via  [coming soon!] Test mode  All tests  Total test duration  159.594 sec Pings per host  4  Ping threads  4 Hosts alive  102 / 103  *Avg. latency*  *116.505 msec* Downloads ran for  10 sec each  *Max. speed*  *14.84 Mbps or 1.85 MB/sec* 
   

*Detailed ping results*

*Spoiler:*





*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





OTE  6.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A NTUA@GRNET  6.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Wind  6.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Vodafone  6.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A On Telecoms  6.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Hellas Online  7.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Vivodi  7.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Forthnet  7.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  A Netone  7.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  A Cyta Hellas  80.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Orange Business Hellas  108.00 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  C Verizon Hellas  148.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D *Group sum*  *396.50 msec*    *Group average*  *33.04 msec*  *0.00%*   *B*



*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





AboveNet Japan  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A Akamai  6.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Google CDN  6.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Seabone Italy  55.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B Tinet Netherlands  57.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Wanadoo Netherlands  57.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B Leaseweb Netherlands  57.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Serverloft Germany  57.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B British Telecom UK  58.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Host-Europe Germany  58.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B Hetzner Germany  59.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Cachefly  62.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B OVH  63.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B LINX  63.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B PANAP  64.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B AboveNet Netherlands  68.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Hurricane Electric UK  69.00 msec  0.00%   -1.50 msec  B MIX  69.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B AMS-IX  73.00 msec  0.00%   -1.75 msec  B Infostrada Italy  74.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Global Crossing Germany  80.00 msec  0.00%  +6.00 msec  C DE-CIX  80.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C NL-IX  80.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C NTT Communications UK  81.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Tinet UK  82.75 msec  0.00%   -1.50 msec  C Deutche Telecom Germany  84.00 msec  0.00%   -8.75 msec  C GEANT UK  84.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C America Online Transit Data Network UK  85.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Opentransit France  89.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C Cogent Germany  98.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Level 3 Germany  98.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C RIPN@MSK-IX  99.50 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  C Savvis Germany  101.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Tata Communications Germany  102.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C Sprint Nextel France  102.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Telia Germany  104.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Verizon Chech  104.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C GEANT Netherlands  105.25 msec  0.00%  +4.25 msec  C ESPANIX  106.50 msec  0.00%  +1.50 msec  C Cable&Wireless Germany  107.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C PCCW Germany  124.25 msec  0.00%   -26.00 msec  C Yahoo US  144.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Global Crossing US  157.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Rackspace US  159.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Sprint Nextel US  159.75 msec  0.00%   -4.75 msec  D Verizon US  161.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Telia US  163.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Allstream US  164.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D America Online Transit Data Network US  166.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D The Planet US  168.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Bell Canada  183.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D AT&T US  183.75 msec  0.00%   -5.00 msec  D Cogent Communications US  184.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D Softlayer US  187.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Savvis US  187.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Qwest US  190.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D TW Telecom US  200.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Level 3 US  200.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E AboveNet US  203.75 msec  0.00%  +4.75 msec  E Dreamhost US  217.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Hurricane Electric US  220.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E XO Communications US  230.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Tata Communications US  235.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E Isnet South Africa  283.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F NTT Communicatons Japan  302.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  F PCCW Hong Kong  305.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  F ChinaNet China  338.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Pacnet Signapore  339.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Maxnet New Zealand  342.75 msec  0.00%   -1.25 msec  F Optus Australia  362.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Telstra Australia  365.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F *Group sum*  *9787.75 msec*    *Group average*  *139.82 msec*  *0.00%*   *D*



*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Clanhost Netherlands  52.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Jolt UK  54.50 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  B G-Portal Germany  54.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Esport-Servers Germany  55.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B NGZ-Server Germany  55.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B K-Play Germany  57.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B 247CS Germany  57.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Bigpoint Germany  57.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B Multiplay UK  57.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B ServerFFS Netherlands  63.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B LB-Server Germany  64.50 msec  0.00%  +1.75 msec  B RDSNET Romania  65.00 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  B Fastweb Italy  65.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B GC-Server Germany  68.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Dataplex Hungary  85.50 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  C NGI Italy  105.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C GS-COM DK  105.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Gameservers US  155.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D EA US  188.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Valve US  233.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E *Group sum*  *1699.25 msec*    *Group average*  *84.96 msec*  *0.00%*   *C*

----------


## antonis556

Hostlist version  201103111312 by Someonefromhell, v0.60  Host OS & no. of CPUs  Windows XP x86 - 3 CPU cores BBRAS  N/A (non-responsive BBRAS)  WAN IP  92.118.xxx.xxx ISP & network  ON S.A. - 92.118.160.0/19  Advertised via  [coming soon!] Test mode  All tests  Total test duration  159.875 sec Pings per host  4  Ping threads  4 Hosts alive  102 / 103  *Avg. latency*  *115.919 msec* Downloads ran for  10 sec each  *Max. speed*  *14.93 Mbps or 1.87 MB/sec* 
   

*Detailed ping results*

*Spoiler:*





*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Forthnet  6.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A OTE  6.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Wind  6.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A On Telecoms  6.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A NTUA@GRNET  7.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Hellas Online  7.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  A Vivodi  7.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Vodafone  7.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  A Netone  7.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Cyta Hellas  80.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Orange Business Hellas  108.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Verizon Hellas  147.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D *Group sum*  *399.00 msec*    *Group average*  *33.25 msec*  *0.00%*   *B*



*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





AboveNet Japan  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A Akamai  6.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Google CDN  6.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  A Tinet Netherlands  57.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Wanadoo Netherlands  57.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B Leaseweb Netherlands  58.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B British Telecom UK  58.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Serverloft Germany  58.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Host-Europe Germany  58.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Seabone Italy  59.25 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  B Hetzner Germany  59.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Cachefly  62.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B OVH  63.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B PANAP  64.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B LINX  64.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B MIX  68.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B AboveNet Netherlands  69.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B AMS-IX  71.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Hurricane Electric UK  71.75 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  B Infostrada Italy  75.00 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  C Deutche Telecom Germany  75.25 msec  0.00%   -1.50 msec  C Global Crossing Germany  76.75 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  C Tinet UK  79.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C DE-CIX  80.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C NL-IX  80.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C PCCW Germany  80.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C NTT Communications UK  81.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C America Online Transit Data Network UK  83.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C GEANT UK  83.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Opentransit France  89.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C Telia Germany  89.75 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  C Level 3 Germany  97.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C GEANT Netherlands  98.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Cogent Germany  98.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C Savvis Germany  100.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C RIPN@MSK-IX  101.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Tata Communications Germany  101.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Sprint Nextel France  102.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Verizon Chech  103.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C ESPANIX  106.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C Cable&Wireless Germany  106.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C Yahoo US  144.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Sprint Nextel US  157.00 msec  0.00%   -1.50 msec  D Global Crossing US  157.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Rackspace US  159.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Verizon US  161.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Allstream US  165.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Telia US  166.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D America Online Transit Data Network US  167.00 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  D AT&T US  175.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D The Planet US  175.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D Bell Canada  182.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D Cogent Communications US  182.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Savvis US  183.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Qwest US  188.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Softlayer US  193.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D TW Telecom US  200.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Level 3 US  207.75 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  E AboveNet US  219.75 msec  0.00%   -15.25 msec  E Hurricane Electric US  220.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Dreamhost US  221.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E XO Communications US  227.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Tata Communications US  231.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Isnet South Africa  283.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  F PCCW Hong Kong  305.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F ChinaNet China  306.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Pacnet Signapore  328.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Maxnet New Zealand  343.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F NTT Communicatons Japan  345.75 msec  0.00%  +3.25 msec  F Optus Australia  363.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Telstra Australia  367.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F *Group sum*  *9731.75 msec*    *Group average*  *139.03 msec*  *0.00%*   *D*



*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Clanhost Netherlands  52.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Jolt UK  54.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B G-Portal Germany  54.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B NGZ-Server Germany  55.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Esport-Servers Germany  55.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Multiplay UK  56.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B K-Play Germany  56.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Bigpoint Germany  57.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B 247CS Germany  57.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B LB-Server Germany  61.00 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  B RDSNET Romania  64.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Fastweb Italy  65.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B ServerFFS Netherlands  67.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B GC-Server Germany  69.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B Dataplex Hungary  84.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C GS-COM DK  105.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C NGI Italy  105.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Gameservers US  152.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D EA US  190.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Valve US  230.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E *Group sum*  *1693.00 msec*    *Group average*  *84.65 msec*  *0.00%*   *C*

----------


## antonis556

Hostlist version  201103111312 by Someonefromhell, v0.60  Host OS & no. of CPUs  Windows XP x86 - 3 CPU cores BBRAS  N/A (non-responsive BBRAS)  WAN IP  92.118.xxx.xxx ISP & network  ON S.A. - 92.118.160.0/19  Advertised via  [coming soon!] Test mode  All tests  Total test duration  162.031 sec Pings per host  4  Ping threads  4 Hosts alive  102 / 103  *Avg. latency*  *117.422 msec* Downloads ran for  10 sec each  *Max. speed*  *15.04 Mbps or 1.88 MB/sec* 
   

*Detailed ping results*

*Spoiler:*





*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NTUA@GRNET  6.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A OTE  6.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Vodafone  7.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Forthnet  7.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  A On Telecoms  7.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  A Wind  7.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Netone  7.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Vivodi  7.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  A Hellas Online  8.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Cyta Hellas  80.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Orange Business Hellas  101.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Verizon Hellas  147.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D *Group sum*  *394.75 msec*    *Group average*  *32.90 msec*  *0.00%*   *B*



*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





AboveNet Japan  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A Akamai  6.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Google CDN  6.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Serverloft Germany  52.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B Host-Europe Germany  53.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Hetzner Germany  54.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B British Telecom UK  54.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Seabone Italy  55.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Wanadoo Netherlands  57.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B OVH  57.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Leaseweb Netherlands  58.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Cachefly  60.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Tinet Netherlands  62.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B LINX  62.75 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  B Hurricane Electric UK  63.00 msec  0.00%  +2.25 msec  B PANAP  64.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B AboveNet Netherlands  68.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B MIX  68.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B AMS-IX  71.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Infostrada Italy  71.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B Global Crossing Germany  74.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B PCCW Germany  75.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Deutche Telecom Germany  79.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C NL-IX  80.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C DE-CIX  80.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C Tinet UK  80.75 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  C NTT Communications UK  82.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C America Online Transit Data Network UK  84.00 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  C GEANT UK  88.25 msec  0.00%   -4.50 msec  C Opentransit France  89.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C Level 3 Germany  97.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C GEANT Netherlands  98.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C Cogent Germany  99.50 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  C Telia Germany  100.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Savvis Germany  100.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C Sprint Nextel France  102.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Verizon Chech  103.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C ESPANIX  105.50 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  C RIPN@MSK-IX  105.50 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  C Cable&Wireless Germany  106.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Tata Communications Germany  112.25 msec  0.00%  +11.75 msec  C Yahoo US  142.25 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  D Sprint Nextel US  155.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Global Crossing US  157.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Telia US  157.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Verizon US  157.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Rackspace US  159.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D America Online Transit Data Network US  166.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Allstream US  170.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Bell Canada  181.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D Cogent Communications US  181.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D Savvis US  182.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Qwest US  187.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Softlayer US  192.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D AT&T US  197.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D AboveNet US  199.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D TW Telecom US  200.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  E Level 3 US  200.33 msec  25.00%   -0.33 msec  E The Planet US  204.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Hurricane Electric US  214.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Dreamhost US  216.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Tata Communications US  228.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E XO Communications US  248.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E Isnet South Africa  283.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F PCCW Hong Kong  305.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Maxnet New Zealand  340.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F NTT Communicatons Japan  342.25 msec  0.00%   -2.00 msec  F Optus Australia  362.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F Telstra Australia  363.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F ChinaNet China  380.50 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  F Pacnet Signapore  426.75 msec  0.00%   -40.75 msec  F *Group sum*  *9893.33 msec*    *Group average*  *141.33 msec*  *0.36%*   *D*



*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Multiplay UK  53.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B Jolt UK  54.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B G-Portal Germany  54.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B Esport-Servers Germany  54.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B NGZ-Server Germany  55.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B K-Play Germany  55.50 msec  0.00%   -1.50 msec  B 247CS Germany  57.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B Bigpoint Germany  57.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Clanhost Netherlands  58.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B LB-Server Germany  60.75 msec  0.00%   -2.75 msec  B ServerFFS Netherlands  63.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B RDSNET Romania  64.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Fastweb Italy  64.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B GC-Server Germany  70.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Dataplex Hungary  84.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C NGI Italy  104.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C GS-COM DK  105.75 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  C Gameservers US  152.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D EA US  188.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Valve US  230.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E *Group sum*  *1689.00 msec*    *Group average*  *84.45 msec*  *0.00%*   *C*

----------


## Thanasis159

Hostlist version  201103111312 by Someonefromhell, v0.60  Host OS & no. of CPUs  Windows 7 x86 - 4 CPU cores BBRAS  80.106.108.43  WAN IP  87.202.xxx.xxx ISP & network  OTEnet S.A. Multiprotocol Backbone &amp; ISP - 87.202.0.0/16  Advertised via  [coming soon!] Test mode  All tests  Total test duration  157.841 sec Pings per host  4  Ping threads  4 Hosts alive  102 / 103  *Avg. latency*  *103.243 msec* Downloads ran for  10 sec each  *Max. speed*  *13.42 Mbps or 1.68 MB/sec* 
   

*Detailed ping results*

*Spoiler:*





*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





OTE  6.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Forthnet  6.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A NTUA@GRNET  6.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Wind  6.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A On Telecoms  6.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Vivodi  6.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  A Orange Business Hellas  6.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Vodafone  7.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  A Netone  7.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Cyta Hellas  7.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Hellas Online  11.50 msec  0.00%  +4.50 msec  A Verizon Hellas  115.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C *Group sum*  *192.50 msec*    *Group average*  *16.04 msec*  *0.00%*   *A*



*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





AboveNet Japan  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A Google CDN  5.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Akamai  5.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A DE-CIX  48.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Level 3 Germany  50.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B Cachefly  50.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Tinet UK  50.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B LINX  51.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Tata Communications Germany  52.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B Serverloft Germany  52.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Host-Europe Germany  52.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B Hetzner Germany  53.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Hurricane Electric UK  53.75 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  B British Telecom UK  54.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B PCCW Germany  55.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B NL-IX  55.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B AboveNet Netherlands  57.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B AMS-IX  57.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Cogent Germany  57.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B America Online Transit Data Network UK  57.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Global Crossing Germany  57.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B Tinet Netherlands  57.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Wanadoo Netherlands  57.50 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  B Leaseweb Netherlands  58.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B PANAP  58.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Opentransit France  58.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Telia Germany  59.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B Savvis Germany  59.75 msec  0.00%   -1.00 msec  B GEANT Netherlands  61.75 msec  0.00%  +6.50 msec  B OVH  62.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Sprint Nextel France  63.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B NTT Communications UK  63.25 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  B Cable&Wireless Germany  64.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B Verizon Chech  65.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B GEANT UK  65.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Deutche Telecom Germany  66.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Seabone Italy  68.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B MIX  74.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B Infostrada Italy  82.75 msec  0.00%   -5.00 msec  C RIPN@MSK-IX  103.25 msec  0.00%   -1.00 msec  C Sprint Nextel US  127.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D Rackspace US  129.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D Cogent Communications US  133.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Yahoo US  134.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Verizon US  136.00 msec  0.00%   -3.50 msec  D America Online Transit Data Network US  140.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Telia US  142.00 msec  0.00%  +2.25 msec  D Global Crossing US  148.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Savvis US  157.25 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  D Allstream US  159.50 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  D Qwest US  159.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Bell Canada  159.75 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  D AT&T US  159.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Level 3 US  174.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Softlayer US  179.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D AboveNet US  181.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Dreamhost US  183.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D TW Telecom US  198.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Hurricane Electric US  201.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E The Planet US  205.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E XO Communications US  206.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Tata Communications US  208.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E Isnet South Africa  250.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F PCCW Hong Kong  275.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  F Pacnet Signapore  316.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F ChinaNet China  324.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F Maxnet New Zealand  326.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F NTT Communicatons Japan  329.75 msec  0.00%  +2.75 msec  F Telstra Australia  346.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  F ESPANIX  363.00 msec  0.00%  +56.75 msec  F Optus Australia  413.50 msec  0.00%  +1.50 msec  F *Group sum*  *8796.75 msec*    *Group average*  *125.67 msec*  *0.00%*   *D*



*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





K-Play Germany  49.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Multiplay UK  50.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B NGZ-Server Germany  51.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B 247CS Germany  51.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B Bigpoint Germany  52.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Jolt UK  52.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B ServerFFS Netherlands  57.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Clanhost Netherlands  60.00 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  B GC-Server Germany  62.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Esport-Servers Germany  63.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Fastweb Italy  64.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B NGI Italy  65.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B G-Portal Germany  67.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Dataplex Hungary  67.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B LB-Server Germany  70.00 msec  0.00%  +2.25 msec  B GS-COM DK  71.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B RDSNET Romania  83.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Gameservers US  119.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C EA US  171.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Valve US  210.25 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  E *Group sum*  *1541.50 msec*    *Group average*  *77.08 msec*  *0.00%*   *C*

----------


## gkaska189

Επειδή είμαι ψιλοάσχετος, τα στατιστικά αυτά είναι καλά; :Thinking: 
Hostlist version  201103111312 by Someonefromhell, v0.60  Host OS & no. of CPUs  Windows XP x86 - 2 CPU cores BBRAS  80.106.108.8  WAN IP  94.68.xxx.xxx ISP & network  OTEnet S.A. Multiprotocol Backbone &amp; ISP - 94.68.0.0/16  Advertised via  [coming soon!] Test mode  All tests  Total test duration  171.312 sec Pings per host  4  Ping threads  4 Hosts alive  102 / 103  *Avg. latency*  *98.5833 msec* Downloads ran for  10 sec each  *Max. speed*  *11.89 Mbps or 1.49 MB/sec* 
   

*Detailed ping results*

*Spoiler:*





*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NTUA@GRNET  14.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A OTE  14.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Wind  14.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Vivodi  14.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Forthnet  14.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Vodafone  14.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Hellas Online  15.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A On Telecoms  15.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Orange Business Hellas  15.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  A Cyta Hellas  15.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  A Netone  16.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Verizon Hellas  100.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C *Group sum*  *262.75 msec*    *Group average*  *21.90 msec*  *0.00%*   *A*



*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





AboveNet Japan  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A Akamai  14.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A DE-CIX  40.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Savvis Germany  45.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Serverloft Germany  45.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B Level 3 Germany  45.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Telia Germany  46.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Wanadoo Netherlands  47.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Deutche Telecom Germany  48.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Cable&Wireless Germany  48.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Tinet Netherlands  49.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B AboveNet Netherlands  49.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B NL-IX  49.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Leaseweb Netherlands  49.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Verizon Chech  49.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B AMS-IX  49.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B NTT Communications UK  51.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Cachefly  52.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B Sprint Nextel France  53.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B PANAP  53.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B Global Crossing Germany  53.25 msec  0.00%   -6.50 msec  B LINX  53.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B GEANT UK  53.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B America Online Transit Data Network UK  53.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Opentransit France  54.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Cogent Germany  55.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B British Telecom UK  55.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B OVH  56.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B Tinet UK  56.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B Host-Europe Germany  56.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B GEANT Netherlands  56.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Hetzner Germany  57.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B Tata Communications Germany  57.25 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  B Hurricane Electric UK  60.50 msec  0.00%   -4.75 msec  B MIX  62.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B ESPANIX  70.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Seabone Italy  71.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Infostrada Italy  76.00 msec  0.00%   -1.00 msec  C Google CDN  82.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C RIPN@MSK-IX  93.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C PCCW Germany  94.50 msec  0.00%  +30.25 msec  C Sprint Nextel US  122.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C Rackspace US  126.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Cogent Communications US  126.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D America Online Transit Data Network US  128.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D Verizon US  128.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Telia US  129.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D Yahoo US  132.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Global Crossing US  141.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Bell Canada  148.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D AT&T US  149.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Savvis US  150.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Qwest US  153.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Softlayer US  159.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Allstream US  160.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Level 3 US  164.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D TW Telecom US  177.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D AboveNet US  181.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Dreamhost US  184.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D XO Communications US  191.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Hurricane Electric US  195.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D The Planet US  197.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Tata Communications US  205.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E PCCW Hong Kong  267.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Isnet South Africa  281.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Pacnet Signapore  300.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F NTT Communicatons Japan  319.00 msec  0.00%  +2.50 msec  F Maxnet New Zealand  320.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F ChinaNet China  348.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  F Telstra Australia  388.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  F Optus Australia  418.75 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  F *Group sum*  *8311.25 msec*    *Group average*  *118.73 msec*  *0.00%*   *C*



*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





247CS Germany  42.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B K-Play Germany  43.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B ServerFFS Netherlands  48.50 msec  50.00%   -0.50 msec  B Clanhost Netherlands  49.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Bigpoint Germany  51.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Esport-Servers Germany  52.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Multiplay UK  53.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B GC-Server Germany  53.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B Jolt UK  54.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B NGZ-Server Germany  55.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B G-Portal Germany  56.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B LB-Server Germany  58.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B NGI Italy  60.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B GS-COM DK  64.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Fastweb Italy  65.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Dataplex Hungary  66.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B RDSNET Romania  78.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C Gameservers US  120.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C EA US  200.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Valve US  208.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E *Group sum*  *1481.50 msec*    *Group average*  *74.08 msec*  *2.50%*   *B*

----------


## antonis556

> Επειδή είμαι ψιλοάσχετος, τα στατιστικά αυτά είναι καλά;
> Hostlist version  201103111312 by Someonefromhell, v0.60  Host OS & no. of CPUs  Windows XP x86 - 2 CPU cores BBRAS  80.106.108.8  WAN IP  94.68.xxx.xxx ISP & network  OTEnet S.A. Multiprotocol Backbone &amp; ISP - 94.68.0.0/16  Advertised via  [coming soon!] Test mode  All tests  Total test duration  171.312 sec Pings per host  4  Ping threads  4 Hosts alive  102 / 103  *Avg. latency*  *98.5833 msec* Downloads ran for  10 sec each  *Max. speed*  *11.89 Mbps or 1.49 MB/sec* 
>    
> 
> *Detailed ping results*
> 
> *Spoiler:*
> 
> 
> ...


Τωρα γιατι μας το κανεις αυτο ?  :Evil:  Απλα θεϊκα ειναι τα αποτελεσματα ....  :One thumb up:

----------


## MaFiOzOs_GR

> Τωρα γιατι μας το κανεις αυτο ?  Απλα θεϊκα ειναι τα αποτελεσματα ....


Νταξ άμα εξαιρέσεις τα pings και το download στο εσωτερικό (αλλά γιατί το parallel είναι τόσο χαμηλό;;; ), οι ταχύτητες που πιάνει στο εξωτερικό είναι μέτριες για ΟΤΕ....

=========================================

Και ένα από μένα που έχω καιρό να ποστάρω.....

Hostlist version  201103111312 by Someonefromhell, v0.60  Host OS & no. of CPUs  Windows 7 x64 - 2 CPU cores BBRAS  loopback2004.med01.dsl.hol.gr [62.38.0.170]  WAN IP  79.167.xxx.xxx ISP & network  Hellas OnLine Electronic Communications S.A. - 79.167.0.0/16  Advertised via  [coming soon!] Test mode  All tests  Total test duration  167.558 sec Pings per host  4  Ping threads  4 Hosts alive  102 / 103  *Avg. latency*  *140.368 msec* Downloads ran for  10 sec each  *Max. speed*  *11.46 Mbps or 1.43 MB/sec* 
   

*Detailed ping results*

*Spoiler:*





*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Wind  26.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A OTE  27.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Hellas Online  28.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  A Cyta Hellas  28.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A NTUA@GRNET  28.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Vivodi  29.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Netone  29.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Forthnet  29.50 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  A On Telecoms  30.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Vodafone  30.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Orange Business Hellas  116.75 msec  0.00%   -33.50 msec  C Verizon Hellas  154.50 msec  0.00%   -3.75 msec  D *Group sum*  *558.00 msec*    *Group average*  *46.50 msec*  *0.00%*   *B*



*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





AboveNet Japan  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A Google CDN  26.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Akamai  28.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  A Seabone Italy  64.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Global Crossing Germany  79.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C Cachefly  82.50 msec  0.00%  +4.00 msec  C OVH  83.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Level 3 Germany  84.25 msec  0.00%  +5.00 msec  C Verizon Chech  85.00 msec  0.00%   -3.50 msec  C Tinet UK  85.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C GEANT Netherlands  85.25 msec  0.00%   -3.50 msec  C PANAP  85.25 msec  0.00%  +4.25 msec  C Sprint Nextel France  85.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Tata Communications Germany  86.75 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  C DE-CIX  87.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C NL-IX  89.00 msec  0.00%   -3.00 msec  C Hurricane Electric UK  91.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C British Telecom UK  92.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Cogent Germany  93.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Serverloft Germany  94.75 msec  0.00%  +4.25 msec  C Opentransit France  96.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Host-Europe Germany  98.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C AboveNet Netherlands  98.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C LINX  99.25 msec  0.00%   -4.00 msec  C Savvis Germany  99.75 msec  0.00%   -3.25 msec  C Hetzner Germany  99.75 msec  0.00%   -3.75 msec  C Wanadoo Netherlands  101.25 msec  0.00%  +4.50 msec  C MIX  101.25 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  C Cable&Wireless Germany  102.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C Deutche Telecom Germany  102.75 msec  0.00%   -5.75 msec  C Leaseweb Netherlands  103.25 msec  0.00%  +4.25 msec  C Telia Germany  106.00 msec  0.00%  +4.00 msec  C Tinet Netherlands  106.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C NTT Communications UK  106.50 msec  0.00%   -2.25 msec  C America Online Transit Data Network UK  107.00 msec  0.00%  +4.00 msec  C GEANT UK  111.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C AMS-IX  116.00 msec  0.00%  +16.25 msec  C ESPANIX  131.75 msec  0.00%   -4.00 msec  D RIPN@MSK-IX  154.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D PCCW Germany  164.50 msec  0.00%   -62.75 msec  D Sprint Nextel US  165.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Telia US  165.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Rackspace US  166.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D Cogent Communications US  171.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Yahoo US  171.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D Global Crossing US  183.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D Allstream US  184.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Verizon US  185.00 msec  0.00%  +4.50 msec  D Infostrada Italy  185.25 msec  0.00%  +5.50 msec  D America Online Transit Data Network US  191.50 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  D AT&T US  196.75 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  D Qwest US  198.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Savvis US  203.00 msec  25.00%   -5.00 msec  E The Planet US  206.25 msec  0.00%   -3.75 msec  E Softlayer US  206.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Tata Communications US  216.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E Level 3 US  219.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  E TW Telecom US  219.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E Hurricane Electric US  238.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Bell Canada  244.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E XO Communications US  244.75 msec  0.00%   -3.75 msec  E Dreamhost US  251.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  F AboveNet US  260.00 msec  0.00%   -4.00 msec  F PCCW Hong Kong  263.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  F Isnet South Africa  294.50 msec  0.00%  +3.75 msec  F NTT Communicatons Japan  356.50 msec  0.00%   -5.50 msec  F Maxnet New Zealand  377.25 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  F Optus Australia  399.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  F ChinaNet China  433.33 msec  25.00%  +0.33 msec  F Telstra Australia  465.50 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  F Pacnet Signapore  482.50 msec  0.00%  +32.00 msec  F *Group sum*  *11464.33 msec*    *Group average*  *163.78 msec*  *0.71%*   *D*



*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





G-Portal Germany  77.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C LB-Server Germany  84.75 msec  0.00%   -2.25 msec  C K-Play Germany  86.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C Esport-Servers Germany  87.50 msec  0.00%   -3.50 msec  C NGZ-Server Germany  88.00 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  C Dataplex Hungary  94.00 msec  0.00%  +2.00 msec  C 247CS Germany  94.50 msec  0.00%   -4.00 msec  C Multiplay UK  95.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C GC-Server Germany  96.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C Jolt UK  96.25 msec  0.00%  +3.00 msec  C Clanhost Netherlands  98.75 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  C NGI Italy  101.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C Fastweb Italy  105.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C ServerFFS Netherlands  106.00 msec  50.00%  +8.00 msec  C Bigpoint Germany  110.75 msec  0.00%  +4.00 msec  C GS-COM DK  115.25 msec  0.00%   -3.75 msec  C RDSNET Romania  120.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Gameservers US  163.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D EA US  208.00 msec  0.00%   -3.50 msec  E Valve US  264.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F *Group sum*  *2295.25 msec*    *Group average*  *114.76 msec*  *2.50%*   *C*







Για πρωί κυριακής καλά είναι....το απόγευμα να τους δω!  :Razz:

----------


## treli@ris

Στο συγκεκριμενο script εχω παρατηρησει οτι τα αποτελεσματα διαφερουν αναλογα με το χρονο του τεστ

Hostlist version  201103111312 by Someonefromhell, v0.60  Host OS & no. of CPUs  Windows 7 x64 - 4 CPU cores BBRAS  80.106.108.51  WAN IP  79.130.xxx.xxx ISP & network  OTEnet S.A. Multiprotocol Backbone &amp; ISP - 79.130.0.0/16  Advertised via  [coming soon!] Test mode  Download  Total test duration  210.179 sec Downloads ran for  15 sec each  *Max. speed*  *14.16 Mbps or 1.77 MB/sec* 
 

........Auto merged post: treli@ris πρόσθεσε 3 λεπτά και 59 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Speedtest results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





Test date and time is Κυριακή 13-03-2011 and time 12:20:49Free Fr   1,86Mirrorservice   1,07Apple   2,05Nvidia   1,72Microsoft   2,08LeaseWeb   1,68ServerBoost   1,88ThinkBroadband   1,31Cachefly   1,97Ovh   1,53UoCrete   2,00Forthnet   2,14Otenet   2,13RootBSD   0,63



Detailed results for multihosts(Line capacity)

*Spoiler:*





 Host list by Someonefromhellftp://ftp.free.fr/ 0.1 MB/sftp://ftp.ovh.net/ 0.2 MB/sftp://ftp.hosteurope.de/ 0.25 MB/sftp://mirror.leaseweb.com/ 0.3 MB/sftp://ftp.sunet.se/ 0.2 MB/sftp://ftp.ukc.mirrorservice.org/ 0.2 MB/sftp://ftp.uni-kl.de/ 0.15 MB/sftp://ftp.funet.fi/ 0.25 MB/sftp://ftp5.gwdg.de/ 0.1 MB/sftp://mirror.sov.uk.goscomb.net/ 0 MB/s



*Average speed for 14 hosts*  1,72 MB/s  14 Mbps *Line speed for 10 hosts (Line Capacity)*  1,75 MB/s  14 Mbps

----------


## antonis556

Hostlist version  201103251426 by Someonefromhell, v0.61  Host OS & no. of CPUs  Windows XP x86 - 3 CPU cores BBRAS  N/A (non-responsive BBRAS)  WAN IP  92.118.xxx.xxx ISP & network  ON S.A. - 92.118.160.0/19  Advertised via  [coming soon!] Test mode  Ping  Total test duration  31.235 sec Pings per host  4  Ping threads  4 Hosts alive  100 / 103  *Avg. latency*  *115.561 msec* 
 

*Detailed ping results*

*Spoiler:*





*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Vodafone  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A On Telecoms  6.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Forthnet  6.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A OTE  6.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  A NTUA@GRNET  6.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Netone  7.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Hellas Online  7.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  A Wind  7.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Vivodi  7.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Cyta Hellas  71.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B Orange Business Hellas  122.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C Verizon Hellas  142.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D *Group sum*  *391.50 msec*    *Group average*  *35.59 msec*  *0.00%*   *B*



*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





AboveNet Japan  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A DE-CIX  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A Google CDN  6.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Akamai  6.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A British Telecom UK  55.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B Host-Europe Germany  60.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Hetzner Germany  61.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Cachefly  62.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Serverloft Germany  62.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B LINX  64.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B Wanadoo Netherlands  65.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B OVH  65.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B Hurricane Electric UK  66.50 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  B Leaseweb Netherlands  68.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B NTT Communications UK  70.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B MIX  71.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B PANAP  71.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B Seabone Italy  74.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B GEANT UK  74.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B NL-IX  74.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B America Online Transit Data Network UK  75.00 msec  0.00%   -1.00 msec  C AMS-IX  76.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C AboveNet Netherlands  78.50 msec  0.00%   -7.00 msec  C PCCW Germany  80.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Deutche Telecom Germany  80.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C Global Crossing Germany  81.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C Tinet UK  83.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Telia Germany  85.50 msec  0.00%  +2.00 msec  C Tinet Netherlands  85.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C ESPANIX  88.50 msec  0.00%  +1.50 msec  C Cogent Germany  88.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C Sprint Nextel France  89.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C Infostrada Italy  89.50 msec  0.00%  +8.25 msec  C Opentransit France  90.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Savvis Germany  90.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C GEANT Netherlands  91.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C Level 3 Germany  95.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C Verizon Chech  95.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Cable&Wireless Germany  96.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Tata Communications Germany  107.75 msec  0.00%   -18.50 msec  C RIPN@MSK-IX  110.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Sprint Nextel US  145.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Verizon US  151.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Allstream US  152.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Telia US  152.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D America Online Transit Data Network US  154.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Rackspace US  155.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Yahoo US  159.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Global Crossing US  165.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D AT&T US  168.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Cogent Communications US  169.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Bell Canada  169.00 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  D Savvis US  173.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D Qwest US  174.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D The Planet US  178.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Softlayer US  183.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Level 3 US  191.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D TW Telecom US  200.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E AboveNet US  209.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Dreamhost US  211.25 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  E XO Communications US  212.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Hurricane Electric US  225.50 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  E Tata Communications US  226.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E ChinaNet China  290.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F Isnet South Africa  301.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  F Pacnet Signapore  310.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F PCCW Hong Kong  322.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F NTT Communicatons Japan  332.75 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  F Telstra Australia  351.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  F Optus Australia  353.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  F Maxnet New Zealand  353.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  F *Group sum*  *9484.75 msec*    *Group average*  *137.46 msec*  *0.00%*   *D*



*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Multiplay UK  53.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Jolt UK  53.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Esport-Servers Germany  60.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B K-Play Germany  61.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B G-Portal Germany  61.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B NGZ-Server Germany  61.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Bigpoint Germany  62.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B 247CS Germany  62.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Clanhost Netherlands  63.00 msec  0.00%   -1.25 msec  B RDSNET Romania  66.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B LB-Server Germany  68.25 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  B Fastweb Italy  71.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B GC-Server Germany  73.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Dataplex Hungary  74.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B ServerFFS Netherlands  75.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C GS-COM DK  86.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C NGI Italy  92.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Gameservers US  138.33 msec  25.00%  +0.00 msec  D EA US  179.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Valve US  216.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E *Group sum*  *1679.83 msec*    *Group average*  *83.99 msec*  *1.25%*   *C*







Hostlist version  201103251426 by Someonefromhell, v0.61  Host OS & no. of CPUs  Windows XP x86 - 3 CPU cores BBRAS  N/A (non-responsive BBRAS)  WAN IP  92.118.xxx.xxx ISP & network  ON S.A. - 92.118.160.0/19  Advertised via  [coming soon!] Test mode  Download  Total test duration  140.094 sec Downloads ran for  10 sec each  *Max. speed*  *12.00 Mbps or 1.50 MB/sec*

----------


## balander

Hostlist version  201007220909 by Someonefromhell, v0.45  Host OS & no. of CPUs  Windows 7 x64 - 4 CPU cores BBRAS  bbras-llu-lsf-21L0.forthnet.gr [213.16.253.188]  WAN IP  79.103.xxx.xxx ISP & network  FORTHnet - 79.103.64.0/19  Advertised via  [coming soon!] Test mode  All tests  Total test duration  190.626 sec Pings per host  4  Ping threads  4 Hosts alive  91 / 105  *Avg. latency*  *134.273 msec* Downloads ran for  10 sec each  *Max. speed*  *11.19 Mbps or 1.40 MB/sec* 
   

*Detailed ping results*

*Spoiler:*





*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





OTE  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A Vodafone  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A Forthnet  28.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  A NTUA@GRNET  28.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Netone  29.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Hellas Online  30.00 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  B On Telecoms  30.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B Vivodi  30.50 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  B Cyta Hellas  66.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Wind  75.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Orange Business Hellas  125.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Verizon Hellas  133.50 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  D *Group sum*  *577.50 msec*    *Group average*  *57.75 msec*  *0.00%*   *B*



*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Global Crossing Germany  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A Google CDN  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A ESPANIX  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A Tata Communications Germany  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A DE-CIX  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A Host-Europe Germany  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A Tinet UK  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A GEANT Netherlands  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A Akamai  28.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  A Cachefly  60.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B PCCW Germany  60.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Cogent Germany  61.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Savvis Germany  63.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Tinet Netherlands  65.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Verizon Chech  65.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B AboveNet Netherlands  66.75 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  B Opentransit France  67.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Cable&Wireless Germany  68.75 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  B Google CDN  69.50 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  B Telia Germany  69.75 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  B NL-IX  70.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Serverloft Germany  72.50 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  B Seabone Italy  74.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B Hetzner Germany  74.25 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  B Deutche Telecom Germany  74.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B GEANT UK  76.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C OVH  77.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Sprint Nextel France  77.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C LINX  77.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C NTT Communications UK  78.00 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  C PANAP  79.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C America Online Transit Data Network UK  82.25 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  C Level 3 Germany  84.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C Google CDN  90.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Wanadoo Netherlands  91.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Infostrada Italy  94.75 msec  0.00%  +3.50 msec  C Leaseweb Netherlands  99.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Hurricane Electric UK  104.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C AMS-IX  108.50 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  C RIPN@MSK-IX  123.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C British Telecom UK  124.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C MIX  141.25 msec  0.00%  +24.50 msec  D Verizon US  153.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Cogent Communications US  154.75 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  D Yahoo US  156.25 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  D Rackspace US  158.25 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  D Telia US  158.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D America Online Transit Data Network US  160.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Sprint Nextel US  160.50 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  D Global Crossing US  165.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D AT&T US  173.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Savvis US  175.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Allstream US  182.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Qwest US  187.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Softlayer US  195.25 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  D TW Telecom US  195.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D The Planet US  199.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D Tata Communications US  207.00 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  E Level 3 US  211.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  E AboveNet US  215.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E XO Communications US  220.25 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  E Dreamhost US  227.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  E Bell Canada  245.75 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  E Hurricane Electric US  252.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F NTT Communicatons Japan  295.75 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  F Isnet South Africa  314.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  F PCCW Hong Kong  337.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  F AboveNet Japan  344.75 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  F ChinaNet China  363.33 msec  25.00%   -33.67 msec  F Maxnet New Zealand  367.50 msec  0.00%  +2.50 msec  F Optus Australia  370.50 msec  0.00%  +4.00 msec  F Telstra Australia  382.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F Pacnet Signapore  394.75 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  F *Group sum*  *10049.33 msec*    *Group average*  *154.61 msec*  *0.38%*   *D*



*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





GC-Server Germany  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A GS-NET Netherlands  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A RDSNET Romania  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A Dataplex Hungary  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A K-Play Germany  71.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B Bigpoint Germany  72.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B 247CS Germany  72.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B NGZ-Server Germany  74.75 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  B Jolt UK  75.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C ServerFFS Netherlands  79.25 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  C LB-Server Germany  80.25 msec  0.00%   -2.75 msec  C NGI Italy  80.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Esport-Servers Germany  81.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Clanhost Netherlands  81.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C G-Portal Germany  81.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Fastweb Italy  83.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Multiplay UK  87.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C Gameservers US  147.00 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  D EA US  196.25 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  D Valve US  228.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E *Group sum*  *1592.00 msec*    *Group average*  *99.50 msec*  *0.00%*   *C*

----------


## antonis556

Hostlist version  201104170120 by Someonefromhell, v0.64  Host OS & no. of CPUs  Windows XP x86 - 3 CPU cores BBRAS  N/A (non-responsive BBRAS)  WAN IP  92.118.xxx.xxx ISP & network  ON S.A. - 92.118.160.0/19  Advertised via  [coming soon!] Test mode  Ping  Total test duration  19.172 sec Pings per host  4  Ping threads  4 Hosts alive  103 / 103  *Avg. latency*  *115.931 msec* 
 

*Detailed ping results*

*Spoiler:*





*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





OTE  6.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A NTUA@GRNET  6.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Wind  6.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A On Telecoms  6.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Hellas Online  6.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  A Vodafone  7.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  A Forthnet  7.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Vivodi  7.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Netone  7.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Cyta Hellas  70.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Orange Business Hellas  123.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Verizon Hellas  142.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D *Group sum*  *397.00 msec*    *Group average*  *33.08 msec*  *0.00%*   *B*



*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Akamai  6.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  A Google CDN  6.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A British Telecom UK  56.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B Host-Europe Germany  59.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Hetzner Germany  60.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Serverloft Germany  61.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Cachefly  63.00 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  B Wanadoo Netherlands  65.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B LINX  65.00 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  B OVH  67.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Leaseweb Netherlands  67.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B MIX  69.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B PANAP  70.25 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  B Tinet UK  70.50 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  B AboveNet Netherlands  70.75 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  B NTT Communications UK  70.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B Hurricane Electric UK  70.75 msec  0.00%   -4.00 msec  B Seabone Italy  74.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B America Online Transit Data Network UK  74.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B DE-CIX  74.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B NL-IX  76.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C PCCW Germany  78.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Global Crossing Germany  78.75 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  C Infostrada Italy  80.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C AMS-IX  81.00 msec  0.00%   -1.00 msec  C GEANT UK  84.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Telia Germany  84.50 msec  0.00%  +6.00 msec  C Deutche Telecom Germany  85.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Tinet Netherlands  85.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C ESPANIX  87.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Cogent Germany  88.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Sprint Nextel France  89.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Tata Communications Germany  89.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C Savvis Germany  90.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Opentransit France  90.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C GEANT Netherlands  91.00 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  C Level 3 Germany  94.75 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  C Verizon Chech  95.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Cable&Wireless Germany  96.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C RIPN@MSK-IX  109.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Sprint Nextel US  144.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D Rackspace US  149.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Allstream US  151.50 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  D Verizon US  151.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D America Online Transit Data Network US  154.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Telia US  157.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Yahoo US  160.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Global Crossing US  165.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Cogent Communications US  169.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D Bell Canada  169.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D AT&T US  171.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Savvis US  174.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Qwest US  174.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D The Planet US  182.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Softlayer US  183.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D TW Telecom US  195.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D Level 3 US  195.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D AboveNet US  206.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  E Dreamhost US  209.25 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  E XO Communications US  212.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Hurricane Electric US  223.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Tata Communications US  249.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  E ChinaNet China  282.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F Isnet South Africa  302.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Pacnet Signapore  310.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F IDC Japan  318.25 msec  0.00%   -1.75 msec  F PCCW Hong Kong  324.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F NTT Communicatons Japan  339.75 msec  0.00%  +5.75 msec  F Maxnet New Zealand  350.50 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  F Telstra Australia  351.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F Optus Australia  353.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F *Group sum*  *9860.00 msec*    *Group average*  *138.87 msec*  *0.00%*   *D*



*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Multiplay UK  53.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B Jolt UK  54.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B G-Portal Germany  60.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Bigpoint Germany  60.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B K-Play Germany  60.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B Clanhost Netherlands  62.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B LB-Server Germany  64.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Esport-Servers Germany  65.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B RDSNET Romania  66.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B 247CS Germany  66.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B NGZ-Server Germany  67.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Fastweb Italy  68.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B GC-Server Germany  71.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Dataplex Hungary  74.00 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  B ServerFFS Netherlands  77.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C GS-COM DK  86.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C NGI Italy  92.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Gameservers US  137.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D EA US  178.67 msec  25.00%   -0.33 msec  D Valve US  217.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E *Group sum*  *1683.92 msec*    *Group average*  *84.20 msec*  *1.25%*   *C*







Speedtest results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





Test date and time is Κυριακή 17-04-2011 and time 14:53:07Free Fr   1,34Mirrorservice   1,34Apple   1,80Nvidia   1,46Microsoft   1,33LeaseWeb   1,45ServerBoost   1,57ThinkBroadband   0,53Cachefly   1,64Ovh   0,89UoCrete   1,71Forthnet   1,60Otenet   1,80RootBSD   0,88



Detailed results for multihosts(Line capacity)

*Spoiler:*





 Host list by Someonefromhellftp://ftp.free.fr/ 0.3 MB/sftp://ftp.ovh.net/ 0.15 MB/sftp://ftp.hosteurope.de/ 0.05 MB/sftp://mirror.leaseweb.com/ 0.15 MB/sftp://ftp.sunet.se/ 0.15 MB/sftp://ftp.ukc.mirrorservice.org/ 0.15 MB/sftp://ftp.uni-kl.de/ 0.15 MB/sftp://ftp.funet.fi/ 0.25 MB/sftp://ftp5.gwdg.de/ 0.1 MB/sftp://mirror.sov.uk.goscomb.net/ 0.1 MB/s



*Average speed for 14 hosts*  1,38 MB/s  11 Mbps *Line speed for 10 hosts (Line Capacity)*  1,55 MB/s  12 Mbps

----------


## balander

Hostlist version  201104170120 by Someonefromhell, v0.64  Host OS & no. of CPUs  Windows 7 x64 - 4 CPU cores BBRAS  bbras-llu-lsf-01L0.forthnet.gr [194.219.239.248]  WAN IP  178.128.xxx.xxx ISP & network  FORTHnet - 178.128.192.0/18  Advertised via  [coming soon!] Test mode  All tests  Total test duration  158.418 sec Pings per host  4  Ping threads  4 Hosts alive  102 / 103  *Avg. latency*  *127.098 msec* Downloads ran for  10 sec each  *Max. speed*  *11.34 Mbps or 1.42 MB/sec* 
   

*Detailed ping results*

*Spoiler:*





*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Forthnet  28.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A OTE  28.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A On Telecoms  29.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Netone  29.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A NTUA@GRNET  29.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Hellas Online  30.00 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  B Vivodi  31.25 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  B Cyta Hellas  77.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C Wind  81.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C Orange Business Hellas  121.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C Vodafone  123.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Verizon Hellas  135.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D *Group sum*  *744.25 msec*    *Group average*  *62.02 msec*  *0.00%*   *B*



*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





ESPANIX  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A Google CDN  28.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Akamai  28.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  A PCCW Germany  57.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Cogent Germany  57.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Savvis Germany  59.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B NL-IX  64.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Tinet Netherlands  64.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B Verizon Chech  65.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Cable&Wireless Germany  66.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B AboveNet Netherlands  66.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Deutche Telecom Germany  66.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Cachefly  70.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B Sprint Nextel France  71.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Global Crossing Germany  72.00 msec  0.00%   -1.00 msec  B MIX  72.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Telia Germany  72.75 msec  0.00%   -4.75 msec  B America Online Transit Data Network UK  73.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Tata Communications Germany  73.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B LINX  74.75 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  B AMS-IX  76.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C NTT Communications UK  78.50 msec  0.00%  +1.75 msec  C GEANT Netherlands  79.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C GEANT UK  80.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C Tinet UK  81.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Host-Europe Germany  83.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Serverloft Germany  83.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Opentransit France  84.00 msec  0.00%  +7.25 msec  C Level 3 Germany  84.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C DE-CIX  84.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Hetzner Germany  85.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Leaseweb Netherlands  86.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Hurricane Electric UK  87.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C OVH  89.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C PANAP  90.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Wanadoo Netherlands  94.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C Seabone Italy  95.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Infostrada Italy  101.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C British Telecom UK  120.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C RIPN@MSK-IX  120.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Sprint Nextel US  144.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D America Online Transit Data Network US  148.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Verizon US  150.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Cogent Communications US  154.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Yahoo US  155.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Telia US  158.75 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  D Global Crossing US  165.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Rackspace US  169.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D Savvis US  173.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D AT&T US  180.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D Qwest US  185.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D Softlayer US  192.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D TW Telecom US  194.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Allstream US  196.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D Tata Communications US  197.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D The Planet US  199.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D Level 3 US  209.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E XO Communications US  218.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E AboveNet US  222.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E Dreamhost US  225.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  E Bell Canada  247.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E Hurricane Electric US  248.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E Isnet South Africa  270.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  F NTT Communicatons Japan  298.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F Pacnet Signapore  319.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F PCCW Hong Kong  320.00 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  F IDC Japan  329.25 msec  0.00%   -1.00 msec  F ChinaNet China  362.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Maxnet New Zealand  367.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  F Telstra Australia  389.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  F Optus Australia  403.00 msec  0.00%  +2.25 msec  F *Group sum*  *10183.00 msec*    *Group average*  *145.47 msec*  *0.00%*   *D*



*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Fastweb Italy  73.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Jolt UK  73.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Clanhost Netherlands  79.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Esport-Servers Germany  80.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C NGI Italy  82.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C G-Portal Germany  82.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C K-Play Germany  82.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C 247CS Germany  83.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Bigpoint Germany  84.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C ServerFFS Netherlands  85.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C NGZ-Server Germany  85.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C LB-Server Germany  88.50 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  C GC-Server Germany  93.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C Multiplay UK  96.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Dataplex Hungary  97.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C GS-COM DK  99.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C RDSNET Romania  110.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Gameservers US  143.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D EA US  192.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Valve US  224.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E *Group sum*  *2036.75 msec*    *Group average*  *101.84 msec*  *0.00%*   *C*

----------


## zoug100

Hostlist version  201104170120 by Someonefromhell, v0.64  Host OS & no. of CPUs  Windows XP x86 - 1 CPU cores BBRAS  loopback2004.med01.dsl.hol.gr [62.38.0.170]  WAN IP  91.138.xxx.xxx ISP & network  Hellas OnLine Electronic Communications S.A. - 91.138.128.0/17  Advertised via  [coming soon!] Test mode  All tests  Total test duration  198.625 sec Pings per host  4  Ping threads  4 Hosts alive  102 / 103  *Avg. latency*  *146.456 msec* Downloads ran for  10 sec each  *Max. speed*  *12.96 Mbps or 1.62 MB/sec* 
   

*Detailed ping results*

*Spoiler:*





*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





OTE  24.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A NTUA@GRNET  24.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  A Hellas Online  24.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Forthnet  25.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  A On Telecoms  25.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  A Wind  25.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Vodafone  25.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Orange Business Hellas  25.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Netone  26.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  A Cyta Hellas  26.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Vivodi  26.50 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  A Verizon Hellas  150.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D *Group sum*  *430.75 msec*    *Group average*  *35.90 msec*  *0.00%*   *B*



*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





ESPANIX  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A Google CDN  24.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Akamai  24.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Tata Communications Germany  84.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Telia Germany  85.00 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  C Level 3 Germany  85.00 msec  0.00%   -1.25 msec  C America Online Transit Data Network UK  85.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Cachefly  86.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Global Crossing Germany  87.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C LINX  87.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Leaseweb Netherlands  87.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C Serverloft Germany  87.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C Verizon Chech  89.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C NL-IX  91.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C PCCW Germany  93.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C Tinet Netherlands  93.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Hurricane Electric UK  94.75 msec  0.00%  +1.75 msec  C NTT Communications UK  95.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C Opentransit France  95.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Wanadoo Netherlands  95.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C Tinet UK  95.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C GEANT Netherlands  97.25 msec  0.00%  +6.25 msec  C GEANT UK  97.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C Host-Europe Germany  98.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C British Telecom UK  99.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Seabone Italy  99.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Deutche Telecom Germany  101.75 msec  0.00%   -1.75 msec  C Hetzner Germany  102.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Cable&Wireless Germany  104.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C Sprint Nextel France  104.75 msec  0.00%  +1.50 msec  C AMS-IX  106.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C PANAP  106.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C DE-CIX  107.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C MIX  107.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C OVH  113.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Infostrada Italy  116.75 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  C Savvis Germany  117.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C RIPN@MSK-IX  144.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Yahoo US  158.50 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  D Rackspace US  173.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D Telia US  174.00 msec  0.00%  +1.75 msec  D Sprint Nextel US  178.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D America Online Transit Data Network US  180.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D Cogent Communications US  181.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D AboveNet Netherlands  185.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Global Crossing US  190.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Verizon US  190.50 msec  0.00%   -2.50 msec  D Cogent Germany  194.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D AT&T US  198.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D Level 3 US  204.75 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  E The Planet US  210.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Allstream US  210.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Savvis US  213.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E TW Telecom US  215.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E Softlayer US  215.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Tata Communications US  217.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  E Qwest US  218.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  E Bell Canada  242.75 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  E AboveNet US  249.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  E XO Communications US  249.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  E Hurricane Electric US  252.75 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  F Dreamhost US  255.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  F Isnet South Africa  333.00 msec  0.00%   -1.50 msec  F PCCW Hong Kong  352.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F Pacnet Signapore  359.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  F NTT Communicatons Japan  375.50 msec  0.00%   -1.00 msec  F IDC Japan  380.50 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  F Optus Australia  387.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  F Maxnet New Zealand  418.25 msec  0.00%  +2.75 msec  F Telstra Australia  462.25 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  F ChinaNet China  525.50 msec  50.00%  +3.50 msec  F *Group sum*  *12042.75 msec*    *Group average*  *172.04 msec*  *0.71%*   *D*



*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Fastweb Italy  80.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C G-Portal Germany  83.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C 247CS Germany  85.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C K-Play Germany  85.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C Bigpoint Germany  88.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C Esport-Servers Germany  89.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Clanhost Netherlands  93.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C LB-Server Germany  95.00 msec  0.00%  +3.00 msec  C NGI Italy  96.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C GC-Server Germany  96.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Jolt UK  96.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C NGZ-Server Germany  97.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C Dataplex Hungary  113.75 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  C GS-COM DK  120.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C RDSNET Romania  130.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Gameservers US  167.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Multiplay UK  182.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D ServerFFS Netherlands  195.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D EA US  218.50 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  E Valve US  249.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E *Group sum*  *2465.00 msec*    *Group average*  *123.25 msec*  *0.00%*   *C*

----------


## matelas

*ISP OTEnet S.A. - IP 94.68. xxxxx - :: - BBRAS 80.106.108.54 - Network   94.68.0.0/16* *Network Advertised via * *OTEGlobe Backbone AS*Test date and time is Κυριακή 17-04-2011 and time 16:24:41 - script ver 1.1 m download*Microsoft Windows 7 Ultimate        - 2 Threads(2 CPUs), List by Someonefromhell, v0.64* * resolve in 22.1703 ms - NIC   0 Mbps**Time to fetch webpage 1,02 seconds - Upload speed:  720.00 kb/s - Fast Path* 
prepend info

*Spoiler:*





 no prepending




Ping results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





*MOS (mean opinion score), is scaled from 5=best to 1=worst*
*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  13.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Wind  13.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40On Telecoms  14.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Vivodi  14 ms  0 %  -1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Forthnet  14 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,40OTE  13.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Netone  14.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40NTUA@GRNET  13.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Vodafone  14 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,40Orange Business Hellas  14 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Verizon Hellas  127 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,33Cyta Hellas  14.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40*Total ping time is*  281.5 ms     




*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





DE-CIX  55.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,38AMS-IX  63 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37LINX  62 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37NL-IX  70 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37RIPN@MSK-IX  117.5 ms  0 %  5 ms  C  DOWN  4,33ESPANIX  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00MIX  79 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36PANAP  73.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,36Akamai  71.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Cachefly  60.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Google CDN  64.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Yahoo US  145.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,32AT&T US  156.5 ms  0 %  3 ms  D  DOWN  4,29Global Crossing US  148.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,32Level 3 US  175.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,24Telia US  144.75 ms  0 %  -25 ms  D  UP  4,35Qwest US  162.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  DOWN  4,28Tata Communications US  330.75 ms  0 %  5 ms  F  DOWN  3,60Verizon US  136.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,33Savvis US  175 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,25America Online Transit Data Network US  142.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,32Cogent Communications US  134.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,33Hurricane Electric US  205.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  UP  4,15AboveNet US  217.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  E  UP  4,12XO Communications US  199.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,17Sprint Nextel US  135 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,33Allstream US  152.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,31TW Telecom US  176.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,25Deutche Telecom Germany  83.5 ms  0 %  24 ms  C  UP  4,33Global Crossing Germany  60.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Cogent Germany  69.75 ms  0 %  -2 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Telia Germany  69.25 ms  0 %  -2 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Level 3 Germany  62 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Tata Communications Germany  65.75 ms  0 %  -2 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Savvis Germany  63.75 ms  0 %  -2 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Cable&Wireless Germany  73.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37PCCW Germany  73.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  UP  4,36NTT Communications UK  60.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  DOWN  4,37America Online Transit Data Network UK  64.25 ms  0 %  9 ms  B  DOWN  4,36Tinet UK  79.5 ms  0 %  33 ms  C  DOWN  4,32GEANT UK  72.5 ms  0 %  -3 ms  B  UP  4,37British Telecom UK  64 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Hurricane Electric UK  73.75 ms  0 %  -10 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Tinet Netherlands  75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,36AboveNet Netherlands  69.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Wanadoo Netherlands  72 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37GEANT Netherlands  62.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Opentransit France  71 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Sprint Nextel France  69.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  UP  4,37Seabone Italy  89.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36Infostrada Italy  116.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,34Telstra Australia  401 ms  0 %  -2 ms  F  UP  3,33Optus Australia  446.75 ms  0 %  -2 ms  F  UP  3,10NTT Communicatons Japan  328.25 ms  0 %  -2 ms  F  DOWN  3,68IDC Japan  315.5 ms  0 %  -9 ms  F  DOWN  3,80Verizon Chech  74.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,36ChinaNet China  346.5 ms  0 %  5 ms  F  UP  3,53PCCW Hong Kong  339 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  DOWN  3,61Pacnet Signapore  308.75 ms  0 %  -5 ms  F  UP  3,79Isnet South Africa  261 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  DOWN  3,95Maxnet New Zealand  328.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  DOWN  3,65Bell Canada  156 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  DOWN  4,31Leaseweb Netherlands  80.75 ms  0 %  20 ms  C  UP  4,34The Planet US  168.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,26Softlayer US  178.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,24Dreamhost US  199 ms  0 %  -7 ms  D  DOWN  4,22Rackspace US  135 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,33Serverloft Germany  65 ms  0 %  -2 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Host-Europe Germany  78.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36Hetzner Germany  70 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37OVH  72.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  B  UP  4,37*Total ping time is*  9671.75 ms     




*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGI Italy  69.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,37Fastweb Italy  85 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36NGZ-Server Germany  77.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36K-Play Germany  60.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37GC-Server Germany  73.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37247CS Germany  60.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Esport-Servers Germany  72.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37LB-Server Germany  81 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36G-Portal Germany  74.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,36Jolt UK  60.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Multiplay UK  62 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37ServerFFS Netherlands  66.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37GS-COM DK  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00Clanhost Netherlands  73 ms  0 %  3 ms  B  UP  4,36RDSNET Romania  93 ms  0 %  -2 ms  C  UP  4,36Dataplex Hungary  83 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  DOWN  4,36EA US  171.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,27Valve US  214 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  DOWN  4,13Gameservers US  221.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  DOWN  4,09Bigpoint Germany  68 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  DOWN  4,37*Total ping time is*  1767.75 ms     



*Total ping time is* *11721 ms*  11  42  13  21  4  10Greek servers  281.5  25,59 msInternational servers  9671.75  138,17 msGameservers  1767.75  93,04 ms



*Total ping time is* *11721 ms* *113,80 ms**Packet loss 2,06 %* 


*Test History(Last 10 results)*

*Spoiler:*





Κυριακή 17-04-2011 and time 16:24:41-Total ping time in ms is 11721Κυριακή 17-04-2011 and time 16:18:13-Total ping time in ms is 12070.75Κυριακή 17-04-2011 and time 16:09:57-Total ping time in ms is 11768.5Τετάρτη 13-04-2011 and time 19:16:52-Total ping time in ms is 12289.75Τετάρτη 13-04-2011 and time 16:06:52-Total ping time in ms is 13451.25Κυριακή 10-04-2011 and time 13:15:38-Total ping time in ms is 11290.75Κυριακή 10-04-2011 and time 12:57:15-Total ping time in ms is 11705.25Παρασκευή 08-04-2011 and time 19:59:21-Total ping time in ms is 11914Πέμπτη 31-03-2011 and time 17:16:31-Total ping time in ms is 11065.25Τετάρτη 30-03-2011 and time 15:59:29-Total ping time in ms is 13050.75




Speedtest results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





Test date and time is Κυριακή 17-04-2011 and time 16:26:20Free Fr   0,52Mirrorservice   0,46Apple   0,51Nvidia   0,62Microsoft   0,61LeaseWeb   0,53ServerBoost   0,60ThinkBroadband   0,50Cachefly   0,60Ovh   0,53UoCrete   0,60Forthnet   0,64Otenet   0,64RootBSD   0,33



Detailed results for multihosts(Line capacity)

*Spoiler:*





 Host list by Someonefromhellftp://ftp.free.fr/ 0.05 MB/sftp://ftp.ovh.net/ 0.05 MB/sftp://ftp.hosteurope.de/ 0.05 MB/sftp://mirror.leaseweb.com/ 0.05 MB/sftp://ftp.sunet.se/ 0.05 MB/sftp://ftp.ukc.mirrorservice.org/ 0.05 MB/sftp://ftp.uni-kl.de/ 0.05 MB/sftp://ftp.funet.fi/ 0.05 MB/sftp://ftp5.gwdg.de/ 0.1 MB/sftp://mirror.sov.uk.goscomb.net/ 0 MB/s



*Average speed for 14 hosts*  0,55 MB/s  4 Mbps *Line speed for 10 hosts (Line Capacity)*  0,50 MB/s  4 Mbps


Στα 5263kbps. Φαίνετε και λίγο packet loss.

----------


## treli@ris

*ISP OTEnet S.A. - IP 94.65. xxxxx - :: - BBRAS 80.106.108.51 - Network   94.65.0.0/16* *Network Advertised via * *OTEGlobe Backbone AS*Test date and time is Κυριακή 17-04-2011 and time 17:53:47 - script ver 1.1 m download*Microsoft Windows 7 Professional    - 2 Threads(4 CPUs), List by Someonefromhell, v0.64* *   DNS Server: 192.168.1.254 resolve in 30.1988 ms - NIC Marvell Yukon 88E8056 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller 100 Mbps**Time to fetch webpage 0,96 seconds - Upload speed:  763.00 kb/s - Fast Path* 
prepend info

*Spoiler:*





 no prepending




Ping results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





*MOS (mean opinion score), is scaled from 5=best to 1=worst*
*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  9.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  UP  4,40Wind  7.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40On Telecoms  7.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Vivodi  7.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  UP  4,40Forthnet  6.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40OTE  6.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Netone  8.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  UP  4,40NTUA@GRNET  7.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Vodafone  7.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Orange Business Hellas  8 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,40Verizon Hellas  128 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,33Cyta Hellas  8.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40*Total ping time is*  211.25 ms     




*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





DE-CIX  52.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  UP  4,37AMS-IX  66 ms  0 %  4 ms  B  UP  4,37LINX  62.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37NL-IX  57.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  DOWN  4,37RIPN@MSK-IX  107 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,35ESPANIX  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00MIX  76.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  UP  4,36PANAP  64.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Akamai  6.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Cachefly  67.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  B  UP  4,37Google CDN  7 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,40Yahoo US  116.5 ms  25 %   -148 ms  C  DOWN  1,82AT&T US  167.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,27Global Crossing US  154.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  DOWN  4,30Level 3 US  45.5 ms  75 %   0 ms  B  DOWN  1,00Telia US  149 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  DOWN  4,32Qwest US  166.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,28Tata Communications US  244 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  DOWN  4,01Verizon US  134.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,33Savvis US  176.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,24America Online Transit Data Network US  143 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,32Cogent Communications US  139 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,33Hurricane Electric US  197 ms  0 %  3 ms  D  UP  4,16AboveNet US  189 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,21XO Communications US  198 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,17Sprint Nextel US  146 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  UP  4,32Allstream US  146.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,32TW Telecom US  188 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,21Deutche Telecom Germany  68.75 ms  0 %  4 ms  B  DOWN  4,36Global Crossing Germany  68 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Cogent Germany  72 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Telia Germany  73.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,36Level 3 Germany  62 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Tata Communications Germany  57 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,38Savvis Germany  68.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Cable&Wireless Germany  71.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37PCCW Germany  74 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,36NTT Communications UK  74.5 ms  0 %  4 ms  B  UP  4,36America Online Transit Data Network UK  70.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37Tinet UK  73 ms  0 %  14 ms  B  UP  4,35GEANT UK  58.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37British Telecom UK  63.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37Hurricane Electric UK  60.5 ms  0 %  -7 ms  B  UP  4,38Tinet Netherlands  70.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37AboveNet Netherlands  57.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Wanadoo Netherlands  70.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37GEANT Netherlands  76.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36Opentransit France  65.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Sprint Nextel France  76.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36Seabone Italy  96 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,35Infostrada Italy  86.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36Telstra Australia  380.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  F  UP  3,42Optus Australia  443 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  DOWN  3,09NTT Communicatons Japan  341.75 ms  0 %  -4 ms  F  DOWN  3,64IDC Japan  326.25 ms  0 %  4 ms  F  UP  3,63Verizon Chech  176.25 ms  0 %  -135 ms  D  UP  4,45ChinaNet China  270.5 ms  25 %   11 ms  F  UP  1,07PCCW Hong Kong  341.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  UP  3,59Pacnet Signapore  311 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  DOWN  3,73Isnet South Africa  279.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  F  UP  3,86Maxnet New Zealand  388.5 ms  0 %  -189 ms  F  DOWN  4,40Bell Canada  157.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  UP  4,29Leaseweb Netherlands  67.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  UP  4,37The Planet US  156.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,30Softlayer US  164 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,28Dreamhost US  197.25 ms  0 %  8 ms  D  DOWN  4,13Rackspace US  133 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  DOWN  4,33Serverloft Germany  69.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Host-Europe Germany  63 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37Hetzner Germany  67 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37OVH  66.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37*Total ping time is*  9286 ms     




*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGI Italy  79.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36Fastweb Italy  331.5 ms  0 %  -45 ms  F  UP  4,03NGZ-Server Germany  60.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  UP  4,37K-Play Germany  60.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37GC-Server Germany  71.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  UP  4,36247CS Germany  62.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37Esport-Servers Germany  67.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37LB-Server Germany  62 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37G-Portal Germany  64.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Jolt UK  54.25 ms  0 %  -6 ms  B  UP  4,38Multiplay UK  76.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36ServerFFS Netherlands  88.5 ms  0 %  -33 ms  C  UP  4,39GS-COM DK  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00Clanhost Netherlands  64.25 ms  0 %  3 ms  B  UP  4,37RDSNET Romania  93.5 ms  0 %  4 ms  C  UP  4,35Dataplex Hungary  78 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  UP  4,36EA US  165.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,27Valve US  210.75 ms  0 %  3 ms  E  UP  4,12Gameservers US  138.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,32Bigpoint Germany  61.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37*Total ping time is*  1891.5 ms     



*Total ping time is* *11388.75 ms*  13  41  12  23  2  10Greek servers  211.25  19,20 msInternational servers  9286  132,66 msGameservers  1891.5  99,55 ms



*Total ping time is* *11388.75 ms* *110,57 ms**Packet loss 3,35 %* 


*Test History(Last 10 results)*

*Spoiler:*





Κυριακή 17-04-2011 and time 17:53:47-Total ping time in ms is 11388.75Παρασκευή 15-04-2011 and time 05:19:30-Total ping time in ms is 11059Πέμπτη 14-04-2011 and time 13:08:43-Total ping time in ms is 11231.75Πέμπτη 14-04-2011 and time 11:41:13-Total ping time in ms is 10904.25Τρίτη 12-04-2011 and time 11:16:29-Total ping time in ms is 11936.5Κυριακή 10-04-2011 and time 13:21:08-Total ping time in ms is 10947.25Σάββατο 26-03-2011 and time 13:20:46-Total ping time in ms is 11518Δευτέρα 21-03-2011 and time 13:36:26-Total ping time in ms is 11146.5Πέμπτη 17-03-2011 and time 12:08:44-Total ping time in ms is 11023Πέμπτη 17-03-2011 and time 12:03:19-Total ping time in ms is 11760




Speedtest results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





Test date and time is Κυριακή 17-04-2011 and time 17:55:25Free Fr   1,47Mirrorservice   0,33Apple   2,57Nvidia   2,56Microsoft   2,43LeaseWeb   1,93ServerBoost   2,17ThinkBroadband   1,50Cachefly   1,45Ovh   1,36UoCrete   2,29Forthnet   2,63Otenet   2,59RootBSD   0,90



Detailed results for multihosts(Line capacity)

*Spoiler:*





 Host list by Someonefromhellftp://ftp.free.fr/ 0.25 MB/sftp://ftp.ovh.net/ 0.2 MB/sftp://ftp.hosteurope.de/ 0.3 MB/sftp://mirror.leaseweb.com/ 0.4 MB/sftp://ftp.sunet.se/ 0.1 MB/sftp://ftp.ukc.mirrorservice.org/ 0.1 MB/sftp://ftp.uni-kl.de/ 0.25 MB/sftp://ftp.funet.fi/ 0.45 MB/sftp://ftp5.gwdg.de/ 0.15 MB/sftp://mirror.sov.uk.goscomb.net/ 0 MB/s



*Average speed for 14 hosts*  1,87 MB/s  15 Mbps *Line speed for 10 hosts (Line Capacity)*  2,20 MB/s  18 Mbps

----------


## matelas

*ISP OTEnet S.A. - IP 94.68. xxxxx - :: - BBRAS 80.106.108.54 - Network   94.68.0.0/16* *Network Advertised via * *OTEGlobe Backbone AS*Test date and time is Κυριακή 17-04-2011 and time 22:39:01 - script ver 1.1 m download*Microsoft Windows 7 Ultimate        - 2 Threads(2 CPUs), List by Someonefromhell, v0.64* * resolve in 65.5631 ms - NIC   0 Mbps**Time to fetch webpage 2,13 seconds - Upload speed:  719.00 kb/s - Fast Path* 
prepend info

*Spoiler:*





 no prepending




Ping results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





*MOS (mean opinion score), is scaled from 5=best to 1=worst*
*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  13.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Wind  14.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,40On Telecoms  14.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Vivodi  14.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,40Forthnet  13.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40OTE  13.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Netone  14.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,40NTUA@GRNET  13.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Vodafone  14.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  UP  4,40Orange Business Hellas  14.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  UP  4,40Verizon Hellas  127.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,33Cyta Hellas  15 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,40*Total ping time is*  282.25 ms     




*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





DE-CIX  55.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38AMS-IX  64 ms  0 %  -4 ms  B  UP  4,38LINX  61.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37NL-IX  70.5 ms  0 %  -5 ms  B  UP  4,37RIPN@MSK-IX  118 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  UP  4,34ESPANIX  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00MIX  79.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,36PANAP  73 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,36Akamai  12.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Cachefly  60.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Google CDN  70.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Yahoo US  144.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,32AT&T US  157.75 ms  0 %  6 ms  D  UP  4,27Global Crossing US  149 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,32Level 3 US  174.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,25Telia US  138.75 ms  0 %  -2 ms  D  DOWN  4,33Qwest US  162 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,29Tata Communications US  329.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  F  DOWN  3,64Verizon US  135.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  DOWN  4,33Savvis US  174.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,25America Online Transit Data Network US  143.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,32Cogent Communications US  134.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  DOWN  4,33Hurricane Electric US  204.25 ms  0 %  -2 ms  E  DOWN  4,17AboveNet US  207.75 ms  0 %  66 ms  E  DOWN  3,61XO Communications US  200 ms  0 %  -4 ms  D  UP  4,20Sprint Nextel US  133.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,33Allstream US  152.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  DOWN  4,30TW Telecom US  176.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  UP  4,23Deutche Telecom Germany  78 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Global Crossing Germany  63 ms  0 %  7 ms  B  UP  4,36Cogent Germany  69.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Telia Germany  69.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Level 3 Germany  66.25 ms  0 %  5 ms  B  UP  4,36Tata Communications Germany  66.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37Savvis Germany  64 ms  0 %  -2 ms  B  UP  4,37Cable&Wireless Germany  73.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37PCCW Germany  74.25 ms  0 %  3 ms  B  UP  4,36NTT Communications UK  61 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,37America Online Transit Data Network UK  61 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Tinet UK  75.75 ms  0 %  20 ms  C  DOWN  4,34GEANT UK  64.25 ms  0 %  4 ms  B  DOWN  4,37British Telecom UK  64.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Hurricane Electric UK  75.5 ms  0 %  10 ms  C  UP  4,35Tinet Netherlands  73 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37AboveNet Netherlands  78 ms  0 %  8 ms  C  UP  4,35Wanadoo Netherlands  71.25 ms  0 %  4 ms  B  DOWN  4,36GEANT Netherlands  63.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Opentransit France  98.5 ms  0 %  -64 ms  C  UP  4,42Sprint Nextel France  68.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Seabone Italy  110.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,34Infostrada Italy  103 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Telstra Australia  356.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  F  DOWN  3,51Optus Australia  359.25 ms  0 %  21 ms  F  DOWN  3,31NTT Communicatons Japan  325.25 ms  0 %  -11 ms  F  DOWN  3,77IDC Japan  317 ms  0 %  12 ms  F  UP  3,60Verizon Chech  74.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,36ChinaNet China  351.75 ms  0 %  51 ms  F  UP  3,04PCCW Hong Kong  339 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  DOWN  3,61Pacnet Signapore  633.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  UP  2,09Isnet South Africa  260.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  DOWN  3,94Maxnet New Zealand  329.5 ms  0 %  -7 ms  F  UP  3,72Bell Canada  156.75 ms  0 %  -2 ms  D  UP  4,31Leaseweb Netherlands  69 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37The Planet US  167 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,27Softlayer US  179.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,23Dreamhost US  197.25 ms  0 %  5 ms  D  DOWN  4,15Rackspace US  134 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,33Serverloft Germany  64.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Host-Europe Germany  78.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Hetzner Germany  69.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37OVH  72.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,37*Total ping time is*  9811.75 ms     




*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGI Italy  70.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37Fastweb Italy  85.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36NGZ-Server Germany  77.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  DOWN  4,36K-Play Germany  60.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37GC-Server Germany  74.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,36247CS Germany  61 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Esport-Servers Germany  72.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,36LB-Server Germany  84 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,36G-Portal Germany  75.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  UP  4,36Jolt UK  62 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Multiplay UK  61.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37ServerFFS Netherlands  65.5 ms  0 %  -4 ms  B  DOWN  4,37GS-COM DK  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00Clanhost Netherlands  113 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,34RDSNET Romania  134.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,33Dataplex Hungary  94.5 ms  0 %  43 ms  C  UP  4,23EA US  183 ms  0 %  -5 ms  D  UP  4,26Valve US  214 ms  0 %  -1 ms  E  DOWN  4,13Gameservers US  120.25 ms  25 %   -39 ms  C  DOWN  1,58Bigpoint Germany  113 ms  0 %  3 ms  C  UP  4,34*Total ping time is*  1822 ms     



*Total ping time is* *11916 ms*  12  36  18  22  3  10Greek servers  282.25  25,66 msInternational servers  9811.75  140,17 msGameservers  1822  95,89 ms



*Total ping time is* *11916 ms* *115,69 ms**Packet loss 2,32 %* 


*Test History(Last 10 results)*

*Spoiler:*





Κυριακή 17-04-2011 and time 22:39:01-Total ping time in ms is 11916Κυριακή 17-04-2011 and time 16:24:41-Total ping time in ms is 11721Κυριακή 17-04-2011 and time 16:18:13-Total ping time in ms is 12070.75Κυριακή 17-04-2011 and time 16:09:57-Total ping time in ms is 11768.5Τετάρτη 13-04-2011 and time 19:16:52-Total ping time in ms is 12289.75Τετάρτη 13-04-2011 and time 16:06:52-Total ping time in ms is 13451.25Κυριακή 10-04-2011 and time 13:15:38-Total ping time in ms is 11290.75Κυριακή 10-04-2011 and time 12:57:15-Total ping time in ms is 11705.25Παρασκευή 08-04-2011 and time 19:59:21-Total ping time in ms is 11914Πέμπτη 31-03-2011 and time 17:16:31-Total ping time in ms is 11065.25




Speedtest results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





Test date and time is Κυριακή 17-04-2011 and time 22:40:34Free Fr   0,50Mirrorservice   0,49Apple   0,64Nvidia   0,59Microsoft   0,62LeaseWeb   0,49ServerBoost   0,58ThinkBroadband   0,60Cachefly   0,49Ovh   0,52UoCrete   0,61Forthnet   0,64Otenet   0,64RootBSD   0,32



Detailed results for multihosts(Line capacity)

*Spoiler:*





 Host list by Someonefromhellftp://ftp.free.fr/ 0.05 MB/sftp://ftp.ovh.net/ 0.05 MB/sftp://ftp.hosteurope.de/ 0.05 MB/sftp://mirror.leaseweb.com/ 0.05 MB/sftp://ftp.sunet.se/ 0.05 MB/sftp://ftp.ukc.mirrorservice.org/ 0.05 MB/sftp://ftp.uni-kl.de/ 0.05 MB/sftp://ftp.funet.fi/ 0.1 MB/sftp://ftp5.gwdg.de/ 0.1 MB/sftp://mirror.sov.uk.goscomb.net/ 0 MB/s



*Average speed for 14 hosts*  0,55 MB/s  4 Mbps *Line speed for 10 hosts (Line Capacity)*  0,55 MB/s  4 Mbps

----------


## treli@ris

*ISP OTEnet S.A. - IP 94.65. xxxxx - :: - BBRAS 80.106.108.51 - Network   94.65.0.0/16* *Network Advertised via * *OTEGlobe Backbone AS*Test date and time is Κυριακή 17-04-2011 and time 22:48:56 - script ver 1.1 m download*Microsoft Windows 7 Professional    - 2 Threads(4 CPUs), List by Someonefromhell, v0.64* *   DNS Server: 192.168.1.254 resolve in 12.8633 ms - NIC Marvell Yukon 88E8056 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller 100 Mbps**Time to fetch webpage 0,95 seconds - Upload speed:  766.00 kb/s - Fast Path* 
prepend info

*Spoiler:*





 no prepending




Ping results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





*MOS (mean opinion score), is scaled from 5=best to 1=worst*
*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  7.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Wind  7.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  A  DOWN  4,40On Telecoms  8 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  UP  4,40Vivodi  7.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Forthnet  6.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,40OTE  6.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,40Netone  8.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40NTUA@GRNET  6.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Vodafone  7.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Orange Business Hellas  7.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Verizon Hellas  128 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,33Cyta Hellas  8 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40*Total ping time is*  209.25 ms     




*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





DE-CIX  52.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,38AMS-IX  63.5 ms  0 %  9 ms  B  DOWN  4,36LINX  62.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37NL-IX  58 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37RIPN@MSK-IX  106.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  DOWN  4,34ESPANIX  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00MIX  76.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36PANAP  64 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Akamai  6.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  UP  4,40Cachefly  66.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Google CDN  7.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  UP  4,40Yahoo US  156 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,30AT&T US  167.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  DOWN  4,26Global Crossing US  154.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,30Level 3 US  47 ms  75 %   0 ms  B  UP  1,00Telia US  154.75 ms  0 %  20 ms  D  UP  4,19Qwest US  165.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,28Tata Communications US  244.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  E  UP  4,02Verizon US  134.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,33Savvis US  176.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,24America Online Transit Data Network US  141.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,32Cogent Communications US  138.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,33Hurricane Electric US  195 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  DOWN  4,18AboveNet US  189.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,21XO Communications US  197.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  DOWN  4,17Sprint Nextel US  152.25 ms  0 %  -24 ms  D  UP  4,35Allstream US  146.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,32TW Telecom US  187.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,21Deutche Telecom Germany  72.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,36Global Crossing Germany  68.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Cogent Germany  72.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Telia Germany  76.75 ms  0 %  -12 ms  C  UP  4,38Level 3 Germany  62.75 ms  0 %  3 ms  B  UP  4,37Tata Communications Germany  58 ms  0 %  3 ms  B  UP  4,37Savvis Germany  67.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Cable&Wireless Germany  72.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,36PCCW Germany  73.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  DOWN  4,36NTT Communications UK  72.5 ms  0 %  5 ms  B  DOWN  4,36America Online Transit Data Network UK  74 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,37Tinet UK  69.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37GEANT UK  58.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  UP  4,37British Telecom UK  63.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Hurricane Electric UK  59.25 ms  0 %  -4 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Tinet Netherlands  70.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37AboveNet Netherlands  58 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Wanadoo Netherlands  70.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37GEANT Netherlands  66.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Opentransit France  65.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  UP  4,37Sprint Nextel France  76.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Seabone Italy  110 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,35Infostrada Italy  104 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,35Telstra Australia  347.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  DOWN  3,57Optus Australia  351.25 ms  0 %  10 ms  F  DOWN  3,46NTT Communicatons Japan  344.75 ms  0 %  8 ms  F  UP  3,51IDC Japan  323.5 ms  0 %  12 ms  F  DOWN  3,57Verizon Chech  71.75 ms  0 %  3 ms  B  DOWN  4,36ChinaNet China  364.25 ms  0 %  -4 ms  F  UP  3,53PCCW Hong Kong  340.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  DOWN  3,59Pacnet Signapore  411 ms  0 %  2 ms  F  UP  3,24Isnet South Africa  280.75 ms  0 %  3 ms  F  UP  3,84Maxnet New Zealand  316.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  F  DOWN  3,70Bell Canada  157.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,30Leaseweb Netherlands  69.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,37The Planet US  156.25 ms  0 %  -2 ms  D  DOWN  4,31Softlayer US  163.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,28Dreamhost US  203.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  E  UP  4,17Rackspace US  133.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  UP  4,33Serverloft Germany  70 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37Host-Europe Germany  62.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Hetzner Germany  67 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37OVH  65.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37*Total ping time is*  9258 ms     




*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGI Italy  80.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36Fastweb Italy  80.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36NGZ-Server Germany  60.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37K-Play Germany  59.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37GC-Server Germany  111 ms  0 %  163 ms  C  UP  3,13247CS Germany  63.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  UP  4,37Esport-Servers Germany  67 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37LB-Server Germany  63.75 ms  0 %  10 ms  B  UP  4,36G-Portal Germany  65.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37Jolt UK  52 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Multiplay UK  74.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,36ServerFFS Netherlands  62.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  DOWN  4,37GS-COM DK  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00Clanhost Netherlands  64.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37RDSNET Romania  93 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Dataplex Hungary  77.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  DOWN  4,36EA US  180.25 ms  0 %  -15 ms  D  UP  4,36Valve US  250.25 ms  0 %  2 ms   UP  3,98Gameservers US  179.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  UP  4,23Bigpoint Germany  101.75 ms  0 %  -2 ms  C  UP  4,35*Total ping time is*  1787 ms     



*Total ping time is* *11254.25 ms*  13  42  12  22  2  9Greek servers  209.25  19,02 msInternational servers  9258  132,26 msGameservers  1787  94,05 ms



*Total ping time is* *11254.25 ms* *109,26 ms**Packet loss 2,83 %* 


*Test History(Last 10 results)*

*Spoiler:*





Κυριακή 17-04-2011 and time 22:48:56-Total ping time in ms is 11254.25Κυριακή 17-04-2011 and time 17:53:47-Total ping time in ms is 11388.75Παρασκευή 15-04-2011 and time 05:19:30-Total ping time in ms is 11059Πέμπτη 14-04-2011 and time 13:08:43-Total ping time in ms is 11231.75Πέμπτη 14-04-2011 and time 11:41:13-Total ping time in ms is 10904.25Τρίτη 12-04-2011 and time 11:16:29-Total ping time in ms is 11936.5Κυριακή 10-04-2011 and time 13:21:08-Total ping time in ms is 10947.25Σάββατο 26-03-2011 and time 13:20:46-Total ping time in ms is 11518Δευτέρα 21-03-2011 and time 13:36:26-Total ping time in ms is 11146.5Πέμπτη 17-03-2011 and time 12:08:44-Total ping time in ms is 11023




Speedtest results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





Test date and time is Κυριακή 17-04-2011 and time 22:50:35Free Fr   1,85Mirrorservice   0,69Apple   2,64Nvidia   2,64Microsoft   2,39LeaseWeb   2,03ServerBoost   1,82ThinkBroadband   1,55Cachefly   2,41Ovh   2,03UoCrete   2,26Forthnet   2,64Otenet   2,63RootBSD   0,62



Detailed results for multihosts(Line capacity)

*Spoiler:*





 Host list by Someonefromhellftp://ftp.free.fr/ 0.3 MB/sftp://ftp.ovh.net/ 0.2 MB/sftp://ftp.hosteurope.de/ 0.55 MB/sftp://mirror.leaseweb.com/ 0.35 MB/sftp://ftp.sunet.se/ 0.15 MB/sftp://ftp.ukc.mirrorservice.org/ 0.1 MB/sftp://ftp.uni-kl.de/ 0.1 MB/sftp://ftp.funet.fi/ 0.25 MB/sftp://ftp5.gwdg.de/ 0.2 MB/sftp://mirror.sov.uk.goscomb.net/ 0.1 MB/s



*Average speed for 14 hosts*  2,01 MB/s  16 Mbps *Line speed for 10 hosts (Line Capacity)*  2,30 MB/s  18 Mbps

----------


## treli@ris

*ISP OTEnet S.A. - IP 94.65. xxxxx - :: - BBRAS 80.106.108.51 - Network   94.65.0.0/16* *Network Advertised via * *OTEGlobe Backbone AS*Test date and time is Δευτέρα 18-04-2011 and time 09:58:51 - script ver 1.1 m download*Microsoft Windows 7 Professional    - 2 Threads(4 CPUs), List by Someonefromhell, v0.64* *   DNS Server: 192.168.1.254 resolve in 64.4578 ms - NIC Marvell Yukon 88E8056 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller 100 Mbps**Time to fetch webpage 2,22 seconds - Upload speed:  764.00 kb/s - Fast Path* 
prepend info

*Spoiler:*





 no prepending




Ping results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





*MOS (mean opinion score), is scaled from 5=best to 1=worst*
*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  7.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Wind  7.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40On Telecoms  7.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Vivodi  7.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Forthnet  6.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40OTE  6.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Netone  7.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40NTUA@GRNET  7 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,40Vodafone  6.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Orange Business Hellas  7.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Verizon Hellas  128 ms  0 %  3 ms  D  DOWN  4,33Cyta Hellas  8.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,40*Total ping time is*  207.25 ms     




*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





DE-CIX  55 ms  0 %  -10 ms  B  UP  4,39AMS-IX  70.25 ms  0 %  -11 ms  B  UP  4,38LINX  62.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37NL-IX  58.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37RIPN@MSK-IX  106.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,35ESPANIX  85.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36MIX  75.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36PANAP  64.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Akamai  6.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Cachefly  66.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Google CDN  7 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Yahoo US  156 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,30AT&T US  168.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,26Global Crossing US  154.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  UP  4,30Level 3 US  45.25 ms  75 %   0 ms  B  DOWN  1,00Telia US  149.25 ms  0 %  3 ms  D  DOWN  4,31Qwest US  164.75 ms  0 %  3 ms  D  DOWN  4,26Tata Communications US  242.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  DOWN  4,01Verizon US  134.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  DOWN  4,33Savvis US  175.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  DOWN  4,25America Online Transit Data Network US  144 ms  0 %  -7 ms  D  UP  4,33Cogent Communications US  138.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,33Hurricane Electric US  195.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,19AboveNet US  189 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,21XO Communications US  198 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  UP  4,17Sprint Nextel US  145.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,32Allstream US  145.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,32TW Telecom US  188 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,21Deutche Telecom Germany  67.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Global Crossing Germany  68.75 ms  0 %  -2 ms  B  UP  4,37Cogent Germany  72.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,36Telia Germany  73.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,36Level 3 Germany  66.5 ms  0 %  7 ms  B  UP  4,36Tata Communications Germany  56.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Savvis Germany  71 ms  0 %  -16 ms  B  UP  4,38Cable&Wireless Germany  72.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,36PCCW Germany  74.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,36NTT Communications UK  68.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37America Online Transit Data Network UK  69.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Tinet UK  69.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37GEANT UK  58.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  B  DOWN  4,38British Telecom UK  63.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Hurricane Electric UK  55 ms  0 %  -10 ms  B  DOWN  4,39Tinet Netherlands  71 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37AboveNet Netherlands  59.75 ms  0 %  10 ms  B  UP  4,36Wanadoo Netherlands  71.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37GEANT Netherlands  66.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37Opentransit France  65.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Sprint Nextel France  76 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Seabone Italy  96.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Infostrada Italy  98.75 ms  0 %  19 ms  C  DOWN  4,33Telstra Australia  355.25 ms  0 %  -9 ms  F  UP  3,62Optus Australia  441.5 ms  0 %  8 ms  F  UP  3,02NTT Communicatons Japan  346.25 ms  0 %  4 ms  F  UP  3,54IDC Japan  322 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  DOWN  3,68Verizon Chech  72 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37ChinaNet China  340.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  F  DOWN  3,61PCCW Hong Kong  331.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  DOWN  3,64Pacnet Signapore  310.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  F  DOWN  3,75Isnet South Africa  286.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  UP  3,84Maxnet New Zealand  318.5 ms  0 %  3 ms  F  UP  3,68Bell Canada  157.25 ms  0 %  3 ms  D  DOWN  4,28Leaseweb Netherlands  67.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37The Planet US  155.75 ms  0 %  3 ms  D  DOWN  4,29Softlayer US  164.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,28Dreamhost US  197.5 ms  0 %  -7 ms  D  DOWN  4,22Rackspace US  137.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  UP  4,32Serverloft Germany  69.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Host-Europe Germany  63 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Hetzner Germany  66.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37OVH  66.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  UP  4,37*Total ping time is*  9277.5 ms     




*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGI Italy  80.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Fastweb Italy  79.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36NGZ-Server Germany  60.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37K-Play Germany  60 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37GC-Server Germany  70 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  DOWN  4,37247CS Germany  62.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Esport-Servers Germany  67 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37LB-Server Germany  61.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  DOWN  4,37G-Portal Germany  65.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Jolt UK  52 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Multiplay UK  74.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,36ServerFFS Netherlands  61.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37GS-COM DK  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00Clanhost Netherlands  65.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,37RDSNET Romania  93 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Dataplex Hungary  76.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36EA US  246.25 ms  0 %  3 ms  E  UP  3,98Valve US  210 ms  0 %  2 ms  E  DOWN  4,13Gameservers US  138 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,33Bigpoint Germany  61 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  DOWN  4,37*Total ping time is*  1685.5 ms     



*Total ping time is* *11170.25 ms*  13  45  10  22  3  9Greek servers  207.25  18,84 msInternational servers  9277.5  132,54 msGameservers  1685.5  88,71 ms



*Total ping time is* *11170.25 ms* *108,45 ms**Packet loss 1,80 %* 


*Test History(Last 10 results)*

*Spoiler:*





Δευτέρα 18-04-2011 and time 09:58:51-Total ping time in ms is 11170.25Κυριακή 17-04-2011 and time 22:48:56-Total ping time in ms is 11254.25Κυριακή 17-04-2011 and time 17:53:47-Total ping time in ms is 11388.75Παρασκευή 15-04-2011 and time 05:19:30-Total ping time in ms is 11059Πέμπτη 14-04-2011 and time 13:08:43-Total ping time in ms is 11231.75Πέμπτη 14-04-2011 and time 11:41:13-Total ping time in ms is 10904.25Τρίτη 12-04-2011 and time 11:16:29-Total ping time in ms is 11936.5Κυριακή 10-04-2011 and time 13:21:08-Total ping time in ms is 10947.25Σάββατο 26-03-2011 and time 13:20:46-Total ping time in ms is 11518Δευτέρα 21-03-2011 and time 13:36:26-Total ping time in ms is 11146.5




Speedtest results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





Test date and time is Δευτέρα 18-04-2011 and time 10:00:30Free Fr   1,87Mirrorservice   1,49Apple   2,68Nvidia   2,66Microsoft   2,20LeaseWeb   2,08ServerBoost   2,24ThinkBroadband   1,14Cachefly   2,45Ovh   2,08UoCrete   2,05Forthnet   2,64Otenet   2,64RootBSD   0,92



Detailed results for multihosts(Line capacity)

*Spoiler:*





 Host list by Someonefromhellftp://ftp.free.fr/ 0.15 MB/sftp://ftp.ovh.net/ 0.35 MB/sftp://ftp.hosteurope.de/ 0.35 MB/sftp://mirror.leaseweb.com/ 0.15 MB/sftp://ftp.sunet.se/ 0.15 MB/sftp://ftp.ukc.mirrorservice.org/ 0.2 MB/sftp://ftp.uni-kl.de/ 0.25 MB/sftp://ftp.funet.fi/ 0.45 MB/sftp://ftp5.gwdg.de/ 0.15 MB/sftp://mirror.sov.uk.goscomb.net/ 0 MB/s



*Average speed for 14 hosts*  2,08 MB/s  17 Mbps *Line speed for 10 hosts (Line Capacity)*  2,20 MB/s  18 Mbps

----------


## antonis556

Speedtest results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





Test date and time is Δευτέρα 18-04-2011 and time 10:51:29Free Fr   1,59Mirrorservice   1,43Apple   1,67Nvidia   1,60Microsoft   1,34LeaseWeb   1,25ServerBoost   1,60ThinkBroadband   0,24Cachefly   1,65Ovh   1,15UoCrete   1,32Forthnet   1,82Otenet   1,80RootBSD   0,79



Detailed results for multihosts(Line capacity)

*Spoiler:*





 Host list by Someonefromhellftp://ftp.free.fr/ 0.15 MB/sftp://ftp.ovh.net/ 0.05 MB/sftp://ftp.hosteurope.de/ 0.05 MB/sftp://mirror.leaseweb.com/ 0.25 MB/sftp://ftp.sunet.se/ 0.3 MB/sftp://ftp.ukc.mirrorservice.org/ 0.1 MB/sftp://ftp.uni-kl.de/ 0.1 MB/sftp://ftp.funet.fi/ 0.4 MB/sftp://ftp5.gwdg.de/ 0.05 MB/sftp://mirror.sov.uk.goscomb.net/ 0 MB/s



*Average speed for 14 hosts*  1,39 MB/s  11 Mbps *Line speed for 10 hosts (Line Capacity)*  1,55 MB/s  12 Mbps

----------


## christhenis

Hostlist version  201104170120 by Someonefromhell, v0.64  Host OS & no. of CPUs  Windows 7 x86 - 2 CPU cores BBRAS  N/A (non-responsive BBRAS)  WAN IP  188.4.xxx.xxx ISP & network  FORTHnet - 188.4.192.0/18  Advertised via  [coming soon!] Test mode  Ping  Total test duration  21.568 sec Pings per host  4  Ping threads  4 Hosts alive  103 / 103  *Avg. latency*  *118.928 msec* 
 

*Detailed ping results*

*Spoiler:*





*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  13.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A OTE  15.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  A Forthnet  15.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  A NTUA@GRNET  18.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  A On Telecoms  18.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Cyta Hellas  66.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Vivodi  73.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Netone  73.50 msec  0.00%   -1.75 msec  B Vodafone  98.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C Wind  106.75 msec  0.00%  +1.50 msec  C Orange Business Hellas  114.25 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  C Verizon Hellas  116.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C *Group sum*  *730.00 msec*    *Group average*  *60.83 msec*  *0.00%*   *B*



*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Akamai  15.50 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  A Google CDN  16.50 msec  0.00%  +2.00 msec  A PCCW Germany  43.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Savvis Germany  48.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B Cogent Germany  48.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B Deutche Telecom Germany  50.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Verizon Chech  50.50 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  B AboveNet Netherlands  51.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B NL-IX  51.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Cable&Wireless Germany  52.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Tinet Netherlands  55.50 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  B Cachefly  58.25 msec  0.00%  +1.75 msec  B LINX  58.75 msec  0.00%  +2.00 msec  B Tata Communications Germany  59.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B MIX  59.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Wanadoo Netherlands  60.00 msec  0.00%   -2.25 msec  B GEANT UK  61.50 msec  0.00%  +1.50 msec  B Level 3 Germany  62.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Global Crossing Germany  62.75 msec  0.00%   -5.75 msec  B Telia Germany  63.00 msec  0.00%   -1.00 msec  B America Online Transit Data Network UK  63.50 msec  0.00%   -4.75 msec  B Sprint Nextel France  64.25 msec  0.00%   -5.00 msec  B GEANT Netherlands  65.25 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  B NTT Communications UK  67.00 msec  0.00%  +5.00 msec  B Opentransit France  68.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Host-Europe Germany  69.00 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  B Tinet UK  69.50 msec  0.00%   -5.00 msec  B DE-CIX  70.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Serverloft Germany  71.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Hetzner Germany  72.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B British Telecom UK  73.50 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  B Leaseweb Netherlands  74.50 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  B PANAP  74.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B OVH  75.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C ESPANIX  75.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C Hurricane Electric UK  82.25 msec  0.00%   -2.00 msec  C Seabone Italy  85.75 msec  0.00%  +3.25 msec  C Infostrada Italy  93.50 msec  0.00%  +2.25 msec  C RIPN@MSK-IX  107.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C AMS-IX  118.75 msec  0.00%   -16.00 msec  C Sprint Nextel US  132.00 msec  0.00%   -1.00 msec  D Verizon US  139.00 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  D America Online Transit Data Network US  139.00 msec  0.00%   -1.75 msec  D Cogent Communications US  143.50 msec  0.00%  +1.50 msec  D Rackspace US  144.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Telia US  147.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D Global Crossing US  151.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D AT&T US  155.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Yahoo US  158.00 msec  0.00%   -2.50 msec  D Savvis US  161.00 msec  25.00%   -3.00 msec  D Allstream US  167.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D Qwest US  173.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D Softlayer US  179.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D TW Telecom US  183.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Tata Communications US  185.50 msec  0.00%  +3.00 msec  D The Planet US  188.00 msec  0.00%  +3.50 msec  D Level 3 US  190.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D AboveNet US  205.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E XO Communications US  209.25 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  E Dreamhost US  209.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Bell Canada  218.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  E Hurricane Electric US  238.00 msec  50.00%   -3.00 msec  E Isnet South Africa  259.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F NTT Communicatons Japan  278.75 msec  0.00%   -2.25 msec  F Pacnet Signapore  304.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F PCCW Hong Kong  321.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F IDC Japan  321.50 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  F ChinaNet China  337.00 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  F Optus Australia  354.00 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  F Telstra Australia  441.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  F Maxnet New Zealand  719.33 msec  25.00%  +28.67 msec  F *Group sum*  *9726.83 msec*    *Group average*  *137.00 msec*  *1.41%*   *D*



*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Fastweb Italy  60.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B Jolt UK  61.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B Esport-Servers Germany  66.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B Clanhost Netherlands  67.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B NGI Italy  69.25 msec  0.00%   -1.25 msec  B G-Portal Germany  69.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B 247CS Germany  69.50 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  B K-Play Germany  70.50 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  B Bigpoint Germany  72.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B NGZ-Server Germany  73.25 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  B ServerFFS Netherlands  77.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C LB-Server Germany  78.00 msec  0.00%   -1.75 msec  C GC-Server Germany  81.25 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  C Multiplay UK  82.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Dataplex Hungary  85.25 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  C GS-COM DK  85.75 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  C RDSNET Romania  96.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C Gameservers US  131.00 msec  0.00%  +1.50 msec  D EA US  183.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Valve US  213.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E *Group sum*  *1792.75 msec*    *Group average*  *89.64 msec*  *0.00%*   *C*

----------


## andreyas

:Cool:  !

*ISP FORTHnet SA - IP 188.4. xxxxx - :: - BBRAS 194.219.231.89 - Network   188.4.0.0/16* *Network Advertised via * *Tinet SpA**Level 3 Communications**TELECOM ITALIA SPARKLE S.p.A.*Test date and time is Δευτέρα 18-04-2011 and time 14:56:02 - script ver 1.1 m download*Microsoft Windows XP Professional   - 2 Threads(2 CPUs), List by Someonefromhell, v0.64* *        DNS Server: 193.92.3.11 resolve in 6.0077 ms - NIC Intel(R) PRO/1000 PL Network Connection - Packet Scheduler Miniport 0 Mbps**Time to fetch webpage 2,87 seconds - Upload speed:  347.00 kb/s - Interleaved* 
prepend info

*Spoiler:*





3257 1241 1241 12416881 3257 1241 1241 1241





Ping results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





*MOS (mean opinion score), is scaled from 5=best to 1=worst*
*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  30.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,39Wind  95.25 ms  0 %  5 ms  C  DOWN  4,35On Telecoms  32.5 ms  0 %  -3 ms  B  UP  4,39Vivodi  30 ms  0 %  2 ms  A  DOWN  4,39Forthnet  29.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,39OTE  29.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,39Netone  30.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,39NTUA@GRNET  29.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,39Vodafone  124.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,33Orange Business Hellas  152.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,31Verizon Hellas  153.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,30Cyta Hellas  45.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,38*Total ping time is*  783.5 ms     




*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





DE-CIX  81.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36AMS-IX  91.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,35LINX  106.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,34NL-IX  95.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  DOWN  4,35RIPN@MSK-IX  141.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,32ESPANIX  116.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,34MIX  84 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36PANAP  91.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Akamai  29.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  UP  4,39Cachefly  72.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,36Google CDN  29 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  UP  4,39Yahoo US  168 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,26AT&T US  197.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,18Global Crossing US  185.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,21Level 3 US  53 ms  75 %   0 ms  B  DOWN  1,00Telia US  174.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,25Qwest US  212.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  E  DOWN  4,12Tata Communications US  221.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  E  DOWN  4,11Verizon US  171.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,26Savvis US  204 ms  0 %  -11 ms  E  DOWN  4,23America Online Transit Data Network US  173.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,25Cogent Communications US  222.25 ms  0 %  3 ms  E  UP  4,07Hurricane Electric US  187.25 ms  25 %   2 ms  D  DOWN  1,33AboveNet US  254.25 ms  0 %  -41 ms  F  UP  4,26XO Communications US  240 ms  0 %  3 ms  E  DOWN  4,01Sprint Nextel US  176.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,24Allstream US  193 ms  0 %  -3 ms  D  DOWN  4,21TW Telecom US  218.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  DOWN  4,10Deutche Telecom Germany  97.25 ms  0 %  4 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Global Crossing Germany  81.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Cogent Germany  88 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Telia Germany  83.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Level 3 Germany  91.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Tata Communications Germany  100.25 ms  0 %  6 ms  C  UP  4,34Savvis Germany  101.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Cable&Wireless Germany  100.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  DOWN  4,35PCCW Germany  85.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36NTT Communications UK  96.75 ms  0 %  5 ms  C  DOWN  4,35America Online Transit Data Network UK  95.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Tinet UK  87 ms  0 %  8 ms  C  UP  4,35GEANT UK  96.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,35British Telecom UK  113 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,34Hurricane Electric UK  135.5 ms  0 %  -8 ms  D  UP  4,34Tinet Netherlands  119.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,34AboveNet Netherlands  90.75 ms  0 %  5 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Wanadoo Netherlands  111.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,34GEANT Netherlands  101 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Opentransit France  92.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Sprint Nextel France  96.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Seabone Italy  74.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,36Infostrada Italy  103.5 ms  0 %  -36 ms  C  DOWN  4,39Telstra Australia  469.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  DOWN  2,96Optus Australia  385 ms  0 %  -3 ms  F  DOWN  3,42NTT Communicatons Japan  374.25 ms  0 %  9 ms  F  DOWN  3,35IDC Japan  347.5 ms  0 %  6 ms  F  UP  3,51Verizon Chech  90.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,35ChinaNet China  532.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  DOWN  2,62PCCW Hong Kong  333.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  DOWN  3,64Pacnet Signapore  331.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  F  DOWN  3,63Isnet South Africa  314.75 ms  0 %  -3 ms  F  DOWN  3,75Maxnet New Zealand  409.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  UP  3,26Bell Canada  241 ms  0 %  3 ms  E  UP  4,00Leaseweb Netherlands  87 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36The Planet US  204.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  DOWN  4,16Softlayer US  204.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  DOWN  4,16Dreamhost US  267.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  UP  3,92Rackspace US  169.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,26Serverloft Germany  84.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Host-Europe Germany  85.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Hetzner Germany  80.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  DOWN  4,36OVH  93.5 ms  0 %  -14 ms  C  DOWN  4,37*Total ping time is*  11544 ms     




*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGI Italy  91.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Fastweb Italy  86 ms  0 %  51 ms  C  UP  4,21NGZ-Server Germany  86.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36K-Play Germany  84 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36GC-Server Germany  105.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,35247CS Germany  95.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  UP  4,35Esport-Servers Germany  82.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36LB-Server Germany  90 ms  0 %  -7 ms  C  DOWN  4,36G-Portal Germany  82 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Jolt UK  95.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Multiplay UK  99.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,35ServerFFS Netherlands  96.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,35GS-COM DK  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00Clanhost Netherlands  91.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,35RDSNET Romania  113.25 ms  0 %  -7 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Dataplex Hungary  103.25 ms  0 %  20 ms  C  DOWN  4,32EA US  211.75 ms  0 %  -20 ms  E  DOWN  4,26Valve US  260.75 ms  0 %  16 ms  F  DOWN  3,82Gameservers US  174.75 ms  0 %  9 ms  D  UP  4,20Bigpoint Germany  89.25 ms  0 %  -5 ms  C  DOWN  4,36*Total ping time is*  2139.25 ms     



*Total ping time is* *14466.75 ms*  6  7  52  15  10  12Greek servers  783.5  71,23 msInternational servers  11544  164,91 msGameservers  2139.25  112,59 ms



*Total ping time is* *14466.75 ms* *140,45 ms**Packet loss 2,06 %* 


*Test History(Last 10 results)*

*Spoiler:*





Δευτέρα 18-04-2011 and time 14:56:02-Total ping time in ms is 14466.75Τετάρτη 06-04-2011 and time 15:51:04-Total ping time in ms is 14557Παρασκευή 01-04-2011 and time 16:57:57-Total ping time in ms is 13736Σάββατο 26-03-2011 and time 14:22:49-Total ping time in ms is 14331Πέμπτη 24-03-2011 and time 16:28:14-Total ping time in ms is 13745.5Πέμπτη 17-03-2011 and time 14:24:54-Total ping time in ms is 14126.25Τρίτη 15-03-2011 and time 13:14:18-Total ping time in ms is 14316Πέμπτη 10-03-2011 and time 19:35:53-Total ping time in ms is 14428.75Τετάρτη 09-03-2011 and time 15:23:10-Total ping time in ms is 14546.5Πέμπτη 03-03-2011 and time 15:46:22-Total ping time in ms is 13906.25




Speedtest results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





Test date and time is Δευτέρα 18-04-2011 and time 14:57:34Free Fr   1,00Mirrorservice   0,20Apple   2,25Nvidia   2,22Microsoft   2,12LeaseWeb   1,40ServerBoost   1,11ThinkBroadband   1,35Cachefly   1,82Ovh   1,17UoCrete   1,71Forthnet   1,80Otenet   2,23RootBSD   0,83



Detailed results for multihosts(Line capacity)

*Spoiler:*





 Host list by Someonefromhellftp://ftp.free.fr/ 0.6 MB/sftp://ftp.ovh.net/ 0.25 MB/sftp://ftp.hosteurope.de/ 0.1 MB/sftp://mirror.leaseweb.com/ 0.25 MB/sftp://ftp.sunet.se/ 0.1 MB/sftp://ftp.ukc.mirrorservice.org/ 0.1 MB/sftp://ftp.uni-kl.de/ 0.2 MB/sftp://ftp.funet.fi/ 0.1 MB/sftp://ftp5.gwdg.de/ 0.15 MB/sftp://mirror.sov.uk.goscomb.net/ 0.05 MB/s



*Average speed for 14 hosts*  1,52 MB/s  12 Mbps *Line speed for 10 hosts (Line Capacity)*  1,90 MB/s  15 Mbps

----------


## ares

*ISP OTEnet S.A. - IP 85.75. xxxxx - :: - BBRAS 80.106.108.46 - Network   85.75.0.0/16* *Network Advertised via * *OTEGlobe Backbone AS*Test date and time is Δευτέρα 18-04-2011 and time 15:35:51 - script ver 1.1 download*Microsoft Windows 7 Professional    - 2 Threads(4 CPUs), List by Someonefromhell, v0.64* *   DNS Server: 192.168.1.1 resolve in 35.5609 ms - NIC Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller 100 Mbps**Time to fetch webpage 1,04 seconds - Upload speed:  700.00 kb/s - Fast Path* 
prepend info

*Spoiler:*





 no prepending




Ping results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





*MOS (mean opinion score), is scaled from 5=best to 1=worst*
*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  14 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,40Wind  14 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,40On Telecoms  14.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,40Vivodi  14 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,40Forthnet  13.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,40OTE  13 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  UP  4,40Netone  14.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,40NTUA@GRNET  13 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,40Vodafone  13.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  UP  4,40Orange Business Hellas  14.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,40Verizon Hellas  117 ms  0 %  -3 ms  C  UP  4,34Cyta Hellas  14.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  UP  4,40*Total ping time is*  270 ms     




*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





DE-CIX  55 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37AMS-IX  71.25 ms  0 %  15 ms  B  UP  4,35LINX  53.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,38NL-IX  54.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,38RIPN@MSK-IX  100.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,35ESPANIX  82.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36MIX  78.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,36PANAP  65 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Akamai  12.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,40Cachefly  55.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,38Google CDN  53 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,38Yahoo US  146.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,32AT&T US  147.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,32Global Crossing US  141.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,33Level 3 US  177.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,24Telia US  135.5 ms  0 %  -14 ms  D  UP  4,35Qwest US  153 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,31Tata Communications US  193.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  UP  4,18Verizon US  131 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,33Savvis US  167.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,27America Online Transit Data Network US  136 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,33Cogent Communications US  127 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,33Hurricane Electric US  198 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,18AboveNet US  185.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,22XO Communications US  191.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,20Sprint Nextel US  131.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,33Allstream US  146.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,32TW Telecom US  170.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,26Deutche Telecom Germany  75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,36Global Crossing Germany  69.75 ms  0 %  -7 ms  B  UP  4,38Cogent Germany  69.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37Telia Germany  73.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Level 3 Germany  67.25 ms  0 %  -5 ms  B  UP  4,37Tata Communications Germany  76.25 ms  0 %  24 ms  C  UP  4,34Savvis Germany  70.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Cable&Wireless Germany  78 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36PCCW Germany  66.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37NTT Communications UK  53.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,38America Online Transit Data Network UK  54.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37Tinet UK  65.25 ms  0 %  -2 ms  B  UP  4,37GEANT UK  58 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37British Telecom UK  55.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,38Hurricane Electric UK  55.5 ms  0 %  3 ms  B  UP  4,37Tinet Netherlands  65.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37AboveNet Netherlands  61.75 ms  0 %  -2 ms  B  UP  4,37Wanadoo Netherlands  58.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37GEANT Netherlands  71 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37Opentransit France  62 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Sprint Nextel France  61 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Seabone Italy  105.75 ms  0 %  -2 ms  C  UP  4,35Infostrada Italy  98.25 ms  0 %  33 ms  C  UP  4,28Telstra Australia  393 ms  0 %  7 ms  F  UP  3,28Optus Australia  436 ms  0 %  -1 ms  F  UP  3,14NTT Communicatons Japan  318.75 ms  0 %  15 ms  F  UP  3,57IDC Japan  299 ms  0 %  -5 ms  F  UP  3,83Verizon Chech  76.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36ChinaNet China  322.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  F  UP  3,70PCCW Hong Kong  324.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  UP  3,67Pacnet Signapore  491 ms  0 %  69 ms  F  UP  2,13Isnet South Africa  284.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  F  UP  3,86Maxnet New Zealand  315.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  F  UP  3,70Bell Canada  147.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,32Leaseweb Netherlands  63.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37The Planet US  159 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,30Softlayer US  157 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,30Dreamhost US  194.25 ms  0 %  -4 ms  D  UP  4,22Rackspace US  126 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,33Serverloft Germany  57.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37Host-Europe Germany  62.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Hetzner Germany  59.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37OVH  67.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37*Total ping time is*  9289.25 ms     




*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGI Italy  74.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,37Fastweb Italy  81.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36NGZ-Server Germany  59 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37K-Play Germany  57.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37GC-Server Germany  85.25 ms  0 %  -77 ms  C  UP  4,44247CS Germany  56.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37Esport-Servers Germany  67.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37LB-Server Germany  83.5 ms  0 %  -10 ms  C  UP  4,37G-Portal Germany  78 ms  0 %  -43 ms  C  UP  4,41Jolt UK  55 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,38Multiplay UK  53.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,38ServerFFS Netherlands  56 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,38GS-COM DK  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00Clanhost Netherlands  54.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,38RDSNET Romania  83 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36Dataplex Hungary  76.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,36EA US  158 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,30Valve US  195.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,19Gameservers US  120.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,34Bigpoint Germany  62 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37*Total ping time is*  1556.5 ms     



*Total ping time is* *11115.75 ms*  12  41  16  24  0  9Greek servers  270  24,55 msInternational servers  9289.25  132,70 msGameservers  1556.5  81,92 ms



*Total ping time is* *11115.75 ms* *107,92 ms**Packet loss 1,03 %* 


*Test History(Last 10 results)*

*Spoiler:*





Δευτέρα 18




Speedtest results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





Test date and time is Δευτέρα 18-04-2011 and time 15:37:29Free Fr   0,35Mirrorservice   0,37Apple   0,94Nvidia   0,94Microsoft   0,60LeaseWeb   0,48ServerBoost   0,40ThinkBroadband   0,16Cachefly   0,25Ovh   0,38UoCrete   0,89Forthnet   0,92Otenet   0,93RootBSD   0,18



Detailed results for multihosts(Line capacity)

*Spoiler:*





 Host list by Someonefromhellftp://ftp.free.fr/ 0.1 MB/sftp://ftp.ovh.net/ 0.1 MB/sftp://ftp.hosteurope.de/ 0.1 MB/sftp://mirror.leaseweb.com/ 0.1 MB/sftp://ftp.sunet.se/ 0.05 MB/sftp://ftp.ukc.mirrorservice.org/ 0.1 MB/sftp://ftp.uni-kl.de/ 0.1 MB/sftp://ftp.funet.fi/ 0.05 MB/sftp://ftp5.gwdg.de/ 0.05 MB/sftp://mirror.sov.uk.goscomb.net/ 0.05 MB/s



*Average speed for 14 hosts*  0,56 MB/s  4 Mbps *Line speed for 10 hosts (Line Capacity)*  0,80 MB/s  6 Mbps

----------


## nnn

Speedtest results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





Test date and time is Δευτέρα 18-04-2011 and time 21:30:03Free Fr   1,36Mirrorservice   1,10Apple   2,46Nvidia   2,47Microsoft   1,60LeaseWeb   1,62ServerBoost   1,79ThinkBroadband   1,10Cachefly   1,94Ovh   1,53UoCrete   2,33Forthnet   2,03Otenet   2,46RootBSD   0,63



Detailed results for multihosts(Line capacity)

*Spoiler:*





 Host list by Someonefromhellftp://ftp.free.fr/ 0.2 MB/sftp://ftp.ovh.net/ 0.2 MB/sftp://ftp.hosteurope.de/ 0.15 MB/sftp://mirror.leaseweb.com/ 0.4 MB/sftp://ftp.sunet.se/ 0.25 MB/sftp://ftp.ukc.mirrorservice.org/ 0.1 MB/sftp://ftp.uni-kl.de/ 0.3 MB/sftp://ftp.funet.fi/ 0.2 MB/sftp://ftp5.gwdg.de/ 0.25 MB/sftp://mirror.sov.uk.goscomb.net/ 0.05 MB/s



*Average speed for 14 hosts*  1,74 MB/s  14 Mbps *Line speed for 10 hosts (Line Capacity)*  2,10 MB/s  17 Mbps

----------


## iakoboss7

110ms? what the... εχει αλλαξει τιποτα και επεσαν κατα 4-5 τα ms? η ετυχε και εγραψε τοσο επειδη πχ το ετρεξες πολλες φορες? να ξερω να χαρω αν ειναι!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## antonis556

Να χαρεις  :Wink:  , διοτι τωρα τελευταια δεν βγαζω κατω απο 115 ...  :One thumb up: 

........Auto merged post: antonis556 πρόσθεσε 93 λεπτά και 4 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

*ISP ON S.A. - IP 92.118 xxxxx - :: - BBRAS όριοτηςαίτησης. - Network   92.118.128.0/17* *Network Advertised via * *Invitel Tavkozlesi Zrt.**Global Crossing Ltd.**TELECOM ITALIA SPARKLE S.p.A.*Test date and time is Σάββατο 04-06-2011 and time 14:19:17 - script ver 1.1 p download*Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition   - 2 Threads(3 CPUs)* * resolve in 0.2137 ms - NIC Attansic L1 Gigabit Ethernet 10/100/1000Base-T Adapter - Πακέτο χρονοδιαγράμματος Miniport 0 Mbps**Time to fetch webpage 0,88 seconds - Line Capacity 1,50 MB/s, 12 Mbps - Upload speed:  419.00 kb/s - Fast Path* 
prepend info

*Spoiler:*





45896 3549 41920 419201930 20965 3549 41920 419203549 41920 41920




Ping results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





*MOS (mean opinion score), is scaled from 5=best to 1=worst*
*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  6.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Wind  6 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40On Telecoms  6 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Vivodi  6.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Forthnet  6.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40OTE  5.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Netone  7 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40NTUA@GRNET  6.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  UP  4,40Vodafone  6 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Orange Business Hellas  104 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Verizon Hellas  139.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,33Cyta Hellas  73 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37*Total ping time is*  373.5 ms     




*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





DE-CIX  75.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36AMS-IX  68.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,37LINX  60.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37NL-IX  70 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37RIPN@MSK-IX  106.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35ESPANIX  93.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,35MIX  48 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38PANAP  66.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Akamai  5.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Cachefly  63.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Google CDN  6.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  UP  4,40Yahoo US  142 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,32AT&T US  161.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,28Global Crossing US  153 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,31Level 3 US  188.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,20Telia US  187.25 ms  0 %  -7 ms  D  UP  4,26Qwest US  173.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,25Tata Communications US  224 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  DOWN  4,09Verizon US  146.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  D  DOWN  4,32Savvis US  169.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,26America Online Transit Data Network US  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00Cogent Communications US  159.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,29Hurricane Electric US  206 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  DOWN  4,15AboveNet US  198.75 ms  0 %  12 ms  D  UP  4,09XO Communications US  226.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  UP  4,08Sprint Nextel US  153.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  DOWN  4,32Allstream US  152 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,32TW Telecom US  192 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,20Deutche Telecom Germany  69 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Global Crossing Germany  58.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Cogent Germany  84.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Telia Germany  76.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Level 3 Germany  84.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Tata Communications Germany  88.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Savvis Germany  72 ms  0 %  -2 ms  B  UP  4,37Cable&Wireless Germany  96.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,35PCCW Germany  107.25 ms  0 %  172 ms  C  UP  3,05NTT Communications UK  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00America Online Transit Data Network UK  73.75 ms  0 %  7 ms  B  UP  4,36Tinet UK  74 ms  0 %  -5 ms  B  UP  4,37GEANT UK  91.25 ms  0 %  -69 ms  C  UP  4,43British Telecom UK  56 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Hurricane Electric UK  63.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Tinet Netherlands  68 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37AboveNet Netherlands  65.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Wanadoo Netherlands  61.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,37GEANT Netherlands  74.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,36Opentransit France  81.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36Sprint Nextel France  81 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Seabone Italy  45 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Infostrada Italy  88.25 ms  0 %  -9 ms  C  DOWN  4,37Telstra Australia  375.75 ms  0 %  3 ms  F  UP  3,41Optus Australia  457 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  UP  3,01NTT Communicatons Japan  334.75 ms  0 %  -7 ms  F  DOWN  3,70IDC Japan  315 ms  0 %  3 ms  F  UP  3,69Verizon Chech  89 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36ChinaNet China  322.25 ms  0 %  -2 ms  F  UP  3,71PCCW Hong Kong  363.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  UP  3,48Pacnet Signapore  534.25 ms  0 %  -116 ms  F  UP  3,78Isnet South Africa  256.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  DOWN  3,96Maxnet New Zealand  357 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  UP  3,53Bell Canada  157 ms  0 %  -2 ms  D  UP  4,31Leaseweb Netherlands  59.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37The Planet US  183 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,23Softlayer US  178 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,24Dreamhost US  219 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  UP  4,11Rackspace US  145.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,32Serverloft Germany  59.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Host-Europe Germany  61 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Hetzner Germany  61.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37OVH  66.5 ms  0 %  3 ms  B  UP  4,37*Total ping time is*  9755.5 ms     




*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGI Italy  93.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Fastweb Italy  72.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,36NGZ-Server Germany  55 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38K-Play Germany  61 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37GC-Server Germany  69.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37247CS Germany  59 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Esport-Servers Germany  64 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37LB-Server Germany  75.75 ms  0 %  -10 ms  C  DOWN  4,38G-Portal Germany  64.75 ms  0 %  -2 ms  B  UP  4,37Jolt UK  56 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Multiplay UK  54.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37ServerFFS Netherlands  68.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37GS-COM DK  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00Clanhost Netherlands  64.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  UP  4,37RDSNET Romania  76.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Dataplex Hungary  75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,36EA US  173.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,25Valve US  217 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  UP  4,11Gameservers US  137.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,33Bigpoint Germany  60.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37*Total ping time is*  1598.5 ms     



*Total ping time is* *11727.5 ms*  11  37  18  20  5  9Greek servers  373.5  33,95 msInternational servers  9755.5  139,36 msGameservers  1598.5  84,13 ms



*Total ping time is* *11727.5 ms* *113,86 ms**Packet loss 3,09 %* 


*Test History(Last 10 results)*

*Spoiler:*





Σάββατο 04-06-2011 and time 13:51:31-Total ping time in ms is 11727.5Δευτέρα 31-12-2001 and time 23:17:06-Total ping time in ms is 11362Παρασκευή 03-06-2011 and time 09:21:21-Total ping time in ms is 11466.5Πέμπτη 02-06-2011 and time 23:44:08-Total ping time in ms is 11679.25Πέμπτη 02-06-2011 and time 16:43:09-Total ping time in ms is 11600Πέμπτη 02-06-2011 and time 16:08:32-Total ping time in ms is 11600.25Τετάρτη 01-06-2011 and time 10:06:52-Total ping time in ms is 11719Τετάρτη 01-06-2011 and time 00:31:19-Total ping time in ms is 11384Τρίτη 31-05-2011 and time 22:55:29-Total ping time in ms is 11879.25Δευτέρα 30-05-2011 and time 08:06:41-Total ping time in ms is 11869.25



Speedtest results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





Test date and time is Σάββατο 04-06-2011 and time 14:20:11Free Fr   1,46Mirrorservice   0,44Apple   1,81Nvidia   1,81Microsoft   1,55LeaseWeb   1,30ServerBoost   1,69ThinkBroadband   0,55Cachefly   1,70Ovh   1,39UoCrete   1,71Forthnet   1,82Otenet   1,79RootBSD   1,04



Detailed results for multihosts(Line capacity)

*Spoiler:*





 Host list by Someonefromhellftp://ftp.free.fr/ 0.2 MB/sftp://ftp.ovh.net/ 0.1 MB/sftp://ftp.hosteurope.de/ 0.1 MB/sftp://mirror.leaseweb.com/ 0.1 MB/sftp://ftp.sunet.se/ 0.15 MB/sftp://ftp.ukc.mirrorservice.org/ 0.1 MB/sftp://ftp.uni-kl.de/ 0.25 MB/sftp://ftp.funet.fi/ 0.35 MB/sftp://ftp5.gwdg.de/ 0.1 MB/sftp://mirror.sov.uk.goscomb.net/ 0.05 MB/s



*Average speed for 14 hosts*  1,43 MB/s  11 Mbps *Line speed for 10 hosts (Line Capacity)*  1,50 MB/s  12 Mbps

----------


## antonis556

*ISP ON S.A. - IP 92.118 xxxxx - :: - BBRAS όριοτηςαίτησης. - Network   92.118.128.0/17* *Network Advertised via * *Invitel Tavkozlesi Zrt.**Global Crossing Ltd.**TELECOM ITALIA SPARKLE S.p.A.*Test date and time is Κυριακή 05-06-2011 and time 11:11:25 - script ver 1.1 p download*Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition   - 2 Threads(3 CPUs)* * resolve in 14.2915 ms - NIC Attansic L1 Gigabit Ethernet 10/100/1000Base-T Adapter - Πακέτο χρονοδιαγράμματος Miniport 0 Mbps**Time to fetch webpage 0,93 seconds - Line Capacity 1,80 MB/s, 14 Mbps - Upload speed:  436.00 kb/s - Fast Path* 
prepend info

*Spoiler:*





45896 3549 41920 419201930 20965 3549 41920 419203549 41920 41920




Ping results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





*MOS (mean opinion score), is scaled from 5=best to 1=worst*
*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  7 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,40Wind  6.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,40On Telecoms  6 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Vivodi  6.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,40Forthnet  7 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,40OTE  6 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,40Netone  7.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  UP  4,40NTUA@GRNET  6 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Vodafone  6.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  UP  4,40Orange Business Hellas  110 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,34Verizon Hellas  139.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,32Cyta Hellas  73.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  UP  4,36*Total ping time is*  382.25 ms     




*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





DE-CIX  116.5 ms  0 %  166 ms  C  UP  3,07AMS-IX  64 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37LINX  62.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37NL-IX  65 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37RIPN@MSK-IX  96.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,35ESPANIX  94.75 ms  0 %  -4 ms  C  UP  4,36MIX  48.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,38PANAP  68 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Akamai  6 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,40Cachefly  65 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Google CDN  6.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Yahoo US  142 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,32AT&T US  161.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,29Global Crossing US  154.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,31Level 3 US  188.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,20Telia US  154.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,31Qwest US  173 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,26Tata Communications US  229 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  UP  4,07Verizon US  148 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,32Savvis US  169.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,26America Online Transit Data Network US  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00Cogent Communications US  166.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,28Hurricane Electric US  207.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  UP  4,14AboveNet US  197 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,18XO Communications US  227 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  UP  4,08Sprint Nextel US  153.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,31Allstream US  142.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,32TW Telecom US  192 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,20Deutche Telecom Germany  80.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36Global Crossing Germany  61.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,37Cogent Germany  84.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Telia Germany  77 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36Level 3 Germany  84.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Tata Communications Germany  93.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35Savvis Germany  72.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Cable&Wireless Germany  96.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35PCCW Germany  62.5 ms  0 %  6 ms  B  DOWN  4,36NTT Communications UK  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00America Online Transit Data Network UK  72.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,36Tinet UK  69.25 ms  0 %  5 ms  B  DOWN  4,36GEANT UK  74.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,36British Telecom UK  59.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37Hurricane Electric UK  70.75 ms  0 %  10 ms  B  UP  4,36Tinet Netherlands  68 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37AboveNet Netherlands  69.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Wanadoo Netherlands  51.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,38GEANT Netherlands  69.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Opentransit France  81 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Sprint Nextel France  81 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Seabone Italy  45.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  B  UP  4,38Infostrada Italy  90.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36Telstra Australia  364.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  DOWN  3,48Optus Australia  475.5 ms  0 %  5 ms  F  UP  2,87NTT Communicatons Japan  332 ms  0 %  -9 ms  F  DOWN  3,73IDC Japan  314.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  DOWN  3,72Verizon Chech  89 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36ChinaNet China  311.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  F  DOWN  3,75PCCW Hong Kong  360 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  DOWN  3,51Pacnet Signapore  323 ms  0 %  7 ms  F  DOWN  3,62Isnet South Africa  260 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  UP  3,95Maxnet New Zealand  357.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  UP  3,52Bell Canada  156.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,30Leaseweb Netherlands  56 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38The Planet US  183 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,23Softlayer US  184 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,22Dreamhost US  219 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  DOWN  4,11Rackspace US  147.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,32Serverloft Germany  59.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Host-Europe Germany  61 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Hetzner Germany  61.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37OVH  67 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37*Total ping time is*  9497 ms     




*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGI Italy  93.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Fastweb Italy  74 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37NGZ-Server Germany  55 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38K-Play Germany  61 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37GC-Server Germany  68.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37247CS Germany  59.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37Esport-Servers Germany  65.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37LB-Server Germany  67.25 ms  0 %  3 ms  B  DOWN  4,37G-Portal Germany  65.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Jolt UK  57 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Multiplay UK  58 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37ServerFFS Netherlands  64 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37GS-COM DK  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00Clanhost Netherlands  51.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38RDSNET Romania  54.25 ms  25 %   -1 ms  B  DOWN  1,57Dataplex Hungary  75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,36EA US  173.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,25Valve US  217.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  UP  4,11Gameservers US  137.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,33Bigpoint Germany  59 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37*Total ping time is*  1556.5 ms     



*Total ping time is* *11435.75 ms*  11  40  15  20  5  9Greek servers  382.25  34,75 msInternational servers  9497  135,67 msGameservers  1556.5  81,92 ms



*Total ping time is* *11435.75 ms* *111,03 ms**Packet loss 3,35 %* 


*Test History(Last 10 results)*

*Spoiler:*





Κυριακή 05-06-2011 and time 11:12:56-Total ping time in ms is 11435.75Σάββατο 04-06-2011 and time 13:51:31-Total ping time in ms is 11727.5Δευτέρα 31-12-2001 and time 23:17:06-Total ping time in ms is 11362Παρασκευή 03-06-2011 and time 09:21:21-Total ping time in ms is 11466.5Πέμπτη 02-06-2011 and time 23:44:08-Total ping time in ms is 11679.25Πέμπτη 02-06-2011 and time 16:43:09-Total ping time in ms is 11600Πέμπτη 02-06-2011 and time 16:08:32-Total ping time in ms is 11600.25Τετάρτη 01-06-2011 and time 10:06:52-Total ping time in ms is 11719Τετάρτη 01-06-2011 and time 00:31:19-Total ping time in ms is 11384Τρίτη 31-05-2011 and time 22:55:29-Total ping time in ms is 11879.25

----------


## Mouse Potato

*ISP Tellas S.A. - IP 79.107 xxxxx - :: - BBRAS 62.169.255.45 - Network   79.107.32.0/19* *Network Advertised via * *TELECOM ITALIA SPARKLE S.p.A.*Test date and time is Κυριακή 05-06-2011 and time 11:23:43 - script ver 1.1 p download*Microsoft Windows 7 Ultimate        - 2 Threads(4 CPUs), List by Someonefromhell, v0.66* *   DNS Server: 62.169.194.48 resolve in 22.8075 ms - NIC Atheros AR8121/AR8113/AR8114 PCI-E Ethernet Controller(NDIS6.20) 100 Mbps**Time to fetch webpage 2,10 seconds - Upload speed:  655.00 kb/s - Fast Path* 
prepend info

*Spoiler:*





 no prepending




Ping results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





*MOS (mean opinion score), is scaled from 5=best to 1=worst*
*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  6.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Wind  6.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  A  DOWN  4,40On Telecoms  7.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Vivodi  13.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,40Forthnet  35 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,39OTE  6 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Netone  7.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,40NTUA@GRNET  6.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Vodafone  6.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  UP  4,40Orange Business Hellas  7.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  UP  4,40Verizon Hellas  140.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,32Cyta Hellas  8 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40*Total ping time is*  251.25 ms     




*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





DE-CIX  80.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36AMS-IX  85.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36LINX  75.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36NL-IX  76.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36RIPN@MSK-IX  117 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,34ESPANIX  96 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,35MIX  81 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36PANAP  65 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Akamai  24.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,39Cachefly  69 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Google CDN  37.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,39Yahoo US  137.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,33AT&T US  160 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,29Global Crossing US  153.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,31Level 3 US  204.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  UP  4,16Telia US  183 ms  0 %  -13 ms  D  UP  4,30Qwest US  188.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,21Tata Communications US  242.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  UP  4,02Verizon US  151.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,32Savvis US  168 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,27America Online Transit Data Network US  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00Cogent Communications US  187.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,21Hurricane Electric US  219 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  DOWN  4,11AboveNet US  229 ms  0 %  -1 ms  E  UP  4,08XO Communications US  241 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  UP  4,03Sprint Nextel US  163.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,28Allstream US  156 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,30TW Telecom US  234 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  UP  4,05Deutche Telecom Germany  88.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36Global Crossing Germany  65.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37Cogent Germany  62.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Telia Germany  56 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Level 3 Germany  56.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Tata Communications Germany  70 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Savvis Germany  77.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Cable&Wireless Germany  98.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,35PCCW Germany  67 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37NTT Communications UK  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00America Online Transit Data Network UK  93.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Tinet UK  94.25 ms  0 %  6 ms  C  UP  4,35GEANT UK  86 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36British Telecom UK  66.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Hurricane Electric UK  92 ms  0 %  3 ms  C  UP  4,35Tinet Netherlands  62 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37AboveNet Netherlands  94.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Wanadoo Netherlands  89 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36GEANT Netherlands  99.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35Opentransit France  95 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  UP  4,35Sprint Nextel France  66.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Seabone Italy  41 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Infostrada Italy  49.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Telstra Australia  367.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  DOWN  3,47Optus Australia  496.5 ms  0 %  -67 ms  F  UP  3,50NTT Communicatons Japan  335.5 ms  0 %  21 ms  F  UP  3,43IDC Japan  338 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  DOWN  3,61Verizon Chech  75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,36ChinaNet China  517.5 ms  0 %  -8 ms  F  UP  2,79PCCW Hong Kong  319 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  UP  3,70Pacnet Signapore  279 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  DOWN  3,88Isnet South Africa  237.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  E  DOWN  4,05Maxnet New Zealand  349.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  UP  3,56Bell Canada  152.5 ms  0 %  3 ms  D  DOWN  4,30Leaseweb Netherlands  80 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36The Planet US  200.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  UP  4,16Softlayer US  185.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,22Dreamhost US  233 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  UP  4,06Rackspace US  156.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,30Serverloft Germany  71.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Host-Europe Germany  74 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Hetzner Germany  100.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35OVH  69.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37*Total ping time is*  10136.25 ms     




*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGI Italy  78.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Fastweb Italy  49.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,38NGZ-Server Germany  82.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36K-Play Germany  56.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37GC-Server Germany  77 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36247CS Germany  81.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36Esport-Servers Germany  80 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36LB-Server Germany  99.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,35G-Portal Germany  69.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Jolt UK  78.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Multiplay UK  79 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36ServerFFS Netherlands  79.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36GS-COM DK  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00Clanhost Netherlands  104 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35RDSNET Romania  65.25 ms  25 %   17 ms  B  DOWN  1,53Dataplex Hungary  97 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35EA US  211.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  E  UP  4,14Valve US  221 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  UP  4,09Gameservers US  145.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,32Bigpoint Germany  68.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37*Total ping time is*  1824.25 ms     



*Total ping time is* *12211.75 ms*  11  24  31  15  11  8Greek servers  251.25  22,84 msInternational servers  10136.25  144,80 msGameservers  1824.25  96,01 ms



*Total ping time is* *12211.75 ms* *118,56 ms**Packet loss 3,35 %* 


*Test History(Last 10 results)*

*Spoiler:*





Κυριακή 05-06-2011 and time 11:23:43-Total ping time in ms is 12211.75Κυριακή 05-06-2011 and time 02:34:49-Total ping time in ms is 12374Πέμπτη 26-05-2011 and time 20:33:16-Total ping time in ms is 12150.25Κυριακή 22-05-2011 and time 22:23:21-Total ping time in ms is 12790.75Κυριακή 22-05-2011 and time 16:40:53-Total ping time in ms is 12736Τρίτη




........Auto merged post: Mouse Potato πρόσθεσε 4 λεπτά και 11 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Speedtest results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





Test date and time is Κυριακή 05-06-2011 and time 11:27:27Free Fr   1,54Mirrorservice   1,18Apple   2,18Nvidia   2,02Microsoft   1,16LeaseWeb   0,91ServerBoost   1,72ThinkBroadband   1,15Cachefly   1,10Ovh   1,10UoCrete   2,17Forthnet   2,17Otenet   2,24RootBSD   0,88



Detailed results for multihosts(Line capacity)

*Spoiler:*





 Host list by Someonefromhellftp://ftp.free.fr/ 0.25 MB/sftp://ftp.ovh.net/ 0.2 MB/sftp://ftp.hosteurope.de/ 0.1 MB/sftp://mirror.leaseweb.com/ 0.2 MB/sftp://ftp.sunet.se/ 0.15 MB/sftp://ftp.ukc.mirrorservice.org/ 0.2 MB/sftp://ftp.uni-kl.de/ 0.15 MB/sftp://ftp.funet.fi/ 0.2 MB/sftp://ftp5.gwdg.de/ 0.15 MB/sftp://mirror.sov.uk.goscomb.net/ 0.2 MB/s



*Average speed for 14 hosts*  1,54 MB/s  12 Mbps *Line speed for 10 hosts (Line Capacity)*  1,80 MB/s  14 Mbps

----------


## andreyas

:Cool: 

*ISP FORTHnet SA - IP 178.12 xxxxx - :: - BBRAS 194.219.231.83 - Network   178.128.0.0/16* *Network Advertised via * *Tinet SpA**Level 3 Communications**TELECOM ITALIA SPARKLE S.p.A.*Test date and time is Κυριακή 05-06-2011 and time 13:09:07 - script ver 1.1 p download*Microsoft Windows XP Professional   - 2 Threads(2 CPUs), List by Someonefromhell, v0.66* *        DNS Server: 193.92.3.11 resolve in 34.0534 ms - NIC Intel(R) PRO/1000 PL Network Connection - Packet Scheduler Miniport 0 Mbps**Time to fetch webpage 1,41 seconds - Upload speed:  253.00 kb/s - Interleaved* 
prepend info

*Spoiler:*





6881 3257 1241 1241 12413257 1241 1241 1241





Ping results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





*MOS (mean opinion score), is scaled from 5=best to 1=worst*
*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  190 ms  0 %  -268 ms  D  UP  4,51Wind  45.5 ms  0 %  24 ms  B  DOWN  4,35On Telecoms  64.25 ms  0 %  64 ms  B  DOWN  4,20Vivodi  109.25 ms  0 %  177 ms  C  DOWN  2,99Forthnet  140.5 ms  0 %  -181 ms  D  UP  4,49OTE  82 ms  0 %  -55 ms  C  UP  4,42Netone  136.25 ms  0 %  312 ms  D  UP  1,54NTUA@GRNET  178.25 ms  0 %  134 ms  D  UP  3,08Vodafone  323.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  F  UP  3,66Orange Business Hellas  308.25 ms  0 %  -24 ms  F  UP  3,95Verizon Hellas  217.75 ms  0 %  78 ms  E  UP  3,44Cyta Hellas  45.5 ms  0 %  -18 ms  B  DOWN  4,40*Total ping time is*  1841.25 ms     




*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





DE-CIX  213.5 ms  0 %  67 ms  E  UP  3,57AMS-IX  113 ms  25 %   -48 ms  C  DOWN  1,61LINX  219.75 ms  0 %  -18 ms  E  UP  4,22NL-IX  91.75 ms  0 %  9 ms  C  DOWN  4,34RIPN@MSK-IX  165.75 ms  0 %  87 ms  D  DOWN  3,61ESPANIX  172.25 ms  0 %  -35 ms  D  DOWN  4,35MIX  235.75 ms  0 %  -245 ms  E  UP  4,49PANAP  229.25 ms  0 %  -212 ms  E  UP  4,48Akamai  230.25 ms  0 %  294 ms  E  UP  1,33Cachefly  110 ms  0 %  69 ms  C  UP  4,00Google CDN  105 ms  0 %  -60 ms  C  DOWN  4,41Yahoo US  433 ms  0 %  57 ms  F  UP  2,55AT&T US  468 ms  0 %  255 ms  F  UP  1,00Global Crossing US  209.5 ms  25 %   297 ms  E  DOWN  3,35Level 3 US  55.75 ms  75 %   0 ms  B  DOWN  1,00Telia US  298 ms  0 %  -295 ms  F  DOWN  4,50Qwest US  293.5 ms  0 %  41 ms  F  DOWN  3,44Tata Communications US  422.75 ms  0 %  -213 ms  F  DOWN  4,41Verizon US  254.5 ms  0 %  3 ms  F  DOWN  3,95Savvis US  480.5 ms  0 %  -256 ms  F  UP  4,42America Online Transit Data Network US  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00Cogent Communications US  286.5 ms  0 %  -61 ms  F  DOWN  4,28Hurricane Electric US  322.25 ms  0 %  -10 ms  F  DOWN  3,78AboveNet US  257.75 ms  0 %  112 ms  F  DOWN  2,89XO Communications US  256.25 ms  0 %  84 ms  F  DOWN  3,19Sprint Nextel US  233.75 ms  0 %  205 ms  E  DOWN  2,06Allstream US  217.25 ms  0 %  -149 ms  E  DOWN  4,44TW Telecom US  308.75 ms  0 %  -93 ms  F  UP  4,34Deutche Telecom Germany  178.75 ms  0 %  -179 ms  D  UP  4,48Global Crossing Germany  147.5 ms  0 %  30 ms  D  UP  4,15Cogent Germany  215 ms  0 %  278 ms  E  UP  1,49Telia Germany  193.25 ms  0 %  288 ms  D  UP  1,50Level 3 Germany  119 ms  0 %  42 ms  C  UP  4,16Tata Communications Germany  93 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  UP  4,35Savvis Germany  104 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35Cable&Wireless Germany  96.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,35PCCW Germany  77.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36NTT Communications UK  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00America Online Transit Data Network UK  88.5 ms  0 %  3 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Tinet UK  87.75 ms  0 %  -12 ms  C  DOWN  4,37GEANT UK  90.75 ms  0 %  6 ms  C  DOWN  4,35British Telecom UK  91.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Hurricane Electric UK  123.75 ms  0 %  -2 ms  C  UP  4,34Tinet Netherlands  76.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36AboveNet Netherlands  83.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Wanadoo Netherlands  87.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36GEANT Netherlands  101.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35Opentransit France  86.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Sprint Nextel France  94.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,35Seabone Italy  73.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,36Infostrada Italy  100.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Telstra Australia  482 ms  0 %  27 ms  F  UP  2,61Optus Australia  494.75 ms  0 %  -2 ms  F  DOWN  2,84NTT Communicatons Japan  355.25 ms  0 %  -24 ms  F  DOWN  3,76IDC Japan  487.5 ms  0 %  -568 ms  F  UP  4,48Verizon Chech  84.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  DOWN  4,36ChinaNet China  536.5 ms  0 %  5 ms  F  UP  2,55PCCW Hong Kong  322.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  DOWN  3,68Pacnet Signapore  599.5 ms  0 %  402 ms  F  UP  3,05Isnet South Africa  285 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  DOWN  3,84Maxnet New Zealand  371.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  UP  3,45Bell Canada  234.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  DOWN  4,04Leaseweb Netherlands  94.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,35The Planet US  201 ms  0 %  -6 ms  E  DOWN  4,21Softlayer US  202.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  DOWN  4,16Dreamhost US  256.25 ms  0 %  -2 ms  F  DOWN  3,98Rackspace US  125.75 ms  25 %   4 ms  D  DOWN  1,49Serverloft Germany  82.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Host-Europe Germany  81.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Hetzner Germany  80 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36OVH  92.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,35*Total ping time is*  14565.25 ms     




*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGI Italy  85.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Fastweb Italy  71.75 ms  0 %  4 ms  B  DOWN  4,36NGZ-Server Germany  91.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,35K-Play Germany  84.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  DOWN  4,36GC-Server Germany  97 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  DOWN  4,35247CS Germany  87.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Esport-Servers Germany  83.5 ms  0 %  3 ms  C  DOWN  4,36LB-Server Germany  97.75 ms  0 %  4 ms  C  DOWN  4,35G-Portal Germany  83.25 ms  0 %  3 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Jolt UK  92.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Multiplay UK  106.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,34ServerFFS Netherlands  104.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,35GS-COM DK  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00Clanhost Netherlands  84.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36RDSNET Romania  106.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,34Dataplex Hungary  96.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,35EA US  200.5 ms  0 %  -4 ms  E  DOWN  4,20Valve US  239 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  DOWN  4,03Gameservers US  166.25 ms  0 %  7 ms  D  UP  4,23Bigpoint Germany  88.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  UP  4,35*Total ping time is*  2067.25 ms     



*Total ping time is* *18473.75 ms*  0  6  44  11  15  24Greek servers  1841.25  167,39 msInternational servers  14565.25  208,08 msGameservers  2067.25  108,80 ms



*Total ping time is* *18473.75 ms* *179,36 ms**Packet loss 4,64 %* 


*Test History(Last 10 results)*

*Spoiler:*





Κυριακή 05-06-2011 and time 13:09:07-Total ping time in ms is 18473.75Παρασκευή 03-06-2011 and time 13:27:17-Total ping time in ms is 18860.25Δευτέρα 30-05-2011 and time 15:45:13-Total ping time in ms is 14136Πέμπτη 26-05-2011 and time 18:08:53-Total ping time in ms is 14815.5Τετάρτη 18-05-2011 and time 16:17:54-Total ping time in ms is 14287.75Κυριακή 15-05-2011 and time 22:54:53-Total ping time in ms is 14504.25Κυριακή 15-05-2011 and time 22:40:33-Total ping time in ms is 14356.5Πέμπτη 12-05-2011 and time 15:23:09-Total ping time in ms is 14605.75Δευτέρα 18-04-2011 and time 14:56:02-Total ping time in ms is 14466.75Τετάρτη 06-04-2011 and time 15:51:04-Total ping time in ms is 14557




Speedtest results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





Test date and time is Κυριακή 05-06-2011 and time 13:10:37Free Fr   1,13Mirrorservice   0,00Apple   1,58Nvidia   1,78Microsoft   1,20LeaseWeb   0,85ServerBoost   1,45ThinkBroadband   1,20Cachefly   1,79Ovh   1,10UoCrete   1,51Forthnet   1,90Otenet   1,62RootBSD   0,83



Detailed results for multihosts(Line capacity)

*Spoiler:*





 Host list by Someonefromhellftp://ftp.free.fr/ 0.25 MB/sftp://ftp.ovh.net/ 0.2 MB/sftp://ftp.hosteurope.de/ 0.15 MB/sftp://mirror.leaseweb.com/ 0.35 MB/sftp://ftp.sunet.se/ 0.15 MB/sftp://ftp.ukc.mirrorservice.org/ 0 MB/sftp://ftp.uni-kl.de/ 0.15 MB/sftp://ftp.funet.fi/ 0.2 MB/sftp://ftp5.gwdg.de/ 0.35 MB/sftp://mirror.sov.uk.goscomb.net/ 0.15 MB/s



*Average speed for 14 hosts*  1,28 MB/s  10 Mbps *Line speed for 10 hosts (Line Capacity)*  1,95 MB/s  16 Mbps

----------


## treli@ris

*ISP OTEnet S.A. - IP 79.130 xxxxx - :: - BBRAS 80.106.108.51 - Network   79.130.0.0/16* *Network Advertised via * *OTEGlobe Backbone AS*Test date and time is Κυριακή 05-06-2011 and time 13:40:31 - script ver 1.1 download*Microsoft Windows 7 Professional    - 2 Threads(4 CPUs), List by Someonefromhell, v0.67* *   DNS Server: 192.168.1.254 resolve in 82.1682 ms - NIC Marvell Yukon 88E8056 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller 100 Mbps**Time to fetch webpage 2,10 seconds - Upload speed:  780.00 kb/s - Fast Path* 
prepend info

*Spoiler:*





 no prepending




Ping results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





*MOS (mean opinion score), is scaled from 5=best to 1=worst*
*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  8.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,40Wind  7.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  UP  4,40On Telecoms  8 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,40Vivodi  7.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  UP  4,40Forthnet  6.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,40OTE  7.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,40Netone  8.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  UP  4,40NTUA@GRNET  6.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  UP  4,40Vodafone  6.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  UP  4,40Orange Business Hellas  7.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  UP  4,40Verizon Hellas  130.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,33Cyta Hellas  8.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  UP  4,40*Total ping time is*  212.5 ms     




*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





DE-CIX  64 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37AMS-IX  62 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37LINX  65.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37NL-IX  61.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37RIPN@MSK-IX  27.25 ms  75 %   0 ms  A  UP  1,00ESPANIX  90 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,35MIX  78.25 ms  0 %  3 ms  C  UP  4,36PANAP  64.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Akamai  6.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  UP  4,40Cachefly  67.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Google CDN  7 ms  0 %  2 ms  A  UP  4,40Yahoo US  148 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,32AT&T US  160.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,29Global Crossing US  156.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,30Level 3 US  55.75 ms  75 %   0 ms  B  UP  1,00Telia US  174.75 ms  0 %  7 ms  D  UP  4,21Qwest US  163.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,28Tata Communications US  356.75 ms  0 %  -4 ms  F  UP  3,57Verizon US  165.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,27Savvis US  166.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,27America Online Transit Data Network US  155.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,30Cogent Communications US  144.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,32Hurricane Electric US  207.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  UP  4,14AboveNet US  186.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,21XO Communications US  196 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,19Sprint Nextel US  145.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,32Allstream US  150 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,32TW Telecom US  203.5 ms  0 %  5 ms  E  UP  4,13Deutche Telecom Germany  80.5 ms  0 %  -12 ms  C  UP  4,37Global Crossing Germany  71.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37Cogent Germany  71.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  UP  4,36Telia Germany  61 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Level 3 Germany  58.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37Tata Communications Germany  63 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,37Savvis Germany  56 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,38Cable&Wireless Germany  66.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37PCCW Germany  75.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36NTT Communications UK  61.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37America Online Transit Data Network UK  66.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37Tinet UK  65 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37GEANT UK  65.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37British Telecom UK  79.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36Hurricane Electric UK  64 ms  0 %  -9 ms  B  UP  4,38Tinet Netherlands  64.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37AboveNet Netherlands  63 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  UP  4,37Wanadoo Netherlands  68.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37GEANT Netherlands  79.5 ms  0 %  -5 ms  C  UP  4,37Opentransit France  73.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,36Sprint Nextel France  75.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36Seabone Italy  79.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36Infostrada Italy  86.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36Telstra Australia  390.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  UP  3,35Optus Australia  371.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  F  UP  3,47NTT Communicatons Japan  338.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  UP  3,60IDC Japan  331.75 ms  0 %  -25 ms  F  UP  3,87Verizon Chech  59.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  UP  4,37ChinaNet China  435.75 ms  0 %  -8 ms  F  UP  3,21PCCW Hong Kong  331.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  UP  3,64Pacnet Signapore  301.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  UP  3,77Isnet South Africa  260.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  UP  3,95Maxnet New Zealand  338 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  UP  3,61Bell Canada  153 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,31Leaseweb Netherlands  66.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37The Planet US  161.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,28Softlayer US  170.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,26Dreamhost US  208.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  UP  4,14Rackspace US  142.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,32Serverloft Germany  49.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,38Host-Europe Germany  60.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37Hetzner Germany  65.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37OVH  62 ms  0 %  -6 ms  B  UP  4,38*Total ping time is*  9427 ms     




*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGI Italy  65.75 ms  0 %  9 ms  B  UP  4,36Fastweb Italy  61.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37NGZ-Server Germany  74 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37K-Play Germany  58 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37GC-Server Germany  67.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37247CS Germany  57.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37Esport-Servers Germany  60.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37LB-Server Germany  75.75 ms  0 %  -12 ms  C  UP  4,38G-Portal Germany  65.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37Jolt UK  56.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37Multiplay UK  62.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37ServerFFS Netherlands  66.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37GS-COM DK  73.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,36Clanhost Netherlands  62 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37RDSNET Romania  89.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36Dataplex Hungary  80.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36EA US  174 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,25Valve US  204.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  UP  4,16Gameservers US  162.25 ms  0 %  8 ms  D  UP  4,24Bigpoint Germany  201.25 ms  0 %  -517 ms  E  UP  4,39*Total ping time is*  1818 ms     



*Total ping time is* *11457.5 ms*  14  42  12  20  5  10Greek servers  212.5  19,32 msInternational servers  9427  134,67 msGameservers  1818  95,68 ms



*Total ping time is* *11457.5 ms* *111,24 ms**Packet loss 1,55 %* 


*Test History(Last 10 results)*

*Spoiler:*





Κυριακή 05




Speedtest results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





Test date and time is Κυριακή 05-06-2011 and time 13:42:11Free Fr   1,66Mirrorservice   0,70Apple   2,10Nvidia   1,51Microsoft   1,25LeaseWeb   0,86ServerBoost   1,77ThinkBroadband   1,35Cachefly   1,86Ovh   1,39UoCrete   2,01Forthnet   2,11Otenet   2,10RootBSD   0,88



Detailed results for multihosts(Line capacity)

*Spoiler:*





 Host list by Someonefromhellftp://ftp.free.fr/ 0.3 MB/sftp://ftp.ovh.net/ 0.2 MB/sftp://ftp.hosteurope.de/ 0.1 MB/sftp://mirror.leaseweb.com/ 0.15 MB/sftp://ftp.sunet.se/ 0.2 MB/sftp://ftp.ukc.mirrorservice.org/ 0.1 MB/sftp://ftp.uni-kl.de/ 0.25 MB/sftp://ftp.funet.fi/ 0.35 MB/sftp://ftp5.gwdg.de/ 0.15 MB/sftp://mirror.sov.uk.goscomb.net/ 0 MB/s



*Average speed for 14 hosts*  1,54 MB/s  12 Mbps *Line speed for 10 hosts (Line Capacity)*  1,80 MB/s  14 Mbps

----------


## antonis556

*ISP ON S.A. - IP 92.118 xxxxx - :: - BBRAS όριοτηςαίτησης. - Network   92.118.128.0/17* *Network Advertised via * *Invitel Tavkozlesi Zrt.**Global Crossing Ltd.**TELECOM ITALIA SPARKLE S.p.A.*Test date and time is Κυριακή 05-06-2011 and time 18:10:56 - script ver 1.1 p download*Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition   - 2 Threads(3 CPUs)* * resolve in 18.7488 ms - NIC Attansic L1 Gigabit Ethernet 10/100/1000Base-T Adapter - Πακέτο χρονοδιαγράμματος Miniport 0 Mbps**Time to fetch webpage 0,92 seconds - Line Capacity 1,50 MB/s, 12 Mbps - Upload speed:  447.00 kb/s - Fast Path* 
prepend info

*Spoiler:*





45896 3549 41920 419201930 20965 3549 41920 419203549 41920 41920




Ping results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





*MOS (mean opinion score), is scaled from 5=best to 1=worst*
*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  6.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Wind  6.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40On Telecoms  6.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  UP  4,40Vivodi  6.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Forthnet  7 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40OTE  6.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,40Netone  7.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,40NTUA@GRNET  6.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  A  UP  4,40Vodafone  6.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Orange Business Hellas  129 ms  0 %  76 ms  D  UP  3,87Verizon Hellas  139.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,33Cyta Hellas  72.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  B  DOWN  4,37*Total ping time is*  399.75 ms     




*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





DE-CIX  75.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36AMS-IX  64.25 ms  0 %  4 ms  B  UP  4,37LINX  62.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37NL-IX  68.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37RIPN@MSK-IX  97.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  UP  4,35ESPANIX  96.75 ms  0 %  -3 ms  C  UP  4,36MIX  48.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,38PANAP  68.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37Akamai  6 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Cachefly  65.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,37Google CDN  6.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Yahoo US  142.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,32AT&T US  121.5 ms  25 %   -19 ms  C  DOWN  1,54Global Crossing US  179 ms  0 %  -5 ms  D  UP  4,27Level 3 US  188.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,20Telia US  154.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,31Qwest US  173 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,26Tata Communications US  227.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  E  DOWN  4,09Verizon US  146.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,32Savvis US  169.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,26America Online Transit Data Network US  181.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,23Cogent Communications US  166.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,28Hurricane Electric US  207.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  DOWN  4,15AboveNet US  199.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,17XO Communications US  227 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  DOWN  4,08Sprint Nextel US  153 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,31Allstream US  142.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,32TW Telecom US  193 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,19Deutche Telecom Germany  78 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Global Crossing Germany  62 ms  0 %  3 ms  B  UP  4,37Cogent Germany  84 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Telia Germany  79.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,36Level 3 Germany  84.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  UP  4,36Tata Communications Germany  89.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Savvis Germany  71.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Cable&Wireless Germany  99 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35PCCW Germany  61.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37NTT Communications UK  71.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37America Online Transit Data Network UK  72.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,36Tinet UK  76.75 ms  0 %  -35 ms  C  UP  4,40GEANT UK  86 ms  0 %  48 ms  C  UP  4,23British Telecom UK  59 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Hurricane Electric UK  69.75 ms  0 %  3 ms  B  DOWN  4,36Tinet Netherlands  68 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37AboveNet Netherlands  70.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Wanadoo Netherlands  51.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,38GEANT Netherlands  71.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  UP  4,36Opentransit France  81 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Sprint Nextel France  81.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36Seabone Italy  45.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Infostrada Italy  93 ms  0 %  4 ms  C  UP  4,35Telstra Australia  359.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  DOWN  3,51Optus Australia  468 ms  0 %  -42 ms  F  DOWN  3,39NTT Communicatons Japan  331.25 ms  0 %  25 ms  F  DOWN  3,41IDC Japan  309.25 ms  0 %  -5 ms  F  DOWN  3,79Verizon Chech  89 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36ChinaNet China  313 ms  0 %  4 ms  F  UP  3,69PCCW Hong Kong  368.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  F  UP  3,48Pacnet Signapore  321.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  F  DOWN  3,70Isnet South Africa  259.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  DOWN  3,95Maxnet New Zealand  357 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  DOWN  3,53Bell Canada  157 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,30Leaseweb Netherlands  56 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38The Planet US  183 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,23Softlayer US  193 ms  0 %  3 ms  D  UP  4,18Dreamhost US  219.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  UP  4,10Rackspace US  147.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,32Serverloft Germany  58 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Host-Europe Germany  65.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,37Hetzner Germany  66.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37OVH  67.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37*Total ping time is*  9727.75 ms     




*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGI Italy  93.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35Fastweb Italy  72.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,36NGZ-Server Germany  58 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37K-Play Germany  61 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37GC-Server Germany  67.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37247CS Germany  64 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Esport-Servers Germany  66.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37LB-Server Germany  69.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,37G-Portal Germany  67.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  UP  4,37Jolt UK  57 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Multiplay UK  58 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37ServerFFS Netherlands  63.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37GS-COM DK  86 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36Clanhost Netherlands  51.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,38RDSNET Romania  72.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Dataplex Hungary  75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,36EA US  173.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,25Valve US  217.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  E  DOWN  4,12Gameservers US  161.25 ms  0 %  4 ms  D  UP  4,27Bigpoint Germany  57 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37*Total ping time is*  1692.25 ms     



*Total ping time is* *11819.75 ms*  11  39  18  21  5  9Greek servers  399.75  36,34 msInternational servers  9727.75  138,97 msGameservers  1692.25  89,07 ms



*Total ping time is* *11819.75 ms* *114,75 ms**Packet loss 0,26 %* 


*Test History(Last 10 results)*

*Spoiler:*





Κυριακή 05-06-2011 and time 18:12:24-Total ping time in ms is 11819.75Κυριακή 05-06-2011 and time 11:12:56-Total ping time in ms is 11435.75Σάββατο 04-06-2011 and time 13:51:31-Total ping time in ms is 11727.5Δευτέρα 31-12-2001 and time 23:17:06-Total ping time in ms is 11362Παρασκευή 03-06-2011 and time 09:21:21-Total ping time in ms is 11466.5Πέμπτη 02-06-2011 and time 23:44:08-Total ping time in ms is 11679.25Πέμπτη 02-06-2011 and time 16:43:09-Total ping time in ms is 11600Πέμπτη 02-06-2011 and time 16:08:32-Total ping time in ms is 11600.25Τετάρτη 01-06-2011 and time 10:06:52-Total ping time in ms is 11719Τετάρτη 01-06-2011 and time 00:31:19-Total ping time in ms is 11384



Speedtest results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





Test date and time is Κυριακή 05-06-2011 and time 18:14:09Free Fr   1,47Mirrorservice   0,62Apple   1,80Nvidia   1,82Microsoft   1,50LeaseWeb   1,13ServerBoost   1,70ThinkBroadband   0,49Cachefly   1,70Ovh   1,38UoCrete   1,70Forthnet   1,80Otenet   1,81RootBSD   0,98



Detailed results for multihosts(Line capacity)

*Spoiler:*





 Host list by Someonefromhellftp://ftp.free.fr/ 0.05 MB/sftp://ftp.ovh.net/ 0.1 MB/sftp://ftp.hosteurope.de/ 0.1 MB/sftp://mirror.leaseweb.com/ 0.1 MB/sftp://ftp.sunet.se/ 0.6 MB/sftp://ftp.ukc.mirrorservice.org/ 0.05 MB/sftp://ftp.uni-kl.de/ 0.1 MB/sftp://ftp.funet.fi/ 0.3 MB/sftp://ftp5.gwdg.de/ 0.1 MB/sftp://mirror.sov.uk.goscomb.net/ 0.05 MB/s



*Average speed for 14 hosts*  1,42 MB/s  11 Mbps *Line speed for 10 hosts (Line Capacity)*  1,55 MB/s  12 Mbps

----------


## antonis556

*ISP ON S.A. - IP  xxxxx - 92.118.189.13:: - BBRAS όριοτηςαίτησης. - Network  <input type=submit value=Execute></form><br />Displaying BGP table in its entirety puts too much load on the route collector.<br> Please specify a network or an IP address in the argument field.<br><br><i>Multi-Router Looking Glass<br>* *Network Advertised via * Test date and time is Τρίτη 07-06-2011 and time 00:17:20 - script ver 1.1 p download*Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition   - 2 Threads(3 CPUs)* * resolve in 5.8439 ms - NIC Attansic L1 Gigabit Ethernet 10/100/1000Base-T Adapter - Πακέτο χρονοδιαγράμματος Miniport 0 Mbps**Time to fetch webpage 0,93 seconds - Line Capacity 1,70 MB/s, 14 Mbps - Upload speed:  411.00 kb/s - Fast Path* 
prepend info

*Spoiler:*





 no prepending



Ping results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





*MOS (mean opinion score), is scaled from 5=best to 1=worst*
*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  7 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,40Wind  7 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,40On Telecoms  6.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  UP  4,40Vivodi  6.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  UP  4,40Forthnet  6.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40OTE  6 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Netone  7 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40NTUA@GRNET  6 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Vodafone  6 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Orange Business Hellas  105 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Verizon Hellas  143 ms  0 %  -2 ms  D  UP  4,33Cyta Hellas  69 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37*Total ping time is*  376 ms     




*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





DE-CIX  70.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37AMS-IX  69.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,37LINX  61.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37NL-IX  76.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  C  UP  4,37RIPN@MSK-IX  110 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,34ESPANIX  95.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,35MIX  36.5 ms  25 %   1 ms  B  DOWN  1,59PANAP  61.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Akamai  5.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Cachefly  63.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Google CDN  6.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  UP  4,40Yahoo US  142.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,32AT&T US  163.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,28Global Crossing US  159.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,29Level 3 US  191 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,19Telia US  164.75 ms  0 %  21 ms  D  UP  4,15Qwest US  175.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,24Tata Communications US  231.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  E  UP  4,08Verizon US  148 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,32Savvis US  171.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,25America Online Transit Data Network US  184.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,22Cogent Communications US  168 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,27Hurricane Electric US  206.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  DOWN  4,14AboveNet US  196 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,19XO Communications US  228.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  UP  4,07Sprint Nextel US  155 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,30Allstream US  152.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,31TW Telecom US  194 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,19Deutche Telecom Germany  72.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,36Global Crossing Germany  59.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Cogent Germany  86.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36Telia Germany  74.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,36Level 3 Germany  86.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36Tata Communications Germany  87.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Savvis Germany  73.75 ms  0 %  -2 ms  B  UP  4,37Cable&Wireless Germany  98.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,35PCCW Germany  60 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37NTT Communications UK  77.25 ms  0 %  -18 ms  C  UP  4,38America Online Transit Data Network UK  74.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,36Tinet UK  72.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37GEANT UK  76.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36British Telecom UK  56.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Hurricane Electric UK  64.5 ms  0 %  8 ms  B  DOWN  4,36Tinet Netherlands  70 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37AboveNet Netherlands  68.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Wanadoo Netherlands  64.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37GEANT Netherlands  73.5 ms  0 %  8 ms  B  UP  4,36Opentransit France  66.25 ms  25 %   -12 ms  B  DOWN  1,58Sprint Nextel France  83.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36Seabone Italy  45.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,38Infostrada Italy  86.75 ms  0 %  -18 ms  C  DOWN  4,38Telstra Australia  361.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  F  UP  3,51Optus Australia  459 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  DOWN  3,01NTT Communicatons Japan  337 ms  0 %  5 ms  F  UP  3,57IDC Japan  310 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  UP  3,74Verizon Chech  91 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36ChinaNet China  303 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  DOWN  3,77PCCW Hong Kong  361 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  DOWN  3,51Pacnet Signapore  450.75 ms  25 %   -443 ms  F  UP  2,13Isnet South Africa  257.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  DOWN  3,96Maxnet New Zealand  358.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  F  UP  3,53Bell Canada  159.5 ms  0 %  -3 ms  D  UP  4,31Leaseweb Netherlands  62.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37The Planet US  185.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,22Softlayer US  198.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,18Dreamhost US  221.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  E  UP  4,11Rackspace US  141.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  DOWN  4,33Serverloft Germany  52.75 ms  0 %  5 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Host-Europe Germany  51.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Hetzner Germany  51.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38OVH  60 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37*Total ping time is*  9842 ms     




*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGI Italy  97.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35Fastweb Italy  71 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37NGZ-Server Germany  51.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,38K-Play Germany  49.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,38GC-Server Germany  60.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37247CS Germany  50.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Esport-Servers Germany  59 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37LB-Server Germany  67 ms  0 %  6 ms  B  DOWN  4,36G-Portal Germany  63.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Jolt UK  57 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Multiplay UK  55 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38ServerFFS Netherlands  71.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37GS-COM DK  82.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Clanhost Netherlands  65.5 ms  0 %  3 ms  B  UP  4,37RDSNET Romania  72.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,36Dataplex Hungary  72.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37EA US  175.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,24Valve US  219.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  UP  4,11Gameservers US  104.5 ms  25 %   0 ms  C  DOWN  1,52Bigpoint Germany  56.75 ms  0 %  -2 ms  B  DOWN  4,38*Total ping time is*  1604 ms     



*Total ping time is* *11822 ms*  11  42  16  20  5  9Greek servers  376  34,18 msInternational servers  9842  140,60 msGameservers  1604  84,42 ms



*Total ping time is* *11822 ms* *114,78 ms**Packet loss 1,03 %* 


*Test History(Last 10 results)*

*Spoiler:*





Τρίτη 07-06-2011 and time 00:19:03-Total ping time in ms is 11822Κυριακή 05-06-2011 and time 18:12:24-Total ping time in ms is 11819.75Κυριακή 05-06-2011 and time 11:12:56-Total ping time in ms is 11435.75Σάββατο 04-06-2011 and time 13:51:31-Total ping time in ms is 11727.5Δευτέρα 31-12-2001 and time 23:17:06-Total ping time in ms is 11362Παρασκευή 03-06-2011 and time 09:21:21-Total ping time in ms is 11466.5Πέμπτη 02-06-2011 and time 23:44:08-Total ping time in ms is 11679.25Πέμπτη 02-06-2011 and time 16:43:09-Total ping time in ms is 11600Πέμπτη 02-06-2011 and time 16:08:32-Total ping time in ms is 11600.25Τετάρτη 01-06-2011 and time 10:06:52-Total ping time in ms is 11719

----------


## antonis556

*ISP ON S.A. - IP  xxxxx - 92.118.189.13:: - BBRAS όριοτηςαίτησης. - Network  <input type=submit value=Execute></form><br />Displaying BGP table in its entirety puts too much load on the route collector.<br> Please specify a network or an IP address in the argument field.<br><br><i>Multi-Router Looking Glass<br>* *Network Advertised via * Test date and time is Τρίτη 07-06-2011 and time 14:54:45 - script ver 1.1 p download*Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition   - 2 Threads(3 CPUs)* * resolve in 10.4065 ms - NIC Attansic L1 Gigabit Ethernet 10/100/1000Base-T Adapter - Πακέτο χρονοδιαγράμματος Miniport 0 Mbps**Time to fetch webpage 3,12 seconds - Line Capacity 1,60 MB/s, 13 Mbps - Upload speed:  429.00 kb/s - Fast Path* 
prepend info

*Spoiler:*





 no prepending



Ping results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





*MOS (mean opinion score), is scaled from 5=best to 1=worst*
*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  6.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Wind  6.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40On Telecoms  6 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Vivodi  6.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Forthnet  7 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,40OTE  6.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  UP  4,40Netone  7 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40NTUA@GRNET  6.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,40Vodafone  6 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Orange Business Hellas  116.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,34Verizon Hellas  141.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,32Cyta Hellas  68.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37*Total ping time is*  384.75 ms     




*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





DE-CIX  70.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37AMS-IX  63.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37LINX  61.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37NL-IX  69.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  DOWN  4,37RIPN@MSK-IX  118 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,34ESPANIX  97.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,35MIX  49 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,38PANAP  61.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Akamai  6 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,40Cachefly  67.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  UP  4,37Google CDN  6 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Yahoo US  142 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,32AT&T US  163.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,28Global Crossing US  157 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,30Level 3 US  190.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,20Telia US  159.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,29Qwest US  175 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,25Tata Communications US  228.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  DOWN  4,07Verizon US  149.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,31Savvis US  171.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,26America Online Transit Data Network US  183 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,23Cogent Communications US  168.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,26Hurricane Electric US  206 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  DOWN  4,15AboveNet US  199.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,17XO Communications US  229 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  UP  4,07Sprint Nextel US  154.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  DOWN  4,31Allstream US  160.25 ms  0 %  5 ms  D  UP  4,26TW Telecom US  194.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,19Deutche Telecom Germany  72.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Global Crossing Germany  60.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Cogent Germany  86.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36Telia Germany  75.75 ms  0 %  4 ms  C  UP  4,36Level 3 Germany  88.25 ms  0 %  -9 ms  C  UP  4,37Tata Communications Germany  86.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Savvis Germany  74 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  UP  4,36Cable&Wireless Germany  102.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,35PCCW Germany  62.75 ms  0 %  -2 ms  B  UP  4,37NTT Communications UK  73 ms  0 %  -2 ms  B  DOWN  4,37America Online Transit Data Network UK  74.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,36Tinet UK  70 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37GEANT UK  76.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36British Telecom UK  62 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Hurricane Electric UK  33.5 ms  50 %   8 ms  B  DOWN  2,73Tinet Netherlands  70 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37AboveNet Netherlands  70.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37Wanadoo Netherlands  56.25 ms  0 %  -5 ms  B  DOWN  4,38GEANT Netherlands  79.75 ms  0 %  27 ms  C  UP  4,33Opentransit France  84.5 ms  0 %  6 ms  C  UP  4,35Sprint Nextel France  83.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Seabone Italy  45.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Infostrada Italy  85 ms  0 %  -7 ms  C  DOWN  4,37Telstra Australia  361.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  F  DOWN  3,51Optus Australia  476.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  F  UP  2,94NTT Communicatons Japan  335.25 ms  0 %  11 ms  F  DOWN  3,52IDC Japan  311.75 ms  0 %  -4 ms  F  UP  3,77Verizon Chech  91.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36ChinaNet China  322 ms  0 %  -2 ms  F  UP  3,71PCCW Hong Kong  363.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  UP  3,50Pacnet Signapore  375 ms  0 %  -224 ms  F  DOWN  4,44Isnet South Africa  333.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  F  UP  3,65Maxnet New Zealand  357 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  DOWN  3,53Bell Canada  159.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  D  DOWN  4,30Leaseweb Netherlands  61 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37The Planet US  184.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,22Softlayer US  180 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,24Dreamhost US  221 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  DOWN  4,10Rackspace US  144.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,32Serverloft Germany  51.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Host-Europe Germany  50.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Hetzner Germany  52.5 ms  0 %  4 ms  B  UP  4,37OVH  60.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37*Total ping time is*  9867.5 ms     




*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGI Italy  78.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Fastweb Italy  69.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37NGZ-Server Germany  52.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,38K-Play Germany  50.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,38GC-Server Germany  60.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37247CS Germany  51 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,38Esport-Servers Germany  79 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,36LB-Server Germany  62.25 ms  0 %  3 ms  B  DOWN  4,37G-Portal Germany  59 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Jolt UK  65 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Multiplay UK  62.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37ServerFFS Netherlands  67 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37GS-COM DK  82 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Clanhost Netherlands  75.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36RDSNET Romania  71 ms  0 %  4 ms  B  DOWN  4,36Dataplex Hungary  70.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37EA US  175.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  DOWN  4,26Valve US  219.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  DOWN  4,10Gameservers US  139.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,32Bigpoint Germany  56.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37*Total ping time is*  1646.5 ms     



*Total ping time is* *11898.75 ms*  11  39  18  21  5  9Greek servers  384.75  34,98 msInternational servers  9867.5  140,96 msGameservers  1646.5  86,66 ms



*Total ping time is* *11898.75 ms* *115,52 ms**Packet loss 0,52 %* 


*Test History(Last 10 results)*

*Spoiler:*





Τρίτη 07-06-2011 and time 14:57:08-Total ping time in ms is 11898.75Τρίτη 07-06-2011 and time 00:19:03-Total ping time in ms is 11822Κυριακή 05-06-2011 and time 18:12:24-Total ping time in ms is 11819.75Κυριακή 05-06-2011 and time 11:12:56-Total ping time in ms is 11435.75Σάββατο 04-06-2011 and time 13:51:31-Total ping time in ms is 11727.5Δευτέρα 31-12-2001 and time 23:17:06-Total ping time in ms is 11362Παρασκευή 03-06-2011 and time 09:21:21-Total ping time in ms is 11466.5Πέμπτη 02-06-2011 and time 23:44:08-Total ping time in ms is 11679.25Πέμπτη 02-06-2011 and time 16:43:09-Total ping time in ms is 11600Πέμπτη 02-06-2011 and time 16:08:32-Total ping time in ms is 11600.25




Speedtest results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





Test date and time is Τρίτη 07-06-2011 and time 14:59:46Free Fr   1,44Mirrorservice   0,25Apple   1,77Nvidia   1,64Microsoft   1,49LeaseWeb   1,26ServerBoost   1,66ThinkBroadband   0,43Cachefly   1,66Ovh   1,41UoCrete   1,70Forthnet   1,77Otenet   1,76RootBSD   1,04



Detailed results for multihosts(Line capacity)

*Spoiler:*





 Host list by Someonefromhellftp://ftp.free.fr/ 0.35 MB/sftp://ftp.ovh.net/ 0.05 MB/sftp://ftp.hosteurope.de/ 0.05 MB/sftp://mirror.leaseweb.com/ 0.1 MB/sftp://ftp.sunet.se/ 0.3 MB/sftp://ftp.ukc.mirrorservice.org/ 0.05 MB/sftp://ftp.uni-kl.de/ 0.15 MB/sftp://ftp.funet.fi/ 0.3 MB/sftp://ftp5.gwdg.de/ 0.15 MB/sftp://mirror.sov.uk.goscomb.net/ 0.05 MB/s



*Average speed for 14 hosts*  1,38 MB/s  11 Mbps *Line speed for 10 hosts (Line Capacity)*  1,55 MB/s  12 Mbps

----------


## andreyas

Εχουμε δει και καλύτερα

*ISP FORTHnet SA - IP 188.4. xxxxx - :: - BBRAS 194.219.231.89 - Network   188.4.0.0/16* *Network Advertised via * *Tinet SpA**Level 3 Communications**TELECOM ITALIA SPARKLE S.p.A.*Test date and time is Τρίτη 07-06-2011 and time 17:59:12 - script ver 1.1 p download*Microsoft Windows XP Professional   - 2 Threads(2 CPUs), List by Someonefromhell, v0.67* *        DNS Server: 193.92.3.11 resolve in 8.8357 ms - NIC Intel(R) PRO/1000 PL Network Connection - Packet Scheduler Miniport 0 Mbps**Time to fetch webpage 1,32 seconds - Upload speed:  352.00 kb/s - Interleaved* 
prepend info

*Spoiler:*





6881 3257 1241 1241 12413257 1241 1241 1241





Ping results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





*MOS (mean opinion score), is scaled from 5=best to 1=worst*
*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  29.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,39Wind  30.75 ms  0 %  3 ms  B  DOWN  4,39On Telecoms  30.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,39Vivodi  30.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  DOWN  4,39Forthnet  29.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,39OTE  29.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,39Netone  30.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,39NTUA@GRNET  30 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,39Vodafone  129.75 ms  0 %  4 ms  D  DOWN  4,33Orange Business Hellas  148.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,33Verizon Hellas  158.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,29Cyta Hellas  31 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,39*Total ping time is*  708.25 ms     




*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





DE-CIX  109.5 ms  0 %  55 ms  C  DOWN  4,11AMS-IX  99.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  DOWN  4,35LINX  107.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,35NL-IX  101 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,35RIPN@MSK-IX  149 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,32ESPANIX  124 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,34MIX  84.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36PANAP  92.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Akamai  29.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,39Cachefly  73 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Google CDN  30 ms  0 %  -1 ms  A  DOWN  4,39Yahoo US  174.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,25AT&T US  200.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  DOWN  4,16Global Crossing US  192.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,20Level 3 US  54.25 ms  75 %   0 ms  B  DOWN  1,00Telia US  184.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,22Qwest US  206.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  E  DOWN  4,16Tata Communications US  222 ms  0 %  2 ms  E  DOWN  4,08Verizon US  177 ms  0 %  3 ms  D  DOWN  4,23Savvis US  202 ms  0 %  2 ms  E  DOWN  4,15America Online Transit Data Network US  172.75 ms  0 %  3 ms  D  UP  4,24Cogent Communications US  186.5 ms  0 %  -4 ms  D  DOWN  4,24Hurricane Electric US  240.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  DOWN  4,03AboveNet US  243.75 ms  0 %  9 ms  E  DOWN  3,95XO Communications US  238.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  DOWN  4,04Sprint Nextel US  186.75 ms  0 %  -4 ms  D  DOWN  4,24Allstream US  192.25 ms  0 %  3 ms  D  DOWN  4,18TW Telecom US  225.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  DOWN  4,08Deutche Telecom Germany  105.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Global Crossing Germany  104 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Cogent Germany  104.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Telia Germany  83 ms  0 %  -5 ms  C  DOWN  4,37Level 3 Germany  101.25 ms  0 %  7 ms  C  DOWN  4,34Tata Communications Germany  95 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35Savvis Germany  97.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Cable&Wireless Germany  102.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,35PCCW Germany  113.5 ms  0 %  49 ms  C  UP  4,13NTT Communications UK  106 ms  0 %  -2 ms  C  UP  4,35America Online Transit Data Network UK  107.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,34Tinet UK  98.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  UP  4,35GEANT UK  118.25 ms  0 %  -15 ms  C  UP  4,36British Telecom UK  98.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,35Hurricane Electric UK  103.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Tinet Netherlands  80.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  UP  4,36AboveNet Netherlands  95 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,35Wanadoo Netherlands  97.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,35GEANT Netherlands  117.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  UP  4,34Opentransit France  91 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36Sprint Nextel France  101.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,35Seabone Italy  69.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Infostrada Italy  96.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Telstra Australia  405.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  DOWN  3,29Optus Australia  507.25 ms  0 %  3 ms  F  UP  2,73NTT Communicatons Japan  360.75 ms  0 %  23 ms  F  UP  3,28IDC Japan  264 ms  25 %   2 ms  F  DOWN  1,12Verizon Chech  93.25 ms  0 %  7 ms  C  UP  4,35ChinaNet China  578 ms  0 %  22 ms  F  UP  2,16PCCW Hong Kong  316.75 ms  0 %  3 ms  F  DOWN  3,69Pacnet Signapore  345.5 ms  0 %  152 ms  F  DOWN  2,03Isnet South Africa  299.25 ms  0 %  -2 ms  F  UP  3,81Maxnet New Zealand  389 ms  0 %  21 ms  F  UP  3,16Bell Canada  367.5 ms  0 %  -24 ms  F  UP  3,70Leaseweb Netherlands  93 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,35The Planet US  210 ms  0 %  3 ms  E  UP  4,12Softlayer US  210.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  UP  4,14Dreamhost US  252 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  DOWN  3,98Rackspace US  176.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,25Serverloft Germany  86 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36Host-Europe Germany  86.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36Hetzner Germany  80.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36OVH  89.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  DOWN  4,35*Total ping time is*  11799.25 ms     




*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGI Italy  98 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  UP  4,35Fastweb Italy  69.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37NGZ-Server Germany  87.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36K-Play Germany  87.25 ms  0 %  4 ms  C  UP  4,35GC-Server Germany  98.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35247CS Germany  85.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Esport-Servers Germany  83.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  DOWN  4,36LB-Server Germany  95.75 ms  0 %  15 ms  C  DOWN  4,33G-Portal Germany  85.5 ms  0 %  10 ms  C  UP  4,35Jolt UK  104.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,35Multiplay UK  108.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,34ServerFFS Netherlands  103.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,35GS-COM DK  123.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,34Clanhost Netherlands  96.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,35RDSNET Romania  99.25 ms  25 %   -35 ms  C  DOWN  1,60Dataplex Hungary  105.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35EA US  166 ms  25 %   -17 ms  D  DOWN  1,50Valve US  256.75 ms  0 %  -5 ms  F  UP  4,01Gameservers US  169.75 ms  0 %  11 ms  D  UP  4,20Bigpoint Germany  88.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36*Total ping time is*  2212.75 ms     



*Total ping time is* *14720.25 ms*  6  9  51  15  10  12Greek servers  708.25  64,39 msInternational servers  11799.25  168,56 msGameservers  2212.75  116,46 ms



*Total ping time is* *14720.25 ms* *142,92 ms**Packet loss 1,55 %* 


*Test History(Last 10 results)*

*Spoiler:*





Τρίτη 07-06-2011 and time 17:59:12-Total ping time in ms is 14720.25Κυριακή 05-06-2011 and time 13:09:07-Total ping time in ms is 18473.75Παρασκευή 03-06-2011 and time 13:27:17-Total ping time in ms is 18860.25Δευτέρα 30-05-2011 and time 15:45:13-Total ping time in ms is 14136Πέμπτη 26-05-2011 and time 18:08:53-Total ping time in ms is 14815.5Τετάρτη 18-05-2011 and time 16:17:54-Total ping time in ms is 14287.75Κυριακή 15-05-2011 and time 22:54:53-Total ping time in ms is 14504.25Κυριακή 15-05-2011 and time 22:40:33-Total ping time in ms is 14356.5Πέμπτη 12-05-2011 and time 15:23:09-Total ping time in ms is 14605.75Δευτέρα 18-04-2011 and time 14:56:02-Total ping time in ms is 14466.75




Speedtest results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





Test date and time is Τρίτη 07-06-2011 and time 18:00:43Free Fr   1,27Mirrorservice   0,43Apple   1,62Nvidia   1,68Microsoft   0,68LeaseWeb   0,68ServerBoost   1,30ThinkBroadband   1,15Cachefly   1,36Ovh   1,15UoCrete   2,01Forthnet   1,05Otenet   1,96RootBSD   0,79



Detailed results for multihosts(Line capacity)

*Spoiler:*





 Host list by Someonefromhellftp://ftp.free.fr/ 0.2 MB/sftp://ftp.ovh.net/ 0.2 MB/sftp://ftp.hosteurope.de/ 0.15 MB/sftp://mirror.leaseweb.com/ 0.35 MB/sftp://ftp.sunet.se/ 0.25 MB/sftp://ftp.ukc.mirrorservice.org/ 0.1 MB/sftp://ftp.uni-kl.de/ 0.15 MB/sftp://ftp.funet.fi/ 0.15 MB/sftp://ftp5.gwdg.de/ 0.2 MB/sftp://mirror.sov.uk.goscomb.net/ 0.1 MB/s



*Average speed for 14 hosts*  1,22 MB/s  10 Mbps *Line speed for 10 hosts (Line Capacity)*  1,85 MB/s  15 Mbps

----------


## prodromosfan

*ISP Cyta Hellas - IP 46.198 xxxxx - :: - BBRAS 195.14.152.208 - Network   46.198.136.0/22* *Network Advertised via * *Global Crossing Ltd.**TELECOM ITALIA SPARKLE S.p.A.*Test date and time is Τετάρτη 08-06-2011 and time 10:19:20 - script ver 1.1 p download*Microsoft Windows XP Professional   - 2 Threads(2 CPUs), List by Someonefromhell, v0.67* * resolve in 18.9059 ms - NIC     0 Mbps**Time to fetch webpage 1,57 seconds - Upload speed:  413.00 kb/s - Interleaved* 
prepend info

*Spoiler:*





 no prepending




Ping results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





*MOS (mean opinion score), is scaled from 5=best to 1=worst*
*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  25.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  UP  4,39Wind  27.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  A  UP  4,39On Telecoms  89 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Vivodi  26 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,39Forthnet  44 ms  0 %  8 ms  B  UP  4,37OTE  27.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  UP  4,39Netone  26.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  A  DOWN  4,39NTUA@GRNET  28 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,39Vodafone  27.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  UP  4,39Orange Business Hellas  28.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  A  UP  4,39Verizon Hellas  145 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  DOWN  4,32Cyta Hellas  26.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,39*Total ping time is*  521 ms     




*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





DE-CIX  83 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36AMS-IX  98 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,35LINX  104.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,35NL-IX  74.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,36RIPN@MSK-IX  113.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,34ESPANIX  104 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,35MIX  69.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37PANAP  77 ms  0 %  3 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Akamai  59.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Cachefly  83.75 ms  0 %  5 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Google CDN  44 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Yahoo US  162.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,29AT&T US  174.75 ms  0 %  3 ms  D  DOWN  4,23Global Crossing US  171.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  DOWN  4,27Level 3 US  49.75 ms  75 %   0 ms  B  DOWN  1,00Telia US  163 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,28Qwest US  196.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,18Tata Communications US  209 ms  0 %  3 ms  E  DOWN  4,12Verizon US  158.75 ms  0 %  -12 ms  D  DOWN  4,33Savvis US  180.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,23America Online Transit Data Network US  154.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,31Cogent Communications US  158.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,29Hurricane Electric US  226.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  DOWN  4,07AboveNet US  214 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  DOWN  4,12XO Communications US  231 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  DOWN  4,06Sprint Nextel US  167.25 ms  0 %  -10 ms  D  UP  4,32Allstream US  169.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,26TW Telecom US  205.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  DOWN  4,15Deutche Telecom Germany  88.5 ms  0 %  -37 ms  C  UP  4,40Global Crossing Germany  67.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Cogent Germany  84.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Telia Germany  67.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Level 3 Germany  87 ms  0 %  -9 ms  C  DOWN  4,37Tata Communications Germany  76.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Savvis Germany  88 ms  0 %  -3 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Cable&Wireless Germany  76.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36PCCW Germany  205 ms  0 %  -194 ms  E  UP  4,48NTT Communications UK  88.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36America Online Transit Data Network UK  83.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Tinet UK  96.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,35GEANT UK  87.75 ms  0 %  -18 ms  C  DOWN  4,38British Telecom UK  88.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Hurricane Electric UK  103.75 ms  0 %  9 ms  C  DOWN  4,34Tinet Netherlands  104.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,35AboveNet Netherlands  74.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,36Wanadoo Netherlands  76.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36GEANT Netherlands  74.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,36Opentransit France  77.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Sprint Nextel France  89.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Seabone Italy  58.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Infostrada Italy  62.5 ms  0 %  3 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Telstra Australia  400.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  DOWN  3,30Optus Australia  508.75 ms  0 %  -11 ms  F  DOWN  2,87NTT Communicatons Japan  336.75 ms  0 %  -9 ms  F  DOWN  3,70IDC Japan  333 ms  0 %  2 ms  F  DOWN  3,62Verizon Chech  75.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  DOWN  4,36ChinaNet China  546 ms  0 %  6 ms  F  UP  2,49PCCW Hong Kong  399.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  DOWN  3,31Pacnet Signapore  496 ms  0 %  29 ms  F  UP  2,51Isnet South Africa  276 ms  0 %  -3 ms  F  DOWN  3,91Maxnet New Zealand  371.25 ms  0 %  -3 ms  F  UP  3,49Bell Canada  177.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,24Leaseweb Netherlands  79.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36The Planet US  193 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,19Softlayer US  193.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,19Dreamhost US  216.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  DOWN  4,11Rackspace US  179 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  DOWN  4,24Serverloft Germany  88 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Host-Europe Germany  87.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Hetzner Germany  105.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,35OVH  79.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36*Total ping time is*  11052.75 ms     




*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGI Italy  74 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Fastweb Italy  67.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37NGZ-Server Germany  78.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36K-Play Germany  69.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37GC-Server Germany  79.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36247CS Germany  69.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Esport-Servers Germany  85.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36LB-Server Germany  95.75 ms  0 %  -6 ms  C  UP  4,36G-Portal Germany  85 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Jolt UK  85 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Multiplay UK  112.75 ms  0 %  3 ms  C  DOWN  4,34ServerFFS Netherlands  114.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,34GS-COM DK  88 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36Clanhost Netherlands  97 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,35RDSNET Romania  101.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Dataplex Hungary  95 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,35EA US  197.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,17Valve US  233.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  E  DOWN  4,06Gameservers US  150.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,31Bigpoint Germany  93.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,35*Total ping time is*  2073 ms     



*Total ping time is* *13646.75 ms*  9  16  43  18  8  9Greek servers  521  47,36 msInternational servers  11052.75  157,90 msGameservers  2073  109,11 ms



*Total ping time is* *13646.75 ms* *132,49 ms**Packet loss 0,77 %* 


*Test History(Last 10 results)*

*Spoiler:*





Τετάρτη 08-06-2011 and time 10:19:20-Total ping time in ms is 13646.75Παρασκευή 03-06-2011 and time 13:44:42-Total ping time in ms is 14116.75Πέμπτη 02-06-2011 and time 12:55:20-Total ping time in ms is 13538Τρίτη 31-05-2011 and time 09:48:22-Total ping time in ms is 13664Παρασκευή 27-05-2011 and time 16:21:16-Total ping time in ms is 13549.75Πέμπτη 26-05-2011 and time 22:17:11-Total ping time in ms is 14364Πέμπ




Speedtest results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





Test date and time is Τετάρτη 08-06-2011 and time 10:21:17Free Fr   0,54Mirrorservice   0,41Apple   0,82Nvidia   0,60Microsoft   0,63LeaseWeb   0,43ServerBoost   0,64ThinkBroadband   0,59Cachefly   0,75Ovh   0,53UoCrete   0,80Forthnet   0,83Otenet   0,92RootBSD   0,28



Detailed results for multihosts(Line capacity)

*Spoiler:*





 Host list by Someonefromhellftp://ftp.free.fr/ 0.1 MB/sftp://ftp.ovh.net/ 0.05 MB/sftp://ftp.hosteurope.de/ 0.1 MB/sftp://mirror.leaseweb.com/ 0.05 MB/sftp://ftp.sunet.se/ 0.05 MB/sftp://ftp.ukc.mirrorservice.org/ 0.15 MB/sftp://ftp.uni-kl.de/ 0.1 MB/sftp://ftp.funet.fi/ 0.1 MB/sftp://ftp5.gwdg.de/ 0.1 MB/sftp://mirror.sov.uk.goscomb.net/ 0.05 MB/s



*Average speed for 14 hosts*  0,63 MB/s  5 Mbps *Line speed for 10 hosts (Line Capacity)*  0,85 MB/s  7 Mbps

----------


## andreyas

*ISP FORTHnet SA - IP  xxxxx - 79.103.46.172:: - BBRAS 194.219.231.70 - Network  <input type=submit value=Execute></form><br />Displaying BGP table in its entirety puts too much load on the route collector.<br> Please specify a network or an IP address in the argument field.<br><br><i>Multi-Router Looking Glass<br>* *Network Advertised via * Test date and time is Τετάρτη 08-06-2011 and time 13:22:50 - script ver 1.1 p download*Microsoft Windows XP Professional   - 2 Threads(2 CPUs), List by Someonefromhell, v0.67* *        DNS Server: 193.92.3.11 resolve in 18.6171 ms - NIC Intel(R) PRO/1000 PL Network Connection - Packet Scheduler Miniport 0 Mbps**Time to fetch webpage 1,48 seconds - Upload speed:  331.00 kb/s - Interleaved* 
prepend info

*Spoiler:*





 no prepending




Ping results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





*MOS (mean opinion score), is scaled from 5=best to 1=worst*
*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  31.5 ms  0 %  8 ms  B  UP  4,38Wind  52.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,38On Telecoms  30.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,39Vivodi  49.75 ms  0 %  3 ms  B  UP  4,38Forthnet  30 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  UP  4,39OTE  30.75 ms  0 %  5 ms  B  UP  4,38Netone  50.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,38NTUA@GRNET  31 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,39Vodafone  129.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  DOWN  4,33Orange Business Hellas  163 ms  0 %  68 ms  D  UP  3,79Verizon Hellas  148.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  DOWN  4,31Cyta Hellas  46.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,38*Total ping time is*  794.25 ms     




*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





DE-CIX  82.25 ms  0 %  -3 ms  C  DOWN  4,36AMS-IX  101 ms  0 %  3 ms  C  UP  4,35LINX  101.75 ms  0 %  3 ms  C  DOWN  4,35NL-IX  104 ms  0 %  -7 ms  C  UP  4,36RIPN@MSK-IX  150.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,32ESPANIX  160.5 ms  0 %  -133 ms  D  UP  4,45MIX  90.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  UP  4,35PANAP  90.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Akamai  29.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,39Cachefly  79 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36Google CDN  30.75 ms  0 %  -3 ms  B  UP  4,39Yahoo US  169.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,27AT&T US  190.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,20Global Crossing US  192.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,20Level 3 US  54.5 ms  75 %   0 ms  B  UP  1,00Telia US  178.25 ms  0 %  -6 ms  D  DOWN  4,28Qwest US  201.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  DOWN  4,17Tata Communications US  230.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  UP  4,06Verizon US  180.75 ms  0 %  4 ms  D  UP  4,21Savvis US  200.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  E  DOWN  4,16America Online Transit Data Network US  173.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  UP  4,24Cogent Communications US  203 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  UP  4,16Hurricane Electric US  242.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  UP  4,02AboveNet US  238 ms  0 %  2 ms  E  DOWN  4,02XO Communications US  241.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  E  UP  4,01Sprint Nextel US  175.75 ms  0 %  -5 ms  D  DOWN  4,28Allstream US  190 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  DOWN  4,21TW Telecom US  222.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  DOWN  4,10Deutche Telecom Germany  100.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Global Crossing Germany  94 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Cogent Germany  95.5 ms  0 %  3 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Telia Germany  91.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35Level 3 Germany  100.75 ms  0 %  -7 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Tata Communications Germany  83.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Savvis Germany  110 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,34Cable&Wireless Germany  110.75 ms  0 %  3 ms  C  UP  4,34PCCW Germany  88.25 ms  0 %  -4 ms  C  DOWN  4,36NTT Communications UK  106 ms  0 %  3 ms  C  DOWN  4,34America Online Transit Data Network UK  100.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Tinet UK  92.75 ms  0 %  3 ms  C  DOWN  4,35GEANT UK  121 ms  0 %  -5 ms  C  UP  4,34British Telecom UK  142 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  UP  4,32Hurricane Electric UK  113.5 ms  0 %  37 ms  C  UP  4,21Tinet Netherlands  87.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  UP  4,36AboveNet Netherlands  95.25 ms  0 %  3 ms  C  UP  4,35Wanadoo Netherlands  94.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,35GEANT Netherlands  114.75 ms  0 %  3 ms  C  DOWN  4,34Opentransit France  100.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,35Sprint Nextel France  102.75 ms  0 %  4 ms  C  UP  4,34Seabone Italy  77.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36Infostrada Italy  105 ms  0 %  -2 ms  C  UP  4,35Telstra Australia  487 ms  0 %  -13 ms  F  UP  3,00Optus Australia  389 ms  0 %  3 ms  F  DOWN  3,34NTT Communicatons Japan  357.75 ms  0 %  6 ms  F  DOWN  3,46IDC Japan  350.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  UP  3,56Verizon Chech  90 ms  0 %  -3 ms  C  DOWN  4,36ChinaNet China  447 ms  0 %  -17 ms  F  DOWN  3,25PCCW Hong Kong  328.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  UP  3,66Pacnet Signapore  546.5 ms  0 %  -313 ms  F  UP  4,44Isnet South Africa  277.75 ms  0 %  4 ms  F  DOWN  3,85Maxnet New Zealand  384 ms  0 %  2 ms  F  DOWN  3,37Bell Canada  242.25 ms  0 %  -2 ms  E  DOWN  4,04Leaseweb Netherlands  89.75 ms  0 %  -3 ms  C  DOWN  4,36The Planet US  212.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  UP  4,12Softlayer US  213.25 ms  0 %  3 ms  E  UP  4,11Dreamhost US  244.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  DOWN  4,01Rackspace US  177.75 ms  0 %  -9 ms  D  UP  4,29Serverloft Germany  84.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Host-Europe Germany  83.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Hetzner Germany  86.75 ms  0 %  -2 ms  C  UP  4,36OVH  98.5 ms  0 %  -8 ms  C  UP  4,36*Total ping time is*  11825 ms     




*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGI Italy  85.5 ms  25 %   20 ms  C  DOWN  1,50Fastweb Italy  90 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36NGZ-Server Germany  88.5 ms  0 %  7 ms  C  UP  4,35K-Play Germany  83.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36GC-Server Germany  93.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,35247CS Germany  84.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Esport-Servers Germany  81.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36LB-Server Germany  90.75 ms  0 %  8 ms  C  DOWN  4,35G-Portal Germany  89 ms  0 %  -15 ms  C  UP  4,37Jolt UK  104.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Multiplay UK  100 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  DOWN  4,35ServerFFS Netherlands  93.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,35GS-COM DK  110.5 ms  0 %  -28 ms  C  DOWN  4,38Clanhost Netherlands  113.5 ms  0 %  -9 ms  C  UP  4,35RDSNET Romania  122 ms  0 %  3 ms  C  UP  4,33Dataplex Hungary  110 ms  0 %  -2 ms  C  UP  4,35EA US  217 ms  0 %  8 ms  E  UP  4,06Valve US  250 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  DOWN  3,99Gameservers US  168.25 ms  0 %  3 ms  D  DOWN  4,25Bigpoint Germany  86.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36*Total ping time is*  2263 ms     



*Total ping time is* *14882.25 ms*  2  10  52  16  14  9Greek servers  794.25  72,20 msInternational servers  11825  168,93 msGameservers  2263  119,11 ms



*Total ping time is* *14882.25 ms* *144,49 ms**Packet loss 1,03 %* 


*Test History(Last 10 results)*

*Spoiler:*





Τετάρτη 08-06-2011 and time 13:22:50-Total ping time in ms is 14882.25Τρίτη 07-06-2011 and time 17:59:12-Total ping time in ms is 14720.25Κυριακή 05-06-2011 and time 13:09:07-Total ping time in ms is 18473.75Παρασκευή 03-06-2011 and time 13:27:17-Total ping time in ms is 18860.25Δευτέρα 30-05-2011 and time 15:45:13-Total ping time in ms is 14136Πέμπτη 26-05-2011 and time 18:08:53-Total ping time in ms is 14815.5Τετάρτη 18-05-2011 and time 16:17:54-Total ping time in ms is 14287.75Κυριακή 15-05-2011 and time 22:54:53-Total ping time in ms is 14504.25Κυριακή 15-05-2011 and time 22:40:33-Total ping time in ms is 14356.5Πέμπτη 12-05-2011 and time 15:23:09-Total ping time in ms is 14605.75




Speedtest results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





Test date and time is Τετάρτη 08-06-2011 and time 13:24:07Free Fr   0,98Mirrorservice   1,01Apple   2,03Nvidia   2,17Microsoft   0,80LeaseWeb   0,94ServerBoost   1,70ThinkBroadband   0,14Cachefly   1,62Ovh   1,14UoCrete   1,44Forthnet   1,35Otenet   0,55RootBSD   0,79



Detailed results for multihosts(Line capacity)

*Spoiler:*





 Host list by Someonefromhellftp://ftp.free.fr/ 0.15 MB/sftp://ftp.ovh.net/ 0.25 MB/sftp://ftp.hosteurope.de/ 0.15 MB/sftp://mirror.leaseweb.com/ 0.15 MB/sftp://ftp.sunet.se/ 0.25 MB/sftp://ftp.ukc.mirrorservice.org/ 0.3 MB/sftp://ftp.uni-kl.de/ 0.15 MB/sftp://ftp.funet.fi/ 0.15 MB/sftp://ftp5.gwdg.de/ 0.25 MB/sftp://mirror.sov.uk.goscomb.net/ 0.05 MB/s



*Average speed for 14 hosts*  1,19 MB/s  10 Mbps *Line speed for 10 hosts (Line Capacity)*  1,85 MB/s  15 Mbps

----------


## prodromosfan

κολλημα επαθε και φαινεται η ip

----------


## nnn

IPv4

*ISP Tellas S.A. - IP 46.190 xxxxx - :: - BBRAS 62.169.255.44 - Network   46.190.0.0/17* *Network Advertised via * *TELECOM ITALIA SPARKLE S.p.A.*Test date and time is Τετάρτη 08-06-2011 and time 21:08:55 - script ver 1.1 p download*Microsoft® Windows Vista™ Ultimate  - 2 Threads(2 CPUs), List by Someonefromhell, v0.67* *   DNS Server: 62.169.194.48 resolve in 45.4644 ms - NIC NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller #3 1000 Mbps**Time to fetch webpage 0,90 seconds - Upload speed:  827.00 kb/s - Fast Path* 
prepend info

*Spoiler:*





 no prepending




Ping results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





*MOS (mean opinion score), is scaled from 5=best to 1=worst*
*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  6.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Wind  5.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40On Telecoms  6.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Vivodi  6.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Forthnet  25 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,39OTE  6 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Netone  6.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40NTUA@GRNET  6 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Vodafone  6 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Orange Business Hellas  7 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Verizon Hellas  127 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,33Cyta Hellas  7.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  UP  4,40*Total ping time is*  216 ms     




*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





DE-CIX  77.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36AMS-IX  77.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36LINX  72 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  DOWN  4,36NL-IX  59 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37RIPN@MSK-IX  118.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,34ESPANIX  92 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,35MIX  52 ms  25 %   0 ms  B  DOWN  1,57PANAP  83.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Akamai  37 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,39Cachefly  55.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Google CDN  34.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,39Yahoo US  154.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,31AT&T US  181.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  UP  4,22Global Crossing US  158.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,30Level 3 US  207.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  UP  4,14Telia US  180 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,24Qwest US  186.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  DOWN  4,20Tata Communications US  242.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  E  DOWN  4,03Verizon US  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00Savvis US  183.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,23America Online Transit Data Network US  188.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,21Cogent Communications US  163 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,28Hurricane Electric US  241 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  UP  4,03AboveNet US  219 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  DOWN  4,11XO Communications US  230.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  UP  4,06Sprint Nextel US  170 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,26Allstream US  160 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,29TW Telecom US  193.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,19Deutche Telecom Germany  79 ms  0 %  8 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Global Crossing Germany  79 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Cogent Germany  49 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Telia Germany  65.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Level 3 Germany  72 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Tata Communications Germany  82 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  UP  4,36Savvis Germany  80.75 ms  0 %  3 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Cable&Wireless Germany  72.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37PCCW Germany  82.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36NTT Communications UK  76.25 ms  0 %  -25 ms  C  UP  4,39America Online Transit Data Network UK  90 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Tinet UK  74.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,36GEANT UK  93 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35British Telecom UK  73.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Hurricane Electric UK  81.25 ms  0 %  -4 ms  C  UP  4,37Tinet Netherlands  81.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36AboveNet Netherlands  81.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Wanadoo Netherlands  92.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,35GEANT Netherlands  75.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Opentransit France  90.75 ms  0 %  15 ms  C  DOWN  4,34Sprint Nextel France  72 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Seabone Italy  45.5 ms  0 %  -17 ms  B  UP  4,40Infostrada Italy  50.75 ms  0 %  19 ms  B  DOWN  4,36Telstra Australia  402.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  F  UP  3,31Optus Australia  467.25 ms  0 %  42 ms  F  DOWN  2,53NTT Communicatons Japan  364 ms  0 %  -1 ms  F  UP  3,50IDC Japan  348.25 ms  0 %  -12 ms  F  UP  3,68Verizon Chech  75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,36ChinaNet China  400 ms  0 %  18 ms  F  DOWN  3,13PCCW Hong Kong  302 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  DOWN  3,78Pacnet Signapore  278.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  DOWN  3,88Isnet South Africa  258.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  DOWN  3,95Maxnet New Zealand  358 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  UP  3,52Bell Canada  148.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,32Leaseweb Netherlands  78 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36The Planet US  197 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,18Softlayer US  193 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,19Dreamhost US  244.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  UP  4,01Rackspace US  161.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,29Serverloft Germany  94.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,35Host-Europe Germany  60 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Hetzner Germany  64 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37OVH  75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,36*Total ping time is*  10129.75 ms     




*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGI Italy  78 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36Fastweb Italy  45.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,38NGZ-Server Germany  62.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37K-Play Germany  56 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38GC-Server Germany  90.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,35247CS Germany  66.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Esport-Servers Germany  91.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35LB-Server Germany  72.5 ms  0 %  4 ms  B  DOWN  4,36G-Portal Germany  77.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Jolt UK  97 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35Multiplay UK  95.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,35ServerFFS Netherlands  92 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,35GS-COM DK  102 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35Clanhost Netherlands  81.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36RDSNET Romania  107 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Dataplex Hungary  82.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36EA US  202.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  UP  4,16Valve US  227.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  DOWN  4,08Gameservers US  167 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,27Bigpoint Germany  70 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37*Total ping time is*  1965 ms     



*Total ping time is* *12310.75 ms*  11  25  32  17  8  9Greek servers  216  19,64 msInternational servers  10129.75  144,71 msGameservers  1965  103,42 ms



*Total ping time is* *12310.75 ms* *119,52 ms**Packet loss 1,29 %* 


*Test History(Last 10 results)*

*Spoiler:*





Τετάρτη 08-06-2011 and time 21:08:55-Total ping time in ms is 12310.75Τετάρτη 25-05-2011 and time 22:13:03-Total ping time in ms is 12717.5Δευτέρα 16-05-2011 and time 23:39:27-Total ping time in ms is 12334Δευτέρα 16-05-2011 and time 23:29:42-Total ping time in ms is 12339.25Δευτέρα 16-05-2011 and time 23:09:13-Total ping time in ms is 12219Δευτέρα 16-05-2011 and time 23:03:14-Total ping time in ms is 12407.75Πέμπτη 12-05-2011 and time 23:39:05-Total ping time in ms is 12195.5Δευτέρα 09-05-2011 and time 23:06:21-Total ping time in ms is 12379.5Τρίτη 03-05-2011 and time 21:51:36-Total ping time in ms is 12442.25Παρασκευή 22-04-2011 and time 20:48:16-Total ping time in ms is 12519





IPv6 (tunnel)


*ISP Tellas S.A. - IP 46.190 xxxxx - 2001:5c0:1400:: - BBRAS 62.169.255.44 - Network   46.190.0.0/17* *Network Advertised via * *TELECOM ITALIA SPARKLE S.p.A.*Test date and time is Τετάρτη 08-06-2011 and time 21:15:18 - script ver 1.1 p download*Microsoft® Windows Vista™ Ultimate  - 2 Threads(2 CPUs), List by Someonefromhell, v0.67* *   DNS Server: 62.169.194.47    DNS Server: 62.169.194.48 resolve in 12.23 ms - NIC   0 Mbps**Time to fetch webpage 0,91 seconds - Upload speed:  823.00 kb/s - Interleaved* 
prepend info

*Spoiler:*





 no prepending




Ping results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





*MOS (mean opinion score), is scaled from 5=best to 1=worst*
*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  6.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Wind  5.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40On Telecoms  7 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,40Vivodi  6.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  A  UP  4,40Forthnet  25 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,39OTE  6 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Netone  6.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40NTUA@GRNET  139.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,33Vodafone  6 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Orange Business Hellas  7 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Verizon Hellas  126.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  DOWN  4,33Cyta Hellas  7 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40*Total ping time is*  349.25 ms     




*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





DE-CIX  88.5 ms  0 %  8 ms  C  UP  4,35AMS-IX  77.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36LINX  71.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37NL-IX  59 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37RIPN@MSK-IX  118.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,34ESPANIX  92 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,35MIX  129.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,33PANAP  118.5 ms  0 %  49 ms  C  UP  4,12Akamai  37 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,39Cachefly  55.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Google CDN  104.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35Yahoo US  154.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,30AT&T US  178.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,23Global Crossing US  159 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,30Level 3 US  219.75 ms  0 %  -7 ms  E  UP  4,15Telia US  180.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  UP  4,22Qwest US  187.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,22Tata Communications US  242 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  DOWN  4,02Verizon US  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00Savvis US  146.75 ms  25 %   50 ms  D  DOWN  1,17America Online Transit Data Network US  188 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,21Cogent Communications US  163 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,28Hurricane Electric US  236.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  E  DOWN  4,05AboveNet US  219 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  DOWN  4,11XO Communications US  231 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  UP  4,06Sprint Nextel US  169.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,27Allstream US  160 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,29TW Telecom US  194.25 ms  0 %  -5 ms  D  UP  4,22Deutche Telecom Germany  66.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Global Crossing Germany  84 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36Cogent Germany  49.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,38Telia Germany  65.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Level 3 Germany  72 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Tata Communications Germany  105.75 ms  0 %  62 ms  C  UP  4,07Savvis Germany  80.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Cable&Wireless Germany  100.75 ms  0 %  11 ms  C  UP  4,34PCCW Germany  84.75 ms  0 %  9 ms  C  UP  4,35NTT Communications UK  66.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37America Online Transit Data Network UK  90 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Tinet UK  74.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,36GEANT UK  81.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36British Telecom UK  73.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Hurricane Electric UK  77.5 ms  0 %  -8 ms  C  DOWN  4,37Tinet Netherlands  79.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36AboveNet Netherlands  81.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Wanadoo Netherlands  92.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36GEANT Netherlands  75.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Opentransit France  84.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Sprint Nextel France  72 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Seabone Italy  117.5 ms  0 %  -115 ms  C  UP  4,45Infostrada Italy  173.25 ms  0 %  163 ms  D  UP  2,80Telstra Australia  402.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  DOWN  3,30Optus Australia  467.75 ms  0 %  43 ms  F  UP  2,51NTT Communicatons Japan  367.5 ms  0 %  -12 ms  F  UP  3,59IDC Japan  354.75 ms  0 %  -5 ms  F  UP  3,58Verizon Chech  75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,36ChinaNet China  400 ms  0 %  -15 ms  F  DOWN  3,46PCCW Hong Kong  301.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  DOWN  3,78Pacnet Signapore  279.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  UP  3,87Isnet South Africa  264.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  UP  3,93Maxnet New Zealand  361.25 ms  0 %  -61 ms  F  UP  4,03Bell Canada  149.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,32Leaseweb Netherlands  78 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36The Planet US  197 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,18Softlayer US  193 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,19Dreamhost US  244.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  DOWN  4,01Rackspace US  165.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,28Serverloft Germany  94.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,35Host-Europe Germany  60 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Hetzner Germany  64 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37OVH  75.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36*Total ping time is*  10525.5 ms     




*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGI Italy  78 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Fastweb Italy  295.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  F  UP  3,82NGZ-Server Germany  62 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37K-Play Germany  55.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,38GC-Server Germany  90.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36247CS Germany  100.5 ms  0 %  17 ms  C  UP  4,33Esport-Servers Germany  91.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,35LB-Server Germany  75.25 ms  0 %  -12 ms  C  UP  4,38G-Portal Germany  78.25 ms  0 %  -2 ms  C  UP  4,36Jolt UK  97 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Multiplay UK  96 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35ServerFFS Netherlands  92 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,35GS-COM DK  102 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Clanhost Netherlands  81.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36RDSNET Romania  106.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,34Dataplex Hungary  85.25 ms  0 %  -8 ms  C  UP  4,37EA US  202.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  DOWN  4,16Valve US  227.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  E  DOWN  4,09Gameservers US  167.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,27Bigpoint Germany  70 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37*Total ping time is*  2254 ms     



*Total ping time is* *13128.75 ms*  10  18  36  20  8  10Greek servers  349.25  31,75 msInternational servers  10525.5  150,36 msGameservers  2254  118,63 ms



*Total ping time is* *13128.75 ms* *127,46 ms**Packet loss 1,29 %* 


*Test History(Last 10 results)*

*Spoiler:*





Τετάρτη 08-06-2011 and time 21:15:18-Total ping time in ms is 13128.75Τετάρτη 08-06-2011 and time 21:08:55-Total ping time in ms is 12310.75Τετάρτη 25-05-2011 and time 22:13:03-Total ping time in ms is 12717.5Δευτέρα 16-05-2011 and time 23:39:27-Total ping time in ms is 12334Δευτέρα 16-05-2011 and time 23:29:42-Total ping time in ms is 12339.25Δευτέρα 16-05-2011 and time 23:09:13-Total ping time in ms is 12219Δευτέρα 16-05-2011 and time 23:03:14-Total ping time in ms is 12407.75Πέμπτη 12-05-2011 and time 23:39:05-Total ping time in ms is 12195.5Δευτέρα 09-05-2011 and time 23:06:21-Total ping time in ms is 12379.5Τρίτη 03-05-2011 and time 21:51:36-Total ping time in ms is 12442.25





μικρή επιβάρυνση βάζει

........Auto merged post: nnn πρόσθεσε 0 λεπτά και 44 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

bug detected  :Razz:

----------


## andreyas

*To bugaki εσπασε τα κοντερ* 
*ISP FORTHnet SA - IP  xxxxx - 193.92.240.16:: - BBRAS 194.219.231.83 - Network  <input type=submit value=Execute></form><br />Displaying BGP table in its entirety puts too much load on the route collector.<br> Please specify a network or an IP address in the argument field.<br><br><i>Multi-Router Looking Glass<br>* *Network Advertised via * Test date and time is Πέμπτη 09-06-2011 and time 11:45:28 - script ver 1.1 p download*Microsoft Windows XP Professional   - 2 Threads(2 CPUs), List by Someonefromhell, v0.67* *        DNS Server: 193.92.3.11 resolve in 34.0582 ms - NIC Intel(R) PRO/1000 PL Network Connection - Packet Scheduler Miniport 0 Mbps**Time to fetch webpage 1,28 seconds - Upload speed:  353.00 kb/s - Interleaved* 
prepend info

*Spoiler:*





 no prepending




Ping results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





*MOS (mean opinion score), is scaled from 5=best to 1=worst*
*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  29.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,39Wind  29.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,39On Telecoms  30 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,39Vivodi  30 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,39Forthnet  29.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,39OTE  29.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,39Netone  29.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,39NTUA@GRNET  29.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  A  DOWN  4,39Vodafone  126.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,33Orange Business Hellas  146.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,32Verizon Hellas  138.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,32Cyta Hellas  29.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,39*Total ping time is*  677.75 ms     




*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





DE-CIX  94.5 ms  0 %  57 ms  C  UP  4,14AMS-IX  108 ms  0 %  34 ms  C  UP  4,25LINX  98 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,35NL-IX  104 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,35RIPN@MSK-IX  146 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,32ESPANIX  119.25 ms  0 %  3 ms  C  DOWN  4,33MIX  69.25 ms  25 %   27 ms  B  DOWN  1,50PANAP  93.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  UP  4,35Akamai  29.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,39Cachefly  81.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36Google CDN  28.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,39Yahoo US  170.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,26AT&T US  189.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,20Global Crossing US  182.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,23Level 3 US  53.5 ms  75 %   0 ms  B  DOWN  1,00Telia US  175.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,25Qwest US  202.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  UP  4,16Tata Communications US  221.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  DOWN  4,09Verizon US  170.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  DOWN  4,27Savvis US  201.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  UP  4,17America Online Transit Data Network US  168.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,26Cogent Communications US  184.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  DOWN  4,21Hurricane Electric US  247 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  UP  4,00AboveNet US  235.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  DOWN  4,05XO Communications US  233.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  DOWN  4,06Sprint Nextel US  179 ms  0 %  -55 ms  D  UP  4,37Allstream US  187.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,21TW Telecom US  218.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  DOWN  4,10Deutche Telecom Germany  104.25 ms  0 %  -6 ms  C  UP  4,35Global Crossing Germany  92 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Cogent Germany  101 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  UP  4,35Telia Germany  93.5 ms  0 %  -21 ms  C  UP  4,38Level 3 Germany  88.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Tata Communications Germany  80.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Savvis Germany  86.5 ms  0 %  3 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Cable&Wireless Germany  103.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,35PCCW Germany  80 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36NTT Communications UK  97.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,35America Online Transit Data Network UK  97 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Tinet UK  93.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35GEANT UK  108.75 ms  0 %  10 ms  C  DOWN  4,33British Telecom UK  96.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Hurricane Electric UK  102.5 ms  0 %  10 ms  C  DOWN  4,34Tinet Netherlands  88.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36AboveNet Netherlands  92.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Wanadoo Netherlands  89 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  DOWN  4,35GEANT Netherlands  100.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Opentransit France  90.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Sprint Nextel France  91.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Seabone Italy  64.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Infostrada Italy  102.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Telstra Australia  483 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  DOWN  2,89Optus Australia  505.5 ms  0 %  43 ms  F  UP  2,32NTT Communicatons Japan  353.75 ms  0 %  10 ms  F  DOWN  3,44IDC Japan  367.5 ms  0 %  3 ms  F  UP  3,45Verizon Chech  89.75 ms  0 %  -3 ms  C  DOWN  4,36ChinaNet China  430.25 ms  0 %  3 ms  F  DOWN  3,13PCCW Hong Kong  338.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  F  UP  3,62Pacnet Signapore  478.5 ms  0 %  701 ms  F  DOWN  1,00Isnet South Africa  294.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  F  UP  3,82Maxnet New Zealand  373.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  DOWN  3,44Bell Canada  240.75 ms  0 %  4 ms  E  DOWN  4,00Leaseweb Netherlands  88.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36The Planet US  216.5 ms  0 %  9 ms  E  UP  4,05Softlayer US  205.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  DOWN  4,15Dreamhost US  276.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  UP  3,88Rackspace US  180.25 ms  0 %  -22 ms  D  UP  4,33Serverloft Germany  84.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Host-Europe Germany  83.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Hetzner Germany  86 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36OVH  90 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,35*Total ping time is*  11603.25 ms     




*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGI Italy  94 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,35Fastweb Italy  71.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37NGZ-Server Germany  86.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36K-Play Germany  83.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36GC-Server Germany  93.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  DOWN  4,35247CS Germany  83.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Esport-Servers Germany  81.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36LB-Server Germany  87.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36G-Portal Germany  97.5 ms  0 %  -46 ms  C  UP  4,40Jolt UK  96 ms  0 %  7 ms  C  DOWN  4,34Multiplay UK  96.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,35ServerFFS Netherlands  89.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  DOWN  4,35GS-COM DK  99.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Clanhost Netherlands  92.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,35RDSNET Romania  114.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,34Dataplex Hungary  99.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,35EA US  211.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  DOWN  4,13Valve US  245 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  DOWN  4,01Gameservers US  169.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  UP  4,25Bigpoint Germany  84.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36*Total ping time is*  2177.75 ms     



*Total ping time is* *14458.75 ms*  11  4  51  15  12  10Greek servers  677.75  61,61 msInternational servers  11603.25  165,76 msGameservers  2177.75  114,62 ms



*Total ping time is* *14458.75 ms* *140,38 ms**Packet loss 1,03 %* 


*Test History(Last 10 results)*

*Spoiler:*





Πέμπτη 09-06-2011 and time 11:45:28-Total ping time in ms is 14458.75Τετάρτη 08-06-2011 and time 13:22:50-Total ping time in ms is 14882.25Τρίτη 07-06-2011 and time 17:59:12-Total ping time in ms is 14720.25Κυριακή 05-06-2011 and time 13:09:07-Total ping time in ms is 18473.75Παρασκευή 03-06-2011 and time 13:27:17-Total ping time in ms is 18860.25Δευτέρα 30-05-2011 and time 15:45:13-Total ping time in ms is 14136Πέμπτη 26-05-2011 and time 18:08:53-Total ping time in ms is 14815.5Τετάρτη 18-05-2011 and time 16:17:54-Total ping time in ms is 14287.75Κυριακή 15-05-2011 and time 22:54:53-Total ping time in ms is 14504.25Κυριακή 15-05-2011 and time 22:40:33-Total ping time in ms is 14356.5




Speedtest results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





Test date and time is Πέμπτη 09-06-2011 and time 11:47:06Free Fr   0,00



Detailed results for multihosts(Line capacity)

*Spoiler:*





 Host list by Someonefromhellftp://ftp.free.fr/ 0.3 MB/sftp://ftp.ovh.net/ 0.2 MB/sftp://ftp.hosteurope.de/ 0.1 MB/sftp://mirror.leaseweb.com/ 0.25 MB/sftp://ftp.sunet.se/ 0.25 MB/sftp://ftp.ukc.mirrorservice.org/ 0.1 MB/sftp://ftp.uni-kl.de/ 0.2 MB/sftp://ftp.funet.fi/ 0.1 MB/sftp://ftp5.gwdg.de/ 0.3 MB/sftp://mirror.sov.uk.goscomb.net/ 0.1 MB/s



*Average speed for 14 hosts*  0,00 MB/s  0 Mbps *Line speed for 10 hosts (Line Capacity)*  1,90 MB/s  15 Mbps


*ΜΕΤΑ ΤΗΝ ΔΙΟΡΘΩΣΗ* 

*ISP FORTHnet SA - IP 193.92 xxxxx - :: - BBRAS 194.219.231.83 - Network   193.92.0.0/16* *Network Advertised via * *Tinet SpA**Level 3 Communications**TELECOM ITALIA SPARKLE S.p.A.*Test date and time is Πέμπτη 09-06-2011 and time 12:04:48 - script ver 1.1 p download*Microsoft Windows XP Professional   - 2 Threads(2 CPUs), List by Someonefromhell, v0.67* *        DNS Server: 193.92.3.11 resolve in 2.6816 ms - NIC Intel(R) PRO/1000 PL Network Connection - Packet Scheduler Miniport 0 Mbps**Time to fetch webpage 1,28 seconds - Upload speed:  352.00 kb/s - Interleaved* 
prepend info

*Spoiler:*





6881 3257 1241 1241 12413257 1241 1241 1241





Ping results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





*MOS (mean opinion score), is scaled from 5=best to 1=worst*
*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  29.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,39Wind  30 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  UP  4,39On Telecoms  29.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  A  DOWN  4,39Vivodi  29.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,39Forthnet  29.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,39OTE  29.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,39Netone  29.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,39NTUA@GRNET  29.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,39Vodafone  125 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,33Orange Business Hellas  146 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  DOWN  4,32Verizon Hellas  139.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,32Cyta Hellas  29.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  A  DOWN  4,39*Total ping time is*  675.25 ms     




*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





DE-CIX  81.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36AMS-IX  99.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,35LINX  100.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35NL-IX  101 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,35RIPN@MSK-IX  146 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,32ESPANIX  118.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,34MIX  92.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,36PANAP  94 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,35Akamai  28.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,39Cachefly  81.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36Google CDN  29 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  UP  4,39Yahoo US  169.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,27AT&T US  188.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  DOWN  4,20Global Crossing US  190.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,20Level 3 US  53.75 ms  75 %   0 ms  B  UP  1,00Telia US  177.25 ms  0 %  10 ms  D  UP  4,18Qwest US  202 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  DOWN  4,17Tata Communications US  221 ms  0 %  -1 ms  E  DOWN  4,11Verizon US  170.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,26Savvis US  201.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  UP  4,17America Online Transit Data Network US  168.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  DOWN  4,26Cogent Communications US  185.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,22Hurricane Electric US  247.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  UP  4,00AboveNet US  235 ms  0 %  2 ms  E  DOWN  4,04XO Communications US  233.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  UP  4,05Sprint Nextel US  168.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,26Allstream US  187.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,21TW Telecom US  218.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  DOWN  4,10Deutche Telecom Germany  98.25 ms  0 %  14 ms  C  DOWN  4,33Global Crossing Germany  99.75 ms  0 %  22 ms  C  UP  4,32Cogent Germany  97.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Telia Germany  90.75 ms  0 %  6 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Level 3 Germany  88 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Tata Communications Germany  80 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Savvis Germany  82.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Cable&Wireless Germany  103.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  DOWN  4,35PCCW Germany  78.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36NTT Communications UK  99.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,35America Online Transit Data Network UK  97.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,35Tinet UK  93.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35GEANT UK  106.5 ms  0 %  8 ms  C  DOWN  4,34British Telecom UK  97 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,35Hurricane Electric UK  100 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Tinet Netherlands  87.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36AboveNet Netherlands  92.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Wanadoo Netherlands  91 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36GEANT Netherlands  110.5 ms  0 %  -30 ms  C  UP  4,38Opentransit France  90.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Sprint Nextel France  91.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,35Seabone Italy  63 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Infostrada Italy  106.25 ms  0 %  -15 ms  C  UP  4,36Telstra Australia  478.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  DOWN  2,91Optus Australia  483.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  F  DOWN  2,89NTT Communicatons Japan  354.25 ms  0 %  9 ms  F  UP  3,45IDC Japan  369 ms  0 %  3 ms  F  UP  3,44Verizon Chech  88.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36ChinaNet China  427 ms  0 %  -2 ms  F  DOWN  3,20PCCW Hong Kong  340.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  UP  3,60Pacnet Signapore  469 ms  0 %  245 ms  F  DOWN  1,02Isnet South Africa  295 ms  0 %  -1 ms  F  UP  3,82Maxnet New Zealand  370.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  DOWN  3,46Bell Canada  238.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  DOWN  4,03Leaseweb Netherlands  87.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  DOWN  4,35The Planet US  208.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  DOWN  4,14Softlayer US  205.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  E  DOWN  4,16Dreamhost US  287.25 ms  0 %  -5 ms  F  UP  3,88Rackspace US  174.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,25Serverloft Germany  83.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Host-Europe Germany  84 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36Hetzner Germany  85.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  DOWN  4,36OVH  90.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36*Total ping time is*  11560.5 ms     




*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGI Italy  94.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,35Fastweb Italy  53.75 ms  25 %   0 ms  B  DOWN  1,57NGZ-Server Germany  86 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36K-Play Germany  83 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36GC-Server Germany  92.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,35247CS Germany  84 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36Esport-Servers Germany  81 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36LB-Server Germany  87 ms  0 %  -4 ms  C  DOWN  4,36G-Portal Germany  82 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Jolt UK  95 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Multiplay UK  97 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35ServerFFS Netherlands  89.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36GS-COM DK  99 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Clanhost Netherlands  93.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  UP  4,35RDSNET Romania  114.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,34Dataplex Hungary  100 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,35EA US  211.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  E  DOWN  4,12Valve US  244.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  E  DOWN  4,00Gameservers US  169.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,27Bigpoint Germany  84.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36*Total ping time is*  2142.25 ms     



*Total ping time is* *14378 ms*  11  3  53  14  12  10Greek servers  675.25  61,39 msInternational servers  11560.5  165,15 msGameservers  2142.25  112,75 ms



*Total ping time is* *14378 ms* *139,59 ms**Packet loss 1,03 %* 


*Test History(Last 10 results)*

*Spoiler:*





Πέμπτη 09-06-2011 and time 12:04:48-Total ping time in ms is 14378Πέμπτη 09-06-2011 and time 11:45:28-Total ping time in ms is 14458.75Τετάρτη 08-06-2011 and time 13:22:50-Total ping time in ms is 14882.25Τρίτη 07-06-2011 and time 17:59:12-Total ping time in ms is 14720.25Κυριακή 05-06-2011 and time 13:09:07-Total ping time in ms is 18473.75Παρασκευή 03-06-2011 and time 13:27:17-Total ping time in ms is 18860.25Δευτέρα 30-05-2011 and time 15:45:13-Total ping time in ms is 14136Πέμπτη 26-05-2011 and time 18:08:53-Total ping time in ms is 14815.5Τετάρτη 18-05-2011 and time 16:17:54-Total ping time in ms is 14287.75Κυριακή 15-05-2011 and time 22:54:53-Total ping time in ms is 14504.25




Speedtest results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





Test date and time is Πέμπτη 09-06-2011 and time 12:06:21Free Fr   0,92Mirrorservice   0,41Apple   2,12Nvidia   2,04Microsoft   1,23LeaseWeb   0,71ServerBoost   1,41ThinkBroadband   1,44Cachefly   1,65Ovh   1,15UoCrete   1,83Forthnet   1,77Otenet   1,46RootBSD   0,80



Detailed results for multihosts(Line capacity)

*Spoiler:*





 Host list by Someonefromhellftp://ftp.free.fr/ 0.35 MB/sftp://ftp.ovh.net/ 0.15 MB/sftp://ftp.hosteurope.de/ 0.1 MB/sftp://mirror.leaseweb.com/ 0.1 MB/sftp://ftp.sunet.se/ 0.55 MB/sftp://ftp.ukc.mirrorservice.org/ 0.2 MB/sftp://ftp.uni-kl.de/ 0.1 MB/sftp://ftp.funet.fi/ 0.1 MB/sftp://ftp5.gwdg.de/ 0.2 MB/sftp://mirror.sov.uk.goscomb.net/ 0.1 MB/s



*Average speed for 14 hosts*  1,35 MB/s  11 Mbps *Line speed for 10 hosts (Line Capacity)*  1,95 MB/s  16 Mbps

----------


## nnn

*ISP Tellas S.A. - IP 109.24 xxxxx - :: - BBRAS 62.169.255.44 - Network   109.242.0.0/16* *Network Advertised via * *TELECOM ITALIA SPARKLE S.p.A.*Test date and time is Πέμπτη 06-10-2011 and time 15:19:43 - script ver 1.1 q download*Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium    - 2 Threads(2 CPUs), List by Someonefromhell, v0.67* *   DNS Server: 62.169.194.47 resolve in 13.8837 ms - NIC 11b/g/n  Wireless LAN Mini-PCI Express Adapter II 300 Mbps**Time to fetch webpage 1,13 seconds - Upload speed:  844.00 kb/s - Fast Path* 
prepend info

*Spoiler:*





 no prepending




Ping results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





*MOS (mean opinion score), is scaled from 5=best to 1=worst*
*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  7.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Wind  6.75 ms  0 %  3 ms  A  DOWN  4,40On Telecoms  8.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  A  UP  4,40Vivodi  7.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Forthnet  5.25 ms  25 %   0 ms  A  DOWN  1,62OTE  7 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Netone  8.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,40NTUA@GRNET  7 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Vodafone  7 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Orange Business Hellas  8.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,40Verizon Hellas  120.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,34Cyta Hellas  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00*Total ping time is*  193.75 ms     




*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





DE-CIX  85.75 ms  0 %  41 ms  C  UP  4,27AMS-IX  67.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37LINX  66 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37NL-IX  72 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37RIPN@MSK-IX  109 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,34ESPANIX  99.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,35MIX  48.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,38PANAP  66 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Akamai  7.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  A  UP  4,40Cachefly  63.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Google CDN  43.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,38Yahoo US  140.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  DOWN  4,33AT&T US  167.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,27Global Crossing US  169 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,27Level 3 US  180 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,24Telia US  193 ms  0 %  -40 ms  D  UP  4,34Qwest US  167 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,27Tata Communications US  180.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,24Verizon US  142.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,32Savvis US  167 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,27America Online Transit Data Network US  175.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,25Cogent Communications US  178.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  DOWN  4,25Hurricane Electric US  212 ms  0 %  2 ms  E  UP  4,12AboveNet US  219.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  UP  4,11XO Communications US  213.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  DOWN  4,12Sprint Nextel US  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00Allstream US  230.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  E  UP  4,07TW Telecom US  211 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  UP  4,14Deutche Telecom Germany  72.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,36Global Crossing Germany  65.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37Cogent Germany  54 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Telia Germany  58.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Level 3 Germany  67.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Tata Communications Germany  68.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37Savvis Germany  80.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36Cable&Wireless Germany  65.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37PCCW Germany  205.5 ms  0 %  248 ms  E  UP  1,78NTT Communications UK  65.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37America Online Transit Data Network UK  93.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,35Tinet UK  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00GEANT UK  165.5 ms  0 %  198 ms  D  UP  2,47British Telecom UK  74.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,36Hurricane Electric UK  91.75 ms  0 %  -47 ms  C  UP  4,41Tinet Netherlands  94.25 ms  0 %  -6 ms  C  UP  4,36AboveNet Netherlands  106.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,34Wanadoo Netherlands  70.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37GEANT Netherlands  87 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Opentransit France  82.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Sprint Nextel France  70 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Seabone Italy  42 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  UP  4,38Infostrada Italy  37.75 ms  0 %  -3 ms  B  DOWN  4,39Telstra Australia  379.25 ms  0 %  5 ms  F  UP  3,37Optus Australia  379.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  UP  3,42NTT Communicatons Japan  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00IDC Japan  332.75 ms  0 %  8 ms  F  DOWN  3,57Verizon Chech  85.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36ChinaNet China  407.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  UP  3,28PCCW Hong Kong  312.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  DOWN  3,73Pacnet Signapore  298.25 ms  0 %  -13 ms  F  DOWN  3,90Isnet South Africa  286.5 ms  0 %  14 ms  F  UP  3,72Maxnet New Zealand  383.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  F  UP  3,41Bell Canada  181 ms  0 %  -4 ms  D  UP  4,26Leaseweb Netherlands  80.5 ms  0 %  23 ms  C  DOWN  4,33The Planet US  193.5 ms  0 %  -10 ms  D  DOWN  4,25Softlayer US  206 ms  0 %  5 ms  E  UP  4,12Dreamhost US  220.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  DOWN  4,10Rackspace US  141.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,32Serverloft Germany  80 ms  0 %  -3 ms  C  UP  4,37Host-Europe Germany  63.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Hetzner Germany  60 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37OVH  87.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36*Total ping time is*  9672 ms     




*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGI Italy  81.25 ms  0 %  -2 ms  C  UP  4,36Fastweb Italy  52.25 ms  0 %  -17 ms  B  UP  4,40NGZ-Server Germany  71.25 ms  0 %  11 ms  B  DOWN  4,35K-Play Germany  88.25 ms  0 %  -7 ms  C  UP  4,36GC-Server Germany  86.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,36247CS Germany  65.75 ms  0 %  12 ms  B  DOWN  4,36Esport-Servers Germany  73 ms  0 %  11 ms  B  DOWN  4,35LB-Server Germany  73 ms  0 %  -2 ms  B  DOWN  4,37G-Portal Germany  88.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Jolt UK  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00Multiplay UK  78.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36ServerFFS Netherlands  84.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,36GS-COM DK  75.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  C  DOWN  4,37Clanhost Netherlands  72 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37RDSNET Romania  110 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  UP  4,34Dataplex Hungary  63.25 ms  25 %   -44 ms  B  DOWN  1,65EA US  227.75 ms  0 %  103 ms  E  UP  3,14Valve US  220.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  DOWN  4,10Gameservers US  153.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  DOWN  4,32Bigpoint Germany  57.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37*Total ping time is*  1822.5 ms     



*Total ping time is* *11688.25 ms*  11  30  23  16  10  8Greek servers  193.75  17,61 msInternational servers  9672  138,17 msGameservers  1822.5  95,92 ms



*Total ping time is* *11688.25 ms* *113,48 ms**Packet loss 5,67 %* 


*Test History(Last 10 results)*

*Spoiler:*





Πέμπτη 06-10-2011 and time 15:19:43-Total ping time in ms is 11688.25Δευτέρα 03-10-2011 and time 01:11:50-Total ping time in ms is 11468.25Κυριακή 02-10-2011 and time 01:39:57-Total ping time in ms is 11350.75Δευτέρα 26-09-2011 and time 21:18:20-Total ping time in ms is 11996.75Κυριακή 18-09-2011 and time 23:22:17-Total ping time in ms is 11812.25Πέμπτη 08-09-2011 and time 22:04:07-Total ping time in ms is 11639.75Πέμπτη 08-09-2011 and time 21:56:45-Total ping time in ms is 12045.75Πέμπτη 08-09-2011 and time 21:49:47-Total ping time in ms is 11326.75Πέμπτη 08-09-2011 and time 21:39:40-Total ping time in ms is 11591.25Πέμπτη 08-09-2011 and time 21:30:27-Total ping time in ms is 11802.5




Speedtest results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





Test date and time is Πέμπτη 06-10-2011 and time 15:21:25Free Fr   1,40Mirrorservice   0,17Apple   2,38Nvidia   1,77Microsoft   1,19LeaseWeb   1,13ServerBoost   0,00ThinkBroadband   0,53Cachefly   1,92Ovh   1,35UoCrete   2,27Forthnet   1,97Otenet   2,38RootBSD   0,52



Detailed results for multihosts(Line capacity)

*Spoiler:*





 Host list by Someonefromhellftp://ftp.free.fr/ 0.35 MB/sftp://ftp.ovh.net/ 0.15 MB/sftp://ftp.hosteurope.de/ 0.15 MB/sftp://mirror.leaseweb.com/ 0.2 MB/sftp://ftp.sunet.se/ 0.35 MB/sftp://ftp.ukc.mirrorservice.org/ 0.1 MB/sftp://ftp.uni-kl.de/ 0.25 MB/sftp://ftp.funet.fi/ 0.15 MB/sftp://ftp5.gwdg.de/ 0.2 MB/sftp://mirror.sov.uk.goscomb.net/ 0.15 MB/s



*Average speed for 14 hosts*  1,36 MB/s  11 Mbps *Line speed for 10 hosts (Line Capacity)*  2,05 MB/s  16 Mbps

----------


## andreyas

:Thinking: 

*ISP FORTHnet SA - IP 77.49. xxxxx - :: - BBRAS 213.16.246.10 - Network   77.49.0.0/16* *Network Advertised via * *Tinet SpA**Level 3 Communications**TELECOM ITALIA SPARKLE S.p.A.*Test date and time is Παρασκευή 07-10-2011 and time 14:30:54 - script ver 1.1 q download*Microsoft Windows XP Professional   - 2 Threads(2 CPUs), List by Someonefromhell, v0.67* *        DNS Server: 193.92.3.11 resolve in 15.6726 ms - NIC Intel(R) PRO/1000 PL Network Connection - Packet Scheduler Miniport 0 Mbps**Time to fetch webpage 1,56 seconds - Upload speed:  295.00 kb/s - Interleaved* 
prepend info

*Spoiler:*





6881 3257 1241 1241 12413257 1241 1241 1241





Ping results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





*MOS (mean opinion score), is scaled from 5=best to 1=worst*
*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  30.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,39Wind  30.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,39On Telecoms  30.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,39Vivodi  30 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,39Forthnet  29.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,39OTE  29.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  A  DOWN  4,39Netone  56.25 ms  25 %   1 ms  B  DOWN  1,57NTUA@GRNET  29.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  A  DOWN  4,39Vodafone  129.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,33Orange Business Hellas  167.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,27Verizon Hellas  153.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  UP  4,30Cyta Hellas  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00*Total ping time is*  717.25 ms     




*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





DE-CIX  69.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  DOWN  4,37AMS-IX  94.25 ms  0 %  -30 ms  C  UP  4,39LINX  93 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,35NL-IX  94.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,35RIPN@MSK-IX  138 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,33ESPANIX  118.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  DOWN  4,34MIX  91.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  DOWN  4,35PANAP  79 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Akamai  29.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,39Cachefly  69.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Google CDN  29.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,39Yahoo US  158.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,30AT&T US  187.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,21Global Crossing US  184.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,22Level 3 US  54.5 ms  75 %   0 ms  B  UP  1,00Telia US  238.25 ms  0 %  60 ms  E  UP  3,52Qwest US  200.25 ms  0 %  3 ms  E  UP  4,15Tata Communications US  220.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  E  UP  4,09Verizon US  178.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  D  UP  4,25Savvis US  228.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  UP  4,07America Online Transit Data Network US  171.75 ms  0 %  3 ms  D  UP  4,24Cogent Communications US  178.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  UP  4,23Hurricane Electric US  236.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  UP  4,04AboveNet US  242.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  UP  4,02XO Communications US  236.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  UP  4,04Sprint Nextel US  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00Allstream US  191.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,21TW Telecom US  224.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  UP  4,09Deutche Telecom Germany  96.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,35Global Crossing Germany  81.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Cogent Germany  91.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  UP  4,35Telia Germany  80.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Level 3 Germany  103.75 ms  0 %  -40 ms  C  UP  4,39Tata Communications Germany  75.5 ms  0 %  -3 ms  C  DOWN  4,37Savvis Germany  96.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Cable&Wireless Germany  93.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,35PCCW Germany  94 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,35NTT Communications UK  107.25 ms  0 %  -20 ms  C  UP  4,37America Online Transit Data Network UK  104 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,35Tinet UK  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00GEANT UK  104 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,35British Telecom UK  91 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Hurricane Electric UK  99.5 ms  0 %  5 ms  C  DOWN  4,34Tinet Netherlands  131.5 ms  0 %  -3 ms  D  UP  4,33AboveNet Netherlands  95 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,35Wanadoo Netherlands  95 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,35GEANT Netherlands  95.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Opentransit France  120.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,34Sprint Nextel France  90.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,36Seabone Italy  64 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Infostrada Italy  106 ms  0 %  30 ms  C  UP  4,28Telstra Australia  402.5 ms  0 %  -7 ms  F  UP  3,37Optus Australia  401.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  DOWN  3,30NTT Communicatons Japan  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00IDC Japan  347 ms  0 %  32 ms  F  DOWN  3,26Verizon Chech  88.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  DOWN  4,35ChinaNet China  422.75 ms  0 %  9 ms  F  UP  3,11PCCW Hong Kong  333.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  UP  3,63Pacnet Signapore  427.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  F  DOWN  3,15Isnet South Africa  280.75 ms  0 %  10 ms  F  DOWN  3,78Maxnet New Zealand  377.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  UP  3,42Bell Canada  237.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  DOWN  4,03Leaseweb Netherlands  78 ms  0 %  4 ms  C  UP  4,36The Planet US  208.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  E  DOWN  4,15Softlayer US  210.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  E  DOWN  4,14Dreamhost US  238.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  E  DOWN  4,02Rackspace US  177.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  DOWN  4,23Serverloft Germany  72.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,36Host-Europe Germany  74 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,36Hetzner Germany  74.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,36OVH  78.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36*Total ping time is*  10689.25 ms     




*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGI Italy  98.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Fastweb Italy  76.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36NGZ-Server Germany  75.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,37K-Play Germany  72.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37GC-Server Germany  83 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36247CS Germany  72 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Esport-Servers Germany  70.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37LB-Server Germany  76 ms  0 %  5 ms  C  DOWN  4,36G-Portal Germany  70.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Jolt UK  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00Multiplay UK  85.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,36ServerFFS Netherlands  86.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36GS-COM DK  88.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Clanhost Netherlands  96.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,35RDSNET Romania  128.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,33Dataplex Hungary  104 ms  0 %  20 ms  C  UP  4,32EA US  204.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  UP  4,15Valve US  252.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  UP  3,98Gameservers US  167.25 ms  0 %  4 ms  D  DOWN  4,25Bigpoint Germany  81.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36*Total ping time is*  1990 ms     



*Total ping time is* *13396.5 ms*  6  15  40  15  13  9Greek servers  717.25  65,20 msInternational servers  10689.25  152,70 msGameservers  1990  104,74 ms



*Total ping time is* *13396.5 ms* *130,06 ms**Packet loss 6,18 %* 


*Test History(Last 10 results)*

*Spoiler:*





Παρασκευή 07-10-2011 and time 14:30:54-Total ping time in ms is 13396.5Κυριακή 02-10-2011 and time 13:39:44-Total ping time in ms is 13077.5Σάββατο 01-10-2011 and time 19:00:49-Total ping time in ms is 12883Παρασκευή 30-09-2011 and time 17:23:26-Total ping time in ms is 13553.75Πέμπτη 29-09-2011 and time 19:44:19-Total ping time in ms is 13809.25Τετάρτη 28-09-2011 and time 09:57:45-Total ping time in ms is 14126.75Τρίτη 27-09-2011 and time 12:47:39-Total ping time in ms is 13509Τρίτη 16-08-2011 and time 13:57:20-Total ping time in ms is 14006.25Πέμπτη 28-07-2011 and time 22:45:16-Total ping time in ms is 13676.25Παρασκευή 22-07-2011 and time 13:21:43-Total ping time in ms is 13807.75




Speedtest results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





Test date and time is Παρασκευή 07-10-2011 and time 14:32:29Free Fr   0,21Mirrorservice   0,05Apple   0,10Nvidia   0,53Microsoft   1,00LeaseWeb   0,74ServerBoost   0,24ThinkBroadband   0,92Cachefly   1,35Ovh   1,43UoCrete   1,90Forthnet   1,73Otenet   1,83RootBSD   0,81



Detailed results for multihosts(Line capacity)

*Spoiler:*





 Host list by Someonefromhellftp://ftp.free.fr/ 0.1 MB/sftp://ftp.ovh.net/ 0.35 MB/sftp://ftp.hosteurope.de/ 0.2 MB/sftp://mirror.leaseweb.com/ 0.2 MB/sftp://ftp.sunet.se/ 0.2 MB/sftp://ftp.ukc.mirrorservice.org/ 0.05 MB/sftp://ftp.uni-kl.de/ 0.2 MB/sftp://ftp.funet.fi/ 0.1 MB/sftp://ftp5.gwdg.de/ 0.25 MB/sftp://mirror.sov.uk.goscomb.net/ 0.2 MB/s



*Average speed for 14 hosts*  0,92 MB/s  7 Mbps *Line speed for 10 hosts (Line Capacity)*  1,85 MB/s  15 Mbps

----------


## andreyas

:Thumb down:  Είδες η βροχή....

*ISP FORTHnet SA - IP 178.12 xxxxx - :: - BBRAS 213.16.246.13 - Network   178.128.0.0/16* *Network Advertised via * *Tinet SpA**Level 3 Communications**Global Crossing Ltd. S 50th St Phoenix, AZ  85034 800.414.5028 ncc@gblx.net**TELECOM ITALIA SPARKLE S.p.A.*Test date and time is Κυριακή 09-10-2011 and time 19:14:40 - script ver 1.1 q download*Microsoft Windows XP Professional   - 2 Threads(2 CPUs), List by Someonefromhell, v0.67* *        DNS Server: 193.92.3.11 resolve in 48.6793 ms - NIC Intel(R) PRO/1000 PL Network Connection - Packet Scheduler Miniport 0 Mbps**Time to fetch webpage 2,04 seconds - Upload speed:  285.00 kb/s - Interleaved* 
prepend info

*Spoiler:*





45896 3549 1241 12416881 3257 1241 1241 12414777 2516 6762 1241 12413549 1241 12413257 1241 1241 1241





Ping results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





*MOS (mean opinion score), is scaled from 5=best to 1=worst*
*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  31.5 ms  0 %  3 ms  B  UP  4,39Wind  24.5 ms  25 %   3 ms  A  DOWN  1,60On Telecoms  32.25 ms  0 %  6 ms  B  UP  4,38Vivodi  30.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  UP  4,39Forthnet  30 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,39OTE  30.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,39Netone  194 ms  0 %  4 ms  D  UP  4,17NTUA@GRNET  30.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,39Vodafone  169.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,26Orange Business Hellas  184 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  UP  4,21Verizon Hellas  164.75 ms  0 %  -2 ms  D  UP  4,29Cyta Hellas  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00*Total ping time is*  922.5 ms     




*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





DE-CIX  117.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,34AMS-IX  127 ms  0 %  3 ms  D  UP  4,33LINX  138.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,33NL-IX  140.25 ms  0 %  24 ms  D  UP  4,21RIPN@MSK-IX  204 ms  0 %  -7 ms  E  UP  4,20ESPANIX  164.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,29MIX  344 ms  0 %  -3 ms  F  UP  3,62PANAP  127.5 ms  0 %  -3 ms  D  UP  4,34Akamai  30.5 ms  0 %  5 ms  B  UP  4,38Cachefly  74.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  UP  4,36Google CDN  30.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,39Yahoo US  162.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  UP  4,28AT&T US  236.75 ms  0 %  5 ms  E  UP  4,01Global Crossing US  181.75 ms  0 %  3 ms  D  DOWN  4,21Level 3 US  66.25 ms  75 %   0 ms  B  UP  1,00Telia US  234.25 ms  0 %  7 ms  E  DOWN  4,00Qwest US  248.25 ms  0 %  -4 ms  E  UP  4,03Tata Communications US  300 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  UP  3,79Verizon US  221.75 ms  0 %  4 ms  E  UP  4,07Savvis US  275.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  UP  3,89America Online Transit Data Network US  222 ms  0 %  -1 ms  E  UP  4,10Cogent Communications US  181 ms  0 %  -3 ms  D  UP  4,25Hurricane Electric US  242 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  UP  4,02AboveNet US  250.5 ms  0 %  -18 ms   UP  4,12XO Communications US  284.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  F  UP  3,84Sprint Nextel US  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00Allstream US  236 ms  0 %  3 ms  E  UP  4,02TW Telecom US  270.5 ms  0 %  -4 ms  F  UP  3,94Deutche Telecom Germany  126.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  D  UP  4,34Global Crossing Germany  159.5 ms  0 %  -3 ms  D  UP  4,31Cogent Germany  95.75 ms  0 %  4 ms  C  UP  4,35Telia Germany  143.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  UP  4,32Level 3 Germany  148 ms  0 %  -7 ms  D  UP  4,33Tata Communications Germany  119.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,34Savvis Germany  156.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,30Cable&Wireless Germany  104.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,35PCCW Germany  161 ms  0 %  5 ms  D  UP  4,26NTT Communications UK  166.75 ms  0 %  53 ms  D  UP  3,90America Online Transit Data Network UK  159.75 ms  0 %  -6 ms  D  UP  4,32Tinet UK  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00GEANT UK  157 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,30British Telecom UK  92 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,36Hurricane Electric UK  123.25 ms  0 %  -5 ms  C  UP  4,34Tinet Netherlands  266.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  UP  3,92AboveNet Netherlands  101.75 ms  0 %  -7 ms  C  UP  4,36Wanadoo Netherlands  141 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,32GEANT Netherlands  152.5 ms  0 %  -4 ms  D  UP  4,32Opentransit France  246.75 ms  0 %  206 ms  E  UP  1,98Sprint Nextel France  121.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,34Seabone Italy  70 ms  0 %  -2 ms  B  UP  4,37Infostrada Italy  114.25 ms  0 %  29 ms  C  UP  4,26Telstra Australia  448.5 ms  0 %  8 ms  F  UP  2,98Optus Australia  443.25 ms  0 %  -2 ms  F  UP  3,11NTT Communicatons Japan  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00IDC Japan  396.25 ms  0 %  7 ms  F  UP  3,26Verizon Chech  138.75 ms  0 %  -6 ms  D  UP  4,33ChinaNet China  307.5 ms  25 %   -10 ms  F  DOWN  1,08PCCW Hong Kong  321 ms  25 %   -5 ms  F  DOWN  1,04Pacnet Signapore  476 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  UP  2,92Isnet South Africa  358 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  UP  3,51Maxnet New Zealand  374.25 ms  0 %  3 ms  F  DOWN  3,41Bell Canada  250 ms  0 %  -8 ms  E  UP  4,05Leaseweb Netherlands  85 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36The Planet US  265.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  F  UP  3,92Softlayer US  260 ms  0 %  7 ms  F  UP  3,90Dreamhost US  231.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  DOWN  4,06Rackspace US  228.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  E  UP  4,08Serverloft Germany  128.5 ms  0 %  5 ms  D  UP  4,33Host-Europe Germany  129.5 ms  0 %  3 ms  D  UP  4,33Hetzner Germany  78.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36OVH  89.75 ms  0 %  4 ms  C  UP  4,35*Total ping time is*  13249 ms     




*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGI Italy  146.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  D  UP  4,32Fastweb Italy  137.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,33NGZ-Server Germany  133.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,33K-Play Germany  131 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  UP  4,33GC-Server Germany  142 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,32247CS Germany  128.25 ms  0 %  3 ms  D  UP  4,33Esport-Servers Germany  125.25 ms  0 %  -3 ms  D  UP  4,34LB-Server Germany  139.75 ms  0 %  -6 ms  D  UP  4,33G-Portal Germany  128.5 ms  0 %  4 ms  D  UP  4,33Jolt UK  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00Multiplay UK  95.25 ms  0 %  10 ms  C  UP  4,34ServerFFS Netherlands  165.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  UP  4,27GS-COM DK  159.5 ms  0 %  6 ms  D  UP  4,26Clanhost Netherlands  142.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,32RDSNET Romania  126.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  DOWN  4,33Dataplex Hungary  151 ms  0 %  -2 ms  D  UP  4,32EA US  259.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  UP  3,96Valve US  292.5 ms  0 %  11 ms  F  UP  3,72Gameservers US  168.5 ms  0 %  5 ms  D  UP  4,24Bigpoint Germany  130.75 ms  0 %  -4 ms  D  UP  4,34*Total ping time is*  2903 ms     



*Total ping time is* *17074.5 ms*  2  10  13  42  12  18Greek servers  922.5  83,86 msInternational servers  13249  189,27 msGameservers  2903  152,79 ms



*Total ping time is* *17074.5 ms* *165,77 ms**Packet loss 6,70 %* 


*Test History(Last 10 results)*

*Spoiler:*





Κυριακή 09-10-2011 and time 19:14:40-Total ping time in ms is 17074.5Παρασκευή 07-10-2011 and time 14:30:54-Total ping time in ms is 13396.5Κυριακή 02-10-2011 and time 13:39:44-Total ping time in ms is 13077.5Σάββατο 01-10-2011 and time 19:00:49-Total ping time in ms is 12883Παρασκευή 30-09-2011 and time 17:23:26-Total ping time in ms is 13553.75Πέμπτη 29-09-2011 and time 19:44:19-Total ping time in ms is 13809.25Τετάρτη 28-09-2011 and time 09:57:45-Total ping time in ms is 14126.75Τρίτη 27-09-2011 and time 12:47:39-Total ping time in ms is 13509Τρίτη 16-08-2011 and time 13:57:20-Total ping time in ms is 14006.25Πέμπτη 28-07-2011 and time 22:45:16-Total ping time in ms is 13676.25




Speedtest results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





Test date and time is Κυριακή 09-10-2011 and time 19:16:10Free Fr   1,41Mirrorservice   0,37Apple   0,06Nvidia   0,11Microsoft   1,97LeaseWeb   0,01ServerBoost   0,56ThinkBroadband   0,89Cachefly   0,86Ovh   0,34UoCrete   1,56Forthnet   1,50Otenet   1,54RootBSD   0,63



Detailed results for multihosts(Line capacity)

*Spoiler:*





 Host list by Someonefromhellftp://ftp.free.fr/ 0.25 MB/sftp://ftp.ovh.net/ 0.2 MB/sftp://ftp.hosteurope.de/ 0.1 MB/sftp://mirror.leaseweb.com/ 0.1 MB/sftp://ftp.sunet.se/ 0.05 MB/sftp://ftp.ukc.mirrorservice.org/ 0.25 MB/sftp://ftp.uni-kl.de/ 0.1 MB/sftp://ftp.funet.fi/ 0.05 MB/sftp://ftp5.gwdg.de/ 0.25 MB/sftp://mirror.sov.uk.goscomb.net/ 0.2 MB/s



*Average speed for 14 hosts*  0,84 MB/s  7 Mbps *Line speed for 10 hosts (Line Capacity)*  1,55 MB/s  12 Mbps

----------


## nnn

*ISP Tellas S.A. - IP 109.24 xxxxx - :: - BBRAS 62.169.255.44 - Network   109.242.0.0/16* *Network Advertised via * *TELECOM ITALIA SPARKLE S.p.A.*Test date and time is Δευτέρα 10-10-2011 and time 22:29:14 - script ver 1.1 q download*Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium    - 2 Threads(2 CPUs), List by Someonefromhell, v0.67* *   DNS Server: 62.169.194.47 resolve in 19.3825 ms - NIC 11b/g/n  Wireless LAN Mini-PCI Express Adapter II 300 Mbps**Time to fetch webpage 1,91 seconds - Upload speed:  830.00 kb/s - Fast Path* 
prepend info

*Spoiler:*





 no prepending




Ping results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





*MOS (mean opinion score), is scaled from 5=best to 1=worst*
*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  9 ms  0 %  4 ms  A  UP  4,40Wind  7 ms  0 %  3 ms  A  UP  4,40On Telecoms  8 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Vivodi  7.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Forthnet  5.25 ms  25 %   0 ms  A  DOWN  1,62OTE  7 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Netone  8 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40NTUA@GRNET  7 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Vodafone  7.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,40Orange Business Hellas  7.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Verizon Hellas  123 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,34Cyta Hellas  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00*Total ping time is*  197.25 ms     




*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





DE-CIX  57.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,38AMS-IX  91.25 ms  0 %  16 ms  C  UP  4,34LINX  66 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37NL-IX  90.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36RIPN@MSK-IX  106.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,34ESPANIX  84.75 ms  0 %  3 ms  C  DOWN  4,36MIX  43.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38PANAP  73.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,36Akamai  7 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Cachefly  53 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Google CDN  6.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Yahoo US  143.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,32AT&T US  161.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,28Global Crossing US  170 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,26Level 3 US  196.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,18Telia US  172.5 ms  0 %  -11 ms  D  DOWN  4,18Qwest US  171.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,27Tata Communications US  210 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  UP  4,13Verizon US  141 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,32Savvis US  180.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,23America Online Transit Data Network US  160 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,29Cogent Communications US  150.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,29Hurricane Electric US  228.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  E  UP  4,06AboveNet US  214.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  E  DOWN  4,13XO Communications US  215 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  UP  4,12Sprint Nextel US  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00Allstream US  240.25 ms  0 %  160 ms  E  UP  2,48TW Telecom US  244 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  UP  4,01Deutche Telecom Germany  66 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Global Crossing Germany  70.25 ms  0 %  32 ms  B  UP  4,33Cogent Germany  53.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Telia Germany  68 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Level 3 Germany  105.25 ms  0 %  3 ms  C  UP  4,34Tata Communications Germany  67 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Savvis Germany  68.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Cable&Wireless Germany  67 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37PCCW Germany  51.5 ms  0 %  6 ms  B  DOWN  4,37NTT Communications UK  67.75 ms  0 %  -5 ms  B  UP  4,37America Online Transit Data Network UK  82 ms  0 %  -9 ms  C  DOWN  4,37Tinet UK  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00GEANT UK  149.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  DOWN  4,31British Telecom UK  68.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Hurricane Electric UK  111.5 ms  0 %  -32 ms  C  UP  4,38Tinet Netherlands  111.75 ms  0 %  4 ms  C  UP  4,34AboveNet Netherlands  80.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Wanadoo Netherlands  80.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36GEANT Netherlands  90.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36Opentransit France  68.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Sprint Nextel France  69 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Seabone Italy  40 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Infostrada Italy  37.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,39Telstra Australia  367.75 ms  0 %  3 ms  F  DOWN  3,44Optus Australia  370 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  DOWN  3,46NTT Communicatons Japan  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00IDC Japan  318.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  DOWN  3,70Verizon Chech  72.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,36ChinaNet China  348.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  F  DOWN  3,58PCCW Hong Kong  308.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  DOWN  3,75Pacnet Signapore  291.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  DOWN  3,82Isnet South Africa  279.5 ms  0 %  3 ms  F  DOWN  3,85Maxnet New Zealand  277.5 ms  25 %   -21 ms  F  DOWN  1,20Bell Canada  170.5 ms  0 %  -31 ms  D  DOWN  4,34Leaseweb Netherlands  76 ms  0 %  14 ms  C  DOWN  4,35The Planet US  205 ms  0 %  15 ms  E  UP  4,05Softlayer US  179 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,24Dreamhost US  232 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  UP  4,06Rackspace US  141.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  D  UP  4,33Serverloft Germany  82.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36Host-Europe Germany  73.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Hetzner Germany  128.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,33OVH  110.75 ms  0 %  5 ms  C  UP  4,34*Total ping time is*  9388.25 ms     




*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGI Italy  86.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36Fastweb Italy  71 ms  0 %  -2 ms  B  UP  4,37NGZ-Server Germany  94 ms  0 %  5 ms  C  UP  4,35K-Play Germany  99.25 ms  0 %  -3 ms  C  UP  4,35GC-Server Germany  90.25 ms  0 %  15 ms  C  UP  4,34247CS Germany  56.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Esport-Servers Germany  68 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37LB-Server Germany  71 ms  0 %  -3 ms  B  DOWN  4,37G-Portal Germany  73.5 ms  0 %  13 ms  B  DOWN  4,35Jolt UK  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00Multiplay UK  76.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36ServerFFS Netherlands  73 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37GS-COM DK  77 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36Clanhost Netherlands  112.75 ms  0 %  6 ms  C  UP  4,33RDSNET Romania  96.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Dataplex Hungary  78.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36EA US  205 ms  0 %  -3 ms  E  DOWN  4,18Valve US  222.5 ms  0 %  -6 ms  E  UP  4,14Gameservers US  161.75 ms  0 %  -15 ms  D  UP  4,33Bigpoint Germany  76.25 ms  0 %  -14 ms  C  UP  4,38*Total ping time is*  1890.5 ms     



*Total ping time is* *11476 ms*  12  27  25  16  10  8Greek servers  197.25  17,93 msInternational servers  9388.25  134,12 msGameservers  1890.5  99,50 ms



*Total ping time is* *11476 ms* *111,42 ms**Packet loss 5,67 %* 


*Test History(Last 10 results)*

*Spoiler:*





Δευτέρα 10-10-2011 and time 22:29:14-Total ping time in ms is 11476Πέμπτη 06-10-2011 and time 15:19:43-Total ping time in ms is 11688.25Δευτέρα 03-10-2011 and time 01:11:50-Total ping time in ms is 11468.25Κυριακή 02-10-2011 and time 01:39:57-Total ping time in ms is 11350.75Δευτέρα 26-09-2011 and time 21:18:20-Total ping time in ms is 11996.75Κυριακή 18-09-2011 and time 23:22:17-Total ping time in ms is 11812.25Πέμπτη 08-09-2011 and time 22:04:07-Total ping time in ms is 11639.75Πέμπτη 08-09-2011 and time 21:56:45-Total ping time in ms is 12045.75Πέμπτη 08-09-2011 and time 21:49:47-Total ping time in ms is 11326.75Πέμπτη 08-09-2011 and time 21:39:40-Total ping time in ms is 11591.25




Speedtest results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





Test date and time is Δευτέρα 10-10-2011 and time 22:30:56Free Fr   0,66Mirrorservice   0,23Apple   1,83Nvidia   1,84Microsoft   1,07LeaseWeb   0,85ServerBoost   0,92ThinkBroadband   0,56Cachefly   0,79Ovh   1,64UoCrete   1,30Forthnet   1,77Otenet   2,39RootBSD   0,20



Detailed results for multihosts(Line capacity)

*Spoiler:*





 Host list by Someonefromhellftp://ftp.free.fr/ 0.25 MB/sftp://ftp.ovh.net/ 0.35 MB/sftp://ftp.hosteurope.de/ 0.15 MB/sftp://mirror.leaseweb.com/ 0.2 MB/sftp://ftp.sunet.se/ 0.25 MB/sftp://ftp.ukc.mirrorservice.org/ 0.15 MB/sftp://ftp.uni-kl.de/ 0.2 MB/sftp://ftp.funet.fi/ 0.15 MB/sftp://ftp5.gwdg.de/ 0.15 MB/sftp://mirror.sov.uk.goscomb.net/ 0.15 MB/s



*Average speed for 14 hosts*  1,15 MB/s  9 Mbps *Line speed for 10 hosts (Line Capacity)*  2,00 MB/s  16 Mbps

----------


## prodromosfan

*ISP ON S.A. - IP 92.118 xxxxx - :: - BBRAS equettiedout. - Network   92.118.128.0/17* *Network Advertised via * *Global Crossing Ltd. S 50th St Phoenix, AZ  85034 800.414.5028 ncc@gblx.net**TELECOM ITALIA SPARKLE S.p.A.*Test date and time is Monday 10-10-2011 and time 23:40:01 - script ver 1.1 q download*Microsoft Windows 7 Ultimate        - 2 Threads(2 CPUs), List by Someonefromhell, v0.67* *   DNS Server: 192.168.178.1 resolve in 2.8214 ms - NIC RT73 USB Wireless LAN Card #2 54 Mbps**Time to fetch webpage 1.53 seconds - Upload speed:  763.00 kb/s - Fast Path* 
prepend info

*Spoiler:*





42109 41965 1299 12301 41920 4192043376 20530 6663 12301 41920 419206881 12301 41920 4192015469 15576 3257 12301 41920 4192015469 15576 3257 12301 41920 419203257 12301 41920 41920





Ping results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





*MOS (mean opinion score), is scaled from 5=best to 1=worst*
*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  10.25 ms  0 %  3 ms  A  DOWN  4.40Wind  9.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4.40On Telecoms  10.5 ms  0 %  6 ms  A  DOWN  4.39Vivodi  10.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4.40Forthnet  9.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  A  DOWN  4.40OTE  10.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  A  DOWN  4.40Netone  61.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4.37NTUA@GRNET  9.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  A  DOWN  4.40Vodafone  11.5 ms  0 %  11 ms  A  DOWN  4.39Orange Business Hellas  182.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4.23Verizon Hellas  132.25 ms  0 %  -2 ms  D  DOWN  4.33Cyta Hellas  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1.00*Total ping time is*  458.25 ms     




*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





DE-CIX  77.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4.36AMS-IX  93 ms  0 %  -22 ms  C  DOWN  4.38LINX  74 ms  0 %  3 ms  B  DOWN  4.36NL-IX  71.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4.37RIPN@MSK-IX  129.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  DOWN  4.33ESPANIX  118.25 ms  0 %  8 ms  C  UP  4.33MIX  85 ms  0 %  -5 ms  C  DOWN  4.36PANAP  71.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4.37Akamai  10 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  UP  4.40Cachefly  114.75 ms  0 %  -7 ms  C  UP  4.35Google CDN  11.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  A  UP  4.40Yahoo US  150.75 ms  0 %  -4 ms  D  UP  4.32AT&T US  193 ms  0 %  -13 ms  D  DOWN  4.27Global Crossing US  180.25 ms  0 %  23 ms  D  DOWN  4.08Level 3 US  201.75 ms  0 %  -14 ms  E  DOWN  4.25Telia US  181.25 ms  0 %  -26 ms  D  DOWN  4.33Qwest US  220 ms  0 %  -2 ms  E  UP  4.12Tata Communications US  219 ms  0 %  2 ms  E  DOWN  4.09Verizon US  168.75 ms  0 %  -3 ms  D  UP  4.28Savvis US  183.5 ms  0 %  10 ms  D  DOWN  4.16America Online Transit Data Network US  229.5 ms  0 %  7 ms  E  UP  4.02Cogent Communications US  170.5 ms  0 %  -5 ms  D  DOWN  4.29Hurricane Electric US  220 ms  0 %  6 ms  E  DOWN  4.06AboveNet US  270.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  UP  3.90XO Communications US  279.75 ms  0 %  17 ms  F  DOWN  3.73Sprint Nextel US  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1.00Allstream US  181 ms  0 %  -14 ms  D  DOWN  4.31TW Telecom US  207.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  E  DOWN  4.13Deutche Telecom Germany  133.25 ms  0 %  -23 ms  D  UP  4.36Global Crossing Germany  110.25 ms  0 %  -14 ms  C  UP  4.36Cogent Germany  73.75 ms  0 %  -2 ms  B  UP  4.37Telia Germany  79 ms  0 %  3 ms  C  DOWN  4.36Level 3 Germany  73.75 ms  0 %  -3 ms  B  DOWN  4.37Tata Communications Germany  91 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  DOWN  4.35Savvis Germany  127 ms  0 %  -8 ms  D  UP  4.34Cable&Wireless Germany  81.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4.36PCCW Germany  92.75 ms  0 %  -10 ms  C  DOWN  4.37NTT Communications UK  91.5 ms  0 %  -12 ms  C  UP  4.37America Online Transit Data Network UK  112.25 ms  0 %  6 ms  C  UP  4.34Tinet UK  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1.00GEANT UK  118.75 ms  0 %  -2 ms  C  UP  4.34British Telecom UK  74.5 ms  0 %  16 ms  B  UP  4.35Hurricane Electric UK  139.25 ms  0 %  31 ms  D  UP  4.17Tinet Netherlands  104.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4.35AboveNet Netherlands  135.5 ms  0 %  13 ms  D  UP  4.29Wanadoo Netherlands  70.5 ms  0 %  -15 ms  B  UP  4.38GEANT Netherlands  100 ms  0 %  -3 ms  C  UP  4.35Opentransit France  147.5 ms  0 %  11 ms  D  UP  4.27Sprint Nextel France  171.25 ms  0 %  -3 ms  D  UP  4.28Seabone Italy  44.25 ms  0 %  -4 ms  B  DOWN  4.39Infostrada Italy  103.75 ms  0 %  -18 ms  C  UP  4.37Telstra Australia  416 ms  0 %  -18 ms  F  DOWN  3.41Optus Australia  382.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  F  UP  3.41NTT Communicatons Japan  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1.00IDC Japan  339 ms  0 %  7 ms  F  DOWN  3.54Verizon Chech  97.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4.35ChinaNet China  368.75 ms  0 %  10 ms  F  UP  3.37PCCW Hong Kong  456.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  UP  3.03Pacnet Signapore  322.25 ms  0 %  5 ms  F  UP  3.64Isnet South Africa  313 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  DOWN  3.73Maxnet New Zealand  352.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  F  DOWN  3.56Bell Canada  274.5 ms  0 %  -193 ms  F  UP  4.45Leaseweb Netherlands  76.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4.36The Planet US  187 ms  0 %  10 ms  D  DOWN  4.15Softlayer US  232.5 ms  0 %  8 ms  E  DOWN  4.00Dreamhost US  229.75 ms  0 %  -6 ms  E  UP  4.11Rackspace US  163 ms  0 %  -3 ms  D  UP  4.30Serverloft Germany  66.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4.37Host-Europe Germany  78.5 ms  0 %  3 ms  C  DOWN  4.36Hetzner Germany  61.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  B  DOWN  4.37OVH  78.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4.36*Total ping time is*  10884.5 ms     




*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGI Italy  82.25 ms  0 %  6 ms  C  DOWN  4.35Fastweb Italy  64 ms  0 %  10 ms  B  UP  4.36NGZ-Server Germany  84.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  UP  4.36K-Play Germany  68 ms  0 %  -6 ms  B  DOWN  4.38GC-Server Germany  71 ms  0 %  3 ms  B  DOWN  4.36247CS Germany  59.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4.37Esport-Servers Germany  88.5 ms  0 %  -11 ms  C  UP  4.37LB-Server Germany  85.75 ms  0 %  10 ms  C  DOWN  4.35G-Portal Germany  80.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  UP  4.36Jolt UK  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1.00Multiplay UK  77.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4.36ServerFFS Netherlands  91.75 ms  0 %  9 ms  C  UP  4.34GS-COM DK  91.25 ms  0 %  -3 ms  C  UP  4.36Clanhost Netherlands  78 ms  0 %  -2 ms  C  DOWN  4.37RDSNET Romania  94.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4.35Dataplex Hungary  78.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4.36EA US  178 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4.24Valve US  235 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  UP  4.05Gameservers US  139.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4.32Bigpoint Germany  67 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  UP  4.37*Total ping time is*  1815 ms     



*Total ping time is* *13157.75 ms*  10  16  31  21  9  11Greek servers  458.25  41.66 msInternational servers  10884.5  155.49 msGameservers  1815  95.53 ms



*Total ping time is* *13157.75 ms* *127.75 ms**Packet loss 5.15 %* 


*Test History(Last 10 results)*

*Spoiler:*





Monday 10-10-2011 and time 23:40:01-Total ping time in ms is 13157.75Monday 10




Speedtest results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





Test date and time is Monday 10-10-2011 and time 23:42:50Free Fr   1.32Mirrorservice   0.17Apple   1.57Nvidia   1.81Microsoft   1.78LeaseWeb   0.77ServerBoost   1.39ThinkBroadband   1.05Cachefly   0.37Ovh   1.26UoCrete   1.48Forthnet   1.79Otenet   1.79RootBSD   0.10



Detailed results for multihosts(Line capacity)

*Spoiler:*





 Host list by Someonefromhellftp://ftp.free.fr/ 0.25 MB/sftp://ftp.ovh.net/ 0.2 MB/sftp://ftp.hosteurope.de/ 0.2 MB/sftp://mirror.leaseweb.com/ 0.15 MB/sftp://ftp.sunet.se/ 0 MB/sftp://ftp.ukc.mirrorservice.org/ 0.05 MB/sftp://ftp.uni-kl.de/ 0.2 MB/sftp://ftp.funet.fi/ 0.15 MB/sftp://ftp5.gwdg.de/ 0.1 MB/sftp://mirror.sov.uk.goscomb.net/ 0.2 MB/s



*Average speed for 14 hosts*  0.01 MB/s  0 Mbps *Line speed for 10 hosts (Line Capacity)*  1.50 MB/s  0 Mbps

----------


## prodromosfan

*ISP ON S.A. - IP 92.118 xxxxx - :: - BBRAS equettiedout. - Network   92.118.128.0/17* *Network Advertised via * *Global Crossing Ltd. S 50th St Phoenix, AZ  85034 800.414.5028 ncc@gblx.net**TELECOM ITALIA SPARKLE S.p.A.*Test date and time is Friday 14-10-2011 and time 17:32:37 - script ver 1.1 q download*Microsoft Windows 7 Ultimate        - 2 Threads(2 CPUs), List by Someonefromhell, v0.67* *   DNS Server: 192.168.178.1 resolve in 32.4603 ms - NIC RT73 USB Wireless LAN Card #2 54 Mbps**Time to fetch webpage 1.37 seconds - Upload speed:  791.00 kb/s - Fast Path* 
prepend info

*Spoiler:*





42109 41965 1299 12301 41920 4192043376 20530 6663 12301 41920 419206881 12301 41920 4192015469 15576 3257 12301 41920 4192015469 15576 3257 12301 41920 419203257 12301 41920 41920





Ping results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





*MOS (mean opinion score), is scaled from 5=best to 1=worst*
*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  9.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  A  DOWN  4.40Wind  9.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4.40On Telecoms  9 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4.40Vivodi  9.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4.40Forthnet  10.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  A  UP  4.40OTE  8.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4.40Netone  58.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  B  DOWN  4.38NTUA@GRNET  9 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4.40Vodafone  11.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4.40Orange Business Hellas  202 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  UP  4.17Verizon Hellas  173.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4.26Cyta Hellas  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1.00*Total ping time is*  510.5 ms     




*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





DE-CIX  77 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4.36AMS-IX  113.5 ms  0 %  14 ms  C  UP  4.32LINX  73.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4.37NL-IX  71.5 ms  0 %  5 ms  B  DOWN  4.36RIPN@MSK-IX  121.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4.34ESPANIX  93.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  DOWN  4.35MIX  80.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4.36PANAP  70.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4.37Akamai  8.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4.40Cachefly  151.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4.31Google CDN  9 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4.40Yahoo US  141.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  DOWN  4.32AT&T US  169.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4.26Global Crossing US  166.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4.27Level 3 US  195.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4.19Telia US  183 ms  0 %  40 ms  D  UP  3.94Qwest US  175.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4.24Tata Communications US  206.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  E  DOWN  4.14Verizon US  153.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4.30Savvis US  176.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4.24America Online Transit Data Network US  180.5 ms  25 %   2 ms  D  DOWN  1.35Cogent Communications US  166.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4.27Hurricane Electric US  217.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  DOWN  4.11AboveNet US  283.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  F  UP  3.87XO Communications US  253.75 ms  0 %  -2 ms  F  DOWN  3.99Sprint Nextel US  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1.00Allstream US  169.5 ms  0 %  -3 ms  D  DOWN  4.28TW Telecom US  200.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  DOWN  4.16Deutche Telecom Germany  104 ms  0 %  -6 ms  C  DOWN  4.35Global Crossing Germany  96.5 ms  0 %  16 ms  C  DOWN  4.33Cogent Germany  84.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4.36Telia Germany  79.25 ms  0 %  -2 ms  C  UP  4.36Level 3 Germany  107 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4.34Tata Communications Germany  129 ms  0 %  -77 ms  D  UP  4.42Savvis Germany  88 ms  0 %  -2 ms  C  DOWN  4.36Cable&Wireless Germany  103.75 ms  0 %  -2 ms  C  UP  4.35PCCW Germany  93.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  UP  4.35NTT Communications UK  72.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4.36America Online Transit Data Network UK  120.25 ms  25 %   6 ms  C  UP  1.50Tinet UK  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1.00GEANT UK  121 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4.34British Telecom UK  70.75 ms  0 %  4 ms  B  DOWN  4.36Hurricane Electric UK  81 ms  0 %  -7 ms  C  DOWN  4.37Tinet Netherlands  89.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4.36AboveNet Netherlands  171 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4.26Wanadoo Netherlands  67 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4.37GEANT Netherlands  121 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4.34Opentransit France  188.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4.21Sprint Nextel France  121.75 ms  25 %   4 ms  C  DOWN  1.50Seabone Italy  44.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4.38Infostrada Italy  82.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4.36Telstra Australia  403.5 ms  0 %  3 ms  F  DOWN  3.27Optus Australia  365 ms  0 %  4 ms  F  DOWN  3.45NTT Communicatons Japan  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1.00IDC Japan  361.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  F  UP  3.49Verizon Chech  141 ms  0 %  3 ms  D  UP  4.32ChinaNet China  369.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  UP  3.47PCCW Hong Kong  485.25 ms  0 %  8 ms  F  UP  2.79Pacnet Signapore  324.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  F  UP  3.69Isnet South Africa  310.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  DOWN  3.74Maxnet New Zealand  390.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  UP  3.35Bell Canada  172.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4.26Leaseweb Netherlands  77.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4.36The Planet US  184.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4.22Softlayer US  213.5 ms  0 %  -9 ms  E  DOWN  4.19Dreamhost US  264.25 ms  0 %  -156 ms  F  UP  4.43Rackspace US  155.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4.30Serverloft Germany  63.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4.37Host-Europe Germany  75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4.36Hetzner Germany  60.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4.37OVH  75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4.36*Total ping time is*  10639 ms     




*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGI Italy  102 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4.35Fastweb Italy  57.75 ms  0 %  -4 ms  B  DOWN  4.38NGZ-Server Germany  81.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4.36K-Play Germany  63 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4.37GC-Server Germany  67.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4.37247CS Germany  58 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4.37Esport-Servers Germany  78.25 ms  0 %  -11 ms  C  DOWN  4.37LB-Server Germany  91.25 ms  0 %  -4 ms  C  UP  4.36G-Portal Germany  75.75 ms  0 %  3 ms  C  DOWN  4.36Jolt UK  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1.00Multiplay UK  75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4.36ServerFFS Netherlands  87 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4.36GS-COM DK  88.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4.36Clanhost Netherlands  76.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4.36RDSNET Romania  91.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4.35Dataplex Hungary  75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4.36EA US  176 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4.25Valve US  225.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  DOWN  4.08Gameservers US  136.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  DOWN  4.33Bigpoint Germany  61.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4.37*Total ping time is*  1767.25 ms     



*Total ping time is* *12916.75 ms*  10  19  30  22  6  11Greek servers  510.5  46.41 msInternational servers  10639  151.99 msGameservers  1767.25  93.01 ms



*Total ping time is* *12916.75 ms* *125.41 ms**Packet loss 5.92 %* 


*Test History(Last 10 results)*

*Spoiler:*





Friday 14-10-2011 and time 17:32:37-Total ping time in ms is 12916.75Monday 10-10-2011 and time 23:40:01-Total ping time in ms is 13157.75Monday 1




Speedtest results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





Test date and time is Friday 14-10-2011 and time 17:35:43Free Fr   1.17Mirrorservice   0.89Apple   0.52Nvidia   1.20Microsoft   0.93LeaseWeb   0.57ServerBoost   1.20ThinkBroadband   0.39Cachefly   0.47Ovh   0.87UoCrete   1.04Forthnet   1.69Otenet   1.57RootBSD   0.67



Detailed results for multihosts(Line capacity)

*Spoiler:*





 Host list by Someonefromhellftp://ftp.free.fr/ 0.5 MB/sftp://ftp.ovh.net/ 0.1 MB/sftp://ftp.hosteurope.de/ 0.1 MB/sftp://mirror.leaseweb.com/ 0.1 MB/sftp://ftp.sunet.se/ 0.15 MB/sftp://ftp.ukc.mirrorservice.org/ 0.1 MB/sftp://ftp.uni-kl.de/ 0.2 MB/sftp://ftp.funet.fi/ 0.1 MB/sftp://ftp5.gwdg.de/ 0.1 MB/sftp://mirror.sov.uk.goscomb.net/ 0.1 MB/s



*Average speed for 14 hosts*  0.01 MB/s  0 Mbps *Line speed for 10 hosts (Line Capacity)*  1.55 MB/s  0 Mbps

----------


## nnn

σβήσε τον φάκελο και ξανακατέβασε το κάπου σου κολλάει

----------


## prodromosfan

To combined πάλι δεν μου βγαίνει, γινεται να κατεβασω το exe που ειχες φτιάξει και να τα τρεχω και τα δυο έτσι; 

*ISP Cyta Hellas - IP 46.198 xxxxx - :: - BBRAS 195.14.152.208 - Network   46.198.136.0/22* *Network Advertised via * *TELECOM ITALIA SPARKLE S.p.A.*Test date and time is Τετάρτη 19-10-2011 and time 09:16:28 - script ver 1.1 q download*Microsoft Windows XP Professional   - 2 Threads(2 CPUs), List by Someonefromhell, v0.68* * resolve in 14.1581 ms - NIC    0 Mbps**Time to fetch webpage 1,23 seconds - Upload speed:  410.00 kb/s - Interleaved* 
prepend info

*Spoiler:*





 no prepending




Ping results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





*MOS (mean opinion score), is scaled from 5=best to 1=worst*
*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  20 ms  0 %  2 ms  A  UP  4,39Wind  25 ms  0 %  11 ms  A  UP  4,38On Telecoms  20.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  A  UP  4,39Vivodi  20.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,39Forthnet  20.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  A  UP  4,39OTE  20.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  UP  4,39Netone  91 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  UP  4,35NTUA@GRNET  19.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,39Vodafone  20 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,39Orange Business Hellas  20.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  UP  4,39Verizon Hellas  22.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,39Cyta Hellas  19.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  UP  4,39*Total ping time is*  321 ms     




*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





DE-CIX  77.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36AMS-IX  109 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,34LINX  78.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36NL-IX  88 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36RIPN@MSK-IX  118.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,34ESPANIX  107.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35MIX  58 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37PANAP  71.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37Akamai  66.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37Cachefly  82 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36Google CDN  39 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  UP  4,38Yahoo US  154.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,30AT&T US  176 ms  0 %  4 ms  D  UP  4,22Global Crossing US  167.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,28Level 3 US  49.25 ms  75 %   0 ms  B  UP  1,00Telia US  186.5 ms  0 %  -50 ms  D  UP  4,36Qwest US  188 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,22Tata Communications US  212 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  UP  4,13Verizon US  184 ms  0 %  12 ms  D  UP  4,15Savvis US  174.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,25America Online Transit Data Network US  175.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,24Cogent Communications US  159.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  UP  4,28Hurricane Electric US  223.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  UP  4,09AboveNet US  225.75 ms  0 %  3 ms  E  UP  4,06XO Communications US  235.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  UP  4,04Sprint Nextel US  154 ms  0 %  3 ms  D  UP  4,29Allstream US  172.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,26TW Telecom US  204.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  UP  4,15Deutche Telecom Germany  90.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36Global Crossing Germany  79.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36Cogent Germany  76.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36Telia Germany  68.5 ms  0 %  16 ms  B  UP  4,35Level 3 Germany  85 ms  0 %  -12 ms  C  UP  4,37Tata Communications Germany  67.25 ms  0 %  -2 ms  B  UP  4,37Savvis Germany  78.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36Cable&Wireless Germany  101 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  UP  4,35PCCW Germany  75.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36NTT Communications UK  82.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36America Online Transit Data Network UK  81.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36Tinet UK  89.75 ms  0 %  3 ms  C  UP  4,35GEANT UK  92.25 ms  0 %  -4 ms  C  UP  4,36British Telecom UK  81.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36Hurricane Electric UK  91.75 ms  0 %  5 ms  C  UP  4,35Tinet Netherlands  76 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36AboveNet Netherlands  80.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36Wanadoo Netherlands  91.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,35GEANT Netherlands  101.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35Opentransit France  86.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36Sprint Nextel France  81.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36Seabone Italy  52.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,38Infostrada Italy  102.5 ms  0 %  -145 ms  C  UP  4,48Telstra Australia  420.75 ms  0 %  4 ms  F  UP  3,17Optus Australia  387.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  UP  3,38NTT Communicatons Japan  370.25 ms  0 %  -6 ms  F  UP  3,52IDC Japan  337.75 ms  0 %  -21 ms  F  UP  3,81Verizon Chech  86.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36ChinaNet China  343 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  UP  3,59PCCW Hong Kong  330.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  F  UP  3,63Pacnet Signapore  291.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  UP  3,82Isnet South Africa  291.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  F  UP  3,81Maxnet New Zealand  364 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  UP  3,49Bell Canada  163.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,28Leaseweb Netherlands  70.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37The Planet US  187.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  UP  4,20Softlayer US  189.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  UP  4,19Dreamhost US  239.5 ms  0 %  -3 ms  E  UP  4,06Rackspace US  156.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  UP  4,29Serverloft Germany  67.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Host-Europe Germany  83.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36Hetzner Germany  95.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35OVH  79.5 ms  0 %  3 ms  C  UP  4,36*Total ping time is*  10410.25 ms     




*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGI Italy  86 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36Fastweb Italy  58 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37NGZ-Server Germany  70.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37K-Play Germany  77.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36GC-Server Germany  74.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,36247CS Germany  79.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36Esport-Servers Germany  79.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36LB-Server Germany  83.25 ms  0 %  -8 ms  C  UP  4,37G-Portal Germany  82 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,36KillerCreation UK  96.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35Multiplay UK  99 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,35ServerFFS Netherlands  97.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,35GS-COM DK  106.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,34Clanhost Netherlands  88.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36RDSNET Romania  92.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35Dataplex Hungary  86 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36EA US  190 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,20Valve US  233 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  UP  4,06Gameservers US  147.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,32Bigpoint Germany  83.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36*Total ping time is*  2011 ms     



*Total ping time is* *12742.25 ms*  11  13  46  17  7  9Greek servers  321  29,18 msInternational servers  10410.25  148,72 msGameservers  2011  105,84 ms



*Total ping time is* *12742.25 ms* *123,71 ms**Packet loss 0,77 %* 


*Test History(Last 10 results)*

*Spoiler:*





Τετάρτη 19




Speedtest results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





Test date and time is Τετάρτη 19-10-2011 and time 09:19:48Free Fr   0,73Mirrorservice   0,39Apple   0,39Nvidia   0,82Microsoft   0,67LeaseWeb   0,39ServerBoost   0,63ThinkBroadband   0,61Cachefly   0,75Ovh   0,57UoCrete   0,48Forthnet   0,83Otenet   0,92RootBSD   0,29



Detailed results for multihosts(Line capacity)

*Spoiler:*





 Host list by Someonefromhellftp://ftp.free.fr/ 0.1 MB/sftp://ftp.ovh.net/ 0.05 MB/sftp://ftp.hosteurope.de/ 0.05 MB/sftp://mirror.leaseweb.com/ 0.1 MB/sftp://ftp.sunet.se/ 0.05 MB/sftp://ftp.ukc.mirrorservice.org/ 0.15 MB/sftp://ftp.uni-kl.de/ 0.1 MB/sftp://ftp.funet.fi/ 0.05 MB/sftp://ftp5.gwdg.de/ 0.1 MB/sftp://mirror.sov.uk.goscomb.net/ 0.05 MB/s



*Average speed for 14 hosts*  0,61 MB/s  5 Mbps *Line speed for 10 hosts (Line Capacity)*  0,80 MB/s  6 Mbps

----------


## nnn

ναι γίνεται...

----------


## prodromosfan

*ISP Cyta Hellas - IP 46.198 xxxxx - :: - BBRAS 195.14.152.208 - Network   46.198.136.0/22* *Network Advertised via * *Global Crossing Ltd. S 50th St Phoenix, AZ  85034 800.414.5028 ncc@gblx.net**TELECOM ITALIA SPARKLE S.p.A.*Test date and time is Σάββατο 22-10-2011 and time 11:32:38 - script ver 1.1 q download*Microsoft Windows XP Professional   - 2 Threads(2 CPUs), List by Someonefromhell, v0.68* * resolve in 10.1757 ms - NIC    0 Mbps**Time to fetch webpage 1,33 seconds - Upload speed:  395.00 kb/s - Interleaved* 
prepend info

*Spoiler:*





 no prepending




Ping results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





*MOS (mean opinion score), is scaled from 5=best to 1=worst*
*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  20.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  UP  4,39Wind  20.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  UP  4,39On Telecoms  21 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  UP  4,39Vivodi  20.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,39Forthnet  73.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,36OTE  20 ms  0 %  -1 ms  A  UP  4,40Netone  67.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37NTUA@GRNET  20 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,39Vodafone  20.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  A  UP  4,40Orange Business Hellas  20.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,39Verizon Hellas  22.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  UP  4,39Cyta Hellas  20.25 ms  0 %  -3 ms  A  UP  4,40*Total ping time is*  346.75 ms     




*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





DE-CIX  80 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36AMS-IX  109 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,35LINX  83.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36NL-IX  76.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36RIPN@MSK-IX  119.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,34ESPANIX  103 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35MIX  68.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37PANAP  74 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Akamai  75.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36Cachefly  85.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36Google CDN  39.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,38Yahoo US  153.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,30AT&T US  178.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,23Global Crossing US  172.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,25Level 3 US  50.25 ms  75 %   0 ms  B  UP  1,00Telia US  179.75 ms  0 %  -22 ms  D  UP  4,33Qwest US  190.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,20Tata Communications US  218.75 ms  0 %  -2 ms  E  UP  4,12Verizon US  165.75 ms  0 %  -6 ms  D  UP  4,31Savvis US  183.25 ms  0 %  3 ms  D  UP  4,21America Online Transit Data Network US  156.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,30Cogent Communications US  158.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,29Hurricane Electric US  223.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  UP  4,09AboveNet US  221.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  UP  4,09XO Communications US  228 ms  0 %  -2 ms  E  UP  4,09Sprint Nextel US  156.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,31Allstream US  171.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,25TW Telecom US  202.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  UP  4,16Deutche Telecom Germany  79.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36Global Crossing Germany  75.75 ms  0 %  25 ms  C  UP  4,33Cogent Germany  79.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36Telia Germany  69.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37Level 3 Germany  82.25 ms  0 %  -9 ms  C  UP  4,37Tata Communications Germany  69.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,37Savvis Germany  81.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36Cable&Wireless Germany  88.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36PCCW Germany  227.75 ms  0 %  64 ms  E  UP  3,53NTT Communications UK  87.5 ms  0 %  4 ms  C  UP  4,35America Online Transit Data Network UK  87 ms  0 %  -6 ms  C  UP  4,36Tinet UK  93.25 ms  0 %  -5 ms  C  UP  4,36GEANT UK  94.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,35British Telecom UK  81.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36Hurricane Electric UK  107.75 ms  0 %  16 ms  C  UP  4,33Tinet Netherlands  81 ms  0 %  -2 ms  C  UP  4,36AboveNet Netherlands  80.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36Wanadoo Netherlands  91.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35GEANT Netherlands  101 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,35Opentransit France  79.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,36Sprint Nextel France  84 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36Seabone Italy  52.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,38Infostrada Italy  86 ms  0 %  -24 ms  C  UP  4,38Telstra Australia  407.5 ms  0 %  7 ms  F  UP  3,21Optus Australia  381.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  F  UP  3,39NTT Communicatons Japan  358.75 ms  0 %  -6 ms  F  UP  3,57IDC Japan  359 ms  0 %  -7 ms  F  UP  3,58Verizon Chech  77.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36ChinaNet China  352 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  UP  3,54PCCW Hong Kong  366 ms  25 %   -133 ms  F  UP  1,53Pacnet Signapore  299.75 ms  0 %  -18 ms  F  UP  3,94Isnet South Africa  293.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  UP  3,81Maxnet New Zealand  365.5 ms  0 %  6 ms  F  UP  3,43Bell Canada  177.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,24Leaseweb Netherlands  73.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  UP  4,36The Planet US  191 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,20Softlayer US  190.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,20Dreamhost US  224.5 ms  0 %  -6 ms  E  UP  4,13Rackspace US  161.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,29Serverloft Germany  72 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37Host-Europe Germany  75.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36Hetzner Germany  98.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,35OVH  81.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36*Total ping time is*  10593.5 ms     




*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGI Italy  89 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36Fastweb Italy  58.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37NGZ-Server Germany  73 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37K-Play Germany  71.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37GC-Server Germany  82.25 ms  0 %  17 ms  C  UP  4,34247CS Germany  71.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Esport-Servers Germany  86.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36LB-Server Germany  90.5 ms  0 %  -13 ms  C  UP  4,37G-Portal Germany  86.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36KillerCreation UK  88 ms  0 %  -4 ms  C  UP  4,36Multiplay UK  92.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35ServerFFS Netherlands  95.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,35GS-COM DK  99 ms  0 %  17 ms  C  UP  4,33Clanhost Netherlands  92.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,35RDSNET Romania  95 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35Dataplex Hungary  89.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,36EA US  194.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,19Valve US  236 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  UP  4,04Gameservers US  152.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,31Bigpoint Germany  87 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36*Total ping time is*  2032 ms     



*Total ping time is* *12972.25 ms*  10  15  44  17  8  9Greek servers  346.75  31,52 msInternational servers  10593.5  151,34 msGameservers  2032  106,95 ms



*Total ping time is* *12972.25 ms* *125,94 ms**Packet loss 1,03 %* 


*Test History(Last 10 results)*

*Spoiler:*





Σάββατο 22




Speedtest results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





Test date and time is Σάββατο 22-10-2011 and time 11:34:05Free Fr   0,71Mirrorservice   0,30Apple   0,56Nvidia   0,61Microsoft   0,49LeaseWeb   0,40ServerBoost   0,60ThinkBroadband   0,34Cachefly   0,69Ovh   0,44UoCrete   0,84Forthnet   0,63Otenet   0,95RootBSD   0,17



Detailed results for multihosts(Line capacity)

*Spoiler:*





 Host list by Someonefromhellftp://ftp.free.fr/ 0.15 MB/sftp://ftp.ovh.net/ 0.05 MB/sftp://ftp.hosteurope.de/ 0.05 MB/sftp://mirror.leaseweb.com/ 0.1 MB/sftp://ftp.sunet.se/ 0.05 MB/sftp://ftp.ukc.mirrorservice.org/ 0.1 MB/sftp://ftp.uni-kl.de/ 0.1 MB/sftp://ftp.funet.fi/ 0.1 MB/sftp://ftp5.gwdg.de/ 0.1 MB/sftp://mirror.sov.uk.goscomb.net/ 0.05 MB/s



*Average speed for 14 hosts*  0,55 MB/s  4 Mbps *Line speed for 10 hosts (Line Capacity)*  0,85 MB/s  7 Mbps

----------


## nnn

*ISP  - IP 79.107 xxxxx - :: - BBRAS 62.169.255.45 - Network   79.107.0.0/19* *Network Advertised via * *TELECOM ITALIA SPARKLE S.p.A.*Test date and time is Σάββατο 22-10-2011 and time 20:51:00 - script ver 1.1 q download*Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium    - 2 Threads(2 CPUs), List by Someonefromhell, v0.68* *   DNS Server: 62.169.194.48 resolve in 14.9801 ms - NIC 11b/g/n  Wireless LAN Mini-PCI Express Adapter II 300 Mbps**Time to fetch webpage 1,20 seconds - Upload speed:  803.00 kb/s - Fast Path* 
prepend info

*Spoiler:*





 no prepending




Ping results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





*MOS (mean opinion score), is scaled from 5=best to 1=worst*
*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  25.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  UP  4,39Wind  6.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  A  DOWN  4,40On Telecoms  8 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Vivodi  8 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,40Forthnet  7.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40OTE  7.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Netone  7.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40NTUA@GRNET  7 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Vodafone  7 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Orange Business Hellas  8 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Verizon Hellas  117 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,34Cyta Hellas  7.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40*Total ping time is*  217.5 ms     




*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





DE-CIX  53 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38AMS-IX  67 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37LINX  67.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37NL-IX  58.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37RIPN@MSK-IX  128.75 ms  0 %  3 ms  D  UP  4,33ESPANIX  94.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,35MIX  45.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,38PANAP  62 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Akamai  7 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Cachefly  58 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Google CDN  7.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Yahoo US  152.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,31AT&T US  163.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,28Global Crossing US  161.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  DOWN  4,29Level 3 US  193.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,19Telia US  160.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  DOWN  4,28Qwest US  171.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,26Tata Communications US  202.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  DOWN  4,16Verizon US  140.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,32Savvis US  179.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,23America Online Transit Data Network US  174 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,25Cogent Communications US  178.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,23Hurricane Electric US  221.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  UP  4,10AboveNet US  220.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  DOWN  4,10XO Communications US  214.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  UP  4,12Sprint Nextel US  156.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,30Allstream US  175.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,25TW Telecom US  208 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  UP  4,15Deutche Telecom Germany  87.25 ms  0 %  3 ms  C  UP  4,35Global Crossing Germany  79.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36Cogent Germany  79 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36Telia Germany  65.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37Level 3 Germany  82.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Tata Communications Germany  82.75 ms  0 %  -16 ms  C  UP  4,38Savvis Germany  65 ms  0 %  36 ms  B  UP  4,33Cable&Wireless Germany  71.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37PCCW Germany  85.25 ms  0 %  19 ms  C  DOWN  4,34NTT Communications UK  80.75 ms  0 %  6 ms  C  UP  4,35America Online Transit Data Network UK  97 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35Tinet UK  73.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,36GEANT UK  99 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35British Telecom UK  71.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37Hurricane Electric UK  89.75 ms  0 %  -8 ms  C  UP  4,37Tinet Netherlands  71.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37AboveNet Netherlands  80.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36Wanadoo Netherlands  66.75 ms  0 %  -3 ms  B  UP  4,37GEANT Netherlands  87.75 ms  0 %  20 ms  C  DOWN  4,33Opentransit France  72.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Sprint Nextel France  70.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37Seabone Italy  41 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Infostrada Italy  58.25 ms  0 %  15 ms  B  DOWN  4,36Telstra Australia  365.5 ms  0 %  -3 ms  F  DOWN  3,51Optus Australia  367.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  F  UP  3,48NTT Communicatons Japan  349.75 ms  0 %  -32 ms  F  DOWN  3,85IDC Japan  331 ms  0 %  -5 ms  F  UP  3,69Verizon Chech  73 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37ChinaNet China  358.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  DOWN  3,52PCCW Hong Kong  318 ms  0 %  17 ms  F  UP  3,55Pacnet Signapore  281.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  F  DOWN  3,87Isnet South Africa  280.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  UP  3,87Maxnet New Zealand  344 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  UP  3,59Bell Canada  150.75 ms  0 %  3 ms  D  DOWN  4,30Leaseweb Netherlands  66.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37The Planet US  184.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,22Softlayer US  183.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,22Dreamhost US  234.25 ms  0 %  -6 ms  E  UP  4,10Rackspace US  168.25 ms  0 %  -11 ms  D  UP  4,32Serverloft Germany  57.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Host-Europe Germany  73.5 ms  0 %  7 ms  B  UP  4,36Hetzner Germany  89.75 ms  0 %  -4 ms  C  UP  4,36OVH  108.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,35*Total ping time is*  9868.75 ms     




*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGI Italy  100 ms  0 %  -10 ms  C  UP  4,36Fastweb Italy  117.5 ms  0 %  21 ms  C  UP  4,29NGZ-Server Germany  66.5 ms  0 %  -4 ms  B  UP  4,37K-Play Germany  69.5 ms  0 %  12 ms  B  DOWN  4,35GC-Server Germany  65 ms  0 %  5 ms  B  DOWN  4,36247CS Germany  69.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,37Esport-Servers Germany  70.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37LB-Server Germany  72.25 ms  0 %  3 ms  B  UP  4,36G-Portal Germany  74.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  B  UP  4,37KillerCreation UK  80 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Multiplay UK  76.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,36ServerFFS Netherlands  58.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37GS-COM DK  87.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Clanhost Netherlands  82 ms  0 %  3 ms  C  UP  4,36RDSNET Romania  98.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,35Dataplex Hungary  76.25 ms  0 %  -10 ms  C  UP  4,37EA US  180.75 ms  0 %  4 ms  D  DOWN  4,21Valve US  224 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  UP  4,09Gameservers US  177.75 ms  0 %  -3 ms  D  UP  4,26Bigpoint Germany  58.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37*Total ping time is*  1905.25 ms     



*Total ping time is* *11991.5 ms*  13  31  24  19  7  9Greek servers  217.5  19,77 msInternational servers  9868.75  140,98 msGameservers  1905.25  100,28 ms



*Total ping time is* *11991.5 ms* *116,42 ms**Packet loss 0,00 %* 


*Test History(Last 10 results)*

*Spoiler:*





Σάββατο 22-10-2011 and time 20:51:00-Total ping time in ms is 11991.5Τετάρτη 19-10-2011 and time 22:07:11-Total ping time in ms is 12004.25Τετάρτη 19-10-2011 and time 19:19:36-Total ping time in ms is 11781Τετάρτη 12-10-2011 and time 22:28:04-Total ping time in ms is 11818.5Δευτέρα 10-10-2011 and time 22:29:14-Total ping time in ms is 11476Πέμπτη 06-10-2011 and time 15:19:43-Total ping time in ms is 11688.25Δευτέρα 03-10-2011 and time 01:11:50-Total ping time in ms is 11468.25Κυριακή 02-10-2011 and time 01:39:57-Total ping time in ms is 11350.75Δευτέρα 26-09-2011 and time 21:18:20-Total ping time in ms is 11996.75Κυριακή 18-09-2011 and time 23:22:17-Total ping time in ms is 11812.25




Speedtest results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





Test date and time is Σάββατο 22-10-2011 and time 20:52:00Free Fr   1,50Mirrorservice   0,29Apple   0,82Nvidia   1,90Microsoft   1,20LeaseWeb   0,38ServerBoost   0,42ThinkBroadband   1,13Cachefly   0,45Ovh   0,44UoCrete   1,72Forthnet   1,86Otenet   2,39RootBSD   0,79



Detailed results for multihosts(Line capacity)

*Spoiler:*





 Host list by Someonefromhellftp://ftp.free.fr/ 0.25 MB/sftp://ftp.ovh.net/ 0.2 MB/sftp://ftp.hosteurope.de/ 0.2 MB/sftp://mirror.leaseweb.com/ 0.2 MB/sftp://ftp.sunet.se/ 0.3 MB/sftp://ftp.ukc.mirrorservice.org/ 0.15 MB/sftp://ftp.uni-kl.de/ 0.2 MB/sftp://ftp.funet.fi/ 0.2 MB/sftp://ftp5.gwdg.de/ 0.2 MB/sftp://mirror.sov.uk.goscomb.net/ 0.2 MB/s



*Average speed for 14 hosts*  1,09 MB/s  9 Mbps *Line speed for 10 hosts (Line Capacity)*  2,10 MB/s  17 Mbps

----------


## nnn

*ISP Tellas S.A. - IP 91.140 xxxxx - :: - BBRAS 62.169.255.44 - Network   91.140.96.0/19* *Network Advertised via * *TELECOM ITALIA SPARKLE S.p.A.*Test date and time is Τετάρτη 26-10-2011 and time 22:42:09 - script ver 1.1 q download*Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium    - 2 Threads(2 CPUs), List by Someonefromhell, v0.68* *   DNS Server: 62.169.194.48 resolve in 15.1344 ms - NIC 11b/g/n  Wireless LAN Mini-PCI Express Adapter II 300 Mbps**Time to fetch webpage 1,19 seconds - Upload speed:  761.00 kb/s - Fast Path* 
prepend info

*Spoiler:*





 no prepending




Ping results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





*MOS (mean opinion score), is scaled from 5=best to 1=worst*
*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  8.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Wind  8 ms  0 %  3 ms  A  UP  4,40On Telecoms  8 ms  0 %  2 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Vivodi  8 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Forthnet  8 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,40OTE  8 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,40Netone  8.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  UP  4,40NTUA@GRNET  7.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,40Vodafone  10 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,40Orange Business Hellas  8.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,40Verizon Hellas  117 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,34Cyta Hellas  11.5 ms  0 %  -15 ms  A  UP  4,41*Total ping time is*  212 ms     




*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





DE-CIX  77 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36AMS-IX  77.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,36LINX  66.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37NL-IX  77.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36RIPN@MSK-IX  106.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  DOWN  4,34ESPANIX  94.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,35MIX  44 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38PANAP  58.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Akamai  7.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,40Cachefly  51.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Google CDN  29.75 ms  0 %  -2 ms  A  UP  4,39Yahoo US  143 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,32AT&T US  163 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,28Global Crossing US  171.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,26Level 3 US  192.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,19Telia US  158.5 ms  0 %  -38 ms  D  DOWN  4,36Qwest US  166 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,28Tata Communications US  196.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,18Verizon US  146.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,32Savvis US  168 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,27America Online Transit Data Network US  176 ms  0 %  8 ms  D  UP  4,20Cogent Communications US  168.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  DOWN  4,28Hurricane Electric US  224.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  E  UP  4,10AboveNet US  220 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  DOWN  4,10XO Communications US  214.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  DOWN  4,12Sprint Nextel US  140 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,33Allstream US  161 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,29TW Telecom US  196 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,19Deutche Telecom Germany  61.75 ms  0 %  -2 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Global Crossing Germany  70.5 ms  0 %  -14 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Cogent Germany  59 ms  0 %  -2 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Telia Germany  76.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36Level 3 Germany  78.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Tata Communications Germany  66.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Savvis Germany  68 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Cable&Wireless Germany  61.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37PCCW Germany  66 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37NTT Communications UK  91 ms  0 %  -5 ms  C  UP  4,36America Online Transit Data Network UK  78 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Tinet UK  71 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37GEANT UK  112 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,34British Telecom UK  66.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Hurricane Electric UK  87.25 ms  0 %  -5 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Tinet Netherlands  76.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36AboveNet Netherlands  78 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Wanadoo Netherlands  83.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,36GEANT Netherlands  98.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35Opentransit France  69.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Sprint Nextel France  69.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Seabone Italy  42.25 ms  0 %  -2 ms  B  UP  4,38Infostrada Italy  128 ms  0 %  26 ms  D  UP  4,24Telstra Australia  375.5 ms  0 %  -8 ms  F  UP  3,51Optus Australia  364.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  DOWN  3,48NTT Communicatons Japan  356.25 ms  0 %  7 ms  F  UP  3,46IDC Japan  327.25 ms  0 %  -7 ms  F  DOWN  3,73Verizon Chech  85.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,36ChinaNet China  381.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  UP  3,40PCCW Hong Kong  403.25 ms  0 %  7 ms  F  UP  3,23Pacnet Signapore  307 ms  0 %  -12 ms  F  UP  3,86Isnet South Africa  271.5 ms  0 %  -7 ms  F  DOWN  3,96Maxnet New Zealand  358.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  UP  3,51Bell Canada  150 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  DOWN  4,32Leaseweb Netherlands  57 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37The Planet US  179 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  DOWN  4,23Softlayer US  188.5 ms  0 %  -3 ms  D  UP  4,23Dreamhost US  233.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  DOWN  4,06Rackspace US  156 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,30Serverloft Germany  85.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,36Host-Europe Germany  82.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36Hetzner Germany  82.75 ms  0 %  -2 ms  C  DOWN  4,36OVH  74 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37*Total ping time is*  9974.75 ms     




*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGI Italy  87.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Fastweb Italy  47.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,38NGZ-Server Germany  70 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37K-Play Germany  81.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,36GC-Server Germany  75.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36247CS Germany  56.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Esport-Servers Germany  70 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37LB-Server Germany  63.5 ms  0 %  -12 ms  B  DOWN  4,38G-Portal Germany  80.5 ms  0 %  11 ms  C  UP  4,35KillerCreation UK  86.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36Multiplay UK  65.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37ServerFFS Netherlands  73 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37GS-COM DK  88 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36Clanhost Netherlands  80.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36RDSNET Romania  101.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35Dataplex Hungary  81 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36EA US  193 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,19Valve US  219 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  DOWN  4,11Gameservers US  163.5 ms  0 %  -4 ms  D  DOWN  4,30Bigpoint Germany  56.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37*Total ping time is*  1840.75 ms     



*Total ping time is* *12027.5 ms*  13  26  29  21  5  9Greek servers  212  19,27 msInternational servers  9974.75  142,50 msGameservers  1840.75  96,88 ms



*Total ping time is* *12027.5 ms* *116,77 ms**Packet loss 0,00 %* 


*Test History(Last 10 results)*

*Spoiler:*





Τετάρτη 26-10-2011 and time 22:42:09-Total ping time in ms is 12027.5Σάββατο 22-10-2011 and time 20:51:00-Total ping time in ms is 11991.5Τετάρτη 19-10-2011 and time 22:07:11-Total ping time in ms is 12004.25Τετάρτη 19-10-2011 and time 19:19:36-Total ping time in ms is 11781Τετάρτη 12-10-2011 and time 22:28:04-Total ping time in ms is 11818.5Δευτέρα 10-10-2011 and time 22:29:14-Total ping time in ms is 11476Πέμπτη 06-10-2011 and time 15:19:43-Total ping time in ms is 11688.25Δευτέρα 03-10-2011 and time 01:11:50-Total ping time in ms is 11468.25Κυριακή 02-10-2011 and time 01:39:57-Total ping time in ms is 11350.75Δευτέρα 26-09-2011 and time 21:18:20-Total ping time in ms is 11996.75




Speedtest results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





Test date and time is Τετάρτη 26-10-2011 and time 22:43:47Free Fr   0,80Mirrorservice   0,19Apple   1,67Nvidia   2,37Microsoft   1,48LeaseWeb   1,03ServerBoost   1,57ThinkBroadband   0,36Cachefly   1,08Ovh   1,66UoCrete   2,33Forthnet   1,93Otenet   2,38RootBSD   0,26



Detailed results for multihosts(Line capacity)

*Spoiler:*





 Host list by Someonefromhellftp://ftp.free.fr/ 0.25 MB/sftp://ftp.ovh.net/ 0.25 MB/sftp://ftp.hosteurope.de/ 0.2 MB/sftp://mirror.leaseweb.com/ 0.35 MB/sftp://ftp.sunet.se/ 0.15 MB/sftp://ftp.ukc.mirrorservice.org/ 0.15 MB/sftp://ftp.uni-kl.de/ 0.15 MB/sftp://ftp.funet.fi/ 0.1 MB/sftp://ftp5.gwdg.de/ 0.25 MB/sftp://mirror.sov.uk.goscomb.net/ 0.25 MB/s



*Average speed for 14 hosts*  1,37 MB/s  11 Mbps *Line speed for 10 hosts (Line Capacity)*  2,10 MB/s  17 Mbps

----------


## andreyas

:One thumb up:  το τριημερο βοηθάει

*ISP FORTHnet SA - IP 79.103 xxxxx - :: - BBRAS 213.16.246.10 - Network   79.103.0.0/17* *Network Advertised via * *BIT BV**Tinet SpA**Level 3 Communications**Global Crossing Ltd. S 50th St Phoenix, AZ  85034 800.414.5028 ncc@gblx.net*Test date and time is Παρασκευή 28-10-2011 and time 19:06:57 - script ver 1.1 q download*Microsoft Windows XP Professional   - 2 Threads(2 CPUs), List by Someonefromhell, v0.68* *        DNS Server: 193.92.3.11 resolve in 16.8116 ms - NIC Intel(R) PRO/1000 PL Network Connection - Packet Scheduler Miniport 0 Mbps**Time to fetch webpage 1,52 seconds - Upload speed:  371.00 kb/s - Interleaved* 
prepend info

*Spoiler:*





6881 3257 1241 1241 124115469 15576 3257 1241 1241 124115469 15576 3257 1241 1241 12413257 1241 1241 12418758 3356 1241 1241





Ping results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





*MOS (mean opinion score), is scaled from 5=best to 1=worst*
*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  30.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,39Wind  30.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,39On Telecoms  30.25 ms  0 %  3 ms  B  DOWN  4,39Vivodi  30.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,39Forthnet  30 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  UP  4,39OTE  31.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,39Netone  148.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,32NTUA@GRNET  30.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,39Vodafone  139.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,32Orange Business Hellas  146.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,32Verizon Hellas  130 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,33Cyta Hellas  89.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,35*Total ping time is*  867.25 ms     




*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





DE-CIX  180.75 ms  0 %  141 ms  D  UP  2,99AMS-IX  121.75 ms  0 %  -11 ms  C  UP  4,35LINX  101.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,35NL-IX  88 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,36RIPN@MSK-IX  135.25 ms  0 %  -2 ms  D  DOWN  4,33ESPANIX  113.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,34MIX  96.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35PANAP  94.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35Akamai  29.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,39Cachefly  85.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Google CDN  29.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,39Yahoo US  178.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,23AT&T US  181 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  DOWN  4,22Global Crossing US  182 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,22Level 3 US  56.75 ms  75 %   0 ms  B  UP  1,00Telia US  210.5 ms  0 %  -45 ms  E  DOWN  4,34Qwest US  197.75 ms  0 %  16 ms  D  DOWN  4,07Tata Communications US  223.25 ms  0 %  5 ms  E  UP  4,06Verizon US  164.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,28Savvis US  200.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  DOWN  4,16America Online Transit Data Network US  180.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,23Cogent Communications US  168.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,26Hurricane Electric US  244.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  E  UP  4,02AboveNet US  221 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  DOWN  4,09XO Communications US  227.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  DOWN  4,08Sprint Nextel US  163.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  DOWN  4,27Allstream US  194.5 ms  0 %  -15 ms  D  UP  4,28TW Telecom US  232 ms  0 %  38 ms  E  UP  3,75Deutche Telecom Germany  99.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,35Global Crossing Germany  86.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Cogent Germany  83.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Telia Germany  83.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Level 3 Germany  97.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  C  UP  4,35Tata Communications Germany  82.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Savvis Germany  97.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,35Cable&Wireless Germany  90.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,35PCCW Germany  94.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,35NTT Communications UK  110.25 ms  0 %  48 ms  C  UP  4,15America Online Transit Data Network UK  110.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,34Tinet UK  94.5 ms  0 %  3 ms  C  DOWN  4,35GEANT UK  109.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,34British Telecom UK  95 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35Hurricane Electric UK  105 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35Tinet Netherlands  87 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36AboveNet Netherlands  87.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Wanadoo Netherlands  93.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,36GEANT Netherlands  108.25 ms  0 %  14 ms  C  UP  4,33Opentransit France  83.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Sprint Nextel France  92.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Seabone Italy  71.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37Infostrada Italy  115 ms  0 %  6 ms  C  DOWN  4,33Telstra Australia  376 ms  0 %  5 ms  F  DOWN  3,38Optus Australia  377.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  F  DOWN  3,44NTT Communicatons Japan  372.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  F  DOWN  3,46IDC Japan  341.25 ms  0 %  -18 ms  F  DOWN  3,76Verizon Chech  90.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36ChinaNet China  408.75 ms  0 %  7 ms  F  UP  3,20PCCW Hong Kong  596 ms  0 %  20 ms  F  UP  2,09Pacnet Signapore  313.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  DOWN  3,73Isnet South Africa  309.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  UP  3,75Maxnet New Zealand  360.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  F  DOWN  3,49Bell Canada  182.75 ms  0 %  4 ms  D  DOWN  4,20Leaseweb Netherlands  92 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35The Planet US  195.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,18Softlayer US  211 ms  0 %  -1 ms  E  UP  4,14Dreamhost US  223.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  E  DOWN  4,08Rackspace US  170.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,26Serverloft Germany  89.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,35Host-Europe Germany  84.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Hetzner Germany  92.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,35OVH  104.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,35*Total ping time is*  11472.75 ms     




*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGI Italy  105 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,35Fastweb Italy  83.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36NGZ-Server Germany  90.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,35K-Play Germany  87.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  DOWN  4,36GC-Server Germany  94.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,35247CS Germany  87.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Esport-Servers Germany  85.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  DOWN  4,36LB-Server Germany  92.75 ms  0 %  3 ms  C  DOWN  4,35G-Portal Germany  76 ms  25 %   -30 ms  C  DOWN  1,61KillerCreation UK  107.75 ms  0 %  34 ms  C  UP  4,25Multiplay UK  101.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,35ServerFFS Netherlands  90 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36GS-COM DK  105 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,35Clanhost Netherlands  108 ms  0 %  -2 ms  C  UP  4,35RDSNET Romania  126.5 ms  0 %  10 ms  D  UP  4,32Dataplex Hungary  93.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  DOWN  4,35EA US  210.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  DOWN  4,13Valve US  244 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  UP  4,02Gameservers US  165.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  DOWN  4,28Bigpoint Germany  89.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36*Total ping time is*  2244 ms     



*Total ping time is* *14584 ms*  3  8  52  20  11  9Greek servers  867.25  78,84 msInternational servers  11472.75  163,90 msGameservers  2244  118,11 ms



*Total ping time is* *14584 ms* *141,59 ms**Packet loss 1,03 %* 


*Test History(Last 10 results)*

*Spoiler:*





Παρασκευή 28-10-2011 and time 19:06:57-Total ping time in ms is 14584Τετάρτη 19-10-2011 and time 18:12:00-Total ping time in ms is 14447.25Σάββατο 15-10-2011 and time 16:34:03-Total ping time in ms is 13111.75Κυριακή 09-10-2011 and time 19:14:40-Total ping time in ms is 17074.5Παρασκευή 07-10-2011 and time 14:30:54-Total ping time in ms is 13396.5Κυριακή 02-10-2011 and time 13:39:44-Total ping time in ms is 13077.5Σάββατο 01-10-2011 and time 19:00:49-Total ping time in ms is 12883Παρασκευή 30-09-2011 and time 17:23:26-Total ping time in ms is 13553.75Πέμπτη 29-09-2011 and time 19:44:19-Total ping time in ms is 13809.25Τετάρτη 28-09-2011 and time 09:57:45-Total ping time in ms is 14126.75




Speedtest results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





Test date and time is Παρασκευή 28-10-2011 and time 19:08:26Free Fr   1,26Mirrorservice   0,27Apple   1,11Nvidia   1,78Microsoft   1,01LeaseWeb   0,65ServerBoost   1,05ThinkBroadband   0,69Cachefly   1,43Ovh   1,07UoCrete   1,91Forthnet   1,62Otenet   1,78RootBSD   0,78



Detailed results for multihosts(Line capacity)

*Spoiler:*





 Host list by Someonefromhellftp://ftp.free.fr/ 0.4 MB/sftp://ftp.ovh.net/ 0.2 MB/sftp://ftp.hosteurope.de/ 0.15 MB/sftp://mirror.leaseweb.com/ 0.1 MB/sftp://ftp.sunet.se/ 0.2 MB/sftp://ftp.ukc.mirrorservice.org/ 0.1 MB/sftp://ftp.uni-kl.de/ 0.15 MB/sftp://ftp.funet.fi/ 0.2 MB/sftp://ftp5.gwdg.de/ 0.3 MB/sftp://mirror.sov.uk.goscomb.net/ 0.2 MB/s



*Average speed for 14 hosts*  1,17 MB/s  9 Mbps *Line speed for 10 hosts (Line Capacity)*  2,00 MB/s  16 Mbps

----------


## andreyas

:One thumb up: 

*ISP FORTHnet SA - IP 79.103 xxxxx - :: - BBRAS 213.16.246.10 - Network   79.103.0.0/17* *Network Advertised via * *BIT BV**Tinet SpA**Global Crossing Ltd. S 50th St Phoenix, AZ  85034 800.414.5028 ncc@gblx.net*Test date and time is Κυριακή 06-11-2011 and time 11:30:28 - script ver 1.1 q download*Microsoft Windows XP Professional   - 2 Threads(2 CPUs), List by Someonefromhell, v0.68* *        DNS Server: 193.92.3.11 resolve in 13.9621 ms - NIC Intel(R) PRO/1000 PL Network Connection - Packet Scheduler Miniport 0 Mbps**Time to fetch webpage 1,40 seconds - Upload speed:  357.00 kb/s - Interleaved* 
prepend info

*Spoiler:*





6881 3257 1241 1241 124115469 15576 3257 1241 1241 124115469 15576 3257 1241 1241 12413257 1241 1241 1241





Ping results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





*MOS (mean opinion score), is scaled from 5=best to 1=worst*
*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  30 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,39Wind  30 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,39On Telecoms  30.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,39Vivodi  31 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,39Forthnet  30 ms  0 %  -1 ms  A  DOWN  4,39OTE  30.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  DOWN  4,39Netone  129.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,33NTUA@GRNET  30 ms  0 %  2 ms  A  DOWN  4,39Vodafone  139.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,32Orange Business Hellas  172.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  UP  4,24Verizon Hellas  133.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,33Cyta Hellas  82.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36*Total ping time is*  870.75 ms     




*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





DE-CIX  82.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36AMS-IX  111.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,34LINX  116.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,34NL-IX  84.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  DOWN  4,36RIPN@MSK-IX  136.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,33ESPANIX  130.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,33MIX  94.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,35PANAP  94.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  UP  4,35Akamai  30 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  UP  4,39Cachefly  85.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36Google CDN  29.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  UP  4,39Yahoo US  171.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,25AT&T US  207.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  UP  4,14Global Crossing US  182.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,22Level 3 US  54 ms  75 %   0 ms  B  DOWN  1,00Telia US  218.75 ms  0 %  -6 ms  E  UP  4,15Qwest US  189.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,20Tata Communications US  221.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  DOWN  4,09Verizon US  175.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  UP  4,24Savvis US  200 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,17America Online Transit Data Network US  194.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,19Cogent Communications US  186.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,21Hurricane Electric US  243.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  DOWN  4,02AboveNet US  267.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  UP  3,92XO Communications US  237.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  UP  4,03Sprint Nextel US  164.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,27Allstream US  183 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  DOWN  4,21TW Telecom US  218.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  DOWN  4,10Deutche Telecom Germany  95.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Global Crossing Germany  93.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,35Cogent Germany  82.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Telia Germany  80.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Level 3 Germany  83.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Tata Communications Germany  96.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,35Savvis Germany  85.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Cable&Wireless Germany  69 ms  25 %   -7 ms  B  DOWN  1,57PCCW Germany  96 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35NTT Communications UK  108.5 ms  0 %  21 ms  C  DOWN  4,35America Online Transit Data Network UK  119 ms  0 %  -22 ms  C  UP  4,36Tinet UK  114.5 ms  0 %  55 ms  C  UP  4,09GEANT UK  127.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,33British Telecom UK  96 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  UP  4,35Hurricane Electric UK  108.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,34Tinet Netherlands  86.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36AboveNet Netherlands  87 ms  0 %  4 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Wanadoo Netherlands  91.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36GEANT Netherlands  134.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,33Opentransit France  100.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,35Sprint Nextel France  93.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  UP  4,35Seabone Italy  66.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Infostrada Italy  128.5 ms  0 %  10 ms  D  UP  4,32Telstra Australia  415.75 ms  0 %  3 ms  F  UP  3,20Optus Australia  417.5 ms  0 %  4 ms  F  UP  3,19NTT Communicatons Japan  394 ms  0 %  -8 ms  F  UP  3,42IDC Japan  352.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  UP  3,54Verizon Chech  101.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  UP  4,35ChinaNet China  419.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  UP  3,21PCCW Hong Kong  399 ms  0 %  3 ms  F  DOWN  3,29Pacnet Signapore  448.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  UP  3,06Isnet South Africa  275.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  DOWN  3,88Maxnet New Zealand  393 ms  0 %  2 ms  F  UP  3,33Bell Canada  182.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,23Leaseweb Netherlands  92 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,35The Planet US  203.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  UP  4,16Softlayer US  158 ms  25 %   -1 ms  D  DOWN  1,46Dreamhost US  246.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  UP  4,00Rackspace US  176 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,25Serverloft Germany  88.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Host-Europe Germany  86.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36Hetzner Germany  86.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36OVH  93.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,35*Total ping time is*  11586.25 ms     




*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGI Italy  105.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35Fastweb Italy  88 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36NGZ-Server Germany  91.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,35K-Play Germany  84 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36GC-Server Germany  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00247CS Germany  88.25 ms  0 %  3 ms  C  UP  4,35Esport-Servers Germany  82.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36LB-Server Germany  89.75 ms  0 %  -5 ms  C  DOWN  4,36G-Portal Germany  85.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36KillerCreation UK  106 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Multiplay UK  96 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,35ServerFFS Netherlands  84 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36GS-COM DK  103.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Clanhost Netherlands  89.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,35RDSNET Romania  121 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,34Dataplex Hungary  112.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  UP  4,34EA US  229.5 ms  0 %  -29 ms  E  UP  4,26Valve US  246.75 ms  0 %  -2 ms  E  UP  4,02Gameservers US  181.25 ms  0 %  -2 ms  D  UP  4,24Bigpoint Germany  97.75 ms  0 %  -2 ms  C  UP  4,35*Total ping time is*  2182.75 ms     



*Total ping time is* *14639.75 ms*  6  6  48  22  10  10Greek servers  870.75  79,16 msInternational servers  11586.25  165,52 msGameservers  2182.75  114,88 ms



*Total ping time is* *14639.75 ms* *142,13 ms**Packet loss 2,32 %* 


*Test History(Last 10 results)*

*Spoiler:*





Κυριακή 06-11-2011 and time 11:30:28-Total ping time in ms is 14639.75Παρασκευή 28-10-2011 and time 19:06:57-Total ping time in ms is 14584Τετάρτη 19-10-2011 and time 18:12:00-Total ping time in ms is 14447.25Σάββατο 15-10-2011 and time 16:34:03-Total ping time in ms is 13111.75Κυριακή 09-10-2011 and time 19:14:40-Total ping time in ms is 17074.5Παρασκευή 07-10-2011 and time 14:30:54-Total ping time in ms is 13396.5Κυριακή 02-10-2011 and time 13:39:44-Total ping time in ms is 13077.5Σάββατο 01-10-2011 and time 19:00:49-Total ping time in ms is 12883Παρασκευή 30-09-2011 and time 17:23:26-Total ping time in ms is 13553.75Πέμπτη 29-09-2011 and time 19:44:19-Total ping time in ms is 13809.25




Speedtest results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





Test date and time is Κυριακή 06-11-2011 and time 11:31:59Free Fr   1,51Mirrorservice   0,78Apple   0,54Nvidia   1,74Microsoft   1,20LeaseWeb   0,85ServerBoost   1,01ThinkBroadband   1,09Cachefly   1,45Ovh   1,06UoCrete   1,72Forthnet   1,60Otenet   1,99RootBSD   0,79



Detailed results for multihosts(Line capacity)

*Spoiler:*





 Host list by Someonefromhellftp://ftp.free.fr/ 0.4 MB/sftp://ftp.ovh.net/ 0.1 MB/sftp://ftp.hosteurope.de/ 0.1 MB/sftp://mirror.leaseweb.com/ 0.1 MB/sftp://ftp.sunet.se/ 0.15 MB/sftp://ftp.ukc.mirrorservice.org/ 0.15 MB/sftp://ftp.uni-kl.de/ 0.15 MB/sftp://ftp.funet.fi/ 0.15 MB/sftp://ftp5.gwdg.de/ 0.3 MB/sftp://mirror.sov.uk.goscomb.net/ 0.3 MB/s



*Average speed for 14 hosts*  1,24 MB/s  10 Mbps *Line speed for 10 hosts (Line Capacity)*  1,90 MB/s  15 Mbps

----------


## flamelab

*ISP FORTHnet SA - IP 77.49. xxxxx - :: - BBRAS 213.16.246.12 - Network * *Network Advertised via * Test date and time is Monday 14-11-2011 and time 13:02:52 - script ver 1.1 q download*Microsoft Windows 7 Ultimate        - 2 Threads(4 CPUs), List by Someonefromhell, v0.68* *   DNS Server: 193.92.3.11    DNS Server: fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1 resolve in 3.7342 ms - NIC   0 Mbps**Time to fetch webpage 1.23 seconds - Upload speed:  705.00 kb/s - Interleaved* 
prepend info

*Spoiler:*





 no prepending




Ping results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





*MOS (mean opinion score), is scaled from 5=best to 1=worst*
*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  24.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4.39Wind  25.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4.39On Telecoms  25.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4.39Vivodi  25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  A  DOWN  4.39Forthnet  24 ms  0 %  -1 ms  A  DOWN  4.39OTE  24.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4.39Netone  114 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4.34NTUA@GRNET  24.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4.39Vodafone  126.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4.33Orange Business Hellas  142 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4.33Verizon Hellas  117.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4.34Cyta Hellas  24.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  A  DOWN  4.39*Total ping time is*  698.5 ms     




*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





DE-CIX  71 ms  0 %  -2 ms  B  DOWN  4.37AMS-IX  97.5 ms  0 %  3 ms  C  UP  4.35LINX  92 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4.36NL-IX  92.75 ms  0 %  -2 ms  C  DOWN  4.36RIPN@MSK-IX  126 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4.33ESPANIX  114.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4.34MIX  77 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4.36PANAP  80.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  UP  4.36Akamai  23.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4.39Cachefly  70.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4.37Google CDN  23.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  A  DOWN  4.39Yahoo US  160.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4.30AT&T US  181 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4.23Global Crossing US  177.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4.24Level 3 US  199.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4.17Telia US  273 ms  0 %  68 ms  F  UP  3.27Qwest US  186.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4.22Tata Communications US  204.75 ms  0 %  -2 ms  E  UP  4.17Verizon US  167.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  DOWN  4.28Savvis US  144.75 ms  25 %   -25 ms  D  DOWN  1.53America Online Transit Data Network US  196.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4.19Cogent Communications US  134.75 ms  25 %   0 ms  D  DOWN  1.49Hurricane Electric US  229.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  E  DOWN  4.08AboveNet US  230.5 ms  0 %  -8 ms  E  DOWN  4.12XO Communications US  229.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  DOWN  4.07Sprint Nextel US  166.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  UP  4.26Allstream US  177 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  DOWN  4.25TW Telecom US  208.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  DOWN  4.14Deutche Telecom Germany  97 ms  0 %  -4 ms  C  UP  4.36Global Crossing Germany  77.5 ms  0 %  -12 ms  C  DOWN  4.38Cogent Germany  95.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4.35Telia Germany  74 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4.37Level 3 Germany  80.25 ms  0 %  -9 ms  C  DOWN  4.37Tata Communications Germany  86.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4.36Savvis Germany  98.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4.35Cable&Wireless Germany  81 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4.36PCCW Germany  67.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  DOWN  4.37NTT Communications UK  88.25 ms  0 %  15 ms  C  DOWN  4.34America Online Transit Data Network UK  99 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4.35Tinet UK  89.25 ms  0 %  -5 ms  C  UP  4.36GEANT UK  115.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4.34British Telecom UK  83.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4.36Hurricane Electric UK  93.75 ms  0 %  -5 ms  C  UP  4.36Tinet Netherlands  78 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4.36AboveNet Netherlands  98.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4.35Wanadoo Netherlands  85.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4.36GEANT Netherlands  103.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4.35Opentransit France  102.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4.35Sprint Nextel France  87.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4.36Seabone Italy  57.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4.37Infostrada Italy  89.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4.36Telstra Australia  391.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  F  UP  3.37Optus Australia  386 ms  0 %  -5 ms  F  UP  3.43NTT Communicatons Japan  388.25 ms  0 %  3 ms  F  UP  3.34IDC Japan  339.5 ms  0 %  -8 ms  F  DOWN  3.68Verizon Chech  81.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4.36ChinaNet China  383.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  DOWN  3.40PCCW Hong Kong  328.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  DOWN  3.65Pacnet Signapore  305.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  F  DOWN  3.77Isnet South Africa  301.75 ms  0 %  4 ms  F  UP  3.74Maxnet New Zealand  424.25 ms  0 %  110 ms  F  UP  2.05Bell Canada  174.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  D  DOWN  4.26Leaseweb Netherlands  77.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4.36The Planet US  193.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4.19Softlayer US  194.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4.19Dreamhost US  230.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  DOWN  4.07Rackspace US  160.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4.29Serverloft Germany  73.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4.37Host-Europe Germany  75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4.36Hetzner Germany  76.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4.36OVH  80 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4.36*Total ping time is*  10833.75 ms     




*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGI Italy  96.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4.35Fastweb Italy  63 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  DOWN  4.37NGZ-Server Germany  76.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4.36K-Play Germany  72.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4.37GC-Server Germany  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1.00247CS Germany  73.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4.37Esport-Servers Germany  70.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4.37LB-Server Germany  76 ms  0 %  -6 ms  C  DOWN  4.37G-Portal Germany  91.75 ms  0 %  38 ms  C  UP  4.27KillerCreation UK  95.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4.35Multiplay UK  87.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4.36ServerFFS Netherlands  81 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4.36GS-COM DK  89.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4.36Clanhost Netherlands  98.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4.35RDSNET Romania  122.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4.34Dataplex Hungary  87 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  DOWN  4.36EA US  212.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  UP  4.12Valve US  247 ms  0 %  7 ms  E  UP  3.95Gameservers US  166.5 ms  0 %  -4 ms  D  UP  4.30Bigpoint Germany  78.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4.36*Total ping time is*  1985.75 ms     



*Total ping time is* *13518 ms*  10  11  44  19  8  10Greek servers  698.5  63.50 msInternational servers  10833.75  154.77 msGameservers  1985.75  104.51 ms



*Total ping time is* *13518 ms* *131.24 ms**Packet loss 1.55 %* 


*Test History(Last 10 results)*

*Spoiler:*





Monday 14-11-2011 and time 13:02:52-Total ping time in ms is 13518Tuesday 1




Speedtest results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





Test date and time is Monday 14-11-2011 and time 13:04:34Free Fr   1.47Mirrorservice   0.12Apple   1.20Nvidia   1.60Microsoft   2.17LeaseWeb   1.07ServerBoost   1.07ThinkBroadband   0.63Cachefly   1.09Ovh   1.13UoCrete   1.41Forthnet   2.23Otenet   1.90RootBSD   0.81



Detailed results for multihosts(Line capacity)

*Spoiler:*





 Host list by Someonefromhellftp://ftp.free.fr/ 0.25 MB/sftp://ftp.ovh.net/ 0.3 MB/sftp://ftp.hosteurope.de/ 0.1 MB/sftp://mirror.leaseweb.com/ 0.2 MB/sftp://ftp.sunet.se/ 0.2 MB/sftp://ftp.ukc.mirrorservice.org/ 0.05 MB/sftp://ftp.uni-kl.de/ 0.3 MB/sftp://ftp.funet.fi/ 0.1 MB/sftp://ftp5.gwdg.de/ 0.2 MB/sftp://mirror.sov.uk.goscomb.net/ 0.2 MB/s



*Average speed for 14 hosts*  0.01 MB/s  0 Mbps *Line speed for 10 hosts (Line Capacity)*  1.90 MB/s  0 Mbps

----------


## Lagman

Κάνω και μια δοκιμή χωρίς splitter νόμιζα οτι θα έπιανε παραπάνω αλλά δεν έχει μεγάλες διαφορές

Client Info - PingTest and SpeedTest script ver 2.0 b download - Σάββατο 28-04-2012 and time 02:36:41

*ISP OTEnet S.A. - IP 87.202 xxxxx - :: - BBRAS 80.106.108.43 - Network   87.202.0.0/16* 

*Network Advertised via * 

*OTE GLOBAL SOLUTIONS S.A.*

*Microsoft® Windows Vista™ Ultimate  - 2 Threads(2 CPUs), List by Someonefromhell, v0.69* 

*   DNS Server: 192.168.178.1 resolve in 3.6962 ms - NIC Realtek RTL8168/8111 Family PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet NIC (NDIS 6.0) 10 Mbps*

*Time to fetch webpage 1,27 seconds - Upload speed:  448.00 kb/s - Fast Path*



prepend info

*Spoiler:*





 no prepending




Ping results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





*MOS (mean opinion score), is scaled from 5=best to 1=worst*
*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





host
Average ping time
Packet loss
Jitter
Rank
Tendency
M.O.S.

Hellas Online
7.5 ms
0 %
2 ms
A
UP
4,40

Wind
7.75 ms
0 %
2 ms
A
DOWN
4,40

On Telecoms
7.25 ms
0 %
1 ms
A
DOWN
4,40

Vivodi
7.75 ms
0 %
2 ms
A
DOWN
4,40

Forthnet
0 ms
100 %
0 ms
FAILED
DOWN
1,00

OTE
7 ms
0 %
1 ms
A
DOWN
4,40

Netone
0 ms
100 %
0 ms
FAILED
DOWN
1,00

NTUA@GRNET
7 ms
0 %
0 ms
A
DOWN
4,40

Vodafone
7 ms
0 %
0 ms
A
DOWN
4,40

Orange Business Hellas
0 ms
100 %
0 ms
FAILED
DOWN
1,00

Verizon Hellas
106.75 ms
0 %
1 ms
C
DOWN
4,34

Cyta Hellas
7.25 ms
0 %
1 ms
A
DOWN
4,40






*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





host
Average ping time
Packet loss
Jitter
Rank
Tendency
M.O.S.

DE-CIX
69.5 ms
0 %
1 ms
B
UP
4,37

AMS-IX
48.75 ms
0 %
1 ms
B
DOWN
4,38

LINX
82 ms
0 %
0 ms
C
UP
4,36

NL-IX
48.25 ms
0 %
1 ms
B
DOWN
4,38

RIPN@MSK-IX
92.25 ms
0 %
1 ms
C
DOWN
4,35

ESPANIX
85.25 ms
0 %
1 ms
C
UP
4,36

MIX
79 ms
0 %
2 ms
C
UP
4,36

PANAP
64 ms
0 %
1 ms
B
DOWN
4,37

Akamai
6.5 ms
0 %
1 ms
A
DOWN
4,40

Cachefly
81.5 ms
0 %
0 ms
C
UP
4,36

Google CDN
6.5 ms
0 %
1 ms
A
DOWN
4,40

Yahoo US
157.25 ms
0 %
1 ms
D
UP
4,29

AT&T US
161 ms
0 %
2 ms
D
DOWN
4,28

Global Crossing US
156 ms
0 %
2 ms
D
DOWN
4,29

Level 3 US
186.75 ms
0 %
1 ms
D
DOWN
4,21

Telia US
156.25 ms
0 %
37 ms
D
DOWN
4,07

Qwest US
184.5 ms
0 %
1 ms
D
UP
4,22

Tata Communications US
189 ms
0 %
-1 ms
D
DOWN
4,21

Verizon US
151.5 ms
0 %
1 ms
D
UP
4,31

Savvis US
142.25 ms
0 %
1 ms
D
DOWN
4,32

America Online Transit Data Network US
163 ms
0 %
0 ms
D
UP
4,28

Cogent Communications US
157 ms
0 %
1 ms
D
UP
4,30

Hurricane Electric US
192.75 ms
0 %
1 ms
D
DOWN
4,19

AboveNet US
199.5 ms
0 %
1 ms
D
UP
4,17

XO Communications US
207 ms
0 %
0 ms
E
DOWN
4,15

Sprint Nextel US
143.25 ms
0 %
1 ms
D
DOWN
4,32

Allstream US
158.25 ms
0 %
1 ms
D
DOWN
4,29

TW Telecom US
189.75 ms
0 %
2 ms
D
DOWN
4,19

Deutche Telecom Germany
77.5 ms
0 %
-1 ms
C
UP
4,36

Global Crossing Germany
68 ms
0 %
0 ms
B
DOWN
4,37

Cogent Germany
68.75 ms
0 %
1 ms
B
DOWN
4,37

Telia Germany
69.25 ms
0 %
1 ms
B
UP
4,37

Level 3 Germany
68.75 ms
0 %
6 ms
B
DOWN
4,36

Tata Communications Germany
69.25 ms
0 %
1 ms
B
DOWN
4,37

Savvis Germany
70.5 ms
0 %
-1 ms
B
DOWN
4,37

Cable&Wireless Germany
76.25 ms
0 %
1 ms
C
UP
4,36

PCCW Germany
70.25 ms
0 %
1 ms
B
UP
4,37

NTT Communications UK
154 ms
0 %
-1 ms
D
UP
4,31

America Online Transit Data Network UK
82.75 ms
0 %
-5 ms
C
UP
4,37

Tinet UK
82.75 ms
0 %
0 ms
C
UP
4,36

GEANT UK
78.5 ms
0 %
2 ms
C
DOWN
4,36

British Telecom UK
57.25 ms
0 %
0 ms
B
DOWN
4,37

Hurricane Electric UK
58.75 ms
0 %
-18 ms
B
DOWN
4,39

Tinet Netherlands
77 ms
0 %
0 ms
C
UP
4,36

AboveNet Netherlands
68 ms
0 %
0 ms
B
UP
4,37

Wanadoo Netherlands
49.25 ms
0 %
0 ms
B
DOWN
4,38

GEANT Netherlands
75.5 ms
0 %
0 ms
C
UP
4,36

Opentransit France
80 ms
0 %
1 ms
C
UP
4,36

Sprint Nextel France
77.25 ms
0 %
1 ms
C
DOWN
4,36

Seabone Italy
95.75 ms
0 %
1 ms
C
UP
4,35

Infostrada Italy
104.25 ms
0 %
-49 ms
C
DOWN
4,40

Telstra Australia
364.5 ms
0 %
2 ms
F
DOWN
3,47

Optus Australia
385.25 ms
0 %
9 ms
F
DOWN
3,30

NTT Communicatons Japan
0 ms
100 %
0 ms
FAILED
DOWN
1,00

IDC Japan
340.75 ms
0 %
0 ms
F
UP
3,60

Verizon Chech
106.5 ms
0 %
1 ms
C
UP
4,34

ChinaNet China
344.25 ms
0 %
37 ms
F
DOWN
3,22

PCCW Hong Kong
350.25 ms
0 %
1 ms
F
UP
3,55

Pacnet Signapore
394.25 ms
0 %
1 ms
F
DOWN
3,33

Isnet South Africa
229 ms
0 %
2 ms
E
DOWN
4,06

Maxnet New Zealand
358.25 ms
0 %
-24 ms
F
UP
3,74

Bell Canada
184.5 ms
0 %
2 ms
D
DOWN
4,21

Leaseweb Netherlands
76.5 ms
0 %
4 ms
C
DOWN
4,36

The Planet US
211.5 ms
0 %
-3 ms
E
UP
4,15

Softlayer US
193.25 ms
0 %
2 ms
D
UP
4,18

Dreamhost US
196.75 ms
0 %
22 ms
D
UP
4,03

Rackspace US
153.25 ms
0 %
1 ms
D
UP
4,31

Serverloft Germany
72.25 ms
0 %
1 ms
B
DOWN
4,36

Host-Europe Germany
73.5 ms
0 %
-6 ms
B
DOWN
4,37

Hetzner Germany
93 ms
0 %
-1 ms
C
UP
4,36

OVH
97.25 ms
0 %
-2 ms
C
DOWN
4,35






*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





host
Average ping time
Packet loss
Jitter
Rank
Tendency
M.O.S.

NGI Italy
94 ms
0 %
2 ms
C
UP
4,35

Fastweb Italy
100.25 ms
0 %
5 ms
C
DOWN
4,34

NGZ-Server Germany
94.75 ms
0 %
2 ms
C
UP
4,35

K-Play Germany
94.25 ms
0 %
0 ms
C
DOWN
4,35

GC-Server Germany
87 ms
0 %
2 ms
C
UP
4,36

247CS Germany
88 ms
0 %
12 ms
C
DOWN
4,34

Esport-Servers Germany
68.75 ms
0 %
0 ms
B
DOWN
4,37

LB-Server Germany
100.5 ms
0 %
4 ms
C
UP
4,34

G-Portal Germany
92.25 ms
0 %
16 ms
C
UP
4,34

KillerCreation UK
71.75 ms
0 %
-18 ms
B
UP
4,39

Multiplay UK
96.5 ms
0 %
20 ms
C
UP
4,33

ServerFFS Netherlands
54.25 ms
0 %
0 ms
B
DOWN
4,38

GS-COM DK
73.5 ms
0 %
1 ms
B
DOWN
4,36

Clanhost Netherlands
49.75 ms
0 %
4 ms
B
UP
4,37

RDSNET Romania
102.5 ms
0 %
1 ms
C
UP
4,35

Dataplex Hungary
0 ms
100 %
0 ms
FAILED
DOWN
1,00

EA US
173 ms
0 %
0 ms
D
UP
4,26

Valve US
232.5 ms
0 %
1 ms
E
UP
4,05

Gameservers US
155 ms
0 %
12 ms
D
DOWN
4,24

Bigpoint Germany
74.75 ms
0 %
6 ms
B
UP
4,36





Total Time
Total A's
Total B's
Total C's
Total D's
Total E's
Total F's

*Total ping time is* *11631.25 ms* 
10
23
31
23
4
7


Partial results
ms
Average

Greek servers
165.25
15,02 ms

International servers
9562.75
136,61 ms

Gameservers
1903.25
100,17 ms





Ping Time
Average
Packet loss

*Total ping time is* *11631.25 ms*
*112,92 ms*
*Packet loss 5,15 %* 





*Test History(Last 10 results)*

*Spoiler:*





History(last 10 results)

Σάββατο 28-04-2012 and time 02:36:41-Total ping time in ms is 11631.25

Σάββατο 28-04-2012 and time 02:14:21-Total ping time in ms is 11708

Κυριακή 22-04-2012 and time 10:24:44-Total ping time in ms is 11910.5

Κυριακή 15-04-2012 and time 04:11:32-Total ping time in ms is 11320.75

Σ

ά

β

β

α

τ






Speedtest results (Detailed) v 2.0

*Spoiler:*





*Test date and time*

Date Σάββατο 28-04-2012 and time 02:38:31


*host*
 *in MB/s*

Free Fr
 1,46

Mirrorservice
 0,58

Apple
 1,23

Nvidia
 1,47

Microsoft
 1,57

LeaseWeb
 1,26

Vim
 1,45

ThinkBroadband
 0,83

Cachefly
 1,43

Ovh
 0,65

UoCrete
 1,66

Forthnet
 0,00

Otenet
 1,77

RootBSD
 0,70





Detailed results for multihosts(Line capacity)

*Spoiler:*





Host list by Someonefromhell

ftp://ftp.free.fr/ 0.15 MB/sftp://ftp.ovh.net/ 0.3 MB/sftp://ftp.hosteurope.de/ 0.15 MB/sftp://mirror.leaseweb.com/ 0.15 MB/sftp://ftp.sunet.se/ 0.2 MB/sftp://ftp.ukc.mirrorservice.org/ 0.05 MB/sftp://ftp.uni-kl.de/ 0.15 MB/sftp://ftp.funet.fi/ 0.2 MB/sftp://ftp5.gwdg.de/ 0.1 MB/sftp://mirror.sov.uk.goscomb.net/ 0.15 MB/s





Test mode
 Speed MB/s
 Speed Mbps

*Average speed for 14 hosts*
 1,15 MB/s
 9 Mbps 

*Line speed for 10 hosts (Line Capacity)*
 1,60 MB/s
 13 Mbps

----------


## lunatic

Client Info - PingTest and SpeedTest script ver 2.0 b download - Σάββατο 28-04-2012 and time 11:56:48

*ISP FORTHnet SA - IP 213.16 xxxxx - :: - BBRAS 213.16.246.10 - Network   213.16.128.0/17* 

*Network Advertised via * 

*ITGate.NET*

*E4A s.r.l.*

*TELECOM ITALIA SPARKLE S.p.A.*

*Microsoft Windows 7 Professional    - 2 Threads(8 CPUs), List by Someonefromhell, v0.69* 

* resolve in 6.3766 ms - NIC Intel(R) 82583V Gigabit Network Connection 100 Mbps*

*Time to fetch webpage 7,72 seconds - Upload speed:  720.00 kb/s - Interleaved*



prepend info

*Spoiler:*





 no prepending




Ping results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





*MOS (mean opinion score), is scaled from 5=best to 1=worst*
*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





host
Average ping time
Packet loss
Jitter
Rank
Tendency
M.O.S.

Hellas Online
24 ms
0 %
0 ms
A
DOWN
4,39

Wind
32.25 ms
0 %
17 ms
B
UP
4,37

On Telecoms
27 ms
0 %
4 ms
A
UP
4,39

Vivodi
29 ms
0 %
16 ms
A
UP
4,37

Forthnet
23.25 ms
0 %
0 ms
A
DOWN
4,39

OTE
25 ms
0 %
4 ms
A
UP
4,39

Netone
0 ms
100 %
0 ms
FAILED
DOWN
1,00

NTUA@GRNET
30.75 ms
0 %
4 ms
B
UP
4,38

Vodafone
169.75 ms
0 %
-3 ms
D
DOWN
4,28

Orange Business Hellas
0 ms
100 %
0 ms
FAILED
UP
1,00

Verizon Hellas
106.25 ms
0 %
-4 ms
C
UP
4,35

Cyta Hellas
140.5 ms
0 %
-66 ms
D
UP
4,40






*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





host
Average ping time
Packet loss
Jitter
Rank
Tendency
M.O.S.

DE-CIX
109.25 ms
0 %
41 ms
C
UP
4,20

AMS-IX
87.5 ms
0 %
4 ms
C
UP
4,35

LINX
104.25 ms
0 %
35 ms
C
UP
4,25

NL-IX
94.5 ms
0 %
0 ms
C
UP
4,35

RIPN@MSK-IX
140.25 ms
0 %
1 ms
D
UP
4,32

ESPANIX
101 ms
0 %
0 ms
C
UP
4,35

MIX
88.5 ms
0 %
-1 ms
C
UP
4,36

PANAP
80 ms
0 %
1 ms
C
UP
4,36

Akamai
23.75 ms
0 %
-1 ms
A
UP
4,39

Cachefly
72 ms
0 %
0 ms
B
UP
4,37

Google CDN
24.5 ms
0 %
0 ms
A
UP
4,39

Yahoo US
188 ms
0 %
-113 ms
D
UP
4,42

AT&T US
222.5 ms
0 %
53 ms
E
UP
3,66

Global Crossing US
208.25 ms
0 %
-23 ms
E
UP
4,29

Level 3 US
207.75 ms
0 %
16 ms
E
UP
4,03

Telia US
204.5 ms
0 %
54 ms
E
UP
3,73

Qwest US
197.25 ms
0 %
-8 ms
D
UP
4,23

Tata Communications US
203.25 ms
0 %
2 ms
E
UP
4,15

Verizon US
161 ms
0 %
0 ms
D
UP
4,29

Savvis US
223.25 ms
0 %
23 ms
E
UP
3,92

America Online Transit Data Network US
194 ms
0 %
24 ms
D
UP
4,02

Cogent Communications US
184.75 ms
0 %
4 ms
D
UP
4,20

Hurricane Electric US
230.75 ms
0 %
-1 ms
E
UP
4,07

AboveNet US
241.25 ms
0 %
-41 ms
E
UP
4,29

XO Communications US
232 ms
0 %
0 ms
E
UP
4,06

Sprint Nextel US
162.25 ms
0 %
-6 ms
D
UP
4,06

Allstream US
217 ms
0 %
-157 ms
E
UP
4,45

TW Telecom US
279.75 ms
0 %
-10 ms
F
UP
3,96

Deutche Telecom Germany
138 ms
0 %
56 ms
D
UP
3,99

Global Crossing Germany
83.25 ms
0 %
43 ms
C
UP
4,27

Cogent Germany
83.25 ms
0 %
0 ms
C
UP
4,36

Telia Germany
68.5 ms
0 %
4 ms
B
UP
4,36

Level 3 Germany
98.5 ms
0 %
-3 ms
C
UP
4,35

Tata Communications Germany
93.5 ms
0 %
12 ms
C
UP
4,34

Savvis Germany
85.75 ms
0 %
1 ms
C
UP
4,36

Cable&Wireless Germany
99.5 ms
0 %
-3 ms
C
UP
4,35

PCCW Germany
97.75 ms
0 %
8 ms
C
UP
4,34

NTT Communications UK
85.5 ms
0 %
-1 ms
C
UP
4,36

America Online Transit Data Network UK
150.25 ms
0 %
29 ms
D
UP
4,14

Tinet UK
61.5 ms
25 %
59 ms
B
UP
1,37

GEANT UK
98.75 ms
0 %
-10 ms
C
UP
4,36

British Telecom UK
137.5 ms
0 %
-10 ms
D
UP
4,34

Hurricane Electric UK
129.5 ms
0 %
-23 ms
D
UP
4,36

Tinet Netherlands
147.75 ms
0 %
6 ms
D
UP
4,29

AboveNet Netherlands
190.25 ms
0 %
-32 ms
D
UP
4,33

Wanadoo Netherlands
140.5 ms
0 %
-28 ms
D
UP
4,36

GEANT Netherlands
139.25 ms
0 %
60 ms
D
UP
3,96

Opentransit France
120 ms
0 %
-24 ms
C
UP
4,37

Sprint Nextel France
133 ms
0 %
70 ms
D
UP
3,90

Seabone Italy
77.25 ms
0 %
6 ms
C
UP
4,36

Infostrada Italy
100.5 ms
0 %
0 ms
C
UP
4,35

Telstra Australia
481 ms
0 %
-21 ms
F
UP
3,12

Optus Australia
391.25 ms
0 %
-50 ms
F
UP
3,83

NTT Communicatons Japan
0 ms
100 %
0 ms
FAILED
UP
1,00

IDC Japan
380 ms
0 %
52 ms
F
UP
2,88

Verizon Chech
111.75 ms
0 %
52 ms
C
UP
4,12

ChinaNet China
379.5 ms
0 %
-9 ms
F
UP
3,50

PCCW Hong Kong
366 ms
0 %
56 ms
F
UP
2,91

Pacnet Signapore
318.5 ms
0 %
-25 ms
F
UP
3,92

Isnet South Africa
309.75 ms
0 %
-38 ms
F
UP
4,05

Maxnet New Zealand
411 ms
0 %
57 ms
F
UP
2,66

Bell Canada
185.5 ms
0 %
-1 ms
D
UP
4,22

Leaseweb Netherlands
77 ms
0 %
1 ms
C
UP
4,36

The Planet US
221.5 ms
0 %
-16 ms
E
UP
4,21

Softlayer US
231 ms
0 %
36 ms
E
UP
3,77

Dreamhost US
278.25 ms
0 %
1 ms
F
UP
3,87

Rackspace US
233.25 ms
0 %
-93 ms
E
UP
4,38

Serverloft Germany
133 ms
0 %
-35 ms
D
UP
4,37

Host-Europe Germany
97.5 ms
0 %
23 ms
C
UP
4,32

Hetzner Germany
76 ms
0 %
0 ms
C
UP
4,36

OVH
88 ms
0 %
-6 ms
C
UP
4,36






*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





host
Average ping time
Packet loss
Jitter
Rank
Tendency
M.O.S.

NGI Italy
90.25 ms
0 %
12 ms
C
UP
4,34

Fastweb Italy
63.25 ms
0 %
1 ms
B
UP
4,37

NGZ-Server Germany
81.5 ms
0 %
-7 ms
C
UP
4,37

K-Play Germany
131.5 ms
0 %
5 ms
D
UP
4,32

GC-Server Germany
70.75 ms
0 %
1 ms
B
UP
4,37

247CS Germany
138 ms
0 %
0 ms
D
UP
4,33

Esport-Servers Germany
127 ms
0 %
50 ms
D
UP
4,08

LB-Server Germany
106.5 ms
0 %
61 ms
C
UP
4,07

G-Portal Germany
80 ms
0 %
7 ms
C
UP
4,35

KillerCreation UK
104.25 ms
0 %
-1 ms
C
UP
4,35

Multiplay UK
85.75 ms
0 %
0 ms
C
UP
4,36

ServerFFS Netherlands
100.5 ms
0 %
12 ms
C
UP
4,33

GS-COM DK
91.75 ms
0 %
-12 ms
C
UP
4,37

Clanhost Netherlands
94.75 ms
0 %
0 ms
C
UP
4,35

RDSNET Romania
112.75 ms
0 %
-1 ms
C
UP
4,34

Dataplex Hungary
0 ms
100 %
0 ms
FAILED
UP
1,00

EA US
223.75 ms
0 %
7 ms
E
UP
4,04

Valve US
324.5 ms
0 %
-13 ms
F
UP
3,79

Gameservers US
210.5 ms
0 %
70 ms
E
UP
3,56

Bigpoint Germany
74.5 ms
0 %
1 ms
B
UP
4,36





Total Time
Total A's
Total B's
Total C's
Total D's
Total E's
Total F's

*Total ping time is* *14731.75 ms* 
7
8
35
23
15
11


Partial results
ms
Average

Greek servers
607.75
55,25 ms

International servers
11812.25
168,75 ms

Gameservers
2311.75
121,67 ms





Ping Time
Average
Packet loss

*Total ping time is* *14731.75 ms*
*143,03 ms*
*Packet loss 4,38 %* 





*Test History(Last 10 results)*

*Spoiler:*





History(last 10 results)

Σ

ά

β

β

α

τ

ο

 

2

8






Speedtest results (Detailed) v 2.0

*Spoiler:*





*Test date and time*

Date Σάββατο 28-04-2012 and time 11:58:38


*host*
 *in MB/s*

Free Fr
 1,48

Mirrorservice
 0,37

Apple
 1,37

Nvidia
 1,19

Microsoft
 1,50

LeaseWeb
 1,22

Vim
 0,63

ThinkBroadband
 0,76

Cachefly
 1,37

Ovh
 1,24

UoCrete
 1,50

Forthnet
 0,00

Otenet
 1,74

RootBSD
 0,80





Detailed results for multihosts(Line capacity)

*Spoiler:*





Host list by Someonefromhell

ftp://ftp.free.fr/ 0.15 MB/sftp://ftp.ovh.net/ 0.1 MB/sftp://ftp.hosteurope.de/ 0.1 MB/sftp://mirror.leaseweb.com/ 0.1 MB/sftp://ftp.sunet.se/ 0.2 MB/sftp://ftp.ukc.mirrorservice.org/ 0.1 MB/sftp://ftp.uni-kl.de/ 0.1 MB/sftp://ftp.funet.fi/ 0.2 MB/sftp://ftp5.gwdg.de/ 0.15 MB/sftp://mirror.sov.uk.goscomb.net/ 0.15 MB/s





Test mode
 Speed MB/s
 Speed Mbps

*Average speed for 14 hosts*
 1,08 MB/s
 9 Mbps 

*Line speed for 10 hosts (Line Capacity)*
 1,35 MB/s
 11 Mbps






Εδώ τα ποστάρουμε ε?
Η γραμμή δεν είναι τελείως free..

----------


## Lagman

Client Info - PingTest and SpeedTest script ver 2.0 b download - Κυριακή 29-04-2012 and time 06:23:30

*ISP OTEnet S.A. - IP 87.202 xxxxx - :: - BBRAS 80.106.108.43 - Network   87.202.0.0/16* 

*Network Advertised via * 

*OTE GLOBAL SOLUTIONS S.A.*

*Microsoft® Windows Vista™ Ultimate  - 2 Threads(2 CPUs), List by Someonefromhell, v0.69* 

*   DNS Server: 192.168.178.1 resolve in 4.3507 ms - NIC Realtek RTL8168/8111 Family PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet NIC (NDIS 6.0) 1000 Mbps*

*Time to fetch webpage 1,08 seconds - Upload speed:  459.00 kb/s - Fast Path*



prepend info

*Spoiler:*





 no prepending




Ping results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





*MOS (mean opinion score), is scaled from 5=best to 1=worst*
*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





host
Average ping time
Packet loss
Jitter
Rank
Tendency
M.O.S.

Hellas Online
8.25 ms
0 %
1 ms
A
UP
4,40

Wind
7.5 ms
0 %
1 ms
A
DOWN
4,40

On Telecoms
7.5 ms
0 %
1 ms
A
UP
4,40

Vivodi
7.75 ms
0 %
0 ms
A
DOWN
4,40

Forthnet
0 ms
100 %
0 ms
FAILED
DOWN
1,00

OTE
6.75 ms
0 %
1 ms
A
DOWN
4,40

Netone
0 ms
100 %
0 ms
FAILED
DOWN
1,00

NTUA@GRNET
7 ms
0 %
0 ms
A
DOWN
4,40

Vodafone
7.25 ms
0 %
1 ms
A
UP
4,40

Orange Business Hellas
0 ms
100 %
0 ms
FAILED
DOWN
1,00

Verizon Hellas
109.75 ms
0 %
1 ms
C
UP
4,34

Cyta Hellas
7 ms
0 %
0 ms
A
DOWN
4,40






*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





host
Average ping time
Packet loss
Jitter
Rank
Tendency
M.O.S.

DE-CIX
69.25 ms
0 %
1 ms
B
DOWN
4,37

AMS-IX
52.25 ms
0 %
1 ms
B
UP
4,38

LINX
69 ms
0 %
1 ms
B
DOWN
4,37

NL-IX
50.5 ms
0 %
4 ms
B
UP
4,37

RIPN@MSK-IX
92.75 ms
0 %
2 ms
C
UP
4,35

ESPANIX
100 ms
0 %
1 ms
C
UP
4,35

MIX
78 ms
0 %
1 ms
C
DOWN
4,36

PANAP
60.75 ms
0 %
0 ms
B
DOWN
4,37

Akamai
6.5 ms
0 %
1 ms
A
DOWN
4,40

Cachefly
84.25 ms
0 %
9 ms
C
UP
4,35

Google CDN
6.5 ms
0 %
1 ms
A
DOWN
4,40

Yahoo US
158.25 ms
0 %
1 ms
D
UP
4,29

AT&T US
162.25 ms
0 %
1 ms
D
UP
4,28

Global Crossing US
155.5 ms
0 %
0 ms
D
DOWN
4,30

Level 3 US
185 ms
0 %
1 ms
D
DOWN
4,21

Telia US
170 ms
0 %
28 ms
D
UP
4,08

Qwest US
186 ms
0 %
2 ms
D
UP
4,20

Tata Communications US
188.5 ms
0 %
2 ms
D
DOWN
4,20

Verizon US
154.75 ms
0 %
-1 ms
D
UP
4,31

Savvis US
143 ms
0 %
0 ms
D
UP
4,32

America Online Transit Data Network US
151 ms
0 %
1 ms
D
DOWN
4,31

Cogent Communications US
157.25 ms
0 %
5 ms
D
UP
4,27

Hurricane Electric US
191.75 ms
0 %
1 ms
D
DOWN
4,19

AboveNet US
186 ms
0 %
0 ms
D
DOWN
4,22

XO Communications US
211 ms
0 %
0 ms
E
UP
4,14

Sprint Nextel US
141 ms
0 %
0 ms
D
DOWN
4,32

Allstream US
162.5 ms
0 %
3 ms
D
UP
4,27

TW Telecom US
195.25 ms
0 %
1 ms
D
UP
4,18

Deutche Telecom Germany
83.75 ms
0 %
1 ms
C
UP
4,36

Global Crossing Germany
96.25 ms
0 %
1 ms
C
UP
4,35

Cogent Germany
68.75 ms
0 %
0 ms
B
DOWN
4,37

Telia Germany
77.5 ms
0 %
-34 ms
C
UP
4,40

Level 3 Germany
68.25 ms
0 %
4 ms
B
DOWN
4,36

Tata Communications Germany
65.5 ms
0 %
1 ms
B
DOWN
4,37

Savvis Germany
71.25 ms
0 %
3 ms
B
UP
4,36

Cable&Wireless Germany
75.75 ms
0 %
2 ms
C
DOWN
4,36

PCCW Germany
230.25 ms
0 %
15 ms
E
UP
3,95

NTT Communications UK
154.5 ms
0 %
-4 ms
D
UP
4,32

America Online Transit Data Network UK
87.75 ms
0 %
7 ms
C
UP
4,35

Tinet UK
88 ms
0 %
12 ms
C
UP
4,34

GEANT UK
80.5 ms
0 %
0 ms
C
UP
4,36

British Telecom UK
70 ms
0 %
2 ms
B
UP
4,37

Hurricane Electric UK
66 ms
0 %
-6 ms
B
UP
4,38

Tinet Netherlands
76 ms
0 %
1 ms
C
DOWN
4,36

AboveNet Netherlands
67.5 ms
0 %
1 ms
B
DOWN
4,37

Wanadoo Netherlands
49 ms
0 %
1 ms
B
DOWN
4,38

GEANT Netherlands
72.75 ms
0 %
0 ms
B
DOWN
4,37

Opentransit France
79.25 ms
0 %
1 ms
C
DOWN
4,36

Sprint Nextel France
75.25 ms
0 %
1 ms
C
DOWN
4,36

Seabone Italy
93 ms
0 %
1 ms
C
DOWN
4,35

Infostrada Italy
116.25 ms
0 %
66 ms
C
UP
4,00

Telstra Australia
365 ms
0 %
4 ms
F
UP
3,45

Optus Australia
416.25 ms
0 %
-56 ms
F
UP
3,77

NTT Communicatons Japan
0 ms
100 %
0 ms
FAILED
DOWN
1,00

IDC Japan
317.75 ms
0 %
2 ms
F
DOWN
3,69

Verizon Chech
74.25 ms
0 %
1 ms
B
DOWN
4,36

ChinaNet China
369.5 ms
0 %
1 ms
F
UP
3,46

PCCW Hong Kong
351.25 ms
0 %
0 ms
F
UP
3,55

Pacnet Signapore
395 ms
0 %
1 ms
F
UP
3,33

Isnet South Africa
244.5 ms
0 %
0 ms
E
UP
4,01

Maxnet New Zealand
333 ms
0 %
-1 ms
F
DOWN
3,65

Bell Canada
161.5 ms
0 %
3 ms
D
DOWN
4,27

Leaseweb Netherlands
68.25 ms
0 %
1 ms
B
DOWN
4,37

The Planet US
189.5 ms
0 %
1 ms
D
DOWN
4,20

Softlayer US
174.25 ms
0 %
1 ms
D
DOWN
4,25

Dreamhost US
199.5 ms
0 %
0 ms
D
UP
4,17

Rackspace US
153.25 ms
0 %
1 ms
D
DOWN
4,31

Serverloft Germany
72 ms
0 %
0 ms
B
DOWN
4,37

Host-Europe Germany
68.75 ms
0 %
0 ms
B
DOWN
4,37

Hetzner Germany
73 ms
0 %
1 ms
B
DOWN
4,36

OVH
78 ms
0 %
3 ms
C
DOWN
4,36






*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





host
Average ping time
Packet loss
Jitter
Rank
Tendency
M.O.S.

NGI Italy
75.5 ms
0 %
1 ms
C
DOWN
4,36

Fastweb Italy
79.5 ms
0 %
1 ms
C
DOWN
4,36

NGZ-Server Germany
71.75 ms
0 %
0 ms
B
DOWN
4,37

K-Play Germany
72.75 ms
0 %
2 ms
B
DOWN
4,36

GC-Server Germany
80 ms
0 %
0 ms
C
DOWN
4,36

247CS Germany
71.5 ms
0 %
1 ms
B
DOWN
4,37

Esport-Servers Germany
67.75 ms
0 %
0 ms
B
DOWN
4,37

LB-Server Germany
74.75 ms
0 %
-8 ms
B
DOWN
4,37

G-Portal Germany
88 ms
0 %
3 ms
C
DOWN
4,35

KillerCreation UK
58.75 ms
0 %
2 ms
B
DOWN
4,37

Multiplay UK
69 ms
0 %
1 ms
B
DOWN
4,37

ServerFFS Netherlands
50.25 ms
0 %
5 ms
B
DOWN
4,37

GS-COM DK
76.25 ms
0 %
1 ms
C
UP
4,36

Clanhost Netherlands
49 ms
0 %
0 ms
B
DOWN
4,38

RDSNET Romania
98.25 ms
0 %
1 ms
C
DOWN
4,35

Dataplex Hungary
77.75 ms
0 %
-2 ms
C
UP
4,37

EA US
159.5 ms
0 %
-1 ms
D
DOWN
4,30

Valve US
229.25 ms
0 %
1 ms
E
DOWN
4,06

Gameservers US
154.5 ms
0 %
1 ms
D
DOWN
4,30

Bigpoint Germany
69.75 ms
0 %
0 ms
B
DOWN
4,37





Total Time
Total A's
Total B's
Total C's
Total D's
Total E's
Total F's

*Total ping time is* *11628.75 ms* 
10
29
25
24
4
7


Partial results
ms
Average

Greek servers
168.75
15,34 ms

International servers
9686.25
138,38 ms

Gameservers
1773.75
93,36 ms





Ping Time
Average
Packet loss

*Total ping time is* *11628.75 ms*
*112,90 ms*
*Packet loss 4,12 %* 





*Test History(Last 10 results)*

*Spoiler:*





History(last 10 results)

Κυριακή 29-04-2012 and time 06:23:30-Total ping time in ms is 11628.75

Σάββατο 28-04-2012 and time 02:36:41-Total ping time in ms is 11631.25

Σάββατο 28-04-2012 and time 02:14:21-Total ping time in ms is 11708

Κυριακή 22-04-2012 and time 10:24:44-Total ping time in ms is 11910.5

Κυριακή 15-04-2012 and time 04:11:32-Total ping time in ms is 11320.75

Σ

ά

β

β

α

----------


## nnn

Client Info - PingTest and SpeedTest script ver 2.0 b download - Κυριακή 29-04-2012 and time 18:53:25

*ISP Cyta Hellas - IP 178.59 xxxxx - :: - BBRAS 46.103.127.3 - Network   178.59.128.0/17* 

*Network Advertised via * 

*Global Crossing Ltd. S 50th St Phoenix, AZ  85034 800.414.5028 ncc@gblx.net*

*TELECOM ITALIA SPARKLE S.p.A.*

*Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium    - 2 Threads(2 CPUs), List by Someonefromhell, v0.69* 

*   DNS Server: 78.87.0.22 resolve in 26.1185 ms - NIC 11b/g/n  Wireless LAN Mini-PCI Express Adapter II 300 Mbps*

*Time to fetch webpage 1,31 seconds - Upload speed:  1.24 Mb/s - Interleaved*



prepend info

*Spoiler:*





 no prepending




Ping results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





*MOS (mean opinion score), is scaled from 5=best to 1=worst*
*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





host
Average ping time
Packet loss
Jitter
Rank
Tendency
M.O.S.

Hellas Online
25.75 ms
0 %
-1 ms
A
UP
4,39

Wind
21.5 ms
0 %
-5 ms
A
UP
4,40

On Telecoms
19.75 ms
0 %
0 ms
A
UP
4,39

Vivodi
21 ms
0 %
-4 ms
A
UP
4,40

Forthnet
58.5 ms
0 %
1 ms
B
DOWN
4,37

OTE
20 ms
0 %
1 ms
A
UP
4,39

Netone
0 ms
100 %
0 ms
FAILED
DOWN
1,00

NTUA@GRNET
19 ms
0 %
4 ms
A
UP
4,39

Vodafone
18.75 ms
0 %
1 ms
A
UP
4,39

Orange Business Hellas
0 ms
100 %
0 ms
FAILED
DOWN
1,00

Verizon Hellas
20 ms
0 %
0 ms
A
DOWN
4,39

Cyta Hellas
17.75 ms
0 %
-1 ms
A
DOWN
4,40






*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





host
Average ping time
Packet loss
Jitter
Rank
Tendency
M.O.S.

DE-CIX
96.75 ms
0 %
0 ms
C
UP
4,35

AMS-IX
104.25 ms
0 %
-2 ms
C
UP
4,35

LINX
87 ms
0 %
4 ms
C
UP
4,35

NL-IX
86 ms
0 %
0 ms
C
UP
4,36

RIPN@MSK-IX
133.25 ms
0 %
1 ms
D
UP
4,33

ESPANIX
116.25 ms
0 %
2 ms
C
UP
4,34

MIX
72.25 ms
0 %
-5 ms
B
UP
4,37

PANAP
90.75 ms
0 %
3 ms
C
DOWN
4,35

Akamai
17.75 ms
0 %
-1 ms
A
DOWN
4,40

Cachefly
75.75 ms
0 %
-1 ms
C
DOWN
4,37

Google CDN
19 ms
0 %
-3 ms
A
UP
4,40

Yahoo US
164.25 ms
0 %
2 ms
D
UP
4,27

AT&T US
172 ms
0 %
-1 ms
D
DOWN
4,26

Global Crossing US
183.25 ms
0 %
1 ms
D
UP
4,22

Level 3 US
212.25 ms
0 %
-1 ms
E
UP
4,14

Telia US
178.5 ms
0 %
-58 ms
D
DOWN
4,37

Qwest US
201.5 ms
0 %
0 ms
E
UP
4,17

Tata Communications US
205.25 ms
0 %
0 ms
E
DOWN
4,16

Verizon US
171 ms
0 %
-4 ms
D
UP
4,28

Savvis US
178.25 ms
0 %
-1 ms
D
UP
4,25

America Online Transit Data Network US
180.75 ms
0 %
0 ms
D
UP
4,23

Cogent Communications US
161.75 ms
0 %
-3 ms
D
UP
4,30

Hurricane Electric US
238 ms
0 %
-3 ms
E
UP
4,06

AboveNet US
230.25 ms
0 %
3 ms
E
UP
4,05

XO Communications US
213.25 ms
0 %
1 ms
E
DOWN
4,12

Sprint Nextel US
164.25 ms
0 %
2 ms
D
DOWN
4,27

Allstream US
182.75 ms
0 %
0 ms
D
UP
4,23

TW Telecom US
215.25 ms
0 %
1 ms
E
DOWN
4,11

Deutche Telecom Germany
96.75 ms
25 %
-16 ms
C
DOWN
1,56

Global Crossing Germany
80.25 ms
0 %
-1 ms
C
UP
4,36

Cogent Germany
85.5 ms
0 %
0 ms
C
DOWN
4,36

Telia Germany
76 ms
0 %
0 ms
C
DOWN
4,36

Level 3 Germany
83.75 ms
0 %
5 ms
C
DOWN
4,35

Tata Communications Germany
92.25 ms
0 %
2 ms
C
UP
4,35

Savvis Germany
76 ms
0 %
2 ms
C
DOWN
4,36

Cable&Wireless Germany
96.75 ms
0 %
0 ms
C
UP
4,35

PCCW Germany
93.75 ms
0 %
47 ms
C
UP
4,21

NTT Communications UK
94.25 ms
0 %
1 ms
C
UP
4,35

America Online Transit Data Network UK
108.25 ms
0 %
0 ms
C
UP
4,34

Tinet UK
103 ms
0 %
2 ms
C
UP
4,35

GEANT UK
95.75 ms
0 %
0 ms
C
UP
4,35

British Telecom UK
89 ms
0 %
0 ms
C
UP
4,36

Hurricane Electric UK
89 ms
0 %
-16 ms
C
DOWN
4,37

Tinet Netherlands
89.75 ms
0 %
2 ms
C
UP
4,35

AboveNet Netherlands
93.5 ms
0 %
3 ms
C
UP
4,35

Wanadoo Netherlands
95.75 ms
0 %
-2 ms
C
DOWN
4,35

GEANT Netherlands
87.5 ms
0 %
0 ms
C
UP
4,36

Opentransit France
80 ms
0 %
2 ms
C
DOWN
4,36

Sprint Nextel France
99.5 ms
0 %
3 ms
C
UP
4,35

Seabone Italy
64.75 ms
0 %
2 ms
B
UP
4,37

Infostrada Italy
104.25 ms
0 %
16 ms
C
UP
4,33

Telstra Australia
196.5 ms
50 %
-50 ms
D
DOWN
2,86

Optus Australia
404 ms
0 %
92 ms
F
UP
2,34

NTT Communicatons Japan
0 ms
100 %
0 ms
FAILED
DOWN
1,00

IDC Japan
406.5 ms
0 %
161 ms
F
UP
1,67

Verizon Chech
89.25 ms
0 %
8 ms
C
DOWN
4,35

ChinaNet China
440.75 ms
0 %
5 ms
F
UP
3,05

PCCW Hong Kong
411.5 ms
0 %
-2 ms
F
UP
3,28

Pacnet Signapore
305.5 ms
0 %
-1 ms
F
UP
3,77

Isnet South Africa
273.25 ms
0 %
-2 ms
F
UP
3,92

Maxnet New Zealand
354.5 ms
0 %
0 ms
F
UP
3,54

Bell Canada
176.25 ms
25 %
65 ms
D
DOWN
1,05

Leaseweb Netherlands
77.25 ms
0 %
1 ms
C
DOWN
4,36

The Planet US
197 ms
0 %
-2 ms
D
DOWN
4,19

Softlayer US
197.25 ms
0 %
3 ms
D
DOWN
4,16

Dreamhost US
231.25 ms
0 %
-2 ms
E
DOWN
4,08

Rackspace US
181.5 ms
0 %
2 ms
D
UP
4,22

Serverloft Germany
85.5 ms
0 %
6 ms
C
UP
4,35

Host-Europe Germany
87.75 ms
0 %
-2 ms
C
UP
4,36

Hetzner Germany
87 ms
0 %
0 ms
C
DOWN
4,36

OVH
91.25 ms
0 %
0 ms
C
UP
4,36






*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





host
Average ping time
Packet loss
Jitter
Rank
Tendency
M.O.S.

NGI Italy
89.75 ms
0 %
1 ms
C
UP
4,35

Fastweb Italy
90.75 ms
0 %
-25 ms
C
UP
4,38

NGZ-Server Germany
76.5 ms
0 %
0 ms
C
UP
4,36

K-Play Germany
91.25 ms
0 %
1 ms
C
UP
4,35

GC-Server Germany
90.25 ms
0 %
2 ms
C
UP
4,35

247CS Germany
73.25 ms
0 %
1 ms
B
DOWN
4,36

Esport-Servers Germany
89.75 ms
0 %
-1 ms
C
UP
4,36

LB-Server Germany
82.25 ms
0 %
-7 ms
C
DOWN
4,37

G-Portal Germany
96.25 ms
0 %
12 ms
C
UP
4,34

KillerCreation UK
123.75 ms
50 %
-172 ms
C
UP
2,11

Multiplay UK
105 ms
0 %
0 ms
C
UP
4,35

ServerFFS Netherlands
87.5 ms
0 %
-3 ms
C
UP
4,36

GS-COM DK
110.25 ms
0 %
-3 ms
C
DOWN
4,35

Clanhost Netherlands
99.5 ms
0 %
-4 ms
C
DOWN
4,35

RDSNET Romania
93.75 ms
25 %
-22 ms
C
DOWN
1,58

Dataplex Hungary
108.25 ms
0 %
3 ms
C
UP
4,34

EA US
211.25 ms
0 %
-2 ms
E
UP
4,15

Valve US
245 ms
0 %
-1 ms
E
UP
4,02

Gameservers US
163.5 ms
0 %
1 ms
D
UP
4,28

Bigpoint Germany
102.5 ms
0 %
-1 ms
C
UP
4,35





Total Time
Total A's
Total B's
Total C's
Total D's
Total E's
Total F's

*Total ping time is* *12992.75 ms* 
11
4
51
17
10
7


Partial results
ms
Average

Greek servers
242
22,00 ms

International servers
10520.5
150,29 ms

Gameservers
2230.25
117,38 ms





Ping Time
Average
Packet loss

*Total ping time is* *12992.75 ms*
*126,14 ms*
*Packet loss 4,89 %* 





*Test History(Last 10 results)*

*Spoiler:*





History(last 10 results)

Κυριακή 29-04-2012 and time 18:53:25-Total ping time in ms is 12992.75

Τρίτη 24-04-2012 and time 23:43:27-Total ping time in ms is 12848.5

Τρίτη 24-04-2012 and time 23:22:41-Total ping time in ms is 12816.5

Σάββατο 07-04-2012 and time 21:56:07-Total ping time in ms is 12410

Σάββατο 07-04-2012 and time 21:52:49-Total ping time in ms is 12260

Σάββατο 07-04-2012 and time 21:40:03-Total ping time in ms is 12447

Τετάρτη 28-03-2012 and time 23:28:00-Total ping time in ms is 12724.25

Τετάρτη 28-03-2012 and time 00:14:50-Total ping time in ms is 12283.5

Τρίτη 27-03-2012 and time 23:23:16-Total ping time in ms is 12478.25

Τρίτη 27-03-2012 and time 22:49:36-Total ping time in ms is 12552








Speedtest results (Detailed) v 2.0

*Spoiler:*





*Test date and time*

Date Κυριακή 29-04-2012 and time 18:57:01


*host*
 *in MB/s*

Free Fr
 1,87

Mirrorservice
 0,13

Apple
 2,80

Nvidia
 3,58

Microsoft
 3,77

LeaseWeb
 2,12

Vim
 1,57

ThinkBroadband
 0,94

Cachefly
 2,69

Ovh
 1,70

UoCrete
 3,16

Forthnet
 2,50

Otenet
 3,21

RootBSD
 0,75





Detailed results for multihosts(Line capacity)

*Spoiler:*





Host list by Someonefromhell

ftp://ftp.free.fr/ 0.4 MB/sftp://ftp.ovh.net/ 0.25 MB/sftp://ftp.hosteurope.de/ 0.2 MB/sftp://mirror.leaseweb.com/ 0.45 MB/sftp://ftp.sunet.se/ 0.55 MB/sftp://ftp.ukc.mirrorservice.org/ 0.1 MB/sftp://ftp.uni-kl.de/ 0.35 MB/sftp://ftp.funet.fi/ 0.25 MB/sftp://ftp5.gwdg.de/ 0.4 MB/sftp://mirror.sov.uk.goscomb.net/ 0.25 MB/s





Test mode
 Speed MB/s
 Speed Mbps

*Average speed for 14 hosts*
 2,20 MB/s
 18 Mbps 

*Line speed for 10 hosts (Line Capacity)*
 3,20 MB/s
 26 Mbps

----------


## nnn

Client Info - Short Test script ver 2.0 b download - Δευτέρα 30-04-2012 and time 00:31:00

*ISP Cyta Hellas - IP 178.59 xxxxx - :: - BBRAS 46.103.127.3 - Network   178.59.128.0/17* 

*Network Advertised via * 

*Global Crossing Ltd. S 50th St Phoenix, AZ  85034 800.414.5028 ncc@gblx.net*

*TELECOM ITALIA SPARKLE S.p.A.*

*Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium    - 2 Threads(2 CPUs)* 

*   DNS Server: 78.87.0.22 resolve in 23.045 ms - NIC 11b/g/n  Wireless LAN Mini-PCI Express Adapter II 300 Mbps*

*Time to fetch webpage 1,59 seconds - Line Capacity 3,50 MB/s, 28 Mbps - Upload speed:  1.24 Mb/s - Interleaved*



prepend info

*Spoiler:*





 no prepending

----------


## flamelab

Speedtest results (Detailed) v 2.0

*Spoiler:*





*Test date and time*

Date Monday 30-04-2012 and time 03:26:37


*host*
 *in MB/s*

Free Fr
 2.00

Mirrorservice
 0.41

Apple
 1.04

Nvidia
 1.78

Microsoft
 2.28

LeaseWeb
 1.05

Vim
 1.30

ThinkBroadband
 1.24

Cachefly
 1.74

Ovh
 1.08

UoCrete
 2.19

Forthnet
 1.88

Otenet
 1.78

RootBSD
 0.80





Detailed results for multihosts(Line capacity)

*Spoiler:*





Host list by Someonefromhell

ftp://ftp.free.fr/ 0.4 MB/sftp://ftp.ovh.net/ 0.15 MB/sftp://ftp.hosteurope.de/ 0.15 MB/sftp://mirror.leaseweb.com/ 0.25 MB/sftp://ftp.sunet.se/ 0.2 MB/sftp://ftp.ukc.mirrorservice.org/ 0.15 MB/sftp://ftp.uni-kl.de/ 0.3 MB/sftp://ftp.funet.fi/ 0.1 MB/sftp://ftp5.gwdg.de/ 0.2 MB/sftp://mirror.sov.uk.goscomb.net/ 0.1 MB/s





Test mode
 Speed MB/s
 Speed Mbps

*Average speed for 14 hosts*
 0.01 MB/s
 0 Mbps 

*Line speed for 10 hosts (Line Capacity)*
 2.00 MB/s
 0 Mbps





Τι κανω λαθος και πάαααντα μου βγαζει μηδέν κάποια αποτελεσματα ;

----------


## nnn

Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατί στο βγάζει αυτό.

----------


## flamelab

Oυτε 'γω, και διεγραψα και ξανακατεβασα το script  :Thinking:

----------


## treli@ris

Καιρο ειχα να τρεξω το script


Client Info - PingTest and SpeedTest script ver 2.0 download - Δευτέρα 30-04-2012 and time 15:22:36

*ISP OTEnet S.A. - IP 85.72. xxxxx - :: - BBRAS 80.106.108.44 - Network   85.72.0.0/16* 

*Network Advertised via * 

*OTE GLOBAL SOLUTIONS S.A.*

*Microsoft Windows 7 Professional    - 2 Threads(4 CPUs), List by Someonefromhell, v0.70* 

*   DNS Server: 192.168.1.254 resolve in 30.3538 ms - NIC Marvell Yukon 88E8056 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller 100 Mbps*

*Time to fetch webpage 1,15 seconds - Upload speed:  700.00 kb/s - Fast Path*



prepend info

*Spoiler:*





 no prepending




Ping results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





*MOS (mean opinion score), is scaled from 5=best to 1=worst*
*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





host
Average ping time
Packet loss
Jitter
Rank
Tendency
M.O.S.

Hellas Online
8 ms
0 %
-2 ms
A
UP
4,40

Wind
16.5 ms
0 %
36 ms
A
UP
4,36

On Telecoms
8.5 ms
0 %
-1 ms
A
UP
4,40

Vivodi
15 ms
0 %
29 ms
A
UP
4,37

Forthnet
9.5 ms
0 %
-6 ms
A
UP
4,41

OTE
7 ms
0 %
1 ms
A
UP
4,40

Cyta Hellas
9.75 ms
0 %
-3 ms
A
UP
4,40

NTUA@GRNET
13.5 ms
0 %
-24 ms
A
UP
4,42

Vodafone
14.5 ms
0 %
30 ms
A
UP
4,36

Orange Business Hellas
9.75 ms
0 %
-7 ms
A
UP
4,41

Verizon Hellas
117.5 ms
0 %
1 ms
C
UP
4,34

Cyta Hellas
16.75 ms
0 %
39 ms
A
UP
4,35






*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





host
Average ping time
Packet loss
Jitter
Rank
Tendency
M.O.S.

DE-CIX
84.25 ms
0 %
0 ms
C
UP
4,36

AMS-IX
74 ms
0 %
-1 ms
B
UP
4,37

LINX
70 ms
0 %
0 ms
B
UP
4,37

NL-IX
69.5 ms
0 %
4 ms
B
UP
4,36

RIPN@MSK-IX
118.25 ms
0 %
-11 ms
C
UP
4,35

ESPANIX
116.75 ms
0 %
8 ms
C
UP
4,33

MIX
83 ms
0 %
-1 ms
C
UP
4,36

PANAP
90.75 ms
0 %
1 ms
C
UP
4,35

Akamai
7.25 ms
0 %
1 ms
A
UP
4,40

Cachefly
69.5 ms
0 %
1 ms
B
UP
4,37

Google CDN
14 ms
0 %
8 ms
A
UP
4,39

Yahoo US
149.5 ms
0 %
1 ms
D
UP
4,32

AT&T US
169 ms
0 %
0 ms
D
UP
4,27

Global Crossing US
159.5 ms
0 %
5 ms
D
UP
4,27

Level 3 US
47.25 ms
75 %
0 ms
B
UP
1,00

Telia US
174.25 ms
0 %
-12 ms
D
UP
1,00

Qwest US
171.75 ms
0 %
0 ms
D
UP
4,26

Tata Communications US
212.25 ms
0 %
3 ms
E
UP
4,11

Verizon US
149.75 ms
0 %
0 ms
D
UP
4,32

Savvis US
161.75 ms
0 %
1 ms
D
UP
4,28

America Online Transit Data Network US
159.5 ms
0 %
-6 ms
D
UP
4,32

Cogent Communications US
145 ms
0 %
1 ms
D
UP
4,32

Hurricane Electric US
194 ms
0 %
1 ms
D
UP
4,19

AboveNet US
196.5 ms
0 %
1 ms
D
UP
4,18

XO Communications US
212.5 ms
0 %
0 ms
E
UP
4,13

Sprint Nextel US
146.75 ms
0 %
0 ms
D
UP
4,32

Allstream US
163.5 ms
0 %
4 ms
D
UP
4,26

TW Telecom US
195.75 ms
0 %
-23 ms
D
UP
4,32

Deutche Telecom Germany
83 ms
0 %
35 ms
C
UP
4,31

Global Crossing Germany
89.75 ms
0 %
1 ms
C
UP
4,35

Cogent Germany
71.25 ms
0 %
1 ms
B
UP
4,37

Telia Germany
72 ms
0 %
1 ms
B
UP
4,37

Level 3 Germany
81.75 ms
0 %
3 ms
C
UP
4,36

Tata Communications Germany
72.75 ms
0 %
0 ms
B
UP
4,37

Savvis Germany
65 ms
0 %
1 ms
B
UP
4,37

Cable&Wireless Germany
82 ms
0 %
15 ms
C
UP
4,34

PCCW Germany
71 ms
0 %
0 ms
B
UP
4,37

NTT Communications UK
146.25 ms
0 %
5 ms
D
UP
4,30

America Online Transit Data Network UK
101.5 ms
0 %
-17 ms
C
UP
4,37

Tinet UK
87.25 ms
0 %
29 ms
C
UP
4,32

GEANT UK
81.75 ms
0 %
0 ms
C
UP
4,36

British Telecom UK
73 ms
0 %
1 ms
B
UP
4,36

Hurricane Electric UK
63 ms
0 %
-3 ms
B
UP
4,37

Tinet Netherlands
79.25 ms
0 %
1 ms
C
UP
4,36

AboveNet Netherlands
63.25 ms
0 %
13 ms
B
UP
4,36

Wanadoo Netherlands
64 ms
0 %
4 ms
B
UP
4,37

GEANT Netherlands
71 ms
0 %
1 ms
B
UP
4,37

Opentransit France
78.5 ms
0 %
0 ms
C
UP
4,36

Sprint Nextel France
87 ms
0 %
1 ms
C
UP
4,36

Seabone Italy
113.5 ms
0 %
-10 ms
C
UP
4,35

Infostrada Italy
114.25 ms
0 %
1 ms
C
UP
4,34

Telstra Australia
361.75 ms
0 %
3 ms
F
UP
3,47

Optus Australia
410.5 ms
0 %
1 ms
F
UP
3,25

NTT Communicatons Japan
337.75 ms
0 %
10 ms
F
UP
3,52

IDC Japan
313.25 ms
0 %
-5 ms
F
UP
3,77

Verizon Chech
78.5 ms
0 %
0 ms
C
UP
4,36

ChinaNet China
400.25 ms
0 %
6 ms
F
UP
3,25

PCCW Hong Kong
344.75 ms
0 %
59 ms
F
UP
2,99

Pacnet Signapore
395.75 ms
0 %
-29 ms
F
UP
3,62

Isnet South Africa
311 ms
0 %
35 ms
F
UP
3,41

Maxnet New Zealand
347.25 ms
0 %
-11 ms
F
UP
3,67

Bell Canada
186 ms
0 %
24 ms
D
UP
4,05

Leaseweb Netherlands
93.25 ms
0 %
-29 ms
C
UP
4,39

The Planet US
188.25 ms
0 %
-5 ms
D
UP
4,24

Softlayer US
186.5 ms
0 %
1 ms
D
UP
4,21

Dreamhost US
195.75 ms
0 %
2 ms
D
UP
4,17

Rackspace US
144.75 ms
0 %
8 ms
D
UP
4,29

Serverloft Germany
76.75 ms
0 %
15 ms
C
UP
4,35

Host-Europe Germany
69.25 ms
0 %
1 ms
B
UP
4,37

Hetzner Germany
86.5 ms
0 %
-15 ms
C
UP
4,37

OVH
82.5 ms
0 %
1 ms
C
UP
4,36






*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





host
Average ping time
Packet loss
Jitter
Rank
Tendency
M.O.S.

NGI Italy
83.25 ms
0 %
3 ms
C
UP
4,36

Fastweb Italy
88.25 ms
0 %
9 ms
C
UP
4,35

NGZ-Server Germany
80 ms
0 %
0 ms
C
UP
4,36

K-Play Germany
71.75 ms
0 %
1 ms
B
UP
4,37

GC-Server Germany
68.25 ms
0 %
-8 ms
B
UP
4,38

247CS Germany
72.25 ms
0 %
1 ms
B
UP
4,36

Esport-Servers Germany
67 ms
0 %
0 ms
B
UP
4,37

LB-Server Germany
80.5 ms
0 %
6 ms
C
UP
4,35

G-Portal Germany
69.75 ms
0 %
0 ms
B
UP
4,37

KillerCreation UK
74 ms
0 %
1 ms
B
UP
4,36

Multiplay UK
69.75 ms
0 %
-2 ms
B
UP
4,37

ServerFFS Netherlands
76.25 ms
0 %
9 ms
C
UP
4,35

GS-COM DK
87 ms
0 %
0 ms
C
UP
4,36

Clanhost Netherlands
68.5 ms
0 %
-12 ms
B
UP
4,38

RDSNET Romania
129.75 ms
0 %
21 ms
D
UP
4,26

Dataplex Hungary
88 ms
0 %
1 ms
C
UP
4,36

EA US
177 ms
0 %
1 ms
D
UP
4,24

Valve US
220.5 ms
0 %
1 ms
E
UP
4,10

Gameservers US
160.25 ms
0 %
1 ms
D
UP
4,29

Bigpoint Germany
77.75 ms
0 %
1 ms
C
UP
4,36





Total Time
Total A's
Total B's
Total C's
Total D's
Total E's
Total F's

*Total ping time is* *12284 ms* 
13
24
31
23
3
9


Partial results
ms
Average

Greek servers
246.25
22,39 ms

International servers
10128
144,69 ms

Gameservers
1909.75
100,51 ms





Ping Time
Average
Packet loss

*Total ping time is* *12284 ms*
*119,26 ms*
*Packet loss 0,77 %* 





*Test History(Last 10 results)*

*Spoiler:*





History(last 10 results)

Δ

ε

υ

τ

έ

ρ

α

 

3

0






Speedtest results (Detailed) v 2.0

*Spoiler:*





*Test date and time*

Date Δευτέρα 30-04-2012 and time 15:24:23


*host*
 *in MB/s*

Free Fr
 1,34

Mirrorservice
 0,53

Apple
 0,24

Nvidia
 1,72

Microsoft
 1,40

LeaseWeb
 0,56

Vim
 1,67

ThinkBroadband
 0,74

Cachefly
 1,29

Ovh
 0,54

UoCrete
 1,62

Forthnet
 1,71

Otenet
 1,91

RootBSD
 0,38





Detailed results for multihosts(Line capacity)

*Spoiler:*





Host list by Someonefromhell

ftp://ftp.free.fr/ 0.3 MB/sftp://ftp.ovh.net/ 0.05 MB/sftp://ftp.hosteurope.de/ 0.05 MB/sftp://mirror.leaseweb.com/ 0.1 MB/sftp://ftp.sunet.se/ 0.2 MB/sftp://ftp.ukc.mirrorservice.org/ 0.05 MB/sftp://ftp.uni-kl.de/ 0.05 MB/sftp://ftp.funet.fi/ 0.7 MB/sftp://ftp5.gwdg.de/ 0.1 MB/sftp://mirror.sov.uk.goscomb.net/ 0.2 MB/s





Test mode
 Speed MB/s
 Speed Mbps

*Average speed for 14 hosts*
 1,12 MB/s
 9 Mbps 

*Line speed for 10 hosts (Line Capacity)*
 1,80 MB/s
 14 Mbps

----------


## nnn

> Speedtest results (Detailed) v 2.0
> 
> *Spoiler:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Test date and time*
> ...


Το βρήκα  :Razz: 
για δες, τι loacle έχεις ρυθμισμένο, κυρίως πως έχεις ρυθμισμένη την υποδιαστολή.

----------


## nnn

Client Info - Short Test script ver 2.0 c download - Δευτέρα 30-04-2012 and time 21:07:22

*ISP Cyta Hellas - IP 178.59 xxxxx - :: - BBRAS 46.103.127.3 - Network   178.59.128.0/17* 

*Network Advertised via * 

*Global Crossing Ltd. S 50th St Phoenix, AZ  85034 800.414.5028 ncc@gblx.net*

*TELECOM ITALIA SPARKLE S.p.A.*

*Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium    - 2 Threads(2 CPUs)* 

*   DNS Server: 78.87.0.22 resolve in 26.2078 ms - NIC 11b/g/n  Wireless LAN Mini-PCI Express Adapter II 300 Mbps*

*Time to fetch webpage 1,48 seconds - Line Capacity 3,80 MB/s, 30 Mbps - Upload speed:  1.15 Mb/s - Interleaved*



prepend info

*Spoiler:*





 no prepending

----------


## flamelab

Όντως nnn, δεν το'χα σε ελληνικά το όλο σύστημα με τις υποδιαστολές κλπ



Speedtest results (Detailed) v 2.0

*Spoiler:*





*Test date and time*

Date Δευτέρα 30-04-2012 and time 23:24:23


*host*
 *in MB/s*

Free Fr
 1,60

Mirrorservice
 1,16

Apple
 0,80

Nvidia
 1,02

Microsoft
 0,55

LeaseWeb
 1,51

Vim
 1,33

ThinkBroadband
 1,11

Cachefly
 1,92

Ovh
 1,33

UoCrete
 1,79

Forthnet
 1,91

Otenet
 2,00

RootBSD
 0,77





Detailed results for multihosts(Line capacity)

*Spoiler:*





Host list by Someonefromhell

ftp://ftp.free.fr/ 0.3 MB/sftp://ftp.ovh.net/ 0.2 MB/sftp://ftp.hosteurope.de/ 0.1 MB/sftp://mirror.leaseweb.com/ 0.15 MB/sftp://ftp.sunet.se/ 0.25 MB/sftp://ftp.ukc.mirrorservice.org/ 0.25 MB/sftp://ftp.uni-kl.de/ 0.25 MB/sftp://ftp.funet.fi/ 0.15 MB/sftp://ftp5.gwdg.de/ 0.2 MB/sftp://mirror.sov.uk.goscomb.net/ 0.2 MB/s





Test mode
 Speed MB/s
 Speed Mbps

*Average speed for 14 hosts*
 1,34 MB/s
 11 Mbps 

*Line speed for 10 hosts (Line Capacity)*
 2,05 MB/s
 16 Mbps

----------


## Lagman

Client Info - PingTest and SpeedTest script ver 2.0 c download - Κυριακή 13-05-2012 and time 14:47:19

*ISP OTEnet S.A. - IP 87.202 xxxxx - :: - BBRAS 80.106.108.43 - Network   87.202.0.0/16* 

*Network Advertised via * 

*OTE GLOBAL SOLUTIONS S.A.*

*Microsoft® Windows Vista™ Ultimate  - 2 Threads(2 CPUs), List by Someonefromhell, v0.70*

*   DNS Server: 192.168.178.1 resolve in 29.6906 ms - NIC Realtek RTL8168/8111 Family PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet NIC (NDIS 6.0) 1000 Mbps*

*Time to fetch webpage 3,67 seconds -  - Fast Path*



prepend info

*Spoiler:*





 no prepending 




Ping results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





*MOS (mean opinion score), is scaled from 5=best to 1=worst*
*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





host
Average ping time
Packet loss
Jitter
Rank
Tendency
M.O.S.

Hellas Online
9.75 ms
0 %
-3 ms
A
UP
4,40

Wind
9 ms
0 %
0 ms
A
UP
4,40

On Telecoms
8.75 ms
0 %
-2 ms
A
UP
4,40

Vivodi
9 ms
0 %
1 ms
A
UP
4,40

Forthnet
7.25 ms
0 %
1 ms
A
UP
4,40

OTE
9 ms
0 %
2 ms
A
UP
4,40

Cyta Hellas
7.25 ms
0 %
1 ms
A
UP
4,40

NTUA@GRNET
8 ms
0 %
0 ms
A
UP
4,40

Vodafone
9.75 ms
0 %
-7 ms
A
UP
4,41

Orange Business Hellas
9.25 ms
0 %
1 ms
A
UP
4,40

Verizon Hellas
107.5 ms
0 %
1 ms
C
DOWN
4,34

Cyta Hellas
8.75 ms
0 %
0 ms
A
UP
4,40






*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





host
Average ping time
Packet loss
Jitter
Rank
Tendency
M.O.S.

DE-CIX
70 ms
0 %
0 ms
B
UP
4,37

AMS-IX
99.25 ms
0 %
41 ms
C
UP
4,23

LINX
58.5 ms
0 %
-5 ms
B
DOWN
4,38

NL-IX
64.5 ms
0 %
0 ms
B
UP
4,37

RIPN@MSK-IX
109 ms
0 %
0 ms
C
UP
4,34

ESPANIX
99 ms
0 %
0 ms
C
DOWN
4,35

MIX
71 ms
0 %
0 ms
B
DOWN
4,37

PANAP
80.5 ms
0 %
-9 ms
C
UP
4,37

Akamai
23.75 ms
0 %
-4 ms
A
UP
4,40

Cachefly
90.75 ms
0 %
7 ms
C
UP
4,35

Google CDN
33.5 ms
0 %
1 ms
B
UP
4,39

Yahoo US
176.75 ms
0 %
2 ms
D
UP
4,23

AT&T US
184.75 ms
0 %
1 ms
D
UP
4,21

Global Crossing US
174 ms
0 %
1 ms
D
UP
4,25

Level 3 US
213.5 ms
0 %
0 ms
E
UP
4,13

Telia US
188.5 ms
0 %
-2 ms
D
UP
4,22

Qwest US
173.25 ms
0 %
27 ms
D
DOWN
4,08

Tata Communications US
186 ms
0 %
-3 ms
D
DOWN
4,24

Verizon US
143.5 ms
0 %
0 ms
D
DOWN
4,32

Savvis US
162 ms
0 %
-39 ms
D
UP
4,36

America Online Transit Data Network US
177.75 ms
0 %
-1 ms
D
UP
4,25

Cogent Communications US
181.25 ms
0 %
3 ms
D
UP
4,21

Hurricane Electric US
237.25 ms
0 %
1 ms
E
UP
4,03

AboveNet US
232.25 ms
0 %
2 ms
E
UP
4,05

XO Communications US
236.5 ms
0 %
-2 ms
E
UP
4,06

Sprint Nextel US
184.5 ms
0 %
1 ms
D
UP
4,22

Allstream US
177.5 ms
0 %
0 ms
D
UP
4,24

TW Telecom US
185.25 ms
0 %
1 ms
D
DOWN
4,21

Deutche Telecom Germany
73 ms
0 %
-14 ms
B
DOWN
4,38

Global Crossing Germany
59.25 ms
0 %
1 ms
B
DOWN
4,37

Cogent Germany
76.25 ms
0 %
-32 ms
C
UP
4,40

Telia Germany
86 ms
0 %
3 ms
C
UP
4,35

Level 3 Germany
93.5 ms
0 %
37 ms
C
UP
4,27

Tata Communications Germany
94 ms
0 %
-10 ms
C
UP
4,37

Savvis Germany
96.5 ms
0 %
-10 ms
C
UP
4,36

Cable&Wireless Germany
99.5 ms
0 %
6 ms
C
UP
4,34

PCCW Germany
97 ms
0 %
-6 ms
C
DOWN
4,36

NTT Communications UK
166.25 ms
0 %
-5 ms
D
UP
4,30

America Online Transit Data Network UK
88 ms
0 %
8 ms
C
UP
4,35

Tinet UK
91.75 ms
0 %
2 ms
C
UP
4,35

GEANT UK
95 ms
0 %
-6 ms
C
UP
4,36

British Telecom UK
97.25 ms
0 %
-6 ms
C
UP
4,36

Hurricane Electric UK
87.75 ms
0 %
30 ms
C
UP
4,32

Tinet Netherlands
62.5 ms
0 %
0 ms
B
DOWN
4,37

AboveNet Netherlands
62.75 ms
0 %
7 ms
B
DOWN
4,36

Wanadoo Netherlands
64.75 ms
0 %
1 ms
B
UP
4,37

GEANT Netherlands
63.25 ms
0 %
1 ms
B
DOWN
4,37

Opentransit France
59 ms
0 %
0 ms
B
DOWN
4,37

Sprint Nextel France
79 ms
0 %
1 ms
C
UP
4,36

Seabone Italy
80.75 ms
0 %
3 ms
C
DOWN
4,36

Infostrada Italy
92 ms
0 %
1 ms
C
DOWN
4,35

Telstra Australia
358.75 ms
0 %
-8 ms
F
DOWN
3,59

Optus Australia
693.5 ms
0 %
75 ms
F
UP
1,25

NTT Communicatons Japan
310.5 ms
0 %
1 ms
F
UP
3,73

IDC Japan
332 ms
0 %
11 ms
F
UP
3,54

Verizon Chech
59.75 ms
0 %
2 ms
B
DOWN
4,37

ChinaNet China
288.5 ms
25 %
0 ms
F
DOWN
1,08

PCCW Hong Kong
364.5 ms
0 %
0 ms
F
UP
3,49

Pacnet Signapore
497 ms
0 %
-221 ms
F
UP
4,38

Isnet South Africa
495.75 ms
0 %
-90 ms
F
UP
3,72

Maxnet New Zealand
743.75 ms
0 %
-96 ms
F
UP
2,52

Bell Canada
789 ms
0 %
-107 ms
F
UP
2,40

Leaseweb Netherlands
759.25 ms
0 %
50 ms
F
UP
1,20

The Planet US
937.25 ms
0 %
-39 ms
F
UP
1,20

Softlayer US
864.25 ms
0 %
237 ms
F
UP
2,37

Dreamhost US
194.5 ms
0 %
0 ms
D
DOWN
4,19

Rackspace US
132.25 ms
0 %
1 ms
D
DOWN
4,33

Serverloft Germany
52.5 ms
0 %
1 ms
B
DOWN
4,38

Host-Europe Germany
70.25 ms
0 %
1 ms
B
UP
4,37

Hetzner Germany
57 ms
0 %
2 ms
B
DOWN
4,37

OVH
70.5 ms
0 %
1 ms
B
DOWN
4,37






*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





host
Average ping time
Packet loss
Jitter
Rank
Tendency
M.O.S.

NGI Italy
58 ms
0 %
0 ms
B
DOWN
4,37

Fastweb Italy
62.5 ms
0 %
0 ms
B
DOWN
4,37

NGZ-Server Germany
65.75 ms
0 %
0 ms
B
DOWN
4,37

K-Play Germany
56.5 ms
0 %
1 ms
B
DOWN
4,37

GC-Server Germany
62.25 ms
0 %
1 ms
B
DOWN
4,37

247CS Germany
61.75 ms
0 %
0 ms
B
DOWN
4,37

Esport-Servers Germany
69.75 ms
0 %
0 ms
B
UP
4,37

LB-Server Germany
81.75 ms
0 %
0 ms
C
UP
4,36

G-Portal Germany
72.5 ms
0 %
2 ms
B
DOWN
4,36

KillerCreation UK
69.25 ms
0 %
1 ms
B
UP
4,37

Multiplay UK
61.75 ms
0 %
1 ms
B
DOWN
4,37

ServerFFS Netherlands
66.5 ms
0 %
0 ms
B
UP
4,37

GS-COM DK
82 ms
0 %
0 ms
C
UP
4,36

Clanhost Netherlands
63.75 ms
0 %
2 ms
B
UP
4,37

RDSNET Romania
87 ms
0 %
14 ms
C
DOWN
4,34

Dataplex Hungary
75.25 ms
0 %
2 ms
C
DOWN
4,36

EA US
174.25 ms
0 %
1 ms
D
UP
4,25

Valve US
210.25 ms
0 %
1 ms
E
DOWN
4,13

Gameservers US
138.75 ms
0 %
1 ms
D
DOWN
4,32

Bigpoint Germany
72 ms
0 %
1 ms
B
UP
4,37





Total Time
Total A's
Total B's
Total C's
Total D's
Total E's
Total F's

*Total ping time is* *15944.75 ms*
12
30
25
18
5
13


Partial results
ms
Average

Greek servers
203.25
18,48 ms

International servers
14050
200,71 ms

Gameservers
1691.5
89,03 ms





Ping Time
Average
Packet loss

*Total ping time is* *15944.75 ms*
*154,80 ms*
*Packet loss 0,26 %* 





*Test History(Last 10 results)*

*Spoiler:*





History(last 10 results)

Κυριακή 13-05-2012 and time 14:47:19-Total ping time in ms is 15944.75

Κυριακή 29-04-2012 and time 06:23:30-Total ping time in ms is 11628.75

Σάββατο 28-04-2012 and time 02:36:41-Total ping time in ms is 11631.25

Σάββατο 28-04-2012 and time 02:14:21-Total ping time in ms is 11708

Κυριακή 22-04-2012 and time 10:24:44-Total ping time in ms is 11910.5

Κυριακή 15-04-2012 and time 04:11:32-Total ping time in ms is 11320.75

Σ

ά

β

β






Speedtest results (Detailed) v 2.0

*Spoiler:*





*Test date and time*

Date Κυριακή 13-05-2012 and time 14:49:09


*host*
 *in MB/s*

Free Fr
 1,50

Mirrorservice
 0,62

Apple
 1,60

Nvidia
 1,61

Microsoft
 1,00

LeaseWeb
 0,62

Vim
 0,78

ThinkBroadband
 0,79

Cachefly
 1,41

Ovh
 0,61

UoCrete
 1,65

Forthnet
 1,71

Otenet
 1,66

RootBSD
 0,80





Detailed results for multihosts(Line capacity)

*Spoiler:*





Host list by Someonefromhell

ftp://ftp.free.fr/ 0.15 MB/sftp://ftp.ovh.net/ 0.15 MB/sftp://ftp.hosteurope.de/ 0.1 MB/sftp://mirror.leaseweb.com/ 0.1 MB/sftp://ftp.sunet.se/ 0.25 MB/sftp://ftp.ukc.mirrorservice.org/ 0.2 MB/sftp://ftp.uni-kl.de/ 0.25 MB/sftp://ftp.funet.fi/ 0.15 MB/sftp://ftp5.gwdg.de/ 0.15 MB/sftp://mirror.sov.uk.goscomb.net/ 0.1 MB/s 





Test mode
 Speed MB/s
 Speed Mbps

*Average speed for 14 hosts*
 1,17 MB/s
 9 Mbps

*Line speed for 10 hosts (Line Capacity)*
 1,60 MB/s
 13 Mbps

----------


## treli@ris

Client Info - PingTest and SpeedTest script ver 2.0 c download - Δευτέρα 14-05-2012 and time 11:18:11

*ISP OTEnet S.A. - IP 85.72. xxxxx - :: - BBRAS 80.106.108.44 - Network   85.72.0.0/16* 

*Network Advertised via * 

*OTE GLOBAL SOLUTIONS S.A.*

*Microsoft Windows 7 Professional    - 2 Threads(4 CPUs), List by Someonefromhell, v0.70* 

*   DNS Server: 192.168.1.254 resolve in 24.8578 ms - NIC Marvell Yukon 88E8056 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller 100 Mbps*

*Time to fetch webpage 1,30 seconds - Upload speed:  811.00 kb/s - Fast Path*



prepend info

*Spoiler:*





 no prepending




Ping results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





*MOS (mean opinion score), is scaled from 5=best to 1=worst*
*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





host
Average ping time
Packet loss
Jitter
Rank
Tendency
M.O.S.

Hellas Online
7.25 ms
0 %
1 ms
A
DOWN
4,40

Wind
7.75 ms
0 %
0 ms
A
UP
4,40

On Telecoms
7.25 ms
0 %
1 ms
A
DOWN
4,40

Vivodi
7.5 ms
0 %
1 ms
A
UP
4,40

Forthnet
7.75 ms
0 %
1 ms
A
UP
4,40

OTE
5.25 ms
25 %
0 ms
A
DOWN
1,62

Cyta Hellas
7.25 ms
0 %
1 ms
A
DOWN
4,40

NTUA@GRNET
7.25 ms
0 %
1 ms
A
DOWN
4,40

Vodafone
7.75 ms
0 %
0 ms
A
UP
4,40

Orange Business Hellas
8 ms
0 %
2 ms
A
DOWN
4,40

Verizon Hellas
96.25 ms
0 %
-1 ms
C
DOWN
4,35

Cyta Hellas
22.5 ms
0 %
1 ms
A
UP
4,39






*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





host
Average ping time
Packet loss
Jitter
Rank
Tendency
M.O.S.

DE-CIX
49.75 ms
0 %
1 ms
B
DOWN
4,38

AMS-IX
67.25 ms
0 %
1 ms
B
DOWN
4,37

LINX
52.75 ms
0 %
0 ms
B
DOWN
4,38

NL-IX
60 ms
0 %
1 ms
B
DOWN
4,37

RIPN@MSK-IX
106.75 ms
0 %
0 ms
C
DOWN
4,35

ESPANIX
0 ms
100 %
0 ms
FAILED
DOWN
1,00

MIX
70.25 ms
0 %
1 ms
B
DOWN
4,37

PANAP
61.5 ms
0 %
1 ms
B
DOWN
4,37

Akamai
6.75 ms
0 %
2 ms
A
DOWN
4,40

Cachefly
59 ms
0 %
0 ms
B
DOWN
4,37

Google CDN
6.75 ms
0 %
0 ms
A
DOWN
4,40

Yahoo US
142 ms
0 %
1 ms
D
DOWN
4,32

AT&T US
159.75 ms
0 %
-5 ms
D
DOWN
4,32

Global Crossing US
151.5 ms
0 %
1 ms
D
DOWN
4,31

Level 3 US
44 ms
75 %
0 ms
B
DOWN
1,00

Telia US
148.25 ms
0 %
-1 ms
D
DOWN
4,32

Qwest US
160.5 ms
0 %
1 ms
D
DOWN
4,29

Tata Communications US
188.25 ms
0 %
0 ms
D
DOWN
4,21

Verizon US
134.5 ms
0 %
3 ms
D
DOWN
4,32

Savvis US
138 ms
0 %
0 ms
D
DOWN
4,33

America Online Transit Data Network US
146.25 ms
0 %
1 ms
D
DOWN
4,32

Cogent Communications US
139.75 ms
0 %
1 ms
D
DOWN
4,32

Hurricane Electric US
194 ms
0 %
0 ms
D
UP
4,19

AboveNet US
185 ms
0 %
0 ms
D
DOWN
4,22

XO Communications US
200.5 ms
0 %
0 ms
E
DOWN
4,17

Sprint Nextel US
138 ms
0 %
0 ms
D
DOWN
4,33

Allstream US
163.5 ms
0 %
0 ms
D
DOWN
4,28

TW Telecom US
174.75 ms
0 %
0 ms
D
DOWN
4,25

Deutche Telecom Germany
67 ms
0 %
1 ms
B
UP
4,37

Global Crossing Germany
65.5 ms
0 %
1 ms
B
DOWN
4,37

Cogent Germany
61.5 ms
0 %
1 ms
B
DOWN
4,37

Telia Germany
68.5 ms
0 %
1 ms
B
UP
4,37

Level 3 Germany
61.25 ms
0 %
-6 ms
B
DOWN
4,38

Tata Communications Germany
64.75 ms
0 %
0 ms
B
DOWN
4,37

Savvis Germany
59.75 ms
0 %
1 ms
B
DOWN
4,37

Cable&Wireless Germany
62.75 ms
0 %
1 ms
B
DOWN
4,37

PCCW Germany
77.25 ms
0 %
-23 ms
C
UP
4,39

NTT Communications UK
129.5 ms
0 %
1 ms
D
DOWN
4,33

America Online Transit Data Network UK
77.25 ms
0 %
22 ms
C
DOWN
4,34

Tinet UK
70.5 ms
0 %
1 ms
B
DOWN
4,37

GEANT UK
79 ms
0 %
12 ms
C
DOWN
4,35

British Telecom UK
59.5 ms
0 %
2 ms
B
DOWN
4,37

Hurricane Electric UK
65.75 ms
0 %
0 ms
B
UP
4,37

Tinet Netherlands
68.5 ms
0 %
1 ms
B
DOWN
4,37

AboveNet Netherlands
59 ms
0 %
4 ms
B
UP
4,37

Wanadoo Netherlands
62.5 ms
0 %
0 ms
B
DOWN
4,37

GEANT Netherlands
76.75 ms
0 %
49 ms
C
UP
4,25

Opentransit France
92.75 ms
0 %
-4 ms
C
UP
4,36

Sprint Nextel France
65.5 ms
0 %
0 ms
B
DOWN
4,37

Seabone Italy
93.25 ms
0 %
1 ms
C
DOWN
4,35

Infostrada Italy
90.5 ms
0 %
-1 ms
C
DOWN
4,36

Telstra Australia
350.25 ms
0 %
4 ms
F
DOWN
3,52

Optus Australia
370.75 ms
0 %
0 ms
F
DOWN
3,46

NTT Communicatons Japan
305.25 ms
0 %
4 ms
F
DOWN
3,73

IDC Japan
303.25 ms
0 %
7 ms
F
DOWN
3,71

Verizon Chech
68.5 ms
0 %
2 ms
B
UP
4,37

ChinaNet China
442 ms
0 %
6 ms
F
UP
3,04

PCCW Hong Kong
359.5 ms
0 %
2 ms
F
DOWN
3,49

Pacnet Signapore
377 ms
0 %
0 ms
F
DOWN
3,43

Isnet South Africa
247.25 ms
0 %
14 ms
E
DOWN
3,89

Maxnet New Zealand
330.25 ms
0 %
1 ms
F
UP
3,64

Bell Canada
162.25 ms
0 %
1 ms
D
UP
4,28

Leaseweb Netherlands
60.25 ms
0 %
1 ms
B
DOWN
4,37

The Planet US
177.25 ms
0 %
1 ms
D
DOWN
4,24

Softlayer US
179.25 ms
0 %
0 ms
D
DOWN
4,24

Dreamhost US
192.25 ms
0 %
1 ms
D
DOWN
4,19

Rackspace US
136.5 ms
0 %
0 ms
D
DOWN
4,33

Serverloft Germany
55.25 ms
0 %
1 ms
B
DOWN
4,37

Host-Europe Germany
66.25 ms
0 %
1 ms
B
DOWN
4,37

Hetzner Germany
57.25 ms
0 %
1 ms
B
DOWN
4,37

OVH
63.25 ms
0 %
1 ms
B
DOWN
4,37






*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





host
Average ping time
Packet loss
Jitter
Rank
Tendency
M.O.S.

NGI Italy
60.25 ms
0 %
1 ms
B
DOWN
4,37

Fastweb Italy
74.75 ms
0 %
0 ms
B
UP
4,36

NGZ-Server Germany
58.5 ms
0 %
1 ms
B
DOWN
4,37

K-Play Germany
54.25 ms
0 %
1 ms
B
DOWN
4,37

GC-Server Germany
69.75 ms
0 %
0 ms
B
UP
4,37

247CS Germany
53.75 ms
0 %
0 ms
B
DOWN
4,38

Esport-Servers Germany
69.5 ms
0 %
0 ms
B
DOWN
4,37

LB-Server Germany
77.75 ms
0 %
-7 ms
C
UP
4,37

G-Portal Germany
68.5 ms
0 %
-5 ms
B
DOWN
4,37

KillerCreation UK
120.5 ms
0 %
5 ms
C
UP
4,33

Multiplay UK
56.5 ms
0 %
1 ms
B
DOWN
4,37

ServerFFS Netherlands
67.25 ms
0 %
-8 ms
B
DOWN
4,38

GS-COM DK
103.25 ms
0 %
-6 ms
C
UP
4,36

Clanhost Netherlands
91.5 ms
0 %
3 ms
C
UP
4,35

RDSNET Romania
80 ms
0 %
-6 ms
C
DOWN
4,37

Dataplex Hungary
89 ms
0 %
0 ms
C
DOWN
4,36

EA US
172.75 ms
0 %
0 ms
D
DOWN
4,26

Valve US
221.25 ms
0 %
1 ms
E
UP
4,09

Gameservers US
134.25 ms
0 %
1 ms
D
DOWN
4,33

Bigpoint Germany
62.25 ms
0 %
1 ms
B
DOWN
4,37





Total Time
Total A's
Total B's
Total C's
Total D's
Total E's
Total F's

*Total ping time is* *11108.75 ms* 
13
40
15
23
3
8


Partial results
ms
Average

Greek servers
191.75
15,98 ms

International servers
9131.5
128,61 ms

Gameservers
1785.5
89,28 ms





Ping Time
Average
Packet loss

*Total ping time is* *11108.75 ms*
*107,85 ms*
*Packet loss 2,06 %* 





*Test History(Last 10 results)*

*Spoiler:*





History(last 10 results)

Δευτέρα 14-05-2012 and time 11:18:11-Total ping time in ms is 11108.75

Σάββατο 12-05-2012 and time 13:13:54-Total ping time in ms is 11553.5

Πέμπτη 10-05-2012 and time 00:16:53-Total ping time in ms is 11399

Δ

ε

υ

τ

έ

ρ

α






Speedtest results (Detailed) v 2.0

*Spoiler:*





*Test date and time*

Date Δευτέρα 14-05-2012 and time 11:20:01


*host*
 *in MB/s*

Free Fr
 1,84

Mirrorservice
 0,40

Apple
 1,62

Nvidia
 2,10

Microsoft
 1,20

LeaseWeb
 0,75

Vim
 0,96

ThinkBroadband
 0,34

Cachefly
 2,01

Ovh
 1,14

UoCrete
 2,29

Forthnet
 2,61

Otenet
 2,55

RootBSD
 0,89





Detailed results for multihosts(Line capacity)

*Spoiler:*





Host list by Someonefromhell

ftp://ftp.free.fr/ 0.75 MB/sftp://ftp.ovh.net/ 0.1 MB/sftp://ftp.hosteurope.de/ 0.15 MB/sftp://mirror.leaseweb.com/ 0.2 MB/sftp://ftp.sunet.se/ 0.1 MB/sftp://ftp.ukc.mirrorservice.org/ 0.1 MB/sftp://ftp.uni-kl.de/ 0.15 MB/sftp://ftp.funet.fi/ 0.1 MB/sftp://ftp5.gwdg.de/ 0.1 MB/sftp://mirror.sov.uk.goscomb.net/ 0.7 MB/s





Test mode
 Speed MB/s
 Speed Mbps

*Average speed for 14 hosts*
 1,48 MB/s
 12 Mbps 

*Line speed for 10 hosts (Line Capacity)*
 2,45 MB/s
 20 Mbps

----------


## skaios

*ISP ON S.A. - IP 92.118 xxxxx - :: - BBRAS όριοτηςαίτησης. - Network   92.118.128.0/17* *Network Advertised via * *Invitel Tavkozlesi Zrt.**TELECOM ITALIA SPARKLE S.p.A.*Test date and time is Τρίτη 22-05-2012 and time 12:58:11 - script ver 1.1 c download*Microsoft Windows 7 Ultimate        - 2 Threads(4 CPUs), List by Someonefromhell, v0.70* * resolve in 11.3055 ms - NIC TP-LINK Wireless N Adapter 150 Mbps**Time to fetch webpage 1,42 seconds - Upload speed:  641.00 kb/s - Fast Path* 
prepend info

*Spoiler:*





34695 12301 41920 4192012779 8928 12301 41920 41920





Ping results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





*MOS (mean opinion score), is scaled from 5=best to 1=worst*
*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  129.25 ms  0 %  -58 ms  D  UP  4,40Wind  8.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,40On Telecoms  8.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  A  UP  4,40Vivodi  8.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,40Forthnet  10.75 ms  0 %  5 ms  A  UP  4,39OTE  8 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,40Cyta Hellas  8.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  A  UP  4,40NTUA@GRNET  8.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  UP  4,40Vodafone  8.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  UP  4,40Orange Business Hellas  118 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,34Verizon Hellas  98.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  UP  4,35Cyta Hellas  8.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  UP  4,40*Total ping time is*  423.5 ms     




*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





DE-CIX  66 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37AMS-IX  62.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37LINX  70.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  UP  4,36NL-IX  64.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37RIPN@MSK-IX  106.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,34ESPANIX  80.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36MIX  52.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,38PANAP  66.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37Akamai  8.25 ms  0 %  -2 ms  A  UP  4,40Cachefly  58.5 ms  0 %  -5 ms  B  UP  4,38Google CDN  8 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,40Yahoo US  144.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,32AT&T US  162.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,28Global Crossing US  166.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,28Level 3 US  184.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,22Telia US  162 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  UP  4,28Qwest US  174 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,25Tata Communications US  187.25 ms  0 %  -3 ms  D  UP  4,23Verizon US  153.25 ms  0 %  3 ms  D  UP  4,29Savvis US  150 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,31America Online Transit Data Network US  159 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,29Cogent Communications US  147.5 ms  0 %  -7 ms  D  UP  4,33Hurricane Electric US  237.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  UP  4,03AboveNet US  261 ms  0 %  -4 ms  F  UP  3,98XO Communications US  240.25 ms  0 %  -103 ms  E  UP  4,39Sprint Nextel US  147 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,32Allstream US  158.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,30TW Telecom US  196 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,18Deutche Telecom Germany  76.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36Global Crossing Germany  55.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37Cogent Germany  62.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37Telia Germany  58.75 ms  0 %  -3 ms  B  UP  4,38Level 3 Germany  64 ms  0 %  -9 ms  B  UP  4,38Tata Communications Germany  50.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,38Savvis Germany  53 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,38Cable&Wireless Germany  59 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,37PCCW Germany  67.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  UP  4,37NTT Communications UK  66.75 ms  0 %  4 ms  B  UP  4,36America Online Transit Data Network UK  74.75 ms  0 %  -13 ms  B  UP  4,38Tinet UK  77 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36GEANT UK  78 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36British Telecom UK  71.25 ms  0 %  -4 ms  B  UP  4,37Hurricane Electric UK  75 ms  0 %  13 ms  B  UP  4,35Tinet Netherlands  79.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36AboveNet Netherlands  76.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36Wanadoo Netherlands  68 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37GEANT Netherlands  86.25 ms  0 %  -61 ms  C  UP  4,42Opentransit France  90 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36Sprint Nextel France  65.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,37Seabone Italy  88.25 ms  0 %  24 ms  C  UP  4,33Infostrada Italy  81 ms  0 %  -9 ms  C  UP  4,37Telstra Australia  448 ms  0 %  -67 ms  F  UP  3,73Optus Australia  390 ms  0 %  -70 ms  F  UP  3,99NTT Communicatons Japan  356 ms  0 %  42 ms  F  UP  3,11IDC Japan  323.5 ms  0 %  11 ms  F  UP  3,58Verizon Chech  64 ms  0 %  15 ms  B  UP  4,35ChinaNet China  509.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  F  UP  2,77PCCW Hong Kong  294.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  UP  3,81Pacnet Signapore  325.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  F  UP  3,65Isnet South Africa  324.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  UP  3,68Maxnet New Zealand  433.25 ms  0 %  -3 ms  F  UP  3,18Bell Canada  156.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,30Leaseweb Netherlands  61 ms  0 %  7 ms  B  UP  4,36The Planet US  183 ms  0 %  -6 ms  D  UP  4,26Softlayer US  172 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,26Dreamhost US  229.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  UP  4,07Rackspace US  794.75 ms  0 %  15 ms  F  UP  1,30Serverloft Germany  61.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,37Host-Europe Germany  57.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,38Hetzner Germany  62.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,37OVH  66.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37*Total ping time is*  10611.75 ms     




*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGI Italy  64.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37Fastweb Italy  49 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,38NGZ-Server Germany  59.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,37K-Play Germany  60.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37GC-Server Germany  56.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37247CS Germany  60.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,37Esport-Servers Germany  54.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,38LB-Server Germany  63 ms  0 %  -3 ms  B  UP  4,37G-Portal Germany  63.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  UP  4,37KillerCreation UK  91.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,36Multiplay UK  72.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,36ServerFFS Netherlands  79.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36GS-COM DK  80.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  UP  4,36Clanhost Netherlands  79 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36RDSNET Romania  48.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,38Dataplex Hungary  51.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,38EA US  192.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,20Valve US  232.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  UP  4,05Gameservers US  133.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,33Bigpoint Germany  65.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,37*Total ping time is*  1658.5 ms     



*Total ping time is* *12693.75 ms*  11  40  17  20  4  11Greek servers  423.5  35,29 msInternational servers  10611.75  149,46 msGameservers  1658.5  82,93 ms



*Total ping time is* *12693.75 ms* *123,24 ms**Packet loss 0,00 %* 


*Test History(Last 10 results)*

*Spoiler:*





Τρίτη 22-0

----------


## Galileo

Client Info - PingTest and SpeedTest script ver 2.0 e download - Κυριακή 13-01-2013 and time 17:20:52

*ISP OTEnet S.A.				 - IP 94.71. xxxxx - :: - BBRAS 580.106.108.1 - Network   94.71.0.0/16* 

*Network Advertised via * 

*OTE GLOBAL SOLUTIONS S.A.*

*Microsoft Windows XP Professional   - 2 Threads(1 CPUs), List by Someonefromhell, v0.72* 

*        DNS Server: 192.168.1.1         DNS Server: fec0:0:0:ffff::1%2         DNS Server: fec0:0:0:ffff::1%2         DNS Server: fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1 resolve in 2.6173 ms - NIC    0 Mbps*

*Time to fetch webpage 1,42 seconds - Upload speed:  287.00 kb/s - Interleaved*



prepend info

*Spoiler:*





 no prepending




Ping results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





*MOS (mean opinion score), is scaled from 5=best to 1=worst*
*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





host
Average ping time
Packet loss
Jitter
Rank
Tendency
M.O.S.

Hellas Online
27.5 ms
0 %
-1 ms
A
UP
4,39

Wind
27.75 ms
0 %
-2 ms
A
UP
4,39

On Telecoms
28 ms
0 %
0 ms
A
UP
4,39

Vivodi
28 ms
0 %
0 ms
A
DOWN
4,39

Forthnet
27.75 ms
0 %
0 ms
A
DOWN
4,39

OTE
27 ms
0 %
0 ms
A
DOWN
4,39

Cyta Hellas
27.25 ms
0 %
2 ms
A
DOWN
4,39

NTUA@GRNET
26 ms
0 %
-1 ms
A
DOWN
4,39

Vodafone
26.5 ms
0 %
-1 ms
A
DOWN
4,39

Orange Business Hellas
27.75 ms
0 %
0 ms
A
UP
4,39

Verizon Hellas
135.5 ms
0 %
1 ms
D
DOWN
4,33

Cyta Hellas
26.5 ms
0 %
1 ms
A
DOWN
4,39






*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





host
Average ping time
Packet loss
Jitter
Rank
Tendency
M.O.S.

DE-CIX
92.5 ms
0 %
0 ms
C
DOWN
4,35

AMS-IX
83 ms
0 %
2 ms
C
DOWN
4,36

LINX
71.25 ms
0 %
0 ms
B
DOWN
4,37

NL-IX
83 ms
0 %
1 ms
C
UP
4,36

RIPN@MSK-IX
125.75 ms
0 %
-1 ms
D
UP
4,34

ESPANIX
114.25 ms
0 %
1 ms
C
UP
4,34

MIX
96 ms
0 %
-1 ms
C
UP
4,35

PANAP
85.75 ms
0 %
0 ms
C
DOWN
4,36

Akamai
96.25 ms
0 %
-4 ms
C
DOWN
4,36

Cachefly
77.75 ms
0 %
0 ms
C
DOWN
4,36

Google CDN
26.5 ms
0 %
-1 ms
A
DOWN
4,39

Yahoo US
166.75 ms
0 %
1 ms
D
DOWN
4,27

AT&T US
177.75 ms
0 %
0 ms
D
DOWN
4,24

Global Crossing US
223.75 ms
0 %
0 ms
E
DOWN
4,09

Level 3 US
234.5 ms
0 %
5 ms
E
DOWN
4,01

Telia US
170.25 ms
0 %
4 ms
D
UP
4,24

Qwest US
195.75 ms
0 %
-3 ms
D
DOWN
4,21

Tata Communications US
215.25 ms
0 %
0 ms
E
DOWN
4,12

Verizon US
174.75 ms
0 %
3 ms
D
UP
4,23

Savvis US
171.75 ms
0 %
1 ms
D
DOWN
4,25

America Online Transit Data Network US
160.5 ms
0 %
5 ms
D
DOWN
4,26

Cogent Communications US
177 ms
0 %
1 ms
D
UP
4,24

Hurricane Electric US
227.25 ms
0 %
-2 ms
E
UP
4,09

AboveNet US
214.25 ms
0 %
12 ms
E
DOWN
4,04

XO Communications US
230.75 ms
0 %
3 ms
E
UP
4,04

Sprint Nextel US
0 ms
100 %
0 ms
FAILED
DOWN
1,00

Allstream US
178 ms
0 %
-2 ms
D
UP
4,25

TW Telecom US
210.25 ms
0 %
22 ms
E
UP
3,98

Deutche Telecom Germany
100.25 ms
0 %
-2 ms
C
UP
4,35

Global Crossing Germany
90 ms
0 %
3 ms
C
DOWN
4,35

Cogent Germany
90 ms
0 %
3 ms
C
DOWN
4,35

Telia Germany
91 ms
0 %
-2 ms
C
DOWN
4,36

Level 3 Germany
85.75 ms
0 %
0 ms
C
UP
4,36

Tata Communications Germany
137.25 ms
0 %
-77 ms
D
UP
4,41

Savvis Germany
92.75 ms
0 %
4 ms
C
DOWN
4,35

Cable&Wireless Germany
97.75 ms
0 %
4 ms
C
UP
4,35

PCCW Germany
80 ms
0 %
-1 ms
C
DOWN
4,36

NTT Communications UK
96.25 ms
0 %
16 ms
C
UP
4,33

America Online Transit Data Network UK
96.25 ms
0 %
1 ms
C
UP
4,35

Tinet UK
97.75 ms
0 %
6 ms
C
UP
4,34

GEANT UK
102.25 ms
0 %
-4 ms
C
UP
4,35

British Telecom UK
73.5 ms
0 %
1 ms
B
UP
4,36

Hurricane Electric UK
80.25 ms
0 %
9 ms
C
DOWN
4,35

Tinet Netherlands
82 ms
0 %
-4 ms
C
DOWN
4,37

AboveNet Netherlands
79.5 ms
0 %
-1 ms
C
DOWN
4,36

Wanadoo Netherlands
83.75 ms
0 %
-2 ms
C
UP
4,36

GEANT Netherlands
97 ms
0 %
14 ms
C
UP
4,33

Opentransit France
188 ms
0 %
3 ms
D
UP
4,19

Sprint Nextel France
97.25 ms
0 %
-3 ms
C
UP
4,36

Seabone Italy
114.5 ms
0 %
13 ms
C
UP
4,32

Infostrada Italy
100.5 ms
0 %
1 ms
C
DOWN
4,35

Telstra Australia
423 ms
0 %
4 ms
F
DOWN
3,16

Optus Australia
380.25 ms
0 %
-1 ms
F
DOWN
3,42

NTT Communicatons Japan
348.75 ms
0 %
23 ms
F
UP
3,34

IDC Japan
323.5 ms
0 %
-9 ms
F
DOWN
3,76

Verizon Chech
101 ms
0 %
0 ms
C
UP
4,35

ChinaNet China
558 ms
0 %
1 ms
F
DOWN
2,48

PCCW Hong Kong
402.75 ms
0 %
2 ms
F
DOWN
3,28

Pacnet Signapore
384 ms
0 %
7 ms
F
UP
3,32

Isnet South Africa
254.25 ms
0 %
-2 ms
F
DOWN
3,99

Maxnet New Zealand
349 ms
0 %
-1 ms
F
DOWN
3,57

Bell Canada
176.25 ms
0 %
4 ms
D
DOWN
4,22

Leaseweb Netherlands
84.75 ms
0 %
7 ms
C
UP
4,35

The Planet US
199.5 ms
0 %
4 ms
D
UP
4,15

Softlayer US
194.75 ms
0 %
9 ms
D
UP
4,13

Dreamhost US
220.5 ms
0 %
1 ms
E
UP
4,10

Rackspace US
160 ms
0 %
1 ms
D
UP
4,29

Serverloft Germany
76.75 ms
0 %
0 ms
C
UP
4,36

Host-Europe Germany
85.75 ms
0 %
1 ms
C
DOWN
4,36

Hetzner Germany
75.5 ms
0 %
1 ms
C
UP
4,36

OVH
86.25 ms
0 %
0 ms
C
UP
4,36






*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





host
Average ping time
Packet loss
Jitter
Rank
Tendency
M.O.S.

NGI Italy
97 ms
0 %
1 ms
C
DOWN
4,35

Fastweb Italy
92.25 ms
0 %
-1 ms
C
UP
4,36

NGZ-Server Germany
80 ms
0 %
-2 ms
C
DOWN
4,36

K-Play Germany
83.75 ms
0 %
1 ms
C
DOWN
4,36

GC-Server Germany
85.5 ms
0 %
4 ms
C
UP
4,35

247CS Germany
76.5 ms
0 %
1 ms
C
UP
4,36

Esport-Servers Germany
85.5 ms
0 %
0 ms
C
UP
4,36

LB-Server Germany
83 ms
0 %
1 ms
C
UP
4,36

G-Portal Germany
86.75 ms
0 %
7 ms
C
DOWN
4,35

KillerCreation UK
74.75 ms
0 %
1 ms
B
DOWN
4,36

Multiplay UK
80.75 ms
0 %
1 ms
C
UP
4,36

ServerFFS Netherlands
92 ms
0 %
-16 ms
C
DOWN
4,37

GS-COM DK
117.25 ms
0 %
5 ms
C
DOWN
4,33

Clanhost Netherlands
85 ms
0 %
1 ms
C
DOWN
4,36

RDSNET Romania
115.75 ms
0 %
1 ms
C
DOWN
4,34

Dataplex Hungary
0 ms
100 %
0 ms
FAILED
DOWN
1,00

EA US
177.25 ms
0 %
2 ms
D
UP
4,23

Valve US
229 ms
0 %
1 ms
E
UP
4,06

Gameservers US
157.25 ms
0 %
2 ms
D
DOWN
4,29

Bigpoint Germany
76.5 ms
0 %
2 ms
C
DOWN
4,36





Total Time
Total A's
Total B's
Total C's
Total D's
Total E's
Total F's

*Total ping time is* *13629.75 ms* 
12
3
49
19
9
9


Partial results
ms
Average

Greek servers
435.5
36,29 ms

International servers
11218.5
158,01 ms

Gameservers
1975.75
98,79 ms





Ping Time
Average
Packet loss

*Total ping time is* *13629.75 ms*
*132,33 ms*
*Packet loss 2,06 %* 





*Test History(Last 10 results)*

*Spoiler:*





History(last 10 results)

Κυριακή 13-01-2013 and time 17:20:52-Total ping time in ms is 13629.75

Κυριακή 13-01-2013 and time 17:05:12-Total ping time in ms is 13722.75

Κ

υ

ρ

ι

α

κ

ή

 







Speedtest results (Detailed) v 2.0

*Spoiler:*





*Test date and time*

Date Κυριακή 13-01-2013 and time 17:50:00


*host*
 *in MB/s*

Free Fr
 0,79

Mirrorservice
 0,53

Apple
 0,34

Nvidia
 0,38

Microsoft
 0,38

LeaseWeb
 0,69

Vim
 0,70

ThinkBroadband
 0,78

Cachefly
 0,75

Ovh
 0,55

UoCrete
 1,33

Forthnet
 1,42

Otenet
 1,42

RootBSD
 0,35





Detailed results for multihosts(Line capacity)

*Spoiler:*





Host list by Someonefromhell

ftp://ftp.free.fr/ 0.15 MB/sftp://ftp.ovh.net/ 0.15 MB/sftp://ftp.hosteurope.de/ 0.1 MB/sftp://mirror.leaseweb.com/ 0.15 MB/sftp://ftp.sunet.se/ 0.05 MB/sftp://ftp.ukc.mirrorservice.org/ 0.05 MB/sftp://ftp.uni-kl.de/ 0.1 MB/sftp://ftp.funet.fi/ 0.15 MB/sftp://ftp5.gwdg.de/ 0.25 MB/sftp://mirror.sov.uk.goscomb.net/ 0.1 MB/s





Test mode
 Speed MB/s
 Speed Mbps

*Average speed for 14 hosts*
 0,74 MB/s
 6 Mbps 

*Line speed for 10 hosts (Line Capacity)*
 1,25 MB/s
 10 Mbps

----------


## antonis556

Γιατί δεν βγάζει σωστά τα αρχικά στοιχεία ?

Client Info - Short Test script ver 2.0 e download - Τετάρτη 23-01-2013 and time 00:40:27

*ISP OTEnet S.A.				 - IP We hav xxxxx - 94.69.27.143:: - BBRAS 80.106.108.21 - Network * 

*Network Advertised via * 

*Microsoft Windows 7 Ultimate        - 2 Threads(8 CPUs)* 

* resolve in 0.1629 ms - NIC Intel(R) 82579V Gigabit Network Connection 100 Mbps*

*Time to fetch webpage 1,14 seconds - Line Capacity 1,30 MB/s, 10 Mbps - Upload speed:  795.00 kb/s - Fast Path*



prepend info

*Spoiler:*





 no prepending





Ping results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





*MOS (mean opinion score), is scaled from 5=best to 1=worst*
*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





host
Average ping time
Packet loss
Jitter
Rank
Tendency
M.O.S.

Hellas Online
17 ms
0 %
0 ms
A
DOWN
4,40

Wind
17.75 ms
0 %
0 ms
A
DOWN
4,40

On Telecoms
17 ms
0 %
0 ms
A
UP
4,40

Vivodi
19.25 ms
0 %
0 ms
A
UP
4,39

Forthnet
16 ms
0 %
0 ms
A
DOWN
4,40

OTE
17.75 ms
0 %
1 ms
A
UP
4,39

Cyta Hellas
17.5 ms
0 %
0 ms
A
UP
4,40

NTUA@GRNET
17.75 ms
0 %
0 ms
A
UP
4,40

Vodafone
17 ms
0 %
0 ms
A
UP
4,40

Orange Business Hellas
17 ms
0 %
0 ms
A
DOWN
4,40

Verizon Hellas
96.5 ms
0 %
0 ms
C
DOWN
4,35

Cyta Hellas
16.5 ms
0 %
1 ms
A
DOWN
4,40






*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





host
Average ping time
Packet loss
Jitter
Rank
Tendency
M.O.S.

DE-CIX
64 ms
0 %
0 ms
B
UP
4,37

AMS-IX
48.5 ms
0 %
1 ms
B
DOWN
4,38

LINX
57 ms
0 %
0 ms
B
UP
4,37

NL-IX
56.75 ms
0 %
1 ms
B
UP
4,37

RIPN@MSK-IX
94 ms
0 %
0 ms
C
DOWN
4,35

ESPANIX
81.75 ms
0 %
-1 ms
C
DOWN
4,36

MIX
66.25 ms
0 %
1 ms
B
DOWN
4,37

PANAP
64.75 ms
0 %
1 ms
B
DOWN
4,37

Akamai
17 ms
0 %
0 ms
A
DOWN
4,40

Cachefly
56 ms
0 %
0 ms
B
UP
4,38

Google CDN
17.25 ms
0 %
1 ms
A
UP
4,39

Yahoo US
140.5 ms
0 %
-1 ms
D
DOWN
4,33

AT&T US
150.25 ms
0 %
0 ms
D
DOWN
4,33

Global Crossing US
196.5 ms
0 %
6 ms
D
DOWN
4,14

Level 3 US
207.5 ms
0 %
-15 ms
E
DOWN
4,24

Telia US
136.25 ms
0 %
1 ms
D
UP
4,33

Qwest US
157.75 ms
0 %
0 ms
D
DOWN
4,30

Tata Communications US
187.75 ms
0 %
-1 ms
D
DOWN
4,22

Verizon US
134.25 ms
0 %
-3 ms
D
DOWN
4,33

Savvis US
135.5 ms
0 %
0 ms
D
UP
4,33

America Online Transit Data Network US
139 ms
0 %
0 ms
D
DOWN
4,33

Cogent Communications US
140.25 ms
0 %
1 ms
D
UP
4,32

Hurricane Electric US
195.75 ms
0 %
0 ms
D
DOWN
4,19

AboveNet US
200 ms
0 %
43 ms
D
UP
3,85

XO Communications US
205.25 ms
0 %
0 ms
E
UP
4,16

Sprint Nextel US
0 ms
100 %
0 ms
FAILED
DOWN
1,00

Allstream US
147.25 ms
0 %
1 ms
D
UP
4,32

TW Telecom US
173 ms
0 %
0 ms
D
UP
4,26

Deutche Telecom Germany
67.25 ms
0 %
0 ms
B
DOWN
4,37

Global Crossing Germany
60 ms
0 %
0 ms
B
DOWN
4,37

Cogent Germany
59.25 ms
0 %
1 ms
B
DOWN
4,37

Telia Germany
60.5 ms
0 %
1 ms
B
DOWN
4,37

Level 3 Germany
69.5 ms
0 %
-2 ms
B
DOWN
4,37

Tata Communications Germany
60.5 ms
0 %
1 ms
B
DOWN
4,37

Savvis Germany
60 ms
0 %
1 ms
B
DOWN
4,37

Cable&Wireless Germany
66.5 ms
0 %
0 ms
B
DOWN
4,37

PCCW Germany
72.5 ms
0 %
0 ms
B
UP
4,37

NTT Communications UK
64.25 ms
0 %
1 ms
B
DOWN
4,37

America Online Transit Data Network UK
56.5 ms
0 %
0 ms
B
DOWN
4,37

Tinet UK
57.75 ms
0 %
0 ms
B
DOWN
4,37

GEANT UK
72 ms
0 %
1 ms
B
DOWN
4,37

British Telecom UK
59 ms
0 %
0 ms
B
UP
4,37

Hurricane Electric UK
71.75 ms
0 %
7 ms
B
DOWN
4,36

Tinet Netherlands
66.25 ms
0 %
-1 ms
B
DOWN
4,37

AboveNet Netherlands
57.75 ms
0 %
0 ms
B
DOWN
4,37

Wanadoo Netherlands
50 ms
0 %
0 ms
B
DOWN
4,38

GEANT Netherlands
63 ms
0 %
0 ms
B
DOWN
4,37

Opentransit France
61 ms
0 %
0 ms
B
DOWN
4,37

Sprint Nextel France
63.5 ms
0 %
0 ms
B
DOWN
4,37

Seabone Italy
78.5 ms
0 %
0 ms
C
DOWN
4,36

Infostrada Italy
101.75 ms
0 %
-7 ms
C
DOWN
4,36

Telstra Australia
391 ms
0 %
1 ms
F
UP
3,35

Optus Australia
362.25 ms
0 %
0 ms
F
UP
3,50

NTT Communicatons Japan
320.75 ms
0 %
2 ms
F
UP
3,68

IDC Japan
297.25 ms
0 %
20 ms
F
DOWN
3,62

Verizon Chech
65 ms
0 %
0 ms
B
DOWN
4,37

ChinaNet China
339.25 ms
0 %
0 ms
F
DOWN
3,61

PCCW Hong Kong
347 ms
0 %
0 ms
F
DOWN
3,57

Pacnet Signapore
349 ms
0 %
0 ms
F
DOWN
3,56

Isnet South Africa
234 ms
0 %
0 ms
E
DOWN
4,05

Maxnet New Zealand
320.25 ms
0 %
0 ms
F
UP
3,70

Bell Canada
147 ms
0 %
-1 ms
D
DOWN
4,32

Leaseweb Netherlands
48.75 ms
0 %
0 ms
B
DOWN
4,38

The Planet US
170 ms
0 %
0 ms
D
DOWN
4,26

Softlayer US
172.75 ms
0 %
0 ms
D
UP
4,26

Dreamhost US
197 ms
0 %
0 ms
D
UP
4,18

Rackspace US
134.25 ms
0 %
-1 ms
D
UP
4,33

Serverloft Germany
46.5 ms
0 %
1 ms
B
DOWN
4,38

Host-Europe Germany
69.25 ms
0 %
1 ms
B
UP
4,37

Hetzner Germany
45.25 ms
0 %
1 ms
B
DOWN
4,38

OVH
62.5 ms
0 %
0 ms
B
DOWN
4,37






*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





host
Average ping time
Packet loss
Jitter
Rank
Tendency
M.O.S.

NGI Italy
64 ms
0 %
0 ms
B
DOWN
4,37

Fastweb Italy
70.5 ms
0 %
1 ms
B
DOWN
4,37

NGZ-Server Germany
48.75 ms
0 %
-1 ms
B
DOWN
4,38

K-Play Germany
52 ms
0 %
0 ms
B
DOWN
4,38

GC-Server Germany
0 ms
100 %
0 ms
FAILED
DOWN
1,00

247CS Germany
45 ms
0 %
0 ms
B
DOWN
4,38

Esport-Servers Germany
69 ms
0 %
0 ms
B
UP
4,37

LB-Server Germany
72.25 ms
0 %
1 ms
B
UP
4,36

G-Portal Germany
81.25 ms
0 %
2 ms
C
UP
4,36

KillerCreation UK
59.5 ms
0 %
0 ms
B
DOWN
4,37

Multiplay UK
58.25 ms
0 %
0 ms
B
DOWN
4,37

ServerFFS Netherlands
69.5 ms
0 %
3 ms
B
UP
4,36

GS-COM DK
69 ms
0 %
0 ms
B
UP
4,37

Clanhost Netherlands
49 ms
0 %
0 ms
B
DOWN
4,38

RDSNET Romania
57 ms
25 %
0 ms
B
DOWN
1,57

Dataplex Hungary
0 ms
100 %
0 ms
FAILED
DOWN
1,00

EA US
161.5 ms
0 %
1 ms
D
UP
4,28

Valve US
196.5 ms
0 %
0 ms
D
DOWN
4,18

Gameservers US
126.75 ms
0 %
0 ms
D
DOWN
4,33

Bigpoint Germany
55.5 ms
0 %
7 ms
B
DOWN
4,37





Total Time
Total A's
Total B's
Total C's
Total D's
Total E's
Total F's

*Total ping time is* *10580.25 ms* 
13
48
6
22
3
8


Partial results
ms
Average

Greek servers
287
23,92 ms

International servers
8888
125,18 ms

Gameservers
1405.25
70,26 ms





Ping Time
Average
Packet loss

*Total ping time is* *10580.25 ms*
*102,72 ms*
*Packet loss 3,35 %* 





*Test History(Last 10 results)*

*Spoiler:*





History(last 10 results)

Τετάρτη 23-01-2013 and time 00:37:48-Total ping time in ms is 10580.25

Τετάρτη 09-01-2013 and time 00:37:49-Total ping time in ms is 10786.5

Πέμπτη 20-12-2012 and time 11:17:09-Total ping time in ms is 11198.75

Τ

ρ

ί

τ

η

 

1

----------


## nnn

Κάποιες φορές δεν απαντάει ο server που παίρνει την πληροφορία.

----------


## andreyas

*Η βροχή φταίει ?*
Client Info - PingTest and SpeedTest script ver 2.0 e download - Παρασκευή 25-01-2013 and time 16:23:31

*ISP FORTHnet SA				 - IP <a hre xxxxx - 188.4.34.252:: - BBRAS 213.16.246.15 - Network * 

*Network Advertised via * 

*Microsoft Windows XP Professional   - 2 Threads(2 CPUs), List by Someonefromhell, v0.72* 

*        DNS Server: 193.92.3.11 resolve in 3.1138 ms - NIC Intel(R) PRO/1000 PL Network Connection - Packet Scheduler Miniport 0 Mbps*

*Time to fetch webpage 1,43 seconds - Upload speed:  553.00 kb/s - Interleaved*



prepend info

*Spoiler:*





 no prepending




Ping results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





*MOS (mean opinion score), is scaled from 5=best to 1=worst*
*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





host
Average ping time
Packet loss
Jitter
Rank
Tendency
M.O.S.

Hellas Online
30.25 ms
0 %
1 ms
B
DOWN
4,39

Wind
30.25 ms
0 %
-1 ms
B
DOWN
4,39

On Telecoms
30.25 ms
0 %
1 ms
B
DOWN
4,39

Vivodi
30.5 ms
0 %
-1 ms
B
DOWN
4,39

Forthnet
29.75 ms
0 %
0 ms
A
DOWN
4,39

OTE
30 ms
0 %
0 ms
A
DOWN
4,39

Cyta Hellas
31 ms
0 %
-1 ms
B
DOWN
4,39

NTUA@GRNET
30 ms
0 %
-1 ms
A
DOWN
4,39

Vodafone
141.25 ms
0 %
0 ms
D
UP
4,32

Orange Business Hellas
140.5 ms
0 %
-1 ms
D
UP
4,33

Verizon Hellas
120.25 ms
0 %
1 ms
C
UP
4,34

Cyta Hellas
30 ms
0 %
0 ms
A
DOWN
4,39






*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





host
Average ping time
Packet loss
Jitter
Rank
Tendency
M.O.S.

DE-CIX
75.5 ms
25 %
-69 ms
C
UP
1,69

AMS-IX
96.25 ms
0 %
-1 ms
C
UP
4,35

LINX
106.5 ms
0 %
1 ms
C
UP
4,34

NL-IX
85 ms
0 %
-1 ms
C
UP
4,36

RIPN@MSK-IX
141.25 ms
0 %
0 ms
D
UP
4,32

ESPANIX
108 ms
0 %
1 ms
C
UP
4,34

MIX
118.25 ms
0 %
1 ms
C
UP
4,34

PANAP
100.5 ms
0 %
-1 ms
C
UP
4,35

Akamai
29 ms
0 %
0 ms
A
DOWN
4,39

Cachefly
0 ms
100 %
0 ms
FAILED
DOWN
1,00

Google CDN
29.25 ms
0 %
-1 ms
A
DOWN
4,39

Yahoo US
174 ms
0 %
3 ms
D
UP
4,24

AT&T US
183.25 ms
0 %
1 ms
D
UP
4,22

Global Crossing US
237.5 ms
0 %
0 ms
E
UP
4,04

Level 3 US
180.25 ms
25 %
12 ms
D
DOWN
1,29

Telia US
188 ms
0 %
-46 ms
D
UP
4,35

Qwest US
197.25 ms
0 %
1 ms
D
UP
4,17

Tata Communications US
215.5 ms
0 %
-1 ms
E
UP
4,13

Verizon US
170.25 ms
0 %
1 ms
D
UP
4,26

Savvis US
166.5 ms
0 %
0 ms
D
UP
4,27

America Online Transit Data Network US
167 ms
0 %
3 ms
D
UP
4,26

Cogent Communications US
179 ms
0 %
0 ms
D
UP
4,24

Hurricane Electric US
265.5 ms
0 %
2 ms
F
UP
3,92

AboveNet US
246.5 ms
0 %
35 ms
E
UP
3,71

XO Communications US
230.25 ms
0 %
0 ms
E
DOWN
4,07

Sprint Nextel US
0 ms
100 %
0 ms
FAILED
DOWN
1,00

Allstream US
129 ms
25 %
58 ms
D
DOWN
1,18

TW Telecom US
215 ms
0 %
0 ms
E
UP
4,12

Deutche Telecom Germany
100 ms
0 %
1 ms
C
UP
4,35

Global Crossing Germany
94.5 ms
0 %
-9 ms
C
UP
4,36

Cogent Germany
93.25 ms
0 %
1 ms
C
UP
4,35

Telia Germany
79 ms
0 %
0 ms
C
UP
4,36

Level 3 Germany
91 ms
0 %
1 ms
C
DOWN
4,35

Tata Communications Germany
71 ms
0 %
1 ms
B
UP
4,37

Savvis Germany
91.75 ms
0 %
1 ms
C
UP
4,35

Cable&Wireless Germany
73.5 ms
25 %
0 ms
B
DOWN
1,55

PCCW Germany
79.5 ms
0 %
2 ms
C
UP
4,36

NTT Communications UK
108.75 ms
0 %
-1 ms
C
UP
4,35

America Online Transit Data Network UK
96.25 ms
0 %
0 ms
C
UP
4,35

Tinet UK
83.75 ms
25 %
23 ms
C
DOWN
1,50

GEANT UK
92.5 ms
0 %
2 ms
C
UP
4,35

British Telecom UK
93.75 ms
0 %
2 ms
C
UP
4,35

Hurricane Electric UK
133.25 ms
0 %
-2 ms
D
UP
4,33

Tinet Netherlands
91.25 ms
0 %
2 ms
C
DOWN
4,35

AboveNet Netherlands
89.25 ms
0 %
0 ms
C
UP
4,36

Wanadoo Netherlands
104 ms
0 %
-5 ms
C
UP
4,35

GEANT Netherlands
105 ms
0 %
1 ms
C
UP
4,35

Opentransit France
80.25 ms
0 %
1 ms
C
UP
4,36

Sprint Nextel France
97.25 ms
0 %
-1 ms
C
UP
4,35

Seabone Italy
69.25 ms
0 %
1 ms
B
DOWN
4,37

Infostrada Italy
82.25 ms
25 %
-40 ms
C
DOWN
1,63

Telstra Australia
377.25 ms
0 %
0 ms
F
DOWN
3,43

Optus Australia
390.75 ms
0 %
-3 ms
F
UP
3,39

NTT Communicatons Japan
368 ms
0 %
0 ms
F
UP
3,47

IDC Japan
263.25 ms
25 %
-4 ms
F
DOWN
1,15

Verizon Chech
87 ms
0 %
0 ms
C
UP
4,36

ChinaNet China
118.25 ms
75 %
-386 ms
C
DOWN
1,00

PCCW Hong Kong
326.25 ms
0 %
2 ms
F
DOWN
3,65

Pacnet Signapore
313.25 ms
0 %
0 ms
F
DOWN
3,73

Isnet South Africa
266 ms
0 %
-1 ms
F
DOWN
3,94

Maxnet New Zealand
391.75 ms
0 %
-1 ms
F
UP
3,37

Bell Canada
170.25 ms
0 %
-1 ms
D
DOWN
4,27

Leaseweb Netherlands
96.25 ms
0 %
2 ms
C
UP
4,35

The Planet US
210.75 ms
0 %
0 ms
E
UP
4,14

Softlayer US
207.25 ms
0 %
-1 ms
E
UP
4,16

Dreamhost US
234.25 ms
0 %
1 ms
E
UP
4,05

Rackspace US
166.5 ms
0 %
1 ms
D
UP
4,27

Serverloft Germany
92 ms
0 %
1 ms
C
UP
4,35

Host-Europe Germany
93.5 ms
0 %
0 ms
C
UP
4,35

Hetzner Germany
91.75 ms
0 %
1 ms
C
UP
4,35

OVH
98.5 ms
0 %
1 ms
C
UP
4,35






*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





host
Average ping time
Packet loss
Jitter
Rank
Tendency
M.O.S.

NGI Italy
95.5 ms
0 %
1 ms
C
UP
4,35

Fastweb Italy
73 ms
0 %
-13 ms
B
DOWN
4,38

NGZ-Server Germany
96.75 ms
0 %
0 ms
C
UP
4,35

K-Play Germany
92 ms
0 %
2 ms
C
UP
4,35

GC-Server Germany
0 ms
100 %
0 ms
FAILED
DOWN
1,00

247CS Germany
91.25 ms
0 %
0 ms
C
UP
4,36

Esport-Servers Germany
89.25 ms
0 %
1 ms
C
UP
4,36

LB-Server Germany
93 ms
0 %
1 ms
C
UP
4,35

G-Portal Germany
96.5 ms
0 %
4 ms
C
UP
4,35

KillerCreation UK
116.25 ms
0 %
-1 ms
C
UP
4,34

Multiplay UK
102 ms
0 %
3 ms
C
UP
4,35

ServerFFS Netherlands
110.5 ms
0 %
4 ms
C
UP
4,34

GS-COM DK
112 ms
0 %
-11 ms
C
UP
4,36

Clanhost Netherlands
98 ms
0 %
2 ms
C
UP
4,35

RDSNET Romania
56.75 ms
0 %
0 ms
B
UP
4,37

Dataplex Hungary
0 ms
100 %
0 ms
FAILED
DOWN
1,00

EA US
207 ms
0 %
2 ms
E
UP
4,14

Valve US
242.25 ms
0 %
3 ms
E
UP
4,00

Gameservers US
154.5 ms
0 %
0 ms
D
DOWN
4,31

Bigpoint Germany
93.25 ms
0 %
1 ms
C
UP
4,35





Total Time
Total A's
Total B's
Total C's
Total D's
Total E's
Total F's

*Total ping time is* *13191 ms* 
6
10
47
17
10
9


Partial results
ms
Average

Greek servers
674
56,17 ms

International servers
10497.25
147,85 ms

Gameservers
2019.75
100,99 ms





Ping Time
Average
Packet loss

*Total ping time is* *13191 ms*
*128,07 ms*
*Packet loss 6,70 %* 





*Test History(Last 10 results)*

*Spoiler:*





History(last 10 results)

Παρασκευή 25-01-2013 and time 16:23:31-Total ping time in ms is 13191

Παρασκευή 28-12-2012 and time 17:25:39-Total ping time in ms is 12809.25

Τρίτη 18-12-2012 and time 16:30:27-Total ping time in ms is 14607

Κυριακή 09-12-2012 and time 12:13:03-Total ping time in ms is 14034

Τετάρτη 31-10-2012 and time 01:25:48-Total ping time in ms is 12805.25

Τετάρτη 11-07-2012 and time 19:49:41-Total ping time in ms is 13496.75

Κυριακή 08-07-2012 and time 20:46:42-Total ping time in ms is 13955

Σάββατο 28-01-2012 and time 12:17:12-Total ping time in ms is 11899.5

Πέμπτη 12-01-2012 and time 10:40:02-Total ping time in ms is 13764.5

Τετάρτη 21-12-2011 and time 17:02:15-Total ping time in ms is 14315.75






Speedtest results (Detailed) v 2.0

*Spoiler:*





*Test date and time*

Date Παρασκευή 25-01-2013 and time 16:25:18


*host*
 *in MB/s*

Free Fr
 0,45

Mirrorservice
 0,44

Apple
 0,42

Nvidia
 1,01

Microsoft
 0,95

LeaseWeb
 0,83

Vim
 1,35

ThinkBroadband
 0,77

Cachefly
 0,72

Ovh
 0,38

UoCrete
 1,79

Forthnet
 1,54

Otenet
 1,58

RootBSD
 0,07





Detailed results for multihosts(Line capacity)

*Spoiler:*





Host list by Someonefromhell

ftp://ftp.free.fr/ 0.05 MB/sftp://ftp.ovh.net/ 0.15 MB/sftp://ftp.hosteurope.de/ 0.1 MB/sftp://mirror.leaseweb.com/ 0.2 MB/sftp://ftp.sunet.se/ 0.2 MB/sftp://ftp.ukc.mirrorservice.org/ 0.1 MB/sftp://ftp.uni-kl.de/ 0.15 MB/sftp://ftp.funet.fi/ 0.15 MB/sftp://ftp5.gwdg.de/ 0.4 MB/sftp://mirror.sov.uk.goscomb.net/ 0.05 MB/s





Test mode
 Speed MB/s
 Speed Mbps

*Average speed for 14 hosts*
 0,88 MB/s
 7 Mbps 

*Line speed for 10 hosts (Line Capacity)*
 1,55 MB/s
 12 Mbps

----------


## nnn

πεσμένα πράγματα


Client Info - PingTest and SpeedTest script ver 2.0 f download - Κυριακή 27-01-2013 and time 13:15:53

*ISP Cyta Hellas				 - IP 46.198 xxxxx - :: - BBRAS 46.103.127.4 - Network   46.198.64.0/18* 

*Network Advertised via * 

*TELECOM ITALIA SPARKLE S.p.A.*

*Microsoft Windows 8 Pro with Media  - 2 Threads(2 CPUs), List by Someonefromhell, v0.72* 

*   DNS Server: 78.87.0.122 resolve in 27.3435 ms - NIC Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller 1000 Mbps*

*Time to fetch webpage 1,37 seconds - Upload speed:  2.67 Mb/s - Interleaved*



prepend info

*Spoiler:*





 no prepending




Ping results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





*MOS (mean opinion score), is scaled from 5=best to 1=worst*
*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





host
Average ping time
Packet loss
Jitter
Rank
Tendency
M.O.S.

Hellas Online
22.25 ms
0 %
0 ms
A
UP
4,39

Wind
17.5 ms
0 %
-1 ms
A
UP
4,40

On Telecoms
17.5 ms
0 %
0 ms
A
DOWN
4,40

Vivodi
17 ms
0 %
0 ms
A
DOWN
4,40

Forthnet
69 ms
0 %
0 ms
B
DOWN
4,37

OTE
121.25 ms
0 %
1 ms
C
UP
4,34

Cyta Hellas
16.5 ms
0 %
-1 ms
A
UP
4,40

NTUA@GRNET
65.25 ms
0 %
0 ms
B
DOWN
4,37

Vodafone
62.25 ms
0 %
1 ms
B
DOWN
4,37

Orange Business Hellas
18 ms
0 %
1 ms
A
UP
4,39

Verizon Hellas
70.75 ms
0 %
-1 ms
B
UP
4,37

Cyta Hellas
16.25 ms
0 %
1 ms
A
DOWN
4,40






*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





host
Average ping time
Packet loss
Jitter
Rank
Tendency
M.O.S.

DE-CIX
83.5 ms
0 %
-1 ms
C
DOWN
4,36

AMS-IX
89.75 ms
0 %
-2 ms
C
UP
4,36

LINX
75.75 ms
0 %
2 ms
C
UP
4,36

NL-IX
77.5 ms
0 %
0 ms
C
UP
4,36

RIPN@MSK-IX
138 ms
0 %
-2 ms
D
UP
4,33

ESPANIX
86.5 ms
0 %
1 ms
C
UP
4,36

MIX
64.5 ms
0 %
0 ms
B
UP
4,37

PANAP
82.5 ms
0 %
2 ms
C
UP
4,36

Akamai
15.75 ms
0 %
0 ms
A
DOWN
4,40

Cachefly
0 ms
100 %
0 ms
FAILED
DOWN
1,00

Google CDN
16 ms
0 %
2 ms
A
DOWN
4,39

Yahoo US
147.5 ms
0 %
-2 ms
D
UP
4,32

AT&T US
164 ms
0 %
-1 ms
D
UP
4,29

Global Crossing US
303.25 ms
0 %
-178 ms
F
UP
4,43

Level 3 US
230 ms
0 %
12 ms
E
DOWN
3,98

Telia US
156.25 ms
0 %
1 ms
D
DOWN
4,30

Qwest US
179.25 ms
0 %
1 ms
D
UP
4,23

Tata Communications US
201.75 ms
0 %
1 ms
E
DOWN
4,16

Verizon US
156.5 ms
0 %
-5 ms
D
UP
4,32

Savvis US
147.75 ms
0 %
1 ms
D
DOWN
4,32

America Online Transit Data Network US
150.5 ms
0 %
-2 ms
D
DOWN
4,32

Cogent Communications US
174.75 ms
0 %
0 ms
D
DOWN
4,25

Hurricane Electric US
222.5 ms
0 %
0 ms
E
UP
4,10

AboveNet US
257.75 ms
0 %
52 ms
F
UP
3,50

XO Communications US
219.75 ms
0 %
-12 ms
E
UP
4,19

Sprint Nextel US
0 ms
100 %
0 ms
FAILED
DOWN
1,00

Allstream US
171.75 ms
0 %
2 ms
D
UP
4,25

TW Telecom US
208 ms
0 %
-1 ms
E
DOWN
4,15

Deutche Telecom Germany
95.25 ms
0 %
-1 ms
C
UP
4,35

Global Crossing Germany
85.75 ms
0 %
1 ms
C
DOWN
4,36

Cogent Germany
61 ms
0 %
0 ms
B
DOWN
4,37

Telia Germany
67.5 ms
0 %
-1 ms
B
UP
4,37

Level 3 Germany
89.75 ms
0 %
-3 ms
C
UP
4,36

Tata Communications Germany
86.25 ms
0 %
1 ms
C
DOWN
4,36

Savvis Germany
75.75 ms
0 %
0 ms
C
DOWN
4,36

Cable&Wireless Germany
87.5 ms
0 %
0 ms
C
UP
4,36

PCCW Germany
109.25 ms
0 %
1 ms
C
UP
4,34

NTT Communications UK
238.25 ms
0 %
0 ms
E
DOWN
4,04

America Online Transit Data Network UK
84.75 ms
0 %
1 ms
C
UP
4,36

Tinet UK
91.75 ms
0 %
5 ms
C
UP
4,35

GEANT UK
77.75 ms
0 %
2 ms
C
DOWN
4,36

British Telecom UK
72.5 ms
0 %
-1 ms
B
DOWN
4,37

Hurricane Electric UK
88.5 ms
0 %
-3 ms
C
UP
4,36

Tinet Netherlands
81 ms
0 %
1 ms
C
UP
4,36

AboveNet Netherlands
72.5 ms
0 %
1 ms
B
DOWN
4,36

Wanadoo Netherlands
77.5 ms
0 %
-2 ms
C
UP
4,37

GEANT Netherlands
96.75 ms
0 %
63 ms
C
UP
4,09

Opentransit France
87 ms
0 %
0 ms
C
UP
4,36

Sprint Nextel France
79.25 ms
0 %
-1 ms
C
UP
4,36

Seabone Italy
54.5 ms
0 %
1 ms
B
UP
4,37

Infostrada Italy
90 ms
0 %
6 ms
C
DOWN
4,35

Telstra Australia
362.5 ms
0 %
1 ms
F
DOWN
3,49

Optus Australia
391.25 ms
0 %
79 ms
F
UP
2,54

NTT Communicatons Japan
331.25 ms
0 %
-3 ms
F
DOWN
3,67

IDC Japan
327.75 ms
0 %
-9 ms
F
UP
3,74

Verizon Chech
80.5 ms
0 %
-2 ms
C
UP
4,36

ChinaNet China
561.5 ms
25 %
-574 ms
F
UP
2,32

PCCW Hong Kong
489.25 ms
0 %
139 ms
F
UP
1,51

Pacnet Signapore
426.25 ms
0 %
23 ms
F
UP
2,94

Isnet South Africa
385.25 ms
0 %
-20 ms
F
UP
3,58

Maxnet New Zealand
494.75 ms
0 %
10 ms
F
UP
2,72

Bell Canada
308.5 ms
0 %
19 ms
F
UP
3,58

Leaseweb Netherlands
234.25 ms
0 %
-28 ms
E
UP
4,24

The Planet US
279.25 ms
0 %
181 ms
F
UP
2,07

Softlayer US
181.25 ms
0 %
0 ms
D
UP
4,23

Dreamhost US
226.25 ms
0 %
0 ms
E
UP
4,08

Rackspace US
147.25 ms
0 %
-1 ms
D
DOWN
4,32

Serverloft Germany
67.5 ms
0 %
1 ms
B
DOWN
4,37

Host-Europe Germany
70.75 ms
0 %
7 ms
B
UP
4,36

Hetzner Germany
89.75 ms
0 %
-2 ms
C
UP
4,36

OVH
73.5 ms
0 %
2 ms
B
UP
4,36






*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





host
Average ping time
Packet loss
Jitter
Rank
Tendency
M.O.S.

NGI Italy
94 ms
0 %
-1 ms
C
DOWN
4,35

Fastweb Italy
52.75 ms
0 %
-1 ms
B
UP
4,38

NGZ-Server Germany
77 ms
0 %
-1 ms
C
DOWN
4,36

K-Play Germany
79.5 ms
0 %
0 ms
C
DOWN
4,36

GC-Server Germany
0 ms
100 %
0 ms
FAILED
DOWN
1,00

247CS Germany
74.75 ms
0 %
0 ms
B
DOWN
4,36

Esport-Servers Germany
64.25 ms
0 %
0 ms
B
UP
4,37

LB-Server Germany
61 ms
0 %
0 ms
B
DOWN
4,37

G-Portal Germany
80.5 ms
0 %
9 ms
C
UP
4,35

KillerCreation UK
91.5 ms
0 %
-2 ms
C
UP
4,36

Multiplay UK
77.5 ms
0 %
1 ms
C
UP
4,36

ServerFFS Netherlands
109.75 ms
0 %
-6 ms
C
UP
4,35

GS-COM DK
82.75 ms
0 %
0 ms
C
DOWN
4,36

Clanhost Netherlands
80 ms
0 %
-2 ms
C
DOWN
4,36

RDSNET Romania
110.75 ms
0 %
-1 ms
C
UP
4,34

Dataplex Hungary
0 ms
100 %
0 ms
FAILED
DOWN
1,00

EA US
184.25 ms
0 %
-3 ms
D
UP
4,24

Valve US
235.25 ms
0 %
-1 ms
E
UP
4,06

Gameservers US
165.5 ms
0 %
2 ms
D
UP
4,27

Bigpoint Germany
42.25 ms
50 %
76 ms
B
DOWN
3,55





Total Time
Total A's
Total B's
Total C's
Total D's
Total E's
Total F's

*Total ping time is* *13676.25 ms* 
9
18
36
14
9
13


Partial results
ms
Average

Greek servers
513.5
42,79 ms

International servers
11399.5
160,56 ms

Gameservers
1763.25
88,16 ms





Ping Time
Average
Packet loss

*Total ping time is* *13676.25 ms*
*132,78 ms*
*Packet loss 4,89 %* 





*Test History(Last 10 results)*

*Spoiler:*





History(last 10 results)

Κυριακή 27-01-2013 and time 13:15:53-Total ping time in ms is 13676.25

Κυριακή 27-01-2013 and time 13:00:48-Total ping time in ms is 12109.75

Τρίτη 25-12-2012 and time 21:55:23-Total ping time in ms is 12053.25

Κυριακή 16-12-2012 and time 19:30:34-Total ping time in ms is 11961.75

Κυριακή 09-12-2012 and time 01:20:51-Total ping time in ms is 11981.25

Παρασκευή 07-12-2012 and time 23:59:29-Total ping time in ms is 13192

Τετάρτη 05-12-2012 and time 22:31:20-Total ping time in ms is 11904

Τετάρτη 05-12-2012 and time 22:23:02-Total ping time in ms is 12050.5

Τετάρτη 05-12-2012 and time 22:08:48-Total ping time in ms is 11911.75

Τετάρτη 05-12-2012 and time 21:30:03-Total ping time in ms is 11879






Speedtest results (Detailed) v 2.0

*Spoiler:*





*Test date and time*

Date Κυριακή 27-01-2013 and time 13:17:43


*host*
 *in MB/s*

Free Fr
 0,35

Mirrorservice
 0,57

Apple
 0,47

Nvidia
 1,46

Microsoft
 3,13

LeaseWeb
 0,51

Vim
 2,49

ThinkBroadband
 1,00

Cachefly
 3,51

Ovh
 0,44

UoCrete
 0,72

Forthnet
 1,22

Otenet
 0,11

RootBSD
 0,93





Detailed results for multihosts(Line capacity)

*Spoiler:*





Host list by Someonefromhell

ftp://ftp.free.fr/ 0.8 MB/sftp://ftp.ovh.net/ 0.05 MB/sftp://ftp.hosteurope.de/ 0.2 MB/sftp://mirror.leaseweb.com/ 0.55 MB/sftp://ftp.sunet.se/ 0 MB/sftp://ftp.ukc.mirrorservice.org/ 0.45 MB/sftp://ftp.uni-kl.de/ 0 MB/sftp://ftp.funet.fi/ 0.4 MB/sftp://ftp5.gwdg.de/ 0.25 MB/sftp://mirror.sov.uk.goscomb.net/ 0.2 MB/s





Test mode
 Speed MB/s
 Speed Mbps

*Average speed for 14 hosts*
 1,21 MB/s
 10 Mbps 

*Line speed for 10 hosts (Line Capacity)*
 2,90 MB/s
 23 Mbps

*Line sync:   Upstream rate = 2999 Kbps, Downstream rate = 30218 Kbps*

----------


## prodromosfan

*ISP Cyta Hellas				 - IP 46.198 xxxxx - 2:: - BBRAS ιστήπροορισμού. - Network   46.198.136.0/22* *Network Advertised via * *TELECOM ITALIA SPARKLE S.p.A.*Test date and time is Κυριακή 27-01-2013 and time 13:46:33 - script ver 1.1 f download*Microsoft Windows XP Professional   - 2 Threads(2 CPUs), List by Someonefromhell, v0.72* * resolve in 2.5133 ms - NIC   0 Mbps**Time to fetch webpage 1,34 seconds - Upload speed:  383.00 kb/s - Fast Path* 
prepend info

*Spoiler:*





 no prepending




Ping results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





*MOS (mean opinion score), is scaled from 5=best to 1=worst*
*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00Wind  21.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,39On Telecoms  21.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,39Vivodi  21.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,39Forthnet  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00OTE  50.75 ms  0 %  123 ms  B  UP  3,80Cyta Hellas  20 ms  0 %  -1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40NTUA@GRNET  20.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Vodafone  21 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,39Orange Business Hellas  21.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,39Verizon Hellas  23.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  UP  4,39Cyta Hellas  20.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,39*Total ping time is*  241.5 ms     




*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





DE-CIX  63.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37AMS-IX  68.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37LINX  74.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37NL-IX  84.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36RIPN@MSK-IX  122 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,34ESPANIX  84 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36MIX  61 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37PANAP  74 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Akamai  20.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,39Cachefly  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00Google CDN  19.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,39Yahoo US  155.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,30AT&T US  171.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,25Global Crossing US  219 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  UP  4,11Level 3 US  215 ms  0 %  13 ms  E  UP  4,03Telia US  190 ms  0 %  24 ms  D  UP  4,04Qwest US  186.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,22Tata Communications US  220.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  E  UP  4,11Verizon US  155.5 ms  0 %  4 ms  D  DOWN  4,28Savvis US  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00America Online Transit Data Network US  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00Cogent Communications US  171.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,26Hurricane Electric US  228.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  UP  4,07AboveNet US  219.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  UP  4,10XO Communications US  223.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  UP  4,08Sprint Nextel US  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00Allstream US  177 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,24TW Telecom US  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00Deutche Telecom Germany  73.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  DOWN  4,36Global Crossing Germany  73 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Cogent Germany  76.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36Telia Germany  74.75 ms  0 %  -52 ms  B  UP  4,42Level 3 Germany  80.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  C  UP  4,36Tata Communications Germany  75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Savvis Germany  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00Cable&Wireless Germany  90 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36PCCW Germany  62 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37NTT Communications UK  155.5 ms  0 %  -9 ms  D  UP  4,33America Online Transit Data Network UK  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00Tinet UK  79.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36GEANT UK  95.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35British Telecom UK  83.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36Hurricane Electric UK  86.75 ms  0 %  -7 ms  C  DOWN  4,37Tinet Netherlands  88.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36AboveNet Netherlands  69 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Wanadoo Netherlands  75.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36GEANT Netherlands  79.25 ms  0 %  26 ms  C  DOWN  4,33Opentransit France  72.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,36Sprint Nextel France  81.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36Seabone Italy  60.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Infostrada Italy  118.5 ms  0 %  -18 ms  C  UP  4,36Telstra Australia  373.75 ms  0 %  6 ms  F  UP  3,39Optus Australia  377 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  UP  3,42NTT Communicatons Japan  340.25 ms  0 %  -3 ms  F  DOWN  3,63IDC Japan  334 ms  0 %  -6 ms  F  UP  3,69Verizon Chech  85.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36ChinaNet China  234.25 ms  50 %   -1 ms  E  DOWN  4,08PCCW Hong Kong  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00Pacnet Signapore  306.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  DOWN  3,75Isnet South Africa  264 ms  0 %  5 ms  F  UP  3,90Maxnet New Zealand  346.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  DOWN  3,57Bell Canada  175 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,25Leaseweb Netherlands  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00The Planet US  138 ms  25 %   -9 ms  D  DOWN  1,51Softlayer US  192 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,20Dreamhost US  214.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  DOWN  4,12Rackspace US  152.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,31Serverloft Germany  65.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  UP  4,37Host-Europe Germany  80.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36Hetzner Germany  78.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36OVH  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00*Total ping time is*  8714.75 ms     




*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGI Italy  70.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37Fastweb Italy  60.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37NGZ-Server Germany  67.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37K-Play Germany  83.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36GC-Server Germany  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00247CS Germany  65.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Esport-Servers Germany  62.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37LB-Server Germany  78.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36G-Portal Germany  68.5 ms  0 %  -9 ms  B  DOWN  4,38KillerCreation UK  97.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,35Multiplay UK  76.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,36ServerFFS Netherlands  84.25 ms  0 %  12 ms  C  UP  4,34GS-COM DK  80.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Clanhost Netherlands  92.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,35RDSNET Romania  100.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Dataplex Hungary  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00EA US  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00Valve US  229.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  DOWN  4,07Gameservers US  155 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,30Bigpoint Germany  69 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37*Total ping time is*  1541 ms     



*Total ping time is* *10497.25 ms*  11  22  26  13  9  7Greek servers  241.5  20,13 msInternational servers  8714.75  122,74 msGameservers  1541  77,05 ms



*Total ping time is* *10497.25 ms* *101,92 ms**Packet loss 16,22 %* 


*Test History(Last 10 results)*

*Spoiler:*





Κυριακή 27-01-2013 and time 13:46:33-Total ping time in ms is 10497.25Δευτέρα 21-01-2013 and time 10:27:26-Total ping time in ms is 10734Κυριακή 20-01-2013 and time 22:54:09-Total ping time in ms is 10895.5Κυριακή




Speedtest results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





Test date and time is Κυριακή 27-01-2013 and time 13:48:06Free Fr   0,77Mirrorservice   0,50Apple   0,08Nvidia   0,77Microsoft   0,66LeaseWeb   0,53Vim   0,68ThinkBroadband   0,52Cachefly   0,58Ovh   0,00UoCrete   0,00Forthnet   0,00Otenet   0,94RootBSD   0,35



Detailed results for multihosts(Line capacity)

*Spoiler:*





 Host list by Someonefromhellftp://ftp.free.fr/ 0.2 MB/sftp://ftp.ovh.net/ 0 MB/sftp://ftp.hosteurope.de/ 0 MB/sftp://mirror.leaseweb.com/ 0.1 MB/sftp://ftp.sunet.se/ 0 MB/sftp://ftp.ukc.mirrorservice.org/ 0 MB/sftp://ftp.uni-kl.de/ 0 MB/sftp://ftp.funet.fi/ 0.05 MB/sftp://ftp5.gwdg.de/ 0.25 MB/sftp://mirror.sov.uk.goscomb.net/ 0.15 MB/s



*Average speed for 14 hosts*  0,46 MB/s  4 Mbps *Line speed for 10 hosts (Line Capacity)*  0,75 MB/s  6 Mbps


- - - Updated - - -

*ISP ON S.A.								 - IP 92.118 xxxxx - 4:: - BBRAS όριοτηςαίτησης. - Network   92.118.128.0/17* *Network Advertised via * *Euroweb Romania SA**TELECOM ITALIA SPARKLE S.p.A.*Test date and time is Κυριακή 27-01-2013 and time 14:53:45 - script ver 1.1 f download*Microsoft Windows 7 Ultimate        - 2 Threads(2 CPUs), List by Someonefromhell, v0.72* * resolve in 34.0846 ms - NIC RT73 USB Wireless LAN Card 54 Mbps**Time to fetch webpage 1,84 seconds - Upload speed:  701.00 kb/s - Interleaved* 
prepend info

*Spoiler:*





12779 6663 41920 4192012637 3257 6663 41920 41920





Ping results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





*MOS (mean opinion score), is scaled from 5=best to 1=worst*
*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  27.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,39Wind  27.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  UP  4,39On Telecoms  26.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  UP  4,39Vivodi  27.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  A  UP  4,39Forthnet  27.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  A  UP  4,39OTE  26.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,39Cyta Hellas  26.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,39NTUA@GRNET  26.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  UP  4,39Vodafone  26.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  A  UP  4,39Orange Business Hellas  27.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,39Verizon Hellas  118.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,34Cyta Hellas  27.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  UP  4,39*Total ping time is*  416.75 ms     




*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





DE-CIX  83 ms  0 %  7 ms  C  UP  4,35AMS-IX  106.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  UP  4,34LINX  162.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,28NL-IX  80.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36RIPN@MSK-IX  149 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  UP  4,31ESPANIX  91.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,35MIX  77.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36PANAP  90 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36Akamai  26.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,39Cachefly  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00Google CDN  26.75 ms  0 %  -4 ms  A  UP  4,39Yahoo US  163.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,29AT&T US  180.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,23Global Crossing US  268.25 ms  0 %  16 ms  F  UP  3,79Level 3 US  233.75 ms  0 %  3 ms  E  UP  4,03Telia US  178.5 ms  0 %  -4 ms  D  UP  4,26Qwest US  192.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,19Tata Communications US  214 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  UP  4,13Verizon US  178.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  UP  4,23Savvis US  163 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,28America Online Transit Data Network US  149.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  D  UP  4,32Cogent Communications US  160 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,29Hurricane Electric US  232.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  UP  4,05AboveNet US  232.25 ms  0 %  -3 ms  E  UP  4,08XO Communications US  228.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  UP  4,07Sprint Nextel US  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00Allstream US  181.5 ms  0 %  3 ms  D  UP  4,21TW Telecom US  207.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  UP  4,14Deutche Telecom Germany  92.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35Global Crossing Germany  84.5 ms  0 %  -38 ms  C  UP  4,40Cogent Germany  70.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Telia Germany  87.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36Level 3 Germany  81.5 ms  0 %  -4 ms  C  UP  4,37Tata Communications Germany  81 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36Savvis Germany  84.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36Cable&Wireless Germany  77.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36PCCW Germany  86.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36NTT Communications UK  87 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,36America Online Transit Data Network UK  86.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36Tinet UK  99.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,35GEANT UK  92.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35British Telecom UK  93.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,35Hurricane Electric UK  99 ms  0 %  -14 ms  C  UP  4,37Tinet Netherlands  100.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,35AboveNet Netherlands  82.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,36Wanadoo Netherlands  91 ms  0 %  -6 ms  C  UP  4,36GEANT Netherlands  93 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35Opentransit France  97.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35Sprint Nextel France  84.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36Seabone Italy  72 ms  0 %  -25 ms  B  UP  4,39Infostrada Italy  101.75 ms  0 %  11 ms  C  UP  4,34Telstra Australia  405.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  F  UP  3,27Optus Australia  400.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  F  UP  3,32NTT Communicatons Japan  367.25 ms  0 %  -5 ms  F  UP  3,52IDC Japan  341 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  UP  3,60Verizon Chech  88.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36ChinaNet China  355.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  UP  3,53PCCW Hong Kong  332.5 ms  0 %  4 ms  F  UP  3,60Pacnet Signapore  389.5 ms  0 %  -45 ms  F  UP  3,79Isnet South Africa  278.75 ms  0 %  8 ms  F  UP  3,81Maxnet New Zealand  365.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  UP  3,48Bell Canada  172.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,25Leaseweb Netherlands  82.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36The Planet US  200 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,18Softlayer US  205 ms  0 %  2 ms  E  UP  4,14Dreamhost US  228.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  UP  4,07Rackspace US  164 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  UP  4,27Serverloft Germany  83 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36Host-Europe Germany  78 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36Hetzner Germany  84.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36OVH  86.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36*Total ping time is*  10793.25 ms     




*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGI Italy  86 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,36Fastweb Italy  67.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37NGZ-Server Germany  84 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36K-Play Germany  83.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36GC-Server Germany  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00247CS Germany  82.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36Esport-Servers Germany  75 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  UP  4,36LB-Server Germany  80.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36G-Portal Germany  82 ms  0 %  -2 ms  C  UP  4,36KillerCreation UK  97.5 ms  0 %  -5 ms  C  UP  4,36Multiplay UK  93.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,35ServerFFS Netherlands  91.25 ms  0 %  13 ms  C  UP  4,34GS-COM DK  116.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,34Clanhost Netherlands  94 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,35RDSNET Romania  79.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,36Dataplex Hungary  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00EA US  221.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  UP  4,09Valve US  243 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  UP  4,01Gameservers US  160.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,29Bigpoint Germany  81.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36*Total ping time is*  1919.75 ms     



*Total ping time is* *13129.75 ms*  13  4  47  15  10  10Greek servers  416.75  34,73 msInternational servers  10793.25  152,02 msGameservers  1919.75  95,99 ms



*Total ping time is* *13129.75 ms* *127,47 ms**Packet loss 4,12 %* 


*Test History(Last 10 results)*

*Spoiler:*





Κυριακή 27




Speedtest results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





Test date and time is Κυριακή 27-01-2013 and time 14:56:08Free Fr   0,27Mirrorservice   0,71Apple   0,83Nvidia   0,29Microsoft   1,32LeaseWeb   0,45Vim   0,56ThinkBroadband   1,02Cachefly   1,38Ovh   1,15UoCrete   1,44Forthnet   1,56Otenet   1,14RootBSD   0,91



Detailed results for multihosts(Line capacity)

*Spoiler:*





 Host list by Someonefromhellftp://ftp.free.fr/ 0.25 MB/sftp://ftp.ovh.net/ 0.1 MB/sftp://ftp.hosteurope.de/ 0.05 MB/sftp://mirror.leaseweb.com/ 0.1 MB/sftp://ftp.sunet.se/ 0.15 MB/sftp://ftp.ukc.mirrorservice.org/ 0.15 MB/sftp://ftp.uni-kl.de/ 0.05 MB/sftp://ftp.funet.fi/ 0.15 MB/sftp://ftp5.gwdg.de/ 0.15 MB/sftp://mirror.sov.uk.goscomb.net/ 0.3 MB/s



*Average speed for 14 hosts*  0,93 MB/s  7 Mbps *Line speed for 10 hosts (Line Capacity)*  1,45 MB/s  12 Mbps

----------


## antonis556

Client Info - Short Test script ver 2.0 f download - Πέμπτη 31-01-2013 and time 12:07:32

*ISP OTEnet S.A.				 - IP  xxxxx - 94.69.44.211:: - BBRAS 80.106.108.21 - Network  <input type=submit value=Execute></form><br />Displaying BGP table in its entirety puts too much load on the route collector.<br> Please specify a network or an IP address in the argument field.<br><br><i>Multi-Router Looking Glass<br>* 

*Network Advertised via * 

*Microsoft Windows 7 Ultimate        - 2 Threads(8 CPUs)* 

* resolve in 0.3384 ms - NIC Intel(R) 82579V Gigabit Network Connection 100 Mbps*

*Time to fetch webpage 1,22 seconds - Line Capacity 1,30 MB/s, 10 Mbps - Upload speed:  805.00 kb/s - Interleaved*



prepend info

*Spoiler:*





 no prepending





Ping results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





*MOS (mean opinion score), is scaled from 5=best to 1=worst*
*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





host
Average ping time
Packet loss
Jitter
Rank
Tendency
M.O.S.

Hellas Online
18 ms
0 %
0 ms
A
UP
4,40

Wind
20.25 ms
0 %
1 ms
A
UP
4,39

On Telecoms
18 ms
0 %
0 ms
A
UP
4,40

Vivodi
17 ms
0 %
0 ms
A
DOWN
4,40

Forthnet
18 ms
0 %
0 ms
A
UP
4,40

OTE
17 ms
0 %
0 ms
A
DOWN
4,40

Cyta Hellas
16.5 ms
0 %
0 ms
A
DOWN
4,40

NTUA@GRNET
16.25 ms
0 %
1 ms
A
DOWN
4,40

Vodafone
20 ms
0 %
0 ms
A
UP
4,39

Orange Business Hellas
20.75 ms
0 %
0 ms
A
UP
4,39

Verizon Hellas
98.75 ms
0 %
1 ms
C
UP
4,35

Cyta Hellas
19.75 ms
0 %
1 ms
A
UP
4,39






*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





host
Average ping time
Packet loss
Jitter
Rank
Tendency
M.O.S.

DE-CIX
65 ms
0 %
20 ms
B
UP
4,35

AMS-IX
52.25 ms
0 %
1 ms
B
UP
4,38

LINX
57 ms
0 %
0 ms
B
DOWN
4,37

NL-IX
52 ms
0 %
0 ms
B
DOWN
4,38

RIPN@MSK-IX
96.25 ms
0 %
1 ms
C
UP
4,35

ESPANIX
87.5 ms
0 %
1 ms
C
UP
4,36

MIX
71 ms
0 %
0 ms
B
UP
4,37

PANAP
66 ms
0 %
0 ms
B
UP
4,37

Akamai
17.25 ms
0 %
0 ms
A
UP
4,40

Cachefly
58 ms
0 %
0 ms
B
UP
4,37

Google CDN
21.25 ms
0 %
0 ms
A
UP
4,39

Yahoo US
143.75 ms
0 %
-1 ms
D
UP
4,32

AT&T US
0 ms
100 %
0 ms
FAILED
DOWN
1,00

Global Crossing US
194 ms
0 %
0 ms
D
DOWN
4,19

Level 3 US
203.25 ms
0 %
1 ms
E
DOWN
4,16

Telia US
155 ms
0 %
-1 ms
D
UP
4,31

Qwest US
161.25 ms
0 %
-12 ms
D
UP
4,33

Tata Communications US
185.5 ms
0 %
0 ms
D
DOWN
4,22

Verizon US
0 ms
100 %
0 ms
FAILED
DOWN
1,00

Savvis US
134.25 ms
0 %
1 ms
D
DOWN
4,33

America Online Transit Data Network US
141 ms
0 %
0 ms
D
UP
4,32

Cogent Communications US
138.75 ms
0 %
0 ms
D
DOWN
4,33

Hurricane Electric US
196.5 ms
0 %
0 ms
D
UP
4,18

AboveNet US
188 ms
0 %
0 ms
D
DOWN
4,21

XO Communications US
206 ms
0 %
0 ms
E
UP
4,15

Sprint Nextel US
0 ms
100 %
0 ms
FAILED
DOWN
1,00

Allstream US
146 ms
0 %
0 ms
D
DOWN
4,32

TW Telecom US
173.75 ms
0 %
0 ms
D
UP
4,25

Deutche Telecom Germany
68.5 ms
0 %
1 ms
B
UP
4,37

Global Crossing Germany
60.25 ms
0 %
1 ms
B
UP
4,37

Cogent Germany
60 ms
0 %
0 ms
B
UP
4,37

Telia Germany
64.75 ms
0 %
11 ms
B
UP
4,36

Level 3 Germany
69 ms
0 %
-4 ms
B
DOWN
4,37

Tata Communications Germany
0 ms
100 %
0 ms
FAILED
DOWN
1,00

Savvis Germany
61.5 ms
0 %
1 ms
B
UP
4,37

Cable&Wireless Germany
68.75 ms
0 %
0 ms
B
UP
4,37

PCCW Germany
72.25 ms
0 %
1 ms
B
DOWN
4,36

NTT Communications UK
57.25 ms
0 %
0 ms
B
DOWN
4,37

America Online Transit Data Network UK
61.25 ms
0 %
0 ms
B
UP
4,37

Tinet UK
58.75 ms
0 %
6 ms
B
UP
4,37

GEANT UK
74.25 ms
0 %
5 ms
B
UP
4,36

British Telecom UK
59 ms
0 %
0 ms
B
DOWN
4,37

Hurricane Electric UK
58.25 ms
0 %
4 ms
B
DOWN
4,37

Tinet Netherlands
62 ms
0 %
0 ms
B
DOWN
4,37

AboveNet Netherlands
58.5 ms
0 %
-1 ms
B
UP
4,37

Wanadoo Netherlands
52.5 ms
0 %
0 ms
B
UP
4,38

GEANT Netherlands
73.25 ms
0 %
0 ms
B
UP
4,37

Opentransit France
103.5 ms
0 %
42 ms
C
UP
4,21

Sprint Nextel France
60.5 ms
0 %
1 ms
B
DOWN
4,37

Seabone Italy
80.5 ms
0 %
3 ms
C
UP
4,36

Infostrada Italy
99.5 ms
0 %
-8 ms
C
DOWN
4,36

Telstra Australia
379.75 ms
0 %
6 ms
F
DOWN
3,36

Optus Australia
0 ms
100 %
0 ms
FAILED
DOWN
1,00

NTT Communicatons Japan
319.25 ms
0 %
-1 ms
F
DOWN
3,71

IDC Japan
293 ms
0 %
0 ms
F
DOWN
3,82

Verizon Chech
66 ms
0 %
0 ms
B
UP
4,37

ChinaNet China
267 ms
50 %
-468 ms
F
DOWN
1,40

PCCW Hong Kong
371 ms
0 %
2 ms
F
UP
3,44

Pacnet Signapore
304.75 ms
0 %
0 ms
F
DOWN
3,77

Isnet South Africa
238 ms
0 %
3 ms
E
UP
4,02

Maxnet New Zealand
335.75 ms
0 %
0 ms
F
UP
3,63

Bell Canada
148.25 ms
0 %
13 ms
D
UP
4,25

Leaseweb Netherlands
53 ms
0 %
0 ms
B
UP
4,38

The Planet US
164.25 ms
0 %
1 ms
D
DOWN
4,28

Softlayer US
172.25 ms
0 %
-1 ms
D
DOWN
4,26

Dreamhost US
200.25 ms
0 %
0 ms
E
UP
4,17

Rackspace US
131.5 ms
0 %
1 ms
D
DOWN
4,33

Serverloft Germany
49 ms
0 %
-1 ms
B
UP
4,38

Host-Europe Germany
69 ms
0 %
0 ms
B
DOWN
4,37

Hetzner Germany
49.25 ms
0 %
1 ms
B
UP
4,38

OVH
64.5 ms
0 %
1 ms
B
UP
4,37






*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





host
Average ping time
Packet loss
Jitter
Rank
Tendency
M.O.S.

NGI Italy
65.5 ms
0 %
1 ms
B
UP
4,37

Fastweb Italy
72 ms
0 %
0 ms
B
UP
4,37

NGZ-Server Germany
51.25 ms
0 %
0 ms
B
UP
4,38

K-Play Germany
50.5 ms
0 %
1 ms
B
DOWN
4,38

GC-Server Germany
0 ms
100 %
0 ms
FAILED
DOWN
1,00

247CS Germany
47.25 ms
0 %
1 ms
B
UP
4,38

Esport-Servers Germany
70.25 ms
0 %
-1 ms
B
UP
4,37

LB-Server Germany
69 ms
0 %
1 ms
B
DOWN
4,37

G-Portal Germany
74.5 ms
0 %
0 ms
B
DOWN
4,36

KillerCreation UK
61 ms
0 %
0 ms
B
UP
4,37

Multiplay UK
60.25 ms
0 %
0 ms
B
UP
4,37

ServerFFS Netherlands
70 ms
0 %
3 ms
B
UP
4,36

GS-COM DK
64 ms
0 %
0 ms
B
DOWN
4,37

Clanhost Netherlands
51.75 ms
0 %
0 ms
B
UP
4,38

RDSNET Romania
91.25 ms
0 %
0 ms
C
UP
4,36

Dataplex Hungary
0 ms
100 %
0 ms
FAILED
DOWN
1,00

EA US
163 ms
0 %
0 ms
D
UP
4,28

Valve US
198 ms
0 %
0 ms
D
UP
4,18

Gameservers US
126 ms
0 %
0 ms
D
DOWN
4,33

Bigpoint Germany
56.75 ms
0 %
1 ms
B
UP
4,37





Total Time
Total A's
Total B's
Total C's
Total D's
Total E's
Total F's

*Total ping time is* *9912.75 ms* 
13
46
7
19
4
7


Partial results
ms
Average

Greek servers
300.25
25,02 ms

International servers
8170.25
115,07 ms

Gameservers
1442.25
72,11 ms





Ping Time
Average
Packet loss

*Total ping time is* *9912.75 ms*
*96,24 ms*
*Packet loss 7,73 %* 





*Test History(Last 10 results)*

*Spoiler:*





History(last 10 results)

Πέμπτη 31-01-2013 and time 12:03:56-Total ping time in ms is 9912.75

Τετάρτη 23-01-2013 and time 00:37:48-Total ping time in ms is 10580.25

Τετάρτη 09-01-2013 and time 00:37:49-Total ping time in ms is 10786.5

Πέμπτη 20-12-2012 and time 11:17:09-Total ping time in ms is 11198.75

Τ

ρ

ί

τ

η

----------


## understracker

*ISP Greek Research  - IP 37.32. xxxxx - :: - BBRAS 83.212.27.202 - Network   37.32.128.0/17* *Network Advertised via * *Greek Research and Technology Network S.A*Test date and time is Πέμπτη 31-01-2013 and time 23:08:38 - script ver 1.1 f download*Microsoft Windows XP Professional   - 2 Threads(4 CPUs), List by Someonefromhell, v0.72* *        DNS Server: 192.168.0.1 resolve in 1.712 ms - NIC    0 Mbps**Time to fetch webpage 1,01 seconds - Upload speed:  497.00 kb/s - Fast Path* 
prepend info

*Spoiler:*





 no prepending




Ping results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





*MOS (mean opinion score), is scaled from 5=best to 1=worst*
*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  7.25 ms  0 %  4 ms  A  UP  4,40Wind  57.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37On Telecoms  6 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,40Vivodi  7 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,40Forthnet  6.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  UP  4,40OTE  6 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,40Cyta Hellas  6.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  A  UP  4,40NTUA@GRNET  6.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  UP  4,40Vodafone  6.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,40Orange Business Hellas  68.75 ms  0 %  3 ms  B  UP  4,36Verizon Hellas  8 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,40Cyta Hellas  6.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  UP  4,40*Total ping time is*  192 ms     




*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





DE-CIX  55.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,38AMS-IX  57.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37LINX  76.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36NL-IX  65 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  UP  4,37RIPN@MSK-IX  102 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35ESPANIX  86.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36MIX  35 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,39PANAP  70 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Akamai  5.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  UP  4,40Cachefly  72 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Google CDN  5.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,40Yahoo US  162.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,28AT&T US  166.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,27Global Crossing US  206.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  UP  4,15Level 3 US  215 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  UP  4,12Telia US  158 ms  0 %  -2 ms  D  UP  4,31Qwest US  178.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,23Tata Communications US  200.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  UP  4,16Verizon US  158.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  UP  4,29Savvis US  153.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,31America Online Transit Data Network US  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00Cogent Communications US  161 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,29Hurricane Electric US  210 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  UP  4,14AboveNet US  209.25 ms  0 %  3 ms  E  UP  4,12XO Communications US  234 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  UP  4,05Sprint Nextel US  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00Allstream US  160.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,29TW Telecom US  193 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,19Deutche Telecom Germany  87.75 ms  0 %  -4 ms  C  UP  4,36Global Crossing Germany  62.25 ms  0 %  -17 ms  B  UP  4,39Cogent Germany  61 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Telia Germany  66 ms  0 %  -4 ms  B  UP  4,37Level 3 Germany  89 ms  0 %  -5 ms  C  UP  4,36Tata Communications Germany  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00Savvis Germany  61.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37Cable&Wireless Germany  66.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  UP  4,37PCCW Germany  57.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37NTT Communications UK  74 ms  0 %  -3 ms  B  UP  4,37America Online Transit Data Network UK  74.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,37Tinet UK  95 ms  0 %  21 ms  C  UP  4,33GEANT UK  65.5 ms  0 %  8 ms  B  UP  4,36British Telecom UK  72.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Hurricane Electric UK  86.25 ms  0 %  -16 ms  C  UP  4,38Tinet Netherlands  80.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36AboveNet Netherlands  66 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37Wanadoo Netherlands  78.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36GEANT Netherlands  57 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Opentransit France  81 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36Sprint Nextel France  68 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Seabone Italy  98.5 ms  0 %  30 ms  C  UP  4,30Infostrada Italy  98.75 ms  0 %  -2 ms  C  UP  4,35Telstra Australia  385.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  F  UP  3,40Optus Australia  370 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  UP  3,45NTT Communicatons Japan  337.75 ms  0 %  3 ms  F  UP  3,59IDC Japan  313.25 ms  0 %  -7 ms  F  UP  3,79Verizon Chech  66.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37ChinaNet China  351 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  UP  3,55PCCW Hong Kong  385.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  UP  3,38Pacnet Signapore  387.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  UP  3,38Isnet South Africa  262.25 ms  0 %  3 ms  F  UP  3,92Maxnet New Zealand  337.5 ms  0 %  -13 ms  F  UP  3,74Bell Canada  168 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,26Leaseweb Netherlands  98.25 ms  0 %  -8 ms  C  UP  4,36The Planet US  179.75 ms  0 %  3 ms  D  UP  4,22Softlayer US  182.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,22Dreamhost US  221.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  UP  4,10Rackspace US  150.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,31Serverloft Germany  64 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Host-Europe Germany  65.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,37Hetzner Germany  63.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,37OVH  90.75 ms  0 %  -3 ms  C  UP  4,36*Total ping time is*  9524.5 ms     




*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGI Italy  70.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Fastweb Italy  67 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37NGZ-Server Germany  69.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37K-Play Germany  64.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37GC-Server Germany  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00247CS Germany  70.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Esport-Servers Germany  61.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,37LB-Server Germany  65.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,37G-Portal Germany  68 ms  0 %  27 ms  B  UP  4,34KillerCreation UK  80 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,36Multiplay UK  91.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  UP  4,35ServerFFS Netherlands  89 ms  0 %  -10 ms  C  UP  4,37GS-COM DK  86 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36Clanhost Netherlands  88.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36RDSNET Romania  106 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35Dataplex Hungary  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00EA US  185.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,22Valve US  217.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  UP  4,11Gameservers US  140 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,33Bigpoint Germany  75.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36*Total ping time is*  1698.25 ms     



*Total ping time is* *11414.75 ms*  12  33  21  15  8  9Greek servers  192  16,00 msInternational servers  9524.5  134,15 msGameservers  1698.25  84,91 ms



*Total ping time is* *11414.75 ms* *110,82 ms**Packet loss 5,15 %* 


*Test History(Last 10 results)*

*Spoiler:*





Πέμπτη 31-




Speedtest results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





Test date and time is Πέμπτη 31-01-2013 and time 23:10:19Free Fr   0,87Mirrorservice   0,81Apple   0,80Nvidia   1,08Microsoft   1,18LeaseWeb   0,78Vim   0,90ThinkBroadband   0,65Cachefly   0,87Ovh   0,18UoCrete   1,58Forthnet   1,65Otenet   1,60RootBSD   0,35



Detailed results for multihosts(Line capacity)

*Spoiler:*





 Host list by Someonefromhellftp://ftp.free.fr/ 0.2 MB/sftp://ftp.ovh.net/ 0.15 MB/sftp://ftp.hosteurope.de/ 0.15 MB/sftp://mirror.leaseweb.com/ 0.15 MB/sftp://ftp.sunet.se/ 0.2 MB/sftp://ftp.ukc.mirrorservice.org/ 0.15 MB/sftp://ftp.uni-kl.de/ 0.05 MB/sftp://ftp.funet.fi/ 0.15 MB/sftp://ftp5.gwdg.de/ 0.1 MB/sftp://mirror.sov.uk.goscomb.net/ 0.15 MB/s



*Average speed for 14 hosts*  0,95 MB/s  8 Mbps *Line speed for 10 hosts (Line Capacity)*  1,45 MB/s  12 Mbps


Καινούριο φοιτητικό Fastpath.

----------


## balander

*ISP Pronet-COM LTD	 - IP  xxxxx - 91.230.7.29:: - BBRAS <191.230.7.1 - Network  <input type=submit value=Execute></form><br />Displaying BGP table in its entirety puts too much load on the route collector.<br> Please specify a network or an IP address in the argument field.<br><br><i>Multi-Router Looking Glass<br>* *Network Advertised via * Test date and time is Τρίτη 12-02-2013 and time 21:35:47 - script ver 1.1 f download*Microsoft Windows 7 Ultimate        - 2 Threads(2 CPUs), List by Someonefromhell, v0.72* * resolve in 8.7077 ms - NIC Realtek RTL8139/810x Family Fast Ethernet NIC 100 Mbps**Time to fetch webpage 0,71 seconds - Upload speed:  1.90 Mb/s - Interleaved* 
prepend info

*Spoiler:*





 no prepending




Ping results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





*MOS (mean opinion score), is scaled from 5=best to 1=worst*
*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  73 ms  0 %  16 ms  B  UP  4,35Wind  20 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,39On Telecoms  51 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,38Vivodi  20 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,39Forthnet  46 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,38OTE  87 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36Cyta Hellas  20 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,39NTUA@GRNET  70.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Vodafone  89 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36Orange Business Hellas  111 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,34Verizon Hellas  81.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36Cyta Hellas  20.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  UP  4,39*Total ping time is*  689.5 ms     




*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





DE-CIX  30 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,39AMS-IX  43 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,38LINX  50.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,38NL-IX  44 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,38RIPN@MSK-IX  90.25 ms  0 %  -2 ms  C  UP  4,36ESPANIX  65 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37MIX  86.75 ms  0 %  -3 ms  C  UP  4,36PANAP  41 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,38Akamai  30.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,39Cachefly  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00Google CDN  29 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,39Yahoo US  120.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,34AT&T US  157.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,29Global Crossing US  187.5 ms  0 %  10 ms  D  UP  4,15Level 3 US  220.25 ms  0 %  -6 ms  E  UP  4,14Telia US  135.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,33Qwest US  174 ms  0 %  -18 ms  D  UP  4,33Tata Communications US  195.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,18Verizon US  147.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  UP  4,32Savvis US  123.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  C  UP  4,34America Online Transit Data Network US  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00Cogent Communications US  133.75 ms  0 %  -2 ms  D  UP  4,33Hurricane Electric US  188.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,21AboveNet US  186.25 ms  0 %  6 ms  D  UP  4,18XO Communications US  214.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  E  UP  4,11Sprint Nextel US  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00Allstream US  169.25 ms  0 %  -6 ms  D  UP  4,30TW Telecom US  184.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,22Deutche Telecom Germany  63 ms  0 %  -30 ms  B  UP  4,40Global Crossing Germany  38 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,38Cogent Germany  43 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,38Telia Germany  56.75 ms  0 %  -14 ms  B  UP  4,39Level 3 Germany  99.25 ms  0 %  3 ms  C  UP  4,35Tata Communications Germany  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00Savvis Germany  35.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,39Cable&Wireless Germany  43.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,38PCCW Germany  33.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,39NTT Communications UK  52.5 ms  0 %  20 ms  B  UP  4,35America Online Transit Data Network UK  59.25 ms  0 %  -11 ms  B  UP  4,39Tinet UK  52.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,38GEANT UK  92.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,35British Telecom UK  85.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36Hurricane Electric UK  58.75 ms  0 %  -2 ms  B  UP  4,38Tinet Netherlands  50.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,38AboveNet Netherlands  41.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,38Wanadoo Netherlands  39 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,38GEANT Netherlands  118 ms  0 %  39 ms  C  UP  4,19Opentransit France  45.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,38Sprint Nextel France  69.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Seabone Italy  61 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Infostrada Italy  54 ms  0 %  10 ms  B  UP  4,37Telstra Australia  371.75 ms  0 %  3 ms  F  UP  3,43Optus Australia  371 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  UP  3,46NTT Communicatons Japan  315 ms  0 %  -27 ms  F  UP  3,95IDC Japan  312.5 ms  0 %  -30 ms  F  UP  3,98Verizon Chech  159 ms  0 %  -105 ms  D  UP  4,43ChinaNet China  309 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  UP  3,75PCCW Hong Kong  310 ms  0 %  8 ms  F  UP  3,67Pacnet Signapore  320 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  UP  3,70Isnet South Africa  296.75 ms  0 %  -306 ms  F  UP  4,51Maxnet New Zealand  329 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  UP  3,66Bell Canada  155 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,31Leaseweb Netherlands  36.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,39The Planet US  157.25 ms  0 %  5 ms  D  UP  4,27Softlayer US  157.5 ms  0 %  9 ms  D  UP  4,25Dreamhost US  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00Rackspace US  142 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,32Serverloft Germany  34.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,39Host-Europe Germany  32 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,39Hetzner Germany  33.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,39OVH  40 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,38*Total ping time is*  8222.75 ms     




*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGI Italy  43.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,38Fastweb Italy  44.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,38NGZ-Server Germany  36 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,39K-Play Germany  31 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,39GC-Server Germany  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00247CS Germany  33.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,39Esport-Servers Germany  29.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  UP  4,39LB-Server Germany  34.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,39G-Portal Germany  35.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,39KillerCreation UK  56.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Multiplay UK  47.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,38ServerFFS Netherlands  52.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,38GS-COM DK  49 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,38Clanhost Netherlands  45.5 ms  0 %  -5 ms  B  UP  4,39RDSNET Romania  54 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,38Dataplex Hungary  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00EA US  172.25 ms  0 %  3 ms  D  UP  4,24Valve US  194.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,19Gameservers US  125.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,33Bigpoint Germany  26.75 ms  25 %   1 ms  A  UP  1,60*Total ping time is*  1112.5 ms     



*Total ping time is* *10024.75 ms*  8  46  12  19  2  9Greek servers  689.5  57,46 msInternational servers  8222.75  115,81 msGameservers  1112.5  55,63 ms



*Total ping time is* *10024.75 ms* *97,33 ms**Packet loss 7,47 %* 


*Test History(Last 10 results)*

*Spoiler:*





Τρίτη 12-0




Speedtest results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





Test date and time is Τρίτη 12-02-2013 and time 21:38:35Free Fr   0,18Mirrorservice   1,70Apple   0,90Nvidia   2,17Microsoft   1,60LeaseWeb   0,87Vim   2,75ThinkBroadband   2,39Cachefly   5,79Ovh   2,41UoCrete   3,41Forthnet   3,34Otenet   1,04RootBSD   0,14



Detailed results for multihosts(Line capacity)

*Spoiler:*





 Host list by Someonefromhellftp://ftp.free.fr/ 0.1 MB/sftp://ftp.ovh.net/ 1.3 MB/sftp://ftp.hosteurope.de/ 0.9 MB/sftp://mirror.leaseweb.com/ 0.95 MB/sftp://ftp.sunet.se/ 0 MB/sftp://ftp.ukc.mirrorservice.org/ 0.65 MB/sftp://ftp.uni-kl.de/ 1.2 MB/sftp://ftp.funet.fi/ 0 MB/sftp://ftp5.gwdg.de/ 0.65 MB/sftp://mirror.sov.uk.goscomb.net/ 0 MB/s



*Average speed for 14 hosts*  2,05 MB/s  16 Mbps *Line speed for 10 hosts (Line Capacity)*  5,75 MB/s  46 Mbps

----------


## balander

*ISP Pronet-COM LTD	 - IP  xxxxx - 91.230.7.29:: - BBRAS <191.230.7.1 - Network  <input type=submit value=Execute></form><br />Displaying BGP table in its entirety puts too much load on the route collector.<br> Please specify a network or an IP address in the argument field.<br><br><i>Multi-Router Looking Glass<br>* *Network Advertised via * Test date and time is Πέμπτη 28-03-2013 and time 21:48:47 - script ver 1.1 f download*Microsoft Windows 7 Ultimate        - 2 Threads(2 CPUs), List by Someonefromhell, v0.73* * resolve in 17.2132 ms - NIC Realtek RTL8139/810x Family Fast Ethernet NIC 100 Mbps**Time to fetch webpage 2,58 seconds - Upload speed:  1.90 Mb/s - Interleaved* 
prepend info

*Spoiler:*





 no prepending




Ping results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





*MOS (mean opinion score), is scaled from 5=best to 1=worst*
*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  56.75 ms  0 %  11 ms  B  DOWN  4,36Wind  20.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,39On Telecoms  18 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Vivodi  20 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,39Forthnet  97.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,35OTE  75.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,37Cyta Hellas  58 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37NTUA@GRNET  96.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,35Vodafone  97.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35Orange Business Hellas  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00Verizon Hellas  89.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,35Cyta Hellas  44.25 ms  0 %  102 ms  B  UP  4,00*Total ping time is*  673.5 ms     




*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





DE-CIX  30 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,39AMS-IX  43.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,38LINX  47 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38NL-IX  48.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,38RIPN@MSK-IX  90 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36ESPANIX  65.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,37MIX  74.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,36PANAP  41 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Akamai  29.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  A  DOWN  4,39Cachefly  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00Google CDN  1.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Yahoo US  118.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,34AT&T US  158 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,30Global Crossing US  186.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,21Level 3 US  219.25 ms  0 %  -16 ms  E  DOWN  4,21Telia US  138.75 ms  0 %  -11 ms  D  UP  4,34Qwest US  163 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,28Tata Communications US  413 ms  0 %  3 ms  F  UP  3,22Verizon US  146.75 ms  0 %  -2 ms  D  DOWN  4,32Savvis US  122 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,34America Online Transit Data Network US  135.25 ms  0 %  7 ms  D  UP  4,32Cogent Communications US  136 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,33Hurricane Electric US  188 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,21AboveNet US  211.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  UP  4,13XO Communications US  203.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  E  DOWN  4,17Sprint Nextel US  210 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  UP  4,14Allstream US  143 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,32TW Telecom US  179 ms  0 %  -8 ms  D  DOWN  4,28Deutche Telecom Germany  58.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Global Crossing Germany  39 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,38Cogent Germany  44.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,38Telia Germany  52.5 ms  0 %  21 ms  B  DOWN  4,35Level 3 Germany  73.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Tata Communications Germany  40.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,38Savvis Germany  46.25 ms  0 %  -2 ms  B  UP  4,38Cable&Wireless Germany  50.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,38PCCW Germany  48 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,38NTT Communications UK  49.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38America Online Transit Data Network UK  59.75 ms  0 %  -2 ms  B  UP  4,38Tinet UK  53 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,38GEANT UK  117.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,34British Telecom UK  82 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Hurricane Electric UK  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00Tinet Netherlands  54 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,38AboveNet Netherlands  46.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,38Wanadoo Netherlands  46 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,38GEANT Netherlands  100.75 ms  0 %  3 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Opentransit France  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00Sprint Nextel France  51.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Seabone Italy  54.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Infostrada Italy  51.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Telstra Australia  387.5 ms  0 %  -6 ms  F  UP  3,44Optus Australia  372.75 ms  0 %  -3 ms  F  UP  3,48NTT Communicatons Japan  326.25 ms  0 %  -8 ms  F  UP  3,74IDC Japan  307.25 ms  0 %  -7 ms  F  DOWN  3,82Verizon Chech  43.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,38ChinaNet China  317 ms  0 %  4 ms  F  UP  3,68PCCW Hong Kong  348.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  UP  3,56Pacnet Signapore  370.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  UP  3,46Isnet South Africa  250.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms   DOWN  4,00Maxnet New Zealand  313.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  DOWN  3,73Bell Canada  148.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  DOWN  4,32Leaseweb Netherlands  130.75 ms  0 %  10 ms  D  UP  4,32The Planet US  156.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  D  DOWN  4,31Softlayer US  157 ms  0 %  -5 ms  D  DOWN  4,32Dreamhost US  198.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,18Rackspace US  148.5 ms  0 %  -6 ms  D  UP  4,33Serverloft Germany  34 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,39Host-Europe Germany  32.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,39Hetzner Germany  33.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,39OVH  40 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38*Total ping time is*  8878.5 ms     




*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGI Italy  47 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,38Fastweb Italy  185 ms  25 %   44 ms  D  UP  1,11NGZ-Server Germany  36 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,39K-Play Germany  31.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,39GC-Server Germany  30 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,39247CS Germany  33.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,39Esport-Servers Germany  29.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  A  UP  4,39LB-Server Germany  34.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,39G-Portal Germany  32.5 ms  0 %  3 ms  B  DOWN  4,38KillerCreation UK  60 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  UP  4,37Multiplay UK  44 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38ServerFFS Netherlands  43.5 ms  0 %  10 ms  B  DOWN  4,37GS-COM DK  50.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  B  UP  4,38Clanhost Netherlands  39.5 ms  0 %  5 ms  B  DOWN  4,38RDSNET Romania  39.25 ms  25 %   -11 ms  B  DOWN  1,61Dataplex Hungary  38.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,39EA US  30 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,39Valve US  191.5 ms  0 %  12 ms  D  DOWN  4,12Gameservers US  97.25 ms  25 %   3 ms  C  DOWN  1,52Bigpoint Germany  36.25 ms  0 %  5 ms  B  UP  4,38*Total ping time is*  1130 ms     



*Total ping time is* *10682 ms*  9  46  12  18  4  9Greek servers  673.5  56,13 msInternational servers  8878.5  125,05 msGameservers  1130  56,50 ms



*Total ping time is* *10682 ms* *103,71 ms**Packet loss 4,89 %* 


*Test History(Last 10 results)*

*Spoiler:*





Πέμπτη 28-03-2013 and time 21:48:47-Total ping time in ms is 10682Τρίτη 12-




Speedtest results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





Test date and time is Πέμπτη 28-03-2013 and time 21:51:07Free Fr   3,10Mirrorservice   0,59Apple   0,59Nvidia   1,69Microsoft   1,13LeaseWeb   1,56Vim   0,42ThinkBroadband   0,96Cachefly   0,00Ovh   1,78UoCrete   0,36Forthnet   0,77Otenet   0,80RootBSD   0,32



Detailed results for multihosts(Line capacity)

*Spoiler:*





 Host list by Someonefromhellftp://ftp.free.fr/ 0.6 MB/sftp://ftp.ovh.net/ 0.15 MB/sftp://ftp.hosteurope.de/ 0.6 MB/sftp://mirror.leaseweb.com/ 1.05 MB/sftp://ftp.sunet.se/ 1.15 MB/sftp://ftp.ukc.mirrorservice.org/ 0.35 MB/sftp://ftp.uni-kl.de/ 0 MB/sftp://ftp.funet.fi/ 0.35 MB/sftp://ftp5.gwdg.de/ 1.05 MB/sftp://mirror.sov.uk.goscomb.net/ 0 MB/s



*Average speed for 14 hosts*  1,01 MB/s  8 Mbps *Line speed for 10 hosts (Line Capacity)*  5,30 MB/s  42 Mbps

----------


## nnn

Speedtest results (Detailed) v 2.0

*Spoiler:*





*Test date and time*

Date Πέμπτη 28-03-2013 and time 22:32:58


*host*
 *in MB/s*

Free Fr
 0,88

Mirrorservice
 0,51

Apple
 0,22

Nvidia
 1,61

Microsoft
 1,00

LeaseWeb
 1,42

Vim
 2,48

ThinkBroadband
 3,22

Cachefly
 0,00

Ovh
 2,71

UoCrete
 3,64

Forthnet
 1,09

Otenet
 3,71

RootBSD
 1,65





Detailed results for multihosts(Line capacity)

*Spoiler:*





Host list by Someonefromhell

ftp://ftp.free.fr/ 1.2 MB/sftp://ftp.ovh.net/ 0.45 MB/sftp://ftp.hosteurope.de/ 0.3 MB/sftp://mirror.leaseweb.com/ 0.3 MB/sftp://ftp.sunet.se/ 0.3 MB/sftp://ftp.ukc.mirrorservice.org/ 0.2 MB/sftp://ftp.uni-kl.de/ 0 MB/sftp://ftp.funet.fi/ 0.45 MB/sftp://ftp5.gwdg.de/ 0.3 MB/sftp://mirror.sov.uk.goscomb.net/ 0 MB/s





Test mode
 Speed MB/s
 Speed Mbps

*Average speed for 14 hosts*
 1,72 MB/s
 14 Mbps 

*Line speed for 10 hosts (Line Capacity)*
 3,50 MB/s
 28 Mbps





- - - Updated - - -

Client Info - Short Test script ver 2.0 f download - Πέμπτη 28-03-2013 and time 22:36:17

*ISP Cyta Hellas				 - IP 176.92 xxxxx - :: - BBRAS 46.103.127.6 - Network   176.92.0.0/16* 

*Network Advertised via * 

*TELECOM ITALIA SPARKLE S.p.A.*

*Microsoft Windows 8 Pro with Media  - 2 Threads(2 CPUs)* 

*   DNS Server: 78.87.0.122 resolve in 7.4626 ms - NIC 11b/g/n  Wireless LAN Mini-PCI Express Adapter II 300 Mbps*

*Time to fetch webpage 1,84 seconds - Line Capacity 3,30 MB/s, 26 Mbps - Upload speed:  2.65 Mb/s - Fast Path*



prepend info

*Spoiler:*





 no prepending




- - - Updated - - -

Client Info - PingTest and SpeedTest script ver 2.0 f download - Πέμπτη 28-03-2013 and time 22:38:04

*ISP Cyta Hellas				 - IP 176.92 xxxxx - :: - BBRAS 46.103.127.6 - Network   176.92.0.0/16* 

*Network Advertised via * 

*TELECOM ITALIA SPARKLE S.p.A.*

*Microsoft Windows 8 Pro with Media  - 2 Threads(2 CPUs), List by Someonefromhell, v0.73* 

*   DNS Server: 78.87.0.122 resolve in 1.1872 ms - NIC 11b/g/n  Wireless LAN Mini-PCI Express Adapter II 300 Mbps*

*Time to fetch webpage 1,36 seconds - Upload speed:  2.67 Mb/s - Interleaved*



prepend info

*Spoiler:*





 no prepending




Ping results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





*MOS (mean opinion score), is scaled from 5=best to 1=worst*
*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





host
Average ping time
Packet loss
Jitter
Rank
Tendency
M.O.S.

Hellas Online
19.75 ms
0 %
2 ms
A
DOWN
4,39

Wind
18.75 ms
0 %
1 ms
A
UP
4,39

On Telecoms
18.5 ms
0 %
-3 ms
A
UP
4,40

Vivodi
18.75 ms
0 %
0 ms
A
DOWN
4,39

Forthnet
77.5 ms
0 %
0 ms
C
UP
4,36

OTE
17.25 ms
0 %
-1 ms
A
DOWN
4,40

Cyta Hellas
16.5 ms
0 %
0 ms
A
DOWN
4,40

NTUA@GRNET
17.25 ms
0 %
1 ms
A
DOWN
4,39

Vodafone
17.5 ms
0 %
-2 ms
A
DOWN
4,40

Orange Business Hellas
0 ms
100 %
0 ms
FAILED
DOWN
1,00

Verizon Hellas
20.5 ms
0 %
-3 ms
A
DOWN
4,40

Cyta Hellas
17.75 ms
0 %
-1 ms
A
UP
4,40






*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





host
Average ping time
Packet loss
Jitter
Rank
Tendency
M.O.S.

DE-CIX
0 ms
100 %
0 ms
FAILED
DOWN
1,00

AMS-IX
76.25 ms
0 %
-1 ms
C
DOWN
4,36

LINX
71.25 ms
0 %
0 ms
B
DOWN
4,37

NL-IX
81.5 ms
0 %
2 ms
C
UP
4,36

RIPN@MSK-IX
105.25 ms
0 %
3 ms
C
DOWN
4,34

ESPANIX
97.25 ms
0 %
1 ms
C
DOWN
4,35

MIX
61 ms
0 %
0 ms
B
DOWN
4,37

PANAP
84.75 ms
0 %
1 ms
C
UP
4,36

Akamai
16 ms
0 %
0 ms
A
DOWN
4,40

Cachefly
0 ms
100 %
0 ms
FAILED
DOWN
1,00

Google CDN
17 ms
0 %
1 ms
A
DOWN
4,39

Yahoo US
151.5 ms
0 %
2 ms
D
UP
4,30

AT&T US
164.75 ms
0 %
10 ms
D
DOWN
4,22

Global Crossing US
200.25 ms
0 %
0 ms
E
DOWN
4,17

Level 3 US
221 ms
0 %
-11 ms
E
UP
4,18

Telia US
152.25 ms
0 %
-13 ms
D
DOWN
4,33

Qwest US
187 ms
0 %
2 ms
D
UP
4,20

Tata Communications US
346.5 ms
0 %
1 ms
F
UP
3,57

Verizon US
150 ms
0 %
-1 ms
D
DOWN
4,32

Savvis US
166.75 ms
0 %
1 ms
D
UP
4,27

America Online Transit Data Network US
142.75 ms
0 %
-2 ms
D
DOWN
4,33

Cogent Communications US
152.5 ms
0 %
-2 ms
D
DOWN
4,32

Hurricane Electric US
216 ms
0 %
0 ms
E
DOWN
4,12

AboveNet US
222.75 ms
0 %
2 ms
E
UP
4,08

XO Communications US
215.5 ms
0 %
0 ms
E
DOWN
4,12

Sprint Nextel US
218.25 ms
0 %
0 ms
E
UP
4,11

Allstream US
171 ms
0 %
1 ms
D
DOWN
4,26

TW Telecom US
193.75 ms
0 %
7 ms
D
DOWN
4,15

Deutche Telecom Germany
61.75 ms
25 %
3 ms
B
DOWN
1,56

Global Crossing Germany
60 ms
0 %
-2 ms
B
DOWN
4,38

Cogent Germany
58 ms
0 %
2 ms
B
DOWN
4,37

Telia Germany
88.25 ms
0 %
0 ms
C
UP
4,36

Level 3 Germany
86.5 ms
0 %
13 ms
C
UP
4,34

Tata Communications Germany
74 ms
0 %
1 ms
B
DOWN
4,36

Savvis Germany
93 ms
0 %
-3 ms
C
UP
4,36

Cable&Wireless Germany
83.5 ms
0 %
-2 ms
C
UP
4,36

PCCW Germany
195 ms
0 %
-23 ms
D
UP
4,32

NTT Communications UK
82 ms
0 %
-1 ms
C
UP
4,36

America Online Transit Data Network UK
88.5 ms
0 %
0 ms
C
DOWN
4,36

Tinet UK
72.5 ms
0 %
0 ms
B
DOWN
4,37

GEANT UK
98 ms
0 %
1 ms
C
DOWN
4,35

British Telecom UK
76 ms
0 %
-1 ms
C
DOWN
4,37

Hurricane Electric UK
0 ms
100 %
0 ms
FAILED
DOWN
1,00

Tinet Netherlands
68.25 ms
0 %
-1 ms
B
DOWN
4,37

AboveNet Netherlands
84.5 ms
0 %
2 ms
C
UP
4,36

Wanadoo Netherlands
71 ms
0 %
4 ms
B
DOWN
4,36

GEANT Netherlands
95 ms
0 %
-12 ms
C
UP
4,37

Opentransit France
83 ms
0 %
8 ms
C
DOWN
4,35

Sprint Nextel France
75.5 ms
0 %
1 ms
C
DOWN
4,36

Seabone Italy
58 ms
0 %
-2 ms
B
UP
4,38

Infostrada Italy
119 ms
0 %
-2 ms
C
UP
4,34

Telstra Australia
412.25 ms
0 %
2 ms
F
UP
3,23

Optus Australia
374 ms
0 %
1 ms
F
UP
3,43

NTT Communicatons Japan
326.25 ms
0 %
-11 ms
F
DOWN
3,77

IDC Japan
329.25 ms
0 %
-7 ms
F
UP
3,72

Verizon Chech
77 ms
0 %
0 ms
C
DOWN
4,36

ChinaNet China
365.75 ms
0 %
1 ms
F
DOWN
3,47

PCCW Hong Kong
377.75 ms
0 %
1 ms
F
UP
3,42

Pacnet Signapore
403.5 ms
0 %
0 ms
F
UP
3,30

Isnet South Africa
245.25 ms
0 %
0 ms
E
DOWN
4,01

Maxnet New Zealand
342.25 ms
0 %
1 ms
F
DOWN
3,59

Bell Canada
164.5 ms
0 %
0 ms
D
UP
4,28

Leaseweb Netherlands
81.25 ms
0 %
1 ms
C
UP
4,36

The Planet US
186 ms
0 %
0 ms
D
DOWN
4,22

Softlayer US
182.5 ms
0 %
2 ms
D
DOWN
4,22

Dreamhost US
233.25 ms
0 %
-1 ms
E
UP
4,06

Rackspace US
148 ms
0 %
-2 ms
D
DOWN
4,32

Serverloft Germany
59 ms
0 %
-1 ms
B
DOWN
4,37

Host-Europe Germany
78.5 ms
0 %
-6 ms
C
DOWN
4,37

Hetzner Germany
72.75 ms
0 %
1 ms
B
UP
4,36

OVH
71 ms
0 %
1 ms
B
DOWN
4,37






*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





host
Average ping time
Packet loss
Jitter
Rank
Tendency
M.O.S.

NGI Italy
91.25 ms
0 %
1 ms
C
UP
4,35

Fastweb Italy
56.25 ms
0 %
0 ms
B
DOWN
4,37

NGZ-Server Germany
62 ms
0 %
-2 ms
B
DOWN
4,37

K-Play Germany
78.5 ms
0 %
-2 ms
C
UP
4,36

GC-Server Germany
69.75 ms
0 %
-2 ms
B
UP
4,37

247CS Germany
59 ms
0 %
-2 ms
B
DOWN
4,38

Esport-Servers Germany
70 ms
0 %
-1 ms
B
DOWN
4,37

LB-Server Germany
72.75 ms
0 %
-1 ms
B
DOWN
4,37

G-Portal Germany
83.25 ms
0 %
0 ms
C
DOWN
4,36

KillerCreation UK
93.75 ms
0 %
-2 ms
C
DOWN
4,36

Multiplay UK
81.5 ms
0 %
0 ms
C
DOWN
4,36

ServerFFS Netherlands
69.5 ms
0 %
15 ms
B
DOWN
4,35

GS-COM DK
100.5 ms
0 %
-2 ms
C
DOWN
4,35

Clanhost Netherlands
81 ms
0 %
0 ms
C
DOWN
4,36

RDSNET Romania
76 ms
25 %
-20 ms
C
DOWN
1,59

Dataplex Hungary
99.25 ms
0 %
-2 ms
C
UP
4,35

EA US
32.75 ms
0 %
0 ms
B
DOWN
4,39

Valve US
212 ms
0 %
0 ms
E
DOWN
4,13

Gameservers US
143.25 ms
0 %
-2 ms
D
DOWN
4,33

Bigpoint Germany
76.5 ms
0 %
2 ms
C
UP
4,36





Total Time
Total A's
Total B's
Total C's
Total D's
Total E's
Total F's

*Total ping time is* *12252.75 ms* 
12
21
32
16
9
9


Partial results
ms
Average

Greek servers
260
21,67 ms

International servers
10284
144,85 ms

Gameservers
1708.75
85,44 ms





Ping Time
Average
Packet loss

*Total ping time is* *12252.75 ms*
*118,96 ms*
*Packet loss 4,64 %* 





*Test History(Last 10 results)*

*Spoiler:*





History(last 10 results)

Πέμπτη 28-03-2013 and time 22:38:04-Total ping time in ms is 12252.75

Κυριακή 16-12-2012 and time 19:16:12-Total ping time in ms is 13138

Τετάρτη 05-12-2012 and time 22:38:54-Total ping time in ms is 12470.5

Σάββατο 27-10-2012 and time 18:50:28-Total ping time in ms is 11519

Δευτέρα 24-09-2012 and time 11:23:40-Total ping time in ms is 11864

Τρίτη 18-09-2012 and time 20:47:38-Total ping time in ms is 11896.5

Δευτέρα 06-08-2012 and time 22:40:35-Total ping time in ms is 13251.5

Τετάρτη 20-06-2012 and time 19:51:02-Total ping time in ms is 12958.75

Κυριακή 17-06-2012 and time 11:29:08-Total ping time in ms is 12657.25

Τετάρτη 23-05-2012 and time 17:07:38-Total ping time in ms is 12704.75

----------


## prodromosfan

*ISP Cyta Hellas				 - IP 46.198 xxxxx - 2:: - BBRAS ιστήπροορισμού. - Network   46.198.136.0/22* *Network Advertised via * Test date and time is Κυριακή 31-03-2013 and time 21:40:00 - script ver 1.1 f download*Microsoft Windows XP Professional   - 2 Threads(2 CPUs), List by Someonefromhell, v0.73* * resolve in 2.6787 ms - NIC   0 Mbps**Time to fetch webpage 1,28 seconds - Upload speed:  355.00 kb/s - Fast Path* 
prepend info

*Spoiler:*





 no prepending




Ping results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





*MOS (mean opinion score), is scaled from 5=best to 1=worst*
*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00Wind  23.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,39On Telecoms  24.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  A  DOWN  4,39Vivodi  26.5 ms  0 %  -8 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Forthnet  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00OTE  24.75 ms  0 %  -2 ms  A  DOWN  4,39Cyta Hellas  24.25 ms  0 %  -5 ms  A  UP  4,40NTUA@GRNET  23.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  UP  4,39Vodafone  23.75 ms  0 %  -2 ms  A  DOWN  4,39Orange Business Hellas  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00Verizon Hellas  25 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,39Cyta Hellas  22.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  A  DOWN  4,39*Total ping time is*  218.75 ms     




*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





DE-CIX  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00AMS-IX  71.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37LINX  78 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36NL-IX  81 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36RIPN@MSK-IX  111.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,34ESPANIX  104.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35MIX  70.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37PANAP  86.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Akamai  22.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  UP  4,39Cachefly  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00Google CDN  22.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,39Yahoo US  155.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,31AT&T US  171 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,26Global Crossing US  208.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  E  UP  4,15Level 3 US  217.25 ms  0 %  3 ms  E  UP  4,09Telia US  154 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,31Qwest US  194.75 ms  0 %  8 ms  D  UP  4,14Tata Communications US  214 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  UP  4,13Verizon US  164.25 ms  0 %  -3 ms  D  UP  4,30Savvis US  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  UP  1,00America Online Transit Data Network US  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  UP  1,00Cogent Communications US  160 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,29Hurricane Electric US  222.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  UP  4,09AboveNet US  248.75 ms  0 %  -18 ms  E  UP  4,13XO Communications US  229.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  E  UP  4,08Sprint Nextel US  220.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  E  UP  4,11Allstream US  179 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  UP  4,23TW Telecom US  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  UP  1,00Deutche Telecom Germany  72.25 ms  0 %  -3 ms  B  UP  4,37Global Crossing Germany  82 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,36Cogent Germany  63 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Telia Germany  86.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36Level 3 Germany  64.75 ms  25 %   -7 ms  B  UP  1,58Tata Communications Germany  75.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36Savvis Germany  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  UP  1,00Cable&Wireless Germany  91 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36PCCW Germany  63.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37NTT Communications UK  90.75 ms  0 %  -3 ms  C  UP  4,36America Online Transit Data Network UK  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  UP  1,00Tinet UK  78.25 ms  0 %  4 ms  C  UP  4,36GEANT UK  92 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35British Telecom UK  86.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,36Hurricane Electric UK  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  UP  1,00Tinet Netherlands  77 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36AboveNet Netherlands  71.25 ms  0 %  -5 ms  B  UP  4,37Wanadoo Netherlands  84.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36GEANT Netherlands  84.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36Opentransit France  144.25 ms  0 %  -2 ms  D  UP  4,33Sprint Nextel France  87.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36Seabone Italy  78 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36Infostrada Italy  121 ms  0 %  -37 ms  C  UP  4,38Telstra Australia  377.75 ms  0 %  9 ms  F  UP  3,34Optus Australia  372.25 ms  0 %  -2 ms  F  UP  3,47NTT Communicatons Japan  337 ms  0 %  7 ms  F  UP  3,55IDC Japan  325 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  UP  3,68Verizon Chech  84 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36ChinaNet China  391.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  UP  3,36PCCW Hong Kong  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  UP  1,00Pacnet Signapore  415 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  UP  3,23Isnet South Africa  319.25 ms  0 %  213 ms  F  UP  1,60Maxnet New Zealand  348.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  UP  3,57Bell Canada  178.75 ms  0 %  -8 ms  D  UP  4,28Leaseweb Netherlands  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  UP  1,00The Planet US  194.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,19Softlayer US  190.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,20Dreamhost US  240.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  E  UP  4,04Rackspace US  155.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,30Serverloft Germany  66.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37Host-Europe Germany  69.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Hetzner Germany  81.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,36OVH  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  UP  1,00*Total ping time is*  9230.25 ms     




*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGI Italy  86.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,36Fastweb Italy  73.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37NGZ-Server Germany  68.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37K-Play Germany  81.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36GC-Server Germany  77 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36247CS Germany  66.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  UP  4,37Esport-Servers Germany  77.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36LB-Server Germany  81 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36G-Portal Germany  82.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,36KillerCreation UK  84.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36Multiplay UK  79.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36ServerFFS Netherlands  440.25 ms  0 %  6 ms  F  UP  3,05GS-COM DK  96.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35Clanhost Netherlands  79.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36RDSNET Romania  114.5 ms  0 %  6 ms  C  UP  4,33Dataplex Hungary  117 ms  0 %  66 ms  C  UP  4,00EA US  69.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Valve US  230.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  UP  4,07Gameservers US  150.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,32Bigpoint Germany  83.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36*Total ping time is*  2240.25 ms     



*Total ping time is* *11689.25 ms*  11  13  34  13  9  9Greek servers  218.75  18,23 msInternational servers  9230.25  130,00 msGameservers  2240.25  112,01 ms



*Total ping time is* *11689.25 ms* *113,49 ms**Packet loss 14,68 %* 


*Test History(Last 10 results)*

*Spoiler:*





Κυριακή 31-03-2013 and time 21:40:00-Total ping time in ms is 11689.25Σάββατο 23-02-2013 and time 13:17:01-Total ping time in ms is 1249.25Κυριακή 27-01-2013 and time 13:46:33-Total ping time in ms is 10497.25Δευτέρα 21-01-2013 and time 10:27:26-Total ping time in ms is 10734Κυριακή 20-01-2013 and time 22:54:09-Total ping time in ms is 10895.5Κυρια




Speedtest results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





Test date and time is Κυριακή 31-03-2013 and time 21:41:32Free Fr   0,32Mirrorservice   0,35Apple   0,03Nvidia   0,88Microsoft   0,78LeaseWeb   0,78Vim   0,45ThinkBroadband   0,54Cachefly   0,00Ovh   0,00UoCrete   0,00Forthnet   0,00Otenet   0,82RootBSD   0,34



Detailed results for multihosts(Line capacity)

*Spoiler:*





 Host list by Someonefromhellftp://ftp.free.fr/ 0.3 MB/sftp://ftp.ovh.net/ 0 MB/sftp://ftp.hosteurope.de/ 0 MB/sftp://mirror.leaseweb.com/ 0.15 MB/sftp://ftp.sunet.se/ 0 MB/sftp://ftp.ukc.mirrorservice.org/ 0 MB/sftp://ftp.uni-kl.de/ 0 MB/sftp://ftp.funet.fi/ 0 MB/sftp://ftp5.gwdg.de/ 0.35 MB/sftp://mirror.sov.uk.goscomb.net/ 0 MB/s



*Average speed for 14 hosts*  0,38 MB/s  3 Mbps *Line speed for 10 hosts (Line Capacity)*  0,80 MB/s  6 Mbps

----------


## nnn

Level 3 ?????


Client Info - Short Test script ver 2.0 f download - Παρασκευή 19-04-2013 and time 21:47:09

*ISP Cyta Hellas				 - IP 46.198 xxxxx - :: - BBRAS equettiedout. - Network   46.198.32.0/19* 

*Network Advertised via * 

*Level 3 Communications*

*Microsoft Windows 8 Pro with Media  - 2 Threads(2 CPUs)* 

*   DNS Server: 78.87.0.122 resolve in 24.77 ms - NIC Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller 1000 Mbps*

*Time to fetch webpage 1,84 seconds - Line Capacity 3,60 MB/s, 29 Mbps - Upload speed:  2.46 Mb/s - Fast Path*

*Line sync :  Upstream rate = 2999 Kbps, Downstream rate = 29431 Kbps*



prepend info

*Spoiler:*





 no prepending




- - - Updated - - -

Speedtest results (Detailed) v 2.0

*Spoiler:*





*Test date and time*

Date Παρασκευή 19-04-2013 and time 21:57:59


*host*
 *in MB/s*

Free Fr
 3,34

Mirrorservice
 0,15

Apple
 0,08

Nvidia
 1,67

Microsoft
 2,06

LeaseWeb
 3,00

Vim
 1,88

ThinkBroadband
 2,49

Cachefly
 0,00

Ovh
 2,81

UoCrete
 3,48

Forthnet
 0,42

Otenet
 3,30

RootBSD
 1,25





Detailed results for multihosts(Line capacity)

*Spoiler:*





Host list by Someonefromhell

ftp://ftp.free.fr/ 0.75 MB/sftp://ftp.ovh.net/ 0.5 MB/sftp://ftp.hosteurope.de/ 0.25 MB/sftp://mirror.leaseweb.com/ 0.55 MB/sftp://ftp.sunet.se/ 0.7 MB/sftp://ftp.ukc.mirrorservice.org/ 0.15 MB/sftp://ftp.uni-kl.de/ 0 MB/sftp://ftp.funet.fi/ 0.25 MB/sftp://ftp5.gwdg.de/ 0.05 MB/sftp://mirror.sov.uk.goscomb.net/ 0 MB/s





Test mode
 Speed MB/s
 Speed Mbps

*Average speed for 14 hosts*
 1,85 MB/s
 15 Mbps 

*Line speed for 10 hosts (Line Capacity)*
 3,20 MB/s
 26 Mbps

*Line sync:   Upstream rate = 2999 Kbps, Downstream rate = 29431 Kbps*

----------


## prodromosfan

*ISP ON Telecoms Sta - IP 92.118 xxxxx - 4:: - BBRAS όριοτηςαίτησης. - Network   92.118.128.0/17* *Network Advertised via * Test date and time is Κυριακή 26-05-2013 and time 19:50:11 - script ver 1.1 f download*Microsoft Windows 7 Ultimate        - 2 Threads(2 CPUs), List by Someonefromhell, v0.73* * resolve in 18.899 ms - NIC RT73 USB Wireless LAN Card 36 Mbps**Time to fetch webpage 1,76 seconds - Upload speed:  625.00 kb/s - Interleaved* 
prepend info

*Spoiler:*





 no prepending




Ping results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





*MOS (mean opinion score), is scaled from 5=best to 1=worst*
*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  30.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,39Wind  30.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,39On Telecoms  29.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,39Vivodi  30.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,39Forthnet  30.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,39OTE  29.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  A  UP  4,39Cyta Hellas  29.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,39NTUA@GRNET  29 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,39Vodafone  29 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,39Orange Business Hellas  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00Verizon Hellas  139.75 ms  0 %  -2 ms  D  UP  4,33Cyta Hellas  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00*Total ping time is*  408.5 ms     




*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





DE-CIX  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00AMS-IX  103.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,35LINX  161.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  DOWN  4,29NL-IX  95.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  DOWN  4,35RIPN@MSK-IX  132.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,33ESPANIX  94.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,35MIX  86.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36PANAP  97 ms  0 %  12 ms  C  UP  4,34Akamai  30.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,39Cachefly  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00Google CDN  29.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  UP  4,39Yahoo US  169.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  DOWN  4,26AT&T US  184.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  DOWN  4,21Global Crossing US  233.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  E  UP  4,04Level 3 US  236 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  UP  4,04Telia US  177 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,24Qwest US  189.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,20Tata Communications US  214.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  DOWN  4,12Verizon US  176.5 ms  0 %  16 ms  D  UP  4,14Savvis US  167.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,27America Online Transit Data Network US  155.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,30Cogent Communications US  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00Hurricane Electric US  244 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  UP  4,01AboveNet US  245 ms  0 %  -5 ms  E  DOWN  4,05XO Communications US  247.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  UP  4,00Sprint Nextel US  244 ms  0 %  -1 ms  E  DOWN  4,02Allstream US  184 ms  0 %  -10 ms  D  DOWN  4,28TW Telecom US  225 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  DOWN  4,09Deutche Telecom Germany  100.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  UP  4,35Global Crossing Germany  93.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Cogent Germany  73 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,36Telia Germany  79.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Level 3 Germany  89.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Tata Communications Germany  80.5 ms  0 %  -8 ms  C  DOWN  4,37Savvis Germany  72.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,36Cable&Wireless Germany  82 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36PCCW Germany  100.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,35NTT Communications UK  98.5 ms  0 %  -5 ms  C  DOWN  4,36America Online Transit Data Network UK  123.5 ms  0 %  -93 ms  C  UP  4,43Tinet UK  141.75 ms  0 %  170 ms  D  UP  2,89GEANT UK  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00British Telecom UK  100 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35Hurricane Electric UK  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00Tinet Netherlands  85.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36AboveNet Netherlands  94.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,35Wanadoo Netherlands  104.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35GEANT Netherlands  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00Opentransit France  79.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Sprint Nextel France  88.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Seabone Italy  66.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Infostrada Italy  112.75 ms  0 %  -9 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Telstra Australia  390 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  UP  3,36Optus Australia  381.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  UP  3,41NTT Communicatons Japan  346.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  F  UP  3,59IDC Japan  335.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  F  DOWN  3,64Verizon Chech  104.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,35ChinaNet China  417.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  UP  3,21PCCW Hong Kong  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00Pacnet Signapore  308.25 ms  0 %  -3 ms  F  DOWN  3,78Isnet South Africa  278.5 ms  0 %  16 ms  F  UP  3,74Maxnet New Zealand  369.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  F  UP  3,44Bell Canada  165.75 ms  0 %  -2 ms  D  DOWN  4,29Leaseweb Netherlands  85.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36The Planet US  214.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  UP  4,12Softlayer US  211 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  UP  4,14Dreamhost US  248.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  UP  4,00Rackspace US  181 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,23Serverloft Germany  75.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Host-Europe Germany  82.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36Hetzner Germany  93.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,35OVH  84.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36*Total ping time is*  10366 ms     




*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGI Italy  81.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Fastweb Italy  95.75 ms  0 %  -5 ms  C  UP  4,36NGZ-Server Germany  89.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36K-Play Germany  81.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36GC-Server Germany  79.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36247CS Germany  86.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36Esport-Servers Germany  75.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36LB-Server Germany  89.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,35G-Portal Germany  79.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36KillerCreation UK  97 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Multiplay UK  100.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35ServerFFS Netherlands  99.5 ms  0 %  5 ms  C  UP  4,34GS-COM DK  109.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,34Clanhost Netherlands  94.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,35RDSNET Romania  105 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Dataplex Hungary  95.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,35EA US  29.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  A  DOWN  4,39Valve US  246.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  UP  4,01Gameservers US  158.75 ms  0 %  -8 ms  D  DOWN  4,32Bigpoint Germany  97 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35*Total ping time is*  1991.75 ms     



*Total ping time is* *12766.25 ms*  7  8  44  15  12  8Greek servers  408.5  34,04 msInternational servers  10366  146,00 msGameservers  1991.75  99,59 ms



*Total ping time is* *12766.25 ms* *123,94 ms**Packet loss 9,27 %* 


*Test History(Last 10 results)*

*Spoiler:*





Κυριακή 26-05-2013 and time 19:50:11-Total ping time in ms is 12766.25Δευτέρα 01-04-2013 and time 21:12:04-Total ping time in ms is 14604Τετάρτη 06-03-2013 and time 21:01:53-Total ping time in ms is 13938Κυριακή




Speedtest results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





Test date and time is Κυριακή 26-05-2013 and time 19:54:05Free Fr   1,06Mirrorservice   0,58Apple   0,60Nvidia   0,97Microsoft   1,46LeaseWeb   0,93Vim   0,92ThinkBroadband   0,88Cachefly   0,00Ovh   0,79UoCrete   1,35Forthnet   0,00Otenet   1,43RootBSD   0,94



Detailed results for multihosts(Line capacity)

*Spoiler:*





 Host list by Someonefromhellftp://ftp.free.fr/ 0.2 MB/sftp://ftp.ovh.net/ 0.2 MB/sftp://ftp.hosteurope.de/ 0 MB/sftp://mirror.leaseweb.com/ 0.15 MB/sftp://ftp.sunet.se/ 0.25 MB/sftp://ftp.ukc.mirrorservice.org/ 0.1 MB/sftp://ftp.uni-kl.de/ 0 MB/sftp://ftp.funet.fi/ 0.1 MB/sftp://ftp5.gwdg.de/ 0.2 MB/sftp://mirror.sov.uk.goscomb.net/ 0 MB/s



*Average speed for 14 hosts*  0,85 MB/s  7 Mbps *Line speed for 10 hosts (Line Capacity)*  1,20 MB/s  10 Mbps

----------


## nnn

note to myself να βρω χρόνο να φτιάξω τα bugs του network advertise

- - - Updated - - -

Speedtest results (Detailed) v 2.0

*Spoiler:*





*Test date and time*

Date Πέμπτη 30-05-2013 and time 22:59:43


*host*
 *in MB/s*

Free Fr
 1,92

Mirrorservice
 0,56

Apple
 2,08

Nvidia
 3,95

Microsoft
 3,78

LeaseWeb
 3,43

Vim
 1,44

ThinkBroadband
 2,93

Cachefly
 0,00

Ovh
 1,22

UoCrete
 3,66

Forthnet
 0,74

Otenet
 3,90

RootBSD
 0,68





Detailed results for multihosts(Line capacity)

*Spoiler:*





Host list by Someonefromhell

ftp://ftp.free.fr/ 0.15 MB/sftp://ftp.ovh.net/ 0.4 MB/sftp://ftp.hosteurope.de/ 0.35 MB/sftp://mirror.leaseweb.com/ 0.6 MB/sftp://ftp.sunet.se/ 0.4 MB/sftp://ftp.ukc.mirrorservice.org/ 0.2 MB/sftp://ftp.uni-kl.de/ 0.2 MB/sftp://ftp.funet.fi/ 0.15 MB/sftp://ftp5.gwdg.de/ 0.55 MB/sftp://mirror.sov.uk.goscomb.net/ 0.45 MB/s





Test mode
 Speed MB/s
 Speed Mbps

*Average speed for 14 hosts*
 2,16 MB/s
 17 Mbps 

*Line speed for 10 hosts (Line Capacity)*
 3,45 MB/s
 28 Mbps

----------


## Hellmore

Client Info - PingTest and SpeedTest script ver 2.0 g download - Τρίτη 21-04-2015 and time 23:27:21

*ISP  - IP 79.167 xxxxx - :: - BBRAS 62.38.0.170 - Network * 

*Network Advertised via * 

*Microsoft Windows 8.1 Pro           - 2 Threads(4 CPUs), List by Someonefromhell, v0.76* 

*   DNS Server: 192.168.1.1 resolve in 12.1534 ms - NIC Intel(R) Ethernet Connection I217-V 100 Mbps*

*Time to fetch webpage 0,90 seconds -  - Fast Path*



prepend info

*Spoiler:*





 no prepending




Ping results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





*MOS (mean opinion score), is scaled from 5=best to 1=worst*
*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





host
Average ping time
Packet loss
Jitter
Rank
Tendency
M.O.S.

Hellas Online
9.5 ms
0 %
0 ms
A
DOWN
4,40

Wind
11.5 ms
0 %
-1 ms
A
DOWN
4,40

On Telecoms
11.5 ms
0 %
0 ms
A
DOWN
4,40

Vivodi
12 ms
0 %
0 ms
A
DOWN
4,40

Forthnet
11 ms
0 %
0 ms
A
DOWN
4,40

OTE
10.5 ms
0 %
0 ms
A
DOWN
4,40

Cyta Hellas
12.25 ms
0 %
1 ms
A
DOWN
4,40

NTUA@GRNET
11 ms
0 %
0 ms
A
DOWN
4,40

Vodafone
11.75 ms
0 %
0 ms
A
DOWN
4,40

Mednautilus
12 ms
0 %
0 ms
A
DOWN
4,40

Verizon Hellas
13.25 ms
0 %
0 ms
A
DOWN
4,40






*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





host
Average ping time
Packet loss
Jitter
Rank
Tendency
M.O.S.

DE-CIX
65.75 ms
0 %
0 ms
B
DOWN
4,37

AMS-IX
72.25 ms
0 %
-1 ms
B
DOWN
4,37

LINX
86.5 ms
0 %
14 ms
C
DOWN
4,34

NL-IX
67.75 ms
0 %
0 ms
B
DOWN
4,37

RIPN@MSK-IX
116.75 ms
0 %
-2 ms
C
DOWN
4,34

ESPANIX
95.5 ms
0 %
3 ms
C
DOWN
4,35

MIX
78.75 ms
0 %
11 ms
C
UP
4,35

PANAP
80 ms
0 %
2 ms
C
UP
4,36

Akamai
9.75 ms
0 %
0 ms
A
DOWN
4,40

Cachefly
59 ms
0 %
0 ms
B
DOWN
4,37

Google CDN
24 ms
0 %
-1 ms
A
DOWN
4,39

Yahoo US
232.75 ms
0 %
-1 ms
E
UP
4,07

AT&T US
228.25 ms
0 %
15 ms
E
DOWN
3,96

Global Crossing US
160.75 ms
0 %
8 ms
D
UP
4,24

Level 3 US
227.5 ms
0 %
0 ms
E
UP
4,08

Telia US
160.75 ms
0 %
10 ms
D
DOWN
4,23

Qwest US
180.75 ms
0 %
10 ms
D
UP
4,17

Tata Communications US
184 ms
0 %
0 ms
D
DOWN
4,22

Verizon US
161 ms
0 %
5 ms
D
UP
4,26

Savvis US
152.75 ms
0 %
1 ms
D
DOWN
4,31

America Online Transit Data Network US
147 ms
0 %
-4 ms
D
DOWN
4,33

Cogent Communications US
145.5 ms
0 %
-2 ms
D
DOWN
4,32

Hurricane Electric US
286.25 ms
0 %
-1 ms
F
UP
3,85

AboveNet US
199.75 ms
0 %
-2 ms
D
DOWN
4,19

XO Communications US
222.25 ms
0 %
4 ms
E
DOWN
4,07

Sprint Nextel US
221 ms
0 %
-3 ms
E
DOWN
4,12

Allstream US
173.5 ms
0 %
-21 ms
D
DOWN
4,33

TW Telecom US
202.25 ms
0 %
-8 ms
E
DOWN
4,22

Deutche Telecom Germany
79.75 ms
0 %
20 ms
C
UP
4,34

Global Crossing Germany
87.25 ms
0 %
24 ms
C
DOWN
4,33

Cogent Germany
54.75 ms
0 %
3 ms
B
DOWN
4,37

Telia Germany
66.75 ms
0 %
-7 ms
B
DOWN
4,38

Level 3 Germany
70.5 ms
0 %
-13 ms
B
DOWN
4,38

Tata Communications Germany
66.5 ms
0 %
-3 ms
B
DOWN
4,37

Savvis Germany
65.5 ms
0 %
0 ms
B
DOWN
4,37

Cable&Wireless Germany
85 ms
0 %
-1 ms
C
DOWN
4,36

PCCW Germany
72.25 ms
0 %
-1 ms
B
DOWN
4,37

NTT Communications UK
82.5 ms
0 %
-12 ms
C
UP
4,37

America Online Transit Data Network UK
89.75 ms
0 %
0 ms
C
DOWN
4,36

Tinet UK
76.5 ms
0 %
12 ms
C
DOWN
4,35

GEANT UK
78 ms
0 %
0 ms
C
DOWN
4,36

British Telecom UK
93.5 ms
0 %
-7 ms
C
UP
4,36

Hurricane Electric UK
135.75 ms
0 %
1 ms
D
UP
4,33

Tinet Netherlands
66.25 ms
0 %
0 ms
B
DOWN
4,37

AboveNet Netherlands
76.5 ms
0 %
-1 ms
C
UP
4,36

Wanadoo Netherlands
62.75 ms
0 %
2 ms
B
DOWN
4,37

GEANT Netherlands
73.75 ms
0 %
5 ms
B
DOWN
4,36

Opentransit France
91.75 ms
0 %
37 ms
C
DOWN
4,28

Sprint Nextel France
64.5 ms
0 %
-3 ms
B
DOWN
4,37

Seabone Italy
54.25 ms
0 %
-2 ms
B
DOWN
4,38

Infostrada Italy
81.25 ms
0 %
4 ms
C
DOWN
4,36

Telstra Australia
383.75 ms
0 %
8 ms
F
DOWN
3,32

Optus Australia
377.75 ms
0 %
13 ms
F
DOWN
3,30

NTT Communicatons Japan
77.75 ms
0 %
1 ms
C
DOWN
4,36

IDC Japan
322.75 ms
0 %
-15 ms
F
DOWN
3,82

Verizon Chech
83 ms
0 %
0 ms
C
DOWN
4,36

ChinaNet China
393.5 ms
0 %
-1 ms
F
UP
3,36

PCCW Hong Kong
294.5 ms
0 %
1 ms
F
DOWN
3,80

Pacnet Signapore
393 ms
0 %
14 ms
F
DOWN
3,21

Isnet South Africa
244.25 ms
0 %
-5 ms
E
DOWN
4,05

Maxnet New Zealand
371.25 ms
0 %
0 ms
F
UP
3,46

Bell Canada
174 ms
0 %
1 ms
D
DOWN
4,25

Leaseweb Netherlands
79 ms
0 %
0 ms
C
UP
4,36

The Planet US
184 ms
0 %
9 ms
D
DOWN
4,17

Softlayer US
189.25 ms
0 %
-12 ms
D
DOWN
4,28

Dreamhost US
0 ms
100 %
0 ms
FAILED
DOWN
1,00

Rackspace US
164.5 ms
0 %
3 ms
D
DOWN
4,26

Serverloft Germany
73.25 ms
0 %
-3 ms
B
UP
4,37

Host-Europe Germany
72.5 ms
0 %
0 ms
B
DOWN
4,37

Hetzner Germany
77 ms
0 %
-9 ms
C
DOWN
4,37

OVH
96.5 ms
25 %
-50 ms
C
UP
1,63






*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





host
Average ping time
Packet loss
Jitter
Rank
Tendency
M.O.S.

NGI Italy
74 ms
0 %
3 ms
B
DOWN
4,36

Fastweb Italy
99.75 ms
25 %
7 ms
C
UP
1,51

NGZ-Server Germany
68.25 ms
0 %
0 ms
B
DOWN
4,37

K-Play Germany
77.5 ms
0 %
-2 ms
C
UP
4,37

GC-Server Germany
64.5 ms
0 %
5 ms
B
DOWN
4,36

247CS Germany
0 ms
100 %
0 ms
FAILED
DOWN
1,00

Esport-Servers Germany
72 ms
0 %
-7 ms
B
DOWN
4,37

LB-Server Germany
83.25 ms
0 %
0 ms
C
DOWN
4,36

G-Portal Germany
64 ms
0 %
0 ms
B
DOWN
4,37

KillerCreation UK
77.5 ms
0 %
9 ms
C
DOWN
4,35

Multiplay UK
89.25 ms
0 %
-3 ms
C
UP
4,36

Dutchgame Netherlands
84.5 ms
0 %
-2 ms
C
UP
4,36

GS-COM DK
89.25 ms
0 %
-12 ms
C
UP
4,37

Clanhost Netherlands
80.75 ms
0 %
4 ms
C
DOWN
4,36

RDSNET Romania
117.75 ms
0 %
14 ms
C
DOWN
4,32

Dataplex Hungary
76.5 ms
0 %
7 ms
C
DOWN
4,36

EA US
61.5 ms
0 %
1 ms
B
UP
4,37

Valve US
227 ms
0 %
-6 ms
E
DOWN
4,12

Gameservers US
155.5 ms
0 %
0 ms
D
DOWN
4,30

Bigpoint Germany
70.5 ms
0 %
-5 ms
B
DOWN
4,37





Total Time
Total A's
Total B's
Total C's
Total D's
Total E's
Total F's

*Total ping time is* *11728.25 ms* 
13
24
31
16
8
8


Partial results
ms
Average

Greek servers
126.25
11,48 ms

International servers
9868.75
139,00 ms

Gameservers
1733.25
86,66 ms





Ping Time
Average
Packet loss

*Total ping time is* *11728.25 ms*
*114,98 ms*
*Packet loss 2,55 %* 





*Test History(Last 10 results)*

*Spoiler:*





History(last 10 results)

Τρίτη 21-04-2015 and time 23:27:21-Total ping time in ms is 11728.25

Τετάρτη 25-02-2015 and time 02:00:16-Total ping time in ms is 12769.75

Τρίτη 03-02-2015 and time 21:50:29-Total ping time in ms is 13866.75

Σ

ά

β

β

α

τ

ο






Speedtest results (Detailed) v 2.0

*Spoiler:*





*Test date and time*

Date Τρίτη 21-04-2015 and time 23:29:11


*host*
 *in MB/s*

Free Fr
 1,45

Mirrorservice
 0,00

Apple
 1,07

Nvidia
 1,51

Microsoft
 1,10

LeaseWeb
 1,50

Vim
 1,28

ThinkBroadband
 1,38

Cachefly
 0,00

Ovh
 0,37

UoCrete
 1,49

Forthnet
 1,57

Otenet
 0,00

RootBSD
 0,95





Detailed results for multihosts(Line capacity)

*Spoiler:*





Host list by Someonefromhell

ftp://ftp.free.fr/ 0.55 MB/sftp://ftp.ovh.net/ 0.15 MB/sftp://ftp.hosteurope.de/ 0.2 MB/sftp://mirror.leaseweb.com/ 0.3 MB/sftp://ftp.sunet.se/ 0 MB/sftp://ftp.ukc.mirrorservice.org/ 0.3 MB/sftp://ftp.uni-kl.de/ 0 MB/sftp://ftp.funet.fi/ 0 MB/sftp://ftp5.gwdg.de/ 0 MB/sftp://mirror.sov.uk.goscomb.net/ 0 MB/s





Test mode
 Speed MB/s
 Speed Mbps

*Average speed for 14 hosts*
 0,98 MB/s
 8 Mbps 

*Line speed for 10 hosts (Line Capacity)*
 1,50 MB/s
 12 Mbps

----------


## djpar

*ISP  - IP  xxxxx - 85.75.62.245:: - BBRAS 80.107.108.100 - Network * *Network Advertised via * Test date and time is Κυριακή 10-05-2015 and time 12:29:52 - script ver 1.1 g download*Microsoft Windows 7 Professional    - 2 Threads(4 CPUs), List by Someonefromhell, v0.76* * resolve in 22.1911 ms - NIC Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller 100 Mbps**Time to fetch webpage 0,82 seconds -  - Fast Path* 
prepend info

*Spoiler:*





 no prepending




Ping results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





*MOS (mean opinion score), is scaled from 5=best to 1=worst*
*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  19.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  UP  4,39Wind  18.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  UP  4,39On Telecoms  18.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,39Vivodi  19.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  A  UP  4,40Forthnet  18.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,39OTE  18 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,40Cyta Hellas  20.75 ms  0 %  -4 ms  A  UP  4,40NTUA@GRNET  18.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  UP  4,39Vodafone  19 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,39Mednautilus  19.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  UP  4,39Verizon Hellas  106 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,35*Total ping time is*  296 ms     




*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





DE-CIX  65.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37AMS-IX  61.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37LINX  67.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37NL-IX  65.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37RIPN@MSK-IX  108.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,34ESPANIX  91.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,35MIX  84 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36PANAP  76 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Akamai  18 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,40Cachefly  70.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Google CDN  69.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37Yahoo US  195.5 ms  0 %  3 ms  D  DOWN  4,17AT&T US  159 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,29Global Crossing US  143.5 ms  0 %  -3 ms  D  DOWN  4,33Level 3 US  202.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  DOWN  4,16Telia US  140.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  DOWN  4,32Qwest US  176.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,24Tata Communications US  187.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  DOWN  4,22Verizon US  151.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  DOWN  4,32Savvis US  145.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,32America Online Transit Data Network US  150 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,31Cogent Communications US  155.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,30Hurricane Electric US  207.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  UP  4,15AboveNet US  206.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  E  DOWN  4,16XO Communications US  216 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  UP  4,12Sprint Nextel US  207.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  DOWN  4,14Allstream US  157.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,29TW Telecom US  199 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,18Deutche Telecom Germany  78.75 ms  0 %  31 ms  C  DOWN  4,32Global Crossing Germany  80.25 ms  0 %  -15 ms  C  UP  4,38Cogent Germany  61.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Telia Germany  56 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Level 3 Germany  73.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Tata Communications Germany  261.5 ms  0 %  -17 ms  F  UP  4,08Savvis Germany  218.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  E  DOWN  4,10Cable&Wireless Germany  76.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36PCCW Germany  67.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37NTT Communications UK  74 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37America Online Transit Data Network UK  84.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36Tinet UK  75.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36GEANT UK  78.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36British Telecom UK  70.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Hurricane Electric UK  72.25 ms  0 %  5 ms  B  DOWN  4,36Tinet Netherlands  67.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  DOWN  4,37AboveNet Netherlands  69.75 ms  0 %  -2 ms  B  UP  4,37Wanadoo Netherlands  64 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37GEANT Netherlands  75.75 ms  0 %  3 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Opentransit France  95.25 ms  0 %  5 ms  C  UP  4,35Sprint Nextel France  75.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Seabone Italy  97.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Infostrada Italy  85.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Telstra Australia  363.75 ms  0 %  -9 ms  F  UP  3,58Optus Australia  379.25 ms  0 %  6 ms  F  DOWN  3,36NTT Communicatons Japan  71.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37IDC Japan  309.25 ms  0 %  -10 ms  F  DOWN  3,83Verizon Chech  76.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36ChinaNet China  248.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  E  DOWN  3,98PCCW Hong Kong  418 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  UP  3,22Pacnet Signapore  323.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  DOWN  3,68Isnet South Africa  287.5 ms  0 %  197 ms  F  UP  1,88Maxnet New Zealand  373.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  UP  3,44Bell Canada  160.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,30Leaseweb Netherlands  62.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37The Planet US  176 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,24Softlayer US  182 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,23Dreamhost US  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00Rackspace US  162.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,28Serverloft Germany  65.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37Host-Europe Germany  74 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Hetzner Germany  72.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37OVH  70.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37*Total ping time is*  9718 ms     




*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGI Italy  76.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36Fastweb Italy  74.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,37NGZ-Server Germany  69.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37K-Play Germany  61.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  UP  4,37GC-Server Germany  63 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37247CS Germany  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00Esport-Servers Germany  61 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37LB-Server Germany  70.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37G-Portal Germany  68 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37KillerCreation UK  71.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37Multiplay UK  74 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Dutchgame Netherlands  71.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,37GS-COM DK  77.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Clanhost Netherlands  65.5 ms  0 %  -3 ms  B  DOWN  4,37RDSNET Romania  126.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,33Dataplex Hungary  92.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35EA US  84.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36Valve US  211 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  DOWN  4,14Gameservers US  142 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,32Bigpoint Germany  89.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,35*Total ping time is*  1649.5 ms     



*Total ping time is* *11663.5 ms*  11  33  22  18  8  8Greek servers  296  26,91 msInternational servers  9718  136,87 msGameservers  1649.5  82,48 ms



*Total ping time is* *11663.5 ms* *114,35 ms**Packet loss 2,04 %* 


*Test History(Last 10 results)*

*Spoiler:*





Κυριακή 10-05-2015 and time 12:29:52-Total ping time in ms is 11663.5Τετάρτη 01-04-2015 and time 18:47:25-Total ping time in ms is 11824.75Πέμπτη 05-03-2015 and time 20:45:54-Total ping time in ms is 11240.25Πέμπτη 05-03-2015 and time 20:35:22-Total ping time in ms is 9207Παρασκευή 27-02-2015 and time 07:34:49-Total ping time in ms is 10766Σάββατο 07-02-2015 and time 07:36:05-Total ping time in ms is 11022Κυριακή 01-02-2015 and time 09:42:21-Total ping time in ms is 11501.5Κυριακή 01-02-2015 and time 09:39:17-Total ping time in ms is 11608.5Κυριακή 01-02-2015 and time 09:28:22-Total ping time in ms is 11507.25Κυριακή 01-02-2015 and time 09:23:49-Total ping time in ms is 11625.75






ΥΓ. εντωμεταξυ ειμαι interleaved και οχι fastpath αλλα τα νουμερα ειναι σουπερ για interleaved

----------


## babis3g

ote 4 Mbps fastpath




μετα απο καμια ωρα

|------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------|
|                                      WinMTR statistics                                   |
|                       Host              -   %             | Sent | Recv | Best | Avrg | Wrst | Last |
|----------|------|------|------|------|------|------|
|                         router.asus.com -    0 | 5285 | 5285 |    0 |    0 |    2 |    0 |
|                           80.106.108.55 -   14 | 3465 | 3009 |    6 |   13 |  210 |   10 |
|                          79.128.246.213 -    0 | 5284 | 5284 |    6 |    9 |  182 |    7 |
|                           79.128.229.30 -    0 | 5285 | 5285 |    6 |    9 |  174 |    8 |
|thes-crsb-ioan7609a-1.backbone.otenet.net -    0 | 5285 | 5285 |   10 |   15 |  176 |   15 |
|                             62.75.8.137 -    0 | 5285 | 5285 |   16 |   21 |  172 |   18 |
|                               62.75.8.2 -    0 | 5285 | 5285 |   60 |   66 |  242 |   63 |
|                            74.125.48.24 -    6 | 2298 | 2173 |   62 | 1862 | 4998 | 2783 |
|                          209.85.252.188 -    0 | 5285 | 5285 |   62 |   67 |  240 |   64 |
|                          216.239.51.233 -    0 | 5285 | 5285 |   62 |   65 |  222 |   64 |
|               lhr14s27-in-f14.1e100.net -    0 | 5285 | 5285 |   62 |   65 |  227 |   63 |
|________________________________________________|______|______|______|______|______|
   WinMTR v0.92 GPL V2 by Appnor MSP - Fully Managed Hosting & Cloud Provider

----------


## djpar

*ISP  - IP  xxxxx - 94.65.47.225:: - BBRAS 80.107.108.100 - Network * *Network Advertised via * Test date and time is Σάββατο 06-06-2015 and time 23:22:01 - script ver 1.1 g download*Microsoft Windows 7 Professional    - 2 Threads(4 CPUs), List by Someonefromhell, v0.76* * resolve in 21.6529 ms - NIC Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller 100 Mbps**Time to fetch webpage 0,86 seconds -  - Fast Path* 
prepend info

*Spoiler:*





 no prepending




Ping results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





*MOS (mean opinion score), is scaled from 5=best to 1=worst*
*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  UP  1,00Wind  19 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,39On Telecoms  18.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  UP  4,39Vivodi  19.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,39Forthnet  19 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,39OTE  18 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,40Cyta Hellas  22.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,39NTUA@GRNET  19.75 ms  0 %  -4 ms  A  UP  4,40Vodafone  19 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,39Mednautilus  19.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,39Verizon Hellas  124.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,34*Total ping time is*  299.25 ms     




*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





DE-CIX  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  UP  1,00AMS-IX  67.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,37LINX  68.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,37NL-IX  70.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,37RIPN@MSK-IX  119.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,34ESPANIX  99 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35MIX  78.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36PANAP  83.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36Akamai  18 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,40Cachefly  75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,36Google CDN  74 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Yahoo US  202.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  UP  4,16AT&T US  167.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,27Global Crossing US  155.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,30Level 3 US  212.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  UP  4,13Telia US  184.75 ms  0 %  6 ms  D  UP  4,18Qwest US  174 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,25Tata Communications US  190.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,21Verizon US  165.75 ms  0 %  -5 ms  D  UP  4,30Savvis US  147.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,32America Online Transit Data Network US  157 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,30Cogent Communications US  161.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,28Hurricane Electric US  202.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  UP  4,16AboveNet US  203.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  UP  4,16XO Communications US  211.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  E  UP  4,14Sprint Nextel US  216.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  UP  4,11Allstream US  162.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,29TW Telecom US  185.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,22Deutche Telecom Germany  74 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Global Crossing Germany  83 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36Cogent Germany  70 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Telia Germany  73.25 ms  0 %  -5 ms  B  UP  4,37Level 3 Germany  75.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36Tata Communications Germany  64.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Savvis Germany  219.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  E  UP  4,09Cable&Wireless Germany  83.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36PCCW Germany  279 ms  0 %  -1 ms  F  UP  3,89NTT Communications UK  69.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37America Online Transit Data Network UK  81.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36Tinet UK  83.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36GEANT UK  84 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36British Telecom UK  72.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,36Hurricane Electric UK  85.75 ms  0 %  -22 ms  C  UP  4,38Tinet Netherlands  67.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,37AboveNet Netherlands  68.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Wanadoo Netherlands  80.5 ms  0 %  43 ms  C  UP  4,27GEANT Netherlands  82.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,36Opentransit France  82 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36Sprint Nextel France  77.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,36Seabone Italy  101.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35Infostrada Italy  113.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,34Telstra Australia  392.5 ms  0 %  -9 ms  F  UP  3,44Optus Australia  391.75 ms  0 %  -3 ms  F  UP  3,39NTT Communicatons Japan  71.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37IDC Japan  318.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  F  UP  3,71Verizon Chech  95.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,35ChinaNet China  134.75 ms  75 %   -444 ms  D  UP  1,00PCCW Hong Kong  383.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  UP  3,40Pacnet Signapore  398.75 ms  0 %  -3 ms  F  UP  3,35Isnet South Africa  237.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  UP  4,04Maxnet New Zealand  334.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  UP  3,62Bell Canada  165 ms  0 %  -2 ms  D  UP  4,29Leaseweb Netherlands  69.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37The Planet US  179.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,23Softlayer US  174 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,25Dreamhost US  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  UP  1,00Rackspace US  166.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,28Serverloft Germany  67 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Host-Europe Germany  62.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37Hetzner Germany  73.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,37OVH  82 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36*Total ping time is*  9825 ms     




*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGI Italy  83.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36Fastweb Italy  76.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36NGZ-Server Germany  63.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,37K-Play Germany  62.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37GC-Server Germany  71.75 ms  0 %  3 ms  B  UP  4,36247CS Germany  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  UP  1,00Esport-Servers Germany  64.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37LB-Server Germany  84 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36G-Portal Germany  76 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  UP  4,36KillerCreation UK  73.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Multiplay UK  65 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Dutchgame Netherlands  76.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36GS-COM DK  85.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,36Clanhost Netherlands  70 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37RDSNET Romania  111 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,34Dataplex Hungary  90 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36EA US  62.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,37Valve US  206.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  UP  4,14Gameservers US  143.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,32Bigpoint Germany  82.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36*Total ping time is*  1647.75 ms     



*Total ping time is* *11772 ms*  10  26  29  17  9  7Greek servers  299.25  27,20 msInternational servers  9825  138,38 msGameservers  1647.75  82,39 ms



*Total ping time is* *11772 ms* *115,41 ms**Packet loss 4,85 %* 


*Test History(Last 10 results)*

*Spoiler:*





Σάββατο 06-06-2015 and time 23:22:01-Total ping time in ms is 11772Κυριακή 10-05-2015 and time 12:29:52-Total ping time in ms is 11663.5Τετάρτη 01-04-2015 and time 18:47:25-Total ping time in ms is 11824.75Πέμπτη 05-03-2015 and time 20:45:54-Total ping time in ms is 11240.25Πέμπτη 05-03-2015 and time 20:35:22-Total ping time in ms is 9207Παρασκευή 27-02-2015 and time 07:34:49-Total ping time in ms is 10766Σάββατο 07-02-2015 and time 07:36:05-Total ping time in ms is 11022Κυριακή 01-02-2015 and time 09:42:21-Total ping time in ms is 11501.5Κυριακή 01-02-2015 and time 09:39:17-Total ping time in ms is 11608.5Κυριακή 01-02-2015 and time 09:28:22-Total ping time in ms is 11507.25

----------


## djpar

*ISP  - IP  xxxxx - 94.65.45.221:: - BBRAS 80.107.108.100 - Network * *Network Advertised via * Test date and time is Κυριακή 02-08-2015 and time 10:44:14 - script ver 1.1 g download*Microsoft Windows 7 Professional    - 2 Threads(4 CPUs), List by Someonefromhell, v0.76* * resolve in 22.1346 ms - NIC Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller 100 Mbps**Time to fetch webpage 0,88 seconds -  - Fast Path* 
prepend info

*Spoiler:*





 no prepending




Ping results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





*MOS (mean opinion score), is scaled from 5=best to 1=worst*
*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00Wind  18.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,39On Telecoms  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00Vivodi  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00Forthnet  19 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,39OTE  18.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  UP  4,39Cyta Hellas  19.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,39NTUA@GRNET  19.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,39Vodafone  18.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  A  UP  4,40Mednautilus  18.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,39Verizon Hellas  143 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,32*Total ping time is*  274.75 ms     




*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





DE-CIX  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00AMS-IX  74.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,37LINX  71.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37NL-IX  73.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37RIPN@MSK-IX  113.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,34ESPANIX  104.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,35MIX  84.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36PANAP  80 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36Akamai  62.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Cachefly  71.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  B  UP  4,37Google CDN  73.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,36Yahoo US  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00AT&T US  167 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,27Global Crossing US  157.75 ms  0 %  23 ms  D  UP  4,16Level 3 US  208.75 ms  0 %  3 ms  E  UP  4,12Telia US  145.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  UP  4,32Qwest US  179.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,23Tata Communications US  197.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,17Verizon US  154 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  UP  4,30Savvis US  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00America Online Transit Data Network US  148.5 ms  0 %  26 ms  D  UP  4,17Cogent Communications US  154.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,30Hurricane Electric US  199.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,17AboveNet US  215.5 ms  0 %  35 ms  E  UP  3,85XO Communications US  221 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  UP  4,10Sprint Nextel US  225.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  UP  4,08Allstream US  170.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,26TW Telecom US  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00Deutche Telecom Germany  89.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36Global Crossing Germany  78.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36Cogent Germany  76.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,36Telia Germany  83.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36Level 3 Germany  64 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Tata Communications Germany  76 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36Savvis Germany  91.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36Cable&Wireless Germany  76 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36PCCW Germany  65.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37NTT Communications UK  76 ms  0 %  -4 ms  C  UP  4,37America Online Transit Data Network UK  81.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36Tinet UK  80.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36GEANT UK  83.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,36British Telecom UK  73 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Hurricane Electric UK  84.25 ms  0 %  -11 ms  C  UP  4,37Tinet Netherlands  76.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,36AboveNet Netherlands  66 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Wanadoo Netherlands  72.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,36GEANT Netherlands  81.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36Opentransit France  82 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36Sprint Nextel France  86.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,36Seabone Italy  107.5 ms  0 %  -20 ms  C  UP  4,37Infostrada Italy  114 ms  0 %  21 ms  C  UP  4,30Telstra Australia  405.75 ms  0 %  -5 ms  F  UP  3,34Optus Australia  423 ms  0 %  -3 ms  F  UP  3,23NTT Communicatons Japan  82.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36IDC Japan  314 ms  0 %  5 ms  F  UP  3,68Verizon Chech  82.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36ChinaNet China  264.75 ms  25 %   -1 ms  F  UP  1,13PCCW Hong Kong  363.5 ms  0 %  -7 ms  F  UP  3,56Pacnet Signapore  390.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  UP  3,36Isnet South Africa  368.25 ms  0 %  -71 ms  F  UP  4,08Maxnet New Zealand  332.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  UP  3,64Bell Canada  160.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,29Leaseweb Netherlands  64 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37The Planet US  177.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,24Softlayer US  181.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,22Dreamhost US  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00Rackspace US  158.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,30Serverloft Germany  60 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Host-Europe Germany  73.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,36Hetzner Germany  83.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36OVH  69 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37*Total ping time is*  9274.75 ms     




*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGI Italy  73.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,36Fastweb Italy  72.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,36NGZ-Server Germany  62.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37K-Play Germany  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00GC-Server Germany  73.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,36247CS Germany  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00Esport-Servers Germany  75.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36LB-Server Germany  78.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,36G-Portal Germany  64.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37KillerCreation UK  69.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37Multiplay UK  72.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Dutchgame Netherlands  76.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36GS-COM DK  86.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36Clanhost Netherlands  69.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37RDSNET Romania  134 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,33Dataplex Hungary  93 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35EA US  64.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37Valve US  208 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  UP  4,15Gameservers US  156.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,30Bigpoint Germany  75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,36*Total ping time is*  1604.5 ms     



*Total ping time is* *11154 ms*  7  25  30  17  5  8Greek servers  274.75  24,98 msInternational servers  9274.75  130,63 msGameservers  1604.5  80,23 ms



*Total ping time is* *11154 ms* *109,35 ms**Packet loss 10,46 %* 


*Test History(Last 10 results)*

*Spoiler:*





Κυριακή 02

----------


## djpar

*ISP  - IP  xxxxx - 85.75.63.107:: - BBRAS 80.107.108.100 - Network * *Network Advertised via * Test date and time is Κυριακή 13-09-2015 and time 10:47:45 - script ver 1.1 g download*Microsoft Windows 7 Professional    - 2 Threads(4 CPUs), List by Someonefromhell, v0.76* * resolve in 29.4937 ms - NIC Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller 100 Mbps**Time to fetch webpage 0,78 seconds -  - Fast Path* 
prepend info

*Spoiler:*





 no prepending




Ping results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





*MOS (mean opinion score), is scaled from 5=best to 1=worst*
*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00Wind  18.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40On Telecoms  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00Vivodi  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00Forthnet  18.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,39OTE  17.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,39Cyta Hellas  20.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  UP  4,39NTUA@GRNET  19.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,39Vodafone  19.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,39Mednautilus  18.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Verizon Hellas  120 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,34*Total ping time is*  253 ms     




*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





DE-CIX  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00AMS-IX  64.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37LINX  71.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37NL-IX  62.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37RIPN@MSK-IX  104.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,35ESPANIX  93.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,35MIX  74 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37PANAP  75.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Akamai  70 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Cachefly  70.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Google CDN  73.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Yahoo US  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00AT&T US  163 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,28Global Crossing US  144.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,32Level 3 US  204 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  DOWN  4,16Telia US  152.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,31Qwest US  173.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,25Tata Communications US  183.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,22Verizon US  145.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,32Savvis US  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00America Online Transit Data Network US  159.5 ms  0 %  -16 ms  D  UP  4,33Cogent Communications US  144.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  DOWN  4,32Hurricane Electric US  204.75 ms  0 %  -2 ms  E  UP  4,17AboveNet US  205.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  DOWN  4,16XO Communications US  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00Sprint Nextel US  216.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  DOWN  4,11Allstream US  155.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,30TW Telecom US  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00Deutche Telecom Germany  72.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Global Crossing Germany  79.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36Cogent Germany  72.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Telia Germany  64.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Level 3 Germany  73.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Tata Communications Germany  66.75 ms  0 %  -4 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Savvis Germany  69 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Cable&Wireless Germany  75.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,37PCCW Germany  245.75 ms  0 %  -256 ms  E  UP  4,50NTT Communications UK  74.5 ms  0 %  12 ms  B  DOWN  4,35America Online Transit Data Network UK  72 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Tinet UK  71.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37GEANT UK  78.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36British Telecom UK  69 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Hurricane Electric UK  84.75 ms  0 %  -10 ms  C  UP  4,37Tinet Netherlands  66.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37AboveNet Netherlands  64.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Wanadoo Netherlands  64 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37GEANT Netherlands  71.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Opentransit France  75.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Sprint Nextel France  77.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Seabone Italy  100.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Infostrada Italy  115.5 ms  0 %  28 ms  C  UP  4,26Telstra Australia  402 ms  0 %  -4 ms  F  DOWN  3,34Optus Australia  381.25 ms  0 %  -2 ms  F  DOWN  3,43NTT Communicatons Japan  72 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37IDC Japan  328.5 ms  0 %  -8 ms  F  UP  3,73Verizon Chech  197 ms  0 %  12 ms  D  UP  4,10ChinaNet China  280.75 ms  0 %  -2 ms  F  UP  3,89PCCW Hong Kong  384 ms  0 %  -75 ms  F  UP  4,05Pacnet Signapore  338 ms  0 %  -1 ms  F  DOWN  3,63Isnet South Africa  244.75 ms  0 %  34 ms  E  DOWN  3,73Maxnet New Zealand  350.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  UP  3,56Bell Canada  158.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  DOWN  4,28Leaseweb Netherlands  64.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37The Planet US  176.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,24Softlayer US  175.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,25Dreamhost US  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00Rackspace US  160.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,29Serverloft Germany  63.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,37Host-Europe Germany  61.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Hetzner Germany  73.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37OVH  73 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37*Total ping time is*  8902 ms     




*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGI Italy  89.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36Fastweb Italy  74.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,36NGZ-Server Germany  66 ms  0 %  -3 ms  B  UP  4,37K-Play Germany  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00GC-Server Germany  69.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37247CS Germany  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00Esport-Servers Germany  65 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37LB-Server Germany  71 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37G-Portal Germany  74.5 ms  0 %  -14 ms  B  UP  4,38KillerCreation UK  74.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,36Multiplay UK  71 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Dutchgame Netherlands  69 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37GS-COM DK  79.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Clanhost Netherlands  64.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37RDSNET Romania  108.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,34Dataplex Hungary  84 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36EA US  65.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,37Valve US  200 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,17Gameservers US  139.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,32Bigpoint Germany  77.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36*Total ping time is*  1542.5 ms     



*Total ping time is* *10697.5 ms*  7  38  17  16  6  7Greek servers  253  23,00 msInternational servers  8902  125,38 msGameservers  1542.5  77,13 ms



*Total ping time is* *10697.5 ms* *104,88 ms**Packet loss 11,22 %* 


*Test History(Last 10 results)*

*Spoiler:*





Κυριακή 13-09-2015 and time 10:47:45-Total ping time in ms is 10697.5Κυριακή 0

----------


## djpar

*ISP  - IP  xxxxx - 85.74.252.34:: - BBRAS 80.107.108.118 - Network * *Network Advertised via * Test date and time is Δευτέρα 14-09-2015 and time 18:42:53 - script ver 1.1 g download*Microsoft Windows 7 Professional    - 2 Threads(4 CPUs), List by Someonefromhell, v0.76* * resolve in 23.1356 ms - NIC Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller 100 Mbps**Time to fetch webpage 0,83 seconds -  - Fast Path* 
prepend info

*Spoiler:*





 no prepending




Ping results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





*MOS (mean opinion score), is scaled from 5=best to 1=worst*
*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00Wind  5 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40On Telecoms  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00Vivodi  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00Forthnet  5 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40OTE  4 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Cyta Hellas  7.25 ms  0 %  -2 ms  A  DOWN  4,40NTUA@GRNET  5.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Vodafone  5.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Mednautilus  5 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Verizon Hellas  127.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,33*Total ping time is*  165.5 ms     




*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





DE-CIX  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00AMS-IX  50 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38LINX  55 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38NL-IX  51.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38RIPN@MSK-IX  91 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36ESPANIX  77.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36MIX  72.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37PANAP  62.75 ms  0 %  3 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Akamai  63.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Cachefly  54 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Google CDN  59.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Yahoo US  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00AT&T US  142.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  DOWN  4,32Global Crossing US  132.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,33Level 3 US  190 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,20Telia US  139 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,33Qwest US  164.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  DOWN  4,29Tata Communications US  173.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,25Verizon US  136 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,33Savvis US  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00America Online Transit Data Network US  130 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,33Cogent Communications US  138 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,33Hurricane Electric US  197.75 ms  0 %  3 ms  D  DOWN  4,16AboveNet US  191.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,19XO Communications US  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00Sprint Nextel US  196.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,18Allstream US  145 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,32TW Telecom US  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00Deutche Telecom Germany  69 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Global Crossing Germany  64.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Cogent Germany  64.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Telia Germany  68.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37Level 3 Germany  68 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Tata Communications Germany  62.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Savvis Germany  201.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  E  UP  4,17Cable&Wireless Germany  67 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37PCCW Germany  79 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36NTT Communications UK  57.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37America Online Transit Data Network UK  64 ms  0 %  5 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Tinet UK  58.75 ms  0 %  3 ms  B  DOWN  4,37GEANT UK  69.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37British Telecom UK  54.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Hurricane Electric UK  59.25 ms  0 %  3 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Tinet Netherlands  52.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,38AboveNet Netherlands  54.75 ms  0 %  -7 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Wanadoo Netherlands  50 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38GEANT Netherlands  69.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Opentransit France  67 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Sprint Nextel France  61.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Seabone Italy  91.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Infostrada Italy  84.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Telstra Australia  347.75 ms  0 %  6 ms  F  DOWN  3,51Optus Australia  352 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  DOWN  3,55NTT Communicatons Japan  58 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37IDC Japan  302.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  DOWN  3,78Verizon Chech  77.75 ms  0 %  54 ms  C  DOWN  4,22ChinaNet China  96 ms  75 %   -320 ms  C  DOWN  1,00PCCW Hong Kong  347.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  F  DOWN  3,58Pacnet Signapore  377 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  UP  3,42Isnet South Africa  345.5 ms  0 %  -87 ms  F  UP  4,26Maxnet New Zealand  325 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  DOWN  3,68Bell Canada  142.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  DOWN  4,32Leaseweb Netherlands  55.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38The Planet US  165 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,28Softlayer US  164.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,28Dreamhost US  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00Rackspace US  137.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,33Serverloft Germany  63.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Host-Europe Germany  69 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Hetzner Germany  55 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38OVH  57 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37*Total ping time is*  7889.5 ms     




*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGI Italy  77 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Fastweb Italy  65.25 ms  0 %  -3 ms  B  DOWN  4,37NGZ-Server Germany  50.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,38K-Play Germany  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00GC-Server Germany  58.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37247CS Germany  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00Esport-Servers Germany  52.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38LB-Server Germany  55.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37G-Portal Germany  73 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37KillerCreation UK  61 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Multiplay UK  56.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Dutchgame Netherlands  61 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37GS-COM DK  65 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Clanhost Netherlands  51.75 ms  0 %  -3 ms  B  DOWN  4,38RDSNET Romania  108 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Dataplex Hungary  72 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37EA US  56 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Valve US  183 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,23Gameservers US  133.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,33Bigpoint Germany  56.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37*Total ping time is*  1337 ms     



*Total ping time is* *9392 ms*  7  47  9  20  1  7Greek servers  165.5  15,05 msInternational servers  7889.5  111,12 msGameservers  1337  66,85 ms



*Total ping time is* *9392 ms* *92,08 ms**Packet loss 11,99 %* 


*Test History(Last 10 results)*

*Spoiler:*





Δευτέρα 14-09-2015 and time 18:42:53-Total ping time in ms is 9392Κυριακή 13-09-2015 and time 10:47:45-Total ping time in ms is 10697.5Κυριακή

----------

